# Today I...



## rik-e

*post up stuff you do to your TT each day.*

ordered aero wipers and another personal reg for mine


----------



## ecko2702

Today I vacuumed my car and cleaned the leather seats (my liquid leather from Hark should be here any day now). Took it into the garage in the shade (it was 101 here today with 80% humidity) and polished the valve cover.


----------



## smithtt

Today I tinted my front windows. Very cosy inside now. feel very enclosed. I also ( with my girlfriend) trimmed my grab handles in faux leather. Really nice result. Better than paying £70 from the stealers. We got the finish perfect too. It all slots in the grooves of the trim neatly.


----------



## T3RBO

Today I received my brand new a/c compressor so it's now sat in the car awaiting fitting, and I put some fuel in


----------



## SAJ77

Fitted a Phatbox 20gb media player


----------



## wul

had my first major service with haldex :wink:


----------



## Tim G

Was annoyed that despite being proud of myself for being pretty conservative with the right foot today, I still, for some reason, only managed 65 miles on £15 of Tesco 99 before the petrol light beeped on again. WTF. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fooking petrol prices are beginning to get rediculous again :roll:


----------



## colster

Dusted the dash


----------



## flymo

Today I found yet another excuse to take the car for a trial run to check out that squeak while the missus carried on with the gardening :roll:


----------



## basky

Postby smithtt on Yesterday, 23:53
Today I tinted my front windows. Very cosy inside now. feel very enclosed. I also ( with my girlfriend) trimmed my grab handles in faux leather. Really nice result. Better than paying £70 from the stealers. We got the finish perfect too. It all slots in the grooves of the trim neatly.

Hi I'd be really interested in doing this, the grab handles that is ! Did you have to remove the door cards etc ? Have you any pic's please ? and were did you get the faux leather. 8)


----------



## ap123ap

...well yesterday i repolished my forge big knob and it looks beeter than it did new!


----------



## TTitan

....will drop car off at body-shop for 3.2 bumper & abt spoiler fitment.

TTitan


----------



## Bikerz

Will ring body shop to see if shes ready after a QS front end and stone chip removal and machine polished


----------



## Nilesong

Just put polished oil and water caps on from Forge.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

No snow  No ice  Lovely!  
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday I vacuumed the inside, vacuumed the soft top, dusted the dash, cleaned the dials and washed the car.

Today I'm driving the car in this glorious sunshine with the roof down - I even popped back home this morning to pop a note on the front door for the posty (45 miles, any excuse eh :wink: )

Jobs to do soon are:-

Locate the rattle in my drivers door panel which is only a problem when the bass on the stereo makes it rattle.

Fit new custom rear speaker grilles and speakers.

Run a power feed from my courtesy light delay to my Angels so that I can see my way to the front door in the dark.

Use the same power feed to also run some custom red footwell lighting.


----------



## Tim G

ap123ap said:


> ...well yesterday i





KentishTT said:


> Yesterday I


Yesterday = Fail :wink: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Today I dropped the car off at the garage for a new clutch, full cambelt change, a/c compressor fitting, re gas etc, MOT and a service... dreading the bill


----------



## SAJ77

Fitted H&R spacers....20F & 25R 

Saj


----------



## JayC

Drove my company Ford to work whilst left the poor TT alone on the driveway   roll on weekend! 8)


----------



## Hark

Last night ...if it counts.....

Pressure tested the engine with Daz to look for boost leaks.

Hit my secondary waterpump in an attempt to get it to work (it didn't :roll: )

Covered all eletricals and then hosed down the engine bay. Looks good now. All covers back on tonight.


----------



## TTS09

Nearly had my first bump. Some thick blind bitch decided to reverse at me in a car park. Luckily there was no one behind me so i was able to reverse out of the way. Her excuse, the pram was on the parcel shelf so she could not see out of the rear view mirror. I then politely pointed out to her "SIDE MIRRORS BITCH" to which she replied "They are for on the motorway idiot. Fu**in priceless.


----------



## L9WTT

Took all the covers off the bay, removed battery & tray, air box, charge carrier, inlet hose, radiator hoses, turbo hoses , tip, expansion tank. Gave them all a right good clean, replaced all clips put my samco's on and now im knackered. 2mo is the bumper off to fit the other inlet hose.....................Thinking I should have went for classic black now they are on :lol:

Stevie


----------



## smithtt

today i waxed the car with 100 a bottle zymol courtest of my kind bodyshop painter.


----------



## Guest

..... fitted rear discs and pads.


----------



## ian222

Did nothing to it.


----------



## rooster:tt

got it serviced at jabba


----------



## denTTed

Went to the finishers to collect my newly polished strut brace, only to find it wasn't there after much hunting, then he remembered he had accidently sent it to be chrome plated.   He then gave me some polish to finish off my inlet manifold, which I am a bit happier with now. I then trialed painting the engine plastics, and polished my engine plastics bolts to shiney from matt. Now considering getting rid of all noises from suspension by changing everything!!!


----------



## the flying graysons

Autosol'd my tailpipes, and I now have arms like popeye. But they're ever so shiny. The pipes, not my arms.


----------



## farmo

After work I.. De-badged, Vacuumed inside, including the boot....I know! Degreased the engine bay, removed spare wheel then took her for a drive, which was great after being in my boring company car all day (Golf TDI)



TTS09 said:


> I then politely pointed out to her "SIDE MIRRORS BITCH" to which she replied "They are for on the motorway idiot. Fu**in priceless.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Today I got my kit ready for inters


----------



## rik-e

this morning before work i fitted my new aero wipers which are great (both 21" so hardly lifts from pass side of screen) and got my reg. document through 

and found 1 of my interior map light LED's has gone kapput


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning  
John.


----------



## SAJ77

Today I.think Ive short circuited my Phatbox usb cradle by plugging in the mains adaptor on the wrong polarity setting!!  :evil:


----------



## starski4578

Fitted Teslon spoiler [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Got a lift into work and now waiting for a lift home


----------



## rik-e

booked car in for a service at audi, found i cant put my new reg on straight away


----------



## King TT

blasted jacko songs all the way to and from work...


----------



## wul

King TT said:


> blasted jacko songs all the way to and from work...


me to n truth be known i forgot how much i liked them.


----------



## Hark

Dropped car at bodyshop, drove micra home.

Pick up tomorrow, finishing touches to engine bay + fix some bits/sills

Almost had the spoiler fitted then bottled it. :roll:


----------



## L9WTT

Gave the motor its first wash in 5 weeks, felt good, missed washing so much :lol:, took wheels off cleaned liners. Forgot how happy it makes me cleaning the motor. Swept the garage, sealed all the holes on the garage door and put another de-humidifier in the garage and hung a few dust sheets over the garage door to keep the last few bits of dust out


----------



## liffy99

Took delivery of new(ish)leather / alcantara seats and new Forge exhaust with the Blueflame style tips (anyone interested in a 2 month old Forge exhaust - the ones sold on Ebay recently, or black leather seats, or 225 front brake setup with hardly used disks and pads ?).

If the rain holds off will start fitting tomorrow.

Then off to get new rear disks and pads fitted and MOT next week . . . . .

And then due a Haldex service

---- does it ever stop ??? 8)


----------



## Gnudds

Finally got the car back after having to hide it for two weeks due to a web hack on the site I was selling it on. Felt great to drop the roof finally with this good weather. Oh how sweet the drive back to my house was. 
Ehhhmmmm have to confess.... Not gonna sell it at all now. 
Think I've fallen in love with it all over again. :wink:  
Will prob want to sell it again come the bad weather around mid Sept.... :roll:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Tim G

Bought some wider spacers for the rear :twisted:


----------



## KentishTT

Drove about 80 miles yesterday and today I drove 16 miles to work!

Used my tonneau cover for the first time in ages yesterday, left it parked with the roof down and I was quite a way from the car and it of course rained!


----------



## T3RBO

Today I rang the bloody garage to see where my car is... hopefully get it back tomorrow


----------



## oldguy

Realised that the engine hardware kit has standard stainless bolts in the kit, and working for a stainless fabrication firm thought they are a bit of a rip-off. Also, and its in the detail... the bolt heads are stamped with the grade (unsightly!).

Decided i need some titanium bolts from "tastynuts" - lighter, stronger, won't corrode like stainless, but never need polishing, i have a bike covered in the things


----------



## roddy

oldguy said:


> Realised that the engine hardware kit has standard stainless bolts in the kit, and working for a stainless fabrication firm thought they are a bit of a rip-off. Also, and its in the detail... the bolt heads are stamped with the grade (unsightly!).
> 
> Decided i need some titanium bolts from "tastynuts" - lighter, stronger, won't corrode like stainless, but never need polishing, i have a bike covered in the things


stainless 316 L (a4 ) will not corrode


----------



## oldguy

Better in marine conditions i know - meant won't corrode just like stainless doesn't


----------



## roddy

oldguy said:


> Better in marine conditions i know - meant won't corrode just like stainless doesn't


sorry mate ,, missunderstanding,,,,, i should have known better with you coming from the " home " of steel !!!!


----------



## KentishTT

Today I took the TT to work (roof down) and when I got home I used my new wash mitt and simonize car wash to give the beastie a wash.

Quite impressed with the simonize wash, took the grime and bugs off easily and even the brake dust!

Dried without streaking too so was easy to leather down whilst still slightly damp.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## jay

Tim G said:


> Was annoyed that despite being proud of myself for being pretty conservative with the right foot today, I still, for some reason, only managed 65 miles on £15 of Tesco 99 before the petrol light beeped on again. WTF. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fooking petrol prices are beginning to get rediculous again :roll:


Shit man, thought I was bad 75 miles on a tenner, your worse off than me LOL...... :lol: :lol: V max man....Give supermarket fill ups a miss!!!!


----------



## Saffy

Today I replaced the N75 valve and covers on the aircon switches.


----------



## TT51

Fitted my Telson spoiler 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Got my car back with a lovely bill of nearly 2K... and my forge short shifter arrived


----------



## gazzerb

started painting my calipars
done two and got fed up


----------



## basky

TT51 said:


> Fitted my Telson spoiler 8)


 That looks fantastic Matey ! 8) 8) Do you mind me asking How much ? and were from ? and how easy was it to fit ?


----------



## TT51

basky said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my Telson spoiler 8)
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic Matey ! 8) 8) Do you mind me asking How much ? and were from ? and how easy was it to fit ?
Click to expand...

I got it from another forum member who decided not to fit it. Cost me £95. They just glue on using windscreen glue and a couple of pieces of wood with rag on the end to hold it in position for a couple of hours.

You can get them on ebay for £65 + £25 postage from Poland but you will need to have it prepped and painted but you can do it yourself and save a few quid. Tony_Rigby_Uk had a good thread on here recently have a search for it.

Or you can get them from the TT shop but I think they are about £240, more for the carbon version


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Beware R.S.I. !!!!


----------



## KammyTT

looks great


----------



## T3RBO

Stalled the car as not used to this new clutch, and still can't get my seat back to how I like it :lol:

But man doesn't it go some now


----------



## gazzerb

spent too much money on these new rims 8)


----------



## Hark

Drove my new bumper on to a kerb. 

Small mark.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## basky

Today I......Removed my Rs4's off my Golf 4 motion and replaced original wheels. cleaned them up in preparation of putting them on my TT .....Mmmmm so much for keeping her standard ? lasted all of two weeks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazerjules

Sorted front brake squeel.  
Stripped front brakes, cleaned, painted and re-assembled (with copper slip unlike whoever had them apart last time) then de-glazed and went out to bed them in.

So far so good, now have slight blue tinge to discs and no embarrasing squeels. 

Also re-assembled engine under tray and side covers, after paying £23 for passenger side cover from stealer, this was due to last weekends disaster when the whole lot fell off whilst on the motorway. :x

Now sitting with beer trying not to get filth on the sofa. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jay

Ran 3 miles to throw off the frustration of trying to get a polish Telson good enough to sit on the ass of my 225coupe....Its now in the boot of my bro's BMW on the way to the bodyshop!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

ok put new piece of metal that goes to front fender and front reinforcement as the other was ripped. added a couple more hoses took metal rings out of control arms, added magnetic oil plug with copper crush ring and new filter and more cleaning............off subject helped my bro. set up new computer system which took 7 hours I found out he is clueless
Thanks I feel better. I hope there is no therapy charge!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim G

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


You never seem to drive home though John :wink: Is there a line of TT's at the station where you just leave them?


----------



## beeyondGTR

Tim G said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> You never seem to drive home though John :wink: Is there a line of TT's at the station where you just leave them?
Click to expand...

see all those posts he has all the newbies met him there and he rips their TT's off I LIKE IT. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM

beeyondGTR said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> You never seem to drive home though John :wink: Is there a line of TT's at the station where you just leave them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see all those posts he has all the newbies met him there and he rips their TT's off I LIKE IT. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
It's always during the day when I post, so can't say I drove home because that was yesterday. :? :wink: :lol:

Think I'll get my coat  
John.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

drove it with a smile, same as yesterday and will be the same tomorrow
John


----------



## Da'sTTand

smoothing the inner of wak box b4 start putting holes in it.i start yesterday ,hope i'll finish the project and installed by today. dont like the noise of K&N cone filters.


----------



## Bikerz

roddy said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realised that the engine hardware kit has standard stainless bolts in the kit, and working for a stainless fabrication firm thought they are a bit of a rip-off. Also, and its in the detail... the bolt heads are stamped with the grade (unsightly!).
> 
> Decided i need some titanium bolts from "tastynuts" - lighter, stronger, won't corrode like stainless, but never need polishing, i have a bike covered in the things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless 316 L (a4 ) will not corrode
Click to expand...

What are you an engineer?

Id use 317L 

Sheldon
Electrical Engineer :wink:


----------



## rik-e

ordered the caractere knock off grille, noticed an alarm LED has blown  cleaned loads of rubbish out passenger footwell, and have the washer fluid, blown bulb and service light all coming on lol

was a good day


----------



## T3RBO

Had my Forge short shifter fitted... big knob is next


----------



## taTTy

Washed, polished out some scratches, and waxed .... it then rained :roll:

Replaced rear badges with some i'd repainted.

Wetsanded and polished the white reverse light lens on both sides (twin reverse mod) as they were looking very tired

Removed the annoying part number sticker from the underside of the rear spoiler


----------



## roddy

Bikerz said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realised that the engine hardware kit has standard stainless bolts in the kit, and working for a stainless fabrication firm thought they are a bit of a rip-off. Also, and its in the detail... the bolt heads are stamped with the grade (unsightly!).
> 
> Decided i need some titanium bolts from "tastynuts" - lighter, stronger, won't corrode like stainless, but never need polishing, i have a bike covered in the things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless 316 L (a4 ) will not corrode
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you an engineer?
> 
> Id use 317L
> 
> Sheldon
> Electrical Engineer :wink:
Click to expand...

certainly if you do, or plan , to keep your bike at the bottom of the ocean then the extra 1 % Molybdenum in the 317 ( L ) will be of benefit :-| ps, sorry forgot to say though i expect you do already know that using the " L " grade ( carbon content of .03 - 035 % ) you are reducing the tensile strength , not a good idea in nuts, bolts or fastenings .....


----------



## Bikerz

Come on then Roddy who do you work for? I work for Veolia Water Systems.

L is always in the spec from clients such as BP & Shell even for Bolts etc... :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## NikzyTT

...am driving 58 miles to Stafford to pick up my tonneau cover off my Ebay seller and then will drive 58 miles back home! )


----------



## basky

NikzyTT said:


> ...am driving 58 miles to Stafford to pick up my tonneau cover off my Ebay seller and then will drive 58 miles back home! )


 Nice one Nikzy, You won it then ? Good price may i ask ? 8)..........Oh my God, Just seen How much you got it for   ....Ha you owe me a Drink Ha ha 8) 8)


----------



## NikzyTT

basky said:


> NikzyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...am driving 58 miles to Stafford to pick up my tonneau cover off my Ebay seller and then will drive 58 miles back home! )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Nikzy, You won it then ? Good price may i ask ? 8)..........Oh my God, Just seen How much you got it for   ....Ha you owe me a Drink Ha ha 8) 8)
Click to expand...

£5.50! I owe you big style! You are a true hero! :mrgreen:


----------



## TTKING

Hi all

Removed rear ballast and towing eye and then took it to be 4 wheel aligned....handling is spot on 

Cheers Neil


----------



## sstubbs12

spent 3 hours cleaning waxing now going for a drive roof dwn as weathers good


----------



## beeyondGTR

yeah!! front bushings done:
View attachment 1


tires on rims:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


I had to respond to a No ? post because I Love that 5 mile thing he has going........

But mainly he has MORO BLUUE TT Gray Leather I hope. :roll: :roll:

have a good one..........


----------



## GEM

beeyondGTR said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> But mainly he has MORO BLUUE TT Gray Leather I hope. :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes it's Moro Blue but with Silver Leather 
John.


----------



## Naresh

Leather is looking immaculate John! But with only 5 miles a day would do you expect!  Mine are in attention of some cleaner and Liquid leather.


----------



## Parker.

Torque'd up head bolts, exhaust manifold and inlet manifold after getting the head back with 20 now valves and stem seals. Sodding cam belt next... again.


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered some black side indicators and seat belt covers (keep creasing my shirt when driving to work)


----------



## Bikerz

U big *******

Go and get some harnesses instead :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Bikerz said:


> U big *******
> 
> Go and get some harnesses instead :wink:


 :lol:

Beaded seat cover is next on the mod list :wink:


----------



## andy225tt

changed all interior bulbs to led's


----------



## les

Today I.....
I fitted my Forge carbon engine cover I got from Andy ( yellowTT ) inc 2 M6 25mm SS bolts I bought and used to secure them with black matching spacers from Was. I think the engine cover matches my BMC CDA very well. I just need to fit my blue Forge turbo induction hose and my alloy dipstick I am fashioning or rather my son will marry the alloy one I bouyght off eBay for 99p to the OME one Here's a few pic's of the Carbon engine cover fitted and the bolts used to secure it. If you want one of these engine covers PM Andy ASAP as I think he's only has one or two left and at a great knock down price. Check them out here viewtopic.php?f=15&t=145313


----------



## rik-e

picked up another bargain front grille from ebay. and a front audi ring badge for my new caractere look a like grille to get sprayed black and topped up with £50 worth of V-Power!!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

Today: I cleaned & painted several engine parts. Wrapped over black electrical tape with blue. Cleaned the fuel rail.
Inventoried the misc. parts I need to order. that is the TT side.......


----------



## stevebeechTA

Had my rear dif done  , but the lad that does the mapping at APS was not able to get in to work [smiley=bigcry.gif] so I Did the wak box mod yesterday, it was easier than i thought. and sounds great if you like that sort of thing


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## jim

Cleaned all the wheels and arches and put private plate on.


----------



## GEM

8) Looking good Les 8) 
John.


----------



## les

Made and fitted my Alloy bling dipstick handle. 8) Check it out here.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145768&p=1498228#p1498228


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


are you on a good time keeping bonus !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triplefan

just found this thread after being on holiday for two weeks :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Finally got around to removing the rear rings... tougher job than the other badges and then it decided to rain :x


----------



## T3RBO

Quick pic I took with the phone after it finally stopped raining


----------



## chris_p

bought my first mods 

LED sidelights, and qs rear diffuser


----------



## jayz_son

missed the postman that had my liquid TT!!!! have to wait til tomorrow to collect it now from the depot


----------



## Gone

.... agreed to let the gf's Dad help replace my brakes. I think he likes me... doesn't he? :?


----------



## rik-e

Fitted my new honk kong caractere grille, bit crappy fit but managed to secure it with some strong adhesive, looks awesome in my opinion


----------



## Dotti

Today, I looked back at my TT and smiled and thought phwaa after I had parked it


----------



## beeyondGTR

Did some painting.... put back some parts that were cleaned or whatever..... taped new area for redo on paint as it was not to my liking...... looking at the web for items.... here is a update pic's not sure what I am going for in the oil cap yet......


----------



## SteveS TT

... fell back in love with my TT so have spent all morning giving it a quick clean... once the girlfriend comes home from work I think i'll go for one of those random drives in it for no reason at all but just enjoy it. Not done that for ages!!!

Where shall i go!?


----------



## ian222

Delocked it


----------



## shurcomb

Fitted a drivers side door lock mechanism, as the switch in my old one had failed.

Window drop, buzzer and dis all working correctly


----------



## T3RBO

Been itching all day to give it a clean inside since returning from the garage, but due to the constant rain all I managed was to change a few cd's over and fit a seat belt cover


----------



## bellamy

fitted my alpine HU and then took the gf shopping


----------



## jay

Won a forge big knob in chrome!


----------



## T3RBO

jay said:


> Won a forge big knob in chrome!


Those church raffles aren't what they used to be


----------



## denimblue225

Today i gave her a wash... 








And used nitromors to strip the strut brace and then polished it up. Too wet to post pics


----------



## gazzerb

finally changed my crappy damaged grab handle and silver disc
what a biaaaaatch of a job.
glad its done though


----------



## Teighto

Today ive added a Turbo Badge to the Rear 8) 8) 8)


----------



## les

Cleaned my front leather seats and applied a good coating of Liquid leather.


----------



## chris_p

Took some photos of my sexy car  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146224


----------



## T3RBO

Gave it a quick wash and seriously cleaned the inside of the windows


----------



## triplefan

Gave her a good wash

Fitted my replacement low tone horn, and V6 rear valance

Went for a drive in the sunshine


----------



## aleach1728

Today ive removed the....

Front grill, bottom grills, wing mirrors, roof rails, door trim, door sills, rear valance, and all the plastic bits and bobs!

Ive taken a gamble and dropped my car off at a spray booth today after being quoted £850 for a full respray... 

Im having the original bottom half avus silver 'original colour' and having the qs black roof....


----------



## lazerjules

Applied liquid leather, then stuck a small fan heater in the car to warm up all the liquidy leathery magic.


----------



## jay

Took the kids out and flew a kite, spotted a bird had shit on my roof the day after i'd deep cleaned the TT!! :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wul

ordered badges to cover my side indicator holes.nearly two week till they come


----------



## beeyondGTR

Screwed up my engine paint job on two items. I tried my own template it looked great but under estimated paper thickness.
a little to much bleed......... are we having fun yet????????


----------



## jonnycomputer

replaced my valve cover gasket. audi wanted $720.00, i did it for $19.00


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Today I read the same post from John again :roll:


----------



## smarties24

Today I spent 3 hours cleaning the exterior of my new TT. Washed, waxed, polished the lol. Looked mint......notice the past tense there...."looked" it's now started chucking it down and my cars dirty again [smiley=bigcry.gif] and i really really hate tree sap!!!! Oh well, soon as it stops i'll start on the inside 8)


----------



## GilesRamsden

looked at buying an 80-based Audi convertible and some new wheels for my new Mk3 project... sorry!


----------



## GEM

jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I read the same post from John again :roll:
Click to expand...

And you'll probably read it tomorrow, the day after, the day after that and the day after that.

Got to sort out my Monday to Friday life.
Feels like the remake of 'Groundhog Day' [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: 
John.


----------



## Munchkinfairy

I, well yesterday really, and not really me but him indoors replaced the flip down radio cover, as mine had broken. It all runs smoothly now and no longer sits wonky. And it was easy to do too.


----------



## T3RBO

Fitted smoked side indicator lenses... still could do with being darker


----------



## oldguy

Fitted rear valance and new TT badge....


----------



## les

On a narrow country road I was forced to drive off the edge of the road by a few inches cos some prat wanted more then their fair share of it. I hit something and took a chunk out of my new front tyer wall and burst my rear tyer. BARSTEWARDS


----------



## les

Cleaned the engine dirt etc from under my bonnet to find its been lacquered. You can see the reflections of my MBC CDA and other polished alloy parts in it. 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

today I played Where's Waldo I thought I was Blind before that post of 8 things don't do that again!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great Post have to go to bed.........


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## les

GEM said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I read the same post from John again :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you'll probably read it tomorrow, the day after, the day after that and the day after that.
> 
> Got to sort out my Monday to Friday life.
> Feels like the remake of 'Groundhog Day' [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> John.
Click to expand...

 Dont tempt fate mate ... are you feeling lucky :wink:


----------



## les

Ordered a new rear tyer as I burst a rear one going over a rock


----------



## basky

I Installed my Phatnoise to my Roadster, and spent most of the day loading music onto it....... Oh fantastic a talking stereo !, No more fiddling with Cd's. 8)


----------



## Munchkinfairy

Today I am considering putting the rear TT and Quattro badges back on.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
John.


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> John.


i was begining to think you had the day off,,, did you sleep in !!!!


----------



## jammyd

roddy said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> i was begining to think you had the day off,,, did you sleep in !!!!
Click to expand...

He is just trying to mix it up and keep us guessing...


----------



## beeyondGTR

I pulled all the clamps that were temp. and replace with the ones I wanted. I order some items that I don't need but want.

and then I got on my tractor to finish the field. To humid to work. 8)


----------



## T3RBO

ten minutes late but...

rushed home from work, got changed and dashed to a union meeting only to discover it's tomorrow


----------



## KentishTT

The day before yesterday (my PC is sooooo slow) :wink:

I fitted a new number plate light and a new side repeater.

Yesterday, I backed into my driveway gate causing £200 worth of damage to my rear bumper :roll:
The wind blew it part closed so that it was end on to my line of sight and I just didn't see it as it's about 3" thick.

Today, I drove 16 miles to work (hood down), complete with battle scar [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Good news is that it goes in next Tuesday to be done and the small craze removed too, plus the finish is poor at the moment and they promised me they'd get it like a mirror to match the rest of the car. Oh, and I'm de-badging too.


----------



## roddy

T3RBO said:


> ten minutes late but...
> 
> rushed home from work, got changed and dashed to a union meeting only to discover it's tomorrow


'mon the workers !!!!


----------



## Bikerz

GEM's slacking again :wink:


----------



## GEM

Hold your horses...Don't panic...Give me a chance...Take it easy...Calm down...I'm here now. :-* 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## triplefan

Must be flexi time


----------



## GEM

triplefan said:


> Must be flexi time


I'm going home now...I've had a hard day. :wink: 
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be flexi time
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going home now...I've had a hard day. :wink:
> John.
Click to expand...

I looked forward to another exciting installment from GEM


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be flexi time
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going home now...I've had a hard day. :wink:
> John.
Click to expand...

HARD DAY !!!! more like a HALF DAY !!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## les

I put 2 yellow and 2 white plastic screw head covers on my rear and front registration plates.


----------



## triplefan

GEM said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be flexi time
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going home now...I've had a hard day. :wink:
> John.
Click to expand...

My mum used to say "you should never be late twice in one day"

I think you should have left a 4 pm


----------



## beeyondGTR

bought the wrong bolt again [smiley=bomb.gif] going back to get right bolt.

and going under car to button everything up. HOPEFULLY........... :? :? for right now....


----------



## roddy

les said:


> I put 2 yellow and 2 white plastic screw head covers on my rear and front registration plates.


you on bonus ??? !!!


----------



## les

roddy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put 2 yellow and 2 white plastic screw head covers on my rear and front registration plates.
> 
> 
> 
> you on bonus ??? !!!
Click to expand...

 Na on overtime :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Early shift for me today :twisted: Don't finish until 3 o'clock [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: 
John.


----------



## amiTT

GEM said:


> Don't finish until 3 o'clock [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> John.


3, lucky guy! I am here till 5:30, and then maybe a bit longer  Ah well, at least im working from home


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Early shift for me today :twisted: Don't finish until 3 o'clock [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> John.


Read another exciting installment of GEM's life while sitting in Glasgow airport waiting to get out of scotland for sunnier clime's...

Well Manchester!!!!


----------



## KentishTT

I drove 16 miles to work today.

I also fixed my mirror back in the clips as it was wobbling (just the glass), it's all OK now.

Can't wait til Tuesday when my bumper is being repainted!


----------



## les

I read Gem's post the same one for the umpteenth time roll on another exciting installment. :roll: I can't wait till I see what he posts tomorrow :wink:


----------



## roddy

les said:


> I read Gem's post the same one for the umpteenth time roll on another exciting installment. :roll: I can't wait till I see what he posts tomorrow :wink:


day off !!! (weekend )


----------



## GEM

roddy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Gem's post the same one for the umpteenth time roll on another exciting installment. :roll: I can't wait till I see what he posts tomorrow :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> day off !!! (weekend )
Click to expand...

Spot on!  
And I'm going to a Brazilian Birthday Party tomorrow   :-* 8) 
















*If I don't post on Monday then I want you all to know I died with a smile on my face. * :-*   
John.


----------



## jay

took delivery of my gloss black telson ready for fitting.....pics will follow.


----------



## jay

GEM said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Gem's post the same one for the umpteenth time roll on another exciting installment. :roll: I can't wait till I see what he posts tomorrow :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> day off !!! (weekend )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spot on!
> And I'm going to a Brazilian Birthday Party tomorrow   :-* 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If I don't post on Monday then I want you all to know I died with a smile on my face. * :-*
> John.
Click to expand...

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## les

jaySpot on! :D
And I'm going to a Brazilian Birthday Party tomorrow :o :D :-* 8) :P
[img:1mpsds2p said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l313/gemboys_2006/Odds_Sods/BParty2.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If I don't post on Monday then I want you all to know I died with a smile on my face. * :-*
> John.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Yeah but they are all Brazilian ladyboys


----------



## GEM

Ah well...time to go home.  
Had a hard day...feel knackered. :wink:

Hope you all have a nice weekend. 
John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

Hey one of those girls is my daughter where the hell did you get that pic?????
it must of been when she spent a semester in London....... :lol: :lol:

but back to reality We got the subframe aligned trans in place front sway bar tiddied up and after a short trip to the hospital
(as the frame fell on my chest) just kidding about hospital......

finished up water over flow bottle and put it back on...............


----------



## les

I won a set of new ( well refurbed with good tyers) wheels on eBay. In fact it was last night before I went out. Pic's to follow when I have them fitted.


----------



## VSPURS

...am wondering/hoping/dreaming/praying that I am going to have my car back!


----------



## les

VSPURS said:


> ...am wondering/hoping/dreaming/praying that I am going to have my car back!


 Good luck mate fingers and toes crossed for you here I know how much you want it for tomorrow.


----------



## triplefan

am taking my bumper and wing to the sprayshop

Its been a long wait................................


----------



## matty1985

triplefan said:


> am taking my bumper and wing to the sprayshop
> 
> Its been a long wait................................


i like the sound of that...... does this mean that the Grill will be free soon?


----------



## triplefan

matty1985 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> am taking my bumper and wing to the sprayshop
> 
> Its been a long wait................................
> 
> 
> 
> i like the sound of that...... does this mean that the Grill will be free soon?
Click to expand...

As I said before, should be Wednesday, lets just hope my guy is more reliable than a certain tuning company :wink:


----------



## les

I ... well Tony Rigby in fact fitted my Forge blue silicone inlet pipe. Took an hour or two to do and getting the old one off was the hardest part. Cheers mate I owe you a favour and thank for coming over as I think I would have struggled on my own doing it. Here's a few pic's of it fitted.


----------



## GEM

Here we go 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## les

GEM said:


> Here we go
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


 Well done John, I was worried for a mo you might not have made it :lol:


----------



## GEM

Les...it was a hard night, but someone had to do it. :wink: 
Nearly overdosed on short skirts and more 'booty' than you could shake a stick at.   
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday, washed the car.

Today, drove 16 miles to work and saw H4KSY on the way 

Tonight, I replace my speaker grilles.

Tomorrow, TT goes to paint shop for a rear bumper repair and repaint.


----------



## Payney15

Drove 14 miles to work in the awesome sunshine and then got barked at by some twat in a Civic who was holding up traffic!


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Here we go
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


My mind is at peace


----------



## Tim G

Received some new locking nuts so I can finally fit my wider spacers


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## triplefan

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Getting later every day John


----------



## les

I received my new Oris LED gear surround ring. I hate electrics so I might need some help fitting it :roll:


----------



## GEM

triplefan said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting later every day John
Click to expand...

And a 3.30 finish today  
It's a tough job...but someone's got to do it :wink: 
John.


----------



## basky

Today I.......Sprayed my rear boot lock with copious amounts of wd40 until the light started working again 8) Then part folded my Roof and cleaned the part of the Hood that touches the bodywork, then sealed it with fabsil....... I must start getting out more ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

I got my repalcement Auto Aesthetics Speed 4 knob alloy insert today to replace the OME black plastic insert one. I would like to thank Raffi of AA for doing a great job and being so helpful he even sent me some special double (kinda) sided sticky tape stuff to stick it down with. Many on here have bought his high quality gear knobs etc. Here's a link to his web site.
http://www.autoaesthetics.com/
Here's a few pic's showing my old OME black plastic insert and my new AA one. Cheers Raffi if you are reading this much appreciated.

Before.








New AA insert.


----------



## MrL

Today I had my TT MOT'd for free ! :lol:

Mr L


----------



## GRE608Y

today I... fitted my new wheels!


----------



## beeyondGTR

I took this NEW FDA (Federal Drug Administration) Approved Drug for my attitude towards this Speeding Ticket

and I will say I feel Terrific. I brought the Judge one pill and He let me go........Awesome.............

I wish I could send some to you girls & guys.............................

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  you gotta love it...........


----------



## jammyd

forgot to read this post 

Thats a big knob you have les!!!!


----------



## les

jammyd said:


> forgot to read this post
> 
> Thats a big knob you have les!!!!


 Some say its little more than average but I can't say I have had any complaints and I don't believe 6" inches a foot 
:roll: Ask anybody who knows size is everything and a good big un is better than a good little un :wink: But never forget those imortal words "a nudge is as good as a wink to a blind man" 8)


----------



## KentishTT

Damn, I'm late ...it's now "Yesterday I...." 

Drove 10 miles to the body shop and left my car with them for 2 days to repaint my rear bumper.


----------



## KentishTT

Today I, will be driving a different car :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.


Today I made sure GEM was still getting his post count up


----------



## bobski

jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I made sure GEM was still getting his post count up
Click to expand...

Today i made sure that someone was making sure that GEM was still getting his post count up.


----------



## hazza

am getting my cambelt, water pump, tentioner and roller changed by 4 rings at the momment  he has taken off parts off and they are all buggered. cambelt started to crack, tentioner hydrolic has leaked, water pump fan cracked :? :? :? . but now its all gettin new parts. YAY


----------



## GEM

hazza said:


> am getting my cambelt, water pump, tentioner and roller changed by 4 rings at the momment  he has taken off parts off and they are all buggered. cambelt started to crack, tentioner hydrolic has leaked, water pump fan cracked :? :? :? . but now its all gettin new parts. YAY


Nice one  ...that was a close shave.  
How many miles had it done since the last cambelt change?
John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

We cut about 40+ trees down and trimmed some of the really big ones. I am stink-in bushed. Drove my tractor to get some of the limbs that were further then I prefer to walk. (5 feet) Then ran cable & electric as wife-y did not like the cords on the floor. What we do to get them off your back. :lol: :lol: You know it is not really funny. Finally got to work on TT Project.
Now going to install aux. fan control unit in 03 VW VR6 so air condition can work again. VW wanted $192.00 just for the part I got the same part delivered for $52.00 US

have a great day.........


----------



## davstt

picked up my tt


----------



## DAZTTC

davstt said:


> picked up my tt


And were are your pic's :roll: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## rik-e

considered selling 

then at the end of the day walking towards the rear of the car fell back in love with it


----------



## davstt

DAZTTC said:


> davstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my tt
> 
> 
> 
> And were are your pic's :roll: :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

will be up tomorrow in the daylight :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

davstt said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my tt
> 
> 
> 
> And were are your pic's :roll: :wink:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will be up tomorrow in the daylight :wink:
Click to expand...

OK mate we all love to see pic's 

DAZ


----------



## les

I eventually got my Osir LED ring fitted and working.


----------



## hazza

GEM said:


> hazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> am getting my cambelt, water pump, tentioner and roller changed by 4 rings at the momment  he has taken off parts off and they are all buggered. cambelt started to crack, tentioner hydrolic has leaked, water pump fan cracked :? :? :? . but now its all gettin new parts. YAY
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one  ...that was a close shave.
> How many miles had it done since the last cambelt change?
> John.
Click to expand...

well i only brought it a few months ago and its only got 47000 mile but is nearly 6 years old. so i thought lets be safe and get the cambelt done b4 the remap  (thank god i done it)


----------



## triplefan

am leaving work early to collect and fit my newly painted wing and bumper


----------



## beeyondGTR

finished replacing the pain in the but fan control unit on the 03' Jetta VR6 pay someone to do it. :evil: :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Want to thank the post that told me where it was crazy the way it was done.
also found an old pic..


----------



## amiTT

Today I am awake and awaiting GEM's daily post


----------



## GRE608Y

(well last night!...) I fited my new Eibach front and Neuspeed rear ARB's!! It really does stiffen the car up. My car's too low to throw it around with my new wheels on so I may have to raise the suspension for a bit to experience the new go-kart-like handling! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM

Just for you Amit...an early morning posting 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
John.


----------



## les

GEM said:


> Just for you Amit...an early morning posting
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


 Oi FFS don't leave it so late will ya :x .... I was getting worried about you and thought of ringing the missing persons bureau. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## GEM

les said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Amit...an early morning posting
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi FFS don't leave it so late will ya :x .... I was getting worried about you and thought of ringing the missing persons bureau. [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
These early starts are killing me :evil: I feel tired already 

Think I'll shoot off about 2.30 today  
John.


----------



## GRE608Y

What is it you do John?! I like the sound of your hours!!


----------



## smithtt

Ordered new aud original competition centre caps to blend with my replica gti wheels.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Amit...an early morning posting
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi FFS don't leave it so late will ya :x .... I was getting worried about you and thought of ringing the missing persons bureau. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> These early starts are killing me :evil: I feel tired already
> 
> Think I'll shoot off about 2.30 today
> John.
Click to expand...

I am thinking of a 2:30 leave too. shame I have 5 hours to drive not 5 miles [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

annoyed everone at work then went home & drove the car 3 mile


----------



## KentishTT

Picked the car up from the bodyshop, fairly pleased with what they have done until I noticed both nearside (recently refurbished) alloys had been kerbed and one quite badly :?

It goes in again to have these sorted in 2 weeks time


----------



## davstt

clayed and waxed :-*

pics as promised





































needs more work but its getting there


----------



## KentishTT

Look'in goooood! 8)


----------



## les

Looks the bizz mate. Nothing can beat a well polished black TT for shine as everybody knows 8)


----------



## les

*I finaly fitted my new wheels.*


----------



## davstt

very stealthy :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

You need to fit some phat calipers behind them now!


----------



## les

VSPURS said:


> You need to fit some phat calipers behind them now!


 Money:: money:: money:: :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to fit some phat calipers behind them now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money:: money:: money:: :roll:
Click to expand...

Makes the world go round and also gives you some stopping power and enhanced looks behind your new alloys!

:roll:


----------



## les

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to fit some phat calipers behind them now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money:: money:: money:: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes the world go round and also gives you some stopping power and enhanced looks behind your new alloys!
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

And then when you have more stopping power you will want ..well more power from the 1.8 engine so big turbo etc etc etc its a never ending story :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Fun isnt it!?

:lol:


----------



## Charlie

I sprayed a Halfords RS Porsche look-a-like badge satin black and put it on my TT's arse offside - I know there are haters out there but I like it so bog off before you start :lol: :lol:

Les wheels are looking really nice, I am glad the weather improved for you and you got the Osir working with some assistance, the easiest things often turn out to be the biggest pain in the arse,

Charlie


----------



## les

Golfstrike said:


> Les wheels are looking really nice, I am glad the weather improved for you and you got the Osir working with some assistance, the easiest things often turn out to be the biggest pain in the arse,
> 
> Charlie


 Tell me about it mate. How come many of these these ten minute jobs turn inti 1.1/2 days :? I had a similar problem just trying to chnage my gear knob ...just unscrew the old and screw on the new ...I wish :roll: and it don't end there either.  Glad you like the wheels as eBay is always a bit of a gamble, You may think something looks good then fit them and think hmmmm :? The sellers feedback was good and I just knew these 5 spoke black wheels would go well with my car. I don't think you can beat black wheels on a black TT but they would also look good on a red TT with black roof a la QS. Are you listening bigsyd


----------



## T3RBO

Received delivery of my matt black abs rings from the US, now no need to fart about sanding and painting


----------



## matty1985

T3RBO said:


> Received delivery of my matt black abs rings from the US, now no need to fart about sanding and painting


took me 10minutes to do mine.... lol cost £5. :roll:


----------



## GEM

Wakey, wakey! Rise and shine! Stand by your beds! 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Les...your wheels are looking gooooooooood 8) 
John.


----------



## les

GEM said:


> Wakey, wakey! Rise and shine! Stand by your beds!
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Les...your wheels are looking gooooooooood 8)
> John.


 Cheers John and that's a better time to post your arrival at work. Now no more of this after 10am post, we do worry about you you know.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Wakey, wakey! Rise and shine! Stand by your beds!
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Les...your wheels are looking gooooooooood 8)
> John.


Today I looked at this post and John has not said he is going home yet, its 4pm, its Friday, must be a busy one


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> *I finaly fitted my new wheels.*


Looking good Les just need some bigger brakes to fill them now :wink:

DAZ


----------



## E

Today whilst out and about I popped into Epsom Audi to have alook over a yellow TTS they have, very nice, but still not sure if I want to part company with my MKI yet :?

Whilst there some guy drove out in a TTRS roadster and on their forecourt they had another TTRS roadster with Audi UK plates and in a very nice white/grey colour.

E


----------



## L80NTT

Returned from work & she still sits were i left her yesterday. :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Took the car down to get the balancing checked and the alignment done and they couldn't ft me in, then went to buy a new battery to be told I don't need one... quite a productive day off :lol:


----------



## Jamo8

Got caught in the pissin down rain with the roof down on the way home from work-Schoolboy Error :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Had my wheels balanced and the tracking done and fitted my matt black front rings. Not sure on the matt colour against my QS grill so might change it to satin black


----------



## matty1985

am getting my coilovers and tie bars put on!


----------



## triplefan

Went QS front and rear.

Found out my sprayer needs a mixing scheme [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## matty1985

matty1985 said:


> am getting my coilovers and tie bars put on!


found out the rears are the wrong ones so they didnt go on!!!1 not a happy bunny at all!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GRE608Y

Today I had my tracking/camber corrected, had a Haldex service and fitted my Performance Haldex controller! It's transformed it into a completely different car! It launches so well, I just can't get it to wheel spin any more!! :lol: :lol:

Busy and expensive day for me!


----------



## les

I re painted the letters red and black in my rear APR tunned badge as per my avitar only the red letters still look black on it :roll:


----------



## Neb

today I almost got my wheels confiscated at the border coming back into Canada... lesson learned: tell them the FULL amount you paid for goods, not half [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GRE608Y

Neb said:


> today I almost got my wheels confiscated at the border coming back into Canada... lesson learned: tell them the FULL amount you paid for goods, not half [smiley=bigcry.gif]


   :!: naughty naughty!!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

Cleaned the area around my TT project got a list of missing items

and enjoyed yelling at my daughter


----------



## Tonksy

Got a parking ticket [smiley=bigcry.gif]

To be fair it was my fault. Its a pay and display but i usually go after the time where it is active but i went earlier than normal, jumped out the car and walked off......DOH!!

£50 though!! and thats after the half price reduction. I swear it used to be £30. Robbin theiving............


----------



## les

Well it persisted down all day so I thought as I was bored for most of it I thought I would sit down and write the following on my car in word cut and pasted here. I m far from sure I have listed them all but as and when I can of course add to it. 
AUDI TT Model, Brief History and Mods.

*MODEL & HISTORY.*2001, 225BHP Coupe in Raven Black. Current mileage 110,000. Purchased in standard form from Euxton car sales Euxton, Chorley Lanc's in June 2006. Number of previous owners 2.

*MODIFICATIONS.*Engine and Engine Bay.
APR remap.
271 Max Torque. 240 Max Power measured at clutch on the Awesome GTI rolling road.
Blue Flame exhaust.
Forge DV
BMC CDA Carbon fibre induction kit. 
Neuspeed shortshift.
Set of Samco and Forge blue silicone turbo and engine hoses.
Forge alloy radiator top.
Forge alloy engine oil top.
Forge alloy suspension top mount caps. 
Forge carbon engine cover.
Stainless steel engine trim bolts and spacers/washers.
Custom alloy dipstick top.
Custom alloy washer bottle top.

*INTERIOR MODS.*
TTshop folding arm rest.
Twin cup holders.
Auto Aesthetics speed 4 Alloy gear shift knob.
Osir red LEDs gear surround ring.
Custom central vents Sat Nav holder.
Tom Tom One Sat Nav.
Cruise control.
Audi Rear comfort seat belt shoulder pads.
JVC head unit running off Bose amp etc.

*EXTERIOR MODS.*
Front light masks.
Rear light masks.
ABT 2 bar front grill.
Reiger front chin spoiler.
V 6 rear valance.

*WHEELS AND SUSPENSION.*
Tyres are 235/35/19 ZR Continental Sports.
Hunter 19" 235x35. 8J. 5 spoke alloy black wheels
H&R 15mm hubcentric alloy rear wheel spacers.
H&R 10mm hubcentric alloy front wheel spacers.
KW Variant one coilovers.
VW R32 front anti roll bar.
Neuspeed rear Anti-roll bar.
Neuespeed rear Adjustable control Arms.
Defcon Bushes.
Powerflex bushes.

To be continued :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Les where have you put your double cup holders if using an armrest?

Been raining here all day so done nowt to the car, but my home is very clean


----------



## les

T3RBO said:


> Les where have you put your double cup holders if using an armrest?
> 
> Been raining here all day so done nowt to the car, but my home is very clean


 Most with the double cup holders secure them to the driver mat. Simply put a small piece of plywood under it and bolt them through and no you don't keep kicking in getting in and out the car. Here's a pic.










Hmm needed a bit of a clean before I took that pic but you get the idea :?


----------



## GEM

That went quick [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> That went quick [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Another hard weekend?


----------



## les

Put some new white 4 ring transferes on my brake calipers.


----------



## Hark

Noticed a HUGE f**king stone chip right in the middle of the bonnet.

Anything I can do about it?

Really bloody obvious.


----------



## Charlie

Put a big sticker over it, get just the bonnet vinyl wrapped in carbon fibre effect, buy some touch up paint, be pissed off about it every time you see it for a while and then accept that it is f'ing typical that you spend a fortune on all the work you have had done only for something outside of your control to come along and piss you right off 

Charlie


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Sat at work in Taiwan staring at pics of my TT all day wishing i was home to drive her haha

aww and also got sum LED day running lights in xenon white & sum halo rings


----------



## RTune

Took my Porsche Split wheels apart and installed 996 Drivers seat!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 
John


----------



## les

Touched up the stone chips with red paint on my brake calipers.


----------



## triplefan

les said:


> Put some new white 4 ring transferes on my brake calipers.





les said:


> Touched up the stone chips with red paint on my brake calipers.


Monday,transfers, Wednesday paint

Love the sequencing Les :lol:


----------



## les

triplefan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put some new white 4 ring transferes on my brake calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touched up the stone chips with red paint on my brake calipers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday,transfers, Wednesday paint
> 
> Love the sequencing Les :lol:
Click to expand...

 WATCH MY LIPS...... TOUCHED UP THE STONE CHIPS :roll: Very small stone chips and not in the area of the rings of course :lol:


----------



## triplefan

Take the wheels off again?

Or would that have been too easy [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## les

triplefan said:


> Take the wheels off again?
> 
> Or would that have been too easy [smiley=argue.gif]


 Why would I want to take the wheels off just to paint in a few small chips? Lots of access through them. Have you seen my wheels?


----------



## SAVTT240

This Arrived


----------



## Hark

Ashtray arrived to replace the one I broke. :roll:

Now finishing packing for 2 weeks in Mexico. Forcast thunderstorms all week. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

See you in 2 wks.

Oink Oink :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240

Hark said:


> Ashtray arrived to replace the one I broke. :roll:
> 
> Now finishing packing for 2 weeks in Mexico. Forcast thunderstorms all week. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> See you in 2 wks.
> 
> Oink Oink :wink:


have a nice hol matt, although you probably picked the rainy season its still fecking hotter than uk :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Got back from sunny Menorca with temps in the 90's , arrived at Cardiff airport to torrential rain , the car was 10mins walk away , got soaked through , talk about one extreme to the other :roll:

anyway , spoke to Ed at APS my car should be ready to collect early next week 

Mark


----------



## reevo8

Put a deposit down on a 52 plate phantom black 225!!  :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR

8) 8) 8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

:roll: That makes a change :roll: 
John


----------



## matty1985

recieved my rear spring setup she will be on her arse in the next week


----------



## les

matty1985 said:


> recieved my rear spring setup she will be on her arse in the next week


 Well thats the wife sorted ....now what about your car? :lol:


----------



## Charlie

...arranged to have all my interior trim bits (well the ones I can get off  ) powder coated satin black FOR FREE, talk about yout credit crunch mod 

I am hoping to have the following done:

Knee pad a-frames
Gear knob suround
Door pulls
vent surrounds
radio flap
toaster vents (I have brushed satin ones)

and any other bits I can hoik off 

Charlie


----------



## davstt

cant believe it isnt raining


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

For the last time this week...thank goodness!  
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Today I drove 16 miles to work.

Had a knob head in a 04 plate Polo GTi drive along with main beam on who I pulled out in front of but well ahead of (to overtake 5 lorries) and then he caught up and drove up my arse for half a mile or so until the car in front of me pulled in and I floored it and left him waaaaaaaaaaay behind 

Why do people over react so much, he was miles behind when I pulled out and he saw I needed to pull out and there was a car in the outside lane ahead of him anyway :roll:

Picking up my Mum from hospital later today too, she's recovering well from the surgery to remove cancer on wednesday.
Just told my wife that Mum is coming to stay for 3 months  :lol:


----------



## GEM

*Today I...*

Well it was last night on the train, on my way home.
Bought my dinner and a Wild Salmon and Cucumber sandwich from M&S. Niiiiiiiiiiiice 

:twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif] *LEFT THEM ON THE BLOODY TRAIN!* [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: 
John.


----------



## les

Washed, waxed and polished my car ready for tomorrow. Just watch it piss down now :x


----------



## Charlie

... scrubbed my soft top with Johnsons mixed with Miltons sterilising fluid and then coated it in Fabsil, I wish it would darken the colour of the material to disguise the grey marks 

Off outside to wash it in a minute if I can be arsed 

Charlie


----------



## rik-e

This Topic is massively off topic now with pics of stretched out cats etc :roll: ...

Back to the original post... What mods/Things have you done to your 'AUDI TT' today.

I ordered the ABT badge, thinking of getting some honeycomb grille for behing my Caractere knock off grille and putting the ABT badge on it..


----------



## Charlie

:lol: I spotted the stretched out cat picture and some random bridge as well with a story that had nothing to do with cars let alone TT's, thought someone (no names ) had been on the crack 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225

Solved the rattle in the passenger door which happened everytime it was shut with any kind of force (loose screw on the runner) and added 5mm blue door LED's looks really good just waiting for the sun to set to see them properly 8)


----------



## matty1985

denimblue225 said:


> Solved the rattle in the passenger door which happened everytime it was shut with any kind of force (loose screw on the runner) and added 5mm blue door LED's looks really good just waiting for the sun to set to see them properly 8)


pics....


----------



## matty1985

drove 20miles to go strawberry picking


----------



## bobski

Tested out the newly fitted Milltek.......


----------



## denimblue225

matty1985 said:


> denimblue225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solved the rattle in the passenger door which happened everytime it was shut with any kind of force (loose screw on the runner) and added 5mm blue door LED's looks really good just waiting for the sun to set to see them properly 8)
> 
> 
> 
> pics....
Click to expand...

That was difficult. Trying to get a picture of a flashing LED with a camera phone!!

I will get some night ones later sorry for the quality of the pics:


----------



## matty1985

thought you meant in the door grabs and things not just the alarm ones. my bad


----------



## triplefan

Had to go to sainsburys, parked as far away as I could :roll:


----------



## basky

triplefan said:


> Had to go to sainsburys, parked as far away as I could :roll:


 Ha ha......No sorry love, Nowhere to park !


----------



## beeyondGTR

I painted my horns, brackets and intercooler pipe in chrome and red 8) 
Have had to much family visiting to get much done.......... 8)


----------



## conlechi

Today i was looking at the empty drive where my TT normally sits and wondered it's coming along at APS [smiley=juggle.gif]

Mark


----------



## CHADTT

Today I finally finished off my full symmetry. 

Twin white dot.

All thanks to Waks wide web for the how to.!


----------



## lego man

CHADTT said:


> Today I finally finished off my full symmetry.
> 
> Twin white dot.
> 
> All thanks to Waks wide web for the how to.!


Today I had a poo... 

Then went out in my TT to add a few more miles on it.

1100 miles now done, engine is now ran it sweet.

Cleaned my car, had my dinner then had another poo. 


LEGO


----------



## Devi1

Fitted my Osir carbon fibre rear valance


----------



## conlechi

lego man said:


> Today I had a poo...
> 
> , had my dinner then had another poo.
> 
> 
> LEGO


less weight , more speed eh :wink:


----------



## lego man

conlechi said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a poo...
> 
> , had my dinner then had another poo.
> 
> 
> LEGO
> 
> 
> 
> less weight , more speed eh :wink:
Click to expand...

heheheh


----------



## V6RUL

went to the Woodvale rally in Southport. Top day.


----------



## Charlie

well yesterday really but was too busy painting the bathroom to post 

Got up at 6.30am and went for a cross country razz with my girlfriend, freshly washed and polished with the roof down, stopped off at Stowe School for some pics and then went past Silverstone (some sort of Ford day clearly occurring) and carried on to to the Porsche garage in Towcester to have a gawp and take some pics, but they have seriously reduced their stock levels :x although they did have a beautiful white GT2 in the showroom hubba hubba  then onto McD's for a well earned breakfast 

Charlie


----------



## GEM

Good morning 

Groundhog Day again 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## NikzyTT

am having the cambelt and waterpump changed as well as an interim service. As I'm having it done at work I will get a complimentary valet and wash as well! Good times!


----------



## VSPURS

I managed to start my car and drive it 65 miles to JBS!


----------



## les

VSPURS said:


> I managed to start my car and drive it 65 miles to JBS!


 Good start then, lets hope you can start it and drive it home when ready with a big  on your face


----------



## TTog

Changed the battery in the TT ..

No sign it was going to go, hadn't driven it for a week or so + cold weather = 1 dead battery ..


----------



## jammyd

Read 3 pages to make sure this thread was still going well 

Congrats John (GEM) for keeping this up


----------



## roddy

drove 1/2 mile to halfrauds and got a large cardboard box,then drove 1/2 mile back again ....


----------



## les

Drove 1/3 mile to Halfrauds to get some pen touch up paint for my wheels as I caught them ( just a little) on the wheels I have just taken off which I had stored along the side wall of my garage Grrrrrrr :x


----------



## Hallyfella

Washed my car for the second time today !! After first wash i went to Audi dealer and on the way back was behind a Tanker and got sprayed with some white looking crap ! :evil: Think he had just off loaded at some storage depot.
So straight home to wash the whatever off , extra coat of wax applied for good measure. :roll:


----------



## les

Drove half a mile to a local reupholsteres and bought 2 pieces of good quality black leather to make my own door pull handle covers all for the pricey sum of £2  When I have done them in a few days pic's will follow.


----------



## basky

on the way back was behind a Tanker and got sprayed with some white looking crap ! :evil: Think he had just off loaded at some storage depot.
So straight home to wash the whatever off , extra coat of wax applied for good measure. :roll:[/quote]

Ah i get that feeling when looking at the lines of the TT also Ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella

basky said:


> on the way back was behind a Tanker and got sprayed with some white looking crap ! :evil: Think he had just off loaded at some storage depot.
> So straight home to wash the whatever off , extra coat of wax applied for good measure. :roll:


 Ah i get that feeling when looking at the lines of the TT also Ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
Yeah but this wasnt man fat ! :wink:


----------



## lazerjules

Gem,
How many cars you got? I notice you keep driving them 5 miles to the station, but never driving them 5 miles back!  What's that about?


----------



## NikzyTT

took baby in to have his shock absorber replaced. FOC thank goodness!


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi,
I use Tesco petrol too...manage to get 200 and something on £40! mostly driving local and at 30  ...cost £25 to Aberdovey, Wales and back from Cannock...was scared to see what it could do so only wendt 90!!...really good petrol I think!!!!  225



Tim G said:


> Was annoyed that despite being proud of myself for being pretty conservative with the right foot today, I still, for some reason, only managed 65 miles on £15 of Tesco 99 before the petrol light beeped on again. WTF. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fooking petrol prices are beginning to get rediculous again :roll:


----------



## GEM

lazerjules said:


> Gem,
> How many cars you got? I notice you keep driving them 5 miles to the station, but never driving them 5 miles back!  What's that about?


 :lol: 
Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Only got 1 car.
Always drive it back home but can't post from home. 
So when I post the next day, it's always yesterday for my drive home.

:? I've even confused myself now. :? 
John.


----------



## T3RBO

Received my big black knob (early birthday present)









If it stops raining I may just get it fitted today!


----------



## darrenwood

I went to audi to but 3 self driving washers for my rear undertray as it fell off (at 70+ mph) Lucky there was knowone behind me!!!!! £1.70 WELL SPENT!


----------



## les

T3RBO said:


> Received my big black knob (early birthday present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it stops raining I may just get it fitted today!


 It rains inside you car.


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my big black knob (early birthday present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it stops raining I may just get it fitted today!
> 
> 
> 
> It rains inside you car.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Eddy

Fitted LED numberplate lights 8)


----------



## les

Had my 110k mile service at Awesome and had my rear KW suspension lowered another 15mm, I always thought it was higher than the front not anymore.


----------



## GEM

Had a cup of tea and 12 chocolate digestive biscuits.  
John.


----------



## Charlie

12!!! that must be about half a pack you greedy barsteward 

hand washed removed interior trim ready for powdercoating, got a free oil top up due to the light having come on.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

les said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my big black knob (early birthday present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it stops raining I may just get it fitted today!
> 
> 
> 
> It rains inside you car.
Click to expand...

It's the to and from the car that I didn't fancy (plus I can't just change the knob - had to wash the gaiter and clean the inside mechanism out)

Anyway, job done (bar a few bolts missing as the battery died on my Bosch)


----------



## bobski

Ok wasn,t today  it was at the wekkend but hey got my milltek fitted.....


----------



## Hallyfella

les said:


> Had my 110k mile service at Awesome and had my rear KW suspension lowered another 15mm, I always thought it was higher than the front not anymore.


Hey Les was that you sat on the sofa ? i popped in to check on a price for my gearbox sensor but was in a mad rush. :roll: 
Saw your car outside . 8)


----------



## les

the stig said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my 110k mile service at Awesome and had my rear KW suspension lowered another 15mm, I always thought it was higher than the front not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Les was that you sat on the sofa ? i popped in to check on a price for my gearbox sensor but was in a mad rush. :roll:
> Saw your car outside . 8)
Click to expand...

 I was sat on the sofa for much of the time in the back area yeah, you should have come in and said hello. :?


----------



## T3RBO

les said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my 110k mile service at Awesome and had my rear KW suspension lowered another 15mm, I always thought it was higher than the front not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Les was that you sat on the sofa ? i popped in to check on a price for my gearbox sensor but was in a mad rush. :roll:
> Saw your car outside . 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sat on the sofa for much of the time in the back area yeah, you should have come in and said hello. :?
Click to expand...

The Stig can't speak :lol:


----------



## triplefan

les said:


> Anyway, job done (bar a few bolts missing as the battery died on my Bosch)


Looks good but...........................

Doesn't quite look straight to me


----------



## T3RBO

triplefan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, job done (bar a few bolts missing as the battery died on my Bosch)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but...........................
> 
> Doesn't quite look straight to me
Click to expand...

It doesn't in the photo does it... will have a fiddle tomorrow when I fit the rest of the bolts :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella

les said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my 110k mile service at Awesome and had my rear KW suspension lowered another 15mm, I always thought it was higher than the front not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Les was that you sat on the sofa ? i popped in to check on a price for my gearbox sensor but was in a mad rush. :roll:
> Saw your car outside . 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sat on the sofa for much of the time in the back area yeah, you should have come in and said hello. :?
Click to expand...

Sorry Les , will do next time. Head was up my arse today and i didnt like what i saw. Having a lot of problems at the moment(life etc) catch you next time.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## Payney15

Ordered my 1st set of spacers  10mm Front and 20mm Rear! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.


John why dont you be a devil and go another way to the station ! that way it will confuse the car and us . And maybe even you :roll:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

That makes a change!  
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> That makes a change!
> John.


Have yo unot been driving it for a week then?


----------



## Hallyfella

Realised the Forum was up and running !! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Life is good again [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Droo

I sold my TT. 

Thats the first time i have ever seen it driven by someone else, and it was leaving for good.
If i had noticed it looked so good whilst on the move i may have kept it.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hark

Droo said:


> I sold my TT.
> 
> Thats the first time i have ever seen it driven by someone else, and it was leaving for good.
> If i had noticed it looked so good whilst on the move i may have kept it.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 

After you fitted those stunning coilies as well. 
What you buying me mate?


----------



## les

Got back to posting again on the forum ...sweet  My piece of comfy blanket is now back in the box [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT

Today I bought my 1st TT  2002 Merlin purple coupe with only 55k on her


----------



## forest

just finished giving her a clean and come for a quick forum fix, a nice way to finish a friday


----------



## lij48

visited Ayr Audi to get my missing radio code - music ok but needed code just in case


----------



## GEM

Wakey, wakey. Rise and shine. 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Wakey, wakey. Rise and shine.
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Wakey wakey,,,you must be kiddin mate,,, been at it ( no not that ! :wink: ) for nearly 2 hours now,, i was begining to think that you had finally decided to drive in today !!!!!


----------



## GEM

roddy said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wakey, wakey. Rise and shine.
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Wakey wakey,,,you must be kiddin mate,,, been at it ( no not that ! :wink: ) for nearly 2 hours now,, i was begining to think that you had finally decided to drive in today !!!!!
Click to expand...

It's alright for you lot up in Scotland with your laid back, easy going, 'hoots mon' lifestyle 
but I'm working down here at the 'coalface' in London and won't finish until 3.30 today. [smiley=bigcry.gif]  :wink: 
John.


----------



## Payney15

Came back to work after a week and a bit break [smiley=bigcry.gif] So painful already..


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## les

Created a loose leaf, plastic sleaved, ring binder A4 folder to put all my receipts, service records, Old tax discs, parts bought, insurance, mot and leg book etc in. Keeps them all nice and tidy an to hand for just £2.


----------



## Bikerz

When I work down south or in head office in Scotland I start at 7am :wink:

Someone find out when NEM take's some leave, would really spice up this topic :roll: :lol:


----------



## les

Bikerz said:


> Someone find out when NEM take's some leave, would really spice up this topic :roll: :lol:


 You mean you don't find John's "Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:" post every day spicy enough


----------



## V6RUL

Took the baby in to get her tail removed but she knows its for the best as her new spoiler is more discreet.


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



should be done thursday.

Today I put my youngest boy on a plane to Hong Kong..........   Yes & No


----------



## les

Today I am expecting my latest mod to arrive. All I will say for now is that its external and will look 8) when fitted.

TUT! Of course I will put pic's up when complete.


----------



## GEM

Same old story... :roll:

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

John.


----------



## KevtoTTy

.......looked at the car in the garage, stuck up on axle stands, without any wheels and wondered: 'Why didn't I get the wheels refurbished when the car was NOT driveable'  , still only a few days left 'til I get em back all new and shiney


----------



## sirmattylad

Finished painting my calipers red and intend to condition my seats after liquid leathering them yesterday. 8)


----------



## Phil_LG

Found out the fecker who fitted my new windscreen threw out the trim that's supposed to be attached to the bottom of it. Part is on order from Germany for $90au and when it turns up in two weeks I'm going to have a sh!t fight with the muppet trying to get him to fit another new windscreen for free with the part in place this time :evil:

Phil


----------



## les

My Mods arrived  and will be fitted later pic's to follow


----------



## KentishTT

Kerbed one of the alloys I had repainted just one week ago :roll:

I was in a rush and got too close to the kerb as I rushed to post a letter before getting off to work, could have been worse - only a slight graze!


----------



## GEM

Up at the crack of Dawn 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John


----------



## KentishTT

Last night was ace driving home in 30 degrees of glorious sunshine with the roof down. 8)

Today, I drove 16 miles to work again


----------



## roddy

KentishTT said:


> Last night was ace driving home in 30 degrees of glorious sunshine with the roof down. 8)
> 
> Today, I drove 16 miles to work again


what,    envy envy envy :? :? :? its been raining here every day ( and still today !! ) this week,     :roll: :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy

....am wondering when Lepsons will ring and let me know when my wheels are ready to collect....


----------



## Charlie

..went and got two new Falken 452's fitted for £160 as my front tyres were verging on racing slicks 

Charlie


----------



## KevtoTTy

Golfstrike said:


> ..went and got two new Falken 452's fitted for £160 as my front tyres were verging on racing slicks
> 
> Charlie


Cheapskate!


----------



## Hallyfella

Drove back from soaking wet Lockerbie and jumped into my TT to drive to Sheffield to watch the Mighty U2


----------



## SimonQS

Bought and fitted a Forge "TIP" pipe 8) , all by myself


----------



## les

Completed my engine bling by adding a turbo badge to my Forge carbon engine cover ( well nearly finished it :roll: )and fitted my Osir carbon rear wheel spats. Drivers side is a perfect fit the passengers needs a bit more adjustment to fit.


----------



## DAZTTC

Looks good les so were did you get the Osir carbon rear wheel spats from and how much i now you will have got a bargen :wink:

DAZ


----------



## les

Can't tell you how much I got them for but I got a very good deal off Rob aka Robokn after the problems I had with the new Osir ring. :wink:. I got a good discount after the problems I encountered with the new harness adapator and the helped with feedback I gave them to correct it. You are right however I did get a bargain. :wink:



DAZTTC said:


> Looks good les so were did you get the Osir carbon rear wheel spats from and how much i now you will have got a bargen :wink:
> 
> DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC

Good on you mate i just can not justifiy the full price


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> Good on you mate i just can not justifiy the full price


Neither can I :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

Note to self keep a small screwdriver in boot for the next time you see Les :wink:


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> Note to self keep a small screwdriver in boot for the next time you see Les :wink:


Youll need more than a screwdriver to remove them mate they are also bonded on :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR

nah!!!!! small little sticker......... Painted/touched up caliper paint......

tough day......


----------



## Hark

Car had full service at APS.

Picked up a set of 17" wheels for a possible trackday.  8)

Fitted some left over interior bling that hadn't got round to fitting.


----------



## GEM

It's been a hard week  So just for a change I...

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John


----------



## KentishTT

Today I drove 16 miles to work with the roof down and the wind in my trousers.


----------



## KevtoTTy

.................got a call from Lepsons - wheels/tyres are ready  shame I can't pick them up til tomorrow


----------



## Hallyfella

Drove back from Sheffield at 2 am this morning after seeing U2 (amazing). Gave the car a good old booting over Woodhead, then hadto be up for work at 6am. Oh well it was worth it and the Gig was good too :wink: :roll:


----------



## lij48

washed it -dried it- did the tyres and cleaned the inside then went for a run - cos today the sun is shining for the first time in a fortnight.....


----------



## sirmattylad

Added decals to my freshly painted calipers, drove 2 hours to collect then fit v6 rear valance and also fitted new isofix car seat for my little babba. A very productive day but little mods are very addictive but bring a big smile to your face! 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

added little 4 ring chrome stickers to calipers. installed neuspeed / K&N filter; for now put regular air feed on but I chromed it. ordered my ring for engine cover from machine shop, ordered some custom stuff from Copperhead Graphics
painted my something goes to anti sway bars their like a pencil a company needs to make them stronger.
View attachment 1



it is there but with all that crap and color crazy old coot did to this engine bay who knows maybe I just think it is there.....

L8R...... 8)


----------



## Payney15

Picked up my LCR Splitter and OSIR Orbit gear surround  Lets see if I can screw up this bit of DIY like my parcel shelf creak fix


----------



## KevtoTTy

....got up early, drove to Lepspns Gillingham and pick up my newly refurbed wheels


----------



## V6RUL

should be picking up the car later from the spray shop. Theyve been quiet so i wonder if they are thinking of an excuse to try and fob me off. mmmm


----------



## TTCool

Starting first thing today:
I treated the leather again with a small amount of Gliptone Liquid Leather
Washed the car with Meguiar's Gold Class
Used Maguiar's Speed Detailer over the whole of the paint work and wheels
Vacuumed the carpets
Cleaned front and rear screen with Isopropyl Alcohol
Autosol on the tail pipes
Maguiar's Endurance dressing on the tyres
Treated the grills with 3-in-One Silicone spray lubricant
Checked the oil level...no top up needed
Checked tyre pressures...half a pound adrift...corrected
Topped up the screen wash
Lubricated gear linkage...the parts visible over the gear box
Charged my phone
Charged my camera
Charged my Tom Tom
VAG-COM...no fault codes found
Looked in on the Forum  
Watched/kept an eye on the F1 Q1, Q2, Q3...TV in garage
Tom Tom set to M44 5AH :wink:

Looking forward to a very hot soak in the bath. I'm sure I'll sleep sound until 5.30 am tomorrow :wink:

Joe


----------



## les

TTCool said:


> Starting first thing today:
> I treated the leather again with a small amount of Gliptone Liquid Leather
> Washed the car with Meguiar's Gold Class
> Used Maguiar's Speed Detailer over the whole of the paint work and wheels
> Vacuumed the carpets
> Cleaned front and rear screen with Isopropyl Alcohol
> Autosol on the tail pipes
> Maguiar's Endurance dressing on the tyres
> Treated the grills with 3-in-One Silicone spray lubricant
> Checked the oil level...no top up needed
> Checked tyre pressures...half a pound adrift...corrected
> Topped up the screen wash
> Lubricated gear linkage...the parts visible over the gear box
> Charged my phone
> Charged my camera
> Charged my Tom Tom
> VAG-COM...no fault codes found
> Looked in on the Forum
> Watched/kept an eye on the F1 Q1, Q2, Q3...TV in garage
> Tom Tom set to M44 5AH :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to a very hot soak in the bath. I'm sure I'll sleep sound until 5.30 am tomorrow :wink:
> 
> Joe


All that and no petrol :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Hi Les, well spotted but I filled up yesterday and updated my Tom Tom GPS data base and backed it up 

Joe


----------



## Big Rob

Signed the paperwork for a 150 roadster. Pick it up in 7 days  Its like being 8 and waiting for Christmas day.


----------



## les

TTCool said:


> Hi Les, well spotted but I filled up yesterday and updated my Tom Tom GPS data base and backed it up
> 
> Joe


 Oi Joe its way past your bedtime mate :wink: i'm off shortly. See you tomorow


----------



## V6RUL

got the car back from the body shop less the factory spoiler, fitted upper tailgate one. will be at awesome tomoz forTony to have a look at.

steve


----------



## KentishTT

Went for a nice long drive for about 3 hours, just pootled along in the sunshine with the hood down - managed to get 34mpg!


----------



## Teighto

Today i have - Changed the Thermostat and replaced the Spark Plugs !!!


----------



## les

Today I went to the Awesome GTI day and covered Tony Rigbys door pulls in leather for him.  Good day as the rain kept away and there were some great cars to be seen. Pic's to follow later.


----------



## JNmercury00

liquid leathered my interior:


----------



## beeyondGTR

I talked to the KMAC owner in Aussie land and was able to have him change his camber/caster kit design to fit "yellow koni"
again as he had put a solid piece at the top and now he is going to widen it an be able to have the adjustable shock once more come through......... I am very happy as he was as well. He will have it ready by next friday and send it...... I can not wait...
KMAC bolts are made of aircraft spec material... yada yada yada L8R........


----------



## krismc

took out my fading lower grills and sprayed them over in gloss black, simple 10 mins looks a lot better


----------



## beeyondGTR

krismc said:


> took out my fading lower grills and sprayed them over in gloss black, simple 10 mins looks a lot better


did you use a plastic primer first or just clean and spray the gloss black?

Thanks....


----------



## hazza

got cracking with my boot build! nearly finished









top cover off








top cover on

still needs to be fixed down plus wiring done for the amps (2moro)
then the leather


----------



## beeyondGTR

I got my rad system cleaned up and ready to go back on car. Some small adjustments. Some rust proof paint in key areas.
I looking forward to have the paint shop all is ready.

Lots of work to do......


----------



## GEM

Good morning to you all.  
After that loooooovely weekend  ...

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John


----------



## SimonQS

GEM said:


> Good morning to you all.
> After that loooooovely weekend  ...
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John


You be careful with that crazy mileage! :wink:


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Good morning to you all.
> After that loooooovely weekend  ...
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John


and a fine "goodmorning " to you to sir ,, after a dreadfull week end up here ( well weather wise !!! ).


----------



## Stu225

Today I Had my spoiler Fitted at long last but they made a mess of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But I like the look 8) let me know what u guy's / Gal's think


----------



## les

Stu225 said:


> Today I Had my spoiler Fitted at long last but they made a mess of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> But I like the look 8) let me know what u guy's / Gal's think
> 
> How did they make a mess of fitting it, it's so easy to do? :?


----------



## Stu225

les said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I Had my spoiler Fitted at long last but they made a mess of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> But I like the look 8) let me know what u guy's / Gal's think
> 
> How did they make a mess of fitting it, it's so easy to do? :?
Click to expand...

Hi Les,

It was the spraying they made a mess of really gutted, there was over spray on the corners which he said would T Cut out which when I T cutted very lightly the paint came off also when we took off the masking tape which was holding it in place over the weekend it pulled off some paint about the size of a 1p [smiley=bigcry.gif]

stu [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

Stu225 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I Had my spoiler Fitted at long last but they made a mess of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> But I like the look 8) let me know what u guy's / Gal's think
> 
> How did they make a mess of fitting it, it's so easy to do? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Les,
> 
> It was the spraying they made a mess of really gutted, there was over spray on the corners which he said would T Cut out which when I T cutted very lightly the paint came off also when we took off the masking tape which was holding it in place over the weekend it pulled off some paint about the size of a 1p [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Crap paint job then and seems like they didnt let it dry and harden enough before fitting it. I hope your going back to complain and get them to rectify it mate. :?
> 
> stu [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...


----------



## Stu225

yeah will be going back pretty gutted mate


----------



## les

Spot the difference/addition since yesterday and no its not the removal of John Hs new power adding fuel saving gizmo even though he removed it to undertake further development. :roll:


----------



## Nilesong

Someone's been on ebay again??? :roll:


----------



## les

Nilesong said:


> Someone's been on ebay again??? :roll:


Nope, try again. I will put a before and after up if nobody can guess it. :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

les said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's been on ebay again??? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, try again. I will put a before and after up if nobody can guess it. :roll:
Click to expand...

Added a Forge sticker to the BMC


----------



## Nilesong

T3RBO said:


> Added a Forge sticker to the BMC


Wot Forge sticker? Can't see a Forge sticker on that pic. It's the Turbo badge isn't it Les?


----------



## Nilesong

Aahh .. Sorry missed it. Yep see it now.


----------



## les

Bugger! You got it T3RBO. You wasn't supposed to for a while yet anyway. Here you go.


----------



## T3RBO

les said:


> Bugger! You got it T3RBO. You wasn't supposed to for a while yet anyway.


I know your engine bay better than my own


----------



## les

T3RBO said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger! You got it T3RBO. You wasn't supposed to for a while yet anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I know your engine bay better than my own
Click to expand...

Hmm not sure what that says about you or my engine bay come to that :?


----------



## beeyondGTR

put the rad system on cleaned it a little more. It is starting to look like a car not just a engine bay.


----------



## GEM

Seconds away...Round 2.

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## DriverGlen

beeyondGTR said:


> I talked to the KMAC owner in Aussie land and was able to have him change his camber/caster kit design to fit "yellow koni"
> again as he had put a solid piece at the top and now he is going to widen it an be able to have the adjustable shock once more come through......... I am very happy as he was as well. He will have it ready by next friday and send it...... I can not wait...


Sounds good, can you keep us informed of how that all goes?



> KMAC bolts are made of aircraft spec material... yada yada yada L8R........


Has there been a suggestion that they're not up to spec?


----------



## beeyondGTR

DriverGlen said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the KMAC owner in Aussie land and was able to have him change his camber/caster kit design to fit "yellow koni"
> again as he had put a solid piece at the top and now he is going to widen it an be able to have the adjustable shock once more come through......... I am very happy as he was as well. He will have it ready by next friday and send it...... I can not wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, can you keep us informed of how that all goes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMAC bolts are made of aircraft spec material... yada yada yada L8R........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there been a suggestion that they're not up to spec?
Click to expand...

NO KMAC has been in the forefront of camber kits. I remember when they introduced the type that slide over your control arms and bolted to your ball joints. Now Ingalls sell them but I do not feel comfortable about Ingalls grade of product. but KMAC's has always been top quality aircraft bolts nuts ect........    and No I am not a REP......


----------



## Shipley

Today I replaced by sidelights with LEDs

Much better. 

Now need to change the front fogs with white H3s

Are these easy to change does anyone know ?


----------



## GEM

Seconds away...Round 3.

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## TT51

Am going to give my car a blast round Brands Hatch at a track day


----------



## Tim G

TT51 said:


> Am going to give my car a blast round Brands Hatch at a track day


I won't be [smiley=bigcry.gif] , but are you going to Prept? If you are, have fun


----------



## TT51

Tim G said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to give my car a blast round Brands Hatch at a track day
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be [smiley=bigcry.gif] , but are you going to Prept? If you are, have fun
Click to expand...

Yes Tim you not going this month maybe it'll stay dry this time 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Drove to Norwich ( 240 ) for a job interview for the rigs tomoz

steve


----------



## GEM

Seconds away...Round 4.

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## V6RUL

drove back from norwich with a job on the rigs week on sun so i think i might make lakes run poss


----------



## GEM

Seconds away...5th and Final Round. 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## shires83

Finally managed to get over 320 miles of town driving from a tank!


----------



## V6RUL

put a deposit on going lower and new rims and rubber

steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> put a deposit on going lower and new rims and rubber
> 
> steve


 Steve I hear your so low you can walk under a snakes body with a top hat on 
:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Ha ha, going higher with 225/40/19 so i can go lower with the springs. Ive always been as low as a snakes belly.


----------



## Big Rob

Spent £75 on a parking sensor for the 5 series. It goes tonight  Picking up TT tomorrow at 9.30 am


----------



## Payney15

Cleaned the car and fitted my LCR Splitter  Sorry no pics yet but one day soon..


----------



## les

Today I took off the old and fitted the new. My old rubber gaiter was showing the worse for wear and is split in a few places so eBay to the rescue.

Before, the old.









After, the new.


----------



## beeyondGTR

Today I fitted my center caps as some adjustments had to be made...... more bling in well you know where and I called in a person for some help this old body can not take much of laying under the car as it use to..........
So, I broke down and called for some help........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]

L8R...... 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

stevecollier said:


> Ha ha, going higher with 225/40/19 so i can go lower with the springs. Ive always been as low as a snakes belly.


used tire calculator:
Stock Tire - 225/45R17 Tire 1 - 225/40R19 Tire 2 - 245/35R19 Search Tire 3 - 255/30R19 
Section Width:	8.85in 225 mm 8.85 in 225 mm 9.64 in	245 mm 10.03 in	255 mm
Rim Diameter:	17 in	431.8 mm 19 in 482.6 mm 19 in	482.6 mm 19 in 482.6 mm
Rim Width Range:	7 - 8.5 in 7.5 - 9 in 8 - 9.5 in 8.5 - 10 in
Overall Diameter:24.97in 634.23mm 26.08 in	662.43 mm 25.75 in	654.05 mm 25.02 in	635.50 mm
Sidewall Height:3.98in 101.09 mm 3.54 in	89.916 mm 3.37 in	85.598 mm 3.01 in	76.454 mm
Radius:	12.48 in 316.99 mm 13.04 in	331.21 mm 12.87 in	326.89 mm	12.51 in	317.75 mm
Circumference:	78.44in 1992.3 mm 81.93 in 2081.0 mm 80.89 in	2054.6 mm	78.60 in	1996.4 mm
Revs per Mile:	832.9 797.5 807. 831.3
Actual Speed:60 mph100 km/h 57.4 mph	95.7 km/h 58.1 mph	96.9 km/h 59.8 mph	99.8 km/h
Speedometer Difference: 0 4.438% too slow Difference: 3.119% too slow Difference: 0.192% too slow
Diameter Difference: -	0 Difference: 4.26% Difference: 3.03% Difference: 0.2%

I think I would go with the 255/30/19............ I have spaced it out so it would be easier to read but it does not seem to work [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GEM

Gooooooooooood morning.

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Dave-TT

drove 100 miles to work and will be driving another 100 home


----------



## Payney15

Nearly went up the ar$e of a Land Rover Discovery coming round a blind bend in the country  Lucky the breaks were done recently and that I actually used them


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had yellow serviced and a brake fluid change at Elite


----------



## Hark

Booked car in to APS for another MOT tomorrow after failing my first at Audi.

:?


----------



## Ian_Mac

Spent best part of 5 hours cleaning the interior and under the bonnet. Included a Gliptone clean and treatment for the seats, shampoo the carpet, all black bits cleaned, dash done with Poor Boys, glass cleaned. Lifted the bonnet washed the underside, again Autoglym'd all the black bits. Much better even if I do say so myself! 

Then it absolutely pee'd it down! :x


----------



## rik-e

ordered some red leds for under footwells, carbon fibre wrap to apply to the wing mirrors and some other bits, red silicone hose in 4mm & 8mm to freshen up the engine bay some more is on its way, some red and black forge stickers for the engine bay, Chrome ABT badge on it's way for me to mod and apply somewhere, ordering some gloss black spray for my front grille to freshen that up abit, ordering a new gear gaiter to change that as its damaged, will be fixing my wobbly passenger window on Fri as that's annoying now and replacing a blue alarm led that's blown, modding the interior door grab handles with the carbon fibre wrap to freshen them up abit.

we'll have to see if that brings my love back for the TT.


----------



## krismc

beeyondGTR said:


> krismc said:
> 
> 
> 
> took out my fading lower grills and sprayed them over in gloss black, simple 10 mins looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> did you use a plastic primer first or just clean and spray the gloss black?
> 
> Thanks....
Click to expand...

i just cleaned at jet wash then just sprayed them with 2-3 light coats took all over 20 mins inc drying time lol,

did the same with my rear valance too, has a nice shine now especially at night/low light, i doubt anyone but an anal tt owner would notice thou to be honest


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## shires83

Was relieved to find that the reason the tt wasn't starting wasn't the alternator but a knackered battery.

£40 and we're back in business!!! :lol:


----------



## rosler6449

watched my engine management light come on for the second time this month and was pleased that the RAC came and put the light out for me.


----------



## beeyondGTR

finally got help as body gave out. Put in dogbone torqued all bolts to spec subframe as well. put in K-MAC kit painted arms while off just need to put back on. Took old chrome off door added new chrome and trimmed the mirror base I think it looks good not over done......


big day 09/02/09............


----------



## GEM

What a surprise...

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Naresh

GEM said:


> What a surprise...
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


I see the big V6 is still going strong John!


----------



## les

Well not today but last night I attended a S.A.W. course or accept another 3 points  To be fair it wasnt bad at all and they never tried to belittle you. What did surprise me was the number of young women ( under 30) on the course who outnumbered the men. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> Well not today but last night I attended a S.A.W. course or accept another 3 points  To be fair it wasnt bad at all and they never tried to belittle you. What did surprise me was the number of young women ( under 30) on the course who outnumbered the men. :roll:


Hi Les did you get the option to do this or do you have to ask ? I thought if you did a S.A.W you did not get the points. :?

DAZ


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not today but last night I attended a S.A.W. course or accept another 3 points  To be fair it wasnt bad at all and they never tried to belittle you. What did surprise me was the number of young women ( under 30) on the course who outnumbered the men. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les did you get the option to do this or do you have to ask ? I thought if you did a S.A.W you did not get the points. :?
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

 They gave me the option and you are right no points if you take up that option up. However your over the limit speed has to be within their criteria. I was caught doing 38 in a 30 limit.  .You have to pay for the 4 hour course which in my area is the same as the fine £60 so its a no option really as you really should accept it if offered. I have to admit apart from some dodgy stats and what they didn't tell you or left out etc it was quite good and I did learn a few things.


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not today but last night I attended a S.A.W. course or accept another 3 points  To be fair it wasnt bad at all and they never tried to belittle you. What did surprise me was the number of young women ( under 30) on the course who outnumbered the men. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les did you get the option to do this or do you have to ask ? I thought if you did a S.A.W you did not get the points. :?
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me the option and you are right no points if you take up that option up. However your over the limit speed has to be within their criteria. I was caught doing 38 in a 30 limit.  .You have to pay for the 4 hour course which in my area is the same as the fine £60 so its a no option really as you really should accept it if offered. I have to admit apart from some dodgy stats and what they didn't tell you or left out etc it was quite good and I did learn a few things.
Click to expand...

Hope i get the option then as just got done for 35 in a 30 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well today I was going start to clean old yellow for th Durham dubs show a week on Sunday but as it rained all day I cleaned and hooved the house [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

[/quote]Hope i get the option then as just got done for 35 in a 30  [/quote]

Hi Daz sorry to hear that however the way I understand it is that you should be offered the course. In my area they dod a morning, afternoon and evening course and you can choose the day and time to attened it. The price though varies around the country. Not far from in Lanc's charge £90 I was told while here in Greater Manchester its £60 :? Good luck mate and do accept the course if offered you wont regret it I can asure you.


----------



## krismc

iv had a nasty little dent in my passenger rear quarter since i brought the car, it marked the swage line that goes along the length of the car, which really highlighted it and ruined the line of the car, and a little further down, was quite bad in light, well got someone that was recomended to me to take the dent out today in my works car park, and the result is perfect!

well happy!

anyone in coventry needing a dent taken out gime a pm ill give you his number,


----------



## Big Rob

GEM said:


> What a surprise...
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Who drives it back then?


----------



## bobski

Big Rob said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise...
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Who drives it back then?
Click to expand...

 The TT fairys ... :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR

I picked up finally my bumpers add-on and fender......... worked on rear bumper, put K-MAC rear bars back on. finally put the control arms back on what a bite in the ass Made sure all bolts torqued correctly.


L8R....... 8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> John.


are you sure it is exactly 5 miles not 5.1 miles or 4.9 miles you could have been messing with us all this time....

I want a recount....................    

have a good one..... 8)


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> John.


SO how many miles do you do a week then?


----------



## les

jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> SO how many miles do you do a week then?
Click to expand...

5x2x5days= 50miles a week, it stays in the garage all weekend while he uses his 1.1 corsa :wink:


----------



## GEM

OK then...time I came clean.  
It's actually 5.5 miles to the station.
And I drive it home in the early evening but can't post when I get home. 
So the next day I post it doesn't qualify for...*Today* I... :?
Think I'll get my coat (nearly time to go home}.  
John.


----------



## rik-e

sprayed my front grille gloss black, applied 'quattro' decal just below the right strut cover on the bodywork, detailed my 'ABT' badge by applying red paint around the sides - undecided wether to put on front grille or engine bay :?


----------



## smithtt

today i got my wheel back after I kerbed it yesterday

So fresh and so clean.


----------



## Hark

Driving to Lincoln to buy new seats hopefully.


----------



## V6 SRS

Put on the decals for the Jura TTour.

















Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS

...made my 500th post on the forum.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Sean.


----------



## Ian_Mac

Dropped my wheels off for a re-furb. Got back to the garage, whipped the front calipers off and began painting them red. Did the back ones also but didnt bother removing them.

Car doesn't look very happy on alxe stands [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## matteeee

Sold my lovely TT  I kind of regret it already, but it was time. Time for something new, or something else.
Cant make my mind up though, 350Z or the new Scirocco? Something else? Mk2 TT? This is difficult, since I know that Im gonna miss the TT anyways....


----------



## SpenTT

Today I

Well the other actually i fitted 19" rims with Continental tyres! (one has a slow puncture  )

They are chrome 5 spoke ( yeh i know, Chrome!) But they look mint!  
They will need a Re-furb but eventually they will be 8)

Out to buy Silver caliper paint now! Bought blue but changed my mind now....... :wink:

Right! Whats next?

Spencerkoa


----------



## beeyondGTR

got my right side fender replaced, prepared mesh for F & R bumpers, made sure hoses had what they needed . Put an order together for some final misc. I need.  


L8R...... 8)


----------



## GEM

Good morning.

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

Today was Labor in US I actually got the old women to sit out and converse while I worked on the passenger door chrome. Took the old off cleaned the area and added the New. May add just two more things to each side very small just a lite touch.


I am the one on the porch....... Now you know why my old lady does not like to be around me much. a little like Elvis don't you think.....Oh! and who is that in the door way...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know NOT FUNNY.............


----------



## V6RUL

sat on the gas rig in the north sea typing this.

steve


----------



## TT Ade

I used to work out there, on Conoco platforms mainly.


----------



## 5UBY

well the other day...

de-badged, german number plate surround-ed and installed a forge split-r.
loving the extra attention!


----------



## GEM

Nothing new from me 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## V6RUL

TT Ade said:


> I used to work out there, on Conoco platforms mainly.


Im on the Viking B platform and the weather is beaut.

steve


----------



## rapid225

bought a 3 bar grill for £20 yay!


----------



## Matt B

matteeee said:


> Sold my lovely TT  I kind of regret it already, but it was time. Time for something new, or something else.
> Cant make my mind up though, 350Z or the new Scirocco? Something else? Mk2 TT? This is difficult, since I know that Im gonna miss the TT anyways....


Really, I am not a big fan of TTR's but this one was amazing. Hope you get something really nice to make up for it.

Good luck fella


----------



## TT_me

Discovered more "FAULTS",

Discovered a CD Changer in the rear arm-rest!

ordered some LED lights for indicators,side lights,rear lights,fog lights.

Collected my new wheel bearing.

took car for a couple of test-runs to check MAF!

been a busy day!


----------



## beeyondGTR

I bought NEW grill for front and rear as I took out what was sent and it was crapppppppp. So, I will get as much done as I can till the New mesh comes..... [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


I thought about holes... but this has a 68% air flow rate (approx)

oh well L8R......... 8)


----------



## matteeee

Matt B said:


> matteeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my lovely TT  I kind of regret it already, but it was time. Time for something new, or something else.
> Cant make my mind up though, 350Z or the new Scirocco? Something else? Mk2 TT? This is difficult, since I know that Im gonna miss the TT anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I am not a big fan of TTR's but this one was amazing. Hope you get something really nice to make up for it.
> 
> Good luck fella
Click to expand...

Thanks mate! Really appreciate this!!


----------



## TT Ade

stevecollier said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work out there, on Conoco platforms mainly.
> 
> 
> 
> Im on the Viking B platform and the weather is beaut.
> 
> steve
Click to expand...

Small world


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Took my tt for it mot wich i nearly forgot about, and it passed with no advisories issued for the 2nd year running     So as you can guess i am well happy with my little beauty


----------



## beeyondGTR

I worked on the front bumper getting it ready to be reenforced with another bumper. so far it is looking good.


need a few more cuts and hopefully the mesh will be here by friday.....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John


----------



## ImolaTT

matteeee said:


> Sold my lovely TT  I kind of regret it already, but it was time. Time for something new, or something else.
> Cant make my mind up though, 350Z or the new Scirocco? Something else? Mk2 TT? This is difficult, since I know that Im gonna miss the TT anyways....


just had to have 4 new tyres fitted more money


----------



## TT Ade

Washed and waxed the car, ordered some bits from Pogiparts and put the hood down and went for a long drive in the sunshine.

All days should be like this


----------



## rik-e

took delivery of a mahoosive carbon fibre modshack induction kit  and waiting for my red leds for under the footwells which still havent been delivered from hong kong


----------



## SpenTT

i have had two gorgeous days!

Wednesday i cleaned car, vacuumed, cleaned leather interior, detailed all hard to get to and fiddly bits on dash, treated the chrome rims, used my car polisher for first with stunning results!

Drilled my Airbox Wakbox style (sounds sweet) cleaned all the engine bay, fitted new battery cover.

Today i had lovely walk at Lyme park (what a day!) got home touched up the stone chips, washed, polished and buffed my girlfriends Fiat cinquecento (500) fixed its broken door, pushed out the dents (tin) cleaned everything inside and out (how can she let it get so dirty) Washed and waxed my mates car then had dinner.

But the best thing was early evening when it was starting to get dark, after a full day i relaxed by going for a quick 20 mile drive down some quick dual carriage ways with the odd roundabout to spice things up a bit.

Car gleaming in the floodlit streets with the growl of the induction, the rasp of the dump valve and the complimentary looks of passers by.

Loved it.

Spencer


----------



## beeyondGTR

I cut more bumper got it done and painted now while it dries I am going to get ready for the merging of the two. Did some misc in the engine compartment that were not done. it was a good day...........


----------



## GEM

It's been a hard week.*TGIF.* :wink:

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Will be getting my gear together for a weekends camping at the Durham Dubs show


----------



## beeyondGTR

got my mesh in got a little bit done:
View attachment 2

View attachment 3


View attachment 1


got started on the front had to make a little change..........


----------



## Getinmyson

...picked up my first ever TT.

                                     

And now I can't find the tiredness to go to bed, I keep looking down on it from the bedroom window. :wink:


----------



## ttjay

Finally fitted my Spacers, ordered them about 4 weeks ago and came back yesterday.25mm rear/15mm front


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am off to Durham Dubs have a look in the events section if you want to come along


----------



## nikos525

beeyondGTR said:


> got my mesh in got a little bit done:
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> got started on the front had to make a little change..........


beeyond why did you go for a silver look -for want of a better word- mesh? Just interested.
Nick


----------



## triplefan

Had my first coilpack give up [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Whacked a new one in (I'm all for whacking things in) as I have two spares, and she's back to normal

Just wondering when the next one will go now


----------



## ozwigan

watched wigan athletic beat west ham easily


----------



## taTTy

Little round trip taking in Bedford and Luton ... Blueflame non-res cat back fitted (lovely note at around 3.5k) and picked up new turbo hoses and TIP


----------



## forest

Used clay for the first time


----------



## Mondo

Fitted a black leather handbrake cover to hide the poxy plastic one, and a matching black leather gaiter to replace the filthy, perished rubber mutha. And worked out where an annoying rattle was coming from (a loose guide wheel in the ashtray) which I've superglued in (the wrong) place, and plugged in a stretchy ciggy-lighter powered mini-usb power supply for my Tomtom from the hidden extra socket Wak wired in for me awhile ago. So all up a very productive TT day! Pics tomorrow when I get 'round to it.


----------



## Vaseau

Today, after months of lusting after the images posted on this forum, I lost my mind, bought a silver TT, joined the forum and now have a perpetual grin on my face.

A heartfelt 'Thank you' to everyone on this forum for successfully leading me into temptation. Pictures soon.


----------



## beeyondGTR

nikos525 said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my mesh in got a little bit done:
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> got started on the front had to make a little change..........
> 
> 
> 
> beeyond why did you go for a silver look -for want of a better word- mesh? Just interested.
> Nick
Click to expand...

I was going to go dark and 1 piece I am going to do that front top (large diamond in Dark Ford Blue) but the mufflers are a beautiful chrome (BORLA) the doors looks great in chrome trim, chrome door handles and chrome around base of mirrors.

We will see after 5 months and dwindling funds I am tired I just want it to get on the road....... and my better half car has been in the shop for 30 days now so we have been driving my truck. I am sure it would have looked great in dark color 
they had a vinyl black nice stuff.......


----------



## beeyondGTR

I wanted to do nothing but kicked myself into getting almost the front bumper "mesh" done it is easy but takes time and energy
neither of which I have. but I am thankful I got off my sorry ass and got some of it done....... 
View attachment 1



have a good one......


----------



## ecko2702

I think I like that bumper have to see it fitted to make up my mind. Who makes it? What happened to your TT that your redoing it?


----------



## beeyondGTR

ecko2702 said:


> I think I like that bumper have to see it fitted to make up my mind. Who makes it? What happened to your TT that your redoing it?


I live in NC and it never really snows here but my son went to college in the mountains and it just happen to be a winter storm
new tyers/tires just slide and hit a full size pick-up truck damage: intercooler gone, front bumper gone the rad system gone front passenger headlight and fender gone plus some other gone....... So, I decided that I would not turn it in to my insurance as they would have totaled it and fix it back up with some improvements. I am retired so it is a little fun thing to do :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Now my son moved to Hong Kong his loss I am hoping to be done for now by the 28th of the month.
Something always comes up........... I also am looking forward to that on my car....... take care.....
by the way have a good vacation....... UK or bust.....


----------



## TTrich

This morning i got out of bed with a stinking cold. Unfortunately due to me being on an Oil Rig I don't really get to take a sick day. On a positive note I'm going to get my paperwork done early and then watch the grand Prix later on


----------



## SteviedTT

Today I fitted my big knob, splitr valve and K&N Apollo induction kit. V6 brakes arrived yesterday and have to be refurbed and then they too will be fitted, hopefully next weekend


----------



## nikos525

beeyondGTR said:


> nikos525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my mesh in got a little bit done:
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> got started on the front had to make a little change..........
> 
> 
> 
> beeyond why did you go for a silver look -for want of a better word- mesh? Just interested.
> Nick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to go dark and 1 piece I am going to do that front top (large diamond in Dark Ford Blue) but the mufflers are a beautiful chrome (BORLA) the doors looks great in chrome trim, chrome door handles and chrome around base of mirrors.
> 
> We will see after 5 months and dwindling funds I am tired I just want it to get on the road....... and my better half car has been in the shop for 30 days now so we have been driving my truck. I am sure it would have looked great in dark color
> they had a vinyl black nice stuff.......
Click to expand...

That was what I was thinking, the black vinyl stuff would have looked 8) I used some plastic abs style mesh on a grill that I made up & IMHO looks uber cool. Just throwing out some ideas as your front bumper looks good, a kinda Cayenne lower grill look going on. Still like it, get some photos up when fitted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lego man

did nothing.....


----------



## beeyondGTR

I finished the front grill and would not mind some thoughts on this:
View attachment 1


Do I add the old type 4 ring logo & maybe a APR TUNED/ Quattro / ABT badging What do you think.....???????
and No I am not changing out the silver grill/mesh to the Dark Ford Blue..... so Please none of those suggestions.


Thanks.....


----------



## GEM

Good morning 

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
:roll: 
John


----------



## Naresh

GEM said:


> Good morning
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John


I drove mine 3 miles to work via my son's nursery [smiley=baby.gif] . Anyone else have a shorter journey? :roll:

Make's a change from doing a round trip from Birmingham to London everyday!!


----------



## nikos525

beeyondGTR said:


> I finished the front grill and would not mind some thoughts on this:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Do I add the old type 4 ring logo & maybe a APR TUNED/ Quattro / ABT badging What do you think.....???????
> and No I am not changing out the silver grill/mesh to the Dark Ford Blue..... so Please none of those suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks.....


Would like to see it fitted but my opinion is that it could look much better- nothing personal - but looks like the mesh that boy racers typically fit to their front/rear bumpers.
Why not have a play around with the stuff I fitted to my front grill, think it would make your TT look more menacing :twisted: 
Here is an old post of how I knocked up my front grill & I'm sure you could find the same stuff in the US.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138703
Nick


----------



## beeyondGTR

nikos525 said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the front grill and would not mind some thoughts on this:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Do I add the old type 4 ring logo & maybe a APR TUNED/ Quattro / ABT badging What do you think.....???????
> and No I am not changing out the silver grill/mesh to the Dark Ford Blue..... so Please none of those suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see it fitted but my opinion is that it could look much better- nothing personal - but looks like the mesh that boy racers typically fit to their front/rear bumpers.
> Why not have a play around with the stuff I fitted to my front grill, think it would make your TT look more menacing :twisted:
> Here is an old post of how I knocked up my front grill & I'm sure you could find the same stuff in the US.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138703
> Nick
Click to expand...

They had the black vinyl grill in several styles but it was hard to part with chrome and moro blue if my son wants to change it when he comes home so be it. I am giving it to him. That is what he wanted as well.......... 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had to take my tent down in the rain after the Durham Dubs show  But I did win best Audi and best rims


----------



## V6RUL

found out im off the rigs tomoz for some good loving and best of all to drive my baby from Norwich to Awesome for a present for her......the car that is
steve


----------



## TTrich

Which rig you on mate? Currently up in block 211 way past Shetland on the North Cormorant.


----------



## Gram TT

Took my 3yr old daughter out for a spin at her request. She's def a TT fan!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

Gram TT said:


> Took my 3yr old daughter out for a spin at her request. She's def a TT fan!!


Take lots of pic's and movie of her they grow up oh so fast..... cherish every moment...... I can feel she owns you in the palm of your hand and rightfully so........... 

Go TT........ 8) 8) 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had to take my tent down in the rain after the Durham Dubs show  But I did win best Audi and best rims


Congrart's to you and many more I am sure................ :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## beeyondGTR

nikos525 said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the front grill and would not mind some thoughts on this:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Do I add the old type 4 ring logo & maybe a APR TUNED/ Quattro / ABT badging What do you think.....???????
> and No I am not changing out the silver grill/mesh to the Dark Ford Blue..... so Please none of those suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see it fitted but my opinion is that it could look much better- nothing personal - but looks like the mesh that boy racers typically fit to their front/rear bumpers.
> Why not have a play around with the stuff I fitted to my front grill, think it would make your TT look more menacing :twisted:
> Here is an old post of how I knocked up my front grill & I'm sure you could find the same stuff in the US.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138703
> Nick
Click to expand...

I am going with a smaller 4 audi ring as I think the original one is to large but again I do not know if anything else should be added.............??????? quattro bar on bottom right? getting close...... going to try rear bumper to get it on or at least prep-ed to get on...... Thanks for the input....


----------



## TT Ade

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had to take my tent down in the rain after the Durham Dubs show  But I did win best Audi and best rims


Congrats to you sir!


----------



## TT Ade

Gram TT said:


> Took my 3yr old daughter out for a spin at her request. She's def a TT fan!!


Love it, they are just the best aren't they!


----------



## shurcomb

Took receipt of some nice new hoses from SFS  


















Will need to wait a couple of weeks until I can fit them, but will hopefully carry on the nice red look of the engine bay so far 
need to get some hose clips and a bung for the standard DV pipe as I bought the relocation pipe versions.


----------



## SpenTT

Today i

Went to Awesome, booked my car in for the new ARB' s, busches and brakes to be fitted. Bought a Pipercross panel filter to finish off the Wakbox convertion. 

Removed lower front grills-cleaned, resprayed and clear coated. Will re-fit tomorrow 

Right! Whats next?????

Spen


----------



## KentishTT

I didn't use the car but....

Confirmed that my lowering kit is being fitted on wednesday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

and... I ordered a leather handbrake cover and a leather gear shift gaitor to go with my already fitted Forge BIG knob & leather armrest [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

finally came in almost got the rear bumper done that canadian bumper had a few surprises but just need a couple things done and it just might turn out out.... Right now it looks like one bitch-in back end........
View attachment 1


added the small 4 ring to front grill


hopefully get more done did other misc...... as well    

L8R....... 8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: :roll: 
John.


----------



## les

Fitted my new leather handbrake cover, well pleased with it, another eBay bargain.


----------



## raziel1963

Fitted LED sidelights(some plonker had fitted an incorrect type of bulb,stuck in holder,typical)also put on alloy short aerial(bling)then fitted shiny chrome number plate surrounds(nice)and attached new private reg (TTR), a good day


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## TTrich

Your milage must be amazingly low :lol:


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> :roll:
> John.


and i suppose you are half way throo your tenth cup of coffee and umpteenth apple danish as well !!!


----------



## GEM

TTrich said:


> Your milage must be amazingly low :lol:


21,000 in 2 and a half years.
John.


----------



## SaintScoTT

.. looked at suspension options


----------



## percolated

washed and waxed the car, cleaned the rims.

then took it out and it rained [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

also, bought a forge split-r online... :mrgreen:


----------



## Naresh

GEM said:


> TTrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your milage must be amazingly low :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 21,000 in 2 and a half years.
> John.
Click to expand...

That's almost average...........you must get very lost on the way home every day! :lol:


----------



## TT Ade

Naresh said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your milage must be amazingly low :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 21,000 in 2 and a half years.
> John.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's almost average...........you must get very lost on the way home every day! :lol:
Click to expand...

Nah, the station master does all those miles while John is working


----------



## GEM

Hold on!......you lot have got me thinking! :?

If I'm not doing the mileage then who is?  
Maybe someone's cloned my key and is driving it around all day while I'm at work, 
just so they can listen to that loooooooooooovely sound from the Wak boxed *V6*. 8)   :-* 
John


----------



## beeyondGTR

GEM said:


> Hold on!......you lot have got me thinking! :?
> 
> If I'm not doing the mileage then who is?
> Maybe someone's cloned my key and is driving it around all day while I'm at work,
> just so they can listen to that loooooooooooovely sound from the Wak boxed *V6*. 8)   :-*
> John


NAH just the smoke that comes out of your WackED box they inhale and then they hear those looooooovely sounds. Now that makes more sense. I drove 0 miles today. fitting front today at least trying.....


----------



## TTrich

You do speak a lot of pish don't you? :lol:

This afternoon I am finishing up some recap paperwork and counting down the days till i get to come home from work! 5 to go, home Monday afternoon hopefully.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got some mint second hand qS leather knee pads and an alloy drivers doot pull


----------



## nikos525

Took delivery of my Koni coilovers, Top marks to Awesome to getting them to me, fitting tomorrow just garage clearance to worry about now :?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## John cooke

you are the ground hog


----------



## GEM

John cooke said:


> you are the ground hog


And don't I know it [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
John.


----------



## Rhod_TT

started thinking about buying some new bits and bobs for the TT. I haven't even seen it in 6months but will be back in it's leather embrace within 3 weeks. 8)


----------



## conlechi

Rhod_TT said:


> started thinking about buying some new bits and bobs for the TT. I haven't even seen it in 6months but will be back in it's leather embrace within 3 weeks. 8)


just in time for the ADI Rhod 

let me know if you need a TTOC stand pass

Mark


----------



## cannuck

finally got a few paint scratches to sill and front valance touched up  
Now contemplating stainless steel exhaust and qs rear valance ....modding here we come [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

made one order to ECS tuning............... and will make just one more after that general crap....... 

always a little more.....


----------



## SpenTT

Today I

Fitted a stainless steel tax disc holder. ah the simplist of mods make all the difference  

Got rid of the crappy Audi Grimsby one on before (No offense to Grimsby but im not in Grimsby!)

Went to *Audi Crooks Stockport* today to find out how much it would be to replace the driver door lock sensor!

That will be £80 for the part! oh and plus VAT thats £110.00 Oh then theres the labour... That'll be £220 please  

Bless them... It must be hard to work for £110.00 per hour

God knows there must be a better way :twisted:

Its a tragedy that such brilliant cars are supported by dealerships like this


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Surprise, surprise. :roll: 
John.


----------



## John cooke

i bet you could do that drive blind folded now gem


----------



## V6RUL

managed to bag myself a new job, got to go to Sweeden in two weeks for training on customer specific products in the HRSG engineering field.


----------



## nikos525

stevecollier said:


> managed to bag myself a new job, got to go to Sweeden in two weeks for training on customer specific products in the HRSG engineering field.


Enjoy Sweeden:


----------



## TT Ade

Always good to hear of folks getting jobs, especially in this climate! Well done matey.


----------



## GEM

stevecollier said:


> managed to bag myself a new job, got to go to Sweeden in two weeks for training on customer specific products in the HRSG engineering field.


Nice one...[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
John.


----------



## les

Got my Autel Maxscan VAG405 as I don't have a lap top. :? Anyway run a few checks with it and no fault codes found  (I wasn't expecting any anyway) It's either all's well or its crap, :roll: I prefer the later. Another eBay purchase. :roll:


----------



## DDcrash

Booked it in for 4 wheel alignment (after fitting powerflex bushes) and managed to get a 32" CRT TV in the back!


----------



## rapid225

fitted my 25mm eibach springs, fitted a rear ABS sensor, and now the other ABS sensor has gone wrong.... Wierd..


----------



## beeyondGTR

DDcrash said:


> Booked it in for 4 wheel alignment (after fitting powerflex bushes) and managed to get a 32" CRT TV in the back!


no flat screen?????????


----------



## DDcrash

The screen IS flat  My youngest has just moved in to a student house (they have a bar set up in the basement )in Aberystwyth and is a bit short of cash (got the TV for £80) a fair bit cheaper than a LCD  I will take it there tomorrow. The drive back should be nice


----------



## malstt

Fitted my new alloy dipstick cover off oldguy. 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

malstt said:


> Fitted my new alloy dipstick cover off oldguy. 8)


PIC"S WHERE ARE THE PIC"S???????????????


----------



## oldguy

Mal's put them on my original post.....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Saturday:- fitted LCR splitter, leather handbrake and gear lever gaitors - washed and waxed ready for Beaulieu.

Sunday:- Had a great day at the TT meet in Beaulieu (see photos on the Events thread). Drove over 300 miles yesterday and didn't miss a beat. Found a garage on the way with V-Power 

Today:- Drove 16 miles to work.


----------



## TTrich

Checked in for my helicopter home from work. Should be home late afternoon!


----------



## GEM

TTrich said:


> Checked in for my helicopter home from work. Should be home late afternoon!


Well that tops my 5 mile drive home from the station at night.   Nice one  
John.


----------



## lazerjules

Booked up to have 4 wheel alignment done, after a weekend of some hefty suspension work:

Replaced both top mount + bearings
Replaced front wishbone front+rear bushes to powerflex
Replaced both lower ball joints
Replaced both track rod ends
Replaced both drop links

Doesn't sound like a lot when you list it, biggest problem was removing some of the old parts, the track rod end ball joint nuts were so siezed and rusty I had to cut them off in the end.

Then fixed my girlfriends car, mowed the lawn and fixed the garden fence.


----------



## V6RUL

got awesome to fit cruise for me


----------



## beeyondGTR

lazerjules said:


> Booked up to have 4 wheel alignment done, after a weekend of some hefty suspension work:
> 
> Replaced both top mount + bearings
> Replaced front wishbone front+rear bushes to powerflex
> Replaced both lower ball joints
> Replaced both track rod ends
> Replaced both drop links
> 
> Doesn't sound like a lot when you list it, biggest problem was removing some of the old parts, the track rod end ball joint nuts were so siezed and rusty I had to cut them off in the end.
> 
> Then fixed my girlfriends car, mowed the lawn and fixed the garden fence.


That makes me tired. I took the trash to the dump........


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Groundhog day once again.  :wink: 
John.


----------



## wul

fitted lcr splitter  myself,


----------



## SimonQS

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Groundhog day once again.  :wink:
> John.


John, you need to get out more! :wink:


----------



## GEM

SimonQS said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Groundhog day once again.  :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> John, you need to get out more! :wink:
Click to expand...

Simon, what makes you think that? :lol:

Going to the wheel refurbishers on Thursday.
Going to The TT Shop on Friday for service and MOT (on the *V6*, not me).
After all that excitement I might have to stay in bed all weekend and rest up.  
John.


----------



## T3RBO

Gave the car a good vacuuming and wiped every surface down ready for a good valet and liquid leather tomorrow

Also nearly bought a turbo badge for the rear... starting to like these for some strange reason


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

My last post of this week  
Gonna miss my drive to the station tomorrow and Friday :wink: 
John.


----------



## SimonQS

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> My last post of this week
> Gonna miss my drive to the station tomorrow and Friday :wink:
> John.


and were going to miss hearing about it... :wink:


----------



## les

Thought I would have nothing to report but thanks to SteveTT I helped him fix his bling engine bay trim fasteners as I have a pop riveter and had done my own some time ago. Steve if you loose your plastic front engine trim don't blame me :roll:


----------



## les

les said:


> Thought I would have nothing to report but thanks to Stevecollier I helped him fix his bling engine bay trim fasteners as I have a pop riveter and had done my own some time ago. Steve if you loose your plastic front engine trim don't blame me :roll:


----------



## GEM

SimonQS said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> My last post of this week
> Gonna miss my drive to the station tomorrow and Friday :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> and were going to miss hearing about it... :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
Well I'm off home now. It's been a long day and I'm tired. [smiley=sleeping.gif] :-* 
You all have a great weekend and I'll keep you up to date on Monday morning.
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Mine has been sitting in the warm dry garage having a rest after the 350 mile drive last Sunday.

Now waiting for my top lowering mounts/bearings and rear tie bars to arrive.

Not too impressed with Venom who are supplying my top mounts, I paid £10 for next day delivery and 3 days on I'm still waiting!

I called and asked where they are and the bloke hesitated for a bit and said my card was declined. The card I used is settled in full every month and has a £15k limit so that was BS! [smiley=argue.gif]

They also had my phone numbers so I asked why the hell did they not call to tell me - "I dunno" was the reply :roll:

Anyway, should all be here by Friday and hopefully fitted at the weekend.


----------



## beeyondGTR

Have three outstanding orders one shows up 09/24 with this one I should be able to finish up........
Today I did FMIC..... Honestly did not have a lot of fun with it........ Guess I am tired........


I f-ed up my rear but so be it... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Getinmyson

...loved my TT again. Been so bl00dy busy with work and family stuff I forgot that I owned one of the best pieces of vehicular architecture ever in existence.


----------



## beeyondGTR

put in struts and springs and lots of misc....... putting back together


----------



## ecko2702

beeyondGTR said:


> put in struts and springs and lots of misc....... putting back together


Seemed like you have spent quite a bit on that thing. Mind ordering a few extras and shipping them my way :lol: 
Today I removed the fuel cap and re painted it as it was starting to fade. Then adjusted the spillter some more can't seem to find the right setting about ready to trade it for a 007


----------



## VSPURS

Dropped my car back at JBS!


----------



## TT Ade

Today I fitted my OSIR carbon handbrake


----------



## rapid225

replace my sump and found my oil feed was almost fully clogged.... clean that out probably saved me an engine!


----------



## T3RBO

Fitted new led number plate bulbs that arrived this morning 

Just my luck that I quickly popped out last night to get some milk and got pulled over for my flickering old ones 

Weird experience though, as asked to get straight in the back of the police car and on way the male copper said how long have you owned the car. Once inside he asked me if I had been drinking to which I said no, then he banged on about the lights as he thought the flashing was the standard design for those bulbs, and was writing me a ticket to get it checked at a MOT centre!

I said jokingly I'm hardly some young boy racer then explained that leds flicker when about to go etc etc. He then asked me how long have I owned the car, so I said same answer that I gave you five minutes ago. Then he asked me again if I have been drinking! His female partner was busy on her radio (obviously checking stuff) but only when she said to him 'yes okay', he then *finally* asked my name and said that's all okay thanks and I won't bother with the ticket, and by the way nice car


----------



## Hark

I've had that as well mate. Same question several times.

Not sure if it's just trying to catch ppl who are lying out or stalling why they do checks. :?


----------



## Naresh

T3RBO said:


> Fitted new led number plate bulbs that arrived this morning
> 
> Just my luck that I quickly popped out last night to get some milk and got pulled over for my flickering old ones
> 
> Weird experience though, as asked to get straight in the back of the police car and on way the male copper said how long have you owned the car. Once inside he asked me if I had been drinking to which I said no, then he banged on about the lights as he thought the flashing was the standard design for those bulbs, and was writing me a ticket to get it checked at a MOT centre!
> 
> I said jokingly I'm hardly some young boy racer then explained that leds flicker when about to go etc etc. He then asked me how long have I owned the car, so I said same answer that I gave you five minutes ago. Then he asked me again if I have been drinking! His female partner was busy on her radio (obviously checking stuff) but only when she said to him 'yes okay', he then *finally* asked my name and said that's all okay thanks and I won't bother with the ticket, and by the way nice car


Must have been a RRREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLYYYYY long night for them to stop you for such a minor thing!!!! :evil:

Personally I would have logged onto the foum on my phone, done a search on flickering number plate LED's are asked him if he could read! :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...replaced the 3 8mm hoses under the bonnet with some plain black silicone ones and 11-16mm JCS clips. Two didn't really need replacing but the one attached to the inlet manifold was a bit perished so needed to be done. And may I just say, what a total @rse it was to get the other end of that hose off. Had to get the hacksaw out! Still, it's done.


----------



## Camyam

flew through the MOT,just advice about rear passenger tyre having a few low spots.Why do some tyres do that before wearing out properly ?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

It's good to be back on the old station run 

40k service, 2 new tyres and front brakes done Friday and passed MOT  
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday - I fitted my hard top on ready for the winter and adjusted it all as I fitted it and I am very happy as it no longer creaks & squeaks like it did last winter!

Today, I drove 25 miles to pick up mother in law took her home to look after my poorly mum who is recovering at our house after surgery last week. So, by the time I got to work I had drivem around 75 miles


----------



## GRE608Y

Yesterday I fitted my new QS bumper and grills and spent 2 hours fitting an LCR splitter but it was worth it, I'm well happy with the new look! Also fitted a FMBK!


----------



## SaintScoTT

reminded my mechanic to order me some Bilstein PSS coilovers.

I bet he's forgotten again.


----------



## KentishTT

SaintScoTT said:


> reminded my mechanic to order me some Bilstein PSS coilovers.
> 
> I bet he's forgotten again.


Why did this image pop into my head when I read your post


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Detailed my Car Until my hands were sore .... pics up soon ( stilll not finishd tho)

&

Orderd A New Exhaust  (Single 180 to Twin 225 At Last)


----------



## Mondo

...polished my silver aluminium gearknob to take a shedload of nicks out of the top of it. Bit of 3M 'wetordry', bit of water (seemed to be easier when wet) and a fair bit of elbow grease and it came up real nice. Only trouble is, it now shows up the rest of the gearknob! And no, I'm not sanding that down too - far too much like hard work...


----------



## les

As most of you will now know :roll: I booked my car in today for a Blueflame 3" DP with sports cat and stage 2 APR remap to be done tomorrow. Tomorrow can't come soon enough


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## VAMPHAMSTER

booked mine in to have the heated rear window and stooopid slidey drawer looked at!


----------



## TT Ade

got a pair of carbon grab handles for an absolute bargain on the bay of E!

Just need to fit them and my OSIR carbon wing mirror housings to go with my OSIR carbon handbrake sleeve. Booked in with Naresh for the fitting of glow handles and puddle lights, grab handles going on at the same time.


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a replacement handbrake button. £9.50 or so from my local stealer!  After my success polishing up my knob (fnarr fnarr) I was gonna polish this button too but I'm 95% sure the 'aluminium' is just plastic. Where's Oldguy when you need him!

Oh, and ordered a Forge brake vacuum hose (& 5 13-20 clips) from Forge themselves as by the time I picked up the hose and clips from separate eBay sellers there was only 4 quid in it. Plus, you never know, I might need a Forge account later... :wink:


----------



## J55TTC

today I didnt drive the TT for the fourth day in a row...


----------



## Mondo

J55TTC, I feel your pain. I've had two days off work and miss the 60 mile daily drive.

Oh, and again for today, I ordered some Alpine speakers for the rear, to replace those poxy barely audible Audi [email protected] ones, and have booked in with Road Radio in Crawley to have it done. Bloke sounds like he knows what he's doing and will fit new speaker cables and plug 'em straight into the back of me iDA-X100. If that's good enough I'll leave it there, but I can always replace the front ones too later - when the wallet's recovered.


----------



## Mark Davies

. . . drove around 400 miles to get a Blueflame catback fitted by the TT Shop in Bedford, pick up an inlet manifold and charge pipe from a forum member in Coventry and get an engine start button fitted in Birmingham (where another forum member also collected my old exhaust). Quite a feat of logistics but an excellent day's efforts.

The exhaust sounds fantastic and the starter button, though absolutely frivolous, is the best new toy I've had in ages!


----------



## cannuck

.....had a beautiful custom catback exhaust made & fitted at Pipewerx   ....thanks Ian [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also met up with a few northwesterners at the Millstone on the way home [smiley=gossip.gif] ....thanks for the welcome 

Rich


----------



## beeyondGTR

another weird day ....... but fixed the dipstick as it was a little to far towards the front and just would touch the small cover.
I also used some extra tubing and cut off a small thickness to use as a washer for the 42 draft bolts so there will be no marks on the metal nor any carbon fiber/fibre


have a good one.....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

 Again!!!  
John.


----------



## titbeak

Legitimately used the heated seats for the first time


----------



## Teighto

Going to try and find out what wrong with my car  camera/torch type thing to the ready !


----------



## djmorton038

Went Mad and spend £770.26 at Audi and VE on new V6 Bumper and grills and r32 arb. ahhhhhhhhhhh.... wait till the wife fnds out :twisted:


----------



## les

djmorton038 said:


> Went Mad and spend £770.26 at Audi and VE on new V6 Bumper and grills and r32 arb. ahhhhhhhhhhh.... wait till the wife fnds out :twisted:


 Cheaper than a divorce though :wink: although that could come next if you carry on :lol:


----------



## coachvtt

Purchased and installed the n75 race valve....skeptics stay tuned!!!


----------



## sixohsixone

Have let the Missis and sister out in the QS to meet friends . [smiley=bigcry.gif] Sweating a bit .
Its going to be a long night :roll: 
Obviously all of the advise on how to drive, where to park was to make me feel better.  
Beer please.


----------



## TT_Tesh

Bought an N75 Valve.

Thanks to Snake TT for it. I was the quickest!!!


----------



## SpenTT

Awesome fitted my Neuospeed Short Shifter the other day. 

Its very nice, I must remember to make sure its out of gear when starting he car.

Much quicker going through gears when driving at speed

Spen


----------



## beeyondGTR

slow go but got air intake finally done. did not want to cut fender well .........
View attachment 2

View attachment 1



did not take pic of finished product maybe friday.......


----------



## SaintScoTT

.. waited another day for my Bilstein PSS coilovers to arrive...


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## les

Tinted my front and rear lights using FlyEye tinting Film which complies with UK MOT regulations. See a demo here.


----------



## roddy

drove from Perth over Forth Road Bridge to Glasgow in the middle of the night,, hardly anything on the roads,,, ok it was all motorway,, but still,, sheer delight !!. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT

Drove to the garage close to work that I've used for years who are very good and thorough.

I just hope it comes back today with all the tracking and alignment done - they've been working on it for 4 hours and apparently will be for another 2 hours!

They charge about £65 an hour in labour so that's one bloody expensive 4 wheel alignment, I hope it's worth it!


----------



## roddy

KentishTT said:


> Drove to the garage close to work that I've used for years who are very good and thorough.
> 
> I just hope it comes back today with all the tracking and alignment done - they've been working on it for 4 hours and apparently will be for another 2 hours!
> 
> They charge about £65 an hour in labour so that's one bloody expensive 4 wheel alignment, I hope it's worth it!


GEEZZ MAN !!!! my local "performance tyre " place quoted £40 !!!! ( hope they know what they are doing !!! )


----------



## KentishTT

roddy said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove to the garage close to work that I've used for years who are very good and thorough.
> 
> I just hope it comes back today with all the tracking and alignment done - they've been working on it for 4 hours and apparently will be for another 2 hours!
> 
> They charge about £65 an hour in labour so that's one bloody expensive 4 wheel alignment, I hope it's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZZ MAN !!!! my local "performance tyre " place quoted £40 !!!! ( hope they know what they are doing !!! )
Click to expand...

I took mine into STS Tyres Pros and they said no problem, I sat there about 90 mins and they came back in and said they couldn't do it on a lowered car as they don't have the specs :?


----------



## les

KentishTT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove to the garage close to work that I've used for years who are very good and thorough.
> 
> I just hope it comes back today with all the tracking and alignment done - they've been working on it for 4 hours and apparently will be for another 2 hours!
> 
> They charge about £65 an hour in labour so that's one bloody expensive 4 wheel alignment, I hope it's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZZ MAN !!!! my local "performance tyre " place quoted £40 !!!! ( hope they know what they are doing !!! )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took mine into STS Tyres Pros and they said no problem, I sat there about 90 mins and they came back in and said they couldn't do it on a lowered car as they don't have the specs :?
Click to expand...

 Had my Blueflame 3" DP and sports cat fitted by Awesome on Tuesday they did the 4 wheel alignment following it. My car is lowered and they had no problem, took them about 40mins. :?


----------



## beeyondGTR

Today I did the same as yesterday and readjusted everything and cut my bumper twice with one more to go. I have realized by doing everything 4 or 5 times I just get an idea of how to do it; it still might not be right but oh well........ 
View attachment 2

View attachment 1



hopefully today I might get the bumper on........... 8)


----------



## TT Ade

Car now has carbon mirror pods, carbon grab handles, puddle and glow handle lights... camera batteries are on charge


----------



## Mondo

I was gonna go the CF handbrake route but lost my bottle with the cost, so ended up leathering it up (and the gaiter too) from the Bay of E (as someone here calls it) instead. £12 or £180? Hmmm... :wink: But saying that, I'll be scoring some CF knee pads when I visit the States early next month. ZMax Auto Sport have them for something approaching acceptable. In a sense...

Anyway, in keeping with the thread...

...fitted the replacement handbrake button I ordered from the Stealers for £9.50  , fitted the Forge brake vacuum hose (what a PITA getting the existing clips off) and put new JCL hi-grip clips all round instead of the originals, for both it and the original hose left on top. Phew.


----------



## TT Ade

Mondo said:


> ZMax Auto Sport have them for something approaching acceptable. In a sense...


Strictly Foreign in the states have them for a similar price too, I'll be looking to pick up a pair of these at some stage.


----------



## les

Got up and out of bed at 10am this morning


----------



## Camyam

Looked at my rear worn Red stuff pads and warped discs, might revisit ebc posts and try and make sense of whats best :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

Met up with a few of the guys at the midland breakfast club meet. Some very nice cars a bacon butty and the sun with his hat on what more could you ask for. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT

.. watched in horror as my previously half-full fuel gauge dropped to zero, had a visual/audio fuel level warning, then watched again as the fuel gauge went back to half full.

f*** me dead, its starting [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## KentishTT

I drove 16 miles to work this morning.

Having sorted all the suspension last week, she's now sitting nice and low, the tyres are more in contact with the road 

It did start raining and I thought the car felt more glued to the road.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

John.


----------



## Gone

Took 2 days leave to repair rust around the rear number plate lights, wash, polish, wax, liquid leather and sound-deaden the interior. But the forecast has gone from hazy sunshine to rain, rain, rain and more rain. ARSE! :x :x :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Started a new job in Switzerland then back to the uk.

steve


----------



## les

KentishTT said:


> I drove 16 miles to work this morning.
> 
> Having sorted all the suspension last week, she's now sitting nice and low, the tyres are more in contact with the road
> 
> It did start raining and I thought the car felt more glued to the road.


 Hmm, so you lowered you are from the road to the tyres and not from the tyres to the wheel arches then  That's a new one and a new way of lowering it I guess. :? I was thinking if you took all the air out your tyres they would be even more in contact with the road as well :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR

Today almost have front bumper done need two bolts for sides at bottom. I came out much better then expected.
View attachment 2

View attachment 1



put rear tires on water cover............ Maybe tuesday start it up.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

In the pouring rain!  
John.


----------



## TT Ade

Today I'm waiting for the postie with fingers crossed 

On a mission to tidy up the key fob, it's looking a little tired [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

Today I had to order 4 bolts & finished washers to get the front bumper done............
Got the hood on what a pain...I suggest you get someone to help you.....................
a little bling-a-ding-dong-done............
View attachment 1

View attachment 2



that is about it....... L8R....... 8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Raining again :evil: 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 34 miles to the hospital for a 10 minute appointmernt and then 34 miles back home, dropped my mum off at ours and then drove 16 miles to work where I will be until 8pm to make up the time I spent at the hospital this morning.

Car is driving nicely now and is great over bumps despite being quite low.

Les;
I see what you mean mate, I meant that it drives better after lowering and the tracking & 4 wheel alignment being done :lol:

I guess I should have said that! :wink:


----------



## les

KentishTT said:


> Les;
> I see what you mean mate, I meant that it drives better after lowering and the tracking & 4 wheel alignment being done :lol:
> 
> I guess I should have said that! :wink:


 That's OK mate I knew what you meant of course :wink: It's just the way you phrased it :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR

I got the car off of the jack stands got the bumper finished enough to get the fender wells ect. down to put the front wheels on.......... got my order and of course I messed it up so had to try and find something that was acceptable....
View attachment 2

View attachment 1



I forgot to put the belly pan on it was in the other outbuilding when I do the haldex I will put it on...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still a lot to do.......

L8R..... 8) 8)


----------



## TT Ade

rang Chris Knott and added my new mods onto my policy, as always no change in premium unless it is more bhp


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Lovely blue sky and sunshine 

John.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am setting of for ADI


----------



## VSPURS

... put my car on the dyno at Awesome and produced figures of:

430.97 Bhp

429.84 Lb/ft Torque


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


87 times you haev posted that... not bored yet?


----------



## GEM

jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> 87 times you haev posted that... not bored yet?
Click to expand...

*Only 87?...Well, well, how time flies.*  
John.


----------



## Hark

Coiloack went on the way home. Had one in the boot (so glad I did).

Having already replaced 2 a while back and moving the 'good' ones to cylinders 3+4 I soon found it was number2. 20min later back on my way.


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

still needs work
View attachment 1


wanted to see what it looks like with covers

finish some more here... rear end add metal rail under rear valance to stabilize....... added fluff to exterior

and started on the interior......

have to take to my shop to torque and fix manifold...... very happy though.... 

L8R....... 8)


----------



## ecko2702

Love your bonnet beyond! Why do you have a Canadian rear bumper?


----------



## beeyondGTR

ecko2702 said:


> Love your bonnet beyond! Why do you have a Canadian rear bumper?


I thought the extra outer bumper with the new lower add-on would give it a fat meaner look.

I still have some work yet on the back bumper not sure if I am going to add any emblem well one I know of

A chrome gecko badge...... I have APR TUNed, Quattro x 2, TT x 2, rings ect..... 

I was also looking at a "whale tail" which I think would look awesome...... 8)


----------



## ecko2702

If you have 2 Quattro badges or 2 TT badges do what I did and put them were the S-line badge goes. It looks cool and it's very subtle.


----------



## beeyondGTR

was looking to put this on my car
View attachment 1


----------



## J55TTC

Got my TT back :twisted:


----------



## TT Ade

ordered my BBS LM reps and OSIR carbon knee pads


----------



## DAZTTC

TT Ade said:


> ordered my BBS LM reps and OSIR carbon knee pads


Good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00

beeyondGTR said:


> was looking to put this on my car
> View attachment 1


do it!!

Where can you get those from?


----------



## Harv3y

Changed My Run On after pump,(Very easy thanx to john`s Guide) and did a few tests with some panel filters and wak box mod


----------



## Hark

beeyondGTR said:


> was looking to put this on my car
> View attachment 1


really?


----------



## Charlie

Please don't put that monstrosity on your car PLEASE 

Charlie


----------



## beeyondGTR

Drove car down to my shop to get running perfect......... going back tonight to finish stuff ......... So I realized it actually runs...OMG.....Thank YOU OMG.......
View attachment 1



still lot of stuff to do.....

L8R..... 8)


----------



## Super Josh

TT Ade said:


> ordered my BBS LM reps


What size LMs did you go for Ade?

Josh


----------



## V6RUL

Got my V6 liquid fitted today. First off the production line for the V6   
steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Serviced the DV on yellow


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## smithtt

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Every time I view this thread I see this same old post

What station? Today I might drive to this station and see what the fuss is about :lol:

At this point I will be able to work out how many miles you cover a day to and from work.
I do hope you have told your insurance about your mileage excess, because we can all work it out.
Anyone in the insurance game? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Only playing GEM fair play.


----------



## GEM

smithtt...[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] *It's not my fault every weekday is Groundhog Day* [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Morning...Little Berkhamsted to Station. :roll: 
Evening...Station to Little Berkhamsted. :roll:

Someone help me please! :wink: 
John.


----------



## TT Ade

How far is that then, John? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT Ade

received my wheel seal and shine ready for to apply to the new alloys which should, with a little luck, be here tomorrow!


----------



## SAJ77

Fitted R32 aluminium paddles 










Saj


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## smithtt

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.


Tomo i am writing this post for you. Deal?


----------



## Jimbob

Had a blast down to Chester from Manchester and put the sports mode to good use.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday - left poor clutchless TT on drive.

Today - left poor clutchless TT on drive and took my MGB, braking was interesting as it doesn't really have any at the moment


----------



## JNmercury00

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> John.


what a life!


----------



## Naresh

Drove it 1.6 miles to work. :?


----------



## GEM

Naresh said:


> Drove it 1.6 miles to work. :?


Naresh...you need to get out more :lol: 
John.


----------



## Naresh

GEM said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 1.6 miles to work. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Naresh...you need to get out more :lol:
> John.
Click to expand...

That's where my new job is. Beats doing a 200 mile round trip everyday to London. My son's nursery is on route so it's all good!


----------



## TT Ade

am sitting here waiting for the delivery of my new wheels...


----------



## Super Josh

TT Ade said:


> am sitting here waiting for the delivery of my new wheels...


We need to see pics later on Ade 

Josh


----------



## Mondo

...ordered the carbonoptic key fob cover and the steering wheel boss one from Pogiparts. EUR30 all up. We'll see what they look like...


----------



## Hallyfella

waited for Awesome to ring me about repairs to my V6


----------



## TT Ade

TT Ade said:


> am sitting here waiting for the delivery of my new wheels...


Still waiting , perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## TT Ade

am waiting for my new wheels to arrive... again.


----------



## Super Josh

TT Ade said:


> am waiting for my new wheels to arrive... again.


Ade I'm waiting for some wheels to arrive too, asume we've ordered from the same place :wink:

Josh


----------



## roddy

Super Josh said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> am sitting here waiting for the delivery of my new wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> We need to see pics later on Ade
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

 are you by any chance related to "Rogan ",,,,,,,


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

For the last time this week  
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am having a new windscreen fitted to the qS


----------



## Charlie

Just received my second flyeyeskit to do the rear lights - hopefully get to it before the end of the weekend

Charlie


----------



## malstt

Sitting waiting for my new fuel pump relay to arrive and hopefully sort my car out.


----------



## KentishTT

Having a new clutch master cylinder and drivers door lock assembly fitted by the guys from 4Rings 

It did not need a slave cylinder & clutch, yay!


----------



## TT Ade

KentishTT said:


> Having a new clutch master cylinder and drivers door lock assembly fitted by the guys from 4Rings
> 
> It did not need a slave cylinder & clutch, yay!


Nice to hear good news!


----------



## Naresh

Got these in the post and will be dropping off at painters tomorrow.......................


----------



## KentishTT

TT Ade said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a new clutch master cylinder and drivers door lock assembly fitted by the guys from 4Rings
> 
> It did not need a slave cylinder & clutch, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear good news!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ade - yes, very good news!

Hope the door lock is straight forward, they are looking a little puzzled


----------



## KentishTT

A new door lock assembly has not sorted out the drivers window not dropping.

It appears to be a recognition problem for the soft/hard top engagement.

Oh dear :?

I'm suspecting the windscreen surround micro switches.


----------



## V6RUL

Naresh said:


> Got these in the post and will be dropping off at painters tomorrow.......................


Dont let Les see them, he will want some whatever they are. Pray tell......Has the wizard come up with something else..


----------



## KentishTT

KentishTT said:


> A new door lock assembly has not sorted out the drivers window not dropping.
> 
> It appears to be a recognition problem for the soft/hard top engagement.
> 
> Oh dear :?
> 
> I'm suspecting the windscreen surround micro switches.


Looks like it's the control module 

Under the new forum rules I will have to be satisfied with saying "oh shoot"!


----------



## djmorton038

Took my New V6 bumper and car to the Spray shop for fitting and received my Euro plates. Bumper painted and Grills and mirror fitted for £350  work is great to....... .... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## rik-e

fitted my little forge brake vacuum hose


----------



## T3RBO

Naresh said:


> Got these in the post and will be dropping off at painters tomorrow.......................


Nice... I was slightly tempted when I saw them for sale

Only ever seen them on Waks car so don't forget the pics :wink:


----------



## ecko2702

Naresh said:


> Got these in the post and will be dropping off at painters tomorrow.......................


Beat me to it I wanted those. Today I ordered new fuel filter, ARB bushings, droplinks and my timing belt. I never have any money for modding just preventative maintenance


----------



## coachvtt

Purchased the Race N75 valve..awesome..feal too the turbo, holds boost longer and sucks up more fuel but oh well!
Refinished my head-light len's with the 3M head-light lens renew kit..looks awesome..I did not think it would work but damn!
washed and waxed the beast...awsome...only 96 here in South Florida..Paradise!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Am having a new windscreen fitted to the qS


And what a great job they made of it


----------



## Naresh

Sorry guys sounds like i upset a few people by beating you to them. To be honest i was messed about by a previous sale of these so glad to get a set!  Off to the painters tomorrow to get them done.


----------



## Jimbob

have been researching child seats for a baby, which will fit in the back. Settled on a britax duo, and will try and get one fitted tomorrow.


----------



## Naresh

I have the britax duo, its ok until your little one gets a little taller and their feet touch the back of the front seat but are too short to bend downwards. I've now moved the seat up front with the airbag switched off. My son has so far broken the ac heater switch cover with his shoes which I've replaced and given a stern lecture with some car "house" rules! Keeping some sweets in the centre compartment also keeps them behaved I find!


----------



## jay

Put my car up for sale in the market place!


----------



## shurcomb

Fitted one of my upper boost hoses, relocated the DV and fitted the dipstick handle made by oldguy.

Engine bay is coming a long nicely, but still one more hose to fit and a few other minor things to adjust.

Pics of my bay   


































Also the quality of the dipstick handle is excellent and was very easy to fit, big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for oldguys stuff!


----------



## Hark

Really like the inlet and charge pipe.


----------



## Naresh

Fitted my dipstick cover too, one tip I can add for the fitting is to file the plastic top around the metal strip flat so that the ring sits nice and flush........................


----------



## Charlie

Fitted the rear light flyeyeskit


































Charlie


----------



## shurcomb

Hark said:


> Really like the inlet and charge pipe.


Thanks, seeing as it is your old inlet :lol: :lol: 
should be able to see it in person on Wednesday at the coach and horses.



Naresh said:


> Fitted my dipstick cover too, one tip I can add for the fitting is to file the plastic top around the metal strip flat so that the ring sits nice and flush........................


Yep, I agree. The easy part is getting the top off, then spent a few mins with the stanley knife shaving the plastic around the metal stick part, so the washers sits flat and looks 8)


----------



## Neb

fitted some new 6K hid bulbs and replaced a ballast. Also fitted a leather e-brake boot I picked up off ebay.. turned out pretty good actually.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## GRE608Y

On Saturday I took the car into the body shop. Had my QS front bumper smoothed 8) Fitted an uprated silicone boost pipe, had my window surround, wing mirror tops and head light inserts all painted in Phantom black 8) 8)


----------



## welshgar

Bought my first TT......

well, saturday just gone really.

and i havent stopped smiling yet 

225 Avus and red. LOVING IT :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave yellow agood clean ready for bed time to start the mods on the qS


----------



## coachvtt

shurcomb said:


> Fitted one of my upper boost hoses, relocated the DV and fitted the dipstick handle made by oldguy.
> 
> Engine bay is coming a long nicely, but still one more hose to fit and a few other minor things to adjust.
> 
> Pics of my bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the quality of the dipstick handle is excellent and was very easy to fit, big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for oldguys stuff!


Hey! Upon relocation of the DV?..Did you purchase the kit or retro-fit this yourself/ I want to do the same, but I'm thinking I can to the same at a lower cost by buying the fitted hoses and plug?..What say you?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.


Do you never take a holiday?


----------



## TT Ade

received not only my new LMs but also my OSIR carbon knee pads


----------



## DAZTTC

TT Ade said:


> received not only my new LMs but also my OSIR carbon knee pads


pics :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got called it to work so got nothing done


----------



## cannuck

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Do you also drive it 5 miles back as well John? :wink:

Drove up to Awesome for cruise control to be fitted....and had a play with it on the way home down the M6 

Rich


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
jammyd...I think I need a holiday  :wink:

John.


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 16 miles to work yesterday & 16 miles back home later in the day. Received my new rear light from Rick - thanks mate!

Drove 16 miles to work today, in the rain - floored it a little around a quiet roundabout to test my new suspension set up, tracking and alignment changes and it was great - held the road nicely.

The hard top is on and I was nice and warm and it was lovely and quiet (except for that blueflame when I'm on the gas) 

Looking forward to the 16 miles home again 

Only getting 28mpg at the moment though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got my 10mm spacersand my special one of a kind mod from Forge


----------



## UKRPG

Sat watching the rain - desperate to give my TT its first polish [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## westcoTT

Replaced my thermostat, and I hope thats the only time I ever have to do that job!

A big thanks to all , who have done this rottern job before, and done a walk through guide.

If it wasn`t for you guys I would have said that its impossible to do.


----------



## SAJ77

Fitted my 'Naresh' seat belt holders  and ordered a pair of Falkens from Camskill after reading Tims thread 

Saj


----------



## malstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> Got my 10mm spacersand my special one of a kind mod from Forge


What is the one off mod ? You going to tell or is it top secret ?


----------



## basky

Fitted flyeye kit to my rear clusters and also did my side repeaters 8)


----------



## Hallyfella

Found out today my Warranty company will be paying for a new Mechatronic unit to sort my DSG problem. Yippee
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

John.


----------



## TT_tuner

got a speeding ticket going to work i was going 115mph in a 45mph speed zone 8) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GEM

TT_tuner said:


> got a speeding ticket going to work i was going *115mph in a 45mph *speed zone 8) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Tell us you're pulling our leg  
John.


----------



## VSPURS

GEM said:


> TT_tuner said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a speeding ticket going to work i was going *115mph in a 45mph *speed zone 8) [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us you're pulling our leg
> John.
Click to expand...

It wouldnt have been a speeding ticket if it was that fast!

It would have been the inside of a cell!


----------



## TT_tuner

no actually i did i got the ticket to prove it and he let me off easy with a fine of $386 and 3 points, and he told me that he could arrest me but i "had" a clean driving record but
i was so pissed because i overslept and i was rushing to work


----------



## SAJ77

TT_tuner said:


> no actually i did i got the ticket to prove it and he let me off easy with a fine of $386 and 3 points, and he told me that he could arrest me but i "had" a clean driving record but
> i was so pissed because i overslept and i was rushing to work


386 DOLLARS? Where are you from? :?


----------



## TT Ade

I fitted my OSIR carbon knee pads 

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154197&p=1574734#p1574734


----------



## SAJ77

Got my Falkens fitted for a token £10 

Saj


----------



## DAZTTC

TT Ade said:


> I fitted my OSIR carbon knee pads
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154197&p=1574734#p1574734


Looking very nice mate 8)

DAZ


----------



## TT Ade

DAZTTC said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted my OSIR carbon knee pads
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154197&p=1574734#p1574734
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very nice mate 8)
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Cheers, Daz.


----------



## TT_tuner

im from peidmont south carolina


----------



## beeyondGTR

I had to order a new manifold; wanted the one polished on sale in the market place but it was only $20.00 more for a new one
no ones fault but better it cracked in the corner while adjusting tuning then on the road. power coating may not have helped as I was told was told with a new one powder coating would be fine going with a darker blue more like the forge tubing as the other was to light............... will not be here till next week [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
View attachment 2

View attachment 1



everybody have a great day.......


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

For the last time this week  
John.


----------



## KentishTT

17.5 miles to work this morning.

I'm beginning to sound like John


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> For the last time this week
> John.


John you missed out the fact that this post was your 100th post on this topic


----------



## GEM

jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> For the last time this week
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> John you missed out the fact that this post was your 100th post on this topic
Click to expand...

 :roll: Only 100? :roll: ...Feels more like 1,000 :wink: 
John.


----------



## smithtt

today the car went into the bodyshop AGAIN but this time for my new carbon black wheels paintjob.


----------



## Naresh

Had my MOT done and the car passed with flying colours again! 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

I phone to see how much it would be to get radio code........£40.....seems alot to me!!!!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

TT_tuner said:


> im from peidmont south carolina


i live in NC piedmont area where is SC peidmont ???


----------



## TTCool

Today Judy and I went for a short blast and lunch out. Then I fitted two new gas filled boot struts. Before doing that I cut an old broom handle to an appropriate length to support the boot lid whilst fitting the struts 

Joe


----------



## DAZTTC

TTCool said:


> Today Judy and I went for a short blast and lunch out. Then I fitted two new gas filled boot struts. Before doing that I cut an old broom handle to an appropriate length to support the boot lid whilst fitting the struts
> 
> Joe


Did they make much difference Joe ?

DAZ


----------



## TTCool

DAZTTC said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Judy and I went for a short blast and lunch out. Then I fitted two new gas filled boot struts. Before doing that I cut an old broom handle to an appropriate length to support the boot lid whilst fitting the struts
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Did they make much difference Joe ?
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Yes, they did. What prompted me to change them was the fact that although they were not completely shot, they were a bit lazy. As well as that, when the boot lid was fully open and I bounced the rear suspension, the boot lid made a knocking sound. I regarded this as a small amount of undamped movement in the strut which allowed the boot to rise to the strut stop position and then free fall. It's a bit difficult to describe but I hope you understand.

The first thing I noticed after fitting the new struts was a hissing sound as the lid rose, and I remembered the same sound when the car was new. Also the boot lid rose easier and accelerated slightly just as it reached it's full lift. The same applied to when the boot lid was near to its closed position. I think because of that it is now not necessary to raise the lid so high before letting go to close it. I'm glad I changed the struts, it's given the closing of the boot lid a bit of a quality feel :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool

PS The knock is no longer there 

Joe


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

got my windscreen cracked by a van going the other way.....fuming to say the least :evil: :evil: :evil: I say van it was a stone from the van...not the van itself :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Yes, they did. What prompted me to change them was the fact that although they were not completely shot, they were a bit lazy. As well as that, when the boot lid was fully open and I bounced the rear suspension, the boot lid made a knocking sound. I regarded this as a small amount of undamped movement in the strut which allowed the boot to rise to the strut stop position and then free fall. It's a bit difficult to describe but I hope you understand.

The first thing I noticed after fitting the new struts was a hissing sound as the lid rose, and I remembered the same sound when the car was new. Also the boot lid rose easier and accelerated slightly just as it reached it's full lift. The same applied to when the boot lid was near to its closed position. I think because of that it is now not necessary to raise the lid so high before letting go to close it. I'm glad I changed the struts, it's given the closing of the boot lid a bit of a quality feel :roll:

Joe[/quote]

Thanks Joe think mine maybe on there way out. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## zakkiaz

I cleaned my baby inside and out....Had a few unexpected hours to kill  wiped the seats with baby wipes, bought a smelly...it choked every time i got in, had to but it back in packet!!!.....looked great in the sun afterwards  the only trouble is you notice all the chips and scratches :x

Wendy


----------



## UKRPG

Fitted a new drivers interior door grab handle - certainly challenging to remove the window switches/aluminium trim but got there with a bit of a wiggle - more challenging putting it back together until I worked out you need to remove the two window switches from their little housing to stand a chance of sliding the aluminium casting back on - Anyway done now without splitting the door trim or breaking anything and a lurverly new looking door - all good


----------



## Foz

put some petrol in


----------



## ecko2702

Tried fitting new front ARB bushings only to find out that the steelers gave me the wrong size [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Super Josh

Received my new wheels  LM reps in gunmetal with a polished lip, complete with Falken 542s










Just putting some wheel sealer on them and just need it to stop raining now.

Josh


----------



## Charlie

Good choice Josh - they will look awesome I look forward to seeing some pics when they are on ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77

Had a drive to Goathland on the North Yorkshire moors, great drive  , rubbish weather 

Saj


----------



## Super Josh

Charlie said:


> Good choice Josh - they will look awesome I look forward to seeing some pics when they are on ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Cheers Charlie

You may even get to see them in the flesh as I'm tempted to come to the meet on Tuesday 

Josh


----------



## TT K8

Took it to Castle Combe and had a ride in a Aston Martin DB7 for charity, and very it nice it was too!


----------



## Nilesong

I went to the stealers this morning to get a small problem of my indicators having a mind of their own fixed. 
I know there's a superb 'how to' on here by John H I think it was, but thought better of it and got a spotty little oik at the new West London Audi showroom to sort it for me. (Amazing building by the way - 7 floors, play area, cafe, shop, cuddly toys..."Just take a seat in the VIP area Erol and Cindy will be along to pleasure you shortly" kind of place.)
I've had three weeks of not being able to turn left or right, and nearly ended up in Glasgow the other day! :lol: 
I've heard it's quite a common problem, so I thought not a big job.... well, 3 hours later and "we're just bringing your car up for you Erol, we *do* hope Cindy was to your satisfaction," it was ready.

If you (or somebody you know) are suffering from indicators doing strange stuff at crucial moments, you're looking at £116.04 inc.

Thought you'd like to know.

Erol


----------



## Matt B

Nilesong said:


> I went to the stealers this morning to get a small problem of my indicators having a mind of their own fixed.
> I know there's a superb 'how to' on here by John H I think it was, but thought better of it and got a spotty little oik at the new West London Audi showroom to sort it for me. (Amazing building by the way - 7 floors, play area, cafe, shop, cuddly toys..."Just take a seat in the VIP area Erol and Cindy will be along to pleasure you shortly" kind of place.)
> I've had three weeks of not being able to turn left or right, and nearly ended up in Glasgow the other day! :lol:
> I've heard it's quite a common problem, so I thought not a big job.... well, 3 hours later and "we're just bringing your car up for you Erol, we *do* hope Cindy was to your satisfaction," it was ready.
> 
> If you (or somebody you know) are suffering from indicators doing strange stuff at crucial moments, you're looking at £116.04 inc.
> 
> Thought you'd like to know.
> 
> Erol


christ, its about 27 quid for the relay and took me about 15 mins tops to fit.


----------



## TT Ade

Matt B said:


> christ, its about 27 quid for the relay and took me about 15 mins tops to fit.


Mine was a fiver off a forum member, fitted in no time at all.


----------



## rapid225

fitted new lower arm rear bushes, made my own twin brake light mod from old clio clusters, opened up my alarm to find its fooked and sealed up my leaking turbo return pipe.

busy day


----------



## Nilesong

Matt B said:


> christ, its about 27 quid for the relay and took me about 15 mins tops to fit.


Yes, but Cindy didn't pleasure you while you were doing it. 

I was only letting people know how much the procedure cost at the dealers. That's all. It's a common fault. Electrics aren't my thing mate. Good on you for doing it yourself.


----------



## SAVTT240

Finally got this lot on the QS & finished after a few teething probs all sorted & great result, thanks a lot to forum member DaveB1970 he is a great guy & so helpfull & also the tt shop. Will post new thread & more pics tommorow....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got my delivery from GTT and Recaro


----------



## Nilesong

YELLOW_TT said:


> Got my delivery from GTT and Recaro


Come on Andy - what did you get????


----------



## Hark

Nilesong said:


> If you (or somebody you know) are suffering from indicators doing strange stuff at crucial moments, you're looking at £116.04 inc.
> 
> Erol


Fair enough if you didn't want to tackle it yourself, but 3 hours is a joke. When I fixed mine the part was aour £30 so they have charged £70 for removing the radio. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## les

Hark said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you (or somebody you know) are suffering from indicators doing strange stuff at crucial moments, you're looking at £116.04 inc.
> 
> Erol
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough if you didn't want to tackle it yourself, but 3 hours is a joke. When I fixed mine the part was aour £30 so they have charged £70 for removing the radio. [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Listen i'm not th best at elec's either and I wasn't sure of doing mine myself but I had a go and it took me about 20 mins to do.  Stealer's ??? you bet they are. 
:x


----------



## Super Josh

Fitted new rear discs and pads.

The rear pads where squeeling and when I had an inspection the discs had a 2-3mm lip. So time for a new set 

Josh


----------



## T3RBO

Drove it 5 miles... to McDonalds and back :lol:


----------



## sirmattylad

Ordered a forge big knob and short shifter off Charlie. Cant wait to get em and get em in. 8)


----------



## smithtt

showed off my new wheel colour at work.


----------



## Naresh

smithtt said:


> showed off my new wheel colour at work.


Pics, we need pics. :roll:


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday, I fitted my replacement rear light (thanks rik-e) and I tried to reset my windows by disconnecting the battery and then doing a window reset which didn't work :?

Today, I found that my system reboot has given me a bit more ooomph  
More than with a TBR! 

Drove 17.5 miles to work with A BIG grin


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Will be ringing Recaro as my side mounts are faulty


----------



## Charlie

Gutted Andy - what is wrong with them?

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Charlie said:


> Gutted Andy - what is wrong with them?
> 
> Charlie


The RECARO stickers on them are all marked


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Got my new key cutted and coded


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

1 down 4 to go  
John.


----------



## les

basky said:


> Postby smithtt on Yesterday, 23:53
> Today I tinted my front windows. Very cosy inside now. feel very enclosed. I also ( with my girlfriend) trimmed my grab handles in faux leather. Really nice result. Better than paying £70 from the stealers. We got the finish perfect too. It all slots in the grooves of the trim neatly.
> 
> Hi I'd be really interested in doing this, the grab handles that is ! Did you have to remove the door cards etc ? Have you any pic's please ? and were did you get the faux leather. 8)


Check out my how to I posted a while ago on how I did this. Well worth doing BTW.


----------



## Naresh

Finally replaced all the courtesy lights to xenon white LED, and modified the unit with resistors to make sure the maplight LED's don't flicker!


----------



## Hark

Paid a very helpful chap for KW Variant 2s.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## TTrich

Recieved my Osir carbon Zero key cover. But due to the stealers being tards they forgot to order my second key. Missus get's the old battered one and i get the new one. I think that's fair  Looks mint btw, will post some pics once it's installed.


----------



## Medic999

am driving a Ford Focus as my partner has stolen my TT for the day


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

Charlie said:


> Gutted Andy - what is wrong with them?
> 
> Charlie


HAY HAY...saw you in the Audi Driver at weekend...well not you...the car....''its not a car, its a passion''....like it mate like it


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

Sorry about last post not being rlated....today I got back to me TT after a 3 day break and noticed me crack on me cracked windscreen had got just a little bit longer.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had my Forge rear tie bars delived and orded my 3in DP and blueflame exhaust just need to find time to get over to Awesome and get them fitted


----------



## TT Ade

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had my Forge rear tie bars delived and orded my 3in DP and blueflame exhaust just need to find time to get over to Awesome and get them fitted


Going to uprate your map, Andy? I think this is one for the future for me.


----------



## TT Ade

Today I ordered my discs and pads, get them on and then the new wheels and that's my lot with this modding game!

At least until next week....


----------



## UKRPG

Took my car in for them to find out whats happening with my suspension as its knocking - Then I'm hoping its going to be cheap so I can spend my money on yummy mods with Charlie :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

That makes a change :roll: 
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am waiting for the guys to come and pick up my faulty Recaro side mounts


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

me crack just got bigger :twisted: :evil:


----------



## sirmattylad

Fitted my Forge black big knob and Forge short shifter. Happy driving y'all! 8)


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 17.5 miles to work.

Nice and briskly with my new found power


----------



## T3RBO

Took the afternoon off work, chased my spacers and made on start on my new project/mod for the car


----------



## Charlie

aha Robb have you finally got round to it? 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> aha Robb have you finally got round to it?
> 
> Charlie


Yes at long last... filler drying as we speak :lol:


----------



## paddymph

went to Awesome, bought my V6 valance and polished my exhaust tips. best £30 ive ever spent!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## flyboi65

Bought some Fabsil and did my roof. Uber smelly now!


----------



## T3RBO

Received my carbon fibre key fob coating from pogiparts


----------



## Charlie

How much was it Robb? I saw your name as last poster and rushed over thinking you may have received your spacers 

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT

Today I.....

Drove into the City, met up with a nice forum member and sold him my new TT armrest and bought a double cup holder from him - then drove 18 miles to work.

Cup holder going in later


----------



## Reeiss

Today I, or yesterday I drove 4 hours with my TT for the fist time! Oh God! It's too good to bee true!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

My last station drive of the week  
John.


----------



## Guest

read 30 pages of this thread to get up to date [smiley=book2.gif]

in an office where only 2 spotlights of 6 are working you can imagine how much my eyes are melting right now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## J55TTC

will be getting my TT back


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> How much was it Robb? I saw your name as last poster and rushed over thinking you may have received your spacers
> 
> Charlie


Was 8 euros plus postage so approx £14. Will post up once it's fitted  :wink:

Today I... Will chase the spacers again


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

T3RBO said:


> Took the afternoon off work, chased my spacers and made on start on my new project/mod for the car


what is it.....what is it????????????


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

booked for my bloody cracked windscreen to be changed tommoro....£65 bloody quid....not even my fault...bloody lorries........could have put that towards me spacers......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dave-TT

J55TTC said:


> will be getting my TT back


By any chance have you had your car in with AMD Techinc? Could have sworn i saw it in there a few weeks ago?!

Dave


----------



## T3RBO

Rang to chase my spacers... no reply as usual so yet another message left

Later I will be cleaning out my throttle body and might even get around to doing my keyfob


----------



## London

saw a Merlin TT for sale (£7,600) on Autotrader with a custard coloured interior (de-badged & de-spoilered).

Is it the only one in the country?

Ldn


----------



## Charlie

Do the keyfob first Robb ;-) you can take pics of that but not of the throttlebody clean ;-)

Charlie


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

got me screen replaced....errrrr £65 :evil:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## T3RBO

Rang to chase GB spacers again...

Not one single phone call or e mail has been returned :x


----------



## V6RUL

Flew to Holland for another weeks work.
steve


----------



## UKRPG

Got my Apex springs from Charlie 

Just need to find a day.......................


----------



## KentishTT

Washed the car yesterday in the dark, looks OK though this morning 

Drove into the city for an appointment 1st thing then into the office.
The car was flying again today 

Though, I think my TB needs cleaning.
A job for another weekend.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

refitted my now black (resprayed) (was alloy)(well it still is alloy but just black now instead of alloy colour) Richbrook tax disc holder.....


----------



## SAJ77

FINALLY fully de badged the rear by removing the rings (after getting feedback from the forum )

Saj


----------



## Smeds

Ordered new number plates and told everyone at work I've ordered lowering springs and a shortshifter.


----------



## Hallyfella

SAJ77 said:


> FINALLY fully de badged the rear by removing the rings (after getting feedback from the forum )
> 
> Saj


Lets see some pics Saj ! i was looking into this myself , . :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

the stig said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY fully de badged the rear by removing the rings (after getting feedback from the forum )
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see some pics Saj ! i was looking into this myself , . :wink:
Click to expand...

No photos of it but there is a photoshop of my car with them removed on this thread!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=155254

I'm happy with it but have some 'ghosting' which hopefully will go after a few polishes. (Edit - fully removed using MERS polish!  )

Saj


----------



## RichTT.

went to dvla to get my private reg off, ready to sell the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

T3RBO said:


> Rang to chase GB spacers again...
> 
> Not one single phone call or e mail has been returned :x


Houston: We have contact! Hopefully delivered by Wednesday 

Also received my Forge arm rest today.... mega quick delivery from itune [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Not rubbing salt in but I got my spacers today which will go with my lovely Apex springs which came earlier today - yeah!!

Isn't it lovely when it all comes at once


----------



## markypoo

Took my hardtop in to be sprayed 8)


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

SAJ77 said:


> FINALLY fully de badged the rear by removing the rings (after getting feedback from the forum )
> 
> Saj


did mine the other month and never looked back :lol: just stuck me rings on my carbon engine cover and it looks the dogs :twisted:


----------



## Charlie

Mark - what colour are you getting it done?

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> Mark - what colour are you getting it done?
> 
> Charlie


Well you know what I was going through with it all and different opinions in the end took the boring option and its being done green pearl same as the car, just didnt want to get it horribly wrong, might change my mind when I get bored with it :wink: 
Mark


----------



## scott_159

spent all day detailing the car ready for winter


----------



## Jamo8

Joined The TTOC at last!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

In the pouring rain! :evil: 
John.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

got my nicely polished baby dirty in the bloody rain on the way to work... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT

I left my TT parked under the cover of the roofed pergola next to my garage at home and took Mrs K's car to work 

The day before, I fitted my new double cup holder from where I had removed my armrest.


----------



## wallstreet

KentishTT said:


> I left my TT parked under the cover of the roofed pergola next to my garage at home and took Mrs K's car to work
> 
> The day before, I fitted my new double cup holder from where I had removed my armrest.


Isnt an arm rest more useful.... how do the cupholders work, any pictures of how they sit... plus isnt it illegal to drink (non alco) and drive....in the UK?


----------



## Super Josh

KentishTT said:


> The day before, I fitted my new double cup holder from where I had removed my armrest.


That's interesting. I've just gone the other way and removed my double cup holder and fitted an armrest. Will be converting my cup holder to a single one and fitting that tonight.

What made you remove the armrest?

Josh


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

KentishTT said:


> I left my TT parked under the cover of the roofed pergola next to my garage at home and took Mrs K's car to work
> 
> The day before, I fitted my new double cup holder from where I had removed my armrest.


me bought double cup holder in blue about 3 months ago from the stealer at £83 and used it twice so far 

do not be temped to used the screws supplied...its steady enough without them and if you ever remove it...2 nice visible screw holes :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Willbe fitting my double brake double fog and double reverse light clusters cheers Wak


----------



## UKRPG

I got a big shiney knob


----------



## T3RBO

Received the double brake light mod clips from bob, thanks again

Received the carbon fibre I needed for my little project

and just fitted my arm rest that I got yesterday


----------



## wallstreet

Got my Audi offical 4 ring key chain.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Willbe fitting my double brake double fog and double reverse light clusters cheers Wak


Didnt get round to doing this today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SAJ77

Downloaded some new music to my Phatbox and ordered a OEM VW V6 badge for the rear of my TT (maybe :?)

Saj


----------



## beeyondGTR

I put my new manifold on almost have everything taken care of tomorrow should be done do not want to miss anything
right now I am tired of redoing things. Hope to show it in Charlotte, NC at Lowes Motor Speedway Ricky Hendricts Motorsports is putting on a Charity Event......... Looking forward to that.....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

In the sunshine  
John.


----------



## malstt

Will hopefully be getting my scuffed wheel repaired.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

Just fleeced the stealers for a full service including spark plugs long life for £153 english pounds......they knocked off £46 for an air filter as Ive got a Green panel fitted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

had porridge for breakfast


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ordered a bonnet bra


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

YELLOW_TT said:


> Ordered a bonnet bra


no no no....not a bonnet bra!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Have you got a link to that Andy? I have been considering one as let's face it it will be black and I haven't quite got the black/red ratio where i'd like it :lol:

I have added the range of Bilsten B14 and B16 coilover kits to the website today, what a laborious task that was ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77

Went for a drive along the 'Helmsley TT' road  but it began to rain and ruined my fun 

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a bonnet bra
> 
> 
> 
> no no no....not a bonnet bra!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry but yes just for long runs to keep the stone chips down I willbe the first to admit they dont look good


----------



## beeyondGTR

got the throttle body in everything hooked up and no go.......   

check the plugs as I thought it was the problem I was right injector burn   

called auto parts they delivered in 15 minutes with new plugs changed them out and what a nice purrrrrrr

go back tonight to double check torques, belly pan and ect............. alignment tomorrow..........


----------



## TTitan

just enjoyed the commute on the A1 in my fast TT.

thinking about doing a serious winter clean

TTitan


----------



## SpenTT

I debadged the rear TT, Quattro and Four rings boot badge too.

Easy job, hot water and plenty of elbow grease.

Now, can i get away with removing the spoiler?


----------



## beeyondGTR

Went back to shop and finished all torques , belly pan and misc......... it s today so I hope I can get it in to the alignment shop

still a lot to do ............... 

L8R....... 8)

Drove the beast home.....


----------



## Payney15

Drove my Girlfriends Corsa to work and pressed a button to clear the rear and she asked why I was driving with the Hazrads on!! The reason being, rear screen misted over and my TT rear screen button was in a similar place :? Man I miss my TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Been in bed all day [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Drove to college and emptied the tank


----------



## T3RBO

Today I finally received my spacers from the group buy









Also finished off a little project I was working on...

Been trying for several months to source an excellent condition pair of plastic sill covers for the car but had no joy. Charlie from TT Spares very kindly sent me a passengers side one to work on, and after a bit of messing about I now have a complete perfect pair with carbon inserts


















Drivers side was badly damaged with deep scratches and a few nicks on the edging but passengers side was a bit better.

Method

Stripped them right down to the bare plastic and gave them a good clean
Few layers of plastic filler applied, sanded off etc
Sealed with clear plastic primer then sanded
Applied few coats of filling primer and sanded
Top coats of matt black applied, sanded etc

Inserts

Holes and bumps were filled/smoothed in above process then taped up before painting
Waterproof membrane applied
Carbon sheet applied and heated to fix

New foam tape and plastic lugs bought for fixing back into the car

Job done


----------



## Charlie

Nice work Robb they look fantastic - glad I could help out ;-)

So the spacer saga is finally over - delighted to hear it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

> Been trying for several months to source an excellent condition pair of plastic sill covers


got a pair in me garage mate....BMW took um off when they did my warrenty spray job....they were gonna bin um so I had um :twisted:


----------



## Jimbob

I picked up a 10m roll of carbon fibre from a guy off ebay who only lived 10 mins away. Im now about to offer it toanyone here to buy off me in any size you want, pro rata down in cost. Works out about 5 quid a meter, half normal cost, should anyone want any.


----------



## percolated

installed x-carlink + bluetooth, routed the microphone through the driver side windscreen air vent. Not the best quality microphone, actually the whole bluetooth thing works only moderately well compared to factory installations. Having said that, the sound quality from the BOSE + OEM speakers is astonishingly good now.

Worth every penny 8)


----------



## markypoo

Am going in for a service and new dash pod (FOC)  I wonder if they'll be able to find anything else wrong with it and try and fleece me :lol:


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

was relieved to see my baby after leaving it at work over night.... :-* :-*


----------



## Smeds

Received my snow foam and Karcher Lance. Gonna be a fun weekend!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Received my £20 centre caps (x4) this morning 

Cheers Scott!

Yesterday - cleaned my MAF, throttle body and air intake temp sensor 

Not used the car for past couple of days though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am going to fit A volts gauge under the bonnet


----------



## TT Ade

fitted my new wheels, off to Awesome soon for new discs and pads


----------



## Super Josh

TT Ade said:


> fitted my new wheels, off to Awesome soon for new discs and pads


Come Ade, We want pics, we want pics 

Josh


----------



## Hallyfella

TT Ade said:


> fitted my new wheels, off to Awesome soon for new discs and pads


I was there today , Your wheels look 8) and the discs and pads [smiley=dude.gif] 
Took a pic of your wheels in the rain just in case you havent had time . Let me know and ill post it . :wink:


----------



## Aaronbayor

Finally got round to having my 180 exhaust swapped for a 225 double exit and the V6 Valance fitted, looks the business and seems to be pulling a bit quicker probably just me tho  very pleased!!


----------



## TT Ade

the stig said:



> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted my new wheels, off to Awesome soon for new discs and pads
> 
> 
> 
> I was there today , Your wheels look 8) and the discs and pads [smiley=dude.gif]
> Took a pic of your wheels in the rain just in case you havent had time . Let me know and ill post it . :wink:
Click to expand...

Really! You shoulda said hello, Perhaps you never had your hat on  Sure you can post the pic if you like  I don't have any yet and the chance of a dry day for a wash polish and photos doesn't look like happening any time soon.


----------



## markypoo

Had my dash pod fitted FOC yay although had to pick them up on not recoding my spare key


----------



## Hallyfella

Pic of TTAde new wheels . sorry for the quality it was raining and my visor was misted up ! :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Ade your wheels look the business mate - nice one Stig ;-)

Charlie


----------



## TTCool

Swept the garage floor, removed all the leaves blown in from the garden, tidied my work bench, all in preparation for servicing my TT and checking my suspension settings.

Joe


----------



## TT Ade

Cheers, Stig .


----------



## KentishTT

Today I...

Fitted my very smart set of replacement RS4 centre caps.

I now have a good spare set for light refurb.


----------



## J55TTC

sorted the dead TT out


----------



## wallstreet

Woke up...realising I bought the V6...woohoo!! counting the seconds until next weekend to pick her up... and drive it with a


----------



## Super Josh

Fitted my R32 Rear ARB 

Turn in is nicely improved. Just need time to fit the front one now. Although having to drop the subframe I'm expecting it to take a little longer.

Josh


----------



## SAJ77

Gave the car a wash and polish with Mers 

....then went for a 60 mile blast on the twisties on the North Yorks moors using paddleshift all the way! 8) , what fun! 

Must have averaged 15mpg :lol:

Saj


----------



## TTCool

...fitted a new set of spark plugs (NGK Iridium BKR6EIX - stock number 6418) This is my second set on this stock number and I've stayed with them because they perform perfect for me (custom remapped 225 APX). I've had the car out and it's as crisp as a fresh packet of Walkers original salted 

I also checked my suspension settings. They are still spot on. When I consider the amount of punishment my car gets on the moors and country lanes, it says a lot for the build quality of the original iconic TT :wink: I can't tell you my suspension settings as it will only confuse. Suffice to say the handing is as I like it to be.

I still have to change the engine oil and filter, air filter and pollen filter. I'll need rear brake discs and pads soon.

I've had a good day; hope you have too.

Joe


----------



## les

TTCool said:


> ...fitted a new set of spark plugs (NGK Iridium BKR6EIX - stock number 6418) This is my second set on this stock number and I've stayed with them because they perform perfect for me (custom remapped 225 APX). I've had the car out and it's as crisp as a fresh packet of Walkers original salted
> 
> I also checked my suspension settings. They are still spot on. When I consider the amount of punishment my car gets on the moors and country lanes, it says a lot for the build quality of the original iconic TT :wink: I can't tell you my suspension settings as it will only confuse. Suffice to say the handing is as I like it to be.
> 
> I still have to change the engine oil and filter, air filter and pollen filter. I'll need rear brake discs and pads soon.
> 
> I've had a good day; hope you have too.
> 
> Joe


Very nice to Joe. Isn't it great when everything goes so smoothly and long may it continue.


----------



## TTCool

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...fitted a new set of spark plugs (NGK Iridium BKR6EIX - stock number 6418) This is my second set on this stock number and I've stayed with them because they perform perfect for me (custom remapped 225 APX). I've had the car out and it's as crisp as a fresh packet of Walkers original salted
> 
> I also checked my suspension settings. They are still spot on. When I consider the amount of punishment my car gets on the moors and country lanes, it says a lot for the build quality of the original iconic TT :wink: I can't tell you my suspension settings as it will only confuse. Suffice to say the handing is as I like it to be.
> 
> I still have to change the engine oil and filter, air filter and pollen filter. I'll need rear brake discs and pads soon.
> 
> I've had a good day; hope you have too.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice to Joe. Isn't it great when everything goes so smoothly and long may it continue.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the sentiment, Les.

Best regards

Joe


----------



## UKRPG

Fitted my Parrot 3100 into the TT - Nice Sunday afternoon challenge as space is a premium so glove box, centre panels and all under the steering wheel out to get enough space to do properly. All great but then no ignition + in the core loom :? :x

Ended up splicing into the yellow of the bus which seemed to be the only switched ignition however served a purpose and all done - yeah!!

Celebrated by putting on my big fat knob (thanks Charlie) and some super bright white LED's in my number plate lights

All ready now for springs, spacers and brake pads Thursday which will be it or this week


----------



## Hark

UKRPG said:


> Fitted my Parrot 3100 into the TT - Nice Sunday afternoon challenge as space is a premium so glove box, centre panels and all under the steering wheel out to get enough space to do properly. All great but then no ignition + in the core loom :? :x
> 
> Ended up splicing into the yellow of the bus which seemed to be the only switched ignition however served a purpose and all done - yeah!!
> 
> Celebrated by putting on my big fat knob (thanks Charlie) and some super bright white LED's in my number plate lights
> 
> All ready now for springs, spacers and brake pads Thursday which will be it or this week


Couldn't you have taken a switched live from the busbar mate?


----------



## TT Ade

got my Phatnoise box, just waiting for delivery now and then I'll have plenty of tunes and no CDs to bother with!


----------



## percolated

felt sorry for my car in the 37 degree sun. hang in here little fella, you'll have a double garage soon


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Was a lot colder...felt like winter's on its way  
John.


----------



## Munchkinfairy

Snapped the electric mirror switch off............. parking is going to have to be very slow until fixed, especially next to kerbs. Grrrrrr. :evil:


----------



## Hallyfella

Drove 182 miles with my new smooth as silk Mechatronic unit in charge  This is how a car should feel :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

the stig said:


> Drove 182 miles with my new smooth as silk Mechatronic unit in charge  This is how a car should feel :wink:


Great news mate!! Enjoy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got my replacement side mounts from Recaro


----------



## TT Ade

the stig said:


> Drove 182 miles with my new smooth as silk Mechatronic unit in charge  This is how a car should feel :wink:


Glad it was all sorted for you matey! Enjoy.


----------



## bigsyd

paid of the mortgage  ....15yrs ahead of schedule , think i will have a drink tonight


----------



## Hark

bigsyd said:


> paid of the mortgage  ....15yrs ahead of schedule , think i will have a drink tonight


git

lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bigsyd said:


> paid of the mortgage  ....15yrs ahead of schedule , think i will have a drink tonight


It is a good feeling isnt it mate  have a few drinks


----------



## Charlie

So your monthly payments can go on the QS now ;-) good job

Charlie


----------



## London

bigsyd pays his mortgage off (out of a £45M win?) and I buy a set of mats for the car from Naresh's group buy (£47). I'm doing something wrong here...

Ldn


----------



## Hark

London said:


> bigsyd pays his mortgage off (out of a £45M win?) and I buy a set of mats for the car from Naresh's group buy (£47). I'm doing something wrong here...
> 
> Ldn


Think yourself lucky your buying those and not a new clutch. I'd rather the mats. :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR

took the car out for a short ride............ have to wait till thursday for alignment......... runs very cold liked I hoped.

sits a little to low for me but that is ok....


----------



## Charlie

Just finished fitting the Liquid TT I picked up on here on Friday, customised it yesterday with some carbon fibre film to cover the silver background and swapped the vent ring for one of my custom military spec ones and Bob's your uncle ;-) will try and get some pics later but I think we all know what they look like ;-)

Plugged it in and it turns on so that's a bonus, will go out later and have a play ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh

Charlie said:


> Just finished fitting the Liquid TT I picked up on here on Friday, customised it yesterday with some carbon fibre film to cover the silver background and swapped the vent ring for one of my custom military spec ones and Bob's your uncle ;-) will try and get some pics later but I think we all know what they look like ;-)
> 
> Plugged it in and it turns on so that's a bonus, will go out later and have a play ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Nice one Charlie  But what are you waiting for. WE NEED PICS 

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am sat in Awesome


----------



## kite

Can't fit my new door pulls cause its pizzing down.
Off to buy shoes, look out Northampton.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Am sat in Awesome


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Nuts


----------



## Charlie

We already know ;-)

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Charlie said:


> We already know ;-)
> 
> Charlie


I know I was sat with Les at th time just could nt see to type for the [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> I know I was sat with Les at th time just could nt see to type for the [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

you still there? I would come over and say hello, but Today I had a run in with a large brick viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156336


----------



## T3RBO

jammyd said:


> Today I had a run in with a large brick viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156336


OMG that is one serious stone chip! Glad your okay and hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## jammyd

T3RBO said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a run in with a large brick viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156336
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that is one serious stone chip! Glad your okay and hope you get it sorted mate
Click to expand...

Yeah I am ok, my underwear is in the wash though :roll:


----------



## TTCool

...changed the air filter and the pollen filter, washed the car and detailed it (not to concours standard you understand). Also did a VCDS (VAG-COM) scan and no faults found, which was nice. I'll probably change the engine oil and filter later this afternoon.

Joe


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Had the temp sensor changed and central locking fixed 

Just waiting on warranty people to pay garage so i can have my money refunded haha :?


----------



## GEM

Sent off the paperwork and cheque for putting my registration on retention.

First step to selling my baby. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Couple of things to take care of on the car and that will be it ready to go.  
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Drove to Brentwood, opened my boot and looked at my new springs and spacers - 2 days to go until the car goes in


----------



## tomo87

i have been painting parts today in preparation for putting on the new smoothed bumper and grill










i have also sprayed the rest of the engine trim too.


----------



## T3RBO

GEM said:


> Sent off the paperwork and cheque for putting my registration on retention.
> 
> First step to selling my baby. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Couple of things to take care of on the car and that will be it ready to go.
> John.


No, no, no... how will you get to the station???



tomo87 said:


> i have been painting parts today in preparation for putting on the new smoothed bumper and grill
> 
> i have also sprayed the rest of the engine trim too.


Looks good, did you do the covers with heat resistant paint?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think you know where I am and what I am doing :?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

:roll:  :roll: 
John.


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you know where I am and what I am doing :?


you back at Awsome? My window should be fixed later, so I might pop over and say hello!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you know where I am and what I am doing :?
> 
> 
> 
> you back at Awsome? My window should be fixed later, so I might pop over and say hello!
Click to expand...

Hope you can mate it will be good to see some one


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you know where I am and what I am doing :?
> 
> 
> 
> you back at Awsome? My window should be fixed later, so I might pop over and say hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you can mate it will be good to see some one
Click to expand...

might save you from spending money!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> might save you from spending money!


To late mate still  [smiley=bigcry.gif] waiting for the exhaust that was oing to be here at 10 am


----------



## T3RBO

Colour matched my new armrest and the tunnel cover to the rest of the interior, then took off my QS valance to paint the exhaust tips black. Still needs another coat, but it's dark and raining now


----------



## malstt

I'm about to head off for the northeast meet, mmmmm what to have to eat ?


----------



## wallstreet

61hrs left.................tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## TTitan

I washed the TT in the dark. Used the 2 torch tchnique (vice the 2 bucket technique). Cant wait to see the results in the morning .......

TTitan


----------



## wallstreet

TTitan said:


> I washed the TT in the dark. Used the 2 torch tchnique (vice the 2 bucket technique). Cant wait to see the results in the morning .......
> 
> TTitan


I park underground where the bunkers are..as if swiss cheese land will have war anytime ever or soon!! It has lights but still not good as outside... I wax using the same...thinking of getting some powerful lighting to carry near the car...

59:42:33 Time is ticking down nicely for me woohoo TTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## UKRPG

Finally the day has come when my car has gone into my mechanic - woo hoo!!!!

New springs/ spacers and brake pads tonight so already planning my very bendy/roundabout strewn route home  

Good times!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Taking it easy after the last 2 days


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Surprise, surprise.  
John.


----------



## wallstreet

48:54:40 time remaining TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## percolated

scraped my front passenger wheel on a kerb... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

also drove her round the place and had some little kid gawking at the car, head out of his window like a pup.


----------



## UKRPG

YELLOW_TT said:


> Taking it easy after the last 2 days


Absolutely - were not looking at speed in any way - just super yummy grip


----------



## J55TTC

Had scrambled eggs opn granary for "elevenses"


----------



## J55TTC

...had to make the 1000th post on this thread :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

1001 then

42:54:02 countdown TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## T3RBO

In between the rain I just about managed to get the final coat on my exhaust tips

Gone for a satin finish to contrast the QS valance


----------



## SAJ77

....ordered some Collinite 476s and Carlack 68 to give the car some protection over the winter!

Oh and bought Forza 3 

Saj


----------



## TTitan

Upon delivery, I discovered I had accidently ordered a cassette tape on Amazon, vice a a CD (no wonder it was so cheap)...... doh!

so I tested the AUDI OEM cassette on the commute to work...... and wait for it, after 5 years of car ownership, this VIRGIN piece of kit worked. And all the hissing in back ground was kind of cool.

.... by the way, after washing the car in the dark last night, i discovered I did a better job than I do in the daylight.

DAMN, I lead an exciting life. I think I 'll create a web site and start a blog.....

TTitan


----------



## Smeds

Used my new snow foam. 








though this was actually last weekend, but I've not been home since.


----------



## UKRPG

Picked up my car - dropped 40mm and spaced out 15 and 20mm - looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g

bad news -its raining hard so no chance of a decent drive (


----------



## wallstreet

40:50:00 tick tock to TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt


----------



## wallstreet

SAJ77 said:


> ....ordered some Collinite 476s and Carlack 68 to give the car some protection over the winter!
> 
> Oh and bought Forza 3
> 
> Saj


Awesome!!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

In the pouring rain :roll: 
But the last station run of the week  
John.


----------



## GEM

Smeds said:


> Used my new snow foam.


*Nice one*  
*I remember my first snow foam moment  
John.*


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 17.5 miles to work.

With the heavy wind and rain you realise how planted the TT is when everyone else was driving quite slowly, I was able to plod along at 80.


----------



## TTrich

Arrived at work on my oil rig after a rather hairy flight from Aberdeen to Shetland. Little plane landed sideways at Skatsta airport. Back home again on the 30th, so the countdown has begun...


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

TTrich said:


> Arrived at work on my oil rig after a rather hairy flight from Aberdeen to Shetland. Little plane landed sideways at Skatsta airport. Back home again on the 30th, so the countdown has begun...


I personally wouldnt be working if I owned an Oil rig mate :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Will be ordering a new injection manifold gasket


----------



## wallstreet

36:59:57 TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Slowly the time winds down to the day!!! She will arrive!!! & make me a new man


----------



## TTrich

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> TTrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived at work on my oil rig after a rather hairy flight from Aberdeen to Shetland. Little plane landed sideways at Skatsta airport. Back home again on the 30th, so the countdown has begun...
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldnt be working if I owned an Oil rig mate :lol: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Well, you still have to show face and shake hands with the lads every now and again! :lol:


----------



## Munchkinfairy

Helped to save the planet by saving water, as there is just not enough of it, and washed the car in the rain....  , however I won't be now happy having to drive my clean car through all the floodwaters, grrrrrr.


----------



## bigsyd

just orderd

Audi TT Arm rest Armrest Black leather & Alloy
AUDI TT tax disk holder alloy disc BLACK TT COUPE W
AUDI TT SMOKED SIDE REPEATER INDICATORS
AUDI TT Xenon White Number Plate LED
AUDI TT XENON S LUX LED H6W 433C BAX9 BULBS AUDI TT GOLF COUGAR 
AUDI TT BLACK BEE STING Antenna AUDI A2 A3 A4 A6 A8 TT COUPE


----------



## Aaronbayor

Got reversed into in the Garage Car park!!  ...lookily he hit my wheel at snail pace and it caused no damage at all  ...phew!!

Friday the 13th isn't over yet, but the car is on the drive in one peice!


----------



## wallstreet

14hrs left TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted some of my GTT bling and sorted my seat belt mounts for fitting


----------



## Charlie

Did you manage not to bugger them up Andy? I take it from the big smiley that you did ;-)

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

In 3.5hrs I pick up my TT....


----------



## wallstreet

wallstreet said:


> In 3.5hrs I pick up my TT....


Bollocks... local government have goofed and the licence plate is not ready boohoo..no TT until early next week!! Swiss Cheese!!! :evil:


----------



## SaintScoTT

waxed


----------



## les

Refitted my leather handbrake cover, much better fit now.


----------



## longshanks

Drove to waks. And that's all so far.

Wak on the other hand is busy fitting awe boost gauge, liquid TT and spacers


----------



## TTrich

Missus went to view a house while I'm out here at work. Loved it, putting in a note of interest on monday and a firm offer as soon as the guy buying my place puts in his offer as well. Exciting times.

This could be my new garage for the car


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTrich said:


> Missus went to view a house while I'm out here at work. Loved it, putting in a note of interest on monday and a firm offer as soon as the guy buying my place puts in his offer as well. Exciting times.
> 
> This could be my new garage for the car


Very nice. First step would be to get rid of the W/D and install a bar w/tap and telly.

cheers.


----------



## TTrich

Oh, plans are already buzzing round my head and i haven't even bought the place! :lol:


----------



## Dave-TT

Couldn't stop my Fabia vRS wheel spinning in 1st, 2nd and 3rd.......... by that time the other car had gone hahahaha :lol:


----------



## NAFE_P

Fitted a V6 rear valance, looking a lot better from behind


----------



## Matt B

Went to see Lee and in about 30 mins he whipped out my rear adjusters. Finally i am happy with my stance.
pics to follow tomorrow


----------



## DAVECOV

Had Liquid TT fitted 

Fault code has come up though  17861

Sounds expensive to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Teighto

Started Putting the Engine back together !!! Head done, cam belt done - cant wait till tomorrow hopefully the car will be working !!!


----------



## TTitan

I used a crap weather day to play with photobucket & finally post a pic of a few mods I did this summer:
- dual red tail lights
- ABT spoiler
- new reg plate (i like less alpha-numerics)

TTitan


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

noticed condensation in both my £14 clear side repeaters..... :evil:


----------



## les

I'm just off walking in the Lkaes with some friends, stay over and a few beers back sometime tomorrow. Tis a hard life up Norf


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

'm gonna fit me double brake light mod...courtesy of Bob....thanks bob....


----------



## SaintScoTT

won a show and shine


----------



## TTrich

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

well done m8 8)


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

'm a winner....they said it couldn't be done...they said it'll never fit.....they said there is far too much stuff in there....for two long years I have battled the ever increasing flow of junk and stuff from the house.....and now, with one last final visit to the tip today my TT is now sleeps in its rightful place......MY garage.......to all you disbelievers in my family....I fart in your general direction.....


----------



## Rhod_TT

fitted a cheapy leather handbrake cover from ebay and it doesn't look too bad at all. I'm happy especially since audi never made a leather handbrake handle in feather grey. Colour matches surprisingly well.


----------



## ttpanos

SaintScoTT said:


>


nice man. :!:


----------



## TT Boycie

Tesiboo said:


> Had Liquid TT fitted
> 
> Fault code has come up though  17861
> 
> Sounds expensive to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


17861 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 1 open/short to B+
Not too sure what that means though


----------



## YELLOW_TT

At work all day [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

I finished the washer fluid cap added something Washed & waxed tires & rims.... need to do exhaust & head & rear lights.....

finished 42 draft hardware. Measured around the tail pipes to get chrome made to clean up mesh......
View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



still a few things to do....... but I am feeling better about it...... 

L8R........ 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT

thanks guys, pretty chuffed about winning that


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Seconds away...Round 1 

Sure I posted this earlier??? but seems to have disappeared. :? 
John.


----------



## Hallyfella

Tested my ABS Brakes on the M1 this morning due to some KNOB JOCKEY who thought it would be ok to enter the motorway from junction 15 and dive straight in front of me (in the outside lane) without indicating. [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] Oh boy was i praying for the traffic to come to a complete stop [smiley=argue.gif] 
Oh and yes my brakes worked just fine [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shires83

Ordered the V6 rear valance for my '01 225 R.


----------



## wallstreet

picking up my TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt fom Zurich.... then 3hrs drive home       V6      

No 5 miles from the train to the train Jon!.... I go to the train station then I get to the car...

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT time!!!!


----------



## FlaunTT

SaintScoTT said:


> won a show and shine


Well next year you will have a challenge as i will be letting my car participate.I will be allocating a voting panel of 4 people to join me in the voting so my car can participate.Well done scotty your TT was presented first class and davids detailing really made it stand out over the other TT's on the day.I only joking about my TT being judged,i think im going to bring my other audi's down to the next day of the volkswagen anyway.Hope you dont sleep with your trophy!!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Seconds away...Round 2.  
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday - I left the TT at home (all nice and clean from a Sunday wash) and took Mrs K's car to work.

Today - I left the TT at home (all nice and clean from a Sunday wash) and took Mrs K's car to work.

Spotted AU51 TTC (black coupe) - anyone here?
Needs lowering & some spacers :wink:


----------



## welshgar

fitted my QS rear lower valance, to replace my colour coded std item....loving it.


----------



## Guest

... received the 1st payment from the third party to repair my dented tt  eagerly await the next ones.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

welshgar said:


> fitted my QS rear lower valance, to replace my colour coded std item....loving it.


you'll love it even more when it comes to cleaning... :lol:


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

drove to work for the first since doing Bob's double brake llight mod....cheers Bob...   ohhh and just discover the view more smilies tab.... [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got round to fitting my new side mounts on the passenger seat also got my power gasket from Awesome and fitted led reverse lights


----------



## Rhod_TT

Got the usual excellent service from APS. TT needed 88000mile service but will be back there next week for a new clutch, new VVT gasket, and replacement front bushes (the rear ones on the front wishbones from the defcon set - original TT release bushes - have split as expected).


----------



## TT Ade

YELLOW_TT said:


> Got round to fitting my new side mounts on the passenger seat also got my power gasket from Awesome and fitted led reverse lights


Any pics of the lights?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am going to bed been on nights


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Seconds away...Round 3  
John.


----------



## Smeds

Cleaned half my brothers car and one of his wheels to show him how good the snow foam and Virosol is.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Going to see Phil at Elite to get a couple of little jobs done on the qS


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Seconds away...Round 4  
John.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

drove to work with my 21p Sainsbury's pot noodle.....suprising tasty.... [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Hark

Drove the mighty Saxo to work again, while the TT has new clutch and some other little bits.


----------



## percolated

Got Vagcom cable and ran all the available tests... no errors found.

loving it


----------



## beeyondGTR

finally got those cut mesh around muffler covered up.


L8R........... 8)


----------



## TT Ade

Got my new dust caps from the bay of E. Really not happy with the valves on the rims at the moment, think I'll be getting them out and buying some flush fitting valves instead.


----------



## DAZTTC

beeyondGTR said:


> finally got those cut mesh around muffler covered up.
> 
> 
> L8R........... 8)


Mate you could of just had the Muffler adjusted to fit the bumper and not cut it to bits. :?

DAZ


----------



## SAJ77

Got my 3rd non repairable puncture in 11 months!! :evil: Replaced a £150 Michelin with a £50 'Wanli' tyre :lol:

...and my Xenons have decided to play up again too! :x

Saj


----------



## Hark

SAJ77 said:


> Got my 3rd non repairable puncture in 11 months!! :evil: Replaced a £150 Michelin with a £50 'Wanli' tyre :lol:
> 
> ...and my Xenons have decided to play up again too! :x
> 
> Saj


Why was it unrepairable?


----------



## SAJ77

Hark said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 3rd non repairable puncture in 11 months!! :evil: Replaced a £150 Michelin with a £50 'Wanli' tyre :lol:
> 
> ...and my Xenons have decided to play up again too! :x
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Why was it unrepairable?
Click to expand...

The inside of the tyre wall had completed shredded in the short distance I drove to the garage!! It was on the rear so didnt notice it was low on pressure straight away - I saw the inside of the tyre when he took it off, full of rubber shards and the cords were all exposed all the way around!!  caused by running it 'flat' (low pressure)


----------



## wallstreet

....driving to England...looking forward to a nice drive!!!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

 Seconds away...5th and Final Round  
John.


----------



## Harv3y

Got my new M.O.T Certificate for another year 

And now im going 2 wash it, take a few HD pics and get them up 

Harvey


----------



## T3RBO

Took off my fuel flap, lubricated it and the rubber then cleaned out the water catch area so it's now 100% grease and dirt free. Also finally fitted the rest of my knee bar black bolts (had only done one side)


----------



## UKRPG

Got a little windfall so planning on some more changes - yeah!


----------



## Hallyfella

Got my cheque through today from my Warranty company to pay for my Mechatronic unit .  
Thank god for Surf And Protect. £ 200 excess well worth it.
Big thanks to Gem . Cheers John [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## les

Fitted my new Graham aka Oldguys engine ring


----------



## Hark

About to go pick up the car, haven't had it since Wednesday. New clutch fitted.

Then driving 100yards down the road to get my BBS CH fitted/tyres swapped over and Rs6s taken off.


----------



## Matt B

Hark said:


> About to go pick up the car, haven't had it since Wednesday. New clutch fitted.
> 
> Then driving 100yards down the road to get my BBS CH fitted/tyres swapped over and Rs6s taken off.


What clutch did you go for in the end??


----------



## Smeds

Cleaned my walking boots with Viro-Sol.


----------



## was

changed my front brake pads :

old pads were down to the last few mm :









release the pad training clip :









lift the clip up :









pull the pads out :









compress the pistons :









check condition of seals :









quick clean up, installed new Mintex pads with some Plastilube, refit retaining clip, job done [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 









drilled a few more holes in the discs too :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

drilled a few more holes in the discs too :lol: 







[/quote

I need to unclog mine too just gos to show there not rely needed.But they look nice. 8)

DAZ


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> drilled a few more holes in the discs too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I need to unclog mine too just gos to show there not rely needed.But they look nice. 8)
> 
> DAZ


 Some would say worse than not needed in fact detrimental to brake efficiency :?


----------



## was

les said:


> Some would say worse than not needed in fact detrimental to brake efficiency :?


with drilled discs I would agree with you, but 'cast in' holes is a different ball game :wink:


----------



## les

was said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say worse than not needed in fact detrimental to brake efficiency :?
> 
> 
> 
> with drilled discs I would agree with you, but 'cast in' holes is a different ball game :wink:
Click to expand...

 No need to agree or in fact disagree ... I said "some would say" I never said I would say as I don't know or have an opinion either way :wink: To add more what some would say " "the reduction of mass is detrimental and the holes add nothing beneficial".


----------



## was

les said:


> No need to agree or in fact disagree ... I said "some would say" I never said I would say as I don't know or have an opinion either way :wink: To add more what some would say " "the reduction of mass is detrimental and the holes add nothing beneficial".


the 'some who say' clearly do not know, understand or have experienced 1st hand, the difference between drilled/cast holes :wink:


----------



## les

was said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to agree or in fact disagree ... I said "some would say" I never said I would say as I don't know or have an opinion either way :wink: To add more what some would say " "the reduction of mass is detrimental and the holes add nothing beneficial".
> 
> 
> 
> the 'some who say' clearly do not know, understand or have experienced 1st hand, the difference between drilled/cast holes :wink:
Click to expand...

 Maybe but some of the some may believe different


----------



## TTCool

Guys, the reason I changed from my Brembo 'drilled' discs to Leon Cupra R plain discs was because I agree with the 'reduction of mass' fact being detrimental and most of all the holes would clog up in no time at all, therefore in my opinion were serving no purpose. I was always clearing them. I don't know whether my Brembo 'drilled' discs were in fact drilled or cast. What I do know is that the LCR discs provide me with everything I want from a brake disc. I'm not interested in the way drilled/grooved discs look, although my drilled discs always looked scruffy because of the dirt in and around the holes which would get dragged accross the disc.

Q. Is it a fact that cast holes do not fill to excess so that function is impaired?

Joe


----------



## UKRPG

Fitted new Forge DV valve and Pipercross filter, changed loads of bolts to coloured and installed number plate leds and led sidelights. All went well, put back the last side light/beam unit into the light and the new side light bulb fell out into the light :x :x :x :x :x :x

So guess what my day will involve tomorrow, yes lossening front bumper, removing headlight and taking out the bulb, brilliant :?


----------



## TTgreeny

................... removed my roll cage an refitted the seats an door cards 
the day of sadness is getting closer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool

I'm don't wish to be pedantic here but using a drill to clear the holes could result in changing the profile of your cast holes which I assume have had special attention paid to their profile to make them different to drilled. If you do use a drill, attention should be paid to using the correct size drill bit, which IMO should be a numbered bit as opposed to the usual size in a bit set. Your holes look like straight cross drilled or straight cross cast as opposed to angled in favour of air flow; but the cast fluting which also assists air flow doesn't look angled. Correct me if I'm wrong, it's difficult to see in a picture. I used a short length of pointed wood doweling to clear out the holes.

Q. How do you tell whether the hole is drilled or cast?

Joe


----------



## beeyondGTR

les said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to agree or in fact disagree ... I said "some would say" I never said I would say as I don't know or have an opinion either way :wink: To add more what some would say " "the reduction of mass is detrimental and the holes add nothing beneficial".
> 
> 
> 
> the 'some who say' clearly do not know, understand or have experienced 1st hand, the difference between drilled/cast holes :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe but some of the some may believe different
Click to expand...

someone had told me about that happening not always but once in a while. Thanks for showing that it will help remind others

Today I finished off my underneath of car and most of the rear............

everyone have a nice evening...... 8)


----------



## Nilesong

I installed my Big Knob!

I now have a big knob.

The wife disagrees and thinks the money could have been better spent. :x


----------



## UKRPG

As per above, removed bumper to remove light to get out the bulb, reinstall and put it all back together - then the rain came hard just as I was finishing!!!!


----------



## ian222

Did a bit more carbon wrapping


----------



## SAJ77

Drove the Hutton-le-Hole to Helmsley road across the North Yorkshire Moors after Joe (TTCool) suggested it. What a road!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Been in bed again extra night shift last night


----------



## seasurfer

TTgreeny said:


> ................... removed my roll cage an refitted the seats an door cards
> the day of sadness is getting closer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Day of sadness ???? whats happening ? your not selling are you ???

Gill


----------



## SaintScoTT

found out they're replacing a leaving teammember with someone in another country

writting on the wall? not looking good!

also got nearly blinded by my new interior LEDs this morning


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitting the drivers side Recaro side mounts


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## LazeDK

im going to send the car to garage for getting the airfilter + haldex oil changed.


----------



## shires83

Fitted a new rear valence from a 3.2 to my 225 r. Very nice, cheap mod. Would recommend to anyone!


----------



## Icemanfr

have reiceived some big brackets to upgrade my brakes...
the discs should arrive very soon too...
still looking for the calipers at the mo...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fitting the drivers side Recaro side mounts


All done so much better than the standard qS side mounts


----------



## Harv3y

Am going to fit my 2nd electric water pump/run on pump.. As the one i baught of a TTF member stopped within 4 weeks..

So baught a new bosch one for £95 at euro car parts...Expensive i know, but at least i know it will work for a long time, 

Also im going 2 wait for the postman in the hope my exhaust arrives 

Harvey


----------



## UKRPG

spent too much money on pretty things for the TT - only downside is I've nowhere near enough time due to the kids to get it all fitted [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Was going to wash the qS but will be looking after my son as he is off school ill


----------



## les

YELLOW_TT said:


> Was going to wash the qS but will be looking after my son as he is off school ill


Wash your son instead then.


----------



## SaintScoTT

... had my clutch pedal snap

@#%#@$*@#$ @#$ #@[email protected]#$()@#$ [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Icemanfr

have perhaps found my future front calipers... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to wash the qS but will be looking after my son as he is off school ill
> 
> 
> 
> Wash your son instead then.
Click to expand...

He is feeling a bit better so I managed to pop out and wash the qS in between Sponge Bob cartoons


----------



## T3RBO

Fitted a Neuspeed P-Flo induction kit...

Well pleased with it and you can really hear the air whooshing in and out through the filter, and the dv noise is at least twice as loud as a wak box


----------



## Charlie

sweet sweet sweet - ;-)

Today I.... got moved on by the fuzz from our monthly local meet ;-)

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> sweet sweet sweet - ;-)
> 
> Today I.... got moved on by the fuzz from our monthly local meet ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Ya bloody reprobate :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

Charlie said:


> sweet sweet sweet - ;-)
> 
> Today I.... got moved on by the fuzz from our monthly local meet ;-)
> 
> Charlie


YOU should know better!!!

Tell all....


----------



## SaintScoTT

I had to put up with smartarse rubbish from a BMW driver because the TT is an unreliable peice of (expensive) trash [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Harv3y

Fitted my new electric water pump and works with a nice buzz now everytime 

Now just waiting for the postman to bring my exhaust, should be here by now :x


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Smeds

Realised this is my last full week in the office before Christmas.


----------



## sTTranger

got a phone call confirming week51 build date for my tt


----------



## UKRPG

Received my armrest from willtay - cheers mate, great condition so its going on at half time in tonights football on the telly!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Went to work in the Golf :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

[smiley=bigcry.gif] *Who said Groundhog Day? * [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 17.5 mls to work.

Going out for an early xmas thai lunch and one of the girls who loves my TT will probably get a lift there


----------



## J55TTC

wrecked the Passat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GEM

J55TTC said:


> wrecked the Passat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh no!

Driver/pasenger(s) OK I hope.
John.


----------



## J55TTC

GEM said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrecked the Passat [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Driver/pasenger(s) OK I hope.
> John.
Click to expand...

Me and the little 'un perfectly fine thankfully, car needs a new engine I think [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## was

J55TTC said:


> Me and the little 'un perfectly fine thankfully, car needs a new engine I think [smiley=bigcry.gif]


good to hear your all Ok, the Passat sounds unwell though :?


----------



## Spandex

SaintScoTT said:


> I had to put up with smartarse rubbish from a BMW driver because the TT is an unreliable peice of (expensive) trash [smiley=bigcry.gif]


BMW driver? Tick!
Smart arse? Tick!
Talking rubbish? Tick!

It wasn't me, was it?


----------



## J55TTC

was said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the little 'un perfectly fine thankfully, car needs a new engine I think [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear your all Ok, the Passat sounds unwell though :?
Click to expand...

Unwell indeed, still waiting to hear exactly whats wrong but reckon bent con rods, cracked head and god knows what else....

its what happens when engines try and compress water apparently


----------



## Charlie

Changed my drivers side window switch unit as the drivers window would not go down [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Job's a goodun

Charlie


----------



## stu_tt

sent The Black Pearl for a few enhancements.... a Blueflame 3" downpipe and 100-cell cat, a few hoses here and there...

...but you never know, she may end up with a new remap too :wink:

stu


----------



## TTQ2K2

Put the battery on slo trickle cuz I failed to start it in weeks resulting in a dead battery...oh, and am getting ready for a day of turkey, beer, and football/american style.

cheers


----------



## seasurfer

Ive just washed mine, in the rain, couldnt stand it any longer being grubby with all the muck on the roads due to the bad weather we have had for days and days.
All nice and shiny again  happy 

Gill


----------



## UKRPG

guess your happy it hasn't floated away :?


----------



## Smeds

Worked my last Thrusday of the year. 8)


----------



## seasurfer

UKRPG said:


> guess your happy it hasn't floated away :?


I am - it doesnt bare thinking about, although we have a spare outboard we could stick on the back, as my hubby would suggest, it might go faster  (my car is far too mollycoddled  )


----------



## Smeds

.... am working my last Friday of the year! woohoo.


----------



## Harv3y

Am currently sat at aps,waitin for my zorst to be fitted


----------



## kite

Fitted my gear gaiter blacks screws, don't think I'll take the door card off to replace the handles, its pissing down....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## ViperOneZero

decided to fit my r32 brakes...then looked at the weather..sods law


----------



## basky

Took my Baby 15 miles to fill up with V-power and on the way back decided to try out every speed hump in my area to make sure I can clear them after having springs lowered 40mm last week. Sweet


----------



## J55TTC

basky said:


> Took my Baby 15 miles to fill up with V-power and on the way back decided to try out every speed hump in my area to make sure I can clear them after having springs lowered 40mm last week. Sweet


I hate speed bumps, the ones near me are terrible and I have to approach with great caution :evil:


----------



## UKRPG

Finalised the last of my bits with Charlie, now how do I get rid of my work and family for a week to get everything done [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## basky

J55TTC said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Baby 15 miles to fill up with V-power and on the way back decided to try out every speed hump in my area to make sure I can clear them after having springs lowered 40mm last week. Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> I hate speed bumps, the ones near me are terrible and I have to approach with great caution :evil:
Click to expand...

 Ha ha was sweating over the first few [smiley=bomb.gif] Now all I have to test out is the local multi storage park, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Guest

.. got annoyed trying to locate body repairers in my area :x

yesterday i modded and tuned a Datsun 510 to 911bhp on Forza 3  goes like stink


----------



## LazeDK

Completed most of my engine bling mods...


----------



## crapgolf

LazeDK said:


> Completed most of my engine bling mods...


Nice like your srews mate where did you get them?
Rich


----------



## LazeDK

crapgolf said:


> LazeDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed most of my engine bling mods...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice like your srews mate where did you get them?
> Rich
Click to expand...

Bought them through a friend in US from http://www.42draftdesigns.com/

The rest is mostly the work of oldguy, oilstick and tt ring on the engine cover.


----------



## wallstreet

Drove 4kms in 4 days!


----------



## TTCool

...washed the car, vacuumed the inside including the boot, did the tyre and grill treatment, at which point I thought I might use a product that I used to use a good while back:
Nielsen Liquid Gold Wax & polish, The Ultimate High Glaze Automotive Wax Polish :lol: :lol: that's what it says on the tin. You've guessed the rest. I'm a very happy bunny. I'd forgotten how good this product is [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll be using it for the foreseeable future.

Joe


----------



## seasurfer

Today we went a bit further up the coast from where we live looking for a different location locally for hubby to kitesurf on - took these pics just 4 miles from home, it was gorgeous weather too


----------



## TTQ2K2

Fired up the 225 for the first time in weeks/weeks. First had to reset the day/date and stereo, and add a little air to the tires. Then enjoyed a nice drive 8) . I'd forgotten how sweet it was, my bad. :x

cheers


----------



## wallstreet

TTQ2K2 said:


> Fired up the 225 for the first time in weeks/weeks. First had to reset the day/date and stereo, and add a little air to the tires. Then enjoyed a nice drive 8) . I'd forgotten how sweet it was, my bad. :x
> 
> cheers


You are BAD    

Today, I washed her, drove her 10 yards out of the bunker, 10 yards back into the bunker after a wash.

There were clashes downtown in Geneva, not driving her anywhere after many cars were blown up!!

http://www.tsr.ch/tsr/index.html?siteSect=200001&sid=11550958

The video above shows what happend all to do with the WTO and people as far as Korea were at the airport and prevented to enter the country as they were radical troublemakers.

Political folly. My car is hidden away.


----------



## LazeDK

Took some better photos of the newly bliinged out engine: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 143182707/


----------



## T3RBO

Finally fitted the carbonoptik coating to my remote from pogiparts, along with new audi rings and button rubber

It's been sat on the side for weeks and very happy with the end result


----------



## KammyTT

removed my charge pipe so i can fit my new one when it arrives


----------



## stu_tt

found I have no turbo power [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

stu


----------



## Hark

stu_tt said:


> found I have no turbo power [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> stu


pmed


----------



## wallstreet

...got a present from a real friend.... spray for the tyres to make them super black... now thats what I call a real friend..someone who cares too!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

In the pouring, gale force rain.  
John.


----------



## Naresh

Fitted my long awaited Caractere sill enhancers. Picked them up from very reliable and honest seller ,pendle7, who promised fast delivery and no messing around! :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Very cool, just missed out on those ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Naresh

Charlie said:


> Very cool, just missed out on those ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Sorry Charlie I think these ones had my name engraved on them after being messed around on another set. Glad to have them now, worth every penny! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## G7COG

Got forced into the kerb by a bus coming round a corner on my side and scraped my rear nearside BBS LM [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rik-e

emailed to get some insurance quotes on a porsche cayenne due to getting slightly bored of the TT and that I struggle to get over speedbumps around my way without scraping all underneath


----------



## TTrich

Took the car to the garage for a service, cam belt, haldex, and water pump. Told the lady behind the service counter I didn't want it washed but hoovered inside was fine. She looked at me like I had three heads. Then I felt truly justified when upon getting a lift back from one of the service reps we passed the washing station. Two manky looking sponges in a bucket and even one on the ground! I seriously hope they don't wash it.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

No rain  A bit icy though 
At least the gritters were out last night  
John.


----------



## smithtt

took my car to the bodyshop for another wheel refurb.


----------



## seasurfer

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Hi John, do you have a '' homing TT ''  you always take it *TO* the station but never bring it back  are you trying to tell it something :lol:
> 
> Gill


----------



## T3RBO

Had my car booked into the garage to replace auto levelling sensors and swap my bulbs over to new ones, but one set of the bulbs I have ordered haven't arrived so cancelled.

Bulb company were fantastic and said probably lost in the post so replacements being sent today. Now re booked car in for Friday so fingers crossed


----------



## rik-e

bought a Liquid TT 

If its running at less than 250bhp i wont be happy :evil:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Bleedin' raining again :evil: 
John.


----------



## sTTranger

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Bleedin' raining again :evil:
> John.


Sorry GEM i notice you post here every morining, do you work at the petrol station ?????


----------



## GEM

sTTranger said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Bleedin' raining again :evil:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry GEM i notice you post here every morining, do you work at the petrol station ?????
Click to expand...

I drive 5 miles to the train station every morning Mon-Fri and drive home from the station every evening.
I don't have internet access in the evening and being as the OP is '*Today* I' then I couldn't post that 
I drove 5 miles home until I'm online the next day. And that would then be '*Yesterday* I' 
:? Confused? :? Don't worry...so am I.  
John.


----------



## Gram TT

Today i had to fix the plastic undertray on mt TT. I heard a noise last night when i drove the car off the driveway and when i had a look underneath i could see the plastic undertray on the drivers side (behind drivers seat) hanging down low.  I've managed to secure it with some new fixings, not nice having to roll around on the floor working upside down.  Still -these jobs have to be done.


----------



## T3RBO

T3RBO said:


> Had my car booked into the garage to replace auto levelling sensors and swap my bulbs over to new ones, but one set of the bulbs I have ordered haven't arrived so cancelled.
> 
> Bulb company were fantastic and said probably lost in the post so replacements being sent today. Now re booked car in for Friday so fingers crossed


Received missing bulbs... it's the small things eh :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Did nothing for the last 3 days been in doors with my little lad who might have swine flu [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

YELLOW_TT said:


> Did nothing for the last 3 days been in doors with my little lad who might have swine flu [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nasty.... my little niece has got it now


----------



## stu_tt

still wish I could get a Sportec 3-pc boot spoiler......


----------



## YELLOW_TT

stu_tt said:


> still wish I could get a Sportec 3-pc boot spoiler......


There mono 10 wheels are very nice to also very hard to get hold of now


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## J55TTC

Should get my passat back with a new engine


----------



## beeyondGTR

I go to the speed shop for some price quotes.

to much stuff to do...........


----------



## SAJ77

Finally got my laptop repaired - suprised how much I miss the forum!!

Time to catch up..... :lol:

Saj


----------



## pete_slim

Today I... fitted my newly purchased V6 valance on the back of the TT... 

It defo looks much better than the std colour coded one, and as an added bonus, i also got covered in sh1te cos the car park was muckier than i thought.. 

pete


----------



## stu_tt

YELLOW_TT said:


> stu_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> still wish I could get a Sportec 3-pc boot spoiler......
> 
> 
> 
> There mono 10 wheels are very nice to also very hard to get hold of now
Click to expand...

tell me about it - the spoiler used to be available from AMd and I think it may still be advertised on their website. I got all bloody excited until I was told it's no longer available. I even e-mailed SPortec direct but they won't give me the pattern details so I could have got one fabricated. Bugger...

stu


----------



## seasurfer

Ive been trying to source a sportec front bummper to no avail - on ttshop site it is still advertised and they just told me they stopped making it over a year ago - why dont they update their own websites to reflect goods out of manufacture ??

Gill


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## J55TTC

fitted new PS2's to the passat


----------



## Joszzz

got my heated seats working ish, 
the bigger green connection wasn't connected?! under the drivers seat.

do they all get warm on the top edge first ( under your kness area) 
how much is suppose to heat up?
how long before totally warm?


----------



## seasurfer

Hi mine seem to warm under backs of knees first, but overall, nice and toasty in 45 seconds and about 1.50 min to full heat


----------



## Joszzz

cheers seasurfer,
they don't seem that quick at all but at least a bit is more than nothing!


----------



## seasurfer

Im sure someone on here can give you some tips if they dont heat up much, temperature wise, you need to feel toasty in this cold weather. By the time i get to work (which is only 6 miles) i dont want to get out, and even have a CCTV monitor on it whilst i am there, how sad is that :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## TTCool

...my wife took me to the tip but I managed to struggle free and dump a stack of accumulated rubbish from the garden outbuilding :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## UKRPG

Took the front off the TT - grills coming off, new grills going on and cold air ram and a LCR splitter - sun dont fail me now!!!! :? :? :?


----------



## Gram TT

I had to deliver a couple of things today for my missus (my day off)  not complaining really cos i get to drive my car and stretch its legs.  Anyway i was well chuffed when i got back and saw that my average mpg was 36.5...I normally just get 25 around the doors.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got my new polisher in the post


----------



## Hallyfella

drove my V6 for the first time in 2 weeks , thought id check the tyre pressures and some sh*t has nicked my TT dust caps.(yes they were on with an allen screw).
Anyway blasted through the gears with gusto and got my smile back !


----------



## UKRPG

UKRPG said:


> Took the front off the TT - grills coming off, new grills going on and cold air ram and a LCR splitter - sun dont fail me now!!!! :? :? :?


Couple of mid work pictures. All done now although quite labour intensive getting the front all off and loads of screws :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2079
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2080

Not having axle stands i did it side at a time - which was nice......

More pictures to come once its cleaned!


----------



## GEM

TTCool said:


> ...my wife took me to the tip but I managed to struggle free :lol: :lol:
> Joe


 :lol: Double PMSL :lol:
John.


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted new wipers as the screeching was driving me mad!! Good work from wiperblades.co.uk as I ordered at 12pm on Weds and they arrived at 8am on Thurs.


----------



## T3RBO

Paid £45 for a diagnostic scan and no faults found :lol:


----------



## smarties24

Fitted my new Personalised plates and took the TT and Quattro badges of the rear


----------



## seasurfer

smarties24 said:


> Fitted my new Personalised plates and took the TT and Quattro badges of the rear


What plates did you buy ?

Gill


----------



## SAJ77

Went for a 2 hour drive across the North Yorks moors 

For the first time, the noise from the 'flapper mod' was a bit of a nuisance....the drone at 4k revs was annoying after a while! :?

Saj


----------



## shshivji

Drove to the Peak District and gave my TT a good run on the A and B roads, loved it!!! Really enjoy driving it, I've had it for a week now.


----------



## Hallyfella

SAJ77 said:


> Went for a 2 hour drive across the North Yorks moors
> 
> For the first time, the noise from the 'flapper mod' was a bit of a nuisance....the drone at 4k revs was annoying after a while! :?
> 
> Saj


Put it back mate. :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

the stig said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went for a 2 hour drive across the North Yorks moors
> 
> For the first time, the noise from the 'flapper mod' was a bit of a nuisance....the drone at 4k revs was annoying after a while! :?
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Put it back mate. :wink:
Click to expand...

Think i'm going to.....and maybe stop recommending it to people on here :lol:

Saj


----------



## T3RBO

Removed my flyeyes tint from the headlights... car doesn't look as good but can SEE the difference


----------



## Mark Davies

Put my feet up at last after finishing my engine bay spruce-up and Liquid TT installation this week. Now got nothing to do on the car. Honest . . .


----------



## stu_tt

realised why I go to Midland VW and listen...........a few recent additions bear considerable fruits already  

I'm loving the extra poke; may not look like much onpaper, but lordy you can feel it when it matters.

I'm like a dog with two dicks, at the minute, only just got back in   

stu


----------



## Hallyfella

Mark Davies said:


> Put my feet up at last after finishing my engine bay spruce-up and Liquid TT installation this week. Now got nothing to do on the car. Honest . . .


No Way !! [smiley=end.gif] Theres always something :roll:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## sTTranger

redone my sifg, but it doenst look very clear :?


----------



## UKRPG

Got a mile down the road when another coil pack collapsed after my remap yesterday. Went to Audi Stansted, got three more new D type ones , came home fitted them all and went to work by 10am - job done!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Marco34

SAJ77 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went for a 2 hour drive across the North Yorks moors
> 
> For the first time, the noise from the 'flapper mod' was a bit of a nuisance....the drone at 4k revs was annoying after a while! :?
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Put it back mate. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think i'm going to.....and maybe stop recommending it to people on here :lol:
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

Agree. I had it modded for a day and got fed up... far too much drone. Those Germans have it right from the get go.


----------



## SAJ77

Went to Elite, where Phil hooked the car up to Vagcom and diagnosed an intermittent misfire on 2 cylinders 

Saj


----------



## Charlie

SAJ77 said:


> Went to Elite, where Phil hooked the car up to Vagcom and diagnosed an intermittent misfire on 2 cylinders
> 
> Saj


Prob only coilpacks mate ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77

Charlie said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Elite, where Phil hooked the car up to Vagcom and diagnosed an intermittent misfire on 2 cylinders
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Prob only coilpacks mate ;-)
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Cheers Charlie,

Swapped them around, i'll get it checked again later - see if the misfire has moved cylinders!

UPDATE .....and now on Vagcom its got no misfire faults at all, happy with that if a little confused!!  :?

Saj


----------



## seasurfer

Today I, drove 160 miles round trip to Skipton to see family and friends for the day, Oooh that A65, what a twisty road  my poor car and its filthy now :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## UKRPG

Took the car to work and enjoyed my epic Wak remap

I must stop pushing the accelerator so hard
I must stop pushing the accelerator so hard
I must stop pushing the accelerator so hard :roll:


----------



## TTCool

...treated all the rubber seals on my TT i.e. door/window seals, boot seals, and bonnet seals with a silicone rubber lubricant/treatment. Not a lot, I know but well worth it. Also did a VCDS (VagCom) and no faults found. Hooked up the battery to my Accumate as the car hasn't been run for a few days. I washed and quick detailed it the other day with Meguiar's NXT Speed Detailer; can't remember whether I mentioned that previously :!:

Joe


----------



## T3RBO

TTCool said:


> ...treated all the rubber seals on my TT i.e. door/window seals, boot seals, and bonnet seals with a silicone rubber lubricant/treatment. Not a lot, I know but well worth it. Also did a VCDS (VagCom) and no faults found. Hooked up the battery to my Accumate as the car hasn't been run for a few days. I washed and quick detailed it the other day with Meguiar's NXT Speed Detailer; can't remember whether I mentioned that previously :!:
> 
> Joe


What do you use Joe, as I need to get some?

3-IN-ONE Silicone Lubricant any good?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Surprise, surprise  
John.


----------



## TTCool

T3RBO said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...treated all the rubber seals on my TT i.e. door/window seals, boot seals, and bonnet seals with a silicone rubber lubricant/treatment. Not a lot, I know but well worth it. Also did a VCDS (VagCom) and no faults found. Hooked up the battery to my Accumate as the car hasn't been run for a few days. I washed and quick detailed it the other day with Meguiar's NXT Speed Detailer; can't remember whether I mentioned that previously :!:
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use Joe, as I need to get some?
> 
> 3-IN-ONE Silicone Lubricant any good?
Click to expand...

Yes that's the one I use. I spray it onto a cotton cloth and work it into the rubber seals.

Joe


----------



## Mondo

...well Sunday, I cleaned the underside of the bonnet with some undiluted Virosol (sp?). First time in 7 years of life judging by the grime. Not perfect but about 95% better.

Tuesday was a 190 mile round trip to the TT Shop to have some Forge tie bars fitted and an alignment done afterwards. And a tantalising wander around the shop while I waited, looking at all the cool stuff I'd like but can't justify...


----------



## UKRPG

Installed my QS rear valance which finished the car off and then got slagged off by people with no taste about my red inlets    [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

We havent slagged off your gorgeous car, it just has two funny little nostrils, for a little while, hint hint  you did ask what we all thought, wish mine was as clean  but it will be by tomoro evening.

It is stunning though.

Gill


----------



## TTQ2K2

Drove for the first time in 5 days. fighting a cold.

cheers.


----------



## Super Josh

SAJ77 said:


> UPDATE .....and now on Vagcom its got no misfire faults at all, happy with that if a little confused!!  :?
> 
> Saj


Maybe the wiring to the coilpacks is starting to break down? And when you've disturbed it to swap them round you've separated it enough to stop the misfire?

Josh


----------



## ecko2702

Today I dug out my garage to get at my TT we had a Blizzard and got dumped with 16inches of snow. Then I took it for a drive love the Quattro system.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday - I removed all the hubs and fitted new calipers, new discs, new brake pads and Goodridge stainless braided hoses.

On my MGB GT 

Today I......
Drove 17.5 miles to work in the TT


----------



## SAJ77

Super Josh said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE .....and now on Vagcom its got no misfire faults at all, happy with that if a little confused!!  :?
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the wiring to the coilpacks is starting to break down? And when you've disturbed it to swap them round you've separated it enough to stop the misfire?
> Josh
Click to expand...

Cheers Josh - you are probably right, coil pack is no doubt on its way out 

Today I used my Vagcom cable for the first time - NO faults found! 

Saj


----------



## les

Cleaned my engine bay and took a pic of my new old guy engine oil ring cover fitted.


----------



## GEM

les said:


> Cleaned my engine bay and took a pic with my old guy engine oil ring cover.


What a bargain that was Les...I must get myself an 'old guy engine oil ring cover' with built in camera.  :wink:

Nice engine bay 8) 
John.


----------



## les

GEM said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my engine bay and took a pic with my old guy engine oil ring cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bargain that was Les...I must get myself an 'old guy engine oil ring cover' with built in camera.  :wink:
> 
> Nice engine bay 8)
> John.
Click to expand...

 Special order John , I have the only one but shhh its under secret development another one of old guys ideas he's working on :lol:

Message to self.... It may only be one line but read it back before hitting the send button DOH!


----------



## DAZTTC

You mist a bit Les :wink:


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> You mist a bit Les :wink:


 No steam coming from under my bonnet only out my ears Daz :lol: ....... I think you MAY have meant MISSED :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mist a bit Les :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No steam coming from under my bonnet only out my ears Daz :lol: ....... I think you MAY have meant MISSED :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: its been a long day and my jokes suck :roll:

DAZ


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mist a bit Les :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No steam coming from under my bonnet only out my ears Daz :lol: ....... I think you MAY have meant MISSED :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: its been a long day and my jokes suck :roll:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

 Well here's ya mate, snap :lol:


----------



## Jamo8

Fitted LED side lights and put on my TTOC badge because in Swansea it has finally stopped raining [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hark

Took car to VW Midlands for vagcom check as Engine Management Light was on.

Fault codes point to blueflame cats below threshold again. Jody says he has had quite a few do the same thing. Nothing wrong though and car running fine, just the blast through Wales didn't agree with it. :wink:

Fitted some new aero blades as old ones were knackered.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Took car to VW Midlands for vagcom check as Engine Management Light was on.
> 
> Fault codes point to blueflame cats below threshold again. Jody says he has had quite a few do the same thing. Nothing wrong though and car running fine, just the blast through Wales didn't agree with it. :wink:
> 
> Fitted some new aero blades as old ones were knackered.


Time for a liquid TT i think mate you can check and reset it yourself then.Did you ask Jody about you oil consumption ?

DAZ


----------



## Hark

Yer he said he was a little thirsty but to keep an eye on it.

He said that of the 750 miles in question, as half were tanking round wales, the 3" down pipe etc can increase oil usuage? Increased chance of oil being drawn through turbo seals or something?

Just going to check it each week and go back if it gets worse.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Yer he said he was a little thirsty but to keep an eye on it.
> 
> He said that of the 750 miles in question, as half were tanking round wales, the 3" down pipe etc can increase oil usuage? Increased chance of oil being drawn through turbo seals or something?
> 
> Just going to check it each week and go back if it gets worse.


 8)

DAZ


----------



## wallstreet

Grace Jones is singing "....pull up to my bumper baby...driving in between..." whilst she shakes her ass on SF Zwei tv... time for bed me things, she doesnt look older than she was before, bloody heck...am I getting younger then... 

YES, as after I wake up in a few hours I shall TT with the GF dropping her at work...10min there and 10min back... TT Vrrooommmm


----------



## Charlie

wallstreet said:


> Grace Jones is singing "....pull up to my bumper baby...driving in between..." whilst she shakes her ass on SF Zwei tv... time for bed me things, she doesnt look older than she was before, bloody heck...am I getting younger then...
> 
> YES, as after I wake up in a few hours I shall TT with the GF dropping her at work...10min there and 10min back... TT Vrrooommmm


Niaz that was seriously random 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

Charlie said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Jones is singing "....pull up to my bumper baby...driving in between..." whilst she shakes her ass on SF Zwei tv... time for bed me things, she doesnt look older than she was before, bloody heck...am I getting younger then...
> 
> YES, as after I wake up in a few hours I shall TT with the GF dropping her at work...10min there and 10min back... TT Vrrooommmm
> 
> 
> 
> Niaz that was seriously random
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Very twisted ... I know mate... :twisted:     :twisted:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Last time this week  
John.


----------



## Nilesong

Installed my new BMC CDA, Thanks Charlie!  
It's not as 'whoop tsch!' as the P-flow, but I think that's a good thing. I don't sound like Darth Vader so much now. :lol: Throttle response has improved a little I feel.

Nice piece of kit, and looks superb in the engine bay.


----------



## Charlie

:lol: Erol have you connected the black air hose to yours, I haven't yet.

I said to Nic yesterday that my car sounds a bit like Darth Vader, better than sounding like a Telly Tubby ;-)

I agree about throttle response and it also feels better above 5k

Charlie


----------



## les

Nilesong said:


> Installed my new BMC CDA, Thanks Charlie!
> It's not as 'whoop tsch!' as the P-flow, but I think that's a good thing. I don't sound like Darth Vader so much now. :lol: Throttle response has improved a little I feel.
> 
> Nice piece of kit, and looks superb in the engine bay.


 I know induction kits do little to add BHP but I do agree throttle response does improve after fitting one. I noticed that immediately when I fitted my BMC CDA a few years back.


----------



## Nilesong

Charlie said:


> Erol have you connected the black air hose to yours, I haven't yet.


No Charlie, not fitted the hose yet. There's not a great deal of room in there. Where are you going to put it?

I DID leave my Neuspeed cold air guard in though. :wink:

Erol


----------



## Charlie

Erol

I am not sure mate, it is pretty tough stuff may have to remove the battery etc so may just leave it for now ;-)

Les

Totally mate, I said to Nic that I suspected any perceived improvement would be psychosomatic, but on my road test raz after I had fitted it it def seemed better over 5k, not necessarily extra BHP just freer, of course if it was on a Corsa it would have added about 25bhp ;-)

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> Erol
> 
> I am not sure mate, it is pretty tough stuff may have to remove the battery etc so may just leave it for now ;-)
> 
> Les
> 
> Totally mate, I said to Nic that I suspected any perceived improvement would be psychosomatic, but on my road test raz after I had fitted it it def seemed better over 5k, not necessarily extra BHP just freer, of course if it was on a Corsa it would have added about 25bhp ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 Corsa extra 25bhp??? You jest Charlie, :lol: more like add an extra 125bhp :roll: BTW if you are referring to the black hose as the inlet to the BMC I simply used a piece of the corrugated hose which I cut to fit up against the inner wing as close as possible.


----------



## les

.....Just got this book from good old Amazon. Kind of a christmas/birthday present to myself :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

I'm reading that at the mo!


----------



## Charlie

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erol
> 
> I am not sure mate, it is pretty tough stuff may have to remove the battery etc so may just leave it for now ;-)
> 
> Les
> 
> Totally mate, I said to Nic that I suspected any perceived improvement would be psychosomatic, but on my road test raz after I had fitted it it def seemed better over 5k, not necessarily extra BHP just freer, of course if it was on a Corsa it would have added about 25bhp ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Corsa extra 25bhp??? You jest Charlie, :lol: more like add an extra 125bhp :roll: BTW if you are referring to the black hose as the inlet to the BMC I simply used a piece of the corrugated hose which I cut to fit up against the inner wing as close as possible.
Click to expand...

Have you got a pic mate?

Cheers

Also you will have pm shortly.

Charlie


----------



## les

Here ya go Charlie, I could have got a better fit I guess but some of the corrugated hose at least enters the wing. The CDA's been on and off a few times so it looking a little ragged up against the wing now.


----------



## Charlie

Les you are a gentleman and a scholar - well a decent sort anyway ;-)

Thanks very much for that, you have a lovely bay ooo er ;-) so basicaly chop a few inches off - I see you have attached it exactly the same way I have mine with a 4 hole piece of metal, but one of the guys from my group buy said he has used just a 3 piece section and it is a firmer fit.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> Les you are a gentleman and a scholar - well a decent sort anyway ;-)
> 
> Thanks very much for that, you have a lovely bay ooo er ;-) so basicaly chop a few inches off - I see you have attached it exactly the same way I have mine with a 4 hole piece of metal, but one of the guys from my group buy said he has used just a 3 piece section and it is a firmer fit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


 Hmm never thought of attaching it on the 3rd hole ( I wasn't sure what you meant at first ) However I don't have a problem with how it fits to be honest and sometimes things are best left a little flexible to prevent vibration weakening other parts along the line. :? Basically what I mean is if the CDA is a bit more flexible then maybe its better that way and in being so will take up the vibration that would otherwise transfer to other parts. Of course I maybe talking bull *&$%* (not for the first time I might add :roll: ) I just can't see any benefit in it being less flexible but I open to be educated otherwise


----------



## thecoach

Gave the beast some TLC....


----------



## Smeds

Told my girlfriend I was defrosting the freezer in the garage, I was actually waxing the car.


----------



## danicholls26

.......followed an old bloke in a punto doing 38mph in a 50 zone for 5 miles without a chance to pass. ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## harrismhome

Fitted my new hard top, but can't find the wires for the heated screen.


----------



## seasurfer

Watched a stupid taxi driver try to park in half a space leaving his ar*e sticking out and a hopper bus squeeze through my parked TT with mm's to spare, or rather a single milimetre to spare :twisted: :twisted: i nearly had an unathorised blue stripe :twisted: :twisted: B******y taxi/bus drivers

Gill


----------



## DAZTTC

Smeds said:


> Told my girlfriend I was defrosting the freezer in the garage, I was actually waxing the car.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Felt like winter was on the way :roll: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

got some lovely boxes through the post with Forge written on the outside which is never a bad thing!


----------



## SAJ77

...trawled the net searching for Z4 s for sale 

(all this talk of them on Harks thread has got me tempted again, curious as to whats available)

Saj


----------



## T3RBO

... am so loving my even louder induction noise due to the colder weather


----------



## seasurfer

SAJ77 said:


> ...trawled the net searching for Z4 s for sale
> 
> (all this talk of them on Harks thread has got me tempted again, curious as to whats available)
> 
> Saj


There is one near me for sale at a garage, if you want some more details let me know, it has been there for a couple of months, dont think too much stock is moving at the moment. Where is Harks thread on them?

Gill


----------



## SAJ77

seasurfer said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...trawled the net searching for Z4 s for sale
> 
> (all this talk of them on Harks thread has got me tempted again, curious as to whats available)
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> There is one near me for sale at a garage, if you want some more details let me know, it has been there for a couple of months, dont think too much stock is moving at the moment. Where is Harks thread on them?
> 
> Gill
Click to expand...

Harks post is on the coupe but photos of the roadster too
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=159000&p=1616269&hilit=looks#p1616269

There are quite a few about near me, may go and test drive one this week.....decisions, decisions :?

Cheers Saj


----------



## TTQ2K2

Began a leather seat rejuvination/cleaning on my 2001 baby (8/2000 build). Don't think previous owners ever treated the seats  . Pics to follow.

cheers.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Coooooooooooooooold!  
John.


----------



## Waterdale

I had a 4-wheel control and the whole car checked  The only problems is that dont have park-lights and my loweringsprings has not yet been confirmed legal.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## seasurfer

Now there's a surprise


----------



## G7COG

Fitted the original 10spoke Audi rims with Falken 452's and swapped them over for the BBS LM's until they stop salting the roads. Drove to Leicester this evening and promptly kerbed both offside rims in the Highcross car park.


----------



## wallstreet

...taking a drive been 2 days....cant help it... I NEED TO DRIVE the car..wooHoo!!

maybe to buy new wipers....  :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...drove 30 miles home from work. Hey, maybe I can get my post count up GEM-style! :wink:

And on another note... ordered some OSIR D2 carbon knee pads and carbon strut tops from Zmax Auto Sport in the States, to be smuggled back to the UK in January. Woo-hoo!


----------



## seasurfer

Mondo said:


> ...drove 30 miles home from work. Hey, maybe I can get my post count up GEM-style! :wink:
> 
> How many TT's does he have because he never brings them home :lol: :lol: the station car park must be full :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

That's good thinking. I could do with liberating a few spares from a convenient stack of TTs. There are bound to be a couple of uncurbed RS alloys I could release back into the wild... :roll:


----------



## seasurfer

I'll have some wheels and springs :lol:

Gill


----------



## KentishTT

Got up nicely and early as it was peeing down with snow and hail and got into work for 7am 

It amazes me how many idiots drive up your chuff in the snow and how many drive way too fast!


----------



## UKRPG

Took the TT in for its suspension overhaul. Lots of lovely Powerflex and Forge goodness on a day that I wont be able to test it out :x


----------



## UKRPG

Got the car back Trevors given it 4.5 hours of love. Front wishbones and bushes changed, new adjustable Forge rear tie bars laser aligned, new rear 4motion arb and powerflex bushes all round - Even in the snow it feels better already(no creakes or groans) so looking forward to a dry day for a proper run. Only problem is I missed one set of bushes so she'll have to pop back as I may as well do them all

Good times


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

After having 2 days off  
John.


----------



## beeyondGTR

I still have my truck stuck in the snow. In my own drive way no less :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer

Today I, had a scary moment - nearly got smacked in the nose by a sliding micra - he was going too fast towards a t-junction and slid right into my path on my side of the road, thank goodness i was only crawling as i could see it looked bad. I would have thought he could see it too but he was simply too fast for the road condition which was only a stretch of about 20 yds. I still swore though 

Gill


----------



## UKRPG

Ordered my last (missed) bushes so thats Powerflex all the way round now


----------



## T3RBO

finally put some air in my tyres... I was down to 30/27


----------



## Predator

Today i had alot of fun .... sorry for the low quality


----------



## Hark

Looked out the window, wondered where this snow is that everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## Naresh

Hark said:


> Looked out the window, wondered where this snow is that everyone keeps talking about.


It's down in London - my parent's place got around 5 inches! Wish I never moved up here now!


----------



## kite

Hit the back of the TT with my A4 while sliding onto the drive..........bloody snow.....


----------



## Charlie

Gutted for you George, so are both cars damaged?

I nearly couldn't get out of my mates last night as even with the quattro it was so slippy I was slithering about sideways, my friends heard me and were watching out of their window laughing as I eventually got out ;-) If I had either FWD or RWD I would have been screwed.

Charlie


----------



## kite

Hoping the damage is slight, looks like the A4 will need a grille and the TT a new honetcomb exhaust trim.


----------



## GEM

Sorry to hear about your shunt George 

      *Didn't drive it 5 miles to the station this morning *      

Got a phone call at 5pm last night to say there'd been loads snow where I live and the roads 
were really bad. After reading what happened to some of my fellow *TT*ers in the snow 
I thought it best not to risk it and stayed at a friend's house in Leyton.
Didn't sleep at all well in a strange bed but it was a real easy journey into work.
5 minute walk to the station and then 4 stops on the tube.  
John.


----------



## Naresh

GEM said:


> *Didn't drive it 5 miles to the station this morning *
> 
> Got a phone call at 5pm last night to say there'd been loads snow where I live and the roads
> were really bad. After reading what happened to some of my fellow *TT*ers in the snow
> I thought it best not to risk it and stayed at a friend's house in Leyton.
> Didn't sleep at all well in a strange bed but it was a real easy journey into work.
> 5 minute walk to the station and then 4 stops on the tube.
> John.


Leyton? Glad you woke up mate - that's a rough part of town! 

It must be a picture postcard around your home now! 8)


----------



## GEM

Naresh said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Didn't drive it 5 miles to the station this morning *
> 
> Got a phone call at 5pm last night to say there'd been loads snow where I live and the roads
> were really bad. After reading what happened to some of my fellow *TT*ers in the snow
> I thought it best not to risk it and stayed at a friend's house in Leyton.
> Didn't sleep at all well in a strange bed but it was a real easy journey into work.
> 5 minute walk to the station and then 4 stops on the tube.
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Leyton? Glad you woke up mate - that's a rough part of town!
> 
> It must be a picture postcard around your home now! 8)
Click to expand...

Cheers Naresh  
Must say I've been to Leyton loads of times in the last year and never had any bother at all (touch wood)  
You've seen the hilly, narrow roads round where I live so you can probably understand why I didn't risk the drive.
But it does look lovely in the snow 8) 
John.


----------



## krismc

dropped the car off to get my apex springs fitted, no more off roader look (prefacelift)


----------



## seasurfer

Gem, was your TT in the station car park overnight too


----------



## GEM

seasurfer said:


> Gem, was your TT in the station car park overnight too


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Yes [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
It's still there and has yesterdays parking ticket on it 
Was worried I'd get a £65 penalty ticket today so I phoned NCP and they said not to worry because 
they're not issuing penalties today as they're more concerned with keeping the car parks gritted. 
When I pick my car up tonight I hope they've been true to their word. 
John.


----------



## seasurfer

Hope it doesnt have the pebbled-dashed look too from the car park gritters


----------



## DAVECOV

Today i had Cruise Control Fitted just like it came out of the factory 

Happy Dayzz All set for the Italy run now 8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Picked the car up last night after leaving it overnight in the station car park.
So much snow on it that I could hardly lift the boot up and the ice on the windows
was so thick I thought I'd need a flame thrower to get it off.

No gritting had been done :twisted: 
The car park and the entrance and exit was like an ice rink! 

Never mind...it would have been much worse if it wasn't for the global warming :lol: 
John.


----------



## GEM

Finish at 4pm and not back until 4 Jan *2010* (jesus, where did all those years go?) [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'd like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year 

Thanks for all the info, banter and laughs we shared in 2009 

*But most of all...*Take care and drive safely. See you all next year  
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Me too - I bin'd it at lunchtime so went and saw Avatar in 3d - OMG!


----------



## seasurfer

Me too - finished now till 4th Jan - need to clean something really grubby on the drive now


----------



## stu_tt

...wished the roads would dry up a bit so I could get the TT out... :x

stu


----------



## SAJ77

....hit 1000 posts on this forum!!


----------



## seasurfer

Today I, was just looking out of our living room window, heard an allmighty long screeeech and BANG :evil: :evil: 
Road conditions normal, just far too fast and ........ straight in to the back of our shed, well, hubbys work van really, whilst parked right outside our house. Hubby was actually inside at the time removing the TV (its a camper), he got a shock from within, missed the front of the TT by 4ft.

This little monster came off worse


----------



## stu_tt

seasurfer said:


> Today I, was just looking out of our living room window, heard an allmighty long screeeech and BANG :evil: :evil:
> Road conditions normal, just far too fast and ........ straight in to the back of our shed, well, hubbys work van really, whilst parked right outside our house. Hubby was actually inside at the time removing the TV (its a camper), he got a shock from within, missed the front of the TT by 4ft.
> 
> This little monster came off worse


how rude !!!! So glad for you that it wasn't the TT, and that no-one was hurt.

stu


----------



## seasurfer

No one hurt, young chap in the astra said another driver pulled out from a parking space and blocked his path but he should have still been able to stop, just far too fast. They had an allmighty slanging match as to who was to blame, even till the police came.
I will never call the van a shed again, it stopped the car hitting the nose of my TT


----------



## Hark

stu_tt said:


> ...wished the roads would dry up a bit so I could get the TT out... :x
> 
> stu


Roads are fine you big girl. Showcase carpark is particularly good. Sideways. 

Have a good Christmas pal.


----------



## roddy

drove from kiderminster to london via A 40,, as usual the TT behaved impecablly.,, the miles just flew by...    ......keep reminding myself why i bought the TT...........


----------



## neoo-cy-tt

today i... 
changed the upper intercooler hoses,fixed my damaged silicon for the turbo to the metal pipe(picture later)
and tried to install a cold air tube but i don't like the result there is not place with the stock intercoolers for it
and i get an idea how to install a universal front mount intercooler.

































[imghttp://www.neoo.info/images/24122009280.jpg][/img]


----------



## KentishTT

Picked my Mum up to bring her over to ours in the TT for Christmas Day.

I love driving on Christmas Day - took me 15 minutes to drive 23 miles


----------



## SteviedTT

Just done the double brake light mod on my new tinted rear lights and fitted them  looks 8) Big thanks to bobbob and elrao 

I hope the V6 brakes will be as easy as that was, but some how, I doubt it


----------



## Gram TT

I've been having problems with the temperature gauge, and the heater was only blowing out warm air.  So today i fitted a new thermostat and replaced all the coolant with new. I found some helpful tips on the forum which made the job a lot easier  I'm pleased to say that the temp gauge reads 90 degrees and i now have a good heater.


----------



## welshgar

replaced the temp sender, fitted a forge 007p, and fitted a run on pump.

car is running sweet as a nut now.

time to give it a christmas clean now, and try out my new pressure washer and wax.


----------



## KentishTT

Managed to flick shower gel in my eye (not that eye) 
B'jebus does that sting and for ages after!

After I had recovered I went out and put my rear lights back as standard as I have not been liking the single rear tail lights and at the same time I did the twin stop light mod  . Looks very nice with twin tail and brake lights and is safer too.

I now have a single reverse and fog light again and will be getting a red super bright 360 degree LED for the foglight sometime. I still have the symmetrical rear lights.

I have a pick up point for reverse lights now with a connector all ready to hook up to and have another mod in mind to do during the summer


----------



## KentishTT

Just given the TT a good power wash under and over and a good shampoo with wax in (until I can give the car a polish and wax again).

Looks great again after washing off over a months worth of grime - probably the longest i have left the car to get dirty!


----------



## Guest

.... got re-mapped


----------



## Naresh

Replaced coilpack 4 and sorted my running issues! Why did Audi make it so cumbersome to get to the last 2 coilpacks! :x


----------



## SteviedTT

And why did they hold that bracket down with so many nuts and bolts :?


----------



## Matt B

manphibian said:


> .... got re-mapped


Now come on, you know the drill. You cant just come on and say that.

The required format is you have to say the following remap cliches.

1. I cant believe I didnt do this before.
2. They should have come like this from the factory.
3. He/She whoever remapped your car is a gentleman/genius/patron saint of TT's
4. Your MPG has gone up (*coughs bollocks*)
5. "Best bang per buck"

I am sure there are loads more but you know what to do. Its your DUTY to post something like this. And then be flamed for not using everyone elses favourite remapper.

lol

(And before I get flamed - you all know its true!!)


----------



## Naresh

SteviedTT said:


> And why did they hold that bracket down with so many nuts and bolts :?


Slight overkill isn't it? The effort was well worth the reward though.


----------



## Guest

Matt B said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... got re-mapped
> 
> 
> 
> Now come on, you know the drill. You cant just come on and say that.
> 
> The required format is you have to say the following remap cliches.
> 
> 1. I cant believe I didnt do this before.
> 2. They should have come like this from the factory.
> 3. He/She whoever remapped your car is a gentleman/genius/patron saint of TT's
> 4. Your MPG has gone up (*coughs bollocks*)
> 5. "Best bang per buck"
> 
> I am sure there are loads more but you know what to do. Its your DUTY to post something like this. And then be flamed for not using everyone elses favourite remapper.
> 
> lol
> 
> (And before I get flamed - you all know its true!!)
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yep, all those cliches are suitable and more 

and i've already been flamed for using a different re-mapper, before i even went, so i've paid my dues


----------



## RichDean

Fitted the Alpine IDA-X305 head unit to my car, and I'm loving it!

Posted some pics here:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160192&sid=e84cfb85ec79791ca05c8816fbb1b4d7


----------



## ELLIOTT

Bought an Avus silver V6 ! WOOOO 8)


----------



## SAJ77

ELLIOTT said:


> Bought an Avus silver V6 ! WOOOO 8)


Nice one Elliott!!! Pics!!!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Pics will follow on Sunday when i have had chance to clean it. Will make this one better than my last, Just need Syd to come and detail it for me.


----------



## KentishTT

ELLIOTT said:


> Bought an Avus silver V6 ! WOOOO 8)


waahooo!
Well done elliot, nice to see you back here again


----------



## UKRPG

Sat around watching the freezing cold rain all day that stopped me fitting my Forge short shifter kit...ggrrr :x


----------



## Daz8n

... fitted my homemade iPod dock in the ashtray... not totally finished though (and it doesn't charge the iPod!!! Need to look into that :x )... and removed my rear valance but then got rained on before I had chance to fit the V6 one!! Also removed the alarm siren to hopefully fix!!!

Daz


----------



## TTitan

.... thought about driving the car after 2 weeks of being away. (<<<----- Mt Tremblant, Canada powder is in good shape, even after my body tracks from wipe-outs created a few new mogols) . i shall drive the TT tommorrow -- it's nice and clean.

How can you fellow forum members stand to winter store your TT s and deny yourself the pleasure of a good drive for such long periods.

Jim


----------



## stu_tt

.............got the TT out, did a quick detail, ready for a decent blast..............for god's sake - as soon as I get it out of the garage it ALWAYS rains; a more relaxed drive was in order :x

stu


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi stu,
So it is your fault it's snowing then!!


----------



## Hark

Where's the snow? I live like a mile from your house and still raining here, has been all night.


----------



## NAFE_P

fixed my remote fob as it was working intermittently, alarm kept going off when i opened the door but took key apart today and central locking all working ok again


----------



## TT4PJ

Hark said:


> Where's the snow? I live like a mile from your house and still raining here, has been all night.


Hiya Matt,
When I was typing the previous e-mail it was snowing honest.


----------



## DAZTTC

ELLIOTT said:


> Bought an Avus silver V6 ! WOOOO 8)


Nice one mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## welshgar

............fitted a new MAF, and whooosh, got me a whole new car


----------



## harrismhome

Fitted some footwell white led lights and will soon be running the wires to the mirrors for some puddle lights switches and dims as the interior lights, she loves em. Standard interior lights look shite now though.


----------



## bigsyd

picked up the car from my mechanic m8 who fitted the lowering springs to the roadster, i then fitted the LCR splitter (i forgot how good these make the front end look ), paid for and collected the new wheels for the roadster ( bring on the good weather :roll: ) did a test clean on the drivers seat red part of the leather on the roadster....very pleased with the results  , sprayed the new forge 10mm spacers silver for the QS...orderd a forge 007 valve for the roadster....then i had enough and came into the warm :roll: will be spending some time on the QS tomorrow 8)


----------



## Daz8n

....Bought a thermostat, sealing ring and dipstick tube. Going to do this without replacing the coolant but then after next payday will get new expansion tank and bottles of G12!!

....And finished fitting the V6 valance properly!! And saw a wheel I really liked at the Audi parts place but forgot to ask what car it was off!! 

.... Ooooh and sorted out iPhone on upgrade... roll on 14th Jan!!! 

Daz


----------



## VSPURS

. . . washed and waxed, wheel clean, window clean/polish, interior clean and under bonnet polish for the car for the first time in ages!

Feels good to know its clean and shiney wrapped up warm in the garage!


----------



## UKRPG

FINALLY got my Forge short shifter on


----------



## TT Ade

fitted my Phatbox, bye bye CDs


----------



## bigsyd

TT Ade said:


> fitted my Phatbox, bye bye CDs


DO NOT show me this next time we meet m8 :wink:


----------



## bobski

Used a spade to brake the ice up on the front drive. Then washed the salt etc off the TT. Bbbbbrrrrrr


----------



## welshgar

carried out the double brake light mod, simples


----------



## TT Ade

bigsyd said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted my Phatbox, bye bye CDs
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT show me this next time we meet m8 :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry, Syd. I'll make a point of it


----------



## UKRPG

Scrapped the snow off the TT again :x :?


----------



## country boy

Gave it the clean it deserves


----------



## Mondo

...found a potentially very interesting supplier of metal bling for our cherished TTs. I'm putting the lad to the test with a custom-made mirror switch cover which looks to be very nice. Should be similar to this but without the 'TT' engraving:



If it turns out to be a nice bit of kit I'll post up some links - don't want to point you in the direction of a numpty, but the initial signs are good.


----------



## TT4PJ

country boy said:


> Gave it the clean it deserves


Hiya,
Anis and kingfisher work so well together. 8)


----------



## conlechi

Took the TT out today for the first time in a week , scraped the ice off it and went for a good blast 

Mark


----------



## harrismhome

Fitted puddle lights and a light into the handle, all dim as per the interrior lights.


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted new temp sensor, new maf, cut the wakbox mod in and added a new pipercross panel filter  
Now off for a spin.....


----------



## bigsyd

all 4 wheels off the qs and cleaned and re waxed with FINISH KARE 1000P ...brake hubs re painted... fitted new 10mm forge spacers on back.... all new wheel bolts all round... all in -2 temp.... [smiley=stupid.gif] tuff or stupid up north  [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Syd, you need some professional help if your dedicated enough to play with wheels and calipers in this weather!
I thought I was daft just opening the garage door for a peek at the new toy.


----------



## bobski

bigsyd said:


> all 4 wheels off the qs and cleaned and re waxed with FINISH KARE 1000P ...brake hubs re painted... fitted new 10mm forge spacers on back.... all new wheel bolts all round... all in -2 temp.... [smiley=stupid.gif] tuff or stupid up north  [smiley=stupid.gif]


 Classic Syd. Thats devotion for you..


----------



## Hark

Haven't driven mine in over a week. Went out to the garage today to check it started ok ready for tomorrow's commute.

:twisted:

Hate this time of year, two cold to be sitting on the drive or in the cold garage.


----------



## Waterdale

country boy said:


> Gave it the clean it deserves


Omg. You live in africa or something? Green grass..


----------



## Guest

Waterdale said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it the clean it deserves
> 
> Omg. You live in africa or something? Green grass..
Click to expand...

 :?:

Of all the places in the world famous for green grass, i don't think Africa is one i would have picked :lol:


----------



## Waterdale

manphibian said:


> Waterdale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it the clean it deserves
> 
> Omg. You live in africa or something? Green grass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?:
> 
> Of all the places in the world famous for green grass, i don't think Africa is one i would have picked :lol:
Click to expand...

Well thats true, but concider its winter, and it have been a cold storm through europe ..and that it actually is very green in africa :roll:


----------



## denTTed

country boy said:


> Gave it the clean it deserves


Hmm nice, I washed mine at 730 this morning drove to Kent and by 4pm it looked like I had thrown mud all over it, actually before 12 it looked like that, and by 4pm it was so dirty with salt it started to fall off in slices. Never mind that Charlie have you a pc?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

I woke up to 2" of fresh snow so left my safely tucked up in the garage today and took the wifes FWD car but it has winter tyres fitted


----------



## Waterdale

Looked at my TT standing outside trough the window. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

:roll: 
John.


----------



## Naresh

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> :roll:
> John.


Back at work now I see John, I was beginning to miss your posts! :lol:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Loads of fresh snow covering my road.
Was the first one out and hardly any other cars around.
I must say the 4WD got up the hilly bits without batting an eyelid  
I was well impressed with its roadholding in the snow.
It was only the stopping that was a bit scary  
Kept smiling at the sound of the LCR splitter being used as a snow plough/plow  
Was snowing when I left so packed an overnight bag just in case I need 
to 'mump' another night at my mate's place in sunny 'Downtown Leyton' :wink: 
John.


----------



## Naresh

The Quattro is great isn't it? I saw an A4 cab struggling today, front wheels spinning all over the place, then I just breezed past! My garage exit is on a steep incline but I got out fine and the traction is great, it's just stopping that his hair-raising! Last night I slid straight across a dual carriageway after the lights changed to red!! 

My splitter also seems to have cleared most of the snow in front! 8)

Enjoy it down in the hood at Leyton John! 



GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Loads of fresh snow covering my road.
> Was the first one out and hardly any other cars around.
> I must say the 4WD got up the hilly bits without batting an eyelid
> I was well impressed with its roadholding in the snow.
> It was only the stopping that was a bit scary
> Kept smiling at the sound of the LCR splitter being used as a snow plough/plow
> Was snowing when I left so packed an overnight bag just in case I need
> to 'mump' another night at my mate's place in sunny 'Downtown Leyton' :wink:
> John.


----------



## JNmercury00

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> 
> Loads of fresh snow covering my road.
> Was the first one out and hardly any other cars around.
> I must say the 4WD got up the hilly bits without batting an eyelid
> I was well impressed with its roadholding in the snow.
> It was only the stopping that was a bit scary
> Kept smiling at the sound of the LCR splitter being used as a snow plough/plow
> Was snowing when I left so packed an overnight bag just in case I need
> to 'mump' another night at my mate's place in sunny 'Downtown Leyton' :wink:
> John.


leyton? if we don't hear from you again i will get a lift to the station and pick your car up. we can break it for spares.


----------



## seasurfer

The wheels have my name on them


----------



## TTQ2K2

Cleared enough room in the garage to install my new suspension tidbits. Bilsteins arrived today, Eibachs from Santa, ball joints/tie rod ends inbound.

cheers.


----------



## KentishTT

Rushed home expecting to find my new TT goodies had arrived ....but they had not :?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Spoke to a guy called Gareth at Euro Performance in S. Wales

reason: I had a stage 2 remap with Wak who on looking at the car said it looked like the timing belt/waterpump work done at 70k might not have happened as there were no tell tale signs of the work he would usually expect to see after work had been done and the previous owner may well have just ticked the boxes

So - with very high concern rang the number on the stamp in the book and got through to Gareth who I have to say was a top bloke and also became an even more top bloke when he confirmed all the work / dates and other work completed at the time including a thermostat change.

As such his work is of excellent quality if even Wak was questioning anything had been done and as such certainly put them up as a great place to go and theior attitude customer sservicer to me was excellent.

I finish the day a very happy owner ( shame my service light came on yesterday :? )


----------



## J55TTC

... played like a child in the snow with the TT, drifting all over the place - loads of fun!


----------



## SAJ77

...had a play with Vagcom since the car is snowed in on the drive 

Ran a diagnostic check on my dashpod, gauges and timing chain....all good! 

Saj


----------



## krismc

did nothing today as my cars still in bodyshop after my bang, waiting for the front end to be re done including new v6 bumper


----------



## Guest

messed about


----------



## seasurfer

Managed to get all the salt residue off my car - all clean and sparkly again - until the morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] +3 today and the sun out all day, felt quite warm compared the last few days.

Gill


----------



## glslang

Cleared the snow... the rest has melted away.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

In the fresh snow  
Again I was glad of the 4WD  
John.


----------



## Hark

Day off. School closed due to snow and lack of grit.


----------



## Naresh

Hark said:


> Day off. School closed due to snow and lack of grit.


Lucky you mate!


----------



## kite

Dug out the TT, she's gonna drive to work in it tomorrow


----------



## Smeds

can't be arsed!


----------



## GEM

Smeds said:


> can't be arsed!


 :lol: 
Nice one...I know how you feel!
John.


----------



## TTorque

left my TT in the car shop; anxiously waiting for the fan module to be replaced. :?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

'm praying the current defrost continues as I'm driving to Manchester from Essex Thursday and picking up my V6 bumper on route...yeah!!


----------



## Charlie

UKRPG said:


> 'm praying the current defrost continues as I'm driving to Manchester from Essex Thursday and picking up my V6 bumper on route...yeah!!


Alright Richard no need to rub it in :lol: at least you wont have the pimples on this one ;-)

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

Dam, I was thinking of putting them all along the lower grill surrounded by angel eye leds :x

class

By the way, it will have one but it wont be red!!


----------



## Charlie

UKRPG said:


> Dam, I was thinking of putting them all along the lower grill surrounded by angel eye leds :x
> 
> class
> 
> *By the way, it will have one but it wont be red!*!


NO NO NO NO NO - I would have thought you would have learned your lesson by now  , give them both to someone with a Saxo 1 litre VTS lookalike so they can start a new life in a more suitable home ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Jansen

Hi
Did the Double Brake Lights mod from http://www.wak-tt.com


----------



## coachvtt

Changed the bushings on the Dog-Bone...MJM

No more clanking noise from the 3" dP on the drive shaft..awesome hold down for the torque!!

I highly recommend this! Why I waited so long is I was not a beliver as well..but now I belive!!

get-r-done!!!


----------



## Mondo

...fitted a custom-made mirror switch:



I like!


----------



## LazeDK

Mondo said:


> ...fitted a custom-made mirror switch:
> 
> 
> 
> I like!


Nice - I got the one with out the "dipples" on the sides


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got my cargo net clips from www.ttspares.com I am going to try fitting them to the roadster


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Was snowing and downhill a lot of the way.
 Bit of slow moving traffic and had some scary moments when having to brake  
John.


----------



## southTT

...slid past the entrance to work car park,onto a verge,and would appear to have shagged my tracking :x :x 
cheers
jon


----------



## Super Josh

YELLOW_TT said:


> Got my cargo net clips from http://www.ttspares.com I am going to try fitting them to the roadster


Ooooh I've always wanted some for my Roadster. I didn't realise the TT shop sold them. How much were they Andy? 

Josh


----------



## Super Josh

coachvtt said:


> Changed the bushings on the Dog-Bone...MJM
> 
> No more clanking noise from the 3" dP on the drive shaft..awesome hold down for the torque!!
> 
> I highly recommend this! Why I waited so long is I was not a beliver as well..but now I belive!!
> 
> get-r-done!!!


Which bush did yu go for? Has it made the cabin vibration much more severe? 

Josh


----------



## UKRPG

put the car in for the final powerflex bushes to be installed - thats the lot done


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Bought her a new air freshener & picked up my QS rear valance


----------



## SaintScoTT

ordered a 6000K philips HID kit and some more LED sidelights


----------



## GEM

Super Josh said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my cargo net clips from *http://www.ttspares.com *I am going to try fitting them to the roadster
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I've always wanted some for my Roadster. I didn't realise the TT shop sold them. How much were they Andy?
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

Andy got his from Charlie at ttspares.
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted my boot hooks and cargo net to my roadster


----------



## TTQ2K2

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fitted my boot hooks and cargo net to my roadster


Was that really necessary?? I mean, the boot is so small I'm surprised anything worth putting in it would actually slide. 

cheers


----------



## RLMZ

Today i got overtaken by my mate in his c180 Kompressor.  BOOOOO! lol n


----------



## jsweet

Saw a Black TT with silver bonnet and Silver boot... ?? dodgy combo


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

 In the pouring rain  
John.


----------



## Waterdale

I ordered alot of parts from the TT-Shop 

Including 18" Black Replica Quattro Sport Alloys and spacers, hope the spring comes early this year! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Swapped the boot hooks ifited yesterday for fully chrom ones


----------



## UKRPG

Picked up my V6 bumper woohoo!!!!!!!!!

Its a bit red until the weekend


----------



## seasurfer

jsweet said:


> Saw a Black TT with silver bonnet and Silver boot... ?? dodgy combo


Maybe he had replacements on if has been out on the roads recently


----------



## UKRPG

Now have my new V6 bumper in my hotel room. First issue - its a lot bigger than it looks when you get it off the car and try aand walk it througha hotel reception/take it in the lift (trust me - strange looks for the reception staff)

Ive got to strip it down tonight as its going in to be resprayed Sat morning so its going in the Hotel room bath to get cleaned up - do you think thats wrong    :roll: :wink:


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted my new alloy tax disc holder and did some mighty fine drifting in the icy car park!!


----------



## DAZTTC

UKRPG said:


> Now have my new V6 bumper in my hotel room. First issue - its a lot bigger than it looks when you get it off the car and try aand walk it througha hotel reception/take it in the lift (trust me - strange looks for the reception staff)
> 
> Ive got to strip it down tonight as its going in to be resprayed Sat morning so its going in the Hotel room bath to get cleaned up - do you think thats wrong    :roll: :wink:


 :lol: Fair play mate you've payed for the room go for it 

DAZ


----------



## UKRPG

too right and I found a spare towel in the hallway so guess what thats going to look like later :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

UKRPG said:


> too right and I found a spare towel in the hallway so guess what thats going to look like later :twisted: :twisted:


 :lol: Your a baaaad man.

DAZ


----------



## UKRPG

hey, living the dream. Due to my job a spend too much time in hotels - still steal the biscuits/hot choc and toileteries for the wife every time :roll: :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

I also find hotel baths are an excellent place for cleaning QS grills and V6 spoilers - I'd recommend it should anyone have the question

Perhaps this should go in show and shine!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51

Quality Rich has to be done though even better if you get off early as well and do it in work time :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

I might of finished at 4 and I might not have.....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

The hily narrow roads had been gritted  
No snow...No ice...No pouring rain  
Just a bit of misty fog.

No doubt the news/newspapers will again be full of global warming scare stories next week :roll: 
John.


----------



## Charlie

Richard you are just taking every opportunity to rub my nose in the fact that you picked up a very cheap correct coloured V6 bumper for my car :lol:

Now you have cleaned it up, how does it look?

I would so have done the same and definitely "acquired" the additional towel too ;-)

ps didn't get your pm till this morning and got your voicemail, so have left you a message.

Charlie


----------



## Bennett101

Today I...got my bonnet wrapped in 3M Di-NOC Carbon Fiber Vinyl.










I have been searching for a Carbon Fiber bonnet for two years now, all the US retailers won't ship to the UK so this will have to do until I find one :x


----------



## itsmeagain

Had my haldex filter service and lowering springs fitted at Midland VW yesterday :mrgreen:


----------



## DAZTTC

I have been searching for a Carbon Fiber bonnet for two years now, all the US retailers won't ship to the UK so this will have to do until I find one :x[/quote]

This one no good then mate :? http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat ... uct=701534

DAZ


----------



## KentishTT

Fitted some new headlight bulbs and a 18 LED red foglight bulb.

Still waiting on my 5000k xenons though, so had to fit some others temporarily.

What a git those locking rings are to get back on!


----------



## Bennett101

DAZTTC said:


> This one no good then mate :? http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat ... uct=701534


Cheers Daz, I knew the OSIR ones were pricey but you'd have to be crazy to spend £1,123.91 on a bonnet. I'm looking at spending about £500 at the most lol


----------



## DAZTTC

KentishTT said:


> Fitted some new headlight bulbs and a 18 LED red foglight bulb.
> 
> Still waiting on my 5000k xenons though, so had to fit some others temporarily.
> 
> What a git those locking rings are to get back on!


Yes the locking rings are a pane in the bum and you have to do it all again when the 5k's come :lol: But it will be worth it mate. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## itsmeagain

Today I ordered the sticker that covers my white reverse light, looking forward to fitting it. Will post pics when it arrives and is fitted.  
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=135083&start=30


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> I have been searching for a Carbon Fiber bonnet for two years now, all the US retailers won't ship to the UK so this will have to do until I find one :x


This one no good then mate :? http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat ... uct=701534

DAZ[/quote]

HOW MUCH!!!!!! I think the wrap idea was the way to go ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Bennett101 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been searching for a Carbon Fiber bonnet for two years now, all the US retailers won't ship to the UK so this will have to do until I find one :x
> 
> 
> 
> This one no good then mate :? http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat ... uct=701534
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Cheers Daz, I knew the OSIR ones were pricey but you'd have to be crazy to spend £1,123.91 on a bonnet. I'm looking at spending about £500 at the most lol[/quote]

Just checking :wink:

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been searching for a Carbon Fiber bonnet for two years now, all the US retailers won't ship to the UK so this will have to do until I find one :x
> 
> 
> 
> This one no good then mate :? http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat ... uct=701534
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

HOW MUCH!!!!!! I think the wrap idea was the way to go ;-)

Charlie[/quote]

I like the real thing mate can't get enuff of the stuff. 

DAZ


----------



## basky

Bennett101 said:


> Today I...got my bonnet wrapped in 3M Di-NOC Carbon Fiber Vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been searching for a Carbon Fiber bonnet for two years now, all the US retailers won't ship to the UK so this will have to do until I find one :x


 John that's blatant advertising in your photo ? :lol: :lol: Your bonnet looks great matey really nice job, Now how much to have my bathroom tiled ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bennett101

haha it's inadvertent advertising 

I'm Mark, John's my dad. I was going to blur the details out but imageshack was running very slow so I left it.

P.S.- I'll send him round asap lol


----------



## UKRPG

took my V6 bumper (now very clean!!) to the sprayer

Raven Black by Monday - good times


----------



## Hallyfella

Found my car after all the snow had finally melted :roll: And it was where i left it , still looking shiny and sexy.
Need to go for a spin now . Well maybe tomorrow cos ive just got back from a long 200 mile trip up the M1/M6 and Stella is calling me from the kitchen . :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella

UKRPG said:


> took my V6 bumper (now very clean!!) to the sprayer
> 
> Raven Black by Monday - good times


I hope you disposed of the mucky towel ! :roll: bad boy


----------



## DAZTTC

And give the bath a clean out :roll:

DAZ


----------



## Super Josh

Picked up my 1 litre can of ATE Super Blue Racing Brake Fluid.

So now I can fit my Porsche 4 pots   

Josh


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

am about to take a chisel to a particular sensor on the car... that will ocassionally throw up a fault and then clear it's self... at the moment it's rendering the car abit of a nightmare to drive but when the fault is recorded it's so much better... so if it's clearing the fault on it's own when i smash the sensor to peices it certainly won't clear that as a fault :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

tony_rigby_uk said:


> am about to take a chisel to a particular sensor on the car... that will ocassionally throw up a fault and then clear it's self... at the moment it's rendering the car abit of a nightmare to drive but when the fault is recorded it's so much better... so if it's clearing the fault on it's own when i smash the sensor to peices it certainly won't clear that as a fault :twisted:


Which one Tony ?

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

whell speed sensor.... I set off and flashy flash esp... i brake... it's all good till it's about to come to a stop.. then bangy bangy abs pedal feeling... it's driving me nuts... took the wheel off last night thinking it was the wheel bearing... or abs ring.. but NO... had the fault of front left twice but it just keeps clearing it's self... wish it'd say on as the brakes work better when it's on !!


----------



## DAZTTC

Good luck think there a bit of a pain to change.

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

DAZTTC said:


> Good luck think there a bit of a pain to change.
> 
> DAZ


Have no intention of changing it... just destroying it..... even more so now my other plans for the night are ruined http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161570 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAVECOV

Treated my TT to ......
Millers XFS 5w-40 Full Synthetic Engine Oil
Plus a set of Denso Iridium VK22's Tough Spark Plugs 

Happy Dayz 8)


----------



## welshgar

fitted my new liquid TT 

simples


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Finished putting the car back together with it's new mods.... take a look... lots of pics http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700


----------



## Hark

Went around to Steve's (bozzy96) house for a hand fitting the alpine x-100 I bought off elrao. Took longer than we thought but all in and working now. Many thanks to Steve for the help.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Went around to Steve's (bozzy96) house for a hand fitting the alpine x-100 I bought off elrao. Took longer than we thought but all in and working now. Many thanks to Steve for the help.


Got any pic's mate i really like this unit how are you finding it ?

DAZ


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went around to Steve's (bozzy96) house for a hand fitting the alpine x-100 I bought off elrao. Took longer than we thought but all in and working now. Many thanks to Steve for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pic's mate i really like this unit how are you finding it ?
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Only used it for 10 minutes, will let you know. :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

Actually had a bit of a TT day for once. Collected my V6 bumper which looking amazing - now just need a day to sort it
Finally washed the car properly, fitted a new pollen filter and then some new grooved and dimpled brake discs which was quite easy once I got the bolts undone

Its service and mot week so fingers crossed (at least it cant fail on bushes!)


----------



## DAZTTC

How much is a new pollen filter i need to do mine?

DAZ


----------



## welshgar

DAZTTC said:


> How much is a new pollen filter i need to do mine?
> 
> DAZ


about £8 for the charcoal one (??) from TPS.... dont know how much from the stealers for the normal one :?


----------



## DAZTTC

I think i can stretch to that thanks mate 

DAZ


----------



## Matt B

Fitted my black powdercoated fuel filler cap and some smoked side repeaters.
Took my TT for its first drive in about 4 weeks  
Brakes were poo so took it for a blast, after 20 miles of braking far more than usual all was well.  
Looking forward to driving it to work tomorrow .


----------



## UKRPG

DAZTTC said:


> I think i can stretch to that thanks mate
> 
> DAZ


Yes about a tenner delivered - Audi wanted to add 25 odd quid to my service to do it :?


----------



## DAZTTC

UKRPG said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think i can stretch to that thanks mate
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Yes about a tenner delivered - Audi wanted to add 25 odd quid to my service to do it :?
Click to expand...

Robbing gits :x

DAZ


----------



## bigsyd

started @ 9am on the roadster interior, not inc cleaning the leather seats (thats for another day)finished around 2pm. need to wet vac the carpets when the weather gets a bit better
then had a ride down to halfords for some red cold cathode foot well lighting units....life would be boring with out my 2 girls :?


----------



## seasurfer

Syd, you could start a cresh and have mine on a weekend too


----------



## UKRPG

Took her in for a major at Stansted Audi and a free MOT

Its gone there as they mis quoted me £199 all in so good times

As theres no write up in dealers I'll sort one out once completed (hopefully)


----------



## UKRPG

'm sitting in Audi Stansted waiting for my ickle car...

Sitting next to a lurverly s-line mk2 convertible (yummy seats)

and looking out at a sorry 06 QS in silver with a massive sign on the front saying DO NOT ATTEMPT TO START which sounds pretty bad

Anyway coffes good, internet works well and I think the cars got away with just a referral


----------



## VSPURS

refilled my Bottle of NoS ready for Sunday!

I know have to resist the urge to use it till then!


----------



## NAFE_P

spent 4 hours driving it as had to go to Port Talbot for work, enjoyed every minute (almost!)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Been on the look out for some chrome cargo net hooks still looking


----------



## Hallyfella

YELLOW_TT said:


> Been on the look out for some chrome cargo net hooks still looking


I got some elastic bungee ords from Pound land , they had chrome clips (spring loaded hooks)on each end. Two cords for a pound equals 4 hooks  ill post some pics for you when i get chance , might be what your looking for . :wink:


----------



## RLMZ

Today i took my Car into Audi for the Cambelt and Water pump to be changed and to get a service. 
Also got them to get me some new quattro badges


----------



## YELLOW_TT

the stig said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been on the look out for some chrome cargo net hooks still looking
> 
> 
> 
> I got some elastic bungee ords from Pound land , they had chrome clips (spring loaded hooks)on each end. Two cords for a pound equals 4 hooks  ill post some pics for you when i get chance , might be what your looking for . :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers will be interested to see them but I am looking for the clips that are bolted to the boot floor they are only part chromed on the TT but some GOlfs and Passats have fully chromed ones


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of those 3 new Forge hoses, plus matching clips, and another breather hose I needed. A job for next weekend!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Put my sweet baby up on jack stands to begin the suspension overhaul:
Eibach spring
Bilstein Sport struts/shocks
Strut bushes/bearings
Ball joints
Tie rod ends
control arm bushes
sway bar bushes

 What have I got my self into? 

cheers


----------



## UKRPG

Past its mot with no issues - whoopee

Now all ready for the weekend!


----------



## beeyondGTR

I changed the color of the chrome mesh in front bumper; not all but the middle two. Some members posted it would look better........ I am starting with this...........


L8R.... 8)


----------



## DAZTTC

beeyondGTR said:


> I changed the color of the chrome mesh in front bumper; not all but the middle two. Some members posted it would look better........ I am starting with this...........
> 
> 
> L8R.... 8)


Looks a lot nicer IMO do the sides too. 8)

DAZ


----------



## TTQ2K2

DAZTTC said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the color of the chrome mesh in front bumper; not all but the middle two. Some members posted it would look better........ I am starting with this...........
> 
> 
> L8R.... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot nicer IMO do the sides too. 8)
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Agree. Looks significantly better. Classy, rather than trashy.


----------



## Hallyfella

YELLOW_TT said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been on the look out for some chrome cargo net hooks still looking
> 
> 
> 
> I got some elastic bungee ords from Pound land , they had chrome clips (spring loaded hooks)on each end. Two cords for a pound equals 4 hooks  ill post some pics for you when i get chance , might be what your looking for . :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers will be interested to see them but I am looking for the clips that are bolted to the boot floor they are only part chromed on the TT but some GOlfs and Passats have fully chromed ones
Click to expand...

Here you go , maybe not what your after but might help. :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

First time this week, after having Monday and Tuesday off  
John.


----------



## Hallyfella

Went to the Petrol Station and paid 50p to inflate my tyres to the correct pressure . Some little thieving git had robbed 4 lb from my front left and 2 from my front right  Now thats not on is it! :? 
Oh and whilst i was there i put some of that expensive stuff in to make it go faster :twisted:


----------



## Hark

Sold my BBS CHs last night. Was looking for new wheels. Paid all the people I owed money to (bar one) and I've £25 left. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Glad you got them shifted mate, that was a bit of a saga :-(

I went outside to do some hose inspections, but after yesterdays PCV changeout my fingers still hurt [smiley=bigcry.gif] so I thought bugger it and came inside ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie = big girl :roll:


----------



## Da'sTTand

well, my day was a bit of balance!

DHL called regarding my shipment from Pedders.com , i ordered their AX Coil-over suspension along adj. 22/18 sway bar and KMAC kit . to make long story short , i wouldn't be able to see the kit until next week so that was a shock 

Second i checked on my delivery of OLED Gauges from PLXdevice.com and yet no delivery so those dash vent pod are going to wait a bit more till those Gauges arrive first.

wishing all wonderful evening

UB


----------



## bigsyd

received today from ebay, a genuine Audi TT Tyre Compressor for the QS as it was missing :x ...mint £12.50  well pleased


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bigsyd said:


> received today from ebay, a genuine Audi TT Tyre Compressor for the QS as it was missing :x ...mint £12.50  well pleased


Nice one mate you have been looking for long enough  
I am still waiting for the rear light on the Golf to dry out


----------



## Guest

Got APEX springs fitted and had sticking rear caliper replaced.

Poor now


----------



## DAZTTC

manphibian said:


> Got APEX springs fitted and had sticking rear caliper replaced.
> 
> Poor now


 [smiley=oops.gif] you forgot to post the pic's :wink: Come on you know the rules. 

DAZ


----------



## Guest

Bit dark unfortunately


----------



## zakkiaz

Well today i went to work!!!!  first Wednesday since xmas with the weather!  it was nice to put my foot down and feel i was moving without sliding all over the place....even if it was only 30-40mph what a feeling!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Wendy


----------



## itsmeagain

Fitted my all red rear lights, looks nice. Camera was flat so will post pics over the next few days


----------



## Dotti

Today I smiled at my TT and thought as I always do, it still looks gorgeous


----------



## jsweet

Today i fixed my cam belt tensioner and im officially Skint


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## SimonQS

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.


John, is this the only thread you write on :roll: :wink:


----------



## GEM

SimonQS said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> John, is this the only thread you write on :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Sometimes feels like it Simon. :roll: 
But surely my 2697 posts can't all be on this thread? :wink: 
John.


----------



## seasurfer

Gem, do you ever see anything interesting on your drive to the station


----------



## Dotti

Today I cleaned the windscreen :lol:


----------



## Gerry-TT

How long will this thread run???

Today when I drove home from work I thought my car wasnt running as quick as it should below 3000rpm


----------



## seasurfer

Gerry-TT said:


> How long will this thread run???
> 
> Today when I drove home from work I thought my car wasnt running as quick as it should below 3000rpm


Until Gem retires :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Bit like the 3 word story thread on off topic. That is never ending!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
 
John.


----------



## ttsteve

It was yesterday actually. Parked the car at a friends and we went off to the shoot. Got back late afternoon, could not gain entry to car using remote. Battery flat as a pancake. Sidelights had been left on. How did I manage to do that? Well, for some time the alarm battery warning has been bleeping when I started the car. It wouldn't be so bad if 1) a drop in replacement battery was available (not made any more), and 2) That Audi had made it possible to change the battery without having to cut into the compartment in which it resides. These things have delayed changing the battery. Also, to make matters worse, the driver's side interior light micro switch is intermittent, so sometimes the interior light stays on after you have left the car. Cheap, fragile part not up to the job, specified and fitted by Audi. So, when I got out of the car at my friends (having traveled through mist), in broad daylight I didn't notice that the side lights were on, and of course the alarm did not sound.

Anyway, put the battery to charge on boost setting, and went down the pub for a couple of hours. Got back, fired up like a good un. Interestingly, when I got home, the interior light stayed on again (I was watching it!), so, two bloody reasons why the battery went flat, both due to Audi's poor design.

So, I have to get these things fixed soon! I'm back on the modding trail at Midland VW soon, so I'll get all these niggly things sorted out at the same time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had the qS serviced haldex oil changed and bake fluid changed at Elite


----------



## TTQ2K2

Delayed the completion of my suspension rebuild. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Awaiting arrival of "streatch" bolts and single use nuts.


----------



## kite

Collected the car from the body shop.... :roll:


----------



## Super Josh

Fitted my Blueflame catback exhaust system ready for when the Pipewerx fit my 3" DP in 4 weeks time 

Was a pig of a job because the nuts and bolts on the sleeve that connects the system to the downpipe had rusted solid, so had to be cut free and then off to the shops to source some new bolts. Also had to cut the rear heatshield with tin snips to clear the connection to the backbox.

God it's quite. Nice deep burble at idle, but not much noisier than OEM the rest of the time, should have gone non-resonated.

I wonder if the new 3" DP will make it any noisier? Anyone care to comment.

Josh


----------



## chrishTT

how many miles have you done with new exhaust on josh

today i had a flat tyre and had a new one put on


----------



## ecko2702

Looked at my door as it is out of adjustment. Then had a beer then looked some more. I have no idea how to adjust it. So I cleaned my car instead and then pushed it back into the garage.


----------



## Charlie

I cleaned and polished my car ready for Santa Pod tomorrow - first time I have polished it in months ;-)

Charlie


----------



## harrismhome

Went to Audi and ordered Mk2 LED mirrror indictors, can't wait for next wednesday.


----------



## itsmeagain

Finally got round to fitting my parrot bluetooth kit. After running all the wires and the expensive loom, that I had to order because I have BOSE. It didnt ****** work. Got sound from the ipod but it wouldnt answer the calls. Well pissed off [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2

got the front passenger's side strut assembly out. It took about 45 minutes.  Yesterday, I got the front driver's side assembly out. That took over 3 hours. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Plan to give the qS a good clean if it ever stops raining


----------



## TT8N

...wondering to buy LCR Spitter or not... [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Super Josh

chrishTT said:


> how many miles have you done with new exhaust on josh


Only a couple of miles. But it was secondhand, so should already be run-in and coked up inside.

Josh


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll:  :roll: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

TT8N said:


> ...wondering to buy LCR Spitter or not... [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


Go for it - love mine and its so cheap if you dont like it you can trade it on as it fits pretty much anything with a bit of adjustment


----------



## TTQ2K2

ecko2702 said:


> Looked at my door as it is out of adjustment. Then had a beer then looked some more. I have no idea how to adjust it. So I cleaned my car instead and then pushed it back into the garage.


Obviously you didn't have enough beer. Couple of more and that door would have magically readjusted it self.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

No snow...no ice...no rain  
Just need a bit of sun and I'll be one happy bunny  
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wash time again


----------



## ttsteve

ecko2702 said:


> Looked at my door as it is out of adjustment. Then had a beer then looked some more. I have no idea how to adjust it. So I cleaned my car instead and then pushed it back into the garage.


That is so funny. Nice one, brightened my day!


----------



## ttsteve

Been gathering my thoughts for my next set of mods and repairs at Midland VW.

Fit Milltek resonated catback (buying on forum group buy)
Fit 6 spoke Mk1 OEM wheels (recently bought through forum)
Fit RadTec FMIC (world leading ali radiator/intercooler specialist)
Replace stupid micro switches on doors that keep playing up
Replace front ARB with stock OEM but with poly bushes
Replace rear ARB with Golf 16mm 4motion with poly bushes

After that, at later date, Brembo front brakes, sports cat, 3" downpipe, stg 2 remap. Then all finished....


----------



## DAZTTC

ttsteve said:


> Been gathering my thoughts for my next set of mods and repairs at Midland VW.
> 
> Fit Milltek resonated catback (buying on forum group buy)
> Fit 6 spoke Mk1 OEM wheels (recently bought through forum)
> Fit RadTec FMIC (world leading ali radiator/intercooler specialist)
> Replace stupid micro switches on doors that keep playing up
> Replace front ARB with stock OEM but with poly bushes
> Replace rear ARB with Golf 16mm 4motion with poly bushes
> 
> After that, at later date, Brembo front brakes, sports cat, 3" downpipe, stg 2 remap. Then all finished....


Hi Steve you got the modding bug mate? :wink: re the Brembos I had a go in a mates TT at the weekend and had forgotten just how pap the standard set up is.He drove mine and was very impressed with them.

DAZ 8)


----------



## harrismhome

Bought her the armrest


----------



## NAFE_P

enjoyed driving about with my personal plate back on


----------



## TT Ade

Received my QS grill and matching lower grill, yesterday I received my Mishimoto induction kit.

I have a very nice postie!


----------



## Matt B

ttsteve said:


> Fit RadTec FMIC (world leading ali radiator/intercooler specialist)
> ....


Must have more info, especially if this is a cost effective forge alternative


----------



## KentishTT

Hope I will receive my new alloys & tyres that I ordered on Thursday last week.

I had great comm's from the seller prior to paying and I sent 2 messages after payment and have not heard a thing back.

What's the betting they don't turn up :roll:

Oh well, if they are a 'no show' it'll be my second paypal dispute for undelivered items this week


----------



## KentishTT

ttsteve said:


> Replace stupid micro switches on doors that keep playing up ....


Hi Steve;

Can you please post us a link to the supplier and a 'how to' for replacing just the micro-switches?

They are only available as a whole catch assemby from Audi at a cost of around £90 each 

Wak & John-H looked into replacing just the switch a while back and did not find a suitable solution, so well done for having found a replacement switch.

I know a lot of folks on here will be very interested to know where from and how to.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Refitted my coil hold down clamps after having them powder coated


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Today I am Finding it very difficult to not let the Cat out of the Bag

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttsteve

Matt B said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fit RadTec FMIC (world leading ali radiator/intercooler specialist)
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Must have more info, especially if this is a cost effective forge alternative
Click to expand...

Radtec are Cannock based - near to me, and they are presently developing their Audi/VW collection. Mine will be the first TT FMIC to be fitted. Not sure about price - as you will see on their web site - they are world leaders in cooling, so it's not likely to be cheap as such - but I dunno. Check out details about the intercooler they do for a Ford Focus and see the stats compared to OEM - amazing. When it's fitted I'll feedback.


----------



## ttsteve

KentishTT said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replace stupid micro switches on doors that keep playing up ....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve;
> 
> Can you please post us a link to the supplier and a 'how to' for replacing just the micro-switches?
> 
> They are only available as a whole catch assemby from Audi at a cost of around £90 each
> 
> Wak & John-H looked into replacing just the switch a while back and did not find a suitable solution, so well done for having found a replacement switch.
> 
> I know a lot of folks on here will be very interested to know where from and how to.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kev
Click to expand...

Hi Kev,

I'm just getting OEM ones fitted. I've spent too long looking into the whole problem of these bloody micro switches that I'm fed up with it, and I'm just gonna let Midland VW replace them with whatever. If they last another 10 years it'll do me. I do recall a 'how to' that showed how you could use a better quality micro switch, but it was not a drop in replacement and it involved aralditing it in place etc. Not for the faint hearted or lazy bastards like me. I don't have a link unfortunately.


----------



## Charlie

Steve - i have a passenger side microswitch available if you need one £50 delivered.

PM me if I can help

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## nikos525

Finished off all the software, including installing the front face I'll be using with my car pc, wireless adapters, gps, getting all the ports working. Completed my GTR style guages & got around to fitting my display into the double din holder.

All wiring is finished, thank god, real pain in the rear as was trying not to break the plastic surrounds by pulling on them and they are expensive buggers as I drilled the hole for the cigarette lighter in the wrong place & had to buy a new cover from Audi  
I ran the svga cable down the center tunnel into the boot as have wired all the power cables & valet switch down the left side & all the speaker wires for the amp & usb down the right side. Now just need to get the screen fitted & nearly finished with the interior.
Heres a photo of what will be displayed for touch screen control for everything! 










Cheers
Nick


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Nick - can't wait to see some vids of it in action 

Charlie


----------



## GEM

Charlie said:


> Looking good Nick - can't wait to see some vids of it in action
> 
> Charlie


 8) Seconded 8) 
John.


----------



## Hallyfella

Washed (2 bucket job) and polished the old girl today , then i noticed flecks of white paint on the boot lid and roof !! WTF  
Where i live the the maintenance guy had been round just before xmas and given all the wood under the gutters a lick of paint(white gloss)and with not having used my car over xmas cos of the snow ive only just noticed it !.
Most of the flecks have come off but the rest will need claying . 
Im waiting for him to call round so i can show him the damage [smiley=argue.gif] then i will see what he wants to do about it.
I might demand a full detail from my local fella.
Ooo im not a happy bunny. Ive taken before and after pics for proof. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## KentishTT

Well, my new wheels & tyres did not arrive yesterday or today.

I had a feeling they wouldn't as comm's from the seller stopped as soon as I had paid :roll:

effin ebay idiots!


----------



## KentishTT

I've taken 2 friggin days holiday, spent at home waiting for them too.

Not friggin HAPPY!


----------



## NAFE_P

drove from Swindon to Port Talbot and back for work, I love the bit of road just after you go through the toll, it's like whacky races  :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

KentishTT said:


> I've taken 2 friggin days holiday, spent at home waiting for them too.
> 
> Not friggin HAPPY!


When there on the car this will all go out the window mate. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Gsedge1

Bought a Votex rear spoiler from EBAY.....


----------



## TT Boycie

Thermostat changed, and new discs and pads all round. Ahhh heat [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## physiojlb

took it to the local tyre garage to fix a slow puncture, and ended up buying some new QS styles with tyres after being shown the bent alloys and repaired inside walls of them.

also recieved my clips for the double breaklight mod, and my 3 bar grille...


----------



## Hark

Car at VW midlands tomorrow to see if my loss of boost might be a simple boost leak or anything more serious.


----------



## roddy

just been for 25/30 mile drive on 2"/ 3" of beautifull new fresh snow around inverness , then howled at the full moon for ten minutes,, no sign of Mars tho,, too much cloud,,,    :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

As I have been on nights and it is freezing outside for once sod the cars I am staying in bed all day


----------



## bigsyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> As I have been on nights and it is freezing outside for once sod the cars I am staying in bed all day


give it time lol


----------



## bigsyd

think i discovered a leak on the power steering on the QS


----------



## KentishTT

DAZTTC said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken 2 friggin days holiday, spent at home waiting for them too.
> 
> Not friggin HAPPY!
> 
> 
> 
> When there on the car this will all go out the window mate. 8)
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

I think I've been had.

I found a number for them and they said nothing to do with them & to call another number, they said nothing to do with them really & they do some wheels as a favour to the other place I called.

I have sent 4 emails, phoned 3 times each time been told they'll call me back and no phone call received.

Oh well, I'm going to just buy a new set of tyres and keep my OEM RSTT wheels.

And if anyone is tempted to buy wheels and tyres from these guys - well, I wouldn't!

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/RSRTYRESW ... QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## TT Ade

Always makes me wary when the sold items are always private and no links to products sold 

I hope it works out for you Kev, I thought I was in a similar position not so long ago but they came through in the end, good luck.


----------



## KentishTT

TT Ade said:


> Always makes me wary when the sold items are always private and no links to products sold
> 
> I hope it works out for you Kev, I thought I was in a similar position not so long ago but they came through in the end, good luck.


Thanks Ade 

I have escalated a paypal claim now.

I forgot to mention that supplier was unable to provide a tracking number!
Quite significant that and I can't add further comments until they respond :?

Anyway, the job for monday was going to be .....with new wheels fitted!

Have my rear subframe dropped and adjust the bolt holes by elongating them and trimming a bit off the end of the subframe to allow my rear toe-in to be corrected and then a 4 wheel alignment.


----------



## Hark

Hark said:


> Car at VW midlands tomorrow to see if my loss of boost might be a simple boost leak or anything more serious.


Car was checked over by the guys at VW Midlands today. The car had just gone in to limp mode. All codes now cleared and the car is running fine. Seems like it was requesting too much boost and then overboosted, dropping it in to limp mode.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the OSIR knee pads as far as I dare, 'cause one's a bit tighter than the other, but they're on:


Plus the strut tops - forgot to take pictures! D'oh!

And fitted the 4 wheels Pristine did for me while I was in the States last week. Well chuffed with them!  


Buggers even did the reverse - the whole wheel(s) is/are spotless!


I gave the calipers a bit of a clean while the wheels were off but forgot to clean the discs  


All up, a good day. Now I've just got to clean her!


----------



## physiojlb

Did my double light mod...


----------



## physiojlb

Fitted my 3-bar grill.

Went from above to get mine out. Released the upper bumper and used a screwdriver on the clips and pull from the top, no need to remove the bumper or go through the lower grill.

Thinking about the matching lower grill now.


----------



## lazerjules

Ordered oil and filter from opie


----------



## Gsedge1

Fitted LED number plate lights.

Big thanks to Phil (TT4PJ) who kindly gave me the bulbs after meeting him at the recent West Mids meet 

Before:









During:









After:


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Fitted some halfords extreme brilliance 90% lighter front lights 8)

Very pleased as they were Buy one get one free so saved £20 

Just waiting till i can afford a xenon conversion kit now as my tax has just been paid and service is over due [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Bloody ice on the road again made it a another scary drive! :twisted: 
John.


----------



## KentishTT

Had my rear subframe dropped to adjust the bolt holes that allow the rear toe-in to be adjusted by elongating them and trimming a bit off the end of the subframe to allow my rear toe-in to be corrected and then a 4 wheel alignment.



I only had a 4WA about 8 weeks ago and it was out again.

Bloody roads!

Toe-in at the rear is spot on now and the car is driving really well.

The chap working at the garage remarked "you have a beautiful car" and told me that it had drawn quite a lot of attention at the garage with a lot of compliments from many of their customers.

I was quite chuffed!


----------



## SAJ77

.........one of my new LED sidlights failed after about 3hrs! Not impressed with Ultra LEDs :evil:


----------



## UKRPG

Negative day - got a noise when driving along which increased and got very metallic 

Sounds horribly like drive shaft or alike :?


----------



## mitch-tt

today was my only day off, so i:

Went to TPS and collected my:

LCR splitter
Bonnet catch
Rear light cluster
And ordered all the other bits i need to finalise!

The car will be going in for paint next week, and should hopfully be ready end of march (he hopes)


----------



## denimblue225turbo

went to ECP bury st edmunds, saw my mate monkey, got my bosch MAF and got my boost back


----------



## beeyondGTR

I had a nice email discussion with a forum member about TT stuff


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

No snow...no ice...no scary roads...just rain  
Roll on the lovely Spring days  
John.


----------



## ecko2702

Looked at my door as it doesn't seem to line up like it should tried to figure out how to adjust it gave up after about 30seconds as it was cold.


----------



## UKRPG

Jacked my car up and wiggled my drive shaft about - crap

bad day ahead - anyone got a spare front drivers side!!


----------



## UKRPG

Drive shafts are VERY expensive    [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully theyre fairly easy/quick to fit...............


----------



## Super Josh

Ordered my nice fat Eibach ARBs. 26mm Front and 24mm Rear  :twisted:

Josh


----------



## denimblue225turbo

ordered apex springs from charlie and led side lights form aceparts


----------



## beeyondGTR

Super Josh said:


> Ordered my nice fat Eibach ARBs. 26mm Front and 24mm Rear  :twisted:
> 
> Josh


I saw where there are 28 mm Front ARB how big is big? I thought I was pushing it at F-25 mm & R- 22 mm

So is bigger better? :?


----------



## physiojlb

ordered my new plate


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## rabTT

Grinned like a Cheshire cat as I drove my newly Haldex PP'd TT to work which is all of 2 minutes away . . . took me 20 minutes to get to work this morning :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Was going to wash the qS but the water is freezing on the car


----------



## UKRPG

'm sitting on a train heading towards my mechanics to see how my TT is and hoping there was no further damage caused by the driveshaft going. He hasn't rung so no news is good news (I hope :? )


----------



## denimblue225turbo

cleared my airbag light off my dash, stupid cold weather makes it come on once in a while


----------



## SAJ77

....got new Pagid pads and discs fitted  but discovered that my Powerflex bushes in my Forge tie bars have failed AGAIN :twisted:


----------



## physiojlb

Fitted my LED side lights.

Fitted my QS wheels.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Washed her down, gave the engine plastics a bit of a spruce up with tyre foam, finished refurbing my spare wheel.


----------



## UKRPG

Got my TT back - straight swap in relation to the drive shaft which was great - old one had completely capitulated at the wheel end and half the joint has blown out in bits through the gaitor - wooow


----------



## TTQ2K2

...sold my 180 coupe. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Justin078

Cleaned/Treated my leather seats


----------



## TT Boycie

Witnessed a girl pouring boiling water on her windscreen [smiley=deal2.gif] Boom!
Witnessed a 58 plate saab catch fire big style [smiley=fireman.gif] 
Got threatened by a pensioner for parking in front of his driveway, whilst delivering a parcel to HIM :evil: 
Any that was all by 9am.....


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

:roll: Surprise, surprise :roll: 
John.


----------



## percolated

got woken by construction workers..

got angry..

got APR Stage I for my 225 Quattro..

got grinning like an idiot. The car feels completely different, what a fun drive now.. plenty of mid range torque ready to go!

:twisted:


----------



## roddy

well more like "today i may " wipe the three inches of onernight snow off of iTT if i want to go anywhere !!!!... Brrrrrrr, bloody freezin here !!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

recieved my apex springs  (from charlie) and fitted my led side light bulbs


----------



## physiojlb

Went down DVLA and got my number plate changed over.


----------



## seasurfer

What number plate did you get?


----------



## Hark

Made a decision on the wheels ( I think :roll: )

Booked car in to try and sort fluctuating boost fairies (a weeks time)

Booked car in to respray roof (warranty) and repair slight damage to front and back bumpers - booked for Easter week
(front from bumping a kerb on boxing day and rear from the summer TTOC national meet when I bottomed on the speed bump  )


----------



## Farky

Replaced my N/S rear lamp for a left hooker one (cheers Ell). Cant beat that nice, clean, all red symmetry look 8) (who needs a reverse light anyway, apart from 1 day per year  )


----------



## ViperOneZero

Farky said:


> Replaced my N/S rear lamp for a left hooker one (cheers Ell). Cant beat that nice, clean, all red symmetry look 8) (who needs a reverse light anyway, apart from 1 day per year  )


one hour....'-)


----------



## Hallyfella

Got a bill for a full detail on my V6 (£180) which i will be passing onto (forcefully) to the pr**k painter who splattered it with white gloss. :x FOOKING KNOB JOCKY .


----------



## mikeat45

the stig said:


> Got a bill for a full detail on my V6 (£180) which i will be passing onto (forcefully) to the pr**k painter who splattered it with white gloss. :x FOOKING KNOB JOCKY .


oooooooo im having a kitchen fitted on the 1st March so next weekend mines off to be stored out the way of numpty delivery men and the like in a nice warm garage next to a Bentley (not mine)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Nice one Farky but you know the white dot is best


----------



## Farky

Ha ha, you keep telling yourself that :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Hark said:


> Made a decision on the wheels ( I think :roll: )
> 
> Booked car in to try and sort fluctuating boost fairies (a weeks time)
> 
> Booked car in to respray roof (warranty) and repair slight damage to front and back bumpers - booked for Easter week
> (front from bumping a kerb on boxing day and rear from the summer TTOC national meet when I bottomed on the speed bump  )


Never ending eh mate :lol:



GunnerGibson said:


> Farky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my N/S rear lamp for a left hooker one (cheers Ell). Cant beat that nice, clean, all red symmetry look 8) (who needs a reverse light anyway, apart from 1 day per year  )
> 
> 
> 
> one hour....'-)
Click to expand...

Reverse light not required for MOT :wink:

Today I... didn't do a lot


----------



## percolated

cruised for an hour, day off work. Contemplating exhaust system after recent remap..


----------



## beeyondGTR

put the cover back on... as it is sleet & ice this morning coming down......... no fun today.......


----------



## Paulj100

decided to take the winter cover off the tt


----------



## UKRPG

May have secured some new 19's with Falkens for the price of 2 new tyres - fingers crossed :?


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

recieved the wrong vinyl from ebay ordered a small '20vT inside' i get 'flat 4 inside' gutted :?


----------



## SAJ77

Got my 2 new Falkens from Camskill......and new bushes from Forge


----------



## Super Josh

Drop a 40 mile round trip to parcelforce and DPD to pick up my new Fat ARBs (24 & 26mm) and some Caster adjusting bushes.

Just need my Defcon inserts to turn up from the US now 

Josh


----------



## KentishTT

Not using the car at the moment as 2 tyres are on the markers!

So, today I ordered (from Camskill) 4x new Falken ZE912 tyres; arriving on Monday (I hope)!


----------



## Naresh

Fitted a couple of new mods that were on hold for months due to my new job and exams! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

Naresh said:


> Fitted a couple of new mods that were on hold for months due to my new job and exams! [smiley=book2.gif]


Stop messing about and post the pic's. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## smarties24

Fitted my new LED sidelights  Much better!!!


----------



## coachvtt

purchased numerious *Mods!!*

Thanks to our wonderful Gov..Tax returns....

here is the list..

Tcarbon FMIC..Red hoses
Vag-Com Cable
Spare tire
Forge DV relocate Kit
ECS Red Lightweight Pulleys
Stge 1 Water Meth Kit--AlcoholInjectionsystems
Apex 1.6' Lowering Springs

More to come.....Total..way to damn much...I'm one crazy Pollock...


----------



## Naresh

DAZTTC said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a couple of new mods that were on hold for months due to my new job and exams! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Stop messing about and post the pic's. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Give me a chance Daz, I haven't even uploaded them yet!


----------



## dzTT

noticed ive got fault code 17704 on the Liquid.

49C trick tomoro i think.
Is this a biggie error code?

Dz.


----------



## DAZTTC

Naresh said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a couple of new mods that were on hold for months due to my new job and exams! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Stop messing about and post the pic's. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a chance Daz, I haven't even uploaded them yet!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SAJ77

Got my replacement sidelight LED from Ultraleds....only 4 days after sending the faulty one back! Great service 

Going to fit it and then drive to Leeds for a mates wedding - looking forward to the drive


----------



## mikeat45

Started my car up for the first time since the start of September,,,on the button and sounds as nice as I remember :lol: 
will be moving it out tommorow out the way of dozey workmen :roll: 
still cant drive it yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] ......but it wont be long now..I hope


----------



## denimblue225turbo

put my 20vT inside vinyl on and put my disabled badge on the dash


----------



## NAFE_P

had my car cleaned inside and out, buffed up the sills and exhaust pipes and liquid leather (GT12 then GT11) treated the seats. She looks so clean and shiny now


----------



## bigsyd

had the short shift fitted to the black TT, also cruise control...new engine bits for the QS


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Took the car out for the first time on the big wheels - little bit of rubbing to sort but otherwise all good


----------



## Waterdale

I dreamed about spring and summer 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo

had my apex springs fitted, sits lovely now, although when i first drove it, it pulled like a mother to the right, realised the tracking was miles out, so popped it back round the garage and he adjusted it by eye but need to get it lazer alligned


----------



## TTitan

thinking abotu getting some new wheels...

thinking about cleaning the car....

so I put some air into tyres & filled up the tank...

dreaming about warmer weather to motivate me to clean the car -- polish and wax.

JIM (TTitan)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Roads very icy. 
Saw bad accident on a narrow country road...one car was on its roof.
Had to take a 12 detour and saw another 3 car accident.
John.


----------



## KentishTT

My nice new Faken ZE912 tyres arrived!

I will try and get them fitted today if I can.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Drive to physio and then was the car before MOT tomorrow


----------



## Smeds

Got a payrise and emailed TRD to get a quote for fitting exhaust and lowering springs.


----------



## Waterdale

KentishTT said:


> My nice new Faken ZE912 tyres arrived!
> 
> I will try and get them fitted today if I can.


Fake tyres yes? :lol:

Presume the word was Falken.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Walked back outside in my lunch to look at the car in amazement due to how clean it was after not cleaning it for 2 months!   And ordered some aero wipers, and shampoo shine for it, booked it in for new tyres, ordered new chorus headset (my volume key is dodgy) and got it a new "new car scent" air-freshner. All because I got it cleaned and then kick-started all these things! :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted my new Bosch S5 battery and ordered a Forge Strut brace,R8 coolant cap,Black Audi rings,Carbon caps,And all interior leds


----------



## KentishTT

Waterdale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nice new Faken ZE912 tyres arrived!
> 
> I will try and get them fitted today if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake tyres yes? :lol:
> 
> Presume the word was Falken.
Click to expand...

Whoops, missed the 'l' 

Yes, they are Falkens (my second set but different type this time).

I got them fitted - I posted a new thread about them.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Feels like it's gonna snow again [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: 
John.


----------



## Jansen

Order a set of the world famos LED indicator mirrors from Naresh  
Start to remove the front bumper,needs a new paintjob and to fit new lower air inlets










Donors for new inlets (Parts from new 2010 TTRS)


----------



## UKRPG

Sorted out my Milltek catback - now just need to find a day to go and get it


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Judgement day, free MOT at audi colchester, shall post my findings later :-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hope to get the qS washed if it ever stops snowing


----------



## UKRPG

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hope to get the qS washed if it ever stops snowing


Good luck with that!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Free MOT, straight through at colchester audi and even got a free valet, i couldnt recommend them more, excellent service


----------



## T3RBO

Have just picked up my gloss black headlight inserts and body coloured side indicators


----------



## TTQ2K2

took delivery of OEM/real/not fakes Porka recaro gt3 seats for the 225. OMG!!!!


----------



## Mondo

...got the car back from Epsom Audi after they replaced the water pump and the cam belt (plus v belt, etc) for free, when the water pump they fitted back in May '08 failed last week. Less than two years' old, see? No new warranty for the fitted bits however as they wouldn't take money off me for the work. Still, better than the £690 or so they were going to charge me for the privilege!


----------



## Farky

Postie delivered my 30mm rear spacers to replace the 20mm ones already fitted......10mm makes all the difference :roll:


----------



## Super Josh

TTQ2K2 said:


> took delivery of OEM/real/not fakes Porka recaro gt3 seats for the 225. OMG!!!!


Come on PICS 

Josh


----------



## TT Boycie

Farky said:


> Postie delivered my 30mm rear spacers to replace the 20mm ones already fitted......10mm makes all the difference :roll:


If you are selling your 20mm ones let me know


----------



## roddy

drove 154 miles on some of the best roads in GB,, from dumbarton to inverness, via loch lomond , glen coe , ft william and loch ness,, roads quite ,even had the classic section from ballachulish to ft william all to my self, ( unheard of !!  ) ave . 32mpg ( dis ) 58 mph,,,so obviously not tanking,,,, great great run,, R


----------



## TTQ2K2

Super Josh said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> took delivery of OEM/real/not fakes Porka recaro gt3 seats for the 225. OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on PICS
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

Here's the pic the original owner sent before I said yes. They look much better in person. Leather looks new, not a scratch, crease, tear, mar, stain.










Black with Black Alcantara inserts and on the sliders. He said they came with leather inserts too, so I jumped on the opportunity to buy. Turns out there are two complete sets of ancantara and two complete sets of leather  . Enough for 8 chairs! Shipped to my door for equivalent of 1240quid.

I will get around to installing them later this month after I finish my suspension rebuild.

cheers


----------



## ecko2702

Awesome seats I have seen a TT with GT3 seat they look awesome. Almost 2kUSD for the seats isn't too bad a price I must say.


----------



## TTQ2K2

ecko2702 said:


> Awesome seats I have seen a TT with GT3 seat they look awesome. Almost 2kUSD for the seats isn't too bad a price I must say.


Savings of at least 1000usd. Jumped at the chance. Last "good" deal i saw on ebay was for $3000.00 and no additional seat inserts, plus they had obvious wear and tear. I'm a happy guy!!

cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am going to have a look at the venue for TTOC Event 2010


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Snowed again last night :twisted: 
No gritting done...scary drive again on the country roads  :twisted: 
John.


----------



## TT Ade

Added my Mishimoto induction kit and new grills to my policy with CK.

With a bit of luck I might even get to fit the grills today!


----------



## itsmeagain

Today I am collecting my OEM RS4/RSTT alloys from being refurbed :mrgreen:


----------



## basky

Installed my New LED sidelights from the Bay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-VERY-BRIGHT-1 ... 5884df2cdb Nice 8) Took about 5 minutes a side, Sweet 8)


----------



## T3RBO

basky said:


> Installed my New LED sidelights from the Bay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-VERY-BRIGHT-1 ... 5884df2cdb Nice 8) Took about 5 minutes a side, Sweet 8)


I have those fitted, they are a huge improvement over my previous ones


----------



## kbob221

T3RBO said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my New LED sidelights from the Bay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-VERY-BRIGHT-1 ... 5884df2cdb Nice 8) Took about 5 minutes a side, Sweet 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I have those fitted, they are a huge improvement over my previous ones
Click to expand...

I have just ordered those as well as a pair of these. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0541331662

I would be interested to know which LED's can be bought for internal lights? I am after white, I don't want to go chavvy blue!

Kieran


----------



## T3RBO

Just fitted my armrest spacer that I received yesterday... sod of a job to get one of the bolts in!


----------



## smarties24

Gave the car a well deserved clean and gave her a good old polish too, lookin 8) Also fitted my new number plate LED's, makes such a big difference, looks awesome now


----------



## UKRPG

Had the most bizarre day - won a Milltek cat back - yeah, had great comms from the seller along with instructions where to collect near Bedford. Thought nothing of it until I pulled up outside TheTTShop 

Freaked me out a lot however it was right so ended up there this afternoon for the first time - great place (to no surprise) met the guys, met a couple of forum members (hello again!) and picked up my used but perfect Milltek from Justin which had been in their stock room

So a surprisingly good afternoon

Not only that but I sat in their shop and didnt buy anything else!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got the valve on one of the qS wheels tightened as it had a slight leak


----------



## SteviedTT

Gave my TT a wash today, as it was nice and took some pics. So for all you picture whores, here goes.
View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



I know she needs lowered and I also want to get myself some BBS LM's with anthracite spokes and a polished lip. What do you guys think? Any comments gratefully received.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Rich_h

...washed the soft top with blue Johnsons baby wash so that tomorrow I can Fabsil it.
It is drying overnight in the garage.
I should be able to Fabsil it and put it away before it rains tomorrow.


----------



## T3RBO

Took my car to the garage this morning for some dismantling and this afternoon I sent the parts away

Won't have it back now until at least Wednesday


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Hey GEM did you not drive it 5 miles to the station today :wink: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Am looking forward to tomorrow so i can fit my new Forge strut brace and R8 coolant cap... And if i can be arsed ill do my smoked corners too


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ELLIOTT said:


> Am looking forward to tomorrow so i can fit my new Forge strut brace and R8 coolant cap... And if i can be arsed ill do my smoked corners too


R8 coolant cap looks great... i fitted mine the other week... certainly looks better than the horrible blue one., and still manages to look OEM but special :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Should do for how much it costs :lol:


----------



## danws86

fitted a new EGT sensor, biggest job i've done on any car i've had! now i have no more fault codes!


----------



## beeyondGTR

readjusted the rear yellow koni shocks as I had them rock hard half way is great best of both worlds 180* degrees.

fixed radiator hose as it fell on belt and rubbed a hole in it........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


L8R......... 8)


----------



## roddy

beeyondGTR said:


> readjusted the rear yellow koni shocks as I had them rock hard half way is great best of both worlds 180* degrees.
> 
> fixed radiator hose as it fell on belt and rubbed a hole in it........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> L8R......... 8)


the front of your car is quite "busy " tho i do q like it,,, do you have a prob with the bonnet, re above right hand head lamp, or is this some demon mod that i dont know about !!!!


----------



## DAVECOV

Picked up a new coolant temperature sensor 
For fitment tomorrow Will finally get rid of that 16500 fault 

Happy again!


----------



## ian222

Looks like a carbon bonnet not fitted right, you can always tell a car when its not from the uk. Not liking the front of it at all, sorry mate


----------



## physiojlb

Fitted new coolant temp sender... and broke the pipe from the air filter to the secondary air pump :evil: , so ordered a new pipe, and jubilee cliped it back together so i can go to london tomo.


----------



## MadJohnnyTT

...received new Pipercross air filter, and 'thought' about installing it. Manana...


----------



## Neb

beeyondGTR said:


> need more adjustment


that's not all it needs..


----------



## beeyondGTR

roddy said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> readjusted the rear yellow koni shocks as I had them rock hard half way is great best of both worlds 180* degrees.
> 
> fixed radiator hose as it fell on belt and rubbed a hole in it........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> L8R......... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> the front of your car is quite "busy " tho i do q like it,,, do you have a prob with the bonnet, re above right hand head lamp, or is this some demon mod that i dont know about !!!!
Click to expand...

No you see correctly..... when my son wrecked it the insurance would have totaled it... he took out the head lamp all of it....
the cost of a new one was around $700.00 US I bought it off someone for $246.00 but the one tab was messed up I tried using a piece of metal ect...... I know Audi has a repair kit for tabs but was tapped out of money.... for now I will live with it later on I will fix or get led headlights as fixing it is easy as I only need to remove the radiator cover

Nothing has been easy with this retro fit.... I have 8 months of photos step by step...... I am disabled so a lot was done at night when it was cooler (NC) and having "NOT" the right tools all the time....... but what a fun challenge

it has lifted my spirits.... My wife could not believe it runs... I still have some mods not finished.....

Someone healthy my have gotten it all done in a month..
View attachment 1



L8R... 8)


----------



## roddy

good work "beyond ",, yer son sure did a number on it, !!!!!


----------



## percolated

great stuff, i don't mind the front.. i mean i wouldn't choose it for myself but it works well if you're into that kind of styling! :wink:


----------



## Guest

You've done a lot better that i could have done  It's been good seeing all the crazy pictures you've come up with over the past few months 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

My favorite is Superman Splashed down in My Engine Bay has to be a Classic,,,,,,,,,

Thanks.... Work in progress......


----------



## Super Josh

Received my Mishimoto Induction Kit   

Just need to brave the cold to fit it now. :lol:

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Loading the qS up for a weekend away


----------



## DAZTTC

Doing a N249 AND N112 delete. 

DAZ


----------



## Naresh

Had an angel eye fail so trying to source a new inverter! :?


----------



## nikos525

Finally got around to fitting my carpc screen & all that's left to fit is the amp & the carpc & she's ready to go 


















Nick


----------



## MadJohnnyTT

^^^Absolutely loving that!!! (maybe apart from the carbon surround)^^^^

Today I......achieved MOT FAIL! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## percolated

nikos525 said:


> Finally got around to fitting my carpc screen fitted & all that's left to fit is the amp & the carpc & she's ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


man i love this forum. this is awesome.. is that a double-din configuration?


----------



## Farky

Changed my 20mm rear spacers, for 30mm ones 8) Just need camber arms now :roll:


----------



## nikos525

percolated said:


> nikos525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to fitting my carpc screen fitted & all that's left to fit is the amp & the carpc & she's ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> man i love this forum. this is awesome.. is that a double-din configuration?
Click to expand...

Percolated, yeah it's a double din but as I've found out double din isn't an exact science and have found a number of different sizes with the regard to double din screens, go figure :?


----------



## Hark

Farky said:


> Changed my 20mm rear spacers, for 30mm ones 8) Just need camber arms now :roll:


You got a 3/4 view from the front?

I considered going out to work on the car, but feel rough after last night's quiet pint :roll:, so having a day on the sofa.


----------



## Farky

Hark said:


> You got a 3/4 view from the front?
> 
> I considered going out to work on the car, but feel rough after last night's quiet pint :roll:, so having a day on the sofa.


Thats the only quick pic I took after fitting them. I know what those days feeling rough after a few feel like, work on it tomorrow, you'll feel brand new again


----------



## Smeds

Sat in the waiting room at Audi for an hour and a half while my car was serviced, now I want a MK11 even more!!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted my Forge strut brace and R8 coolant cap, The cap had to be modified to sit with the image the correct way up...Also fitted interior LEDS oooooo  Got some Osir carbon caps coming to finish the strut brace off!

Cheers Ell 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Farky said:


> Changed my 20mm rear spacers, for 30mm ones 8) Just need camber arms now :roll:


Nice stance...Like the symetry mod where did you get it? :roll:


----------



## Farky

ELLIOTT said:


> Nice stance...Like the symetry mod where did you get it? :roll:


Some dodgy geezer off here :lol: I'm hoping to re-wire them tomorrow so the inner indicators will be reverse lights (If im not too hungover)

Your engine bay looks very clean mate 8)


----------



## djmorton038

Cleaned the Car to death :twisted: Wheels off and clay bared!!!! Even managed to fit my LED Side lights


----------



## Chevy1

Fitted my new 19" RS4's, oil and filter change, haldex oil change, new thermostat, air filter and a scan to check for any codes and all is well


----------



## bigsyd

had a ride out to warrington audi to look at a TTS


----------



## Daz8n

... tried to change my thermostat but ran into problems so took a drill to my airbox instead!! :wink:

Daz


----------



## Thundercat

Cleaned my throttle body and MAF, as you can see it doesnt look like its been done for ages :roll:

Before:









After:









Car felt a lot better afterwards though


----------



## DunnersTT

Picked up my newly refurbished wheels and a V6 bumper


----------



## lazerjules

Sat in the passenger seat, in the garage for a few hours taking heated seat measurements for Hark.

Bought new battery as I discovered mine died after 10mins of heated seat activity.


----------



## Dotti

I went and looked at a red Mk2 at Southend Audi!


----------



## Hark

lazerjules said:


> Sat in the passenger seat, in the garage for a few hours taking heated seat measurements for Hark.
> 
> Bought new battery as I discovered mine died after 10mins of heated seat activity.


  thankyou ^^

Syd and Dotti both looking at mk2s?


----------



## Dotti

Hark said:


> Syd and Dotti both looking at mk2s?


Only looked Hark - promise :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR

had the car vag check on everything possible all was in primo shape..........    very happy

that was one of my last things to do before starting a mini trip..............


----------



## TTQ2K2

Startted finally replacing all my suspension parts. All new parts plus nut/bolts that are one time use are here. Temperature is a warm 39F, sun is shining, and snow has melted. Maybe this time tomorrow I'll be done...wishful thinking?


----------



## coachvtt

I had my timing betl kit done...and ECS Underdrive Pulleys...so sweeet....


----------



## Daz8n

... finished doing my thermostat... and fitted the wakbox!! Just going out for a spin now!!


----------



## Daz8n

Thundercat said:


> Cleaned my throttle body and MAF, as you can see it doesnt look like its been done for ages :roll:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car felt a lot better afterwards though


Where does that live??? Is there anything else that can be cleaned/degunked easily??


----------



## roddy

goil


beeyondGTR said:


> had the car vag check on everything possible all was in primo shape..........    very happy
> 
> that was one of my last things to do before starting a mini trip..............


where are you going


----------



## denimblue225turbo

washed it again (sea gulls have it in for me!!)


----------



## Jamo8

Had the roof down driving down a dual carriageway, 4x4 inside me threw a stone up hit the windscreen and the stone ended up in the roof compartment behind me.No damage done but SxxT myself as there was a hell of a noise


----------



## beeyondGTR

those beastly little rocks I know they are aiming at nice cars I never see them hit a trashed car.........

have to talk to the Head Rock Person and get this straighten out....... Glad no real damage just a little soil job..... 

L8R.....


----------



## Jamo8

beeyondGTR said:


> those beastly little rocks I know they are aiming at nice cars I never see them hit a trashed car.........
> 
> have to talk to the Head Rock Person and get this straighten out....... Glad no real damage just a little soil job.....
> 
> L8R.....


Cheers beeyondGTR
If you could have a word that would be fantastic :lol: Good clean of the seat and she's like new again 

Jamo


----------



## T3RBO

Daz8n said:


> Where does that live???


How to guide for the TB

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/127279.aspx


----------



## beeyondGTR

T3RBO said:


> Daz8n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does that live???
> 
> 
> 
> How to guide for the TB
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/127279.aspx
Click to expand...

on the 225 hp make sure you remove the air flow sensor that is inside of the throttle body.........


----------



## ori14

Today I bought my new car (pick it up Saturday....first time TT owner!) a new air freshner, cd carry case, silver dial type tax disc holder and demister pad! Bought myself obligitory (Thelma and Luoise) head scarf and uber cool sun glasses! Waiting to cruise with the rag top down! lol


----------



## Nilesong

Congratulations!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Good eh?? 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ori14

Nilesong said:


> Congratulations!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Good eh??
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Loving the Mexican waver Erol..am sooo excited...don't know how I'm going to get through the week...waiting waiting la la la la la la! Need to get myself one of the double cup holders but don't like the though of having to screw it in! Hmmm *pauses for thought!* I can't wait to be crusing down the motorway in it on Saturday, boy does she/he (havn't decided on gender yet!) go! Woohoo! Only thing I'm slightly concerned about it the visibility as I'm used to having back windows and a large rear window! It's all about the mirrors!!! :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

congrats - pictures are obligatory once your an owner :wink:


----------



## ori14

These are the pics still ont he website as I don't pick ut up until sturday, hope it loads ok! :lol:
The leather is black although the pic looks grey!

Tori


----------



## Nilesong

So, thinking of mods already??? Nice car!
Hope you made sure you've got good'n - Cam belt, water pump changed recently? If not - do it!

Keep an eye out in the for sale bit for a cupholder. But I would go single cup holder and armrest!! 

Let the modding begin....

Besides headscarf and dark glasses. Ha! :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

... am so missing my car 

Walked about 2 miles up a bloody great hill with a dislocated toe, not once but twice (text me he would be home then wasn't) just to pick some stuff up off a mate!


----------



## TTQ2K2

As the suspension rebuild continues, today I got the swaybar bushings installed after removing them yesterday...what a pain in the arse. R&R's the tie rod ends today too and got one of my control arms back in. Slo, very slo. :x

then I went to my grandsons birthday party. 6 today.

cheers


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

 The ice on the car this morning was like glass! Solid!  
John.


----------



## wul

just realised i forgot to pick up my qs lower grill on sat [smiley=bigcry.gif] and im now on my way to london till friday [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hark

Dropped car at vwmids to change some hoses. Was late as there was a massive nail on my rear offside tyre.

Was in a hurry so have left the offending wheel in the garage and fitted 17" 6 spoke.

Car looks stupid on 17s


----------



## UKRPG

Got out my autosol and metal polished my beatiful Milltek back box prior to fitting  - how anal is that - looked fantastic though


----------



## Eiphos_1830

Booked the car in at a local indie for a check

planning on ordering some bits :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR

UKRPG said:


> Got out my autosol and metal polished my beatiful Milltek back box prior to fitting  - how anal is that - looked fantastic though


 Nothing ANAL about it just something you have to do.......Crazy maybe but in a good way..... 8) Polish -on.....


----------



## ori14

Today I organized to pick up my new car tomorrow rather than on saturday....the supsense was killing me! :twisted:


----------



## beeyondGTR

Post Lots Of PIC"S you lucky Devil....... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Daz8n

....reattached my rad hose to the thermostat housing and topped the coolant back up... went for a test run and treat her to a jet wash seen as I nearly killed her!!! 

Daz


----------



## jayhanson

Met my sister I've known about for 17 years but never met.... it's complicated.!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John


----------



## UKRPG

Booked mine in to The TT Shop for an alignment session Tuesday (23rd) in the afternoon - anyone about for a cuppa?


----------



## percolated

remembered people can hardly see into the car with the factory tinting, especially at certain times of day. people were gawking into the car for excessive lengths of time, mustn't have seen me in it!


----------



## Jamo8

Gave her a good wash and wax now it's started raining aaaaahhhhhhhh! :x


----------



## TTQ2K2

Suspension rebuild continues. As of last night when I stopped working, I only had the new down links to fit and completing the install of the strut/spring assemblies remaining (with new bearings/bushings of course) and the front suspension would be done. I'm short 2 retaining bolts that I ordered from the stealer...they'll arrive tomorrow so today I think I'll take a day off from suspension work and instead clean/condition the GT3s that will be going in as soon as I finish the suspension work.

Completed:
Base of strut/spring assemblies in wheel bearing houseing 
Control arms with DEFCON2 bushings are in. 
New sway bar bushings in. 
New tie rod ends on. 
New ball joints in.

All with new nuts and/or bolts.

then it's rear suspension time followed by alignment.

cheers


----------



## DAZTTC

Fitted a new after run pump all working fine now. 

DAZ


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John


----------



## Dotti

I have just washed and waxed her and fallen in lover with her all over again and again and again as you do on a sunny day when washed and looking totally and utterly sparkly spangly [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

still have no car


----------



## TTQ2K2

Finished the front passenger side of the suspension rebuild.

Say it with me, "WooHoo"

cheers.


----------



## DAZTTC

TTQ2K2 said:


> Finished the front passenger side of the suspension rebuild.
> 
> Say it with me, "WooHoo"
> 
> cheers.


Well done mate keep going. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Hark

Car wasn't ready to collect so need to get it tomorrow or Friday which means I can't try fitting my seats. 

I put a side £200 to get the Rs6s black, but went shopping and spent it on clothes, some new trainers and Call of Duty MWF2. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Car wasn't ready to collect so need to get it tomorrow or Friday which means I can't try fitting my seats.
> 
> I put a side £200 to get the Rs6s black, but went shopping and spent it on clothes, some new trainers and Call of Duty MWF2. :roll:


Mate you need to have a word with your self. :wink:

DAZ :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fake carbonised anything within reach


----------



## Thundercat

Got new disks and pads fitted on the back  
and discovered the pain in my side is down to two cracked ribs  :evil:


----------



## rob1975

Managed to get my average MPG over 30 for the first time ever!!! Filled up, reset and drove up motorway for three and a half hours!!!
While doing so narrowly missed an accident when 2 four foot square pieces of plywood flew off a flat bed transit in front of me!!!  Luckily saw them start lifting and got the rubber duck out of there!!!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## percolated

wiped dust off the car.. slides off easy from recent wax 8)


----------



## UKRPG

Gave my mechanic my car and my Milltex catback

Good times


----------



## coachvtt

Still trying to install my AIS..and just bought a boost gauge..thats first..then the Water/Meth system AIS finished..

since this system sprays off boost...The Pollock that I am a gauge would be a good idea...


----------



## kbob221

Fitted LED's to the number plate and front side lights, impressed with the reults I have ordered five more for the interior lights!

Kieran


----------



## UKRPG

Got my car back with its Milltek on yum!


----------



## Dotti

Got her all dirty again after having washed her yesterday


----------



## denimblue225turbo

adjusted my headlight level, gotta wait till tonight to see what i have done  , i think i did 2.5 turns :lol:


----------



## Hark

Booked the car in to have the tracker serviced and for me to start paying the subscription.

Never bothered before, it's something the previous owner had. But with all the mods it'll give peace of mind and also bring insurance down a bit.

If the car was ever nicked' I'd never get the value of the mods back.


----------



## Gram TT

I ordered my 15mm/20mm wheel spacers this morning. hopefully get them fitted at the weekend.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got a call from Awesome my parts are in so booked in for the 25th


----------



## TTQ2K2

finished the front suspension. Showing new Eibach spring, Bilstien sport strut, and coupling link.










Shiny. What you can't see are the new ball joints, tie rod ends, sway bar bushings, and control arm bushings.

Beginning work on rears tomorrow.
cheers


----------



## T3RBO

got my car back... it's been a long week :lol:

Big respect to the garage (Boringdon Manor Garage) for staying open late and getting my car back together when the dashpod only arrived a few hours beforehand

Too dark to really see the new inserts and corners in the headlights so looking forward to the morning


----------



## beeyondGTR

I finally bought MY ArmRest Ordered. I got it in Red Leather and they threw in a Silver Leather Armrest Pad for FREE.....

Got an Incredible Price....... MEEZZZ Very Happy          

Can not Wait.................. Yeah Baby.......... 8)


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Smeds

Found cans of JS and coke, perfect for the office!!


----------



## roddy

TTQ2K2 said:


> finished the front suspension. Showing new Eibach spring, Bilstien sport strut, and coupling link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny. What you can't see are the new ball joints, tie rod ends, sway bar bushings, and control arm bushings.
> 
> Beginning work on rears tomorrow.
> cheers


Envy ,, envy !!!!


----------



## Charlie

Refitted my OSIR spoiler and still have the black crap all over my hands :-(

The car is currently on the drive with the boot wide open and covered in electrical tape to hold the bugger on 

Charlie


----------



## percolated

used vagcom to activate anti-hijack feature... 
also am looking for a full version... :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

Had a trip up to JBS.

DAZ 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

What you had done DAZ?


----------



## T3RBO

... didn't really do anything car related apart from drive to the doctors in total shame as my car has never been so filthy!

Damaged my foot last week and now can hardly walk but can't be arsed to get it x rayed


----------



## DAZTTC

ELLIOTT said:


> What you had done DAZ?


Hi mate just picking up a Defi boost gauge and controller. 

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo

ordered a swoosh volt gauge to match my boost gauge to put in my other vent


----------



## Rustytt

Cleaned the car inside & out & noticed a chip in the clearcoat has turned into a bubble.


----------



## zakkiaz

Today I found out i've been driving round with no MOT for 3wks


----------



## Ady.

Kerbed my newly powder coated alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## welshgar

changed my - top mounts, Rear anti roll bar for a 4mo one, inc bushes, and changed a broken spring.

Car feels like new 

apart from a hole i found in my inner CV boot.  to be changed Sooooon


----------



## Hark

Bought 4 new Goodyear duragrips for the Rover 25.

Took off the Avon summer Tyres before I die.

Car not rdy due to hold up getting small pipe from audi.


----------



## Dotti

I nearly had my whole entire side wiped out by some truck driver at Bluewater - never going to that place again! :x


----------



## percolated

got the go ahead from the mrs to take the massive wing spoiler off the back of the car.. now need to find an oem one..


----------



## Hallyfella

Dotti said:


> Bluewater - never going to that place again! :x


Now thats not entirely true is it Dotti ? :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Finished the suspension rebuild.  Started late morning with the rear shocks and springs. Took about 3 hours as i was slow on the first side but second went quickly...about an hour.

The rebuild included:
new Eibach springs
new Bilstein sport struts and shocks
new DEFCON2 control arm bushing setup
new sway bar (OEM) bushings
new outer tie rod ends
new ball joints
new front drop links.

cheers.


----------



## Super Josh

Am off to Pipe Werx in a few minutes to have a 3" DP and sports CAT fitted.

They are also going to turn my Blueflame system into non-res to give me a bit more sound 

Josh


----------



## ELLIOTT

I am off to go fit my black rings, new tax disc holder,and finish all interior leds 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

I got MOT and passed


----------



## Hark

> Finished the suspension rebuild. Started late morning with the rear shocks and springs. Took about 3 hours as i was slow on the first side but second went quickly...about an hour.
> 
> The rebuild included:
> new Eibach springs
> new Bilstein sport struts and shocks
> new DEFCON2 control arm bushing setup
> new sway bar (OEM) bushings
> new outer tie rod ends
> new ball joints
> new front drop links.


Sounds like hard work... :? Should handle well now though.



zakkiaz said:


> I got MOT and passed


Congrats.

I finally picked up car. Hadn't realised how much I had missed it. Two new hoses fitted and boost is playing properly again. 8)


----------



## TTQ2K2

Hark said:


> Finished the suspension rebuild. Started late morning with the rear shocks and springs. Took about 3 hours as i was slow on the first side but second went quickly...about an hour.
> 
> The rebuild included:
> new Eibach springs
> new Bilstein sport struts and shocks
> new DEFCON2 control arm bushing setup
> new sway bar (OEM) bushings
> new outer tie rod ends
> new ball joints
> new front drop links.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like hard work... :? Should handle well now though.
> 
> I finally picked up car. Hadn't realised how much I had missed it. Two new hoses fitted and boost is playing properly again. 8)
Click to expand...

Thanks. It was difficult at times but very doable. This was my first attempt at DIY maintenance, so I took much longer than someone who routinely works on their TT. With a Bentley and the scores of DIYs available on the US and UK forums, this rebuild could be done by almost anyone...as long as you have a reasonable amount of basic tools. If not, with the dollar/pound savings from DIY labour, one could buy the necessary tools and still come out way ahead. Plus, they'll have tools for the next DIY.

cheers.


----------



## Hark

You can tell you've not seen me work on a car.

If I tried that lot the car would be a write off by the time I had failed miserably.

I'm quite good at taking things apart, it's getting them back together where I have issues.


----------



## wul

collected and fittede my qs lower grill.....sweet  damaged new paint work on bumper fitting it tho.....not so sweet


----------



## T3RBO

wul said:


> collected and fittede my qs lower grill.....sweet  damaged new paint work on bumper fitting it tho.....not so sweet


Where did you get it mate?


----------



## Dotti

Today I cleaned my beloved TT for the 2nd time in 3 days to keep it looking spangly :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

washed it, waxed it and fitted my new 100w sports blue full beam bulbs


----------



## Dotti

denimblue225turbo said:


> washed it, waxed it and fitted my new 100w sports blue full beam bulbs


We've had snow here in Billericay ... heading your way to now dust your TT


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> washed it, waxed it and fitted my new 100w sports blue full beam bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> We've had snow here in Billericay ... heading your way to now dust your TT
Click to expand...

it can fuck off :x


----------



## TTQ2K2

Hark said:


> You can tell you've not seen me work on a car.
> 
> If I tried that lot the car would be a write off by the time I had failed miserably.
> 
> I'm quite good at taking things apart, it's getting them back together where I have issues.


That's was my thought process first, but relized the worst I could do was get in over my head and then have to have it towed to a "real" garage...but if i could do it, then much more money in my pocket for future mods.. :wink:


----------



## jayhanson

Had to remove,hospitalise and perform major surgery on my windscreen wiper motor (in Hindsight I should have looked at it earlier as the wiper were slow)

my bad.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Debadged the v6...


----------



## TTQ2K2

ELLIOTT said:


> Debadged the v6...


Nice A$$!!!!

cheers


----------



## lazerjules

Painted front grill. Masked off and sprayed flat black, decided it looks better than it did but still a bit pants, going to order a new oem one.

Shoved some v-power in.


----------



## percolated

called the original dealer who sold my car new and was told they had changed the DIS previously! phew, that's one expense i won't have to fork out for...


----------



## denimblue225turbo

going up my dads works unit to hopefully finish 2 wheels that i am refurbing and re-paint my calipers


----------



## Dotti

Looked at it sat on the drive


----------



## ELLIOTT

Am still unable to fit my smoked corners due to this bleeping snow! Roll on summer.


----------



## Rich_h

Looked at it sat in the garage.
As it has been sat in there for over a week (we have been on holiday) I thought about starting it before I need to drive it to my new job tomorrow.
Still undecided.


----------



## UKRPG

Stripped off the front end this morning, swapped out lights for some new ones

Black inserts
Smoked Corners
Twin Angel eyes

ohhh yesss (I think I just did a little sex wee  )


----------



## ELLIOTT

UKRPG said:


> Stripped off the front end this morning, swapped out lights for some new ones
> 
> Black inserts
> Smoked Corners
> Twin Angel eyes
> 
> ohhh yesss (I think I just did a little sex wee  )


Pictures please................. :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO

UKRPG said:


> Stripped off the front end this morning, swapped out lights for some new ones
> 
> Black inserts
> Smoked Corners
> Twin Angel eyes
> 
> ohhh yesss (I think I just did a little sex wee  )


Very nice mate... car practically finished now, lol


----------



## UKRPG

Certainly is - just the fly eye and double brake conv and V6 rear spolier upgrade to go


----------



## roddy

ELLIOTT said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped off the front end this morning, swapped out lights for some new ones
> 
> Black inserts
> Smoked Corners
> Twin Angel eyes
> 
> ohhh yesss (I think I just did a little sex wee  )
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures please................. :twisted:
Click to expand...

no , not requied, thanks, !!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

Hope fully Roddy mate - he wants to see the lights......... :?


----------



## Farky

UKRPG said:


> Stripped off the front end this morning, swapped out lights for some new ones
> 
> Black inserts
> Smoked Corners
> Twin Angel eyes
> 
> ohhh yesss (I think I just did a little sex wee  )


PICS (but not of the little sex wee) 

I went for a hot chocolate at 1900 feet above sea level, still some snow there.....car is rotten now with all the salt about :x


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## zakkiaz

Took TT to the gym, Left it in car park as it looks fit enough!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Left it on the drive to get wet


----------



## lazerjules

Fixed dv split pipe

Ordered silicone hose to replace dv hose as its gonna split again, I can tell.

Booked in for Cambelt, Wpump, tensioner, brake fluid change, inner cv boot change, gearbox oil leak investigation and gearbox oil change

Gonna be skint! Again! 
One day I may be able to spend some beans on mods instead of fixes and general repairs!

Oh and booked misses car in for MOT


----------



## Charlie

Farky said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped off the front end this morning, swapped out lights for some new ones
> 
> Black inserts
> Smoked Corners
> Twin Angel eyes
> 
> ohhh yesss (I think I just did a little sex wee  )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Richard - I look forward to checking that little lot out tomorrow night - you are still going strong and if you think a list of 3 things is all that is left you are clearly smoking crack :lol:
> 
> PICS (but not of the little sex wee)
> 
> I went for a hot chocolate at 1900 feet above sea level, still some snow there.....car is rotten now with all the salt about :x
Click to expand...

I am not normally a fan of the debadged grille look, but that pic looks sweet

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve

Yesterday I had original OEM 6 spoke wheels retrofitted in place of my RS4 replicas. The beauty about it is - as well as the understated complimentary look - is that the OEMs give me another 10mm of offset into the wheel arches on top of the spacers (10 and 15mm). I'm well pleased. Pics eventually - but everyone knows what OEMs look like!

NB, 17" RS4 replicas and budget tyres for sale separately in relevant section.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Only have 2 days untill my trip to Awesome


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Went to work for the morning - The TTShop this afternoon so working from there - nice


----------



## denimblue225turbo

plan on recoding the central locking system


----------



## Dotti

Reversed into my conifers! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ttsteve

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


That's a surprise Gem!


----------



## Fashling

Ripped the LCR splitter off when exiting a potential new house's driveway and my nice shiny new Blueflame exhaust back-box fell off in the mechanics hands when we were trying to understand what the banging noise from under the car was!

Turns out the exhaust hadn't been fitted too well and was banging into the floor of the car and the backbox had come loose!!!!

Ho-Hum, at least the suspension wasn't to blame this time for the clunking noises!


----------



## Super Josh

Dotti said:


> Reversed into my conifers!


Not too much damage I hope?

Josh


----------



## Waterdale

Fitted my Forge DV007, and took off my old BW.


----------



## coachvtt

Installed A.I.J. 
Water /Meth system


----------



## les

Scraped the passengers side door and rear wing on the feckin garage door jamb [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo

recoded my central locking...blip noise armed.....tried removing headunit, had it out a couple of weeks ago now wont come out for love nor money :?


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> Scraped the passengers side door and rear wing on the feckin garage door jamb [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to here that mate 

DAZ


----------



## smarties24

Took my alarm out to find the leaked batteries, so as John's wonderful write up says i went out and bought some new batteries and wire, hopefully solder it and fix it tomorrow after work


----------



## wallstreet

Finally figured out how to make my Avatar and below pictures wooHoo! :twisted:  Missing driving the TT!

Last week had the roof rails resprayed for FREE thank you Swiss AUDI AMAG the best Monopoly of the top marques of La Suisse including VAG, PORSCHE et al !


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scraped the passengers side door and rear wing on the feckin garage door jamb [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here that mate
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Cheers, I guess it was an accident waiting to happen as getting in my garage is not the easiest and when the cars in its as tight as a crabs a*** Door and rear wing damaged [smiley=argue.gif] Will take it to my local body repair shop tomorrow and see how much its going to cost me


----------



## Dotti

Super Josh said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reversed into my conifers!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much damage I hope?
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

Thankfully NO :wink: , mind you though I walked into the kitchen and saw a load of conifer bits on the floor and I had a load of it in the back of my jeans also :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Today we have been on a cracking good blast and released all that pent up energy caused by the bad weather not allowing us to go wherever we wanted to.

Joe







and Judy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Go tmy car aligned at TheTTshop, brought my liquid - oh yes and met loads of members in Milton Keynes


----------



## TTQ2K2

Got the OEM seats out and cleaned the carpet. tomorrow will fit the new seats.


----------



## ecko2702

TTQ2K2 said:


> Got the OEM seats out and cleaned the carpet. tomorrow will fit the new seats.


Better make your own thread and post tons of pics. Can't wait to see them fitted.


----------



## beeyondGTR

I got my New Armrest in the mail and tomorrow putting it in............

have the double cups it will be tight but workable   8) :wink:

very happy.......


----------



## percolated

washed and dried the car


----------



## ausTT

manphibian said:


> Fake carbonised anything within reach


how did you do that


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
:roll: 
John.


----------



## TTQ2K2

ecko2702 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the OEM seats out and cleaned the carpet. tomorrow will fit the new seats.
> 
> 
> 
> Better make your own thread and post tons of pics. Can't wait to see them fitted.
Click to expand...

Will do Joe.

Lots of "...all ya gotta do is..." posts on R&R the front seats, but I found that it is not quite as simple [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Got about a dozen pics on the removal so far so will put the relavent pics together with text.

cheers,

bob


----------



## Dotti

Looked at all the conifer bits on the back of it and did nothing about it


----------



## sTTranger

Aust said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake carbonised anything within reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you do that
Click to expand...

Wow, very cool, what else did you get your hands on.

After many recommendations, booked my car in at aps for monday to get a cat-bypass


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Aust said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake carbonised anything within reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you do that
Click to expand...

 Is that a carbon wrap?


----------



## roddy

les said:


> Scraped the passengers side door and rear wing on the feckin garage door jamb [smiley=bigcry.gif]


sorry to read this mate,, hope it is not toooooobad !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just loading up ready formy trip to Awesome


----------



## malstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just loading up ready formy trip to Awesome


Don't forget you locking wheel nut key this time. :wink:


----------



## TT Ade

malstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just loading up ready formy trip to Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget you locking wheel nut key this time. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Harsh, very harsh!


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Charlie

TT Ade said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just loading up ready formy trip to Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget you locking wheel nut key this time. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Harsh, very harsh!
Click to expand...

But fair 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

Had to come to Canary Wharf so parked the car at a different station to usual and could get her over the huge speedbumps into the car park - doh :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

At Awesome just been inspecting my ECS stage 2 brakes and KW V1 coilovers waiting for them to be fitted


----------



## UKRPG

Lovely!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

UKRPG said:


> Lovely!


Thanks also got the a second hand ECS 300mm rear kit to finish the job off


----------



## UKRPG

I guess the real challenge is leaving the likes of Awesome/TheTTShop etc. without buying something else!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

UKRPG said:


> I guess the real challenge is leaving the likes of Awesome/TheTTShop etc. without buying something else!


To late mate :lol: last time I was here for the blueflame cat and exhaust group buy and they sold me a ull remap so far this time it has only been a carbon key cover


----------



## TTQ2K2

finished the seat install: OEM 8) 8) Porsche GT3s.      Pics to follow.

Wife said, "Your putting porsche seats in your car? :roll: :roll: :roll: But it's a TT, not a porsche...that's just wrong."

Sometimes they just don't understand. :? 
cheers


----------



## ecko2702

TTQ2K2 said:


> finished the seat install: OEM 8) 8) Porsche GT3s.      Pics to follow.
> 
> Wife said, "Your putting porsche seats in your car? :roll: :roll: :roll: But it's a TT, not a porsche...that's just wrong."
> 
> Sometimes they just don't understand. :?
> cheers


I want pictures!!!! They deserves their own thread though


----------



## Guest

jiggyjaggy said:


> Aust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake carbonised anything within reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a carbon wrap?
Click to expand...

It's carbon effect vinyl:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT


----------



## denimblue225turbo

looks like an excellent job mate


----------



## denimblue225turbo

got my gauges back up and running and got the drl's working


----------



## Guest

denimblue225turbo said:


> looks like an excellent job mate


Cheers chap, doing the rings was a right ball ache :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

i was going to atempt some carbon wrapping, grab handles and odds and sods but i thought i would only bugger it up so gave up before i even started :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

ecko2702 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finished the seat install: OEM 8) 8) Porsche GT3s.      Pics to follow.
> 
> Wife said, "Your putting porsche seats in your car? :roll: :roll: :roll: But it's a TT, not a porsche...that's just wrong."
> 
> Sometimes they just don't understand. :?
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I want pictures!!!! They deserves their own thread though
Click to expand...

Preview of seat install post  :









cheers


----------



## ausTT

TTQ2K2 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finished the seat install: OEM 8) 8) Porsche GT3s.      Pics to follow.
> 
> Wife said, "Your putting porsche seats in your car? :roll: :roll: :roll: But it's a TT, not a porsche...that's just wrong."
> 
> Sometimes they just don't understand. :?
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I want pictures!!!! They deserves their own thread though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preview of seat install post  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Well Hello sexy chairs - nice to meet you


----------



## beeyondGTR

I installed my armrest but was unable to fit double cup holder I am looking at options as I do not want to screw it up.... 


I am happy with this.......


----------



## UKRPG

Completed my double brake light conversion and fly-eyed my rear lights

(They weren't black enough!!!)


----------



## Waterdale

Got my foglight LEDs.


----------



## Super Josh

Waterdale said:


> Got my foglight LEDs.


So what are they like?  How bright are they compared to the bulbs that you took out?

Josh


----------



## TTQ2K2

Discovered my fronts bilsteins were not seated properly/fully a few days ago. Removed and replaced one yesterday afternoon and one this morning...all good now. Then mounted my 18s. Will wash it now and post pics tonight.

cheers.


----------



## basky

Machine polished two imperfections out of my bumper and alien and realigned one side of my LCR splitter as wasn't happy with the way it looked 8) and it's only 09.30 ! thank goodness for my luxury shag-pile carpet in the garage :lol:


----------



## Charlie

UKRPG said:


> Completed my double brake light conversion and fly-eyed my rear lights
> 
> (They weren't black enough!!!)


You really are going for the stealth fighter look Richard 

I did bugger all to mine as it was raining pretty much all day - roll on the summer (if we get one)

Charlie


----------



## zakkiaz

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> :roll:
> John.


Love it!!!!!!
Do you do anything different!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Charlie said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed my double brake light conversion and fly-eyed my rear lights
> 
> (They weren't black enough!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> You really are going for the stealth fighter look Richard
> 
> I did bugger all to mine as it was raining pretty much all day - roll on the summer (if we get one)
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Weather is truely rubbish today :x

Sprayed my rear spoiler in the garage satin black, you never know it might improve later and I'll get it on but not holding my breath


----------



## conlechi

Swapped out my dodgy old alarm siren for a new one 

thanks to John_H and Waks how to's it only took 20 mins including re-drilling the mounting plate for the larger bolt

Mark


----------



## TT_Tesh

Today I... Drove to Grantham and fitted some Votex Wheels to the TT!! Pics in MK1 Topic Board!!

Only took 2 hours to do the whole round trip inc fitting!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## NAFE_P

let my Dad have a drive, I bet he doesn't think his Celica is very quick now


----------



## Jansen

Fitted MK II fog lamp

















And maybe next week my rear light cluster from Ireland arrives ???


----------



## danws86

painted my calipers red, and put my quattro stickers on my mirrors


----------



## Hark

Finally got heated 911 heated seats working, but then halfway through my tests the battery has died again. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

danws86 said:


> painted my calipers red, and put my quattro stickers on my mirrors


Hi good job on the calipers but i think your wheels could do with some TLC. 

DAZ


----------



## Matt B

Hark said:


> Finally got heated 911 heated seats working, but then halfway through my tests the battery has died again. :roll:


Great news that you got them working, the seats hold you so much better in the bends - you will notice on the first roundabout.


----------



## danws86

DAZTTC said:


> danws86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> painted my calipers red, and put my quattro stickers on my mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good job on the calipers but i think your wheels could do with some TLC.
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

tell me about it! this wheel is one of the ones in better condition, one on the back is terrible. was the previous owner not me!


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hi good job on the calipers but i think your wheels could do with some TLC.
> 
> DAZ


Look who's talking. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good job on the calipers but i think your wheels could do with some TLC.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking. :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm not posting pic's of my wheels though and if i did you my son would be drooling. :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Rustytt

Major job today, changed a sidelight bulb. Thought for a while I wasn't going to make it.


----------



## silverbadger

Now this is a damn tastey mod! Me like! :mrgreen:

Got a how to Jansen?



Jansen said:


> Fitted MK II fog lamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe next week my rear light cluster from Ireland arrives ???


----------



## TTQ2K2

took her around the block after mounting the OZs 8) .










cheers


----------



## beeyondGTR

it was yesterday but anyway... Went to a Audi Quattro get together in Augusta, GA had a nice drive 4 hours each way

nice group it is part of Audi's 30 years of Quattro ...... The dealership gave host by letting us drive some cars ........

while there a guy drives up in a GT 3 Porsche ragtop which I have never seen maybe I didn't (the ragtop that is) and was

trading in on a R8 that was nice......... he left empty handed..........
View attachment 2

View attachment 1



L8R.......


----------



## ecko2702

TTQ2K2 said:


> took her around the block after mounting the OZs 8) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Now all you need to do is paint it. :lol: :lol: Only joking I love aviator grey but it looks like it's in primer like they forgot to paint it. I love the way yours is turning out as of lately been putting a lot of time and money into it


----------



## SAJ77

....came back from working in Croatia and drove my TT for first time in 3 weeks


----------



## pij

Wash and waxed my baby....

but forgot to drive her! :?


----------



## Guest

pij said:


> Wash and waxed my baby....
> 
> but forgot to drive her! :?


Bet the brakes will be fused on tomorrow


----------



## percolated

got a response from an ebay dude who sold me a new OEM spoiler for the TT, which I will be keenly waiting for. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 1254wt_941

Will have to get the sealing/bolts and screws from Audi, who want to charge $125 for just the sealing kit!


----------



## RyanJohnH

Cleaned the leather seats for the first time since I bought her! Don't hate me too much, only been a month or so


----------



## UKRPG

Finally fitted my rear spoiler - its a Polish one from ebay so has taken a bit of love getting it on but definately worth it as you'll see

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2524


----------



## TTQ2K2

ecko2702 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> took her around the block after mounting the OZs 8) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need to do is paint it. :lol: :lol: Only joking I love aviator grey but it looks like it's in primer like they forgot to paint it. I love the way yours is turning out as of lately been putting a lot of time and money into it
Click to expand...

thanks Joe,

the first TT I fell in lust with was AG. New eventually I get one. Probably done with mods. At least for the near future with the exception of the spoiler delete later this summer. Need to rebuild the mod account.

cheers.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Drove her in the rain today for the first time.  Bought her last June and have managed to avoid driving her in the wet until today. [smiley=bigcry.gif]...I know, I'm being a puss.

cheers.


----------



## UKRPG

Jesus - Drove her for the first time today NOT in the rain I think!!!


----------



## Jen-TT

Cleaned my steering wheel


----------



## Daz8n

Why does that red A6/S6 whatever its meant to be at the top of the page have an RS*8* badge on it??? :?


----------



## T3RBO

Daz8n said:


> Why does that red A6/S6 whatever its meant to be at the top of the page have an RS*8* badge on it??? :?


Probably got it on special offer at Costco :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

decided the standard bose headunit had to come out whatever the cost, the cost was it came out in about 20 bits, just to find it was the 5amp fuse that had blown in the back!! never mind, time to replace with somthing new


----------



## Alex_TT

Spend half the day cleaning her up, and shinning them exhaust tips! serious elbow grease.....


----------



## percolated

recoded the instrument cluster to have both numbers and needles illuminated even when the lights aren't on, with Vagcom

much fun for everyone.

next time i'm in a tunnel, i'll be smiling. :wink:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

:twisted: Bleedin' roads covered in ice again...Downhill all the way and real scary :twisted: 
John.


----------



## J55TTC

... my TT passed MOT 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

Today I met an old friend, She has also got a TT!!  And it's Red! :lol: 
Her's is in the garage at the moment as she bumped it on the ice!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Really want to clean mine but have been bad all week and it's a little cold -2 even in the sun! 

Wendy


----------



## percolated

received my new OEM bootlid spoiler by courier.. all the way from England. Excellent delivery time, like 3 days including the weekend!

now just have to get the current one off, and then convince myself i don't want the smooth look.


----------



## TTQ2K2

percolated said:


> received my new OEM bootlid spoiler by courier.. all the way from England. Excellent delivery time, like 3 days including the weekend!
> 
> now just have to get the current one off, and then convince myself i don't want the smooth look.


If you decide to go smooth, contact ecko2702 (Joe) on this forum. He's here in the states and is looking for an oem spoiler.

cheers.


----------



## les

Went to Awesome and delivered my parts ready for tomorrow. All looking good so far. Watch this space :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> Went to Awesome and delivered my parts ready for tomorrow. All looking good so far. Watch this space :wink:


?????? Shouldn't you be going to the body shop ? :lol: Sorry cheep shot Les. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Awesome and delivered my parts ready for tomorrow. All looking good so far. Watch this space :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ?????? Shouldn't you be going to the body shop ? :lol: Sorry cheep shot Les. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

 Its booked in mate. They can't do it till the 15th though  Would have liked that sorted first but thats the way it worked out. :?


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Awesome and delivered my parts ready for tomorrow. All looking good so far. Watch this space :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ?????? Shouldn't you be going to the body shop ? :lol: Sorry cheep shot Les. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its booked in mate. They can't do it till the 15th though  Would have liked that sorted first but thats the way it worked out. :?
Click to expand...

15th  at least its on the passengers side and you don't see it every time you get in mate.Come on then spill your guts what you having done at Awesome ???

DAZ 8)


----------



## UKRPG

Is it big lips and a fake nose to go with your headlight eyebrows Les?


----------



## zakkiaz

Got the presser washer out and got the dirt off....don't feel well enough to go the whole hog!!!!! 
Looks better than it did, maybe the weekend it will get wash'n'wax


----------



## les

DAZTTC said:


> 15th  at least its on the passengers side and you don't see it every time you get in mate.Come on then spill your guts what you having done at Awesome ???
> 
> DAZ 8)


 All will be revealed tomorrow providing its completed in time. :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

Washed the car and found some scratches from cats sitting on my car :twisted: ...ordered some Megs ScratchX.

Ran a Vagcom scan - no faults! 

Saj


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
:roll: :roll: :roll: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

'm finally going to get my last exterior mod done and post a build thread - whats the best place to host pictures these days so I can load them straight up?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sorting my cleaning gear in to my new kit bag


----------



## SAJ77

Bought some Virosol to clean my wheels this weekend


----------



## sTTranger

successfuly fitted my arm rest


----------



## percolated

took the OEM spoiler i ordered online out of the packaging. Then took the aftermarket spoiler off and realised, I want a spoiler delete.

So i booked the car in for a smoooth rear, spoilerless. Can't wait now. :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO

Finally took the car in to have all four wheels re balanced and the tracking done, as hitting a fair few pot holes over the winter so seriously needed doing. £70 well spent


----------



## zakkiaz

I filled up the tank for another month!!!! :lol:


----------



## ecko2702

Put a front clip on a Jeep and then put my new drop links and fog light bulbs in my TT only took 9hours to do everything. :lol:


----------



## ausTT

i have been seeing more and more people with the armrest for the TT - is it worth it?


----------



## UKRPG

Definately as long as you get the spacer block to make it an actual useable height :roll:


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## T3RBO

Received my QS lower centre grill... the search is over :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Nice one Robb - welcome along!


----------



## DAZTTC

Had my wheels refurb  will post pic's when I've tuck some. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Had my wheels refurb  will post pic's when I've tuck some. :wink:
> 
> DAZ


Just in time for Ultimate Dubs  I need to pull my finger out next week and get cracking on a proper clean and polish up

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my wheels refurb  will post pic's when I've tuck some. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for Ultimate Dubs  I need to pull my finger out next week and get cracking on a proper clean and polish up
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Yes but was not planed for that just happened to be going to the right place at the right time.  Still not shore I've done the right thing yet. :?

DAZ


----------



## ori14

Today I got up only to find a cat had been doing starfish impression on the roof of my softop! Huge circle of fur!!!  :evil: 
The motorway got rid of most of it but I need a plan to keep them off it! Grrr!


----------



## Dotti

Cleaned my seats and interior with pears soap 8)


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my wheels refurb  will post pic's when I've tuck some. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for Ultimate Dubs  I need to pull my finger out next week and get cracking on a proper clean and polish up
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but was not planed for that just happened to be going to the right place at the right time.  Still not shore I've done the right thing yet. :?
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## SAJ77

Got my Mini DV camera  (Cheers Matt for the heads up  )


----------



## DAZTTC

Just in time for Ultimate Dubs  I need to pull my finger out next week and get cracking on a proper clean and polish up

Charlie[/quote]

Yes but was not planed for that just happened to be going to the right place at the right time.  Still not shore I've done the right thing yet. :?

DAZ[/quote]

Why?[/quote]

I went with Black Chrome dose look very 8) Black powder coat the hole wheel then sprayed bright sliver/chrome ish on the face and clear powder coat the hole lot.Looks a bit like this http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... s%3Disch:1 But more silver than chrome. 8)

DAZ 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> Cleaned my seats and interior with pears soap 8)


Well does it work!!!????? :? :lol: 
Wendy


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:

Baaaaaaaaaaaaad ice on the roads again! :twisted: Hurry up Spring  
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Removed an airvent to strip it down and fit my liquid


----------



## J55TTC

... got mumps


----------



## GEM

J55TTC said:


> ... got mumps


Ahhhhhhhh...you poor little soldier [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Get well soon.
John.


----------



## UKRPG

Went out and brought a glue gun, installed my liquid, ran a vagcom sweep an No errors - woo hoo


----------



## zakkiaz

J55TTC said:


> ... got mumps


Get well soon!!


----------



## danws86

changed my cone filter to the wak box, cone was too loud!

Dan


----------



## Dotti

Washed the inside yet again with pears soap!


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> Washed the inside yet again with pears soap!


It doesn't work then if you have had to do it again !!!!! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good wash and wax still needs a lot of work onc the weather is sorted


----------



## Hark

MIght try a cone filter just see if I like the extra noise. lol

Anyway that's not one I was posting...

I bought some new defi gauges. 8)


----------



## C.J

Bought sidelights and number plate lights (LEDs) off eBay, from recommendation off here


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> MIght try a cone filter just see if I like the extra noise. lol
> 
> Anyway that's not one I was posting...
> 
> I bought some new defi gauges. 8)


You going for the Wak look mate :wink: I've refitted my Wak box so I'll bring the Neuspeed with me on Wed if you like.

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC

Had my 4 wheel alignment done at APS big thanks to the guys cars handling very well. 

DAZ


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIght try a cone filter just see if I like the extra noise. lol
> 
> Anyway that's not one I was posting...
> 
> I bought some new defi gauges. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You going for the Wak look mate :wink: I've refitted my Wak box so I'll bring the Neuspeed with me on Wed if you like.
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Yer sounds good. Why you changed back to airbox again?

I now have 6 gauges.  Not keeping them all though.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIght try a cone filter just see if I like the extra noise. lol
> 
> Anyway that's not one I was posting...
> 
> I bought some new defi gauges. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You going for the Wak look mate :wink: I've refitted my Wak box so I'll bring the Neuspeed with me on Wed if you like.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer sounds good. Why you changed back to airbox again?
> 
> I now have 6 gauges.  Not keeping them all though.
Click to expand...

Which one's you selling ???????????????????? 

DAZ


----------



## Hark

Yer I did think of you. Oil temp would be the one you'd want. I need to try them to check they are all ok and I'll show you Wed if they are here.

Dunno if they are 52 or 60mm though. Should fit your link box though. Also have a defi boost gauge as well so I'll list that.


----------



## Daz8n

... received my Megs APC, mixing bottle and Megs Endurance Tyre Gel. Ordered some black gloss spray paint for headlight inserts and engine bay trim. And ordered an R8 oil cap from Awesome!!!! Coolant next if the 90 degree thing is easily sorted! Oh and got a 2005 dashpod so I will have a backlit dash finally!! Busy weekend coming up... not forgetting the door handle and puddle lights!!!


----------



## C.J

Popped to the local scrappy, and picked up an MK3 Golf's rear light cluster.

Did the twin/double brake light mod using 2 clips from the Golf's cluster


----------



## zakkiaz

Have managed to wash and wax, vac and polish inside and out Sparkley 
Oh and broke two nails :x


----------



## Hallyfella

Fitted my Flyeye kit


----------



## Fictorious

Fitted my Forge FMCL007p, pipercross air filter, and replaced my rear ARB with a 19mm rear, only problem to note (and a big one) was the bolts at the bracket after resonator on exhaust (don't have the second bracket) wouldn't undo as they are too badly corroded so had to lightly lower exhaust without bending cat and work with the 5cm gap I got, meaning the job took 3 hours rather than 1 or so, but it's all done now and can feel the difference, which is great. Old one was fairly badly cracked anyway so new one feels so much better.


----------



## Neb

I need to upgrade my rear ARB soon for sure..

Today I replaced the factory 6 disc changer for a brand new OEM one. ECS had them for $49 so I couldn't say no. Was a pain to replace but I'll have a DIY with pics soon for sure.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted smoked corners! 8)


----------



## taTTy

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted smoked corners! 8)


Just looked in your garage .. small change - big difference


----------



## ELLIOTT

Thankyou mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lazerjules

Cleaned seats with Pears, then liquid leather.

Replaced a few old boost hoses with silicone


----------



## Daz8n

lazerjules said:


> Cleaned seats with Pears, then liquid leather.
> 
> Replaced a few old boost hoses with silicone


And you posted the 2000th post on this thread!! 8)


----------



## mistersixpot

Today I paid £7 for an Albanian handjob ......... to get rid of the salt and gunk on my car, now it's all shiny again, ready for a proper cleanup!


----------



## zakkiaz

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted smoked corners! 8)


Please don't laugh.....but whats smoked corner's???? 

Wendy


----------



## ELLIOTT

.Inside the headlight the indicators are originaly orange, Mine are now smoked! 8) Much better... IMO of course/


----------



## zakkiaz

ELLIOTT said:


> .Inside the headlight the indicators are originaly orange, Mine are now smoked! 8) Much better... IMO of course/


What do you have to do?


----------



## ELLIOTT

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/ec ... itting.htm


----------



## was

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted smoked corners! 8)


looks great 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

ELLIOTT said:


> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/eclipse_lights_howto/fitting.htm


Thanks
Wendy


----------



## lazerjules

Daz8n said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned seats with Pears, then liquid leather.
> 
> Replaced a few old boost hoses with silicone
> 
> 
> 
> And you posted the 2000th post on this thread!! 8)
Click to expand...

Cool, is there a prize?


----------



## Dotti

Lazerjules :- How did the seats come up having used pears?


----------



## beeyondGTR

Ordered today RED leather for grab handles, steering wheel and brake handle. Should be just the right amount

of RED to touch it up with the LED's in RED I ordered 4 different sets to get it right 

Next get all nicks-n-scratches out along with rear bumper touch-up not much more left...........


----------



## percolated

was walking out to the car park to get in the car, excited to be driving it again.
then i saw my boss's R8 parked pretentiously right next to the exit.
i've got to say, it did fade in comparison.


----------



## TTQ2K2

IMO, the R8 is an exceptional car and I could be persuaded to give my left nut for one. but, I don't believe its style will be considered iconic in 10-20 years. Ten years after the introduction of the TT, its design has reached iconic status. My 2cents.

cheers.


----------



## TT Boycie

Went out to the car, armed with products ready to wash, clay, Jetseal 109, and collinite 172 it ready for the spring.
Dash was showing -1.5 on the outside temp. Gave it a good wash and dry, froze my tits off, water on the floor was icing over and so i gave up  
Nevermind, off to the pub later then.....


----------



## DAZTTC

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted smoked corners! 8)


Much better 8) mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Mondo

...did the washer bottle door cap mod thing, just in time for someone to be thinking of machining (sp?) propper ones. Oh well.

And yesterday I got the PCV (i.e. breather, I think) hoses changed 'round at Wak's, and got Was's 'engine bay bling' screws/washers fitted so no more stripped/stuck screws - yay!


----------



## welshgar

Changed the Battery, and fitted some led side lights.......

cut my hands to pieces in the process. Winner :?

washed, polished and waxed the car too. Shineeeeeeeeeeey :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

went to play out on the country lanes in the sun 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

manphibian said:


> went to play out on the country lanes in the sun 8)


Wicked photo!! Can i borrow you to take pics of mine


----------



## denimblue225turbo

finally finished my anthracite refurb and i am well pleased with the finish and look, pictures will follow later


----------



## Guest

> Wicked photo!! Can i borrow you to take pics of mine


Cheers buddeh 
yeah, sure. Buy me a decent camera and i'm yours


----------



## Hark

Just come in, the light has beaten me. Both oem seats are out, enough panels loose or off to run the cables to the new ones. All wiring is wired up, just need to get new seats in and connected and put it all back together. :roll: Should have started early today I guess.

Weighed new seats 19kg each. OEM are 23kg so weight saving is minimal but I think that's alright considering they are electric/heated and leather.

Hopefully finish it in the week.

In the meantime, the liquid leathered chairs are in the living room and making amazing gaming chairs for the xbox lol


----------



## lazerjules

Nice work Hark! Did you test the seatbelt bit?

I managed to hoover the car, had a bit of a late night last night and couldn't muster the energy for much else.


----------



## ELLIOTT

What seats have you fitted Hark?


----------



## ELLIOTT

ELLIOTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> went to play out on the country lanes in the sun 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked photo!! Can i borrow you to take pics of mine
Click to expand...

You need some massive brakes to finish it off, And maybe smoked indicators? IMO of course, This is one of my favourite pics!


----------



## C.J

Cleaned and polished the car, then made a 1mile drive up the lane to get some pictures...


----------



## Guest

smoked indicators..... good call  i never thought of those! will go well with the theme.

Colour change on the wheels next, anthracite. Big brakes are a bit out of budget


----------



## zakkiaz

Today I've just chilled  not even gone out in the TT  spent most my time the forum...sad git!!! :lol: :lol:
Wendy


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> Today I've just chilled  not even gone out in the TT  spent most my time the forum...sad git!!! :lol: :lol:
> Wendy


I noticed you here alot also


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I've just chilled  not even gone out in the TT  spent most my time the forum...sad git!!! :lol: :lol:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you here alot also
Click to expand...

Well got to get to know you lot some how!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
And it's better than being bored! :roll:


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> Well got to get to know you lot some how!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> And it's better than being bored! :roll:


Never a dull moment on this forum


----------



## chrishTT

Cleaned the interior
looked awesome no pics though

also front grill rings are black now

next lil mod coming next weekend


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well got to get to know you lot some how!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> And it's better than being bored! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Never a dull moment on this forum
Click to expand...

Notice you keep cleaning your leather with pears.....hows it come up!?  and what did you use to do it :?:


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> Notice you keep cleaning your leather with pears.....hows it come up!?  and what did you use to do it :?:


I cleaned the leather just briefly on thursday then gave it a proper going over on Friday. Has come up marvelous, very matt and feels brand new. Steering wheel feels fantastic. Just used a bar of pears soap with sponge to wash the leather seats front and back and a bowl of warm water and a jay cloth to rinse off the soap suds and a clean glass cloth cotton tea towel to dry excess off. If you try this, try and avoid getting the soap on the stitching  . Then I run the car for about 10 minutes with the heaters on and heated seats to dry it out abit. I wouldn't recommend using this soap too often though as it might dry out the leather. Follow by liquid leather conditioner if you have some


----------



## percolated

had a trigger finger on ebay and bought the retrofit cruise control stalk.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## TT8N

Drove it 5 miles to the Bank this morning 
Leslie


----------



## Super Josh

Left mine at home and cycled the 2.5 miles to work this morning 

Josh


----------



## C.J

Walked 60 seconds to the office 8)


----------



## Dotti

Sat here catching up with every thread :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

....had to fill up with normal unleaded instead of Shell V power as I was running very low and couldn't wait for a Shell garage!

I'm sure the car is not running as well on the standard stuff - will definately not run low on V power again!!


----------



## Daz8n

...found out my TT is most likely remapped and I didn't even know!!  :lol:


----------



## Daz8n

SAJ77 said:


> ....had to fill up with normal unleaded instead of Shell V power as I was running very low and couldn't wait for a Shell garage!
> 
> I'm sure the car is not running as well on the standard stuff - will definately not run low on V power again!!


Same here yesterday... but it was normal Shell - no V Power whatsoever!!!


----------



## zakkiaz

Washed my seats with pears soap came up a treat


----------



## MosTT

Daz8n said:


> ...found out my TT is most likely remapped and I didn't even know!!


Hey me too daz just had my anti roll bar done today and the mechanic asked if it's been mapped he seems to think it has .


----------



## MosTT

Had the awfull creak fixed today new arb and found out it may be mapped !


----------



## lazerjules

Drove to work, worked, waited for my glaze and wax to turn up......Nothing. Had to fix broken work loo, which leaked everywhere....Drove home.....Drank wine.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
 
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Back at Awesome


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi,
Today my son has done a mod for me!!!  
put my TT stickers on mirrors Look 8) :lol: 
Wendy


----------



## UKRPG

Drove around with a full set of Porsche 997 front brakes in my boot pondering my options/whether I want to install them...


----------



## denimblue225turbo

washed yesterday, waxed today, cleaned leather with megs, cleaned dash and door panels


----------



## T3RBO

Took the car out for a spin as not used it in over a week due to being ill, and found someone had written 'clean your car' on the bonnet :lol:


----------



## Ady.

Cleaned her up only to find anew dint and scratch :x another trip to chips away lucky me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

UKRPG said:


> Drove around with a full set of Porsche 997 front brakes in my boot pondering my options/whether I want to install them...


Another Richy Boy bargain no doubt  get them fitted you know it makes sense 

I am sat in bed for the 2nd day running, feeling so rough have barely been on the forum :-(

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2

Charlie
...I am sat in bed for the 2nd day running said:


> Get well soon m8. Sorry to hear you're under the weather.
> 
> cheers.


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> I am sat in bed for the 2nd day running, feeling so rough have barely been on the forum


Not you as well, must be catching... chin up :wink:

Just fitted my QS lower grill 

Really impressed with the look and used black silicone sealant to fill the gaps and keep it in (pictures once car is cleaned)


----------



## Charlie

Cheers Bob and Robb 

3rd time in 3 months I have been unwell - I think I need a nice foreign holiday  no chance at the moment :-(

Charlie


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> Hi,
> Today my son has done a mod for me!!!
> put my TT stickers on mirrors Look 8) :lol:
> Wendy


Piccies Wendy, PICCIES


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Today my son has done a mod for me!!!
> put my TT stickers on mirrors Look 8) :lol:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> Piccies Wendy, PICCIES
Click to expand...

Will do when i can get them off my phone :x bloody software has gone down :x
I think they look good


----------



## Hark

Just left the mighty Saxo at motherinlaws and borrowed the slightly more powerful (1.4) lol Rover 25.

Wife is staying at her parents tonight, all so I can borrow her car to fetch my new wheels.

She's a bloody legend.


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Ady.

Had the latest dint and scratched removed , painted and polished


----------



## ausTT

Got my TT stickers and tax disc holder int eh post  - now i need a good glass cleaner....


----------



## SAJ77

....think I got caught speeding at the well known accident blackspot(!), the A66 in Stockton - saying that the cop may have been there for all the school crossings or the children playing on the central reservation!!?? :?

Good old pro-active policing by Cleveland police , I await my letter in the post. 

Saj


----------



## beeyondGTR

I added red grip for the grab handles as well as the brake handle then added aluminum piece at end of brake handle.


looking at putting red leather on steering wheel should give the right accent  :?

L8R..... 8)


----------



## Dotti

Today I, conditioned my leather seats and realised I have definately got OCD!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

cleaned bird shite off my freshly waxed car and drove into the dreaded jaywick to pick up something for my brother in law


----------



## UKRPG

Charlie said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove around with a full set of Porsche 997 front brakes in my boot pondering my options/whether I want to install them...
> 
> 
> 
> Another Richy Boy bargain no doubt  get them fitted you know it makes sense
> 
> I am sat in bed for the 2nd day running, feeling so rough have barely been on the forum :-(
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Looks like the 997 big red brakes aren't going on as a better options come up


----------



## ttsteve

Update.

Got car back today. Miltek sounds lovely at start up and tick over, yet I can't really tell any difference driving along - which is just what I wanted! Fit wise, it's gone on a treat; not sticking out and concentric with panel cutaways. BTW, if anyone needs a stock zaust, you can have mine from Midland VW, just tell em Steve said so.

Can't really comment on the 21mm front ARB as I've not had chance to push it hard around a bend, but in any case, I'm not expecting too much difference from stock (17/18mm). Hopefully the Superpro bushes will help the handling a little bit too.

With the Forge tie bars fitted, Midland VW did a full alignment, and on its test drive I was told it was possible to remove your hands from the wheel, accelerate and the car kept a straight line. Rear wheels are barely leaning in now - maybe 1 degree?

Today, car is in Midlands VW to have Miltek resonated catback, Forge tie bars, 21mm front ARB with Superpro bushes (http://www.superpro.eu.com/Index.asp), and door module (to stop intermittent interior light problems) fitted.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

am gonna go out a wax it again so it has a couple of coats on then hoover out the inside


----------



## DAZTTC

off out to start the prep for U/DUB's. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo

DAZTTC said:


> off out to start the prep for U/DUB's.
> 
> DAZ 8)


I wish it was a bit closer and i actually had some money to come [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GEM

Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## ttsteve

GEM said:


> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


John, I reckon you're tellin fibs. It can't be spot on 5 miles. Please do a check and put the accurate mileage next time otherwise my interest in your daily posts will die.


----------



## GEM

ttsteve said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it 5 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> John, I reckon you're tellin fibs. It can't be spot on 5 miles. Please do a check and put the accurate mileage next time otherwise my interest in your daily posts will die.
Click to expand...

Steve, the true mileage is 5.4 miles  
John.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

2nd wax done happy with the finish


----------



## doober

Fitted forge short shifter  , resurrected the coolant run on pump  and changed pollen filter  , first 3 items off my extensive list of things to do.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Debadged the rear but kept the 4-ring tramp-stamp. She's got a really nice a$$. :twisted:

cheers


----------



## UKRPG

Sorted out my next 3 mods..............


----------



## westfield2

went wider.....


----------



## lazerjules

Looked out the window looking at car, wishing I had time to wash and wax it, will I ever get the time.


----------



## GEM

Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning  :wink:

To keep *ttsteve* happy I did an accurate mileage check last night  
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I was hoping to wash the qS but as it is raining I will have to see if it stops


----------



## DAZTTC

will be polishing and two lots of wax yesterday was getting the interior all sorted car washed and clay bared. 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

Make sure you get some pics up Daz 

Charlie


----------



## danjones0802

DAZTTC said:


> will be polishing and two lots of wax yesterday was getting the interior all sorted car washed and clay bared.
> 
> DAZ


i dont know what the weather is like up there.

but no chance down here 

i think im gonna do mine tommorrow hopefully


----------



## ttsteve

Got car back today from Midland VW. Miltek (resonated) sounds lovely at start up and tick over, yet I can't really tell any difference driving along - which is just what I wanted! Fit wise, it's gone on a treat; not sticking out and concentric with panel cutaways. BTW, if anyone needs a stock zaust, you can have mine from Midland VW, just tell em Steve said so.

Can't really comment on the 21mm front ARB as I've not had chance to push it hard around a bend, but in any case, I'm not expecting too much difference from stock (17/18mm). Hopefully the Superpro bushes will help the handling a little bit too.

With the Forge tie bars fitted, Midland VW did a full alignment, and on its test drive I was told it was possible to remove your hands from the wheel, accelerate and the car kept a straight line. Rear wheels are barely leaning in now - maybe 1 degree?


----------



## Guest

drove for the first time after working in Italy all week


----------



## beeyondGTR

Bought my PIAA Carbon Fibre/fiber finish silicon wiper blades........

PIAA is not making them anymore and they are starting to be hard to find......

Have a Great Weekend....... L8R..... 8)


----------



## TTQ2K2

Got the tt aligned following the suspension rebuild....now it's finished.

cheers.


----------



## TT Boycie

Am still waiting for my big knob to arrive :x 
Ordered last thursday, that will teach me to buy from ebay instead of Charlie.....


----------



## NAFE_P

finally decided what new wheels to get, along with some spacers it should be looking even more awesome very shortly ...


----------



## DAZTTC

Spent another 8 hours cleaning the car ready for U/DUB's. 

DAZ


----------



## zakkiaz

Picked my son up after jumping over a 3' wall last night and landing on his face!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] not a pretty sight...needless to say he was out of his face :lol: :lol:

Wendy


----------



## GRE608Y

today i'm sitting in the TT Shop! Had poly bushes fitted in my wishbones and had the tracking done. Shortly off to Telford for Ultimate Dubs!


----------



## C.J

Debadged the rear, I like it.

Also need to get a picture at night, with the new white LED number plate lights, they look great.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted liquid TT and polished strut top covers ! lovely jubly


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Just washed, clay-barred with Meg's clay car and detailer, then waxed with Megs NXT. Man what a difference clay-ing the car makes!!!  Seriously, difficult to explain but the finish on the paintwork outstanding. Before claying the paintwork felt like stuble on the car. Not it is as smooth as if you shave against the grade! 8) Weird explaination but its the only thing I could think of! lol. :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

cleaned the interior, used pear's soap on the seats. to be honest i don't think it's any better than liquid leather cleaner, think my seats were pretty clean anyway.
also gave the car a quick shampoo wash. will give her the full works next weekend.


----------



## zakkiaz

Washed and used Autoglym aqua wax for the first time    
Washed 'silly' seats as did front the other day and conitioned them all with liquid leather  Nice!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

I got a couple Windshield Washer Fluid Caps...........
View attachment 2

View attachment 1

I was told they had not finished putting on the protective finish yet; so, I am getting another one....   8) 


These are nice I like how they put the "WW" on top.......... They told me they have in a HIgh Gloss Black 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
L8R........  8)


----------



## UKRPG

Sorted out the Powerflex bushes for my R32 arb's

now, where are my other mods......................


----------



## TT51

You must be running out of things to do Rich :lol:

Are your 4motion bushes off yet I cannot get them anywhere at the moment


----------



## UKRPG

No mate

The bushes are due in during the week so as quick as I can get her booked in I will and give you a shout


----------



## shshivji

Got a APS stage 1 remap, a forge 007p fitted and a Heldex service!!!           

Happy shak


----------



## beeyondGTR

I took off my visor's to have them redone in red fur* and the slide on the mirror...........

I get scary with some of these color combo's....

Who loves ya babe.......... L8R..... 8)

*just kidding leather but red :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

I took Ruby to the gym, but left her in the car park as she is fitter than me!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM

:wink: Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## UKRPG

bad news : sat for 2 hours on the South side of the M25

good news : I was in the TT with the Alpine on so there was worse places to be!


----------



## zakkiaz

GEM said:


> :wink: Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.


Thought it was 5.4m to the station :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM

zakkiaz said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was 5.4m to the station :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

So did I, but last week I did a pukka mileage check for stevett :wink: 
John.


----------



## zakkiaz

GEM said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning :wink:
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was 5.4m to the station :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I, but last week I did a pukka mileage check for stevett :wink:
> John.
Click to expand...

At least you saved some petrol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM

zakkiaz said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was 5.4m to the station :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So did I, but last week I did a pukka mileage check for stevett :wink:
> John.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you saved some petrol :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes a gallon of petrol every 12 weeks  
I'm so excited. 
With the money I'm saving I'll be able to buy a £15,000 car in 1.000 years time  
John.


----------



## zakkiaz

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

washed then clayed, then wash and dried, the demon shined, then adjusted my headlights, then took my center caps off, masked them up, rubbed them down and have just put on the first coat of paint


----------



## les

Took her to the body repair shop to have the rear passenger side repaired :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo

les said:


> Took her to the body repair shop to have the rear passenger side repaired :?


bad times, soon to be good times


----------



## ausTT

started spraying engine covers and a new badge


----------



## denimblue225turbo

With my finished center caps. The ring is still brushed alloy but in the photo looks white, but they're not


----------



## TTCool

Hi

It rained early on and looked set in&#8230;so, washed the TT&#8230;used Nielsen's Wax Polish on the paintwork&#8230; Autosol on the chrome exhaust tips&#8230;vacuumed the inside&#8230;Isopropyl Alcohol on front and rear screen&#8230;Meguiar's tyre dressing&#8230;checked tyre pressures&#8230;topped up screen wash&#8230;checked engine oil level, brake fluid, power steering&#8230;did a VCDS (no fault codes found).

Received my Mini DV the other day and charged it (Forum sourced)...set it up today; everything working fine including date and time. I can see security uses for this gadget (parked car) as well as 'cruising'.










Joe


----------



## Dotti

I drove a 25 mile round trip in my beloved scarleTT TT for a bar of chocolate and ended up with a box of chocolates :lol:


----------



## GEM

Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning :wink: 
John.


----------



## Super Josh

Took my car for the MOT and she passed   

Josh


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Super Josh said:


> Took my car for the MOT and she passed
> 
> Josh


congrats


----------



## Dotti

Super Josh said:


> Took my car for the MOT and she passed
> 
> Josh


Good feeling when that happens 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> I drove a 25 mile round trip in my beloved scarleTT TT for a bar of chocolate and ended up with a box of chocolates :lol:


Any excuse for a drive in the TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

Super Josh said:


> Took my car for the MOT and she passed
> 
> Josh


Well done


----------



## UKRPG

My latest stunning and very shiney mod arrived today

problem is they look so good I dont want to fit them - just want to have them near me to stroke


----------



## zakkiaz

Filed the dogs nails this morning :lol: when you have two Dobermanns it takes time :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Then cleaned tail pipes on TT, need to get autosol and have another go!  and dug all the garden over and weeded!!!
Now for Tea! would rather clean the TT!


----------



## stillchillin

Replaced the batteries in my alarm siren....and scuffed my wrist trying to get the 10mm nut back on....will try again 2 morrow when the swelling goes down !


----------



## markypoo

Waterproofed my hood with Fabsil


----------



## Hallyfella

shed a tear [smiley=bigcry.gif] as another member and a true gent left the fold . A fine example of true V6 ness. Gem has gone but hopefully will return with a new owner who will take the same pride as John did .


----------



## physiojlb

stillchillin said:


> Replaced the batteries in my alarm siren....and scuffed my wrist trying to get the 10mm nut back on....will try again 2 morrow when the swelling goes down !


Remove the light cluster and it is very easy to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillchillin

physiojlb said:


> stillchillin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the batteries in my alarm siren....and scuffed my wrist trying to get the 10mm nut back on....will try again 2 morrow when the swelling goes down !
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the light cluster and it is very easy to do.
> Cheers..looks like i'll have to do that....or borrow a small person !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## 225rocket

Today i Took the TT to amd essex for plug in to see the fault codes as it seems to be running limp mode   also while its there cambelt change and all the workings :? and finaly a forge TIP pipe fitted ... (alloys ave to wait now  )


----------



## ausTT

Found agreat garage and detailer  and also got a price for spraying all required panels > 500euro plus maybe 15-200 for a goodfull detail  some mods on hold then 
would help i i wasnt spunking my money on an engagement ring i suppose


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

went to work lol :lol:


----------



## gday

Cursed the knackered rear suspension :twisted:


----------



## Jamo8

Took all my paperwork to a mate in the DVLA for a log book and plate transfer,hopefully get it back tommorow :wink: :wink:


----------



## les

Checked out the progress on my car bodywork repairs and looking good should be ready for me to pick up tomorrow late afternoon


----------



## TTQ2K2

*Finished my suspension build* (Eibach Pro springs, Bilstein Sport struts and shocks, sway bar bushings, tie rod ends, ball joints, and control arms with DEFCON2 bushing setup) *PIC/Text DIYs.*

Click the Fotki link in my sig block. It should be useful to some, but use at your own risk :lol:. The DIYs are not meant to be stand alone but used with other DIYs and the Bentley TT bible, of course.

cheers.


----------



## Dotti

Pushed the needle up to red!


----------



## tomo87

Dropped the TT 20mm...sits so nice on the 19's now!

New ARB's and bushes and fixed a boost leak whoop


----------



## basky

Had my 4 wheel laser alignment done for...........£20 :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

Called into awesome today to pick up a new mod.......that i said i wouldn't get   
Will fit it at the weekend and reveal


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Clayed and polished my car over the weekend, and walked outside to see the car covered in dust and dirt!!! After three days of it feeling so smooth! :evil: Realised it is not worth polishing that uch if you live slap bang in the heart of a built up area with loads of pollution/indutrial areas. So annyoning!!!


----------



## NAFE_P

cleaned the door sills, waxed all over and put £54 of fuel in ready for trip to Port Talbot tomorrow


----------



## denimblue225turbo

went down at about 8.30pm to take a picture of how my forge split-r is fitted and saw my car has been bombarded with bird poop after i washed and clayed it and washed it again yesterday or the day before [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Getinmyson

...had a great run to Poole and Christchurch...pity about the fog on the way back! :twisted:


----------



## zakkiaz

I drove round with windows down


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

am going to work 7am-10pm! HELP! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> am going to work 7am-10pm! HELP! :lol: :lol:


ouch! where do you work?


----------



## roddy

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> am going to work 7am-10pm! HELP! :lol: :lol:


ouch !!! thats along day Bella,,, :? :? :?


----------



## qusai

drove 60KM doing 60KM/H [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

JNmercury00 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am going to work 7am-10pm! HELP! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ouch! where do you work?
Click to expand...

She works at a Christmas Cracker making place, hence all the 40 year old jokes we get stuck with :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Ordered sensor cables for oil pressure and water temp defi gauges. 
Put tyre in boot ready to get it fitted. (didn't make garage in time today :? )

Had a message to say the guy sending the spacers can't get them from the bodyshop till Sat so won't get them till next week.

Ordered new battery (Varta Silver), should arrive Sat or Monday.


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of the Focal speakers a fellow member sold me for £40! If I was more confident about ripping the dash/door cards off I'd give it a go myself, but I suspect Cartronics will get some business instead.


----------



## Mondo

...wrote a cheque for £24.55. Trev, you're a winner! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz

I also wrote a cheque to Trev! Many Thanks  
Wendy


----------



## denimblue225turbo

washed the car and cleaned the engine bay a bit and cleaned inside the arches

then it rained [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2

Drove across town to my local homebrew store for grain and yeast. Purchased supplies to brew 40L Irish Red Ale and 20L Belgian Witbier [smiley=party2.gif] . Yum.

Oh, TT ran flawlessly :wink: too.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Preped these:










Oh my god, I cant wait


----------



## 225rocket

Picked the TT up from amd essex all fixed its back to high boost and running sweet


----------



## beeyondGTR

I put my new PIAA blades on I can not believe they are discontinuing the carbon fiber/fibre finish ones.....


have a great weekend...... 8)


----------



## UKRPG

Took the black car in.....pictures to follow later


----------



## roddy

TTQ2K2 said:


> Drove across town to my local homebrew store for grain and yeast. Purchased supplies to brew 40L Irish Red Ale and 20L Belgian Witbier [smiley=party2.gif] . Yum.
> 
> Oh, TT ran flawlessly :wink: too.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


mmmm,    .. slurp slurp..    mmmmm


----------



## les

Gave my engine bay bling the once over. Used 3 in 1 silicone lubricant on all my rubber door seals and silicone hoses. cleaned and polished my wheels 8)


----------



## TTQ2K2

roddy said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove across town to my local homebrew store for grain and yeast. Purchased supplies to brew 40L Irish Red Ale and 20L Belgian Witbier [smiley=party2.gif] . Yum.
> 
> Oh, TT ran flawlessly :wink: too.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm,    .. slurp slurp..    mmmmm
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## bigsyd

yes all today    ...fitted liquid guage in the QS, washed and waxed and cleaned inside the QS...took the QS for MOT...passed  full day again :roll:


----------



## Jurpo

Washed car. Quick 15min wash and after 15min drive it´s dirty again. Bugger  
Liquid leather on seat and steering wheel. Less shine on wheel and took sag away from seat. Nice  
Stuff is absorbed in fingers pretty good too,smell doesn´t wash away.

Test fitted parts for diy induction kit. I am well pleased with it. Space available used to maximum effect. 

Venair silicone Turbo tip arrived. It´s black,it`s shiny,it`s well reinforced.


----------



## Buzzer

Washed It

Waxed It

Fuelled It.

Drove It.

Loved It.


----------



## kite

packing for a week in the sun, I'll wash the cars on my return.....well maybe.....


----------



## ttsteve

I got Dent Devils to remove a dent above the passenger side door handle that had been there for over 6 months. A kiddie had tried to get into a Merc parked next to me and there just wasn't room to open the door - but he did it. What planet are some parents on?

Anyway, Mike from DD made the dent DISAPPEAR....


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted my big knob


----------



## Smeds

Bought a sports bag for my collection of cleaning cloths. What a geek!


----------



## les

Left the car in the garage as its persisting own all day after cleaning it yesterday. :x


----------



## T3RBO

Swapped my side indicators over...

Had body coloured ones made up via my sprayer (mixture of lacquer and paint) and on fitting them a few days back one of the bloody clips broke so rendered it useless. As a temp measure I used some foam tape to keep it in place 

For set number two I decided to do them myself as not exactly hard... well pleased

Quick pic taken with phone


----------



## ELLIOTT

Well yesterday :roll: I took near side both wheels off and arch liners then spent all day just cleaning the rubbish of the insides, Now just the other side to do!!
OCD.


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Well yesterday :roll: I took near side both wheels off and arch liners then spent all day just cleaning the rubbish of the insides, Now just the other side to do!!
> OCD.


Serial OCDer..


----------



## Waterdale

Just fitted fly eyes on my tail lights and I'm very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## Guest

painted my lower grilles as they were a bit faded and tired.

Look slick now 8)


----------



## SAJ77

...took advantage of the good weather and went for an 80 odd mile drive around the North Yorkshire moors


----------



## beeyondGTR

Ordered samples of leather for a few spots to be done in the interior......


put that in place to get an idea..... 8)


----------



## ausTT

manphibian said:


> painted my lower grilles as they were a bit faded and tired.
> 
> Look slick now 8)


slick indeed... standard primer colour and lacquer - how many coats of each... contemplating doing mine when i get teh new grille


----------



## Guest

No primer, they've got a fairly matte finish already.... used almost a full can of satin black spray, around 4-5 coats, then 4-5 coats of lacquer.

Easy job, get it done


----------



## ausTT

manphibian said:


> No primer, used almost a full can of satin black spray, around 4-5 coats, then 4-5 coats of lacquer.
> 
> Easy job, get it done


it actually makes more of a difference than i was expecting (and imagined in my mind) when i deside on which new grille to get i will get them painted up ready 
not sure whether to go 3 bar or mesh... or just paint the standard... :?


----------



## Guest

ausTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No primer, used almost a full can of satin black spray, around 4-5 coats, then 4-5 coats of lacquer.
> 
> Easy job, get it done
> 
> 
> 
> it actually makes more of a difference than i was expecting (and imagined in my mind) when i deside on which new grille to get i will get them painted up ready
> not sure whether to go 3 bar or mesh... or just paint the standard... :?
Click to expand...

it makes even more difference in the flesh, makes it all cleaner and new looking, hard to capture in a photo.


----------



## beeyondGTR

manphibian said:


> painted my lower grilles as they were a bit faded and tired.
> 
> Look slick now 8)


How does the plastic/abs splitter hold up ? the color any fading or cracking? Thanks. I had not seen anybody ask about those questions and I was looking into getting one. 
Thanks Again......

front grilles look new. 8)


----------



## Guest

No colour fading so far, only been on for about 10 months, and we've only had about 4 sunny days in the UK in that time :lol:

They're good quality, amazing in fact for the price..... I'm guessing you don't have Seat dealerships in the US though?


----------



## denimblue225turbo

washed and dried, adjusted the headlights again, went to ipswich and back, felt good and looked good


----------



## Smeds

.. got lots of funny looks going to the tip in my roadster to dispose of my old springs.


----------



## SAJ77

....ordered a VW 4 Motion ARB and Powerflex bushes  A wait of up to 6/8 weeks for the bushes though


----------



## Jansen

Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings 

More info : http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166958


----------



## percolated

had a coil pack die on me.. now that's 3 of them replaced. Got one spare just in case now.

The last mechanic charged me $130 for a job i did in half an hour. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz

I fitted my new screen washer cap!  
Cheers Trev


----------



## T3RBO

Jansen said:


> Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings


Love the look of those [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## welshgar

Signed up to the TTOC 

And confirmed my choice of screen washer cap


----------



## zakkiaz

welshgar said:


> Signed up to the TTOC
> 
> And confirmed my choice of screen washer cap


Which one you having??? Mine's shiney 
They look great


----------



## Daz8n

... finally received my white leds so I can do my handle and puddle lights!! Among other things!!! :wink:


----------



## welshgar

zakkiaz said:


> welshgar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signed up to the TTOC
> 
> And confirmed my choice of screen washer cap
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you having??? Mine's shiney
> They look great
Click to expand...

polished shiney and engraved  cant wait


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good clean


----------



## ausTT

Jansen said:


> Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings


like the sills - i cleaned the car - and spoke to a paint shop :-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Jansen said:


> Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings


Very nice did you have them custom made :?:


----------



## barton TT

Jansen said:


> Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings


Thought these were standard items in a TT i have the same in mine with etched TT engravings.


----------



## Thundercat

Gave mine a quick clean but my wheels look real ropey close up. I so need to get them refurbished....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

barton TT said:


> Jansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings
> 
> 
> 
> Thought these were standard items in a TT i have the same in mine with etched TT engravings.
Click to expand...

Never seen them with quattro on them


----------



## T3RBO

YELLOW_TT said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new door sills  Stainless with laser etched engravings
> 
> 
> 
> Thought these were standard items in a TT i have the same in mine with etched TT engravings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen them with quattro on them
Click to expand...

Nor me or else I would of had a set :lol:

Mine are carbon


----------



## stevebeechTA

I am sure i have seen these somewhere, cant think where though. Just looked on the bay and tt shop and cant find them :x but i have somewhere


----------



## Hark

Just got in....

Worked like a bloody trojan tonight.

I've changed all 4 wheels, fitting the new ones incluing some spacers. Phil lent me some 8mm as my 10mm haven't arrived yet.

Bolted drivers seat in, thought I'd cross threaded it, but stayed calm and tried from the start again and it wasn't quite in line with the runners.

Refitted all of the dash. It's got to come off again so I just used a couple of the screws.

All done ready for the meet tomorrow. 

ps - New wheels look the dogs danglies. When washed and last bits in I will get some decent pics.


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> Just got in....
> 
> Worked like a bloody trojan tonight.
> 
> I've changed all 4 wheels, fitting the new ones incluing some spacers. Phil lent me some 8mm as my 10mm haven't arrived yet.
> 
> Bolted drivers seat in, thought I'd cross threaded it, but stayed calm and tried from the start again and it wasn't quite in line with the runners.
> 
> Refitted all of the dash. It's got to come off again so I just used a couple of the screws.
> 
> All done ready for the meet tomorrow.
> 
> ps - New wheels look the dogs danglies. When washed and last bits in I will get some decent pics.


Matt your priorities are all wrong  you should have got some pics up as soon as the wheels were on - glad to hear "the seats" are finally going in 

Charlie


----------



## Jansen

stevebeechTA said:


> I am sure i have seen these somewhere, cant think where though. Just looked on the bay and tt shop and cant find them :x but i have somewhere


http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166958 A custom job done by me and my mate


----------



## denimblue225turbo

I fully intend on doing a all day cleaning session as the mrs is at thorpe park all day


----------



## beeyondGTR

going on a road trip without my wife on my birthday  8)

I do want to say she brought home a dozen yellow roses and a gift card for massage..... and a awesome triple layer cake,,,,

So the old lady is not half bad......    

stayed till 12:30 am at the garage getting ready absoulte beautiful weather got tunes and mountains

if I am not on again it means I went off a cliff 8) way.......

L8R........ 8)


----------



## basky

Gave mine a well deserved clean after fitting Forge dv007p earlier in the week, and just as I finished......Post girl post girl   Oh my lovely New water bottle cap ( Big thanks Trev for making this happen ) Fantastic, any more projects in the pipeline count me in.
Oh and another what for me ? My Nice extra long locking wheel bolts, to fit through my front 15mm spacers ( Big thank you to Charlie http://www.ttspares.com/ cheers buddy )

Only one thing left on my current list of mods to do ?


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my new screen washer cap.  And gave the old 2nd hand door handle cap I had only just fitted to my fellow TT colleague at work.  Couldn't really sell it on as I filed down the prongs a bit too far... 

Anyway, again Trev you're a star!

Mondo


----------



## mikeat45

went for a ride in my car....not strange you might say .. but this is the first time ive been out in it since last Sept  
i might have shot myself in my good foot though as er' indoors was driving and she loves it  
but i still enjoyed sitting in it and leaning my head out of the window even enjoyed parting with £50 for petrol
back on the drive now and the keys are in MY pocket,,,roll on next month i might get to drive thrn :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Worked out that it's cheaper to buy new wheels than have a decent refurb.........

so i did


----------



## Mondo

... finally put my car in the Garage and gave myself an icon. Well, after 3 stars I figure I prob'ly should.


----------



## tteireann

Today, I finally removed my 5 Bar grille and fitted a 3 Bar which looks so much better!! Now all I need is a set of lowering springs, V6 bumper and BBS Lms


----------



## GEM

mikeat45 said:


> went for a ride in my car....not strange you might say .. but this is the first time ive been out in it since last Sept
> i might have shot myself in my good foot though as er' indoors was driving and she loves it
> but i still enjoyed sitting in it and leaning my head out of the window even enjoyed parting with £50 for petrol
> back on the drive now and the keys are in MY pocket,,,roll on next month i might get to drive thrn :lol: :lol:


*Nice one...made me smile*  
John.


----------



## smithtt

i started to get the wheels in motion for my mk2 mirror mod and black fuel cap. Should be all done in the next week or so.


----------



## basky

Posted a fellow forum member a little surprise  Oh who could it be ? ? ? [smiley=gossip.gif] Don't worry Charlie, it's not the carpet from my garage :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dance171

basky said:


> Posted a fellow forum member a little surprise  Oh who could it be ? ? ? [smiley=gossip.gif] Don't worry Charlie, it's not the carpet from my garage :lol: :lol:


This Guys is a legend i know what it is


----------



## neoo-cy-tt

carbon wrapped the inside door handles and changed the cracked silicone hose 4 times now!


----------



## coachvtt

How the hell did you crack that hose?


----------



## neoo-cy-tt

i have no idea i was changing from 4th 6revs to 5th and i i hear the boom , i cracked with the eliminator 3 more with the same way but this is the first one with the stock turbo ..


----------



## basky

Had a trip to Shell and filled up with v-power £59  then free wheeled all the way home, to save juice :lol: Don't you just hate filling them up once a year ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

spent about 3 hours washing and waxing, cleaining door shuts, boot shuts, under bonnet shuts and the underside of the bonnet itself all for tomorrow's meet, although i bet it will rain tomorrow and my effort will of been pointless


----------



## doober

Fitted front coilovers, a lot harder than i thought it was going to be,bit of luck i live next to a quality aa man, otherwise i would still be scratching my head.
got a nice tt dragster now. hopefully will do the rears tomorrow
also figured out headlight aliens a fubar. :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella

denimblue225turbo said:


> spent about 3 hours washing and waxing, cleaining door shuts, boot shuts, under bonnet shuts and the underside of the bonnet itself all for tomorrow's meet, although i bet it will rain tomorrow and my effort will of been pointless


Ah but it's therapeutic ! im doing mine tomorrow might even paint my calipers again


----------



## DAVECOV

Had my wheels refurbed hyper black colour 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Had a new battery fitted...

Typically the day I decided to buy one the car wouldn't start, but luckily had enough juice in my power pack to get it going!


----------



## Smeds

.. paid a deposit... :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Dance171 said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a fellow forum member a little surprise  Oh who could it be ? ? ? [smiley=gossip.gif] Don't worry Charlie, it's not the carpet from my garage :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> This Guys is a legend i know what it is
Click to expand...

OOH a present for little old me  I have just received two today (TTOC Titanium - which is the shizness from Jay & Jamo) and some extended bolts for trialing with the shiftgate (Mal) I want some of that carpet John, can I have enough to make some car mats out of - I reckon they could be the next big thing 

Chris - :-* :-* love you too sweetie 

Charlie


----------



## CRTT09

Completed my Wakbox mod and replaced the air filter! All i can say is WOW!! love the sound :twisted: in all im a happy man!

Also went to fit my new HID kit however forgot to get the ones for CANBUS  no problems though as have got some adapters on the way so i can fit them


----------



## paul4281

Fitted K&N 57i filter, nice slurping intake now & bypass noise!


----------



## Mondo

...replaced the yellow, disgusting-looking coolant overflow reservoir with a nice clean white jobbie from the Stealers. Now if only someone would make some nice shiny alu' coolant/oil caps.. who's a Moderator... who may or may not have been involved in the recent washer bottle top GB... :roll: C'mon, Trev, pull finger and make some more bling!

Oh, and got some bad news on the likely cause of my blowing exhaust - likely the exhaust gasket and possibly the exhaust manifold too.  For £300 for a stock Audi one, might splash another £100 on a JBS one - IF I know I need one. AND they're actually making them. Hmmm...


----------



## sierra

i gave her a little clean.

























things still left to get or do to her.
-engine bay st/st bolts
-polished pipe work/strut brace under bonnet
-smooth front and rear bumpers
-fit dieselgeek sump guard
-tint front headlights
-buy 2 red stickers for rear lights
-buy bigger tyres for more ground clearance 215 45 17
-lower front another 30mm once new tyres are on.
-new vortex exhaust
-remap

not too much :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR

Took the TT to the Great Smoky Mountains............
took Wed- Friday off my regular routine and enjoyed the ride.... 
Realized one thing without a co-pilot trying to take pics suck....

View attachment 1



up about 3300 feet...........


----------



## CRTT09

Well this morning i realized that after thinking my HID kit was not going to work on my car I'd do some research [smiley=book2.gif] , and realized I must have got the polarization the wrong way round on the plug to the ballast, so decided to swap it round and hey presto they work  so im now even more happier with my 6000k HIDS,

My hands came a little worse off though trying to mount the ballasts! :-|


----------



## Daz8n

...fitted my new sidelight leds (the last ones were very chavvy blue!!  ) and sprayed my engine bay covers gloss black!! Might give it a wash later and Megs Endurance the tyres!!!


----------



## TT Boycie

Have spent most of the day wiring in my nokia ck-15w bluetooth as in Naresh's car. Now for the difficult bit of taking the screen apart and trial fitting it in the vent


----------



## bigsyd

washed the car....and then for a change...i went out for a bloody drive with the hood down :roll: so now i know what all the hard work was for lol 8)


----------



## paul4281

washed & polished the outside......then with the help of Autosol polished what I had thought were suppose to be black tail pipes to shney tail pipes!!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hark

Fitted Varta Silver battery.

Fitted passenger Porsche seat

Pics here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145079&start=15


----------



## T3RBO

Got mugged at the petrol station... £1.19 for super unleaded!


----------



## doober

adjusted front coilovers again, finally happy with them, now for the rears.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Went to my grandson's futbol game and then brewed 20 litres Irish Red Ale. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## malstt

Put my car into the garage to get my cam covr and tensioner gaskets changed, haldex oil and filter changed and my last forge boost hose fitted.(supplied by charlie  )


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday.... to me


----------



## TTQ2K2

manphibian said:


> Happy Birthday.... to me


yes, happy [smiley=dude.gif] birthday 2U.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

T3RBO said:


> Had a new battery fitted...


Realised on Saturday that I had been given the wrong battery for my car :roll:

Specifically asked for a Varta silver D15 and they fitted a Varta black C14, so now swapped over

Also received the TT Shop armest and single cupholder I bought on here a few days ago


----------



## TheNextStep

.....found another TT I liked had been sold...


----------



## ttpanos

You are very lucky too, expects the ttshop know about who took the buy;photo on the car


----------



## zakkiaz

TheNextStep said:


> .....found another TT I liked had been sold...


bad luck.....it wasn't the one for you then, thats coming soon!!!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

manphibian said:


> Happy Birthday.... to me


Happy birthday mate! Nice little pressie too


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Happy birthday Manphibian. :-* Now get outside and change the wheels and show us some pics!!!


----------



## Guest

not actually my birthday until friday :lol:

thanks tho


----------



## ttpanos

manphibian said:


> Happy Birthday.... to me


Which company made the purchase? and how to pay?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

had a light bulb thrown at me!


----------



## Guest

ttpanos said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday.... to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which company made the purchase? and how to pay?
Click to expand...

ebay.


----------



## rcall1057

hated my tt for the second time in 3 months. had my check engine light come on, probably due to being one tooth off on my cambelt change (that took way too long and I was sure It was right before I put it back!) and couldnt figure out how to get to my corner bulb!. at these times I feel I need a month or two of smooth running for me not to kill this car! still love it though! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GoldenBunip

Ordered powerflex front wishbone brushes (both front and console ones) for £75 delivered  
Ordered a new door micro switch for under £10 delivered 
Ordered a carbon cabin filter for £12 
Ordered a set of IK20 Denso Iridium power sparks £32
Ordered a new remote key insert from Steelers £1.75
Started the long winded process of getting a new spare remote key cut and programmed by steelers £167 all in.
Put the first coat of lacor on to the peeling pain on the bonnet... 
Sorted pricing for service at The TT Shop. - but forgot to ask how much extra to change the pick up pipe

Should be keeping me busy once this lot arrived


----------



## UKRPG

Put my very black car in for a few bits

1) had the Milltek repositioned so my car no longer looks like a wheelbarrow!! (hope that cheers you up Charlie :wink: )
2) had my R32 arbs abd Powerflex's fitted - lovely!!
3) had my 6 pots rebled and oh my god - I'm going to die!!


----------



## T3RBO

Drove the car without an armrest fitted and kept falling into the passengers seat :lol:

Armrest and cupholder swiftly put in place


----------



## welshgar

Got my ttoc pack 










how do i add it too the avatar ?? can anyone help please? :?


----------



## T3RBO

welshgar said:


> Got my ttoc pack
> 
> how do i add it too the avatar ?? can anyone help please? :?


As below mate



Redscouse said:


> Drop Nick / Nem a PM and he will be able to do this for you.
> 
> Its just a matter of him adding you to a user group
> 
> Paul


----------



## Guest

Fitted new wheels 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=131744&p=1724442#p1724442

not the most original, but hard to find wheels that suit the car better than those 8)


----------



## paul4281

Fitted a red LED interior bulb  not very bright thou


----------



## welshgar

T3RBO said:


> welshgar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my ttoc pack
> 
> how do i add it too the avatar ?? can anyone help please? :?
> 
> 
> 
> As below mate
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop Nick / Nem a PM and he will be able to do this for you.
> 
> Its just a matter of him adding you to a user group
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

cheers fella, ive pm'd him

Diolch


----------



## les

Wash polished and buffed my car ready for our NW meet tonight....... Then what happened? After a nice sunny day a black cloud comes over and P***s on my parade. :x Don't ya just love the English summer :roll:


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Started to change the Springs to Eibach Pros and the front control arm bushings to Powerflex and new arb bushings. One side finished and the other 50 % done.
New wheels (Rial Nogaros 18"), spacers, new 3 bar grill and QS rear valance left to do. Will be done before the end of the weekend!

Fredrik
TT 225 QC Raven Black


----------



## UKRPG

Went to my office and had a lovely parcel waiting for me - QS yumminess!


















I'm a right in thinking the fronts held on with torx screws through the two holes in the back?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

UKRPG said:


> I'm a right in thinking the fronts held on with torx screws through the two holes in the back?


Correct


----------



## UKRPG

cheers mate - can I write what I'm doing tomorrow now then!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

UKRPG said:


> cheers mate - can I write what I'm doing tomorrow now then!!!


I think we can guess


----------



## Hark

UKRPG said:


> Went to my office and had a lovely parcel waiting for me - QS yumminess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a right in thinking the fronts held on with torx screws through the two holes in the back?


Liking that....


----------



## conlechi

Made my almost too regular trip to APS :roll: , nothing too exciting this time , service , headlight leveling unit and suspension adjustments done

good work and service as usual 8)

Mark


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a replacement dipstick & guide. Damn, more filing if I want to fit Old Guy's dipstick top back on - which I do!

And took delivery of some industrial-strength velcro to hold my Focal crossovers to the door, and an ochre Forge turbo hose - the latter to be fitted when my blown exhaust gasket is replaced next week.


----------



## roddy

today i am going to spend another 3 hours on my favourite road, the A82 , and it is a beautiful day,,, wayhay !!!


----------



## jim

roddy said:


> today i am going to spend another 3 hours on my favourite road, the A82 , and it is a beautiful day,,, wayhay !!!


Where is the A82 Roddy.......

Jim.......


----------



## MosTT

Going out for my first country rd drive to test the four wheel drive .prob up through rothbury then back down the coast . Going to flash fellow tters.


----------



## roddy

jim said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i am going to spend another 3 hours on my favourite road, the A82 , and it is a beautiful day,,, wayhay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the A82 Roddy.......
> 
> Jim.......
Click to expand...

shame on you Jimbo,,, A82>> from inverness down loch ness to ft william, then throo glen coe and loch lommond into dear green Glasgow !!   and it is a glorious day !! :lol: :lol:   165 miles of TT heaven


----------



## roddy

MosTT said:


> Going out for my first country rd drive to test the four wheel drive .prob up through rothbury then back down the coast . Going to flash fellow tters.


enjoy,,, pics ???


----------



## mtfc_82

went and bought a new air freshener. It smells all nice and rosy now!!


----------



## ausTT

Mondo said:


> ...ordered a replacement dipstick & guide. Damn, more filing if I want to fit Old Guy's dipstick top back on - which I do!
> 
> And took delivery of some industrial-strength velcro to hold my Focal crossovers to the door, and an ochre Forge turbo hose - the latter to be fitted when my blown exhaust gasket is replaced next week.


would love to see some more pictures of your TT - u have a custom audio setup?


----------



## Thundercat

Finally got round to leather wrapping my grab handles. Look loads better than before but i'm not 100% sure on the finish. The leather look a little to shiny compared to the rest of the inside, even after a go with liquid leather. :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...hacked open my alarm to find it corroded inside. Damn, a replacement alarm for me, then...


----------



## Guest

became 31


----------



## denimblue225turbo

debadged and put my new fuel cap bolts on


----------



## les

manphibian said:


> became 31


 Bloody hell thats O L D, Luke :lol:


----------



## ecko2702

Going to go out to remove my resonator and fix an exhaust rattle. Or just look at it and think about doing it. Probably going to be the second one but hoping for the first :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

I thought your crystal turned black at 30 and then they killed you? No?

I always wanted one of his guns. Not so keen on the black outfit with the purple stripe across the chest - if my (older than 30 years) memory serves.

I'll get me coat...


----------



## MosTT

denimblue225turbo said:


> debadged and put my new fuel cap bolts on


Well denim how's the debadge looking.


----------



## zakkiaz

Got in from work at 6 and clean car, a very quick clean! just finished and it bloody rained!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

MosTT said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> debadged and put my new fuel cap bolts on
> 
> 
> 
> Well denim how's the debadge looking.
Click to expand...


----------



## paul4281

Fitted OSIR Orbit ring, now gotta wait for it to get dark...... 8)


----------



## Jansen

Fittes more leds and a small aluminium plate under the handbrake


----------



## Waterdale

Changed the mirror housing to osir ones 8) ..and a week ago I fitted flyeyes on the rear lights, looks awsome!


----------



## Jansen

Waterdale said:


> Changed the mirror housing to osir ones 8) ..and a week ago I fitted flyeyes on the rear lights, looks awsome!
> 
> Gz m8  im green with envy


----------



## Waterdale

Jansen said:


> Gz m8  im green with envy


  
Wouldnt mind your leds


----------



## NAFE_P

ordered a set of 18" QS replica wheels with Falken tyres


----------



## T3RBO

Had a Breville Hot Cup delivered... no idea where it's going in the car yet :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...replaced the dipstick and guide - what a fecker to get out the old guide out - and put OG's shiney-shiney top back on.

And tried a little experiment. After seeing in passing that, er, someone (Rigby?) had a go on the charge pipe with some Nitromors I thought I'd start small. So I took off the two large brackets holding the charge pipe on, gave them the Nitromors treatment and, well, you be the judge:



I think it looks bloody good! Much easier than the effort I'm going through polishing the inlet manifold...  So next up is removing the whole charge pipe and getting rid of that God-awful grey paint garbage stuff they came with.

Oh, and still haven't fitted the crossovers - need reliably dry weather if I'm gonna be out with the doors open for a few hours... which it'll take me...


----------



## Dotti

Washed it waxed it and took another 50 different angled piccies of it!


----------



## shell

Today I........sold my Ascari Cuervos......BOOOO HOOOO!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Shell


----------



## Fictorious

Fitted 2 rear springs and a front spring, ran out of time so the final one is going on Monday. Forgot to take some latex gloves from work also so my hands are raw and filthy! Getting the strut back into the wheelbearing housing was a bitch, just wouldn't go in with the bottle jack so had to do some shimmy around to get the trolley jack, once that was there it was in no problem. 5 hours hard work. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Mondo said:


> ...replaced the dipstick and guide - what a fecker to get out the old guide out - and put OG's shiney-shiney top back on.
> 
> And tried a little experiment. After seeing in passing that, er, someone (Rigby?) had a go on the charge pipe with some Nitromors I thought I'd start small. So I took off the two large brackets holding the charge pipe on, gave them the Nitromors treatment and, well, you be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks bloody good! Much easier than the effort I'm going through polishing the inlet manifold...  So next up is removing the whole charge pipe and getting rid of that God-awful grey paint garbage stuff they came with.
> 
> Oh, and still haven't fitted the crossovers - need reliably dry weather if I'm gonna be out with the doors open for a few hours... which it'll take me...


I need to grow a pair and get the nitromoors and wet and dry out, i am going to wet and dry as much of the inlet manifold as i can be arsed just to get it looking a bit less scabby but i want to get the charge pipe looking nice so i will nitromoor's it then use wet and dry to get an alright finish, brushed ali look i suppsose because its not going to look chrome no matter what i do with it.


----------



## Mondo

Yep, quite agree. I'm not into the mirror look - well, what that means is I have a life I'd rather live - so a bit of wet or dry and some time and the inlet manifold will be as smooth as I can be @rsed to get it. But I'm well impressed with the nitromors on the charge pipe brackets. Next stop, the charge pipe itself. And probably the strut brace. Hell, gotta find something to do while I wait for OG, Trev or SOMEONE to make some oil/water caps. :wink:


----------



## Tubbs

.....washed my new TT (had it for less than 24hrs) and bought a few items......

Carbon fibre rear spoiler extension, V6 rear valance, Osir clear corners, Caractere Front Grill, Audi OEM front spoiler, black carpet mats, suede gear gaitor, LHD tailight, dump valve, mini bee sting ariel, and LED's to make my own osir ring.

Also removed the Lexus style rear lights that the previous owner out on the car and replaced them with standard lights.

The hunt is still on for decent 40mm lowering springs under £100 and a good deal on BBS LM replica rims.


----------



## ausTT

Tubbs said:


> The hunt is still on for decent 40mm lowering springs under £100 and a good deal on BBS LM replica rims.


i think Charlie sells the apex springs which are a 40mm drop and the price is good as well - pm charlie - i know a few ppl have them fitted as well and are happy with ride quality and height


----------



## appy1968

Took her for a drive and played Golf at Cletic Manor on the Ryder Cup 2010 Course


----------



## Mondo

...was frustrated by the door speaker wiring. I 'grew a pair' as someone put it  and managed to get the door card off, in an attempt to fit my speakers. But I can't see how to get to the speakers without ripping off the spongey lining. Hmmm... :? Separate post on this coming as I need some help.


----------



## rcall1057

washed, waxed and detailed the little beauty. Then I took her for a good flogging on a super fun twisty back road! I love this car more and more! This is still a stock 225 and I have plans to take her straight to stage 2 with turbo back exhaust, fmic, diverter valve, CAI and map. I cant imagine what that will be like. It is an adrenaline rush as it is, especially on a twisty road! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Mondo

...found some old Forum posts on speaker wiring, so will have another crack at it next weekend. Card off, spongey stuff gently removed, then play follow-the-green/black-black cable to hook up my new speakers.

And attacked the charge pipe with some Nitromors. Not perfect but waaay better than it was:



A wee bit of Wetordry and the few tiny paint bits I know are there... won't be!

(and before anyone says, yes I know it's not clean. After taking the pipe off, cleaning it and putting it back I'd had enough for one day)


----------



## Super Josh

Fitted my Defcons and Polybushes 

Notice that the rear bush has an offset hole in it to add +0.75 degrees of Caster to help improve the turn-in and dynamic negative camber. Should go well with my 26mm and 24mm ARBs 










Josh


----------



## TTQ2K2

Nice m8. Don't forget to clean that arm up before you reinstall...mine looked like yours before, then this after.










cheers


----------



## stevebeechTA

Fitted my LCR splitter, here are some pic's:




























hope you all like


----------



## Mondo

stevebeechTA said:


> hope you all like


I do like!  And for £24 or so - bargain! I've got a couple of other cheap/free things to do first, but might add this to the list. Must look for a 'how to' as well - knowing this Forum there's bound to be one!


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> I do like!  And for £24 or so - bargain! I've got a couple of other cheap/free things to do first, but might add this to the list. Must look for a 'how to' as well - knowing this Forum there's bound to be one!


Here you go mate... use self tappers instead of bolts :wink:

http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/lcr-splitter/


----------



## harrismhome

Me too!


----------



## stevebeechTA

Mondo said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all like
> 
> 
> 
> I do like!  And for £24 or so - bargain! I've got a couple of other cheap/free things to do first, but might add this to the list. Must look for a 'how to' as well - knowing this Forum there's bound to be one!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comment,here is a fitting guide mate.

although where it says to use a dremel to grind the tabs of i found it easier and neater to use a brand new blade on a craft knife and slice it of and for the timing on the ends to fit round the fender. use self tappers instead of bolts though. But i did use bolts for the center two fixings.

Link:
http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/lcr-splitter/


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Here you go mate... use self tappers instead of bolts :wink:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/lcr-splitter/


Cheers ears. It's now officially on the 'to-do' list.


----------



## Reeiss

ordered some takeaway food, and when I were on my way out, the chef gave me the thumbs up and said "Audi....TT.." and smiled. That made my day  Immigrants...You just gotta love 'em... :lol:


----------



## lazerjules

Fitted rear suspension arm front powerflex bushes. Nice.
When I last had 4 wheel alignment done, they couldn't adjust the back enough to align as the bushes were shot.

Easy now i've done it once.


----------



## tomo87

De-badged the rear today...dont know why Ive waited so long! looks so clean now


----------



## Hark

tomo87 said:


> De-badged the rear today...dont know why Ive waited so long! looks so clean now


How much camber is that runnning? Much tyre wear?


----------



## denimblue225turbo

corrr..........i was just thinking the same, thats mental camber 

I also finished debadging and started (for about 20 mins) the polishing process









Its nothing special at the moment but its gonna be a, 'when i am extremely bored' job


----------



## ajb100

the car and team i manage won the first race of the season, looking forward to another championship win this year 










unfortunately, the other 3 of our cars crashed out


----------



## roddy

congrats !!!! ( well you cant win them all !! )


----------



## 225rocket

Cleaned the car gave it a good wax started to take the badges off rear looks good


----------



## T3RBO

... pretty much sat on my arse all day :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

T3RBO said:


> ... pretty much sat on my arse all day :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomo87

Hark said:


> tomo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> De-badged the rear today...dont know why Ive waited so long! looks so clean now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much camber is that runnning? Much tyre wear?
Click to expand...

haha im not entirely sure but seems ok so far!


----------



## zakkiaz

T3RBO said:


> ... pretty much sat on my arse all day :lol:


The other half does that all weekend too! :roll:


----------



## Jansen

Fitted new Yokohama tires


----------



## denimblue225turbo

ordered some more anodised blue bolts for the inside, how exciting :lol: 
Also demon shined quickly before i went up the post office as it was very very clean anyway


----------



## shurcomb

Fitted the flyeyes to my rear lights, pics























































I like the look of it 

Also painted my Throttle body & charge pipe clamps black, but not refitted them just yet.


----------



## Daz8n

...dropped my car off at Elite for service, MOT, new dashpod and general other stuff... I feel a massive bill coming on! lol


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted new Brembo disks and Hawk HPS pads all round. it now stops a lot better but the old disks were shot anyway.

Kevin


----------



## Dotti

filled her with £70 of petrol that will last me about 100 miles ! :lol: 23mpg :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella

Dotti said:


> filled her with £70 of petrol that will last me about 100 miles ! :lol: 23mpg :lol:


Me to Abi , V Power £1 .25 a litre holy crap. ah well my only vice . :twisted:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

will get up soon, tidy up, get ready for work,leave for work at 2, come home from work at 10, then go to bed!

:? boring!


----------



## Dotti

the stig said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> filled her with £70 of petrol that will last me about 100 miles ! :lol: 23mpg :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me to Abi , V Power £1 .25 a litre holy crap. ah well my only vice . :twisted:
Click to expand...

But the car is well worth it :wink: 8)


----------



## ausTT

the postman came - got happy


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ausTT said:


> the postman came - got happy


easily pleased man :lol:


----------



## Charlie

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> the postman came - got happy
> 
> 
> 
> easily pleased man :lol:
Click to expand...

Well when said postman brings you the beautiful BMC Carbon Dynamic Airbox you have been patiently waiting for = happy smiling face and a quick pm to Charlie asking what the hell one of the bits is for :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Our beautiful postie (blond 20 something - female obviously lol) delivered TT watercap and TT ice cubes. 

Had to answer in my dressing gown, my chances are ruined. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> Our beautiful postie (blond 20 something - female obviously lol) delivered TT watercap and TT ice cubes.
> 
> Had to answer in my dressing gown, my chances are ruined. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: I got my two ice cube trays about 10 mins ago and opened 1 =  they do smell a bit funny though.

Charlie


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Hark said:


> Our beautiful postie (blond 20 something - female obviously lol) delivered TT watercap and TT ice cubes.
> 
> Had to answer in my dressing gown, my chances are ruined. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


at least she would no what she would be letting her self in for :wink:


----------



## Hark

lol

Yer, that's on way of looking at it.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

i added more wak to my wak box, did another very small amount of work on my inlet, fitted a flick switch, then drove to halfrauds with a rachet with a 150mm extension bar attached and a rachet screwdriver with all the bits sticking out of my bonnet, this is what happens when i get rushed!! 
I really should be doing more polishing but i really cant be bothered :? 
How hard is it to take the inlet manifold off??


----------



## zakkiaz

Give Ruby a quick wash an brush up ready for my first meet tonight at the Bowling Green!  
I'm sure everyone will manage to find something I should have done or missed when they give her the once over!! :roll: :lol:
Their is one thing I did forget...inside of bonnet lid! :lol: 
Bugger it's raining on me sparkly clean car! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

See you later
Wendy


----------



## denimblue225turbo

zakkiaz said:


> Give Ruby a quick wash an brush up ready for my first meet tonight at the Bowling Green!
> I'm sure everyone will manage to find something I should have done or missed when they give her the once over!! :roll: :lol:
> Their is one thing I did forget...inside of bonnet lid! :lol:
> Bugger it's raining on me sparkly clean car! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> See you later
> Wendy


your lucky Abi's not there, she will go round and pick out every little thing thats wrong :roll:


----------



## Dotti

denimblue225turbo said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Ruby a quick wash an brush up ready for my first meet tonight at the Bowling Green!
> I'm sure everyone will manage to find something I should have done or missed when they give her the once over!! :roll: :lol:
> Their is one thing I did forget...inside of bonnet lid! :lol:
> Bugger it's raining on me sparkly clean car! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> See you later
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> your lucky Abi's not there, she will go round and pick out every little thing thats wrong :roll:
Click to expand...

  I wasn't that harsh at the last essex meet :lol: :lol: ... or was I?  Perfection is in the eye of the beholder  :lol: :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

no your alright, just makes me want to get the odd bits sorted that are wrong with it


----------



## zakkiaz

Someone like Abi will be there I bet!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> Someone like Abi will be there I bet!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


Bet they aren't armed with a bar of pears soap and a microfibre cloth though! :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

Went to my firt meet, No one there telling me what I should have done....Thank god!!!  
Had a good night cant wait to meet up again, Stanford Hall next I think! 
Didn't manage any low shots Sorry Abi :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 225rocket

Fitted new white light led number plate bulbs and interior bulb looks good, ordered a few more to swap too.


----------



## zakkiaz

Just for Abi 








Hard to get low as drive slops down hill! :roll:


----------



## Daz8n

...well yesterday... failed MOT on headlight level, CV boots split and two broken rear springs!! But by next Tuesday she'll be as good as new!!!


----------



## Waterdale

I fitted smoked corners on the headlights yesterday, so today I bought nailpolish and painted the indicator bulb orange, hah :roll: Will start painting the grill black soon and then the it's the calipers turn to go red.


----------



## Mondo

...got the car back from Tutts of Dorking after they'd replaced the turbo to charge pipe gasket, the cause of my recent tractor impersonation. Much better!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

nitromoors'd my charge pipe and strut brace, did a bit more polishing on my inlet and got a bit of sunburn


----------



## NAFE_P

noticed a faint but very annoying knocking sound, best get my head underneath to have a look!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Gave my baby a bath :wink:










cheers


----------



## ecko2702

Spent 4 hours sanding and polishing my inlet manifold.


----------



## SAJ77

Eventually got my 2 new tyres fitted after I sheared off my locking nut 'key' :twisted:

On a lighter note, saw a silver 1.8T in Middlesbrough badged up as a 3.2 :lol: :roll:

Saj


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SAJ77 said:


> Eventually got my 2 new tyres fitted after I sheared off my locking nut 'key' :twisted:
> 
> On a lighter note, saw a silver 1.8T in Middlesbrough badged up as a 3.2 :lol: :roll:
> 
> Saj


sure it wasn't a V6 owner who wanted a faster car so put a 1.8 lump in 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
that should put the cat firmly amoungst the pigeons 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## SAJ77

tony_rigby_uk said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually got my 2 new tyres fitted after I sheared off my locking nut 'key' :twisted:
> 
> On a lighter note, saw a silver 1.8T in Middlesbrough badged up as a 3.2 :lol: :roll:
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> sure it wasn't a V6 owner who wanted a faster car so put a 1.8 lump in
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> that should put the cat firmly amoungst the pigeons
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
Click to expand...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

fitted my splitter


----------



## Waterdale

Painted my calipers red


----------



## ausTT

denimblue225turbo said:


> fitted my splitter


looks great - where did u purchase and how did ufit? easy?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

had an afternoon nap


----------



## Dotti

denimblue225turbo said:


> fitted my splitter


Your tyre looks a bit flat in this piccie Glen, check your pressure, it might be an illusion of your piccie taking


----------



## Dotti

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> had an afternoon nap


Awwwwww good for you Bobsybaby [smiley=baby.gif]  :wink:


----------



## Hark

Sick to the back teeth of running out of stupid small parts that stop me mid job.

Doing a little lighting mod and it's taking forever due to running out of little odds and ends.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

thanks for pointing that out Abi, i was going to check them a couple of days ago but both the petrol stations i went to had their hose attachments nicked!!! But funnily enough i actually thought it felt a bit strange today so i think your right 

And ausTT i got it from my local Seat dealer £24, i reckon you will have a seat dealer over there part number is 1ML 805 903


----------



## bigsyd

Hark said:


> Sick to the back teeth of running out of stupid small parts that stop me mid job.
> 
> Doing a little lighting mod and it's taking forever due to running out of little odds and ends.


don't you just f%%%%king hate that , one small thing that may cost pence will stop a job in it's tracks


----------



## Dotti

denimblue225turbo said:


> thanks for pointing that out Abi, i was going to check them a couple of days ago but both the petrol stations i went to had their hose attachments nicked!!! But funnily enough i actually thought it felt a bit strange today so i think your right
> 
> And ausTT i got it from my local Seat dealer £24, i reckon you will have a seat dealer over there part number is 1ML 805 903


Remember look at your petrol cap for what they should be 36psi fronts and 26psi back *I think* , fuel consumption and steering should feel lighter for you also 

p.s. Your TT is looking Good 8) ... here I go again also picking up on details you hate me for  :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

busy again today, washed and waxed the qs in the morning....then fitted a Xcarlink ipod adaptor and modified a Brodit clip so i can use my iphone...then in the afternoon... again fitted a Xcarlink ipod adaptor and modified a Brodit clip for an ipod nano in the black roadster and washed and waxed.. tired now


----------



## GRE608Y

Today I... bought the TT's replacement! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
A 1997 Golf GTi 16v, 3dr in mystic blue 8)


----------



## ausTT

GRE608Y said:


> Today I... bought the TT's replacement! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> A 1997 Golf GTi 16v, 3dr in mystic blue 8)


Pic?


----------



## GoldenBunip

More this week then just today but been busy as you will see...

Fitting a universal "split" CV boot. 
very simple to do, looks neat now will see how long this type last, but at least its an easy job to do again if required.

Fitted poly brushes on the front wishbone, Easy with the use of the local garage press - they did it for free

Got new P7 tyres on the front - why I got use of press for free the day before

Fixed the boot floor leather floor pull - staple gun

Fitted a Hyperboost DV valve £50 thanks TT spares - Sold the old one for £25 after diagnosing that it was the cause of my mates B5 A4's no boost issues and helping him fit it.

Change the sparks for Denso Iridium IK20s

Cleaned the throttle body

Continued with my mission of getting rid of as many of the horrid single use clips as possible and replacing with jubilee clips.

Changed the air and cabin filter

Tomorrow micro switch


----------



## GRE608Y

ausTT said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I... bought the TT's replacement! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> A 1997 Golf GTi 16v, 3dr in mystic blue 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Pic?
Click to expand...

As soon as i've given it a good clean pics will be posted!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for pointing that out Abi, i was going to check them a couple of days ago but both the petrol stations i went to had their hose attachments nicked!!! But funnily enough i actually thought it felt a bit strange today so i think your right
> 
> And ausTT i got it from my local Seat dealer £24, i reckon you will have a seat dealer over there part number is 1ML 805 903
> 
> 
> 
> Remember look at your petrol cap for what they should be 36psi fronts and 26psi back *I think* , fuel consumption and steering should feel lighter for you also
> 
> p.s. Your TT is looking Good 8) ... here I go again also picking up on details you hate me for  :wink:
Click to expand...

I went all out and banged 38psi all round, i love how it makes the steering lighter and makes it feel quicker, but i realised why that tyre looked low even though it had 34psi in it, its because it was jacked up the other side when i took that pic


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the ochre-only Forge turbo hose. Bit of a bugger access-wise but not too bad with the strut brace off.

Speaking of which, I Nitromors'd the bugger and the paint blistered nicely, only for me to find a kind of dark silver colour underneath? :? Pics later; the Mrs. is keen to get out 'n' about after me dicking about with the car all morning. Will try to get most of the rest of the remaining blank paint off then refit.

Oh, and am in the process of painting my coolant cap black. That blue is just sooo ugly...


----------



## denimblue225turbo

yeah the strut brace is dull but as soon as you give it a little wet and dry it starts to shine up, to be honest i might paint where it bolts down and just polish up the cross bar because its gonna be a proper arse getting in the tight bits


----------



## YELLOW_TT

denimblue225turbo said:


> yeah the strut brace is dull but as soon as you give it a little wet and dry it starts to shine up, to be honest i might paint where it bolts down and just polish up the cross bar because its gonna be a proper arse getting in the tight bits


Or even easier get it chromed :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

YELLOW_TT said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the strut brace is dull but as soon as you give it a little wet and dry it starts to shine up, to be honest i might paint where it bolts down and just polish up the cross bar because its gonna be a proper arse getting in the tight bits
> 
> 
> 
> Or even easier get it chromed :wink:
Click to expand...

How much would that cost yellow, or powder coating roughly :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

denimblue225turbo said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the strut brace is dull but as soon as you give it a little wet and dry it starts to shine up, to be honest i might paint where it bolts down and just polish up the cross bar because its gonna be a proper arse getting in the tight bits
> 
> 
> 
> Or even easier get it chromed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much would that cost yellow, or powder coating roughly :?:
Click to expand...

Cost me £50 to get it chromed but that was 7 years ago


----------



## denimblue225turbo

thats not bad at all, i am definatly gonna keep that in mind, but i have got a lot of time so really i shouldnt be such a girl and just do it by hand


----------



## tomo87

Gave the car a clean and put on my new valve caps...how exciting!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

ha ha, yessssssssss someone else now has dice valve caps!!! lol, the amount of abuse i get for having them is funny but mine only cost 99p so i was waiting for kids to nick them but they must be soo bad they dont even want them :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomo87

denimblue225turbo said:


> ha ha, yessssssssss someone else now has dice valve caps!!! lol, the amount of abuse i get for having them is funny but mine only cost 99p so i was waiting for kids to nick them but they must be soo bad they dont even want them :lol: :lol:


haha i had no idea..i love them, bit of old school tack is ok!


----------



## Waterdale

Shall I paint the rear calipers too? :roll:


----------



## tomo87

Waterdale said:


> Shall I paint the rear calipers too? :roll:


Too right and stick on the brembo covers.


----------



## T3RBO

denimblue225turbo said:


> I went all out and banged 38psi all round, i love how it makes the steering lighter and makes it feel quicker, but i realised why that tyre looked low even though it had 34psi in it, its because it was jacked up the other side when i took that pic


Isn't that a bit high for pressure... should be 36F and 30R


----------



## Waterdale

tomo87 said:


> Waterdale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I paint the rear calipers too? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Too right and stick on the brembo covers.
Click to expand...

I would rather drive without brakes than having brembo covers! :lol:


----------



## GoldenBunip

Took the door lock out and made a replacement piston for the microswitch out of a small nail head and some plastic tubing off an ear bud - Now have a fully working microswitch again


----------



## welshgar

Had the cambelt, water pump and V-belt changed today.

Old belt looked VERY worn  lucky.......ME :wink:


----------



## jas6004

Today i washed,clayed (first time i ever used clay),polished,waxed,cleaned wheels,dressed tyres,cleaned interior,cleaned engine bay,polished 8 years of muck off tail pipe,cleaned windows and fitted gorgeous screen washer cap from Trev.

Very happy with results and now im knackered.

Jas


----------



## Mondo

Today I fitted the ochre turbo hose, painted the coolant bottle cap and de-blacked the strut brace. A good day.


----------



## smarties24

Returned to the TTF after being off for far too long  So to celebrate this wonderful day i've just ordered the Forge 007p


----------



## UKRPG

Received the second set of my next internal upgrade - Let the decisions commence 

More to follow with pictures............


----------



## denimblue225turbo

have got the strut brace off again and it will be finished by the end of today!!! :roll:


----------



## Mondo

denimblue225turbo said:


> .. it will be finished by the end of today!!! :roll:


Liar... :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

ha ha!!! well how wro.........right you were!!! :lol:

Although your only partly right, i have finished all the polishing spent 7 hours today no stop, my elbow is fooked but its done!!

Just need to decide on the colour of the paint i am going to use on the end of the strut brace as i could not be a**ed to polish it, it was going to be tooo much hard work 

I will post some pic's tomorrow, i too tired now :-|


----------



## T3RBO

10 out of 10 for commitment though mate :wink:


----------



## Mondo

7 hours!  Man, after 7 hours with Wetordry the poor strut brace will be the size of a really long piece of linguini! Respect, though. I might do my strut ends; dunno yet, not convinced I can get in all the nooks & crannys to get it looking how I'd like. Maybe...

Again, pics later. Now, go have some rest, mate.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Mondo said:


> 7 hours!  Man, after 7 hours with Wetordry the poor strut brace will be the size of a really long piece of linguini! Respect, though. I might do my strut ends; dunno yet, not convinced I can get in all the nooks & crannys to get it looking how I'd like. Maybe...
> 
> Again, pics later. Now, go have some rest, mate.


thanks, time to eat something for the first time today aswell


----------



## ian222

Took my next mod down to the bodyshop


----------



## dzTT

Got my new wheels  will post pics up laters


----------



## qusai

Sent my car to Audi to replace the Drive Shaft!


----------



## les

Cleaned all the glass work inside and out.
Polished the car. 
Fitted new Bosch Aerowipers.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Washed and dried again, found a few new little marks, kindly left by some s**t hole :x 
took pic's of my engine bay after pretty much finishing it yesterday

























Not too bad as it was all done by hand with lots of wet and dry, sore elbow still but it was worth it


----------



## denimblue225turbo

oh and i got my gear surround and knee support anodised blue bolts   Didnt take any pics because i didnt have my phone but i like very much


----------



## Mondo

Ooh, shiney-shiney! Automotive porn like that brings out the magpie in me. Feck it, I _will_ do the strut brace ends - can't have you showing me up like that.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Mondo said:


> Ooh, shiney-shiney! Automotive porn like that brings out the magpie in me. Feck it, I _will_ do the strut brace ends - can't have you showing me up like that.


i havent done the ends, they're getting painted, hence why i only took a close up pic of the center bit


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

qusai said:


> Sent my car to Audi to replace the Drive Shaft!


whats up with the drive shaft???  thought they were pretty much bullet proof :?


----------



## UKRPG

Thats what they kept telling me as I handed over a very large wad of cash when my front right imploded at the hub end  :?


----------



## qusai

tony_rigby_uk said:


> qusai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent my car to Audi to replace the Drive Shaft!
> 
> 
> 
> whats up with the drive shaft???  thought they were pretty much bullet proof :?
Click to expand...

The Service Advisor said it is common, and specially the FWD , but mine didn't break alone, the car went through a series of incidents caused by others!!!!

Q


----------



## smarties24

Fitted my nice shiny new Forge 007P


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

UKRPG said:


> Thats what they kept telling me as I handed over a very large wad of cash when my front right imploded at the hub end  :?


True the CV's can get abit Noisy and in need for a change (had them explode on other cars but not the TT) it's just the way drive shaft was said rather than Outer CV or inner CV...

i'm curious to know as i had a history of blowing driveshafts on other cars... and thought the TT has stood up to the punishment quite well.. assumed it was the transfer of power to real weels that saved the CV since it's not taking anymore power once spinning..

can understand it on a Front wheel drive.. all that power and only 2 wheels to shift it...

Note: all previous driveshafts have been brown during racing strarts


----------



## UKRPG

I think mine was down to hitting a kirb during the snow when the car let go - We think it just knocked the driveshaft enough that overe the next month it slowly collapsed as it was no longer dead straight/properly fixed


----------



## TT Ade

Dropped the car off at the body shop for the fitting and spraying of my V6 bumper


----------



## Mondo

...fitted a replacement alarm. Works too, thank god.  But what a bugger it was, doing up the holding nut through just the access flap in the boot! Still, job done.


----------



## SAJ77

....fitted my twin cupholders courtesy of Marco


----------



## Gram TT

....fitted my rear adj tie-bars.  Whilst doing these i noticed the headlight levelling sensor was damaged, so i'm going to try a make something to fix the broken part. Hope this works as the sensor is expensive to replace!!


----------



## Guest

Mondo said:


> ...fitted a replacement alarm. Works too, thank god.  But what a bugger it was, doing up the holding nut through just the access flap in the boot! Still, job done.


why didn't you take the rear light unit out?


----------



## GRE608Y

ausTT said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I... bought the TT's replacement! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> A 1997 Golf GTi 16v, 3dr in mystic blue 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Pic?
Click to expand...

 










Today I cleaned like crazy!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Gram TT said:


> ....fitted my rear adj tie-bars.  Whilst doing these i noticed the headlight levelling sensor was damaged, so i'm going to try a make something to fix the broken part. Hope this works as the sensor is expensive to replace!!


just out of interest, which bit was broken???, because mine was broken aswell. Mine was broken at the ball joint that attaches to the plastic lever


----------



## Gram TT

denimblue225turbo said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....fitted my rear adj tie-bars.  Whilst doing these i noticed the headlight levelling sensor was damaged, so i'm going to try a make something to fix the broken part. Hope this works as the sensor is expensive to replace!!
> 
> 
> 
> just out of interest, which bit was broken???, because mine was broken aswell. Mine was broken at the ball joint that attaches to the plastic lever
Click to expand...

My sensor was broken on the end of the plastic arm that attatches to the link arm. I've made a repair and will post up some pics once i've re-fitted it. The problem seems to be caused when the car is raised off the ground and the suspension arms/tie bars drop down causing all the weight to hang off the sensor arm.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

yeah sounds the same as mine then in that case, i would definatly be interested in your repair


----------



## denimblue225turbo

took some pics of my new anodised bolts that i fitted yesterday, in a bit i plan on starting to wax and get a couple of good coats on 


















Bit chavy but again i think they look alright


----------



## TTQ2K2

I'm sorry, they are a bit chavy. :?

cheers.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

well went out at about 6.30 and just spent 2 hours polishing x1 and waxing x2 the whole car then buffed and it is looking very good, my phones camera has a lot to be desired so i couldnt get any of it finished but i got some after i finished polishing when it was still light enough but it still had 2 coats of wax after this and buffed up.


































And one of the engine bay but it had got tooo dark by this point, again a bit chavy but its all very well hidden so you wouldnt even know any the lights or the switch was there unless you knew.


----------



## T3RBO

Saw loads of other TT's for a change whilst running about doing a few errands

Main two that caught my eye was a rather dirty bright yellow V6 coupe and a gorgeous shiny red one


----------



## shell

Met Al from Awesome GTI at his house were i picked up my latest purchase :lol:

Thank you Al :mrgreen:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Transfered 40 litres of home brew (Belgian Witbier and Irish Red) from primary to secondary. 8) Should be drinkable mid-May.

cheers


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Booked my holiday to Oman 36 hours ago to find out last night a nasty Volcanoe has farted in Iceland!! :evil:


----------



## Hallyfella

Took my car for the annual MOT .  one advisory note new pads soon , ah well not bad for 12 months :wink:


----------



## jays_225

booked the car in for its mot next sat so fingers crossed and have been told by the misses i have to take her out tonight for dinner [smiley=whip.gif] but right now im off the give the car a clean


----------



## Growler

Replaced the front discs, all round pads and oil change. Car just requires a clean on Sunday now.


----------



## Mondo

...posted my 500th post! And this is it! Woo-hoo!


----------



## denimblue225turbo

......am going to go and have a look how much volcano ash is on my car, and possibly do a bit more work on the inlet manifold


----------



## UKRPG

Loads on mine this morning - car looks filthy :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo

did a bit more work on inlet, took it for a bit of a spin, and bearing in mind i polished and waxed twice not last night but the night before, the body work feels gritty as hell, so its gonna have to have a good wash tonight and probably everyday until this ash goes away :?


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Bought four new Pilot Sport 2s for the 3.2.... 560GBP Yikes!


----------



## Guest

Changed the oil in the rear diff:
incidentally, this is how the car looked before i lowered it :lol: 









and cleaned and polished


----------



## smithtt

Today my gf ordered me a gtt tuning cupholder. Shes said she will need one when she takes the car off me in the summer. Also gave it a clean.


----------



## basky

Went to VAGCheck stage 2 remap, haven't stopped smiling yet


----------



## T3RBO

Cleaned my alloys as in desperate need and fixed my front number plate

Starting to go off my metal plates as the corners have lifted yet again, so this time I have used epoxy glue and now held in place with a home made brace on each edge whilst it dries


----------



## UKRPG

Fitted my new steering wheel and coverd the centre in 3M carbon fibre

see seperate post


----------



## Mondo

...did a bit more strut brace polishing. Ain't gonna be mirror, but it'll be OK.

Good end:


Bad end:


Middle bit (half done, and out of focus, but you get the idea):


Slowly getting there...


----------



## wul

stood and drank coffee while forum member "jim" fitted 15 mm spacers all round and fitted me the double brake light mod  and then watched him take the back spacers off as the bolts were to long


----------



## bigsyd

been looking at 2 TTS ragtops... one was silver...not for me and one was black [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] but a lovely black silver interior...pitty the bonnet was stone chipped to hell (with only 16000 miles on the clock) ah well there is one out there


----------



## SAJ77

Fitted a VW V6 badge....not sure if I like it :? 









Pic of my cupholders mounted as per WAKs site


----------



## dzTT

wul said:


> stood and drank coffee while forum member "jim" fitted 15 mm spacers all round and fitted me the double brake light mod  and then watched him take the back spacers off as the bolts were to long


you seem to be good at the standin around drinkin coffee bit while other people do the work :wink: ...i must learn how to do this :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

V6 doesn't look right

Get private plate v6 era. Much better. But if u like it cool


----------



## rcall1057

sold my 07 A4 which leaves me with around $7,000 usd to play with on mods for the TT! I have not posted any pics yet, but will once she is fixed up! yay oh happy days


----------



## triplefan

Had a trial fit of wheels and spacers today, not sure whether to put 5 more on the back, or take 5 off the front


----------



## rcall1057

triplefan said:


> Had a trial fit of wheels and spacers today, not sure whether to put 5 more on the back, or take 5 off the front


5 more on the back for sure! that would be spot on! what is the offset of the wheels and what spacers do you have currently?


----------



## ttpanos

SAJ77 said:


> Fitted a VW V6 badge....not sure if I like it :?


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Dotti

Today I fell flat on my face and ended up at A&E with a fractured fibular bone whilst taking a picture of a TT down Southend as it had Tracey written on the side with a pair of lips on the door and had black rims. How embaressing was that moment on the seafront  :lol: I laugh because good old ibuoprofin has kicked in now but at the time I was crying with pain under my sunglasses as I felt such a prat taking a picture of that f*****g motor to then trip up ..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] piccies to follow!


----------



## Daz8n

... went for a 180 mile drive in the TT!! Amazing roads over Hartside Pass in Cumbria!! The car was amazing!!


----------



## triplefan

rcall1057 said:


> 5 more on the back for sure! that would be spot on! what is the offset of the wheels and what spacers do you have currently?


8.5J ET 33, 10mm front 15mm rear


----------



## dzTT

started takin out the back seats today after givin the car a good wash


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> Today I fell flat on my face and ended up at A&E with a fractured fibular bone whilst taking a picture of a TT down Southend as it had Tracey written on the side with a pair of lips on the door and had black rims. How embaressing was that moment on the seafront  :lol: I laugh because good old ibuoprofin has kicked in now but at the time I was crying with pain under my sunglasses as I felt such a prat taking a picture of that f*****g motor to then trip up ..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] piccies to follow!


You must have fell from a great hight to do that!! lol :lol: :lol: 
Sorry you wont be driving ScarlTTe for 6 wks then! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Get well soon.
Wendy x


----------



## UKRPG

That are you going to do about Sunday Abi? :?


----------



## Dotti

UKRPG said:


> That are you going to do about Sunday Abi? :?


I broke the same ankle 4 years ago tripping up my own foot :lol:  being the clumsy mare I am  it was in plaster then and I didn't drive my TT for 11 weeks  . Today I have a really tight sock thingy over the foot up the ankle and shin as it's a hairline crack the lady didn't think it necessary to cast it. I will be still coming to the essex meet hell or heaven nothing is gonna stop this essex girl driving her TT or hobling around the house. . My date with an essex meet is still on 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Piccie below of the said TT I tripped up over!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Girl Smiffy

Oh Dotti poor you. Drink some wine - much more effective than Nurofen.


----------



## wallstreet

Oh my goodness! I think we have all done this one point in life!

So who is Stacey, did Amey come out of Stacey the TT

Heal well!!!


----------



## Dotti

wallstreet said:


> Oh my goodness! I think we have all done this one point in life!
> 
> So who is Stacey, did Amey come out of Stacey the TT
> 
> Heal well!!!


Bl**din hope not, I'm not responsible for, Stacey, Tracey or Amy :lol: Thankyou Dr Wallstreet


----------



## tteireann

Finally got my front spring sorted, had to get the stud drilled out as it was ceased in the front hub. All sorted now, just need to sort out the 4 wheel alignment now.


----------



## beeyondGTR

actually friday ordered from awesome a front splitter and interior "bling"

Just another thank you to sarah for the quick answers 8) .......


----------



## Mondo

...did the strut brace as well as I'm going to. It ain't perfect but is, in my eyes, finished:







Now to give the inlet manifold a good working over...


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> ...did the strut brace as well as I'm going to. It ain't perfect but is, in my eyes, finished


Looks well impressive mate... brilliant effort [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Cheers! As others (I can think of 2 off the top) will attest, it's a fecker. By accident I stumbled across something that helped - a set of Rolson polishing discs that screw into a drill. Only really useful once you've already done the hard work with a scrubbing pad of some sort and a bit of Wetordry, but it really brought up a shine on the bar.

I also went over the gear stick - came up lovely! Photos on that another day...


----------



## stevebeechTA

Looks like you have my patio, in your garden.

mind you yours is pointed, still have not got round to that yet.  Excellent job on the polishing mate. need to get mine finished, then we can have twin cars :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Steve, I thought yours was finished! It's yours (and Denim's) that made me not settle for that light brown shite I exposed under the black paint. Glad I did; it does look 8) , doesn't it? 

Charge pipe... nah, I think it's OK as it is. IM needs a bit of work, then I'm basically done in the engine bay. 'cept the throttle body...


----------



## denimblue225turbo

nice work mate, i still need to go further with mine, you 'ends' came up nice, was it mainly down to using really rough wet and dry?? what was the lowest number you used out of interest?? i only used 320 from the start so i think i made more work for myself, i think i should have started lower, more like 120 :?

Definatly good job though, looks great and it is very satisfying


----------



## Mondo

320? 'kin'ell! Bit rough, innit?  I had a 60 grade flapper wheel thing for my drill, but it was a bit too brutal, so I just used it on the edges of the end pieces. I found most of it came off with an abrasive washing-up pad (or 6), then a bit of 600 and, when that ran out, 1200. Finished off with the drill again, using a cloth polishing disc and some mild metal polish (that crayon-type stuff) and then a final go with some Autosol - done! [smiley=sunny.gif]

PS: Don't mention the Throttle Body. I mentioned it once but I think I got away with it. :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Mondo said:


> 320? 'kin'ell! Bit rough, innit?  I had a 60 grade flapper wheel thing for my drill, but it was a bit too brutal, so I just used it on the edges of the end pieces. I found most of it came off with an abrasive washing-up pad (or 6), then a bit of 600 and, when that ran out, 1200. Finished off with the drill again, using a cloth polishing disc and some mild metal polish (that crayon-type stuff) and then a final go with some Autosol - done! [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> PS: Don't mention the Throttle Body. I mentioned it once but I think I got away with it. :wink:


I give the throttle body a bit of a rub everytime i do any work on any of it, and even after just a tiny bit of wet and dry then autosol it started coming up quite well, so that is going to be a work in progress.
I think you have to be fairly brutal on the ends of the strut brace though and the welds if you want them to come up nice, i might get a wire drill bit and give the welds and ends a go over with that to get it going then wet and dry to shine it up :roll:


----------



## SAJ77

.......went to get my 4Motion ARB fitted ONLY to find my car already had one fitted!!!

I didn't know whether to laugh :lol: or cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

So just changed the bushes to Powerflex ones, so hopefully will notice an improvement in handling.

Also got my throttle body cleaned.

ARB for sale :lol: ....viewtopic.php?f=15&t=171344

Saj


----------



## NAFE_P

had the rear ARB replaced as it was cracked and the car seems a lot better now  The A3 courtesy car I was given had over 190K miles on it!!


----------



## Diveratt

Got home after the Chatteau Fort Weekend. Really Great weekend driving around Nortern France 
Bloody British roads back to reality 

Kevin


----------



## Charlie

Diverat said:


> Got home after the Chatteau Fort Weekend. Really Great weekend driving around Nortern France
> Bloody British roads back to reality
> 
> Kevin


Got any pics Kev? 

Oh and Dotti you are a spaz  hope you get better soon and don't overdo it 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

... fitted a set of carbon fibre QS rear spats (cheers Tesh) and some black V6 exhaust trims  no pics with the exhaust trims done but they are just a touch bigger (cheers Steve)


























Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2

Nice charlie.

not to hijack the thread, but does anyone have spats + rear mudflaps? Looks like spats end where mudflaps begin and would produce a clean fender extension.

cheers.


----------



## UKRPG

I wanted them - I hate you Charlie 

Today I finally wired in my Swoosh boost gauge and my liquid - had the doors open while working under the bonnet and heard a massive bang from what I thought was the inside of the car

Went around the passenger door and saw a male and female blackbird lying dead next to my door as they'd flown straight into it :? :?

Enjoyed clearing up that one - think theyd have seen a massive door in their way but still..............


----------



## denimblue225turbo

UKRPG said:


> I wanted them - I hate you Charlie
> 
> Today I finally wired in my Swoosh boost gauge and my liquid - had the doors open while working under the bonnet and heard a massive bang from what I thought was the inside of the car
> 
> Went around the passenger door and saw a male and female blackbird lying dead next to my door as they'd flown straight into it :? :?
> 
> Enjoyed clearing up that one - think theyd have seen a massive door in their way but still..............


A man of many talents, can even tell the sex of blackbirds :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Hate to be sad but only one is black the female is brown and smaller

I'll get my coat


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

UKRPG said:


> Hate to be sad but only one is black the female is brown and smaller
> 
> I'll get my coat


i thought that was common knowledge as i know that too


----------



## UKRPG

Tony were obviously both of very highly "interlectual" stock mate!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Either that or we were a little dim and instead of checking out the "bird" across the road getting changed in her window, we were looking at the lawn and the "bird" or birds there....

really never got my head round the whole "bird" thing with refering to women...i've never found a woman who can fly... or sing at such a high note.. or a woman i can legally shoot... (and i mean with a gun you pervs) the one thing they do have in common is chirping in on converstations that don't involve them :twisted: :twisted:

suppose that's where it comes form :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stoke TT driver

Went to the local scrap yard and got the clips to do the Double Brake Light mod  , If any one wants any I have 2 spare sets up for grabs, Pm me , first come first served , takes 20 mins to fit and it looks the dogs danglys when done 8)

1) Charlie TTspares ,will post tomorrow. 
2) jimbomiller

all gone now, but if anybody else wants any, hunt down vw golfs at a scrap yard, each back light has 5 in.


----------



## tomo87

Dropped the TT off to the bodyshop.... 8)


----------



## London

...took delivery of a complete set of discs and pads from the group buy and a set of Apex springs from Charlie. TBH, could think of better ways of spending £300+ (not to mention the £200+ for fitting in due course) but it's all part of the rich pageant of TT ownership. 

Ldn


----------



## TT Ade

Fitted upper boost hoses, side repeaters and engine bay bling.

Busy day


----------



## Hark

Picked up car from APS. Lots of little niggles sorted.

New 4motion rear arb seems to have helped sort handling.


----------



## Wild Woods

Ordered new wheels. Just RS6 reps to use while I get my RS4's refurbished.

Not worth buying anything decent as the wife drives the car more than me and uses kerbs as parking aids :x


----------



## Daz8n

Sold my number plate and bought some 20mm spacers! Just looking for lowering springs and shocks and tie bars now!


----------



## zakkiaz

My Son made me clean car, as he did his tonight :roll: He used my Aqua wax for the first time and has converted from a shammy to aqua wax now ! Must be good it's the first time he's waxed his roof :lol: :lol: 
Bless him he refurbed my wheels the weekend too.  
Got rid of the grey coating on car tonight! Valcano's! :roll: any excuse to wash n wax the TT! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

today i turned OFF the heated seats !!!


----------



## UKRPG

started the big push for the weekend so door panels off

Audi mids and tweeters out, Infinity Kappa units in (finally)

Remaining door parts removed and cleaned and door pull Di-Noc 3m CF coated

Air con Di Noc 3M CF kit fitted

So doors to put back together tomorrow and then hopefully make a big start on the rear brake conversion - so much to do, so little time :?


----------



## Mondo

UKRPG said:


> Audi mids and tweeters out, Infinity Kappa units in (finally)


PICS! Well, I need pics. Next weekend I'm gonna fit some Dynamat extreme sound deadening stuff and try to fit the Focal polyglass units I've been sitting on for months. Did you do the work? Where'd you put the crossovers? What wiring connections did you make - did you cut the existing OEM plastic plugs into/out of the green/black and black wires off and solder the new cable on, or crimp some connectors on instead?

Looking for a few tips/clues before I bugger up my own sounds...


----------



## UKRPG

I'll get soem pictures sorted out for you


----------



## denimblue225turbo

had all the wheels off, fresh tyre paint, fresh coat of paint on the calipers, messed up my inlet whilst polishing it yesterday (put a massive scratch across it with my ring) so spent a few hours trying to get it as good as it was and in the middle of getting my strut brace finished, ends are sprayed black its had about 5 coats of laquer and now i am just waiting for it to dry, all beacause the meet on sunday [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo

strut brace finished, i took thes
e pictures on my phone and before i had autosol'd it so the polished part isnt very shiney in the pics as it still had masking tape residue on it. Will have a picture fitted to the car maybe later but if not tomorrow, deciding whether i go down and wash it in a bit or whether to leave it till tomorrow :?

edit: and to add, i got bloody sun burn on my legs and my arms, sore as hell now :-|


























pictures fitted to the car and polished up


----------



## roddy

heated seats back on ... :? :? ,, [smiley=baby.gif] 
fixed radio................   ,, [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Denim. Don't think I'd have done that myself but hey, _vive la difference_ and all that bollocks.  Looking forward to pics of it fitted.


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Mondo said:


> Nice one, Denim. Don't think I'd have done that myself but hey, _vive la difference_ and all that bollocks.  Looking forward to pics of it fitted.


I had just given up the will to live with it so i got the paint out, the best thing is, when its fitted you dont actually notice its painted if you get me because it blends in with all the other plastics but then you have all of the lovely bar in the middle nice and shiney 

I would reccomend this mod to anyone, Nitromoor's £5, wet and dry probably about £10 and you can get your engine bay looking bling with just a bit........who am i kidding..... A LOT of elbow grease!!


----------



## appy1968

Wired up my DRL's


----------



## UKRPG

As requested, heres the new speaker set up in the doors - 6.5 Infinity Kappas - nice direct fit

Tweeters hot glued into original locations and crossovers hot glued in also - loads of room so all fitted on the panel.










All standard from the front but updated with Di-Noc'd pulls and a tweeter ring










Happy to answer questions!


----------



## Devil

Took a trip to the tint people... and also tinted my rear lights after windows were done.
Just need to redo the reverse light circle... anyways few pics


----------



## T3RBO

Renewed my TTOC membership


----------



## victoria

Practised putting my roof down (I'd forgotten from the day before) haha


----------



## UKRPG

Had my big rear brake upgrade fitted - lovely and very happy - will post pictures later once Ive painted the calipers

oh and wrote a nice long post while I was waiting for Trevor to finish the fit :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

...reset my ECU and throttle body (after getting it cleaned) and then went for a blast in S mode!!

The car is back to its best 8) :evil: 

Saj


----------



## Daz8n

Received my 20mm spacers. Now to find my springs, shockers and tie bars!!

Daz


----------



## beeyondGTR

replaced my alternator


----------



## Mondo

..._finally_ won an eBay bid on an iPod. Had been resisting the cult but I borrowed one from a collegue at work and the way it effortlessly worked with my iDA-X100 I just couldn't help myself... 

Just hope it turns up a) undamaged, b) authentic and c) soon!


----------



## burns

...Received a phone call from my dad (who has borrowed my TT due to a bad back preventing him being able to get into and out of his own car) to say he'd been driving very carefully (albeit he had rung earlier in the day to comment on how fast the TT is compared to his car!), but.... the engine management light came on when he got off the motorway. Thanks dad.

Told him I would repay the favour by ragging the ar$e out of his car (that I am using whilst he has mine) until an expensive light appears on the dashboard! Grrr.


----------



## Naresh

Received this in the post, a bargain compared to new but in immaculate condition. May try and convert it to satin silver before fitting..........


----------



## beeyondGTR

Had to replace my alternator not bad though total cost $215.00 US installed I helped some.......

and finished up loose ends....... that helped me out.......... Running great charged right up.....


----------



## Daz8n

burns said:


> ...Received a phone call from my dad (who has borrowed my TT due to a bad back preventing him being able to get into and out of his own car) to say he'd been driving very carefully (albeit he had rung earlier in the day to comment on how fast the TT is compared to his car!), but.... the engine management light came on when he got off the motorway. Thanks dad.
> 
> Told him I would repay the favour by ragging the ar$e out of his car (that I am using whilst he has mine) until an expensive light appears on the dashboard! Grrr.


What car does your dad have if a bad back stops him using it but he can get in and out of a TT???? lol


----------



## burns

Daz8n said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Received a phone call from my dad (who has borrowed my TT due to a bad back preventing him being able to get into and out of his own car) to say he'd been driving very carefully (albeit he had rung earlier in the day to comment on how fast the TT is compared to his car!), but.... the engine management light came on when he got off the motorway. Thanks dad.
> 
> Told him I would repay the favour by ragging the ar$e out of his car (that I am using whilst he has mine) until an expensive light appears on the dashboard! Grrr.
> 
> 
> 
> What car does your dad have if a bad back stops him using it but he can get in and out of a TT???? lol
Click to expand...

Mr B has a Mini Cooper S. It's my old car. I gave it to him last year as he didn't have a car and I bought the TT as a replacement. Oddly enough I've noticed people don't moan so much getting out of the TT as they did getting out of the MCS. There's more room between the seats and the dashboard, and even though it's low, the doors are huge and open really wide so that there's no need to contort yourself to get out.

Either that, or he's in total agony and screaming out in pain when getting in and out, but telling me it's easier because it means he gets to play in mine for a while! Now I think of it, I may ask for a demonstration! :twisted:


----------



## markypoo

Received and fitted my Liquid TT off for a play now


----------



## jays_225

Got a fresh new MOT free from audi slough thank you very much


----------



## sheps

Had an interim service carried out by Reading Audi


----------



## denimblue225turbo

jays_225 said:


> Got a fresh new MOT free from audi slough thank you very much


its a great feeling isnt it  but did you also get a free valet?? :wink:


----------



## NAFE_P

vacuumed, cleaned seats with liquid leather, washed and clayed. Just got waxing left to do.

Also just met my new nextdoor neighbours boyfriend who runs a Audi performance tuning specialist place in Stroud and tempted me into getting a miltek and remap!


----------



## Davey6oy

..cleaned the cars


----------



## T3RBO

Finally got around to ordering my new engine bay bolts for the bling kit, and also bought some new ones for the gear surround too


----------



## Hark

Sold my black leather TT seats.


----------



## lazerjules

Changed injector seals, upper and lower. 

Discovered a boost leak from vacuum hose 

Ordered a new Forge vacuum hose


----------



## Hark

lazerjules said:


> Ordered a new Forge vacuum hose


Glad you got through. Can't get anyone to answer the phone. :? 
Do they shut at lunch?


----------



## les

Been thinking for sometime how I was going to mount my mini DV recorder in my car. Finally plumbed for mounting it on the rear of my sat nav holder. All I need to do now is try it out in car, get the angles right and see the results.


----------



## TT51

Split my headlights and fitted my black inserts with tinted corners 8)


----------



## lazerjules

Hark said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Forge vacuum hose
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got through. Can't get anyone to answer the phone. :?
> Do they shut at lunch?
Click to expand...

Well actually , I went to order it on the website, then I thought that Charlie might be able to help, so pm'ed him, if he can't I will order from website.


----------



## Mondo

...finised the CP. Quick once-over with some 1200 Wetordry, a polish with a polishing disc and some crayon, and another polish with Autosol and job done!





Then I thought, what's the point of having black nuts holding on a silver strut brace, so they got a quick polish too. Half done here:


I did the two CP nuts and the brackets too, so now I can concentrate on the IM. Great...  



Oh, and she got a clean, but that'll go in the 'pic of the day' thread.


----------



## Smeds

.. booked my TT in for some Koni FSD 8) Can't wait!!


----------



## UKRPG

Cleaned the old girl up ready for tomorrow !

Summer mats finally in!


----------



## jays_225

denimblue225turbo said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a fresh new MOT free from audi slough thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> its a great feeling isnt it  but did you also get a free valet?? :wink:
Click to expand...

It was nice a nice feeling and yes i did which was nice getting intoa car cleaned by sum1 else


----------



## Super Josh

Smeds said:


> .. booked my TT in for some Koni FSD 8) Can't wait!!


Had mine on for a couple of months now (with Eibach springs) and I'm really, really pleased with them. It really does give you the best of both worlds  Which on a daily driver on our ever worsening roads is no mean feat.

The bumps seem so much less noticeably and then you turn in to a corner and it feels so planted and sure footed.

Josh


----------



## beeyondGTR

I put my leather steering wheel skin Red & Gray more a pain in the ass then I thought........ 8)


----------



## welshgar

finally got home from holiday.... 4 days extra free= winner.

back to boring work now though= 

Got to drive the car for the first time in 11 days though


----------



## KentishTT

Got back from being stuck in the US in time to fit my coilovers this weekend.


----------



## stevebeechTA

You never posted the pics though. :x


----------



## qusai

I gave my TT to Audi two weeks ago to install driveshaft, CV joints & *Today I*'m reunited with my baby, runs smoothly and fast after the full service of 36000m


----------



## Nilesong

The weather was nice on Saturday so washed and waxed the car, (despite advice against this) and took the wife for a run to Eastbourne.
A seagull decided to empty the entire contents of it's lower bowel all over my car in a strafing run! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Don't know why I bother! :evil:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

Nilesong said:


> The weather was nice on Saturday so washed and waxed the car, (despite advice against this) and took the wife for a run to Eastbourne.
> A seagull decided to empty the entire contents of it's lower bowel all over my car in a strafing run! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Don't know why I bother! :evil:


I know how you feel, i live about 100 yards from the seafront, happens to me on an hourly basis, i know your pain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Went to Audi and ordered some random parts... should be with me Wednesday


----------



## TTQ2K2

...am brewing another 20 litres Irish Red Ale.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

TTQ2K2 said:


> ...am brewing another 20 litres Irish Red Ale.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


So jealous... not had home brew for years and love the stuff!


----------



## Super Josh

TTQ2K2 said:


> ...am brewing another 20 litres Irish Red Ale.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


What was the first lot like? 

Josh


----------



## TTQ2K2

T3RBO said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...am brewing another 20 litres Irish Red Ale.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous... not had home brew for years and love the stuff!
Click to expand...

If you ever get to Dallas, bar's always open. Drop in.



Super Josh said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...am brewing another 20 litres Irish Red Ale.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What was the first lot like?
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

First 2 batches (Belgian Wit, Irish Red) are in secondary now. I'll bottle both this upcoming weekend. Should be ready on/about 10 May. Preparing now for a long, hot, global-warmed summer here in dallas.

cheers


----------



## marc69

Planted runner beans, broad beans, Peas, Strawberrys, rhubarb and lettuce - oh, and liquid leathered my two front seats.

Busy, Busy day!!!


----------



## Daz8n

...found a small dent just behind my passenger door!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo

spent the best £2.98 ever :lol:


----------



## Teighto

Picked up front splitter and brakes will be fitting them tommorow


----------



## Mondo

denimblue225turbo said:


> spent the best £2.98 ever :lol:


Oh, FFS, post pics or pi$$ off! :wink:

Mod teaser... :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Mondo said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> spent the best £2.98 ever :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, FFS, post pics or pi$$ off! :wink:
> 
> Mod teaser... :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Mondo

£2.98, eh? 3 £1 condoms and a date with Fun Boy Three? 

Oh, and an IOU for 2p, obviously... :roll:


----------



## denimblue225turbo

:lol: :lol: :lol: how'd you guess


----------



## beeyondGTR

took pics of new wheel cover........
View attachment 1



I screwed it up a little but actually fits in for my hand so no complaints.......
8)


----------



## TTQ2K2

Brett,

looks like frankenstein  stitching...needs a redo.

bob


----------



## beeyondGTR

TTQ2K2 said:


> Brett,
> 
> looks like frankenstein  stitching...needs a redo.
> 
> bob


I have stitching like that........... almost looks like the same needle they used on me. Your Right but not going to happen 3/4 right 1/4 wrong

Like I said it fits my hands right. I just to tired to care.... yeah that is how I really feel..... 8) 8)

but thanks for noticing I wish I had....


----------



## ttpanos

beeyondGTR said:


> took pics of new wheel cover........
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> I screwed it up a little but actually fits in for my hand so no complaints.......
> 8)


 [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

ttpanos said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> took pics of new wheel cover........
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> I screwed it up a little but actually fits in for my hand so no complaints.......
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]
Click to expand...

My Blood is like a strong drink the top is clear down about 2 inches of mary-mint so that could not be me......


----------



## Mondo

...got my 2nd hand iPod 80GB jobbie from a Very Nice Man on eBay.  Gonna plug it in the car later and see what music floats his boat and enjoy the quick searching, album art, etc... 

If all's OK there'll be a 64GB Kingston DataTraveller USB stick on eBay soon... :wink:


----------



## Charlie

beeyondGTR said:


> My Blood is like a strong drink the top is clear down about 2 inches of mary-mint so that could not be me......


You what??  

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2

beeyondGTR said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brett,
> 
> looks like frankenstein  stitching...needs a redo.
> 
> bob
> 
> 
> 
> I have stitching like that........... almost looks like the same needle they used on me. Your Right but not going to happen 3/4 right 1/4 wrong
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

I've got same stitching too...left shoulder thru upper bicep. Fell from a 12ft ladder, summer 08, shattered left arm and bones skewered the bicep. Surgeon inserted a metal plate plus 10 screws. Hundreds of stitches later and i'm almost as good as new.

cheers


----------



## denimblue225turbo

put a 2 inch curb on my wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
good job they aint £500 rims, just need to get a touch stick and it wont even notice, if it does, wheel back off and respray again, infact, i may just respray it again because i am way to picky :?


----------



## DAZTTC

denimblue225turbo said:


> put a 2 inch curb on my wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> good job they aint £500 rims, just need to get a touch stick and it wont even notice, if it does, wheel back off and respray again, infact, i may just respray it again because i am way to picky :?


Little link just for you mate :wink:

http://www.alloygator.com/products.asp

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo

yeah, thanks!! :lol: 
I was actually looking at a set charlie was talking about the other day and thought they looked alright but i wont need them :roll: :-|

It only costs me £2 for a can of paint so i will just go that route, but it was exactly the reason why i just refurbed my standard wheels in the first place so i cant really moan


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Today I lost out on a deal which would netted £45,000....f****ing b00locks! :evil:


----------



## Devil

Saw a totally chrome audi, wanted to take more pics but the guy was standing near by and i didnt wanna look a dork with me camera LMAO !!!!!










Then returned to work found a flashy number plate on mk2 FAS77ER = FASTER


----------



## Hark

Ordered some new 11mm spacers from forge and a service kit for my forge DV.

Just won 2x brand new michellin ps2 tyres for £185 on ebay, which I thought was pretty good. Cheaper than the 452s I was going to buy.


----------



## Naresh

Devil said:


> Saw a totally chrome audi, wanted to take more pics but the guy was standing near by and i didnt wanna look a dork with me camera LMAO !!!!!


More money than sense. A chrome R8 is just wrong, you may as well give it the Daniella Westbrook A-Z Burberry treatment! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo

^^^^^^+1, just nasty :?


----------



## mikeat45

this afternoon was told by hospital that i can leave cast off my foot and DRIVE MY CAR again    
only been 8 months but i might give it a bit of a spruce up first


----------



## Jurpo

Turbo tip hose fitted. Silicone Venair tip is much stiffer compared to Oem.


----------



## T3RBO

mikeat45 said:


> this afternoon was told by hospital that i can leave cast off my foot and DRIVE MY CAR again
> only been 8 months but i might give it a bit of a spruce up first


Nice one mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Today I went to Audi to pick up two cover caps that I ordered, and even though I asked for two, wrote down the part number with a x2 at the end, and watched the parts guy write 2 x, I only got given one :x


----------



## ELLIOTT

Talked to a silicone hose company about making some hoses that do not exist for the V6.... Watch this space :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

ELLIOTT said:


> Talked to a silicone hose company about making some hoses that do not exist for the V6.... Watch this space :wink:


Is that a _turbo_ hose mate :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Not just yet turbo! i still have a lot to do yet


----------



## jays_225

i swapped the tt for the day, used my old mans Q7 to get my decking for the garden. had to fill it up with diesel £113 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Just left it dirty on the drive


----------



## T3RBO

jays_225 said:


> had to fill it up with diesel £113 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Blimey, how far away was this decking :lol:


----------



## jays_225

T3RBO said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> had to fill it up with diesel £113 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, how far away was this decking :lol:
Click to expand...

around trip of ohhhhh 10 miles max  he left it empty which was nice of him but i used his card haha


----------



## tteireann

I cleaned my MAF using the DIY guide on WAK's website, it fecking works too. The difference is really noticeable, much more poke and engine response.

I also got a red sticker from Mo for the reversing light, which is quite impressive - I hope it's still visable and question if it will effect my MOT.

L


----------



## T3RBO

tteireann said:


> I hope it's still visable and question if it will effect my MOT.


Reverse is not part of the MOT, and your white light will now be more yellow :wink:


----------



## taTTy

... nearly failed MOT on double brake/reverse light mod 

Was standing outside getting some rays and I could here tester talking to himself .... "that's not right" then he gets another grease monkey involved and eventaully the garage owner - didn't lke not being able to see the fogs when all the brake lights came on . They happened to have a standard TT up on ramps so they started comparing ... not good.

I said that it's been like that for at least 2 previous MOT's passing both ...same garage ... same inspector ... and it never even got a mention

Garage owner said so it might be but would have to be sorted

5 mins later he comes up and says its okay

And there was me worrying about the V6 calipers and discs I just fitted and bled myself and that I might have messed up


----------



## TT51

Got black rings


----------



## TT Ade

TT51 said:


> Got black rings


Nice, Neil


----------



## TT Ade

Getting ready to install my Liquid TT


----------



## Charlie

TT Ade said:


> Getting ready to install my Liquid TT


You still mincing about with that mate?, you should have it fitted by now and be out trying to get high scores on the G meter :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade

Charlie said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to install my Liquid TT
> 
> 
> 
> You still mincing about with that mate?, you should have it fitted by now and be out trying to get high scores on the G meter :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

I've put it all together, still raining here  Now I have the fuse box in bits it will likely rain for the next fortnight!


----------



## les

Cleaned the engine bay and finished just before it started to persist down. I was/am going to hoover the inside of the car and clean the wheels if and when its tops with the intention of cleaning and polishing it tomorrow but its not looking so good out there.


----------



## T3RBO

Went to Audi for the third time this week and another wasted journey as they cocked up the re order :x

Off out to put my car back to standard now


----------



## DDcrash

Took it for its MOT and it passed ( no advisories )


----------



## NAFE_P

drove 200 miles and just got home to a message saying my new QS reps and Falken tyres will be delivered early next week


----------



## beeyondGTR

everybody is right I could not stand it either reworked the steering wheel cover.... better but far from perfect......
View attachment 1



Thanks, ALL.........  to  hard to believe.....


----------



## SimonQS

Been to APS today, got an oil service and a remap 8)


----------



## Dotti

Got waved at by a gorgeous male in a black TT on the A127


----------



## Hark

beeyondGTR said:


> everybody is right I could not stand it either reworked the steering wheel cover.... better but far from perfect......
> 
> 
> Thanks, ALL.........  to  hard to believe.....


Mate why didn't you pay someone £100 to trim it? I'm presuming you did it while still fitted?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Hark said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> everybody is right I could not stand it either reworked the steering wheel cover.... better but far from perfect......
> 
> 
> Thanks, ALL.........  to  hard to believe.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mate why didn't you pay someone £100 to trim it? I'm presuming you did it while still fitted?
Click to expand...

Hark is right. Know your limitations so you can come back and fight (mod) another day...pay someone.

cheers


----------



## TTQ2K2

Spent the better part of the last 30 hours in the [smiley=toilet.gif] fighting a bit of food poisoning [smiley=end.gif]

cheers


----------



## hooley

Put on some lovely new Bosch aero wipers as a retro fit to the prefacelift arms.

Just as the heavens opened. 
Beauty. Silent and effective. One of the cheapest and best safety mods available.

J.


----------



## Wild Woods

Had the TT service and the tracking done at Midland VW this morning.

Oh and had RS6 reps (common I know!!) fitted yesterday.


----------



## S16LAD

Cleaned my MAF sensor and Wak'd my box....


----------



## Hallyfella

S16LAD said:


> Cleaned my MAF sensor and Wak'd my box....


Did the cleaning make much difference ?


----------



## Hallyfella

Filled up with V Power ( £ 62  ) ready for some driving early doors :twisted:


----------



## S16LAD

Yeah, made loads of difference. Wasn't running right for a few weeks now, some electrical contact cleaner got it sorted though!


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Replaced the Stereo which was having the well documented volume control issues. Simple process really. Then dusted the dashboard and got carried away...

Decided to clean every nook and cranny of the interior, beyond what a detailer would probably do!!! Even pulled out the door lock compartment and cleaned *under* there! lol  Managed to find someone's old one2one employee card which shows who owned the car when manufactured.
View attachment 6


Then cleaned the gear gaitor...
View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## Mondo

...finally managed to fit one half of my Focal Polyglass comp' speakers! Woo-hoo!  Pics etc. to follow - not many, but still. Now I just need some fine weather to do the other half. It's a Bank Holiday Weekend; what are the chances? :?


----------



## beeyondGTR

picked up my carbon fiber/fibre engine covers..........

nice drive So.Carolina from my place got 32 mpg not bad........... 8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

am in the middle of a night shift and will be going home at 7 to go to sleep


----------



## ausTT

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> am in the middle of a night shift and will be going home at 7 to go to sleep


Me To - although i finish at 12....


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

im slowly counting down the hours!!
but they are not going fast at all :?


----------



## zakkiaz

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> im slowly counting down the hours!!
> but they are not going fast at all :?


Hope your tucked up in bed now!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

zakkiaz said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im slowly counting down the hours!!
> but they are not going fast at all :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your tucked up in bed now!
Click to expand...

Only from 7-11am didnt sleep much at all, then glen made me a bacon sandwich :lol:


----------



## EnfieldTT

drilled some holes and cut some wire. In a few weeks you'll all see why :mrgreen:

more holes tomorrow 8)


----------



## lazerjules

Removed plastic trim that sits below windscreen, washed it in the bath, then sprayed it black. Looks much better, We will have to see how long it lasts, I am reside to the fact I will probably have to buy a new one, but good short term solution.


----------



## TT8N

installed brand new Audi OEM leather... 










...and the qs rep wheel...


----------



## Guest

Steering wheel looks great, where did you get that badboy?


----------



## TT8N

manphibian said:


> Steering wheel looks great, where did you get that badboy?


Szekesfehetvar - Hungary :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

haha! is that a real word? :lol:

Well, looks great anyway [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Nice-lookin' wheel, that. And what's the key pad in the transmission tunnel cubby? A lauch pad for your boot-mounted missile defence system?!?


----------



## T3RBO

Got bored with the nearly all black look so swapped my front grill rings back to OEM chrome ones and fitted new tailpipes, again in the chrome


----------



## London

...sent the car off to the garage with new discs & pads (group buy) and Apex springs (Charlie) in the boot. Expecting the usual phone call any minute now that starts with "whilst we had the wheels off...".

Ldn


----------



## jasonburggy

finished installing the forge FMIC and the DV relocation kit, while i was at it also done a oil change, then down to Vagcheck on 12th June for the remap  cant wait


----------



## UKRPG

'm going out to get some 4.7 ohm resistors (at last)

Goodbye seats

Also planned next weeks interior full strip out - load of rewiring along with stealth amp and Alpine changer installation and processor build in the dash

I will take pictures


----------



## Charlie

London said:


> ...sent the car off to the garage with new discs & pads (group buy) and Apex springs (Charlie) in the boot. Expecting the usual phone call any minute now that starts with "whilst we had the wheels off...".
> 
> Ldn


Fingers crossed the only call you get is "Hi Mark we have fitted the lot and it took us less time than expected, as such we are knocking £50 off the quoted price" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong

Have just had a sub fitted to the boot. Just thought the rear bass needed a little something extra. It's been fitted so I can easily remove it, should I wish to, with one plug. My Bose headunit has been recoded via Vagcom to utilise the 'fade' function which I didn't know was possible. Very happy with it!

My Mantovani collection never sounded so good. 8)


----------



## SimonQS

TT8N said:


> ...and the qs rep wheel...


Hope you werent sold that as a QS rep wheel, as it looks nothing like that! :?

More like this:


----------



## KentishTT

Today I ......fitted an new MAF and discovered that the misfire is on cylinder #1 - feels like a coilpack.

Tomorrows entry.....

Today I ......bought 2 new coilpacks


----------



## Hallyfella

Removed my Flyeyes . Not because i didnt like them but because some Knob Jocky had damaged them and they looked sh*te


----------



## Hallyfella

Sprayed my rears with Tint and i must say i did ok ! much better than Flyeye kit .


----------



## TT51

the stig said:


> Sprayed my rears with Tint and i must say i did ok ! much better than Flyeye kit .


Have you laquered over the tint as well. Got any photos


----------



## Hallyfella

I used Savage black spray.
Lightly rubbed them down first with 1500 wet and dry.
Masked off the rubbers (couldn't get them off).
Sprayed a first coat and left to dry for half an hour .
Applied second coat (gradually getting darker). 
After half hour i used 1500 wet and dry to flatten any spits of spray.
Applied third coat , left to dry for another half hour.
Used some rubbing compound to get a smooth finish .
Applied Clear Laquer left to dry for half hour.
Applied second coat and again waited half hour . 
Some more rubbing compound and then applied final coat .

Finish was better than i expected but i will give them a polish up with my buffer over the weekend then ill post some pic's .


----------



## TT51

Nice one think I'm going to take my flyeyes off and do the same as the tint I used on my corners looks good


----------



## T3RBO

Sounds like you certainly did a thorough job... look forward to seeing the finished pictures :wink:


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Sounds like you certainly did a thorough job... look forward to seeing the finished pictures :wink:


+1 get some pics up Keith  the flyeyes on the rear of mine still look spot on but the front is a bit battle weary now :-(

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you certainly did a thorough job... look forward to seeing the finished pictures :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 get some pics up Keith  the flyeyes on the rear of mine still look spot on but the front is a bit battle weary now :-(
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Just not as nice as the glossy look of the spray though. Bit dull aren't they but cheap and easy to do


----------



## Hallyfella

Ok , now with pics cos you lot are impatient !! Still need to polish with my buffer but not too bad me thinks . The last one was with flyeye's on !Sorry for picture quality they were with a phone. :-|
View attachment 5
View attachment 4
View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


Some better pics over the weekend . :wink:


----------



## KentishTT

KentishTT said:


> Today I ......fitted an new MAF and discovered that the misfire is on cylinder #1 - feels like a coilpack.
> 
> Tomorrows entry.....
> 
> Today I ......bought 2 new coilpacks


You guessed it!


----------



## Hallyfella

KentishTT said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I ......fitted an new MAF and discovered that the misfire is on cylinder #1 - feels like a coilpack.
> 
> Tomorrows entry.....
> 
> Today I ......bought 2 new coilpacks
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed it!
Click to expand...

Did it sort the problem ?


----------



## Charlie

Keith I am a bit worried mate as you seem to have some sort of black spillage all over the rear of your car  :lol: :lol: :lol:

They look nice and even, but a touch dull - I am sure a polish up as suggested will improve it 

Charlie


----------



## jasonburggy

primed my V6 spoiler, got to now take it to be sprayed with my V6 front bumper..


----------



## Smeds

got my latest Gtechniq delivery, I need to stop shopping!


----------



## Mondo

...finally, _finally_ got my hands on the Dynamat xtreme that I'd ordered from Amazon in the States. Turned up in internal mail, along with some shiny-shiny stuff some of you might be interested in. I'll take pics tomorrow and post 'em up, see if anyone wants to take one or two off me. Details tomorrow.


----------



## VSPURS

. . . . watched Spurs qualify for the Champions League!


----------



## JNmercury00

VSPURS said:


> . . . . watched Spurs qualify for the Champions League!


COYS!


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Chilled on the beach in Shangri-La, Muscat, watching turtles flap down to the sea while sipping a cocktails... :mrgreen: happy days!


----------



## TTrye

Did the double brake light mod this evening, got an A4 rear light fitting off eBay the clips were a perfect fit, got a spare pair first to respond gets them.


----------



## welshgar

Finally got some silicon hoses through the post....and quite shocking service to boot. :?


----------



## Mondo

...saw on the BBC website NZ lost their Last 8 20-20 cricket game against SA. I'm gonna get such stick from my 'Bok workmates...


----------



## UKRPG

swapped out my seats at last - oh yes

Leather and Carbon Fibre are lovely things!!

Pictures to follow


----------



## jays_225

completed the main part of my garden decking at last and constantly moaned about my sore throat n cold to the mrs :mrgreen: only a little bit more decking to go then my money goes all back into the car as its due some nice new parts
oh and had a nice drive ( not a race) with a integra type r for a whole ten minutes till we hit congestion


----------



## Waterdale

Fitted my carbon knee pads.


----------



## beeyondGTR

finally got around to putting in cup holder ditched the idea of doing the dual cup holder and opted for the single......

View attachment 1


Have a great day...... L8R...... 8)


----------



## Guest

tried to get the fuel flap off.....

and failed 

It's proper stuck on there :?

EDIT: Got it off, but decided it's too much effort to take it all apart and carbon vinyl wrap it :roll:


----------



## jon-phillips

I got the money out of the bank to pay for my 225 coupe I'm picking up tomorrow!!


----------



## Mondo

jon-phillips said:


> I got the money out of the bank to pay for my 225 coupe I'm picking up tomorrow!!


Well done! Unless it's another bloody V6 in which case... well done! You know the purchase price is just the deposit, right? Here come the mods...


----------



## beeyondGTR

jon-phillips said:


> I got the money out of the bank to pay for my 225 coupe I'm picking up tomorrow!!


CONGRAT'S HAVE FUN


----------



## les

Not to everybody's taste but do I look BOVVVERED.  The only thing I will say in my defence your honour is that every badge on my car has earned the right to be there. :wink:


----------



## jon-phillips

Mondo said:


> Well done! Unless it's another bloody V6 in which case... well done! You know the purchase price is just the deposit, right? Here come the mods...


Nope it's a 1.8T 225 coupe! Lol.. Yes will defo be putting some mods on it. First off is the head unit, air filter, recirc valve etc then gonna enjoy that for a few months then look at getting some more power!


----------



## TT8N

...managed some T-Shirt for the Hungarian TT owners... 

what do U think about it? :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR

les said:


> Not to everybody's taste but do I look BOVVVERED.  The only thing I will say in my defence your honour is that every badge on my car has earned the right to be there. :wink:


BUT YOUR ON THE BACK........ 8)


----------



## les

beeyondGTR said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to everybody's taste but do I look BOVVVERED.  The only thing I will say in my defence your honour is that every badge on my car has earned the right to be there. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT YOUR ON THE BACK........ 8)
Click to expand...

As long as i'm not on my back


----------



## ROB785

Found out how helpful my local Audi Stealer is...
"can you give me a price for a coil pack..not without reg or vin number(private plate so not on database),
have you got any in stock....no, can you courier some to me as i work during your opening hours....no"
Can't wait to deal with them again :x


----------



## kazinak

done my headlights,no more orange :lol:


----------



## TT8N

...done my new MK2 gearknob...


----------



## SAJ77

........got my first points on my licence in 15 years of driving! 

Speeding - 56mph in a 40 limit 

On a road which has recently changed from 50 limit to new 40mph limit - so regardless I was guilty of speeding, fair cop!

Saj


----------



## denimblue225turbo

reversed into some dick heads car that had a tow bar, i would of felt bad if i had damaged his car apart from the fact he only left me a gnats dangly between his and mine and the car in front had parked on my bumper and unfortunatly both cars were heaps of sh*t so i didnt want to try and bump either as it wouldnt bother them anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Not having any fun with the TT at the moment :?


----------



## Guest

denimblue225turbo said:


> reversed into some dick heads car that had a tow bar,


lol sounds like you're the dickhead to me! :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Installed my second seat and Carbon Fibred my dashpod - then gave the car a wishy wash for tomorrow at TheTTShop


----------



## kazinak

find photro of this beauty


----------



## DAZTTC

kazinak said:


> find photro of this beauty


Bernie or Leapoos.??? :wink:

DAZ


----------



## tagelec

Went to the TT shop open day in Bedford.....


----------



## deekoy

tagelec said:


> Went to the TT shop open day in Bedford.....


Ditto!


----------



## SimonQS

Coudnt go to TT Shop today, but wanted to.

Climbed Snowdon (Pyg Track) in 1hr 35mins and decended Llanberis path in 1hr 4mins 8)


----------



## Mondo

...did a spot of polishing. Never hurts to give the knob a good seeing to... :roll: 


And got the IM as good as it's gonna get - and it's not bad:



Done. No more polishing for me!


----------



## Naresh

Bought an RS4............................

Steering wheel..................


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

am spending the day alone as glen has gone back to work


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Am back in London and back to the grindstone. HOliday was awesome in Muscat, Oman, will post some photos up later today.


----------



## qusai

... drove my TT First Thing after two weeks vacation in Boracay Island, Philippines.


----------



## zakkiaz

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> am spending the day alone as glen has gone back to work


Peace at last!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

kazinak said:


> done my headlights,no more orange :lol:


Your cat doesn't look terribly impressed 

Charlie


----------



## ttpanos

Naresh said:


> Bought an RS4............................
> 
> Steering wheel..................


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT51

Dropped my car off at the paint shop for rear bumper respray and V6 front bumper spray ready to fit at the weekend [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Keen

Smoked my rear lights with a gecko


----------



## TTQ2K2

Maybe it's just me, but that's just  ...even a chav should be  ...but a [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for creativity.

(disclaimer: your car, your money, you =  )

cheers.


----------



## jays_225

+1 im not sure about them their as bad as the light masks they do i think you should smoke them all over and maybe put a gecko on your plate or bumper but as always its your car n if you like plus that was very good idea and original

jay


----------



## DAZTTC

Keen said:


> Smoked my rear lights with a gecko


Good idea bit like Naresh's tinted lights minus the gecko you may have just give me another idea along them lines.

DAZ 8)


----------



## Keen

yep I got the inspiration from naresh, just addapted it slightly so big thanks to naresh!


----------



## Reeiss

Having just returned from Rome, and been bitten 63 times by mosquitoes :x . And tried to hide under the duvet and hoping that it bit the girl lying next to me instead :twisted: , which did not work :-| . It is fantastic that the package from TTShop have just arrived today


----------



## TT51

Reeiss said:


> Having just returned from Rome, and been bitten 63 times by mosquitoes :x . And tried to hide under the duvet and hoping that it bit the girl lying next to me instead :twisted: , which did not work :-| . It is fantastic that the package from TTShop have just arrived today


Is it TT bite cream :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Fitted my black GTT tax disc holder... love the stand


----------



## Guest

Keen said:


> Smoked my rear lights with a gecko


  Sorry buddy, don't think that's worked out too well :?


----------



## ttpanos

T3RBO said:


> Fitted my black GTT tax disc holder... love the stand


sorry mate ,what is this ? disc holter.....


----------



## lazerjules

Breathed a sigh of relief, when I discovered that the very loud ratlle sound emanating from my car is only the cat heat shield, thankfully not anything more sinister.


----------



## T3RBO

ttpanos said:


> sorry mate ,what is this ? disc holter.....


In the UK you have to have a car tax disc and there are various types of holders to put it in before attaching it to the inside of the windscreen (passengers side in the bottom corner). This version allows the holder to stand on the dash which makes cleaning the windscreen so much easier.


----------



## ttsteve

Today I dropped my TT off at Midland VW for fitting of R32 brakes, £300 worth of SuperPro poly bushes and (another) 4 wheel alignment. So let's see, it should now have tighter steering and control, and better braking. Hmm, more speed needed next time....


----------



## ttpanos

T3RBO said:


> ttpanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry mate ,what is this ? disc holter.....
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK you have to have a car tax disc and there are various types of holders to put it in before attaching it to the inside of the windscreen (passengers side in the bottom corner). This version allows the holder to stand on the dash which makes cleaning the windscreen so much easier.
Click to expand...

ok,thanks man,


----------



## DAZTTC

ttsteve said:


> Today I dropped my TT off at Midland VW for fitting of R32 brakes, £300 worth of SuperPro poly bushes and (another) 4 wheel alignment. So let's see, it should now have tighter steering and control, and better braking. Hmm, more speed needed next time....


Hi Steve i think you'll be very happy with that little lot it'll be like a new car mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## mikeat45

bought a BMW ragtop    
so you can blame me if we have a [email protected] summer


----------



## beeyondGTR

filling the car up with goodies for SoWo in Helen, GA might be able to sell off a bunch a stuff I do not need anymore.......

Everybody have a Great Weekend.


----------



## DAZTTC

Fitted my new Alpine head unit what a pig of a job but I'm very happy with it. 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

...collected v4 of the shiftgate, which now has a seperate home for every gear  ever closer to a finished product.

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

Took the seats back out of the TT - some saw them at theTTshop open day. i loved them, wife didn't

Picked up the new ones tonight and will fit tomorrow - oh sh*t yes they stunning!!


----------



## T3RBO

UKRPG said:


> Took the seats back out of the TT - some saw them at theTTshop open day. i loved them, wife didn't
> 
> Picked up the new ones tonight and will fit tomorrow - oh sh*t yes they stunning!!


Another set mate, blimey can't wait to see what now :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Thankfully the last...

got the ones I should ahve got originally :roll:


----------



## Charlie

UKRPG said:


> Thankfully the last...
> 
> got the ones I should ahve got originally :roll:


Pole Positions  If I could afford it I would be tempted by your carbon buckets 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh

Sat at the TT Shop having a 'Clunk' diagnosed and fixed and looking at all the nice shiny bits and feeling my wallet twitching in my pocket 

Josh


----------



## RudeBadger

Dressed the tyres (4 coats) on my new QS replica wheels. JUst need to fit them now !


----------



## UKRPG

Charlie said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully the last...
> 
> got the ones I should ahve got originally :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Pole Positions  If I could afford it I would be tempted by your carbon buckets
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

No not PP's upi'll be surprised to hear  

but they do recline. :?:


----------



## Mondo

C'mon then, wotcha got?


----------



## deekoy

finally got my docs and tax disc through so fitted the private plate also took the three faded black lower grills off the front bumper and got the spray can out and massive satisfaction in replacing them looking brand new and revitalised! plus also got a nice blister on my right thumb taking all the old double sided tape off of the bodywork!


----------



## Mondo

...got one of Wak's reinforced clutch pedals installed.  Although when it came off, the old one looked fine.  Oh well, it's done!


----------



## basky

Installed My Liquid TT, Just have to find out what it all means now ! :lol: Replaced my drivers wing mirror glass as was starting to deteriorate. Happy chappy


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted an Osir Orbit to my V6 and created a how to guide with steveC....
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173784










Also fitted LED reverse light and LED fog light!


























Ell 8)


----------



## Mondo

...saw these for sale:



Would be good - but not for £1400!!! 

Guess I better change my name to match my plate, rather than the other way around. Prob'ly be easier/cheaper. :?


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> ...saw these for sale:
> 
> Would be good - but not for £1400!!!


The plate I have wanted for a while is back up for sale at only £8,400 :lol:


----------



## TT51

Put a V6 bumper on my car


----------



## tufty

TT51 said:


> Put a V6 bumper on my car
> 
> [/quot
> 
> And a seat splitter :wink:


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> The plate I have wanted for a while is back up for sale at only £8,400 :lol:


8 grand?!? Are you nuts?!?  Well, only if you actually bought the fecker I s'pose. Thing that pi$$es me off is that 'personalised plates' here aren't really that customisable. In NZ you can have any combo of letters/numbers you want, up to 6 characters, as long as it's a) not offensive, and b) not already sold. Fancied buying MONDO but a) I doubt I'll be back, and b) the fecker's sold now.  Oh well.


----------



## beeyondGTR

Went to SOWO 2010 in Helen GA Where 800 Audi/VW showed their stuff








awesome trio








Mean Black Beatle of the TT MKII type








hoe low and you go.....

The town told all involved if you had drinks put them in big gulp cups and beer in coke cans or brown bag it and respect the police and nobody will bother you...... little German town in Northern GA. name of Helen..... 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## UKRPG

Went through a massive Police check area near the M25 and got pulled over for my tints...boooooooooooooooooooooooo :x :x

Luckily they didnt have any kit to check the light block so no points or instant strip off demand.

£30 though and I have 7 days to take it off the front windows

oh well. I guess firstly Ive had a decent run and secondly I didn't install it so not going to loose any sleep


----------



## kite

Trev's dipstick and strut cap arrived this morning and have been fitted.
Oldguy dipstick hadle removed.
New grab handle's fitted, thank Charlie, old ones will be rubbed down and covered in 3M di-noc


----------



## VSPURS

recieved 4 of these:


----------



## Diveratt

Got the TT back fron having the wheels referbished and colour coded 








Kevin


----------



## DAZTTC

Diveratt said:


> Got the TT back fron having the wheels referbished and colour coded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Any pic's mate.

DAZ


----------



## Diveratt

Hope it works this time
Kevin


----------



## kazinak

nope :?


----------



## Diveratt

Really odd I can see them on mine. Think I need some help on this one 

Kevin


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

am going to wash Bella.....she deserves a treat :lol:


----------



## sillysam89

Rang up and got my car booked in to have the chip in my windscreen repaired!


----------



## GEM

sillysam89 said:


> Rang up and got my car booked in to have the *chip* in my windscreen repaired!


How did you know the 'chip' was faulty? Was your windscreen running slow? :wink: 
John.


----------



## Diveratt

Another go with the Photos. Colour coded wheels,








Carbon Engine bay bling








Kevin


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Super Josh

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]


How high will you go?

Josh


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Super Josh said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> How high will you go?
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

Not very - im only 5'2 :lol: got any ladders i can borrow?


----------



## Super Josh

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> How high will you go?
> 
> Josh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not very - im only 5'2 :lol: got any ladders i can borrow?
Click to expand...

I'll bring some down later on, it must be nice by the coast 

Josh


----------



## S16LAD

Quite fancy a roadster....


----------



## UKRPG

Met up with Charlie & Co which is always great. raced home, met my daughter then decided to retro fit an Alpine CD changer in the rear quarter "standard" position. Issue is mine had no changer as standard so a mounting frame was Sourced from a parts company for a tenner - next problem was the Alpine changers completely different sizewise so some remodelling required of the mounting bracket and some re-positioning of it also requiring new locators drilled within the metal panels. All in all a big fiddle but now fitted with the magazine accesable through the flap 

Not one for the weak willed!!


----------



## T3RBO

Went out, then later I came back


----------



## Guest

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]


Maybe the library would have been more beneficial? :lol:


----------



## les

Went the pub as per every Friday evening. HICK!


----------



## Marvination

bought a 3.2 v6 DSG convertible. Yeeaah!!


----------



## ausTT

manphibian said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the library would have been more beneficial? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hallyfella

Marvination said:


> bought a 3.2 v6 DSG convertible. Yeeaah!!


Dont believe you ! Need pics to prove it :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella

manphibian said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am going to catch some raise [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the library would have been more beneficial? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh Luke your sooo naughty . I was going to suggest similar but didn't want to upset the wee one whilst she was relacksing :lol:


----------



## Markus

...continue to lust after the TTQS at my local dealers.


----------



## London

Renewed my road tax (£245  ) on-line. At least I didn't have to queue up in the Post Office for 30 minutes to be told that I had forgotten the MOT or they won't take a cover note or I'd didn't have the right reference number...

Ldn


----------



## Mondo

...washed/vacuum'd her, in prep' for the Sussex meet tomorrow - then went for a drive down to Littlehampton (weird sea fog rolling in) and got bugs all over the front of her. Dunno why I bother... :?


----------



## Hark

Busy day...

Refitted last bits of dash trim.
Refitted ash tray.
Refitted Armrest.
Refitted knee bars and phone holder.
Refiited engine trim and bling kit.
Filled up washer bottle and fitted new bling washer bottle. 
Fitted 12v cig lighter multi adaptor into middle slider cubby including iphone charger lead.

Then tried to solder up my new lighting mod which failed. Spent an hour moaning about it.


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted a Forge DV & cold side dump kit

Kevin


----------



## stevebeechTA

I am at work for a 14 hour shift  Had i nice day yesterday though washing the car and playing in the paddling pool with the children


----------



## KentishTT

Washed & vacuumed all 3 cars and fitted seat belt holders to my TT headrests.


----------



## TT51

KentishTT said:


> Washed & vacuumed all 3 cars and fitted seat belt holders to my TT headrests.


Where did you get them Kev and how much are they


----------



## KentishTT

TT51 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed & vacuumed all 3 cars and fitted seat belt holders to my TT headrests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get them Kev and how much are they
Click to expand...

Photo borrowed from TTCool :wink:

Seat belt retainers came from Bluebell Wilmslow BMW and were £17.99 for the pair + £2 carriage.

They are genuine BMW parts from a main dealer.

Give Mark a call on 01625 446610

Makes grabbing the belt so much easier as it does not disappear behind the seat now


----------



## TT51

KentishTT said:


> Seat belt retainers came from Bluebell Wilmslow BMW and were £17.99 for the pair + £2 carriage.
> 
> They are genuine BMW parts from a main dealer.
> 
> Give Mark a call on 01625 446610
> 
> Makes grabbing the belt so much easier as it does not disappear behind the seat now


Cheers mate will he know what they are or do I need a car model or part number


----------



## KentishTT

TT51 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seat belt retainers came from Bluebell Wilmslow BMW and were £17.99 for the pair + £2 carriage.
> 
> They are genuine BMW parts from a main dealer.
> 
> Give Mark a call on 01625 446610
> 
> Makes grabbing the belt so much easier as it does not disappear behind the seat now
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate will he know what they are or do I need a car model or part number
Click to expand...

No problem buddy.

Made a mistake on price, they were £19.95

The part number for them is B52.30.0.302.425 (Seat Belt Holder I2C).

This is where mine came from:- 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... _500wt_956

Or here:-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 001wt_1165


----------



## Daz8n

...fitted my 20mm spacers all round. Looks the mutts nuts now!! Can't wait to get my new springs and dampers and get them fitted!! Wanna do it myself but think I should leave it to a pro!!


----------



## markypoo

Left Celtic Manor Resort after an over night stay and now sitting in the garden surfing on here and drinking red wine its all go


----------



## spilz

washed, detailing brushed, shampooed, drying toweled, clayed, shampooed, drying toweled, aerospace protected, autosol'd, glazed, waxed and then stood back and wanked over my TT.


----------



## markypoo

spilz said:


> washed, detailing brushed, shampooed, drying toweled, clayed, shampooed, drying toweled, aerospace protected, autosol'd, glazed, waxed and then stood back and wanked over my TT.


  Bet the neighbours said that w**kers out doing his car again :lol:


----------



## spilz

markypoo said:


> spilz said:
> 
> 
> 
> washed, detailing brushed, shampooed, drying toweled, clayed, shampooed, drying toweled, aerospace protected, autosol'd, glazed, waxed and then stood back and wanked over my TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet the neighbours said that w**kers out doing his car again :lol:
Click to expand...

haha, me and my dad both just lol'd at that, thanks for cheering me up when i have sun stroke!


----------



## Mondo

I'm guessing that last layer provides some sort of special deep clean? I'm impressed you've enough to do a whole car...


----------



## Mondo

...met up with a few folk down at Pease Pottage services and then a quick blast, er, I mean sedate amble :wink: down to the Flight Tavern for a quick chat 'n' a pint. Niiice!

Oh, and about 15 minutes ago took off the Quattro and TT badges from the rear. Looks much nicer IMO.


----------



## Naresh

KentishTT said:


> Washed & vacuumed all 3 cars and fitted seat belt holders to my TT headrests.


I see my little mod is still going strong.


----------



## KentishTT

Naresh said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed & vacuumed all 3 cars and fitted seat belt holders to my TT headrests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see my little mod is still going strong.
Click to expand...

Hi Naresh;

The roadster belts are even harder to grab than they are in the coupe, so this mod was on my list and then i saw your post about the BMW ones so thanks for doing the legwork for me 

Much easier than twisting back to get the belt clip from behind the seat.

They look OEM too.


----------



## Naresh

Happy to help Kev. The simple mods are always the best. 8)


----------



## Grapo

Today I, well yesterday, I put down a deposit on a TT. Just need to move some money around to go collect it this week. I believe he was a member of the TTOC, not sure of the username though.


----------



## jays_225

i gave the car a good clean, wax and polish and stood back and admired, she looks as good now as when i bought her a year ago [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kazinak

regas my aircon


----------



## T3RBO

Wrote out a for sale advert.


----------



## les

kazinak said:


> regas my aircon


Amazing what you can do after 8 pints of larger and an indian curry init


----------



## markypoo

T3RBO said:


> Wrote out a for sale advert.


Are you finally going to the dark side ?? :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

markypoo said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote out a for sale advert.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you finally going to the dark side ?? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yea very dark... fallen in love with a '98 Vectra


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote out a for sale advert.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you finally going to the dark side ?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea very dark... fallen in love with a '98 Vectra
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Time for a V6

It's got heated leather, sports grill and neon lights... what more could a bloke want

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## andyTT180

T3RBO said:


> Time for a V6
> 
> It's got heated leather, sports grill and neon lights... what more could a bloke want
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


yeah classy how is the performance so terrible considering its got a 2.6 v6 in it :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

andyTT180 said:


> yeah classy how is the performance so terrible considering its got a 2.6 v6 in it :lol:


I would obviously be buying it for the looks not the 0-60 :lol:


----------



## rcall1057

realized how much i love this car after a week on vacation with a toyota yaris rental! good to be back!


----------



## Nilesong

Back on topic! 

I changed the coolant bottle.  
The old one looked like I've been microwaving pasta in it.


----------



## Mondo

Nilesong said:


> Back on topic!
> 
> I changed the coolant bottle.
> The old one looked like I've been microwaving pasta in it.


Nice one! Did mine a coupla months ago. Got sick of looking at that poxy yellow bowl - was like a plastic bed pan after a long whizz...


----------



## jsweet

Got my V6 bumper and Apex springs on the quiet, sshhhh dont tell the mrs or i am in trouble for more reckless tt spending again!


----------



## Charlie

Continued to modify my bonnet bra 

Charlie


----------



## kazinak

fit lowering springs,happy days


----------



## DDcrash

Going to tax it


----------



## Anneymouse

Left for work half an hour early and wellied it round the streets


----------



## Mondo

...wiped her arse after taking the two small badges off last weekend. Ended up using WD40 rather than any polish - came up fine. That's stuff's amazing; so many uses. Anyway:

Before:


After:


Don't normally go for a wide arse but she dunnarf look even more [smiley=gorgeous.gif] now...


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> ...wiped her arse after taking the two small badges off last weekend. Ended up using WD40 rather than any polish - came up fine. That's stuff's amazing; so many uses. Anyway:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Don't normally go for a wide arse but she dunnarf look even more [smiley=gorgeous.gif] now...


Couldn't agree more. A$$ so firm you could crack an egg on it. :wink: 









cheers


----------



## Mondo

Cheers Dallas Cowboy, :-*

The 'tramp stamp' look (or 'slag tag' as I heard someone refer to them the other day) is definitely a good 'un.

Oh, and back on topic:

...sprayed some silicone spray all around the parcel shelf joints, the two little protruding plastic tongues (and the holes they plug into) and the two round wheel bits to see if that's where an annying rattle/buzz was coming from. It was, past tense.


----------



## Nikki.x

Bought my first TT - pick up next week  so happy!!


----------



## TT51

Mondo said:


>


Have you painted an oem rear valance looks like it but can't quite make out in that pic. If you have do you have a better photo as I was thinking of doing the same

Neil


----------



## Mondo

TT51 said:


> Have you painted an oem rear valance looks like it but can't quite make out in that pic. If you have do you have a better photo as I was thinking of doing the same
> 
> Neil


No mate, that's an OSIR jobbie. Not one of the CF ones - I ain't made o' money! - just a plastic one. Got it here: http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdedtmvafor.html

Few more pics on the site too.

Wanted a black valance. Didn't want a honeycomb V6 one. I don't have a V6; why would I fake the V6 look? Oh, oh, I sense a flame war coming on! :wink: Anyhoo, it's not a painted OEM normal valance, it's a nice plastic OSIR one. A fecker to fit, but apparently the newer ones fit better. :?:


----------



## Mondo

Best shot I've got is this: 



Looks pretty good, actually. Not CF but still, I like it.  TT and quattro badges have since been removed.


----------



## TT51

Mondo said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you painted an oem rear valance looks like it but can't quite make out in that pic. If you have do you have a better photo as I was thinking of doing the same
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, that's an OSIR jobbie. Not one of the CF ones - I ain't made o' money! - just a plastic one. Got it here: http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdedtmvafor.html
> 
> Few more pics on the site too.
> 
> Wanted a black valance. Didn't want a honeycomb V6 one. I don't have a V6; why would I fake the V6 look? Oh, oh, I sense a flame war coming on! :wink: Anyhoo, it's not a painted OEM normal valance, it's a nice plastic OSIR one. A fecker to fit, but apparently the newer ones fit better. :?:
Click to expand...

Cheers mate think I'll have a go at painting an oem one. I have a V6 one but I just fancy the idea of the smooth look of an oem one but in black, and I don't want people to think I'm trying too hard to look like a V6 what with the valance, spoiler and front bumper :lol:


----------



## TT51

Mondo said:


> Looks pretty good, actually. Not CF but still, I like it.  TT and quattro badges have since been removed.


I personally prefer that one to the CF one


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, me too. And it's a few notes less expensive, which is never a bad thing.

Who'd be a V6 copy-cat, eh? :roll: :wink: Actually, if you've already got the valance, spoiler and front bumper, all you'll need to complete the look is a 20kg weight strapped to the bonnet for that authentic understeer feel. :lol:

Where's Les when you need him? :? :lol:

Semi-seriously, I think an OEM smooth valance sprayed matt black would look pretty good. The one I have has some fake venturi-type fins on it - like it helps with the aerodynamics. :roll: Still, looks nice, 'n' each to their own.

I expect pics if you do spray an OEM one - think it would look quite good.


----------



## TT51

Mondo said:


> The one I have has some fake venturi-type fins on it - like it helps with the aerodynamics. :roll: Still, looks nice, 'n' each to their own.


Fake formula 1 car eh :lol:

Also semi-seriously it looks good on your car but don't know if it will give you and extra 600ish bhp :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Nice! PMSL I believe the acronym is. Didn't get it for the McLaren similarity but now that you mention it... :wink: Hmmm... maybe Silver Arrows would be more appropriate.


----------



## KentishTT

Today, I spent 3 hours washing, polishing waxing, hoovering, cleaning glass, cleaning dash on my sister in laws 1 year old Astra Elite. It was a right mess before I started, with loads of scratches and being black it looked quite bad; the wheels were caked with brake dust. I went to town on it 

It looked fantastic when I had finished ......and then it rained :roll:

After that (on my car) I fitted new front calipers, new front discs, new front hubs, new wheel bearings and a new set of wheels and tyres.

On my MG :wink:

Knackered now!


----------



## robokn

Had my new brakes fitted, RS6 V10 390mm six pots



















And yes those are 19's, they work suberb


----------



## ttpanos

robokn said:


> Had my new brakes fitted, RS6 V10 390mm six pots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes those are 19's, they work suberb


WOWWWWWW MAN :!:


----------



## Mondo

...sprayed the dipstick tube black - tired of seeing the yellow/orange sticking out at me - and did the passenger door with Dynamat. Drivers one tomorrow methinks. What a PITA is was. Anyway, as this thread is useless without pics:


----------



## Anneymouse

I love those brakes Robokn 8)

Today I dropped my car off with Dooka


----------



## Mondo

...did the drivers side door panel with Dynamat too. So now I'm all ICE'd up - decent Alpines in the back, Focal comps in the front, good cables in the door cards, iDA-X100 HU, an iPod in the glovebox and now the soundproofing. Phew! 

Now all I need is a sub in the boot. Does it ever stop?!?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Spent most of the day at a M8's shop and we (mostly him):

removed and replaced the oil sump pan
removed and replaced the oil and filter
removed and repaired (again) the Secondary Air Injection Pump
installed a new pollen filter
plugged a hole in one tire

wore our selves out, but the TT runs so nice. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

took Bella for her MOT...she passed  
hoovered and polished the inside, went to wash her and typically it rained!


----------



## KentishTT

Yesterday, I washed, hoovered and waxed mine and today it rains!

Sigh!

Nevermind, it looked nice for the 30 minute journey this morning


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

KentishTT said:


> Yesterday, I washed, hoovered and waxed mine and today it rains!
> 
> Sigh!
> 
> Nevermind, it looked nice for the 30 minute journey this morning


It is a jinx i tell ya... if we got everyone in the UK not to ever wash there car apart from certain times of the year we would have endless amounts of sunshine [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella

Booked mine in for yearly service with the Haldex oil change and brake fluid change as well .  Ah well i still smile when i drive it so i guess its worth it ! :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

the stig said:


> Booked mine in for yearly service with the Haldex oil change and brake fluid change as well .  Ah well i still smile when i drive it so i guess its worth it ! :wink:


Those are pretty simple DIYs, mate. Why not do yourself?

cheers


----------



## Hallyfella

TTQ2K2 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked mine in for yearly service with the Haldex oil change and brake fluid change as well .  Ah well i still smile when i drive it so i guess its worth it ! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty simple DIYs, mate. Why not do yourself?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

I would mate but havent got the tools , space or time and i want my book stamping . :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2

the stig said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked mine in for yearly service with the Haldex oil change and brake fluid change as well .  Ah well i still smile when i drive it so i guess its worth it ! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty simple DIYs, mate. Why not do yourself?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would mate but havent got the tools , space or time and i want my book stamping . :roll:
Click to expand...

Understood.

cheers


----------



## Charlie

Fitted my FK shocks into my front coilovers and greased them profusely, also disassembled my tie-bars and greased the threads before reassembling ready to seal with self amalgamating tape as recommended by Neil (TT51 - cheers guvna)

Can't wait to get them fitted 

Got nearer to finishing the modification of my bonnet bra - all you haters out there are gonna have a ruddy field day :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Refitted all my engine covers with Was's black engine bay bling (been sat in the drawer for months).

Took off and refitted fuel flap as added plastic inserts to bolts and applied new fuel flap sticker.

Attempted to refit my plastic side sills but after several efforts on one side, of trying to get the clips to line up I got to extremely peed off and gave up.


----------



## kazinak

today my girlfriend is back from holiday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Charlie said:


> '...Got nearer to finishing the modification of my bonnet bra...'


Wot, you cutting peep-holes into it? Bit of pervy park-light peeking out, is it? :lol: :wink:

Or maybe a spot of 'full beam' eh?!? :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> '...Got nearer to finishing the modification of my bonnet bra...'
> 
> 
> 
> Wot, you cutting peep-holes into it? Bit of pervy park-light peeking out, is it? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Or maybe a spot of 'full beam' eh?!? :lol:
Click to expand...

I heard he is adding fillets :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse

T3RBO said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> '...Got nearer to finishing the modification of my bonnet bra...'
> 
> 
> 
> Wot, you cutting peep-holes into it? Bit of pervy park-light peeking out, is it? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Or maybe a spot of 'full beam' eh?!? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard he is adding fillets :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

got a second stage remap :-D yer man!


----------



## DDcrash

Saw the odometer say 130,000


----------



## xan173

ordered a full set of front & rear Mintex discs and pads, and a vagcom cable.#
Last night I installed elsawin [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Anneymouse

Took delivery of the little silver rings that go round the knobs, and stuck them on :-D Spent three hours cleaning the interior and seats. Took it to an air con place to find it needs to go there longer and see if there is a blockage, before they try and charge me hundreds of pounds for a new compressor (more likely I will find the scrap yard my old car is in and get that one back!). Ordered a new windscreen.


----------



## Fictorious

Replaced rear discs & pads, nice and easy job, stopped the rattle from the right side caliper.


----------



## Tubbs

Got 2 19" BBS LM's for the front......

Wonder what happened to the rears???? :roll:


----------



## Charlie

Mondo said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> '...Got nearer to finishing the modification of my bonnet bra...'
> 
> 
> 
> Wot, you cutting peep-holes into it? Bit of pervy park-light peeking out, is it? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Or maybe a spot of 'full beam' eh?!? :lol:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: you have issues Rayetta  nope to peep holes it is quite popular in the VW scene and I thought it would be a bit of a conversation topic at shows etc 

Took back off the amalgamating tape on my tie-bars as being a dumbass forgot they would need adjusting  also removed the washers to give more adjustment 

Charlie


----------



## Anneymouse

gorgeous car Tubbs!


----------



## andyTT180

fitted my 5800k headlight bulbs hopefully these will look more like xenons than the previous 3800k I was using just need to wait on it getting dark now lol


----------



## Tubbs

Anneymouse said:


> gorgeous car Tubbs!


Thanks, thats my old one, just working on my new one at the mo, pictures will be on here by the end of the month when it is finished!


----------



## kazinak

find my firs boost leak :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rabTT

.. nearly rear ended a f**k wit when he slammed on the anchors in the outside lane of the M8 as he nearly missed his exit. Forced me to really slam on my brakes big time rupturing my front o/s brake hose (suspect weakened with age). Thankfully the TT brake set-up allowed me to limp home with some brakes but the damage had been done -

A fine spray of brake fluid in the wheel arch, on the (newly powder coated) wheel and worst of all, down the lower part of the whole side of the car leaving the usual paint damage!! :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA

Glad your ok mate, could have been so much worse


----------



## rabTT

Thanks matey, it was a hairy moment! The git swung across all the lanes and got away scot-free .. nearly got wiped out by an artic on the inside lane. Never seen anything like it!


----------



## Fictorious

Bought myself a set of these, (pinched pic)


----------



## TTQ2K2

Two words: Saaa-weeet wheels.


----------



## Diveratt

Booked Morgan to fit my Cruise Control next month 
Kevin


----------



## stevebeechTA

Fictorious said:


> Bought myself a set of these, (pinched pic)


Very nice where did you get these from mate 8)


----------



## kite

...sent my strut brace away for polishing......


----------



## Tubbs

threatend to torch the TT, because it still isnt fixed after spending £100 (not including fitting costs) on breather hose bits to solve the problem of no boost and the car sounding like a hoover.

I officially hate my car!!

The only upside is that it still looks pretty. lol


----------



## Anneymouse

stared lovingly out of the window at it :roll:  and ordered some chip paint.


----------



## Fictorious

stevebeechTA said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a set of these, (pinched pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice where did you get these from mate 8)
Click to expand...

From the ever reliable eBay. They need a little bit of work but to get them up to scratch the total is around £400 all-in which is think is a massive bargain for genuine BBS split rims.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Gave the car a clean after Italy !! gonna revise for my exam tomorrow for the rest of the day... and polish the car tomorow.(after exam) :lol: Wooo she's starting to look like a loved car again !!


----------



## thebigdog

Fictorious said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a set of these, (pinched pic)
> 
> Very nice where did you get these from mate 8)
> 
> 
> 
> From the ever reliable eBay. They need a little bit of work but to get them up to scratch the total is around £400 all-in which is think is a massive bargain for genuine BBS split rims.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I picked up a set the other day for £200 

Anyway today i changed the oil & filter loverly motul oil and I also changed the spark plugs too. 8)


----------



## DDcrash

Had the haldex done


----------



## xan173

Got royally hacked off with the pathetic customer service of Bristol Audi [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Mondo

kite said:


> ...sent my strut brace away for polishing......


Don't be such a big girl's blouse - polish it yerself!


----------



## KentishTT

Took the TT to work, roof down, soaking up some rays 8)


----------



## Fictorious

thebigdog said:


> I picked up a set the other day for £200
> 
> Anyway today i changed the oil & filter loverly motul oil and I also changed the spark plugs too. 8)


Did they come refurbed & with new Falken FK912s?


----------



## kite

Mondo said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...sent my strut brace away for polishing......
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a big girl's blouse - polish it yerself!
Click to expand...

What.....and damage my nails...... :mrgreen:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

had 2 cracks in my window screen done and got my "sky & broadband " £5 cheaper :lol:


----------



## NAFE_P

received 2 X 15mm spacers for the front and 2 x 20mm spacers for the rear, roll on the weekend


----------



## Mondo

kite said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...sent my strut brace away for polishing......
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a big girl's blouse - polish it yerself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What.....and damage my nails...... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Oh, I know what you mean, love! I probably should have got a man in to do mine... so to speak... :roll:

Need pics when it comes back, natch'.


----------



## kite

Mondo said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a big girl's blouse - polish it yerself!
> 
> 
> 
> What.....and damage my nails...... :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Oh, I know what you mean, love! I probably should have got a man in to do mine... so to speak... :roll:
> 
> Need pics when it comes back, natch'.
Click to expand...

I'll post pix when its back and maybe see if we can get a GB going....


----------



## xan173

Received my full set of Mintex discs and pads, £142 delivered - Bargain!


----------



## dzTT

got the new discs and pads fitted


----------



## T3RBO

Had new braided hoses sat here for a while so finally decided to order some new discs and pads to go with them before I crash.


----------



## Charlie9137

Tried to wipe the big grin off my face I've had since I became a TT owner on tuesday.... but I just couldn't do it!!


----------



## S16LAD

Polished my pipes, fitted a V6 rear valance and Neuspeed Powerflow system and am about to fire up the BBQ.... Happy days!


----------



## ausTT

Finally moving to the 'temporary' new house - new one nearly finished.... will be able to order all my new part soon yipeee


----------



## Daz8n

Charlie9137 said:


> Tried to wipe the big grin off my face I've had since I became a TT owner on tuesday.... but I just couldn't do it!!


That won't go away mate.... ever!!!


----------



## christurbo

Attempted fitting my S-Line suspension but failed on removing the strut from the bearing housing! Doh - its booked into the garage next Sat.

I managed to fit my rear disks and pads very easily though - no more squeaking!  
Tip- you most definitely need a windback tool, and a drill to get the most stupid retaining screw out - its made of cheese!


----------



## NAFE_P

Painted one of the front calipers red, doing the other one tomorrow. Very happy with the result.

Also fitted 15mm spacers at the front and it looks sooo much better, attempted to put the 20mm's on the rear but had some wheel nut problems, mole grips should sort it tomorrow!


----------



## VSPURS

. . . . cleaned the inside of the car after Alpina iTTalia and fitted 4 Yokohama Advan Neova AD08's!


----------



## Audi TT Sue

My husband borought me an Audi TT, well actually is was a week ago but just got around to posting photos.

I LOVE IT....


__
https://flic.kr/p/4672733850


__
https://flic.kr/p/4672732522


__
https://flic.kr/p/4672105741

Sue


----------



## SAVTT240

. . . . cleaned the outside of the car after Alpina iTTalia & removed decals...  

Before;

















After;


----------



## RudeBadger

ummmmmmmmm shinney :lol:


----------



## chur1996

....went to The Rally Show at Chatsworth House and drooled over the '30 years of Audi Quattro' exhibition.

They had quite a few going round the demonstration laps too, including the Sport Evoloution models.

Great weather topped it all!


----------



## Hark

What's under the car cover Sav?


----------



## T3RBO

Received my new Mintex pads and discs, so now to get them painted before fitting


----------



## KentishTT

Whilst I'm at work, I'm hoping that my V6 valance mounted LED foglight has arrived.

Also, my LED DRL's - or if they are not bright enough .......footwell lights :lol:


----------



## aidb

Took my TT to awesome for her annual full service. £131 inc vat.


----------



## TriciaTT

Fitted new rear discs & pads to the TTR, Took me 3.5 hours but at least i got the satisfaction and cost saving of doing it almost all myself. OMG, they were in a state and i am sure the neighbours were wondering what i was hitting with a lump hammer [smiley=bomb.gif] to try to remove.... the pads were caught in th wear rim on the disc. 
Oh, wind back tool very useful and i bought the 8mm key with the handle which i needed for the awkward bottom bolt of the caliper. The piston would not rewind [smiley=bigcry.gif] until i applied a small amount of pressure to the brake peddle (after pad removal), to push pistons out 5mm... it was like it needed freed up?! Also, guide on here says to remove HB cable but this is not easy and wasn't necessary for me anyway.
For those of you (and i hope you are out there) who want to try the odd job but are not used to getting hands dirty i think that this is do-able but not as quick or as easy as you may think.
Andy


----------



## thebigdog

fitted me rear R32 rollbar with neuspeed poly bushes....feels loads better. 8)


----------



## Charlie

Fitted my new FK shocks to the platforms, set them height wise and greased the crap out of them, alos heat shrink wrapped the rear springs for extra protection and painted the FK shorter droplinks and a few other bits.

Fitted the rear number plate surround having painted it gloss black.

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> Fitted my new FK shocks to the platforms, set them height wise and greased the crap out of them, alos heat shrink wrapped the rear springs for extra protection and painted the FK shorter droplinks and a few other bits.
> 
> Fitted the rear number plate surround having painted it gloss black.
> 
> Charlie


When are they going on buddy


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new FK shocks to the platforms, set them height wise and greased the crap out of them, alos heat shrink wrapped the rear springs for extra protection and painted the FK shorter droplinks and a few other bits.
> 
> Fitted the rear number plate surround having painted it gloss black.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> When are they going on buddy
Click to expand...

Wenesday morning 8.30am  hoping the first 20 shiftgates will be ready tomorrow as by Wednesday mid morning I won't be able to get up his drive anymore  will have to borrow Nic's Golf 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD

Suspense over, I'll pick mine up on the way home!!


----------



## Jansen

Fitted Naresh`s led mirrors :wink:

















Thanks Naresh [smiley=dude.gif]

Maybe i have them resprayed in black :?: and a black roof :?:


----------



## Charlie

Just got home from having the TTR slamalamadingdonged :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought coilovers would kill the ride quality and I would be picking up teeth from the carpet, but surprised to find it is a little firmer but not at all bad. I will be taking pictures this afternoon 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

Charlie said:


> Just got home from having the TTR slamalamadingdonged
> 
> I thought coilovers would kill the ride quality and I would be picking up teeth from the carpet, but surprised to find it is a little firmer but not at all bad. I will be taking pictures this afternoon
> 
> Charlie


Look fwd to pics! Mine will be delayed, all mods are delayed although u can afford it. My punishment to myself for 30kph over the Swiss autobahn limit! I got slaughtered to say the least


----------



## Naresh

Jansen said:


> Fitted Naresh`s led mirrors :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Naresh [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Maybe i have them resprayed in black :?: and a black roof :?:


Looking good buddy. Black mirrors with black roof would look cool! 8)


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted BMW seat belt holders, more for the mrs really as she always struggles to reach the belt.


----------



## qusai

Today I've found that I have 210$ speeding tickets (above 50Miles/Hr) , 175$ crossing red light (it was yellow) & 18$ for parking at a bus stop (no sign) they are around every corner & street with radars & cameras.. they make me feel like an outlaw!!


----------



## TTQ2K2

qusai said:


> Today I've found that I have 210$ speeding tickets (above 50Miles/Hr) , 175$ crossing red light (it was yellow) & 18$ for parking at a bus stop (no sign) they are around every corner & street with radars & cameras.. they make me feel like an outlaw!!


they don't have to be everywhere, you just can't hide/blend in when you are driving a yellow tt.  :wink: 
cheers.


----------



## Charlie

Dropped my TTR on its arse 


































































Charlie


----------



## ian222

Looks good Charlie, that splitter wont be on for long though.


----------



## Charlie

ian222 said:


> Looks good Charlie, that splitter wont be on for long though.


I fear you may be correct Ian :-( although so far it is the exhaust that scrapes getting into my estate, I may still go 5mm lower at the front for a little more nose down stance 

Charlie


----------



## qusai

TTQ2K2 said:


> qusai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I've found that I have 210$ speeding tickets (above 50Miles/Hr) , 175$ crossing red light (it was yellow) & 18$ for parking at a bus stop (no sign) they are around every corner & street with radars & cameras.. they make me feel like an outlaw!!
> 
> 
> 
> they don't have to be everywhere, you just can't hide/blend in when you are driving a yellow tt.  :wink:
> cheers.
Click to expand...

hahahaa  i guess you're right!


----------



## rcall1057

reset my radio! (with a little help from my friends)


----------



## rcall1057

qusai said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qusai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I've found that I have 210$ speeding tickets (above 50Miles/Hr) , 175$ crossing red light (it was yellow) & 18$ for parking at a bus stop (no sign) they are around every corner & street with radars & cameras.. they make me feel like an outlaw!!
> 
> 
> 
> they don't have to be everywhere, you just can't hide/blend in when you are driving a yellow tt.  :wink:
> cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaa  i guess you're right!
Click to expand...

orange???


----------



## qusai

rcall1057 said:


> [orange???


papaya orange


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> Dropped my TTR on its arse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie


Looking goooooooooood mate. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Looking goooooooooood mate. 8)
> 
> DAZ


Cheers buddy  I am delighted and another good day to day as I picked up the first 20 shiftgate kits 

Shazbat

Charlie


----------



## raziel1963

went to Awesome for my annual service, travelled up fom Leamington Spa, but still worth it £117 all in, how do they do it? Exactly what I expected after all the good reports, faultless service and met the infamous Sarah.


----------



## les

raziel1963 said:


> went to Awesome for my annual service, travelled up fom Leamington Spa, but still worth it £117 all in, how do they do it? Exactly what I expected after all the good reports, faultless service and met the infamous Sarah.


 Did she make you a cuppa or just warn you about me :twisted:


----------



## tufty

Had my thermostat changed by my good buddy Neil (TT51) thought it was about time he got hes hands dirty on my car for a change, not that they got that dirty :lol: Thanks again Neil i owe you [smiley=cheers.gif]

Mark


----------



## TT51

tufty said:


> Had my thermostat changed by my good buddy Neil (TT51) thought it was about time he got hes hands dirty on my car for a change, not that they got that dirty :lol: Thanks again Neil i owe you [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Mark


Hey you forgot to mention I drove 60 miles each way to come and help you and I didn't get my hands dirty as I had my rubber gloves on :roll:

No problem mate thats what buddy's are for 8)


----------



## London

...got the car MOT'ed - no problems 

Ldn


----------



## rcall1057

changed the Haldex filter and oil... piece of cake! 8)


----------



## Anneymouse

Nice one London!

Got a new windscreen.


----------



## les

Today I thought I would give you all a laugh and brink a little light relief as its getting rather heated in a few threads on here lately. I did this for our NW meet to Llandudno tomorrow (all welcome check out here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=164623 )
Now if England get beat tonight I wont be displaying it on my car :lol: 








Now before you Scots. Irish and welsh start. remember your not even there AGAIN!


----------



## DDcrash

received the shiftgate  Thanks Charlie 8)


----------



## was

...been busy making some DRLs and Angel Eyes for a Canadian TT owner


----------



## Naresh

Is the side reflector not a legal requirement in the US/Canada? Always wondered why the TT's over there had them. :?:


----------



## was

Naresh said:


> Is the side reflector not a legal requirement in the US/Canada? Always wondered why the TT's over there had them. :?:


yes :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2

was said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the side reflector not a legal requirement in the US/Canada? Always wondered why the TT's over there had them. :?:
> 
> 
> 
> yes :roll:
Click to expand...

sort of. Requirement for car builder but not so much for car owner. At least no enforcement that I'm aware of.


----------



## Naresh

TTQ2K2 said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the side reflector not a legal requirement in the US/Canada? Always wondered why the TT's over there had them. :?:
> 
> 
> 
> yes :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sort of. Requirement for car builder but not so much for car owner. At least no enforcement that I'm aware of.
Click to expand...

That clears that up then. Always wondered. Just the "answer" I was after. :wink:


----------



## christurbo

Had my S Line suspension fitted and discovered that it was worthwhile because a rear spring had snapped and my top mounts and bearings were blitzed!!!!!

It sits better and there is no clonking!!!

Also purchased and prepped a LCR splitter ready for install tomorrow!


----------



## T3RBO

Did my first bit of polishing by hand!

Drivers door cap was badly pitted and it has been bugging me for ages, so got out the wet n dry and now it's lovely and smooth. Skipped the Autosol stage as wanted to keep it looking OEM and lacquered it instead


----------



## markypoo

Picked up this  
























Lovely :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Nah don't like it :lol:

Awesome mate and simply stunning... bet your well pleased to say the least


----------



## markypoo

Yes Robb knackered but chuffed...................Ken was right when he said it still turns heads ........all guys  need to refurb the wheels and some bits and pieces but thats it, looks and drives great, hardtop to be sprayed next, Pink I think this time :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

Flew to Abu Dhabi for work....booked into hotel opposite the F1 track.

View from my room, overlooking the Formula 1 GP track - the Yas Marina circuit









Will hopefully be going for a guided tour later this week 

Saj


----------



## T3RBO

Wow... that certainly beats looking at my neighbours caravan :lol:


----------



## Daz8n

... put my original number plates on after selling S10 KTT.... it looks RUBBISH!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Need to find a new cheap private plate!!!

Daz


----------



## Tubbs

SAJ77 said:


> Flew to Abu Dhabi for work....booked into hotel opposite the F1 track.
> 
> View from my room, overlooking the Formula 1 GP track - the Yas Marina circuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hopefully be going for a guided tour later this week
> 
> Saj


I was there last year for the Grand Prix, awesome venue!!


----------



## andyTT180

cleared all the junk out my garage so I can get the TT in it

I also fitted an LCR spliter and removed it all in the same day :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Well yesterday but went to DC10 at Turweston, ok but it pissed it down a bit :-( and got a rather camp pink rubber wrist pass [smiley=bigcry.gif] also the roads there had my clenching the whole way as my car is just so low now 

Charlie


----------



## Anneymouse

T3RBO said:


> Wow... that certainly beats looking at my neighbours caravan :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Mike753TT

Continued my search for my perfect Mark 1 TTR :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

Clayed back the black TT as the GTI International count down clock started ticking :?   

So its the Kestrel to come out during the week and a good ol' waxing Friday

(buy the way I love how a car feels fresh after claying  )


----------



## gadgetboy38

Finished polishing the strut brace and continued to tidy up the engine bay..










It's getting there slowly, i'm not going to have any fingers left by the time i finish


----------



## Guest

Took the flyeyes off.


----------



## ausTT

gadgetboy38 said:


> Finished polishing the strut brace and continued to tidy up the engine bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting there slowly, i'm not going to have any fingers left by the time i finish


Is that some kind of voltmeter? thats COOL? whats and how did you go about this ?


----------



## Charlie

ausTT said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished polishing the strut brace and continued to tidy up the engine bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting there slowly, i'm not going to have any fingers left by the time i finish
> 
> 
> 
> Is that some kind of voltmeter? thats COOL? whats and how did you go about this ?
Click to expand...

+ 1 I was wondering the same thing.

Charlie


----------



## gadgetboy38

Yeah it's a little voltmeter it's connected directly to the battery and also draws it's power at the same time.
I'll try to find the link when i get back from work.


----------



## les

gadgetboy38 said:


> Yeah it's a little voltmeter it's connected directly to the battery and also draws it's power at the same time.
> I'll try to find the link when i get back from work.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-BLUE-DIGITAL ... 439fbd1977
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blue-LCD-Digital- ... 335dd81459
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blue-LCD-Volt-Met ... 5ada6dc8d9
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blue-LCD-Digital- ... 2307adcd34
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-1-2-Green-LCD-D ... 335d8b5739


----------



## gadgetboy38

Here's the one i'm using

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-12v-Digital-Blu ... 028wt_1139


----------



## lazerjules

Kerbed an alloy!!!!

First time ever, it's not so bad though, they look crap anyway, now had I had them refurbed, it would have been a different story.

By the way, those digital voltmeters, you can buy them that measure current as well, either as a seperate unit, or all in one switch over. Just in case anyone wanted to do that.


----------



## rcall1057

it was actually yesterday, I got arrested for driving under the influence (DUI), my neighbor that hates me called the cops on me for having 3 beers! I love the judicial system!


----------



## UKRPG

Sorry mate - you drink, you drive, you get caught, you pay the price


----------



## les

UKRPG said:


> Sorry mate - you drink, you drive, you get caught, you pay the price


and esp if you have a T**T who's got it in for you and how did he know you had had 3 pints? :?


----------



## SaintScoTT

.. received 2 sets of 'H6W' LEDs for the sidelights.

turns out they're not very H6W-y, because the notches are not at the right angle! stupid fleabay shop! all is not lost - I'll dremel that inconvenient notch right off :twisted:


----------



## Fictorious

rcall1057 said:


> it was actually yesterday, I got arrested for driving under the influence (DUI), my neighbor that hates me called the cops on me for having 3 beers! I love the judicial system!


Absolutely no sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## gibbo909

drove behind a beautiful, newly polished black TT, and quietly looked foward to the day a couple of years from now when my insurance premiums will drop to allow me to buy one!

(At the time I was taking a ride in a friend's new Aston Martin V8 Vantage, so admittedly overtook it before I could think about it for too long!)


----------



## UKRPG

That must have been me then  :wink: :wink:


----------



## les

Applied one of Rabs Gecko stickers. Like them or not it helps balance up the other side. :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Balance can be achieved by taking some of that "bling" off, too.


----------



## stu_tt

.....took my baby to Midland VW for its annual check up........................and a few other bits n' bobs.....hope to post up on this thread in a couple of days saying I've got it back and even better than it was before !!

stu


----------



## les

TTQ2K2 said:


> Balance can be achieved by taking some of that "bling" off, too.


Na just need one more badge or sticker to even it up perhaps one of these.


----------



## GEM

les said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance can be achieved by taking some of that "bling" off, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Na just need one more badge or sticker to even it up perhaps one of these.
Click to expand...

*Nice one Les* 

:lol: *Double PMSL * :lol: 
John.


----------



## les

GEM said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance can be achieved by taking some of that "bling" off, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Na just need one more badge or sticker to even it up perhaps one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nice one Les*
> 
> :lol: *Double PMSL * :lol:
> John.
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## coachvtt

finished my Rear set delete!

Just need the 36" wide cargo net and Finalize the Material.


----------



## stu_tt

...picked my baby up from Midland VW - all good, MOT pass, main service, tweak of the map and a couple of other odds n sods for under a couple of hundred quid.    

Go there, they care.

stu


----------



## Naresh

stu_tt said:


> Go there, they care.
> 
> stu


I'll be getting my cambelt done there soon. A full service will follow at some point.


----------



## UKRPG

covered my gaps in insulating tape and got the first Menzerna polish out. Have finished half so other half and second polish then a lovely wax to go tomorrow :?

Then hoover / interior / detail / windows - the list goes on and a day to do it


----------



## UKRPG

Finished the two different polishes then applied the first wax today followed by a hoover out and basic clean - now Im knackered and will do the rest at GTI tomorrow - hoorah


----------



## ecko2702

today I cleaned dog puke out of my car! :lol: Do you have any idea how hard it is to get the smell out!? :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella

Dont let dogs in your car !! no dogs no puke , easy :roll:


----------



## ecko2702

the stig said:


> Dont let dogs in your car !! no dogs no puke , easy :roll:


 :lol: :lol: It won't be happening again. Had the dog in the car several times and she never did it before.


----------



## NAFE_P

drove 285 miles from Swindon to Newcastle, quite an enjoyable drive apart from getting stuck at Birdlip for an hour due to a fuel spillage.


----------



## TTQ2K2

ecko2702 said:


> today I cleaned dog puke out of my car! :lol: Do you have any idea how hard it is to get the smell out!? :lol:


It'll be back on the first really warm, steamy day...eeeeeewwwwwww.


----------



## Dotti

Today I filled up my screenwash and ended up spending 2 hours cleaning my engine bay, so now it looks totally spangly and sparkly 8)


----------



## aidb

Dotti said:


> Today I filled up my screenwash and ended up spending 2 hours cleaning my engine bay, so now it looks totally spangly and sparkly 8)


Nice one Dotti. 

It's amazing the amount of sludge 'n' stuff that accumulates around the painted areas near the screenwash filler cap if you leave it. :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

.... am fitting my new brembo 4 pots, brembo max discs and goodridge high performance brake lines


----------



## beeyondGTR

SteviedTT said:


> .... am fitting my new brembo 4 pots, brembo max discs and goodridge high performance brake lines


HAVE FUN SEND PICTURES. TODAY I AM WORKING ON MY TT'S WORK BUILDING. AS I GOT ANOTHER BUILDING FOR MY OTHER

WORK............


----------



## SteviedTT

beeyondGTR said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... am fitting my new brembo 4 pots, brembo max discs and goodridge high performance brake lines
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE FUN SEND PICTURES. TODAY I AM WORKING ON MY TT'S WORK BUILDING. AS I GOT ANOTHER BUILDING FOR MY OTHER
> 
> WORK............
Click to expand...

Will do mate, looking forward to it, love getting my hands dirty


----------



## Dotti

aidb said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I filled up my screenwash and ended up spending 2 hours cleaning my engine bay, so now it looks totally spangly and sparkly 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Dotti.
> 
> It's amazing the amount of sludge 'n' stuff that accumulates around the painted areas near the screenwash filler cap if you leave it. :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely Aid, I even found a ladybird and a couple of leaves wedged some bits also AND a bit of moss :lol:


----------



## kazinak

wake up 8:30 wash and wax my baby  
now i'm ready for the weekend


----------



## Nogaro TT

*Hoovered the grass out of mine! The stuff was everywhere....thanks to my nephew who never emptied the lawnmower!!  *


----------



## SteveTDCi

just given ours a quick clean, finnish care finish restorer and some serious performance show detailer. Wheels washed and dressed, roof down (although it never goes up in this weather or in the garage) and now its ready for a quick blast over to GTi international.


----------



## dzTT

am tryin to fix my squeeeeeeeeeky drivers window and get rid of my rusty hubs :lol:


----------



## TT8N

... took some pics with the new wheels...

i should was my Baby... :-|


----------



## Guzi

Gave it a full valet inside and out, looks mint, just the shitty alloys let me down until i get em refurbished!


----------



## TTQ2K2

MacDawg said:


> *Hoovered the grass out of mine! The stuff was everywhere....thanks to my nephew who never emptied the lawnmower!!  *


sounds like he emptied it in the TT.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

kazinak said:


> wake up 8:30 wash and wax my baby
> now i'm ready for the weekend


those alloys look like whats on mine now !!! R32 ???


----------



## kazinak

no, they are o.z. super turismo :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

oh right thought the super T's has writing on the inner ridge in black (or red) thats why i got mine as r32 with audi center caps.


----------



## ttpaul.a

Washed! :wink: waxed  polished inside and out!  
Now for a ride out in my beautiful tt :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Snow foamed and polished the TT. God it was hot out there. 
Kevin


----------



## Greerso

Today I watched the F1  - then I watched the football  - then I looked out the window at the TT 

I thought about going out to wash it but decided to stay indoors out of the way - my neighbours are German


----------



## DAZTTC

Greerso said:


> Today I watched the F1  - then I watched the football  - then I looked out the window at the TT
> 
> I thought about going out to wash it but decided to stay indoors out of the way - my neighbours are German


Did you forget how made your car ? :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## TriciaTT

Fixed the soft top drainage holes  and found something broken


----------



## aidb

Went to Awesome to get my front ARB replaced. (sleeves split). Also front wishbone bushes. Replaced with Powerflex ones. Thermostat playing up so sensor and thermostat replaced. Great service, as usual. 

Met another TT owner who was in for his car to be chipped. Having temp guage probs, so showed him the Climate Control 'trick'.


----------



## malstt

Removed my rear spoiler and dropped it off for a respray. 8)


----------



## AnthonyTT

i washed the car, polished and put new car mats (as i bought it without any mats).........looking fab


----------



## barton TT

Book my car in next monday to have rear bumper re-sprayed as the laquar is coming off.


----------



## DDcrash

Gave it an oil change  Thanks John-H for the how to. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

Had a clear run with MOT's now for 3rd consecutive year this morning with out any advisories again - very pleased as car will be 6yrs old this year 

Gill


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 17.5 miles to work - looking forward to driving home again 

Bought 4 centre caps for my winter alloys for £2.99 from ebay - after confirming payment the £2.50 carriage had miraculously adjusted to £16.50.

Oh well


----------



## Charlie

Today I... did not drive my TT at all as Nic had it for the day - it's my own ruddy fault for slamming it on its arse as now I can't get up the road to my engineers :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

Youll have to get your pick axe out around your estate mate!!


----------



## Dotti

Today I realised it is nearly the end of the month and haven't filled up with petrol this month and the last time being over a month ago which was £40. Think I need to take her for feisty blast to blow the cobwebs off and for a good run!


----------



## TTQ2K2

today I received the last of the June birthday/one yr anniversary "mods" to be installed this weekend:

1. LCR splitter
2. Mantis guage pod 
3. TT spares shift gate
4. Alum facelift shift knob to replace PC'd black facelift shift knob.

but, will have to make some serious decisions as knob and gate are not compatible unless I take the saw to the knob and cut'er down. And there's a concern in my head that there may be too much alum look/alum overload with guage pod, shift gate, knob, stereo flap all being alum...decisions, decisions, decisions.

cheers.


----------



## qusai

today i went to renew the car registartion.


----------



## malstt

i bought some new wheels.


----------



## Mondo

...posted that yesterday I bought a lovely Forge arm rest from a forum member y'all give far too much stick to, even though his ignition barrel will never again be scratched. :wink:

Nice bit of kit, David. Best wishes selling your other bits & pieces.


----------



## Charlie

TTQ2K2 said:


> today I received the last of the June birthday/one yr anniversary "mods" to be installed this weekend:
> 
> 1. LCR splitter
> 2. Mantis guage pod
> 3. TT spares shift gate
> 4. Alum facelift shift knob to replace PC'd black facelift shift knob.
> 
> but, will have to make some serious decisions as knob and gate are not compatible unless I take the saw to the knob and cut'er down. And there's a concern in my head that there may be too much alum look/alum overload with guage pod, shift gate, knob, stereo flap all being alum...decisions, decisions, decisions.
> 
> cheers.


You just need to cut a little bit off the bottom of the gearknob mate as mentioned in the threads so it looks like this: (although black in your case )


























and it will work no problem at all and imo looks better without the dips and curves near the bottom 

Glad it got there ok  got a load more going to the US today.

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT

Drove 17.5 miles to work - all washed, waxed and gleaming 

I also found that my combined mix of 2 different canauba waxes gives an awesome glaze and the water beads off it like never before!


----------



## DDcrash

Changed the spark plugs  Thanks to Waks superb guide [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## les

Fitted a voltmeter into my battery cover here.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178017


----------



## GrahamR

The Climate Control on my car was not as cold as it should have been.

I checked with my local air-con. specialist who would have taken £80 (probably + VAT). But went to Kwik Fit for 8.00am opening this morning. Great service - I was home by 9.00am and it only cost £49.00.

Air Con now ice cold 

Graham


----------



## Grapo

Decided not to drive the TT until I can get my front ARB replaced and the lower ball joint replaced. The creaking has developed into an intermittent metallic grinding sound so I really dont want to drive it until its fixed. I just hope Dean at 4Rings can fit me in some time this week


----------



## murkedTT

installed my lcr... but dunno how to put pics online hahah it looks good though. easy install.


----------



## TTQ2K2

murkedTT said:


> installed my lcr... but dunno how to put pics online hahah it looks good though. easy install.


did you remove the lower three grills so as to make it easier to install the nuts and bolts? if so, any tricks to removing them? Or, did you use self taping screws?

bob


----------



## mikeat45

drove back from Goodwood and missed my first "flash" from a fellow TTr (first in a year) i had given up!!
sorry mate ...in a grey/silver roadster on the A36


----------



## murkedTT

TTQ2K2 said:


> murkedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> installed my lcr... but dunno how to put pics online hahah it looks good though. easy install.
> 
> 
> 
> did you remove the lower three grills so as to make it easier to install the nuts and bolts? if so, any tricks to removing them? Or, did you use self taping screws?
> 
> bob
Click to expand...

well my car doesnt even have a middle. i bought it without one stuipedly. and ya i just popped out the other two. got everything centered and taped up marked where i need to drill. drilled the holes and connected with a mixture of bolts and self tapping.. every other one was a bolt then self tapping to help keep it all flush. ill figure the pics thing out so i can post some up.


----------



## murkedTT

oh and to take them out i just put my hand up threw the back of the bumper and gave em a little push. came out pretty easy


----------



## TTQ2K2

Thanks for the info...I still have to install mine.

cheers


----------



## murkedTT

TTQ2K2 said:


> Thanks for the info...I still have to install mine.
> 
> cheers


it looks real good. youll be pleased. thanks again for helping me out getting the lcr to me


----------



## shell

Fitted my new gorgeous brakes :mrgreen:


----------



## les

I have added an in line fuse, an in line mini plug (so I can easily disconnect it and remove the battery cover altogether) and an on off push switch to my battery cover voltmeter so now there will be no drain at all (very little before anyway) on my battery and with the fuse fitted its now safer.


----------



## TTQ2K2

les said:


> I have added an in line fuse, an in line mini plug (so I can easily disconnect it and remove the battery cover altogether) and an on off push switch to my battery cover voltmeter so now there will be no drain at all (very little before anyway) on my battery and with the fuse fitted its now safer.


Very nice, m8. Did I miss the "how to" with the detailed instructions...for those of us :wink: that are electronic idiots?

cheers


----------



## les

TTQ2K2 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have added an in line fuse, an in line mini plug (so I can easily disconnect it and remove the battery cover altogether) and an on off push switch to my battery cover voltmeter so now there will be no drain at all (very little before anyway) on my battery and with the fuse fitted its now safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, m8. Did I miss the "how to" with the detailed instructions...for those of us :wink: that are electronic idiots?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Well I am a electronic idiot and this was my post about fitting it, very simple really.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178017


----------



## JIMBO_TT

Spotted a new addition in my carpark at my flat! Met. black Mk1 TT (225 I think!) Now just to track down the owner and say Hi!


----------



## TTQ2K2

les said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have added an in line fuse, an in line mini plug (so I can easily disconnect it and remove the battery cover altogether) and an on off push switch to my battery cover voltmeter so now there will be no drain at all (very little before anyway) on my battery and with the fuse fitted its now safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, m8. Did I miss the "how to" with the detailed instructions...for those of us :wink: that are electronic idiots?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am a electronic idiot and this was my post about fitting it, very simple really.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178017
Click to expand...

Nice Les, but IMO, less of a "How To" and more of a "I just did" :wink: . I recommend a separate post with additional pics of the wiring including the button install. It can be added to the new FAQs that John-H is putting together rather than being buried in the *Today I... *thread. Just my 2p.


----------



## les

TTQ2K2 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am a electronic idiot and this was my post about fitting it, very simple really.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Les, but IMO, less of a "How To" and more of a "I just did" :wink: . I recommend a separate post with additional pics of the wiring including the button install. It can be added to the new FAQs that John-H is putting together rather than being buried in the *Today I... *thread. Just my 2p.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I didn't take any pic's as I went along which maybe I should have. :? I guess I could take some of it apart and take pic's along with an "how to" for the TTOC magazine if John H would like as I know he is always looking for articles no matter how simple.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Good Idea. I think it could make a dandy article.

cheers.


----------



## Charlie

TTQ2K2 said:


> Good Idea. I think it could make a dandy article.
> 
> cheers.


+1 what you have to bare in mind though Bob, is that Les is really quite old and if he takes it all apart there is a very good chance he won't be able to remember how to put it back together again 

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea. I think it could make a dandy article.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 what you have to bare in mind though Bob, is that Les is really quite old and if he takes it all apart there is a very good chance he won't be able to remember how to put it back together again
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

When you wire yours up Charles be careful you don't wire it up to the mains in your home, we wouldn't want anything trivial to happen to you now would we


----------



## TTQ2K2

Charlie said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea. I think it could make a dandy article.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 what you have to bare in mind though Bob, is that Les is really quite old and if he takes it all apart there is a very good chance he won't be able to remember how to put it back together again
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

How old is old?  Some of the rest of us are getting along too. :wink:

cheers


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Today I ... feel a little bit sick as I just found out my cam belt had been done 2 years ago, after I've just had it changed  
Rookie mistake!


----------



## stevebeechTA

At least it will be ok for another four years, rather than two. and all should be well. dont worry about it and  mate


----------



## TheMetalMan0

stevebeechTA said:


> At least it will be ok for another four years, rather than two. and all should be well. dont worry about it and  mate


Haha cheers mate. Just think the money would of been better spent on some new wheels or a set of coilies :lol:


----------



## AfromOz

spent a couple of hours applying 303 High Tech Fabric Guard to the soft top. It waterproofs and protects against UV light, dirt, grease and small nuclear accidents.

Here's a pic of some water on the roof. Now, that's a bead!


----------



## pete_slim

today i went to the dentist with a rather annoying molar issue.. only to find that im gonna have to go back on thursday to have the root completely removed.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jays_225

:mrgreen: not a fan of the dentist but today i have been driving really slowly .............. as the old bill are watching all day down my road with their 5 series and focus st's


----------



## les

I took more picys of my voltmeter installation which I will send to John H for the TTOC magazine when I have written the "how to" All very simple really.


----------



## Mondo

jays_225 said:


> :mrgreen: not a fan of the dentist but today i have been driving really slowly .............. as the old bill are watching all day down my road with their 5 series and focus st's


Mate, I wouldn't worry until they have something that would catch you. Gawon, you know you want to; waste the feckers and see if they can catch you - bet they don't!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Installed my shiftgate late last night. First US install?



















http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-shift-gate/

cheers


----------



## barton TT

Just had the car back from the bodyshop from having my rear bumper re-sprayed after the laquar was peeling.£250 well spent.


----------



## barton TT

Just had the car back from the bodyshop from having my rear bumper re-sprayed after the laquar was peeling.£250 well spent.


----------



## kazinak

I Saw Papaya yellow ttr in tesco car park ,now i want one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GrahamR

phoned Autoglas and arranged to get a chip in my windscreen repaired on Saturday 

Graham


----------



## jays_225

Mondo said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: not a fan of the dentist but today i have been driving really slowly .............. as the old bill are watching all day down my road with their 5 series and focus st's
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I wouldn't worry until they have something that would catch you. Gawon, you know you want to; waste the feckers and see if they can catch you - bet they don't!
Click to expand...

They did haha its 40 and i was only doing 50 but he was alright about it as they were after tax evasion and mine has just got 12 months and £245 squids worth of shiny tax


----------



## TTQ2K2

Just returned from a short romp thru the neighborhood and down the highway after installing my alum shift gate.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-shift-gate/

Here's my driving impressions:

1. There is slight rubbing going into reverse gate as the lever is at its farthest left tilt. The rubbing is on the bottom of the R/1st prong. This by the way was noted the UK buyers too and the solution was to dremel a slight bit of the aluminum from the bottom edge of the prong. The second set of gates shipped, most to the US, have this modification. Those of us on the first buy get to mod our own.

2. Very smooth (in normal neighborhood driving) 1-2, 2-3, 3-4. Lever falls naturally into the gates. Smooth coming out of 4th with a little rubbing entering 5th and also a little rubbing with 5-6. The shift lever is at it greatest rightward tilt at this point and I believe it is rubbing on the bottom right edge of the prong between 3d and 5th. Then going into 6th, it rubs on the bottom right edge of the 4-6 prong. I believe removing a little alum from the bottom edge of the two prongs should solve the problem too or at least minimize it to the point of not caring.

3. Down shifting is very similar to up shifting. Very smooth in the lower 4 gears with the rubbing 6th to 5th and coming out of the 5th gate although going into 4th gate is smooth.

4. Not as smooth in sprited driving/aggressive shifting as in normal street driving in that you notice that you are hitting the gates as you go into each gear. You don't miss a gear, you just hear a slight metal on alum clunk as the lever hits the side of the gate. Very slight 2-3, but more noticeable 4-5 probably because of the large right side wall inth 5th gate and its the farthest throw. I also noticed that on one romp, the lever bumped the tip of the 1/3 prong as it entered 3d and bumped the 3/5 prong as I entered 5th. Both I attribute to agressive shifting. Perhaps if these prongs were trimmed by a mm or 2 this would be eliminated.

5. Most notably is that the lever falls naturally into the gates as you pass thru neutral in to and out of each gear. At first, I found myself looking down at the gate after I'd entered the gear because I wasn't sure I'd successfully entered each gear. I guess I was expecting more of an impact but it really was completely natural. No drama, no fuss.

6. The black leather glove fitted below the gate is virtually invisible. You really never even notice it's there. It will however be worth its weight in gold in keeping french fries, coins, dirt, dust, and other crap from falling into the mechanicals.

7. Overall, the gate is not perfect as the prongs will need a little tweaking but its faults are clearly outweighed by its strengths. It looks very nice although I clearly could use a better/newer alum knob.

8. My plan is to keep it for a few weeks for a longer impression as I'm not fully convinced it's for me. Plus, I've got a new Mantis guage pod to install and I'm not sure that between the gate, the mantis, the knee bars, and the radio cover that I won't have center dash alum overload. If so, I'll let the gate go and keep the mantis.

cheers


----------



## oldguy

Got up and admired the Votex alloys i picked up from hooley yesterday....

Just to fit them now


----------



## TTQ2K2

oldguy said:


> Got up and admired the Votex alloys i picked up from hooley yesterday....
> 
> Just to fit them now


Lucky man. Too expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] to ship to the US, otherwise you'd have to admire them in my garage.

cheers.


----------



## brucey1985

Just got back from holiday and paid £370 for Air con top up and clutch pedal replacement and master cylinder. Not too bad i think


----------



## beeyondGTR

my TT needed new tires/tyers so I got a cheap set as I am going to move to an 18 inch rim got some Kumho ASX 225/45/17

normal stuff........... but at least not bald..........


----------



## graham225

booked my my TT in with Midland VW for next week to have R32 ARB's fitted front and rear.


----------



## dzTT

sat patiently waiting for the rain to go off so i can get on with getting the car ready 

Dz


----------



## beeyondGTR

got a date booked to a new shop very happy with the owner see what happens as I am not able to get the stuff done myself in time for my daughters wedding ect...... wish me luck as I put her in tuesday excited about get some of theses misc. things getting done

and happy he charges a fair price not this $115.00 USD / $76.30 GBP an hour and just to hook a scanner up $95.00 USD / $63.03 GBP........ By the way is that high in the UK those prices

Because the Guy I am going to only charges $50.00 USD an hour / $33.16 GBP an hour is that good in UK "PRICE that is?

Thanks. L8R......


----------



## tteireann

I got my Air Con recharged at Kwik Fit, which is about all their good for. Got my car checked with Dean on Friday and will be getting a front spring fitted on Monday morning.


----------



## lazerjules

Dug the motherinlaw's garden.

Then did oil / filter change and whilst waiting for the oil to drain I replaced the dogbone bush for a powerflex one (thanks XTR, wanna sell me your undertray yet?).

Not without it's issues though (of course), found that some eejit had obviously lost the correct bolt that bolts the dogbone to the subframe, instead had shoved in an M8 nut and bolt! Good job I had ordered new bolts from Audi.

Happy Days


----------



## tgorman

Fitted Liquid TT (best Mod Ever)
and a massive ITG filter


----------



## jammyd

read this post for a first time in a long time and can not believe it has got to 204 pages long!


----------



## Nilesong

Just had my alloys refurbed by J D SMART REPAIRS. 
John came round at 11.30 and didn't stop til way after 8pm. Lovely job! All set for next Sunday. 8) 
If you're within 20 miles of Croydon, he'll come round. Left the tyres on too, but great finish!

07751 210 280 for a quote if you're interested.


----------



## TTQ2K2

...helped a buddy install his LCR splitter. Last night, I installed mine. Over 6 hours by myself (yes, I'm slow and a bit anal when it comes to measuring before cutting) and less then three together on his.

Here's mine:









Here's his in the garage after it was all buttoned up and ready for the street:










Here's both as we're blocking the road:










cheers


----------



## SteviedTT

6 hours measuring and you've got it sticking out that far  Only kidding mate looks 8) well done


----------



## TTQ2K2

SteviedTT said:


> 6 hours measuring and you've got it sticking out that far  Only kidding mate looks 8) well done


Wasn't easy to get it to stick out that far.. 

cheers


----------



## Guest

beeyondGTR said:


> got a date booked to a new shop very happy with the owner see what happens as I am not able to get the stuff done myself in time for my daughters wedding ect...... wish me luck as I put her in tuesday excited about get some of theses misc. things getting done
> 
> and happy he charges a fair price not this $115.00 USD / $76.30 GBP an hour and just to hook a scanner up $95.00 USD / $63.03 GBP........ By the way is that high in the UK those prices
> 
> Because the Guy I am going to only charges $50.00 USD an hour / $33.16 GBP an hour is that good in UK "PRICE that is?
> 
> Thanks. L8R......


My local garage is £40 per hour, which is cheap. Most independants are about £50 p/h near me.

Audi charges well over £100 per hour


----------



## beeyondGTR

manphibian said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a date booked to a new shop very happy with the owner see what happens as I am not able to get the stuff done myself in time for my daughters wedding ect...... wish me luck as I put her in tuesday excited about get some of theses misc. things getting done
> 
> and happy he charges a fair price not this $115.00 USD / $76.30 GBP an hour and just to hook a scanner up $95.00 USD / $63.03 GBP........ By the way is that high in the UK those prices
> 
> Because the Guy I am going to only charges $50.00 USD an hour / $33.16 GBP an hour is that good in UK "PRICE that is?
> 
> Thanks. L8R......
> 
> 
> 
> My local garage is £40 per hour, which is cheap. Most independants are about £50 p/h near me.
> 
> Audi charges well over £100 per hour
Click to expand...

Thanks I feel better because he only works on Audi & VW He holds a get together every other thursday not many audis but some very nice VW I loved the classic 60's vans had 3 there.. Thanks.


----------



## tteireann

Got my new drivers front spring fitted by Steve at 4rings. Off to get it tracking and 4 Wheel Alignment now


----------



## appy1968

Passed it's MOT first time.

And had the rattleing heatshield removed from below CAT.

Just need to get some new 10mm nut's/bolts to fix it back on as it looks like the brackets are ok.
And they didn't even charge me to remove it.


----------



## C.J

Fitted my iPhone mount.


----------



## Hallyfella

Had my windscreen repaired due to some knob jocky in a truck flicking a stone up onto my screen . :evil: 
Cant even see the repair, Auto windscreen guy did a great job and no cost . he also swapped me a bottle of screen cleaner for a cup of tea !! :wink:


----------



## YT-TT

got my behind in to gear and sorted out some taper seat wheel bolts and lockers and got the LM's on.

They're 19 x 8.5's, it still needs the coilovers fitting, should be sorting that this week then I can fiddle with spacers to get it stanced just right.

Simple but pretty effective me thinks.


----------



## Diveratt

Came home from holiday and got Morgan to fit my Cruise Control.

Thanks Vagcheck 

Kevin


----------



## murkedTT

took care of the wak box


----------



## SteveTDCi

had the TTshop fir cruise and a milly


----------



## Smeds

am trying to come to terms with the fact I need a new clutch.


----------



## oldhipp

Just out of interest whats the going price for the cruise control? I know Awesome were charging £115 some time ago but im based in the NE.Cheers.


----------



## Fictorious

oldhipp said:


> Just out of interest whats the going price for the cruise control? I know Awesome were charging £115 some time ago but im based in the NE.Cheers.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cruise-Control-VW ... 4a9db0b5ce

Other places between £160 and £200 fitted.


----------



## SteveTDCi

oldhipp said:


> Just out of interest whats the going price for the cruise control? I know Awesome were charging £115 some time ago but im based in the NE.Cheers.


£135 at the TT shop with me supplying the stalk and them supplying the loom, fitting and coding it.


----------



## Fictorious

Noticed a big old tear in one of the PCV pipes, therefore going to order it tomorrow and fix ASAP, looks like a big bugger to swap out though. Fortunately this guide gives some info http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1946776.

My piece was 06A 133 789


----------



## TTCool

...washed and dried my TT, wax/polished it with Nielsen wax/polish, applied rubber lubricant to the door, bonnet and tailgate seals, brushed a bit of copper grease on the door hinges, boot and bonnet catches, Viro-Sol on the alloys, applied tyre treatment, vacuumed the inside, cleaned the seats with liquid leather cleaner then liquid leather conditioner, cleaned the windscreen and wipers with isopropyl alcohol, checked tyre pressures, oil level, screen wash, expansion tank level and power steering fluid level, connected my Accumate to the battery for overnight gentle charging ready for the next drive out.

I just love my TT still, after over 10 years of continuous ownership









Joe


----------



## tgorman

Spent an hr and half cleaning my wheels :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Finally got the P0411 code/eml light problem resolved. After (repairing and then) eliminating the sai pump, the combi valve, and various sensors as at fault, the problem turned out being one of the hoses...the large plastic ribbed hose that goes from sai pump to the combi valve. Due to age, it had become brittle and cracked in several places. Result: not enough air being blown from the pump to the combi valve due to the leaking air.

Some tape, some heat shrink warp, and bob's your uncle. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## NAFE_P

drove 250 miles for work to Littlebrook Power Station and back and managed a rather impressive 42mpg 

Also saw a few amusing number plates including F11THY on a Porsche, BIG 535 on a BMW 535 and KIC AS on some random saloon!!


----------



## Nogaro TT

*Ordered retrofit aeroblade wipers online, then fitted new glass in passenger side wing mirror!*


----------



## murkedTT

just picked up my tt from the local shop with its new custom made non resonated magnaflow catback.. sounds so much better then stock. waiting to mess with the downpipe n what not till i figure exactly what i want to do turbo wise. but anyway just thought id share


----------



## Diveratt

Tax & booked an MOT for Monday 
Kevin


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Put my new cherry california scents air freshener in the car.


----------



## Mondo

...finally got round to taking pics of my latest mods. Got a GTT coin tray a 6 weeks ago  , the arm rest maybe 4 weeks ago , the ISOFIX base 3 weeks ago  and the OEM leather handbrake last week, but fitted it this morning after a damn good clean. Good ol' shoe polish brought it up a treat! Anyway, as all threads are useless without pics:




Now the inside is done. Just a few more pennies to go before I take a close look at some FK coilovers. Charles...


----------



## kace

Put some new shoes on the TTC.

Set of RS4's


----------



## tteireann

Taxed the TTC for another 6 months, polished my manifold inlet, sore fingers and alot of sand paper, worth the effort!
The car travelled 750 miles in the last week as I took it home to Ireland, so it was filthy from the journey home, I gave her a really good polish with Auto Glym 'Ultra Deep Shine' I have to say its by far the best polish I've used on the car, fantastic results: http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-pr ... HF&Range=1


----------



## kite

Fitted the engine bling kit !!


----------



## barton TT

Re-painted my calipers with japlac after having new disc's yesterday. just need them to harden now to fit decals.


----------



## Diveratt

Passed the MOT today Miltech Sports cats and all. Sailed through with flying colours 
Kevin


----------



## T3RBO

Saw my first ever TT broken down on a slip road.


----------



## andyTT180

Waited in all day for my RS4 alloys which were on next day deliverly as long as I ordered before 4pm on friday, I ordered at 10am and still didnt recieve them, I then called wheelbase at 5:30 to see why they hadn't arrived,they told me they'd call me back but they never. A full day ruined :evil:


----------



## fozi.g

today was a good day. got my timing belt/pullies and waterpump changed. at the same time got my Apex lowering springs put on and the short shifter. all the work was done at VW enterprise in south london. top notch lads!! then iceing on the cake was to get my 19" RS4's put on....only had the car for 3 weeks but it now looks exactly how i want it....oh bar some spacers at the back!! 8)


----------



## Grapo

Got over 400 miles to a tank in my 225 for the first time


----------



## NAFE_P

Grapo said:


> Got over 400 miles to a tank in my 225 for the first time


I'm very close to doing that too! Have driven 370 mainly motorway miles in the last few days so will see if i can get to 400


----------



## markypoo

Had my wheels refurbed.............  Pictures will follow AITP :wink:


----------



## andyTT180

same colour or did u go for titanium look?


----------



## markypoo

Same colour but medium flake rather than fine :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella

Got in my V6 and smiled  Same sh*t different day :roll:


----------



## Mondo

400 miles on a tank? That's minimum for me! Who says the M25 doesn't have any advantages...

...got the front two tyres replaced with Falken FK452s, 235/40/18. Mmmm... rubber...


----------



## TTQ2K2

...received my engine bling kit from SteviedTT. Smashing mate! Each one of these little jewels is indeed mutts nuts.

I'll have a cold pint [smiley=cheers.gif] waiting for you when you arrive to install. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## kazinak

my tyre blow up on motorway [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz

kazinak said:


> my tyre blow up on motorway [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hope You and TT are Ok!!!!!


----------



## ttpanos

wowwwwwwwwwwwww are you ok? :?


----------



## Mondo

'Kin'ell, mate! Hope you're alright. Makes me glad I got mine changed yesterday when I saw the bulge in the sidewall.


----------



## kazinak

yes ,i'm good thanks to quattro and esp system , believe without it i have ended cranching in to road defence


----------



## TTQ2K2

...received my TTOC magnifying glass/paper weight. WOW! This has to be seen in person to appreciate the quality.

Best 15quid item I've bought in a long time.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24&products_id=266

cheers


----------



## rabTT

Replaced the battery in my 2002 TTC .. ain't complaining because after 8 years to the month on the original battery is a good innings


----------



## YT-TT

Fitted my Forge 007p that I won on Ebay for £27 and it's completely transformed the car, it's holding boost better and longer and there's no sneeze / flutter. The Bosch valve was completely shot and didn't hold vacuum when tested, I knew it was suspect when I bought the car so very happy.


----------



## kane

...received my H7 HID kit  
Waiting for my white parking light bulbs so I can install both at the same time


----------



## T3RBO

What's a 'white parking light bulb' when it's at home?


----------



## kane

T3RBO said:


> What's a 'white parking light bulb' when it's at home?


Dunno, please enlighten me :lol:

Edit: I think what I mean is side lights (only light coming on with switch in middle position)?


----------



## les

Fitted my Turbosmart boost gauge.


----------



## joshaudi

am absolutely, well and truly, positivity, am nackard


----------



## KentishTT

Gauge looks very nice les

Not today but last Saturday, I waved goodbye to the TT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les

KentishTT said:


> Gauge looks very nice les
> 
> Not today but last Saturday, I waved goodbye to the TT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Maybe one day you will be back with another TT.


----------



## KentishTT

les said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gauge looks very nice les
> 
> Not today but last Saturday, I waved goodbye to the TT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Maybe one day you will be back with another TT.
Click to expand...

I'd have another, they are such nice cars. Probably a coupe next time if I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzi

Have booked the car to have the alloys refurbished next week, will post some before and after pics when they are done.
Also have booked in next week the cambelt, water pump and tensioners, etc
Happy days...


----------



## Mondo

Some fork twatted my nicely refurb'd alloys the other day. Not pleased. They looked Pristine (pun intended) for a coupla months. Oh well, enjoy them while you can. :?

Sorry, a bout of fatalism overtook me there for a mo'.

... picked up a Haldex Blue controller.  Unfortunately that cleaned out my coilover fund.


----------



## YT-TT

Managed to get the car dropped yesterday, thanks to Simon & Paul at Strictly Dubs for letting me have the ramp and access to their tools for the day!

FK coils and Forge tie bars fitted, 20mm spacers rear, 7mm front - it's getting there!

Pictures, less words...


----------



## markypoo

Received my Bentley service manual £20 cheaper buying it from Amazon .com rather than .co.uk


----------



## Nogaro TT

*Hit 85,000miles!!*


----------



## kane

...changed my numberplate lights for led`s. 
Well, only one of them actually. The other one I managed not only to break the glass where it holds the bulb but also to loose the new bulb inside the boot lid  
I`ll get back on it tomorrow because I don`t think today is the right day for it :x


----------



## T ROB T

Drove for 9hours (Wales and back) in a megane :? But saved putting mileage on the TT


----------



## bmwe30init

had an mot and fitted 2 nearly new 18" conti tyres  and im only a 100 quid lighter,also lucky to be here as my tyre was degraded inside and could have blown out on me at any time


----------



## Blackice

Fitted my rear lights with Flyeyes tints .... stayed for about 10 seconds then removed them ... too chav :?


----------



## scottishloveknot

left my car at the pub :lol:


----------



## les

scottishloveknot said:


> left my car at the pub :lol:


Got taken to then pub and brought back. HICK! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

MacDawg said:


> *Hit 85,000miles!!*


Blouse. Hit 118K miles the other day. Think we've both a ways to go yet; pretty sure awhile ago someone here had over 140K!


----------



## Blackice

Fitted aero blades ... in the rain


----------



## kane

Blackice said:


> Fitted aero blades ... in the rain


..me too


----------



## les

Did a track day at the Three Sisters race circuit in a lamborghini gallardo  Pic's up later.


----------



## Blackice

Car driving fine but EML comes on so disconnected battery to get rid of EML :? Hasn't come back ... fingers crossed!


----------



## murkedTT

went ahead and debadged the tt. love it. looks so much better


----------



## Guzi

Got the cambelt, tensioners, damper and water pump changed.

Also booked in for the haldex service on sat


----------



## peter-ss

Attacked the TT with silicone lubricant and grease.

No more squeaky seat, squeaky window or squeaky wipers!


----------



## kane

...replaced all those worn out plastic screws holding the covers in the engine bay for stainless button heads & washers. Took me about 2 hours because I didn`t have the proper tool :x Anyway, it cost me around £6 and made me happy (even tho they don`t have those fancy TT dimples on the washers, yet :wink: )

While I was at it I also replaced a broken rear bulb and installed my new armrest that UPS finally decided to deliver. I only paid £155 including shipping to Norway at VW Teeside`s, I think that was a good deal? 
Fitting was super easy. Aprox. 7 minutes including getting back in fetching the torx T25


----------



## kazinak

fit lcr splitter


----------



## Diveratt

Took the TT to Exeter to get the bumper scuff sorted bloody horse box and narrow Dartmoor roads 

Stopped at the Apple shop on the way back home to surf the "other TT" forum in an iPad

Kevin


----------



## Mondo

...got all 3 dog bone bushings replaced with Superpro ones and had my blue Haldex unit fitted. Luurvly...


----------



## jsweet

fitted V6 bumper and fk coilovers.. pics coming very soon


----------



## kazinak

all most finish audio installation  sound amazing now


----------



## Guzi

Had Haldex oil and filter change.


----------



## TTCool

Fitted new Ferodo DS2500 brake pads to my Brembo brakes, cleaned the callipers and discs with Brake Cleaner and touched up a couple of chips with Signal Red Japlac. I used Pagid Cera-TEC on the rear of the pads and a touch of Copper Ease on the sliding bits.

I also swopped the front tyres to the rear and the rear tyres to the front, same side, and remembered to reset the tyre pressures :roll: I need all four tyres to wear out at the same time so I can move on to Michelin PS3 from PS2.

Apart from the fact that these pads (when fitted to upgraded callipers and discs) stop with breathtaking efficiency, the bedding in period is reduced by a mile when compared to other pads. After a short run out on the moor I'm ready for the main event 

Joe


----------



## Russ 182

Bought a 3.2 v6 DSG TT


----------



## Mondo

Russ 182 said:


> Bought a 3.2 v6 DSG TT


Right car, wrong model... :wink:

Welcome to the never-ending money pit that is TT ownership. Enjoy!


----------



## Nilesong

Russ 182 said:


> Bought a 3.2 v6 DSG TT


Congratulations! 

Was at Waks having Dean change my rear discs and pads and a CV boot thingy which was pretty much knackered.


----------



## Russ 182

Cheers guys.

Loving the dsg box on the car. I toyed with the idea of getting a 225 but my last 2 cars have turbo cars so fancied something a little different this time


----------



## crapgolf

Mondo said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a 3.2 v6 DSG TT
> 
> 
> 
> Right car, wrong model... :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the never-ending money pit that is TT ownership. Enjoy!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: MONEY PIT YOU ANT WRONG.
RICH


----------



## Mondo

Nilesong said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a 3.2 v6 DSG TT
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Was at Waks having Dean change my rear discs and pads and a CV boot thingy which was pretty much knackered.
Click to expand...

Ah! That was you! OK, nice to have met you today. Think I've identified what that long silver thing in your engine bay is; pretty sure I recognised it as a small village in Lincolnshire... :wink:

Blue Haldex is a winner, BTW. Still grinning.


----------



## Nilesong

Good to meet you too Raymond!
Make a date for the Ace meet.

It's not in Lincolnshire. :wink:


----------



## stevebeechTA

Been on holiday all week, went in my wife's A4 cab. Any way got home turned on to the drive drove round the corner and there she was sat looking so perfect  . Went out to go to the shops for some bits and bobs just as an excuse to take her for a drive, I could not wait to get in, the feeling was unreal, God I have missed the TT.


----------



## crapgolf

stevebeechTA said:


> Been on holiday all week, went in my wife's A4 cab. Any way got home turned on to the drive drove round the corner and there she was sat looking so perfect  . Went out to go to the shops for some bits and bobs just as an excuse to take her for a drive, I could not wait to get in, the feeling was unreal, God I have missed the TT.[/qu
> 
> I know exactly how you feel Funny thing cars become one of the family when you get the right one.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Diveratt

Paid the car tax on the Smart £30 !!!!!! wish the TT was that cheap

Kevin


----------



## dzTT

got absolutely soaked at the ScottishTuningShow


----------



## wul

managed to stay dry at the scottish tuning show


----------



## dzTT

wul said:


> managed to stay dry at the scottish tuning show


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I got my hands on some Fuel girls at the scottish tuning show :wink:


----------



## wul

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> managed to stay dry at the scottish tuning show
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I got my hands on some Fuel girls at the scottish tuning show :wink:
Click to expand...

i didnt :x


----------



## dzTT

wul said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> managed to stay dry at the scottish tuning show
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I got my hands on some Fuel girls at the scottish tuning show :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt :x
Click to expand...

they wurnae that braw up close :lol: still would though


----------



## Super Josh

TTCool said:


> touched up a couple of chips with Signal Red Japlac.


What's the colour match like Joe?

Josh


----------



## TTQ2K2

...left my TT and nut sack in the garage and followed the Mrs all over the mall shopping for "stuff." [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jays_225

found out my car is fitted with a forge dv  
went sideways on a roundabout unintentionally  
got pulled over for the above and told my tyres are on the limit   
bought some new falkens ze912s to match my new fronts


----------



## TTQ2K2

drove the tt for the first time in 4 days...damn EML [smiley=bigcry.gif] came on again.

that is all.


----------



## harrismhome

Finally finished the refurb of some cheap genuine 18" were in a bit of a state finish wise but the metal was all ok.

Primer 1st


----------



## peter-ss

Very nice!

Which paint did you use?


----------



## harrismhome

It's called superfine AO12 and my local paint shop actually supply it to the Audi dealer for their £80/wheel refurb. £70 gets 2k paint hardner, 1ltr of thinners, 1/2lt of the base coat and 1/2ltr laquer. 
enough to do 2 sets of wheels if required.

Mark


----------



## T ROB T

Stayed dry enough to clean, polish (including under the bonnet  )

And reprogrammed the radio through VagCom to the bose setting


----------



## kazinak

V6 spoiler fitted ,next mod - remap :lol:


----------



## BlackBlur

spend 1.5 hours trying to find my Air bag fault AND............. Failed. :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

After being very annoyed at Audi's design of the rear Caliper Bracket bolts.. and the fact the Passanger side rear is not removable with a alen key due to the handbrake mech, and the shape of the hub, and the opposite side the caliper... GRRRR

I gave up and thought i'd go for a drive..... in this :-










Was fun, but dissapointed with the R8, wasn't as good as i thought... :?


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted some 20mm rear spacers, it's looking lots better now


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

fitted the ECS rear kit, Just have some grub before cleaning the car now... easy job once i'd picked up a 1/2" hex set for my ratchet.. note for future don't piss about with allan keys !!!


----------



## Guzi

Gave the TT the usual valet. Half hour after finishing the birds shit all over the back window :twisted:


----------



## Diveratt

Cleaned all the dead bugs off from the Ace Cafe meeting
Finally fitted the Forge turbo outlet pipe thats been sitting in my garage for the last 2 months 

Kevin


----------



## Dotti

Detailed my beloved with ear buds!


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Washed the TT...

Fredrik 
TT 225 Coupe Quatttro Raven Black


----------



## malstt

Drove my sisters brand new scirroco gt.


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> Detailed my beloved with ear buds!


Can I bring mine round please Abbi it's in need of a good clean  
Will get round to claying one day! :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

Dotti said:


> Detailed my beloved with ear buds!


Oooo Errr


----------



## Diveratt

Put a new set of boots on the Smart and realised the MOT is due up tomorrow  
Looks like I'm driving the TT all next week. It's an ill wind  
Kevin


----------



## Dotti

Today, for the first time I let my 5ft 8inch 12 year old son reverse my beloved TT out of it's space on my drive ready for me to go out in it! And yes, he can drive and yes he is only just 12 also and a very good careful little driver!


----------



## techfreak

Fixed my non working cd changer ..so glad to have my music back  also spent far to much time looking at ipod options


----------



## zakkiaz

techfreak said:


> Fixed my non working cd changer ..so glad to have my music back  also spent far to much time looking at ipod options


I normally fix mine by ejecting it and it seems to work !!


----------



## zakkiaz

Today I MUST clean the TT it's filthy


----------



## les

Picked up my Porsche Carrera black leather heated electric adjustable seats from Hark, well yesterday actually.


----------



## Blackice

Sat in the window overlooking the driveway, watching it pour down ... having spent 4 hrs cleaning the TT yesterday


----------



## kane

Took my daughter out to a big empty parking lot to let her try the TT. It went well, and I was a little bit proud because her driving was not any worse than the 16 year old boy with his father in the passat with the big red L on the rear at the other side of the lot  My daughter is 13 and this was only the second time she sat behind the wheel of a car 

Also fitted the new led sidelight bulbs but I think they are to blue for my taste. Need to find something bright white.










The plan for today was to fit the H7 HID kit but that was a lot more complicated than I thought. Has anyone fitted xenon hi-beams to their Mk1?


----------



## BlackBlur

... dropped my turbo off to have the inserts fixed as they were pulling out. The poor thing is sat in the garage in bits waiting.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Naresh

Replaced another coilpack - first one to go was number 4 back in January. This time it was number 3 so off with all the pipework and trim! I expect 1 and 2 to go most probably by the end of the year so a good time to get a couple spare in stock me thinks.


----------



## thedino

Bought shares in lemsip and kleenex - stupid man flu!


----------



## zakkiaz

Still didn't clean the TT, Bloody weather! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ori14

Used lint roller again on rag top to remove cat fur!!!!


----------



## stevebeechTA

Took my car for her MOT and she went through fine and with no advisories, happy days


----------



## Hallyfella

Removed more tree sap !!! whats with this weather  Hot , cold , hot ,cold , im getting all discomboomerated


----------



## zakkiaz

Sat doing bloody nothing, trapped nerve in shoulder!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Poor TT thinks I've disowned it, it filthy!!


----------



## Hark

Went to get four wheel alignment done Tuesday, ramps were full.

Went back Sunday, car is too low for the ramps.

Tried to get two new front tyres fitted. Car is too low for the jacks.

Went to a different garage to get fourwheel alignment done. Guys says it can only be done at Audi and only on cars with 18" wheels or less. Where do they find these people?

What a productive day.


----------



## techfreak

changed my alarm siren with 1 bought for £20 and managed to do it without taking the rear light out! bargain! then took the car for a good ol clean...and enduroshielded the glass..see how good that is when it rains ...


----------



## jays_225

I sat on the beach in 30 degree heats and as u wud have guessed im not in england im on the sunny island of tenerife  . with a chevrolet kalos dented messed up hire car. makes me miss my tt but i have noticed they only drive 180s here and yet to see a 225. Jay


----------



## Guzi

Got my exhaust looking like new after cleaning all the crap off it and polishing it for an hour.


----------



## ori14

Got tail gated by a bloke in a blue BMW....raced for a while (trying to get away honest!) Eventiually pulled into slow lane as he was driving like a muppet and he over took me. Then drove past him three or four minutes later, he'd been pulled over by an unmarked police car! Genuis! lol!


----------



## DAVECOV

Had a oil and filter change, phenolic spacer fitted, new Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor fitted 

Only problem is fault code 17863 has appeared again  any ideas chaps??????

Dave.


----------



## ori14

17863 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Implausible Signal

According to google!


----------



## ori14

DI4COV said:


> Had a oil and filter change, phenolic spacer fitted, new Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor fitted
> 
> Only problem is fault code 17863 has appeared again  any ideas chaps??????
> 
> Dave.


Link from here in July viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179113&start=0


----------



## DAVECOV

ori14 said:


> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a oil and filter change, phenolic spacer fitted, new Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor fitted
> 
> Only problem is fault code 17863 has appeared again  any ideas chaps??????
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Link from here in July viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179113&start=0
Click to expand...

Yes this is the part i had replaced today even when i clear it with liquid it comes back on again


----------



## Nogaro TT

*Fitted the front lower centre V6 grille onto my standard 1.8T bumper, and I must say it makes the front end look so much better!!! Really good mod and cheap also!

Only thing is, it makes the older side ones look faded! :-( Gonna have to paint them black to match up I think!*


----------



## TTCool

Well yesterday, actually. We had a fantastic drive from Teesside to Leyburn, Hawes and then Ingleton Water Falls and a good walk. Car was superb; never missed a beat and handled a dream. The sun was shining and the roads dry; temperature around 12 C so nice for the turbo.

Happy day, for sure.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good clean cant remember the last time I cleaned the Golf


----------



## T3RBO

Booked the car in for ATB fitting next week


----------



## NAFE_P

drove 300 miles from Newcastle to Swindon, what a horrendous journey!


----------



## Guzi

Which way did you go, through northallerton, bedale, etc?



TTCool said:


> Well yesterday, actually. We had a fantastic drive from Teesside to Leyburn, Hawes and then Ingleton Water Falls and a good walk. Car was superb; never missed a beat and handled a dream. The sun was shining and the roads dry; temperature around 12 C so nice for the turbo.
> 
> Happy day, for sure.
> 
> Joe


----------



## T ROB T

Drove the porsche.......can't help it..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] .... help me...........


----------



## T3RBO

Left the car at home and went for a walk.


----------



## Robobum

Bought my first TT, then took the long way home via the A and B roads.


----------



## SteviedTT

am going to put a post on the thread about what I'm going to do tomorrow


----------



## crapgolf

T ROB T said:


> Drove the porsche.......can't help it..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] .... help me...........


Hi Rob,

Sold my first TT to buy the exact same car 2,7 model had it 3 months then sold it then bought a 3lt Z4 auto that was better but looked a bit boring but nice, then in between looking for the right TT I bought a Jag... My advice don't do it but I love TTs that much..I can see why you like them natural progression for some in there minds....

Rich


----------



## crapgolf

T ROB T said:


> Drove the porsche.......can't help it..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] .... help me...........


Hi Rob,

Sold my first TT to buy the exact same car 2,7 model had it 3 months then sold it then bought a 3lt Z4 auto that was better but looked a bit boring but nice, then in between looking for the right TT I bought a Jag... My advice don't do it but I love TTs that much..I can see why you like them natural progression for some in there minds....

Rich


----------



## Matt B

well it will be today in 10 mins time.  gonna pick up my new tt lol lol lol


----------



## Hark

Mk2 mate or something else?

Sold the current one yet?


----------



## Matt B

still got my car and going to swap some bits over. Still staying mk1  its just a little bit more modified than mine


----------



## Hark

Matt B said:


> still got my car and going to swap some bits over. Still staying mk1  its just a little bit more modified than mine


Robs? :?

Can't think of any heavily modded ones for sale....


----------



## Matt B

Hark said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> still got my car and going to swap some bits over. Still staying mk1  its just a little bit more modified than mine
> 
> 
> 
> Robs? :?
> 
> Can't think of any heavily modded ones for sale....
Click to expand...

think back draft


----------



## peter-ss

Washed the TT, ready to go out in, and before I'd even set off this happened!


----------



## Guzi

Any 2 things happen after you wash your car, either it rains or it gets splatted with bird shit!!


----------



## shell

Just washed my car and it is now raining  :lol:


----------



## C.J

Washed the car.


----------



## DAZTTC

Fitted some new spark plugs.


----------



## T3RBO

Nearly threw the Sky HD box against the wall !!!

Wouldn't play anything recorded so pulled the plug, then nothing will play on Anytime as well, pulled plug, and finally wouldn't bloody turn over from the intro screen and finally remote to panel not responding :x

Only option was to do a full system reset via the secret menu thus losing all my Planner info :evil:

Just thankful for a decent camera on my phone so I didn't have to write it all down.

Working now


----------



## antcole

.... got all animated and considered an N249 delete.... but calmed down after considering that lots of German blokes, alot cleverer than me put it on there for a good reason.... whatever it was.

Nothing wrong with my 10yr old TT.... just a bit standard really.... :-|


----------



## SLO3

Painted the front drivers side caliper, started raining after 1st coat. Used a tarp and the Mrs hairdryer to get it to dryBloody ran really Pi**ed me off. Cleaned the Alloy and repaired some wheel rim damage.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Went for a blast over the moors in yellow


----------



## Robobum

3rd day of ownership, just went out on the drive and looked at it for a while!!


----------



## Mondo

Gave my dirty girl a good soaking. She was filthy but came up lovely! Gave the alloys a good clean - so much easier to do after they've been refurb'd - with some of that Virosol citrus cleaner stuff, and a protective coat from a can of Autoglym alloy wheel sealant. Nice!


----------



## Charlie9137

Thrashed the pants off the TT! Why??? Becauase I can - and there were no camera vans out today!!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

Fitted new top mounts and bearing's With the Koni's set to full hard the 10 year old ones were shot. 

DAZ


----------



## kane

Replaced the Sony something head unit that came with the car with the OEM Concert that the po sent with me. Gotta tell you, the quality of the sound improved to Bose standard 
But I still didn`t get the radiostations in the FIS  Do I have to change some settings to get that?
Also got my Vag Com up`n running and changed the lock to beep and auto lock over 25km/h


----------



## DAZTTC

Went to Midland VW for a wheel alignment Very happy as always. 

DAZ


----------



## SLO3

Fitted some new 3 D Plates and cleaned and treated the Red Leather.


----------



## Mondo

...hit 120K miles!


----------



## T ROB T

Hit 88888 mileage!!!!

Also drove the porsche again


----------



## kazinak

bought brand new turbo ,will fit on saturday :lol:


----------



## kane

Got at least 5 bhp more by fitting the Forge DV relocation kit in red  :lol: 
How much more power does my new 007 in black give me? :wink:


----------



## lairdy

fitted new l.e.d sidelights and gave the air filter the wak box treatment while i removed it to fit the bulbs


----------



## SLO3

Put her in for Cambelt, adjuster,water pump, thermo, v belt change


----------



## Smeds

Booked it in for a new clutch.


----------



## jamietd

Fitted my aeroflat wipers, and got a vagcome cable in the post. Now where do I plug it in :?


----------



## T3RBO

Had Forge ATB's, Apex springs and a 4Motion rear ARB fitted followed by full alignment... okay I suppose


----------



## S16LAD

Fitted new window and mirror switches and passed the MOT with no advisories... Happy 10th Birthday to my TT


----------



## SLO3

Cam belt, adjuster,water pump,V belt,temp sensor changed 349 quid.


----------



## Mondo

...got me Forge short shifter fitted, and some 42DD shifter bushings fitted. And when I got home, used a zip tie to tighten the leather gaiter nice & snug against the gearstick. Smiles all 'round!


----------



## Dotti

Pear soaped the seats again :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Pear soaped the seats again :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

.....i'm off to the Singapore F1 Grand prix


----------



## peter-ss

Attacked the boot lining with the Vax; just waiting for it to dry now to see what it looks like.


----------



## SLO3

Went on my first meet and a drive to the Ponderosa cafe on top of the Horseshoe Pass. (see the picies in Events) :lol:


----------



## GrahamR

removed the S-line badges from my car. They were fitted by the previous owner, but decided after all that they're a bit naff, since my car's obviously not an S-line model.

Graham


----------



## oceans7

Gave the inside of the car a thorough cleaning, fed the leather, scoured the engine bay and polished up all the chrome...hoping to get top dollar for it when I swap mine in for a V6. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## 4nick8

SORN my roadster and put it to bed in my friends double garage for the winter.1800 miles in 6 months, roll on 1 April!


----------



## Diveratt

Snow Foamed and waxed the TT after the Audi Dirty Dutch Weekend

Kevin


----------



## Rocket

3rd day of ownership. MOT'd and new tyres. Can't stop staring at it.


----------



## tteireann

Sent the car to the Bodyshop for a touch up on door dints and have front/rear bumpers with bonnet and wings fully resprayed:

Its already prepped and ready for the paint job!!! Had a look at some of his work earlier and its really impressive, he's a VW and Audi specialist...... see images below:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

tteireann said:


>


should fit a intercoller whilst it's in...









:twisted: 
it's the best oportunity you'll ever have 8) 
:twisted:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Am painting brake calliper number 3 

EDIT: Now chucking it down... 10% chance of rain my arse :x


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Am painting brake calliper number 3
> 
> EDIT: Now chucking it down... 10% chance of rain my arse :x


LOL Robb you definitely know how to make a massive meal out of a little job 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Hey I'm taking my life in my hands here what with buses and lorries going past only inches away :lol:

The trusty hairdryer is coming out to speed things up today :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Received my 5 litres of Clover Chemicals Alloy Wheel Cleaner


----------



## Mondo

...intended to spend £60 on some OSIR clear corners and ended up spending £600 on a FMIC.   

Oh, and I got the corners too... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cleaned the engine and interior on yellow and fitted some stone chip guards to the lower front wings on yellow and the qS


----------



## jamietd

fitted my double brake light mod


----------



## Smeds

spent a little time at my Nan's grave. She doesn't know, she thinks I'm digging a pond.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Well not today, but yesterday. I got back from a short trip with the wife and the children ,we had gone away in the wife's car. On our return as I pulled around the corner of the drive I was greeted by the back end of the TT . What a lovely site, god i missed her. It was only a long long weekend, but it was enough. Back on here now to 

steve :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Mondo said:


> ...intended to spend £60 on some OSIR clear corners and ended up spending £600 on a FMIC.
> 
> Oh, and I got the corners too... :wink:


Oh dear Rayetta I could have saved you a decent wedge on that price :-( - £60 in fact so you could have had the clear corners for nothing.

Charlie


----------



## Robobum

Booked a cam belt and water pump etc change for this Friday. Car is being collected and delivered, so feet up watching the Ryder Cup whilst my, forum horror story induced, paranoia about cam belt failure is put to bed.


----------



## Mondo

Charlie said:


> Oh dear Rayetta I could have saved you a decent wedge on that price :-( - £60 in fact so you could have had the clear corners for nothing.
> 
> Charlie


My mistook, Chuckles. I meant I effectively got the clear corners for free. £600 for both the corners and the FMIC. Still, good to know you can get a good discount. Should have thought to ask...  d'oh...


----------



## thedino

Robobum said:


> Booked a cam belt and water pump etc change for this Friday. Car is being collected and delivered, so feet up watching the Ryder Cup whilst my, forum horror story induced, paranoia about cam belt failure is put to bed.


Would that be my horror story lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sat waiting for the rain to stop so I could clean Yellow in didnt stop [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Smeds said:


> spent a little time at my Nan's grave. She doesn't know, she thinks I'm digging a pond.


A rare moment of genuine pleasure when I read this. Nice sense of humour mate lol.


----------



## Hark

Matt B said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> spent a little time at my Nan's grave. She doesn't know, she thinks I'm digging a pond.
> 
> 
> 
> A rare moment of genuine pleasure when I read this. Nice sense of humour mate lol.
Click to expand...

Took me about 3 reads. Made me chuckle.


----------



## bigsyd

had another look at the darkside today...it was nice :? :? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The rain has stopped so yellow can have his clean


----------



## malstt

Remove the quattro badge from my front grille.


----------



## jays_225

cars in at slough audi for interim and brake fluids so its all good hopefully


----------



## Charlie

Planned a roof down razz session as the weather is nice here today after all the ruddy rain, but got a call from a mate so went to the pub for a beer instead 

Charlie


----------



## kazinak

finaly start my engine :lol: car feels much faster with the brand new turbo


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> The rain has stopped so yellow can have his clean


 Dry all day for a change


----------



## jamietd

received my new parrot (handsfree not the bird!) in the post


----------



## TTCool

Judy and I had a blast out from Yarm to Scorton, Scotch Corner, Winston, Kinninvie, Staindrop, Eggleston, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Derwent water, Corbridge and Minsteracres. The weather was fantastic, as was the drive; fish and chips at 'Chip-in-Dale' at Staindrop on the way back. We can recommend this chippy unreservedly. The owner even made us a cup of tea in her best earthenware for free. The TT didn't miss a beat and delivered it's usual impeccable handling; an iconic masterpiece for sure. We started out a little later than usual but still managed 'to do the rounds' :wink:

Lovely jubbly 

Joe


----------



## thecoach

.

gave the beast a quick wash & wax while the sun shone .  

As it gleamed back at me I wondered .................why I am thinking of changing it :?


----------



## Robobum

Car back from VAG indy garage @ Bromham. Cam belt/ water pump etc changed, Haldex filter and oil done.

Just need to fit a bouyancy aid mod so I can float down the road in this bloody rain!!!!


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered a new alternator


----------



## oceans7

Am waiting for the rain to stop so I can go and fit my new led bulbs over my number plate and in the boot. (need to order another one for the boot though) forgot to look up. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Helped Andrew AKA wallsend.mag prep post over 300 Absolutte mags  Its comming


----------



## Jansen

Fitted new Aluminium dials.
































Pic cant justify the quality on this fascia plate, thanks to H&P Tachodesign 
owners Frank Hylewicz and Michael Peters. http://www.white-face-gauges.com


----------



## T3RBO

They are a bit of alwhite


----------



## SLO3

Ordered full set of Mintex brake discs and pads.


----------



## T ROB T

Test drove a Merc SL350.........Not Bad..... :?


----------



## T3RBO

Am painting my 4th and final calliper... never again :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

T3RBO said:


> Am painting my 4th and final calliper... never again :lol:


 :roll: PIC'S :wink:

DAZ


----------



## T3RBO

Will do once the centre caps are fitted, and it stops raining :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

T3RBO said:


> Will do once the centre caps are fitted, and it stops raining :wink:


Good man what color have you done them ?

DAZ


----------



## T3RBO

Here is a big clue :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

So glad you picked the right color. 8)


----------



## SLO3

> Am painting my 4th and final calliper... never again


I did one :roll: Im fitting the covers post new discs and pads. Watch this space :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SLO3

3 hrs of washing and waxing.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Three hours, sounds like half a job to me :roll: where are the pics then


----------



## NAFE_P

looked outside at the pouring rain and decided it's not a god day to wash the car!


----------



## T3RBO

Looked out the window to the car and took great pleasure in knowing I have no callipers left to paint :lol:

Attending the TTOC Devon meet later


----------



## SLO3

> Three hours, sounds like half a job to me where are the pics then


May have been longer. :wink: :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=183917


----------



## Blackice

Went to Halfrauds to buy plastic dust caps to replace the shiny chrome ones that someone nicked off my daughter's Renault Clio :x Crazy thing is they were more expensive than the shiny chrome ones :?


----------



## SLO3

> Went to Halfrauds to buy plastic dust caps to replace the shiny chrome ones that someone nicked off my daughter's Renault Clio Crazy thing is they were more expensive than the shiny chrome ones


Chrome stems and caps £1.00 each Kwik Fit


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

went to syd's and with 4 TT's dotted around the garden we got to work


----------



## peter-ss

Renewed my TTOC membership. 

Went out for a family birthday and was slightly embarrassed to have someone point out to me that my number plate light was hanging out!


----------



## jays_225

recieved my k&n to find out it was wrong fit
now for sale
booked the tt to have gasket, front pads and reverse switch fitted
already had the rear pads, bushes , struts and cv gaitors done this month


----------



## oceans7

Had my engine mount bolts replaced because the dhead indy that replaced the cambelt and water pump did'nt bother to replace them even though I specifically told them to :evil: .
Took it to Audi main dealer because I am sick and tired of trying to find a decent and competent indy in my area.

So £9.45 for the screws and £73 for putting them in later,My car is as it should be. Was'nt all bad though, Had two free coffees [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] a free wash, vac and Leather treatment...and they gave the car the once over and all is good .... as for the indy that did'nt bother to change the bolts in the first place... [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Charlie

oceans7 said:


> Had my engine mount bolts replaced because the dhead indy that replaced the cambelt and water pump did'nt bother to replace them even though I specifically told them to :evil: .
> Took it to Audi main dealer because I am sick and tired of trying to find a decent and competent indy in my area.
> 
> So £9.45 for the screws and £73 for putting them in later,My car is as it should be. Was'nt all bad though, Had two free coffees [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] a free wash, vac and Leather treatment...and they gave the car the once over and all is good .... as for the indy that did'nt bother to change the bolts in the first place... [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


Name and shame the indy so we can all avoid such a slipshod operation 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7

Charlie said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my engine mount bolts replaced because the dhead indy that replaced the cambelt and water pump did'nt bother to replace them even though I specifically told them to :evil: .
> Took it to Audi main dealer because I am sick and tired of trying to find a decent and competent indy in my area.
> 
> So £9.45 for the screws and £73 for putting them in later,My car is as it should be. Was'nt all bad though, Had two free coffees [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] a free wash, vac and Leather treatment...and they gave the car the once over and all is good .... as for the indy that did'nt bother to change the bolts in the first place... [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Name and shame the indy so we can all avoid such a slipshod operation
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 Will do. It was Langleys garage in Hastings East Sussex. I told them that the bolts needed changing with the cam/water pump. Got the invoice back (the cost was reasonable, but whats the point in a reasonablypriced job if you could end upcosting you your engine), on the invoice it stated all the parts used plus labour cost, then at th end it said checked engine bolts OK! I mean wtf. Phoned them, their excuse....bolts were'nt included in the cmabelt kit  
What a shower of shite. I would'nt be quite so pissed off if I had not specifially asked them to change these bolts, also feel a bit stupid because I have given this garage props on here before, but this is unforgiveable imo.
Obviously they have been told that they have lost my custom,and that of my brother with his M3. My other brother who drives an R8 has no such fxxxin problems of course.
So it is back to Audi with my ass, trousers down bent slightly over as they pull twenty pound notes out of my bum.
Have to mention though that even Audi (at least the Audi garage near me) do not...and i QUOTE do not change the bolts as standard when doing the cambelt change. So, just make sure you ask for this when booking yours in for the cam.

OK rant over....


----------



## peter-ss

Fitted new number plate lights, which strangely, Audi had in stock. 

Found some nice bubbling paintwork around the number plate lights.


----------



## T3RBO

Had my shiny new alternator arrive


----------



## SLO3

Ordered Thermo and sel ring for VW Stealers same part no. New Mintex discs and pads arrived.


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some 70mm diameter 2-ply ducting for my cold air feed. And booked in to have my FMIC/clear corners fitted at the end of the month.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Washed the TT for the first time in about 3 week...been that long since we've had any rain too.

Anyway, as i washing and drying, I can't help but think of what a classic and beautiful design it is...man I love this car.

cheers.


----------



## DAVECOV

Just remembered i Fitted a leon front splitter on Monday very nice too i must say  8)

Also have had phenolic spacer fitted.........Oooooh also had a EGT sensor fitted by the main dealer in Cov for free 

Now that's a rare one.

Dave.


----------



## Charlie

...flew through the MOT with 0 advisaries 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo

DI4COV said:


> ... have had phenolic spacer fitted...


You mean for the IM, right? If you don't mind, what one did you get, where from, how much? It's on my 'to do' list - when I grow a pair... :-?


----------



## jhon

Today I removed the Audi mats, cleaned them and stuck them in the loft. I cut and fitted rubber mats, ready for the inevitable onslaught of wet, grit and muck that's going to be about for the next eight months.

Oh.. and the other day I replaced my damaged softtop drainage tubes (without having to remove the roof or any interior trim Yay!)


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted ContiSport Contact 3's also changes the size and fitted 235-40-18. Still seems to go round corners like its on rails and should stick a bit better in the wet than the Hankooks.










Kevin


----------



## SteviedTT

Mondo said:


> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... have had phenolic spacer fitted...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean for the IM, right? If you don't mind, what one did you get, where from, how much? It's on my 'to do' list - when I grow a pair... :-?
Click to expand...

Is that the heat resistant gasket for the inlet manifold?


----------



## Mondo

I believe so. Tempted by a Newsouth one meself.


----------



## DAVECOV

For those who asked the Phenolic spacer was acquired from Awsome around the 60 quid Mark delivered ......a worthy cheap mod In my opinion. Ton plus speeds and the Inlet temps were only 15 degrees  It is made from a high density material which has 300 x less conductive properties than normal which reduces the heat soak back from the block. After an hour on the motor way I pop the lid and was able to put my hand on the inlet manifold and the charge pipe just felt slightly warm....now you know how hot these can get! The whole engine bay is just way cooler. You don't need longer bolts or sealant , it's just a unbolt and bolt back on Simples! I plan to get the map tweaked now as the Lower temps will allow it ......similar to when you fit a front mounted intercooler but only fraction of the cost and trouble


----------



## ian222

What is a Phenolic spacer mate? Not heard that before


----------



## SteviedTT

It's a heat resistant gasket for the inlet manifold to head joint, that replaces the standard gasket. It prevents alot of the heat transfer from the block to the inlet manifold, thus giving you lower inlet temps. Sounds like a bloody good idea to me.


----------



## wul

Went to pipewerx for a new exhaust


----------



## Smeds

didn't collect my car from the garage with a new clutch, they're having trouble bleeding it and ran out of time. Oh well, at least I'm getting 60mpg while I've got their car.


----------



## ian222

SteviedTT said:


> It's a heat resistant gasket for the inlet manifold to head joint, that replaces the standard gasket. It prevents alot of the heat transfer from the block to the inlet manifold, thus giving you lower inlet temps. Sounds like a bloody good idea to me.


Yeah does sound good.


----------



## Mondo

It's on the to-do list. £60 from Awesome or $60 from the States. Jeff Bipes has done a nice-looking write-up: http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/

Scroll down a bit and there's instructions on doing it. Come the summer - and a trip to Texas - and I'm there. Maybe... :?


----------



## DAZTTC

DI4COV said:


> For those who asked the Phenolic spacer was acquired from Awsome around the 60 quid Mark delivered ......a worthy cheap mod In my opinion. Ton plus speeds and the Inlet temps were only 15 degrees  It is made from a high density material which has 300 x less conductive properties than normal which reduces the heat soak back from the block. After an hour on the motor way I pop the lid and was able to put my hand on the inlet manifold and the charge pipe just felt slightly warm....now you know how hot these can get! The whole engine bay is just way cooler. You don't need longer bolts or sealant , it's just a unbolt and bolt back on Simples! I plan to get the map tweaked now as the Lower temps will allow it ......similar to when you fit a front mounted intercooler but only fraction of the cost and trouble


Hi is it this one and will it fit 225 or just 180?

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 8&xSec=459

DAZ


----------



## peter-ss

am going away on holiday,  so can't attend ADI. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ian222

Daz, doesnt say it wont fit. Saying that it doesnt say it only fits the 180 where did you get that info from?


----------



## Mondo

...polished the IM a bit more and sprayed the TB with some citrus-based foam cleaner for about the 4th time. It's slowly looking better.


----------



## SteviedTT

.....ordered a swoosh boost gauge. Coz I missed the one that was in the for sale section.


----------



## Dotti

Left it for another week to get pure filthy - can't beat a dirTTy TiTTie!


----------



## bobski

Dotti said:


> Left it for another week to get pure filthy - can't beat a dirTTy TiTTie!


 Oh my goodness woman....  ......... :lol:


----------



## kazinak

polish my car with autoglym ultra deep shine


----------



## oceans7

Took the TT out for a good long drive. Found some great country roads which to my amazement were pretty clear. Got the haldex going and put a smile on my face. On the way out I passed soemone in a grey TT, looked really nice in that colour. On the way back I passed the Peugeot garage, saw the same TT parked up in it, the driver was out and looking over an RCZ, I hope he was just doing a bit of sabotage otherwise I can see [smiley=bigcry.gif] on the horizon.


----------



## Hark

Drop 2.5 hours to Essex to see a Z4M.

Looked at it for 10 minutes.

It was crap.

Drove 2.5 hours home.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mondo

...checked the oil and found just a tiny bit on the end of the dipstick.  So a quick trip to Shell for some Helix Ultra and I'm a happy camper again.

Note to self: do NOT rely on the DIS to tell you when you need oil.


----------



## markypoo

Cleaned and fitted new engine covers 8) Just got to get the airbox one done


----------



## Dotti

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left it for another week to get pure filthy - can't beat a dirTTy TiTTie!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness woman....  ......... :lol:
Click to expand...

And then after that, I might leave it another week so it gets proper dirTTy :lol:


----------



## Hark

markypoo said:


> Cleaned and fitted new engine covers 8) Just got to get the airbox one done


They look great mate. Glad they've gone to a good home. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sort that bloody oil cap out though. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## markypoo

:lol: Yeah thats on my list, used scratch x on the covers come up a treat and got all the scratches out :wink: 
When do you think you'll be able to sort and sent the dip stick top?


----------



## Hark

markypoo said:


> :lol: Yeah thats on my list, used scratch x on the covers come up a treat and got all the scratches out :wink:
> When do you think you'll be able to sort and sent the dip stick top?


Will let you know as soon as the car is back in my hands mate. It's not going anywhere but to your address, don't worry.


----------



## markypoo

Ok cheers Matt :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...got the cam cover and adjuster gaskets changed, along with the gearbox oil, by 4Rings. Excellent work as usual.


----------



## appy1968

Last Saturday.

Got full service and oil strainer replaced by 4Rings.
Top service and advice.


----------



## jays_225

put my car into the garage for a reverse light switch replacement.
other work this month was

-front and rear pads
- front and rear cv gaitors
- front and rear bushes
- engine gasket


----------



## Mondo

appy1968 said:


> Last Saturday.


Foul! Off!


----------



## KimTT

painted the bottom grille, front audi rings and rear audi rings black... and took my TT and Quattro badge of the asss


----------



## KimTT

Oh yeah and I washed it


----------



## Dotti

Left it for the 2nd week to now get megga filthy!


----------



## DAZTTC

DI4COV said:


> For those who asked the Phenolic spacer was acquired from Awsome around the 60 quid Mark delivered ......a worthy cheap mod In my opinion. Ton plus speeds and the Inlet temps were only 15 degrees  It is made from a high density material which has 300 x less conductive properties than normal which reduces the heat soak back from the block. After an hour on the motor way I pop the lid and was able to put my hand on the inlet manifold and the charge pipe just felt slightly warm....now you know how hot these can get! The whole engine bay is just way cooler. You don't need longer bolts or sealant , it's just a unbolt and bolt back on Simples! I plan to get the map tweaked now as the Lower temps will allow it ......similar to when you fit a front mounted intercooler but only fraction of the cost and trouble


I've been having a read up on this spacer if i were you mate don't waste your money on more mapping. 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... asket.html

DAZ


----------



## smarties24

Ordered myself a big knob


----------



## T ROB T

Scanned the Porsche to find 3 cyclinders have misfired!!


----------



## Hollowman

Fitted the 3 bar grille.

I know have a scratched arm but the grille looks great on. :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...received my metre of 70mm cold air feed ducting. Come the FMIC at the end of the month I'll be trying to figure out how/where to run the bugger. It's a hassle I can live with.


----------



## DAZTTC

Mondo said:


> ...received my metre of 70mm cold air feed ducting. Come the FMIC at the end of the month I'll be trying to figure out how/where to run the bugger. It's a hassle I can live with.


I ran my 3" cold air feed like Wak's http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm

Works very well. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Mondo

DAZTTC said:


> I ran my 3" cold air feed like Wak's http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm
> 
> Works very well. :wink:


Yep, seen that, looks good. The OrWAKcle :wink: is fitting my FMIC and clear corners in a few weeks so while the bumper's off I'll be having a go at fitting the feed. I'll get the NSF wheel/wheel arch liner off this weekend and see where it'll go, and pick up some guttering connector things for the hose ends. Gonna be a bit of guesswork with the original SMIC still in place but should be enough.

Can't wait...


----------



## oceans7

Will be fitting the forge engine bling that I got off Keith TT.


----------



## Mondo

...took off the wheel arch liner, airbox and other bits to see where my 70mm cold air feed hose will run. And... I don't know. :? Will post some pics later in a plea for help.


----------



## blastercas

went to the stealers AudiTeesside and bought a pair of new wipers the aerotype £33 nearly shit meself !!!! :evil:

fitted 'em what an easy peasy job, and I just hope these buggers don't squawk squeek and graunch over the windscreen like the last ones did.............£33 !!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## qusai

got the brake light fault on, one is not working, have to change the bulb i guess 
Q


----------



## thedino

Fitted a V6 valance and did the double brakelight mod


----------



## NAFE_P

drove from Swindon to Muswell Hill and back to see a mate and managed a decent 36.2mpg!


----------



## DAZTTC

Replaced the valve cover and tensioner gaskets and installed my oil catch tank.  Sorry no pic's yet I'll take some tomorrow.

DAZ 8)


----------



## Mondo

You bloody better, Daz. Don't wanna have to send the Southern Softie Boys 'round... :x :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

Mondo said:


> You bloody better, Daz. Don't wanna have to send the Southern Softie Boys 'round... :x :wink:


 :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## steveupton

Fitted Oldguy's oil cap trim ring and dipstick trim, superb quality, very pleased.


----------



## SAJ77

Went for a blast after being away for 6 weeks.

V6 noise :twisted: + paddle shifts  + country roads 8) = [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Saj


----------



## T ROB T

Picked up the Porsche from the garage and it was only an oxygen sensor


----------



## NAFE_P

dropped mine off at the VW Audi indy garage in Melksham to have a bit of work done ..

Oil and filter change
fix rattle underneath (bolts on heatshield apparently)
diagnose siren issue (turns out it needed replacing)
sort the tracking out
adjust headlight as one was way off
replace Ramair induction kit with original airbox (the noise was doing my head in!)

Not getting her back until tomorrow so have an Audi A3 Tdi with 194K on the clock to run about in, I quite like it!


----------



## jays_225

had my upper boots hose slip off whilst driving even though it has 2 jubilee clips. Im guessing the work i have just had done meant that didnt tighten it back on properly!!!


----------



## SLO3

Had front and rear Mintex discs and pads fitted.


----------



## ausTT

Visited 6 body shops before work to obtain a quote for the body work i want done, price dependent depends on the plans for the TT


----------



## DAZTTC

fitted a new OEM lambda sensor £135 from TPS part number 06A906262AT For my (225 APX).

DAZ


----------



## SteviedTT

....fitted a swoosh boost gauge. God that bulkhead is awkward to get through, but chuffed with the results.


----------



## blastercas

bought some blue anodised bolts for the fuel flap surround..........69p each at Hawk Fasteners M6x30mm
fitted and also fitted me bling chrome mirror covers and handles.


----------



## ausTT

Got the first of 3 body shop quotes back... very very different prices

not sure if that indicates much about quality etc bu anyway will look into it more when i get the rest of the quotes.


----------



## Mondo

blastercas said:


> bought some blue anodised bolts for the fuel flap surround..........69p each at Hawk Fasteners M6x30mm
> fitted and also fitted me bling chrome mirror covers and handles.


Pic teaser. We don't believe you without photographic evidence. :wink:


----------



## oceans7

Fitted me underfloor plastic flaps back into place at the rear of the car using the star shaped spring clips I bought from Audi for 45p. (my cheapest visit ever to a stealer).


----------



## Blackice

ordered more bling 8) 
1. Replacement bolts for fuel filler cap - gloss black (car is black) 
2. Replacement bolts for gearstick surround in burnt orange (interior is tan baseball) 

Oh and I replaced the gearstick gaiter on my daughter's Clio! :roll:


----------



## smarties24

Fitted my nice shiny new Big Knob


----------



## SLO3

Changed my Thermo and oil dip stick holder.


----------



## Nogaro TT

blastercas said:


> bought some blue anodised bolts for the fuel flap surround..........69p each at Hawk Fasteners M6x30mm
> fitted and also fitted me bling chrome mirror covers and handles.


Can I see pics of your mirrors blastercas!? I've bought the same remember......


----------



## Blackice

Fitted the replacement gear stick surround bolts ... surprised how the metallic orange matches the tan leather!
Fitted the replacement fuel cap bolts ... eventually after help from the Forum  
Finally, fitted LED bulbs for the side-lights  
Very pleased all round


----------



## frazzle

...washed the car (again), and discovered rust! :x

On the sill where it meets the front wheel arch on the drivers side, on the bottom edge of the passenger door, and on the bootlid next to the plate lights.

Need to take it to Audi, but hear that the doors and bootlid are unlikely as they will blame it on ill fitting hinges etc. I think I stand a chance with the sill as the rust is bubbling up from beneath.

Bugger.


----------



## chrisp_1

... got a freebie from Halfords  _Radio removal made easy._

Then I unclipped my hazard relay and gave it a thorough clean with contact cleaner from Maplins - lets hope it works again in the morning as i'm driving to Whitby :roll: some nice corners up over the moors


----------



## T3RBO

Well yesterday actually...

Had an lcr splitter kindly fitted by playboy711 - looks awesome so huge thanks mate


----------



## smarties24

Took my V6 valance off and put a QS one on, courtesy of Syd :wink:


----------



## scooby-bloo

Put my bday prezzie personalised plate on my newly owned TT


----------



## chrisp_1

scooby-bloo said:


> Put my bday prezzie personalised plate on my newly owned TT


Congrats :mrgreen:


----------



## gar1.s

Today I ....
Replaced a blown sidelight with a pair of led ones. 
Finally got around to doing the twin brake light mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO

Changed my FPR for a new one... well easy job


----------



## Mondo

...found my local stealer can sell me a clip I need for the princely sum of 63p. 

And walked up to the car tonight before driving home to discover a 6-inch crack in the windscreen.


----------



## peter-ss

Mondo said:


> ...found my local stealer can sell me a clip I need for the princely sum of 63p.
> 
> And walked up to the car tonight before driving home to discover a 6-inch crack in the windscreen.


Oh dear! Does it start from the bottom of the screen about in the centre?


----------



## Mondo

No, it's up from the very bottom, on the drivers side, and arcs across to the left for about 6-7 inches. Fook. Gonna see what the story is re: insurance tomorrow, plus do a good bit of Forum searching on replacement options.


----------



## peter-ss

Mine cracked upwards from the bottom centre of the screen; the excess for a new one was about £60 but at least it's now crystal clear.


----------



## spookone

Bought my 2005 silver 180 (immaculate and I am v picky  )

Cleaned it inside and out, put the new reg on N2 GTE and took the day of work to enjoy the ride 8)


----------



## kazinak

trying to sell my car with no luck [smiley=bigcry.gif] looks like i need to keep it :roll:


----------



## oceans7

Ordered the new ICE package for my TT. Time to treat the inside so she's going to get a new in dash dvd/cd/mp3 player with an in car digital tv transmitter and a seperate tv monitor...also just got her seperate new mp3/mp4 player just to use in the car...... my g/f just found out what i've bought and gone nuclear on my ass. Oh well at least the cars going to be ready to party.


----------



## Adz man

Changed all four tyres today as the car had some propper cheap crappy ones from when i bought it few weeks back.

Noticed an immediate difference. Poor quality tyres should be illegal


----------



## Mondo

...got this:









replaced with a nice shiny new one! Now all I need is a new tax disc holder. Small price to pay. Well chuffed - apart from the 80 notes as my windscreen excess. :?


----------



## jays_225

tightened up my boost hoses and sorted my twisted seat belt out (audi wanted to replace it not just untwist it at a cost of £148) so im happy  should clean it next week as its gettin dirty.


----------



## Adz man

Oh and I forgot to mention that I had it remapped to 265 (approx) bhp


----------



## les

Finally completed fitting my Porsche seats which I bought just before my engine went bang.


----------



## DAZTTC

les said:


> Finally completed fitting my Porsche seats which I bought just before my engine went bang.


Look just like Harks old ones :wink: very nice Les. 8)

DAZ


----------



## SLO3

Cars done 73k. Had an 80k servicing done today, VAG parts oil ect as per audi checklist completed at my house. Diagnostic check etc. well happy 120 quid. Book stamped. The plugs alone cost 30 quid . Stew from S&I Garage services did an excellent job and let me watch. He lived in Germany for 12yrs and worked for Audi. Owns mk3 GTI and an A8. happy days. He's local to. :lol: 
(hes mobile and also works from his garage)
Love seats Les. 8)


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Downloaded the Audi magazine onto my iPad and it's not bad for a marketing ploy.


----------



## aj1989

polished the inlet manifold...again :roll: and painted the rear brake calipers


----------



## Kanikuman

Gave the mistress a quick clean and a light coating of Dodo Juice Supernatural, and I have to say the wax is very impressive! Unfortunately she's started to mist over due to the drop in temperature. :x


----------



## malstt

Fitted my black leather seats.


----------



## les

malstt said:


> Fitted my black leather seats.


OOO nice one, which ones and where did ya get em?


----------



## Mondo

...had fitted my FMIC, clear corners and got a cold air feed. Not bad for 9 hours' work... :? Still, worth it in the end.  Pics coming later...


----------



## oceans7

Took the beast 'up towm' to that London, showed an s2000 a clean pair of heels, got ogled at by a couple in a new a5 and drove back like the wind. All in all a good day.


----------



## malstt

les said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my black leather seats.
> 
> 
> 
> OOO nice one, which ones and where did ya get em?
Click to expand...

Bet you can't guess.


----------



## thebigdog

changed my lower intercooler pipes to the forge ones...its loads better seems to pull a lot better too,no holes or damage to the old pipes but maybe they were collapsing under load :?

Also 'poorboy' sealed my wheels,took my ages 8)


----------



## TT8N

took some pictures... 
:roll:


----------



## Jansen

Got my dashpod back from Germany  http://www.tachopix.de/language.en/ Only 155 Euro  Fuel and temp gauges repair,
DTS also do backlight led exchange !


----------



## Gazzer

sat in mine after a hard days quoting and cleaning the factory up................with a glass of deep but fruity red wine and just chilled to the sounds of 70's northern soul up loud


----------



## TTMBTT

TT8N said:


> took some pictures...
> :roll:


 Looks imaculate :mrgreen:


----------



## TTCool

...picked up my front track control arms fitted with competition bushes; ready to fit at a later date when required 

Joe


----------



## oceans7

Sat in and waited (again) for my harness adapter to arrive so I can get my new HU fitted. Curse you courier company. :evil: :x


----------



## jbell

Washed the car in readyness for the large quantity of polish that will be applied over the next few days


----------



## YT-TT

Had the tracking, toe and camber set up at WheelPower in Brockley, Great guys, good service, good price.










-4 degrees camber on the rears was a bit excessive - haha!


----------



## DAVECOV

Had New Cam belt waterpump and tensioner fitted    

8)


----------



## kazinak

order some parts from Audi , £233 for turbo oil pipes,gaskets and other few little things [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT

.....met up with antcole in Ballymoney. Nice car mate, give us a shout when you get your big brakes and I'll stop you from messing them up :lol: Top bloke, nice to meet you mate :wink:


----------



## antcole

SteviedTT said:


> .....met up with antcole in Ballymoney. Nice car mate, give us a shout when you get your big brakes and I'll stop you from messing them up :lol: Top bloke, nice to meet you mate :wink:


Likewise.... it was great to finally catch up and put a face to the legendary SteviedTT.
Really enjoyed it mate, a day well spent in my opinion.
You definately have a remap in there, was thinking about it on the way home and ive never known anything accellerate like your TT, especially in 4th and 5th!

As for them brakes, i think i will give you a shout as and when.... jeez, they certainly make a massive difference! I could feel my internal organs re-distribute themselves every time the brakes were applied.... nearly.....


----------



## kite

Fitted my R8 Oil Cap...


----------



## Blackice

Started prepping the Audi rings on my new (secondhand) 3 bar grill. I managed to remove the rings and have just finished 2 coats of primer. My plan is to spray them pearlescent black and then reattach grill to my raven black roadster. Does anyone know the part number/type of "quattro" badge I need for the 3 bar grill or can I re-use the one from my current 5 bar jobby? Thanks (as usual)!


----------



## oldhipp

Took 15 minutes to replace side lights with LED s


----------



## Blackice

oldhipp said:


> Took 15 minutes to replace side lights with LED s


Did mine last week - looks very nice!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Cleaned and reproofed my hood with Autoglym. Then polished car in and out.


----------



## dankay1989

Blackice said:


> oldhipp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took 15 minutes to replace side lights with LED s
> 
> 
> 
> Did mine last week - looks very nice!
Click to expand...

Couple this with the LED number plate lights and double brake light mod you will be sorted! You have to do the plate lights looks so much more modern


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Changed the coolant.


----------



## Blackice

Removed the 5 bar grill and replaced with a 3 bar with blacked rings 8)


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted a polished Forge big knob, looks blinging ace!


----------



## T3RBO

Cleaned the alloys, removed a dozen leaves from the bonnet gaps, and gave the car a quick wash to get rid of the bird shit on the roof.


----------



## dzTT

Started refurbishing the winter wheels :roll: i was supposed to start about a month ago and have them finished by now but works been hell 

ill get them finished for next year :lol:


----------



## Charlie

NAFE_P said:


> fitted a polished Forge big knob, looks blinging ace!


Glad you like it buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Jansen

Fitted my winter wheels :x


----------



## Mondo

...did a bit more polishing of the IM. Used a 60 grit (?) flapper wheel, then some finer Wet Or Dry. Next week it'll get the polishing pad treatment and it's as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## Kanikuman

Gave her a clean with some Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, dried her, then followed up with a coating of Dodo Juice Red Mist. Cleaned my rear valance with a toothbrush and conditioned the exhaust tips and valance, sealed the alloys and blackened the tyre walls. Auto Glym Fast Glass on the windows and a final buff over with a Dodo Juice Supernatural cloth. She's looking mighty fine!


----------



## thedino

Repaired my alarm siren!


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the smaller of the two new Forge hoses off the CP, wot Forge wouldn't sell me but a kind Forum member (who bought both hoses) did. Their loss, my gain.


----------



## kazinak

remove sump and oil pump :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Fitted new droplinks


----------



## Guzi

Looked out of the window glumfully at the TT wondering when i'm gunna drive it next, still recovering from my knee operation. 2.5 weeks and counting


----------



## mikeat45

Kanikuman said:


> Gave her a clean with some Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, dried her, then followed up with a coating of Dodo Juice Red Mist. Cleaned my rear valance with a toothbrush and conditioned the exhaust tips and valance, sealed the alloys and blackened the tyre walls. Auto Glym Fast Glass on the windows and a final buff over with a Dodo Juice Supernatural cloth. She's looking mighty fine!


 and what did you do to the car ?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7

Drove up to Brands Hatch, passed 3 TTs, an R8 and a DB9. Flashed me lights and waved at the TT drivers, not one of them waved back...miserable gits  , waved at the R8 (for a laugh) surprised to get a wave back and a flash, he also flicked his headlights on. :lol:


----------



## GetCarter

Binned all of those stupid plastic clips and pins holding all the engine covers together, and replaced them with nice shiny aluminium washers and allen bolts (Kit from TT Shop) - looks great, and no more loose covers.

Also repaired undertray - I must say they are brittle. Fibreglass and resin, with a couple of coats of Plasticote did the trick.


----------



## jamietd

took my TT for a drive up to Gibraltar. And it rained all day...


----------



## Blackice

passed the MOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Straight pass, examiner was impressed with the car (2001) - very happy!!


----------



## peter-ss

Kerbed one of my recently refurbished wheels, entering the Westfield shopping centre car park at Derby. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## hy3na

PUT ON MY WHEELSPACERS 15MM ON FRONT...20MM ON REAR....   ......AND FABSEALED ROOF AGAIN...


----------



## SaintScoTT

won a show and shine


----------



## chrisp_1

peter-ss said:


> Kerbed one of my recently refurbished wheels, entering the Westfield shopping centre car park at Derby. [smiley=sick2.gif]


Unfortunate.

Pot-hole just killed one of mine too :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO

Booked my car in for next week to have the injector o rings replaced.

And now number 14 :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

peter-ss said:


> Kerbed one of my recently refurbished wheels, entering the Westfield shopping centre car park at Derby. [smiley=sick2.gif]


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] what a bumer. 

DAZ


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

Bought this!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=307&mode=thumbnail

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=304&mode=thumbnail

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=305&mode=thumbnail


----------



## Kanikuman

Smoked my boss at some traffic lights on the way home from work, and left him eating my dust.


----------



## Charlie

Kanikuman said:


> Smoked my boss at some traffic lights on the way home from work, and left him eating my dust.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: legend 

Charlie


----------



## kazinak

> Smoked my boss at some traffic lights on the way home from work, and left him eating my dust.


Tomorrow will be your last day at work then


----------



## Gazzer

jamietd said:


> took my TT for a drive up to Gibraltar. And it rained all day...


lmao............welcome to what we have 11 months of the friggin year.


----------



## Kanikuman

kazinak said:


> Smoked my boss at some traffic lights on the way home from work, and left him eating my dust.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be your last day at work then
Click to expand...

He took it in good spirits but I know he hates the fact his Vectra can't beat mine. He still tries hard though so I'll give him credit. I did get a telling off for my high speed overtaking though! :roll:


----------



## Wak

Recently did some more bling.
from this:- 








to this:-


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wak said:


> Recently did some more bling.
> from this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:-


Just the dip stick left to do Wak


----------



## Mondo

He's so slack, wasting his time on other people's cars rather than his own. Just the way I like it. 

I guess the polishing kit worked well then, Wak? Still got my 60 grade (grit? whatever) flapper wheel to burn through. Might do some today; go the day off. Or might just doss about the house... :roll:


----------



## Wak

Mondo said:


> He's so slack, wasting his time on other people's cars rather than his own. Just the way I like it.
> 
> I guess the polishing kit worked well then, Wak? Still got my 60 grade (grit? whatever) flapper wheel to burn through. Might do some today; go the day off. Or might just doss about the house... :roll:


Polishing went really well, then I got excited and heavy handed completely ballsed it up  and a nice polisher man fixed it for me for a token fee. :roll:

I think the Dipstick will stay a little colour to break up the bling and not burn my fingers whe I'm checking oil. ( I may change my mind! ) :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

It's about time Wak! :roll:

Looks lovely. :-*


----------



## TTQ2K2

...finished up my weekend projects.

Painted the calipers and added audi rings










Installed new horns (hard to see but they are there)









Painted the light inserts and removed the amber side reflectors










Beginning the re-install.









Buttoned up.










cheers


----------



## SaintScoTT

Kingfisher_TT said:


> Bought this!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=307&mode=thumbnail
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=304&mode=thumbnail
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=305&mode=thumbnail


sensational, congrats.


----------



## T ROB T

Added another 450 miles to the TT with a trip to Cardiff and Andover on the way back.


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

SaintScoTT said:


> Kingfisher_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=307&mode=thumbnail
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=304&mode=thumbnail
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=305&mode=thumbnail
> 
> 
> 
> sensational, congrats.
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott, more pics to come soon


----------



## peter-ss

fitted the TT with its winter wheels (TT five spoke 16") and tyres (Avon Ice Touring).


----------



## dzTT

dropped the wheels off to get refurbed, took about an hour longer to get there with BMW X5 drivers driving at 40 on the motorway haha point in buying a jeep then driving slow when theres a bit of snow :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

preparing dinner then warming the TT up, hood down and pick daughter up for dinner 8)


----------



## janster

had to have an O/S/F tyre fitted to the QS as it had developed a bulge in the rear of the old tyre (long story) was shaking at 70 MPH. hmmm. stood in a very cold tyre bay for an hour waiting.


----------



## peter-ss

Had a play on the back roads with my winter tyres fitted.

Ther're superb!


----------



## T3RBO

Had my injector o rings replaced and gearbox oil changed


----------



## YT-TT

Turned ESP off and learnt 4 wheel drifts (not in the snow) :evil:


----------



## Gazzer

YT-TT said:


> Turned ESP off and learnt 4 wheel drifts (not in the snow) :evil:


cool, had an instructor or self taught bud


----------



## YT-TT

Self taught in a big old deserted car park on an industrial estate. It helps this time of year when there's a few ice crystals around as in a 4WD car is putting enough power down to loose traction in all 4 wheels and balancing that on the throttle and with steering...

Good fun and teaches you a lot about car control, just make sure you have loads of room and plenty of run off because (especially with 4WD) you will find that you can be drifting along nicely and then the tyres find traction, back end sits down, all 4 wheels bite and sling shot you!


----------



## Grapo

Thanked the lord I had Quattro

Had to abandon the TT last night because of gridlocked roads:










However a bit of Quattro action and I had rescued it this morning:


----------



## Mondo

...had to WFH, not 'cause the car couldn't go anywhere but because the M25 was an icy carpark. Hope it's better tomorrow; going stir-crazy - and it's only been one day. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## peter-ss

managed to get from Chesterfield to Matlock this morning at 7am!

Not looking forward to the same again tomorrow.


----------



## Jurpo

Test fitted bigger 70ah battery. Height and widht same but 36mm longer.
It will go in with some bracket modifications.
135£ for Bosch S6 AGM


----------



## kazinak

had fun in the snow


----------



## T3RBO

Left the car at home and walked... wasn't snowing or anything, just fancied a walk


----------



## Gazzer

received my spacers from charlie.........25mm rears & 15mm front, only thing is i'm too busy to fit em lol.
my truck uprated leaf springs also turned up and will be in the w,end fitting them as its off road and costing me!!!


----------



## Sirchawn

Highered my coilovers cos they were rubbing like some docks whore fueled by v power...
No more rubbing now


----------



## chrisp_1

peter-ss said:


> managed to get from Chesterfield to Matlock this morning at 7am!
> 
> Not looking forward to the same again tomorrow.


WTF..., Slack hill with ice = biggest ever death slide


----------



## peter-ss

chrisp_1 said:


> WTF..., Slack hill with ice = biggest ever death slide


I had a mishap a couple of years ago, which inspired the purchase of winter tyres this time round, but it still scares the hell out of me!


----------



## Jurpo

Jurpo said:


> Test fitted bigger 70ah battery. Height and widht same but 36mm longer.
> It will go in with some bracket modifications.
> 135£ for Bosch S6 AGM


Result : Fits like a glove.


----------



## blastercas

Just drove the wife to work she has a little cute Fiat 500, but she feels so secure in the Audi because it is a real sweetheart to drive in the snow


----------



## Charlie

Well cheating a bit as it was yesterday, but broke down 3 times due to a bloody boost hose popping off :-(

Charlie


----------



## peter-ss

Charlie said:


> Well cheating a bit as it was yesterday, but broke down 3 times due to a bloody boost hose popping off :-(
> 
> Charlie


TT Spares will most likely have one of those. :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

spent the best part of an hour helping a neighbour get his van off the road.

Ok, not exactly TT related, but it's the smae road that my TT manages easily with winter tyres fitted.


----------



## T3RBO

Had a flu jab which now apparently contains the swine vaccine.


----------



## Charlie

peter-ss said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well cheating a bit as it was yesterday, but broke down 3 times due to a bloody boost hose popping off :-(
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> TT Spares will most likely have one of those. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol:



T3RBO said:


> Had a flu jab which now apparently contains the swine vaccine.


Random 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a flu jab which now apparently contains the swine vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> Random
Click to expand...

No, I had booked an appointment :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a flu jab which now apparently contains the swine vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> Random
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I had booked an appointment :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had booked an appointment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

+ 1 good comeback Roberta good comeback 

Charlene


----------



## peter-ss

Managed to clear enough space in the garage for the TT - I don't fancy scraping ice from both sides of the windscreen, in the morning, again!


----------



## Mondo

...OK, so yesterday too, but helped pushed some nobber in a Saxo/C1/some boxy little bit of crap when they got stuck going up a slightly icy 10deg incline. If the fool hadn't been doing about 2mph the momentum would have got them up the incline. Pushed up the hill, back in the car, blasted off like nothing. Ice? Snow? What's the problem?


----------



## Nilesong

Flew through yet another MOT. 

One advisory - 'There's a little bit of uneven wear on your front n/s tyre.'

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## hy3na

had my 225 lowered yesterday,coilovers bought from charlie,forge tiebar from charlie,also had 3bar grill fitted....pleased as punch


----------



## Charlie

hy3na said:


> had my 225 lowered yesterday,coilovers bought from charlie,forge tiebar from charlie,also had 3bar grill fitted....pleased as punch


Thanks for the phone call Martin, just the sort of call I like getting 

Have pm'd you too.

Charlie


----------



## T ROB T

....paid the stealers £25 to get MY radio code....... :evil: Radio had been changed in the past and the donkey didn't make a note of it, hence the code I had in the book not working..........


----------



## Guzi

Got a full set of Michelin ps3 fitted.


----------



## techfreak

dg74 said:


> Got a full set of Michelin ps3 fitted.


Let us knw what they're like on ice once they've bedded in


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

.......am waiting in for a delivery which was supposed to come Monday - I waiting in all day for it for them to say they tried to delivery but no-one was in!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Hopefully it will come today :x


----------



## Guzi

techfreak said:


> dg74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a full set of Michelin ps3 fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us knw what they're like on ice once they've bedded in
Click to expand...

Aye will do.


----------



## dzTT

Still waiting for my battery...bblllaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hy3na

Charlie said:


> hy3na said:
> 
> 
> 
> had my 225 lowered yesterday,coilovers bought from charlie,forge tiebar from charlie,also had 3bar grill fitted....pleased as punch
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the phone call Martin, just the sort of call I like getting
> 
> Have pm'd you too.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

my pleasure bud


----------



## Dotti

Thought how lush red looks against the remainder of the snow 8)


----------



## jbell

Took my car for it's MOT and it passed


----------



## Diveratt

Got sick to death of cold left hand in the morning. Fitted my winter knob  Photos by request 

Happy now, nice warm knob in the morning and none of your skanky socks even if they are knited by your Granny!!.

Kevin


----------



## Diveratt

Gutted no one has asked for a photo of my knob 

See previous post


----------



## T3RBO

I'll pop round for a look sometime soon 

I've been keeping my knob covered up this week as so bloody cold!


----------



## Mondo

It's quite good too, really. With it being so cold you don't need as much material to cover your knob as you would otherwise... :roll:

Kevin, I was tempted to ask but thought no, that would sound wrong. Not like the above... :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

had the day off work to make a start on the Christmas shopping and had to but this; £10 from TK-Maxx (not for me of course).


----------



## Charlie

peter-ss said:


> had the day off work to make a start on the Christmas shopping and had to but this; £10 from TK-Maxx (not for me of course).


 :roll: :lol: swap this with the pic from the TT pic of the day thread 

The go and wash your mouth out for purchasing such a thing 

ps Kevin - show us ya knob then 

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT

I also had the day off work today to use up my remaining one days holiday I had left over so I thought I'd better wash the car for a start, I got the pressure washer out and gave the TT a damn good thrashing with it then washed and dried it. I then decided I might as well give it a hoover as well to smarten it up on the inside as well.

I stood back and thought it actually didn't look too bad. I looked at the rear end and decided that I might as well take off the remaining badge off the back which was the Audi rings on the boot lid. The only problem with that was that even with all the glue off you could see a slight mark where the badge had been, this was also the case with the TT badge as well so with nothing to loose I got my 1500 and 2000 grit wet and dry out and laid into the paintwork. That obviously dulled the paintwork but it did remove the marks. Next up was some T Cut and ScratchX, looking great now so on with some wax to finish it off, the only problem with that was that by the time I had finished it looked better than the rest of the rear end so of coure I ended up doing the complete rear bumper and I must admit it looks friggin awesome now with no badges at all and a deep gloss to it.

I had previously converted the rear lights to a symetrical look using two lights with white reversing lights but was never really happy with the look so I changed them so that they are all red now with a red reversing light - much better now. :wink:

Stepping back to view all my hard work today made it all worth while, I'm really pleased with the end result. very shiny with a very clean, uncluttered look to it. I've got some front and rear spacers (10mm front and 15mm rear) on my way to me soon so that should help to give it an even nicer look to it once they are fitted.

It's very slowly coming together, hopefully by the Christmas break there will be a few more things done too.

Graham


----------



## Mondo

peter-ss said:


> had the day off work to make a start on the Christmas shopping and had to but this; £10 from TK-Maxx (not for me of course).


Aaargh! A MkII! My eyes! My eyes! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella

Finished painting and decorating my new house (well new to me) so i can now wash and polish my TT and sort out my ARB bushes and knocking noise. What joy , oh well needs must. :roll:


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> Thought how lush red looks against the remainder of the snow 8)


It looks even lusher without the snow :lol:


----------



## thebigdog

fitted the forge dump valve relocation kit


----------



## TTQ2K2

Started brewing another batch of beer. Maybe TT stuff tomorrow. :wink:

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## thedino

Watched my friend fit my forge quick shifter!


----------



## jays_225

landed back at heathrow to find one gruesome dirty little car hiding in the car park. its soo good to drive the tt againe after a week of driving uhaul trucks in miami..and the stearing is definitly not attached in them trucks!


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the 3-way Forge cam cover hose. Before:









After:









A nasty amount of gunk in the original hose too. Looked like a combo of oil, perished rubber bits and flakes of plastic. The end of the pipe closest to the front of the car that this 3-way goes onto has a little ridge, and 2-3 mm of lip beyond, but about 1/2 of that was missing! I felt obliged to snap off the rest so it was at least even - it was so brittle it snapped off with finger pressure - cleaned it out and fitted the new hose. Was gonna keep the old one as a backup/give it away to someone but it was so soft and full of crap I just chucked it.


----------



## kazinak

fited a boost gauge


----------



## dzTT

Got my wheels back from refurb and got front two fitted along with raising the coillies a bit....and i got the battery


----------



## zakkiaz

Had visit from my 1 day old Grandson Kian    
Cleaning the TT tomoro


----------



## SLO3

Helped Graham these 20mm spacers to my TT










Then a 4 wheel laser align

And finally an oil flush and change at National Tyres
£38.50 Castrol edge fully synth.


----------



## Diveratt

My Winter knob 








This ones for Charlie coz he asked nicley


----------



## hy3na

fitted forge big knob and v6 rear valance


----------



## Charlie

Diveratt said:


> My Winter knob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones for Charlie coz he asked nicley


 nice one Kev, have you got any decent pics :roll: :lol:

It looks like a CF version of the oem one?

Charlie


----------



## adajason

Sent anoter text to the Trader about the air leaks in my engine


----------



## Diveratt

Charlie said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Winter knob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones for Charlie coz he asked nicley
> 
> 
> 
> nice one Kev, have you got any decent pics :roll: :lol:
> 
> It looks like a CF version of the oem one?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Hi Charlie, I'll pop out & do a close up in the morning . Well it is carbon  slightly smaller than OEM with a an OSIR shaft cover.


----------



## kazinak




----------



## T3RBO

Had to cancel driving down to Kevin's to mess about with our cars due to the weather


----------



## Mondo

Ah, ya big girl's blouse, T3rbo... :wink:

...filled up the washer bottle, nice 'n' slow, almost filled it and glanced down - bugger,I've spilt some on me shoe. Oh no I hadn't, it was leaking like a sieve all over the bottom of the garage. First thoughts turned to a cracked washer bottle - somehow - so great; how am I gonna change that fecker? :?

Got the Mrs. to see if the aliens worked - they didn't, but she said, hell's bells, it's haemorraging fluid! And she was right; it was like Niagra down by the NSF. So, in the snow, got the wheel off, got some of the wheel arch off and had a butchers. Soon spotted the black hose coming down from the washer bottle had popped off the clear-ish (reminded me of a piece of garden) hose inside the bumper.

Took me a few minutes to work out how to re-attach them so they wouln't just pop apart again. Tried a zip tie; no good. Then I noticed a wee black clip on the black hose and wondered if it wasn't in the wrong place. That did the trick; it fits on the end of the black hose and must hold the white hose end in place, 'cause after fitting it the hoses wouldn't come apart with a moderate pull. Think the clip must have been re-attached in the wrong place at some stage, but as I seldom use the aliens it could have been any time.

Anyway, all done. And it bloody started bloody snowing half-bloody-way through it all. :x

More detail than necessary I know, but just in case someone's car starts pi$$ing washer fluid out the front, might just be a popped off hose.


----------



## beeyondGTR

I m back and guess what changing the old TT again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

Welcome back Brett mate. But what the hell are you doing with a picture of your car in one of your posts :lol: :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR

SteviedTT said:


> Welcome back Brett mate. But what the hell are you doing with a picture of your car in one of your posts :lol: :lol:


You know I don't know maybe I am not back pretty shitty looking car that is for sure.......


----------



## Mondo

...bought a used A8 towing eye to get around the FMIC hose that half blocks the eye itself, after a bit of Forum searching. Bay of E: £13.99 delivered. Audi of Epsom: £51.78 collected. As an American colleague of mine likes to say, 'Do the math'. 

Could have done with it last night, but that's another story...


----------



## T3RBO

Had my upper boost hoses replaced with red Forge ones by Diveratt... in return I adjusted his clock and bought lunch


----------



## markusdarkus

Drove to regent street and back last week, and took a pretty pic...


----------



## peter-ss

+4.5oC!


----------



## TTQ2K2

+29C....lovely wx here in Dallas.

cheers.


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Had my upper boost hoses replaced with red Forge ones by Diveratt... in return I adjusted his clock and bought lunch


Thanks Robb, You missed out refitting the Alien hose after it popped off  I finally got all th crap out from under my nails
Can I book you to sort the clock again in the Spring, I still cant get the bloody thing to change


----------



## T3RBO

Gave the car, and especially the alloys a much needed clean

All shiny for work in the morning


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of my A8 towing hook (eye?). Just wish I had my baby back to pop it in the boot of...


----------



## Adam-tt

Mondo said:


> ...took delivery of my A8 towing hook (eye?). Just wish I had my baby back to pop it in the boot of...


 why an a8 towing eye :?


----------



## Mondo

adam-tt said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...took delivery of my A8 towing hook (eye?). Just wish I had my baby back to pop it in the boot of...
> 
> 
> 
> why an a8 towing eye :?
Click to expand...

'Cause with the Forge (and possibly other) FMIC fitted, one of the hoses partially obscures the towing eye. Well, the eye is accessible, but the standard towing hook has such a thick lip on it the hose fouls its line of sight and can't be used. The A8 one fits - supposedly - but has a much thinner neck, so it fits under the hose.

Wak posted on this awhile ago and when he did my FMIC he reminded me I'd need one. 'Cept I forgot, until the other night when I needed it. 

Anyway, that's why.


----------



## Guzi

Fitted my Forge oil and water covers cos i finally got an allan key, and washed the break dust off the alloys seen as though i had a spare 5 mins.


----------



## NAFE_P

ordered a carbon fibre spoiler lip from ebay, a christmas present to myself


----------



## Mondo

...won an eBay bid on a set of OEM roof bars. Woo-hoo!

Now they just have to turn up. :? They're coming from eBay-ern i.e. Munich, via a collegue in a local office.


----------



## T3RBO

Today I noticed how awesome my car is sounding since having the upper boost hoses changed


----------



## mikeat45

charged up the battery, reset the radio from safe modem
due to taking 2 weeks in the sun and leaving my poor TT to freeze its wheel nuts off


----------



## nikos525

Had my front grill wrapped & had the engine cleaned, was a bit worried about cleanign the engine myself so got my indi to do it & was surprised at how easy it was, sprayed on his degreasant - which he wouldn't tell me what it was - & then just hosed it down with a light flow of water

Nice & clean again


----------



## peter-ss

Washed the TT for the first time in about a month (after defrosting the hosepipe).


----------



## Guzi

Won £120


----------



## Guest

Fitted BMC Carbon induction kit.

Sounds deeper than open cone kit, and slightly quieter induction noise.


----------



## gar1.s

washed and hoovered the car and fitted aluminum gear changers. thanks wak for a great fitting guide


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted my Pioneer DEH 6200BT head unit 
Happy chappy


----------



## kazinak

replase cambelt,v belt ,tensioners,water pump , thermostat and coolant


----------



## T3RBO

Treated myself to some car tax


----------



## basky

Washed and cleaned twice over, booked car in with 4 rings to have the clutch replaced and 4motion arbs fitted.


----------



## Mondo

...got the runaround from insurance crowd Marker Study. 'Our assessor is waiting from information from your Broker'. Uh-huh. Yeah, right, whatever. Just go look at the car, would ya?


----------



## oceans7

Sat in audi for two hours whilst they were going over my baby. (don't ask....no decent indies in east sussex it seems), came back, split in turbo pipe (new news) engine speed sensor gone (old news), Can't repair today no turbo hose, back tomorrow to get it sorted. Ten bleedin days since I've driven her, and the snows gone.  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Leaving the country for some new year Egypt sun!


----------



## T3RBO

Took my mate out for a quick spin in the TT and he was amazed how much quicker and more planted the car was compared to my two previous standard models he had driven. He also loved the big knob and short shift even though it scared him a bit as wasn't sure if it was in gear.

Was nice to know all the money spent on mods was worth it 

(well it was yesterday actually but I didn't pop in :wink: )


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted forge dv, denso iridium plugs, aerotwin wipers and gave it a good wash n wax :d


----------



## SAJ77

......filled up with V power @ £1.38p/l [smiley=bigcry.gif] and thats before the VAT rise [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SAJ77 said:


> ......filled up with V power @ £1.38p/l [smiley=bigcry.gif] and thats before the VAT rise [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thats why they call it rip off Britan you now pay atleast 25% income tax 5% national insurance etc and 20% VAT so that is a minimum of 45% of your wages gone in tax :evil: but dont worry at least while they are cutting spending on every thing in sight ( health police schools ) they are sending an extra 37% this year in over seas aid :evil: :evil: 
Rant over


----------



## 127ultima

Started to refit Engine


----------



## PeTTe-N

SAJ77 said:


> ......filled up with V power @ £1.38p/l [smiley=bigcry.gif] and thats before the VAT rise [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Me too, except I only paid £1.29.9/l here :?


----------



## KimTT

took my boost gauge out.... ordered a liquid


----------



## peter-ss

Left the TT at work and came home in a new Volvo S80 for a trip to Milton Keynes tomorrow.

Worryingly it seems like a nice car  although let down by its 1.6 litre diesel engine.


----------



## SteviedTT

peter-ss said:


> Left the TT at work and came home in a new Volvo S80 for a trip to Milton Keynes tomorrow.
> 
> Worryingly it seems like a nice car  although let down by its 1.6 litre diesel engine.


Volvo + Nice = You're getting old mate :lol:


----------



## Charlie

SteviedTT said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left the TT at work and came home in a new Volvo S80 for a trip to Milton Keynes tomorrow.
> 
> Worryingly it seems like a nice car  although let down by its 1.6 litre diesel engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo + Nice = You're getting old mate :lol:
Click to expand...

+1  Have a lovely day in MK mate :wink:

Charlie


----------



## lairdy

booked the tt in for cambelt change , waterpump etc and full diagnostic check £300 all in which seemed pretty reasonable !


----------



## Nogaro TT

Painted my calipers BLUE!! Awaiting on decals kindly donated by SteviedTT.


----------



## John-H

peter-ss said:


> Left the TT at work and came home in a new Volvo S80 for a trip to Milton Keynes tomorrow.
> 
> Worryingly it seems like a nice car  although let down by its 1.6 litre diesel engine.


Sugested to Peter that he got some slippers :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

...installed OSIR smoked corners. Truely amazing the difference this little mod makes on the front look.

cheers.


----------



## Diveratt

Arrived home from Aberdeen and went for the first drive of 2011 in the TT Blis       !!!!!


----------



## peter-ss

Charlie said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left the TT at work and came home in a new Volvo S80 for a trip to Milton Keynes tomorrow.
> 
> Worryingly it seems like a nice car  although let down by its 1.6 litre diesel engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo + Nice = You're getting old mate :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1  Have a lovely day in MK mate :wink:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Well, after seeing it in the daylight I had a slightly different opinion. The blinking thing also kept telling me that no rear seatbelts were in use; what's that all about?



John-H said:


> Sugested to Peter that he got some slippers :wink:


I did get some leather driving gloves for Christmas; will they do?


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of a Britax Kidfix Jet for under £100 delivered. 

AND... got news that the assessor has OK'd the repair work for my car!


----------



## bombeiusz

installed forge short shifter


----------



## zakkiaz

Today after been plugged in and finding that computer had only just realise thermostat had gone, the gauge has played up for 6 months so I knew something was wrong! My sons Boss washed my car for me  
He felt sorry for me as i've slipped my disc and haven't been able to clean her for months  my son's always too busy at work to do it for me! :roll: :roll:


----------



## cutting vinyl

i got my hammer out and started to beat my wing off my front tyre ' after bus hit me

removed smashed headlamp - ' and got car moved ...


----------



## TTQ2K2

cutting vinyl said:


> i got my hammer out and started to beat my wing off my front tyre ' after bus hit me
> 
> removed smashed headlamp - ' and got car moved ...


Oh crap!!    Gutted for you mate.

have a pint or several...might make you feel a bit better.

cheers


----------



## bombeiusz

bought BBS CH 18" Silver + H&R spacers ( front-10mm, rear-20mm )


----------



## Gazzer

today i signed in after thrashin the TT about around town and found the director from aps has donated £200 to the connor and saskia appeal. makes me feel proud to be british and own a german monster lol


----------



## roddy

cutting vinyl said:


> i got my hammer out and started to beat my wing off my front tyre ' after bus hit me
> 
> removed smashed headlamp - ' and got car moved ...


shit mate !!!! not good.. :? ,,,tho maybe time for v6 bumper,  ( every cloud ,, etc. )


----------



## TT8N

...cleaned and polished my Daytona Race 19"... [smiley=book2.gif] 
I think they aren't that bad! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Super Josh

^^^^^ Bloody 'ell, they've come up nice and shiny  ^^^^^

Josh


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted the Phat box where the CD changer should be  Now all I need to do is get some music on the cartridge


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one Kev... and so glad it now won't be the same three cds playing on the way back from Santa Pod


----------



## beeyondGTR

story I decide to change appearance of TT again (NO WAY YES WAY) as I know you loved the old look..... I drove a 400 mile round trip to get this front bumper... order a new front grille had it put on (as I have no garage to COLD) and on Christmas evening a lady backs into me and hits the perfect spot cracked the grille and bumper...........

So, I took the car in to get a new bumper and new grille which I had to order the grille......

OLD CAR LOOK. coming soon NEW car look.......


























YOU GUYS MISS THIS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD CHEER YOU UP............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We need a dancing Banana Smilie on here......... L8R......


----------



## alun




----------



## beeyondGTR

very close........ 8)


----------



## alun

> very close........ 8)


what do you mean "very close" you asked for a dancing banana and i gave you bananadevil...


----------



## roddy

beeyondGTR said:


> story I decide to change appearance of TT again (NO WAY YES WAY) as I know you loved the old look..... I drove a 400 mile round trip to get this front bumper... order a new front grille had it put on (as I have no garage to COLD) and on Christmas evening a lady backs into me and hits the perfect spot cracked the grille and bumper...........
> 
> So, I took the car in to get a new bumper and new grille which I had to order the grille......
> 
> OLD CAR LOOK. coming soon NEW car look.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS MISS THIS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD CHEER YOU UP............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We need a dancing Banana Smilie on here......... L8R......


how about puting some larger pics of the car up,, i dont remember it being awful!!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

engine bay without covers  8)

a former rear look









L8R......


----------



## roddy

thanks mate but they are still coming up small ! i am not on my own comp so it might be that,,, or my eyesight !!!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

roddy said:


> thanks mate but they are still coming up small ! i am not on my own comp so it might be that,,, or my eyesight !!!!


NO it is me.....


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Nice one Kev... and so glad it now won't be the same three cds playing on the way back from Santa Pod


And what's wrong with the Venga Boys?


----------



## SAJ77

...filled up with V power again after only getting 300 miles out of £76 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alun

fitted my colder grade iridium plugs...


----------



## TTQ2K2

...went to a friends garage and we fitted my BlueFlame Catback.  

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

roddy said:


> thanks mate but they are still coming up small ! i am not on my own comp so it might be that,,, or my eyesight !!!!




































if this does not turn out forget it...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YT-TT

Washed the car for the first time in 5 week    

Came up a treat and even the LM's seem to have survived the salt, molasses and brake dust, just a couple of very small blemishes! phew!


----------



## KimTT

realised how good my car sounds in underground car parks  when it echoed on turning off !


----------



## peter-ss

Cleaned the inside of the TT and vaxed the carpets; it looks like a new one!


----------



## Guzi

Gave it a much needed wash!


----------



## Mondo

...ordered the Defcons on the GB. And picked up a VW Fox to run around in until my beloved is repaired. Ready by the weekend, hopefully.


----------



## SteviedTT

........got back onto the forum, after not being able to since yesterday morning :?


----------



## Kanikuman

Ordered some Poorboys alloy wheel sealant and cleaner, the new Dodo Juice Supernatural stick, and an application pad. Best part of £70 with delivery. 

Hopefully I can now get rid of those awful winter deposits.


----------



## SAJ77

..got a job abroad for 3 months and cannot decide whether to sell the TT before I go instead of having it sat idle for that time!

But what would I buy when I got back to replace it?? Decisions, decisions!! :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

SAJ77 said:


> ..got a job abroad for 3 months and cannot decide whether to sell the TT before I go instead of having it sat idle for that time!
> 
> But what would I buy when I got back to replace it?? Decisions, decisions!! :?


Kind of depends on the condition of your TT too. If it's high mileage, need maintenance, doesn't have your fav mods yet, then this might be a good time to sell. If it is exactly where you want it to be, then maybe not as you probably could not duplicate it (3 months from now) with the cash received from selling it.

cheers


----------



## SAJ77

TTQ2K2 said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..got a job abroad for 3 months and cannot decide whether to sell the TT before I go instead of having it sat idle for that time!
> 
> But what would I buy when I got back to replace it?? Decisions, decisions!! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of depends on the condition of your TT too. If it's high mileage, need maintenance, doesn't have your fav mods yet, then this might be a good time to sell. If it is exactly where you want it to be, then maybe not as you probably could not duplicate it (3 months from now) with the cash received from selling it.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Its as modded as I want it (see sig) and 'only' 65k on the clock but just the thought of it sitting idle for 3 months is bugging me.

I had a look at what is available for the kind of money I would get for the TT that I could buy to replace it and only the BMW Z4 appeals.... :?


----------



## PeTTe-N

SAJ77 said:


> Its as modded as I want it (see sig) and 'only' 65k on the clock but just the thought of it sitting idle for 3 months is bugging me.


Keep it Saj, you'd only regret it. Anyway 13 weeks is nothing, it'd fly past and you could always hire it out to some 1.8er's while your away :lol: Put the feelers out at the pod on Sunday :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

PeTTe-N said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as modded as I want it (see sig) and 'only' 65k on the clock but just the thought of it sitting idle for 3 months is bugging me.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it Saj, you'd only regret it. Anyway 13 weeks is nothing, it'd fly past and you could always hire it out to some 1.8er's while your away :lol: Put the feelers out at the pod on Sunday :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah, just had another look on Autotrader - there is nothing that really takes my fancy 

Think I will keep it.....I'll let my old fella potter about in it while I'm away, keep it ticking over!

I wouldn't trust the 1.8ers - you know they like their TTs to look like the V6.....they'll strip it for parts :lol: :wink:

Saj


----------



## TTQ2K2

PeTTe-N said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as modded as I want it (see sig) and 'only' 65k on the clock but just the thought of it sitting idle for 3 months is bugging me.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it Saj, you'd only regret it. Anyway 13 weeks is nothing, it'd fly past and you could always hire it out to some 1.8er's while your away :lol: Put the feelers out at the pod on Sunday :wink:
Click to expand...

Agree with ^^^^. you'd only regret it.



SAJ77 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..got a job abroad for 3 months and cannot decide whether to sell the TT before I go instead of having it sat idle for that time!
> 
> But what would I buy when I got back to replace it?? Decisions, decisions!! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of depends on the condition of your TT too. If it's high mileage, need maintenance, doesn't have your fav mods yet, then this might be a good time to sell. If it is exactly where you want it to be, then maybe not as you probably could not duplicate it (3 months from now) with the cash received from selling it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as modded as I want it (see sig) and 'only' 65k on the clock but just the thought of it sitting idle for 3 months is bugging me.
> 
> I had a look at what is available for the kind of money I would get for the TT that I could buy to replace it and only the BMW Z4 appeals.... :?
Click to expand...

IMO, Z4 is poor replacement. Plus, if you did go with the zed, you'd need to dump cash into it for mods.

Also, three months is not a long time. If I were you, I'd leave it with my best mate (or at least the best TT-mate) and have them take care of it. Else, pay to have it SAFELY garaged for three months. The cost for storage will be significantly less than the cost of the regrets for selling.

good luck.

cheers.


----------



## basky

Finally got round to fitting my carbon fibre spoiler, Happy days  Used sickaflex and taped on to hold it for the evening. Sorry for quality of photo's.


----------



## cabbie-uk

looking nice bud


----------



## oldhipp

Called the AA, as a large pool of coolant poured from under the TT.Back to Elite again!.


----------



## T3RBO

Have been looking at rims again... all of which Charlie quickly dissed :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

T3RBO said:


> Have been looking at rims again... all of which Charlie quickly dissed :lol:


What does Charlie know about taste.....he has a bra on his car! :lol: :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Apparently he is hanging outside the playground, or is the expression down with the kids, I forget


----------



## SAJ77

T3RBO said:


> Apparently he is hanging outside the playground, or is the expression down with the kids, I forget


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

used vag com for the 1st time and added the Beep when car is armed


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one :wink:


----------



## peter-ss

adam-tt said:


> used vag com for the 1st time and added the Beep when car is armed


Excellent!

You can correct your mpg figure too, using my guide.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184040&start=0


----------



## Charlie

SAJ77 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been looking at rims again... all of which Charlie quickly dissed :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Charlie know about taste.....he has a bra on his car! :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Shut it you slaaaaaag 

You should see the wheels Roberta was suggesting, a slap with my handbag will be forthcoming at Santa Pod 

Charlene


----------



## SAJ77

Charlie said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been looking at rims again... all of which Charlie quickly dissed :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Charlie know about taste.....he has a bra on his car! :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut it you slaaaaaag
> 
> You should see the wheels Roberta was suggesting, a slap with my handbag will be forthcoming at Santa Pod
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Pity I can't make the Pod again this year  off to Singapore for 3 months on Saturday


----------



## T3RBO

That's a shame Saj 

Today I received my thermal socks for Santa Pod... 2.34 tog baby


----------



## SAJ77

T3RBO said:


> That's a shame Saj
> 
> Today I received my thermal socks for Santa Pod... 2.34 tog baby


I know Rob, but I won't need thermal socks were I'm going - 30C there today 

PS. I put a bid in for that plate :wink: Fingers crossed now!


----------



## PeTTe-N

Picked up a couple of spare coil packs from GSF ........ for the POD, just in case :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk

I received my qs grill


----------



## PeTTe-N

cabbie-uk said:


> I received my qs grill


Very nice, should look 8) I've got this mod on my "to do" list. Either get my V6'ers sprayed up Phantom Black or swop them for the QS's.


----------



## cabbie-uk

fitted it today along with spraying my rear valence to match in phantom black .and took out the front lower grills and sprayed them as well  that grill really changes the front end and now they all match in glorious black ,nice afternoons work


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> That's a shame Saj


An emphatic + 1 

Charlene


----------



## Mondo

... opened the Defcon box that that nice man from APS sent me the other day. And had a proper look at the OEM roofbars that turned up from (D)eBay - seem fine.  Now I just need a roof box...


----------



## T3RBO

Defcons and a roof box... now that's a rare combo mod on here :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Well, the roof bars look like they need thickening up so a set of Defcons should do the job nicely. Should make the roof box handle a bit better too... :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

PeTTe-N said:


> Picked up a couple of spare coil packs from GSF ........ for the POD, just in case :wink:


thats just tempting fate lol


----------



## dzTT

the anticipation is killing me :x just back from my holiday, now gotta wait til 3 to get the car back from the bodyshop where its gettin the bumper smoothed 

Dazz


----------



## gar1.s

finally got around to removing the rear badges
went down homebase and got some japlac to paint my calipers and ordered some spacers..cheers again Charlie [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

NEW








OLD








NEW








OLD








NEW








OLD

MORE OEM EVEN THOUGH THE REAR ADD-ON AND SIDE ROCKER PANELS ARE NOT
GOT A NEW FRONT BUMPER AND FK BADGE LESS GRILLE WITH CUPRA SPOILIER
GOING TO PAINT REFRESH OLS BOTTOM VENTS IN FRONT BUMPER......
OFCOURSE I LEFT THE CLOWNISH DRAGONS IN HEADLIGHTS 

THUMBS UP OR down ??????? L8R 8)


----------



## SteviedTT

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] looks like crap mate, you yanks haven't got a clue when it comes to taste :wink:


----------



## Tazy




----------



## TTQ2K2

Brett,

much nicer.

Good to you moving from this:









to this:










cheers,

bob


----------



## Guest

looks awesome Brett [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Massive improvement!


----------



## Mondo

Lookin' slick, Brett. Subtle is the way with a TT IMO and yours is looking very nice

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## roddy

cruised throo the MOT,,    ( recomendations,, 4 tyres,, !!!! )


----------



## roddy

maybe a wee word of warning,,, i know others have had the same problem,, after leaving the car for 4 weeks the battery was totally dead !!!! however,, despite some scare stories,, a jump from a friend was all that was required and there are now no problems ,,   ..


----------



## Mondo

...fixed some hooks to the garage wall and lined 'em with some leftover Climaflex foam hose insulation. Then put my lovely OEM roof bars on 'em.  KAMEI Corvara, here I come!

Oh pants, it'll be a bloody caravan next... :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2

...(last night US time, 4AM today GMT :wink: ) fitted Charlies TTR8 shiftgate, V2. She's a beauty. Thanks Charlie










more images in my fotki.

cheers


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> ...(last night US time, 4AM today GMT :wink: ) fitted Charlies TTR8 shiftgate, V2. She's a beauty. Thanks Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more images in my fotki.
> 
> cheers


Damn, that's nice. If I wasn't saving for coilies... :?

Well done, dude! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] And of course another big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for that big blousette Charlene for making the things in the first place.


----------



## Super Josh

Looks lovely  And I like the idea of using a piece of golf club shaft too 

Josh


----------



## c16wko

last week i ...

changed door microswitch and abs sensor

today i ...

fitted r32 antiroll bars, 20mm and 10mm h&r spacers and raised the coils so it can be driven properly and not just for looks!


----------



## shell

Won 2 Trophies, hehehehehheheheheh! Wohoooooooooooo! :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## ajayp

Been trying to find a MK1 3.2 DSG at a Audi garage for a test drive.

No luck so far!


----------



## Kanikuman

Applied two "TT" logo vinyl stickers to the wingmirror glass. They have an etched effect and, for a £3 mod, look very good. One is just under half in inch further across than the other but it was a real pain to estimate the distance, seeing as the passenger mirror doesn't have that little line to use as a guide.


----------



## Charlie

Mondo said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...(last night US time, 4AM today GMT :wink: ) fitted Charlies TTR8 shiftgate, V2. She's a beauty. Thanks Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more images in my fotki.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's nice. If I wasn't saving for coilies... :?
> 
> Well done, dude! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] And of course another big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for that big blousette Charlene for making the things in the first place.
Click to expand...

Cheers Rainman 

The golf club shaft is pure genius, I was concerned about making the gearshaft any wider as the tolerances are pretty slim, a bit of wet and dry and some autosol and I got much the same result.

Thanks a lot Bob  I had someone buy one last night from the US after having seen your review on quattroworld  :-* :-*

I have fitted mine without the oem metal ring as you can see the domed face better and it looks smoother  did you try that too Bob?

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2

My pleasure charlie. Feel free to send the sales commission to my paypal address   .

Actually, I did try the smooth look and posted pics of it in my v2 install fotki too. But, as an old guy, I was drawn to the OEM old-school look.

cheers my friend.

bob


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted a Liquid TT gauge greatt bit of kit  well chuffed


----------



## T3RBO

Finally had my GTT exhaust delivered... roll on Saturday for fitting


----------



## SalsredTT

Kanikuman said:


> Applied two "TT" logo vinyl stickers to the wingmirror glass. They have an etched effect and, for a £3 mod, look very good. One is just under half in inch further across than the other but it was a real pain to estimate the distance, seeing as the passenger mirror doesn't have that little line to use as a guide.


Loved this idea and its something I can do myself! Ordered mine last night along with a set of silver valve caps with the lovely four little circles on them. Heee hee my first mod!!


----------



## johnnyquango

SalsredTT said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied two "TT" logo vinyl stickers to the wingmirror glass. They have an etched effect and, for a £3 mod, look very good. One is just under half in inch further across than the other but it was a real pain to estimate the distance, seeing as the passenger mirror doesn't have that little line to use as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this idea and its something I can do myself! Ordered mine last night along with a set of silver valve caps with the lovely four little circles on them. Heee hee my first mod!!
Click to expand...

let us know how long the valve caps last sally...mine was stolen within a few days


----------



## SalsredTT

Arggggggggggg *sob*

I'll bally well superglue em on then (snigger)

Fingers crossed they will be ok - it spents its nights under a security camera at both houses (if there isn't currently room in the garage) and right under my nose on the works car park, so fingers crossed.


----------



## TTCool

Hi Folks

Today I did my least favourite job on my APX engine. I changed the spark plugs; NGK BKR6EIX third set. Also did a VCDS and found no fault codes stored; which was nice.

Washed the car and detailed it; TT is now tucked up in a nice warm garage. Just about to open a bottle of red.

Cheers and I hope you had a good day too.

Joe


----------



## SalsredTT

SalsredTT said:


> Arggggggggggg *sob*
> 
> I'll bally well superglue em on then (black person) hmm don't get this - I type s n i g g e r, don't mean what it says!
> 
> Fingers crossed they will be ok - it spents its nights under a security camera at both houses (if there isn't currently room in the garage) and right under my nose on the works car park, so fingers crossed.


----------



## thedino

Shelled out more money on the TT - two new rear tyres, new rear shocks, front track rod and alignment!


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Finished moving house...well room :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...got a copy of the OEM roof bar instructions from a true gent of a Forum member. StevebeechTA, take a bow. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guzi

My idea of a quick wash ended up me giving the TT a full valet inside and out, and polished the exhaust. Luv it


----------



## S16LAD

Replaced the O/S door frame, regulator and motor... Oh and had a cheeky re-map at the TT shop before hand - 268 BHP on the liquid!


----------



## richyboy

Changed the oil and filter , and got cold doing it


----------



## VSPURS

Changed my MAF sensor, took it out for a test drive, then cleaned it!


----------



## Nilesong

Fitted carbon fibre manifold cover AND engine cover. 

Love that stuff!


----------



## T3RBO

Look forward to the pics :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N

Did my first mod and it was free  Exhaust Flapper mod, it sounds gorgeous now when your playing with the paddles and keeping the revs up. Washed the Santa Pod grime off and then tanked it up with Tesco Momentum.


----------



## Mondo

C'mon, Errol, stop faffng about and get some pics up!

God, I hate it when T3rbo's right... :wink:


----------



## Red-tt

Finally swapped the thermo out  ,needle now bolt upright, feels more responsive....might be my imagination :?:


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted new maf and sold my spacers :d


----------



## johnnyquango

fitted a new drop link to my daughters punto  and cleaned it out for her because she starts her new job on tuesday and her car stank like my grannies back bedroom...grrrrrr... girls eh :x


----------



## Nilesong

Mondo said:


> C'mon, Errol, stop faffng about and get some pics up!
> 
> God, I hate it when T3rbo's right... :wink:


I am not a pic whore like most of you. T3rbo will have to wait - and so will you Raymond! 

When the time is right...... :wink:

How's the car going mate? Sorted?


----------



## Mondo

Pic teaser... :wink:

Nah, not yet. Was supposed to be Friday afternoon but they rang to say bits were seized and wanted to take it easy in case they broke something and had to replace it, given it was within a Rizla's width of being written off for being too expensive to repair. Turns out all that was extra was a seized ABS sensor (£64!) so I'll cough up for that myself. Promised it'd be OK for Monday midday. Hope so; I so miss my girl.


----------



## TTQ2K2

fixed exhaust rattle from my recent BlueFlame install. Without rattle, the exhaust note is fookin awesome!


----------



## beeyondGTR

pulled my 3 lower front grilles and painted with some stuff that is very nice it is called "Plastic DIP" in a spray can

I have used it before.... and I will say it works great on faded grilles I will put up a before and after pic

they are drying now so it will be L8R.....

L8R..... 8)


----------



## kite

Changed the drivers door lock module...what a faf...


----------



## GrahamR

joined the TTOC as a Web member (well yesterday actually).

Graham


----------



## johnnyquango

finally fitted my silicon hose for my boost gauge  also gave it a oil and filter change because they didnt get the oem filter when i had it in for service few weeks ago, easy it was my first time


----------



## T3RBO

Was shocked how shit the car looks without the spacers 

Had the GTT exhaust fitted and OMG wow


----------



## Mondo

...got my baby back! Woo-hoo!


----------



## T3RBO




----------



## Mondo

Freakin' A! Let the modding (re)commence!


----------



## Nilesong

Excellent!!


----------



## beeyondGTR

Nilesong said:


> Excellent!!


Love the Avatar.......

I am still up and driving my TT Coupe to take a ride in my Brother's TT Roadster....... ya baby.....  8)


----------



## thebigdog

fitted a 12 sub box and amp,i fitted the amp behind the rear quater panel,so if i ever need to take the box out its just a case of removing the speaker wires.
























not bad for free either my mate only bought it new a week ago or so 

i need to hover my boot though


----------



## E3 YOB

Had a leaking tyre valve replaced only after the new tyre kept going down


----------



## bmwe30init

fitted a new thermostate and injector seals as recomended by Wak on sun when i had a vagcheck remap ,boy what a difference


----------



## WozzaTT

......went to the TT Shop for a main service and brake fluid change.

They also diagnosed and solved my boost problem so the car flew home  but presented me with a long list of other stuff that needs doing  .

Excellent service there though - first time I've actually enjoyed being at a place while the car is worked on. Will be going back next week for another wallet-battering.


----------



## Kristian_TT

Fitted Apex springs on my roadster. Really looking forward to fit some 18 or 19 inch wheels as soon as the snow goes..










Before and after


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Ordered new discs & pads all round - Mintex Xtreme pads Brembo/Zimmerman discs from GSF, Also going to order front drop links


----------



## E3 YOB

Ordered...


Brembo Gran Turismo Brake Kit[/*]
Forge Adjustable Rear Tie Arms TT[/*]
FK Coilover Highsports[/*]

I will removing some lightly used EBC slotted grooved discs and EBC red pads if anyone interested in them?

Frase


----------



## cabbie-uk

i fitted my black bolt kit for fuel cap / gear surround and knee supports !! if no one notices tuff !!! i know they are black ,,  
got them here http://www.tastynuts.com/ 
oh got somedays off next week to fit springs /bilsteins all round /drop links / ebc discs/and red pads /and spacers  which is nice :?


----------



## jays_225

sat here still waiting for my lcr splitter as the old one was fitted dodgy by the previous owner so a nice new one was in order!


----------



## SAJ77

Bought another plate from the DVLA auction.....my year of birth and name!! Saved a small fortune from my sealed bid        
A quick photoshop....


----------



## T3RBO

Love it mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

(hope the GB badge isn't being added to the finished plate, lol)


----------



## SAJ77

T3RBO said:


> Love it mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> (hope the GB badge isn't being added to the finished plate, lol)


Cheers Rob! Really happy with the result!! Watched the auction online, only one other bid  
(Just been over to Singapore city centre (Clarke quay) to celebrate with a few drinks [smiley=cheers.gif] )

I think I prefer the GB plate over the plain one :?


----------



## TT51

Thats awesome Saj very smart 8)


----------



## chrisp_1

SAJ77 said:


> Bought another plate from the DVLA auction.....my year of birth and name!! Saved a small fortune from my sealed bid
> A quick photoshop....


I'm liking that ALOT 8)


----------



## peter-ss

I think that'd look good on a short plate, like I used to have on my Mk1.










I've had to go full size on the Mk2 because of screw holes at each end!


----------



## Nogaro TT

Joined the TTOC! Better late than never! 

Was hoping to be number 100! But 95 will do.....


----------



## peter-ss

Left my Mk1, with a For Sale sign on it, at the side of the road. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

It's like Toy Story...

Andy has all grown up  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Poor little MK1


----------



## kazinak

last day of my holidays , been driving ford fiesta for 10 days,can't whait to feel turbo power


----------



## SAJ77

TT51 said:


> Thats awesome Saj very smart 8)


Cheers Neil 



chrisp_1 said:


> I'm liking that ALOT 8)


Cheers Chris 

Today I ordered a set of pressed metal plates with the GB logo on.


----------



## ViperOneZero

waiting for a break in the rain :roll: before I fit, Immokilled ECU, new dashpod , new wipers , and new pollen filter


----------



## T3RBO

SAJ77 said:


> Today I ordered a set of pressed metal plates with the GB logo on.


Gay :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...went out and drooled over my baby. Popped the lower grille and confirmed the A8 towing eye fits (it does), put it in the boot instead of the original one (made it fit :wink: ), and changed my 5-LED sidelights for ones with all the LEDs still working - one was down to 3 and the other to 2. 

Oh, and another thing to bear in mind with cold air feeds and too-big hoses. The passenger side headlight cover was a bugger to open far enough to change the bulbs as the hose is so thick there's sod-all room to get the bulbs in/out. Still, job done.


----------



## Sam-K

Got a Remap.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I am going to see olly murrs lol!!


----------



## Adam-tt

ordered new clutch and dual mass :x


----------



## London

Got the car cleaned, admittedly it was by the men with trolleys in Sainsbury's car park (I can hear the tutting from here!) but it was in a pretty desperate state.

Ldn


----------



## S16LAD

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I am going to see olly murrs lol!!


Haha... One for the ladies room surely! :wink:


----------



## SalsredTT

Have fun Bella - I wouldn't mind going to see Olly too!!

I added a part to my sig strip! (not strictly in the spirit of the thread though! sorry)


----------



## Dotti

Took her for a drive to southend 8)


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Sent my little girl her very late birthday present  & wrote a long overdue letter to her mum :-x


----------



## JudeH

joined TTOC.....that's impressive for me, I don't normally join clubs. 

oh........and booked in for a service at TTShop for next week......with a shopping list of mods to be carried out at earliest opportunity 

AND.......ordered a new reg for the car


----------



## beeyondGTR

JudeH said:


> joined TTOC.....that's impressive for me, I don't normally join clubs.
> 
> oh........and booked in for a service at TTShop for next week......with a shopping list of mods to be carried out at earliest opportunity
> 
> AND.......ordered a new reg for the car


Today I took notice of this forum and a fine one it be...... Welcome JudeH

L8R....... 8)

PS You need no mods


----------



## SAJ77

T3RBO said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I ordered a set of pressed metal plates with the GB logo on.
> 
> 
> 
> Gay :lol:
Click to expand...

 :-* :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT

JudeH said:


> joined TTOC.....that's impressive for me, I don't normally join clubs.


Wasnt it Groucho Marx who said " I wouldn't join any club that would have 'me' as a member !"  love it !


----------



## T3RBO

Bought adapters for my new rims


----------



## Mondo

Wot new rims are those, then? Mustav missed that one. 

...PM'd John about getting discs/pads all round, and ordered some HEL braided brake lines to go with 'em.


----------



## BAZPOS

I too have ordered a 'personalised plate'.....and taxed the car for 12 months. Its the first time I have taxed for a year as I was never convinced the Ka would keep going for 12 months!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

just hada phone call offereing me a new job with autistic young adults.... to take or not to take?!?! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> just hada phone call offereing me a new job with autistic young adults.... to take or not to take?!?! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Should this not be in the "interview the person below you" thread :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> just hada phone call offereing me a new job with autistic young adults.... to take or not to take?!?! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Modding is a form of autism. You're well qualified


----------



## peter-ss

Waved goodbye to my Mk1 as the new owner drove it away. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

frakay100 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just hada phone call offereing me a new job with autistic young adults.... to take or not to take?!?! [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Modding is a form of autism. You're well qualified
Click to expand...

I don't modd......  cheeky!


----------



## Dotti

Still can't get my head around the new gearbox still feeling clunky!


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

went out and completed a 5.6k run


----------



## TTQ2K2

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> went out and completed a 5.6k run


Wuss.  . I'm an old sod and I train for and run (42K) two marathons/year. :wink:

all kidding aside. congrats. keep it up as it does get easier.

cheers.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

TTQ2K2 said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out and completed a 5.6k run
> 
> 
> 
> Wuss.  . I'm an old sod and I train for and run (42K) two marathons/year. :wink:
> 
> all kidding aside. congrats. keep it up as it does get easier.
> 
> cheers.
Click to expand...

Hhmm full marathon ay. I've only been running since June last year 27 years old smoker, haven't done any serious sport in years. This run was a good wake up haha I have been lazy...xmas/NY. My longest run so far has only been 7.5k


----------



## Kanikuman

It's been a beautiful day today, with clear blue skies and lots of Sun, so I gave the car a good wash and wax, then went for a drive.


----------



## basky

Fantastic weather today down south, Had my front wheels balanced as had a slight vibration at 60 and then roof down for a spin, couple of hours washing and waxing her


----------



## TTQ2K2

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out and completed a 5.6k run
> 
> 
> 
> Wuss.  . I'm an old sod and I train for and run (42K) two marathons/year. :wink:
> 
> all kidding aside. congrats. keep it up as it does get easier.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hhmm full marathon ay. I've only been running since June last year 27 years old smoker, haven't done any serious sport in years. This run was a good wake up haha I have been lazy...xmas/NY. My longest run so far has only been 7.5k
Click to expand...

I did my first marathon at age 40. Non-smoker, but fat and lazy. Started training about 18monts before the marathon. Lost about 35lbs in the process. Finished in 4:18 and thought I was going to die as it hurt sooooo much. Hit the 20 mile point in under 2:30 but then crashed. Lots of walking for the last 10k but it took 1:48. Muscle cramps, stomach cramps, overall pain. Three years later did my PR.. 3:17:18.   on a cold, rainy day, and have finished about a dozen or so in the 3.5-3.75 hour mark. Now that I'm approaching 60, I'm back to just under 5 hours. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Biggest benefit is that I don't feel any guilt for the beer and crappy food I enjoy.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Ordered 4Motion ARB and OEM bushes, Superpro sleeves for my Defcons and a few nuts/bolts for the arms.  Plus discs/pads from the GB, along with braided HEL lines.


----------



## E3 YOB

Fitted a Milltek exhaust...

Looks stupid and no sound - Should have got a custom made exhaust


----------



## techfreak

Changed oil after 5k in readyness to sell...


----------



## E3 YOB

Finally cleaned my MAF today to get my power back to a respectable 270 bhp - dirty MAF equalled 245 bhp


----------



## oceans7

Pulled my head out of me arse, swallowed my ego and started posting again.....I missed the forum. :-*


----------



## SAJ77

oceans7 said:


> Pulled my head out of me arse, swallowed my ego and started posting again.....I missed the forum. :-*


Welcome back fella!!


----------



## Charlie

oceans7 said:


> Pulled my head out of me arse, swallowed my ego and started posting again.....I missed the forum. :-*


About time Clarissa the GNC wasn't the same without you, that said I haven't posted in about a week until today 

Charlene


----------



## oceans7

SAJ77 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled my head out of me arse, swallowed my ego and started posting again.....I missed the forum. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back fella!!
Click to expand...

 Cheers Saj, it's nice to be home.


----------



## oceans7

Charlie said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled my head out of me arse, swallowed my ego and started posting again.....I missed the forum. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> About time Clarissa the GNC wasn't the same without you, that said I haven't posted in about a week until today
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

 And I was'nt the same without my daily fix of the GNC and you ya big girly girl. :wink: Glad to have come to my senses, and can't wait to start the ripping and a' Tearin' again. :lol: 
Hope the wedding plans are going well matey.


----------



## Dotti

Drove it


----------



## roddy

been away for three weeks now,, wonderin if the bloody battery is gonna be dead again !!!! stupid bloody car..


----------



## DAZTTC

roddy said:


> been away for three weeks now,, wonderin if the bloody battery is gonna be dead again !!!! stupid bloody car..


You need one of these roddy.http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&ai=Ce ... gers.co.uk :wink:

DAZ


----------



## ViperOneZero

.. receive my TT Dash pod back from ECU testing...

naturally they wont be getting fitted as they are terminally ill... beyond repair.

lol


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Fitted new disc's and pads on 3 corners, got very wet, broke a couple piece's from my socket set, quick trip to halfrauds & back, fitted 4th and final corner


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

put a deposit down for me and glen to move!!! yay


----------



## Nilesong

Congratulations!


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of my brake pads/discs/lines. Excellent.


----------



## fozzie34

Replaced both rear springs after I found the near side one had broken three weeks ago.


----------



## basky

Replaced two old coil-packs for New and it's put a smile on my face 8)


----------



## kadvr6

did the WAK airbox mod and it sounds great, also fiited my 007p that arrived very quickly from tweaked


----------



## kazinak

forge adjustable tie bars has arrived  
forge split-r fited  
turbo induction hose has split in the half


----------



## T3RBO

Received my OSIR Orbit Ring V2 from the GB arranged by Steve 

Now where can I get a link for fitting instructions from :lol:


----------



## basky

T3RBO said:


> Received my OSIR Orbit Ring V2 from the GB arranged by Steve
> 
> Now where can I get a link for fitting instructions from :lol:


 I'll help you out this time Rob.........God some people a :roll: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=52020&p=561520#p561520


----------



## T3RBO

:lol:


----------



## paul4281

Had a pair of Michelin PS3's fitted on front  
After puncture yesterday


----------



## JudeH

I saw a bright blue TT with orange wheels..........well it was Wednesday to be fair but i've only just got back home tonight so couldn't post until now 

Anyway the car certainly caught my eye :?


----------



## Debz

Blue with orange wheels ??? i think yak :?:


----------



## JudeH

Debz said:


> Blue with orange wheels ??? i think yak :?:


well yeah.......that was one of the thoughts I had


----------



## Debz

Just one thought jude, really what did it look like you can tell the truth


----------



## Dotti

JudeH said:


> I saw a bright blue TT with orange wheels..........well it was Wednesday to be fair but i've only just got back home tonight so couldn't post until now
> 
> Anyway the car certainly caught my eye :?


Yuk!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

got my tax reminder through the post


----------



## mkw007

Made & fitted a 'Wak box'!  
Fitted my Forge carbon engine cover with new oem fittings and cnc alloy & carbon oil filler cap.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Tinkered with the security settings on the computer in the office so I can access the restricted sites and watch the football online :roll:


----------



## zakkiaz

Ordered washer bottle off Charlie today  after the freezing weather has cracked mine...... fed up of the buzzer going off now :roll:


----------



## fozzie34

Tarted the car up ready for Wak tomorrow and now I've just been told it's gonna rain Sunday!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

I jacked the car up and looked in detail at the Milltek exhaust and can't see how I will adjust it to stop it sticking out the rear...

Then broke my wing mirror glass trying to remove it


----------



## surferhodge

Visited Wak! Why oh why didn't I do this earlier!?


----------



## Dotti

Spent nearly 5 hours cleaning and detailing inside and out of my beloved. She is looking absolutely spangledly shiney [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

Left the QS at awesome today, had some tasty jobs done in the engine bay... BLING bloody BLING 8) 8) 8) then that bloody Tony Rigby turned up  and that cost me another £130.00 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted abs sensor and repaired wire that was frayed on the coupe, washed and waxed the roadster.


----------



## Red-tt

Tried to fit a new bling shiftgate bought from a forum member only to find that it will not fit with the big gearknob i have already on the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So its back in the for sale section :wink: Bargin for somebody 8)


----------



## SalsredTT

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> got my tax reminder through the post


Me too Bells [smiley=bigcry.gif]

BUT got it washed and polished and got chatted up by the guys that did it!


----------



## T3RBO

Red-tt said:


> Tried to fit a new bling shiftgate bought from a forum member only to find that it will not fit with the big gearknob i have already on the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> So its back in the for sale section :wink: Bargin for somebody 8)


Knob is separate to the gate so why won't it fit :?


----------



## Red-tt

T3RBO said:


> Red-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to fit a new bling shiftgate bought from a forum member only to find that it will not fit with the big gearknob i have already on the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> So its back in the for sale section :wink: Bargin for somebody 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Knob is separate to the gate so why won't it fit :?
Click to expand...

Hi,
The gear knob that i have fitted covers that shaft as well so its to thick to go through the shiftgate,hope that makes sense.....its not your typical round gear knob......it covers the gear shaft as well.........im not quite sure what a standard TT gear knob looks like? but im thinking that the one i currently have fitted is not standard??

I am gutted as i was looking forward to having the new shiftgate on there [smiley=bigcry.gif]








found this pic of my type


----------



## JudeH

Had a service at the TTShop and met a couple of nice guys who come on here - definitely made the morning go faster


----------



## T3RBO

Red-tt said:


> im thinking that the one i currently have fitted is not standard??


That is the OEM facelift gear knob but yes does require cutting to fit the metal gate.


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered new number plate light holders and new led bulbs as one side has gone.


----------



## dzTT

stuck some Castrol Edge in th car and attempted to re-do the front number plate but gave up cos it was cold :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...pulled my drivers door card off to take a look at the bowden cable, in case there was something fishy going on there with the window not dropping - nope, looks fine. So looks like a trip to Wak's is in order.


----------



## TTQ2K2

...washed the dirt and salt from her car as mine spent the week in the garage. last week I had 6 inches of snow and ice in the drive. gone now. Nice and balmy 22C today versus -9C last week. Expecting temps near 22 for the next 7 days. woohoo!

cheers.


----------



## Dotti

Got my megs wax out and gave her a good waxing and now looking totally spangly for some sunny spring days 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

made my boost leak tester for less then £10


----------



## Charlie

Red-tt said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to fit a new bling shiftgate bought from a forum member only to find that it will not fit with the big gearknob i have already on the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> So its back in the for sale section :wink: Bargin for somebody 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Knob is separate to the gate so why won't it fit :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> The gear knob that i have fitted covers that shaft as well so its to thick to go through the shiftgate,hope that makes sense.....its not your typical round gear knob......it covers the gear shaft as well.........im not quite sure what a standard TT gear knob looks like? but im thinking that the one i currently have fitted is not standard??
> 
> I am gutted as i was looking forward to having the new shiftgate on there [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> found this pic of my type
Click to expand...

5 minute job to sort this buddy, just hacksaw off the bottom section of the gearknob, where it curves in above the black rubber ring. It will then fit as I make them and tested it myself 

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd

Today i am truly happy with my new engine compartment... it has taken 3 years to get to this point  pics will follow, or the NW crew will see it on Saturday for the grand unavailing lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fozzie34

Bought 2 spare coil packs for storeage in the boot after remap.


----------



## WozzaTT

..................discovered that the AA had put in two coil packs for 3 cylinder engines about 6 months ago and the other two had been 'repaired' with insulating tape :lol: .

Bizarrely the car had run fine with them :? .


----------



## Mondo

...picked up some stuff from the TT Shop - lower control arm rear bushes, front Superpro bushes for the Defcons, bolts/nuts, 4Motion ARB and bushes, plus a replacement for my split hose. Will fit that this weekend.


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered tyres for my new alloys


----------



## Nilesong

T3RBO said:


> Ordered tyres for my new alloys


Pics are a must when fitted. You know that don't you?


----------



## T3RBO

Yea for a change I might actually put some pictures of my car up :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up my Smart today  it's been away since November


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

went to work after being on annual leave for a week.... now im shattered [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

get to drive deniumblue225's TT ...... but I think I deserve to after taking 3 Audi wheels down 3 flights of stairs


----------



## Alec's TT

Put in a 7'' flip up cd/dvd player!


----------



## fozzie34

Will... Use the wife's car coz it's raining and I polished my TT yesterday afternoon!


----------



## WozzaTT

......picked up the replacement key fob buttons I'd ordered at Audi and fitted them. Good times!


----------



## kazinak

fited new induction pipe


----------



## Mondo

...changed out a split hose. Bit of a faff but got there in the end.

And tried out VCDS-lite but it didn't really do much. And no way I'm shelling out $99 to see what it might be able to do.


----------



## basky

I Know before you say it









Two coats of Red Japlac to the callipers, Audi ring decals stuck on, Oh and New 18" BBS CH fitted with Falken 452 tyres


----------



## Dj_Ino

Engine Oil and Gear box oil change......

Went to Halfords for some engine flush & a drip tray, dropped the Oil but couldnt undo the Filter! RRrrrr had to leave the car and tube it back to Tottenham Hale Halfords for a tool....

With the Diff, Gearbox, Engine and Hadex serviced its running perfect!


----------



## Super Josh

Mondo said:


> ...changed out a split hose. Bit of a faff but got there in the end.
> 
> And tried out VCDS-lite but it didn't really do much. And no way I'm shelling out $99 to see what it might be able to do.


What's the problem with your copy Mate? As my version seems to do everything that it should (adaptation, measuring blocks etc.)

Josh


----------



## fozzie34

Changed all of the injector seals, top and bottom, as advised by Wak, They were starting to leak by.


----------



## GrahamR

added some photographs to my signature 

Graham


----------



## kazinak

just back from essex with my new wheels :lol: my happiest day this year so far


----------



## dzTT

nice wheels mate


----------



## kazinak

thanks,and they are 5x100 et35 ,so no need the adaptors










next buy - coilovers :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

Tried out the launch control on the Mk2.


----------



## KimTT

fixed my clutch pedal... along with colin and my hubby


----------



## Mondo

Kazinak, are they reps? They look lovely - whereja geddem?

Superjosh, VCDS-lite seemed to work, it just didn't seem to do that much. Wanted me to register it before some of the features became usable, but maybe I'm just not doing it right - as they Mrs. often says...  :roll:

Wouldn't auto-scan for faults as I need to be registered. No matter - bit more experimenting on my part required.

And in keeping with the topic:

...gave her a quick wash and trial-fitted my OEM roof bars. Partial success - one of the hinges on one of the bars snapped off both of the wee metal lugs/hinges so I had to superglue em back on, remove the foot of the bar, put the hinge back on, then put the foot back on. And I could only trial fit the rear one as one of the plastic screws inside the roof rails won't come out. Soaked it in silicone spray, waited, no good. Another soaking, another wait... nothing. In serious danger of destroying it trying to get it out. Bugger.


----------



## kazinak

Mondo said:


> Kazinak, are they reps? They look lovely - whereja geddem?


 they are made by Mille Miglia ,i've find them on ebay yeasterday

as seller says ''As you probably know, the Porsche Cup3 original rims were made by Mille Miglia for porsche too, and then they knocked out a set for the Golf under license from Porsche, and these are now very rare and sought after alloys''


----------



## Roller83

Ran out of petrol on the A127 coz me bloody trip computer said I had 15 miles left in the tank!!!
Charming


----------



## Red-tt

Finally got the hardtop off since buying her last Nov and relieved to see eveything in working order....just had to go for a blast with the top down and what a blast great to hear the turbo kicking in 

ah well hardtop back on until the sun comes out to play :roll:


----------



## Marco34

peter-ss said:


> Tried out the launch control on the Mk2.


Not tried on the MK1 yet, how sad is that! had it nearly 2 years!!


----------



## kazinak

ordered fk coilovers  my other half will kill me if she find out how much i've spend on a tt


----------



## DAZTTC

kazinak said:


> ordered fk coilovers  my other half will kill me if she find out how much i've spend on a tt


 :lol: Mate we're all in that boat. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## S16LAD

kazinak said:


> just back from essex with my new wheels :lol: my happiest day this year so far


Hmmm... Are the old wheels going in the For Sale section??? :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Picked up my QS valance from Audi. Now shall i attempt this in the dark :?


----------



## kazinak

S16LAD said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> just back from essex with my new wheels :lol: my happiest day this year so far
> 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1300/63457436.jpg[img]
> [img]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/4028/ratai.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> Hmmm... Are the old wheels going in the For Sale section??? :wink:[/quote]
> 
> i have queue already :)
Click to expand...


----------



## E3 YOB

Fixed the alignment of my rear driver light and trimmed and tidied the rubber surround. Sorted some blemishes with my wrap with the heat gun. Dangled my extension cord 5 floors down from my flat to get power near the car (the joys of living in a flat). Have taken the wing mirrors off and am now in the process of skinning them in carbonfibre. It is a messy job and I think I have ruined the kitchen sideboard. :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Yesterday really but... dropped my newly acquired alloys off for a full refurb


----------



## kite

Booked her car into Camberley Audi for the Coilpack re-call..


----------



## cabbie-uk

adjusted gear cables ( cleaned up 1st to 2nd shift ) and booked in for a bit of paint , and then gave her a good blast !!!!


----------



## T3RBO

Fitted fresh number plates that I bought from E Bay ages ago...

They are the new invisible ones that don't show up on a camera :wink:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/invisible-number-plate... 56f9586703


----------



## WozzaTT

T3RBO said:


> Fitted fresh number plates that I bought from E Bay ages ago...
> 
> They are the new invisible ones that don't show up on a camera :wink:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/invisible-number-plate... 56f9586703


I clicked on the link! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

WozzaTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted fresh number plates that I bought from E Bay ages ago...
> 
> They are the new invisible ones that don't show up on a camera :wink:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/invisible-number-plate... 56f9586703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on the link! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

er me too :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## fozzie34

Got the 3 coilpacks I ordered last week from Worthing audi. Before they ran out! I was holding on to see if they were going to be changed for free, but no luck as my old ones are type L and not in the recall...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dropped the qS off to get the new clutch fitted [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## markusdarkus

Got my TT back from the bodyshop after it was keyed, complete with shiny new debadged bum. Black rings to go on this weekend :0


----------



## mkw007

Had my TT remapped by Shark Performance in Mansfield as recommended by Nem, with 20% discount for TTOC members. Car feels a proper tool now, very smooth from tickover to red line, very impressed. You can hear the DV much clearer, way better combined with the Wak box. Would definately recommend and will probably be taking the Focus 1.6 TDCI there soon as well.[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Kristian_TT

Ordered a V6 spoiler from Ebay..


----------



## bombeiusz

Change spark plugs and delete N249


----------



## WozzaTT

......clay barred, polished and waxed the car. Knackered.


----------



## Adam-tt

TT passed its mot


----------



## kite

Fitted the third brake light sticker...


----------



## ttjay

Used VagCom to activate:
Alarm Blip 
Auto Door Locking at 10mph


----------



## JudeH

Added my new numberplate...........actually that's a slight lie cos the guy in the shop did it for me 

And yes, I know.......my car needs lowering and I desperately need some new wheels  - I have a very sensible car at the minute


----------



## mkw007

Had Eibach Pro springs fitted all around and wheels alligned at the TT Shop - great service. Also bought V6 rear valance in Panther black and LCR splitter to fit later.


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted the qs rear valance, neuspeed p flo and had 2 new tyres fitted (4 inch nail through a 6wk old pirelli) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Michael-TT

3rd brake light sticker :-| 
double brake light mod 8)


----------



## Daz8n

Fitted my new 19" RS6 reps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimTT

Daz8n said:


> Fitted my new 19" RS6 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice!


----------



## Guzi

Had some breather pipes replaced and a Forge 007 dv fitted. TT also passed its MOT earlier in the week.


----------



## WhittleTT

Cleaned Front Inner Arch [smiley=bigcry.gif]

























At least you all know what tomorrow i did's post will be


----------



## Adam-tt

Fitted some welcome home/DRL's








video in action
http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r186/madandfun/?action=view&current=IMG_0299.mp4


----------



## Guest

Been painting today 

Must say, got the paint mixed at Halfords, and the match is absolutely perfect! 8)


----------



## kazinak

fit new wheels


----------



## landwomble

...agreed with a mate that I'd buy his car off him. My first TT!
2004 225, APR switcheable remap, Neuspeed ARBs front and rear, blue Haldex and 1500 quid's worth of Tarox brakes.
Happy days.


----------



## T3RBO

manphibian said:


> Been painting today
> 
> Must say, got the paint mixed at Halfords, and the match is absolutely perfect! 8)


Yes looks brilliant... tease :lol:



landwomble said:


> ...agreed with a mate that I'd buy his car off him. My first TT!
> 2004 225, APR switcheable remap, Neuspeed ARBs front and rear, blue Haldex and 1500 quid's worth of Tarox brakes.
> Happy days.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Yes looks brilliant... tease :lol:


 No pics until it's finished and fitted


----------



## T3RBO

I still reckon a whale tail won't suit the TT


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> I still reckon a whale tail won't suit the TT


Back to the drawing board then [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## mkw007

Fitted my Panther black QS rear valance, 5 min job, excellent. Photo's to follow when/if it stops raining! :lol:


----------



## Debz

Today i washed BAZ (my TT) then dried him and then the heavens opened with sleet and rain and my now i will have to do it all again tomorrow, as i am off work


----------



## Mondo

...got my GB discs/pads fitted.  
And didn't get the braided brake lines fitted 'cause they won't, er, fit.  
And found I've broken a rear spring.  
And have taken the day off to sort the springs en route to picking up some winter wheels/tyres  and  for the hassle/distance/cost


----------



## cabbie-uk

dropped car off at body shop to get windscreen surround sprayed in phantom black and a few touch ups . [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Had the Brembo GT kit fitted, coilovers and found out that I have a knackered ball joint to fix on the front when going for alignment - Hence no wheel alignment but had the camber adjusted using an iphone app for now


----------



## SteviedTT

Mondo said:


> ...got my GB discs/pads fitted.
> And didn't get the braided brake lines fitted 'cause they won't, er, fit.
> And found I've broken a rear spring.
> And have taken the day off to sort the springs en route to picking up some winter wheels/tyres  and  for the hassle/distance/cost


Perfect excuse to get those coilovers you know you want :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT

fitted a Blueflame, short shift and armrest  .


----------



## Mondo

SteviedTT said:


> Perfect excuse to get those coilovers you know you want :wink:


I would, except I can barely swallow £200 or so this month for springs, let alone £700 for coilies! So in a way it's a bit of a blessing, in that my choices have narrowed to Bilstein or Koni FSDs. Later. When I find another £500. Oh, she's an evil mistress, the TT.


----------



## mkw007

Fitted a Cupra R splitter today, 30 min job apparantly :? Only took me about 3 hrs [smiley=smash.gif] Didn't have enough room under front to use cordless drill, went to B&Q, Halfrauds & local car shop to buy ramps, only to get them home and TT too low (only -25mm on standard) to get up them without scraping!  Ended up using standard Audi jack to raise one side and finaly get the job done. Looks good though :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

3 hours, drill, ramps ??? Park over a raised bit like a kerb and whilst lying down use a short screwdriver :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

Had all the wheels off for a good wash and wax.Then scrubbed out the wheel arches waxed and blacked up the plastics.
Nearly ready for UDub's now. 

DAZ


----------



## fozzie34

Got all 4 coilpacks changed at local Audi dealer and came home to discover 2 scratches on front of car between the bonnet and the grille. Phoned Audi and have to take back tomorrow for them to look at it.


----------



## kazinak

passed mot earlier this week ,and today my clutch pedal snaped [smiley=bigcry.gif]

will be fitting my coilovers tommorow :lol:


----------



## forest

Finally got round to swapping the front side lights for LED's as recommended by T3RBO


----------



## mkw007

T3RBO said:


> 3 hours, drill, ramps ??? Park over a raised bit like a kerb and whilst lying down use a short screwdriver :wink:


You're not taking into account the '*Numpty *factor' :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...got my Eibach springs fitted, along with the Defcons (yay!) and Superpro FCA bushes. Shocks next. And picked up some 16" alloys/tyres from Herr Peter - soz, mate, would have stayed for a drink but only got home at 8:30pm so lucky dinner wasn't in the dog. :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> ...got my Eibach springs fitted, along with the Defcons (yay!) and Superpro FCA bushes. Shocks next. And picked up some 16" alloys/tyres from Herr Peter - soz, mate, would have stayed for a drink but only got home at 8:30pm so lucky dinner wasn't in the dog. :wink:


shocks next...why not just install all at once? or do you just love wasting money and/or time/effort? :wink:


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> shocks next...why not just install all at once? or do you just love wasting money and/or time/effort? :wink:


Git... :wink:

Nah, just ran out of dosh. Wasn't planning on suspension just yet, but the snapped spring forced my hand. Had to get springs as they were cheapish. Shocks next when I can find £400 or so. Yeah, I know it's daft not to have done them at the same time but I didn't have the moolah. 

So hopefully I've got some time to decide between Bilstein, Koni FSDs or, as someone suggested to me the other day, just some OEM S-line shocks. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Gazzer

changed two coilpacks and added the forge 007 valve, tried to change all boost hoses but couldnt see how headlight came out and main boost hose appears to be wrong one. so ripped knuckles and covered in crap and more time to wait till hoses are sorted lol


----------



## kazinak

fitted coilowers 8)


----------



## Mondo

...found a home for my new winter alloys in the garage, silicone sprayed the parcel shelf in an attempt to cure a squeak (will find out if that was it when I go for a drive tomorrow) and ordered some caps/bolts/washers for the roof rails and a coupla dome nuts for the charge pipe from tastynuts.com. Sad, eh?


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=195983


----------



## Mondo

Meant to say I took a photo of 'four wheels in a TT' in case anyone else want to search for it.









Passenger seat forward, two flat on that side, and the other two flat in the back too. Simples! :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shocks next...why not just install all at once? or do you just love wasting money and/or time/effort? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Git... :wink:
> 
> Nah, just ran out of dosh. Wasn't planning on suspension just yet, but the snapped spring forced my hand. Had to get springs as they were cheapish. Shocks next when I can find £400 or so. Yeah, I know it's daft not to have done them at the same time but I didn't have the moolah.
> 
> So hopefully I've got some time to decide between Bilstein, Koni FSDs or, as someone suggested to me the other day, just some OEM S-line shocks. Decisions, decisions...
Click to expand...

Completely understand. FWIW, I have bilstein sports with eibachs. drop over pre-facelift is about 20-25mm as the bilsteins are stiffer than OEM dampers, so you don't get the full "eibach" drop. With OEM dampers, you'll get 25-30mm drop over pre-facelift as usually advertised.

cheers.


----------



## Diveratt

Just got a set of 17" rims off ebay for the winter wheels project, That photo is going to come in handy 

Kevin


----------



## fozzie34

Changed my oil and filter. Mobil 1 bought from halfords a week or so ago when there was a tenner off.


----------



## Red-tt

Finally got round to painting my calipers red with Audi decal in white although only managed to do one side  as the wind was biting.
Used a hot air gun to speed u the drying of the Japlac paint,was a bit twitchy as this is the first time of jacking up the TT but no probs had 2 axle stands and 2 trolley jacks so bit of a "belt and braces " job :lol:

Chuffed with the results
Just the other side to do now :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

washed car and spotted near side front has been curbed.........think future son inlaw has some explaining to do!!!
re-sealed hood and hoovered her out.


----------



## forest

kitted her out with a new set of Pirelli PZero boots all round, first time out this year on Friday and ended up with a puncture :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...tried to drill out the [email protected] @rsehole plastic grommet screw thing in the roof rail that just won't shift. Got some of it out but the rest is still in there. Grrr... :evil:


----------



## Soton

Did the wak box mod...

Oh my. Never been so impressed with something free!

Cant wait to get a aftermarket panel filter 007p in there 

Think i may actually drive more econmically, since the sound is only under 3k rpm ish


----------



## basky

Fitted Aero wiper arms and bosch blades looks so much better


----------



## kadvr6

had a re-map done on the car, Soooooo much faster with great throttle response, its the way the car should have left the factory 8)


----------



## les

Swapped my old yellow side light bulbs for nice new LED ones courtesy of ebay


----------



## T3RBO

Got more compliments on my Fat 5's from some petrolheads at work


----------



## fozzie34

Made and fitted my Wak box from a purchase made on this forum.


----------



## landwomble

Did a with/without remap economy test, fitted led sidelights.


----------



## kazinak

fitted new clutch pedal


----------



## mkw007

landwomble said:


> Did a with/without remap economy test, fitted led sidelights.


What were the results of yoour economy test:?:


----------



## landwomble

mkw007 said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a with/without remap economy test, fitted led sidelights.
> 
> 
> 
> What were the results of yoour economy test:?:
Click to expand...

Its worth having the map on! 31.6 MPG apr map, 34.5 standard. 40 miles cruise control, motorway....!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cleaned the qS in the rain and banged my head on the garage door [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

...got coil packs done, and got a bumper load of nuts/bolts/washers from a few places. Pics once fitted this weekend.


----------



## Super Josh

Mondo said:


> ...got coil packs done, and got a bumper load of nuts/bolts/washers from a few places. Pics once fitted this weekend.


Ooow intriguing R, looking forward to the pics 

Josh


----------



## Mondo

Sod it; pics now:

These came with the roof bars:









Yuk. So took a leaf out of Niaz' book and got these instead:









And instead of those horrible plastic grommet things in the roof I got these alu caps instead:









[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Plus, another idea steal, Nem (I think) had some dome nuts on his CP so I thought, while I'm in the mood, I'll get these too:









Just hope the buggers fit; should do... :?


----------



## Gram TT

Fitted my 6000K Xenon bulbs.

4300K









6000K









6000K(left)...4300K(right)









Chuffed.


----------



## Roller83

fitted my bosch aero twin wipers
:mrgreen:


----------



## Petrolthreads

Got new disks and yellow stuff pads fitted, as well as getting my leaky alien sorted so now and finally use my windscreen washers


----------



## jamman

Got caught by the lovely Ola applying heat to a spare rear light board to prepare for my double brake light mod.

I see her point the house now smells of burnt plastic but does Ola not understand my relationship with my car :lol: :lol:


----------



## landwomble

Took the TT and Quattro badges off the back. Looks much cleaner now. 
Replaced fuse 33 for the headlamp washers - and they still don't work. Nevermind. 
Also played with the 30cm flexi red LED strips I got from eBay for footwell illumination. Test wired them to the light by cig lighter - look great. Didn't have time to wire them in properly as wasn't immediately obvious how to get wires to the footwells without removing swathes of black plastic.
Oh, and the missus took the car out for a run for the first time. "Blimey, it's fast. Cool car. Stereo's great, isn't it?"


----------



## Hark

New wheels arrived.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> New wheels arrived.


Come on you no the rules. :roll: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SteviedTT

jamman said:


> Got caught by the lovely Ola applying heat to a spare rear light board to prepare for my double brake light mod.
> 
> I see her point the house now smells of burnt plastic but does Ola not understand my relationship with my car :lol: :lol:


What were you applying heat for :? Mine just clipped in.


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> New wheels arrived.


CSL reps in silver?? 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> CSL reps in silver??
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Think so :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my new SS strut brace nuts, CP bracket dome nut and alu' roof bar caps. Pics tomorrow when she's had a bit of a clean...


----------



## DDcrash

Booked mine in at Awesome for coilovers  Just need to win the lotto in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## kazinak

bought a set of brand new bbs lm's :lol:


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> CSL reps in silver??
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think so :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Smoked Chrome

No tyres yet though


----------



## DAZTTC

Smoked Chrome

No tyres yet though[/quote]

Very nice bud 8)

DAZ


----------



## Kristian_TT

Fixed the electric roof on the roadster


----------



## Guzi

Fitted my LCR splitter, what a cracking little mod!


----------



## Red-tt

Fitted a xcarlink so i can play my ipod. OEM head unit out fitted then but in, let the tunes comence 8)


----------



## Mondo

...took photos of my work on Friday. Exhibit a: roof rail alu' caps:









Stainless steel Strut brace nuts:









Stainless steel CP dome nuts:


----------



## kazinak

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=11939&t=1

most pointless mod i have ever seen :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lovinit

today i....

removed my stereo... and completely lost myself in the wiring... i'm usually quite a dab hand with these things and i only wanted to take a peek... and ended up unplugging stuff..then it got dark...so thought about putting it back...then decided not too... do'h...

james


----------



## jamman

Lovinit said:


> today i....
> 
> removed my stereo... and completely lost myself in the wiring... i'm usually quite a dab hand with these things and i only wanted to take a peek... and ended up unplugging stuff..then it got dark...so thought about putting it back...then decided not too... do'h...
> 
> james


CLASSIC :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

kazinak said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=11939&t=1
> 
> most pointless mod i have ever seen :lol: :lol:


You've obviously never had to drill one of the f*&kers out... :wink:


----------



## thedino

Sent my dashpod off to be repaired!


----------



## nevojnr

Finally got round to fitting my Forge DV as well as changed my G200 and Temp colant sensors. Just need to find a friendly belgian to reset my ESP.


----------



## jamman

I'm going to the dentist in 61 minutes [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT

jamman said:


> I'm going to the dentist in 61 minutes [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Chin up James - only 25% of visits to the dentist these days result in blood, nerves drilled into and searing agony! :wink:


----------



## jamman

Im having a root canal filled so shhhhhhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT

jamman said:


> Im having a root canal filled so shhhhhhh :lol: :lol:


I had one done about a month ago mate - piece of piss, just like a normal filling except takes longer  .


----------



## fozzie34

Installed my Liquid TT into a centre vent and routed cable behind dash. liquid bought from Vagcheck yesterday... simples!


----------



## basky

Removed centre knee braces and tunnel surround for the elusive dash creak [smiley=smash.gif] stuck those little sticky sponge pads on anything and everything that moved :lol:


----------



## KimTT

put the TT in for an MOT


----------



## Lovinit

Took my car for a service... And an advanced MOT..(runs out on 1st april)

Jst bought the car but always like to get a health check on them, peace of mind, fresh oil, fresh filter etc...

Also made a list of mods that I wanna do ( is that sad?) and have no idea in which order to do em.. To many!!

James


----------



## KimTT

Lovinit said:


> Took my car for a service... And an advanced MOT..(runs out on 1st april)
> 
> Jst bought the car but always like to get a health check on them, peace of mind, fresh oil, fresh filter etc...
> 
> Also made a list of mods that I wanna do ( is that sad?) and have no idea in which order to do em.. To many!!
> 
> James


not sad at all! the list will grow!


----------



## les

Fitted my Was rear LED number plate lights and what a BIG difference they make.


----------



## Paza3

I done my first mod!!! 

I done the infamous WAK box mod result nice woosh sound!!
I fixed my leaky washer jet bottle
Put the chicken in the oven ... and remembered to clean my hands first !!! :lol: :lol:
Ordered a LCR Splitter
Ordered sliver spray + tint
Ordered Self Tappers
Ordered Caliper paint
Ordered RS caliper stickers
3 bar and v6 valance in the post ... busy modding weekend ahead!
PASSED my Regulations & Ethics Paper for the IFS for work result!! over 100 hours study for this puppy hence not been able to do any mods until this was sorted

Busy day :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Paza3 said:


> PASSED my Regulations & Ethics Paper for the IFS for work result!! over 100 hours study for this puppy hence not been able to do any mods until this was sorted


No idea what that is but congratulations anyway [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kazinak

received my new wheels :mrgreen:










and about a hour later :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

kazinak said:


> received my new wheels :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about a hour later :lol:


Much better IMO. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Lovinit

Managed to get my stereo back in... Sounds awesome... But it's got a crap sub n amp in it that came with it. So gonna swap them out for my alpine setup that's been waiting to be used again!


----------



## cabbie-uk

REMOVED MY MIRRORS !!!


----------



## SLO3

Fitted rear Bulb holders and LEDs. 2 new holders and LEDS and a smearing of clear seal. Tookn about 20mins and cost just over 20 quid. Happy with result.


----------



## jamman

Fitted LEDs in the rear then took them out again..

Fitted LED foglights (left them in)

Fitted 6000k Xenons then took them out again..

Fitted 8000k Xenons (left them in)


----------



## SLO3

Fog Lights.Interesting sounds good, where did you get them. Ebay


----------



## jamman

SLO3 said:


> Fog Lights.Interesting sounds good, where did you get them. Ebay


Got these ones no errors

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0418239954

Cheers

James


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Went to Revolution and found the squeek that has been driving me mad for months


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> Went to Revolution and found the squeek that has been driving me mad for months


Mouse, hamster, gerbil ? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Revolution and found the squeek that has been driving me mad for months
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse, hamster, gerbil ? :wink:
Click to expand...

Rear shock


----------



## Love_iTT

At long last I picked up my water coolant reservoir from Audi today as Steve (SteviedTT) kicked me up the arse to change it - it really does look crap, cheers for the kick Steve. :wink:



SteviedTT said:


> ...get that bloody coolant bottle changed, it's disgusting  You should be ashamed of yourself posting a pic of that :lol:


Here's the pic










I also picked up the vacuum hose assembly which had a split in it, I did a temp repair on it and I'm surprised it's lasted as long as it has, hopefully I shall be able to fit both of them this weekend.

Graham


----------



## SteviedTT

Love_iTT said:


> At long last I picked up my water coolant reservoir from Audi today as Steve (SteviedTT) kicked me up the arse to change it - it really does look crap, cheers for the kick Steve. :wink:
> Graham


Good lad Graham, at least I can get one person to do as they're told :lol:


----------



## thedino

Fell back in love with my TT after using the C Class for the past week whilst my dashpod was being repaired!


----------



## thedino

jamman said:


> Fitted LED foglights (left them in)


Any pics? They sound good!


----------



## qusai

i decided to sell my car  this is taken today:


----------



## bigsyd

Have been blinging my bling


----------



## fozzie34

Paid the £600 bill for the eldest sons MOT and repairs for his Corsa [smiley=baby.gif] He promises he will pay me back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabbie-uk

sprayed mirrors in phantom black !! 8)


----------



## Petrolthreads

Walked out to see a huge bird crap on my car after 5 hours cleaning yesterday, and ran for the quick detailer


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up a set of Audi TT 17" 6 spokes for winter wheels.
Really pleased with them


----------



## Mondo

...got my microswitch fixed! Woo-hoo!  Wasn't me wot fixed it, mind; too technamalogical for li'l old me...


----------



## WozzaTT

Mondo said:


> ...got my microswitch fixed! Woo-hoo!  Wasn't me wot fixed it, mind; too technamalogical for li'l old me...


Nice one! I'm going to see how much Audi want to do mine, which should be hilarious :lol: .


----------



## kazinak

fitted smoked side repeaters 8)


----------



## donuTT

...serviced my car at the TT Shop in Bedford


----------



## S16LAD

am about to fire up the BBQ....


----------



## TTQ2K2

S16LAD said:


> am about to fire up the BBQ....


You guys BBQ?? :wink:


----------



## S16LAD

TTQ2K2 said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> am about to fire up the BBQ....
> 
> 
> 
> You guys BBQ?? :wink:
Click to expand...

Every opportunity we get (and that's not many!!)


----------



## basky

Found my rattle [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] The under tray was lose at the back, removed refitted and all's sweet 8) 8) Oh PS the suns out my roofs down, start sweating coupe owners in your tin tops :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

fitted my alloy wheel removal spike and A8 towing eye in to spare wheel tool holder. Does that class as a mod?


----------



## TTQ2K2

S16LAD said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> am about to fire up the BBQ....
> 
> 
> 
> You guys BBQ?? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every opportunity we get (and that's not many!!)
Click to expand...

Yum, BBQ Bangers 'N' Mash.


----------



## Hark

Drove to garage to get tyres fitted to my new rims.

Dropped off wheels and tyres.

The garage then point out that only one of the wheels is shadow chrome and the other three are hyper silver.

Go home in a grump.

Wash car and fit stubby aerial.

Still in grump.


----------



## Lovinit

Spent the day cleaning the car... Wash, clay, wax n polish... Then put my new carbon look sills on...

Very happy... But knackered!!

James


----------



## Guzi

Lovinit said:


> Spent the day cleaning the car... Wash, clay, wax n polish... Then put my new carbon look sills on...
> 
> Very happy... But knackered!!
> 
> James


did you polish your car then wax it afterwards? Im a bit sad me cos i love cleaning my car and have read that you should always wax your car straight after polishing it!


----------



## jamman

Hark said:


> Drove to garage to get tyres fitted to my new rims.
> 
> Dropped off wheels and tyres.
> 
> The garage then point out that only one of the wheels is shadow chrome and the other three are hyper silver.
> 
> Go home in a grump.
> 
> Wash car and fit stubby aerial.
> 
> Still in grump.


Oh mate am I allowed to find that a little funny or not in a sadistic way ...............


----------



## jamman

Fitted my Forge special limited edition black fuel cap (yes i thought id ordered the polished one)










Had TT shop sell and fit me a QS grill for a lot less than they are going for second hand on ebay ( figure that one out)










After humming and haring had the car remapped to run on momentum and I LUUUURRRRVVVEEEEE IT even more now BRUM BRUM


----------



## Hark

Love those LM rims. And no you're not allowed to laugh, wasted my Saturday morning. :roll:


----------



## jamman

Hark said:


> Love those LM rims. And no you're not allowed to laugh, wasted my Saturday morning. :roll:


Why thank you Sir


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> Love those LM rims. And no you're not allowed to laugh, wasted my Saturday morning. :roll:


Ahhh mate that sucks hairy arse cracks [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] how did that happen?

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Mix up at factory. Boxes all say smoked chrome so factory obviously boxed them incorrectly.


----------



## jamman

Hark said:


> Mix up at factory. Boxes all say smoked chrome so factory obviously boxed them incorrectly.


Did you not have them out polishing and sealing them in the living room before you went to the garage (I did)


----------



## ViperOneZero

today i carried out the N249 Delete 

lots to do tomorrow


----------



## Paza3

Woo just one a set of 40mm apex springs!!! almost new for 30 quid!!


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> fitted my alloy wheel removal spike and A8 towing eye in to spare wheel tool holder. Does that class as a mod?


If I do it as well, then yes! Need to; got me A8 eye jammed under the spare wheel cover and metal wheel guide sitting in the garage. Hell, it's only polystyrene wot needs trimming to shape. And if you can do it... :wink:


----------



## Lovinit

dg74 said:


> Lovinit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the day cleaning the car... Wash, clay, wax n polish... Then put my new carbon look sills on...
> 
> Very happy... But knackered!!
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> did you polish your car then wax it afterwards? Im a bit sad me cos i love cleaning my car and have read that you should always wax your car straight after polishing it!
Click to expand...

 i just went to the show n shine ... how to section of this forum... on detailing and cleaning the car...

its all good... looks lovely

i


----------



## Diveratt

4 hours cleaning the TT thanks for all the stuff Dooka


----------



## dzTT

spent hours lowering the coilovers only to get to the last one and its seized, so had to go taking the rest of them back up to the same height in the dark


----------



## jamman

Found any excuse to get out in my freshly mapped roadster for a blast 

Even missed my infamous post Sunday Lunch kip ..................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## gogs

Joined the TTOC today, well last night!


----------



## Converted2VW

gogs said:


> Joined the TTOC today, well last night!


x2

+ Bought my first ever TT! So excited!

a 2001 TT Roadster 225 in Nimbus Gray with Black Interior.
79,000 miles with one-owner.

Picked it up in South Carolina and drove it home 1000 miles to Houston, TX - I was ecstatic!!!

Happy to be here guys!


----------



## landwomble

...yesterday I flew back from Redmond, WA. Left at 19:30 PST Sat night, got back home 3pm UK time after 11 hours travelling, stayed up till midnight, got up at 6 with the kids, went to work today. Despite this, today I've managed to:

* clean/condition the front seats with Liquid Leather (pretty good, not got all the muck out but guess that's what happens with silver leather!)
* drip some Captain Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure into the top of the rear spoiler to try and stop rain getting in the rear hatch
* apply some Kurust to a couple of stonechips 
* modify the interior light fitting with a couple of resistors to take LEDs without flickering, then fitted the LED bulbs. Looks great.

Oh, and worked out that the window reset trick fixed the wind noise on the driver's side window! Quite pleased with myself...!


----------



## jamman

Converted2VW said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the TTOC today, well last night!
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> + Bought my first ever TT! So excited!
> 
> a 2001 TT Roadster 225 in Nimbus Gray with Black Interior.
> 79,000 miles with one-owner.
> 
> Picked it up in South Carolina and drove it home 1000 miles to Houston, TX - I was ecstatic!!!
> 
> Happy to be here guys!
Click to expand...

1000 miles ........  

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lovinit

Swapped out the old amp and sub that was in the at when I got it and replaced it with alpine bits.. Sounds pretty meaty.. Now Jst to make it look nice!!!!

Also think my thermostat isn't working properly! :0(
James


----------



## tricklexxx

My OSIR orbit ring arrived today from the USA shop...








...so did my smoked corners - they might take a bit longer to fit though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQ2K2

I received my OEM TT phone holder. Won on ebay. New condition/never used.     

cheers


----------



## Petrolthreads

TTQ2K2 said:


> I received my OEM TT phone holder. Won on ebay. New condition/never used.
> 
> cheers


Mmmmmmmm OEM, need pics now


----------



## TTQ2K2

Petrolthreads said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my OEM TT phone holder. Won on ebay. New condition/never used.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm OEM, need pics now
Click to expand...

Like the one shown here:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=186176&p=1880572&hilit=phone+mount#p1880572

Beautiful piece of TT alum. I'll post up when I get it installed (sans iPhone as I have not drunk that tea).

cheers.


----------



## Smeds

.. am very pleased my MK1 passed it's MOT with no advisories or issues. Happy days.


----------



## mikeat45

took mine for the MOT todsy all fine buuut
what really made me smile was driving behind 'er indoors when we picked it up
me with the top down listening to the sound of the V6 as she roared away
i had the biggest grin as i tried to catch up....my car can make smile even if im not in it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## landwomble

...finally fitted my footwell red lume. 
I used some adhesive 30cm red SMD strips like these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....2158096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_897wt_839

Took the ashtray out (single screw, drops down) and with a straightened coathanger I pushed a couple of cable runs from the ashtray to out near the vent holes in the footwells on the side of the transmission tunnel. Soldered the cables (both SMD strips in parallel) to the ashtray light terminals, and then stuck the SMD strips to the underside of the lower dashboard where they weren't directly visible. They're wired to come on with the sidelights and give a really cool mild red glow to the footwells at night.

I'm super pleased with this mod.


----------



## thedino

Discovered I need a Wak remap.....thanks Was


----------



## Super Josh

thedino said:


> Discovered I need a Wak remap.....thanks Was


It's always dangerous going to a meet, come away with so many 'must haves' 

Josh


----------



## Charlie

thedino said:


> Discovered I need a Wak remap.....thanks Was


I hate to say I told you so, but I told you so :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Converted2VW

jamman said:


> Converted2VW said:
> 
> 
> 
> + Bought my first ever TT! So excited!
> 
> a 2001 TT Roadster 225 in Nimbus Gray with Black Interior.
> 79,000 miles with one-owner.
> 
> Picked it up in South Carolina and drove it home 1000 miles to Houston, TX - I was ecstatic!!!
> 
> Happy to be here guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 miles ........
> 
> Welcome to the forum
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome!

And yes...I thought it was a bit crazy to buy a 10 year old car and drive it 1000 miles right away but I did my research (got a AAA membership just in case). It was a blast.

The highlight was driving down the interstate (I-65) at night time with the top down under a full moon with the moon in perigee (first time this happened in 20 years) and it was so bright outside! Amazing!

The car needs some work but it's in good condition...love the Nappa leather seats!


----------



## kazinak

bought brand new lcd display for my dashpod  will be fitting on saturday


----------



## donuTT

put LED sidelight (and never managed to put the plastic cover back....)


----------



## jamman

Converted2VW said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Converted2VW said:
> 
> 
> 
> + Bought my first ever TT! So excited!
> 
> a 2001 TT Roadster 225 in Nimbus Gray with Black Interior.
> 79,000 miles with one-owner.
> 
> Picked it up in South Carolina and drove it home 1000 miles to Houston, TX - I was ecstatic!!!
> 
> Happy to be here guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 miles ........
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> And yes...I thought it was a bit crazy to buy a 10 year old car and drive it 1000 miles right away but I did my research (got a AAA membership just in case). It was a blast.
> 
> The highlight was driving down the interstate (I-65) at night time with the top down under a full moon with the moon in perigee (first time this happened in 20 years) and it was so bright outside! Amazing!
> 
> The car needs some work but it's in good condition...love the Nappa leather seats!
Click to expand...

Sounds like you had a great time.....


----------



## Mondo

...gave her a good clean - wash, polish, tailpipes - and got the IM as good as I want it. Not mirror, just matching the CP.

Not the best pic, but you can see the effect of the 25mm Eibach springs fitted a few weeks ago. Look to be settling nicely:


----------



## jamman

Replaced my 2 number plate bulb holders.

Replaced my OS Bose speaker cover.

Does life get any more exciting :lol:


----------



## DDcrash

Got 2 niggly dents sorted on the door.


----------



## peter-ss

kazinak said:


> bought brand new lcd display for my dashpod  will be fitting on saturday


Excellent.

I replaced mine too; it was a bit fiddly but worth it!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151465&start=0&hilit=diy+dis


----------



## jamman

peter-ss said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought brand new lcd display for my dashpod  will be fitting on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> I replaced mine too; it was a bit fiddly but worth it!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151465&start=0&hilit=diy+dis
Click to expand...

CRICKEY MAJOR RESPECT


----------



## kazinak

peter-ss said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought brand new lcd display for my dashpod  will be fitting on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> I replaced mine too; it was a bit fiddly but worth it!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151465&start=0&hilit=diy+dis
Click to expand...

i'm using soldering iron 5-6 hour a day,5 days a week, i think hardest part for me will be removing the dashpod 

btw thanks for the link


----------



## welshgar

just replaced the standard spoiler with a V6 one.  makes such a difference, well happy with it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guzi

Cleaned the interior, conditioned the leather, watched the match  , now im off to Yarm!


----------



## mkw007

Fitted Forge short shifter


----------



## Daz8n

...cleaned the TB, cleaned the MAF, bypassed the N249, sprayed my front rings black...

Still not running quite right though... and pretty certain I need a new MAF anyway, no airflow when measuring block 002

Daz


----------



## fozzie34

Changed both side light bulbs for LED versions. Must of got lucky as it took about 5 mins to do


----------



## Garvie

change fuse number 33 to get my aliens working again 8)


----------



## roddy

drove to asda


----------



## WhittleTT

Fitted StevieTT's bling kit and cleaned engine bay


----------



## TT Boycie

Hit the magic number [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Also spent 2 hours with steel wool. From this:










To this:










Fit the GTT sportlite tomorrow


----------



## mkw007

and tommorow TT Boycie, you need to get yourself a new camera or keep off the 'dog' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyv6

Fitted my refurbished TT OEM BBS RS wheels.

Waited a long time to get em sorted & am very pleased with result even though took me 3 hours to fit centre caps as the wallies had powdercoated the inner screw centres for the centre caps patience has won through & fit sweet with no rattles.

Monday fingers crossed got some ramp time change haldex fit Milltek poss bmc new aircon unit & few other jobs depending on how things go.

Knowing my luck will probably only get haldex done as nothing goes according to plan

Always an optimist so keep ur fingers crossed for me

Gary


----------



## landwomble

Did the double brake light mod, ghetto-style. After trying to make a spring clip out of hairclips, bits of tin etc I settled for soldering a short wire link from the brake contact to the bottom of the bulb. Works great, and should I have to change a bulb at the roadside the solder will chip off easily enough.

Also removed the passenger side number plate housing, scraped the corrosion surrounding the hole off, applied kurust and then primed the metal ready for painting tomorrow.


----------



## Diveratt

Took 20 minutes to add the hour on to the TT clock


----------



## Converted2VW

jamman said:


> Converted2VW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 miles ........
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> And yes...I thought it was a bit crazy to buy a 10 year old car and drive it 1000 miles right away but I did my research (got a AAA membership just in case). It was a blast.
> 
> The highlight was driving down the interstate (I-65) at night time with the top down under a full moon with the moon in perigee (first time this happened in 20 years) and it was so bright outside! Amazing!
> 
> The car needs some work but it's in good condition...love the Nappa leather seats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time.....
Click to expand...

Definitely did...Thx

Changed the serpentine belt over the weekend.
Amazed at all the stuff I had to remove to actually change the belt! It was easy once everything was out of the way


----------



## TheMetalMan0

WhittleTT said:


> Fitted StevieTT's bling kit and cleaned engine bay


W.O.W. What did you use on the plastics to bring them up so black?


----------



## landwomble

Fitted new pressed plates to replace old, manky ones with Blackburn Audi advertising frame. Look great, especially with the LED rear plate lights.


----------



## Lovinit

Got back in the TT since Friday... After completing a 680mile round trip to Amsterdam,Antwerp and Brugge in a borrowed BMW diesel! obviously wish I'd taken the TT but there was four of us!! BMW's economy was pretty amazing.. 51mpg!

But nothing like slipping back into the TT, like a pair of comfy slippers!


----------



## jamman

Is officially "catch up on stone chips day" and at approaching 125,000 miles there's a few :lol:


----------



## Kanikuman

Today I recieved my kickplate inserts thanks to Charlie, and will hopefully (weather permitting) be fitting them tommorrow. I'll post some pictures once fitted.


----------



## corkrebel28

Paid my VRT to import my new baby to Ireland. 946 euro to good ole government. Still shes worth it. Still need to get some pics up on here :roll:


----------



## kazinak

changed spark plugs ,two coilpacks and fix three splited wires on coilpacks connectors, 
what a difference


----------



## Lovinit

hit the 50000 mile club...


----------



## jamman

Received my metal pressed plates (LOVE 'EM)

and......

Just confirmed a fantastic deal for a perfect black Audi hard top with fitting kit (SO EXCITED)


----------



## fozzie34

Had a 7mm kidney stone in my right kidney zapped at my local hospital. Will return to work once I've stopped pissing claret


----------



## jamman

fozzie34 said:


> Had a 7mm kidney stone in my right kidney zapped at my local hospital. Will return to work once I've stopped pissing claret


Ouchie


----------



## Diveratt

Colour coded wheels refurbed and back on the TT.


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> Received my metal pressed plates (LOVE 'EM)
> 
> and......
> 
> Just confirmed a fantastic deal for a perfect black Audi hard top with fitting kit (SO EXCITED)


received my pressed plates to


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my metal pressed plates (LOVE 'EM)
> 
> and......
> 
> Just confirmed a fantastic deal for a perfect black Audi hard top with fitting kit (SO EXCITED)
> 
> 
> 
> received my pressed plates to
Click to expand...

Quite impressed with the quality considering the price I take it you got some from that ebay seller £26 delivered


----------



## kazinak

yes £26 deliverd from ebay, just waiting for surrounding to come


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> yes £26 deliverd from ebay, just waiting for surrounding to come


I bought some red chrome ones but they dont work (for me)


----------



## Super Josh

jamman said:


> Received my metal pressed plates (LOVE 'EM)


Ooooh get some pics up 

SJ


----------



## peter-ss

Received my spring copy of Audi Magazine :?

and received my spring copy of AbsoluTTe


----------



## welshgar

fitted a Forge TIP ready for tomorrows RR @ TSR.

Lets hope it all goes well


----------



## Mondo

...got a sodding great cardboard box in the post (my letterbox is huge... :roll: ) with my new Mont Blanc Vista 320 roof box. Pics all 'round later.


----------



## Charlie

jamman said:


> Received my metal pressed plates (LOVE 'EM)
> 
> and......
> 
> Just confirmed a fantastic deal for a perfect black Audi hard top with fitting kit (SO EXCITED)


You certainly did get a great deal on it buddy - just not as good as mine (insert sticky out tongue smilie )

Charlie


----------



## Red-tt

got the hardtop off  and stored
Prepped the soft top with fabrasil 

now watch it rain for a week :!: :roll:


----------



## Charlie

Red-tt said:


> got the hardtop off  and stored
> Prepped the soft top with fabrasil
> 
> now watch it rain for a week :!:  :roll:


I just can't bring myself to remove mine at the moment - I luuuurve it 

I also got given a hardtop bag by markypoo (cheers darling :-* ) so with a few minor repairs I will be able to store it as and when 

Charlie


----------



## NAFE_P

topped up the oil, ordered new wiper blades, got annoyed with the rain as I wanted to fit my red 'Charlie' kickplate inserts.


----------



## Redtoy

decided to sort the electric window on my every day car, Mk2 Laguna, panel off, regulator out and sliced my finger on the runner!! Ouch [smiley=bigcry.gif] , trip to A&E, now in the pointing position for the next week !!!


----------



## thedino

Fitted comfort indicators and parrot Bluetooth handsfree kit and music streaming


----------



## Mondo

thedino said:


> Fitted comfort indicators and parrot Bluetooth handsfree kit and music streaming


Cool! What kit did you use and whereja geddit from?


----------



## smally4

went to view my first tt but found lots of gunk on bottom of oil filler cap and had no oil in her so put me off  now back on the hunt


----------



## Mondo

...had a wee tussle with a Boxter S. A short section of smooth, 2-lane road just south of Gatwick before you get to Crawley. Just doodling along but sitting in the outside lane coming up to a roundabout 'cause a) makes the exit easier and b) I like to give it some welly along the resultant straight before backing off again. So, coming up to the roundabout this Boxter comes up behind me, not loads faster, just a little and, when we get to the roundabout he ducks inside and pulls away as we leave the roundabout. So I look, spot it's a roadster and an S and figure... well, I've always wondered how I'd fare against a Boster S so thought... yeah, sod it. :twisted:

Foot down, belting thru the gears after this bloke who was about 20 metres ahead on the left, both of us screaming up towards the next roundabout. And, given he started 20 ahead, we kept that distance right up to, er, when we gave up. Officer... Nice to know that with a slight weight penalty of buggy in the boot and my son and his Britax chair in the back, I kept on par with a Boster S. Minus this (admittedly slight) weight disadvantage of around 30kgs I reckon I would have slowly reeled him in. 

He pulled into a hand carwash just before Jeffrey's Car Farm (?) just before Crawley, and I reverted to dawdle mode. And yes, I'm pretty sure he was going for it. And yes, I'd have loved to have seen the look on his face when pondering how a 'standard' 225 could be keeping up with his S. 

So. Very pleased to know if I ever run into a Boxter S in need of an attitude adjustment I'm able to adminster said treatment.


----------



## malstt

Fitted a carbon tt badge thanks to charlie.


----------



## smally4

that looks well good nice spoiler too


----------



## thedino

Mondo said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted comfort indicators and parrot Bluetooth handsfree kit and music streaming
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! What kit did you use and whereja geddit from?
Click to expand...

Take a look at this - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=202254


----------



## L90OOK

Had a 4 wheel alignment, steering wheel is now straight. :roll: 
Replaced the thermostate, gauge is now steady on 90  
Ordered a Black anodised Forge Big Knob :mrgreen:


----------



## kazinak

fited pressed number plates 8)


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> my son and his Britax chair in the back


Mmmmmm


----------



## ViperOneZero

Fit charlies Xmas edition shift gate and lights. Wired it all up to power up when lights are switch on. Added connector blocks behind ashtrash for furture mods :-D .

The shiftgate needed some major surgery to make reverse engage without fouling the gate.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> my son and his Britax chair in the back
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm
Click to expand...

He's more of a speed-freak than I am! But before I'm cast into the fiery pits of hell:

He was asleep (not sure if that's a + or a -)
No other traffic
Clear, straight, smooth road (yes, they do occasionally pop up in the UK)
Perfect weather (again, yes, it does occasionally pop up in the UK)
The fun stopped after one charge up thru the gears and, although we may well have been speeding by the time the fun stopped, we got nowhere near triple figures.

Or is it the fact I went with a Britax chair and not a Maxi-Cosi? :wink:


----------



## Charlie

GunnerGibson said:


> Fit charlies Xmas edition shift gate and lights. Wired it all up to power up when lights are switch on. Added connector blocks behind ashtrash for furture mods :-D .
> 
> The shiftgate needed some major surgery to make reverse engage without fouling the gate.


I have addressed this in your other post mate, a few others found it a bit of an issue and resolved it by fitting the kit loosely, then putting the car into reverse gear before tightening it all up 

Charlie


----------



## tricklexxx

Finally fitted my LiquidTT!

Spent far too much time trying to make an acrylic lens so it had a more OEM look, like the rev counter and speedo, as all the photos I've seen looked a bit (dare I say) 'Halfords Special'...  :?

Couldn't get the finish round the joystick hole right on the Acrylic lens so binned that idea! :evil:

Needn't have worried as it looks great in the flesh, photos don't them justice! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## L90OOK

Put two Falken FK452 boots on the front  
Tomorrow is to fit the FMBK if it arrives


----------



## kazinak

orderd powerflex dog bone bushes


----------



## SAJ77

.....walked in the sodding rain to go up the Petronas Towers only to be greeted by this sign! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









BUT on a brighter note.....got my tickets for the Malaysian F1 GP on Sunday!


----------



## L90OOK

Cleaned my front seats


----------



## kadvr6

the TT went for its first MOT since i have owned it , and it passed with flying colours


----------



## S16LAD

Have a rear bumper and 3 bar grille in the front room (much to the Mrs delight) waiting to be fitted at the weekend from two forum members.... Thanks to Mark and Ian for sorting them both out, now if the man upstairs can organise some sun


----------



## imranbashir_uk

Done my first mods 

1. Fitted LED sidelights. It was much easier then I thought it would be, plenty of room.

2. Changed my scratched all alloy gear knob for another cleaner one.

3. Topped up my oil.

8)


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Have a rear bumper and 3 bar grille in the front room (much to the Mrs delight) waiting to be fitted at the weekend from two forum members.... Thanks to Mark and Ian for sorting them both out, now if the man upstairs can organise some sun


This may help mate - http://www.wak-tt.com/rearbumper/rearbumper.htm 

Charlie


----------



## basky

Deposited a nice little cheque for £159.70 from Mr Audi for my coilpacks I had replaced a few months earlier


----------



## Charlie

Took my rear recently tinted lights off to give them another few coats of lacquer 

Charlie


----------



## L90OOK

Replaced the dipstick tube as it disintegrated :roll: 
...& fitted this...


----------



## peter-ss

Nice gear knob  , but not so keen on the sellotaped on hands free kit  !


----------



## mkw007

Yeah, that's a nice lookin knob you got there L90OOK :roll: :roll:

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Mine's at the post office, picking it up tommorow, Forge big knob in black, they're on evilbay for £55.49 delivered. :wink: 
Not me selling em by the way.


----------



## S16LAD

Charlie said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a rear bumper and 3 bar grille in the front room (much to the Mrs delight) waiting to be fitted at the weekend from two forum members.... Thanks to Mark and Ian for sorting them both out, now if the man upstairs can organise some sun
> 
> 
> 
> This may help mate - http://www.wak-tt.com/rearbumper/rearbumper.htm
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Cheers dude, had spotted this and have it bookmarked on the ipad for when i get going, thanks Wak.... just need some girlie hands to get up and pop that old grille out!


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

mkw007 said:


> Mine's at the post office, picking it up tommorow, Forge big knob in black, they're on evilbay for £55.49 delivered. :wink:
> Not me selling em by the way.


Thanks for the tip, think that might be my first mod on payday :mrgreen:


----------



## L90OOK

peter-ss said:


> Nice gear knob  , but not so keen on the sellotaped on hands free kit  !


The hands free kit was in there when I bought the car. It will be taken out soon & replaced with a Parrot kit. 8)


----------



## Guest

Fitted mine too


----------



## L90OOK

manphibian said:


> Fitted mine too


Nice! 8)


----------



## S16LAD

Fitted my 3 bar grille, lost a chunk off my knuckle and had a cheeky TFI Friday Peroni with Charlene


----------



## landwomble

Half-assed a wiring loom in the kitchen worktop, to add line in to the concert II head unit.
plan is for a coiled Jack lead in ashtray with a toggle switch and led to indicate when on. I should be able toretain the CD changer this way and switch between...


----------



## roddy

washed the birdshit off the damned thing,,, was looking like a seagulls nest ( no decent car wash in Peterhead !! )


----------



## nate42

painted my Haldex Blue to black as I like to keep my mods stealth...


----------



## tt225lj

Ordered a private reg and went for a B road blast....within the speed limit of course officer.


----------



## pinky

Well yesterday...I got these....just need to find out where they all go now...lol :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

pinky said:


> Well yesterday...I got these....just need to find out where they all go now...lol :lol:


Now you need to change your screen name to "greeny". :wink:


----------



## basky

Replaced pissy coloured expansion tank bottle for a nice New white one. Nice 20 minute job


----------



## fozzie34

Flushed the PAS reservoir with proper fluid from Audi after I topped it up a few weeks ago with fluid made by Comma


----------



## landwomble

Wash, clay bar, Autoglym Super Resin Polish, Harly Wax, plus wheels done, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and treated with RainX.
Noticed an *awful* lot of stone chips whilst I was at it, but she doesn't look bad now I've finished...


----------



## jamman

Looks stunning mate (dont mention stones chips I've got way too many)


----------



## TTQ2K2

Bought a set of Boxster S seats to replace my GT3s...comfort over function.


----------



## Mondo

...bought some Master straps and some f*&k-off hooks and strung up the roof box to the roof of the garage. About a foot clear of the car underneath...


----------



## Diveratt

landwomble said:


> Wash, clay bar, Autoglym Super Resin Polish, Harly Wax, plus wheels done, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and treated with RainX.
> Noticed an *awful* lot of stone chips whilst I was at it, but she doesn't look bad now I've finished...


Noticed lots of chips on mine too when I polished it last week . I suspect its all the gritting that went on over the winter.

Kevin


----------



## jamman

Just about to leave to pick up my black hardtop for the summer ?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

today I planned on continuing where I left off last night... refurbing my QS wheels  ( outer rim curbing)..

I have been halted in my tracks by a bout of food poisoning  [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]

2 wheels to go :-D


----------



## peter-ss

Put a shed load (quite literally) of things in the For Sale section, including this!


----------



## dzTT

Just washed the car now gonna attempt to wrap some interior bits in 3M carbon vinyl...wish me luck :roll: :lol:


----------



## R3NN3R

I've had the car only a couple of weeks now and not really had a good chance to get my hands dirty.

Firstly, I took advantage of a friend of a friend who works for a local VAG specialist and had him source and fit a full cambelt kit and water pump. It was just in time to as we discovered the plastic impeller was cracked and imminently about to implode! All seems well.

Secondly, I installed my forge split-r after reading how the sound on my OEM was not right. I have to say the novelty of the open to atmosphere lost its novelty very quickly and was just an encouragement to drive out of character, I swifly changed to full re-circ.

I have a major service to book now, including hedlex (previous owner had long-life last) and MOT in June to look forward to that will require hopefully only a pair of tyres (might be a good reason for a change in wheels!?!). Spend-spend-spend.

Dave


----------



## kazinak

lowered my car another 6mm


----------



## S16LAD

De-badged the rear end, smoooooth.....!


----------



## SAJ77

(Well yesterday)...went to the Malaysian F1 GP 

*Click to play video*


----------



## TT51

SAJ77 said:


> (Well yesterday)...went to the Malaysian F1 GP
> 
> *Click to play video*


Watching and listening to that made me tingle  I haven't been to the F1 for years but always remember the noise on the start and anywhere really on the first lap.

Nice one Saj


----------



## les

Fitted an LED high power reversing light bulb (well Bigsyd did at the chop shop).


----------



## thedino

Kerbed my one pristine alloy (all others kerbed by previous owner)


----------



## Reeiss

Hey Les could you post a pic of that? I'm thinking of doing the same 

And today the postman delivered a package from TTShop! The QS 3 bar grill! And now I'm in the garage trying to... get it on :lol:


----------



## les

Reeiss said:


> Hey Les could you post a pic of that? I'm thinking of doing the same
> 
> And today the postman delivered a package from TTShop! The QS 3 bar grill! And now I'm in the garage trying to... get it on :lol:


Sorry I didnt take any pic's. I bought it off bigsyd who also fitted it for me.


----------



## Charlie

les said:


> Fitted an LED high power reversing light bulb (well Bigsyd did at the chop shop).


I did this last week, it has 102 LEDS and I got it from thedino  (cheers buddy)



thedino said:


> Kerbed my one pristine alloy (all others kerbed by previous owner)


Perfect time for some new wheels then mate 

Charlie


----------



## landwomble

...did the wakbox mod. Took about 10 minutes to get the airbox out, and about five to drill it using woodwork hole bits. Sounds quite meaty, deeper induction noise and turbo can be heard more clearly. Also noticed the K&N filter was *filthy*. Cleaned it up a bit but need to do it properly with water and re-oil it. I've an aerosol of Green Cotton filter oil, wonder if that would be OK.

Stupidly didn't measure intake temp before and after with Torque...


----------



## thedino

Completed the symmetry mod - just the debadging to do on the rear!


----------



## kazinak

fited dogbone powerflex bushes 8)


----------



## jamman

thedino said:


> Completed the symmetry mod - just the debadging to do on the rear!


Love misano red LOVE IT


----------



## jamman

landwomble said:


> ...did the wakbox mod. Took about 10 minutes to get the airbox out, and about five to drill it using woodwork hole bits. Sounds quite meaty, deeper induction noise and turbo can be heard more clearly. Also noticed the K&N filter was *filthy*. Cleaned it up a bit but need to do it properly with water and re-oil it. I've an aerosol of Green Cotton filter oil, wonder if that would be OK.
> 
> Stupidly didn't measure intake temp before and after with Torque...


I'm sure I've read somewhere not to oil because it buggers the MAF up :?


----------



## landwomble

jamman said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...did the wakbox mod. Took about 10 minutes to get the airbox out, and about five to drill it using woodwork hole bits. Sounds quite meaty, deeper induction noise and turbo can be heard more clearly. Also noticed the K&N filter was *filthy*. Cleaned it up a bit but need to do it properly with water and re-oil it. I've an aerosol of Green Cotton filter oil, wonder if that would be OK.
> 
> Stupidly didn't measure intake temp before and after with Torque...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere not to oil because it buggers the MAF up :?
Click to expand...

There's a lot of talk about oil, K&N filters and MAFs (I remember having this conversation back in the late 90s on the ClubGTI mailing list, before forums existed (!) when I had my beloved Corrado and then MkII 16v GTI). Basically, you need *some* oil, but drench it and some may end up on the filter. I think rebreathed oil via TIP is more of a risk. I cleaned it up and gave it a very light coat on the outside with Green Cotton filter oil pump-action spray. Seems fine so far, although I'll be monitoring it now I have the Torque app on Android...Since I cleaned it max MAF reading's gone from 195 to 206, which is a nice little increase in indicated BHP!


----------



## Nem

Fitted the Forge 3-Way Cam Cover pipe along with their Charge pipe to DV and N75 Hoses 

More Forge goodness 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT

picked up my 993 TT calipers after a repaint .. :-*










also paid a small fortune for 
4x small hole brake damper
4x large hole brake damper
1x porsche 993tt front rotor - left side
1x porsche 993tt front rotor - right side
2x porsche brake wear sensors
hawk performance pads

8)


----------



## Charlie

thedino said:


> Completed the symmetry mod - just the debadging to do on the rear!


And your exhaust aligned properly 

Charlie


----------



## thedino

Charlie said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed the symmetry mod - just the debadging to do on the rear!
> 
> 
> 
> And your exhaust aligned properly
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Hopefully being sorted on Saturday.

Along with possibly a new power steering pump [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SAJ77

TT51 said:


> Watching and listening to that made me tingle  I haven't been to the F1 for years but always remember the noise on the start and anywhere really on the first lap.
> 
> Nice one Saj


Cheers Neil.

It was superb, like you say its the noise that gets you!

I went to the Singapore race last year but the noise here was even better (maybe due to the stadium set up)......its actually painful without earplugs! The amount of people watching the race with fingers in the ears was staggering :lol:


----------



## Reeiss

My carbon fiber spoiler lip just arrived!    
Now I have something creative to do today! :lol:


----------



## Reeiss

It's like christmas today! My Connects2 iPod aux thing also came


----------



## smally4

Today I ....... Painted my front callipers red 8)

Just got the backs to do at some point :roll:


----------



## TTCool

...treated the leather in my TT with Gliptone Liquid Leather Gentle Cleaner and Leather Conditioner. I also coated the 'hairy' side of two pieces of hardboard which I keep under the seats for that extra leather smell 

I also went to the tip and emptied one Jerrycan of waste oil and one Jerrycan of 5 star leaded petrol courtesy of the Regent Oil Company from way back 

Oh, and had a puncture repaired in my right rear tyre :evil:

Joe


----------



## kazinak

book my car for a remap on monday 

can't whait


----------



## Hark

Washed and clayed the car yesterday. Halfway through paint cleaning now and then about to crack out the DA and start the polishing. It's bloody hard work though, my back is killing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the Golf. good clean and fited a small but very nice alloy badge to the qS


----------



## burns

...had my bonnet scratches repaired. 

Not perfect, but passable until I can afford a respray (although I shall still be keeping a discreet distance from certain incredibly observant members of the NW crew!).


----------



## Gazzer

drove her to work and washed her while awaiting ovens to heat up. first drive in 10 days so felt good with top down


----------



## Guzi

Took it for a full service. Clay kit arrived today so i'll be doing that tomorra.


----------



## Adam-tt

fitted the brake light switch what a pain in the arse the lower dash is getting on and off [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## smally4

Cleaned my leather and Buffed it up looks great


----------



## oceans7

Have been driving along hastings seafront, in the glorious sunshine inside my glorious silver coupe,with the air con on full blast and moby humping out the Bose system. Sheer Bliss.


----------



## ViperOneZero

installed some Spats.


----------



## les

Drove to Clithero with Jan then had a blast from there to Dunsop Bridge and onto Whitwell to home. Nice sunny weather and chatted to some people from the MG club on a run out while at Dunsop Bridge.


----------



## Guzi

Washed and tar removed, clayed it, polished it, hoovered it, interior shampoo foamed it. 3 and half hours! Really happy with how the bonnet came up as that was bit that really needed claying.


----------



## Red-tt

dg74 said:


> Washed and tar removed, clayed it, polished it, hoovered it, interior shampoo foamed it. 3 and half hours! Really happy with how the bonnet came up as that was bit that really needed claying.


Gleaming mate


----------



## peter-ss

Gave the hot towel leather cleaning a go with great results.

Blue stained leather










Steaming hot towel applied and agitated slightly










Followed by a quick wipe over with Liquid Leather conditioner










The towel just lifted away the blue.


----------



## Guzi

why thank you sir


----------



## Guzi

Great job Pete


----------



## smally4

Very nice peter looks simple but effective I'll have to try it some time


----------



## Kanikuman

The car was only a bit dusty (curse you pollen!) so I gave her a quick wash and then a coating of Red Mist. I also went over the windows with some Clearly Menthol, sealed the alloys, blackened the tyre walls, rear valance and exhaust tips and cleaned the engine bay. There's a bit of hologramming all over but I'm putting that down to the warm weather and the fact I applied too much wax last week, but she looks good!


----------



## Charlie

...picked up 10 of these new shiftgates.


















pm me if you would like one or more info

Charlie


----------



## R3NN3R

I had a bad start to the week and £96 lighter in the wallet thanks to a dead battery. I hadn't used it over the weekend. I had only filled with water and chargerd it two weeks ago as part of the new car routine, but alas! Borrowed time I think I was on. It was charged for resale in 2005; so its not done too bad. Just pants timing. Major service and Hedlex next week and tyres to follow. Lets just hope there's nothing found for the MOT next month, ha!


----------



## L90OOK

Had the crack in the windscreen repaired by autoglass 8)


----------



## Daz8n

... ordered new brakes all round from the Mintex/Brembo/Zimmerman group buy and F&R R32 ARBs and a full set of Powerflex bushes from Awesome. Can't wait for the fitting!! Will have to scrap my cheap lowering kit and get some coilovers from Charlie to do it justice though!!!

Daz


----------



## fozzie34

Looked to fit 4 reversing sensor to the TT. Bought them from Amazon before I looked and now can't see where to fit them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kazinak

Remaped my car, WoW just wow, car feels so fast now


----------



## Charlie

Daz8n said:


> Will have to scrap my cheap lowering kit and get some coilovers from Charlie to do it justice though!!! Daz


 :-* :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## landwomble

Got a cheap vag-com cable in the post, and bought an LCR splitter.
"This going on a Seat, then son?" Me: "Do any of them?"...etc


----------



## Daz8n

landwomble said:


> Got a cheap vag-com cable in the post, and bought an LCR splitter.
> "This going on a Seat, then son?" Me: "Do any of them?"...etc


How much are the LCRs going for these days?


----------



## landwomble

Daz8n said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a cheap vag-com cable in the post, and bought an LCR splitter.
> "This going on a Seat, then son?" Me: "Do any of them?"...etc
> 
> 
> 
> How much are the LCRs going for these days?
Click to expand...

£37.85.
Seat have caught on...!


----------



## thedino

Dropped my TT off at the TT shop to have the steering rack replaced!


----------



## kazinak

landwomble said:


> Daz8n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a cheap vag-com cable in the post, and bought an LCR splitter.
> "This going on a Seat, then son?" Me: "Do any of them?"...etc
> 
> 
> 
> How much are the LCRs going for these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £37.85.
> Seat have caught on...!
Click to expand...

my work colleague,have bought one for £30 last friday at local seat dealer


----------



## Neb

thedino said:


> Dropped my TT off at the TT shop to have the steering rack replaced!


Be prepared to bend over for that one! Had to do mine 2 years ago and it wasn't nice.

Yesterday I removed that 50lb dead weight behind the bumper. Nice to have the back end at the same height!


----------



## Lego

Think you can guess


----------



## SteveMaybury

Replaced my split Gearstick Gaiter, and used a thin marker pen to fill in the scratched, white patches on my stereo buttons. Interior door handles next - previous owner must have had big nails and lots of jewellery.

I also wrote a relatively modest list of the things that I need to do to my TT, with projected costs. Came out at £2000ish, with labour where needed, to improve its looks (removal of wheel arch dent, heavy all-round machine polish), performance (DV, induction and remap) and handling (lowering, ARBs and DEFCON).

I'll be keeping this list hidden from the Mrs.


----------



## les

Finally got round to changing my radiator top up bottle for a nice new white one.


----------



## les

SteveMaybury said:


> Replaced my split Gearstick Gaiter, and used a thin marker pen to fill in the scratched, white patches on my stereo buttons. Interior door handles next - previous owner must have had big nails and lots of jewellery.


I do real leather covers for the grab handles £5 inc P&P within the UK. I supply easy to follow and fit instructions with them. If your interested just drop me a PM. Lots on here have bought them from me.


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

Les, how do you fit the handle covers ? Do you actually need to remove the handle first ? And if so, is it tricky ?


----------



## les

Roger Irrelevant said:


> Les, how do you fit the handle covers ? Do you actually need to remove the handle first ? And if so, is it tricky ?


Nope no need to remove the handles and easy to do, you glue them around the OEM handles. Mine have been on over 18months now without any problems at all here's a pic.


----------



## andyTT180

les said:


> SteveMaybury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my split Gearstick Gaiter, and used a thin marker pen to fill in the scratched, white patches on my stereo buttons. Interior door handles next - previous owner must have had big nails and lots of jewellery.
> 
> 
> 
> I do real leather covers for the grab handles £5 inc P&P within the UK. I supply easy to follow and fit instructions with them. If your interested just drop me a PM. Lots on here have bought them from me.
Click to expand...

I'v had les's leather covers on for a year now and they still look great, the leathers good quality


----------



## Adam-tt

thats 1 big strut brace LOL :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Washed and clayed my car and got my new toy out....

DAS-6 Pro from CYC 

Only managed to do the drivers door though!  Half term so looking after the kids...

Roll on the weekend... Oh bugger forgot I'm paintballing on Sat... I need more hours in the day! :lol:


----------



## landwomble

Spent a lunch break happily playing with VCDS and cheapo eBay cable. Found an N249 fault code (dammit), and recoded the car to beep on lock, enabled anti-hijack and reset throttle body. Yay.
When I got home, the LCR splitter I bought yesterday was winking at me. Got the kids in bed early and took advantage of the sunny evening to fit it to the car. I finished off in the dark, by torchlight, as ever but it looks *excellent*. 
Too dark for pics, unfortunately. 
I think fitting this has made it inevitable that I'll get a V6 rear valance come payday...


----------



## Charlie

landwomble said:


> I think fitting this has made it inevitable that I'll get a V6 rear valance come payday...


Get the QS one, same price and Phantom Black 

Oh and I took the hardtop back off again, so no doubt it will rain today 

Charlie


----------



## landwomble

Cheers Charlie! I'm not sure about the gloss QS one, as the rest of my grilles and the splitter are matt black! Although to be honest, the front lower grilles could do with a tidy up, if they're easy to remove I could do them gloss in Plastikote to match I guess?
The splitter's great, I'm really pleased with it. Fitted it in the dark last night, and in daylight it still looks good!









Edit: called in at Awesome on way home. Saw a QS valance - Charlie, you're right - it's much nicer looking. I ordered one for mine after seeing one on one of the Awesome guy's blue Roadster. Also saw one of those nice eBay-specials spoiler extensions. I'm having one of those next month I think...


----------



## burns

Spent the afternoon at Awesome getting:

Full service
Haldex service
K&N panel filter and Syd's DV fitted

Also bought Syd's spacers to fit at a later date.

I am now on the slippery slope! :lol:


----------



## landwomble

Sprayed my lower front grille gloss black to match the QS valance I ordered yesterday:
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/audi-tt-gloss-front-grille/


----------



## TTQ2K2

well yesterday actually, cleaned and redyed damaged seat bolster. IMO, looks much better. Looks better in real life. I still need to let it sit/dry/bond undistrubed for 48 hours, then buff with dry cloth.

Cleaned and ready for dye:










After seven very light/thin coats:










cheers


----------



## bigsyd

Today I was so pissed with the car I poured acid over it   viewtopic.php?f=31&t=206170


----------



## Diveratt

Came home to a flat battery in the TT


----------



## S16LAD

Fitted my connects2 iPod thingy, managed to give myself a bloody nose/lip due to the halfrauds stereo keys :-(


----------



## R80RTT

Received my New Car From Belfast 2.0 Quattro Sport in Red...Now my garage will be exciting soon...It was delivered on a truck...went straight in the garage...not even driven it yet....450 bhp..How long can I hold out...lol


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Fitted my connects2 iPod thingy, managed to give myself a bloody nose/lip due to the halfrauds stereo keys :-(


LOL, did you punch yourself in the face pulling on the keys - fingers slipped = fat lip. I will of course rip the piss mecilessly on Tuesday 

I had a feeling that scenario was going to occur when the ones we tried at mine got stuck 

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT

Lol i ripped my fingers open.. They should have a health and safety notice stamped on the side.. Its easier to take the centre console out first.. :idea:

="Charlie"]


S16LAD said:


> Fitted my connects2 iPod thingy, managed to give myself a bloody nose/lip due to the halfrauds stereo keys :-(


LOL, did you punch yourself in the face pulling on the keys - fingers slipped = fat lip. I will of course rip the piss mecilessly on Tuesday 

I had a feeling that scenario was going to occur when the ones we tried at mine got stuck 

Charlie[/quote]


----------



## S16LAD

Charlie said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my connects2 iPod thingy, managed to give myself a bloody nose/lip due to the halfrauds stereo keys :-(
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, did you punch yourself in the face pulling on the keys - fingers slipped = fat lip. I will of course rip the piss mecilessly on Tuesday
> 
> I had a feeling that scenario was going to occur when the ones we tried at mine got stuck
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Yes mate pretty much, although less of a punch and more of a slice with the bloody key - would expect nothing less than the piss to be ripped to be honest :wink:

On the plus side I'm pretty chuffed with it as a piece of kit and the sound quality is really good...


----------



## TTCool

&#8230;have been washing and detailing my TT; checking levels and tyre pressures in readiness for the drive over to tomorrows Yorkshire Big Breakfast event at Malton. 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=205907

Also, answered related e-mails and looking forward to meeting my friends and enthusiasts from Piston Heads and the TT Forum of course 

Have an equally good day guys and gals 

Joe


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Yes mate pretty much, although less of a punch and more of a slice with the bloody key - would expect nothing less than the piss to be ripped to be honest :wink:
> 
> On the plus side I'm pretty chuffed with it as a piece of kit and the sound quality is really good...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: twat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

Had my coilpacks replaced F.O.C. 

Got a complimentary wash as well 

Drank 3 cappucinos whilst waiting 

Broke my clutch pedal when I arrived home [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Used liquid leather with half decent results, (I've got tiny specs of what looks like white paint everywhere) :?

Tried unsuccessfully to remove the rear valance and clean the exhaust 

I'm gonna get a good nights sleep and hope tomorrow goes a bit better


----------



## Gone

Got my coilpacks replaced FOC
Got told the car needs £400 worth of urgent remedial work (cobblers, me thinks)
Found the technician's Snap On screwdriver nestling on the scuttle panel when I got home
Polished charge pipe (well OK I did that yesterday)
Fitted Forge upper boost hose (1)
Replaced cam cover gasket & throttle body gasket
Oil/filter change
New spark plugs
Well earned G&T!


----------



## Nilesong

"Tried unsuccessfully to remove the rear valance and clean the exhaust"

You need to really hit those little plastic pins with a bradawl or something similiar. The screws are easy. Persevere my friend.

I went to the TT Shop the other day to sort my camber out. 2 X Forge adjustable tie bars and a lazer alignment later - I don't go round in circles anymore! 

They also noticed that my Eibach springs had corroded a tad.

Changed free of charge under warranty.

Thanks Justin!


----------



## basky

Nilesong said:


> "Tried unsuccessfully to remove the rear valance and clean the exhaust"
> 
> You need to really hit those little plastic pins with a bradawl or something similiar. The screws are easy. Persevere my friend.
> 
> You just need to know how those suckers work and they just pop out, look at push rivets :wink: http://www.trimclipsuk.com/?gclid=CMi90 ... 4QodxWTVGg


----------



## thedino

Picked my TT up from the TT shop after having the steering rack replaced and remembered why i love it again!


----------



## Guest

Got decat fitted at John Ashley exhausts :twisted:


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

basky said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tried unsuccessfully to remove the rear valance and clean the exhaust"
> 
> You need to really hit those little plastic pins with a bradawl or something similiar. The screws are easy. Persevere my friend.
> 
> You just need to know how those suckers work and they just pop out, look at push rivets :wink: http://www.trimclipsuk.com/?gclid=CMi90 ... 4QodxWTVGg
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think I just need to push the centre piece in a little further. WIll give it another go tomorrow.

By the way, are you anywhere near Minster ?


----------



## basky

Yeah, I think I just need to push the centre piece in a little further. WIll give it another go tomorrow.

By the way, are you anywhere near Minster ?[/quote]

Yes matey are you on the island then ?  Pop it round will do it for you :wink:


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

basky said:


> Yes matey are you on the island then ?  Pop it round will do it for you :wink:


No, I'm in London, but my dad has a static home* in Minster. Was hoping to visit this week, but after the clutch pedal disaster it doesn't look like that'll be happening now !

*caravan


----------



## Russ 182

thedino said:


> Picked my TT up from the TT shop after having the steering rack replaced and remembered why i love it again!


Bloody hell mate, youve had a bad run of luck with your tt havent you? Seems like theres always something gone tits up on it lol


----------



## SAJ77

....went to see David Coulthard thrash an F1 car down the High Street!!



















Also an ABT R8 LMS took to the strip.....(sorry about the terrible photo :lol:  )









Saj


----------



## Rich196

badyaker said:


> Got my coilpacks replaced FOC
> Got told the car needs £400 worth of urgent remedial work (cobblers, me thinks)
> Found the technician's Snap On screwdriver nestling on the scuttle panel when I got home
> Polished charge pipe (well OK I did that yesterday)
> Fitted Forge upper boost hose (1)
> Replaced cam cover gasket & throttle body gasket
> Oil/filter change
> New spark plugs
> Well earned G&T!


Which dealer did you use as your in my area?


----------



## Kanikuman

A bit retrospective, but I installed my new washer bottle cap yesterday, and gave the engine bay a bit of a clean. I had to take the filter out of the top of the bottle to make the cap fit, but it's not very tight and just lifts off. Is this normal?


----------



## TTQ2K2

...finished the install of my Boxster seats. Graphite grey from a 2003 Boxster. No heat, but electrically adjustable back so I built wiring harnesses for each seat. Fore/aft/up/down adjustments are all manual. They fit nice and snug across the back. Seat bottoms have more bolster than OEM TT so your arse stays put and they have a smaller foot print. Same for back, so these are also lighter than the OEM seats, but not as light as the GT3 seats I had previously installed. HOWTO to follow.










[smiley=cheers.gif]

EDIT: *HOWTO* Link on this thread:
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=206629


----------



## peter-ss

Had a nice drive through Buxton into Cheshire to collect some winter wheels, nipped into Little Moreton Hall for tea and cakes on the way back, and spent the evening cleaning the wheels!










Marvellous


----------



## R80RTT

Received my new private plates for the New Car....Cant wait to go to DvLa this week.... What a joy!!! Lol


----------



## ViperOneZero

removed all brackets surrounding the N249 valve. ditched off the valve itself and soldered on a resistor. liquid leathered seats.


----------



## landwomble

GunnerGibson said:


> removed all brackets surrounding the N249 valve. ditched off the valve itself and soldered on a resistor. liquid leathered seats.


is there a definitive N249 delete thread?
Been searching but got a variety of opinions! I've got an intermittent N249 error (which might well be the DV) but if this is simple, free and has some pedigree then I'm interested!


----------



## TT8N

...wondering which grill should put in...
3bar?
5?
badgeless?
[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## landwomble

For what over a better idea, sprayed silicon lube all over the gear mech under the bonnet to try and cure my sluggish gearchange. Bingo! The gearstick now snaps to center position when in neutral, rather than sticking to one side, and gear changes are slick. Yay me.


----------



## williamnicol1

Visited Clynelish Distillery, Brora - YUM!

And, Dunrobin Castle, Golspie - beautiful day.

Bill & Liz


----------



## williamnicol1

Wished I could suss this photo thing.










Bill


----------



## PeTTe-N

williamnicol1 said:


> Wished I could suss this photo thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


You need to get yourself a photobucket account, upload your pics on there and then use the image code to post pics on here by clicking where it says IMG Code (in photobucket) and then simply pasting the code into your post.


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

PeTTe-N said:


> williamnicol1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wished I could suss this photo thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get yourself a photobucket account, upload your pics on there and then use the image code to post pics on here by clicking where it says IMG Code (in photobucket) and then simply pasting the code into your post.
Click to expand...

Yep. I usually use tinypic. After you upload your pic it gives you a link to use on forums & message boards. Just copy that, and then paste it on here. The image tags will already be on the link.


----------



## williamnicol1

Let's see if this works!








Yeah!!








And another!








One more!








Thanks guys!  
Bill


----------



## williamnicol1

peter-ss said:


> Had a nice drive through Buxton into Cheshire to collect some winter wheels, nipped into Little Moreton Hall for tea and cakes on the way back, and spent the evening cleaning the wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvellous


Stunning wheels - are they rare or widely available? Not sure I have seen them before - newbie!

Bill


----------



## peter-ss

williamnicol1 said:


> Stunning wheels - are they rare or widely available? Not sure I have seen them before - newbie!
> 
> Bill


They're actually Mk2 wheels; I used to have winter tyres for my Mk1 but have bought a Mk2 now.

I spent three hours cleaning them yesterday and they now look almost new.


----------



## Guest

They're for the mk 2 Bill, He should be posting in his own section, but this one is better


----------



## peter-ss

williamnicol1 said:


> Bill


Very nice!

I'm sure Hoggy will approve.


----------



## peter-ss

manphibian said:


> They're for the mk 2 Bill, He should be posting in his own section, but this one is better


----------



## phillywilly

peter ss ....you traitor ! get back on mk2 site now :evil: 
ps dont tell anyone i was on here :wink:


----------



## fozzie34

Repaired my near neighbours 225TT. New battery goes flat after a week. Found the cause to be a buggered alarm


----------



## R3NN3R

I've dropped off my TT this morning for a full service, inc. Hedlex with http://www.dialynx.co.uk/index.htm, Swindon, Wilts. The previous owner had it on long-life so I'm having this done to be put back onto the annual schedule.

This should now see a fit TT after already having a new battery, 4 tires and a cambelt with waterpump replacement in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Adam-tt

Just booked the tt in for some body work and a clutch change May is going to be an expensive month :-(


----------



## jays_225

will be saying byebye the TT today [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will be back one day though


----------



## R3NN3R

R3NN3R said:


> I've dropped off my TT this morning for a full service, inc. Hedlex with http://www.dialynx.co.uk/index.htm, Swindon, Wilts. The previous owner had it on long-life so I'm having this done to be put back onto the annual schedule.
> 
> This should now see a fit TT after already having a new battery, 4 tires and a cambelt with waterpump replacement in the last 3 weeks.


Well I should have known better! :?

A clean bill of health mechanically - no fault codes. However, all was not so good for the forthcoming MOT. I was advised that I have TWO broken rear springs and a damaged o/s/r ball joint and bearing. Oh dear!

Charlie at vagmeistter has sorted me out with some Apex lowering springs. It will be going back next week to have them fitted and the ball joint and bearing replaced. Not a bad way to spend £750 (inc the service and Hedlex) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT

Haldex :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Not been on here for a while but had an oil and haldex service last week and getting rest of service plus new spark plugs done next week


----------



## Love_iTT

Changed my rear 25mm rear spacers to 20mm and fronts from 20mm to 15mm as I was getting a lot of rubbing on the inner wheel arches when going round corners or over hollows in the road. It's amazing how only 5mm makes such a difference - no rubbing at all now and it only looks fractionally different in comparison too.

Graham


----------



## kazinak

polished my car 8)


----------



## Charlie

Started to paint a spare strut brace red for my car and will Notromors another one later to polish it up 

Charlie


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> polished my car 8)


car looks really good, are you going to the goodwood meet this sunday?


----------



## kazinak

don't know, but car ready for german car meet today at brands hatch


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> don't know, but car ready for german car meet today at brands hatch


oh whens that, never heard of it?


----------



## kazinak

19.00

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=206947


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> 19.00
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=206947


oh i didnt see it, id be up for it but I think my car is to standard, ie totallay standard to fit in


----------



## Nogaro TT

Used Liquid Leather for the 1st time, washed and polished the TT!


----------



## burns

...had a fight with Audi because they are inept. :roll:

I only wanted undertray fixings but apparently they have to be ordered in!!! :lol:


----------



## fozzie34

...also had a fight with Audi because they are inept 

I only wanted a thermostat, but apparently they also have to be ordered in!! :lol:


----------



## burns

fozzie34 said:


> ...also had a fight with Audi because they are inept
> 
> I only wanted a thermostat, but apparently they also have to be ordered in!! :lol:


It's so bizarre! I've never seen anyone walk out of the parts department with something they just popped in for that day! What on earth do they keep in their stores??? One day I might jump over the counter and run in there to see - I imagine rows and rows of empty racking! :roll:


----------



## landwomble

Fitted a QS rear valance. Great mod as it's cheap, easy and makes a massive difference to the car's stance at the back!


----------



## kazinak

fitted new boost and oil temperature gauges 8)










in action


----------



## Love_iTT

...replaced the alarm at the back. I was getting the normal 4 beeps on start up plus when locking sometimes it would beep, sometimes it wouldn't. I know I could have taken it apart and tried to renew the batteries but I just couldn't be aresed. It took about 15 minutes to do and it now works as it should do. Well happy.

Graham


----------



## Rich196

Love_iTT said:


> ...replaced the alarm at the back. I was getting the normal 4 beeps on start up plus when locking sometimes it would beep, sometimes it wouldn't. I know I could have taken it apart and tried to renew the batteries but I just couldn't be aresed. It took about 15 minutes to do and it now works as it should do. Well happy.
> 
> Graham


4 beeps on start up, my car doesnt do this, but it doesnt beep when you i lock it tho, mine never has done any of this


----------



## landwomble

Damn you, Kazinak! I now *need* gauges like that!
What brand are they? Please don't say Defi...my wallet won't ever forgive you!
What do they look like with sidelights on and sidelights off?

Today I fitted this baby:








It was 2nd hand, and it took me *ages* to fit the bugger. Whether it's my linkages being a bit sloppy or what I don't know, but I had to grind the hell out of the gates to get reverse, 5th and 6th to engage nicely. It's pretty cool though and I think I like.
Got to sort out an improved gaiter underneath, and I'm going to fit a red LED SMD strip under the gate that lights with sidelights - but that's a job for tomorrow...


----------



## kazinak

landwomble said:


> Damn you, Kazinak! I now *need* gauges like that!
> What brand are they? Please don't say Defi...my wallet won't ever forgive you!
> What do they look like with sidelights on and sidelights off?
> 
> Today I fitted this baby:
> [im]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_zAEtMyhOTfc/Tbmz4qnm6bI/AAAAAAAAB2A/0KlThq-fnEI/s720/IMG_20110428_193532.jpg[/img]
> It was 2nd hand, and it took me *ages* to fit the bugger. Whether it's my linkages being a bit sloppy or what I don't know, but I had to grind the hell out of the gates to get reverse, 5th and 6th to engage nicely. It's pretty cool though and I think I like.
> Got to sort out an improved gaiter underneath, and I'm going to fit a red LED SMD strip under the gate that lights with sidelights - but that's a job for tomorrow...


no ,they are not a defi 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/60mm-Electrical-B ... 2c5bc5ff1e


----------



## landwomble

kazinak said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you, Kazinak! I now *need* gauges like that!
> What brand are they? Please don't say Defi...my wallet won't ever forgive you!
> What do they look like with sidelights on and sidelights off?
> 
> Today I fitted this baby:
> [im]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_zAEtMyhOTfc/Tbmz4qnm6bI/AAAAAAAAB2A/0KlThq-fnEI/s720/IMG_20110428_193532.jpg[/img]
> It was 2nd hand, and it took me *ages* to fit the bugger. Whether it's my linkages being a bit sloppy or what I don't know, but I had to grind the hell out of the gates to get reverse, 5th and 6th to engage nicely. It's pretty cool though and I think I like.
> Got to sort out an improved gaiter underneath, and I'm going to fit a red LED SMD strip under the gate that lights with sidelights - but that's a job for tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> no ,they are not a defi
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/60mm-Electrical-B ... 2c5bc5ff1e
Click to expand...

Excellent, they look brilliant. Do they dim with sidelights?
Not sure what is meant by the ad about not needing air pipes, presumably you still plumb them in thru the firewall?


----------



## kazinak

they are not dim with the light on,but i'm thinking how to make them to do it, 

you'll only T peace to connect electronic sender to inlet manifold vacum pipe,but you still need take wires to the cabin for the boost gauge


----------



## williamnicol1

burns said:


> fozzie34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...also had a fight with Audi because they are inept
> 
> I only wanted a thermostat, but apparently they also have to be ordered in!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so bizarre! I've never seen anyone walk out of the parts department with something they just popped in for that day! What on earth do they keep in their stores??? One day I might jump over the counter and run in there to see - I imagine rows and rows of empty racking! :roll:
Click to expand...

Yup, you're right! And deliberately so. Dealers,(all manufacturer's) are encouraged to keep only the essentials for routine servicing. All others should be promptly available from the manufacturer. Current exception to this 'promptly available from the manufacturer' is Saab (Spyker) who do not have ANY spares holding facility in the UK. All Saab spares used the Vauxhall network and Spyker failed to secure that avenue for distribution of spares when they purchased the marque.

I took on a Ford dealership 16 years ago and found that they had a stockholding of spares to the value of £250,000. This cost an absolute fortune to fund at bank rates, and, as profit on spares then was a struggle to reach 22% it was losing money hand over fist. Of this amount, over £110,000 was code 11 (obsolete stock) - horrendous! The reason this happened, and at many, many other dealerships (not just Ford) was that the Dealer Principal usually had a sales background and didn't understand Parts or Service. Manufacturer's targeted Parts Managers with incentives of foreign holidays and other goodies based on purchases. When the manufacturer needed to shift stock they just offered the Parts Manager's juicy incentives and BINGO - stock shifted. This brought down many dealerships. Now we have more savvy D.P.'s and incentives are on sales rather than purchases.

Hope this helps explain it. Oh, and don't get me started on why dealers must charge exorbitant prices on oil!

Bill


----------



## T3RBO

bought a new coolant expansion tank... it's so white


----------



## peter-ss

I'm always quite surprised how quickly Audi can get parts; most of them will be there the next day!


----------



## markusdarkus

kazinak said:


> fitted new boost and oil temperature gauges 8)


These look really good  - where did you get the gauges from?


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> bought a new coolant expansion tank... it's so white


Matey, as said before, welcome back!  And I've noticed a gradual coolant drop a few months after I fitted my lovely white coolant tank. Couldn't find a leak, but did see quite a few white spots over the coolant cap and surrounding black plastic cover. Looks suspiciously like the old coolant bottle cap doesn't quiiiite fit as snugly into the new coolant bottle as it did the old one so, under pressure, it's coming up 'n' out thru the cap. :?

Just something to watch out for - hopefully yours won't do that.


----------



## T3RBO

Will keep an eye on that then, thanks


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Went to work. Setup a water pressure test and then blew a head out the ceiling at just over 3 bar. Ruined the ceiling of the show room lol...wrapped up tools and came home.


----------



## burns

...spent a glorious day touring the Trough of Bowland and surrounding areas. 8)


----------



## ViperOneZero

Spend a day grafting in my garden.
[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## landwomble

Got driven in a mate's new orange TTRS. Holy. Living. F*ck.


----------



## T3RBO

Started the prep work for stage 2 of my engine bay modification


----------



## SteviedTT

T3RBO said:


> Started the prep work for stage 2 of my engine bay modification


Red and blue, by any chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## dpbayly

SteviedTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the prep work for stage 2 of my engine bay modification
> 
> 
> 
> Red and blue, by any chance :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Na Thats the prep work needed for stage 3


----------



## jamman

Fitted Shiftgate, fitted spacers (front), fitted coil harness, started changing fuel cap bolts (stereo went off)

Sun has been out all day, stereo has been on all day, doors open all day BIG MISTAKE didnt think battery is flat as............ :lol: :lol:

Still happy


----------



## cabbie-uk

PLaced a order for bentley workshop manual on amazon .


----------



## T3RBO

SteviedTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the prep work for stage 2 of my engine bay modification
> 
> 
> 
> Red and blue, by any chance :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Close mate... pink and yellow 

(does go rather well with the blue hoses)


----------



## bustanutt

Replaced front ARB bushes with power flex jobbies and fitted new rear minted discs and pads.


----------



## Guzi

Washed it inside and out, then put some Autoglym extra gloss protection on!


----------



## R80RTT

Well I ve done the same with stage 1 to 3 with meguiars then used liquid gloss..amazing stuff and tastes like bananas!! Lol


----------



## T3RBO

Just ordered Mondo's nuts... for the strut brace


----------



## Mondo

Before anyone gets their hands on my nuts I usually expect a drink or two first... maybe dinner...

The SS looks good. You'll be a happy camper.


----------



## kazinak

wash my car, put some vpower and take it for the blast on the country roads ,have done 80myles for no reason


----------



## Gazzer

Mondo said:


> Before anyone gets their hands on my nuts I usually expect a drink or two first... maybe dinner...
> 
> The SS looks good. You'll be a happy camper.


heard ure nuts are cheap as lol...........dinner? maccy dee's u mean lol


----------



## Adam-tt

Dropped the TT at the body shop


----------



## williamnicol1

Found another opportunity to take a photograph of our TT. :lol: Littleferry, Golspie. Roads were swarming with bikes as it was the annual Buzzard MCC trip to Trentham Hotel. Fabulous weather  , last year it poured.  









Bill


----------



## Mondo

gazzer1964 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone gets their hands on my nuts I usually expect a drink or two first... maybe dinner...
> 
> The SS looks good. You'll be a happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> heard ure nuts are cheap as lol...........dinner? maccy dee's u mean lol
Click to expand...

Puh-lease. Maccy Dee's? Nothing short of Burger King will seal the deal... :wink:

Seriously, those washers do look good, and being SS shouldn't rust.


----------



## Hark

Yesterday not today (sorry)

Went for a drive around the Brecon Beacons and Wales with PH lot.










Tried really hard to keep up.


----------



## T3RBO

Sanded down the strut brace and gave it two light coats of paint... now needs sanding again 

Also made a start on properly cleaning the engine bay


----------



## tricklexxx

Finally finished machine polishing and waxing my car...


























 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Very clean and smooth looking [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## williamnicol1

Let my son-in-law try the TT on our winding backroads. He has an MX-5 but he was impressed. 

Bill :lol:


----------



## Daz8n

Cleaned my old wheels and put them on eBay... Clicky

Daz


----------



## sumpscraper

a clean and a drive out


----------



## burns

Attempted to clean the exhaust tips. And failed. They still look sh1t. :evil:

Must try harder. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

finally finished engine bling bling


----------



## les

Washed the car for the first time using Viro -sol today. Great stuff indeed and it also makes the sponge or wash mit glide over the surface.


----------



## T3RBO

Dropped the car off at the garage this morning and didn't get it back


----------



## Daz8n

T3RBO said:


> Dropped the car off at the garage this morning and didn't get it back


I dropped mine off nearly 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## T3RBO

Sod that, I have to go to work on Thursday :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

les said:


> Washed the car for the first time using Viro -sol today. Great stuff indeed and it also makes the sponge or wash mit glide over the surface.


what do you do when the car is full of dust and crap from the sky..........using a sponge will only cause swirls on paintwork? rinsing with hose pipe wont remove all of it, so how do you get over this prob


----------



## landwomble

gazzer1964 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed the car for the first time using Viro -sol today. Great stuff indeed and it also makes the sponge or wash mit glide over the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you do when the car is full of dust and crap from the sky..........using a sponge will only cause swirls on paintwork? rinsing with hose pipe wont remove all of it, so how do you get over this prob
Click to expand...

Pressure wash, snow foam, pressure wash, clay bar?


----------



## les

gazzer1964 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed the car for the first time using Viro -sol today. Great stuff indeed and it also makes the sponge or wash mit glide over the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you do when the car is full of dust and crap from the sky..........using a sponge will only cause swirls on paintwork? rinsing with hose pipe wont remove all of it, so how do you get over this prob
Click to expand...

Easy I don't use a sponge at all. Who said I didn't rinse it first? :roll: My post was I used Viro-sol for the first time since I bought 5ltrs of the stuff and it's bloody good stuff at that. My post was not about how to wash your car you can find that out in plenty of posts on here if you look for it. :wink:


----------



## mikesimbo

Today I...

1) Dropped the fuel px regulator retaining clip into the engine bay
2) Struggled to remove the undertray without a jack to get the clip back (yes it is possible but a pain!)
3) Pulled out the fuel regulator and cleaned - amazing how much grit and dirt - was like a beach in the reg housing!
4) Partially polished the retaining clip as it was rusty (not very good at polishing!)
5) Put it all back together
6) Got all 4 coil packs replaced by audi and a wash and vac woohoo
7) Had a cuppa!

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good clean touched up a few stone chips and gave the engine bay a bit of a clean and polish


----------



## T3RBO

Got my car back from garage and seems even quicker after having plugs done.

Back in next Friday for after run pump and the electrical thing that runs to it.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Had my annual MOT (TX version) done at the local dealer. Passed, but will need front pads soon. Quoted $430.00 parts/labor for the pads: :lol: :lol: :lol: . I did my best not to laugh out loud.

Guess they have to pay for the capachino machine and rental (while you wait) iPads somehow.

cheers.


----------



## T3RBO

Forgot to add... my nuts have arrived


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Forgot to add... my nuts have arrived


Did they come in a bag? :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> and the electrical thing that runs to it.


 :lol:

glad you got your car back mate you got something to look at out the window now and no more flower picking whilst out walking :wink:


----------



## Guzi

found a couple of kerbs on one of my alloys, grrr, i've been so careful since i got them refurbished 8 months ago! Dont even know where i did it :evil:


----------



## R80RTT

Is this a quessing game? I m going with either a)kerb b) a chids bike or c) a missing gerkin!



dg74 said:


> found a couple of kerbs on one of my alloys, grrr, i've been so careful since i got them refurbished 8 months ago! Dont even know where i did it :evil:


----------



## jamman

Moisterised my left elbow because it was dry :roll:


----------



## Guzi

cant be c i'd of ate that! Not a guessing game just dunno where i did it


----------



## R80RTT

Lol lol can you moisterise my bentleys



jamman said:


> Moisterised my left elbow because it was dry :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

R80RTT said:


> Lol lol can you moisterise my bentleys


We back on the subject of nuts again :lol:


----------



## burns

Had a passenger ride in The Rollerskate!

Steve Collier will be green with envy! :lol:


----------



## jamman

Moisturized my left elbow because it was dry (again)

Did a new coil pack wiring harness because I wasnt happy with the first one (it looks pretty now)

Cleaned my throttle body (good fun)

Cleaned the sensor near the throttle body (dont know what it is)

Found out my after run pump does work (chucked 12v through it) so renewed the connector plug

Got the N249 connector ready to put a resistor on it to remove it


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one on the pump :wink:


----------



## DDcrash

Hit the plastic card at Awesome


----------



## skitty

Looked at it for the 26th day on the trot with no front end and thought " if only I could drive it" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikesimbo

jamman said:


> Cleaned my throttle body (good fun)
> 
> Cleaned the sensor near the throttle body (dont know what it is)


How long did it take you to clean the TB? Was it particularly dirty? Plus I think that sensor is a temperature sensor?

Mike.


----------



## T3RBO

mikesimbo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the sensor near the throttle body (dont know what it is)
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I think that sensor is a temperature sensor?
Click to expand...

It's the air intake sensor


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS  a good clean yesterday and the Golf a good clean today  and now it is pissing down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R80RTT

Just fitted the charlie R8 mod... However added my own little mod..took the rubber washer from inside of a hosepipe end and it fits snug at the bottom of the shaft and covers the connection at the base..magic tip


----------



## peter-ss

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gave the qS  a good clean yesterday and the Golf a good clean today  and now it is pissing down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Same here; I washed mine and it rained sand as soon as I'd finished!


----------



## williamnicol1

Ordered a Bentley manual from Amazon (£53.17 inc. P&P) 

Bill


----------



## landwomble

R80RTT said:


> Just fitted the charlie R8 mod... However added my own little mod..took the rubber washer from inside of a hosepipe end and it fits snug at the bottom of the shaft and covers the connection at the base..magic tip


Pic please!


----------



## TTQ2K2

williamnicol1 said:


> Ordered a Bentley manual from Amazon (£53.17 inc. P&P)
> 
> Bill


money well spent. :wink:


----------



## jamman

mikesimbo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my throttle body (good fun)
> 
> Cleaned the sensor near the throttle body (dont know what it is)
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to clean the TB? Was it particularly dirty? Plus I think that sensor is a temperature sensor?
> 
> Mike.
Click to expand...

Hi Mike, Wasn't to bad a job mate one of the bolts is a pain to get to but it cleans up really well, wasn't too dirty but there were deposits so cleaning can only help Im sure


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Nice one on the pump :wink:


You reminded me matey and as I was rewiring the coil harness I went of on a tangent and tested that while I was at it and woootwoo it works so hopefully it will just be the knackered connector I will know more when I put it all back together later today


----------



## Mondo

...got this in the post:









In the immortal words of Rolf Harris, can you guess what it is yet? 

Oh, and fitted it too. Will write it up shortly.


----------



## T3RBO

Think I can safely say I know what that is... a pipe


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Think I can safely say I know what that is... a pipe


Git... :wink:


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Think I can safely say I know what that is... a pipe


 :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## peter-ss

It's not just any pipe...... it's a Forge Motorsport pipe.


----------



## SteviedTT

peter-ss said:


> It's not just any pipe...... it's an expensive pipe.


  :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Actually, it was a very reasonably priced pipe. For me, at least... :wink:

It's all just a case of squishy envy. :-*


----------



## SteviedTT

Mondo said:


> Actually, it was a very reasonably priced pipe. For me, at least... :wink:
> 
> It's all just a case of squishy envy. :-*


I'm not envious at all mate, I just think most of the Forge stuff is way over priced.


----------



## Adam-tt

Had a phone call from the bodyshop when removing the masking tape it ripped the paint off the boot :-/


----------



## E3 YOB

Scraped my so far immaculate alloys one on each side going through a gap that was not as wide as the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Grahamstt

I know how you feel, after waiting 5 weeks for my team dynamics to the required spec I finally got them on the car and 2 days later was forced against the kerb by a car cutting a bend. 
It only seemed like a bump but the whole rim was clobbered [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I would have sent them back for re-doing but I sold my originals and it's my daily driver


----------



## cabbie-uk

Received my bentley workshop manual !!! Bedtime reading it is then !!!!!  [album][/album]


----------



## T3RBO

frakay100 said:


> Scraped my so far immaculate alloys one on each side going through a gap that was not as wide as the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


If you scraped the alloys I would hate to see the state of the mirrors


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scraped my so far immaculate alloys one on each side going through a gap that was not as wide as the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If you scraped the alloys I would hate to see the state of the mirrors
Click to expand...

haha they are thankfully unscathed - I knew I had been living on borrowed time and when I came to scrape them I would do a proper job. I did 

More reason to get the new wheels on so I can get the grazes removed


----------



## landwomble

Debadged an orange TTRS, painted front and rear rings black and refitted them. Looks frigging awesome, pics/guide to follow....









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakin

drank tea and smoked some sigs while Landwomble did his stuff. Well I did heat the rear badge up hith a hair dryer and assisted in the removal of the front audi badge, 2 pairs of hands does make it easier.


----------



## landwomble

Anakin said:


> drank tea and smoked some sigs while Landwomble did his stuff. Well I did heat the rear badge up hith a hair dryer and assisted in the removal of the front audi badge, 2 pairs of hands does make it easier.


And here's what it looks like:
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/2011/05/07/debadging-a-ttrs-black-rings/










Really pleasing mod, small change that makes a big difference to the look of the car...


----------



## landwomble

Also did an N249 bypass. Made a massive difference, although primarily because I found one of the T pieces had been bodged together with a section of copper brake line and was leaking air...!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## T ROB T

Ran a 10K Race....did it under an hour (57.10) so well please and raise £400 for Macmilian Nurses


----------



## Guest

T ROB T said:


> Ran a 10K Race....did it under an hour (57.10) so well please and raise £400 for Macmilian Nurses


Well done chap


----------



## burns

T ROB T said:


> Ran a 10K Race....did it under an hour (57.10) so well please and raise £400 for Macmilian Nurses


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Well done that man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les

Had my Defi boost gauge fitted at the bigsyd chop shop.


----------



## jamman

T ROB T said:


> Ran a 10K Race....did it under an hour (57.10) so well please and raise £400 for Macmilian Nurses


Copngrats [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2

burns said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran a 10K Race....did it under an hour (57.10) so well please and raise £400 for Macmilian Nurses
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Well done that man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

well done indeed.

cheers.


----------



## DDcrash

passed the MOT with no advisories


----------



## williamnicol1

Opened my birthday cards!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bill


----------



## landwomble

Happy birthday, Bill!

I ordered a Connects2 USB/SD/line-in adaptor and am praying it turns up for the weekend..


----------



## tricklexxx

Had to call the RAC out as the battery in the TT well and truly gave up the ghost! No warning just kaput!  it was the original though so to be expected...

...£90 and an hour later (the very helpful patrol went and fetched it from Halfords) and up and running again


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up my 17" winter wheels from being refurbed nice


----------



## kazinak

bought a new stereo


----------



## kite

My Votex wheels have been delivered, just got to clean them up now and get them on.

Thanks to Matt


----------



## Adam-tt

Got my car back from the body shop 
















What do you think


----------



## Rich196

adam-tt said:


> Got my car back from the body shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think


Looks amazing!


----------



## landwomble

Very very nice. I'd persuaded myself I didn't need a black roof, now I want one again. How much was it to paint?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam-tt

I had the rear arch drivers side done too as the clear coat had chipped away the whole roof and boot for £350 cash


----------



## landwomble

Nice! Not up north, by any chance?


----------



## Tritium

Forgive the newbie post but..

I was out in our ( small and old) street washing my beloved ( not 'er in doors!) and THREE people came past and said what a lovely car. Never had that with any other motor in all the years of owning. 
Kinda makes your day don't it


----------



## landwomble

...Serviced my Forge 007P DV. Got a service kit from Forge (piston, O rings, Mobil 1 red grease). Dead easy job although not sure it was entirely necessary...

Oh, and painted my front rings black.


----------



## coachvtt

well not today, but last two Sundays. I changed the control arm bushings in front and this past Sunday installed a catch can and the new Intake Manifold Gasket from ECS.
and today Open my B-Day cards.


----------



## TTQ2K2

coachvtt said:


> well not today, but last two Sundays. I changed the control arm bushings in front and this past Sunday installed a catch can and the new Intake Manifold Gasket from ECS.
> and today Open my B-Day cards.


Congrats and happy birthday.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## williamnicol1

Got my Bentley manual. 

Bill


----------



## Red-tt

williamnicol1 said:


> Got my Bentley manual.
> 
> Bill


Hi,
Where from ...i want one but they are silly money??


----------



## Guest

Red-tt said:


> williamnicol1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Bentley manual.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Where from ...i want one but they are silly money??
Click to expand...

about £50 aren't they? sure mine was. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## williamnicol1

manphibian said:


> Red-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williamnicol1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Bentley manual.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Where from ...i want one but they are silly money??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> about £50 aren't they? sure mine was. [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Yup, £50.33 plus £2.80 P&P - Amazon (The Book Depository). 

Bill


----------



## landwomble

Fitted a Connects2 USB/line in adaptor (you CAN retain your CD changer!) And mounted in the slot under the steering column where your manual goes, replaced a footwell led strip after damaging one taking lower dash off, blew a fuse and thought I'd killed my dashpod, got it all working in the end though.
Oh, and spent 78 quid on Momentum 99!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cabbie-uk

just bought a bloody fridge freezer !!!!!!!!!! bang goes me tie bars [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2

cabbie-uk said:


> just bought a bloody fridge freezer !!!!!!!!!! bang goes me tie bars [smiley=bigcry.gif]


but on the bright side, there will be

COLD 









[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## cabbie-uk

Very true mate !!! Downing one right now . But still want me tie bars and loads of other stuff aswell


----------



## mikesimbo

TTQ2K2 said:


> cabbie-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> just bought a bloody fridge freezer !!!!!!!!!! bang goes me tie bars [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> but on the bright side, there will be
> 
> COLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

HOME BREW?!!


----------



## Rob Severn

Fitted my 007 and N249, burnt hands on the engine, took it up and down the local mountain road. Seems to change up at higher revs alot more smoothly Got back put the vagcom on it, Diverter fault not showing but N249 code still is, curses.
Now sat with a tall cold one. Cheers.


----------



## T3RBO

Drove really fast to work, had a shit day so drove home really fast.


----------



## landwomble

Delete the n249...its way smoother..."

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO

Planning on doing that Sunday :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> Drove really fast to work, had a shit day so drove home really fast.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Well it was yesterday but I fitted my gloss black headlight inserts with custom angel eye led rings 










































Charlie


----------



## Rob Severn

landwomble said:


> Delete the n249...its way smoother..."
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


So people say, might have to consider it.


----------



## T3RBO

I'm trying the bypass first rather than full on delete :wink:


----------



## peter-ss

Charlie said:


>


What have you been doing; sleeping under it?

:roll:


----------



## landwomble

T3RBO said:


> I'm trying the bypass first rather than full on delete :wink:


That's what I've done, partly as it's non destructive, mainly as I can't remove the vacuum hose bottom left behind the manifold!

Used some 4mm silicone pipe and a 4.3mm barbed T-piece with one side blocked off (2 inches of silicon pipe with a bolt in the end) to join the original vacuum pipe and the DV top connection. It's night and day, but mine was leaking...also just serviced the DV and am posting logs that are massively better...
These are requested boost vs actual boost. Two different runs, obviously.

Before:









After:









As I say, I *did* have a leak in the N249 tubing. The car's a monster now...with much smoother throttle response as well.


----------



## Charlie

peter-ss said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been doing; sleeping under it?
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

LOL that was to get at the two big Phillips head screws underneath 

Charlie


----------



## cabbie-uk

updated my avatar !!!!!! thanks to Devil cheers bud


----------



## cabbie-uk

oh also sprayed my rings !!!! phantom black and fitted them to my qs grill !!! which is nice !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mauvedipstick15

CABBIE-UK Are you a black cab taximan.!!!


----------



## cabbie-uk

sure am mate .


----------



## mauvedipstick15

Snap.me to mate tx4.


----------



## cabbie-uk

umm tx4 mate how ya getting on with that ? lot of the boys down here have had loads of trouble with them ,and getting spares is a bit of a hassle !!!! i got a voyager citroen dispatch , had fx4`s and metros before that .  
hows the trade up your way ? its dieing down here [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mauvedipstick15

Touch wood mines been ok,but there has been a load of hassle with them, more so now with everything coming from China.I feel sorry for anyone having a bump as you can,t get body panels,the jobs the same up here its died the death. :-|


----------



## E3 YOB

Bled the master cylinder - Could have done with some smaller hands


----------



## T3RBO

Finally had a new after run pump fitted but not really happy as now it seems to overheat... garage said fans only kicking in for a few seconds. Off out to do the 49C trick soon, then maybe time for another new coolant temp sensor


----------



## cabbie-uk

Rob was it overheating before ? Just a thought are the pipes fitted ok and are not kinked , when I stripped mine down I seem to remember routing the pipes so they were not twisting .


----------



## T3RBO

TBH I previously thought it was fairly normal ie went to about 110 on the dash when stuck in traffic but dropped again once moving.

Your welcome to still pop over Sunday if you fancy having a quick look :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk

Yea no prob mate . If you have not got ya stuff for the other job we can have a look at the run on pump .


----------



## GTV6

Took the wife's TT for a major fixed price service and Free MOT at Audi. £260 for oil, plugs and brake fluid plus all the other stuff. Also 4 coil packs for free. Even had a new coupe to drive while they did it.


----------



## kazinak

was bored so decide to ajust my rear camber 

looks perfect now :lol: 









just kidding 









and thats how forge tie bars looks after year or so :x


----------



## tricklexxx

Whipped my top off and...

Changed the cam cover gasket!


----------



## Adam-tt

Dropped the car off at the garage ready for monday when the clutch is getting changed along with a 3" downpipe


----------



## kazinak

new headunit in the place 8)


----------



## JudeH

well technically it was yesterday but ........

had new wheels fitted at TT Shop (and a double exhaust).

Next trip is lowering and new front and back skirts. Just waiting for them to arrive.

From this .......









To this.......









New exhaust with borrowed valance til new skirt arrives......


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered a new coolant temp sensor and TB gasket from Audi, and my Forge SAI blanking plate arrived 

I also got drilled really hard then filled... but that's another story :lol:


----------



## kite

Fitted my Votex wheels


----------



## williamnicol1

Yesterday actually. Went to the Dalmore distillery  Where they sold the most expensive bottle of whisky in the world - two bottles sold on release at £100,000 pounds each - yes one hundred thousand pounds each  They have kept one back out of the three that were bottled to offer it for auction :roll: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It was closed for a refurb [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bill


----------



## landwomble

Fitted my JonnyQ manifold bracket cover!

Did it from the top as couldn't remove one of the bolts holding the original lower bracket on.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Spent 6 hours cleaning my Golf


----------



## malstt

Hope it doesnt rain andy !


----------



## jamman

Got a big box from Germany containing a FMIC, a demuffled charge pipe and a TIP.

All TUV approved and gorgeous quality cant wait to get them fitted


----------



## Mondo

Wow, nice stuff, Jamman, but around £200 each for the CP and TIP?!?  Hope you like 'em.


----------



## cabbie-uk

jamman said:


> Got a big box from Germany containing a FMIC, a demuffled charge pipe and a TIP.
> 
> All TUV approved and gorgeous quality cant wait to get them fitted


to be honest mate i think you have ordered the wrong one ???? that one is ment for a silver roadster not red !!!  but i`ll take it off ya hands if it helps  ha ha very nice mate soooooo jealous !!!!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Wow, nice stuff, Jamman, but around £200 each for the CP and TIP?!?  Hope you like 'em.


Not quite that bad mate I bought them direct from the manufacturer €149 and €139 and yes I do like them very happy


----------



## jamman

cabbie-uk said:


> to be honest mate i think you have ordered the wrong one ???? that one is ment for a silver roadster not red !!!  but i`ll take it off ya hands if it helps  ha ha very nice mate soooooo jealous !!!!


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice stuff, Jamman, but around £200 each for the CP and TIP?!?  Hope you like 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite that bad mate I bought them direct from the manufacturer €149 and €139 and yes I do like them very happy
Click to expand...

OK, maybe I'm being thick but hg-motorsport.com has them on at €219 and €199 each, plus shipping. And I thought they were the manufacturer? Did you buy them somewhere else? Whassup?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice stuff, Jamman, but around £200 each for the CP and TIP?!?  Hope you like 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite that bad mate I bought them direct from the manufacturer €149 and €139 and yes I do like them very happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, maybe I'm being thick but hg-motorsport.com has them on at €219 and €199 each, plus shipping. And I thought they were the manufacturer? Did you buy them somewhere else? Whassup?
Click to expand...

PM Sent :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

Well the postman has been a busy boy...I have two parcels also... Plus my tool kit from work lol


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Well the postman has been a busy boy...I have two parcels also...


You must be well on your way to completing your blow up doll collection :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

Well if you gave me back the twin dolls I lent you... I would nt need to order another one!



jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the postman has been a busy boy...I have two parcels also...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be well on your way to completing your blow up doll collection :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## ttpanos

this

http://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produc ... unted.html

or

http://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produc ... unted.html

help :?


----------



## jamman

http://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produc ... unted.html


----------



## ttpanos

jamman said:


> http://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p23494_Audi-TT-8N-225-hp-FMIC-intercooler-kit--frontmounted.html


thanks man.


----------



## jamman

ttpanos said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p23494_Audi-TT-8N-225-hp-FMIC-intercooler-kit--frontmounted.html
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man.
Click to expand...

Your welcome it is great quality (TUV approved etc) if you do go for it ask for some discount I got some


----------



## Mondo

... ordered one of these, and the adapter 'cause the sump plug is recessed:









Guess I'm doing my own oil change...


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> ... ordered one of these, and the adapter 'cause the sump plug is recessed:
> 
> 
> Guess I'm doing my own oil change...


Go on then, fill me in... what's that then? :?:


----------



## Mondo

http://www.quickvalve.co.uk

Need a plastic 2ltr coke bottle for the oil filter and I think I'm set.


----------



## Jansen

Did a 10 min mod 










Removed the flat Forge insert on top of my Big Knob and fitted the oem one


----------



## Russ 182

Today i...

Replaced rear springs (pig of a job)
Replaced rear shocks (easy job)
Replaced rear drop links (easy job)
Replaced rear discs and pads (easy job)

Those springs are a swine to get out. Wish id rented a proper spring compressor like they have in garages not the 2 bit halfords crap i had which barely fit in. Could have changed the springs in 5 mins with a pro spring compressor i reckon. Instead took me an hour and had to recruit the gf to stand on the trailing arm while i freed the spring. Only prob is she barely weighs 8 stone wet through and struggled topush the trailing arm down enough lol


----------



## fozzie34

Hit something in the road that has folded over a seam on the subframe where the bottom engine mount is. I thought that the car had exploded!! 

I've raised it up on ramps and taken a hammer to the subframe, then undersealed the area. All done now


----------



## Guest

Finally stopped raining so gave her a much-needed clean


----------



## burns

Finished cleaning, clay barring, paint cleaner-ing, polishing and waxing the TT. Gleamy! 8)

Also, had my two nearside wheels refurbed by Prestige Wheels. Very, very happy with the result!


----------



## TTQ2K2

went to the body shop to get estimates for repairing hail dmage from last night's storms. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SaintScoTT

paid my baby a visit


----------



## Adam-tt

had my resonater removed from the exhaust for a straight through pipe cant really say its massively different :?


----------



## T3RBO

Should get louder once it beds in, but thought with downpipe and decat it would be sweet


----------



## Adam-tt

T3RBO said:


> Should get louder once it beds in, but thought with downpipe and decat it would be sweet


yeah thats what i thought 
i was told magnex non res was one of the loudest so with a decat and a 3"downpipe i was hoping it was asbo loud  
mind you it might be loud outside of the car all i can hear is the bloody turbo sucking lol


----------



## burns

Finally ended up with two sets of spacers fitted! 8) Can't believe that sourcing a handful of bolts would cause me so much trouble! :lol:

Also cleaned the interior (surprisingly, no pitch fork required on this occasion!) and leather-cared the seats. 8)


----------



## landwomble

Failed to fit my new spacers as a wheel bolt sheared off whilst removing a wheel. Aaaarrrrggggghhhhhhhh

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

Finally got my LCR splitter fitted! 8)

Very happy bunny indeed!


----------



## Grahamstt

burns said:


> Finally got my LCR splitter fitted! 8)
> 
> Very happy bunny indeed!


    
Been meaning to do mine for ages but never got round to it


----------



## burns

Grahamstt said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my LCR splitter fitted! 8)
> 
> Very happy bunny indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to do mine for ages but never got round to it
Click to expand...

Get it done, but don't think it's a quick job! I made that mistake!


----------



## Rob Severn

Totally ****** my rear passenger side panel trying to cover a 1\4 inch scratch. Sprayshop here I come.

Gutted


----------



## Typhhon

Rob Severn said:


> Totally ****** my rear passenger side panel trying to cover a 1\4 inch scratch. Sprayshop here I come.
> Gutted


How bad? Much can be done if the clear coat is still there....


----------



## Rob Severn

It's not that bad but then again it's not that good, the problem is I'm very very colourblind and thought it looked ok, got the laquer on, my wife came out to have a look...I'm banned from touching it ever again.

Please feel free to have a laugh at my expense.


----------



## Typhhon

Been there no laughing matter.
If its just a tatty touch up most of it will come of with a bit of thinners otherwise light wet sanding and machine polish.
Best left to others but only one way to learn......


----------



## tricklexxx

Fitted my new rear toe-eye cover... Bit of an OCD thing to change, but mine was f****d and for £1.70 from the stealers thought why the hell not!


----------



## Rich196

tricklexxx said:


> Fitted my new rear toe-eye cover... Bit of an OCD thing to change, but mine was f****d and for £1.70 from the stealers thought why the hell not!


So glad I saw this i need to do the same thing, mines looking ruff


----------



## appy1968

Cleaned my Throttle Body, not no bad really.

Also removed my N75 Valve just if there was any cleaning or service I could do on it, looks like not so might buy a new N75 (ihave the C version and cars is 11 years old).


----------



## Grahamstt

appy1968 said:


> Also removed my N75 Valve just if there was any cleaning or service I could do on it, looks like not so might buy a new N75 (ihave the C version and cars is 11 years old).


Dont do that, I tried it and fooked it up :x


----------



## kazinak

left my car in the garage for the week


----------



## andyTT180

tricklexxx said:


> Fitted my new rear toe-eye cover... Bit of an OCD thing to change, but mine was f****d and for £1.70 from the stealers thought why the hell not!


Where is the rear towing eye?


----------



## Avus_TT

Debadged the Quattro + Sport badges and gave him a good clean


----------



## tricklexxx

It's drivers side below the bumper, a threaded hole where you screw in the toe-eye which is kept with the spare wheel/toolkit. The cover just pushes into the hole.


----------



## peter-ss

Waved to lots of TT drivers, whilst driving through Lincolnshire, and got a few waves back.


----------



## Typhhon

Rob Severn said:


> Totally ****** my rear passenger side panel trying to cover a 1\4 inch scratch. Sprayshop here I come.
> Gutted


Hope this helps

Start by cleaning car and I love snow foam!








Two Bucket wash with Megs








My last wax still beading after a few weeks...thats good  
















Dry and this drip always bugs me. One day I am going to seal it up!








Here's the rather bodged tough up using the Audi kit and its brush.... :? Worse than its pic shows.








Weapon here is an arbour disc soaked in warm water and megs wash.








4000 grade gentle small circles








Dry and....
Here's the first OMG what have I done moment








Weapons selection...








Tape Up for machine polish with 3 M cutting pad looking for zenith.








IPA rinse and looking better








On to the 3M yellow pad and check for marring 








Looking clear 
















Hex logic finishing pad and Dodo Lime prime across the panels








Thats better. 








Black Hole to finish








Image doesn't really show the improvement.








Then in with this months favourite wax applied by hand.








Wookie skin to final shine








Its still there but you can only see it with a sun lamp...DONE  








On to the stone chips... daily drive up the M3. M25 and M1 with all the road works equals a monthly task.








Lots of IPA to get the wax and dead bugs out








Tape up to control the working area.








Dr Colorchip here not as great as paint but for regular work is bleeding marvellous.
Note the use of the applicators from Paint4cars forget the touch up brushes..less is more.








In we go spread by cloth and then touch in the deep ones..








More OMG moments  








Dr Colorchip cutting fluid works.








Self portrait?








Rights now the finals.
























Thanks folks over to you Rob?


----------



## Rob Severn

Those photos are of immense help, and you car looks great, maybe I should have gone for black instead of avus silver.....Thanks for taking the time to put them up. So looks like I'll be off down to the shops with my hard earned  .I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## landwomble

Widened the rear track by 50mm.
Cheers Charlie!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt

Really lost today, TT's in for a service 

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO

Mine is in for a new breather hose as had two splits in it.


----------



## cabbie-uk

Well yesterday really , cleaned tb and maf .  prob added min 25 bhp !!!!


----------



## Charlie

landwomble said:


> Widened the rear track by 50mm.
> Cheers Charlie!


Looking good Ric, time for the fronts next 

Charlie


----------



## thedino

Hit the 100,000 mile mark on the clock!!


----------



## techfreak

Funny that i hit

111,111 today. Will add the pic later!

Sent from my iPoop4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


----------



## shell

Getting a new Grill fitted today


----------



## Diveratt

Forge De-baffled charge pipe fitted took about 30 minutes. Well impressed yesterday Forge said it would not turn up for about 10 days and it arrived this morning.


----------



## coachvtt

jamman said:


> Got a big box from Germany containing a FMIC, a demuffled charge pipe and a TIP.
> 
> All TUV approved and gorgeous quality cant wait to get them fitted


Ok! TIP Where did you get it from? and How Much? How do I go about getting one?


----------



## redsilverblue

techfreak said:


> Funny that i hit
> 
> 111,111 today. Will add the pic later!
> 
> Sent from my iPoop4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


I had 66666 today 

btw love your avatar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Had to do a quick refurb on a scuffed alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif]

(well still doing it actually)


----------



## mikesimbo

Got cruise control fitted at Awesome on my way from Brighton to Glasgow.
Also got K&N Panel filter, Forge DV, Silicone Hoses and clips 

AND saw a guys TT that was apparently 300bhp at flywheel on rolling road.... sounded sweet with the milltek and now I MUST save!! haha


----------



## TTQ2K2

Stopped by the body shop:

Hail dents are filled.
Spoiler is off, holes welded and filled.
Phone antenna is off, hole welded and filled.
Votex spoiled, valance, side skirts pre-fitted.
Roof trim-strips removed and paint corrosion being addressed.

Sample paint mixed. Very good match. Should go into the paint booth mon or tues, following the rest of the prep.

My poor little baby looked pitiful sitting in the shop. Rear quarter windows are out, lots of trim out/off. Front bumper off. Head lights out and one tail light is out.

cheers


----------



## kazinak

bought forge dv relocation kit 

and it's a 6 days i didn't drive the TT


----------



## Hoggy

I replaced my OEM RS4/TTs with Rep QS alloys from TT shop & fitted with Falken 452 locally.  
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

Well you've certainly caught the modding bug :lol:


----------



## Debz

I got my car back 

It's has had new clutch, flywheel, bearing, full service,including pollen fillers, air con treatment/gas, brakefluid change.


----------



## Hoggy

T3RBO said:


> Well you've certainly caught the modding bug :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: & thats as far as the "mods" will go.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Adam-tt

how have you not been tempted to do anything else


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted a GTT tax disk holder


----------



## T3RBO

You kept that quiet mate, but welcome to the club


----------



## jamman

Part 1 Engine Cleanup/Bling Campaign

Changed the bolt on the air intake sensor for a stainless one :roll:

Part 1 Being a Dick Campaign

Forgot to reconnect the sensor and it threw a fault up on the way to the shops this morning I threw a hissy fit then remembered and felt stupid


----------



## Rich196

sitting at crawley audi getting the coil packs done for free, drinking the complimentry coffee, checking out the compimentry fit staff and blagging a couple of test drives


----------



## Kristian_TT

Fitted 15mm spacers at the front and 25mm at the rear. Really pleased with the result. The crappy pics doesn't give them justice, but its still easy to see the improvement.

Before:










After:


----------



## mikesimbo

Fitted my polished throttle body...only to find out when I'd finished that it had a 'mechanical error' when I tried to do an alignment with vagcom! DAMN!!

Looked good! But back to the manky one now, but least it works!  I even took the time to wet-and-dry the bolt heads that hold it on! now they look out of place :lol:

POLISHED








MANKY









Mike. :-|


----------



## Adam-tt

Changed a few pipes


----------



## mikesimbo

adam-tt said:


> Changed a few pipes


Just need to clean the rocker cover and fuel distributor now


----------



## Adam-tt

sorting a cam cover out atm


----------



## thedino

started getting battery drain issues again despite the dash pod being repaired twice!!!


----------



## tricklexxx

Ooh I like shadow puppets... Is it a bunny rabbit?! :lol: : lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

its a bird


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> its a bird


awaiting goods for powder coating adam m8, bay looking good sir


----------



## Grahamstt

adam-tt said:


> its a bird


Thats right - it looks like a turkey walking past :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

gazzer1964 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a bird
> 
> 
> 
> awaiting goods for powder coating adam m8, bay looking good sir
Click to expand...

just trying to get hold of a spare cam cover atm mate think i may have sorted one out


----------



## Grahamstt

POLISHED MY CAR.................
It looks alright when it's clean but as a daily driver it's very hard to keep it looking 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Drove to Alan Day VW to pick up a 2.0 TFSI crankshaft and the parts counter was closed even though they told me to come and pick it up on Saturday 

I enjoyed the drive so I didn't mind much


----------



## Grahamstt

Frase
Is it a std crank or does it need modding for the power it's about to get thrust upon it


----------



## E3 YOB

It is a standard crank but the 2.0 TFSI crank is good for around 800bhp apparently. It weighs around 1kg heavier than the 1.8T which is more than capable of the power anyone could ever thrust at it.

Here is an interesting post comparing the two cranks on VW Vortex

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3517106


----------



## T3RBO

Got to drive a manual V6 roadster at the SW chop shop meet... thanks Stuart 

(awfully quite though aren't they, lol)


----------



## mikesimbo

Got lots of little bits done!

*1)* Prepped LED Angel Eyes

*BEFORE*:








*AFTER*:









*2)* Cleaned my wheels!









*3)* Replaced an old rusty bolt that *Jamman *didn't like :roll: and a knackered boring black hose:

*BEFORE*:








*AFTER*:









*4)* Stuck my TTOC Stickers on:

















*5)* Experimented on photobucket with smoked corners (havent plucked up the courage to destroy my lights yet! :lol:

*BEFORE*:








*AFTER*:









Sorry about all of the pics - was a busy day!

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## kazinak

Washed and waxed my tt, and after i've finished it started to rain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

mikesimbo, angel eyes for TT ? :roll: :roll: got any pics?


----------



## TTRampage

Well not today but Thursday just gone as I have been away all weekend on a course and this has been my first chance to post. I machine polished the boot and bonet, fitted ultra bright led side lights and also had the trusty old forge big knob (polished 6 speed with TT) and orbit Osir gear surround fitted at the TT shop and I'm chuffed to bits!! Would post some pictures if I knew how.

Gregg.


----------



## mikesimbo

redsilverblue said:


> mikesimbo, angel eyes for TT ? :roll: :roll: got any pics?


Haven't fitted mine yet but heres from Charlies post previously:









Ta, Mike.


----------



## thebigdog

finished off fitting my matching oil pressure gauge


----------



## redsilverblue

mikesimbo said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> mikesimbo, angel eyes for TT ? :roll: :roll: got any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't fitted mine yet but heres from Charlies post previously:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta, Mike.
Click to expand...

hm looks quite cool, I like it. I always thought that audis and angel eyes do not really match, espec. TTs :roll: 
I remember the moment, when I found out that the guy, whom I sold my a3, was going to get angel eyes for it :lol: I thought I will slap him, I only stopped coz I already had a money in my pocket :lol: ( I lov*ed* my a3 to bits :lol: )


----------



## jamman

gave the car some loving then went out for a drive and she gave it right back.

Must go I'm getting all emotional [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTMBTT

jamman said:


> gave the car some loving then went out for a drive and she gave it right back.
> 
> Must go I'm getting all emotional [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You must be well chuffed with the condition of your TT, must be one of the best on this forum especially in that
colour. And again those wheels on most TT's look top notch but on yours they show the car off at its best. Could 
you ever go back to the OEM wheels as good as they are. 8)


----------



## kntt

Fitted K&N Air Induction Kit ! 8)

Ohhh yeah!


----------



## jamman

TTMBTT said:


> You must be well chuffed with the condition of your TT, must be one of the best on this forum especially in that colour. And again those wheels on most TT's look top notch but on yours they show the car off at its best. Could
> you ever go back to the OEM wheels as good as they are. 8)


Thanks mate I love my car but at 125,996 miles she's far from perfect stone chips EVERYWHERE drives me MAD :lol:


----------



## TTMBTT

jamman said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be well chuffed with the condition of your TT, must be one of the best on this forum especially in that colour. And again those wheels on most TT's look top notch but on yours they show the car off at its best. Could
> you ever go back to the OEM wheels as good as they are. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate I love my car but at 125,996 miles she's far from perfect stone chips EVERYWHERE drives me MAD :lol:
Click to expand...

Chips or not still looks the dog's B's, and at that mileage it shows that you don't have to wrap them up in cotton wool/garage
them but use them as intended, mine has just over 70,000 but is used every day and on average weekly i do 150-200mls, and
i dont mind it getting grotty it always like yours scrubbs up like new.


----------



## kazinak

redsilverblue said:


> mikesimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> mikesimbo, angel eyes for TT ? :roll: :roll: got any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't fitted mine yet but heres from Charlies post previously:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta, Mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hm looks quite cool, I like it. I always thought that audis and angel eyes do not really match, espec. TTs :roll:
> I remember the moment, when I found out that the guy, whom I sold my a3, was going to get angel eyes for it :lol: I thought I will slap him, I only stopped coz I already had a money in my pocket :lol: ( I lov*ed* my a3 to bits :lol: )
Click to expand...

mine are on the way from china


----------



## ttjay

Lowered my headrests as they were at a muntish height.
Did the alarm blip,auto locks and remote control windows mod with vag com


----------



## redsilverblue

stuck the sticker on [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

mine are on the way from china [/quote]

from china with lurve :lol: :lol: post a link what you're getting


----------



## landwomble

Took the car in to The Lodge in Gorton to see what the clunking from the rear is. Anxiously awaiting a phone call.

I also booked it in at Pure Detail in Chorley - I'm going to try Jonny's magic £80-to-get-rid-of-all-the-stonechips-on-the-entire-front technique. Will most more after I've had it done...!


----------



## Reeiss

Today i lost my driver's license [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...

Was doing 77 km/h in a 50 km/h zone... Wel wel... I accept it.


----------



## Anakin

Reeiss said:


> Today i lost my driver's license [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...
> 
> Was doing 77 km/h in a 50 km/h zone... Wel wel... I accept it.


so 45mph in a 30mph zone ? loosing your License seems harsh, how long for ?


----------



## Reeiss

It's only for three months.
And now I'm thinking of selling my car, and buy a newer TT with Quattro in september.


----------



## kazinak

redsilverblue said:


> mine are on the way from china


from china with lurve :lol: :lol: post a link what you're getting[/quote]

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190530722642&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Hark

Anakin said:


> Reeiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i lost my driver's license [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...
> 
> Was doing 77 km/h in a 50 km/h zone... Wel wel... I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> so 45mph in a 30mph zone ? loosing your License seems harsh, how long for ?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

kazinak said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine are on the way from china
> 
> 
> 
> from china with lurve :lol: :lol: post a link what you're getting
Click to expand...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190530722642&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
  








[/quote]
cia ant rimto nuotrauka? :roll: are YOU happy with that?


----------



## kazinak

yes i'm happy


----------



## redsilverblue

kazinak said:


> yes i'm happy


that's OK then, good to know, I will not lose any of my sleep tonight then  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak

redsilverblue said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i'm happy
> 
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/8651/63629932.jpg[img][/quote]
> that's OK then, good to know, I will not lose any of my sleep tonight then :P :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
> 
> it's about the time to go in the bed then :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Looking good Kaz [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine are on the way from china
> 
> 
> 
> from china with lurve :lol: :lol: post a link what you're getting
Click to expand...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190530722642&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
  








[/quote]

as im local to you, you dont want a little job do you? I love these


----------



## kazinak

why not  let me know when you get the LED's :wink:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> why not  let me know when you get the LED's :wink:


haha really?


----------



## landwomble

kaz, how hard is splitting the lights and getting them to stick back together and not mist up?
I've read all the clear corner posts etc etc but would appreciate a realistic view of how hard it is to get it all together...!


----------



## kazinak

it's easy, just give abit of heat first ,then use small knife to cut the sealant and screwdriver to split it
have done simillar job on golf mk4 and to split one light i've spend nearly two hours(will never touch golf again)


----------



## jamman

I put my wallet in a really dumb place* and couldnt find it for 4 hours. Freaked out and totally lost it for most of those 4 hours.

* A fridge


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> I put my wallet in a really dumb place* and couldnt find it for 4 hours. Freaked out and totally lost it for most of those 4 hours.
> 
> * A fridge


LOL :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

The wallet wasn't bothered... he was well chilled


----------



## landwomble

New neuspeed arb bushes at the rear. My 20mm front H&R spacers arrived today, too - cheers Charlie!
Got to wait until kids in bed to fit them now!?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak

started to tidy up under the bonnet, still waiting for the new covers srews and expansion tank  
before









after


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Swapped out my V6 rear valence for a QS one.

Not much of a difference really, but good excuse to finally get round to T-Cutting those tailpipes.


----------



## T3RBO

Nice


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Nice


Quite agree. 

...changed the spark plugs (PFR6Qs this time, instead of IFR6Q-Ps I think; no particular reason) and cleaned the K&N panel filter in preparation for oiling it ONLY ON THE DIRTY SIDE.


----------



## redsilverblue

Reeiss said:


> Today i lost my driver's license [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...
> 
> Was doing 77 km/h in a 50 km/h zone... Wel wel... I accept it.


how long for??? I just remembered, about three years ago, I was doing 70km/h in 50 km/h zone actually in town centre  police pulled over, asked me if I knew what my speed was, I said 60km/h, told me that I was wrong, told me to be more cautious with the speed and surprisingly they did let me go 8) I guess I was just very very very lucky


----------



## Reeiss

redsilverblue said:


> Reeiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i lost my driver's license [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...
> 
> Was doing 77 km/h in a 50 km/h zone... Wel wel... I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> how long for??? I just remembered, about three years ago, I was doing 70km/h in 50 km/h zone actually in town centre  police pulled over, asked me if I knew what my speed was, I said 60km/h, told me that I was wrong, told me to be more cautious with the speed and surprisingly they did let me go 8) I guess I was just very very very lucky
Click to expand...

Lost it for three months. And I also got a £ 845 fine :x
Never ever move to Norway.


----------



## T3RBO

That's well harsh


----------



## Mondo

'kinell! Sounds almost as bad as those masters of motoring masochism, the Swiss! 

Oh, and when, Robb, did you become a Moderator? Is nothing sacred :?: :!: :?:


----------



## jamman

Cleaned my air intake temp sensor* on the manifold after I got distracted from doing my footwell illumination LEDs.

*prob means I will have to buy a new one tomorrow :lol:

Played with Autoglym HD Wax


----------



## landwomble

Blinged up my shift-gate:
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/more-interior-bling/









and sorted my stance out with some spacers!
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/adding-stance-hr-spacers/


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Left car at body shop this morning to get the rusty numberplate lights treated (due to water getting in through the spoiler mounting screws)

Also getting filler cap sprayed black.

Been on shanks's since then as car won't be ready till late tomorrow. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I've heard somewhere of a transport device called a 'bus', but I'm not sure how you order one. Can't find them in the yellow pages either! :wink:

New QS grill arrived this morning from TTShop, so will be busy fitting this over the weekend and spraying some other bits to match. Just need to send back the 1st broken grill to TTShop now to get my refund.


----------



## peter-ss

received for my birthday a TT ice cube tray, rubber boot lid rain guides (Mk2) and enough money to buy the CAN version of Vag-Com.


----------



## landwomble

Darthhawkeye said:


> Left car at body shop this morning to get the rusty numberplate lights treated (due to water getting in through the spoiler mounting screws)
> 
> Also getting filler cap sprayed black.
> 
> Been on shanks's since then as car won't be ready till late tomorrow. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I've heard somewhere of a transport device called a 'bus', but I'm not sure how you order one. Can't find them in the yellow pages either! :wink:
> 
> New QS grill arrived this morning from TTShop, so will be busy fitting this over the weekend and spraying some other bits to match. Just need to send back the 1st broken grill to TTShop now to get my refund.


New boot lid light units are under 7 quid from Audi...press a screwdriver to the side and they pop out. Best combined with an LED light upgrade. Hope the body shop aren't charging you too much!


----------



## cdavies360

Yesterday I.....ordered some LED side lights from Ultraleds

Today I......fitted them  good bye yellow side lights

thanks to Waks guide was a 10 min job


----------



## everton5

Removed my wak box and green panel filter now which filter should I buy


----------



## kazinak

fitted forge big knob 8)


----------



## Smeds

applied for a job in Seoul, should be a good Korea move.


----------



## BreinholTT

Smeds said:


> applied for a job in Seoul, should be a good Korea move.


Good luck mate, will you bring the *TT*?


----------



## Smeds

BreinholTT said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> applied for a job in Seoul, should be a good Korea move.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mate, will you bring the *TT*?
Click to expand...

Doubt it.


----------



## tricklexxx

Smeds said:


> BreinholTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> applied for a job in Seoul, should be a good Korea move.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mate, will you bring the *TT*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it.
Click to expand...

PSML :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## mikesimbo

kazinak said:


> fitted forge big knob 8)


Wow loving the black annodized! Is that from awesome without the extension thingy that some come with?

Mike


----------



## kazinak

i've bought from Forge,they are selling stuff on ebay ,paid only £40 delivered


----------



## junt88

...had the wheel centres nicked from my drivers side wheels! :evil:


----------



## basky

Had 4 Rings round to do a Haldex filter and oil change and also a Brake fluid change 8) Top job as always guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS clean inside and under the bonnet ready for inters just he body to do if it ever stops raining


----------



## cdavies360

Fitted my aero wipers - exciting stuff


----------



## TTCool

checked my suspension settings and found them to be spot on  and









I hate having to make adjustments. It's tedious and hard work.

Joe


----------



## BAZPOS

......managed to log into the forum. Happy Days.  I have missed my daily fix.


----------



## S16LAD

Have just seen Mark's roadster up for sale and wish i had the $$$... :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Tried to was the qS in non stop rain


----------



## mikesimbo

Saw a TT for sale outside a Monarch maintenance hanger at Luton Airport. :lol: Looked in good nic!


----------



## les

Fitted my handbrake lever alloy button trim thingy I bought off eBay.








More info here.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218738


----------



## les

YELLOW_TT said:


> Tried to was the qS in non stop rain


Didn't WAS mind Andy :lol:


----------



## stani540

put a deposit down on my first TT


----------



## basky

stani540 said:


> put a deposit down on my first TT


 Happy Days [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Mondo

stani540 said:


> put a deposit down on my first TT


Even the full purchase price is just the deposit, I'm afraid. Those mod mites bite real hard... :? :wink:

...bought 5 litres of Shell Helix Ultra in prep' for changing my own oil, hopefully tomorrow. If the 22mm 3/8th socket for my Quickvalve turns up in the post tomorrow. :?


----------



## roddy

2 front outer CV joints,, 125 qd each from audi and 45 each side for fitting,,  ,, ( well i work all day,, :-* !!! )


----------



## kazinak

replaced microswitch


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my Quickvalve sump plug and changed my oil - Shell Helix Ultra as I get a good discount for Shell products. 

But what a [email protected] getting the farkin' oil filter off. Bought a lever-style chain link filter wrench and it just wouldn't grip the can. Re-read the 'how to' on changing oil and tried a DIY wrench from an old leather belt, a screwdriver and a spanner - no joy. Take 3, got a chain link strap-type wrench and it STILL wouldn't come off. At first, at least.

Bloody thing was leaking oil by this time, it had deformed so much under the welly I was giving it. Point of no return at that point; with a leaking filter it simply had to come off. So I punctured the fecker properly to drain as much oil out of it as I could and with a bit more elbow grease the filter finally came off. [email protected]

Anyway, Quickvalve plug on, new K&N filter on and new oil inside, to go with the changed spark plugs and cleaned K&N panel filter from last weekend. Phew.


----------



## jamman

Sounds like _great fun_ Mondo :wink:


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Sounds like _great fun_ Mondo :wink:


Oh yeah, mate; barrel of freakin' monkeys. 

Not sure if the Quickvalve was worth it. Others were right; getting the plug out was simple. The problem was the oil filter. Still, it's on, and it will be useful.

I got one of those cheapie trolley jack/stands/wheel chocks package things B&Q were flogging a few months ago for £20 or so. Worked fine. Got under the 25mm lower car OK, but wouldn't lift her high enough to get the stands under. Had to put the jack on planks of wood to get high enough. Still, for £20 can't complain too much.

Now, where's my G&T...


----------



## Super Josh

Mondo said:


> Now, where's my G&T...


Next to my beer Mate  Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] 

SJ


----------



## jamman

Super Josh said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, where's my G&T...
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my beer Mate  Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> SJ
Click to expand...

Babycham more like :wink:

(Josh can I ask a favour could you please pm me the hood info matey)


----------



## T3RBO

Re fitted the rear panel... hopefully for the final time :roll:

Had to be done as MOT on Tuesday and clearly wouldn't pass the seatbelt check :lol:


----------



## landwomble

Ordered new head unit (JVC KD R811) and a Vibe Liteair 8 sub.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## everton5

Fitted a LCr front splitter and makes the front end look much better


----------



## basky

everton5 said:


> Fitted a LCr front splitter and makes the front end look much better










:lol:


----------



## Nelka

Fitted LED sidelight bulbs. Was surprised how easy it was, even for someone as cack-handed as me


----------



## tricklexxx

Wak'd my airbox while it was out fitting my Forge Silicon TIP from Markypoo. Starting off subtle, may add more holes later as today's antics have already added a deep growl on acceleration but not sure whether that's Wakbox or TIP!


----------



## T3RBO

Car passed it's MOT


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Car passed it's MOT


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Car passed it's MOT


Sweet, always a nervous hour or so for me 

Did you get my text this morning Roberta, bloody send the invite back you spanner :roll: :lol: you are the last person we are waiting on!!!!

Charlie


----------



## Nogaro TT

Ordered room service for the last time as a single man!!!


----------



## les

Oh dear sorry to hear that. A woman marries a man for what he is .... then spends the rest of her life trying to change him :roll: On a more serious note. Good luck I hope you will both be very happy.  


Nogaro TT said:


> Ordered room service for the last time as a single man!!!


----------



## Nogaro TT

Hahaha. Wise words! Cheers Les.



les said:


> Oh dear sorry to hear that. A woman marries a man for what he is .... then spends the rest of her life trying to change him :roll: On a more serious note. Good luck I hope you will both be very happy.
> 
> 
> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered room service for the last time as a single man!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cabbie-uk

today i gave my roof two coats of fabsil  which is nice


----------



## T3RBO

Rang LW and Sky for an insurance quote...


----------



## cdavies360

Bought a VagCom cable


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted my new Forge hoses on both yellow and the qS


----------



## p4tmk

Fitted my new armrest  so thats plate om armrest done now to look for something else [smiley=book2.gif] lol upset the wife too [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## COLI

went to work


----------



## crannage

sold my french car :lol: (first and last btw)

and got myself a nice silver 225 TT

Happy days


----------



## Mondo

...bought one of these:









£5.40 delivered the next day from Euro Car Parts. That completes me doing my own 'major service'. Cool! 

Just hope the fecker fits... :?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Stripped my 007p DV and pipercross filter from my vRS, getting them ready for my TT.


----------



## les

called at my local Shell garage and found that there is a special offer all this week on V-Power it's 3p off per litre. I paid 
£1-36.9p per litre. I asked the guy if it was open to all Shell garages and he said he thought so. Go fill up


----------



## Diveratt

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car passed it's MOT
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, always a nervous hour or so for me
> 
> Did you get my text this morning Roberta, bloody send the invite back you spanner :roll: :lol: you are the last person we are waiting on!!!!
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

He'll only come if you tell him there are free biscuits


----------



## landwomble

Had this fitted:









JVC KD-R881. iPhone/iPod compatible (I don't use this), USB connection in glovebox, bluetooth (handsfree, bluetooth A2DP stereo, bluetooth AVRC remote control, fully compatible with HTC Desire inc phone book, signal strength and message display, etc) and variable lume. 
Connected to the Bose amp and speakers.

I also had this stuck in the boot:








Vibe LiteAir 8 active sub (300W RMS). I know Vibe have a bit of a chavvy image but this was the smallest and neatest decent sub I could find. I'm quite pleased with it. Remote control is mounted in the cubby to the right and below the steering wheel.

It was a good excuse to dig out some old digidub from Eat Static on the drive home...!


----------



## Mondo

Nice Vibe amp, Tobermory. :roll: Interested in seeing a few more pics as I'm toying with getting either a 4-channel amp (the baby Alpine looks nice - FPR-300?) and no sub, a 5-channel amp and sub, or 4-channel amp and a powered sub like yours.


----------



## landwomble

Cheers. It's not bad as they go (particularly as I got it new, boxed off ebay for 70 notes!). I can't see the need for any more low end in the car to be honest, and in conjunction with factory Bose amp and speakers I'm very happy.
The amp's a nice, rubberised thing that has a manual crossover/gain control that fits in the cabin. 








The text on the cab glows red when on, but don't hold that against it...!
It's 900 peak/imaginary watts, and 300W RMS.

I doubt I'll bother upgrading any further, it sounds pretty good as-is...


----------



## burns

...was overtaken by a cyclist as I gently coaxed the TT over a road containing more speed humps than I ever thought existed. :roll: Thought I'd left the splitter behind at one point! 

I had a friend in the car at the time and he took the p1ss relentlessly for the rest of the journey! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

burns said:


> ...was overtaken by a cyclist ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 makes a change from invalid cars and women pushing prams Sarah :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

had this made for £25 will need a few finishing touches done to it


----------



## Tritium

adam-tt said:


> had this made for £25 will need a few finishing touches done to it


Very Nice - what is it?


----------



## redsilverblue

I had LPG installed, not everything acording to a plan, but will be sorted, pictures to follow soon [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman

Tritium said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> had this made for £25 will need a few finishing touches done to it
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice - what is it?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing something to do with am air filter installation


----------



## Adam-tt

you would be right


----------



## les

It will most certainly be a heat shield for an induction cone filter. :wink: 


jamman said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> had this made for £25 will need a few finishing touches done to it
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice - what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing something to do with am air filter installation
Click to expand...


----------



## Nelka

Had my RS4's refurbished and powder coated, with 2 new tyres on the front.

Only drawback is that I will definitely now need to paint my brake calipers as they look disgraceful!


----------



## cutting vinyl

Fixed ' A/C heater ' buzzing ' from under passenger footwell ' (((((as last NO more buzzing))))) removed controller motor ' cleared and oiled parts.....works perfectly now . 

fixed ' alarm siren ....£6.00 
replaced temp sender unit ......£4.50
had NEW wind screen supply and fitted ' green tint with grey top tint ' .... cast deal £150.00 total

and at some point over weekend Fit NEW Soft top roof ' when im feeling brave enough ' to tackle it . [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## basky

Am off to see Paul Simon and have a few [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## markypoo

Am sitting by a pool over looking the Med in Malta having a few [smiley=cheers.gif] and trawling the forum ahhhhhhhhhhh bliss and the Mrs thought Id be doing something different


----------



## cabbie-uk

Life's hard mate !!! I feel for ya .


----------



## basky

markypoo said:


> Am sitting by a pool over looking the Med in Malta having a few [smiley=cheers.gif] and trawling the forum ahhhhhhhhhhh bliss and the Mrs thought Id be doing something different


 Sweet ! have fun matey [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Completed my trio... mot on tuesday, insurance yesterday and car tax today


----------



## les

GAVE THE ENGINE A BIT OF A CLEAN ALONG WITH UNDER MY BONNET.


----------



## Tritium

Ran Vag-Com on my TT for the first time and no errors -Yipee  
now gotto start work on 9pm Friday night shift Doww


----------



## TTQ2K2

^^^^^^^^(Statistically, you PROBABLY do not exist.) :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

gave her the monthly wash polish & fed the leather seats


----------



## jamman

les said:


> GAVE THE ENGINE A BIT OF A CLEAN ALONG WITH UNDER MY BONNET.


Looks great Les does the different colour hose not bug the hell out of you


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAVE THE ENGINE A BIT OF A CLEAN ALONG WITH UNDER MY BONNET.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Les does the different colour hose not bug the hell out of you
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: that's what I thought  It would drive me crazy


----------



## Adam-tt

gave poor boys black hole a go by hand


----------



## jamman

Cant make out the reflection Adam was it ? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

Na I got them cheap SH so I can live with it.  


frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAVE THE ENGINE A BIT OF A CLEAN ALONG WITH UNDER MY BONNET.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Les does the different colour hose not bug the hell out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: that's what I thought  It would drive me crazy
Click to expand...


----------



## williamnicol1

Checked the wheel damage after my wife took evasive action to avoid a nutter on the Cromarty Bridge. Bet he was on a mobile :evil:

Bill


----------



## Charlie

williamnicol1 said:


> Checked the wheel damage after my wife took evasive action to avoid a nutter on the Cromarty Bridge. Bet he was on a mobile :evil:
> 
> Bill


Well that's what she told you anyway  probably applying a bit of lippy 

Charlie


----------



## williamnicol1

Charlie said:


> williamnicol1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the wheel damage after my wife took evasive action to avoid a nutter on the Cromarty Bridge. Bet he was on a mobile :evil:
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what she told you anyway  probably applying a bit of lippy
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bill


----------



## jamman

I installed my OSIR stereo surround and was somewhat underwhelmed by the whole effect (just as well I picked it up 2nd hand)


----------



## kazinak

yesterday have visited Wak him self  he find the problem straight away and fixed 

however even him can't understand how the hell my turbo producing so much boost at high rpm (1.4bar @6000rpm)


----------



## Tritium

Nearly got rammed in the driver side as I was pulling into the car park after a hard night shift at work. Fecking " person of the child bearing gender" put my heart in my mouth for me as I took avoiding action. The "person" did not look in her mirror did she. Drove off without so much as a sorry. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gforce

Cleaned up my discs and calipers
















And gave the wheels a clean


----------



## jamman

Nice job mate looks good


----------



## T3RBO

... am still suffering from man flu


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> ... am still suffering from man flu


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks


----------



## TTQ2K2

went to Cars & Coffee. 500+ cars, a dozen Lambos, half-dozen Audis, 1 TT. that's exclusivity! :wink:


----------



## Gforce

jamman said:


> Nice job mate looks good


Cheers fella


----------



## Mondo

...changed my pollen filter, so my DIY major service is complete.  The state of the old pollen filter was a shock. It was utterly black and disgusting. The new one should make a difference.

And re-read the intructions for fitting the comfort blinker thing I bought off MCPii nearly a month ago...


----------



## les

Drove 330 miles today all over North Wales (see the events section) with the NW crew (mostly) am well fecked now so cuppa then bed.


----------



## Mondo

...took a deep breath and finished what I started last night. I got the stereo out, popped the hazard button and got as much cable slack as I could get in prep' for the comfort blinker thing. And this morning I manned up and connected it all. Moment of disappointment when it didn't blink right, but that was down to 'user error'  So it works! And using the original connectors that Mike Philips at MCPii had so much trouble with - phew.

So, now I can save 0.005 joules of energy by not having to hold the indicator arm down for a whole 3 seconds... :roll:

Would have taken pics but they're exactly the same as Mike shows on his website: http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_st ... _blinkers/


----------



## kazinak

call my dad and ask to make 25 and 30mm spacers 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DDcrash

Removed hundreds of flies of the front bumper due to going on the North Wales run yesterday 8)


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Gave the TT a well earned wash as I have been away on holiday, then went for a good long sunday drive 8)


----------



## jamman

Showed Ola my yellow Apex springs through my rear wheels.

Don't think she was that impressed so I went and sat back in the paddling pool with my beer and strawberries.


----------



## T3RBO

Show her the rocker cover, that surely has to get her in the mood :lol:

Today I... mainly drank San Miguel


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Show her the rocker cover, that surely has to get her in the mood :lol:
> 
> Today I... mainly drank San Miguel


San Miguel :wink: I'm guessing you've seen my other post :lol:

Love cold beer in the sun

Robb I did show her the rocker cover as well (she liked it which is a good no a great reaction for Ola)


----------



## JudeH

jamman said:


> Showed Ola my yellow Apex springs through my rear wheels.
> 
> Don't think she was that impressed so I went and sat back in the paddling pool with my beer and strawberries.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic afternoon in the garden. Roasting heat and Magners. beautiful.


----------



## Mondo

...booked the car in with The TT Shop on Wednesday 20th to get my shocks (went S-line in the end) and some Superpro rear bushes fitted. I can't believe the modding is nearly finished... (yeah right)


----------



## peter-ss

..spent half the evening catching up on forum posts after a long weekend away.


----------



## landwomble

Convoy back to the north west from Goodwood. Awesome weekend, blazing sun and crazy cars. The TTOC vinyl stickers peeled off, it was so hot.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cabbie-uk

got one of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-MK1-MK2-S ... 415a527a5e


----------



## cutting vinyl

cabbie-uk said:


> got one of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-MK1-MK2-S ... 415a527a5e


but we needs the other half ' as its only half the short shift kit...me thinks

Today i Fitted NEW SOFT TOP ROOF >>>>>>


----------



## cabbie-uk

na mate i only wanted the for and aft reduction  for the price i did not think it was too bad


----------



## Kanikuman

Today I went to my local DVLA office, got my registration certificate, then paid a visit to my local Audi garage for them to make and fit my new plates. It set me back £55 and I got a nice cappucino to boot (before anyone asks, yes I'm too useless to do it myself)!


----------



## Charlie

Received my pair of 215/40/18 Falken ZE452's for fitting tomorrow, they are currently in my sitting room stinking the place out in preparation for fitting tomorrow 

I am hoping the slightly narrower profile might improve front end steering feel - we will see


----------



## Adam-tt

Charlie said:


> Received my pair of 215/40/18 Falken ZE452's for fitting tomorrow, they are currently in my sitting room stinking the place out in preparation for fitting tomorrow
> 
> I am hoping the slightly narrower profile might improve front end steering feel - we will see


lovely smell isnt it
i have had 2 in the back of my tt for 2weeks now, the car absolutely stinks :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

cabbie-uk said:


> got one of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-MK1-MK2-S ... 415a527a5e


Nice... what does that version reduce the throw by?


----------



## cabbie-uk

i think it is 40% mate , looking closely at the forge one and this one ,they look the same , apart from forge stamp ,  nice finish on it , for the price its worth a punt mate


----------



## Charlie

adam-tt said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my pair of 215/40/18 Falken ZE452's for fitting tomorrow, they are currently in my sitting room stinking the place out in preparation for fitting tomorrow
> 
> I am hoping the slightly narrower profile might improve front end steering feel - we will see
> 
> 
> 
> lovely smell isnt it
> i have had 2 in the back of my tt for 2weeks now, the car absolutely stinks :lol:
Click to expand...

I think so but Nic is not so keen 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Guess she is more into sleeping bag clothing than rubber :lol:


----------



## williamnicol1

Charlie said:


> Received my pair of 215/40/18 Falken ZE452's for fitting tomorrow, they are currently in my sitting room stinking the place out in preparation for fitting tomorrow
> 
> I am hoping the slightly narrower profile might improve front end steering feel - we will see


Two space savers on the front might improve your steering feel. 

Bill


----------



## Kanikuman

After inspecting my new plates, realised they didn't have the dealer lip like the old ones did, and instead have some new lip on the bottom that is carved from the plate, rather than plastic. So because of this, a few small screwdriver marks in the paint are visible from the previous owners faffing around. Also, Audi never gave me my plates back, is this normal? It now means I'm going to have to buy another TTOC gel sticker as mine was on the other plates. 

Then, I noticed all the build-up of dirt from behind the old plates, so spent ages rubbing it off with meths. Am I right in thinking meths doesn't damage paint?


----------



## T3RBO

Meths should be okay as removed my badges and plate stickies (a few times) with brush cleaner


----------



## thebigdog

dropped my brand new in primer QS bumper off for a 'free' paint job...and recieved the new grills for it today from TPS.

Maybe on for the weekend!


----------



## thedino

thought about selling my TT :/


----------



## Charlie

thedino said:


> thought about selling my TT :/


Why's that buddy? you have had to spend a fortune on it, surely you would lose thousands :-(

Charlie


----------



## thedino

Charlie said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought about selling my TT :/
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that buddy? you have had to spend a fortune on it, surely you would lose thousands :-(
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Because it never stops needing loads of money spending on it. Most unreliable car I've owned


----------



## cdavies360

Have my 17inch standard Ronal alloys in for refurb and powder coating in Satin Black.

The Mrs is at home at the moment with a can of Satin black spray sorting out the centre caps and audi badges


----------



## Tritium

cdavies360 said:


> The Mrs is at home at the moment with a can of Satin black spray sorting out the centre caps and audi badges


My my got the wench well trained. Any tips for those of us still trying


----------



## cdavies360

Tritium said:


> My my got the wench well trained. Any tips for those of us still trying


absolutely - find yourself someone that's doing a degree in Art and Embroidery and a passion for cars and you're pretty much there 

She wants to re-upholster the whole car, but going to see how this VW camper van turns out that she's doing this summer first!


----------



## jamman

thedino said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought about selling my TT :/
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that buddy? you have had to spend a fortune on it, surely you would lose thousands :-(
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it never stops needing loads of money spending on it. Most unreliable car I've owned
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this mate, I do think if a car even a looker like yours keeps kicking in the nuts then you can fall out of love with it and maybe then it is best to move on.

My 2002 Sline TT I had from new had a few problems but never let me down as such I sold it 3 years later and the new owner called up after a month screaming at me as he had nothing but problems with it everything and anything went wrong with it.


----------



## markypoo

thedino said:


> thought about selling my TT :/


Mines up for sale at the moment but after taking it out today for the first time after coming back off holiday I really am in 2 minds whether to go through with it, it was great fun :?


----------



## T3RBO

You know my thoughts on that :lol:


----------



## markypoo

T3RBO said:


> You know my thoughts on that :lol:


Yes Robb think you might be right :wink:
If I keep it think it might be due a wheel change


----------



## T3RBO

Might be selling my Fat 5's :wink:


----------



## markypoo

T3RBO said:


> Might be selling my Fat 5's :wink:


And I will be selling my CH's would look great on yours :lol: :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Today I was told I have bronchitis


----------



## mikesimbo

Bought a new charge pipe and intake manifold so I can get them powdercoated to match my strut bar!! :>


----------



## Adam-tt

mikesimbo said:


> Bought a new charge pipe and intake manifold so I can get them powdercoated to match my strut bar!! :>


i wouldnt do the intake afew people have had problems with the car running right after they had it done


----------



## tricklexxx

T3RBO said:


> Might be selling my Fat 5's :wink:


Hmmm interesting...!


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Today I was told I have bronchitis


That's pretty crap Robb get better sooooooooooon


----------



## mikesimbo

adam-tt said:


> mikesimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a new charge pipe and intake manifold so I can get them powdercoated to match my strut bar!! :>
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt do the intake afew people have had problems with the car running right after they had it done
Click to expand...

I've heard this too but think it was mainly due to poor preparation! I.e not masking up properly, and removing the injector seals too - if these are left in place it should prevent any powder getting in the threads / injector ports. Also same with the screw threads - leaving bolts in should prevent powder getting in the threads! It will be a spare manifold I'm getting coated so if worst comes to worst - I just wack my original one back on! and they're both BAM so shouldn't have problems with different injector seals etc! Wish me luck! 

Mike


----------



## markypoo

T3RBO said:


> Today I was told I have bronchitis


 :roll: Just like Dot Cotton


----------



## T3RBO

Don't watch soaps so no idea what that means mate :?


----------



## markypoo

T3RBO said:


> Don't watch soaps so no idea what that means mate :?


So how did you know it's a soap ????????????????????????????????


----------



## T3RBO

Remember Dot Cotton from watching Eastenders about 10 years ago :lol:


----------



## markypoo

Cough :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

No, bronchitis


----------



## markypoo

Ewwwwwwwwwwww
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronchitis


----------



## T3RBO

Ah so I shouldn't of punched the doctor when he said I was a cute :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt

T3RBO said:


> Today I was told I have bronchitis


Hope you get over it soon Rob - look after yourself


----------



## markypoo

T3RBO said:


> Ah so I shouldn't of punched the doctor when he said I was a cute :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## Guest

Put a deposit down on my new car


----------



## Matt B

There is now a rather obvious requirement for you to spill the beans.....
Come on - what is taking the place of the TT????????


----------



## jamman

I think Luke said he was going for a Nissan 350ZX


----------



## cabbie-uk

Thought I'd replace my knob with a big black one  so I got one coming which Is nice :wink:


----------



## jamman

cabbie-uk said:


> Thought I'd replace my knob with a big black one  so I got one coming which Is nice :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## gday

went for a spin 

Love it :roll:


----------



## Smeds

Cleaned and proofed the roof, ready for summer.


----------



## Mondo

Wiped clean and Autoglym'd my winter alloys (didn't need much), bagged them up and put them in the back of the garage, stacked, separated by thick sheets of cardboard.

Virosol'd/Autoglym'd my summer alloys (on the car) and polished the 'zorst tips. Looks a damn sight better.

And partially scoped out a route up behind the fascia so I can pop a USB lead out thru the air vent to run my Tomtom. Looks like it should work... :?


----------



## Guest

Matt B said:


> There is now a rather obvious requirement for you to spill the beans.....
> Come on - what is taking the place of the TT????????


Yup, A Datsun


----------



## T3RBO

You'll be back :lol:


----------



## StevetS

...ran it through the car wash (with a totally posh £5.99!!!! wax and clean - took about 20 mins!!!) instead of my usual hand wash. Unfortunately it pulled the indicator unit out of the front nearside side!  To be honest it was a bit loose beforehand).

Will silicone it back in tomorrow. Didn't have time tonight - my wife needed wine (but thats a different story!)....


----------



## T3RBO

CAR WASH


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> CAR WASH


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kazinak

polished my car :lol: :lol:

[youtube]R2umKZjY[/youtube]


----------



## Adam-tt

StevetS said:


> ...ran it through the car wash (with a totally posh £5.99!!!! wax and clean - took about 20 mins!!!) instead of my usual hand wash. Unfortunately it pulled the indicator unit out of the front nearside side!  To be honest it was a bit loose beforehand).
> 
> Will silicone it back in tomorrow. Didn't have time tonight - my wife needed wine (but thats a different story!)....


would be easier just to buy a new set of side indicators dont mess around with silicone :-|


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> You'll be back :lol:


Not in a TT though :lol:

I'm planning to keep the z for a while  Then maybe an R35 GT-R next


----------



## StevetS

jamman said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAR WASH
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I know. . . . . . . . .


----------



## warrenstuart

Gave it it's first wash and wax 5 days into ownership 

Question: how many TTs can you spot in this picture?


----------



## jamman

warrenstuart said:


> Gave it it's first wash and wax 5 days into ownership
> 
> Question: how many TTs can you spot in this picture?


(Warren ot Stuart)

Kneel down by your wheels and listen, I'd go for a day when there's no wind it will say very softly....

"lower me and I will love you forever"

:wink:


----------



## jamman

manphibian said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be back :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a TT though :lol:
> 
> I'm planning to keep the z for a while  Then maybe an R35 GT-R next
Click to expand...

I kept mine for 47 days Luke hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine, Im sure you will mine couldn't have been worse.

Well I say 47 I think it was away from the garage for about 10 or 11 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

jamman said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be back :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a TT though :lol:
> 
> I'm planning to keep the z for a while  Then maybe an R35 GT-R next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kept mine for 47 days Luke hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine, Im sure you will mine couldn't have been worse.
> 
> Well I say 47 I think it was away from the garage for about 10 or 11 :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You had a 350Z ?

Really? You called it a 350ZX the other day :lol:


----------



## jamman

My brother had one of the first 350ZX Turbo things in the UK (stolen 3 times lol) and one of the GTiRS (I think thats it) he works for the compant that have done their advertising for years around the world.

Lovely engine and errrr that's about it only non VAG I've had in prob 20+ years so Im biased lol

Hope you enjoy it mate they are quick


----------



## warrenstuart

jamman said:


> (Warren ot Stuart)
> 
> Kneel down by your wheels and listen, I'd go for a day when there's no wind it will say very softly....
> 
> "lower me and I will love you forever"
> 
> :wink:


 HaHa yes, similar thoughts have crossed my mind :? 
At first i wasn't sure if i liked the wheels but the more i look the more i'm beginning to think it's the car that's too high for the wheels.
Down by how many mm do you reckon? It's a 2003 year model with standard sports suspension option and not the 20mm drop. According to the original Audi sales brochure that came with the car it was an option to go back up to the standard height???? And more to the point who would want to... the original owner of this one obviously!

Oh and its Warren by the way, the "warrenstuart" thing is a long story.


----------



## Guest

jamman said:


> My brother had one of the first 350ZX Turbo things in the UK (stolen 3 times lol) and one of the GTiRS (I think thats it) he works for the compant that have done their advertising for years around the world.
> 
> Lovely engine and errrr that's about it only non VAG I've had in prob 20+ years so Im biased lol
> 
> Hope you enjoy it mate they are quick


The 350Z doesn't have a turbo... Are you on about the 300ZX?


----------



## jamman

I'm talking about the big fat fecking cars from the late 90s Luke but having just googled it yes 300 :lol:


----------



## C.J

Fitted rear tyres :? Bit boring really.


----------



## jamman

Fecked up one of my slimline LEDs I've been messing bout with so went out into the garden (in a tantrum) and finished off taking the holly tree out the ground...

Anger all gone :-* :-*


----------



## Nogaro TT

Hit 90,000 miles!


----------



## jamman

Dropped an engine bay bling washer down into the abyss [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> Dropped an engine bay bling washer down into the abyss [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i have a few spare ones if you want one


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped an engine bay bling washer down into the abyss [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> i have a few spare ones if you want one
Click to expand...

Going to send in my retrieval team first (see below) mate but might take you up on that offer


----------



## KimTT

oday i... attmepted to clean my engine bay.....


----------



## Charlie

Played around measuring up for potential new spacers, as now I have a bit of stretch on the front the wheels need to come out by about another 5mm :roll: mod one thing and something else needs doing to compliment it 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti

Today I hit a curb! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nate42

Changed rear ARB links, next time uniball mod as originals don't last too long with thicker ARB's. 
Changed rear brakelines.
Changed dust shields to rear shocks.


----------



## warrenstuart

Cleaned all of the leather in the car with Audi Leather Conditioner, seats look superb now


----------



## Tritium

Moved house, thank Christ that's over. Good news is I can see my beloved TT out of the longe window now - bless it's V style pots


----------



## warrenstuart

Removed the old Chorus II head unit and fitted a Pioneer, OMG the sound quality difference between the two head units through the Bose speakers is un-believable  
Sorry but the quality of the pictures below aren't great, the flash has burnt out the first one a bit and the second has a slight blurr due to slow shutter speed, my shaky hand and trying to get a view to show how the button illumination matches the original dash illumination nicely.


----------



## fireman77

Fitted the Osir brake cover and steviedTT bling kit


----------



## SteviedTT

fireman77 said:


> Fitted the Osir brake cover and steviedTT bling kit


Nice job mate, that bling kit looks amazing  :lol:


----------



## gday

sulked!! Left the beast on the drive and went to work in my trusty Astra diesel to save pennies!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## fireman77

I know  kit looks the dog's bit's ... u should contact the geezer who sell's them for your own TT  
Wondering what to do next under the bonnet [smiley=book2.gif]



SteviedTT said:


> fireman77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the Osir brake cover and steviedTT bling kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job mate, that bling kit looks amazing  :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## mikesimbo

Failed my MOT as per usual so got annoyed and went the whole hog and bought Michelin PS3 tyres  they better be as good as they say! 
Least she's passed now!!


----------



## TT-Babe

Just bought my first TT this weekend....2001 Denim Blue with Black Leather interior, 225bhp, Bose and CD changer, Miltek exhaust, refurbed 18" Alloys, so today I....

ordered.... new handbrake and gear knob leather gaiters, Dodo Juice blue velvet, new key fobs, leather conditioner, Rain X, handle covers (they are a bit scratched), and visited Audi to book it in for a quick diagnostic health check thingy. Also, added loads of trim to my eBay watch list.

OMG, I freakin love my new car lol


----------



## DDcrash

Ordered on of Charlies new sat/nav mounts 8)


----------



## peter-ss

TT-Babe said:


> Just bought my first TT this weekend....2001 Denim Blue with Black Leather interior, 225bhp, Bose and CD changer, Miltek exhaust, refurbed 18" Alloys, so today I....
> 
> ordered.... new handbrake and gear knob leather gaiters, Dodo Juice blue velvet, new key fobs, leather conditioner, Rain X, handle covers (they are a bit scratched), and visited Audi to book it in for a quick diagnostic health check thingy. Also, added loads of trim to my eBay watch list.
> 
> OMG, I freakin love my new car lol


Excellent 

Welcome to the ********.

Have a look here for details of how to join the TT Owners Club; it's the annual event on Sunday 17th July.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php


----------



## TT-Babe

peter-ss said:


> TT-Babe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought my first TT this weekend....2001 Denim Blue with Black Leather interior, 225bhp, Bose and CD changer, Miltek exhaust, refurbed 18" Alloys, so today I....
> 
> ordered.... new handbrake and gear knob leather gaiters, Dodo Juice blue velvet, new key fobs, leather conditioner, Rain X, handle covers (they are a bit scratched), and visited Audi to book it in for a quick diagnostic health check thingy. Also, added loads of trim to my eBay watch list.
> 
> OMG, I freakin love my new car lol
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Welcome to the ********.
> 
> Have a look here for details of how to join the TT Owners Club; it's the annual event on Sunday 17th July.
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter

I had a look at your fitting of the LCD screen, as I too have the same problem. Think I may have to live with mine  unless I can convince a work buddy to give me a hand. I forsee me handing over a rather large crate of beer for that help tho :lol:


----------



## Kanikuman

Spent four and a half hours cleaning the car. Sprayed the wheels with the pressure washer, followed by some Bilberry wheel cleaner, which was then agitated, then the wheels sprayed again, left for 5 minutes and washed off. Sprayed the car with the pressure washer, followed by Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild shampoo, then a wash and dry, and then a coating of Dodo Juice Supernatural wax. The windows were then cleaned with Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol. Trims, exhaust, rear valance and engine bay cleaned with Autoglym bumper care. Tyres blackened with three coats of Autoglym instant tyre dressing and and the alloys coated with Poorboys wheel wax. Finally the Recaro's were cleaned with Zymol leather cleaner. Now I'm knackered, but the car looks mint! 

Shame it's going to rain later.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fozzie34

Serviced another TT for someone who can't afford an indie let alone the stealers. The joke is definitely on me :lol:


----------



## Guest

Drove my TT home from work for the last time....


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> Drove my TT home from work for the last time....


When you picking up your new beast Luke? I want pics and lots of them 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Well, if everything goes to plan, should be driving it back from Scotland sunday afternoon


----------



## m solo

Posted in this thread


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> Well, if everything goes to plan, should be driving it back from Scotland sunday afternoon


Fingers crossed buddy  is it a grey one? standard?

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Charlie said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if everything goes to plan, should be driving it back from Scotland sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed buddy  is it a grey one? standard?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Yep and yep


----------



## mikesimbo

...Handed over my spare intake manifold and charge pipe for powdercoating in sparkly silver to match my strut brace!! Woo cant wait!


----------



## kazinak

cleaned the throttle body and maf sensor,then have a little play with my camera :roll:


----------



## Guest

kazinak said:


> cleaned the throttle body and maf sensor,then have a little play with my camera :roll:


I think you polished the door too much.


----------



## Grahamstt

Very clever Kas
Would look good doing the same thing with engine bay   
You seem to enjoy your photography - keep it up


----------



## warrenstuart

Fitted a Richbrook "TT" tax disc holder and foil sill protectors from the TT shop.


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up my winter wheels Kleber Quadraxer on Audi 17" rims cant wait till winter


----------



## paul4281

Fitted a new DV & now it's like a new car - thanks for the recommendation TT Shop


----------



## Guest

Sold the TT


----------



## Adam-tt

manphibian said:


> Sold the TT


Hope you enjoy the new car


----------



## C.J

manphibian said:


> Sold the TT


Congrats! I'll join you one day soon, hopefully :?

You got a Zed lined up?


----------



## Guest

C.J said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the TT
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'll join you one day soon, hopefully :?
> 
> You got a Zed lined up?
Click to expand...

Yeah, off up to Scotland tomorrow to pick it up 

Fully excited [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Diveratt said:


> Kleber Quadraxer


Who :lol:

Aren't they 'all season' tyres as opposed to proper winter tyres mate?


----------



## peter-ss

Cleaned the TT inside and out, gave the engine bay a once over, cleaned the door hinges and attached my TTOC badge ready for EvenTT 11 tomorrow.

Hopefully it wont rain too much!


----------



## C.J

manphibian said:


> C.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the TT
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'll join you one day soon, hopefully :?
> 
> You got a Zed lined up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, off up to Scotland tomorrow to pick it up
> 
> Fully excited [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Nice one.

What colour have you gone for? I'm torn between The Azure blue and Gunmetal.


----------



## KimTT

got spacers for the TT


----------



## pistolpete1515

Today I finally got round to sorting out the scuffs on my leather with liquid leather..... job done!!


----------



## Dotti

I will be taking my beloved to get her tracking and wheel alignment done as my wheels look totally wonky!  Then 2 new front tyres!


----------



## TT-Babe

Cleaned and Conditioned the seats with Gliptone. Very happy with them 

Also bought some studs/screws to hold the engine mounting down and fitted them. No more rattling in that department lol

Took her for a little spin into town. The Germans are so boring with the colour of the cars so love the fact I get looked at because it's a little different. Makes my efforts in keeping her clean and sparkly, all the worthwhile. 8)


----------



## KimTT

fitted my spacers


----------



## TTMBTT

k10mbd said:


> fitted my spacers


What size & type of wheels are on your TT Kim.:?:


----------



## KimTT

just the standard 18's


----------



## kazinak

18'' rs4's


----------



## springdaddy

Took my TT out to play on the open road with dartmoor as my back drop!!!! lovely jubbly :wink:


----------



## burns

Attempted to attend EvenTT 11. Unfortunately a breakdown en route put paid to that. :roll:


----------



## Kanikuman

I battled with the rain to try and give the car a coat of Red Mist Tropical. The rain had stopped, I'd run out, dry the car, get the Red Mist and....run back in due to more rain. I finally caught 10 minutes of slight sunshine and got the job done!


----------



## dan_88

Today i replaced my thermostat and bought a years membership, just got to wait for it to come through


----------



## Grahamstt

burns said:


> Attempted to attend EvenTT 11. Unfortunately a breakdown en route put paid to that. :roll:


I hope it wasn't in your TT :? :?


----------



## burns

Grahamstt said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted to attend EvenTT 11. Unfortunately a breakdown en route put paid to that. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it wasn't in your TT :? :?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it was:










[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still, on the plus side, I got *that* shot of my TT that you only have if you're hardcore: TT on a low-loader! Can tick that one off my list now! :lol: (BTW - that's me putting on a brave face!)


----------



## Guest

TT-Babe said:


> Cleaned and Conditioned the seats with Gliptone. Very happy with them
> 
> Also bought some studs/screws to hold the engine mounting down and fitted them. No more rattling in that department lol
> 
> Took her for a little spin into town. The Germans are so boring with the colour of the cars so love the fact I get looked at because it's a little different. Makes my efforts in keeping her clean and sparkly, all the worthwhile. 8)


The downside of getting a new car is there are NO pretty girls with 350z's 

:lol:


----------



## Charlie

burns said:


> Attempted to attend EvenTT 11. Unfortunately a breakdown en route put paid to that. :roll:


Gutted :-( what's wrong or don't you know yet?

Charlie


----------



## dzTT

burns said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted to attend EvenTT 11. Unfortunately a breakdown en route put paid to that. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it wasn't in your TT :? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Still, on the plus side, I got *that* shot of my TT that you only have if you're hardcore: TT on a low-loader! Can tick that one off my list now! :lol: (BTW - that's me putting on a brave face!)
Click to expand...

Looks just like me when i was trying to go to EvenTT10 last year :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT-Babe

manphibian said:


> TT-Babe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned and Conditioned the seats with Gliptone. Very happy with them
> 
> Also bought some studs/screws to hold the engine mounting down and fitted them. No more rattling in that department lol
> 
> Took her for a little spin into town. The Germans are so boring with the colour of the cars so love the fact I get looked at because it's a little different. Makes my efforts in keeping her clean and sparkly, all the worthwhile. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The downside of getting a new car is there are NO pretty girls with 350z's
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

  Not sure if I understand....call me blonde  350z's???


----------



## redsilverblue

TT-Babe said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT-Babe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned and Conditioned the seats with Gliptone. Very happy with them
> 
> Also bought some studs/screws to hold the engine mounting down and fitted them. No more rattling in that department lol
> 
> Took her for a little spin into town. The Germans are so boring with the colour of the cars so love the fact I get looked at because it's a little different. Makes my efforts in keeping her clean and sparkly, all the worthwhile. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The downside of getting a new car is there are NO pretty girls with 350z's
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if I understand....call me blonde  350z's???
Click to expand...

nissan [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:


----------



## burns

Charlie said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted to attend EvenTT 11. Unfortunately a breakdown en route put paid to that. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted :-( what's wrong or don't you know yet?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Dunno yet matey. I'm hoping that no news is good news! I will of course let you all know when I have a diagnosis.



dzTT said:


> Looks just like me when i was trying to go to EvenTT10 last year :roll: :lol:


At least I'm not alone then! Maybe we should start a sub-forum for those of us who tried and failed to reach an annual event! :lol:

Edit: Discovered this afternoon that it's the water pump that's gone. Had it replaced along with the cam belt at Awesome two years ago (have only done about 26k miles since then). :evil: Very disappointing.


----------



## Mondo

...ordered one of Steve Schwing's low-profile engine bay trims. $15; worth a punt. We'll see how long it takes before the extra noise gets on my wick... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got yellow ready for AIP as I am away on holiday for the next 2weeks


----------



## jamman

Congratulated BIGSYD on winning at Event 11

Great to see a car that's a daily driver winning


----------



## DDcrash

Put it in for new wing and sill due to corrosion


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> low-profile engine bay trims


Not come across that before... let me know how you get on


----------



## keithytt

Purchased one of Charlies R8 Style gear shift packages.....Book in!

Pics will follow when installed..... 

Cheers again Charlie!


----------



## pistolpete1515

realised my aliens arent working :x :x any suggestions??


----------



## Lovinit

spent an age looking for a How to on how to swap out my DV for the forge one.. with no luck.. think i'm being an idiot... must be here somewhere i've seen it!!!

Just wanna know which clip siz to have handy so i dont get caught short once i take the other ones out!

grr

:x

James


----------



## T3RBO

Here you go James

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/valve.pdf


----------



## jamman

burns said:


> Edit: Discovered this afternoon that it's the water pump that's gone. Had it replaced along with the cam belt at Awesome two years ago (have only done about 26k miles since then). :evil: Very disappointing.


That's bad mate gutted for you think you need to speak to Awesome and see what they say


----------



## Lovinit

T3RBO said:


> Here you go James
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/valve.pdf


Your a star... i have been driving myself crazy with this.... i know peeps say its simple and reading it it seems simple, but you know when you just need to see for yourself...and be prepared... Great stuff, will try and do this afternoon/tonight if the weather stays good... Yippee! 

James


----------



## fozzie34

Ordered 2 after-market rear springs (£80) for a student TT owner who has bought a TT without thinking of what they can cost to run or service  All he thought about was how the girls liked the car :lol:

Guess who get to fit them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> low-profile engine bay trims
> 
> 
> 
> Not come across that before... let me know how you get on
Click to expand...

Will do. On the Modshack site, under VTDA, at the bottom where the prices are shown:









http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17194406

As a trial, as Wak suggested, try just removing the existing OEM rubber seal and see if you like/can stand the sound. For me it's more the alleged drop in engine bay temps - can't be a bad thing - and, for $15, worth a punt.

Couldn't quiet stretch to a VTDA though...


----------



## Guest

burns said:


> Edit: Discovered this afternoon that it's the water pump that's gone. Had it replaced along with the cam belt at Awesome two years ago (have only done about 26k miles since then). :evil: Very disappointing.


Was it one of these metal ones by any chance?

I have said all along they're no good.....


----------



## Mondo

manphibian said:


> Was it one of these metal ones by any chance?
> 
> I have said all along they're no good.....


Luke, I think your 'TT' needs to go on a diet. She's lookin' a bit fat on it, judging by your updated footer picture...


----------



## peter-ss

pistolpete1515 said:


> realised my aliens arent working :x :x any suggestions??


Most likely the fuse has blown if they've been activated whilst there's been a frost.

Are you holding the screen washers on for a couple of seconds with the headlights turned on?


----------



## burns

manphibian said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Discovered this afternoon that it's the water pump that's gone. Had it replaced along with the cam belt at Awesome two years ago (have only done about 26k miles since then). :evil: Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it one of these metal ones by any chance?
> 
> I have said all along they're no good.....
Click to expand...

Don't know which one I had put on. I just booked it in at Awesome about two months into ownership and asked for cam belt and waterpump change.

...And now I'm having my second cam belt and water pump change. :evil:

Mechanic is going to give me the old one so will have a look at it then and report back.


----------



## Russ 182

Fitted a new (second hand) leather handbrake cover to replace my tired, scratched plastic cover -









Gave the engine bay a quick clean, not perfect but will keep scrubbing it every couple of weeks and hopefully get some of the real stubborn dirt and grime off. Not bad though for 7 and half years old and 80,000 miles -


----------



## bluey32

Hi Russ 182, The hand brake looks good, nice finishing touch. I was just wondering were you got it from, the ones on ebay Don't look as good.
Thanks.


----------



## Russ 182

I bought it from the forum in the parts for sale section mate. Its a genuine Audi part. I believe they're around £100 new.


----------



## bluey32

I have just looked myself no one seems to have one. You are not far off with the audi price, but I guess for a Audi part thats cheap :? Thanks any way i will keep an eye out.


----------



## Flash

Go on Dan ,you know you want one and K. will agree.Any more mods intended and did you get that switch sorted?F


----------



## Flash

Had the drivers door in bits and hopefully have sorted the broken micro switch.


----------



## Guest

Mondo said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it one of these metal ones by any chance?
> 
> I have said all along they're no good.....
> 
> 
> 
> Luke, I think your 'TT' needs to go on a diet. She's lookin' a bit fat on it, judging by your updated footer picture...
Click to expand...

That's not fat, it's muscle


----------



## jamman

manphibian said:


> That's not fat, it's muscle


Japanese Muscle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Extremely relaxed muscle...


----------



## Guest

jamman said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fat, it's muscle
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Muscle :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yeah


----------



## landwomble

Russ 182 said:


> Fitted a new (second hand) leather handbrake cover to replace my tired, scratched plastic cover -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the engine bay a quick clean, not perfect but will keep scrubbing it every couple of weeks and hopefully get some of the real stubborn dirt and grime off. Not bad though for 7 and half years old and 80,000 miles -


Russ, what are those controls behind your handbrake?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Factory Sat. Navigation

Love mine people without the option tend to slag it off :wink:


----------



## keithytt

Felt a bit Art Deco....


----------



## Adam-tt

port and polished my inlet manifold


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> port and polished my inlet manifold


Any pics Adam ?


----------



## Adam-tt

to be honest its hard trying to show it on camera


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> to be honest its hard trying to show it on camera


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

ok ok ok  
did warn you theres not much too see

during

























just about done


----------



## landwomble

Tried to remove the rear trim to get at the faulty Bose amp. Swore a lot. Discovered that neither myself nor my local garage man with a full set of Snap On tools could get the rear seatback rod undone at all, it appears welded in place. Spent half an hour prising the trim off around it. Discovered the replacement Bose amp I bought from Kaziniak isn't the right sort and has a totally different connector. Swore a bit more. Disconnected the original amp, sprayed the contacts with contact cleaner, refitted, found that my faulty lefthand channel was now working. Result. 
Refitted the trim, discovered that there is no way in hell that the two rearmost spring clips were going back in without removing that frigging seatback location rod, and binned them.
Drove the car round a bit and <touch wood> the original amp is all working OK now </touch wood>. Yay me.

Then noticed the aircon isn't cold. Checked fuse 16, checked fans kick in when turned on, checked fuses under battery - all OK. Tomorrow I'm off to a Kwik Fit that does the colder-or-it's-free guarantee for a regas. 
Also noticed that with the bonnet up whilst listening to all of this that the engine has a bit of a tappity tappet noise. Argh. Checked oil, all OK.
Noticed that the stainless bling plate around the dipstick was no longer properly attached and two nuts have vanished into the ether. Removed plate, swore, put in cupboard.

TLR - fixed the amp problem that I set out to sort for free, but found other stuff to worry about. Grr.


----------



## jamman

Cheers Adam

Ps Sounds like you had an interesting day landwomble


----------



## T3RBO

I have a box spanner in my tool box just for undoing those :roll:


----------



## landwomble

T3RBO said:


> I have a box spanner in my tool box just for undoing those :roll:


Unless it's made out of some sort of diamond-titanium alloy I'm willing to bet it wouldn't shift this fvcker...!


----------



## T3RBO

:lol:


----------



## John-H

Machine Mart sell a good set of box spanners. It makes the job of undoing and adjusting the rear seat latch bar very easy. You'll need an Allen key to hold the bar still whilest you undo/tighten the recessed locking nut.


----------



## landwomble

Seriously, its not for coming off. My local Indie couldn't shift it either.....!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie

landwomble said:


> Seriously, its not for coming off. My local Indie couldn't shift it either.....!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 :roll: Ric you're such a girl :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## basky

Replaced my coolant after run pump. Had tried to clean out the original and it worked for a month or so, but was then hit and miss. So bit the bullet and ordered a new one £115 [smiley=bigcry.gif] but works like a dream now


----------



## keithytt

Got a bit keen with my Iphone 4's camera....


----------



## landwomble

Got my aircon pumped up by Kwik Fit under their colder-or-it's-free offer. It's now colder!
Also tipped some BK44 fuel cleaner into the tank - they kept me waiting for an hour in reception looking at a poster, and a google on the product suggested that it actually works, unlike a load of other redex style additives.

Also refitted my engine bling plate with locking nuts so it won't vibrate loose again.

Got an unrequested but welcome gel TTOC badge thru in the post that I'm not sure where to fit, and also a nice Rusteze Medicated Bumper Lotion sticker that I can't decide whether to stick on the back or not!


----------



## jamman

Decided to put my Liquid gauge in the OS vent and didn't want to have cables hanging about so went about dismantling the fusebox/dash trim I now have 3 bits of plastic and so many screws littering my footwell :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kleber Quadraxer
> 
> 
> 
> Who :lol:
> 
> Aren't they 'all season' tyres as opposed to proper winter tyres mate?
Click to expand...

Hi T3RBO yep they are but my tyre chap thinks they are a better option than a full winter tyre unless I fancy swaping wheels every 5mnutes (which I dont). Reckons they are very good in snow which seems to be the case in the reviews and good for cold wet & dry suff too. Got to be a lot better than the Contact 3s which are a summer tyre really.


----------



## williamnicol1

Reckons they are very good in snow which seems to be the case in the reviews and good for cold wet & dry suff too.[/quote]

Get a lot of snow in South Devon then? 

Bill


----------



## Diveratt

williamnicol1 said:


> Reckons they are very good in snow which seems to be the case in the reviews and good for cold wet & dry suff too.


Get a lot of snow in South Devon then? 

Bill[/quote]

Yep 4 days last winter even the palm tree in the garden died  hence going for an all season and not a full winter tyre. Now if I lived up north in Bristol things may be different 

Kevin


----------



## williamnicol1

Diveratt said:


> williamnicol1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reckons they are very good in snow which seems to be the case in the reviews and good for cold wet & dry suff too.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a lot of snow in South Devon then?
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...

Yep 4 days last winter even the palm tree in the garden died  hence going for an all season and not a full winter tyre. Now if I lived up north in Bristol things may be different 

Kevin[/quote]

I wish - far north of Scotland. Had over 6 feet in someplaces - bit deep for a TT :!:

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bill


----------



## Diveratt

williamnicol1 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williamnicol1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reckons they are very good in snow which seems to be the case in the reviews and good for cold wet & dry suff too.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a lot of snow in South Devon then?
> 
> Bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 4 days last winter even the palm tree in the garden died  hence going for an all season and not a full winter tyre. Now if I lived up north in Bristol things may be different
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

I wish - far north of Scotland. Had over 6 feet in someplaces - bit deep for a TT :!:

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bill [/quote]

Sounds like you need a TT snowcat conversion


----------



## williamnicol1

Sounds like you need a TT snowcat conversion [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bill


----------



## Mondo

Well, yesterday, actually. Got S-line OEM shocks fitted to go with my Eibach  springs. So far so good, but bit early to tell. Also got Superpro bushes all over the rear, including replacing the Powerflex ones in the adjustable tie bars I already had.

And picked up some Bosch aerotwin wipers while I was up there. A wiper in the hand, etc. I'll photograph the label later and put it in the 'other' thread so peeps will know which ones they are.


----------



## pistolpete1515

peter-ss said:


> pistolpete1515 said:
> 
> 
> 
> realised my aliens arent working :x :x any suggestions??
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the fuse has blown if they've been activated whilst there's been a frost.
> 
> Are you holding the screen washers on for a couple of seconds with the headlights turned on?
Click to expand...

yep tried that.... haven't checked fuse yet thinks its 33?? manageed to have a cheeky peek at the nozzles and the driver side one looks a bit crusty with white gunk


----------



## jamman

jamman said:


> Decided to put my Liquid gauge in the OS vent and didn't want to have cables hanging about so went about dismantling the fusebox/dash trim I now have 3 bits of plastic and so many screws littering my footwell :roll:


Just finished it I've managed with some wangling (Im a good wangler) to get it to come out of the slot that the bonnet release handle sits in so no messy cable hanging down well happy


----------



## burns

Got my TT back on the road after the catastrophe on the way to EvenTT last Sunday ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I can't stop smiling!!!!!!


----------



## Russ 182

landwomble said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a new (second hand) leather handbrake cover to replace my tired, scratched plastic cover -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ, what are those controls behind your handbrake?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Factory Sat-Nav controls. Got to be honest ive only used it once. Forgot id even got it until i saw your post. lol. I used it once and personally found it hard work. Much prefer TomTom on my iPhone


----------



## jamman

burns said:


> Got my TT back on the road after the catastrophe on the way to EvenTT last Sunday ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I can't stop smiling!!!!!!


Happy for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gogs

Finally ordered fallen FK542 tyres for my new votex alloys


----------



## Adam-tt

My fuel light came on and beeped at me honestly scared the sh*t out of me lol


----------



## John-H

burns said:


> Got my TT back on the road after the catastrophe on the way to EvenTT last Sunday ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I can't stop smiling!!!!!!


Well done Sara


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> My fuel light came on and beeped at me honestly scared the sh*t out of me lol


Must admit I didn't even know it did that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell

Happy happy for Sara


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a cruise control kit. Sod it.


----------



## E3 YOB

One last check before I drive my parts and car to JanSpeed for the E3 YOB build










Very exciting!


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> One last check before I drive my parts and car to JanSpeed for the E3 YOB build
> 
> Very exciting!


Your missus must be so happy having the flat back :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Absolutely  She will be very relieved. We can actually make use of that room again... Although it still does have wheels, bodywork in, but least you can see the floor now :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

turned 45..

well, not me - the car... they grow up so quick don't they...


----------



## pistolpete1515

Managed to fix my aliens that have never worked since I got the car.......turns out it was a 59p 30 sec fix!!! making the most of it since it'll be the first and last time something can be fixed that quickly and easily.....cheers pete-ss


----------



## landwomble

pistolpete1515 said:


> Managed to fix my aliens that have never worked since I got the car.......turns out it was a 59p 30 sec fix!!! making the most of it since it'll be the first and last time something can be fixed that quickly and easily.....cheers pete-ss


How did you do it?


----------



## Russ 182

landwomble said:


> pistolpete1515 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to fix my aliens that have never worked since I got the car.......turns out it was a 59p 30 sec fix!!! making the most of it since it'll be the first and last time something can be fixed that quickly and easily.....cheers pete-ss
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do it?
Click to expand...

Think pete recommended to replace the fuse as it prob blew over winter whilst trying to use them frozen. Guess it worked . I did exactly the same repair a couple of months back lol


----------



## Chrisy225TT

washed my car then it bloody pissed down soon as i was about to polish her lol


----------



## pistolpete1515

Russ 182 said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pistolpete1515 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to fix my aliens that have never worked since I got the car.......turns out it was a 59p 30 sec fix!!! making the most of it since it'll be the first and last time something can be fixed that quickly and easily.....cheers pete-ss
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think pete recommended to replace the fuse as it prob blew over winter whilst trying to use them frozen. Guess it worked . I did exactly the same repair a couple of months back lol
Click to expand...

yeah check fuse 33 fingers crossed u'll find its the cause!!


----------



## Adam-tt

went to audi to pick up my voter splitter


----------



## DDcrash

Fitted my Vagmeister sat/nav mount  Nice one Charlie.


----------



## dpblackpool

Gave my new TT a quick wash n wax

Snow foam
2 bucket wash
dry
SRP
PB Black hole
AG HD Wax x2 (technically not a wax) 
JS901 on alloys

Relay needs a clay bar but this will do for now, proper job will be done in time for winter (protection), colli 915 for winter


----------



## gogs

Cleaned the throttle body housing  just resetting everything now, was a lot dirtier than I expected!

G


----------



## SteveTDCi

Collected the tt from jabbasport after a major service, panel filter and a new maf


----------



## redsilverblue

managed to snap the mirror control knob off :roll: :roll:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> managed to snap the mirror control knob off :roll: :roll:


Errr how :?


----------



## redsilverblue

well, I only wanted to adjust the left side mirror and it snaped :?


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> well, I only wanted to adjust the left side mirror and it snaped :?


----------



## redsilverblue

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

:lol:


----------



## peter-ss

redsilverblue said:


> managed to snap the mirror control knob off :roll: :roll:


When I bought my Mk1 it came with the mirror switch pre-snapped.

A replacement is about £35 from Audi, if I remember correctly.

It's not too bad to swap; just remove the door panel and it clips into the existing switch fascia and plugs in.


----------



## gogs

Took delivery of four new falken 452 tyres, just need to get them onto the votex alloys and onto the car


----------



## redsilverblue

peter-ss said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> managed to snap the mirror control knob off :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my Mk1 it came with the mirror switch pre-snapped.
> 
> A replacement is about £35 from Audi, if I remember correctly.
> 
> It's not too bad to swap; just remove the door panel and it clips into the existing switch fascia and plugs in.
Click to expand...

thanks Peter  sounds like I'll have to visit Audi again


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> went to audi to pick up my voter splitter


didnt pick me up a coolant temp sensor though lol


----------



## Guzi

Had a nice drive to York and back with a few laps on the track in a Lamborgini Gallardo in between! It was ace!


----------



## Adam-tt

gazzer1964 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> went to audi to pick up my voter splitter
> 
> 
> 
> didnt pick me up a coolant temp sensor though lol
Click to expand...

sorting it out soon when i find the code for it as i need a new gasket
only got the votex as im told its the last one they had


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> went to audi to pick up my voter splitter
> 
> 
> 
> didnt pick me up a coolant temp sensor though lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorting it out soon when i find the code for it as i need a new gasket
> only got the votex as im told its the last one they had
Click to expand...

Indeed according to my spies it is the last one at the main warehouse, I got the other one :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

have you tried fitting yours yet? fits like a glove


----------



## SteveTDCi

redsilverblue said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> managed to snap the mirror control knob off :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my Mk1 it came with the mirror switch pre-snapped.
> 
> A replacement is about £35 from Audi, if I remember correctly.
> 
> It's not too bad to swap; just remove the door panel and it clips into the existing switch fascia and plugs in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Peter  sounds like I'll have to visit Audi again
Click to expand...

I've got a door card in the garage, i'm not sure if its got the knob still in it .... i'll have a look tomorrow for you.


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> have you tried fitting yours yet? fits like a glove


I haven't even picked it up yet :lol:


----------



## fozzie34

Ordered a Forge 007P DV on line [smiley=computer.gif] It's been 7 months since my Wakmap and I feel that the original DV is living on borrowed time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Fozzie, you not hanging out for one of the new 008s then? All the rage, apparently. When they come out...


----------



## fozzie34

Mondo said:


> Fozzie, you not hanging out for one of the new 008s then? All the rage, apparently. When they come out...


I could of, but as I doubt I would be able to tell the difference I thought I'd go with the 007  Gotta be better than the original (I hope).


----------



## Rich196

fozzie34 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fozzie, you not hanging out for one of the new 008s then? All the rage, apparently. When they come out...
> 
> 
> 
> I could of, but as I doubt I would be able to tell the difference I thought I'd go with the 007  Gotta be better than the original (I hope).
Click to expand...

Recon it should be! depends how much your old one was leaking to how much of a difference you will notice.


----------



## Rich196

I took the parcel shelf out in the hopes to stop the rattles and squeaks, anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## peter-ss

Rich196 said:


> I took the parcel shelf out in the hopes to stop the rattles and squeaks, anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?


This may help.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=47251&start=10

After thinking for some time that the parcel shelf was the cause of my rattle, I noticed on a trip to the tip that it was still rattling despite not even being in the car! :?

It turned out to be the plastic trim down either side of the back window that was making all the noise; a couple of clips weren't located properly, which were a pain to get back in.


----------



## fozzie34

Replaced the wishbone bushes ready for an MOT on Thursday  Took car to discount Tyres at Worthing for 4 wheel alignment, but offside track rod nut siezed and they can't loosen it

I will have to wait until after the MOT to put the oxy-acetylene on it to free it up as any sign of heat on the track rod ends is an MOT failure


----------



## Kanikuman

Recieved my latest batch of goodies from Ultimate Finish, including a tidy little Dodo Juice detailing bag to keep all my potions and concoctions in.


----------



## jamman

Today I'm attempting to hide from Ola a 6ftx3ftx1ft box (Votex front thingy) in one of my spare bedrooms.

I have the "It's been there ages darling " all ready :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

How many spare bedrooms you got - Maybe you should hide in one of the others


----------



## jamman

Grahamstt said:


> How many spare bedrooms you got - Maybe you should hide in one of the others


Graham if I don't get away with the Votex front spoiler (bedroom), polished ali fuel rail thingy (under bed), polished Maf thing/polished throttle body (both in box in garage) I may taking to the spare bedroom more often than I would like :lol: :lol:

Oh I left out Was's Drls :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool

...fitted new front brake pads to my 225 Quattro Coupe. Ferodo DS2500 to be precise...been bedding them in this afternoon ahead of a track day on the 14th August at Croft.

Happy days

Joe


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> Today I'm attempting to hide from Ola a 6ftx3ftx1ft box (Votex front thingy) in one of my spare bedrooms.
> 
> I have the "It's been there ages darling " all ready :wink:


The box really is a piss take its massive


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm attempting to hide from Ola a 6ftx3ftx1ft box (Votex front thingy) in one of my spare bedrooms.
> 
> I have the "It's been there ages darling " all ready :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The box really is a piss take its massive
Click to expand...

I was very impressed when I picked it up Adam :lol: :lol:

So happy I got it as I think we got a bargain plus I prefer it to the V6 bumper that everyone goes for it's different whilst still OEM

I'm being lazy so what is the round thing for in the box ? :lol:


----------



## Lovinit

yesterday, but didnt have time to post...Drove to Biggin Hill Airport and had my first flying lesson... Nice drive there and a great flight and a lovely drive back... ran into a couple of nice TT's that flashed and acknowledged...

Flying lesson was pretty special.. gonna be a costly love affair... but I think its worth it!


----------



## Lovinit

yesterday, but didnt have time to post...Drove to Biggin Hill Airport and had my first flying lesson... Nice drive there and a great flight and a lovely drive back... ran into a couple of nice TT's that flashed and acknowledged...

Flying lesson was pretty special.. gonna be a costly love affair... but I think its worth it!

James


----------



## skegbravedave

....failed my driving test, f**king bicycle w**kers!!


----------



## T3RBO

jamman said:


> I'm being lazy so what is the round thing for in the box ? :lol:


Isn't that to put around the hole your supposed to cut in your side vent mesh, for the tow eye access.


----------



## bombeiusz

Polished a few hours engine parts  




Next intake manifold.


----------



## TTQ2K2

jamman said:


> Today I'm attempting to hide from Ola a 6ftx3ftx1ft box (Votex front thingy) in one of my spare bedrooms.
> 
> I have the "It's been there ages darling " all ready :wink:


Get off your arse, mate, and get it painted/installed. :wink:



















cheers


----------



## Adam-tt

That's not painted that's primer :-D


----------



## redsilverblue

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamietd

Couple days ago Fitted 007p, wakbox and panel filter. Now just waiting for call to pick up from bodyshop after having roof n mirrors sprayed.. Can't wait.
Modding is too addictive!


----------



## TTQ2K2

adam-tt said:


> That's not painted that's primer :-D


Clearcoat top layer is paint. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Got my Torx TS Star bit (5 sided) bits in the post and on returning from work went straight out removed and cleaned my MAF just for the nerdy hell of it (as it was functioning fine) :roll:


----------



## fozzie34

Took my TT for it's MOT... IT FAILED [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Apparently it has a 5mm long split in the offside CV boot. I've just changed the wishbone bushes and gave everything a darn good look over. I was told that every leak no matter how small is a failure. I've looked underneath and I can't see it. Now it's got to go back


----------



## TTQ2K2

Got the TT back last night. After having the respray, I decided to have the front wrapped with clearbra to protect the fresh new paint. Here's the beginning of the wrap.










cheers


----------



## fozzie34

Fitted my new 007p DV. Road tested and had no boost... forgot to plug the N75 valve back in. DOH


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of this:









Will fit this weekend while I'm getting cruise fitted.


----------



## T3RBO

Ah the magic trim


----------



## redsilverblue

Today, at 8:30, at the garage, an old turtle told me that I chose the wrong car if I want to do lots of miles a week :roll: And then they refused to fix it or even look at it, because it's bi-fuel :roll: Oh nevermind :?


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Ah the magic trim


'Tis indeed.  Bit of a climb-down from $500-ish of MOFO/VTDA/4bar to a tenner for the trim but, hey, there you go. Wak suggested running without the OEM trim for awhile to see how I found it. It's different; certainly more breathy, but not awful. Worth a punt.


----------



## Kanikuman

Woke up today to find the council had painted double yellow lines outside my house. I've got nowhere to park now as the road is already full. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> ...took delivery of this:
> 
> 
> Will fit this weekend while I'm getting cruise fitted.


What's this for then?


----------



## DDcrash

Saw the "brake pads worn" symbol come on  Time to do the group buy thing.


----------



## Mondo

tricklexxx said:


> What's this for then?


2 things: bit more audible noise from the engine, lower engine bay temps. Definitely the former, probably the latter. For £10, worth a try. 

Plus I half-justified it to myself as my OEM trim has shrunk a little over the years, as they apparently do, so sits about an inch to the left of the NSF right angle, under the bonnet.

Goes here:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Today, at 8:30, at the garage, an old turtle told me that I chose the wrong car if I want to do lots of miles a week :roll: And then they refused to fix it or even look at it, because it's bi-fuel :roll: Oh nevermind :?


My what long hair you have ... (little Red Riding Hood) :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

thank god it's not "my what big teethe you have" :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

jamman said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, at 8:30, at the garage, an old turtle told me that I chose the wrong car if I want to do lots of miles a week :roll: And then they refused to fix it or even look at it, because it's bi-fuel :roll: Oh nevermind :?
> 
> 
> 
> My what long hair you have ... (little Red Riding Hood) :wink:
Click to expand...

Lovely arse as well


----------



## redsilverblue

SteviedTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, at 8:30, at the garage, an old turtle told me that I chose the wrong car if I want to do lots of miles a week :roll: And then they refused to fix it or even look at it, because it's bi-fuel :roll: Oh nevermind :?
> 
> 
> 
> My what long hair you have ... (little Red Riding Hood) :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely arse as well
Click to expand...

my husband's very lucky man


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Went for a drive, just to enjoy the TT


----------



## SteviedTT

redsilverblue said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My what long hair you have ... (little Red Riding Hood) :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely arse as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my husband's very lucky man
Click to expand...

He certainly is :wink:


----------



## jamman

Stevie go and have a cold shower mate :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Today I'm packing for a week in Stockport... leave tomorrow morning


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Today I'm packing for a week in Stockport... leave tomorrow morning


Stockport ? thats a long way don't forget your earplugs 

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO

May actually need them... visiting family :lol:


----------



## keithytt

Took a couple of sneaky snaps!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5990049425


__
https://flic.kr/p/5990047463


__
https://flic.kr/p/5990045519


----------



## T3RBO

Not working mate... requires log in


----------



## keithytt

Aw rubbish!!!

Take 2:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5990049425


__
https://flic.kr/p/5990047463


__
https://flic.kr/p/5990045519


----------



## kazinak

keithytt said:


> Aw rubbish!!!
> 
> Take 2:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5990049425
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5990047463
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5990045519


try again


----------



## keithytt

GRRRRRRRRRRR how thew bloody hell do you upload picS!!!!!!


----------



## keithytt

I cant upload the rest so this one will have to do!


----------



## Pot Of Jam

keithytt said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRR how thew bloody hell do you upload picS!!!!!!


never used flicker before but maybe you could use photobucket, IMO its much eaiser to use.


----------



## keithytt

Right if this dont work then sod it!


















































Also forgot i had photobucket, found pics of my old TT!!


----------



## redsilverblue

Finally placed an order for Liquid Leather cleaner + conditioner


----------



## Mondo

redsilverblue said:


> Finally placed an order for Liquid Leather cleaner + conditioner


Ah, so that's what you use on your hair... :wink:

...had cruise control fitted, had the bolt in my driver's door card screwed into the door correctly (the 'captive nut', as the Great One called it, had dropped a little, so just needed help in staying in place) and fitted the low-profile engine bay trim. And had a fiddle with cruise on the way home. Should be useful in a week's time, driving up to Whitby.


----------



## Diveratt

Booked in for an MOT on the 8th


----------



## burns

Made the TT look all shiny ready for the Awesome open day tomorrow. 8)

Oh, and got hideously sunburnt on my back whilst doing it.


----------



## kazinak

my car have looked same like yours when i've bought it a year ago :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

sounds like your next mod should be a grammar book


----------



## davelincs

redsilverblue said:


> sounds like your next mod should be a grammar book


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA

Fitted new disc's and pads to the four corners, new abs sensor and break light switch, and almost a new MAF but wrong one was sent. well not me it was Paul (Bigbison) he certainly knows his way round the TT, he also gave it a good service a week ago. I did assist though, well got my hands dirty so I felt I did. Paul will prob say more of a hindrance than a help but he lets me play :lol:

Cheers Paul


----------



## kazinak

redsilverblue said:


> sounds like your next mod should be a grammar book


i'm starting a college this year :wink: civil engineering in fact :wink:

and let's not forget i'm from east europe


----------



## mazzb

I'm going to try to find/cure that bloody irritating squeak coming from the parcel shelf area!


----------



## peter-ss

mazzb said:


> I'm going to try to find/cure that bloody irritating squeak coming from the parcel shelf area!


Try it with the shelf removed; it might be the rear window surround as it was on mine.


----------



## Guest

redsilverblue said:


> sounds like your next mod should be a grammar book


i like you!


----------



## tricklexxx

peter-ss said:


> mazzb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to find/cure that bloody irritating squeak coming from the parcel shelf area!
> 
> 
> 
> Try it with the shelf removed; it might be the rear window surround as it was on mine.
Click to expand...

+1 same here :?


----------



## kazinak

received new spacers


----------



## E3 YOB

Watched a great Grand Prix 8)


----------



## Pensive666

Did a Wakbox!


----------



## markypoo

Had a very tempting offer for my car :lol: :lol: 
The guy called me and asked if Id take monthly payments, 5k then 1k a month, he didn't like the idea when I said sure but he'd only get the car when Id received the last payment :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikesimbo

...Am moving to France permanently!

:O


----------



## warrenstuart

Replaced the rear ARB.


----------



## SteveMaybury

Siliconed my rear parcel shelf - vast improvement. The relative silence has now highlighted a few other slight rattles, though.

Next is a Wakbox, I think.


----------



## Rich196

SteveMaybury said:


> Siliconed my rear parcel shelf - vast improvement. The relative silence has now highlighted a few other slight rattles, though.
> 
> Next is a Wakbox, I think.


Im doing this tonight any tips?


----------



## SteveMaybury

Rich196 said:


> SteveMaybury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siliconed my rear parcel shelf - vast improvement. The relative silence has now highlighted a few other slight rattles, though.
> 
> Next is a Wakbox, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Im doing this tonight any tips?
Click to expand...

(Assuming you've read the how-to elsewhere on the forum...)

I must admit the two 'halves' of the shelf were stuck together slightly tighter than I expected. I wasted a bit of time trying to get a knife in the outside edge, whoch was just causing damage to the seam. I found it easier to separate the halves by sticking the knife in from the inside, ie approach from where the cloth disappears into the shelf. I just used one blunt knife, but two might be easier.

Then just have a little patience, and be firm but gentle. It is stuck together all the way around with little bits of plastic weld (which are what has caused the creaks in so many people's shelves, I think). Some of these may snap a little but you'll see once you're in there that this doesn't matter - the silicon will hold everything in place once you've applied it. The two curved edges were a PITA to get apart but they gave way eventually.

I then just lathered it with clear silicon and snapped it all back together. I was expecting some to seep out the edges but it didn't.

Well worth doing, though - the creaking was absolutely doing my napper in and it's a much more relaxing drive now!

HTH,

Steve


----------



## jamman

Booked my car in for a new clutch at The TT Shop so to cheer myself up I took my Votex front bumper thingymajig to my bodyshop to get it painted and then fitted Weds/Thurs


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Today I...
Got my new TT boot mat.
Fitted my forge 007p
And booked my car in to APS for engine check and front bushes with defcon2's.

Gooood day


----------



## Tritium

SteveMaybury said:


> Siliconed my rear parcel shelf - vast improvement.


I'd been wondering where the fecking rattle was from! Thanks mate, you've saved me raging out with the lump hammer [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

jamman said:


> Booked my car in for a new clutch at The TT Shop so to cheer myself up I took my Votex front bumper thingymajig to my bodyshop to get it painted and then fitted Weds/Thurs


you'll need a need LCR splitter too.

cheers


----------



## jamman

TTQ2K2 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked my car in for a new clutch at The TT Shop so to cheer myself up I took my Votex front bumper thingymajig to my bodyshop to get it painted and then fitted Weds/Thurs
> 
> 
> 
> you'll need a need LCR splitter too.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Got one of those on at the moment matey


----------



## T3RBO

Walked around Manchester... missing my car


----------



## Adam-tt

picked a few items up from the body shop


----------



## gogs

Well yesterday, fitted the new wheels and gave her a good wash, polish and wax


----------



## Grahamstt

Always liked those wheels - just get some spacers and they'll look 8)


----------



## gogs

Spacers and lowering springs, looks like its sitting a bit higher now :lol: , maybe just needs time to settle again after being jacked up


----------



## Abster

My cars at the Garage I imagine in bits across the floor....

Having fixed..
Central Locking - Micro Switch
Roof - so it er goes up n down!

Being locked at..
CD Player - won't select CD's
Alarm - Not working
Buzzer when you leave lights on

I now have a nice Mondeo to drive about in for next few days. It's like a tank, better than the bus though


----------



## Adam-tt

Abster said:


> My cars at the Garage I imagine in bits across the floor....
> 
> Having fixed..
> Central Locking - Micro Switch
> Roof - so it er goes up n down!
> 
> Being locked at..
> CD Player - won't select CD's
> Alarm - Not working
> Buzzer when you leave lights on
> 
> I now have a nice Mondeo to drive about in for next few days. It's like a tank, better than the bus though


The buzzer for the lights will be down to the Microswitch if it's broken


----------



## williamnicol1

Well, recently. 440 mile round trip to see the Tall Ships Race










Saw a Tiger attack a man at a Burger Stall 










Saw the last ocean going paddle steamer in the world










And, went past Buchaille Etive Mor










Fantastic couple of days 

Bill


----------



## jamman

Looks like you had a great time


----------



## williamnicol1

jamman said:


> Looks like you had a great time


Yup, brilliant 

Bill


----------



## dzTT

Were you in Greenock for the Tall ships? it was packed and i had work to do on one of the ships, had to walk for about an hour before i could get to a ship...wasnot a good day :lol:


----------



## burns

williamnicol1 said:


> Saw a Tiger attack a man at a Burger Stall
> 
> Bill


That's not something you see every day! :lol:


----------



## Abster

Those tall ships are amazing, Saw them in cornwall a few years ago. Also my friend worked in Charlestown where the very last scence of Tim Burtons Alice in Wonderland was filmed, I kept getting messages from her saying how there's people walking about in full victorian custom on the phone! Was very odd to see!


----------



## Abster

adam-tt said:


> Abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cars at the Garage I imagine in bits across the floor....
> 
> Having fixed..
> Central Locking - Micro Switch
> Roof - so it er goes up n down!
> 
> Being locked at..
> CD Player - won't select CD's
> Alarm - Not working
> Buzzer when you leave lights on
> 
> I now have a nice Mondeo to drive about in for next few days. It's like a tank, better than the bus though
> 
> 
> 
> The buzzer for the lights will be down to the Microswitch if it's broken
Click to expand...

Thanks AdamTT just informed my mechanic his like oh right how you know this stuff, laughing at me down the phone, I told him I'd have to shot him after telling him hehehehe

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lovinit

had the Haldex oil/filter changed... thought was worth doing, couldnt find anything to say it'd been done recently and as the cars at 51,000 miles figured it'd be worth it for peace of mind as opposed to putting another few thousand on and having the 4WD system pack up!

Maybe a tad paranoid but hey..

on the other hand, been told the ARB bushes and bar need replaceing soon front and back and the link on one side is looking shoddy! great stuff :? might need a second opinion though.. i had the car recently serviced and nothing like this showed up on there health check!

James


----------



## Abster

Received the dreaded phone call from the garage..

Good news roof is costing £800, £200 less than expected, Bad news Multi switch thing is going to cost £260 so all in all £60 more than I was expecting and the CD don't work due to multi changer in boot being broken! So have a few choices on what to do, replace multi changer or get new head unit hmmmm As for bumper his pricing that up too

Roll on Friday when I get my baby back and this heat wave will end!!!


----------



## dpblackpool

Changed the rear numberplate light housings and fitted some LED bulbs too  (did it all myself)

Also had the recall done at Audi on the coilpacks.

(Tomorrow fix (change) the brake light :roll: )


----------



## williamnicol1

dzTT said:


> Were you in Greenock for the Tall ships? it was packed and i had work to do on one of the ships, had to walk for about an hour before i could get to a ship...wasnot a good day :lol:


Yes, it's my home town. Reports of six mile traffic jams some days. Used to sail in a 40 ft. gaff rig cutter when I was a teenager - it was my mate's dad's. Over 100 years old and had a 10 ft. bowsprit - everything got out of your way  Built originally in Rothesay for the Wills family (tobacco firm). Happy days  . Am considering the Clipper Venture round the world yacht race for 2013/14 - not the whole race (it's horrendously expensive) just one leg (still horrendously expensive). We'll see if I can raise the funds :?

Bill


----------



## dzTT

williamnicol1 said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in Greenock for the Tall ships? it was packed and i had work to do on one of the ships, had to walk for about an hour before i could get to a ship...wasnot a good day :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's my home town. Reports of six mile traffic jams some days. Used to sail in a 40 ft. gaff rig cutter when I was a teenager - it was my mate's dad's. Over 100 years old and had a 10 ft. bowsprit - everything got out of your way  Built originally in Rothesay for the Wills family (tobacco firm). Happy days  . Am considering the Clipper Venture round the world yacht race for 2013/14 - not the whole race (it's horrendously expensive) just one leg (still horrendously expensive). We'll see if I can raise the funds :?
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...

We usually get a lot of work when it comes time for these races, endless amount of upgrade kits to be stuck on them. Must say some of the ships in greenock that weekend were huge, and all shiney


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

done a puzzle


----------



## Adam-tt

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> done a puzzle


Budget super Market chain. Aldi or lidl :-D


----------



## Lovinit

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> done a puzzle


very cool...i think the one above/budget supermarket chain is Lidl by the way  or it could be ASDA, but thats not as budget as the other!hmmm.. :lol: :lol:

oh and the rest of the answer could be Adam...  
James


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

thankyou.... I never complete a puzzle- just not that knowledgeable lol


----------



## Hark

Top right 1960s youth on scoother = mod

lol


----------



## fozzie34

Reverence - Awe


----------



## PeTTe-N

Verruca = Wart
Irish New Age Singer = Enya?
Reverence = Awe
London Theatre = Vic??
:?


----------



## jamman

Just can't help myself Adam, Ian Beale


----------



## Diveratt

Got stuck offshore with the fog  Another day away from my TT

Kevin


----------



## dpblackpool

paid off the 25p I have owed the car parts shop for a week for a 20amp fuse, picked up a new brake light bulb too, to be fitted later


----------



## jamman

Picked my car up from my bodyshop with the Votex front spoiler on, don't know if I like it so  and


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

:lol: :lol:

Maybe i should post more of my puzzles on here :-*


----------



## SteveTDCi

drove the TT ...... 10mts, hoovered the roof, then the inside, then washed dried and qd'd with some red mist, then drove another 10 mts back in the garage.


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> Picked my car up from my bodyshop with the Votex front spoiler on, don't know if I like it so  and


how can you say that it looks soooooo much better with it on


----------



## Super Josh

jamman said:


> Picked my car up from my bodyshop with the Votex front spoiler on, don't know if I like it so  and


Pics?


----------



## sumpscraper

Fitted my 215,35,19s to my new wheels


----------



## kazinak

fitted my new spacers


----------



## SteviedTT

kazinak said:


> fitted my new spacers


That looks absolutely spot on mate. That's exactly the stance I want on my next TT. Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mogs

@ sumpscraper

bin looking for a set of these myself mate. don't they sell replicas on the bay or something? what deal did you get if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked my car up from my bodyshop with the Votex front spoiler on, don't know if I like it so  and
> 
> 
> 
> how can you say that it looks soooooo much better with it on
Click to expand...

Adam I love it now it's just when I picked her up 2 of my lower grills have been damaged (I'm changing them anyway but that's not the point) and they didn't put a sheet on my carpet so that's a mess as well I asked to speak to the boss (who I know well and he knows what I'm like :lol of course he was on a day off which explains a lot so I will speak to him tomorrow :x



Super Josh said:


> Pics?


Never take pictures when she's dirty but here you go, happy with it now I've calmed down a bit :lol:


----------



## Lovinit

Woke up to a dead battery as i'd left the lights on all night... Need to get the microswitch fixed me thinks...Doh! :?

Luckily jumped it first time and all good..long way around for work journey and all seems at peace again... until next time! :roll:

James


----------



## Typhhon

Ripped out the number plate bulbs and fitted the Can Bus 6 LED replacements.
Just in time one bulb blown and a lot of rot on the terminals.
£6 the cheapest mod so far!


----------



## TT8N

kazinak said:


> fitted my new spacers


PERFECT ! :lol:


----------



## Abster

Got my car back from the garage so so happy the roof does what it's meant to now and the doors lock 

Just very very skint now and need to sort out my bumper 350 been quoted and the cd player (Multi changer in boot is broken) so need to look into that too....

Other than that all good and so much more fun to drive than a mondaeo, loving corners again


----------



## Tritium

Fitted these. So I dont have to streeetch back for the belt or be garotted by it when worn..


----------



## Charlie

Abster said:


> Gthe cd player (Multi changer in boot is broken) so need to look into that too....


If you have a look at it and see what shape the connector it has - round or rectangular and email me I will check as I have one in stock.

Charlie


Tritium said:


> Fitted these. So I dont have to streeetch back for the belt or be garotted by it when worn..


Nice, are they the BMW ones? I need some for my TTR.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

kazinak said:


> fitted my new spacers


That does look great, I am going to up it to 25mm front and 30mm rear shortly  but my wheels are et38.

Charlie


----------



## PeTTe-N

Typhhon said:


> £6 the cheapest mod so far!


You haven't done the flapper mod then?


----------



## Tritium

Charlie said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these. So I dont have to streeetch back for the belt or be garotted by it when worn..
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, are they the BMW ones? I need some for my TTR.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Here you go Charlie, got them off Fleebay £19.95. The pair come with two sizes of rubber grommets for the headrest post. You can adjust them widthwise to fit the TT posts. So no rattles.
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180530180375&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:1123


----------



## kazinak

Charlie said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted my new spacers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does look great, I am going to up it to 25mm front and 30mm rear shortly  but my wheels are et38.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

i've fitted 25 and 30 ,your car are lower so will need smaller tyres because mine 225/40 rubing on the coners


----------



## Abster

Charlie said:


> Abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gthe cd player (Multi changer in boot is broken) so need to look into that too....
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a look at it and see what shape the connector it has - round or rectangular and email me I will check as I have one in stock.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Looks round to me... Blue wire from rear of multi changer with a round bit into a black rectangle box, Very technical aren't I 

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Typhhon

(You haven't done the flapper mod then?)

Bu**er. Ok cheapest without actually spending anything?


----------



## wakeyuk

Well after 10.5 yrs they were starting to show their age. 
They are now pristine OEM conditon again. Lovely 
I can recommend `The Wheel Specialists' in Nottingham - did a great job. 
All 4 wheels and a set of new tyres fitted all round & balanced, including valves and old tyre disposal for £328. 12 months warranty - on the wheel refurb. 
That doesn't include the price of the tyres by the way Haha !!- Just their fitting and balancing !!
They are a national company now I think with branches all over. 
I got the wheels refurbished using their `TWS Sport 3' spec which perfectly matches the silver body of my TT. 
I really like that the wheels now match in to the body colour as near as damn it....I'm defo not a bling person in any way !
Very good service throughout, very helpful and premises were spotless - an all new looking industrial unit and fitments. 
Yes I know I could have had the work done cheaper- but having visited some back street refurb shops I wouldnt want to leave my TT with them !! 
Job well done anyway and worthy of a bit of a plug.


----------



## mazzb

cleaned my car for two hours during work time, whilst being paid.. Being a chauffeur can definitely have it's advantages, especially when you get to try all the products on your personal vehicle.  particularly good was the auto glym leather cleaner followed by auto glym leather care. Thank you work


----------



## fozzie34

I really should say... Yesterday I :lol:

Took my car back to Discount Tyres at Worthing (who know how to use their Hunter Lazer aligner) to have the tracking and camber adjusted after having to free off a siezed track rod end and after changing the wishbone bushes. All done and in spec now


----------



## T3RBO

Drove my car for the first time in a week


----------



## kazinak

for the first time drove my tt at 140mph


----------



## Pot Of Jam

kazinak said:


> for the first time drove my tt at 140mph


I had my octavia to 156, was sh*t scary!

Got my membership pack  just need a 2nd window sticker now, cos I want a 10BHP boost.


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> for the first time drove my tt at 140mph


Manor Royal quiet today then?! :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Came home to a flat battery in the TT and Smart running on 2 cylinders


----------



## Adam-tt

Fitted the hg motorsport intercooler what a fu*cking bitch of a job that was [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hark

Tried to do a break fluid change on teh VX. What an arse of a job. Remove whole undertray and diffuser to get to rear jacking points.

Gave up in the end, rain stopped play, try again tomorrow.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Scored an OEM roof rack plus bike carrier for the equiv of 185GBP.  

cheers


----------



## S16LAD

Have done a deal on a new car and need to sell mine... be sad to see it go but I'm sure I'll still be around :roll:


----------



## Rich196

S16LAD said:


> Have done a deal on a new car and need to sell mine... be sad to see it go but I'm sure I'll still be around :roll:


What you looking at buying?


----------



## S16LAD

Rich196 said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a deal on a new car and need to sell mine... be sad to see it go but I'm sure I'll still be around :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What you looking at buying?
Click to expand...

Pics to follow next week once I've picked it up...


----------



## Rich196

Thats no fun! clues


----------



## S16LAD

Rich196 said:


> Thats no fun! clues


Clues are on the forum if you look hard enough :wink:


----------



## markypoo

[smiley=argue.gif] :roll: :wink:


----------



## mikesimbo

... Used my TT's first aid kit to repair my finger of which half was sliced off and flapping


----------



## COR15

Today i install a boost gauge in the center air vent  
Also i replace the rear speakers with new ones. 
And for the finish a good wash :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

mikesimbo said:


> ... Used my TT's first aid kit to repair my finger of which half was sliced off and flapping


thankgod you survived 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903464,0.884008


----------



## stevebeechTA

mikesimbo said:


> ... Used my TT's first aid kit to repair my finger of which half was sliced off and flapping


Bloody hell you will have to replace the missing items now.

Hope your finger is ok though


----------



## mikesimbo

stevebeechTA said:


> mikesimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Used my TT's first aid kit to repair my finger of which half was sliced off and flapping
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell you will have to replace the missing items now.
> 
> Hope your finger is ok though
Click to expand...

Haha it's surviving I think! 

And yes I was devastated to have to open it  must replace it all now haha!


----------



## mikesimbo

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> mikesimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Used my TT's first aid kit to repair my finger of which half was sliced off and flapping
> 
> 
> 
> thankgod you survived
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903464,0.884008
Click to expand...

Are you a nurse? :lol: yup I'm still 'live n kickin'!


----------



## redsilverblue

Went to the forest, for some "Thundercat" action


----------



## Grahamstt

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903464,0.884008


Blimey Bella

I didn't realise you were only 200miles away - surprised we haven't bumped into each other :lol:



redsilverblue said:


> Went to the forest, for some "Thundercat" action


Looks like good fun and you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Adam-tt

Sat waiting for a recovery truck after my intercooler hose popped off 
Fun times :-D


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> Sat waiting for a recovery truck after my intercooler hose popped off
> Fun times :-D


That's crap Adam


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Went to the forest, for some "Thundercat" action


Looks like fun was had


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat waiting for a recovery truck after my intercooler hose popped off
> Fun times :-D
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap Adam
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be too bad if it was the front hoses but it's the one under the drivers headlight that I can't get too


----------



## appy1968

Renewed my car insurance.

Swift cover (my current insurer) wanted £720 compared to £380 last year despite no claims or circumstance changes.

But got it for £361 with Hastings Direct. 

Take that swift no cover!


----------



## Amaranth

I drove my TT to work for the first time today so I am fretting about it sitting in the Park and ride and hoping I picked the right spot to park it


----------



## redsilverblue

Amaranth said:


> I drove my TT to work for the first time today so I am fretting about it sitting in the Park and ride and hoping I picked the right spot to park it


yes, always park it as far away from other cars as possible


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

redsilverblue said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove my TT to work for the first time today so I am fretting about it sitting in the Park and ride and hoping I picked the right spot to park it
> 
> 
> 
> yes, always park it as far away from other cars as possible
Click to expand...

but you will always come back to your car to find others parked around it, empty carpark or not lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.891206,0.831499


----------



## R80RTT

redsilverblue said:


> Went to the forest, for some "Thundercat" action


Ummm that was funny....lol lol :lol:


----------



## euphoria

provisionally sold my old car! It reached its reserve price on ebay


----------



## Kanikuman

Fitted my new black coolant bottle top, and it looks much better than the blue one.


----------



## kazinak

Kanikuman said:


> Fitted my new black coolant bottle top, and it looks much better than the blue one.


Where did you get it from ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanikuman

I bought it from a member in the for sale section. I'll try and get a picture uploaded later tommorrow when I get home from work.


----------



## Diveratt

Passed the MOT no problems at all


----------



## Typhhon

Drained a litre of stinking water out of father in laws Scenic's rear light cluster. No damage just quality French workmanship  
Job I did on the kids Saxo and the their 206 last year.  
Reminds we why I have an Audi  ....frog mobiles are crud....


----------



## redsilverblue

R80RTT said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the forest, for some "Thundercat" action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm that was funny....lol lol :lol:
Click to expand...

what's so funny about it ha?


----------



## TTgeek

Completed my first mod: WAK'd my box.


----------



## markusdarkus

TTgeek said:


> Completed my first mod: WAK'd my box.


I want to do this!! how long did this take?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Left one of my TToc window cards on a TT near my mates house...

Knowing my luck there already a member!


----------



## TTgeek

markusdarkus said:


> TTgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed my first mod: WAK'd my box.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do this!! how long did this take?
Click to expand...

Took me about 3 hours start to finish, but I took pictures all along the way and spent a fair amount of time wiping down everything under the hood before I buttoned her up again. Could be done in half the time, I'd say. Give it a go!


----------



## TTQ2K2

markusdarkus said:


> TTgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed my first mod: WAK'd my box.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do this!! how long did this take?
Click to expand...

If you want more noise in the cabin, it's much easier and quicker to just lower the window. Plus, same performance increase so win-win.


----------



## Adam-tt

Watched the tt get put on another breakdown truck 
Off to a proper garage now :-/


----------



## jamman

Just fitted my polished throttle body purchased from Mr Steve Caney, thank you sir 

Next up in a couple of hours is to take my rocker cover off and see if I can see where the slight leak is coming from :x


----------



## DDcrash

Ordered a complete set of discs and pad from the group buy. Thanks John


----------



## peter-ss

jamman said:


> Next up in a couple of hours is to take my rocker cover off and see if I can see where the slight leak is coming from :x


On one of the sharp corners I would have thought, which you have to apply sealant to.


----------



## jamman

peter-ss said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up in a couple of hours is to take my rocker cover off and see if I can see where the slight leak is coming from :x
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the sharp corners I would have thought, which you have to apply sealant to.
Click to expand...

Yep think you are right mate it's going to get plenty more sealant this time


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up in a couple of hours is to take my rocker cover off and see if I can see where the slight leak is coming from :x
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the sharp corners I would have thought, which you have to apply sealant to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep think you are right mate it's going to get plenty more sealant this time
Click to expand...

Out of interest how many miles have you done since the cover was put on?
Will have to double check mine as I didn't use much sealant


----------



## jamman

I don't know mate a fair few but I noticed the leek pretty much within the week just a small annoying one coming from the rear right area of the rocker cover (ish) :lol:


----------



## williamnicol1

...took the train to work - as usual

normally runs on time

woman driver today

was late 

DISCUSS 

Bill


----------



## burns

Dropped my TT off with my mechanic friend for the second time in two weeks. :roll:

Hoping to get it back very soon, minus the leak (suspected to be coming from the water pump) and the electrical issue (which is driving me up the wall!). Hmmmm, come to think of it - a water leak and an electrical problem: not exactly an ideal combination in terms of issues!


----------



## Amaranth

My parking stresses continue, I have blagged a parking space in the work car Park for a couple of days this week, was OK yesterday as a '60 plate silver TT parked beside me and they were as careful as I was but today *this* idiot has parked right on the bay line and I keep going down to check he hasn't opened door onto my passenger side!  








Owning and parking a TT is stressful, I want a forcefield as my first mod.


----------



## Amaranth

Phew he/she must be a stick person as they have gone and TT is unscathed


----------



## mazzb

I replaced the damaged climate control switches my car came with, for lovely unscathed new ones


----------



## Kanikuman

Attacked my QS alloys with methylated spirits to try and remove the really stubborn stains, and it worked! On a side note does methylated spirits harm tyre rubber?


----------



## SteviedTT

Amaranth said:


> My parking stresses continue, I have blagged a parking space in the work car Park for a couple of days this week, was OK yesterday as a '60 plate silver TT parked beside me and they were as careful as I was but today *this* idiot has parked right on the bay line and I keep going down to check he hasn't opened door onto my passenger side!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owning and parking a TT is stressful, I want a forcefield as my first mod.


He/she parked a lot straighter than you did anyway :roll:


----------



## NAFE_P

... was unable to drive the car as I went out for a 'few' drinks last night and ended up doing sambucas, going to a strip club (my girl was with me!) and got home at 3 this morning. Been feeling a bit wobbly all day so thought i'd better not get behind the wheel!


----------



## Typhhon

did the double brake light mod.
25 minutes to do both side.
Then spent an hour machine polishing the lenses...
Awesome mod for a mere £4.70  
Add the Golf Mk4 and Renault Scenic Mk3 to Wak's list of clip donors.

And yes someone has won the spare clips already...


----------



## T3RBO

Filled up with £4.50's worth of petrol... well it got me home :lol:


----------



## vr6paul

Not quite today but over the past few days - not been an owner long.

Refurbed the original TT wheels (DIY job for now to save some cash).
They came up quite well considering they were a mess when we got the car. Might have gone looking for other wheels if there hadnt been suspension work (bushes etc) and MAF needed that had to be paid for.

Also replaced the parcel shelf with MDF one covered in acoustic black cloth in an attempt to have some cover over the boot space without all ther creaking!
Photo attached before the cloth went on - will try and post the completed pics tomorrow.

Enjoying doing bits and pieces to the car (and driving it) - CV boots to change tomorrow.
cheers


----------



## landwomble

Got the left hand channel of my stereo fixed, finally! Dodgy wire on head unit end of loom, rather than a faulty Bose amp. Result.
Now have a spare amp for sale....!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQ2K2

vr6paul said:


> Not quite today but over the past few days - not been an owner long.
> 
> Refurbed the original TT wheels (DIY job for now to save some cash).
> They came up quite well considering they were a mess when we got the car. Might have gone looking for other wheels if there hadnt been suspension work (bushes etc) and MAF needed that had to be paid for.
> 
> Also replaced the parcel shelf with MDF one covered in acoustic black cloth in an attempt to have some cover over the boot space without all ther creaking!
> Photo attached before the cloth went on - will try and post the completed pics tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoying doing bits and pieces to the car (and driving it) - CV boots to change tomorrow.
> cheers


Interesting. What are you using to secure it to the sides?
cheers


----------



## vr6paul

secured to the sides with the same clips from the original shelf - I took it apart and the clips push out.
Looks better now it is covered in the cloth - it hides the base of the clips and nut/bolt etc.


----------



## Neil

Tritium said:


> Fitted these. So I dont have to streeetch back for the belt or be garotted by it when worn..


Are those the Genuine Mini ones? I'm sure these were debated before, and everyone (ie. Mini owners) had slated them, saying they were a shocking quality (a bit of flimsy plastic that broke after a couple of uses). Good idea in principle, but need to be metal I'd have thought (or better quality plastic) if they're going to be pulled by the belt.


----------



## Typhhon

Neil said:


> Are those the Genuine Mini ones? I'm sure these were debated before, and everyone (ie. Mini owners) had slated them, saying they were a shocking quality (a bit of flimsy plastic that broke after a couple of uses). Good idea in principle, but need to be metal I'd have thought (or better quality plastic) if they're going to be pulled by the belt.


Naresh (ISTR) did a mod to his. This was a metal plate and a couple of cap head hex head screws.
The ruddy things pull off under minor stress. Mrs has already lost one arm off her set.
If you don't put the belt in they rattle...like the TT needs more rattles...


----------



## Tritium

Typhhon said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the Genuine Mini ones? I'm sure these were debated before, and everyone (ie. Mini owners) had slated them, saying they were a shocking quality (a bit of flimsy plastic that broke after a couple of uses). Good idea in principle, but need to be metal I'd have thought (or better quality plastic) if they're going to be pulled by the belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Naresh (ISTR) did a mod to his. This was a metal plate and a couple of cap head hex head screws.
> The ruddy things pull off under minor stress. Mrs has already lost one arm off her set.
> If you don't put the belt in they rattle...like the TT needs more rattles...
Click to expand...

Yep, maybe unmodified they're a trifle flimsy . But some decent long thread black bolts and -bingo!
Rather have them than a dislocated shoulder reaching back for the belt. Or being garotted by the belt across neck.
Absolutely NO rattles. -They came with good rubber grommets.

I'm quite happy with the results so that's all that counts!


----------



## Amaranth

SteviedTT said:


> He/she parked a lot straighter than you did anyway :roll:


Cheeky beggar - all cars are supposed to park angled righthanded - mine was perfectly aligned with the right hand guideline.


----------



## Typhhon

Double Brake Light Clips

Adam-tt My PM reply not working  ... PM delivery address....

One left free to good home....  not that one is much use of course...

All gone!


----------



## tricklexxx

Sat at the TT Shop as a mystery customer reviewing customer service...

... Not really just getting a service, brake fluid and haldex oil/filter! :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

It's still here...


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Went to APS and picked up a couple of there number plate surrounds, while i was there they also kindly fitted the LED sidelights bulbs that showed up today.

As I was leaving there was a silver TT QS pulling in, it had a TTOC sticker in the window so I'm guessing someone on here


----------



## Typhhon

Opened up the offside grill vent..... its a V6 thing 8)


----------



## Kanikuman

Gave the car a long overdue vacuum and added a Magic Tree Black Ice, which smells lovely!


----------



## Charlie

...Shed a tear as the Pole Positions, rears seat delete bar and net were picked up before winging their way to Germany on Monday - having said that I sat in one fo the seats whilst on the phone this morning and after about 5 minutes I found my bum going a bit numb  doubled my money so can't complain 

Charlie


----------



## Kanikuman

You get used to them, and going round corners at speed is a blast!


----------



## R80RTT

Went to the TT shop to pick up some of my spares.... And brought three alloys home and left one behind lol

Jordan car getting a new speed sensor

Anyone see the Golf??

Andy Conroys 1.9 Litre sounded Sweet... Bitch lol

Just got home to find my new Bentley fuel cap... Even better than the Forge Item

New Bentleys Sat at the TT Shop....


----------



## Mondo

...got home after a 5-hour drive down from Whitby. Stopped in at the TT Shop for a new front ARB (20mm these days, evidently) and some matching Superpro bushes. Now need to either a) find £150 to get them fitted, or b) grow a pair - and get some skills - and do it myself... :?

Oh, and had to call out the AA while I was in Scarborough as I split a hose and dumped coolant everywhere. Details later - got the part number they changed somewhere.


----------



## warrenstuart

Replaced the n/s front leaking shock absorber then went for a test drive, all good


----------



## Billyrogers

recieved my membership pack so now have the TTOC sticker in rear window and the gel badge on the lid that covers the fuel cap open ect.


----------



## SteveMaybury

...gave my boot some TLC. I've been hoiking garden waste around for weeks and it's taken its toll. Removed the lining and scrubbed it down with very diluted persil liquid; did the same to the backs of the rear seats. Also removed the felt lining beneath the back of the rear seats. Luckily we had a couple hours' sunshine yesterday evening to dry off the lining. It's looking great now - smooth and clean. Very happy.

Oh, and I bought short shift kits (sideways and forwards/backwards) from a fellow forum user yesterday.

This week: get the H&R ARBs fitted. Very, very excited about that.

It's coming along nicely...


----------



## Charlie

SteveMaybury said:


> This week: get the H&R ARBs fitted. Very, very excited about that.


I look forward to hearing what you think 

Charlie


----------



## Abster

Yesterday....

I spent 3 hours polishing my car!!!

Today......

My arms hurt


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Abster said:


> Yesterday....
> 
> I spent 3 hours polishing my car!!!
> 
> Today......
> 
> My arms hurt


should do it more often then


----------



## Adam-tt

or invest in a DA polisher


----------



## Diveratt

Finally fitted the Forge FMIC that's been sat in my garage for the last 9 months. And fitted a cold air feed to the CDA filter. Good days work


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Finally fitted the Forge FMIC that's been sat in my garage for the last 9 months. And fitted a cold air feed to the CDA filter. Good days work


9 months


----------



## Diveratt

adam-tt said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally fitted the Forge FMIC that's been sat in my garage for the last 9 months. And fitted a cold air feed to the CDA filter. Good days work
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months
Click to expand...

Yep and after today I know why I left it so long


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally fitted the Forge FMIC that's been sat in my garage for the last 9 months. And fitted a cold air feed to the CDA filter. Good days work
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep and after today I know why I left it so long
Click to expand...

Got any pics of the install (cold air feed)


----------



## tricklexxx

R80RTT said:


> Anyone see the Golf??


Yep, looks like a 1.4 CL... :lol:

You the guy in the A6? Tall dude in a white shirt swanning round like he owns the place? :lol:

What's the craic with the golf then?


----------



## S16LAD

Had my first full day of TTR ownership.... and the sun was out! 8) 8)


----------



## jamman

tricklexxx said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see the Golf??
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like a 1.4 CL... :lol:
> 
> You the guy in the A6? Tall dude in a white shirt swanning round like he owns the place? :lol:
> 
> What's the craic with the golf then?
Click to expand...

If the guy had a funny hat on that will be Rich :wink:

Golf is having a TT 240 QS engine put in it :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx

jamman said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see the Golf??
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like a 1.4 CL... :lol:
> 
> You the guy in the A6? Tall dude in a white shirt swanning round like he owns the place? :lol:
> 
> What's the craic with the golf then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the guy had a funny hat on that will be Rich :wink:
> 
> Golf is having a TT 240 QS engine put in it :wink:
Click to expand...

Reckon it was then... Was gonna say hello but thought I'd look like a tit if it wasn't him :roll: - a closer look may have revealed a 'flocked' hat! :lol:

Golf needs a lot of work by the looks of it...

Was on the look out for you too Jamman but didn't see any TTs I recognised off here...


----------



## Mondo

...bought 8 SS washers to go between my SS nuts and my soon-to-be-power-coated strut brace. Don't want to damage Gaz' excelent work. :wink:

£0.11 each washer, from Hyperbolt.  £3 delivery.


----------



## Adam-tt

Had a phone call from the garage saying my car is fixed :-D


----------



## warrenstuart

Replaced the front ARB with the help of my neighbour who cracked the subframe bolts undone with minimal effort  
I couldn't undo them with a 2ft bar extention on my socket wrench and pushing with my feet against the wall :lol:


----------



## KimTT

cracked on with the new tunnel run route planning!


----------



## les

Started to polish my eBay bought inlet manifold after degreasing it. It's going to be a L O N G tiresome and drawn out job. 
Before.


----------



## les

k10mbd said:


> cracked on with the new tunnel run route planning!


An escape tunnel from Kent :? it will never work as they will only catch you and send you back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pot Of Jam

les said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> cracked on with the new tunnel run route planning!
> 
> 
> 
> An escape tunnel from Kent :? it will never work as they will only catch you and send you back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Ze cooler, two months.


----------



## Chris****

Got my perforated leather new steering wheel today! All on and lovIng the new leather 

New switches for the centre panel tomorrow!


----------



## baz_s

today i got my friend roun 'Dent Magic' to remove a little dint above the windscreen. Can't tell theres ever been a dint there! Using little metal bars... what a skill!


----------



## T3RBO

baz_s said:


> dint


When I lived in N Wales I spent a year still finding that word funny .... thanks for the memory :lol:


----------



## Kanikuman

Applied Dodo Juice Supernatural glass sealant to my windows. Hopefully it will provide good results.


----------



## Jansen

Passed the MOT , no problems 8)

Going 4 a small celebration tonight :lol: 
TT beers bought in Sweden (only got a six-pack)


----------



## Tritium

My Bentley Service Manual arrived, nay banged down on the front door mat. That's some weighty tomb in more than one way!


----------



## Adam-tt

Currently on the m5 on my way to Swansea for a long weekend


----------



## Adam-tt

Just gone over the serven bridge at the toll booth


----------



## Typhhon

adam-tt said:


> Just gone over the serven bridge at the toll booth


So done the lights yet?


----------



## SteveMaybury

...am getting my H&R ARBs fitted! Finally...  

Hoping those (and the new bushes they come with), and the new droplinks all round, will solve some of the slight knocking I've been hearing. If not, on to the topmounts next, I guess.

I'll post a new thread with my thoughts on the ARBs later on or tomorrow, once I've had a chance to drive the thing without the other half in the car.

Also, my short shift kits arrived in the post (thanks again to matthewwoodward), wo will be fitting those this weekend, too.


----------



## Adam-tt

Typhhon said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gone over the serven bridge at the toll booth
> 
> 
> 
> So done the lights yet?
Click to expand...

Only got the car back on wed will be doing it as soon as I'm back
Thanks again


----------



## Nogaro TT

Driving home from Edinburgh, to fit L.E.D mirrors! If the weather's okay......  :?


----------



## Chris****

Just done yellow stuff pads on the front, rear arb bushes. Now going to try plastx on the headlights!! Oh and wheels in for a refurb!

All arches pressure washed and now dirt free. Wheels taken off and all copper greased parts etc. Noticed I have a split inner CV boot, so will be doing that next weekend, along with clear indicators on the front! Fun times ha. Oh and LCR splitter on order! And no badge front grill.


----------



## JimmyMac74

...got my car back from the garage having had the following replaced:

Discs x 4
Pads x 4
Lower Suspension Arm N/S/R (was bent)
MAF
Oil change

Annoyingly, the mechanics have lost one steve's bling screws I had on the battery cover, already arranged some replacement screws & washers from Steve


----------



## glslang

Today I...

Installed Was license plate LED lights, 
replaced one of my boot lights with an LED and found out that the other one doesn't work because it was disconnected. And the cable can just about be reached. Need a paper clip of sorts...


----------



## Mondo

JimmyMac74 said:


> ...Annoyingly, the mechanics have lost one steve's bling screws I had on the battery cover, already arranged some replacement screws & washers from Steve


Ah. OK. Was gonna say I bought a stack of spares from 42DD when some bar steward of a mechanic lost one of my Was engine bay bling washers. I still have a few should you want one or two.


----------



## Mondo

...took photos of what I've been up to recently.

Fixed the hose over the CP-to-Intercooler so it fits further up the brake vacuum hose:

Before:









After:









Stripped and resprayed the coolant cap after some dick mechanic scratched it thru to the blue in a few places:










Took off the strut brace and bubble-wrapped the bugger, to be sent off to Gaz, and cleaned up the bay while I was there:









And did the last bit of IM polishing I'll ever do. Honest... :roll:










Phew!


----------



## T3RBO

Nice mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Today I replaced my alloy dust caps with similar locking ones, as all four got nicked within a week :x


----------



## Mondo

Nicked eh? Ooh, that's a fecker. I noticed one of my alu '4 rings' jobs was missing the other day, but I assumed it fell off/unwound or something 'cause surely you woun't nick 1? :? Fortunatley I bought 8 caps when I originally got 'em so I had some spares.


----------



## Chris****

Mondo said:


> Nicked eh? Ooh, that's a fecker. I noticed one of my alu '4 rings' jobs was missing the other day, but I assumed it fell off/unwound or something 'cause surely you woun't nick 1? :? Fortunatley I bought 8 caps when I originally got 'em so I had some spares.


Unicycle?


----------



## thedino

Said goodbye to my TT for the last time!

Traded it in, 1 week off being a year of ownership!


----------



## kazinak

back from holiday and found osir clear corners at my door 

one are damaged and repaired,i think with abit of sanding and polishing i'll hide the damage


----------



## jamman

I would see that crack everytime I looked at the car


----------



## Chris****

Yeah send them back and get new ones. Honestly you will be kicking yourself, as you will know it's there :wink:


----------



## kazinak

Chris**** said:


> Yeah send them back and get new ones. Honestly you will be kicking yourself, as you will know it's there :wink:


trust me , i don't :wink:


----------



## burns

thedino said:


> Said goodbye to my TT for the last time!
> 
> Traded it in, 1 week off being a year of ownership!


Sad news indeed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

What you trade it in for? Sorry if you've posted it elsewhere - haven't seen it.


----------



## warrenstuart

After doing some work on the car got a 4 wheel alignment, steering and suspention check done at Audi, £99 all in and clean bill of health... phew! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Charlie

burns said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said goodbye to my TT for the last time!
> 
> Traded it in, 1 week off being a year of ownership!
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news indeed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> What you trade it in for? Sorry if you've posted it elsewhere - haven't seen it.
Click to expand...

Yeah what did you go for Dino, you spent a ruddy fortune on her when you first got her [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## Chris****

No badge front grill, and de badges the rear bar the quattro badge. Not sure why I kept the quattro badges, but I like them 

Tomorrow hopefully decat, then stage 2 time! Oh plus got some kegs plastx to do the headlights.


----------



## Diveratt

Nice stone chip right in the middle of the windscreen


----------



## Typhhon

Collected a brand new 911 Cab......from Avis!!!
My hire car for the week in Ingolstadt   









Only just noticed it was a 4S duh!

Also got a pic (at last) of the largest TT in Germany....


----------



## foster2108

Reversed my other car (BMW 320d) out of my drive into the side of a passing Fiat Punto. DOH! The BMW won though. No one hurt and it could have been worse. I could have been driving my nice year old Punto home when some blind idiot reversed into me and took out practically the entire n/s of my car.


----------



## Mondo

...had my front ARB replaced with a new 20mm OEM one and Superpro bushes, to cure a nasty creak coming from the NSF area. Trouble is, the existing OEM ARB was also a new 20mm one (previous owner must have fitted it; don't think they were standard back in '02) and the bushes were fine, but those gentlemen from 4Rings noticed a nut was missing holding some pipe work in place (can't remember which bits) and one of the guys was pretty sure it was that, not the ARB/bushes, that was causing the creaking. Well, wasn't gonna faff about with finding out exactly what the cause was, so new bar/bushes on and a replacement nut fitted (fortunately the same 13mm size as the strut brace nuts, of which I have a supply, given mine are now SS) and voila! Creak gone. 

But I'll be mildly pi$$ed off if I've just blown near enough £300 on parts/labour to fix a creak caused by a missing nut that could have only come off one way... by a previous garage... that did some work for me recently... :? Hey ho, benefit of the doubt, I'll never know for sure, etc.

PS: Look out for a 20mm ARB in the For Sale section shortly. :wink:


----------



## gogs

Fitted the LCR splitter i've had for a few weeks, well pleased with the way it looks, gives the front a much nicer look imo :wink:

also finished up the facia on the Alpine i fitted during the week 8)


----------



## burns

Charlie said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said goodbye to my TT for the last time!
> 
> Traded it in, 1 week off being a year of ownership!
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news indeed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> What you trade it in for? Sorry if you've posted it elsewhere - haven't seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah what did you go for Dino, you spent a ruddy fortune on her when you first got her [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Got this from him earlier this week:

"I've traded it in for a Honda Civic Type S GT, 2.2 diesel. Better for me considering i'm doing nearly 100 miles per day commuting! "

Oh well, hopefully the new Dinomobile will be more reliable than his TT was for him.


----------



## Pensive666

Installed a subwoofer in the boot! Then realised how shit my sub and amp were, then stopped to tweak the settings, then kerbed one of my 6 week old re-conned RS4 alloys. 2 to go. not doing so well with the alloys really....


----------



## Mondo

...cleaned the underside of the bonnet - not perfect, but 95% better. Took off the bonnet latch and cleaned that too. Tried to fit the 2nd SS dome nut I'd bought for the CP (the one under the plastic engine cover) but discovered the nut isn't deep enough to screw all the way down. Oh well.


----------



## redsilverblue

Got rid of BOSE speakers... lush


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> Got rid of BOSE speakers... lush


  What have you done


----------



## redsilverblue

bought 4 new speakers  only left bose tweeters


----------



## Adam-tt

oohhhhh have you kept the amp?


----------



## sazismail

Today i woke up at 6am.. started work on my other car, 106 gti, as it was going to be sold so i drove the car 150 miles to its new owner.
The money i made from selling my car will now fund the new refurbished engine to be dropped into my tt on tuesday 
So hopefully will be back on the road soon!!


----------



## KammyTT

Got up at 4am to feed my newborn ish daughter then got ready and went to the old flat and got the rest of our things into our new house


----------



## redsilverblue

adam-tt said:


> oohhhhh have you kept the amp?


oh yeah, I have a sub + power capacitor and an amp, but obviously not bose


----------



## kazinak

ditch the power cap,because they are usless :wink:


----------



## Billyrogers

just couple small things. put my TTOC gel badge on and removed and sprayed the front audi rings black.



















also was painting callipers today and found that the spring on my car are Eibach springs and that the camber has destroyed the inside wear of the rear tyres so have ordered new tyres immediatly!! need adjustable tie arms too


----------



## redsilverblue

Today I got the camshaft sensor changed and Liquid Leathered the seats the second time round, blimey, that stuff is truly amazing


----------



## TTQ2K2

...installed my new (to me) QS steering wheel, handbrake cover, and shiftknob. Thanks Rich.



















cheers.


----------



## qs950

Not sunny enough for a day at the seaside so ....

took photos of the o/s roof rail/moulding/trim 



















In correspondence with Audi CS and looking forward to a result - fingers crossed 

and took a few more pics after a quick wash and polish



























and noticed I have a damaged n/s lower front grille 

If I hadn't washed it I wouldn't have noticed!!


----------



## T3RBO

TTQ2K2 said:


> ...installed my new (to me) QS steering wheel, handbrake cover, and shiftknob


Nice


----------



## jamman

Billyrogers said:


> also was painting callipers today and found that the spring on my car are Eibach springs and that the camber has destroyed the inside wear of the rear tyres so have ordered new tyres immediatly!! need adjustable tie arms too


Billy that's really aggresive and dangerous wear I would suggest you get an alignment done quickly


----------



## Chris****

Billyrogers said:


> just couple small things. put my TTOC gel badge on and removed and sprayed the front audi rings black.
> 
> also was painting callipers today and found that the spring on my car are Eibach springs and that the camber has destroyed the inside wear of the rear tyres so have ordered new tyres immediatly!! need adjustable tie arms too


Get an alignment done as jamman says, as thats more toe than camber wear. Did you get a 4wl after fitting your springs?


----------



## Billyrogers

i have only had the car a month. all these mods were done before i got it so i had no idea!

when i get the 2 tyres fitted i will definatly be getting the camber sorted!


----------



## nate42

Installed steering rack powerflex bush, had it for 2 years but I knew it will be pain to install without loosening the ARB or subframe bolts, so haven't done it before.
It was possible to do without taking the subframe loose, but a pain...


----------



## E3 YOB

Bought another audi for going to the shops on :lol:




























Er indoors will not like this one :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I've been looking at these recently!


----------



## E3 YOB

You'll have to get one Steve and we can have a Venom RR shootout :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Bought another audi for going to the shops on :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er indoors will not like this one :lol:


Now that is one hell of a toy I'm impressed


----------



## Gforce

frakay100 said:


> Bought another audi for going to the shops on :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er indoors will not like this one :lol:


Sweeeeeet I want one of these so bad but don't have a garage at the min so it's a no go till I sort one out enjoy


----------



## E3 YOB

Very Judge Dredd aren't they. 8)


----------



## les

I fitted my newly polished charge pipe.  Polished Inlet manifold being fitted tomorrow at Awesome.


----------



## VSPURS

Replaced my cracked windscreen!


----------



## Neil

luap said:


>


Not sure I've seen the QS wheels that colour before, I like them


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got myelf a hardtop


----------



## ttpanos

Neil said:


> luap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I've seen the QS wheels that colour before, I like them
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## qs950

Neil wrote:

Not sure I've seen the QS wheels that colour before, I like them 

ttpanos wrote

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks for the comments guys, local bodyshop, Quattro Coachworks, painted them in anthracite - wanted something different to silver but unsure of going black on black so settled for something in the middle. Very pleased with the outcome


----------



## Mondo

...got my strut brace back from Gaz. Not looked properly, just a quick look at the end to check the colour (it's a good match), but will fit tonight and slap up some pics shortly after.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hat the qS MOTed


----------



## T3RBO

Ripped most my splitter off the other night by going over an extra high kerb, and despite a quick fix in a car park it was half under the car whilst going down the motorway. Took it off all off and today I'm sanding it down and refitting.


----------



## VSPURS

took my car for MOT!

It passed with no advisories!


----------



## E3 YOB

Took delivery of a Venom 250


----------



## R80RTT

Had an MOT which flew through... Cant believe my insurance is ready for renewal now


----------



## Chris****

Well got my springs (apex) and spacers (eibach 25mm rear and 20mm fronts) today. So decided to leave work early, well at 1pm, and ive just finished now :x ive lowered more cars than i can remember, mostly BM's. But done coilovers and springs so much i dont even have to look at the nut size etc 

Now the rear of the TT took around 10 mins per side, but the fooking fronts!!!! My god they are fun! With the first one the spring i wound around the shock, and then could not get the strut out for love nor money (pays soaking it in wd40 lol)' then even putting it back in was fun! The second i just want to punch something :lol: spring was a nightmare, so much i had to call my mate to get spring compressors, which i hate with a passion!

But got it all done! And have to say she looks amazing! If it knocks or something clicks, then im going to set fire to it 

The front isnpretty close to the arch! But hopefully she wont rub! Not even driven it, as i am bleeding in more places than i care for!

Next decat!


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> Bought another audi for going to the shops on :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er indoors will not like this one :lol:


F**king 'ell Frase you truly live the dream don't ya! That looks awesome mate!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

(I miss my GSX-R 750 K7! [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## E3 YOB

> F**king 'ell Frase you truly live the dream don't ya! That looks awesome mate!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> (I miss my GSX-R 750 K7! [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


Right time to get modding it :lol:

Still got to get the plastic off and work out how to get the seat catch up but looking forward to taking it for a burn later. At JanSpeed tomorrow to check on progress on the TT.


----------



## SAJ77

frakay100 said:


>


Looks superb.....what is the make, model, spec etc?


----------



## TTQ2K2

..am getting new front rotors, pads, fluid-flush.

cheers


----------



## SeedyAre

Today I....

Got: 
Inner Anti roll bar bushes
replaced both front lower suspension arms
Two front tyres (Kumho KU31)
Optoline steering geometry check carried out
Replaced the locking wheel nuts as the last owner [_supposedly_] didn't have them either(!)


----------



## T3RBO

Received my new Samsung Galaxy S2... original S up for sale soon


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Received my TTOC Welcome Pack :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Thank you!
Next week photos on my TT.

Regards,


----------



## Rich196

went to audi for the 3rd time about my fuel gauge, dashpod / fuel sender problem! borring now


----------



## williamnicol1

frakay100 said:


> Took delivery of a Venom 250


First corner at speed is interesting if it hasn't got a diff.  Certainly haven't got TT handling 

Bill


----------



## Typhhon

Turned SaTTan white










Then black again....










Expect rain soon.... :?


----------



## Rich196

is enjoying a nice clean car this weekend thank to audi, cant fix a dashpod but can wash a car happy days


----------



## peter-ss

peter-ss said:


> Had a nice drive through Buxton into Cheshire to collect some winter wheels for the Mk2, nipped into Little Moreton Hall for tea and cakes on the way back, and spent the evening cleaning the wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvellous


And four months later, I've now got the tyres to go with them (V rated though, not H as the sticker says).


----------



## Mondo

Think I recognise that shed, Peter... :wink:


----------



## peter-ss

Yes and it's got even more in it now that the garage has gone; the new wheels and tyres are in the house at the moment!


----------



## kazinak

fitted yellow led's 8)


----------



## Mondo

...got inspired by someone on the forum (can't remember who...  ) and did my latest mod:









Guess that makes me a 'Richard Cranium' for daring to modify what should forever remain an OEM item, eh Dick?. In the immmortal words of a Tui beer campaign years ago in New Zealand, 'Yeah, right...'


----------



## jamman

Mondo your bird looks like he's putting on weight :wink:


----------



## Nilesong

What am I supposed to be looking at Raymond? :?



kazinak said:


> fitted yellow led's 8)


Kinda works!


----------



## Mondo

Mate, probably all the drilled/cut out black styrofoam the li'l fecker swallowed before I could vaccy it up. :wink:

Erol, it's not much. Just a modified wheel tidy to take the longer A8 towing eye and a relocated locking wheel nut.

Hmmm... locking wheel nut relocation... Perhaps one day it'll be as popular as the DV relocation. Hmmm, maybe not... :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Think I spent far too much in the garage on nothing in particular :?

Did also have the crankshaft sensor replaced but supplied that myself.


----------



## Mondo

...allowed myself to get annoyed at some Richard Cranium for some brain-dead comments about mods being evil. Or some b0ll0cks.

Oh, the shame...


----------



## T3RBO

Seems he doesn't like all mods... forum and car :lol:


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Seems he doesn't like all mods... forum and car :lol:


Thst's very quick of you Robb :wink: :-*

Mondo don't get upset mate he's so not worth it just rest easy in the knowledge that he was crying about having his advert removed in the flame room and it was "me" that grassed him up.

See you feel better already matey

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=234118


----------



## Abster

Today I...

Visited Audi Parts department pick up a CD Multi changer and while there blagged a rear brake bulb and front side light bulb, Got the rear one fitted, omg you have to take the whole light unit out  who invented that??? and tomorrow his going to change the front one for me


----------



## Mondo

Aah, group hugs to all! Didn't realise the little, er, person had such a 24-bag multi pack-sized chip on his shoulder about all sorts of things. I can sleep easy now. 

...started wondering if I could get a US colleague to ship via internal mail a 42DD catback zorst. Hmmm... :?


----------



## peter-ss

am at Sheffield Audi waiting for my Direct Reception for my MOT....


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems he doesn't like all mods... forum and car :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thst's very quick of you Robb :wink: :-*
> 
> Mondo don't get upset mate he's so not worth it just rest easy in the knowledge that he was crying about having his advert removed in the flame room and it was "me" that grassed him up.
> 
> See you feel better already matey
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=234118
Click to expand...

Lol lol lol lol lol lol is this mod thing catching !!


----------



## peter-ss

peter-ss said:


> am at Sheffield Audi waiting for my Direct Reception for my MOT....


It was excellent service as usual from Sheffield Audi.

Tea and Internet, whilst I waited.










Direct Reception, which is pretty much a high tech way of seeing your car being worked on (personally I prefer going into the workshop).



















And something to look at.



















The MOT was free but I paid £50 for MOT protection, which covers for up to £750 worth of work next time, providing the car has FASH. My service won't be due before the next MOT, as it's on variable and has just been done, so it is worth paying for.


----------



## Abster

peter-ss said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> am at Sheffield Audi waiting for my Direct Reception for my MOT....
Click to expand...

Nice looking Mac there did you steal it?

I'd ask to many questions to be allowed into the workshop and do they wear a camera on their heads so you can see what they are doing?


----------



## les

fitted domed SS nuts to my charge pipe brackets and a SS uprated clip to the pipe to my inlet manifold.


----------



## Mondo

SS dome nut*s*? I got two but couldn't get the one at the back to fit 'cause the hollow in the nut wasn't deep enough.

Pics, mate?


----------



## peter-ss

Abster said:


> Nice looking Mac there did you steal it?
> 
> I'd ask to many questions to be allowed into the workshop and do they wear a camera on their heads so you can see what they are doing?


No and yes.


----------



## les

Hmmm no such issues here. I will post some tomorrow as the car is away in the garage now.I did fit 2 washers and a spring washer however between the nut and the bracket as clearly the bolt was to long for the dome nut to fully screw down.



Mondo said:


> SS dome nut*s*? I got two but couldn't get the one at the back to fit 'cause the hollow in the nut wasn't deep enough.
> 
> Pics, mate?


----------



## Mondo

A-ha, that's the answer. Washers and/or a spring nut. Thanks for pointing out what should have been obvious...


----------



## Adam-tt

fitted my new alarm siren nice to have the beep back when locking the car


----------



## T3RBO

Realised that I wasted £162 at the garage yesterday as the car is no better than when I took it in :x


----------



## BreinholTT

T3RBO said:


> Realised that I wasted £162 at the garage yesterday as the car is no better than when I took it in :x


Dammit


----------



## warrenstuart

Repaired the drivers seat bolster with Liquid Leather Scuff Master. The colour match is spot on and highly recommended.
Sadly i forgot to take a "before" photo so it seemed a bit pointless taking an "after" one!!
Seat wasn't that bad though so may not have shown up that much on a picture anyway :?


----------



## Mondo

...washed and waxed my lovely. Scoped out what size washers I need to get the dome nut to fit tightly over the rear CP bracket (M8). Replaced the nasty rusted bolt on the front of the IM, next to the TB, with a nice SS one from my replacement roof bar set, which just happen to fit perfectly! Now I've 3 SS roof bar bolts and one crappy one. Who cares? 

Ordered SS bolts and washers for the TB and got some Wynns carb cleaner for when I take off the TB, clean it, and reattach it with shiny bits.  Must order a gasket from Audi. £1.80 or so; think even I can stretch to that... 

Oh. And got some more matt black spray paint and some laquer from Halfrauds too, to (re)do the 3 lower grill bits some time. Must see if I can't polish up the Forge FMIC while the middle grill is off. :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Got my QS wheel and airbag install finally sorted. My mechanic ordered a harness from audi main and it came in yesterday. so, off I went this morning to the garage. 30 minutes later were done. No more airbag light and horn work. :wink:










This was after initial install without harness, but looks the same. ;-)

Thanks Richard for the QS DNA.  

cheers.


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Realised that I wasted £162 at the garage yesterday as the car is no better than when I took it in :x


Thats not good


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted the Badger5 3" TIP & Jetex Cone filter 








RESULT  !!!!!

Take a look at the 3" TIP thread for the full update
Kevin


----------



## redsilverblue

got myself so much wanted personal numerb plate


----------



## Adam-tt

LOL :lol: 
do like that colour :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

say you like the plate too, coz it's custom made


----------



## rustymania

Got a Custom exhaust fitted to the TT


----------



## Adam-tt

rustymania said:


> Got a Custom exhaust fitted to the TT


you cant post that with no pictures [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## harrismhome

Knocked together a boost pressure tester and got to 30PSI without a problem.


----------



## kazinak

washed and waxed my car and it's raining now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

kazinak said:


> washed and waxed my car and it's raining now :lol: :lol: :lol:


least you get to see the water beading now lol


----------



## kazinak

adam-tt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> washed and waxed my car and it's raining now :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> least you get to see the water beading now lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Adam-tt

beading porn


----------



## richyboy

Washed my car with pressure washer and washed my roof rail paint off wat a joke


----------



## Mondo

...took a photo of the IM bolt I replaced yesterday:









And I took out the 3 lower grille bits and gave them 4 coats of Halfrauds matt black. Tomorrow they'll get a coupla coats of lacquer and get refitted. And while they were out I cleaned up the FMIC. Was looking a bit grubby. Looks not bad now:


----------



## gogs

Ordered clear corners and amber led bulbs to fit with the angel eyes mod next weekend if it stays dry :roll:


----------



## Garthy

picked up my first ever Audi TT 3.2 V6 )))


----------



## T3RBO

With the massive help of Diverratt, we did a full rad flush and refill with 5l of fresh G12++ and distilled water, and replaced the thermostat, plus new fuel pump relay fitted.

Also sorted out the software on my Phatbox so once more have music in the car, albeit not mine


----------



## Guzi

Gave it a wash then installed my forge big knob


----------



## Grahamstt

richyboy said:


> Washed my car with pressure washer and washed my roof rail paint off wat a joke


Now you can polish the ally and get a stunning finish

Mondo 
Is there a reason you painted the grills matt black then lacquered them and not use gloss black

Graham


----------



## Chris****

Did a service, coil packs and new platinum plugs. Plus conti sport contact 3 tyres added. Decat and stage 2 now done!

But dashpod still not fixed! 4th time lucky maybe?????

Stage 2 im impressed with! Love the feel of her now. Plus i wont die going around corners!


----------



## rustymania

adam-tt said:


> rustymania said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Custom exhaust fitted to the TT
> 
> 
> 
> you cant post that with no pictures [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

Post updated!!!


----------



## Adam-tt

What's the sound like ?


----------



## rustymania

adam-tt said:


> What's the sound like ?


i got a full sport sound.... nice burble on idle, nice rip on acceleration

and when you go under a bridge or tunnel...... well....... 8)

has a Decat, no middle and then a minimal silenced back box. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mondo

Grahamstt said:


> Mondo
> Is there a reason you painted the grills matt black then lacquered them and not use gloss black
> 
> Graham


Only 'cause I already had 1/3 of a can of matt black from when I did my coolant cap and wanted to use it up. Plus I thought gloss would look a bit odd with a matt 3-bar grill. TBH the lacquer isn't very shiny; did it more for a protective layer (or 2) than anything.


----------



## Mondo

...put the *MATT *  grills back in:


----------



## rustymania

Mondo said:


> ...put the *MATT *  grills back in:


oooo im loving that!!! love the way the way the FMIC is subtly hiding there


----------



## Diveratt

Made an Alloy heat shield for the 3" Tip and Jetex cone filter


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> ...put the *MATT *  grills back in:


Looking good bud.


----------



## Rich196

Fitted footwell LED's very pleased with the results


----------



## T3RBO

Diveratt said:


> Made an Alloy heat shield for the 3" Tip and Jetex cone filter


You don't mess about :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Looking good bud.


Cheers mate. Quite pleased with the outside now. Zorst and VDTA are the only two major items left. Sure I'll find something else to waste my money on, though. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

rustymania said:


> oooo im loving that!!! love the way the way the FMIC is subtly hiding there


Yeah, that's me; subtle to the core. :roll: Does look good though, dunnit?


----------



## beeyondGTR

fINALLY GETTING THE 3.2 cf ADD-ON AND BIG ASS LOOK










8)


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Beyondgtr, Clear cookies from website & your browser & always use..... *********.co.uk*, not .com. or ttforum.
No advertising allowed unless you are an Official Forum sponser.
Hoggy.


----------



## warrenstuart

(Actually it was yesterday!) Cleaned and conditioned the seats with Liquid Leather GT11 & 12, they look and smell great now.


----------



## SteveMaybury

Yesterday, I Wakboxed the airbox, resulting in a nice growl at low revs (but you all knew that...)

I also finally fitted a short shift kit purchased from matthewwoodward on here. I was very, very surprised at how easy it was - the Forge instructions made it seem a lot more convoluted than it actually was and I think I'd been putting the job off as a result. I assume they've been written with different engine layouts in mind, but it was a very straightforward job.

I didn't set the shift to the shortest possible throw, they're about half way along - I wish I'd gone the whole hog as there's not a lot of difference in the shift at the moment.

I now need to update my profile/sig, I think, as I have sufficient mods to make a list...

Edit: Wooo... 50th post!


----------



## Rich196

Nice one, how much more notchy does it make to get into gear?


----------



## SteveMaybury

It's really not at all bad - I've got the fat Forge knob, too - and it feels spot-on. I'll re-post in here when I get round to adjusting them to the shortest possible shift as I'd imagine that might make it slightly more notchy.

I gave the car a bit of a blast yesterday and drove to work this morning, and didn't have a single issue with finding a gear.


----------



## rustymania

Mondo said:


> rustymania said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo im loving that!!! love the way the way the FMIC is subtly hiding there
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's me; subtle to the core. :roll: Does look good though, dunnit?
Click to expand...

I'll be honest... im quite Jealous.... im looking forward to saving for my FMIC now......... :mrgreen:


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered 4 new original Hitachi coilpacks from Audi... will have them tomorrow but how expensive!

Let someone at work move my car, without me being there :-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dropped yellow off to have a small dent in the sill fixed


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Ordered 4 new original Hitachi coilpacks from Audi... will have them tomorrow but how expensive!
> 
> Let someone at work move my car, without me being there :-|


Is your car not part of the recall bud ?


----------



## T3RBO

No... it's too special or something :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Visited APS for R32 ARB front and back, Defcon 2, new rear shocks, lower wishbone bushes and 4 wheel alignment...

Wow  and... Ouch [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

I'm sitting watching TV wondering why I've bought brakes of a mate.

Even though when I saw them at the time I said I would never upgrade because I didn't feel the need.

But I took a photo just incase and then the voices started......... 

Oh yes I know why because they are red and so pwetty :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Jeez, mate, there's not much clearance there, is there? Still, they do look good. 

Said to myself I'd not upgrade my brakes, but with a zorst the only major thing left I'm thinking about it at some stage. :?


----------



## stevebeechTA

Brought a new set of shoe's for her today Mich PS3's feel good and very quiert. Surprised how they seem to improve the stance, seam aggressive looking think it's the rim protector bit I think


----------



## Mondo

Nice. Got my eyes on a set of Goodyear Eagle Asym' 2s come the time, as a change from 452s. Reckon £600 minimum for 4. Plus fitting...


----------



## kazinak

decided to wrap my wheels lips in black ,to protect them from salt over the winter


----------



## Grahamstt

Fitted this (expensive) little beastie








And changed the Haldex oil and filter - you can just see it in this shot









Did this last week and now got to do f +r brakes, clutch, oil catch tank, w/m inj, inlet man, fmic, oil cooler and remove rear ballast - all before I can drive it :?

Graham


----------



## jamman

Grahamstt said:


> Did this last week and now got to do f +r brakes, clutch, oil catch tank, w/m inj, inlet man, fmic, oil cooler and remove rear ballast - all before I can drive it :?
> 
> Graham


Stop typing and get on with it :wink:

Remember the walkthrough on the WMI (please)


----------



## rustymania

spent a few hours putting a stereo into the TT, using the guides and stuff on the forums... only to find out, my TT seems to be special..... runs on kan bus..... run a wire for the switched live... then found out, it worked without it like it should??? :? very confusing... better sound though


----------



## E3 YOB

Took my bodywork to Xquisite for spraying


----------



## Adam-tt

About to drop the car off at Badger5


----------



## malstt

Washed the car ready for the north east meet tonight. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Washed the car ready for the north east meet tonight. 8)


I knew there was something I had to do today


----------



## Garthy

Finished the installtion of my new Kenwood CD Headunit, had to wire it in so that it goes with the ignition and its full bluetooth enable, handsfree calling and music streaming from my iphone so no horrible cables to plug in in the glove box etc so that I can listen to my own music  and the flap closes without removing the facia :-D

Its a KDC W4041 with an optional bluetooth module which ive placed behind where the headlight switch is. You can see won the pic where it even shows me how many bars of reception etc there is on the phone. Very please with it specially as I got all the kit from a store not online and only paid £195 for the stereo the bluetooth module and all the wiring to get it going, itll keep me happy till I can save the pennies for a flip out monitor which will of course be Kenwood as this ones fully wired in and I have had nothing but good epxeriences with kenwood










It even has an Aux plug on the front right hidden under a lil plastic screen for if you want to plug in other things.


----------



## ch415

Took apart the nearside front wheel arch, as I wanted to see if I could fit a cold air feed to my 225 coupe! Unfortunalty as it's standard and has twin smic's there is no where to feed the hose to the front lower grill!  ? Has anyone been able to upgrade the stock air snorkle / air feed on the standard 225 :? ? I would be interested to find out what you have achieved !
Infact whilst looking under the arch it became apparent little or no air can be getting to the car (of course I know it does)!? where does the air come from on the move to get into the stock intake and air box?


----------



## Mondo

Mate, with SMICs your choices are limited. Without either FMIC or battery relocate (to create space) you may have joy in feeding the hose under the headlight. I tried, but no luck with a 70mm hose. Smaller might work - 50mm? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Checked how yellow was getting on with his birthday work


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> Checked how yellow was getting on with his birthday work


His ?


----------



## ch415

Mondo said:


> Mate, with SMICs your choices are limited. Without either FMIC or battery relocate (to create space) you may have joy in feeding the hose under the headlight. I tried, but no luck with a 70mm hose. Smaller might work - 50mm? :?


Hi Mondo It does seem that way  what do you have fitted?


----------



## T3RBO

You can fit in proper 70mm 2 ply ducting if you cut a bit off the inside of the wing :wink:


----------



## ch415

T3RBO said:


> You can fit in proper 70mm 2 ply ducting if you cut a bit off the inside of the wing :wink:


Well after invesitagtion I found I couold get 80mm ducting down the arch. my main problem was finding somewhere to feed it to the front or any air source at all !?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked how yellow was getting on with his birthday work
> 
> 
> 
> His ?
Click to expand...

Yep Yellow is defo a he


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked how yellow was getting on with his birthday work
> 
> 
> 
> His ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Yellow is defo a he
Click to expand...

I always find it odd that a lot of us asign a sex to our cars I always consider mine female :lol:


----------



## Tritium

Yep my TT is deffo a girl - Tight, nice curves and a corker of an arse view :lol: 
The ole Range Rover P38 is a he - big, all promises and likes getting filthy


----------



## ch415

Sadly Jamman I never have, and probably never will name my car or give it a gender !lol It's just not my kind of thing, it's just a machine  Although the previous owner upon asking said the car was called Audrey !


----------



## gogs

Took delivery of a new bentley TT service manual


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked how yellow was getting on with his birthday work
> 
> 
> 
> His ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Yellow is defo a he
> 
> I always find it odd that a lot of us asign a sex to our cars I always consider mine female :lol:
Click to expand...

If he caused me more problems than he was worth then he would be a she :wink: :lol:


----------



## kazinak

after 1.5 years of looking,finally find and bought the QS rear valance


----------



## scotlander

Bought 4 X 17" original 6 spoke alloy wheels for my roadster, complete with very useable tyres for $300.00. They have a few scuffs but that's to be expected at that price.
I'll use the 19" in the summer and the 17" in the winter. now all i need is a hardtop....


----------



## Mondo

ch415 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, with SMICs your choices are limited. Without either FMIC or battery relocate (to create space) you may have joy in feeding the hose under the headlight. I tried, but no luck with a 70mm hose. Smaller might work - 50mm? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mondo It does seem that way  what do you have fitted?
Click to expand...

Like T3RBO said, 70mm 2-ply is a goer, if you get creative. I know I, and I think our recent Moderator friend here, had to cut a circle in the body work to feed the hose. This might help: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185549


----------



## Mondo

...took a pic of the stuff I've assembled to finish off the engine bay - VDTA notwithstanding:









And today I went from this:

















To this:
















Amazing what a bit of Wynn's Carb Cleaner can do!


----------



## rustymania

Mondo said:


> ...took a pic of the stuff I've assembled to finish off the engine bay - VDTA notwithstanding:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> And today I went from this:
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> To this:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Amazing what a bit of Wynn's Carb Cleaner can do!


Very pretty!!


----------



## Ginn L

Give the TT a full detail with a machine polish and wax mop, eliminated all defects. Nothing ground breaking. Yet. :roll:


----------



## mikesimbo

Finally got French plates! And ditched the GB badge.

Now the drilling and *RIVETTING*    begins! (law over here apparently!)









EXCUSE the horrific 3/4 lengths :lol: :lol:

** and TWO rivet guns later......**


----------



## tom2018

today i...

fitted my lcr front splitter, tinted the rear lights and side indicators and took delivery of lots of auto glym and poorboys detailing products


----------



## Jags

Got rid of the exhaust and smoothed of the back! 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA

Very nice, have you any more pics from other views. Like the Wheels

Sent from Steve's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

...reattached the throttle body, including new gasket and SS bolts/washers for the top two. Put two washers under the dome nut for the back of the charge pipe, so it now matches the front one. And worked out why a hose at the back seemed to be rubbing ('cause a hidden clip holding it in place was broken) and 'fabricated' a fix. All in, a good morning. 

Just need to check if I need to do a TB reset via Vagcom before starting her up again. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustymania

Fitted my Second Harness......


----------



## Diveratt

Got 278 bhp on the Liquid TT gauge  happy bunny


----------



## rustymania

Diveratt said:


> Got 278 bhp on the Liquid TT gauge  happy bunny


WHOOOOOP WHOOOOOP!!!

what mods do you have?


----------



## Billyrogers

Diveratt said:


> Got 278 bhp on the Liquid TT gauge  happy bunny


wish my MAF over read :roll:

lol j/k im just jealous :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT

painted my rear calipers to match my fronts 



















Sadly the spray I used wont ever be able to match the fronts properly since they were done professionally in Ducati Red.. but they're closer than the yellow they were before. Fronts:


----------



## T3RBO

Not sure if they sell it where you are but the Japlac red is pretty close to the dark brembo red... looks better though


----------



## kazinak

...done nothing because it's sunday:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Attempted my take off my rear valance but can't find the right size bit (only had it last week) so gave up :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Noodle... :-*


----------



## Mondo

SaintScoTT said:


> painted my rear calipers to match my fronts


Bit paranoid and OTT with the masking, aren't we, mate? :? :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

started recovering from yesterday's extended trip:

Ran : 26.2 miles

Flew: 800 miles

Wondered around the airport garage for 20 minutes looking for the car.

Drove the TT home from the airport: 11 miles.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Quiet day then :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...gave my black oil and coolant caps a couple of coats of clear laquer. Look nice! Pics later.


----------



## VSPURS

Cleaned the car:


----------



## harrismhome

Ordered my powder coating gun and lots of silver and black powder. Can't wait look out suspension, drive shafts and brake calipers.


----------



## LOW-TT

detailed it, and advertised it on here forsale 


























ayeee


----------



## Brendanb86

them CH's look immense. Think you should take them off before you sell and give them to me!


----------



## LOW-TT

cheers fella


----------



## qs950




----------



## SaintScoTT

T3RBO said:


> Not sure if they sell it where you are but the Japlac red is pretty close to the dark brembo red... looks better though


yeah cant buy that in Australia .. only the VHT spray stuff 



Mondo said:


> Bit paranoid and OTT with the masking, aren't we, mate? :? :wink:


hahaha yesssss. Its a spray can and.. well, I managed to spray myself too. I dunno how I did it. Anyway, it goes EVERYWHERE, so better to be safe than sorry I say! 8)


----------



## rustymania

Got 255bhp on the Liquid TT after replacing a knackered coil pack..... and its not mapped.....


----------



## Diveratt

rustymania said:


> Got 255bhp on the Liquid TT after replacing a knackered coil pack..... and its not mapped.....


Not mapped by you anyway


----------



## Adam-tt

rustymania said:


> Got 255bhp on the Liquid TT after replacing a knackered coil pack..... and its not mapped.....


looks like your maf is fu*ked


----------



## rustymania

Diveratt said:


> rustymania said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 255bhp on the Liquid TT after replacing a knackered coil pack..... and its not mapped.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not mapped by you anyway
Click to expand...

It only use to hit 225 is i was a good boy, then an induction kit bumped it up, and now with the exhaust it has gone up.........



adam-tt said:


> rustymania said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 255bhp on the Liquid TT after replacing a knackered coil pack..... and its not mapped.....
> 
> 
> 
> looks like your maf is fu*ked
Click to expand...

never get any fault codes on the Maf.....


----------



## Adam-tt

you wont its a sign the maf is on its way out
try doing a maf reading from the liquid and see what you get


----------



## rustymania

adam-tt said:


> you wont its a sign the maf is on its way out
> try doing a maf reading from the liquid and see what you get


what should i be looking for bud?


----------



## Adam-tt

around 180g/s for a standard TT also a high maf reading can be associated with a leak in the intake :?


----------



## rustymania

adam-tt said:


> around 180g/s for a standard TT also a high maf reading can be associated with a leak in the intake :?


Ok mate cheers, i shall have a look on my way to work tommoro...


----------



## Nilesong

Fitted Johnnyquango's stainless steel nuts to my strut brace and charge pipe.
Thanks Johnny! :wink




































This one is for John @ Awesome. :wink:









Painted my dipstick tube with fireplace paint. [smiley=bulb2.gif] Many colours available - heat resistant - callipers??


















The full picture


----------



## R80RTT

I ordered this






I wonder how many people will copy me lol lol :lol:


----------



## Chris****

Got my liquid TT gauge today! Absolutely love it  and vagcom


----------



## Mondo

OK, so after seeing Erol's carbon fibre porn lair :wink: I ordered some SS dome nuts for my strut brace too, to match those already on the CP. Will probly fit on Friday, with pics to follow - of my black gloss oil/coolant caps too!


----------



## Charlie

Fitted the Forge engine bling bits purchased from Was = made the rest of the bay look very unloved = time for me to get my lazy ass to work cleaning it all up 

Charlie


----------



## tom-gardiner

joined the forum looking to gain abit more info on audi tt's before buying one


----------



## kazinak

received QS valance   big thanks for Hivis,top seller


----------



## Kanikuman

Discovered that when I went to my local dealer in July for them to make and fit some new plates, they also replaced my coil packs at the same time, which I was unaware of.


----------



## Grahamstt

Removed my rear ballast weight and tow bracket
Before








After








Offending article


----------



## owdee tt nl

ordered 
- Coilovers, bushings and strut mount kit
- VTDA - in Samco red
- Forge Alloy boost tube
- Forge Brake vacuum hose


----------



## Mondo

Grahamstt said:


> Removed my rear ballast weight and tow bracket
> Before
> View attachment 2
> 
> After
> View attachment 1
> 
> Offending article


Gonna do the same one weekend. Think I'm up for removing/refitting my rear bumper. I hope.

Actually, G, you need to go further and remove that god-awful exhaust. I know someone who would take it off your hands for a small consideration... :wink:

Goddamn, I'm still 2/3rds short of the dosh required. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

nice to see audi kept the car nicely blanced by hanging all the weight on one side lol


----------



## jasonvoak

officially became a member of TTOC


----------



## Kanikuman

Just renewed my tax disc, which set me back £260! It's gone up this year! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## burns

Witnessed that amazing safety feature which Audi built into our TTs. :roll:

For those who haven't read the post where one of our fellow members (can't remember who) described being bull$h1tted by Audi that this feature is a safety measure rather than a defect, I'm referring to the amazing snapping clutch pedal. :roll:

I could kick myself though - I decided to check mine a few months ago, as I was considering a pre-emptive weld. Had a quick toot at it and thought I could see a spot of weld, so assumed it had already been done. Obviously I was mistaken. :x

Oh well, time to utilise (for the second time in just over two months :roll: ) the best purchase I've ever made: breakdown cover which cost me the princely sum of £35 for 12 months. Managed to get the TT home, but don't fancy driving it the 8 miles to Shak's tomorrow morning. So my P&J will get its second trip on a low loader in as many months!


----------



## SteveMaybury

Updated my sig and added an avatar, finally. Still refuse to do the garage until the car's bodywork has been sorted. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SAJ77

......I am off to the Singapore Grand Prix!!


----------



## malstt

SAJ77 said:


> ......I am off to the Singapore Grand Prix!!


Nice !


----------



## Diveratt

SAJ77 said:


> ......I am off to the Singapore Grand Prix!!


Have a great time. Just off to Cornwall for a weeks surfing for me


----------



## Diveratt

Washed & waxed the TT nice way to spend 4 hours on a Friday


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered a thingymabob for my whatsacallit


----------



## malstt

Fitted my bmw seat belt clips. 8)


----------



## Dig776

Reset my gearbox linkage using a utube clip linked from here as going into 2nd a bit clunky. Had to remove airbox and lost a screw but gearbox now supersmooth!

Oh yeah and I found the screw in my fecking back tyre!


----------



## BaueruTc

Diveratt said:


> Washed & waxed the TT nice way to spend 4 hours on a Friday


Washed and Waxed in only 4 hours?


----------



## Dig776

£30 puncture repair, £100 P6000 to replace the budget rubbish on the front right corner and £70 for front brake pads £200 all in. Owning a car that I have always wanted and drive once a week ridicu.... PRICELESS. Still at least the gear change is smooth now!!!!


----------



## ASAF2010

Hi people. Just joined the crew!!! Thinking of getting German style plates. You guys most definitely have had dis discussion but one needs to enlighten me. Are they legal?


----------



## Mondo

...got around to taking pics of what I've been up to lately.

Sprayed the coolant and oil caps with lacquer:

















Fitted new SS IM bolts:









And ditched the SS nuts around my strut brace for SS dome nuts and matching washers:

















Think I'm done under there now:


----------



## T3RBO

Your dome fetish is progressing nicely mate :lol:


----------



## jasonvoak

recieved my vag-comm lead (3 days before i pick the car up )


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one... are you going to scan it before the deal is finalised and you drive away?


----------



## stevebeechTA

Took my baby for her MOT, did not realise it run out today gave them a call and shot down, luckily they could accommodate me. She passed  forth year in a row with no advisories  gave her a pat on the dash for being so good.


----------



## jasonvoak

T3RBO said:


> Nice one... are you going to scan it before the deal is finalised and you drive away?


yeah ill get neil to show me how to use it (the vag-comm) :wink:


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Your dome fetish is progressing nicely mate :lol:


Believe me, if I could find something else to domify I would! 

And I've been eyeing up the nuts that keep the cam cover on...


----------



## Diveratt

In Cornwall for for a week of surfin  you can get 2 boards in a TT


----------



## Super Josh

Diveratt said:


> In Cornwall for for a week of surfin  you can get 2 boards in a TT


Whereabouts are you Kevin?

SJ


----------



## warrenstuart

Wire brushed/rubbed down the back plates behind the brake discs and hubs then gave them a coat of black smooth Hammerite, it's really tidied them up


----------



## Adam-tt

Went to see Gazzer and fit a coolant temperature sender for him


----------



## warrenstuart

Just went out to the car and the n/s rear tyre is flat AND it's p155ing it down with rain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## peter-ss

Got in the TT for the first time in over two weeks after travelling all the way to Croatia and back in the Focus.

The TT had a nice leather aroma unlike the house that wreaked of rubber as my winter tyres have beewere inside with the windows closed!


----------



## Brendanb86

Cleaned Talula and treated the grills to some Autoglym Bumper Care...


----------



## TTMBTT

peter-ss said:


> Got in the TT for the first time in over two weeks after travelling all the way to Croatia and back in the Focus.
> 
> The TT had a nice leather aroma unlike the house that wreaked of rubber as my winter tyres have beewere inside with the windows closed!


Thought you might have given the mk2 a "Jolly" to croatia :? Only a couple of thousand miles, walk in the park.


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Went to see Gazzer and fit a coolant temperature sender for him


hes a good lad is Adam............biggest burger for you on RR day m8ee


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Cleaned Talula and treated the grills to some Autoglym Bumper Care...


Shame that bumpers still spoiling the car, im sure I could find a home for it 

Looks great really Im just jealous


----------



## malstt

Just fitted my smoked side repeaters. 8)


----------



## Johnclem88

Yesterday I re-laquered my wheels, and sprayed my grilles in Anthricate Grey to contrast the black body and match the wheels...Looks really classy


----------



## keithytt

Shall be making a trip to WAKS wizard warehouse to see if he can get the beast back to its former Power!

Or spend another small fortune and be sad


----------



## jamman

Watched in horror as a suited man drove through my safety barriers and straight into my big genie lift throwing me out of the cage I was working in lucky for me I had my harness on.

Got down via the the safety/emergency lower manual over ride and then the bloke had
the cheek to ask why we didn't have any barriers up at which
point I pointed out 2 of the barriers pinned underneath the "gentlemans" Vauxhall Insignia and the big hole in the barriers 10mtrs away lol.

The bloke then got arsey wanted to leave without exchanging details so we called the police and guess what he's not insured by his company to drive the car.

I'm fine, the lifter is fine and the car is [email protected] justice for once.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Watched in horror as a suited man drove through my safety barriers and straight into my big genie lift throwing me out of the cage I was working in lucky for me I had my harness on.
> 
> Got down via the the safety/emergency lower manual over ride and then the bloke had
> the cheek to ask why we didn't have any barriers up at which
> point I pointed out 2 of the barriers pinned underneath the "gentlemans" Vauxhall Insignia and the big hole in the barriers 10mtrs away lol.
> 
> The bloke then got arsey wanted to leave without exchanging details so we called the police and guess what he's not insured by his company to drive the car.
> 
> I'm fine, the lifter is fine and the car is [email protected] justice for once.


Glad you're alright mate. You need to tell Rich he needs to watch where he is going in future.


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see Gazzer and fit a coolant temperature sender for him
> 
> 
> 
> hes a good lad is Adam............biggest burger for you on RR day m8ee
Click to expand...

WTF :evil:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see Gazzer and fit a coolant temperature sender for him
> 
> 
> 
> hes a good lad is Adam............biggest burger for you on RR day m8ee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF :evil:
Click to expand...

We had better take out charitable donations back then :evil: :evil:


----------



## Billyrogers

fitted LED sidelights as im fed up of the halogen ones blowing in me! 3 in 2 months... still cant find the fault


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave my new hardtop a good machine polish


----------



## peter-ss

jamman said:


> Watched in horror as a suited man drove through my safety barriers and straight into my big genie lift throwing me out of the cage I was working in lucky for me I had my harness on.
> 
> Got down via the the safety/emergency lower manual over ride and then the bloke had
> the cheek to ask why we didn't have any barriers up at which
> point I pointed out 2 of the barriers pinned underneath the "gentlemans" Vauxhall Insignia and the big hole in the barriers 10mtrs away lol.
> 
> The bloke then got arsey wanted to leave without exchanging details so we called the police and guess what he's not insured by his company to drive the car.
> 
> I'm fine, the lifter is fine and the car is [email protected] justice for once.


Unbelievable!

I bet the safety harness came a bit keen?


----------



## jamman

peter-ss said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched in horror as a suited man drove through my safety barriers and straight into my big genie lift throwing me out of the cage I was working in lucky for me I had my harness on.
> 
> Got down via the the safety/emergency lower manual over ride and then the bloke had
> the cheek to ask why we didn't have any barriers up at which
> point I pointed out 2 of the barriers pinned underneath the "gentlemans" Vauxhall Insignia and the big hole in the barriers 10mtrs away lol.
> 
> The bloke then got arsey wanted to leave without exchanging details so we called the police and guess what he's not insured by his company to drive the car.
> 
> I'm fine, the lifter is fine and the car is [email protected] justice for once.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> I bet the safety harness came a bit keen?
Click to expand...

Let's just say I'm a little sore :lol:

It's weird when things like this happen on a different day well I don't even like to think.....


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched in horror as a suited man drove through my safety barriers and straight into my big genie lift throwing me out of the cage I was working in lucky for me I had my harness on.
> 
> Got down via the the safety/emergency lower manual over ride and then the bloke had
> the cheek to ask why we didn't have any barriers up at which
> point I pointed out 2 of the barriers pinned underneath the "gentlemans" Vauxhall Insignia and the big hole in the barriers 10mtrs away lol.
> 
> The bloke then got arsey wanted to leave without exchanging details so we called the police and guess what he's not insured by his company to drive the car.
> 
> I'm fine, the lifter is fine and the car is [email protected] justice for once.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> Yes... You may of needed to swap transmission with Steve Collier phewwwwwwww [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> I bet the safety harness came a bit keen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just say I'm a little sore :lol:
> 
> It's weird when things like this happen on a different day well I don't even like to think.....
Click to expand...


----------



## tricklexxx

Glad you're ok mate! F**king moron!


----------



## burns

...Kerbed one of my beautifully refurbished alloys during the course of getting out of the way of some moron who decided to just tank his way down a street with cars parked on both sides. Scuffed part of the wheel, then scuffed it some more as I got away from the kerb. So now it's damaged about 3/4 of the way round. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Then got home and inspected, felt around the damaged area and cut my finger in the process! :evil:

Note to Jamman - glad you're ok. Bet you were glad of the harness!!!


----------



## Matt B

burns said:


> ...Kerbed one of my beautifully refurbished alloys during the course of getting out of the way of some moron who decided to just tank his way down a street with cars parked on both sides. Scuffed part of the wheel, then scuffed it some more as I got away from the kerb. So now it's damaged about 3/4 of the way round. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Then got home and inspected, felt around the damaged area and cut my finger in the process! :evil:
> 
> Note to Jamman - glad you're ok. Bet you were glad of the harness!!!


Horrible feeling the old self inflicted alloy damage but hard to follow Jammans story with that :lol: Your poor little finger :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Spare a thought for James' nads ...........................or maybe not


----------



## Ginn L

Fitted wheels and rear valance after a refurb and color change. And assigned new plate to my car


----------



## Amaranth

jamman said:


> Watched in horror as a suited man drove through my safety barriers and straight into my big genie lift throwing me out of the cage I was working in lucky for me I had my harness on.
> 
> Got down via the the safety/emergency lower manual over ride and then the bloke had
> the cheek to ask why we didn't have any barriers up at which
> point I pointed out 2 of the barriers pinned underneath the "gentlemans" Vauxhall Insignia and the big hole in the barriers 10mtrs away lol.
> 
> The bloke then got arsey wanted to leave without exchanging details so we called the police and guess what he's not insured by his company to drive the car.
> 
> I'm fine, the lifter is fine and the car is [email protected] justice for once.


What an idiot - hope the bruising is not too sore!


----------



## malstt

Just fitted a set of johnnyquango's domed nuts, really adds a finishing touch under the bonnet. 8)


----------



## Tritium

Collected an engine under tray from the Stealers.
Fitted LED's and resistors to internal lights.
Clay barred, waxed and sealed the car for winter.

Fell in a heap on the sofa with some Stella... :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Saw this and just thought of you Kaz


----------



## BaueruTc

Purchased some parts for my TT today!

Purchased the following items
£69.95 256mm Vented Mintex Rear Brake Discs And Pads 
£13.35 Brake caliper piston rewind tool
£3.75 Carlube copper grease anti seize 70g
£28.96 Draper 1/2" Torque Wrench
£14.60 Draper expert 12pc impact screw driver set
£9.99 Audi LZ5W Denim Blue stone chip paint scratch kit (annoying scratch on front bumper)
£11.95 Clear side indicators. (need to replace as one of mine has a broken clip and it keeps popping out)

Never ever attempted to do brakes on any of my cars so this could end in tears. Front discs and pads were replaced when i bought the car but the rear discs look like they have been on the car since new! They look in a terrible state although the pads look like the have plenty of meat left on the but thought i would replace them at the same time. Just hope i have bought everything i need up above to help me get those old discs off.


----------



## kazinak

fitted QS valance and painted v6 spoiler in phantom black to match


----------



## peter-ss

Tucked a TTOC flyer into the drivers window of a nice matt black Mk2 at the gym, only to come back out and find the car gone and the flyer on the floor!

I guess the driver wasn't interested.


----------



## Rich196

Had my power flex wishbone and antiroll bar bushes fitted, along with a r32 rear arb.

Man what a difference, definitely a good drive home!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I received this gift from my Audi dealer. A VIP DTM pass for this weekend race at Valencia. With new Q3 presentation, boxes walk, RS5 driving experience, lunch and dinner with Audi DTM drivers...

A great weekend 










Cheers!


----------



## nickls13

Washed it!( in the shade). Sat and admired..


----------



## jamman

peter-ss said:


> Tucked a TTOC flyer into the drivers window of a nice matt black Mk2 at the gym, only to come back out and find the car gone and the flyer on the floor!
> 
> I guess the driver wasn't interested.


Mk2 owners for you Peter :wink:


----------



## jamman

Today I found out from the Polive that the suited chap who nearly killed me was over the limit. :evil:

On a happier note listened to my baby get started for the first time she purred (as much as a car can purr with just the downpipe on) :lol:

I felt like a proud father at a birth sad but true


----------



## T3RBO

JorgeTTCQ said:


> I received this gift from my Audi dealer. A VIP DTM pass for this weekend race at Valencia. With new Q3 presentation, boxes walk, RS5 driving experience, lunch and dinner with Audi DTM drivers...


Not jealous at all :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

jamman said:


> Today I found out from the Polive that the suited chap who nearly killed me was over the limit.


Is he going to be prosecuted?


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> '...listened to my baby get started for the first time...


Not jealous at all :lol:


----------



## jamman

peter-ss said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I found out from the Polive that the suited chap who nearly killed me was over the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he going to be prosecuted?
Click to expand...

I would bloody hope so Peter.

I know the copper said they had charged him with a few things.


----------



## Mondo

...got what's hopefully the last of my dome nut fetish out of the way and swapped the two nuts in the middle of the strut brace for them - so there's now 8 dome nuts and about 18 matching washers on there!

Oh, and noticed signs of wear on the CP-to-intercooler hose, caused by rubbing against what I think is the metal aircon re-gassing nossle. Whatever; will see what I can do about it next weekend before it becomes a hole - and an expensive fix. :?


----------



## T3RBO

Had my dashpod temperature motor replaced and now my ongoing fault is resolved


----------



## AmpTThill

Fitted a pipeworx 3" downpipe and decat + milltek non-res catback. 

Then a few hours later the cam chain tensioner failed. :evil:

So guess what I'm doing tomorrow... :roll:


----------



## Rich196

AmpTThill said:


> Fitted a pipeworx 3" downpipe and decat + milltek non-res catback.
> 
> Then a few hours later the cam chain tensioner failed. :evil:
> 
> So guess what I'm doing tomorrow... :roll:


Sounds good, should be fun when you get to drive it!

I hope the tensioner failure hasnt done any damage!


----------



## T3RBO

Awesome to gutted... hope you get it sorted quick


----------



## AmpTThill

T3RBO said:


> Awesome to gutted... hope you get it sorted quick


Yeah literally - I got the zorst awesome gti 

Should be sorted tomorrow - had it for 3 weeks and already changed airbag control unit, antiroll bars, window motor, discs + pads and cambelt (twice after the tensioner). Next stop powerflex (got the mk1 original arms) and FMIC... Stage 2 on the cards.


----------



## razputin1

Finally sprayed my rear valance matt black tonight 

Fitting tomorrow, weather permitting :?


----------



## rustymania

Called out the AA to confirm what i thought... Battery has died [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tteireann

Today I sold my TT.......... After 2 years of ownership and an expensive list of never ending TT repairs (I seem to have got all hit with the notorious TT issues!!) :x Putting that aside it was a great car with bags of fun too! I don't think there is any coupe that has the ability to retain its looks and still turn heads like the Mk1 (after 11 years since start of manufacturing). The best mod for the TT was the clay-bar and high definition polish, it was naturally beautiful! I'll miss p*****g off the Trendies in East London standing at the bus stop, however most of all I'll miss interacting with all the TT Mk1 owners on the TTforum.

The TTforum is by far the best car forum online, thanks for all the endless words of advice/knowledge sharing and for recommending me to 4Rings who are by far the best specialist mechanics around in terms of their excellent service for an honest price.

I'll soon be driving a BMW X5 which will have some subtle mods to start with and a possible vinyl wrapping of Matt Black!

I'll pop by from time to time and will ensure to recommend all TT owners to join the TT Forum and TT ownersclub!

Thanks

TT Eireann!


----------



## owdee tt nl

installed my coilovers yesterday, no pics yet because the front had to go up all the way. Had no spacers for the front so the wheels were rubbing on the coils. Tomorrow i should have some pics


----------



## rustymania

tteireann said:


> Today I sold my TT.......... After 2 years of ownership and an expensive list of never ending TT repairs (I seem to have got all hit with the notorious TT issues!!) :x Putting that aside it was a great car with bags of fun too! I don't think there is any coupe that has the ability to retain its looks and still turn heads like the Mk1 (after 11 years since start of manufacturing). The best mod for the TT was the clay-bar and high definition polish, it was naturally beautiful! I'll miss p*****g off the Trendies in East London standing at the bus stop, however most of all I'll miss interacting with all the TT Mk1 owners on the TTforum.
> 
> The TTforum is by far the best car forum online, thanks for all the endless words of advice/knowledge sharing and for recommending me to 4Rings who are by far the best specialist mechanics around in terms of their excellent service for an honest price.
> 
> I'll soon be driving a BMW X5 which will have some subtle mods to start with and a possible vinyl wrapping of Matt Black!
> 
> I'll pop by from time to time and will ensure to recommend all TT owners to join the TT Forum and TT ownersclub!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TT Eireann!


Matt Black wrap would look imense!

all the best bud


----------



## Rich196

Had my handling nicely tweaked with some polly bushes up front and a rear R32 ARB, and this morning I have had to give the car up for a 2000 plate A3 desiesel while it has a full geometric setup. I want it back soo bad!


----------



## Mondo

I do like a nicey tweak from Polly every now & then... :roll:

...was visited by Ryan from Fixadent. £75 and not much time later my NSF fender looks as good as new! Until the next time I park in the company car park. :x Anyway, he did a good job. Nice bloke, too.


----------



## donuTT

booked my car in at the TT Shop to mount an air induction


----------



## Rich196

Got my car back this evening after a full geometric setup, which complimented nicely the new Polly bushes and R32 rear ARB! Definitely took the long way home completely transformed the car! Big smiles all round!

Big thanks to GCS Engineering definitely know how to setup a car!


----------



## peter-ss

Mondo said:


> ...was visited by Ryan from Fixadent.


I thought for a moment then that you were having problems with your false teeth.

:lol:


----------



## Mondo

Nope, they're fine. If only I could get the Mrs. to invest in a set... :wink:


----------



## holliett

Fitted my lcr splitter  , debadged the rear (left the rings), gave him a polish, ordered a qs lower grille, arranged spraying of side grilles, and got my shopping list ready for my BT build.
Shop on tomo!


----------



## owdee tt nl

installed spacers so I could lower the car and installed an APR TIP


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Drove it in the superb sunshine for the last time before it's tucked up in the heated garage for the winter.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Adjusted the hardtop no more squeeking


----------



## cabbie-uk

fitted my hg motorsport tip , bit of a bugger (tight fit ) but its in  first results seem ok and seems to rev more easy right up to redline compared to before  using standard airbox with pipercross panel , one thing i thought is a little bit less of a whistle when booting it compared to standard :? i am using a forge debaff charge pipe ,prob all in my mind ,weird


----------



## T3RBO

We need to catch up soon so I can see it :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Loadsa pics, Cabbie/T3rbo, when you do.


----------



## jamman

Collected my baby from The TT Shop and smiled like I have never smiled before. :wink:


----------



## GanXteR

Took delivery of some rotiform blq reps and resisting the erge to put them on knowing that the winters are to go on soon...


----------



## burns

Well, technically yesterday...

Collected the TT from it's week with Shak. The car now drives brilliantly! 

All hail Shak for identifying and repairing other garages' errors! I don't know whether to :roll: or .


----------



## NAFE_P

did the 'wakbox' with the help of the forums 'RudeBadger', very happy with the result


----------



## pablos

Fitted my private plate after getting V948 letter & new tax disc from DVLA


----------



## Mondo

Again, technically yesterday...

...got blown out by Sky Insurance. They wouldn't quote me cover. Reckoned my ding in the snow last winter's what did it. Their loss; Marker Study continue to get my hard earned instead. 

And ordered something from the States  , now that I can't justify a grand on an exhaust.


----------



## Rich196

Today I finised up my install of the boost gauge and the bling kit here are so pictures!


----------



## T3RBO

Took the tips off the exhaust, repaired a parking scrape on two alloys and fitted my red strut brace


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Took the tips off the exhaust, repaired a parking scrape on two alloys and fitted my red strut brace


Don't see any pics of your hard work dude... :wink:


----------



## roddy

new turbo, pipes ,g/box oil, haldex oil and filter, diffs oil, new n75 valve,,,,, now all i need is tyres !!! 8)


----------



## jamman

Fitted 3 toilet seats after removing the old ones (gross job)
Regrouted 1 bathroom (fun for the first 10 or 20 seconds)
Stripped and resealed 1 shower cubicle (torture)
Made 1 shoe storage thingy (Oak Effect) :lol:

Does life get anymore exciting


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Fitted 3 toilet seats after removing the old ones (gross job)
> Regrouted 1 bathroom (fun for the first 10 or 20 seconds)
> Stripped and resealed 1 shower cubicle (torture)
> Made 1 shoe storage thingy (Oak Effect) :lol:
> 
> Does life get anymore exciting


Sounds like life gets more exciting when you get into the TT and drive to work on Monday morning!


----------



## paul4281

Washed & waxed the car  just before it started raining :x


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Wash & wax the TT ready for winter. I am going to oder a Ctek MXS 5.0 battery charger.At the moment here are 27 ºC and next Tuesday we are waiting for 31 ºC, no rain expected in two weeks .

Cheers


----------



## Ginn L

Welded the new outer sills on my Escort  Long day ahead of me...

I did clean the TT though, even though the weather is shocking.


----------



## Red-tt

Just finished fitting Footwell LED lighting,Chuffed with the results....took the feed from the thin brown and grey wires on top of the ashtray rather than the two thicker ones feeding the cig lighter as this is a permenant live...little bit fiddley as i have a pack of walls sausages for fingers :lol:

Simple mod with great effects :wink:


----------



## sttt

cleaned my exhaust tips bot myself some steel wool, autoglym tar and grime remover and auto glym metal polish
















Happy with the results as they were basicly black before a gave them a gd scrub


----------



## kazinak

for the first time cleaned my car with the qs valance on and i f.. hate this thing already [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## razputin1

Did my first mod!!!!  Black valance

Maybe not to everyone's taste, but I like it  Few coats of matt black. Probably change it to a QS one eventually any way. In fact, wanna do a swap Kaz??? Seeing you're sick of yours :wink:


----------



## kazinak

no thanks,it took me nearly a year to find it cheap


----------



## razputin1

I shall start looking for a cheap one too then


----------



## Dig776

Moved my TT 20mtrs up the road to park outside the house with psycho concert 2 stereo emitting high pitch screech at top volume even after i switched the ignition off. Got to get that fixed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> no thanks,it took me nearly a year to find it cheap


They are only £60 new aren't they Kaz ?


----------



## T3RBO

Think the QS one is more.


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Think the QS one is more.


Or you go the whole hog and get an OSIR carbon one


----------



## razputin1

...swapped the license plate lights for LED ones.

Nice 8)


----------



## Johnclem88

Fitted a LCR splitter...looked at it this morning in proper light and found that its pertruding more on drivers side than passenegrs! DOH!!...easyy fix


----------



## kazinak

plastidip'ed my wheels :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86

Did you do the whole alloy or just the lip? They look really good.


----------



## kazinak

just the lip,


----------



## razputin1

Those wheels look sweeeetttt Kaz  Expensive to do?


----------



## kazinak

razputin1 said:


> Those wheels look sweeeetttt Kaz  Expensive to do?


£10 for a can , i've bought 3 ,but used only two, so it's £5 a wheel 

it's only for a winter, when summer comes i will remove it

[youtube]IKoxSgF4[/youtube]


----------



## razputin1

Ahhhhh great idea. Wonder how my RS wheels would look done like that :wink:


----------



## jamman

Wheels look good treated Kaz all you got to do now is scrape the shite off that has got stuck to them, doublestar ?? what were you thinking they are one of the worst tyres out there. :?


----------



## Rich196

Carried on suffering from a cold, so as I didnt really wanna go out, I Wak'd my box! Detailed the inside of the car, and noticed a scratch on my rear leather seat  Then washed the car ready tomorrow and a 2 stage machine polish and a couple of coats of wax ready for winter!


----------



## mriley60

............fixed my poxy washer leak, was coming from headlight washer pump. leak fixed, headlight washers still dont work :x


----------



## paul4281

fitted the last of the bits from my old TT to my new TT - LED sidelights & K&N 57i filter


----------



## kazinak

left my stereo on for the all day [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

kazinak said:


> left my stereo on for the all day [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


for the all day????? is that in moon language?

today i washed the roadsters roof and gave it two coats of sealant in readiness for winter :lol:


----------



## Smeds

Am going to build an aeroplane made from rope, it's bound to take off.


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of a tubular package from Modshack. Will fit this weekend. Woo-hoo!

Erol, worked it out yet? :wink:


----------



## Nilesong

Nope. 

Saw you bought something from James though - is that it? You ARE 'Fat Bird' right? :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Oh, you're useless:









Not the best pic but you get the idea.

And yes, I did pick up the HG Motorsport TIP from James. Well, I will when dog-breath posts it me. 

Will probably fit the VDTA first, run it for a week as a kind of baseline, then do the TIP thing and play spot-the-difference. If I do them both at the same time I won't know which bit did what.


----------



## Nilesong

Whassitdo? :?


----------



## Mondo

You winding me up?  Don't you have something similar in your engine bay? By BMC?

http://www.modshack.info/VTDA.htm


----------



## Nilesong

Not winding you up.

Would I?? 

Nice piece of kit!

Thought it was a washer or something....


----------



## gday

.....drove my lovely shiny TT around town with pride!


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks,it took me nearly a year to find it cheap
> 
> 
> 
> They are only £60 new aren't they Kaz ?
Click to expand...

he was trying to find something as cheap as him bud :lol:


----------



## kazinak

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks,it took me nearly a year to find it cheap
> 
> 
> 
> They are only £60 new aren't they Kaz ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was trying to find something as cheap as him bud :lol:
Click to expand...

not as cheap as you ,who owns a 180


----------



## Gazzer

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> ...took delivery of a tubular package from Modshack. Will fit this weekend. Woo-hoo!
> 
> Erol, worked it out yet? :wink:


I knew what it was... about time mate and hope you love it


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Oh, you're useless:
> 
> 
> Not the best pic but you get the idea.
> 
> And yes, I did pick up the HG Motorsport TIP from James. Well, I will when dog-breath posts it me.
> 
> Will probably fit the VDTA first, run it for a week as a kind of baseline, then do the TIP thing and play spot-the-difference. If I do them both at the same time I won't know which bit did what.


Cheeky fecker................


----------



## jamman

Nilesong said:


> Nope.
> 
> Saw you bought something from James though - is that it? You ARE 'Fat Bird' right? :lol:


Glad you spotted my quip Erol I was worried it would be missed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Once you've gone Fat you'll never go back. :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx

Got this in the post today... All the way from Taiwan!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had all the wheels off yellow for a good clean of both the wheels and inner arches
Also picked my hardtop up from the body shop


----------



## jamman

Today after nearly 2 weeks Ola finally mentioned she had noticed I had changed my wheels bless her


----------



## jamman

Today I got ready to say goodbye to some old friends..... 

I will miss them BUT..... boy do those Porsche brakes have the looks and performance to ease the pain.


----------



## AmpTThill

Fitted the neuspeed p-flow today - so much induction noise compared to wak box.

Thanks jbell for keeping it clean (and including instructions!)


----------



## Guzi

Had my thermostat changed, needle back on 90.

ready to have a go at the wakbox next week.


----------



## malstt

Bought a new tyre, got a key through my old one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Got rid of my rear ballast. Would have got rid of the rear towing eye too 'cept I didn't have a socket the right size.  Hopefully it can be done without taking the bumper off; took 5 hours today!


----------



## neilc

Totay I lost the back end of my QS round a damp roundabout. OOPs. Lesson learnt do not floor the throttle to early on exit of said roundabout.


----------



## Adam-tt

what tyres are you running?


----------



## neilc

adam-tt said:


> what tyres are you running?


Falken FK452. These are fine it was my fault when the turbo cuts in its very violent in second and yes I admit it I misjudged it.


----------



## razputin1

Got 2 new tyres on the front and got a full wheel set up done this morning. Running nice a straight 

Then later tonight took it for my MOT and failed. Back nearside spring has broken in two!


----------



## rustymania

razputin1 said:


> Got 2 new tyres on the front and got a full wheel set up done this morning. Running nice a straight
> 
> Then later tonight took it for my MOT and failed. Back nearside spring has broken in two!


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mondo

razputin1 said:


> Got 2 new tyres on the front and got a full wheel set up done this morning. Running nice a straight
> 
> Then later tonight took it for my MOT and failed. Back nearside spring has broken in two!


Same here awhile ago - or would have been, if 4Rings hadn't spotted it a few weeks before my MOT was due! Went down the Eibach route - and let's not start that debate again, shall we?


----------



## E3 YOB

Bought another set of wheels - God help me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Bought another set of wheels - God help me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

Washed, waxed, and detailed the exterior. Very zen activity . . . very satisfying.


----------



## tricklexxx

Heard the sad news that the riding genius that was Marco Simoncelli died in an horrendous crash at the Malaysian Motogp... 

R.I.P. Marco


----------



## Rich196

Today I fitted my new temperate sensor, all errors gone now running smoothly again happy days!


----------



## qs950

...had new roof rails fitted FOC


----------



## philb

Bought a V6 TT!


----------



## rustymania

philb said:


> Bought a V6 TT!


*EPIC!!!!*


----------



## Russ 182

luap said:


> ...had new roof rails fitted FOC


Do tell more.....


----------



## T3RBO

Booked the car in for next week to have a new starter motor but now not sure if it is that :?


----------



## Mondo

Got a shiny metal pipe with two rubber bits on either end. Think there's gonna be a fight between it and my Forge TIP.


----------



## peter-ss

philb said:


> Bought a V6 TT!


Excellent and welcome to the ********.

You may also wish to join the TT Owners Club.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... 587b38c8fe


----------



## philb

peter-ss said:


> philb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a V6 TT!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent and welcome to the ********.
> 
> You may also wish to join the TT Owners Club.
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... 587b38c8fe
Click to expand...

Thanks,
I'm already checking it out! Plus having a good read through the V6 thread, plenty of uselful hints and tips in there


----------



## cabbie-uk

i received my new forge 008 dv in black  which is nice


----------



## williammc

removed clutch pedal fitted new pedal which i reinforced with some welding  after 5 years i thought better do this job before it snapped :lol: welded old pedal which i'll keep as a spare,tightened up exhaust heat shields while i had car on ramps all set for winter now


----------



## Vrroom

Received custom engineered aluminum parts from SN Precision Styling . . . this means less plastic, more aluminum for the interior. Very nicely done -- I'm pleased. But I have to wait until this weekend to install them.


----------



## T3RBO

cabbie-uk said:


> i received my new forge 008 dv in black  which is nice


Sooooooooooo jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## E3 YOB

Created a Monster...


----------



## EnfieldTT

Rammed a screwdriver into the coolant reserviour in order to clear an error message. Ripped my broken brake fluid sensor off, as that was fucked too.

Then, laughed at how much of a dump my interior looks.

Productive day 8)


----------



## razputin1

Car failed MOT on Saturday night for a broken rear passenger side spring. Got it replaced last night and it turns out the other side was in a worse state, broken in 2 places. How they missed that in the MOT i'll never know :roll:

This has affected the camber so the insides of my 2 fairly new michelin tyres on the back are as smooth as a baby's arse!

Seems to be a huge market for port worn tyres now so have 2 Pirelli replacements ready to go on. Both with 5mm tread on them, £30 for both  result....


----------



## jamman

Gave Kamilla a good going over ready for the RR day and for it to feckin' rain no doubt...


----------



## T3RBO

Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh mate


----------



## Jamo8

jamman said:


> Gave Kamilla a good going over ready for the RR day and for it to feckin' rain no doubt...
> 
> She's looking good jamman 8) :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk

jamman said:


> Gave Kamilla a good going over ready for the RR day and for it to feckin' rain no doubt...


looking well horny mate   like the change of wheels , have you thought of spraying the windscreen surround ?? maybe someone can photoshop to let you see how it would look  really nice car mate you should be well pleased


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Gave Kamilla a good going over ready for the RR day and for it to feckin' rain no doubt...


Aaargh! Blue hoses! My eyes!  Apart from that, looking good. Well, apart from the windscreen washer cap, the shabby strut covers... OK, so I'm trying to find fault 'cause she looks soo pweety. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

...had delivered a nice BLACK hose for the top of the HG Motorsport TIP I acquired from somewhere. :roll: 
And picked up a couple of JCS clips to get me ready for the big TIP swap this weekend.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave Kamilla a good going over ready for the RR day and for it to feckin' rain no doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaargh! Blue hoses! My eyes!  Apart from that, looking good. Well, apart from the windscreen washer cap, the shabby strut covers... OK, so I'm trying to find fault 'cause she looks soo pweety. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...had delivered a nice BLACK hose for the top of the HG Motorsport TIP I acquired from somewhere. :roll:
> And picked up a couple of JCS clips to get me ready for the big TIP swap this weekend.
Click to expand...

I have a door card shiny thing that I keep meaning to mod for the washer bottle thingy

All I really need is a fat birdy to stick on the front as a mascot KNOW ANY :evil: :wink:


----------



## Mondo

If you do, DB, go easy on the 3 little prong things you need to file back. I overdid mine a bit and ended up having to use a bit of blue-tac to make up the dif'.  Ended up with one of Trev's masterpieces instead. 

And if you _really _want me to sit on your bonnet, I will... :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> If you do, DB, go easy on the 3 little prong things you need to file back. I overdid mine a bit and ended up having to use a bit of blue-tac to make up the dif'.  Ended up with one of Trev's masterpieces instead.
> 
> And if you _really _want me to sit on your bonnet, I will... :wink:


I just went out full of get up and go to do it but I got to go to work at 10 so thought I better get some shuteye instead otherwise I will be even grouchier than normal :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Washed and waxed


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> Washed and waxed


And the car? :wink:

I'll get me coat...


----------



## kazinak

find a buyer for my car


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> find a buyer for my car


Pity see you bye


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> find a buyer for my car


your selling? Really?

Richard


----------



## kazinak

bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

kazinak said:


> bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gonna be fun in the winter Kaz...


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is that something to be proud of Kaz ?

Tell me the difference between you and some d1ck in a corsa driving like twat.


----------



## kazinak

tricklexxx said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun in the winter Kaz...
Click to expand...

what winter ? 5mm of snow for 10 minutes


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that something to be proud of Kaz ?
> 
> Tell me the difference between you and some d1ck in a corsa driving like twat.
Click to expand...

the kid in the corsa cant drift, he can old do handbrake turns init  plus kaz is not a dick his humour is just misunderstood by some


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that something to be proud of Kaz ?
> 
> Tell me the difference between you and some d1ck in a corsa driving like twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the kid in the corsa cant drift, he can old do handbrake turns init  plus kaz is not a dick his humour is just misunderstood by some
Click to expand...

Didn't call Kaz a dick Rich I was asking why he seems so happy about being stopped by the Police for "Reckless Driving" and what is the difference between him and the young "dick" in a Corsa that's all. :wink:


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Didn't call Kaz a dick Rich I was asking why he seems so happy about being stopped by the Police for "Reckless Driving" and what is the difference between him and the young "dick" in a Corsa that's all. :wink:


I know you didnt but many others have, just wanted to clear it up for everyone


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> find a buyer for my car


De-modding anything before you sell?


----------



## tricklexxx

kazinak said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought e39 m5 and i love it , police hate me already,have been stoped twice in one week for ''reckless driving'' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun in the winter Kaz...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what winter ? 5mm of snow for 10 minutes
Click to expand...

I meant it'll be fun for us when you post a picture after binning it on 5mm of snow during the 10 minutes :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

Discovered that I don't have a puncture but a hairline crack in my 18" Old School RS4 which is letting air escape. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bloody pot holes!!!! :x

Some indie has suggested Super Glue and Bicarbonate of Soda!!  Not sure how that works but I may give it a try and report back with the results.

So, if any body has one (just the one) kicking around with or without tyre, kerbed or not, I would be most appreciative. 

Yes, I've posted on the 'wanted' section..... before you ask.


----------



## TT8

Just picked my tt up after having all wheels refurbed,superb job


----------



## razputin1

Nilesong said:


> Discovered that I don't have a puncture but a hairline crack in my 18" Old School RS4 which is letting air escape. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Bloody pot holes!!!! :x
> 
> Some indie has suggested Super Glue and Bicarbonate of Soda!!  Not sure how that works but I may give it a try and report back with the results.
> 
> So, if any body has one (just the one) kicking around with or without tyre, kerbed or not, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> Yes, I've posted on the 'wanted' section..... before you ask.


I have the exact same problem with a slow puncture, Nilesong. Same RS4 wheels too although the crack is virtually impossible to see. Picking up a replacement wheel tomorrow, could probably get you one too but it would cost too much to send from NI I'm sure :wink:


----------



## Nilesong

That's very good of you. Thanks. I think the shipping costs would be quite a bit.

I'm trawling ebay at the moment. There's one or two about.

Not going the Super glue / bicarb route then?? :lol:


----------



## razputin1

Nilesong said:


> Not going the Super glue / bicarb route then?? :lol:


Lol. .....if Blue Peter did wheel fixes... :lol:

The guy I'm getting them from has had them in his garage for years and was just going to take a tenner per wheel of the metal recyclers.  He thought they were too wrecked for anybody to be interested in buying them. They do need a refurb but it's just kerb damage :wink:


----------



## Jamo8

tt8 said:


> Just picked my tt up after having all wheels refurbed,superb job


 Who did them for you tt8 looking for someone to do a couple of mine in the Swansea area


----------



## Nilesong

I can report that Superglue and Bicarb works! :lol: :lol:






Accelerators

Besides water, cyanoacrylate polymerises also in presence of alcohol and basic compounds (including weak amines). The latter can be used to produce a superglue "kicker" - a compound which triggers quick polymerisation of the glue.

Baking soda is one well-known substance with this effect. If you apply a layer of superglue to a seam and gently pour baking soda over it, the glue will cure very quickly. It makes for most effective filler for smaller jobs, and the baking soda results in a slightly rough surface which is good for sanding.

The great advantage of using superglue as filler is the total absence of shrinking which plagues most solvent-based fillers on the market.

There are also commercially available liquid accelerators, but as baking soda has the same effect, I personally prefer it over another harmful chemical in my workshop.

Like water, the accelerator also affects the reaction through surface contact, so it will be much less effective on thick layers of glue. When filling larger recesses with superglue, it is therefore advisable to build up the volume in several thin layers rather than applying a large volume of glue at once.

With these precautions (i.e. working with small amounts at a time), CA can also be used for moulding smaller detail parts, which I have tried with success.

OK it's not a permanent fix but it's stopped the air coming out.  The guy made the hairline crack a little larger with a blade and filled the line with the glue. Piled on some baking powder, filed it down and repeated 3 times. Solid as a rock!!
I'm thinking maybe if you have a crack in some bodywork or similar, this little trick could come in handy.

I would like to point out that I won't be driving on any motorways for a while and I'm on the hunt for a wheel as we speak.

Next up on Blue Peter......Vinyl wrapping using sticky back vinyl that you used to cover your school books with.
Choose a nice flowery pattern....and remember kids, always use the scissors with the rounded ends or get a grown up to assist you.....


----------



## tonksy26

Picked up a v6 front bumper and dropped it off at the bodyshop for smoothing and painting


----------



## Vrroom

Just sorted out the new aluminum parts I got for my interior (and one for the engine) from SN Precision Styling. Hopefully will install at least one or two before the end of the day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Picked my hardtop up from the body shop


----------



## T3RBO

tonksy26 said:


> Picked up a v6 front bumper and dropped it off at the bodyshop for smoothing and painting


Look forward to seeing that


----------



## BaueruTc

Fitted my new Mintex rear discs and pads, Fronts were replace when i purchased the car but the rears looked a little worse for wear.

Painted my Rear calipers. Will need to paint the front calipers at some point.


----------



## Vrroom

Your rear brakes look great BaueruTc. When I first started upgrading my TT years ago, I was shocked no one made a rear brake conversion kit . . . only front brakes. The engineering reason given was the front to back weight ratio was such that the OEM rear brakes were perfect for the front brakes. But, the real story seems to be the emergency brake interferes with any rear brake conversion. Both explanations seem weak. So, although I got a front brake conversion, still had to go with painting the back brakes to match. Looks like the only solution. You've done a nice job!! Thanks for showing the pics!


----------



## Vrroom

After sorting the parts today, never did get to the install. Coming over to your all's side of the pond tomorrow. Installs will have to wait a week or two. A never-ending effort and hobby! Will miss the TT, but it'll be safe in its bat cave for the time being.


----------



## philb

Picked up my new TT V6,

Love it already, definately a nicer drive than the MGF!!


----------



## Mondo

philb said:


> Picked up my new TT V6,
> 
> Love it already, definately a nicer drive than the MGF!!


Nice one, Phil. Welcome to the club, even if you got the 'wrong' TT... :wink:

...jacked the rear and re-attached one of the rear undertray shelves. Had only popped off one of those star-shaped metal hole things - soz, dunno what you call 'em. Pushed it back on, made some of the screw threads 'click' over the, er, thingey, and job's a good'un!

But failed to fit my HG-Motorsport TIP as I discovered I don't have the two smaller hoses necessary. But I'm working on that. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Rolling Road Day at Tewkesbury 
Really Great day thanks Frase


----------



## Rich196

Today I fitted my new head unit.


----------



## DDcrash

Received my link cable and vagcom  Thanks to Wak for having a great site with lots of useful info [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Today I put down the hood and went for a faultless two hour drive around the Island having only got my car back on Tuesday following a six week wait to fix my mechatronic unit. What a beautiful car to drive when the gearbox behaves and the sun is shining!!


----------



## T3RBO

Had CCFL Angel Eyes fitted by Nate... frigging awesome 

Also for some bling, fitted a H&G debaffled charge pipe and Forge strut brace


----------



## Nilesong

Pics please.


----------



## T3RBO

Tried to take one of the lights but as only having a camera phone is came out dazzling :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

They expensive Robb? Difficult to fit?

I bought some of the LED ones but not convinced and can't justify WAS's prices for CCL, as good as he is


----------



## T3RBO

Splitting the lights was the hard part as the inverter easily fitted behind the indicator (as Wak's guide).

Lights only cost me £30 from the States


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Put yellow to bed for the winter


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> Put yellow to bed for the winter


Why people have a car and don't drive it is beyond me :roll:

Least you won't need to faff about with your hardtop Andy :lol: :lol:

Trial fitted my ECS clamp thingys as inspired by Tony Rigby :wink:

PS Big thanks to John @ Awesome for the superquick service


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put yellow to bed for the winter
> 
> 
> 
> Why people have a car and don't drive it is beyond me :roll:
> 
> Least you won't need to faff about with your hardtop Andy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trial fitted my ECS clamp thingys as inspired by Tony Rigby :wink:
Click to expand...

you have scratched the front off that cover james!!!!!! bad lad.......


----------



## jamman

It's going on this week bud I will give it a good bit of "lovin" before it does. :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx

Got round to running the pipe into the car fit my new boost gauge.

Couldn't find the 1/2 inch grommet in the bulk head as shown on some guides (think it may be US models only as its boy where the pics show on mine!).

Managed to run it up the cable conduit and in behind the glove box via another grommet next to the pollen filter housing. Worked a treat!

(cue everyone politely pointing out that is how they did it! :lol

Noticed that there was a load of sealant in and around the pollen filter housing which I can only assume is a low budget/DIY attempt to repair a leak...? Who knows!

Anyway... Wiring next! :?


----------



## Rich196

tricklexxx said:


> Got round to running the pipe into the car fit my new boost gauge.
> 
> Couldn't find the 1/2 inch grommet in the bulk head as shown on some guides (think it may be US models only as its boy where the pics show on mine!).
> 
> Managed to run it up the cable conduit and in behind the glove box via another grommet next to the pollen filter housing. Worked a treat!
> 
> (cue everyone politely pointing out that is how they did it! :lol
> 
> Noticed that there was a load of sealant in and around the pollen filter housing which I can only assume is a low budget/DIY attempt to repair a leak...? Who knows!
> 
> Anyway... Wiring next! :?


Im glad I wasn't the only one that couldn't find the grommet. I took mine the same route as yours.

For wiring I went straight the fuse box, and took and ignition live from there.

Although apparently there is a red and yellow wire behind the glove box, that is live when the key is in the ignition.


----------



## garyv6

changed over my genuine mats in my TT as these are rare & nigh on unobtainable other than on e bay when they come up & go for daft money to horrible bri-nylon ones ( ourtesey of e bay) & shock horror they don't look anything like the pic or match the description, I wouldn't wipe my arse on them never mind my feet, for winter.

Rant over, I really hate these mats but they do serve a purpose for winter :lol:


----------



## mriley60

fitted my new wheels (pics to follow), realised I need to lower it slightly as its riding like a Range Rover!!!!!


----------



## T3RBO

Had my car booked in for fitting a new starter motor... garage just rang and it's the wrong part!

Now have to mess about sending it back and getting a refund as company doesn't have mine in stock :x


----------



## alexi7

Today I, took down the garden wall so I can build a machine gun post to shoot those bastard fox's.


----------



## Abster

Well Sat eve to be precise, Kept up with a Lotus on way to Little Hampton on A24 

And today oil light came on opsie's...


----------



## Lkyworld

Picked up my TT Roadster.

Booked in to Get my Dashpod changed under goodwill and get a spoiler fitted due to a half a recall being done years ago on my recently purchased TT.

To top it off Swindon audi have also given me a black edition A4 for a few days while they do all this for FREE!! Audi Swindon were brilliant today... (Alan on service gave class service)
Due to this have asked them for a full service and haldex oil change at the same time!

I can't say the same for the new Bristol Audi.. I wont ever be setting foot in that place again! Just didn't want to know on there service desk and the parts lady was useless and treated me like you would in council estate back yard dealer would. So much for a prestige car dealer.

Absoultely appauled and put a complaint in with Audi CS UK!


----------



## Mondo

Think carefully about the spoiler. Quite a few reckon it looks better without. Up to you, natch. 

...got an e-mail from a colleague in the States who's coming over, to say the little parcel I had sent to him has arrived. Should be with me in a week or so. Not a big thing, but will pic up when it arrives/is fitted. 

Running out of cheap mods to do...


----------



## mriley60

as promised, pic with wheels, jacked up


----------



## SeedyAre

Lkyworld said:


> Picked up my TT Roadster.
> 
> Booked in to Get my Dashpod changed under goodwill and get a spoiler fitted due to a half a recall being done years ago on my recently purchased TT.
> 
> To top it off Swindon audi have also given me a black edition A4 for a few days while they do all this for FREE!! Audi Swindon were brilliant today... (Alan on service gave class service)
> Due to this have asked them for a full service and haldex oil change at the same time!
> 
> I can't say the same for the new Bristol Audi.. I wont ever be setting foot in that place again! Just didn't want to know on there service desk and the parts lady was useless and treated me like you would in council estate back yard dealer would. So much for a prestige car dealer.
> 
> Absoultely appauled and put a complaint in with Audi CS UK!


I need a dash pod fix and Swindon is my local, they did a mk1 for gratis? Did You buy it from them?


----------



## kazinak

mriley60 said:


> as promised, pic with wheels, jacked up


 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Swapped the CHs on the qS back over to the sportecs


----------



## Lkyworld

SeedyAre said:


> Lkyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my TT Roadster.
> 
> Booked in to Get my Dashpod changed under goodwill and get a spoiler fitted due to a half a recall being done years ago on my recently purchased TT.
> 
> To top it off Swindon audi have also given me a black edition A4 for a few days while they do all this for FREE!! Audi Swindon were brilliant today... (Alan on service gave class service)
> Due to this have asked them for a full service and haldex oil change at the same time!
> 
> I can't say the same for the new Bristol Audi.. I wont ever be setting foot in that place again! Just didn't want to know on there service desk and the parts lady was useless and treated me like you would in council estate back yard dealer would. So much for a prestige car dealer.
> 
> Absoultely appauled and put a complaint in with Audi CS UK!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a dash pod fix and Swindon is my local, they did a mk1 for gratis? Did You buy it from them?
Click to expand...

I will let you know Tuesday mate. Would also like to meet you. You're car looks awesome is it white?


----------



## Abster

Today I drove with roof down while out getting lunch....

Hurry up summer....


----------



## razputin1

Took delivery of a Bentley manual 

The look on my wifes face when she seen it was priceless :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

Started my TT after sitting idle for a week (traveling on business from the US, went through London and Cambridge on part of the trip . . . saw more Mk1 TT's in UK than in US for sure). Started with no problem and let it sit and run for 20 minutes. Then test fitted some of the recently acquired SN Precision aluminum parts I had made . . . still need a little milling on 3 of them. When checking fitment of an aluminum ring on the coolant reservoir, noticed that the GTT front engine cover that I recently installed had loosened its 42draftdesign bolts and come free, falling forward and sitting lodged in the engine between that platform in front of the intake manifold and the cooling fans framework. Glad it didn't fall into the fan. The bolts however are down in the undercover of the engine bay . .. so that comes off tomorrow to find them. If they're gone, that's $100 to replace two lost bolts! Nothing monumental, just basically piddling with the TT (too tired from the trip to do anything that required real care). Still satisfying to get back to my TT after going through withdrawal for a week.


----------



## Ginn L

Finished building my double din centre console for my sat nav


----------



## razputin1

Any pics Ginn L???


----------



## Brendanb86

Got three quarters of the way through polishing my strut brace...


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Spray some points on the anti-rollbar as I saw on Wak page.

Cheers


----------



## tricklexxx

Brendanb86 said:


> Got three quarters of the way through polishing my strut brace...


Looks good mate, difficult to do?


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Brendan. I've got some stainless steel washers, nuts and dome nuts that might complete the look if you're interested. I'll try to remember to bring them tomorrow.


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers, yeh was a bloody nightmare! The paint on it is really thick so nightmare getting it off, especially in the square bits that you fit to the car. Still need to do them bits yet, started raining so gave up!



Mondo said:


> Nice one, Brendan. I've got some stainless steel washers, nuts and dome nuts that might complete the look if you're interested. I'll try to remember to bring them tomorrow.


Yeh cool, bring them with you if you can. Cheers mate. Hoping the weather holds out!


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Cheers, yeh was a bloody nightmare! The paint on it is really thick so nightmare getting it off, especially in the square bits that you fit to the car. Still need to do them bits yet, started raining so gave up!
> 
> I'd say the effort was/is worth it. That anti-sway bar looks fantastic!


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted my winter wheels and a set of TTRS brake cooling ducts.

Nice simple job they are plastic blades that clamp onto the front wishbones.The only small change was having to trim a bitt of the inside edge of the passanger side guide to clear the headlight leaveling bracket. The total cost is about £38 so not to bad and it took about 40 minuits to fit.

Part numbers
Guide 8P0863149A (Right Side)
Guide 8P0863150B (Left Side)
Bolt x 2 N10422203
Nut x 2 SN90761102
Sleeve x 2 8J0864133A


----------



## T3RBO

Nice little mod mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

Good work mate


----------



## rustymania

Changed my Thermostat!!! Happy Car Now!!!


----------



## Vrroom

Prepped some surfaces in the interior for some aluminum parts. Maybe get to install some tomorrow.


----------



## jamman

@Brendan CUT YOUR GRASS :wink: :lol:

Went to Ikea Nottingham 

Watched 18 "Peppa the fecking pig" with my little one (It's quite good)


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> @Brendan CUT YOUR GRASS :wink: :lol:


Christ, thought my girlfriend had joined the forum for a minute then! :lol:

Effin hate cutting the grass so polishing the strut was a good excuse! Anyway, the dog has managed to ruin it this Autumn/Winter so think it's a lost cause until re-seeding in April!


----------



## Grahamstt

jamman said:


> Watched 18 "Peppa the fecking pig" with my little one (It's quite good)


    
My daughter's baby is 1 now and that's her favourite prog so I know what you mean

Graham


----------



## AmpTThill

Quite miss peppa pig, mine has moved onto special agent oso... Who should really be called special agent asshole...

Anyway, fitted the forge cold side dv relocation kit that I found on eBay for 70 quid.

Makes the dv sound a bit less chav so very happy with it


----------



## dzTT

Went for a photoshoot of the new motor, forgot to charge the camera before hand so had to use the iPhone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...met some folk in Crawley and lost some more weight. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Trial fitted my new rear spoiler and it looks like it fits perfectly ... very happy


----------



## boydward

Started polishing the Charge pipe.........and then wished I hadn't. What a pain in the proverbial !!!


----------



## Vrroom

Accomplished several things. Polished the aluminum parts I'll be installing soon in the interior and engine bay. The main thing I did was get further along in complementing the carbon fiber cover for the coolant reservoir. I know the cover is open so you can see the fluid level . . . but the yellowed semi-transparent plastic is so ugly . . . and now that my fuel line from the engine conversion goes right through that open space, the whole thing looks awful.









So, I created an aluminum plate to cover it and anchored it with an aluminum ring to go around the base of the aluminum Forge coolant cap.









When it's all filed and polished, I'll attach the whole set up with allen bolts around the ring to imitate the gas cap cover (or the shift base ring).

A view in context:








Ignore the missing GTT front engine cover . . . taken off to refit around the aluminum cover on the throttle body. I also have to clean my intake manifold and paint that orange dipstick housing.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Vrroom, Looks nice, but think I would prefer it in carbon fibre to match the cover, then it would look as if all one piece. 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

My new colour matched mod :wink:

Proof you can go to IKEA and still buy something for the car to piss your lady off :wink: :lol: 








http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30190857/


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> My new colour matched mod :wink:
> 
> Proof you can go to IKEA and still buy something for the car to piss your lady off :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30190857/


You gonna add that one to your mods list in your garage?!  :lol:


----------



## jamman

Brendanb86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new colour matched mod :wink:
> 
> Proof you can go to IKEA and still buy something for the car to piss your lady off :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30190857/
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna add that one to your mods list in your garage?!  :lol:
Click to expand...

I havent got one but I know one or two who would :wink: :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom, good effort. Personally I'd have just replaced the coolant overflow bottle with a nice new white one, like I did a year or so ago. Nice job wot you've done, though.


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Mondo for the compliment. Good point on the new coolant bottle, but I've never liked the looks of it even new. They make a carbon-fiber mask for the MkII coolant bottle, but not the Mk1 . . . and they specifically state it won't fit the Mk1. Could've gone there if it was available. I also didn't want to futz with the fuel line, but that could've been an option if I could've covered the bottle. We'll see how the whole thing looks when I'm done. I've done lots of stuff over the 10 years of owning the car that I've redone or completely backed away from because it eventually dawned on me that "hey, that doesn't look right". I don't mind experimenting though and learn every time I attempt to craft something.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Vrroom said:


> Thanks Mondo for the compliment. Good point on the new coolant bottle, but I've never liked the looks of it even new. They make a carbon-fiber mask for the MkII coolant bottle, but not the Mk1 . . . and they specifically state it won't fit the Mk1. Could've gone there if it was available. I also didn't want to futz with the fuel line, but that could've been an option if I could've covered the bottle. We'll see how the whole thing looks when I'm done. I've done lots of stuff over the 10 years of owning the car that I've redone or completely backed away from because it eventually dawned on me that "hey, that doesn't look right". I don't mind experimenting though and learn every time I attempt to craft something.


You can fit a new coolant bottle only takes about 20 mins :idea:


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Yellow_TT!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Vrroom said:


> Thanks Yellow_TT!


No problem just replaced mine as part of yellows 10 year service


----------



## Adam-tt

Is the bottle easy to fit I have one which I was going to get fitted when the cars serviced but would rather save the money lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

adam-tt said:


> Is the bottle easy to fit I have one which I was going to get fitted when the cars serviced but would rather save the money lol


Dead easy just remove the bottle cover and you can see exactly what needs to be done if I remember correctly 2 hoses and 2 screws and one multi plug to remove it


----------



## malstt

Started my winter prep by coatinfg the polished lip of my wheels with plastidip, and fitted my K&N filter in my air box. 8)


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the bottle easy to fit I have one which I was going to get fitted when the cars serviced but would rather save the money lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dead easy just remove the bottle cover and you can see exactly what needs to be done if I remember correctly 2 hoses and 2 screws and one multi plug to remove it
Click to expand...

Yeah, from memory that's about it. One plug, two hoses, one at the bottom. Need to be a bit careful as you'll probably lose a bit of coolant. I was lucky (kind of) as I bought some coolant from Audi to top up any lost during the process and ended up not needing it. You may need to clamp one hose once off so as not to lose any coolant, but I think I got away with just keeping my thumb over it. Helps if the new bottle is within arm's reach. :wink:

Top tip; check you've reattached all the hoses tight enough. I lost coolant slowly over time after changing the bottle. I put it down to the cap not fitting in the new bottle as well. Turned out I'd not put the top hose back on tight enough. Coupla more turns of the jubilee and problem sorted.


----------



## Mondo

malstt said:


> Started my winter prep by coatinfg the polished lip of my wheels with plastidip, and fitted my K&N filter in my air box. 8)


Where'ja get the filter from? :roll:


----------



## malstt

Mondo said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started my winter prep by coatinfg the polished lip of my wheels with plastidip, and fitted my K&N filter in my air box. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Where'ja get the filter from? :roll:
Click to expand...

I wonder. :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Shadow Chromed my rings.


----------



## Brendanb86

They look good mate. When you say shadow chromed... Did you just spray them with the black tint you mentioned yesterday? (ha ha, sorry if I pissed on your parade! :lol: )


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> They look good mate. When you say shadow chromed... Did you just spray them with the black tint you mentioned yesterday? (ha ha, sorry if I pissed on your parade! :lol: )


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NO I didn't just spray them with tint spray. I wiped them over with pre paint and then put them in a box and then spayed them


----------



## Brendanb86

Ha ha, sorry, forgot about the prep work. Must have taken ages...! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

It is actually quite hard to spray because its a see through colour. You have to lay down and even coat, because every time you add another coat it gets darker. I might take it off, strip it down and have another go again see if I can get it lighter. It ended up quite dark. Might have ago at doing the quattro badge tomorrow. After all what else is work for


----------



## Mondo

Now now, ladies...


----------



## Mondo

...bought some of these:









Tired of my 5 mini-bulb jobbies slowly popping one at a time. I'm down to 2 in each side light. :?


----------



## Nilesong

Bought one of these!!! 

http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit/

For those of you who have Big Knobs will know why..... :wink:

:lol:

Also doing my bit for CHARITY mate! :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

Nilesong said:


> Bought one of these!!!
> 
> http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit/
> 
> For those of you who have Big Knobs will know why..... :wink:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also doing my bit for CHARITY mate! :wink:


lol wimp


----------



## Mondo

Nilesong said:


> Bought one of these!!!
> 
> http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit/
> 
> For those of you who have Big Knobs will know why..... :wink:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also doing my bit for CHARITY mate! :wink:


I've got a big knob but don't have a bobble hat on it. You're weird, Erol. :?

Oh, wrong 'big knob'...


----------



## Mondo

...got one of these from a colleague visiting from the States:









Fits perfectly around my 70mm cold air feed hose.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...got one of these from a colleague visiting from the States:
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly around my 70mm cold air feed hose.


That'll be a nice finishing touch!


----------



## Vrroom

This may be classified as strangest post ever . . . but my car was invited to the attraction center at the upcoming Volkswagon/Audi show in DC in May. Those are mostly trailered autos, put on pedestals, stanchioned, etc. So, the requirement is to at least have the car on a carpet. So . . . what to do? Get an antique persian from an estate. Here goes. So my TT will be sitting on this (ramped up on race ramps as well). Just got it laid out to inspect it . ... thing weighs 98 pounds! 9.2 x 15.4 . . . just right.


----------



## Mondo

That's what I thought. Or rather, what Steve Schwing thought as it was his idea.  He sent me this picture: http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/vtda_ ... html#media

Check out the album for more cold air feed ideas.


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks for the link Mondo . . . and the idea!


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> ...got one of these from a colleague visiting from the States:
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly around my 70mm cold air feed hose.


You can get them in the UK from Merlin Motorsport at Castle Combe


----------



## Diveratt

Vrroom said:


> This may be classified as strangest post ever . . . but my car was invited to the attraction center at the upcoming Volkswagon/Audi show in DC in May. Those are mostly trailered autos, put on pedestals, stanchioned, etc. So, the requirement is to at least have the car on a carpet. So . . . what to do? Get an antique persian from an estate. Here goes. So my TT will be sitting on this (ramped up on race ramps as well). Just got it laid out to inspect it . ... thing weighs 98 pounds! 9.2 x 15.4 . . . just right.


Hope you dont have any oil leaks


----------



## Mondo

What, like this: http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/p1808 ... _info.html

£19+VAT+delivery? Mine cost $11 all in. 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> What, like this: http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/p1808 ... _info.html
> 
> £19+VAT+delivery? Mine cost $11 all in. 8)


Smug?

no was thinking of this one http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/p6360 ... _info.html £11 with the vat but things agree car stuff is a bit cheaper in the States (you mate wouldnt like to bring me back a stroker kit would he?)


----------



## Vrroom

Diveratt said:


> Hope you dont have any oil leaks


Yep Diveratt, that's the risk for sure! That's one reason why I bought an old, used one -- comes complete with its own signs of use already. But if it helps get me a best in show it'll be worth it.


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> Smug?
> 
> no was thinking of this one http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/p6360 ... _info.html £11 with the vat but things agree car stuff is a bit cheaper in the States (you mate wouldnt like to bring me back a stroker kit would he?)


Briefly. 

That's more like it. I just searched for 'flange' (story of my life... :? :roll: ) and found the gilt-edged expensive mo-fo. I could only find one from the local Aircraft Spruce distributor which basically swapped the $ for a £. I know it's only a tenner but I just baulked at the INJUSTICE of it all. :evil: :wink:

He'll be bringing back a SEM IM first. :lol:

Actually, Rich wants clear corners, and I'm in the States myself next April. I'll try to remember to post a thread about it closer to the time but I'm not averse to being a parts mule for a few folks if the items are small enough.


----------



## Vrroom

Went to the office . . . so I could pay for all this TT stuff!


----------



## AmpTThill

Vrroom said:


> Went to the office . . . so I could pay for all this TT stuff!


+1


----------



## Vrroom

AmpTThill said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the office . . . so I could pay for all this TT stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Happily though! Happily! It is my most satisfying of avocations.


----------



## Grahamstt

Cleaned my cyl head and camcover whilst the inlet manifold is off








Now looks like new


----------



## Mondo

Nice, Graham. What did you use? Gunk? Carb cleaner? Please say the latter as I've a can of that from when I cleaned my TB recently.


----------



## Grahamstt

Maintainence spray and an air gun

I gave the cam cover a clean with some scotchbrite and a small wire brush then sprayed with oil and blew it off with the airgun, same with the head and hey presto..... :wink:


----------



## Gram TT

Today I took my car for a full 4 wheel alignment.










Front nearside suspension arm was seized solid, so the car is back tomorrow to have a new one fitted and the alignment completed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gram TT said:


> Today I took my car for a full 4 wheel alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front nearside suspension arm was seized solid, so the car is back tomorrow to have a new one fitted and the alignment completed.


That looks very much like Revolution


----------



## Gram TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I took my car for a full 4 wheel alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front nearside suspension arm was seized solid, so the car is back tomorrow to have a new one fitted and the alignment completed.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very much like Revolution
Click to expand...

Yes it is Revolution.


----------



## BBSMIKE

Bought a new CV boot for my rear axle and a new valvecover gasket. This way I've got something to do tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

Created a template for an aluminum base I wish to create around the GTT aluminum handle for the seat tilt adjustment. Four templates later, I finally got the right fit. Now to get the aluminum milled.


----------



## Grahamstt

Vrroom said:


> Created a template for an aluminum base I wish to create around the GTT aluminum handle for the seat tilt adjustment. Four templates later, I finally got the right fit. Now to get the aluminum milled.


Hey Vrroom

I take it you have an aluminium fetish


----------



## Vrroom

Grahamstt said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Created a template for an aluminum base I wish to create around the GTT aluminum handle for the seat tilt adjustment. Four templates later, I finally got the right fit. Now to get the aluminum milled.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vrroom
> 
> I take it you have an aluminium fetish
Click to expand...

Well Graham . . . that's one of them!


----------



## tonksy26

..... Am picking my smooothed v6 bumper up from the bodyshop.

Excited isn't the word ! I feel like a big kid at Christmas.

Will post pics when fitted.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Nice one, look forward to seeing it fitted


----------



## kazinak

ordered SFS 3" TIP :roll: :roll:


----------



## mriley60

Ordered mine from SFS last week, not here yet though


----------



## kazinak

mriley60 said:


> Ordered mine from SFS last week, not here yet though


ordered mine from AMD £118 delivered  it will take week or so to come


----------



## Guzi

Did the wakbox mod, very happy with it sounds much better. I didnt cut as many holes as on waks instructions to start with so i might cut out a couple more when i fit the panel filter next week.


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> ordered SFS 3" TIP :roll: :roll:


You not selling the TT anymore then kaz?


----------



## tricklexxx

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ordered SFS 3" TIP :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You not selling the TT anymore then kaz?
Click to expand...

I'd guess not, what happened to the M5 then Kaz?


----------



## kazinak

dont ask about TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]

m5 are miles away in Lithuania being converted to left hand drive and will be registered there


----------



## Vrroom

Checked for codes hoping my speed sensor is what's causing my speedometer to act wacky on some accelerations. No codes . . . hope it's not my instrument cluster. Masked and then painted the dipstick tube . . . was orange plastic . . . now flat black. Repaired the paint finish on the underneath side of the hood/bonnet where I caused a small spot of damage when removing all the warning and instruction labels Audi thoughtfully plastered all over the place. All except one came off without a hitch . . . the final one was either more difficult or I'd run out of patience. All good now. Installed more aluminum on the interior. Took lots of pics.


----------



## BBSMIKE

I'm gonna mount my winter wheels! It's getting cold...


----------



## kazinak

BBSMIKE said:


> I'm gonna mount my winter wheels! It's getting cold...


16 degrees it's cold for you ? :roll:


----------



## Ronsgonebiking

Today I decided to sweep my chimney from my wood burner, got a bit heavy with the rods and pushed the cowl straight of the chimney pot, landed about 2 feet away from my TT parked on my drive, lucky escape only a few specks of soot on the car


----------



## T3RBO

Took off my shiny debaffled charge pipe and fitted a matt black debaffled one in it's place :lol:

Also removed my shiny Forge strut brace (will be selling it) and re did my oem red version (but not yet fitted)


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> dont ask about TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> m5 are miles away in Lithuania being converted to left hand drive and will be registered there


I did ask about the TT kaz  so whats going on??


----------



## Brendanb86

T3RBO said:


> Took off my shiny debaffled charge pipe and fitted a matt black debaffled one in it's place :lol:
> 
> Also removed my shiny Forge strut brace (will be selling it) and re did my oem red version (but not yet fitted)


Matt black? Sounds nice, any pics? How did you get that finish on it?


----------



## T3RBO

Didn't take any 

After loads of prep I sprayed it with a few coats of high temperature paint and fitted it today. The clips came out even better as I baked them 

Have another debaffled one to do soon so might see if I can bake that one.


----------



## BBSMIKE

kazinak said:


> BBSMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna mount my winter wheels! It's getting cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 16 degrees it's cold for you ? :roll:
Click to expand...

It was 8 degrees today, and at the end of the week it should freeze!


----------



## 4ndrew

Finally painted my brake calipurs 2day! Looks way better!


----------



## Vrroom

Finished the front engine cover area. Unmasked the painted oil dipstick tube, polished the intake manifold, refit the 42draftdesign fittings to accommodate the GTT retroslot front engine cover. Put it all together. Here are some pics:
Painted the orange plastic black.








Unmasked the oil dipstick tube.








Began polishing the intake manifold.








Intake manifold finished/polished.








Installed the GTT retroslot cover.








All in context.


----------



## burns

Fitted my newly-acquired (but not yet paid for!) V6 rear valance. 8) It looks excellent; very pleased with it.

And it's the first mod I've done all by my little self without assistance from Mr B, so I'm doubly happy with it. In fact, it's so easy that whenever anyone says or types, "V6 rear valance" a strap-line should automatically appear saying, "So easy, even Burns can fit it!"


----------



## kazinak

bought decat pipe 

i hope it will be power increase after decat and 3''tip ,if not i will be proper pissed [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

kazinak said:


> bought decat pipe
> 
> i hope it will be power increase after decat and 3''tip ,if not i will be proper pissed [smiley=bomb.gif]


i might be wrong but are you not meant to have the cars map adjusted to make the most of the new mods?


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> bought decat pipe
> 
> i hope it will be power increase after decat and 3''tip ,if not i will be proper pissed [smiley=bomb.gif]


Thought you bought a decat last week ?


----------



## kazinak

tonksy26 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought decat pipe
> 
> i hope it will be power increase after decat and 3''tip ,if not i will be proper pissed [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you bought a decat last week ?
Click to expand...

it was 3'' tip


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought decat pipe
> 
> i hope it will be power increase after decat and 3''tip ,if not i will be proper pissed [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you bought a decat last week ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was 3'' tip
Click to expand...

Not getting it from woking are you??


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> quote="kazinak"]
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought decat pipe
> 
> i hope it will be power increase after decat and 3''tip ,if not i will be proper pissed [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you bought a decat last week ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was 3'' tip
Click to expand...

Not getting it from woking are you??[/quote]

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=334115


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=334115


I meant the decat pipe sorry mate!


----------



## kazinak

decat pipe are from John Ashley exhausts


----------



## Brendanb86

How many horsies you expecting to gain? What improvements are there with the 3" TIP and no other engine mods?


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> How many horsies you expecting to gain? What improvements are there with the 3" TIP and no other engine mods?


Better sustained power deliver though the rev range


----------



## Vrroom

. . . measured the pcd (pitch circle diameter) of the required 8 holes on a special ordered aluminum ring being made for the coolant reservoir cover. Learned something new as I had no idea what a pitch circle diameter is for a CNC machine. And of course measured the needed hole diameter for the Allen bolts. When done, this will look like and compliment the OSIR ring that goes around the oil cap on the engine head. Did some posting to TTForum. Tomorrow I'll wash and wax and maybe post some photos.


----------



## SeedyAre

bought a spoiler off eBay (if it was someone on here I outbid in the dying seconds, I apologise :twisted: )...

Almost got to fix the mirror switch but the misses says its 'too complicated' to follow Wak's guide to door insert removale so its got to be done by the local indie.. who also need to look at the power steering and now fit a spoiler!


----------



## Brendanb86

Installed a new turbo pipe. Old one was knackered.


----------



## kazinak

fitted decat pipe


----------



## Mondo

Fitted those lovely 'yellow when off, bright white when on' sidelights most people seem to go for. As expected, OSF no problem, NSF a right PITA due to the VDTA (which had to come out), the cold air feed (pressing up against the back of the light housing) and the bloody battery terminal cable rammed in there too. Got there in the end. 

Also lopped an inch off my cold air feed to better fit the alu' flange I got, and realigned the battery cable to stop it rubbing against the VDTA, which I only noticed today. And managed to disconnect the battery when all I wanted to do was rotate it about 10deg. 

Pics tomorrow in the 30 minutes of daylight. :?


----------



## holliett

I fitted my genuine retro fit aero wipers and arms


----------



## tricklexxx

Dropped my car to PAUPER spec alloys (16" with winter tyres) but they are much quieter than my knackered Pilot Sports and the ride quality is much improved! :lol: (looks slightly sh!t though!)


----------



## Guzi

Replaced my standard air filter with a Pipercross Panel, goes really well with the wakbox


----------



## Adam-tt

found out i have a coolant leak


----------



## EnfieldTT

tried to resolder a sensor but ending up messing it even more - bonus :mrgreen:


----------



## Vrroom

Washed and waxed a week's worth of rain and dirt off the TT. Just started my holiday and wanted it clean in preparation for working on it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cleaned up my qS wheels ready to store them for the winter


----------



## peter-ss

tricklexxx said:


> Dropped my car to poorper spec alloys (16" with winter tyres) but they are much quieter than my knackered Pilot Sports and the ride quality is much improved! :lol: (looks sh!t though!)


I think the five spoke 16's look good; I had some on my Mk1 during the winter.

You can just about see them here!


----------



## Mondo

'poorper' spec? Man, I must be getting old. PAUPER! 

I think they look OK, actually. And now Peter's old wheels are in my garage, ready to go on when things get yucky Darn Sarf - probably next week, looking outside. :? In fact, they look pretty good I think, especially covered in snow! Nice photo, Peter!


----------



## Guzi

Guzi said:


> Replaced my standard air filter with a Pipercross Panel, goes really well with the wakbox


oh and washed and waxed the car too.


----------



## kazinak

thats how my exhaust sound after decat and back box mods 8)


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> thats how my exhaust sound after decat and back box mods 8)


What cat back you got?


----------



## Vrroom

. . . bought a vented bonnet. Thanks Richard!


----------



## VSPURS

Vrroom said:


> . . . bought a vented bonnet. Thanks Richard!


They're all the rage at the moment!
Who was the trend setter? Lol!


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> 'poorper' spec? Man, I must be getting old. PAUPER!
> 
> I think they look OK, actually. And now Peter's old wheels are in my garage, ready to go on when things get yucky Darn Sarf - probably next week, looking outside. :? In fact, they look pretty good I think, especially covered in snow! Nice photo, Peter!


PAUPER! Thanks Mondo, couldn't for the life of me remember how to spell that! Not a word I use often! 

Corrected above [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## BBSMIKE

Replaced my valve cover gasket......yuk.
Took my intake manifold off to spray black......nice!
Replaced my euro xenon headlights with USA xenon lights.........now I want to replace the H7 and H3 lights with better ones.....but which ones?

During the rest of the week I'll have to finish what I started today!! :?


----------



## Vrroom

Second installment . . . after lunch . . . removed and reinstalled the instrument cluster . . . straightening it versus the way the Audi techs installed the last replacement.


----------



## BaueruTc

Changed the Oil and filter and replaced with Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 Fully Synthetic. Also replaced the spark plugs with a set of NGK Spark Plugs PFR6Q. All purchased from Opie Oils for £81.60


----------



## 4ndrew

My winter wheels arrived today. 16" six spoke, great condition! Just need to get the tyres now ;-)


----------



## tonksy26

bought a decat pipe... and managed to finally upload some pictures to photobucket


----------



## cdavies360

Went mental after my Dad managed to back his Merc out the garage and as he kept the wingmirrors in, he caught the passenger side wheel arch with his front bumper......barely a graze on the Merc but a nice dent in the arch on the TT.....1-0 to the MERC [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

cdavies360 said:


> Went mental after my Dad managed to back his Merc out the garage and as he kept the wingmirrors in, he caught the passenger side wheel arch with his front bumper......barely a graze on the Merc but a nice dent in the arch on the TT.....1-0 to the MERC [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ouch :-( gutted... at least your Dad will sort it unlike those who get some tosspot drive into their car and then drive off = it could always be worse.

Charlie


----------



## tricklexxx

4ndrew said:


> My winter wheels arrived today. 16" six spoke, great condition! Just need to get the tyres now ;-)


Just put some of these on my 16" winters - decent brand, decent price... (price on it's way up though!)

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop...._pro_Seite=20&Transport=P&dsco=110&sowigan=Wi


----------



## Vrroom

. . . finally got around to setting the clock back on the TT. Also, removed the protective tape and remaining residue behind the center openings at the top center of the instrument cluster. There must have been an option out there for some type of sensor or microphone . . . and without the option, Audi puts a piece of opaque tape behind it . . . looks awful from the front if it isn't removed. Apparently removed at the factory . . . but if the instrument cluster is replace, they may forget to remove it (as in my case). Spec'd out some more aluminum for the interior . . . stepping back and looking at it, not certain I like the potential result . . . likely will completely scratch that idea. But you can't know without trying. Rather piddly stuff for sure, but takes time. And I'm on vacation with time on my hands!


----------



## Vrroom

Came home from the grocery store and there was a pink attempted delivery slip at my mailbox . . . the GTT anti-sway bar (front strut brace) has arrived and is waiting for me at our post office. Tomorrow I'll drive in to town and pick it up! And maybe even install it . . . looking forward to that!!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . picked up the GTT anti-sway bar from the post office. It arrived safe and sound! Hopefully I'll get to installing it tomorrow. Pics in TT pic of the day.


----------



## Abster

Was yesterday, for some reason my Mac does like this site 

....Racing with a Lamborghini & Ferrari on way home wasn't the best idea I've had! Got pissed of with Lambo when he realised he was in the wrong lane and nearly took my driver side front wing out as he switched lanes, then I was unable to keep up  I can keep up with a lotus but not the big boys


----------



## kazinak

Abster said:


> Was yesterday, for some reason my Mac does like this site
> 
> ....Racing with a Lamborghini & Ferrari on way home wasn't the best idea I've had! Got pissed of with Lambo when he realised he was in the wrong lane and nearly took my driver side front wing out as he switched lanes, then I was unable to keep up  I can keep up with a lotus but not the big boys


True story bro 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Today I... went outside to remove my rear ballast then thought "bloody hell it's cold out here" and came back in again :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Wuss...

It'll take an easy 4 hours, DB. 5 if, like me, your trolley jack is a fecker. :evil:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Wuss...
> 
> It'll take an easy 4 hours, DB. 5 if, like me, your trolley jack is a fecker. :evil:


Yo FB maybe tomorrow :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

jamman said:


> went outside to remove my rear ballast


Why mate, is it not quick enough?


----------



## windy2484

took my car to get all four wheels totally refurbed..roll on sat am... 8)


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> went outside to remove my rear ballast
> 
> 
> 
> Why mate, is it not quick enough?
Click to expand...

Yes mate but the 15kg+ stops me having to diet quite so quickly hell I can even eat some more


----------



## Vrroom

attempted to install the GTT brace. Almost got there. Removed the old brace . . . cleaned up the area . . . polished the black nuts to shiny steel . . . and partially mounted the new brace. Had to remove one firewall bracket to make it work. Need to adjust the brace to accept that bracket . . . likely simply drill an new hole. We'll see.


----------



## Abster

Brought a new tax disc holder......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAX-DISC-STIC ... 2a098fc0af


----------



## malstt

I ordered a set of these to store my wheels for the winter-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 2316a64b88


----------



## markypoo

jamman said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> went outside to remove my rear ballast
> 
> 
> 
> Why mate, is it not quick enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mate but the 15kg+ stops me having to diet quite so quickly hell I can even eat some more
Click to expand...

Is this for a POD run or a PIE run?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> Is this for a POD run or a PIE run?? :lol: :wink:


Biatch :lol: :lol:

Was cold again today even with the sun out for all of 15 minutes think Im suffering from S.A.D.


----------



## markypoo

Could be worse, could be in the MITT club :roll:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . finished the install of my new GTT front end brace. It needed several adjustments (as in drilling a new bolt hole, plus the standard shaving off a quarter inch on the coolant overflow bottle cover, and working to seat each of the attaching nuts). I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## Mondo

...had a 2nd hand wing mirror put on my girl, as the last of the repairs from last winter's smash hit blockbuster, 'Dances with Ice'. Took the kindly gentleman fitter longer than either of us expected; blame a recalcitrant circlip, a bent plastic guide and a dodgy mirror motor. Still, job's a good 'un. 

And picked up some hose so I can finally fit my HG-M TIP. Woo-hoo!  Just hope I don't blouse out about the cold, like a certain other Forum member... :-*


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...had a 2nd hand wing mirror put on my girl, as the last of the repairs from last winter's smash hit blockbuster, 'Dances with Ice'. Took the kindly gentleman fitter longer than either of us expected; blame a recalcitrant circlip, a bent plastic guide and a dodgy mirror motor. Still, job's a good 'un.
> 
> And picked up some hose so I can finally fit my HG-M TIP. Woo-hoo!  Just hope I don't blouse out about the cold, like a certain other Forum member... :-*


Shouldnt take long to fit, took me about and hour to do mine. If you need any pointers give me a shout!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Just hope I don't blouse out about the cold, like a certain other Forum member... :-*


Yeah Frase you pussy :wink:


----------



## kazinak

can't start my car because bloody battery dead [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> can't start my car because bloody battery dead [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nothing more annoying Kaz...

Take that back finding a screw/nail in your new tyre that's more annoying


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope I don't blouse out about the cold, like a certain other Forum member... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Frase you pussy :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Yes, of course, it was Frase I was thinking of. I mean, who else could it be... :roll:

Which kinda reminds me; I must weight the towing eye & bolts to see how little I saved that day. Easily a couple of pints of Doom Bar I'd think.


----------



## jamman

All done FB under 3 hours and that included not finding the 4 bloody bolts for ages because a) the sun was in my eyes and b) Im blind :wink: :lol:


----------



## Typhhon

Found a dud sightlight...
LED sidelights fitted  
Finding Audi had charged me £7 to fit the wrong bulb in 2009  
Worse they had cracked the rear cover doing it


----------



## tonksy26

Fitted my decat pipe.... pop pop pop pop pop pop pop.

I dont know weather its just a mental thing but it does now seem slightly quicker :evil:


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, James. I wasted at least an hour 'cause of my TOAB jack. :?

Did you have to take the crash bar off to remove the ballast? I did; couldn't for the life of me work out how to get the latter off without removing the former.


----------



## jamman

Removed one side FB and slid the bugger out.


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> Removed one side FB and slid the bugger out.


fb?


----------



## jamman

My pet name for Mondo..... FB.... Fat Bird


----------



## Mondo

...which puts me in a bit of a quandry, as I therefore can't give myself a lift... :wink:

Cheers, DB. I had to remove both sides of the crash bar as undoing just one side didn't seem enough.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> ...which puts me in a bit of a quandry, as I therefore can't give myself a lift... :wink:
> 
> Cheers, DB. I had to remove both sides of the crash bar as undoing just one side didn't seem enough.


I lossened the other side a bit as well FB


----------



## rustymania

Lost another Bloody Wheel Center cap!

Anyone any suggestions for helping to keep them in?


----------



## Vrroom

. . . received by mail a front splitter that's supposed to be for the Mk1 TT "with minor adjustments needed." We'll see.


----------



## kazinak

today i had a dream


----------



## tricklexxx

kazinak said:


> today i had a dream


... 'Wet' I'm guessing! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

:lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

kaz you cock :lol:

Can't really lock this thread :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . tried fitting the splitter. It nearly worked . . . can't identify what car this was for, but it seems to be an audi/VW part made in Spain. The shape is right for a Mk1 chin . . . and the only adjustment that seems necessary are the center posts need to be shortened and the outer ends need to be shortened. Otherwise, looks like it was made for it. And I think it looks good. We'll see.


----------



## Rich196

Vrroom said:


> . . . tried fitting the splitter. It nearly worked . . . can't identify what car this was for, but it seems to be an audi/VW part made in Spain. The shape is right for a Mk1 chin . . . and the only adjustment that seems necessary are the center posts need to be shortened and the outer ends need to be shortened. Otherwise, looks like it was made for it. And I think it looks good. We'll see.


pictures?? sounds interesting


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom said:


> . . . tried fitting the splitter. It nearly worked . . . can't identify what car this was for, but it seems to be an audi/VW part made in Spain. The shape is right for a Mk1 chin . . . and the only adjustment that seems necessary are the center posts need to be shortened and the outer ends need to be shortened. Otherwise, looks like it was made for it. And I think it looks good. We'll see.


Sure it's not an LCR splitter? Centre posts and ends need trimming on that ;-)


----------



## 4ndrew

Used some autoglym glass polish today, never seen glass so clear  only problem is it showed up loads of tiny pits in the wind screen which I suppose are small stone chips... this is only on very close inspection, but I know they're there now! Damn!


----------



## VSPURS

Got my car back having had the whole offside of the car resprayed after some tosser keyed it last month!


----------



## SteviedTT

Vrroom said:


> . . . tried fitting the splitter. It nearly worked . . . can't identify what car this was for, but it seems to be an audi/VW part made in Spain. The shape is right for a Mk1 chin . . . and the only adjustment that seems necessary are the center posts need to be shortened and the outer ends need to be shortened. Otherwise, looks like it was made for it. And I think it looks good. We'll see.


That's a SEAT LCR splitter, the splitter of choice for most of the guys on here. They do need a little bit of fettling to get them to fit, but when done, it'll look the dogs danglies mate.


----------



## Vrroom

SteviedTT said:


> That's a SEAT LCR splitter, the splitter of choice for most of the guys on here. They do need a little bit of fettling to get them to fit, but when done, it'll look the dogs danglies mate.


You and 4ndrew are absolutely correct. I checked out the part on SEAT LCR pics and sure enough, that's the splitter. Thanks for identifying it for me! I appreciate that. So, I accidentally stumbled onto the correct part. Sometimes I lead a charmed life. I'll go on my blundering way and see if I can install it without issue. Any advice on the install? Seems like I just simply Dremel the center posts shorter and Dremel the ends shorter . . . then install with flat head screws. Right? Anybody paint these (I don't think so) . . . I'm assuming you just leave as the black plastic.

I'll do a separate post and post pics when installed . . . but here are a few pics of it spiked out on the car, taped but no adjustments (cuts) made or any install done.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Yep that's a LCR, look good dont they for the cash 8)


----------



## 4ndrew

Yep, get your dremel out and get cutting. Some flat head self tappers do the trick ;-) just check, check and double check it's centre before you start. It's best you grind the tabs flat on the tabs to get it flush, also drill some guide holes in the splitter for ease of putting the screws in. A screw in every second tab and through the two centre supports is more than enough.


----------



## T3RBO

Fitted a fuel pump with the kind help of diveratt once again... will see tomorrow if it has made a difference


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Yep, get your dremel out and get cutting. Some flat head self tappers do the trick ;-) just check, check and double check it's centre before you start. It's best you grind the tabs flat on the tabs to get it flush, also drill some guide holes in the splitter for ease of putting the screws in. A screw in every second tab and through the two centre supports is more than enough.


Thanks 4ndrew! I really appreciate the help!!


----------



## tricklexxx

Finally fixed my overboosting problem! Yay 

New N75 valve did the trick - thanks stufearn! :wink:

Also tweaked up as many boost hose clamps as I could get to (my Forge turbo to charge pipe hose needed a fair bit of nipping up!).

Replaced the hose clamp on my TIP too as it had snapped!

And finally... Replaced a brake lamp bulb and resoldered my modded rear lights and my twin fogs are working again! Yay again  happy days


----------



## Adam-tt

good news what psi are you hitting now?


----------



## tricklexxx

Seems to be peaking at 24psi and holding around 22psi. Only had a quick blast though.

Cheers for the help mate :wink:


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Yep, get your dremel out and get cutting. Some flat head self tappers do the trick ;-) just check, check and double check it's centre before you start. It's best you grind the tabs flat on the tabs to get it flush, also drill some guide holes in the splitter for ease of putting the screws in. A screw in every second tab and through the two centre supports is more than enough.


Dremeled away . . . nearly done. The posts are cut, the tabs are flush, and the ends are shortened. A little sanding left to do to have some nice clean edges . . . then I'm going to temporarily mount with 2S tape for final fitment and adjustment and scoping out clearance. When I'm satisfied with that, I'll remove the tape and tap the screws for final mount. Didn't have much time today to do it . . . and I'm taking my time -- Half the pleasure is in the doing.


----------



## 4ndrew

Yea, no point in rushing, you want to get it right! I'm sure you'll be pleased with the result when your finished ;-)


----------



## Smeds

Fitted my winter wheels. pic.twitter.com/oKzcboG4


----------



## T3RBO

T3RBO said:


> Fitted a fuel pump with the kind help of diveratt once again... will see tomorrow if it has made a difference


Day two and still starting first time, every time


----------



## Diveratt

Up loaded my Christmas CDs in to the Phatbox 8 hours of Christmas Mix on one play list  
"Oh the weather outside if frightful but TTs are so delightful, let it snow, let it snow,let it snow" :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Up loaded my Christmas CDs in to the Phatbox 8 hours of Christmas Mix on one play list
> "Oh the weather outside if frightful but TTs are so delightful, let it snow, let it snow,let it snow" :lol:


  just lost all repsect for you :lol:


----------



## Charlie

adam-tt said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up loaded my Christmas CDs in to the Phatbox 8 hours of Christmas Mix on one play list
> "Oh the weather outside if frightful but TTs are so delightful, let it snow, let it snow,let it snow" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> just lost all repsect for you :lol:
Click to expand...

Never had any, he is a chip thief :wink: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## 4ndrew

Just fitted my k&n filter, didn't realise itd be so easy, only thing that slowed me down was that my hands were like blocks of ice! Gonna wak box it as soon as I get a free afternoon


----------



## Mondo

...swapped over a hose clip for one slightly larger, so I can fit my HG-M TIP this weekend.  
Topped up the coolant. Wak noticed it was a bit low so I need to keep an eye on that.
Sorted a bit more clearance between my CP-to-FMIC hose and an air-con re-gas (I think it is) pipe, which were rubbing.
Got confirmation my grounding kit will be with me this week some time! 

And got a few more interested parties in the grounding kit GB. Rich, it's all your fault. :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...swapped over a hose clip for one slightly larger, so I can fit my HG-M TIP this weekend.
> Topped up the coolant. Wak noticed it was a bit low so I need to keep an eye on that.
> Sorted a bit more clearance between my CP-to-FMIC hose and an air-con re-gas (I think it is) pipe, which were rubbing.
> Got confirmation my grounding kit will be with me this week some time!
> 
> And got a few more interested parties in the grounding kit GB. Rich, it's all your fault. :wink:


Haha its worth ago for the money. Im please with mine, and it looks good under the bonnet


----------



## Diveratt

adam-tt said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up loaded my Christmas CDs in to the Phatbox 8 hours of Christmas Mix on one play list
> "Oh the weather outside if frightful but TTs are so delightful, let it snow, let it snow,let it snow" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> just lost all repsect for you :lol:
Click to expand...

 had to put something new on for the run up to Awesom next week


----------



## Mondo

Oi, Rich, I thought you were gonna post some pics up? C'mon, mate; pull finger!


----------



## Mondo

D'oh - just saw you updated the GB thread.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> D'oh - just saw you updated the GB thread.


Fecking pipe down!


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh - just saw you updated the GB thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Fecking pipe down!
Click to expand...

You tell 'em Rich

PIPE DOWN Fat Birdy :-*


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> PIPE DOWN Fat Birdy :-*


 Oi, DB; last time I buy 1/2 a TIP from you! :wink:

Well, 3/4s, really.  4/5ths?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> PIPE DOWN Fat Birdy :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, DB; last time I buy 1/2 a TIP from you! :wink:
> 
> Well, 3/4s, really.  4/5ths?
Click to expand...

Or even just what was in the advert :wink:

Have you fitted it yet mate ?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=242256&hilit=motorsport


----------



## Mondo

Not yet. Just scored the 2 smaller hoses and some clips so should be good to go this weekend - assuming I don't freeze to death. :?

Will probably do either TIP or grounding kit, wait a week, then do t'other. I like to try and see if I notice any differences after making just one change. Given the GB interest I suspect I might do that first.


----------



## 4ndrew

Just fitted my winter wheels with part worn tyres at my local tyre place. 2 goodyear ultra grips, and 2 continental conti winter sport, all 5mm+. £26.50 a corner fitted and balanced  Great value if you ask me!


----------



## tricklexxx

4ndrew said:


> Just fitted my winter wheels with part worn tyres at my local tyre place. 2 goodyear ultra grips, and 2 continental conti winter sport, all 5mm+. £26.50 a corner fitted and balanced  Great value if you ask me!


Good price mate, I looked at part worns but most were only 4mm depths (which means they are technically goosed I believe) so opted for new Avons all round - well pleased so far


----------



## Vrroom

. . . ordered a new engine bay gasket (it apparently shrunk over time and then split in the middle) . . . and ordered a new set of flange nuts for the new GTT brace . . . I'll get these chrome plated so they compliment or blend with the polished aluminum versus the OEM black phosphate coating. And of course, drove real fast to and from the office!


----------



## glslang

Picked up my TT from APS after my gearbox rebuild. Still to drive it for a bit. But missed it!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . received my vented hood from someone on the TTforum who went through a lot of effort to get me one and get it to me! Thanks!!


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom said:


> . . . received my vented hood from someone on the TTforum who went through a lot of effort to get me one and get it to me! Thanks!!


Ooh, pics pics pics!


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . received my vented hood from someone on the TTforum who went through a lot of effort to get me one and get it to me! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, pics pics pics!
Click to expand...

Will do 4ndrew! It's in my garage but I can't get to it until Sunday. I'll post pics of it in its current state . . . and then as it assumes the position for fitting . . . then the painting . . . and then the final install. So hopefully, I'll put some pics up Sunday night in its raw state. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## 4ndrew

This is a VSPURS bonnet I take it?


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> This is a VSPURS bonnet I take it?


Yes. That's the one!


----------



## Starry

Today, I had the top down IN DECEMBER !!!!!!!

Booked the TT in for some new Tyres Bridgestone 225 40 18's £107.27ea at formula1 in Brum

Also drove around for a bit, showing off the TTOCbadge on my front grille. Very pleased with it's placement.


----------



## appy1968

Bought and fitted four new Avon winter tyres £480 ouch


----------



## Marty

Renewed my TTOC membership 

Special thanks to Andrew (wallsendmag) for some extra help with that.


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up my ABT rear spoiler and took it straight round to the body shop to get it sprayed up.

The only down side is the tube of Elch P1 that came with it is well and truly off


----------



## Mondo

...started fitting my HG Motorsport TIP. Man, what a palaver. Not finished today as I dropped a JCS clip in the engine bay :evil: and I need the fecker to finish up. And ran out of time today. 

Got everything out OK:
















Ready-ish to put in:








In lining up the DV relo hoses, one of the JCS clips on the end fell off into the engine bay. FARK! Can't see it, need it for the hoses, and so it doesn't cause any trouble down there, so tomorrow I'll have to wheel her out of the garage, jack 'er up, get the undertray off and find the wee fecker. :x

How she is now:








Arse. Really wanted this done today.


----------



## 4ndrew

Lookin good so far


----------



## ttpanos

Mondo said:


> ...started fitting my HG Motorsport TIP. Man, what a palaver. Not finished today as I dropped a JCS clip in the engine bay :evil: and I need the fecker to finish up. And ran out of time today.
> 
> Got everything out OK:
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> Ready-ish to put in:
> View attachment 1
> 
> In lining up the DV relo hoses, one of the JCS clips on the end fell off into the engine bay. FARK! Can't see it, need it for the hoses, and so it doesn't cause any trouble down there, so tomorrow I'll have to wheel her out of the garage, jack 'er up, get the undertray off and find the wee fecker. :x
> 
> How she is now:
> 
> Arse. Really wanted this done today.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Had the correct fuel senders put in and a full service. Car is now running like a dream!

Garage owner offered to by the car off me! So I have set him looking for a nice carrera 4 for me


----------



## Tritium

Patted the bonnet and thanked the TT for passing the MOT on Friday with one advisory.... a stone chip on the screen. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> ...started fitting my HG Motorsport TIP. Man, what a palaver.
> 
> Arse. Really wanted this done today.


Pull your finger out FB :wink:

Do like that tip a lot looks great.

Today I've just frozen my nuts off washed the car

next up... CHINESE for lunch with some friends

next up... Replace my crap valve/rocker cover with Gaz's great one he did for me.

next up... Fit my coil pack ECS clamps

next up... Take some pictures of my new temporary "WAS" rear lights


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...started fitting my HG Motorsport TIP. Man, what a palaver. Not finished today as I dropped a JCS clip in the engine bay :evil: and I need the fecker to finish up. And ran out of time today.
> 
> Got everything out OK:
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> Ready-ish to put in:
> View attachment 1
> 
> In lining up the DV relo hoses, one of the JCS clips on the end fell off into the engine bay. FARK! Can't see it, need it for the hoses, and so it doesn't cause any trouble down there, so tomorrow I'll have to wheel her out of the garage, jack 'er up, get the undertray off and find the wee fecker. :x
> 
> How she is now:
> 
> Arse. Really wanted this done today.


Looking good . . . that's a nice improvement! Yes! I've lost things down the engine bay hole never to be seen again . . . always puts a snag in a project.


----------



## Mondo

DB, I sucked it up and finished off the TIP. First task was to jack 'er up and fish out that bloody JCS clip I dropped. Only had to undo 5 nuts from the back of the undertray before I could prize it back a fraction and Lo! & Behold! there the little fecker was.

All done now. Had to fanny about with the hose that fits onto the MAF to provide enough room/the right angle for the VTDA. Ended up using some spongey stuff to pad out between the VTDA and the bodywork as it was now making contact. Lost the nut that the VDTA attaches to the bodywork with (somewhere; still don't know) and lost one of my SS washers whist fabricating an alternative. Discovered the Engine Bling bolts are a perfect match for that hole, so used one of my old black OEM engine bay screws with a few washers instead - looks fine. 

And man, there's a lot of oil in those hoses.  Might have to get a catch can after all - but not the Forge one as apparently it's no good if you've done a DV relo. More investigation needed on that one. [smiley=book2.gif]

And man, my back is killing me. :?

PS: Pics tomorrow. Can't be arsed now; knackered.


----------



## jamman

FB Good work buddy I cant talk my daily tasks (see post earlier) stalled at the Chinese and several beers :lol:

I have a spare StevieTT washer thingy if you need one.

I've been speaking to someone about the catch can problen if we get anywhere I will let you know :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Excellent. Am doing my own catch can research but if you stumble onto a winner let me know. Think the Forge one is a no-no as DV relocation takes away the space behind the top of the TIP. Shame; looks like it would work.

I've got spare washers from 42DD; it's the screw that was the problem. But the OEM black ones do the job nicely. Until OCD kicks in and I just _have _to change it.  :wink:


----------



## Amaranth

Drove my TT 120 miles to Yeovil today to find a Kitten, no luck on kitten and EML [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Drove it home in a very dull way, no limp mode no anŷthing different feel wise just that bloomin light [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> Excellent. Am doing my own catch can research but if you stumble onto a winner let me know. Think the Forge one is a no-no as DV relocation takes away the space behind the top of the TIP. Shame; looks like it would work.
> 
> I've got spare washers from 42DD; it's the screw that was the problem. But the OEM black ones do the job nicely. Until OCD kicks in and I just _have _to change it.  :wink:


Busy busy Raymond! Nicely done 

Will the Forge catch can not fit if you run the relocate the old fashioned way of up and over instead of under and around (if that makes sense!) :?


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, it might do. Going from some pics there's not a lot of space to play with, and given the HG M TIP is a fair bit firmer in location I don't have much wiggle room.

Up 'n' over for the DV might provide enough space for the Forge catch can. Need to take a long hard look at my engine bay and see what might work. Bit wary of spending too much time with my head under the bonnet as I spent ages this weekend that way and the Mrs. probably won't appreciate another marathon garage session. Like she'll be getting when my grounding kit gets fitted. :wink:

So far it's Forge, 42DD and Saikou Michi. Dog-breath is on the prowl for an answer. Hope someone finds one soonish as OMG there was a shedload of gunk in those hoses. :?


----------



## Rich196

added up what I have spend on the car all ready, without getting all the bits done I wanted when I bought the car. Feel sick now and my walleTT hates me. On the upside loving the TT


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Dog-breath


Oi Fat fecking Birdie can we keep it to initials please :wink: :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . 
1. opened the vented bonnet package, cleaned it up, inspected it, set it up to take to the body shop for finish work & install (pics on pic of the day post)
2. put carbon paper on GTT strut brace just to make absolutely certain there's no contact with the bonnet
3. double sided tape installed the splitter . . . still some minor adjustments to make, but almost there
4. pulled apart the wiring harness cover for my 3 virtual gauges & ABCD switch operating them to find a loose OBD II connection
. . . I caused the loose connection when I reinstalled my dash pod & loosened the knee cover under the dash . . . all's good now.
5. Opened a bottle of wine, heated a baguette, and am now sitting here bothering you guys on the forum!

A busy, but satisfying TT day . . . tomorrow the office (but I get to drive her . . .)


----------



## holliett

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...started fitting my HG Motorsport TIP. Man, what a palaver.
> 
> Arse. Really wanted this done today.
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your finger out FB :wink:
> 
> Do like that tip a lot looks great.
> 
> Today I've just frozen my nuts off washed the car
> 
> next up... CHINESE for lunch with some friends
> 
> next up... Replace my crap valve/rocker cover with Gaz's great one he did for me.
> 
> next up... Fit my coil pack ECS clamps
> 
> next up... Take some pictures of my new temporary "WAS" rear lights
Click to expand...

Temporary rear LEDs? Why only temp? 
Have you got some pix to show? I love these lights


----------



## 4ndrew

Contacted Wak and got the ball rolling to get vagchecked, won't be till February, but it's progress


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog-breath
> 
> 
> 
> Oi Fat fecking Birdie can we keep it to initials please :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :-* :lol:

Okey dokey, JM. Er, DB. 

RB. Er, FB.


----------



## Mondo

...passed on the details of 13 forum members to Phil at groundingkits.co.uk.


----------



## Vrroom

Picked up some special ordered parts from the Audi dealership . . . engine bay gasket (mine split in half for some reason . . .must be age) . . . a set of new flange nuts (to get chrome plated and installed on the new GTT strut brace) . . . and a sub-woofer speaker cover (thinking about converting that column to aluminum and considering the prospect of spray painting the speaker cover silver . . . so, just for experimenting).


----------



## Brendanb86

Maybe we should change the name of his thread to 'What have Mondo and Vrroon been up to today!' :lol:

Good work, keep it coming!


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Maybe we should change the name of his thread to 'What have Mondo and Vrroon been up to today!' :lol:
> 
> Good work, keep it coming!


Ha! :lol: Thanks Brendanb86! You made me laugh. I appreciate that.


----------



## Mondo

You should have seen the state of his DIY DRLs pre- Kaz fitting his angel eyes; now _that _would have made you laugh. 

:wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheeky git! I've had 2 complimentary PM's in the last week asking me how I did them DRL's! Don't miss them though, seen a Focus and Golf with them on today, made me glad I ripped 'em off!


----------



## 4ndrew

Heading out to do my wakbox, this mod is well overdue!


----------



## Mondo

Brendanb86 said:


> Cheeky git!


Ha! Ha! That's me to a tee. :wink:

The angels look much better, mate. Even if it looked like Kaz was gonna leave you with a pile of broken plastic at one stage. :? Still, all's well that ends.


----------



## Brendanb86

Yeh without a doubt, the angel eyes look a million times better!


----------



## 4ndrew

Done! Now to go 4 a spin ;-)


----------



## cabbie-uk

There aint a lot left of that bud !!!!


----------



## 4ndrew

Haha! Just copying one of waks designs, haven't got a hole cutter, only a dremel ;-) just brought it for a spin and it sounds sweeet! And don't know if it's just my imagination but it seems to have faster throttle response from stationary?


----------



## cabbie-uk

been toying with this mod for a while myself  umm :?: throttle response could be due to the cold temps mate :?


----------



## 4ndrew

Go 4 it! It's Easy and only takes an hour start to finish, and that was taking my time ;-) well worth it! And yea, could well be the cold weather actually.


----------



## Serendipitous

Today i re-sprayed the lower valance under the grills cause the small stone chips were niggling me. Beautiful job and well chuffed.


----------



## 4ndrew

Serendipitous said:


> Today i re-sprayed the lower valance under the grills cause the small stone chips were niggling me. Beautiful job and well chuffed.


Get some pics up ;-)


----------



## Rich196

Put a damper / restricter in my boost gauge hose to stop the gauge rattling. Peace at last!


----------



## ClassyCalvin

The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice


----------



## T3RBO

They look well sweet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ClassyCalvin

Cheers T3rbo, its not the stopping power, its the confidence it gives you.


----------



## tricklexxx

ClassyCalvin said:


> The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice


Wow! I WANT some BIG brakes!!!! :evil:


----------



## ClassyCalvin

tricklexxx said:


> ClassyCalvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I WANT some BIG brakes!!!! :evil:
Click to expand...

Already on your 'wants' list I see


----------



## Brendanb86

ClassyCalvin said:


> The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice


They look good. What did you go for? Can't quite see them behind the wheels!


----------



## kazinak

Brendanb86 said:


> ClassyCalvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice
> 
> 
> 
> They look good. What did you go for? Can't quite see them behind the wheels!
Click to expand...

AP racing

http://www.motorsport-tools.com/ap-racing-audi-tt-1997on-big-brake-kit-6-pot-p-252610.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Brendanb86 said:


> ClassyCalvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice
> 
> 
> 
> They look good. What did you go for? Can't quite see them behind the wheels!
Click to expand...

They look like AP Forge are doing some great kits for the TT now http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


----------



## Grahamstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> They look like AP Forge are doing some great kits for the TT now http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


Like these  

























Driving results to follow...............


----------



## Brendanb86

I do love the big brake setups, but could never justify spending £2k on them unless the braking power was needed due to the power being put down.


----------



## Vrroom

Grahamstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look like AP Forge are doing some great kits for the TT now http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Like these
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Driving results to follow...............
Click to expand...

Nice!!!! I wanna do that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . sent off the flange nuts for chrome plating after arranging for it via phone with the plater. A small piddly thing . . . but it all happens one step at a time (now I want those Forge calipers on my car :mrgreen: . . . when I upgraded my brakes 10 years ago, my shop said no one was making large rear calipers  . Looks like that's changed  . . . more money to spend! Oh well, I didn't want to retire anyway.


----------



## Grahamstt

Dont let the grooves fool you they are fronts









.....and yes they are the right way round - direction of vents is different to grooves for some reason


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Vrroom said:


> . . . sent off the flange nuts for chrome plating after arranging for it via phone with the plater. A small piddly thing . . . but it all happens one step at a time (now I want those Forge calipers on my car :mrgreen: . . . when I upgraded my brakes 10 years ago, my shop said no one was making large rear calipers  . Looks like that's changed  . . . more money to spend! Oh well, I didn't want to retire anyway.


The problem with larger rear calipers is you lose the hand brake as it is built in the the OEM caliper you can ger a large rear disc set up I have the tarox 300mm kit on yellow and the ECS kit on the qS both look ane work great


----------



## Vrroom

Grahamstt said:


> Dont let the grooves fool you they are fronts
> 
> 
> .....and yes they are the right way round - direction of vents is different to grooves for some reason


Thanks Graham. Yes, I see now. Oh well.


----------



## Vrroom

YELLOW_TT said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . sent off the flange nuts for chrome plating after arranging for it via phone with the plater. A small piddly thing . . . but it all happens one step at a time (now I want those Forge calipers on my car :mrgreen: . . . when I upgraded my brakes 10 years ago, my shop said no one was making large rear calipers  . Looks like that's changed  . . . more money to spend! Oh well, I didn't want to retire anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with larger rear calipers is you lose the hand brake as it is built in the the OEM caliper you can ger a large rear disc set up I have the tarox 300mm kit on yellow and the ECS kit on the qS both look ane work great
Click to expand...

Thanks Yellow TT . . . I'll check that out.


----------



## ttpanos

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Grahamstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look like AP Forge are doing some great kits for the TT now http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Like these
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Driving results to follow...............
Click to expand...


----------



## Mondo

Brendan, shame on you. You can tell at a glance they're AP Racing. Lurverly. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] But am about to look at the site and fall off my chair at the price. Last time I looked it was around £2K - far too rich for my blood. :?

Someone does do a rear kit, Vrroom. K-Sport do front and rear, retaining the handbrake (I think) and the prices seem reasonable. I still like the Forge kit too, but at the moment they're in a bit of a Henry Ford frame of mind; any colour you want as long as it's black. :?

Big brakes are on the list. After a zorst and catch can.

(£2300! Fook me!  )


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> Brendan, shame on you. You can tell at a glance they're AP Racing. Lurverly. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


I'm learning... Slowly! :lol:


----------



## ClassyCalvin

Brendanb86 said:


> ClassyCalvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes were squeeling like mice, a good excuse to get these.. and my god they are nice
> 
> 
> 
> They look good. What did you go for? Can't quite see them behind the wheels!
Click to expand...

Yep AP Racing with Ferodo Pads


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> am about to look at the site and fall off my chair at the price. Last time I looked it was around £2K - far too rich for my blood. :?


Fairly pricey alright, they're on my dream mod list, not my back to reality one :-( that is unless they've fallen off the back of a truck or are barely used hand-me-downs ;-)


----------



## Nilesong

MOT today.

The old girl passed with no advisories. 

Back of the net!


----------



## jamman

Great result Erol congrats


----------



## redz

Put on the winter wheels and topped up anti-freeze


----------



## Diveratt

The body shop finished spraying my new ABT rear spoiler 

All I have to do new is wait till it stops raining and we have 15 deg C temps do the glue will go off. Guess its not getting fitted till May


----------



## RudeBadger

ordered my 4 ring decals ready to put on when I paint my calipers !


----------



## TT Boycie

Got my coils replaced by Audi. Free cappuccino and a tin of Audi sweets too. Wasn't allowed to keep the old ones as spares though grrr


----------



## peter-ss

TT Boycie said:


> Got my coils replaced by Audi. Free cappuccino and a tin of Audi sweets too. Wasn't allowed to keep the old ones as spares though grrr


They didn't give me any sweets!


----------



## mikesimbo

Put my hat on!


----------



## holliett

Is this the innocent smoothie ones? How can I get one?


----------



## Brendanb86

I want one! I was saying this morning how cold my knob is in the morning...


----------



## mriley60

had Haldex service done, and fitted new SFS TIP. Also was incredibly jealous at some of the cars in the TT Shop.

Good times............

PS - also collected my blue flame downpipe and sports cat


----------



## 4ndrew

Tt-shop wanted to charge me €111 (£95) delivered for clear corners, clicked close tab very swiftly and started looking elsewhere ;-)


----------



## borcebt

Today I fitted a boost gauge on the A-pillar. There were no compatible A-pillar gauge pods for the TT so I got an universal one and added some aluminum flanges to lengthen it and covering it all with carbon PVC foil... pics tomorrow because when I finished the job it was already dark


----------



## Diveratt

At Awesome for a 3" DP' Sports Cat and Defcons


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> At Awesome for a 3" DP' Sports Cat and Defcons


enjoy :-D


----------



## Mondo

...got my grounding kit in the mail!  Pics in the GB thread - when I get around to it.


----------



## Guzi

holliett said:


> Is this the innocent smoothie ones? How can I get one?


just buy an innocent smoothie!


----------



## SpencerD

Fitted my Avon Ice Touring ST's










Although flippers would have been more use today

Relegated my only set of wheels to winter wheels

Bought my 'clutch pedal kit'










Just need to shot blast and TIG weld before I fit this 'preventative maintenance' item

Cheers


----------



## Grahamstt

SpencerD said:


> Bought my 'clutch pedal kit'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to shot blast and TIG weld before I fit this 'preventative maintenance' item
> 
> Cheers


Good thinking - I've never had a problem with mine but I suppose it's like the rain......It's either just happened or about to happen.
So be pepared :wink: How much do they cost?


----------



## SpencerD

I tried my local Audi dealers and they didn't have them in stock, so I got mine from Volkswagen (Which was the same as the quote from Audi)

They were about £29.60 for the three parts

I will get the pedal welded next week as a favour, like you I don't currently have a problem, but there for the grace of and all that...

Cheers


----------



## Diveratt

Escaped from Awesome around 5pm 
Great day thanks Guys the TT is running sweet as a nut


----------



## Brendanb86

Drunk far too many Westons. Not related to TT's in the slightest but thought you'd all like to know!


----------



## 4ndrew

4ndrew said:


> Tt-shop wanted to charge me €111 (£95) delivered for clear corners, clicked close tab very swiftly and started looking elsewhere ;-)


Done a bit if web searching and can get them from a French website http://www.karbon-parts.com for €65 + €25pp, still expensive postage but €21 cheaper than the tt shop! Probably cheaper for you guys in the uk too. They're listed as one of Osir's official resellers so nothing to worry about that side of things either.

Andrew.


----------



## jamman

Brendanb86 said:


> Drunk far too many Westons. Not related to TT's in the slightest but thought you'd all like to know!


Thanks for sharing Brendan..

In the same vein I've got toothache from hell and the antibiotics are doing stuff all so if I can't get any quality sleep I'm having tomorrow off.


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk far too many Westons. Not related to TT's in the slightest but thought you'd all like to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Brendan..
> 
> In the same vein I've got toothache from hell and the antibiotics are doing stuff all so if I can't get any quality sleep I'm having tomorrow off.
Click to expand...

That is a killer, feel sorry for you! I'm not a very sympathetic person, but when I comes to toothache, I feel your pain, nothing worse. I had an infected wisdom tooth last year and had to be put under to rip the bugger out, was the biggest relief ever once it had come out.


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> That is a killer, feel sorry for you! I'm not a very sympathetic person, but when I comes to toothache, I feel your pain, nothing worse. I had an infected wisdom tooth last year and had to be put under to rip the bugger out, was the biggest relief ever once it had come out.


You and wisdom obviously don't go together.


----------



## kazinak

received 3'' tip [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Nice, Kaz. I'm assuming there's another wee take-off on it we can't see...


----------



## jamman

Has your Jetex cone arrived yet Kaz ?


----------



## T3RBO

Dropped car off at bodyshop to have dent repaired in wing... Door was adjusted then popped off it's hinge when my mate pulled it open. That's £250 I didn't need to spend right before christmas :x

On a better note... received my new shiny charge pipe (de baffled and d/v reloc ready)


----------



## Mondo

...picked up a nice 40-piece socket set for £15 and a probably-too-short stubby ratchet screwdriver for the car (and mobile repairs) for £4. And scored a bit of reinforced hose to replace the l-shaped bit of hose nonsense on the right of my IM.


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Dropped car off at bodyshop to have dent repaired in wing... Door was adjusted then popped off it's hinge when my mate pulled it open. That's £250 I didn't need to spend right before christmas :x
> 
> On a better note... received my new shiny charge pipe (de baffled and d/v reloc ready)


Well good news on the charge pipe anyway  much better then the door that was a bit of a blow


----------



## cabbie-uk

fitted my bmw seatbelt holders, look proper oem


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> Has your Jetex cone arrived yet Kaz ?


i hope it will home tomorrow morning :-|


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Brendan, shame on you. You can tell at a glance they're AP Racing. Lurverly. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] But am about to look at the site and fall off my chair at the price. Last time I looked it was around £2K - far too rich for my blood. :?
> 
> Someone does do a rear kit, Vrroom. K-Sport do front and rear, retaining the handbrake (I think) and the prices seem reasonable. I still like the Forge kit too, but at the moment they're in a bit of a Henry Ford frame of mind; any colour you want as long as it's black. :?
> 
> Big brakes are on the list. After a zorst and catch can.
> 
> (£2300! Fook me!  )


Thanks Mondo for the tip!!


----------



## Vrroom

borcebt said:


> Today I fitted a boost gauge on the A-pillar. There were no compatible A-pillar gauge pods for the TT so I got an universal one and added some aluminum flanges to lengthen it and covering it all with carbon PVC foil... pics tomorrow because when I finished the job it was already dark


Looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## Vrroom

kazinak said:


> received 3'' tip [smiley=dude.gif]


VERY nice!! Mine pipes are so sleepy being black.


----------



## Vrroom

I wandered off . . . had to go to Montreal. Sometimes I have to work to pay for my TT hobby. On Wednesday, corresponded by email with the chrome plating shop in Nashville TN (yep, music capital of the world!) . . . but apparently someone there also does really good chrome. Everyone there talks like Elvis! The place is Advanced Plating .. . GREAT place. Friendly, helpful, willing to do very small orders (12 flange nuts for $45). Pricey for 12 flange nuts, but not for a chroming project . . . I'm surprised they'll do something that small. So, they've got my nuts (so to speak) and have started. Yesterday, spent the entire day in the Montreal airport due to mechanical issues . . . took me 19 hours to get from Montreal to DC. BUT . . . I arranged for further work on some aluminum parts from SN Precision Styling. And then today . . . well today, I fax'd off the authorization form to begin the chroming work . . . and posted a pic I got from SN Precision of the aluminum rings they've special fabricated for me to satisfy my aluminum fetish. I actually got a lot of real work done while keeping the TT project plates spinning. But boy . . . off the TTforum for 2 days and look at all the work the members have done! Plus I went through withdrawal from the forum . . . fetal position, dark corner of the Montreal airport, not pretty


----------



## Vrroom

Incidentally, the chrome-plated flange nuts will replace the polished (previously black phosphate oxide covered) flange nuts holding the GTT front strut brace to my TT . . . and the SN Precision parts are for under the hood and the interior . . . various applications, some listed in pic of the day post.


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom, you didn't just want to pick up some stainless steel nuts instead? I went that way before getting dome nuts; they look good and stay shiny.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Vrroom, you didn't just want to pick up some stainless steel nuts instead? I went that way before getting dome nuts; they look good and stay shiny.


That would definitely have been a good solution for me Mondo. If Audi had them, I would have likely simply done that. I googled quickly for something already rust-proof (although admittedly I didn't try that hard) and didn't see any silver ones right off the bat (found a yellow zinc option, but that wouldn't work here). And I was concerned about making certain I found nuts that had the same engineering specifications that were OEM, both regarding thread pitch/size and clamp load. Given these were load bearing, and given that recently some fasteners I've bought did not live up to their claims, I was concerned about buying nuts that weren't authentically class 8. So, I just launched into ordering the original black phosphate oxide nuts that Audi sells . . . they were relatively cheap and came quickly . . . and I really wanted to try this process out. I was curious what a chrome-plated item would be like, it's cost, how easy to get done, how long, etc. And I wanted to see if a plating operation would be willing to do small jobs and not charge an arm and a leg. So, we'll see. Part of all this is I simply like to experiment . . . sometimes the magic works -- sometimes it doesn't. If this works, I've got a new avenue for acquiring bling! If this all fails, where did you get your stainless steel nuts (I assume same specs as this application, right?)? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sandman77

Well yesterday I fitted a rear 4motion arb to my tt and today I gave the car a good wash.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak

fitted this big boy   
old vs new 









cone filter didn't arrived ,so i have fitted standard airbox just for now


----------



## Vrroom

kazinak said:


> fitted this big boy
> old vs new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cone filter didn't arrived ,so i have fitted standard airbox just for now


Nice! The red accents look great!


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom, try pro-bolt.com or tastynuts.com - think they're the same, actually. The other is... er... um... bugger; can't remember. But they're M8 and, from memory 1.25mm pitch - but don't quote me on the latter. :wink:

Be interesting to see how the chrome plating goes/looks. We all expect loadsa pics, you know. 

...fitted my grounding kit! Pics in the GB thread; probably the best place.


----------



## lazerjules

Replaced rear ARB with 16mm version and powerflex bushes.

Replaced drop links.

Creaking gone  ( for now)

Yippee!


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> fitted this big boy
> old vs new
> That's a bigun
> 
> cone filter didn't arrived ,so i have fitted standard airbox just for now
> That's been a while.... bloody suppliers


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Vrroom, try pro-bolt.com or tastynuts.com - think they're the same, actually. The other is... er... um... bugger; can't remember. But they're M8 and, from memory 1.25mm pitch - but don't quote me on the latter. :wink:
> 
> Be interesting to see how the chrome plating goes/looks. We all expect loadsa pics, you know.
> 
> ...fitted my grounding kit! Pics in the GB thread; probably the best place.


Thanks Mondo! Pics there will be. Your pic looked great in the pic of the day . . . nice engine bay. I really like the polished pipe. I gotta think about that for my own.


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> ...I really like the polished pipe. I gotta think about that for my own...


You mean the charge pipe? Wanna know the best bit? It's not polished! Just dowsed it in Nitromors to get off all the grey rubbery crap, gave it a very, _very _light rub with some 'wet or dry', a clean with some Autosol and that's it!

Definitely do it! And definitely the best result from the least effort.


----------



## Charlie

Fitted my Sparco snap off boss to my 280mm OMP wheel and now feel like a Touring car driver as the wheel is so close to me  = I love it .

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Pictures Charlene


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I really like the polished pipe. I gotta think about that for my own...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the charge pipe? Wanna know the best bit? It's not polished! Just dowsed it in Nitromors to get off all the grey rubbery crap, gave it a very, _very _light rub with some 'wet or dry', a clean with some Autosol and that's it!
> 
> Definitely do it! And definitely the best result from the least effort.
Click to expand...

Wow . . . okay, that goes on the project list!  Thanks Mondo! You are a veritable fount of information!!!


----------



## jamman

Decided to put a fourth strip light up in my garage which Ola commented on

"It's right above the cars bloody engine when it's in the garage"

Hadn't noticed myself :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

Received my Winter 2011 edition of absoluTTe.


----------



## VSPURS

had a little play in my brothers recent purchase:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Looks wonderful, :mrgreen: but would look so much nicer in* Red*..  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Vrroom

VSPURS said:


> had a little play in my brothers recent purchase:


Oh good grief . . . that's pretty phenomenal!! Lambo happens to be my favorite car :mrgreen: . . . of course, owned by Audi. Very nice indeed. Hope you had fun! How fast did you go?


----------



## VSPURS

Its all about the noise!!
The V10 is a sound track that everyone MUST EXPERIENCE!!!
Loved it!


----------



## Rich196

shame if you have a proper manual there is no where really to put your foot when its not on the clutch


----------



## Vrroom

Yesterday . . . new driveway put in. Today, installed the engine bay seal I ordered to replace my old cracked one. Of course, the new one came imprinted with yellow paint with identifiers and rings and part numbers and I think portions of Aristotle's Organon . . . jeesh. And of course, the imprint was facing outward toward the engine bay so anyone looking in would see that first. Couldn't be on the back side, no. [smiley=bigcry.gif] So, after using every non-rubber corrosive solvent I had in my garage to no use, finally I used 3000 grit sandpaper to remove it and then returned the finish with Maguiar's interior detailer. Looks great now  , but why on earth would the replacement part be painted with yellow paint?! :?

Then I removed and reinstalled the nuts on the GTT front brace using my new torque ratchet to achieve the correct 15 lbs of torque.

And continued my quest to get the splitter appropriately adjusted to fit the front. I think I'm done with that. Likely mount it tomorrow.


----------



## Mondo

Made a minor adjustment to one of my grounding points - off the charge pipe nut and on an engine bolt more-or-less immediately below, after Rich pointed out the what-should-have-been obvious. Even tucked the left end under the corner of the heat shield. Will run the other cable under it too, next time I change the spark plugs and have all that N75 stuff out of the way. Can't be arsed doing it now, just to run a bit of cable under it.


----------



## tricklexxx

VSPURS said:


> Its all about the noise!!
> The V10 is a sound track that everyone MUST EXPERIENCE!!!
> Loved it!


Been there done that! :lol: Beautiful!

What you really want to experience is 500bhp+ 4 Wheel Drive 4 wheel drifts in a Lamborghini, in the wet !!!(on track obviously!) stunning!

Never had so much fun :wink:


----------



## nate42

R8 V10 sound track was little disappointing, it's really quiet... Saw one on a track day last summer.



tricklexxx said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about the noise!!
> The V10 is a sound track that everyone MUST EXPERIENCE!!!
> Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that! :lol: Beautiful!
> 
> What you really want to experience is 500bhp+ 4 Wheel Drive 4 wheel drifts in a Lamborghini, in the wet !!!(on track obviously!) stunning!
> 
> Never had so much fun :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## VSPURS

nate42 said:


> R8 V10 sound track was little disappointing, it's really quiet... Saw one on a track day last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about the noise!!
> The V10 is a sound track that everyone MUST EXPERIENCE!!!
> Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that! :lol: Beautiful!
> 
> What you really want to experience is 500bhp+ 4 Wheel Drive 4 wheel drifts in a Lamborghini, in the wet !!!(on track obviously!) stunning!
> 
> Never had so much fun :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The Lambo didn't disappoint!


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> The Lambo didn't disappoint!


Cars looking stunning Steve and is well balanced by having an ugly fecker driving it.... Jealous as ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## nate42

VSPURS said:


> The Lambo didn't disappoint!


That's for sure! R8 V10 is pointless (V8 one is on the other had makes much more sense) of course you choose a Lambo if you are in the market for V10 ~500hp non turbo sports car...


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Vrroom, try pro-bolt.com or tastynuts.com - think they're the same, actually. The other is... er... um... bugger; can't remember. But they're M8 and, from memory 1.25mm pitch - but don't quote me on the latter. :wink:
> 
> Be interesting to see how the chrome plating goes/looks. We all expect loadsa pics, you know.


Per Mondo's thoughtful suggestion, I've ordered the stainless steel M8 flange nuts from Pro-bolt. Used pro-bolt before but just for aluminum Allen bolts . . . didn't know they also offered stainless steel. Thanks Mondo! Interestingly, I thought they'd be less expensive, but they're actually about the same price as buying the original flange nuts from Audi and then having them chrome-plated. That surprised me. Now I'll have both to compare (and be prepared with a backup plan in case the chrome-plated ones don't clear the countersink holes of the front end brace due to the chrome thickness on the outside edge). Pics when I get it all together!


----------



## Diveratt

Drove back from Newcastle to South Devon and got 32mpg well chuffed


----------



## Vrroom

Second shift . . . tested my new raceramps, realized I'm missing some screws on the engine tray . . . always missing screws after servicing it seems. Did hopefully the "next-to-last" final fit of the splitter. One more adjustment, and one more fitting, and I'm putting the screws in whether I'm ready or not! Tomorrow should do it.


----------



## 4ndrew

Ahh god! So nearly just crashed it was scary! Literally a foot away from goin sideways into a sign b4 I regained grip! :-S


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Ahh god! So nearly just crashed it was scary! Literally a foot away from goin sideways into a sign b4 I regained grip! :-S


So glad you squeaked through unscathed!!!!!


----------



## 4ndrew

Yea, was way too close for comfort! I must have hit a patch of ice I think... Was lucky there was nothing coming in the other direction as it was a left hand bend, so it was a sign on the other side I nearly hit...


----------



## Kanikuman

Took the QS to a local repairer/sprayer to get the scratched drivers door re-laquered, and while there I'm getting the stone chips and laquer peeling on the front bumber done too. I'm driving around in a new 1.4 Nissan Note for the next few days. :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up my ABT boot spoiler from the body shop. but its too cold and wet to fit it  It will look so good when its on


----------



## Vrroom

Diveratt said:


> Picked up my ABT boot spoiler from the body shop. but its too cold and wet to fit it  It will look so good when its on


That does look really good!!


----------



## kazinak

finally [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Slackadder

....ripped the eletric mirror adjustmnent stalk clean off.........either shoddy part or I don;t know my own strength.

This was just half an hour after visiting Guildford Audi for some part estimates. This car (Scarlett is her name) will be the death of me and my wallet!!

On the plus side saw a very clean red Mk1 in Farnham this morning - TTOC badge on the back being driven by a very, very cute young lady.... had a quick chat in the traffic (I was on foot).

Anyone know where I can get the part relatively cheaply (is it a stock Audi part?) and also is this a door panel off or with the switch pop out?

Thanks in advance,

Anthony


----------



## Mondo

Forget the switch, Slackie; where can you find that cute lady!

Think replacing the mirror switch is a door card off job. Not so hard; Wak's got an excellent how-to, certainly for getting the card off. The rest I dunno, but others do, and will hopefully be along soon. 

Oh, and Kaz, that filter's a bit small, innit? :?


----------



## kazinak

the filter a nearly the same size as the standard airbox :lol: 
it's quite loud on full tootle and forge DV sounds like atmospheric dump valve ,will do few vagcom logs on weekend to see if i got any gains :roll:

i'm going to make heat shield aswell


----------



## peter-ss

Slackadder said:


> ....ripped the eletric mirror adjustmnent stalk clean off.........
> 
> Anyone know where I can get the part relatively cheaply (is it a stock Audi part?) and also is this a door panel off or with the switch pop out?


You do have to remove the door card and the insulation panel that's stuck to the back of it to gain access to the rear of the switch.

Don't try removing the switch front, as I did, because it isn't necessary; the replacement switch will just clip into your existing switch fascia.

I bought mine from Audi and seem to think that it cost about £35?


----------



## Stueyturn

...... went out to start the car this morning to take it to get 4 wheel laser aligned and battery dead!

Never mind though, new battery and all set up straight by tea time!


----------



## Slackadder

Thanks Peter

Another part to buy and another door panel off.... was planning on doing the door panels over Xmas to sort out the vibration etc so no problem there. Slightly annoyed on the whole ripping it off though. Hope I haven't managed to snap any lugs on the top plate though - doesn't seem quite as firm after my investigative work earlier. I lifted up carefully and then pushed back down when the part wouldn't lift out.

I should learn not to touch anything like this and leave it to the pros....

Anthony


----------



## Adam-tt

kazinak said:


> the filter a nearly the same size as the standard airbox :lol:
> it's quite loud on full tootle and forge DV sounds like atmospheric dump valve ,will do few vagcom logs on weekend to see if i got any gains :roll:
> 
> i'm going to make heat shield aswell


Kaz this any use to you? a few of the cupra boys are running these so am i and it does help 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/S3-A3-Air...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item20c01205e6


----------



## kazinak

have seen this, but i'll make my self, have tools and stainless steel sheet ready for fabrication


----------



## Diveratt

kazinak said:


> have seen this, but i'll make my self, have tools and stainless steel sheet ready for fabrication


At £25 its hardly worth the effort the only thing I added to the one I got was fitting a bottom to stop any cack blowing up underneath


----------



## 4ndrew

Went to Dublin for my Christmas shopping (2.5 hour round trip) and decided to get the bus to save a few quid. Got a lift one way, but on the bus on the way home now. Never again, the aircon is on so high that I'm nearly sweating! So not worth it! Probably only saved myself 10 quid...


----------



## Mondo

Fook me, Andrew. I can get to Dublin & back quicker than 2.5 hours - and I live in Reigate! Mind you, parking at Gatwick can be a bugger. :roll:


----------



## rustymania

adam-tt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> the filter a nearly the same size as the standard airbox :lol:
> it's quite loud on full tootle and forge DV sounds like atmospheric dump valve ,will do few vagcom logs on weekend to see if i got any gains :roll:
> 
> i'm going to make heat shield aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz this any use to you? a few of the cupra boys are running these so am i and it does help
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/S3-A3-Air...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item20c01205e6
Click to expand...

This heat shield is what i've been looking for! Awesome!
thanks for the heads up


----------



## Diveratt

rustymania said:


> This heat shield is what i've been looking for! Awesome!
> thanks for the heads up


This is one fitted


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> Fook me, Andrew. I can get to Dublin & back quicker than 2.5 hours - and I live in Reigate! Mind you, parking at Gatwick can be a bugger. :roll:


But could you do it for 15 quid? Haha!


----------



## Vrroom

Completed one more step I thought of for adapting the Seat LCR splitter (I know, I know . . . enough already about the splitter, just complete installing the [email protected]#$ thing  and stop telling us about each excruciating step :roll: . . . but it is what I did today . . . and this isn't about speed but it is about enjoying the process :wink: ). Realized I needed to backfill the open "V" left by cutting down the height of the 2 middle posts in order to secure a long screw to attach to the bumper chin. Used hard plasticized rubber bumpers, cutting them to fit and superglueing (gel) them in place. Drilling a hole at the apex should provide a secure hold for a long mounting screw. Not certain how others did this install, but that's the path I've taken.  Pics in "Pic of the day."


----------



## greyhound

Today I replaced old faulty thermostat - works a treat now and wiper blades which dont smear like shi*t


----------



## Slackadder

..... booked the car in for a haldex O&F at the TT Shop this Saturday (only needs oil but get both done as no major cost). Also getting AC re-charged/checked and new mirror switch fitted.....

Also noted (after coming through the HIndhead tunnel - windows down!!!!) the temp strayed from the normal 90 degres down towards 75 for a little bit and then back up again, then down slightly and now rock solid back at 90 since -anything to worry about/advice!!????

Oh and went to Audi Guildford to get a couple of paint issues looked at (hopefully under warranty).

Anthony


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Slackadder, May be the start of thermostat playing up, keep a check on it using 49c on Climate Control. 
If CC shows same low temp as gauge, thermostat requires replacing
Click link & follow instructions.




Hoggy.


----------



## Slackadder

Cheers Hoggy

Chercked the link and will use 49!!! Is it a big job to change thermostat??

Anthony


----------



## T3RBO

Fairly easy job...



T3RBO said:


> Here is a 'how to' guide for the thermostat
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=56316


----------



## Slackadder

Cheers T3rbo

Might see if TT Shop can sort this out this w/e just to make sure this is all sorted and done - only had the car a few weeks but am aware a few things need sortig to make sure she runs 100%.

Anthony


----------



## rustymania

Diveratt said:


> rustymania said:
> 
> 
> 
> This heat shield is what i've been looking for! Awesome!
> thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> This is one fitted
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! Ive ordered one today!!


----------



## Vrroom

Received the specially ordered chrome-plated flange nuts today to mount the GTT strut brace. Stainless steel version is still coming, but these chrome babies are so smooth, I don't see how the stainless steel will compare. Very happy with the results. Pics in "pic of the day."


----------



## Breezzy

Am really pissed..my key broke off my switchblade.


----------



## jamman

The heat shield looks great BUT If you gents do some before and after air flow logging runs and check out temps with the heat shield in etc you might not fit them ?


----------



## 4ndrew

Ordered some angel eyes to fit while I've got my headlights split to fit my clear corners


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> The heat shield looks great BUT If you gents do some before and after air flow logging runs and check out temps with the heat shield in etc you might not fit them ?


doing checks with the liquid it got lower temps with the heat shield in place


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fook me, Andrew. I can get to Dublin & back quicker than 2.5 hours - and I live in Reigate! Mind you, parking at Gatwick can be a bugger. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> But could you do it for 15 quid? Haha!
Click to expand...

As an old colleague of mine used to say, good point, well made.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . ordered a pair of jack stands. Getting around to pulling the front bumper off again to put on a new GTT retroslot grill. Last time I did grill work, I removed the bumper with the wheels in place . . .and simply swung them left, then right to loosen the wheel wells. That was a bit of a pain . . . requiring back and forth, in and out of the car, starting and stopping the engine, what a bother. This time I figured I'd get it up on the stands with the wheels removed and do it up right. Any reason not to use jack stands on a TT?


----------



## 4ndrew

Nope! They're very handy! Just make sure to get them on a secure spot ;-)

I bought some last weekend used for €10!!! Bargain


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Nope! They're very handy! Just make sure to get them on a secure spot ;-)
> 
> I bought some last weekend used for €10!!! Bargain


Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## Adam-tt

Got my knob cover out


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> The heat shield looks great BUT If you gents do some before and after air flow logging runs and check out temps with the heat shield in etc you might not fit them ?


I did 40 Deg on the MAF side of the heat shield and 22 Deg on the filter side, that with a 80mm cold air feed from the front. Id say its worth the effort.


----------



## T3RBO

Sold my shares in the company I work for... already have the money allocated to mods :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Sold my shares in the company I work for... already have the money allocated to mods :lol:


Ooooo Big Turbo T3RBO?


----------



## T3RBO

You know who I work for, so more like a badger5 tip and d/v relocate kit :lol:


----------



## liam676

Apex 40mm lowering springs arrived today from Charlie at Vagmeister, all booked in for fitting first thing


----------



## VSPURS

gave the car a quick wipe down!


----------



## Mondo

Put my 16" winter wheels on.  Don't look too bad, actually. Pics tomorrow.

Oh, and think I've dented the chassis rail at the front, using the jack and an ice hockey puck. :? Had to put it further back along the rail as I couldn't quite get underneath closer to the engine, and I guess it's a bit softer back there. Fook. 

Made some 'ramps' from some off-cut wood lying around in the garage, and will drill some holes in the hockey puck to help it sit better in the jack, all of which will help with space to jack 'er up.

And getting the summer wheels off, I see I'm up for 3 refurbs and 4 new tyres.  Was gonna try Goodyear Eagle F1 Asym 2s, but needing 4, may have to stick with the Falken FK452s. :?


----------



## Vrroom

Hmmm :? . . . just received my new jack stands and 4 new RaceRamp wheel chocks today.



Mondo said:


> Oh, and think I've dented the chassis rail at the front, using the jack and an ice hockey puck. :? Had to put it further back along the rail as I couldn't quite get underneath closer to the engine, and I guess it's a bit softer back there. Fook.


I'm sorry that happened to you Mondo.  I'll try to take care not to do the same thing. :?


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, do take care. Think it's just because I jacked too far back down the chassis rail. Schoolboy error.


----------



## Vrroom

Replaced the steel flange nuts on my GTT strut brace with specially ordered chrome-plated flange nuts (used OEM and got them plated). Pics in GTT strut brace thread. Made what I really believe it the last "cut" on my Seat LCR splitter . . . fitted it to the bumper chin . . . seems perfect. I'll screw it on over the holidays. Touched up a stone burn at the edge of the hood and on the wiper arm . . . small chip on the windshield, but almost invisible. Boy, the TT hood is definitely a rock magnet. I really don't like tractor trailers doing 70 mph on the interstates . . . all they do is kick up debris that somehow finds itself directed at my TT! Generally tinkered in the garage as well. A very nice Sunday.


----------



## Grahamstt

Mondo said:


> Yeah, do take care. Think it's just because I jacked too far back down the chassis rail. Schoolboy error.


I suppose thats not the first time you've jacked up in the wrong place


----------



## holliett

I know it's not TT related but I'm goin to pic up my Xmas present,

A cute little spaniel puppy! 

But I'm goin to pick him up from another TT enthusiast he's got a nice v6.


----------



## Mondo

Grahamstt said:


> I suppose thats not the first time you've jacked up in the wrong place


Don't knock it 'til you've tried it. :wink: :-* :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

holliett said:


> I know it's not TT related but I'm goin to pic up my Xmas present,
> 
> A cute little spaniel puppy!
> 
> But I'm goin to pick him up from another TT enthusiast he's got a nice v6.


What a happy Xmas that will be for you!  What fun!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## VSPURS

got my BMW a new MOT!


----------



## 4ndrew

Put in some Osram night breakers H7 bulbs product code 64210NBP. Had a look at my old bulbs only to discover they were osram 64210. Have I had a special moment or do they use the same product code and stick NBP on the end of the night breakers?


----------



## gofast88

RudeBadger said:


> ordered my 4 ring decals ready to put on when I paint my calipers !


Hi there,

just wonder, were did You order your 4 ring decals? Thanks in advance :wink:

Best regards Geir


----------



## 4ndrew

4ndrew said:


> Put in some Osram night breakers H7 bulbs product code 64210NBP. Had a look at my old bulbs only to discover they were osram 64210. Have I had a special moment or do they use the same product code and stick NBP on the end of the night breakers?


Seems the letters stands for the version, NBP = night breaker plus, CB = cool blue etc. nothing is just their standard bulb with nothing special about them. Can't praise the night breakers enough, it says 90% more light and 35m further range. I'd well believe it! And that's moving from other osram bulbs not some cheapo Chinese crap!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . had a day of phone calls regarding my TT  . Started the process of getting the vented bonnet fitted, finished, and painted . . . by calling my "always used" body shop, Master's Auto Body and speaking to my good friend Vince. Sent him pics of the raw and the finished/installed . . . he'll get back to me, but his basic response was "no problem, sometime in January?" :wink: Then, called my tuning shop (New German Performance, home of NGP Racing) to talk about Haldex upgrade, SEM intake manifold, 70 or 80mm throttle body, water/methane injection, and remapping to accommodate these changes. He thinks all of this is a great idea  other than the throttle body upgrade :? . . . as I've reported before, APR's stage 3+ for the 225 quattro has had real problems with throttle body upgrades  . We'll see. Plus I called a concrete guy to have my garage paved and a concrete apron put on the outside (for outside work on the TT). Believe it or not :roll: , I've housed an Audi Cabrio and this Audi TT for nearly 20 years (10 years each) in a post and beam garage (think barn) on a gravel bed  . I live in a rural area . . . but it's time to make it so I don't have to lay down a blanket to do any on the ground work on my car  . Not direct work on the TT :? , but hey . . . there has to be someone working on the administrative end of this hobby :lol: ! (Oh . . . that would be me as well . . . but some days are dedicated just to that!)


----------



## Dotti

Looked with shot horror at how frosty my tt looked, it looked like someone had emptied a container of cocaine all over it :lol: I wanted to wash it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Took some pics of the qS to send off with the insurance


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> Took some pics of the qS to send off with the insurance


Ooh, that doesn't sound too good. Did I miss something? Has something nasty happened? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mondo said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took some pics of the qS to send off with the insurance
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that doesn't sound too good. Did I miss something? Has something nasty happened? :?
Click to expand...

No mate I have an agreed value insurance and have to send in pics every 2 years


----------



## 4ndrew

Fitted my bling kit, very pleased


----------



## E3 YOB

Started clearing out the spare room.

Parts will be listed for sale shortly


----------



## Nilesong

About time!

says the Missus. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andymitchell1

Bought my TT a couple of little stocking fillers.....
Changed my old yellowy sidelight and numberplate bulbs for LED ones, a cheap little mod but they go much better with the Xenon headlights


----------



## warrenstuart

My wife fitted Wolverhampton Wanderers FC furry dice to the rear view mirror [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Just received my earthing kit, obviously not fitted it yet but quality looks spot on and the colour is to die for I love it.

Oh and another box of quality Bahco tools to add to my collection as well 

Many thanks to FB(Mondo) for sorting this out.... good birdie


----------



## Adam-tt

is that your tool set? if so i have the slightly bigger socket set version, lovely tools


----------



## Vrroom

. . . just ordered all the hardware to go on the recently acquired vented hood. I wanted to have everything all fitted out, sized, and aligned before sending it on to the body shop.


----------



## kayone

..fitted a new battery as winter decided to eat my previous


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Many thanks to FB(Mondo) for sorting this out.... good birdie


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> is that your tool set? if so i have the slightly bigger socket set version, lovely tools


Adam I'm a little bit addicted to tools I've been collecting Snap On and Bahco for years and I've turned into a bit of a tool whore :lol:


----------



## liam676

Fitted the Forge adjustable quick shifter today and redressed the engine while I had it apart


----------



## 4ndrew

Ordered a new ballast for my passenger side xenon from a totally mangled TT! €45 to my door, not too shabby compared to what I've seen em go for...


----------



## tonksy26

Fitted a new unique mod which as I know of, only 2 other members own.

I will share with everyone tomorrow as its to dark now


----------



## Devil

tonksy26 said:


> Fitted a new unique mod which as I know of, only 2 other members own.
> 
> I will share with everyone tomorrow as its to dark now


If your talking about the pink fluffy dice mod hanging from the mirror. Its been done to death mate :roll:


----------



## 4ndrew

tonksy26 said:


> Fitted a new unique mod which as I know of, only 2 other members own.
> 
> I will share with everyone tomorrow as its to dark now


Use flash ;-)


----------



## Smeds

Fitted my engine bling kit, was only delivered 18 months ago.


----------



## Vrroom

Met the excavator this morning for laying a concrete pad outside my garage for working on the TT -- that's scheduled for January 9th. Received some of the hardware for fitting the new vented hood and tested the set screws to be used as studs for the hood latch. Got pictures off to the body shop of the vented hood for them to start determining scheduling, etc. -- tentative date is week of January 9th (hopefully to have the TT away at the shop while the concrete work is being done in and around the garage). Washed and spray waxed the TT so it's clean for tinkering over the holidays. Video taped the back end in the dark to see how I like the current tail light configuration (Alteeza style with LEDs) -- I never see my car being operated by someone else (no one will drive it!). Trying to determine if I should put in the new style rectangular LED lights.


----------



## Mondo

..asked about catch cans and had some good responses. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Sorted out a bit of slack for my PRV-to-TIP fluoro-silicone hose - running the DV relocate hose inside it now, rather than outside.
Replaced a bit of weak-looking 'improved' coolant hose from the overflow bottle with the OEM original, as the OEM hose is thicker and reinforced. I suspect the 'improved' hose I had on was actually leaking, as my coolant level has been very slowly dropping. We'll see.
Fed the grounding kit cable that goes over the block thru the heat shielding that covers the coil pack wiring. 

















Gave the engine covers a bit of a wipe with WD40 - much nicer.
Made sure the holes I'd drilled in the hockey puck fit snugly on the top of the trolley jack.
Raised a shelf in the garage 1.5 inches so I've enough space to store my wider summer tyres.
Collapsed in a heap, exhausted!


----------



## williammc

renewed my ttoc membership for another year


----------



## Slackadder

Averaged 34.1 mpg on a 120 odd mile run to the folks, in a 3.2V6.

Mix of motorway, B roads and dual carriage ways.

Merry Xmas all!

Anthony


----------



## Adam-tt

got given a very big canvas print from the inlaws to be


----------



## Vrroom

adam-tt said:


> got given a very big canvas print from the inlaws to be


Nice "in-laws to be"! You are fortunate.  And fantastic print!!


----------



## burns

Fitted rear number plate LEDs and new holders, received for xmas. 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

adam-tt said:


> got given a very big canvas print from the inlaws to be


Nice picture. Tell your in-laws they owe me £1000 for copyright infringement :lol:

Lol - Only kidding  Looks cool Adam


----------



## Adam-tt

Lol


----------



## jamman

Today I'm doing a load of jobs and to start the day off well dropped the very first nut (13mm charge pipe clamp) into
the abyss..... happy dayz

Ps Picture looks good Adam


----------



## jamman

Chuffin freaken muffin tuffin valve cover :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## JimSavo

Replaced N75 valve. Quick job, about 15 mins in all.

Engine was kicking into limp mode, usually when putting my foot down.

All seems fine currently *fingers crossed*

Jim.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Chuffin freaken muffin tuffin valve cover :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


You talkin' 'bout that 2 deep-screw plate at the front, by the dipstick? You mean, you don't have some Was/42DD/Stevie stainless replacements? 

Feel your pain, dude. Been there, done that, got the snapped screwdriver, grazed knuckles and drilled out plastic piece of [email protected] to prove it. :?


----------



## E3 YOB

Did some bodywork sanding on the balcony


----------



## Stueyturn

Did Wak box mod on the spare airbox I got given for Christmas and combined with my BMC panel filter and Forge 007p, have to say I'm well impressed lol. Just took my brother for a run and apparently it doesn't sound like the hairdressers car he seemed to think it was!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuffin freaken muffin tuffin valve cover :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> You talkin' 'bout that 2 deep-screw plate at the front, by the dipstick? You mean, you don't have some Was/42DD/Stevie stainless replacements?
> 
> Feel your pain, dude. Been there, done that, got the snapped screwdriver, grazed knuckles and drilled out plastic piece of [email protected] to prove it. :?
Click to expand...

No FB I'm talking about the bloody rocker cover that won't budge because of my bloody GT2860RS turbo at the back,it just won't clear it.

Only found this out after taking the wategate actuator off by taking one of the most fidly screw thingys off ever.

Can you tell I'm a little frustrated :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Glued some old dense spongy camping mat foam onto the ends of my axle stands, for underbody protection. And did some more Saikou Michi research/drooling; when I figure out where it'll go I may have to order one. 

PS: DB, ah, right. You mean, all's _not _well in BT land? OMG! Stop the world, etc. I won't ask why you want the cover off. Some nefarious plot to extract yet more BHP out of that stressed unit of yours, no doubt. :wink:


----------



## jamman

No I just want to take my crap bubbled crackle black one and replace it with my pretty "Gazzer" one


----------



## JimSavo

Added rubber washes to the rear spoiler bolts. Hopefully that's solved the water leak into the boot lid.


----------



## peter-ss

...bought from Homebase and assembled a garden storage unit, to keep my spare wheels in, as recommended by malstt.










It was £130 - 20% sale discount so just £104 and I also had a £25 gift voucher from work, which brought it down to £79.



Now all I need to do is fit it with an alarm.


----------



## jamman

Fitted my "slut" blue earthing kit with big thanks to FB.


----------



## Diveratt

peter-ss said:


> ...bought from Homebase and assembled a garden storage unit, to keep my spare wheels in, as recommended by malstt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was £130 - 20% sale discount so just £104 and I also had a £25 gift voucher from work, which brought it down to £79.
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need to do is fit it with an alarm.


You will never get a set of wheels in with all that other crap


----------



## peter-ss

:lol:


----------



## Skeee

Got the computer to read 650 miles to go after just filling up the tank.

Local petrol station was closed so had to play petrol roulette on the M4 (cruising at 50mph and rolling down hills for an hour) to make it to my other local petrol (Tesco 99) station and averaged over 46mpg.


----------



## jamman

Skeee said:


> Got the computer to read 650 miles to go after just filling up the tank.
> 
> Local petrol station was closed so had to play petrol roulette on the M4 (cruising at 50mph and rolling down hills for an hour) to make it to my other local petrol (Tesco 99) station and averaged over 46mpg.


I take it your talking about the DIS reading and not the real world. :?

You can alter it using vagcom to be more precise unless
of course you want to really believe you are doing 46mpg :wink:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . received in the mail specially ordered aluminum trim for the interior from SN Precision Styling and also hinges for the new vented hood.  The Audi dealership's parts department also called to say the bolts, nuts, and rubber bumpers for the new vented hood had arrived.  I've done a number of TT-related things over the past few days (washed and waxed the TT, cleared out part of the garage, etc.) but was too tired (but satisfied and happy) at the end of each of the days to try posting. [smiley=freak.gif] More fun tomorrow! :lol: Hopefully I'll pick up the parts and fit everything to the hood!


----------



## was

was amazed how much crap can come out of a birds a$$..


----------



## jamman

was said:


> was amazed how much crap can come out of a birds a$$..


I told you last time Wasim, watching those sort of videos is a) NOT legal and b) NOT normal plus your girlfriend wont be happy if she catches you (again) :wink:


----------



## Rich196

witnessed the forum crash making it impossible to find some contract details


----------



## kazinak

yesterday washed,polished and waxed my car ,today called to insurance comapny,bought ferry ticket and ready for my trip to Paris tomorrow


----------



## DCB 070

godspeed, kaz. think twice on roundabouts :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

kazinak said:


> yesterday washed,polished and waxed my car ,today called to insurance comapny,bought ferry ticket and ready for my trip to Paris tomorrow


In the TT? 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=221223&hilit=paris


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Clean throttle body & change gasket, changed DV, new leds for reg plate lights and new test with liquidTT.










Cheers


----------



## JimSavo

Received by TTOC metal badge and coffee mug:










Also dropped off the roadster at Awesome GTI for new poly bushes all round.


----------



## Rich196

Today I took the TT to Audi for a new dash pod, got that done for free under my warranty. Result!

They offered to retrack my TT for wait for it......... £275 Sir, 3 hours labour Sir.

Driving home, noticed that my fog lights are stuck on. So I assume they have broken the switch. So ill have to take the dam think back tomorrow. I hate stealers!


----------



## Vrroom

Picked up a bunch of special ordered parts from the dealership: hood hook (latch), hood levelers/bumpers, bolts and nuts . . . all to fit out the new vented hood prior to taking it to the shop in about a week. Other parts . . . new wiper arms to replace 10 year old arms that have a few stone chips on them -- still preparing for the Spring auto show in Washington.  Gave the wonderful staff 3 dozen spudnuts* for the new year . . . just because they are a great bunch of people who love my TT almost as much as I do and help me out a lot with it. (*a little local color . . . spud nuts are doughnuts made from potatoes . . . a local delicacy here in the mountains of virginny! Locals swear by them . . . they are good, but as a heart patient I can't touch them . . . hell, I probably can't be in the same room with them!  . . . they'd be like a direct hypo of non-soluble lipid right to the aorta)

Had to jump start the TT as it has sat of 7 days by itself and neglected (holiday distraction  ). Started the first step in clearing out the garage for the scheduled January 9th concrete floor project --- moved out the riding mower to a new permanent home NOT in the garage. Can't wait for a concrete floor!!


----------



## myauditt225

bit the bullet and changed the thermostat on the TT, should be called a thermostw*t , never again :x :x :x


----------



## wazman999

myauditt225 said:


> bit the bullet and changed the thermostat on the TT, should be called a thermostw*t , never again :x :x :x


.

Did you change it yourself?


----------



## myauditt225

Hi yes i did it looks simple but was a pain in the bum  . On the plus side it did only cost me 26 squids in original parts as the nice chap at the audi stealers never charged me for the G12++ was quoted 125 squids by local indie
Colin


----------



## Vrroom

. . . measured for the concrete apron that will be added to the TT's garage in addition to the new concrete floor. All in preparation for the project to start January 9th. Excavators will first level it, then the concrete guys will frame it and pour. About 4 or 5 days work altogether. Pictures below show the location and size of the planned apron with green masking tape.


----------



## TTQ2K2

^^^ Congrats. IMO, concrete for parking is like HP and sex...you can never have too much. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## 4ndrew

Jealous! I want a garage! I'd even be happy with a patch of concrete to work on the car with...


----------



## Vrroom

TTQ2K2 said:


> ^^^ Congrats. IMO, concrete for parking is like HP and sex...you can never have too much. :wink:
> 
> cheers.


Thanks TTQ2K2 . . . I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Jealous! I want a garage! I'd even be happy with a patch of concrete to work on the car with...


I understand 4ndrew . . . I've laid on gravel for over 30 years now messing with my cars. I should have done this a long time ago.

And having a garage is imperative where I live . . . my other vehicles are trashed within a year from tree limbs, sap, debris, and harsh winters. I could never have kept my Audi's for the long number of years I have without it.

I wish you a garage or at least a patch of concrete in the new year.


----------



## WashyTT

Polished car for first time as only had a week  so took few pics


----------



## TexasTT

Removed the lower backing plate from the 3.2 grill
New air filter and cleaned the throttle body, all in all a good day


----------



## T3RBO

Drove to work... later I drove home from work 

Someone today also told me they 'drived home from xxx' :lol:


----------



## Mondo

WashyTT said:


> Polished car for first time as only had a week  so took few pics


Very nice! But, seriously, crying out for black headlight inserts and smoked corners. Then you're done.


----------



## E3 YOB

Saw another bunch of pointless posts appear on the forum :?


----------



## WashyTT

How hard to do that?


----------



## Mondo

WashyTT said:


> How hard to do that?


Pretty easy if you're good with a heat gun. Or, like me, know someone local who can fit the OSIR bits of plastic for you. :wink:

A few people have sprayed the insides black, and Wak has a 'how-to' on fitting corners. Just think it would finish off your car externally.


----------



## WashyTT

How do I find the wak feed? Sorry new to this


----------



## Rich196

WashyTT said:


> How do I find the wak feed? Sorry new to this


have a look round this:

http://www.wak-tt.com/


----------



## Vrroom

WashyTT said:


> Polished car for first time as only had a week  so took few pics


Boy, that polished up VERY nicely! Beautiful.


----------



## TTQ2K2

+1, beautiful !!

cheers.


----------



## adajason

Painted grill rings gloss black.


----------



## ttpanos

WashyTT said:


> Polished car for first time as only had a week  so took few pics


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neilc

Well this was yesterday actually but I saw another QS at a local National trust Hall ( A red 55 plate one ) its the first time I have seen another since I have had mine. And thats 7 months ! A rare machine thats for sure.


----------



## 4ndrew

neilc said:


> Well this was yesterday actually but I saw another QS at a local National trust Hall ( A red 55 plate one ) its the first time I have seen another since I have had mine. And thats 7 months ! A rare machine thats for sure.


I've never even seen one for sale here in Ireland! That's how rare they are over here!

Today I had a spin in my mates BMW 325ci, steering was noticeably lighter, but not nearly as pokey! Nice car, but wouldn't trade it for my TT


----------



## tonksy26

Was going to clean the car and take some pictures with the winter wheels, but ive got thecase of 'cnt be arsed syndrome' therefore im going (clothes) shopping instead. I did get a new american sized number plate yesterdsay though so i will share a picture of that later on


----------



## Vrroom

. . . wrestled with the prospect of a vented hood for the Mk1 TT and all its implications (i.e., potential water in the engine bay :? ). A good challenge and satisfying to combat  . I had much help from the members of the TTforum [smiley=idea2.gif] . . . thank you. A solution set exists, parts of which are formulated already . . . a complete solution set is imminent!


----------



## 4ndrew

Won an auction for a brand new 007p for £62, not to shabby


----------



## Vrroom

. . . also learned what Marmite is . . . thanks to Jamman!


----------



## Rich196

Vrroom said:


> . . . also learned what Marmite is . . . thanks to Jamman!


you either love it or hate it!!! Again a bit like Jamman


----------



## Brendanb86

Vrroom said:


> . . . also learned what Marmite is . . . thanks to Jamman!


Did he tell you it's bloody disgusting?!


----------



## Stueyturn

Brendanb86 said:


> Did he tell you it's bloody disgusting?!


OMG!!! How very dare you! It's the nectar of the gods!


----------



## Vrroom

Okay Brendanb86 and Stueyturn . . . I had it backwards.  You either hate it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] or you love it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] !


----------



## Vrroom

He's sending me a bottle of the substance . . . so I'll get to judge for meself!


----------



## Rich196

Vrroom said:


> He's sending me a bottle of the substance . . . so I'll get to judge for meself!


awh its forum love!


----------



## 4ndrew

I'm more a Bovril kinda guy! ;-)

Here you go vroom!

http://www.britishdelights.com/marmite.asp


----------



## Brendanb86

Vrroom said:


> He's sending me a bottle of the substance . . . so I'll get to judge for meself!


That's if they don't stop it at customs for crimes against flavour


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets. 
It does look bloody good though


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> I'm more a Bovril kinda guy! ;-)
> 
> Here you go vroom!
> 
> http://www.britishdelights.com/marmite.asp


Hmm . . . sounds interesting. Yeast, huh? Hmmm.


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's sending me a bottle of the substance . . . so I'll get to judge for meself!
> 
> 
> 
> That's if they don't stop it at customs for crimes against flavour
Click to expand...

Ha! :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

Diveratt said:


> Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets.
> It does look bloody good though


I agree . . . that does look good!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Diveratt said:


> Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets.
> It does look bloody good though


Do you remove the original or does it fit over the top, bit like a v6 extension


----------



## tonksy26

See Im not to keen on that spoiler. I think it looks to big for the car. Just IMO.


----------



## Diveratt

Rich196 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets.
> It does look bloody good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remove the original or does it fit over the top, bit like a v6 extension
Click to expand...

Fits over the top of the original


----------



## jamman

Oil and Filter change

Millers Motorsport Oil CFS 5W40 + OEM Filter

As usual glad I put a catch sheet down because I got it everywhere and I mean everywhere :lol:


----------



## rustymania

Vrroom said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets.
> It does look bloody good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree . . . that does look good!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

i have this on mine, does look good, subtly styling 

have you got a front splitter..... or i hope you dont drive at higher speeds.....??? :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Diveratt said:


> Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets.
> It does look bloody good though


Nice... look forward to seeing it in the flesh mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> Fitted my ABT spoiler now I can't drive it for 48 hours while the Tiger Seal sets.
> It does look bloody good though


I like it a lot good work


----------



## burns

Did a very mundane job, changing a failed brake light bulb....which was considerably livened up by the stormy weather (proper torrential rain and blustering winds) and the absence of any shelter to do the work under. It was like being assaulted by a man-mountain while trying to do a simple bulb change! [smiley=bigcry.gif] In fact it was so violent that it almost required more effort than the spinning class I had just come from! :lol:

[smiley=idea.gif] Additional NY resolution: win the lottery so that I can buy a house with a garage!


----------



## L0z

burns said:


> Did a very mundane job, changing a failed brake light bulb....which was considerably livened up by the stormy weather (proper torrential rain and blustering winds) and the absence of any shelter to do the work under. It was like being assaulted by a man-mountain while trying to do a simple bulb change! [smiley=bigcry.gif] In fact it was so violent that it almost required more effort than the spinning class I had just come from! :lol:
> 
> [smiley=idea.gif] Additional NY resolution: win the lottery so that I can buy a house with a garage!


Or win the lottery so you can pay for someone to change it in the pouring rain! :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Finally changed my faulty ballast and have both xenons working at long last! Thanks triplefan 

Now to split the headlight dry it out and change the lens!


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted the carbon engine covers thanks to Windy2484 for sending them


----------



## myauditt225

fired up the TT and went to the local job centre, what a depressing place


----------



## Vrroom

. . . created a third solution for storing my TT for next week while the garage is getting a concrete floor. First solution -- have it in the shop for installation of a vented hood (that's on hold now temporarily for other reasons) -- so a nix on that. Second solution -- rented a storage unit for the month that was large enough. That was all secured weeks ago, but thought I should inspect it before actually arriving with my TT . . . sure enough, it had a 6-inch lip with not enough approach space to create a long enough ramp to overcome the hump without hanging the bottom of the TT mid-way (arghh). Finally, the . . . third solution -- simply asked a friend at the office if I could borrow his garage for a week. YES! (Should have asked him first!)


----------



## L0z

Picked the TT up from Jabbasport!

Mapping finally done and the car is running sweet!

A lot better than before, it just pulls and pulls!

I am in love.

x


----------



## kazinak

Bought bbs rs for the summer 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> Bought bbs rs for the summer
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Nice  What colour are they? Thought you were getting rid of the TT?!


----------



## Mondo

...went for a drive to Think Automotive and picked up some 19mm and 16mm oil hose, and a nice alu' joiner.

And got first-hand experience of a rather successful BT installation. I should have caned it, but if I'd broken it I'd never have been able to show my face there again. 

But think I want a Big Knob now. :?

(and if there's not at least one punny reply I'll be most disappointed)

Oh, and ordered something from Mr. Saikou.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> But think I want a Big Knob now. :?


So does your Mrs :wink:

(sorry)


----------



## sierra

kazinak said:


> Bought bbs rs for the summer
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


 more info needed size ect. even pics


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think I want a Big Knob now. :?
> 
> 
> 
> So does your Mrs :wink:
> 
> (sorry)
Click to expand...

 [smiley=cheers.gif]

Knew I could rely on you.


----------



## jamman

Didn't want to let you down mate :wink:


----------



## Abster

I took my roadster to Audi this morning, (booked in to be plug into their computer to tell me if it's the dash pod or fuel sensor!) while there turns out theres a recall on my car for the coil pack, so they are changing this foc. I assume this is a good thing....

They are also giving him a clean, checking fulid levels, brakes etc and I saked them to find out why my front fogs are not working. I have new bulbs and it's not the fuse.....

In meantime I have an automactc A4 to drive, How boring are those? Having never driven an auto before I found it rather amusing that my left arm and leg wanted to do something and rather unatural to slow down using brakes and not gears! Now understand why some people break so much!!!


----------



## Guzi

Got this delivered


----------



## Adam-tt

Got a tracking number for my new grill :-D


----------



## myauditt225

cleaned the leather


----------



## Mondo

Guzi said:


> Got this delivered


Where from? How much?


----------



## Adam-tt

Guzi said:


> Got this delivered


is that standard size pipe work?


----------



## mriley60

started the car after fitting blueflame downpipe, sports cat, dog bone bush, new shocks and eibach springs. Only to find a traction control warning light and engine management light on.......... Good times. Never mind, I'm off to the TT shop tomorrow morning for a stage 2 map and wheel alignment, I'm sure the boys there will sort it!!


----------



## peter-ss

mriley60 said:


> started the car after fitting blueflame downpipe, sports cat, dog bone bush, new shocks and eibach springs. Only to find a traction control warning light and engine management light on.......... Good times. Never mind, I'm off to the TT shop tomorrow morning for a stage 2 map and wheel alignment, I'm sure the boys there will sort it!!


The MAF sensor is the only thing that I can think of that's common to both of those lights. I initially thought of a wheel sensor but that would bring on the ABS light.

It may be worth a quick check to make sure the MAF's not been unplugged.


----------



## mriley60

Cheers Peter!! Hopefully its something simple.......................


----------



## Guzi

Mondo said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where from? How much?
Click to expand...

got it from Performance exhaust direct for 380 inc shipping. It was a xmas pressie from my lovely gf 

Adam yeah its the standard fit for the 180/225


----------



## burns

Yesterday actually...

Went to Seat to buy another LCR splitter, mine having terminal damage caused by a huge pot hole. :x Was told they'd sold their last one that morning. It was going on a Ford! Asked the parts guy, "Have you ever sold one to go on a Seat?" He replied without even taking breath, "Nope!" :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

burns said:


> Yesterday actually...
> 
> Went to Seat to buy another LCR splitter, mine having terminal damage caused by a huge pot hole. :x


I'm curious Burns. I've got a SEAT LCR splitter all cut and adjusted to go on my TT (I'm only waiting to get my garage floor finished so I can have a surface to lay on to do it.) How did your bumper fare from the impact? Splitter was hit, but if attached to the bumper (I assume with screws), did the bumper suffer any damage? Were the screw holes stripped? Did the bumper get misadjusted or pressed into the fenders? Or did everything simply flex with no issues? My only concern in installing the splitter is in fact striking a pot hole or having the challenge of driving the TT up the ramp of a roll-back and causing bigger damage than just to the splitter. Thanks!


----------



## T3RBO

Caught my splitter a few times including dragging it under the car at 60mph whilst still attached at the sides... no damage to bumper and a quick sand and spray even sorted the splitter out


----------



## Vrroom

T3RBO said:


> Caught my splitter a few times including dragging it under the car at 60mph whilst still attached at the sides... no damage to bumper and a quick sand and spray even sorted the splitter out


That's great to hear. Thanks T3RBO! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## burns

So many questions! :lol:

It wasn't a fast impact which caused the damage, but was while I was parking at night in an unlit area :roll: . I was reversing into a space and didn't see the pot hole. I felt the OSF wheel drop and knew it must be in a hole - I just didn't know how deep and wide it was! I could move neither forward nor back and it took a dog's age for me to get it out of the hole - I now know that it was the splitter which was keeping me in the hole. It had dropped so far into the hole (which I would now estimate was in excess of 6 inches deep!) that it pulled the splitter off on the offside, and took a chunk out of the wheel as well. The screws on that side of the splitter were yanked out, and the splitter itself looks pretty chewed up now. But it was just a case of screwing it back up again. No damage to the bumper itself. :Relief:

Get yours fitted!


----------



## DDcrash

Used Waks guide to change a side light [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks for your web site.


----------



## Vrroom

burns said:


> So many questions! :lol:
> 
> It wasn't a fast impact which caused the damage, but was while I was parking at night in an unlit area :roll: . I was reversing into a space and didn't see the pot hole. I felt the OSF wheel drop and knew it must be in a hole - I just didn't know how deep and wide it was! I could move neither forward nor back and it took a dog's age for me to get it out of the hole - I now know that it was the splitter which was keeping me in the hole. It had dropped so far into the hole (which I would now estimate was in excess of 6 inches deep!) that it pulled the splitter off on the offside, and took a chunk out of the wheel as well. The screws on that side of the splitter were yanked out, and the splitter itself looks pretty chewed up now. But it was just a case of screwing it back up again. No damage to the bumper itself. :Relief:
> 
> Get yours fitted!


Thanks Burns! I appreciate you handling all the questions!!  I'm a bit of a bother that way.  One more . . . when you say "get yours fitted" . . . you mean just go ahead and get it on? I'm doing the "fitting" myself . . . I assume you don't mean I should have it professionally done, right?


----------



## Brendanb86

Fixed my LED angel eyes, bloody loose connection.

Back indoors just in time to watch the mighty Gas smash Villa


----------



## tonksy26

combined with a couple hours yesterday, fitted a brand new miltek centre section instead of the god damn awful centre pipe i had on from the previous owner. Who ever made it ( and spent along time doing it) should be SHOT !


----------



## Mondo

Nice, Tonsky. A true tribute to oxidation. :wink:

..re-read Wak's 'Big Turbo? - Yes Please!' thread and can hear the voices goading me on... :?


----------



## GB20280

Finally finished sorting out a whole load of niggly problems which was loosing power and making me run rich so poor MPG... Both car and I are feeling much better now. Fitted new MAF, MAF connector (broken clip), MAF wiring loom (broke 2 pins removing old one :x ), N75 H, Forge Intercooler Hose, Forge N75 To Turbo Pipe Hose, Temperature sensor (running low 70's on Gauge & 49c) and finally the dreaded thermostat which I never want to do again in my life, over 5 hours to remove 1 bolt and then do it up again [smiley=bigcry.gif] ... It worked though so now back to 90c.

Car now finally runs smooth, feels much faster, better MPG and no boost spikes, steady 19 PSI in all gears.

Can finally go back to MODS rather than fixing  oh and I replaced the wheel arch clips which connect to the bottom engine cover with nuts & bolts which finally sorts them coming undone all the time !

Not bad for a days work


----------



## Rich196

GB20280 said:


> Finally finished sorting out a whole load of niggly problems which was loosing power and making me run rich so poor MPG... Both car and I are feeling much better now. Fitted new MAF, MAF connector (broken clip), MAF wiring loom (broke 2 pins removing old one :x ), N75 H, Forge Intercooler Hose, Forge N75 To Turbo Pipe Hose, Temperature sensor (running low 70's on Gauge & 49c) and finally the dreaded thermostat which I never want to do again in my life, over 5 hours to remove 1 bolt and then do it up again [smiley=bigcry.gif] ... It worked though so now back to 90c.
> 
> Car now finally runs smooth, feels much faster, better MPG and no boost spikes, steady 19 PSI in all gears.
> 
> Can finally go back to MODS rather than fixing  oh and I replaced the wheel arch clips which connect to the bottom engine cover with nuts & bolts which finally sorts them coming undone all the time !
> 
> Not bad for a days work


good job done rather you than me!


----------



## sierra

Today I was going through all the paper work that was given to me when I bought the TT 2 years ago and found a receipt of £800 for a dash pod replacement. I was worried that I was having problems with it as my battery was going flat but have recently read up that it's normal for it to go flat after 2 weeks of not using the car.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Today i ordered my first ever private no. Plate  a gift from my wife :-* gave the old girl a good wash and dry (TT)
Then broke out the Victoria Concours wax and added a beautiful glow to a gorgeous body :roll: 
Happy days!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ChallonaTTer said:


> Today i ordered my first ever private no. Plate  a gift from my wife :-* gave the old girl a good wash and dry (TT)
> Then broke out the Victoria Concours wax and added a beautiful glow to a gorgeous body :roll:
> Happy days!


Come on then what dose the plate read :?:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

L2 NJC  happy peeps!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Obviously not TT related,wanted one with my initials in it so i can keep it [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

I think I blew out or at least confused my ECU.  I've done this twice before and now I think I know how I did it :? . . . so I'll stop doing that henceforth. Roll-back picked her up and took her to Flow Audi, our local dealership. Hopefully find out something tomorrow. If I'm lucky, it'll simply start back up after about 24 hours and run perfectly fine.  If I'm not lucky, then I'll have to get a new ECU.  If I'm really unlucky, I'll have to get a series of ECUs as they successively blow out and then finally one "sticks." My own fault  (I believe flipping between virtual gauges is not a good idea on the fly :roll: ).

I needed a place to store my TT anyway while the concrete is laid in its garage. The rest of today I spent emptying out part of an outbuilding (that meant going through old stuff, throwing away what I no longer want, and restoring the remainder as efficiently as possible -- did I really keep check registers and statements since 1983?  ) so I can move everything from the garage into that outbuilding tomorrow. This is all so the garage is completely empty come Monday morning in order for excavation to begin on the floor and apron so the concrete can be poured either Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on how long the excavation takes. Looking forward to having a concrete floor under the TT!


----------



## R80RTT

Vrroom said:


> I think I blew out or at least confused my ECU.  I've done this twice before and now I think I know how I did it :? . . . so I'll stop doing that henceforth. Roll-back picked her up and took her to Flow Audi, our local dealership. Hopefully find out something tomorrow. If I'm lucky, it'll simply start back up after about 24 hours and run perfectly fine.  If I'm not lucky, then I'll have to get a new ECU.  If I'm really unlucky, I'll have to get a series of ECUs as they successively blow out and then finally one "sticks." My own fault  (I believe flipping between virtual gauges is not a good idea on the fly :roll: ).
> 
> I needed a place to store my TT anyway while the concrete is laid in its garage. The rest of today I spent emptying out part of an outbuilding (that meant going through old stuff, throwing away what I no longer want, and restoring the remainder as efficiently as possible -- did I really keep check registers and statements since 1983?  ) so I can move everything from the garage into that outbuilding tomorrow. This is all so the garage is completely empty come Monday morning in order for excavation to begin on the floor and apron so the concrete can be poured either Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on how long the excavation takes. Looking forward to having a concrete floor under the TT!


Bonnet??????


----------



## Vrroom

R80RTT said:


> Bonnet??????


Hi R80RTT . . . bonnet's on hold until the tuning shop and I figure a way to make certain they're comfortable about routing water from the vents. It looks beautiful and I've fitted all the parts to it. Body shop is ready to go when we are.

You had said the water burns right off in your application. How about sitting in a parking lot during a sustained rainy season? Have you had to face that? Any further thoughts on this aspect? Thanks!


----------



## burns

Vrroom said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many questions! :lol:
> 
> It wasn't a fast impact which caused the damage, but was while I was parking at night in an unlit area :roll: . I was reversing into a space and didn't see the pot hole. I felt the OSF wheel drop and knew it must be in a hole - I just didn't know how deep and wide it was! I could move neither forward nor back and it took a dog's age for me to get it out of the hole - I now know that it was the splitter which was keeping me in the hole. It had dropped so far into the hole (which I would now estimate was in excess of 6 inches deep!) that it pulled the splitter off on the offside, and took a chunk out of the wheel as well. The screws on that side of the splitter were yanked out, and the splitter itself looks pretty chewed up now. But it was just a case of screwing it back up again. No damage to the bumper itself. :Relief:
> 
> Get yours fitted!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Burns! I appreciate you handling all the questions!!  I'm a bit of a bother that way.  One more . . . when you say "get yours fitted" . . . you mean just go ahead and get it on? I'm doing the "fitting" myself . . . I assume you don't mean I should have it professionally done, right?
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry, I just meant, "Do it!" It takes a little while to do (if you're useless like my dad and I!) but it doesn't need a professional.  It's just a case of working out where you want it to sit, and getting it fixed there.


----------



## Vrroom

burns said:


> Yes, sorry, I just meant, "Do it!" It takes a little while to do (if you're useless like my dad and I!) but it doesn't need a professional.  It's just a case of working out where you want it to sit, and getting it fixed there.


Got it! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks!! Yes . . . I think I've done all the cutting and adjusting and screw holes I need  . . . and got the screws I want to use as well (black, washer'd auto screws).  So . . . all I'm waiting for is to get the TT back and have a concrete surface to roll her up on ramps and finish the project. That may be another week at this point though. I've had it taped on at this point and it looks great, so I'm looking forward to the permanent install.


----------



## Vrroom

continued clearing the garage in preparation for the excavators to arrive tomorrow morning. [smiley=smash.gif] Concrete on the floor and entry apron sometime this week.


----------



## L0z

Cleaned the car for the first time this year!

Noticed quite a lot of hazing and slight scratches in the paintwork. Any one got any advice as to what products to remove these? It's a dark blue TT if this helps!


----------



## Brendanb86

Had a sprint off the lights with a DB9. :lol: I reckon I was with him up to about.... 5mph! 

We did laugh at the next set of lights, needless to say, I didn't try my luck again!


----------



## Adam-tt

Brendanb86 said:


> Had a sprint off the lights with a DB9. :lol: I reckon I was with him up to about.... 5mph!
> 
> We did laugh at the next set of lights, needless to say, I didn't try my luck again!


lol


----------



## jamman

Took the car out drove it up to temps then gave it some hammer going in and out of a few local roundabouts and decided the Bilstein Coliovers are stunning simply stunning :wink:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . am still waiting to hear back from the shop on my TT . . . hopefully in another couple hours. Meanwhile, finished emptying the garage concurrent with the excavators starting the job for putting concrete under my TT.


----------



## Slackadder

Received my V5.....

Can't believe the garage registered themselves as a keeper!!!!!!! Added another one for two weeks., Now showing as 4 previous keepers rather than the Demo plus 2 that it is!!!!!! (3 previous should be what it is)

Anyway I can get this changed the V5 shows the previous keeper (for two weeks) as ....Garage Ltd or do I not worry about it and make sure I keep a copy of the V5 so that if I sell in the future they can have a copy showing the short period of ownership and the fact that it was a garage.

Arse!!!

Anthony


----------



## Vrroom

. . . just heard back from the shop. Yep, the ECU is fried :? . . .so new ECU and then send off to NGP for the remap. Plus, while it's in there, may as well take care of some other stuff . . . new speed sensor, new turbo boost sensor, new battery, inspection, 30K service (that's engine miles, not miles on car) . . . and YELLOW_TT, I am getting a new coolant reservoir to replace the old yellow-stained one :wink: ! Let's hope the one ECU is all I'll be needing.


----------



## wazman999

Slackadder said:


> Received my V5.....
> 
> Can't believe the garage registered themselves as a keeper!!!!!!! Added another one for two weeks., Now showing as 4 previous keepers rather than the Demo plus 2 that it is!!!!!! (3 previous should be what it is)
> 
> Anyway I can get this changed the V5 shows the previous keeper (for two weeks) as ....Garage Ltd or do I not worry about it and make sure I keep a copy of the V5 so that if I sell in the future they can have a copy showing the short period of ownership and the fact that it was a garage.
> 
> Arse!!!
> 
> Anthony


The Garage I purchased by TT from did this too (Lily & Constable in Kent). Where was yours from?


----------



## Slackadder

wazman999 said:


> Slackadder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my V5.....
> 
> Can't believe the garage registered themselves as a keeper!!!!!!! Added another one for two weeks., Now showing as 4 previous keepers rather than the Demo plus 2 that it is!!!!!! (3 previous should be what it is)
> 
> Anyway I can get this changed the V5 shows the previous keeper (for two weeks) as ....Garage Ltd or do I not worry about it and make sure I keep a copy of the V5 so that if I sell in the future they can have a copy showing the short period of ownership and the fact that it was a garage.
> 
> Arse!!!
> 
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> The Garage I purchased by TT from did this too (Lily & Constable in Kent). Where was yours from?
Click to expand...

Coventry - Albany Motors - why do they do this???!!!!!


----------



## tonksy26

Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

tonksy26 said:


> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:


well done


----------



## wazman999

Slackadder said:


> wazman999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slackadder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my V5.....
> 
> Can't believe the garage registered themselves as a keeper!!!!!!! Added another one for two weeks., Now showing as 4 previous keepers rather than the Demo plus 2 that it is!!!!!! (3 previous should be what it is)
> 
> Anyway I can get this changed the V5 shows the previous keeper (for two weeks) as ....Garage Ltd or do I not worry about it and make sure I keep a copy of the V5 so that if I sell in the future they can have a copy showing the short period of ownership and the fact that it was a garage.
> 
> Arse!!!
> 
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> The Garage I purchased by TT from did this too (Lily & Constable in Kent). Where was yours from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, it counts as another sale. Cheating B*ards
> 
> Coventry - Albany Motors - why do they do this???!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kazinak

Received my new wheels, cant wait to get home and fit them

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

adam-tt said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> well done
Click to expand...

How's that? You gone down an unpopular (i.e. uncommon) route? :?


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> well done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's that? You gone down an unpopular (i.e. uncommon) route? :?
Click to expand...

Yup haha, I'll let everyone know how it goes. More so if it actually works


----------



## kazinak

tonksy26 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> well done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's that? You gone down an unpopular (i.e. uncommon) route? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup haha, I'll let everyone know how it goes. More so if it actually works
Click to expand...

Alot of people fail the mot with the sport cats, also it was done hundreds of time :/

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra

kazinak said:


> Received my new wheels, cant wait to get home and fit them
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


cant wait to see them mate, what size are they?


----------



## 4ndrew

tonksy26 said:


> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:


Is There something different about this one than all the other ppl with 3'' down pipes and sports cats?


----------



## Adam-tt

4ndrew said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Is There something different about this one than all the other ppl with 3'' down pipes and sports cats?
Click to expand...

The old version didn't fit perfect he's trying version 2


----------



## kazinak

sierra said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my new wheels, cant wait to get home and fit them
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see them mate, what size are they?
Click to expand...

18x8 215/40 tyres

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666

Well just finished my black rear rings install!!  really happy with the result was not sure how the black would suit my Mauritius blue paint, but i feel it really enhances the black sport theme.

My forefinger is blistered rubbing the glue off from the old badge.  Gave me a chance to claybar the badge section to a smooth surface.

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Well just finished my black rear rings install!!  really happy with the result was not sure how the black would suit my Mauritius blue paint, but i feel it really enhances the black sport theme.
> 
> My forefinger is blistered rubbing the glue off from the old badge.  Gave me a chance to claybar the badge section to a smooth surface.
> 
> Damien.


What did you stick it back on with?

Richard


----------



## SteveMaybury

...found about a tablespoonful of mayo under my oil filler cap. Hoping it's just the relatively short journeys I make to work as opposed to the other thing (though the car always gets up to temp after a few minutes and I'm never shy with my right foot)... 

I'll have to keep an eye on it for the next few days otherwise it's going in to get checked.


----------



## Adam-tt

Has the water gone down ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just finished my black rear rings install!!  really happy with the result was not sure how the black would suit my Mauritius blue paint, but i feel it really enhances the black sport theme.
> 
> My forefinger is blistered rubbing the glue off from the old badge.  Gave me a chance to claybar the badge section to a smooth surface.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you stick it back on with?
> 
> Richard
Click to expand...

Hi Rich

The new badge came with adhesive rear.  
Damien.


----------



## jamman

SteveMaybury said:


> ...found about a tablespoonful of mayo under my oil filler cap. Hoping it's just the relatively short journeys I make to work as opposed to the other thing (though the car always gets up to temp after a few minutes and I'm never shy with my right foot)...
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on it for the next few days otherwise it's going in to get checked.


Steve just check your coolant level that will negate on confirm your fears, hope it's just the short journeys


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Well just finished my black rear rings install!!  really happy with the result was not sure how the black would suit my Mauritius blue paint, but i feel it really enhances the black sport theme.
> 
> My forefinger is blistered rubbing the glue off from the old badge.  Gave me a chance to claybar the badge section to a smooth surface.
> 
> Damien.


I thought you were keeping it OEM baby :lol: Actually I like it in black.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> SteveMaybury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...found about a tablespoonful of mayo under my oil filler cap. Hoping it's just the relatively short journeys I make to work as opposed to the other thing (though the car always gets up to temp after a few minutes and I'm never shy with my right foot)...
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on it for the next few days otherwise it's going in to get checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve just check your coolant level that will negate on confirm your fears, hope it's just the short journeys
Click to expand...

Sorry, being thick here. What's the 'other thing' related to coolant level? :?


----------



## tonksy26

adam-tt said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Became a guinea pig by buying a 3" downpipe and sports cat. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Is There something different about this one than all the other ppl with 3'' down pipes and sports cats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old version didn't fit perfect he's trying version 2
Click to expand...

And also the american 1. Might not be fitted for a few weeks as im not in any rush.


----------



## mauvedipstick15

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteveMaybury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...found about a tablespoonful of mayo under my oil filler cap. Hoping it's just the relatively short journeys I make to work as opposed to the other thing (though the car always gets up to temp after a few minutes and I'm never shy with my right foot)...
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on it for the next few days otherwise it's going in to get checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve just check your coolant level that will negate on confirm your fears, hope it's just the short journeys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, being thick here. What's the 'other thing' related to coolant level? :?
Click to expand...

Head gasket possibly.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just finished my black rear rings install!!  really happy with the result was not sure how the black would suit my Mauritius blue paint, but i feel it really enhances the black sport theme.
> 
> My forefinger is blistered rubbing the glue off from the old badge.  Gave me a chance to claybar the badge section to a smooth surface.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were keeping it OEM baby :lol: Actually I like it in black.
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Neil :lol: . (no one has to know)
It is an oem badge with a plus!! Actually looks better in the metal. Its a polished finish.  
Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SteveMaybury said:


> ...found about a tablespoonful of mayo under my oil filler cap. Hoping it's just the relatively short journeys I make to work as opposed to the other thing (though the car always gets up to temp after a few minutes and I'm never shy with my right foot)...
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on it for the next few days otherwise it's going in to get checked.


As long as there is non on the dip stick it should befine it is common when only doing short journeys


----------



## rustymania

Just fitted Forge 007p with a yellow spring

and now my car feels slower......


----------



## Vrroom

. . . ordered a Haldex Gen 1 unit. I figured as long as the TT's in the shop getting a new ECU, etc., might as well have them put something fun in it as well! Also, I'm watching the power shovel continue its work toward completing the TT's garage concrete project . . . might get the forms in this evening if we're lucky.


----------



## SteveMaybury

Cheers Adam/Jamman/Yellow...

That's reassuring. The coolant level looks spot-on, and there's nothing gunky on the the dipstick, so with any luck it'll be ok. I'll take it out to stretch its legs this weekend, with any luck.

Oh, and today I ordered some leather grab handles covers from Les on here. More feedback once I've got and fitted them.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## gogs

Hit 50,000mls !


----------



## 4ndrew

Wish I was only just hitting 50000... :-(


----------



## TTSPORT666

Got papers to confirm my private plate can be transferred to my QS!! 

Damien.


----------



## greyhound

New brake pads, brake fluid, and painted red callipers, aiiight!!


----------



## gogs

4ndrew said:


> Wish I was only just hitting 50000... :-(


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

greyhound said:


> New brake pads, brake fluid, and painted red callipers, aiiight!!


You should seriously invest in some weed killer!

Looks good though, did you paint them whilst still on the car?


----------



## jamman

Great picture though made me laugh :lol:

The youth of today...


----------



## 4ndrew

Brendanb86 said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> New brake pads, brake fluid, and painted red callipers, aiiight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should seriously invest in some weed killer!
> 
> Looks good though, did you paint them whilst still on the car?
Click to expand...

Love the way on this "car" forum, people are always so critical of people's gardens! Haha!


----------



## greyhound

Haha, its not my front yard, but funnily enough i thought the same, yea painted them while it was on the car with some caliper paint from halfords,

Cheers jamman, the TT does make me feel all energetic and young :-D


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> Love the way on this "car" forum, people are always so critical of people's gardens! Haha!


I had to stop myself commenting on the grass needing a cut :lol:


----------



## Emil Lehne

Fitted 30mm spacers in the rear. Looks much better!


----------



## Vrroom

greyhound said:


> New brake pads, brake fluid, and painted red callipers, aiiight!!


The red looks good!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## adajason

greyhound said:


> New brake pads, brake fluid, and painted red callipers, aiiight!!


I like looks neet :-D , I hope putting that spring thing back didn't scratch it.
Picture look as though you are using the rubber pads to support the axle stands....I hpoe not :?


----------



## 4ndrew

adajason said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> New brake pads, brake fluid, and painted red callipers, aiiight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like looks neet :-D , I hope putting that spring thing back didn't scratch it.
> Picture look as though you are using the rubber pads to support the axle stands....I hpoe not :?
Click to expand...

What's wrong with using them?


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> adajason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture look as though you are using the rubber pads to support the axle stands....I hpoe not :?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with using them?
Click to expand...

'Cause the front ones aren't necessarily strong enough to support the weight of the car. They're designed to be used with the rear donuts on a 4-arm lifting machine thing, to spread the weight. There have been cases of people punching thru the undershell as the donut gives way. 

Rear donuts are OK, but for the front one should use the chassis rail, the front suspension arms or the sill - in that order, IMO.


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adajason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture look as though you are using the rubber pads to support the axle stands....I hpoe not :?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Cause the front ones aren't necessarily strong enough to support the weight of the car. They're designed to be used with the rear donuts on a 4-arm lifting machine thing, to spread the weight. There have been cases of people punching thru the undershell as the donut gives way.
> 
> Rear donuts are OK, but for the front one should use the chassis rail, the front suspension arms or the sill - in that order, IMO.
Click to expand...

Would the rear wheels on the ground not in effect take the same weight as using the rear ones?


----------



## greyhound

Mondo said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adajason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture look as though you are using the rubber pads to support the axle stands....I hpoe not :?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Cause the front ones aren't necessarily strong enough to support the weight of the car. They're designed to be used with the rear donuts on a 4-arm lifting machine thing, to spread the weight. There have been cases of people punching thru the undershell as the donut gives way.
> 
> Rear donuts are OK, but for the front one should use the chassis rail, the front suspension arms or the sill - in that order, IMO.
Click to expand...

Nice one man, news to me,


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> Would the rear wheels on the ground not in effect take the same weight as using the rear ones?


I see what you're saying, but apparently not. Not something I'm prepared to risk. Might be to do with this 4-arm machine lifting the car evenly from all 4 corners at once, rather than just jacking up one corner. :?

Greyhound, as Nancy Regan said, 'Just Say No'. :wink: Didn't know she was a TT owner, did you?


----------



## E3 YOB

Haven't done it yet but today I will be....

Fitting seats
Harnesses
Immobiliser
Steering Wheel
Handbrake 
Handbrake tunnel
Grab Bars

8)


----------



## 4ndrew

frakay100 said:


> Haven't done it yet but today I will be....
> 
> Fitting seats
> Harnesses
> Immobiliser
> Steering Wheel
> Handbrake
> Handbrake tunnel
> Grab Bars
> 
> 8)


Busy day ahead, hope to see pics once it's all in


----------



## GB20280

Fitted smoked side repeater covers with new LED bulbs from aceparts and clayed & waxed the old girl.


----------



## 4ndrew

GB20280 said:


> Fitted smoked side repeater covers with new LED bulbs from aceparts and clayed & waxed the old girl.


Any pics? How long did you spend claying? I spent what seemed like hours the last time I did it!


----------



## ColumbusTT

Replaced my cracked/split shift boot with a nice clean used one.


----------



## 4ndrew

Received my forge DV, was told it came with a yellow spring but seems the seller was wrong, it's actually a green spring... Gonna get some jubilee clips 2morro and fit it. Not mapped yet so green is correct for the time being.


----------



## tonksy26

Received some silicone pipe so GUNNER ( [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ) can do my n249 delete [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## kazinak

4ndrew said:


> Received my forge DV, was told it came with a yellow spring but seems the seller was wrong, it's actually a green spring... Gonna get some jubilee clips 2morro and fit it. Not mapped yet so green is correct for the time being.


i'm running green spring on the remapped car and i have have no problems with the boost :roll:


----------



## jamman

I hope that's a photoshop because those wheels look strange/very odd like some american monster jeep thing :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> I hope that's a photoshop because those wheels look strange/very odd like some american monster jeep thing :lol:


I thought this. They do look strange... Like you've just stood them infront of the car to see what they look like !?


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> I hope that's a photoshop because those wheels look strange/very odd like some american monster jeep thing :lol:


 wide angle lens makes them look like that :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew

kazinak said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my forge DV, was told it came with a yellow spring but seems the seller was wrong, it's actually a green spring... Gonna get some jubilee clips 2morro and fit it. Not mapped yet so green is correct for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm running green spring on the remapped car and i have have no problems with the boost :roll:
Click to expand...

Yea? Got any shims or anything?


----------



## kazinak

4ndrew said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my forge DV, was told it came with a yellow spring but seems the seller was wrong, it's actually a green spring... Gonna get some jubilee clips 2morro and fit it. Not mapped yet so green is correct for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm running green spring on the remapped car and i have have no problems with the boost :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea? Got any shims or anything?
Click to expand...

no, car runs perfectly fine


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's a photoshop because those wheels look strange/very odd like some american monster jeep thing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> wide angle lens makes them look like that :wink:
Click to expand...

I quite like your photos normally Kaz but in this case put the lens away quickly :wink:


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's a photoshop because those wheels look strange/very odd like some american monster jeep thing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> wide angle lens makes them look like that :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quite like your photos normally Kaz but in this case put the lens away quickly :wink:
Click to expand...

usually i take more time when taking the pictures ,

same lens ,same car


----------



## Vrroom

kazinak said:


> usually i take more time when taking the pictures ,
> 
> same lens ,same car


Nice pic Kazinak! I love the effect. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . watched them lay the concrete in my TT's garage. Can't wait to use it. And today I received my Haldex Gen 1 module . . . can't wait to see what that feels like. Pic's in today's pics.


----------



## Mondo

...dropped two alloys off at Wheelworks Crawley to be tarted up. They'll also fit 2 new FK452s while they're at it.

The other two I'll save for after payday. :?

Oh, damn; shoulda got part-worns! Oh no, it's OK, I remember; I prefer the slow death of aging to being either stabbed or shot. :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...dropped two alloys off at Wheelworks Crawley to be tarted up. They'll also fit 2 new FK452s while they're at it.
> 
> The other two I'll save for after payday. :?
> 
> Oh, damn; shoulda got part-worns! Oh no, it's OK, I remember; I prefer the slow death of aging to being either stabbed or shot. :wink:


I need to do this, are they supplying the fk's, what kind of price am I looking at for all 4?

Richard


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich, have a look on Camskill for the Falken's, they are ridiculously cheap on there.


----------



## Rich196

Oh I know that mate! Just wondering if they supped and fitted new tyre at a reasonable price after a refurb!


----------



## kazinak

Mondo said:


> ...dropped two alloys off at Wheelworks Crawley to be tarted up. They'll also fit 2 new FK452s while they're at it.
> 
> The other two I'll save for after payday. :?
> 
> Oh, damn; shoulda got part-worns! Oh no, it's OK, I remember; I prefer the slow death of aging to being either stabbed or shot. :wink:


you can't go wrong with the Wheelworks, always does perfect job


----------



## gogs

Fitted clear corners today


----------



## 4ndrew

Lookin good gogs!  put em back in and take another pic ;-)


----------



## gogs

4ndrew said:


> Lookin good gogs!  put em back in and take another pic ;-)


Will do mate, was hoping to get it all done today but as per usual ran out of time :lol:

Will get a few pics up tomorrow once there back in


----------



## Mondo

Boys, I got the 452s from Camskill and Wheelworks will fit them, which worked out slightly cheaper than getting the tyres from Wheelworks. About £60/corner inc. fitting my rubber. Can't complain.


----------



## gogs

Mondo said:


> Boys, I got the 452s from Camskill and Wheelworks will fit them, which worked out slightly cheaper than getting the tyres from Wheelworks. About £60/corner inc. fitting my rubber. Can't complain.


Sounds very cheap Mondo! I got a set last year from Camskill, got them on the Votex wheels which are tucked away just now :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Soz; to be clear, the refurb' and fitting supplied rubber is about £60/corner. The wheels from Camskill were £98 each delivered.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Soz; to be clear, the refurb' and fitting supplied rubber is about £60/corner. The wheels from Camskill were £98 each delivered.


think you mean tyres delivered


----------



## Mondo

I _do _mean tyres. :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew

Bought myself a 3 tonne car jack, €60 bargain!


----------



## pablos

Booked the TT in for fitting of KW V1s. Only 4 weeks to wait.....


----------



## tonksy26

4ndrew said:


> Bought myself a 3 tonne car jack, €60 bargain!


Where from ?


----------



## greyhound

Finally got coolant cover in my engine bay, so hardbto get hold of used, my TT life is blossoming


----------



## kazinak

for the QS owners only :wink:

http://www.audiworld.com/news/05/022105b/Audi TT quattro sport.pdf


----------



## jamman

Roof down heating set to 27 and off we go, we being myself and my little girl Olivia firm in the knowledge I would get a bollocking as soon as I got home and I did but was so much fun* and the car sounded well meaty ..... 8)

*bar having to listen to Lady Gaga all the trip


----------



## rustymania

jamman said:


> Roof down heating set to 27 and off we go, we being myself and my little girl Olivia firm in the knowledge I would get a bollocking as soon as I got home and I did but was so much fun* and the car sounded well meaty ..... 8)
> 
> *bar having to listen to Lady Gaga all the trip


thats the way it should be mate!


----------



## nickls13

Mondo said:


> ...dropped two alloys off at Wheelworks Crawley to be tarted up. They'll also fit 2 new FK452s while they're at it.
> 
> The other two I'll save for after payday. :?
> 
> Oh, damn; shoulda got part-worns! Oh no, it's OK, I remember; I prefer the slow death of aging to being either stabbed or shot. :wink:


OH GOD!!! Don't get me started again....

Biting my lip.     :roll:


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> Roof down heating set to 27 and off we go, we being myself and my little girl Olivia firm in the knowledge I would get a bollocking as soon as I got home and I did but was so much fun* and the car sounded well meaty ..... 8)
> 
> *bar having to listen to Lady Gaga all the trip


so say she loves red leather :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark

Replaced the right rear tyre on the TT.

Had to go and rescue the GF last evening, she rang me just as I was leaving the Autosport Show at the NEC to inform me that she'd had to stop on the way home from work with a problem on the car. She said the car was "dragging" to one side and she could smell burning rubber! 

As you can imagine the tyre (brand new Michelin PS3) was completely [email protected]! [smiley=bigcry.gif] It had punctured from a screw in the tread and I reckon it had been deflated for at least a day. Bearing in mind she travels to and from work on Dual Carriageways and doesn't hang about, I reckon she had a lucky escape.

Then she said that the car had been behaving strangely on her way home from work the day before but she'd omitted to tell me! [smiley=argue.gif] Mechanical sympathy is obviously not her strong suit. :lol:

Luckily I'd got a spare tyre at work which I've fitted until I can get another Michelin.

Not a good day at the office.


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roof down heating set to 27 and off we go, we being myself and my little girl Olivia firm in the knowledge I would get a bollocking as soon as I got home and I did but was so much fun* and the car sounded well meaty ..... 8)
> 
> *bar having to listen to Lady Gaga all the trip
> 
> 
> 
> so say she loves red leather :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

She's strange isn't she :lol:


----------



## John-H

She obviously pinches odd shoes from outside shoe shops :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kazinak said:


> for the QS owners only :wink:
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/news/05/022105b/Audi TT quattro sport.pdf


Good find just printed a copy


----------



## sharpshotscott

Today I signed up for this forum and for the life of me can't fugure out what I have to do to be able to send PMs to pplz...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

sharpshotscott said:


> Today I signed up for this forum and for the life of me can't fugure out what I have to do to be able to send PMs to pplz...


You have to have a set number of posts of join the TTOC web membership is only £15 www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Tritium

YELLOW_TT said:


> sharpshotscott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I signed up for this forum and for the life of me can't fugure out what I have to do to be able to send PMs to pplz...
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have a set number of posts of join the TTOC web membership is only £15 http://www.ttoc.co.uk
Click to expand...

Speaking of which , Mods, wouldn't it be a good idea to highlight this fact on/in the sign up process? Would save many confused and frustrated newbies - which included me when I first joined. My apologies if this has been done.


----------



## Diveratt

A day at Waks some ups & downs, great time all the same home at 1 am.


----------



## peter-ss

John-H said:


> She obviously pinches odd shoes from outside shoe shops :roll:


:lol:

I've heard of light fingered before but not light footed!


----------



## nilrem

Went to change my number plate bulbs for LED's and the holders disintegrated in my hands...another job added to the list
Replaced my on/off heater knob
Fitted my engine bling kit from SteviedTT

Like Meatloaf said 2 out of 3 aint bad 

Cheers


----------



## tonksy26

Bought some rear number plate bulb holders.

And did the n249 delete


----------



## thebigdog

Cleaned the throttle body ,done a re-set.(well worth doing runs and goes a lot better!!)
Removed the batteries and then removed and cleaned all the earth points.they were pretty green!
Also changed the pcv valve.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . was introduced to erWin by WestcoTT. Registered, paid my first subscription, and toured around the manuals, etc. What a wealth of info!


----------



## Matty!

Became an officiall Titty owner after travelling to Gloucester!

1.8t 225 With APS Remap & R32 ARBs










And immediately fitted a German passenger side rear light.


----------



## Adam-tt

Where in Gloucester did you get that from I'm sure I have seen it around before


----------



## malstt

Hi matty, nice looking car. Where abouts in the northeast are you ?


----------



## Matty!

Bourton on the Water, the previous owner was on here under the name 'Tallot'

Im from Guisborough mate, you on vagcars?

Today I: Have a question, is there a devoted place for build threads? or do you have to become a member to see them?


----------



## Nilesong

This is a good build thread on the go....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511

Enjoy!


----------



## Tritium

Matty! said:


> Bourton on the Water, the previous owner was on here under the name 'Tallot'
> 
> Im from Guisborough mate, you on vagcars?
> 
> Today I: Have a question, is there a devoted place for build threads? or do you have to become a member to see them?


Well I'll go to the bottom of our stairs... I'm from Guisborough too! ( originally ) 
Welcome to the Guisborough TT owners club - pretty exclusive :lol: mate...


----------



## T3RBO

Matty! said:


> Have a question, is there a devoted place for build threads? or do you have to become a member to see them?


No separate section just placed in the main forums ie mk1 or mk2


----------



## Starry

Received a Tonneau cover from an Ebay purchase.

Fits so easy and really finishes off the top down look. Money well spent. Also found out you could drive with the top down in 5c temperatures and still be comfortable. So glad I went for a roadster.


----------



## 4ndrew

Had a busy tt day really. Attempted to remove a dent in the skirt that I stupidly made with the OEM jack in the dark last week... It came out ok I think, will post some pics later. Also painted one of my rear calipers, I don't believe in painting more than one at a time for some reason! Haha! Also did a bit of work on some scratches, the look way less obvious now 

Ps, took lots of pics while removing the skirt to write up a 'how to' I couldn't find one, does one exist? I won't bother if it does...

Andrew.


----------



## 4ndrew

Oh and I fitted my new forge 007pa  those OEM crimps are a real pain!


----------



## tonksy26

.....This bad boy came 










Iam actually WELL excited to fit it and get to stage 2 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Very nice


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> .....This bad boy came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam actually WELL excited to fit it and get to stage 2 8)


[email protected] I hate you... :wink:

Who's is it? Originally I mean, not now.  Not Pipewerx, is it? Then I really _will _hate you! :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

tonksy26 said:


> .....This bad boy came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam actually WELL excited to fit it and get to stage 2 8)


That's great Tonksy! Enjoy the next stage!!


----------



## tonksy26

XS Power. A few tests are still to be done but if it passes then im going to stock them in and prices will be around £340 posted to your door. 3" downpipe with 200 cell.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . used the absence of my TT and a newly surfaced garage floor as a reason to organize, box up, and label both old parts from past OEM and past mods . . . as well as new parts not yet decided on or installed . . . before carting them all back into the garage again. And woke up early to organize and file old instructions and manuals. Plus, ordered a new Haldex controller from HPA Motorsports in Canada. HPA labels this their Competition Controller . . . It's silver (or gray) and is the same as the orange controller.


----------



## 4ndrew

What you doing with your blue one then?


----------



## jamman

I've heard nothing but bad things about them BUT I believe changes have been made so time will tell. 

(Makes you wonder wtf they didn't get it right first time)


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> What you doing with your blue one then?


Hi Andrew. I'm going to try to return it. I got it from Neuspeed and supposedly they have a 15 day return policy but may charge me a 20% restocking fee. We will see. It's not been installed yet . . . Bought it, and within 72 hours stumbled across this HPA version. If I run into any snags on this, I will let you know!


----------



## jamman

Vrroom said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you doing with your blue one then?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew. I'm going to try to return it. I got it from Neuspeed and supposedly they have a 15 day return policy but may charge me a 20% restocking fee. We will see. It's not been installed yet . . . Bought it, and within 72 hours stumbled across this HPA version. If I run into any snags on this, I will let you know!
Click to expand...

I will be very interested to see how you and Frase get on with this bit of kit.

I must remember to send the Marmite soon mate


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> I've heard nothing but bad things about them BUT I believe changes have been made so time will tell.
> 
> (Makes you wonder wtf they didn't get it right first time)


Now you tell me!  Ha :lol: . . . We'll see. I'll let you know how it goes.  (seriously, besides the low speed binding in turns, the loss of control in high speed turns, and poor performance in bad weather, have you heard anything else?)


----------



## Rich196

Vrroom said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but bad things about them BUT I believe changes have been made so time will tell.
> 
> (Makes you wonder wtf they didn't get it right first time)
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me!  Ha :lol: . . . We'll see. I'll let you know how it goes.  (seriously, besides the low speed binding in turns, the loss of control in high speed turns, and poor performance in bad weather, have you heard anything else?)
Click to expand...

think he was talking about the downpipe


----------



## jamman

Chill mate yes I'm talking about the DP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah hes on about the downpipe. Ive done alot of research into the downpipes and the XS Power company and i believe they have fixed the problem. I will keep everyone updated on how it goes but from first looks it looks like it is now fixed. I know a few had problems with MOT's even though it was a sport cat but im confident the new ones will pass but as you said only time will tell.


----------



## ian222

Fitted the new 008 valve.


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Chill mate yes I'm talking about the DP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is hilarious!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the good laugh. I impressed myself though that I took it basically in stride. I've grown accustommed to doing things that make other people go "uh oh." :roll: or "we better step back a bit . . ." :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

Rich196 said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but bad things about them BUT I believe changes have been made so time will tell.
> 
> (Makes you wonder wtf they didn't get it right first time)
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me!  Ha :lol: . . . We'll see. I'll let you know how it goes.  (seriously, besides the low speed binding in turns, the loss of control in high speed turns, and poor performance in bad weather, have you heard anything else?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he was talking about the downpipe
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich. That was too funny!


----------



## Vrroom

tonksy26 said:


> Yeah hes on about the downpipe. Ive done alot of research into the downpipes and the XS Power company and i believe they have fixed the problem. I will keep everyone updated on how it goes but from first looks it looks like it is now fixed. I know a few had problems with MOT's even though it was a sport cat but im confident the new ones will pass but as you said only time will tell.


Ha! My misunderstanding stems from the fact that I always think it's all about me!  Good luck with your DP! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!


----------



## kazinak

4ndrew said:


> Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!


the posts are free, you can write as many as you want


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!


No one is as bad as Mux.................


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!


No Andrew! :? I didn't know that.  Okay, I learned something new! Now I'll learn how to do that so I don't bother you all any more than I have to!!  My daily sacrifice to the altar of stupidity, for the amusement of the gods and man. :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

ian222 said:


> Fitted the new 008 valve.


whats your review?


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> No one is as bad as Mux.................
Click to expand...




kazinak said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> the posts are free, you can write as many as you want
Click to expand...




4ndrew said:


> Vrroom, you realise you can do multiple quotes in one post right? Your as bad as mux! Haha!


You mean like this Andrew? Whoa  , epiphany! I will adapt!!  Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## Adam-tt

how do you do the multi quotes? never had to do one :?


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom said:


> You mean like this Andrew? Whoa  , epiphany! I will adapt!!  Thanks for the lesson!


Exactly! We have progress 

And Adam, just use the quote function, copy your post, go back, quote the next one, then paste the previous reply, sounds labour-some, but it really isn't ;-)


----------



## Rich196

or when your on the " post a reply screen" scroll down and it will show you previous posts, to the right, you can click quote, and it will add it to your text box


----------



## 4ndrew

Rich196 said:


> or when your on the " post a reply screen" scroll down and it will show you previous posts, to the right, you can click quote, and it will add it to your text box


Or that, I'm rarely on a computer here, usually tapatalk. Forgot you could do it that way


----------



## malstt

malstt said:


> Hi matty, nice looking car. Where abouts in the northeast are you ?


No, hadnt heard of it till now. Will have a look.


----------



## burns

Booked bonnet respray for next Monday, along with full machine polish.


----------



## shell

burns said:


> Booked bonnet respray for next Monday, along with full machine polish.


----------



## 4ndrew

Just cleaned my whole interior, was in a pretty poor state after all the poor weather... Full of rubbish too! Looks like new again now though 

Also cleaned my V6 honeycomb valance, what a pain in the rear! Any easier way than cleaning each bit of honeycomb individually? This is the first time I've been arsed cleaning it properly in months!


----------



## tonksy26

4ndrew said:


> Just cleaned my whole interior, was in a pretty poor state after all the poor weather... Full of rubbish too! Looks like new again now though
> 
> Also cleaned my V6 honeycomb valance, what a pain in the rear! Any easier way than cleaning each bit of honeycomb individually? This is the first time I've been arsed cleaning it properly in months!


I wanted to clean mine as I was going to spray mine but no matter what I use I cnt get the dirt off and out of the little honeycombs


----------



## Mondo

A pressure washer? :?


----------



## SteveMaybury

...or if a pressure washer fails, a soft-bristled toothbrush?


----------



## tonksy26

SteveMaybury said:


> ...or if a pressure washer fails, a soft-bristled toothbrush?


Tried a toothbrush :/

Will try jet washer tonight.


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> SteveMaybury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or if a pressure washer fails, a soft-bristled toothbrush?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a toothbrush :/
> 
> Will try jet washer tonight.
Click to expand...

I tend to find cats/kittens work best you do have to push them quite hard into the little crannies though don't be put off by the sound they make they like it (I think) :wink:

Here's one of my neighbours kittens after a wash and wax session


----------



## 4ndrew

Toothbrush was wrecked after about 2 mins, ended up using a green pot scrubbing pad, did the job ok ;-)

Might give the kitten method a go next time! Haha!

On another note, battery died, went right down to 9.5v... Had the radio on too long I suspect. Jump started it with my lawnmower! Haha!


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned my whole interior, was in a pretty poor state after all the poor weather... Full of rubbish too! Looks like new again now though
> 
> Also cleaned my V6 honeycomb valance, what a pain in the rear! Any easier way than cleaning each bit of honeycomb individually? This is the first time I've been arsed cleaning it properly in months!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to clean mine as I was going to spray mine but no matter what I use I cnt get the dirt off and out of the little honeycombs
Click to expand...

LOL..... cant believe im reading this just cleaned mine. Need a soft paintbrush and meguires quick wax. Then dry with a towel. Just sponge washing dont work you need to get in those honey comb nooks and crannies. 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned my whole interior, was in a pretty poor state after all the poor weather... Full of rubbish too! Looks like new again now though
> 
> Also cleaned my V6 honeycomb valance, what a pain in the rear! Any easier way than cleaning each bit of honeycomb individually? This is the first time I've been arsed cleaning it properly in months!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to clean mine as I was going to spray mine but no matter what I use I cnt get the dirt off and out of the little honeycombs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... cant believe im reading this just cleaned mine. Need a soft paintbrush and meguires quick wax. Then dry with a towel. Just sponge washing dont work you need to get in those honey comb nooks and crannies.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I'd say the QS one is a little easier being painted, sticks to the V6 one like glue... :-(


----------



## Stueyturn

Got my VCDS-Lite registered so got my alarm chirp activated and auto locking, started to try some data logging but decided it was probably better waiting for someone to do the laptop bit for me 

Also found the split vacuum hose which I knew was in there somewhere so pulling a lot smoother than it was before now, well pleased!

Oh and have just given her a wee wash 

Stu.


----------



## SteveMaybury

jamman said:


>


 :lol:

It's hard not to love a wet pus...

...ah, never mind.


----------



## ian222

adam-tt said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the new 008 valve.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your review?
Click to expand...

It looks better lol. Other than that not much difference maybe slightly louder now.


----------



## myauditt225

Spent more cash at the dealers for a fuel level sensor and fitted it,fingers crossed the dodgy fuel readings are no more


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my private plate as my paperwork arrived from the DVLA..... 2nd car this plate has been on and suits the Qs to a T...T 

Also booked her to TT shop for chassis mods H&R ARB kit, superpro bushes and defcon 2's, roll on next month. 

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted my private plate as my paperwork arrived from the DVLA..... 2nd car this plate has been on and suits the Qs to a T...T
> 
> Also booked her to TT shop for chassis mods H&R ARB kit, superpro bushes and defcon 2's, roll on next month.
> 
> Damien.


How much that setting you back ?  Sounds a nice set up though


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my private plate as my paperwork arrived from the DVLA..... 2nd car this plate has been on and suits the Qs to a T...T
> 
> Also booked her to TT shop for chassis mods H&R ARB kit, superpro bushes and defcon 2's, roll on next month.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> How much that setting you back ?  Sounds a nice set up though
Click to expand...

Don't ask.....    But i think its gona be a step towards TT chassis excellence, and transform my QS, then following month blue haldex. 

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my private plate as my paperwork arrived from the DVLA..... 2nd car this plate has been on and suits the Qs to a T...T
> 
> Also booked her to TT shop for chassis mods H&R ARB kit, superpro bushes and defcon 2's, roll on next month.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> How much that setting you back ?  Sounds a nice set up though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask.....    But i think its gona be a step towards TT chassis excellence, and transform my QS, then following month blue haldex.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Haha please share... as i was looking at possibly getting the same set up but price depending... Pm me if you want rather than post for the whole world to see


----------



## Mike46

Got my caliper paint!... now just need to build up the enthusiasm to paint them! :lol:

Also ordered a few other bits


----------



## Rich196

Black rear Audi ring came today, dont know whether ill put them on, if I do what shall I do with the TT badge? remove it? anyone got any photos, or their black rear rings?

Looking forward to a more exciting package turning up tomorrow!!


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Looking forward to a more exciting package turning up tomorrow!!


Oh dear!! :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted a new N75


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> Black rear Audi ring came today, dont know whether ill put them on, if I do what shall I do with the TT badge? remove it? anyone got any photos, or their black rear rings?
> 
> Looking forward to a more exciting package turning up tomorrow!!


----------



## Ruffmeister

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted my private plate as my paperwork arrived from the DVLA..... 2nd car this plate has been on and suits the Qs to a T...T
> 
> Also booked her to TT shop for chassis mods H&R ARB kit, superpro bushes and defcon 2's, roll on next month.
> 
> Damien.


I have the R32 ARBS and Superpro castor bushes and it made a real positive difference. Seeing as you have gone stiffer and defcon 2's as well, it should be pretty tight!

Fitted my Forge Big Knob that I picked up from Autosport on Saturday 










I like!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Black rear Audi ring came today, dont know whether ill put them on, if I do what shall I do with the TT badge? remove it? anyone got any photos, or their black rear rings?
> 
> Looking forward to a more exciting package turning up tomorrow!!


This one ok?

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rear Audi ring came today, dont know whether ill put them on, if I do what shall I do with the TT badge? remove it? anyone got any photos, or their black rear rings?
> 
> Looking forward to a more exciting package turning up tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> This one ok?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Quite like that actually, didnt know if the other badges would go being silver. But doesnt look to bad, are you keeping or removing yours?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rear Audi ring came today, dont know whether ill put them on, if I do what shall I do with the TT badge? remove it? anyone got any photos, or their black rear rings?
> 
> Looking forward to a more exciting package turning up tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> This one ok?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite like that actually, didnt know if the other badges would go being silver. But doesnt look to bad, are you keeping or removing yours?
Click to expand...

Hi Rich,
Think i am going to keep them for now. It does look ok in the metal. My QS black theme seems to forgive the black rings, and works well.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . received the Haldex Gen 1 Competition controller from HPA Motorsports (Pic in today's pics). Also, the shop called to say my ECU arrived from Germany and they'll be sending it up to the tuning shop for remapping. Hopefully, with it overnighted up and back, they'll have it in my TT by Thursday.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome Vrroom, really looking forward to your findings. I was speaking to a friend of mine who had one fitted to his R32 and he said you learn to live with the slow parking slight binding effect. He did say that i should go for the blue on my QS though? which was interesting?


----------



## T3RBO

Turned orange


----------



## burns

T3RBO said:


> Turned orange


Congratulations! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

burns said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turned orange
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

+1. Just remember, power corrupts, absoluTTe power corrupts absoluTTely. :roll:


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome Vrroom, really looking forward to your findings. I was speaking to a friend of mine who had one fitted to his R32 and he said you learn to live with the slow parking slight binding effect. He did say that i should go for the blue on my QS though? which was interesting?





T3RBO said:


> Turned orange





burns said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turned orange
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...




Mondo said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turned orange
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. Just remember, power corrupts, absoluTTe power corrupts absoluTTely. :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks guys! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Matty!

T3RBO said:


> Matty! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question, is there a devoted place for build threads? or do you have to become a member to see them?
> 
> 
> 
> No separate section just placed in the main forums ie mk1 or mk2
Click to expand...

Could I make this as a suggestion?

As being a newbie (on here) I find it hard to follow project threads without having to sift through all the other general chat.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## 4ndrew

Matty! said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matty! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question, is there a devoted place for build threads? or do you have to become a member to see them?
> 
> 
> 
> No separate section just placed in the main forums ie mk1 or mk2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could I make this as a suggestion?
> 
> As being a newbie (on here) I find it hard to follow project threads without having to sift through all the other general chat.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...

+1 that's actually a pretty good idea ;-)


----------



## T3RBO

Are you suggesting we delete all the general chat from members build threads, or do you mean you can't search 'build thread' without seeing other topics?

I quickly found 42 build threads by searching the word 'build' in topic title only.


----------



## 4ndrew

Suggesting a new subcategory, I mainly view this forum from my phone, and the search ain't worth a hill of beans through tapatalk...


----------



## T3RBO

Oh right... that has been suggested fairly recently and think it was left with the site owner to decide.


----------



## Mike46

Got a few bits for the TT!! Just need to get around to fitting them now.


----------



## Adam-tt

Mike46 said:


> Got a few bits for the TT!! Just need to get around to fitting them now.


there easy to fit stop being lazy :-D


----------



## Mike46

adam-tt said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few bits for the TT!! Just need to get around to fitting them now.
> 
> 
> 
> there easy to fit stop being lazy :-D
Click to expand...

Haha well I've got another 3 and a bit weeks until I can actually drive it so I'm sure I'll find time!


----------



## Mondo

...picked up 2 freshly refurb'd wheels.









2 down, two to go.


----------



## Mondo

Hmmm... I'm wondering what they might look like with exposed bolts and a set of these in the centres: http://www.88gogoshop.com/ecommerce/aud ... attro.html

Instead of putting back the original caps. Whadya think? :?


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... I'm wondering what they might look like with exposed bolts and a set of these in the centres: http://www.88gogoshop.com/ecommerce/aud ... attro.html
> 
> Instead of putting back the original caps. Whadya think? :?


Wheels came out good, but don't do that, won't look right!


----------



## Rich196

Had a play with a TTS on the way home around Horsham, it was silver with a gecko badge on the rear! By god that flys compared to my unmapped 225!

When he was booting it there as some blueish black smoke when he go back on the power after a gear change is that normal?

Also how well does a stage 2 mk1 225 keep up with a standard TTS?


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> ...Also how well does a stage 2 mk1 225 keep up with a standard TTS?...


Pretty well, judging by some fun Trev and I had at my first ever (and last...  ) meet some time ago. Thought it would be interesting to see how close we were. Was expecting to be whupped but as far as I could tell we seemed pretty evenly matched. Which is more than can be said for sTTranger's TTRS. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Dunno if Trev was trying or not, but I bloody was! And held my own. Someone came up to me afterwards and said he couldn't keep up. Silly me; I thought he wasn't bothered to try, but turns out he wasn't remapped. Think that experience may have convinced him to sort that out.

As it should you, Rich. Pull ya finger, FFS. Wak's not far from you. :wink:


----------



## Mike46

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3503616.htm

This belong to anyone on the forum?

Looks mint!!


----------



## adajason

Mondo said:


> ...picked up 2 freshly refurb'd wheels.
> 
> 
> 2 down, two to go.


They look great, where did you get them done? and how much?


----------



## Mondo

Wheelworks Crawley. £60+VAT/corner. Pretty good.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Wheelworks Crawley. £60+VAT/corner. Pretty good.


got any before pictures?


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> got any before pictures?


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got any before pictures?
Click to expand...

rockie error!!! go take some before and after pictures of the second pair now!


----------



## tonksy26

sprayed my v6 rear valence in gloss black to match my v6 spoiler, front splitter and front grille  Will fit tomorrow and take some pics 

im also gettin rather depressed having to look at my winter wheels ..... wish summer would hurry up.


----------



## 4ndrew

tonksy26 said:


> sprayed my v6 rear valence in gloss black to match my v6 spoiler, front splitter and front grille  Will fit tomorrow and take some pics
> 
> im also gettin rather depressed having to look at my winter wheels ..... wish summer would hurry up.


Unless there's snow on the horizon, mine are coming off as soon as february comes


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mike46 said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3503616.htm
> 
> This belong to anyone on the forum?
> 
> Looks mint!!


The mans got taste!!  nicely done

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had the qS serviced haldex oil and filter + brake fluid changed at Elite great jod at a good price as ever


----------



## 4ndrew

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had the qS serviced haldex oil and filter + brake fluid changed at Elite great jod at a good price as ever


Mines goin in next week. How often should, brake fluid, power steering fluid and gear box oil need changing?


----------



## 4ndrew

Was just browsing, seeing what TT's are for sale over here and came across this one, what colour is this? Strange combo.

http://cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/2856225


----------



## Rich196

4ndrew said:


> Was just browsing, seeing what TT's are for sale over here and came across this one, what colour is this? Strange combo.
> 
> http://cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/2856225


I think top gear called a colour like that "Jewish racing gold" ill go with that


----------



## Mondo

Dunno; bilge pump beige? Bottom burp brown? Ready for stripping and painting in anything else? :?


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Also how well does a stage 2 mk1 225 keep up with a standard TTS?...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty well,
> 
> As it should you, Rich. Pull ya finger, FFS. Wak's not far from you. :wink:
Click to expand...

oh yeh, heard from the guy that owns it, its mapped, milltek'd and a few other things about 330bhp, didnt stand a chance, good fun tho!


----------



## chubby 46

I am now a tt owner   , well the wife is :wink: :wink: , bit of a late xmas pressent. Also joined the TT owners club today


----------



## cabbie-uk

got this lot


----------



## T3RBO

Very nice mate, it that all from ECS?


----------



## cabbie-uk

hi mate yea all ecs , i went for standard lightned pulleys not the underdrive version , and complete dogbone , the sump i got from volkbits , and from stealers the pickup pipe plus o ring /gaskets etc .


----------



## TTSPORT666

Clay bar'd my QS multispokes..... dont ask yes im OCD but my god are they silky smooth now!!! 

Also phoned audi to buy a new disc cover for my door handle as have tiny scratch on one...... 50 quid for one????? 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Clay bar'd my QS multispokes..... dont ask yes im OCD but my god are they silky smooth now!!!
> 
> Also phoned audi to buy a new disc cover for my door handle as have tiny scratch on one...... 50 quid for one?????
> 
> Damien.


Can I have your old one? Mine has a little more than a couple of scratches ;-)


----------



## Mondo

...got a lovely item from Saikou Michi-San.


----------



## nordic

Got everything ready to replace oil pump tomorrow


----------



## Vrroom

. . . am going to go pick up my TT!  2 and a half weeks without it  . . . I've gone through withdrawal  and back again  . . . but I have persevered.  My TT returneth. I am a fortunate man. 8) Pics later in its new bat cave.


----------



## Vrroom

TT picked up and returned. All is good.


----------



## Gazzer

took her to work and washed polished and leather trated her............shame i have to drive home & get her dirty again :x


----------



## Slackadder

...got the aircom recharged at Kwik-fit.

£29.99 all in and took an hour. Seems cooler and the system quieter (had the car on warranty until the end of the month or so so wanted the system checked). Recovered quite a bit of gas bit very little oil - lets hope the re-charge invigorates the seals and all is now good ready for the summer.

Now just got to sort out the welding on the cat heatshield.... it is getting on my T*ts!!!

Anthony


----------



## spearhunter#2

Managed to get the car out on a semi dry, above freezing temp day for the first time since getting the H&R ARB's and Wish bone bushes done...

All I can say is  wow! I love it.


----------



## Mondo

...attached the catch can to the bulkhead. Ran out of time, so maybe tomorrow I'll finish the job and connect it all up.


----------



## Vrroom

spearhunter#2 said:


> Managed to get the car out on a semi dry, above freezing temp day for the first time since getting the H&R ARB's and Wish bone bushes done...
> 
> All I can say is  wow! I love it.


Glad to hear you got great results! Can't wait to get H&R ARB's myself! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NAFE_P

Took my car round to RudeBadgers house and we ...

replaced dead brake light bulb which also fixed the front fogs that had stopped working
changed settings via vagcom to activate beep when locking, window control with key fob and auto-lock over 15mph.

Just the faulty door mechanism, thermostat and worn brakes left to sort out which is all being done at the Indy garage Dialynx on Wednesday.


----------



## 4ndrew

Washed, waxed, got rid of all the tar and leather treated! Over all a good day


----------



## E3 YOB

Cracked my sump. Over all, moderate day [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

Won £2.60 on the Euromilions might splash out on a few mods


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Won £2.60 on the Euromilions might splash out on a few mods


Kaz's WAK box + postage


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won £2.60 on the Euromilions might splash out on a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz's WAK box + postage
Click to expand...

Was thinking of a B&Q key hole protector


----------



## Vrroom

. . . started assembling the shelving for the TT's garage. Being organized is somewhere in my future! [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won £2.60 on the Euromilions might splash out on a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz's WAK box + postage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking of a B&Q key hole protector
Click to expand...

Thought that mod was way more pricey than that ;-)


----------



## dtsdesignz

Fitted an in closed Ramair induction kit, satin black looks OEM and not to noisy and I now have a little chatter noise when changing gear. Result.


----------



## Rich196

had an awesome day with the beast.... oh and here's the car!



















oh and in the excitement picked up the milltek!


----------



## T3RBO

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won £2.60 on the Euromilions might splash out on a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz's WAK box + postage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking of a B&Q key hole protector
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

dtsdesignz said:


> Fitted an in closed Ramair induction kit, satin black looks OEM and not to noisy and I now have a little chatter noise when changing gear. Result.


The chatter could be as a result of a failed diverter valve.

Mine used to do that; the diverter valve had failed, which caused the turbo to stall when lifting off the throttle!


----------



## 4ndrew

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won £2.60 on the Euromilions might splash out on a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz's WAK box + postage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking of a B&Q key hole protector
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought that mod was way more pricey than that ;-)
Click to expand...

No, but i can see how it's classy looks might make you think otherwise...


----------



## Rich196

Got this, after driving into the centre of London, and back, around 120 mile round trip


----------



## TTSPORT666

spearhunter#2 said:


> Managed to get the car out on a semi dry, above freezing temp day for the first time since getting the H&R ARB's and Wish bone bushes done...
> 
> All I can say is  wow! I love it.


Ah wow... having my QS H&R ARB'd next month cannot wait? so does she transfer her weight better??? 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> had an awesome day with the beast.... oh and here's the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and in the excitement picked up the milltek!


She looks so nice....white really suits the TT mk1... Ah man why could audi have not done a pearl white QS!! would have looked sick with the black roof and detailing!! 

Milltek eh!! jealous. 

Damien.


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get the car out on a semi dry, above freezing temp day for the first time since getting the H&R ARB's and Wish bone bushes done...
> 
> All I can say is  wow! I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah wow... having my QS H&R ARB'd next month cannot wait? so does he transfer her weight better???
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I'm envious. :mrgreen: Wish I'd done the H&R ARB's while she was in the shop this past 2 weeks . . . ah, a missed opportunity. I'll be right behind you Damien!


----------



## burns

Bought a new LCR splitter. Hoping not to maul this one to death. :roll:

However, whilst at the Seat dealership, the parts guy took me out to see the car he and his son share: a Seat Toledo. He wanted to demonstrate to me that an LCR splitter has in fact been fitted to a Seat once upon a time. I was giggling as he walked me round to his car; I collapsed in fits when I saw it! Not only does it have the LCR splitter on the front, it also has one on the rear! :lol: As shit as that sounds now...it was so much worse in the flesh! :lol:

Wish I'd had the foresight to take a photograph for you guys!


----------



## Vrroom

burns said:


> Bought a new LCR splitter. Hoping not to maul this one to death. :roll:
> 
> However, whilst at the Seat dealership, the parts guy took me out to see the car he and his son share: a Seat Toledo. He wanted to demonstrate to me that an LCR splitter has in fact been fitted to a Seat once upon a time. I was giggling as he walked me round to his car; I collapsed in fits when I saw it! Not only does it have the LCR splitter on the front, it also has one on the rear! :lol: As shit as that sounds now...it was so much worse in the flesh! :lol:
> 
> Wish I'd had the foresight to take a photograph for you guys!


Then I hope he had the coordinating spoiler in the front too! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

Vrroom said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a new LCR splitter. Hoping not to maul this one to death. :roll:
> 
> However, whilst at the Seat dealership, the parts guy took me out to see the car he and his son share: a Seat Toledo. He wanted to demonstrate to me that an LCR splitter has in fact been fitted to a Seat once upon a time. I was giggling as he walked me round to his car; I collapsed in fits when I saw it! Not only does it have the LCR splitter on the front, it also has one on the rear! :lol: As shit as that sounds now...it was so much worse in the flesh! :lol:
> 
> Wish I'd had the foresight to take a photograph for you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hope he had the coordinating spoiler in the front too! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Wish I'd suggested that - the car couldn't have looked any worse for it! :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

Here you go Burns . . . this should work well with it [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## burns

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Vrroom said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get the car out on a semi dry, above freezing temp day for the first time since getting the H&R ARB's and Wish bone bushes done...
> 
> All I can say is  wow! I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah wow... having my QS H&R ARB'd next month cannot wait? so does he transfer her weight better???
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm envious. :mrgreen: Wish I'd done the H&R ARB's while she was in the shop this past 2 weeks . . . ah, a missed opportunity. I'll be right behind you Damien!
Click to expand...

No worries Vrroom, i'm jealous of your new haldex lol....  Hey the great thing is learning from each other's experiences. And from that making the right mod decisions.

Damien.


----------



## dtsdesignz

peter-ss said:


> dtsdesignz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted an in closed Ramair induction kit, satin black looks OEM and not to noisy and I now have a little chatter noise when changing gear. Result.
> 
> 
> 
> The chatter could be as a result of a failed diverter valve.
> 
> Mine used to do that; the diverter valve had failed, which caused the turbo to stall when lifting off the throttle!
Click to expand...

It seems to only do it in the first couple of gears and I haven't noticed any other problems... A forge item is being ordered soon so I'll be able to tell the difference after I've fitted that.


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> Here you go Burns . . . this should work well with it [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


I sense a Group Buy coming on... :roll:


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hey the great thing is learning from each other's experiences. And from that making the right mod decisions.
> 
> Damien.


Agreed! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lesstatt

Fitted my numberplate surrounds from Awesome, looking damm good as well i think


----------



## rustymania

NAFE_P said:


> Took my car round to RudeBadgers house and we ...
> 
> replaced dead brake light bulb which also fixed the front fogs that had stopped working
> changed settings via vagcom to activate beep when locking, window control with key fob and auto-lock over 15mph.
> 
> Just the faulty door mechanism, thermostat and worn brakes left to sort out which is all being done at the Indy garage Dialynx on Wednesday.


I like the sound of beeping when locking!


----------



## Mondo

...put off doing the hoses for my catch can until next Monday, when I can take all day.

Ordered some SS M6 countersunk bolts as spares for my bling kit, and 'cause I've used one to mount my VDTA more securely. I'll take a SS Allen head over a strip-at-the-drop-of-a-hat plastic Philips any day.


----------



## Mike46

Fitted my new grill after a lot of swearing and brute force!! Still not sure if i like it or not though, peoples thoughts??









Also painted my brake calipers, will take a better picture once i get my audi ring decals on!









Now to buy some more bits!!


----------



## Vrroom

Mike46 said:


> Fitted my new grill after a lot of swearing and brute force!! Still not sure if i like it or not though, peoples thoughts??
> View attachment 1


That grill looks great on your car! Sleek and stealth. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mike46 said:


> Fitted my new grill after a lot of swearing and brute force!! Still not sure if i like it or not though, peoples thoughts??
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Also painted my brake calipers, will take a better picture once i get my audi ring decals on!
> 
> 
> Now to buy some more bits!!


Honestly.... i think the audi badge is beaut!! you are taking away the cars identity and personality when you ditch the badge? Why not go for a stealthy black front ring badge. Everyone is different and i respect freedom of expression. But i've never been a fan of removing the rings. :?

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

Self teaching on Paint.Net to try and remove the boom from some of the nicer motion blur shots that Redline did for me.

Attempt no.1.










PS, if anyone is really good at this stuff and wants to do it for me then I would be grateful. You dont know what you dont know until you have a go 
You can still see the photographers reflection


----------



## 4ndrew

Matt B said:


> Self teaching on Paint.Net to try and remove the boom from some of the nicer motion blur shots that Redline did for me.
> 
> Attempt no.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, if anyone is really good at this stuff and wants to do it for me then I would be grateful. You dont know what you dont know until you have a go
> You can still see the photographers reflection


Looking good Matt


----------



## Adam-tt

Matt B said:


> Self teaching on Paint.Net to try and remove the boom from some of the nicer motion blur shots that Redline did for me.
> 
> Attempt no.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, if anyone is really good at this stuff and wants to do it for me then I would be grateful. You dont know what you dont know until you have a go
> You can still see the photographers reflection


Matt if you send me the photo via email i will have a go on photoshop


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

First time out with the roof down today.... a bit chilly, but what a feeling!! 8)


----------



## Vrroom

SmOkiNjOe said:


> First time out with the roof down today.... a bit chilly, but what a feeling!! 8)


Lucky you! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] There's nothing like it! Enjoy!! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

. . . changed the ECU program from stock to stage 3+ at 93 oct. Continued with pulling the garage together with more shelves, etc. Hopefully tonight I'll sit down with the new VAG Com set up and play with that a bit. We'll see. Snowing and ice storm . . . so kept the TT safe in it's bat cave for the day.


----------



## Mondo

Not much, but I...

...got some M6 SS hex bolts as spares for my bling kit.

Was' originals on the left, a combination of 42DD washers and Boltmeup (eBay) bolts on the right:









Oh, and unrelated, but the original pic of this was 1.3MB! Quick 'n' easy resizing tip; open the file with Microsoft Office Picture Manager, Picture -> Compress Pictures, tick 'Documents'. I then cropped it a little too, to be 6x4, and it dropped to about 100K. Much quicker to upload that way. :wink:


----------



## VSeager

Didn't do any mods, but did fill up at Sainsbury using a 12p per litre off voucher which meant I got a tank of Super Unleaded at 125.9 

Made sure I was as empty as possible before hand!


----------



## 4ndrew

VSeager said:


> Didn't do any mods, but did fill up at Sainsbury using a 12p per litre off voucher which meant I got a tank of Super Unleaded at 125.9
> 
> Made sure I was as empty as possible before hand!


Usually those things have a £40 limit, you did well to get a full tank out of it!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . drove with the top down!!!! 59F/15C and sunny! It felt great! Plus . . . I put the new Haldex controller through its parking lot paces. Thought I noticed bind at 2 instances . . . then tried to get it to repeat and couldn't. Cork-screwed through the entire parking lot in 1st gear, at idle revs, and never a single bind. But . . . also put it on the highway to really open her up, Haldex and all. Lovely! And as an excuse to drive somewhere, went to the store and bought a rolling tool cabinet for the newly floored garage . . . that I'll have to pick up Thursday (couldn't fit it in the TT!). The rest of the day was spent in the office in an attempt to pay for all things TT. All in all . . . a good day!


----------



## Brendanb86

Just about to set off on a 780 mile round trip over 2 days for work... In my girlfriends diesel Megane [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I wish I was going in the TT but don't really fancy putting them miles on it and all that money in the tank! Let's hope the TT is in one piece when I return! Already made sure she did the Tesco's shopping online so she didn't have to play carpark roulette  :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Ordered coilovers from Awesome... went for the FK Silverline's 

(bought a Forge turbo hose as well but less excited about that :lol: )


----------



## Vrroom

. . . got to drive the TT on another beautiful day. Plus, I spent quite a while on the phone with HPA Motorsports trying to get all the facts straight about their Haldex gen 1 competition controller. I'm happy with their answers and posted them on the Haldex thread.


----------



## NAFE_P

had the thermostat replaced, door mechanism replaced and new front brakes and pads fitted. Temp sits on 90 now and all is well


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

My missus had a go at driving the V6 today for the first time... she took it really steady, nervous as hell... and we got burned off by a Lewis pie van on the M4 near Swansea.


----------



## roddy

today,,, R32 (front 24mm and rear 21mm ) anti roll bars with standard rubber bushes,,,powerflex bushes front wishbones and rear swing arm,, and 4 wheel alignment.....they say this makes a difference,, well it sure does,, it turns a comfortabe delight to drive car into a bloody go cart, ( is this really what i want from my TT,, ) ok the handling is a lot tighter and the steering much more precise , but heavier and much more constant vibration, and a general increase in road and exhaust ( miltek ) noise,,,this is not what i wanted,, :? just driven 100 miles and well,, the jury is still out on this one,,,,,,,,,,,, surelly it is possibe to get the stiffness without the harshness :? 
also , 1 inner CV and a new master cylinder,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1100 quid


----------



## T3RBO

Not heard anyone report that before


----------



## kazinak

received few forge hoses :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Took my rear windscreen brake light out fitted quattro script. Thought oh god why did i bother?? :?

On the upside my probolt black anodised gearshift surround bolts arrived, fitted and they look awesome with my forge black knob. Hopefully some pics soon. Ordered clutch pedal switch. 

Damien.


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scottishloveknot

car passed mot no problems!!


----------



## Matt B

roddy said:


> today,,, R32 (front 24mm and rear 21mm ) anti roll bars with standard rubber bushes,,,powerflex bushes front wishbones and rear swing arm,, and 4 wheel alignment.....they say this makes a difference,, well it sure does,, it turns a comfortabe delight to drive car into a bloody go cart, ( is this really what i want from my TT,, ) ok the handling is a lot tighter and the steering much more precise , but heavier and much more constant vibration, and a general increase in road and exhaust ( miltek ) noise,,,this is not what i wanted,, :? just driven 100 miles and well,, the jury is still out on this one,,,,,,,,,,,, surelly it is possibe to get the stiffness without the harshness :?
> also , 1 inner CV and a new master cylinder,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1100 quid


Mmmmm, not sure about that. I think somethings not quite right.
Now if you had fitted some uprated engine mountings like I have then maybe I could understand the vibration. You should drive 5 miles in mine mate lololololol.
I would get it checked out.


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> today,,, R32 (front 24mm and rear 21mm ) anti roll bars with standard rubber bushes,,,powerflex bushes front wishbones and rear swing arm,, and 4 wheel alignment.....they say this makes a difference,, well it sure does,, it turns a comfortabe delight to drive car into a bloody go cart, ( is this really what i want from my TT,, ) ok the handling is a lot tighter and the steering much more precise , but heavier and much more constant vibration, and a general increase in road and exhaust ( miltek ) noise,,,this is not what i wanted,, :? just driven 100 miles and well,, the jury is still out on this one,,,,,,,,,,,, surelly it is possibe to get the stiffness without the harshness :?
> also , 1 inner CV and a new master cylinder,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1100 quid


Bloody hell Roddy. Good to have an honest opinion. Do you think the ARB's contributed to the harshness? or more the powerflex bushes? 
Damien.


----------



## kazinak

TTSPORT666 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> today,,, R32 (front 24mm and rear 21mm ) anti roll bars with standard rubber bushes,,,powerflex bushes front wishbones and rear swing arm,, and 4 wheel alignment.....they say this makes a difference,, well it sure does,, it turns a comfortabe delight to drive car into a bloody go cart, ( is this really what i want from my TT,, ) ok the handling is a lot tighter and the steering much more precise , but heavier and much more constant vibration, and a general increase in road and exhaust ( miltek ) noise,,,this is not what i wanted,, :? just driven 100 miles and well,, the jury is still out on this one,,,,,,,,,,,, surelly it is possibe to get the stiffness without the harshness :?
> also , 1 inner CV and a new master cylinder,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1100 quid
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell Roddy. Good to have an honest opinion. Do you think the ARB's contributed to the harshness? or more the powerflex bushes?
> Damien.
Click to expand...

i would say arb's


----------



## roddy

TTSPORT666 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> today,,, R32 (front 24mm and rear 21mm ) anti roll bars with standard rubber bushes,,,powerflex bushes front wishbones and rear swing arm,, and 4 wheel alignment.....they say this makes a difference,, well it sure does,, it turns a comfortabe delight to drive car into a bloody go cart, ( is this really what i want from my TT,, ) ok the handling is a lot tighter and the steering much more precise , but heavier and much more constant vibration, and a general increase in road and exhaust ( miltek ) noise,,,this is not what i wanted,, :? just driven 100 miles and well,, the jury is still out on this one,,,,,,,,,,,, surelly it is possibe to get the stiffness without the harshness :?
> also , 1 inner CV and a new master cylinder,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1100 quid
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell Roddy. Good to have an honest opinion. Do you think the ARB's contributed to the harshness? or more the powerflex bushes?
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Hi mate,,,, i would say def the powerflex for the harshness and the arb for the stifness,,, the stiffness is ok, but for road use dont be tempted to go any thicker,,, ragarding the bushes,,, plastic,,, not the most forgiving material,, i dont know about the superpro, i know they are a bit more expensive so may be a bit more subtle ( !! ) or the defcon, they have rubber, just not so much as the OEM,,, ideally i would now want something progresive, which i think maybe the defcons, being rubber , will provide, i am not totally slaging the set up , it does stiffen and tighten the car up a lot,, but if i wanted a roller scate i would buy one,, from a TT i am looking for something a little more, lets say, mature,,and also the noise level, it has doubled !! and the constant " feel " of the road through the stering wheel :? i would say definatly get a shot of one which has the changes done to see if it is what you want........
PS , just done another 70 odd miles on fast open A roads, ( but not going fast ) and i am getting used to it but def feel it in my arms


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice write up Roddy mate.

Im after a fast Gt not a track day stiff arsed luge on ice. I think the R32 ARB's are actually not as thick as the H&R's im going for? Roddy you on standard suspension or have you gone coilovers?

Damien.


----------



## roddy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice write up Roddy mate.
> 
> Im after a fast Gt not a track day stiff arsed luge on ice. I think the R32 ARB's are actually not as thick as the H&R's im going for? Roddy you on standard suspension or have you gone coilovers?
> 
> Damien.


morning,,, the H&R is thicker and twice the price,, ( tho the diff is only 150 qd , which on the scale of things is not a lot if supper stiff is what you want ),, i am on standard suspension , i had been considering a coilover for front and adj ride hight kit for rear but now feel that is not necessary unless for added advantage of ride hight facility, i might still do it but will definatly have a progresive spring arrangment and adj shocks..... in the "old days " we used to get what was then called " competition bushes " which were stiffer rubber and was a much better solution for general road use,


----------



## Mondo

Hmmm... Maybe the ARBs are too much for your own personal preference. :? I (eventually) went Superpro all 'round, standard front and 4Motion rear ARBs, S-Line shocks and Eibach they-may-raise-your-ride-height-but-were-fine-for-me springs. For me it seems a good balance between firm and compliant. If that makes sense. Which it probably doesn't. 

Your shocks/springs will have a huge part to play. Sorry you're not enjoying the change; never good when that happens.


----------



## roddy

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... Maybe the ARBs are too much for your own personal preference. :? I (eventually) went Superpro all 'round, standard front and 4Motion rear ARBs, S-Line shocks and Eibach they-may-raise-your-ride-height-but-were-fine-for-me springs. For me it seems a good balance between firm and compliant. If that makes sense. Which it probably doesn't.
> 
> Your shocks/springs will have a huge part to play. Sorry you're not enjoying the change; never good when that happens.


 are the superpro also plastic,,did you have the powerflex in before the superpro..you would then be in a good position to compare ,, the balance between firm and compliant is what i was looking for, but dont think i have got,,, now hoping the plastic softens up a bit  and looses the harshness with out loosing any firmness,, :roll:


----------



## jamman

Roddy to be honest I dont think you are going to get any softening up from the bushes etc which is not good news for you, from what I've read I think that's where your problem is as I've found the ARB upgrade a great mod.

I would suggest seeing how you go with it for a couple of weeks and if needs be then get them swapped out which whilst is an additional cost is way better than having a car you are not enjoying driving.


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> Roddy to be honest I dont think you are going to get any softening up from the bushes etc which is not good news for you, from what I've read I think that's where your problem is as I've found the ARB upgrade a great mod.
> 
> I would suggest seeing how you go with it for a couple of weeks and if needs be then get them swapped out which whilst is an additional cost is way better than having a car you are not enjoying driving.


yes i am happy with the arb s and will give the plastic a chance , but if i do change i think it will have to be rubber,, defcons ? it is not that i am not enjoying driving it but i do a lot of miles and just not sure of long term implications.,,, and the noise !!!


----------



## Mondo

I didn't have anything other than crappy OEM perishing rubber before going the Superpro route. They're also 'plastic' - well, some sort of rubbery compound at least. I don't remember them making things harsher; sharper, certainly, but not harsh.

The Defcon's are metal inserts, so there's no compliance to be had there, only more sharpness. Don't think they'd impact your ride quality at all. :?

Maybe persevere but, if it ain't for you, maybe taking 'em out is your only option...


----------



## lesstatt

Chopped my airbox up with a dremel


----------



## jays_225

I went to see my dad who currently has a sepang blue R8 v10 on loan while the up shifter on his r8 gets fixed. it was a demo car that has chrome wheels worth 20k. would definitly not want to curb them.


----------



## kazinak

''chrome wheels worth 20k''

yeah right :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LordG71

...maybe 2K, at a push :?

But Today I.... took a couple of pics of my car that i picked up yesterday 




























.... it's great having a new toy


----------



## jays_225

20k with tyres off the dealers list which pretty much has every option on itn - their chrome but made from something cool im not sure what it said on the list as i had to give the list back! shouldve taken a pic!


----------



## 4ndrew

Refurbed my second headlight, looks even better than the first!  had 3000 grit this time


----------



## burns

Collected the TT after it's bonnet respray and full machine polish. Looking 8)

And after a week without it, I'm all smiles again  Well they do say absence makes the heart grow fonder! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kazinak

LordG71 said:


> ...maybe 2K, at a push :?
> 
> But Today I.... took a couple of pics of my car that i picked up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it's great having a new toy


Love this colour

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## DrrnCour

Ordered a votex splitter. Can not wait.


----------



## Alec's TT

Took about 10k miles worth of tread off my tires in about 20 minutes! 
We just got a half inch of powder on top of ice and i was showing a friend what quattro is all about :mrgreen:


----------



## roddy

i doubled the mileage,, 45k when i bought it 3 years ago,, today it just turned 90k......... 8) 
cam belt rebuilt head etc......................................................1500
new turbo etc ( and comprehensive service haldex g/b dif oils etc )...... 1400
clutch master cylinder ARBs powerflex etc ................................. 1100


----------



## Rich196

Car is eating, passenger side light bulbs, so had to change it again! God I hate that job, I'd like to meet the bloke that designed it!


----------



## roddy

Rich196 said:


> Car is eating, passenger side light bulbs, so had to change it again! God I hate that job, I'd like to meet the bloke that designed it!


so does mine, both need done just now,, but not really sooo diff.


----------



## Adam-tt

cheap bulbs?


----------



## Rich196

Nope oem quality bulbs, its always the passenger side, side light that dies


----------



## roddy

adam-tt said:


> cheap bulbs?


CHEAP ?????? !!!!!!!!!!!! hardly mate,, they are about 2 qd ,,, each !!!
my passenger side always goes as well, but so does the drivers !!!


----------



## Adam-tt

i havent had any go in 2 years :?


----------



## Rich196

adam-tt said:


> i havent had any go in 2 years :?


Alright for some eh! mine goes about every 4 months I think haha


----------



## kazinak

fitted forge hoses and made the heat shield


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> fitted forge hoses and made the heat shield


Looks good mate! Did you notice any more air flow fitting the jr filter instead of the wakbox?


----------



## kazinak

i have fitted 3'' tip and filter at the same time, didn't test 3'' and wakbox , but its sounds way better


----------



## DCB 070

kazinak said:


> fitted forge hoses and made the heat shield


much better, KAZ.  was it me who pointed out this boost hose and hard pipe brackets ? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> i have fitted 3'' tip and filter at the same time, didn't test 3'' and wakbox , but its sounds way better


you dont have an FMIC do you? Have you seen an increase in intake temps over the wax box?. Just trying to work out my options before mapping mine


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have fitted 3'' tip and filter at the same time, didn't test 3'' and wakbox , but its sounds way better
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have an FMIC do you? Have you seen an increase in intake temps over the wax box?. Just trying to work out my options before mapping mine
Click to expand...

 heat shield should stop hot air coming to the filter ,will see if it makes any difference, at the moment i'm getting 25-28 degrees


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have fitted 3'' tip and filter at the same time, didn't test 3'' and wakbox , but its sounds way better
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have an FMIC do you? Have you seen an increase in intake temps over the wax box?. Just trying to work out my options before mapping mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heat shield should stop hot air coming to the filter ,will see if it makes any difference, at the moment i'm getting 25-28 degrees
Click to expand...

how did that compare to the wak box?


----------



## peter-ss

roddy said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car is eating, passenger side light bulbs, so had to change it again! God I hate that job, I'd like to meet the bloke that designed it!
> 
> 
> 
> so does mine, both need done just now,, but not really sooo diff.
Click to expand...

Mine used to do the same until i switched to Philips Blue Vision bulbs, after which I never had a problem.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILIPS-H6W-B ... 1192wt_952

They might be worth a try.


----------



## kazinak

e="kazinak"]


Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have fitted 3'' tip and filter at the same time, didn't test 3'' and wakbox , but its sounds way better
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have an FMIC do you? Have you seen an increase in intake temps over the wax box?. Just trying to work out my options before mapping mine
Click to expand...

 heat shield should stop hot air coming to the filter ,will see if it makes any difference, at the moment i'm getting 25-28 degrees[/quote]

how did that compare to the wak box?[/quote]

don't know, you have liquid gauge so check it what temp. you are getting with the wakbox ,anyway, if you want more power, you need a big filter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> e="kazinak"]
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have fitted 3'' tip and filter at the same time, didn't test 3'' and wakbox , but its sounds way better
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have an FMIC do you? Have you seen an increase in intake temps over the wax box?. Just trying to work out my options before mapping mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heat shield should stop hot air coming to the filter ,will see if it makes any difference, at the moment i'm getting 25-28 degrees
Click to expand...

how did that compare to the wak box?[/quote]

don't know, you have liquid gauge so check it what temp. you are getting with the wakbox ,anyway, if you want more power, you need a big filter :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I know but with no FMIC more heat soak = less power again!


----------



## kazinak

as you know tt have two small ic in the front, so one big ic wont make much deference

it was done hundreds of times on seat forum , and everyone getting more not less ,

if you have standard size tip maybe wakbox its better for you ,but if 3'' works better with big filter


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> as you know tt have two small ic in the front, so one big ic wont make much deference
> 
> it was done hundreds of times on seat forum , and everyone getting more not less ,
> 
> if you have standard size tip maybe wakbox its better for you ,but if 3'' works better with big filter


Nice I need a filter then, where from how much? cheerz for clearing things up. we should be running similar mods soon


----------



## kazinak

you dont have 3'' tip ,relocation kit and n249 delete :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> you dont have 3'' tip ,relocation kit and n249 delete :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do have a 3" tip, cold side DV = waste of time. N249 delete seems to work at the moment so havent bother. PLus i dont know how to do it, or what it actually does soooooooo explain please?


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have 3'' tip ,relocation kit and n249 delete :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a 3" tip, cold side DV = waste of time. N249 delete seems to work at the moment so havent bother. PLus i dont know how to do it, or what it actually does soooooooo explain please?
Click to expand...

i tough you have forge tip ,cold side dv it's waist of time and money indeed, but for £30 i couldn't say no :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have 3'' tip ,relocation kit and n249 delete :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a 3" tip, cold side DV = waste of time. N249 delete seems to work at the moment so havent bother. PLus i dont know how to do it, or what it actually does soooooooo explain please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i tough you have forge tip ,cold side dv it's waist of time and money indeed, but for £30 i couldn't say no :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

So wheres the filter from, and why do I want to do a n249 delete?


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> Car is eating, passenger side light bulbs, so had to change it again! God I hate that job, I'd like to meet the bloke that designed it!


Try it with a CAF - _then _you'll see how annoying it is. :wink:

Tried those Aceparts bulbs you asked about? So far so good for me. Mind you, if some think £2/bulb is pricey they'll loathe these. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-VERY-BRIG ... 5884df2cdb


----------



## Mondo

...joined the Big Knob club. 

Let the puns commence.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car is eating, passenger side light bulbs, so had to change it again! God I hate that job, I'd like to meet the bloke that designed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Try it with a CAF - _then _you'll see how annoying it is. :wink:
> 
> Tried those Aceparts bulbs you asked about? So far so good for me. Mind you, if some think £2/bulb is pricey they'll loathe these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-VERY-BRIG ... 5884df2cdb
Click to expand...

I will try then soon! Just put a normal one that i had lying around in for the moment


----------



## roddy

worth a try, either of them..


----------



## Slackadder

.... got the heatshield rattle on the V6 sorted by Craig and co at Style Dynamics (on Wak's recommendation) - http://www.styledynamics.co.uk/ They managed to cure the problem with some carefully placed tack welds. A certain specialist was looking to charge £260 to remove the whole exhaust, repair the heatshield and then replace..... Also do custom exhausts so worth chatting to for catback systems.

Hopefully this will hold up for a fair while and the guys went one better and wouldn't take any money!!!!!

.....oh also found out that my girlfriend of almost two years is actvely on a dating site....... and I thought it was cars that were unreliable. This fact was probably why Craig wouldn't take any money - charity case customer of the day!


----------



## Lego

Decided to give my seats a dose of liquid leather, as it's cold, I brought them inside. My Lounge now has that new car smell!










ps the dodgy gas heater is just there for the seats


----------



## dtsdesignz

Re-fitted the induction kit so it sits nicely and where it should be and I replaced the brake vacuum hose which was split to bits (with the little forge upgrade). All in all a good day, I even waxed her for playing nice.


----------



## myauditt225

Bought my road tax :x


----------



## 4ndrew

Realised I had one wheel but missing somehow, not a clue how that 1 happened... Picked one up from the salvage yard, gave it to me 4 free


----------



## GroverUK

Spent a few hours fitting my new mod!!!


----------



## kazinak

GroverUK said:


> Spent a few hours fitting my new mod!!!


a brick with ttoc sticker on it ?


----------



## roddy

Lego said:


> Decided to give my seats a dose of liquid leather, as it's cold, I brought them inside. My Lounge now has that new car smell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps the dodgy gas heater is just there for the seats


is it easy to remove the seats


----------



## GroverUK

kazinak said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a few hours fitting my new mod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> a brick with ttoc sticker on it ?
Click to expand...

Yup! Its how posh people break into TT's :lol:


----------



## kazinak

GroverUK said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a few hours fitting my new mod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> a brick with ttoc sticker on it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Its how posh people break into TT's :lol:
Click to expand...

are those stickers available for other phones or just iphone ?


----------



## T3RBO

It's a TTOC iphone cover and can be purchased from the TTOC shop 

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=259095


----------



## GroverUK

a brick with ttoc sticker on it ?[/quote]

Yup! Its how posh people break into TT's :lol:[/quote]

are those stickers available for other phones or just iphone ?[/quote]

Its not a sticker mate, its a full cover that the ttoc shop sells!


----------



## GroverUK

T3RBO said:


> It's a TTOC iphone cover and can be purchased from the TTOC shop
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=259095


Beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO




----------



## Brendanb86

Polished my throttle body...

Before...










After...



















Not 100% perfect, but I am pretty pleased with the outcome


----------



## gogs

Fitted new number plate bulb holders and LED bulbs


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Polished my throttle body...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% perfect, but I am pretty pleased with the outcome


Looks good, you can be using the big drill polising kit are you? Need to borrow that when you are done with it


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich, I used the big drill polishing kit for the charge pipe I did, but my drill has packed in so for this i used a cheap version of a dremel to get all the crap off, then went through various sandpaper grades and finished it off with small polishing heads and some blue polishing compound. Then some metal polish. I've got tonnes of the polishing compounds if you want some?


----------



## OeTT

finally got around to fitting the StevieTT engine bay bling kit my lovely wife got me for crimbo.


----------



## Mike46

Finished my calipers off!


----------



## Mondo

Mike46 said:


> Finished my calipers off!


Looks like you might have spilt your cornflakes on your discs... 

Nice paint job, BTW.


----------



## Mike46

Mondo said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my calipers off!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you might have spilt your cornflakes on your discs...
> 
> Nice paint job, BTW.
Click to expand...

Haha yeah, it's cos It hasnt been driven for 3 weeks!

Cheers!


----------



## Pensive666

Installed electromagnetic parking sensor in the rear bumper, removed the ballast and stripped out the spare wheel. About 25 kg lighter now!


----------



## Mondo

Pensive666 said:


> ...removed the ballast...


Stand by for some knob jockey to pipe up that it's pointless removing 16kgs of dead weight from a non-track car. It's _never _pointless to remove weight you don't need.
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Pensive666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...removed the ballast...
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for some knob jockey to pipe up that it's pointless removing 16kgs of dead weight from a non-track car. It's _never _pointless to remove weight you don't need.
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

tell that to frase when he needed his toe eye hahaha


----------



## Lego

roddy said:


> Lego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to give my seats a dose of liquid leather, as it's cold, I brought them inside. My Lounge now has that new car smell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps the dodgy gas heater is just there for the seats
> 
> 
> 
> is it easy to remove the seats
Click to expand...

Very, fronts are 4 allen key bolts (2 front 2 rear) plus 2 cables need unclipping (heater and airbag). Rears simple too, the ass part just pulls out, then there's 4 x 17mm bolts to unbolt (follow the seatbelts down for 2, and the seat belt clips down for the other 2) to release the uprights.

First time I've taken them out to clean them, an to be honest, I'll always do it this way, for the sake of 10 minutes to get them out, and have the comfort, warmth, and space to do them indoors it's great. Also giving the car a quick hoover has never been easier!


----------



## roddy

good man,, and puting them back in again, no probs with heating os air bags or anything,, ta R


----------



## Vrroom

Been driving nearly every day . . . unseasonable warm weather in the 50's and 60's F (10 to 15+ C) so the top's been down . . . but today I about wrapped up the garage following getting the floor in and getting the TT back. Shelves, tool chests, and tools organized and parts boxed in bins. I did reconnect the G-tech multi-gauge . . . but disconnected (actually removed the plugs) for all the other virtual gauges so I don't find myself having to replace another ECU right away. Wish me luck on that!


----------



## Lego

roddy said:


> good man,, and puting them back in again, no probs with heating os air bags or anything,, ta R


Let you know in the morning

update, all working fine!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Have made me a nice photo with a speed camera, limit was 50 km/h and my speed was 60 km/h.... *100 €* [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers


----------



## Mondo

...finished a weekend of minor car-related stuff:

New tax disc (easiest and most costly to fit  )
New bolt/washer to fix my VDTA in place, after losing the original:








Fly eyes:








Big knob:








And the catch can:








Phew!


----------



## T3RBO

Productive weekend mate... I didn't even drive mine :lol:


----------



## Mike46

Fitted my liquid TT!


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Productive weekend mate... I didn't even drive mine :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Just got her back from servicing, couldn't do the haldex because they didn't have the special tool... :-(


----------



## chubby 46

Had a trip to the TT shop for a thermostat change, new rear springs, and an inspection, fantastic shop and great service


----------



## Rich196

Not to shabby for a standard TT


----------



## L0z

Swore, a lot, at my intake pipe.

Ffs.


----------



## LordG71

Fired someone; Promoted someone; Got my BM MOT'd; Attended 8 Conference Call meetings; Some Posts on here in between; Now off for an Hour Bike Ride....


----------



## roddy

ordered front and rear discs


----------



## L0z

I also purchased a new (de)cat back for the shed 

Great excite!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

decided to check out the forum as I havnt been on in such a long time


----------



## pablos

Realised that the new battery I bought last Wednesday wasn't the end of my starting issues. TT was dead again this morning..... :x


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...finished a weekend of minor car-related stuff:
> 
> New tax disc (easiest and most costly to fit  )
> New bolt/washer to fix my VDTA in place, after losing the original:
> View attachment 3
> 
> Fly eyes:
> View attachment 2
> 
> Big knob:
> View attachment 1
> 
> And the catch can:
> 
> Phew!


Nice work Mondo! Very effective! Your TT looks great!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I wish I had been so productive!! :mrgreen:


----------



## L0z

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> decided to check out the forum as I havnt been on in such a long time


Never realised there were attractive ladies on the forum.

Yes please!


----------



## tonksy26

L0z said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> decided to check out the forum as I havnt been on in such a long time
> 
> 
> 
> Never realised there were attractive ladies on the forum.
> 
> Yes please!
Click to expand...

Lol smoooooooth


----------



## L0z

tonksy26 said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> decided to check out the forum as I havnt been on in such a long time
> 
> 
> 
> Never realised there were attractive ladies on the forum.
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol smoooooooth
Click to expand...

 8) You knows it.


----------



## Scrappy

Finally got the QS bumper refurbed, resprayed, and the replacement grilles fitted after being sprayed Phantom Black. Re-fitted the whole bumper and had the wheels completely refurbed... buzzing... and as I used a mate, only cost me £200 for the lot....double buzzing.


----------



## Stueyturn

Took the throttle body off and gave it a clean and then a reset, ticking over very smooth now 
Also fitted a few shiny. Ilya under the bonnet


----------



## Rich196

Bought a pair of new falken fk452 to go on the front, should get rid of my understeer! Camskills again saving me money!

I hate doing maintenance on the car, it feels like money that could be better spend on mods or dancing girls, but there again that rubber is all that's between me and death so, pretty good value as it goes.


----------



## Mondo

Rubber is all that's between you and death if you spend it on dancing girls too, you know. :wink:


----------



## L0z

Mondo said:


> Rubber is all that's between you and death if you spend it on dancing girls too, you know. :wink:


A slightly slower death.

:lol:


----------



## Rich196

L0z said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber is all that's between you and death if you spend it on dancing girls too, you know. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly slower death.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Brilliant, was waiting for that one!! Mondo never fails to deliver!


----------



## Mondo

You've obviously not spoken to Mrs. Mondo recently. 

:lol:


----------



## TT Boycie

Purchased a 3" downpipe and sports cat, autobahn88 tip, and itg filter. Nearly ready for stage 2


----------



## Mondo

...learned that a certain Kevin is up for some work this Monday. But he doesn't know it yet. Shhh... :wink:


----------



## L0z

TT Boycie said:


> Purchased a 3" downpipe and sports cat, autobahn88 tip, and itg filter. Nearly ready for stage 2


Decat! Decat! Decat!


----------



## Amaranth

Went chasing down the road after my Rear number plate fell off....the resulting re-attachment after dark resulted in a not quite symetrical rear end [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Received my posh baked bean tin and two hoses... hoping to fit on Monday


----------



## roddy

near side xenon started working again last night   8) ( after 6 months !! )


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

5 degrees celcius... but the sun is shining.... ROOF DOWN!! 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

Took my dipstick cover off to re-polish

















Just got to do the inlet manifold and charger pipe


----------



## SteveMaybury

Sailed through my MOT. Well, the car did, at least. With my knees, I'd probably fail the human equivalent.

I had pre-emptively fitted some new discs and pads all round, courtesy of the group buy on here (excellent service, highly recommended).

The brakes had needed doing for a while and were my last 'necessary' buy before some more modding can take place.


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted my 2nd set of alloy dust caps, if these get pinched too I'll stick to black plastic ones
topped up the oil with Catrol Edge 5w-30 (£12 a litre in Asda compared to £16.99 in Halfords!)
vacuumed throughout
removed the passenger door squeak with a few sprays of WD40
cleaned out the glovebox (it's amazing what crap you find in there!)
received my new legal pressed plates in the post, will be fitting along with Audi surrounds at the weekend


----------



## NAFE_P

and how could I forget I also 'installed' a very manly 'very cherry Jelly Belly' air freshener


----------



## Adam-tt

NAFE_P said:


> and how could I forget I also 'installed' a very manly 'very cherry Jelly Belly' air freshener


i want PHOTOS


----------



## NAFE_P

adam-tt said:


> NAFE_P said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how could I forget I also 'installed' a very manly 'very cherry Jelly Belly' air freshener
> 
> 
> 
> i want PHOTOS
Click to expand...

Crappy Iphone pic but here you go


----------



## Adam-tt

haha wow i love jelly beans  where did you get it from havent seen one before


----------



## NAFE_P

£2 from Asda - Bosch!


----------



## Adam-tt

NAFE_P said:


> £2 from Asda - Bosch!


----------



## SteveMaybury

Just noticed on my MOT paperwork, I was given an advisory for 'plastic engine covers concealing engine components'. What the feck?! Everything is where it should be... Is everyone getting these advisories now? Is there a modern car out there that _doesn't _have plastic engine covers? Insanity.


----------



## T3RBO

That's hilarious... next year will be 'leather seat covers concealing seat components' :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

At last!Paperwork turned up for reg. plate  ,put number plates on today... L2 NJC... :-D 
I lurve my TT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

Finally got ETKA installed. Dam win 7 x64... Had to install 32 bit on VMware for it to work...


----------



## Tritium

4ndrew said:


> Finally got ETKA installed. Dam win 7 x64... Had to install 32 bit on VMware for it to work...


Interesting..... :wink:


----------



## L0z

4ndrew said:


> Finally got ETKA installed. Dam win 7 x64... Had to install 32 bit on VMware for it to work...


I don't understand any of this :?

However, today I fitted my Split R


----------



## merlin c

Today I will sleep like a baby whilst a mate of mine cleans my 225 for a tenner, he's a professional valet-er, sorry, no guilt felt for only a £10-00.

ps I will be asleep because I work nights, well, I turn up and use this pc all night reading about you guys and gals unless some inconsiderate twat gets me out of the workshop to fix something, some people just don't understand the concept of 'maintenance'. Have a great weekend gang.


----------



## kazinak

4ndrew said:


> Finally got ETKA installed. Dam win 7 x64... Had to install 32 bit on VMware for it to work...


64bit win sucks big time  alot of software still doesnt support it

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo




----------



## T3RBO

De iced the car and dropped it off at the garage to have coilovers fitted


----------



## Adam-tt

What type did you go for?


----------



## T3RBO

Went for the FK Silverline's :wink:


----------



## tom2018

Compleatly stripped my interior out to dry it out and find a leak, now found to be coming from a crack










Just need to fill the crack with filler before it rains again as i doubt audi are going to do anything about it.

Have also used liquid leather on my recaros they look 10x better now

Also booked my car into the tt shop to have blueflame tbe, and r32 anti roll bars, and i will be fitting pflow, forge charge pipe and sfs tip 

Tom


----------



## Adam-tt

T3RBO said:


> Went for the FK Silverline's :wink:


ohh nice im hoping to get some soon 
Any chance you can pm me the cost of fitting just so I roughy no how much to expect


----------



## T3RBO

Will do when I pick it up later mate.


----------



## cabbie-uk

T3RBO said:


> Went for the FK Silverline's :wink:


 that sounds nice mate ,like to see how that rides ,you going right to the bottom of adjustment ?   you know the rds round here !!!!


----------



## T3RBO

No chance on these roads mate... will try top of tyres first and see how it goes (might have to remove the splitter if going any lower) :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...got 2 more FK452s in 235/40/18. I see another trip to Wheelworks Crawley in my immediate future.


----------



## yans

....watched my temperature gauge go up to 90degrees because my mate (Audi mechanic) change the thermostat in my TT, yey! The old one was sticking open! What with the roof down yesterday I really needed the HEAT!


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> No chance on these roads mate... will try top of tyres first and see how it goes (might have to remove the splitter if going any lower) :roll:


and your sump


----------



## kazinak

yans said:


> ....watched my temperature gauge go up to 90degrees because my mate (Audi mechanic) change the thermostat in my TT, yey! The old one was sticking open! What with the roof down yesterday I really needed the HEAT!


roof down in this weather :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Thought I really must plug my trickle charger into the TT to stop the battery going flat as I haven't driven it for weeks! Still, when I do get back in it I appreciate its tight road holding and torque all the better


----------



## T3RBO

Diveratt said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance on these roads mate... will try top of tyres first and see how it goes (might have to remove the splitter if going any lower) :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> and your sump
Click to expand...

Already looking at shallower sumps :lol:

Car back now and well impressed


----------



## kazinak

T3RBO said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance on these roads mate... will try top of tyres first and see how it goes (might have to remove the splitter if going any lower) :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> and your sump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already looking at shallower sumps :lol:
> 
> Car back now and well impressed
Click to expand...

holw low is your car now ? i have no problems with sump on mine ,


----------



## T3RBO

It's the roads around here that cause problems mate, with potholes, speed bumps, steep inclines etc I already catch the splitter in some local areas and have to totally avoid some places


----------



## Diveratt

kazinak said:


> holw low is your car now ? i have no problems with sump on mine ,


You have not seen the speed bumps in Plymouth


----------



## kazinak

Diveratt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> holw low is your car now ? i have no problems with sump on mine ,
> 
> 
> 
> You have not seen the speed bumps in Plymouth
Click to expand...

just go slowly over the speed bump ,simples :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

kazinak said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> holw low is your car now ? i have no problems with sump on mine ,
> 
> 
> 
> You have not seen the speed bumps in Plymouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just go slowly over the speed bump ,simples :lol:
Click to expand...

Kaz are you the voiceover for compare the market.com adverts??? :lol: simples....


----------



## kazinak

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Received my OG polished dipstick cover... beautiful


----------



## roddy

kazinak said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> holw low is your car now ? i have no problems with sump on mine ,
> 
> 
> 
> You have not seen the speed bumps in Plymouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just go slowly over the speed bump ,simples :lol:
Click to expand...

it certainly is not that simple(s) !!!


----------



## 4ndrew

He forgot to mention you go slowly and sideways! One wheel at a time!


----------



## kazinak

4ndrew said:


> He forgot to mention you go slowly and sideways! One wheel at a time!


yes,

i never had problme driving with the lowered car, my previous car was lower than TT , and in two year i have replaced the exhaust once because it catch the light reflector on the road :lol: :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Spent the TT's ITV. The ITV is the annual government inspection, like the MOT I think, but not as strict, only takes 10 minutes, check the sound level, lights, CO2 emissions, suspension and brakes, 60 €.

Cheers


----------



## roddy

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Spent the TT's ITV. The ITV is the annual government inspection, like the MOT I think, but not as strict, only takes 10 minutes, check the sound level, lights, CO2 emissions, suspension and brakes, 60 €.
> 
> Cheers


how warm is it there ( madrid ? ) today 8)


----------



## Mondo

...took off my fly eyes. :?


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> ...took off my fly eyes. :?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Hope you guys didn't freeze to death out there today. Was enough for me to get the lamps out/in. Need to raise a shelf in the garage to store the wheels but it's too bloody cold out, so I'm watching Italy push France close instead.


----------



## kazinak

went for a drive and afterwards cleaned my car,now all nice and shiny waiting for the snow


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Placed order with TT shop for polished oil & water caps  "oldguys" dipstick wants some company! :lol:


----------



## Lego

took my TT for a drive up the hill, only because noone else could!


----------



## Brendanb86

Well, after yesterdays nightmare, my faulty alternator that was replaced with a faulty alternator was finally replaced with a working alternator. :lol:

Then I got to work on Project Purple... Fancied something different to the usual blue and red.

Then, Kaz (absolute legend) very kindly came round and fitted my Apex -40mm lowering springs (thanks to James for them! Bargain  ).

So all in all, after yesterday, it's been a pretty good day


----------



## Diveratt

Been away for two weeks, came home to a totally pancaked battery


----------



## kazinak

Brendanb86 said:


> Well, after yesterdays nightmare, my faulty alternator that was replaced with a faulty alternator was finally replaced with a working alternator. :lol:
> 
> Then I got to work on Project Purple... Fancied something different to the usual blue and red.
> 
> Then, Kaz (absolute legend) very kindly came round and fitted my Apex -40mm lowering springs (thanks to James for them! Bargain  ).
> 
> So all in all, after yesterday, it's been a pretty good day


few pictures to prove Brendans words


----------



## LordG71

Brendanb86 said:


>


...great work Brendan. Looking good 8)


----------



## Rich196

Well seeing as Brender and kaz ditched me  I....

Got my 2 new falkens fitted. Took it for a MOT passed no advisories like I knew it would, took the charge pipe off and striped the paint and began to polish, and did the N249 bypass!!

Happy days!!


----------



## Brendanb86

Sorry Rich, it was a very last minute thing at 3.30, he said he'd come round and change them over.

Not really, I just didn't want you coming round


----------



## Rich196

Not really, I just didn't want you coming round [/quote]

Gathered :'( you cut me deep Brender!

Did you get them done before dark?


----------



## Brendanb86

Yeh, just before the dark and snow came in. Haven't been out yet though, waiting for the snow to settle! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

what snow :?:

it's really snowing


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> what snow :?:


The snow outside my window! Although you'd probably call it a light dusting! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> what snow :?:
> 
> 
> 
> The snow outside my window! Although you'd probably call it a light dusting! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeh I might have to go put my charge pipe back on later and go play!


----------



## kazinak

i need to charge my camera and go outside for a spin


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

roddy said:


> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the TT's ITV. The ITV is the annual government inspection, like the MOT I think, but not as strict, only takes 10 minutes, check the sound level, lights, CO2 emissions, suspension and brakes, 60 €.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> how warm is it there ( madrid ? ) today 8)
Click to expand...

Hi roddy,

I live 65 kms north Alicante in the mountain, last night was quite cold, -8 ºC and snowing. Madrid must be about -2 ºC.

Cheers


----------



## roddy

i thought you were madrid,,  yes frost on my sisters Subaru in Ronda this morning !!!


----------



## peter-ss

... had a horrendous four hour drive up the motorway in the snow after collecting this (not for me).










There were cars smashed into crash barriers all over the place!


----------



## L0z

Did sweet f a.

I are lazy.


----------



## Matt B

peter-ss said:


> ... had a horrendous four hour drive up the motorway in the snow after collecting this (not for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were cars smashed into crash barriers all over the place!


I hate snow


----------



## jays_225

put a deposit down on an a4 convertible ready for summer. i know its early but shhh!


----------



## L0z

jays_225 said:


> put a deposit down on an a4 convertible ready for summer. i know its early but shhh!


Tell me it's not a diseasal.....


----------



## jays_225

yes it is lol a 2.0tdi


----------



## L0z

jays_225 said:


> yes it is lol a 2.0tdi


A little bit of me has just died inside...

:lol:

They're nice motors! Enjoy mate


----------



## jays_225

i know but its a good car for me plus i need something bigger then a tt unfortunatly!!


----------



## Mondo

...drew back the curtains as the Mrs. said I should look outside. Snow on the ground! Woo-hoo! Get to play with my winter wheels tomorrow. As the say down my (original) way; CHOICE!


----------



## Starry

Took my TT out in the snow. Very impressed with the quattro's ability in the snow. 
Had to go round some idiot in a Merc who just couldn't handle a hill.
Amazing how many people just don't have a clue!


----------



## Rich196

Quattro! I love it this time of year!

Ken block ain't got nothing on me haha


----------



## Diveratt

Put the charged up battery back in and fitted my GB earthing kit  so far so good for a Sunday.


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one Kev... let's hope the weather holds for tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

...went for a short drive in the snow. Quite a good feeling just pulling out of the garage, across the snowy close and onto the road, no probs. _Gott in Himmel_, I love Quattro!


----------



## schmikes

Ripped my Lcr splitter off on a lump off ice then managed to lock my keys in the boot for four hours whilst i tried to find the spare, not the best day.


----------



## ricksimmonds

Fitted my white main beams, number plate bulbs and then ordered another set of led sidelights after i dropped one in the engine bay [smiley=bigcry.gif] lol


----------



## TTQ2K2

(yesterday) finally had my mechanic fix some cooling system issues. Fitted a new coolant flange (small leak), new lower radiator connection pipe (small leak), new thermastat (flaulty readings). all is well.

edit: also fitted a new coolant temp sender. ;-)
cheers.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Took the TT for a run from Swansea to Bristol & back... Averaged 68mph, 29.5mpg. Impressed. 8)


----------



## Nilesong

Kerbed a wheel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Arse! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mondo

You kerbed a wheel with your arse? Impressive! 

Sorry Erol. Never nice when you face a £50 minimum bill. :?


----------



## nilrem

Changed my engine speed sensor as car was randomly refusing to start and threw up speed sensor G38 fault.
What a piggin bas**** of a job that was to do ,hardest thing I've had to do yet !


----------



## rory182

Re-attached the offside of my engine undertray.
washed, polished and waxed the car too.


----------



## kazinak

received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future


----------



## Mike46

kazinak said:


> received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future


Need some tips on fitting them!! Which ones did you buy?


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future


Can we do them together please?? CCFL is too posh haha


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do them together please?? CCFL is too posh haha
Click to expand...

I'll join you both!! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do them together please?? CCFL is too posh haha
Click to expand...

i have two sets :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do them together please?? CCFL is too posh haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have two sets :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

you got me a set as well?? How kind, let me know when you have sometime and Ill pop over if you dont mind!

C


----------



## T3RBO

Had the Forge oil catch can and the GB grounding kit fitted.... thanks Kevin 



kazinak said:


> received ccfl angel eyes  going to replace my led ones in near future


Good decision, love mine


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had my car serviced at eastbourne audi, great service. And another audi stamp in the FASH service book.  Yeah i know!!   Thing is if im gona keep this little QS do i have to keep the service book all audi???hmm They kindly lent me a barge of a brand new a4 estate 2litre!! jesus when i got my QS back it felt fantastic.    And fitted new centre fuel cap/boot switch panel as my old sensor button decided to just eject off and break its tabs?? :? 
Damien.


----------



## myauditt225

used my snow foam lance for the first time, then give it a little hand wash n Auto glym HD wax and i must say the HD wax is spanking good stuff


----------



## roddy

new discs all round ( groved ), side light bulbs ( again !! ), rear number plate lights ( easy ),, MOT in ramornin,,,,


----------



## Diveratt

myauditt225 said:


> used my snow foam lance for the first time, then give it a little hand wash n Auto glym HD wax and i must say the HD wax is spanking good stuff


What snow foam did you use? My drum of Envy is almost finished  and I fancy a change


----------



## dalejones

Cleaned the car and fitted White LED number plate bulbs for a much fresher look!


----------



## myauditt225

Diveratt said:


> myauditt225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> used my snow foam lance for the first time, then give it a little hand wash n Auto glym HD wax and i must say the HD wax is spanking good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> What snow foam did you use? My drum of Envy is almost finished  and I fancy a change
Click to expand...

Hi mate it was magifoam and i think i got it from http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index. ... ifoam.html , loads of foam and excellent at cleaning crud from car, looked like the TT was stuck in a snow drift after i sprayed it :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...got a 4mm one of these in the post:


----------



## L0z

Mondo said:


> ...got a 4mm one of these in the post:


Your missus is a lucky lucky lady :lol:


----------



## Mondo

L0z said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a 4mm one of these in the post:
> 
> 
> 
> Your missus is a lucky lucky lady :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, it _is _Valentines soon. And it's 3mm more than she's used to.  
:lol:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a 4mm one of these in the post:
> 
> 
> 
> Your missus is a lucky lucky lady :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it _is _Valentines soon. And it's 3mm more than she's used to.
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Talking of which I "had" your lovely lady on the phone this morning asking about a Valentines gift she was quite keen on the following (makes a bit more sense now big bird)

http://www.x4labs.com/acc-penis-enlargement-pump.php


----------



## Mondo

'Big' Bird. Ha, and I thought my secret was safe with Mrs. Mondo. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> 'Big' Bird. Ha, and I thought my secret was safe with Mrs. Mondo. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm sure Mrs Mondo is quite lovely :wink: (shame about FB) :wink:


----------



## roddy

:roll: :lol: .. creamed the MOT.. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

Driving round Cornish country roads cold out side but the heated seats are fab


----------



## Abe

Today I stripped this:










To fix this:










So that my Car did these things:




























£90 to Audi for the part, or a basic repair on my kitchen table. I know which one gives the most satisfaction :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSPORT666

My special order black TT badge arrived. So carefully took off the old TT badge, and marked around it with masking tape. Then took off all the nasty badge glue with auto glm paint renovator, clay bared the badge area to a smooth finish. Heated area with a hairdryer to help adhesion of the new badge in the cold garage conditions. Lined it up with the masking tape markings and voila... looks so nice with my already fitted black audi rings!! Looks so stealth adding to my other black QS bits!!   All in keeping with my OEM plus look!!
Pics to come as my girlfriend thought to take my camera on her work trip!!! :? :?

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> My special order black TT badge arrived. So carefully took off the old TT badge, and marked around it with masking tape. Then took off all the nasty badge glue with auto glm paint renovator, clay bared the badge area to a smooth finish. Heated area with a hairdryer to help adhesion of the new badge in the cold garage conditions. Lined it up with the masking tape markings and voila... looks so nice with my already fitted black audi rings!! Looks so stealth adding to my other black QS bits!!   All in keeping with my OEM plus look!!
> Pics to come as my girlfriend thought to take my camera on her work trip!!! :? :?
> 
> Damien.


You keep convincing yourself its OEM plus baby , its still modding :wink: And you my friend are a serial modder.


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: :lol:

Well OEM rules say as long as you keep the look with replacing with audi period parts all is within constraints!!  

Really happy with my little subtle changes!! less is more.  oh and porsche brakes are covered in the OEM plus rule handbook!! Phew!! 

Damien.


----------



## roddy

Abe said:


> Today I stripped this:
> 
> how easy is it to take the pannel off, i kind of need to do this as my car only does "these things " when opened from the inside !! and will only attempt it if it esay, and what sort of repair is req on the thingy itself


----------



## Abe

Roddy, it could be any number of things that cause the problem. My switch was actually okay but I had to add a piece of plastic to make the button longer because it wasn't pressing correctly.

Does your door drop at all? What about your passenger door?

It's fairly simple to take it all apart, more fiddly than anything else. If you were to be at either the St Andrews or Crieff meets in the next month or so then i'd give you a hand.


----------



## roddy

Abe said:


> Roddy, it could be any number of things that cause the problem. My switch was actually okay but I had to add a piece of plastic to make the button longer because it wasn't pressing correctly.
> 
> Does your door drop at all? What about your passenger door?
> 
> It's fairly simple to take it all apart, more fiddly than anything else. If you were to be at either the St Andrews or Crieff meets in the next month or so then i'd give you a hand.


thanks abe,, kind offer, but work will dictate whether i am at any of the meets,, ( peterhead , a long way ! ) yes passenger door is all ok,, drivers door window drop and lights only when opened from inside...


----------



## 4ndrew

Got a new (to me) alarm siren for only €12 from eBay.de  bargain!


----------



## jamman

Got Kamilla a little new flat bottom for a bargain price, VERY happy. 

Just got to play with an airbag now that will be fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Got Kamilla a little new flat bottom for a bargain price, VERY happy.
> 
> Just got to play with an airbag now that will be fun :lol: :lol:


Jealous !


----------



## T3RBO

So the red one is going









Gonna look awesome mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

Hope so, I've been thinking about it forever


----------



## 4ndrew

Time 4 bed! Off to see Wak in the morning! Can't wait


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Booked AbsoluTTe magazine from number 1 to 26  and receive next month in London.

Regards,


----------



## malstt

Took my car for mot and it passes no bother. 8)


----------



## jays_225

not a tt i know but this is my new motor, picked it up yest bit cold for the roof down tho!


----------



## Vrroom

Packed to go home in the morning!  Been gone too long  . . . Gone thru TT withdrawal! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just a short sleep now [smiley=zzz.gif] , then 23 hours of travel (whew) and I'm home! [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Vrroom said:


> Packed to go home in the morning!  Been gone too long  . . . Gone thru TT withdrawal! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just a short sleep now [smiley=zzz.gif] , then 23 hours of travel (whew) and I'm home! [smiley=wings.gif]


Know how you feel i spend my life travelling with my job!! so sweet when you return to your TT though  .

Damien.


----------



## wazman999

Can't drive my TT because of a dislocated shoulder.

So I cleaned the engine bay and covers with WD40 and it all looks shiny and black :mrgreen:


----------



## burns

...am on the hunt for a rattle. It's driving me mad!!! Rest assured, annoying rattle, that I will find you and I will END you!!! :x :lol:


----------



## jamman

wazman999 said:


> Can't drive my TT because of a dislocated shoulder.
> 
> So I cleaned the engine bay and covers with WD40 and it all looks shiny and black :mrgreen:


How the injuries bud getting better


----------



## Johnclem88

Finished installing my home brew Intercooler water spray. Just need to adjust pressure switch to desired switching pressure 

Pics and Vids to come of finished product...forgot to take WIP photos as wasso engrossed in doing a nice job ha

Let me just state that I did not do this to give me a million BHP or even 0.00001 bhp, but to just delay heatsoak, and reduce recovery time.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Got Kamilla a little new flat bottom for a bargain price, VERY happy.
> 
> Just got to play with an airbag now that will be fun :lol: :lol:


Cant wait to see the pics James. Flat bottom is going to bring back memories of my old RS4 , I have great memories of grappling with that slightly odd shaped leather bad boy


----------



## Diveratt

Seimens 650 injectors turned up from Intigrated Engineering 

Trip to Wak in the offing


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Engine oil (Castrol Magnatec professional 5w40) + filter, haldex oil + filter change, full anual inspection at official dealer including brakes service: 235 €, not bad....

Cheers


----------



## peuguot

booked my TT in for a new cam belt and water pump


----------



## Lego

Changed the drop links on the front ARB. The old man and i had a race who would finish their side first, he won  damn air tools! 9 mins all in after jacking up car, to my 13


----------



## 4ndrew

Just back from waks  car feels awesome now! He did a great job!


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> Just back from waks  car feels awesome now! He did a great job!


Glad you had a good time..............


----------



## tonksy26

Mr jam crack some pics up !


----------



## Tritium

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Engine oil (Castrol Magnatec professional 5w40) + filter, haldex oil + filter change, full anual inspection at official dealer including brakes service: 235 €, not bad....
> 
> Cheers


 :lol: Sorry bud, nearly miss read that: one 'N' and missed the 'U'. Spanish garages must be er, "thorough"!


----------



## DrrnCour

Had the windows tinted. Only pic I could get at time.









Picked up me Votex splitter, just need to get it painted now.









Picked up my new grille. Inspiration from Adam TT









Have the V6 rear spoiler another clear coat! Will fit it tonorrow/ sat.









Fitted me hand brake alloy cover.









Put me harness pads in.

Fitted 15mm spacers to the front and rear. Need 20 on rear though. 
So will have the 15mm hub centric spacers and the lCR splitter for sale soon.


----------



## DrrnCour

And run out of time to wash it.


----------



## Brendanb86

^ Some good stuff there mate


----------



## jays_225

4ndrew said:


> Just back from waks  car feels awesome now! He did a great job!


saw you on the dual carriageway with wak in the car!


----------



## Rich196

jays_225 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from waks  car feels awesome now! He did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> saw you on the dual carriageway with wak in the car!
Click to expand...

probably doing a fair pace lol


----------



## wazman999

Looked at my TT because I still can't drive it!


----------



## 4ndrew

jays_225 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from waks  car feels awesome now! He did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> saw you on the dual carriageway with wak in the car!
Click to expand...

Yea? I disnt notice any other TT's around?



Rich196 said:


> probably doing a fair pace lol


Only 110 in a 50 zone, that's not too bad right? Haha! I had fun tho


----------



## Rich196

4ndrew said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from waks  car feels awesome now! He did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> saw you on the dual carriageway with wak in the car!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea? I disnt notice any other TT's around?
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably doing a fair pace lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 110 in a 50 zone, that's not too bad right? Haha! I had fun tho
Click to expand...

haha what mods you got, and what results did you get?


----------



## 4ndrew

Just basic, only 007p and wakbox ;-)

The only problem with me is, back home in Ireland you unfortunately can't buy super unleaded, so had to map it for 95 RON fuel, lost about 5bhp because of that. Ended up with 260bhp and over 300lb torque, so I'm happy with that! Makes the car alot more lively 

Had to repair a badly split hose, and change the n75. He's very thorough with his work. Did 3 different maps before he was happy. Tool 4.5 hours in all!


----------



## Adam-tt

4ndrew said:


> Just basic, only 007p and wakbox ;-)
> 
> The only problem with me is, back home in Ireland you unfortunately can't buy super unleaded, so had to map it for 95 RON fuel, lost about 5bhp because of that. Ended up with 260bhp and over 300lb torque, so I'm happy with that! Makes the car alot more lively
> 
> Had to repair a badly split hose, and change the n75. He's very thorough with his work. Did 3 different maps before he was happy. Tool 4.5 hours in all!


how are you getting them results?


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just basic, only 007p and wakbox ;-)
> 
> The only problem with me is, back home in Ireland you unfortunately can't buy super unleaded, so had to map it for 95 RON fuel, lost about 5bhp because of that. Ended up with 260bhp and over 300lb torque, so I'm happy with that! Makes the car alot more lively
> 
> Had to repair a badly split hose, and change the n75. He's very thorough with his work. Did 3 different maps before he was happy. Tool 4.5 hours in all!
> 
> 
> 
> how are you getting them results?
Click to expand...

Good question well put the torque is massive!


----------



## 4ndrew

Ask wak, they're the figures he told me  haha!


----------



## jays_225

i've got an a4 now not a tt and saw u sitting in the layby next to thorpe park.


----------



## 4ndrew

jays_225 said:


> i've got an a4 now not a tt and saw u sitting in the layby next to thorpe park.


Ahh, no wonder ;-) yea, spent alot of time in those lay-bys checking results and changing tests.


----------



## jamman

Today I'm guessing my flat bottom steering wheel has been delivered because Ola called and in between Polish and English swear words I'm sure I heard steering wheel......

WoooooootWooooooo :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Today I'm guessing my flat bottom steering wheel has been delivered because Ola called and in between Polish and English swear words I'm sure I heard steering wheel......
> 
> WoooooootWooooooo :lol:


 :lol: Crack some pictures up when your home and then see if you can find another for cheap as chips to sell to me


----------



## gogs

Fitted my German rear light










Fitted the R8 caps










Fitted interior led lights










Glove box led










Boot interior led


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm guessing my flat bottom steering wheel has been delivered because Ola called and in between Polish and English swear words I'm sure I heard steering wheel......
> 
> WoooooootWooooooo :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Crack some pictures up when your home and then see if you can find another for cheap as chips to sell to me
Click to expand...

After being out to work most of the weekend (double time :wink: ) I finally got to unbox my new steering wheel.

Anyone that knows me will be well aware of my (quite strong) dislike for the Mk2 but I love the steering wheel it's lush and feels great, will get it fitted tomorrow and post some pictures soon.


----------



## jamman

Love the sym mod good work Gogs


----------



## gogs

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm guessing my flat bottom steering wheel has been delivered because Ola called and in between Polish and English swear words I'm sure I heard steering wheel......
> 
> WoooooootWooooooo :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Crack some pictures up when your home and then see if you can find another for cheap as chips to sell to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After being out to work most of the weekend (double time :wink: ) I finally got to unbox my new steering wheel.
> 
> Anyone that knows me will be well aware of my (quite strong) dislike for the Mk2 but I love the steering wheel it's lush and feels great, will get it fitted tomorrow and post some pictures soon.
Click to expand...

Looks stunning Jamman, will need to get myself one of these :roll:


----------



## tonksy26

I also replaced my interior bulbs for led's.

Tomorrows job is to clean the maf and order some more led's for a little trick that I don't think has been done before


----------



## peter-ss

jamman said:


> Anyone that knows me will be well aware of my (quite strong) dislike for the Mk2 but I love the steering wheel it's lush and feels great, will get it fitted tomorrow and post some pictures soon.


They say that imitation is the greatest form of flattery. :wink:


----------



## jamman

You know me Peter I like to try and bring a bit of character to the boring man at C&As MK 2 brigade so I'm guessing the steering wheel should be honoured to be in a Mk1. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Well, yesterday, actually, but got my other 2 RSTTs back from refurbing. All 4 look lovely jubbly now, ready for summer. And raised the shelf they were tucked under so they actually fit. Who'd have thought 4 235 tyres stack higher than 4 205s?


----------



## tricklexxx

Feel a bit like a sheep but... just fitted LED interior lights! :lol:


























Had a bit of a FFS moment :evil: when I refitted the unit and it didn't work! turns out the connector on the loom doesn't sit tight in the light fitting so had to pack it out in order for it to make a good connection... all is well now! There's me thinking it was my soldering skills! :roll:

Like your flat bottom Jamman (too many 'L's' in that sentence? ) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> Well, yesterday, actually, but got my other 2 RSTTs back from refurbing. All 4 look lovely jubbly now, ready for summer. And raised the shelf they were tucked under so they actually fit. Who'd have thought 4 235 tyres stack higher than 4 205s?


Where did you get them done again Mondo? Going to be booking mine in soon just need to make my mind up where... been quoted £285 for loose wheels at The Wheel Specialist :?


----------



## Mondo

tricklexxx said:


> Where did you get them done again Mondo?


Nowhere near you, bud. :? Wheelworks Crawley. £146-ish (well, £14something) for two, including fitting two tyres I provided, so the wheels themselves were probably about £60. Had them done awhile ago at Pristine up Milton Keynes way. Very close to £400  but they were freakin' fantastic.

Happy enough with WWC. Cheapish, close, did a good job. But not much help for you I suspect.


----------



## mriley60

Let the mrs take the TT for a spin earlier. "bloody hell it goes well doesn't it? Can I take it to work tomorrow?"

No, you can't


----------



## Mondo

mriley60 said:


> No, you can't


Bit harsh. And your spelling/punctuation needs improvement.


----------



## Adren4line

After spending 20 minutes defrosting the hose and pressure washer, i gave the car a good wash including under the bonnet! Just wish i had time to give her a polish!


----------



## mriley60

Mondo said:


> mriley60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can't
> 
> 
> 
> Bit harsh. And your spelling/punctuation needs improvement.
Click to expand...


----------



## pablos

tricklexxx said:


> Where did you get them done again Mondo? Going to be booking mine in soon just need to make my mind up where... been quoted £285 for loose wheels at The Wheel Specialist :?


Had my Mk5 GTi alloys done by The Wheel Specialist in Manchester for about the same price. Great job and worth the cash. Will be getting the TT alloys done in a few weeks with them.


----------



## zakkiaz

I acctually managed to log onto the forum after trying for a week,
Thought it was fix ages ago!!


----------



## T3RBO

Measured the adjustment I need to make on my coilovers, cleaned the alloys and gave the car a quick wash


----------



## tonksy26

Wrote a list out of mods for the guys at ultimate dubs.

Jesus christ, Didnt even add the total up but i can see its a damn lot ! :?


----------



## Adam-tt

T3RBO said:


> Measured the adjustment I need to make on my coilovers, cleaned the alloys and gave the car a quick wash


pictures??

you still owe me a pm on and much fitting was


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get them done again Mondo?
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near you, bud. :? Wheelworks Crawley. £146-ish (well, £14something) for two, including fitting two tyres I provided, so the wheels themselves were probably about £60. Had them done awhile ago at Pristine up Milton Keynes way. Very close to £400  but they were freakin' fantastic.
> 
> Happy enough with WWC. Cheapish, close, did a good job. But not much help for you I suspect.
Click to expand...

Hmm... might look into Pristine... then again 



pablos said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get them done again Mondo? Going to be booking mine in soon just need to make my mind up where... been quoted £285 for loose wheels at The Wheel Specialist :?
> 
> 
> 
> Had my Mk5 GTi alloys done by The Wheel Specialist in Manchester for about the same price. Great job and worth the cash. Will be getting the TT alloys done in a few weeks with them.
Click to expand...

Cheers Pablos, always useful to get first hand feedback... although it would be the Nottingham branch I'd be using.


----------



## AmpTThill

Replaced my longitudinal sensor which fixed my brake issue (abs cutting in when it shouldn't) and best of all my Quattro is now working  just after the snow has gone :x

Anyway my old sensor had 2 different part numbers on it which is strange. Pics below - bottom sensor is the new one, top sensor is the old one. Labels different on each side (damage to plastic caused by my clumsy removal.



















Finally got the pics working after 5 attempts!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . got up the nerve to reattach the G-Tech OBD-II virtual gauge . . . BUT bypassed the ABCD switch for a direct hook up. I'll wrestle with the inline on/off switches for the other virtual gauges later. Two episodes of burning out my ECU and hopefully I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Mike46

Finally get to drive my TT after having it sat in the driveway for 5 weeks taunting me!!


----------



## Rich196

Order a THS mount!


----------



## L33JSA

Swapped out my N75 valve.....which resulted in lots more lovely boost and an extra 20bhp which was nice!!


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> Swapped out my N75 valve.....which resulted in lots more lovely boost and an extra 20bhp which was nice!!


Just for a new replacement?


----------



## ttpanos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
help no work this ......


----------



## kayone

Just dropped the TT at the bodyshop for a full roof respray. Finally get rid of that flakey lacquer and tatty corroded roof rails!


----------



## DrrnCour

Not the best pics of phone, but you get the idea. Fitted my v6 polish rear spoiler.


----------



## E3 YOB

- Earthed intercooler pipework so SPA gauges don't get interference
- Rewired fuel pump added a cutoff switch, added an immobiliser, rewired the stereo, rewired SPA gauges, added a inline fusebox


----------



## kayone

DrrnCour said:


> Not the best pics of phone, but you get the idea. Fitted my v6 polish rear spoiler.


Looks great.. next on my todo list!

Was that the pre-painted one?


----------



## DrrnCour

kayone said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pics of phone, but you get the idea. Fitted my v6 polish rear spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.. next on my todo list!
> 
> Was that the pre-painted one?
Click to expand...

No mate, came white primed. I had it pained black.


----------



## kayone

DrrnCour said:


> kayone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pics of phone, but you get the idea. Fitted my v6 polish rear spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.. next on my todo list!
> 
> Was that the pre-painted one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mate, came white primed. I had it pained black.
Click to expand...

Ah, how much?


----------



## 4ndrew

Nightmare journey from Cambridge to Manchester! Left at 11, arrived at 7.30! Wtf?! First of all I had a problem with boost, so stopped in Bedford and TToker scanned my car with vagcom and found no faults... :-( changed the spark flugs and fixed the problem, dam previous owner buying cheap no name brand! Left Bedford at 2 and there was a huge tail back on the M6, mainly due to curious drivers! Fick sake! There was a huge artic blown out! 1.5 hours of 1/2nd gear! Ewwwww! Frustrating!


----------



## spearhunter#2

I got my wheels finished off and fitted new caps and covers... Wheels all done


----------



## roddy

got new wiper motor fitted


----------



## L0z

Drove 18 miles to my nearest Shell garage, expecting to fill up on some lovely V-Powery goodness. However, the list of participating garages supplied by Shell failed to tell me that my nearest Shell garage has now closed.

Thanks a lot.

Happy fcuking Valentines...


----------



## Brendanb86

18 miles just to get V Power?! That's commitment! Tesco's special stuff will do me just fine! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

Brendanb86 said:


> 18 miles just to get V Power?! That's commitment! Tesco's special stuff will do me just fine! :lol:


he owns 180 that's way :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

I filled up with todays special offer. £65 on petrol is an absolute killer, especially when you have no moeny to start with :? Still, should last me a couple of weeks.

I saved a grand total of £2.39


----------



## kazinak

tonksy26 said:


> I filled up with todays special offer. £65 on petrol is an absolute killer, especially when you have no moeny to start with :? Still, should last me a couple of weeks.
> 
> I saved a grand total of £2.39


it will cost more just to get there , unless you live nearby


----------



## tonksy26

I had to fill up anyway and the nearest shell garage is only a few miles away. Just normally i would of only put £30 in to last me the week.


----------



## ttpanos

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


spearhunter#2 said:


> I got my wheels finished off and fitted new caps and covers... Wheels all done


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## L0z

Brendanb86 said:


> 18 miles just to get V Power?! That's commitment! Tesco's special stuff will do me just fine! :lol:


That's what I ended up getting, not bad at £1.37 a litre.

It's a shame I live so far out in the sticks!


----------



## Rich196

THS Dogbone mount arrived, cheers Awesome!


----------



## DrrnCour

Had the car washed.


----------



## jays_225

debadged the a4 leaving just the rings looks nice!


----------



## tonksy26

Recieved this ....










Ready for when my led angel eye lights come And I can get to work on transforming the headlights


----------



## jamman

Got my penile implant very happy 

Ola will be getting it as soon as I have it fitted :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Not sure the slit in the end is supposed to be so wide. Still, as long as it does the job... :roll:


----------



## gogs

jamman said:


> Got my penile implant very happy
> 
> Ola will be getting it as soon as I have it fitted :wink:


I could be wrong mate but is that the bill Clinton one you ordered? Seems to be kinked at the end! :lol:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Not sure the slit in the end is supposed to be so wide. Still, as long as it does the job... :roll:


Has to be FB Ola says I'm full of it...

Hang on that's shit..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love a bit of kink Gogs :wink:


----------



## Vrroom

Got partially into installing the SEAT LCR splitter. Very pleased with the results thus far. Pics in "pic of the day"!


----------



## TTQ2K2

cried a little in side when I discovered some cack-sucking mother-trucker hit my driver door, then departed the scene. happend during lunch at a local resturant.

some people are just $hit.

cheers.


----------



## Vrroom

TTQ2K2 said:


> cried a little in side when I discovered some cack-sucking mother-trucker hit my driver door, then departed the scene. happend during lunch at a local resturant.
> 
> some people are just $hit.
> 
> cheers.


Awful. So sorry that happened to you. It makes my gut wrench.

Once had my front left fender hit in a parking lot. And likewise, they simply took off and didn't even leave a note. Crass SOB's. How can people be so thoughtless and inconsiderate!! :evil:


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> '...How can people be so thoughtless and inconsiderate...'


Because they're [email protected] :evil: And not in the buddy-buddy just joshing kinda way, more the low-life utter scumbag Outside! Now! kinda way. Really f*&ks me off - especially as I'm 95% sure two of the [email protected] my own beloved has suffered have been at the hands (or door. Or bumper) of some f*#kwits at my own place of work!

America may have a few problems - and, frankly, who doesn't? - but at times like this I can see the appeal of your Right To Arm Bears. Or something like that.

Feckers... :evil:

Sincerest sympathies, Dallas-boy.


----------



## Mike46

Well yesterday.. Got my cambelt and water pump etc changed at G Werks. Great bloke and apparently my car is in excellent condition so I'm happy!!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Got some Forge oil and water caps to brighten up the bay


----------



## 4ndrew

"new" alarm siren arrived, it's in a worse state than my old one!


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> "new" alarm siren arrived, it's in a worse state than my old one!


 :lol:

Not funny, but still; :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "new" alarm siren arrived, it's in a worse state than my old one!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Not funny, but still; :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks! Haha! Might just bite the bullet and get a new 1...


----------



## Mondo

£90-odd quid last time I looked.  Got a 2nd hand one too. Was OK, but most importantly it worked!

...checked the catch can and think I can see about 1cm's worth of sight tube covered in gunk, so I guess it's catching [email protected] after all.  And noticed that thinner 16mm hose has indeed kinked up  so will try to hack off a chunk to make it shorter and hopefully encourage a better bend, or look at a 16mm 180deg flourosilicone hose to replace it if necessary. A job for the weekend.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "new" alarm siren arrived, it's in a worse state than my old one!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Not funny, but still; :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 so annoying


----------



## 4ndrew

Just been to Audi, they want €143+VAT!!! Good luck to them! Haha!


----------



## AfterHouR

Got some touch up paint delivered today, main dealer doesn't stock it anymore :x mind you they didn't fill me full of confidence when they told me the wrong colour.

Touched up a few stone chips, with the correct colour (no thanks Audi) will leave overnight and lacquer tomorrow 

Happy days....


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> Just been to Audi, they want €143+VAT!!! Good luck to them! Haha!


€143+VAT? In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again?  (Brick Top, 2000)


----------



## T3RBO

4ndrew said:


> Just been to Audi, they want €143+VAT!!!


I paid £70 back in 2008


----------



## neilc

Today I agreed to have another £2500 worth of mods carried out to my QS. Mad at 37 who would have thought it :lol:


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> Today I agreed to have another £2500 worth of mods carried out to my QS. Mad at 37 who would have thought it :lol:


C'mon, mod-teaser, wot you having done now. :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

Neilc have you got uprated rods yet?


----------



## gogs

TTQ2K2 said:


> cried a little in side when I discovered some cack-sucking mother-trucker hit my driver door, then departed the scene. happend during lunch at a local resturant.
> 
> some people are just $hit.
> 
> cheers.


Sorry to hear that mate, utter twats, had it happen to previous car in the place I worked, the twat had the cheek to leave his rust bucket parked next to me! When quizzed he said why would I park next to the car is hit! My paint was all over his front bumper!

Gets you mad that people can't just be either more careful or at least honest


----------



## kazinak

received new side skirt


----------



## peter-ss

T3RBO said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been to Audi, they want €143+VAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I paid £70 back in 2008
Click to expand...

Mine was around £70 a couple of years ago.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I agreed to have another £2500 worth of mods carried out to my QS. Mad at 37 who would have thought it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, mod-teaser, wot you having done now. :roll:
Click to expand...

Well I have got a blue haldex being fitted , the Tarox 307mm rear brake kit with the new Brembo super sport pads , Superpro dogbone mount and 4 x new Yokohama Advan Neova AD08 track / road tyres. ( Some of the mods are already in my sig I know , cant help myself)

Thats it now no more to be spent this year :lol: Or maybe I could get a new ................ :roll:

Adam , the only rod I have had uprated is my fishing one :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I agreed to have another £2500 worth of mods carried out to my QS. Mad at 37 who would have thought it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, mod-teaser, wot you having done now. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have got a blue haldex being fitted , the Tarox 307mm rear brake kit with the new Brembo super sport pads , Superpro dogbone mount and 4 x new Yokohama Advan Neova AD08 track / road tyres. ( Some of the mods are already in my sig I know , cant help myself)
> 
> Thats it now no more to be spent this year :lol: Or maybe I could get a new ................ :roll:
> 
> Adam , the only rod I have had uprated is my fishing one :wink:
Click to expand...

I'd guessed you were going for some botox :-*


----------



## Matt B

blue haldex is a good mod. Rear brake upgrades are ok but you must be paying an awful lot to take it to that price.

Tyres arent a mod so you cant count them lol :lol: :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666

Actually Neil i think blue is a good choice.......

4) The Sport controller is completely fluid in it's distribution of torque to the rear wheels. It's not 50/50 or 100% rear. It essentially reacts on the same input signals as the standard contoller (ABS - ESP - ACC) and distributes torque according to where it's needed. The main difference is that it will respond and act upon smaller inputs and distribute more drive to the rear when required. This gives the feel of a more balanced 'all wheel drive' car, particularly when cornering or accelerating hard. Another feature is 'flat' (car stance - rather than nose lift) acceleration from a standstill as the controller drives more of the rear wheels than standard.

5) The Competition controller is similar and is also fluid. But this controller is more sesitive in monitoring the imputs and more aggressive in switching the torque, providing a sportier driving experience.

The Competition units were originally developed for Skoda WRC team who used a Skoda Octavia 4X4 with Haldex for their Recce ( practice) cars.

Difference is that during braking it will lock up instead of opening wich is done in the normal HPP.

This will give the car more stability during braking and redusing the risk prevent single wheel lock.

For normal "street cars" it's not a good option since it will not open up during ABS braking ( safety issue) Therefore only experience drivers who are aware of this should have one.

I hope this basic explanation helps, if anyone needs more information personally, feel free to call me at TTS Roadsport on 01234 853225

Regards

Dave
MD
TTS Roadsport


----------



## jamman

If Dave says I shouldn't have one that's it I'm definitely getting one :wink:


----------



## Tritium

Finished replacing the thermostat. Now getting proper temperatures. Checked other fluids whilst there - Power steering fluid - below minimum  " rollocks" says I. Must have a leak somewhere. Done ya jes love TT's :-*


----------



## Vrroom

Finally finished installing the SEAT LCR splitter. I think it worked out okay. Pic in "pic of the day."


----------



## TToker

Installed first couple of mods to my TT, liquid TT gauge and remap


----------



## 4ndrew

TToker said:


> Installed first couple of mods to my TT, liquid TT gauge and remap


Tone down the map a little now?


----------



## Mondo

...drained my catch can and took a kink out of one of the hoses.


----------



## tonksy26

..... Thought of yet another mod I want to do :/ FFS !


----------



## TToker

4ndrew said:


> TToker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed first couple of mods to my TT, liquid TT gauge and remap
> 
> 
> 
> Tone down the map a little now?
Click to expand...

Haha yes, much better now  :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> If Dave says I shouldn't have one that's it I'm definitely getting one :wink:


Ha Ha , James. Yeah sorry about that but I did go with Daves recommendation. He reckoned it will make my car quicker than his green thingy round Bedford  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ricksimmonds

Put the car in for an MOT...it passed  ... £21.00 at Mr Clutch, Happy Days !


----------



## Mondo

£21?  Excellent!

...discovered the sexy catback exhaust I want is cheaper than I thought - and I've more cash in my Mod Fund than I thought. So guess where I'll be going in a month or two?

Graham, you're not allowed to guess. [email protected]; I still hate you.


----------



## JimSavo

Today I drove more than 200 miles to pickup a very tidy set of genuine RS4's for my 2000 TTR. I want to keep the original 6 spoke's as winter shoes.










Thanks to fellow member waynett who sold me the alloys and was kind enough to throw is some caps, spare bolts, chrome valve's etc.

Cheers Wayne.


----------



## redsilverblue

Handed the deposit down for my "new" ride :lol: Can't wait to pick it up


----------



## Rich196

redsilverblue said:


> Handed the deposit down for my "new" ride :lol: Can't wait to pick it up


Glad you have been about to get a new one! Good luck with it? will this one be seeing LPG?


----------



## TTSPORT666

redsilverblue said:


> Handed the deposit down for my "new" ride :lol: Can't wait to pick it up


Another kermit?? or is that another pic of your old baby   well done!! 

Damien.


----------



## redsilverblue

TTSPORT666 said:


> Another kermit?? or is that another pic of your old baby   well done!!
> 
> Damien.


Found another one  Will need a new name for it  


Rich196 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handed the deposit down for my "new" ride :lol: Can't wait to pick it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you have been about to get a new one! Good luck with it? will this one be seeing LPG?
Click to expand...

Yes, happy about it, apart from a few stone chips on the front bumper, the car looks good, cambelt + water pump been changed 5k ago, serviced etc. and it's a bargain too  And yes, I will LPG it to make it "unappealling" :lol:


----------



## TTMBTT

How is the repair to your wrist, are you able to drive at all. Pleased you
managed to find that colour so quickly.


----------



## 4ndrew

Installed a SAMCO TIP, bought from Bombeuisz


----------



## 4ndrew

redsilverblue said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another kermit?? or is that another pic of your old baby   well done!!
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Found another one  Will need a new name for it
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handed the deposit down for my "new" ride :lol: Can't wait to pick it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you have been about to get a new one! Good luck with it? will this one be seeing LPG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, happy about it, apart from a few stone chips on the front bumper, the car looks good, cambelt + water pump been changed 5k ago, serviced etc. and it's a bargain too  And yes, I will LPG it to make it "unappealling" :lol:
Click to expand...

How did you find a green one so quickly?! they're not exactly common!


----------



## deekoy

Said goodbye to my TT and hello to my M5 e60 - at least my nephew has the TT now!


----------



## Mondo

...soaked my SS Audi-logo'd valve stem caps in Virosol to get a surprisingly high amount of cack off them. Can't have 'em ruining the look of my lovely refurb'd 18" RSTTs come summer.  Cleaned up the centre caps too with the same stuff - or was that last weekend? :?

Checked the pressure in my 16" winters as they always look low, but came up at 38F/32R, just as I like 'em. Weird. But the spare got bumped from 22psi  to 50 - which still isn't the 60 it says on the face of the wheel but I just couldn't bring myself to pump 'em up that high.

And the Mrs. asked me why I hadn't booked my flight to Geneva for the Car Show yet. Guess I'm OK to go.


----------



## Mike46

Fitted my V6 valance, wakbox and forge valve with a little help from Rich196!! Yet to see just how noisy it is!! :lol:

Oh and i gave it a nice wash!


----------



## Guzi

wash and waxed it.


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Fitted my V6 valance, wakbox and forge valve with a little help from Rich196!! Yet to see just how noisy it is!! :lol:
> 
> Oh and i gave it a nice wash!


Fitted my valance to, and discovered how dirty mine was, poor thing!


----------



## redsilverblue

TTMBTT said:


> How is the repair to your wrist, are you able to drive at all. Pleased you
> managed to find that colour so quickly.


No, not driving yet, missing it a lot.  It will take some time and lots of effort to use all of the fingers properly again :x



4ndrew said:


> How did you find a green one so quickly?! they're not exactly common!


I would say they are very rare  My best friend ever manphibian found this one for me  I have promised him a special hug for this find one day  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

luke is a diamond tbh hun......


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> luke is a diamond tbh hun......


I know, that's why I love him so much


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> luke is a diamond tbh hun......
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I love him so much
Click to expand...

Im soooo jealous................. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Glad you are smiling again :-*


----------



## Love_iTT

Finished stripping out all the mods from the interior of the TTR today so she now has a totally stock interior. I fitted the original radio back in which came up in safe mode but after putting in the code it worked just fine. I need to get a couple of bits of trim as I'm not happy with the quality of them as they are a bit scratched so I shall be looking on ebay this week for some replacements.

Engine, suspension and exhaust next.

Graham


----------



## jamman

Love_iTT said:


> Engine, suspension and exhaust next.
> 
> Graham


You know she's not happy [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Don't say I didn't try and stop you.


----------



## Love_iTT

Do you know what James, I didn't mind at all stripping the interior and bringing it back to stock but looking at my sig pic tonight I just kept thinking how gorgeous she looks just sitting looking oh so pretty. 

I will not enjoy doing the next bit I can tell you.

Graham


----------



## TTMBTT

Love_iTT said:


> Do you know what James, I didn't mind at all stripping the interior and bringing it back to stock but looking at my sig pic tonight I just kept thinking how gorgeous she looks just sitting looking oh so pretty.
> 
> I will not enjoy doing the next bit I can tell you.
> 
> Graham


Three of the best looking "Rag tops", yours, James, & Barton's [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Although there are more 8)


----------



## peter-ss

Mondo said:


> Checked the pressure in my 16" winters as they always look low, but came up at 38F/32R, just as I like 'em. Weird.


I'm glad that they still hold pressure as I spent an age cleaning every spot of gunk from the rims before having the tyres fitted.


----------



## Alec's TT

Installed my 305s i got for $235 semi new! It was a display in a local shop!
Old kenwood out and new 305 in, in 10 minutes


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> ...soaked my SS Audi-logo'd valve stem caps in Virosol to get a surprisingly high amount of cack off them. Can't have 'em ruining the look of my lovely refurb'd 18" RSTTs come summer.  Cleaned up the centre caps too with the same stuff - or was that last weekend? :?
> 
> Checked the pressure in my 16" winters as they always look low, but came up at 38F/32R, just as I like 'em. Weird. But the spare got bumped from 22psi  to 50 - which still isn't the 60 it says on the face of the wheel but I just couldn't bring myself to pump 'em up that high.
> 
> And the Mrs. asked me why I hadn't booked my flight to Geneva for the Car Show yet. Guess I'm OK to go.


Not just me then Mondo! Mine always look low even when they're not - very misleading!

Jealous that you've had you RSTTs refurbed as I still want mine done but not sure I can stomach the cost at the mo... Need two new tyres as well! The cold weather won't be here much longer either! Argghhh! Decisions...

Anyone need any design work doing? - I need some pin money! :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Ordered a new OBD2 cable. Engine managment light came on yday and not sure why...


----------



## TToker

4ndrew said:


> Ordered a new OBD2 cable. Engine managment light came on yday and not sure why...


  Hope it's somthing simple mate.


----------



## jamman

Ordered these






to go with these










WW3 will kick off when they land


----------



## tonksy26

Copying bastard ! :twisted: :-*

How much did they set u back ?


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> Copying bastard ! :twisted: :-*
> 
> How much did they set u back ?


You cannot put a price on quality :lol: or being a mug


----------



## 4ndrew

TToker said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new OBD2 cable. Engine managment light came on yday and not sure why...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's somthing simple mate.
Click to expand...

Yea me too, feels like its misfireing a little again, maybe its the coil packs this time, that could set off the EM light right?


----------



## tonksy26

Hahaha good point. Stunning wheels though


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> TToker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new OBD2 cable. Engine managment light came on yday and not sure why...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's somthing simple mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea me too, feels like its misfireing a little again, maybe its the coil packs this time, that could set off the EM light right?
Click to expand...

Yes mate once it counts six in a row or something like that


----------



## 4ndrew

jamman said:


> Yes mate once it counts six in a row or something like that


Cheers James, I'll find out soon enough


----------



## LordG71

picked up this as my daily runner....










325i, on a 03 plate, FSH, 50K, 2 owners - for less than 4.5k .... sweet


----------



## kayone

Has some real engine bay envy lately after seeing everyone's neat and tidy looking bay so decided to give mine a 'little' tidy up and replace some broken/lost screws & a good old back to black.

Happy with the results


----------



## Adren4line

Been given my eviction notice today from my military house! Wife left last year and im not entitled to a married quarter any more. Guess i better get hunting for a cheap house to rent with my gf as theres no way im giving up my dog or 10 years worth of furniture etc, to move back to a single room in a block!

If anyone knows of a cheap 2-3 bed house preferably with a garage in the oxfordshire area please let me know. Ideally no more than £700 month rent!


----------



## benjy_1

had my thermostat replaced! holding a steady 88 degrees nw


----------



## jamman

Today I... 'm going to work on nights knowing my butt is complete toast when my wheels arrive tomorrow, I'm genuinely nervous.


----------



## TTSPORT666

oh geez you didnt tell the missus!!! 

what did ya go for ch?? 19's??

Good luck James

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> Today I... 'm going to work on nights knowing my butt is complete toast when my wheels arrive tomorrow, I'm genuinely nervous.


Just make sure you hide the kitchen knives :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Realised my car is too low and needs raising 

You ain't dubbing if you ain't rubbin... nah :lol:


----------



## jamman

Fitted my polished dipstick tube (Thanks Graham) right kerfuffle. 

Fitted my R8 Oil and Water caps (Thanks Andy) 

Took pictures of my standard seats and Forge Oil and Water caps to sell (not sure which I like more)


----------



## neilc

Seriously James , she doesn't know about the wheels.  Mind you I haven't told my wife about the haldex , Tarox brakes or the Yoko's :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Seriously James , she doesn't know about the wheels.  Mind you I haven't told my wife about the haldex , Tarox brakes or the Yoko's :lol: :lol:


No she doesn't I'm a "little" worried but she did once state that she prefered the silver wheels I had before to my black OZs so in a roundabout way it's all her fault. :wink:

I just paid for a holiday for us in July so she will be cool (ish) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

I love it convince yourself that your wife wants you to spend money on your car


----------



## burns

Received a nice little parcel at the office:










Really happy with the price too. 
Direct from Forge would have been (after TTOC discount) £46.56 plus delivery. 
Purchased from Awesome £44.34 with free delivery! 
Happy days!


----------



## Mondo

...received the new black plastic door sill thingey I ordered off eBay, only to discover it's for the wrong side.  Add says 'Drivers', invoice has hand-written 'O/S' on it, but it's the NS one. Fark. Still, for £17 delivered I'm not so worried and will probably fit it as well!


----------



## myauditt225

fitted the new passenger side fuel level sensor,and still getting erratic fuel readings,more wasted money :x


----------



## Guzi

T3RBO said:


> Realised my car is too low and needs raising


well that has to be a first on here?? :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

Ordered New H&R lowering springs (as one on the back was a bit soft) whilst still fault finding smokey engine, only to find turbo goosed


----------



## Vrroom

neilc said:


> I love it convince yourself that your wife wants you to spend money on your car


My wife actually was the one who insisted I get my TT! I had an Audi Cabrio triple-black for 10 years in mint condition. She thought it was unsafe because no roll bar and no passenger airbag. She knew I loved the TT so insisted I order one to get rid of the dangerous one. Been spending money on it ever since.


----------



## kazinak

passed the MOT [smiley=deal2.gif] nearly failed on the wiper blades :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> passed the MOT [smiley=deal2.gif] nearly failed on the wiper blades :lol: :lol: :lol:


Congrats :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> passed the MOT [smiley=deal2.gif] nearly failed on the wiper blades :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats :lol:
Click to expand...

Nice pic but with the old steering wheel. New pic needed.


----------



## tonksy26

Changes the crappy maf screws for some torx screws. Also gave it a clean whilst I was at it.

Also put my number plate on with sticky pads instead of elastic bands haha


----------



## kayone

Good old hoovering out & fitted my Richbrook chrome twist off tax disc holder.. matches the interior a treat


----------



## Brendanb86

Realised it was a good decision to go for springs over coilovers after scraping the underside of my car on 4 speed bumps today! I was going sooooo slow too! God knows how Kaz manages to get around Crawley! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

Brendanb86 said:


> Realised it was a good decision to go for springs over coilovers after scraping the underside of my car on 4 speed bumps today! I was going sooooo slow too! God knows how Kaz manages to get around Crawley! :lol:


where about you manage to scrape you car ?


----------



## Brendanb86

Once going to London on a speed bump near Eltham, twice going in and out of where the cinema is in Crawley and then in Maidenbower! 3 of the 4 times it was on the skinny speed bumps where you go over them 1 axle at a time. :evil:


----------



## kazinak

cinema and sainsburys have the worst speed bump in the town ,

usually i scrape those plastic spoilers underneath the car


----------



## Brendanb86

Yeh I think that was what I scraped too as it was towards the rear of the car. Oh well, that's what they are there for!


----------



## greyhound

yo yo, today my car was fitted with all new ARB bushes and drop links, feels sweet, and more direct, and no more clunking sound,


----------



## TTSPORT666

Arrived in the usa again 3rd time this month. [smiley=sleeping.gif] On parking my QS in my secure underground staff car park before my flight. Saw 3 TTmk1's so gently lodged a nice TT owners club card into the passenger side window frame. Rep duties!! :wink: [smiley=book2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Arrived in the usa again 3rd time this month. [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Welcome back Damien!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Vrroom said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived in the usa again 3rd time this month. [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Damien!
Click to expand...

Thanks Tim......  Its my second home. Only here for 15 hours though!! leave tomorrow morning again. 

4 days to go till i get my ARB's and defcons fitted. Whoopie! 

Damien.


----------



## LordG71

Just loaded Tapatalk on my iPad......sweeeeeet!


----------



## 4ndrew

Is it any different to the iPhone version?


----------



## LordG71

4ndrew said:


> Is it any different to the iPhone version?


absolutely no idea  I must one of the few people on the planet that does not own an iPhone. I had mine stolen so when I went to replace it, i thought i would go for something different.


----------



## neilc

I got up early to go and pick up my QS after 3 and a half weeks at the TT shop. I cant wait


----------



## jamman

Got called at 6.30 in the morning by Rich on his way down to The TT Shop.

Lucky were mates Rich..... :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Received 4 wheel sized boxes to my door!
Hmmm what could be inside?
:roll:


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Received 4 wheel sized boxes to my door!
> Hmmm what could be inside?
> :roll:


Pizza ?


----------



## 4ndrew

LordG71 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any different to the iPhone version?
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely no idea  I must one of the few people on the planet that does not own an iPhone. I had mine stolen so when I went to replace it, i thought i would go for something different.
Click to expand...

There's an android version too of you've gone android ;-)


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received 4 wheel sized boxes to my door!
> Hmmm what could be inside?
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza ?
Click to expand...

4 very deep pan pizza's topped with a huge amount of toppings!
I'm not sure your right.

Maybe you'll find out soon!


----------



## 4ndrew

Just at my mechanics getting the haldex oil/filter done and getting the springs changed for facelift, one of my rears broke the other day...


----------



## Mondo

That's a bugger, Andrew. Still, now you're facelift, so all's well that ends well. 

...got my K&N oil filter in the mail, ready for next weekend. Gonna hit the big 140K soon so time for a sludge flush. :wink:


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any different to the iPhone version?
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely no idea  I must one of the few people on the planet that does not own an iPhone. I had mine stolen so when I went to replace it, i thought i would go for something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's an android version too of you've gone android ;-)
Click to expand...

Ok someone tell me what I'm missing because I access the forum a lot from my iPhone the normal way and I've just tried this tapatalk and it's like a cut down version of the forum is this for people who belong to lots of forums (I don't) ?


----------



## tonksy26

Found out someone has tow barred the front of my car... Right on where I filled the number plate recess .... 2 weeks before being inside at ultimate dubs ! Fuming !

I don't have a spare £120 to get it resprayed or even the time for that matter.

FFS !!!!


----------



## T3RBO

jamman said:


> Ok someone tell me what I'm missing because I access the forum a lot from my iPhone the normal way and I've just tried this tapatalk and it's like a cut down version of the forum is this for people who belong to lots of forums (I don't) ?


It's just a really neat and tidy way of accessing forums on a mobile - saves all that scrolling and zooming 



tonksy26 said:


> Found out someone has tow barred the front of my car...


Gutted mate, there are some right bankers around


----------



## 4ndrew

jamman said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any different to the iPhone version?
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely no idea  I must one of the few people on the planet that does not own an iPhone. I had mine stolen so when I went to replace it, i thought i would go for something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's an android version too of you've gone android ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok someone tell me what I'm missing because I access the forum a lot from my iPhone the normal way and I've just tried this tapatalk and it's like a cut down version of the forum is this for people who belong to lots of forums (I don't) ?
Click to expand...

Like what turbo said, it's just alot more convenient than going through safari. Nothing is missing though, all threads and pictures are there. Just faster load times.


----------



## GroverUK

1 - Renewed my insurance, £380 great price [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,means im getting old [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] .
2 - Dried the car for the first time with a Kent microfibre drying towel [smiley=idea.gif] .Where have you been all my life. Never will a chamois leather touch my car again!


----------



## benjy_1

^^ drying towels are the way forward!! they leave less swirls and much easier to work with^^


----------



## kazinak

polished and waxed the car and the wheels


----------



## Gone

fitted smoked side repeaters


----------



## paul4281

Had service & brake fluid change at the TT Shop 

Met some forum members )

Then came away on a downer with a £1.2k to go list :'(

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spearhunter#2

Changed the OEM panel filter for a Pipercross... Certainly seems to produce a louder sucking.

Installed the not so bling engine bling kit... Aka Steves black kit.


----------



## Guzi

GroverUK said:


> 1 - Renewed my insurance, £380 great price [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,means im getting old [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] .
> 2 - Dried the car for the first time with a Kent microfibre drying towel [smiley=idea.gif] .Where have you been all my life. Never will a chamois leather touch my car again!


who with? Mines due in May! right about those towels i couldnt believe i haddnt used one before i got mine!


----------



## LordG71

@Kaz - looking very very good indeed - good work

today i fitted Green Led Door lights, suplied by Graham (oldGuy) - pics here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=262654


----------



## Rich196

Exhaust part didnt come so couldnt fit it  So fitted some coil overs.... to my mates RS!


----------



## kazinak

removed rear ballast


----------



## paul4281

kazinak said:


> removed rear ballast


Weight saving? 

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

kazinak said:


> removed rear ballast


God, what a waste of time. Why would anyone do that? :roll:


----------



## kazinak

tell me about it :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Scanned with vagcom and it seems to be cylinder 3 misfiring, gonna swap over coil packs and see if it's that. Also got my car back from having facelift springs fitted, pleased with the results


----------



## corradoman

fitted new pagid discs and pads front and rear, aching all over now :lol: must be getting old [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GroverUK

Guzi said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Renewed my insurance, £380 great price [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,means im getting old [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] .
> 2 - Dried the car for the first time with a Kent microfibre drying towel [smiley=idea.gif] .Where have you been all my life. Never will a chamois leather touch my car again!
> 
> 
> 
> who with? Mines due in May! right about those towels i couldnt believe i haddnt used one before i got mine!
Click to expand...

More than via confused.com


----------



## GroverUK

kazinak said:


> polished and waxed the car and the wheels


What do you use to seal your wheels kaz?


----------



## tricklexxx

paul4281 said:


> Had service & brake fluid change at the TT Shop
> 
> Met some forum members )
> 
> Then came away on a downer with a £1.2k to go list :'(
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry mate that probably equates to £600 at most other places... Just make sure you (TT)shop around :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . spot polished various abrasions, small scratches, smudges, etc., from the last shop visit . . . on the body, in the engine bay, the GTT front strut brace (that seems to be a base for bracing oneself to do just about everything else in the engine bay by the looks of the smudges, small scratches, etc.). Everything polished right out nicely, so it's all back to looking new.


----------



## rory182

Ordered a bluetooth OBD2 reader so I can mke use of the Torque Android App


----------



## paul4281

Wash, polish & wax

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordG71

Sun out = Top Down = Lots of smiles


----------



## Mondo

...vacuumed the car, but paid someone to clean it. My back is getting more & more upset with me when I have the cheek to ask it to do its job, so I'm not looking forward to putting my summer wheels back on. :? At least they did a good job.

Polished out some scratches on the bonnet from the previous bunch of Illegals who cleaned the car for me. Feckers. Somethingorother Colour Magic. Seemed to work.  Another application and they'll be hard to spot.


----------



## paul4281

Mondo said:


> ...paid someone to clean it. My back is getting more & more upset with me when I have the cheek to ask it to do its job.


Know what you mean. Spent three hours on mine, back spent rest of afternoon on bean bag&#8230;

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0rjlhp
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAFE_P

gave a well deserved wash
fitted rear pressed plate and surround
planned to fit front one tomorrow  
filled up with some Shell V-Power
ordered some new mats from ebay


----------



## TTSPORT666

clayed her again, polished. Steam cleaned the rear honeycomb valence....result!! Then went down to local garage to buy Evo mag.... which was not on the shelf yet. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
words to the wise... "Neil gets his EVO on subscription a week before it hits the shelf"!! :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . finished the ceiling of the garage, installed a rubber gasket between two ECS carbon fiber engine covers (definitely a design flaw there . . . the rattling and scraping of the finish was awful), cut scores of Pro-bolt aluminum M4 Allen bolts to accompany the SN Precision aluminum rings for: the door tweeters, the GTT seat adjustment levers, and the water reservoir cap . . . and that's about it for today.


----------



## Amaranth

TTSPORT666 said:


> clayed her again, polished. Steam cleaned the rear honeycomb valence....result!!


So THAT'S how you clean the blessed things?..Thank you


----------



## Rich196

Miltek adapter arrive but I wound have time to fit it for at least 2 weeks boohoo


----------



## paul4281

Ordered TT RS brake ducts, should be in on Wednesday for fitting at weekend

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Ordered TT RS brake ducts, should be in on Wednesday for fitting at weekend
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Paul , glad you took my advice on the TTRS brake mod  How did the service go ?


----------



## 67121

Broke my car!


----------



## paul4281

neilc said:


> Hey Paul , glad you took my advice on the TTRS brake mod  How did the service go ?


Service was fine  list of remedial work not so [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Going back on Thursday for R32 ARB's & poly bushes, rear shocks, drop links, top mounts, steering arm & joint & CV boot  but at least they found the knock at the front end & why the rear tyres are feathering


----------



## neilc

Hmmm quite a list then Paul. At least it will be in tip top order for the trackday. Hope it all goes ok


----------



## paul4281

Thanks Neil, I'm sure it'll be a lot better when done.

When they went through the list, Wendy just said "well you just need to get everything done before you do that track thing"  :lol:


----------



## Amaranth

Cuebix said:


> Broke my car!


Ooops  How come?


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered TT RS brake ducts, should be in on Wednesday for fitting at weekend
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul , glad you took my advice on the TTRS brake mod  How did the service go ?
Click to expand...

How easy is this to fit? and how much ? cheers Neil? 

Damien.


----------



## T3RBO

Really easy mate... here is an excellent guide from diveratt (with part numbers)

viewtopic.php?p=2152921#p2152921


----------



## TTSPORT666

Thanks Robb

Will have to execute this little mod... 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Went to my dealer, ordered a new thermostat and finally ordered new guide rails for the v6 bumper despite the fact I've had it on for months... Asked about the coil pack recall too, was happy to hear they honour it here in Ireland too  just have to book it in for them to have a look now.

Also a couple of goodies arrived, got my shift gate from a forum member, having a bit of trouble with the gaiter, but will try again in the light tomorrow.

Got an OBD2 cable, is there any way of just viewing/clearing codes without paying $99 for a licence? Even an alternative to vcds?


----------



## Adam-tt

4ndrew said:


> Went to my dealer, ordered a new thermostat and finally ordered new guide rails for the v6 bumper despite the fact I've had it on for months... Asked about the coil pack recall too, was happy to hear they honour it here in Ireland too  just have to book it in for them to have a look now.
> 
> Also a couple of goodies arrived, got my shift gate from a forum member, having a bit of trouble with the gaiter, but will try again in the light tomorrow.
> 
> Got an OBD2 cable, is there any way of just viewing/clearing codes without paying $99 for a licence? Even an alternative to vcds?


just use the £10 eBay job

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## 4ndrew

I have a £10 eBay job, but fault it wouldn't display all the codes unless I registered... I had just finished a long shift when I tried, maybe I was just tired, will try again in the morning.


----------



## Adam-tt

You have to click on each module separately with the vcds lite only takes 5mins

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered some auxiliary padding for my pole positions!!  Must be getting old?

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Adam-tt said:


> You have to click on each module separately with the vcds lite only takes 5mins
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


Ahh ok, I just did the full scan option. Cheers Adam, I'll give it another go tomorrow


----------



## jamman

Got a little box from HPA in The USA

Will it make a difference ?

IT BETTER DO ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jays_225

ooo flash


----------



## jamman

jays_225 said:


> ooo flash


It's not by looks Jays but it better be by nature :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew

Just booked in for a coil pack recall tomorrow, hopefully it's eligible, otherwise I'll need to change at least one myself anyway...


----------



## T3RBO

Experienced time travel :lol:

Left my house at 13:15 and when I got into the car the clock said 14:25... how can it jump 1hr 10 mins :?


----------



## wazman999

LOST MY DAMN BANK CARD! Aaarrrggghhhhh! Hassle! Where did I lose it? Yesterday? Today? Cancelled and waiting! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

Sent off my calipers for new seals pistons and recoil

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## AfterHouR

Took the car into the garage to get the turbo taken off and replaced


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

jamman said:


> Got a little box from HPA in The USA
> 
> Will it make a difference ?
> 
> IT BETTER DO ! ! ! ! !


Looking forward to the verdict.... I can picture the big childish grin as you opened the box, and the flutter of your heart beat. 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

AfterHouR said:


> Took the car into the garage to get the turbo taken off and replaced


thought about going for a hybrid while its off?


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Got a little box from HPA in The USA
> 
> Will it make a difference ?
> 
> IT BETTER DO ! ! ! ! !


Nice looks like you got a free c**k ring too


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> Nice looks like you got a free c**k ring too


Not that I have personal experience but I suspect it might be a bit big for our young James. :?


----------



## MikeyMorty

Fitted my new pressed plates and V6 rear valance, just waiting for my wheels back from the refurb place now...


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looks like you got a free c**k ring too
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I have personal experience but I suspect it might be a bit big for our young James. :?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

We aim to please.


----------



## T3RBO

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

Adam-tt said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the car into the garage to get the turbo taken off and replaced
> 
> 
> 
> thought about going for a hybrid while its off?
Click to expand...

I did consider it quite seriously, thought about putting a garrett on it with diff manifold etc etc. but I would just get carried away, where do you stop, LOL , I need to curb my spending for a while and just enjoy driving the car.

Plus I got a good deal on the KKK, cost price plus a £10 friend of a friend.....


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Got a little box from HPA in The USA
> 
> Will it make a difference ?
> 
> IT BETTER DO ! ! ! ! !


Wooohooo!!!  I hope it's everything you want it to be. Enjoy!


----------



## jamman

Vrroom my friend if it isn't it will be partly your fault :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ah jealous.....  next month for me. Have faith James!! its a fantastic item to behold and own on your quattro.

Wise man once say [smiley=book2.gif] 
"will make red dragon breath fire." but then he also said.... " if drive car like pusshy then no tell no difference"" :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## NAFE_P

am taking the car in for an MOT, fingers crossed!!


----------



## neilc

Drove my car in the rain with my brand new Yokohama track / road tyres. And it felt fine


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Drove my car in the rain with my brand new Yokohama track / road tyres. And it felt fine


It's funny you say this Neil I was talking in the early hours this morning with an engineer who tracks his Evo and uses AD08s, I mentioned the "poor" wet handling he laughed and joked about the internet and how "yes but they are not very good in the wet" is pure fantasy.

He said he had been on several track days in the rain and had no issues at all


----------



## neilc

Hmmmm thats what I have found out too , someone I know who tracks his M3 uses these AD08's and swears by them for any conditions. He used to use Toyo R888's and said they were just dangerous in moist conditions and undriveable in the wet.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Interesting facts there guys.... will wait for the yoko's in the snow report. 

Id be concerned on the aquaplaning issues in heavy water? :?

Arrived at TTshop nice and early..... [smiley=sleeping.gif] Blimey was a long drive.... Let the magic begin... 










Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> Interesting facts there guys.... will wait for the yoko's in the snow report.
> 
> Id be concerned on the aquaplaning issues in heavy water? :?
> 
> Arrived at TTshop nice and early..... [smiley=sleeping.gif] Blimey was a long drive.... Let the magic begin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien.


Ahh but I know have my winter wheels for snow :wink:

PS Needs lowering :lol:


----------



## Tritium

jamman said:


> Got a little box from HPA in The USA
> 
> Will it make a difference ?
> 
> IT BETTER DO ! ! ! ! !


Whoooo. nice one James!

Hope to get mine soon ordered Yesterday had 'sent' notification within 2hrs - Thats service.

And yes Vrroom I will blame you too if its not good!
James and I will send *the boys* over to have a *chat* with you.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Vrroom my friend if it isn't it will be partly your fault :lol:





Tritium said:


> And yes Vrroom I will blame you too if its not good!
> James and I will send *the boys* over to have a *chat* with you.... :lol: :wink:


Have faith gentlemen! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wise man once say [smiley=book2.gif]
> "will make red dragon breath fire." but then he also said.... " if drive car like pusshy then no tell no difference"" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Damien.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting facts there guys.... will wait for the yoko's in the snow report.
> 
> Id be concerned on the aquaplaning issues in heavy water? :?
> 
> Arrived at TTshop nice and early..... [smiley=sleeping.gif] Blimey was a long drive.... Let the magic begin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh but I know have my winter wheels for snow :wink:
> 
> PS Needs lowering :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: must admit James the tarmac was not flat where i parked!!  

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting facts there guys.... will wait for the yoko's in the snow report.
> 
> Id be concerned on the aquaplaning issues in heavy water? :?
> 
> Arrived at TTshop nice and early..... [smiley=sleeping.gif] Blimey was a long drive.... Let the magic begin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh but I know have my winter wheels for snow :wink:
> 
> PS Needs lowering :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: must admit James the tarmac was not flat where i parked!!
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Heard that before , slam it


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: :lol: thanks Neil.... shut it .... and slam it!!  Could put some new springs on but to be honest would prefer to save up and do it properly with the billies!! 

Damien.


----------



## Guzi

GroverUK said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Renewed my insurance, £380 great price [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,means im getting old [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] .
> 2 - Dried the car for the first time with a Kent microfibre drying towel [smiley=idea.gif] .Where have you been all my life. Never will a chamois leather touch my car again!
> 
> 
> 
> who with? Mines due in May! right about those towels i couldnt believe i haddnt used one before i got mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than via confused.com
Click to expand...

my quote from then via confused is £1056 !!!! how the frook can they work that out?


----------



## paul4281

Picked up RS brake ducts from dealers for fitting at weekend

Decided on poly wishbone bushes to be fitted at TTS with R32's

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

...discovered there are now 3 UK suppliers of upgraded OEM-location exhaust manifolds for the K04. Like bloody buses now; you wait for ages then two more turn up.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...discovered there are now 3 UK suppliers of upgraded OEM-location exhaust manifolds for the K04. Like bloody buses now; you wait for ages then two more turn up.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Just got my car back from Audi, all coil packs changed FOC, and they washed and valeted the car too


----------



## T3RBO

Wound my coilovers UP a bit


----------



## NAFE_P

had 10K service, coolant bottle replaced, MOT passed with no advisories and clean bill of health from the guys at Dialynx 

And fitted my new mats


----------



## Adam-tt

Finally fitted my horns after 7 months without them


----------



## tonksy26

I picked up a new LCR splitter after losing mine in the snow :twisted:

Also ordered some new v6 grilles whilst I was at it .... My wallet is now empty :?


----------



## Rich196

has got a bigggggg nob!! Whey!


----------



## Adam-tt

Rich196 said:


> has got a bigggggg nob!! Whey!


welcome to the club :lol: 
need to get a short shifter now


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> Wound my coilovers UP a bit


Well done Robb whats the stance like now?


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> has got a bigggggg nob!! Whey!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club :lol:
> need to get a short shifter now
Click to expand...

Need to have a feel of one 1st, wanna know how notchy it is. I dont think the oem shift it bad, and with the big nob it sits lower on the shaft so that will shorten the shift. That almost sounds dodgy haha!


----------



## Diveratt

Rich196 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> has got a bigggggg nob!! Whey!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club :lol:
> need to get a short shifter now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to have a feel of one 1st, wanna know how notchy it is. I dont think the oem shift it bad, and with the big nob it sits lower on the shaft so that will shorten the shift. That almost sounds dodgy haha!
Click to expand...

Yeah pull to hard and it will come off in your hand too  perv!!!!


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> has got a bigggggg nob!! Whey!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club :lol:
> need to get a short shifter now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to have a feel of one 1st, wanna know how notchy it is. I dont think the oem shift it bad, and with the big nob it sits lower on the shaft so that will shorten the shift. That almost sounds dodgy haha!
Click to expand...

Mate, it's worth doing. Initially the SS was really noticable, but very soon I hardly noticed it. In a good way, though! The SS and BK is a good combo. I probably should have done it (got a BK) ages ago.

DO IT!


----------



## jays_225

filled up my a4from 30miles left on DIS to full £95 worth. still says 600 miles till empty :lol: we shall see how long that lasts.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Came home to find my new rear spacers delivered. So 15mm going on the rear each side tomorrow. Looking forward to the bullfrog arse stance!! Also have to fit my bling engine bolt kit (oem plus stealth black) :roll: .... happy days.

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> has got a bigggggg nob!! Whey!


The missus will be pleased


----------



## LordG71

....received my TTOC membership pack


----------



## merlin c

TTSPORT666 said:


> Came home to find my new rear spacers delivered. So 15mm going on the rear each side tomorrow. Looking forward to the bullfrog arse stance!! Also have to fit my bling engine bolt kit (oem plus stealth black) :roll: .... happy days.
> 
> Damien.


Damien
Pictures please when its done because I already have but not installed 15 and 10mm spacers, -40mm Apex springs and Forge adjustable tie bars to go on. Just saving up for Calibre 18" X 8 front with Falken 225/40/R18 and Calibre 18" x 9 rears with Falken 255/35/R18, get it all fitted and aligned in one big bang, Oh to be wealthy = no waiting...curse them all [smiley=baby.gif] .....Steve


----------



## JimSavo

Today I received a fully refurbed OEM chrome gear knob from fellow member merlin c

Thanks Steve, gratefully appreciated.

Jim.


----------



## TTSPORT666

merlin c said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came home to find my new rear spacers delivered. So 15mm going on the rear each side tomorrow. Looking forward to the bullfrog arse stance!! Also have to fit my bling engine bolt kit (oem plus stealth black) :roll: .... happy days.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damien
> Pictures please when its done because I already have but not installed 15 and 10mm spacers, -40mm Apex springs and Forge adjustable tie bars to go on. Just saving up for Calibre 18" X 8 front with Falken 225/40/R18 and Calibre 18" x 9 rears with Falken 255/35/R18, get it all fitted and aligned in one big bang, Oh to be wealthy = no waiting...curse them all [smiley=baby.gif] .....Steve
Click to expand...

Will do... i will be honest im not knowing what to expect! i hope they don't stick out to much!! Yes would be nice to be super wealthy but then what's the fun in doing everything in one go eh!! Funny Vince mentioned yesterday maybe for me to think about rear adj tie bars. She should look sweet when she is done Steve. Be worth the wait im sure.  
Damien.


----------



## neilc

They only just fit in the arch Damien  But as you know I like the wide bottom stance :wink: On a car I hasten to add.


----------



## LordG71

added this...supplied by OldGuy, cheers fella 

before...










After...










Fitted...


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

... Gave the car a thorough clean. wash with Autoglym, prewax cleaner, wax, then buffed to a glossy finish. Very rewarding to do, especially on a black car. Photos to follow.


----------



## Mondo

LordG71 said:


> added this...supplied by OldGuy, cheers fella


Nice! But you sooo gotta spray the remaining orange bit black to be totally 8)


----------



## redsilverblue

SmOkiNjOe said:


> ... Gave the car a thorough clean. wash with Autoglym, prewax cleaner, wax, then buffed to a glossy finish. Very rewarding to do, especially on a black car. Photos to follow.


Taking any bookings for Sundays?


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

redsilverblue said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gave the car a thorough clean. wash with Autoglym, prewax cleaner, wax, then buffed to a glossy finish. Very rewarding to do, especially on a black car. Photos to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking any bookings for Sundays?
Click to expand...

Haha..... you're about the 10th person today who's asked me that. The neighbors must think I'm a car-cleaner-maniac... but it's the first car I've ever had that I've actually waxed and polished with pride.


----------



## Brendanb86

redsilverblue said:


> Taking any bookings for Sundays?


Do you have a new green machine to wash then?!


----------



## redsilverblue

Brendanb86 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking any bookings for Sundays?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a new green machine to wash then?!
Click to expand...

Two more sleeps and I'll have it  Excited!!


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

... Took my TT for a REVO remap. Throttle is now more agressive, had the tracking sorted whilst there also, to get rid of the toe-in. Steering is more responsive now. Nice people down at GetBoost in Bridgend, recommended.


----------



## neilc

SmOkiNjOe said:


> ... Took my TT for a REVO remap. Throttle is now more agressive, had the tracking sorted whilst there also, to get rid of the toe-in. Steering is more responsive now. Nice people down at GetBoost in Bridgend, recommended.


Makes a world of difference , enjoy


----------



## Amaranth

redsilverblue said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking any bookings for Sundays?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a new green machine to wash then?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two more sleeps and I'll have it  Excited!!
Click to expand...

Really glad you have a replacement - Congratulations


----------



## Mondo

...got Dean & chums to service my beloved. (easy, tigers) Timely, with an MOT next week. Couple of minors I'll deal with (I 'king hate children - badoom boom) and one major; looks like a leaking steering rack. Amusing as Audi replaced it a year ago.  Going to see them next week to sort it out.


----------



## TTQ2K2

SmOkiNjOe said:


> ... Took my TT for a REVO remap. Throttle is now more agressive, had the tracking sorted whilst there also, to get rid of the toe-in. Steering is more responsive now. Nice people down at GetBoost in Bridgend, recommended.


Congrats...I got Revo'd on Wednesday. Amazing difference. Butt-dyno says 35-50 hp increase with even more torques. :wink: Most noticiable in the 2500-5500rpm range. I should have done this years ago.

cheers and enjoy.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

TTQ2K2 said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Took my TT for a REVO remap. Throttle is now more agressive, had the tracking sorted whilst there also, to get rid of the toe-in. Steering is more responsive now. Nice people down at GetBoost in Bridgend, recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats...I got Revo'd on Wednesday. Amazing difference. Butt-dyno says 35-50 hp increase with even more torques. :wink: Most noticiable in the 2500-5500rpm range. I should have done this years ago.
> 
> cheers and enjoy.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy.... bear in mind that mine is non-turbo V6, so not much gain in hp, but better power delivery.


----------



## 4ndrew

Even though I've only dropped 20mm on facelift, I catch my splitter every time on the ramp at work! Grrrr!


----------



## Brendanb86

4ndrew said:


> Even though I've only dropped 20mm on facelift, I catch my splitter every time on the ramp at work! Grrrr!


It is funny how noticeable it is. There are a few bumps I have to literally crawl over where I live! I don't know how some people with coilovers manage to get around!


----------



## kazinak

received Haldex tool today  will try to change the oil and filter tomorrow


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> received Haldex tool today  will try to change the oil and filter tomorrow


Let me know how you get on with that as I'd like to do mine too.


----------



## kazinak

i will


----------



## TTSPORT666

Removed all wheels, cleaned inside the rims, cleaned brake calipers and polished. Polished alloys, then fitted rear 10mm spacers..... Sat back with cup of tea to admire my work..... [smiley=smoking.gif]

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Removed all wheels, cleaned inside the rims, cleaned brake calipers and polished. Polished alloys, then fitted rear 10mm spacers..... Sat back with cup of tea to admire my work..... [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Damien.


How does it compare to the 15's?


----------



## TTSPORT666

4ndrew said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed all wheels, cleaned inside the rims, cleaned brake calipers and polished. Polished alloys, then fitted rear 10mm spacers..... Sat back with cup of tea to admire my work..... [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it compare to the 15's?
Click to expand...

Night and day the 10's look absolutely spot on!! And steering feel is regained....win win....well chuffed 

Damien.


----------



## mriley60

Had a chat with tt shop regarding bt vs hybrid


----------



## Diveratt

Nice drive from Devon to Heathrow in the TT, great way to start the holiday 

See you all in a couple of weeks


----------



## GrandeD

Today i have still got quarter of a tank left after a trip to Bristol and some country road driving with the trip showing just over 300 miles and 34.5mpg


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Nice drive from Devon to Heathrow in the TT, great way to start the holiday
> 
> See you all in a couple of weeks


have a good time :-D


----------



## neilc

mriley60 said:


> Had a chat with tt shop regarding bt vs hybrid


What did they say then ?


----------



## jamman

Neil, Do you really need to ask :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

Finally dropped the car off to fit the questionable downpipe fingers crossed I just get a call to say I can pick it up and not that it won't go on 

Feel like a kid at Christmas


----------



## kazinak

Replaced haldex oil and filter, can't belevie it was so simple ,

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Replaced haldex oil and filter, can't belevie it was so simple ,
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Just a bit awkward to access


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced haldex oil and filter, can't belevie it was so simple ,
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit awkward to access
Click to expand...

not at all if you have the right tools :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger

bet the little spanner feels awkward :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Neil, Do you really need to ask :wink:


Good point. BT it is then


----------



## TTSPORT666

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced haldex oil and filter, can't belevie it was so simple ,
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit awkward to access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all if you have the right tools :lol:
Click to expand...

Nice one Kaz, bet its a good feeling knowing you can do a haldex service! 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Diveratt said:


> Nice drive from Devon to Heathrow in the TT, great way to start the holiday
> 
> See you all in a couple of weeks


Nice one.... do we get to know where?  Have a great time. 8)

Damien.


----------



## paul4281

Cleaned K&N filter & fitted RS brake ducts

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Cleaned K&N filter & fitted RS brake ducts
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing whether the TTRS ducts work in a couple of weeks Paul when I'm at Snetterton. Hopefully no more brakes on fire


----------



## TTSPORT666

Plus your new rear brake setup should help matters to! 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

paul4281 said:


> Cleaned K&N filter & fitted RS brake ducts
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it Paul quite easy? 

Damien.


----------



## lesstatt

Fitted my Seat front splitter.................... lovin the look


----------



## paul4281

Every little helps I think Neil, if Audi fitted them as a cure for hot brakes they must help!

Offside is a matter of minutes Damien, took longer on near side as you have to cut around the headlight level sensor. Cheap easy mod!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tksgks
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mriley60

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil, Do you really need to ask :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. BT it is then
Click to expand...

Correct! Lol.


----------



## Mondo

...changed my oil and filter, to complete the service my beloved got yesterday. My God, sooo much easier the 2nd time. The Quickvalve drain plug makes that part even easier, and the oil filter was a piece of pi$$. Had the chain strap on it, torque wrench ready for another can-mashing fist fight and... well, I'm not sure I even needed the strap. Came off so easy it wasn't funny. Took off the can by hand, it was so easy! Filled up with Shell Helix Ultra, reset the SERVICE indicator and job's a good 'un. See you in 10K!

Also drained the catch can. Build-up much less this time around - maybe 1cm? Good.


----------



## neilc

mriley60 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil, Do you really need to ask :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. BT it is then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct! Lol.
Click to expand...

Good lad , I will demo mine to you at the trackday. That will convince you !!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted newly dyed knee pads went for spin and confirmed steering wheel is off centre when the car is going straight!! Bollocks!! :? Everytime i get chassis work done to a car and realigned the alignment is always off?? :x

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt

Dropped the TT off at Heathrow and now sitting in Kuala Lumpur airport transit for the flight to Manila


----------



## TexasTT

installed some PIAA 2500K fogs 8)


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> Dropped the TT off at Heathrow and now sitting in Kuala Lumpur airport transit for the flight to Manila


Have a great time


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the TT off at Heathrow and now sitting in Kuala Lumpur airport transit for the flight to Manila
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time
Click to expand...

+1. Bring us back some Chicken & Pork Adobo, would ya?


----------



## jgp-tt

Hope you get some diving in


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the TT off at Heathrow and now sitting in Kuala Lumpur airport transit for the flight to Manila
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. Bring us back some Chicken & Pork Adobo, would ya?
Click to expand...

I may end up eating it on the way 

Still traveling I'm on the Manila Guam, Truk leg only about another 12 hours to go


----------



## TTSPORT666

Diveratt said:


> Dropped the TT off at Heathrow and now sitting in Kuala Lumpur airport transit for the flight to Manila


Wow the Philippines. I used to go there but we went through hong kong! Have a great time.  Take care out there. 

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt

TTSPORT666 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the TT off at Heathrow and now sitting in Kuala Lumpur airport transit for the flight to Manila
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the Philippines. I used to go there but we went through hong kong! Have a great time.  Take care out there.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

After 2 taxi trips there is no way I would drive my TT out here these guys are mental


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: :lol: I know what you mean. I think Cairo for me was the worst driving i have ever seen  Kissed the ground when i got out the taxi alive. 

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

.... Worked my ass off.

1. Put my LCR splitter on that I sprayed gloss black.

2. Put the v6 front grilles (apart from 1 side grille which TPS messed up so getting a replacement on tueaday) on which I also sprayed Gloss black.

3.Put my front 2 bbs ch's on as the back 2 at getting new tyres tomorow.

4.Took the front bumper off and then split headlights apart to spray the indicator lenses smoked black and also added some angel eye lights whilst I had them apart.

Totally transformed the front of the car. Just need the 2 tyres to come now and jobs a goodun.

I also had my 3" downpipe and sports car fitted yesterday so overall the weekend has been rather productive


----------



## mriley60

TTSPORT666 said:


> :lol: :lol: I know what you mean. I think Cairo for me was the worst driving i have ever seen  Kissed the ground when i got out the taxi alive.
> 
> Damien.


+1, Cairo is mental......................


----------



## Rich196

Yesterday I got this mug for my 21 this when you know you have good neighbours!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice one Rich.... and happy birthday for yesterday. 

Damien.


----------



## kazinak

why oh why people remove the number plate recess and fit the number plate in the stupidest place they can find ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

kazinak said:


> why oh why people remove the number plate recess and fit the number plate in the stupidest place they can find ?


Kaz you thinking out loud again.... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice one Rich.... and happy birthday for yesterday.
> 
> Damien.


Cheers!


TTSPORT666 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why oh why people remove the number plate recess and fit the number plate in the stupidest place they can find ?
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz you thinking out loud again.... :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Yeh he is but has a point. Its annoying you need one. Could just get a vinyl small one like a motor bike and stick it on the bumper


----------



## tonksy26

It's Only for this week and getting down to UD on Saturday


----------



## Rich196

today I got my knob on!

Before










After










But its deforming my gator, any ideas do I just need to move it up the shaft a bit?


----------



## Brendanb86

Happy birthday for yesterday mate


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> But its deforming my gator, any ideas do I just need to move it up the shaft a bit?


you need a short shifter :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...and a leather gaitor. :wink:

Oh, and Happy Birthday you young whipper-snapper. I've got more than twice as many 'miles' on my clock as you, junior.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But its deforming my gator, any ideas do I just need to move it up the shaft a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> you need a short shifter :wink:
Click to expand...

+1 goes great with the big knob


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday mate


Cheers mate



YELLOW_TT said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But its deforming my gator, any ideas do I just need to move it up the shaft a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> you need a short shifter :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 goes great with the big knob
Click to expand...

forum birthday present anyone??


----------



## VSPURS

bought some R888's to go on my new wheels to allow me to compare against the AD08's on my CH Blacks!

Hopefully I'll get my car back this week and I'll be able to try them out soon!


----------



## Hark

VSPURS said:


> bought some R888's to go on my new wheels to allow me to compare against the AD08's on my CH Blacks!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my car back this week and I'll be able to try them out soon!


Would appreciate your comparisons Steve.

I appreciate very different cars, but a back to back comparison might be interesting.


----------



## VSPURS

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought some R888's to go on my new wheels to allow me to compare against the AD08's on my CH Blacks!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my car back this week and I'll be able to try them out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate your comparisons Steve.
> 
> I appreciate very different cars, but a back to back comparison might be interesting.
Click to expand...

I'll post my findings!


----------



## SupraSkylineSTI

tonksy26 said:


>


Those angel eyes look really good, what kind are they??


----------



## kayone

Fitted my new headunit and ordered my foreign V6 spoiler add on.

Looking forward to having it painted and teamed up with the V6 Valance!


----------



## neilc

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought some R888's to go on my new wheels to allow me to compare against the AD08's on my CH Blacks!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my car back this week and I'll be able to try them out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate your comparisons Steve.
> 
> I appreciate very different cars, but a back to back comparison might be interesting.
Click to expand...

My understanding hark is that the R888's have no wet weather grip at all unlike the AD08's which can be used in all but heavy rain. Be good to find out though.


----------



## T3RBO

They would be no good living down here... heavy rain is a nice day for us :lol:


----------



## Starry

Fitted footwell lights. Piece of cake, wired into light near ashtray. Recon it took 45min max from start to finish. Very pleased with the result.


----------



## kazinak

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee106/tonksy26/e788b1bb.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee106/tonksy26/85fb1d69.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> Those angel eyes look really good, what kind are they??[/quote]
> 
> all info here [URL]http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=216293[/URL]
Click to expand...


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> SupraSkylineSTI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee106/tonksy26/e788b1bb.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee106/tonksy26/85fb1d69.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> Those angel eyes look really good, what kind are they??[/quote]
> 
> all info here [URL]http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=216293[/URL][/quote]
> 
> The only time to utter the words ' Angel eyes ' is when singing along to the Wet Wet Wet classic hit and never in relation to Mk1 TT's :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jays_225

fitted my private plates and now waiting on my xenon style bulbs for my fog lamps and side lights!


----------



## Mondo

...got my rear number plate bulbs and casings in the post, along with a pollen filter for next service. Came in a 'king enormous box - seriously, guys, a bubble bag would have been fine. Whatever; a job for this weekend before next weeks' MOT.


----------



## jays_225

saw a lexus is200 with a bmw shark tale fin aerial.... not unusual apart from the fact it was on the front of the bonnet in the position where jaguar would normally put its badge. :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

jays_225 said:


> saw a lexus is200 with a bmw shark tale fin aerial.... not unusual apart from the fact it was on the front of the bonnet in the position where jaguar would normally put its badge. :lol:


lmao! What was he thinking?! No pic? I wouldn't have been able to resist...


----------



## jays_225

unfortunatly no pic as it was in a airport long stay car park and i couldnt stop to get a pic on the road i was on!


----------



## kayone

Fitted my LED side lights


----------



## T3RBO

Raised the front coilovers by another 5mm and removed the arch liner screw, and now no rubbing


----------



## MikeyMorty

Got my wheels back after being refurbed


----------



## kazinak

received t-shirt from Awesome ,


----------



## mriley60

t-shit? lol........... T-Shirt?


----------



## kazinak

mriley60 said:


> t-shit? lol........... T-Shirt?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: T-Shirt


----------



## TTSPORT666

Thought!! "hey life is sweet" my car is slowly transforming into how i dreamed it to be! And hell the rear wheels look sooo much better 10mm's out of the arch!! 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thought!! "hey life is sweet" my car is slowly transforming into how i dreamed it to be! And hell the rear wheels look sooo much better 10mm's out of the arch!!
> 
> Damien.


Bet you didnt think you would be spending £000's on it the day you drove it off the forecourt lololol.

OEM plus to battered credit card in less than 6 months. Now go back to your early posts and see if I didnt predict it :wink:


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thought!! "hey life is sweet" my car is slowly transforming into how i dreamed it to be! And hell the rear wheels look sooo much better 10mm's out of the arch!!
> 
> Damien.


Soon to find that out too


----------



## jamman

I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought!! "hey life is sweet" my car is slowly transforming into how i dreamed it to be! And hell the rear wheels look sooo much better 10mm's out of the arch!!
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didnt think you would be spending £000's on it the day you drove it off the forecourt lololol.
> 
> OEM plus to battered credit card in less than 6 months. Now go back to your early posts and see if I didnt predict it :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes Matt you did warn me!! well worth it though..... 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ouch im emotionally wounded..... :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Well, financially, certainly. :wink:


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch im emotionally wounded..... :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Phewww thought you missed it :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mriley60

kazinak said:


> mriley60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> t-shit? lol........... T-Shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: T-Shirt
Click to expand...

Lol thought so mate


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

jamman said:


> I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


... and I don't understand how people slag off the V6, stating how much heavier it is etc..... then go and fit all the V6 standard stuff onto their modded turbo versions. :?


----------



## jamman

SmOkiNjOe said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I don't understand how people slag off the V6, stating how much heavier it is etc..... then go and fit all the V6 standard stuff onto their modded turbo versions. :?
Click to expand...

Yeah that V6 is crap so heavy 

(It isn't)


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

LMAO.


----------



## Rich196

SmOkiNjOe said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why so many people spend so much on the qS "ultimate TT" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I don't understand how people slag off the V6, stating how much heavier it is etc..... then go and fit all the V6 standard stuff onto their modded turbo versions. :?
Click to expand...

I dont understand why someone would take a great coupe, and the cut the roof off and ruin its chassis stiffness and dynamics. Can't beat poor taste!!!!! and a V6 too, poor you!!!

(Must be hard listening to the V6 sing all day long)


----------



## jamman

Richard Richard Richard............ :roll:

Point 1 Read the post you made and please correct da grammar :wink:

Point 2 Bollox :twisted:

Point 3 I love her 

Point 4 I don't care (see below) :lol:


----------



## Rich196

James you know your one of the few within the rag top fraternity to make me unfaithful!!!


----------



## Brendanb86

Got some free interior footwell LED's and a leather gaiter on eBay courtesy of the voucher posted by Adam. Round of applause for Adam [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jamman

Isn't that a mexican wave :?


----------



## Brendanb86

True, I think the new forum owner removed the bunny rabbit clapping smiley. :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

. . . . received these to go on my new wheels:
















Hmmmmmm, tyre porn!!!


----------



## Tritium

VSPURS said:


> . . . . received these to go on my new wheels:
> 
> Hmmmmmm, tyre porn!!!


I would send those slicks back mate, someone's cut dirty great grooves in 'em.
Isnt there a name for people who 'wear' rubber?

Sorry, its been a long night-shift. The jokes on me, they're choice meat.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Received AbsoluTTe magazine.... from number one to last 










Cheers


----------



## neilc

VSPURS said:


> . . . . received these to go on my new wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, tyre porn!!!


Theres no tread :!: Enjoy those late night wet weather drives :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew

Got my thermostat from Audi, €28.10+ vat and €2.43+ vat for the o-ring! Didn't expect it to be quite so expensive...


----------



## SteviedTT

You bought them from a dealer mate, of course they were expensive :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...had Epsom Audi confirm they're replacing my PAS-fluid-leaking steering rack under warranty, as they replaced it just over a year ago. Excellent.


----------



## jamman

Good news for once FB


----------



## Mondo

Indeed, DB. The receipt from last year had the steering rack coming in at just under £700. Plus the dreaded. 

Talk about extremes; 4Rings spotted that (massive expense) and a failed number plate bulb (£7 including the housing). Fortunately I'm only paying for the latter. :wink:


----------



## John-H

4ndrew said:


> Got my thermostat from Audi, €28.10+ vat and €2.43+ vat for the o-ring! Didn't expect it to be quite so expensive...


At least you know it should work - a few after market ones haven't been so good and with the difficulty of changing involved it really isn't with skimping on a few £


----------



## jamman

John-H said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my thermostat from Audi, €28.10+ vat and €2.43+ vat for the o-ring! Didn't expect it to be quite so expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> At least you know it should work - a few after market ones haven't been so good and with the difficulty of changing involved it really isn't with skimping on a few £
Click to expand...

So many do and learn very quickly the error of their ways


----------



## 4ndrew

jamman said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my thermostat from Audi, €28.10+ vat and €2.43+ vat for the o-ring! Didn't expect it to be quite so expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> At least you know it should work - a few after market ones haven't been so good and with the difficulty of changing involved it really isn't with skimping on a few £
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many do and learn very quickly the error of their ways
Click to expand...

I'm sad to say, I am one of those many... :-( only changed it about 4 months ago for a hans pries one from eBay for £5... Never again! Hopefully the job will be easier this time now I know what I'm doing.


----------



## paul4281

Renewed my car tax

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubby1989

Postponed my insurance for another week as I'm not getting my tt until its returned from getting the fuel gauge fixed at the main dealers 

Just want it NOW!


----------



## Garth

... reviewed my list of parts still to buy....... and had to have a sit down! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . received these to go on my new wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, tyre porn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no tread :!: Enjoy those late night wet weather drives :wink:
Click to expand...

New wheels i hear you say Neil?? did i miss something? 

As for today.. arrived in Peking china , blimey its brass monkey out here. how many audi's!!  lots of black long wheel base a6's! Only here for less than 24hours!! shame!! no TT mk1's spotted yet!!

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Not mine Damien. Change the wheels on a QS . Never


----------



## TTSPORT666

Exsqueeze me Neil..... my mistake bloody jet lag!! :roll: oh the grief i was about to give you.... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Gave the car a wash, not enough time to do the thermostat tho... Hopefully squeeze it in on sat.


----------



## nilrem

Replaced my coolant after run pump 15 mins and a £113 later all is well again


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> As for today.. arrived in Peking china , blimey its brass monkey out here. how many audi's!!  lots of black long wheel base a6's! Only here for less than 24hours!! shame!! no TT mk1's spotted yet!!
> 
> Damien.


You and I must've passed each other in the air Damien. [smiley=wings.gif] Just getting back from Hong Kong myself today suffering withdrawal from my TT. Seeing all the Audi's just made it worse . . . Yep, but no Mk1's. The HK government severely penalizes you financially if your car is more than 3 years old and for private use. So they are all new! I intend to spend the entire day tomorrow in the garage and on the road with the TT . . that will help my jetlag hopefully (and homesickness).


----------



## TTSPORT666

I know what you mean. Love Hong kong great place. Always see nice cars out there. Saw my first R35 nissan skyline there!!  
spending a day with your TT is a great way to chillax through the jetlag. I will be doing the same tomorrow when i get home. Then off to india on tuesday!! :? Hoping to fit my new evap purge valve on my days off, hope it solves my slight idle problem! And full alignment on monday.  Enjoy your day with your car.

Damien.


----------



## merlin c

TTSPORT666 said:


> I know what you mean. Love Hong kong great place. Always see nice cars out there. Saw my first R35 nissan skyline there!!
> spending a day with your TT is a great way to chillax through the jetlag. I will be doing the same tomorrow when i get home. Then off to india on tuesday!! :? Hoping to fit my new evap purge valve on my days off, hope it solves my slight idle problem! And full alignment on monday.  Enjoy your day with your car.
> 
> Damien.


Know what you both mean, I went to Hong Kong in 1997 for the rugby world cup 7's, fantastic 6 days there and such friendly people. Only frightening bit but very exhilarating was the landing at Kai Tak airport as you had to fly down the face of the mountains, past high rise blocks with people waving at you (or waving goodbye [smiley=bigcry.gif] )then land facing out to sea, strange smell in the cabin after that  I wonder why they shut it a year later?!........Steve


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> Only frightening bit but very exhilarating was the landing at Kai Tak airport as you had to fly down the face of the mountains, past high rise blocks with people waving at you (or waving goodbye)then land facing out to sea, strange smell in the cabin after that  I wonder why they shut it a year later?!........Steve


 :lol: :lol: yep Steve, that landing approach at the old airport was great. You could see people sitting down to dinner in their high rises as your 747 flew past them to land! A tight fit for sure!!!


----------



## merlin c

Vrroom said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only frightening bit but very exhilarating was the landing at Kai Tak airport as you had to fly down the face of the mountains, past high rise blocks with people waving at you (or waving goodbye)then land facing out to sea, strange smell in the cabin after that  I wonder why they shut it a year later?!........Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: yep Steve, that landing approach at the old airport was great. You could see people sitting down to dinner in their high rises as your 747 flew past them to land! A tight fit for sure!!!
Click to expand...

Made the whole flight worth it, what a rush! Beautifully understated by the pilot before final approach. What is Chek Lap Kok Airport like, probably a model of efficiency and simplicity.


----------



## paul4281

Curbed a wheel

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordG71

Just back from a week in Germany.....mate text me to say he has just brought a Nissan GTr on a 08 plate


----------



## neilc

LordG71 said:


> Just back from a week in Germany.....mate text me to say he has just brought a Nissan GTr on a 08 plate


And your still speaking to him :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx

Finally finished my boost leak tester ready for the morning... consists of:

A cork bung (coated in PVA).
A metal tyre valve with the core removed.
2m of silicone hose (5mm bore).
A open clip on tyre adapter.

Connected to one of my summer tyres at 20psi... just hope it works :wink:


----------



## LordG71

neilc said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a week in Germany.....mate text me to say he has just brought a Nissan GTr on a 08 plate
> 
> 
> 
> And your still speaking to him :wink:
Click to expand...

.. at the moment because he said I could have a drive....then all bets are off :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

LordG71 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a week in Germany.....mate text me to say he has just brought a Nissan GTr on a 08 plate
> 
> 
> 
> And your still speaking to him :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. at the moment because he said I could have a drive....then all bets are off :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

To be fair if you are going to buy Japanese then there is no finer car. I have driven one and they are monstrous. Enjoy your drive in it


----------



## LordG71

neilc said:


> To be fair if you are going to buy Japanese then there is no finer car. I have driven one and they are monstrous. Enjoy your drive in it


... agree, if it has to be Japanese then the GTr is the way to go....would be nice to have £40k just lying around.... :? :? :? :?


----------



## JimSavo

Today I spotted this TT article:
http://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk/news/buying/800022540/much-depreciated-by-greg-macleman/


----------



## TTSPORT666

Received my evap purge valve fingers crossed it solves the slightly wavering idle? 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Received my evap purge valve fingers crossed it solves the slightly wavering idle?
> 
> Damien.


I was under the impression that the wavering idle is just something these cars do, not a problem?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Im not settling for that...  . Perfection is a never ending journey!! 

Damien.


----------



## kazinak

TTSPORT666 said:


> Im not settling for that...  . Perfection is a never ending journey!!
> 
> Damien.


hey you are South Coast Rep, are you planing some event ?


----------



## SteveMaybury

Picked up a Forge 008 valve from the very friendly guys at Revolution in Gateshead. That, and my new TIP, will be going on very soon. Then it's remap time


----------



## gogs

Fitted my pressed plates and surrounds


----------



## TTSPORT666

gogs said:


> Fitted my pressed plates and surrounds


Nice Gogs and nice plate. 

And Kaz will try and come up with a few ideas for the near future. Be nice to get the south coast possy together. 8)

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Drove my QS for the first time in over a week. And bloody hell those Yoko AD08's when warm have just got huge grip. Also got my best ever reading on the liquid with 356BHP after filling up with Tesco Momentum.


----------



## Hark

Went to fetch petrol, which is about 1/3 of a mile away.

Got back two hours later after a nice detour.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Went to fetch petrol, which is about 1/3 of a mile away.
> 
> Got back two hours later after a nice detour.


 :lol: Good man :wink:


----------



## gogs

TTSPORT666 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my pressed plates and surrounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Gogs and nice plate.
> 
> And Kaz will try and come up with a few ideas for the near future. Be nice to get the south coast possy together. 8)
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Cheers Damien,

I'm well pleased with the result, better than I expected :wink:

I've yet to get along to a meet :x I'll get to one eventually :lol:


----------



## kazinak

did double brake light mod  always thought it was pointless mod but it looks quite good


----------



## adamperry27

snapped my cam belt [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GrahamR

managed to fit a replacement side light bulb all by my self!

Graham


----------



## M18NTT

Fitted Bling Kit but broke one of the captive nuts for the engine cover :x - so job is 95% done. Washed her, Mer'ed her, Johnson baby oiled the pastic under the bonnet and Q tipped inside the badges to get all the accumulated cack out and cleaned / treated front leather passenger seat (got bored then). Oh and Haldex oil and filter change (yesterday) curtesy of local Audi mechanic I found lurking under our local railway arches.


----------



## Mike46

Ran out of bits to put on the TT so thought i'd give it a good clean!










































Only pictures with an iPhone so nothing like Kaz's photography!! :lol:


----------



## NAFE_P

fitted front pressed plate and surround ..



















stuck on the red vinyl inserts I bought from Charlie ages ago (drivers side only so far!)










and new very cherry air freshener!


----------



## kazinak

my cambelt hydraulic tensioner have failed today [smiley=bigcry.gif] lucky it was on my drive way ,so no damage to the cambelt or engine was done


----------



## Matt B

Sorry to hear that Kaz, I know how expensive these things are 
What happened - cam chain rattle give it away?


----------



## Rich196

glad you got away with it! Will you replace DIY?


----------



## richyboy

Bought r8 oil cap @ ultimate dubs


----------



## kazinak

Matt B said:


> Sorry to hear that Kaz, I know how expensive these things are
> What happened - cam chain rattle give it away?


yes, just started to rattle at low rpm's


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> glad you got away with it! Will you replace DIY?


i've removed the old one on my drive way , it's not that complicated


----------



## Matt B

I had to change mine cos of the god damned solenoid - not even a mech failure. 
Check your oil pressure though just in case its oil starvation.


----------



## kazinak

will do, but it's looks like damper it self have failed, you can press the pin with the finger without any effort


----------



## mriley60

replaced 2nd Lambda sensor as it was showing up as faulty. Bang! And the engine management light is gone


----------



## Adam-tt

mriley60 said:


> replaced 2nd Lambda sensor as it was showing up as faulty. Bang! And the engine management light is gone


is that the sensor after the cat?


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Kaz, I know how expensive these things are
> What happened - cam chain rattle give it away?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, just started to rattle at low rpm's
Click to expand...

That was lucky Kaz


----------



## neilc

Lucky escape their Kaz , hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## kazinak

hope i'll get all parts tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

...finall got internet access back, after it being down from Friday night. &*%kng Virgin... :evil:

Yesterday I... took another inch off one of the catch can hoses (still kinking a bit), got a chip in the windscreen repaired and padded a bit of bodywork being rubbed by the VDTA. And put my summer tyres/wheels on - much better. 

Friday I got the car back from having the steering rack replaced FOC by Epsom Audi, as they fitted it as part of last winter's repairs. Good on 'em.

And took a few pics as I just happened to park up somewhere quite nice. Might upload one or two later.


----------



## Mondo

Oh yeah; and replaced both the bulbs and holders for the number plate lights. Found a little rust in there too; maybe time to claim on the 12-year anti-corrosion warranty. :?


----------



## Vrroom

Washed and liquid waxed the TT. Sunny and 22 Celcius . . . perfect day for a TT bath.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> And took a few pics as I just happened to park up somewhere quite nice. Might upload one or two later.


Please post the pics Mondo!!


----------



## Mondo

Well, just had a look and they were crap. :? Had to stand so far back to keep out of the shadow that they're quite grainy. Still, one or two came out OK so look in the 'pic of the day' thread shortly. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got away with it! Will you replace DIY?
> 
> 
> 
> i've removed the old one on my drive way , it's not that complicated
Click to expand...

Geez Kaz, close call, could have been a lot worse. :? Hope you get her sorted very soon mate!

Damien.


----------



## Garth

... Washed the TT, then had to jump start it.
The battery was completely flat, which explains why the alarm was going off all night!


----------



## merlin c

Garth said:


> ... Washed the TT, then had to jump start it.
> The battery was completely flat, which explains why the alarm was going off all night!


Did not realise you had to take the front light out to jump start her, glad I know that now ! :? :? :lol:


----------



## j4zz_x

To be fair it looks like his had to take both headlights off in order to charge his battery :lol: 
It's prob for a mod or repair


----------



## merlin c

Posted: 08 Mar 2012, 23:56


----------



## merlin c

Rich196 said:


> today I got my knob on!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its deforming my gator, any ideas do I just need to move it up the shaft a bit?


If you cut the gear lever down by an inch then put the big knob on, it's height is perfect and does not pop the gaiter bellows when in second, fourth and sixth gear.see pictures...I have already cut new threads on the shaft so that OEM gear stick can be replaced if required,......Steve


----------



## Rich196

Ah nice one thanks!!


----------



## Garth

merlin c said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Washed the TT, then had to jump start it.
> The battery was completely flat, which explains why the alarm was going off all night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not realise you had to take the front light out to jump start her, glad I know that now ! :? :? :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, you actually have to remove both headlights, all the engine covers, the inner arches, drop the headlining and remove the dials and steering wheel :roll:


----------



## Rich79

Today I had 4 Rings come and change my Thermostat. Not only did the turned up on time but also gave me lots of advise on what to look out for with TT's. While we were chatting, they even greased up the arb bushes to eliminate the squeak! What top blokes thay are!! Cannot recommend them enough!


----------



## merlin c

Garth said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Washed the TT, then had to jump start it.
> The battery was completely flat, which explains why the alarm was going off all night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not realise you had to take the front light out to jump start her, glad I know that now ! :? :? :lol:[/aquote]
> Well, you actually have to remove both headlights, all the engine covers, the inner arches, drop the headlining and remove the dials and steering wheel :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I now realise I have much to learn Yoda!


----------



## Mondo

...cleaned up the 16" winters with a dose of Virosol, polished with some Autoglym sealant, dropped the pressure to around 20psi, popped them in their wee baggies and stacked 'em at the back of the garage, ready for next year. 

Now me back's killing me. :?


----------



## spearhunter#2

Finally got around to removing and painting my front rings...


----------



## kazinak

nearly there


----------



## LordG71

... finished installing my Alpine iDA-305xs Head Unit. very pleased with the result. Went to take a picture and found battery dead in camera - so now charging camera :roll: :roll:


----------



## merlin c

Removed my red leather front seats to the lounge where the heating was turned right up, used leather cleaner and conditioner then a red leather cream, came up lovely, just need to dye the driver bolster where it has creased and cracked. Did back seat also but in situ, much easier with front seat out of the way>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Steve


----------



## Garth

merlin c said:


> Removed my red leather front seats to the lounge where the heating was turned right up, used leather cleaner and conditioner then a red leather cream, came up lovely, just need to dye the driver bolster where it has creased and cracked. Did back seat also but in situ, much easier with front seat out of the way>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Steve


It's even easier when you do this:








Assuming your wife doesn't kill you :roll:


----------



## neilc

Garth said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed my red leather front seats to the lounge where the heating was turned right up, used leather cleaner and conditioner then a red leather cream, came up lovely, just need to dye the driver bolster where it has creased and cracked. Did back seat also but in situ, much easier with front seat out of the way>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It's even easier when you do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your wife doesn't kill you :roll:
Click to expand...

I would be dead if I did this in my lounge


----------



## Garth

neilc said:


> I would be dead if I did this in my lounge


Luckily for me I have a very supportive wife  
To be fair though, we don't use that room much anyway. Just as well because it now has my headlights in about a hundred pieces scattered around the floor :roll:


----------



## DrrnCour

Re-ajustered my Coilovers to lower them. After two members on here commented that they were a little high. Looks so much better, just have to slow down on bumps!


----------



## Rich196

DrrnCour said:


> Re-ajustered my Coilovers to lower them. After two members on here commented that they were a little high. Looks so much better, just have to slow down on bumps!


Glad you decided to go down instead of up


----------



## zakkiaz

I have managed to get logged on again!


----------



## jamman

Ordered 2 TTRS brake duct cooling fin thingys 

Kudos to (Kevin) Diverat for the information


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Ordered 2 TTRS brake duct cooling fin thingys
> 
> Kudos to (Kevin) Diverat for the information


Lol there on my car already....


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 2 TTRS brake duct cooling fin thingys
> 
> Kudos to (Kevin) Diverat for the information
> 
> 
> 
> Lol there on my car already....
Click to expand...

Your getting boring Rich very, don't know what's with you these days


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> Ordered 2 TTRS brake duct cooling fin thingys
> 
> Kudos to (Kevin) Diverat for the information


getting ready for the track day ?


----------



## Rich196

Any more details on this mate? And what the cost might be?

Cheers


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 2 TTRS brake duct cooling fin thingys
> 
> Kudos to (Kevin) Diverat for the information
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for the track day ?
Click to expand...

No Kaz for you to take some pictures mate :wink:


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Any more details on this mate? And what the cost might be?
> 
> Cheers


Here's Kevin's post mate



Diveratt said:


> Fitted my winter wheels and a set of TTRS brake cooling ducts.
> 
> Nice simple job they are plastic blades that clamp onto the front wishbones.The only small change was having to trim a bitt of the inside edge of the passanger side guide to clear the headlight leaveling bracket. The total cost is about £38 so not to bad and it took about 40 minuits to fit.
> 
> Part numbers
> Guide 8P0863149A (Right Side)
> Guide 8P0863150B (Left Side)
> Bolt x 2 N10422203
> Nut x 2 N90761102
> Sleeve x 2 8J0864133A


----------



## Rich196

Cheers for that James


----------



## burns

Had 4 wheel alignment at Drury Lane Services in Hollinwood. I love coming away from somewhere with a fist full of printouts!  As usual, my car decided to be it's awkward self, and the adjustments that should have been done within the hour actually took nearer two. :roll: At least all four wheels are pointing in the right direction now!


----------



## 4ndrew

burns said:


> Had 4 wheel alignment at Drury Lane Services in Hollinwood. I love coming away from somewhere with a fist full of printouts!  As usual, my car decided to be it's awkward self, and the adjustments that should have been done within the hour actually took nearer two. :roll: At least all four wheels are pointing in the right direction now!


I'd be seriously worried of they were pointing in different directions!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Believe it or not this is possible..... 

Damien.


----------



## higsta

This is a bit of a cheat as I actually did this on Saturday.
Replaced the thermostat.
I picked the car up last Wednesday. I had noticed the temp wasn't getting to 90 on the test drive but I just assumed I hadn't driven it long enough. 
On the hour drive to work it still didn't get to 90 so had a search through the forum to see what that could mean.
Using 49c on the air con unit I noticed the car was never getting over 68 degrees so thought I better sort that.
Was in two minds as to try and do it myself or put it in a garage. Really glad I went the DIY option as it was nowhere near as difficult as I thought and the sense of satisfaction seeing 88 degrees on the aircon unit once fitted was great.
I didn't drain the whole system down and in total lost 1 litre of coolant... Didn't break the dip stick tube either which I was worried about.


----------



## kayone

Few bits over the weeked arrived; liquid TT & a V6 lip spoiler.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Ordered 2 TTRS brake duct cooling fin thingys
> 
> Kudos to (Kevin) Diverat for the information


Yep I have these already too. Looking forward to trying them out at Snetterton on Wednesday next week. Hopefully no more brake fires


----------



## Adam-tt

higsta said:


> This is a bit of a cheat as I actually did this on Saturday.
> Replaced the thermostat.
> I picked the car up last Wednesday. I had noticed the temp wasn't getting to 90 on the test drive but I just assumed I hadn't driven it long enough.
> On the hour drive to work it still didn't get to 90 so had a search through the forum to see what that could mean.
> Using 49c on the air con unit I noticed the car was never getting over 68 degrees so thought I better sort that.
> Was in two minds as to try and do it myself or put it in a garage. Really glad I went the DIY option as it was nowhere near as difficult as I thought and the sense of satisfaction seeing 88 degrees on the aircon unit once fitted was great.
> I didn't drain the whole system down and in total lost 1 litre of coolant... Didn't break the dip stick tube either which I was worried about.


has it actually got up to 90 degrees yet?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Am stuck in bombay india, carnt wait to get home to drive my car... still have to fit new evap purge valve


----------



## higsta

> has it actually got up to 90 degrees yet?


Hello mate, 
On the dash it sits at 90 all the time now.
It seems to sit between 88 and 90 on the aircon unit with the 49c code entered.
That OK though isn't it? I was sure I read the 49c output might be a bit off of 90 because the dash is auto adjusted to 90 within a certain tolerance to avoid constant fluctuations?


----------



## LordG71

had my windscreen hit by a huge stone (3mins from my house) :?


----------



## TT Boycie

Ordered 2 new drop links and 2 new ball joints. Just trying to find some standard tie bars now and hopefully my car will handle properly again!


----------



## markypoo

TT Boycie said:


> Ordered 2 new drop links and 2 new ball joints. Just trying to find some standard tie bars now and hopefully my car will handle properly again!


I've replied to your post in the wanted section :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Pm'd


----------



## markypoo

replied :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

higsta said:


> has it actually got up to 90 degrees yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> On the dash it sits at 90 all the time now.
> It seems to sit between 88 and 90 on the aircon unit with the 49c code entered.
> That OK though isn't it? I was sure I read the 49c output might be a bit off of 90 because the dash is auto adjusted to 90 within a certain tolerance to avoid constant fluctuations?
Click to expand...

will check mine later on the 49c output but on my liquid I see 90-92 when driving


----------



## higsta

> will check mine later on the 49c output but on my liquid I see 90-92 when driving


Whats a couple of degrees between friends? :lol:


----------



## neilc

My new spacers arrived.  Just got to get them fitted now.


----------



## LordG71

neilc said:


> My new spacers arrived.  Just got to get them fitted now.


Hey Neil, what make and depth of Spacers did you go for?


----------



## neilc

LordG71 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new spacers arrived.  Just got to get them fitted now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Neil, what make and depth of Spacers did you go for?
Click to expand...

H&R , and 8mm fronts and 10mm rears. get some pics up when they are fitted.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new spacers arrived.  Just got to get them fitted now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Neil, what make and depth of Spacers did you go for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> H&R , and 8mm fronts and 10mm rears. get some pics up when they are fitted.
Click to expand...

look forward to your report Neil. im sure you will feel your steering sharpens up a fair bit. 

Damien.


----------



## nilrem

Had to replace both rear calipers , fitted Brembo Max discs on front and Piranha's on the rear and Yelllow stuff pads all round...my hands are so sore [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## hibster

got my car back from streetwise with cam & water pump changed
was feeling lazy the other day when did coils 1 & 2 so asked them to do 3 & 4 & fit new sparks
only charged me £9 labour for the coils. bonus.


----------



## jamman

Received my airscoop from Demon Tweeks and ducting from Halfords.

So took off the wheel,liner, filter, cover etc etc didn't like the ducting so put it all back together again.

Didn't realise that I have to cut the wing to get a good size ducting through.

Wak has texted me taking the piss several times this afternoon

so....

Yes Wak my friend I should have read your "how to" better :wink: :-*


----------



## Tritium

jamman said:


> Received my airscoop from Demon Tweeks and ducting from Halfords.
> 
> So took off the wheel,liner, filter, cover etc etc didn't like the ducting so put it all back together again.
> 
> Didn't realise that I have to cut the wing to get a good size ducting through.
> 
> Wak has texted me taking the piss several times this afternoon
> 
> so....
> 
> Yes Wak my friend I should have read your "how to" better :wink: :-*












Two reasons:
1. Going to Hafrauds.
2. Not reading the instructions - ok, I forgive, that's a normal man thing :lol:

Brian


----------



## SteveMaybury

TTSPORT666 said:


> look forward to your report Neil. im sure you will feel your steering sharpens up a fair bit.
> 
> Damien.


I didn't realise the spacers were meant to do anything other than look nice. can you expand on that a bit? It's a genuine question - I really only thought they were cosmetic and they are quite far down my list as a result - but if they help with steering then I could be tempted.


----------



## merlin c

Tore my inner thigh ligament.. OUCH. Did a good job of it, damned squats.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Yes Wak my friend I should have read your "how to" better..


...or found my thread on when Wak fitted my FMIC, clear corners and COLD AIR FEED!  Assuming the Search works. :roll:

...spent a knackering day wandering 'round the Geneva motor show. Lots of tasty metal about, and a sprinkling of totty too. What's not to like? 

Anyone see Top Gear last Sunday? Remember Clarkson ripping the pi$$ out of the new Bentley? Well, he was right; it's a shocker. Took a pic. May inflict it on y'all later. :?


----------



## jamman

merlin c said:


> Tore my inner thigh ligament.. OUCH. Did a good job of it, damned squats.


I can sort that just dont exercise :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yes Wak my friend I should have read your "how to" better..
> 
> 
> 
> ...or found my thread on when Wak fitted my FMIC, clear corners and COLD AIR FEED!  Assuming the Search works. :roll:
Click to expand...

You know what FB I've not had a lot of issues with search lately think it's been sorted.

I found your thread and I think I might have a bash at the weekend or I might make Wak do it when I'm down there on the 24th :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

higsta said:


> will check mine later on the 49c output but on my liquid I see 90-92 when driving
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a couple of degrees between friends? :lol:
Click to expand...

mine does get up to 90 and over like my liquid so you might still have a slight problem if its not getting to 90
did you use a genuine audi part ?


----------



## higsta

> mine does get up to 90 and over like my liquid so you might still have a slight problem if its not getting to 90
> did you use a genuine audi part ?


Yeah from the local dealers...
I watched 49C all the way home tonight. Over an hour it varied between 86 and 89.

Would those few degrees really make a difference? I read somewhere else on the forum that anything below 85 might indicate an issue, anything around the 90 give or take a few degrees was OK?


----------



## peter-ss

I would have thought that it would be fine.

Both the thermostat itself and the temperature sender will have an accuracy tolerance.

I wouldn't worry about it myself.


----------



## Adam-tt

you could change the temp sender just to make sure, its cheap to buy and at least its chaged then


----------



## higsta

> you could change the temp sender just to make sure, its cheap to buy and at least its chaged then


OK - I'll look into that. Thanks mate.


----------



## merlin c

jamman said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tore my inner thigh ligament.. OUCH. Did a good job of it, damned squats.
> 
> 
> 
> I can sort that just dont exercise :wink:
Click to expand...

Aww come on guys, I already had her indoors giving me that shite piece of advice, bit of "there, there, shall I kiss it better" is more sympathetic and what she should have said and done............Heartless bitch!


----------



## higsta

Ordered pressed metal German style plates, Audi Ingolstadt surrounds and a clutch switch.
Lost any faith in there being a God as an old lady in a Honda Jazz decided to take me roughly from behind on the way back from work.
Minimal damage, only minor scratches that may polish out but still... it was perfect and now it isn't and I've only had it a week.


----------



## kazinak

Bought the roadster   

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## mriley60

kazinak said:


> Bought the roadster
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Eh? have you turned gay? :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

mriley60 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the roadster
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? have you turned gay? :lol:
Click to expand...

what do you mean turned he's always been gay :-D

love you really kaz


----------



## neilc

I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.

But rest assured exciting times ahead for me


----------



## SteveMaybury

Fitted my Forge 008p. I would love a quiet word with whichever rocket scientist fitted this one jubilee clip round the back of the hose (the one that runs to the TIP). Not even Mr Tickle could get to that fecker.

Easy job once that was off, though, so took the car for a quick blast. Absolutely fantastic; vast improvement in throttle response. Car feels so much snappier.

Judging by the condition of the old clips, I can't imagine the Bosch valve had ever been changed - I had no idea what a hindrance it had been.

I would strongly recommend anyone without an uprated recirc valve to get one. £90 very well spent.


----------



## burns

4ndrew said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 4 wheel alignment at Drury Lane Services in Hollinwood. I love coming away from somewhere with a fist full of printouts!  As usual, my car decided to be it's awkward self, and the adjustments that should have been done within the hour actually took nearer two. :roll: At least all four wheels are pointing in the right direction now!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be seriously worried of they were pointing in different directions!!!
Click to expand...

'Tis true. When they handed me the first printout, it basically showed the four wheels in different directions, and with different camber and toe. The "after" printout looks brilliant!


----------



## kazinak

Adam-tt said:


> mriley60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the roadster
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? have you turned gay? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean turned he's always been gay :-D
> 
> love you really kaz
Click to expand...

Forgot to add its not a TT 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## LordG71

kazinak said:


> Forgot to add its not a TT


hey Kaz - you have'nt brought one of these babies have you.... :lol: :lol:










...the ride looks .... uncomfortable


----------



## tricklexxx

LordG71 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add its not a TT
> 
> 
> 
> hey Kaz - you have'nt brought one of these babies have you.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the ride looks .... uncomfortable
Click to expand...

...nah they be rubber spokes! :lol:


----------



## New2AudiTT

SteveMaybury said:


> Fitted my Forge 008p. I would love a quiet word with whichever rocket scientist fitted this one jubilee clip round the back of the hose (the one that runs to the TIP). Not even Mr Tickle could get to that fecker.
> 
> Easy job once that was off, though, so took the car for a quick blast. Absolutely fantastic; vast improvement in throttle response. Car feels so much snappier.
> 
> Judging by the condition of the old clips, I can't imagine the Bosch valve had ever been changed - I had no idea what a hindrance it had been.
> 
> I would strongly recommend anyone without an uprated recirc valve to get one. £90 very well spent.


Nice one mate. I've been planning to fit one of these but a bit reluctant as people said it made some strange noise. Just wondering if yoou could share the experience and video of yours would be even better.
Cheers


----------



## Mondo

...passed my MOT, no advisories, and only £25.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...I might make Wak do it when I'm down there on the 24th :lol:...


You're around then, are you? Might make the pilgrimage to Wakka too, in that case. You can then both teach me the Ways of the Big Turbo. 


neilc said:


> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago...


Hope you managed to make last-minute use of your staff discount for a GT-R. :wink:


----------



## paul4281

neilc said:


> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.
> 
> But rest assured exciting times ahead for me


Wow big move & best of luck Neil. I'm sure a lot of thought has gone into that decision.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New2AudiTT

neilc said:


> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.
> 
> But rest assured exciting times ahead for me


 Very brave mate and all the best in your new endeavours


----------



## LordG71

New2AudiTT said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.
> 
> But rest assured exciting times ahead for me
> 
> 
> 
> Very brave mate and all the best in your new endeavours
Click to expand...

holly cr*p thats a big decision. Decisions like that are not made lightly, so guessing there was a major problem - sorry hear that.

Any ideas on what you will do next? - who about start an Audi franchise and give us all a HUGE Discount :lol: :lol: :lol:

good luck fella...


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a phenolic spacer. Got plans, I have... :wink:


----------



## neilc

Thanks guys , yes I have thought long and hard about this move but I know its the right thing for me to do. I have an ambition to do something else and all will be revealed in 6-8 weeks.

Cant wait


----------



## Adam-tt

Mondo said:


> ...ordered a phenolic spacer. Got plans, I have... :wink:


Bills one?


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ordered a phenolic spacer. Got plans, I have... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Bills one?
Click to expand...

More to the point what is it lol


----------



## Adam-tt

its a spacer that goes between the engine and inlet manifold
Benefts of this is a cooler running air temp sensor and inlet manifold from reduced conduction of heat from the cylinder head. Colder temps=more power and a happier ecu which wont pull boost and timing.
Slows down the heatsoak you would normally get in slow running and hot switch off.


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> its a spacer that goes between the engine and inlet manifold
> Benefts of this is a cooler running air temp sensor and inlet manifold from reduced conduction of heat from the cylinder head. Colder temps=more power and a happier ecu which wont pull boost and timing.
> Slows down the heatsoak you would normally get in slow running and hot switch off.


Cost ruffly? and are they hard to fit. Might help with my lack of FMIC


----------



## Adam-tt

Bills one is £67 i think


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, it's Bill's one. Think I spoke with him today - forgot to ask his name. 

Was going to get the Evolution Tuning kit from MJM Autohaus in the US, but they won't ship to an address (my Dallas hotel) that doesn't match the credit card billing address without a bank transfer of some sort. More hassle than it was worth. So MJM's loss is Bill the Badger's gain. 

My plans include the spacer, doing 'something' to the IM and having 'something' done to the TB. If Vin225 will answer his PM... :?

Around the £60 mark delivered, I think.


----------



## zakkiaz

Today my son has refilled my auto glym aqua wax bottle ready for weekend.....sooooo needs a clean inside and out, then xmas present will go in....new audi mats off my other son!  Need to clean leather too but that can wait till it's warmer. :roll:


----------



## New2AudiTT

zakkiaz said:


> Today my son has refilled my auto glym aqua wax bottle ready for weekend.....sooooo needs a clean inside and out, then xmas present will go in....new audi mats off my other son!  Need to clean leather too but that can wait till it's warmer. :roll:
> *Mod's so far... wait for it... Mirror swith chrome cover!!!!, TT tax disc, Have bought a sports gear knob but can't get the old one off, so still in the box!!!!. Personal plate, TT mirror stickers, TREV'S Aluminium screen washer cap. Car seat*!


  Bless, am not far behind you mate. :lol:

My custom made armrest has been in the boot in a carton box for the past week. I've ordered the Forge Big knob, coloured bolts , interior alu trims etc.. and god knows when i receive them they gonna sit somewhere for months before I fit them. Steve has persuaded me to buy a drill to get the bling screws on to tidy up the bay.

Well will get there sometimes/somehow 8)


----------



## hibster

received my V5 
pretty good going, only took them 2 weeks to get it to me


----------



## kayone

Whipped the chinese V6 add on spoiler out the box and fairly surprised by the quality.

Can't wait to get this sprayed up Matt black and fitted.


----------



## kazinak

finaly manage to finish my car, all nice clean and running again


----------



## leholtet

kayone said:


> Whipped the chinese V6 add on spoiler out the box and fairly surprised by the quality.
> 
> Can't wait to get this sprayed up Matt black and fitted.


Did it fit good?  link?


----------



## LordG71

kayone said:


> Whipped the chinese V6 add on spoiler out the box and fairly surprised by the quality.
> 
> Can't wait to get this sprayed up Matt black and fitted.


surprised with Good Quality, or surprised with Poor Quality?


----------



## kayone

leholtet said:


> Did it fit good?  link?


After a quick test fit seemed to fint fine to be fair. Also asked for a cheeky discount and they knocked $15 off.. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320613151874? ... 1423.l2649



LordG71 said:


> surprised with Good Quality, or surprised with Poor Quality?


*Good* quality


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> finaly manage to finish my car, all nice clean and running again


Glad to hear it


----------



## LordG71

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> finaly manage to finish my car, all nice clean and running again
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it
Click to expand...

indeed, car running (perfectly), all nice and clean, and it's Friday....what more could you ask for? :lol:


----------



## Matt B

How much was the tensioner Kaz?


----------



## kazinak

LordG71 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> finaly manage to finish my car, all nice clean and running again
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> indeed, car running (perfectly), all nice and clean, and it's Friday....what more could you ask for? :lol:
Click to expand...

good whether tomorrow


----------



## Gregstar

MOT (broken back springs T_T), Insurance, Tax.......my baby is back on the road!

Incoming pics on the next sunny day. Glasgow remember O_O;


----------



## lesstatt

Decided that the extra £50 TT shop want for air filter change, when its £6 from Parkers parts is taking the piss, so it took 5 mins, coupled with the £99 for plug change ( that took me 1 1/2 hours) and plugs at £10 for all four i've saved £130 at the service its having


----------



## BreinholTT

...took some pictures of my recently installed license plate holders.


----------



## kazinak

received my new flash gun , will go and try later on tonight , that means more pictures of my car :lol: :lol: :lol:

any one want to join me :?:


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> received my new shotgun , will go and try later on tonight , that means more pictures of me on the news :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> any one want to join me :?:


Sorry Kaz :lol:


----------



## kazinak

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nilrem

Replaced my brake switch and passenger wing mirror.....also ordered a boost leak kit from the U.S. and bottom Forge Intercooler hoses


----------



## tricklexxx

nilrem said:


> .....also ordered a boost leak kit from the U.S.


Link?


----------



## 4ndrew

lesstatt said:


> Decided that the extra £50 TT shop want for air filter change, when its £6 from Parkers parts is taking the piss, so it took 5 mins, coupled with the £99 for plug change ( that took me 1 1/2 hours) and plugs at £10 for all four i've saved £130 at the service its having


What cheap ass plugs did u put in for £10?!


----------



## nilrem

tricklexxx said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....also ordered a boost leak kit from the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

With Pleasure

http://www.turboboostleaktesters.com/se ... Categories


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> received my new flash gun , will go and try later on tonight , that means more pictures of my car :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> any one want to join me :?:


Maybe but the cars not clean!


----------



## tricklexxx

nilrem said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....also ordered a boost leak kit from the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Pleasure
> 
> http://www.turboboostleaktesters.com/se ... Categories
Click to expand...

Nice one thanks, looks decent enough to me... May invest myself 8)


----------



## Vrroom

. . . finished a project I've been fiddling about with for a while. It has always bothered me that there are impressionistic representations of the ring with Allen bolt theme in the TT. While there are actual functional Allen bolts on the gas cap, gear shift base, etc. . . . instead the air vents, steering wheel center, roll bar bases, etc., all have a tribute to the Allen bolt/ring combination by displaying what Audi calls "dimples." So, I wondered what it would look like to actually put Allen bolts where those "dimples" are. Granted, this won't be for everyone's tastes, but I'm into bling with my TT . . . and giving it a retro, rocketman, 30's feel . . . and I like the ring/allen bolt configuration. This has been a consistent application throughout my TT. So, here goes . . . throw rocks if you will, but . . .














































First I got a used air vent that I could tear apart in order to see how it would work if I actually drilled holes and screwed in Allen bolts. Success, there was enough clearance on the moveable ring to allow about a 3mm hole. I drilled the holes, tapped them with a stainless steel Allen bolt, cut Pro-Bolt aluminum M4 Allen bolts to 3mm length, and voila! Something that looks like an H-bomb triggering device . . . but other than not being flush, carrying on the Allen bolt in ring theme. So, I bare my soul . . . that's what I finished today. I await the lambasting! [smiley=bigcry.gif] But I like it . . . it's actually more subtle overall on the dash than I expected it to be.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice one Tim.... very different, thinking out of the box on this one.

Gona call this the metal mickey mod. After a famous uk tv character in the 80's. 










Damien.


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice one Tim.... very different, thinking out of the box on this one.
> 
> Gona call this the metal mickey mod. After a famous uk tv character in the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien! I'll have to google "metal mickey"!


----------



## TTSPORT666

LOL.... Tim save precious moments of your life! he was a pretend metal robot on a then kiddies program... 

Damien.


----------



## merlin c

4ndrew said:


> lesstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided that the extra £50 TT shop want for air filter change, when its £6 from Parkers parts is taking the piss, so it took 5 mins, coupled with the £99 for plug change ( that took me 1 1/2 hours) and plugs at £10 for all four i've saved £130 at the service its having
> 
> 
> 
> What cheap ass plugs did u put in for £10?!
Click to expand...

Wooden ones????? :lol: :lol: Damned well insulated though!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubby1989

done my first 40 mile in my tt, LOVE IT!


----------



## merlin c

Cubby1989 said:


> done my first 40 mile in my tt, LOVE IT!


 Filled her up with fuel yet Cubby? love is a fickle mistress!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] ......Steve


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> . . . finished a project I've been fiddling about with for a while...


Hmmm... Looks a little too much like a sea mine for my own liking:









Still, full marks for doing something a little different. Might look better in the flesh - and you like it, so who cares? 

Actually, it's growing on me... :?


----------



## corradoman

nilrem said:


> Replaced my brake switch and passenger wing mirror.....also ordered a boost leak kit from the U.S. and bottom Forge Intercooler hoses


which one did you go for? the top one or the bottom


----------



## Mondo

...got my phenolic spacer from Bill the Badger.


----------



## paul4281

Mondo said:


> ...got my phenolic spacer from Bill the Badger.


Hope that's not gonna cause a long debate on the usefulness & cost effectiveness of your purchase as with his tip?

The dogs chase the sheep that step outside the fold.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

neilc said:


> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.
> 
> But rest assured exciting times ahead for me


Just realised that the major advantage of my recent decision is that I lose the company Qashqai and get to use my QS everyday


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Still, full marks for doing something a little different. Might look better in the flesh - and you like it, so who cares?
> 
> Actually, it's growing on me... :?


Thanks Mondo! The sea mine analogy is apt. :lol: Oddly enough though, on the dash it just disappears.


----------



## tricklexxx

Had the TT serviced at APS - tip top service as always! Thanks Ed


----------



## Cubby1989

merlin c said:


> Cubby1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> done my first 40 mile in my tt, LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Filled her up with fuel yet Cubby? love is a fickle mistress!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] ......Steve
Click to expand...

Not yet! [smiley=bomb.gif]

can see it eating my wallet though!

i can live that though! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## gixerste

Had my car M.O.T.'d and serviced at Elite by Phill ... out the way for another year


----------



## nilrem

corradoman said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my brake switch and passenger wing mirror.....also ordered a boost leak kit from the U.S. and bottom Forge Intercooler hoses
> 
> 
> 
> which one did you go for? the top one or the bottom
Click to expand...

The bottom one that goes on the TIP mate :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.
> 
> But rest assured exciting times ahead for me
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that the major advantage of my recent decision is that I lose the company Qashqai and get to use my QS everyday
Click to expand...

Neil i'm really sorry to hear that. :? really hope you find a much better new suitable position soon mate.

Damien.


----------



## zakkiaz

Today I managed to get aliens back in after 3wks and gave her a good clean inside and out + new mats.....Sparkly


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I resigned from my role as Director of the Nissan Dealer I started up 8 years ago. So in 3 weeks I will enter a world without employment.
> 
> But rest assured exciting times ahead for me
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that the major advantage of my recent decision is that I lose the company Qashqai and get to use my QS everyday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neil i'm really sorry to hear that. :? really hope you find a much better new suitable position soon mate.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Hey Damien , I have a dream and if I dont do it now then I never will. Let you know soon what it is but I cant wait.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Sounds really exiting Neil  look forward to hearing it when your all sorted! 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> I have a dream and if I dont do it now then I never will. Let you know soon what it is but I cant wait.


Follow your dream Neil. My wife got made redundant 2 years ago and started her own business - never looked back


----------



## MikeyMorty

Finally got around to washing my original wheels and putting them up for sale


----------



## LordG71

Drove my mates Nissan GTr....what a serious piece of kit....just awesome!! 8) 8) 8)

Sorry for all the pics, but had so much fun - thought a few pic of the TTr and GTr next to each other 























































what a great day


----------



## Brendanb86

Good pics. Absolutely love the GT-R, I need one of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LordG71

Brendanb86 said:


> Good pics. Absolutely love the GT-R, I need one of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


got a spare £40k lying around? :?


----------



## Brendanb86

LordG71 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good pics. Absolutely love the GT-R, I need one of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> got a spare £40k lying around? :?
Click to expand...

Let me just check by loose change...

No! :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

today fitted the mantis pod including defi oil pressure guage and boost guage

problem is where do i light my cigi now


----------



## LordG71

blackpoolfc said:


> today fitted the mantis pod including defi oil pressure guage and boost guage
> 
> problem is where do i light my cigi now


ooo pics please. was it a fairly straight forward install?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

piece of p,,ss to change

to be honest done loads to the car since i got it but never got around to the picture thing cos i dont know how

but must say it does look good


----------



## Tangerine Knight

oh yes forgot front lcr splitter not so sure on a v6 bumper tho think they look better on the standard bumper


----------



## gogs

Changed the spark plugs and had a go at fixing the water leak I have in the boot lid! I assume it's the spoiler, took it off, ran a bead of clear silicone round the whole spoiler and refitted, fingers crossed :?


----------



## Vrroom

. . . did a few odds and ends . . . reinstalled the G-Tech tach (had to remove it to have put in the last air vent install yesterday). Checked and adjusted the inflation in the tires, polished the intake manifold, wheels, and exhaust tips.


----------



## higsta

Replaced the clutch switch.
Hopefully clean and condition leather later too if I don't get dragged round the mummys houses.


----------



## DDcrash

Got a puncture


----------



## LordG71

removed the 3 black grilles from the front, clean, prep'd and painted, as they we chipped and looking tired - looking much better


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steam cleaned my alcantara steering wheel, she all nice clean and furry. 

Damien.


----------



## tricklexxx

TTSPORT666 said:


> She all nice clean and furry.
> 
> Damien.


Just how you like them ay Damien?! :wink: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Spent ALL day washing, polishing, waxing and generally detailing my mums new (to her) car for Mothers Day... By the time I finished it was too dark for photos. Good excuse to break out the DAS Pro again though (got to justify buying it somehow!).

Satisfying day


----------



## TT Boycie

Washed, waxed and sealed the TT. Fitted new forge breather pipe. Cleaned maf, ordered new maf and went for a blast


----------



## jamman

tricklexxx said:


> Spent ALL day washing, polishing, waxing and generally detailing my mums new (to her) car for Mothers Day... By the time I finished it was too dark for photos. Good excuse to break out the DAS Pro again though (got to justify buying it somehow!).
> 
> Satisfying day


Good on you matey


----------



## Garth

... Fitted new front arb bushes and drop links :smile:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . painted a new set of mounting hardware for the G-tech Tach . . . flat black with a matte clear coat. Then, replaced the OEM zinc oxide (I think) coated Torx bolts on the gearshift ring with brushed aluminum Allen bolts (Pro-Bolts that have had the silver paint sanded off of them) -- changes them from a flat powdery grey to a brushed shiny aluminum. And the edges and surfaces of the Torx are mottled and rough, whereas the Allen bolts have crisp smooth edges and milled surfaces. I think the Allens are a little more attractive and actually more consistent with the gas cap bolts.

The two bolts compared:









the setting before:









the setting after:









the whole set replaced:


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Steam cleaned my alcantara steering wheel, she all nice clean and furry.
> 
> Damien.


How 'bout a pic?


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> ...The two bolts compared:


Well done, but that's a bit weird. The bolts you've switched to do look much better, but they look like the standard gear knob surround bolts to me. :? Maybe they had some weird bolt thing going on in the US, but I'd be surprised. Strange.

Anyway, much better now. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Well done, but that's a bit weird. The bolts you've switched to do look much better, but they look like the standard gear knob surround bolts to me. :? Maybe they had some weird bolt thing going on in the US, but I'd be surprised. Strange.
> 
> Anyway, much better now. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Mondo. I'd be interested in seeing a pic of yours please. If you've got OEM Allens, I think I'll try to buy some from UK as the ones I'm using are a tad smaller in diameter than the original Torx as you see in the pic.

My Torx were the original bolts since receiving shipment of her brand new December '01 . . . I'd have known if they'd been swapped out. The only one who's pulled that ring off is me when I swapped out the rubber boot for leather. I'm wondering if there is in fact a Torx spec for US TT's. There are a LOT of Torx on my TT. My aluminum triangles are held on with Torx as well. Yours?


----------



## Mondo

Ah, now you've got me thinking. Yes, my alu' (see, that way we don't have to get into the 'alu-mini-um/alooominum bitch fight. :wink: ) knee pad triangles are on with torx bolts, but the gear ring is 6mm (I think?) allen/cap-headed bolts. I did fit (OK, I _had _fitted) one of those OSIR red ring things, which came with longer allen bolts, which are in the car now. And I think originally they were also allen bolts. Not so sure now... :?

Nah, must have been. Only torque's in my car are the alu' knee pad triangles. 98% sure.

Oh God... :?


----------



## Brendanb86

Just had a look at mine and they are torx screws. Was thinking of changing mine too, they're past their best.


----------



## tricklexxx

Had first hand experience of a boost hose POPPING off whilst under hard acceleration! 

Gees, that's not a nice noise/feeling - especially when you're mid-over-take! :?

My own fault though as I had to loosen the top clamp on the throttle body hose to get a bolt out of the TB to add the grounding cable - safe to say I forgot to tighten it!


----------



## Adam-tt

Horrible sound isnt it :-(


----------



## jamman

Today I...

Passed me ECS Health and Safety test with a faultless display of common sense (3 failed DONT ask me how)

To celebrate I ordered some Dodo Juice Orange Crush to go with all my other Waxes/Polishes that I'm crap with use once and put on the shelf :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted my new grill just need some Audi rings now to finish it off


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fitted my new grill just need some Audi rings now to finish it off


Fancy some crystal ones? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mondo said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new grill just need some Audi rings now to finish it off
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy some crystal ones? :roll:
Click to expand...

I was guttedvto fine out they only fit on the back to small for the grill [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...discovered a few more new Forge hoses I would quite like. Large servo hose (the OEM one has bothered me for years) and a 6-piece carbon canister set? Didn't even know I had a carbon canister.


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Today I...
> 
> Passed me ECS Health and Safety test with a faultless display of common sense (3 failed DONT ask me how)
> 
> To celebrate I ordered some Dodo Juice Orange Crush to go with all my other Waxes/Polishes that I'm crap with use once and put on the shelf :roll:


Nice one James. Dodo juice good? i use autoglym ultra deep shine on my qs. And meguires fast wax spray for quick polishing. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I...
> 
> Passed me ECS Health and Safety test with a faultless display of common sense (3 failed DONT ask me how)
> 
> To celebrate I ordered some Dodo Juice Orange Crush to go with all my other Waxes/Polishes that I'm crap with use once and put on the shelf :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one James. Dodo juice good? i use autoglym ultra deep shine on my qs. And meguires fast wax spray for quick polishing.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Yep got both those :lol:

Ref the Dod I dont know mate I will tell you when it arrives.

I pretty much got anything that isn't more than £30.

Last thing i really like was the Autoglym Wax that comes in the red tub that's good stuff.


----------



## Tritium

jamman said:


> Last thing i really like was the Autoglym Wax that comes in the red tub that's good stuff.


Can't think why you like Autoglym wax James. :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie

New maf fitted. 204 on the liquid. Woo hoo back to normal


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mondo said:


> ...discovered a few more new Forge hoses I would quite like. Large servo hose (the OEM one has bothered me for years) and a 6-piece carbon canister set? Didn't even know I had a carbon canister.


Not more Forge hoses I have just finished fitting the last lot


----------



## adamperry27

found out i'll be getting my tt back on saturday!


----------



## kazinak

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I...
> 
> Passed me ECS Health and Safety test with a faultless display of common sense (3 failed DONT ask me how)
> 
> To celebrate I ordered some Dodo Juice Orange Crush to go with all my other Waxes/Polishes that I'm crap with use once and put on the shelf :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one James. Dodo juice good? i use autoglym ultra deep shine on my qs. And meguires fast wax spray for quick polishing.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Poor boys black hole glaze works very well on denim blue :wink:


----------



## neilc

Dodo juice :? Thats a new one on me.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Dodo juice :? Thats a new one on me.


Always wondered what happened to that poor bird.... they were being liquidised for polish all along!!  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## New2AudiTT

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodo juice :? Thats a new one on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Always wondered what happened to that poor bird.... they were being liquidised for polish all along!!  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

And am p***ed off :evil: as this is where am originally from...the Dodo land but hey keeping TTs looking bling


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Ah, now you've got me thinking. Yes, my alu' (see, that way we don't have to get into the 'alu-mini-um/alooominum bitch fight. :wink: ) knee pad triangles are on with torx bolts, but the gear ring is 6mm (I think?) allen/cap-headed bolts. I did fit (OK, I _had _fitted) one of those OSIR red ring things, which came with longer allen bolts, which are in the car now. And I think originally they were also allen bolts. Not so sure now... :?
> 
> Nah, must have been. Only torque's in my car are the alu' knee pad triangles. 98% sure.
> 
> Oh God... :?


Hey Mondo . . . I can't remember what I did this morning, much less what bolts were in some ring prior to a\the last modification! :? That's why I keep a daily journal on all my TT activities -- CRS Syndrome (can't remember sh*t syndrome).

What bitch fight on aluminum? You don't mean that aberration of aluminium, do you?


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Just had a look at mine and they are torx screws. Was thinking of changing mine too, they're past their best.


Yep, mine had actually oxidized. Likely meet engineering specs, but don't understand them cosmetically given the bolts elsewhere on the TT.


----------



## kazinak

yet again tested my CCFL angle eyes    looks way better than led's ,and after speaking with Rich on sunday, today bought r32 rear arb :lol: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Go on then Kaz, why is there 4? :?


----------



## Garth

... Got a massive stone chip on the windscreen of the 5. Another reason I hate driving to London


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> yet again tested my CCFL angle eyes    looks way better than led's ,and after speaking with Rich on sunday, today bought r32 rear arb :lol: :lol:


Good man, can we have a angel eye and arb day, not this weekend but next? Yeh?


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet again tested my CCFL angle eyes    looks way better than led's ,and after speaking with Rich on sunday, today bought r32 rear arb :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man, can we have a angel eye and arb day, not this weekend but next? Yeh?
Click to expand...

if you find me another set of headlight inserts i'll give you my osir clear corner for the price i've payd (£12) ,and i can;'t wait to fit my arb, so probably i'll do this weekend if it come on time


----------



## zakkiaz

Today my boot door wouldn't stay up.......thank god my head wasn't in the way  :x


----------



## Rich196

Haha ill have a look round for some mate! Sure I saw some somewhere for sale!

Need to get the angel eyes done sometime soon!


----------



## peter-ss

zakkiaz said:


> Today my boot door wouldn't stay up.......thank god my head wasn't in the way  :x


Time for some new boot struts then.

The boot lid is unbelievably heavy when you're changing them!


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> if you find me another set of headlight inserts i'll give you my osir clear corner for the price i've payd (£12) ,and i can;'t wait to fit my arb, so probably i'll do this weekend if it come on time


Where did you get clear corners from for £12?!


----------



## greyhound

kazinak said:


> yet again tested my CCFL angle eyes    looks way better than led's ,and after speaking with Rich on sunday, today bought r32 rear arb :lol: :lol:


dude, your engine bay looks mint, what year was yours born?


----------



## kazinak

it was born in 2000


----------



## zakkiaz

peter-ss said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today my boot door wouldn't stay up.......thank god my head wasn't in the way  :x
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some new boot struts then.
> 
> The boot lid is unbelievably heavy when you're changing them!
Click to expand...

Oh yes it is I was very lucky at the time it didn't come down on me head.......not that theirs anything in there  
New struts it is, Anyone got any for sale?


----------



## greyhound

kazinak said:


> it was born in 2000


2000! thats like the daddy years of the TT, did you ever have to get in there and scrub stuff off,, etc?


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Had my Milltek catback fitted today(resonated)  i is a happy chappy  love the sound,just right for me :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Was going to look at 4 cars to replace the Golf all of them were sold [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nilrem

N112 - Deleted
N249 - Deleted
Kombi valve - Deleted

Then noticed some bastard had scuffed my rear bumper , I had a real chuffty on till that point
Oh well ......can't win em all lol


----------



## New2AudiTT

ChallonaTTer said:


> Had my Milltek catback fitted today(resonated)  i is a happy chappy  love the sound,just right for me :lol:


Sweet. getting my fitted next week, res as well.

And how much in total if u don't mind.

cheers


----------



## MikeyMorty

Gave my car a good clean inside and out


----------



## zakkiaz

I've ordered my boot struts off ebay £23 free P&P 2yrs warranty Now my head will stay intact   :lol:


----------



## LordG71

drove from Birmingham to London, then London to Birmingham in the TT R today with the top down 

Acknowledged, waved, smiled to every other TT and NO-ONE responded.....just rubbish. Tried to share the joy of TT ownership with like minded souls.....guess they are not so like minded :lol:

Other drivers must of thought I was nuts, smiling at everyone and just thoroughly enjoying the commute to and from work!

Happy days!!!!!


----------



## TTMBTT

LordG71 said:


> drove from Birmingham to London, then London to Birmingham in the TT R today with the top down
> 
> Acknowledged, waved, smiled to every other TT and NO-ONE responded.....just rubbish. Tried to share the joy of TT ownership with like minded souls.....guess they are not so like minded :lol:
> 
> Other drivers must of thought I was nuts, smiling at everyone and just thoroughly enjoying the commute to and from work!
> 
> Happy days!!!!!


Mk1's or Audi 8J, only teasing.


----------



## LordG71

TTMBTT said:


> Mk1's or Audi 8J, only teasing.


funny you should mention that because i thought at first it was MKII's but then went past 3 MKI's and still the same. Shame really - where has the community spirit gone?

but on the other hand, had a good exchange and blast with a S3 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikec1979

Today these came in the post......





































Busy weekend for me before I go to the USA on Monday lol


----------



## TTMBTT

LordG71 said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mk1's or Audi 8J, only teasing.
> 
> 
> 
> funny you should mention that because i thought at first it was MKII's but then went past 3 MKI's and still the same. Shame really - where has the community spirit gone?
> 
> but on the other hand, had a good exchange and blast with a S3 :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

After mulling over whether to flash or not(H/Lights) I now do, only downside is the "Ball & chain"
accusing me of being a sad b-----d, but that has not detered the practice. (TT 8N only)


----------



## LordG71

TTMBTT said:


> After mulling over whether to flash or not(H/Lights) I now do, only downside is the "Ball & chain"
> accusing me of being a sad b-----d, but that has not detered the practice. (TT 8N only)


 :lol: :lol: exactly the same here. My wife thinks i am 'going through a certain stage in my life'   .. i am just being friendly.

typically TT 8N get responses, but not today :x


----------



## Vrroom

LordG71 said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> After mulling over whether to flash or not(H/Lights) I now do, only downside is the "Ball & chain"
> accusing me of being a sad b-----d, but that has not detered the practice. (TT 8N only)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: exactly the same here. My wife thinks i am 'going through a certain stage in my life'   .. i am just being friendly.
> 
> typically TT 8N get responses, but not today :x
Click to expand...

Stages in life are an accepted normal medical phenomena . . . responding to it healthily is good (as in a hobby). Responding to it destructively is bad (as in destroying the marriage, etc.). A well-informed partner should consider themselves lucky we have hobbies where they can identify and be comfortable with the objectives.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . met up with a new TT friend that I connected with here on the TT Forum. Funny that we live within an hour of each other here in the US but made the connection on the TT Forum in the UK. Compared TT's, enjoyed checking out each others' mods (no wisecracks necessary) and I passed on some taillights that were collecting dust in my garage . .. and we enjoyed each others' company, some good discussion, and a nice spring afternoon. TT people are good people.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . also received a sh*tload of Pro-bolt aluminium (there, did I say it right Mondo?  ) M4 Allen bolts for my TT. As well as replacement micro-fibre cloths for dry-washing, interior, and drying . . . from Griot's Garage -- my standard.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

New2AudiTT said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my Milltek catback fitted today(resonated)  i is a happy chappy  love the sound,just right for me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. getting my fitted next week, res as well.
> 
> And how much in total if u don't mind.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Got it fitted for £560 all in


----------



## Diveratt

Washed an waxed. Don't you just love snow foam


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cleaned the throttle body on the Golf only done 67k but it feels a bit smother for it well worth the 30 minute it takes


----------



## Diveratt

Diveratt said:


> Washed an waxed. Don't you just love snow foam


What started off as a quick wash & wax turned into all day on the TT. 
ABT rear number plate suround fitted and the summer wheels back on. 
Winter wheels all cleaned & polished and tucked away under covers for the summer


----------



## LordG71

....am getting ready to fly to Shaghai tomorrow


----------



## jamman

Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.


----------



## TTMBTT

Vrroom said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> After mulling over whether to flash or not(H/Lights) I now do, only downside is the "Ball & chain"
> accusing me of being a sad b-----d, but that has not detered the practice. (TT 8N only)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: exactly the same here. My wife thinks i am 'going through a certain stage in my life'   .. i am just being friendly.
> 
> typically TT 8N get responses, but not today :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stages in life are an accepted normal medical phenomena . . . responding to it healthily is good (as in a hobby). Responding to it destructively is bad (as in destroying the marriage, etc.). A well-informed partner should consider themselves lucky we have hobbies where they can identify and be comfortable with the objectives.
Click to expand...

I view it purely as establishing a meeting of similar like minded "Minds", there is no spouse hostility to this, just a misunderstood objective by same..........I think :lol: Must be digging a deep hole at this point. [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ah.... acknowledgement is a beautiful thing.... nothing wrong with that. Its a bloody ace feeling being noticed by a fellow owner. Used to happen all the time in my Alfa! And in my ur quattro! Il be honest i have flashed other mk1 TT's and had no response....and subsequently felt like a tit!  so I've given up. 

Damien.


----------



## nilrem

jamman said:


> Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.


Got any pics mate ?


----------



## jamman

nilrem said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics mate ?
Click to expand...

Haven't mate no because it's been covered a few times, you after a "how to" or just want to know what it looks like ?


----------



## burns

Wished my TT a happy 10th birthday! [smiley=party2.gif]

Celebrated by buying her a pair of new boots, plus some Dodo Juice and Collinite goodies for tomorrow. 8)


----------



## nilrem

jamman said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics mate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't mate no because it's been covered a few times, you after a "how to" or just want to know what it looks like ?
Click to expand...

I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo and was looking to see if there was a better way to get cold air direct to it rather than the heat soak from the engine bay mate


----------



## jamman

nilrem said:


> I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo and was looking to see if there was a better way to get cold air direct to it rather than the heat soak from the engine bay mate


I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo as well I will take a picture for you tomorrow with what I have come up with I think it will work


----------



## nilrem

jamman said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo and was looking to see if there was a better way to get cold air direct to it rather than the heat soak from the engine bay mate
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo as well I will take a picture for you tomorrow with what I have come up with I think it will work
Click to expand...

Appreciate it mate


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo and was looking to see if there was a better way to get cold air direct to it rather than the heat soak from the engine bay mate
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a Neuspeed P-Flo as well I will take a picture for you tomorrow with what I have come up with I think it will work
Click to expand...

I'm also using a Neuspeed P-Flow that I had to adapt because of the APR s3+ changes . . . simply had to find a more cone shaped filter and cut the adapter and aluminum dam (K&N was VERY helpful in that quest). And I love the sound of the P-Flow.








I'm very interested in how to get cold air to it as opposed to wafting over the engine. I'll look forward to seeing your pics James! Thanks for doing that! I'll be interested in seeing your solution!


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.


 Did you have to cut stuff up to get it fitted in the end?


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to cut stuff up to get it fitted in the end?
Click to expand...

Yes mate no other way I did try trust me


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> ... also received a sh*tload of Pro-bolt aluminium (there, did I say it right Mondo?  ) M4 Allen bolts...


No, you didn't; it's fµčkload, not sh*tload.  
Might look at replacing mine. They're fine, and allens, but you can't beat shiny SS. 



jamman said:


> Installed a cold air feed, very satisfied how it went in the end.


Good stuff, DB. 70mm? Think 65mm or so might have gone under the headlight but with my, er, girth, hacking a hole seemed the only way. Still, HRW knew what he was doing. :wink:


----------



## SteveMaybury

Got a speeding fine [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Caught by a mobile camera positioned just after a 40 zone became a 30. It's a fair cop really, but still feels a little sneaky. :x

My licence is (currently) clean so hoping I'll get to do the course instead of taking the points - apparently 10% plus 9mph is the threshold, and I was doing 40.


----------



## jamman

Couple of pictures as requested 

I'm quite happy how it's gone it has to be better than nothing and doesn't look untidy (to my eyes)

I used Waks (thank you as always) induction guide/tips and you do have to attack your metal work because otherwise there is no way through.

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm

Next for me I'm going to make a template and get a custom heat shield made up as the Neuspeed one doesn't suit my BT instal.

I'm toying with the idea of finding a filter for the ducting and mating it onto the end of the Neuspeed filter using some plumbing tubing etc.

Any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## Brendanb86

Received my adaptors and test fitted one of the new alloys. Tyres going on in next few weeks 



























The wheel and adaptor weren't sitting completely flush but still a fair amount of poke and camber!


----------



## Mondo

They (still) look nice, Brendan, but be careful; tyres extending beyond the edge of the bodywork is, I believe, an MOT failure. :?


----------



## neilc

Brendanb86 said:


> Received my adaptors and test fitted one of the new alloys. Not going to worry about fitting tyres , I reckon they are overated.


Sorry Brendan , couldn't help myself :lol:


----------



## kazinak

i bet it will look nuts when fitted


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> They (still) look nice, Brendan, but be careful; tyres extending beyond the edge of the bodywork is, I believe, an MOT failure. :?


That last pic made it look a lot worse than it is! I had taken all the bolts out except one when I realised I hadn't taken a rear pic so quickly jumped behind and took one, so think it slipped out a bit! I think it'll look similar to this in terms of poke but my car isn't as low...












kazinak said:


> i bet it will look nuts when fitted


Nuts good or nuts bad?!



neilc said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my adaptors and test fitted one of the new alloys. Not going to worry about fitting tyres , I reckon they are overated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Brendan , couldn't help myself :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

They are going to look awesome....  BBS RS GT styley!! respect. 

Damien.


----------



## bombeiusz

Finish my engine bay today


----------



## New2AudiTT

bombeiusz said:


> Finish my engine bay today


Looks Awesome mate. Whereabouts are you in Eire?

cheers


----------



## bombeiusz

New2AudiTT said:


> bombeiusz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finish my engine bay today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Awesome mate. Whereabouts are you in Eire?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

South Tipp ( Clonmel )


----------



## Vrroom

bombeiusz said:


> Finish my engine bay today


Nice!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Received my adaptors and test fitted one of the new alloys. Tyres going on in next few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wheel and adaptor weren't sitting completely flush but still a fair amount of poke and camber!


Good lookin'! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

. . . dry washed the TT . . . and took some pics of the taillights in operation.


----------



## Cubby1989

woke up at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep due to excitement of going to the fast show


----------



## Mondo

bombeiusz said:


> Finish my engine bay today


No, you didn't. You need a silver washer bottle cap, either a modded door card cap thing or one from Trev and The TTOC website. _Then _you're finished. 

Looks excellent, by the way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tricklexxx

Mondo said:


> bombeiusz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finish my engine bay today
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't. You need a silver washer bottle cap, either a modded door card cap thing or one from Trev and The TTOC website. _Then _you're finished.
> 
> Looks excellent, by the way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Yeah then you can finish your lights off by getting rid of those orange corners! (I'm surprised at you Mondo for not pointing it out!)

Engine bay looks sharp though mate, nice one 8)

(shhh, I still need to get rid of my OCs too!  )


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted my reverse light mod. (cheers kaz)


----------



## kazinak

TT Boycie said:


> Fitted my reverse light mod. (cheers kaz)


glad you like it :wink:


----------



## Mondo

tricklexxx said:


> ... you can finish your lights off by getting rid of those orange corners! (I'm surprised at you Mondo for not pointing it out!)...


Well, he did say 'engine bay' so I thought the washer bottle cap was pushing my luck already. :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

washed/polished the car and fitted Kaz's reverse light mod


----------



## higsta

Fitted my pressed metal plates and Ingolstadt surrounds. 
Got my vagcom lead in the mail. Gonna play with that later.


----------



## kazinak

washed ,polished and waxed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sat at worl browsing the TTF


----------



## Brendanb86

Washed, polished and Autoglymed all the plastics on the car


----------



## New2AudiTT

bombeiusz said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombeiusz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finish my engine bay today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Awesome mate. Whereabouts are you in Eire?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Tipp ( Clonmel )
Click to expand...

Cool, let me know when/if coming up to Dub. Might meet up.

cheers


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted a pair of smoked LED side repeaters. I suspect they will be an MOT issue but they do look cool


----------



## mk1quatro

2 day i.e.
Fitted trim under steering wheel back on from changing slave master week ago
& tried remove nsf drive shaft butt can't undo 17mm Allen key bolt


----------



## Charlesuk

Give it the once over and cleaned the underside of the bonnet 









Shot at 2012-03-24









Shot at 2012-03-24









Shot at 2012-03-24









Shot at 2012-03-24


----------



## peter-ss

Brendanb86 said:


> Received my adaptors and test fitted one of the new alloys. Tyres going on in next few weeks


Very nice but is that Hilary Devey behind you?


----------



## Vrroom

. . . cleaned and conditioned the leather today. Put on two coats of conditioner . . . prepping for the Spring Bugout as well as trying to keep the 10yr old leather supple and young.



















Sorry for the lack of warmth. The flash was necessary as I was inside and didn't use the stand and timer.

Also, remounted the G-tech EGS Tach with the newly painted hardware.


----------



## jamman

Spent the day with Wak 

A day that started with quite a big problem ended with an absolutely fantastic drive home and the journey isn't even finished.

Will do a full writeup when finished but to say I'm impressed with this gentlemans attention to detail would be an understatement.


----------



## TTSPORT666

That's great news James i am visiting the Wakmeister soon. Ive heard nothing but good things.  look forward to the report.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> That's great news James i am visiting the Wakmeister soon. Ive heard nothing but good things.  look forward to the report.
> 
> Damien.


I will do a full report when it's finished in a few weeks but considering I was only popping my head in to say hello the service from they guy is nothing short of awe inspiring he and Morgan have my utmost respect. 

Ps His tea making skills are crap though :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Washed and waxed both TT's


----------



## tonksy26

TT whore !

Both look stunning examples even if they are silver :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Cheers tonksy  still want a 3" downpipe for the coupe if you can get a good price


----------



## kazinak

TT Boycie said:


> Washed and waxed both TT's
> 
> http://i791.photobucket.com/albums/yy191/boycie1972/3316e629.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://i791.photobucket.com/albums/yy191/boycie1972/a29e06bf.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> it's like have the twins, you always need buy two same items :lol:


----------



## JamesR

Went to visit the mk1

It's looking rather sorry for its self as of late!

All the tlc is being done and should be gracing the roads next week or two!

Missing it alot!!


----------



## kazinak

looks interesting


----------



## 4ndrew

Went to collect a 330cd with a mate today and we had a bit of a play on the motorway on the way home, the power he has in 6th is amazing! If I hadda dropped down I would have kept up easily, but I slowly caught up and overtook while also sticking to 6th.


----------



## peter-ss

..removed my winter tyres plus painted the disc centres and cleaned the calipers as well (Mk2).


----------



## JamesR

Also just gave the mk2 a well deserved bath!!

She's looking very clean! 1st time In weeks!


----------



## JamesR

kazinak said:


> looks interesting


Haha is that a good interesting or a bad interesting?

Wheels will be for sale I fancy a change!

Anyone want some genuine Porsche gt3 rs rims and adaptors? 7.5 f 10r 18s!


----------



## lazerjules

Replaced discs and pads on all corners, changed track rod ends.

Discovered both outer Front CV boots have split. More work!


----------



## Rich196

Got my exhaust on


----------



## stortford

Painted my Audi TT in Mystic White Pearl.

Am like a dog with two tails now with wanting to put it all back together.

Customers car have to be done first though


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Got my exhaust on


about time!! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my exhaust on
> 
> 
> 
> about time!! :lol:
Click to expand...

feck off I thought it was fairly committed to do that today after a big night out last night! You just jealous! Sounds alright too


----------



## Vickyarcher

Treated my car to a clay bar clean followed by a good wax/polish.

Cleaned my throttle body which seems to have solved the slightly lumpy idle and whether it's my imagination or not it seems to accelerate even more smoothly now 

Ordered new driver's mirror glass to replace mine which has a brown tarnish mark which really bugs me  :evil:

Next on the to do list - sort out the cat heatshield which is rattling like nobody's business and keep an eye on the passenger side alien to see if the slight leak stops or gets worse, don't fancy having to get the front bumper off to fit a new one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> Got my exhaust on


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Which one is it?


----------



## 4ndrew

stortford said:


> Painted my Audi TT in Mystic White Pearl.
> 
> Am like a dog with two tails now with wanting to put it all back together.
> 
> Customers car have to be done first though


Waiting eagerly for pics ;-)


----------



## 4ndrew

Did loads!!! 

Wased waxed, debaded, put on Kaz's reverse light sticker, cleaned my engine bay, sanded and buffed loads of light scratches, well pleased with the results! 8)


























oh and polished my exhaust tips! can you buy new tips without a whole new exhaust? just wanna fill the gaps a little but cant afford a new cat back at the mo, probs get one at the end of the summer.


----------



## stortford

4ndrew said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my Audi TT in Mystic White Pearl.
> 
> Am like a dog with two tails now with wanting to put it all back together.
> 
> Customers car have to be done first though
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting eagerly for pics ;-)
Click to expand...

http://s1159.photobucket.com/albums/p63 ... lwhite.jpg

Its not finished yet but couldnt resist getting it out in the sunshine.

Needs a bloody good wash and putting back together


----------



## kazinak

fitted r32 rear arb  cars feels much better now


----------



## mikesimbo

Cleaned my fuel injectors, all around the injector seats, and replaced the seals! No leaks and no more rough idle!


----------



## 4ndrew

stortford said:


> Its not finished yet but couldnt resist getting it out in the sunshine.
> 
> Needs a bloody good wash and putting back together


Looks great so far! I'd love to be able to spray my own car! So jealous!


----------



## Brendanb86

stortford said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stortford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my Audi TT in Mystic White Pearl.
> 
> Am like a dog with two tails now with wanting to put it all back together.
> 
> Customers car have to be done first though
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting eagerly for pics ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://s1159.photobucket.com/albums/p63 ... lwhite.jpg
> 
> Its not finished yet but couldnt resist getting it out in the sunshine.
> 
> Needs a bloody good wash and putting back together
Click to expand...

Let me know when you're done and I'll drop mine down for a full respray! :wink:

Just needs lowering and spacers now.


----------



## stortford

Ah I never thought about spacers but was thinking about doing some bad ass camber!!

I think it needs to be dropped by about 60mm.


----------



## Matt B

Bought a replacement manifold ......grrrrrr


----------



## Mondo

Which one in the end, Matt. BDM?


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> Which one in the end, Matt. BDM?


Yep, like for like mate. Its just so much easier.


----------



## roddy

ordered and payed ( £1400 !!  ) for bilstein all round ( b16 ),,,,,,, better be good 8)


----------



## basky

Fitted new pads and disks to the old girl.  Many thanks to a fantastic group buy :wink:


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> fitted r32 rear arb  cars feels much better now


Dont you just love a blanket with a picture of a pussy cat on it . Where did you get it from :?: :wink:


----------



## paul4281

Kaz seems to be a man of many talents, few words & have an amazing collection of interesting blankets, first the one with the wheels in the boot & now this one!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak

paul4281 said:


> Kaz seems to be a man of many talents, few words & have an amazing collection of interesting blankets, first the one with the wheels in the boot & now this one!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the same blanket ,helps alot when you work on your driveway   

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

... Gave my TT and the missus' 207 a nice clean. Look quite nice on the drive together me thinks:


----------



## TT SMITHY

Went to b&q over the weekend got myself some stove paint for my Cam cover not bad looks pretty good  
shame i didn't have a before picture it was a right mess


----------



## RudeBadger

popped on some pressed plates and new surrounds..... no pics yet


----------



## New2AudiTT

TT SMITHY said:


> Went to b&q over the weekend got myself some stove paint for my Cam cover not bad looks pretty good
> shame i didn't have a before picture it was a right mess


Nice, is this a spray paint buddy? and what is it called?

Can i do the plastic covers with this?

cheers


----------



## neilc

I saw my old 2002 225 coupe at Diss train station car park whilst I was sitting on the train and then really weirdly saw it again on the A11 when i was on my way back.


----------



## stortford

neilc said:


> I saw my old 2002 225 coupe at Diss train station car park whilst I was sitting on the train and then really weirdly saw it again on the A11 when i was on my way back.


Do the lottery on Saturday.

The last time something like that happened to me I one a tenner. Down side is that my wife cashed it and spent it on some lipstick.


----------



## TT SMITHY

New2AudiTT said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to b&q over the weekend got myself some stove paint for my Cam cover not bad looks pretty good
> shame i didn't have a before picture it was a right mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, is this a spray paint buddy? and what is it called?
> 
> Can i do the plastic covers with this?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Hi mate this is stove spray paint in a can cost about £7 just a B&Q brand as that was all they had on the 
shelf so basically its for stoves ,,BBQ,s,, Engines not sure it would be suitable for plastics ?
possibly ?but im sure there is something more suitable on the shelf for plastic trim


----------



## stortford

TT SMITHY said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to b&q over the weekend got myself some stove paint for my Cam cover not bad looks pretty good
> shame i didn't have a before picture it was a right mess
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, is this a spray paint buddy? and what is it called?
> 
> Can i do the plastic covers with this?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate this is stove spray paint in a can cost about £7 just a B&Q brand as that was all they had on the
> shelf so basically its for stoves ,,BBQ,s,, Engines not sure it would be suitable for plastics ?
> possibly ?but im sure there is something more suitable on the shelf for plastic trim
Click to expand...

You would probably be better off doing the plastic covers with bumper spray which they sell in halfrauds probably for around £10 a can


----------



## SteviedTT

New2AudiTT said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to b&q over the weekend got myself some stove paint for my Cam cover not bad looks pretty good
> shame i didn't have a before picture it was a right mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, is this a spray paint buddy? and what is it called?
> 
> Can i do the plastic covers with this?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

WD40 brings the plastic covers up a treat mate :wink:


----------



## GanXteR

Failed my MOT 

Offside cv joint gaitor damaged
nearside front antiroll bar bush excessive play
nearside front wheel bearing excessive play
nearside front brake hose deteriorated

On a good note though Kaz's red sticker turned up so that'll go on once i get the car back tomorrow!


----------



## TTchan

Got my brake light switch fixed...very exciting day :lol:


----------



## stortford

Had a nice customer scratch the side of my newly painted car bringing a bumper in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I think he was more upset than me TBH. He must have said sorry a hundred times and was shaking and everything.


----------



## kazinak

TTchan said:


> Got my brake light switch fixed...very exciting day :lol:


what about dash pod ?


----------



## New2AudiTT

stortford said:


> You would probably be better off doing the plastic covers with bumper spray which they sell in halfrauds probably for around £10 a can


Thanks, will be visiting halfrauds over the week-end. got a good shopping list: silicon spray, WD40 (thanks Steve) and bumper spray.

Has anyone used this or a similar one http://www.halfords.ie/webapp/wcs/store ... 12473#tab3

Price is quite tempting

cheers,


----------



## TTchan

kazinak said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my brake light switch fixed...very exciting day :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what about dash pod ?
Click to expand...

They did check to see if I was still entitled to the good will replacement but unfortunately not so my mechanics going to help me after Easter but I'm so impaitent I just want the Dashpod out now lol


----------



## Johnclem88

Fitted my Porsche front calipers yesterday after having troubles the day before (one of the cross-pipe threads was at an angle so it wasn't clamping down on the union correctly...luckily enough meat left to get a machine shop to just retap the thread with right thread pitch etc.)

Did about a 7 mile test drive, using the first few to bed in the brakes as they had not been used in a while seeing as they were attatched to a scrapped Boxster (standard pads that are pretty much new!!).

Pedal was a bit spongy and they weren't being very responsive at all, if fact probably worse than standard! Stopped of at a shop was in there for a couple of minutes then got back in TT and drove sensibly down the road and brake as I normally would have for a mini round about....nearly put my head through the windscreen! Suddenly the pedal was rock hard and the brakes were uber sharp! Did a few more prods applying more pressure each time, to the point where I ended up basically doing an emergency stop, and the rear wheels felt like they left the floor (over exaggeration, but you know what I mean)! Really very strong performance!

Really recommend them, Porsche Boxster 986 FRONT calipers, Neuspeed mounting kit from Awesome, standard size (and original for the mo) Discs.

Also noticed the front wheels pitter patter less over bumps, by-product of the reduced unsprung weight I suppose


----------



## Garth

stortford said:


> Had a nice customer scratch the side of my newly painted car bringing a bumper in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I think he was more upset than me TBH. He must have said sorry a hundred times and was shaking and everything.


Make him pay. It's the only way he'll be more careful next time.


----------



## oldguy

.........Ordered a DA polisher........in 10 years cars always been hand polished so i'm hoping for good results


----------



## TTchan

Put my plates on my car 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kazinak

fill up my car as usual, no queues or idiots whit the fuel cans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> fill up my car as usual, no queues or idiots whit the fuel cans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bloody rediculous, good ol' David Cameron putting the fear of god into everyone. Plonker! :lol:


----------



## ian222

Booked my car into get the seats re coloured.


----------



## Brendanb86

ian222 said:


> Booked my car into get the seats re coloured.


What colour?


----------



## ian222

I knew someone would ask that. Just the black that they are now, but the front seats are shiny and i cant get them looking matt again so they can make them matt and repair the scuffs.


----------



## adamperry27

how much are they charging if you dont mind me asking? thinking of getting mine done soon


----------



## NAFE_P

kazinak said:


> fill up my car as usual, no queues or idiots whit the fuel cans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


filled mine up too but the old guy in front of me put £7 of fuel in his!!


----------



## johnsw

just waiting for my forge parts any day now. :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt

oldguy said:


> .........Ordered a DA polisher........in 10 years cars always been hand polished so i'm hoping for good results


Which one? I've been thinking of this for a while now


----------



## oldguy

Grahamstt said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........Ordered a DA polisher........in 10 years cars always been hand polished so i'm hoping for good results
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? I've been thinking of this for a while now
Click to expand...

Went for the DA6 Pro....a bit cheaper than the Megquires G220, but both apparantly good.

Got a kit from cleanyourcar....

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_677.html

Went for the Sonus pads as the Menzerna I'd read the ones in the kit on there are a bit coarser/more agressive (?)

Downloaded the guide on how to from detailing world....


----------



## tricklexxx

oldguy said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........Ordered a DA polisher........in 10 years cars always been hand polished so i'm hoping for good results
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? I've been thinking of this for a while now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went for the DA6 Pro....a bit cheaper than the Megquires G220, but both apparantly good.
> 
> Got a kit from cleanyourcar....
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_677.html
> 
> Went for the Sonus pads as the Menzerna I'd read the ones in the kit on there are a bit coarser/more agressive (?)
> 
> Downloaded the guide on how to from detailing world....
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed Graham, I bought the DAS-6 Pro last year from Tim at CYC and it's a fantastic piece of kit! Great service too. I got the Menzerna polishs but with the Lake Country pads which were recommended by Tim


----------



## ian222

adamperry27 said:


> how much are they charging if you dont mind me asking? thinking of getting mine done soon


£132 fronts seats only, he reckons they will look as new except the slight sagging in the bolster.


----------



## Cubby1989

Reset my clocks so now i know what time it is,

spent 63 quid on cleaning products on ebay,

let the polishing begin! :mrgreen:

cubby!


----------



## Mondo

Just ordered 4 plastic injector seats and matching o-ring seals from Audi. Bizzarely the rubber rings were more than the plastic inserts!

Got plans for me IM, I have... :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Ordered sfs 3" tip on seatcupra.net group buy


----------



## Rich196

ian222 said:


> adamperry27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much are they charging if you dont mind me asking? thinking of getting mine done soon
> 
> 
> 
> £132 fronts seats only, he reckons they will look as new except the slight sagging in the bolster.
Click to expand...

Before and after pictures are a must


----------



## LordG71

...just back from Shanghai..... 4hrs sleep in the last 48 hours .... trying to stay awake as long as possible, so thought I would surf the web and say Hi


----------



## gogs

Booked the TT in to get the mechatronic unit looked at/repaired, my flexible plastic friend will be taking the brunt of this bill :lol:


----------



## sixohsixone

Dropped the qs into have all 4 wheels refurbished @ wheel specialist fareham. Same day service picking up soon ,will tell later. Wanted lip done another colour chrome effect but. Meant 2 day & another 160 ish.

Well pleased with the results soo much better now and finished off with chrome valves and caps. Good attention to detail pleasant to deal with and would recommend.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Today I tried to get some petrol :evil:


----------



## nilrem

Replaced my lower intercooler pipes with Forge ones , bit fiddly as had to drop the central metal intercooler pipe to get them on but that's another job knocked off my list


----------



## TTCool

Today I fitted a 3mm rubber lining to all the drawers in my Snap-on tool chest along with a docking arrangement within the drawers especially for spanners. I'm very pleased with the result especially since I've taken the opportunity to tidy and group all my hand tools. It was well overdue.

Happy days

Joe


----------



## TT SMITHY

Just ordered some H-beam rods and ACL race bearings from TSR


----------



## Guzi

Got a custom remap, before 179bph, after 219bph, before 219 torque, after 278, very happy so far


----------



## TTCool

Guzi said:


> Got a custom remap, before 179bph, after 219bph, before 219 torque, after 278, very happy so far


Hi

I think I know where you had it done  Automark in Stokesley...am I right?. If so, you won't be disappointed; Mark is the best. He has done all my modifications and I'm ecstatic  He's also been looking after all my TT's needs for quite a while.

Joe


----------



## lazerjules

Changed inner and outer CV boots on both driver and passenger side.

Oil and filter change
Air filter change
Pollen filter change

I ache now!


----------



## Guzi

TTCool said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a custom remap, before 179bph, after 219bph, before 219 torque, after 278, very happy so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I think I know where you had it done  Automark in Stokesley...am I right?. If so, you won't be disappointed; Mark is the best. He has done all my modifications and I'm ecstatic  He's also been looking after all my TT's needs for quite a while.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

He did indeed Joe, i knew it was in good hands.


----------



## tricklexxx

LordG71 said:


> ...just back from Shanghai..... 4hrs sleep in the last 48 hours .... trying to stay awake as long as possible, so thought I would surf the web and say Hi


Hi!

(now get some sleep!!!)


----------



## adamperry27

found out my car is back together today with 20 new valves and cambelt  , should be picking it tomorrow or sunday


----------



## Rich196

Fitted this, wanted it for so long 

Before









During










After


----------



## kazinak

looks good


----------



## Diveratt

Nice work Rich


----------



## TT Boycie

Went to 7 different petrol stations to try and get some fuel :evil: 
Found some Momentum at tescos


----------



## Guzi

Rich did you need to spray it first or did you order it that colour? looks good i must say!


----------



## GroverUK

Rich196 said:


> Fitted this, wanted it for so long
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Looks shit! You should take it back off and just get rid! Send me a PM when its off, I'll bin it for ya! :wink: :lol:


----------



## holliett

Currently Fitting new coilies!

I know there's mixed reviews but I went for FK high sports!

My original shocks are in a horrendous condition! Soft as you like and slow slight rebound! So anythings gotta be better than them!
Will post some pix when all done!

Oh yeah I've ordered a QS gloss valance too.
So my v6 one will be for sale is anyone is interested.

Will also be selling my apex springs, bam head(valves ect), forge front mount and other bits and bobs!


----------



## New2AudiTT

GroverUK said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this, wanted it for so long
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
Click to expand...

Looks sweet mate. where did you get it from?

cheers


----------



## basky

Installed New Pads and rotors from the group buy on here.  Well happy with the result and price. Had Red stuff pads with part worn disks before and the braking was not the best  vastly improved now :-*


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> looks good





Diveratt said:


> Nice work Rich


Cheers been a long time in the making



GroverUK said:


> Looks shit! You should take it back off and just get rid! Send me a PM when its off, I'll bin it for ya! :wink: :lol:


Will do  want it disposed of responsibly tho 



New2AudiTT said:


> Looks sweet mate. where did you get it from?
> cheers


I got it off a forum member, but you can only get them from audi dealers if they have stock left as they were discontinued ages ago.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Take out the TT for a 75 km. after two month stoped at home


----------



## gogs

Rich196 said:


> Fitted this, wanted it for so long
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Looks really good Rich 8)


----------



## Mondo

Votex, right? Thought you wanted V6? Whatever; looks good. Will look even better with your clear corners next month. 

Did I mention I was doing a GB on them? :roll:

...drove into and straight out of my 4 closest Shells 'cause, thanks to panic-buying frockwits, they had no VPower. So, like Boycie, Tescos and Momentum came to my rescue.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Votex, right? Thought you wanted V6? Whatever; looks good. Will look even better with your clear corners next month.
> 
> Did I mention I was doing a GB on them? :roll:
> 
> ...drove into and straight out of my 4 closest Shells 'cause, thanks to panic-buying frockwits, they had no VPower. So, like Boycie, Tescos and Momentum came to my rescue.


Yes votex, couldn't afford the stupid price of a v6 bumper. This is what I have always wanted since seeing it on markypoos car when I 1st join. So when I found one for sale I had to have it. I prefer this to the v6 and its more unique .

I was meant to be getting my clear corners tomorrow but the plans fell apart.


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> I was meant to be getting my clear corners tomorrow but the plans fell apart.


Well, if you want back in, Paypal gift me the requisite ASAP - I'll be placing the order as soon as my transfer into my Paypal account arrives - ETA this Tuesday.


----------



## TTMBTT

Purchased the discounted disc's & pads from GSF which has been set up by John-H, fitted
them this morning. Over the last month they have not been as sharp as usual and with it's
MOT due next week & 79k on the clock thought better get them renewed.

However just how bad they were can only be shown in piccy form below.



















As you can see the outer facing surface on both front/rear look ok, but when the inner
surface is viewed the damage becomes clear and explains why they felt rubbish.

Thanks to John-H for arranging the deal which is still available for OEM brake sets from
the above supplier. (TTF Group buys)


----------



## DrrnCour

[/quote]

Looks really good, completly changes the front, more aggresive now. Need to get mine sprayed and fitted now ASAP. Gonna go for it and get the sideskirts as well.

How low does it sit, would u put the LCR splitter on the bottom?


----------



## Rich196

DrrnCour said:


> Looks really good, completly changes the front, more aggresive now. Need to get mine sprayed and fitted now ASAP. Gonna go for it and get the sideskirts as well.
> 
> How low does it sit, would u put the LCR splitter on the bottom?


Yeh it does 

Ill have a measure at some point, but I think you would get away with it, just! Dont park up against any kerbs


----------



## DrrnCour

Rich196 said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good, completly changes the front, more aggresive now. Need to get mine sprayed and fitted now ASAP. Gonna go for it and get the sideskirts as well.
> 
> How low does it sit, would u put the LCR splitter on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh it does
> 
> Ill have a measure at some point, but I think you would get away with it, just! Dont park up against any kerbs
Click to expand...

Hmm mine being lowered already the LCR is already lower then most Curbs, not sure.


----------



## Brendanb86

I've got an LCR splitter coming Weds which is going on my v6 bumper. Lowered 40mm on Apex springs so have a feeling I could be scuffing it a few times!!


----------



## Rich196

DrrnCour said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good, completly changes the front, more aggresive now. Need to get mine sprayed and fitted now ASAP. Gonna go for it and get the sideskirts as well.
> 
> How low does it sit, would u put the LCR splitter on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh it does
> 
> Ill have a measure at some point, but I think you would get away with it, just! Dont park up against any kerbs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm mine being lowered already the LCR is already lower then most Curbs, not sure.
Click to expand...

Hmm I recon it sits half an inch lower than the standard bumper!


----------



## 4ndrew

Got my new alarm siren, the new style one, and it works  first time I've had a working siren in a car ever! Haha! Got the alarm chirp on locking, but it only does one chirp, it there a way to get it to do a double one?

Cheers.


----------



## Vrroom

Not to everyone's taste I know, but my car's theme is bling. Fabricated and installed base rings for the GTT seat incline levers. One more step toward the East Coast Bugout in 8 weeks.


----------



## New2AudiTT

Vrroom said:


> Not to everyone's taste I know, but my car's theme is bling. Fabricated and installed base rings for the GTT seat incline levers. One more step toward the East Coast Bugout in 8 weeks.


I love it mate. Was looking to get a set myself. Need to wait for the next pay check.


----------



## Vrroom

New2AudiTT said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to everyone's taste I know, but my car's theme is bling. Fabricated and installed base rings for the GTT seat incline levers. One more step toward the East Coast Bugout in 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it mate. Was looking to get a set myself. Need to wait for the next pay check.
Click to expand...

Thanks New2AudiTT!


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Fitted this, wanted it for so long


Looks great Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Vrroom said:


> Not to everyone's taste I know, but my car's theme is bling. Fabricated and installed base rings for the GTT seat incline levers. One more step toward the East Coast Bugout in 8 weeks.


Didn't think I would like these but they look 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Vrroom said:


> Not to everyone's taste I know, but my car's theme is bling. Fabricated and installed base rings for the GTT seat incline levers. One more step toward the East Coast Bugout in 8 weeks.


Nice Tim looks great i always admired the quality in GT tuning. They did some amazing work to my renault 5 GT turbo back in the 90's. God that car was amazing!!  The boss Roland is a top bloke and a great engineer. 

Damien.


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to everyone's taste I know, but my car's theme is bling. Fabricated and installed base rings for the GTT seat incline levers. One more step toward the East Coast Bugout in 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Tim looks great i always admired the quality in GT tuning. They did some amazing work to my renault 5 GT turbo back in the 90's. God that car was amazing!!  The boss Roland is a top bloke and a great engineer.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...




YELLOW_TT said:


> Didn't think I would like these but they look 8)


Thanks Damien! Thanks YELLOW__TT!


----------



## Vrroom

Rich196 said:


> Fitted this, wanted it for so long


VERY good looking! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I very much like the more aggressive look it gives.


----------



## tricklexxx

Vrroom said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this, wanted it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY good looking! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I very much like the more aggressive look it gives.
Click to expand...

I do like the look of the Votex front... I wonder how hard it'd be to graft it onto a non V6 bumper so it looked less 'stuck on' (no offence!)


----------



## higsta

Made and fitted a wak box. 
Well pleased with the sound track improvement.


----------



## Rich196

I will have owned the car a year! Second longest I have kept a car!


----------



## burns

Saw the Lesser Spotted V6 RUL in the flesh (well, the wrap!). Photographs just do not do that wrap justice (for the record I think it looks really good in photos, but it looks amazing in the flesh). 8)

And what a lovely rumble! Shame about the state of the exhaust pipes carrying it - get 'em cleaned Stevie! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

. . . continued preparing for the auto show here. Took the "SN Precision" ring for the G-Tech tach, drilled out and tapped threads in the dimples, and fitted M1.6 Allen bolts . . . continuing the Allen bolt & ring theme. Did this under magnification.


----------



## merlin c

washed and waxed her..............




























Just getting used to camera, sorry 2 are a bit blurred.


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> washed and waxed her..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting used to camera, sorry 2 are a bit blurred.


Looks great! Love that color . . . what is it? And I love the German Shepherd too (had shepherds for 35 years).


----------



## merlin c

Looks great! Love that color . . . what is it? And I love the German Shepherd too (had shepherds for 35 years).[/quote]

Moro blue and the GSD is called JJ or bear! he's getting old now, nearly 9.


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> Looks great! Love that color . . . what is it? And I love the German Shepherd too (had shepherds for 35 years).


Moro blue and the GSD is called JJ or bear! he's getting old now, nearly 9.[/quote]

He's beautiful. Thanks for showing me his pics.


----------



## merlin c

Vrroom said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Love that color . . . what is it? And I love the German Shepherd too (had shepherds for 35 years).
> 
> 
> 
> Moro blue and the GSD is called JJ or bear! he's getting old now, nearly 9.
Click to expand...

He's beautiful. Thanks for showing me his pics.[/quote]

My pleasure, I am going home to Wales on Saturday for my parents diamond wedding anniversary with that furball in the back of the TT, the look I get from other drivers is priceless. I have to fill in the footwells with old foam seats and cover the lot with double thickness carpet underlay, oh, and the front passenger seat tilted forward so he can see where I'm going, he's my map reader.


----------



## Engineer

... it's not today, it's yesterday  My new possession, never had a cabrio, but man.. I wish I had one of these a few years ago!


----------



## Vrroom

Engineer said:


> ... it's not today, it's yesterday  My new possession, never had a cabrio, but man.. I wish I had one of these a few years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Beautiful car! Enjoy!!


----------



## New2AudiTT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Tim looks great i always admired the quality in GT tuning. They did some amazing work to my renault 5 GT turbo back in the 90's. God that car was amazing!!  The boss Roland is a top bloke and a great engineer.
> 
> Damien.


Couldn't agree more on Roland, top chap. Spoke to him last week and ended up placing an order for £350 :roll: 
Can't wait to get the pieces ftitted though 

Got another list for next month.

cheers


----------



## basky

Adjusted my handbrake as my OCD didn't like that it clicked more than 3 times 

Cheers Basky. :wink:


----------



## nicksttv6

changed engine oil with some new castrol edge and renew dsg oil and a good wash job done!!!  , doesnt it feel great when you dont have to pay someone to do it (stealers) must of saved meself few hundred .
nick.


----------



## Rich196

found and fixed a boost leak I hope, she was feeling a bit lacking and the recirc noise had changed!


----------



## TTchan

Just changed my number plate bulbs to bright white LED's and changed my wiper blades 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NAFE_P

made some enquiries with Badger Bill about a custom or REVO remap, fingers crossed I get a slot next week


----------



## Adam-tt

NAFE_P said:


> made some enquiries with Badger Bill about a custom or REVO remap, fingers crossed I get a slot next week


Nice to see more people on here using Bill


----------



## kayone

Dropped car down the bodyshop for the v6 lip painted and fitted along with a boot lid respray.


----------



## neilc

Today is my last day at work. Goodbye Nissan company car and hello QS as my daily driver.


----------



## Super Josh

Flew through the MOT, with no advisories 

SJ


----------



## peter-ss

...had to abort driving to work and take refuge with friends.

I wish that I'd not taken my winter tyres off two weeks ago!


----------



## Naresh

TTchan said:


> Just changed my number plate bulbs to bright white LED's and changed my wiper blades
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looking good Chan, and a great reg too.


----------



## Adam-tt

Passed my MOT


----------



## paul4281

neilc said:


> Today is my last day at work. Goodbye Nissan company car and hello QS as my daily driver.


Can I ask about your next job yet?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

Received my LCR splitter. Considering fitting it now... Might resist until Friday and do it properly!


----------



## AN20NYW

got my TT serviced and MOT'd but still have a prob 

Loving the car anyway though 

Ant


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my last day at work. Goodbye Nissan company car and hello QS as my daily driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask about your next job yet?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey Paul , not yet I'm afraid. All will be revealed in about 6 -8 weeks. Going to be hard keeping it quiet though.


----------



## paul4281

No worries.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Received my LCR splitter. Considering fitting it now... Might resist until Friday and do it properly!


That'll be a fun and satisfying project. Enjoy!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . worked on the TT's speaker covers. Changing them to silver to help the lines of the diamond plate panels on the doors. All work toward the auto show I'm in late May.


----------



## RudeBadger

Joined the TTOC !


----------



## neilc

RudeBadger said:


> Joined the TTOC !


Good lad. Welcome along


----------



## RudeBadger

:lol:

Am reaping the benefits of the fraternity so thought I should give something back 

Cheers

p.s..... how do I get the TTOC emblem below my avater pic?????


----------



## neilc

RudeBadger said:


> :lol:
> 
> Am reaping the benefits of the fraternity so thought I should give something back
> 
> Cheers
> 
> p.s..... how do I get the TTOC emblem below my avater pic?????


Check this out.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Neil


----------



## RudeBadger

cheers dude.... done and done 8)


----------



## appy1968

Got issued a fixed penalty fine and 3 points for just and I mean just going through a Red light at a Junction.


----------



## roddy

thermostat, ( spot on 90 now and heater roasting  ),,2 bottom ball joints,, spacers,( bolt on , 25mm and 15mm ),,bilstein all round, p16 front , with seat leon r top mounts, and spring height adjust on rear,,
mod list now,,, votek, 260 map, miltek cat back, r32 s, proflex, bilstein ( p16 ), spacers, 3 bar grill, big knob,,,, that juust leaves brakes !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...cleaned up the replacement IM I got today with a bit of Gunk on the runners. Came up quite nice. So nice, in fact, I'm thinking about not spraying the runners with wrinkle paint after all:


----------



## Rich196

Polish mine for me please


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...cleaned up the replacement IM I got today with a bit of Gunk on the runners. Came up quite nice. So nice, in fact, I'm thinking about not spraying the runners with wrinkle paint after all:
> 
> View attachment 1


Nice work! You're shaming me into working on my IM . . . was putting it off.


----------



## Mondo

Ah, no, I didn't polish it. I was chatting with a mate, explaining my IM plans, and he says, here, take this as an exchange item while you sort yours out. His was already polished; I didn't do that lovely work. I did umm and aah a bit at the time as I'd talked myself into spraying the whole IM wrinkle black, but the polished does look so good... so sod it; polished it is for me. 

And cleaning the runners (two more lots of Gunk applied this morning; looks even better) and closer reading of the VHT paint instructions (3 coats, 10 minutes' apart, dry for 24 hours or more, bake at 100C for an hour) makes me think I'll take the path of least resistance and leave it as it is.

So when I'm back from the States it'll be phenolic spacer, polished TB and part-polished, part-clean IM. Almost done... :roll:


----------



## TT Boycie

Replaced my cracked tie bar, fixed xenon sensor, attempted to put my 25mm spacers on the rear but can't get the 20mm ones off [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Got the milltek tips adjusted,not so "cock-eyed" as before


----------



## Rich196

Looks nice and level but possible sitting a little low?


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Do you mean the tips should be higher up and closer to the valance?must admit wasnt to sure about the look when it came back :?


----------



## Rich196

ChallonaTTer said:


> Do you mean the tips should be higher up and closer to the valance?must admit wasnt to sure about the look when it came back :?


That's exactly what I mean. These are mine


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Rich196 said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the tips should be higher up and closer to the valance?must admit wasnt to sure about the look when it came back :?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I mean. These are mine
Click to expand...

!!
Yep too low!bugger  need to get them tweeked again :lol: thanks for the heads up,i will show the guys how it should sit


----------



## Rich196

Took me a bit of fiddling to get it right, then took if for a run and had to re-adjust again!


----------



## Guzi

Fitted my champion wiperblades, quality bit of kit.


----------



## Brendanb86

Fitted my LCR splitter 


















And this is me trying to get off the curb I'd hung the car off so I had enough clearance to screw it on!










Love it, not a bad mod for £20!


----------



## tricklexxx

Started prepping my spare headlight inserts for painting (cheers Sickboy)...










Now what colour shall I paint them... Hmmmm :lol:


----------



## Mike46

Brendanb86 said:


> And this is me trying to get off the curb I'd hung the car off so I had enough clearance to screw it on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, not a bad mod for £20!


Watch out for those sppedbumps! :lol:

Looks great! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie

...... put my hardtop back on so no doubt the weather will improve again 

Charlie


----------



## tricklexxx

Charlie said:


> ...... put my hardtop back on so no doubt the weather will improve again
> 
> Charlie


Nice one Charlie! We need the sun back!


----------



## TTSPORT666

tricklexxx said:


> Started prepping my spare headlight inserts for painting (cheers Sickboy)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what colour shall I paint them... Hmmmm :lol:


Ahh nice... looking forward to what colour you choose.... 8)

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Well chuffed changed the oil and filter.... not as bad as people make out.... I change my oil every 5k... and let audi every 10k....saves me money and i get fsh.... She is now pumping silkolene pro s ,ester based oil round her engine.

Also fitted my fumoto drain valve. Always had one of these on my audi's great little bit of kit.  Cleaned the under engine bay, and rust protected the underbelly plus wax oiled. Good day. 8)

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Charlie said:


> ...... put my hardtop back on so no doubt the weather will improve again
> 
> Charlie


fecking pansy :-*


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... put my hardtop back on so no doubt the weather will improve again
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> fecking pansy :-*
Click to expand...

How are you finding the AD08's James?


----------



## kazinak

replaced front cv boots and did the wheel alignment


----------



## Bago47

Bought 5m² of Back carbon vinyl, going to wrap the roof, side mirrors and some pieces of interior within a week.


----------



## Mondo

...received small 6mm mini Mikalor clips for the small hoses running in/out of the IM - to discover they're too small.  Only 6mm, but the hoses are 8mm. Oh well, looks like it'll be the weekend I get back from the States after all.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Bago47 said:


> Bought 5m² of Back carbon vinyl, going to wrap the roof, side mirrors and some pieces of interior within a week.


Have you fitted your alloy wheels yet :?:


----------



## Bago47

Nope, I haven't even bought summer tires. Currently the car's in garage and going to stay there until I finish wraping (it's going to be my first wrapping but I'll handle it - I hope  )


----------



## paul4281

Took the car to Stanstead

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?o0fae3
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsw

this is to the one with the blue tt where did u get your bbs wheels as im trying to get a set ive got 19inch rs4 but i like my deep dish can i get in 19inch, can anyone help cheers. :roll:

ive also got a tt 225 qauttro black in breaking for spares.  
new 6 speed gear box rebuilt £250  
front transfer box  
rear transfer box  
both door mirrors with glass £35 each  
boot lid £80.00  
both doors with glass but no window motors. £50 each  
complet dash / no air vents £150.  
rear parcel self one very very mall hole. £20. 

also some other parts  
please ring or text only as the forum wont let me reply to messages as i dont use it often  . 
john 07833167597.   :twisted:


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Took the car to Stanstead
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?o0fae3
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a great holiday Paul


----------



## neilc

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... put my hardtop back on so no doubt the weather will improve again
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> fecking pansy :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you finding the AD08's James?
Click to expand...

I know James is getting on really well with them and I love mine too. Really an awesome summer tyre. Found its grip on track truely amazing.


----------



## TTSPORT666

kazinak said:


> replaced front cv boots and did the wheel alignment


Car sits so nice Kaz... will have to ask you some ride height tips when i get the coilies. 

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> replaced front cv boots and did the wheel alignment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car sits so nice Kaz... will have to ask you some ride height tips when i get the coilies.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

No need. It will be as low as you can go without rubbing and destroying your sump


----------



## nicksttv6

took my TT for its m.o.t and it passed with flying colours YIPEEEE!!  
nick.


----------



## NAFE_P

filled up with my first lot of Tesco Momentum (£1.44 a litre!)


----------



## TTchan

Put one of Kaz's amazing red reverse stickers on my car  looks great 8)


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> replaced front cv boots and did the wheel alignment
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2231/serfo.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> Car sits so nice Kaz... will have to ask you some ride height tips when i get the coilies. :)
> 
> Damien.[/quote]
> 
> No need. It will be as low as you can go without rubbing and destroying your sump[/quote]
> 
> i got brand new shiny sump , don't ask why :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Neil

TTchan said:


> Put one of Kaz's amazing red reverse stickers on my car  looks great 8)


Whats that then?


----------



## Garth

Replaced the thermostat, spark plugs and coolant bottle cap . Then repaired a broken headlight and alien. Busy day :grin:


----------



## kazinak

Neil said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put one of Kaz's amazing red reverse stickers on my car  looks great 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that then?
Click to expand...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=266209


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... put my hardtop back on so no doubt the weather will improve again
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> fecking pansy :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you finding the AD08's James?
Click to expand...

Stunning tyre Steve but then again should bloody be. :lol:


----------



## Neil

kazinak said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put one of Kaz's amazing red reverse stickers on my car  looks great 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=266209
Click to expand...

Oh i see, looks good. How does it pass an mot without a white reverse light?


----------



## TTSPORT666

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2231/serfo.jpg[img][/quote]

Car sits so nice Kaz... will have to ask you some ride height tips when i get the coilies. :)

Damien.[/quote]

No need. It will be as low as you can go without rubbing and destroying your sump[/quote]

i got brand new shiny sump , don't ask why :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Ahh it all makes sense now.... :P


----------



## Bago47

Bago47 said:


> Bought 5m² of Back carbon vinyl, going to wrap the roof, side mirrors and some pieces of interior within a week.


Wrapped a part of my bonnet today and interior door handles. Took me about about 1 hour.







PS:
I haven't cut the edges because I didn't want to scratch the paint, going to cut they tommorow when I find somehing to put underneath before cutting.


----------



## ViperOneZero

finally got my fuel needle working...

pump out( 5th time)

multimeter out... metal sender clip swapped.. reinstalled , hey presto..


----------



## L0z

Installed my boost gauge!

Really chuffed with how it looks. Haven't wired it in yet, as this scares me a lot.

However, I'm pleased that it works nevertheless.

It looks like my car holds between 16 and 17 psi! Does this sound a bout right?

Loz










---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0chbbk


----------



## peter-ss

...spent the day working on my Mum's A8 4.0TD

- Got the variable vane on turbo 1 working again, which has restored performance and stopped the glow plug lamp from flashing.

- Managed to prevent the faulty electric handbrake from beeping every time the car stops, although the motor is yet to be replaced.

I thought that TTs were awkward to work on!


----------



## Bago47

Bago47 said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought 5m² of Back carbon vinyl, going to wrap the roof, side mirrors and some pieces of interior within a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped a part of my bonnet today and interior door handles. Took me about about 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> I haven't cut the edges because I didn't want to scratch the paint, going to cut they tommorow when I find somehing to put underneath before cutting.
Click to expand...

Edges done, couldn't wait until tommorow  :


----------



## kazinak

fitted the osir clear ciorners and led rings  car looks way better now


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> fitted the osir clear ciorners and led rings  car looks way better now


Huge thanks again Kaz, for spending so much time on my car while I looked on clueless! Although I did get to check out his new headlights and I love them. Indicators look great and are clear so for all you non believes and old women give the man a break 

So the front of my car is complete now thanks to Kaz!
Black rings
Black quattro badge
Clear corners
Leds Rings
votex splitter

Todays photos:

Halfway through










Complete










Still tempted by and lrc splitter but will it sit two low?


----------



## kazinak

cheers  btw the exhaust sound awesome from the outside


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> cheers  btw the exhaust sound awesome from the outside


Awesome havent had anyone drive it to hear it from the outside! Still love the cathodes haha


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


>


Nice hat! Car is looking awesome now, finishes the front end off perfectly


----------



## kazinak

did you fit your new wheels yet :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Nice hat! Car is looking awesome now, finishes the front end off perfectly


Wish this had a like button sometimes!!!



kazinak said:


> did you fit your new wheels yet :?: :?: :?:


Yehhhh please hurry up Kaz wont take me for a photo shoot until your wheels are on!


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you fit your new wheels yet :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Yehhhh please hurry up Kaz wont take me for a photo shoot until your wheels are on!
Click to expand...

Good things come to those who wait... :lol:

Going on in the next couple of weeks. Just getting the missus and little one's birthday out the way first! :roll: Bloody inconsiderate!


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you fit your new wheels yet :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Yehhhh please hurry up Kaz wont take me for a photo shoot until your wheels are on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good things come to those who wait... :lol:
> 
> Going on in the next couple of weeks. Just getting the missus and little one's birthday out the way first! :roll: Bloody inconsiderate!
Click to expand...

Poor excuses mate! Lad points are being deducted!


----------



## Brendanb86

Ha ha! Lad points are well and truly out the window this year! It definitely seems to be a case of Lad Points v Manhood in Tact recently! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Ha ha! Lad points are well and truly out the window this year! It definitely seems to be a case of Lad Points v Manhood in Tact recently! :lol:


No point having lad points if you have no manhood!


----------



## tricklexxx

Cleaned and painted my front brake rotor centres as they were showing signs of surface rust. Used grey Hammerite as I had some lying around [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sorry no pics [smiley=rifle.gif] but safe to say they look much better! :wink:

Also (yesterday) changed my rear pads - the eBay wind back kit I bought a few weeks ago came into its own!  Don't you just love new tools


----------



## New2AudiTT

L0z said:


> Installed my boost gauge!
> 
> Really chuffed with how it looks. Haven't wired it in yet, as this scares me a lot.
> 
> However, I'm pleased that it works nevertheless.
> 
> It looks like my car holds between 16 and 17 psi! Does this sound a bout right?
> 
> Loz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0chbbk


Looks really sweet mate. Where did you get it from?

Cheers


----------



## L0z

New2AudiTT said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my boost gauge!
> 
> Really chuffed with how it looks. Haven't wired it in yet, as this scares me a lot.
> 
> However, I'm pleased that it works nevertheless.
> 
> It looks like my car holds between 16 and 17 psi! Does this sound a bout right?
> 
> Loz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0chbbk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really sweet mate. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Halfrauds believe it or not! Went in looking for some cutting compound! But managed to come out with that as well.


----------



## hibster

drove my car for the first time

well it felt like it - changed the thermostat at the weekend & it shows 90 on the guage & between high 80's ~& low 90's on the 49C test, but the whole car just feels so much smoother now

(it had always been stuck at 70 since bought it a few weeks ago)


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Finally recieved my Apex springs from the eBay seller, after 2.5 weeks and a Paypal case opened up. All 4 were snapped and it failed the MOT, a good excuse for a new mod. Just bad that i've had to drive a supercharged range rover 12 miles to work every day costing me £10!


----------



## matty fitz

L0z said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my boost gauge!
> 
> Really chuffed with how it looks. Haven't wired it in yet, as this scares me a lot.
> 
> However, I'm pleased that it works nevertheless.
> 
> It looks like my car holds between 16 and 17 psi! Does this sound a bout right?
> 
> Loz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0chbbk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really sweet mate. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halfrauds believe it or not! Went in looking for some cutting compound! But managed to come out with that as well.
Click to expand...

How did you fit it into the vent in the end? did you just follow wak's guide?


----------



## Garth

today I...

Looked at the box of suspension parts I already have, looked at what is still required to get the car back to 'better than new' ride and totalled up the cost


----------



## Mondo

Garth said:


> ...totalled up the cost...


Schoolboy error, Garth. And one I've made too; I have a spreadsheet on everything I've chosen to spend on the car - not counting stuff I've had to spend, like MOTs, insurance, repairs, fuel/oil/servicing etc. Getting damn close to the purchase price again. :?


----------



## Garth

Mondo said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...totalled up the cost...
> 
> 
> 
> Schoolboy error, Garth. And one I've made too; I have a spreadsheet on everything I've chosen to spend on the car - not counting stuff I've had to spend, like MOTs, insurance, repairs, fuel/oil/servicing etc. Getting damn close to the purchase price again. :?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is risky. I already have a boxfile full of receipts since I bought the car... 2 months ago  
I will certainly exceed the purchase price before the summer is out. I have a text file with the parts I still want to buy and it has teh prices on a lot of things. If I put it in to excel and get the total, I'd probably crap myself


----------



## SteveMaybury

Dropped the car in to have the NSF wheel arch damage repaired, a couple of envy scratches smoothed out, and for a full-body heavy machine polish.

It's going to look mint when it's done. Hoping for good weather at the weekend so I can get some pics taken, post them on here and then sit back and listen to people telling me I need to sort the ride height and get spacers.


----------



## burns

1. Resigned from my job;

2. Received a compliment from someone about how shiny my TT is  (it's not really shiny at the moment though as I washed it in the rain this weekend, and didn't even dry it!  );

3. Handed a TTOC card to the person who issued the compliment, as he said his girlfriend has one which they both love, but he doesn't think they could come to meet us as her car isn't shiny like mine!  So, fellow NW-ers, we may have a project on our hands! Told him to come to the next meet and we would start teaching the ways of the OCD TT-owner! :lol:


----------



## olds_cool

Fitted new wheels!!!

Yes i know it now needs lowering and spacing but i have some other more important stuff to do first!! :mrgreen:


----------



## hibster

SteveMaybury said:


> Dropped the car in to have the NSF wheel arch damage repaired, a couple of envy scratches smoothed out, and for a full-body heavy machine polish.
> 
> It's going to look mint when it's done. Hoping for good weather at the weekend so I can get some pics taken, *post them on here and then sit back and listen to people telling me I need to sort the ride height and get spacers.*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L0z

> How did you fit it into the vent in the end? did you just follow wak's guide?


Piece of piss mate, literally just destroyed the vent, ripped it out. Then had to space out the gauge in the front plate.

Jobsagoodun.


----------



## matty fitz

L0z said:


> How did you fit it into the vent in the end? did you just follow wak's guide?
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of piss mate, literally just destroyed the vent, ripped it out. Then had to space out the gauge in the front plate.
> 
> Jobsagoodun.
Click to expand...

one more, got the four wires coming out the back how did you wire it in, got the wiring diagram and its not very clear i think tht orange goes though a fuse??? and i have no idea what that block thing is ment to represent im guessing its just a small connection block with the screw clamps


----------



## Tritium

Cleaned outside & in the parrot cage that perports to be my wife's Corsa.
" I don't know how it gets like that..." she says. <sigh>


----------



## L0z

matty fitz said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fit it into the vent in the end? did you just follow wak's guide?
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of piss mate, literally just destroyed the vent, ripped it out. Then had to space out the gauge in the front plate.
> 
> Jobsagoodun.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more, got the four wires coming out the back how did you wire it in, got the wiring diagram and its not very clear i think tht orange goes though a fuse??? and i have no idea what that block thing is ment to represent im guessing its just a small connection block with the screw clamps
Click to expand...

I haven't done the electrical connections yet mate, just plumbed it into the fpr.

I have no idea what the diagram means lol.


----------



## Adam-tt

Went to view a house, other half likes it so looks like we are going ahead with it


----------



## tricklexxx

Adam-tt said:


> Went to view a house, other half likes it so looks like we are going ahead with it


Hope it's got a big garage mate, good luck :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

only a single but its better then nothing


----------



## tonksy26

You keeping the TT or is it being sacrificed for the deposit ?


----------



## Adam-tt

keeping it  would rather get rid of the mrs then the TT


----------



## TTSPORT666

Adam mate did you just say that???  Any gorgeous woman that puts up with our hobby/obsession is a keeper in my book. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TB.Eight

Paid for a hardtop! Turned my garage into a pool room so no more worrying about the ragtop in the elements


----------



## Adam-tt

TTSPORT666 said:


> Adam mate did you just say that???  Any gorgeous woman that puts up with our hobby/obsession is a keeper in my book. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


lol she knows her place :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> keeping it  would rather get rid of the mrs then the TT


This is a man who know his priorities!!


----------



## Garth

TTSPORT666 said:


> Adam mate did you just say that???  Any gorgeous woman that puts up with our hobby/obsession is a keeper in my book. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Damn right. I know how good I've got it. I leave the house full of car parts and the kitchen full of tools and I don't get any complaints. Mind you she does get the choice of two nice BMW's to drive so I guess it balances out for her :grin:


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeping it  would rather get rid of the mrs then the TT
> 
> 
> 
> This is a man who know his priorities!!
Click to expand...

Good job she doesn't browse the forum though :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayone

Collected my TT back from the bodyshop. Boot resprayed, V6 Lip spoiler sprayed matt black & fitted. And V6 Valance fitted to finish off the rear  Pics to follow!


----------



## Mike46

Having a browse of the-bay, and found this lovely :roll: TT. Apparently the Forge 007 can add 20bhp all by itself! I wish i knew that, i would of put a couple more in! :roll: :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-Q...2981239?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item256e386b77


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Finished fitting my new mesh grill to yellow


----------



## BaueruTc

For once i got a complete bargin!

Wanted to upgrade from my Bose Concert headunit as i have had the same six discs in the autochanger since i bought the car six months ago lol. Nearly purchased this stereo from Halfords a few months ago for around £270, decided to wait. Went on there site two days ago and it was on sale model is the Alpine CDE-113BTHAL Bluetooth CD Radio with iPod Connection.

For sale at £129 through there website RRP £299 in store (supposedly) I then noticed the clearance corner and they had the same stereo for £89.89 ex demo model full years warranty and it was in stock at my local store. Went along to purchase it and it was in terrible conditon. They person serving said hang on i will be back. 5 minutes late he came out with a brand new model and sold it to me for the same reduced price of £89! Bargin :-*

So i now have an Alpine Parrot Bluetooth headunit with full iPod support and Bluetooth audio for under £90!

I managed to get her all plumbed in and working fine first time. (Found all the info for the leads required from these forums).

Microphone installed up the window pillar and no sign of any cables!

I love being able to voice dial with my iPhone via the car stereo!

Easily pleased i am!

btw my concert unit is now up on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-A4-A6 ... 600wt_1185


----------



## LordG71

YELLOW_TT said:


> Finished fitting my new mesh grill to yellow


good work - do we ever see pictures of Yellow? would be nice to see your new grill as I have been reading about in the other thread


----------



## BaueruTc

Picture I just took of the new stereo, 
Nice colour match!


----------



## SteveMaybury

It does look good. How easy was the fitting? I'm crap with electrics.


----------



## OeTT

Fitted my new Bosch silver battery. That was easy, resetting date & time was a real pain :?


----------



## Bago47

BaueruTc said:


> For once i got a complete bargin!
> 
> Wanted to upgrade from my Bose Concert headunit as i have had the same six discs in the autochanger since i bought the car six months ago lol. Nearly purchased this stereo from Halfords a few months ago for around £270, decided to wait. Went on there site two days ago and it was on sale model is the Alpine CDE-113BTHAL Bluetooth CD Radio with iPod Connection.
> 
> For sale at £129 through there website RRP £299 in store (supposedly) I then noticed the clearance corner and they had the same stereo for £89.89 ex demo model full years warranty and it was in stock at my local store. Went along to purchase it and it was in terrible conditon. They person serving said hang on i will be back. 5 minutes late he came out with a brand new model and sold it to me for the same reduced price of £89! Bargin :-*
> 
> So i now have an Alpine Parrot Bluetooth headunit with full iPod support and Bluetooth audio for under £90!
> 
> I managed to get her all plumbed in and working fine first time. (Found all the info for the leads required from these forums).
> 
> Microphone installed up the window pillar and no sign of any cables!
> 
> I love being able to voice dial with my iPhone via the car stereo!
> 
> Easily pleased i am!
> 
> btw my concert unit is now up on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-A4-A6 ... 600wt_1185


    
1000Ł private plate? Or 100?


----------



## neilc

Today I picked up my QS from TTS after a couple of remedial jobs taken care of and new 8mm front spacers and 10mm rears. It really does look much better in my eyes with less protrusion from the arches.

Also found out that my new Yokos can take 100 miles of torrential rain in there stride 

P.s Damien you were right somehow the steering feels a bit better


----------



## VSPURS

picked up and drove my car home! Well from one home (Jabba) to my Home!


----------



## Smeds

... Limped home, thread to follow.


----------



## jamman

Smeds said:


> ... Limped home, thread to follow.


Shite mate hope it's nothing toooo serious


----------



## Mondo

...got some 7-9mm mini-Mikalor clips, so I'm all set for swapping IMs when I'm back from Dallas in just over a week.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Yeeeh haaa! [smiley=weneedyou.gif] I go to Dallas quite a bit... Was just in bankok and found a little car tuning shop in place called MBK, shopping centre. They had some quality hose clamps there for peanuts.... going back next month so might grap a few then.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Well, I've never been - to Dallas I mean. We've offices in Houston and Austin but not Dallas, so... let's go to Dallas! Whatever.

Going to be going to the zoo and then horse riding around Lake Benbrook on Sunday. Should be interesting; both sound OK.


----------



## Diveratt

Friday the 13th  just took two wheels out,been pushed on to a curb by a Range Rover coming the other way.

2 wheels to refurb


----------



## Mondo

Bummer, Kevin. 

...took off my TB and sent it to be polished. The clock's ticking, Vin...


----------



## OeTT

Spent hours cleaning my softtop. Repeated diluted miltons, rinse, baby bath, rinse 3 times. Thunder and approaching rain have stopped play but hope to reproof tomorrow. Now all I have to is keep next door's bl**dy cat at bay  
Now all I need to do is make 'er indoors a cuppa and explain why I need to buy a honeycomb grill from ebay.de
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## VSPURS

went out for a blast around Tamworth!

1 hour of pure pleasure!


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> went out for a blast around Tamworth!
> 
> 1 hour of pure pleasure!


That's what it's all about at the end of the day...

Enjoy it Steve.


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a blast around Tamworth!
> 
> 1 hour of pure pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it's all about at the end of the day...
> 
> Enjoy it Steve.
Click to expand...

Absolutely loved it!
Think I'm going out for Friday the 13th Part II in a bit!


----------



## tonksy26

Renewed my insurance. Cnt believe ive had the TT a year today 

Been a great year of ownership though. Makes that BIG hole in my wallet on this very day worth it for the rest of the year though


----------



## TTCool

...called in at Automark in Stokesley to see how my water injection is comming along...very neat installation...boot setup (reservoir and pump) is awesome and nothing to see under the bonnet  Controller is sitting neatly in the glove box...no more work until Monday...then it's final map and road testing. Another happy modification soon to be completed. I'll post pictures later. Mark has taken a couple over the last few days. I'll post them as well.

Joe


----------



## kazinak

TTCool said:


> ...called in at Automark in Stokesley to see how my water injection is comming along...very neat installation...boot setup (reservoir and pump) is awesome and nothing to see under the bonnet  Controller is sitting neatly in the glove box...no more work until Monday...then it's final map and road testing. Another happy modification soon to be completed. I'll post pictures later. Mark has taken a couple over the last few days. I'll post them as well.
> 
> Joe


can you explain how it works please , does it injects the water all the time or just on full boost :?: or only at certain rpm's :?:

Cheers


----------



## neilc

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a blast around Tamworth!
> 
> 1 hour of pure pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it's all about at the end of the day...
> 
> Enjoy it Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely loved it!
> Think I'm going out for Friday the 13th Part II in a bit!
Click to expand...

Minus the chainsaw hopefully


----------



## VSPURS

neilc said:


> Minus the chainsaw hopefully


Its funny cos I really dont mind filling up the TT with VPOWER but sticking Diesel in the BM hurts! :lol:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Minus the chainsaw hopefully


Don't be getting Texas Chainsaw Massacre confused with Friday 13th :twisted:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the chainsaw hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be getting Texas Chainsaw Massacre confused with Friday 13th :twisted:
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry about that I'm more into hardcore porn. :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the chainsaw hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be getting Texas Chainsaw Massacre confused with Friday 13th :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sorry about that I'm more into hardcore porn. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## LordG71

... am currently watching Rocky II :lol: :lol: while surfing the net


----------



## SteveMaybury

Got the car back from the body shop (yesterday). Wheel arch finally repaired, and full-body machine polish. Looks much, much better. No longer embarrassed about its bodywork. It's not perfect still - it's almost 11 years old, after all, but it's a vast improvement.

Now I just need to learn how to clay... :?

Got some pics taken, but unfortunately it rained through the night and spoiled things slightly. :roll:


----------



## DrrnCour

Fitted boost gauge into Vent. Gauge is an exact fit, real neat job no glue ect required and used all original parts. Just need to fit into car and wire in.


----------



## spearhunter#2

Looks nice! What make you gone for?


----------



## SilverFoxTT

Fitted reverse light sticker (thanks to Kazinak) and fitted LiquidTT gauge into the left hand air vent because I'm a wus and still need heat blasting onto me whilst I cruise with the roof down :roll:


----------



## LordG71

stumbled across these bad boys......remember these?  










found the above while wondering around a classic car show...many many pictures, but you got to Love the Silver Lady 8)










This person could not decide on the final colour so just went for all of them..


----------



## Mike46

Fitted my Badger tip and K&N panel filter!  Yet to test the gains but theres definitely a lot more turbo noise!


----------



## Adam-tt

Went to bovis homes to sort out what kitchen we want not long now


----------



## driveflatout

Washed & Waxed the TT, bringing the inevitable rain clouds out. Can see the car out the window now getting a soaking...


----------



## ViperOneZero

repaired a failed drop link


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Fitted my Badger tip and K&N panel filter!  Yet to test the gains but theres definitely a lot more turbo noise!


Oi, Who fitted it?


----------



## Rich196

Visited wak, had an amazing day, his work is second to non. He gave me loads more mpg!










He also gave me a lot more bhp, talked me through everything and was a great host!

Thanks wak!


----------



## Brendanb86

Christ, you driving like miss daisy?! What gains did you get?


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my Badger tip and K&N panel filter!  Yet to test the gains but theres definitely a lot more turbo noise!
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, Who fitted it?
Click to expand...

Haha well i may of had a little help :roll: :lol:

How did the map go, I want some of that mpg!!   is that genuine or you driving like a nun? :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Just reset it after the map, sat up the arse of a TTS at 16mgp then calmed down to come out of stains and on to the m25 felt no need to loose my license and it rose from the ashes Haha


----------



## GroverUK

Fitted my spacers. Its amazing how even though your not altering the car, just the wheels, it manages to make the car look six foot wider 


















Also Fitted shiny bits and painted stuff under the engine! 8)


----------



## Guzi

looking good mate, what size spacers have you fitted?


----------



## GroverUK

Guzi said:


> looking good mate, what size spacers have you fitted?


15's on the front, 20's on the rear! Theres a full set exactly the same just appeared in the parts for sale section :wink:


----------



## Guzi

typical! im proper skint at the mo, its insurance time in a couple of weeks and im getting some work done on my driveway! i was looking at the 20/25 ones for the future though, but now im not sure after seeing yours! They look spot on.


----------



## Guzi

Gave my grille a proper good clean.


----------



## GroverUK

Guzi said:


> typical! im proper skint at the mo, its insurance time in a couple of weeks and im getting some work done on my driveway! i was looking at the 20/25 ones for the future though, but now im not sure after seeing yours! They look spot on.


Supose it'll depend on the offset of your wheels mate!


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Got the final spring fitted to the bumble, now sitting much lower than before but with an abs light on arrgh!


----------



## Guzi

GroverUK said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical! im proper skint at the mo, its insurance time in a couple of weeks and im getting some work done on my driveway! i was looking at the 20/25 ones for the future though, but now im not sure after seeing yours! They look spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> Supose it'll depend on the offset of your wheels mate!
Click to expand...

I just have the normal RS4''s i think i should get away with them i've had my tape measure out lol


----------



## Mondo

Guzi said:


> Gave my grille a proper good clean...]


Looking good. But you could do with some smoked corners to really finish that off... :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...went to Forth Worth zoo, bought some jewelry for the Mrs. (not at the zoo...) and a cookie cutter/stamp in the shape of a skeketon, called (wait for it) ginger-dead men. :lol:

And picked up my Bosch after run pump, which was waiting for me at the hotel. $70 Vs. £70. CCs in transit; should be here early this week.


----------



## Guzi

Mondo said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my grille a proper good clean...]
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. But you could do with some smoked corners to really finish that off... :roll:
Click to expand...

Indeed you're right! I wonder where i can get some :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Came out the door and thought thats cold, thats good I have a mapped car now let go to work and have some fun


----------



## Garth

... finally got a decent insurance quote for the TT, so I took it! Adrian Flux to the rescue.

The problem of having it as a third car is that you can't use your no-claims bonus (I have 8 years on my first car and my wife uses her 9 years NCB on the second car). It's like starting again 

Before anyone mentions it, the likes of Admiral and Aviva multi-car policies are a total joke. The best quote I had from either of them was £3500 for the two cars. Individually, my best quotes were just over £1600 for two cars. Hmmm, how dows that work :roll:


----------



## ricksimmonds

Garth said:


> ... finally got a decent insurance quote for the TT, so I took it! Adrian Flux to the rescue.
> 
> The problem of having it as a third car is that you can't use your no-claims bonus (I have 8 years on my first car and my wife uses her 9 years NCB on the second car). It's like starting again
> 
> Before anyone mentions it, the likes of Admiral and Aviva multi-car policies are a total joke. The best quote I had from either of them was £3500 for the two cars. Individually, my best quotes were just over £1600 for two cars. Hmmm, how dows that work :roll:


why cant you use your no cliams on a second or third car? thats ridiculous, i hate insurance companies lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ricksimmonds said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... finally got a decent insurance quote for the TT, so I took it! Adrian Flux to the rescue.
> 
> The problem of having it as a third car is that you can't use your no-claims bonus (I have 8 years on my first car and my wife uses her 9 years NCB on the second car). It's like starting again
> 
> Before anyone mentions it, the likes of Admiral and Aviva multi-car policies are a total joke. The best quote I had from either of them was £3500 for the two cars. Individually, my best quotes were just over £1600 for two cars. Hmmm, how dows that work :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> why cant you use your no cliams on a second or third car? thats ridiculous, i hate insurance companies lol
Click to expand...

A lot of companies will give you a mirrored NCB on a second of third car


----------



## 4ndrew

YELLOW_TT said:


> ricksimmonds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... finally got a decent insurance quote for the TT, so I took it! Adrian Flux to the rescue.
> 
> The problem of having it as a third car is that you can't use your no-claims bonus (I have 8 years on my first car and my wife uses her 9 years NCB on the second car). It's like starting again
> 
> Before anyone mentions it, the likes of Admiral and Aviva multi-car policies are a total joke. The best quote I had from either of them was £3500 for the two cars. Individually, my best quotes were just over £1600 for two cars. Hmmm, how dows that work :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> why cant you use your no cliams on a second or third car? thats ridiculous, i hate insurance companies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of companies will give you a mirrored NCB on a second of third car
Click to expand...

Yea, that's what I have on mine. Saves alot!


----------



## jays_225

seems like bullsh1t to me!


----------



## ades tt 180

fitted a 225 exhaust...looks like a big girl now...





































luv her even more... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## GroverUK

ades tt 180 said:


> fitted a 225 exhaust...looks like a big girl now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv her even more... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Why no V6 vallence :?:


----------



## ades tt 180

GroverUK said:


> Why no V6 vallence :?:


not overly keen on them...look ok with the spoiler extension i s'pose...plus, you get soaked when you wash it with a hose! :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GroverUK

ades tt 180 said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why no V6 vallence :?:
> 
> 
> 
> not overly keen on them...look ok with the spoiler extension i s'pose...plus, you get soaked when you wash it with a hose! :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Haha you do like. And there a bitch to clean! :wink:


----------



## DrrnCour

Cracked the bottom of the sump had to limp it a mile with no oil. :-(. It's at garage to get replaced and full service tomorrow.


----------



## Gazzer

finally had my H&R ARB's fitted with a new k&N filter with the Wakbox i got from Jaman at TRD stroud.........then felt deflated that they felt the car was at a state of no return on performance mods. good car clean in and out..........and as a 180 it wasn't really worth a sports cat purely from a value point of view.  however the service i received as great and compared to powerstation in tewkesbury............2nd to none for me.


----------



## tonksy26

Quick pic of me and my mates mx5 when we went JJB to look at some running shoes.


----------



## LordG71

tonksy26 said:


> Quick pic of me and my mates mx5 when we went JJB to look at some running shoes.


...your mate is crap at parking :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Didn't exactly need to be perfect looking at the rest of the carpark.


----------



## RudeBadger

Put a yellow spring in my DV, swapped my horrid blue coolant cap for a nice new black one and put on my Old Guy dipstick top


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dropped the qS off at the Audi body shop for some warranty work


----------



## jays_225

LordG71 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick pic of me and my mates mx5 when we went JJB to look at some running shoes.
Click to expand...

your TT is lovely!


----------



## No.25

jays_225 said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick pic of me and my mates mx5 when we went JJB to look at some running shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your TT is lovely!
Click to expand...

It is very nice but looks like someone else bought some running shoes and used them to run off with the number plate.


----------



## neil_audiTT

i believe he has a whitty solution to your comment....


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Joined up as a fully fledged premium member! Also got myself a nice iphone cover and a TT keyring while I was there!


----------



## DDcrash

My 10 year old TT passed its MoT no adviseries


----------



## TB.Eight

had these fitted! now 50mm lower, 20mm spacers fitted all round


----------



## LordG71

TB.Eight said:


> had these fitted! now 50mm lower, 20mm spacers fitted all round


...pics of before & after?


----------



## holliett

Today i Had no choice but to ruin both of my near side alloys due to some inconsiderate driver ;(

Am gutted but have a new set nearly sorted!


----------



## neilc

Totally obliterated an SLK350 who fancied a play. Poor sod :lol:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Totally obliterated an SLK350 who fancied a play. Poor sod :lol:


Fancied a play with Ola, didn't happen :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally obliterated an SLK350 who fancied a play. Poor sod :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancied a play with Ola, didn't happen :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I know what you mean I have been married 10 years :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Tried all the local wheel places looking to buy some extended bolts. Been getting replies such as "why would you want to put spacers on your car, we wouldn't stock anything like that" to "you can't do that, it'd be far too dangerous" looks like eBay will come to the rescue once again. So much for trying to support local businesses...


----------



## LordG71

4ndrew said:


> Tried all the local wheel places looking to buy some extended bolts. Been getting replies such as "why would you want to put spacers on your car, we wouldn't stock anything like that" to "you can't do that, it'd be far too dangerous" looks like eBay will come to the rescue once again. So much for trying to support local businesses...


.....try Charlie


----------



## 4ndrew

LordG71 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried all the local wheel places looking to buy some extended bolts. Been getting replies such as "why would you want to put spacers on your car, we wouldn't stock anything like that" to "you can't do that, it'd be far too dangerous" looks like eBay will come to the rescue once again. So much for trying to support local businesses...
> 
> 
> 
> .....try Charlie
Click to expand...

That's an idea, pm heading his way ;-)


----------



## burns

4ndrew said:


> Tried all the local wheel places looking to buy some extended bolts. Been getting replies such as "why would you want to put spacers on your car, we wouldn't stock anything like that" to "you can't do that, it'd be far too dangerous" looks like eBay will come to the rescue once again. So much for trying to support local businesses...


Give these guys a go:

http://www.thenutsandboltsshop.com/default.asp

Sorted me out with some longer McGard locking bolts at a decent price. 

Can't remember the name of the place I got my other longer bolts from though, I'm afraid. I'm sure those guys will sell them though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Finally fitted the cargo net lugs I got for yellow 3 years ago


----------



## TB.Eight

LordG71 said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> had these fitted! now 50mm lower, 20mm spacers fitted all round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...pics of before & after?
Click to expand...

Waiting for my hardtop to get sprayed, gonna put some pics up then!


----------



## kazinak

renewed my insurance :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

Got woken from my "working nights" sleep by Rich 196 :twisted: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wandered round the streets of NYC looked in the window of NYC audi showroom,they have nice black TTRS and R8 spider....  thought hmmm.

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Got woken from my "working nights" sleep by Rich 196 :twisted: :lol:


So sorry mate feel so bad!


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got woken from my "working nights" sleep by Rich 196 :twisted: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry mate feel so bad!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Passed my MOT! Well actually that was yesterday, but after spending 5 hours sitting around at Audi waiting for it and £119 for a tyre and another 50 for the test later I was feeling so arse raped I couldn't even post it! The bumblebee is back!!


----------



## kayone

So happy with the look of the rear now I've had to V6 Lip & Valance added (Sorry about the horrensous qual pictures..! - iPhone)


----------



## Mondo

Back from the States. Absolutely cream crackered. But I do have a new afterrun pump (for me) and some CCs I know peeps have been waiting for.


----------



## Rich196

(yesterday) after my fuel line PITA, got home to find my TTS modified TTRS brake ducts


----------



## LordG71

...removed the rear Audi Rings


----------



## GanXteR

Good mod! everyone knows what it is.... :wink:


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Fitted my reverse light delete vinyl. Looks spot on!


----------



## Rich196

pr1nc3ss said:


> Fitted my reverse light delete vinyl. Looks spot on!


Rare Colour!


----------



## Mondo

Fook me, that's very YELLOW.  Think it would look even better with just the rings on the rear. 

...fitted the afterrun pump, and reversed a vacuum hose (the one that lays over the thick CP-to-intercooler hose) as I suspected it was on t'other way around. Left all the covers off; got me some IM/phenolic spacer action planned - and hopefully a TB too. 

Once I've woken up a bit more... :wink:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

MOT for mine today.... passed with flying colours, which is a relief as it's the 1st MOT I've done whilst owning it. 8)


----------



## TTchan

pr1nc3ss said:


> Fitted my reverse light delete vinyl. Looks spot on!


Looks great, FAB colour 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got a call to say the qS is ready to pick up pity I can't get there until Monday


----------



## kazinak

replaced front brake disks and pads and lowered my car


----------



## kazinak

kazinak said:


> replaced front brake disks and pads and lowered my car


rear adjusters out 









front all the way down :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

Could it be any lower


----------



## kazinak

a thing it's enough for now


----------



## VSPURS

kazinak said:


> a thing it's enough for now


You need to drive at speed over some bumps and see if it bottoms out!


----------



## TTchan

kazinak said:


> a thing it's enough for now


Looks amazing 8)


----------



## kazinak

VSPURS said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> a thing it's enough for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to drive at speed over some bumps and see if it bottoms out!
Click to expand...

i have, didn't hit the bump stops and no rubbing at all


----------



## VSPURS

kazinak said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> a thing it's enough for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to drive at speed over some bumps and see if it bottoms out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have, didn't hit the bump stops and no rubbing at all
Click to expand...

Perfect then! 8)


----------



## burns

Collected my beautifully refurbished wheels from Garyv6. He has done a truly amazing job of them - they look absolutely gorgeous! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

kazinak said:


> a thing it's enough for now


Have you further tinted your windows? They look darker than I remember...


----------



## kazinak

nooo,they are dark enough already :lol: , in fact all this week i was thinking about removing them completely :lol:


----------



## Marty

Picked up my car after being without it for a week. I really missed it!

Here's what I had done:

1. Full paint correction
2. Rear debadge
3. BMC-CDA + cold air intake fitted
4. Milltek cat-back fitted
5. Revo Stage 1

Fook me this car flies! What a transformation 

It also sounds and looks gorgeous 8)

Now if I could just fix the knocking suspension everything would be perfect :lol:


----------



## sjrhclarke

Put my bike in the boot and went mountain biking then had 
A great drive back with my music very loud


----------



## mikec1979

Today I:

Had a remap done at Big Fish Tuning

Fit Powerflex red dogbone bushes

Fit my Neuspeed P Flow

Fit a new set of plugs and coil packs

Fit my R8 oil cap and black coolant cap

Fit my interior and exterior LEDs

All with jet lag from 22 hours of travelling 5000 miles haha.

Liquid gauge to build tomorrow.


----------



## 46_2

Painted my emblem black and installed a new grill.


----------



## LordG71

wow - people were very busy yesterday 



Marty said:


> Picked up my car after being without it for a week. I really missed it!
> 
> Here's what I had done:
> 
> 1. Full paint correction


Question: What is a Full Paint Correction?


----------



## Marty

LordG71 said:


> wow - people were very busy yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my car after being without it for a week. I really missed it!
> 
> Here's what I had done:
> 
> 1. Full paint correction
> 
> 
> 
> Question: What is a Full Paint Correction?
Click to expand...

All the faults in the paintwork (eg swirls, chips, scuffs) are put right - corrected.


----------



## New2AudiTT

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Painted my emblem black and installed a new grill.


Looks great mate. Ordered glossy black emblem and honey comb grille for next week.

cheers


----------



## 4ndrew

New2AudiTT said:


> Forty-six and 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my emblem black and installed a new grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great mate. Ordered glossy black emblem and honey comb grille for next week.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Got a link to the emblem? I couldn't find one when I last looked :-(


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-six and 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my emblem black and installed a new grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great mate. Ordered glossy black emblem and honey comb grille for next week.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link to the emblem? I couldn't find one when I last looked :-(
Click to expand...

Here you go mate http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/produc ... 1a9e7e22e7

Price reduced and with free shipping 

where did you get the honey comb grille from??

cheers


----------



## Guzi

Had the oil sump removed and oil pick up strainer replaced, it was a surprise to find that the old one looked quite clean! No build up of carbon at all.


----------



## 46_2

New2AudiTT said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great mate. Ordered glossy black emblem and honey comb grille for next week.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to the emblem? I couldn't find one when I last looked :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did you get the honey comb grille from??
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks. The grill came from ebay. I was pretty surprised that it fit so well. The emblem from the stock grill just snap right into the included holder.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the polished IM and phenolic spacer. Just need the TB now... :?


----------



## Jakalus

Today I fitted my engine bay bling kit, in black and looks rather snazzy


----------



## Jakalus

Also today I used the word 'snazzy'


----------



## SteviedTT

Jakalus said:


> Today I fitted my engine bay bling kit, in black and looks rather snazzy


Glad you approve mate. I aim to please


----------



## DrrnCour

Did a long day at work, then wired in my boost gauge.


----------



## TT K8

Washed the car in the rain - neighbours thought I was mad (they're right mind!).


----------



## New2AudiTT

DrrnCour said:


> Did a long day at work, then wired in my boost gauge.


Looks sweet mate. what is it??

cheers,

Sarda


----------



## TB.Eight

Finally fitted my baseball steering wheel and seatbelts. Cracked open the headlights, painted the housing and tinted the lenses.


----------



## LordG71

New2AudiTT said:


> Looks sweet mate. what is it??


+1 definately

Added newly painted grille and rear bades on my TTR - slow progress but slowly transforming to how I want her


----------



## Nikos3008

fitted apex springs, lcr splitter and painted calipers yellow (not to everyones taste but i love em).

pics to come tomorrow when washed and polished


----------



## DrrnCour

New2AudiTT said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a long day at work, then wired in my boost gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sweet mate. what is it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+1 definately

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0739972315
That is the Ebay Link, £30 delivered inc all fitting bits. (i had to buy some more Vacuum hose and Electrical wire however).

Lights up white to match dash lights. Not to hard to fit either, once you work out the right wires to splice into behind the stereo.


----------



## DrrnCour

LordG71 said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sweet mate. what is it??
> 
> 
> 
> +1 definately
> 
> Added newly painted grille and rear bades on my TTR - slow progress but slowly transforming to how I want her
Click to expand...

Is it the honeycombe Grille? I have bought one also, not sure weather to out on as is, or have lip sprayed.


----------



## mikec1979

Fit my liquid gauge and loved the results of the first dyno after remap....










Also removed a load of the dealer stickers from the windows.


----------



## Adam-tt

your maf might be on its way out :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Fitted spacers, but couldn't fit with this red ring on so removed em, what are they for?


----------



## kayone

A good interior clean and Hoover


----------



## DrrnCour

4ndrew said:


> Fitted spacers, but couldn't fit with this red ring on so removed em, what are they for?


They look like spigot rings, to allow a larger centre bore alloy wheel to fit the spacer.


----------



## VSPURS

Won the Autometrix prize draw for a Revo Stage 1 remap, install and SPS switch! They say it's worth quite a bit of cash but totally pointless to me!


----------



## Jakalus

VSPURS said:


> Won the Autometrix prize draw for a Revo Stage 1 remap, install and SPS switch! They say it's worth quite a bit of cash but totally pointless to me!


Perhaps you should give your winning prize to another forum member?

I hear there's a really nice chap on here, I think his username is Jakalus, you should probably give it to him...


----------



## VSPURS

Jakalus said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the Autometrix prize draw for a Revo Stage 1 remap, install and SPS switch! They say it's worth quite a bit of cash but totally pointless to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should give your winning prize to another forum member?
> 
> I hear there's a really nice chap on here, I think his username is Jakalus, you should probably give it to him...
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are a really nice chap, but I have already passed it on to another forum member.


----------



## LordG71

- cycled 85miles this morning - knackered now.
- watched footy this afternoon
- browsed the forum
- basically chilled out this afternoon


----------



## Mondo

...spent every second in the company of my boy, after having spent 5 hours under the bonnet of my car yesterday. But I did go out to the car today; to put some Corners on the passenger seat so I can post some at lunchtime Tuesday.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . finished printing biz cards for the TT and updated my modifications list for an upcoming auto show. For the first time, I also listed all the body, interior, and cosmetic modifications -- should have done that a long time ago. I'm well prepped now to put my car in the TT Forum garage.


----------



## tonksy26

VSPURS said:


> Jakalus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the Autometrix prize draw for a Revo Stage 1 remap, install and SPS switch! They say it's worth quite a bit of cash but totally pointless to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should give your winning prize to another forum member?
> 
> I hear there's a really nice chap on here, I think his username is Jakalus, you should probably give it to him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you are a really nice chap, but I have already passed it on to another forum member.
Click to expand...

Don't think I got the pm mate. Want to try sending it again ?


----------



## mikec1979

Fit my 20mm rear bolt on spacers and new 18" wheels.

I also took the P Flow off and put Wakbox back on to see if the engine hesitancy is due to oil from my filter getting into my MAF.


----------



## merlin c

mikec1979 said:


> Fit my 20mm rear bolt on spacers and new 18" wheels.
> 
> I also took the P Flow off and put Wakbox back on to see if the engine hesitancy is due to oil from my filter getting into my MAF.


 Pictures please ?


----------



## zakkiaz

Hasn't stopped raining long enough to clean car!


----------



## merlin c

DrrnCour said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted spacers, but couldn't fit with this red ring on so removed em, what are they for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like spigot rings, to allow a larger centre bore alloy wheel to fit the spacer.
Click to expand...

Here you go, hope it explains it  http://www.performancealloys.com/spigot-ring-types.aspx

and yes, they are also used to decrease the bore of your wheel hub.


----------



## merlin c

Today I....Looked out the window as it pissed down nearly all day with thunder and lightning , TT is filthy but she will have to stay that way until the weather improves. Bollocks! :x


----------



## 4ndrew

merlin c said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted spacers, but couldn't fit with this red ring on so removed em, what are they for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like spigot rings, to allow a larger centre bore alloy wheel to fit the spacer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, hope it explains it  http://www.performancealloys.com/spigot-ring-types.aspx
> 
> and yes, they are also used to decrease the bore of your wheel hub.
Click to expand...

Perfect, thanks guys! So my wheel won't fall off without it then


----------



## TTchan

Just booked my tt in to have the Cambelt done next week...shoulda been done in 09 but nowhere to say it was done so getting it done ASAP


----------



## New2AudiTT

TTchan said:


> Just booked my tt in to have the Cambelt done next week...shoulda been done in 09 but nowhere to say it was done so getting it done ASAP


Good idea. Never gamble with this. A friend's one just snapped as he's going out of his gate so no harm to engine. I was telling him for ages to get it done. Lucky escape.

Got mine done at 60k miles and I have peace of mind now.


----------



## TTchan

New2AudiTT said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked my tt in to have the Cambelt done next week...shoulda been done in 09 but nowhere to say it was done so getting it done ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. Never gamble with this. A friend's one just snapped as he's going out of his gate so no harm to engine. I was telling him for ages to get it done. Lucky escape.
> 
> Got mine done at 60k miles and I have peace of mind now.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'll feel so much better knowing its done and won't suddenly snap on me  lol


----------



## Jakalus

.... fitted my armrest  happy days


----------



## New2AudiTT

Jakalus said:


> .... fitted my armrest  happy days


 any pics mate?


----------



## Rich196

Got my oil and coolant caps! Maybe the 1st on the forum


----------



## qs950

.... stood back and admired the work of Forum member Was.

All been done before by loads on here but dropped my car off to Was yesterday for black inserts and clear corners.

Same old result - excellent work and service!

Pics before and after:



















Sorry the 'after' pic is not as clear as the 'before' pic. Too wet to take another ATM!!


----------



## merlin c

Rich196 said:


> Got my oil and coolant caps! Maybe the 1st on the forum


HA ha.. :lol: ....Second Rich,,,  ,,,Merlin
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=272394


----------



## Rich196

merlin c said:


> HA ha.. :lol: ....Second Rich,,,  ,,,Merlin
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=272394


And there's me thinking I'm setting the trends, now I'm just a sheep! Haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Maybe, Rich, but that's the shot I wanted - with OG's oil ring on.

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## 4ndrew

Finished fitting my rear spacers, fitted my HID high beams, and while I had the bumper off, I refitted my LCR splitter. Was a rushed job the first time, I moved it a couple of inches further forward. Looks the dogs danglies, way more aggressive


----------



## Garth

... Went round to my 92 year old neighbour's house to fix her cooker. I think it's as old as I am


----------



## LordG71

Garth said:


> ... Went round to my 92 year old neighbour's house to fix her cooker. I think it's as old as I am


wow - retro - we are such a throw away society, good to see this  ...well done, keep fixing it


----------



## chassmash

new clutch master fitted,
all mobile again  
oh and got told off on the forum ,not mention any names,
cheers jamman :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c

Rich196 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA ha.. :lol: ....Second Rich,,,  ,,,Merlin
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=272394
> 
> 
> 
> And there's me thinking I'm setting the trends, now I'm just a sheep! Haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Did you say sheep..mmmmmmmmmmmiiiiiiiiinty [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Picked the qS up after having some warranty paint work carried out


----------



## jamman

chassmash said:


> new clutch master fitted,
> all mobile again
> oh and got told off on the forum ,not mention any names,
> cheers jamman :lol: :lol:


That's not telling off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good news about the car


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> Finished fitting my rear spacers, fitted my HID high beams, and while I had the bumper off, I refitted my LCR splitter. Was a rushed job the first time, I moved it a couple of inches further forward. Looks the dogs danglies, way more aggressive


Any pics of the LCR splitter mate and where did u get it from?

Is it an easy DIY to fit?

cheers


----------



## jamman

Changed my fuel filter because although it isn't a servicable item I thought....

1) Audi put a filter there to start with

and

2) It's handled 133k miles so best to do it.

Job went ok you get a bit of fuel about but nothing tooo bad. 

How to below for anyone interested (Cheers John H)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=71193&hilit=fuel+filter+change


----------



## 4ndrew

New2AudiTT said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished fitting my rear spacers, fitted my HID high beams, and while I had the bumper off, I refitted my LCR splitter. Was a rushed job the first time, I moved it a couple of inches further forward. Looks the dogs danglies, way more aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the LCR splitter mate and where did u get it from?
> 
> Is it an easy DIY to fit?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Was pitch dark when I was finishing up, will post 2morro. Was €30 from SEAT enniscorthy. Easy enough to fit, while you can do it with the bumper on the car, it's alot easier with it off ;-)


----------



## Vrroom

. . . went to the printers and had the following concept drawing for a painting blown up to 16.5" x 24", printed, mounted on foam board, and laminated to use as a concours placard for an upcoming auto show. The image is done by Steve Anderson who was on the original Freeman Thomas design team for the TT. Two of the pics are of my car now (top left, bottom right) . . . the other 2 are of the car when it was a year old. Steadily knocking action items off my list. Just under 5 weeks to go.










And the results . . . a large one (16.5 x 24)









and a smaller one (13 x 19)


----------



## merlin c

That is cool, very professional. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> That is cool, very professional. [smiley=dude.gif]


Thanks Merlin!! I appreciate that!


----------



## merlin c

Vrroom said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool, very professional. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Merlin!! I appreciate that!
Click to expand...

AAh! but can you still play the piano??? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool, very professional. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Merlin!! I appreciate that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AAh! but can you still play the piano??? :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Even when I could, that was the very question I was asked! :?


----------



## Mondo

Looking good, Tim, but aren't those cards a bit large to fit in your wallet? :roll:

...got the Porsche oil/coolant caps; they were waiting for me in the office. Excellent!

...will post out 2 OSIR corners and am standing by for the other two to be collected.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Looking good, Tim, but aren't those cards a bit large to fit in your wallet? :roll:


Oh jeez. I knew something wasn't right. :? Starting over now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tritium

Vrroom said:


>


Tim,
Why are there 'dead' fingers poking out of your floor.. Is there something you need to confess too?

Brian


----------



## RudeBadger

made several trips to the tip and sorted the garage !!


----------



## neilc

RudeBadger said:


> made several trips to the tip and sorted the garage !!


Wow I wish my garage looked like that


----------



## RudeBadger

Cheers

it'll be like thay until about the middle of next week..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

Today I - took my car to the bodyshop, some clown backed in to my TT whilst it was parked at a restaurant last week. The chef just finished her shift and set off home, well, set off in the direction of my car WITH parking sensors, not much notice she took of those. At least she did come back in and ask who's car it was and ins are sorting it out.

So Today I - got my courtesy car        with all of 116 miles on the clock


----------



## malstt

Very nice gill.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

seasurfer said:


> Today I - took my car to the bodyshop, some clown backed in to my TT whilst it was parked at a restaurant last week. The chef just finished her shift and set off home, well, set off in the direction of my car WITH parking sensors, not much notice she took of those. At least she did come back in and ask who's car it was and ins are sorting it out.
> 
> So Today I - got my courtesy car        with all of 116 miles on the clock


Alright for some, enjoy! Mk1 still a comfier and nice car tho


----------



## paul4281

Drove home in the sunshine, made a nice change from all the rain

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Mal & Rich, yes the MK1 certainly takes some beating for exterior design


----------



## LordG71

went for a 12mile run, did a load of work, went for a 1.5mile swim, started to create a poster of my TT when i got her (for a keeps sake/record of change) , not sitting back, relaxing with a nice cup of tea


----------



## seasurfer

malstt said:


> Very nice gill.


It is, it gets to 35mph in no time at all


----------



## TTMBTT

seasurfer said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice gill.
> 
> 
> 
> It is, it gets to 35mph in no time at all
Click to expand...

Tempting, Z3 bites the dust two TT's on the drive. Just a thought :roll:


----------



## seasurfer

It better be just a thought  no way am i parting with old zeddy.

I have been looking at Z4s, now a 3 and 4 on the drive might do nicely  had i better run now


----------



## New2AudiTT

Ordered a few bits and pieces from Awesome:

Liquid TT
Big Forge Knob (black)
Quattro brake sticker
Pipercross Panel filter
LCR Splitter
Poppy Coral 
2xAutohaus Wolfsburg - ABT Number Plate Surround

can't wait to get them fitted.


----------



## Vrroom

Tritium said:


> Tim,
> Why are there 'dead' fingers poking out of your floor.. Is there something you need to confess too?
> 
> Brian


Ha! That is weird. Strange easel. I think I need to find a different one for the show for sure.  Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Mondo

...fitted Scott's Porsche oil & coolant caps, but too dark for a decent pic. But they look real good, especially with OG's oil ring.


----------



## 46_2

Underhood led lighting install...


----------



## mikec1979

Got in from work and fit my blue cap bolts around my petrol flap surround.


----------



## burns

TTMBTT said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice gill.
> 
> 
> 
> It is, it gets to 35mph in no time at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempting, Z3 bites the dust two TT's on the drive. Just a thought :roll:
Click to expand...

I second this proposal! Out with the Zeds (3, 4, whatever!) and get an extra TT. 

Nice work on the courtesy car too! 8)


----------



## Vrroom

When it rains, it pours. So as I reported already, yesterday I went to the printer's and got the artist's concept drawing of the proposed painting of my TT blown up, printed, put on foam board, and laminated . . . so to have a concours placard for the upcoming auto show I'm in . .. and guess who emails today to tell me the portrait painting of my car is done and tells me they are going to prepare an auto show placard for me in time for the auto show? The artist who's doing the portrait of my car. And because I was so patient waiting for the portrait, he won't hear of me giving him anything for the placard. He's doing it for me for free! Woohoo. Bank error in my favor! And I will have more than one placard to place around my car at the show. Planets are apparently aligned. I guess this also offsets the near miss this morning when a person crossed over a lane and didn't see me . . . horns blaring, brakes squealing, cars swerving . . . and my TT just barely slipped through it without being touched but my heart was racing. ahhhh . . . less than 5 weeks to go to the show . . .


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom said:


> When it rains, it pours. So as I reported already, yesterday I went to the printer's and got the artist's concept drawing of the proposed painting of my TT blown up, printed, put on foam board, and laminated . . . so to have a concours placard for the upcoming auto show I'm in . .. and guess who emails today to tell me the portrait painting of my car is done and tells me they are going to prepare an auto show placard for me in time for the auto show? The artist who's doing the portrait of my car. And because I was so patient waiting for the portrait, he won't hear of me giving him anything for the placard. He's doing it for me for free! Woohoo. Bank error in my favor! And I will have more than one placard to place around my car at the show. Planets are apparently aligned. I guess this also offsets the near miss this morning when a person crossed over a lane and didn't see me . . . horns blaring, brakes squealing, cars swerving . . . and my TT just barely slipped through it without being touched but my heart was racing. ahhhh . . . less than 5 weeks to go to the show . . .


Lucky escape


----------



## 4ndrew

Changed both my front indicators, €7 per bulb! Why so expensive?! Normal indicator bulbs are only like €1 each!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good clean and wax only to fine the body shop it had just returned from had covered it in overspray so I am now busy claying the car :evil:


----------



## merlin c

.replaced my number plates with Autohaus surround and pressed metal numberplates.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my polished TB.


----------



## merlin c

Mondo said:


> ...fitted my polished TB.


WHAT! in this weather ?


----------



## garyv6

am 41 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LordG71

garyv6 said:


> am 41 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


.. did you get any nice presents?


----------



## merlin c

garyv6 said:


> am 41 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


What, you only just remembered or is it your birthday??.......... :lol: Happy birthday Gary


----------



## Mondo

merlin c said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...fitted my polished TB.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! in this weather ?
Click to expand...

Yep. Man up, FFS. :roll:

:lol:

Left the up-'n'-over garage door open a bit to a) be a shield, and b) let the water run down away from the car. Got it on; looks well smart:
















Fook me, I'm almost finished under there!


----------



## merlin c

Mondo said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...fitted my polished TB.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! in this weather ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Man up, FFS. :roll:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Left the up-'n'-over garage door open a bit to a) be a shield, and b) let the water run down away from the car. Got it on; looks well smart:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Fook me, I'm almost finished under there!
Click to expand...

Very nice indeed, bay looks mint 8)


----------



## Mondo

merlin c said:


> Very nice indeed, bay looks mint 8)


 

Ta.


----------



## garyv6

did i get any presents ?

spent day in Oxford on 3 day mini break atm series 1-6 box set American dad on DVD, new Canon G12 camera & some new detailing gear.

Boy done good & of out for tea, back up North tomorrow gaging for a proper brew [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kayone

Cracking engine bay you have Mondo!


----------



## Mondo

Cheers mate. It should look OK; it's cost me a fortune... :?

:lol:


----------



## TTMBTT

Vrroom said:


> When it rains, it pours. So as I reported already, yesterday I went to the printer's and got the artist's concept drawing of the proposed painting of my TT blown up, printed, put on foam board, and laminated . . . so to have a concours placard for the upcoming auto show I'm in . .. and guess who emails today to tell me the portrait painting of my car is done and tells me they are going to prepare an auto show placard for me in time for the auto show? The artist who's doing the portrait of my car. And because I was so patient waiting for the portrait, he won't hear of me giving him anything for the placard. He's doing it for me for free! Woohoo. Bank error in my favor! And I will have more than one placard to place around my car at the show. Planets are apparently aligned. I guess this also offsets the near miss this morning when a person crossed over a lane and didn't see me . . . horns blaring, brakes squealing, cars swerving . . . and my TT just barely slipped through it without being touched but my heart was racing. ahhhh . . . less than 5 weeks to go to the show . . .


Comes in three's, I would park it up (GARAGE) just to make sure you make it to the podium. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## TTMBTT

merlin c said:



> .replaced my number plates with Autohaus surround and pressed metal numberplates.


Pressed alloy, class look especially the front plate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c

Thanks TT, but as usual the credit has to go to the forum members who put the idea in my head, amongst many, many other ideas, shame they dont put money into my bank account as well to pay for it all :lol:


----------



## mikec1979

Today I fit a Bosch MAF and popped the throttle body off for a good clean with break cleaner and reset it with my Liquid Gauge.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Cheers mate. It should look OK; it's cost me a fortune... :?
> 
> :lol:


Well it looks fantastic!


----------



## Vrroom

TTMBTT said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> .replaced my number plates with Autohaus surround and pressed metal numberplates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressed alloy, class look especially the front plate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Lucky escape





TTMBTT said:


> Comes in three's, I would park it up (GARAGE) just to make sure you make it to the podium. [smiley=oops.gif]


Lucky is right Andrew. I was right at my office and when I got in, just sat and reflected for a moment.

TT you are right. :? I should probably box it up right now to be safe!


----------



## merlin c

....................fitted my Liquid TT gauge, love it, thanks to Turbo87 for the kit and Hoggy for putting me onto it, cheers guys I'm well chuffed.


----------



## 4ndrew

Stopped raining, so ran out and did a lazy mans clean! Hose, brush, rinse, done!  and now it's raining again!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Finished claying and waxing the qS another coat of wax and just the interior left to do


----------



## Adam-tt

YELLOW_TT said:


> Finished claying and waxing the qS another coat of wax and just the interior left to do


I thought you weren't meant to put wax on fresh paint?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Adam-tt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished claying and waxing the qS another coat of wax and just the interior left to do
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't meant to put wax on fresh paint?
Click to expand...

I haven't the new paint is behind the wheels on the front inner arch


----------



## Adam-tt

Oh I see


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Adam-tt said:


> Oh I see


No you can't the wheels are in the way :lol:


----------



## DrrnCour

Fitted my new 007p valve, and sole the split r. Also fitted my new grille. Votex splitter going on next week.


----------



## Vrroom

YELLOW_TT said:


> Finished claying and waxing the qS another coat of wax and just the interior left to do


They got overspray in your interior too!!?? What a nightmare.  I would have been a bit beside myself. Glad you're handling it with such composure . . . and I'm glad it's coming off.


----------



## Adam-tt

DrrnCour said:


> Fitted my new 007p valve, and sole the split r. Also fitted my new grille. Votex splitter going on next week.


needs painting


----------



## AfterHouR

Bought a Bentley Manual...

I can't wait for it to arrive :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Vrroom said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished claying and waxing the qS another coat of wax and just the interior left to do
> 
> 
> 
> They got overspray in your interior too!!?? What a nightmare.  I would have been a bit beside myself. Glad you're handling it with such composure . . . and I'm glad it's coming off.
Click to expand...

No non on the interior I just ment just the interior and it has had a full top to bottom clean


----------



## Vrroom

YELLOW_TT said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished claying and waxing the qS another coat of wax and just the interior left to do
> 
> 
> 
> They got overspray in your interior too!!?? What a nightmare.  I would have been a bit beside myself. Glad you're handling it with such composure . . . and I'm glad it's coming off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No non on the interior I just ment just the interior and it has had a full top to bottom clean
Click to expand...

Whew! I'm glad. Exterior is bad enough, but at least your wax coating protected.


----------



## New2AudiTT

Gave my key a face lift with a carbon cover and a bit of bling


----------



## malstt

Finally fitted my wak'd air box, off now to try it out.


----------



## GanXteR

> Finally fitted my wak'd air box, off now to try it out.


Wicked mod mate! did mine a few weeks ago now and wished i'd done it earlier. Love the sound it makes now


----------



## neilc

I used my QS for the weekly shop at Morrisons and when I got back it was still all in the bags  Those coilovers must be more comfortable than I thought


----------



## malstt

ganxter said:


> Finally fitted my wak'd air box, off now to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked mod mate! did mine a few weeks ago now and wished i'd done it earlier. Love the sound it makes now
Click to expand...

Yeah me too. love it. Sounds great. dont know why i havnt done it earlier.


----------



## GanXteR

Took delivery of my porsche caps earlier so can't wait to fit them when i get home from work.

Bigups to Ian and Scott for getting them to me so quick. Ian sent them yesterday and turned up at 7.15 this morning  
was abit of a rude awakening and still had the pillow marks in my face when i answered the door :lol: was all worth it though to take a peak at my first bit of engine bay bling.

Also joined to TTOC [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

hopefully I get my TTOC number quick, ready to Stanford Hall!!! Damn you payday!!!


----------



## Mondo

ganxter said:


> ...my first bit of engine bay bling...


Bless. 

I guarantee it won't be the last. :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my first bit of engine bay bling...
> 
> 
> 
> Bless.
> 
> I guarantee it won't be the last. :wink:
Click to expand...

on this not I got my upper boost hoses yay


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my first bit of engine bay bling...
> 
> 
> 
> Bless.
> 
> I guarantee it won't be the last. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on this not I got my upper boost hoses yay
Click to expand...

Have fun with the drivers side one  

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Have fun with the drivers side one
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Thought I was coming round for you to help me?


----------



## kazinak

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

Do you need a hand tightening them Rich?! :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Had a phone call from the bank to say the mortgage offer has been accepted  should be in the house by the end of june


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Do you need a hand tightening them Rich?! :lol:


No mate I can do mine unlike you! Now wait for post that says Iv blown a hose.



Adam-tt said:


> Had a phone call from the bank to say the mortgage offer has been accepted  should be in the house by the end of june


No RS4 for you then


----------



## Adam-tt

not this year  maybe a gt28 turbo though


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> not this year  maybe a gt28 turbo though


Let me know if you do I might be able to help you fund it off some of your old bits


----------



## Diveratt

Guess what I picked up today.........


----------



## DrrnCour

Adam-tt said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new 007p valve, and sole the split r. Also fitted my new grille. Votex splitter going on next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs painting
Click to expand...

Booked in on Monday to be sprayed with votex front.


----------



## Diveratt

Adam-tt said:


> Had a phone call from the bank to say the mortgage offer has been accepted  should be in the house by the end of june


Well done no mods for a while then


----------



## GanXteR

> Guess what I picked up today.........


Well Jel! :lol:

Falken 452's for me when they come into stock at Camskill :?


----------



## malstt

Ordered my show plates from the club shop.


----------



## GanXteR

Went out in the rain to go and fit my new oil and coolant caps to find my car had moved and the wife had curbed one my alloys [smiley=bigcry.gif] Not a happy bunny!

Went on and fitted my caps and they better in person than the pictures.

Good find Scottyb!!!!


----------



## malstt

Bet your gutted, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GanXteR

> Bet your gutted,


Mate i really don't know what the matter is with people!!! first the garage did the same one and they are bronze BLQ rotiform reps. Garage own up to doing it and pay to get them sorted only the wheel place couldnt do the finish that is on them. Kid at the wheel place suggests polishing the lip that was damaged so that is what i went for. Only been back on for 8 weeks or so and the wife has bashed em. Wouldn't mind but she never bloody drives the thing normally cos she's scared of doing something to it doh!


----------



## TTchan

Quickly washed my car ready for the Essex meet tomorrow


----------



## New2AudiTT

DrrnCour said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new 007p valve, and sole the split r. Also fitted my new grille. Votex splitter going on next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs painting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Booked in on Monday to be sprayed with votex front.
Click to expand...

Can you not use Pastikote on them mate?

cheers


----------



## DrrnCour

Plasticote the grille? I'm having the outer lip of the grille sprayed silver to match the car.


----------



## New2AudiTT

DrrnCour said:


> Plasticote the grille? I'm having the outer lip of the grille sprayed silver to match the car.


Yes meant the grille.

cheers


----------



## jamman

Today I'm off to Spain for 4 days to belatedly celebrate my birthday nice surprise from Ola see you lot when I get back, be safe


----------



## merlin c

jamman said:


> Today I'm off to Spain for 4 days to belatedly celebrate my birthday nice surprise from Ola see you lot when I get back, be safe


Have a great time, bet it rains though..................... :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Hope your landing is better than these poor sods: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17863501

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

The AD08s are fitted I just wish it would stop raining


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Hope your landing is better than these poor sods: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17863501
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]


Thanks for that FB :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> Today I'm off to Spain for 4 days to belatedly celebrate my birthday nice surprise from Ola see you lot when I get back, be safe


You wond be missed :wink: don't forget to bring me some rock back


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Today I'm off to Spain for 4 days to belatedly celebrate my birthday nice surprise from Ola see you lot when I get back, be safe


Enjoy! And happy birthday! [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## jamman

Thanks folks be back Weds :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart

Had a go in this  (sorry for rubbish camera phone pics)


























My brother turned up with it out of the blue! After asking what bank he'd robbed i found out it's a demonstrator he has until early next week.
So in the driving seat i get and within 5 mins there's a Honda Civic Type R wanting to "have a go", un-believeable!!
All i can say is WOW  what a lovely machine and the fastest thing i've ever driven.
Sadly the whole experience from him arriving at my house thru me having a drive to him leaving again only lasted half an hour so i didn't get to look under the bonnet, listen to the sound system or try the sport mode (Tiptronic box) but i was very impressed with what i saw to say the least.
I think it was a "poor mans" RS though as only 18" wheels, no sat-nav and ordinary leather not nappa.

Anyway back down to earth and the trusty black 225 :lol:


----------



## GanXteR

Had a quote through from the wheel specialist in Birmingham to polish the damage out of my curbed wheel.

15 quid :lol: What a bargain!!!!

Needless to say I got it booked in for first thing Monday morning and then it's stage 1 at Revo Wednesday. It's a busy week for the meany greeny


----------



## SteveTDCi

Started wet sanding the bonnet


----------



## neilc

Diveratt said:


> The AD08s are fitted I just wish it would stop raining


Dont worry they are awesome in the wet as well , really suprised me


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

Had a Milltek non-res cat back exhaust fitted. I like!


----------



## Mondo

...did only my 2nd ever BHP logging (well, MAF logging) run with VCDS Lite and magically found another 6bhp. Think I need a few more runs before I worry too much. :?


----------



## oVerboost

... I fitted my fk coilovers and 18" BBS CH's, very happy!


----------



## malstt

ganxter said:


> Had a quote through from the wheel specialist in Birmingham to polish the damage out of my curbed wheel.
> 
> 15 quid :lol: What a bargain!!!!
> 
> Needless to say I got it booked in for first thing Monday morning and then it's stage 1 at Revo Wednesday. It's a busy week for the meany greeny


Thats a great price. 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

oVerboost said:


> ... I fitted my fk coilovers and 18" BBS CH's, very happy!


Pics?


----------



## Nikos3008

Debadged rear looks awesome IMO best free mod lol

Sorry about 2 pics dont know what in doin on this app lol!


----------



## oVerboost

Brendanb86 said:


> oVerboost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I fitted my fk coilovers and 18" BBS CH's, very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
Click to expand...

The wheel spacers have not arrived so the stance is not how it will look when finished, and it will go down a small bit more at the front, again once the spacers arrive... Wheels are 9x18" BBS CH.


----------



## Grahamstt

Twas yesterday but I received this from the couriers









any ideas ??


----------



## oVerboost

Grahamstt said:


> Twas yesterday but I received this from the couriers
> 
> 
> any ideas ??


New machine polisher? Or a complete detailing kit?


----------



## Mondo

Grahamstt said:


> any ideas ??


Overnight bag for a Gay Pride meeting? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

oVerboost said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twas yesterday but I received this from the couriers
> 
> 
> any ideas ??
> 
> 
> 
> New machine polisher? Or a complete detailing kit?
Click to expand...

That would be my guess same bag my Das6 polisher and kit came in


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas ??
> 
> 
> 
> Overnight bag for a Gay Pride meeting? :?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Grahamstt

Correct - machine polisher with some bits of kit
















Got it thanks to recommendations from Oldguy and Tricklexxx 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_842.html

Cheers Mondo for character assassination


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Grahamstt said:


> Correct - machine polisher with some bits of kit
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Got it thanks to recommendations from Oldguy and Tricklexxx
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_842.html
> 
> Cheers Mondo for character assassination


Looks like the same kit I bought


----------



## Guzi

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Had a Milltek non-res cat back exhaust fitted. I like!


you can't say that and put no pictures up!!


----------



## Grahamstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - machine polisher with some bits of kit
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Got it thanks to recommendations from Oldguy and Tricklexxx
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_842.html
> 
> Cheers Mondo for character assassination
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the same kit I bought
Click to expand...

Any advice on using it - not had one before, practising on my road rally car cos it's got hedge rash down each side


----------



## oVerboost

Grahamstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - machine polisher with some bits of kit
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Got it thanks to recommendations from Oldguy and Tricklexxx
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_842.html
> 
> Cheers Mondo for character assassination
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the same kit I bought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any advice on using it - not had one before, practising on my road rally car cos it's got hedge rash down each side
Click to expand...

What pads came with it? You'll be best off going on forums like detailing world for advice  if not send me a pm I detail cars for a living so can do you a step by step guide


----------



## New2AudiTT

oVerboost said:


> What pads came with it? You'll be best off going on forums like detailing world for advice  if not send me a pm I detail cars for a living so can do you a step by step guide


I'll take this offer mate


----------



## Grahamstt

Cheers oVerboost

they are lake country pads, cutting, polishing and finishing.

My prob at first was do I keep polishing til the polish has gone or do I stop and buff it off. 
I either used too much or I didn't polish it long enough cos I couldn't remove the residue very well - as if it hadn't dried enough

Do I need some form of lambswool type pad to buff off the final polish?


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

Guzi said:


> pinky_greeny_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Milltek non-res cat back exhaust fitted. I like!
> 
> 
> 
> you can't say that and put no pictures up!!
Click to expand...

Photos may follow tomorrow, if I get chance to clean the car first!


----------



## Mondo

Grahamstt said:


> Correct - machine polisher with some bits of kit
> ...Cheers Mondo for character assassination


You mean I was wrong? Damn; I thought I was in there... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:wink:

Tempted by one of these beasties myself, but suspect I'd just fook it up. :? Pics are a necessity when you're done, G. 

Oh, and that's pics of the automotive polishing kind, not any other kind of polishing...


----------



## iktank

Just some interesting reading - I have a maguires polisher myself fab bit of kit

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=63859

and a bit on Auto Glyn SRP

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=100889


----------



## Diveratt

I've been out for a play in the rain with the AD08 tyres. Much better than I thought they would be good cornering and they even clear standing water quite well.

A very impressive tyre thank you Yokahama


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky_greeny_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Milltek non-res cat back exhaust fitted. I like!
> 
> 
> 
> you can't say that and put no pictures up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photos may follow tomorrow, if I get chance to clean the car first!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vrroom

. . . took care of several more "to do" items heading toward the upcoming show: replaced the tow hooks front and back; verified I had all the spare tire parts under the trunk panel (boy, I've got to clean in there too); took care of what I thought was a tear in my leather on the left door armrest . . . turned out to be a small bit of debris wedged between the leather and the door panel thankfully; polished the oil, water, and strut caps by Forge (pic in "today's pic"); sanded smooth the front tire spoilers where they had some road burn -- turned out okay . . . may consider replacing them; and put a small PistonHeads sticker on the left vent window . . . but decided it should be silver and not white . .. so I'll do over. Small stuff but rather satisfying day . . . and I'm glad I'm down to the small stuff now.


----------



## No.25

Booked my 2.0TFSI in to VAS Works for a Stage 1 Revo Remap. 9 more sleeps.


----------



## hibster

took first proper trip , portishead to birmingham for new order gig, then back home after (ok so portishead to b'ham was yesterday)
no problems either way & a pleasure to cruise on the motorway at no more than 70 either way, honest officer


----------



## Super Josh

hibster said:


> took first proper trip , portishead to birmingham for new order gig, then back home after (ok so portishead to b'ham was yesterday)
> no problems either way & a pleasure to cruise on the motorway at no more than 70 either way, honest officer


What were New Order like?


----------



## TTchan

Got wet feet from my car :? :? The floor is soaked, no roof leaks tho.

Mechanics gonna have a look is week hopefully as well as changing my cambelt, fixing my lights and replacing the dipstick housing.


----------



## tonksy26

Recieved my sfs tip to replace my autobahn88 tip  it is 1 big trucker ! 8)


----------



## neilc

I nearly ran out of fuel in the search for some super. 5 miles left in the tank and came about a BP with ultimate. Not as good as my normal Tesco Momentum but hey beggars cant be choosers


----------



## hibster

Super Josh said:


> hibster said:
> 
> 
> 
> took first proper trip , portishead to birmingham for new order gig, then back home after (ok so portishead to b'ham was yesterday)
> no problems either way & a pleasure to cruise on the motorway at no more than 70 either way, honest officer
> 
> 
> 
> What were New Order like?
Click to expand...

consensus has current line up sounding the best they've been for years*, they stopped chopping & changing the set some time ago, but current one has ceremony, the perfect kiss, age of consent & temptation, so is solid
they've reworked a lot of the songs but left ceremony untouched

going to both brixton legs this week

*not quite at the mid eighties heyday, but certainly better than they've been since they came back after first hiatus
the brussells gig last year was quite something


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some rear Powerflex 4Motion ARB bushes. The only bushes not already upgraded, and only didn't do these 'cause Superpro don't do 16mm ones, then I forgot all about it.  Until the creaking got enough on my breasts for me to pull finger and do something about it.


----------



## paul4281

Got Michelin Pilot Sports fitted

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h0evrq
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc

Sorted my drives window thanks to looking up old posts on this forum. Major road noise from 40 mph plus coming from top right corner of drivers window!

Little investigation and i found the bottom right torx screw that holds window in place had loosened off by about half a turn. Tightened her up and she is as good as new!

Love these forums as i would not have had a clue how to sort it if it was not for you guys!


----------



## numb3r9

..............fitted parking sensors, removed the alarm to try the battery fix and finally removed the longitudinal sensor ready for replacement.

Now to spend some more cash.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered TTRS brake mod parts arrive at the stealers wednesday.... And will be having some warranty work done free of charge... 

Damien.


----------



## Roco

Well last Thursday got my Modshack remap, yesterday induction kit and new DV fitted and last night ruined a tank of petrol....but all in good fun.

I cannot believe the difference a remap makes.....i thought my car was quick before....holy smoke. I've just learned how to smile again !     

If anyone in the Ayrshire area looking for a map I know just the man.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered TTRS brake mod parts arrive at the stealers wednesday.... And will be having some warranty work done free of charge... Damien.





> Got Michelin Pilot Sports fitted


Getting ready then guys :lol: :lol: Its infectious this trackday stuff


----------



## tonksy26

Realised this time of year mot/tax/insurance is all due and that I'm struggling to run the car ! ignore the fact I just bought a sfs tip


----------



## 4ndrew

tonksy26 said:


> Realised this time of year mot/tax/insurance is all due and that I'm struggling to run the car ! ignore the fact I just bought a sfs tip


Me too, just booked my NCT and payed my tax, fortunately my insurance is in September!


----------



## ianboom

Thrashed my wife's Clio 182 around curborough's twisty sprint circuit and bought my eldest lad a '52 plate Clio on the way home-his first car.

Should have posted this on the Clio forum shouldn't I? :roll:

Changed the stat on my V6 last Friday


----------



## VSPURS

Booked a Wing Walking experience! 8)


----------



## ades tt 180

VSPURS said:


> Booked a Wing Walking experience! 8)


your supposed to be on the inside of a plane!! :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

ades tt 180 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked a Wing Walking experience! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> your supposed to be on the inside of a plane!! :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

130mph on the outside sounds like fun though! :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...got a little fettling before the Big Day on Monday. Actually, that's not what it's for; just finally managed my first log via VCDS-Lite and was a little disappointed. Still, not bad for someone still with a stock zorst... :?


----------



## Nogaro TT

Reached 95,000 miles!


----------



## Garth

... Taxed and drove my TT for the first time in 3 months


----------



## cam69

I got my TT back after 6weeks of having a full engine rebuild so happy i no longer have to drive round in a citroen berling  o


----------



## Diveratt

VSPURS said:


> Booked a Wing Walking experience! 8)


Cheap seats on Ryan Air ?


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some Siemens 630cc injectors & a spacer kit so they'll fit the fuel rail. Sod it. 

Guess you've not seen the last of me, Wak - for at least 3 reasons now. :wink:


----------



## New2AudiTT

cam69 said:


> I got my TT back after 6weeks of having a full engine rebuild so happy i no longer have to drive round in a citroen berling  o


and the bill was for??


----------



## merlin c

New2AudiTT said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my TT back after 6weeks of having a full engine rebuild so happy i no longer have to drive round in a citroen berling  o
> 
> 
> 
> and the bill was for??
Click to expand...

Oh Its so crass to ask someone how much NewaudiTT, PM me how much Cam69, see, much more civilised :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## New2AudiTT

merlin c said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my TT back after 6weeks of having a full engine rebuild so happy i no longer have to drive round in a citroen berling  o
> 
> 
> 
> and the bill was for??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Its so crass to ask someone how much NewaudiTT, PM me how much Cam69, see, much more civilised :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

  sorry

Just wanted to get an idea of how UK prices compare to here


----------



## greyhound

Today i went for a joy ride, stepped on it, hit the limiter on every gear and had what can only be compared to an orgasm, aiiight


----------



## Rich196

Gave up with work, and fitted one of my upper boost hoses, onto the throttle body. Bit fiddly but not to bad. Dove home, and experience my 1st blown boost hose. Lodged it back on and kept off boost and drove home. Didnt come off from the throttle body end either. One new clip latter and now holding a happy 25psi leak free


----------



## merlin c

Oh Its so crass to ask someone how much NewaudiTT, PM me how much Cam69, see, much more civilised :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
 sorry

Just wanted to get an idea of how UK prices compare to here[/quote]

Sorry NewaudiTT, I was only playing around, of course we all want to know the cost of things, sorry mate.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GanXteR

Had a stage 1 Revo remap and one of these...










Also the best drive home, i've ever had 

ps. big thanks to vspurs [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

ganxter said:


> Had a stage 1 Revo remap and one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> Also the best drive home, i've ever had
> 
> ps. big thanks to vspurs [smiley=cheers.gif]


Is it good then?
You need to pop round later and show me the switch etc!


----------



## Charlesuk

what is this?! it looks like it could be fun because it has the word fun on the box. where can i get one?


----------



## GanXteR

VSPURS said:


> Is it good then?
> You need to pop round later and show me the switch etc!


Yeah it's wicked mate! Gave it some all they way home and got through quite abit of fuel :lol:



Charlesuk said:


> what is this?! it looks like it could be fun because it has the word fun on the box. where can i get one?


It's a Revo serial port switch and you can change the performance between modes. It has a valet mode that stops the car from going above 3k revs. It has an anti theft mode that stops it going anywhere. 2 performance modes and then stock.

You only have to put the switch in when you want to change the way the car behaves, sweet eh?


----------



## Garth

ganxter said:


> It's a Revo serial port switch and you can change the performance between modes. It has a valet mode that stops the car from going above 3k revs. It has an anti theft mode that stops it going anywhere. 2 performance modes and then stock.
> 
> You only have to put the switch in when you want to change the way the car behaves, sweet eh?


I had the same thing on my Ibiza Cupra back in 2004. I must have used the switch twice in total. It took so long to change programs, I decided it wasn't worth it. Does it still take 5 minutes to change programs?


----------



## Adam-tt

It takes 30-60 seconds to change the map/settings had mine for a year and used it twice you don't really need to adjust the map settings as they should be set up perfect to start with
Anti theft mode is great though the car starts but you can't rev it


----------



## VSPURS

Adam-tt said:


> It takes 30-60 seconds to change the map/settings had mine for a year and used it twice you don't really need to adjust the map settings as they should be set up perfect to start with
> Anti theft mode is great though the car starts but you can't rev it


I like the sound of the Anti-theft mode!


----------



## Adam-tt

That's the only reason I have one


----------



## GanXteR

Does it have any effect on your insurance?

Other than going up I mean... :lol:


----------



## jamman

ganxter said:


> Does it have any effect on your insurance?
> 
> Other than going up I mean... :lol:


Err you need to tell your insurance now


----------



## GanXteR

> Err you need to tell your insurance now


Sorry if that was took the wrong way but I was talking about the anti theft mode...


----------



## LordG71

good work Ganxter 

Today I drove to London and back for a morning meeting [smiley=bigcry.gif] but counted 8 TT's on my journey up and down the M40


----------



## jamman

Bloody horrible drive down in the torrential rain after a night shift to visit the boys at TTS.

Having SuperPro bushes fitted front, back and sideways then alignment.

Also having the gearbox and rear diff oil changed since its 133k old.


----------



## TTSPORT666

ganxter said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it good then?
> You need to pop round later and show me the switch etc!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's wicked mate! Gave it some all they way home and got through quite abit of fuel :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlesuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is this?! it looks like it could be fun because it has the word fun on the box. where can i get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Revo serial port switch and you can change the performance between modes. It has a valet mode that stops the car from going above 3k revs. It has an anti theft mode that stops it going anywhere. 2 performance modes and then stock.
> 
> You only have to put the switch in when you want to change the way the car behaves, sweet eh?
Click to expand...

Just love the idea of valet mode.... wouldnt have to worry about her when she goes to the stealers for a service. (stamps and i do the 5k service)  
Damien.


----------



## No.25

Had a very productive one:

1. Received my set of pressed metal number plates with personalised registration number.
2. Received my Snow Foam Lance.
3. Received SPS switch from Ebay seller in readiness for Revo Remap next Thursday.
4. Booked my car for a front set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrical 2 to be fitted tomorrow.
5. Ordered new Audi Ingolstadt OEM dealership number plate surrounds for (1).
6. Added new front grille works to Remap works next Thursday.
7. Got confirmation of my place at a Detailing Training Day with Kelly at KDS and Dodo Juice.
8. Sold the TVR!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Work suffered a little...


----------



## Mondo

...had a mixed bag. Had a good old look at that inlet manifold bracket, the one that's not attached to the manifold post phenolic spacer, to see if I could get it off and think about how to attach it back to the manifold. Can't see a way to get the fecker off, so I guess it's staying a) on the block, and b) off the IM. :?

Cleaned the IAT sensor with some Isoclene, not that I think it made any difference. Looked pretty much the same as when I started. Logging will tell.

Was gonna clean the MAF sensor but I didn't realise Audi have put some 5-pointed nut head on the MAF - and that there's a wee spike in the centre of it, so your driver has to have a hollow 5-star pattern. Never seen that before and, suffice to say, I don't have said driver. Guess it's not getting cleaned after all. Still, I suspect it doesn't matter; did a test the other day with a borrowed 'control' MAF and got the same log data, so I probably would have wasted my time anyway.

Gave the polished IM, TB and CP a bit of a, er, polish. Checked oil and coolant, ready for Monday.  Will do tyres later. No sign of my Powerflex 16mm 4Motion rear ARB bushes, and I'll be fecked if I'm gonna lube up the existing squeaky feckers in the meantime.


----------



## Mike46

Joined the big black knob club!


----------



## jamman

jamman said:


> Bloody horrible drive down in the torrential rain after a night shift to visit the boys at TTS.
> 
> Having SuperPro bushes fitted front, back and sideways then alignment.
> 
> Also having the gearbox and rear diff oil changed since its 133k old.


Drive back was just as bloody bad fecking rain so no chance to really test out my new Superpro bush set up but I'm sure I will get to soon.

Dave Hill did the work today and was superb as always not seeming to be bothered by my constant interuptions but I think they are used to me by now.

All the bushes have done their job as I'm spot on now alignment wise and not an adjustable tie bar in sight :wink:

Dave pointed out how clean the metal collecting magnets were when he changed my rear diff and gearbox oil so that's all good news.

Didn't really take any pictures as there is not much to see but the kit is basically what you see below less the ARB bushes that I didn't need but including the smaller bushes to go in my defcons.


----------



## merlin c

Bet the steering and suspension is now as tight as a nuns crutch, Good upgrade, I need to upgrade mine also, get R32 arb's first though, a bit at a time, yea like that works. NOT :lol:


----------



## jamman

merlin c said:


> Bet the steering and suspension is now as tight as a nuns crutch, Good upgrade, I need to upgrade mine also, get R32 arb's first though, a bit at a time, yea like that works. NOT :lol:


Think the R32/H&R ARBs are the mod that will give you most bang for your buck make such a big difference makes you wonder why they weren't bloody on out of the factory like that :evil:


----------



## Tritium

jamman said:


>


Wish you wouldn't leave your dirty mug on the tray James. Hasn't Ola trained you yet? :roll: :-*


----------



## jamman

Tritium said:


> Hasn't Ola trained you yet? :roll: :-*


Yes I am _*fully *_trained in begging :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

Made the RS bleed  :?  had its yearly acid bath :twisted:


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> Made the RS bleed  :?  had its yearly acid bath :twisted:


Dear Shag, Please explain


----------



## No.25

bigsyd said:


> Made the RS bleed  :?  had its yearly acid bath :twisted:


Iron X?


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet the steering and suspension is now as tight as a nuns crutch, Good upgrade, I need to upgrade mine also, get R32 arb's first though, a bit at a time, yea like that works. NOT :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the R32/H&R ARBs are the mod that will give you most bang for your buck make such a big difference makes you wonder why they weren't bloody on out of the factory like that :evil:
Click to expand...

only one thing to say Defcons. And they were out of the factory like that till they sold them to people that could not drive !!!!! Rant over


----------



## bigsyd

No.25 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made the RS bleed  :?  had its yearly acid bath :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron X?
Click to expand...

Top of the class :lol: considering it was done about 12 months ago, and in 12 months has probably done less than 3000 miles and lives undercover it had a lot of fallout on the paint :x


----------



## jays_225

i really really missed my tt today! i keep running the mods i could of done through my head. although i love my a4 cab i really miss the tt [smiley=bigcry.gif] feeling a bit glum. still when the weathers nice n i got the roof doen all will no doubt be good!


----------



## No.25

bigsyd said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made the RS bleed  :?  had its yearly acid bath :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron X?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top of the class :lol: considering it was done about 12 months ago, and in 12 months has probably done less than 3000 miles and lives undercover it had a lot of fallout on the paint :x
Click to expand...

City living?


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Was gonna clean the MAF sensor but I didn't realise Audi have put some 5-pointed nut head on the MAF - and that there's a wee spike in the centre of it, so your driver has to have a hollow 5-star pattern. Never seen that before and, suffice to say, I don't have said driver. Guess it's not getting cleaned after all. Still, I suspect it doesn't matter; did a test the other day with a borrowed 'control' MAF and got the same log data, so I probably would have wasted my time anyway.)


Busy day Mondo!! If I understand your problem correctly, you can get a whole set of "tamper proof torx" bits from Amazon.co.uk for under 10 GPB and get it Saturday.


----------



## Mondo

A-ha! Cheers, Tim. These would probably do nicely: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003 ... d_i=468294

£7 delivered - bargain!

And typical; I've just checked a set of L-shaped Torx keys I've got. Half have the other end hollowed out, to fit these 'tamper proof' torx bolts - but they're all 6-point, and I think my MAF is one of the 'lucky' ones with 5-point bolts. Fook.

Oh well, coupla quid ain't gonna hurt.


----------



## Mike46

Fitted my magnex exhaust and neuspeed induction kit, yet to hear the gains fully but looks awesome! 

And before anyone mentions it I know it's not quiet straight :lol: needs a bit of adjustment!

Also has anyone had any problem with the neuspeed heat shield being squashed against the battery cover?


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah mine is squashed in there. Should still be able to screw down though unless you have 3" tip then it will be a real struggle to get it all lined up. As I found out last week haha

Have you got a DV aswell ? Will make the DV really loud if you have. Can hear mine miles away.


----------



## jamman

It's not straight :wink:

Never could get my heat shield to fit properly because of the custom install etc


----------



## Mike46

Yeah I have got a 3 inch tip :lol: managed to get 1 bolt in, decided to leave the other one out. Yeah I have a forge valve, dumps pretty loud now 

Haha you just couldn't resist pointing out its not straight! :lol:


----------



## k10rgr

Passed MOT - no advisories.
Major service - oil, filters, plugs, haldex.

Kevin..


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Yeah I have got a 3 inch tip :lol: managed to get 1 bolt in, decided to leave the other one out. Yeah I have a forge valve, dumps pretty loud now
> 
> Haha you just couldn't resist pointing out its not straight! :lol:


Looks good, not hard to change are they really! I know I did mine twice hahaha. Nice one for getting it done without getting rained on!


----------



## tonksy26

I don't have a clue how u got it to fit then haha mines a mile out


----------



## Rich196

tonksy26 said:


> I don't have a clue how u got it to fit then haha mines a mile out


Bloody hell that is miles out, wonder whether the tips have been moulded slightly different, mike has the Badger tip do you have the SFS?


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Looks good, not hard to change are they really! I know I did mine twice hahaha. Nice one for getting it done without getting rained on!


Yeah it wasnt to bad once i had got hold of a new sleeve clamp as mine had completely rusted! :lol:



tonksy26 said:


> I don't have a clue how u got it to fit then haha mines a mile out


Mines nothing like that! :lol: was a bit of a squeeze but mine sits much further in than that, have you got the badger tip?


----------



## Mondo

...got my rear ARB superpro bushes. Doubt I'll fit them this weekend; not with the weather we're expecting. :?


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah sfs tip. I could push it back but it felt like i was putting real pressure on the tip and it didnt feel good at all.


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, not hard to change are they really! I know I did mine twice hahaha. Nice one for getting it done without getting rained on!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it wasnt to bad once i had got hold of a new sleeve clamp as mine had completely rusted! :lol:
Click to expand...

You twat Iv got one you could have had!!!!!


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> You twat Iv got one you could have had!!!!!


Well i didn't know! :lol: a brand new one? why?!

Yet to see if my exhaust is louder than yours  Think you may have the edge going by first impressions :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You twat Iv got one you could have had!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i didn't know! :lol: a brand new one? why?!
> 
> Yet to see if my exhaust is louder than yours  Think you may have the edge going by first impressions :lol:
Click to expand...

you taking it to work tomorrow, I may pop in?? How can mine be louder the magnex is meant to make yours ears bleed. I am getting a nice pop those when lifting off  Id love to think it shoots flame too haha


----------



## Adam-tt

try tapping the throttle while decelerating


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> try tapping the throttle while decelerating


Yeh buddy


----------



## warrenstuart

For once it wasn't raining, so washed & dried, glass cleaned, tyre shine applied then it started to lightly spit with rain so that ruled polishing out :evil: 
So instead i did some detailing to plastic parts with Autoglym Bumper Care, kick panels, trim inside boot shut above lights and under bonnet, all looking very nice


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> you taking it to work tomorrow, I may pop in?? How can mine be louder the magnex is meant to make yours ears bleed. I am getting a nice pop those when lifting off  Id love to think it shoots flame too haha


Probably not cos Josh might crap himself :lol: So you may have to wait until Sunday to hear the beast!



Adam-tt said:


> try tapping the throttle while decelerating


Yeah will do, i havent driven it yet, but thats what my last car did so i'm hoping i get a few pops


----------



## Adam-tt

is ur magnex non res?


----------



## Mike46

Adam-tt said:


> is ur magnex non res?


It has a centre box so res im guessing?


----------



## Adam-tt

yeah you want to get that box removed the magnex is a beast then


----------



## TT SMITHY

tonksy26 said:


> Yeah sfs tip. I could push it back but it felt like i was putting real pressure on the tip and it didnt feel good at all.


Trim the hose other side of the MAF back so you can move the heat shield back in position


----------



## Mike46

Adam-tt said:


> yeah you want to get that box removed the magnex is a beast then


Yeah the res is a bit too sedate still! :lol: Any idea where I can get hold of a straight through centre section?

Would like to hear a non res magnex but your a bit far away from me :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you want to get that box removed the magnex is a beast then
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the res is a bit too sedate still! :lol: Any idea where I can get hold of a straight through centre section?
> 
> Would like to hear a non res magnex but your a bit far away from me :lol:
Click to expand...

Heard it tonight, its a nice perrr but a very oem volume. Better not tho! Nothing like my non res Milltek 

Did you enjoy my drive by mike? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4ndrew

Mike46 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you want to get that box removed the magnex is a beast then
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the res is a bit too sedate still! :lol: Any idea where I can get hold of a straight through centre section?
> 
> Would like to hear a non res magnex but your a bit far away from me :lol:
Click to expand...

Never too far away to hear a non res magnex


----------



## LordG71

...am going to be paint-balling all day. It is my eldest son's birthday bash, he is 16 next week [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] - good preparation for my first Triathlon of the year (tomorrow) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

. . am off go-karting on a stag do in Birmingham! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mike46

4ndrew said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you want to get that box removed the magnex is a beast then
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the res is a bit too sedate still! :lol: Any idea where I can get hold of a straight through centre section?
> 
> Would like to hear a non res magnex but your a bit far away from me :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never too far away to hear a non res magnex
Click to expand...

Anyone in the south got a non res magnex?


----------



## Rich196

Got under the car to fit my brake ducts and found.......










Yup, 2 snails hitch hikers. I don't know what this says about my driving / car haha.










All fitted, I left the snails there I believe it is a unique mod!!!


----------



## paul4281

Most people would have kept that to themselves Rich, but you're among friends so there'll be no piss taking.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Absolutely not. I mean, what kind of Forum do you think this is? :roll:

...paid some very nice men to clean my car for me. Not a bad job, and saves me shagging my back up more than it already is. Too wet to fit the rear ARB bushes so will put up with the squeaking for another week. Checked fluids/pressure ready for Sunday. :twisted: Cleaned up the yellow brake fluid reservoir so it's now, er, yellow. May spray it black another day.


----------



## paul4281

Mondo said:


> ...paid some very nice men to clean my car for me. Not a bad job, and saves me shagging my back up more than it already is.


That's what I should have done, now flat out on bean bag with back ache.&#8230;

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225

I done an Oil change with new filter and sump plug for the 1st time  went pretty easy and i was able to squeeze my skinny arms in the tight space available to get the filter off by hand :lol:

I also gave it a good clean as it hadn't been done in 3 weeks due to weather :roll: really want to clay it then pull out the pc ( g220 ) and give the paint a good detail but again need better weather [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

paul4281 said:


> That's what I should have done, now flat out on bean bag with back ache.&#8230;


Getting old's a bitch, ain't it? Mind you, as a colleague of mine says, it's better than the alternative... :wink:


----------



## holliett

Had my first race since BT conversion and couldn't of been against a better car..... TT v6 

his went well!! But not well enough! Muhahahah


----------



## paul4281

Too true Mondo but getting old does allow grumpiness

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VSPURS

holliett said:


> Had my first race since BT conversion and couldn't of been against a better car..... TT v6
> 
> his went well!! But not well enough! Muhahahah


Like!!!!


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Roof down, tonneau cover fitted for the first time since I bought the car. 30 seconds to pop into place, easy peasy. Took a nice drive up to Carmarthen for a spot of lunch. Opted for the longer, scenic route.... something I find myself doing quite often since owning a TT.


----------



## jamman

Drove back from London and loved every mile pushed the car hard and enjoyed myself with numerous Merc,
BMW and a few Mk2 TTS owners all left scratching their heads.

I love it :lol:


----------



## Charlie

holliett said:


> Had my first race since BT conversion and couldn't of been against a better car..... TT v6
> 
> his went well!! But not well enough! Muhahahah


You could have smoked that fool with a simple remap 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo

Charlie said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my first race since BT conversion and couldn't of been against a better car..... TT v6
> 
> his went well!! But not well enough! Muhahahah
> 
> 
> 
> You could have smoked that fool with a simple remap
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Was gonna say you don't need a BT to whip a V6. 

(light blue touch paper, stand well back...)


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Mondo said:


> Was gonna say you don't need a BT to whip a V6.
> 
> (light blue touch paper, stand well back...)


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Funny as!!


----------



## Mondo

:lol:


----------



## iktank

First polish of the year, dont look too bad


----------



## VSPURS

. . . completed a 300 mile round trip to Goodwood and back to be confident the car is ready for Luxembourg!

Ran like a dream, there and back.

Can't wait for next weekend!


----------



## ianboom

Went drifting!

Bought a groupon drift session for £69 a couple of months ago, went today.

I driven lots of different cars in lots of different situations (off road, rally, track days etc) and this was the hardest by far!

Only spent around 20 mins driving, but it was well worth it!

Ian.


----------



## kazinak

Rich and my self had a little play on private road,
his stage 2 car it is as fast as my strage 1 :lol:


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Rich and my self had a little play on private road,
> his stage 2 car it is as fast as my strage 1 :lol:


Yeh we did!!! Just cos you have some hybrid, magic, boost loving turbo shit going on haha.

3rd gear woot


----------



## kazinak

it was fun  hope it will more tomorrow


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> it was fun  hope it will more tomorrow


Yeh there will! Shame your not driving up with us 

Also discovered puddles = intercooler misting haha


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich, you at stage 2 now?!

Hope you've got a spare clutch hanging around! :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

Today I went to fit my repaired dashpod back in but when I looked at it, the glass for the instruments were dirty on the inside as well as the outside so me being me I couldn't put up with that so I connected it up just to see if it all worked OK and it was great, not just to have all the functions back again but the illumination was so much brighter then before and the temperature guage reads correctly now too so, with the knowledge that it was all working, I disconnected it and took it indoors and took the front face off and dismantled all the glass and washed them, it was amazing how much crap there was, especially on the edges where the aluminium rings are. Anyway, put it all back together again and put it back in the car and gave it another check. It looks great sitting in there now and looks brand new.

Next job up was to give the roof a good clean before I use some Renovo to spruce it up a bit, so I got my trusty steam cleaner out and gave it a once over, I then wiped it over and gave it a hoover and it came up a treat so the roof is now ready for the Renovo to go straight on.

I then carried on where I left off prepping the bodywork ready for the big polish and waxing, it's all done now apart from the front bumper which I would like to do tomorrow as that would complete the prepping stage.

I also finished off the engine bay, I took the black plastic windscreen scuttle finisher off which meant taking the wipers and washers off, all the plastic trim - front slam panel, air cleaner, water reservoir, engine cover, battery cover and air cleaner and gave them a good clean, cleaned the very bottom of the windscreen so the scuttle panel would fit nicely in the groove and cleaned an polished the paintwork within the engine bay. I also took of the chrome strut brace and cleaned and waxed that too. Before fitting all that lot back I then detailed the paintwork behind the bonnet hinges which seemed to take an age but got there in the end. I put every thing back and I have to admit that the engine bay does look very smart now, I'm still not 100% with it yet but the hard part is done.

I'm sure I've done more than that but that will do as I'm getting bored typing this now!! :lol:

Graham


----------



## Guzi

Took some pictures!


----------



## Mondo

...went up to Bedford. Apparenlty they have a track up there or something? :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...went up to Bedford. Apparenlty they have a track up there or something? :roll:


Dunno what you mean! Haha, thanks for organising the run up!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt

Well it was last night, but crashed my car. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

malstt said:


> Well it was last night, but crashed my car. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hope your are okay, and the car can be sorted!


----------



## malstt

yeah im fine thanks, but cars not good. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

malstt said:


> yeah im fine thanks, but cars not good. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Details and photos. Glad your okay, car is only metal even if it precious to you!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Well it was last night, but crashed my car. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Gutted for you mate glad you are OK what damage has the car got :?:


----------



## malstt

Got no pics but hit front right right quarter so light bumper wing bonnet suspension and smashed wheel. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Got no pics but hit front right right quarter so light bumper wing bonnet suspension and smashed wheel. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


All sounds fixable how did you manage that :?:


----------



## numb3r9

.....am still waiting for my longtitudinal sensor to arrive, 9 days and counting.


----------



## malstt

Hit a imprezza he turned in on me.


----------



## Guzi

gutted for ya mate. :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Hit a imprezza he turned in on me.


Has he admitted it was his fault mate :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

My genuine Audi hard top stand arrived


----------



## malstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a imprezza he turned in on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he admitted it was his fault mate :?:
Click to expand...

Not yet but police are involved so hopefully will be ok.


----------



## Jakalus

Love_iTT said:


> Today I went to fit my repaired dashpod back in but when I looked at it, the glass for the instruments were dirty on the inside as well as the outside so me being me I couldn't put up with that so I connected it up just to see if it all worked OK and it was great, not just to have all the functions back again but the illumination was so much brighter then before and the temperature guage reads correctly now too so, with the knowledge that it was all working, I disconnected it and took it indoors and took the front face off and dismantled all the glass and washed them, it was amazing how much crap there was, especially on the edges where the aluminium rings are. Anyway, put it all back together again and put it back in the car and gave it another check. It looks great sitting in there now and looks brand new.
> 
> ....................
> 
> Graham


Who exactly did you get to do the dashpod for you Graham? Would love to know for future reference, especially as you're happy with the work 

Jack


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a imprezza he turned in on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he admitted it was his fault mate :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but police are involved so hopefully will be ok.
Click to expand...

Keep us posted mate


----------



## malstt

Will do.


----------



## Mondo

malstt said:


> Got no pics but hit front right right quarter so light bumper wing bonnet suspension and smashed wheel. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ah, fook. Something similar to me winter before last, but my fault. £4,500 later it was sorted. Hope it's OK for you, esp' as the other bloke's admitted liability.

Good luck.


----------



## Brendanb86

Passed my MOT with no advisories! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Passed my MOT with no advisories! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Good man another year's happy motoring

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt

Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> Good man another year's happy motoring
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Definitely. Even got a comment on my nice clean engine bay 

Also got a comment on the rear tyres rubbing when the 2 fat MOT'ers took it for a spin around the block! :lol:


----------



## Mike46

Found this monstrosity!! :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item35bc0fa50e


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Found this monstrosity!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item35bc0fa50e


Definitely get that for track action, more cooling! Although not sure it would help areo lol

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jays_225

maybe it would look better on a car in different colours and without the massive scoop on top, sort of like vspurs!


----------



## neilc

Diveratt said:


> Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900


Sounds like you are preparing for some serious track action :?: With Yoko AD08 tyres , Brembo brakes etc


----------



## TTSPORT666

Diveratt said:


> Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900


Fantastic well done mate....  you gona join us at the next track day event? 

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt

TTSPORT666 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic well done mate....  you gona join us at the next track day event?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

If I'm home I will what about the north v south RR day ?


----------



## Brendanb86

Driven up to Chesterfield and Huddersfield. On the way, there is a 1.5ish mile stretch of road on the a642 Wakefield Road, and there is 10 speed cameras!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned the AC with 1z Klima-Cleaner, now smells well


----------



## Amaranth

Found my service book which has been missing


----------



## Guzi

Diveratt said:


> Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900


Nice one! how?


----------



## kayone

Brendanb86 said:


> Driven up to Chesterfield and Huddersfield. On the way, there is a 1.5ish mile stretch of road on the a642 Wakefield Road, and there is 10 speed cameras!


Didn't notice any silver TT's! 8)


----------



## 4ndrew

Amaranth said:


> Found my service book which has been missing


Before or after you you got a new one? ;-)


----------



## TTchan

Washed dried and polished my car...then it rained


----------



## Diveratt

Guzi said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! how?
Click to expand...

How what? no one else was bidding on it its a brand new brake setup from an abandoned project Brembo part no. 
#1A1.6007A its the full GT kit with the alloy bells


----------



## Mondo

You jammy [email protected]  I really need to look out for stuff like this.

Mind you, having the money might help too...


----------



## jamman

Fitted my beautiful "WAS" engine bling kit that I bought from WAS many months ago and The TT Shop lost but have now found, yipeeeeeeeeeeee :wink:

PS Nice Kev very nice.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> You jammy [email protected]  I really need to look out for stuff like this.
> 
> Mind you, having the money might help too...


You sure do , the rematch is on


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jammy [email protected]  I really need to look out for stuff like this.
> 
> Mind you, having the money might help too...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do , the rematch is on
Click to expand...

I think FB (Mondo) has gone all chicken on us cousin Neil, cluck cluck cluck.........


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jammy [email protected]  I really need to look out for stuff like this.
> 
> Mind you, having the money might help too...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do , the rematch is on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think FB (Mondo) has gone all chicken on us cousin Neil, cluck cluck cluck.........
Click to expand...

To many BT's for him I reckon


----------



## Mondo




----------



## jamman




----------



## Mondo

Too many G&Ts for you lot, I reckon. Remind me, DB, who owned you on the track - even if it was only by 0.01 seconds? Step up Richard! And Neil, who's lap time in the pi$$ing wet was only 0.6 seconds slower than yours in the (getting) dry? Mine!

It's not me that should be afraid of another...








:-*


----------



## jamman

FB stop talking the talk and WALK the WALK sign up. (pussy)


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Diveratt said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well chuffed, just won a new set of Brembo GT 4 pots and 328mm disks on eBay  £900
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How what? no one else was bidding on it its a brand new brake setup from an abandoned project Brembo part no.
> #1A1.6007A its the full GT kit with the alloy bells
Click to expand...

Think he thought you won it in a raffle. :lol:


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> FB stop talking the talk and WALK the WALK sign up. (pussy)


I thought I walked the walk pretty well last Monday. :wink:

And spun the spun. Twice. 

But seriously, folks, is there another track day to sign up for? Did I miss that? Time for a wander thru the Events section methinks.


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> You jammy [email protected]  I really need to look out for stuff like this.
> 
> Mind you, having the money might help too...


I was a bit I thought a set of brakes was going to cost me about 2k


----------



## mkay99

Finally getting round to doing all the little things to my car that need to be done....especially before a remap! By Wak hopefully! Called Audi about coil packs, being done for free! Service parts ordered. Brakes ordered. A few little annoying bits n bobs in the interior done. Some to go yet..but main things are getting sorted. Bring on next month!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Relocated the N249 on the qS


----------



## GanXteR

YELLOW_TT said:


> Relocated the N249 on the qS


Didn't remove it then andy?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ganxter said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relocated the N249 on the qS
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't remove it then andy?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

No just relocated it


----------



## nimbus197

Today i took my 2001 TT for MOT and passed with no adviseories.


----------



## tonksy26

Fitted power flex dog bone bushes. Old 1's were knackered so made quite abit of difference. Also put my front motorised number plate back on after it broke drifting in the snow over the winter. No more stares off the police anymore.


----------



## cdavies360

Haggled the insurance company down to a reasonable rate.

Churchill wanted £1400 with no protected NCB

Admiral renewal started at £922 unprotected. £1007 protected.

Elephant Quoted £899 protected so Admiral matched and then beat them then put my gf down as my 'partner' and got it down to the nice figure of £712.86. Very pleased.

25 yr old, 7 yrs driving, 5 NCB


----------



## Rich196

cdavies360 said:


> Haggled the insurance company down to a reasonable rate.
> 
> Churchill wanted £1400 with no protected NCB
> 
> Admiral renewal started at £922 unprotected. £1007 protected.
> 
> Elephant Quoted £899 protected so Admiral matched and then beat them then put my gf down as my 'partner' and got it down to the nice figure of £712.86. Very pleased.
> 
> 25 yr old, 7 yrs driving, 5 NCB


seems expensive, mine is less than £800 21 tears old , business use, 3 year no claims 4 years driving. 15k miles a year. Admiral


----------



## kayone

28 Years Old - 5 Years NCB - £450 - 8K miles PA.


----------



## neilc

Embarassed a Mk2 TTS at a set of traffic lights , the look on his face was priceless :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . been trav'lin' . . . lost luggage . . . sleeping in airports . . . no touch with the internet given all the goings on . . . lost all track of TTforum posts. But here I am back. Saw something when I got a moment's connection that showed a neuspeed induction unit rather jammed in the engine bay. I'll try to find it and respond as I've had the same issue when the APR stage 3+ was put in. They couldn't fit the Neuspeed. I could, but I had to get K&N filters to help find me a filter that would fit in there. They did and success.


----------



## Vrroom

Mike46 said:


> Fitted my magnex exhaust and neuspeed induction kit, yet to hear the gains fully but looks awesome!
> 
> And before anyone mentions it I know it's not quiet straight :lol: needs a bit of adjustment!
> 
> Also has anyone had any problem with the neuspeed heat shield being squashed against the battery cover?


When NGP Racing put in the APR 3" stuff, they said they had to return my induction to the OEM. I was able to get the Neuspeed back in again, but I had to get K&N to help me with a special 3" based, conical filter that would fit in there. The heat dam worked as did the new K&N filter. It does but up against the battery cowling for sure . . . but it doesn't have to bend to be in there. Maybe it's just my specific configuration that allows it?








:?


----------



## Mike.S

I had to tell my wife about the business trip to New York...

Ipad2, Mac mini, Hooky watches from China Town, and massive bar bill..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Followed by [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

[smiley=behead.gif]

Mike....


----------



## New2AudiTT

Mike.S said:


> I had to tell my wife about the business trip to New York...
> 
> Ipad2, Mac mini, Hooky watches from China Town, and massive bar bill..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Followed by [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> Mike....


     Reminds me of somebody. Heading to Texas next month business trip :wink: . will see how it goes


----------



## Mike.S

Problem its the 7th trip in a year...

Some great deals..

Apple TV, Track Pad and re-furb iPads are the ones to get... also Canon Cameras from Amazon are awesome.

Top tip - get Amazon to deliver to hotel or local address and avoid any tax paid in the Apple store 

Mike....


----------



## LordG71

...am sitting in Gatwick airport waiting to jump on a plane to Orlando...have a good week folks


----------



## Nikos3008

One coat of e-tech was unsure before but glad ive done it now


----------



## TTchan

^^ looks good


----------



## Mondo

...wussed out of changing my rear ARB bushes. Got her jacked up and wheels off, but wasn't confident I could get to the bracket bolts enough, and didn't want to drop the zorst/shield. Oh well, gave everything a good spray of silicone while I was there, which cured the creak, so def' the ARB bushes. Will need to call in a professional methinks.

And took lots of photos of a leak I've found back there. Will post separately. :?


----------



## stainzy

Just fixed head light washers. Was the 20 amp fuse as indicated by other threads there like jet washes ;-)


----------



## Guzi

neilc said:


> Embarassed a Mk2 TTS at a set of traffic lights , the look on his face was priceless :lol:


How did you see his face if you shot away from him :roll:


----------



## Garth

Nikos3008 said:


> One coat of e-tech was unsure before but glad ive done it now


That looks excellent, well done


----------



## ades tt 180

finally got my new lcd screen fitted...and treated myself to some white dials too... 


















only took me 13 months to get it done!


----------



## NoMark

..... fitted the Angel Eyes I've had for the last couple of months.

Apologies for the crappy camera phone pics.



















Took me about 6 hours to do, considering I'd never split headlights or taken the front end off the TT before I'm quite happy with that. I'd be a lot quicker if I had to do it again. 

I've got them coming on as DRL's with the ignition. SWMBO is well happy 

Oops! Forget to thank WAK for his guide on fitting Angel Eyes. The job is an absolute breeze when you follow the guide.


----------



## GrandeD

Spent the last 7 hours cleaning and machine polishing the tt this morning/afternoon the paintwork when from this:









to this:









 will hopefully take some decent pictures a bit later on this evening/tonight too


----------



## gogs

NoMark said:


> ..... fitted the Angel Eyes I've had for the last couple of months.
> 
> Apologies for the crappy camera phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me about 6 hours to do, considering I'd never split headlights or taken the front end off the TT before I'm quite happy with that. I'd be a lot quicker if I had to do it again.
> 
> I've got them coming on as DRL's with the ignition. SWMBO is well happy
> 
> Oops! Forget to thank WAK for his guide on fitting Angel Eyes. The job is an absolute breeze when you follow the guide.


Congrats mate, great, cheap mod


----------



## Brendanb86

Washed the car and Autoglymed all the plastics. Then put on my Kaz specials, reverse light sticker and Quattro stickers... Only problem is that the 'o' didn't stick properly and now it's wonky! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

i have spare letters if you need


----------



## DrrnCour

Got to me car and found someone gave it a slight knock! Tossers!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Prepped my spare grill badge so I can paint it gloss black in the morning


----------



## NoMark

gogs said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... fitted the Angel Eyes I've had for the last couple of months.
> 
> Apologies for the crappy camera phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me about 6 hours to do, considering I'd never split headlights or taken the front end off the TT before I'm quite happy with that. I'd be a lot quicker if I had to do it again.
> 
> I've got them coming on as DRL's with the ignition. SWMBO is well happy
> 
> Oops! Forget to thank WAK for his guide on fitting Angel Eyes. The job is an absolute breeze when you follow the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, great, cheap mod
Click to expand...

Hi Gogs,

Yeah, thanks for the link to the e-bay seller that you sent me. :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY

Yesterday hand polished the entire car [smiley=dizzy2.gif] today finished off waxing [smiley=freak.gif]
never again! i need a polishing machine ! i need a nap after that lot ZZZZzzzz


----------



## TB.Eight

took the hardtop off


----------



## Vrroom

Washed, detailed, spray waxed, and dried on Friday. Yesterday clayed, polished at #3 and #4 fine, and then cleaned off the polish with a citrus cleanser. Today got on the first coat of wax on the TT. Used a new tool today as well . . . a high-intensity LED flood light meant to highlight imperfections in the surface of the paint, polish, or wax. Wow . . . I knew there were many holidays in buffing out wax, but you don't find them until weeks afterwards when the wax whitens. This makes them pop out immediately . . . along with every other imperfection. 14 days until the car show.


----------



## merlin c

Vrroom said:


> Washed, detailed, spray waxed, and dried on Friday. Yesterday clayed, polished at #3 and #4 fine, and then cleaned off the polish with a citrus cleanser. Today got on the first coat of wax on the TT. Used a new tool today as well . . . a high-intensity LED flood light meant to highlight imperfections in the surface of the paint, polish, or wax. Wow . . . I knew there were many holidays in buffing out wax, but you don't find them until weeks afterwards when the wax whitens. This makes them pop out immediately . . . along with every other imperfection. 14 days until the car show.


C'mon you know the rules, pics and lots of them, we love looking at your motor, well I do.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

Impulse buy...


----------



## merlin c

4ndrew said:


> Impulse buy...


Sweeeeet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

Now I just need to get an airbag and get this baby wired up!


----------



## merlin c

4ndrew said:


> Now I just need to get an airbag and get this baby wired up!


Good luck, that aint gona be cheap.... :-?


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> C'mon you know the rules, pics and lots of them, we love looking at your motor, well I do.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Merlin! Will do. Wanted to roll it out of the garage for some pics, but it started raining. Thursday gets the second wax coat. I'll do a set of real pics then.

For now, here are some in the garage . . .


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> Impulse buy...


Nice!


----------



## merlin c

Thanks for the pics Vrroom, never get bored with looking at her..


----------



## numb3r9

....replaced the alarm horn. Tried the fix but the PCB was beyond repair. Managed to source a 2nd hand one and it works just fine.


----------



## 4ndrew

At the NCT centre waiting for the car to be tested. Hopefully it'll be passed


----------



## neilc

Looked at my filthy car and thought I must wash that mud off it from the spin on last Mondays trackday


----------



## TTSPORT666

And have a go at cleaning your alcantara steering wheel Neil. Before the fibres at the top of your wheel bond together for life.. 

please excuse my accent and mispronunciation of alcantara.... :lol:






Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

4ndrew said:


> At the NCT centre waiting for the car to be tested. Hopefully it'll be passed


Failed on emissions, only 15 times higher than they should be...


----------



## jamman

Received my bargain QS rear spats in the post 

Now do I leave them black or colour code them, leave black methinks


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Received my bargain QS rear spats in the post
> 
> Now do I leave them black or colour code them, leave black methinks


Go orange


----------



## 4ndrew

jamman said:


> Received my bargain QS rear spats in the post
> 
> Now do I leave them black or colour code them, leave black methinks


You were the one that got in just b4 me? Dam you!!!

Leave em black for contrast. Go well with ur black repeaters. Can always respray if you decide u don't like it. Nothing lost.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> Received my bargain QS rear spats in the post
> 
> Now do I leave them black or colour code them, leave black methinks


Black the same as your mirrors


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> Black the same as your mirrors


I'm thinking that too Andy 



4ndrew said:


> You were the one that got in just b4 me? Dam you!!!


Hope it wasn't you that tried to gazump me Andrew and pushed the price up  :evil: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

I would get them colour coded.....understated is class.... 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

jamman said:


> Hope it wasn't you that tried to gazump me Andrew and pushed the price up  :evil: :lol:


Nope! I only offered what he was asking, can blame someone else for that ;-)


----------



## ianboom

DrrnCour said:


> Got to me car and found someone gave it a slight knock! Tossers!


Bad news, really pi**es me off when people do that, :twisted: and it's why I sold my last TT in 2004, I had a ding on the door from some ham fisted muppet.

I'm a maintenance engineer for a large supermarket chain and have to park my van in the car park-it's got quite a few dings in it now.

Had any quotes for a repair??


----------



## stainzy

Today I received my pc9-410 and started fitting my aftermarket head unit. Also fitted brake light switch and popped into the dealer and was relieved of 330 pounds for timing belt kit me don't like .......


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Found a little dent in my passenger door [smiley=bigcry.gif] - after a weekend of parking very carefully out of the way of other cars (at a hotel, in an empty pub car park, etc), and looking at the doors every time I got in the car, I can only think it happened at my local auto-bling-shop (R-Tech) where a fat-feck in a big bimmer parked way too close to my car (in an empty car park too!)
His neck was the size of my thigh, but had I seen him do it I'd have had to have had a word. [smiley=furious3.gif]
I also ordered a Meguiars polisher. [smiley=smash.gif] Hopefully the sun will come out some time this year so I can use it...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered egg fried Rice out here in Bankok..... found quite a large insect in my rice..... [smiley=furious3.gif] Said to the waiter WTFook is that  ...... [smiley=oops.gif] ." I SAID EGG FRIED RICE NOT EGG FLIED LICE".... :lol: :lol:

"This is indeed a true story, and apologies to any vegetarians reading this..."no bugs or animals were harmed for comical effect"

Damien.


----------



## tom2018

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered egg fried Rice out here in Bankok..... found quite a large insect in my rice..... [smiley=furious3.gif] Said to the waiter WTFook is that  ...... [smiley=oops.gif] ." I SAID EGG FRIED RICE NOT EGG FLIED LICE".... :lol: :lol:
> 
> "This is indeed a true story, and apologies to any vegetarians reading this..."no bugs or animals were harmed for comical effect"
> 
> Damien.


Haha sounds nice, at least your getting protien lol

I love bankok havnt been for about 7 years though 

Have a great time

Tom


----------



## TTchan

Got my cambelt, water pump and thermostat done


----------



## tonksy26

Replaced my coolant after run pump.


----------



## TB.Eight

Booked in for coil pack recall after car dieing on the way to morrisons today! Quick vagcom scan said cylinder 3 was misfiring


----------



## stainzy

Fitted retro fit aero twin wipers discovered bad lambda sensor "!


----------



## NAFE_P

topped up the oil
topped up the screen wash
fitted a K&N filter
fixed rear plate light that kept falling out
stuck on my TTOC window sticker
stuck on Forge sticker (came with 'big knob'!) and K&N sticker (unsure whether they will stay or not)
and then spent a couple of hours cleaning the engine bay using baby wipes, back to black liquid and elbow grease ...


----------



## Redtoy

did 0 to 80 in 2.3 seconds.....in what ?


----------



## Brendanb86

Stealth at Thorpe Park?


----------



## Redtoy

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] , your not allowed to play anymore  , makes your eyes water at the front !!


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered egg fried Rice out here in Bankok..... found quite a large insect in my rice..... [smiley=furious3.gif] Said to the waiter WTFook is that  ...... [smiley=oops.gif] ." I SAID EGG FRIED RICE NOT EGG FLIED LICE".... :lol: :lol:
> 
> "This is indeed a true story, and apologies to any vegetarians reading this..."no bugs or animals were harmed for comical effect"
> 
> Damien.


They sent out the entree instead of the side dish by accident. Okay as long as they didn't charge you for something you didn't order. Enjoy!


----------



## Brendanb86

Redtoy said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] , your not allowed to play anymore  , makes your eyes water at the front !!


It's incredible at the front. We went at the weekend and first time on we were in the middle. Went on it a second time and queued for front seats and it's a totally different experience. Amazing!


----------



## the_dixtar

Redtoy said:


> did 0 to 80 in 2.3 seconds.....in what ?


Your dreams??


----------



## Mondo

the_dixtar said:


> Redtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> did 0 to 80 in 2.3 seconds.....in what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your dreams??
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## jamman

Oi FB come and play on the 14th July I will miss you if you are not there. [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Nah, think I'm gonna sit this one out. Suspect the wet is the only reason my tyres are still alive! And I'll be blowing just over a grand on her shortly so need to save the pennies.

But I might be there as a spectator. Need to speak to a mate about it first. :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

I thought it wasn't too harsh on the tyres?


----------



## Mondo

Depends on the driver. If I pushed as hard in the dry as I was in the wet I'd be on slicks by the end of the day! 

And in a hedge backwards... :wink:


----------



## neilc

Well I have done three trackdays on my Yokos and they look untouched to me


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> Well I have done three trackdays on my Yokos and they look untouched to me


Not really trying then are you haha!


----------



## neilc

Rich196 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have done three trackdays on my Yokos and they look untouched to me
> 
> 
> 
> Not really trying then are you haha!
Click to expand...

Talk to the hand Rich :lol: :wink:


----------



## the_dixtar

Fitted this last week  my first mod to the car :mrgreen:


----------



## benjy_1

Dont care what people say.. Fly Eyes are cool!!


----------



## Rich196

benjy_1 said:


> Dont care what people say.. Fly Eyes are cool!!


the turbo badge isnt tho!


----------



## Mondo

I'd be more concerned with the uneven tailpipes. :?

But then, I can be a bit anal about stuff. :wink:

And before any of you get your hopes up; not _that _kind of 'anal'. :-*


----------



## TT Stu-82

benjy_1 said:


> Dont care what people say.. Fly Eyes are cool!!


You need shooting for that turbo badge! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## benjy_1

harsh! lol if everyone did the same it would be boring! and yeah it makes me cringe everytime i look at the exhaust but iv already spent 600 on it all together, to get it looking like that. trust me it looked alot worst!


----------



## TT Stu-82

benjy_1 said:


> harsh! lol if everyone did the same it would be boring! and yeah it makes me cringe everytime i look at the exhaust but iv already spent 600 on it all together, to get it looking like that. trust me it looked alot worst!


Jokes aside mate it's your car at the end of the day, thats what modifying is all about, getting it to look how you want it to look. Im sure there's worse things been done to a TT! (Just ;-))!


----------



## Mondo

Fair enough, mate, re: the exhaust. TBH I did dabble with the fly eyes thing myself, but realised (on first attempt) how little light they let the reversing lights show - and I really need those as I reverse into a dark garage pretty much every day.

And I quite like the 'turbo' badge...


----------



## 4ndrew

benjy_1 said:


> harsh! lol if everyone did the same it would be boring! and yeah it makes me cringe everytime i look at the exhaust but iv already spent 600 on it all together, to get it looking like that. trust me it looked alot worst!


It might not be quite so noticeable if you had either a black or v6 valance on it. Just a thought ;-)


----------



## NAFE_P

4ndrew said:


> It might not be quite so noticeable if you had either a black or v6 valance on it. Just a thought ;-)


+1

Also I quite like the Turbo badge  It looks good and it is a Turbo!


----------



## the_dixtar

4ndrew said:


> benjy_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> harsh! lol if everyone did the same it would be boring! and yeah it makes me cringe everytime i look at the exhaust but iv already spent 600 on it all together, to get it looking like that. trust me it looked alot worst!
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be quite so noticeable if you had either a black or v6 valance on it. Just a thought ;-)
Click to expand...

Or if it bothers you that much you could get somehing like this to go around it and just re-position it to suit the gap


----------



## benjy_1

thanks for the advise guys! but whats the difference between the 225 and v6 valance? (i know the v6 is honeycomb black)

and im glad some of you like the turbo badge!! got me rethinking the idea for a min, but i still like it!


----------



## TB.Eight

where did you get the fly eyes from? Something that's been on the cards for me


----------



## GanXteR

http://www.flyeyeskit.co.uk/

I looked at these for an all red rear before Kaz's red sticker :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

benjy_1 said:


> thanks for the advise guys! but whats the difference between the 225 and v6 valance? (i know the v6 is honeycomb black)
> 
> and im glad some of you like the turbo badge!! got me rethinking the idea for a min, but i still like it!


That is the only difference. Same dimentions, just the gaps would look less obvious with it being black. Really stands out against the silver. I'll ps it later if I get a chance to show you ;-)


----------



## Mondo

...got a very tempting quote for some work from TSR... :twisted:


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...got a very tempting quote for some work from TSR... :twisted:


Go for it Mondo! One only lives once!! And what else are you gonna spend it on?


----------



## Mondo

The months of hospital food if the Mrs. finds out? :?

:lol:


----------



## Tritium

Mondo said:


> The months of hospital food if the Mrs. finds out? :?
> 
> :lol:


No mate, funeral expenses...
But then you might as well die at the wheel smiling as battered by a rolling pin.


----------



## benjy_1

4ndrew said:


> benjy_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the advise guys! but whats the difference between the 225 and v6 valance? (i know the v6 is honeycomb black)
> 
> and im glad some of you like the turbo badge!! got me rethinking the idea for a min, but i still like it!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the only difference. Same dimentions, just the gaps would look less obvious with it being black. Really stands out against the silver. I'll ps it later if I get a chance to show you ;-)
Click to expand...

ok cool!, might give it a go


----------



## 4ndrew

benjy_1 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benjy_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the advise guys! but whats the difference between the 225 and v6 valance? (i know the v6 is honeycomb black)
> 
> and im glad some of you like the turbo badge!! got me rethinking the idea for a min, but i still like it!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the only difference. Same dimentions, just the gaps would look less obvious with it being black. Really stands out against the silver. I'll ps it later if I get a chance to show you ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok cool!, might give it a go
Click to expand...

Here you go. only a 30 sec ps, but you get the idea


----------



## Grahamstt

Mondo said:


> ...got a very tempting quote for some work from TSR... :twisted:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> The months of hospital food if the Mrs. finds out? :?
> 
> :lol:


I promise FB if I get the chance I will grass you up :-*


----------



## Rich196

Mondo you have proven you don't need more power! And if you do don't fanny about, go eliminator kit or big turbo! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Well, OK, I got two quotes. One very tempting (for a full exhaust) and one less so (for a BT conversion). Although the BT price was good, and the parts would be excellent, I can't justify such a large amount. So I'll go see Style Dynamics near Staines this Friday, see what they can offer, then decide.

SD are physically close, but TSR's reputation is 2nd to none. Decisions, decisions...

Hmmm... TSR. Then I can pick up an exhaust mani' while there. :roll:


----------



## TB.Eight

Last night


----------



## Mike46

TB.Eight said:


> Last night


Looks good! How long did it take you to get the fuel cap out? I gave up with mine cos it refused to budge! :lol:


----------



## TB.Eight

haha once you get the 3 long ones out its just a big pull. it was harder getting it to sit right on the way back in


----------



## GanXteR

TB.Eight said:


> haha once you get the 3 long ones out its just a big pull. it was harder getting it to sit right on the way back in


Was it painted or powercoated as i want to do this with mine...


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Well, OK, I got two quotes. One very tempting (for a full exhaust) and one less so (for a BT conversion). Although the BT price was good, and the parts would be excellent, I can't justify such a large amount. So I'll go see Style Dynamics near Staines this Friday, see what they can offer, then decide.
> 
> SD are physically close, but TSR's reputation is 2nd to none. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Hmmm... TSR. Then I can pick up an exhaust mani' while there. :roll:


I envy you. :mrgreen: This is a fun decision point to be at. Enjoy!


----------



## TB.Eight

ganxter said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha once you get the 3 long ones out its just a big pull. it was harder getting it to sit right on the way back in
> 
> 
> 
> Was it painted or powercoated as i want to do this with mine...
Click to expand...

painted when i took the motor to the bodyshop, they sprayed it with the small bolts still screwed in so i need to do a bit of touching up to get it looking perfect


----------



## numb3r9

....replaced the longitudinal sensor, still no ESP light on the dash. Will re-scan at the weekend and see if the fault code has cleared and also re-calibrate.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Picked up my Meguiar's G220 polisher from my local mod shop - just need to find a dark blue panel from a local scrap yard to have a practice on, then it's on with the polishing


----------



## Vrroom

. . . (actually yesterday, but ended too late to post) . . . did paint touchups on the wheels (silver), brakes (red), side scoops (nimbus gray), and bolts on the charge pipe (semi-gloss black). Removed, cleaned, and refitted the air filter. Stained black the felt filter on the air filter so everything's black at the air filter except the hose clamp. Started cleaning and dressing the undercarriage. Repolished the intake manifold (seems to get oxidation spots now that it's polished . . . what's that all about, the heat? [smiley=huh2.gif] ). On to more stuff today. 8 days to the show!


----------



## Mondo

Tim, you know you can get treatment for OCD, right? 

Remember to take lots of pics from the show. And good luck.

...decided on taking my beloved to Somerset for a treat. Bridwater, to be precise. And will def' take a long, loving look at their work-of-art exhaust manifold while I'm there.


----------



## GanXteR

Fitted oldguy's polished dipstick today and it looks sweet in the flesh with a nice weighty feel, well impressed.

Just waiting for my bling kit to arrive now and give the bay a good clean as your going to see it now 



Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Fook me, that's a manky mani, Ganxter. Sort it out!


----------



## GanXteR

I knew I'd get some for putting that pic on but it is abit of work in progress honest! :grin:

Not sure what to do with the IM powder coating or polishing after reading nem's fun with the coating and the hassle with polishing in the first place!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Well, two good options:

a) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. They look nice when just clean
b) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. Then spray it with a can of VHT wrinkle black paint and bake it, and refit it. Like I was going to until I got my hands on a polished one. :wink:


----------



## GanXteR

Mondo said:


> Well, two good options:
> 
> a) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. They look nice when just clean
> b) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. Then spray it with a can of VHT wrinkle black paint and bake it, and refit it. Like I was going to until I got my hands on a polished one. :wink:


Cheers for the input mondo I'm feeling the black IM and haven't you got a can of vht black for sale? Hmmm might be a job for my week off...

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TB.Eight

Paid for my bentleys 8)


----------



## Mondo

ganxter said:


> ...haven't you got a can of vht black for sale?...


Did. Sold it. :wink:


----------



## GanXteR

Booo! 

And Bentley's woop woop! Don't you just love new wheels...

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam-tt

ganxter said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two good options:
> 
> a) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. They look nice when just clean
> b) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. Then spray it with a can of VHT wrinkle black paint and bake it, and refit it. Like I was going to until I got my hands on a polished one. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the input mondo I'm feeling the black IM and haven't you got a can of vht black for sale? Hmmm might be a job for my week off...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

B&Q stove paint works a treat someone on here did it and it came out really well


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ray you have a way with words......did you do your own polishing? thought your right arm looked larger than your left... :lol: 
Damien


----------



## GanXteR

Adam-tt said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two good options:
> 
> a) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. They look nice when just clean
> b) take the IM off, soak it in some degreaser of some sort, and blast the fecker with a pressure washer. Then spray it with a can of VHT wrinkle black paint and bake it, and refit it. Like I was going to until I got my hands on a polished one. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the input mondo I'm feeling the black IM and haven't you got a can of vht black for sale? Hmmm might be a job for my week off...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B&Q stove paint works a treat someone on here did it and it came out really well
Click to expand...

Might be worth a shot Adam gotta be better than how it looks right now

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

True with the stove paint. I liked the idea of the VHT and if I'd had a spare IM I'd probably have done it, 'cause it takes some time to spray, dry, spray/dry again, bake, refit. I just didn't have the time.

Still, at least now Wak doesn't point to my IM and say, 'Duuullll'.


----------



## GanXteR

Mondo said:


> Still, at least now Wak doesn't point to my IM and say, 'Duuullll'.


Best not let wak see mine then ha!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ray you have a way with words......did you do your own polishing? thought your right arm looked larger than your left... :lol:
> Damien


No, I paid someone to polish it for me. 

Actually, it came polished. 

Now I'm getting a professional to polish another one for a friend. 

And Damien, it sounds like you've got at least two hot dates available should you want. Can't say I was paying _quite _so much attention to your tight jeans as others... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: :lol: unlike your good self Ray i do all my own polishing.....  
Damien


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Semi-seriously, as you probably know mine was swapped for an already-polished one, and my duff one is being polished to be returned to the original donor. If the polisher ever pulls finger and actually DOES THE WORK. :?


----------



## Grahamstt

Adam-tt said:


> B&Q stove paint works a treat someone on here did it and it came out really well












 

Dont forget to polish and laquer the fuel rail


----------



## Adam-tt

i couldnt find your pictures


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Tim, you know you can get treatment for OCD, right?
> 
> Remember to take lots of pics from the show. And good luck.
> 
> ...decided on taking my beloved to Somerset for a treat. Bridwater, to be precise. And will def' take a long, loving look at their work-of-art exhaust manifold while I'm there.


Ha! I call my OCD a style, not a diagnosis. Professionals near me say I'm "a highly functional OCD." I try to use it to my advantage without running everyone off!! :lol:

Lots of pics will be taken at the show. I'll post. Thanks for the luck!

Get the exhaust manifold!!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

. . . pulled the trunk all apart. Removed the Stratmosphere liner, the OEM liner, the spare tire, the tool set, and jack . . . vacuumed and cleaned it. Never had any of this apart before . . . determined I was missing the OEM wrench . . . ordered that and it will be here Tuesday in time for the show. Put everything back together as it will be the easiest way to transport it . .. even though I'll pull it all apart again at the show and display it alongside the car (along with the first aid kit, manuals, etc.).

Also, polished off the excess wax on the inside edges of the trunk lid and the hood (the boot and bonnet?) . . . as well as cleaned the trunk and hood wells.

Pics in pic of the day.

Tomorrow I'll detail the engine.


----------



## TB.Eight

Just bought some adapters for my new wheels. I really need to stop spending now lol


----------



## Mondo

Grahamstt said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> B&Q stove paint works a treat someone on here did it and it came out really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to polish and laquer the fuel rail
Click to expand...

Nice. If I ever run out of stuff to do (ha ha) I might acquire a spare BAM head and try VHTing the bugger. One day. Around 2032...


----------



## Vrroom

. . . polished the chrome muffler, aluminum muffler well . . . and detailed the rear underside. Detailed the front grill and the wheels . . .and began polishing the inside of the wheels' interior rims. Pics in pic of the day. One week to the show.


----------



## charliett79

Got a lateral acceleration sensor, need to fit it and zero it in VAGCOM.

Painted the rear calipers, then snapped a tuner bolt in the spacer when refitting the wheels lol.

Fit some new roof gutter trims.

Fit my new battery cover.

Removed the front seats to give the carpet a good shampoo and clean. I also cleaned the seat runners up and added a dab of fresh White grease.


----------



## Vrroom

charliett79 said:


> Got a lateral acceleration sensor, need to fit it and zero it in VAGCOM.
> 
> Painted the rear calipers, then snapped a tuner bolt in the spacer when refitting the wheels lol.
> 
> Fit some new roof gutter trims.
> 
> Fit my new battery cover.
> 
> Removed the front seats to give the carpet a good shampoo and clean. I also cleaned the seat runners up and added a dab of fresh White grease.


Good day's work Charlie! And that's some serious carpet cleaning. I've got to take instruction from you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nikos3008

Gave the car a clean for first time in two weeks with no rain


----------



## VSPURS

. . fitted this:


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> . . fitted this:


That's spooky so did I, really pleased with them .


----------



## Mike46

Done a lot to the car today, or shall I say Kaz has done a lot to my car! :lol: :lol:

He is actually a forum legend, top bloke!

Will get some pics up later when it's clean!


----------



## Mike46

Spot the Difference! 

Before:

















After:

























Cheers Kaz!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## charliett79

Thanks Vroom.

Got my list of jobs that need doing since I bought it, gradually getting through it. Got the airbag 6335 fault to sort next haha.


----------



## stainzy

charliett79 said:


> Thanks Vroom.
> 
> Got my list of jobs that need doing since I bought it, gradually getting through it. Got the airbag 6335 fault to sort next haha.


be carefull My air bag light came on I scanned it straight away and it was 6335 the light was only on 10 mins and my drivers side seat air bag deployed be carefull remove control unit


----------



## charliett79

Cheers Stainsy.

The airbag light has been on a couple of months now. The controller is showing an intermittent problem. I've had it out a couple of times. I'm running around with no centre console at the mo so I can pop a new module in in a few minutes and programme it in.

I know where there is one for £55 and another for £80 (local to me too) so just deciding what to do.


----------



## stainzy

That's real good steeler want neary 500 go for it


----------



## ryanmtt

Gave the car a full detail


----------



## Vrroom

ryanmtt said:


> Gave the car a full detail


VERY nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...had a minor heart attack this morning when I could hear hammering coming from our driveway and looked out to see some workmen ripping up my neighbours kitchen's flat roof and throwing in down into their drive - right next to my TT! [smiley=smash.gif] :-o 
Don't think I've ever moved so fast to move it out of the drive.


----------



## Vrroom

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...had a minor heart attack this morning when I could hear hammering coming from our driveway and looked out to see some workmen ripping up my neighbours kitchen's flat roof and throwing in down into their drive - right next to my TT! [smiley=smash.gif] :-o
> Don't think I've ever moved so fast to move it out of the drive.


Woah!!! Good save!!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

. . . (well, yesterday really . . . but finished too late and too dog tired to post) . . . polished and detailed the lower three grills (GTT stainless steel slats). Cleaned the APR center intercooler. Cleaned the door sills (and replaced the door bumper add-ons . . . I'll explain later). Cleaned all the glass and mirrors inside and out. Cleaned the accessable parts of the convertible top when opened. Applied protectant to the tonneau cover and the edges of the car adjacent to where the tonneau cover attaches. Then, began the process of cleaning under the sides and front end (again, this is for the auto show coming up this holiday weekend in Washington DC . . . like a typical concours, the judges will be inspecting the underneath of the cars). Rocker panels cleaned great . . . but the next layer over is going to be a bear if I do it 100%. Got the sides looking respectable for mirror reflection (I'd say 80% there), but I'll reserve doing the last 20% (if I can at all) for after I get everything else on my list done. The front end was a lot easier, but that's simply because of that huge plastic protective pan . . . simply put protectant on it. On to more today!


----------



## cdavies360

Rich196 said:


> seems expensive, mine is less than £800 21 tears old , business use, 3 year no claims 4 years driving. 15k miles a year. Admiral


Depends what postcode you have. I'm in an SK so will fall under the Manc group which puts it up.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . spent 4 hours on the interior. Pulled out the aluminum diamond plate floor mats . . . cleaned and polished them. Vacuumed the interior, including the seats. Opened up the two storage compartments behind the seats, and detailed them. Pulled the seats up and back, detailing all the knobs, levers, crevices, rails, underneath, etc. Detailed the center console and the leg area under the dash. Cleaned all the pedals. Applied protectant to all the surfaces on the back, floor, and up to the dashboard. My hands and arms are about worn out. Time to stop and visit with both my daughters who are visiting just now (one lives in the UK and flew in for a week).

Only 5 days until the show.


----------



## Mondo

Tim, the one that lives in the UK; she's not got the same OCD cleaning thing, has she? Mine really needs it... 

...relocated the relay in that great big plastic box to inside the cable run box just to its right. Looking to see if I can't relocate the catch can to an easier-to-get-at spot. 

Took an hour and a half for that one poxy job. No wonder the Mrs. :roll: at me when I say, 'Won't be half an hour'. :?


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> Tim, the one that lives in the UK; she's not got the same OCD cleaning thing, has she? Mine really needs it...
> 
> ...relocated the relay in that great big plastic box to inside the cable run box just to its right. Looking to see if I can't relocate the catch can to an easier-to-get-at spot.
> 
> Took an hour and a half for that one poxy job. No wonder the Mrs. :roll: at me when I say, 'Won't be half an hour'. :?


Yes she does Mondo!

And my estimated "two hours" took four . . . so my wife had to call me in too. You and I seem to have the same multiplier in our estimates (0.5). But both daughters know I took the vacation to prep the car for the show . . . so they're understanding.


----------



## Starry

Put my baby in for MOT.........

Passed, no advisory's 

When I picked it up the guy said "she's a good girl and a good motor" oh and "boy does she sound good, you just want to keep revving it"

Got in and noticed the mpg figure had dropped through the floor, still £45 and nothing to worry about I don't mind if he enjoyed the sound of my V6.

Saw the envy on his face when I dropped the top and put my sunglasses on.


----------



## paul4281

Was greeted by a cracked windscreen. Was ok when I parked up this morning.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew

paul4281 said:


> Was greeted by a cracked windscreen. Was ok when I parked up this morning.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder what happened there... Was there a small crack that maybe formed a huge crack in the heat? Or vandalism?


----------



## Diveratt

Picked up a set of MK1 Audi Roof Bars thank you Eyeball


----------



## Diveratt

Drove 300 miles in a hired Seat Leon missing the TT already


----------



## TB.Eight

got these delivered...










Adapters Tomorrow


----------



## GanXteR

TB.Eight said:


> got these delivered...
> 
> Adapters Tomorrow


Wow they look amazing mate bet you can't wait to get em on!


----------



## paul4281

4ndrew said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was greeted by a cracked windscreen. Was ok when I parked up this morning.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what happened there... Was there a small crack that maybe formed a huge crack in the heat? Or vandalism?
Click to expand...

Had a look today & there is a small chip at the bottom, so was a stone.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie

Mondo said:


> No wonder the Mrs. :roll: at me when I say, 'Won't be half an hour'. :?


That sounds very familiar Rainman 

Charlie


----------



## TB.Eight

ganxter said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> got these delivered...
> 
> Adapters Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Wow they look amazing mate bet you can't wait to get em on!
Click to expand...

haha to be honest im shttin it! i know it wont take me long to ruin them and ive never run on such low profile before (215/40/19)


----------



## GanXteR

TB.Eight said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> got these delivered...
> 
> Adapters Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Wow they look amazing mate bet you can't wait to get em on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha to be honest im shttin it! i know it wont take me long to ruin them and ive never run on such low profile before (215/40/19)
Click to expand...

Oh i bet mate! they look sweet tho! i'm amazed your not going 215/35/19???


----------



## TB.Eight

they came with the rubber, i think there 40 i only had a quick glance lol


----------



## paul4281

Did a 380 mile round trip for an hour meeting. Quick wash to get rid of the bugs.....

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TB.Eight

on a side note - im stuck with the hardtop on in this heat until my mrs comes home from work :/


----------



## Skate_hardcore18

fitted 3 bar grill and v6 spoiler


----------



## kazinak

bought new brake fluid ,will be replacing on weekend using pressure bleeder


----------



## VSeager

Am currently on the side of the road waiting for some tools to be delivered as I've just popped off a boost pipe.

Note to self: carry basic tools in car!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jays_225

VSeager said:


> Am currently on the side of the road waiting for some tools to be delivered as I've just popped off a boost pipe.
> 
> Note to self: carry basic tools in car!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


do you not have the standard tool kit in with the spare wheel?


----------



## Vrroom

. . . detailed the dash, gauges, doors, etc. Used non-gloss protectant on all plastic and rubber surfaces, plastic polish on the gauge faces, and a coat of conditioner on all the leather. Used touch up red amber (OEM) stain on the rawhide stitching where the color wears off. Got in the mail yellow paint to match and touch up the koni suspension. Also got a fresh supply of Dr. Colorchip to touch up stone bruises. 4 days till the show. Getting down to the wire on the last of my to-do list.


----------



## richyboy

Got my car back from 3 weeks in garage £2350 lighter but def worth the money getting it fixed . All round new suspension springs and shocks (Norfolk roads are rough) 
new wish bone,
new brembo pads and discs all round
Halex oil and filter change
Coil packs changed (2)
Long life service and brake fluid change
Full alinement and set up

So gotta save for those 18 now  at least I've put my spacers on after owning them a month


----------



## verecocha

Found this and couldn't help but laugh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc_yxFPl ... ata_player


----------



## 4ndrew

I've seen that b4. Love the "he won't sell it, he just got it revo'd" bit! Haha!


----------



## LordG71

Vrroom said:


> . . . detailed the dash, gauges, doors, etc. Used non-gloss protectant on all plastic and rubber surfaces, plastic polish on the gauge faces, and a coat of conditioner on all the leather. Used touch up red amber (OEM) stain on the rawhide stitching where the color wears off. Got in the mail yellow paint to match and touch up the koni suspension. Also got a fresh supply of Dr. Colorchip to touch up stone bruises. 4 days till the show. Getting down to the wire on the last of my to-do list.


... What's left to do?


----------



## TB.Eight

verecocha said:


> Found this and couldn't help but laugh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc_yxFPl ... ata_player





4ndrew said:


> I've seen that b4. Love the "he won't sell it, he just got it revo'd" bit! Haha!


ahahah i chuckled at that.


----------



## Vrroom

LordG71 said:


> ... What's left to do?


Ha! :lol: You're right LordG71! . . . it could go as it is now. I'm definitely attacking the last 2% at this point (things like "detail the hinges in the doors" kind of stuff . . . and there's parts of the engine and underside I've not gotten to . . .).


----------



## TB.Eight

spent 2 hours trying to get my spacers off [smiley=bigcry.gif] fuckers are seized on still!


----------



## Rich196

TB.Eight said:


> spent 2 hours trying to get my spacers off [smiley=bigcry.gif] fuckers are seized on still!


Heat them up!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TB.Eight

im gonna set the bloody thing on fire soon


----------



## Rich196

TB.Eight said:


> im gonna set the bloody thing on fire soon


It was serious suggestion, heat them up they will expand and come off the hub. Get a nylon hammer to "tap" it with

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Installed my new TTOC number plate surround 

Cheers


----------



## TB.Eight

Rich196 said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna set the bloody thing on fire soon
> 
> 
> 
> It was serious suggestion, heat them up they will expand and come off the hub. Get a nylon hammer to "tap" it with
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Haha I know, cheers, will try again tomorrow


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna set the bloody thing on fire soon
> 
> 
> 
> It was serious suggestion, heat them up they will expand and come off the hub. Get a nylon hammer to "tap" it with
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Don't take any advice from Rich, he can't even tighten up his boost pipe correctly...

:-*


----------



## Mondo

...although he should be getting good at it by now; Lord knows he's had enough practice...


----------



## jamman

Brendanb86 said:


> Don't take any advice from Rich, he can't even tighten up his boost pipe correctly...
> 
> :-*


+1 :wink: :-* :lol:


----------



## jamman

Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them


----------



## Super Josh

jamman said:


> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them


Would be interested in some pics please, James 

SJ


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them


i think they look like some type of halfords mod :?


----------



## kazinak

Adam-tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them
> 
> 
> 
> i think they look like some type of halfords mod :?
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## jamman

Super Josh said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interested in some pics please, James
> 
> SJ
Click to expand...

Will take some tomorrow mate that's how I know I don't like them because I've not done my normal pic whoring :lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

Arh James, does that mean you don't like my pwetty QS spats, I thought you liked them and now i'm upset. 










:-*

Graham


----------



## Vrroom

. . . mixed yellow and red paint to come up with the right shade of yellow to touch up the Koni suspension, getting rid of the stone chips. Looks pretty good through the wheels and the underneath. Applied Dr. Colorchip to the stone chips on the body's lower edges, back, front, and sides . . . all the chips are gone now without blobs of paint. Pretty good product for in-between paintshop visits. Continued detailing the car . . .got the door wells and hinges, gaskets, etc., and got all the lower bolts, drainage bungs, etc. Ordered overnight a new K&N air filter . . . I cleaned the old one, but thought I'd prefer the look of a fresh one instead. Cleaned out the glove compartment and the center console storage compartment. Enough for today. 3 days till the show! I'm down to the last bits. Final detailing of the engine bay, polishing the carbon fiber engine covers, and polishing the interior rims of the wheels. Just picking the fly poop out of the pepper at this point.


----------



## jgp-tt

jamman said:


> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them


Might be interested on having them off you if you're not happy with them...


----------



## Mondo

...got these in the post:









:twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them


Did you go for red or black on them mate :?:


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them


What colour are they shove a pic up

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go for red or black on them mate :?:
Click to expand...

I left them black Andy think I might try them red, maybe I wont see them then :lol: :lol:



Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my QS spat things and don't think I like them
> 
> 
> 
> What colour are they shove a pic up
Click to expand...

Need to sleep mate working in sunny Skegness tonight but I will quickly pop the car out and take one 

Give me 10 mins


----------



## jamman

Here they are might colour code them what do you think?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=277288


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Here they are might colour code them what do you think?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=277288


Cast my vote!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . detailed the door hinges, detailed the engine and engine bay, polished the carbine fiber engine covers, and polished the inside rim of the wheels. Installed a new air filter so it's new looking. Pics in today's pic. That's it . . . I'm done with prep until I do the final dust off after arriving at the show on Sunday (DC's about 2.5 hours away . . . have to be there at 7:30am . . . and go until 6pm). Tomorrow I pick up the van to carry all the stuff up. Hopefully Saturday I just sit on my butt and rest up for the long day Sunday.


----------



## GanXteR

Towed a very poorly silver TT home today namely wantastic's hopefully midland VW can make her better so we can roll together for the summer!

Chin up wan TT love is tough at times I'm sure everyone will agree

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordG71

ganxter said:


> Towed a very poorly silver TT home today namely wantastic's hopefully midland VW can make her better so we can roll together for the summer!
> 
> Chin up wan TT love is tough at times I'm sure everyone will agree
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


gutted Wantastic - hope it gets fixed and not too costly. I was at MidlandVW this morning!


----------



## ashmo

Drilled a hole in my sub to get all those gel balls out that had broken free from the packet hahaha


----------



## wantastic

At least I'm back home safe thx to ganxter, pays to get some breakdown cover tho! I'll consider this my lesson learnt [smiley=book2.gif] !

It's a good excuse to get in and see the legends at MidlandVW tho, I'm just glad to be lucky to have a decent company like them close by, all I've heard is great things about them. Tomorro then, I think I'll be on the blower asking for an appointment!


----------



## Reeiss

... will start fitting my Osir fender. Hopefully it won't be that difficult. Hmm... But I guess it will be a long day


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got the hardtop off yellow and went for a blast


----------



## Brendanb86

Washed the car, looking good again. Then found pics of how she looked when I bought it a year ago! :-o


----------



## oldhipp

washed the car and fitted spacers front and back,cheers charlie.


----------



## GanXteR

Towed wantastics poorly TT to midland VW this morning and hurrah she's alive again! They really are gods there. Oil pickup replaced and no red oil light, good times :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tritium

won a replacement for my crappy carpet boot liner on fleabay for £6.50
Getttt in :lol:


----------



## the_dixtar

My baby's had a wash, new number plate surrounds, had the rear tt badge taken off and the quattro badge replaced with a red one :mrgreen: and fitted one of kaz's rear reverse light stickers  
Just waiting for my seat splitter to come monday then gonna fit that :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

Fitted my tonneau cover for the first time ever  :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Finished clean the new garage  room for yellow 4 sets of wheels a hardtop and much much more


----------



## Vrroom

. . . did a dry run of the auto show set up: measured my wheel base length and width, put down the rug and ramps, measured and centered the ramps width-wise, ran the TT up on the ramps, measure what adjustments I'd need to make at the show and to set the length position, and marked all with tape so I can repeat it at the show without fiddling about with measurements. Pics in pic of the day. Yesterday, I picked up the rental van that will take all the presentation stuff up to the show. Fortunately, I've got three other people helping me with this. Wake at 3:50am tomorrow, the friends arrive at 5am and we leave for DC. Should get there about when they open the gates about 7:30am. It'll be a long but enjoyable day!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Good luck Tim.... do the world TT community proud eh. And take lots of pictures . 

Damien


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Good luck Tim.... do the world TT community proud eh. And take lots of pictures .
> 
> Damien


Thanks Damien! Lots of pics there'll be! Plus, Discovery Channel (Velocity) is going to cover this as well as several magazines. They may be there more for the drag racing, but we'll see.


----------



## jamman

Vrroom said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Tim.... do the world TT community proud eh. And take lots of pictures .
> 
> Damien
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Damien! Lots of pics there'll be! Plus, Discovery Channel (Velocity) is going to cover this as well as several magazines. They may be there more for the drag racing, but we'll see.
Click to expand...

Enjoy yourself mate and remember the famous saying if at first you don't succeed CHEAT


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Tim.... do the world TT community proud eh. And take lots of pictures .
> 
> Damien
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Damien! Lots of pics there'll be! Plus, Discovery Channel (Velocity) is going to cover this as well as several magazines. They may be there more for the drag racing, but we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy yourself mate and remember the famous saying if at first you don't succeed CHEAT
Click to expand...

Thanks James! It should be a lot of fun! And cheating never bruised my sensitivities . . . :wink:


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Fitted my sub! 3 hours later and I'm finally tucked into bed.


----------



## BaueruTc

I am currently sitting in Starbucks in Inverness after dropping my car off at Kwik Fit, I bought my car last September and have had zero air condoning since then. Since getting back from Vegas on Wednesday it's actually been warm up here in the Highlands and as a result I have missed my ice cold Vegas air condoning!

They said they would look at my car next and it would be around an hour and a half so fingers crossed that all it needs is a re-gas and that there is nothing actually wrong with the unit.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nahpxj


----------



## tricklexxx

BaueruTc said:


> I am currently sitting in Starbucks in Inverness after dropping my car off at Kwik Fit, I bought my car last September and have had zero air condoning since then. Since getting back from Vegas on Wednesday it's actually been warm up here in the Highlands and as a result I have missed my ice cold Vegas air condoning!
> 
> They said they would look at my car next and it would be around an hour and a half so fingers crossed that all it needs is a re-gas and that there is nothing actually wrong with the unit.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nahpxj


It's Tw*tFit so they'll definitely be something 'wrong'!


----------



## the_dixtar

BaueruTc said:


> I am currently sitting in Starbucks in Inverness after dropping my car off at Kwik Fit, I bought my car last September and have had zero air condoning since then. Since getting back from Vegas on Wednesday it's actually been warm up here in the Highlands and as a result I have missed my ice cold Vegas air condoning!
> 
> They said they would look at my car next and it would be around an hour and a half so fingers crossed that all it needs is a re-gas and that there is nothing actually wrong with the unit.
> 
> Out of all the places you could have taken it :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_dixtar

Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!


----------



## Bago47

I'm cheating because I haven't really done this today, but in the past week :roll:



Airbox waiting to get drilled.


Extremly dirty gear knob:






The result:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bago47 said:


> I'm cheating because I haven't really done this today, but in the past week :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbox waiting to get drilled.
> 
> 
> Extremly dirty gear knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result:


If you remove the alloy ring you can strip the laquer and republish it back like new


----------



## markusdarkus

Shiny Audi


----------



## Guzi

the_dixtar said:


> Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!


very cute!


----------



## merlin c

Bago47 said:


> I'm cheating because I haven't really done this today, but in the past week :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> Someone's put your steering wheel on the wrog side ??


----------



## merlin c

the_dixtar said:


> Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!


*Love the picture of your dog (cute as hell), mine wont fit on the table.
*


----------



## Mondo

...took photos of what I've been doing over the past week. I relocated that relay inside the cable run and attached a wee bracket to the bulkhead. Going to relocate the catch can there, to hopefully give enough room to drain the bugger without having to remove it:


----------



## jamman

the_dixtar said:


> Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!


Way toooo cute


----------



## Brendanb86

Curbed my alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif] not too bad though, can hardly see it, but I still know it's there :evil:


----------



## TTchan

the_dixtar said:


> Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!


Nawwwwwwww


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Brendanb86 said:


> Curbed my alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif] not too bad though, can hardly see it, but I still know it's there :evil:


A dit of wet and dry and silver touch up it will be as good as new


----------



## Brendanb86

That's what I thought but the thought of taking sandpaper to my alloys makes me cringe!! Because the tyres are stretched and the curb I scraped was slanted, the scratches are kind of on the outside of the rim so not too noticeable when looking straight onto them. I've polished my charge pipe, throttle body, etc, is it the same process?


----------



## GanXteR

Brendanb86 said:


> That's what I thought but the thought of taking sandpaper to my alloys makes me cringe!! Because the tyres are stretched and the curb I scraped was slanted, the scratches are kind of on the outside of the rim so not too noticeable when looking straight onto them. I've polished my charge pipe, throttle body, etc, is it the same process?quote]
> 
> I did the same to mine the other week :
> 
> wheel specialists made it look like new again for a tenner :grin: if it's just polished with no lacquer should be no problem really mate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GanXteR

Finished fitting Steve's bling kit today, only had the engine cover three left to fit. Bit of a mission getting them back where you wanted them but the engine bay looks so much better for it!

Won't put more pics of my manky mani for fear of mondo and wak saying argh duuulll :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86

That's a thought, it's not exactly a full refurb is it! :lol: I just can't stand any imperfections! What do they do, just sand it down and repolish?


----------



## Mondo

ganxter said:


> Won't put more pics of my manky mani for fear of mondo and wak saying argh duuulll :grin:


Argh duuulll!


----------



## GanXteR

Brendanb86 said:


> That's a thought, it's not exactly a full refurb is it! :lol: I just can't stand any imperfections! What do they do, just sand it down and repolish?


Nah so it should cost much to do. Never seen them so mine to know what they did but they came back good as new. don't feel quite so bad for curbing them as it didn't cost a lot and was done in less than 15 - 20 mins

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GanXteR

Mondo said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't put more pics of my manky mani for fear of mondo and wak saying argh duuulll :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh duuulll!
Click to expand...

Hahaha :lol:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bago47

merlin c said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cheating because I haven't really done this today, but in the past week :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's put your steering wheel on the wrog side ??
Click to expand...

I thought that YOUR TT has the steering wheel on the wrong side 



YELLOW_TT said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cheating because I haven't really done this today, but in the past week :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remove the alloy ring you can strip the laquer and republish it back like new
Click to expand...

Have you done it yourself? I tried to remove it but failed  (ps: we are talking about the ring on the gear knob, right?)


----------



## 4ndrew

How do you get that alloy ring off the knob? I wanted to give mine some tlc, but failed and figured it didnt come off...


----------



## Vrroom

the_dixtar said:


> Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!


Awwwww . . . too cute!! I'm a sucker for dogs!!!


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introduced my dog to the forum today  I think hes keen on signing up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love the picture of your dog (cute as hell), mine wont fit on the table.
> *
Click to expand...

There's my buddy! Beautiful dog!!


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...took photos of what I've been doing over the past week. I relocated that relay inside the cable run and attached a wee bracket to the bulkhead. Going to relocate the catch can there, to hopefully give enough room to drain the bugger without having to remove it:
> 
> View attachment 1


You have such a good looking engine bay Mondo!


----------



## Vrroom

Brendanb86 said:


> Curbed my alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif] not too bad though, can hardly see it, but I still know it's there :evil:


Oh man . .. I feel your pain. Take heart in the fact no one else will notice it . . . but I understand that you have the disease of being aware it's there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

. . . or rather my TT . . . won Best of Show . . . out of 550 Volkswagon's, Audi's, and Porsche's. Largest turnout ever at the largest VW/Audi/Porsche auto show on the East Coast (USA that is). I am rather beside myself. :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] (It also won 1st place in its class - all Audi's, modified & stock, all years.)










Just got back. I'll post more pics tomorrow. Ahhhh . . . ..


----------



## merlin c

Vrroom said:


> . . . or rather my TT . . . won Best of Show . . . out of 550 Volkswagon's, Audi's, and Porsche's. Largest turnout ever at the largest VW/Audi/Porsche auto show on the East Coast (USA that is). I am rather beside myself. :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] (It also won 1st place in its class - all Audi's, modified & stock, all years.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back. I'll post more pics tomorrow. Ahhhh . . . ..


CONGRATULATIONS !! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] It is richly deserved and you should feel proud, you worked hard to acheive it, brilliant....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom said:


> . . . or rather my TT . . . won Best of Show . . . out of 550 Volkswagon's, Audi's, and Porsche's. Largest turnout ever at the largest VW/Audi/Porsche auto show on the East Coast (USA that is). I am rather beside myself. :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] (It also won 1st place in its class - all Audi's, modified & stock, all years.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back. I'll post more pics tomorrow. Ahhhh . . . ..


Congrats! 

I'm really not surprised at all, I've never known anyone to go to such detail as you did for that show! You have the patience of a saint! What an achievement! You must be so chuffed! Looking forward to the pics ;-)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Congratularions Vrroom, well done !

Cheers


----------



## GanXteR

Well done vrroom you've done TTOC proud in the USA! :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garth

... watched my wife drive off in the TT only for me to go chasing her down the drive. She hadn't taken the handbrake off  
I hope it survives until I get my other car back on Wednesday!


----------



## jgp-tt

Vrroom said:


> . . . or rather my TT . . . won Best of Show . . . out of 550 Volkswagon's, Audi's, and Porsche's. Largest turnout ever at the largest VW/Audi/Porsche auto show on the East Coast (USA that is). I am rather beside myself. :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] (It also won 1st place in its class - all Audi's, modified & stock, all years.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back. I'll post more pics tomorrow. Ahhhh . . . ..


Well done on your winnings 
The hard prep work has paid off
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> You have such a good looking engine bay Mondo!


Wow. Coming from you that really means something. Thank you. Especially as you...


Vrroom said:


> ...won Best of Show . . . out of 550 Volkswagon's, Audi's, and Porsche's. Largest turnout ever at the largest VW/Audi/Porsche auto show on the East Coast (USA that is)...


Freakin' awesome! Knew you'd do well, but that's fantastic!

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

(well yesterday) clayed my car for the first time, and the first time I've ever clayed anything!

Amazed at how smooth the paint feels. Now just need some time (and a little less direct sunlight) to polish the thing.

Q. Bought a DA polisher with 7" pads - anyone use one, and would you recommend getting 4" pads for tighter areas?
I plan on getting a random body panel from a scrap yard to have a practise on before touching my car.


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Merlin, Andrew, Jorge, Ganxter, JGP, and Mondo! It was a thrilling day. And thanks for everyone's supportive comments heading into the event. I really appreciate that.

Still excited about it. Fortunately, today's a holiday here in the states so I can chill out for a day before having to return to the office and focus on work!

Told a number of TT entrants about TTOC and the Forum. The most active and helpful/useful/supportive/friendly car forum I've come across . . . AND it's focused on TT's to boot!


----------



## TTSPORT666

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

WELL DONE TIM Bet you are over the moon and proud as punch. All those years of design and mods and hard work paid off... You have done the mk 1 TT community proud. And you deserve it mate.... Your gona have to design a trophy cabinet now.. 

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

Well done Tim, must be very proud. It'd have been a crime if they didn't award you first prize after all the hard work you put in!


----------



## 4ndrew

Brendanb86 said:


> Well done Tim, must be very proud. It'd have been a crime if they didn't award you first prize after all the hard work you put in!


We all expected best TT, and a very good chance of best Audi, but best in show! Glad it went to a TT!


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Damien, Brendan . . . and thanks again Andrew!!


----------



## Vrroom

4ndrew said:


> . . . but best in show! Glad it went to a TT!


That surprised me too Andrew! The competition was fierce. There were some phenomenal cars . . . and fantastic presentations. I feel very fortunate.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hopefully I have stopped condensation getting in to the drivers side headlight on yellow


----------



## Super Josh

That's great news on win Tim  [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any more pictures from the day?

SJ


----------



## Love_iTT

Vrroom said:


> . . . or rather my TT . . . won Best of Show . . . out of 550 Volkswagon's, Audi's, and Porsche's. Largest turnout ever at the largest VW/Audi/Porsche auto show on the East Coast (USA that is). I am rather beside myself. :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] (It also won 1st place in its class - all Audi's, modified & stock, all years.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back. I'll post more pics tomorrow. Ahhhh . . . ..


I'm not surprised at all Tim, that is a true show car and will be envied and drawled by many, the detail in that TTR is amazing. Well done mate, you deserve it. :wink:

Graham


----------



## jamman

Same view here Graham you can see from Tim's attention to the small details that his awards are

a) earned

and

b) fully deserved

Good work Tim


----------



## Vrroom

Super Josh said:


> Any more pictures from the day?
> 
> SJ


Thanks Josh! Just posted several more pics. I'll pull some more together. These are all my amateur shots. When I get the professional ones, I'll share some of those as well.


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Graham, James! I appreciate all the kind words . . . and everyone's compliments humble me given everyone's exceptional automobiles. This forum helped me realize I had to up my game for sure.


----------



## the_dixtar

Fitted my cupra splitter today, and my new number plate surround I fitted a few days ago 










Last weeks mods, red Quattro badge, Kaz's red rear reverse light cover, debadged tt logo, Number plate surround


----------



## Charlesuk

the_dixtar said:


> Fitted my cupra splitter today, and my new number plate surround I fitted a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weeks mods, red Quattro badge, Kaz's red rear reverse light cover, debadged tt logo, Number plate surround


Yo man, love the front end... mines very similar! and ive got the same number plate surrounds as you, but i brought mine to get rid of the screw holes, lol get rid of yours!

Charles


----------



## the_dixtar

Yo man, love the front end... mines very similar! and ive got the same number plate surrounds as you, but i brought mine to get rid of the screw holes, lol get rid of yours!

Charles[/quote]

Im in the middle of ordering new plates, I cant decide what badge to get on the sides of them lol


----------



## NoMark

..... fitted my "Old Guy" Oil Filler Ring. 

Quality is what you'd expect from Graham, top class. 8)

I'm loving it, just waiting to get the Porsche Oil Filler and Coolant Bottle Caps now.

Fitting couldn't have been easier, just a good clean up of the area with brake cleaner, peel off the vinyl form the sticky pads and press on. 

Here's a pic.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Modded the badge mount on my honeycomb grill cheers for the help Graham


----------



## tom2018

Fitted my neuspeed shortshifter, and forge big knob , is realy good now made the gear box feel alot more solid 
/clunky if thats the right word 

Tom


----------



## the_dixtar

Painted my brake calipers red 

Fitted new temp sensor (fiddly as f*ck and a right pain)

Fixed a rear puncture


----------



## YELLOW_TT

tom2018 said:


> Fitted my neuspeed shortshifter, and forge big knob , is realy good now made the gear box feel alot more solid
> /clunky if thats the right word
> 
> Tom


That's the work feels great dose it not


----------



## jamietd

Spent 3.5 hours fitting a TIP lol


----------



## Garth

Started trimming my b pillars and headlining in alcantara :grin:


----------



## tom2018

YELLOW_TT said:


> tom2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my neuspeed shortshifter, and forge big knob , is realy good now made the gear box feel alot more solid
> /clunky if thats the right word
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> That's the work feels great dose it not
Click to expand...

Yer its great, only driven to work and back, but vame back the back roads to thrash it a bit  lol, takes a bit of getting used 2 but im liking it so far 

Tom


----------



## 4ndrew

Garth said:


> Started trimming my b pillars and headlining in alcantara :grin:


Fancy! Doing the whole headlining?


----------



## Garth

4ndrew said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started trimming my b pillars and headlining in alcantara :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy! Doing the whole headlining?
Click to expand...

I sure am. I'm also doing the boot sides and floor


----------



## charliett79

Ordered my Audi R8 washer bottle cap from TPS as well as some new knee rest bolts.

Sealed my parcel shelf as per the How To guide on here (cheers guys).

Painted my dipstick handle and washer bottle cap (to be replaced with the R8 cap) black in Plasticote.


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Picked up a new N75 valve from my local dealership and it's now running right as rain! Happy days


----------



## BaueruTc

Decided to paint my front calipers. Took everything off, cleaned, and painted. Popped first side back on all ok....
Popped the carrier on for the second side and started to tighten up the caliper to carrier 7mm Allen head bolts and they would not tighten up :x Took it all apart again and result is the threads have totally had it.

I then decided to call Highland Audi parts dep to be told the Front Carriers are on back order from Germany! 10 days plus £128+Vat for one [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I was recommended an engineering firm in Inverness and decided to see if they would do an insert Which they can £20 each and it will be ready on Monday! New Bolts also on order from Audi.

Gives me time now to crack on and change my Thermostat!


----------



## ianboom

Picked my 7 year old son up from his after school club, and being a good dad, I took his scooter down. As normal, I rode it!! Unfortunately, I had to brake to avoid some parents walking at the speed of snails, hit some mud, and the little puppy spat me off like a baby spitting out a dummy.

Not sure what hurts most, my arm or my pride 

Check the fluids on my TT-no problem there


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Treated the bumble bee to some pressed plates and surrounds, can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Mondo

...picked up a couple of bolts, nuts and a bracket to help me relocate my catch can. All for the princely sum of ... £0.55. Not sure how I'll sneak this one in under the radar.  :?

Oh, and put up a GB on some Brembo's. Only need another 2 peeps...


----------



## roughready28

had Goodyear Eagle F1 Assym 2s fitted, got TiTi washed and polished, fitted a new head..........

small beginings........ :roll:


----------



## Grahamstt

roughready28 said:


> had Goodyear Eagle F1 Assym 2s fitted, got TiTi washed and polished, fitted a new head..........
> 
> small beginings........ :roll:


Is there a word missing or did you really fit a new head while you were washing the car  
.......not such small beginnings after all :wink:


----------



## roughready28

ok ......... unit lol


----------



## Grahamstt

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tom2018

Machine polished my car with my new da  got rid of all the swirls and major scratches, but now just got a few scratches left from not breaking down the polish compleatly on certain parts, but looks 100 times better and the paint is so much deeper and a much nicer blue so im happy for now 

Tom


----------



## Vrroom

tom2018 said:


> Machine polished my car with my new da  got rid of all the swirls and major scratches, but now just got a few scratches left from not breaking down the polish compleatly on certain parts, but looks 100 times better and the paint is so much deeper and a much nicer blue so im happy for now
> 
> Tom


Gotta pic Tom? Would love to see the finish!


----------



## the_dixtar

Done the rear twin brake light mod


----------



## nilrem

Reprogrammed my spare key with Vagtacho so it now starts my car


----------



## Jakalus

Did wakbox mod. OH MY FUCKING JEBUS. Makes one hell of a difference!

And also debadged my rear end aside from the Audi rings, nice and clean


----------



## charliett79

Fit my R8/Lambo washer bottle cap!


----------



## Mike46

Made and fitted my decat, well happy with it, it's made my Magnex come alive!!


----------



## Brendanb86

nilrem said:


> Reprogrammed my spare key with Vagtacho so it now starts my car


Starts it from the key? How do you do that?

EDIT: Just realised I am being a dumb ass and you just meant that you programmed it to work with your car! :roll:



Mike46 said:


> Made and fitted my decat, well happy with it, it's made my Magnex come alive!!


Made a decat?! Fancy making me one?!


----------



## Mike46

Brendanb86 said:


> Made a decat?! Fancy making me one?!


Not really :lol: saved me some wonga but took me over a day to make. Could probably do it quicker second time but wayy too much effort! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

broke my detailing virginity and washed her twice, clayed her.......oh smooooooth as a babys wotsit. then rinsed her again and dried her then used carlack 68 long life sealing kit and polished it in.......well shiny after one go. according to scoob it will end up like a mirror as the coats grow as well as protecting the paint.


----------



## GanXteR

Gazzer said:


> broke my detailing virginity and washed her twice, clayed her.......oh smooooooth as a babys wotsit. then rinsed her again and dried her then used carlack 68 long life sealing kit and polished it in.......well shiny after one go. according to scoob it will end up like a mirror as the coats grow as well as protecting the paint.


Any pics Gaz? Should get them on the show and shine as I'm looking at getting this duo myself

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom2018

Vrroom said:


> tom2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine polished my car with my new da  got rid of all the swirls and major scratches, but now just got a few scratches left from not breaking down the polish compleatly on certain parts, but looks 100 times better and the paint is so much deeper and a much nicer blue so im happy for now
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta pic Tom? Would love to see the finish!
Click to expand...

Only got a photo in the dark, or a photo after it rained 





































Tom


----------



## Vrroom

tom2018 said:


> Gotta pic Tom? Would love to see the finish!


Only got a photo in the dark, or a photo after it rained 

Tom[/quote]

Looks great though! Rich color . . . nice effect with the rain beading up like that. And I know why it rained!! :wink:


----------



## Bago47

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Colored screws


----------



## V6graeme

I spent some time touching up my stone chips on front bumper and saved £224 on TT insurance renewal done today. no[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

Now I have the money for cruise control - a result

However, as I only got car 4 weeks ago I have been driving it an getting other bits done - such as a service, new plugs and haldex oil and filter done at the TT shop and prior to that the dsg gearbox oil was done.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned the K&N filter panel and re-oil.

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Just bagged myself a 3 Bar Grill off eBay for £71.99 inc p&p .

Gives me a reason to find out why my passenger side Alien is not working when I am changing out the grill!


----------



## charliett79

Hope your alien isnt knackered mate, just had to replace one of mine at £60 from TPS and a complete ball ache to fit!!!


----------



## BaueruTc

charliett79 said:


> Hope your alien isnt knackered mate, just had to replace one of mine at £60 from TPS and a complete ball ache to fit!!!


Well the luck I have had the past week with her it will end up being broken..... Fingers crossed the pipe is just blocked though. And yes sounds like best thing is to take bumper fully off to investigate.


----------



## roughready28

engine bling fitted (in black), leather gaiter fitted and engine bay totally degunged.......


----------



## jamman

Investigated my little dirty water/oil leek got under the front off came the protective panel and there's a nice split in my inner CV boot :twisted:

DIRTY HORRIBLE LITTLE JOB [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> Investigated my little dirty water/oil leek got under the front off came the protective panel and there's a nice split in my inner CV boot :twisted:
> 
> DIRTY HORRIBLE LITTLE JOB [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i have the same problem, replaced outer cv boots few months back ,now inner is gone [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sussexbythesea

Kept it in the garage this morning waiting for the weather to improve and gave it another polish (thats 3 in 2 weeks) Still using standard off the shelf stuff at the moment while I read the 'detailing' stuff elsewhere on this site..certainly interested in finding out more about the use of clay. The bodywork is getting smoother and I think the effort is starting to show results :roll:










There are a few swirls and sratches that I will deal with in time.

Any recommendations for sourcing a good Avus Silver touch-up paint :?:


----------



## Garth

sussexbythesea said:


> Kept it in the garage this morning waiting for the weather to improve and gave it another polish (thats 3 in 2 weeks) Still using standard off the shelf stuff at the moment while I read the 'detailing' stuff elsewhere on this site..certainly interested in finding out more about the use of clay. The bodywork is getting smoother and I think the effort is starting to show results :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few swirls and sratches that I will deal with in time.
> 
> Any recommendations for sourcing a good Avus Silver touch-up paint :?:


That silver and red colour combo is the absolute best on the mk1. Keep it looking nice! :grin:


----------



## sussexbythesea

Cheers Garth... I certainly intend to,the TT marque makes it all worth while 

Avus and Red was always my first choice but I must admit having seen the black paint discussion and examples elsewhere on this site they did make me think again :-?


----------



## Vrroom

sussexbythesea said:


> Kept it in the garage this morning waiting for the weather to improve and gave it another polish (thats 3 in 2 weeks) Still using standard off the shelf stuff at the moment while I read the 'detailing' stuff elsewhere on this site..certainly interested in finding out more about the use of clay. The bodywork is getting smoother and I think the effort is starting to show results :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few swirls and sratches that I will deal with in time.
> 
> Any recommendations for sourcing a good Avus Silver touch-up paint :?:


Beautiful TT! A new acquisition?


----------



## sussexbythesea

Thanks Vrroom, yes it is. Picked it up 2 weeks ago having looked around actively for a couple of months (having had the desire for a couple of years :!: )

Just enjoying the alround looks and performance....and pinching myself when I see it in my garage


----------



## BaueruTc

Yesterday I received my front carrier back with two inserts for the calliper pins, cost to repair was £48 far better than the £128+vat and a ten day wait for the part from Germany!

I then popped into Audi to pick up two new Calliper pins expecting to pay around £10 for them £12.26+vat EACH!!!  
Had to buy them as the olds ones have had it.

So got home and refitted so my front callipers and carriers are now fire red in colour to match the rears I did last October.

Today I decided to attempt to change out my termostat again. I tried a few months back, I got as far as slackening both the housing bolts off the last time but I wimped out as I was worried that I would drop the bottom bolt so I never changed her.

Bought a telescopic magnet from tescos and followed through today and was surprised at how easy it was to change out (with the right tools) I also disconnected the harness from the Alternator and as a result it made the job a lot easier. The car now gets upto 90c and stays there instead of normally peaking around 68c when driving at 60mph!

Would never have managed to change her out if it was not for the great guide that I followed on these forums!


----------



## ianboom

Went to work  but cam home and finished clay baring the TT.

Can't believe how better the car polish I use sits on the paintwork now. I use Autoglym resin and when it rains, it normally looks like it hasn't been polished. After the clay, there's lovely big blobs of water sat on the paint!

Unfortunately, the wife wants me to do her Clio sport now!


----------



## GanXteR

Cars booked in at midland VW for the first service its had while I've had it. just sat waiting for the missus to come and bring my service book now doh! :smile:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

ianboom said:


> ...Unfortunately, the wife wants me to do her Clio sport now!


Not before you've done mine, mate. Desperately needs it.


----------



## TB.Eight

mines for sale


----------



## GanXteR

TB.Eight said:


> mines for sale


What is TB?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordG71

ganxter said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> mines for sale
> 
> 
> 
> What is TB?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

his car....gutted for you :?


----------



## TB.Eight

ganxter said:


> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> mines for sale
> 
> 
> 
> What is TB?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

whole thang lol think i might put back to standard and sell all the mods, if anyone fancies tarting round in a tidy roadster for the summer let me know! lol


----------



## GanXteR

TB.Eight said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB.Eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> mines for sale
> 
> 
> 
> What is TB?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whole thang lol think i might put back to standard and sell all the mods, if anyone fancies tarting round in a tidy roadster for the summer let me know! lol
Click to expand...

No way mate how come? you've only just set her up on the Bentley's 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TB.Eight

i know [smiley=bigcry.gif]

need back seats/more room. i havent decided if the bentleys are for sale or not yet


----------



## Reeiss

If you gonna change to a car with backseats, what about a Audi TT Coupe?

Today I will install high speed internet connection to my car. And a Wifi router!


----------



## TB.Eight

Reeiss said:


> If you gonna change to a car with backseats, what about a Audi TT Coupe?
> 
> Today I will install high speed internet connection to my car. And a Wifi router!


looking at a mk2 3.2 tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

...saw briefly on a corner car lot whilst driving thru Christchurch (the original, not the one in my homeland...) a rather tatty-looking dark green coupe for sale. Stuck in my mind as it had some (again, scruffy) black QS reps with a polished lip. They were damn sexy!

Confirmed in my mind how good they would look. If they come in wider rears... 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Clayed the corner of my mates Boxter bonnet to show him how bad it was took him nearly 5 hours to do the rest of the car hours of fun


----------



## Billypjnr

Enjoyed hooning about on a large sandy beach with the ESP firmly off... Awesome... time for a quick wash though I think!


----------



## Mike46

Went to Audi to tell them that when they checked my coil packs in february they clearly didnt have theyre glasses on!!

checked my part numbers and theyre on the recall list, Audi agreed, so getting them done next week, theyre even fitting some spark plugs that im supplying as a good will jesture! :lol:


----------



## gogs

Paid for my road tax for the next 12 months! Ouch


----------



## the_dixtar

Had a £163 tax rebate for the tax I cashed in off my old car when I part ex'd it for my tt :mrgreen:


----------



## chrishTT

hey dixtar nice to see another member from swansea
have you got any pics of your car , if i see you on the road il give you a flash


----------



## the_dixtar

chrishTT said:


> hey dixtar nice to see another member from swansea
> have you got any pics of your car , if i see you on the road il give you a flash


Hey Chris  what part of swansea you from dude? 
Hers a few of my car, pretty standard at the min as I havent had it that long, got a few things in mind ill be doing once I get time and cash


----------



## DDcrash

Just ordered Boost & Oil Pressure gauges (I hope that I can fit them OK)


----------



## chrishTT

Looking good mate , and the V6 comes with the awesome front bumper and has the add on spoiler too
I have been thinking about looking at a v6 with paddle shift as the missus can only drive autos .
im originally from Morriston but live in Sketty now .what about you?


----------



## Matt B

DDcrash said:


> Just ordered Boost & Oil Pressure gauges (I hope that I can fit them OK)


I was only commenting yesterday how more people should get an oil pressure gauge. Which one did you go for?


----------



## TB.Eight

all my mods are now for sale, some bargains to be had!

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=279633


----------



## DDcrash

Matt B said:


> DDcrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered Boost & Oil Pressure gauges (I hope that I can fit them OK)
> 
> 
> 
> I was only commenting yesterday how more people should get an oil pressure gauge. Which one did you go for?
Click to expand...

Swoosh S6M 60mm. I have sent them a mail to check the details as I am easily confused.


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Got my arse whooped by a jdm type r. Sulked about it for 10 minutes and went onto a Lupo gti :-*


----------



## the_dixtar

chrishTT said:


> Looking good mate , and the V6 comes with the awesome front bumper and has the add on spoiler too
> I have been thinking about looking at a v6 with paddle shift as the missus can only drive autos .
> im originally from Morriston but live in Sketty now .what about you?


I love the dgs box its really grown on me, Was a bit dubious about it at first but after a few weeks of driving it its really grown on me  
Im from Llanelli originally but bought a house a few miles from Gorseinon last year so im settling into become a jack now :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_dixtar

Ordered wheel spacers and led bulbs for my rear lights today  just got to find a decent set of springs now to get my baby lowered


----------



## GanXteR

Got my car back today from midland VW and all that it needs doing is a passenger track rod end so I was happy with that.

Shame I've ran out of money to get that sorted this month :-|

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

Fitted mikes fuel cap bolts as he is to weak!










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Rich196 said:


> Fitted mikes fuel cap bolts as he is to weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Think I would have put something over the wing to protect the paint as I was working :idea:


----------



## Mike46

YELLOW_TT said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mikes fuel cap bolts as he is to weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Think I would have put something over the wing to protect the paint as I was working :idea:
Click to expand...

It wasn't his car! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mikes fuel cap bolts as he is to weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Think I would have put something over the wing to protect the paint as I was working :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't his car! :lol:
Click to expand...

I was very gentle! Mike did the hard job or holding it while I put the bolts in! No paint work scratches on this job!


----------



## nicksttv6

got me alloys back from being refurb well happy with the results   
nick.


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mikes fuel cap bolts as he is to weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Think I would have put something over the wing to protect the paint as I was working :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't his car! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very gentle! Mike did the hard job or holding it while I put the bolts in! No paint work scratches on this job!
Click to expand...

Haha cheers mate! My excuse I that I was working!

Please post a picture of your new wheels Rich, think we all need a good laugh! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Please post a picture of your new wheels Rich, think we all need a good laugh! :lol:


surprise for tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

...drove back from Poole. Saw a BRIGHT yellow ragtop around J11-J8 M25. B13NVY? Something like that. Guess a silver coupe with matching roof box must have looked a bit strange... 

...relocated my catch can:


----------



## NoMark

Fitted the Porsche Oil & Coolant caps and the Quattro Stickers on the door Mirrors.

Thanks to ScottB 5 for the caps and Kazinak for the stickers.

The Caps








Drivers side Sticker








8)


----------



## the_dixtar

NoMark said:


> Fitted the Porsche Oil & Coolant caps and the Quattro Stickers on the door Mirrors.
> 
> Thanks to ScottB 5 for the caps and Kazinak for the stickers.
> 
> The Caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers side Sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


Hey dude, where did you buy the Porsche caps from? They look ace


----------



## NoMark

the_dixtar said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the Porsche Oil & Coolant caps and the Quattro Stickers on the door Mirrors.
> 
> Thanks to ScottB 5 for the caps and Kazinak for the stickers.
> 
> The Caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers side Sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, where did you buy the Porsche caps from? They look ace
Click to expand...

Hi Dixtar,

There were a couple of group buys organised by ScottB 5 but they're closed now. As far as I know, he's not doing any more.

However, I'm sure he'd get you the relevant part numbers (they may be in thread if you have a look) and you could get them yourself from a Porsche dealer.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## R3AP4R

Had my breaks done all round..... Oh what's that noise, yes it the wallet fairy robbing all my money OUCH.... On a good note the car now stops and the juddering has vanished like the contents of my wallet !

Fitted a debated grill and new s-line badge, looks like a different front end all together.... Chuffed.. Did I mention my wallet?


----------



## the_dixtar

NoMark said:


> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the Porsche Oil & Coolant caps and the Quattro Stickers on the door Mirrors.
> 
> Thanks to ScottB 5 for the caps and Kazinak for the stickers.
> 
> The Caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers side Sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, where did you buy the Porsche caps from? They look ace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dixtar,
> 
> There were a couple of group buys organised by ScottB 5 but they're closed now. As far as I know, he's not doing any more.
> 
> However, I'm sure he'd get you the relevant part numbers (they may be in thread if you have a look) and you could get them yourself from a Porsche dealer.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Gutted I missed that group buy, I dodnt see any post about it !!
thanks anyway Mark


----------



## gogs

Did the double reverse and fog light mod to go along with the double brake light mod! Looks excellent IMO

Hardest part was getting the boot trim off to run the wiring under!


----------



## AaronMc

Fitted my new Thermostat and Coolant Temp Sensor. Scratched all my hand and arm, snapped dipstick tube, got stressed and left it at that for the day. Plugs to do this week before coil pack recall at Audi on Satuday..

Dont you just love getting a new car and having to get it up to scratch before you can enjoy it!


----------



## TB.Eight

Put deposit down on a scirocco, putting the tt back to standard then on to the 'trader


----------



## tonksy26

TB.Eight said:


> Put deposit down on a scirocco, putting the tt back to standard then on to the 'trader


Would rather have the TT tbh :?


----------



## Brendanb86

Went to London. Then Brighton. Saw a TT or 2! :wink:  Great day out


----------



## gogs

TB.Eight said:


> Put deposit down on a scirocco, putting the tt back to standard then on to the 'trader


Not a big fan of the new scirocco yet, still to grow on me as they say


----------



## 4ndrew

TB.Eight said:


> Put deposit down on a scirocco, putting the tt back to standard then on to the 'trader


I prefer the TT too, there's something not quite right about the sciroccos design... Which model did you get?


----------



## TB.Eight

Haha each to their own. It was between a mk2 coupe and the rococo. The dub just edged it on gadgets and what I believe to be car for my money. Went for the 2.0 tsi gt 210 bhp. A step up from my 150 anyway


----------



## 4ndrew

Re-sprayed and fitted my QS spats, they look good but no way worth what dealers are charging!


----------



## 4ndrew

NCT (Irish MOT) passed with no advisories or prep work done


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Fitted my new pressed plates with surrounds. Very happy now!


----------



## sjrhclarke

had an alpine stero fitted with ipod connection in the glove box what a great way to listen to music far better then any cd player and i have 11,000 tracks to choose from


----------



## LordG71

pr1nc3ss said:


> Fitted my new pressed plates with surrounds. Very happy now!


looks really good.



sjrhclarke said:


> had an alpine stero fitted with ipod connection in the glove box what a great way to listen to music far better then any cd player and i have 11,000 tracks to choose from


...whats a cd player? :lol:


----------



## Garth

LordG71 said:


> ...whats a cd player? :lol:


I think it must be brand new as my TT only has a casette player :roll:


----------



## Starry

Dropped my V6 off at Central VW Audi for interim service and to see what is causing my TT to loose gears (slip to neutral) then drive OK. Fingers crossed its not too expensive.


----------



## neilc

I am off to Le mans this afternoon . Yippeee , looking forward to toasting some Ferrari's on route


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> I am off to Le mans this afternoon . Yippeee , looking forward to toasting some Ferrari's on route


Nice one! Who you going down with? get lots of pics!


----------



## neilc

Rich196 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to Le mans this afternoon . Yippeee , looking forward to toasting some Ferrari's on route
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! Who you going down with? get lots of pics!
Click to expand...

Going with my Brother in the QS. meeting up with some friends there. I cant wait !!


----------



## typa

I let me boss drive my newly bought TT and he reversed into a pilar! Brand new dent in the bumper!


----------



## 4ndrew

Picked this up 4 £25, not too shabby!


----------



## Rich196

typa said:


> I let me boss drive my newly bought TT and he reversed into a pilar! Brand new dent in the bumper!


He owes you big time!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Had 4 wheel alingment done today since having my QS suspension(bought from a fellow member,cheers Steven  ) and TPI spacers fitted.Happy chappy! :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Got rid of some junk and gave my shed a tidy!


----------



## kayone

Ordered new Discs & Pads for the front via the cracking deal onthe Group buy (Cheers John!)


----------



## Rich196

going to try and upload some photos to the forum if I get time tonight


----------



## Mike46

Been to Crawley Audi again to get my coilpacks changed, even after establishing last week that mine do need changing they still tried telling me they're fine! :evil: But I had a rant at them and told them they were wrong and so i got them changed :twisted: :lol:

Gonna have a look later though to double check! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Been to Crawley Audi again to get my coilpacks changed, even after establishing last week that mine do need changing they still tried telling me they're fine! :evil: But I had a rant at them and told them they were wrong and so i got them changed :twisted: :lol:
> 
> Gonna have a look later though to double check! :lol:


Haha what tw*ts I double checked mine when I had mine done! New ones are very clean


----------



## Mike46

He had the list of the 4 different part numbers that can be left in the car. And he was trying to tell me that although my part number was slightly different it was actually the same because you ignore a few letters. :roll:

I was like what the f*ck are you on about man?!?! it's quite clearly different!!... and eventually he agreed that he was wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> He had the list of the 4 different part numbers that can be left in the car. And he was trying to tell me that although my part number was slightly different it was actually the same because you ignore a few letters. :roll:
> 
> I was like what the f*ck are you on about man?!?! it's quite clearly different!!... and eventually he agreed that he was wrong :lol: :lol:


its cos you car is slow mate :/


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the list of the 4 different part numbers that can be left in the car. And he was trying to tell me that although my part number was slightly different it was actually the same because you ignore a few letters. :roll:
> 
> I was like what the f*ck are you on about man?!?! it's quite clearly different!!... and eventually he agreed that he was wrong :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> its cos you car is slow mate :/
Click to expand...

That's not what our race on wednesday suggested! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the list of the 4 different part numbers that can be left in the car. And he was trying to tell me that although my part number was slightly different it was actually the same because you ignore a few letters. :roll:
> 
> I was like what the f*ck are you on about man?!?! it's quite clearly different!!... and eventually he agreed that he was wrong :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> its cos you car is slow mate :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what our race on wednesday suggested! :lol:
Click to expand...

Say you with an empty tank and me will a full one!


----------



## Mondo

Shoulda had a wazz, Rich. :wink:


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the list of the 4 different part numbers that can be left in the car. And he was trying to tell me that although my part number was slightly different it was actually the same because you ignore a few letters. :roll:
> 
> I was like what the f*ck are you on about man?!?! it's quite clearly different!!... and eventually he agreed that he was wrong :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> its cos you car is slow mate :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what our race on wednesday suggested! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say you with an empty tank and me will a full one!
Click to expand...

But I have spacers


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> But I have spacers


hahaha brilliant!, everyone else can have their thread back now!


----------



## Mondo

...got my 16mm elbow hose connector and 16mm hose joiner so I can move the smelly mini-breather from my catch can further down the engine bay. Hope that cures the stench. :?

...ordered a stretchy ciggy lighter-powered micro-USB cable for my new Tomtom. Bit of a gamble, but at £0.99 delivered I think I can risk it. :wink:


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Got a delivery of snow foam + lance, iron X, 3m tape and dodo's banana armour. Now just for some time off work....


----------



## kayone

Just spent a good hour on the DIY fixing of the Hazard Relay for the second time!


----------



## 4ndrew

kayone said:


> Just spent a good hour on the DIY fixing of the Hazard Relay for the second time!


This difficult? I need to do mine...


----------



## charliett79

I have had a huge problem with a mystery boost leak. I found it....










The pipe from the middle (underneath) of the inlet manifold had a big split in it. £26 @ TPS and all sorted....

I also bought a load of silicone hose and replaced a few of the smaller hoses and bypassed the N249....










Car drives soooo much better, the hesitation between gears has gone, the power has returned and the small noise I was getting has gone!


----------



## RenesisEvo

Today I...

...joined the TTOC! Also signed up for evenTT12 as it's just up the road from me


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

Removed front bumper, standard intercoolers and related pipework, ready for HG FMIC to be fitted tomorrow! Photos to follow...


----------



## Mondo

...pushed the mini breather filter down into the bottom of the engine bay. Let's see if the hydrocarbon smell has gone. :?


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...pushed the mini breather filter down into the bottom of the engine bay. Let's see if the hydrocarbon smell has gone. :?


I hope so!!


----------



## Mondo

Me too. :? Will find out shortly; me & the boy are going for a drive in a minute, down to a local animal park (Tilgate, for the Crawley Massive).

...got 4 PFR6Q spark plugs delivered for £20. Gotta love eBay.


----------



## Brendanb86

I'll keep an eye out, going round my parents later who live at the bottom of the hill. (in a house, not literally at the bottom of the hill in the trees!) :lol:


----------



## charliett79

Going to be undersealing the underside of the car. Popping the subframe off next week to fit some bushes so will underseal the front then.

Going to be messy......


----------



## 4ndrew

Got some Eagle F1's fitted.


----------



## Mike46

Mondo said:


> ...got 4 PFR6Q spark plugs delivered for £20. Gotta love eBay.


Dammit where'd you find that, mine were £25!! :lol:


----------



## kayone

4ndrew said:


> kayone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent a good hour on the DIY fixing of the Hazard Relay for the second time!
> 
> 
> 
> This difficult? I need to do mine...
Click to expand...

Not at all really, just fiddly and had issues with hazards once i'd sorted the indicators contacts and visa-versa!


----------



## kazinak

Mike46 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got 4 PFR6Q spark plugs delivered for £20. Gotta love eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit where'd you find that, mine were £25!! :lol:
Click to expand...

go for BKR7E ~£5 for the set


----------



## Mike46

kazinak said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got 4 PFR6Q spark plugs delivered for £20. Gotta love eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit where'd you find that, mine were £25!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go for BKR7E ~£5 for the set
Click to expand...

They're already in the car now, maybe next time! :lol:


----------



## Tonny_B

....Ordered a new front for my TT :mrgreen:









Dont have the w12/s8 grill yet tho :roll:


----------



## mogs

Today my modding began after 16 months of ownership...

Removed the TT and Quattro badges on the rear
Fitted a V6 rear honeycomb valance
Fitted Apex 40mm lowering springs
Fitted H&R 25mm spacers to the rear and 15mm to the front

And... 4 wheel alignment at Sinclairs Audi, Swansea.



Pics to follow once this rain just does one!!!!


----------



## spearhunter#2

Tonny_B said:


> ....Ordered a new front for my TT :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have the w12/s8 grill yet tho :roll:


I am not normally a fan of these but, I like it! Could you get a TTrs grill in there?


----------



## Mondo

...went for a drive and confirmed the fuel smell is gone.  Mostly.  Only when sitting still, and only a little, so that's good enough for me. May look at rerouting again, but only when all the remaining mods have been done. :wink:

...sliced my thumb open, experimenting with an airbox mod. Not 5 seconds after I'd reminded myself, 'Keep your fingers out of the way, in case the Stanley knife slips'. FFS... :evil:


----------



## Garth

Mondo said:


> ...went for a drive and confirmed the fuel smell is gone.  Mostly.  Only when sitting still, and only a little, so that's good enough for me. May look at rerouting again, but only when all the remaining mods have been done. :wink:
> 
> ...sliced my thumb open, experimenting with an airbox mod. Not 5 seconds after I'd reminded myself, 'Keep your fingers out of the way, in case the Stanley knife slips'. FFS... :evil:


That's why I work on a computer for a living. Every time I work on the car, there's blood spilled. I'm surprised there's any left in my body :grin:


----------



## Mondo

So do I, mate - work on computers for a crust. As an ex-DBA, I've spent more than my fair share of time 'educating' SQL writers why their queries are running for hours. BI query writer, eh? There's a lot of us IT types out there. Working on cars is just too dangerous.


----------



## chrishTT

mogs said:


> Today my modding began after 16 months of ownership...
> 
> Removed the TT and Quattro badges on the rear
> Fitted a V6 rear honeycomb valance
> Fitted Apex 40mm lowering springs
> Fitted H&R 25mm spacers to the rear and 15mm to the front
> 
> And... 4 wheel alignment at Sinclairs Audi, Swansea.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to follow once this rain just does one!!!!


nice to see another local member , 
how much did they charge you for 4wheel alignment?
any pics of it lowered


----------



## roughready28

bought a double cup holder...... hurrah! no more issues with my skinny lattes........


----------



## Rich196

roughready28 said:


> bought a double cup holder...... hurrah! no more issues with my skinny lattes........


haha I want one so bad but dont wanna pay £80 for it when I know they were only £10 new!!! Get the mrs to hold mine


----------



## 4ndrew

Tonny_B said:


> ....Ordered a new front for my TT :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have the w12/s8 grill yet tho :roll:


My favourite big grill front. Was one I was seriously considering b4 going 4 a V6 one. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking? Can pm if you don't wanna post here ;-)


----------



## tonksy26

4ndrew said:


> Tonny_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ordered a new front for my TT :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have the w12/s8 grill yet tho :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite big grill front. Was one I was seriously considering b4 going 4 a V6 one. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking? Can pm if you don't wanna post here ;-)
Click to expand...

I'd also be interested if you could pm me please


----------



## Tonny_B

4ndrew said:


> Tonny_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ordered a new front for my TT :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have the w12/s8 grill yet tho :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite big grill front. Was one I was seriously considering b4 going 4 a V6 one. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking? Can pm if you don't wanna post here ;-)
Click to expand...

I dont totaly understand youre question. (Norwegian syndrom :lol: ) If you mean what did I pay for it? I ordered it from a Norwegian firm. And paied 5126 NOK = 555,57 £ and shipment 108.38 £ total about 664 £
Its my favorite front for the TT8n. I decided before I bought the car that I should have this front :mrgreen:


----------



## sussexbythesea

had my first go at claying :!:

Got a Megs kit from Halfords as they've got an online deal on at the moment and thought I'd give it a go.

Helped on my way of course by the great info on this Forum 

Very pleased with the result (and I did not think it was too shabby before ) 










Peter


----------



## ianboom

sussexbythesea said:


> had my first go at claying :!:
> 
> Got a Megs kit from Halfords as they've got an online deal on at the moment and thought I'd give it a go.
> 
> Helped on my way of course by the great info on this Forum
> 
> Very pleased with the result (and I did not think it was too shabby before )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter


Clayed mine a couple of weeks ago (was a clay virgin), polished it and was well chuffed with the result. Quite therapeutic too!
Started doing the wife's clio sport, but got bored!!


----------



## Nikos3008

Cleaned and polished and also put wheel spacers on...completely transforms the car


----------



## TTSPORT666

Was in Dubai on a work trip... sitting outside on a pool terrace watching and hearing lambo's and Ferrari's howling by on the freeway below..... Awesome....does that make me a certified anorak? 8) 
Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ... Awesome....does that make me a certified anorak? 8)
> Damien.


D, why would Awesome know whether you're an anorak or not? I mean, they know their cars 'n' all, but a personality assesment? :roll:

...trivially discovered the yellow paint on the top of the two screws holding the airbox in place... comes off! Always hated it, and forgot about it with the VDTA fitted, but doing some fiddling and scratched one of the bolts to find some yellow paint had scraped off. Quick splat with WD40 and a wipe and they're a lovely black!

Shame they're not on the car. :?


----------



## GanXteR

Won a 4 motion arb on eBay for a quid!

Gotta love it :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam-tt

GanXteR said:


> Won a 4 motion arb on eBay for a quid!
> 
> Gotta love it :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


WoW :lol:


----------



## GanXteR

Adam-tt said:


> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won a 4 motion arb on eBay for a quid!
> 
> Gotta love it :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> WoW :lol:
Click to expand...

I know! Trying to arrange pickup now...

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4ndrew

Abt spoiler £63 + postage and new led tail tail lights. Not sure about the tail lights until I get them on the car though...


----------



## Adam-tt

4ndrew said:


> Abt spoiler £63 + postage and new led tail tail lights. Not sure about the tail lights until I get them on the car though...


i saw this one on ebay almost bidded but i have seen the type i want now you was lucky


----------



## 4ndrew

Adam-tt said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abt spoiler £63 + postage and new led tail tail lights. Not sure about the tail lights until I get them on the car though...
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one on ebay almost bidded but i have seen the type i want now you was lucky
Click to expand...

Yea, my max bid was a little higher to say the least. But that's the beauty of eBay for buyers and the risk for sellers


----------



## charliett79

Bought an Alpine IDA x100 for £70, brand new and boxed!!!

I ordered the correct wiring harness, facia and OEM removal keys last weekend.

This will get rid of the OEM head unit with the volume problem....


----------



## Rich196

charliett79 said:


> Bought an Alpine IDA x100 for £70, brand new and boxed!!!
> 
> I ordered the correct wiring harness, facia and OEM removal keys last weekend.
> 
> This will get rid of the OEM head unit with the volume problem....


Nice one good bit of kit!


----------



## neilc

OMG , how many dead flys on my front bumper  Need to clean it asap :!:


----------



## Diveratt

Adam-tt said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abt spoiler £63 + postage and new led tail tail lights. Not sure about the tail lights until I get them on the car though...
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one on ebay almost bidded but i have seen the type i want now you was lucky
Click to expand...

Me too but I already have one  
What are you planning to fit Adam?


----------



## AfterHouR

Today I washed the car, I had just finished snow foaming it when my neighbor asked, why I was shaving the car???


----------



## jamman

Have been informed that the hosepipe ban is finished I'm so happy. 

Been out for a blast in Kamilla first in 10 days I've missed her. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## AaronMc

Nikos3008 said:


> Cleaned and polished and also put wheel spacers on...completely transforms the car


what spacers did you go for with the rs wheels mate?


----------



## Tonny_B

Baught some coilovers . Time to lower the car :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

Tonny_B said:


> Baught some coilovers . Time to lower the car :mrgreen:


Which type mate ?


----------



## Mondo

...swapped semi-hidden Tomtom power supplies from mini-USB to micro-USB to match my new Tomtom Start 20 Europe.


----------



## Tonny_B

jamman said:


> Tonny_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baught some coilovers . Time to lower the car :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Which type mate ?
Click to expand...

V-Maxx . If we replace parts on the car (in Norway), they must be TUV approved.
Otherwise you risk large fines and the police take youre number plates.
Had v-maxx on the last MX5, too, and was quite satisfied in terms of price and quality.


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abt spoiler £63 + postage and new led tail tail lights. Not sure about the tail lights until I get them on the car though...
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one on ebay almost bidded but i have seen the type i want now you was lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too but I already have one
> What are you planning to fit Adam?
Click to expand...

Will have to wait and see but its going to be very marmite like


----------



## Adam-tt

Had some bad new about my calipers :? 
Need to be stripped right down and cleaned out so much sand and dirt in them








Most of the pistons need replacing too


----------



## zainster

Had 2 vredstein ultrac sessantas in 235/40/18 fitted to the rears and it cost imo a very reasonable £252 all in (vat, balancing, fitting, disposal of the old ones ).

Love these tyres, used on my previous cars and just think thry are a fantastic tyre and a bonus is imo they look fantastic too!


----------



## Rich196

zainster said:


> Had 2 vredstein ultrac sessantas in 235/40/18 fitted to the rears and it cost imo a very reasonable £252 all in (vat, balancing, fitting, disposal of the old ones ).
> 
> Love these tyres, used on my previous cars and just think thry are a fantastic tyre and a bonus is imo they look fantastic too!


They are great tyres

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt

Adam-tt said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abt spoiler £63 + postage and new led tail tail lights. Not sure about the tail lights until I get them on the car though...
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one on ebay almost bidded but i have seen the type i want now you was lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too but I already have one
> What are you planning to fit Adam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will have to wait and see but its going to be very marmite like
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I wonder.:grin:

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stortford

Today I:

Changed the cabin filter which didnt look like it had been changed for a while
Changed the oil & filter and refilled with Audi 5w 30 longlife fully synthetic oil. No more oil changes for 20,000 miles according to Audi!!
Changed the plugs. This wasnt as pleasant a job as you would think which would explain them fitting platinum plugs
Changed the air filter
Changed the fuel filter which looked like it hadnt been changed from manufacture. It was black!!
Poured some cat cleaner in the fuel. Will keep you posted on how this has helped if any
Switched the service lights out and run a full diagnostics on all the systems.

Lined up the doors, boots and bonnet.

And thats it folks


----------



## kayone

Jurid Pads & Discs fitted going to have to take it steady till we're worn in a little!


----------



## LordG71

...currently browsing the forum, while eating a huge bowl of Frosties (with ice cold milk)......getting a new set of tyres tomorrow


----------



## zainster

Rich196 said:


> zainster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 2 vredstein ultrac sessantas in 235/40/18 fitted to the rears and it cost imo a very reasonable £252 all in (vat, balancing, fitting, disposal of the old ones ).
> 
> Love these tyres, used on my previous cars and just think thry are a fantastic tyre and a bonus is imo they look fantastic too!
> 
> 
> 
> They are great tyres
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Yeah defo agree mate, since first reading up on all the rave reviews I decided to give them a go and I haven't looked back. Superb tyre. Hopefully just as good on the TT as they were on the 330d.


----------



## GanXteR

Picked up my 4 motion arb that I won on eBay for quid.

The guy was gutted to hand it over but serves you right for putting it in the wrong section :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4ndrew

GanXteR said:


> Picked up my 4 motion arb that I won on eBay for quid.
> 
> The guy was gutted to hand it over but serves you right for putting it in the wrong section :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Yea, I've got some great bargains from things either being misspelt or put in the wrong section!


----------



## NAFE_P

called Badger Bill to make some enquiries about a custom remap, am popping in for a chat with him on Monday.


----------



## Leebo310

4ndrew said:


> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my 4 motion arb that I won on eBay for quid.
> 
> The guy was gutted to hand it over but serves you right for putting it in the wrong section :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've got some great bargains from things either being misspelt or put in the wrong section!
Click to expand...

It's great eh! I got an ITG panel filter brand new for £9.25 including postage again because it was lusted incorrectly! Only found it by chance and luckily it turned out that I was the only one to find it! Result! :-D


----------



## Adam-tt

NAFE_P said:


> called Badger Bill to make some enquiries about a custom remap, am popping in for a chat with him on Monday.


exciting times :-D


----------



## Garth

Leebo310 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my 4 motion arb that I won on eBay for quid.
> 
> The guy was gutted to hand it over but serves you right for putting it in the wrong section :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've got some great bargains from things either being misspelt or put in the wrong section!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great eh! I got an ITG panel filter brand new for £9.25 including postage again because it was lusted incorrectly! Only found it by chance and luckily it turned out that I was the only one to find it! Result! :-D
Click to expand...

Certainly is, like my 3 bar grille for 1p


----------



## NAFE_P

Adam-tt said:


> NAFE_P said:
> 
> 
> 
> called Badger Bill to make some enquiries about a custom remap, am popping in for a chat with him on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> exciting times :-D
Click to expand...

Hell yeah! After that I'll be looking at iPhone compatible stereos and then wheels


----------



## bigsyd

I am busy getting some protection on the newly refurbed wheels


----------



## Garth

... started looking into which sewing machine to buy :wink:

I figured I'd do some proper leather retrimming... I'm not taking up clothes making


----------



## GanXteR

Leebo310 said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my 4 motion arb that I won on eBay for quid.
> 
> The guy was gutted to hand it over but serves you right for putting it in the wrong section :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've got some great bargains from things either being misspelt or put in the wrong section!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great eh! I got an ITG panel filter brand new for £9.25 including postage again because it was lusted incorrectly! Only found it by chance and luckily it turned out that I was the only one to find it! Result! :-D
Click to expand...

Thats three bargains now! my TT, arb and a full set of beetle steels with Michelin tyres on for winter for 30 quid!

I'm hoping to find a 3 bar grill like Garth did a few weeks ago, now that would be a result! :lol:


----------



## chubby 46

Cleaned car

Painted rear calipers

Wing mirror stickers (thanks to Kaz)

And four VREDESTEIN ULTRAC SESSANTA tyres fitted

Already for a trips to the TT Shop tomorrow


----------



## Mike46

Spotted this on Flebay..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140779093052?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Who the hell would pay that much?!  

I'm guessing theyre not into their mods!! :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Hit another mile stone!










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tricklexxx

Rich196 said:


> Hit another mile stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


You mean you've never been above 50 mph before? I don't believe you! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

tricklexxx said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit another mile stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you've never been above 50 mph before? I don't believe you! :lol:
Click to expand...

honest sir


----------



## Adam-tt

i hope you put some fuel in it


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> i hope you put some fuel in it


nah it runs on air now


----------



## kazinak

bought inner cv boot and pollen filter ,should be fun tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GanXteR

Garth said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my 4 motion arb that I won on eBay for quid.
> 
> The guy was gutted to hand it over but serves you right for putting it in the wrong section :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've got some great bargains from things either being misspelt or put in the wrong section!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great eh! I got an ITG panel filter brand new for £9.25 including postage again because it was lusted incorrectly! Only found it by chance and luckily it turned out that I was the only one to find it! Result! :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly is, like my 3 bar grille for 1p
Click to expand...

Exactly :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt

Im on the train heading to get mx qs.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc

malstt said:


> Im on the train heading to get mx qs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


Nice one , what colour ?


----------



## Lovinit

Well not today.. But the eve of the 20th I raced the sun.. From
Lands end- lowestoft - managed to do it with 15mins to spare.. .. Shame mother nature played such a harsh game by constantly raining and then clouding over so that the sun was barely visible...

Great fun though

James


----------



## malstt

neilc said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im on the train heading to get mx qs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one , what colour ?
Click to expand...

silver. Cant wait !

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc

malstt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im on the train heading to get mx qs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one , what colour ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver. Cant wait !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Second best colour then :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Behind Avus? Agreed. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Arrived at Lutterworth read for inters in the morning


----------



## sixohsixone

Ordered Steved engine bling kit and oldguy oilring. Engine bay needs some love .


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Behind Avus? Agreed. :wink:


Hell no , blue first Raymond. :wink:


----------



## malstt

Well it is avus.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sat in the line waiting to go in to inters


----------



## ianboom

Replaced my temp sensor (V6 3.2), changed the coolant and got the rounded under tray bolt out.


----------



## cralstc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Was in Dubai on a work trip... sitting outside on a pool terrace watching and hearing lambo's and Ferrari's howling by on the freeway below..... Awesome....does that make me a certified anorak? 8)
> Damien.


You should have let me know you were out here! I could have taken you out to see them, and maybe a ride in a few exotics. 

Maybe next time.

Craig.


----------



## JimSavo

Today my clutch pedal snapped... about 15mins ago. Currently parked awkwardly on a major junction awaiting recovery. 
Aarrgghhh!!!


----------



## Mondo

...removed the VTDA, with a small tear in my eye. Need the money for other mods.


----------



## Reeiss

JimSavo said:


> Today my clutch pedal snapped... about 15mins ago. Currently parked awkwardly on a major junction awaiting recovery.
> Aarrgghhh!!!


That's annoying! Hope it will be fixed soon!


----------



## Rich196

Changed the gearbox oil! Treating the car well!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burns

Got the TT back from the body shop. Damaged tailgate sorted, plus a few other bits sprayed. I'm 95% happy with it; the lad who did it is doing some other bits for me later in the summer, so will sort any niggles at the same time.


----------



## NAFE_P

drove my Mums 1.2 Polo to Yeovilton Air Day, what a slug of a car! I was so happy to get back into mine


----------



## Skeee

Today my horn died after successfully scaring a deer out of the road early this morning but I ain't bothered 'cos I'm still grinning from four (half) laps of the Top Gear track, passenger in an R8 - 6000revs all the way round. 
Bit quicker than my 225 Roadster!!!!!


----------



## kazinak

R8 should rev till 8-8.5k rpm, sound like the driver is a pensioner :lol: :lol:


----------



## zainster

Had the 4Motion rear ARB fitted along with oem rear discs and pads and had the rear diff changed!
Certainly felt the difference with the fitting of the rear ARB, feels better than the standard one but then they were corroded and had started to crack hence the replacement.

Also had 4 wheel laser alignment done too, car was very busy today!


----------



## Skeee

kazinak said:


> R8 should rev till 8-8.5k rpm, sound like the driver is a pensioner :lol: :lol:


It didn't go _*below *_6000, and he was driving it like he had just stolen it, almost overtaking a Ferrari 458 and later on I noticed he was keeping up with a Merc SLS.

It's the passenger who's a pensioner!!!!


----------



## Skeee

zainster said:


> car was very busy today!


And so was your wallet!


----------



## LOW-TT

washed the old girl..









Also forsale


----------



## NAFE_P

Went and met Bill @ Badger 5 to discuss a stage 1 custom remap which is now booked in for 6th July


----------



## TT Stu-82

NAFE_P said:


> Went and met Bill @ Badger 5 to discuss a stage 1 custom remap which is now booked in for 6th July


Ah mate we could have gone down together! I popped down there just before lunch to try and locate a boost leak. Thanks to his magical smoke machine we found 4, 2 on the same pipe thankfully. Going back down tomorrow about 1 ish to get the new hoses fitted. Really nice guy. Did you see the Mk1 Golf in the workshop?


----------



## Tonny_B

Today, I met some nice people from TTOC 
We met on the Atlantic Road (Norway), which is located at Kristiansund city.
I was also a passenger on a very nice and fast blue TT TFSI, which was very funny.
Thank you James & Co for an enjoyable meeting, and thanks for the nice jacket (FLATDOG) Will use it every day






















































































































Again, thanks alot for a nice meeting  Will come over the "fjord" some day to England. If the owner of the 
orange v6 join me in a footbalmatch (Tottenham) :mrgreen:


----------



## Mondo

Hate to break it to someone, but that pale green one isn't a TT... :wink:


----------



## NAFE_P

TT Stu-82 said:


> NAFE_P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went and met Bill @ Badger 5 to discuss a stage 1 custom remap which is now booked in for 6th July
> 
> 
> 
> Ah mate we could have gone down together! I popped down there just before lunch to try and locate a boost leak. Thanks to his magical smoke machine we found 4, 2 on the same pipe thankfully. Going back down tomorrow about 1 ish to get the new hoses fitted. Really nice guy. Did you see the Mk1 Golf in the workshop?
Click to expand...

Yeah that Mk1 looked awesome. Bill really seems to know his stuff, I cant wait for the drive home


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> Hate to break it to someone, but that pale green one isn't a TT... :wink:


No it is, it's just got a Porsche bodykit on


----------



## Reeiss

Tonny_B said:


> Today, I met some nice people from TTOC
> We met on the Atlantic Road (Norway), which is located at Kristiansund city.
> I was also a passenger on a very nice and fast blue TT TFSI, which was very funny.
> Thank you James & Co for an enjoyable meeting, and thanks for the nice jacket (FLATDOG) Will use it every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks alot for a nice meeting  Will come over the "fjord" some day to England. If the owner of the
> orange v6 join me in a footbalmatch (Tottenham) :mrgreen:


I wish I had heard about this! I only live about 30 minutes away from this place!


----------



## Dotti

Washed it


----------



## Tonny_B

They are staying on "Seilet" hotel in Molde , so you still got the chance


----------



## Reeiss

I will try to see if I can meet them tomorrow


----------



## 4ndrew

Just locked my keys in the boot and I'm a 3 hour round trip from my spare set! F**k sake!!!!!


----------



## Leebo310

Became an "Established" member on here


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> Just locked my keys in the boot and I'm a 3 hour round trip from my spare set! F**k sake!!!!!


Sorry to hear this mate. Happened to me about 2 months ago and had to call a locksmith. Cost €100 (10 mins job) but then found that my comprehensive insurance covered this as well. Might want to try your insurance and see.

Hope you get it sorted soon. whereabouts are you?


----------



## 4ndrew

New2AudiTT said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just locked my keys in the boot and I'm a 3 hour round trip from my spare set! F**k sake!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this mate. Happened to me about 2 months ago and had to call a locksmith. Cost €100 (10 mins job) but then found that my comprehensive insurance covered this as well. Might want to try your insurance and see.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted soon. whereabouts are you?
Click to expand...

Down in Waterford, a mate is gonna give me a lift, just give him €20 for fuel. More annoying than anything else...


----------



## neilc

My QS went through the MOT with no advisories


----------



## BaueruTc

Fixed my rattling lower cat heat shield!

I also booked my car into garage to get my Haldex oil & filter changed. For a very reasonable price of £60 plus vat.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zjshw4


----------



## zainster

Skeee said:


> zainster said:
> 
> 
> 
> car was very busy today!
> 
> 
> 
> And so was your wallet!
Click to expand...

Haha you're so right mate .... oh! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich79

fitted my parcel shelf..... Although it still rattles!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered some psi poly topmounts with polo top caps.... for my coily fitting next month...  10mil lower than rubber TT items makes for better suspension travel.....that's the theory anyhow. 

Damien


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered some psi poly topmounts with polo top caps.... for my coily fitting next month...  10mil lower than rubber TT items makes for better suspension travel.....that's the theory anyhow.
> 
> Damien


Looking good then Damien for the trackday


----------



## Mondo

...got this in the post:









It's 2mm. That and some high-temp sealant and I'm set for my next adventure.


----------



## livimojo

Made a new satnav bracket for my galaxy note


----------



## Tonny_B

Tonny_B said:


> Today, I met some nice people from TTOC
> We met on the Atlantic Road (Norway), which is located at Kristiansund city.
> I was also a passenger on a very nice and fast blue TT TFSI, which was very funny.
> Thank you James & Co for an enjoyable meeting, and thanks for the nice jacket (FLATDOG) Will use it every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks alot for a nice meeting  Will come over the "fjord" some day to England. If the owner of the
> orange v6 join me in a footbalmatch (Tottenham) :mrgreen:


When I was reading the lokal web newspaper I notised that we god photographed by some paparatsi yesterday  
http://brunsvika.net/nyhetsarkiv-alle-a ... audi-folge


----------



## 4ndrew

livimojo said:


> Made a new satnav bracket for my galaxy note


Why so big? Could have made it flush to the vent fairly easy no? Looks like good workmanship though, well done!


----------



## livimojo

Thanks Andrew. Made it this size so I could add the tt dimples at a later date, then changed my mind. Did think about making it flush but then it would have only been about 3.5mm and wasn't sure it would stand upto the weight /leverage of my big ass android phone 

Might make a smaller one and see how it goes.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted my new battery and Forge hoses to yellow just the new DV to go  then I have to do it all again on the qS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew

livimojo said:


> Thanks Andrew. Made it this size so I could add the tt dimples at a later date, then changed my mind. Did think about making it flush but then it would have only been about 3.5mm and wasn't sure it would stand upto the weight /leverage of my big ass android phone
> 
> Might make a smaller one and see how it goes.


It's not under too much stress as the vent itself adds to the strength. Mine is way thinner metal and sits flush. My iPhone puts it under virtually no stress it seems. I know how big the note is, but can't see it being a problem tbh ;-)


----------



## Mondo

...decided to tell you all I bought a Creations Motorsport 3" TIP last week. Mildly disappointed with the relative softness of the hose, particularly down by the turbo end. On a suggestion from someone I trust implicitly I think I'll still fit it, but slap a couple of wide JCS clips around just to disuade it from deforming under high flow. But given it's larger diameter it may not happen anyway.

Will probably fit weekend after next.


----------



## gogs

Fitted the comfort blinker after negotiating the German website order form!


----------



## Ian_W

Removed the bumper grilles so I can paint them this weekend and cleaned up the front number plate recess so its ready to stick my new plates on


----------



## j_ritchie

...got my headlight washers working, new pump and new passenger side alien. Quite pleased to have managed to do it without taking the bumper off, happy days! Much of [smiley=bigcry.gif] but eventually


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted new 008 DV and silicone hoses to the qS


----------



## Mondo

...got a set of 8 or so 5-point security Torx 1/4" sockets. One of the feckers is bound to fit the MAF sensor screws.


----------



## typa

I got my TTOC membership in the post!


----------



## typa

But struggling with my signature [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc

Just bought a new set of clear side indicators as one of mine could be used as a micro gold fish bowl atm.

Also came across a used G251 Sensor on eBay for £63.49. Thought i would take a gamble and buy it. Nearly £100 cheaper than a new unit so fingers crossed it will be fine......


----------



## Leebo310

Scratched my hands to pieces fitting new front bulbs :x

Went for Lucas Blue Lightning dipped and some LED side lights.
Lucas ones aren't as white as I thought they'd be but man they are bright!! 8) Visibility is excellent and a massive improvement over the OEM ones.
LED are pure white and look great! Not as bright as the OEM but as they're only side lights, it's not really an issue.
Overall well happy with them both (and worth the bleeding hands  )


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fitted new 008 DV and silicone hoses to the qS


Waiting for the skin to grow back on my hands arter the last two days fitting silicone hoses [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Amaranth

Fitted new Number Plates and surrounds and...bought a Harley Davidson - surreal eh?


----------



## Typhhon

Parked the hire A3 next to my TT and our A6 in rebuild..... offically a 4 Rings family driveway! ......










just need an R8 to finish 

All need a clean as last nights rain was sand laden...


----------



## AaronMc

Had my wheels refurbed!


----------



## Mondo

Nice, Aaron. Shiny, nick-free RSTTs look lovely. 

...cleaned my MAF sensor. Needed a 5-point security Torx socket. Will refit tomorrow, go for logged run, and see if it helped at all.

Mind you, might fit my Creations Motorsport 3" TIP as well, so any gains will probably be down to that.


----------



## Ian_W

Removed the old private plates that where sat in horrible chrome surrounds and fitted my nice new standard plates


----------



## 4ndrew

Put the base colour on my spoiler, will smooth tomorrow and lacquer


----------



## Mondo

...put the MAF sensor back in. Don't have much spare time this weekend, so made a sneaky start on fitting the CM 3" TIP by disconnecting a few hoses on the existing HG-M TIP. Of the 4 between MAF and turbo I got 3 off, but the 4th - a small one at the back - proved too difficult in the limited time.

[email protected] will come off tomorrow though... :twisted:


----------



## MEMORIZALLO

Today I just painted gloss black my Moda R6, hoe you like it !!!


----------



## 1sttt

Replace dip stick tube .


----------



## oldguy

Ordered my ticket for Sunday.....

But looking at weather, may not come in the TT


----------



## Skeee

Removed the towing eye from the boot. As the boot will be packed solid.
Travelling up Thursday, so will test the Quattro. Again!

Had a slide uphill at Brands couple years ago where the Quattro was v impressive. Hopefully the same this weekend.


----------



## roughready28

Bought a 225 exhaust just adaptor and valance to go :roll:


----------



## BaueruTc

Well yesterday I fitted a G251 sensor which has sorted out my ESP & ABS lights. Today was the Haldex oil & Filter change. Put her into Kennys Autos in Inverness. £72inc vat which was a good price going by what some have paid on here. May get them to do the cambelt & accessories.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pbmegr


----------



## Garth

... Cleaned up piss, shit and sick. 
A lot. 
And it didn't really bother me. 
Oh times have changed :grin:


----------



## roughready28

Garth said:


> ... Cleaned up piss, shit and sick.
> A lot.
> And it didn't really bother me.
> Oh times have changed :grin:


Get used to it :mrgreen: Though its all worth it............ Enjoy :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew

Got high on paint stripper and rattle cans. Don't feel too good!


----------



## jays_225

fitted an lcr splitter to the a4!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . finally crawled out from under the results of what's referred to as a "Derecho" . . . Spanish for "straight" . . . as in a kind of storm that has tornado type winds but instead of twisting/spinning, they are sustained and straight . . . we endured 60 solid minutes of 80+ mph in the mountains on a ridge no less with a forest of 60 foot trees. We hunkered down in the center of our home. Trees down everywhere . . . two on our home (yes, they came through the cathedral ceiling and into the living room), one on the pool building, one on the parking area for our cars . . . BUT!!!!! THE TT SURVIVED! The garage was completely, totally spared . . . just a few scrapes and nicks on the outside apron. Otherwise, untouched. How is that possible?

On a different and happier note . . . a photographer at the last auto show sent me 8 pics of my TT gratis . . . here's one of them. I'll post another in Pic of the Day. My apologies to all for dropping off the forum for several days. You all are so attentive to posts. But I was occupied otherwise (and of course, we didn't have internet . . . or 3G/4G either . . . cells all down . . . fortunately, we have a whole-house generator, so we still had power). I have some catching up to do. I've missed the forum. I'm looking forward to seeing all the posts I've missed. And, glad to be alive . . . with an intact TT!


----------



## 4ndrew

Vrroom said:


> . . . finally crawled out from under the results of what's referred to as a "Derecho" . . . Spanish for "straight" . . . as in a kind of storm that has tornado type winds but instead of twisting/spinning, they are sustained and straight . . . we endured 60 solid minutes of 80+ mph in the mountains on a ridge no less with a forest of 60 foot trees. We hunkered down in the center of our home. Trees down everywhere . . . two on our home (yes, they came through the cathedral ceiling and into the living room), one on the pool building, one on the parking area for our cars . . . BUT!!!!! THE TT SURVIVED! The garage was completely, totally spared . . . just a few scrapes and nicks on the outside apron. Otherwise, untouched. How is that possible?
> 
> On a different and happier note . . . a photographer at the last auto show sent me 8 pics of my TT gratis . . . here's one of them. I'll post another in Pic of the Day. My apologies to all for dropping off the forum for several days. You all are so attentive to posts. But I was occupied otherwise (and of course, we didn't have internet . . . or 3G/4G either . . . cells all down . . . fortunately, we have a whole-house generator, so we still had power). I have some catching up to do. I've missed the forum. I'm looking forward to seeing all the posts I've missed. And, glad to be alive . . . with an intact TT!


Holy crap! Glad to hear your ok and keeping positive! Nice pic btw ;-)


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## merlin c

Yea, its been wet and windy here too :!:  Glad no one was hurt, sounds like quite an adventure....


----------



## Mondo

'kinell, Tim! Glad y'all got out alive, including the most precious member of your family - the TT!

Now, get posting so I can point out the few micro-speck sized areas for improvement on your car. There's... er... nope; I'm struggling.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> 'kinell, Tim! Glad y'all got out alive, including the most precious member of your family - the TT!
> 
> Now, get posting so I can point out the few micro-speck sized areas for improvement on your car. There's... er... nope; I'm struggling.


Thanks Mondo! Don't let up on me though [smiley=smash.gif] . . . CLEAR CORNERS!










P.S. Had to look up "kinell." Thanks for the new vocabulary word for my second language, English! (First language is unintelligible babble which I revert to after too many drinks.)


----------



## orange_biker

Today I....

....got my car back from the wheel specialists


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> ...First language is unintelligible babble which I revert to after too many drinks...


It's a common complaint, and one I share with you. 

I could have made it easier if I'd punctuated it correctly: 'kin'ell would have been more accurate. But you got there in the end; good septic.


----------



## Garth

orange_biker said:


> Today I....
> 
> ....got my car back from the wheel specialists


Which branch, and did they do a good job?


----------



## orange_biker

Garth said:


> orange_biker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I....
> 
> ....got my car back from the wheel specialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which branch, and did they do a good job?
Click to expand...

Fareham branch.
I won't actually see the car till tomorrow evening as I'm away with work.
The misses picked it up.
When I get back I'll let you know.


----------



## 1sttt

Got a need shinny dip stick have to wait to fit it as I'm waiting for my old guy bling handle.


----------



## Leebo310

Ordered fly eyes kit for my rear lights tint although will have to wait as they are out of stock until end of the month


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> Yea, its been wet and windy here too :!:  Glad no one was hurt, sounds like quite an adventure....


Thanks Merlin!


----------



## 4ndrew

Watched with my teeth gritted as a 7 year old girl was climbing into the car parked next to mine. To my amazement she was the most careful child ever! She even put her hand between her door and the side of my car! Why can't everyone be like this?!


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> Watched with my teeth gritted as a 7 year old girl was climbing into the car parked next to mine. To my amazement she was the most careful child ever! She even put her hand between her door and the side of my car! Why can't everyone be like this?!


   

I can just visualize your facial expressions


----------



## kazinak

fitted v6 bottom grill, looks shit because it's 10-12mm shorter , don't understand how people can accept the gaps :roll:


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> fitted v6 bottom grill, looks shit because it's 10-12mm shorter , don't understand how people can accept the gaps :roll:


We all have v6 bumpers to start with :wink:


----------



## kazinak

tonksy26 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted v6 bottom grill, looks shit because it's 10-12mm shorter , don't understand how people can accept the gaps :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have v6 bumpers to start with :wink:
Click to expand...

i'm talking about 180/225 bumper,


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted v6 bottom grill, looks shit because it's 10-12mm shorter , don't understand how people can accept the gaps :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have v6 bumpers to start with :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm talking about 180/225 bumper,
Click to expand...

exactly.. thats were your going wrong.


----------



## Mondo

...got my windscreen replaced at work, between showers. Posted a hose to a Forum member. And, most importantly, got a date to go see TSR in Dooooorrrrset. Can't wait, my lovelies.


----------



## 1sttt

Replaced the maf got a new coolant bottle and cleaned the engine bay 
All shiny again now.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . removed double-sided 3M adhesive tape from the woofer surround to replace it with 3M adhesive tape with half the thickness. It won't look set off anymore, but more integrated. Plus, I removed the painted aluminum surface and allowed the real aluminum to show . . . brushed it with P220, light polish with P2000, and polished with Mother's aluminum polish. Much nicer effect than the OEM painted version. Why paint real aluminum with aluminum paint!? :?


----------



## Tonny_B

Today I got the Coilovers I ordered from Germany for about 14 days ago. (will mount them this weekend)
I also got the tail lights I ordered at the same time.
http://www.dectane.de/product_info.php? ... black.html
Not sure if I like the tail lights yet, but will decide when the entire rear end is finished (with the new exhaust, carbon wing and carbon diffuser)


----------



## stuptt225

Fitted new powerflex dogbone bushes (mk4 golf TDi version). Took half an hour and the result was sharper response on initial acceleration (as the engine moves less and doesnt dampen the torque- im sure I'll be corrected on this by someone who knows how to better put this benefit into words!) and no noticable increase in vibration.


----------



## Nikos3008

Sprayed all grills with gloss black plastikote, just waiting for them to dry!


----------



## kazinak

fitted oval rear view mirror :lol:


----------



## GanXteR

Used plastidip to make my fuel filler cap black :lol:














































turned ok for a first bash with the stuff. word of warning to others that try this, is watch for the bolt holes while spraying plastidip. Once dry and your put the bolts back in and screw up tight, they drag the rubber coating in with them which ended up untidying my end result, grrrrrrr! :x

prefer it black now though, what do you all think?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had APR remap on the Golf at Awesome


----------



## neilc

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had APR remap on the Golf at Awesome


And the results were :?:


----------



## RudeBadger

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had APR remap on the Golf at Awesome


sweet


----------



## LordG71

Looks good GanXter - definately looks better black against the colour of your car.....which by the way, is really nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



GanXteR said:


>


----------



## TT SMITHY

Mondo said:


> ...got my windscreen replaced at work, between showers. Posted a hose to a Forum member. And, most importantly, got a date to go see TSR in Dooooorrrrset. Can't wait, my lovelies.


oh ! what you having done ?  i was supposed to go to TSR beginning of august couple of
little set backs :? still maybe the following month


----------



## GanXteR

LordG71 said:


> Looks good GanXter - definately looks better black against the colour of your car.....which by the way, is really nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> GanXteR said:
Click to expand...

thanks lord!

the finish of it doesn't look as good as if it was painted like yours! And I forgot to add thanks for popping over and for the helping hand :lol:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NAFE_P

... am looking forward to taking 'Jeff' to see Bill @ Badger 5 for a custom remap tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

TT SMITHY said:


> ...i was supposed to go to TSR beginning of august...


Full exhaust. 2 weeks today. Can't wait!


----------



## jamman

Drove up to the post office to send a package bright sunshine roof down... coolio 8)

Inside the post office chatting away to the very attractive post mistress look out the window and it's hammering down :twisted:

Oh well interior is nice and clean :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1sttt

Changed the thermostat , changed the temp sensor, and changed the coolant bottle fro a nice new one .
Thing was it only cost me about £12 because when I took my old maf in that I changed yesterday 
They refunded me £30 happy bunny!!


----------



## GanXteR

1sttt said:


> Changed the thermostat , changed the temp sensor, and changed the coolant bottle fro a nice new one .
> Thing was it only cost me about £12 because when I took my old maf in that I changed yesterday
> They refunded me £30 happy bunny!!


Bonus! :lol:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Inside the post office chatting away to the very attractive post mistress . . .


Never ever miss an opportunity, regardless of cost! :wink:


----------



## jamman

Vrroom said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the post office chatting away to the very attractive post mistress . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever miss an opportunity, regardless of cost! :wink:
Click to expand...

An old friend :wink:


----------



## TTstang

wiped the bird crap off my paintwork!


----------



## reeso

Used chemical guys mirror wet finish for the first time, amazing stuff.


----------



## LordG71

no worries fella, it was good to meet you (although helping hand is rather strong, more like stand around chatting :lol: )



GanXteR said:


> the finish of it doesn't look as good as if it was painted like yours! And I forgot to add thanks for popping over and for the helping hand :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Woke up at 04.15 for some odd reason and couldn't get back to sleep, so with nothing else to do had a bit of a sort through the garage; washed, clayed and practiced using my new DA polisher on an old panel I got from a scrap yard (before attempting anything on my car - its amazing how smooth it leaves it!!), then washed the car in the rain 6-7am.
If there's a break in the weather I might have a go on my TT - would be nice to tart it up before EvenTT12 Sunday


----------



## 4ndrew

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Woke up at 04.15 for some odd reason and couldn't get back to sleep, so with nothing else to do had a bit of a sort through the garage; washed, clayed and practiced using my new DA polisher on an old panel I got from a scrap yard (before attempting anything on my car - its amazing how smooth it leaves it!!), then washed the car in the rain 6-7am.
> If there's a break in the weather I might have a go on my TT - would be nice to tart it up before EvenTT12 Sunday


That's crazy! I dunno if id be able to bring myself to do that at that time!


----------



## Rich196

4ndrew said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up at 04.15 for some odd reason and couldn't get back to sleep, so with nothing else to do had a bit of a sort through the garage; washed, clayed and practiced using my new DA polisher on an old panel I got from a scrap yard (before attempting anything on my car - its amazing how smooth it leaves it!!), then washed the car in the rain 6-7am.
> If there's a break in the weather I might have a go on my TT - would be nice to tart it up before EvenTT12 Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy! I dunno if id be able to bring myself to do that at that time!
Click to expand...

definitely crazy!!!

Yesterday I finished mounting my oil cooler just need to plumb it in now!


----------



## Typhhon

Finally went for a legal paid up copy of Vag Com.......now if the rain stops.... I will go and play


----------



## Nick 225TT

Typhhon said:


> Finally went for a legal paid up copy of Vag Com.......now if the rain stops.... I will go and play


 If you don't mind me asking how much was it and where did you get it did you have a genuine cable with it too :?:


----------



## Typhhon

http://www.ilexa.co.uk/acatalog/vagcom.html

£263 so against the Diesel pump ECU reprogramming on my A6 at £250 + VAT estimate = bargain.....

HEX-USB-CAN Cable and older 2x2 adapter


----------



## Mondo

...changed the JCS clips holding on the top vacuum hose so the screws are away from my shiny shiny IM and closer to the charge pipe hose. Took 1cm off the catch can outlet hose so it sits better and away from the other hoses/engine cover. Unhooked the battery and went for another logging run... same figures, but the torque and BHP lines are a bit smoother now. Better, but not by much.


----------



## Nick 225TT

Typhhon said:


> http://www.ilexa.co.uk/acatalog/vagcom.html
> 
> £263 so against the Diesel pump ECU reprogramming on my A6 at £250 + VAT estimate = bargain.....
> 
> HEX-USB-CAN Cable and older 2x2 adapter


a bargain for you then i have an canbus scanner as well
so will hold off for a bit


----------



## Typhhon

Depends what you want to do.

I had a pump ecu replacement and hence had to do an immobiliser adaption. I also needed the TDI dynamic timing function.

Have to admit until now all the TT needed was the freeware version.


----------



## Rich196

changed the top mounts and went to the pub!


----------



## M18NTT

INTENDED today to fit new 15/20 spacers and paint the calipers (a job I've been intending to do for a few weeks) and then tomorrow planned to remove the Dashpod for a fix by Actronics next week BUT instead ... just about to reverse out of parking space a few miles from home this morning and "pop" the clutch pedal went south. After a couple of panicky phone calls a top bloke from the RAC just manged to get it recovered to my local independent garage just before it closed where she's now waiting patiently for some new bits on Monday.

Now getting grief from the wife "Now I'm at at loose end I can fit the new flooring in the kitchen instead" 

Somehow I don't have the same level of enthusiasm for that.


----------



## apj

Rain delayed play, so only managed to change the thermostat (fiddly job for a first timer but not too bad), finished fitting my wak box and K&N filter plus in the sunshine (late in the day) I fitted a dump valve.

HiFi tomorrow - 4 channel amp in boot of the roadster next to the sub.


----------



## Vrroom

. . . received in the mail a high grade tap and die set for . . . you guessed it, installing my favorite Allen bolts on/in/around my TT. Worked on some additional aluminum for the interior. Got a process down now for a consistent brushed aluminum finish . . . rough sand previous finish with P50, then P100 . . . then P220, P2000, then polish with Mother's. Gives me a consistent brushed effect. A couple steps may be redundant but overall they do the trick to my satisfaction. All this done in the house with A/C as it's 104 F outside, and likely even hotter in the garage.


----------



## 1sttt

Went to Tt 12 saw some great tts there good day was had . Fitted my forge big knob cheers who ever was selling it , fitted my old guy dip stick end looks great cheers old guy who isn't that old .lol spent nearly an hour looking for a bloke with a zimmerframe. To find out he's my age cheers for that lol.


----------



## tonksy26

1sttt said:


> Went to Tt 12 saw some great tts there good day was had . Fitted my forge big knob cheers who ever was selling it , fitted my old guy dip stick end looks great cheers old guy who isn't that old .lol spent nearly an hour looking for a bloke with a zimmerframe. To find out he's my age cheers for that lol.


Haha I was shocked at him when he came over and introduced himself. I was expecting some old zimmer frame man :lol:


----------



## 1sttt

tonksy26 said:


> 1sttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Tt 12 saw some great tts there good day was had . Fitted my forge big knob cheers who ever was selling it , fitted my old guy dip stick end looks great cheers old guy who isn't that old .lol spent nearly an hour looking for a bloke with a zimmerframe. To find out he's my age cheers for that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I was shocked at him when he came over and introduced himself. I was expecting some old zimmer frame man :lol:
Click to expand...

I know right lol


----------



## Nikos3008

fitted grills after a good plastikote (even 5 bar can look decent after a good spray), also fitted rear black audi rings...


















next on the list
- a good clean;
- smoked corners;
- alloy refurb;
- cat back exaust;
- fit v6 spoiler when arrives;
- qs rear valance


----------



## 1sttt

Nikos3008 said:


> fitted grills after a good plastikote (even 5 bar can look decent after a good spray), also fitted rear black audi rings...
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> next on the list
> - a good clean;
> - smoked corners;
> - alloy refurb;
> - cat back exaust;
> - fit v6 spoiler when arrives;
> - qs rear valance


Is that pastic cote on the front matt or shiny? If matt youll want a v6 rear valance as the qs one is shiny.
And would look odd well me thinks any way.


----------



## Nikos3008

1sttt said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted grills after a good plastikote (even 5 bar can look decent after a good spray), also fitted rear black audi rings...
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> next on the list
> - a good clean;
> - smoked corners;
> - alloy refurb;
> - cat back exaust;
> - fit v6 spoiler when arrives;
> - qs rear valance
> 
> 
> 
> Is that pastic cote on the front matt or shiny? If matt youll want a v6 rear valance as the qs one is shiny.
> And would look odd well me thinks any way.
Click to expand...

its gloss black mate so quite shiny hence why im going for the qs rear valance - can you buy the qs valance off the TT shop or just the v6?

Cheers


----------



## 1sttt

They do both you won't see it on there web site but they stock it.


----------



## Nikos3008

1sttt said:


> They do both you won't see it on there web site but they stock it.


Brilliant cheers mate


----------



## TTstang

Nice work looks great! 



Nikos3008 said:


> fitted grills after a good plastikote (even 5 bar can look decent after a good spray), also fitted rear black audi rings...
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> next on the list
> - a good clean;
> - smoked corners;
> - alloy refurb;
> - cat back exaust;
> - fit v6 spoiler when arrives;
> - qs rear valance


----------



## Nikos3008

TTstang said:


> Nice work looks great!
> 
> Cheers pal first time ever done owt like that myself quite pleased with the result


----------



## orange_biker

Garth said:


> orange_biker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I....
> 
> ....got my car back from the wheel specialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which branch, and did they do a good job?
Click to expand...

Garth

Review of the wheel specialists at the link...!

viewtopic.php?t=285017


----------



## sierra

Bought a new n75 valve, maf, headlight switch and cleaned my k&n which filled the bath with loads of crap which might explain why the maf was gone


----------



## Rich196

Went to wak who found my boost leaks! Thanks very much again for the amazing service!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonksy26

Rich196 said:


> Went to wak who found my boost leaks! Thanks very much again for the amazing service!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Wasn't the intercooler pipes you just fitted was it ?


----------



## Rich196

Nope mate all the breather pipes or what ever they are called under the inlet manifold!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stealth69

Today I most isntalled VCDS and hooked the car up to the 'puter...... cleared old codes and gave her a spanking..... and then the laptop battery went dead so don't know what the outcome is yet LOL


----------



## MrBazUK

8 pence light symmetry mod (DIY)

Purchased enough red self adhesive gel to make around 50 reversing light stickers. £3.56 from eBay.

Was really pleased with the results. You have to look very close to see the edges. Matches the other side perfectly.


----------



## Rich196

Shopping but for nothing fun


----------



## ades tt 180

got myself a new pair of tyres...didn't realise just how bad the old ones were till the man took them off...i've had a pair of ovation VI-388...for a budget tyre they're very good...nice and quiet..have not tested them fully for grip yet untill they have a bit of milage on them but so far so good. went round an island where the old tyres had no grip and the new ones were much better! ... all 4 match now too...and only 58 squids each fitted...


----------



## TT SMITHY

Got my hands on a brand new neuspeed 25mm front roll bar for £110


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Broke my door handle! :twisted:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

smiles driving mine


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Prepped my spare cam cover ready for powder coating


----------



## tonksy26

.... Decided what my next big money saving goal is going to be towards, hopefully completed by next feb/march, ready for show season. Completing this years last year weekend by getting stage 2 remap :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Got bend over the desk by forge, and drilled to holes in the rad mount for oil cooler piping to go through!


----------



## TTchan

Received my insurance renewal through the post...£850 :lol:


----------



## 1sttt

TTchan said:


> Received my insurance renewal through the post...£850 :lol:


That's steep .


----------



## Mondo

Bought a BAM cam/rocker cover! And another can of VHT black wrinkle paint.


----------



## 1sttt

I'm watching that red one at the mo mondo . How much did you get your cover for? And where ,wouldn't mind doing it myself.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Prepped my spare cam cover ready for powder coating


Dropped it off at Romax to be powder coated


----------



## Mondo

1sttt said:


> I'm watching that red one at the mo mondo . How much did you get your cover for? And where ,wouldn't mind doing it myself.


The Bay of DE :wink:

ebay.de, in other words. Were a few. Just need to do a bit of translating. And find one willing to ship to the UK.

Quite like the red one too, but a) fancy doing it myself, and b) fancy black TBH.


----------



## pr1nc3ss

1sttt said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my insurance renewal through the post...£850 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That's steep .
Click to expand...

Very! 460 for me at 26.

Ordered myself a neuspeed filter to make up with a heat shield this weekend, beats being ass raped. Also sent StevieTT some dosh over for a bling kit as my screws were all missing when I picked the car up.


----------



## TTchan

pr1nc3ss said:


> 1sttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my insurance renewal through the post...£850 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That's steep .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very! 460 for me at 26.
Click to expand...

It's not too bad, I'm only 21 so it's gonna be high..worth it tho


----------



## GanXteR

Plastidips out again and doing the rings off my old grill as I'm thinking of refitting it. Might also do a better job of the gloss grill as the previous owner :roll:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Craigos76

Just finished painting my Qs rear spoiler


----------



## Elite0777

Fitted led number plate lights, led sidelights and clear side repeaters.
Before









After


----------



## tonksy26

Went costco with GG and got myself a proper low entry jack. My god it's big !


----------



## 1sttt

Elite0777 said:


> Fitted led number plate lights, led sidelights and clear side repeaters.
> Before
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 1


Where did you get those from mate? I need todo mine.


----------



## gogs

Fitted my oem washer bottle cap I won from eBay for 0.99p


----------



## Tonny_B

Ordered a pair of sideskirt


----------



## Elite0777

1sttt said:


> Elite0777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted led number plate lights, led sidelights and clear side repeaters.
> Before
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those from mate? I need todo mine.
Click to expand...

All from eBay. Which ones did you mean?


----------



## Elite0777

Also replaced 5 bar grille with 3 bar grille. Paid £25 for it!
Before









After


----------



## Mondo

Nice, _and _cheap. Well done.


----------



## 1sttt

Side Indys mate. Can you give us a link?
I also fitted the engine bay bling kit I got from stevett today . Looks much better. Any one who hasn't yet needs to.


----------



## Elite0777

1sttt said:


> Side Indys mate. Can you give us a link?
> I also fitted the engine bay bling kit I got from stevett today . Looks much better. Any one who hasn't yet needs to.


Item no. 270998705316 on eBay 10.98 delivered. They do have different styles and send amber bulbs with them. I hate amber bulbs and used some silver I had left over instead.
I've been looking at the bling kits and considering one but think i'll wait a while.


----------



## jamman

Put my black Evos back on the car for the track day tomorrow.

Really can't stand black wheels  but love Goodyear F1s


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Put my black Evos back on the car for the track day tomorrow.
> 
> Really can't stand black wheels  but love Goodyear F1s


Whats up with the AD08 for a track day ?


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put my black Evos back on the car for the track day tomorrow.
> 
> Really can't stand black wheels  but love Goodyear F1s
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with the AD08 for a track day ?
Click to expand...

Nothing at all Kev just wanted to give the Goodyears a run out.

Was quite happy when I took the AD08s off they dont look like they ahve warn down too much. 

If it was a hot summers day I would leave the Yokos on without a thought.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Got back from south africa this morning...got home cleaned and prepped my bug for tomorrows trackday....been awake over 24hours now.....  hope i [smiley=sleeping.gif] tonight or im... [smiley=hanged.gif] tomorrow...

Damien.


----------



## burns

Missed the odometer turning 100k [smiley=bigcry.gif]

On a more positive note, the milestone occurred whilst en route to a TT meet, so quite fitting really 8)

Glad the engine is finally run in


----------



## charliett79

I installed my Flo Flex front ARB bushes and stuck some jubillee clips next to them! Impressed with them tbh, so going to order some front wishbone bushes from them too, exactly the same grade and density material as Powerflex and at £36 delivered for all 4 bushes you can't go wrong!

Also installed my Powerflex steering rack bush - complete pig of a job if you don't drop the subframe!

I also ordered some of the PSI Tuning poly top mounts but have to admit I'm not overly impressed with the 2 week wait time on them - they should have anticipated demand would be high and produced more seeing as they make them themselves apparently.


----------



## GanXteR

Finished my plastidip front rings now and the finish is so much better on these than my fuel cap that I did the other week.

So here's a pic :grin:










Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DDcrash

Re-fitted the sump  Had a mare on Thursday due to the "awkward" bolts at the flywheel end falling out and into the gearbox housing. After 3 attempts I gave up and had a few beers. Yesterday I thought of a good dodge to help keep the bolts & or socket from falling. I put some grease in the bores of the 4 bolts and used some grease in the socket to hold the bolt. Worked like a charm


----------



## Matzu

I fitted fmic.

It took 4 hours including dinner to fit FMIC set, fits perfect! No problems with aliens whatsoever, everything was spot on!

There's some pics below, tell me what you think? We took some L-shaped aluminium, milled oval 10mm holes so you can move IC if needed, then welded these parts to crash bar.

http://koukku.otukset.fi/kuvat/TT/

Relentless goes on next weekend and after that car goes to tuner again 

Edit: Sorry for dirty engine cover :<


----------



## appy1968

Today I fitted my leather Arm Rest with Orange sticking to my Kuga.

http://www.kugaownersclub.co.uk/forum/today-i_topic6570.html#61647


----------



## BeanBandit

Just fitted a new N75, yay I now have boost back to enjoy. And seeing as I've got a refund from British Gas I'll be joining TTOC tonight 

Just have to sort out the boost leak now.


----------



## Mondo

...changed my spark plugs. And moved a catch can hose so it's not rubbing and looks a bit tidier.


----------



## oldguy

Had some serious fun !!!!


----------



## Mondo

You're too old for that Lambo crap, OG; move over! 

Just jealous. Lucky sod. 

...may have sorted the rubbing I've been getting when the suspension is stressed. Read how lowered cars sometimes rub the top wheel arch screw, and that you sometimes have to take them out. Couldn't see any rubbing, but took them out to check anyway.

What do you think; showing any signs of rubbing? :?









:roll:


----------



## 1sttt

Painted my lowere grills turned out ok .
























And with them on


----------



## Garth

Finished re dying all my leather :grin:

My wife is happy now I have cleared out all the sheets, dye and other crap that has been in the dining room for about a month :roll:

Now I just need to put the last seat back together and put it in the car...


----------



## geordiesherman

Suprised a quick Skoda in my V6 TT DSG, will I ever grow up..........hope not! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jgp-tt

1sttt said:


> Painted my lowere grills turned out ok .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with them on


What did you use?
Looks like new


----------



## 1sttt

Used halfords plastic primer then halfords mat black . Was going to go the t wo PAC route but would have cost twice as much ad twice as long as I would of had. To flush out my gun and that's a real ball ache. They do look like new though . Got to get the v6 lower middle grill then the front ends done till I find a v6 bumper and will have to do it all again.lol


----------



## M18NTT

Busy day today. 
Did my front grilles too - I used PlastiKote primer then Matt Black finish. They look much better now. The nearside grill was very patchy with loads of light grey showing through. Very impressed with the finish.
Fitted new leather door handle covers (thanks to Les for those)
Fitted 15/20mm spacers. Still on standard 17" wheels and stock suspension but wanted to see what it looked like before possibly lowering. I like the stock wheels and had hoped that shifting them out a tad would have helped fill the void. It certainly looks better but not sure yet whether its enough. Time will tell.
Also tried to remove dash-pod but ran aground trying to remove the lower dash and gave up before breaking something, so that's all gone back together. 
Next job, shuffling underneath to try to find the vibration at light revs which I'm now convinced is coming from one of the lower shields. A quick look suggests that I don't have the full quota of screws holding the panels in place so I'm sure one of these is resonating.


----------



## 1sttt

Also check your cat shield while your there that may be loose as well .


----------



## M18NTT

1sttt said:


> Also check your cat shield while your there that may be loose as well .


Yep, thinking about it, it's definitely more of a metallic sound rather than something that is plastic eg the noise insulation.

No space though to get my frame under the car to take a good look or have a probe about so I think I'll need to get it in the air to take a closer look.


----------



## stortford

Well I am the workshop sorting out a few mishaps to the bodywork, done by other half obviously, before I sell it.

Gutted really but childrens legs are growing and wont fit in the back soon. Better to get rid this side of christmas before the kids get any bigger.


----------



## Stealth69

Replaced my bonky failing N75 Valve with an N75 J valve and what a difference..... the car goes like stink!!! AND I had a touch of luck with it as got it off a mates cousin who has just flogged his A3 so was uber cheap...... HAPPY DAYS


----------



## Rich196

well Saturday went down to 104, and got the following bits done including my service.

Sump dropped pick up changed. Was told its the cleanest pick up he has ever seen and did I really want to replace it!! Damit. Spose you don't know until you check tho. Cheaper than a new engine if it was blocked.

Oil cooler sandwich plate fitted and cooler plumbed. Oil will never get hot now 

Braided brake lines  Pedal feels better, more linear braking pressure.

Now on the to bad bits after 3ish months my THS uprated gearbox mount it fu*ked!!!


----------



## SeedyAre

Took the girlfriends TT in 3 weeks before the MOT expired for its MOT, giving me time to rectify the work without being too much of an inconvenience.

With the amount of work it needed when we bought it I was expecting a hefty list of faults.. only for it to pass with one advisory! The damn Airbag Light.. I've been trying to source a new ECU for a few weeks and finding the part is getting hard, but they said the new rule isn't in effect yet so it didn't matter!

One happy guy today!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sat at Awesome waiting to get the qS back


----------



## TTSPORT666

What you having done to her Andy?  
Damien


----------



## ades tt 180

...spent the morning at midland VW... after my exploits changing my timing belt and losing a washer...  ...Jody fixed her all up again. i noticed there was an oil leak so i took her back and he diagnosed the cam seal was leaking... [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...he then informed me that it shouldn't have left the workshop in that condition so if i bring it back in, he'll fix it for free!... [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ...what about that for service!!...top man is Jody and i wouldn't hesitate in recommending him to anyone with a sick TT!... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]...only took just over an hour too...


----------



## 1sttt

Not to sound horrible or any thing but they should of checked it before in left . Being allowed to leave with an oil leak is a big no no In my book and doesn't equate to good customer service. But glad he is doing it for you foc


----------



## ades tt 180

i totally agree!...glad Jody did too.. either way, i'm still a happy bunny...all i've gotta do now is get the oil stains up from of my drive!... [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...it's only been down for 6 weeks... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 1sttt

Use some jeyes fluid neat on it work it in with a brush then pressure wash down .


----------



## ades tt 180

you sound like a man with experience of doing this!! :lol:


----------



## 1sttt

Lol once or twice .


----------



## TTCool

polished the scratches out of my door handle discs...don't forget chaps the discs don't just screw off with a half turn; you need to insert a 2mm parallel punch or similar into the hole underneath and push gently to release the disc, otherwise damage could occur (delicate tweaky bits of plastic in there) :wink:

I also treated the leather seats with Gliptone products...Gentle Cleaner followed by Liquid Leather conditioner. I also soaked two 6 inch square pieces of extra leather with Liquid Leather conditioner and placed one under each seat for extra aroma  .

Happy days

Joe 

Posrscript: I was quoted £46 for one replacement disc for the drivers side at TPS today. Are they having a laugh? I didn't ask if that included VAT I was so stunned.


----------



## Diveratt

Ordered the Trophys for the North v South rolling road day


----------



## TTCool

Forgot say, I also changed the air filter element and pollen filter.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Collected my freshly powder coated cam cover and a new gasket all ready to fit now


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> Collected my freshly powder coated cam cover and a new gasket all ready to fit now


Pictures! Now!

When my mate in Germany gets back from leave and finds a cam cover waiting for him - well, me - and I VHT the bastard we'll compare CCP (cam cover porn).

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Yesterday,

I booked my track day at brand hatch on the 31st.
Sorted my car insurance very cheap 
Sorted out break down cover for the ring trip
Booked another appointment with Wak for tomorrow 

Productive!!!


----------



## MrBazUK

Had some stupid effin wench in a big off-road 4wd drive into my rear bumper whilst in out car park at work. "Couldn't see where she was driving" etc.

Its heavily grazed, no significant structural damage (I think) but is never going to 'buff out'. She left an email address (awaiting response via phone).

Options? That dont include 6 years inside?


----------



## Diveratt

MrBazUK said:


> Had some stupid effin wench in a big off-road 4wd drive into my rear bumper whilst in out car park at work. "Couldn't see where she was driving" etc.
> 
> Its heavily grazed, no significant structural damage (I think) but is never going to 'buff out'. She left an email address (awaiting response via phone).
> 
> Options? That dont include 6 years inside?


Take some photos get some quotes to fix it. At least she left some details 99% of people won't these days.


----------



## 1sttt

Refurbed my oil and coolant cap.








Coolant cap








And both back on


----------



## Mondo

1sttt said:


> Refurbed my oil and coolant cap...


V. nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

...got blown out by TSR. Someone let them down, so they in turn have let me down. Day off from work tomorrow for nothing, and will have to postpone my trip to Staines too.

Seriously bummed. :? (and no, not that way :wink: )


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> 1sttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refurbed my oil and coolant cap...
> 
> 
> 
> V. nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...got blown out by TSR. Someone let them down, so they in turn have let me down. Day off from work tomorrow for nothing, and will have to postpone my trip to Staines too.
> 
> Seriously bummed. :? (and no, not that way :wink: )
Click to expand...

I have noted that you refer to bummed quite a few times. Anything you need to tell us :-* :wink:


----------



## 1sttt

That's why the eyes on his avatar look like that. :lol:


----------



## Mondo

If you ladies ask nicely you can do more than just read about it. :-*


----------



## R3AP4R

I....... Said goodbye to my baby. Tom in not so many hours (5.30am) I leave for my two weeks holiday. My TT is going to the SPA for the following:

1) Finally my seats have been finished and will be installed.
2) Finally my arm rest has been re-trimmed, so that can go in.
3) Wheel refurb + new center caps (decided to stay OEM. 
4) Blueflame cat back installed (Nice one Mike!).
5) Bumper repaired (Thanks to the twat delivery driver for a well know food chain reversing into my baby whilst I was washing it at the weekend).
6) Mirrors, re-sprayed.
7) Lower 3 x grills Matt black finished.
8) Flat Grill Matt black finish.
9) Machine polished and hard waxed.

Oh yeah and booked in to see Mr Wak in August, YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MrBazUK

Had my spare pull handle ends buffed to remove the horrid pitting. Question now, is do I go 'brushed' or re-laquer (satin)?


----------



## Tritium

MrBazUK said:


> Had my spare pull handle ends buffed to remove the horrid pitting. Question now, is do I go 'brushed' or re-laquer (satin)?


I'm in Frome also so come round and Ill decide for you :lol:


----------



## MrBazUK

I'm in Frome also so come round and Ill decide for you :lol:[/quote]

What condition are yours in?


----------



## Tritium

MrBazUK said:


> What condition are yours in?


Nerarside OK, Driverside crappy, pitted and in need of tlc. previous owner must have been a bling wearing Rasta. - i'm definitely weakening now with your pic up dammit! :lol:


----------



## merlin c

bought 4 more litres of 5W-30 for my epic drive to Midlands VW next Thursday, that makes 6 top up litres in all, should be enough for 32 miles I reckon??...............


----------



## Mondo

...had a day around the house so did a few little things. Have a blue 90deg plastic elbow which I sprayed black, but was rubbing a bit on the engine cover and a small bit of the blue was exposed, so I sprayed it over again. Took about 2cm out of the N75 hose off the CM TIP as it was just too high. That TIP was cheap but it shows in places. :?

Scoped out options for relocating the N249 gubbins. Re-fitted the aluminium trumpet at the end of my CAF now the OEM airbox is back on and there's a bit more room. And hacked out even more of my 'Mondobox':

















Will go for a logging run tomorrow and see if it makes a slight difference.


----------



## 1sttt

Mondo that air box is getting smaller and smaller lol why not just use the top .


----------



## Mondo

Well, I want the option of being able to fit a panel filter should I have to, so I need to keep the fixing points and the rectangular shape. But beyond that, all bets are off. 

Besides, I've probably saved, oh, 3 grams. Must do wonders to my 0-60 time. :roll:


----------



## 1sttt

Lol hack away mate if you come unstuck I've got a full air box you can have . Don't really see why you would want to go back to a panel filter but that's just me.


----------



## Mondo

Didn't say I wanted to, only that I want to be able to, '...should I have to...' :wink:

...bought some 993TT caliper adapters from a supplier in Germany. My cunning plan is slowly coming together. :twisted:


----------



## TTSPORT666

993tt Calipers  look forward to your bbk build Mondo... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

So am I, D. Taking freakin' ages but getting there. Got a line on some MBT discs/bells too. :wink:


----------



## Tonny_B

Mounted my new Neuspeed Power Filter i baught from a forum member


----------



## Bago47

Fitted new (used) rear shelf, looks like previous owner tried to fix it with some glue:


New shelf:


----------



## M18NTT

Finally got the car in the air for some serious hunting for an annoying vibration from under the car. I was convinced it was the cat shroud but not so. The sound seems to be very metallic however I couldn't find anything other than the plastic quarter turn fixings which hold the inner wheel arch liner to a small bracket on each side at the front of each arch. 3 out of 4 were broken and the panels were resonating to buggery at just the right revs. Fixed one side temporarily with a small nut and bolt combo and it's definitely made a difference. Will do the other side as soon as it stops raining (again) then see if I can get the correct fixings (I seem to have lost the inner retaining clips which the outer screw pulls in against). Not sure whether this will fully cure the problem, I'll have to wait and see but I have my doubts.

Also removed the dash-pod and sent it off for a fix by Actronix.


----------



## Mondo

...did a quick logging run (002-003) and got my best ever BHP - 273. Well chuffed. 

Not bad for still having the OEM zorst. Long story; don't ask. :?


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...did a quick logging run (002-003) and got my best ever BHP - 273. Well chuffed.
> 
> Not bad for still having the OEM zorst. Long story; don't ask. :?


I did ask wak last night  I got 302 ftlb last night


----------



## Mondo

I'm trying not to be too pi$$ed off, but I really wanted it done. Oh well, soon - hopefuly.

302lb/ft? Nice. 286 for me I think. Oh, and I think I've found the source of an annoying rattle on start-up; the battery cover is a bit loose. Know what I'll do to fix it too.

...picked up some black 'lecky tape for when I relocate the N249, and a neoprene case for my new Tomtom for the princely sum of... £4.99. Bargain! Halfords to the rescue; bet no one ever thought they'd say that.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> I'm trying not to be too pi$$ed off, but I really wanted it done. Oh well, soon - hopefuly.
> 
> 302lb/ft? Nice. 286 for me I think. Oh, and I think I've found the source of an annoying rattle on start-up; the battery cover is a bit loose. Know what I'll do to fix it too.
> 
> ...picked up some black 'lecky tape for when I relocate the N249, and a neoprene case for my new Tomtom for the princely sum of... £4.99. Bargain! Halfords to the rescue; bet no one ever thought they'd say that.


haha wak doesnt like the idea of your relocate to under the manifold!!


----------



## Mondo

Well, it's not my idea, but I do like it: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/106687.phtml

Gubbins under the plate, vacuum by the coolant bottle somehow. Need to look at it again...


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Well, it's not my idea, but I do like it: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/106687.phtml
> 
> Gubbins under the plate, vacuum by the coolant bottle somehow. Need to look at it again...


He said you can change your own stat if it ever goes!! haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave yellow a good clean first chance I have had since GAYDON


----------



## 1sttt

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gave yellow a good clean first chance I have had since GAYDON


You beat me by a day doing mine tomorrow as its supposed to be nice raining here now. :x


----------



## TTQ2K2

1. Received my MadMax DV
2. Ordered some silicone hoses to replace the cack-OEM-dried-brittle vac hose
3. Ordered the Forge DV relocate kit
4. Unboxed my Modshack VTDA (arrived a fortnight ago)
5. Began thinking about the "fun" I'll be having with the installs on 8.18.12.

cheers


----------



## Nick 225TT

washed my car for the first time in weeks as the rain finaly let up


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> 1. Received my MadMax DV
> 2. Ordered some silicone hoses to replace the cack-OEM-dried-brittle vac hose
> 3. Ordered the Forge DV relocate kit
> 4. Unboxed my Modshack VTDA (arrived a fortnight ago)
> 5. Began thinking about the "fun" I'll be having with the installs on 8.18.12.
> 
> cheers


1) [email protected] :wink: 
2) Good. Anything's better than those OEM feckers.
3) You not done that already? Oh well, better late than never.  
4) Lucky geezer. Half wish I still had mine. Work of art, gorgeous sound, etc.
5) Aah, you'll be fine. Enjoy, dude.


----------



## Bago47

Found out that I've got spacers already (just when I was about to buy them), both 30mm on front/rear.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Received my MadMax DV
> 2. Ordered some silicone hoses to replace the cack-OEM-dried-brittle vac hose
> 3. Ordered the Forge DV relocate kit
> 4. Unboxed my Modshack VTDA (arrived a fortnight ago)
> 5. Began thinking about the "fun" I'll be having with the installs on 8.18.12.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 1) [email protected] :wink:
> 2) Good. Anything's better than those OEM feckers.
> 3) You not done that already? Oh well, better late than never.
> 4) Lucky geezer. Half wish I still had mine. Work of art, gorgeous sound, etc.
> 5) Aah, you'll be fine. Enjoy, dude.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

After completely neglecting my car for a month, decided to give her a good wash.

also fixed my led angel eye that wasn't working and installed my footwell lights. May not sound a lot, but as I'm sure Rich and Kaz will confirm, this is quite an achievement for me!


----------



## Rocketr

Am getting closer to owning a TT


----------



## vanboosh

Brendanb86 said:


> After completely neglecting my car for a month, decided to give her a good wash.
> 
> also fixed my led angel eye that wasn't working and installed my footwell lights. May not sound a lot, but as I'm sure Rich and Kaz will confirm, this is quite an achievement for me!


Those angel eye lights look amazing. Details?


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> After completely neglecting my car for a month, decided to give her a good wash.
> 
> also fixed my led angel eye that wasn't working and installed my footwell lights. May not sound a lot, but as I'm sure Rich and Kaz will confirm, this is quite an achievement for me!


Looks good well done mate!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garth

... Was finally beaten, by a track rod end of all things.
These bad boys just aren't coming off 
I hate to say it, but I may have to use a garage to do something for me 
That's if I can't get them off with my grinder without destroying the track rod thread ;-)


----------



## DrrnCour

Today I advertised a brand new samco coolant hose set in the for sale section.


----------



## Rocketr

Bought my red hot rocket


----------



## Gforce

Give the car a clean and had a play with some red trim


----------



## Mondo

Nice... if you're going for the Golf GTI look... :?

Just kidding - looks good.


----------



## K3GNM

Gforce said:


> Give the car a clean and had a play with some red trim


Very nice mate, where did you get your grill from? If you have a link that would be great!


----------



## jamman

Rocketr said:


> Bought my red hot rocket


Nice 

Cleaned sealed and put my BBS CHs back on Kamilla.


----------



## ragnar

Today I had another meet-up with fellow TTOC and forum member JorgeTTCQ and his brother-in-law, for him to run a vagcom scan on my car after my battery/alternator debacle. The photo shows the two of them waiting for Jorge's laptop to get up to speed.









Unfortunately, the other aim of the trip (to get wheel balancing and a 4-wheel alignment) did not succeed in curing a slight vibration through the steering wheel at around 120kph. The garage also said that my front spacers (15mm) were causing too much camber on the front wheels, which they couldn't adjust for. The recommendation was to take the front spacers off. Curiously, the rears (with 25mm spacers) are within specified tolerances for camber, without adjustable tie-bars. Hmmnn. . .

Thanks Jorge!


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my red hot rocket
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> Cleaned sealed and put my BBS CHs back on Kamilla.
Click to expand...

And I thought you liked those black wheels :wink:


----------



## neilc

Gforce said:


> Give the car a clean and had a play with some red trim


Is that a pair of pants hanging on your railing :?: :?


----------



## jamman

ragnar said:


> The garage also said that my front spacers (15mm) were causing too much camber on the front wheels, which they couldn't adjust for.


Please someone tell me how spacers can affect camber because I'm lost. :?


----------



## ragnar

Yeah, I'm having a problem figuring that one out too. Lower springs, OK; but spacers just move the wheels sideways a bit - surely the camber remains the same?

I'm also wondering if they did the wheel balancing "on-car" rather than taking the wheels off to do it.


----------



## Gforce

Lol cleaning rag Honest!

Can't find a link for the grill it was purchased from German eBay to save on import charges

I really like the gti grill


----------



## peter-ss

jamman said:


> ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The garage also said that my front spacers (15mm) were causing too much camber on the front wheels, which they couldn't adjust for.
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone tell me how spacers can affect camber because I'm lost. :?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that there will be more leverage against the spring with the wheel slightly further out? You wouldn't expect it to make much difference though.


----------



## burns

Fitted my Forge Big Knob - let's face it, we all love one 8)

Then washed, G3'd, polished and waxed the TT with the hope of disguising the bodywork problems until it spends another week in the bodyshop in late August.


----------



## VSPURS

Bought my track day session for the TTOC session at ADI!
:roll:


----------



## Rocketr

Spent the day going to castle Combe for a couple of hours with my nephew, then 4 hours driving about and about 170miles on my first day of ownership and I loved it!


----------



## Diveratt

Rocketr said:



> Spent the day going to castle Combe for a couple of hours with my nephew, then 4 hours driving about and about 170miles on my first day of ownership and I loved it!


Great isn't it  did the same on my first day I drove to Exeter which is about 20 minutes away and ended up in Winchester 2 hours later still grinning


----------



## Diveratt

Ordered a set of H&R ARBs from Awesome


----------



## Ian_W

Fitted my new thermostat. Sitting at 90 now 

Very grazed hands now sadly.


----------



## Eleven

...am sitting here on a beautiful Sunny Sunday, wishing that I could pick up my roadster... She is currently sitting in the shop after having the Cam/Timing Belt maintenance completed... pick her up tomorrow... will be fun to finally let her loose and not worry about the belt..


----------



## L0z

Cleaned the shed 


























Nearly thought about spraying the alloys black today, but decided against it. I know it's crying out to be lower!


----------



## Rocketr

Diveratt said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the day going to castle Combe for a couple of hours with my nephew, then 4 hours driving about and about 170miles on my first day of ownership and I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great isn't it  did the same on my first day I drove to Exeter which is about 20 minutes away and ended up in Winchester 2 hours later still grinning
Click to expand...

Amazing fun! Can see there being quite a few weekends doing this


----------



## sussexbythesea

L0z said:


> Cleaned the shed
> 
> Nearly thought about spraying the alloys black today, but decided against it. I know it's crying out to be lower!


Deep shine looks great, debagded and black grill rings really work well 8) 
Peter


----------



## L0z

sussexbythesea said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the shed
> 
> Nearly thought about spraying the alloys black today, but decided against it. I know it's crying out to be lower!
> 
> 
> 
> Deep shine looks great, debagded and black grill rings really work well 8)
> Peter
Click to expand...

Thanks mate!


----------



## MrBazUK

Booked my TT in for it's Cam Belt / Water pump and while they are at it, the thermostat for Wednesday this week.

Have receipts from previous owner for cam belt parts but no evidence that it was ever fitted. Fed up if playing "cam belt roulette".

Better to be safe than very sorry eh?!


----------



## Eleven

Pick my roadster up from the shop. 
Had the following maintenance kit applied:

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...ng_Belt_Kit_"PLUS_EXTRA"_OEM&products_id=2412


----------



## malstt

Fitted my double brake light clips, Thanks Andy !


----------



## TT Stu-82

L0z said:


> Cleaned the shed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly thought about spraying the alloys black today, but decided against it. I know it's crying out to be lower!


Its not a shed, its an MG! :lol:


----------



## vanboosh

Today I...
Painted my calipers red and made up some Audi rings to put on them:









Then I...
Polished my pipes  
(before)








(after - It looks better in the metal) 









And finally fitted my roof rack for the first time ready for a trip on Weds:









Hopefully plastidip will arrive tomorrow for some touch ups to the interior


----------



## Mondo

...got a lead on some new Porsche (by Brembo) 993TT calipers. Jeez, am I really gonna do this? :?


----------



## Rocketr

vanboosh said:


> And finally fitted my roof rack for the first time ready for a trip on Weds:


Looks so good almost makes me want to get a surf board just to stick on the roof!


----------



## tonksy26

vanboosh said:


>


I Fcuking love low cars with roof racks. Looks the dogs dangles ! Epic !


----------



## TTQ2K2

tonksy26 said:


> vanboosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Fcuking love low cars with roof racks. Looks the dogs dangles ! Epic !
Click to expand...

Caution when opening the hatch...on at least one occasion on this side of the pond, an owner lost the hatch window to items on the roof rack. :wink:

cheers


----------



## Mondo

Bet that would ruin your day. The short Mont Blanc roofbox I ended up getting can't be seen from the drivers seat and allows the tailgate to be fully open with about an inch clearance. Phew!


----------



## L0z

Are they S4 alloys? I want!


----------



## TTstang

TT Stu-82 said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the shed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly thought about spraying the alloys black today, but decided against it. I know it's crying out to be lower!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a shed, its an MG! :lol:
Click to expand...

Go on! gloss black wheels!!


----------



## qs950

Increased cat defences! Fed up with them using my car as an amusement park.










Stick with brown? - black is an option


----------



## vanboosh

tonksy26 said:


> I Fcuking love low cars with roof racks. Looks the dogs dangles ! Epic !


Thanks! Yeah, I'm a big fan of big slammed estates with roof racks. As long as its not a horrible Halfords universal thing with scaffolding sticking out the sides... :?



TTQ2K2 said:


> Caution when opening the hatch...on at least one occasion on this side of the pond, an owner lost the hatch window to items on the roof rack. :wink:
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I knocked it a few times. Luckily the surfboard is pretty forgiving, being fibreglass.



L0z said:


> Are they S4 alloys? I want!


Not sure what they are, but I'm pretty sure they're reps of something as they're multi-fitment. Either way, I'm desperate to change them as they're far too skinny for me. Wide stance is in my future!


----------



## L0z

If you get some pictures up, you might have a buyer for them already!


----------



## Guzi

vanboosh said:


> Today I...
> Painted my calipers red and made up some Audi rings to put on them:


what paint did you use to paint the calipers?


----------



## vanboosh

L0z said:


> If you get some pictures up, you might have a buyer for them already!


They're pretty badly curbed. I doubt anyone would want them. But I need to finish off one of the calipers today, so I'll get the details off the back of the rim for you.



Guzi said:


> what paint did you use to paint the calipers?


Caliper paint :wink:

eBay link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120869137333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Guzi

nice one


----------



## Nick 225TT

Fitted my new SFS turbo intake pipe :mrgreen: 
















for the full rundown see ...........
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=287547


----------



## jamman

Today I ....

Relaxed


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Today I ....
> 
> Relaxed


Thought I could smell something :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

What James's smelly flip flop feet....  only teasing....hey your legs look a bit pasty... 8)

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> What James's smelly flip flop feet....  only teasing....hey your legs look a bit pasty... 8)
> 
> Damien.


Anyone's legs would look pasty next to yours Damien :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTchan

Just spent 3.5 hours washing and polishing my car, very proud of how he looks  also I've been cooked by the sun whilst washing him, oh dear !!!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak

Paid fiver at local car wash to clean mine 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warrenstuart

TTchan said:


> Just spent 3.5 hours washing and polishing my car, very proud of how he looks  also I've been cooked by the sun whilst washing him, oh dear !!!
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, you can't beat a DIY hand job :?


----------



## vanboosh

warrenstuart said:


> you can't beat a DIY hand job :?


----------



## TTchan

vanboosh said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't beat a DIY hand job :?
Click to expand...

Lol :lol:


----------



## Eleven

well, last night I...
Picked up the car from the shop (cam belt, water pump, thermostat)... she was filthy! Dust everywhere... had to run to the car wash and get the grime off of everything - inside and out...


----------



## vanboosh

L0z said:


> If you get some pictures up, you might have a buyer for them already!


They're made by "Wheels Company Italy"


----------



## 1sttt

Brought my full red leather interior  now I have to wait for it to be delivered  but the I can fit it  but then I have to find a place to store my old ones till I sell them  but at least I'll have a custom interior  
So all is good all is good.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Up with the lark before it gets too hot, quick wash and polish of the car (did the engine bay yesterday), won some ski carriers on fleabay, and off the the 'Classics on the Common' event in Harpenden this afternoon to look at all the pretty cars


----------



## MrBazUK

luap said:


> Increased cat defences! Fed up with them using my car as an amusement park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with brown? - black is an option


Where did you find that? Anne Summers?!


----------



## TTstang

Naa its a collar a Gimp wore in Mad Max! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1sttt

Ordered the leather for my new seats


----------



## ryanmtt

Passed the MOT with no advisories


----------



## neilc

ryanmtt said:


> Passed the MOT with no advisories


Good news Ryan


----------



## ryanmtt

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the MOT with no advisories
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Ryan
Click to expand...

Cheers Neil


----------



## jing-jang

fitted new coil(as the old one has gone), fitted new spark plugs and found out that the thermostat will need to be changed again


----------



## jamman

ryanmtt said:


> Passed the MOT with no advisories


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Nice


----------



## ryanmtt

jamman said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the MOT with no advisories
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Nice
Click to expand...

Cheers James was expecting it to pass no probs but always hate mot day :lol:


----------



## Vrroom

. . . washed the TT, spray waxed it, drove it, got it dirty, dusted it, and took pics. Life cycle of the mature TT and its aging symbiotic. All in a day's work!


----------



## sussexbythesea

Vrroom said:


> . . . washed the TT, spray waxed it, drove it, got it dirty, dusted it, and took pics. Life cycle of the mature TT and its aging symbiotic. All in a day's work!


Love the grills.....nice :!: 
They look great 8) 
Peter


----------



## Vrroom

sussexbythesea said:


> Love the grills.....nice :!:
> They look great 8)
> Peter


Thanks Peter!!!


----------



## Stealth69

Gave her an oil and filter change.... ran out of light to do the sparks thanks to a certain moaner!


----------



## M18NTT

Re-fitted Dash-pod (just back from ACTronics). Nice to see a fuel gauge that goes to full for a change and a rev counter that's not bashing about all over the place. She'll also be treated to a wash later once the sun goes down.


----------



## TT-TOM

Got talked into getting a rabbit that was free to a good home by my girlfiend

..... I think its cost me £120 so far and i've only had it 24 hours


----------



## Mondo

TT-TOM said:


> Got talked into getting a rabbit that was free to a good home by my girlfiend
> 
> ..... I think its cost me £120 so far and i've only had it 24 hours


I hear the batteries on those things don't last very long...


----------



## L0z




----------



## MrBazUK

Got my car back with a fresh cam belt / water pump.


----------



## warrenstuart

L0z said:


>


I don't think Mondo mean't that kind of rabbit :lol:


----------



## LordG71

sold my 325i  .... now back to owning just two cars, which is good because my drive was looking like a car dealership


----------



## The Lunatic Dreyfus

Had my drivers side window regulator replaced. It cost the earth, but at least they washed and vacuumed the thing for free. She did need it.

I also attached a new rear numberplate. The old one decided to abandon ship while it had the chance.


----------



## Mondo

warrenstuart said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Mondo mean't that kind of rabbit :lol:
Click to expand...

I certainly didn't. :wink:

...got my bells, 2-piece discs, anti-squeal discs and brake pads; all look good.  
Also had confirmed the caliper bolts have a thread pitch of 1.5mm but the adapter holes are 1.75mm. 

The bolts are, I think, right and it's the heavy, expensive adapters that are a) wrong, and b) going back. FFS. Would have been the work of 5 seconds to try a bolt in the hole, but no - not done. Genius.

Still, easily fixed. Hopefully. :?


----------



## L0z

Mondo said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Mondo mean't that kind of rabbit :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly didn't. :wink:
Click to expand...

It was only a joke ladies...


----------



## New2AudiTT

Got stopped by the Gardai (cops in Eire) :twisted: for doing 80 on a 60 road while heading to office, was running late. €80 fine and 2 penalty pts [smiley=bigcry.gif] for 3 yrs.


----------



## 4ndrew

How annoying, can that not do some real work rather than hiding in bushes collecting fines or the revenue?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L0z

4ndrew said:


> How annoying, can that not do some real work rather than hiding in bushes collecting fines or the revenue?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


They're doing their job...

If you don't want the fine/points, don't speed.

I speed all the time, I've been caught, I've received the points/fine/court appearances.

Do the crime, do the time.

Stop whining.


----------



## Jakalus

L0z said:


> Do the crime, do the time.
> 
> Stop whining.


 :lol:


----------



## Mondo

L0z said:


> It was only a joke ladies...


I know. Got it. 



L0z said:


> ...Stop whining.


Wow, who got out of the wrong side of the Forum today? :roll:


----------



## L0z

Mondo said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was only a joke ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, who got out of the wrong side of the Forum today? :roll:
Click to expand...

Mondo...

You should know I have given up smoking...

nuff said?

:roll:


----------



## Rocketr

Booked in for a remap


----------



## Mondo

L0z said:


> You should know I have given up smoking...
> 
> nuff said?
> 
> :roll:


Probly.


----------



## 1sttt

Went to audioxford ans got my coil packs down foc  
And I done my drivers seat.


----------



## Diveratt

Spent most of the day stroking my new Brembos


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> Spent most of the day stroking my new Brembos


You will go blind.........


----------



## L0z

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent most of the day stroking my new Brembos
> 
> 
> 
> You will go blind.........
Click to expand...

Only if the wind changes...


----------



## Skeee

Fixed the After-Run Coolant Pump.

WIth a "Technical Tap" aided by a 12inch socket extension and a hammer!


----------



## kazinak

replaced faulty pcv valve  car is back on full boost again


----------



## Brendanb86

Fitted an S2000 come filter. From first impressions, I quite like it! Doesn't have the low rev grumble of the wak box but the induction noise satisfies the craving I had for pssstt noises when I was 12 years old!

Probably will spray the plastics in black to blend it in


----------



## NoMark

.......fitted the "comfort blinker" module, happy days


----------



## GroverUK

Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:


----------



## K3GNM

GroverUK said:


> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:


This is what I want to do on mine next, do you have any info you can share - is it fairly easy to do?


----------



## GroverUK

K3GNM said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I want to do on mine next, do you have any info you can share - is it fairly easy to do?
Click to expand...

Very easy mate. Took no more than 10 mins. You need the clips though, without them its a no go!
Heres the guide that walks you through it! :wink:

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doubleblight ... lights.htm


----------



## 1sttt

GroverUK said:


> K3GNM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I want to do on mine next, do you have any info you can share - is it fairly easy to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very easy mate. Took no more than 10 mins. You need the clips though, without them its a no go!
> Heres the guide that walks you through it! :wink:
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doubleblight ... lights.htm
Click to expand...

Where did you get the clips from?


----------



## Mondo

...rubbed down one of my 'new' brake bells and bolted it to the disc. These are gonna look great!


----------



## GroverUK

1sttt said:


> Where did you get the clips from?


A very kind member on here.


----------



## gogs

NoMark said:


> .......fitted the "comfort blinker" module, happy days


I fitted this a few months back, didn't think I'd use it that much but I was soooo wrong


----------



## gogs

GroverUK said:


> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:


It's a cracking mod, I did the double fog and reverse also, one of my favourites tbh


----------



## GroverUK

gogs said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cracking mod, I did the double fog and reverse also, one of my favourites tbh
Click to expand...

Cheers gogs! its just a shame its behind you and you never get to see it haha. Whats this comfort blinker you speak of?


----------



## L0z

gogs said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cracking mod, I did the double fog and reverse also, one of my favourites tbh
Click to expand...

What's the comfort blinker?


----------



## Adam-tt

Fitted my apex springs need spacers now


----------



## Rocketr

Removed the mud flaps and had a remap (my god does it fly now!!)


----------



## L0z

Found my inspiration...

http://www.speedhunters.com/2010/04/car ... smooth_tt/


----------



## GroverUK

L0z said:


> Found my inspiration...
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2010/04/car ... smooth_tt/


Good luck with that loz. Hope you've got some very deep pockets!


----------



## L0z

GroverUK said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found my inspiration...
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2010/04/car ... smooth_tt/
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that loz. Hope you've got some very deep pockets!
Click to expand...

Im not going down the bags route!


----------



## NoMark

L0z said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cracking mod, I did the double fog and reverse also, one of my favourites tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the comfort blinker?
Click to expand...

An electronic module that plugs into the back of the Indicator relay to give you 3 indicator flashes for a single "prod" of the indicator stalk. Most modern cars have this as standard, it's great for changing lanes, pulling off roundabouts etc.


----------



## L0z

I want this. This is a feature I love when driving the A5!


----------



## gogs

GroverUK said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double brake light mod! Cheers merlin :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cracking mod, I did the double fog and reverse also, one of my favourites tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers gogs! its just a shame its behind you and you never get to see it haha. Whats this comfort blinker you speak of?
Click to expand...

The comfort blinker fits in behind your hazard switch, makes the indicators flash 3 times when you touch the indicator stalk, no need to push it right up or down, it's a 10minute job

This is where I got my unit, arrived within two days

http://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/product_i ... ts_id=1554


----------



## GroverUK

gogs said:


> The comfort blinker fits in behind your hazard switch, makes the indicators flash 3 times when you touch the indicator stalk, no need to push it right up or down, it's a 10minute job
> 
> This is where I got my unit, arrived within two days
> 
> http://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/product_i ... ts_id=1554


I thought this was a feature that could be turned on with vagcom anyway?


----------



## gogs

GroverUK said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comfort blinker fits in behind your hazard switch, makes the indicators flash 3 times when you touch the indicator stalk, no need to push it right up or down, it's a 10minute job
> 
> This is where I got my unit, arrived within two days
> 
> http://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/product_i ... ts_id=1554
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a feature that could be turned on with vagcom anyway?
Click to expand...

Not that I'm aware off


----------



## Adam-tt

Rocketr said:


> Removed the mud flaps and had a remap (my god does it fly now!!)


who did you go with in the end?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

...finally said goodbye to my Mark 1 3.2 V6 TT (gone to a new home)!! :-|


----------



## Mondo

Rocketr said:


> Removed the mud flaps and had a remap (my god does it fly now!!)


Yeah, the extra drag from those flaps was probably slowing you down quite a bit. And the weight? Well... :wink:


----------



## adajason

Spent too many hours washing my car; noticed a few heads turn and my little sis thought I had someone else's car lol!
Also finished spraying one of my headlight inserts, just need to lacquer it .... Then do it all again for the other sidee.... Wish I ha done them togeather in hindsight :-(


----------



## Rocketr

Mondo said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the mud flaps and had a remap (my god does it fly now!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the extra drag from those flaps was probably slowing you down quite a bit. And the weight? Well... :wink:
Click to expand...

lol yep the extra drag was like dragging a drag!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . tried using a shortcut to tap threads in some metal work, a combination drill/tap bit. Not real pleased with the results . . . the bolt doesn't secure all the way to the shoulder. Back to drilling then tapping as two separate steps.


----------



## Garth

... Washed the fleet. Takes ages!


----------



## Vrroom

Garth said:


> ... Washed the fleet. Takes ages!


Nice portfolio of automobiles! Can't beat Deutsch engineering. They look beautiful!


----------



## bombeiusz

I cleaned the injectors and FPR with a ultrasonic cleaner. Fitted new rubber o-ring x8 and intake manifold inserts x4 

Before:





After:


----------



## gogs

Garth said:


> ... Washed the fleet. Takes ages!


Very nice Garth


----------



## olivarrr

Fixed my Concert II CD player by taking it to bits, cleaning it with a toothbrush and making sure everything was soldered down properly.

Fixed the buzzing coming from behind the Climate Control unit. Took the stereo out, had a feel behind, could feel something vibrating and when i pushed down on it, it stopped, so i covered it in Blu Tack. Still not sure what that was!

Fixed the rattle coming from the passenger footwell. Turns out it was a bit of plastic trim rattling against the side of the centre console. Again - Blu Tack to the rescue, problem solved.

Fixed the annoying rattle coming from the back of the car, it was the parcel shelf on the back. Taken it out for now, but looking to put it back in when I've found a way to make it stop rattling =/

Cleaned my aluminium gear knob with the toothbrush! The numbers were full of the previous owners dead skin - sexyyyyy.

Was going to wash her, but it's started to rain so I shall just admire her from my window!


----------



## Nikos3008

Sprayed v6 spoiler, so happy with the results looks perfect!


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks really good. What finish did you go for? I went with satin black and sprayed mine today, wondering whether to go gloss or not?!


----------



## jamman

Did a couple of power runs coming back from Spalding at 05.30 this morning 358/316 very happy feels great.

Started to clean out the garage as promised to Ola and found things I had forgotten about so bunged them up for sale.


----------



## Nikos3008

Brendanb86 said:


> Looks really good. What finish did you go for? I went with satin black and sprayed mine today, wondering whether to go gloss or not?!


I went with a gloss black similar to phantom black, took a long time priming then sanding then priming then sanding then painting then sanding and so on with 2 coats of clear lacquer. All worth it in the end though, so chuffed withthe results


----------



## Brendanb86

Sounds like you did a lot more prep than me! I primed and sanded and then primed again. Then moved onto spraying 3 layers but didn't sand in between. Think I might go over it with some 2000 grit sandpaper to get rid of the imperfections and then spray one last time.

Are your grilles and valance gloss to match?


----------



## Nikos3008

Brendanb86 said:


> Sounds like you did a lot more prep than me! I primed and sanded and then primed again. Then moved onto spraying 3 layers but didn't sand in between. Think I might go over it with some 2000 grit sandpaper to get rid of the imperfections and then spray one last time.
> 
> Are your grilles and valance gloss to match?


I would recommend you do go over with the 2000 grit as when i did it came up so much better.

My grills are gloss black and i have a qs rear valance on order!


----------



## Brendanb86

Excellent, cheers mate, will crack on tomorrow!


----------



## Rich196

Doing final prep for brands hatch trackday tomorrow afternoon, and nurburgring this weekend. Petrol head week


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Doing final prep for brands hatch trackday tomorrow afternoon, and nurburgring this weekend. Petrol head week


Enjoy mate


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Doing final prep for brands hatch trackday tomorrow afternoon, and nurburgring this weekend. Petrol head week


Awesome stuff Rich good luck.....sooooo jealous. :wink: Don't forget to take pictures eh. And a clean pair of pants in car. 

Would that be awesome... a TTOC organised nurburgring visit.... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Damien.


----------



## M18NTT

Well bugger me. I'm about as non electrical as you can get (I've lost count of the amount of times I've electrocuted myself trying to fix lighting circuits) but I thought I'd have a go at trying to fix my interior light as it has failed to work correctly for ages.

I'd read all the posts about it possibly being door micro switches or dry joints (whatever the hell they are) etc, etc but when I looked at the unit after prizing it out of the headlining the circuitry on the back filled me with dread.  In an effort not to trash it before I'd even started I thought a quick spray with contact cleaner may be a good start and Hey Presto it works.  For how long, God only knows, but I feel I can fix anything now.

Now they work I think some LED bulb (or should I say lamp) upgrades may be the order of the day.


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing final prep for brands hatch trackday tomorrow afternoon, and nurburgring this weekend. Petrol head week
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy mate
Click to expand...




TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing final prep for brands hatch trackday tomorrow afternoon, and nurburgring this weekend. Petrol head week
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff Rich good luck.....sooooo jealous. :wink: Don't forget to take pictures eh. And a clean pair of pants in car.
> 
> Would that be awesome... a TTOC organised nurburgring visit.... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Cheers lads, I shall take lots of photos, on board cam for the ring, apparently brands and club msv dont like suction mounts on their days 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted my £900 Brembos 

From this 








To this 








Much wider disks









And now they look amazing


----------



## Rocketr

Diveratt said:


> Fitted my £900 Brembos
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much wider disks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they look amazing


Damn that looks immense, must be night and day with that much stopping power!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Diveratt said:


> Fitted my £900 Brembos
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much wider disks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they look amazing


Bloody gorgeous..... right on. [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Garth

... Fitted my adjustable rear tie bars


----------



## Mondo

...lost a bid on some 993 calipers. :?


----------



## L0z

Sold my Mk2 Golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Heading of to brands hatch for signing on!


----------



## neilc

Rich196 said:


> Heading of to brands hatch for signing on!


Job centre is better for that , unorthadox to do it at a race track :wink:


----------



## Rich196

But much more fun 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Callum_TT225

Today I received my membership letter from TTOC and now wondering where to put the badge and stickers. I also fitted my german style reg plates and received my bling kit. Also payed for my new alloys which should arrive and be fitted tomorrow. Pics will be up before and after these are all fitted.


----------



## TB.Eight

just sold the TT only put it on AT yesterday


----------



## Tonny_B

Ordered The OSIR fenders : http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM1EB :mrgreen:


----------



## Rich196

Had a great track day. Best bit of it leant my car spits flame on over run yay.

Sitting up the arse of m3 csl haha,few guys came up to ask me why it was so quick!



Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vrroom

Tonny_B said:


> Ordered The OSIR fenders : http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM1EB :mrgreen:


You are going to love them. Plus, my body shop said these were the best quality fabricated fenders they had seen . . . required very little work on their part to bring them up to a finish comparable to metal. Enjoy!

My example's below:


----------



## Vrroom

Rich196 said:


> Had a great track day. Best bit of it leant my car spits flame on over run yay.
> 
> Sitting up the arse of m3 csl haha,few guys came up to ask me why it was so quick!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


The flames would be cool. Thought about doing it and getting someone to capture it on film? Maybe at night?

Glad you had a great track day!


----------



## New2AudiTT

Tonny_B said:


> Ordered The OSIR fenders : http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM1EB :mrgreen:


 8) but quite expensive


----------



## L0z

Bought another Mk 2 Golf!

1.6 Driver  For the grand total of....

£80 

Already got my bike carbs for it. Bwarrp!


----------



## Mondo

...got this in the post:

























Will attack it with Gunk and then some wrinkle black VHT. Should be OK.


----------



## Rocketr

Got this in the post today, immaculate condition!


----------



## jamman

Rocketr said:


> Got this in the post today, immaculate condition!


Looks like the bloody wheel is about to fall off......


----------



## Rocketr

jamman said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this in the post today, immaculate condition!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the bloody wheel is about to fall off......
Click to expand...

Lol couldn't resist buying it, just for added value or something like that


----------



## biggusguttus

today i painted the side of my car after losing an argument with a crash barrier at a carpark [smiley=bigcry.gif] that took out the door, quater and arch last tues.repaired it sunday flat and polish to moz.

what a horrible feeling i had on tues and no one to blame but myself , today  came back, tomorrow


----------



## jamman

Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.

I'm so excited (NOT)


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.
> 
> I'm so excited (NOT)


The bluetooth is shit :lol:


----------



## Garth

jamman said:


> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.


Why?


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.
> 
> I'm so excited (NOT)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## kazinak

Garth said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

because roadster is no good for english whether


----------



## Garth

kazinak said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because roadster is no good for english whether
Click to expand...

True, but I'd rather drive with the top down in the pissing rain than drive a vivaro


----------



## jamman

Garth said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

New work van mate didn't cost me a penny so not going to complain.

I will give it a little praise in as much as its been kitted out quite well for my needs and I love the smell of new cars/vans.


----------



## TTSPORT666

I know how you feel James, i experience the same emotions when i purchase a new suitcase for work....Ah the smell of that new case interior. 

In many ways a suitcase and a van have many things in common.. 

Damien.


----------



## Garth

jamman said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my brand new Vauxhall Vivaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New work van mate didn't cost me a penny so not going to complain.
> 
> I will give it a little praise in as much as its been kitted out quite well for my needs and I love the smell of new cars/vans.
Click to expand...

Doh! It makes sense and reminds me I'm an idiot. I thought you meant a meriva not a vivaro


----------



## merlin c

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum_TT225

Fitted the Wak box mod and must say I'm well impressed, anyone considering doing it....Do it now!! i love the sound and for a free mod its a must. Very happy!


----------



## Brendanb86

Had one of my clients in the office today. Said she really liked my car and loved the... Wait for it...

Hubcaps! :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Brendanb86 said:


> Had one of my clients in the office today. Said she really liked my car and loved the... Wait for it...
> 
> Hubcaps! :lol:


Haha! That's just brilliant!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kazinak

Hubcaps   

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTMBTT

Wasn't your car then, still on the fatties


----------



## Diveratt

H&R ARBs fitted and passed the MOT today


----------



## jamman

Washed my car just in time for it to rain when I was inside having my cucumber and cress sandwiches.

Really pissed me off.


----------



## Mondo

...cleaned up the underside of my new rocker cover with some Gunk, some carb cleaner and finally some Autosol. Looking nice. Almost ready for the VHT.


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Washed my car just in time for it to rain when I was inside having my cucumber and cress sandwiches.
> 
> Really pissed me off.


I was wondering why it was raining! Thanks!!


----------



## Mondo

Mondo said:


> ...cleaned up the underside of my new rocker cover with some Gunk, some carb cleaner and finally some Autosol. Looking nice. Almost ready for the VHT.


D'oh - VIROSOL.


----------



## SteviedTT

jamman said:


> Washed my car just in time for it to rain when I was inside having my cucumber and cress sandwiches.
> 
> Really pissed me off.


At it raining on your clean car or having to eat cucumber and cress sandwiches, fatty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fight1

Changed haldex oil and filter, will not do it without high ramps again...


----------



## gogs

Fitted new Bosch aero window wipers and it's not raining for a change here James


----------



## Brendanb86

Sprayed my S2000 cone filter black because it looked horrible before!


















And then debaffled and repolished my charge pipe.


----------



## tricklexxx

Removed my dashpod and sent off to get the temp gauge fixed and screen replaced...

Hopefully get it back asap as I have no car until it gets back!










:?


----------



## SeedyAre

tricklexxx said:


> Removed my dashpod and sent off to get the temp gauge fixed and screen replaced...
> 
> Hopefully get it back asap as I have no car until it gets back!
> 
> :?


Please let me know who you sent it off to and if you can recommend them. This is one of the last few things needed to rectify the g/f's TT.


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Sprayed my S2000 cone filter black because it looked horrible before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then debaffled and repolished my charge pipe.


You did this all by yourself? How did you debaffle it? Does it make a difference?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> You did this all by yourself? How did you debaffle it? Does it make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


You are slipping Rich I was expecting a "H&G do a debaffled charge pipe" quote.

He hit it with a hammer/chisel I expect.


----------



## Rich196

Shush crazy frog, im to busy shitting myself about wet laps at the ring today!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tricklexxx

SeedyAre said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed my dashpod and sent off to get the temp gauge fixed and screen replaced...
> 
> Hopefully get it back asap as I have no car until it gets back!
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know who you sent it off to and if you can recommend them. This is one of the last few things needed to rectify the g/f's TT.
Click to expand...

Will do mate...


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> You did this all by yourself? How did you debaffle it? Does it make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


I love the surprised tone to this post! :lol: Yep, all by myself! It didn't require any electrical or mechanical skills so I just about coped! As James said, hammer and chisel did the job. Was taking ages until I gave it one big whack and the whole thing caved in.

Haven't fitted it back on yet, will let you know later.


----------



## jamman

Brendanb86 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did this all by yourself? How did you debaffle it? Does it make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I love the surprised tone to this post! :lol: Yep, all by myself! It didn't require any electrical or mechanical skills so I just about coped! As James said, hammer and chisel did the job. Was taking ages until I gave it one big whack and the whole thing caved in.
> 
> Haven't fitted it back on yet, will let you know later.
Click to expand...

It goes without saying you need to make sure that there is no debris left in the charge pipe :wink:


----------



## gogs

Removed all the drain plugs from the sills and cleaned the sills out with the hose, the crap that was in the front end on both sills was unbelievable!


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers James, I flushed it all out a million and one times. Not a speck of dust left in it!

Fitted and just took it for a drive. You can definitely hear it spool more but not huge amounts of difference. Mind you, I have got a sinus infection so I am pretty much deaf at the moment! It could be horrifically loud for all I know!

Fitted with sprayed filter, repolished pipe and also sprayed my coolant cap and dipstick and tube. Just need to sort out my strut brace and manifold and get a replacement alternator cover...


----------



## holliett

I couldn't work out whether I liked the look of the new osir carbon floss black spoiler I bought! But after scratching the original spoiler by offering it up so many times I thought I best get it fitted! Lol


----------



## TT Stu-82

What did you use to stick it Hol? I fitted my V6 one yesterday using Sikaflex, seems to have done the job. I'll text you a pic later


----------



## tricklexxx

Brendanb86 said:


> Cheers James, I flushed it all out a million and one times. Not a speck of dust left in it!
> 
> Fitted and just took it for a drive. You can definitely hear it spool more but not huge amounts of difference. Mind you, I have got a sinus infection so I am pretty much deaf at the moment! It could be horrifically loud for all I know!
> 
> Fitted with sprayed filter, repolished pipe and also sprayed my coolant cap and dipstick and tube. Just need to sort out my strut brace and manifold and get a replacement alternator cover...


Great work but will you please FTLOG get rid of those purple fasteners!!!

They totally spoil the whole look IMO.

:?


----------



## jamman

TT Stu-82 said:


> What did you use to stick it Hol? I fitted my V6 one yesterday using Sikaflex, seems to have done the job. I'll text you a pic later


I will text you a pic as well later hollie but you wont like it :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTCool

...made up a 50/50 mix of Demineralized Water and Methanol for my water/meth injection system and filled up my reservoirs ready for my next drive out  Checked my tread depths front and rear; wear is even for now, not long had 4 new Michelin PS3 tyres fitted, so happy about that. Washed my car with Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax. I can recommend this product...been using it for a while and it cuts out the need for waxing so often.

Joe


----------



## GroverUK

Changed my maf all by myself :lol: Cheers for the offer of help yellow but i managed :wink:


----------



## Lewster

today i went to the casino an won £660 on roulette.... still waiting to pick my TTS up though


----------



## holliett

Lmfaoooo!!

I used tiger seal, mentioned it infront of the window tint bloke n he said he had a brand new tube in the van so bought that! Looks as though it will do the job as they're a pretty snug fit neways! Yeah txt me a pic, still not sure about mine!


----------



## Brendanb86

tricklexxx said:


> Great work but will you please FTLOG get rid of those purple fasteners!!!
> 
> They totally spoil the whole look IMO.
> 
> :?


They look alright in the flesh, they are like a metallic purple. Was going to go down the purple sfs hose route to be a bit different to the normal red or black. Still undecided!


----------



## Brendanb86

Just stuck this... All in all, a pretty productive weekend!


----------



## kazinak

put the deposit down on my new car :mrgreen:


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> put the deposit down on my new car :mrgreen:


Exciting! What you getting? Sold the TT yet?


----------



## JMH

I finished fitting the new oil pick up pipe and serviced my 225 and sorted out a few other niggles (replaced a leaking vac hose) all happy until within a few minutes of idling the oil pressure light came on again


----------



## tricklexxx

Brendanb86 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> put the deposit down on my new car :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting! What you getting? Sold the TT yet?
Click to expand...

It'll be one of these
these surely... :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86

:lol: :lol: In special order fluorescent pink!


----------



## GroverUK

Come on Kaz, spill the beans!!! 8)


----------



## kazinak

originally i was after bmw 7 because i wanted more space and more comfort , but sometimes i have crazy moment in my head ,so went for Z4 instead :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Na seriously Kaz stop teasing us with tales of "lady Penelope" mobiles....what did you go for???? 

Damien.


----------



## kazinak

this


----------



## GroverUK

:x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## kazinak

i just couldn't resist ,it's feels so good when you drive whit the roof down


----------



## GroverUK

When? It hasnt stopped raining in two months!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1sttt

GroverUK said:


> :x :x :x :x :x :x


Lol  

Kaz you live In England mate enjoy your top down for the few days a year you can .


----------



## Nikos3008

Fitted my v6 spoiler, pictures to follow 2moro when cleaned up and lighter outside


----------



## micks_tt

TTSPORT666 said:


> Na seriously Kaz stop teasing us with tales of "lady Penelope" mobiles....what did you go for????
> 
> Damien.


+1


----------



## Tonny_B

Got my brand new Rieger frontbumper . Waiting for the sideskirt and Osir fenders to arrive before painting


----------



## ryanmtt

Detailed the TT & took some pics:


----------



## Garth

kazinak said:


> originally i was after bmw 7 because i wanted more space and more comfort , but sometimes i have crazy moment in my head ,so went for Z4 instead :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's the most sensible post I have ever seen from you :grin:
I hope it's the 3.0 or you're just a girl :roll:


----------



## New2AudiTT

Not today...but on Sunday did the longest trip since owning the car. Went for a round trip to Belfast from Dublin (~400km) to see the Dinosaurs and DaVinci paintings at the Ulster museum. Worth the trip. Only cost €45 in petrol 

Realized how much road noise this car does let into the cabin as pointed out by Garth especially the from wheel arches and engine as well. I guess I need to seriously consider doing the sound deadening. Overall, the car behaved very well.


----------



## merlin c

Today I fitted my V6 spoiler after sanding it to a good fit then spraying and lacquering to gloss black. attached with black ' Maximim Torque'. Thanks again Waz, great group buy... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## dopeyonspeed

Cleaned and polished with poorboys black hole and poorboys exp sealant and clayed with meguiars smooth clay kit ..


----------



## neilc

ryanmtt said:


> Detailed the TT & took some pics:


Looking good Ryann , where were the pics taken :?:


----------



## 4ndrew

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed the TT & took some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Ryann , where were the pics taken :?:
Click to expand...

I'm gonna hazard a gues at Ipswich haven marina ;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc

Didnt even know Ipswich had a marina  + didnt spot the bloody huge sign :lol: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

4ndrew said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed the TT & took some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Ryann , where were the pics taken :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna hazard a gues at Ipswich haven marina ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Got my dashpod back from ACtronics - all fitted and fully functioning again! 

I would say an absolutely top job but the dust/debris in the clocks and finger prints on the new DIS let the side down!

Not decided what I am going to/can do about it yet... :?


----------



## Mondo

...got high-tensile caliper bolts to match my brake caliper adapters. Like should have been delivered in the first place. Oh well, at least that's done now.

Only need the calipers now. Got a few leads on that too.


----------



## Adam-tt

Off to collect my car after a week at the garage :-D


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> Off to collect my car after a week at the garage :-D


what was wrong??

Glad its sorted


----------



## Brendanb86

Fitted my v6 spoiler lip after rain sabotaged my last attempt. Thanks Kaz!


----------



## kazinak

For the last time cleaned my tt inside out ,and oh my she looks gorgeous, not sure if i did the right thing :?


----------



## Diveratt

kazinak said:


> For the last time cleaned my tt inside out ,and oh my she looks gorgeous, not sure if i did the right thing :?


You still here Kaz I thought you'd be off winding the BMW boys up by now

And yes it did look very nice you must be sad to see it go


----------



## Brendanb86

It is a lovely car mate, the buyer certainly got a lot for their money :?

If you don't like the Z4, you can always come back and start a new project?


----------



## GroverUK

kazinak said:


> For the last time cleaned my tt inside out ,and oh my she looks gorgeous, not sure if i did the right thing :?


Are you still going to hang around the forum? I'll miss your craic if your gone for good! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

If your not sure you did the right thing already you didnt...  I think you might be back soon Kaz. :wink: Your dry humor and character will be missed on this forum. 
Sometimes a change is good, the Z4 is a good drive by all accounts. And as the lads say, if you fancy coming back to the world of the TTmk1 you can. 

Damien.


----------



## VSeager

Ordered a new upgrade for my TT. Pretty sure I'll be the first TT to fit them. I certainly have the first set to be shipped to the UK!

Suspense!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kazinak

She is gone 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt

kazinak said:


> She is gone
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Sad Day Kaz


----------



## TTSPORT666

She gone to a good home Kaz? :?

Damien.


----------



## Tokes

......picked up my Raven Black 225 TT with silver leather!

Chuffed describes it well.


----------



## kazinak

TTSPORT666 said:


> She gone to a good home Kaz? :?
> 
> Damien.


i hope so , will be driven in east london where is a million speed bumps


----------



## kazinak

welcome back , how is your bt build going :?:


----------



## Matt B

kazinak said:


> She is gone
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Good luck with the next car. Hope you stick around.


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> She is gone
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Goodluck with your Z4 mate


----------



## New2AudiTT

Brendanb86 said:


> Fitted my v6 spoiler lip after rain sabotaged my last attempt. Thanks Kaz!


Looks great mate. Is this the one that Kaz had on sale?

cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Found out Vancouver has a thriving mk 1 TT community. Lots of um out here. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good detail now he's all back to gether and working again


----------



## Brendanb86

New2AudiTT said:


> Looks great mate. Is this the one that Kaz had on sale?
> 
> cheers


It is indeed. Just the one off eBay from Poland I think? Pretty good quality, just needed sanding down a touch on the left but that's it.


----------



## TTstang

New2AudiTT said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my v6 spoiler lip after rain sabotaged my last attempt. Thanks Kaz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great mate. Is this the one that Kaz had on sale?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Nice Pink reversing light! :lol:


----------



## TTchan

Just spent 4 hours on him ready for audis in the park on Sunday 

Bonnet reflection!









Driver door reflection!









Passenger door reflection!









Beautiful bottom!


----------



## Nogaro TT

Fitted this courtesy of fellow member bimilne. Thank you!


----------



## gogs

Nogaro TT said:


> Fitted this courtesy of fellow member bimilne. Thank you!


I have one fitted to my 3.2


----------



## ryanmtt

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed the TT & took some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Ryann , where were the pics taken :?:
Click to expand...

The pics were taken infron of Ipswich marina next to some very nice boats


----------



## ryanmtt

Renewed my car insurance for £550 with all mod's and 3 points not bad for a 23 year old


----------



## RudeBadger

Installed my new Liquid brought from the Forums Cookie.... totally love it


----------



## Rich196

At goodwood watching my mate mow the grass with his a3.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

...successfully married the 2nd bell+disc combo, after a bit of rust removal. Good; was running out of skin on my fingers from all the sanding. :? So that's the actual discs done. 

Had another go at VHT wrinkling my rocker cover, after putting the 1st go layers on too thick. Looked like a large, flat, black scrotum. I imagine... :roll: Looks much better now. Not 100% but about 95% and, from experience, chasing that last 5% usually ends in tears, so it's staying as it is.


----------



## gogs

Removed my rear seats and gave them a damn good clean, I never thought they were as dirty!


----------



## burns

Had an absolutely fantastic day at the German Classic Car Show in Wigan. Decent turnout in terms of TTs from here, too 8)


----------



## Rich196

Back of to Germany to see HG motorsport!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garth

Drove the TT to work to give it it's first long run... And discovered it has the most annoying interior rattle ever!
An hour and a half seemed like an eternity.
What's worse is that I have to drive it all the way home again tonight :x

I guess the interior is coming out again this weekend to solve it :grin:


----------



## LordG71

Garth said:


> Drove the TT to work to give it it's first long run... And discovered it has the most annoying interior rattle ever!
> An hour and a half seemed like an eternity.
> What's worse is that I have to drive it all the way home again tonight :x
> 
> I guess the interior is coming out again this weekend to solve it :grin:


nothing worse than a 'rattle' or 'squeak' [smiley=bigcry.gif] to destroy the driving experience [smiley=bigcry.gif]

...I feel your pain...


----------



## holliett

Ordered the fixings for my new genuine rear seat delete bar! Got the bar n rings for a £50! :O 
Can't wait to get It fitted!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Hollie....Its going to be the icing on the cake for your gorgeous bug. And you will loose some weight in the process.....not you the car.... 8) [smiley=behead.gif]

("Note to self" never mention the word weight around the ladies) [smiley=bulb2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

...got a date with TSR; THIS WEDNESDAY! :twisted:

'bout time, too, but I won't go into that. Suffice to say I hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> ...got a date with TSR; THIS WEDNESDAY! :twisted:
> 
> 'bout time, too, but I won't go into that. Suffice to say I hope it's worth the wait.


 8)


----------



## Mondo

Indeed. Only downside is I'll have to share a ride back with Ugly of Staines. :wink:


----------



## merlin c

Bluffed the bear into thinking the lead meant "walkies" Ha! it meant hosepipe and bath, nice smelling dog now.  ..or so I thought because afterwards I did take him for a walk and he rolled in everything he could find.. :evil: ..Twat!!! :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: Ahh jeez... every cloud eh. Look forward to your report Mondo..... [smiley=elvis.gif] 

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

merlin c said:


> Bluffed the bear into thinking the lead meant "walkies" Ha! it meant hosepipe and bath, nice smelling dog now.  ..or so I thought because afterwards I did take him for a walk and he rolled in everything he could find.. :evil: ..Twat!!! :lol:


ok, is it the pic or did you breed a shepard with a corgi? nice beast anyway.

cheers


----------



## merlin c

TTQ2K2 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bluffed the bear into thinking the lead meant "walkies" Ha! it meant hosepipe and bath, nice smelling dog now.  ..or so I thought because afterwards I did take him for a walk and he rolled in everything he could find.. :evil: ..Twat!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, is it the pic or did you breed a shepard with a corgi? nice beast anyway.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Ha HA!.No its the photo angle, here he is on his sofa.....and guarding the TT


----------



## TTQ2K2

merlin c said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bluffed the bear into thinking the lead meant "walkies" Ha! it meant hosepipe and bath, nice smelling dog now.  ..or so I thought because afterwards I did take him for a walk and he rolled in everything he could find.. :evil: ..Twat!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, is it the pic or did you breed a shepard with a corgi? nice beast anyway.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha HA!.No its the photo angle, here he is on his sofa.....and guarding the TT
Click to expand...

Not convinced :wink: . that^^^ pooch is probably your beast's sire and is quite the looker.

cheers.


----------



## holliett

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Hollie....Its going to be the icing on the cake for your gorgeous bug. And you will loose some weight in the process.....not you the car.... 8) [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> ("Note to self" never mention the word weight around the ladies) [smiley=bulb2.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Thankyou Damien!  I'm all for weight saving! Haha

The rear bench is rediculously light but the backs are pretty weighty! It's dodgy at the moment cause of no seats or bar and only having time to fit my front nuespeed anti roll bar!

Back feels bit sketchy at times! :O


----------



## merlin c

> Not convinced :wink: . that^^^ pooch is probably your beast's sire and is quite the looker
> 
> cheers.


:lol: :lol: :lol: I wish, had his knackers nicked many years ago...... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Cheers, Damien. The drive back on Wednesday should be fun. 

PS: Got any ear defenders I can borrow? :wink:


----------



## Bago47

Done the wakbox mod today, barely notice the difference, maybe because my wheel bearings are too loud...


----------



## GroverUK

Bago47 said:


> Done the wakbox mod today, barely notice the difference, maybe because my wheel bearings are too loud...


Your not meant to drill the holes in your wheel bearings  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTstang

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bago47

GroverUK said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done the wakbox mod today, barely notice the difference, maybe because my wheel bearings are too loud...
> 
> 
> 
> Your not meant to drill the holes in your wheel bearings  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Should have told me before :?


----------



## Bago47

Oh and the engine is "laggy" now, probably because I jet washed it  ... hope it'll be OK tommorow.

EDIT:
or it could be because I've ran out of fuel... and all the dirt from the fuel tank went into the fuel pump and partly blocked it. Luckily fuel ran out like 50m from the gas station.

EDIT2:
And discovered that the fuel gauge is a liar! :evil: Done only 520km, would expect more from a 63l fuel tank...


----------



## wireless

merlin c said:


> Bluffed the bear into thinking the lead meant "walkies" Ha! it meant hosepipe and bath, nice smelling dog now.  ..or so I thought because afterwards I did take him for a walk and he rolled in everything he could find.. :evil: ..Twat!!! :lol:


Lol Merlin you should know your pooch :lol:


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Won some smoked corner lenses on eBay and bought a Cupra splitter.....that's the end of parking on my drive ha!


----------



## wireless

pr1nc3ss said:


> Won some smoked corner lenses on eBay and bought a Cupra splitter.....that's the end of parking on my drive ha!


No way!!! missed corner lenses [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Bago47 said:


> ...And discovered that the fuel gauge is a liar! :evil:


It certainly is. I learnt the hard way - twice - that the bitch is not to be trusted. 1st time was 'my' fault; I foolishly believed a gauge designed to measure fuel would do as it was designed to. 2nd time was also 'my' fault as the fookin' thing had allegedly been fixed by Audi.

I use my trip meter to judge when to stop 'n' fill up (usually right by 2-3 ltrs) and the actual gauge as a rough estimate. It's better than it was, but I'd still not trust it as far as I could throw it - while still attached to the car. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ouch christ....  To be honest i never let my fuel light come on in any of my cars....ever. Mad but true. Fuel guage reminds me of my old audi 80 v6 cab....the fuel guage was a joke. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Why oh why can audi not have made a more accurate fuel guage? :?

Damien.


----------



## Bago47

The problem is that I have '99 model, without onboard computer. It only shows outside temp :x


----------



## TTchan

Just spoke to my insurance company, the guy who reversed into me Sunday has taken full responsibility!! So I'll be sending off my baby to get fixed and I'll have a cr*ppy courtesy car lol

Bye bye scratch  !!









Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich196

Just spent alot of money on ring photos but they are sooooo good


----------



## Mondo

...got some pics from TSR of what they've got lined up for my girl tomorrow. Looking good so far... :twisted:


----------



## AdamG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ouch christ....  To be honest i never let my fuel light come on in any of my cars....ever. Mad but true. Fuel guage reminds me of my old audi 80 v6 cab....the fuel guage was a joke. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Why oh why can audi not have made a more accurate fuel guage? :?
> 
> Damien.


I let my fuel range reach 0 miles on a regular basis lol - I know I shouldn't!

To be fair I've had plenty of bad luck in other areas though!


----------



## pr1nc3ss

wireless said:


> pr1nc3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won some smoked corner lenses on eBay and bought a Cupra splitter.....that's the end of parking on my drive ha!
> 
> 
> 
> No way!!! missed corner lenses [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Ahaha! Snooze you loose! :-*

Purchased a Forge 008p in black today!


----------



## Mondo

...Doubled my expense at TSR as they're now doing my clutch as well as exhaust. Well, needs doing. :?


----------



## Mike46

Got some new rubber!!


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Got some new rubber!!


Really need these myself, racing slicks for the win!!!


----------



## neilc

TTchan said:


> Just spoke to my insurance company, the guy who reversed into me Sunday has taken full responsibility!! So I'll be sending off my baby to get fixed and I'll have a cr*ppy courtesy car lol
> 
> Bye bye scratch  !!
> 
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The message on the back of your phone is very apt.


----------



## Nathanho123

Mike46 said:


> Got some new rubber!!


hey mate whats your car sound like ? similar set up to what i want......... oh ye and i forgot

Today I washed my car for the very first time and then it rained...........(welcome to Wales)


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new rubber!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really need these myself, racing slicks for the win!!!
Click to expand...

Haha I would go that route if it wasnt for my puncture! 



Nathanho123 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new rubber!!
> 
> 
> 
> hey mate whats your car sound like ? similar set up to what i want......... oh ye and i forgot
Click to expand...

Umm loud?? :lol: Well from inside it's just a nice deep rumble with a lot of turbo noise!!  :roll: But i've never heard it from outside so its hard to say :lol: The Magnex never fails to please though!! 8)


----------



## steverunner

replaced the drivers door microswith  ..... then kerbed my passenger side alloy


----------



## Rocketr

Booked a speaker upgrade and parrot installation, can't wait to be able to play music off my phone and through half decent speakers. To be amplified later


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Put a K&N on...










It will do till I can get my hands on a VTDA...


----------



## Nick 225TT

Replaced my front drop links as they arrived in the post =)  








They look totally OEM German made SWAG.DE 
Thought it was going to be an easy job  
but Lower right nut was very tight had to resort to a blowlamp to heat the nut up
No turning back now that one fell apart from the heat :-| 
















Comparing old to new they look almost identical note the longer thread goes at the top
new ones had 19mm hex nylocks rather than the original 18mm ones








New one in place driver's side








New one in place passenger side (UK)
Passenger side came off easy thankfully 
















That's it all done wheel tightened back up Just beat the rain =)


----------



## Duggy

Pick my TT up


----------



## Mondo

...will pick up a V6 valance, as the zorst TSR modelled for me was done on a TT with a V6 valance and, unbeknown (sp?) to either of us, the V6 valance sits about half an inch recessed from the bodywork while my OSIR PC plastic one sits about half an inch proud. Looks a bit silly as a result, so will have to go.

Shame; I really liked it. :?


----------



## Rich196

Duggy said:


> Pick my TT up


Whey at last you can put all those bits on now! Looks nice. What colour are the weeks I want mine like that!!!


----------



## Duggy

Rich196 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick my TT up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whey at last you can put all those bits on now! Looks nice. What colour are the weeks I want mine like that!!!
Click to expand...

Indeed I can Rich 

Wheels are VW/Audi Platinum Grey, I'll get some close ups for you later

Pick it up from Bristol, about 4:30, looks like the first thing I'll be trying out are the wipers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Safe drive home John in your new baby....  Your VTDA is winging its way to NYC as i type. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Safe drive home John in your new baby....  Your VTDA is winging its way to NYC as i type.
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien,

Saw the email yesterday, you're a star 

I've got plenty to put on the TT to keep me busy until you're back, it will be the icing on the cake :wink:

The forge gear knob and dv will be on tomorrow, along with the liquid gauge, after it's had a full scan

Can't wait now... 5hrs and counting...

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Cheers Damien,
> 
> Saw the email yesterday, you're a *porn *star
> 
> ...


Wow. I had my suspicions. I won't ask how you know... :?

:lol:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Cheers Damien,
> 
> Saw the email yesterday, you're a *porn *star
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I had my suspicions. I won't ask how you know... :?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTstang

Duggy said:


> Pick my TT up


Nice


----------



## Duggy

TTstang said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick my TT up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
Click to expand...

Cheers 

Love the colour already, just got to start bolting on my collection of goodies


----------



## Richieyzf

Watched the wife's beetle!!! Well it has been lookin like a bag of shite so it was well over due


----------



## Mondo

Richieyzf said:


> Watched the wife's beetle!!!


I quite like watching my wife's 'beetle' too. :wink:

...polished up the tips on my new zorst, and replaced the OSIR rear valance with a V6 honeycomb one, to better match the zorst:









And broke the OSIR one in the process of removing it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nick 225TT

Serviced my forge DV006 DUMP VALVE  








Started by taking it apart has 4mm alan key s/s cap screws x 6 looks like mine has the standard blue spring








Then carefully picking out the two "O" seals with a non metallic instrument (fingernail)








Degreased and polished the "O" seals running areas and the seat and face areas








Put back together with clean synthetic grease
















And fitted back on car easy job


----------



## Mike46

Mondo said:


> Richieyzf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the wife's beetle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like watching my wife's 'beetle' too. :wink:
> 
> ...polished up the tips on my new zorst, and replaced the OSIR rear valance with a V6 honeycomb one, to better match the zorst:
> 
> 
> And broke the OSIR one in the process of removing it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I think Rich would say they sit a bit too flush!


----------



## glslang

LIquid leather love on my TT,


----------



## Richieyzf

Also just changed the head lamps in the wife's beetle wha a pain in the arse just to change headlight lamp!! O well done now so all good!


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...polished up the tips on my new zorst, and replaced the OSIR rear valance with a V6 honeycomb one, to better match the zorst:
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Looking good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ouch christ....  To be honest i never let my fuel light come on in any of my cars....ever. Mad but true. Fuel guage reminds me of my old audi 80 v6 cab....the fuel guage was a joke. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Why oh why can audi not have made a more accurate fuel guage? :?
> 
> Damien.


Might be an old wives tradition, but I never let my tank go below 1/4 simply because I don't want my engine to discover whatever is lingering on the bottom of the tank. Given I don't know how the fuel is taken from the tank (floating, bottom feed, who knows), I do this only as what can be described as superstition. But . . . I never break it nonetheless.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Richieyzf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the wife's beetle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like watching my wife's 'beetle' too. :wink:
> 
> ...polished up the tips on my new zorst, and replaced the OSIR rear valance with a V6 honeycomb one, to better match the zorst:
> 
> 
> And broke the OSIR one in the process of removing it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Mondo....pipes look a bit out? :? Is it just the camera angle? hey when was the zorst fitted looks like i missed that? 

Damien.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...Doubled my expense at TSR as they're now doing my clutch as well as exhaust. Well, needs doing. :?


You upgrading your clutch Mondo?


----------



## Vrroom

merlin c said:


> Bluffed the bear into thinking the lead meant "walkies" Ha! it meant hosepipe and bath, nice smelling dog now.  ..or so I thought because afterwards I did take him for a walk and he rolled in everything he could find.. :evil: ..Twat!!! :lol:


Good looking bear! Ours love to roll too!!


----------



## Vrroom

Today . . . well actually, Thursday (been separated from forum for a few weeks here), I blew a vacuum hose. TT limited to 7 or 8 psi and slow to get to that. Boy, does the turbo make a difference. Had a reinforced fuel line put in to replace it . . . a lot stronger than what APR had in there (surprised me to see what was there, not very substantial). Now back up to 30-ish psi (at least that's what the boost gauge says). And she's driving like she should.  I've gotten spoiled. Wouldn't much like driving her without the extra boost.


----------



## Mondo

Right.

Exhaust is a custom-made one from TSR - 3"DP, 200cell cat, twin separate back boxes - v. similar to what Grahamstt has and what Pipewerx do. Not posted much about it all yet 'cause it's still a work in progress. Some mostly minor tweaks to be done; lining up the tips (they've moved a bit since initial fitting) and sorting a rattle on start-up, nothing major. Apart from one aspect, which will hopefully be sorted in a couple of weeks when a) they're free, and b) I'm back from hols. What's the issue? All I'll say is 'ear defenders'. :?

It looks good, and one of my minor concerns was sorted with the application of some Autosol. It's just the 3-digit peak dB volume that needs attention.

I think 'muck in the bottom of the tank' is now not the case. Modern fuel is pretty clean these days, and tanks tend to be pretty clean themselves too. I suspect it used to be an issue when fuel was refined thru tea strainers :wink: but perhaps no more. I'm still not keen on running dry myself, but I don't _think_ it's quite as bad as it used to be. :?

My clutch had started slipping moderately badly, at max torque revs (around 3-4K) when giving it some beans. Was only gonna get worse, especially with the new zorst so, at the last minute, I got TSR to change that too. Got an OEM LUK clutch kit, new slave and new dual-mass flywheel. In hindsight I'd probably not have asked them to do it if I'd known how long it would take; we didn't get out of there until 10:00pm.  Mucho kudos to the boys at TSR for that.

Did a quick logging run yesterday with the new zorst. Bearing in mind it was 28C and the map's not been tweaked for the zorst, I got my best ever bhp figure: 276. Torque was down 1-2lb/ft, so nothing really. Quite pleased, and will log again once the 630cc Siemens are in and the zorst is in its final configuration.

Now for those bloody 993TT calipers...


----------



## Richieyzf

Mondo said:


> Richieyzf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the wife's beetle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like watching my wife's 'beetle' too. :wink:
> 
> ...polished up the tips on my new zorst, and replaced the OSIR rear valance with a V6 honeycomb one, to better match the zorst:
> 
> 
> And broke the OSIR one in the process of removing it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Ha ha only just noticed this! Shocking spelling mistake that!! I WASHED it yesterday even!


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Fitted the splitter i bought from Bimilne (thanks!) and my new Forge 008p!

























And then drove to work and immediately got it stuck on a kerb :roll: 









Also have a set of smoked corners but realised i'd need amber bulbs so held off fitting them


----------



## Mondo

pr1nc3ss said:


> ...Also have a set of smoked corners but realised i'd need amber bulbs so held off fitting them...


Take a look at Wak's site. There's instructions on how to make an orange 'lens' around the existing bulb by heating and shaping the original 'orange corners'. So you don't need orange bulbs.


----------



## jamman

Went to Skegness for the 2nd time in 20 odd years and had a lovely day.


----------



## TT-TOM

Fitted my Audi R8 oil filler cap that my mate got me for my birthday. Could do with polishing some other bits under there so it fits in with it now though :?


----------



## H11WGY

Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(


----------



## BaueruTc

Just purchased a Swoosh 60mm Stepper Motor boost Gauge (Psi) off ebay. Looking forward to its arrival in a week or so. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWOOSH-60mm-Ste ... 767wt_1163

On Friday i booked her in for her MOT and decided to get the cambelt, tensioners and water pump changed at the same time. This will all be getting done on 29th so lots of nail biting going on till then!


----------



## JS53MES

H11WGY said:


> Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

H11WGY said:


> Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(


uh oh what happened?


----------



## H11WGY

Rich196 said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh what happened?
Click to expand...

Fractured wrist. Not impressed lol.


----------



## H11WGY

JS53MES said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks james.


----------



## JS53MES

H11WGY said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks james.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Rich196

H11WGY said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and fitted new L plates for the GF as i cant drive for a while :-(
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fractured wrist. Not impressed lol.
Click to expand...

ah man! Speed recovered needed!!


----------



## PeTTe-N

Popped into Awesome on the way back from Manchester and bought some H&R lowering springs


----------



## jamman

I fitted my TT dimple engraved strut covers they are soooo pwetty


----------



## Fight1

Finished my cam belt change, or would have it the damn top cover would slide in place. 
In due time I will forget how much swearing I did during the job and and be just as cheap next time it is due and do it all over again...


----------



## Garth

jamman said:


> I fitted my TT dimple engraved strut covers they are soooo pwetty


I do like those a lot, but there's still a hundred things to replace before I get to that stage!


----------



## Vrroom

. . . simply drove my TT into the office. Beautiful morning . . . fog, 24 degrees Celcius, top down, going like the wind. Almost drove past the research park and kept on going . . . . . . . . but at the last second turned in. Not bad. I love what I do so no worries going in, and then got to drive my car home tonight, equally beautiful weather. I look forward to another day. I am a fortunate man.


----------



## jamman

Vrroom said:


> . . . simply drove my TT into the office. Beautiful morning . . . fog, 24 degrees Celcius, top down, going like the wind. Almost drove past the research park and kept on going . . . . . . . . but at the last second turned in. Not bad. I love what I do so no worries going in, and then got to drive my car home tonight, equally beautiful weather. I look forward to another day. I am a fortunate man.


  8)


----------



## burns

Finished refurbing the lower grilles with Plasti-kote. Looking forward to getting the car back later this week so I can see the finished product. 8)


----------



## Mondo

...drove into the office. Lovely morning, crash earlier around the M25 so traffic clear.   Decided to stay on another coupla junctions as it was flowing so nicely. Moving at about 20mph, waiting to merge into the lane on my left, but the bloke there was keeping a steady speed. OK, fine; nailed it, passed him like he was standing still, probably concussed the poor fecker with the shockwave. Probably figured a EuroFighter must have been going past overhead.

Burbled into the carpark, got me coffee and the headache is fading. Good start to the day - kind of. :?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

... Drove in to the office today, got funny looks and asked how I got my car in the lift.


----------



## burns

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

What _is _a pedant, exactly?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Pedantic, I?


----------



## merlin c

Mondo said:


> ...drove into the office. Lovely morning, crash earlier around the M25 so traffic clear.   Decided to stay on another coupla junctions as it was flowing so nicely. Moving at about 20mph, waiting to merge into the lane on my left, but the bloke there was keeping a steady speed. OK, fine; nailed it, passed him like he was standing still, probably concussed the poor fecker with the shockwave. Probably figured a EuroFighter must have been going past overhead.
> 
> Burbled into the carpark, got me coffee and the headache is fading.  Good start to the day - kind of. :?


Nice take on Vrooms poetic description of his drive to work.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merlin c

4ndrew said:


> Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


How did it go Andrew ?


----------



## 4ndrew

merlin c said:


> How did it go Andrew ?


Went well I think, fingers crossed. If I get it, many more mods will be on the table. More money = more fun! 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merlin c

4ndrew said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go Andrew ?
> 
> 
> 
> Went well I think, fingers crossed. If I get it, many more mods will be on the table. More money = more fun!
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Good luck then mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c

...........got wet.............. :?


----------



## Nick 225TT

merlin c said:


> ...........got wet.............. :?


Funny that merlin it bone dry here  ( worcester )


----------



## merlin c

> Funny the merlin it bone dry here  ( worcester )


]

Just you wait.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick 225TT

Nick 225TT said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........got wet.............. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that merlin it bone dry here  ( worcester )
Click to expand...

I know it will come soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...drove into the office. Lovely morning, crash earlier around the M25 so traffic clear.   Decided to stay on another coupla junctions as it was flowing so nicely. Moving at about 20mph, waiting to merge into the lane on my left, but the bloke there was keeping a steady speed. OK, fine; nailed it, passed him like he was standing still, probably concussed the poor fecker with the shockwave. Probably figured a EuroFighter must have been going past overhead.
> 
> Burbled into the carpark, got me coffee and the headache is fading. Good start to the day - kind of. :?





Pot Of Jam said:


> ... Drove in to the office today, got funny looks and asked how I got my car in the lift.





merlin c said:


> Nice take on Vrooms poetic description of his drive to work.. :lol: :lol:





4ndrew said:


> Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...


Ha! That's great guys!! And "Pot of Jam" . . . you got me, should've been "in to" -- busted.  English as a second language (first one was unintelligible babble to which I still revert sometimes). Looks like my musing struck a cord though!


----------



## Mondo

Vrroom said:


> ...Looks like my musing struck a cord though!


Certainly did. Well done, that man. 

...managed a couple of short, sharp, LOUD bursts of speed on the way to work this morning. Deafening, but satisfying. :twisted:

And am currently waiting on Autoglass to come change my jigsaw-puzzle windscreen for one with fewer cracks. Like, none. No sign of them yet, though. :?


----------



## Rocketr

Visited dvla to get the plate on and bought a wheel bolt cover tweezers from Audi for 87p +vat when they're selling on eBay for £3.50!! Happy


----------



## Duggy

Re-discovered how bad TT brakes are... 

New discs and pads ordered, will change the fluid after they are fitted :!:

Should keep me in check until I finish putting together my Porsche conversion :roll:


----------



## Nick 225TT

Fitted my new red powerflex bushes to my dogbone mount 










for the full post see here ........

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=292216&start=15


----------



## Mondo

...was let down by Autowindscreens. Berk at MarkerStudy took my phone number down wrong when I booked the windscreen replacement a week ago. Markerstudy, I think, owns Autowindscreens. Anyway, AW rang this morning to check it was all OK, got no answer ('cause they were given the wrong number), so CANCELLED THE APPOINTMENT. :evil:

No thought to check their previous records for business dealings with me (of which there are at least 2), no thought to rock up to where I told them to be and meet me (like they did last time), no thought to check with their parent company's records and find me - after all, I went to them because MS insists on it - no, they just unilaterally decided not to turn up. Brilliant.

If my windscreen shatters while I'm away on holiday with the car, I will not be a happy camper. Bloody thing's only been in 8 weeks.

:?


----------



## jamman

Ordered something very sexy in my eyes, bet Wak can't wait   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

'Kin'ell, James, did you not see Badger Bill's videos on the combustibility (and invisibility) of that shite? 

Can I have your calipers when the engine bay burns?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> 'Kin'ell, James, did you not see Badger Bill's videos on the combustibility (and invisibility) of that shite?
> 
> Can I have your calipers when the engine bay burns?


Yes and how bad are you going to feel if it happens :lol:

I've been chewing Waheeds ear/arse off about this for months and have finally thought feck it and got it ordered.


----------



## Mondo

How bad? Not very... 

:lol:

Got my eye on a new set of 993TTs from the US. Got a colleague who's volunteered to bring 'em back, so you don't have to torch your car on my account. :wink:

You don't fancy using the washer bottle for the water/meth mix? Two birds, one stone 'n' all that? And only around £400 or so IIRC.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> How bad? Not very...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Got my eye on a new set of 993TTs from the US. Got a colleague who's volunteered to bring 'em back, so you don't have to torch your car on my account. :wink:
> 
> You don't fancy using the washer bottle for the water/meth mix? Two birds, one stone 'n' all that? And only around £400 or so IIRC.


Hope you get the 993s mate they are a classy upgrade.

No didn't fancy using the washer bottle.


----------



## holliett

jamman said:


> Ordered something very sexy in my eyes, bet Wak can't wait   :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good work!!!


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Ordered something very sexy in my eyes, bet Wak can't wait   :lol: :lol: :lol:


Looks good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Please keep us posted on the install and results James! Snow meth is a system my shop installs too and I've been toying with the idea of doing it. My reluctance is simply that everything is running so fine right now I'm afraid to mess with it.

I hadn't heard anything about its combustibility. I'll have to go check out Mondo's advisory citing.


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...was let down by Autowindscreens. Berk at MarkerStudy took my phone number down wrong when I booked the windscreen replacement a week ago. Markerstudy, I think, owns Autowindscreens. Anyway, AW rang this morning to check it was all OK, got no answer ('cause they were given the wrong number), so CANCELLED THE APPOINTMENT. :evil:
> 
> No thought to check their previous records for business dealings with me (of which there are at least 2), no thought to rock up to where I told them to be and meet me (like they did last time), no thought to check with their parent company's records and find me - after all, I went to them because MS insists on it - no, they just unilaterally decided not to turn up. Brilliant.
> 
> If my windscreen shatters while I'm away on holiday with the car, I will not be a happy camper. Bloody thing's only been in 8 weeks.
> 
> :?


I'd be livid. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Mate, re: the screen, I was fookin' furious! And it gets better. I spoke to one guy who, helpfully, suggested I try ringing back today and tomorrow just in case there's a last-minute cancellation I can make use of. OK, no harm, worth a go.

Ring up this morning to see. 'Just checking if there's any spaces for today or tomorrow, otherwise I'll stick with my booking on 3rd'. 'What booking on 3rd? You're in for 30th.' While I'm still away on holiday, in other words. WTF?!? Just as well I rang to see if I could get in early, otherwise the nucking fumptys would rock up while I'm on holiday and it'd be aNOTHER week before I get the screen replaced.

I thought all the people this skilled were flipping burgers for a living. Evidently not. :evil:

And the meth thing was from Bill @ Badger5. He posted a thread a coupla weeks ago about the relative flammability of water/meth at various mixes. 49/51, as suggested by Snow I believe, is quite, er, perky. Wak's suggested getting a bumper sticker or something saying, 'No, I'm not practising my dance moves; I'm on fire. Please put me out'.

Hope it doesn't come in handy one day. James. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> 'Kin'ell, James, did you not see Badger Bill's videos on the combustibility (and invisibility) of that shite?
> 
> Can I have your calipers when the engine bay burns?


The flammability is one thing that would put me off putting the bottle inside the car. I'm still thinking about it but tempted to put a second washer bottle in the drivers side wing for water/meth and it would stop he need for long pipe runs and the chance of leaks in the car.

Just a thought  
Still should be fun on the RR


----------



## holliett

Mondo said:


> Mate, re: the screen, I was fookin' furious! And it gets better. I spoke to one guy who, helpfully, suggested I try ringing back today and tomorrow just in case there's a last-minute cancellation I can make use of. OK, no harm, worth a go.
> 
> Ring up this morning to see. 'Just checking if there's any spaces for today or tomorrow, otherwise I'll stick with my booking on 3rd'. 'What booking on 3rd? You're in for 30th.' While I'm still away on holiday, in other words. WTF?!? Just as well I rang to see if I could get in early, otherwise the nucking fumptys would rock up while I'm on holiday and it'd be aNOTHER week before I get the screen replaced.
> 
> I thought all the people this skilled were flipping burgers for a living. Evidently not. :evil:
> 
> And the meth thing was from Bill @ Badger5. He posted a thread a coupla weeks ago about the relative flammability of water/meth at various mixes. 49/51, as suggested by Snow I believe, is quite, er, perky. Wak's suggested getting a bumper sticker or something saying, 'No, I'm not practising my dance moves; I'm on fire. Please put me out'.
> 
> Hope it doesn't come in handy one day. James. :wink:


I had a bad experiences with auto windscreen as I posted a few months ago and had a few bad experiences since.

I'd never use them again!

After tryin to arrange a new screen(crap glass was installed) i had to wait 3 weeks whilst they struggled to get hold of genuine glass and AW cancelling.

my high level brake light has eventually been put back in, new glass has been replaced with genuine but have been told that the previous bloke has scratched the feck out of the body work underneath, and if the screen hadn't of been replaced again, they would never had noticed and it would of corroded  he's now primed the scratches but he didn't do a much better job! My boot trim is now hanging off!

Never worth the feckin hassle!


----------



## Mondo

Holly, that's a pi$$er. I'm only using these guys 'cause that's who Marker Study make you use. I could go elsewhere but it would be on my own ticket. Oh, and they won't fit an authentic OEM screen - that would be on my own ticket too.

Suffice to say I'll be changing both insurers and windscreen repair/replacement geezers next month. :?

But on a better note...

...got a date for TSR to sort the minor niggles with my new zorst, and to fit a larger center resonated section so my teeth have a chance of staying in my head - and my blood not pouring out my ears.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> ...got a date for TSR to sort the minor niggles with my new zorst, and to fit a larger center resonated section so my teeth have a chance of staying in my head - and my blood not pouring out my ears.


Hope that's after my little job Raymond :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Your 'little' job, Neil? I saw the way Wak was driving it down there; can you say 'rebuild'? :wink:

Semi-seriously, Neil, quite possibly. They're flat tack this week, but away next. I'm down there the Thursday following so will see if I can't see how your S3's doing.

Quite like the crackle black bits you've got in there. If only I'd pull finger and fit my own VHT wrinkle black rocker cover. Want to relocate the N249 first. :?


----------



## holliett

Mondo said:


> Holly, that's a pi$$er. I'm only using these guys 'cause that's who Marker Study make you use. I could go elsewhere but it would be on my own ticket. Oh, and they won't fit an authentic OEM screen - that would be on my own ticket too.
> 
> Suffice to say I'll be changing both insurers and windscreen repair/replacement geezers next month. :?
> 
> But on a better note...
> 
> ...got a date for TSR to sort the minor niggles with my new zorst, and to fit a larger center resonated section so my teeth have a chance of staying in my head - and my blood not pouring out my ears.


Ditto mine was through Adrian flux insurance job but I will pay off my own back and use someone else!

Conveniently have a massive crack down my front screen now too!!  my car hates me I think! 

Safe to say I will not be using AW.

I wanna see your car mondo! Are you going to E38?


----------



## Mondo

holliett said:


> ..I wanna see your car mondo! Are you going to E38?


Is that a euphemism for something? 

:wink:

No, won't be going. Getting back from Cromer that weekend, plus I suspect that would require a level of cleaning beyond me. :? When I get my brakes sorted and there's a 3rd track day at Bedford we'll both have to pull finger and go. 

I quite fancy seeing yours too...  :wink: :lol:


----------



## holliett

Hahah 

Deal! Can't promise I'll be participating round track though! Put Too much effort in It to bin it in 5 mins! Lol
I'll cheer u all on though!


----------



## Adam-tt

Went to a wedding, ended up having the TT used in the photo shoot :-D should have the photos back soon


----------



## LordG71

Adam-tt said:


> Went to a wedding, ended up having the TT used in the photo shoot :-D should have the photos back soon


I assume you were invited, or did you just decide to crash it and take the lime light :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

He is the original gatecrasher...

Car looks good Adam great wet shine, not sure about dark wheels though.


----------



## MattyB

Put in some car shades.


----------



## MattyB

And finished installing the xcarlink.


----------



## MattyB

And cleared the airbag DTC.


----------



## Vrroom

Adam-tt said:


> Went to a wedding, ended up having the TT used in the photo shoot :-D should have the photos back soon


THAT . . . is a classic shot!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] And boy, the car is beautiful. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vrroom

MattyB said:


> And cleared the airbag DTC.


Busy! Looks good!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] And I gotta' ask ya' . .. is the car wider than that door? Or is that the angle of the shot? Or is that not the garage?


----------



## Rocketr

Fitted my private plate. Looks better than the standard but not sure I like it much anymore, might change it


----------



## MattyB

Vrroom said:


> MattyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And cleared the airbag DTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy! Looks good!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] And I gotta' ask ya' . .. is the car wider than that door? Or is that the angle of the shot? Or is that not the garage?
Click to expand...

It's the angle and the camera. The iphone 4s has a focal length of 30mm which makes it wide angle really.


----------



## neilc

Had a good look round my brothers new TT V6 , really nice in Avus with blue leather. Not many around in that colour combo I should say.


----------



## sussexbythesea

.......went for Spin !

Ok not particularly exciting you may say :!: however as the car had a full service yesterday + haldex change + brake fluid change + aircon recharge, front discs, pads and tyres the sense of anticipation was similar to 3 months ago when I first picked her up from the garage (inspite of service history the feedback was that the Haldex was like syrup and the fuel filter probably never changed...so much for service history  )

Not disappointed with the whole in my wallet money well spent :roll: 
Was great before and now starts better, runs like a dream and even more fun to drive


----------



## Mondo

...got the car ready for next weeks' holiday:









Don't think the weather's gonna do us any favours. :?


----------



## Vrroom

Mondo said:


> ...got the car ready for next weeks' holiday:
> 
> 
> Don't think the weather's gonna do us any favours. :?


That actually looks pretty cool! If you're going to have to put a pod on the roof, nice to have the lines and color compliment! Enjoy your holiday!! I hope the weather's nice.


----------



## Vrroom

sussexbythesea said:


> .......went for Spin !
> 
> Ok not particularly exciting you may say :!: however as the car had a full service yesterday + haldex change + brake fluid change + aircon recharge, front discs, pads and tyres the sense of anticipation was similar to 3 months ago when I first picked her up from the garage (inspite of service history the feedback was that the Haldex was like syrup and the fuel filter probably never changed...so much for service history  )
> 
> Not disappointed with the whole in my wallet money well spent :roll:
> Was great before and now starts better, runs like a dream and even more fun to drive


Nice to put it in top shape and then go out and enjoy it! Good for you . . . have fun with your TT!


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...got the car ready for next weeks' holiday:
> 
> 
> Don't think the weather's gonna do us any favours. :?


hahaha that looks ridiculous mate, ruined the car! Should be CC'd at least. You got many miles to do with that quite exhaust?


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, for a plastic monstrosity it doesn't look too bad, does it? In-proportion size, pretty close colour match, moderately cheap (£90 or so from memory)... what's not to like? But mostly it up's the practicality of TT ownership, delaying the dreaded day when Mondo Jr. can't fit in the back any more, and, well... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Forecast for next week is sucky, sucky and, oh wait; sucky. Still, Norfuck is supposed to be nice. Will report back on the Cromer Crabs. 

PS: FOOK OFF RICH! 

PPS: 'she me CC at least'? Eh? :?


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Yeah, for a plastic monstrosity it doesn't look too bad, does it? In-proportion size, pretty close colour match, moderately cheap (£90 or so from memory)... what's not to like? But mostly it up's the practicality of TT ownership, delaying the dreaded day when Mondo Jr. can't fit in the back any more, and, well... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Forecast for next week is sucky, sucky and, oh wait; sucky. Still, Norfuck is supposed to be nice. Will report back on the Cromer Crabs.
> 
> PS: FOOK OFF RICH!
> 
> PPS: 'she me CC at least'? Eh? :?


Colour coded!!! the rest of my special moment has been corrected. Popping to the TT shop or see Neil? He has a nice RS4 as a family wagon


----------



## Rich196

Fecked plugs, gap a little on the large side :s


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Yeah, for a plastic monstrosity it doesn't look too bad, does it? In-proportion size, pretty close colour match, moderately cheap (£90 or so from memory)... what's not to like? But mostly it up's the practicality of TT ownership, delaying the dreaded day when Mondo Jr. can't fit in the back any more, and, well... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Forecast for next week is sucky, sucky and, oh wait; sucky. Still, Norfuck is supposed to be nice. Will report back on the Cromer Crabs.
> 
> PS: FOOK OFF RICH!
> 
> PPS: 'she me CC at least'? Eh? :?


You going to Cromer hell myself and cousin Neil might have to come and visit. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Only if he brings the RS4. And doesn't mind me nicking off with it.


----------



## Duggy

Took delivery of my temporary new brake discs and pads

Best it doesn't rain all weekend :?


----------



## jamman

Today I recieved my paqckage from Opie Oils containing some Millers Nanodrive Oil I adore and some Dodo Juice goodies which will prob end up on my shelving with all the other products. 

On a slightly sadder note I picked up the wrong Magnum ice creams at the supermarket GUTTED [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTstang

Finalised details for my Nurburgring trip on the 7th sept for 2 days! 
Having a few laps In the TT of course


----------



## jamman

TTstang said:


> Finalised details for my Nurburgring trip on the 7th sept for 2 days!
> Having a few laps In the TT of course


 8)


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Only if he brings the RS4. And doesn't mind me nicking off with it.


Thats my hometown Raymond , let me know when you are around


----------



## neilc

Actually if you are in the TT I will hear you when you get to Norwich :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

You probably will, Neil!  You can pop 'round and have a shifty at my GIRTH (as a certain Staines resident likes to say), but you might want to stuff your fingers in your ears first. :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

After loosing about 70% of my hearing for 3 weeks, today my ears finally popped back to pretty much normality. Now realising that maybe the cone filter and debaffled charge pipe is a wee bit loud!  :lol:


----------



## TTstang

Brendanb86 said:


> After loosing about 70% of my hearing for 3 weeks, today my ears finally popped back to pretty much normality. Now realising that maybe the cone filter and debaffled charge pipe is a wee bit loud!  :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Rich196

TTstang said:


> Finalised details for my Nurburgring trip on the 7th sept for 2 days!
> Having a few laps In the TT of course


take me back too please!!

Where you staying?


----------



## TTstang

Hotel Schoos nr Prum ! About 50k from track !


----------



## Rocketr

TTstang said:


> Finalised details for my Nurburgring trip on the 7th sept for 2 days!
> Having a few laps In the TT of course


see you there fella, will be there from the 7th too!


----------



## TTstang

Rocketr said:


> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finalised details for my Nurburgring trip on the 7th sept for 2 days!
> Having a few laps In the TT of course
> 
> 
> 
> see you there fella, will be there from the 7th too!
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Rocketr

TTstang said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finalised details for my Nurburgring trip on the 7th sept for 2 days!
> Having a few laps In the TT of course
> 
> 
> 
> see you there fella, will be there from the 7th too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

yep  sent you a pm


----------



## TTstang

8)


----------



## TTQ2K2

....nearly completed my weekend tasks.
engine vacuum hoses: check.
DV relo'd and MadMax DV installed: check.
Forge upper IC hoses and TIP installed: check.
ModShack VTDA installed: check.










beer poured: check, but still need to button her up.

cheers.


----------



## jamman

TTQ2K2 said:


>


I can't see the strut brace where is it ?

Let me know what you think of the DV please mate ?


----------



## Mondo

Looks good, Dallas Boy.  I read from Max's thread it can sound pretty whistly, but that might be a small price to pay.

Looking forward to feedback too. And not looking forward to finding the requisite. :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

jamman said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the strut brace where is it ?
> 
> Let me know what you think of the DV please mate ?
Click to expand...

Good eye. :wink: Strut brace is still on the floor of the garage and is part of the "button-up" to be completed. Removed it so I could get my arms behind the engine and access the lower clamp that actually secures the TIP to the turbo. Severe pain the arse.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> Looks good, Dallas Boy.  I read from Max's thread it can sound pretty whistly, but that might be a small price to pay.
> 
> Looking forward to feedback too. And not looking forward to finding the requisite. :?


Hopefully, i'll get it all together today/tomorrow and have my first test drive. I'll post feedback soonest.

I'm not too concerned with the additional noise as more noise is expected with the VTDA and the low profile engine bay trim that I got with the VTDA, too.

cheers.


----------



## Duggy

Tried to fit my new discs and pads, but got thwarted by the rain, some rain, some more rain and a f***king screw that held the near side disc on... :twisted:

Offside all sorted, impact driver now borrowed, just waiting for the rain to stop!! :x










More fun tomorrow, short shift and hands free 

Even more fun on Monday, DV relocation, upper boost hose, HG charge pipe and engine bling kit


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted Steve shwing low pro engine trim.....so all that turbo heat can disperse... expecting heat mirages coming up my windscreen in traffic now... 

Damien,


----------



## AdamG

Washed, clayed, waxed and polished the TT. Also fitted new plates and aero wipers. I was late to my friends engagement party but having just got home I almost wished I hadn't gone at all lol!!


----------



## Ian_W

Washed and clayed the TT so the first step on the big clean.

Fingers crossed for half decent weather tomorrow so I can machine polish it and wax it :mrgreen:

Edit - a pic...first car I have ever clayed where the paint brightened right up after it


----------



## Eleven

Washed and clayed the TT.. checking on some appointments to get it machine polished as I don't have a machine polisher yet...

I've been quoted $235 (USD) for the following:

RaggTop Cleaning[/*]
RaggTop Sealant[/*]
Quick Detail[/*]
Machine Polish[/*]
Carnuba Wax[/*]
Rubber and Vinyl Trim Treatment[/*]


----------



## Rich196

Going to have to try and get a boost hose back on, with out taking the bumper off between showers because the garage didn't do them up properly :s Ffs

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Going to have to try and get a boost hose back on, with out taking the bumper off between showers because the garage didn't do them up properly :s Ffs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure it was the garage Rich? :lol:

What you had done?


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted Steve shwing low pro engine trim.....so all that turbo heat can disperse... expecting heat mirages coming up my windscreen in traffic now...
> 
> Damien,


Noticed this on Steves site, but couldn't work out what it did :?

Any pics Damien?


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to try and get a boost hose back on, with out taking the bumper off between showers because the garage didn't do them up properly :s Ffs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it was the garage Rich? :lol:
> 
> What you had done?
Click to expand...

yup I blame Darren!!! The bumper did have to come off!! Had to get my aircon rad sorted. Nothing exciting just expensive!!


----------



## Mondo

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to try and get a boost hose back on, with out taking the bumper off between showers because the garage didn't do them up properly :s Ffs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it was the garage Rich? :lol:
> 
> What you had done?
Click to expand...

Ha ha, was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## Guzi

Had all round brake discs delivered and ordered some apex springs and h&r spacers!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted Steve shwing low pro engine trim.....so all that turbo heat can disperse... expecting heat mirages coming up my windscreen in traffic now...
> 
> Damien,
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed this on Steves site, but couldn't work out what it did :?
> 
> Any pics Damien?
Click to expand...

here's mine. 








it's about 1/2 the height of the OEM trim so hot air from the engine is vented out at the base of the windscreen. Because of this, the air temp in the engine bay is decreased (as measured by Schwing) by approximately 18F.

cheers


----------



## Mondo

Lookin' good, my beer-infused Texan friend. Another convert to the lo-pro club. :wink:

...had a Wherry from the Woodforde brewery. It was Wherry nice. 



And am having to use my BB as a wireless hotspot - on EDGE! - 'cause evidently Cromer is yet to find itself in the 20th century, connectivity-wise. Other than that, having a great time!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> Lookin' good, my beer-infused Texan friend. Another convert to the lo-pro club. :wink:
> 
> ...had a Wherry from the Woodforde brewery. It was Wherry nice.


Sounds delish. Would love to have the ingredients (grain and yeast strain) list and attempt to brew up a batch. At 4%, it's the perfect level for a summer session brew. Reading the taster's note on the Kett's Rebellion made my mouth water too. :wink:

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nikos3008

Received my scorpion cat back exhaust, picking up my qs rear valance on thursday from Audi...hopefully fitting at the weekend


----------



## Guzi

Nikos3008 said:


> Received my scorpion cat back exhaust, picking up my qs rear valance on thursday from Audi...hopefully fitting at the weekend


Nice one mate, have you got the Imola Pipes or Daytona ?


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> ...had a Wherry from the Woodforde brewery. It was Wherry nice.
> 
> And am having to use my BB as a wireless hotspot - on EDGE! - 'cause evidently Cromer is yet to find itself in the 20th century, connectivity-wise. Other than that, having a great time!


Ahhh enjoying the local tipple then Raymond , that from the Red Lion then ? Thats my local  And as for not being in the 20th century that's just the way we like it , keeps the masses away :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

A shot i took yesterday i which think looks pretty cool!


----------



## Charlesuk

BaueruTc said:


> A shot i took yesterday i which think looks pretty cool!


only because thats the side without the dent :wink:

lol sorry, had to say it... she shall be fixed soon!


----------



## Matzu

Finished my relentless v3 manifold and hybrid turbo install.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nikos3008

Guzi said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my scorpion cat back exhaust, picking up my qs rear valance on thursday from Audi...hopefully fitting at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, have you got the Imola Pipes or Daytona ?
Click to expand...

Imola pipes matey, was suprised at how big they are in person on the photos the pipes look small lol, hopefully will fill the arches in the valance nicely.

Was only £368 for cat back on larkspeed, cheapest place i could find if anyones looking!


----------



## BaueruTc

Charlesuk said:


> only because thats the side without the dent :wink:
> 
> lol sorry, had to say it... she shall be fixed soon!


You are spot on with the above statement lol

Just realised i posted this pic in the wrong thread oops


----------



## Guzi

Nikos3008 said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my scorpion cat back exhaust, picking up my qs rear valance on thursday from Audi...hopefully fitting at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, have you got the Imola Pipes or Daytona ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imola pipes matey, was suprised at how big they are in person on the photos the pipes look small lol, hopefully will fill the arches in the valance nicely.
Click to expand...

it will look something like this! 
I ve since changed mine though for the daytona.


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Dropped my car off at APS to get new shocks and Apex springs fitted


----------



## adajason

Pot Of Jam said:


> Dropped my car off at APS to get new shocks and Apex springs fitted


What shocks did you get?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

adajason said:


> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped my car off at APS to get new shocks and Apex springs fitted
> 
> 
> 
> What shocks did you get?
Click to expand...

Just OEM ones as I'm on a budget.

Although I have heard good things about the FK ones, but brought mine before I read about the FK's.


----------



## BaueruTc

Just purchased a pipercross panel filter to replace the standard paper filter in my Wak Box £34.19 inc postage!


----------



## adajason

Pot Of Jam said:


> Although I have heard good things about the FK ones, but brought mine before I read about the FK's.


I was thinking about lowering my car with springs and new dampers too using OEM, FK's, or mabe even the shortened Billie struts, B8's Ithink they are called... I'm still unsure what to go for :?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Changed the washscreen/xenon bottle, the old one had a leak. 
Cheers


----------



## Pot Of Jam

adajason said:


> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have heard good things about the FK ones, but brought mine before I read about the FK's.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about lowering my car with springs and new dampers too using OEM, FK's, or mabe even the shortened Billie struts, B8's Ithink they are called... I'm still unsure what to go for :?
Click to expand...

Well I shall let you know how I get on with mine, should be picking her up tomorrow


----------



## JAMason

Fixed a boost leak! My 225 feels so much better because of it! 
Jack


----------



## Nikos3008

Guzi said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my scorpion cat back exhaust, picking up my qs rear valance on thursday from Audi...hopefully fitting at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, have you got the Imola Pipes or Daytona ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imola pipes matey, was suprised at how big they are in person on the photos the pipes look small lol, hopefully will fill the arches in the valance nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will look something like this!
> I ve since changed mine though for the daytona.
Click to expand...

That looks nice to me, how come you changed?


----------



## BeanBandit

Spent the afternoon at The TT Shop while they replaced the rear diff, maf and fixed a boost leak. First time there and was really impressed.

Next job. Brake pads & discs.


----------



## Guzi

Nikos you can't tell on that picture but the left side pipe was bent, they also stuck out just a little too far so Scorpion offered to fit there new range on. This one 

Bent one









New ones


----------



## L0z

Today I shall be,

Fitting my newly purchased Carbon Simota, purchasing and fitting a set of Osram Nightbreakers and also replacing the an indicator bulb.

The list gradually gets duller, but I just can't fapping wait to hear the Simota! I had one on my Clio 182 and it sounded the nuts!


----------



## TTstang

I will be taking the TT for coils replacement courtesy of Audi


----------



## tom2018

Recived my delivery redady to start tomorow if its dry 










Silent coat and some chp extreme anti noise paste to do the boot well, boot and under the rear parcel shelf in the QS

Tom


----------



## Eleven

Received my Bling Kit from Steve.. and will need to go buy some metric drill bits to finish the replacement.
Thank you Steve!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Eleven said:


> Received my Bling Kit from Steve.. and will need to go buy some metric drill bits to finish the replacement.
> Thank you Steve!


You only need bits that are close to the size(s) listed in the instructions. I used slightly smaller (SAE) bits and the install worked well.

cheers.


----------



## BaueruTc

Purchased a Forge 008!


----------



## Rich196

the car was loving sub 15 degrees intake temps, producing me 276bhp and 311ftlb of torque on the liquid 

Powered by winter!!!


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> the car was loving sub 15 degrees intake temps, producing me 276bhp and 311ftlb of torque on the liquid
> 
> Powered by winter!!!


Loser - 274bhp @ 28c. :wink:


----------



## Eleven

TTQ2K2 said:


> Eleven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Bling Kit from Steve.. and will need to go buy some metric drill bits to finish the replacement.
> Thank you Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> You only need bits that are close to the size(s) listed in the instructions. I used slightly smaller (SAE) bits and the install worked well.
> 
> cheers.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that response.. I'll probably just pick up a metric set of wrenches, sockets and bits... all of mine is SAE..

Thanks!


----------



## TTchan

Just booked my car in VWAudi tec tomorrow to have his fuel filter replaced...wondered why he was stinking of petrol lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nilrem

Fitted my Polished Forge Charge Pipe....now need a good run to see if it makes any diff to performance


----------



## Smeds

Drove a friends A5 Coupe. Bloody loved it.


----------



## warrenstuart

Finally got around to fitting my SteviedTT engine bay bling kit


----------



## Mondo

Looks good, mate, but you're missing the 2 by the dipstick. :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart

Mondo said:


> Looks good, mate, but you're missing the 2 by the dipstick. :wink:


Cheers Mondo  
They're there just angle of the camera due to them being countersunk, i should of held it a bit higher. You can just about see a hint of the r/h one closest to the dipstick.


----------



## L0z

Cleaned the beast and gave it a lick of paint!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQ2K2

Got her buttoned up after the MadMax DV install with DV relo, Forge hoses, and VTDA install:


















...including some OLDGUY bling:









ummm, cap needs a bit of polish too. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## RudeBadger

TTQ2K2 said:


> Eleven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Bling Kit from Steve.. and will need to go buy some metric drill bits to finish the replacement.
> Thank you Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> You only need bits that are close to the size(s) listed in the instructions. I used slightly smaller (SAE) bits and the install worked well.
> 
> cheers.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## RudeBadger

TTQ2K2 said:


> Got her buttoned up after the MadMax DV install with DV relo, Forge hoses, and VTDA install:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...including some OLDGUY bling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, cap needs a bit of polish too. :wink:
> 
> cheers.


tbh that looks spot on buddy ! love the colour of the VTDA goees sooo well with the car... really well balanced 

its the look I want although I've gone for gloss black !


----------



## Rich196

Got an air vent back, after re mounting my boost gauge into a proper vent mount!!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTQ2K2

RudeBadger said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got her buttoned up after the MadMax DV install with DV relo, Forge hoses, and VTDA install:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...including some OLDGUY bling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, cap needs a bit of polish too. :wink:
> 
> cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> tbh that looks spot on buddy ! love the colour of the VTDA goees sooo well with the car... really well balanced
> 
> its the look I want although I've gone for gloss black !
Click to expand...

The grey VTDA is close but not exact to Aviator. However, because it is lighter it actually goes very well with the OEM charge pipe and intake manifold. Mutts nuts in my book.

cheers.


----------



## VSeager

Received and fitted my 3" SFS TIP.

Dropped a halfords socket in my engine bay getting an awkward jubilee clip off. Thought I could see it, reached down grabbed it and realised I was wrong, it was the snap on equivalent! I couldn't find mine for the life of me but I figured it was a fair trade off!


----------



## higsta

Fitted forge DV courtesy of Jamman - many thanks!
Total devastation initially as I forgot to plug something back in and the car wasn't boosting. 
I remembered what I'd done, plugged whatever it was back in and all is well. 
Very pleased.


----------



## Mondo

warrenstuart said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, mate, but you're missing the 2 by the dipstick. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mondo
> They're there just angle of the camera due to them being countersunk, i should of held it a bit higher. You can just about see a hint of the r/h one closest to the dipstick.
Click to expand...

Ah, I getcha. You can see mine from any angle though; the two washers are about an inch thick  so look like they sit more-or-less flush with the cover. Courtesy of Was. 



TTQ2K2 said:


> Got her buttoned up after the MadMax DV install with DV relo, Forge hoses, and VTDA install:


Lookin' good there, pal. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Think you need another one of Graham's products though; his dipstick top. Then you're done. 

(it's never done... [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## neilc

Sorry I missed you yesterday Raymond , you were right after looking after the kids I needed a pint [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Sorry I missed you yesterday Raymond , you were right after looking after the kids I needed a pint [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Didn't even get invited NOT HAPPY [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

No worries, Neil. Another time - maybe after the 3rd trackday, when I'll have my 993TTs on and you can rumble around in your V6. 

...got home from Cromer. Thoroughly enjoyed it and the area. Succumbed and bought a 4-pint take-home jug of Woodforde Wherry from The Real Ale Shop (http://www.therealaleshop.co.uk/norfolk) and will bust 'er open later today.  Tried an Oyster Catcher from the Brancaster Brewery too - delicious!

Slowly catching up with posts - browsing on a BB with only GPRS isn't fun.  But rest assured, I'll be back to my abusive best shortly. :wink:

Sorry, DB; forgot you and Neil each have 6-fingered hands.  Loved it so much I suspect we'll be back in Cromer at some stage, so will try to pull finger and organise summat then.


----------



## Diveratt

nilrem said:


> Fitted my Polished Forge Charge Pipe....now need a good run to see if it makes any diff to performance


No it won't but it makes a nice noise


----------



## TTSPORT666

Saw A few TTmk1's here in cape town south africa......Its amazing really how the old bug is everywhere in the world.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

After Rich's comments about lower temps lately, went for a quick logging run just now. Was still 19c but still, got my best figures ever: 282bhp  & 322lb/ft.  Bit peaky, the torque; might need to get that map-smoothed out. Just as well 630cc injectors are being fitted shortly, involving a fettling by The Master. 

After Thursday, and my revisit with TSR.


----------



## jamman

Great figures FB 8)



Mondo said:


> After Thursday, and my revisit with TSR.


Are they back from Holiday ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> After Rich's comments about lower temps lately, went for a quick logging run just now. Was still 19c but still, got my best figures ever: 282bhp  & 322lb/ft.  Bit peaky, the torque; might need to get that map-smoothed out. Just as well 630cc injectors are being fitted shortly, involving a fettling by The Master.
> 
> After Thursday, and my revisit with TSR.


Awesome Mondo....  That power figure is right where i plan/dream to be.. look forward to your TSR visit report. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Cheers guys. Presumably so, James. Not going down for another 4 days but yes, I believe they were on hols this week just gone.

Don't like the look of that torque spike but I know a man that can sort that. :wink:

PS: Having my 2nd Wherry of the nite. [smiley=cheers.gif]

PPS: That's 'Wherry', not 'Fairy', in case anyone has their hopes up. :-*


----------



## Diveratt

Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter. 
So it does drop the temps a bit


----------



## Nick 225TT

replaced my cam cover gasket 










Under £18 for both from gsf 
For the full story see my post here bottom of page 5
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=287547&start=60

not too bad a job and saved £100 in garage bills and a load of expesive oil dropping on the floor all the time :wink:


----------



## stewbieTT

Fixed the clunk from my front suspension (oh and fitted new wiper blades!)

2nd day of TT ownership and I've already had her in bits. I'd noticed a clunk when driving over potholes and bumps so thought I'd have a look. It sounded like it was coming from the front nearside but on investigation I found the offside ARB bush was shot - well actually the plastic sleeve inside it. Anyway I made it to TPS just before they shut and got new bushes and a nearside droplink (incase that was what was clunking). Despite the disintegrated plastic collar the new bush clamped up OK and took up all the play in the bar. Back for a roadtest and the clunk has gone 

When I got the car I only had the current MoT certificate (done by a local Protyre centre) which just had an advisory for rear brake pads - I plan to replace all discs and pads soon -so just went on the .Gov website and printed off all the previous MoT history....
Turns out the previous MoT carried out by the Audi dealer had advisories for both front and rear ARB's 

I'll see how my temporary bush fix goes but it looks like I'm adding ARB's to my growing to do list, I also noticed the wishbone rear bushes were looking perished . Need to get thermostsat and Haldex service done first !


----------



## TTSPORT666

Diveratt said:


> Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter.
> So it does drop the temps a bit


Nice one Kev did the seal fit ok? Glad you got sorted. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Diveratt said:


> Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter.
> So it does drop the temps a bit


Never heard of this got any pics :?:


----------



## TTQ2K2

YELLOW_TT said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter.
> So it does drop the temps a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this got any pics :?:
Click to expand...

Here's mine.

OEM:









Low profile:









I'm not sure how well you can tell in these pics, but low is about 1/2 the height of the OEM. If you look at your OEM, there is a detent line in the OEM about 1/2 way up. The low profile is about as tall as the detent line.

cheers


----------



## Nick 225TT

Sounds like a good idea where from and how much did you pay :wink:


----------



## jamman

YELLOW_TT said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter.
> So it does drop the temps a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this got any pics :?:
Click to expand...

Took my OEM one off completely can't say I've notived any difference, maybe there is and I just haven't clocked it.

Will get round to doing some runs with and without sometime soon


----------



## Mondo

A BT might be different, but 1st thing I noticed was the sound - you can hear the engine much more and, as someone else said, you can see more of a heat haze when stationary, so heat's definitely escaping.

How much of a practical benefit I don't know, but if you run without the OEM strip for a bit you'll see if you like/notice the sound difference.


----------



## jamman

Did a few power runs with the DV in it's 2 different positions can't really see any difference.

Power delivery still feels great with a nice flat(ish) torque curve, can you have a flat curve ? :? :lol:

Thing just doesn't stop pulling all the way to the red love it.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> A BT might be different, but 1st thing I noticed was the sound - you can hear the engine much more and, as someone else said, you can see more of a heat haze when stationary, so heat's definitely escaping.
> 
> How much of a practical benefit I don't know, but if you run without the OEM strip for a bit you'll see if you like/notice the sound difference.


Hi FB

I'm off out in a while I will put my OEM strip back on and see if I can notice a difference

Cheers

DB


----------



## Mondo

...got a lovely new OEM windscreen fitted, to replace my badly cracked shite one. FOC, too!


----------



## AdamG

Used my lunch breal to fit my S2K fitler. Quite impressed for the £12 or so it cost me.


----------



## Diveratt

TTSPORT666 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter.
> So it does drop the temps a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Kev did the seal fit ok? Glad you got sorted.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

No problem at all door seal off eBay  fits a treat


----------



## Diveratt

YELLOW_TT said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a low profile bonnet seal or what ever you want to call it defo letting a lot more heat out. Did a few temp logs befor and after and at 7O mph with the OEM seal under bonnet was 44 deg C and by the air filter with the cold air feed it was 27 deg. With the low profile seal it was 35 under the bonnet and 25 at the air filter.
> So it does drop the temps a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this got any pics :?:
Click to expand...

It just replaces the rear OEM bonnet to scuttle seal with one that don't quite fill the gap so that it lets the hot air out

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Door-Seal ... 1956wt_689


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Did a few power runs with the DV in it's 2 different positions can't really see any difference.
> 
> Power delivery still feels great with a nice flat(ish) torque curve, can you have a flat curve ? :? :lol:
> 
> Thing just doesn't stop pulling all the way to the red love it.


Nice curves


----------



## L0z

Went back to work after six weeks summer holiday.

Killer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Removed the n249 from yellow


----------



## gsullano

To further increase my posts to get visibility of the market place, I thought I would add what Ive done to my TT over the summer.

I purchased a 2002 Aviator Gray coupe last year bone stock supposedly in pristine condition.

Maintenance:
Waterpump and timing belt
Accessory belts
Thermostat
New clutch as the slave cylinder decided to conk out
Ball joints
New Battery
Radiator Fan

New Additions
Control Arm Polyurethane bushings
Suspension Source coilover kit
Silicone turbo inlet pipe with standard cone air filter
R8 Replica wheels
Dog Bone Mounts

I think this is it for now as I would like to enjoy driving the car without having to sink every pay cheque into it. Unless of course I can finally get access to the market place and find some parts to buy.

Cant wait to further learn more about the car through the boards and by ownership.

Gerard


----------



## Mondo

...got some heat shrink tubing, for when I solder the OEM brake wear sensor onto the S8/993TT pad. And got a 10mm hex socket so I can attach the adapters/calipers to the arm.

Just need the calipers now... :?


----------



## 4ndrew

Resprayed where there was some paint issues. Not quite finished still needs a bit of wet and dry, and some buffing, the shine aint quite what it should be. Also ignore the masking tape residue :wink:









By andrew_md at 2012-09-04








By andrew_md at 2012-09-04








By andrew_md at 2012-09-04


----------



## eluijten

Cleaned left rear RIM tonight. More work than I thought.....I guess right rear is for tomorrow.....


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> Resprayed where there was some paint issues. Not quite finished still needs a bit of wet and dry, and some buffing, the shine aint quite what it should be. Also ignore the masking tape residue :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andrew_md at 2012-09-04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andrew_md at 2012-09-04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andrew_md at 2012-09-04


Looking good Andrew. I see you changed the headlights? looking good. will be good to have some pics.
Cheers


----------



## neilc

Left my brother at TTS all day for his mods to be done


----------



## 4ndrew

Got all my dents removed with PDR. Did a great job, you'd never know! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

Started strpping my interior to install my water meth and broke my rear subwoofer grill [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gently release grill with a screwdriver MY ARSE :twisted:


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Started strpping my interior to install my water meth and broke my rear subwoofer grill [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Gently release grill with a screwdriver MY ARSE :twisted:


You've getting advice from Merlin again.......

he he sorry Mer......


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Started strpping my interior to install my water meth and broke my rear subwoofer grill [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Gently release grill with a screwdriver MY ARSE :twisted:


Slipped on the filler :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Gently release grill with a*n impact* driver MY ARSE :twisted:


Well, TBH, that was never gonna work, now was it, James? :roll:

...got a lovely wee free gift from DIVERATT! Good man, Kevin. Given the postage  I _definitely _owe you a beer.

You [smiley=dude.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jamman

You def have too take anything that the Bentley manual says with a large pinch of salt altough everything else back panel trim etc has come out according to instructions


----------



## TTstang

Put the V6 valance on !


----------



## BaueruTc

TTstang said:


> Put the V6 valance on !


Looking Good! Where did you purchase it from if you dont mind me asking?

****EDIT****

Arggh ffs sorry to much beer for me. I thought you were on about your spoiler sry.  I would be intresed where you got it from though!


----------



## staners1

Fitted the new "bling kit" well happy witht the results cheers STEVE  








all i need now is the strut oil and water caps


----------



## TTstang

BaueruTc said:


> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the V6 valance on !
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good! Where did you purchase it from if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> ****EDIT****
> 
> Arggh ffs sorry to much beer for me. I thought you were on about your spoiler sry.  I would be intresed where you got it from though!
Click to expand...

Hi got it from TTshop ! 
They had a used one, £35 inc post next day delivery!  
Worth checking them as they break cars!!!


----------



## TTstang

Lol just read the last bit! 
Spoiler already on car !!!


----------



## MrBazUK

Used *GunnerGibson*'s guide to program a couple of replacement keys to my immobiliser. Audi wanted £250 per key (robbing bastards).

Using his guide, I just saved £500 and can code new ones when I need.

*A big thank-you to him!*

His guide : http://www.mediafire.com/?5t3k99fxynva3r1


----------



## Adam-tt

Fitted the low profile bonnet seal that's been sat here for months
I'm sure I can now hear more induction noise


----------



## Eleven

staners1 said:


> Fitted the new "bling kit" well happy witht the results cheers STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is the strut oil and water caps


Did you have any problems with the small piece in front? (By the oil dipstick)

My washers don't fit down in those holes.. and the screws aren't long enough to reach the "spring clamps" in the mount holes... In fact, I lost one screw as I tried to get it to stick in there and the "spring" clamped back shut and shot the screw out of the hole and into the bay...and down onto the gravel.

Everything else worked very well though.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Bored with listening to the same three CDs in the car (not having a six-disc changer) I got today a Dice Silverline Duo iPod adaptor - if all goes well I might write a little bit about the install and how it works.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Eleven said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the new "bling kit" well happy witht the results cheers STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is the strut oil and water caps
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any problems with the small piece in front? (By the oil dipstick)
> 
> My washers don't fit down in those holes.. and the screws aren't long enough to reach the "spring clamps" in the mount holes... In fact, I lost one screw as I tried to get it to stick in there and the "spring" clamped back shut and shot the screw out of the hole and into the bay...and down onto the gravel.
> 
> Everything else worked very well though.
Click to expand...

Mine (2001 225 coupe) installed perfectly and according to instructions, but we had problems installing my buddy's (2001 225 roadster) as the small piece you're talking about was different than mine. We were going to modify his piece to accept mounting points and then use longer screws, but then he sold his TT two weeks later so never got to it.

cheers.


----------



## Eleven

TTQ2K2 said:


> Eleven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the new "bling kit" well happy witht the results cheers STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is the strut oil and water caps
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any problems with the small piece in front? (By the oil dipstick)
> 
> My washers don't fit down in those holes.. and the screws aren't long enough to reach the "spring clamps" in the mount holes... In fact, I lost one screw as I tried to get it to stick in there and the "spring" clamped back shut and shot the screw out of the hole and into the bay...and down onto the gravel.
> 
> Everything else worked very well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine (2001 225 coupe) installed perfectly and according to instructions, but we had problems installing my buddy's (2001 225 roadster) as the small piece you're talking about was different than mine. We were going to modify his piece to accept mounting points and then use longer screws, but then he sold his TT two weeks later so never got to it.
> 
> cheers.
Click to expand...

Ahh... Mine is a 2001 225 Roadster as well... I figure that I'll have to do the same type of install that the engine cover has and skip the washers (or use smaller washers).


----------



## TTCool

...washed my TT and removed the insect deposits with Simoniz Bug Shifter. Then I waxed the car paying special attention to the area which had the bug shifter applied to it...cleaned the leather with Liquid Leather Gentle Cleaner and applied Liquid Leather Conditioner (both Gliptone products).

Looking forward to a blast over the moor with my pals at the weekend.

Happy days

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had 7 new coil packs fitted by Audi FOC


----------



## Rich196

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had 7 new coil packs fitted by Audi FOC


7?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Rich196 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 7 new coil packs fitted by Audi FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 7?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

They check the part number one on the qS had the correct number so they only changed 3 on the qS and all 4 on yellow


----------



## Rich196

YELLOW_TT said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 7 new coil packs fitted by Audi FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 7?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They check the part number one on the qS had the correct number so they only changed 3 on the qS and all 4 on yellow
Click to expand...

TT whore! Haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam-tt

Bought a new spoiler


----------



## RudeBadger

Adam-tt said:


> Bought a new spoiler


ohhhhh which one..... pic???


----------



## jamman

Used a real bucket seat  :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Used a real bucket seat  :lol:


im no expert, but that seat looks like an MOT fail Jambo !


----------



## jamman

You might have a point  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

RudeBadger said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a new spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh which one..... pic???
Click to expand...

wait and see :-D


----------



## Mondo

I hope that bucket's not gonna be holding your water/meth...


----------



## Tritium

Mondo said:


> I hope that bucket's not gonna be holding your water/meth...


Nah, in-situ toilet facilities for the resultant injection maybe.

Brian


----------



## staners1

Eleven said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the new "bling kit" well happy witht the results cheers STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is the strut oil and water caps
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any problems with the small piece in front? (By the oil dipstick)
> 
> My washers don't fit down in those holes.. and the screws aren't long enough to reach the "spring clamps" in the mount holes... In fact, I lost one screw as I tried to get it to stick in there and the "spring" clamped back shut and shot the screw out of the hole and into the bay...and down onto the gravel.
> 
> Everything else worked very well though.
Click to expand...

 hi as stated the washers didnt fit mine either infact im not sure there ment to i just used a the screws and no washers cheers marc


----------



## BaueruTc

Purchased a set of 15mm Front & 20mm Rear spacers with extended bolts and locking nuts.


----------



## staners1

Eleven said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the new "bling kit" well happy witht the results cheers STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is the strut oil and water caps
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any problems with the small piece in front? (By the oil dipstick)
> 
> My washers don't fit down in those holes.. and the screws aren't long enough to reach the "spring clamps" in the mount holes... In fact, I lost one screw as I tried to get it to stick in there and the "spring" clamped back shut and shot the screw out of the hole and into the bay...and down onto the gravel.
> 
> Everything else worked very well though.
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=251838
looks like he just used the screws to.as i can see a countersunk washer there anywhere??


----------



## TTstang

Will be setting off for the Nurburgring for a few laps tomoz


----------



## Rich196

TTstang said:


> Will be setting off for the Nurburgring for a few laps tomoz


Jealous, have a great time, if its your 1st time take it steady its more like a country road than a race track. Lots of photos please!!


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Used a real bucket seat  :lol:


talk about taking the next trackday seriously , look at the lengths james will go to get kamilla to lose some weight :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Er... get someone else to drive her? :?


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Er... get someone else to drive her? :?


ouch :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jakalus

...got annoyed with PayPal, and then got annoyed with Santander, now go to wait 2 days until my account is unblocked before I can sort out my VTDA [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## New2AudiTT

Just replaced the plastic demist circular vents with GTT handcrafted beauties. :mrgreen:


----------



## L0z

Today I cleaned the car, again!

I seem to have developed almost OCD like tendencies towards the upkeep of my car!










Feel free to contact me to detail your pride and joy! Also like us on Facebook! Search for 'Exclusive Car Detail' 

Laurence

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc

Got my car back from the bodyshop! Full wing and bumper respray!


----------



## L0z

Shall be making my way up t'north, to see my good friend Ryan at Northwest Performance. Full service and a custom stainless steel exhaust! All for the princely sum of £355 :lol: I love mates rates 

Excited!!! 

The only question is, one silencer or none? Also need to decide on wether to have a tip fitted or just to leave it as it comes?


----------



## Ian_W

Replaced the rusty power steering oil cooler pipe that I should of really changed 3 months ago!

From this...










To this..










Took about 15 minutes and no more leaks or noisy steering 8)


----------



## Saffy

I gave her a quick wash and wax


----------



## Adam-tt

gave the exhaust tips a good polish with the drill









Then polished the car with the Das6


----------



## Mike46

Adam-tt said:


> gave the exhaust tips a good polish with the drill


Gotta look after the Magnex!


----------



## GanXteR

Finally fitted my 11mm front spacers after having them sitting around for months before getting extended wheel bolts :?

Pics tomorrow I'm afraid guys cos I'm getting my bitch on the ground as old kaz would say :lol:

Bring on players next weekend 8)


----------



## Nikos3008

Quick clean and polish








Just need smoked corners now the orang stands out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Mondo

...soldered the OEM brake pad connector Kaz gave me (cheers, bud!) onto the Brembo brake pad from an S8, so I'm good to go when my 993TT calipers turn up. 

Right fookin' ball ache, though. Serves me right for buying a £5 eBay special soldering iron. :?


----------



## Ian_W

Cleaned the bay / wing tops and refitted all my engine bay covers.

From this










To this


----------



## Mondo

Ian_W said:


> Cleaned the bay ...


Nice! And a pristine, untouched OEM engine bay. Wow, I remember those days...


----------



## warrenstuart

Got a puncture and the wheels were only freshly refurbed on Saturday... FFS [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Bought a badger 5 v3 black TIP  Spoke to Bill, seems like a top bloke. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fitted a new bonnet cable to the qS


----------



## TTSPORT666

Managed to get hold of brand new in box left xenon TT headlamp for a 200quid. just need the right now :? ....to do my clear corner conversion....will be selling my xenons soon, when i do the swop.  
Had some ideas for some cool little very very effective but subtle mods for my qs.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Managed to get hold of brand new in box left xenon TT headlamp for a 200quid. just need the right now :? ....to do my clear corner conversion....will be selling my xenons soon, when i do the swop.
> Had some ideas for some cool little very very effective but subtle mods for my qs.... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Why are you bothering to buy new ones?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

Water Meth Install

Tested my low level sensor/LED it worked ! SHOCK HORROR

Tested my pump it worked ! SHOCK HORROR

Cut a very neat hole in my bulkhead using my ever faithful Q cutter love this simple bit iof kit.

Received my new coil and spacer kit from Awesome thanks John


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Water Meth Install
> 
> Tested my low level sensor/LED it worked ! SHOCK HORROR
> 
> Tested my pump it worked ! SHOCK HORROR
> 
> Cut a very neat hole in my bulkhead using my ever faithful Q cutter love this simple bit iof kit.
> 
> Received my new coil and spacer kit from Awesome thanks John


Remember, copper plugs FTW dude


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water Meth Install
> 
> Tested my low level sensor/LED it worked ! SHOCK HORROR
> 
> Tested my pump it worked ! SHOCK HORROR
> 
> Cut a very neat hole in my bulkhead using my ever faithful Q cutter love this simple bit iof kit.
> 
> Received my new coil and spacer kit from Awesome thanks John
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, copper plugs FTW dude
Click to expand...

Got them a few months ago already mate when we were talking about them :wink:

I'm tempted to leave them at the factory preset but you run them tighter don't you ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

4ndrew said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get hold of brand new in box left xenon TT headlamp for a 200quid. just need the right now :? ....to do my clear corner conversion....will be selling my xenons soon, when i do the swop.
> Had some ideas for some cool little very very effective but subtle mods for my qs.... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bothering to buy new ones?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

So i can concentrate on doing them before fitting them to the car ,no rush...Im sure i will not have any trouble selling mine...  Time is a luxury..

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

4ndrew said:


> Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Finally heard back, 3 weeks later! I got the job! Start October 1st, delighted!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam-tt

Congratulations :-D


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard back, 3 weeks later! I got the job! Start October 1st, delighted!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Brilliant stuff. Congrats.

In Dub??


----------



## 4ndrew

New2AudiTT said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard back, 3 weeks later! I got the job! Start October 1st, delighted!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant stuff. Congrats.
> 
> In Dub??
Click to expand...

Yup, in citi bank in the it department  will probably be moving to sandyford area, so not too far from you ;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to got 30mph on the motorway due to the rain being so heavy! Was pretty much aquaplaning the whole way! All the while worrying I was going to be late for a job interview...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard back, 3 weeks later! I got the job! Start October 1st, delighted!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Congrats mate well done


----------



## RudeBadger

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bought a badger 5 v3 black TIP  Spoke to Bill, seems like a top bloke.
> 
> Damien.


he is.... wont mess you about....


----------



## jamman

Water Meth

Fitted and tested my safety solenoid - stealth - very happy

Fitted the controller - happy

Fitted at tested the islolator - happy

It's been pissing down so couldn't install the pump or route the cable/water line - NOT happy


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> I'm tempted to leave them at the factory preset but you run them tighter don't you ?


Sorry mate I missed this question yesterday, yes I run tighter gaps as I was getting spark blow out symptoms esp under full throttle with meth. The water evaporating in the cylinder can have a massive increase on the in-cylinder pressure. 
However, after the tear-down of the engine its been pretty obvious that I have been suffering some other issues to say the least. My advice would be to run the widest gap you can get away with, and some folks in the us are running 1mm gaps with the 2L packs no problem. I am just not sure they are running meth as well.


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Water Meth
> 
> Fitted and tested my safety solenoid - stealth - very happy
> 
> Fitted the controller - happy
> 
> Fitted at tested the islolator - happy
> 
> It's been pissing down so couldn't install the pump or route the cable/water line - NOT happy


your thick bushy coat should protect you?


----------



## Gerry Lea

Picked up my QS from The TT Shop after having some PSS9's fitted and a small problem sorted  
Thanks to Dave, Vince and Shaun for a very good deal and as usual excellent customer service and attention to detail.
Thanks Damien for your hard work in finding the optimum settings for the PSS9's ........I have set mine to 4 and I'm very impressed  
Damien all I need now mate is the mad Max DV, will it be here before the 29th? 
Neil I saw your car today .....It looks stunning, I love the two tone pole positions and those Forge calipers are massive  
Look forward to seeing you all on the 29th :lol:


----------



## jamman

Gerry Lea said:


> Picked up my QS from The TT Shop after having some PSS9's fitted and a small problem sorted
> Thanks to Dave, Vince and Shaun for a very good deal and as usual excellent customer service and attention to detail.
> Thanks Damien for your hard work in finding the optimum settings for the PSS9's ........I have set mine to 4 and I'm very impressed
> Damien all I need now mate is the mad Max DV, will it be here before the 29th?
> Neil I saw your car today .....It looks stunning, I love the two tone pole positions and those Forge calipers are massive
> Look forward to seeing you all on the 29th :lol:


Ut oh you mentioned the brakes there will be tears


----------



## Gerry Lea

Haha I didnt mention his other troubles though 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Gerry Lea said:


> Picked up my QS from The TT Shop after having some PSS9's fitted and a small problem sorted
> Thanks to Dave, Vince and Shaun for a very good deal and as usual excellent customer service and attention to detail.
> Thanks Damien for your hard work in finding the optimum settings for the PSS9's ........I have set mine to 4 and I'm very impressed
> Damien all I need now mate is the mad Max DV, will it be here before the 29th?
> Neil I saw your car today .....It looks stunning, I love the two tone pole positions and those Forge calipers are massive
> Look forward to seeing you all on the 29th :lol:


Well Done Gerry...  They are awesome the pss9's.. Yes i found 4 all round for road and country road after much testing,(you know me) an awesome compromise. Make sure you set your rear ARB to its stiffest setting. 

And Max should be sending me some Evo's to NYC soon. Will keep you posted Gerry. 

Damien.


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> Yup, in citi bank in the it department  will probably be moving to sandyford area, so not too far from you ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Aha...you should come over for a cuppa then


----------



## Guzi

Had a visit from my mate who has just bought a black 225 and LOVES it!! Proper big grin on his face !! He'll be on here soon with his pics!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Gerry Lea said:


> Picked up my QS from The TT Shop after having some PSS9's fitted and a small problem sorted
> Thanks to Dave, Vince and Shaun for a very good deal and as usual excellent customer service and attention to detail.
> Thanks Damien for your hard work in finding the optimum settings for the PSS9's ........I have set mine to 4 and I'm very impressed
> Damien all I need now mate is the mad Max DV, will it be here before the 29th?
> Neil I saw your car today .....It looks stunning, I love the two tone pole positions and those Forge calipers are massive
> Look forward to seeing you all on the 29th :lol:


Hey Gerry , ahhh that was your QS was it. Lovely just lovely  Thanks for the positive comments about my car and yes those cailpers are huge. But as James suggested brakes are giving me a headache at the moment :?


----------



## Nikos3008

Dropped my wheels of for a full refurb...they gave me these horrible things in the mean time lol


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> ... brakes are giving me a headache at the moment :?


Are they? Why, mate, what's up? :?



Nikos3008 said:


> ...they gave me these horrible things in the mean time lol


I quite like 'em, actually. Look a bit like Porsche twists.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... brakes are giving me a headache at the moment :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are they? Why, mate, what's up? :?
Click to expand...

Well not sure at the moment , I am having an intermittent violent vibration through the brake pedal which is causing problems. The boys at TTS are investigating to determine the cause :?


----------



## Mondo

Damn. Not good, Neil. Hope it's sorted a) quickly, and b) cheaply, soon.


----------



## jamman

Your car looks stunning in this shot Cousin Neil must be the light 









Sort of ready to go and visit Wak tomorrow.










Carrying on my dome nut fixation.










My Water Meth pump located above the fuel pump which in a TTR is hidden behind trim so never seen, yes I am sad :roll:


----------



## neilc

Thanks for the nice comment James.

I hope your week of meth stress works out with Wak tomorrow mate 

I knew Dolomite was your favourite TT colour


----------



## Saffy

Cleaned my throttle body, engine running very smooth now. Impressed at the difference


----------



## eluijten

painting my calipers....what a shitty job!


----------



## Jakalus

TODAY I.... Drove an R8 at Longcross proving grounds......

OH MY GOD. What a machine. Was only the 'baby' 4.2 V8 but 400bhp+ is something I could get used to  gonna need to get one of Charlie's shift gates now as well :roll:

Jack


----------



## malstt

Dropped the QS off to have a bit paintwork done and to get my spare fuel flap painted black to match the roof. 8)


----------



## herukano

Changed the rear beam on my daily due to some utter !"£$ hitting my car while it was parked up and dissapearing without a note ..


----------



## New2AudiTT

Saffy said:


> Cleaned my throttle body, engine running very smooth now. Impressed at the difference


Any guides on how to do this Saffy?

cheers


----------



## New2AudiTT

New2AudiTT said:


> Saffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my throttle body, engine running very smooth now. Impressed at the difference
> 
> 
> 
> Any guides on how to do this Saffy?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Just found this http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_cl ... ottle_body


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good detailing ready for. Photoshot tonight by one of the guys on the VAGCars forum


----------



## Guzi

Had apex springs, h and r spacers 20\25, discs and pads all round and a short shifter fitted 
Pics will be to follow, looks so much better! can't believe I waited so long to get them done.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## staners1

bought these off a forum member for £50 and will be putting them on when they arrive tomorrow


----------



## Mike46

After 8 months of ownership I found that there is a 3rd sun visor :lol: yet to see how useful it is though...


----------



## DrrnCour

Dropped me car to bodysbop in Horsham to have both the front and rear bumper resprayed. Get rid off all the stone chips and scuffs.


----------



## 4ndrew

Booked my car in for a service and to get my new (to me) y-shaped blueflame fitted. €99 for the service, €25-35 to fit the exhaust. Not to bad I don't think, tried fitting the exhaust myself, but for the sake of €35 I'd rather not have the car fall on me and kill me, felt pretty nervous under her on axel stands...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## New2AudiTT

4ndrew said:


> Booked my car in for a service and to get my new (to me) y-shaped blueflame fitted. €99 for the service, €25-35 to fit the exhaust. Not to bad I don't think, tried fitting the exhaust myself, but for the sake of €35 I'd rather not have the car fall on me and kill me, felt pretty nervous under her on axel stands...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Bargain mate. Multiply by 3 if you're in Dub :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had my newly powder coated cam cover fitted


----------



## malstt

Fitted my black fuel flap and black front grille rings. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Fitted my black fuel flap and black front grille rings. 8)


I can't have nowt for you MA can I :lol: :wink:


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

New2AudiTT said:


> Bargain mate. Multiply by 3 if you're in Dub :evil:


Yea, think I might still come back 2 Wexford to get work done if needed, it's a good bit cheaper down here. Moving up 2 Dublin in 3 weeks, can't wait to start my new job 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RudeBadger

Got a nice new MOT no advisorys.... happy days. I am also averaging only 5000 miles a year )


----------



## eluijten

My laptop crashec and i'm struggling to restore my back up .... Grrrrrrerr


----------



## Mondo

...said goodbye to 4, round, dear friends.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> ...said goodbye to 4, round, dear friends.


round as in Pint glasses?


----------



## 4ndrew

Covered my rear seat delete tray, and got my netting. Will all be fitted tomorrow, pics to follow! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...said goodbye to 4, round, dear friends.


Audi rings? you sold your car???? :?

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> ...said goodbye to 4, round, dear friends.


Sold your winter wheels at long last?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> round as in Pint glasses?


I wish. 



TTSPORT666 said:


> Audi rings? you sold your car???? :?


Wash your mouth out, flyboy. :-*



4ndrew said:


> Sold your winter wheels at long last?


And the points go to... our Emerald Isle friend. Yes, finally. Bit of a double-edge'd sword; nice to have the readys, sad to see such nice wheels go. Still, hopefully the new owner will be happy.

Although probably not happy with the drive around the M25 he left himself tonight. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

LOL....four round friends....love it... 

Got my huge TIP from Badger Bill....cheers its a big bad black silicone beauty ,even made the girlfriends eyes water when she saw it....

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...even made the girlfriends eyes water when she saw it...


Not for the first time I bet, eh Damien. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

I think this picture of me the other night says it all Mondo..... :lol:


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Got a nice new MOT no advisorys.... happy days. I am also averaging only 5000 miles a year )


Good result mate ;-)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...said 'hello' to four, round, new friends!

And thanks Mondo - I hope I get the chance to use them this winter, laughing as I pass lesser rubbered mortals languishing at the side of the road. :lol:

As for the M25... :x well, after a while my other TT (TomTom) took me off on some A-road adventures (so it wasn't all bad)


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> LOL....four round friends....love it...
> 
> Got my huge TIP from Badger Bill....cheers its a big bad black silicone beauty ,even made the girlfriends eyes water when she saw it....
> 
> Damien.


Which one did you go for Damien, all in one silicone or aluminium adapter and silicone?


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> I think this picture of me the other night says it all Mondo..... :lol:


OMFG!!!!!

Is that your new uniform... ;-)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this picture of me the other night says it all Mondo..... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG!!!!!
> 
> Is that your new uniform... ;-)
Click to expand...

Yes that's my new issue rubber suit parachute all in one...... :lol:

Went for the black series 3 in all in one, back to my uniform again... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...I hope I get the chance to use them this winter, laughing as I pass lesser rubbered mortals languishing at the side of the road. :lol: ...


So that would be anyone but Damien, judging by his new 'uniform'.

'No, honestly love, they make us ALL wear this stuff now...' Yeah, right. 

They're truly lovely wheels. I suspect t'other half will enjoy the slightly softer ride. So to speak.   :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> They're truly lovely wheels. I suspect t'other half will enjoy the slightly softer ride. So to speak.   :wink:


 2" smaller and a softer ride - I can't see any woman being happy with that... :? Still, as they say "if you can't please everyone, please yourself..." [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## williammc

fixed heat shield rattle and fitted new power steering pump oil cooling pipe


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> I think this picture of me the other night says it all Mondo..... :lol:


I have fond memories of you turning up to the last track day in this outfit , oh how I laughed :lol:


----------



## Nikos3008

Picked my freshly refurbed wheels up ...










Will hopefully get some better photos up soon


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this picture of me the other night says it all Mondo..... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I have fond memories of you turning up to the last track day in this outfit , oh how I laughed :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes i will getting it out again for next weekend's trackday....its great cause it has its own helmet... :lol:

Nikos lovely black TT...blimey your rs4's look huge they 18's or 19's?

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> ...said goodbye to 4, round, dear friends.


Looks like we are due for the worst winter in living memory too


----------



## sussexbythesea

decided to make the most of the weather today and sorted my lower grills out. Small job but makes distracts from the small stone chips on the bumper :roll: (wishful thinking :!: )










also got on with a good clean, polish and wax. 
I think a DA polisher might be a good idea 

Peter


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...said goodbye to 4, round, dear friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we are due for the worst winter in living memory too
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:

...did all the prep work for relocating my N249. I say all the prep work; basically got the N249 plug wires out of the coil pack harness and taped them up so they're free, ready for where I put the N249. Freed it to just below the IM, so have lots of length to play with. Not for the first time...


----------



## Nikos3008

Nikos lovely black TT...blimey your rs4's look huge they 18's or 19's?

Damien.[/quote]

Cheers mate  ... They are 18s


----------



## BaueruTc

Nikos3008 said:


> Picked my freshly refurbed wheels up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hopefully get some better photos up soon


Looking good!

What sort of exhaust do you have on the car btw?


----------



## Nikos3008

BaueruTc said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked my freshly refurbed wheels up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hopefully get some better photos up soon
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> What sort of exhaust do you have on the car btw?
Click to expand...

Cheers bud! Its the scorpion cat back, £378 delivered from larkspeed. Imola 100mm pipes.

Nikos


----------



## 4ndrew

Kept skidding on every roundabout... was very frustrating, could it just be shit tyres? Lots of tread left by the looks of them!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTstang

Nikos3008 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked my freshly refurbed wheels up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hopefully get some better photos up soon
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> What sort of exhaust do you have on the car btw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers bud! Its the scorpion cat back, £378 delivered from larkspeed. Imola 100mm pipes.
> 
> Nikos
Click to expand...

Nice choice in wheel colour! Exactly same as mine  
Does exhaust sound meaty???


----------



## jaketelford

today i wanted to clean my tt out but had to watch it from the window as i had heavy rain all day!


----------



## Diveratt

4ndrew said:


> Kept skidding on every roundabout... was very frustrating, could it just be shit tyres? Lots of tread left by the looks of them!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Could be but could also be oil or just a bad surface. What tyres you using. My HanKooks went off with about 5mm they were grim in the wet


----------



## Nikos3008

TTstang said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked my freshly refurbed wheels up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hopefully get some better photos up soon
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> What sort of exhaust do you have on the car btw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers bud! Its the scorpion cat back, £378 delivered from larkspeed. Imola 100mm pipes.
> 
> Nikos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice choice in wheel colour! Exactly same as mine
> Does exhaust sound meaty???
Click to expand...

Yeah love the wheels now looks really nice so happy with the job...exhaust sounds nice too like a low grumble not very loud but can still hear it, just what you want really


----------



## LordG71

.... fitted my VTDA from Modshack, .....i am liking alot


----------



## 4ndrew

Diveratt said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kept skidding on every roundabout... was very frustrating, could it just be shit tyres? Lots of tread left by the looks of them!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Could be but could also be oil or just a bad surface. What tyres you using. My HanKooks went off with about 5mm they were grim in the wet
Click to expand...

Think they're kendra or something like that, came with the wheels. got eagle f1s on the rear which are great. Its not the first time this has happened, fine on dry days, but in the wet roundabouts feel like ice...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaueruTc

Washed the car, Took a few pics of the car and i am now about to spend more money on the her by purchasing a K&N for an S2000! By the sounds of things i wont be disappointed! :twisted:


----------



## crzygreek

Installed the HPA Motorsport short shifter and it is great! Currently have it on the 20% reduction and thinking of trying out the 35% this weekend! Install was a breeze, results are there... loving the shifter feeling now 8)


----------



## 4ndrew

> Installed the HPA Motorsport short shifter and it is great! Currently have it on the 20% reduction and thinking of trying out the 35% this weekend! Install was a breeze, results are there... loving the shifter feeling now 8)


Didn't realise they did one... how does compare 2 the offerings from forge and neuspeed?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OeTT

Ordered my H&R arbs and powerflex wishbone bushes to go with my defcons. Now all I have to do is get them all installed  
Then it's time to sstart saving for the Blue Haldex

Stewart


----------



## jamman

Missed my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

OeTT said:


> Ordered my H&R arbs and powerflex wishbone bushes to go with my defcons. Now all I have to do is get them all installed
> Then it's time to sstart saving for the Blue Haldex
> 
> Stewart


You will not regret this Stewart it's a really good mod


----------



## Duggy

Ordered my Badger 5 TIP, delivery date 4th October, so plenty of time to get it installed for the RR day


----------



## Duggy

OeTT said:


> Ordered my H&R arbs and powerflex wishbone bushes to go with my defcons. Now all I have to do is get them all installed
> Then it's time to sstart saving for the Blue Haldex
> 
> Stewart


That's my next project, got the defcons, but want to get them fitted with H&R arbs

Be interested to read your comments after fitting


----------



## OeTT

Not sure if they'll be on for RR but you never know :wink:


----------



## GroverUK

Made


----------



## GroverUK

It


----------



## GroverUK

To


----------



## GroverUK

500 posts!!!!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Duggy

GroverUK said:


> 500 posts!!!!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well done, a few more to go for me :wink:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Missed my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Surely not , that green Arouser must be a pretty good alternative :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

crzygreek said:


> Installed the HPA Motorsport short shifter and it is great! Currently have it on the 20% reduction and thinking of trying out the 35% this weekend! Install was a breeze, results are there... loving the shifter feeling now 8)


Wow this a new release by HPA?... lets see some pictures?  Sounds very interesting?

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

There you go










$150 + PP


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 + PP


Great stuff cheers. 

Hmm might be another one for the suitcase...lol... :roll:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 + PP
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff cheers.
> 
> Hmm might be another one for the suitcase...lol... :roll:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I've got a forge one, so I'll have to give it a miss :wink:


----------



## crzygreek

4ndrew said:


> Installed the HPA Motorsport short shifter and it is great! Currently have it on the 20% reduction and thinking of trying out the 35% this weekend! Install was a breeze, results are there... loving the shifter feeling now 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realise they did one... how does compare 2 the offerings from forge and neuspeed?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Andrew I haven't driven a TT with the forge or the neuspeed installed.. The only thing that I can definitely say is that the feeling @ the 20% level is like an OEM+ type short shifter. It's slightly noticeable in the throw and a fair bit more positive in engagement (owing to the added weight). At the 35% level, it's really noticeable in the throw (honda s2000 short) and even more positive in the engagement but there is a lot more effort involved in shifting.

I think I prefer the 20% because it just sharpens the OEM feeling and puts the joy back into shifting without making it too obvious that a modification has been done. It's also important to note that the 20-35% change can be done with everything bolted in the car.. You just need a long extension with a 16mm socket and a ratchet.

I ordered a new slider bushing (# 1J0711550) and put a fair amount of grease on there since I had everything disassembled. Just for good measure, I ordered the Verdict Motorsport billet shifter bracket bushings and put those in at the same time. The only thing left to do is replace the physical rubber bushings at the end of the cables with brass ones from Speed Source, however since this is my DD (and the bushings might make shifting much more notchy), I might skip this mod as I'm quite content with how things are right now :!:

Damien, this mod would be an excellent addition to your QS! If your buying new wait for HPA's sales to roll around during the holiday period as this discount this item a good bit normally.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Duggy said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 + PP


I think the Forge one is adout £85 Bont forget 10% forun discount to come off that ) and it has more adjustment. They also do a side to side short shift :idea:


----------



## stevebeechTA

Well not today but monday, the TT has passed her MOT first time   had her since 40.000 now on 90.000 odd never failed yet


----------



## neilc

debadged my car


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I just received from Audi Spain two VIP passes to the DTM race this weekend in Valencia, which includes stay in the Audi Lounge, visit the boxes, test new RS in circuit, RS5 slalom, karting and moooooooore 8) 
Cheers


----------



## jamman

JorgeTTCQ said:


> I just received from Audi Spain two VIP passes to the DTM race this weekend in Valencia, which includes stay in the Audi Lounge, visit the boxes, test new RS in circuit, RS5 slalom, karting and moooooooore 8)
> Cheers


Not jealous AT ALL :mrgreen:


----------



## TTstang

Me neither ! :roll:


----------



## L0z

Picked up my FK Highsports.

For an awesome price, I am so so pleased!

L


----------



## Fight1

Woke up to a flat tyre and an rim that was no longer round, thank you wife. Not to bothered as all upgrades will pass without comment for 3-4 months


----------



## Mondo

...met/caught up with some top blokes tonight, down Rusper way.


----------



## TTQ2K2

...turned 60 plus 1 day. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'd of posted yesterday [smiley=oops.gif] but I had a senior-moment [smiley=zzz.gif] and forgot to.

cheers.


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> ...met/caught up with some top blokes tonight


...don't forget Rich (BMW M5, pffffttt)

:lol: :wink:

Was good to catch up, we should do it more often considering we all live fairly local


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...met/caught up with some top blokes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...don't forget Rich (BMW M5, pffffttt)
> 
> :lol: :wink:
> 
> Was good to catch up, we should do it more often considering we all live fairly local
Click to expand...

When you can fit us into your busy tv schedule!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86

Football schedule Starky, not tv! I'll send you the fixture list so they don't coincide again!


----------



## New2AudiTT

Got my windscreen replaced as it got chipped and had a crack of about 20 cm accross.

Covered by insurance so


----------



## 4ndrew

New2AudiTT said:


> Got my windscreen replaced as it got chipped and had a crack of about 20 cm accross.
> 
> Covered by insurance so


I sometimes wish mine would get a big crack so insurance will replace it... discovered in tiny stone chips :-( only I notice them, but I know they're there...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTstang

Put my 3rd red reversing light sticker on!! 
Lets see how long it is before it turns pink!


----------



## Mondo

...got my Siemens Deka 630cc injectors fitted, and a small boost leak was a) found (didn't even know it was there!) and b) corrected.  Remapped to fettle and BHP is the same (282) but more linear, whilst lb/ft is lower (300) but smother. And the injectors now have a duty cycle of around 60% if memory serves - lots of headroom.

Oh, and after getting home I refitted the PRV to my catch can setup, on received advice. Made very little difference, but will make the Big Man happy to know it's back on.


----------



## arvelb

Got new door catch fitted,at last my window drops!!


----------



## marvllous76

Cleaned and conditioned the Leather interior, wiped her down the use some Meguiars Speed Detailer for the first time. Great results


----------



## ryanmtt

Replaced my front discs & pads & touched up my calipers. I believe the pads & discs to be the originals that came with the car (64k) miles because they were a pain, the pads were like welded to the calipers.

Good job I didn't go on the track day today @ Bedford because the pads were nearly down to the metal :O


----------



## stewbieTT

ryanmtt said:


> Replaced my front discs & pads & touched up my calipers. I believe the pads & discs to be the originals that came with the car (64k) miles because they were a pain, the pads were like welded to the calipers.
> 
> Good job I didn't go on the track day today @ Bedford because the pads were nearly down to the metal :O


Snap - did my front discs and pads today!

On 72K and I'm pretty sure all original -not much pad left and pads took an effort to remove. Never seen so much brake dust caked on everything. Also had to drill out the disc retaining screws and re-tap the holes as one sheared off and the other got chewed trying to turn it. Turned into quite a long job in the end


----------



## aaron_tt

Had one of them jobs where I wish id never started!! :twisted:

Took my cam cover off to re-seal the gasket with some silicone because I had a weep down one of my spark plug holes. Then the gasket decided to break in half on one part of it so ended up deciding right this aint the end of the world ill just re-seal it with lots of silicone around the gasket and itll be fine for now to keep the car on the road.

Then after I had put that all back together I went to put the top crankcase breather hose back onto the camcover and then 'SNAP' the top of the plastic pipe that connects onto it (part no. 06a103213af) broke in half [smiley=bigcry.gif] and then trying to remove that plastic pipe to assess the situation the one connecting onto that underneath the area where the injectors are broke aswell!! (part no. 06a103213f). So after trying to keep the car on the road am now going to need to buy 2 new plastic breather pipes anyway 

Audi breather hoses and plastic pipes are going to be my arch enemy on this car :lol:


----------



## ryanmtt

stewbieTT said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my front discs & pads & touched up my calipers. I believe the pads & discs to be the originals that came with the car (64k) miles because they were a pain, the pads were like welded to the calipers.
> 
> Good job I didn't go on the track day today @ Bedford because the pads were nearly down to the metal :O
> 
> 
> 
> Snap - did my front discs and pads today!
> 
> On 72K and I'm pretty sure all original -not much pad left and pads took an effort to remove. Never seen so much brake dust caked on everything. Also had to drill out the disc retaining screws and re-tap the holes as one sheared off and the other got chewed trying to turn it. Turned into quite a long job in the end
Click to expand...

Haha wd40 is your friend soak all bolts screws etc leave for a few mins then undo ! Mine took alot longer than I planned but I wanted to touch up the calipers


----------



## Guzi

Washed car, dried, sprayed with instant show shine, washed and sealed alloys, cleaned engine bay - car looks happy now.


----------



## Mondo

...worked out what the part numbers for the oil cap bits are, Autosol'd the IM and CP, cleaned up the leaking oil from around the cap (be interesting to see if it's me or it leaks :? ), hacked a bit more of the airbox off and pulled the BMC twin cone filter out a bit more to try to get a bit more air down her throat, took the plastic cable retainer for the injector wiring off and corrected some of the grounding kit contact points that TSR put back in the wrong places.

So much for not working on the car today. :wink:


----------



## L0z

Took the car out for a spin. I've been working on it for two days straight so I thought it's about time I went out and used it!


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some calipers. 8)


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> ...ordered some calipers. 8)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ABOUT TIME :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...ordered some calipers. 8)


Mondo....you have beaten my coilover saga with your calipers.... :lol: Well done what have you gone for???....Are you going to leave us hanging in anticipation a bit longer, you tease you... :roll:

Damien.

Today i received a few more goodies from GT Tuning.


----------



## Brendanb86

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ordered some calipers. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo....you have beaten my coilover saga with your calipers....
Click to expand...

Impossible to beat the coilovers saga. Rumour has it that 'New Topic' submissions have gone down 20% since you bought your coilovers! :wink: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## neilc

Brendanb86 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ordered some calipers. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo....you have beaten my coilover saga with your calipers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible to beat the coilovers saga. Rumour has it that 'New Topic' submissions have gone down 20% since you bought your coilovers! :wink: [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

Not to worry I hear a hybrid turbo and FMIC are next on the list , just imagine the amount of questions :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: :lol: Thanks guys...good job im thick skinned....lol. I like a thorough discussion..... I bet you all secretly miss my coilover discussions... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Cheeky feckers. I'm soooo upset... :wink:

I've gone for the same as James, Wak, Was and one or two others; 993-model 911 twin turbo front stoppers. 4-pot, 323mm (I think) two-piece discs. Should be ample. 

All I can say is, thank fook for 0% interest credit cards. :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Finally gt the headliner out to recover (sagging). Severe PITA.

cheers.


----------



## Jakalus

1) Received my VTDA avec low-pro trim from Mr Schwing via Damien (Cheers again Damien) 

2) Bought a cupholder off eBay.de :roll:

3) Will be assessing my rep v6 spoiler upon arrival home to see if I'm happy with my DIY job of painting it.
- 3a) send to painter chap to smooth it and do a proper job (monies)
- 3b) admit defeat to impatience and stick it on (get car dirty - no one will ever know how crap it is underneath the grime)

Gonna have to be next month for TIP now courtesy of road tax [smiley=bigcry.gif] annoying.


----------



## richyboy

Fitted my new sfs tip what a job it was! Dropped jubilee in engine bay took half hour to find


----------



## TTSPORT666

richyboy said:


> Fitted my new sfs tip what a job it was! Dropped jubilee in engine bay took half hour to find
> View attachment 1


Wow so you managed to fit the big slug with catch can in situ? Great stuff. Will be attempting this feat on sunday with Wak on standby to give me a hand...  [smiley=toff.gif]

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger

richyboy said:


> Fitted my new sfs tip what a job it was! Dropped jubilee in engine bay took half hour to find
> View attachment 1


good stuff..... have you got your DV on backwards??


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new sfs tip what a job it was! Dropped jubilee in engine bay took half hour to find
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so you managed to fit the big slug with catch can in situ? Great stuff. Will be attempting this feat on sunday with Wak on standby to give me a hand...  [smiley=toff.gif]
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Having it mapped at the same time then Damien ??


----------



## OeTT

Had my lovely H&R Arabs fitted along with power flex bushes on the front wishbones. Unfortunately due to a balls up I didn't fi t my defcons. Ho hum, just puts off that fun for another day


----------



## MattyB

Gave the TT a little polish..


----------



## 4ndrew

OeTT said:


> Had my lovely H&R Arabs fitted along with power flex bushes on the front wishbones. Unfortunately due to a balls up I didn't fi t my defcons. Ho hum, just puts off that fun for another day


H&R make Arabs these days?  what happened with the deacons?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OeTT

Fookin auto complete [smiley=argue.gif] 
The archdeacons couldn't be fitted because George Bush was too big.
The Arabs are splendid but will be better with the righteous additions later.
I'm going to stop now, this looks scarily like one of Ant's posts


----------



## Mondo

...washed her, dried her, polished her, Autoglym'd the wheels, polished the zorst tips and gave the door seals a good soaking in silicone spray. Then did a little engine bay work. Just a little, mind.


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> ...washed her, dried her, polished her, Autoglym'd the wheels, polished the zorst tips and gave the door seals a good soaking in silicone spray. Then did a little engine bay work. Just a little, mind.


hope you wiped down that vac pipe :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Damn, knew I forgot something... 

:wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Landed from south africa this morning...drove home through wet flooded sussex roads....had to chicken out a deep flooded road section.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Got home, had 40 winks...the sun came out, and i had a major detailing, cleaning ,clay bar session. She is gleaming ready for her visit to Wak for her remap. I on the other hand don't look so good [smiley=freak.gif] 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger

TTSPORT666 said:


> Landed from south africa this morning...drove home through wet flooded sussex roads....had to chicken out a deep flooded road section.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Got home, had 40 winks...the sun came out, and i had a major detailing, cleaning ,clay bar session. She is gleaming ready for her visit to Wak for her remap. I on the other hand don't look so good [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> Damien.


ha ha.... i thought it was just me.... I always give her a clean before taking her to see anyone :O) keep me posted on how it goes tomorrow buddy.... :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Assembled and installed my liquid gauge. Looking good, now I just need to find time to play 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

RudeBadger said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Landed from south africa this morning...drove home through wet flooded sussex roads....had to chicken out a deep flooded road section.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Got home, had 40 winks...the sun came out, and i had a major detailing, cleaning ,clay bar session. She is gleaming ready for her visit to Wak for her remap. I on the other hand don't look so good [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha.... i thought it was just me.... I always give her a clean before taking her to see anyone :O) keep me posted on how it goes tomorrow buddy.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Will do Chris...Yes clean car clean mind,...even polish and waxed my bilstein coilies....now thats sick??lol [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Callum_TT225

Polished the TT after fitting my new v6 honeycomb valance but I still think its not on properly I don't think I have quite pushed the clips all the way through. Looks so much better tho


----------



## mullum

I've got the honeycomb badgeless grill on the front too - its a nice look.


----------



## Bucky

Got out early and gave her a quick snow foam, two bucket wash and a quick wax. Fitted sidelight LEDs.

Ordered Phillips Utrablue 6000k lamps, QS bumper and gloss back grille with black rings, LCR Splitter and OSIR clear indicator lenses today


----------



## 4ndrew

Bucky said:


> Got out early and gave her a quick snow foam, two bucket wash and a quick wax. Fitted sidelight LEDs.
> 
> Ordered Phillips Utrablue 6000k lamps, QS bumper and gloss back grille with black rings, LCR Splitter and OSIR clear indicator lenses today


Ooh fun, pricey little shopping session! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46

Fixed my headlight leveling sensor  ... superglue does wonders! :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...relocated the N249, took that god-awful metal bracket off the cam cover, jammed my not-very-snug-fitting dipstick tube on as far as I dared (didn't work; pulling out the dipstick still pulls the tube about 1cm with it. Tried gently sanding down the ridges on the dipstick too - no joy) and, about the 2nd thing I did (after popping the bonnet) was drop one of Was' engine bay bling bolts/nuts down the engine bay. :evil: I know where it is, so I'll fish it out tomorrow.

Getting there:








Tissue paper on while I sanded down the dipstick fins. As above, didn't help. :?


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my forge short shift and started to prepare a 2nd hand valance for a nice coat of phantom black 

Before










During










To be continued...


----------



## sussexbythesea

....decided to do the calipers.

Finished in bright red which just happens to match the interior :lol:

Another vote for Japlac paint :!: 
(and another thing off the to do list  )

Peter


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome day. Had the honor of getting my qs thoroughly checked over and remapped by Wak. Day to remember Major power increase. OMG...  what a transformation.    Thanks Wak.

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome day. Had the honor of getting my qs thoroughly checked over and remapped by Wak. Day to remember Major power increase. OMG...  what a transformation.    Thanks Wak.
> 
> Damien.


I remember that day well, he really does a great job, and feels like the first day of having the car again. Amazing the difference just a remap makes! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamG

Overtook a Ferrari on a B road. Couldn't resist and it put a big smile on my face.


----------



## sussexbythesea

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome day. Had the honor of getting my qs thoroughly checked over and remapped by Wak. Day to remember Major power increase. OMG...  what a transformation.    Thanks Wak.
> 
> Damien.


So a step back from that cliff that you mentioned for the 1.8T in the other post Damien :?:

I've always thought that re-mapping is probably not of great interest to me but feedback like yours...the urge is getting stronger :!: 
Sounds really good.
Peter


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome day. Had the honor of getting my qs thoroughly checked over and remapped by Wak. Day to remember Major power increase. OMG...  what a transformation.    Thanks Wak.
> 
> Damien.


Good stuff, D. So we get to see some figures, or is it one of those 'I'm-happy-and-that's-all-that-matters' maps? :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome day. Had the honor of getting my qs thoroughly checked over and remapped by Wak. Day to remember Major power increase. OMG...  what a transformation.    Thanks Wak.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff, D. So we get to see some figures, or is it one of those 'I'm-happy-and-that's-all-that-matters' maps? :roll:
Click to expand...

Wheyyyyyy at last!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned and waxed my TT with Sonax Glossy shampoo + 1z Hart Glanz, great result.

Cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome day. Had the honor of getting my qs thoroughly checked over and remapped by Wak. Day to remember Major power increase. OMG...  what a transformation.    Thanks Wak.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff, D. So we get to see some figures, or is it one of those 'I'm-happy-and-that's-all-that-matters' maps? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wheyyyyyy at last!
Click to expand...

Cheers guys

Peaked at 280bhp and just under 300llb foot of torque at 14deg and 1.6bar of boost with an awesome power curve...Wak spent quite a while smoothing out the curve, peak boost coming in at around 3k, and keeps on pulling like a freight train..  
I don't think Wak was a fan of getting in and out of my qs recaro PP's all day. lol.

And Peter you are right, the 1.8t engine has really surprised me, so no cliff engine hurling cliff ceremonies booked in the near future.. :lol: This is the biggest transformation i have had done to my car...and the biggest smile factor. The difference is staggering...the power delivery has been transformed, the peaky qs gmbh map was not the best...being peaky like a camels hump as Wak puts it. The drive home was immense and one to remember for along time. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Damien , I think you will find that their has never ever been anyone who hates PP's more :lol:

I think Wak would prefer an armchair in a TT :wink:


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Peaked at 280bhp and just under 300llb foot of torque at 14deg and 1.6bar of boost with an awesome power curve...Wak spent quite a while smoothing out the curve, peak boost coming in at around 3k, and keeps on pulling like a freight train..
> I don't think Wak was a fan of getting in and out of my qs recaro PP's all day. lol.
> 
> And Peter you are right, the 1.8t engine has really surprised me, so no cliff engine hurling cliff ceremonies booked in the near future.. :lol: This is the biggest transformation i have had done to my car...and the biggest smile factor. The difference is staggering...the power delivery has been transformed, the peaky qs gmbh map was not the best...being peaky like a camels hump as Wak puts it. The drive home was immense and one to remember for along time.
> 
> Damien.


What mods you got Damien. I am very surprised its making 280 bhp at the level of boost. Or is there something I dont know about a QS engine?


----------



## Mondo

Why, what's on your mind, Rich? My 225 on 1.4 bar (I think The Great One said) gets very similar figures to Damien. You think that's high for the boost? Or low? Or summat else?


----------



## neilc

Rich196 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaked at 280bhp and just under 300llb foot of torque at 14deg and 1.6bar of boost with an awesome power curve...Wak spent quite a while smoothing out the curve, peak boost coming in at around 3k, and keeps on pulling like a freight train..
> I don't think Wak was a fan of getting in and out of my qs recaro PP's all day. lol.
> 
> And Peter you are right, the 1.8t engine has really surprised me, so no cliff engine hurling cliff ceremonies booked in the near future.. :lol: This is the biggest transformation i have had done to my car...and the biggest smile factor. The difference is staggering...the power delivery has been transformed, the peaky qs gmbh map was not the best...being peaky like a camels hump as Wak puts it. The drive home was immense and one to remember for along time.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> What mods you got Damien. I am very surprised its making 280 bhp at the level of boost. Or is there something I dont know about a QS engine?
Click to expand...

QS's only have a black roof and mirrors. Other than that they are just a 225 coupe :wink:


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or is there something I dont know about a QS...
> 
> 
> 
> QS's only have a black roof and mirrors. Other than that they are just a 225 coupe :wink:
Click to expand...

You forgot they're less practical too, with no rear seats.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Why, what's on your mind, Rich? My 225 on 1.4 bar (I think The Great One said) gets very similar figures to Damien. You think that's high for the boost? Or low? Or summat else?


I know but you have 3" down pipe. I have

I have everything but downpipe and my boost is 1.75 bar, and Im around the 280 bhp and just over 300ftlb mark


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wak was very pleasantly surprised to. My car responded very well to the remap. I am really happy with the results.  mods are just a Steve shwing VTDA. Wak's words on the initial logging were "are you sure this car is not already remapped" 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wak's words on the initial logging were "are you sure this car is not already remapped"
> 
> Damien.


Maybe it was :wink:


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak's words on the initial logging were "are you sure this car is not already remapped"
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was :wink:
Click to expand...

I was producing around the 240bhp mark with my mods an no map. I find it interesting how every car repsonds so differently when tuning. It just goes to prove I think how much maintaining the car makes a difference, and how different each standard engine comes out the factory!

New anti torque intervention mapping looks interesting. another 20bhp and 30ftlb on a map, no other mods needed


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Rich

Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap. Yes as Wak said the variation in results from engine to engine can be quite vast sometimes. 

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap. Yes as Wak said the variation in results from engine to engine can be quite vast sometimes.
> 
> Damien.


Freaking hell what have you been feeding it!!!! Was it mapped already? Sounds stage 1 to me!


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap.
> Damien.


Still 10 seconds a lap slower than my big ol heavy V6 :wink: :-*


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap.
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Still 10 seconds a lap slower than my big ol heavy V6 :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

The engine is healthy doesn't mean the driving skill is


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap.
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Still 10 seconds a lap slower than my big ol heavy V6 :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

 :lol: well 5 seconds to be honest....will never hear the end of that Neil... :lol: Sure with my extra power i can match you now.... :twisted:

And Rich i feed her millers nanotech 5w40 every 3000k she seems happy. Never snacks between mealtimes... :wink: I think her smooth clean claybar'd paint gained me 10bhp... 

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap.
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Still 10 seconds a lap slower than my big ol heavy V6 :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: well 5 seconds to be honest....will never hear the end of that Neil... :lol: Sure with my extra power i can match you now.... :twisted:
> 
> And Rich i feed her millers nanotech 5w40 every 3000k she seems happy. Never snacks between mealtimes... :wink: I think her smooth clean claybar'd paint gained me 10bhp...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

EVERY 3k!!!! Can I have your old oil please. I do mine every 7K need another one already gets expensive on my mileage!


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wak was very pleasantly surprised to. My car responded very well to the remap. I am really happy with the results.  mods are just a Steve shwing VTDA. Wak's words on the initial logging were "are you sure this car is not already remapped"
> 
> Damien.


The is amazing Damien, 280 with just a VTDA!!

HAve you not fitted the 3" TIP yet?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap.
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Still 10 seconds a lap slower than my big ol heavy V6 :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The engine is healthy doesn't mean the driving skill is
Click to expand...

Oh cheeky chops....ive only done 2 track days in my car and have been against remapped cars and against individuals with track experience. Give me another 50 years and i will be up there with Dave and Neil.... :lol:

Yes i am ocd with my oil changes. engine cleanliness is next to godliness. 

John never got a chance to fit the TIP. But to be honest speaking to Wak you seem to gain higher up the rev range with a badger TIP and loose in the midrange slightly. I will fit the TIP when i go downpipe and exhaust and go to see Wak again.
Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rich
> 
> Seems you have a very healthy engine. I was putting out 254bhp on the liquid yesterday morning on the way to Wak before the remap.
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Still 10 seconds a lap slower than my big ol heavy V6 :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: well 5 seconds to be honest....will never hear the end of that Neil... :lol: Sure with my extra power i can match you now.... :twisted:
> 
> And Rich i feed her millers nanotech 5w40 every 3000k she seems happy. Never snacks between mealtimes... :wink: I think her smooth clean claybar'd paint gained me 10bhp...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

145.32 minus 134.8 = 10.52 seconds :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## tom2018

Sounds good damien, im getting fmic, 630cc injectors and cold air feed then of to see wak, should make good reaults on my qs as have 3inch tip blueflame downpipe cat and cat back and neuspeed intake   looking forward hope to get over 290 mabye more if u reached 280 with just and intake?

Tom


----------



## tom2018

Also today replace all my stupid droplinks on the arbs, pain in the bum, easy but just a pain lol 

Tom


----------



## Mondo

Had to do a bit of digging, but found the previous How Fast results. Looks like times were about 15 seconds/lap better in the dry. Very impressive!


----------



## &lt;|D|D|R|&gt;

...began posting on the forum! Been avidly reading posts till now and have to say that this forum contains all the information a TT owner (or prospective owner) could ever need!

Added my introduction here: viewtopic.php?f=29&t=300807

Thanks all!


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> John never got a chance to fit the TIP. But to be honest speaking to Wak you seem to gain higher up the rev range with a badger TIP and loose in the midrange slightly. I will fit the TIP when i go downpipe and exhaust and go to see Wak again.
> Damien.


It seems that not all TT's are equal when they leave the factory :x

My previous TT was only running 279bhp and 290 torque after being remapped at AMD, and that was with a Forge Tip and full turbo back Milltek exhaust.

I was going to plan a visit to Wak after I have got an exhaust, 3" downpipe and new injectors, but having second thoughts as I know it will be more expensive in the long run, but knowing how I get used to extra power quickly, it may be better for my head to do it in two steps and have the enjoyment twice :lol:


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Looks like times were about 15 seconds/lap better in the dry. Very impressive!


For some of us anyway :wink:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Shows how much a wet track slows things down. Mind you, seemed fast enough at the time. 

(and even faster with the greenery whizzing past the side windows...)


----------



## Tritium

neilc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like times were about 15 seconds/lap better in the dry. Very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> For some of us anyway :wink:
Click to expand...

Just shows you what 2 pots and 20kg being "lugged around " can do for you fat bird :lol:

ps the driver might have had something to do with it Neil [smiley=smoking.gif]

Brian


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

I think the driver might have had a _lot _to do with it, actually, Brian. So just imagine how much faster his V6 would have been with 'The Stig' behind the wheel. :wink:

Neil, with any luck I'll shortly have no more excuses (well, just the one excuse trotted out _ad infinitum_) and we'll see... oh, no we won't. I forgot you don't have the BT QS any more. :? Maybe your S3 would be close enough; dunno.

Oh well, I'll just have to put DB to the sword instead! Ja-ames, I'm coming for you! :-*


----------



## 4ndrew

Parked next to a random TT in a car park for the first time since I got my car, nearly 18 months. It was at duxford air field imperial war museum if you're out there ;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EllioTT's TT

What do you guys think of this... pics not too clear, I fitted it using needle and thread. 
Its the metal one that is on Ebay from China... got delivered pretty quick!.


----------



## dbbloke

Fed up with my annoying starting issues and not wanting to replace the fuel pump, I...

Decided to check ALL my fuses with a multimeter and gave the contacts a slight scratch with meter probes to clean. Also put them back with the numbers all the same way up!
For the moment (actually touching wood) it starts fine, no codes and is pretty quick  2 days no problems.

So tomorrow, emery cloth and do it properly.


----------



## Tritium

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think the driver might have had a _lot _to do with it, actually, Brian. So just imagine how much faster his V6 would have been with 'The Stig' behind the wheel. :wink:


Sorry to disappoint, but I've been fully booked up since the old one was outed.... :wink:

Brian

I wish


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Brian!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY

Today i bought a brand new turbo at a cracking price


----------



## TTSPORT666

I am in TTS drinking copious amounts of black coffee. Car passed Mot now time to lower the b16's a bit now. 

Damien.


----------



## Tritium

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am in TTS drinking copious amounts of black coffee. Car passed Mot now time to lower the b16's a bit now.
> 
> Damien.












Im....so....happy...fffor...you!

(mines due next month...spread the karma folks!)

Brian


----------



## jamman

Unpacked my new compressor to do a leak test and the "Flipping" THING IS BROKEN

FURIOUS

Mods sorry I said "flip" but Im really pissed off with the useless bunch of doodah that sent me this pile of shite


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Unpacked my new compressor to do a leak test and the "Flipping" THING IS BROKEN
> 
> FURIOUS
> 
> Mods sorry I said "flip" but Im really pissed off with the useless bunch of doodah that sent me this pile of shite


Karma :-*


----------



## jamman

Karma my front bottom tonksybaby


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Unpacked my new compressor to do a leak test and the "Flipping" THING IS BROKEN
> 
> FURIOUS
> 
> Mods sorry I said "flip" but Im really pissed off with the useless bunch of doodah that sent me this pile of shite


I had the same when trying to test my cabbage...... not happy......


----------



## Mondo

Your cabbage? Am I missing something? :?


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am in TTS drinking copious amounts of black coffee. Car passed Mot now time to lower the b16's a bit now.
> 
> Damien.


Will it now look lower than OE then Damien :wink:


----------



## Tritium

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in TTS drinking copious amounts of black coffee. Car passed Mot now time to lower the b16's a bit now.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it now look lower than OE then Damien :wink:
Click to expand...

OEM minus baby :lol:

Brian


----------



## Duggy

Tritium said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in TTS drinking copious amounts of black coffee. Car passed Mot now time to lower the b16's a bit now.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it now look lower than OE then Damien :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OEM minus baby :lol:
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Oi Brian you cheeky monkey. [smiley=clown.gif]

Well finally got home, phew. Car sits a little lower at the rear. New rear squaty bullfrog stance. Need to lower the front a bit again now...Fresh quality flavored brake juice. Still cannot get enough of the new Wak remap power, its simply awesome. Plus 40mpg today on the way down.....so mpg up when cruising.   I think that's called a win win situation....Cheers Wak

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

No pics of the new stance?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

4ndrew said:


> No pics of the new stance?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Was cold wet and dark tonight here in blighty Andrew ....So not picture inductive.  Will get you some pics on Saturday at ADi. 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

I know all about it, still here, drove from Cambridge to Manchester seeing a grand total of one mk1 on the whole journey, where u all hiding? Loads of mk2's!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouble4

picked my car up from tuner not totally done but is better still runs to rich

tuner can not figure it out but need car for show.......


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Did a the last few jobs before ADI


----------



## Tritium

YELLOW_TT said:


> Did a the last few jobs before ADI


Hope you all enjoy it. 
Dammit, I'm back to night-work this weekend, so will miss being there. So near yet so far.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Brian


----------



## neilc

4ndrew said:


> No pics of the new stance?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Are you talking about his stance after the hose blow off incident :lol:


----------



## neilc

Just realised I have gone over 3000 posts


----------



## TTstang

In just over a year!! Cool!


----------



## 4ndrew

Beat my Sat nav by a considerable amount. It estimated 2 hours 40 mins Manchester to holyhead. I did it in 1 hour 50 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouble4

cleaned the car up a bit... vac / wash / wiped down inside / engine / been a while still looks like it could use it again


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Picked my car up from TTS (well, yesterday) where it's had it's first major fettle (other than servicing) - full SuperPro set, H&R ARBs front and rear, Forge 008 DV and pretty much full Forge hose set (inc. DV relocate), wheel alignment, and a new windscreen washer pump!
Car feels incredibly tight and precise on the road, and the windscreen's clean! Very happy with the work, well done Dave and the boys at The TT Shop - hopefully see you at ADI today


----------



## Bucky

Sounds good, had my ARBs and bushes done recently at TTS  completely different car now. Have fun at ADI....wish I was there 

Mines going back in to TTS on Monday for QS front bumper, gloss back grill with black Audi badge, LCR splitter, clear indicator lenses, black light inserts and QS alcantara steering wheel.....yummy!

Dave suggested good idea to do FMIC at the same time, couldn't justify another £700 but thinking I should do it now....anyone have this done and notice performance uplift?


----------



## ades tt 180

Replaced my broken dip stick tube...nice easy fix..only took about 15 mins...


----------



## Mondo

Bucky said:


> ...Dave suggested good idea to do FMIC at the same time, couldn't justify another £700 but thinking I should do it now....anyone have this done and notice performance uplift?


Well, I think I noticed an improvement, but that could have been £700 worth of wishful thinking. I do remember her feeling much... firmer :? after being fitted. More torquey, kinda. Hard to explain. Worth £700? Maybe not, but I got a good price for it and it was on my list, so... f**k it, it's done!

...bodged a short-term dipstick tube fix with my old friend the zip tie. Fitted the oil cap direct to the cam cover, now I've got my engine cover off. Cleaned up the cam cover a bit, now the N249's been relocated, and ordered some T-piece bits of plastic to tidy up the injector wiring loom.


----------



## Jay-225

Fitted my Coilovers at long last  only managed the fronts today but will do the rears tomorrow... Also fitted my new wheels, a set of the original 9 spoke 18" TT alloys...common as hell but they really do suit the TT so im happy.

Will give it a wash after fitting the rear and take some pics with my shit camera tomorrow...


----------



## qs950

> Mines going back in to TTS on Monday for QS front bumper, gloss back grill with black Audi badge, LCR splitter, clear indicator lenses, black light inserts and QS alcantara steering wheel.....yummy!












Just the black rings to go


----------



## BaueruTc

Fitted the leather door handle covers i purchased off Les, Cable tied up till the morning to let the glue set. Looks far better though. A bargin at under £10


----------



## Bucky

Nice luap, looks sweet....can't wait to till mines done, loving the black inserts. Just upgraded my xenons today with Ultrablue 6000k in preparation 

Did another quick mod today...changed the alarm LEDs for bright blue, blimey may have the council knocking on my door re light pollution...shit their bright, look great though 8)


----------



## Bucky

Thanks for the feedback Mondo, just knowing I'll regret not getting it done. Makes sense while the front is being done. Got a good quote fitted aswell. Like you say sometimes just got to say f**k it :wink:


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

...popped down to Brighton 'cause it was such a nice day and stumbled upon a motorbike meet down the seafront. Boy was well chuffed!

And hit the big Hawaii x 3 on the way back. Geddit? :wink:


----------



## &lt;|D|D|R|&gt;

...filled the tank up with super unleaded for the equivalent of...£16!! Fuel prices here are so much more reasonable than back home 

Dave


----------



## TTQ2K2

....covered the headliner with microsuede:

OEM droop (foam deteriorated but glue actual held well):









OEM material removed and glue/foam ready for removal:









Cleaned with light scrubbing using a copper-wire brush:









New foam headliner glued in place:









Microsuede glued in place:









Microsuede is a close color match to the OEM mateial shown here on A-pillar trim.








cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted aux forge silicone boost hoses to n75 and proper forge bung to other aux redundant boost hose. No more unexpected blow offs. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted aux forge silicone boost hoses to n75 and proper forge bung to other aux redundant boost hose. No more unexpected blow offs.
> 
> Damien.


not from this pipe anyway :lol: all that pressurisation at 50 thousand feet and all that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted aux forge silicone boost hoses to n75 and proper forge bung to other aux redundant boost hose. No more unexpected blow offs.
> 
> Damien.


Is there a sump plug in the "For sale" section, by any chance... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted aux forge silicone boost hoses to n75 and proper forge bung to other aux redundant boost hose. No more unexpected blow offs.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a sump plug in the "For sale" section, by any chance... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Nice one John...  I will never live that one down...

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted aux forge silicone boost hoses to n75 and proper forge bung to other aux redundant boost hose. No more unexpected blow offs.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a sump plug in the "For sale" section, by any chance... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Nice one John...  I will never live that one down...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Lucky it didn't dent the bonnet :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Is there a sump plug in the "For sale" section, by any chance... :roll:[/quote]

:lol: Nice one John...  I will never live that one down...

Damien.[/quote]

Lucky it didn't dent the bonnet :wink:[/quote]

Yes phew...think my qs was trying to tell me something....get this foreign object out of me... :lol: 
Damien.


----------



## jamman

A new water bottle from Eurocarparts and a pair of Bahco pliars to hurt Neil and Damien with. :twisted:


----------



## Callum_TT225

Picked my TT up having had the rs4 wheels resprayed gloss black with callipers done in red, also had a small scratch repaired in the drivers door and i must say I'm well impressed with the look now, can't wait to take it out in the day light tomorrow and have it polished. Next on the list is maybe a honeycomb grille to go with the lower honeycomb grille and the rear v6 one i have just fitted. i will get some pics up soon.


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> A new water bottle from Eurocarparts and a pair of Bahco pliars to hurt Neil and Damien with. :twisted:


 :lol: [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

First coat of black on


----------



## Mondo

Lookin good, Duggy. Hope it's on in time for NVs; must give you another 5bhp at least.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Lookin good, Duggy. Hope it's on in time for NVs; must give you another 5bhp at least.


I was expecting at least 10...


----------



## Mondo

Easy tiger; it's not a V6 valance...


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Easy tiger; it's not a V6 valance...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Deliberately so, V6 is getting too common and I'm a snob :lol:

It is something I'm trying on the advice of Andy, as it looks good against Avus paintwork :wink:

If its good enough for Andy's QS, then it's good enough for me... and it was cheaper :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Well, I didn't want a V6 valance either and, for years, didn't have one; had an OSIR plastic one. Loved it. But TSR forced my hand. No biggie; it actually looks pretty good.

But I was serious earlier; I like what you're doing. If I'd thought of it myself at the time I would probably have done something similar.


----------



## Mondo

...got some jazzy little T-pieces and a Y-piece to tidy up some of the joins in my engine bay split conduit. Collected a shiny new coil pack heat shield so they yellowing, fraying original one can go. Had the car serviced by Dean & chum from 4Rings; excellent, again, as usual; car's fine.

A good car day.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...got some jazzy little T-pieces and a Y-piece to tidy up some of the joins in my engine bay split conduit. Collected a shiny new coil pack heat shield so they yellowing, fraying original one can go. Had the car serviced by Dean & chum from 4Rings; excellent, again, as usual; car's fine.
> 
> A good car day.


I think you are going to have to give me a few pointers on tidying my bay :wink:

I have always kept them clean and practical in the past, but never added "bling" or tidied them as such

Thanks for the genuine comments on what I'm doing, after spending so much on my first TT I'm approaching this one with a less costly approach, but getting the same results with used or non " buy a kit" parts

John


----------



## Mondo

Credit where it's due, bud.  You can have a good old gander under my bonnet (ooh er, Mrs!) this Saturday. Caution: lifting the lid may cause a spontaneous explosion of purchases. :wink:

I'll be pushed to fit the plastic clips, let alone the heat shield, before the weekend. Either way I'll try to bring a couple along so you can see what I'm up to.

I just hope James leaves me at least one snag...


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> I just hope James leaves me at least one snag...


 :wink:


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope James leaves me at least one s*h*ag...
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Phew! I thought you'd lost the lurve... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope James leaves me at least one s*h*ag...
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! I thought you'd lost the lurve... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

Not at all I'm looking up recipes for KFFB :wink:

I'm going to show true lurve and heat then eat the fat birdie on a spit roast


----------



## Mondo

KFFB... took me a few seconds. Excellent! 

Typically I've been part of the spit, not the roast, as I hear it's better to give than to receive. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Typically I've been part of the spit, not the roast, as I hear it's better to give than to receive. :wink:


It's also more polite :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered another little pressie for my qs... to collect in the usa next week.... 

And gave her a good pampering today. Cleaned her alcantara interior and treated the PP's leather to a clean and leather cream.  God i love this car... [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Bucky

Today I heard from TTS my baby won't be ready until next week now, god I miss her [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Blimey I've spent a small fortune on her lately, just when I think the mods are almost done I dream up some more. I must be mad spending so much money on a 9 year old 100k car, actually no I love it 

Dave, one word.......OVERTIME [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

almost finish my fuel rail.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: one more piece my struggle will be your gain IMO

IE fuel rail looks awesome but they did not have a kit now finally they are or have one sort of :lol: :lol: :lol:

but was not laughing earlier ...... 8)

have a great day....


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered another little pressie for my qs... to collect in the usa next week....
> 
> And gave her a good pampering today. Cleaned her alcantara interior and treated the PP's leather to a clean and leather cream.  God i love this car... [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Drastically negotiating for tomorrow off, so I can do similar and not be ripped to shreds on Saturday...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered another little pressie for my qs... to collect in the usa next week....
> 
> And gave her a good pampering today. Cleaned her alcantara interior and treated the PP's leather to a clean and leather cream.  God i love this car... [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Drastically negotiating for tomorrow off, so I can do similar and not be ripped to shreds on Saturday...
Click to expand...

Nice one John... :lol: :lol: 
It always rains when i drive to TT events...all those hours of claybar and polishing go unnoticed... I have been known to detail in shell garages on the way to events....but always seem to endure a barrage of public banter cliche comments....

"oh mine needs doing when your finished" [smiley=bomb.gif] 
"you will polish the paint right off that" [smiley=bomb.gif] 
"looks like its coming on to rain again" [smiley=bomb.gif] 
"you've missed a bit" 

Ah you got to love the good old british public. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Bucky said:


> Today I heard from TTS my baby won't be ready until next week now, god I miss her [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Dave, one word.......OVERTIME [smiley=end.gif]


Yep , spark plug change can take a while :wink:


----------



## Bucky

neilc said:


> Bucky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I heard from TTS my baby won't be ready until next week now, god I miss her [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Dave, one word.......OVERTIME [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yep , spark plug change can take a while :wink:
Click to expand...

  ha, yep cost a bit too....oil change aswel :lol:


----------



## Bucky

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered another little pressie for my qs... to collect in the usa next week....
> 
> And gave her a good pampering today. Cleaned her alcantara interior and treated the PP's leather to a clean and leather cream.  God i love this car... [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Sounds interesting, what have you ordered?


----------



## Mondo

It's not small, metal and from 034 by any chance, is it? :wink:

And YOU HAVE A PM!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> It's not small, metal and from 034 by any chance, is it? :wink:
> 
> And YOU HAVE A PM!


 :lol: You been talking to Wak about his pressie.... no my qs pressie is indeed made of quality metal, but a fair bit larger....exiting stuff...will keep you posted. 

Damien.


----------



## tom2018

Recived these in The post  










Tom


----------



## gogs

Fitted my new 6000k xenon bulbs, I forgot just how tight it is in that engine bay


----------



## sussexbythesea

did the simple Aero upgrade on my retro wiper arms 

I think the old ones had been on there a while, they were noisy and bouncing across the screen.

I ordered the 21" Bosch ones from Europarts online, used the discount code and collected and fitted them within an hour from ordereing. What a difference, so smooth, not so much strain on the already slow mechanism and obviously look much better too 

MOT next month so they would have had to be changed anyway 

Peter


----------



## Steve-c

Today i fitted new brakes ( cleaned ACID the wheels ) fitted MAF - Temp sensor + thermostat - fan switch - and replaced fuse box on battery.

[smiley=book2.gif] shocks and tracking + MOT next week..... straight through the last 2 years - fingers crosed.


----------



## M18NTT

Washed and bushed up the old girl before taking it for its MOT. Passed with flying colours with no advisories so maybe I'll keep it for a bit longer yet. I keep going through the "shall I keep her or let her go" scenario. It's the best drive I've ever had - by far - but God its' so damn temperamental with lots of annoying little things that keep going wrong that could be costly or may be nothing.

Last Sunday after very cold overnight temperatures I found a pool of water at the front and found it to be both aliens leaking. After finding out the cost of replacing them (£150 for the parts alone) I did a bit of routing around and found a post suggesting they may have popped apart. After applying a bit of pressure to the heads just inside each flap they both clicked back in place. Job done and a fortune (well for me anyway) saved. Then, after starting her up I had the air bag fault light stay up. Coincidentally, the last time I had this was just after buying her earlier in the year and again it was after very cold overnight temperatures. I got it reset yesterday as I was worried this may be an MOT failure but was told today that the new rules on MOT's have still to be introduced so it would have just been an advisory. With the coming of Winter I don't suppose that'll be the last I see of this fault but I'll be damned if I'm going to start chasing electrical faults especially when they're linked to explosives.


----------



## LordG71

painted and cleaned throttle body and fitted OSIR ring


----------



## TTstang

Got round to taking pic of recently installed longlife cat back!















fore n aft!!


----------



## Trouble4

took the drivers side rear interior quarter panel off to either change out the cd changer or put sub in

after seeing how easy it was was thinking about replacing all the carpet, headliner and redoing seats door panels

what do you think of that green astro turf stuff for carpet ??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Still not funny. 

am really liking this:










WHAT DO YOU THINK ????

Have seen it in person .....


----------



## TT Boycie

Washed and waxed and fitted the winter alloys on. also adjusted the coilies a bit higher to get over the monster speedbumps on our street.,


----------



## richyboy

Bought qs rear seat bar for my diy seat delete kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew

Had another TT driver wave at me for the first time 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hjtt

Today I brought my first tt lol


----------



## RazMan

Had an identical car follow me up the A12 - he even had the top down too!


----------



## Peter TT225

Today... I have spent my first weekend with my TT.
We (i.e. myself, my wife and my 2 sons) did plenty of shopping, bought a car seat for my 1 year boy (it fits!!!!), bought Pipercross panel filter and in the evening I did Wakbox 'conversion' 8) I'll text it in the morning... :twisted:


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> Had another TT driver wave at me for the first time ...


Just the one finger, or both? :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had another TT driver wave at me for the first time ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just the one finger, or both? :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: 
Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger

Re-sync'd my keyfob that stopped working yesterday ala Waks quide.....

Shaaaaaazammmmmmmmm


----------



## T3RBO

Hjtt said:


> Today I brought my first tt lol


Brought it to where :?

Or did you mean bought, if so congrats :wink:


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I brought my first tt lol
> 
> 
> 
> Brought it to where :?
> 
> Or did you mean bought, if so congrats :wink:
Click to expand...

Check out Robb getting all edukated :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had all 4 wheels off yellow and gave then and the inner wings a good clean


----------



## Nikos3008

Recieved my new plates and surrounds in the post excited to finally get my new private plate on!


----------



## LordG71

picked up a few more parts from Audi


----------



## Hjtt

bought my bad lol , however i di buy today a new set of side light bulbs


----------



## TTstang

Saw this familiar TT !!


----------



## SteveMaybury

TTstang said:


> Saw this familiar TT !!


Where is it?

Today I got the car back after some much-needed repairs. It was in desperate need of some TLC.

Rear control arm bushes, new water pump, cambelt, fixed rattling exhaust heat shield, new front offside wheel speed sensor... all fitted for £550. Service was good, and it's near my office. Delighted, basically. He even fixed my lazy driver's door catch.

Embarrassingly, the rear bushes must have been really bad. The improvement is vast. It's going back to the same place next week for a new PAS pump and breather pipes.

I was going to get rid of the TT, but spending this means I'll be keeping it for a while longer yet.


----------



## Steve-c

Replaced MAF 
Checked voltage on G200 sensor / cleaned contacts on connector 
Replaced V71 flap

scanned - clear - happy....


----------



## TTQ2K2

Got these two covered. Compound curves are such a PITA.










cheers


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Popped into the TT Shop on the off-chance they had a bit of time to chat about why my car might be down on power after it's poor showing at the rolling road day - did a scan and found an anti-knock sensor was faulty which might have been retarding the ignition too much, which they replaced there and then. Top service!
Car felt so much smoother and zippier driving home - think they found a few of the horses missing from the rolling road day 
And had a little chat about adding to the stable... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hjtt

today i just ordered these


















all in for £16 result lol


----------



## jamman

Fitted my new bottle (I know I'm sad) and by the looks of it put the cap back on wrong way round  dufus


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Fitted my new bottle (I know I'm sad) and by the looks of it put the cap back on wrong way round  dufus


I respect you more for not going back and taking another pic with it on the right way..... hope Mondo does not see this, he'll faint :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave yellow. Good clean and put him to bed for the winter [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Hjtt

brought this on ebay tonight for £10 bargin me thinks !!!!


----------



## richyboy

Fitted my qs seat bar as received the fixings I needed THANKYOU Hollie for a great deal!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-tt225

Wakd my air box and purchased a forge 007. Now thinking i shouldnt have bothered with the airbox and just got a cone filter!


----------



## warrenstuart

Home service... oil & filter, plugs, air filter, pollen filter and a general tidy up & check ready for winter


----------



## Hjtt

richyboy said:


> Fitted my qs seat bar as received the fixings I needed THANKYOU Hollie for a great deal!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


defo liking that seat bar !! where can you get them from ?


----------



## Mondo

RudeBadger said:


> ...hope Mondo does not see this, he'll faint :wink:


Too fookin' late. [smiley=sick2.gif]

:wink:

Mind you, good effort for junking that crap yellow coolant bottle. It had a deeper tan than Damien! 

Hmmm... maybe not. :?

:lol:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...hope Mondo does not see this, he'll faint :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fookin' late. [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Mind you, good effort for junking that crap yellow coolant bottle. It had a deeper tan than Damien!
> 
> Hmmm... maybe not. :?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thought mine still looked white, until I saw a new one... Another thing to add to my Christmas list :roll:


----------



## RudeBadger

Jay-tt225 said:


> Wakd my air box and purchased a forge 007. Now thinking i shouldnt have bothered with the airbox and just got a cone filter!


fire double the amount of holes in it.......


----------



## LordG71

replaced old and knackered scuttle and re-fitted my cleaned and painted throttle body


----------



## Duggy

Finally finished cleaning up my milltek rear box, due to some numpty at some point wrapping most of it with "Fragile" tape

Also discovered the welds around the right tail pipe had no penetration, so got it re tig welded, by our resident "Super fabrication engineer" at work (he used weld up McLaren exhausts, so bit of a come down)


----------



## Duggy

LordG71 said:


> replaced old and knackered scuttle and re-fitted my cleaned and painted throttle body


Pics... :roll:


----------



## Jamie948

Today, I bought Charlie's beautiful red tt roadster and am over the moon with how it drives and all the time and effort Charlie put into the car which now means I get to enjoy it. My face right now


----------



## 4ndrew

Jamie948 said:


> Today, I bought Charlie's beautiful red tt roadster and am over the moon with how it drives and all the time and effort Charlie put into the car which now means I get to enjoy it. My face right now


It's a nice car, your first TT?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordG71

Duggy said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> replaced old and knackered scuttle and re-fitted my cleaned and painted throttle body
> 
> 
> 
> Pics... :roll:
Click to expand...

all pics are here


----------



## Jamie948

It's my second, had a 225 coupe a few years ago, sold that to free up some cash and bought a clio 172. Great fun, nippy car but I decided its time to upgrade again and get something a little more grown up as I'm now 31!


----------



## Diveratt

Jamie948 said:


> Today, I bought Charlie's beautiful red tt roadster and am over the moon with how it drives and all the time and effort Charlie put into the car which now means I get to enjoy it. My face right now


Sad day for Chalie [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jamie948

His replacement didn't look too shabby......


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Nice package arrived today  DASPRO6 polishing machine with Chemical Guys polish and Hex Logic pads.Thought it was about time i dipped my toes into this side of things


----------



## kazinak

Jamie948 said:


> Today, I bought Charlie's beautiful red tt roadster and am over the moon with how it drives and all the time and effort Charlie put into the car which now means I get to enjoy it. My face right now


You got a bargain

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tritium

kazinak said:


> Jamie948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I bought Charlie's beautiful red tt roadster and am over the moon with how it drives and all the time and effort Charlie put into the car which now means I get to enjoy it. My face right now
> 
> 
> 
> You got a bargain
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

+1
Hope you took off Charlie's bra too!  :lol: :lol:

Brian


----------



## Hjtt

today i ...... fitted new side light bulbs and fitted my new tax disc holder !!


----------



## Amaranth

Today I read about what my car's new owner "Peter TT225" is doing with it and I am jealous and miss my lovely Red car.
Never mind, one day I shall have another exactly the same (when redundancy doesnt kick so much!).

Have fun all 

Aly


----------



## TTQ2K2

Amaranth said:


> Today I read about what my car's new owner "Peter TT225" is doing with it and I am jealous and miss my lovely Red car.
> Never mind, one day I shall have another exactly the same (when redundancy doesnt kick so much!).
> 
> Have fun all
> 
> Aly


Perhaps you should post-up what you did with "his" money and make him jealous.  

cheers


----------



## neilc

I go and see the new James Bond film


----------



## Jakalus

neilc said:


> I go and see the new James Bond film


I've got to wait until Saturday night to see it [smiley=bigcry.gif] Don't you dare spoil it Neil!


----------



## neilc

Jakalus said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go and see the new James Bond film
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to wait until Saturday night to see it [smiley=bigcry.gif] Don't you dare spoil it Neil!
Click to expand...

Well what happens is ..............................then he gets shot :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Tried my 10" wheels on


----------



## Mondo

I thought 9" was more than enough for any girl (he says, nicely tying two threads together).

Better be lots of pics out there somewhere, Tonsk.


----------



## TTstang

tonksy26 said:


> Tried my 10" wheels on


Didn't tighten the bolts then?


----------



## Steve-c

fix me LED's only took me 2 years ,


----------



## richyboy

Hjtt said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my qs seat bar as received the fixings I needed THANKYOU Hollie for a great deal!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> defo liking that seat bar !! where can you get them from ?
Click to expand...

You can get it from Audi but expensive or wait till one comes up for sale, or do a DIY like others have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_tt

Fitted my rear number plate LED's 8)


----------



## Hjtt

richyboy said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my qs seat bar as received the fixings I needed THANKYOU Hollie for a great deal!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> defo liking that seat bar !! where can you get them from ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get it from Audi but expensive or wait till one comes up for sale, or do a DIY like others have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

is there any how too's on a diy of the seat bar ??


----------



## Peter TT225

Amaranth said:


> Today I read about what my car's new owner "Peter TT225" is doing with it and I am jealous and miss my lovely Red car.
> Never mind, one day I shall have another exactly the same (when redundancy doesnt kick so much!).
> 
> Have fun all
> 
> Aly


  I've only 'transformed' the airbox into Wakbox, fitted Pipercross panel filter...and Forge 008 DV 8) 
Oh, I've also set the right time and date :wink:

One day, if I would decide to sell it... you will always have the preemption :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Thought about exhausts all day...and which one to go for on my qs....i feel another coilover type saga commencing.... I blame Mondo last saturday....as i convoyed up to the RR day. His big shiny back box and pipage looked magnificent glinting at me in the sunlight...crap that sounds gay Now my standard oem pipes look inadequate to me... 

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c

just spent 1300 on upgrades........

Wheel shopping still - and thinking about more upgrades , upgrades upgrades...lol


----------



## Borisp

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thought about exhausts all day...and which one to go for on my qs....i feel another coilover type saga commencing.... I blame Mondo last saturday....as i convoyed up to the RR day. His big shiny back box and pipage looked magnificent glinting at me in the sunlight...crap that sounds gay Now my standard oem pipes look inadequate to me...
> 
> Damien.


Get a custom system built, with your OEM tail pipes attached, might work with the OEM plus BABY :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

funny you should say that Boris....im thinking that way....need to up the size on my pipes though still will keep them oem ceramic black and same oem shape though....  detail is everything... :wink:

Steve pray tell what have you bought.... 8)

Top all round bloke...Mr Neil Crayford AKA"THE NORFOLK STIG" meets James bond.... 8)

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c

what have i brought over the last 7 days ...LOL

new brakes + pads + fluid change
full front cv boots 
Fan switch
temp sensor 
contact cleaners + sprays
alarm siren 
V71 
battery cable 
battery fuse box
MAF 
Fully adjustable coil over kit
adjustable tie bars
uprated engine mounts 
Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator / oil catch tank 
oil cooler kit

full 2 year service oil + filters + belts 
....slight interlude in my build _ MOT _.............

















back to build .......hunting some charge pipes / and missing parts i need to finish other engine , basically getting car ready - for something lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

She looks lovely mate.... 

They 19 inch rs4 reps....look the oem plus dogs danglies... [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c

tar mate , i have more pics up in the week with shocks set up and spacers.
i sit low on the 19" 40mm lower spring on it when i got her 2 years ago now. 
looking for more rims tho , Mr's has curb'ed these big time :? LOL poor 235x35x19' have been killed.

everyone loves about this car those 19" and lowered in the weeds..........rubber band tyre's Drool drool drool ..LOL
got another APX block + +naughty shit inside ++++ i drop in the car early next year " 8)


----------



## Jamie948

Tritium said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I bought Charlie's beautiful red tt roadster and am over the moon with how it drives and all the time and effort Charlie put into the car which now means I get to enjoy it. My face right now
> 
> 
> 
> You got a bargain
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> Hope you took off Charlie's bra too!  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## gogs

Woke up to find another year has crept past and bit me on the arse! Ah well cash to put towards my TT


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thought about exhausts all day...


Dude, find a way to get to Pipewerx. Off-the-peg is fine for some, but a fine upstanding gentleman such as yourself deserves bespoke. :wink:

3" downpipe, 200 cell sports cat, twin back box... lovely! And should release 10-15bhp too - dangerously close to 300...

And stop looking at my pipage, you pervert. :-*


----------



## Mondo

...went for a quick logging run this morning, at 4C out there. Brrrr! Figured it might be interesting to see how much a huuuge drop in ambient air temps might affect the power. So quite disappointed and surprised to see a 5bhp drop. :?

Checked fault codes before I did the run and found this:

17705/P1297/004759 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)

So maybe I've picked up a leak from somewhere. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 297/004759

Looks like I've got some stuff to check. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hope you find your leak Mondo... Might be  
Yes might have to take a hike up norf te se fo big pipes.  Wonder if they do ceramic coated black tip... A phone call to pipewerx is in order i feel.  
And yes your lovely Pipes did catch my attention....that and "Waks big knob".... :lol: gearknob Wak relax.

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c

ordered 3" system down pipe.

ordered 3" instakes + silicones fitting.....((( waiting on intercooler infos )))


----------



## Callum_TT225

Just ordered my new number plate from DVLA. It's YE5 2 CAL so look out for me in the Derby area!!
That is all.


----------



## Hjtt

today my tinting spray came and i sprayed my rear lights alittle not to everyones taste but hey .

before 









after


----------



## TT Boycie

Managed to get a brand new SFS 80mm tip for £100 delivered


----------



## jamman

Steve-c said:


> Mr's has curb'ed these big time :? d.


Always makes me smile when you lads blame the ladies in your lives for kerb rash. :lol: :lol:

I've got three small ones getting sorted this week ALL MY FAULT 

Ps Car looks great Steve


----------



## Hjtt

ive just de-badged the rear but left the audi rings on the boot looks good to be fair


----------



## peter-ss

Fitted my winter wheels and tyres.










Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duggy

TT Boycie said:


> Managed to get a brand new SFS 80mm tip for £100 delivered


Bargain 

Hope you found a black one mate 8)


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hope you find your leak Mondo... Might be
> Yes might have to take a hike up norf te se fo big pipes.  Wonder if they do ceramic coated black tip... A phone call to pipewerx is in order i feel.
> And yes your lovely Pipes did catch my attention....that and "Waks big knob".... :lol: gearknob Wak relax.
> 
> Damien.


I think we were both under piped Damien...










Got my mot soon, so I think they had better put my milltek on whilst its there, never experienced pipe envy before


----------



## TT Boycie

Duggy said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get a brand new SFS 80mm tip for £100 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain
> 
> Hope you found a black one mate 8)
Click to expand...

Yep! Buy it now for £125 or best offer from eBay. Offered £100 and they accepted


----------



## Duggy

TT Boycie said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get a brand new SFS 80mm tip for £100 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain
> 
> Hope you found a black one mate 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Buy it now for £125 or best offer from eBay. Offered £100 and they accepted
Click to expand...

Excellent, just the joy of fitting it now...


----------



## neilc

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find your leak Mondo... Might be
> Yes might have to take a hike up norf te se fo big pipes.  Wonder if they do ceramic coated black tip... A phone call to pipewerx is in order i feel.
> And yes your lovely Pipes did catch my attention....that and "Waks big knob".... :lol: gearknob Wak relax.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we were both under piped Damien...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my mot soon, so I think they had better put my milltek on whilst its there, never experienced pipe envy before
Click to expand...

Great pic


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find your leak Mondo... Might be
> Yes might have to take a hike up norf te se fo big pipes.  Wonder if they do ceramic coated black tip... A phone call to pipewerx is in order i feel.
> And yes your lovely Pipes did catch my attention....that and "Waks big knob".... :lol: gearknob Wak relax.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we were both under piped Damien...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my mot soon, so I think they had better put my milltek on whilst its there, never experienced pipe envy before
Click to expand...

 :lol: Indeed our Pipes look very small in comparison....  its not the size John, its how that pipe delivers when under pressure...  believe that you believe anything..lol
Damien.


----------



## jamman

Evidently it's common knowledge in the BA "fit girlie" cabin crew inner circle that Damien has a small pipe :wink:


----------



## Trouble4

was able to get out of bed..............

put new cd changer in the quarter panel snaps are tough..... but was easy enough

looking to redo all the carpet interior.........

finished fuel rail finally used the red fpr holder on right........


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Evidently it's common knowledge in the BA "fit girlie" cabin crew inner circle that Damien has a small pipe :wink:


What all 6 of them.... :lol: :lol: Cheers James... :-*

Damien.


----------



## stortford

Woke up with complete excitement about getting my new tt in about 3 hours.


----------



## jamman

stortford said:


> Woke up with complete excitement about getting my new tt in about 3 hours.


 8)


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...I think we were both under piped Damien...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like that shot too. Have one similar myself.

Two Smalls, a Medium and a Large. Nice!


----------



## dbbloke

Changed the thermostat and replaced coolant.
Installed ETKA and ElsaWin on Windows 8
Lost a hex bit from my tool set

Problem was, when I opened the drain tap, nothing came out (probably needed to pull tap as well), yeah had the coolant lid off.
So decided to take apart the cooling pipe system to see if a bit of water pump lodged in there somewhere (hopefully not inside engine).
But found nothing, just made lots of cuts on my hands 
And getting the lower radiator tap back in is a bitch on account of some electrical thingy getting in the way of the circlip.
So eventually, once coolant out and hoses back together (5 hours or so and dark now) got to replace thermostat.
Talk about easy. Took 5 minutes to get off, probably 20 to put back on.
BUT
Realised I put the o-ring on before thermostat on reading the instructions, not the other way around, So took off thermostat again and assembled in right order.

another 30 to stuff around mixing coolant. BTW, Audi now supply G13 coolant, supposedly according to Audi tech it's a biodegradable / organic mix.

Started car, tried to get air out and still car seems to get hot, head gasket type smell seems better though maybe?
So now, last chance, new Audi non oem beru temperature sensor.
49c seems to tell me car runs between 93 and 96 on average. Hitting up to 100


----------



## dbbloke

Assuming the weather holds out.

Take off the inlet and throttle body.
clean throttle body again.
look for boost leaks i can hear in breather system under inlet manifold.
reset ecu's
go for a drive

worry about injectors (integrated engineering told me to sod off and its my fault if i put a part on the car and it isn't working)
if still error but new one or service maybe
worry about timing belt done properly and maybe fix myself

Bugger, at least 2 lots of car related worry still


----------



## gogs

Fitted Osram H3 night breaker bulbs


----------



## jamman

Scraped gashed and cut my right hand fitting my mates new starter motor in his transit.... but it worked :wink:


----------



## Steve-c

Repaired a fellow TT Members xenon Headlamp ..

removed head light - 
removed glass and rebuild light ...

installed - happy days .......... 8)


----------



## richyboy

Finally got power in my garage only been doing it 6 months! That's the problem when your a sparky 

]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01881


----------



## aaron_tt

Washed and polished the car in the rain  And also sorted out my squeaky alternator belt and annoying buzzing n/s/f headlamp motor when headlamp is turned on, all quiet again and car shining even if it is raining, happy days 8)


----------



## tonksy26

Unveiled new wheels :wink:


----------



## Rich196

tonksy26 said:


> Unveiled new wheels :wink:


They look awesome!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Scraped gashed and cut my right hand fitting my mates new starter motor in his transit.... but it worked :wink:


That means a tiny itsy little nip on your knuckle then :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Landed in Miami 8) .....but on the drive to work at 5am this morning i hit 281bhp on the liquid outside temp 2deg c... 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger

TTSPORT666 said:


> Landed in Miami 8) .....but on the drive to work at 5am this morning i hit 281bhp on the liquid outside temp 2deg c...
> 
> Damien.


I got 282bhp today...... :roll:


----------



## Mondo

283bhp. :wink:

I'm down a bit though.


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> 283bhp. :wink:
> 
> I'm down a bit though.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve-c

today im doing some major changes to car ... 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

RudeBadger said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Landed in Miami 8) .....but on the drive to work at 5am this morning i hit 281bhp on the liquid outside temp 2deg c...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 282bhp today...... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c

Naughty ! 8) tomorrow something more even more Naughty'er !


----------



## RudeBadger

TTSPORT666 said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Landed in Miami 8) .....but on the drive to work at 5am this morning i hit 281bhp on the liquid outside temp 2deg c...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 282bhp today...... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

thought that would make you chuckle


----------



## TTSPORT666

I got 282bhp today...... :roll:[/quote]

:lol: :lol:

Damien.[/quote]

thought that would make you chuckle [/quote]

Thanks Chris i needed a laugh... 

WMI is the way to go i think....control the temps and the big numbers will come.... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

...got a note from a couple of very helpful US colleagues. James, you can rest assured I no longer wish a fiery end to Kamilla so a set of you-know-what's appear on the market. :wink:

Woo-hoo! 

Not here yet, but at least they're in Europe. And, with any luck, one will be in my hands tomorrow!


----------



## Steve-c

Changed gear box oil 
fitted quick shift both ways 
replaced thermostate / coolent tank replaced.

more goodness tomorrow ..


----------



## TTstang

Discovered mini middle sun visor!!! Lol


----------



## mhoggan

today i broke down haha, gutted! Got stage 1 revo remap on sunday then coil pack went today booo :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie

Bought some alloys


----------



## Steve-c




----------



## jamman

What make are the shocks and tie bars Steve ?


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> What make are the shocks and tie bars Steve ?


http://www.meganracingperformance.com/2 ... _menu.html

There you go mate :wink:


----------



## Steve-c

they are

V-maxx fully adjustable 
magen racing - tie bars - ive just ordered another set for the top arms ..worth 140 alday long ..stand rose joint replacements too ...

for 700 notes .... ( shock kit + tie bars 1 set )

fitted a few these now - good set up works really well , next i hit ARB's but a little unsure what ones,

finished brakes today - 
(( maybe paint them later - but i will upgrade to big disk promptly ))
also the rear set up - shocks and springs - and spacers....

tomorrow i fit the fronts coil overs and finish the full service ...


----------



## Bre-TT

Fitted new coolant sensor, K&N panel filter, and new mats.


----------



## Steve-c

fitted front coil overs - nice easy day , working on car ...few days left i be done well happy.

just waiting on ARB kit , .......


----------



## ryan_flea

Two new front tyres, discs and pads !


----------



## Hjtt

today we got back from dublin first thing thing this morning , nice break away , just what the doctor ordered lol


----------



## stainzy

Passed mot no advisories 2000 registered apx with 107500 miles I feel triumphant


----------



## Trouble4

minor stuff checking fluid levels power steering was low...... started putting resistors on after hose deletes ....

and finished fuel rail a couple days ago


----------



## Duggy

Hopefully will be moving house!


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> Hopefully will be moving house!


Hope it went well matey


----------



## rory182

Today my 2004 225 was serviced at a local specialist, it's done 55k miles. Had the air con serviced and had the faulty hazard switch replaced.


----------



## TT SMITHY

I boxed up my new k04 to be sent to get some hybrid treatment


----------



## RudeBadger

TT SMITHY said:


> I boxed up my new k04 to be sent to get some hybrid treatment


 :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie

Took my tax disc back to the post office as the idiots forgot to stamp it


----------



## Sherif H

...got hit where it hurts...in the wallet. Got the following much needed work done...

- 4 new tyres - BFGoodrich G-Profilers
- New brake discs and pads all round
- Brake fluid change
- Oil and filter change
- Thermostat replaced and coolant topped-up
- 4 new spark plugs
- Diagnostic code read (lambda sensor) and cleared
- and finally....late night jetwash at the best invention ever...a 24 hour Karcher centre :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve-c

had another great day working my on car today finishing off around 80% ready for road now getting excited.

i finished setting up Coil overs car now sitting very level at -50mm
(( looks dope and rides NO RUBBINGS !!!, well what a transformation body roll GONE , lift gone .....  ))









few things i did on my car today.

Ran new main battery feed to internal under dash. all electrics now fix and fully working ,
Fitted new connectors to engine bay cabling
Installed new coolent bottle.
Installed DV kit and Forge DV.
Replaced a few Bad hoses.
Replaced Engine Breather hose. 
Ran new cables to LEDS.
Changed Xenon head lamp module. 
Refitted pannel(s) in boot space.

MY weekend jobs.

Finish Engine Full service 
replace water in coolent flush + add coolent.
gearbox oil.
finish LED wiring.
check rear bolts on suspension torq up.
fit rear spacers and bolts.
adjust rear Exhaust + fit 2 new rubbers.

set up Xenon levelling system ( refitting sensors cleaned and tested ok ) ( refitted sensor arms )

SHOP FOR MORE PARTS !!!!! i will.


----------



## malstt

Checked my fluid levels ready for my trip to Scotland tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Tritium

...was driving home from night shift quietly enjoying my little TT when an R8 Spyder overtook.. 
My-oh-my what a noise! I'm in love and my TT is jealous.

Why? because she broke the temperature adjuster knob as the R8 passed and I went for warmer air to recover from the shiver of excitement.....

Brian


----------



## neilc

Duggy said:


> Hopefully will be moving house!


Hope yours went well , mine is delayed by another week now [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fed up living out of a box


----------



## Steve-c

adjusted a few things - TEA break now - 50mm all round lowered , NO PROBLEMS ,to report.

Hopping i get another 5mm on the front ive only used 10mm spacers so far awaiting for 15mm to arrive , knowing my luck it will be 13mm needed on front.










not fitted spacers of the rears yet 20mm going on .










TEA TIME N SMOKE TIME >>   8) 8)


----------



## Jay-tt225

Fitted my 3" tip, forge 007 and s2000 all ready for camblet and water pump change next week. Will also book a stage 1 revo map at the same time


----------



## warrenstuart

Just had a steady run to Droitwich and back in the winter sunshine... very nice 8)


----------



## jamman

Fitted my winter wheels fecking hate them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Fitted my winter wheels fecking hate them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Always preffered your car with the black wheels on :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Fitted my winter wheels fecking hate them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Worse than twists ?


----------



## Rocketr

Took the car to TRD for a check to see about the map issue and if there's any problems noticeable. Reset the map back to factory and no fault codes or boost leaks, all seems ok. So next step is book the car back in for a rolling road back at powerstation to see what the standard map says.

I know, I know, maybe I should have checked the standard map first but hey there we go.

Car feels ok to drive put hope to get the timing etc and map set up correctly so it's pulling like it should. Need....more....power!!


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will be moving house!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well matey
Click to expand...

12 hour day, but we are in!!

Drive entrance is a tad tight for TT, but I'll rectify that before I catch a mirror... :lol:


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will be moving house!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yours went well , mine is delayed by another week now [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fed up living out of a box
Click to expand...

The whole process has been a nightmare!!

The first buyer pulled out 6 days before completion, the ones who have bought it have umm'd and ahh'd over dates and then we get informed at 3:30 on Thursday we are moving Friday!! No van booked and not a lot of helpers available :?

However, we are in and aching :lol:

And a nice garage for my TT and tools 

Hope yours goes through alright, I can guess how you're feeling


----------



## TTSPORT666

Glad you finally made it John....moving house is bloody stressful stuff...Second to the infamous constitution of the ball and chain. Some people call marriage. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Glad you finally made it John....moving house is bloody stressful stuff...Second to the infamous constitution of the ball and chain. Some people call marriage.
> 
> Damien.


Marriage ain't a problem, I've had 2 :lol:

I think this will be the last house move, everything we need, but a big project 

It's all drawn up in 3D on my cad, so hopefully the building mods will be as successful as the car mods :lol:

John


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will be moving house!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yours went well , mine is delayed by another week now [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fed up living out of a box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole process has been a nightmare!!
> 
> The first buyer pulled out 6 days before completion, the ones who have bought it have umm'd and ahh'd over dates and then we get informed at 3:30 on Thursday we are moving Friday!! No van booked and not a lot of helpers available :?
> 
> However, we are in and aching :lol:
> 
> And a nice garage for my TT and tools
> 
> Hope yours goes through alright, I can guess how you're feeling
Click to expand...

your in and thats the main thing buddy !!


----------



## Hjtt

moving house is the most stressfull thing you can ever do m8!! glad it went well


----------



## Garth

TTSPORT666 said:


> Glad you finally made it John....moving house is bloody stressful stuff...Second to the infamous constitution of the ball and chain. Some people call marriage.
> 
> Damien.


I've got to be honest, my wedding took a bit of organising but wasn't stressful at all  
Moving house itself is not stressful if you have no chain involved and it's your first house. Moving from one house to another when there is a chain and you have to move everything you own from one house to another in a short space of time.... that is a stressful experience!

Do what I did...
I lived in Geneva and when I was moving back to the UK, I sold everything I owned! Whatever wouldn't fit in my small car either got sold or binned. My last few nights in my apartment were spent sleeping on an air bed on the floor. That was until my neighbour found out and put me up for a week until I left  
When you have nothing, you have nothing to worry about :grin:


----------



## Adam-tt

Rocketr said:


> Took the car to TRD for a check to see about the map issue and if there's any problems noticeable. Reset the map back to factory and no fault codes or boost leaks, all seems ok. So next step is book the car back in for a rolling road back at powerstation to see what the standard map says.
> 
> I know, I know, maybe I should have checked the standard map first but hey there we go.
> 
> Car feels ok to drive put hope to get the timing etc and map set up correctly so it's pulling like it should. Need....more....power!!


Would it not be easier and cheaper to get Bill at Badger 5 to run it on his dyno?


----------



## Rocketr

Adam-tt said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the car to TRD for a check to see about the map issue and if there's any problems noticeable. Reset the map back to factory and no fault codes or boost leaks, all seems ok. So next step is book the car back in for a rolling road back at powerstation to see what the standard map says.
> 
> I know, I know, maybe I should have checked the standard map first but hey there we go.
> 
> Car feels ok to drive put hope to get the timing etc and map set up correctly so it's pulling like it should. Need....more....power!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would it not be easier and cheaper to get Bill at Badger 5 to run it on his dyno?
Click to expand...

Not sure about easier and no idea how much badger is, but if I use the same rollers at powerstation then it's more likely to be accurate/similar stats compared to the previous run there, I would've thought?


----------



## Sherif H

...managed to get 37mpg average on a 260 mile run to Coventry and back! New thermostat working a treat :mrgreen:


----------



## Mondo

...went for a quick logging run. Confirmed my fears on the leak front; I'm down 10bhp.  Just 273 on tap. 

Still 1 more than Damien though.


----------



## Steve-c

today - im hunting seats - exhaust - intercooler + silicone pipes.......


----------



## Jamie948

Planned to wash and polish my new TTR. Half way through it began to rain. :x


----------



## stortford

Finished repainting the tt.

Just got to fit it back together now.

Deep joy


----------



## tonksy26

Came up with another mod I want to do :/


----------



## 4ndrew

Ooh, what colour did you change to?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stortford

4ndrew said:


> Ooh, what colour did you change to?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


In an sls amg colour by Mercedes (code 054). its a semi satin Matt and looks the titties.

If knew how to upload piccies i would.


----------



## 4ndrew

stortford said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, what colour did you change to?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> In an sls amg colour by Mercedes (code 054). its a semi satin Matt and looks the titties.
> 
> If knew how to upload piccies i would.
Click to expand...

Just create a free account on photobucket, upload the pics and copy the image link across to here ;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange_biker

Today I am sitting in my local indie awaiting a 20,000 mile service!
Pollen filter was leaping :-0


----------



## Steve-c

finished loads off a massive list of on my winter service.


----------



## richyboy

Bought a new set of wheels


----------



## tonksy26

richyboy said:


> Bought a new set of wheels


What u get rich ?


----------



## Adam-tt

Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer

Adam-tt said:


> Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


sad you are selling her Adam, but i understand why and hope you get what you ask for her m8.........fingers crossed for you


----------



## tonksy26

Adam-tt said:


> Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


On eBay mate ?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Ordered a Ctek MXS 5.0 battery charger  
Cheers


----------



## Adam-tt

tonksy26 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> On eBay mate ?
Click to expand...

Gumtree


----------



## redsilverblue

Adam-tt said:


> Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


Owww, so you really are selling her


----------



## richyboy

tonksy26 said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a new set of wheels
> 
> 
> 
> What u get rich ?
Click to expand...

You'll see as soon as there here


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Owww, so you really are selling her
Click to expand...

i'm afraid so :?  
my new car will be rather nice though for a dirty diesel


----------



## redsilverblue

Adam-tt said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the TT up for sale this morning and have someone viewing it tonight :-O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Owww, so you really are selling her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm afraid so :?
> my new car will be rather nice though for a dirty diesel
Click to expand...

mmmm is it gonna what you told me on the RR day? :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

no lol i had a change of heart i couldnt see me enjoying owning a french car  :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Adam-tt said:


> no lol i had a change of heart i couldnt see me enjoying owning a french car  :lol:


What are you getting then? Common do tell


----------



## Rocketr

Adam-tt said:


> no lol i had a change of heart i couldnt see me enjoying owning a french car  :lol:


Hope you took my advice


----------



## ades tt 180

renewed my ttoc membership...yeay..


----------



## Rocketr

Thought about cleaning my little red TT but will prob have to wait until the weekend


----------



## BaueruTc

Just forked out £325 for a set of Forge Adjustable Tie Bars. Hope they are easy to fit!


----------



## AfterHouR

Fitted a THS De-Cat and a shiny new SS exhaust


----------



## Mondo

...swapped an awkward-as-fook nut, holding my catch can in place, with an M6 wingnut. Should make it a bit easier to remove/reattach the can.

And while it was off, drained a bit more crap out of it. Still collecting whatever-the-fook it's catching. :?


----------



## M18NTT

No reverse light so, fuse check OK, bulb check OK. Then delved into the depths beneath the battery holder to (try to) change the switch (or at least test it). I couldn't even find the bugger, let alone replace it. All back together after two hours of faffing about.

Now cold and wet and it's booked in to local independent on Friday - which is what I should have done in the first place. I'm far too long in the tooth for car DIY. I didn't enjoy it when I was younger and I certainly enjoy it even less now. :x


----------



## neilc

Drove my brothers V6 to the TT shop for some new brakes


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Changed 4 spark plugs


----------



## TT Boycie

Relentless 3" downpipe and sports cat arrived from the US. No customs charges to pay either 
SFS 80mm TIP arrived too.
Ordered clear corners and sidelights, and busy trying to find the receipt to return yet another Maf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

Taken a deposit on my car


----------



## neilc

Adam-tt said:


> Taken a deposit on my car


Well done Adam and good luck.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my new H&R and eibach spacers 8mm front and 12mm rear..... Really happy with the rear...the fronts need some getting used to. Had to do this as a future BBK needs a minimum 8mm front spacer. :?

Damien.


----------



## Adam-tt

neilc said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken a deposit on my car
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Adam and good luck.
Click to expand...

Cheers neil its a shame really as i can tell the TT will not be looked after by this guy all he was interested in was how fast it was


----------



## Gazzer

Adam you do know that having taken a deposit you have to now sell the car in time given, also IF he pulls out of the deal you DO NOT have to refund the deposit


----------



## TTSPORT666

Adam-tt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken a deposit on my car
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Adam and good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers neil its a shame really as i can tell the TT will not be looked after by this guy all he was interested in was how fast it was
Click to expand...

Adam have i missed something here?? how come you are selling your pride and joy? :?

Damien.


----------



## kazinak

quote="TTSPORT666"]


Adam-tt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken a deposit on my car
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Adam and good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers neil its a shame really as i can tell the TT will not be looked after by this guy all he was interested in was how fast it was
Click to expand...

Adam have i missed something here?? how come you are selling your pride and joy? :?

Damien.[/quote]

he is probably moving to bmw :lol:


----------



## Steve-c

Adam-tt said:


> Taken a deposit on my car


Give him it back - DONT DO IT <<< KEEP HER !!!!!!!!!!! ..keep the car the Mr's has to go ...LOL


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted my new H&R and eibach spacers 8mm front and 12mm rear..... Really happy with the rear...the fronts need some getting used to. Had to do this as a future BBK needs a minimum 8mm front spacer. :?
> 
> Damien.


Pics, mate. I know QSs are wider at the rear, but 12mm seems a little small. Dunno; need to see.

And what future BBK do you have in mind? Lots to choose from, and I just KNOW you'll have done lots of research. :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

TTSPORT666 said:


> Adam have i missed something here?? how come you are selling your pride and joy? :?
> 
> Damien.


Hard times lol need better mpg really now 


Steve-c said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken a deposit on my car
> 
> 
> 
> Give him it back - DONT DO IT <<< KEEP HER !!!!!!!!!!! ..keep the car the Mr's has to go ...LOL
Click to expand...

Shes already gone lol


----------



## Adam-tt

kazinak said:


> he is probably moving to bmw :lol:


I was lol cant find the type i want with less then 100,000 miles on the clock


----------



## TTSPORT666

I am sorry to hear that Adam... Really hope to see you back in a TTmk1 soon pal... :-?

Damien.


----------



## Adam-tt

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am sorry to hear that Adam... Really hope to see you back in a TTmk1 soon pal... :-?
> 
> Damien.


Same here, will still be tagging along to as many meets as i can do


----------



## dbbloke

Replaced the Temperature Sensor for a REAL AUDI one, not a BERU one.

Actually yesterday, but today I got some time to take some readings.
Hoping the cold start issues have gone now, seem to have so far.
The MAF is up from 219 to 232 g/s  scary quick in the rain, really need a 3" DP and exhaust now .
Misfire seems better, almost perfect at one point.
Car does not have the head gasket overheat smell anymore.

Interestingly, the temperature on the 49c is showing 88 to 89. Takes ages to get to this temperature. Before it was at 98-102 in no time!! In Torque it's showing 90-92 so seems the in-board air con display is wrong.
Boost is strong all the time all over the rev range.

*FFS, if you have a temperature sensor and it's not a genuine one then change it now.*
BTW, got my genuine one from Poland Ebay for 15 quid.

All was going well, went for a drive, got 1km down the road floored it in 3rd, accelerated like mental and the top radiator hose came off. At this point MAF went up to 292.5g/s. All water in the road, car steaming, made it home and car temp got up to 115  Seems fine, filled with water then added some comma coolant for the moment.
Shit, just done the coolant perfect. Think I didn't tighten it back perhaps although looks like the clip is a little out of shape on the top rad plastic thing.
Anyhow now the car is almost perfect, need to re-do the coolant again. Bugger.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new H&R and eibach spacers 8mm front and 12mm rear..... Really happy with the rear...the fronts need some getting used to. Had to do this as a future BBK needs a minimum 8mm front spacer. :?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics, mate. I know QSs are wider at the rear, but 12mm seems a little small. Dunno; need to see.
> 
> And what future BBK do you have in mind? Lots to choose from, and I just KNOW you'll have done lots of research. :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi Raymond
The rear looks spot on in my opinion..really happy.. looks awesome.  I had 15's on the rear for a while about 6 months ago and they looked silly then went to 10's. 12's look correct. Plus i want to lower her a tad more front and rear without any rubbing. 
Andy mentioned Tarox tonight as a good solution, so with the slimmer designed tarox i might get away with a 5mm front spacer. I will have to study which calipers will fit with the look i am after. I am swaying slightly away from the Brembo GT's at the moment. I really want something lightweight plus technically and aesthetically pleasing behind my qs alloy. The tarox B32 6 pot in metallic red looks really nice. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Oh god, let's hope it doesn't take as long as your coilover mission. :wink:

Or my own BBK saga... :?

:lol:

More grist for the BBK mill; later 911TT front brakes (notice I said 911TT, not 993TT; not sure when it changed) are slightly smaller than what I'm getting, slightly lighter as a result, and are monobloc calipers. Would probably have got those if I'd realised, but the ones I've got should be more than adequate. 

Happy hunting. But some advice; buy a made-up kit. The money saved in piecing it together yourself doesn't nearly compensate for the time and hassle. Research, buy a kit, get it fitted. Time to execution - a week, tops. 

6 months later and I've only got one caliper... :lol:


----------



## Steve-c

i will use the BIG HAMMER...  :lol:


----------



## dbbloke

Replaced the coolant again.
This time took under an hour all up. Mixing up and adding / getting air out took most time.
Managed to do some Russian inspired under tray fixes as well, wish I'd got a quick release super strong steel under tray when I was there last.

Very Interesting point ...

Using 'mix of unknown ratio' from my brief emergency situation see last post, the temperature struggled to get over 78! So it seems G13 coolant has more correct thermal properties than comma stuff.
That said it could just be I had the ratio coolant rich or the new thermostat temporarily shit itself in the open position when it got a bit warm :roll:
After G13 its back to temp sitting at 88-89.

Car running and starting perfect still, just need sort out one injector now and save for relentless downpipe/Mani, 19 rims, fit decent stereo when I get a garage - sigh.


----------



## Steve-c

ordered more parts ((( gearbox ))) + FMIC + more Silicone pipes............love it

also have my insurance quote - including all the mod's + NEW Engine upgrade.

Well Happy with Price !!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gave the qS a good winter clean and detail


----------



## Guzi

Had a change of Haldex oil and new Coolant bottle fitted.


----------



## Guzi

Adam-tt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken a deposit on my car
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Adam and good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers neil its a shame really as i can tell the TT will not be looked after by this guy all he was interested in was how fast it was
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear Adam


----------



## Adam-tt

not having much luck atm the guy cant afford to insure the car so its back up for sale


----------



## tom2018

Tightened up my front brembo caliper as it was loose stupid bloody thing

And ordered a new haldex earthing cable from audi as mine was it 2 pieces 

Tom


----------



## Duggy

Adam-tt said:


> not having much luck atm the guy cant afford to insure the car so its back up for sale


You'd have thought he'd of checked before he came and wasted your time mate :evil:

Was he having it with all the mods on, that might be a problem?

Best of luck

John


----------



## Adam-tt

yeah he was having it with everything on the car but hes 2/3 years older then me im paying just under £500 with everything on insurance yet he was getting quotes of 3-4k :?


----------



## Duggy

Adam-tt said:


> yeah he was having it with everything on the car but hes 2/3 years older then me im paying just under £500 with everything on insurance yet he was getting quotes of 3-4k :?


Doesn't sound right :? Even taking no claims into account I would have thought it would have been lower than that :?


----------



## 4ndrew

Sounds like an excuse to back out of the sale to me... They're surely not the best he could do...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgp-tt

Did you given him his deposit back?


----------



## TT Boycie

Where does he live Adam? Could be a postcode thing. When I moved from Bournemouth to Newcastle 7 years ago my insurance for my impreza went from £480 to £991


----------



## richyboy

Fitted my bargain aero wipers off eBay total of £40 for genuine kit


----------



## captpicard

i swapped my mirror caps.............










and covered the rear lens with SPI film...


----------



## Steve-c

today i played about with wheels spacers ......and raised her 10mm on the rear

tried 10mm spacers on fronts and 20mm spacers on rear -


















2morrow i will try 15mm spacers on the rear and take her back down 10mm..on the rear again.
modified bump stops !!!!!!! i need.

Shot with only 10mm spacers on front [email protected] lowered all round.


----------



## Adam-tt

Duggy said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he was having it with everything on the car but hes 2/3 years older then me im paying just under £500 with everything on insurance yet he was getting quotes of 3-4k :?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound right :? Even taking no claims into account I would have thought it would have been lower than that :?
Click to expand...

hes only been driving 8months so it might be true


4ndrew said:


> Sounds like an excuse to back out of the sale to me... They're surely not the best he could do...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2





jgp-tt said:


> Did you given him his deposit back?


still have deposit atm He came around this evening saying he does still 100% want the car and hes going to buy it and take it off the road for 4 months till hes got 1years ncb hes meant to be giving me £1200 tomorrow and the rest next week so we shall see :?


----------



## Duggy

Adam-tt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he was having it with everything on the car but hes 2/3 years older then me im paying just under £500 with everything on insurance yet he was getting quotes of 3-4k :?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound right :? Even taking no claims into account I would have thought it would have been lower than that :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes only been driving 8months so it might be true
Click to expand...

It scares me to death knowing someone with 8 months experience could be driving your car 

Surprised the government has never put restrictions on people with minimal experience driving cars with more than 100 bhp :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

True John ,a powerful car in the hands of an inexperienced driver is like a weapon. I think a new driver has to work his or her way way to a more powerful car. I am sure there are a few exceptions to this rule. But for the main stay this is a fact. :?

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

I got my TT after only 8 months driving, but I feel I'm a sensible person. I know a lot of people with way more experience that I wouldn't let behind the wheel of my car!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouble4

putting a rack and pinion on today..... glad it is on a TT as other Audis it is on second tier TT on subframe thank you Whew!

still 4 hour job .... always learning something new...  

leave tuesday for FL...... FIXXFEST Show in Bradenton, FL..... yess 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wished my qs had a 5cld turbo or a v6..... :? Owning a 1.8t is like dating a gorgeous woman with great figure and lovely to handle....but with no personality....  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Guzi

Ordered a load of Meguiars cleaning products.


----------



## barton TT

I fitted my new Battery  no more non starts on cold winter days.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wound my front coils down a bit to accommodate new 8mm front spacers. Will have to see how she settles? 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wound my front coils down a bit to accommodate new 8mm front spacers. Will have to see how she settles?
> 
> Damien.


I think it's about time we saw some pics ;-)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Will do John...hopefully get some nice snaps tomorrow... 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Got a set of old style 19" RS6 5x100 9J for £130! Bargain! Now to get an 8J set for staggered fitment! A little excessive but I can sell the second set as a staggered set once I have the lot 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> Got a set of old style 19" RS6 5x100 9J for £130! Bargain! Now to get an 8J set for staggered fitment! A little excessive but I can sell the second set as a staggered set once I have the lot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Excellent! And I know of one buyer you'd have for your spare staggered set... :wink:

Shipping to Blighty might be tricky (i.e. expensive) though. :?


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a set of old style 19" RS6 5x100 9J for £130! Bargain! Now to get an 8J set for staggered fitment! A little excessive but I can sell the second set as a staggered set once I have the lot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! And I know of one buyer you'd have for your spare staggered set... :wink:
> 
> Shipping to Blighty might be tricky (i.e. expensive) though. :?
Click to expand...

Might that interested party be you? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hjtt

Today i ............ordered our 40mm springs !!


----------



## M18NTT

Reverse light fixed - wiring not switch - and fitted LED replacement lamp. Now plenty bright enough to see where I'm going now that the goddam local council have decided to switch our street lamps off in the evenings to save money.


----------



## Duggy

readerj001 said:


> Reverse light fixed - wiring not switch - and fitted LED replacement lamp. Now plenty bright enough to see where I'm going now that the goddam local council have decided to switch our street lamps off in the evenings to save money.


What led reversing light did you go for?

I've just moved house and reversing onto the drive between two hedges is a nightmare in the dark. Standard reversing light is useless!

John


----------



## M18NTT

Duggy said:


> What led reversing light did you go for?
> 
> I've just moved house and reversing onto the drive between two hedges is a nightmare in the dark. Standard reversing light is useless!
> 
> John


Hi John. I used these from mylitco - 21 LED No Canbus Error http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1 ... AGB%3A3160

Quite expensive but they come as a pair so I fitted the other one in the rear fog. The reverse light is very good. Much brighter than the standard 382 filament but then it should be at that price. There are probably much cheaper available on e-bay but I've used this company before and they are really good if you have any problems offering some good old fashion customer service.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> ...Might that interested party be you? ...


Might be... :roll:

...confirmed the S8 pads I bought for the calipers actually fit (for 1/3 the price of 911 pads) and that the anti-squeal shim things fit the pistons. Phew.  Also tightened up a few JCS clips around the DV and checked for faults - none, particularly the one about a problem between turbo and DV i.e. a leak. So might try for a run and see if I can't re-discover the lost 10bhp.

But not tomorrow - I'll be watching my countrymen put 15 brave Scots & true to the sword.


----------



## Ian_W

Cleaned the blocked drain hole in the fuel filler neck


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ian_W said:


> Cleaned the blocked drain hole in the fuel filler neck


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry pal made me laugh....thanks for sharing.. 

Damien.


----------



## stortford

Finished painting the rear quarter of a mk2 after it being victim to some that with a screwdriver.


----------



## Gone

.... refurbished my winter wheels (OEM RS4 9-spokes)

Well OK it's taken a few days over a couple of weekends but today I got some paint on.

£60 or so for filler, wet n dry, paint. tack rags and IPA from my workplace shhh

They need a pro refurb really so nothing to lose by having a go, turned out OK if I do say so myself  pics in due course

Should get through a couple of winters before they get too shabby!


----------



## conlechi

Fitted my new luggage net 

Mark


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> Fitted my new luggage net  Mark


Hi Mark, Where any special tools required & any real probs encountered. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Hoggy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new luggage net  Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark, Where any special tools required & any real probs encountered. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy , 
It took me a while to get my head around it as it came with no instructions :? but once in front of me it was pretty straight forward :wink:

Mark


----------



## simno44

... thaught about Cleaning my Cream Leather Seats and Blue Roof.. then realised i actually dont have a clue in ether direction..
any advice? links? Do's or Dont's gents?


----------



## Hjtt

Today we went here in the tt such a nice drive !


----------



## Jamie948

Drove my TTR for the first time with the roof down because I saw someone else driving their convertible with their roof down so I deemed it acceptable 8)


----------



## Hjtt

Jamie948 said:


> Drove my TTR for the first time with the roof down because I saw someone else driving their convertible with their roof down so I deemed it acceptable 8)


lol fair play to ya !


----------



## aaron_tt

Hjtt said:


> Today we went here in the tt such a nice drive !


My missus took our little one their the other week, but she said she didn't rate it and wouldn't go again. How'd you find it?


----------



## neilc

Set up my computer in our new house amongst a load of boxes


----------



## Pete

I cleared the finance on my TT and now own every bit of it ! Eight months early. The modifying begins, well next month.


----------



## Hjtt

aaron_tt said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today we went here in the tt such a nice drive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My missus took our little one their the other week, but she said she didn't rate it and wouldn't go again. How'd you find it?
Click to expand...

its better than it was years go , but we wont be going again it wasnt the best at all m8


----------



## Hjtt

Pete said:


> I cleared the finance on my TT and now own every bit of it ! Eight months early. The modifying begins, well next month.


well done pete


----------



## 4ndrew

Had big plans for washing and waxing, but when it came to waxing it was too cold and condensation kept forming :-( cars nice and clean now at least, although most would ha e said it was nice and clean even before I started... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kalpz

Snowfoamed... Washed and Waxed the beast!


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> Set up my computer in our new house amongst a load of boxes


Congratulations Neil, glad you're finally in. Glad to see you got your priorities right ;-)

Our broadband should finally be running tomorrow, I will be so glad to get off tapatalk!

John


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Set up my computer in our new house amongst a load of boxes


Played with Neils Mrs via our webcams :wink:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set up my computer in our new house amongst a load of boxes
> 
> 
> 
> Played with Neils Mrs via our webcams :wink:
Click to expand...

She was washing her hair and no not that hair :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew

Duggy said:


> Our broadband should finally be running tomorrow, I will be so glad to get off tapatalk!
> 
> John


I use tapatalk as preference over a laptop. I just like the ease of use. If I'm doing a write up I'll use the computer obviously...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gogs

Fitted the winter alloys


----------



## Diveratt

Winter wheels went on today


----------



## jamman

Eat my shorts Tony!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve-c

been temped to buy this HARD TOP alday ...........should i - - - shouldnt i [smiley=bomb.gif]

i spent a long time surfing to tring to find . 3" boost presser sensor pipe...(( i might have to mod one up ))

priced up , so more parts to finish the build.


----------



## Steve-c

just spent more money on upgrades 8) 8) , just want to get it all finished now , Mrs will say ' little Boys with there toys.


----------



## tom2018

Got maped by wak yesterday (saturday) 

Tom


----------



## Steve-c

tom2018 said:


> Got maped by wak yesterday (saturday)
> 
> Tom


so temped .......my self.,,,,mine could do with a wak  :lol:

finish my build , then book ...me thinks - if Wak will have her that is.


----------



## ryanmtt

Booked in @ TTS for a service on Wednesday @ noon !


----------



## Hjtt

Today i recived this .....


----------



## neilc

Had my coil pack recall done at Kings Lynn Audi. All done in 20 minutes and a nice coffee as well


----------



## Steve-c

feeling very pleased even tho ive spent a small fortune on this car , i know every nut and bolt personally.

many parts arrived ....
New Gearbox!!!!! ( my gate for first gear has completely gone.....) 
most the uprated mounts , Engine + gearbox mounts well please with them.

just waiting on parts to arrive.

oil cooler 
Exhaust 
gearbox seal
Fmic + 3" pipes 
uprated fuel rail + regulator 
fuel pump
injectors 
N75

hopping to have everything installed over the next cupple weeks ...so excited


----------



## Jay-tt225

Recieved my lowering springs and also took the car for a cambelt/ water pump change.
Spent all my money i put by for a map but owell better to be safe


----------



## Mondo

...got my 2nd caliper - woo-hoo! I'm ready to get them fitted! 

Also got some stuff from 034. Wak, if you're listening... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Flew in the cockpit of an airbus from Heathrow to Nice on my days off to visit my family....nothing beats takeoff and landing from the flight deck...as you accelerate down the runway... exasperating, sensational awesome stuff. And one of the privileges of my work.  And sadly one sensation a 1.8t will sadly never match..  Oh god i now need 500bhp

Damien.


----------



## VSPURS

TTSPORT666 said:


> Flew in the cockpit of an airbus from Heathrow to Nice on my days off to visit my family....nothing beats takeoff and landing from the flight deck...as you accelerate down the runway... exasperating, sensational awesome stuff. And one of the privileges of my work.  And sadly one sensation a 1.8t will sadly never match..  Oh god i now need 500bhp
> 
> Damien.


Not so sure about that!
I'll happily sell you mine. 562bhp 573lb/ft.


----------



## richyboy

Ordered 40mm lowering springs and poly top mounts lets hope I can still get in my drive after fitting?


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> Ordered 40mm lowering springs


About time Rich :wink:


----------



## richyboy

Oh yes ill have them done in next few weeks when I get a spare Saturday to pop to the garage then see if I can get in my drive ........ I'm thinking reverse in???


----------



## ryanmtt

Funnily enough I was speaking to Dave @ tts about lowering today :O


----------



## richyboy

How u get on with ur service then Ryan ?


----------



## ryanmtt

Yeah all good  would have done it myself but like to have the service book all stamped up correctly !


----------



## neilc

At the TT shop today just having some minor bits done and met Robert from a village 10 miles from my hometown who owns a 480BHP TTRS 8) Which is having a titanium exhaust fitted , wow its just so light !!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wow now that has to be a massive weight saving...Titanium zorst.... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wow now that has to be a massive weight saving...


I suspect his wallet got lightened the most. :wink:


----------



## stortford

Changed the temp sensor and fan switch.

Also polished the top of the inlet manifold because i don't like the horrible cast finish audit leave.
Its now so shiny that you can see your face in it


----------



## jays_225

TTSPORT666 said:


> Flew in the cockpit of an airbus from Heathrow to Nice on my days off to visit my family....nothing beats takeoff and landing from the flight deck...as you accelerate down the runway... exasperating, sensational awesome stuff. And one of the privileges of my work.  And sadly one sensation a 1.8t will sadly never match..  Oh god i now need 500bhp
> 
> Damien.


what is it you do, i currently work at heathrow but wont not for the airlines, i would however love to do a flight deck take off and landing


----------



## Skeee

jays_225 said:


> ................work at heathrow but wont not for the airlines, ....................


I did five days work experience at Gatwick. Does that count? 

Have since been in one or two ( :roll: ) flight decks, some whilst airborne, as well. However the last time I did a landing I crashed miserably. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Just as well it was the Sim. :lol:


----------



## jays_225

Skeee said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................work at heathrow but wont not for the airlines, ....................
> 
> 
> 
> I did five days work experience at Gatwick. Does that count?
> 
> Have since been in one or two ( :roll: ) flight decks, some whilst airborne, as well. However the last time I did a landing I crashed miserably. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Just as well it was the Sim. :lol:
Click to expand...

that was meant to say i dont work for the airlines not wont :lol: i do the sim games im pretty sure i would be better at that then real life :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Helped Adam fit a mapped ecu! And the car stated 1st time! Phew

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamG

Rich196 said:


> Helped Adam fit a mapped ecu! And the car stated 1st time! Phew
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Haha the fact you were so surprised it actually started worried me but at least it did!! Shame about the output and the fact my horn doesn't work! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But at least I can get to work tomorrow lol! :lol:

Cheers again Rich!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jays_225

the a4 has gone in for its service and i have been given a 62 plate a4 2.0tdi saloon and it is great, the bang and olufsen system is great, the dab is rubbish but im in love with it.


----------



## Peter TT225

Today I had my clutch master cylinder replaced (at AMD Woking). My God, what a difference it made! Gear changing is so smooth now, while clutch pedal light and biting point much higher 8) Anyone having 'sticky' pedal/gear-knob, have a look at your master cyliders :wink: £230 is a reasonable price for such improvement :wink:


----------



## Steve-c

i moved car in to our workshop yard today , if weather holds out this weekend,

will start NEW Gearbox + seals to be installed along with ....
+hi grade oil 
New lower front subframe 
New lower front arms
bushes - upgraded defcon 
3" downpipe ,

excited yes. 8)


----------



## dbbloke

Spent 10 hours fixing boost leaks.

Took off the front bumper, changed the really shitty supplied hose clips on the HG Motorsport Intercooler
(2 of which on the exit from the intercooler were broken) with standard 45 pence jubilee clips from jayar. The silicone is bulging a little now.

Tightened all other boost hoses, I mean ALL.

Replaced most of the vacuum hoses with new hose, only stopped because I ran out of clips.

The crimped on one from the top of the throttle body is a bastard to take off. Needed a big hacksaw after breaking the end of a pair of side cutters.

Changed the Stock DV for a replacement 007P, hoping this one doesn't develop a leak, forge guarantee anyhow (you cant clamp an oem one on its vacuum nipple but forge has a longer nipple, so although I'm worried the seal will leak again i prefer to have every bloody hose you can see clamped with a screw on clamp rather than worry about a possible Forge issue).

Cleaned the throttle body and polished it as well. It was clean anyhow, but polishing for an hour or so killed some time until i could borrow a car to buy more hose clips (brand new focus diesel - like driving a 4x4 offroader, seemed gutless but speedo said otherwise).

Polished the charge and inlet cause its finish got ruined in a car wash Poland after i left the oil cap off for a 1000km's or so. Nice interior fume smell 

Tightened up all the breather hoses, and the vacuum ones replaced and clamped on the bottom of the TB - really don't want leaks.

Butt Dyno says it's made a huge difference, like RR was 270 and i fixed the temp sensor and went up a lot like back to even more than it ever was, and now i just found boost leaks it's much quicker again!

Sure that's not all, took 11 hours. Bumper off is no fun once it gets dark. The more time that I PERSONALLY spend on the car it improves a LOT. Also, you know what how been done and how well its been done .


----------



## Guzi

Had a full set of PS3's fitted. And yesterday left a TT owners club card on a red 225 in the gym car park.


----------



## andyrb

Debadged the rear end, clayed the little lady and Meguired the lot.......Very happy with the results.


----------



## mullum

Debadging FTW


----------



## TTQ2K2

Washed her for the first time in 3+ months...had to get the dust off.  Driven not quite 30 miles in that time too. 

cheers.


----------



## gogs

Fitted my OSIR stereo surround I bought from another forum member.

Also have new rear discs and pads


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Spent today cutting..cutting..and more cutting the air box to stealth the 
K&N S2000 filter aka Wak style :roll: 
Nick.


----------



## nilrem

Fitted my Phenolic intake manifold spacer courtesy of Bill at Badger 5.....Good times

Then tried to replace the dog bone bushes and both bolts that hold the mount to the subframe sheared.....Bad times

Cleaned up the engine bay by moving the relays and a few pipes in prep for my catch can....Good times


----------



## nightyard

drove 200 miles :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Saw 280bhp on the liquid coming home from Staines... 

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Nice, mines a bit lacking at the moment, can't seem to get over 243 :-( changed my dv today back to OEM, and am down another 3bhp... So the 007 will be back on fairly quickly. Next on the list is a new MAF. Don't think I have any boost leaks, but thought that last time too...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonksy26

I got 269 on my liquid today  I do know about 2 boost leaks though which need new pipes which are on the way


----------



## tonksy26

Made myself a boost leak tester


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Saw 280bhp on the liquid coming home from Staines...
> 
> Damien.


It's the Wak effect... :wink:

Don't know how much difference it makes in different gears, I was in 3rd, but my liquid showed 237bhp earlier :?

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hey John.... I do my power runs in 4th gear, from 2k on wards all the way to the red line as possible... 

I am going to Hong Kong this month John, will have a brusky for you in the champions bar... [smiley=cheers.gif]

Damien.


----------



## nordic

Went to replace exhaust manifold to turbo gasket and ended up replacing both turbo and the exhaust manifold with all ancillaries. Found 2 blown gaskets, 1 manifold crack at turbo mount and 2 cracks on hot side of the turbo. Turbo impeller was touching the hot side housing and causing whooooooo sound on spin up. A week of work (mostly waiting for parts), and a badly scratched wallet.

Car runs sweet.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Car got hit by a falling branch this morning, just been out to check on any damage and there is a scratch running all along the drivers door and rear quarter. bugger :evil: hope it's not too deep and will m/c polish out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Steve-c

gona sort my Hybrid Turbo today......will i have it on time time for Xmas

found a Hard TOP roof so temped but means i carnt have turbo one or the other [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hey John.... I do my power runs in 4th gear, from 2k on wards all the way to the red line as possible...
> 
> I am going to Hong Kong this month John, will have a brusky for you in the champions bar... [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Hi Damien,

Yeah, I thought it was a bit optimistic... :lol:

Best you have a couple for me 8) I'm over there in January, got to get my Chinese visa sorted before Christmas, as the date will be a short notice, as I need to see a product build

Mot at the end of the month, so I will get them to put the Milltek on at the same time  , also need a thermostat as mine is sticking 

John


----------



## tom2018

Fitted my liquid tt gauge, and replaced my haldex earth strap, apart from the bolt broke of the car, so i had to drill throughh from the spare tyre well and put a normal bolt through

Tom


----------



## L33JSA

Rich196 said:


> Helped Adam fit a mapped ecu! And the car stated 1st time! Phew
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Course it started first time.......I don't sell dodgy parts :wink:


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helped Adam fit a mapped ecu! And the car stated 1st time! Phew
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Course it started first time.......I don't sell dodgy parts :wink:
Click to expand...

It wasn't that I was expecting there to be a complicated coding procedure. His boost is leaking everywhere so it didnt help it go faster sadly


----------



## AdamG

Rich196 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helped Adam fit a mapped ecu! And the car stated 1st time! Phew
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Course it started first time.......I don't sell dodgy parts :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't that I was expecting there to be a complete coding procedure. His boost is leaking everywhere so it didnt help it go faster sadly
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cannot believe what my qs achieved today?. My first 4th gear power run of the day and i get 287bhp on the liquid and not at 2deg but at 10.5deg outside temp....?? I am happy but bewildered to be honest.  The car is standard apart from a VTDA and wakmap and Uprated DV.

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cannot believe what my qs achieved today?. My first 4th gear power run of the day and i get 287bhp on the liquid and not at 2deg but at 10.5deg outside temp....?? I am happy but bewildered to be honest.  The car is standard apart from a VTDA and wakmap and Uprated DV.
> 
> Damien.


Wow , that's almost consistent just like a V6 :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

Rich196 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helped Adam fit a mapped ecu! And the car stated 1st time! Phew
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Course it started first time.......I don't sell dodgy parts :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't that I was expecting there to be a complicated coding procedure. His boost is leaking everywhere so it didnt help it go faster sadly
Click to expand...

I did tell him it would take about 5 mins!!!

Leaky boost isnt going to help anything though.


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> I did tell him it would take about 5 mins!!!
> 
> Leaky boost isnt going to help anything though.


Like everything, tis always alot easier the second time you do it, when its not in the dark and your having to use the car next day for work haha!


----------



## L33JSA

Rich196 said:


> Like everything, tis always alot easier the second time you do it, when its not in the dark and your having to use the car next day for work haha!


Least his started fine. Mine didnt, was missing it's tits off and wouldnt rev up!!!


----------



## AdamG

L33JSA said:


> I did tell him it would take about 5 mins!!!


You would say that - you were trying to sell it to me lol.... :roll: :lol:

Nah you were right - it was very simple in the end (especially compared to if I had the newer immobilser which I think is what Rich was thinking was the case and getting at with his scepticism lol) and always easier second time round/when you've done it before and know what you're doing.

Hopefully I can get her running right now to verify the ecu is actually mapped lol!!


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cannot believe what my qs achieved today?. My first 4th gear power run of the day and i get 287bhp on the liquid and not at 2deg but at 10.5deg outside temp....?? I am happy but bewildered to be honest.  The car is standard apart from a VTDA and wakmap and Uprated DV.
> 
> Damien.


Faulty MAF... :-*


----------



## The Lunatic Dreyfus

One crowbar, one mechanic and some brute force and ignorance = one removed heatshield.

No more (embarrasingly loud) clattering cold starts.

Next job, brakes.


----------



## DrrnCour

Drove the car 270 miles upto Chester, used just under 3/4 tank of petrol, which wasn't too bad, it's filty now though.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot believe what my qs achieved today?. My first 4th gear power run of the day and i get 287bhp on the liquid and not at 2deg but at 10.5deg outside temp....?? I am happy but bewildered to be honest.  The car is standard apart from a VTDA and wakmap and Uprated DV.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , that's almost consistent just like a V6 :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Nice one Neil...my qs just seems to get better and better as the engine loosens up.  My little qs seems to be trying to win me over...I was all ready to contemplate taking a walk to the dark side....And Mondo i am coming for ya...oh yeah baby watch out "imacomin"... [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...And Mondo i am coming for ya...oh yeah baby watch out "imacomin"... [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Damien.


You've already come for me, and beaten me. 286 at the RR, adjusted down for temp to 283. If only I could sort my leak I'd be 10bhp more in this weather, not 10bhp less. :?

Still, 993TTs going on on 15th, with any luck.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Be lovely if i could get consistency with that result though, mind you at 10.5 outside temp....my best run yet didn't need freezing cold outside air...hmmm water meth injection is the way to go methinks.. 

Looking forward to the brake pics Mondo.....Its been a long time coming...Longer than my coilovers 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

More to come.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> More to come.


You're such a tease... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Is that finally the other one....Sweet...  I do hope you buy your shoes instantly in pairs though.... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

My shoes weren't over £600! 

And yes, I've got all the bits now. I think. Need to recheck the pads in the calipers. Summat ain't right there... :?

Have another:









The disc is new but the bell isn't.


----------



## Rocketr

Had the car back on the rollers to see what she's like as standard. I knew it felt smoother than with the custom map I'd tried but couldn't believe the results:
Standard bhp = 247bhp and 257lb/ft !!!

Here's a pic of the smooth standard map over the custom map


----------



## TTSPORT666

I thought you would at least invest in a new bell end Mondo...You are being fashionably resourceful using someone else's used bell ends. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, well, I did scrape all the crap out of them. Amazing how much muck builds up in there. :roll:

Not quite a good polishing but they've come up trumps. :wink:

Mrs. Mondo asked me for an example of a _double entendre_, so I gave her one. [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

Rocketr said:


> Had the car back on the rollers to see what she's like as standard. I knew it felt smoother than with the custom map I'd tried but couldn't believe the results:
> Standard bhp = 247bhp and 257lb/ft !!!


What are TRD going to do about the remap?


----------



## Diveratt

Rocketr said:


> Had the car back on the rollers to see what she's like as standard. I knew it felt smoother than with the custom map I'd tried but couldn't believe the results:
> Standard bhp = 247bhp and 257lb/ft !!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the smooth standard map over the custom map


That's good for standard but if you have a couple of mods to help the air flow and it was a nice cold day I'm not that surprised. It looked a lot better than the RR day for sure


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rocketr said:


> Had the car back on the rollers to see what she's like as standard. I knew it felt smoother than with the custom map I'd tried but couldn't believe the results:
> Standard bhp = 247bhp and 257lb/ft !!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the smooth standard map over the custom map


Looking better Richard, shows she has a healthy base for a decent future map. :wink: Get yourself down to Wak its remarkable how it transformed my qs. The original gmbh map the qs leaves the factory with is a bit peaky.
You realise this when Wak weaves his magic and creates an awesome power curve around your engines personal health and capabilities. Anyhow one thing at a time, really happy she is running well, and a little above standard. My qs ran around 250bhp on the liquid before remap. 

Damien.


----------



## Rocketr

Diveratt said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the car back on the rollers to see what she's like as standard. I knew it felt smoother than with the custom map I'd tried but couldn't believe the results:
> Standard bhp = 247bhp and 257lb/ft !!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the smooth standard map over the custom map
> 
> 
> 
> That's good for standard but if you have a couple of mods to help the air flow and it was a nice cold day I'm not that surprised. It looked a lot better than the RR day for sure
Click to expand...

That's completely standard figures with air temp about 12c, no mods at all!


----------



## neilc

Great figures for a standard QS there. A Wak map would have a hell of an effect on a sweet running QS like yours.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Great figures for a standard QS there. A Wak map would have a hell of an effect on a sweet running QS like yours.


Took the words right out of my mouth Neil.... 

The true fun begins after a visit to Wak.... :wink: As long as your qs doesn't put out more bhp and torque than mine after a visit to Wak, we can stay on friendly terms Richard.... :wink: lol.

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Maybe Richard's liquid works properly Damien :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Maybe Richard's liquid works properly Damien :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't burst my bubble Mr Crayford sir....

shit can liquids tell porkys?

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Ask Wak about the accuracy of the liquid gauge :wink:

Only messing


----------



## Steve-c

i wondering about uk deliveries ....

order parts from Hong kong , Monday arrived today ........... 8)

orders parts from Birmingham 7 days ago - still not arrive ...... [smiley=argue.gif]

very very annoying !


----------



## Rocketr

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great figures for a standard QS there. A Wak map would have a hell of an effect on a sweet running QS like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth Neil....
> 
> The true fun begins after a visit to Wak.... :wink: As long as your qs doesn't put out more bhp and torque than mine after a visit to Wak, we can stay on friendly terms Richard.... :wink: lol.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Cheers Neil and Damien, does give me confidence that little red is a great car!
Right where's that number for wak so I can achieve the best QS stage 1 figures  lol


----------



## neilc

Dont go there Richard what with Damien on 287BHP , Raymond on 280 , will you be able to compete :wink:


----------



## Rocketr

neilc said:


> Dont go there Richard what with Damien on 287BHP , Raymond on 280 , will you be able to compete :wink:


Lol that's a tempting slippery slope but could be tempted just to see


----------



## Duggy

Booked the TT in for its first mot in my ownership... Lets hope it's  on Monday, not [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Also having the thermostat changed and Milltek sports cats (thanks Kevin) and resonated Milltek centre and back box fitted


----------



## staners1

Duggy said:


> Booked the TT in for its first mot in my ownership... Lets hope it's  on Monday, not [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Also having the thermostat changed and Milltek sports cats (thanks Kevin) and resonated Milltek centre and back box fitted


hope she passes :? if not you no where i am :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Got my insurance renewal through. £477. Not bad at all


----------



## Mondo

Brendanb86 said:


> Got my insurance renewal through. £477. Not bad at all


You do know you're gonna have to declare all those mods eventually... :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

To my pleasant surprise, this is actually including all of my mods! Almost everything I've done to my car is OEM so it made the different of about £36!


----------



## Duggy

staners1 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked the TT in for its first mot in my ownership... Lets hope it's  on Monday, not [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Also having the thermostat changed and Milltek sports cats (thanks Kevin) and resonated Milltek centre and back box fitted
> 
> 
> 
> hope she passes :? if not you no where i am :lol:
Click to expand...

I certainly do :wink:


----------



## sussexbythesea

picked my TT up from the Indy together with a new MOT 

My first with this car so not without expense, rear coil spring and front track control arm replacement  but no other advisories  and VAGCOM is only comms issue with the alarm siren suggesting that the batteries have 'expired' :!:

On the short journey home it felt so much smoother and the temp reached 90 due to a stat change 

Just need some weather now for a proper run :roll:

Peter


----------



## mullum

Congrats


----------



## actionman37

sussexbythesea said:


> Just need some weather now for a proper run :roll:
> 
> Peter


weather for a proper run?? i thought quattro was meant to be for all weather? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR

Handed my notice in.....well in a matter of hours. Right at year end just what my boss needs


----------



## Hjtt

TerryCTR said:


> Handed my notice in.....well in a matter of hours. Right at year end just what my boss needs


Gosh you got another job to go to m8.


----------



## sussexbythesea

actionman37 said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some weather now for a proper run :roll:
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> weather for a proper run?? i thought quattro was meant to be for all weather? :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: point taken actionman37....just trying to minimise the extra detailing if possible 



mullum said:


> Congrats


Cheers Mullum....


----------



## TerryCTR

Hjtt said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handed my notice in.....well in a matter of hours. Right at year end just what my boss needs
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh you got another job to go to m8.
Click to expand...

Yes finally I have managed to escape and get another position. It's going to get nasty as I'm not working my full notice period so being the accountant that will cause issues with it being year end soon


----------



## Thailand_TT

Cleaned the leather interior with Liquid Leather's gentle cleaner. Then gave the seats the once over with their leather conditioner. Well happy with the results and looks like I don't need the scuffmaster after all.


----------



## M18NTT

..........took a trip to TTS to get a 4 wheel alignment check after I had the A-Max springs fitted. They also sorted a slight knocking which I'd noticed since having the springs fitted.Turned out to be a drop link on the front that hadn't been tightened up correctly by the garage that fitted them  .

TTS were great, loads of advice and plenty of suggestions about upgrades. I was there about an hour and a half and spent the best part of £3k (in my mind) but full service is next on the agenda before maybe a change of exhaust. I quite liked the "Y" Blueflame they had hanging on the wall. I want something that sounds a bit meatier without being too loud. I've always been a bit of a sucker for pipes. On my previous (bikes) the sky was the limit (in the good old days I'm not even sure if there was a decibel limit) so screaming Piper spannies (on two strokes) or Yoshimura pipes (on 4 strokes). Loud enough to make your ears bleed. It's probably why my kids still complain when I play music too loud. Regrettably I'm now as deaf as a post.


----------



## Mondo

...sold my old OEM ARBs, towing eye, rear ballast, a few metal bits around the ballast and two Porsche disc bells to a local scrappy for... £3! Woo-hoo!

Almost enough for a pint. :?


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> ...
> Almost enough for a pint. :?


Not in Surrey it's not :wink:


----------



## Mondo

You're right, cousin; it's nowhere _near _enough for a pint darn Sarf... :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> You're right, cousin; it's nowhere _near _enough for a pint darn Sarf... :?












Not enough for a pint??? Time to brew your own: about 24p a pint.  

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Well, I just looked away from the till when I bought my Hogs Back Brewery beer this morning, to be consumed in an hour or so when Wales continue their 60-year losing streak against the ABs.


----------



## Rocketr

Took little red for a short blat about today after giving the tuners a 2nd chance with a remap, and its so much better! More torque at the beginning and still pulls smooth and strong up to the redline. Not sure what figures it would be but must be close to 275bhp and 300lb/ft now!! Choo choo


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted winter wheels


----------



## Mike46

As it was such lovely weather :roll: thought I would get under the car and sort my exhaust out!

Still filthy but atleast its flush!


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> As it was such lovely weather :roll: thought I would get under the car and sort my exhaust out!
> 
> Still filthy but atleast its flush!


Wheyyyyy all the piss taking and peer pressure paid off!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeee

Mike46 said:


> As it was such lovely weather :roll: ..................


I went for a splash in the puddles. 
Downhill, on a notorious 'roller-coaster' hill, I half pressed the throttle and heard a faint whoosh with absolutely no power at all. 
Looking at the dash, saw the ESP (Traction) light flashing! Really? Wheel-spinning in sixth at 40? Downhill!
_It is very wet here in the West Country!_


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it was such lovely weather :roll: thought I would get under the car and sort my exhaust out!
> 
> Still filthy but atleast its flush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheyyyyy all the piss taking and peer pressure paid off!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Haha, was only cos I was getting my car MOT ready! :roll: I quite like the wheel barrow look! Lol


----------



## Duggy

Dropped the TT off for mot, new thermostat and best of all the fitting of my milltek and sports cats

Pics later 

John


----------



## Duggy

Duggy said:


> Dropped the TT off for mot, new thermostat and best of all the fitting of my milltek and sports cats
> 
> Pics later
> 
> John


Well it's passed it's mot, a few of advisories for cv gaiter, light misting on rear dampers (excuse found for Bilsteins) and rear discs slightly corroded (new they were close, brake gab will sort that)

Milltek sounds a lot better and hopefully sports cats will prove beneficial when it's mapped by the master 8)










Hopefully no temp issues, now the thermostats done

Had it all done at RPM in Malvern, only around the corner and an excellent service, would recommend as they are interested in mods 

John


----------



## Duggy

One for Damien










I've out 666'd you :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Adam-tt

Went to my first funeral :-(

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duggy

Adam-tt said:


> Went to my first funeral :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


Never a good thing, I've been to three this year, all cancer, a horrible disease


----------



## tom2018

Passed my mot, no advisorys and had my 2 new front tyres fitted 

Tom


----------



## Adam-tt

Duggy said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my first funeral :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Never a good thing, I've been to three this year, all cancer, a horrible disease
Click to expand...

This was cancer too :-( awful thing

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer

Adam-tt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my first funeral :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Never a good thing, I've been to three this year, all cancer, a horrible disease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was cancer too :-( awful thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

sorry to hear this adam, was it a family member or close friend bud?


----------



## Audiphil

Sorry to hear that, this awful disease seems to take out the good folk and in such a painful way

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my first funeral :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Never a good thing, I've been to three this year, all cancer, a horrible disease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was cancer too :-( awful thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear this adam, was it a family member or close friend bud?
Click to expand...

my dad

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT Boycie

Adam-tt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my first funeral :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Never a good thing, I've been to three this year, all cancer, a horrible disease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was cancer too :-( awful thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear mate. Hope your ok.


----------



## Hjtt

Changed the rear pads on the car !! Good job i did too !!


----------



## oldhipp

Booked the car in this Thursday for fitting of Apex springs and FK sports shocks


----------



## Mondo

Adam-tt said:


> ...my dad...


Oh, fook.  Deepest sympathies, mate. Never a fun time. Only consolation is you and he did it the right way around. Only thing worse than losing a parent is losing a child.

Chin up. The clouds will pass.


----------



## VSeager

Received my relentless decat and downpipe


----------



## Hjtt

Had my windows tinted , post pic's up tomoz


----------



## gogs

Mondo said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my dad...
Click to expand...

I lost my dad in 2001 to cancer mate, he was only 49, my Deepest sympathies go out to you Adam


----------



## Audiphil

Drove an A4 Quattro whist the dealer fixes the mark on the door that should not be there, liked the Quattro in the wet and DSG but shocking on fuel


----------



## Rich196

VSeager said:


> Received my relentless decat and downpipe


Nice one, Darren will love you for that!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Driving home in slow stop-start traffic this evening I had some idiot sitting a few inches off my back bumper - being that close to me isn't going to make the traffic go any faster or him get home any sooner! Really want to do the twin break light conversion now so anyone doing the same I'd blind the fracker so he backs off... :twisted: 
It did also make me think about super bright LEDs for the high-level brake lights 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

Never a good thing, I've been to three this year, all cancer, a horrible disease [/quote]
This was cancer too :-( awful thing

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2[/quote]
sorry to hear this adam, was it a family member or close friend bud?[/quote]
my dad

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

Hi Adam
I am so sorry to hear this. I wish you all my condolences. I lost my dad nearly 2 years ago to to lung cancer...he was fit and well and just taken retirement, then he got ill so quickly and we lost him in the space of 2 and a half months. There is nothing anyone can say or do right now. But having been through this very difficult situation myself, i can say your dad will become a part of you. I can honestly say there is not a day that goes by i don't miss my dad. When we lost him it was as if someone turned all the lights out..and such a feeling of emptiness. He was a great man and a true car fanatic, loved his cars especially his audi's. The main reason i am a car nut myself.
Be there for your mum Adam, as i am sure you are. All the very best mate. Feel free to pm me if you want to.

Damien.


----------



## Hjtt

today i washed the car and the tints have been done here is a pic










also my caliper paint came today so will be doing that tomoz !!


----------



## sallyday10

Collected my car from the bodyshop after having the passenger sill and rear bumper section re-painted.

The sill looks fine, but the bumper section has a run in it and hasn't been masked-up properly giving some over-spray onto the dividing area.

Full of anticipation at seeing the job done, as I bought the car needing these 2 little areas re-painting.

From high to low when I got the car to an area where I could see the rather poor quality of workmanship.

Not happy at all - she will be going back.

:x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## tonksy26

Hjtt said:


>


Nasty dint in the front wing.

Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty dint in the front wing.
> 
> Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.
Click to expand...

Is the rear end jacked up? 

Damien.


----------



## Hjtt

tonksy26 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty dint in the front wing.
> 
> Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.
Click to expand...

It is a nasty dent it happen before we picked the car up its on my to do list!! The plate again is bolted on m8


----------



## Hjtt

TTSPORT666 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty dint in the front wing.
> 
> Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the rear end jacked up?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Lol nope that's how it sits I do have a set of 40mm springs to go on when I get time , it's not long had a new set of dampers on both sides


----------



## Baalthazaar

Bit the bullet went to the stealers for new timing belt kit€520 poorer but two years guarantee richer....going to rev the nuts off her now!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Baalthazaar said:


> Bit the bullet went to the stealers for new timing belt kit€520 poorer but two years guarantee richer....going to rev the nuts off her now!


Hi Baalthazaar,
Did you manage to go to Milltek on your travels recently?
Nick


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty dint in the front wing.
> 
> Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The plate again is bolted on m8
Click to expand...

NO!!!!!!!


----------



## simno44

Filled her up for the first time and came to realise that maybe I can live with the fuel gauge after all. 
Using half full as "just on red"


----------



## Baalthazaar

ChallonaTTer said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit the bullet went to the stealers for new timing belt kit€520 poorer but two years guarantee richer....going to rev the nuts off her now!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Baalthazaar,
> Did you manage to go to Milltek on your travels recently?
> Nick
Click to expand...

Hi nick sorry we couldn't agree a time and date this week so your man is looking into alternatives.


----------



## Hjtt

Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.[/quote]
The plate again is bolted on m8[/quote]

NO!!!!!!![/quote]

Why u say no ?? I have done that cause there was quite a few numberplate thefts so thought I would play safe and make it harder for them to take off , I'll admit it dnt look the best but hey


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> Also how is your front number plate on? Looks bolted on.


The plate again is bolted on m8[/quote]

NO!!!!!!![/quote]

Why u say no ?? I have done that cause there was quite a few numberplate thefts so thought I would play safe and make it harder for them to take off , I'll admit it dnt look the best but hey[/quote]

Car is lovely but that looks ghastly. Would you not rather up the other way and make them removable for when parked up at home?


----------



## Hjtt

I have thought about that yes , it's not just me that drives the car but the wife too , as we're quite busy I dnt really have the time to keep putting them on and taking them off , it will have to do for now but I do plan to change it


----------



## jays_225

saw my old TT just as i was starting to move on it rubs salt in the wound by returning [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Drove to Birmingham and back (248 miles) for a crap meeting got lost in Leicester (the norm)

35 mpg real world not DIS


----------



## Brendanb86

Just curbed my wheel. Barely noticeable. But I notice it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum

Kerbs should be made of rubber !
They could even have bristles on them so they'd clean your wheels as you park ;-)


----------



## Mondo

Brendanb86 said:


> Just curbed my wheel. Barely noticeable. But I notice it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't worry, Brendan; if you forget, I'll remind you. :wink:


----------



## neilc

My wife asked me when she could drive my TT , and I said I would think about it but am seriously worried about my alloys :lol:


----------



## forest

neilc said:


> My wife asked me when she could drive my TT , and I said I would think about it but am seriously worried about my alloys :lol:


Sounds like you a need a set of wifey wheels :wink:


----------



## neilc

Yeah like a set of 17 inchers with cheapo tyres just so she can kerb them for fun. :lol:


----------



## TTease

... started looking for a set of 18 x 8J wheels.


----------



## Duggy

forest said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife asked me when she could drive my TT , and I said I would think about it but am seriously worried about my alloys :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you a need a set of wifey wheels :wink:
Click to expand...

Love it... Forget the winter wheels, get the wifey wheels on :lol: :lol:

GF scraped her wheel arch this morning, scraped it down the gate post I've wanted to move since we moved in


----------



## TTease

Duggy said:


> GF scraped her wheel arch this morning, scraped it down the gate post I've wanted to move since we moved in


Some people might think she got fed up waiting for you and decided to try moving it herself. :roll:

But seriously, it's not good to hear of anybody damaging their car. Hope it's not too bad. The car I meant, not the post.


----------



## Duggy

TTease said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> GF scraped her wheel arch this morning, scraped it down the gate post I've wanted to move since we moved in
> 
> 
> 
> Some people might think she got fed up waiting for you and decided to try moving it herself. :roll:
> 
> But seriously, it's not good to hear of anybody damaging their car. Hope it's not too bad. The car I meant, not the post.
Click to expand...

She didn't want it moved :? She does now...

I'll get it sorted for her, it's not too bad, but certainly won't polish out 

Only good part is it wasn't the TT :wink:

John


----------



## Audiphil

Sorry to hear of this my wife did the same when a Bee entered the car £175 to fix ouch!


----------



## tangapants

Painted my calipers yellow! im happy


----------



## aaron_tt

Took my daughter out for a ride in her own mini RC pink TT for her 1'st bday, and put her own plates on it for her :lol:


----------



## holliett

aaron_tt said:


> Took my daughter out for a ride in her own mini RC pink TT for her 1'st bday, and put her own plates on it for her :lol:


That would be perfect for me, Number plate included! I'm probably the same height hehe

She looks adorable!


----------



## mullum

Loving the stance, front needs lowering a bit though


----------



## simno44

Have the can belt and water pump been done?


----------



## sussexbythesea

spent an hour or two :roll: doing a full clean and finish.










I know, I know, spacers defo required 

Peter


----------



## JS53MES

Fitted the S2000 K&N filter


----------



## Pugwash69

I installed the Racing Meter add-on for Torque today, so I have a nice big gear indicator and it flashes when I need to change. Handy on the third time driving it as I get used to the box.


----------



## SteviedTT

JS53MES said:


> Fitted the S2000 K&N filter


That's a lovely looking engine bay mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JS53MES

SteviedTT said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the S2000 K&N filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lovely looking engine bay mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks very much


----------



## TTSPORT666

Really nice engine bay James.... 

Damien.

I fitted my new rare very special order quattro badge..


----------



## TerryCTR

Managed to fit a 7 foot 6 inch tree in the back of the TT along with the weekly shop and the missus in the front 8)


----------



## AdamG

Spent an insightful afternoon with Wak. Great guy and great knowledge and now my car performs more like a remapped 225 rather than the 170ish it was producing before-hand!! (Down to boost leak issues and an interesting hose link-up).


----------



## Steve-c

today made 27 vinyl records.......proper nice Underground house style.

2morrow morning work on car.


----------



## simno44

Came across this today. 
Nice for those who like it low.


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really nice engine bay James....
> 
> Damien.
> 
> I fitted my new rare very special order quattro badge..


Got a better pic of it?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hjtt

fitted my new chrome handles today


----------



## AdamG

Hjtt said:


> fitted my new chrome handles today


Not my cup of tea but each to their own I guess.... :-?


----------



## 10tenmen

Hi got my new toy today thanks to another very kind forum member (nevojnr) who replied to my add on the forum.
Very simple job I removed the right hand centre air vent took all of 20 seconds and blocked it off with some old sponge which then allows increased air flow through the remaining vents. I dropped the lower dash and fed the OBD cable up under the padding and straight into the air vent opening fastened it all together and that was it all done took less than 1 hour and i spent the next 2 hours playing with all the functions some pics below.
What a fantastic piece of kit I'm well pleased 








Vent with sponge









No Faults









BHP 232









Temp readings


----------



## simno44

Could do with some non reflective glass. That's made me have 2nd thoughts.


----------



## 4ndrew

simno44 said:


> Could do with some non reflective glass. That's made me have 2nd thoughts.


Mine doesn't have glass at all. Not sure it's standard... ;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richyboy

Got my h&r arb delivered, fitted new rear springs now ready to take to the garage for them to do the rest and a 4 wheel alinement


----------



## R222CEC

Purchased some Hertz HSK165's door speakers =D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simno44

4ndrew said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could do with some non reflective glass. That's made me have 2nd thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't have glass at all. Not sure it's standard... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

I'm still after one. That reflection/glair would do my box in though.


----------



## 10tenmen

Hi fellas you do not get the glare when looking at it I'm quite sure it was my camera and the fact that the sun was shining through into the cockpit , but hey oh what do you want for £120


----------



## Duggy

simno44 said:


> Could do with some non reflective glass. That's made me have 2nd thoughts.


Don't be put off mate, get no reflections off mine at all 

It does appear slightly different though, as was pointed out, mine doesn't have glass all over face, just the display :?










John


----------



## Pugwash69

It's a "Yesterday I" really, but ebay was busy with interior bling. Carbon-look vinyl and some bits and bobs. I had to stop myself buying shiny things before I had to explain the lack of xmas presents to the kids! I'll post some photos if I like the outcome. (car, not the kids).


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> Got my h&r arb delivered, fitted new rear springs now ready to take to the garage for them to do the rest and a 4 wheel alinement


Prepare to be blown away by the difference these make Rich.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my h&r arb delivered, fitted new rear springs now ready to take to the garage for them to do the rest and a 4 wheel alinement
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to be blown away by the difference these make Rich.
Click to expand...

True dere true dere....  Rich you also going for defcons?

Damien.


----------



## redsilverblue

Another 'Yesterday I' here. Had my number plate LEDs changed


----------



## Gazzer

built a staircase  sod all to do with TT's but i was well chuffed with how it turned out.....£4600+vat


----------



## oldguy

Gazzer said:


> built a staircase  sod all to do with TT's but i was well chuffed with how it turned out.....£4600+vat


  , I need to be in the cst fab trade...£4600 ??? :wink:


----------



## oldguy

Oh....and that last post means i hit 1000 posts, only took me 3 years !


----------



## Gazzer

oldguy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> built a staircase  sod all to do with TT's but i was well chuffed with how it turned out.....£4600+vat
> 
> 
> 
> , I need to be in the cst fab trade...£4600 ??? :wink:
Click to expand...

ah it is amazing what folks will pay this close to xmas if they have to have it done or not be able to rent out the property and rip off some poor folks. (got in first) lol


----------



## richyboy

Prepare to be blown away by the difference these make Rich. [/quote]

True dere true dere....  Rich you also going for defcons?
Not yet Damien just going for what I've got, are they worth having? Hard to fit?


----------



## TTSPORT666

richyboy said:


> Prepare to be blown away by the difference these make Rich.


True dere true dere....  Rich you also going for defcons?
Not yet Damien just going for what I've got, are they worth having? Hard to fit?[/quote]

Rich the defcons are amazing, communicative steering couple'd with much better cornering stability with the H&R ARB's is a marriage made in heaven. Makes the TTmk1 the car it always should have been. :wink: First things i did to my qs, only weeks after i purchased my car.... 

Damien.

Today i ordered a few more oem plus special order stealth mods. :wink:


----------



## roddy

today, sitting in Starperformance kircakdy gettin done,,,,,,, cam belt,, ( wat pump ), plugs , oil and filter, fuel filt, haldex oil,rear diff oil, rear lambada, 2 rear ant r/b links, and some running issues sorted,,,, and anything else he can find !!!!!!,,,,,,,, and it wont feel any different !!!


----------



## Amd1691

Picked up my silicon intake and fitted new fuel gauge motor, which now works perfectly but might need slight calibration.


----------



## richyboy

Received my tax reminder,my god they know how to hurt people nowadays
car


----------



## T ROB T

Put the TT up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] (See for sale section)

But bought a Z4


----------



## 4ndrew

That's nothing it's €650 for a 1.8 and €1600 fir a 3.2 over here in Ireland...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc

T ROB T said:


> Put the TT up for sale  :? (See for sale section)
> 
> But bought a Z4  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

T ROB T said:


> Put the TT up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] (See for sale section)
> 
> But bought a Z4


    Kaz's disease is spreading through the community.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the TT up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] (See for sale section)
> 
> But bought a Z4
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz's disease is spreading through the community.... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Hope not :lol:


----------



## TTstang

Gazzer said:


> built a staircase  sod all to do with TT's but i was well chuffed with how it turned out.....£4600+vat


Pointless! It don't go anywhere!! :0)


----------



## Mondo

T ROB T said:


> Put the TT up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] (See for sale section)
> 
> But bought a hedge-hunting Z4 [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Steve-c

worked very hard on getting car finished.


----------



## T ROB T

Mondo said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the TT up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] (See for sale section)
> 
> But bought a hedge-hunting Z4 [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Not Yet :roll:


----------



## Trouble4

driving her to a GTG another chilly 68 degrees but I can weather it :lol: :lol: :lol: OH! Sunshine ! 8)

and Life goes on.....


----------



## Hjtt

today i fitted my lowering springs


----------



## Pugwash69

Fitted a leather gaiter in place of the rubber. Does the rubber one intentionally look like something from a truck axle?

No photo, you know what they look like.


----------



## Duggy

Pugwash69 said:


> Fitted a leather gaiter in place of the rubber. Does the rubber one intentionally look like something from a truck axle?
> 
> No photo, you know what they look like.


I may be in the minority, but I love my rubber gaiter


----------



## Rich196

Today I am sadly putting my TT up for sale  See ad: 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=308369

Thanks for everyone's help and input over the years its been much appreciated, I shall be hanging around as I love you guys!!

After I impulse purchased this little beauty on sunday 



























































































I know its controversial but its a very fast go kart and I love it!


----------



## Adam-tt

Very nice


----------



## nilrem

Fitted my Relentless V2 Downpipe and decat , while the subframe was down I replaced wishbone, steering rack and ARB bushes with Powerflex , treated her to 2 new ball joints as well.....then to thank me the bitch decides to throw a fuel gauge fault at me !


----------



## BaueruTc

Today I took the back brakes apart and cleaned everything up as I was starting to get annoyed with the squeaky rear brakes every time I applied the foot brake. Seems fine now


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Today I am sadly putting my TT up for sale  See ad:
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=308369
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help and input over the years its been much appreciated, I shall be hanging around as I love you guys!!
> 
> After I impulse purchased this little beauty on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its controversial but its a very fast go kart and I love it!


She is a bute Rich, and my fav colour...and BBS wheels inclusive...lucky ducky.  
Damien.


----------



## Audiphil

Hope all goes well enjoy

Phil


----------



## DrrnCour

The BMW is nice mate, very nice. Went and looked at the Alpina 3 series in the end, didn't like the colour. The search continues.


----------



## Mike46

DrrnCour said:


> The BMW is nice mate, very nice. Went and looked at the Alpina 3 series in the end, didn't like the colour. The search continues.


Was that the one at James Paul? Thought about looking at that myself, not sure if i like it or not though!


----------



## Brendanb86

All you sell outs moving to BMW's! Don't you realise it's gonna snow soon!


----------



## DrrnCour

Mike46 said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW is nice mate, very nice. Went and looked at the Alpina 3 series in the end, didn't like the colour. The search continues.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the one at James Paul? Thought about looking at that myself, not sure if i like it or not though!
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the one mate. Was a real nice car, didnt like the grey though. I love BMW's had a BMW before the TT. (Sold to release up some cash) now really want to get one again.


----------



## DrrnCour

Brendanb86 said:


> All you sell outs moving to BMW's! Don't you realise it's gonna snow soon!


Haha the fine if you drive them ok, if not ill just use the Astra never had an issue in that either.


----------



## MattyB

Put on new plates, should make it easier to get on the 'Spotted' thread.


----------



## Pugwash69

I've driven a few miles of twisty A52 but sadly average speed check most of the way.  
I fitted red LED foot well lights wired to the ash tray feed, and ordered a black leather handbrake cover. I have a grey interior but I thought grey leather wouldn't look so good.


----------



## Pugwash69

richyboy said:


> Received my tax reminder,my god they know how to hurt people nowadays
> car


I got my self assessment statement for my January 2013 tax payment. Ouch!


----------



## Ian_W

20mm/15mm spacers fitted


----------



## TTSPORT666

Received some more beautifully crafted loveliness from GTT today. Still OEM plus baby.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TT225C

Replaced cam cover gasket! First job done after new ownership


----------



## Mondo

...think I got to the bottom of my recent loss of power. It came and went, with the turbo seemingly not kicking in at all some days, but OK others. I could hear it spinning up, and the pshhhhhh! as I came off boost, but sometimes not much power. :?

Had a bit of a monkey about under the bonnet (talking myself out of replacing my PCV valve; looks far too fiddly) and in the process, discovered a good few hoses not on very tightly.  Gave the JCS clips a good tweak and she's felt good all day.

Will do a logging run tomorrow to confirm, but the signs are good.


----------



## Audiphil

Put on private plates


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...think I got to the bottom of my recent loss of power. It came and went, with the turbo seemingly not kicking in at all some days, but OK others. I could hear it spinning up, and the pshhhhhh! as I came off boost, but sometimes not much power. :?
> 
> Had a bit of a monkey about under the bonnet (talking myself out of replacing my PCV valve; looks far too fiddly) and in the process, discovered a good few hoses not on very tightly.  Gave the JCS clips a good tweak and she's felt good all day.
> 
> Will do a logging run tomorrow to confirm, but the signs are good.


Nice Mondo its amazing how productive a bit of monkeying around can be...Look forward to the logging run results..287liquid bhp to beat...no pressure...well more pressure than you had before said monkeying around...The bets are out whether you will be monkeying around any time soon getting your BBK fitted... :wink: 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...The bets are out whether you will be monkeying around any time soon getting your BBK fitted... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


I won't be wielding the spanners; I'll leave that to Dean and his 4Rings chums. Very soon now; a week today, in fact. Can't wait!

Confirmed the discs fit between the calipers _avec _pads, so I believe we are, in the immortal words of Jodi Foster, OK to go. Please, God of All Things Brake-Related, don't let me have forgotten/screwed up something... :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great stuff Mondo..might have to have a group appreciation session chez Waks when she is done...Cup of Waks finest coffie and stand back and admire session... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Sounds good. James can bring the bacon sarnies... :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> Sounds good. James can bring the bacon sarnies... :wink:


I don't know what a bacon sarnie is, but it doesn't matter: you had me at "bacon". :wink:

cheers


----------



## richyboy

Broke my dipstick tube today after replacing breather pipes and fit new Pcv valve from 034


----------



## Skeee

TTQ2K2 said:


> .........I don't know what a bacon sarnie is, ............


 Translator
UK . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .US
Sarnie/Buttie. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Sandwich
Sandwich . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Sub
Petrol. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Gas
£1.34 Litre  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 60p Litre :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Skeee said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........I don't know what a bacon sarnie is, ............
> 
> 
> 
> Translator
> UK . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .US
> Sarnie/Buttie. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Sandwich
> Sandwich . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Sub
> Petrol. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Gas
> £1.34 Litre  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 60p Litre :lol:
Click to expand...

and of course:

beer........................................beer.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

TTQ2K2 said:


> beer........................................beer.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


I have reliable information that beer is not beer in America.


----------



## Mondo

There are a few exceptions; Sierra Nevada, North by North West (a 'microbrewery'), Shiner Bock... after that I tend to order whatever's closest to me.


----------



## Ruddie1

Today I fitted a shiny bit


----------



## TerryCTR

Snapped the yellow dipstick holder clean off forcing me to try and replace no matter what. The hair drier trick to date is not going well, the bottom part is firmly clamping on 

Edit: luckily it snapped off cleanly allowing better access so I managed to heat it up enough and pull it off with pliers but not before some warm oil from the hair drier heating managed to burn a nice wee hole in my finger- stinging like a mother fcuker!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Fitted my winter wheels and tyres (ex-Mondo's) - hoping for some snow now to see if I can get up the hill to my house better than I could the last time it snowed.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Busy day cleaning my qs....proper detailing session inside and out...leather cleaned and treated my PP's. Polished my aluminium pedals....got the toothbrush out to gently brush dirt from my alcantara steering wheel... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Sounds good. James can bring the bacon sarnies... :wink:


Somebody mention food................


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Fitted my winter wheels and tyres...


Hope you like 'em. 



jamman said:


> ...Somebody mention food................


Easy, tiger.


----------



## GroverUK

Fitted some footwell led's. Not a bad little mod for the £3 it cost me! :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Added an USB power outlet. Replaced the old TT phone connector with a USB connector. 2001 meets 2012 :wink:










cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666

GroverUK said:


> Fitted some footwell led's. Not a bad little mod for the £3 it cost me! :lol:


Really nice... 

And well done BOB retro meets modern...

Damien.


----------



## captpicard

winter wheels now fitted.............


----------



## JS53MES

GroverUK said:


> Fitted some footwell led's. Not a bad little mod for the £3 it cost me! :lol:


they look nice, i've got some of these that i plan to fit. Did you wire them into the cigarette lighter bulb? and do they stay on when your driving as i only want them to come on when the doors open.


----------



## GroverUK

JS53MES said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some footwell led's. Not a bad little mod for the £3 it cost me! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look nice, i've got some of these that i plan to fit. Did you wire them into the cigarette lighter bulb? and do they stay on when your driving as i only want them to come on when the doors open.
Click to expand...

Yes mate into the ashtray bulb. They'll come on with the lights and stay on as long as you have your lights on as that's the circuit the ashtray light is on. To get them to come on only when the doors open would require you to wire them into the lights in the head lining, which would be a pain in the bum to be fair. You'd have to half strip your interior to get them in that way :?


----------



## DrrnCour

Looks great, plan on doing this as well. I've bought an alluminium button for a few quid in ebay soni can turn it on and off.


----------



## Steve-c

got some wheels not sure i like them ..........

bbs split rims 19 " 8.5 / 9.5 .....et35's


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steve-c said:


> got some wheels not sure i like them ..........
> 
> bbs split rims 19 " 8.5 / 9.5 .....et35's


Lets be seeing them Steve...don't torture us... 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES

GroverUK said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some footwell led's. Not a bad little mod for the £3 it cost me! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look nice, i've got some of these that i plan to fit. Did you wire them into the cigarette lighter bulb? and do they stay on when your driving as i only want them to come on when the doors open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mate into the ashtray bulb. They'll come on with the lights and stay on as long as you have your lights on as that's the circuit the ashtray light is on. To get them to come on only when the doors open would require you to wire them into the lights in the head lining, which would be a pain in the arse to be fair. You'd have to half strip your interior to get them in that way :?
Click to expand...

ok thats fair enough, i'm sure i could live with that  thanks for the help


----------



## bobott

Finally got the correct tyres on to suit my 'new' QSports wheels - Trev from Trev's mobile Tyres turned up on Wednesday last week with the Goodyear Eagle F1 Assym 2s, I had ordered.

(By the way, I can recommend Trev, he has an amazing mobile tyre garage in his large van and besides coming to you, he sourced me a very good price for the F1s.)

See what 2013 brings in way of new mods!


----------



## Steve-c

2day i found a silver hard top and got excited ......

silly money - ie wants way to much for it - and no fitting kit ,very very gutted. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hjtt

today i should be fitting my footwell neons and also painting my caliper's all being well !!!


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I drove slowly in fog on the A17. Bah!

I also had a leather handbrake cover arrive so fitted it along with an alloy end-cap. I wound a little electrical tape around the handbrake first else the end-cap was pushed upwards by the grub screw and caught the button slightly on release.


----------



## 10tenmen

Today I finished with the fitting of the Wak box and the DV 800 and what a difference they make the boost is smoother and the noise just right, not too obtrusive a woosh sound, it seems to make the acceleration smoother not such a kick.
Thats me done for now :lol:


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> today i should be fitting my footwell neons and also painting my caliper's all being well !!!


Pics pleaseeee!


----------



## Steve-c

been looking at this most the day ......

http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-8-Pot-Kit-FRONT.php
http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-6-Pot-Kit-REAR.php


----------



## Mike46

GroverUK said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some footwell led's. Not a bad little mod for the £3 it cost me! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look nice, i've got some of these that i plan to fit. Did you wire them into the cigarette lighter bulb? and do they stay on when your driving as i only want them to come on when the doors open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mate into the ashtray bulb. They'll come on with the lights and stay on as long as you have your lights on as that's the circuit the ashtray light is on. To get them to come on only when the doors open would require you to wire them into the lights in the head lining, which would be a pain in the arse to be fair. You'd have to half strip your interior to get them in that way :?
Click to expand...

No you don't, all you need to do is take the glovebox out, then tap into the two wires that control the interior lights when opening the doors. Then they will only come on as courtesy lights when you open the door, you can even have them on without the main interior lights which I do because they are ridiculously bright!! :lol: . I think quite a lot of people have done it this way, you just need to know which wires to tap into!


----------



## 4ndrew

Steve-c said:


> been looking at this most the day ......
> 
> http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-8-Pot-Kit-FRONT.php
> http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-6-Pot-Kit-REAR.php


So your looking for a cheap upgrade then...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve-c

4ndrew said:


> Steve-c said:
> 
> 
> 
> been looking at this most the day ......
> 
> http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-8-Pot-Kit-FRONT.php
> http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-6-Pot-Kit-REAR.php
> 
> 
> 
> So your looking for a cheap upgrade then...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

over 2k on brakes , but i will need them when i change engine + turbo , as car carnt stop on standard brakes.
its one of the last things i want to change [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mondo

...hit something on the M25 driving home tonight. Saw it, but didn't know what it was. It was bouncing/floating along the 3rd (of 4) lane towards me and I thought, 'Hope it's a disposable plastic cup or something equally light 'cause whatever it is, I'm gonna twat it'. Then a moment later, THUD! Think it was a small glass drink bottle, on its way to being mashed into the M25 by the cars behind me - or by me. Strongly suspect some CNUT lorry driver threw it out of the window, judging by the angle. Could be wrong.

Quick look once home in the dark and looks like the number plate took the brunt of it, the corner being smashed in.

Bugger.


----------



## POOKIETT

Today I did wot I always seem to do, fixed an spent hard earned money on my TT again. New TIP(standard) new hose for rocker breather, the valve from it an hose below it also a new n75. Finally fixed my over boost limp mode problem (I think :? I'm yet to do a full test) my pocket seems a little lighter now


----------



## tonksy26

Received my short shifter ... Shame Santa took it to wrap up


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> Received my short shifter ... Shame Santa took it to wrap up


Classic

If your lady has bought it for you this is easy as 1,2,3

1 Take the old bit off the car

2 Put the new short shifter on

3 Wrap up the old bit (after cleaning)

Yes I am a devious barsteward :twisted: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JS53MES

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my short shifter ... Shame Santa took it to wrap up
> 
> 
> 
> Classic
> 
> If you lady has bought it for you this is easy take the old bit off the car put the new short shifter on and wrap up the old bit (after cleaning)
> 
> Yes I am a devious barsteward :twisted: :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

I've already give my brother the package without opening it :/

Also Recieved my vista print TT calendar today, again cnt see it till Christmas, even though I picked all the pictures haha

Ill post pics up of my old Clio that I also made in the off topic section.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=308875


----------



## Hjtt

simno44 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i should be fitting my footwell neons and also painting my caliper's all being well !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics pleaseeee!
Click to expand...

i didnt get time in the end , was in hospital allday with family member


----------



## nordic

Got defcon 3 set, can't wait  Can't believe the change is as dramatic as many say.


----------



## Steve-c

looked at 2 different roadsters .......hmmmmm temping temping another project car :lol:

changed wheels around and made mind up to what wheels to keep.


----------



## Converted2VW

1. Installed PowerFlex bushings on the pendulum (dogbone) mount 8)

2. Sold my stock Fat 5 wheels - which I really liked (thinking of what to get next)


----------



## TT SMITHY

Checked all fluid levels all good  ..... what crappy weather too.... Boooo !


----------



## gogs

Hit 55,000 mls :-(


----------



## staners1

Carried on stripping my baby [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY

Got the old axle stands out fitted my rear roll bar new drop links .. Battered chicken wire roll bar out!
:lol: Neuspeed 22mm rear in ! took it to a few large round abouts to test it
AWESOME !  love it what a different drive it is now happy days


----------



## tonksy26

TT SMITHY said:


> Got the old axle stands out fitted my rear roll bar new drop links .. Battered chicken wire roll bar out!
> :lol: Neuspeed 22mm rear in ! took it to a few large round abouts to test it
> AWESOME !  love it what a different drive it is now happy days


Did you change the front ?


----------



## TT SMITHY

Yeah i already had the front put on Neuspeed 25mm front


----------



## gogs

Caught the cat dipping my wallet ;-)


----------



## Mondo

gogs said:


> Hit 55,000 mls :-(


Blouse - I'm nearly 3 times that. 

Oh, and in keeping with the thread title:

...tried to get some very nice men from 4Rings to fit my front brakes but... no deal. Caliper-to-hub adapters bring the disc in too close to the car. If it wasn't in far enough it could have been sorted with a few thin shims, but it's in too far already so the adapters will have to go back and be replaced with ones with caliper bolt holes about 5mm closer in.

Feck.


----------



## neilc

Today I looked at Damiens Facebook page and saw that his most recent like was this "Damien likes Polishing Kits" :lol: :lol:

No surprise their :wink:

Sorry Damien


----------



## VSPURS

Fitted my new reg plate:


----------



## Matt B

Had my car mapped by the Wakmeistter.

Technically still being mapped lol


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Had my car mapped by the Wakmeistter.
> 
> Technically still being mapped lol


You have an early finish then Matt , it's only 2150 , Wak normally works until 1am on BT maps :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Well Lee and Wak are out again in the logging zone. Really hopeful of some pretty good numbers by the time its all done. Its really good to see wak at work.
Sod 1am, I was up at 5 to get here early.


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Well Lee and Wak are out again in the logging zone. Really hopeful of some pretty good numbers by the time its all done. Its really good to see wak at work.
> Sod 1am, I was up at 5 to get here early.


Hope it's going well :wink:


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Well Lee and Wak are out again in the logging zone.


I bet those logging runs are fun in your car Matt at 1**MPH :wink:


----------



## Mondo

It wasn't when I left :?


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> It wasn't when I left :?


Oh it got a whole lot more interesting after you left matey.


----------



## Mondo

Damn, should have stuck around. I hear Wak's bacon sarnies are to die for.


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> Damn, should have stuck around. I hear Wak's bacon sarnies are to die for.


Wouldnt know about that but the chocolate eclairs are pretty awesome


----------



## TTQ2K2

Test fit my new 12V aux power point:









Completed the harness (USB and 12V aux)









Then tapped the harness into the OEM cig lighter power lines. They both work. Woohoo!

cheers


----------



## simno44

Just before this hoots off topic. 
How much does a 180 remap to 200 aprox set one back minus the forge DV upgrade that I can do at a later date?

I may jump on board.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Lee and Wak are out again in the logging zone.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet those logging runs are fun in your car Matt at 1**MPH :wink:
Click to expand...

Hope Poor Wak has got life insurance and strong internal organs.... :wink: Looking forward to what Matt's baby puts out..

Oh yeah Neil ...it's not fair to stalk and tell...Yes i like polishing kits..lol 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> Test fit my new 12V aux power point...


Good job, mate! Lookin' good!


----------



## peter-ss

gogs said:


> Caught the cat dipping my wallet ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Typhhon

Took APS's advice and checked my rear brakes....









Came off like this ....piston is a mess of white and grey muck. Forget wind back its stiffed!








Shame pads only 50%









Next time Ed says you need that replaced...I must say 'yes' and not 'laters'

Seriously this is another TT common apparently so go on get out and check them pistons move....


----------



## TTSPORT666

gogs said:


> Caught the cat dipping my wallet ;-)


Bet its not the first time you have caught pussy red handed... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

Fitted the Pioneer MVH-8300BT and am very pleased with it. I like the lack of buttons, selection of colour illumination and screen and it connects to my mobile fine.










It finally shoved far enough back to click into place and allow the flap to close with the control knob still in place. I've never had to stuff quite so much wiring into a tiny space.

I didn't notice any noise with the engine running, but a couple of Maplin GLI's stopped the THUMP of the speakers on power or source changes. As it's an early TT I also just swapped the red & yellow wires to get correct power-off when the key is removed.

I also left the back half of the fascia surrounds off and used blue tack to stick the fronts on, like others on here. I might have to use a bit more tack to sit them forwards more flush.


----------



## gogs

Pugwash69 said:


> Fitted the Pioneer MVH-8300BT and am very pleased with it. I like the lack of buttons, selection of colour illumination and screen and it connects to my mobile fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It finally shoved far enough back to click into place and allow the flap to close with the control knob still in place. I've never had to stuff quite so much wiring into a tiny space.
> 
> I didn't notice any noise with the engine running, but a couple of Maplin GLI's stopped the THUMP of the speakers on power or source changes. As it's an early TT I also just swapped the red & yellow wires to get correct power-off when the key is removed.
> 
> I also left the back half of the fascia surrounds off and used blue tack to stick the fronts on, like others on here. I might have to use a bit more tack to sit them forwards more flush.


Good job mate, looks very nice


----------



## gogs

TTSPORT666 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught the cat dipping my wallet ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet its not the first time you have caught pussy red handed... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Indeed Damien


----------



## Converted2VW

That Pioneer head unit looks great!


----------



## Callum_TT225

Received my seat splitter so now I'm just wondering how much I'm looking at to get a body shop to fit it, has anybody paid to have this done before and if so how much am I looking at?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today a bird took a shit on my car....... 

So i didn't bother asking her on a second date..... [smiley=drummer.gif]

Old ones are always the best....jokes not women.... 

Damien.


----------



## simno44

Discovered that the long awaited "GTA V"
Had a Mk2 Audi TT on its streets. Fun! Lol.


----------



## NotFromSomerset

today i picked up this little piece which will hopefully be going on later in the week when work stops raping me for hours


----------



## ryanmtt

Had my 1989 polo coupe s mot'd passed first time with no advisories not bad for a 24 year old car


----------



## nicksttv6

fitted new pioneer head unit and some footwell leds BLING!!!!!!
nick.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Today i had a very busy day at work :roll: :lol: 









Yes its a hard life :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

TT SMITHY said:


> Today i had a very busy day at work :roll: :lol:


I thought for a second you'd spent all day looking at bras on your computer!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Pugwash69 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i had a very busy day at work :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for a second you'd spent all day looking at bras on your computer!
Click to expand...

 :lol: unfortunately not


----------



## Jazzle

Hoovered & cleaned the car. Also discovered a scratched alloy!


----------



## Steve-c

today i have the BIGGEST HAPPIEST CHEESIEST GRIN ... 

she is running like a dream , all the hard work paying off. Carnt believe it.


----------



## smithtt

Lowered the double T, ordered an armrest and a cupholder.


----------



## stavnshell

Got all excited when my V6 Valance (£56), Splitter(£35) and Window Spoiler (£18.50) arrived. I will be spending all day tomorrow fitting them.


----------



## Audiphil

Collected my car from the dealers after 3 weeks due to a mark on the paint on the door, great to be driving my pride and joy again.


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I rode back home in an RAC van with my wife's A4 in tow. There goes my Christmas bonus. Best case scenario is it's rattling an oil pump chain. Worst case it's fubar.


----------



## simno44

accidently came across this...
for those interested in this evenings BIG GAME

http://cricfree.tv/live/live_football_s ... helsea/309

oops


----------



## Mondo

Sorry, ball's the wrong shape:


----------



## simno44

Don't get me wrong I hate football. 
However of I was to pick a Team it would be Chelsea and I live in leeds. 
That and I have 30 shiny ones riding on Chelsea pissing all my nearest and dearest off.

I'm a union man at heart, live it, play it, breath it.


----------



## staners1

simno44 said:


> Don't get me wrong I hate football.
> However of I was to pick a Team it would be Chelsea and I live in leeds.
> That and I have 30 shiny ones riding on Chelsea pissing all my nearest and dearest off.
> 
> I'm a union man at heart, live it, play it, breath it.


nice way to loose £30 haha :lol:


----------



## Trouble4

getting out of the house and driving a bit... shopping and not answering emails YES. well at least for a few hours LOL..... 8)

see how the TT is hang'in in there.... Sweet....


----------



## Mondo

simno44 said:


> Don't get me wrong I hate football...I'm a union man at heart, live it, play it, breath it.


+1. Was lucky enough to see NZ V's Scotland at Murrayfield and NZ v's England at Twickers. Former not so exciting, latter awesome! Apart from the result, of course. :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

Football is better than rugby. FACT.

 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mike46

Brendanb86 said:


> Football is a woman's sport. FACT.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## neilc

Brendanb86 said:


> Football is better than rugby. FACT.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Both are boring and you guys need to watch F1. A proper sport.

Wait for it


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> Football is better than rugby. FACT.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


If your a fanny yeah  lol.


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Do already, and yes, Alonso was robbed! Two DNFs that weren't his fault. He'd have walked it if he'd not been taken out twice.

Oh well.


----------



## Brendanb86

simno44 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football is better than rugby. FACT.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If *you're* a fanny yeah  lol.
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## simno44

neilc said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football is better than rugby. FACT.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Both are boring and you guys need to watch F1. A proper sport.
> 
> Wait for it
Click to expand...

Try driving one buddy..


----------



## richyboy

Turned 25  getting old quick and what a shit day to take the TT out


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> Turned 25  getting old quick and what a shit day to take the TT out


I thought you looked older :wink:


----------



## malstt

Finished work till the new year.  Wish the weather was a bit better so i could do some jobs on the TT.


----------



## Pugwash69

richyboy said:


> Turned 25  getting old quick and what a shit day to take the TT out


When I turned 25, my bike insurance premium plummeted. Good times. Turning 40 not so good.


----------



## eluijten

Had my brakes redone on 4 corners....Got the discs and the pads in the group by on here....


----------



## tom2018

Ordered 2.0 tfsi coil packs, adapters and new cooler spark plugs 

Tom


----------



## richyboy

Cheers Neil yeh had hard life  haha 
Be nice for insurance to plummet doubt it tho


----------



## TT Stu-82

Fitted my refurbed dashpod and also hit 120k miles


----------



## TTstang

Had faulty bulb light come up ! 
LED side light light bulbs (recently fitted!) 
One of them had 4 of the little LEDs gone!! 
Others still working though!! 
Don't last long eh? :?


----------



## Audiphil

Sat in Asda car park for nearly an hour at Trafford Park, they say there is a shortage of money you would not of thought so seeing the traffic round the Trafford Centre!


----------



## smithtt

got my car back from the bodyshop having had a really bad touched in stone chip removed and repainted. 
also received my armrest and cupholder ready to fit tomorrow.


----------



## sallyday10

Readied the garage for my first TT oil change in the morning.


----------



## Mondo

...left the office and won't be back until 7th Jan.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## 10tenmen

Fitted my winter 16 inch Alloys and Dunlop M3 tyres and wrapped the 18s up till its a bit better weather lol


----------



## TT Boycie

Bagged myself a 3 bar grille for £40 delivered


----------



## Tallulah

Not a clue what a 3 bar grill looks like, is that good then?


----------



## Borisp

Mondo said:


> ...left the office and won't be back until 7th Jan.
> 
> Woo-hoo!


I left the office on the 30th of Nov  back on the 2nd of Jan.
Was on hol for 3 weeks tho.

Put on my LED side lights today, such a basic thing but makes a huge difference.


----------



## simno44

Realised the outside temp was +11
That was my excuse for driving through and from leeds with my top off at 2:30am.

Drunk Blokes Think im a bell end.. Lady's in short skirts approved.. I guess I win that round.


----------



## Skeee

Got an Ultrasonic bath £30 from Maplins, with some batteries to make it £30 so I could get the £3 discount!
Works a treat on the jewellery, injectors next.


----------



## tonksy26

Skeee said:


> Got an Ultrasonic bath £30 from Maplins, with some batteries to make it £30 so I could get the £3 discount!
> Works a treat on the jewellery, injectors next.


Great little piece of kit, cleaned loads off my injectors. Was really impressed


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my new quattro R8 front grill badge and new audi black centre caps to my qs alloys...oem plus baby.. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted my new quattro R8 front grill badge and new audi black centre caps to my qs alloys...oem plus baby..
> 
> Damien.


Pics or you havent fitted them :wink: Let's see the cleanest QSin the land


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new quattro R8 front grill badge and new audi black centre caps to my qs alloys...oem plus baby..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or you havent fitted them :wink: Let's see the cleanest QSin the land
Click to expand...

Lol...finished off in the dark tonight pics tomorrow... 

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new quattro R8 front grill badge and new audi black centre caps to my qs alloys...oem plus baby..
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or you havent fitted them :wink: Let's see the cleanest QSin the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...finished off in the dark tonight pics tomorrow...
> Damien.
Click to expand...

No flash on the`camera then? :roll:

or just wind up the ISO or exposure. :roll:


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...finished off in the dark tonight...


You're disgusting...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...finished off in the dark tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> You're disgusting...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: trust you Mondo....ha ha..

Any progress on "project big brake" I was going to pass by Waks on saturday after my bombay flight, but we were delayed in india...

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

:wink:

Progress of sorts. With HRW in tow we (OK; he) worked out the caliper holes in the adapter are 4mm too far out. I'll get replacements made up and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great stuff Mondo.... 

The best comes to those who wait....  Patience is a virtue....Rome was not built in a day.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Converted2VW

Installed a LiquidTT. So much useful data!


----------



## Tallulah

@converted

where did you get that?
what does it do?
how much it cost?


----------



## kazinak

Dixon said:


> @converted
> 
> where did you get that?
> what does it do?
> how much it cost?


http://racediagnostics.com/cms/index.ph ... liquidcube


----------



## Nilesong

The vinyl fascia is a new slant.
If DIY then well done!


----------



## Mondo

Erol, did you say, 'slant'? Puns are the lowest form of wit, you know. :wink:


----------



## Converted2VW

I wouldn't take credit for such a tasteful mod 

Bought it used just like that


----------



## TTSPORT666

Parked my qs, went to town came back and a nissan skyline r35 had parked next to me.....made my qs look like a dinky toy... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## simno44

Real life trumps!! Can't beat it.


----------



## mullum

Drove a LHD car for the first time (only the 3rd car I've EVER driven !) and on the right hand side of the road, AND in a Brazilian city ! Serious nutcase drivers over here !


----------



## simno44

mullum said:


> Drove a LHD car for the first time (only the 3rd car I've EVER driven !) and on the right hand side of the road, AND in a Brazilian city ! Serious nutcase drivers over here !


I drove a flappy paddle LHD across the states this year. Drove like a ferry but was good fun. With lots of new rules and regs to follow.










Picture taken just off muscle beach. San Diego.


----------



## Mondo

...replaced the coolant after-run pump with one that works. No more Whirrr! Clunk! Buzzzz! Just the gentle sound of liquid moving around the engine.


----------



## TT Boycie

Bought a 50" LG plasma, DVD recorder, full surround sound for £300


----------



## TerryCTR

Struggled to get out of bed to do my last 3 days of work in my current job. So tempting just to stay in bed right now!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Just bought a FSI crankshaft for my stroker setup 8)


----------



## Gone

Double brake lights done


----------



## Brendanb86

Fitted my connects2 kit. Good piece of kit, brought the connector down into the change tray...


----------



## Mike46

Brendanb86 said:


> Fitted my connects2 kit. Good piece of kit, brought the connector down into the change tray...


That's a lot of change! Haha but good place for the cables though. I've got mine there aswell, much more convenient than the glovebox!


----------



## Brendanb86

That's 18 months of unused pennies in there!

Glovebox? Who would put it in there?! I've also got a Denison cradle which I can plug in instead of this connector but I will probably use my iPod classic which doesn't fit in the cradle


----------



## Mondo

...removed almost all the bits necessary to replace the cam cover. Gonna fit the VHT wrinkle black cover I've got waiting. All but the heat shield over the coil packs and the coil packs themselves are off, ready for tomorrow. And gave the charge pipe a bit more of a clean while it's off.

Wish me luck for tomorrow.


----------



## c15 ttt

good luck


----------



## Mondo

Cheers! Should be OK; it's only a bloody gasket after all. :?


----------



## simno44

am thinking of joining TTOC.. wondering what my 35 shiny ones gets me.. hmm

do i or dont i


----------



## Mike46

Found this lovely looking TT on eBay!! :roll:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-AUDI...6085585?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d74944d1


----------



## AdamG

Mike46 said:


> Found this lovely looking TT on eBay!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-AUDI...6085585?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d74944d1


The worst thing is someone has made an offer!! 

Most likely a joke I imagine.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie

Bought a 4motion rear arb, front/rear discs and pads, and adjustable tie bars. Expensive day.


----------



## TTQ2K2

...finished an ambitious upgrade/mod journey I started 3 months (August) ago. I just drove the TT and she drives marvelously. My "newish" 12 year old TT is da bomb as the youngsters say.

The mods/upgrades done since August were:

1. Forge silicone IC hoses
2. Forge TIP
3. Forge DV relo
4. MadMax DV
5. Modshack VTDA w/low profile trim
6. Headliner and other cloth covered interior panel recovered in microsuede
7. Center console change from AG to Ebony (plus repaint)
8. USB power aux outlet install
9. 12V power aux outlet install
10. Driver seat leather repair and redye
11. Miles driven since August: 37. :-(

Cheers


----------



## L33JSA

Fitted a new intercooler to my daily...


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Mike46 said:


> Found this lovely looking TT on eBay!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-AUDI...6085585?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d74944d1


have offered him 6 quid. reasonable i would say


----------



## TTQ2K2

NotFromSomerset said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this lovely looking TT on eBay!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-AUDI...6085585?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d74944d1
> 
> 
> 
> have offered him 6 quid. reasonable i would say
Click to expand...

6 quid is too much.

cheers


----------



## TT Stu-82

Mike46 said:


> Found this lovely looking TT on eBay!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-AUDI...6085585?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d74944d1


I don't see what the issue is............... :lol:


----------



## NotFromSomerset

TTQ2K2 said:


> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this lovely looking TT on eBay!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-AUDI...6085585?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d74944d1
> 
> 
> 
> have offered him 6 quid. reasonable i would say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 quid is too much.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

have immediatly retracted the bid thankyou for the heads up


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my wrinkle-black cam cover:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...fitted my wrinkle-black cam cover:


Looking very good, got to get mine done in the new year 8)

John


----------



## Mondo

Cheers. It wasn't too hard - just unbolt a shedload of stuff, swap the cover, rebolt a shedload of stuff. I chickened out and left the original gaskets in place. They looked OK (were changed last year some time I think) and it would only be an opportunity for me to fit them incorrectly and introduce a leak.


----------



## roddy

some very clean engine bays here !!!!!


----------



## neilc

L33JSA said:


> Fitted a new intercooler to my daily...


Not sure that will help with controlling the rampant oversteer Lee :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Mondo said:


> Cheers. It wasn't too hard - just unbolt a shedload of stuff, swap the cover, rebolt a shedload of stuff. I chickened out and left the original gaskets in place. They looked OK (were changed last year some time I think) and it would only be an opportunity for me to fit them incorrectly and _*introduce a leak*_.


... there's nothing worse than _*introducing a leek*_ ...
:roll:

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/leekgif_zpsabf0f8c0.gif


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Nice one! The Blue [email protected], more like.


----------



## The Blue Bandit




----------



## Mondo

Chill, Winston; I laughed out loud when I saw it. 

And back on topic:

...ran out and reconnected the Hall Sender, after seeing a pic of Matt's build with Gates timing belt and Fluidampr, looking at it and thinking.... oh, fook! I forgot to reconnect the sender!


----------



## ©hatterBox

Wasted the morning in Hounslow looking at TT that turned out to be an absolute shed :roll:


----------



## lowster992

Brought a new Pioneer 6400BT head unit to replace the stock Chorus II. Got the old problem with the 'magic volume' function on the Chorus.. :?

Purchased the ISO connector but the Pioneer won't fire up [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] Back in with the old nit for the drive to the shop and the display shows.. SAFE... And I can't find the code...WTF!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dachwaton

Gave it a good clean, fitted some harness pads & sorted a Wak Box, very niiice


----------



## nilrem

Met up with Gone Ape who very kindly gave me a set of contacts to do the rear light symmetry mod - Top man thank-you very much


----------



## TTSPORT666

Landed in heathrow busy night from Atlanta in the 30000ft office in the sky....Nice drive home in my qs...Really educating myself and learning about my personal Wak map power curve, and the characteristics of the map at difference revs ranges and speeds... 

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

neilc said:


> Not sure that will help with controlling the rampant oversteer Lee :wink:


Probably not mate.....although it will ensure that the rampant oversteer is more readily available....

Especially when combined with these 2...

Hybrid turbo..









3" Stainless Exhaust System





Just injectors and better clutch then I can call upon circa 350ponies and 500ftlb+ torque


----------



## Converted2VW

Good: finished installing my 034motorsport phenolic spacer

Bad: broke the parking light holder on my passenger side ehadlight while trying to take it off [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sucks: right afterwards i went to drive it and the alternator/generator light came on! Wtf?

I parked it and am now sitting in bed...


----------



## aaron_tt

Today I had to clean, polish and hoover the car out in the ongoing drizzling rain again  Always feels so much better after doing it though


----------



## Hjtt

Got round to fitting our footwell LEDs will post pics up later


----------



## whoopass

indicators no flashy on my way to work this a.m... banged the hazard switch and hey presto they flash again..


----------



## roddy

whoopass said:


> indicators no flashy on my way to work this a.m... banged the hazard switch and hey presto they flash again..[/quot
> If there is a mind there is a method !!!!!


----------



## whoopass

thought I'd try the heavy handed approach first, then take the switch out if that failed....


----------



## TTchan

Bought myself a vag com lead, my emission control system light has come on :roll: still driving ok though.


----------



## captpicard

completed the double brake light mod after making my own connections :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...did some air filter tests. Hacked a bit more off the airbox - well, it was off anyway, so would have been rude not to. :roll:

And saw a line on the DIS is not working.  Only just did it today, 1st time since being replaced FOC a few years ago. Better check the date; if it's within 2 years they can bloody well replace it FOC again. :evil:


----------



## Jay-225

Got out in the lovely sunshine and done my 2nd oil change on the car in my ownership... Longlife Service LOL :lol: 
Must do Haldex next :!: 
Oh also realized i need a new front droplink while rolling around under the car :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Mondo said:


> ...Better check the date; if it's within 2 years they can bloody well replace it FOC again. :evil:


August '08. Wow, that long ago. Might still be worth a punt. :?


----------



## TT Boycie

Took the rear seats out ready for rear seat delete. Was going to take the cd changer out to put on eBay but it got too dark!


----------



## simno44

Today I...
Was wondering how well musically educated you lot are.










First to recognise or put there finger on who this is.. Without asking google.. Gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## cam69

Had a coil pack go bad times


----------



## G1BB0

had the garage ring following my wheel collision with a roundabout/raised kerb.... bent track rod and knackered ball joint and bent zenon levelling arm.

117 for the parts fitted. Having interim service done (oil & filters), 4 wheel alignment, front discs and pads, heatshield rattle repaired and undertrays reattached following speed hump damage

£400 total (cash), quite chuffed as was expecting the accident side of things to be more.

Next up is wheel refurb at some point and tackle Audi for the roof seals (minor bubbling)


----------



## Duggy

Dressed up (badly) like a 80's pop star










Pub, here we come... 

Happy new year everyone 

John


----------



## Skeee

Mondo said:


> ..............................................................And saw a line on the DIS is not working.  Only just did it today, 1st time since being replaced FOC a few years ago. Better check the date; if it's within 2 years they can bloody well replace it FOC again. :evil:


Why two years?
Surely "Sales Of Goods Act 1979 as Amended"_ (in 1982)_ _to include the clause on 'Durability_' would suggest "a Dashpod should work for more than two years."
_Just thought it might be worth a mention when you ring the dealer._
Also note, if Audi happily replace Dashpods from new to cars under five years old and that have done less than 55000 miles, does that not imply that Audi lifes the dashpod at five years? Therefore one would expect the replacement to be of equal quality and last five years also? 
_Worth a try?_


----------



## Adam-tt

Duggy said:


> Dressed up (badly) like a 80's pop star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pub, here we come...
> 
> Happy new year everyone
> 
> John


dam that suits you :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Adam-tt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up (badly) like a 80's pop star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pub, here we come...
> 
> Happy new year everyone
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> dam that suits you :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## TTQ2K2

Duggy said:


> Dressed up (badly) like a 80's pop star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pub, here we come...
> 
> Happy new year everyone
> 
> John


Cheers...what part is the "dress up"?

:wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

Spent most of today under the car trying to remove the cat and the sensor :evil:


----------



## aaron_tt

Had the missus ring me up today saying the car had started mis-firing again and the EML light had come on. Great! That'd be the 2nd coil pack gone down so far if it is :roll: Audi better replace these old oem coil packs i've had to change for new ones to make the car drivable i've kept, including the old ones still fitted, when I finally manage to get hold of them and get it over to them  01/01/2013 and somethings gone wrong with it :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some bits & bobs, after a failed trip to Epsom Audi (yesterday) to see if they couldn't order me a bit of heat shielding fabric. They couldn't. :? So I've ordered a sheet of Zircoflex 1, some press fastener-type dome things and a tool to crimp them in place. If it goes well I might replace some other crap - like maybe the turbo-to-CP shroud and a few others.


----------



## Yellonvi-r

I took the doors off mine today


----------



## roddy

Yellonvi-r said:


> I took the doors off mine today


OMG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TT Boycie

Drove to north Wales to pick the girlfriends boxster up.


----------



## Converted2VW

Spent some timentryingnto diagnose an electrical issue.

Battery died beyond repair. Replaced battery.
Measured voltage drop between alternator and battery, too high.
Battery drain while shutoff is too high, so,ething is draining the batt...

Gotta love this


----------



## Skeee

Adam-tt said:


> Spent most of today under the car trying to remove the cat and the sensor :evil:


Is it ok?


----------



## Mondo

You're a sick fook, Skeee. Funny, but sick.


----------



## Adam-tt

lol :-D

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dachwaton

Sorted the 'bling kit'
From
[img=http://s7.postimage.org/aaigc119j/WP_000530.jpg]
To
[img=http://s1.postimage.org/kbilqsldn/WP_000531.jpg]


----------



## Hjtt

Dachwaton said:


> Sorted the 'bling kit'
> From
> [img=http://s7.postimage.org/aaigc119j/WP_000530.jpg]
> To
> [img=http://s1.postimage.org/kbilqsldn/WP_000531.jpg]


looking good m8


----------



## TTQ2K2

Hjtt said:


> Dachwaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted the 'bling kit'
> From
> [IMG=http://s7.postimage.org/aaigc119j/WP_000530.jpg]
> To
> [img=http://s1.postimage.org/kbilqsldn/WP_000531.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> looking good m8
Click to expand...

+1...now do something about that tatty plastic. Clean/wd-40 at a minmum. ;-)










Shiney, like this... :mrgreen:


----------



## Dachwaton

TTQ2K2 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dachwaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted the 'bling kit'
> From
> [IMG=http://s7.postimage.org/aaigc119j/WP_000530.jpg]
> To
> [img=http://s1.postimage.org/kbilqsldn/WP_000531.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> looking good m8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1...now do something about that tatty plastic. Clean/wd-40 at a minmum. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was contemplating a wrap but not sure if engine bay would be too hot!
> Where did you get your washer / oil caps from?
> 
> Shiney, like this... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugwash69

I took delivery of a Blackvue DR400G-HD II. Install to follow...


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> ...now do something about that tatty plastic...


...and sort the plastic engine cover. Looks to be sitting a bit low top-right, up by the strut brace. :?


----------



## TT Boycie

Ordered a door micro switch.


----------



## Hjtt

i just ordered a new driver's side wing mirror

link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270767877633? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## TTchan

Scanned my car with my new vagcom lead that arrived this morning and got the fault code 17544 - fuel trim :? ill let the garage sort the rest out lol


----------



## simno44

TT Boycie said:


> Ordered a door micro switch.


Details mate?


----------



## jamman

Sorted my Recaro seat out that had developed an highly annoying squeak from having my lardy arse flung into it so many times.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Sorted my Recaro seat out that had developed an highly annoying squeak from having my lardy arse flung into it so many times.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

New year diet James? :wink:

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted my Recaro seat out that had developed an highly annoying squeak from having my lardy arse flung into it so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> New year diet James? :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

REFEREE LOW BLOW [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But true


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Sorted my Recaro seat out that had developed an highly annoying squeak from having my lardy arse flung into it so many times.


James what happened to the DIET....you on the sea  food diet again.... :-* Imagine the power to weight gain advantage if you give up the "Norfolk donuts"....Specially now Neil is in his lovely mighty powerful TTRS...  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

TTchan said:


> Scanned my car with my new vagcom lead that arrived this morning and got the fault code 17544 - fuel trim :? ill let the garage sort the rest out lol


Was it intermittent (ends in xx-10) or a hard fail? (ends in xx-00)
I don't know that much about engine fuel/air ratios and mixture but if you have a second (after Cat) Lambda then I would think that, that would pick up the air leaks also? 
If it's a BAM engine I don't think you have an SAI (Secondary Air Injection) system.
If you have a 5 point Torx bit:- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverhill-Poin ... 067&sr=8-1
then you can take the MAF out of it's housing and give it a gentle wash in meths, but be very careful as it is basically a tungsten wire so very easily broken.
May also be a good idea to disconnect some of the breather pipes and check they aren't gunked up.
Am not certain if changing the fuel filter would help this but it wouldn't hurt. I notice it's not on the service schedule but it's only about £5~6 quid from TPS and straightforward to replace once you work out how to release those f*** plastic pipe end clips. It's located under the car just behind the drivers seat.

Or you could just give it to your garage. :roll:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 136/004406
 17544/P1136/004406 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean
Possible Solutions

Check Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor
Check Fuel Pressure Regulator
Check Fuel Pump
Check Intake/Exhaust System for Leaks
Check Secondary Air Injection for Leaks
Check Vacuum Lines for Leaks

Special Notes

Fuel Trim Info
When this fault is stored and external vacuum leaks are not found, less obvious problems may be present:
Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Regulator Valve (N80)
Check Brake Booster and Hoses
Check Electric Vacuum Pump ( If Applicable )
Check Crankcase Ventilation System for faulty components. When the PCV or Crankcase Ventilation System is faulty, vacuum is typically present under the oil cap and misfire faults are common.


----------



## Mondo

Surgery's quicker, James. :wink:

Hmmm... maybe in light of your Forum name etymology and the endless work you've done on the car I should refer to you as the Modfather. 

The town you're from; it's not called Malice, is it?  (it's the 1st song that came to mind)


----------



## forker

bought one! feeling happy but notice the door windows don't drop now and the int lamp doesn't comwe on when I open the doors. I'm sure it did those when I looked at it in the dealer. B*gger. warranty time already!


----------



## Mondo

Congrats! The window drop thing might just be a quick window reset. There's a wee sequence of things to go thru which I can never remember - something like ignition on, press & hold window down switches until fully down and hold for 5 seconds, press & hold window up switches until fully up and hold for 5 seconds, job done. Or something like that. The lights aren't just the roof switch in the 'off' position, is it? :?

...did some testing today re: my persistent '17705 pressure drop between turbo and throttle body' fault. Scored an OEM DV and did 6 runs, three with the Forge 007 and three with the OEM DV. Results were basically a bull's roar within each other, so whatever the problem is, it ain't the DV.

Time to check all the hoses again and maybe replace the N249. :?

Oh, and got my best ever figures - 285bhp.


----------



## aaron_tt

Mondo said:


> Congrats! The window drop thing might just be a quick window reset. There's a wee sequence of things to go thru which I can never remember - something like ignition on, press & hold window down switches until fully down and hold for 5 seconds, press & hold window up switches until fully up and hold for 5 seconds, job done. Or something like that. The lights aren't just the roof switch in the 'off' position, is it? :?
> 
> ...did some testing today re: my persistent '17705 pressure drop between turbo and throttle body' fault. Scored an OEM DV and did 6 runs, three with the Forge 007 and three with the OEM DV. Results were basically a bull's roar within each other, so whatever the problem is, it ain't the DV.
> 
> *Time to check all the hoses again and maybe replace the N249.* :?
> 
> Oh, and got my best ever figures - 285bhp.


Would by-passing it help with isolating the problem to see whether it is that or not, to see if it clears the pressure drop issue with by-passing it?


----------



## Mondo

Probably, but I'd rather it was there, even if it were only temporarily removed. Might change my mind if I find out the bloody thing's a fortune.


----------



## Pugwash69

Pugwash69 said:


> I took delivery of a Blackvue DR400G-HD II. Install to follow...


I wired it in today, as the ciggy adapter was useless. It just wouldn't stay in far enough to power-up. I bought a ring connector (pack of) and a 5Amp blade fuse, and wired it in to a piggyback blade adapter on the wind-breaker socket of the fusebox. It was a perfect place to run the cable up the inside of the door pillar trim and across the headlining trim, so the only wire visible is where it comes down the stalk of the rear-view mirror to plug into the camera.

The camera is not visible to driver or passenger but being silver, very visible from the outside. I'm not so sure this is a good thing, but it's easy to pop out of the bracket it I park up with the roof down.

I've taken some brief test video footage parked on my drive, but hopefully I'll get out tomorrow and get some better images. I've left it on 1920x1080 high quality but disabled parking mode. Being on the wind-breaker fuse contacts it's powered-off with the ignition so it won't drain the battery.

Still got video and images to follow...


----------



## chrisj82

put liquid in and fitted lcr splitter


----------



## Hjtt

Fitted new wheels , well say new , I mean new to me , I got a set of multispoke will post pics tomoz in the day , also got new drivers side mirror which will be fitted tomoz !!


----------



## R222CEC

Took the TT to Hayes to price up a custom exhaust and then over to Car Audio Security to look at some new sound installs and also saw there mk 2 show car on air...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted my Recaro seat out that had developed an highly annoying squeak from having my lardy arse flung into it so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> New year diet James? :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REFEREE LOW BLOW [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> But true
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I couldn't resist :roll:

Could do with improving my power to weight ratio as well 

John


----------



## Converted2VW

Replaced my voltage regulator to fix my battery drain issue.

Also celebrated 12 years of happy marriage! Damn i'm old...zz


----------



## stortford

Paint stripped an e type jaguar for restoration.

Poor little e type


----------



## ©hatterBox

Thought it was about time I gave her a good clean....


----------



## Hjtt

changed the wheels on my tt from 18's to now 17's , looks much better !


----------



## Jay-225

Hjtt said:


> changed the wheels on my tt from 18's to now 17's , looks much better !


i prefer it on the 18's mate  why the change of wheels?

1 thing is it will drive better on the 17's..


----------



## roddy

Unless for track or winter ,, there are npt many peeps change from 18 to 17


----------



## c15 ttt

Jay-225 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> changed the wheels on my tt from 18's to now 17's , looks much better !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer it on the 18's mate  why the change of wheels?
> 
> 1 thing is it will drive better on the 17's..
Click to expand...

+1.i like the 18s


----------



## stewbieTT

... finished fitting my Bilstein B12 kit. Actually I found the front fitting easier than the rears 

Really impressed with the ride and handling now - feels like a new car and probably the flattest, least bouncy car I have now driven, much better than KW coilovers I had on my mk1 Leon. Also can't believe now how soft and bouncy the old suspension was.

The TT is starting to feel like a proper drivers car now - re-map time soon!


----------



## Hjtt

c15 ttt said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> changed the wheels on my tt from 18's to now 17's , looks much better !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer it on the 18's mate  why the change of wheels?
> 
> 1 thing is it will drive better on the 17's..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1.i like the 18s
Click to expand...

i just hated the style of wheels tbh thats why i changed , but to be fair the ride is better , i quite like them to be fair but each to there own i guess .


----------



## Tallulah

Hjtt said:


> changed the wheels on my tt from 18's to now 17's , looks much better !


Are you Ronald McDonald?


----------



## Hjtt

Tallulah said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> changed the wheels on my tt from 18's to now 17's , looks much better !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Ronald McDonald?
Click to expand...

maybe lol its a joke between me and the wife lol


----------



## Duggy

Finally found time to get the wash mitt out... 




























And clean tips










Just got to finish painting my spare valance... 

John


----------



## westcoTT

Ripped out the old coil pack wiring and replaced it with a funky MIL spec one Ditto for the haldex wiring too


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Duggy said:


> Finally found time to get the wash mitt out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



... I tell you what- that looks cracking John! ...

... you missed a bit on the front number plate though! ... :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

The Blue Bandit said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found time to get the wash mitt out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I tell you what- that looks cracking John! ...
> 
> ... you missed a bit on the front number plate though! ... :wink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks, love a good day on cleaning the car 

It's a crack in the number plate mate 

Looking for a personal plate, so hadn't bought a replacement, but you're the 2nd person to mention it, so I think I'll have to purchase one, as cant find the plate I want at the moment

John


----------



## The Blue Bandit

^^^^^
... it's ok John- I was just ribbing you- I saw Damien's original comment and that's what I was referring to ...
... in all seriousness- it looks good buddy!...

:wink: 
Steve


----------



## Duggy

The Blue Bandit said:


> ^^^^^
> ... it's ok John- I was just ribbing you- I saw Damien's original comment and that's what I was referring to ...
> ... in all seriousness- it looks good buddy!...
> 
> :wink:
> Steve


I guessed you had Steve, at least you weren't quite as blunt :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> ... it's ok John- I was just ribbing you- I saw Damien's original comment and that's what I was referring to ...
> ... in all seriousness- it looks good buddy!...
> 
> :wink:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed you had Steve, at least you weren't quite as blunt :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Sorry John no hard feelings i wont be as blunt next time....  Now stop with the bloody kitchen already, and get yourself a nice new number plate... :wink: That a bit better....

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> ... it's ok John- I was just ribbing you- I saw Damien's original comment and that's what I was referring to ...
> ... in all seriousness- it looks good buddy!...
> 
> :wink:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed you had Steve, at least you weren't quite as blunt :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry John no hard feelings i wont be as blunt next time....  Now stop with the bloody kitchen already, and get yourself a nice new number plate... :wink: That a bit better....
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Non taken matey, I thought it was very amusing :lol:

Off to shanghai, next Sunday, so plenty of research time... [smiley=book2.gif]

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

I guessed you had Steve, at least you weren't quite as blunt :lol:

John[/quote]

Sorry John no hard feelings i wont be as blunt next time....  Now stop with the bloody kitchen already, and get yourself a nice new number plate... :wink: That a bit better....

Damien.[/quote]

Non taken matey, I thought it was very amusing :lol:

Off to shanghai, next Sunday, so plenty of research time... [smiley=book2.gif]

John[/quote]

Nice John you love it really, i make most of my mod decisions relaxing down route....India for me on tuesday. Wonder what decision i will make there...  Then housten texas then thailand so loads of decisions to be made this month.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> I guessed you had Steve, at least you weren't quite as blunt :lol:
> 
> John


Sorry John no hard feelings i wont be as blunt next time....  Now stop with the bloody kitchen already, and get yourself a nice new number plate... :wink: That a bit better....

Damien.[/quote]

Non taken matey, I thought it was very amusing :lol:

Off to shanghai, next Sunday, so plenty of research time... [smiley=book2.gif]

John[/quote]

Nice John you love it really, i make most of my mod decisions relaxing down route....India for me on tuesday. Wonder what decision i will make there...  Then housten texas then thailand so loads of decisions to be made this month.. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Yes, it is a good time to make decisions :wink:

Not a lot to buy in India, but I'm sure there's a lot in the states

John


----------



## Gone

Bought 20L of Motul 505.01 oil for £72 quid. That's the next 40k of services sorted


----------



## R222CEC

Just received some goodies for the TT 








Just need to find a cat back so I can fit it all now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

©hatterBox said:


> Thought it was about time I gave her a good clean....


You've cleaned the number plate away ;-)


----------



## Jay-225

R222CEC said:


> Just received some goodies for the TT
> 
> 
> Just need to find a cat back so I can fit it all now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice 

Relentless ?


----------



## simno44

R222CEC said:


> Just received some goodies for the TT
> 
> 
> Just need to find a cat back so I can fit it all now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fit! Lol.


----------



## R222CEC

Jay-225 said:


> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received some goodies for the TT
> 
> 
> Just need to find a cat back so I can fit it all now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> Relentless ?
Click to expand...

Yup v3 with sports cat 

Can't wait to get it on so it's ready for its remap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225

R222CEC said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received some goodies for the TT
> 
> 
> Just need to find a cat back so I can fit it all now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> Relentless ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup v3 with sports cat
> 
> Can't wait to get it on so it's ready for its remap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Will be investing myself this year but will be going for the decat version.. ( simon you don't work in traffic do you?? :lol: )... 
also looking at the manifold but pissed that the head has to come off to fit :x


----------



## Hjtt

today i came home to this !!









not happy to say the least !!


----------



## Converted2VW

Nooooooooooooo, i feel for you


----------



## Skeee

I don't want to start a domestic etc however do you have kids? As that looks the sort of height and pattern for a pushbike handle especially if it happened when the car was parked as it is in your signature.

There are several posts re dent-repairs who do this sort of work if it's too deep to be polished out with something like Autoglymn Super Resin Polish.

Hope it's not too expensive.
_
And don't be too hard on the kids. It may not have been them! _


----------



## simno44

Reminds me of when my mother tuck a fork to the back of my abarth following an argument. Broke my heart. Fixable though mate so chin up!!


----------



## Hjtt

Skeee said:


> I don't want to start a domestic etc however do you have kids? As that looks the sort of height and pattern for a pushbike handle especially if it happened when the car was parked as it is in your signature.
> 
> There are several posts re dent-repairs who do this sort of work if it's too deep to be polished out with something like Autoglymn Super Resin Polish.
> 
> Hope it's not too expensive.
> _
> And don't be too hard on the kids. It may not have been them! _


lol we dnt have kids round here m8 its a quiet cul de sac lol , no the pic is when its just sat on the drive normally its in the garage , the wife spotted it she had it at work today , and works in a school tho , so maybe you could be right , oh well its last time she takes it to work she can take her own car in future lol !!


----------



## Brendanb86

simno44 said:


> Reminds me of when my mother tuck a fork to the back of my abarth following an argument. Broke my heart. Fixable though mate so chin up!!


 :lol: Ha ha, you have an angry mum! Either that or you really pissed her off!


----------



## Hjtt

Brendanb86 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of when my mother tuck a fork to the back of my abarth following an argument. Broke my heart. Fixable though mate so chin up!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Ha ha, you have an angry mum! Either that or you really pissed her off!
Click to expand...

+1 lol , why did u not arrest her lol , crimnal damage ? lol


----------



## Brendanb86

Technically yesterday, but washed my incredibly dirty TT. Long overdue


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of when my mother tuck a fork to the back of my abarth following an argument. Broke my heart. Fixable though mate so chin up!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Ha ha, you have an angry mum! Either that or you really pissed her off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 lol , why did u not arrest her lol , crimnal damage ? lol
Click to expand...

Haha. 
I was only 18 at the time. And my mum is an alcoholic. Sadly violence comes hand in hand with the illness. I had just broken my scaphoid playing rugby. 
She saw this as a good reason to get at me for being lazy and in thing lead to another.

In moved out shortly after. 
Not an easy desision to make.

Life's a bitch lol.


----------



## T3RBO

Thread cleaned up... let's please keep it on topic guys



rik-e said:


> *Today I... post up stuff you do to your TT each day.*


----------



## jamman

Brendanb86 said:


> Technically yesterday, but washed my incredibly dirty TT. Long overdue


Looking very good for a sliver Brendywendy


----------



## Mondo

True, but so in need of a visit from the KlarEckePolizei. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> Looking very good for a sliver Brendywendy


Cheers mate, it's getting there... Few more choice exterior mods and then I might finally start on the engine!



Mondo said:


> True, but so in need of a visit from the KlarEckePolizei. [smiley=policeman.gif]


Yeh, yeh! I need to do it so badly but need to change my LED rings for CCFL rings so will do it all at the same time (when Kaz is free!) :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Sold the TT to a nice younge chap! Hope it will be enjoyed as much as I have.

I am signing off mk1 ownership. Good bye my lovers!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86

About time [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Only kidding mate, enjoy the bm. Get what you want for the TT? Let me know if you're going for any photo shootings...


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Sold the TT to a nice younge chap! Hope it will be enjoyed as much as I have.
> 
> I am signing off mk1 ownership. Good bye my lovers!


Guess we'll be seeing your massive arch gap back again soon then?


----------



## Brendanb86

Mike, what the fook is that in your signature?! Your photoshopping skills leave a lot to be desired... :lol:


----------



## Mike46

Brendanb86 said:


> Mike, what the fook is that in your signature?! Your photoshopping skills leave a lot to be desired... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I know! I was basically just trying to get rid of the background, all I managed to find was the eraser... :?


----------



## Lego

Quick oil change, then the dreaded MOT (passed )


----------



## Brendanb86

Mike46 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, what the fook is that in your signature?! Your photoshopping skills leave a lot to be desired... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: I know! I was basically just trying to get rid of the background, all I managed to find was the eraser... :?
Click to expand...

That's better now! :wink:


----------



## simno44

Today I .. fell victim to temptation and give in to the stereotype.


----------



## Mondo

That's a firm grip you've got on that donut box, officer. Afraid someone will half-inch it before you've eaten them all?


----------



## simno44

Mondo said:


> That's a firm grip you've got on that donut box, officer. Afraid someone will half-inch it before you've eaten them all?


"Possession is nine tenths of the law"

Lol.


----------



## Mondo

Presumably consumption is the other 10th. :wink:


----------



## simno44

Seriously though.. Donut theft is a serious threat my way..

Sarge - "so why did you feel Spray was required?"

Officer - "well ma'am, ee looked at mi raspberry glaze with them there wanting eyes.i feared for mi filling...."


----------



## TT Stu-82

simno44 said:


> Seriously though.. Donut theft is a serious threat my way..
> 
> Sarge - "so why did you feel Spray was required?"
> 
> Officer - "well ma'am, ee looked at mi raspberry glaze with them there wanting eyes.i feared for mi filling...."


 :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Quite possibly off-topic, but it reminds me of an horrifically funny - and ancient - sketch by the 'Not the 9 O'Clock News' team: 




I didn't realise it was done against a background of some fairly serious cultural problems in the UK at the time. Bold of them to do the skit. But it's still so funny. '...urinating in a public convenience...' Priceless!

:lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Sold the TT to a nice younge chap! Hope it will be enjoyed as much as I have.
> 
> I am signing off mk1 ownership. Good bye my lovers!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Take care Rich...I salute you sir...you mastered the fine art of rear wheel drive fun yet?... :wink: Glad your TT went to an enthusiastic owner. 

Damien.


----------



## simno44

Mondo said:


> Quite possibly off-topic, but it reminds me of an horrifically funny - and ancient - sketch by the 'Not the 9 O'Clock News' team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise it was done against a background of some fairly serious cultural problems in the UK at the time. Bold of them to do the skit. But it's still so funny. '...urinating in a public convenience...' Priceless!
> 
> :lol:


Hehe.


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the TT to a nice younge chap! Hope it will be enjoyed as much as I have.
> 
> I am signing off mk1 ownership. Good bye my lovers!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Take care Rich...I salute you sir...you mastered the fine art of rear wheel drive fun yet?... :wink: Glad your TT went to an enthusiastic owner.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Mastered no, having fun yes. The car still scared me and I cannot drive it 10/10ths yet which makes it interesting! I will still be here regularly giving you all grief!


----------



## TTSPORT666

simno44 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly off-topic, but it reminds me of an horrifically funny - and ancient - sketch by the 'Not the 9 O'Clock News' team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise it was done against a background of some fairly serious cultural problems in the UK at the time. Bold of them to do the skit. But it's still so funny. '...urinating in a public convenience...' Priceless!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...

Much the same god this made me laugh... :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNpmub2J ... creen&NR=1

Damien.


----------



## roddy

simno44 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly off-topic, but it reminds me of an horrifically funny - and ancient - sketch by the 'Not the 9 O'Clock News' team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise it was done against a background of some fairly serious cultural problems in the UK at the time. Bold of them to do the skit. But it's still so funny. '...urinating in a public convenience...' Priceless!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...

Ha ha , funny clip , and suitably topical , I supose it is stephen lawrences brother !!!


----------



## Mondo

...got some zip-ties in the post. £1.10 for 50 off eBay. Take in to account postage, bloke probably only made 50p. :?

Still, now I can help Rich reattach any hoses that blow off his BMW. :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

:lol: :lol: I'm so glad Rich took that crown from me!


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> ...got some zip-ties in the post. £1.10 for 50 off eBay. Take in to account postage, bloke probably only made 50p. :?
> 
> Still, now I can help Rich reattach any hoses that blow off his BMW. :lol:


Good luck getting your hand to any hose if it blows off its tighter than a nun's in there!










What happens when you have 6 cylinders and turbos


----------



## joeplease

first offical mod to the tt, fitted a cree led reverse light. Will have to wait until this evening to see how much difference it makes !


----------



## Mondo

'It's tighter than...' My favourite two endings to this phrase's start, depending on my company at the time, are:

...a duck's arse.
...a whore's miniskirt.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> 'It's tighter than...' My favourite two endings to this phrase's start, depending on my company at the time, are:
> 
> ...a duck's arse.
> ...a whore's miniskirt.


 :lol: :lol: You had a close and personal experience with both Mondo... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Well, yes, I have gotten close to a few ducks over the years. Mostly roasted, actually - and no, not 'spit', you sick fecker.  :wink:

As to the _other _kind, well, I _will _be in 'Vegas in April so who knows? You know what they say; what happens in 'Vegas stays in... Youtube, Facebook, LinkedIn...


----------



## malstt

joeplease said:


> first offical mod to the tt, fitted a cree led reverse light. Will have to wait until this evening to see how much difference it makes !


Just fitted one of these today as well, also changed my door lock for a second hand one only to find the microswitch is faulty on that one as well. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## aaron_tt

Fitted my 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers to me TT today  Makes a big difference to the look am chuffed with it, pics to follow when I sort out my phone I broke :lol:


----------



## TTstang

aaron_tt said:


> Fitted my 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers to me TT today  Makes a big difference to the look am chuffed with it, pics to follow when I sort out my phone I broke :lol:


I did same, perfect combo! Happy daze!


----------



## Callum_TT225

aaron_tt said:


> Fitted my 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers to me TT today  Makes a big difference to the look am chuffed with it, pics to follow when I sort out my phone I broke :lol:


These are the same sizes I'm after, are they bolt on, if so what sort of price did you get them for?


----------



## aaron_tt

Callum_TT225 said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers to me TT today  Makes a big difference to the look am chuffed with it, pics to follow when I sort out my phone I broke :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same sizes I'm after, are they bolt on, if so what sort of price did you get them for?
Click to expand...

Ive got 20mm bolt on's rear and 15mm bolt throughs on the front. Got the 15mm spacers new on ebay for £45 delivered think it was with new longer bolts included too and got the 20mm bolt on rears for £25 from a member on here second hand 8)


----------



## Callum_TT225

I'll take a look on ebay tomorrow then as this is the next thing I want to get, but I have been advised to only use bolt on spacers so hopefully I can find a set at a reasonable price.


----------



## aaron_tt

Callum_TT225 said:


> I'll take a look on ebay tomorrow then as this is the next thing I want to get, but I have been advised to only use bolt on spacers so hopefully I can find a set at a reasonable price.


Up to you. These are the bolt through's im using anyway:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300817754199? ... 1439.l2649


----------



## sussexbythesea

Callum_TT225 said:


> I'll take a look on ebay tomorrow then as this is the next thing I want to get, but I have been advised to only use bolt on spacers so hopefully I can find a set at a reasonable price.


Hi Callum, FYI someone posted a link to some FK sale prices on here a couple of days ago.
Prices look very good, I was going to have a look myself.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=310647
If this does not work just search the Forum for FK spacers.

Peter


----------



## POOKIETT

Today I am carless  while I get my cambelt,water pump an cam tensioner all changed. Only good thing is ill have it back tomorrow


----------



## DionF

Fitted my ABT grille I've had sitting in the conservatory for ages!


----------



## simno44

DionF said:


> Fitted my ABT grille I've had sitting in the conservatory for ages!


That's a nice grill! Where did you pick that up from?


----------



## DionF

simno44 said:


> DionF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my ABT grille I've had sitting in the conservatory for ages!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice grill! Where did you pick that up from?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, Bought it from a fellow member on here for a small *FORTUNE* as they are quite hard to find :?


----------



## Duggy

DionF said:


> Fitted my ABT grille I've had sitting in the conservatory for ages!


Almost my favorite grille, but unfortunately like budgie teeth 

John


----------



## J99 TTC

Replaced coolant sensor, fitted spacers (15mm &20mm) and painted my callipers red.


----------



## roddy

JamesRoberts said:


> Replaced coolant sensor, fitted spacers (15mm &20mm) and painted my callipers red.


Oh ,, the idle rich !!


----------



## crapgolf

aaron_tt said:


> Fitted my 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers to me TT today  Makes a big difference to the look am chuffed with it, pics to follow when I sort out my phone I broke :lol:


I agree I think its one of the best mods , I had them on my 2nd TT and plan for these to be next .. need to paint my calpers at the same time...so awaintin a warm day :?


----------



## Pugwash69

I replaced the few remaining fasteners and screws from the engine bay plastics with new stainless steel screws. I bought Halfords stuff, as B&Q has nothing I wanted! I've include the codes if you fancy looking for them. Total cost, £17.49. Not as cheap as if I'd ebay'd the parts but I wanted them now! Also, I was able to check they fitted whilst parked outside the shop in case I needed more. :?

5mm and 6mm Flat washers (*HFX 599*), 1 pack is enough for the job and used as below @ £5.59

M8 x 25mm Socket Screw Caps (*HFX 251*), 2 packs of 3 @ £4.29 each.
These screw nicely into the slam plastics just tight enough. I used a 6mm washer under each of the 6 caps.

M6 x 20mm Socket Screw Caps (*HFX 249*), 1 pack of 5 @ £3.29
I used a 5mm washer, then a 6mm washer under each one to cover the hole in the plastics enough. Three on the battery cover, one on the coolant bottle cover.

I've priced these parts on ebay at £5.04 with leftovers. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

Interesting as I need many of these ,,, do these ones not sit a bit too proud mate


----------



## TT225C

There's is someone on this forum who sells the bling kit for the engine bay but not sure how much for.

I recieved lowering springs today to fit on Saturday  stop gap while I get hold of some KW's


----------



## Pugwash69

roddy said:


> Interesting as I need many of these ,,, do these ones not sit a bit too proud mate


No, seems to be plenty of room under the bonnet. If you look at the rubber bungs on the lip of your bonnet you can see you have plenty to play with. I did lower it very carefully and press to click the first time though!


----------



## roddy

I didn't mean enough to stop the bonnet closing . But the oem ones are almost flush


----------



## Pugwash69

OEM plastic things are very flush, but I had 3 missing at the front, and two screws missing on the battery cover. These stand about 5mm further out.


----------



## gogs

Forum member SteviedTT sells them, I have one fitted, it's very very nice, he's advertising in the for sale section ;-)

viewtopic.php?t=311626


----------



## simno44

Crashed the TT. Fail!


----------



## kazinak

simno44 said:


> Crashed the TT. Fail!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AdamG

kazinak said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You're such a bellend sometimes. Actually - make that most of the time.


----------



## kazinak

AdamG said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such a bellend sometimes. Actually - make that most of the time.
Click to expand...

yep ,that's me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

gogs said:


> Forum member SteviedTT sells them, I have one fitted, it's very very nice, he's advertising in the for sale section ;-)
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=311626


... Gogs- I thought your car was super clean on the outside- it's even cleaner under the bonnet! ... 
8)

... I bet your CD/DVD collection is all arranged alphabetically too!! ...


----------



## gogs

Ha ha, thanks mate,

Took a fair bit of elbow grease, that WD40 and metal polish !

Not quite that bad with the DVD's and cd's, do keep the same groups together though so I can find them!
Most are in my iTunes account now though ;-)


----------



## simno44

kazinak said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

yeah im ok... 2 cracked ribs an a broken hand, thanks for asking :lol:


----------



## GPT TT

MOT D-Day.

Sailed through, no advisories 8) 8)


----------



## GPT TT

simno44 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im ok... 2 cracked ribs an a broken hand, thanks for asking :lol:
Click to expand...

Serious?

What happened?


----------



## TT225C

simno44 said:


> Crashed the TT. Fail!


Sorry to hear that, hope your ok, cars can be repaired! (Sometimes) :wink:


----------



## Hjtt

simno44 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im ok... 2 cracked ribs an a broken hand, thanks for asking :lol:
Click to expand...

hope you wasnt drink driving pc plod !! , hope ya ok m8 !


----------



## simno44

GPT TT said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im ok... 2 cracked ribs an a broken hand, thanks for asking :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serious?
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

Thankfully. No not to serious. But thank you for your concern lol. Kaz your a nob! Lol.

I did have a very abrupt disagreement with a cleverly disguised 1 foot high wall however. 
Managed to rip my front near side bumper to pieces and damage the inner weal arch considerably but it's nothing that can't be sorted. Spent all evening doing that and my door switch. Bumper now looks as if nothing has happened and the under arch just needs some good fiber glass work to strengths It.

Anyone know where to buy a DIY fiber glass kit?


----------



## simno44

Crap guys I'm sorry! My reply was just a snap remark at kaz.. Lol. Should have thought about how it would come across. 
I'm fine. Just really miffed off!


----------



## simno44

I'm flattered though lads! Thanks! Haha.


----------



## Pugwash69

simno44 said:


> Anyone know where to buy a DIY fiber glass kit?


I bought one years ago from Do-it-all, to patch a hole in a bike faring. It came with the cloth and resin. You can buy the mat and resin separately at Halfords now it seems but they still have the kits.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165625


----------



## simno44

Pugwash69 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to buy a DIY fiber glass kit?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one years ago from Do-it-all, to patch a hole in a bike faring. It came with the cloth and resin. You can buy the mat and resin separately at Halfords now it seems but they still have the kits.
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165625
Click to expand...

Perfect? 
What iv managed to do is sever the connection between my mini wheal guard thing and the bottom of the inner wheal arch. So at the mo the wheal guard is not as secure as I'd like it to be.

I'm thinking a sheet of fiber glass would act as a bonded bridge between the two.

Iv never used it before. Does it bond to plastic ok? Is it essentially a very strong paper mâché sort of ordeal?


----------



## roddy

'Ello 'ello 'ello ,,,,,,,,,, sorry to hear about your accident mate , does not sound too bad tho ,,,,, fibreglass ? Secret is put lots of resin on first then the mat then some more resin , don't rush it let it soak, roughen the plastic well before aplying as it does not always stick good to some plastics ,, good luck


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> 'Ello 'ello 'ello ,,,,,,,,,, sorry to hear about your accident mate , does not sound too bad tho ,,,,, fibreglass ? Secret is put lots of resin on first then the mat then some more resin , don't rush it let it soak, roughen the plastic well before aplying as it does not always stick good to some plastics ,, good luck


And clean it well I would imagine also? 
Thanks mate! Would not have thought to roughen it up first.


----------



## Brendanb86

simno44 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ello 'ello 'ello ,,,,,,,,,, sorry to hear about your accident mate , does not sound too bad tho ,,,,, fibreglass ? Secret is put lots of resin on first then the mat then some more resin , don't rush it let it soak, roughen the plastic well before aplying as it does not always stick good to some plastics ,, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> And clean it well I would imagine also?
> Thanks mate! Would not have thought to roughen it up first.
Click to expand...

Lone rangers eh... :roll: :lol:

Hope you and the car make a full recovery!


----------



## Pugwash69

simno44 said:


> Iv never used it before. Does it bond to plastic ok? Is it essentially a very strong paper mâché sort of ordeal?


Just the same, but way more smelly. Do it outside! You generally soak the mats a bit and lay them where you want them, paint a bit more resin on, repeat. Sand it down after. The kit will include helpful instructions usually and it sticks to metal and plastic.


----------



## roddy

Use a small paint roller to apply resin both times ,,,,, you can get a thing called a paddle , like a metal paint roller , to work the resin throo , it makes a better finish but not nessasary ,, weting the mat first is difficult as the mat often falls apart before reaching the job ,, ok if on the flat but not adv for positional worl


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Use a small paint roller to apply resin both times ,,,,, you can get a thing called a paddle , like a metal paint roller , to work the resin throo , it makes a better finish but not nessasary ,, weting the mat first is difficult as the mat often falls apart before reaching the job ,, ok if on the flat but not adv for positional worl


You really do love that "," key don't you?

Haha. Thanks for your advice mate.

It doesn't need to look good as its hide. But would still be nice to make it tidy!

Appreciated!


----------



## roddy

NoproblemmateanythingforafellowTTlover :wink:


----------



## RazMan

Simon, just a quick note to say that fibreglass kits are usually not a good bond to plastic, especially the sort of stuff that the arch liners are made of. You might be better off getting one from a breaker.

Sent using hand / eye co-ordination, Tapatalk and a phone


----------



## simno44

RazMan said:


> Simon, just a quick note to say that fibreglass kits are usually not a good bond to plastic, especially the sort of stuff that the arch liners are made of. You might be better off getting one from a breaker.
> 
> Sent using hand / eye co-ordination, Tapatalk and a phone


Nothing to lose in trying so I will see what becomes of it. And if need be il try a breaker. The only problem with that is that I would be talking 
Full inner Wheal arch 
Full under tray 
New wheal defender.

Not cheep


----------



## Pugwash69

Use the word "wheel" if you google - more results. :wink:


----------



## simno44

Pugwash69 said:


> Use the word "wheel" if you google - more results. :wink:


Sorry. You have probably gathered by now that I do have an issue with spelling. 
Being dyslexic has caused some horrible issues on other forums. I think in safe on here though.

I appreciate the extra effort others take to read my posts.


----------



## Teighto

Replaced the thermostat and now gauge and 49 trick working correctly!!!


----------



## TerryCTR

Found out I had a Japanese fighting plant outside my flat after the home report was done and I'm not allowed to touch it as it spreads so easily


----------



## simno44

TerryCTR said:


> Found out I had a Japanese fighting plant outside my flat after the home report was done and I'm not allowed to touch it as it spreads so easily


Knotweed?


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted 4motion rear arb, new discs and pads all round and fitted lower pcv breather pipe. Went to fit new alloys on then realised I didn't have any spigot rings....doh


----------



## joeplease

fitted k&n induction kit, had to bodge a support for it from cable ties around the strut brace though, as there was no way i was getting the gearbox mount off to fit the supplied brace with a tiny pair of pliers. Fitted new led sidelights too, what a pita! wish i had smaller hands sometimes


----------



## TerryCTR

simno44 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found out I had a Japanese fighting plant outside my flat after the home report was done and I'm not allowed to touch it as it spreads so easily
> 
> 
> 
> Knotweed?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure mate, I wasn't in when the report was done and I'm still waiting to see it. That does ring a bell though.

Just had a check it is pretty close to my wall but with luck they catch it on time as the roots can apparently break through anything


----------



## Billy225

Got pissed off because my fuel gauge is now faulty and i hope the warrenty company pays out for a new one


----------



## roddy

Its a bitty chilly down there mate. Whereever you are


----------



## Hjtt

roddy said:


> Its a bitty chilly down there mate. Whereever you are


+1 lol


----------



## Billy225

They say we are in for snow luckily i have just bought this 4x4 sports cabriolet


----------



## sallyday10

Fitted a Pipercross panel filter.

Ordered some new CV boots for the front near side.


----------



## Eleven

Took advantage of a 60 degree day in Mid-January in Indiana and installed my new plate that I received as a Christmas Present... and resisted the temptation to was the car (it wouldn't matter, it's going to rain and get down to the 30's tomorrow - that's Indiana weather for you)...


----------



## TT Stu-82

kazinak said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Kaz, how knowone has given you a slap I dont know


----------



## roddy

He has had a few cyber ones ,,,,


----------



## TT Stu-82

Don't get me wrong, sometimes he can be the funny as fxxk but other times he just needs to stay in his box


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted a new pioneer system into the girlfriends boxster. Good job they use the same cack wiring as Audi, I had it Sussed in no time 
Tomorrows jobs are remove RS4's and spacers, and replace them with my LM staggered reps and smaller spacers. Oh and tackle the microswitch now my new one has arrived.


----------



## TT Stu-82

TT Boycie said:


> Fitted a new pioneer system into the girlfriends boxster. Good job they use the same cack wiring as Audi, I had it Sussed in no time
> Tomorrows jobs are remove RS4's and spacers, and replace them with my LM staggered reps and smaller spacers. Oh and tackle the microswitch now my new one has arrived.


And send the spacers to me!


----------



## simno44

TT Stu-82 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed the TT. Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz, how knowone has given you a slap I dont know
Click to expand...

Pinch of salt. 
Lol.


----------



## Callum_TT225

Billy225 said:


> Got pissed off because my fuel gauge is now faulty and i hope the warrenty company pays out for a new one


Thats exactly like mine, gets to half a tank and suddenly the warning light comes on and I have like 15 miles till i have to fill up, will you let me know how you get on and what the warranty had to pay if they hopefully sort it as it does my head in but audi charge stupid money.


----------



## Converted2VW

Painted the garage and ordered garage racks and a work bench.

A renovated, organized place for my TT so i can work in peace and the wife doesn't give me crap it


----------



## c15 ttt

Billy225 said:


> Got pissed off because my fuel gauge is now faulty and i hope the warrenty company pays out for a new one


mines getting done now.£75+vat from cluster repairs uk.wish it would hurry up and be back on the road.


----------



## c15 ttt

you will need to pay to have the pod removed/replaced unless you do it yourself.


----------



## JAMason

As a few of you have seen, iv got a powersteering issue on my 225! So today I...

Was under the car for most of the morning (In the freezing cold!!) looking for a leak. And while I found numorus little issues and loos fitting and fixtures under the car (and a huge amount of oil! :/ from all sorts of places!) there was no clear signs of a catastrophic power steering fluid leak around anything power steering related! I thinking either the pump has had it or there is a small leak (masked by the oil covered engine bay!) and the fluid has just dropped lower than normal.










All that oil!  









Jack


----------



## roddy

Leave undertray off ( weather depending , so prob not good idea !! ) ,, good Gunk ( degrease ) and jet wash and keep an eye on everything ,it will show where the oil leaks are but not helpp with the steering prob


----------



## R222CEC

Just purchased the rear seat delete kit items from Germany 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjtt

R222CEC said:


> Just purchased the rear seat delete kit items from Germany
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much did it set ya back m8


----------



## gogs

Took some pics in the snow


----------



## TTstang

Removed tail lights! Dunno just bored!
Amazing how dirty the bulbs were!!! 
Clean now though, brighter too!


----------



## Billy225

Callum_TT225 said:


> Billy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got pissed off because my fuel gauge is now faulty and i hope the warrenty company pays out for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly like mine, gets to half a tank and suddenly the warning light comes on and I have like 15 miles till i have to fill up, will you let me know how you get on and what the warranty had to pay if they hopefully sort it as it does my head in but audi charge stupid money.
Click to expand...

Yea there should pay out i may have to take the back off and make sure it doesnt work at all but i would rather get a new one because of how much the warrenty was then im gonna sting em for a gearbox hopefully 2nd is a bit stiff sometimes


----------



## H11WGY

Today i fitted a new hazard relay.

£10 delivered from Ebay (bargain)

Easy 5 minute job and i have working indicators again :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted my LM reps, fixed the door microswitch, finally got the rear light out and replaced the brake light bulb, and washed the cars


----------



## TT225C

Gave it a good wash! 


IMG_7177 by J5 WHD, on Flickr


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a new battery: http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 965&000020

Exide Premium Battery 027 4 Year Guarantee, p# 444770276

£53.06 delivered inc. TT Forum discount - what's not to like?

(if it's good enough for Garth... :wink: )


----------



## Converted2VW

This is so cheap for a battery!

So different here...I bought one a couple of weeks back for the equivalent to £100. :x 
And it was a generic battery too! The Audi-recommended Bosch was £160!!!


----------



## Skeee

H11WGY said:


> Today i fitted a new hazard relay.
> 
> £10 delivered from Ebay (bargain)
> 
> Easy 5 minute job and i have working indicators again :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What have you done with the old Hazard Switch? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Skeee

Converted2VW said:


> This is so cheap for a battery!
> So different here...I bought one a couple of weeks back for the equivalent to £100. :x
> And it was a generic battery too! The Audi-recommended Bosch was £160!!!


I spoilt mine with the mega expensive Bosch 5 year, under £65 with forum discount from ECP.

Sorry but I had to rub that in as I've spent some time the wrong side of the pond and everything is normally so much more expensive in the UK. I've even ordered stuff from the US by post as it's often cheaper including all the postage.


----------



## Converted2VW

Skeee said:


> Converted2VW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cheap for a battery!
> So different here...I bought one a couple of weeks back for the equivalent to £100. :x
> And it was a generic battery too! The Audi-recommended Bosch was £160!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I spoilt mine with the mega expensive Bosch 5 year, under £65 with forum discount from ECP.
> 
> Sorry but I had to rub that in as I've spent some time the wrong side of the pond and everything is normally so much more expensive in the UK. I've even ordered stuff from the US by post as it's often cheaper including all the postage.
Click to expand...

I guess we can't win them all eh? :wink:


----------



## Steve-c

got my insurance today FULLY COMP ALL SINGING - and BOOKED MOT for Thursday.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Got this little bugger of a nut on ! :lol:


----------



## thebluemax

washed mine yesterday and hoovered it out.....an hour later it snowed on it! s**t [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

TT SMITHY said:


> Got this little bugger of a nut on ! :lol:


I don't see any zircotec coating on that, mate. What's another £200 on top of £800?


----------



## thebluemax

just ordered the dipstick cover from "Oldguy" , my first under bonnet mod.....new year, new mod!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Mondo said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this little bugger of a nut on ! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any zircotec coating on that, mate. What's another £200 on top of £800?
Click to expand...

 :lol: as it goes i dont have another £300 at the mo ....maybe i,ll drop a mail to these woof woof
http://www.woof-tmt.com/products has to be in woof white :wink: 
not quite zircotec though is it


----------



## Andi.k

Brought myself a private plate for me TT, I don't even pick it up for another few weeks! :?


----------



## Hjtt

today i ordered the following :

* Audi rs6 drl's
* OBD2 11 Diagnostic Cable 
* Quattro Gecko Emblem
* Swoosh sm68 Voltage Gauge 60mm - to go in center Vent


----------



## forker

could have done with one of those [smiley=party2.gif] knitted knob cover bobblehat doodas; blimey, it was cold this morning. What do others do for a cold knob?


----------



## simno44

forker said:


> could have done with one of those [smiley=party2.gif] knitted knob cover bobblehat doodas; blimey, it was cold this morning. What do others do for a cold knob?


----------



## TT Stu-82

simno44 said:


> forker said:
> 
> 
> 
> could have done with one of those [smiley=party2.gif] knitted knob cover bobblehat doodas; blimey, it was cold this morning. What do others do for a cold knob?
Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## simno44

Or ..
Slip one of these on it.








Works for me ...


----------



## TT SMITHY

simno44 said:


> Or ..
> Slip one of these on it.
> 
> Works for me ...


 yeah ok buddy more like :lol:


----------



## simno44

TT SMITHY said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or ..
> Slip one of these on it.
> 
> Works for me ...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok buddy more like :lol:
Click to expand...

Your left handed?? Well... It takes all sorts I guess.


----------



## Converted2VW

Hahahaha LMAO!

I knew that post would raise all kinds of hoots! :mrgreen:


----------



## TT SMITHY

simno44 said:


> Your left handed?? Well... It takes all sorts I guess.


Oh were you referring to me ? :lol:


----------



## roddy

Ha ha exactly simon , I was just wondering , does he not have a bird !!!!!!


----------



## forker

hehe! I've seen those options on Audi show stands before! Do they also come in leather?


----------



## simno44

Not so much "today I"
"As currently I am" receiving the works...








Leeds Audi. Highly recommended.


----------



## TTQ2K2

simno44 said:


> Not so much "today I"
> "As currently I am" receiving the works
> 
> Leeds Audi. Highly recommended.


Pic ^^^^ suggests they secialize in "hairdresser's" cars. Don't forget to extend that pinky with each sip o tea.   

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, but the copy of the Daily Fascist (aka Daily Mail) gives it away as a TMC (True Man's Car). :wink:


----------



## ryan_flea

Today i phoned around many breakers to find a cross member .......

ME= 0
Crossmember=1

Not had any luck- even down to i sold one about 5 mins ago.....argh!!!!!!
However pure comedy to hear peeps accents around the UK. (about the only bit that has entertained me)


----------



## Hjtt

ryan_flea said:


> Today i phoned around many breakers to find a cross member .......
> 
> ME= 0
> Crossmember=1
> 
> Not had any luck- even down to i sold one about 5 mins ago.....argh!!!!!!
> However pure comedy to hear peeps accents around the UK. (about the only bit that has entertained me)


Have you pmd stanners on here m8 he braking a tt might be worth giving him a shout m8


----------



## jonzolee

Coil pack died, ordered 3 and going to keep 2 spares in the car, all coming for 11am tomorrow .

Also started spraying my V6 spoiler extension yesterday and have royally f****d it up&#8230; . Was perfect until it fell of the bench it was balanced on overnight  tried to fix it but just getting worse&#8230;.any ideas other than sanding back the whole thing and starting fresh?


----------



## Mondo

jonzolee said:


> Coil pack died...


Presumably you've already check the 'recall-that's-not-a-recall' with Audi, to see if you're up for 4 new coil packs FOC?


----------



## simno44

Mondo said:


> jonzolee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coil pack died...
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably you've already check the 'recall-that's-not-a-recall' with Audi, to see if you're up for 4 new coil packs FOC?
Click to expand...

What I did today..

Not a recall?? Elaborate?! Lol.


----------



## Mondo

Well, that would look bad. I think this is just a 'service improvement action' or some such bollocks wording. :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

jonzolee said:


> Also started spraying my V6 spoiler extension yesterday and have royally f****d it up&#8230; . Was perfect until it fell of the bench it was balanced on overnight  tried to fix it but just getting worse&#8230;.any ideas other than sanding back the whole thing and starting fresh?


This happened to me [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: All I'm gonna say is you better start sanding again... :lol:


----------



## Steve-c

fitted all the plastics under bonnet - washed and cleaned car ready for Thursday.

First time ive cleaned the car since owning it.


----------



## Tritium

Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark. 
Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll: 
No more v-power for you this week. :lol:

Brian


----------



## neiloid1

Popped down to Portmouth Audi and was charged £15.34 for a replacement air con switch front - a curved piece of black with a cut out and the word "Off" printed on it. Hard to believe you can get 6 NGK spark plugs for the same money. Mind you I'm pretty impressed that they had one in stock.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tritium said:


> Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark.
> Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll:
> No more v-power for you this week. :lol:
> 
> Brian


 :lol: :lol: What a bitch Brian.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## simno44

Mondo said:


> Well, that would look bad. I think this is just a 'service improvement action' or some such bollocks wording. :wink:


Well.. I came away having saved £140 
A free car clean and a health check with nothing found. And those









So can't complain. Yummy.


----------



## Brendanb86

simno44 said:


> So can't complain. Yummy.


Have you got a part number for those? :wink:


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can't complain. Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a part number for those? :wink:
Click to expand...

Ha!


----------



## Avus_TT

Put him in the garage to replace the air filter with a Pipercross panel and made a Wak box whilst I was at it. Love it, nice and burbley. Did it in my Leon Cupra but this sounds much better. Also removed the rings from the back and replaced the TT and quattro with black badges


----------



## thebluemax

Avus_TT said:


> Put him in the garage to replace the air filter with a Pipercross panel and made a Wak box whilst I was at it. Love it, nice and burbley. Did it in my Leon Cupra but this sounds much better. Also removed the rings from the back and replaced the TT and quattro with black badges


Avus. I am going to do the WAK box mod as I have a spare airbox I bought in case I F up the original one, how much did you cut out of the box ? any pix ?


----------



## gogs

Tritium said:


> Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark.
> Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll:
> No more v-power for you this week. :lol:
> 
> Brian


Nightmare Brian, did she let you back in after some encouraging words ?


----------



## Converted2VW

gogs said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark.
> Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll:
> No more v-power for you this week. :lol:
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare Brian, did she let you back in after some encouraging words ?
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Avus_TT

Loads of pics on here mate but I didnt actually take any!! Have a look at http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm

I pretty much went by the pics on here. Just drill lots of holes with a big drill bit into the base and side..!


----------



## Brendanb86

Avus_TT said:


> Put him in the garage to replace the air filter with a Pipercross panel and made a Wak box whilst I was at it. Love it, nice and burbley. Did it in my Leon Cupra but this sounds much better. Also removed the rings from the back and replaced the TT and quattro with black badges


Badges look a bit high? :?


----------



## simno44

thebluemax said:


> Avus_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put him in the garage to replace the air filter with a Pipercross panel and made a Wak box whilst I was at it. Love it, nice and burbley. Did it in my Leon Cupra but this sounds much better. Also removed the rings from the back and replaced the TT and quattro with black badges
> 
> 
> 
> Avus. I am going to do the WAK box mod as I have a spare airbox I bought in case I F up the original one, how much did you cut out of the box ? any pix ?
Click to expand...

As long as its structurally sound when replaced. Your fine!! Here's mine.










Not quite as much as some but it sounds lovely!!


----------



## Mondo

Tritium said:


> Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark.
> Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll:
> No more v-power for you this week. :lol:
> 
> Brian


I blame the parents... :roll:



neiloid1 said:


> Popped down to Portmouth Audi and was charged £15.34 for a replacement air con switch front - a curved piece of black with a cut out and the word "Off" printed on it...


When presented with the price you should have waived a bit of paper in front of the Parts geezer with the word 'Fµčk' on it. :wink:



simno44 said:


> Well.. I came away having saved £140...


£140 for 4 coil packs?  Jeez, really? Makes those sweets kinda valuable, don't it?


----------



## Mondo

Oh yeah, and PC Simno, that's not a Wakbox. You want a Mondobox. 

Would post a pic but it's on the PC and I'm on the 'work' lappie. 

PS: Found this old one. There's even less left now, but you get the idea:


----------



## Tritium

gogs said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark.
> Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll:
> No more v-power for you this week. :lol:
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare Brian, did she let you back in after some encouraging words ?
Click to expand...

Hi Gordon,
Weeeeelll. I phone my wife - eventually she answered and could not find my spare key despite knowing where it was. :roll: 
So she came and collected me. Went back home.
Got the key in 30 secs "oh that's were it is",says her. 
"Yes" seez I," where *YOUR* spare is!" :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif]

Back to supermarket....
Open car, alarm goes off :roll:  
- pull ignition key and drive home with melting ice-cream in shopping. :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
- Low fuel alarm went off! "YOU CANT BE SERIOUS!"

Only took four hours to do a half hour shop.
I think the TT owned me today :lol:

Brian
ps bought some Honey Jack Daniels, had nip to calm nerves and defrost. Still not buying her any vpower tho.


----------



## Avus_TT

Badges look a bit high? :?[/quote]

Hmmm.. I used the same slight markings that my previous badges left for the TT. For the quattro I just made sure it was the same distance down as the TT.

It may be a bit off but it's symmetrical so I'm happy


----------



## Mondo

Tritium said:


> ...Still not buying her any vpower tho.


Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen. 

Good man.


----------



## gogs

Tritium said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Vickie ( my TT) decided to lock me out in the f*****g freezing cold supermarket carpark.
> Thanks girlie after I gave you some nice new suspension mods :roll:
> No more v-power for you this week. :lol:
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare Brian, did she let you back in after some encouraging words ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gordon,
> Weeeeelll. I phone my wife - eventually she answered and could not find my spare key despite knowing where it was. :roll:
> So she came and collected me. Went back home.
> Got the key in 30 secs "oh that's were it is",says her.
> "Yes" seez I," where *YOUR* spare is!" :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Back to supermarket....
> Open car, alarm goes off :roll:
> - pull ignition key and drive home with melting ice-cream in shopping. :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> - Low fuel alarm went off! "YOU CANT BE SERIOUS!"
> 
> Only took four hours to do a half hour shop.
> I think the TT owned me today :lol:
> 
> Brian
> ps bought some Honey Jack Daniels, had nip to calm nerves and defrost. Still not buying her any vpower tho.
Click to expand...

Glad you've got your priorities rite, full yourself with quality fuel before giving in to the TT ;-)

I know all about being owned by a TT


----------



## jonzolee

simno44 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonzolee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coil pack died...
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably you've already check the 'recall-that's-not-a-recall' with Audi, to see if you're up for 4 new coil packs FOC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I did today..
> 
> Not a recall?? Elaborate?! Lol.
Click to expand...

Spoke to Audi, as per - no help. Went to my usual indy - Autohaus in Edinburgh and popping in tomorrow to pick it up.. Said he would fit it FOC


----------



## jonzolee

Brendanb86 said:


> jonzolee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also started spraying my V6 spoiler extension yesterday and have royally f****d it up&#8230; . Was perfect until it fell of the bench it was balanced on overnight  tried to fix it but just getting worse&#8230;.any ideas other than sanding back the whole thing and starting fresh?
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: All I'm gonna say is you better start sanding again... :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha, spent a good 2 hours sanding and have given it many, many coats of paint and lacquer,starting to look almost smooth again after hours of work&#8230; Still not perfect, almost at the stage of taking it to a body shop. I was so pleased with myself too


----------



## Brendanb86

Booked my car in to have the roof wrapped on Saturday. At 9am. After celebrating my birthday on Friday night. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Converted2VW

Purchased an OEM audi TT car cover as the car will be spending a few days outside while i do some work to the garage.
The cover is meant for a coupe but it fits my roadster fine


----------



## Steve-c

fixed my driver door lock - micro switch was faulty - replace hole door lock mec.

all good - MOT tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JS53MES

My TT will be like this till the end of the month.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjtt

my drl's came today along with my volt guage !


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> my drl's came today along with my volt guage !


Volt gauge. What's the crack with that mate? Battery and alternated performance visual?


----------



## Hjtt

simno44 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> my drl's came today along with my volt guage !
> 
> 
> 
> Volt gauge. What's the crack with that mate? Battery and alternated performance visual?
Click to expand...

yes m8 pretty much so , i will be putting a stereo install in so its a good idea to see what the car is amping at !


----------



## Hjtt

today i............. found out that when i keep my finger on the lock button my windows do go up and when i unlock the car they go down , i can remember reading it other day somwhere so thought i would try it and hey ho it worked was well happy !!


----------



## ©hatterBox

JS53MES said:


> My TT will be like this till the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats happened James?


----------



## JS53MES

Its getting a whole new suspension practically. Coilovers, polybushed wishbones, adjustable control arms, inner bushes and outer polybushes. 
But some bits wont be here till February  hopefully its worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom2018

Washed my car today and it froze lol

Also polished my blue flame tail pipes ready to hand it over to damien tomorow at the tt shop

Tom


----------



## TTSPORT666

tom2018 said:


> Washed my car today and it froze lol
> 
> Also polished my blue flame tail pipes ready to hand it over to damien tomorow at the tt shop
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom....  Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow at TTS, and naturally the drive home with luscious sounding pipage.. :wink: Got my camera for some snaps of the 2 blue qs's together.

Damien.


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> today i............. found out that when i keep my finger on the lock button my windows do go up and when i unlock the car they go down , i can remember reading it other day somwhere so thought i would try it and hey ho it worked was well happy !!


Was on my door switch thread lol. 
I'm yet to try the roof... I can but hope. Haha.


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> my drl's came today along with my volt guage !
> 
> 
> 
> Volt gauge. What's the crack with that mate? Battery and alternated performance visual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes m8 pretty much so , i will be putting a stereo install in so its a good idea to see what the car is amping at !
Click to expand...

Something the liquid doesn't offer. Shame!


----------



## Hjtt

simno44 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i............. found out that when i keep my finger on the lock button my windows do go up and when i unlock the car they go down , i can remember reading it other day somwhere so thought i would try it and hey ho it worked was well happy !!
> 
> 
> 
> Was on my door switch thread lol.
> I'm yet to try the roof... I can but hope. Haha.
Click to expand...

yeah thats right m8 it was lol ,it was only when i got out the car and thought shit left window down so thought ill keep hold of the button and....WOW it went up lol


----------



## ©hatterBox

JS53MES said:


> Its getting a whole new suspension practically. Coilovers, polybushed wishbones, adjustable control arms, inner bushes and outer polybushes.
> But some bits wont be here till February  hopefully its worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well worth the wait by the sounds of it!! Glad it isnt broken


----------



## chrisj82

i jacked the tt up and gave it a nice new coat of under seal


----------



## tom2018

TTSPORT666 said:


> tom2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed my car today and it froze lol
> 
> Also polished my blue flame tail pipes ready to hand it over to damien tomorow at the tt shop
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom....  Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow at TTS, and naturally the drive home with luscious sounding pipage.. :wink: Got my camera for some snaps of the 2 blue qs's together.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Iv just cleaned mine today, even though it froze again lol so it should be cleanish 

See ou tomorow i will be there 9/10 depending on traffic 

Tom


----------



## simno44

chrisj82 said:


> i jacked the tt up and gave it a nice new coat of under seal


Underseal? Under chassis protection of some form??


----------



## roddy

simno44 said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i jacked the tt up and gave it a nice new coat of under seal
> 
> 
> 
> Underseal? Under chassis protection of some form??
Click to expand...

A bit like anti foul on a boat !!!


----------



## LordG71

Car sailed through the MOT today, thought it should have been ok, but always nice to get an all clear


----------



## T ROB T

After 5 Years, cried as the TT was driven away by the new owner [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Told him to join the forum as great advice / help always given on here, if he joins be nice :roll:

Guys and Girls, its been fun, and goodbye


----------



## ryan_flea

Get the little beauty back today Hurahhhh! Cross member newly fitted- Resprayed front bumper and a new wing mirror respray and new housing. Couple of scuffs on back bumper blended out. Happy days,and time to play in some snow!


----------



## Brendanb86

Woke up to a white birthday! Whey! Got some TT related goodies... But my roof wrap booked in for tomorrow got cancelled. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh well, gonna find a quiet carpark later and have some fun!


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> Oh well, gonna find a quiet carpark later and have some fun!


... Will you be needing this?


----------



## Brendanb86

Ha ha, I should have worded that better. Some 4 wheeled, sliding type fun!


----------



## Mondo

Brendanb86 said:


> ... Some 4 *legged*, sliding type fun!


Doesn't sound any different, Brender. :?

:wink:


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> Ha ha, I should have worded that better. Some 4 wheeled, sliding type fun!


As my mother always used to say during my teens... 
"Don't forget to where your Wellies... You don't know where she has been"


----------



## Paulj100

Mondo said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Some 4 *legged*, sliding type fun!
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound any different, Brender. :?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hjtt

today i had a couple of goodies turn up !!


----------



## NotFromSomerset

got the car back from vagtech with a remap, decat, full service. havnt had a chance to put the new power down yet 

would be rude not to go for a spin (most likely literally) later


----------



## TTQ2K2

...bought an A3 3.2Q Sline to keep the TT company. 2007, 42.8K miles, FASH, 1 owner, all stock, approx 11k quid.

not sure how that compares over there but great here.

cheers.


----------



## Converted2VW

Nice buy Bob!
I've always liked A3s and that's a good price right there!

Now post some pics!!!


----------



## simno44

NotFromSomerset said:


> got the car back from vagtech with a remap, decat, full service. havnt had a chance to put the new power down yet
> 
> would be rude not to go for a spin (most likely literally) later


Watch out for those tree lines!


----------



## roddy

simno44 said:


> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the car back from vagtech with a remap, decat, full service. havnt had a chance to put the new power down yet
> 
> would be rude not to go for a spin (most likely literally) later
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for those tree lines!
Click to expand...

Go on , blame the tree !!!!!


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the car back from vagtech with a remap, decat, full service. havnt had a chance to put the new power down yet
> 
> would be rude not to go for a spin (most likely literally) later
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for those tree lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on , blame the tree !!!!!
Click to expand...

Shush! I'm genuinely worried about my drive to work at 6am. Iv no clue what damage may have been done lol.


----------



## roddy

Don't worry , worst can be slight loss of power / turbo boost,,,,,,, just leave wee bit early


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Don't worry , worst can be slight loss of power / turbo boost,,,,,,, just leave wee bit early


Meaning I'd need a new intercooler. And I shouldn't worry? Meh! Lol


----------



## roddy

simno44 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry , worst can be slight loss of power / turbo boost,,,,,,, just leave wee bit early
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning I'd need a new intercooler. And I shouldn't worry? Meh! Lol
Click to expand...

No I don't mean that , just that you will get to work ,,,,,,,,,, and arrange a sunday shif to pay for the rad !


----------



## NotFromSomerset

simno44 said:


> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the car back from vagtech with a remap, decat, full service. havnt had a chance to put the new power down yet
> 
> would be rude not to go for a spin (most likely literally) later
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for those tree lines!
Click to expand...

made tht mistake before. RIP grande punto


----------



## simno44

NotFromSomerset said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the car back from vagtech with a remap, decat, full service. havnt had a chance to put the new power down yet
> 
> would be rude not to go for a spin (most likely literally) later
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for those tree lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> made tht mistake before. RIP grande punto
Click to expand...

That wasn't a mistake. 
(Iv owned an abarth)

Lol.


----------



## Mike46

A bit of light moding in the snow


----------



## LordG71

purchased a ST220 (2004) as my daily driver - very pleased so far.


----------



## Mondo

Well, not today, but this weekend. I:

Fitted a new N75
Got rid of the crap heat shielding around the EGT sensor (I think) and replaced with some ZircoFlex 'tinfoil'.
Fitted my new Exide battery (got the tip from Mr. Restorer, Garth)

Excellent!


----------



## roddy

Been driving around in me mates ( courtesy car ) pugo 3008 ,,,, that thing is incredible on ice and snow ,, traction control works fantastic , and brakes are great also , 6 speed diesel ,


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Been driving around in me mates ( courtesy car ) pugo 3008 ,,,, that thing is incredible on ice and snow ,, traction control works fantastic , and brakes are great also , 6 speed diesel ,


Wash your mouth out!


----------



## roddy

Consider it done !!!!! :?


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Consider it done !!!!! :?


Good lad. Lol.


----------



## KammyTT

Got a tattoo that hurt ten times more than I could have ever expected!!!!!!!


----------



## simno44

KammyTT said:


> Got a tattoo that hurt ten times more than I could have ever expected!!!!!!!


Do we need a naff tats area?


----------



## KammyTT

I don't know simno? Do we?


----------



## Thailand_TT

Dropped the TT off at a local car wrapping place. They are going to wrap the roof panel and the rear hatch surround in high gloss black. They are a well established Bangkok company so I'm expecting a good job. They quoted 5000 baht for both panels ( aroundv100 quid ) Which isn't bad. Got to pick it up this evening. Can only wait and see. :?


----------



## roddy

simno44 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a tattoo that hurt ten times more than I could have ever expected!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need a naff tats area?
Click to expand...

Yea !!!!! ( Like a hole in the head !!!! )


----------



## sallyday10

Noticed that a friendly driver had allowed his car to kiss the driver's wing of my beloved TT.

She's badly scratched and a little dented too.

Boy am I fuming.......

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TTQ2K2

sallyday10 said:


> Noticed that a friendly driver had allowed his car to kiss the driver's wing of my beloved TT.
> 
> She's badly scratched and a little dented too.
> 
> Boy am I fuming.......
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil:


Karma will get them, eventually.

When I was in my 20s, after a few rounds at a local pub, I tagged another car in the parking lot as I was backing out of the parking spot.   . I sorta felt the bump (as much as you can after tipping a few) as it happened basically at the same time as I stopped backing. But I didn't do the right thing and get out and check. Next morning I saw a little silver paint on my black bumper. No other damage to my car other than a slight smear of silver paint that was easily removed with polishing compound. I don't know if I did serious damage to the other car but that's not the point. I should have checked and left my contact info clipped to his windscreen wiper.

Fast foreward 30+ years and some son of a b!tch really hits my beloved TT's driver's door in a resturant parking lot and then departs without "doing the right thing". Cost me nearly $500 USD for repairs. Karma...but that still doesn't fix the other guys car.

On behalf of all the a$$es that have not done the right thing, I apologize.

cheers.


----------



## simno44

And apologies for drink driving? Lol.


----------



## TTchan

I sent my TTs dash off repair and got a vw passat as a courtesy car :? :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Got my plastidip through in the post. Perfect weather for it... :roll:


----------



## Nikos3008

TTchan said:


> I sent my TTs dash off repair and got a vw passat as a courtesy car :? :lol:


I need to do this, how easy was it to get out? How long did it take?

Cheers


----------



## Mike46

Brendanb86 said:


> Got my plastidip through in the post. Perfect weather for it... :roll:


What plans you got mate?


----------



## Brendanb86

Just the wheels to protect them from the salt but its a little late for that so just cosmetic now!


----------



## TTQ2K2

simno44 said:


> And apologies for drink driving? Lol.


  My apology was very broad, but I'd like to think it covers that a$$-ness too...plus any more that may be required. :wink:

cheers


----------



## roddy

Ha ha ,,, the long arm of the law...........


----------



## Hjtt

today i...........used my cable from ebay and used the vagcom lite to activate anti hi-jack !! also removed all stickers on the car !


----------



## Mike46

Audi quoted me £180 for a new MAF!! :lol: :lol:

And the Worthing dealership has to win the prize for the most miserable staff ever!


----------



## Brendanb86

Planned my 650-odd mile trip up to Derbyshire and Yorkshire over the next couple of days. Take the TT or the gf's diesel Megane? Think I'll go for smiles per gallon over mpg!


----------



## neiloid1

Got the orange engine light back on, which I thought had been cured by the coil packs being replaced. At least I had 2 weeks of care free motoring out of her ! It's really odd as there is no indication , apart from the light, that there is anything wrong - she is running as well as ever with no mis firing, chugging, slow pull away , etc.

Looks like another trip down to JKM for them to sort it :?


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> Planned my 650-odd mile trip up to Derbyshire and Yorkshire over the next couple of days. Take the TT or the gf's diesel Megane? Think I'll go for smiles per gallon over mpg!


Where in Yorkshire are you heading mate?


----------



## simno44

neiloid1 said:


> Got the orange engine light back on, which I thought had been cured by the coil packs being replaced. At least I had 2 weeks of care free motoring out of her ! It's really odd as there is no indication , apart from the light, that there is anything wrong - she is running as well as ever with no mis firing, chugging, slow pull away , etc.
> 
> Looks like another trip down to JKM for them to sort it :?


I suffered the same. I managed to lay hands on a liquid TT witch told me what the problem was.


----------



## Brendanb86

simno44 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned my 650-odd mile trip up to Derbyshire and Yorkshire over the next couple of days. Take the TT or the gf's diesel Megane? Think I'll go for smiles per gallon over mpg!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Yorkshire are you heading mate?
Click to expand...

Huddersfield, Leeds and then Wakefield. Stopping the night in Chesterfield with me Aunty. What's the weather like up there?!


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned my 650-odd mile trip up to Derbyshire and Yorkshire over the next couple of days. Take the TT or the gf's diesel Megane? Think I'll go for smiles per gallon over mpg!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Yorkshire are you heading mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huddersfield, Leeds and then Wakefield. Stopping the night in Chesterfield with me Aunty. What's the weather like up there?!
Click to expand...

Just ha two days off utter chaos in leeds. But the suns out today clearing it all.


----------



## Brendanb86

Thank god for that. It's not the snow that pisses me off, it's the idiotic drivers that are out in it! :evil: :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86

Covered a bloke on a bicycle in slushy snow that fell off my roof as I went round a corner. Ooops! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Sad day for all. I witnessed the death of my Cupra R splitter after it had a fight with a pile of snow. And lost [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Front bumper looks horrible without it


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Sad day for all. I witnessed the death of my Cupra R splitter after it had a fight with a pile of snow. And lost [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Front bumper looks horrible without it


oops hope the bumper is okay!!! This is what happens when you have quattro, you think your invincible!!!


----------



## chrisj82

fitted forge 007p dv very pleased with it thanks to mondo and also realised i had my tt a year today.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for all. I witnessed the death of my Cupra R splitter after it had a fight with a pile of snow. And lost [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Front bumper looks horrible without it
> 
> 
> 
> oops hope the bumper is okay!!! This is what happens when you have quattro, you think your invincible!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: As opposed to: that's what happens when you have a beemer when it snowsyou can't even get off the drive....Honk Honk.. :wink:

Brendan i have a brand new cupra R splitter brand spanking still in its bag if you want to make me an offer? 

Damien,


----------



## Brendanb86

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for all. I witnessed the death of my Cupra R splitter after it had a fight with a pile of snow. And lost [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Front bumper looks horrible without it
> 
> 
> 
> oops hope the bumper is okay!!! This is what happens when you have quattro, you think your invincible!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: As opposed to: that's what happens when you have a beemer when it snowsyou can't even get off the drive....Honk Honk.. :wink:
> 
> Brendan i have a brand new cupra R splitter brand spanking still in its bag if you want to make me an offer?
> 
> Damien,
Click to expand...

Bumper is fine thank god! I was hopeless unfortunately, went down a lane and the tyre tracks were so dug out, the centre part of the lane was about 8 inches high. Reversed but I had already bent it underneath the car. Had to find a garage and stick it on ramps to remove it.

Cheers Damien, I'll let you know. Have it in the back of my car but haven't had a chance to inspect the damage yet, been runnin around like a headless chicken all day!


----------



## simno44

How Much do they usually go for? And how speed bump friendly are they. Iv seen a few and have to admit I like the look.


----------



## Brendanb86

I think they're about £35ish from Seat? You need to modify them slightly to fit them. It doesn't scrape on many speed bumps but does mean you have to creep over them at about 2mph!


----------



## roddy

Brendanb86 said:


> Sad day for all. I witnessed the death of my Cupra R splitter after it had a fight with a pile of snow. And lost [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Front bumper looks horrible without it


Ha ha , karma ,,,, was the chap with the bicycle there to witness it , I hope so !!!!


----------



## Brendanb86

Ha ha, tell me about it, I didn't even think about that! In my defence, the snow/cyclist incident wasn't my fault, just thought it was funny!


----------



## simno44

Brendanb86 said:


> I think they're about £35ish from Seat? You need to modify them slightly to fit them. It doesn't scrape on many speed bumps but does mean you have to creep over them at about 2mph!


Wow!!!! A cheep mod! 
Nice! Never seen one on a TTR though.. Hmm.

I creep over policemen anyway.


----------



## roddy

:wink:


simno44 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're about £35ish from Seat? You need to modify them slightly to fit them. It doesn't scrape on many speed bumps but does mean you have to creep over them at about 2mph!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!! A cheep mod!
> Nice! Never seen one on a TTR though.. Hmm.
> 
> I creep over policemen anyway.
Click to expand...

Very common mod on here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but don't like tree lines , snow banks :wink:


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> :wink:
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're about £35ish from Seat? You need to modify them slightly to fit them. It doesn't scrape on many speed bumps but does mean you have to creep over them at about 2mph!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!! A cheep mod!
> Nice! Never seen one on a TTR though.. Hmm.
> 
> I creep over policemen anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very common mod on here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but don't like tree lines , snow banks :wink:
Click to expand...

Jog on! Lol.


----------



## malstt

Changed my door LEDS from red to blue.


----------



## Hjtt

malstt said:


> Changed my door LEDS from red to blue.


i want to do mine where you get them from m8 ? do u have a link ?


----------



## malstt

Found them on E bay mate, was his last set.  But i think OLDGUY still sells them, have a look in the groupbuy section.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Just bought a new set of 83mm stroker pistons for a great price with allot of haggling :lol: 
waiting for the import charges  lol


----------



## aaron_tt

Fitted my aero wipers and waiting to be fitted my led side lights on the weekend when im home in the day light :roll: Pics to follow when hopefully its had a wash although not looking too hopeful with more snowfall forecast :evil:


----------



## Hjtt

today i fitted my volt meter guage


----------



## Brendanb86

My eyes!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]     :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Someone delete it please!

Liverpool are shit and Suarez is a dirty cheating cunt!


----------



## Hjtt

Brendanb86 said:


> My eyes!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]     :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Someone delete it please!
> 
> Liverpool are shit and Suarez is a dirty cheating doodah!


brendon lol ive alway supported them throught my life i guess someone has too lol !!


----------



## Brendanb86

:wink: All fun and games eh!


----------



## Hjtt

Just ordered my rear roof spoiler from Brendan !! Result the man is a legend !!


----------



## Mondo

Thought you were going on about the green lights on the stereo! :lol:

Serves you right for getting emotional about a 'sport' where more points should be awarded for artistic impression during diving than, well, Diving.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered a few carefully chosen stainless interior adornments... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Gazzer

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered a few carefully chosen stainless interior adornments... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


But plugs? :roll:


----------



## Mondo

You wish, Gaz; I saw you making eyes at my D at the RR day last year. :evil:

:-*


----------



## Gazzer

Mondo said:


> You wish, Gaz; I saw you making eyes at my D at the RR day last year. :evil:
> 
> :-*


Shhhhh you said you wouldn't repeat!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: Cheers guys i am blushing...  lol..

fortunately not "BUTT "plugs Gaz...have also had a word with the same company to make some interesting new TT qs bling.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## roddy

Hjtt said:


> today i fitted my volt meter guage


Nice , but to me it looks like a lot of guage just for volts , and maybe a bit bright at night , but cool anyway ,,,, I have been thinking of fitting a few guages in there my self , liquid etc , but how easy is it to get the vent out , and what happens to the hot air


----------



## Hjtt

roddy said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i fitted my volt meter guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice , but to me it looks like a lot of guage just for volts , and maybe a bit bright at night , but cool anyway ,,,, I have been thinking of fitting a few guages in there my self , liquid etc , but how easy is it to get the vent out , and what happens to the hot air
Click to expand...

hey up m8 to get the vent out is soooo easy took less than 30 sec , its a 60mm volt meter very good to be fair , you say it might be a bit bright its not looks are very deciving lol im gonna get a liquid for my other vent as the liquid dnt support volt's !

as regards for hot air , i never really felt any hot air come out of them so pass really lol


----------



## roddy

Thanks mate , you say it is easy but how do you actually do it , do you have to prise it or just twist and pull ,,,,


----------



## Hjtt

prise it out m8


----------



## roddy

Hjtt said:


> prise it out m8


Thanks mte


----------



## Hjtt

your welcome m8 took me all together about 45 mins to an hour to do it all m8


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i fitted my volt meter guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice , but to me it looks like a lot of guage just for volts , and maybe a bit bright at night , but cool anyway ,,,, I have been thinking of fitting a few guages in there my self , liquid etc , but how easy is it to get the vent out , and what happens to the hot air
Click to expand...

You will need to block the vent off
A, to stop it belting hot air into the guage and dash pod area 
B, so that your other vents feed more air to you making up for the vent loss.

You have a few options. 
*A pair of sicks rolled into a ball..
*A piece of sponge cut to size 
* A lid from a Mc vitties hobnob tub.

And no.. I'm not taking the woopsie.

Thank me later lol.


----------



## LordG71

spent some time yesterday on my ST220, trying to clean up the engine bay. Had to stop due to loosing all feeling in my fingers after a couple of hours in -3) :lol:

*started like this:*










*Ended like this* (lots more pics, but wont bore you as it's not a TT :lol: :


----------



## TT225C

Been a busy boy, MOT- passed. New discs and pads, new Mobil 1 oil, new oil filter and new spark plugs


----------



## ades tt 180

took my baby for her mot...hence the legal reg plate..passed without a hitch!... 

also put my new wheels on,many thanx Tonks!... along with a roof spoiler and rear lip extension...























































loving my new look...would like to change the spacers on the front from 15mm to 10mm, just getting a little bit of rubbing going over speedhumps...(if anyone wants to swap, see my ad in for sale section)..got 20mm on the rear but they are sound... i is a very happy boy... :lol:


----------



## Mondo

ades tt 180 said:


> ...just getting a little bit of rubbing going over speedhumps...


Something worth checking is the two little screws at the very top, one each side, helping to hold the wheel arch liner on. There's probably about 8 or so holding each arch liner on. Remove the one at TDC and see if it's looking a bit polished. Leave them off for a few days and see if your rubbing sound disappears.

Worth a try.


----------



## sussexbythesea

ades tt 180 said:


> took my baby for her mot...hence the legal reg plate..passed without a hitch!...
> 
> also put my new wheels on,many thanx Tonks!... along with a roof spoiler and rear lip extension...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new look...


Those wheels look great........my favourite after RS OEM's 

Peter


----------



## ades tt 180

Mondo said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...just getting a little bit of rubbing going over speedhumps...
> 
> 
> 
> Something worth checking is the two little screws at the very top, one each side, helping to hold the wheel arch liner on. There's probably about 8 or so holding each arch liner on. Remove the one at TDC and see if it's looking a bit polished. Leave them off for a few days and see if your rubbing sound disappears.
> 
> Worth a try.
Click to expand...

thanx for the tip!.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]... too dark now (and the pub is calling me) but i'll be on it like a tramp on chips in da morning...hope it stops rubbing because i like the wide look..


----------



## ades tt 180

sussexbythesea said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> took my baby for her mot...hence the legal reg plate..passed without a hitch!...
> 
> also put my new wheels on,many thanx Tonks!... along with a roof spoiler and rear lip extension...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new look...
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels look great........my favourite after RS OEM's
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

i wanted some lm reps but could only afford 18's...really wanted 19's so when these came up i couldn't resist... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]..really suit the mk1 me thinks.


----------



## mk1f4n

Went through 2 clay bars and spent 6 hours detailing my new TT and still have about 5 hours to go tomorrow, don't think the previous owner ever waxed it. Also took rear badges off and changed side repeaters to smoked, oh and should be getting a lhd rear light tomorrow as well for the all red rear light mod.


----------



## aaron_tt

ades tt 180 said:


> took my baby for her mot...hence the legal reg plate..passed without a hitch!...
> 
> also put my new wheels on,many thanx Tonks!... along with a roof spoiler and rear lip extension...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new look...would like to change the spacers on the front from 15mm to 10mm, just getting a little bit of rubbing going over speedhumps...(if anyone wants to swap, see my ad in for sale section)..got 20mm on the rear but they are sound... i is a very happy boy... :lol:


Thats looking fantastic ades really is!  Something about that grabs my attention, just got the styling right for that car imo mate nice one 8)


----------



## ades tt 180

aaron_tt said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> took my baby for her mot...hence the legal reg plate..passed without a hitch!...
> 
> also put my new wheels on,many thanx Tonks!... along with a roof spoiler and rear lip extension...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new look...would like to change the spacers on the front from 15mm to 10mm, just getting a little bit of rubbing going over speedhumps...(if anyone wants to swap, see my ad in for sale section)..got 20mm on the rear but they are sound... i is a very happy boy... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats looking fantastic ades really is!  Something about that grabs my attention, just got the styling right for that car imo mate nice one 8)
Click to expand...

cheers pal...really loving the new look... :-*


----------



## roddy

LordG71 said:


> spent some time yesterday on my ST220, trying to clean up the engine bay. Had to stop due to loosing all feeling in my fingers after a couple of hours in -3) :lol:
> 
> *started like this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ended like this* (lots more pics, but wont bore you as it's not a TT :lol: :


God , that's fantastic mate , what a transformation ,, I am surprised you got any fingers left !!!! ( All that for a ford  )


----------



## tonksy26

Glad you like the wheels mate. They look top notch !


----------



## LordG71

roddy said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spent some time yesterday on my ST220, trying to clean up the engine bay. Had to stop due to loosing all feeling in my fingers after a couple of hours in -3) :lol:
> 
> *started like this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ended like this* (lots more pics, but wont bore you as it's not a TT :lol: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God , that's fantastic mate , what a transformation ,, I am surprised you got any fingers left !!!! ( All that for a ford  )
Click to expand...

cheers Roddy ....I know its a ford, but I can't drive around knowing that car is in a mess - I think I have OCD. And, the more I drive it the more I really like it - an absolute great daily driver, cruises nice around town, and decent performance when you out your foot down


----------



## TTSPORT666

ades the wheels really suit the car...and your silver paint.. 

Thought about changing my rear black badges, as i now have polished blueflame pipes not oem black? hmm so might go back to oem silver.  Or do i get my pipes changed to black? ohh dilemma..lol

Damien


----------



## M18NTT

Fitted my new hub centre caps to my standard six spoke wheels. A bargain. $30 (less than £20) delivered in six days from Hong Kong, triple wrapped, not a mark on them and they fit like a glove. I couldn't have bought the spray, lacquer and rubbing down compound for that price and they wouldn't have looked anywhere near as nice as these shiny new ones. I can't believe Audi can charge £26 each. The originals (and they were originals) didn't fit as snug as these new ones which are only pattern.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> ades the wheels really suit the car...and your silver paint..
> 
> Thought about changing my rear black badges, as i now have polished blueflame pipes not oem black? hmm so might go back to oem silver.  Or do i get my pipes changed to black? ohh dilemma..lol
> 
> Damien


Get the tips changed to black, keep your OEM+ going a little longer... :wink:

John


----------



## ryan_flea

Had a nice little meet with 3 other owners in Ashford!


----------



## Nikos3008

Nice little wash now we finally had some sun


----------



## R222CEC

Finally bought my new magnex cat back system to finish of the system (relentless dp & sports cat)

Next on the list REMAP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzi

R222CEC said:


> Finally bought my new magnex cat back system to finish of the system (relentless dp & sports cat)
> 
> Next on the list REMAP


dont forget pics when its fitted !


----------



## neiloid1

Inspired by LordG71 I took to removing all the plastic trim in the engine bay and had a go at cleaning the engine bay. The results were nothing like as good as his but it looks much better than it did.

Also took the three bolts out of the filler cap but bottled removing the cap as I didn't want to force it and wasn't sure if there was something else that needed to be removed. Looking to replace the silver with black bolts from the TTOC shop.

Finally, I sprayed some GT85 onto a clean cloth and used it to bring up the extension plastic on the rear spoiler - very impressive results.


----------



## Nikos3008

Car passed MOT with no advisories so treated her to a forge big knob, honeycomb grille and roof spoiler


----------



## gogs

ades tt 180 said:


> took my baby for her mot...hence the legal reg plate..passed without a hitch!...
> 
> also put my new wheels on,many thanx Tonks!... along with a roof spoiler and rear lip extension...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new look...would like to change the spacers on the front from 15mm to 10mm, just getting a little bit of rubbing going over speedhumps...(if anyone wants to swap, see my ad in for sale section)..got 20mm on the rear but they are sound... i is a very happy boy... :lol:


Car is looking awesome mate, I think you've just convinced me into my next set for my TT


----------



## LordG71

neiloid1 said:


> Inspired by LordG71 I took to removing all the plastic trim in the engine bay and had a go at cleaning the engine bay. The results were nothing like as good as his but it looks much better than it did.
> 
> Also took the three bolts out of the filler cap but bottled removing the cap as I didn't want to force it and wasn't sure if there was something else that needed to be removed. Looking to replace the silver with black bolts from the TTOC shop.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed some GT85 onto a clean cloth and used it to bring up the extension plastic on the rear spoiler - very impressive results.


Excellent work Neil, looks really good.

Btw: the petrol cap, once the three bolts are removed, should come out by gently pulling it. It is a tight fit with a rubber seal. Just take your time and pull it up evenly, and it will be fine.


----------



## R222CEC

Guzi said:


> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought my new magnex cat back system to finish of the system (relentless dp & sports cat)
> 
> Next on the list REMAP
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget pics when its fitted !
Click to expand...

Ill be taking lots of pictures before during and after 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

neiloid1 said:


> Inspired by LordG71 I took to removing all the plastic trim in the engine bay and had a go at cleaning the engine bay. The results were nothing like as good as his but it looks much better than it did.
> 
> Also took the three bolts out of the filler cap but bottled removing the cap as I didn't want to force it and wasn't sure if there was something else that needed to be removed. Looking to replace the silver with black bolts from the TTOC shop.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed some GT85 onto a clean cloth and used it to bring up the extension plastic on the rear spoiler - very impressive results.


Looking good mate , jet wash or all by hand ?


----------



## Brendanb86

Dropped my car off for the roof to be wrapped


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> Dropped my car off for the roof to be wrapped


Looking forward to seeing the results! I am sooooo tempted to get my done too.

Also purchased a new set of black fuel cover bolts from pro bolts after coming across this link from an other thread on the forums http://www.pro-bolt.com/cycles-4-wheels ... QURikr0xy8 for a bargain price of £7.12


----------



## neiloid1

roddy said:


> neiloid1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by LordG71 I took to removing all the plastic trim in the engine bay and had a go at cleaning the engine bay. The results were nothing like as good as his but it looks much better than it did.
> 
> Also took the three bolts out of the filler cap but bottled removing the cap as I didn't want to force it and wasn't sure if there was something else that needed to be removed. Looking to replace the silver with black bolts from the TTOC shop.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed some GT85 onto a clean cloth and used it to bring up the extension plastic on the rear spoiler - very impressive results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate , jet wash or all by hand ?
Click to expand...

Thanks Roddy

I cleaned the engine bay by hand, never occurred to me to use the pressure washer.

Outside next. I'm looking at clay bars, waxes and polishes at the moment ready to do the bodywork at the weekend - weather permitting. So I'll be scouring the detailing section of he forum looking for recommendations!

Thanks again for your comment.

Cheers, Neil.


----------



## neiloid1

BaueruTc said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped my car off for the roof to be wrapped
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results! I am sooooo tempted to get my done too.
> 
> Also purchased a new set of black fuel cover bolts from pro bolts after coming across this link from an other thread on the forums http://www.pro-bolt.com/cycles-4-wheels ... QURikr0xy8 for a bargain price of £7.12
Click to expand...

Today I just bought that kit too, thanks for the link, it's a great price. I used their bolts for the gear shift surround too.


----------



## Hjtt

today i fitted these -

my drl's










new rear valance ready for my custom exhaust tomoz booked in at 8.30am !










took random pic's


----------



## simno44

I'm not a fan of DRLs at all to be honest. Think they looked a bit daft when the originally came out in the newer audis. But.. Those look well done. Nice work.


----------



## Hjtt

simno44 said:


> I'm not a fan of DRLs at all to be honest. Think they looked a bit daft when the originally came out in the newer audis. But.. Those look well done. Nice work.


thanks simon , yeah i know there each to there own , i get new idea's everyday for me car im really thinking now tho of getting it resprayed Black lol !


----------



## simno44

Don't be a fool. Lol.


----------



## c15 ttt

today i returned my tt back to the garage so they can remove the dashpod and send it away AGAIN.sent it to have fuel guage fixed but came back with faulty fuel guage and faulty temp gauge.well happy.


----------



## Riggasurf

Bought some adjustable tie bars to go with my, new top mounts, new bearings, new drop links, new top struts all to make lifting the car and stripping the suspension worth it! Need more thought, I think new pads and disc's, and I think I fance some updated struts! Anyone got suggestions?


----------



## captpicard

Hjtt said:


> today i fitted these -
> 
> my drl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new rear valance ready for my custom exhaust tomoz booked in at 8.30am !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took random pic's


which drl's did you purchase?


----------



## micks_tt

captpicard said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i fitted these -
> 
> my drl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which drl's did you purchase?
Click to expand...

 +1


----------



## roddy

Nup , don't like drl s


----------



## eluijten

Tonight i took the TT for a spin over the country roads of Aberdeenshire (Westhill to Alford and back). A good thing the snow is gone mostly. The car keeps surprising me. 
Fantastic drive and a beautiful roar, especially in 3rd and 4th. It just keeps going and sticks to the road...
Sitting here with a grin...


----------



## Hjtt

captpicard said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i fitted these -
> 
> my drl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new rear valance ready for my custom exhaust tomoz booked in at 8.30am !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took random pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which drl's did you purchase?
Click to expand...

i got these m8 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250755973108? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## BaueruTc

I was able to give the old girl her second hand wash of the year now that the garden hose had defrosted!


----------



## roddy

eluijten said:


> Tonight i took the TT for a spin over the country roads of Aberdeenshire (Westhill to Alford and back). A good thing the snow is gone mostly. The car keeps surprising me.
> Fantastic drive and a beautiful roar, especially in 3rd and 4th. It just keeps going and sticks to the road...
> Sitting here with a grin...


Its along time since I went to school in alford , is that a good road , what spec is your car


----------



## captpicard

Hjtt said:


> captpicard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today i fitted these -
> 
> my drl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new rear valance ready for my custom exhaust tomoz booked in at 8.30am !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took random pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> which drl's did you purchase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got these m8 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250755973108? ... 1497.l2649
Click to expand...


----------



## TTchan

Hjtt said:


> today i fitted these -
> 
> my drl's


They look great, I'd love some


----------



## HawaiianTT

called up the revo shop and made my appointment to get my stage1 flash and catless down pipe, and i washed waxed and detailed her inside and out


----------



## Hjtt

today ive had a cat back exhaust fitted and thought i would wash her too .... also on a = side my roof spoiler has turned up but not fitted yet !


----------



## TT Stu-82

Looks good, I think I would have gone for bigger tail pipes though it it was mine


----------



## Hjtt

TT Stu-82 said:


> Looks good, I think I would have gone for bigger tail pipes though it it was mine


yeah i did look at the bigger tail pipes but it just didnt look right , its a straight through pipe from cat to a Y piece then 2 pipe's out , its pop's and bangs and is loud ish but sounds nice


----------



## simno44

Hjtt said:


> today ive had a cat back exhaust fitted and thought i would wash her too .... also on a = side my roof spoiler has turned up but not fitted yet !


Nice. 
Ride hight and some nice alloys next??

I have to say. This is the first time iv really noticed how high the pre face lift sits compared to the post. Audi made the right move in lowering the TT.


----------



## TT Stu-82

Hjtt said:


> TT Stu-82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, I think I would have gone for bigger tail pipes though it it was mine
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i did look at the bigger tail pipes but it just didnt look right , its a straight through pipe from cat to a Y piece then 2 pipe's out , its pop's and bangs and is loud ish but sounds nice
Click to expand...

As long as your happy dude that all that counts 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

Hjtt said:


> TT Stu-82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, I think I would have gone for bigger tail pipes though it it was mine
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i did look at the bigger tail pipes but it just didnt look right , its a straight through pipe from cat to a Y piece then 2 pipe's out , its pop's and bangs and is loud ish but sounds nice
Click to expand...

Where did you get the exhaust made?


----------



## Hjtt

BaueruTc said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Stu-82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, I think I would have gone for bigger tail pipes though it it was mine
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i did look at the bigger tail pipes but it just didnt look right , its a straight through pipe from cat to a Y piece then 2 pipe's out , its pop's and bangs and is loud ish but sounds nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get the exhaust made?
Click to expand...

ETS m8 there good , well pleased with it .


----------



## Hjtt

TT Stu-82 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Stu-82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, I think I would have gone for bigger tail pipes though it it was mine
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i did look at the bigger tail pipes but it just didnt look right , its a straight through pipe from cat to a Y piece then 2 pipe's out , its pop's and bangs and is loud ish but sounds nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as your happy dude that all that counts 8)
Click to expand...

you know what m8 i am !


----------



## Hjtt

simno44 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> today ive had a cat back exhaust fitted and thought i would wash her too .... also on a = side my roof spoiler has turned up but not fitted yet !
> 
> Nice.
> Ride hight and some nice alloys next??
> 
> I have to say. This is the first time iv really noticed how high the pre face lift sits compared to the post. Audi made the right move in lowering the TT.
Click to expand...

hey up m8 i do have the amx 30mm springs on lol and im looking to refurb my alloys in black and also looking at coilovers at some stage in the build !


----------



## eluijten

roddy said:


> eluijten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight i took the TT for a spin over the country roads of Aberdeenshire (Westhill to Alford and back). A good thing the snow is gone mostly. The car keeps surprising me.
> Fantastic drive and a beautiful roar, especially in 3rd and 4th. It just keeps going and sticks to the road...
> Sitting here with a grin...
> 
> 
> 
> Its along time since I went to school in alford , is that a good road , what spec is your car
Click to expand...

Roddy I have a fully standard 2001 1.8 225 Amulet Red. The drive is nice with a few nice curves and short straights. Obviously it already was dark so in terms of enjoying the landscape.....i'l have to pass....but you probably know it better than me....


----------



## roddy

Ok , mate ,thanks ,,, it was more the road I was thinking off as at this time of year it is always dark and scenery is wasted anyway ,,,,, are you here for meet on 13 th


----------



## neiloid1

Installed my £10 Pro-Bolts filler cap bolts. Ordered them on Monday, arrived yesterday. The bolt heads are a little deeper than OEM but they are good quality with a great finish and look great fitted.










The hardest bit was getting the shrink wrap off the silver bolts. 20 minute job and I'm dead chuffed with the results.










It's the little things.


----------



## Hjtt

neiloid1 said:


> Installed my £10 Pro-Bolts filler cap bolts. Ordered them on Monday, arrived yesterday. The bolt heads are a little deeper than OEM but they are good quality with a great finish and look great fitted.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> The hardest bit was getting the shrink wrap off the silver bolts. 20 minute job and I'm dead chuffed with the results.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> It's the little things.


looking good them m8


----------



## Brendanb86

neiloid1 said:


> Installed my £10 Pro-Bolts filler cap bolts. Ordered them on Monday, arrived yesterday. The bolt heads are a little deeper than OEM but they are good quality with a great finish and look great fitted.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> The hardest bit was getting the shrink wrap off the silver bolts. 20 minute job and I'm dead chuffed with the results.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> It's the little things.


They look good mate. Do they sit a little higher than the OEM bolts due to the bolt head?


----------



## neiloid1

Brendanb86 said:


> neiloid1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my £10 Pro-Bolts filler cap bolts. Ordered them on Monday, arrived yesterday. The bolt heads are a little deeper than OEM but they are good quality with a great finish and look great fitted.
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> The hardest bit was getting the shrink wrap off the silver bolts. 20 minute job and I'm dead chuffed with the results.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> It's the little things.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> They look good mate. Do they sit a little higher than the OEM bolts due to the bolt head?
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm really happy with the black on silver and the price is right too.

I just checked and the bolts are not as recessed as the OEM bolt heads but they are not above the level of the silver surround they sit in. I just ran my hand over it and you can't feel them. They are maybe 1-1.5mm higher, which you can see if you enlarge the first picture.


----------



## Tomm

Took a photo of it!


----------



## LordG71

reached a 1000 post's ... whooop whoooop :lol:


----------



## Tt225qc

Installed my 42dd intake and wow the induction noise is so loud and the dv is really loud also being stock much more then expected


----------



## Mondo

...got some SS M6 grub screws for the roof rails. Better than those crap nylon feckers - and the alu' caps I used to have, one of which wouldn't quite clear the tab covering it. A whopping £1.74 delivered. Last of the big spenders, me.

Found where the rubbing at the front has been coming from - found two small smooth patches in both front wheel arch liners where the wheels have been rubbing. Maybe the shocks/springs are settling a bit more, 'cause they never used to. :? Think I'll have to take the liners off and see what my options might be.


----------



## dropofdreams

Waited for the dealership service center to call me to pick up my car.


----------



## ades tt 180

Tt225qc said:


> Installed my 42dd intake and wow the induction noise is so loud and the dv is really loud also being stock much more then expected


Any noticable performance gains?


----------



## Tt225qc

Well for one the induction noise is really loud and when I let off the gas the dv is unbelievably loud much louder then I thought it would be its nice also throttle response is Definetly improved As for power my motor is stock except for the intake but Definetly was a good buy


----------



## Andi.k

During the last hour I had my 225 delivered!  
I'm now officially an owner!  
Don't thing ill sleep much tonight :lol:


----------



## eluijten

roddy said:


> Ok , mate ,thanks ,,, it was more the road I was thinking off as at this time of year it is always dark and scenery is wasted anyway ,,,,, are you here for meet on 13 th


Unfortunately i'll not be in Aberdeen then, next time maube


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a nice little winter blast to visit some friends and see some lovely motors at their garage.. Can't get enough of my new exhaust note...just awesome...Still polishing my bluey pipes... 

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

I fitted new fuel flap bolts today. I was going to source them on ebay but it worked out at about £10, so pro-bolt won my money at £8.62 for grey ones. They're sort of gun-metal grey/gloss.

The bolts I took out can probably be cleaned-up as they're aluminium and just filthy. For reference they are 3off M6x30mm, 4off M6x12mm. All 4mm tall, 10mm diameter cap head with 5mm hex socket.


----------



## J99 TTC

Did a full scan with new VAG scanner, fitted new red silicone TIP, polished exhausts, fitted new LED reverse bulb, attempted to fit new upper boost hoses but gave up and will do tomorrow!


----------



## tonksy26

Recieved this ...










And it contained this beauty! Wonderful piece of work ! Cnt wait to get it fitted.


----------



## New2AudiTT

tonksy26 said:


> Recieved this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it contained this beauty! Wonderful piece of work ! Cnt wait to get it fitted.


Right. Looks bling 

but what the hell is it ?


----------



## Hjtt

its a manifold m8 lol

today i ............. fitted my rear roof spoiler


----------



## biggusguttus

look8ng good
ordered mine on tuesday, should get it early next week.
can i ask what system you are hooking it up to?
i was thinking milltek but not sure.
yours simon


----------



## EscapeOfficer1

Mondo said:


> ...got some SS M6 grub screws for the roof rails. Better than those crap nylon feckers - and the alu' caps I used to have, one of which wouldn't quite clear the tab covering it. A whopping £1.74 delivered. Last of the big spenders, me.
> 
> Found where the rubbing at the front has been coming from - found two small smooth patches in both front wheel arch liners where the wheels have been rubbing. Maybe the shocks/springs are settling a bit more, 'cause they never used to. :? Think I'll have to take the liners off and see what my options might be.


Hi Mondo...Are you talking about the headless, white plastic blanks (4 off) in the OEM roof rack fixing holes under the little flaps or the flange-headed alloy torx self tappers that fasten the rear ends of the roof rails down (behind the hinge cover)...?

(Ooh Matron - holes, flaps, flange, rear end...!)

...and what are the aluminium caps you mention..?

I'm not being pedantic - just that I've replaced wing top screws, bonnet bolts and washers with nice shiny StSt and I'm looking for StSt screws for the undertray and liners etc but I can only source pozi not torx. The roof rail screws on my 2003 225C are as mentioned above alloy, not plastic, but look the same size as the tray ones. So, are yours pozi or torx, or are you mistaking grub screws for screws with heads?

Here's some pics of my StSt wing screws and bonnet bolts: (I remembered to grease the thresds to prevent disimilar metal co-adhesion or whatever it is)



















EO


----------



## Mondo

EscapeOfficer1 said:


> ...Are you talking about the headless, white plastic blanks (4 off) in the OEM roof rack fixing holes under the little flaps...


Yes. When fitting my roof bars, 3 of them unscrewed no problem. But the 4th was a total [email protected] and I ended up having to dig it out after I'd rounded the shitty little flat-head-screwdriver slot. Used a small corkscrew as well. Feckin' thing. :evil:

Got some press-in alu caps to fit on top instead but one never fitted very well, so got these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180779654449? ... 1439.l2649

Much better.


----------



## chrisj82

tonksy26 said:


> Recieved this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it contained this beauty! Wonderful piece of work ! Cnt wait to get it fitted.


im thinking off getting this along with there 3"dp and sports cat,they seems very good price


----------



## M4TTL

Decided to sell my lovely TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

So you registered today and then sold the car?!


----------



## M4TTL

No I registered 3 years ago but for some reason can't access my original account! :? ... so I've had to create a new one to be able to post the ad


----------



## Hjtt

You will have to post a fair bit tho to be able to put ya ad up in the for sale section !


----------



## Jay-225

tonksy26 said:


> Recieved this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it contained this beauty! Wonderful piece of work ! Cnt wait to get it fitted.


Very nice  as above on my to do list this year....

Do you plan on removing the head to fit it or do you know another way ?


----------



## roddy

neiloid1 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neiloid1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my £10 Pro-Bolts filler cap bolts. Ordered them on Monday, arrived yesterday. The bolt heads are a little deeper than OEM but they are good quality with a great finish and look great fitted.
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> The hardest bit was getting the shrink wrap off the silver bolts. 20 minute job and I'm dead chuffed with the results.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> It's the little things.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> They look good mate. Do they sit a little higher than the OEM bolts due to the bolt head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm really happy with the black on silver and the price is right too.
> 
> I just checked and the bolts are not as recessed as the OEM bolt heads but they are not above the level of the silver surround they sit in. I just ran my hand over it and you can't feel them. They are maybe 1-1.5mm higher, which you can see if you enlarge the first picture.
> 
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

Was there any noticeable performance gains


----------



## roddy

Can I ask you how much you paid for that ex manifold


----------



## Jay-225

roddy said:


> Can I ask you how much you paid for that ex manifold


think they are between £290-£280 delivered, they seemed to of ironed out most of the fitting faults hence the V3 ( version 3) ... at that price its a excellent valve for money and will add performance and a nice crisp note to the exhaust system which is what the engine is lacking! it will also glow bright red when boost is rammed through it :twisted:

Only downside to it is it seems the head has to be removed to fit the thing and this for most people will push the price up quite a bit unless you are handy with a spanner and know how to whip off the head yourself...while the head is off it would be a good time to invest in rods etc, where does it stop :lol:


----------



## roddy

Jay-225 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask you how much you paid for that ex manifold
> 
> 
> 
> think they are between £290-£280 delivered, they seemed to of ironed out most of the fitting faults hence the V3 ( version 3) ... at that price its a excellent valve for money and will add performance and a nice crisp note to the exhaust system which is what the engine is lacking! it will also glow bright red when boost is rammed through it :twisted:
> 
> Only downside to it is it seems the head has to be removed to fit the thing and this for most people will push the price up quite a bit unless you are handy with a spanner and know how to whip off the head yourself...while the head is off it would be a good time to invest in rods etc, where does it stop :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate I know where it stops !!!!! That is a good price , I think OEM is about same price ,,,,thnks


----------



## JS53MES

Changed my spark plugs for some NGK Bkr7e's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich196

JS53MES said:


> Changed my spark plugs for some NGK Bkr7e's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a mess, it might run a bit smoother now!


----------



## JS53MES

Rich196 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my spark plugs for some NGK Bkr7e's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess, it might run a bit smoother now!
Click to expand...

Exactly what i was thinking Rich, theres no mention in my service book of spark plugs ever getting changed so they could quite possibly be the 1st set that was ever fitted :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I set up the insurance for my wife's new car.

"QuoteA" was a rough spoken chap who wanted proof of continuous driving for my wife's years of license. They wouldn't match the online quote without it. I only have her as a named driver on a company policy for the last 2 years and you don't expect to have to have old documents to hand. They were very cagey about how much they could cover her for without all this.

"Admiral" was a nice Welsh lady. No such messing about and they kept the online quoted price without faffing.

It seems to me that online comparison web sites are not being given the right results from QuoteA, so they appear to be the cheapest until you come to pay.


----------



## Gazzer

bought a new toy for my mx5 that is being fitted on the 10th feb Clarion NX702E








oh yeah..........its bling time ladies


----------



## c15 ttt

bought a 007 dv until i was told to send it back so i will.dont even know why i bought it,dont even know what it does..dont think i will miss it then. :?


----------



## Gazzer

c15 ttt said:


> bought a 007 dv until i was told to send it back so i will.dont even know why i bought it,dont even know what it does..dont think i will miss it then. :?


who told you to send it back?


----------



## c15 ttt

wak.oem one is just fine


----------



## Guzi

Ordered my private plate


----------



## roddy

Send it back


----------



## Nikos3008

Had my letter from dvla to say i can put my private plate on, fitted honeycomb grille too


----------



## ades tt 180

Changed my fuel filter...it looked like the original...when i emptied it,it was full of crap so it deffo needed doing....while i was in the shop, i spied a pair of aero wipers too...when i asked for a price the young polish lad must have got it wrong cos he let me have a pair for less than a tenner!  Car is running much smoother now...probably due to the filter not the wipers.


----------



## NotFromSomerset

washed and clay bar'd the whole car took a while but paint feels super smooth. tomorow its getting polished and waxed!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Went to get some documents at work at heathrow.....and saw this flash up on the way home....  300bhp come to daddy.... 

At 5deg....on optimax.

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Went to get some documents at work at heathrow.....and saw this flash up on the way home....  300bhp come to daddy....
> 
> At 5deg....on optimax.
> 
> Damien.


7 away from the magic number, this years N v S is going to be interesting this year :wink:

John


----------



## joeplease

did an oil + filter change, haldex oil+ filter change, fitted the new longitudinal acceleration sensor


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to get some documents at work at heathrow.....and saw this flash up on the way home....  300bhp come to daddy....
> 
> At 5deg....on optimax.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 away from the magic number, this years N v S is going to be interesting this year :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Wonder if the downpipe will give me any of those 7bhp John?  And if not, i wonder how much each bhp to the magic 300 will cost financially.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to get some documents at work at heathrow.....and saw this flash up on the way home....  300bhp come to daddy....
> 
> At 5deg....on optimax.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 away from the magic number, this years N v S is going to be interesting this year :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder if the downpipe will give me any of those 7bhp John?  And if not, i wonder how much each bhp to the magic 300 will cost financially.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Personally, I would think its possible, I seem to have gained on average 13 bhp on fitting the milltek and sports cats, however, you never know if its a mixture this and the intake mods being able to work more efficiently now?

However, I might just be talking bollox :roll:

What downpipe are you going for?

John


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ... saw this flash up on the way home...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm out. 285 is my lot, last (ha ha) mod pending.

Damien, you need one of these in your life: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... gory_Code=

:twisted:


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Went to get some documents at work at heathrow.....and saw this flash up on the way home....  300bhp come to daddy....
> 
> At 5deg....on optimax.
> 
> Damien.


Great figures Damien ,  300 is getting ever closer but will you get there..................


----------



## roddy

Is that a liquid , how much does it cost to get that fitted , is it easy , what does it wire / plug into


----------



## Stuahnor

Today I...

Removed the bung from the corner of my TTR bootlid and drained out all the water then dried out the numberplate lamps  had to bin one of my new LEDs double


----------



## TTSPORT666

Personally, I would think its possible, I seem to have gained on average 13 bhp on fitting the milltek and sports cats, however, you never know if its a mixture this and the intake mods being able to work more efficiently now?

However, I might just be talking bollox :roll:

What downpipe are you going for?

John[/quote]

Blueflame John... 
You know what so glad i got the blueflame fitted, its bliss hearing my engine...Non res is the way to go...  Thanks to Tom that.  
Damien.


----------



## Hjtt

Today i ........... ordered these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressed-Metal ... 1545173%26


----------



## sussexbythesea

fitted my LED number plate bulbs...

Took a ride out to Goodwood Motor Circuit to see what was at the first track day, another photo opportunity 










Whilst there noticed that one of the old light holders had broken during the earlier fitting :roll:

So went home and ordered a replacement pair of holders online :!:

First set of spacers bought off a member on the Forum  .......about time too 

Peter


----------



## Ruffmeister

Today I... fitted my S2000 K&N! :mrgreen:


----------



## TT225C

Installed a boost guage in an air vent! Can't stop looking at it now!


----------



## roddy

TT225C said:


> Installed a boost guage in an air vent! Can't stop looking at it now!


How easy , how much


----------



## R222CEC

Just fitted my rear seat delete...










Just need to get the bar to complete it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225C

roddy said:


> TT225C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a boost guage in an air vent! Can't stop looking at it now!
> 
> 
> 
> How easy , how much
Click to expand...

The gauge itself was £50 from a company called R spec. It's a motormeter racing one. Wiring it up takes time, as I had it installed in the drivers side window vent I took feeds from the light switch and a switchable live from the dimmer function. It changes from red to white when you turn the lights on. What I found a PITA was finding a grommet through the bulk head, in the end I found one on the passenger side, I had to remove the glove box and there's a grommet up high that when looked via the engine bay can be seen behind the pollen filter, I routed the Vac line through this and down the trunk that holds the engine wiring harness. The sender for the meter is behind the glove box and I had to remove the lower drivers side dash to get the wiring through behind the head unit. In all it took about 3.5 hrs.


----------



## ian222

Decided on my new rims, I think :? :?


----------



## TTQ2K2

ian222 said:


> Decided on my new rims, I think :? :?


This>>>> :? :? , suggests you've settled, not decided. :wink:

cheers


----------



## Mondo

...gave up on fitting my new B5 TIP 'cause I can't get the fookin' CM copy off. 

And am busy talking myself into accepting 285bhp as, well, acceptable. Any more poke costs multiples of £500; WMI (1), zorst mani (2), hybrid turbo (2)... So I'm officially checking out of the bhp arms race. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...gave up on fitting my new B5 TIP 'cause I can't get the fookin' CM copy off.
> 
> And am busy talking myself into accepting 285bhp as, well, acceptable. Any more poke costs multiples of £500; WMI (1), zorst mani (2), hybrid turbo (2)... So I'm officially checking out of the bhp arms race. :?


Don't let that poxy 285 bhp get the better of you...  :lol: ...Come on get the bloody CM copy off... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Jamie-V6

disabled the flap on my exhaust now i can hear the v6 in its true form


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Come on get the bloody CM copy off... :wink:


Fook me, D, the only way that CM TIP is coming off is if the turbo itself comes off. And that way there lies madness - in the form of an ATP Turbo Eliminator.

Go on; you know you want to. :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Come on get the bloody CM copy off... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fook me, D, the only way that CM TIP is coming off is if the turbo itself comes off. And that way there lies madness - in the form of an ATP Turbo Eliminator.
> 
> Go on; you know you want to. :wink:
Click to expand...

Dont forget.... Dammo's 285 is only a Liquid reading...... :roll: real life only around 271...... ish  on a good day    perhaps 271.5 with his new zorst .... lol


----------



## Mondo

Oh, I know. Bit like a World Cup. I'm still ahead by about 10bhp based on impartial RR figures. :wink:

Not that I'd pour salt into that particular wound.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

TT225C said:


> Installed a boost guage in an air vent! Can't stop looking at it now!


How easy is it to fit mate?

Johno


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

TT225C said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT225C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a boost guage in an air vent! Can't stop looking at it now!
> 
> 
> 
> How easy , how much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gauge itself was £50 from a company called R spec. It's a motormeter racing one. Wiring it up takes time, as I had it installed in the drivers side window vent I took feeds from the light switch and a switchable live from the dimmer function. It changes from red to white when you turn the lights on. What I found a PITA was finding a grommet through the bulk head, in the end I found one on the passenger side, I had to remove the glove box and there's a grommet up high that when looked via the engine bay can be seen behind the pollen filter, I routed the Vac line through this and down the trunk that holds the engine wiring harness. The sender for the meter is behind the glove box and I had to remove the lower drivers side dash to get the wiring through behind the head unit. In all it took about 3.5 hrs.
Click to expand...

BOOM

I will put this mod on hold :lol:

Johno


----------



## TTSPORT666

RudeBadger said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Come on get the bloody CM copy off... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fook me, D, the only way that CM TIP is coming off is if the turbo itself comes off. And that way there lies madness - in the form of an ATP Turbo Eliminator.
> 
> Go on; you know you want to. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont forget.... Dammo's 285 is only a Liquid reading...... :roll: real life only around 271...... ish  on a good day    perhaps 271.5 with his new zorst .... lol
Click to expand...

 :lol:

For Chris an Mondo...

Jealousy is an emotion and typically refers to the negative thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, and anxiety over an anticipated loss of something that the person values, particularly in reference to a human connection. Jealousy often consists of a combination of presenting emotions such as anger, resentment, inadequacy, helplessness and disgust.

:lol: Damien. Na Na de NA Na


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Mine's still bigger than yours until the next RR proves different. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mine's still bigger than yours until the next RR proves different. :wink:


 :lol: Il be ready Mondo il be ready.... ... Lay down thy meat but accept defeat... [smiley=devil.gif] :wink:

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> Oh, I know. Bit like a World Cup. I'm still ahead by about 10bhp based on impartial RR figures. :wink:
> 
> Not that I'd pour salt into that particular wound.


chuckle chuckle


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mine's still bigger than yours until the next RR proves different. :wink:


+1 ya massive Looooooserrrrrrrr. All my love and hugs


----------



## CRU57Y

.............. re-read the timing belt replacement procedure, again, in readiness to do the job next week.

Cheers.


----------



## LordG71

will be at MidlandVW all morning, if anyone is there give me a shout


----------



## Thailand_TT

Fitted a set of EBC replacement discs and EBC Yellowstuff all round. Discs are grooved and dimpled. Very impressed with them. Much improved 'bite' compared to the standard pads.



















Dropped the car down another 5-6mm too.


----------



## Andi.k

Joined up as a paid member


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Passed the ITV (MOT) inspection without any problem


----------



## Brendanb86

Had my first 'hairdressers car' comment from a local alcoholic! :lol: He was absolutely smashed and got really really angry at the fact I had a 'hairdressers car', shouting it at me from the other side of the street at least 4 or 5 times!

I won't post what I shouted back at the drain on society as it wasn't very pleasant :lol:


----------



## gogs

Just inform him he to could have owned a hairdressers car if he wasn't pouring all that cash down his neck


----------



## Brendanb86

It was something along those lines... :lol: The irony is, he could only have wished I was a hairdresser, the mop on his head could've done with a cut and blow dry!


----------



## ian222

Ordered my rims


----------



## Brendanb86

ian222 said:


> Ordered my rims


Which ones?


----------



## Pugwash69

I think I just removed the best part of 12 years of soot from the exhaust tip. I used some very fine wire wool.


----------



## ian222

Brendanb86 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my rims
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
Click to expand...

You will see on sunday, I predict you wont like them. Old rim but I think they will look smart hopefully.


----------



## Brendanb86

How exciting! The speedlines looked perfect on your TT so the new wheels will have tough competition!


----------



## ian222

Brendanb86 said:


> How exciting! The speedlines looked perfect on your TT so the new wheels will have tough competition!


But I have had enough of cleaning them, these will be easy. I was going to go with blq but they are worse to clean.


----------



## Hjtt

Today i ..............just ordered my side lights - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310421692962? ... 1497.l2649

£14.45 for a set of side light bulb's they better be worth it !!


----------



## biggusguttus

i do like mondays
when i got in from work a box was waiting fot me happy days


----------



## tonksy26

biggusguttus said:


> i do like mondays
> when i got in from work a box was waiting fot me happy days


Nice arnt they !!!!

You fitting yours yourself ?


----------



## ades tt 180

biggusguttus said:


> i do like mondays
> when i got in from work a box was waiting fot me happy days


Oooohh nice...is it a v3?..how much if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## biggusguttus

could do but no lol
i believe steering rack and head need to be removed to fit it with downpipe could be wrong.
letting the pros do it 
how about you what system are you going with?


----------



## tonksy26

ades tt 180 said:


> biggusguttus said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do like mondays
> when i got in from work a box was waiting fot me happy days
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh nice...is it a v3?..how much if you dont mind me asking?
Click to expand...

£280-290 posted


----------



## tonksy26

biggusguttus said:


> could do but no lol
> i believe steering rack and head need to be removed to fit it with downpipe could be wrong.
> letting the pros do it
> how about you what system are you going with?


You got the downpipe to fit aswell ?

Where abouts in Manchester you from ?


----------



## biggusguttus

yeah its a v3 it was £245 with shipping
and got to do a review of it for the forum when fitted


----------



## biggusguttus

no going to get that and sports cat after valentines keep em sweet lol no headaches lol


----------



## biggusguttus

near ashton


----------



## tonksy26

biggusguttus said:


> near ashton


Only about 10 miles from me. Small world.


----------



## mullum

Drove the TT for the first time in 2 months, was good to be reminded why I spend so much on it !


----------



## Hjtt

Today my new metal pressed plates came !!


----------



## Nikos3008

New grill fitted also finally got my private plates on (pressed german lettering) and abt surrounds!










Edit:

Dont know why its uploded it sideways stupid phone


----------



## Brendanb86

I like that grille but think its look better with the rings in place


----------



## Nikos3008

Brendanb86 said:


> I like that grille but think its look better with the rings in place


Yeah i thought that but tried it with and without an in the flesh i think it looks better without, much smoother and cleaner. The photo doesnt quite do it justice.

But ive got the rings stored away incase i change my mind which i probably will when i get bored


----------



## neiloid1

Fitted my engine bay Bling Kit that I got from StevieTT. I also fitted the LED number plate lights that came yesterday.

Very easy to fit and looks really good. I took a while convincing myself that I should get it and have no regrets that I did.

I might go with black bolts in the silver washers at some point.



















I also colour coded the expansion tank cap to the bodywork :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Fitted my rear window roof spoiler  Leave it to dry overnight and jobs a good'un


----------



## Mondo

...came home to find my brake caliper adapters had arrived. 

Hope these ones fit... :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...came home to find my brake caliper adapters had arrived.
> 
> Hope these ones fit... :?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Fook yeah, D. Take 2. This time the box was huge, and the adapters were packed in foam soundproofing-type stuff. Looked like a hitman's rifle case. 

Which is what I'll be getting out if they don't fit. :evil: But I've measured them and they _seem _OK. Guess I'll find out for sure on 23rd. Woo-hoo! 

Oh, and you OK with the amount of curbing on those speedlines? :?


----------



## Hjtt

Brendanb86 said:


> Fitted my rear window roof spoiler  Leave it to dry overnight and jobs a good'un


about bloody time lol :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> ...came home to find my brake caliper adapters had arrived.
> 
> Hope these ones fit... :?


Bloody hell, you still not sorted those brakes of yours?! :lol:


----------



## Andi.k

Received my Cree side light LED's and my TTOC members welcome pack! 

Oh and ordered a bling kit from Stevie and some Wolfsberg plate surrounds


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Fook yeah, D. Take 2. This time the box was huge, and the adapters were packed in foam soundproofing-type stuff. Looked like a hitman's rifle case.
> 
> Which is what I'll be getting out if they don't fit. :evil: But I've measured them and they _seem _OK. Guess I'll find out for sure on 23rd. Woo-hoo!
> 
> Oh, and you OK with the amount of curbing on those speedlines? :?


 :lol: :lol: You heard then...i got punked by Wak... [smiley=party2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Yeah. You his bitch! 

And Brendan, be reasonable; it's only been about 9 months...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah. You his bitch!
> 
> And Brendan, be reasonable; it's only been about 9 months...


Ha ha... yeah i was owned....Ha ha ...  [smiley=whip.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Hjtt

Recived my cree side lights today Yipee !!

just need to fit my lights and new numberplates happy days !!


----------



## AfterHouR

Drove down to awesome from carlisle to get a service and a few other bits and pieces done. Very friendly knowledgeable bunch.... I can see I will be back... Thanks for the tea lads ....


----------



## jamman

I bought some winter wheels :wink:

With fast road track tyres :?


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> I bought some winter wheels :wink:
> 
> With fast road track tyres :?


Good man! What wheels and what tyres?


----------



## jamman

Steve's (VSpurs) Pukka 19" BBS CHs in black with Yokohama AD08s

Going for a really different look :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marty

jamman said:


> Steve's (VSpurs) Pukka 19" BBS CHs in black with Yokohama AD08s
> 
> Going for a really different look :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good for you! A bargain, mate. I nearly bought them myself 

Looking forward to pics...


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Steve's (VSpurs) Pukka 19" BBS CHs in black with Yokohama AD08s
> 
> Going for a really different look :lol: :lol: :lol:


Christ 19" for track tyres! Cant be a more expensive rim to put track rubber on! Most go for 17's as track rubber is easier to come by and a better price!

Will look great tho get some pics up!!!


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I bought some winter wheels :wink:
> 
> With fast road track tyres :?


Some quotes that young James has said over the last year :

" I hate black wheels personally "
" I will not use the Yoko AD08 tyres in the winter "
" I wouldn't have two sets of wheels that look the same "

:lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Steve's (VSpurs) Pukka 19" BBS CHs in black with Yokohama AD08s
> 
> Going for a really different look :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: James you hate black wheels....

Damien [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## jamman

Not sure about the second quote but 100% sure the others are mine :x :lol:

Dammo they have a silver rim


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Not sure about the second quote but 100% sure the others are mine :x :lol:
> 
> Dammo they have a silver rim


LOL... :lol: Silver rim makes all the difference...Lovely wheels James...lucky ducky great deal.  And awesome offset.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

I love a good rim(ming)


----------



## Hjtt

Today ive just fitted my new side lights

here is a pic with 1 new bulb in and 1 old bulb in










what a diffrence !!

put my new metal plates on


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I love a good rim(ming)


When are you next in Cromer :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good rim(ming)
> 
> 
> 
> When are you next in Cromer :wink:
Click to expand...

Shhh that's our little secret my little feltching "friend"


----------



## neilc

I feel .............................................


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> I feel .............................................


 :lol: :lol: Blimey you norfolk lads are close....  Bloody hell "Feltching" ..... [smiley=sick2.gif] James you need help....

Damien.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Just tracked my pistons and they have just landed in the UK 8) 
hurry up posty i want them now !


----------



## Mondo

God, get a room, you 6-fingered fingerers.

Probably a padded one. Don't care, really, as long as it's soundproofed. Not sure I could stand hearing James' slurping sounds. :-*


----------



## neiloid1

Went Lambo style and replaced the blue washer bottle cap with a black one as the blue one was old splitting. Fitting was much easier than expected and I only have the expansion tanks and strut caps to go to complete my engine bay clean up.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> God, get a room, you 6-fingered fingerers.
> 
> Probably a padded one. Don't care, really, as long as it's soundproofed. Not sure I could stand hearing James' slurping sounds. :-*


Always room for another :roll: :wink:


----------



## markyp

Removed the old fuel filter (eventually) and fitted a new one.. 







.


----------



## JS53MES

All my suspension has been renewed. Heres the collection of old parts and bushes










my TT is now sitting low on coilovers and polybushed all round (top mounts, wishbones, tiebars etc)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

James with the work you've done to your TT I hope your hanging on to her for a while ;-)


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> Always room for another :roll: :wink:


Don't play with my affections, cousin. Don't think I could take any more heartbreak.


----------



## neiloid1

Hjtt said:


> Today ive just fitted my new side lights
> 
> here is a pic with 1 new bulb in and 1 old bulb in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a diffrence !!
> 
> put my new metal plates on


Looking good. What are your dipped and main beam bulbs?


----------



## JS53MES

gogs said:


> James with the work you've done to your TT I hope your hanging on to her for a while ;-)


Yeah at least another year Gordon, next up wheels then hopefully after i might have some money in my wallet :lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi.k

Received my new plates and a Meguiars cleaning kit!

Just need this damn rain to stop! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Popped into the TT Shop this afternoon, had a chat about a few things, booked in for a bit of work in a couple of weeks time 
When's the next rolling road day..?


----------



## Mondo

Ooh, feeling cocky now, are we, Mr. 16"? :x

Actually, that might be misconstrued as a) a compliment, and b) something I have 1st-hand knowledge of.  :?


----------



## J99 TTC

Made a total balls up of spraying my strut brace.
Runs every where!!!

Sand back and do again tomorrow!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my seat belt recess trim surrounds.... 

Damien.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

TT passed the annual inspection at the dealership, oil (Castrol Edge 5w30), filters.... all fine and ready to enjoy.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Nikos3008

Fitted forge big knob feels very nice in the palm!!! One of the best mods, just need the quickshifter now!


----------



## JS53MES

Gave the TT its first clean since being back on the road 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Popped into the TT Shop this afternoon, had a chat about a few things, booked in for a bit of work in a couple of weeks time
> When's the next rolling road day..?





Mondo said:


> Ooh, feeling cocky now, are we, Mr. 16"? :x
> 
> Actually, that might be misconstrued as a) a compliment, and b) something I have 1st-hand knowledge of.  :?


If a compliment - I thank you 
But you know my 16"-ers is second-hand - you rode them before me after all. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Any improvement over my stock (or actual 203bhp) tune is going to be an improvement.


----------



## Mondo

Hope you're planning on seeing Wak, post-mods. He da man, you know. 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

Sanded my LCR splitter smooth (those who have one will know its normally textured) and primed ready for spraying gloss black


----------



## Andi.k

Received my 'bling' kit from Stevie!
Cheers pal!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Hope you're planning on seeing Wak, post-mods. He da man, you know. 8)


Very probably - though not for a while. Need to get some funds together first


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Brendanb86 said:


> Sanded my LCR splitter smooth (those who have one will know its normally textured) and primed ready for spraying gloss black


... would be interested in seeing some pics of this Brendan when it's done ...


----------



## Brendanb86

Just about to get up and do it. But it's so warm in my bed and cold out there so I've been putting it off for half hour now! :lol:


----------



## Callum_TT225

Brendanb86 said:


> Just about to get up and do it. But it's so warm in my bed and cold out there so I've been putting it off for half hour now! :lol:


What spray are you using to do this?


----------



## gogs

Look forward to seeing the sprayed article Brendan ;-)


----------



## Andi.k

Postie delivered my 'Pro bolt' filler cap kit...

Think I will need to change my sig soon!


----------



## Bucky

Brendanb86 said:


> Just about to get up and do it. But it's so warm in my bed and cold out there so I've been putting it off for half hour now! :lol:


Hi Brendan, have you fitted the roof spoiler yet....I would be interested to see it with the wrapped roof....post some pics


----------



## Brendanb86

Bucky said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to get up and do it. But it's so warm in my bed and cold out there so I've been putting it off for half hour now! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brendan, have you fitted the roof spoiler yet....I would be interested to see it with the wrapped roof....post some pics
Click to expand...

Hi mate, I have indeed. Posted pics on the spoiler thread... viewtopic.php?f=2&t=294752&start=195


----------



## R222CEC

Fitted my new exhaust turbo back system 








viewtopic.php?t=316847

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomm

JS53MES said:


> Gave the TT its first clean since being back on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your car.

very inspirational!


----------



## J99 TTC

Stripped and re sprayed strut brace following yesterday's 1st attempt balls up, fitted dv relocation.
Was gonna fit drivers side upper boost hose, but quite frankly my hands can't deal with any more cuts!!!!


----------



## Andi.k

Andi.k said:


> Postie delivered my 'Pro bolt' filler cap kit...
> 
> Think I will need to change my sig soon!


But on trying to swap them over I found just 1 of the OEM bolts just turns round and round and round and don't want to come out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

Callum_TT225 said:


> What spray are you using to do this?


I used Plastikote Primer and Gloss Black.



gogs said:


> Look forward to seeing the sprayed article Brendan ;-)


Just finished and fitted. Looks good, I'm pleased with it. Escuse the disgustingly filthy car...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Brendanb86 said:


> Callum_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spray are you using to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I used Plastikote Primer and Gloss Black.
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the sprayed article Brendan ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished and fitted. Looks good, I'm pleased with it. Escuse the disgustingly filthy car...
Click to expand...

Looks awesome Brendan... 

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers Damien, going for the OEM plus look :wink:


----------



## ian222

Thought wheels were going on and they send the wrong spigot rings :twisted: :evil: gets right on my tits.


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Callum_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spray are you using to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I used Plastikote Primer and Gloss Black.
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the sprayed article Brendan ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished and fitted. Looks good, I'm pleased with it. Escuse the disgustingly filthy car...
Click to expand...

love the mate, always been to lazy to pain one for myself, and thought that the paint would last very long. Hopefully the plasti primer will help that!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Converted2VW

Drove it for the 1st time in 3 weeks....work has been crazy


----------



## gogs

Brendanb86 said:


> Callum_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spray are you using to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I used Plastikote Primer and Gloss Black.
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the sprayed article Brendan ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished and fitted. Looks good, I'm pleased with it. Escuse the disgustingly filthy car...
Click to expand...

Looks superb Brendan, what was the process/steps and products you used?

Very nice mate :-o


----------



## Marty

Andi.k said:


> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Postie delivered my 'Pro bolt' filler cap kit...
> 
> Think I will need to change my sig soon!
> 
> 
> 
> But on trying to swap them over I found just 1 of the OEM bolts just turns round and round and round and don't want to come out [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Only 3 are to be unbolted to remove the cap. The rest are fakes that just have nut on the other side 

You need to undo the two nearest the hinge of the cap, and the one directly opposite. Then open the cap from inside and jiggle the while thing for a while - it will eventually pop out. The you can access the nuts under the remaining bolts. It can be quite tricky so make sure to protect your paintwork with a towel or similar.


----------



## Marty

Brendanb86 said:


> Callum_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spray are you using to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I used Plastikote Primer and Gloss Black.
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the sprayed article Brendan ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished and fitted. Looks good, I'm pleased with it. Escuse the disgustingly filthy car...
Click to expand...

Looking good 8)

I'll have to get around to fitting mine... got it as a present for Xmas :roll: :lol:


----------



## Andi.k

Marty said:


> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Postie delivered my 'Pro bolt' filler cap kit...
> 
> Think I will need to change my sig soon!
> 
> 
> 
> But on trying to swap them over I found just 1 of the OEM bolts just turns round and round and round and don't want to come out [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 3 are to be unbolted to remove the cap. The rest are fakes that just have nut on the other side
> 
> You need to undo the two nearest the hinge of the cap, and the one directly opposite. Then open the cap from inside and jiggle the while thing for a while - it will eventually pop out. The you can access the nuts under the remaining bolts. It can be quite tricky so make sure to protect your paintwork with a towel or similar.
Click to expand...

TOP TIP FELLA, THANKS SO MUCH BUDD,


----------



## Guzi

finally gave it a good wash and wax!


----------



## Mondo

ian222 said:


> Thought wheels were going on and they send the wrong spigot rings :twisted: :evil: gets right on my tits.


Ooh, that's gotta pi$$ you right off.


----------



## Guzi

oh and i had my private plate delivered!


----------



## Pugwash69

I took the TT out to Hunstanton. Free daytime parking by the sea front and roof down all the way home, even though it barely got above 5 degree C.


----------



## Brendanb86

gogs said:


> Looks superb Brendan, what was the process/steps and products you used?
> 
> Very nice mate :-o


I sanded down the splitter smooth using various wet and dry papers. The did 3 coats of primer, left overnight and then 3 coats of gloss black. I like it, looks a bit different to the normal dull finish


----------



## sallyday10

Washed all her bits and pieces (it was 3 degrees outside - baby love?)

Filled her (from behind) with V-Power

Gave her a good seeing to on the return journey from the petrol garage (good to _come_ the long way home)

Boy, does she feel loved today.......

:mrgreen:


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted short shift, 3 bar grille and removed and resprayed lower grilles.
Lcr splitter fitting tomorrow and swap 80mm tip for forge one (temporarily)


----------



## AnthP

G3'd the whole car with a MOP.....Wax day tomorrow!


----------



## Thailand_TT

Treated my black leather seats with a dose of Gliptone Scuff Master leather dye. Gave them a very light coat last week. Let it dry and was pleased with the effect. This is a second coat to even out the colour. Had to clean and condition the seats first then let them dry completely before applying the first coat. Big improvement.


----------



## JS53MES

Tomm said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the TT its first clean since being back on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I love your car.
> 
> very inspirational!
Click to expand...

Thanks Tom 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted lcr splitter, forge tip and gave him a wash n wax


----------



## Pugwash69

Andi.k said:


> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Postie delivered my 'Pro bolt' filler cap kit...
> 
> Think I will need to change my sig soon!
> 
> 
> 
> But on trying to swap them over I found just 1 of the OEM bolts just turns round and round and round and don't want to come out [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

There's only 3 of them are long and hold the surround down. The others are held by a lock-nut and will just go around and around unless you hold the back.

Today I removed the old faulty CD changer, following this photo guide: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=137216&p=1414016
I may not have bothered if I had known it was such a faff, but it's a heavy weight removed and more hiding places for the toys.


----------



## Duggy

TT Boycie said:


> Fitted lcr splitter, forge tip and gave him a wash n wax


Looking good Steve 

Undecided on a splitter for mine due to the roads around me 

John


----------



## Tomm

TT Boycie said:


>


If you don't mind, What sizes are these?


----------



## TT Boycie

Tomm said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, What sizes are these?
Click to expand...

19x8.5 front, 19x9.5 rear mate


----------



## Tomm

Exact sizes I am looking at, but on a 20mm/25mm spacer.

Cheers


----------



## roddy

Looking very nice boyce ,, where do you find the time !!! Your car needs a roof spoiler


----------



## peter139

today i...

Got some new summer wheels


----------



## Andi.k

peter139 said:


> today i...
> 
> Got some new summer wheels


Very nice mate!  what are they?

Looks pretty chilly where you are? Is your lawn frozen?


----------



## mstew

Not today but last weekend, I got a 'new' second hand diesel gearbox, short shift and clutch fitted for £460 all in! Not too bad, and also I hit 70 in second with a few more to go before I hit the limiter  WIN!


----------



## roddy

Diesel in a TT , diesel what ?


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Diesel in a TT , diesel what ?


?


----------



## Andi.k

Today my mom was ambulanced to hospital with blood poring from her ears [smiley=bigcry.gif] not good [smiley=bigcry.gif] and in great head pain :? :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Andi.k said:


> Today my mom was ambulanced to hospital with blood poring from her ears [smiley=bigcry.gif] not good [smiley=bigcry.gif] and in great head pain :? :?


Sorry to hear that Andi...Really hope she gets better soon buddy...mums are precious..All the best eh.

Damien.


----------



## Andi.k

TTSPORT666 said:


> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today my mom was ambulanced to hospital with blood poring from her ears [smiley=bigcry.gif] not good [smiley=bigcry.gif] and in great head pain :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Andi...Really hope she gets better soon buddy...mums are precious..All the best eh.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Cheers fella! Much appreciated


----------



## Andi.k

I know it's a bad sign as I worked for HM Coroners in the past, pretty upset at the mo.....not ashamed to admit that I'm crying as I write this,,,,


----------



## Hjtt

I know how u feel m8 my mother inlaw also got rushed in with suspected stroke [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JS53MES

My TT is currently getting a 4 wheel alignment at c.l.c.m in edinburgh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POOKIETT

Gonna be puting on a inner cv gator an my N249 put back in but hidden !!!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Found 4 sets of H&R and eibach spacers in their boxes in all different sizes hiding away in my garage....Forgot the eibach and H&R spacers came in both 112 and 100 holed size.  Will come in handy soon.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## ian222

TTSPORT666 said:


> Found 4 sets of H&R and eibach spacers in their boxes in all different sizes hiding away in my garage....Forgot the eibach and H&R spacers came in both 112 and 100 holed size.  Will come in handy soon.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Great find mate. New rings being sent to me.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Thanks Ian...great news on the rings.. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Found 4 sets of H&R and eibach spacers in their boxes in all different sizes hiding away in my garage....Forgot the eibach and H&R spacers came in both 112 and 100 holed size.  Will come in handy soon.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Looking forward to seeing the new rims Damien , when will they be fitted ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found 4 sets of H&R and eibach spacers in their boxes in all different sizes hiding away in my garage....Forgot the eibach and H&R spacers came in both 112 and 100 holed size.  Will come in handy soon.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new rims Damien , when will they be fitted ?
Click to expand...

Hoping the next few weeks Neil, have to get some Tyres on them first..  But i think she is going to look amazing with her new shoes.

Damien.


----------



## Guzi

Took it in for MOT all well and good for another year


----------



## Tomm

Bought some new wheels...

Now to wait for them to arrive, My coilovers to arrive, then order tyres, spacers and find somewhere to stretch!


----------



## Pugwash69

I order tail lights (again). The first seller sat on my cash all weekend and when I asked why the order was still pending, they cancelled it and said they couldn't get a shipping date from the German manufacturer. I've ordered them direct from FK now, like I should have the first time.


----------



## Andi.k

Found a rather rusty big screw sticking out the side wall on the o/s/r tyre!
Barely new tyre as well :twisted:

But yesterday fitted my Probolt filler flap kit


----------



## Guzi

Fitted my private plate !


----------



## Andi.k

Guzi said:


> Fitted my private plate !


Got mine sitting in the kitchen ready to slap on, off to DVLA Swansea tomorrow t finalise the transfer process....


----------



## smally4

Bought a karcher k2 + car kit!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Bought a quality alloy wheel fitting tool, my plastic audi one is looking a bit worn now. These things are priceless for making life easy when fitting wheels with spacers... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALLOY-WHEEL-F ... dee&_uhb=1

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bought a quality alloy wheel fitting tool, my plastic audi one is looking a bit worn now. These things are priceless for making life easy when fitting wheels with spacers...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALLOY-WHEEL-F ... dee&_uhb=1
> 
> Damien.


Couldnt agree more with you Damien.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bought a quality alloy wheel fitting tool, my plastic audi one is looking a bit worn now. These things are priceless for making life easy when fitting wheels with spacers...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALLOY-WHEEL-F ... dee&_uhb=1
> 
> Damien.


One of the most useful tools you can buy, especially if you have spacers


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Ordered a new battery (Varta Blue Dynamic D24), the old battery was 8 years old.


----------



## Andi.k

Took a trip to Swansea DVLA and sorted my private plate swap, at last, then spotted a Euro car parts, went in to have a look and ended up coming out £150.00l lighter in the pocket! :lol:


----------



## Callum_TT225

Fitted my spacers finally, 15mm fronts and 20mm rears and Im well impressed with the result, they definitely give the TT a wider more agressive stance.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered a 15mm spacer kit for the rear of my qs in preparation for my 19x8.5's et 35. Already have 10mm fronts in my possession. Was going to go 20mm but she will be wearing 235/35/19's so don't want to overdo things.  Plus Andy gave me a good idea of fitment with his qs pics and her sportecs which are et35 wearing the same size rubber. 

Have to say well impressed with JJC thanks for the heads up James.. 

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180

Are you getting sportecs damien?


----------



## simno44

Today I fitted my non NON cambus HID kit.. And no warnings on the DIS. Win!!!










And the difference.


----------



## Brendanb86

Just picked these up... Got a couple of sets left if anyone wants in on the group buy


----------



## Pugwash69

Excellent


----------



## ades tt 180

Nice one!


----------



## neiloid1

Fitted my Porsche expansion tank cap and OEM strut tops. That's it for under the bonnet for the minute. Those of you that did the group buy will not be disappointed with your purchases.


----------



## TTSPORT666

ades tt 180 said:


> Are you getting sportecs damien?


No wouldn't want to upset our Andy now...keeping it oem looking but 19's... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## E3 YOB

Am etching closer to the my air ride installation



















And got news that my custom wheels will be here next week - Only taken 2 months [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...keeping it oem looking but 19's...


Ah, how the leopard has changed his spots. So it's OEM _looking_ now, is it? :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...keeping it oem looking but 19's...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how the leopard has changed his spots. So it's OEM _looking_ now, is it? :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes keeping it Audi family... bloodline look Bruv [smiley=kid.gif] ....Will still have an audi badge in the centre of the wheel... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## SpencerD

Welded up a new clutch pedal as a precaution and Midland VW will fit it today during other work:



















Cheers


----------



## Pugwash69

Came home with the roof down today. Nice.


----------



## JS53MES

Built the new tool for the garage


----------



## oldhipp

Passed the MOT [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Jay-225

oldhipp said:


> Passed the MOT [smiley=cheers.gif]


Haha Snap , passed with no advisories 

Gave the car a wash to celebrate :lol:


----------



## Riggasurf

Bought some bilstein front shocks

And...............

Stage 2 remap!

Can't wait to source a new dp for the group by to come........


----------



## stewbieTT

Jay-225 said:


> oldhipp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the MOT [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Snap , passed with no advisories
> 
> Gave the car a wash to celebrate :lol:
Click to expand...

Me too 

Couple of advisories - but things I knew about anyway


----------



## mstew

Built my 52mm boost gauge into my vent using carbon fibre sheet. I can still open and close the vent as per stock as usual too!  result. Now just got to fit it this weekend hopefully!


----------



## smally4

Bought a a front splitter and some paint, Well what's the worst that can happen ..... On second thoughts don't answer that hahaha


----------



## TTSPORT666

Met Ian, thoroughly top bloke in Kent to pick us his gorgeous BBS speedlines... 

Absolutely over the moon. Really think the wheels will look awesome fitted to my qs. Love the paint work on them too. 

And got to see Ian's magnificent beasty vortex kitted mk1. One of my favorite cars on the forum without doubt. Also the new Khans looked awesome in the metal. Really suit the sharp lines of the vortex kitted car. 

Damien.


----------



## ian222

TTSPORT666 said:


> Met Ian, thoroughly top bloke in Kent to pick us his gorgeous BBS speedlines...
> 
> Absolutely over the moon. Really think the wheels will look awesome fitted to my qs. Love the paint work on them too.
> 
> And got to see Ian's magnificent beasty vortex kitted mk1. One of my favorite cars on the forum without doubt. Also the new Khans looked awesome in the metal. Really suit the sharp lines of the vortex kitted car.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks very much, nice to meet you to.

Glad you like the wheels cant wait to see them on.


----------



## TTSPORT666

ian222 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Met Ian, thoroughly top bloke in Kent to pick us his gorgeous BBS speedlines...
> 
> Absolutely over the moon. Really think the wheels will look awesome fitted to my qs. Love the paint work on them too.
> 
> And got to see Ian's magnificent beasty vortex kitted mk1. One of my favorite cars on the forum without doubt. Also the new Khans looked awesome in the metal. Really suit the sharp lines of the vortex kitted car.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much, nice to meet you to.
> 
> Glad you like the wheels cant wait to see them on.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian..neither can i.. 

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2

When's the big change then Damien?!


----------



## roddy

Must have bEen a tight squeeze the 4 19s in the back , I know how tight it is getting 4 18s in mine ,,,, ok so let's be havin the pics then ,,,,, both of you ,, I really cannot imagine why Ian changed them ,, hope to find out soon !!!


----------



## salinemondo

Fitted new spark plugs, did the wak box v4 mod and changed to a pipercross panel air filter.
Still got the oily bits below to service but will wait to get a loan of a garage with a pit first.


----------



## ian222

roddy said:


> Must have bEen a tight squeeze the 4 19s in the back , I know how tight it is getting 4 18s in mine ,,,, ok so let's be havin the pics then ,,,,, both of you ,, I really cannot imagine why Ian changed them ,, hope to find out soon !!!


Only because I fancied change, they are great wheels but I liked the kahn and always have.


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> Must have bEen a tight squeeze the 4 19s in the back , I know how tight it is getting 4 18s in mine ,,,, ok so let's be havin the pics then ,,,,, both of you ,, I really cannot imagine why Ian changed them ,, hope to find out soon !!!


Sure was a tight squeeze in the qs..I bought a cheap 12.99 14tog duvet to protect the back of my car... :lol: And padded the back off the pp's, don't want no scratches on my painted qs seatbacks.. :wink: With a bit of strategy all was fine.

Pictures of my baby soon.  Received my new rear spacers today.

Funny seeing Ians car sat low on 19's parked next to mine last night made my qs alloys look like 15's....19's just look soooo right on a mk1. I am fortunate i can adjust my suspension damper settings if i need to, just in case i notice a slightly harsher ride on the new 19's. And will be lowering the rear a tad at TTS when i have my down pipe and new clutch fitted at the end of the month.

Damien.


----------



## Tritium

TTSPORT666 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have bEen a tight squeeze the 4 19s in the back , I know how tight it is getting 4 18s in mine ,,,, ok so let's be havin the pics then ,,,,, both of you ,, I really cannot imagine why Ian changed them ,, hope to find out soon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was a tight squeeze in the qs..I bought a cheap 12.99 14tog duvet to protect the back of my car... :lol: And padded the back off the pp's, don't want no scratches on my painted qs seatbacks.. :wink: With a bit of strategy all was fine.
> 
> Pictures of my baby soon.  Received my new rear spacers today.
> 
> Funny seeing Ians car sat low on 19's parked next to mine last night made my qs alloys look like 15's....19's just look soooo right on a mk1. I am fortunate i can adjust my suspension damper settings if i need to, just in case i notice a slightly harsher ride on the new 19's. And will be lowering the rear a tad at TTS when i have my down pipe and new clutch fitted at the end of the month.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Really mate I'd never have known :lol: 
Look forward to the pics Damien. You must be near the end of OEM++++++++++++++++ now?

Brian


----------



## Mondo

...tried to tidy up the hoses around the TIP, now that that CM B5 clone is on to stay. Long story, not very interesting, don't ask. 

Slightly wasted effort - bit stuck on routing, but will sort it - but did notice the F*&KING TIP was almost off the billet adapter at the bottom! :evil: So ended up sorting that out instead.

And fook me, those catch can hoses are lined with gunk. :? Looks like my girl's a pack-a-day addict on the quiet. Looks like clogged arteries, which can't be good. So got some Wynn's carb cleaner and will be hosing out the whole disgusting lot tomorrow.


----------



## roddy

One for those who say " it can not be done " ,,, today jet washed the car ,, and the engine bay , hot soapy , foam brush , jet clean and wax ,,, looking a lot better , tho no obvious performance gains !


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tritium said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have bEen a tight squeeze the 4 19s in the back , I know how tight it is getting 4 18s in mine ,,,, ok so let's be havin the pics then ,,,,, both of you ,, I really cannot imagine why Ian changed them ,, hope to find out soon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was a tight squeeze in the qs..I bought a cheap 12.99 14tog duvet to protect the back of my car... :lol: And padded the back off the pp's, don't want no scratches on my painted qs seatbacks.. :wink: With a bit of strategy all was fine.
> 
> Pictures of my baby soon.  Received my new rear spacers today.
> 
> Funny seeing Ians car sat low on 19's parked next to mine last night made my qs alloys look like 15's....19's just look soooo right on a mk1. I am fortunate i can adjust my suspension damper settings if i need to, just in case i notice a slightly harsher ride on the new 19's. And will be lowering the rear a tad at TTS when i have my down pipe and new clutch fitted at the end of the month.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mate I'd never have known :lol:
> Look forward to the pics Damien. You must be near the end of OEM++++++++++++++++ now?
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

  Thanks Brian

Na its never over...always some more oem plus ideas in the pipeline... Just hoping when the clutch and downpipe are fitted and new 19's i can lay low and enjoy what i have for a while...Getting tired of living on bread and water... :lol:

And Mondo... so you got the bloody TIP off then...  Good to know you are getting your moneys worth with the catch can...been a little while since i checked mine. All that engine puss yum yum... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

No mate; '...the CM B5 TIP is on to stay...' Can't shift the CM fecker, so it stays.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

Fitted my classic TTOC Badge today...


----------



## M18NTT

A quick wash at the local Polish car wash then back home for a leather down then a quick Mer (the car not me). Looking very nice again.

Also cleaned all the nooks and crannies under the bonnet and baby oiled all the plastics and hoses. It looks like new again. I hope it stays nice for tomorrow. If it does I may well attack the wheels.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> No mate; '...the CM B5 TIP is on to stay...' Can't shift the CM fecker, so it stays.


What's stuck mate, the aluminium part to the turbo?

Mine was so tight trying to get it on, I gave up and bought a B5 TIP... 

John


----------



## Duggy

My gloss black valance is finally going on tomorrow 

Think I might be looking at a catch can as well, methinks...

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate; '...the CM B5 TIP is on to stay...' Can't shift the CM fecker, so it stays.
> 
> 
> 
> What's stuck mate, the aluminium part to the turbo?
> 
> Mine was so tight trying to get it on, I gave up and bought a B5 TIP...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

That's the bit. Jammed on tight to the turbo. Ain't coming off - and me and the Sultan tried every trick we could think of. :?

With hindsight, wish I'd done what you did when it was proving a b'stard to put on in the first place. Oh well - any excuse for a hybrid turbo, eh? :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate; '...the CM B5 TIP is on to stay...' Can't shift the CM fecker, so it stays.
> 
> 
> 
> What's stuck mate, the aluminium part to the turbo?
> 
> Mine was so tight trying to get it on, I gave up and bought a B5 TIP...
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the bit. Jammed on tight to the turbo. Ain't coming off - and me and the Sultan tried every trick we could think of. :?
> 
> With hindsight, wish I'd done what you did when it was proving a b'stard to put on in the first place. Oh well - any excuse for a hybrid turbo, eh? :wink:
Click to expand...

I can imagine, not the easiest place to apply force and you can't use a puller :?

Mm mm hybrid 

That would up the stakes, but a lot of money to remove an aluminium sleeve 

John


----------



## Mondo

Very true. New GTRS eliminator hybrid (£1200), another B5 TIP (£200), TSR mani (£800), coating turbo and mani in Zircotec (£300), rods (dunno; £200?), fitting (again, a guess; £400?) - minimum around £3K - just to junk an aluminium collar. 

Mind you, it would punch thru 300bhp with ease. :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

Finished the rear seat delete which is covered in grey alcantara. The fixings on the top are for the air ride tank and the hole in the centre is for the air compressor line to tank.


----------



## thebluemax

E3 YOB said:


> Finished the rear seat delete which is covered in grey alcantara. The fixings on the top are for the air ride tank and the hole in the centre is for the air compressor line to tank.


today I fitted my new porsche oil and cooler caps and booked in my TT for wheel refurbishing for next week ready for my new front rubbers.


----------



## thebluemax

oops should have replied, not quoted......fool


----------



## neiloid1

Had my first experience of using Verosol as a wheel cleaner - amazing results on the TT, MX-5 and Leon. Seriously easy way to great looking wheels and confirmation that the TT wheels are in need of a good refurb.


----------



## Jazzle

Got my new Genuine Votex boot spoiler


----------



## TTQ2K2

@E3 YOB:










FWIW, the black plastic frame of the anchor is "painted" with a soft touch paint that becomes tatty with age and use. You can remove it with a gentle solvent like rubbing alcohol. Result will look 100 times better as shown above.

cheers


----------



## Andi.k

......realised I spend way to much time looking on here for things/mods to do to the TT rather than driving the bloody thing! :?


----------



## Duggy

Finally fitted my gloss black valence 8)



















Black rear rings next, what do you reckon :?:

John


----------



## ades tt 180

Finally fixed my radio flap after 2 years of ownership....quite easy except for the fitting of one spring...ooohhhh i did swear! :twisted: another job crossed off the list....


----------



## mstew

Went for a drive with the roof down, AWESOME! 
And found out that the spark plugs I changed the other day have got rid of my misfire too  old ones did look like the originals at 95K though, I just don't understand some people


----------



## thebluemax

sun out today so decided to fit my led sidelights, bit tricky but I have small hands, only took 15 mins,
also polished up the exhaust end pipes that were a bit cack!


----------



## AnthP

Cleaned the fleet!


----------



## TT Stu-82

Fitted my Pro Bolt kit -

Before -


----------



## TT Stu-82

TT Stu-82 said:


> Fitted my Pro Bolt kit -
> 
> Before -


And after -


----------



## peter139

Today i replaced my fuel filter.

Normaly the fuel filter is a lifetime filter...
Took a drive, and the fuel compsuption is a little bit lower, so its worth the money.









inside the filter after 180.000km


----------



## mstew

Just coded alarm chirp and autolock doors with my £5 ebay cable  sweet!

What else can I code? I didn't fancy one touch doors...


----------



## bigdodge

Sounds cool, how did you do it? What software do you have, is it the full version of vagcom?


----------



## mstew

bigdodge said:


> Sounds cool, how did you do it? What software do you have, is it the full version of vagcom?


Followed WAKs guide on his website http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomclcoding.htm

For some reason my lite version lets me just do it  I'm not complaining!


----------



## bigdodge

That's good I didn't know the lite version could do it. That's the version I have as well ( unregistered) when I get some time I will give it a go and see if I can get the lock alarm chirp done.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Finally fitted my gloss black valence 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black rear rings next, what do you reckon :?:
> 
> John


Top work John looks awesome...Avus is a lovely colour to work with...and yes to the black rings all the way..Go on i will let you copy me.. :wink: Loving the beach matt...that cannot be comfortable to work on... 

Damien.

Went to fill the qs up with shell's finest red label...Ended up going for an unplanned blast down the east sussex back lanes...awesome fun. The exhaust note just seems to get deeper and throatier...Also changed the rear shock damper settings to a tad softer and the rear seems more planted.  Right time to get serious and get back to work tonight. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

Took off my tinted rear lights and stuck the bog standard ones on that have been in the loft for about 2 1/2 years lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

Matt B said:


> Took off my tinted rear lights and stuck the bog standard ones on that have been in the loft for about 2 1/2 years lol


Nice one Matt welcome to 2013... :wink: 
whoops im gonna pay for that cheeky comment.lol
Damien.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

Matt B said:


> Took off my tinted rear lights and stuck the bog standard ones on that have been in the loft for about 2 1/2 years lol


Much better Matt

good choice

John.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally fitted my gloss black valence 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black rear rings next, what do you reckon :?:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Top work John looks awesome...Avus is a lovely colour to work with...and yes to the black rings all the way..Go on i will let you copy me.. :wink: Loving the beach matt...that cannot be comfortable to work on...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Went to fill the qs up with shell's finest red label...Ended up going for an unplanned blast down the east sussex back lanes...awesome fun. The exhaust note just seems to get deeper and throatier...Also changed the rear shock damper settings to a tad softer and the rear seems more planted.  Right time to get serious and get back to work tonight. 8)
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Got the week off to lay the laminate kitchen floor, but I'm sure I'll find time to sort the badge(s) out. Thinking of doing the front in black as well :wink:

Glad you didn't go the V6 route finally... :lol:

Where you off to tonight?

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally fitted my gloss black valence 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black rear rings next, what do you reckon :?:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Top work John looks awesome...Avus is a lovely colour to work with...and yes to the black rings all the way..Go on i will let you copy me.. :wink: Loving the beach matt...that cannot be comfortable to work on...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Went to fill the qs up with shell's finest red label...Ended up going for an unplanned blast down the east sussex back lanes...awesome fun. The exhaust note just seems to get deeper and throatier...Also changed the rear shock damper settings to a tad softer and the rear seems more planted.  Right time to get serious and get back to work tonight. 8)
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the week off to lay the laminate kitchen floor, but I'm sure I'll find time to sort the badge(s) out. Thinking of doing the front in black as well :wink:
> 
> Glad you didn't go the V6 route finally... :lol:
> 
> Where you off to tonight?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yes was close to v6'dom....but worked through it and it would have been the wrong choice for me. Back on track now, no looking back...the qs just gets better and better.  
Airport standby tonight...so could get called anytime to anyplace and only 45 minutes notice before i hit the jet...crazy life  
Ironically i might be going back to oem rings and TT badge, the new polished pipes have changed the colour dynamics of my rear. :wink: 
Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I drove home from Brighton. Not a bad trip in light Monday daytime traffic.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

Ahh M23 A23 great roads

i hope you was abiding the limits! :wink:

John


----------



## Pugwash69

Oh course! Mostly. The A1(M) approach to Peterborough is a joyous road though.


----------



## Beechin

Today I carried on my search of the right TT 225


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today i set a date to get my new wheels fitted to my tyres...  exiting stuff.

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180

TTSPORT666 said:


> Today i set a date to get my new wheels fitted to my tyres...  exiting stuff.
> 
> Damien.


when is it??... cant wait to see the next installment of oem+++++++++++++++++++++ :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

ades tt 180 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i set a date to get my new wheels fitted to my tyres...  exiting stuff.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> when is it??... cant wait to see the next installment of oem+++++++++++++++++++++ :lol:
Click to expand...

  26th of this mighty fine month.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## ian222

Good man Damien.

I was undecided about my rims but now I have decided they are lush.


----------



## Matt B

ian222 said:


> Good man Damien.
> 
> I was undecided about my rims but now I have decided they are lush.


Ian have I missed the pics of your new rims (apart from your sig pic)


----------



## Pugwash69

42BABYDOLL said:


> Ahh M23 A23 great roads


Ah, also, M23/A23 route had roadworks and 50mph speed limit for MANY MILES on the way to Brighton. My wife drove it using the Tomtom. I drove home using Google Navigator, which must have chosen the alternative route through Tunbridge Wells and Sevenoaks because of this.


----------



## ian222

Matt B said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man Damien.
> 
> I was undecided about my rims but now I have decided they are lush.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian have I missed the pics of your new rims (apart from your sig pic)
Click to expand...

No Matt not missed anything. Havent put any up yet.


----------



## Matt B

ian222 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man Damien.
> 
> I was undecided about my rims but now I have decided they are lush.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian have I missed the pics of your new rims (apart from your sig pic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Matt not missed anything. Havent put any up yet.
Click to expand...

Keeping us all waiting eh


----------



## TTSPORT666

ian222 said:


> Good man Damien.
> 
> I was undecided about my rims but now I have decided they are lush.


Ahh nice Ian, man and wheels have bonded...They look awesome Ian and really suit the whole image of your car... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Plus must be so easy to polish... 

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Just dropped my car off at the TTS for a little TT-TLC 
And just my luck - the Revo guys will be there today doing some development work! (Though more probably on the TTRSs) Still, maybe some of their magic will rub off onto mine


----------



## GPT TT

... Polished my Charge pipe!! Hardwork, but brilliant result!!
































































Well worth it IMO.


----------



## ades tt 180

Just noticed your coolant cap...how did you get it to go 'accross' and not 'up and down'?


----------



## AnthP

Give the lights a light smoke! Think they may need a few more layers....


----------



## captpicard

fitted my forge short shifter...........


----------



## Hjtt

captpicard said:


> fitted my forge short shifter...........


was it easy to fit ?


----------



## GPT TT

ades tt 180 said:


> Just noticed your coolant cap...how did you get it to go 'accross' and not 'up and down'?


I noticed most people are longways too.

Not sure to be honest, I kept turning until it locked.


----------



## captpicard

Hjtt said:


> captpicard said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted my forge short shifter...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it easy to fit ?
Click to expand...

for a novice like me.......................very very easy 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Not car related, but I went to see The Sound City Players in London tonight (basically the Foo Fighters plus guests!)
Didn't play any Foos songs, but what they did play rocked \m/


----------



## mullum

captpicard said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captpicard said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted my forge short shifter...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it easy to fit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a novice like me.......................very very easy 8)
Click to expand...

Did you follow a guide at all ? What had to be removed first for access ?

Today I ... Had an oil & filter change done at National for £40, bought 5L of Triple QX oil from ECP for £28, with a free filter). 30% (mbclub30) discount.

.. fitted an Osir door pull to drivers side (but left the window micro switches positioned slightly off - will sort that and do passenger side tomorrow).

And, fitted a replacement mirror switch whilst I was at it.


----------



## Starry

Enjoyed a two mile tussle with an A4 S-Line. On A38 near Bassets Pole/M6 Toll.

I dont usually get dragged into this sort of thing but when he roared up behind me and sat on my bumper on empty dual carriageway what am i to do but leave him behind.

My 3.2 (no mods) left him for dead. Yes he sped past Eventually but I'm not gonna loose my licence doing 120 on a dual carriageway.

MK1 TT 1 - A4 S-Line 0


----------



## Pugwash69

Starry said:


> Enjoyed a two mile tussle with an A4 S-Line


Our A4 S-line was a 2.0 TDI, around 140bhp, very heavy! It could be why you left it standing.


----------



## Starry

I never doubted that i would leave him standing. Just annoyed he sat about two foot off my rear end at about 60mph.

The 3.2 badge should have been enough of a warning, silly boy.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Gave her a much needed wash then a coat of Victorias Concourse wax (red).


----------



## smally4

Sprayed & modified a seat splitter & also sprayed up my bottom grills 








Then fitted


----------



## Jamie-V6

Got windows tinted with 5% llumar and got put spi vision on the back lights!


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

Got an expensive bill from Audi post service and MOT, but got my TT back, new rubber all round too!!


----------



## TT Boycie

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Got an expensive bill from Audi post service and MOT, but got my TT back, new rubber all round too!!


I was thinking of ditching the lower grille when I get my fmic. You've made up my mind. Looks great


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

TT Boycie said:


> pinky_greeny_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an expensive bill from Audi post service and MOT, but got my TT back, new rubber all round too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of ditching the lower grille when I get my fmic. You've made up my mind. Looks great
Click to expand...

Thanks, I ran with the centre lower grille in for a while but much preferred the look without it! Adds a mean stance to the car and shows off the hard work from the install! :lol:


----------



## New2AudiTT

smally4 said:


> Sprayed & modified a seat splitter & also sprayed up my bottom grills
> View attachment 1
> 
> Then fitted


Purfect. what did you use as spray?

cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

My dashpod has the first signs of failure, Fuel gauge sitting at roughly 3/4 of a tank when it was more or less empty. Not the sender as the fuel range matches the miles that i have done.


----------



## smally4

New2AudiTT said:


> Purfect. what did you use as spray?
> 
> cheers


Just poped in halfrauds and picked up 2 spray tins 1 gloss black & 1 plastic filler primer o and some scourer pad things to rub down panel befor painting








For a first time I was pleased


----------



## gogs

Hit 56,000mls :-(


----------



## spearhunter#2

gogs said:


> Hit 56,000mls :-(


Why are you sad Gogs? Surely cars are ment to be driven and enjoyed? :?


----------



## gogs

I've done 10k in two years of ownership, its used every day mate ;-)

Oh and I do enjoy so so much !

Only sad as the miles creep up !


----------



## Mondo

Don't be a nonce; I hit 155,555 on the way down to TSR this morning.

Get out there and DRIVE! :twisted:


----------



## gogs

:-o


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Don't be a nonce; I hit 155,555 on the way down to TSR this morning.
> 
> Get out there and DRIVE! :twisted:


Gore blimey 155....not bad for an old Giffer... :wink:

The car not the driver

Damien.


----------



## TT Boycie

Gates cambelt, water pump, tensioner etc, fix coolant leak seal at end of cylinder head and fix exhaust leak at join done for the princely sum of £305 total. Happy days


----------



## spearhunter#2

gogs said:


> I've done 10k in two years of ownership, its used every day mate ;-)
> 
> Oh and I do enjoy so so much !
> 
> Only sad as the miles creep up !


Fair one matey as long as you enjoy it! I guess using it a little daily does make it more of a shock when the mileage hits new 1000s... I have done 26k in the last 15 months and enjoyed almost every mile


----------



## TT_Jr.

Reduced the asking price on my QS - viewtopic.php?f=41&t=315903

/shameless plug


----------



## ades tt 180

Theres another qs on there, again with 39000 miles in avus silver for 8750.


----------



## Vrroom

Picked up the TT with new H&R anti-sway bars installed. Took the nearest corner as fast as I could . . . wow. I can attest to the fact you can definitely feel the difference between these bars and stock. Thank you forum for telling me these should have been my first upgrade . . . and shaming me after 11 years to finally do it!! Should've done it first. But, although slow on the uptake, in many cases I eventually get there.

Also got a Q5 this week . . . so, I doubled my Audi assets in my portfolio. Another nice piece of engineering. Very pleased . . . so when there's hail or snow, the TT sits in its bat cave . . . and I use the Q5 (it replaced a Lexus RX doing the same job . . . but I never liked that solution . . . drove and seemed like my old man's Buick! [smiley=sleeping.gif] ).


----------



## TTSPORT666

Vrroom said:


> Picked up the TT with new H&R anti-sway bars installed. Took the nearest corner as fast as I could . . . wow. I can attest to the fact you can definitely feel the difference between these bars and stock. Thank you forum for telling me these should have been my first upgrade . . . and shaming me after 11 years to finally do it!! Should've done it first. But, although slow on the uptake, in many cases I eventually get there.
> 
> Also got a Q5 this week . . . so, I doubled my Audi assets in my portfolio. Another nice piece of engineering. Very pleased . . . so when there's hail or snow, the TT sits in its bat cave . . . and I use the Q5 (it replaced a Lexus RX doing the same job . . . but I never liked that solution . . . drove and seemed like my old man's Buick! [smiley=sleeping.gif] ).


The H&R's are mighty impressive eh Tim! Were my first upgrades along with defcons....had a memorable drive home from TTS...couldn't believe how they transformed the car. Have not looked back since...
Good move with thunderbird 2.  
Damien.

apart from my v6 desire period


----------



## simno44

Today I..

Purchased two lovely tickets to go see these boys play Manchester.


----------



## thebluemax

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a nonce; I hit 155,555 on the way down to TSR this morning.
> 
> Get out there and DRIVE! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Gore blimey 155....not bad for an old Giffer... :wink:
> 
> The car not the driver
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

MPH or MPG ? :lol:


----------



## Jazzle

Cleaned my pure skanky TB, changed to a 007, and also changed the coolant temperature sensor.


----------



## Mondo

thebluemax said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a nonce; I hit 155,555 on the way down to TSR this morning.
> 
> Get out there and DRIVE! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Gore blimey 155....not bad for an old Giffer... :wink:
> 
> The car not the driver
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MPH or MPG ? :lol:
Click to expand...

Neither; miles per second. Nearly at the speed of light; just need that hybrid turbo and I'm there.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Landed in darkest deepest africa, and realised not for the first time, how fortunate we are back home to have decent road networks...A nice lowered TT would not last 5 minutes out here..potholes...etc. Mind you saying that pre facelift audi allroad suspended mk1's might be ok.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...A nice lowered TT would not last 5 minutes out here..potholes...etc. Mind you saying that pre facelift audi allroad suspended mk1's might be ok.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


LOL, ^^^ describes many a roadway in jolly old england, I dare say. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Freakin' a. I've lost count of the number of times I've heard a BANG! and thought, fook me, there goes an alloy. 

So far it's just been my imagination, but it can't be far away.

But then, I've driven on Texan highways. Gotta love roads made of concrete and expansion joints large enough to swallow a Golf.


----------



## Mondo

Sorry; freeways. Except there's fookin' tolls every 500 metres or so.

At least, it seems like it.


----------



## williammc

replaced front track rod ends (Delphi), wheel alignment checked


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Sorry; freeways. Except there's fookin' tolls every 500 metres or so.
> 
> At least, it seems like it.


Years ago when i joined the airlines and was in mexico city, i gave a cab driver some money, and persuaded him to let me have a drive in his vw beetle taxi at 3am local, and went for a blast around the city...Fookin awesome....crazy times...One tick off my booker list to do drives.. :wink: Always loved the classic beetle so for me was a little dream come true to drive one in MC.. 

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> Sorry; freeways. Except there's fookin' tolls every 500 metres or so.
> 
> At least, it seems like it.


It be that way. Freeways not so free to be sure, but the tolls to keep the potholes filled. State roads (tax dollars) have more than their fair share of potholes. I avoid them as much as possible.

the toll roads here in dallas:

https://www.ntta.org/roadsprojects/existroad/Pages/Dallas-North-Tollway.aspx

cheers


----------



## purpleprincess

Got my car back all shiny from its service, laughed to myself that the garage wanted to charge me a fortune for some odds and ends so priced it up elsewhere with advice from forum and will 'save' a pot of cash.
...Maybe a girl but they can't fleece me that easy! :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

I finally fitted my new coolant expansion bottle. I managed to bung the rubber hose at the bottom straight away and tip the old bottle over, so almost no coolant lost.



















I don't know why the new cap is in that position. I can only assume the threads on aftermarket coolant bottles are randomly rotated?


----------



## thebluemax

had my calipers painted red to match the car....not planet changing I know but one less thing on the list


----------



## Mondo

...took off and cleaned out the 19mm hoses from my catch can. Full of crap, like a pack-a-day smoker's lungs. Disgusting. :?


----------



## gogs

Fitted new boot struts 
The old ones were very rusty :-o


----------



## thebluemax

Mondo said:


> ...took off and cleaned out the 19mm hoses from my catch can. Full of crap, like a pack-a-day smoker's lungs. Disgusting. :?


what' a catch can?


----------



## qs950

... raised the front end 6mm 

2 x Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics

from this










to this










and not before time, anyone need slicks for a dry track day :!:

Apologies for poor picture quality


----------



## TTSPORT666

luap said:


> ... raised the front end 6mm
> 
> 2 x Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics
> 
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not before time, anyone need slicks for a dry track day :!:
> 
> Apologies for poor picture quality


 :lol: For a minute there i thought you had bought some coilies.. :wink: She looks awesome as always, i am a great fan of Asymmetric's..
Damien.


----------



## Stuahnor

Today I had a bad day pressure washing my supposedly nice rs6 reps only to find the paint being blasted off, meaning they'll need refurbishing as the previous owner must have had them done with body paint. 

To add to my woes sitting on the dual carriageway at 70 (ish) on cruise the car seemed to surge then all the yellow lights under the sun came on the dash. The car limped to the side of the road but after switching her off she was fine again


----------



## simno44

I need to get looking at tyres. Can I ask how much those set you back pal?


----------



## simno44

Stuahnor said:


> Today I had a bad day pressure washing my supposedly nice rs6 reps only to find the paint being blasted off, meaning they'll need refurbishing as the previous owner must have had them done with body paint.
> 
> To add to my woes sitting on the dual carriageway at 70 (ish) on cruise the car seemed to surge then all the yellow lights under the sun came on the dash. The car limped to the side of the road but after switching her off she was fine again


Battery connection??


----------



## Nogaro TT

Listed my Nogaro on Pistonheads....... :?


----------



## neiloid1

Purchased a DAS-6 polisher so that I can get my baby back to her former glory and post a few pics on the site without feeling like a poor relation.

Just need to get over to the Show & Shine part of the forum to see what's what. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## NotFromSomerset

neiloid1 said:


> Purchased a DAS-6 polisher so that I can get my baby back to her former glory and post a few pics on the site without feeling like a poor relation.
> 
> Just need to get over to the Show & Shine part of the forum to see what's what. [smiley=book2.gif]


so glad i bought mine! amazing how well 10 year old paint ca come up with a bit of elbow grease!!

i woud recmmend megs 105 and 205 polish with a polishing and finihin pad, dnt forget a good wax afterwards!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Fitted a new rear cross panel trim in the boot (£19 from ebay) as the original was broken and badly glued when I bought the car.

Had a play with the Revo SPS module's anti-theft settings - yep, cars not moving anywhere with this thing on!

Went for a nice little drive on some country roads - plenty of pick-up on the throttle now


----------



## mullum

Stuahnor - when that happened to me it meant a new alternator voltage regulator.


----------



## JS53MES

washed my car tonight, thats what i call dedication or maybe its just stupidity :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

JS53MES said:


> washed my car tonight, thats what i call dedication or maybe its just stupidity :lol:


Looking good James, and your wheels look really nicely spaced.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Stuahnor

simno44 said:


> Stuahnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a bad day pressure washing my supposedly nice rs6 reps only to find the paint being blasted off, meaning they'll need refurbishing as the previous owner must have had them done with body paint.
> 
> To add to my woes sitting on the dual carriageway at 70 (ish) on cruise the car seemed to surge then all the yellow lights under the sun came on the dash. The car limped to the side of the road but after switching her off she was fine again
> 
> 
> 
> Battery connection??
Click to expand...

Going to scan the car tomorrow see what if any fault codes are stored, fingers crossed its something simple


----------



## simno44

Discovered the liquid shows voltage in a sneaky little hidden menu. Win.


----------



## Duggy

simno44 said:


> Discovered the liquid shows voltage in a sneaky little hidden menu. Win.


How do you get to it?

Would be really useful mate

John


----------



## simno44

Settings, engine type.

While in that menus it's desolated on the lower part of the screen


----------



## Duggy

simno44 said:


> Settings, engine type.
> 
> While in that menus it's desolated on the lower part of the screen


Cheers, I'll try that in the morning 

John


----------



## simno44

At least that's what I think it was showing me. Went up and down ad I applied different things. 
Lights
Radio
AC etc 
Lol.

Have fun.


----------



## neiloid1

Nogaro TT said:


> Listed my Nogaro on Pistonheads....... :?


Nooooooooo


----------



## simno44

Today I.. Went back to primary school, dressed to impress and faced hundreds of young faces wanting to know how many puppy's iv saved.

It's not easy pretending the world is a perfect place....

And my question of the day from a young girl brandishing a violent looking skipping rope

Grace - Mr... Do you go to party's?

Me - I go to birthday party's yes. What makes you ask that Grace?

Grace - My mummy says she had a police man at her "wedding party"

Me - (as it dawns on me what sort of party this poor girls mother has been talking about)
"oh iye, haha, we are allowed to go to party's sometimes  but only when we are good"

Children are officially amazing! Lol.


----------



## Pugwash69

simno44 said:


> ...Me - (as it dawns on me what sort of party this poor girls mother has been talking about)


Is that your "other" job busted?


----------



## simno44

Pugwash69 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Me - (as it dawns on me what sort of party this poor girls mother has been talking about)
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your "other" job busted?
Click to expand...

Hahaaa.


----------



## roddy

not quite today


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> not quite today


That's not Scotland! 
The sky's blue!


----------



## qs950

> Posted: 24 Feb 2013, 20:45
> I need to get looking at tyres. Can I ask how much those set you back pal?


To answer Simno's question about Goodyear Asymmetrics I paid £185 each at a place I trust. They said they couldn't compete with Camskills and Blackcircles so I bit the bullet. Wheels still in good condition


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> not quite today


Put your centre covers on you dirty scrubber! Lol.


----------



## Pugwash69

I collected my step-son from the roadside today. It was a proper bendy slippy surface with no street lights, rare cats-eyes, barely white lines. It was inevitable that one of his work colleagues giving him a lift in a shabby old BMW did some unplanned off-roading into a ditch. No one hurt and probably no one willing to admit they were going too fast for the conditions.


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> not quite today
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Scotland!
> The sky's blue!
Click to expand...

 is the Ascari sign post not a giveaway :wink: 
simon,, sorry about the hub caps,,have never had any !!


----------



## Amd1691

Fitted miltec exhaust and service haldex..


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> not quite today
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Scotland!
> The sky's blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the Ascari sign post not a giveaway :wink:
> simon,, sorry about the hub caps,,have never had any !!
Click to expand...

Get on it! Finish of that OEM look.

Tidy!


----------



## jamman

Had my new (to me) winter wheels dropped off to me at Grantham by a very pukka looking Steve (Vspurs)

Looking forward to getting them cleaned, polished and on.


----------



## connor0431

will be picking up my 3.2 V6 TT!


----------



## ryanmtt

Paid the dreaded road tax (12 months) & Clocked 67000 miles !! 8)


----------



## Howzit37

Booked my car in for it's cam belt, water pump and thermostat...peace of mind, here I come!


----------



## neiloid1

connor0431 said:


> will be picking up my 3.2 V6 TT!


Congratulations - pics please. And get yourself registered in the V6 community section.


----------



## jamman

Going to give them some loving tomorrow


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Going to give them some loving tomorrow


Umm....Not sure about those James... :?

But listen the important thing is that you are happy with them fella..Keep smiling  :-*

Damien.

Ohh that felt good...whahaaaa :wink:


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to give them some loving tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm....Not sure about those James... :?
> 
> But listen the important thing is that you are happy with them fella..Keep smiling  :-*
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Ohh that felt good...whahaaaa :wink:
Click to expand...

Classic very good.........made me chuckle :lol: :lol:


----------



## brooksesi

Just noticed today I've got a P1555 code sat in the error logs, charge pressure upper limit exceeded. Bit strange really, car is totally virgin mods wise, so it could be a vac leak or dodgy N75. Would this limit boost untill the code is cleared?


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Going to give them some loving tomorrow


They are gorgeous James, although they would look so much better on an Avus TT ;-)

John


----------



## Matt B

I bought some new rims last night too, but they are for my e46 cab


----------



## Andi.k

Finally got round to fitting my Porsche caps from Brendan and my Engine bling kit from Stevie..


----------



## Andi.k

Yippeeee...

Just received my roof spolier..

Thanks Brendan!


----------



## Mondo

...got some work done.

You ready for this?

It's been awhile, but...

(can you guess?)

My brakes are on! Woo-hoo!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jgp-tt

You can't just make that statement without piccy's...!!
Great news though


----------



## Duggy

Pics, pics, pics, pics, pics, pics, pics, pics, pics.... :roll:

John


----------



## daz_rt_04

Just bought a new LUK dual mass flywheel and clutch from Euro Car Parts for £380 :?


----------



## mstew

Ordered some coilovers...finally!    

Good bye apex springs!


----------



## M18NTT

Went to look at what turned out to be a very overpriced 3.2 this afternoon. Looked promising on paper with only 22k miles on the clock and a full service history. At first glance it looked pretty good but on closer inspection it was well ratty with a good few dinks in the bodywork and some very odd stains and rip damage to upholstery. Not what I would expect for top, top dollar.

I was a bit miffed after the dealer had said it was in excellent condition (on the phone) quote ....."with not a mark on it".... he got that right there were loads. After I arrived he admitted there were a couple of bits that needed attention. The final "nail in the coffin" was when I started her up and noticed that the tacho which had initially stayed at zero then pounced into life and started bouncing around. I immediately thought "dash-pod" and beat a retreat. 

After a 60 mile round trip - out of my way - I probably wasn't there more than 15 minutes. Hey ho the hunt goes on.

PS Got the paperwork for new plate in the post.


----------



## Matt B

readerj001 said:


> Went to look at what turned out to be a very overpriced 3.2 this afternoon. Looked promising on paper with only 22k miles on the clock and a full service history. At first glance it looked pretty good but on closer inspection it was well ratty with a good few dinks in the bodywork and some very odd stains and rip damage to upholstery. Not what I would expect for top, top dollar.
> 
> I was a bit miffed after the dealer had said it was in excellent condition (on the phone) quote ....."with not a mark on it".... he got that right there were loads. After I arrived he admitted there were a couple of bits that needed attention. The final "nail in the coffin" was when I started her up and noticed that the tacho which had initially stayed at zero then pounced into life and started bouncing around. I immediately thought "dash-pod" and beat a retreat.
> 
> After a 60 mile round trip - out of my way - I probably wasn't there more than 15 minutes. Hey ho the hunt goes on.
> 
> PS Got the paperwork for new plate in the post.


Mate, tbh thats nothing. I went from Liverpool to Newcastle when I was buying the BM on the promise that it was mint. It was a friggin mess. Overspray all over the front, a rag shoved in to keep it quiet etc. Bloody dog of a car.
Sympathy but a 60mile round trip isnt too bad.


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> My brakes are on! Woo-hoo!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


How did you fit them in the end?? Brackets changed or discs changed.

Pics 
Pics 
Pics


----------



## Mondo

Brackets. I'll do a proper thread later, but for now...









 (but mostly Phew!)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Brackets. I'll do a proper thread later, but for now...
> 
> 
> (but mostly Phew!)


BLOODY GORGEOUS MONDO [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Cheers, D. Effort was all Dean @ 4Rings; I just paid the man.

Stongest emotion? Relief. Finally done, thank fook.

Now to spank the Norfolk Stig at the next Bedford day. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Brackets. I'll do a proper thread later, but for now...
> 
> 
> (but mostly Phew!)


Excellent 

Look forward to the thread...

John


----------



## Duggy

These arrived 



















Just waiting for my Cree side lights and reversing light to arrive and that's Saturday sorted with a good clean when they're fitted 8)

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Cheers, D. Effort was all Dean @ 4Rings; I just paid the man.
> 
> Stongest emotion? Relief. Finally done, thank fook.
> 
> Now to spank the Norfolk Stig at the next Bedford day. :wink:


Well done Mondo...And Dean the master wrenchman... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You are going to be a contender on the track now. The surrey Stig V Norfolk stig.. 

Nice John look forward to the fitted pictures.  Now get those black audi rings and TT badge ordered to complete the look. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, D. Effort was all Dean @ 4Rings; I just paid the man.
> 
> Stongest emotion? Relief. Finally done, thank fook.
> 
> Now to spank the Norfolk Stig at the next Bedford day. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Mondo...And Dean the master wrenchman... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> You are going to be a contender on the track now. The surrey Stig V Norfolk stig..
> 
> Nice John look forward to the fitted pictures.  Now get those black audi rings and TT badge ordered to complete the look. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Won't be getting a black TT badge, but rest assured the rings will soon be black and possibly the filler cap :lol:

Pics at the weekend, after I've given it a good wash 

Black rings ordered...

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice little sunday job there John.. :wink:

Today i ordered some new lightly smoked side repeaters to go with my new smoke chrome theme..  And fitted my new BBS long stem dust caps to my speedlines. 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice little sunday job there John.. :wink:
> 
> Today i ordered some new lightly smoked side repeaters to go with my new smoke chrome theme..  And fitted my new BBS long stem dust caps to my speedlines.
> 
> Damien.


All OEM plus of course.................. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little sunday job there John.. :wink:
> 
> Today i ordered some new lightly smoked side repeaters to go with my new smoke chrome theme..  And fitted my new BBS long stem dust caps to my speedlines.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> All OEM plus of course.................. [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Yup..  original plus a twist... :-*

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little sunday job there John.. :wink:
> 
> Today i ordered some new lightly smoked side repeaters to go with my new smoke chrome theme..  And fitted my new BBS long stem dust caps to my speedlines.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> All OEM plus of course.................. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..  original plus a twist... :-*
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

So OEM+ has now evolved into OEM with a twist... :lol:

John


----------



## spearhunter#2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little sunday job there John.. :wink:
> 
> Today i ordered some new lightly smoked side repeaters to go with my new smoke chrome theme..  And fitted my new BBS long stem dust caps to my speedlines.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> All OEM plus of course.................. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..  original plus a twist... :-*
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Oi Damien I am copyrighting that phrase :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today i ordered some new lightly smoked side repeaters to go with my new smoke chrome theme..  And fitted my new BBS long stem dust caps to my speedlines. 

Damien.[/quote]

All OEM plus of course.................. [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

Yup..  original plus a twist... :-*

Damien.[/quote]

So OEM+ has now evolved into OEM with a twist... :lol:

John[/quote]

Lol...Na Still OEM PLUS BABY... :wink:

smoked side repeaters are oem plus...a little bit darker lol... 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Oi Damien I am copyrighting that phrase :lol:[/quote]

:lol: Which part..."With a twist"
Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Today I put a deposit down on my new 19" Speedlines - Just another awesome day in the life of a MK1.

Spoilt Rotten.


----------



## spearhunter#2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Oi Damien I am copyrighting that phrase :lol:


 :lol: Which part..."With a twist"
Damien.[/quote]

Exactly :-*


----------



## A8VCG

Mondo said:


> Brackets. I'll do a proper thread later, but for now...
> 
> 
> (but mostly Phew!)


Brembo's are SEXUAL Mondo  8)


----------



## warrenstuart

Just got a phone call from my wife to say she's kerb'd the n/s front wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## spearhunter#2

warrenstuart said:


> Just got a phone call from my wife to say she's kerb'd the n/s front wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I am sure you still love her but... [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]

Fingers crossed it's not too bad!


----------



## warrenstuart

I was looking for suggestions of something a little slower and more painful to be honest :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2

warrenstuart said:


> I was looking for suggestions of something a little slower and more painful to be honest :lol:


Okay how about... [smiley=smash.gif] followed by 10 of the best [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart

Not sure about [smiley=whip.gif] as she may actually enjoy that


----------



## spearhunter#2

Probably not if you do it on the soles of her feet :roll:


----------



## ©hatterBox

Received my Euro all red rear from Germany


----------



## Minxstabelle

Swore at the stereo being in SAFE mode, resolved that and took iTT to the polish car wash. That'll do... :lol:


----------



## eluijten

Order my spacers and Eibach springs from the TT shop.....
Can't wait to get things fitted....


----------



## Mondo

Cuprabhoy said:


> Brembo's are SEXUAL Mondo  8)


Cheers, bud. Am getting wood just thinking about them.


----------



## TT Boycie

Got a few quotes for a full vinyl wrap


----------



## BaueruTc

4000 miles since i last treated her to an oil and filter change so gave her a wash and then an oil and filter change this afternoon.

Took the under-tray off and was greeted to this!









Looks like its the same size as the bolts for the sump but they are all there. Its also not off the plug thats next to the sump plug. Had a good look under the car and cant see any missing bolts. I am sure ill find out what its off soon enough when something falls out of the engine bay!

Whilst the oil was draining i fitted Oldguys dipstick. Cant believe how much it tidies up the engine bay!


----------



## Jazzle

Purchased a 3 Bar grill.


----------



## Mondo

BaueruTc said:


> Took the under-tray off and was greeted to this!
> View attachment 4


Looks a fairly common bolt. I'd try 2 places: the long, thin, s-shaped bit of metal that sits under the engine cover, over the right side of the cam cover. It's held on by two bolts like this one; one might have worked loose/out.

The other place is the metal bracket that holds the plastic 'manifold cover' on - although it's in front of the manifold, rather than covering it. It's also held on with two bolts like this; again, maybe one worked loose.

Probably this last one, given you've recently fitted OG's dipstick top. :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the under-tray off and was greeted to this!
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a fairly common bolt. I'd try 2 places: the long, thin, s-shaped bit of metal that sits under the engine cover, over the right side of the cam cover. It's held on by two bolts like this one; one might have worked loose/out.
> 
> The other place is the metal bracket that holds the plastic 'manifold cover' on - although it's in front of the manifold, rather than covering it. It's also held on with two bolts like this; again, maybe one worked loose.
> 
> Probably this last one, given you've recently fitted OG's dipstick top. :wink:
Click to expand...

I am betting on the latter. I reckon it's deffo off the metal bracket that holds the plastic inlet manifold trim. Either that or double check you still have two bolts in your fuel rail :evil:


----------



## spearhunter#2

Was sick in my mouth [smiley=sick2.gif] http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... le/1124606


----------



## Kellatron

Fitted my stereo and put my ttoc stickers on


----------



## Duggy

spearhunter#2 said:


> Was sick in my mouth [smiley=sick2.gif] http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... le/1124606


Omg! That is aweful... :?

John


----------



## mullum

Hah - looks like a pair of ripped jeans from the 80s


----------



## Pugwash69

I washed the car. It now contains 100% less tractor.


----------



## Andi.k

Received a fab quality oil ring and dipstick from oldguy AKA Graham (very impressed to!)

Cleaned and treated the leather, especially in the back where my 4 year old decided to throw up about 5 litres of sick yesterday! :lol: (and of course I got the blame..was my driving apparently around these lanes.. :? )

Oh, and received and fitted black bolts around the gear shift alloy ring....bargain for £3.99


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my Probolt kit 



















Very happy, ordered a few more now...

John


----------



## Slackadder

Fitted Cree side bulbs and picked up a 32 inch TV which fitted on the rear seats.... Just!!!

Side lights look great..... NS bulb changes on the V6 are a PITA!!!

Anthony


----------



## Duggy

Slackadder said:


> Fitted Cree side bulbs and picked up a 32 inch TV which fitted on the rear seats.... Just!!!
> 
> Side lights look great..... NS bulb changes on the V6 are a PITA!!!
> 
> Anthony


Also just fitted my Cree side lights, PITA on the 225 as well :wink:

Although, at least they turned up, unlike my reversing light and black Audi rings for the back...  
John


----------



## nicksttv6

done jacking point DIY mod 
nick.


----------



## Mondo

Rerouted one of the catch can hoses under the TIP, rather than over it where it was. Will do the other hose as soon as I can find 16mm OD barbed elbows. :?

And lined the whole side of the garage with some faded plum carpet, donated by a colleague at work. So now my 4-wheeled tart's parlour is the colour it should be.


----------



## Marty

Finally got around to fitting the LCR splitter that my Mum gave me for Xmas 

Also, Andrew (wallsendmag) sent out my metal TTOC car badge the same day I ordered it (thanks!) and that arrived this morning, so I fitted that too 8)


----------



## JS53MES

Just won a euro rear light so now i can have the twin reverse light mod for £19 of eBay.


----------



## Mike46

JS53MES said:


> Just won a euro rear light so now i can have the twin reverse light mod for £19 of eBay.


Wondered if the lucky winner would be on here! :lol: Bargain!


----------



## Gram TT

Fitted a new set of spark plugs. Good buy off eBay...NGK-R double platinum £19.99 + £1.99 p&p. also gave the TT a wash today.


----------



## mullum

Today I returned to my car to find a bunch of fairly well healed people standing around admiring my TT :-D
The said they loved the "unusual colour" and "beautiful shape". They also said it wasnt the kind of car they "normally expect to see around here". Strangely none of them knew it was an Audi TT (although it is debadged, aftermarket wheels, honeycomb grille). I didn't tell them it's 13 years old and probably only worth about 3 grand.
Ahhh, suddenly all the guilt about the time and money spent on it just fell away ...


----------



## JS53MES

Mike46 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a euro rear light so now i can have the twin reverse light mod for £19 of eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondered if the lucky winner would be on here! :lol: Bargain!
Click to expand...

haha yeah i put in a late cheeky bid


----------



## TTSPORT666

JS53MES said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a euro rear light so now i can have the twin reverse light mod for £19 of eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondered if the lucky winner would be on here! :lol: Bargain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah i put in a late cheeky bid
Click to expand...

Was that on german ebay? 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES

> Was that on german ebay?
> 
> Damien.


Uk ebay surprisingly


----------



## Mike46

JS53MES said:


> Was that on german ebay?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Uk ebay surprisingly
Click to expand...

even more surprising it went so cheap! Although one went for £5 on German ebay a few weeks ago! :lol:


----------



## TT225C

JS53MES said:


> Just won a euro rear light so now i can have the twin reverse light mod for £19 of eBay.


Bugger James! I had this on watch with the intention of winning, had I not been sat in a restaurant at the ending time with the Mrs lol, hope it looks and works great mate :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hang on so would usa rear Mk1 tail lights work...or are they different lenses? [smiley=idea.gif]

Hmm.. 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES

TT225C said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a euro rear light so now i can have the twin reverse light mod for £19 of eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger James! I had this on watch with the intention of winning, had I not been sat in a restaurant at the ending time with the Mrs lol, hope it looks and works great mate :wink:
Click to expand...

lol, thanks TT225C


----------



## TT Boycie

Ordered hg motorsport fmic 
Eliminator kit looks sooo tempting ....


----------



## OeTT

Fitted my Cree sidelights. 20 minutes well spent they are amazing  
Stewart


----------



## Kellatron

Spent yesterday polishing my exhaust as it was black also gave the car a clean too 

Before









After


----------



## TTSPORT666

Kellatron said:


> Spent yesterday polishing my exhaust as it was black also gave the car a clean too
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Nice shiny pipes, which polish did you use? 

Damien.


----------



## Kellatron

I used autosol and also some 1200 wet and dry paper as they were filth!


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hang on so would usa rear Mk1 tail lights work...or are they different lenses? [smiley=idea.gif]
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Damien.


Damo,

ours should work. dimensions are certainly the same, so as long as your plugs are the same as ours I'd think they'd be plug n play.

b.


----------



## Mondo

TT Boycie said:


> ...Eliminator kit looks sooo tempting ....


Buy it! Buy it!


----------



## TTSPORT666

TTQ2K2 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on so would usa rear Mk1 tail lights work...or are they different lenses? [smiley=idea.gif]
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damo,
> 
> ours should work. dimensions are certainly the same, so as long as your plugs are the same as ours I'd think they'd be plug n play.
> 
> b.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob will have to look into this may be able to bring some back from the usa...  Could i possibly see your tail light lense pattern please.. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on so would usa rear Mk1 tail lights work...or are they different lenses? [smiley=idea.gif]
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damo,
> 
> ours should work. dimensions are certainly the same, so as long as your plugs are the same as ours I'd think they'd be plug n play.
> 
> b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bob will have to look into this may be able to bring some back from the usa...  Could i possibly see your tail light lense pattern please..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Now that's a good idea young man :wink: 

John


----------



## Pugwash69

I ordered some replacement wheels with tyres. I was going to hold out until the summer, but it was brought to my attention today that my current tyres are slightly balding.  I didn't want to buy new tyres for the current 16" wheels. I'll justify it somehow.


----------



## Slackadder

Today I moved house in my TT.... Surprisingly spacious taking two bedside units in one trip !!

Anthony


----------



## Gazzer

Slackadder said:


> Today I moved house in my TT.... Surprisingly spacious taking two bedside units in one trip !!
> 
> Anthony


only 499 trips to go then ehh


----------



## Slackadder

;-) Only moving a few miles and most of my stuff is still in storage.... Just one trip left.

Anthony


----------



## andyaudi

Stripped my front driveshaft, removed inner and outer CV Joints, removed hub to replace wheel bearing, removed track rod end, fitted new front brake disc and pads on front (one side). Now drinking tea and putting me feet up 

I used to do leisure type things at weekends until I bought a TT! :lol:


----------



## croydon

... I removed the glove box and replaced the heater fan. No whining noise anymore for me.


----------



## andyaudi

croydon said:


> ... I removed the glove box and replaced the heater fan. No whining noise anymore for me.


Good work. Nothing quite like curing those annoying rattles, whines and other TT related noises!


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on so would usa rear Mk1 tail lights work...or are they different lenses? [smiley=idea.gif]
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damo,
> 
> ours should work. dimensions are certainly the same, so as long as your plugs are the same as ours I'd think they'd be plug n play.
> 
> b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bob will have to look into this may be able to bring some back from the usa...  Could i possibly see your tail light lense pattern please..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Sure. I'll try to snap a couple of pics today. Hopefully, the little lady will assist. :wink:

b.


----------



## jamman

Went on a quite glourious drive with the Norfolk crowd.


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Went on a quite glourious drive with the Norfolk crowd.


Nice James..

Jaffa cake looks nice with her new shoes... christ that front wheel seems way out the arch..think of the wind resistance James and extra mpg... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

I need to get an 8mm on so it sits flush Dammo.


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> I need to get an 8mm on so it sits flush Dammo.


 Yup  You and me both brother...I might have a set for you if you don't mind vibrations... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## markyp

PANICKED..........When my oil warning symbol appeared and bleeped three times.
Luckily i was only a mile from home so i stopped and checked the level etc and then finished my journey very slowly. The tappets were rattling at 2000 rpm so i limped home at 1000 rpm.
Jacked the car up and removed the sump and found a blocked strainer on the oil pick up pipe.
I had bought a pick up pipe from ebay a while ago,so fitted it and put it all back together..........   All good and a spirited drive to the coast in the evening about 50 miles no oil light or rattles.

Replacing the strainer was a job a had planned but the TT demanded it done today...


----------



## Pugwash69

Close enough I could have heard you passing MarkyP! I'm in G.D.E.


----------



## AC_TT225

Well today I put a deposit down for my 1st TT.

Its a 2002 Black Coupe 225, 52k miles. I should be picking it up later this week and I am so excited I have been building my mod list already! Pictures will come when I have them.

Next thing to do is become a full TTOC member


----------



## Brendanb86

Took my car for an 80 mile drive in this nice weather and loved it.

I think the TT in it's standard form gets quite a lot of stick on here for it's handling and 'sportiness' and I do agree to some extent, it could be better. But, we're talking about cars that are up to 12 years old now and I tell you what, it's still one of the nicest cars on the road. For all you serious drivers/modders, I'm sure you could pick holes in the way it corners, puts down power, etc. but for someone like me, who just likes to get into the car and drive it, it is still great fun. I found a decent B road on the way to Albury and it has some decent corners and long enough straights for overtaking and it just did as its told, no fuss whatsoever. After boring 5 minute commutes to work everyday, I feel like I've fallen in love with my TT again. And despite what I say above about being great in standard form, I now have decided to leave the exterior alone and start working on the performance/handling side of things. Might even attempt a track day in the summer.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Brendanb86 said:


> Took my car for an 80 mile drive in this nice weather and loved it.
> 
> I think the TT in it's standard form gets quite a lot of stick on here for it's handling and 'sportiness' and I do agree to some extent, it could be better. But, we're talking about cars that are up to 12 years old now and I tell you what, it's still one of the nicest cars on the road. For all you serious drivers/modders, I'm sure you could pick holes in the way it corners, puts down power, etc. but for someone like me, who just likes to get into the car and drive it, it is still great fun. I found a decent B road on the way to Albury and it has some decent corners and long enough straights for overtaking and it just did as its told, no fuss whatsoever. After boring 5 minute commutes to work everyday, I feel like I've fallen in love with my TT again. And despite what I say above about being great in standard form, I now have decided to leave the exterior alone and start working on the performance/handling side of things. Might even attempt a track day in the summer.


Nice Brendan

I had a similar TT bonding moment in december on my trip up north...  Still think for a 12 year old car with a bit of ((lots) money spent on their chassis it is amazing...  With so much character. You got defcons and H&R arb's yet Brendan? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

Agreed, the character of the car is amazing. Completely unique in shape (RCZ doesn't count because its French!) and a great place to sit in and enjoy the drive (unless you're in the back! :lol: )

I have literally done nothing performance or handling wise! As I've always said, I'm a poser so always focused on the looks of the car!  I will probably start with a remap, exhaust and 3" TIP and go from there


----------



## Mondo

Brendanb86 said:


> ...I will probably start with a remap, exhaust and 3" TIP and go from there...


That's all I intended to do; 5 years and a small (ahem... :roll: ) amount of money later, I'm nearly done. Nearly; rear brakes, exhaust manifold, WMI, hybrid turbo, 2nd set of alloys...

'Hi. I'm Raymond and I'm a modaholic...'


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I will probably start with a remap, exhaust and 3" TIP and go from there...
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I intended to do; 5 years and a small (ahem... :roll: ) amount of money later, I'm nearly done. Nearly; rear brakes, exhaust manifold, WMI, hybrid turbo, 2nd set of alloys...
> 
> 'Hi. I'm Raymond and I'm a modaholic...'
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thing is you have to have some physiological barrier of how far you want to go, and what suits you. Plus what you want from your car. For me steering and chassis feedback are an important basic for me. Without that, for me a car is nothing. Its has to be first and foremost entertaining to drive. I hope i can get to a point where i can stop thinking about modding, and just drive and enjoy what i have created. 

Damien.

Hi I'm Damien an i am also a modaholic...


----------



## Brendanb86

I will be doing it steadily, basically as much as I can afford to. With holdays, stag do's and Glastonbury to pay for, nothing will be happening until July/August. But my first priority is to get the car ready to handle the mods, nothing worse than putting all that power into it for it to fall at the first hurdle. It's a slippery slope, but I'm sure 'her indoors' will keep me in check! :lol:


----------



## J99 TTC

Put the car in for MOT & passed!!!! Only advisory chip on windscreen already repaired and the little bit of kerbing on an alloy.
Also got them to put facelift springs on as someone had put pre facelift springs on rear and had alignment done.
Good day!


----------



## Mondo

JamesRoberts said:


> ...Only advisory ..the little bit of kerbing on an alloy...


What? An MOT advisory on a curbed alloy? :?

WTF?


----------



## J99 TTC

Apparently they have to tell you everything noted. I asked same question.
But tone honest, I didn't care, after so many horror stories with tts, just glad she passed!!

The only other "advisory" was from the other mechanic who works there who I know has had a few tts, and that was simple.... Get the charge pipe off, get the baffles out and you will love it!!!


----------



## peter-ss

AC_TT225 said:


> Well today I put a deposit down for my 1st TT.
> 
> Its a 2002 Black Coupe 225, 52k miles. I should be picking it up later this week and I am so excited I have been building my mod list already! Pictures will come when I have them.
> 
> Next thing to do is become a full TTOC member


Welcome to the ********.


----------



## markyp

Pugwash69 said:


> Close enough I could have heard you passing MarkyP! I'm in G.D.E.


Yes you could of....It started tapping near the water tower ... :wink: . My son's been out driving it today and no problems so far.
Noticed a few TT's in our area....I will keep my eyes open for another silver roadster


----------



## J99 TTC

Fitted new genuine coolant temp sensor, having learnt my mistake of buying a crap one off eBay!!!


----------



## Andi.k

Fitted me oldguy dipstick mod....and very nice it is to ...


----------



## mstew

Removed my short shift and replaced it with my old genuine shifter, the mechanic who changed over my box put the wrong attachment on so there was about 2mm of play! No wonder I was getting sloppy shifts. fml.

Also had the roof down now it's sunny 8) but I definitely notice the heat soak from the underspec'd SMIC


----------



## Pugwash69

Lots of roof down today. My wife and I took separate cars so we could enjoy our own roofs down going to the same place.


----------



## Mondo

Funny, I quite like it too when my wife and I both go down together.

Ooh. That might have come out wrong...


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> Funny, I quite like it too when my wife and I both go down together.
> 
> Ooh. That might have come out wrong...


who on???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Pugwash69

markyp said:


> My son's been out driving it today and no problems so far.
> Noticed a few TT's in our area....I will keep my eyes open for another silver roadster


Well I spotted one today twice, or two today once. I posted a photo in "Spotted" thread but I saw one again just on my way out to Wisbech this evening.

I popped out to get some cleaning stuff for my brakes. I figured if I was getting the wheels off I'd have a spring clean under there.


----------



## BaueruTc

Stuck my summer alloys and spacers back on


----------



## dtsdesignz

Put some LEDs in, only a little mod but really happy with the bluet white light!


----------



## Duggy

Had these arrive to finish off my rear end...










John


----------



## salinemondo

Heard some nasty noises from the front when parking. I think its the suspension top mount thats gone. Ordered some new powerflex mounts and new bearings. I hope they fix the problem and hope that i get them on before the springs go too!


----------



## Kellatron

Left my car at the garage to have the power steering and turbo fixed! Made me sad leaving it


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tried to fit my new smoked repeaters but one of the new items had a faulty rear so i couldn't fit them...  Bollocks..

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

...calculated my recent build. It's about 70% complete and i'm £4.4k lighter. Do i regret it - nope!


----------



## mullum

TTSPORT666 said:


> one of the new items had a faulty rear so i couldn't fit them... .


A faulty rear ?


----------



## Mondo

Jeans are probably a bit tight... :roll:


----------



## CRU57Y

Today I received and fitted new bonnet/hood gas strut support thingys. $AU30 including shipping. Fitted in 5 minutes and a great result. no more bonnet coming down on my head. 
Also ordered new number plates. APX-225.

Cheers.


----------



## markypoo

Popped into Forge and picked this up  
Its dangerous living so close


----------



## Mondo

...pased my MOT with flying colours, but with 2 advisories; engine covers obscuring some parts, undertray obscuring some parts. Seriously? No matter; she passed!

Was mildly concerned about emissions. Passed though, but only just. Cut-off is 0.3 somethings per something.  Last year on standard zorst, 0.02.  This year on a 200-cell sports cat, 0.28 or so. 

Also trial-fitted some borrowed 11mm spacers, to try to tuck the wheels in a bit. Pretty close against the calipers, so I think they might be as close as I dare to go.


----------



## CRU57Y

.............received my Forge DV. Polished 007 version.

and became a web member.


----------



## Azreal

Today I.....curbed a fookin wheel looking at a bird whilst parking.


----------



## warrenstuart

Was it a Bluetit or a Sparrow?


----------



## markypoo

warrenstuart said:


> Was it a Bluetit or a Sparrow?


I bet it was Great Tits :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Unless it's low-single digit out there it's unlikely to be blue tits. :wink:


----------



## Azreal

markypoo said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a Bluetit or a Sparrow?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it was Great Tits :wink:
Click to expand...

Dunno. Couldn't see tits, it was cold and foggy this morn but at least it's one that already needed refurbing. Grr [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2

warrenstuart said:


> Was it a Bluetit or a Sparrow?


if she had blue tits she was a Navi.


----------



## Gram TT

Azreal said:


> Today I.....curbed a fookin wheel looking at a bird whilst parking.


Good at the time  , but not worth kerbing a wheel for.  At least it needed a refurb anyway.


----------



## Azreal

Yeah exactly, thankfully I know a guy who'll do em @ £35 a corner. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tomm

Fitted my new battery and finally sorted the date out, was bugging the crap out of me!


----------



## cabbie-uk

passed the MOT


----------



## markypoo

Met up with Norm (Guzzi) to discuss the twins 
(Click pic for bigger image)


----------



## Brendanb86

Received my stern tie bars. No more ridiculous camber for me 










Thanks to Whan for arranging the GB


----------



## Pugwash69

Careful now, markypoo, you might end up on that parklikeac*nt web site with those photos


----------



## markypoo

Pugwash69 said:


> Careful now, markypoo, you might end up on that parklikeac*nt web site with those photos


Well I can assure you no one will be doing anything in a QS with pole positions, unless you're triple jointed :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Mark you qs looks awesome.. 

Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.

Damien.


----------



## markypoo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Mark you qs looks awesome..
> 
> Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien, be careful in San Francisco with tight big arse jeans :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

markypoo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mark you qs looks awesome..
> 
> Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Damien, be careful in San Francisco with tight big arse jeans :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Might have to go to baggy mc hammer pants after breakie... 

Damien.


----------



## markypoo

TTSPORT666 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mark you qs looks awesome..
> 
> Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Damien, be careful in San Francisco with tight big arse jeans :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Might have to go to baggy mc hammer pants after breakie...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Least you can say.... "cant touch this" as you mince down the road :-*


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Mark you qs looks awesome..
> 
> Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.
> 
> Damien.


Do be careful my friend. Because of the Archie Bunker/All in the family sitcom, many yanks believe the UK is a "hairdresser" country. With your accent and your tight-pant-walk-about in SF (hairdresser capital of the US), they'll belive you are one of them the moment you speak. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## simno44

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Mark you qs looks awesome..
> 
> Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.
> 
> Damien.


Nice! Enjoy mate. Could not get enough of the place last year. 
Saving to go back soon.


----------



## AC_TT225

Finally I collected my 225 coupe. YEY happy face!

Then.. 3 miles from where i bought it... it lost all power. No drive what so ever. I have my very angry face on and gave the guy a call. Turns out the fuel gauge was as low (only just into the red zone) as it went and there was just no fuel. Phew.. giant relief!!

I got it home and will give it a nice clean and polish then post some pictures.

Finally 2 weeks after the deposit i get my new beauty!


----------



## roddy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Mark you qs looks awesome..
> 
> Today i landed in Sanfracisco...Gona have my american big arsed breakie, and go for a walk about and nice car hunting..Some lovely motors out here.  will try and get some pictures.
> 
> Damien.


you lucky man


----------



## ades tt 180

...finally got round to wiring up my new reverse light (yes i know she's filthy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]) ....










and while i was there, i did the 4 brake light mod too...










easy peasy... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## steverunner

engine & DSG oil & filter change and new rear discs and pads.


----------



## gogs

ades tt 180 said:


> ...finally got round to wiring up my new reverse light (yes i know she's filthy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]) ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i was there, i did the 4 brake light mod too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy peasy... 8) 8) 8)


Welcome to the symmetry club mate ;-)


----------



## ades tt 180

Cheers pal, very exclusive club... 8) 
Have you bought those wheels in your sig or is is photoshop?...looks very nice!


----------



## roddy

where did you get those badges,,, i want some


----------



## ades tt 180

roddy said:


> where did you get those badges,,, i want some


Who?...what badges?


----------



## roddy

ades tt 180 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get those badges,,, i want some
> 
> 
> 
> Who?...what badges?
Click to expand...

not you !!!!!!! prev poster


----------



## Stuahnor

Replaced my duff N249 valve and DIverter valve.

Also adjusted the drivers door subframe to try and get the window to seal slightly better.. To no avail cannot get the window to go any higher so I'm thinking its time to replace the regulator as the cables are probably well stretched by now.


----------



## M18NTT

Picked up my new wheels today - back to V6 power at last. A return trip to Birmingham yesterday to view and agree a deal, then back again today to pick up the new girl. It was quite emotional leaving the old wheels behind and driving off without her but a quick blat along the M6 and down the M1 soon cheered me up. So smooth. 

Bling kit already ordered, gas cap bolts to follow tomorrow then a trip to TTS to be planned to get some oil changes fully up to date - DSG and Haldex.


----------



## TTSPORT666

readerj001 said:


> Picked up my new wheels today - back to V6 power at last. A return trip to Birmingham yesterday to view and agree a deal, then back again today to pick up the new girl. It was quite emotional leaving the old wheels behind and driving off without her but a quick blat along the M6 and down the M1 soon cheered me up. So smooth.
> 
> Bling kit already ordered, gas cap bolts to follow tomorrow then a trip to TTS to be planned to get some oil changes fully up to date - DSG and Haldex.


Ahh nice fella. TTS will see you right. Love that exiting new car feeling. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Am still in Sanfrancisco....Seen some lovely cars out here, old 911's....old beetles and karman Ghia's..bloody lovely.. 

Thought to myself, will there come a day our mk1 TT's will have this classic cult status? Where the next generation will feel the same way i do now when i look at a lovely classic 1970 911's?

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Am still in Sanfrancisco....Seen some lovely cars out here, old 911's....old beetles and karman Ghia's..bloody lovely..
> 
> Thought to myself, will there come a day our mk1 TT's will have this classic cult status? Where the next generation will feel the same way i do now when i look at a lovely classic 1970 911's?
> 
> Damien.


I think yes. Sadly, I'll probably be 6ft under by then, but given the comments, discussions, and loving looks the mk1 generates now, I'm sure by 2030 it will have cult-classic status.

cheers.


----------



## peter-ss

Stuahnor said:


> Also adjusted the drivers door subframe to try and get the window to seal slightly better.. To no avail cannot get the window to go any higher so I'm thinking its time to replace the regulator as the cables are probably well stretched by now.


I had a similar problem with the windows on my Mk1 when I first got it.

On mine the bolts that attach the glass to the mechanism had come loose and it was just a case of holding the glass in the correct position and tightening them back up.

If the bolts aren't loose you should still be able to adjust the glass by loosening them, repositioning the glass and tightening them back up.


----------



## simno44

Today I ... Am praying the mother sees the funny side.


----------



## T3RBO

Noticed someone had keyed my drivers door... nice :x


----------



## roddy

mmm, not so very ,,, :?


----------



## Stealth69

Got bored and created TT theme for torque ready for when I make my bracket......


----------



## whoopass

repainted the centre rings and caps, as they were a 'tad' scruffy before.


----------



## markypoo

Had all my coil packs changed for free and Audi couldn't even find anything wrong with the car to try and screw some money out of me, health check passed


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a becker grand prix headunit fitted to my qs, really impressed with the sound quality.  And looks so stealth ,factory and neat and tidy. I pod control and telephone kit fitted too. Oem plus baby... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Had a becker grand prix headunit fitted to my qs, really impressed with the sound quality.  And looks so stealth ,factory and neat and tidy. I pod control and telephone kit fitted too. Oem plus baby... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Get some pics up Damien I would be interested to see it fitted


----------



## Mondo

Gotta love those push-buttons. And that AM tuner is class!









:wink:


----------



## mullum

Hehe, actually that'd be a nice front fascia for a flashy unit


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Had a becker grand prix headunit fitted to my qs, really impressed with the sound quality.  And looks so stealth ,factory and neat and tidy. I pod control and telephone kit fitted too. Oem plus baby... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Nice - did you get the yellow lit one? lovely unit. Pics pics pics!

Wait - did you pick that up in the states?  Always thinking OEM


----------



## dankay1989

Fitted new rims and rubber 3SDM 0.05 18x9.5 all round for deeper concave wrapped in 215/35 fk452


----------



## dankay1989

Had tyres fitted to new 3SDM 0.05 18x9.5 215/35 18 for abit of stretch to get them under the arches :lol: 8)


----------



## A8VCG

dankay1989 said:


> Fitted new rims and rubber 3SDM 0.05 18x9.5 all round for deeper concave wrapped in 215/35 fk452


I'd have to say I'm not a fan of the Alloys but I must admit looking at your car is like a guilty pleasure. Your wheels look like "Jesters"...sorry 5 "Jesters" but i strangely like it - nice car pal.

Cheers Craig


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Gotta love those push-buttons. And that AM tuner is class!
> 
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: Now that's a classic Mondo..

No Craig my grand prix has red lighting...Just love it, looks so nice in the cabin..  I got it brand new years ago, been waiting in its box for the right car. And recently after having the clutch fitted at TTS and disconnecting the battery, i didn't have the audi radio code...ever from essex audi where i bought my car. And after i don't know how many requests. So decided it was time for "Beckerdom" in the qs.

Will try get some pics tomorrow.  
Damien.


----------



## KentishTT

Mondo said:


> Gotta love those push-buttons. And that AM tuner is class!
> 
> 
> :wink:


That wouldn't look out of place in my 1969 MGB GT


----------



## E3 YOB

Got my O2 corrections to as little +/- .5 on idle and +/- 2 throughout. Many hours of logging and tweaking bosche tables is finally paying off. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Got a nice package today  looks great and the quality is excellent...another top notch item from OG...cheers Graham 8) 
Nick


----------



## eluijten

The car is at the garage to get the new springs and spacers fitted (the wheels will be off anyway....)


----------



## roddy

eluijten said:


> The car is at the garage to get the new springs and spacers fitted (the wheels will be off anyway....)


ABZ or BE ?


----------



## AC_TT225

Replaced my wiper blades for some Bosch Aero blades. 

However i accidentally dropped the wiper arm and put a huge crack in the wind screen. 

Also gave her a nice wash as it was sunny for a few hours


----------



## V6graeme

I sent off the paperwork to the DVLA to transfer the he new reg no on the TT.

So it will have V6 as its a 3.2 and my initials, had he plate on retention since I sold my last V6 car back in 2008. However I couldn't really use it on the VXR I had as it was only a 4 cylinder.


----------



## ades tt 180

finally got round to removing my audi 4 ring badge off the boot. the paint had gone dull and manky inside the rings and i couldn't get it clean. i used the mrs's hair dryer (she hadn't got home from work) and heated it up before peeling it off.
while i was there i stuck my new badge on... 



















love it!... 8)


----------



## Gram TT

I bought an FK Automotive exhaust (quad exit) about a week ago. I knew there would be a problem fitting it as the rear valance would need some extensive modding! If I'm honest the reason I bought the exhaust was because of the price....£245.










Anyway to cut a long story short I had the exhaust fitted, with a few minor alterations to the rear panel and then began cutting-chopping-altering a 180 valance that I sourced from the forum. After some extensive work here's how it turned out.

Pieced a section of valance in aperture









Filled the gaps and sanded it down









Carbon fibre wrap









Finished result









No too shoddy.


----------



## ades tt 180

looks good mate!...how does it sound?

ps...love your avatar!


----------



## Gram TT

ades tt 180 said:


> looks good mate!...how does it sound?
> 
> ps...love your avatar!


Thanks.
It's not that loud actually, just a deeper note. It may change as it beds in?


----------



## spearhunter#2

Gram TT said:


> I bought an FK Automotive exhaust (quad exit) about a week ago. I knew there would be a problem fitting it as the rear valance would need some extensive modding! If I'm honest the reason I bought the exhaust was because of the price....£245.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to cut a long story short I had the exhaust fitted, with a few minor alterations to the rear panel and then began cutting-chopping-altering a 180 valance that I sourced from the forum. After some extensive work here's how it turned out.
> 
> Pieced a section of valance in aperture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled the gaps and sanded it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for wrapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon fibre wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No too shoddy.


Looks pretty smart 8)


----------



## spearhunter#2

ades tt 180 said:


> finally got round to removing my audi 4 ring badge off the boot. the paint had gone dull and manky inside the rings and i couldn't get it clean. i used the mrs's hair dryer (she hadn't got home from work) and heated it up before peeling it off.
> while i was there i stuck my new badge on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!... 8)


New badge looks okay... But lose the rest of the rear badges! Too messy IMO


----------



## TTSPORT666

spearhunter#2 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally got round to removing my audi 4 ring badge off the boot. the paint had gone dull and manky inside the rings and i couldn't get it clean. i used the mrs's hair dryer (she hadn't got home from work) and heated it up before peeling it off.
> while i was there i stuck my new badge on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> New badge looks okay... But lose the rest of the rear badges! Too messy IMO
Click to expand...

Yup need to ditch the quattro and TT badge and put the TTOC badge somewhere else on the car..Then she will look clean. 8)

Damien.


----------



## nicksttv6

room for 2 more
nick.


----------



## Mondo

spearhunter#2 said:


> Looks pretty smart 8)


Looks _very _smart. 



spearhunter#2 said:


> New badge looks okay... But lose the rest of the rear badges! Too messy IMO


+1


----------



## Duggy

Found buried in a folder on my workstation a pic of my first TT the day I bought it 










Happy memories, don't know if its still about?

John


----------



## numb3r9

Took the car to get the thermostat replaced. Been on my to do list for ages


----------



## salinemondo

Did some servicing. oil change. removed sump and changed turbo pick up pipe. Haldex oil and filter. Rear diff oil change. Haldex earth strap changed too.


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my Cree reversing light.

Pics to follow when it's dark ;-)

John


----------



## Duggy

Took my TT from this...










To this...





































John


----------



## salinemondo

Changed the front suspension top mounts to uprated ones with new bearings, it solved all my problems with wierd noises when slow speed turning. A big thanks to everyone on here that has written how to guides otherwise i would have had to pay for someone else to do it, especially the tip to use the tyre lever on the hex key to get extra leverage, without this i would never have got the mount nut off.
Noticed a broken rear spring whilst under the car so will be looking at changing these too, Single Red dot on the springs hopefully it will go as well as this fix, just not as cheap!


----------



## Sarah_casper

Bought myself a Misano Red V6


----------



## mullum

Been following your posts - congrats  and good choice, your certainly did your homework ! Well done


----------



## Sarah_casper

mullum said:


> Been following your posts - congrats  and good choice, your certainly did your homework ! Well done


Thankyou  I tried my best and have to say I think I pulled it off!


----------



## Cloud

Sarah_casper said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been following your posts - congrats  and good choice, your certainly did your homework ! Well done
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou  I tried my best and have to say I think I pulled it off!
Click to expand...

Been following your posts too. I knew you'd buy the red one, Sarah - Congratulations!!!


----------



## roddy

very nice saraha,, now look after it,, ( those wheels look real smart )


----------



## Sarah_casper

Cloud said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been following your posts - congrats  and good choice, your certainly did your homework ! Well done
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou  I tried my best and have to say I think I pulled it off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been following your posts too. I knew you'd buy the red one, Sarah - Congratulations!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Sarah_casper

roddy said:


> very nice saraha,, now look after it,, ( those wheels look real smart )


Always - goes without saying!

Yeah they are OZ Canyons - I think they suit it and suit me


----------



## spearhunter#2

Sarah_casper said:


> Bought myself a Misano Red V6


Nice... Now please don't start painting/wrapping everything black!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Sarah_casper said:


> Bought myself a Misano Red V6


... that looks really nice- and I'm loving those wheels- really suit the design of the TT! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah_casper

spearhunter#2 said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a Misano Red V6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... Now please don't start painting/wrapping everything black!
Click to expand...

Erm... I don't think I should comment on that...!


----------



## Sarah_casper

The Blue Bandit said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a Misano Red V6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that looks really nice- and I'm loving those wheels- really suit the design of the TT! Congrats!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## spearhunter#2

Sarah_casper said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a Misano Red V6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... Now please don't start painting/wrapping everything black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm... I don't think I should comment on that...!
Click to expand...

 :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Am off to the post office to pick up my new smoked repeaters i missed in the post...  Pics when fitted.. 

Damien.


----------



## M18NTT

Had a trip to TTS for interim service, Haldex and DSG oil changes. They also cured a fault light which came up yesterday after only a week of ownership  . Turned out to be a temperature sensor that was playing up which they sorted there and then. Got home and had another stab at replacing the gas cap bolts - couldn't shift the cap yesterday after undoing the three long bolts, I couldn't remember whether there was anything else holding the cap in place and didn't want to force it. Turned out to be the seal which had dried out causing it to stick to the body. Now sorted with new gold caps on blue bodywork.

Planning to be back there in a month or so for Bilstein Coilovers (I can't believe how high the suspension is on this compared to my previous 225) and either a Blueflame or Scorpion exhaust.


----------



## ades tt 180

TTSPORT666 said:


> Am off to the post office to pick up my new smoked repeaters i missed in the post...  Pics when fitted..
> 
> Damien.


Ive just ordered some of these...13.50ish from poland..gotta love ebay!..


----------



## chaznik

Paid my local exhaust friend to fit this....










Quite impressed, the tailpipes do come out a little but only way to give the baby 150 a 225 look...sounds amazing too


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered myself a Road angel gem....  To be forewarned is to be forearmed.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## roddy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ordered myself a Road angel gem....  To be forewarned is to be forearmed.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


i thought a modern sat nav made these redundant


----------



## mullum

Tomtom do a smartphone app just for cameras (as well as camera warnings in their navigation app too of course).


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Tomtom do a smartphone app just for cameras (as well as camera warnings in their navigation app too of course).


I use the nav app all the time, so much easier as I've always got my phone with me.

For simple drives when I know where I'm going I use the road angel app, it has everything but the laser detector, the warning on my road angel used to scare me to death with its " laser, laser, check speed" :lol:

John


----------



## markyp

Today i removed my cheap lowered suspension and fitted standard 47k old shocks and springs.....  The TT is now a much better driving car and pot holes are less scarry.


----------



## roddy

i have a Garmin which tells me where all the cameras are and all current speed limits ( all europe ) but i dont know if it picks up mobile radar,, but i believe if you pick one up then you are already too late :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomtom do a smartphone app just for cameras (as well as camera warnings in their navigation app too of course).
> 
> 
> 
> I use the nav app all the time, so much easier as I've always got my phone with me.
> 
> For simple drives when I know where I'm going I use the road angel app, it has everything but the laser detector, the warning on my road angel used to scare me to death with its " laser, laser, check speed" :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

The Gem is a lot more user friendly and updates every 5 seconds. Alot more reliable and efficient than a sat nav warnings. I have read nothing but good things, was actually a 747 captain who recommended it, he uses it in his 911 GT3 to commute to work. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

All these units are great for static cameras but its the sneaky mobile units that will get you.


----------



## roddy

thats the ones that worry me, but the Gem is only 100 qd


----------



## Pugwash69

I just fitted one of those indicator relay things that makes it work like the later Audis: three flashes from a tap.
10 minutes to get my aftermarket headunit cage out, 2 minutes to fit the relay, 20 minutes to get it all back in.
Putting my HU in with it's twin GLI's is like trying to get a large fluffy cat in a very small box.


----------



## Jamie-V6

Had my DSG oil/filter changed, Brake fluid oil change, engine oil/filter changed and air filter changed ready for SANTA POD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamman

Jamie-V6 said:


> Had my DSG oil/filter changed, Brake fluid oil change, engine oil/filter changed and air filter changed ready for SANTA POD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a good 'un


----------



## Jamie-V6

jamman said:


> Jamie-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my DSG oil/filter changed, Brake fluid oil change, engine oil/filter changed and air filter changed ready for SANTA POD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good 'un
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## markypoo

Fitted my Sat Nav holder after I modified it ( bent it ) :lol: 
I didnt want it sitting on top of the dash as it would have been


----------



## joeplease

changed the front pads and discs as well as the thermostat :x what idiot decided to place it where it is with limited access ?!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my smoke chrome repeaters....then this evening measured all my bonnet fit gaps to check all was as should be. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Pined a little for my car as it was snowing this morning - and then considered my next MOD!!!


----------



## Pugwash69

TTSPORT666 said:


> Fitted my smoke chrome repeaters...


I think you need chrome bulbs to get rid of that orange, or is that something else?


----------



## peter-ss

joeplease said:


> changed the front pads and discs as well as the thermostat :x what idiot decided to place it where it is with limited access ?!


It's a bit tricky isn't it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Received a BMC twin air filter from Badger Bill, and picking up an airbox from MattP this weekend, so the plans for a 'Mondo box' are coming together


----------



## mstew

Pugwash69 said:


> I just fitted one of those indicator relay things that makes it work like the later Audis: three flashes from a tap.
> 10 minutes to get my aftermarket headunit cage out, 2 minutes to fit the relay, 20 minutes to get it all back in.
> Putting my HU in with it's twin GLI's is like trying to get a large fluffy cat in a very small box.


Got anymore info on this? I assume you used a time delay relay? How did you wire it up? Sorry for all the questions, just interested


----------



## dekos

today i took off my dealer plates!


----------



## roddy

had about 150 miles of lovely twisty traffic free back roads in nortth east scotland, plenty of time so just nice easy laid back stuff,


----------



## spearhunter#2

Where were you going to/coming from Roddy? Much snow on your side?


----------



## Marty

Following on from my Super Glue incident, and Damien's Sticky Wicket Saga,(http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322327) I've been considering my seat options and then the mod bug bit! :roll:

... had a little chat with a certain V6RUL regarding a full red leather interior 8) :lol:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=297574


----------



## TTSPORT666

Marty said:


> Following on from my Super Glue incident, and Damien's Sticky Wicket Saga,(http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322327) I've been considering my seat options and then the mod bug bit! :roll:
> 
> ... had a little chat with a certain V6RUL regarding a full red leather interior 8) :lol:
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=297574


Great stuff red would look awesome. 

Today i landed in argentina... 8) Have not seen any mk1 TT's yet, eyes peeled...As much as they can be after being awake for 24 hours.. [smiley=freak.gif]

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Hey Damien , why don't you use some of that superglue you have to keep your eyes open :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Hey Damien , why don't you use some of that superglue you have to keep your eyes open :lol: :wink:


ha ha ...terrified of the stuff...lol.. 8) sunglasses look way cooler.

Damien.


----------



## roddy

spearhunter#2 said:


> Where were you going to/coming from Roddy? Much snow on your side?


peterhead to buckie 7 am,,,, a little snow but nothing much,, a 7 hour weld test !!!  , then back down to aberden for a pint then back up to peterhead,, a most pleasant day,, ( then the good news today that the test was good 8) )


----------



## nicksttv6

took the TT for MOT and it passed no advisorys as i know it would  ""HaPpy DAys"  
nick.


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> Hey Damien , why don't you use some of that superglue you have to keep your eyes open :lol: :wink:


Last time he got jiggy with the superglue it kept his 'eye' firmly shut.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Damien , why don't you use some of that superglue you have to keep your eyes open :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time he got jiggy with the superglue it kept his 'eye' firmly shut.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Damien , why don't you use some of that superglue you have to keep your eyes open :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time he got jiggy with the superglue it kept his 'eye' firmly shut.
Click to expand...

 :lol: The Mondo is on form this morning...  Ha ha chaps eyes are stinging.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## thebluemax

fitted my new personal plate in the freezing cold, metal pressed plates....looks fab (showing my age)


----------



## Gram TT

Fixed the rear tailgate locking mechanism. The " hook" attached to the tailgate had worked loose and was not holding it down tight. Just had to re-position the hook and tighten up the torx screws.


----------



## Stuahnor

Had my ignition coils replaced and a vehicle health check at East Kent Audi and the best bit... FOC


----------



## Jamie-V6

Went against me will and ordered a black bonnet bra for long motorway joineries only must i add!! :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

I test fitted a cone filter today. The 70mm outer of the car-end with the original rubber ring over it just about squeezes into the inside of the filter.










I teased it with the flat side of a screwdriver, then taped it down with Gorilla Tape. It's just resting in the base of the original filter tray at the moment, not even strapped down.










I'm hoping it'll do me a few days until a silicone reducer hose is delivered. :roll:


----------



## Co1k

Today, I add cruising control:



Remove German immatriculation support:



Adapt 225 OEM exhaust on my V6


----------



## roddy

hey,, you are not shy,, are you ? 8)


----------



## Co1k

roddy said:


> hey,, you are not shy,, are you ? 8)


No, I'm not. French owner club boss help me for all work


----------



## roddy

Co1k said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey,, you are not shy,, are you ? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. French owner club boss help me for all work
Click to expand...

ah ha, tres bien,, la vie facile


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Drove down to MattP's and picked up the air box and offside European rear lamp unit he was selling - Wakbox and rear light symmetry plans afoot! (When the weather improves)


----------



## Mondo

Oh, it's a 'Wakbox' now, is it? Turncoat... 

:-*


----------



## BaueruTc

Pugwash69 said:


> I test fitted a cone filter today. The 70mm outer of the car-end with the original rubber ring over it just about squeezes into the inside of the filter.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> I teased it with the flat side of a screwdriver, then taped it down with Gorilla Tape. It's just resting in the base of the original filter tray at the moment, not even strapped down.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it'll do me a few days until a silicone reducer hose is delivered. :roll:


No need for a reducer, Boil the kettle pop the water in a bucket and then sit the cone upright in the water for 3-5 minutes, Trust me it will slip right over.


----------



## owdee tt nl

Took off the winter wheels that were not used at all and lowered her back to proper height with good shoes


----------



## owdee tt nl




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Oh, it's a 'Wakbox' now, is it? Turncoat...
> 
> :-*


Lol! Well, if I'd said 'I'm doing Mondo's box' people might have got the wrong end of the shtick! 

But yes, my plan is to WAK+ my box and emulate Mondo's sucking capacity - 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=282529&hilit=+bmc

Er... that doesn't sound any better, does it? :?


----------



## Mondo

owdee tt nl said:


>


 8)



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...Er... that doesn't sound any better, does it? :?


Stop typing, Martin. People might get the right... er, wrong, idea. 



Oh, and I expect pics of your end result. So to speak.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Oh, and I expect pics of your end result. So to speak.


Like you haven't seen many, many happy endings on t'internet before! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
But yes, pix will follow...


----------



## gogs

Adjusted the Milltek cans to a more suitable height, fingers are now numb with thus cold weather !

yesterday i replaced the flickering xenon bulb, forgot what a pig of a job getting the new bulb in was :-( fingers crossed that will solve the problem


----------



## Smeds

Got my insurance down to £339. Cuffed to bits.


----------



## Pugwash69

BaueruTc said:


> No need for a reducer, Boil the kettle pop the water in a bucket and then sit the cone upright in the water for 3-5 minutes, Trust me it will slip right over.


I saw that tip, but I can EASILY get the 80mm filter over the 70mm pipe. It would then promptly fall off. What I've bought it a short length of silicone hose that fits over both parts and can be clamped.

Maybe the high-flow filter I bought is larger diameter than what previous people have bought, or my 180 engine has a smaller diameter pipe?


----------



## Jagga

Looking for a black 225 which has already been lowered and tweeked. Its been 4 months and counting...


----------



## Mondo

Smeds said:


> Got my insurance down to £339. *Cuffed *to bits.


You mean you slapped them repeatedly about the head until they quoted you £339? Very impressive. :wink:

...did a spot of brake disc/caliper/wheel/bolt measuring, so I know what spacers to go for to tuck the wheels in a bit more without fouling anything.

And got inspired enough to try silencing that annoying rattle coming from the AC unit's little fan. Will find out tomorrow if it's worked or not. Couldn't actually remove the fan from the back of the unit as I didn't have the microscopic torx key required, so just vacuum'd it and squirted a bit of WD40 in there. Seemed to move freely so we'll see.

Oh, and WD40'd up the ash tray while I was there - and somehow have made it stickier. :? And managed to break off a wee plastic lug that guides the spring that slides the silver stereo cover flap back up, so now it's not as smooth as it was. FFS; one step forward, two steps back.

Should have just learned to put up with the AC rattle. :?


----------



## TT8

Fitted the bling kit from stevie. surprised how better it looks.


----------



## Ian_W

Fitted my cupholder


----------



## TTSPORT666

Got back from Argentina. And fitted my chrome plated repeater bulbs. Thanks to Andy (spearhunter)for the heads up on these little beauties. 

Damien.


----------



## owdee tt nl

cleaned and waxed her then drover her because she has been hiding in the garage for 2 months until yesterday


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> Got back from Argentina. And fitted my chrome plated repeater bulbs. Thanks to Andy (spearhunter)for the heads up on these little beauties.
> 
> Damien.


Got a link Damien?

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

alij100 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from Argentina. And fitted my chrome plated repeater bulbs. Thanks to Andy (spearhunter)for the heads up on these little beauties.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link Damien?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

There we go Paul.. :wink:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280791555526? ... 1439.l2649


----------



## Paulj100

Thank you Damian [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## roddy

aberdeen has sooo many nice TT,, saw 3 in the period of 2 hours today,, then folloewd one home to peterhead this afternoon, cleaned it, put air freshner in and parked up..


----------



## spearhunter#2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Got back from Argentina. And fitted my chrome plated repeater bulbs. Thanks to Andy (spearhunter)for the heads up on these little beauties.
> 
> Damien.


You are welcome Damien  They make a big difference dont they...


----------



## TTSPORT666

spearhunter#2 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from Argentina. And fitted my chrome plated repeater bulbs. Thanks to Andy (spearhunter)for the heads up on these little beauties.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome Damien  They make a big difference dont they...
Click to expand...

Yes indeed Andy...Little detail but yet finishes the look off nicely... 

Damien.


----------



## TTchan

Dropped my car off this morning to be MOT'd and serviced...fingers crossed he'll pass


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I booked european breakdown cover. It even includes a replacement driver in case I fall too ill to drive!


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from Argentina. And fitted my chrome plated repeater bulbs. Thanks to Andy (spearhunter)for the heads up on these little beauties.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome Damien  They make a big difference dont they...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes indeed Andy...Little detail but yet finishes the look off nicely...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys just ordered a set.

Paul


----------



## lespaul

I drove to Derby to look at a 3.2 V6 roadster. which turned out to be a 180bhp roadster :evil:


----------



## TTchan

Car passed his MOT but he's got 3 major problems that need doing and then 9 advisories :? But the main thing is he passed, only just!!


----------



## Yahya

Cleaned the throttle body


----------



## TTSPORT666

Couldn't stop smiling at the torque and sound accelerating in forth gear from 3k 

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

TTchan said:


> Car passed his MOT but he's got 3 major problems that need doing and then 9 advisories :? But the main thing is he passed, only just!!


What were the probs?

Paul


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

After failing my car on a defective front light, the chap at the MoT station wiggled the wires a bit and it came back on - pass!
Though I'm surprised no bulb-out warning lights came on on the dash?!?


----------



## TTchan

alij100 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car passed his MOT but he's got 3 major problems that need doing and then 9 advisories :? But the main thing is he passed, only just!!
> 
> 
> 
> What were the probs?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Hey Paul, the main problem is 3 out of the 4 CV boots are bad, apparently they were on the boarderline of failing :? They're not sure if the joint is damaged until they take a look.

The second is an oil leak from the rocker cover which is filling the spark plug holes up with oil so a new cover is needed.

And the third is to have the haldex oil and filter changed.

But the boots is the first job that needs doing!!


----------



## adajason

TTchan said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car passed his MOT but he's got 3 major problems that need doing and then 9 advisories :? But the main thing is he passed, only just!!
> 
> 
> 
> What were the probs?
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Paul, the main problem is 3 out of the 4 CV boots are bad, apparently they were on the boarderline of failing :? They're not sure if the joint is damaged until they take a look.
> 
> The second is an oil leak from the rocker cover which is filling the spark plug holes up with oil so a new cover is needed.
> 
> And the third is to have the haldex oil and filter changed.
> 
> But the boots is the first job that needs doing!!
Click to expand...

I would have thought you just need a new rocker cover gasket, not a whole new cover?

Is the haldex unit now part of the MOT checks? sounds a strange to me?


----------



## Paulj100

Hey Paul, the main problem is 3 out of the 4 CV boots are bad, apparently they were on the boarderline of failing :? They're not sure if the joint is damaged until they take a look.

The second is an oil leak from the rocker cover which is filling the spark plug holes up with oil so a new cover is needed.

And the third is to have the haldex oil and filter changed.

But the boots is the first job that needs doing!![/quote]

I would have thought you just need a new rocker cover gasket, not a whole new cover?

Is the haldex unit now part of the MOT checks? sounds a strange to me?[/quote]

Hi Chantelle as said these do seem a bit strange maybe worth getting it checked at another garage. I'm from Chelmsford also where abouts did you take it?

Paul


----------



## TTchan

adajason said:


> I would have thought you just need a new rocker cover gasket, not a whole new cover?
> 
> Is the haldex unit now part of the MOT checks? sounds a strange to me?


Yeah sorry that's what I meant, they said its about £40 for one of them.

And they looked at the passed work on the car and saw that the "additional work" was ticked at 40k but it doesn't say what was done so they think my haldex oil needs changing in the next 5000 miles.

And Paul I took it to VW Audi Tec in Chelmsford, used them for a year now, there near Waterhouse lane.


----------



## Paulj100

Quote'

Yeah sorry that's what I meant, they said its about £40 for one of them.

And they looked at the passed work on the car and saw that the "additional work" was ticked at 40k but it doesn't say what was done so they think my haldex oil needs changing in the next 5000 miles.

And Paul I took it to VW Audi Tec in Chelmsford, used them for a year now, there near Waterhouse lane.[/quote]

Makes sense now :wink: Yes have heard good things about VW Audi Tec

Paul


----------



## M18NTT

Got lots of goodies in the post today. Bling kit (thanks Steve), replacement LEDs for number plate light and my new plates arrived. As soon as I've got the V5 back it's off to the local DVLA office to sort out the change over.

Also parted company with Direct Line today for the first time in 21 years. After changing to a 3.2 and mentioning that I wanted to make some changes to suspension etc they in turn wanted to up my premium by a further £200. Got a quote from Greenlight which was only a tad more than my original quote for the 3.2 in standard trim but with all proposed mods declared. Shame really cos I quite liked D.L. as a company and they've always settled on other claims like home and pet insurance without any fuss. Still business is business and the saving will pay for some bushes.


----------



## ades tt 180

..got home to find my smoked repeaters had come all the way from Poland...



















nice and dark... 8) ..worked out to just under £13.00 including postage..

here is the link...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A2-A3-A4 ... 337f105441


----------



## TTchan

^^ they look really good 8)


----------



## TTQ2K2

^^^they look like a Cindy Crawford mole. ;-)

I tease...I tease...


----------



## viakruzis

I just bought a hardtop for my loved TTR, so much win.


----------



## Paulj100

viakruzis said:


> I just bought a hardtop for my loved TTR, so much win.


Clearly this pic was not taken in England! :roll:

Paul


----------



## viakruzis

alij100 said:


> viakruzis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a hardtop for my loved TTR, so much win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this pic was not taken in England! :roll:
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

It is not Paul, i am from Spain


----------



## Paulj100

viakruzis said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viakruzis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a hardtop for my loved TTR, so much win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this pic was not taken in England! :roll:
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not Paul, i am from Spain
Click to expand...

Dare I ask what the temperatures are like at the moment over there?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## viakruzis

alij100 said:


> Dare I ask what the temperatures are like at the moment over there?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Paul


Like 14 degrees, but it is raining a lot right now (North of Spain)


----------



## Skeee

That's fourteen degrees more than the UK!

Washed the car yesterday and there's icicles in the wheel arches! That's _inside _the garage!
Replaced the front disks/pads this afternoon; hopefully cure the dragging caliper.
_Otherwise the hypothermia wasn't worth it!_


----------



## Gram TT

Skeee said:


> That's fourteen degrees more than the UK!
> 
> Washed the car yesterday and there's icicles in the wheel arches! That's _inside _the garage!
> Replaced the front disks/pads this afternoon; hopefully cure the dragging caliper.
> _Otherwise the hypothermia wasn't worth it!_


We're your discs badly scored on the inside face? My front discs and pads need changing as the inside pads are worn right down and the inside faces are a mess. I think my calipers are dragging.


----------



## Skeee

They weren't scored but both did have a slight lip on the inside edge. Not sure if it was a whole mm but not far off.
Pad wear on one side was very uneven though. 
I cleaned the pistons of rust and gave them a good greasing with that Lithium Soap stuff- not the Molykote G-3407 but something very similar from Merlin Autosport. I also polished up the slider pins and used same grease on them.


----------



## Gram TT

Skeee said:


> They weren't scored but both did have a slight lip on the inside edge. Not sure if it was a whole mm but not far off.
> Pad wear on one side was very uneven though.
> I cleaned the pistons of rust and gave them a good greasing with that Lithium Soap stuff- not the Molykote G-3407 but something very similar from Merlin Autosport. I also polished up the slider pins and used same grease on them.


I think I've got a problem with corrosion. Could be the piston and the slide pins because my discs and pads are fine on the outside but worn right down on the inside. I'm ordering some new one's so I'll find out the problem when I replace them. :?


----------



## Pugwash69

I received the 90-70mm silicone reducer today, but not the hose clips ordered from the same place. :? The setup jams into the space quite tight, so no need to wait for the clips.

Is it just my 180 that has a 70mm air intake? 
Is it because it's a "high air flow" S2000 filter that it's 90mm?

Someone suggested boiling water to get the filter on, but mine was a piss-fit 10mm wider, hence the reducer pipe!

I have yet to cut the cover to fit over this, but it's occurred to me that everyone will have a different aperture to me, depending on the hose they use, the angle they brace it, etc. Not much point in making a template?


----------



## viakruzis

Pugwash69 said:


> I received the 90-70mm silicone reducer today, but not the hose clips ordered from the same place. :? The setup jams into the space quite tight, so no need to wait for the clips.
> 
> Is it just my 180 that has a 70mm air intake?
> Is it because it's a "high air flow" S2000 filter that it's 90mm?
> 
> Someone suggested boiling water to get the filter on, but mine was a piss-fit 10mm wider, hence the reducer pipe!
> 
> I have yet to cut the cover to fit over this, but it's occurred to me that everyone will have a different aperture to me, depending on the hose they use, the angle they brace it, etc. Not much point in making a template?


My s2000 cone filter is plug and play... I have a 225 TTR. Maybe 180 air intake is smaller than 225 :-|


----------



## Co1k

viakruzis said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the 90-70mm silicone reducer today, but not the hose clips ordered from the same place. :? The setup jams into the space quite tight, so no need to wait for the clips.
> 
> Is it just my 180 that has a 70mm air intake?
> Is it because it's a "high air flow" S2000 filter that it's 90mm?
> 
> Someone suggested boiling water to get the filter on, but mine was a piss-fit 10mm wider, hence the reducer pipe!
> 
> I have yet to cut the cover to fit over this, but it's occurred to me that everyone will have a different aperture to me, depending on the hose they use, the angle they brace it, etc. Not much point in making a template?
> 
> 
> 
> My s2000 cone filter is plug and play... I have a 225 TTR. Maybe 180 air intake is smaller than 225 :-|
Click to expand...

180 has a 63mm air intake.


----------



## Pugwash69

Co1k said:


> 180 has a 63mm air intake.


Aha, and 70mm outside diameter.

I've decided not to cover it. I'd lose so much plastic I don't think the cover would stay in place.


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a 6-piece set of tiny torx screwdrivers - T5-T10 inclusive. One of those must fit the feckers holding the fan onto the back of the A/C unit. 

A whopping £3. Last of the big-spenders, me. :roll:


----------



## Rigger1976

I took my TT to the TT shop for held ex service, coolant flush and REVO remap :twisted:


----------



## captainwow

As of today mine FINALLY has a new cambelt/water pump. Also did the temp sender, thermostat and plugs for good measure. Drives like a different car now!

Aaaand...my new wheels arrived


----------



## AC_TT225

Removed some bits so I can give them a clean. Also found some sweets that the previous owner left under them :S
Once these are done the fronts will be next over the Easter bank holiday. Yey clean seats!


----------



## mstew

Slammed her on some Prosport coilovers with my home made adjustable drop links, re-fitted my summer wheels and went to my first Prept show at Brands Hatch, was pretty cool  pics to follow!


----------



## ryanmtt

Today I got told that my 02 tt 225 was the cleanest mk1 tt that they have ever seen @ Audi ! also they gave it a clear bill of health on the health check  However they can't seem to work out why my car runs rough on idle from a cold start, so no car til Tuesday [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've never being without my car since I've owned it !


----------



## owdee tt nl

going to be replacing my coolant temp sensor housing and a coolant drain & fill. Started leaking last night on my drive home so went to the dealer and picked up all the parts and a gallon of coolant.


----------



## J99 TTC

Picked my TT up this morning from the garage after getting its Cambelt done yesterday. Fitted new pressed plates, door handle surrounds, defroster rings, tweeter rings, and dial rings. Also fitted carbon effect to heater/air system buttons.

Under bonnet fitted oil cap surround, TT metal plate and new dipstick handle!!

A productive day!!! Oh and a new leather gator!!


----------



## Pugwash69

I just fitted gunsmoke lamin-x covers on my tail lights. The first one took me ages, several attempts and still has some bubbles.  The second one went almost perfect first time and is very nicely done. I just wish I had a spare now to try again.

I just hope the 17% or whatever tint it is isn't too dim at night. I'll go outside again later and check. The certainly look good in daylight, even though my car is filthy.


----------



## M18NTT

Bling kit fitted, Number plate LED's fitted, also cree reverse light and rear fog lights fitted and flapper mod done. Also treated her to a visit to our local Polish car wash.

Sounds much better with the flapper mod (deeper tone ) and seems faster but that's probably me just getting carried away with the noise. Can't hear any of the reported drone at 50 either so bonus. I may well keep the stock exhaust for a while longer. I was toying with the idea of changing it but I don't really want anything too loud.

Just the number plate surrounds to go and that's my DIY'ing done for the weekend - unless the wife finds the wallpaper I've hidden.


----------



## mullum

Pugwash69 said:


> I just fitted gunsmoke lamin-x covers on my tail lights. The first one took me ages, several attempts and still has some bubbles.  The second one went almost perfect first time and is very nicely done. I just wish I had a spare now to try again.
> 
> I just hope the 17% or whatever tint it is isn't too dim at night. I'll go outside again later and check. The certainly look good in daylight, even though my car is filthy.


You should see my spray tinted rear lights, they're completely black and in full sunlight probably down right dangerous !
I have to swap them over for my originals for the MOT. 
Yours look great, still have some red to them, nice.


----------



## Pugwash69

Thanks. These are from awesome. I paid a lot for the stuff, but now I have a template from the backing paper I might buy some more from the manufacturer and cut my own next time. It'll be a lot cheaper!


----------



## JConner

-Gave the car a wash (very rare unfortunately)
-Cried over how bad the difference between f&r arch gap is (not literally)
-Decided it needs coilovers asap
-Got a quote for a local company to remove the centre silencer, as was quoted £200 for the straight through pipe & booked it for next thursday

Happy days!

























Josh


----------



## chassmash

collected car after a full wheel refurb,job done by my alloys in Basingstoke Hants.
Top job highly recommend them so good i placed a order for 4 new pilot sport 3 from camskill.


----------



## Rigger1976

Gave the car and good wash and polish, inside and out
Conditioned the leather seats
Fitted replacement chrome clutch pedal (only took 2 mins with the help of WD40)
Fitted engine bling kit
Filled her up with V-Power (£84!!!!)


----------



## viakruzis

Just checked that the wing mirror actually CAN be folded  And took a sweet ride under the rain.


----------



## Jay-225

Went to ECP and spent some money as i have decided to air on the side of caution and do the cambelt a year early for a number of reasons... :roll: :lol:

SKF Timing belt kit with hydraulic tensioner
Airtex water pump ( was meant to be a KWP item but ecp said they have superseded it with this part and have assured me it is very good quality part, done some googling and it appears they are oem ford pumps so should be ok... either way to late to mess about now its going in :lol: )
Contitech Drive belt for a/c models ( might as well change it as its coming off ) 
Rocker cover gasket ( mine is leaking so a good time to change ) 
Not in pic but also have 2lts of G13 coolant and 4 new stretch bolts for the engine mount...

Also got a set of Lemforder balljoint and track rod ends as part of my ongoing suspension refresh, shame i missed delivery of my R32 arbs otherwise they would of been fitted as well


----------



## mullum

Did you get all that with discount codes ?
Did you buy the arbs from someone off here ?


----------



## MykP

markypoo said:


> Fitted my Sat Nav holder after I modified it ( bent it ) :lol:
> I didnt want it sitting on top of the dash as it would have been


This looks great - where did you source it?
Myk


----------



## Duggy

I finally got the chance to open my birthday present that I bought off Chris a month ago...

Forge catch can to be fitted as soon as the sun comes out ;-)

John


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Got the polished cam cover fitted at lunch break today,thanks to Graham (old guy) for another quality piece of engine bling 8) 
Nick.


----------



## dzTT

Bout time you got that fitted mate :wink:


----------



## gar1.s

Finally Fitted euro light for white dot symmetry
Fitted a red led for the fog, decided against wiring up for twin reverse. 
Had all red before. Much prefer this.


----------



## J99 TTC

Got made redundant!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

dzTT said:


> Bout time you got that fitted mate :wink:


Ha ha...i know :lol: had to get the garage next door to drill the chewed up original screws out,as they were stuck fast.
:roll:


----------



## viakruzis

ChallonaTTer said:


> View attachment 1
> Got the polished cam cover fitted at lunch break today,thanks to Graham (old guy) for another quality piece of engine bling 8)
> Nick.


Nice engine bay mate, where did you buy that dipstick? I have the original one and is killing me...


----------



## Mondo

J99 TTC said:


> Got made redundant!


Excellent - more money to spend on mods!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

viakruzis said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> Got the polished cam cover fitted at lunch break today,thanks to Graham (old guy) for another quality piece of engine bling 8)
> Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice engine bay mate, where did you buy that dipstick? I have the original one and is killing me...
Click to expand...

Same person on here,OG (old guy)check out the group buy section as it's there 8)


----------



## Hampshirewraps

Today I installed hands free, thorough clean inside and out, the car is being detailed next week so I will upload some photos of how she looks, just had my G60 mk2 done and looks amazing

















Check out the reflection in the bonnet


















Customisedgraphics.co.uk

Mk1 tt 1.8t 225 Quattro
Mk2 golf G60 stage 4 show car


----------



## ades tt 180

Fitted my new grille that the mrs got me for my birthday...."why do you want that?" she said...i replied "if you have to ask then there is no point explaining!"....



















Also had a birthday cake from the 9 year old...










Bless!


----------



## markypoo

MykP said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my Sat Nav holder after I modified it ( bent it ) :lol:
> I didnt want it sitting on top of the dash as it would have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great - where did you source it?
> Myk
Click to expand...

I bought it from a forum member but think its one of Steve Schwings creations from the states, I'll have to see if I can find his website :wink:
Here you go http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... e_gadgett/


----------



## Mondo

Close: http://www.modshack.info/windex.htm

:wink:


----------



## nicksttv6

changed the haldex filter & oil and also the rear diff fluid good job i did it was filthy dirty black,
nick.


----------



## captpicard

radio blanking plate, liquid fitted









stubby alloy airel sprayed and fitted










engine bay bling - water, oil strut caps, washer bottle cap, dipstick, washers and spacers, volt meter ..


























new grille and black badge










DRL's


----------



## Wak

Sunny day for once, still cold but let me do some bling mods Ive had in a box for a while:-

went from this:-









to this:-


----------



## Howzit37

Wak said:


> Sunny day for once, still cold but let me do some bling mods Ive had in a box for a while:-
> 
> went from this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:-


WOAH! What jet did your air filter come from?


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Wak that is the master of all air filters,please enlighten us mere mortals on this monster!  :lol: 
Nick


----------



## Jay-225

Fitted the cambelt, water pump, new coolant bottle, ball joints and fixed 2 split driveshaft gaiters  Did have a bit more planned like drop sump and cleanout strainer and a few other random things i want doing but the cambelt took longer than expected plus had lots of brakes and triple checked everything :lol: for anybody who has done the job or plans to do it , i found the hardest part was getting the 2nd part of the engine mount out of the ridiculously small space available.. think it took about an hour to get that bit out :x but got there in the end 




























mullum said:


> Did you get all that with discount codes ?
> Did you buy the arbs from someone off here ?


Yep used forum discount on it all just before the easter sale :roll: 
Came to just under £250 for the lot so was happy enough with that 

Yep got the R32 arbs that you had, they arrived today but was away doing the car. now home i have had a good look at them and am very happy with them.. the collars seem very solid and don't look like they are going anywhere! i will rub them down and repaint the cracked paint on the edges then fit and enjoy


----------



## Sarah_casper

Got my head ready to spend numerous hours washing the car... Then it started snowing


----------



## Mondo

Wak said:


> Sunny day for once, still cold but let me do some bling mods Ive had in a box for a while..


'Bout freakin' time! That IM looks familiar... :roll:


----------



## gogs

Howzit37 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny day for once, still cold but let me do some bling mods Ive had in a box for a while:-
> 
> went from this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOAH! What jet did your air filter come from?
Click to expand...

Where can one acquire one of those start braces Wak? It's the dogs danglies


----------



## paul4281

Cleaned the cone filter


----------



## ryanmtt

gogs said:


> Howzit37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny day for once, still cold but let me do some bling mods Ive had in a box for a while:-
> 
> went from this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOAH! What jet did your air filter come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where can one acquire one of those start braces Wak? It's the dogs danglies
Click to expand...

Loving the white sfs hoses


----------



## Jay-225

Wak said:


> Sunny day for once, still cold but let me do some bling mods Ive had in a box for a while:-
> 
> went from this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:-


Is the old hose kit for sale? :lol:


----------



## The Lunatic Dreyfus

Today I re-synced one of my keys. All done in a matter of seconds, thanks to this forum.

Earlier in the week I put her through a major service, plug change, hadlex oil change and a thermostat replacement. I also had her converted from a wheezy 180 in to a pretend 225 by fitting a new back box and matt V6 valance. It was a long and expensive experience, but The TT Shop did a fine job.

I also had to have my brake fluid changed, _again_... It would appear that ATS ripped me off earlier in the month. It's things like that which make me wonder whether I should start learning some home car maintenance. :x


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I finished fitting a relay to make my fog lights come on with the interior lights when I unlock the car, or take the key out. I also swapped the headlight switch for a chrome one from some other VAG.
I gave the car a quick hose-down too.

The switch is recessed by default, so I can't push it in to pull the panel out next time. I'll figure that out when I need to...


----------



## gogs

Where did you get the switch mate? Also any how too on the lights set up?


----------



## Brendanb86

gogs said:


> Where did you get the switch mate? Also any how too on the lights set up?


+1


----------



## Pugwash69

Ebay light switch for £17.50. Item 261000218383

Expensive for a bit of chrome but I thought worth a try. All the functions match and work correctly.
I took photos as I worked on the lights so I'll see what I can bang together.


----------



## gogs

Good man ;-)


----------



## boyabouttown

...found the washer screen bottle after having the bonnet up 3 times.


----------



## MykP

Pugwash69 said:


> Ebay light switch for £17.50. Item 261000218383
> 
> Expensive for a bit of chrome but I thought worth a try. All the functions match and work correctly.
> I took photos as I worked on the lights so I'll see what I can bang together.


I'm keen to see the outcome Mr P
Myk


----------



## mullum

Jay-225 said:


> Yep got the R32 arbs that you had, they arrived today but was away doing the car. now home i have had a good look at them and am very happy with them.. the collars seem very solid and don't look like they are going anywhere! i will rub them down and repaint the cracked paint on the edges then fit and enjoy


Glad you're happy, glad the original owner is happy, glad the arb I ended up with only cost me £55 new. So everyone is happy, if a little smug :-o


----------



## BaueruTc

Washed the car and gave her a quick blast with some Megs detailing spray.


----------



## gogs

BaueruTc said:


> Washed the car and gave her a quick blast with some Megs detailing spray.


She looks very nice mate ;-)


----------



## BaueruTc

gogs said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed the car and gave her a quick blast with some Megs detailing spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks very nice mate ;-)
Click to expand...

Thanks! Few body mods to do yet though....


----------



## gogs

Do tell do tell


----------



## BaueruTc

gogs said:


> Do tell do tell


Nothing drastic, I am in Brendan's group buy for the V6/QS Spoiler, I also have his roof top spoiler to fit. Will be ordering a QS rear valance too. Also tempted to wrap the roof and pillars black and also to get the fuel cover painted/powered coated black to match the above items.

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Jay-225

mullum said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep got the R32 arbs that you had, they arrived today but was away doing the car. now home i have had a good look at them and am very happy with them.. the collars seem very solid and don't look like they are going anywhere! i will rub them down and repaint the cracked paint on the edges then fit and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're happy, glad the original owner is happy, glad the arb I ended up with only cost me £55 new. So everyone is happy, if a little smug :-o
Click to expand...

Didn't mean to come across smug :lol: just after your post about the condition of the bars i was expecting the rear to be ready for the bin with fucked moving collars etc but they are far from that.. they actually don't look to old at all to me and are in very very good condition for the price we paid ( i knocked off £10 due to your concerns about the rear bar ).

Your new bar will be the same in about a year, its just how it is due to the job they do and being so close to the ground.. My forge tie bars i fitted in December look an absolute mess as they are so close to the ground like the arb, not rusted but covered in a loads of road grime etc, the silver nuts are no longer silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...got some G13 (replaces the G12 Plus Plus, apparently; geezer at my local Audi dealer said they ran out of space for 'Plus' on the bottle!) and picked up a radio flap repair kit. Waiting on my tiny Torx screwdrivers to arrive before fixing the flap and properly doing the air con fan.

Also ordered a new PRV valve - just in case.


----------



## Guzi

did a 2 and half hour cleaning job inside and out! Car looks happy again.


----------



## gogs

BaueruTc said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell do tell
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing drastic, I am in Brendan's group buy for the V6/QS Spoiler, I also have his roof top spoiler to fit. Will be ordering a QS rear valance too. Also tempted to wrap the roof and pillars black and also to get the fuel cover painted/powered coated black to match the above items.
> 
> Decisions decisions!
Click to expand...

Nice mate, the modding bug has bit


----------



## Jay-225

Mondo said:


> ...got some G13 (replaces the G12 Plus Plus, apparently; geezer at my local Audi dealer said they ran out of space for 'Plus' on the bottle!) and picked up a radio flap repair kit. Waiting on my tiny Torx screwdrivers to arrive before fixing the flap and properly doing the air con fan.
> 
> Also ordered a new PRV valve - just in case.


I had a 1.5ltr bottle of G13 yesterday, used that and few liters of deionised water when doing the cambelt change. Nice Pink coolant that i can actually see after fitting a new expansion bottle at the same time :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Put a deposit on a mk2


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> Put a deposit on a mk2


Really Andy !


----------



## Mondo

Unless it's an RS you've got some explaining to do. :evil:

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mondo said:


> Unless it's an RS you've got some explaining to do.
> 
> :wink:


 :twisted:
Its not defo as I have not seen it yet and it looks like it needs a bit of work but it is a great colour and spec  it is in the Audi prep center and I have told them in needs to be as good as new or I will not be going ahead with it


----------



## Guzi

nice one Andy!

you selling one of your others?


----------



## Mondo

Forgiven. Very nice. It's that or an old 4.2 RS4 when mine shuffles off, hopefully many years from now.

Be interested in what mods you slap on it if you do get it.


----------



## conlechi

Your going to need a bigger garage Andy :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

conlechi said:


> Your going to need a bigger garage Andy :lol:


No mate the Golf will be going RS will be the daily drive I meen its not a proper TT is it :wink: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to need a bigger garage Andy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate the Golf will be going RS will be the daily drive I meen its not a proper TT is it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's a tough life up north mate :roll:


----------



## captpicard

Pugwash69 said:


> Ebay light switch for £17.50. Item 261000218383
> 
> Expensive for a bit of chrome but I thought worth a try. All the functions match and work correctly.
> I took photos as I worked on the lights so I'll see what I can bang together.


is it a straight swap?


----------



## Wak

Howzit37 said:


> WOAH! What jet did your air filter come from?





ChallonaTTer said:


> Wak that is the master of all air filters,please enlighten us mere mortals on this monster!  :lol:
> Nick


Its a K&N RU-5054 from their universal range and I have an 80mm maf housing that needed padding out to 90mm for this to fit on.



Mondo said:


> 'Bout freakin' time! That IM looks familiar... :roll:


Shut it! , was still quicker than your brake upgrade from hell! :twisted:



gogs said:


> Where can one acquire one of those start braces Wak? It's the dogs danglies


They were from http://www.gtt.uk.com/ but they may not do them any more, and Forge do an equally impressive one I believe which probably fits better than this one.



Jay-225 said:


> Is the old hose kit for sale? :lol:


hmm Why not. 
Actually I better stick in the FS section once I have check what I have.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to need a bigger garage Andy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate the Golf will be going RS will be the daily drive I meen its not a proper TT is it :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tough life up north mate :roll:
Click to expand...

It is mate glad you care :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

captpicard said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay light switch for £17.50. Item 261000218383
> 
> Expensive for a bit of chrome but I thought worth a try. All the functions match and work correctly.
> I took photos as I worked on the lights so I'll see what I can bang together.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a straight swap?
Click to expand...

Yes. The plug is exactly the same and embossed with Seat/Skoda/VW/AUdi logos on both.


----------



## Mondo

Wak said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout freakin' time! That IM looks familiar... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it! , was still quicker than your brake upgrade from hell! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Only just. :-*


----------



## nickls13

Took a trip up to the Yorkshire Big Breakfast at Malton. Not much there in the way of TT's. A nice green one at the back.
However the star of the show has to go to the guy in the Burgundy Ford Mustang.

I like trees, I like Ford Mustangs, but which one is best?

Only one way to find out........

FIGHT!!!!

The tree won.


----------



## peter-ss

...road tested my latest modification and found it to be good for over 60mph (Failed window regulator - it's a Mk2 thing)









Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ades tt 180

Found some spare leather so i decided to retrim my tatty grab handles...



















Even sewed up the backs...










Well chuffed with the end result.


----------



## TTQ2K2

peter-ss said:


> ...road tested my latest modification and found it to be good for over 60mph (Failed window regulator - it's a Mk2 thing)
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


Nice Subaru SVX...


----------



## peter-ss

I just Googled it!

:lol:


----------



## neiloid1

Ran over a female pheasant that decided to amble across the A303, which put the dampers on an otherwise very enjoyable run out in the glorious sunshine. Ran under thar car whilst I was doing 60, sounded horrible.


----------



## Pugwash69

We popped to Hunstanton today. It felt like roof-down weather at midday, but by 1pm was too cold. By the time we came home at 3pm there was a flurry of snow and the temperature was down to 4 degrees C!


----------



## gar1.s

Got out of bed at 4:30 and went back to work!!!!!
But got a few bits done. 
Rear symmetry
Flapper mod
Cleaned the grime off my leather and conditioned it. 
Now to carry on looking into lowering.


----------



## mk1f4n

Split headlights and tinted indicator, fitted my QS front and rear grills.


----------



## ades tt 180

Well yeterday really...spotted a lovely looking avus silver qs for sale at shareshill garage (just off junction 11 m6)...didnt stop to look round it though...its up for 9200 which is dear so im guessing its a good un....wish i had more money... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## croydon

Fitted bling kit, new cree side bulbs and new Philip dipped beam. Then realised the assigner front side still doesn't work. Did then fuse switch and it's not a fuse. Pretty stumped now.

Ian


----------



## Stealth69

Swapped my spare wheel twice and caused some catastrophic power steering fluid leak going through some road works...... Bad day!


----------



## ades tt 180

...reached 1000 posts!...


----------



## MykP

markypoo said:


> MykP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my Sat Nav holder after I modified it ( bent it ) :lol:
> I didnt want it sitting on top of the dash as it would have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great - where did you source it?
> Myk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought it from a forum member but think its one of Steve Schwings creations from the states, I'll have to see if I can find his website :wink:
> Here you go http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... e_gadgett/
Click to expand...

Excellent - thanks!


----------



## Lilbil

Cleaned my car..


----------



## TTchan

Lilbil said:


> Cleaned my car..


Awesome pic 8)


----------



## JS53MES

TTchan said:


> Lilbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pic 8)
Click to expand...

+1 looks very clean too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul4281

Fitted a couple of Triangle tyres on the back.................


----------



## roddy

paul4281 said:


> Fitted a couple of Triangle tyres on the back.................


Could be a bit of a rough ride !!!!


----------



## M18NTT

Fitted new Cree sidelights








Before








After
Then dropped one of my bling washers down into the engine bay. After rummaging around for about 15 minutes I took one last desperate look under the car and just noticed it sitting next to one of the under-tray cut outs.

Also bought a couple of RFI capacitors to see if it stops my radio interference when I'm reversing or when I've got my new rear fog on (Both Cree's).

New DAS-6 Pro also delivered today + some smaller detailing pads for the nooks and crannies. Can't wait to give that a try


----------



## TT Boycie

Received my hg motorsport fmic


----------



## Skeee

Washed and waxed (well, just the Autoglym 'Extra Gloss Protection stuff') and almost completely polished out the scuff and touched up the chip where some stupid c*w on her bike with a basket ran into the back of me on the Euston Road Friday lunchtime ( :roll: ) a couple of weeks ago! :x

Not bad that 'Super Resin Polish' stuff, but I used loads of it?


----------



## gogs

Had the dent removed from my driver side door


----------



## benjy_1

just fitted a p-flo induction kit and forge 008 valve... best money iv spent on my car!! sounds great and got it up to 1 bar pressure on the boost gauge


----------



## Kprincess

Sat here bored as my TT isn't here to do anything to it


----------



## Mondo

Fitted a new PRV valve for the fun of it, and re-routed the 19mm hose out of it under, rather than over, the corner of the air box nearest the driver, to make removing/refitting the air box a little easier.

And drained the catch can. A lot of mostly clear watery liquid in there. :?


----------



## JS53MES

gogs said:


> Had the dent removed from my driver side door


Looking good as new ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES

Got my best readings so far 287bhp + 436nm of torque 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyaudi

JS53MES said:


> Got my best readings so far 287bhp + 436nm of torque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing!


----------



## ian222

Cant you change the torque units as thats old school readings.


----------



## andyaudi

Spent a nice couple of hours cleaning the car, nice day too.
First weekend in ages that I've not been fixing it!


----------



## JS53MES

ian222 said:


> Cant you change the torque units as thats old school readings.


Not too sure tbh ive not checked as i never knew that was old school readings lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew

Replaced the front top mounts, re-adjusted the height, replaced all exhaust rubbers, cleaned her and put the stock 16's back on ......oh and went for a drive with the roof down 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Got two Golf rear lightbulb assemblies in the post today (99p + p+p off eBay), so more than enough bits to put together a twin break light mod. With that and MattP's euro rear light cluster the reverse light symmetry mod is GO!


----------



## roddy

JS53MES said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant you change the torque units as thats old school readings.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure tbh ive not checked as i never knew that was old school readings lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

old school is best :wink:


----------



## JS53MES

andyaudi said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my best readings so far 287bhp + 436nm of torque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## paul4281

Cleaned tar spots off the paintwork & polished


----------



## Gram TT

Did an insurance comparison and found a really good quote.... £210 comprehensive cover. Happy with that.


----------



## maryanne1986

Gram TT said:


> Did an insurance comparison and found a really good quote.... £210 comprehensive cover. Happy with that.


jammy git lol mines £855!!!! full comp


----------



## Gram TT

maryanne1986 said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did an insurance comparison and found a really good quote.... £210 comprehensive cover. Happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> jammy git lol mines £855!!!! full comp
Click to expand...

One of the few benefits of getting older. :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986

Gram TT said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did an insurance comparison and found a really good quote.... £210 comprehensive cover. Happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> jammy git lol mines £855!!!! full comp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the few benefits of getting older. :lol:
Click to expand...

im 26 lol ... roll on being 30 ha


----------



## Sarah_casper

Got some cute audi dust caps


----------



## Tt225qc

Ordered a front wheel bearing and fitted new rear brakes with ebc usr rotors and ebc red stuff pads, bearing to be replaced Wednesday


----------



## owdee tt nl

Ordered my outer cv boots. Finally making time to fix those


----------



## Col1

New wipers replaced headlight bulb and cleared ABS fault . Today refurb roof


----------



## Col1

Decided my wife's new wheels were showing me up so gave car a wash and after much stalling cleaned roof with Milton then the johnsons and finally fabsil. Not perfect as it was spray one and it is blowing a gale up here but big improvement.

Wife's new car










Mine 










On the down side abs light back on :-(


----------



## Mondo

JS53MES said:


>


One more than me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more than me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

The real proof will be at the RR day matey... :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

Aye. Until then it's just another faulty MAF - like Damien has... :roll:


----------



## mosmadsam

Finally got round to ordering a set of 3SDM 0.06's.... now I've just got to wait 3-5 for del. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RenesisEvo

Today I got my car back from it's MoT, it passed with ease! My thanks to Ed at APS Brackley, the quality of service second to none as always. Oil changed again and wheel alignment done too, running nicely now.

Picked up new screws for the various engine covers, so now all that remains is to fit those, the number plate lamps I've had sat on a shelf all winter, and see about getting the wheels refurbished. And many coats of wax.


----------



## Mondo

...hit 5K posts!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

(note to self: get a life...  )


----------



## spearhunter#2

mosmadsam said:


> Finally got round to ordering a set of 3SDM 0.06's.... now I've just got to wait 3-5 for del. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


3-5? Days, weeks, months or years


----------



## HeyMG

finally worked out how to load up a picture to my profile. The shame of it....


----------



## duncyno1

Fitted my cone air filter and had the best 5 minute drive because of it. Such an addictive sound. I can see my mpg being at an all time low now. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Joined the dark side sorry


----------



## mk1f4n

Received a big box full of bottles of meguilars 105 & 205, poor boys black hole show glaze, meguilars metal polish, dodo juice purple haze wax, 10 micro fibre cloths, 4 megs buffer pads, all I need now is about 5 hours with the buff daddy and a bit of sunshine lol


----------



## MattyB

Installed the StevieT bargain bling kit. Works great, ta!


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> Joined the dark side sorry


Traitor! Turncoat! 5-cyl 2.5ltr tart!

Don't blame ya. Enjoy!


----------



## Duggy

Noticed I'd passed 1000 posts :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Aye. Until then it's just another faulty MAF - like Damien has... :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just like my 237 without a remap...


----------



## owdee tt nl

Got my relentless dp in the mail. Looks great, I'm excited to get it in


----------



## jakekk

mosmadsam said:


> Finally got round to ordering a set of 3SDM 0.06's.... now I've just got to wait 3-5 for del. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


So flippin jealous right now! I'm in love with those wheels!

I hope you went staggered fitment! (8.5 front and 9.5 rear!) 

Jake


----------



## mosmadsam

ah spearhunter#2 its 3-5wks unfortunately 

@jakekk Staggered fitment?! aha yeah I did... they look great on their show cars, can't wait to actually see them on the car and not just a photoshop, now I've got my lowering to sort out


----------



## maryanne1986

went to the gym.. showed off the Audi
went to Tesco's.... showed off the Audi
drove about to show off the Audi
drove my brother to an interview... showed off the Audi
may possibly wax it in a bit ... to show it off

pretty successful day me thinks :mrgreen:


----------



## jakekk

maryanne1986 said:


> went to the gym.. showed off the Audi
> went to Tesco's.... showed off the Audi
> drove about to show off the Audi
> drove my brother to an interview... showed off the Audi
> may possibly wax it in a bit ... to show it off
> 
> pretty successful day me thinks :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## M18NTT

Booked the car in to Wheel Works in Crawley for some refurb work on my wheels - I've gone for the Hyper/Platinum Silver finish for a bit more shine but blow me they're busy, can't get booked in until w/c 14th May. Had a quick chat with them before booking and the guy was really helpful.

I've not too much damage to the wheels themselves - just a few scuff marks here and there and I'm losing air (slight weeps) from the rims on two of the wheels which I'm pretty sure is down to corrosion so hopefully a full refurb will sort this out. Can't wait to see the improvement in the looks.


----------



## foster2108

After getting quoted silly prices for a full service, I did it myself. Spark plugs, air/ oil/ pollen filters plus oil all for under £80 as I bought all the parts at Euro car parts when they had big reductions over Easter. A couple of days ago I replaced the broken rear Eibach's with H&R's and its also got a nice new Bosh S5 battery. What a lucky car!
Next stop is the TT Shop for a cambelt change and wheel alignment


----------



## biggusguttus

today i got home from work, to find my group buy rear spoiler extension waiting mint.
not a bad fit either small amount of work on 1 corner. happy days  
thank you brendan


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Fitted new oem rear badges to freshen up the car.


----------



## Lilbil

Had new front lower suspension arms and bushes fitted and new CV boots as both bushes and boots were foobarred......hopefully a smooth ride into work tomorrow


----------



## Riggasurf

Yesterday I... Fitted new pads and discs all round, new top mounts, bearings and shocks on the front, new shocks and spring foam pads on the rear, new tyres on the rear and found the self levelling arm broken!

Today I am... Fiddling with a mates A4, trying to fix my aliens, self levelling arm, fit a boost gauge and go training.

And I am the 15000 redirect to the ttoc website


----------



## jakekk

Riggasurf said:


> Yesterday I... Fitted new pads and discs all round, new top mounts, bearings and shocks on the front, new shocks and spring foam pads on the rear, new tyres on the rear and found the self levelling arm broken!


This should really be in the "Yesterday I..." thread.

Oh wait... :/ 

Jake


----------



## TTSPORT666

Found an august 2006 edition of one of my eurotuner usa mags and a mk1TT i always admired.
Adam Sasso's Avus on 19 inch staggered HRE 843R wheels...gorgeous car. 

Damien.

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicl ... to_01.html


----------



## Mondo

Mondo said:


> Aye. Until then it's just another faulty MAF - like Damien has... :roll:


...had my pi$$-takey dig at Damien ignored. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye. Until then it's just another faulty MAF - like Damien has... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...had my pi$$-takey dig at Damien ignored. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Sorry Mondo i didn't see the cheb...  Faulty Maf...he he...  Going for an updated map soon with his royal Wakness..Going to be interesting. The whole power delivery seems far more linear than before since the DP...And a tad more bwahhhhh... torque in the midrange.. Don't know how that will translate into horsies..Will have to see.

Damien.


----------



## Tritium

TTSPORT666 said:


> Don't know how that will translate into horsies..Will have to see.
> 
> Damien.












Better than this we hope Damien.

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tritium said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how that will translate into horsies..Will have to see.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than this we hope Damien.
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## T3RBO

Had two Falken 453's fitted to replace the worn fronts, and then had full alignment... expensive but so much better


----------



## Gazzer

T3RBO said:


> Had two Falken 453's fitted to replace the worn fronts, and then had full alignment... expensive but so much better


We rob, better for driving up to the rr day m8


----------



## T3RBO

Will be coming up in Kevin's, if he isn't working :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Fixed 2 abs sensors. Had to drill the rear one out grrr.
No more red flashing exclamation mark


----------



## Kprincess

I got these but now need a car to fit them on :lol:


----------



## mk1f4n

Ordered some Bosch aero wiper blades, thanks for the heads up on the discount codes for EPC, got them for £17


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...got a nice delivery of cleaning stuff from Ultimate Finish, and bought rodgerq's HG FMIC - looking to be a busy Mayday Bank Holiday weekend (what with the MondoBox to do too!)


----------



## Duggy

Just had a text off a mate to inform me I am now the owner of a set of Porsche 996 twin turbo brake calipers 

In china at the moment, so will have to wait until I get back to see them 

My Boxter S calipers will now be for sale, I'll post them up later

John


----------



## M18NTT

Followed a tip from earlier post and fitted a couple of capacitors to my new cree reverse and rear fog light and now no radio interference. Happy days.

Also got Kwik Fit to undo my wheel nuts. God knows who tightened them up before I owned it but I couldn't shift any of them. Now re-torqued correctly. I can now fit my spacers as soon as it stops raining.

Also had a dabble with my new DA polisher (on the wife's 18 year old Corsa). I can't bring myself to attack the TT at the moment so I'm working up to it. Results are pretty impressive I have to say.


----------



## whoopass

swapped out the rear valance to honeycomb


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Just had a text off a mate to inform me I am now the owner of a set of Porsche 996 twin turbo brake calipers


 

Happy days. Now the fun really starts... :?

:wink:

They'll be monobloc, yes? Nice.  The 993s I and others have are 2-piece.


----------



## mullum

whoopass said:


> swapped out the rear valance to honeycomb


I love the V6 valance, but for me the glossy QS is the one ;-) but with grey paint I would have 100% gone carbon fibre. But that's me. It looks great and if you like it, job done


----------



## Marty

... met Nick Goodall (Nem) the chairman of the TTOC in person for the first time, and his friend Paul (big bison) too. Nick bought my full grey leather/alcantra interior today. I'm proud to know it's gone to such a good home 

It was a pleasure to meet you both!


----------



## TT Boycie

Having browsed through my service history I've just realised my tt is on its fourth dashpod


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Just had a text off a mate to inform me I am now the owner of a set of Porsche 996 twin turbo brake calipers
> 
> In china at the moment, so will have to wait until I get back to see them
> 
> My Boxter S calipers will now be for sale, I'll post them up later
> 
> John


Backing up the "Mondo's" reply....nice one John...Great choice...  will look sooo nice behind a set of speedlines.

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Nice... and small, compared to the 993s. 

Well, I've gotta think of some way theyr'e not better than mine. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Nice... and small, compared to the 993s.
> 
> Well, I've gotta think of some way theyr'e not better than mine. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Jamie-V6

Ordered private plate and booked her in for new discs all round


----------



## Slackadder

Fitted my VTDA, filled up with a tank of Optimax went for a blast and then polished my tips ready for Santa Pod VW event tomorrow. 

Anthony


----------



## bassett

Bought a TT and had nothing but the v6 sound track to listen to all the way home


----------



## actionman37

programmed new keys to 3 TT's! :mrgreen:


----------



## c15 ttt

had new alternator and head gasket fitted.£321 all in.audi quoted over £700. 8)


----------



## Marty

... drove to Crawley to meet Marius (kazinak) who is fitting angel eyes and clear corners. Here are work in progress pics of the master himself :


----------



## ryanmtt

Marty said:


> ... drove to Crawley to meet Marius (kazinak) who is fitting angel eyes and clear corners. Here are work in progress pics of the master himself :


Love the ironing board work station, always wondered what an ironing board was used for

Clear corners look good too


----------



## Marty

Finished


----------



## Kprincess

Behold the sarcastic helpful 1 :lol: :wink:


----------



## mstew

Found this....


----------



## maryanne1986

lol at...


mstew said:


> Found this....


i have spent the whole day in bed fighting off tonsillitis, debating whether or not to buy mudflaps, watching the f1 and trying to get better for uni tomorrow and being excited about having the car back Tuesday right as rain and all perfect-like!


----------



## mullum

Marty said:


> ... drove to Crawley to meet Marius (kazinak) who is fitting angel eyes and clear corners.


Lucky you ! I never managed to get him to turn up .. reminds me though .. must put those angel eyes and ballasts in the for sale section ...

They look good by the way ;-)


----------



## Brendanb86

Marty said:


> Finished


Nice work, the guys a legend. Helped me out countless times. Which reminds me, I must get round his again to sort my lights out...


----------



## Jay-225

Drove from London to Felixstowe ( about 80 mile each way ) to meet forum member taTTy and swap my standard exhaust for his stunning Blueflame system plus some cash his way :wink: Very happy 

To celebrate i got home and finished off fitting my V6 Spoiler add on from Brendan's group buy :lol: 


































Will give the car a wash tomorrow as its quite dirty :lol:

Oh and also got a polished charge pipe, old guy dipstick and some new floor mats from taTTy... cheers again mate


----------



## Tomm

So it was you that got it!!

Nice one mate, Enjoy! Looks cracking!


----------



## Brendanb86

Jay-225 said:


>


Spoiler looks good, but that exhuast looks incredible  I need to get me one of those!


----------



## Jay-225

Tomm said:


> So it was you that got it!!
> 
> Nice one mate, Enjoy! Looks cracking!


Yep, lets just say i hammed him with pm's as soon as i saw the post  :lol: I was actually 2nd in a long line of people but for what ever reason the 1st buyer pulled out so was luckily next in line 

Cheers though 



Brendanb86 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler looks good, but that exhuast looks incredible  I need to get me one of those!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, actually sounds really nice as well and gives some nice pops when on overrun.... its a non resonated system so slightly louder than normal which is just what i wanted. Need a 3" downpipe and decat to complement it i think


----------



## joeplease

fitted my new engine bay bolts that i got from brendan off here, looks so much neater


----------



## Brendanb86

Have you threaded the coolant cover screw by end chance?! I did the same to mine!

Get a new coolant bottle and get the rest of the engine bay cleaned up with some WD40 on the plastics and it'll look clean as fook


----------



## TTSPORT666

Jay-225 said:


> Drove from London to Felixstowe ( about 80 mile each way ) to meet forum member taTTy and swap my standard exhaust for his stunning Blueflame system plus some cash his way :wink: Very happy
> 
> To celebrate i got home and finished off fitting my V6 Spoiler add on from Brendan's group buy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give the car a wash tomorrow as its quite dirty :lol:
> 
> Oh and also got a polished charge pipe, old guy dipstick and some new floor mats from taTTy... cheers again mate


She is looking sweet....The blueflame non res is awesome and the downpipe is the icing on the cake, one of my fav mods on my qs...big smiles.. 

Damien.

Today i landed in Hong kong.. :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

TTSPORT666 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove from London to Felixstowe ( about 80 mile each way ) to meet forum member taTTy and swap my standard exhaust for his stunning Blueflame system plus some cash his way :wink: Very happy
> 
> To celebrate i got home and finished off fitting my V6 Spoiler add on from Brendan's group buy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give the car a wash tomorrow as its quite dirty :lol:
> 
> Oh and also got a polished charge pipe, old guy dipstick and some new floor mats from taTTy... cheers again mate
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking sweet....The blueflame non res is awesome and the downpipe is the icing on the cake, one of my fav mods on my qs...big smiles..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Today i landed in Hong kong.. :wink:
Click to expand...

hong kong??? explain ?? 

today i lazed about ... bought a diffuser, set of springs and spacers.... ate bacon all day pretty much which was awsome :mrgreen:

and (warning depressive content) went to the cemetery as today is the year anniversary since my mam died from cancer ... so been a day of reflection and quiet time xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

maryanne1986 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove from London to Felixstowe ( about 80 mile each way ) to meet forum member taTTy and swap my standard exhaust for his stunning Blueflame system plus some cash his way :wink: Very happy
> 
> To celebrate i got home and finished off fitting my V6 Spoiler add on from Brendan's group buy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give the car a wash tomorrow as its quite dirty :lol:
> 
> Oh and also got a polished charge pipe, old guy dipstick and some new floor mats from taTTy... cheers again mate
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking sweet....The blueflame non res is awesome and the downpipe is the icing on the cake, one of my fav mods on my qs...big smiles..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Today i landed in Hong kong.. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hong kong??? explain ??
> 
> today i lazed about ... bought a diffuser, set of springs and spacers.... ate bacon all day pretty much which was awsome :mrgreen:
> 
> and (warning depressive content) went to the cemetery as today is the year anniversary since my mam died from cancer ... so been a day of reflection and quiet time xx
Click to expand...

I am on a work trip... 

Sorry to hear that, i went through the same not so long ago too. Its nice every once in a while to go and pay your respects and reflect. 

Damien.


----------



## maryanne1986

i waana go on a work trip to hong kong .... debenhams wont send me there though lol


----------



## Jay-225

TTSPORT666 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove from London to Felixstowe ( about 80 mile each way ) to meet forum member taTTy and swap my standard exhaust for his stunning Blueflame system plus some cash his way :wink: Very happy
> 
> To celebrate i got home and finished off fitting my V6 Spoiler add on from Brendan's group buy :lol:
> 
> Will give the car a wash tomorrow as its quite dirty :lol:
> 
> Oh and also got a polished charge pipe, old guy dipstick and some new floor mats from taTTy... cheers again mate
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking sweet....The blueflame non res is awesome and the downpipe is the icing on the cake, one of my fav mods on my qs...big smiles..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Today i landed in Hong kong.. :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers mate , i remember seeing yours on the QS thinking it looks stunning.... also remember your thoughts on painting the tips black [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] :lol:

Agree a 3" downpipe and decat are a must to increase pops bang and loudness... will have to try and get one pretty soon as i plan on dropping the front subframe soon to fit the r32 arbs as well as some other bits so will be best time to do it 

Today i took a few pics ... one being of the exhaust and lovely backbox that is almost hidden out of view :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

Could kill the B******* that messed my baby up :x

and maybe for couple of months there after :lol:


----------



## owdee tt nl

Finally test drove my TT after putting the 3" DP on, has a nice sound but I need to get rid of the stock muffler now


----------



## joeplease

Brendanb86 said:


> Have you threaded the coolant cover screw by end chance?! I did the same to mine!
> 
> Get a new coolant bottle and get the rest of the engine bay cleaned up with some WD40 on the plastics and it'll look clean as fook


yep exactly that, was hanging on for dear life before I got there I think haha ! yeah needs a good clean in there really, job for the weekend


----------



## M18NTT

Finally got my new V5 through yesterday so quick trip to the local DVLA office this morning to change the plate. Very quick service - while you wait (Tax, MOT and letter confirming changeover). Got home then quick call to Greenlight for the insurance and all sorted.


----------



## whoopass

installed some new sparkies with the Wak guide. only took like 45 mins and I was really taking my time.


----------



## Steve-c

today i put my car up forsale


----------



## Gram TT

whoopass said:


> installed some new sparkies with the Wak guide. only took like 45 mins and I was really taking my time.


I changed mine a couple of weeks back for the same. Paid £22 for 4 off eBay.... Bargain.


----------



## whoopass

thats a good price if you got the NGK DBL platinum. I think I paid £38 with postage


----------



## Rigger1976

Had a new clutch fitted  
I can't believe how much lighter the clutch is & the biting point isn't on the floor!
Went for a standard LUK one with slave cylinder from ECP £138


----------



## TTSPORT666

Went for a walk here in Hong Kong saw a nice B7 Rs4 estate in sprint blue...

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Went for a walk here in Hong Kong saw a nice B7 Rs4 estate in sprint blue...
> 
> Damien.


Ahhhhh , good memories..........


----------



## Typhhon

spent a nice morning at APS.

Clean MOT....alignment and a general check over...plus....doughnuts


----------



## Marty

Had an all round disc + pad refresh with EBC Ultimax discs and EBC RedStuff pads. Only just starting to bed in, so taking it easy for a while :lol:


----------



## Jamie-V6

Marty said:


> Had an all round disc + pad refresh with EBC Ultimax discs and EBC RedStuff pads. Only just starting to bed in, so taking it easy for a while :lol:


I like your wheels alot!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Marty

Jamie-V6 said:


> I like your wheels alot!!!!!! 8)


Cheers! I like them too


----------



## M13PUG

Fitted my Cree sidelights and Led number plate bulbs, looks much better! 8)


----------



## ryanmtt

Fixed my annoying radio (volume control)


----------



## ecofriendlyal

Finished changing the therostat. "a one hour job" which took 2 days, due too, having to drill out and stud extracter one cover screw,loosing my socket extention down into the engine bay, so had to jack up car and remove lower engine cover.Replace brocken dipstick tube and of course that dammed near imposssible bottom bolt.


----------



## Jay-225

Fitted my Bling kit and all engine bay covers, much better 










Although i am now looking at getting the inlet manifold polished then some red silicone hoses... where does it stop [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Jay-225 said:


> Fitted my Bling kit and all engine bay covers, much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i am now looking at getting the inlet manifold polished then some red silicone hoses... where does it stop [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nice Jay..must do mine... 

Today i arrived home from hong kong and had a great drive home, playing top gun tag with a vintage porsche 911 ducktail.. 

Damien.


----------



## Tagbartok

....had two new front tyres fitted and this afternoon I set about replacing the brake discs and pads. I've just sat down after completing the offside front and rear. I took my time but I still can't believe a garage allows three hours to do the lot. It's taken me four hours to do what I've done! Now I know which tools I need and what else to do I reckon I'll do the other side in two hours. At least I have the satisfaction of doing it myself and that nothing has been butchered by rushing.


----------



## ecofriendlyal

I got a personal message asking about my thermostat change so I thoguht I'de copy n past the reply here 

I got my thermostat from Audi, but forgot to order a new O ring, so used the old one which I rubbed the gunk off.. Yes the thermostat just pushes in and the O ring pushes in over it. The bottom bolt as you will have heard is a b******d. I got a 10mm sock with universal joint. THis arrived in the post the next morning!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290840139828? ... 000wt_1416

The dipstick tube will probably snap off. this also came the next day, so can recommend both these ebayers

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400339811248? ... 364wt_1164

Retreaving the socket from the unverbelly cover wasn't that bad in the end, Just undid 3 screws in the one side, pulled the cover down and used my magnetic telescopic thing to slide it towards me. I would definetly remmomend getting one that has the LED light on it!!!!!!! The bottom and top bolt are really in a dark place. I balanced the handle on the manifold with the magnetic/led head hanging down to illuminate the bolts. also I could have done with a longer ratched extention bar. Like in the maintenence guide. Have you had a good look at that? I followed the second one, the pics are a lot clearer. Of course you'll need a 1.5 ltr G13 (was G12, they changed the name) to top up. Once its all back together and you run the engine the coolant will drop as the bubbles come out of the system. I think that is all. I'll post this also to the forum in case anyoine else is interested.
Good luck AL


----------



## OeTT

fitted my Komfortblinker kit purchase through ebay.de. I have to say that radio removal keys are the work of the devil. Even with tape wrapped around them they seem to be specifically designed to slice your fingers to pieces long before the radio moves a mm. Apart from that all good. All this just to retro fit a feature found in my wife's diesel golf


----------



## New2AudiTT

OeTT said:


> fitted my Komfortblinker kit purchase through ebay.de. I have to say that radio removal keys are the work of the devil. Even with tape wrapped around them they seem to be specifically designed to slice your fingers to pieces long before the radio moves a mm. Apart from that all good. All this just to retro fit a feature found in my wife's diesel golf


I know the pain mate :lol:


----------



## GanXteR

Fitted my carbon rear valance and I've decided that my exhaust now looks abit wimpy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay-225

Removed the Ditchfinders and fitted a set of 4 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's.... only done a few mile but i swear i can notice a difference already, for 1 it no longer sounds like the wheel bearings are gone :lol:

Also sprayed the 3 lower bumper grills, a nice black now rather than faded black with lots of white spots 

Tyres :


























Grills :


----------



## staners1

Jay-225 said:


> Removed the Ditchfinders and fitted a set of 4 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's.... only done a few mile but i swear i can notice a difference already, for 1 it no longer sounds like the wheel bearings are gone :lol:
> 
> Also sprayed the 3 lower bumper grills, a nice black now rather than faded black with lots of white spots
> 
> Tyres :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grills :


Looking good mate I have got that tray off its immaculate


----------



## Jay-225

staners1 said:


> Looking good mate I have got that tray off its immaculate


Cheers mate 

You will probably notice a few bits in the pics above :lol: i seem to remember buying some Titanium xenons , full set of engine covers and load of other bits off a certain Staners1 

Give me a call later mate and we will sort out the other bits i want


----------



## TT Boycie

Just realised I passed my driving test 23 years ago today


----------



## staners1

Jay-225 said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate I have got that tray off its immaculate
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> You will probably notice a few bits in the pics above :lol: i seem to remember buying some Titanium xenons , full set of engine covers and load of other bits off a certain Staners1
> 
> Give me a call later mate and we will sort out the other bits i want
Click to expand...

 Haha it looks like my car just silver haha


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my oldguy dipstick handle...  And spaced my rear wheels out another 2mm..

Damien.


----------



## simno44

Today i...Tuck it upon my self to start a viral.










Well played to the US. May they get the answers they need.


----------



## MOUNTY

....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
Nice cruise on the way home.


----------



## captpicard

fitted my oem mudflaps  
very hard to source, but worth it.


----------



## Stealth69

Had my tyres fitted to my wheels....


----------



## simno44

MOUNTY said:


> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.


The TTshop is in Bradford!?? What!!!???

Edit: must learn to read.


----------



## Kprincess

simno44 said:


> MOUNTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTshop is in Bradford!?? What!!!???
> 
> Edit: must learn to read.
Click to expand...

And I thought they were in London :lol:


----------



## MOUNTY

simno44 said:


> MOUNTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTshop is in Bradford!?? What!!!???
> 
> Edit: must learn to read.
Click to expand...

Kempston , Bedford.
Woburn Ind Est :roll:


----------



## sussexbythesea

just had my first go with Liquid Leather Cleaner and Conditioner on my drivers seat 

Impressed with the depth of clean and the new leather smell...even on me :roll:

Think I will still need to get some Scuffmaster on the bolster.


----------



## maryanne1986

watching the London marathon, a film now the f1


----------



## JS53MES

Stealth69 said:


> Had my tyres fitted to my wheels....


Nice wheels 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

JS53MES said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my tyres fitted to my wheels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels 8)
Click to expand...

+1

Today , well sneaky yesterday finally after 1.5 years in my possession in my goody box fitted bling kit to my qs lovely really compliments the stainless upgrades in my bay. 

Damien.


----------



## gogs

Cleaned up the connectors from the exhaust sensors to try to cure my fault code :-(


----------



## Saleena41

captpicard said:


> fitted my oem mudflaps
> very hard to source, but worth it.


Where did you manage to get them? Are there any more left?


----------



## Saleena41

MOUNTY said:


> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.


I'm gonna be nosey...what did you have done?


----------



## MOUNTY

Saleena41 said:


> MOUNTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be nosey...what did you have done?
Click to expand...

Lots. Cambelt/water pump
Discs/pads
Main service
Wheel refurb

Where in Essex are you?


----------



## MOUNTY

Saleena41 said:


> MOUNTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be nosey...what did you have done?
Click to expand...

Photo on "post pic of your TT" thread


----------



## Saleena41

captpicard said:


> fitted my oem mudflaps
> very hard to source, but worth it.


Are there any more?


----------



## Saleena41

MOUNTY said:


> Saleena41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOUNTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Got the train from Colchester to Bedford to collect my 225 from the TT Shop.
> Nice cruise on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be nosey...what did you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots. Cambelt/water pump
> Discs/pads
> Main service
> Wheel refurb
> 
> Where in Essex are you?
Click to expand...

In Romford,what about you? Just realised, stupid question, Colchester, right. :roll:


----------



## andyaudi

Today I...

Nearly cried due to a collection of annoying rattles that have been coming and going in various locations inside my car. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gotta be fixed... Unless I just turn the tunes up even louder


----------



## viakruzis

I did this little mod this weekend...


----------



## Shootist

Well this weekend I replaced my thermostat, replaced the three pin plug on the alarm siren with a new one, modded my air box to a wak version and had to drill out some rusted bolts in an engine cover.


----------



## Kprincess

viakruzis said:


> I did this little mod this weekend...


Those aren't the correct centre caps for the alloys are they?.


----------



## Jay-225

Kprincess said:


> viakruzis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did this little mod this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the correct centre caps for the alloys are they?.
Click to expand...

They are reps hence the different center caps.


----------



## Kprincess

Jay-225 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viakruzis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did this little mod this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the correct centre caps for the alloys are they?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are reps hence the different center caps.
Click to expand...

.
They look more chrome and the wheels look alloy grey.


----------



## maryanne1986

kicked off at audi dealership


----------



## J•RED

maryanne1986 said:


> kicked off at audi dealership


Is this about the wheel bolt incident?


----------



## maryanne1986

no just after being promised I would get my car back this morning they called to say the part hasn't arrived and ill be getting it back tomorrow... I know I have a courtesy car but I was going to take the car to get the bolt sorted this afternoon as well as having it lowered, spaced and aligned and now I have to wait till the end of the week because im in uni, and I have training (Weights) and am not free until Friday, just very annoyed, we all hate being without our cars I understand that and im grateful I have a courtesy car but I just want my car back  its been in Audi up on ramps since Friday now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

if I don't get Smurf back tomorrow ill cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> no just after being promised I would get my car back this morning they called to say the part hasn't arrived and ill be getting it back tomorrow... I know I have a courtesy car but I was going to take the car to get the bolt sorted this afternoon as well as having it lowered, spaced and aligned and now I have to wait till the end of the week because im in uni, and I have training (Weights) and am not free until Friday, just very annoyed, we all hate being without our cars I understand that and im grateful I have a courtesy car but I just want my car back  its been in Audi up on ramps since Friday now [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> if I don't get Smurf back tomorrow ill cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thats shite dealers for you.

What are Amex springs on your pink description at the bottom?.


----------



## Skeee

_
What are  Amex  springs on your pink description at the bottom?._ 

Prob different to '*Amax*' springs! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

http://www.spring-loaded.co.uk/products ... ngs+-+Audi


----------



## maryanne1986

spelling error, just corrected


----------



## Kprincess

A-Max that's a new one

Was thinking apex :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> A-Max that's a new one
> 
> Was thinking apex :lol:


 cheers for spotting it haha :roll:


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-Max that's a new one
> 
> Was thinking apex :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for spotting it haha :roll:
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## Skeee

Princess only noticed it 'cos it was pink :lol: 
_Girls? :roll: _


----------



## viakruzis

Kprincess said:


> viakruzis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did this little mod this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the correct centre caps for the alloys are they?.
Click to expand...

Actually i refurbed the alloys and it had those horrible china center caps.

New ones are on their way


----------



## 4ndrew

Got a set of these for £70, need a refurb and the tyres are shot, but a bargain if you ask me! Only need two of em as I'm getting 9j for the rear.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

I received my stainless mirror adj surround from Brian AKA brnmurray.

many thanks Brian..love it.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And because of "John Don duggy's" persistence sorted out my dodgy looking manifold sensor wire.. :wink: Revenge for the bird pooh number plate cheek no doubt..lol

Damien.


----------



## carpet3

Tried out snow foam for the first time, seemed to work pretty well 

Hoping it's going to be nice this weekend (or nice enough) so I can give my car a decent cleaning.


----------



## maryanne1986

... am getting my smurf back :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :roll:    [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone

... bought car an MOT for it's 11th birthday present.


----------



## Kprincess

viakruzis said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viakruzis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did this little mod this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the correct centre caps for the alloys are they?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually i refurbed the alloys and it had those horrible china center caps.
> 
> New ones are on their way
Click to expand...

I have the same centre caps an they've always been silver chrome :?


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Princess only noticed it 'cos it was pink :lol:
> _Girls? :roll: _


No skeee, because I wanted to know the specs [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:


----------



## Skeee

Specs?


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Specs?


Oww my!!! What big eyes you have :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Had my car serviced and the rattly exhaust plate welded. Good as new


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> I received my stainless mirror adj surround from Brian AKA brnmurray.
> 
> many thanks Brian..love it.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> And because of "John Don duggy's" persistence sorted out my dodgy looking manifold sensor wire.. :wink: Revenge for the bird pooh number plate cheek no doubt..lol
> 
> Damien.


Pic needed to confirm... ;-)

Score now stands at 1 - 1

Sorting out my personal plate this week especially for you Don Damo 

And while I was outside in the sun, fitted this 8)



















John


----------



## BaueruTc

Today I made a very big decision! I called Pipewerx this morning and booked my TT in for a catback system. They are also going to fit my 200 cell sports cats at the same time. Will be getting the treatment in the middle of May! 

Now I never want to hear of people complaining about long journeys on these forums as the Pipewerx round trip for me is 726 miles!

This exhaust had better be good after that trek


----------



## Kprincess

My baby


----------



## Kprincess

BaueruTc said:


> Today I made a very big decision! I called Pipewerx this morning and booked my TT in for a catback system. They are also going to fit my 200 cell sports cats at the same time. Will be getting the treatment in the middle of May!
> 
> Now I never want to hear of people complaining about long journeys on these forums as the Pipewerx round trip for me is 726 miles!
> 
> This exhaust had better be good after that trek


Now thats a long journey for a set of pipes


----------



## sussexbythesea

made the most of the nice evening...

Got the TT out of the garage, filled up with Vpower Nitro+ (to give it a try :!: ), went for a decent drive
and took another photo :roll:



Peter


----------



## Travii

Wished I had a roadster......Seriously I did


----------



## mstew

Travii said:


> Wished I had a roadster......Seriously I did


If it helps at all I really enjoyed my quick blast down the A3 with the roof down and no traffic :twisted:


----------



## jamman

Well yesterday... sailed through MOT all good


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Well yesterday... sailed through MOT all good


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> My baby


KP what plans have you got for her?

Paul
p.s needs lowering


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP what plans have you got for her?
> 
> Paul
> p.s needs lowering
Click to expand...

Lots of plans Paul.

Got my coils overs to fit, full black leather interior swop, roof spoiler all painted and ready to fit, LED Door handles, foot well LEDS, FMIC to fit, need a 3" turbo hose, need Induction kit, Votex kit to fit, Need a Re Map, Alloy wheels to buy, spacers half purchased :lol:, Tie bars to still purchase, Relentless 3" Down pipe to fit and de cat to fit, cat back need a new one as the one I brought was damaged and the seller with a fight has to pay full amount and carriage back 

So much to do.

ow ow ow forgot the V6 boot spoiler


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP what plans have you got for her?
> 
> Paul
> p.s needs lowering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of plans Paul.
> 
> Got my coils overs to fit, full black leather interior swop, roof spoiler all painted and ready to fit, LED Door handles, foot well LEDS, FMIC to fit, need a 3" turbo hose, need Induction kit, Votex kit to fit, Need a Re Map, Alloy wheels to buy, spacers half purchased :lol:, Tie bars to still purchase, Relentless 3" Down pipe to fit and de cat to fit, cat back need a new one as the one I brought was damaged and the seller with a fight has to pay full amount and carriage back
> 
> So much to do.
> 
> ow ow ow forgot the V6 boot spoiler
Click to expand...

What, no under-body lighting?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Fitted adjustable tiebars...very fiddley to the point of being pain in the arse.

cheers.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my stainless mirror adj surround from Brian AKA brnmurray.
> 
> many thanks Brian..love it.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> And because of "John Don duggy's" persistence sorted out my dodgy looking manifold sensor wire.. :wink: Revenge for the bird pooh number plate cheek no doubt..lol
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic needed to confirm... ;-)
> 
> Score now stands at 1 - 1
> 
> Sorting out my personal plate this week especially for you Don Damo :-
> 
> And while I was outside in the sun, fitted this 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Nice John... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

What, no under-body lighting?

L.gif (9.63 KiB) Viewed 23 times

No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Kprincess said:


> What, no under-body lighting?
> 
> L.gif (9.63 KiB) Viewed 23 times
> 
> No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law :wink:


That'll be the Style Police. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## owdee tt nl

I started building my custom rear seat delete with subwoofer in the middle


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP what plans have you got for her?
> 
> Paul
> p.s needs lowering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of plans Paul.
> 
> Got my coils overs to fit, full black leather interior swop, roof spoiler all painted and ready to fit, LED Door handles, foot well LEDS, FMIC to fit, need a 3" turbo hose, need Induction kit, Votex kit to fit, Need a Re Map, Alloy wheels to buy, spacers half purchased :lol:, Tie bars to still purchase, Relentless 3" Down pipe to fit and de cat to fit, cat back need a new one as the one I brought was damaged and the seller with a fight has to pay full amount and carriage back
> 
> So much to do.
> 
> ow ow ow forgot the V6 boot spoiler
Click to expand...

  wow! Lots to do then! Have you got the full Votex kit?

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

Mondo said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, no under-body lighting?
> 
> L.gif (9.63 KiB) Viewed 23 times
> 
> No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be the Style Police. [smiley=stop.gif]
Click to expand...

Never heard of them but I feel it just a money making scheme when the catch someone using them and give them a fine.


----------



## Kprincess

Lots of plans Paul.

Got my coils overs to fit, full black leather interior swop, roof spoiler all painted and ready to fit, LED Door handles, foot well LEDS, FMIC to fit, need a 3" turbo hose, need Induction kit, Votex kit to fit, Need a Re Map, Alloy wheels to buy, spacers half purchased :lol:, Tie bars to still purchase, Relentless 3" Down pipe to fit and de cat to fit, cat back need a new one as the one I brought was damaged and the seller with a fight has to pay full amount and carriage back 

So much to do.

ow ow ow forgot the V6 boot spoiler [/quote]

 wow! Lots to do then! Have you got the full Votex kit?

Paul[/quote]

Got the complete kit but sold the rear boot spoiler as it looks too square :lol:

All should have been done in stages but with the insurance issue now has to get done together minus a few things.


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, no under-body lighting?
> L.gif (9.63 KiB) Viewed 23 times
> No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be the Style Police. [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of them but I feel it just a money making scheme when the catch someone using them and give them a fine.
Click to expand...

 I'm fairly sure they're not illegal. That's not to say that they shouldn't be of course. :lol: _
I actually think they look quite cool, on a Citreon Saxo, if you're 17. :lol: _

_One of mates/colleagues had them on his Supra, but then he wasn't much older than 17 and acted a lot younger than 17 most of the time. :roll: _


----------



## Kprincess

No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law

That'll be the Style Police. 
Never heard of them but I feel it just a money making scheme when the catch someone using them and give them a fine.
I'm fairly sure they're not illegal. That's not to say that they shouldn't be of course. 
I actually think they look quite cool, on a Citreon Saxo, if you're 17.

One of mates/colleagues had them on his Supra, but then he wasn't much older than 17 and acted a lot younger than 17 most of the time.

Bet if you were 17 again you'd have um all over and inside the vehicle :wink: :-*


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law
> 
> That'll be the Style Police.
> Never heard of them but I feel it just a money making scheme when the catch someone using them and give them a fine.
> I'm fairly sure they're not illegal. That's not to say that they shouldn't be of course.
> I actually think they look quite cool, on a Citreon Saxo, if you're 17.
> 
> One of mates/colleagues had them on his Supra, but then he wasn't much older than 17 and acted a lot younger than 17 most of the time.
> 
> Bet if you were 17 again you'd have um all over and inside the vehicle :wink: :-*


my dads a copper and he said that if the lights are on when driving they are illegal and you will get done!
however if parked up obviously not!

I agree the KP, waste of time and money


----------



## mstew

Fitted my V1 custom cup holder which turned out beautifully  no pics for now, still prototyping...


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> No love, I'd rather not get done for having neon lights under my baby which are Illegal in the eyes of the law
> 
> That'll be the Style Police.
> Never heard of them but I feel it just a money making scheme when the catch someone using them and give them a fine.
> I'm fairly sure they're not illegal. That's not to say that they shouldn't be of course.
> I actually think they look quite cool, on a Citreon Saxo, if you're 17.
> 
> One of mates/colleagues had them on his Supra, but then he wasn't much older than 17 and acted a lot younger than 17 most of the time.
> 
> Bet if you were 17 again you'd have um all over and inside the vehicle :wink: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> my dads a copper and he said that if the lights are on when driving they are illegal and you will get done!
> however if parked up obviously not!
> 
> I agree the KP, waste of time and money
Click to expand...

Ladies and gents, be careful what is said on the forum :lol:

If its illegal strictly pm's :wink:


----------



## Kprincess

mstew said:


> Fitted my V1 custom cup holder which turned out beautifully  no pics for now, still prototyping...


Very smart


----------



## mstew

Kprincess said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my V1 custom cup holder which turned out beautifully  no pics for now, still prototyping...
> 
> 
> 
> Very smart
Click to expand...

With integrated TT logo :roll: just pricing up parts to look at costs.


----------



## groove65

Finalised the deal on my new Moro Blue TT 225  and sorted cheap second car insurance through Adrian Flux - happy choppy


----------



## captpicard

Fitted my osir v2 ring .


----------



## Nikos3008

Fitted a forge 008 and new n75 valve...car feels like new!!!


----------



## Kprincess

mstew said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my V1 custom cup holder which turned out beautifully  no pics for now, still prototyping...
> 
> 
> 
> Very smart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With integrated TT logo :roll: just pricing up parts to look at costs.
Click to expand...

I've seen the same ring somewhere :? 
When I remember I will let you know


----------



## mstew

Kprincess said:


> I've seen the same ring somewhere :?
> When I remember I will let you know


I doubt it, I've havn't even finished this first one :roll:


----------



## Kprincess

mstew said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the same ring somewhere :?
> When I remember I will let you know
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, I've havn't even finished this first one :roll:
Click to expand...

Scroll down It looks similar doesn't it :roll: 
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... e_adapter/


----------



## mstew

Kprincess said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the same ring somewhere :?
> When I remember I will let you know
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, I've havn't even finished this first one :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scroll down It looks similar doesn't it :roll:
> http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... e_adapter/
Click to expand...

Haha, yes I made some of those to sell, but I am talking about a cup holder! Think you need to get your eyes tested :lol: sorry!


----------



## Kprincess

If you read the above from the top then we're talking about the gauge ring smart arse :lol:


----------



## mstew

I never mentioned the vent rings.....you must have read it from my sig.


----------



## Kprincess

mstew said:


> I never mentioned the vent rings.....you must have read it from my sig.


Doh [smiley=bomb.gif]

Yeah  :lol:


----------



## Skeee




----------



## TTSPORT666

Got nice healthy 291 on the liquid, and got a fedex email to say my new 630 siemens injectors are winging their way to their destination. 

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

With all the excitement I was lost deep in lala land :lol:


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> Got nice healthy 291 on the liquid, and got a fedex email to say my new 630 siemens injectors are winging their way to their destination.
> 
> Damien.


I here Mondo saying faulty MAF :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Got a nice genuine 271 on the liquid because recently it has been massively over reading, and got a fedex email to say my new 630 semen sprayers are winging their way to their destination.
> 
> Damien.


 :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt

Fitted my liquid gauge in the centre vent and have no visible cables 

Really easy to install took about 20 mins most of that was waiting for the glue to dry

Ryan


----------



## maryanne1986

am waiting for my car to be lowered and spaced


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a nice genuine 271 on the liquid because recently it has been massively over reading, and got a fedex email to say my new 630 semen sprayers are winging their way to their destination.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Damien.

I must admit i am really impressed by the cars extra wodge of torque higher up the rev range...cannot stop smiling.  Looking forward to "rewak" day soon.


----------



## silverback77

Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.

Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.


----------



## neilc

Looking awesome Kris......The best looking MK1 on this forum , do you know what I think so


----------



## silverback77

neilc said:


> Looking awesome Kris......The best looking MK1 on this forum , do you know what I think so


Thanks Neil , although thanks in part needs to go to you as creator , i'm just tweaking


----------



## Duggy

silverback77 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome Kris......The best looking MK1 on this forum , do you know what I think so
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Neil , although thanks in part needs to go to you as creator , i'm just tweaking
Click to expand...

You so need to bring this down to the RR day Kris, I was robbed of seeing it last year, as Neil was in the S3

John


----------



## silverback77

Duggy said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome Kris......The best looking MK1 on this forum , do you know what I think so
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Neil , although thanks in part needs to go to you as creator , i'm just tweaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You so need to bring this down to the RR day Kris, I was robbed of seeing it last year, as Neil was in the S3
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Names down John so you will get to see it

Kris


----------



## Duggy

silverback77 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome Kris......The best looking MK1 on this forum , do you know what I think so
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Neil , although thanks in part needs to go to you as creator , i'm just tweaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You so need to bring this down to the RR day Kris, I was robbed of seeing it last year, as Neil was in the S3
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Names down John so you will get to see it
> 
> Kris
Click to expand...

Oops, must have missed that

John


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.


Hello lovely looking tt

how low is it, any spacers, what size wheels thanks


----------



## oldguy

what are those wheels ?

Very Nice !


----------



## BaueruTc

silverback77 said:


> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.


Your car looks amazing in those pictures, Such a nice colour.

Today I booked my car into the bodyshop to get Brendans group buy rear window spoiler and V6 spoiler extension painted and fitted. Dropping them off next Wednesday and hope to get them fitted the folllowing week before my long journey down the road for my Pipewerx exhaust. 8)


----------



## silverback77

Kprincess said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely looking tt
> 
> how low is it, any spacers, what size wheels thanks
Click to expand...

Hi Princess , its sitting 60mm at the moment on Bilstein PSS coilovers with spacers 20 on the back and 15 front on 18's.


----------



## silverback77

oldguy said:


> what are those wheels ?
> 
> Very Nice !


They are 3SDM 0.01's 18inch


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely looking tt
> 
> how low is it, any spacers, what size wheels thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Princess , its sitting 60mm at the moment on Bilstein PSS coilovers with spacers 20 on the back and 15 front on 18's.
Click to expand...

Hiya, thats sitting "Perfect" [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any issues with speed bumps or Tyres catching?.

Oh and is that 60mm front and rear.

Thanks


----------



## maryanne1986

cluk you audi dealership mwhahahhaha :lol:

making out I needed a new hub because of a snapped bolt ... my local garage sorted it free of charge and fitted my springs and spacers what legends!!! :lol: result :mrgreen: 

a very happy girl at the moment :mrgreen:


----------



## Skeee

I think you spelled that wrong!









It's S T E A L E R S H I P. :lol: 
_Or did I mean cluk? :roll: _


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> I think you spelled that wrong!
> 
> It's S T E A L E R S H I P. :lol:
> _Or did I mean cluk? :roll: _


im not one to swear haha buy you know what I meant haha 

im like a Cheshire cat this evening, however unfortunately I havnt picked it up yet as I have been in uni but tomorrow following ick up at 9am, ill be able to post my first pics up of Smurf since I bought her !! oh theres exciting Skeee :mrgreen: 

iv waiting for all these bits to be done before I take pics :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Detailed my wheels and added some bbs genuine transfers i have had for a while. Think they look ok.. 

Damien.


----------



## MOUNTY

Phoned Colchester Audi to book in my TT for coil-pack recall.
Very helpful and will be done on Saturday 8am then the rest of the weekend off to enjoy


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Detailed my wheels and added some bbs genuine transfers i have had for a while. Think they look ok..
> 
> Damien.


Damo,

the detail is fab but the transfer just looks "ok"...but also a bit odd. I don't think I've ever seen BBS wheels with their logo afixed that way. Almost gives them a "rep" look.

bob


----------



## markypoo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Detailed my wheels and added some bbs genuine transfers i have had for a while. Think they look ok..
> 
> Damien.


The badge Police will be after you :roll: They're NOT genuine BBS Touche :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2

markypoo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed my wheels and added some bbs genuine transfers i have had for a while. Think they look ok..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The badge Police will be after you :roll: They're NOT genuine BBS Touche :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry Damo but Im with Mark on this one... OEM+ Police are forgetting their own rules! :roll:



TTSPORT666 said:


> is a no no in the oem plus rulebook [smiley=book2.gif] , page one paragraph 3... No additional badges shall be used in addition to oem spec... [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Damien.


ps Black & Avus vs Blue


----------



## Kprincess

TTSPORT666 said:


> Detailed my wheels and added some bbs genuine transfers i have had for a while. Think they look ok..
> 
> Damien.


Gorgeous alloys  
If only they were cheap to buy


----------



## Kprincess

markypoo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed my wheels and added some bbs genuine transfers i have had for a while. Think they look ok..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The badge Police will be after you :roll: They're NOT genuine BBS Touche :lol:
Click to expand...

FAKE :?: :?:


----------



## silverback77

Princess

Yeh not going to lie the tyres do catch now and again but nothing excesive , only potholes can cause it really and you do have to avoid speed bumps as you have to crawl over them. 60mm front and rear.


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Princess
> 
> Yeh not going to lie the tyres do catch now and again but nothing excesive , only potholes can cause it really and you do have to avoid speed bumps as you have to crawl over them. 60mm front and rear.


oh  
Thank you for your honesty silverback77, maybe it will have to be a little higher then  50mm drop perhaps - as there are millions of speed bumps where I live and some are really high or low depending on which way I'm going.

Still looks the best drop so far 

Thank you for your reply all the same 

kp


----------



## silverback77

Kprincess said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess
> 
> Yeh not going to lie the tyres do catch now and again but nothing excesive , only potholes can cause it really and you do have to avoid speed bumps as you have to crawl over them. 60mm front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> Thank you for your honesty silverback77, maybe it will have to be a little higher then  50mm drop perhaps - as there are millions of speed bumps where I live and some are really high or low depending on which way I'm going.
> 
> Still looks the best drop so far
> 
> Thank you for your reply all the same
> 
> kp
Click to expand...

If it was my daily drive i would probably take it up a notch , but being as it only comes out at the weekends i'll think i'll leave it 8)


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess
> 
> Yeh not going to lie the tyres do catch now and again but nothing excesive , only potholes can cause it really and you do have to avoid speed bumps as you have to crawl over them. 60mm front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> Thank you for your honesty silverback77, maybe it will have to be a little higher then  50mm drop perhaps - as there are millions of speed bumps where I live and some are really high or low depending on which way I'm going.
> 
> Still looks the best drop so far
> 
> Thank you for your reply all the same
> 
> If it was my daily drive i would probably take it up a notch , but being as it only comes out at the weekends i'll think i'll leave it 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No no, I was referring to what I'm going to have :wink:


----------



## silverback77

Princess

Yeh i understood what you meant :lol: dont worry , i just meant i could understand someone who used it every day may find it a little impractical but for my use its fine and it looks sexy as hell :wink:


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Princess
> 
> Yeh i understood what you meant :lol: dont worry , i just meant i could understand someone who used it every day may find it a little impractical but for my use its fine and *it looks sexy as hell * :wink:


I know I'm so so so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gram TT

silverback77 said:


> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.


Very nice!

I noticed you have bilstein pss coilovers. To get the stance you have in the photos, have you removed the helper springs and adjusters (rear). I'm very interested in these coilovers, do you have the B14 or B16's. I've read that these coilovers lower the car 20-50mm front and rear, do you have yours set as low as possible.


----------



## silverback77

Kprincess said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess
> 
> Yeh i understood what you meant :lol: dont worry , i just meant i could understand someone who used it every day may find it a little impractical but for my use its fine and *it looks sexy as hell * :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm so so so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Time and cash will tell , i'm sure you will get where you want to be in the end


----------



## silverback77

Gram TT said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I noticed you have bilstein pss coilovers. To get the stance you have in the photos, have you removed the helper springs and adjusters (rear). I'm very interested in these coilovers, do you have the B14 or B16's. I've read that these coilovers lower the car 20-50mm front and rear, do you have yours set as low as possible.
Click to expand...

Thanks , i have B16's and yeh the helper springs are abscent and i do have them on the lowest setting , grip grip and more grip :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess
> 
> Yeh i understood what you meant :lol: dont worry , i just meant i could understand someone who used it every day may find it a little impractical but for my use its fine and *it looks sexy as hell * :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm so so so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time and cash will tell , i'm sure you will get where you want to be in the end
Click to expand...

I have the coilovers and votex kit but not wheels and spacers yet and only worried how low to drop it as I have heard stories of sump damage and springs snapping. you understand, lucky you use it for the weekend only.


----------



## TTSPORT666

silverback77 said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear light symetry done , 6000k Xenons fitted to match sidelight LED's, engine bay sorted and another application of Zymol platinum canuba.
> 
> Next get the front bumper resprayed,the never ending quest for perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I noticed you have bilstein pss coilovers. To get the stance you have in the photos, have you removed the helper springs and adjusters (rear). I'm very interested in these coilovers, do you have the B14 or B16's. I've read that these coilovers lower the car 20-50mm front and rear, do you have yours set as low as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks , i have B16's and yeh the helper springs are abscent and i do have them on the lowest setting , grip grip and more grip :lol:
Click to expand...

Did you change the b14's for b16's? Neil fitted b14's to her? 

Damien.


----------



## silverback77

Damien

My bad only 2 months into ownership so still learning about exactly what has been fitted to her , i'm getting there though


----------



## silverback77

Princess

Best play it on the safe side  where ever you choose to set them you will notice a big differance to the the standard set up , you'll love it i'm sure


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Princess
> 
> Best play it on the safe side  where ever you choose to set them you will notice a big differance to the the standard set up , you'll love it i'm sure


Thanks silverback77 

Good luck with your 2month young toy :wink:


----------



## silverback77

Kprincess said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess
> 
> Best play it on the safe side  where ever you choose to set them you will notice a big differance to the the standard set up , you'll love it i'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks silverback77
> 
> Good luck with your 2month young toy :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks , is your TT back on the road now?


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess
> 
> Best play it on the safe side  where ever you choose to set them you will notice a big differance to the the standard set up , you'll love it i'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks silverback77
> 
> Good luck with your 2month young toy :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks , is your TT back on the road now?
Click to expand...

She's on the road but needs some work re the cock up the insurance repairer made but running better and more responsive now that I've replaced the two rear shocks with more gripy gripy  
Can't wait to get the coil overs fitted, leathers swopped to blackones I have spare, roof spoiler, body kit, lots of extras 
May even go full spray job depending on how rich I get lol
Oven bake sprayed for £800 and may even go metalic. she needs a treat after the crap we've been through and the little grazes from dodgy drivers.
What do you think?.


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks silverback77  Good luck with your 2month young toy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , is your TT back on the road now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's on the road but needs some work re the cock up the insurance repairer made but running better and more responsive now that I've replaced the two rear shocks with more grippy grippy
> Can't wait to get the coil overs fitted, leathers swapped to black ones I have spare, roof spoiler, body kit, lots of extras  May even go full spray job depending on how rich I get lol Oven bake sprayed for £800 and may even go metallic. she needs a treat after the crap we've been through and the little grazes from dodgy drivers.
> 
> *What do you think?*
Click to expand...

Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:


----------



## Kprincess

*What do you think?*[/quote] 
Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:[/quote]

I'm addicted now 

:lol:


----------



## silverback77

Kprincess said:


> *What do you think?*


Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:[/quote]

I'm addicted now 

Well as a fellow car nut i am going to be severely biased and say go for it . Not sure if you any where near to Dudley but their is a VAG meet up on sunday night , the JDM have put an invite out to local VAG owners for a jap versus german should be little better than songs of praise :lol: 
E

:lol:[/quote]


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> *What do you think?*





Skeee said:


> Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:





Kprincess said:


> I'm addicted now  :lol:


Modding. Bling and excessive forum use?


----------



## Kprincess

silverback77 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you think?*
> 
> 
> 
> Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:
Click to expand...

I'm addicted now 

Well as a fellow car nut i am going to be severely biased and say go for it . Not sure if you any where near to Dudley but their is a VAG meet up on sunday night , the JDM have put an invite out to local VAG owners for a jap versus german should be little better than songs of praise :lol: 
E

:lol:[/quote][/quote]

Good answer :wink:

I'm 30 minutes away so see where I'm at and if I feel up to it


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you think?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm addicted now  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modding. Bling and excessive forum use?
Click to expand...

Some of us just can't help it :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Better on a car than drink or drugs :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you think?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you spend too much time on the Forum? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm addicted now  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modding. Bling and excessive forum use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us just can't help it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Better on a car than drink or drugs :wink:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Kprincess

Recieved two wanted blings off James and another forum member with thanks and only going to pic of the Dip Stick tube as the other is a surprise ...  ... shussh ... :wink: ...
Very happy...
Thank you


----------



## Rich196

So today I come back to the great members on the TT forum even when I own a BMW. Why....

Well today I mapped my 135i, with a cobb access port. So of course I need the logs check who do I come back to, WAK and Frase. Two of the more help and friendly people I know in the car world.

Just so you know stock figures are 300 bhp and ftlb. With the map and a FMIC I am looking for 380bhp and over 400ftlb.

And a picture after I detailed it the other day!


----------



## Kprincess

Rich196 said:


> So today I come back to the great members on the TT forum even when I own a BMW. Why....
> 
> Well today I mapped my 135i, with a cobb access port. So of course I need the logs check who do I come back to, WAK and Frase. Two of the more help and friendly people I know in the car world.
> 
> Just so you know stock figures are 300 bhp and ftlb. With the map and a FMIC I am looking for 380bhp and over 400ftlb.
> 
> And a picture after I detailed it the other day!


Very impressive but I still hate the 1 series as a "friend" one and it's all electrical issues :lol:
ps 300 stock    that a TT gobbler :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mstew

Impulse bought some new wheels for the TT, they're oem with lots of tread left and all for £150....hope they're good! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc

Popped into Audi and ordered new injector cups and the injector seals (top and bottom). Also ordered two new cat gaskets for my new sports cats which will be getting fitted by Pipewerx when I am down getting my cat back made.

All in £55 for Audi today, Parts should be with me next week.

Also picked up my V6 Valance from the courier company today which I am away out to fit in the pouring rain as I am kind of impatient!


----------



## gogs

Started demodding :-(


----------



## Kprincess

gogs said:


> Started demodding :-(


Why :?:


----------



## JS53MES

Today i'll be heading into Revo to get the Stage 2 map tweaked. Hopefully i'll be leaving with a big grin on my face.


----------



## JS53MES

gogs said:


> Started demodding :-(


you selling up Gogs?


----------



## Duggy

Finally got my ass into gear and sorted my new number plate out :lol:










Thanks Gary (Coope) 

John


----------



## nimrod2410

Had car MOT's [passed] then trashed an alloy reversing out of garage, feck feck and fecking feck.


----------



## Duggy

nimrod2410 said:


> Had car MOT's [passed] then trashed an alloy reversing out of garage, feck feck and fecking feck.


----------



## Nikos3008

Fitted forge short shifter to go with my forge big knob, cracking mod   

Sounds a little bit clunkier than oem when changing gear but only noticeable when engine off so doesnt really matter


----------



## maryanne1986

today I got my car back  lowered and spaced!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Typhhon

Picked up my hire car from Munich Airport.....big thanks to Avis for this alternative to a Eco Slug 3 Series



Spent the day at Ingolstadt

And a few hours at BMW Welt





Spotted this in the car park


and one of these....


----------



## Slackadder

.... Managed to finally get the stuck cd out of the head unit. One of the (small) things I missed when buying the car. Actually two discs retrieved.... Invaders Must Die was one of them... A joke there somewhere!!!

I now have stacker and single slot..... Result!!

Anthony


----------



## sussexbythesea

just fitted Brendans great little 'black gearknob surround screw kit', nice improvement on the 
tarnished OEM ones 

and, as has been said before, actually noticed for myself just how crap the rubber OEM gear gaiter is :roll: :!:


----------



## Skeee

Slackadder said:


> .... Managed to finally get the stuck cd out of the head unit. One of the (small) things I missed when buying the car. Actually two discs retrieved.... *Invaders Must Die* was one of them... A joke there somewhere!!!
> I now have stacker and single slot..... Result!!
> Anthony


 Prev owner had good taste!


----------



## Kprincess

Recieved Brendanb's Goregeous Stainless Steel Engine Bling Kit with all fixings.
Quality guaranteed and a must for lost engine bay cover clips as the plastic ones look poopies.


----------



## Duggy

Scanned the car, no faults found 

John


----------



## TTQ2K2

Duggy said:


> Scanned the car, no faults found
> 
> John


^^^ must not of been a TT.  

cheers


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Today I fitted a new EGT sensor, plus rear discs and pads. Sensor was seriously holding the car back as the Liquid gauge confirmed  now have my car back to her best and now fault code free  woohoo.


----------



## Duggy

TTQ2K2 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scanned the car, no faults found
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ must not of been a TT.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Been lucky with this one so far... 

Just had to order some rear dampers mind... 

John


----------



## Duggy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Today I fitted a new EGT sensor, plus rear discs and pads. Sensor was seriously holding the car back as the Liquid gauge confirmed  now have my car back to her best and now fault code free  woohoo.


What did you pay for the rear discs and pads?

Mine are close to needing doing

John


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Recieved Brendanb's Goregeous Stainless Steel Engine Bling Kit with all fixings.
> Quality guaranteed and a must for lost engine bay cover clips as the plastic ones look poopies.


Get them off the table and onto the car :lol:

John


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Duggy said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I fitted a new EGT sensor, plus rear discs and pads. Sensor was seriously holding the car back as the Liquid gauge confirmed  now have my car back to her best and now fault code free  woohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you pay for the rear discs and pads?
> 
> Mine are close to needing doing
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hi Duggy

I just run standard rears so ended up going to Euro car parts for a Eicher rear discs and pagid pads. Came to £76 but if you order before the 30th and input the code 'monthsend25' you get 25% off. Ended up paying £57 all told. Not bad. Just make sure you have a wind back tool or a some kinda clamp to help wind the piston back


----------



## Duggy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I fitted a new EGT sensor, plus rear discs and pads. Sensor was seriously holding the car back as the Liquid gauge confirmed  now have my car back to her best and now fault code free  woohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you pay for the rear discs and pads?
> 
> Mine are close to needing doing
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Duggy
> 
> I just run standard rears so ended up going to Euro car parts for a Eicher rear discs and pagid pads. Came to £76 but if you order before the 30th and input the code 'monthsend25' you get 25% off. Ended up paying £57 all told. Not bad. Just make sure you have a wind back tool or a some kinda clamp to help wind the piston back
Click to expand...

Cheers 

For a change the garage is doing them, as its going in for rear arb, springs and dampers at the same time

John


----------



## sussexbythesea

done something sooo many have done before....

Tried and tested, 20mm spacers on the rear 15mm on the front 



Peter


----------



## Kprincess

Duggy said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recieved Brendanb's Goregeous Stainless Steel Engine Bling Kit with all fixings.
> Quality guaranteed and a must for lost engine bay cover clips as the plastic ones look poopies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get them off the table and onto the car :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hello John,

Try telling the one upstairs to stop the rain tipping down :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> today I got my car back  lowered and spaced!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Still no pictures hun x


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recieved Brendanb's Goregeous Stainless Steel Engine Bling Kit with all fixings.
> Quality guaranteed and a must for lost engine bay cover clips as the plastic ones look poopies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get them off the table and onto the car :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello John,
> 
> Try telling the one upstairs to stop the rain tipping down :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: the suns out here...

John


----------



## Kprincess

Typical wet here and gorgeous sun in other cities.

I was getting else out the way and thought I'd have a crack at using a drill :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Typical wet here and gorgeous sun in other cities.
> 
> I was getting else out the way and thought I'd have a crack at using a drill :lol:


Is that dangerous? ;-)

It's easy, shouldn't take you long and will look soooo much better than the crappy oem plastic ones!

Just remember to keep an Allen key in the car ;-)

John


----------



## Kprincess

Duggy said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical wet here and gorgeous sun in other cities.
> 
> I was getting else out the way and thought I'd have a crack at using a drill :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that dangerous? ;-)
> 
> It's easy, shouldn't take you long and will look soooo much better than the crappy oem plastic ones!
> 
> Just remember to keep an Allen key in the car ;-)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Suns out again Yaay


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical wet here and gorgeous sun in other cities.
> 
> I was getting else out the way and thought I'd have a crack at using a drill :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that dangerous? ;-)
> 
> It's easy, shouldn't take you long and will look soooo much better than the crappy oem plastic ones!
> 
> Just remember to keep an Allen key in the car ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suns out again Yaay
Click to expand...

Go for it!!!!!


----------



## Tomm

Cleaned it after someone broke in :evil:

and finally fitted this...










It's made the car drive so much better!


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I went for a drive. First time in almost a month! It was good.
I ended up an Halfords and bought some spray paint for my spoiler extension, so when the sun came out this afternoon I was busy sanding and painting.
Hopefully tomorrow I'll be lacquering and fitting.


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical wet here and gorgeous sun in other cities.
> I was getting else out the way and* thought I'd have a crack at using a drill* :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that dangerous? ;-)
> It's easy, shouldn't take you long and will look soooo much better than the crappy oem plastic ones!
> Just remember to keep an Allen key in the car ;-)
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suns out again Yaay
Click to expand...

 Shall I dial 112 now or will you!


----------



## Kprincess

[/quote]

How on earth do you do that smiley face thing :lol:

DIdn't fit um today but maybe tomorrow :wink: 
Will let you know if the paramedics were called out


----------



## Love_iTT

Started my TT up for the first time in over a year!! :wink:

Graham


----------



## gogs

Test drove a mk2


----------



## New2AudiTT

Tomm said:


> Cleaned it after someone broke in :evil:
> 
> and finally fitted this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's made the car drive so much better!


and what does it do pls?


----------



## carpet3

Put some Gtechniq G1 on my windows and I1 on the roof


----------



## Kprincess

New2AudiTT said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned it after someone broke in :evil:
> 
> and finally fitted this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's made the car drive so much better!
> 
> 
> 
> and what does it do pls?
Click to expand...

clutch pedal switch


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

gogs said:


> Test drove a mk2


So how did it compare fella?


----------



## owdee tt nl

Changed my rear differential fluid and transaxle/front differential fluids with redline fluids 8)


----------



## gogs

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test drove a mk2
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it compare fella?
Click to expand...

At the risk of being flamed "I quite liked it" :-o


----------



## The Blue Bandit

gogs said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test drove a mk2
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it compare fella?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the risk of being flamed "I quite liked it" :-o
Click to expand...

... hang your head in shame Gordon ...


----------



## Tomm

Kprincess said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned it after someone broke in :evil:
> 
> and finally fitted this...
> 
> Photo Removed
> 
> It's made the car drive so much better!
> 
> 
> 
> and what does it do pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clutch pedal switch
Click to expand...

Exactly right. I had a over revving problem on gear changes. This switch stopped that and made the car feel so much better


----------



## roddy

i have a problem with that as well  ,, my mechanic was trying to tell me that it was the thrust bearing sticking !!! :? .......... can that switch be checked on vagcom


----------



## gogs

The Blue Bandit said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test drove a mk2
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it compare fella?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the risk of being flamed "I quite liked it" :-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... hang your head in shame Gordon ...
Click to expand...

Consider it done :-(


----------



## TTSPORT666

At the risk of being flamed "I quite liked it" :-o[/quote]

... hang your head in shame Gordon ...  [/quote]

Consider it done :-([/quote]

:lol:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Did you like it enough to do anything about it Gogs?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Think Gordon's gona keep that to himself... :lol: They drive really well just very bland to look at? :?

Gordon you got some new wheels yet? 

Damien.


----------



## maryanne1986

Finally took a few pics and put them up on here  only took 3 weeks


----------



## gogs

I've gone as far as working out trade in etc, not signed anything as yet

No new wheels fitted Damien


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I got my car back  lowered and spaced!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no pictures hun x
Click to expand...

they are up


----------



## mullum

maryanne1986 said:


> Finally took a few pics and put them up on here  only took 3 weeks


Where though ?


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally took a few pics and put them up on here  only took 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Where though ?
Click to expand...

On her pc lol :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986

Here lol

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328042


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my number plate again :roll:

Tightened my upper boost hose, as slight noise when under strain and cold 

Replaced my black bling kit, as the screws were showing signs of rust  now they are shiny stainless 

Cleaned the engine covers and gave my charge pipe a quick polish... :roll:

John


----------



## Kprincess

Duggy said:


> Fitted my number plate again :roll:
> 
> Tightened my upper boost hose, as slight noise when under strain and cold
> 
> Replaced my black bling kit, as the screws were showing signs of rust  now they are shiny stainless
> 
> Cleaned the engine covers and gave my charge pipe a quick polish... :roll:
> 
> John


Duggy, what did you polish the charge pipe with ?


----------



## Tomm

roddy said:


> i have a problem with that as well  ,, my mechanic was trying to tell me that it was the thrust bearing sticking !!! :? .......... can that switch be checked on vagcom


I think it can be checked on Vag com, I only say that as I think i recall reading on here you can.

My switch was £12/£15 odd quid and to be honest I didn't think it would make any difference but it certainly did!

It is very easy to change your self, the most time consuming part is putting the lower dash back on, swapping and fitting the switch is seriously about 5 minutes if that.


----------



## Bucky

Gave her a clean.......stay away dirt :evil:


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted my bling kit from Brendan 








Just ordered a polished cover and dipstick handle from oldguy.
Just need to fit my red N75/DV hoses, red upper boost hoses, polished charge pipe and polished inlet manifold, new coolant bottle then the engine bay is done 
Then fit the 3" downpipe and sportscat and hg motorsport fmic/ injectors that's sat in my spare room then it's stage 2 time.
I've got more mods in my spare room than on the car :lol:


----------



## carpet3

Gave her a clean today, all ready for when she goes in for a paint touch up on Tuesday


----------



## roddy

Tomm said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a problem with that as well  ,, my mechanic was trying to tell me that it was the thrust bearing sticking !!! :? .......... can that switch be checked on vagcom
> 
> 
> 
> I think it can be checked on Vag com, I only say that as I think i recall reading on here you can.
> 
> My switch was £12/£15 odd quid and to be honest I didn't think it would make any difference but it certainly did!
> 
> It is very easy to change your self, the most time consuming part is putting the lower dash back on, swapping and fitting the switch is seriously about 5 minutes if that.
Click to expand...

thanks mate,,, i see you have 2 switches in your picture ???,,,, is it / they OEM


----------



## mullum

Tried to fit a bling kit - failed

Tried to fit an R8 Shift Gate - failed !

Tried to fit some Osir wing mirrors - failed !

Tried to fit an Osir Orbit surround - failed !

Gave up after almost busting the ashtray - went for a drive instead - much more fun !


----------



## 4ndrew

mullum said:


> Tried to fit a bling kit - failed
> 
> Tried to fit an R8 Shift Gate - failed !
> 
> Tried to fit some Osir wing mirrors - failed !
> 
> Tried to fit an Osir Orbit surround - failed !
> 
> Gave up after almost busting the ashtray / went for a drive instead - good fun !


What happened? Bling kit and shift gate are simple 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum

4ndrew said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to fit a bling kit - failed
> 
> Tried to fit an R8 Shift Gate - failed !
> 
> Tried to fit some Osir wing mirrors - failed !
> 
> Tried to fit an Osir Orbit surround - failed !
> 
> Gave up after almost busting the ashtray / went for a drive instead - good fun !
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? Bling kit and shift gate are simple
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Bling kit - couldn't remove a screw from the battery cover (more than likely bent by someone who was too lazy to remove the screws NOT ME), so gave up :-/

R8 Shift gate - doesnt work with a shaft (I have a nice Osir cf shaft & cf knob)

I think I prefer a shaft and gaitor so I'll flog the gate ...


----------



## Jay-225

Gave the car a wash and decided as it was cool and cloudy it was the perfect condition to polish the car in with no sun to dry out the polish etc... done by hand with autoglym srp as i couldn't be arsed to pull out the meguiars g220 and spend hours detailing it :lol: unfortunately being a silver car and no sun present means not much reflections in the pic :lol:


----------



## JAMason

Replaced a track rod end, broke my undertray on the motorway, popped my pants when it happened, showered and changed my pants then blew a brake light bulb!!!

Busy day!


----------



## warrenstuart

Fitted Oldguy satin engine bay bling


----------



## Rigger1976

Cleaned and conditioned the front seats with gliptone g12 & g11, followed by gliptone scuff master to repair the drivers bolster. Amazing results, well worth the £32 for the lot. Pics to follow


----------



## Tomm

roddy said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a problem with that as well  ,, my mechanic was trying to tell me that it was the thrust bearing sticking !!! :? .......... can that switch be checked on vagcom
> 
> 
> 
> I think it can be checked on Vag com, I only say that as I think i recall reading on here you can.
> 
> My switch was £12/£15 odd quid and to be honest I didn't think it would make any difference but it certainly did!
> 
> It is very easy to change your self, the most time consuming part is putting the lower dash back on, swapping and fitting the switch is seriously about 5 minutes if that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mate,,, i see you have 2 switches in your picture ???,,,, is it / they OEM
Click to expand...

The one on the left was the one i removed and the one on the right was the new replacement.

Although they look different it does fit and it does work.


----------



## gogs

Continued demodding, amazed at just how much stuff I forgot I'd collected for the mk1 :-o


----------



## MOUNTY

Scuffed my refurbed front offside wheel. :evil:  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rigger1976

View attachment 1
t]Before and after


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

gogs said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test drove a mk2
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it compare fella?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the risk of being flamed "I quite liked it" :-o
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. The MK2 does drive a lot nicer out the box than a MK1 in my opinion so not shocked to hear that. What variant did you get a spin of?


----------



## gogs

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test drove a mk2
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it compare fella?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the risk of being flamed "I quite liked it" :-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. The MK2 does drive a lot nicer out the box than a MK1 in my opinion so not shocked to hear that. What variant did you get a spin of?
Click to expand...

V6 manual with mag ride


----------



## maryanne1986

I....well more to the point, My car decided to play with some potholes

and decided to brake my brake pad warning cable.....

however its not the brake pad side that's broken its the pin side !!! not ideal :twisted:


----------



## roddy

thanks again TOMM,, are they OEM or patern


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

gogs said:


> V6 manual with mag ride


Very nice indeed. I've only driven a manual in a tfsi but a couple auto V6's. All were pretty stunning. The Mk1 is more iconic and the mk2 is certainly more grown up. Sounds like you have a tough decision. Then again maybe not. Good luck fella.


----------



## Tomm

roddy said:


> thanks again TOMM,, are they OEM or patern


Mine was pattern I belive, wasn't an OEM part as far as I am aware although I am under the impression that OEM switches are not a lot more than the pattern ones.

I got mine from eBay (long hours doesn't always give me the opportunity to get to te parts desk) and it was item number 170851058359

It might sound a bit dull but it really has made the car drive so much better! Instead of holding back on the gear change to prevent the over revving you can give it a bit of haste and you haven't got to worry!


----------



## gogs

My minds pretty much made up now, your spot in with the looks of the mk1 but the mk2 is newer with a good few improvements, but without the iconic looks :-(


----------



## roddy

Tomm said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again TOMM,, are they OEM or patern
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was pattern I belive, wasn't an OEM part as far as I am aware although I am under the impression that OEM switches are not a lot more than the pattern ones.
> 
> I got mine from eBay (long hours doesn't always give me the opportunity to get to te parts desk) and it was item number 170851058359
> 
> It might sound a bit dull but it really has made the car drive so much better! Instead of holding back on the gear change to prevent the over revving you can give it a bit of haste and you haven't got to worry!
Click to expand...

thanks again mate,,, long hours ?? you should try 18 days on shetland !!!,,,,,,,,,,,, i know exactly what you mean with the gear changes,,,, a real pain !! i think i will just get a n OEM one next time i am home,,, ( dont do online buying ),,,,, thanks again mate


----------



## mstew

Picked up these badboys 8)  
Goodbye 16's!


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my number plate again :roll:
> 
> Tightened my upper boost hose, as slight noise when under strain and cold
> 
> Replaced my black bling kit, as the screws were showing signs of rust  now they are shiny stainless
> 
> Cleaned the engine covers and gave my charge pipe a quick polish... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy, what did you polish the charge pipe with ?
Click to expand...

Autosol


----------



## Kprincess

Thank you OldGuy


----------



## Kprincess

Duggy said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my number plate again :roll:
> 
> Tightened my upper boost hose, as slight noise when under strain and cold
> 
> Replaced my black bling kit, as the screws were showing signs of rust  now they are shiny stainless
> 
> Cleaned the engine covers and gave my charge pipe a quick polish... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy, what did you polish the charge pipe with ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Autosol
Click to expand...

Oh, was your charge pipe already polished as mine is standard like the picture of the inlet


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> Thank you OldGuy


What?
For making your IM look tatty and dull in comparison to your new bling! :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

mstew said:


> Picked up these badboys 8)
> Goodbye 16's!


Them ones on your TT are 16"s


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you OldGuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> For making your IM look tatty and dull in comparison to your new bling! :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL

Don't know what to do with the inlet :?


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Duggy, what did you polish the charge pipe with ?


Autosol [/quote]

Oh, was your charge pipe already polished as mine is standard like the picture of the inlet [/quote]

Yes, I've got a HG Motorsport one 



















John


----------



## Kprincess

Duggy said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy, what did you polish the charge pipe with ?
> 
> 
> 
> Autosol
Click to expand...

Oh, was your charge pipe already polished as mine is standard like the picture of the inlet [/quote]

Yes, I've got a HG Motorsport one 



















John[/quote]

Lovely 

Your just missing the Stainless steel bling kit :wink: oops! just realised you have the black version :lol:


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you OldGuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> For making your IM look tatty and dull in comparison to your new bling! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Don't know what to do with the inlet :?
Click to expand...

You have to polish it now! Ha ha! :lol:
That will keep you busy and off the forum for a few hours!


----------



## Duggy

Kprincess said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy, what did you polish the charge pipe with ?
> 
> 
> 
> Autosol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, was your charge pipe already polished as mine is standard like the picture of the inlet
Click to expand...

Yes, I've got a HG Motorsport one 



















John[/quote]

Lovely 

Your just missing the Stainless steel bling kit :wink: oops! just realised you have the black version :lol:[/quote]

Changed the bling kit to stainless today

I'm going to have to get one of those old guy covers, it looks fantastic! Think I need to get the inlet manifold powder coated as well

John


----------



## Kprincess

I think that's what I need to have done to the charge pipe and inlet manifold but don't want to lose my car for another week


----------



## Skeee

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146594&p=1503594&hilit=IM+polish+inlet+pic#p1503594

Les reckons you have to give it a good rubdown first!


----------



## mstew

Kprincess said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these badboys 8)
> Goodbye 16's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them ones on your TT are 16"s
Click to expand...

The ones in my sig are my 18's but I mainly use my stock wheels (live in a poo hole at uni) so these will be nice until I'm home  just didn't want to buy new tyres for wheels I don't like lol


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146594&p=1503594&hilit=IM+polish+inlet+pic#p1503594
> 
> Les reckons you have to give it a good rubdown first!


Great pictures :lol: :lol:

Thanks skeee no need to send it to anyone after all then 

Very happy as I don't have too lose my car to some doggy garage


----------



## Kprincess

mstew said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these badboys 8)
> Goodbye 16's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them ones on your TT are 16"s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones in my sig are my 18's but I mainly use my stock wheels (live in a poo hole at uni) so these will be nice until I'm home  just didn't want to buy new tyres for wheels I don't like lol
Click to expand...

You students have too much £££ :lol:


----------



## oldguy

Kprincess said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you OldGuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> For making your IM look tatty and dull in comparison to your new bling! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Don't know what to do with the inlet :?
Click to expand...

KP....you are welcome....

Use some tar remover or solvent and a detailing brush to clean the IM....Should come up like mine...


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I fitted the V6 spoiler extension I bought off Brendan's group-buy last month.

Grey primer first, so I knew I was sanding rough and not just colour blemishes in the original material. 
Sanded some indented curvature into the passenger side, where it touches the boot lid, so it sits nicer.
A couple more coats of primer and wet'n'dry 2400 got it nice and smooth.
A couple of coats of Halfords "Ford Sea Grey" metallic spray paint to match my filler cap. w'n'd after each again.
A couple of coats of clear lacquer.
I ran a bead of Tiger Seal along the edges, then some weak clear tape on the trailing edge - this just so my strong tape isn't going to rip the lacquer off later! I've used gorilla tape to hold the spoiler in position. It's nice strong stuff that sticks without stretching.










It's a warm-ish sunny dry day, so I'm hoping it will be ready to drive before it rains.


----------



## maryanne1986

woke up at 6 am ( for no reason other than the sun was shinning through my window onto my face ) :evil: 
fell back to sleep for 10mins waiting for audi to open at 8:30
Lazed about until 1pm did about 10 mins of uni work and applied for 2 jobs

Took car to audi at 2 to get it repaired (brake sensor cable snapped) Very happy with how quick they fixed it 
drove around in the sun for the first time, knowing my cars in tip top condition since getting it and was told that audi tt's look like Ford Pumas (i was offended) :lol:

hoovered out the car

and now im contemplating polishing it in the sun 

what a tough day today was/is :mrgreen:


----------



## mullum

Managed to fit the Osir Orbit i bought from another member - after much fiddling about (due to the lack of a connection harness) only to find two of the LEDs don't work ..
Did I notice this before I fitted everything back ?
What do you think ? FFS ! 
My advice : if you want an Osir Orbit - BUY A NEW ONE !


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Managed to fit the Osir Orbit i bought from snother member - after much fiddling about (due to the lack of a connection harness) only to find two of the LEDs don't work ..
> Did I notice this before I fitted everything back ?
> What do you think ? FFS !
> My advice : if you want an Osir Orbit - BUY A NEW ONE !


Oh bugger 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Went for a nice little drive in my qs in the spring sunshine. Just love how connected i feel with the car now. And the way she purrs through her blueflame, never thought i would say that as i have never been a hardcore fan of the 1.8t but i am certainly becoming one. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> Oh bugger
> 
> John


You'd think that even without the harness the cable would be easily split as 2 wires - but unfortunately it's not, it's a single (very fine) cable with just a few strands on the outer part.
Then, after cutting the cable to try and splice it to the ashtray led wires - you've now not got enough length to comfortably fit the sliding drawer. So now I can't fully slide open that drawer !


----------



## Skeee

maryanne1986 said:


> ..............................and now I'm contemplating polishing it in the sun


 :roll: Not s'pose to polish in direct sunlight. :roll:



maryanne1986 said:


> woke up at 6 am ( for no reason other than the sun was shinning through my window onto my face ) :evil: ................................................


 Get some curtain liners! I got them years ago when used to work shifts. Great for lie ins too! 



maryanne1986 said:


> ...................fell back to sleep for 10mins....................................


 Ha! Amateur! :lol: I resumed sleep for 2+ hours!_
I only just made it in time for the last hour of Snooker World Champs this morning! _


----------



## oliver8705

Woke up dreaming about owning my first 225 soon !!! Fingers firmly crossed


----------



## jamman

Unpacked my german rear lights and polished both reverse rear clusters with Plastic PlastX Polish and wow what a difference it makes.

Fitted my clusters and then fitted my new pre cat lambda sensor.

Good job done and very happy.


----------



## Kprincess

KP....you are welcome....

Use some tar remover or solvent and a detailing brush to clean the IM....Should come up like mine... 

[/quote]

Brilliant thank you


----------



## MOUNTY

Rigger1976 said:


> View attachment 1
> t]Before and after


Hello Rigger, i'm in Colchester too. 8)


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Unpacked my german rear lights and polished both reverse rear clusters with Plastic PlastX Polish and wow what a difference it makes.
> 
> Fitted my clusters and then fitted my new pre cat lambda sensor.
> 
> Good job done and very happy.


Now I'm really jealous 

Did you get them of German eBay James?

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unpacked my german rear lights and polished both reverse rear clusters with Plastic PlastX Polish and wow what a difference it makes.
> 
> Fitted my clusters and then fitted my new pre cat lambda sensor.
> 
> Good job done and very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really jealous
> 
> Did you get them of German eBay James?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yes mate just used a basic translator to beg the seller to ship to the UK.


----------



## carpet3

Gave my windows a clean and replaced the three buttons in my car (fuel flap, boot release, etc).

All working great


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Unpacked my german rear lights and polished both reverse rear clusters with Plastic PlastX Polish and wow what a difference it makes.
> 
> Fitted my clusters and then fitted my new pre cat lambda sensor.
> 
> Good job done and very happy.


Lambda fooked mate? how did you get onto that ?


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Lambda fooked mate? how did you get onto that ?


Hi Matt,

Been getting a very occasional 17511(heater circuit) fault so spoke to the god (wak) he told me to wait until it came up more often but I thought stuff it get it done so Bosch OEM ordered from ESP biff baff bosch fitted.

I enjoyed the texts your wife sent the other day.... sexy

PS Yes of course Im joking dumbass


----------



## Matt B

Dont joke about that mate lol


----------



## Matt B

Got my replacement spigots so I can fit my freshly refurbed Oz wheels with fresh PS3 rubber to my motor.



Had a spare cam cover done at the same time too 



Theres a replacement scuttle panel at the edge of the photo too - busy busy busy  The K&N and the oil was for the beemer lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

Matt B said:


> Got my replacement spigots so I can fit my freshly refurbed Oz wheels with fresh PS3 rubber to my motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a spare cam cover done at the same time too
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a replacement scuttle panel at the edge of the photo too - busy busy busy  The K&N and the oil was for the beemer lol


Nice Matt you gona be busy. 

Managed to get hold of a euro left rear tailight... Red unison soon.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................and now I'm contemplating polishing it in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Not s'pose to polish in direct sunlight. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woke up at 6 am ( for no reason other than the sun was shinning through my window onto my face ) :evil: ................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some curtain liners! I got them years ago when used to work shifts. Great for lie ins too!
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...................fell back to sleep for 10mins....................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Amateur! :lol: I resumed sleep for 2+ hours!_
> I only just made it in time for the last hour of Snooker World Champs this morning! _
Click to expand...

i didnt polish it in the end haha i got lazy and had a nap haha
i already have lined curtains not thick enough 

and when i wake up i struggle getting back to sleep anyway ... 10 mins is like a power nap for me ha


----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my replacement spigots so I can fit my freshly refurbed Oz wheels with fresh PS3 rubber to my motor.
> 
> Had a spare cam cover done at the same time too
> 
> Theres a replacement scuttle panel at the edge of the photo too - busy busy busy  The K&N and the oil was for the beemer lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Matt you gona be busy.
> Managed to get hold of a euro left rear tailight... Red unison soon.. :wink:
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Do like them wheels.
But they don't look strong enough?


----------



## Matt B

Skeee said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my replacement spigots so I can fit my freshly refurbed Oz wheels with fresh PS3 rubber to my motor.
> 
> Had a spare cam cover done at the same time too
> 
> Theres a replacement scuttle panel at the edge of the photo too - busy busy busy  The K&N and the oil was for the beemer lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Matt you gona be busy.
> Managed to get hold of a euro left rear tailight... Red unison soon.. :wink:
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do like them wheels.
> But they don't look strong enough?
Click to expand...

Oz hlt technology. 8kg and plenty strong enough but 300 quid a wheel without tyres


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Taxed both TTs ready for summer


----------



## thebluemax

noticed a stone chip has sent two cracks along my windshield....bugger....£100 excess for a new one, that's the missus saying the screen had tiny Pitt marks on it when the sun shone on it (hadn't noticed it as not a lot of sun) it will have to be her birthday present haha.


----------



## Skeee

Re the screen. If you get one of the insurance approved mobile people out to fix it, make sure you specify before they leave the depot that you require:- "*A genuine Audi screen, not a replacement one*"
Not my words but from the last insurance screen fitter that attended to me.


----------



## JS53MES

Autoglass have arrived to fix my broken windscreen.


----------



## spearhunter#2

Nice one, just stay away from angry farmer types now 

ps clean you gutters out you dirty boy :lol:


----------



## JS53MES

spearhunter#2 said:


> Nice one, just stay away from angry farmer types now
> 
> ps clean you gutters out you dirty boy :lol:


Haha will do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EscapeOfficer1

...inspected closely damaged to door done accidentally by my neighbour in his Vito (he's got a Mk2 TT as well) - not too bad, he's paying for repair anyway and is v sorry - more importantly, had good job interview at Electronic Arts in Guildford - fingers crossed..!
EO


----------



## Skeee

EscapeOfficer1 said:


> ...inspected closely damaged to door done accidentally by my neighbour in his Vito (he's got a Mk2 TT as well) - not too bad, he's paying for repair anyway and is v sorry - more importantly, had good job interview at Electronic Arts in Guildford - fingers crossed..!
> EO


If near Guildford will you be at DDO?
I can't make this year as I'll be at Combe.  
http://www.thechildrenstrust.org.uk/eve ... to=&page=4

_I'll miss it as I had a free go in an R8 last year!_


----------



## EscapeOfficer1

Skeee said:


> EscapeOfficer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...inspected closely damaged to door done accidentally by my neighbour in his Vito (he's got a Mk2 TT as well) - not too bad, he's paying for repair anyway and is v sorry - more importantly, had good job interview at Electronic Arts in Guildford - fingers crossed..!
> EO
> 
> 
> 
> If near Guildford will you be at DDO?
> I can't make this year as I'll be at Combe.
> http://www.thechildrenstrust.org.uk/eve ... to=&page=4
> 
> _I'll miss it as I had a free go in an R8 last year!_
Click to expand...

Interesting..! Thanks for the link - first I've heard about events at the Top Gear track other than the programme. Would go if my bro came down with his boy.
Not been involved in Motorsport related stuff since the early nineties when I did servicing on 30 rallies in the Peugeot Challenge for a mate - best championship placing was 2nd and we also won the Henri Toivonen award for 'the driver who most embodied the spirit shown by the young Finn' (really it was cos I serviced it so well...!)
EO


----------



## Brendanb86

Fell in love with a new set of alloys [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :?


----------



## brooksesi

Fitted rear poly anti roll bar bushes, lovely and tight now. Oem ones were spongy, so a worthwhile job. I found I didn't have to drop the exhaust, just let it sit on a support, and dropped the heatshield onto it. Job done.

Does anyone know if one of those 2 tonne bottle jacks will fit under the car?


----------



## TT8

Had my car back from having wheels refurbed  superb job

TT8


----------



## sussexbythesea

cleared fault code 17861 - EGT Sensor by plugging the connector back in :roll: ..........took a drive to find all the hesitancy symptons had gone  got back and found that the code was now 17863 EGT signal issue. Hoping that as the car feels much better if I clear the code it might not return :?

Well you can always hope :!:


----------



## Mondo

Worth a punt.


----------



## maryanne1986

polished smurf after cleaning the paint work yesterday and shes turned out beautiful :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

I took some hood cleaner and a toothbrush to my soft-top this evening. Another treatment of many to see if I can remove years of tree sap.


----------



## ades tt 180

Brendanb86 said:


> Fell in love with a new set of alloys [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :?


Do tell brendan!...


----------



## Jamie-V6

put the plate on after a long wait for arrival


----------



## Brendanb86

ades tt 180 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with a new set of alloys [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :?
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell brendan!...
Click to expand...

3SDM's new 0.06's. Bloody gorgeous...


----------



## mullum

Yep, been banging on about those on here for a little while (although it was Whannab Brett who first pointed them out ;-) ) if I was still in the game I'd be all over a set of those.. Nice choice Brendan


----------



## spearhunter#2

Jamie-V6 said:


> put the plate on after a long wait for arrival


As in V6 Fu*ks You?


----------



## Brendanb86

mullum said:


> Yep, been banging on about those on here for a little while (although it was Whannab Brett who first pointed them out ;-) ) if I was still in the game I'd be all over a set of those.. Nice choice Brendan


I haven't bought them... Yet. Think the gf would kill me to be honest! Only had my current wheels for a year, so maybe next year! :lol: Still, it's quite rare for me to fall in love with wheels so they've definitely made an impression


----------



## mullum

Yeah I've only had my wheels for less than a year too (also a turbine style design) so it won't be me to be the first one to get some of the 3sdm 0.06 wheels :-(


----------



## TTSPORT666

Brendanb86 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, been banging on about those on here for a little while (although it was Whannab Brett who first pointed them out ;-) ) if I was still in the game I'd be all over a set of those.. Nice choice Brendan
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bought them... Yet. Think the gf would kill me to be honest! Only had my current wheels for a year, so maybe next year! :lol: Still, it's quite rare for me to fall in love with wheels so they've definitely made an impression
Click to expand...

Yes gorgeous design....they would look awesome on your car Brendan. 

To be honest i have fallen in love with the 19 inch Rotiform IND in staggered fitment would look sick on my qs and match the original multispoke look.



Also got these little siemens squirters... 



And a nifty little oil changing concertina tool in sears that captures dripping oil as you unscrew your filter... 



Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...got these little siemens squirters...


I think you spelt that wrong, D. :roll:


----------



## New2AudiTT

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got these little siemens squirters...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you spelt that wrong, D. :roll:
Click to expand...

Pervs :roll:


----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


> ..............................................................And a nifty little oil changing concertina tool in sears that captures dripping oil as you unscrew your filter...
> 
> 
> Damien.


 Do tell Damien?_ 
Where did you get that?_


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...And a nifty little oil changing concertina tool in *sears *that captures dripping oil as you unscrew your filter...


If I were a betting man, I'd guess he got it in Sears department store. :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: Yes to be honest it was the last one there on the rack? Never seen one of those before, but hell looks a great idea. Might start a group buy if its a success lol... 

Damien.


----------



## mullum

Made an "adjustment/mod" to my Osir Orbit ring. As I mentioned a page or two back, one of the LEDs wasnt working - so I repositioned the ring so that the non working area points into the ashtray area. It now looks as though it was designed like that.
Because of the repositioning, however, it did require me to drill another hole for the little "stump" that sticks up on the gear surround mount. Whilst I was there I repositioned the wire so that it no longer blocks the sliding tray from opening properly. With hindsight I should have done that in the first place, the wire was long_ enough_, but could have been a bit longer.
Decided to give the leather seats a "feed" with the jar of black Grison Balm I've been trying to use up, and vacuumed the interior.

Car is covered in dust, not "dirty" per-se, just dusty. Does that require a wash and dry ? I cant face a wash/dry/wax today :?


----------



## Kprincess

2 x bottom ball joints.
1x alloy dip stick tube.
4wheel alignment.
Baby feels a lot more responsive with steering and handling  
Still lots to do in terms of mods now.


----------



## mullum

Kprincess said:


> 2 x bottom ball joints.
> 1x alloy dip stick tube.
> 4wheel alignment.
> Baby feels a lot more responsive with steering and handling
> Still lots to do in terms of mods now.


1 word : defcons


----------



## Mondo

...got the car back from Audi. The off I had December '10 resulted in, among other things, a new steering rack. That started leaking a year later, so Audi replaced it FOC. IT'S replacement also started leaking, December last year. Doofus here didn't do anything about  it until just now. Audi were sympathetic but, as it was now more than two years since the original part was fitted, it was out of warranty.

Car's got the 3rd rack (including the original) in just over two years back on now, waiting for me to write a note to Audi CS asking for assistance. Two racks in two years? Seriously? :?


----------



## Skeee

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And a nifty little oil changing concertina tool in *sears *that captures dripping oil as you unscrew your filter...
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd guess he got it in Sears department store. :roll:
Click to expand...

Many thanks. The absence of the capital meant I missed it.
Next time I'm across the pond I'll get one!

_Seven quid plus twenty postage? Maybe not then._
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00924561000P

Edit:-_ Have added the link._


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...got the car back from Audi. The off I had December '10 resulted in, among other things, a new steering rack. That started leaking a year later, so Audi replaced it FOC. IT'S replacement also started leaking, December last year. Doofus here didn't do anything about  it until just now. Audi were sympathetic but, as it was now more than two years since the original part was fitted, it was out of warranty.
> 
> Car's got the 3rd rack (including the original) in just over two years back on now, waiting for me to write a note to Audi CS asking for assistance. Two racks in two years? Seriously? :?


Wow, that's tough Mondo..glad you sorted now...  Bet there was some finger pointing in the audi workshop...in the direction of your mahoosive Porky calipers... 

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x bottom ball joints.
> 1x alloy dip stick tube.
> 4wheel alignment.
> Baby feels a lot more responsive with steering and handling
> Still lots to do in terms of mods now.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 word : defcons
Click to expand...

Damn more £££ :lol:

Soon to come as the wish bone rear are quite worn.

Thanks


----------



## TTSPORT666

Skeee said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And a nifty little oil changing concertina tool in *sears *that captures dripping oil as you unscrew your filter...
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd guess he got it in Sears department store. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks. The absence of the capital meant I missed it.
> Next time I'm across the pond I'll get one!
> 
> _Seven quid plus twenty postage? Maybe not then._
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00924561000P
> 
> Edit:-_ Have added the link._
Click to expand...

Skee you mad monkey, if you want, i can pick one up next time i am in the usa. I virtually live here. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> tonksy you legend, if you want, i can pick you up some injectors next time i am in the usa. I virtually live here. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Cheers mate. Would much appreciate it


----------



## groove65

Dropped mine off for 3x cv boots and 1 wheel bearing at a local Audi indie ... £750 !!! Bill tomorrow...


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy you legend, if you want, i can pick you up some injectors next time i am in the usa. I virtually live here. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate. Would much appreciate it
Click to expand...

ahh geez...Feel guilty now forgot you were after some...

Listen have a word with Brett at WanAB....he deals directly with integrated engineering. Hence gets a good deal.. I fly home tonight but am off to the usa again in 3 days time.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Found an old picture of "Boris" my mk2 Golf Gti -


----------



## maryanne1986

found out my washer fluid is leaking from somewhere [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Travii

Went to put my ttoc sticker on the back and dropped it down the drain


----------



## ©hatterBox

Travii said:


> Went to put my ttoc sticker on the back and dropped it down the drain


Ive still got mine somewhere which I wont use if you want another one?


----------



## maryanne1986

and paid for my graduation gown and pics  come on july 18th!!! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Paulj100

Broke my knob off for the electric mirrors [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Broke my knob off for the electric mirrors [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Paul


Ouch


----------



## Paulj100

:lol: yes ouch indeed KP. Got to be away to fix it without replacing the whole part! :?

Paul


----------



## Skeee

Don't ask Mr K aka the Mr Princess aka MuxGt aka Wireless etc etc!
She'll prob suggest something blingy like:- http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=101247

EDIT:- Or http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/16088303 ... 80&ff14=64


----------



## Paulj100

:lol: :lol: it's ok all fixed! Was very easy in the end just cut the end off a carton juice straw about 4mm slide one end over the broken stem on the door put a tiny drop of superglue down the top of the straw, the knob still as a tiny piece of stem under it so just pushed it down into the top of the straw job done! Works perfect now. If you try this just make sure the length of the straw is no longer than the stem 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> :lol: yes ouch indeed KP. Got to be away to fix it without replacing the whole part! :?
> 
> Paul


Tried and failed :lol: and I have a spare just in case :wink:


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Don't ask the Princess!
> She'll prob suggest something blingy like:- http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=101247
> 
> EDIT:- Or http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/16088303 ... 80&ff14=64


Makes it easier to break and I'm not that bad skeee


----------



## A8VCG

alij100 said:


> :lol: :lol: it's ok all fixed! Was very easy in the end just cut the end off a carton juice straw about 4mm slide one end over the broken stem on the door put a tiny drop of superglue down the top of the straw, the knob still as a tiny piece of stem under it so just pushed it down into the top of the straw job done! Works perfect now. If you try this just make sure the length of the straw is no longer than the stem
> Paul


Sounds like a new stickie


----------



## Jay-225

Received my new upgrade :lol: not a new i-phone but a new Meguiars G220 V2 ( recently sold my V1 ) , will hopefully be able to attack the car with it this weekend


----------



## Brendanb86

If you've still got my address plumbed into your sat nav, feel free to make your way down to mine! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Tallulah

What's wrong with the car wash at Sainsburys?


----------



## thebluemax

fitted my WAK air box/ leather pull handles/ and engine bling fixing kit, but then had an EML problem and a wobbling/queally drivers window when lifting!! DOH!!


----------



## Jay-225

Brendanb86 said:


> If you've still got my address plumbed into your sat nav, feel free to make your way down to mine! :wink: :lol:


I will book you in if i have any arms left after doing mine :wink: I actually hate doing it , find it very boring but the results speak for them self 



Tallulah said:


> What's wrong with the car wash at Sainsburys?


Its cost money and is also very kind to the paint :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

Tallulah said:


> What's wrong with the car wash at Sainsburys?


I'm not gonna bite at that comment!



Jay-225 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've still got my address plumbed into your sat nav, feel free to make your way down to mine! :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I will book you in if i have any arms left after doing mine :wink: I actually hate doing it , find it very boring but the results speak for them self
Click to expand...

Never seen a before and after to judge the difference

Hint hint :lol:


----------



## Jay-225

Brendanb86 said:


> Tallulah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the car wash at Sainsburys?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna bite at that comment!
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've still got my address plumbed into your sat nav, feel free to make your way down to mine! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will book you in if i have any arms left after doing mine :wink: I actually hate doing it , find it very boring but the results speak for them self
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen a before and after to judge the difference
> 
> Hint hint :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha, i do love a pic 

I don't have any before pics of the TT as i just got stuck in, took one after and its not the best as my camera was knackered at the time but have lots of pics of other cars ive done in the past :lol:

My TT just after i got it last year and pc'd it, it was the 1st silver car i ever polished and tbh was a pig to do and the results although very good and noticeable are not overwhelming like when done on a darker colour car imho....










My Clio


































A friends old is200


























Another friend with BMW


























Yet another friend after a slight prang in a 10reg focus :roll:


































As you can see these friends for mine take the piss :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Jay-225 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've still got my address plumbed into your sat nav, feel free to make your way down to mine! :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I will book you in if i have any arms left after doing mine :wink: I actually hate doing it , find it very boring but the results speak for them self
Click to expand...

Never seen a before and after to judge the difference

Hint hint :lol:[/quote]

Haha, i do love a pic 

I don't have any before pics of the TT as i just got stuck in, took one after and its not the best as my camera was knackered at the time but have lots of pics of other cars ive done in the past :lol:

My TT just after i got it last year and pc'd it, it was the 1st silver car i ever polished and tbh was a pig to do and the results although very good and noticeable are not overwhelming like when done on a darker colour car imho....










My Clio


































A friends old is200


























Another friend with BMW


























Yet another friend after a slight prang in a 10reg focus :roll:


































As you can see these friends for mine take the piss :lol:[/quote]

Sweet clio 16v 

Damien.


----------



## Jay-225

TTSPORT666 said:


> Sweet clio 16v
> 
> Damien.


Cheers mate

Its was so much more than a 16v :lol: it was running in full Williams spec running Williams wider front track as well as engine and gearbox then a shit lod of mods and stripping £££££'s spent over the 7 years but used it daily and covered 100,000miles in it, NEVER LET ME DOWN ONCE and i hammered the shit out of it :lol:

So much more of a drivers car than the TT will ever be  and i do miss it for that... 1 thing i will say though is it certainly wasn't refined, raw was more the order of the day here 

Its 1st track day @ Cadwell park...










it's normal corning stance :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

On my way to a bmwdriver.net trackday at modello, not tracking the TT, but should be a fun day all the same 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maryanne1986

am going to the gym for my training session then coming home to do some work then off to audi for 2 hours!!! lovely ...oh and going for a well deserved steak tonight  :mrgreen:


----------



## TTstang

Put new rear coils on, standard sport. !
Found my lower shock mount has knackered thread, bolts turn with fingers!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Jay-225 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet clio 16v
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Its was so much more than a 16v :lol: it was running in full Williams spec running Williams wider front track as well as engine and gearbox then a shit lod of mods and stripping £££££'s spent over the 7 years but used it daily and covered 100,000miles in it, NEVER LET ME DOWN ONCE and i hammered the shit out of it :lol:
> 
> So much more of a drivers car than the TT will ever be  and i do miss it for that... 1 thing i will say though is it certainly wasn't refined, raw was more the order of the day here
> 
> Its 1st track day @ Cadwell park...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's normal corning stance :lol:
Click to expand...

Ahh Nice Jay thanks for sharing..To be honest i didn't see the alloys so took it was a mint 16v... I spent years in the 90's with my Phase 2 R5 turbo ,very high spec car big turbo etc by GTT and the rest  ..Always fancied a willy II but went for my quattro back in the late 90's and never looked back.

I can imagine you had some great fun in the clio. 

Damien.


----------



## Stratmaninoff

Spent three hours cleaning and polishing my TT even taking off the wheels and polishing the insides! now of course its pissing down


----------



## Kprincess

Picked this up today  found out it's a QS Phantom Black Grill


----------



## Jay-225

TTSPORT666 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet clio 16v
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Its was so much more than a 16v :lol: it was running in full Williams spec running Williams wider front track as well as engine and gearbox then a shit lod of mods and stripping £££££'s spent over the 7 years but used it daily and covered 100,000miles in it, NEVER LET ME DOWN ONCE and i hammered the shit out of it :lol:
> 
> So much more of a drivers car than the TT will ever be  and i do miss it for that... 1 thing i will say though is it certainly wasn't refined, raw was more the order of the day here
> 
> Its 1st track day @ Cadwell park...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's normal corning stance :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh Nice Jay thanks for sharing..To be honest i didn't see the alloys so took it was a mint 16v... I spent years in the 90's with my Phase 2 R5 turbo ,very high spec car big turbo etc by GTT and the rest  ..Always fancied a willy II but went for my quattro back in the late 90's and never looked back.
> 
> I can imagine you had some great fun in the clio.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

It is a 16V shell but with full Williams running gear, i was often asked if it was a Williams and would normally say yes to save myself the hassle of explaining what i done  it had a few sets of wheels on it in my time, was like a woman with shoes :lol:

I do love the R5gtt, hard to beat that sound of a turbocharged carb engine :twisted: I had a mk1 Uno Turbo before the Clio and absolutely loved that car as well, i did consider getting a 5gtt when i was looking for the uno's replacement but decided i wanted to try a N/A engine so went with the Clio instead.

If you enjoyed the 5 you would of loved the Willy 2 , the Williams as a car is described by most magazines etc as one of the best handling front wheel drive cars in the world... up there with the Integra type R etc


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> Picked this up today


 V6 or is it a QS grill? If QS where and how much?  
And KP you might as well sell me your Votex front spoiler would be lost on a black TT 

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

Got a parking ticket :evil: £35 if I pay it straight away but I begrudge paying anything considering it was 4.30pm and the zone only requires a ticket until 5pm.

On the bright side, the weather was amazing and I've sunk a few Bulmers


----------



## Paulj100

Finally fitted Oldgits manifold cover 8)


----------



## M13PUG

Gave the engine bay a clean and fitted my new Old Guy manifold cover

(Getting a bit common these covers ;-) )


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks great  But could do with some shiny bolts instead of those plastic screws :wink:


----------



## Paulj100

Go away Brendan! :lol: :evil:

Paul :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cheers mate

Its was so much more than a 16v :lol: it was running in full Williams spec running Williams wider front track as well as engine and gearbox then a shit lod of mods and stripping £££££'s spent over the 7 years but used it daily and covered 100,000miles in it, NEVER LET ME DOWN ONCE and i hammered the shit out of it :lol:

So much more of a drivers car than the TT will ever be  and i do miss it for that... 1 thing i will say though is it certainly wasn't refined, raw was more the order of the day here 

Its 1st track day @ Cadwell park...










it's normal corning stance :lol:








[/quote]

Ahh Nice Jay thanks for sharing..To be honest i didn't see the alloys so took it was a mint 16v... I spent years in the 90's with my Phase 2 R5 turbo ,very high spec car big turbo etc by GTT and the rest  ..Always fancied a willy II but went for my quattro back in the late 90's and never looked back.

I can imagine you had some great fun in the clio. 

Damien.[/quote]

It is a 16V shell but with full Williams running gear, i was often asked if it was a Williams and would normally say yes to save myself the hassle of explaining what i done  it had a few sets of wheels on it in my time, was like a woman with shoes :lol:

I do love the R5gtt, hard to beat that sound of a turbocharged carb engine :twisted: I had a mk1 Uno Turbo before the Clio and absolutely loved that car as well, i did consider getting a 5gtt when i was looking for the uno's replacement but decided i wanted to try a N/A engine so went with the Clio instead.

If you enjoyed the 5 you would of loved the Willy 2 , the Williams as a car is described by most magazines etc as one of the best handling front wheel drive cars in the world... up there with the Integra type R etc [/quote]

Couldn't agree more Jay. One of Renault's finest hours the Willy..Ahh the old 90's hot hatches eh, happy times. One day maybe. :wink: I saw one in old town Lyon in france the other month, with devil exhaust.Still looked awesome after all these years. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Received these...



















Spax adjustables 

John


----------



## chief

Today I made my mpg drop enough to give this predicted range;










   And I had bloody good fun in doing so!


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6 or is it a QS grill? If QS where and how much?
> And KP you might as well sell me your Votex front spoiler would be lost on a black TT
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

I have no idea what it is Paul, part no. 8NO 853 653B price wait for it wait for it

£60      

No way paul, I waited forever for that votex body kit and it's going on my baby very soon so staying with me  
Also found a miltek catback for £150 is that worth it?.

Kal :-*


----------



## Kprincess

M13PUG said:


> Gave the engine bay a clean and fitted my new Old Guy manifold cover
> 
> (Getting a bit common these covers ;-) )


I got mine and fitted it first :wink:  
Looking nice though


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6 or is it a QS grill? If QS where and how much?
> And KP you might as well sell me your Votex front spoiler would be lost on a black TT
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what it is Paul, part no. 8NO 853 653B price wait for it wait for it
> 
> £60
> 
> No way paul, I waited forever for that votex body kit and it's going on my baby very soon so staying with me
> Also found a miltek catback for £150 is that worth it?.
> 
> Kal :-*
Click to expand...

Nice one KP got some good deals there! Very envious of you having the Votex front spoiler [smiley=bigcry.gif] if you see another let me know :-*

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

Nice one KP got some good deals there! Very envious of you having the Votex front spoiler [smiley=bigcry.gif] if you see another let me know :-*

Paul [/quote]

If I do, you'll be the first to know  
I'm really glad I found these deals as the last cat back was damaged and only noticed once unwrapped that I had to send back wasn't worth the £217 delivered and the guy didn't want to refund me  but ebay has it's good points and even paid carriage :wink:


----------



## M13PUG

Brendanb86 said:


> Looks great  But could do with some shiny bolts instead of those plastic screws :wink:


I know, will get round to sorting those out, just doing a few little details that her indoors won't notice! She thought I'd had enough of all this tinkering with cars


----------



## Mondo

...got home a little early so swapped out the front 11mm Forge spacers I'd been 'leasing' for some 10mm H&R ones. Still clears the Porka brakes and aren't so proud of the arch now. Hopefully will help with the wheel arch lining rubbing I get occasionally - on compression, basically.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...got home a little early so swapped out the front 11mm Forge spacers I'd been 'leasing' for some 10mm H&R ones. Still clears the Porka brakes and aren't so proud of the arch now. Hopefully will help with the wheel arch lining rubbing I get occasionally - on compression, basically.


That 1mm really make a difference Mondo?  Any pictures?

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> ...got home a little early so swapped out the front 11mm Forge spacers I'd been 'leasing' for some 10mm H&R ones. Still clears the Porka brakes and aren't so proud of the arch now. Hopefully will help with the wheel arch lining rubbing I get occasionally - on compression, basically.


You know things are bad when you convince yourself that 1mm genuinely makes a difference :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> ...got home a little early so swapped out the front 11mm Forge spacers I'd been 'leasing' for some 10mm H&R ones. Still clears the Porka brakes and aren't so proud of the arch now. Hopefully will help with the wheel arch lining rubbing I get occasionally - on compression, basically.


Haha 1mm ? Some people have to much money !!!! :wink:


----------



## Mondo

'Koff the lot of ya. :evil:

:wink:

Well, did it for a few pathetic reasons. I get a little bit of wheel arch rubbing on heavy compression - coming down off high speed bumps, hitting depressions in the road a speed, that sort of thing - so I thought about modding the arches somehow. Nah, too much hassle.

Can't raise - and don't want to - as I don't have coilovers. So only option is to bring the wheels in slightly, to try to give a little more clearance. But couldn't go too far as those calipers are 'king huge.  Dunno how DB reckons the OEM RSTT 18" will go around them without spacers, but there's no way mine would.

I was borrowing some Forge 11mm ones, which looked great against the black bell and were the same diameter as the inside of the alloys, at about 150mm. But the spiggot lip that the wheel rests on wasn't much, and it was only a 3mm or so chamfer where the alloy has a 7mm chamfer, so I thought I'd get some H&R ones that are a fraction thinner, match the alloy chamfer perfectly and are the same diameter as the alloy too.

Trouble was, H&R no longer made them. So had to get 10mm spacers with 7mm chamfer, but back at 135mm diameter. Oh well. Still, looks pretty good, esp' as I gave the inside of the alloys a bit of a clean-up while they were off. And lube'd up the front ARB bushes at the same time. Those feckers are constantly squeaking without a bit of lube. 

Bet you wished you hadn't mentioned it now. 

PS: Pics later.


----------



## Duggy

Was going to fit my new rear dampers and arb, but rain has stopped play 

Don't worry Mondo, I know and understand where you're coming from :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steve kindly sent me another air cylinder surround for my VTDA while i was in Phoenix, so will fit that today, this time it is in a powdercoat colour very close to phantom black. I will also attempt to fit the throttle body stainless cover from WhanAB but i think there might not be enough room with Grahams 'old guy' polished engine plate. Will see.  If i have time i might wind my front coils down a tad.

And Mondo i understand your plight. :wink: You need some 19 inch speedlines in your life. Imagine how amazing she would look... 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Steve kindly sent me another air cylinder surround for my VTDA while i was in Phoenix, so will fit that today, this time it is in a powdercoat colour very close to phantom black. I will also attempt to fit the throttle body stainless cover from WhanAB but i think there might not be enough room with Grahams 'old guy' polished engine plate. Will see.  If i have time i might wind my front coils down a tad.
> 
> And Mondo i understand your plight. :wink: You need some 19 inch speedlines in your life. Imagine how amazing she would look...
> 
> Damien.


I'll be interested to see if the old guy plate and throttle body cover both fit together 

Ordered the rest of my suspension "temp fix" today, front Spax adjustable uprights to match the rear ones that arrived yesterday and apex -40mm springs. 4 motion arb including superpro bushes have arrived from Mullum, so just looking at getting superpro bushes for the front wishbones and I'm ready to go 

One question Damien, what front mounts are you running?

John


----------



## Gram TT

Today I'm off to Eurocarparts to take advantage of their bank holiday discounts. Hopefully get some front brake discs+pads and a MAF sensor.


----------



## Travii

Fitted My S2000 cone at 9am. Bought it from ECP for £18.30. Loving the sound!!! :twisted:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve kindly sent me another air cylinder surround for my VTDA while i was in Phoenix, so will fit that today, this time it is in a powdercoat colour very close to phantom black. I will also attempt to fit the throttle body stainless cover from WhanAB but i think there might not be enough room with Grahams 'old guy' polished engine plate. Will see.  If i have time i might wind my front coils down a tad.
> 
> And Mondo i understand your plight. :wink: You need some 19 inch speedlines in your life. Imagine how amazing she would look...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be interested to see if the old guy plate and throttle body cover both fit together
> 
> Ordered the rest of my suspension "temp fix" today, front Spax adjustable uprights to match the rear ones that arrived yesterday and apex -40mm springs. 4 motion arb including superpro bushes have arrived from Mullum, so just looking at getting superpro bushes for the front wishbones and I'm ready to go
> 
> One question Damien, what front mounts are you running?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

That's a very good question John, i started off with poly top mounts, but after a bit of grief due to the nature of the poly material i had issues with solidity and steering movement ,so went back to oem topmounts and oh geez what a difference... :wink: You live and learn.

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve kindly sent me another air cylinder surround for my VTDA while i was in Phoenix, so will fit that today, this time it is in a powdercoat colour very close to phantom black. I will also attempt to fit the throttle body stainless cover from WhanAB but i think there might not be enough room with Grahams 'old guy' polished engine plate. Will see.  If i have time i might wind my front coils down a tad.
> 
> And Mondo i understand your plight. :wink: You need some 19 inch speedlines in your life. Imagine how amazing she would look...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be interested to see if the old guy plate and throttle body cover both fit together
> 
> Ordered the rest of my suspension "temp fix" today, front Spax adjustable uprights to match the rear ones that arrived yesterday and apex -40mm springs. 4 motion arb including superpro bushes have arrived from Mullum, so just looking at getting superpro bushes for the front wishbones and I'm ready to go
> 
> One question Damien, what front mounts are you running?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a very good question John, i started off with poly top mounts, but after a bit of grief due to the nature of the poly material i had issues with solidity and steering movement ,so went back to oem topmounts and oh geez what a difference... :wink: You live and learn.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

You do indeed young man :?

OEM it is then

John


----------



## TTQ2K2

I did same last weekend...back to OEM topmounts. The grass is not always greener as they say...

cheers.


----------



## ian222

Done a rim [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## EscapeOfficer1

Mondo said:


> 'Koff the lot of ya. :evil:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Well, did it for a few pathetic reasons. I get a little bit of wheel arch rubbing on heavy compression - coming down off high speed bumps, hitting depressions in the road a speed, that sort of thing - so I thought about modding the arches somehow. Nah, too much hassle.
> 
> Can't raise - and don't want to - as I don't have coilovers. So only option is to bring the wheels in slightly, to try to give a little more clearance. But couldn't go too far as those calipers are 'king huge.  Dunno how DB reckons the OEM RSTT 18" will go around them without spacers, but there's no way mine would.
> 
> I was borrowing some Forge 11mm ones, which looked great against the black bell and were the same diameter as the inside of the alloys, at about 150mm. But the spiggot lip that the wheel rests on wasn't much, and it was only a 3mm or so chamfer where the alloy has a 7mm chamfer, so I thought I'd get some H&R ones that are a fraction thinner, match the alloy chamfer perfectly and are the same diameter as the alloy too.
> 
> Trouble was, H&R no longer made them. So had to get 10mm spacers with 7mm chamfer, but back at 135mm diameter. Oh well. Still, looks pretty good, esp' as I gave the inside of the alloys a bit of a clean-up while they were off. And lube'd up the front ARB bushes at the same time. Those feckers are constantly squeaking without a bit of lube.
> 
> Bet you wished you hadn't mentioned it now.
> 
> PS: Pics later.


For extra clearance on the front: (you said you still have wheelarch liners?)

On my TT the top outer edge of the front wheelarch liner has a screw head protruding about 2mm from a square boss that intrudes another 2mm into the area where your tyre is possibly rubbing.

So, for a 2mm gain in clearance - change the flange head torx screw for a suitable countersunk one and for another 2mm clearance cut out the boss altogether - assuming of course that the arch doesn't then droop - easily tested by just test removing the screw.

Worth a punt..?

Surely not too much hassle..?

EO


----------



## mullum

Travii said:


> Fitted My S2000 cone at 9am. Bought it from ECP for £18.30. Loving the sound!!! :twisted:


Link or part no. please


----------



## TTSPORT666

ian222 said:


> Done a rim [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


Ahh shit Ian... Hope its just a nick... Sorry to hear that brother...Time to have them redone in smoke chrome... 8)

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...You need some 19 inch speedlines in your life...


Ooh, they do look good on Silver, don't they? But think I'm hanging out for some Comps for a 2nd set. 



ian222 said:


> Done a rim [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


Ah, shite.  Know the feeling; fortunately not recently. Time heals all wounds - that, and a refurb. :wink:



EscapeOfficer1 said:


> ...change the flange head torx screw for a suitable countersunk one and for another 2mm clearance cut out the boss altogether...


Good ideas, but I removed the two TDC screws awhile ago. When I took them off they had lovely shiny heads, so were def' rubbing. But the rubbing now is just past top-dead-centre on the liner itself. There's some fairly obvious rub marks there.

And Don Duggy, glad I have a sympathetic addict out there. :wink:

Meanwhile, back on subject:

...took the aircon unit out, removed the wee fan at the back (now that I have a set of tiny torx screwdrivers to remove the fan from the AC unit; a T6 is what you need), vacuum'd and sprayed with WD40 and reassembled, to hopefully completely sort the tiny rattle coming from it. And took the radio flap off and fixed the broken NS hinge, which I snapped the last time I took the AC unit out. 

If anyone wants the right hand hinge from a flap repair kit you can have mine.


----------



## Jay-225

Fitted my oldguy Polished inlet manifold plate, very happy  Although i seriously need to attack the inlet and throttlebody with the polishing process now, will more than likely get a company to do it as i can't be bothered with the hassle of it :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

Fixed my door microswitch with the replacement I got from TTboycie. Really simple job, would have only taken 20 mins if I wasn't doin a couple of other things at the same time! Window now drops and beeps when I leave the lights on 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nott

Cleaned my hood as per the link on here ( baby shampoo
Milton tablets) then painted it with fabsil

Looks great


----------



## Gram TT

Fitted a new MAF today, nice to have full boost again.


----------



## Mondo

Gram TT said:


> Fitted a new MAF today, nice to have full boost again.


Send Damien the link, would you? :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...heard a cracking name for Crawley today. Apologies to those that like the place, but I heard it referred to as 'creepy Crawley'.

:lol:


----------



## mullum

Sold those FK Highsport coilovers


----------



## Love_iTT

Fitted two track rod ends to my TTR, got it MoT'd and taxed for another year. Happy days. :wink:

Graham


----------



## markypoo

Love_iTT said:


> Fitted two track rod ends to my TTR, got it MoT'd and taxed for another year. Happy days. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Glad to hear it Graham, now keep it and enjoy it all over again  :wink:


----------



## Ian_W

Finished the job of new suspension bushes and new bolts front and back.

Still got a knock on the front :evil:


----------



## Tritium

Today I..
Said goodbye to the most wonderful cat in the world. A real sweetheart. God Bless

And please no trolling cat haters I understand your dislike of them.

Brian


----------



## TTQ2K2

Tritium said:


> Today I..
> Said goodbye to the most wonderful cat in the world. A real sweetheart. God Bless
> 
> And please no trolling cat haters I understand your dislike of them.
> 
> Brian


My condolences...

b.


----------



## Love_iTT

Tritium said:


> Today I..
> Said goodbye to the most wonderful cat in the world. A real sweetheart. God Bless
> 
> And please no trolling cat haters I understand your dislike of them.
> 
> Brian


So sorry to hear that Brian, we lost our baeutiful cat a couple of years ago now and it really upset both of us. They do become part of the family and it hurts when you have to say goodbye. Chin up fella.

Graham


----------



## Paulj100

Tritium said:


> Today I..
> Said goodbye to the most wonderful cat in the world. A real sweetheart. God Bless
> 
> And please no trolling cat haters I understand your dislike of them.
> 
> Brian


I would be the first to say I'm no cat lover but I'm sorry to hear your sad news Brian. Plenty of fond memories I bet.

Paul


----------



## Bennett101

Had the pleasure of finally sorting out my seized rear brake caliper.

Replaced both rear calipers, disks and pads and even had time to paint the calipers beforehand. While I was at it I also fitted my Forge brake vacuum hose that I have had since 2010. I used the forum discount code with ECP and got the lot for £310. I'll be taking my old calipers back to them on Tuesday. It's been a very productive day lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...heard a cracking name for Crawley today. Apologies to those that like the place, but I heard it referred to as 'creepy Crawley'.
> 
> :lol:


I told you that Mondo.... :wink: Short memory you have...Alot of aircrew lived there in the Gatwick longhaul fleet days and they all used to call it Creepy crawley... 

Stop chebbing my Maf... :-* "Maf erfaker" If you want we can swap Mafs at the RR day.... Whoever blames Maf's wont have the last laugh.. :wink:

Anyway off to see Wak tomorrow something about new injectors etc... :wink:

Damien.

Today I.... fitted my euro rear tailight....to be honest felt nuts to replace a tailight for the sake of a small silver reflector.. :lol: But well chuffed with the subtle mod. Pics tomorrow as ran out of daylight.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tritium said:


> Today I..
> Said goodbye to the most wonderful cat in the world. A real sweetheart. God Bless
> 
> And please no trolling cat haters I understand your dislike of them.
> 
> Brian


Sorry to hear that Brian...  
From a fellow pussy lover.

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

I used the dremmel on my spoiler extension today, and stuck it back on for the 3rd time. Hopefully it'll stick! I also braved a trip to Wisbech with the roof down. I got about 3 miles from home before I put the roof back up! It hammered down with rain until I left the town.


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> ...heard a cracking name for Crawley today. Apologies to those that like the place, but I heard it referred to as 'creepy Crawley'.
> 
> :lol:


 :roll: Get with the programme FB, that's an oldie! I won't say what they call Reigate over these here parts! :wink:


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...heard a cracking name for Crawley today. Apologies to those that like the place, but I heard it referred to as 'creepy Crawley'.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that Mondo.... :wink: Short memory you have...Alot of aircrew lived there in the Gatwick longhaul fleet days and they all used to call it Creepy crawley...
> 
> Stop chebbing my Maf... :-* "Maf erfaker" If you want we can swap Mafs at the RR day.... Whoever blames Maf's wont have the last laugh.. :wink:
> 
> Anyway off to see Wak tomorrow something about new injectors etc... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Today I.... fitted my euro rear tailight....to be honest felt nuts to replace a tailight for the sake of a small silver reflector.. :lol: But well chuffed with the subtle mod. Pics tomorrow as ran out of daylight.
Click to expand...

Did you get the throttle body cover fitted?

I've just got a deal sorted for the front bushes, so as soon as my springs, top mounts and front dampers arrive, it's Defcon time 

Off to Shelsley hill climb tomorrow, going to meet up with Graham 100, who is running his TT up the hill 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great stuff John...funny was watching chasing classic cars today with "Wayne the man Corini" and he was doing a hill climb in an old light weight porsche speedster. I thought mmm quite fancy having a go at that. 

No going to do some engine work later this evening in the garage. It does not look good to be honest John...Unless i can move the engine plate across a bit which i don't think i can... :?

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> I told you that Mondo...


No you didn't, bitch. Or rather, if you did I didn't remember. Mrs. Mondo said one of her friends' kids said, 'Mum, can we go to creepy Crawley today?' Cracked me up.



Brendanb86 said:


> :roll: Get with the programme FB, that's an oldie! I won't say what they call Reigate over these here parts! :wink:


I'd not heard it before, Brendan. Made me chuckle. You can call Reigate whatever you like; I'm not from there, just dossing down here.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that Mondo...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, bitch. Or rather, if you did I didn't remember. Mrs. Mondo said one of her friends' kids said, 'Mum, can we go to creepy Crawley today?' Cracked me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Get with the programme FB, that's an oldie! I won't say what they call Reigate over these here parts! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd not heard it before, Brendan. Made me chuckle. You can call Reigate whatever you like; I'm not from there, just dossing down here.
Click to expand...

 :lol: just proves you never listen to a word i say... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Blond people have feeling too...  
:lol: :lol: dossing in Reigate...love it. A Kiwi is always a Kiwi... unless its a banana...  Flight of the concords...

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

I ran a strip of LED glow-strip around my door seal. I plugged it in tonight just to see how it looked and WOW! It's just pushed down the rubber slot on the inside and hidden nicely. I'm going to rig them up to the courtesy lights when I get a moment.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff John...funny was watching chasing classic cars today with "Wayne the man Corini" and he was doing a hill climb in an old light weight porsche speedster. I thought mmm quite fancy having a go at that.
> 
> No going to do some engine work later this evening in the garage. It does not look good to be honest John...Unless i can move the engine plate across a bit which i don't think i can... :?
> 
> Damien.


Used to go to most of them in the 90's, but time and responsibilities put paid to that. Now Matthew is older, I can get him interested... Win, win in my book and will be good to see a fellow forum member compete! I'll have dig out some old pics, got plenty of the piles peek spec Quattro 

Pity it looks like its not going to fit, maybe you could get Graham to mod it?

John


----------



## Brendanb86

Mondo said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Get with the programme FB, that's an oldie! I won't say what they call Reigate over these here parts! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd not heard it before, Brendan. Made me chuckle. You can call Reigate whatever you like; I'm not from there, just dossing down here.
Click to expand...

Reigate's a lovely area mate, some really nice houses up that way. I prefer to call Crawley 'crappy Crawley'!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Popped in a new battery and went for a drive.  

cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff John...funny was watching chasing classic cars today with "Wayne the man Corini" and he was doing a hill climb in an old light weight porsche speedster. I thought mmm quite fancy having a go at that.
> 
> No going to do some engine work later this evening in the garage. It does not look good to be honest John...Unless i can move the engine plate across a bit which i don't think i can... :?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Used to go to most of them in the 90's, but time and responsibilities put paid to that. Now Matthew is older, I can get him interested... Win, win in my book and will be good to see a fellow forum member compete! I'll have dig out some old pics, got plenty of the piles peek spec Quattro
> 
> Pity it looks like its not going to fit, maybe you could get Graham to mod it?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yup it don't fit .. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh well might ask Graham if he can do a bit of modding to make it fit? 

Also fitted new black surround to my VTDA and cleaned my K&N my god it was a tad dirty...couple of rabbits and badgers up there to...my god that filter seriously hoovers... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

I sent off for a copy of 'insanity workout'.

Heard great things about it and looking to push the boat out give it ago at least


----------



## ian222

tonksy26 said:


> I sent off for a copy of 'insanity workout'.
> 
> Heard great things about it and looking to push the boat out give it ago at least


Fair play your in for a massive challenge, my bro said its crazy hard and your gonna need to eat loads.


----------



## slider955i

Birthday party for my niece


----------



## jamman

'm going to finish watching the football (they will lose to pee me off) then off outside and into the garage to gice Kamilla some loving.....


----------



## Cloud

Used a clay bar for the first time and what a result! I've been out there for 4 hours and I'm chuffed to bits with the finish. I keep going outside to stroke my car and the next door neighbour actually laughed out loud when he came home to find me photographing it!


----------



## Audiphil

Looking good


----------



## Cloud

Audiphil said:


> Looking good


Thanks Phil

I bet you can't wait to use your clay bar! I bought the same as you (sorry for copying) and it's very easy to use, especially after the demonstration at Shinearama last week.


----------



## aarond

Gave her a clean








And fitted the engine bay screws


----------



## Kprincess

Cloud said:


> Used a clay bar for the first time and what a result! I've been out there for 4 hours and I'm chuffed to bits with the finish. I keep going outside to stroke my car and the next door neighbour actually laughed out loud when he came home to find me photographing it!


Gorgeous colour TT


----------



## Kprincess

Got an LED strip fitted ...


----------



## captpicard

went from this ....





to this, after a mini meet with mullum :wink:




carbon fibre filler cap..

im happy


----------



## mullum

Good to meet you  we went to Windsor afterwards, bit of congestion on the way but had a nice afternoon. Took the country roads home .. Nice day  I'm happy too ..


----------



## captpicard

mullum said:


> Good to meet you  we went to Windsor afterwards, bit of congestion on the way but had a nice afternoon. Took the country roads home .. Nice day  I'm happy too ..


like wise, always good to meet a fellow member, but after i returned home to the decorating, before debadging the front grille, then gave the wheels a coat of poorboys protection.
Nice 2 1/2 hr drive back up the motorway with the roof down 8)


----------



## Skeee

Got home from Thruxton in under an hour after sneaking out the back of the circuit to cheat the traffic.
And brought home a passenger from the Porsche Team.


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Got home from Thruxton in under an hour after sneaking out the back of the circuit to cheat the traffic.
> And brought home a passenger from the Porsche Team.


He's cute :wink:


----------



## Skeee

Mr Kprincess aka MuxGT aka Wireless etc etc said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from Thruxton in under an hour after sneaking out the back of the circuit to cheat the traffic.
> And brought home a passenger from the Porsche Team.
> 
> 
> 
> He's cute :wink:
Click to expand...

 Even cuter when you win him for free.
_Unfortunately he's spoken for and will soon belong to my girlfriend. _


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from Thruxton in under an hour after sneaking out the back of the circuit to cheat the traffic.
> And brought home a passenger from the Porsche Team.
> 
> 
> 
> He's cute :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even cuter when you win him for free.
> _Unfortunately he's spoken for and will soon belong to my girlfriend. _
Click to expand...

Aww she's a lucky lady


----------



## jamman

Skeee said:


> He's cute :wink:


 Even cuter when you win him for free.
_Unfortunately he's spoken for and will soon belong to my girlfriend. _[/quote]

Ahhhh the old cute toy trick........ Evil Monkey will be rewarded I'm sure :wink:

After watching the football I spent far tooooooooo much time cleaning under my bonnet and got bugger all done really. 

Very time consuming when it's as dirty as mine this is all I got done.


----------



## maryanne1986

i am planning on doing that tomorrow


----------



## Kprincess

jamman said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's cute :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Even cuter when you win him for free.
> _Unfortunately he's spoken for and will soon belong to my girlfriend. _
Click to expand...

Ahhhh the old cute toy trick........ Evil Monkey will be rewarded I'm sure :wink:

After watching the football I spent far tooooooooo much time cleaning under my bonnet and got bugger all done really. 

Very time consuming when it's as dirty as mine this is all I got done.





[/quote]

Talk about mint 

Ps evil monkey and rewards lol


----------



## 4ndrew

Missed out on this... Set an automatic bid but the seller had it set that ppl outside of Germany couldn't need, so annoying, what a bargain!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321116360703

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

4ndrew said:


> Missed out on this... Set an automatic bid but the seller had it set that ppl outside of Germany couldn't need, so annoying, what a bargain!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321116360703
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Not bringing anything up mate what was it ?


----------



## Rich196

Amazing clean James nice one!!


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Amazing clean James nice one!!


I think it's just the photos mate I dont remember it looking that good  :lol: :lol:


----------



## mk1f4n

Spent 2 hours fitting my pro bolt fuel ring kit, not 1 but 2 bolts broke woo hoo it was so much fun and not nerve racking at all drilling them out :x


----------



## 4ndrew

jamman said:


> Not bringing anything up mate what was it ?


That's weird, it's been removed, probably due to cash on collection to avoid fees. It was genuine roof bars and two Thule bike racks. Went for just €44, I feel robbed!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M13PUG

After a day and a half of graft;
Cleaned the roof (couldn't believe the muck that came out)
Treated with Fabsil
Cleaned and polished the interior
Got up at 5.30am today to beat the heat!
Cleaned, polished and waxed the exterior
Quick shower
Off to the beer festival  
Seats next weekend


----------



## IC_HOTT

. . . . . Gave my 2nd TT a complete respray,


----------



## IC_HOTT

. . . . . Blacked the rear badges


----------



## maryanne1986

spent the day at singleton car show (fab day) went for a drive all around west wales and have to say i love my TT it done me proud [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## carpet3

Picked my car up after having the alloys and paint chips sorted.

It's going back in a couple of weeks to get the paint blended in a bit better but i'm really happy with it 

Once I've had a chance to clean i'll finally be able to get some pics up


----------



## Jay-225

Spent about 8 hours machine polishing the car [smiley=bigcry.gif] Wax will be added tomorrow along with some better pics as these aren't the best for showing work done but was knackered :roll: :lol:


----------



## aarond

Jay-225 said:


> Spent about 8 hours machine polishing the car [smiley=bigcry.gif] Wax will be added tomorrow along with some better pics as these aren't the best for showing work done but was knackered :roll: :lol:


Wow they impressive


----------



## Kprincess

Fitted this to my baby... not the best of pictures but 4 hours of polishing helped


----------



## Paulj100

These arrived today!

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> These arrived today!
> 
> Paul


Bloody heck, how many you fitting to your TT Paul  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Kprincess said:


> Fitted this to my baby... not the best of pictures but 4 hours of polishing helped


You gave me a fright for a moment when I thought you'd fit a massive yellow rectangle to the back of your car  Then I spotted the spoiler, phew!!!

Looks great!


----------



## Kprincess

Cloud said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this to my baby... not the best of pictures but 4 hours of polishing helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave me a fright for a moment when I thought you'd fit a massive yellow rectangle to the back of your car  Then I spotted the spoiler, phew!!!
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thank you Cloud, thought I would try and fool someone :wink:


----------



## malstt

Cloud said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this to my baby... not the best of pictures but 4 hours of polishing helped
Click to expand...

Is it me or are your audi rings off centre ? spoiler looks good. 8)


----------



## Kprincess

malstt said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this to my baby... not the best of pictures but 4 hours of polishing helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it me or are your audi rings off centre ? spoiler looks good. 8)
Click to expand...

   your right malstt, you've got attention to detail and I'm the virgo :lol: ... it is off centre and I never noticed it before... Many thanks 

Now how to removed it and refit without paint issues :?

Kp


----------



## malstt

Sorry for pointing it out, pleased its not my eyes ! You can remove them with dental floss and warm water as long as the panel hasnt been painted recently you should ok. Why not just leave them off :?:


----------



## Kprincess

malstt said:


> Sorry for pointing it out, pleased its not my eyes ! You can remove them with dental floss and warm water as long as the panel hasnt been painted recently you should ok. Why not just leave them off :?:


Aww your sweet   Don't be sorry as I really appreciate you telling me 

Brilliant idea malstt, only thing is that I don't know what the condition is like under the badge :-|


----------



## malstt

Heres a pic of mine, just fitted my spoiler too.


----------



## Kprincess

malstt said:


> Heres a pic of mine, just fitted my spoiler too.


Very very nice and love the black roof and spoiler tip


----------



## mullum

QS valance ? Nice


----------



## mullum

alij100 said:


> These arrived today!
> 
> Paul


You needed some knee braces ? Wish I'd known I've got 2 spare sets !


----------



## malstt

mullum said:


> QS valance ? Nice


If your on about mine it is a QS.


----------



## captpicard

Kprincess said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for pointing it out, pleased its not my eyes ! You can remove them with dental floss and warm water as long as the panel hasnt been painted recently you should ok. Why not just leave them off :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww your sweet   Don't be sorry as I really appreciate you telling me
> 
> Brilliant idea malstt, only thing is that I don't know what the condition is like under the badge :-|
Click to expand...

also, warm with a hair dryer first to soften the glue....


----------



## Kprincess

captpicard said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for pointing it out, pleased its not my eyes ! You can remove them with dental floss and warm water as long as the panel hasnt been painted recently you should ok. Why not just leave them off :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww your sweet   Don't be sorry as I really appreciate you telling me
> 
> Brilliant idea malstt, only thing is that I don't know what the condition is like under the badge :-|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also, warm with a hair dryer first to soften the glue....
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info captpicard


----------



## Kprincess

malstt said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> QS valance ? Nice
> 
> 
> 
> If your on about mine it is a QS.
Click to expand...

oh thats why it has a black roof doh!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Filled up with V Power+. Whilst paying too much attention to the driver filling up next to me, overfilled and spilled about 2 litres over the floor! :roll: Bet it's no different to Tesco Momentum


----------



## Paulj100

mullum said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These arrived today!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> You needed some knee braces ? Wish I'd known I've got 2 spare sets !
Click to expand...

No there not for me mate just some of the new stock for the group buy I do 
As in my signature below.

Psul


----------



## mullum

Oh ok, I can't see signatures on tapatalk unfortunately, well unless I click on a members profile.


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These arrived today!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody heck, how many you fitting to your TT Paul  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: oh KP! I thought it would help me forget I haven't got a Votex front spoiler :roll:

No it's some of the interior items I sell new genuine Audi TT MK 1 parts.

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These arrived today!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody heck, how many you fitting to your TT Paul  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: oh KP! I thought it would help me forget I haven't got a Votex front spoiler :roll:
> 
> No it's some of the interior items I sell new genuine Audi TT MK 1 parts.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

That's where I've seem these items :wink: ebay 

I would have brought one but have a twin cup holder I brought seconds but liking the arm rest/phone holder and NO I am not spending another cent :-*


----------



## Paulj100

Keep hearing about all these upgrades KP but no mention of alloys :?

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

Realised I've probably got a broken spring :evil: Couldn't have come at a worse time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Realised I've probably got a broken spring :evil: Couldn't have come at a worse time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Unlucky mate, good luck finding another bargain set


----------



## Mondo

Brendanb86 said:


> Realised I've probably got a broken spring :evil: Couldn't have come at a worse time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Bummer. Time for coilovers methinks.


----------



## Brendanb86

Tell me about it, I can't see if its broken but its certainly lower on 1 side. Need to get it up on a ramp.

How's the Beemer? Saw the pics on Facebook, looks proper nice



Mondo said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realised I've probably got a broken spring :evil: Couldn't have come at a worse time [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. Time for coilovers methinks.
Click to expand...

That's why it couldn't have come at a worse time, I really want coilivers but they might have to wait a few months


----------



## BaueruTc

malstt said:


> Heres a pic of mine, just fitted my spoiler too.


Now that is the second QS I have seen with the roof top spoiler and I think it looks really good on the QS. Will see how well mine looks in blue when I get her back on Thursday.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

I was debating I rear screen spoiler for my qs, hmmmm.

May invest and see....


----------



## Ian_W

Looks like I have finally tracked down the knocking on the front.

New ARB bushes tomorrow and should all be good 8)


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Tell me about it, I can't see if its broken but its certainly lower on 1 side. Need to get it up on a ramp.
> 
> How's the Beemer? Saw the pics on Facebook, looks proper nice
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realised I've probably got a broken spring :evil: Couldn't have come at a worse time [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. Time for coilovers methinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why it couldn't have come at a worse time, I really want coilivers but they might have to wait a few months
Click to expand...

Beemer is even more of a beast now it sports a cheeky remap


----------



## percolated

Cleaned the throttle body. Think I added to the boost leak because didn't have a replacement gasket!


----------



## Paulj100

Fitted new alloys!


----------



## jgp-tt

alij100 said:


> Fitted new alloys!


They are nice arn't they 

Bet you're happy Paul?

God I'm gonna sell mine, getting too popular now ;-)


----------



## Paulj100

jgp-tt said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> They are nice arn't they
> 
> Bet you're happy Paul?
> 
> God I'm gonna sell mine, getting too popular now ;-)
Click to expand...

if im totally honest im not sure :?

paul


----------



## jgp-tt

Oh, really?

Funny cos gogs says he wasn't that impressed on his, now sold, red 3.2

What you not liking about them?


----------



## Paulj100

:? I know they have only just been fitted but I can't help thinking my QS alloys looked better its doing my head in now! 

Paul


----------



## oldguy

What are they?

*EDIT*

Just seen earlier thread...thought they were...Votex, I have those too...very rare 

But i as you are not too sure...look great front an angle but full side on...Mmmmm...still not sure.... :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

alij100 said:


> Fitted new alloys!


Paul they look nice in the picture....  The qs reps are a hard wheel to beat though for looks... :? I am sure if your not happy you could sell them on for little loss?

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Fitted new alloys!


Needs its arse on the ground and spacing out :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul they look nice in the picture....  The qs reps are a hard wheel to beat though for looks... :? I am sure if your not happy you could sell them on for little loss?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Thanks Damian. I adore the QS alloys but have always loved the Votex bit now fitted I'm not sure if I can get used to the thin bladesand shows off my standard brakes. If I had a big brake kit it would look awesome I know but budget won't stretch to that. For me the qs's gave it a more aggressive look and really suited my denim blue plus they have better shine than the votexs. This is a real tough one for me.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Needs its arse on the ground and spacing out :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Princess no not going any lower thank you but right about spacers. Currently have 15mm back and nothing on front. Was thinking put the 15mm on the front and get 20mm for the rear.

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Needs its arse on the ground and spacing out :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Princess no not going any lower thank you but right about spacers. Currently have 15mm back and nothing on front. Was thinking put the 15mm on the front and get 20mm for the rear.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Theres me thinking the front looks standard height :? or is it just that picture isnt a good un :wink:


----------



## slider955i

Fitted me engine and gear stick fastener upgrades


----------



## spearhunter#2

Moved 500 miles futher South so had a 1000 mile round trip in a van over 2 days  Sure is nice to be back in the TT


----------



## Brendanb86

alij100 said:


> Fitted new alloys!


Prefer the QS wheels if I'm honest mate :?


----------



## maryanne1986

Brendanb86 said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer the QS wheels if I'm honest mate :?
Click to expand...

+1 :/


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer the QS wheels if I'm honest mate :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 :/
Click to expand...

The alloys that were on first look much nicer :wink: 
I have a spare few hundred quid if you want to throw them my way :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

maryanne1986 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer the QS wheels if I'm honest mate :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 :/
Click to expand...

It's really doing my head in as there's part of me think the Votex alloys look to modern for the MK 1 and would suite a MK 2 better where as the QS alloys just looked right! :? What ever I decide one set has to sell. It's the same with the rear spoiler I bought a Votex spoiler a while back and I keep faffing around as I pm not sure if one if Brendan's rear extension spoilers would look better AAAARRHHH! FFS! 

Paul


----------



## slider955i

Brendanb86 said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer the QS wheels if I'm honest mate :?
Click to expand...

And me personally , but hey ho life would be boring if we all liked the same 8) 8)


----------



## Kprincess

slider955i said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new alloys!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer the QS wheels if I'm honest mate :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me personally , but hey ho life would be boring if we all liked the same 8) 8)
Click to expand...

That's why I like the chavy Azev A :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

Princess what are those alloys? :?

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Princess what are those alloys? :?
> 
> Paul


What Azev A? or your lovely ones your going to sell me for pea nuts :wink: :-* :lol:

pps keep the other alloys and throw that damn votex boot spoiler in the bin and get yourself a V6 one as it will look awesome on BLUE :wink:


----------



## Paulj100

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess what are those alloys? :?
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> What Azev A? or your lovely ones your going to sell me for pea nuts :wink: :-* :lol:
> 
> pps keep the other alloys and throw that damn votex boot spoiler in the bin and get yourself a V6 one as it will look awesome on BLUE :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeh you can start blowing kisses at me now you want my alloys :lol:

Paul :wink:


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess what are those alloys? :?
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> What Azev A? or your lovely ones your going to sell me for pea nuts :wink: :-* :lol:
> 
> pps keep the other alloys and throw that damn votex boot spoiler in the bin and get yourself a V6 one as it will look awesome on BLUE :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh you can start blowing kisses at me now you want my alloys :lol:
> 
> Paul :wink:
Click to expand...

ROTFPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

I know you like bargains KP but you can :-* my perfect tight a**e   :wink:

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

I bought an expensive ergonomic lumber support orthopedic "biddy" cussion in brookstone's here in boston to support my back in my recaro PP. Does that mean i am getting old... :lol: Saw a lovely pair of comfy slippers too... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

alij100 said:


> I know you like bargains KP but you can :-* my perfect tight a**e   :wink:
> 
> Paul


Lmfao you comedian :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew

TTSPORT666 said:


> I bought an expensive ergonomic lumber support orthopedic "biddy" cussion in brookstone's here in boston to support my back in my recaro PP. Does that mean i am getting old... :lol: Saw a lovely pair of comfy slippers too... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Got any pics of the lumber support? I wouldn't mind something decent 4 my PP's ;-)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeee

Mr Kprincess aka Muxgt aka Wireless said:


> That's why I like the chavy Azev A :lol:


 Indeed they are chavvy!


----------



## maryanne1986

bought lots for the TT (more this week than just today) 

Polished water and oil caps
Polished Top Mount caps 
Some forge hoses
New side light bulbs
a new water bottle (because mine looks like something died inside) :lol: 
a few bits for inside the car 
stainless steal bolts to replace the plastic ones 
an OBD2 Bluetooth devise which connects to my phone and gives me all the cars readings and stats which is very cool 8) 
Autoglym Trim cleaner to clean up the engine covers
and awaiting to buy a manifold cover from Old Guy 

Theres probably a thread for this but its 11:45 pm and im feeling too lazy  [smiley=zzz.gif] 
Will take pics


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like the chavy Azev A :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are chavvy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Skeee

.......................fitted a pair of amber side indicator LEDs. £1.68/pair  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMD-LED-W5W-T ... 1195292436

Which make the car go faster so aren't bling!
_They consume less power than the incandescents so will improve the spark! :roll: _


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> .......................fitted a pair of amber side indicator LEDs. £1.68/pair
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMD-LED-W5W-T ... 1195292436
> 
> Which make the car go faster so aren't bling!
> _They consume less power than the incandescents so will improve the spark! :roll: _


There's me thinking I get bargains :lol: 
did I read not bling


----------



## mk1f4n

Bought a Blue Flame system for a bargain price


----------



## maryanne1986

Finished my Degree in University 

After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now to graduate and find a job until my next course


----------



## Paulj100

maryanne1986 said:


> Finished my Degree in University
> 
> After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course


Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Paul


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Finished my Degree in University
> 
> After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course


Well done sweetie x

Sorry to learn of your loss XX


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my Degree in University
> 
> After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course
> 
> 
> 
> Well done sweetie x
> 
> Sorry to learn of your loss XX
Click to expand...

thanks KP.... Mammy is looking down at me and proud of me all the time i hope  (apart from when i put my foot down in the beat :twisted: ) 



alij100 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my Degree in University
> 
> After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

thanks Paul  its been tough but i did it in the end


----------



## Paulj100

As KP says sorry to hear of your loss but what an achievement [smiley=book2.gif] congratulations again. You must be very proud.

Paul


----------



## maryanne1986

i am hun, proud that i proved myself wrong in thinking i couldnt do it as im nearly 27 and happy in the knowledge that no one can take my degree away from me now x


----------



## Paulj100

Well I've just myself a glass of red  so hears to you and what ever the future holds. 
Now enough of non car chat :roll:

Paul


----------



## maryanne1986

alij100 said:


> Well I've just myself a glass of red  so hears to you and what ever the future holds.
> Now enough of non car chat :roll:
> 
> Paul


+ 1 :roll:


----------



## Paulj100

maryanne1986 said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've just myself a glass of red  so hears to you and what ever the future holds.
> Now enough of non car chat :roll:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> + 1 :roll:
Click to expand...

Cheers :-*

Paul


----------



## Skeee

alij100 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my Degree in University
> After three years and loosing my mam last April ... I did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Paul
Click to expand...

 * +1*

Well done Smurfette!
_Even more so with the obvious distraction. We all we know we have to go sometime, but it's never the right time._



maryanne1986 said:


> until my next course


 _So some sort of masochist then!_


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my Degree in University
> After three years and loosing my mam last April ... I did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * +1*
> 
> Well done Smurfette!
> _Even more so with the obvious distraction. We all we know we have to go sometime, but it's never the right time._
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> until my next course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _So some sort of masochist then!_
Click to expand...

Aw thanks skeee and no its never a right time but i worked through it as hard as it was 
and im doing another Counselling course 

i like smurfette :mrgreen:


----------



## Kprincess




----------



## maryanne1986

very true that KP


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> very true that KP


Unfortunately hun it is


----------



## TT Boycie

maryanne1986 said:


> Finished my Degree in University
> 
> After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course


Congrats to you 
Steve


----------



## maryanne1986

TT Boycie said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my Degree in University
> 
> After three years and loosing my mam last april ... i did it and proved myself wrong  Go Me :roll:  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Now to graduate and find a job until my next course
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thank you Steve :roll:


----------



## mullum

Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

mullum said:


> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:


Nice one matey. Not bad for a beginner! :wink:

Paul


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:


Well done Stephen, how are you finding the Neuspeed? I had one on my previous TT and loved it.

Got a Forge one on this one, as I had it lying about in the Garage :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

mullum said:


> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:


God, next you'll be fixing your radio flap. :roll:


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Stephen, how are you finding the Neuspeed? I had one on my previous TT and loved it.
> 
> Got a Forge one on this one, as I had it lying about in the Garage :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Well my shift were pretty notchy to begin with, and Id read that just fitting a short shifter doesnt improve that - if anything it makes it a bit worse. I'd agree with that. Ideally I'd like to have the bushings replaced or even uprated - but the company that does them for the mk1 doesnt do them for my 2000 model.
Initially I thought "crap, where are the gears !" and thought I'd knackered it. But then I realised theyre just much closer, funny that ! :lol:


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> God, next you'll be fixing your radio flap. :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh I'm glad you posted that, received the fixing piece yesterday and meant to message you to say thanks ! (but forgot)
So thanks very much for that - here's what I busted on mine (although I swear it just disintegrated in my hands !)










The little round nipple thing.


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:


Hi mullum does this short shifter fit to the gear box and what's it like with gear changes?.

Many thanks

Kp


----------



## thebluemax

fitted my new Boshe aero wipers from eurospares Dudley, 1X22" and 1X21" look great on the car and only £18+ a few pence with the TTOC club discount of 25%.....sound as a pound.
Also waiting for my Bently manual and the Pipercross filter to stick in my "WAK" air box, sound is good with the normal filter in, it deeply warbles pulling away in lower gears, nice!!


----------



## thebluemax

Kprincess said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a Neuspeed short shifter and a Wak box, successfully, me ! First time I've so much as lifted a spanner ! Only took about half an hour, and I only lost one bolt ! (out of 2) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mullum does this short shifter fit to the gear box and what's it like with gear changes?.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Kp
Click to expand...

is the short shifter any good ? I mean does it make a difference? not modding for mod's sake ?


----------



## mullum

The one I bought was marked as fitting the 2000+2001 models. The shifts arent any less notchy, but MUCH shorter. I'm very happy with it, although it will take some getting used to as I'm a bit less certain about what gear I'm in and whether I'm in neutral or not.
I'm probably more chuffed that I did it myself than I am about getting it for a VERY good price.
I'd say its a "must do" mod - but won't make the shifts "feel" any better. For that you're going to need updated bushings and a linkage "reset".
A big knob would really be the icing on the cake, just a shame there aren't any carbon fibre ones.


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Got the tt back from vagtech today new clutch and master cylinder and rwd fixed!! Car better not cost me anymore money for a while now haha


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> The one I bought was marked as fitting the 2000+2001 models. The shifts arent any less notchy, but MUCH shorter. I'm very happy with it, although it will take some getting used to as I'm a bit less certain about what gear I'm in and whether I'm in neutral or not.
> I'm more probably more chuffed that I did it myself than I am that I got it for a VERY good price.
> I'd say its a "must do" mod - but won't make the shifts "feel" any better. For that you're going to need updated bushings and a linkage "reset".


Hi, that's all I needed to know. As long as its not extra notchy as it seems to take long to gear up when at cruising speed which seems to lose boost from what I have noticed and I hate having to race around like a looney


----------



## thebluemax

I think I'm going to need more info on the "Defcon " bushes that I have read about, but I need a "A-B" about what they do and where they fit etc with pics because I am a total newbie when it come to them, I like the idea of what they can do for the handling, but not a clue about the fitting..


----------



## mullum

That's not really a "Today I ...."

But I'll happily chat with you on pm if you want .. Or start a thread perhaps ?


----------



## Kprincess

thebluemax said:


> I think I'm going to need more info on the "Defcon " bushes that I have read about, but I need a "A-B" about what they do and where they fit etc with pics because I am a total newbie when it come to them, I like the idea of what they can do for the handling, but not a clue about the fitting..


Your not asking as much as I do then :wink:


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> That's not really a "Today I ...."
> 
> But I'll happily chat with you on pm if you want .. Or start a thread perhaps ?


 :?: :?:


----------



## mullum

Kprincess said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really a "Today I ...."
> But I'll happily chat with you on pm if you want .. Or start a thread perhaps ?
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :?:
Click to expand...

 :?: :?:

Kp you do get the title of this thread dont you ?


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really a "Today I ...."
> But I'll happily chat with you on pm if you want .. Or start a thread perhaps ?
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?: :?:
> 
> Kp you do get the title of this thread dont you ?
Click to expand...

Today I did a plop :lol: yes I do mullum 

Thought you were refering to the other post as he was talking about reading about defcons and wants pictures etc etc :roll:


----------



## mullum

Yes I was responding to the post from thebluemax


----------



## Kprincess

mullum said:


> Yes I was responding to the post from thebluemax


That's what my :?: :?: was


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> .................... .. Or start a thread perhaps ?


Ha ha Busted! :lol:


----------



## Skeee

..............happily gave away half a litre of blood. Then even happier-ly used up some adrenalin on the way home with my right foot and the roof down and got inside the garage just before it started to p%££ down.


----------



## mullum

Skeee said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................... .. Or start a thread perhaps ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha Busted! :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry I seem to be missing all the jokes today - who is busted ? Me or the person I was suggesting should start a thread !

I'm offering to assist by contributing to a thread, or by chatting in pm 

Have I missed something or was something misunderstood ?


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................... .. Or start a thread perhaps ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha Busted! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I seem to be missing all the jokes today - who is busted ?_* Me or the person I was suggesting should start a thread !
> *_ I'm offering to assist by contributing to a thread, or by chatting in pm
> Have I missed something or was something misunderstood ?
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate- wasn't aimed at you. She/he h knows it's busted!


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> ..............happily gave away half a litre of blood. Then even happier-ly used up some adrenalin on the way home with my right foot and the roof down and got inside the garage just before it started to p%££ down.


roof down because your embarrassed as to how shite it lookswith the roof up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee

Mr Kprincess aka Muxgt aka wireless etc said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............happily gave away half a litre of blood. Then even happier-ly used up some adrenalin on the way home with my right foot and the roof down and got inside the garage just before it started to p%££ down.
> 
> 
> 
> roof down because your embarrassed as to how shite it lookswith the roof up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............happily gave away half a litre of blood. Then even happier-ly used up some adrenalin on the way home with my right foot and the roof down and got inside the garage just before it started to p%££ down.
> 
> 
> 
> roof down because your embarrassed as to how shite it lookswith the roof up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

HAHA I know you too well Mr :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ps she's not angry [smiley=gorgeous.gif] just saying how it really is as your always roof down even in the winter :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Shouda brought a coupe :-*


----------



## Skeee

It's a win - win, 'cos the roof is only up when in the garage or when it's chucking it down.
_ Either way you won't see it. _


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> It's a win - win, 'cos the roof is only up when in the garage or when it's chucking it down.
> _ Either way you won't see it. _


Please spare me the embarrassment of the poor design and looks Audi put into that car :lol:


----------



## Skeee

Kprincess said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win - win, 'cos the roof is only up when in the garage or when it's chucking it down.
> _ Either way you won't see it. _
> 
> 
> 
> Please spare me the embarrassment of the poor design and looks Audi put into that car :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kprincess

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win - win, 'cos the roof is only up when in the garage or when it's chucking it down.
> _ Either way you won't see it. _
> 
> 
> 
> Please spare me the embarrassment of the poor design and looks Audi put into that car :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Beauty :?: :wink:I know the truth hurts but that's life


----------



## thebluemax

mullum said:


> Yes I was responding to the post from thebluemax


yes hi mullum

sorry I did go a bit off thread then, was not not my intention to hijack the question.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today I.... Picked up my latest US pressie for my qs here in Newyork... 

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

TTSPORT666 said:


> Today I.... Picked up my latest US pressie for my qs here in Newyork...
> 
> Damien.


Do tell Damo


----------



## TTSPORT666

Kprincess said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I.... Picked up my latest US pressie for my qs here in Newyork...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell Damo
Click to expand...

This level of car gift porn needs to be divulged after the 12midnight watershed... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

TTSPORT666 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I.... Picked up my latest US pressie for my qs here in Newyork...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell Damo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This level of car gift porn needs to be divulged after the 12midnight watershed... :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: don't keep up waiting too long


----------



## Inutopian

Today I drove my car to work and back, enjoying how the dirt doesn't stick to it after a good wax! I also picked bits out of the interior and threw them out the window. Low velocity vacuuming!


----------



## Kprincess

Inutopian said:


> Today I drove my car to work and back, enjoying how the dirt doesn't stick to it after a good wax! I also picked bits out of the interior and threw them out the window. Low velocity vacuuming!


Litter bug :-|

That why we pay high taxes


----------



## Tagbartok

Well actually it was yesterday Friday 11th May but in some parts of the world it still is!
I changed the oil and spark plugs in my TT and A3 so now I know they have the right stuff in them.
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...received the Audi A8 tow hook I ordered off eBay yesterday.

And plan to finish off my HG FMIC install (touch wood). Maybe take the winter wheels and tyres off too...


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Woke up purchased some H&R Comfort coilovers with matching F&R ARB


----------



## Brendanb86

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> Woke up purchased some H&R Comfort coilovers with matching F&R ARB


£450 off eBay?! Was watching them but woke up too late [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tomm

spent 20 minutes trying to get 4 of these in the car...










and got some new wheel sealant to try!


----------



## Shinigami

Tomm said:


> spent 20 minutes trying to get 4 of these in the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got some new wheel sealant to try!


You should have been able to put 3 tyres in the boot and only one on the passenger seat :roll:

Btw...what tyres did you get?


----------



## Shinigami

Today...I've had new brake discs and pads fitted at the mighty Midland VW [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gram TT

Got up early to fit my front brake discs and pads. Couldn't find my 7mm Hex key so had to go out and buy one :? Job done.... just in time for lunch


----------



## Tomm

Shinigami said:


> You should have been able to put 3 tyres in the boot and only one on the passenger seat :roll:
> 
> Btw...what tyres did you get?


I have no idea how, I could fit just one in the boot, forget getting another two in there!

19R35/215 fronts
19R35/225 rears

Across 8.5J and 9.5J


----------



## mullum

With the seats out, I got 4 17" wheels and tyres in the back.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Brendanb86 said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up purchased some H&R Comfort coilovers with matching F&R ARB
> 
> 
> 
> £450 off eBay?! Was watching them but woke up too late [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Have been looking at coilies for awhile now and wasn't gonna get any for a month or 2 but hopefully i should have some forge tie bars coming too  Time to give the TT some TLC before the summer.


----------



## Mondo

...took out the rear-most plastic cover in the boot, the boot cover, the tool tray and the spare wheel. Tried to remove the two side panels but only got the 1st clip out and the rest wouldn't budge, so spent a very pleasant :evil: hour trying to get those two clips back in. Total... f*&king... [email protected], the pair of 'em. Got there in the end. 

Cleaned it all up with vac' and meths, cleaned the rear plastic bit and vac'd the tray. Took a leaf out of someone else's book and cleaned up the 4 catches while I was at it:

One down, 3 to go:








All done:








Tomorrow I'll fit some sound deadening sheets to the boot to a) try and minimise the noise back there, particularly for when Mondo Jr. is aboard, and b) add a little weight to tie the rear down a fraction more.


----------



## eglin

Today I wondered why my headlight washers don't work when I can hear the pump kicking in, so will have to investigate that when the weather improves.


----------



## TTQ2K2

eglin said:


> Today I wondered why my headlight washers don't work when I can hear the pump kicking in, so will have to investigate that when the weather improves.


Lights on when tested?

cheers


----------



## Kprincess

TTQ2K2 said:


> eglin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I wondered why my headlight washers don't work when I can hear the pump kicking in, so will have to investigate that when the weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lights on when tested?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Sorry for the STUPID question TTQ2K2 but what was it like trying to  shift  with TT shift gate V1


----------



## Skeee

Language Indeed!


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Language Indeed!


That's not swearing t anyone Mr skeee, I was making sure no one starts off their comments like here we go again etc blah blah :lol: 

   typo as I missed the F

:-* :-*


----------



## TTQ2K2

Kprincess said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eglin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I wondered why my headlight washers don't work when I can hear the pump kicking in, so will have to investigate that when the weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lights on when tested?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the STUPID question TTQ2K2 but what was it like trying to shit with TT shift gate V1
Click to expand...

Increased the fibre in my diet to make it easier.


----------



## Kprincess

:lol: :lol: :lol: sorry I was meant to say shift the gears


----------



## Skeee

TTQ2K2 said:


> eglin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I wondered why my headlight washers don't work when I can hear the pump kicking in, so will have to investigate that when the weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lights on when tested?
> cheers
Click to expand...

Headlamps on, and hold for a couple of seconds for the second pump/headlamp spray to kick in.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320556&p=2518856&hilit=Aliens+blocked#p2518856
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=300795&p=2411712&hilit=Aliens+blocked#p2411712


----------



## TTQ2K2

Kprincess said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry I was meant to say shift the gears


Oh.....well then,

Initially, it was quite difficult to get in reverse without significant rubbing. Same with the 2-3, and 4-5 upshifts. The 5-6 upshift also rubbed. There was also and occasional clink in 3-2 down shift and 5-4 down shift as well as the rubbing.

After a few weeks, I then pulled it and took a hand file to the bottom of the splines and removed a bit of ally. The rubbing marred the bottom of the splines so I knew exactly were to remove ally. And it was basically invisible form above. Also, I slightly rounded the tips of the splines to also incourage smoothness in the up/down shifting. This helped quite a bit but I still had some rubbing issues.

I then bought V2. It too had the same rubbing issues but because it was slightly domed, the rubbing was less of an annoyance. It did need some modding as V1 did, but not much. Some time into the production run, Charlie posted a video and I noticed that in the video there was a very slight movement ( only a couple of mm) of the gate as Charlie upshifted (the gate moved forward) and downshifted (the gate move backward) in the video. I sent him a PM about it and he said that he did not fully tighten the 8 bolts to allow that slight movement. I tried it and it eliminated nearly all the rubbing issues. The movement is so slight that you have no sense of it while driving.

My overall assessment is that it is/was a quality product that was not perfect (like our TTs). With mods, it is very useable.

I have since sold both my V1 and V2 as I purchased a QS wheel, knob, and handbrake cover from another forum member and have happily been using them with the standard gater.

cheers.


----------



## Kprincess

TTQ2K2

Thank you for the insight to your gear shift, I'd probably say no to that although it looks lovely.
For me I find the existing gear shift to long of a throw an losing power when changing gears so opting for a 6speed short shift.

Hopefully this will cure the power drop when changing up 

I like the colour of you tt and the Votex spoiler 

Thanks

Kp


----------



## TTQ2K2

Kprincess said:


> TTQ2K2
> 
> Thank you for the insight to your gear shift, I'd probably say no to that although it looks lovely.
> For me I find the existing gear shift to long of a throw an losing power when changing gears so opting for a 6speed short shift.
> 
> Hopefully this will cure the power drop when changing up
> 
> I like the colour of you tt and the Votex spoiler
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kp


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Kprincess

TTQ2K2 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTQ2K2
> 
> Thank you for the insight to your gear shift, I'd probably say no to that although it looks lovely.
> For me I find the existing gear shift to long of a throw an losing power when changing gears so opting for a 6speed short shift.
> 
> Hopefully this will cure the power drop when changing up
> 
> I like the colour of you tt and the Votex spoiler
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kp
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

  good night or is it day :wink:

I'm off to [smiley=zzz.gif] as its 252am


----------



## mk1f4n

Picked up mt bargain 5 month old blue flame system


----------



## thebluemax

Today I....well not today but the week just gone haha...had a new windshield due to a small stone chip spreading into a huge crack (auto glass adverts don't lie) so took the opportunity to replace my wipers with Bosch Aero ones, just fitted on the original arms and for only £17 the pair from eurocarparts...with TTOC discount. look and wipe very well


----------



## Rich196

Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb

From my Beemer 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86

The clues in the name. 'Audi TT Forum'. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb
> 
> From my Beemer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Blatant parading of ..."my willy is bigger than your willy" from Rich there... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> The clues in the name. 'Audi TT Forum'. :wink:


Well as I know you lot miss me so much especially you, I thought I would keep you all updated!!



TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb
> 
> From my Beemer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Blatant parading of ..."my willy is bigger than your willy" from Rich there... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

 hows the chasing of 300 ponies going mate?? Not heard about it in a while?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kprincess

Rich196 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clues in the name. 'Audi TT Forum'. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I know you lot miss me so much especially you, I thought I would keep you all updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb
> 
> From my Beemer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatant parading of ..."my willy is bigger than your willy" from Rich there... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hows the chasing of 300 ponies going mate?? Not heard about it in a while?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD
Click to expand...

What are you driving? A pocket rocket


----------



## Travii

Was discharged from hospital after 8 days. Fractured 2 vertebrae in my spine, slipped a disc & a whole heap of pain. 3 Epidurals, endless hours on a morphine drip & alot of crappy food later im all well & good but missing my TT


----------



## Kprincess

Travii said:


> Was discharged from hospital after 8 days. Fractured 2 vertebrae in my spine, slipped a disc & a whole heap of pain. 3 Epidurals, endless hours on a morphine drip & alot of crappy food later im all well & good but missing my TT


Ouch!!!


----------



## Shinigami

Travii said:


> Was discharged from hospital after 8 days. Fractured 2 vertebrae in my spine, slipped a disc & a whole heap of pain. 3 Epidurals, endless hours on a morphine drip & alot of crappy food later im all well & good but missing my TT


Bloody hell mate...what have you done?


----------



## captpicard

Fitted a "go-faster strip" :wink:



then it started raining :?


----------



## Shinigami

captpicard said:


> Fitted a "go-faster strip" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> then it started raining :?


How many bhp are you gonna get once fitted both? :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...lined about half the boot with Silent Coat (I think it's called) sound deadening mat. Gave up on the rest when I couldn't see an easy way to do the curves for the spare wheel.  :?

Still, at least I'll have something to do next weekend.


----------



## Rich196

Kprincess said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clues in the name. 'Audi TT Forum'. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I know you lot miss me so much especially you, I thought I would keep you all updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb
> 
> From my Beemer
> 
> What are you driving? A pocket rocket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a baby bm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Kprincess

captpicard said:


> Fitted a "go-faster strip" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> then it started raining :?


She will fly


----------



## Rich196

Kprincess said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clues in the name. 'Audi TT Forum'. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I know you lot miss me so much especially you, I thought I would keep you all updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb
> 
> From my Beemer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatant parading of ..."my willy is bigger than your willy" from Rich there... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hows the chasing of 300 ponies going mate?? Not heard about it in a while?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you driving? A pocket rocket
Click to expand...

Just a baby bm 










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kprincess

What are you driving? A pocket rocket [/quote][/quote][/quote]

Just a baby bm 










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

   that'd gobble up most of these TT's :lol:

Looking nice for a beemer rich and I say that out of love for the power it has 

Baby sounds much better :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had it on the dyno. 415 bhp and 530ftlb
> 
> From my Beemer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Blatant parading of ..."my willy is bigger than your willy" from Rich there... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

 hows the chasing of 300 ponies going mate?? Not heard about it in a while?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD[/quote]

What are you driving? A pocket rocket [/quote]

Just a baby bm 










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

She is looking sweet Rich... 8) That is quite some bhp she is putting out now. Hows the power delivery? linear?

Work very much in progress on my qs..Just had a base map put on her for now, as had new injectors fitted...Waiting for bespoke 3 inch TIP and other goodies before Wak can work his magic, and fine tune that base map very soon.  
Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew

Just told my girlfriend how much I've spent on mods over the past 2 years, the response was "holybejasus, your a crazy person" I then went on to explain it's all this forums fault, she called you all ridiculous people! Haha! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

4ndrew said:


> Just told my girlfriend how much I've spent on mods over the past 2 years, the response was "holybejasus, your a crazy person" I then went on to explain it's all this forums fault, she called you all ridiculous people! Haha!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


 :lol: holybejasus fantastic cultural expression...Well if she is still with you after hearing that she is a keeper. That kind of information is kept behind a secret rotating bookcase in my house.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

4ndrew said:


> Just told my girlfriend how much I've spent on mods over the past 2 years, the response was "holybejasus, your a crazy person" I then went on to explain it's all this forums fault, she called you all ridiculous people! Haha!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah they all put a [smiley=rifle.gif] to your head :wink:

Give me her number plz :lol: I'll soon put it right


----------



## Rich196

Kprincess said:


> What are you driving? A pocket rocket
> 
> 
> rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a baby bm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> that'd gobble up most of these TT's :lol:
> 
> Looking nice for a beemer rich and I say that out of love for the power it has
> 
> Baby sounds much better :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks yeh its a bit of an animal, and know one expects it as it doesn't carry an m badge!! It just eats most M3's 



TTSPORT666 said:


> She is looking sweet Rich... 8) That is quite some bhp she is putting out now. Hows the power delivery? linear?
> 
> Work very much in progress on my qs..Just had a base map put on her for now, as had new injectors fitted...Waiting for bespoke 3 inch TIP and other goodies before Wak can work his magic, and fine tune that base map very soon.
> Damien.


Yeh it is very linear, although I get peak torque at about 2k rpm. Just feels like one big NA pull, not turbo kick! You really dont realise how quick your picking up pace until you watch the speedo climb.

Haven't had to do much to achieve the power either, which is good for a gain of 115 bhp and nearly 230 ftlb 

Sounds like you are making good progress. Custom 3inch tip, you trying to remove surge??
So what numbers are you chasing Damien?? Remember its all about the butt dyno, perhaps you ladies should take it to the drag strip!!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## carpet3

Bought some alloys


----------



## Mondo

carpet3 said:


> Bought some alloys


You can't say that without pics. :evil:


----------



## carpet3

I don't have them yet. Should be here in a couple of days


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you driving? A pocket rocket
> 
> 
> rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a baby bm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> that'd gobble up most of these TT's :lol:
> 
> Looking nice for a beemer rich and I say that out of love for the power it has
> 
> Baby sounds much better :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks yeh its a bit of an animal, and know one expects it as it doesn't carry an m badge!! It just eats most M3's
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking sweet Rich... 8) That is quite some bhp she is putting out now. Hows the power delivery? linear?
> 
> Work very much in progress on my qs..Just had a base map put on her for now, as had new injectors fitted...Waiting for bespoke 3 inch TIP and other goodies before Wak can work his magic, and fine tune that base map very soon.
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh it is very linear, although I get peak torque at about 2k rpm. Just feels like one big NA pull, not turbo kick! You really dont realise how quick your picking up pace until you watch the speedo climb.
> 
> Haven't had to do much to achieve the power either, which is good for a gain of 115 bhp and nearly 230 ftlb
> 
> Sounds like you are making good progress. Custom 3inch tip, you trying to remove surge??
> So what numbers are you chasing Damien?? Remember its all about the butt dyno, perhaps you ladies should take it to the drag strip!!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD
Click to expand...

Surge should be controllable Rich. I am having larger inlet and outlets on my TIP and lower boost hose to mate to the larger forge supersize DV ports. So no more reducers. :wink: Plus a larger air intake..Bute bit of kit i picked up in the usa a few days ago.

Quite something to gain 115bhp and 230llb ft..makes me smile as i am now transfixed on chasing 10 or more bhp on the qs.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

I drove up to Skegness with the roof down. It was showing as 14c and dry. I had a quick burger and chips at Wolfies wine bar (and damn fine they were too) and drove home in the rain.  Stupid weather.


----------



## Mondo

carpet3 said:


> I don't have them yet. Should be here in a couple of days


Let you off then. So what are they?


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you driving? A pocket rocket
> 
> 
> rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a baby bm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> that'd gobble up most of these TT's :lol:
> 
> Looking nice for a beemer rich and I say that out of love for the power it has
> 
> Baby sounds much better :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks yeh its a bit of an animal, and know one expects it as it doesn't carry an m badge!! It just eats most M3's
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking sweet Rich... 8) That is quite some bhp she is putting out now. Hows the power delivery? linear?
> 
> Work very much in progress on my qs..Just had a base map put on her for now, as had new injectors fitted...Waiting for bespoke 3 inch TIP and other goodies before Wak can work his magic, and fine tune that base map very soon.
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh it is very linear, although I get peak torque at about 2k rpm. Just feels like one big NA pull, not turbo kick! You really dont realise how quick your picking up pace until you watch the speedo climb.
> 
> Haven't had to do much to achieve the power either, which is good for a gain of 115 bhp and nearly 230 ftlb
> 
> Sounds like you are making good progress. Custom 3inch tip, you trying to remove surge??
> So what numbers are you chasing Damien?? Remember its all about the butt dyno, perhaps you ladies should take it to the drag strip!!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surge should be controllable Rich. I am having larger inlet and outlets on my TIP and lower boost hose to mate to the larger forge supersize DV ports. So no more reducers. :wink: Plus a larger air intake..Bute bit of kit i picked up in the usa a few days ago.
> 
> Quite something to gain 115bhp and 230llb ft..makes me smile as i am now transfixed on chasing 10 or more bhp on the qs.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!! Should look nice if nothing else!!!

Still Think you should just bolt on a back widow hybrid and meth.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

   that'd gobble up most of these TT's :lol:

Looking nice for a beemer rich and I say that out of love for the power it has 

Baby sounds much better :wink:[/quote]

Thanks yeh its a bit of an animal, and know one expects it as it doesn't carry an m badge!! It just eats most M3's 



TTSPORT666 said:


> She is looking sweet Rich... 8) That is quite some bhp she is putting out now. Hows the power delivery? linear?
> 
> Work very much in progress on my qs..Just had a base map put on her for now, as had new injectors fitted...Waiting for bespoke 3 inch TIP and other goodies before Wak can work his magic, and fine tune that base map very soon.
> Damien.


Yeh it is very linear, although I get peak torque at about 2k rpm. Just feels like one big NA pull, not turbo kick! You really dont realise how quick your picking up pace until you watch the speedo climb.

Haven't had to do much to achieve the power either, which is good for a gain of 115 bhp and nearly 230 ftlb 

Sounds like you are making good progress. Custom 3inch tip, you trying to remove surge??
So what numbers are you chasing Damien?? Remember its all about the butt dyno, perhaps you ladies should take it to the drag strip!!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD[/quote]

Surge should be controllable Rich. I am having larger inlet and outlets on my TIP and lower boost hose to mate to the larger forge supersize DV ports. So no more reducers. :wink: Plus a larger air intake..Bute bit of kit i picked up in the usa a few days ago.

Quite something to gain 115bhp and 230llb ft..makes me smile as i am now transfixed on chasing 10 or more bhp on the qs.. :lol:

Damien.[/quote]

Sounds good to me!! Should look nice if nothing else!!!

Still Think you should just bolt on a back widow hybrid and meth.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

That's the easy cheque book tuning approach Rich, the magic and fun is getting safely the most out of the k04. Mind you if our Mondo beats me at the RR day that's my backup plan... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Mind you if our Mondo beats me at the RR day *again *that's my backup plan...


_When_, young Skywalker, not _if_. :wink:


----------



## Rich196

TTSPORT666 said:


> That's the easy cheque book tuning approach Rich, the magic and fun is getting safely the most out of the k04. Mind you if our Mondo beats me at the RR day that's my backup plan... :lol:
> 
> Damien.


Surely it's better to change the turbo and achieve power with an OEM characteristic but more safely.

Surely you can go for meth!!

Also remember what ever you achieve, mondo is achieving on a mood mileage engine 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kprincess

With that kind of power is it better to go beemer :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the easy cheque book tuning approach Rich, the magic and fun is getting safely the most out of the k04. Mind you if our Mondo beats me at the RR day that's my backup plan... :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it's better to change the turbo and achieve power with an OEM characteristic but more safely.
> 
> Surely you can go for meth!!
> 
> Also remember what ever you achieve, mondo is achieving on a mood mileage engine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

What you saying Rich i will be beaten by an older Mondo man with a very high mileage engine... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

I do not have the confidence in hybrid turbo's at the moment...and i will never go BT ever. So its a case of hanging on with my capable K04 until something amazing comes up in Hybrid form.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mind you if our Mondo beats me at the RR day *again *that's my backup plan...
> 
> 
> 
> _When_, young Skywalker, not _if_. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: We will see..gona be close...i hope

Damien.


----------



## Inutopian

...bought a wee tax disc holder to replace the mingin' one the garage had put on! Minor mods ftw


----------



## jamman

With my inside info at the moment I'm back FB ;-)


----------



## Mondo

Shhhh... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> With my inside info at the moment I'm back FB ;-)


Care to translate that for blond people James... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

D, an ATP Turbo hybrid not appeal? It does me - plus changing turbos is the only way I'm getting that freakin' CM TIP off. :? 

I reckon a Snow WMI kit with the USRT TB plate mounted so the nozzle is under the manifold would make for a wicked stealth install.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> D, an ATP Turbo hybrid not appeal? It does me - plus changing turbos is the only way I'm getting that freakin' CM TIP off. :?
> 
> I reckon a Snow WMI kit with the USRT TB plate mounted so the nozzle is under the manifold would make for a wicked stealth install.


Little Birdie told me you had fitted the 3 inch TIP.. :lol:

Yes Snow WMI is on my list just don't know if i can manage it before our Duel.. :wink: The tank could go in front of my bay in the redundant battery area on the qs..Its away from the heat too. We will have to chat about the ATP turbo in June. Sounds interesting?

Damien.


----------



## Love_iTT

Mondo said:


> D, an ATP Turbo hybrid not appeal? It does me - plus changing turbos is the only way I'm getting that freakin' CM TIP off. :?
> 
> I reckon a Snow WMI kit with the USRT TB plate mounted so the nozzle is under the manifold would make for a wicked stealth install.


...and in English that means...?

How the hell do you learn all this performance stuff ??

Please tell me so I can at half understand what you're talking about - I'm pretty sure it's something to do with a turbo.

Graham


----------



## jamman

Copycat lol

Wak told me you were going to for the tank where I had.....

See you two soon will be fun ;-)


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Copycat lol
> 
> Wak told me you were going to for the tank where I had.....
> 
> See you two soon will be fun ;-)


 :lol: I told Wak i would be consulting you on your WMI install. Then i was instructed your install was a bit special and unique... :lol: 
Yes looking forward to it James..Got a bit to do to my qs beforehand though... 

Damien.


----------



## jgp-tt

carpet3 said:


> I don't have them yet. Should be here in a couple of days


Finally got some then?
Paul's?


----------



## Mondo

Love_iTT said:


> ...and in English that means...?


 

I would't say 'learn' as such; more drool over.

ATP Turbo 350bhp hybrid turbo: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
They also do a 400bhp one based on a Garrett GT2871R.  
Snow Performance water/meth kit, controlled via the MAF: http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html
US Rally Team WMI throttle body flange: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1617

All together should see an easy 350bhp from a lowly 225. :twisted:

Personally I'm trying to keep away from the 'go faster' bits. As long as I have more BHP than Damien I'm fine. :wink:


----------



## carpet3

Spent 9 hours yesterday and 3 hours today cleaning my car.

Washed, clayed, washed, polished, glazed and waxed all by hand. I'll definitely be buying a DA before I do her again, my back and arms are killing me.

Crap pic:


----------



## Love_iTT

Mondo said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in English that means...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would't say 'learn' as such; more drool over.
> 
> ATP Turbo 350bhp hybrid turbo: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
> They also do a 400bhp one based on a Garrett GT2871R.
> Snow Performance water/meth kit, controlled via the MAF: http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html
> US Rally Team WMI throttle body flange: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1617
> 
> All together should see an easy 350bhp from a lowly 225. :twisted:
> 
> Personally I'm trying to keep away from the 'go faster' bits. As long as I have more BHP than Damien I'm fine. :wink:
Click to expand...

Blimey!! That's insane.  All that from as you say a lowly 225, staggering.

But that all makes sense now, thanks. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in English that means...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would't say 'learn' as such; more drool over.
> 
> ATP Turbo 350bhp hybrid turbo: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
> They also do a 400bhp one based on a Garrett GT2871R.
> Snow Performance water/meth kit, controlled via the MAF: http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html
> US Rally Team WMI throttle body flange: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1617
> 
> All together should see an easy 350bhp from a lowly 225. :twisted:
> 
> Personally I'm trying to keep away from the 'go faster' bits. As long as I have more BHP than Damien I'm fine. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Nice one...expensive times ahead for the Mondo bank account then... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

carpet3 said:


> Spent 9 hours yesterday and 3 hours today cleaning my car.
> 
> Washed, clayed, washed, polished, glazed and waxed all by hand. I'll definitely be buying a DA before I do her again, my back and arms are killing me.


You've rubbed your number plate too hard!


----------



## carpet3

Pugwash69 said:


> You've rubbed your number plate too hard!


lol.

Waiting for my private reg to turn up


----------



## Gohie

Today I put Brendan's bolt kit in and give the engine bay a clean with silicone spray!

I took some pictures but the files are to big!


----------



## Pugwash69

Gohie said:


> Today I put Brendan's bolt kit in and give the engine bay a clean with silicone spray!
> 
> I took some pictures but the files are to big!


Resize them to around 800 pixels wide and they will look fine on here.


----------



## Gohie

I took them on my iphone! :/


----------



## Gohie

Gohie said:


> Today I put Brendan's bolt kit in and give the engine bay a clean with silicone spray!
> 
> I took some pictures but the files are to big!


----------



## Gram TT

Renewed my car insurance. £209 comprehensive. That'll do for me.


----------



## Kprincess

Gram TT said:


> Renewed my car insurance. £209 comprehensive. That'll do for me.


   

WT bleeepssssssss I'm so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

That with mods too :wink:


----------



## Gram TT

Kprincess said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed my car insurance. £209 comprehensive. That'll do for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WT bleeepssssssss I'm so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> That with mods too :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah I told them about the mods.


----------



## maryanne1986

fitted various things to the engine bay looks better in my opinion :roll:

before



after



just waiting on 2 bolts to get here now and change a few hoses and im near enough done with the revamp


----------



## Paulj100

Looking good Maryanne reminds me I've got to change my coolant bottle :roll:

Paul


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Looks good girl. Very flash and all ties in nicely with one and other  Top job.


----------



## maryanne1986

thanks both  Yeah i am waiting for two bolts to get here now and ill be happy 

bottle didnt take long to change at all about ... half hour worst part was catching it before it tipped all over the floor, reflex's like a ninja though haha 

glad you likes  i dont feel shamed going under the bonnet now


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in English that means...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would't say 'learn' as such; more drool over.
> 
> ATP Turbo 350bhp hybrid turbo: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
> They also do a 400bhp one based on a Garrett GT2871R.
> Snow Performance water/meth kit, controlled via the MAF: http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html
> US Rally Team WMI throttle body flange: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1617
> 
> All together should see an easy 350bhp from a lowly 225. :twisted:
> 
> Personally I'm trying to keep away from the 'go faster' bits. As long as I have more BHP than Damien I'm fine. :wink:
Click to expand...

Mondo the usa mk1 tt guys dont really rate the ATP turbo's old news as they say, but they gave me this link....

http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/F21T.html

Also Rich sent me some info on black widow hybrids, looks really interesting too. But alas they are in the uk. My goodies come from the usa..wink wink..

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess

Gram TT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed my car insurance. £209 comprehensive. That'll do for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WT bleeepssssssss I'm so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> That with mods too :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I told them about the mods.
Click to expand...

Now I'm really JEALOUS [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

What's the insurance company so I can get a £200 quote please.

Many thanks


----------



## nott

maryanne1986 said:


> fitted various things to the engine bay looks better in my opinion :roll:
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on 2 bolts to get here now and change a few hoses and im near enough done with the revamp


Looks great

Do you have the details of the parts you used ?


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> fitted various things to the engine bay looks better in my opinion :roll:
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on 2 bolts to get here now and change a few hoses and im near enough done with the revamp


Very nice but missing so many items :wink: :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted various things to the engine bay looks better in my opinion :roll:
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on 2 bolts to get here now and change a few hoses and im near enough done with the revamp
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice but missing so many items :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

yeah i will put up a list later 
and there are a lot of things on my list ... need to plant a money tree


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted various things to the engine bay looks better in my opinion :roll:
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on 2 bolts to get here now and change a few hoses and im near enough done with the revamp
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice but missing so many items :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i will put up a list later
> and there are a lot of things on my list ... need to plant a money tree
Click to expand...

 don't we all sweetie :wink:

Forge intercooler pipes/3" tip etc etc


----------



## Gram TT

Kprincess said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> That with mods too :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I told them about the mods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm really JEALOUS [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> What's the insurance company so I can get a £200 quote please.
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...

Admiral. Good luck.


----------



## Kprincess

Admiral no thanks you kindly :x


----------



## Gram TT

Kprincess said:


> Admiral no thanks you kindly :x


Have you had a bad experience with them?


----------



## Skeee

Gram TT said:


> Mr Kprincess aka Muxgt aka Wireless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral no thanks you kindly :x
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a bad experience with them?
Click to expand...

Oh no!

Don't start Mr KPrincess off again!

Not another twenty nine pages please! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=298980&p=2562974&hilit=crashed#p2562974


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> we all sweetie :wink:
> 
> Forge intercooler pipes/3" tip etc etc


i think im going to go for black pipes etc  keep it clean looking x


----------



## Kprincess

Gram TT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral no thanks you kindly :x
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a bad experience with them?
Click to expand...

They like to quote double on renewal


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> we all sweetie :wink:
> 
> Forge intercooler pipes/3" tip etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> i think im going to go for black pipes etc  keep it clean looking x
Click to expand...

Good choice :wink:


----------



## carpet3

Dropped her off at the garage to get a new thermostat fitted and the tracking checked


----------



## Kprincess

received these in the post


----------



## groove65

Visited the TT Shop for intermediate service, haldex oil change, exhaust, new rear springs and rocker cover gasket replacement....

Will be going back next month for uprated ARB's and some new engine pipework etc.

Think I will do the brake discs and pads myself though..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecofriendlyal

Finished changing headlight washer pump with the help of some silicone sealant.


----------



## martyp1970

V6 honeycomb rear valence,
Wolfsburg f,r plate holders,
Took rear rings off cleaned body n replaced with gloss black ones,
Dark side repeaters,
Fitted a liquid TT gauge in front vent,
Cut the airbox for oldschool induction......
Dropped off @ garage for .....
F,R pads,
F,R spacers,
Plugs,
Forge 008,
Pipercross filter,
Cades bern 18" gloss black alloys,
Relentless downpipe,decat,
Scorpion non res + Daytona back box,
Then a remap.
Pick up on Friday/saturday can't wait


----------



## jakekk

martyp1970 said:


> V6 honeycomb rear valence,
> Wolfsburg f,r plate holders,
> Took rear rings off cleaned body n replaced with gloss black ones,
> Dark side repeaters,
> Fitted a liquid TT gauge in front vent,
> Cut the airbox for oldschool induction......
> Dropped off @ garage for .....
> F,R pads,
> F,R spacers,
> Plugs,
> Forge 008,
> Pipercross filter,
> Cades bern 18" gloss black alloys,
> Relentless downpipe,decat,
> Scorpion non res + Daytona back box,
> Then a remap.
> Pick up on Friday/saturday can't wait


WOW! Thats some list you have there!

Its going to be a totally different car when you get it back! Im jealous  ha

Jake


----------



## biggusguttus

today I unveiled my boot spoiler(group buy) after fitting it late lastnight.
got in from work and 4 19"goodyear eagle f1 asymmetric 2 sat there wait mint.


----------



## maryanne1986

spent the day revising and it sucked!!!! :evil:


----------



## NoMark

Fitted this -



Love it 

Just got to find time to fit the spoiler extension and suspension now..... :roll:


----------



## Kprincess

NoMark said:


> Fitted this -
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> Just got to find time to fit the spoiler extension and suspension now..... :roll:


That one of those big knobs as I've just sold one in alloy silver.


----------



## NoMark

Kprincess said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this -
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> Just got to find time to fit the spoiler extension and suspension now..... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That one of those big knobs as I've just sold one in alloy silver.
Click to expand...

Yes I bought mine off another member, well chuffed with it.


----------



## Kprincess

NoMark said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this -
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> Just got to find time to fit the spoiler extension and suspension now..... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That one of those big knobs as I've just sold one in alloy silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I bought mine off another member, well chuffed with it.
Click to expand...

Very nice, should of kept mine but it's too cold lol


----------



## BaueruTc

Just purchased a Liquid TT from a fellow forum member!


----------



## Paulj100

BaueruTc said:


> Just purchased a Liquid TT from a fellow forum member!


Would be interested how easy it is to fit these

Paul


----------



## captpicard

alij100 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased a Liquid TT from a fellow forum member!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interested how easy it is to fit these
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

if you buy them complete in a vent, very very easy...

i just so happen to have one for sale too (complete) :wink:


----------



## simno44

I did mine in the dark if that helps... Lol.


----------



## simno44

Today I.. Arranged collection of a brand new TTr tanau cover for an almost unbelievable price

From a very polite and friendly forum member.


----------



## NoMark

Kprincess said:


> Very nice, should of kept mine but it's too cold lol


No colder than the standard one!


----------



## Paulj100

simno44 said:


> I did mine in the dark if that helps... Lol.


How easy was it with wiring it in? DIY or pro?

Paul


----------



## simno44

alij100 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine in the dark if that helps... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> How easy was it with wiring it in? DIY or pro?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

No wiring needed. 
Depends where you want it really

Step one : remove plastic trim from steering Column 
Step two : run wire from accelerator pedal are, through stealing column to vent on left or up to vent on right. 
Step 3 : gently prise the current air vent out ( you can do this with your nails!) 
Step 4: plug the liquid in and the other end to the ecu port. 
Step 5: slide liquid and vent into place
Step 6: play.


----------



## JConner

Go round to borrowing my mates boost leak checker and as I suspected, MASSIVE Boston leak.. Pcv to blame, so all will be removed and catch tank installed. Also borrowed my mates light tinting spray and sprayed the side repeaters, a lot better IMO, light still very visible too, bonus










My car is filthy, I know


----------



## spearhunter#2

Had my windscreen cracked for the second time in 6 months  F*ck you A9!!!


----------



## maryanne1986

today i revised, played ps3.... stuffed my faceand slept !! boring


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

JConner said:


> Go round to borrowing my mates boost leak checker and as I suspected, MASSIVE Boston leak.. Pcv to blame, so all will be removed and catch tank installed. Also borrowed my mates light tinting spray and sprayed the side repeaters, a lot better IMO, light still very visible too, bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car is filthy, I know


Very nice  I just smoked my side and front indicators on mine. They do tend to stick out on a black car. Good job 

Today I picked up some lovely stereo goodies from the postie. Woohoo no more tinny toons.


----------



## bigdodge

Easy life, Maryanne


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Spoke with AwesomeGti and ordered my H&R F&R ARB's along with Forge adjustable tie bars, not only great customer service but I got an amazing TTOC discount too  8)

Also came home and opened the new coilovers  Then my neighbour knocks and said she had a parcel or 2 for me...Discs and Pads all round courtesy of GSF & TTOC deal.

A good day for the TT so far haha


----------



## burns

Made the transition to The Dark Side. Sorry!

But at the same time became a V6 owner 8) (not sorry for that part!) 

Huge thanks go to our very own Neil C at Norfolk Performance Car Sales for sourcing my new beast to my specification - talk about asking him to find a needle in a haystack!


----------



## peter-ss

Congratulations.

Is it manual or DSG?


----------



## burns

Thanks Peter 

V6 S tronic 8) Like your good self I understand :wink: I think you can imagine who suggested that combination! :lol:

Very happy with it. Posted a pic in the Mk2 section


----------



## Audiphil

Hi Sarah, pleased to hear the new car has arrived, hope your pleased with it and looking forward to seeing it in June.

Enjoy


----------



## Kprincess

I managed to get 85.5 miles on £20 and the dis was bleeping on zero for almost a mile to the fuelling station


----------



## Kprincess

oh yes I forgot to mention getting my V6 spoiler back from the paint shop  
Had it painted complete as I didn't like the dull extention...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Kprincess said:


> oh yes I forgot to mention getting my V6 spoiler back from the paint shop
> Had it painted complete as I didn't like the dull extention...


Just gotta get your old one off now KP  Should be fun. Looks nice though. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Kprincess

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes I forgot to mention getting my V6 spoiler back from the paint shop
> Had it painted complete as I didn't like the dull extention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta get your old one off now KP  Should be fun. Looks nice though. Best of luck with it.
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOO [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thank you GoTeamGb2012 the shop did do a boo boo so I didn't pay them for the job as it was my left over paint which I found at their premisses WT [smiley=bigcry.gif] can't anyone do anything right [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope to have it on very soonish depending on how the OE one comes off if ever [smiley=help.gif]

kp


----------



## simno44

JConner said:


> Go round to borrowing my mates boost leak checker and as I suspected, MASSIVE Boston leak.. Pcv to blame, so all will be removed and catch tank installed. Also borrowed my mates light tinting spray and sprayed the side repeaters, a lot better IMO, light still very visible too, bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car is filthy, I know


Keep us informed of catch tank install mate. I'm thinking of doing this myself.


----------



## Pugwash69

I fitted new leather on my gear knob today. £8 and a good job done.
I put it in the "show & shine" because in here it'll just attract more knob gags.


----------



## JAMason

Pugwash69 said:


> I fitted new leather on my gear knob today. £8 and a good job done.
> I put it in the "show & shine" because in here it'll just attract more knob gags.


Putting leather on your knob...kinky! :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

Pugwash69 said:


> I fitted new leather on my gear knob today. £8 and a good job done.
> I put it in the "show & shine" because in here it'll just attract more knob gags.


 :lol: there are a few on here hahaha


----------



## Mondo

What? A few knob gags on here? :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> What? A few knob gags on here? :?


No its curtains for you with the knob gags Mondo... :wink: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? A few knob gags on here? :?
> 
> 
> 
> No its *meat *curtains for you with the knob gags Mondo... :wink: :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

That's disgusting, D. 

:wink:


----------



## Skeee

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo"[size=1]]&X*&X*&X*X&X*X&X*X&X*X&*X&*X&*&X*&X*&X*X&X*&X*X&X*X&*X&X*X&*X&X*X&*X*X*X*X&X*&X*X&X*X&*X&X*X&X*&X*X&X**X&X*X&X**X&X**X&X*X*&X*X*X&*X*X&X*XX**X[/size]
> Damien.[/quote] That's disgusting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26158._xfImport[/ATTACH]
> 
> No doubt.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will go nuts about it though! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? A few knob gags on here? :?
> 
> 
> 
> No its *meat *curtains for you with the knob gags Mondo... :wink: :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting, D.
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

I was naturally thinking more west end theatrical curtains.. Then the aforementioned meat curtains. I would never stoop so low Mondo.. :-* :wink:

Damien.

Today i will be preparing my tails to become qs black...OMG i hope i don't regret this... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo"[size=1]]&X*&X*&X*X&X*X&X*X&X*X&*X&*X&*&X*&X*&X*X&X*&X*X&X*X&*X&X*X&*X&X*X&*X*X*X*X&X*&X*X&X*X&*X&X*X&X*&X*X&X**X&X*X&X**X&X**X&X*X*&X*X*X&*X*X&X*XX**X[/size]
> Damien.[/quote] That's disgusting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1[/ATTACH]
> 
> No doubt............. will go nuts about it though! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrah :lol:
> 
> Naughty boys [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TTstang

Clocked 100k  Then wak'd my airbox with the already installed K&N Panel filter  
Sounds a bit like a V8 at low revs!!! :lol: love it tho!


----------



## maryanne1986

just curious is a wak airbox an mot failure ????


----------



## Pugwash69

maryanne1986 said:


> just curious is a wak airbox an mot failure ????


No. Unless you were to take the box apart again you wouldn't even see it was done.


----------



## Skeee

I would very much doubt it Smurfette.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/whatsnew/whatsnew.htm

But have a read.

Or if you really need to get to sleep:- http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/publications ... guides.htm


----------



## maryanne1986

thank you


----------



## maryanne1986

isit just a simple switch with the air box thats on it at the moment ?


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> just curious is a wak airbox an mot failure ????


Maryanne sweetie come on :roll: :lol:

Get someone to remove it and make a good few large holes underside and wow the sound of the beauty


----------



## Pugwash69

No you cut a load of holes in the base of the normal box, then put it all back together.


----------



## maryanne1986

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just curious is a wak airbox an mot failure ????
> 
> 
> 
> Maryanne sweetie come on :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

well i dont know kp i mean people take their cats off then put them back on for mots so worthy question really lol


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just curious is a wak airbox an mot failure ????
> 
> 
> 
> Maryanne sweetie come on :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i dont know kp i mean people take their cats off then put them back on for mots so worthy question really lol
Click to expand...

Sweetie, half of them talk poopies as they know people who know people if you catch my drift :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

yeah well seeing as dads a copper i gotta make sure its all above board on the car so thanks for clearing it all up for me guys


----------



## JAMason

Fixed my power steering and binned the leaking pipe!










Piece of crap! Haha.

In the process found another problem and I'm now planning how to fix that best I can!

Jack


----------



## Kprincess

JAMason said:


> Fixed my power steering and binned the leaking pipe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of crap! Haha.
> 
> In the process found another problem and I'm now planning how to fix that best I can!
> 
> Jack


 W T 

Ebay for £20 :?


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> yeah well seeing as dads a copper i gotta make sure its all above board on the car so thanks for clearing it all up for me guys


Guy and gals, you have the right to remain silent [smiley=stop.gif] anything you say maybe given in evidence :lol:


----------



## JAMason

Kprincess said:


> W T
> 
> Ebay for £20 :?


I would feel like a scum bag selling that on to someone! It's got a massive leak and its been bodge repaired so would be a git to weld again! It's on the bin now!

Onto the next problem!

Jack


----------



## Kprincess

JAMason said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> W T
> 
> Ebay for £20 :?
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel like a scum bag selling that on to someone! It's got a massive leak and its been bodge repaired so would be a git to weld again! It's on the bin now!
> 
> Onto the next problem!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...

Sorry I was referring to one being sold in perfect condition but that one just takes the cheese :lol:


----------



## JAMason

Kprincess said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> W T
> 
> Ebay for £20 :?
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel like a scum bag selling that on to someone! It's got a massive leak and its been bodge repaired so would be a git to weld again! It's on the bin now!
> 
> Onto the next problem!
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I was referring to one being sold in perfect condition but that one just takes the cheese :lol:
Click to expand...

I couldn't get one for less than £40! I paid £55 but it had all the other hoses from the steering fluid tank and was in the best condition!


----------



## Kprincess

It was there 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8N-Po ... true&rt=nc

I don't miss a trick :wink:


----------



## JAMason

Kprincess said:


> It was there
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8N-Po ... true&rt=nc
> 
> I don't miss a trick :wink:


Think you do as that not the correct one! Haha! That wouldn't have fitted my TT in a million years. If you look at the photo I posted it looks completely different. Mine ended up coming off an S3 like 90% of my spare parts do!

Jack


----------



## simno44

Today I.. Had an offer accepted on another rented property. This time with a double garage for TTs and man things!! Happy!!


----------



## Mondo

Yesterday I... struggled to get an Alloygator off an alloy wheel. Deflated to pancake state but couldn't get it to budge. Suggestions? :?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Mondo said:


> Yesterday I... struggled to get an Alloygator off an alloy wheel. Deflated to pancake state but couldn't get it to budge. Suggestions? :?


... that's a tricky one! ... I'm not sure of the best way to deal with troublesome alloygators since Steve Irwin passed away ...

... anyone? ... 

... by that I mean anyone with more helpful comments than this ...


----------



## Mondo

I dunno; that was pretty helpful. I got a chuckle out of it. 

However my problem is with 'gators; Steve's was with stingrays.


----------



## Kprincess

JAMason said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was there
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8N-Po ... true&rt=nc
> 
> I don't miss a trick :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you do as that not the correct one! Haha! That wouldn't have fitted my TT in a million years. If you look at the photo I posted it looks completely different. Mine ended up coming off an S3 like 90% of my spare parts do!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...

Hands up to my cockiness and being wrong this time  
Should have looked at it properly


----------



## roddy

hot air gun ??


----------



## Kprincess

I got my wiper stalk replaced and everything all back to normal with no clicking and clacking from the Hazard switch


----------



## maryanne1986

finished bioshock on ps3, filled TT up with V power and half polished the car before rain came


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> finished bioshock on ps3, filled TT up with V power and half polished the car before rain came


I'm guessing insurance and daddy know about the extra 55 BHP you have added


----------



## tonksy26

I fired her up after the build for the first time ! A little push and she got there in the end. Few more tweaks and additions and I can put her shoes back on and go for a big drive 8)


----------



## Rich196

tonksy26 said:


> I fired her up after the build for the first time ! A little push and she got there in the end. Few more tweaks and additions and I can put her shoes back on and go for a big drive 8)


Whey that's great to heard!!! Pics and videos!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired her up after the build for the first time ! A little push and she got there in the end. Few more tweaks and additions and I can put her shoes back on and go for a big drive 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Whey that's great to heard!!! Pics and videos!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

You what Rich?...Whey that's great to heard!! :lol: You been drinking bud... :wink:

Awesome news Tonksy, hope you have no money left to buy new wheels... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## malstt

Sounds good Tonksy, i ordered some replacement brake pads for K sport 8 pot calipers. Cost £90  Pleased the discs are ok as they are £360.


----------



## tonksy26

Haha the wheel fund has gone on a forge catch can :roll: ill just have to sell one of the sets of wheels I have to fund MY new wheels  haha

Never got a video today but will try get one tomorrow if any work gets done. Getting excited to drive it again, forgot what power feels like after sharing the gf 1.4 punto.


----------



## Matt B

tonksy26 said:


> Haha the wheel fund has gone on a forge catch can :roll: ill just have to sell one of the sets of wheels I have to fund MY new wheels  haha
> 
> Never got a video today but will try get one tomorrow if any work gets done. Getting excited to drive it again, forgot what power feels like after sharing the gf 1.4 punto.


Pleased to see you have got this back together. Be prepared for at least 500 miles of engine paranoia lol. Well done for all your efforts


----------



## tonksy26

Matt B said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha the wheel fund has gone on a forge catch can :roll: ill just have to sell one of the sets of wheels I have to fund MY new wheels  haha
> 
> Never got a video today but will try get one tomorrow if any work gets done. Getting excited to drive it again, forgot what power feels like after sharing the gf 1.4 punto.
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased to see you have got this back together. Be prepared for at least 500 miles of engine paranoia lol. Well done for all your efforts
Click to expand...

Haha I'm fully expecting to be paranoid for my whole TT owning life lol was scary enough turning it over tonight for the first time !


----------



## Matt B

tonksy26 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha the wheel fund has gone on a forge catch can :roll: ill just have to sell one of the sets of wheels I have to fund MY new wheels  haha
> 
> Never got a video today but will try get one tomorrow if any work gets done. Getting excited to drive it again, forgot what power feels like after sharing the gf 1.4 punto.
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased to see you have got this back together. Be prepared for at least 500 miles of engine paranoia lol. Well done for all your efforts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm fully expecting to be paranoid for my whole TT owning life lol was scary enough turning it over tonight for the first time !
Click to expand...

Lee always gives me shit about my paranoia lol. The first time I kept my foot in till 7900 rpm I almost had heart failure lol - now it's like 2nd nature


----------



## M18NTT

Treated mine to a wheel refurb at Wheel Works in Crawley. After some good posts on here I decided to venture south (from Hertfordshire) and I'm glad I did. Well worth the journey, I was not disappointed. Top job and very knowledgeable. I decided on hyper silver to pretty much match the existing finish and they are excellent. The car was out of action for the whole day (it took a good 8 hours) so I made best use of the time and acquainted myself with the delights of the town centre - then for the other 6 hours I bounced from one film to the next at Cineworld. Now I'm 3D'd and iMaxxed to death.


----------



## Kprincess

Am going to attempt a dash pod replacement and reprogram


----------



## tonksy26

Sneaky ....


----------



## Tomm

tonksy26 said:


> I fired her up after the build for the first time ! A little push and she got there in the end. Few more tweaks and additions and I can put her shoes back on and go for a big drive 8)


Nothing puts a smile on my face like the first start up after you have had engine internals all over your work bench. Such a good feeling.

Got my tyres fitted today after the tyre fitter said there was no way they were going on. They went on :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...checked the 17" comps I bought the other day fit around the 993TT calipers - they do. In fact, with more clearance than the 18" RSTTs! Checked also that they fit nicely around my spacers - all but one, and that one does with some 'encouragement', so that's OK. And managed to get the Alloygators off to confirm they're curb-rash free; they are. 

Just need to sort some new centre caps as I'm not that keen on the ones they came with.

And finished lining the boot with Silent Coat sound dampening mats:


----------



## mullum

Ahh that's good to know ! Would like to see a pic of the wheels on the car sometime 
That soundproofing looks great too ..


----------



## maryanne1986

handed my notice in


----------



## Skeee

maryanne1986 said:


> handed my notice in


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

or

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> handed my notice in
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> or
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

bit of both hun

sad to be leaving my mates as i have been there 7 years but happy because it means onto better things and better prospects plus a chance to focus on exams


----------



## JAMason

Did lots of jobs!

www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f ... 3&start=60


----------



## JS53MES

Started the dreaded stripping of the TT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Changed my TT metal reg plates by acrylics (plastic), also cleaned and waxed.


----------



## maryanne1986

JS53MES said:


> Started to dreaded stripping of the TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gutted for you


----------



## Kprincess

JS53MES said:


> Started to dreaded stripping of the TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  that look looks awful James 

From beauty to beast :-|


----------



## Mondo

mullum said:


> Ahh that's good to know ! Would like to see a pic of the wheels on the car sometime
> That soundproofing looks great too ..


Cheers Stephen. Dawned on me the other day you may not have seen the wheels _sans _Gaitors. Rest assured all is fine under there. 

It looks like the centre caps are the original comp ones (the original part number is showing thru on the back) but someone' stuck those S-line covers on them. :? I wonder how bad they must be for someone to cover them up. I might have to find out. :wink:

And we'll see if the soundproofing does anything over time. Either way, it's staying on!


----------



## mullum

No I just swapped my wheels and brought them home. So you're not keen on the gaitors presumably ?
Love to see them on the car soon ;-)


----------



## Mondo

Well, I like the idea, and did think about getting some, but think the wheels look better without them. Mind you, I could have done with some on the 18" outside your house.   :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

today i ... am off down the gower for a BBQ on the beach perfect sunny day to cruise about in a kingfisher blue TT


----------



## Nikos3008

Cleaned the car in and out fully for the first time in a few weeks

For some reason when uploading pics from my galaxy s4 it gets converted into awful quality so apologies

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

...put the roof bars on, ready for a week away next week. And took the stick-on covers that were on the centre caps of my new (to me) alloys to find something a bit better underneath. Went from this:








To this:








They're not perfect, and will get another clean before going on, but the originals are so much better than the stick-ons.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...checked the 17" comps I bought the other day fit around the 993TT calipers - they do. In fact, with more clearance than the 18" RSTTs! Checked also that they fit nicely around my spacers - all but one, and that one does with some 'encouragement', so that's OK. And managed to get the Alloygators off to confirm they're curb-rash free; they are.
> 
> Just need to sort some new centre caps as I'm not that keen on the ones they came with.
> 
> And finished lining the boot with Silent Coat sound dampening mats:
> 
> View attachment 1


Hey comps..  You ever think of painting them black. :wink: Lets see the pics Mondo...

Damien.


----------



## mullum

Come on mondo ! Picture of the comps on the car mate !


----------



## PG02

...fitted a set of Stern tie bars to my roadster - thanks Stephen! (Mullum)

Decided I needed them after fitting a set of Eibach 25mm lowering springs
Fitted on the bottom and shortened new bars by 5mm (OEM pre-facelift bars were 520mm eyelet to eyelet)
Need to get alignment carried out however car feels much much better - slightly better turn in, rear end nervousness and shake more or less gone!


----------



## mullum

Nice one
When fitting to the bottom, how did you deal with the headlight levelling sensor ?
The Stern bars are cylindrical and the sensor has a square bracket I believe ?


----------



## PG02

mullum said:


> Nice one
> When fitting to the bottom, how did you deal with the headlight levelling sensor ?
> It has a square bracket I believe, and the bars are cylindrical ?


Heath Robinson lash up using a cut piece of leather as a shim which allowed me to get a tight purchase for the two 10mm nuts and bolts holding the bracket! Need to find something more permanent  suggestion on a postcard please!


----------



## Kprincess

Went for a lovely cruise in my friends awesome 360 F1 but only took a few pics ... only a few


----------



## joeplease

fitted my forge tip, what an absolute bugger that was ! also fitted a coolant temp sensor which was a lot easier ( nice change!)


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> Nice one
> When fitting to the bottom, how did you deal with the headlight levelling sensor ?
> The Stern bars are cylindrical and the sensor has a square bracket I believe ?


Have I not just seen a pic of a custom block to solve this?


----------



## Kprincess

Skeee said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> When fitting to the bottom, how did you deal with the headlight levelling sensor ?
> The Stern bars are cylindrical and the sensor has a square bracket I believe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have I not just seen a pic of a custom block to solve this?
Click to expand...

You most certainly have and the ARB bushes look just like that :wink:


----------



## mullum

Skeee said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> When fitting to the bottom, how did you deal with the headlight levelling sensor ?
> The Stern bars are cylindrical and the sensor has a square bracket I believe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have I not just seen a pic of a custom block to solve this?
Click to expand...

Just seen where?


----------



## Skeee

On the Forum- am still looking. :?


----------



## groove65

well technically I did it yesterday but I changed the rear discs and pads on my '02 225...

been a VERY long time since i did some mechanics on a car - was actually quite enjoyable !!!

next on the list the front and rear ARB's and then some breather hoses...


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> When fitting to the bottom, how did you deal with the headlight levelling sensor ?
> The Stern bars are cylindrical and the sensor has a square bracket I believe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have I not just seen a pic of a custom block to solve this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen where?
Click to expand...

Here:-
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=326594&p=2581910&hilit=level#p2581910 Page 13

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fm8c7osnbbw0x ... 143919.jpg


----------



## Jay-225

had a rest as on Saturday i drove to my mates garage and got busy changing the ARB'S to R32 items , also decided to change the steering rack with all banjo bolts and washers , set of driveshafts as one of mine was knackered ( cv ) , also changed the hubs and repaired some knackered abs wiring on the drives side... quite a productive weekend with the TT 

For anybody thinking of fitting R32 ARB's i would 100% recommend it, has transformed the handling so much and am pleasantly surprised 

the only pic i took as my hands were filthy and didn't want to touch the camera :lol:










my mates bus which makes a nice sound 
3.2s ( IMS Bearing done :wink


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Finally got my jack back from my bro (who borrowed it without asking on Wednesday [smiley=bomb.gif]) and got my car down off its axle stands! It was only up there for two weeks... [smiley=oops.gif]

Anywhoo, the HG Motorsport FMIC looks awesome, the aliens work (after cleaning the jets with citrus degreaser), finally swopped the Winter and Summer wheels over, had a little drive around the block (boost feels good), and washed and chamoixed it. [smiley=sunny.gif]
I'm pooped now though... [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ... Lets see the pics Mondo...





mullum said:


> Come on mondo ! Picture of the comps on the car mate !


Sorry fellas, the wheels aren't on yet. Gonna wait 'til we're back from hols which means at least a fortnight, probably 3 weeks - just after the RR, most likely.  Caps need more Autosol.

And no, not gonna go black, D. 17" are probably a bit small to go the whole 'black centre/silver lip' route.


----------



## maryanne1986

today i swapped over my grill and personally think it looks a million times better as the OEM grills rings were disgusting and no amount of polishing was making them any better ..... it will do until i decide if i want to get the grill with black rings 



much better at the moment [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kprincess

I found messages from haters, jealous envious little boys who need to grow up and stop assuming :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

maryanne1986 said:


> today i swapped over my grill and personally think it looks a million times better as the OEM grills rings were disgusting and no amount of polishing was making them any better ..... it will do until i decide if i want to get the grill with black rings
> 
> 
> 
> much better at the moment [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Very nice


----------



## Mondo

...had my thermostat changed - now a lovely steady 93C or so. And took delivery of a Forge strut brace. Pics once polished and fitted.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> ...had my thermostat changed - now a lovely steady 93C or so. And took delivery of a Forge strut brace. Pics once polished and fitted.


When I had my new engine put in it was a Seat spec I believe because my car always runs 82-84 so I'm guessing has a 82 thermostat..... bit of useless info for you FB x x


----------



## maryanne1986

Changed my rear light cluster for the euro look thanks to Mark off here


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

maryanne1986 said:


> Changed my rear light cluster for the euro look thanks to Mark off here


Looks awesome  Much more balanced, good job


----------



## maryanne1986

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my rear light cluster for the euro look thanks to Mark off here
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome  Much more balanced, good job
Click to expand...

im well happy with it also  xx


----------



## Skeee

Call me fussy but if going for symmetry I'd prefer to keep the reversing lights?

Also you now need to update your avatar pic. :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> Call me fussy but if going for symmetry I'd prefer to keep the reversing lights?
> 
> Also you now need to update your avatar pic. :wink:


im not sure im going to stick with it yet tbh ..... im not sure im comfortable with a reverse light illuminating pink!!


----------



## Mondo

...snapped one of the arms holding the round push-on button clip thing off the side of the parcel shelf, doing that most unusual of things; shutting the boot. :evil:

Great; something else to source.


----------



## mullum

I've got a spare black parcel shelf with the tabs broken off .. The rest is good though


----------



## Mondo

Might try to bodge-repair mine as Today I...

...found a new replacement black parcel tray from Audi is £212. 

And, annoyingly, a brand new set of Comp centre caps went on eBay recently for £45. Didn't even know the f**kers were for sale, 'cause numb-nuts here was searching for 'comp' and they were advertised as 'competition'.

Either that or it was a 3-day auction and I just didn't search in the last 3 days.

Bugger. :?


----------



## TTstang

Got my TT through MOT  no advisories !!


----------



## J•RED

Today I made a boost leak tester! Have to wait until tomorrow for a compressor to check if I got any leaks.


----------



## Stueyturn

TTstang said:


> Got my TT through MOT  no advisories !!


Nice one!! Lucky you 

My other car, 2005 vectra failed today


----------



## simno44

Today I.

Landed a brand new cover.

Not bad for £20


----------



## Tomm

maryanne1986 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me fussy but if going for symmetry I'd prefer to keep the reversing lights?
> 
> Also you now need to update your avatar pic. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure im going to stick with it yet tbh ..... im not sure im comfortable with a reverse light illuminating pink!!
Click to expand...

If you do decide to get rid let me know, I'd be happy to send you some money for it!


----------



## 4ndrew

Sold my PPs and billies. Guy travelled a 9 hours round trip to come and collect!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> Might try to bodge-repair mine as Today I...
> 
> ...found a new replacement black parcel tray from Audi is £212.
> 
> And, annoyingly, a brand new set of Comp centre caps went on eBay recently for £45. Didn't even know the f**kers were for sale, 'cause numb-nuts here was searching for 'comp' and they were advertised as 'competition'.
> 
> Either that or it was a 3-day auction and I just didn't search in the last 3 days.
> 
> Bugger. :?


Buy my spare parcel shelf and use the bits you need 

There'll be more comp centre caps, and you'll get them cheaper !


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Ordered a few bits for a cold air feed - it's all coming together


----------



## Mondo

Well if I cant' fine some cheap I'll keep the ones I have. They've come up OK with more Autosol; not perfect but not worth replacing for silly money.

Think I'll try bodging a parcel shelf fix first. 'King clips...

BSH, hope you've not gone too thick on the hose. Despite what Wak says, it's not all about the GIRTH.


----------



## maryanne1986

debadged the car


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> BSH, hope you've not gone too thick on the hose. Despite what Wak says, it's not all about the GIRTH.


Having seen how much grinding Wak's had to do to you in the past to get a comfy fit I've been a bit more thoughtful and gone for a 63mm pipe - hopefully they'll slide in nice 'n' easy. 

Just need to get a ∅80mm 45º elbow and ∅80mm x 70mm alu tube to complete the Mondo Box install [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

maryanne1986 said:


> debadged the car


Looks much nicer de-badged  Really cleans up the back end of the TT. Top job


----------



## maryanne1986

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> debadged the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks much nicer de-badged  Really cleans up the back end of the TT. Top job
Click to expand...

dont know why i didnt do it earlier lol


----------



## carpet3

Fitted new bolts around my gear stick and my new private plates


----------



## Tinkerbell_x

Taken my TT to have the windows tinted..shall get her back later


----------



## maryanne1986

Getting scared because im sitting the last exam of my degree at 9am tomorrow morning (politics in counselling) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

I plugged my bike in to charge, with the intention of roughing it Saturday night in a tent. After the thunderstorm last night, and a friend near Leeds telling me they have hailstones today, I might stay at home!


----------



## simno44

Pugwash69 said:


> I plugged my bike in to charge, with the intention of roughing it Saturday night in a tent. After the thunderstorm last night, and a friend near Leeds telling me they have hailstones today, I might stay at home!


Your friend needs to come off the pills. Sun is out in Leeds. Wind is up however.


----------



## simno44

Rain check...


----------



## nott

Got a new plate

Got a new cambelt dampener and water pump


----------



## Paulj100

maryanne1986 said:


> Getting scared because im sitting the last exam of my degree at 9am tomorrow morning (politics in counselling) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Good luck. 

Paul


----------



## maryanne1986

im frightened  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Delivered today. Got a good length of pipe - just need to get it to suck rather than blow. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## jgp-tt

maryanne1986 said:


> Getting scared because im sitting the last exam of my degree at 9am tomorrow morning (politics in counselling) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Good luck with your exam tomorrow


----------



## maryanne1986

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] HELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP i dont wanna do it :evil:


----------



## Gazzer

maryanne1986 said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] HELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP i dont wanna do it :evil:


chill winston.............you will be fine!!!! go get em xx


----------



## Mondo

...put the roofbox on, ready for an early 'summer' holiday in Devon.


----------



## mullum

Camping ? :-o


----------



## maryanne1986

Gazzer said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] HELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP i dont wanna do it :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> chill winston.............you will be fine!!!! go get em xx
Click to expand...

thanks gaz means a lot 

well i did it sat the final exam of my degree, went very well woop


----------



## Matt B

Well done. All my exams were a long time ago but you dont forget the feeling of relief. Finished my MSc the other year at the age of 39 (no exams tho) and nearly broke down when I handed in my dissertation.

Congratulations on reaching the end and fingers crossed for your results


----------



## New2AudiTT

Matt B said:


> Well done. All my exams were a long time ago but you dont forget the feeling of relief. Finished my MSc the other year at the age of 39 (no exams tho) and nearly broke down when I handed in my dissertation.
> 
> Congratulations on reaching the end and fingers crossed for your results


+1 - just do your best - You'll be fine

Need to handover MBA thesis by this Dec


----------



## maryanne1986

thanks guys im going back to uni in sept to do another course not as bad as the degree was though be much easier this will 

the feeling of being free is lovely ... im gonna get bored though lol xxx


----------



## Matt B

New2AudiTT said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done. All my exams were a long time ago but you dont forget the feeling of relief. Finished my MSc the other year at the age of 39 (no exams tho) and nearly broke down when I handed in my dissertation.
> 
> Congratulations on reaching the end and fingers crossed for your results
> 
> 
> 
> +1 - just do your best - You'll be fine
> 
> Need to handover MBA thesis by this Dec
Click to expand...

Ahh, sympathy from me. My course was very similar to MBA. Good luck.


----------



## Mondo

mullum said:


> Camping ? :-o


Hell, no! Got a cottage. Me, Mrs. Mondo and Mondo Jr. are settled in nicely. Might have to go investigate the pub at the end of the street before long... :wink:


----------



## mullum

Nice  hopefully some sun tomorrow


----------



## JS53MES

Stripped the interior down quite a bit and found an easy way of removing driveshaft nuts 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryanne1986

fair play no messing about james lol


----------



## nott

That must be murder pulling that apart


----------



## BaueruTc

JS53MES said:


> Stripped the interior down quite a bit and found an easy way of removing driveshaft nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a shame James as she was a good looking car!


----------



## Tagbartok

Got my TT back today with new front and rear R32 ARBs, front struts, springs and top mounts fitted.
So that completes all the remedial work my local Audi dealer's health check discovered at a fraction of their price and most of it done under the 15 month warranty I thankfully bought with the car. 
It's got virtually new suspension front and back now with Monroe Reflex shocks all round and standard spring height. On a nippy drive home through a set of my favourite twisties I found the handling as expected to be very much improved with less roll and faster more precise turn in.
Massive RESULT!  :lol:


----------



## JS53MES

maryanne1986 said:


> fair play no messing about james lol


Nope definitely not 



BaueruTc said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped the interior down quite a bit and found an easy way of removing driveshaft nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame James as she was a good looking car!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mate 



nott said:


> That must be murder pulling that apart


Yeah its very gutting see all that hard work i put into making her how i wanted, just be taken apart in a flash.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a busy day with the qs. Spaced the rear wheels out a further 2mm and the front an extra 3mm, god what a difference a few inches make  .. :wink: Also lowered the front coils a bit, and silicone sprayed my poly bushes. Also rust prevention treated the front arms and the rear, bit of spring cleaning and pampering etc. Happy days.  God i love this car.

She will need her 5k oil service doing this week too..hope the weather holds off :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Nikos3008

Cleaned my throttle body...easy job and was defo in need, covered in black gunk, idles better now so all good


----------



## Pugwash69

I went for a very nice drive out to Rutland Water. Good roof-down weather!
When I got home it was finally nice enough to paint my calipurs. I bought the paint WEEKS ago!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Pugwash69 said:
 

> I went for a very nice drive out to Rutland Water. Good roof-down weather!
> When I got home it was finally nice enough to paint my calipurs. I bought the paint WEEKS ago!


H'away Pugster...Whats a Calipur? Sounds like a greek snack? :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a very nice drive out to Rutland Water. Good roof-down weather!
> When I got home it was finally nice enough to paint my calipurs. I bought the paint WEEKS ago!
> 
> 
> 
> H'away Pugster...Whats a Calipur? Sounds like a greek snack? :lol:
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Have you not been to Lincs Damien me ducks!


----------



## Ian_W

Machine polished my front and rear lights and washed some bird shit off the side :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986

Ian_W said:


> Machine polished my front and rear lights and washed some bird shit off the side :lol:


i love that colour!!! wish i bought a red one  
might buy a red "run-a-round" to make up for it


----------



## Ian_W

maryanne1986 said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine polished my front and rear lights and washed some bird shit off the side :lol:
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> i love that colour!!! wish i bought a red one :(
> might buy a red "run-a-round" to make up for it :P[/quote]
> 
> It's a great colour, love the flake when the sun hits it 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## maryanne1986

Ian_W said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine polished my front and rear lights and washed some bird shit off the side :lol:
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> i love that colour!!! wish i bought a red one :(
> might buy a red "run-a-round" to make up for it :P[/quote]
> 
> It's a great colour, love the flake when the sun hits it 8)[/quote]
> 
> dont get me wrong i love my kingfisher blue but i do love red x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tonksy26

Bought yet more shit to go on a car that doesn't even flipping run !!!. Another half a weeks wage gone in space of 2 days lol

Also tinkered around with the intercooler trying to get it lined up to how it was before the whole engine removal but ended up getting stressed out and called it a day. Damn pesky pipes, I just couldn't get me bumper to go back on ! :? Will try again tomorrow after the bedroom designers come round to design me a new bedroom 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> Bought yet more shit to go on a car that doesn't even flipping run !!!. Another half a weeks wage gone in space of 2 days lol
> 
> Also tinkered around with the intercooler trying to get it lined up to how it was before the whole engine removal but ended up getting stressed out and called it a day. Damn pesky pipes, I just couldn't get me bumper to go back on ! :? Will try again tomorrow after the bedroom designers come round to design me a new bedroom 8)


Tonksy mate just got your pm my mailbox was full mate...you still need that picture? 

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought yet more shit to go on a car that doesn't even flipping run !!!. Another half a weeks wage gone in space of 2 days lol
> 
> Also tinkered around with the intercooler trying to get it lined up to how it was before the whole engine removal but ended up getting stressed out and called it a day. Damn pesky pipes, I just couldn't get me bumper to go back on ! :? Will try again tomorrow after the bedroom designers come round to design me a new bedroom 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Tonksy mate just got your pm my mailbox was full mate...you still need that picture?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

No im sorted ta mate. Quick question whilst your here though. Have you still got 'the puck' even with your catch can ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought yet more shit to go on a car that doesn't even flipping run !!!. Another half a weeks wage gone in space of 2 days lol
> 
> Also tinkered around with the intercooler trying to get it lined up to how it was before the whole engine removal but ended up getting stressed out and called it a day. Damn pesky pipes, I just couldn't get me bumper to go back on ! :? Will try again tomorrow after the bedroom designers come round to design me a new bedroom 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Tonksy mate just got your pm my mailbox was full mate...you still need that picture?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im sorted ta mate. Quick question whilst your here though. Have you still got 'the puck' even with your catch can ?
Click to expand...

No i have not...the puck is not needed when you have a can. :wink: You got a 3inch tip fitted? If so let me know how you get on for space? I noticed you have some adjustment on the CC bracket. With the oversize tip if you angle the can slightly to the right and space the bracket to lift the can ever so slightly you can keep the can in the same required position with the TIP fitted.

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> No i have not...the puck is not needed when you have a can. :wink: You got a 3inch tip fitted? If so let me know how you get on for space? I noticed you have some adjustment on the CC bracket. With the oversize tip if you angle the can slightly to the right and space the bracket to lift the can ever so slightly you can keep the can in the same required position with the TIP fitted.
> 
> Damien.


This is what I thought and so forge instructions say but mondo thinks he knows best ( :-* ) and says you still need it. Yeah got a sfs tip mate. Tbh I didn't really struggle to fit it. Its a little bit tight and the hoses off the catch can touch the tip as they go over but didn't really have any trouble.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome thanks for letting me know Tonksy mate..  Will hopefully be fitting my bespoke oversized sfs tip with 40mm dv outlet this week.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> ... mondo thinks he knows best ( :-* ) and says you still need it...


Oh, I geddit; you ask me for pics 'cause your other bitch didn't reply in time. :evil: I see how it works. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And I believe your statement above would have been better worded, '...mondo thinks Wak knows best...'


----------



## maryanne1986

... am making the most of the sun and spraying my grills that are chipped to hell and back 8)


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... mondo thinks he knows best ( :-* ) and says you still need it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I geddit; you ask me for pics 'cause your other bitch didn't reply in time. :evil: I see how it works. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> And I believe your statement above would have been better worded, '...mondo thinks Wak knows best...'
Click to expand...

Haha I pm'd you both at the same time actually :wink: :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Mondo

So that's one for for, and one vote against. There's only one way to sort this... ignore us and do what you want.


----------



## carpet3

Gave her a decent run 45 mins down the road to go to an ice cream farm (yum!)

Removed the alarm siren from the car to see if it was fixable. Managed to get the casing open to find the board had been burnt to a cinder from the battery leak. Obviously had been out of action for some time


----------



## Adam-tt

Did my CBT today cant wait to get started on bigger bikes :grin:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69

TTSPORT666 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a very nice drive out to Rutland Water. Good roof-down weather!
> When I got home it was finally nice enough to paint my calipurs. I bought the paint WEEKS ago!
> 
> 
> 
> H'away Pugster...Whats a Calipur? Sounds like a greek snack? :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I knew the spelling looked odd. 

Plenty of paint left over if anyone wants a red car?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... mondo thinks he knows best ( :-* ) and says you still need it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I geddit; you ask me for pics 'cause your other bitch didn't reply in time. :evil: I see how it works. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> And I believe your statement above would have been better worded, '...mondo thinks Wak knows best...'
Click to expand...

He told me he PMed Dammo first


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Spent yesterday and today fitting H&R coilovers & Forge adjustable tie bars. Damn 11 years of weathering to nuts and bolts!!! A couple of bloody knuckles and my favourite hammer & the battle was won.

I now have 110% confidence when i throw it into corners, wheel alignment this week.

Now gotta put some more monies in the bank, before next spend up. Thinking maybe remap and turbo rebuild.


----------



## maryanne1986

Fell in love with my TT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

its so much fun to drive and today i thoroughly enjoyed it as i took it out for a very long drive

(not enough appreciation threads on here showing love for the TTs FACT!!)


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

maryanne1986 said:


> Fell in love with my TT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> its so much fun to drive and today i thoroughly enjoyed it as i took it out for a very long drive
> 
> (not enough appreciation threads on here showing love for the TTs FACT!!)


I second that. That photo makes me think 'damn I want one of those' and then I glance out the window and look like 

My little old lady (80's) neighbour next door said she liked the TT. When i told her it was 11 years old she didn't believe me


----------



## maryanne1986

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with my TT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> its so much fun to drive and today i thoroughly enjoyed it as i took it out for a very long drive
> 
> (not enough appreciation threads on here showing love for the TTs FACT!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that. That photo makes me think 'damn I want one of those' and then I glance out the window and look like
> 
> My little old lady (80's) neighbour next door said she liked the TT. When i told her it was 11 years old she didn't believe me
Click to expand...

people often think its a personalized plate and im like noooooooo :lol:


----------



## Skeee

Still no avatar? :? :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> Still no avatar? :? :roll:


will sort it tomorrow
just for you


----------



## Skeee

Am away tomorrow.


----------



## maryanne1986

not got a clue where you are going ??? :roll: :roll:

hahahaha :lol: you excited ?


----------



## Pugwash69

M25?


----------



## carpet3

Just bought an alarm siren from JS53MES. Will get that fitted as soon as it turns up


----------



## Pugwash69

carpet3 said:


> Just bought an alarm siren from JS53MES. Will get that fitted as soon as it turns up


Did he include blue flashing lights?


----------



## Skeee

Pugwash69 said:


> M25?


 :roll: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

_If only the M25 was 1.8Miles._ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Travii

Technically yesterday but I reached a milestone in my TTC.


----------



## Mondo

Pugwash69 said:


> M25?


 :lol: 


Travii said:


> Technically yesterday but I reached a milestone in my TTC.


Well done. Only another 100K and you'll be up with me. :wink:


----------



## Travii

Travii said:


> Technically yesterday but I reached a milestone in my TTC.


Well done. Only another 100K and you'll be up with me. :wink:[/quote]

Lol bloody hell would take me forever to reach there.


----------



## da_ansa

Took a trip up to graffiti tunnel. This is one a took with my phone


----------



## maryanne1986

da_ansa said:


> Took a trip up to graffiti tunnel. This is one a took with my phone


that is awsome we have nothing like that here 

Today ! .. fixed headlight washer that i didnt even know were broken until this morning lol


----------



## simno44

maryanne1986 said:


> da_ansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a trip up to graffiti tunnel. This is one a took with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is awsome we have nothing like that here
Click to expand...

We have something similar.

It's called Beeston.


----------



## maryanne1986

Today I also booked to go to London for 3 days for my birthday end of Sept  Cannot wait  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

'cited  xx


----------



## brooksesi

Fixed the radio flap, some idiot rammed it shut with the knobs out, which snapped the left hinge off.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

da_ansa said:


> Took a trip up to graffiti tunnel. This is one a took with my phone


I recognise Leake Street anyday. Love that tunnel spent 3 months working at County Hall and used to snap new shots everyday.

We should have a lil' TT photoshoot down there with a few peeps one day this summer.

Oh and decided to treat her to a wash and wax


----------



## JS53MES

wrapped everyones goodies that they have bought of me so far for posting tomorrow.


----------



## TTSPORT666

JS53MES said:


> wrapped everyones goodies that they have bought of me so far for posting tomorrow.


Blimey James all you need is a christmas tree.. :wink: Some serious wrapping there bud.

Damien.


----------



## maryanne1986

JS53MES said:


> wrapped everyones goodies that they have bought of me so far for posting tomorrow.


exciting


----------



## JS53MES

TTSPORT666 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrapped everyones goodies that they have bought of me so far for posting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey James all you need is a christmas tree.. :wink: Some serious wrapping there bud.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

lol i know Damien! the post office are going to love me tomorrow. I'm looking forward to seeing there faces when i walk in the door with a couple of black sacs full of parcels. :lol:


----------



## carpet3

It's a shame that you've had to do all that though 

Still, selfishly I hope my alarm siren is among that lot, it'll be nice to get that installed and checked off the to do list


----------



## JS53MES

carpet3 said:


> It's a shame that you've had to do all that though
> 
> Still, selfishly I hope my alarm siren is among that lot, it'll be nice to get that installed and checked off the to do list


It is very gutting seeing what my TT looks like now, but its done now and time to move sadly and your be happy to hear that your alarm signal is part of that pile


----------



## brooksesi

If you take that stuff down to the post office, prepare to receive anal rape over the price. Since the price changes, parcels have been stupidly expensive!


----------



## TTSPORT666

JS53MES said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that you've had to do all that though
> 
> Still, selfishly I hope my alarm siren is among that lot, it'll be nice to get that installed and checked off the to do list
> 
> 
> 
> It is very gutting seeing what my TT looks like now, but its done now and time to move sadly and your be happy to hear that your alarm signal is part of that pile
Click to expand...

Think of it this way James your baby had a big doner card in its documents wallet, and all her parts will help other mk1's crusade on. A little piece of her will be in so many TT's across the uk. Kind of poetic in a way. She did not die in vain :wink:

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES

TTSPORT666 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that you've had to do all that though
> 
> Still, selfishly I hope my alarm siren is among that lot, it'll be nice to get that installed and checked off the to do list
> 
> 
> 
> It is very gutting seeing what my TT looks like now, but its done now and time to move sadly and your be happy to hear that your alarm signal is part of that pile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of it this way James your baby had a big doner card in its documents wallet, and all her parts will help other mk1's crusade on. A little piece of her will be in so many TT's across the uk. Kind of poetic in a way. She did not die in vain :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Very true, such a nice way to put it  :lol:


----------



## mullum

I rue the day the Royal Mail is abolished.
And the post office can shuffle off with it.


----------



## Shootist

Well today my vag tacho cable and software arrived and so I was finally able to programme my new spare flip remote key to start the car and arm/unarm the car alarm.

So compared to the stupid stealers price I was able to get the new fob for £48, a blade key cut from photograph for £10 and the cable and software for £20.


----------



## New2AudiTT

JS53MES said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrapped everyones goodies that they have bought of me so far for posting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey James all you need is a christmas tree.. :wink: Some serious wrapping there bud.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know Damien! the post office are going to love me tomorrow. I'm looking forward to seeing there faces when i walk in the door with a couple of black sacs full of parcels. :lol:
Click to expand...

Fair play buddy, just make sure you don't have a helmet on as you enter the PO.


----------



## Duggy

Got this little group together










Ready to be loaded into the TT tomorrow for a short drive to RPM to be fitted 

Oops, forgot these 










John


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> Got this little group together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to be loaded into the TT tomorrow for a short drive to RPM to be fitted
> 
> Oops, forgot these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Now that's what I'm talking about !
Sweeeet ;-)


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this little group together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to be loaded into the TT tomorrow for a short drive to RPM to be fitted
> 
> Oops, forgot these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about !
> Sweeeet ;-)
Click to expand...

Thanks Stephen, some of it thanks to you! :wink:

It's been a quest, but roll on tomorrow 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

All the best John mate hope the fitting goes well....your getting worse than me... :wink: 
Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> All the best John mate hope the fitting goes well....your getting worse than me... :wink:
> Damien.


Is that possible Damien? 

I'm just tight, collect it all bit at a time and fit it all together, that's me ;-)

Booked in for a 4 wheel alignment on Friday, then I can feel the difference properly

John


----------



## maryanne1986

..... went to see eddie izzard in cardiff CIA

Briliant :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Dropped my baby off for its suspension revamp...

John


----------



## Adam-tt

Duggy said:


> Dropped my baby off for its suspension revamp...
> 
> John


Got those calipers on yet John?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duggy

Adam-tt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped my baby off for its suspension revamp...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Got those calipers on yet John?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Sold them mate, I got offered a set of twin turbo calipers at a price I couldn't resist ;-)

Are you coming to the RR day?

John


----------



## Adam-tt

not 100% sure got a lot on atm:sad:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maryanne1986

fitted the K&N i bought off James to Smurf

(Shit photo took it on my phone)


----------



## da_ansa

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> da_ansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a trip up to graffiti tunnel. This is one a took with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognise Leake Street anyday. Love that tunnel spent 3 months working at County Hall and used to snap new shots everyday.
> 
> We should have a lil' TT photoshoot down there with a few peeps one day this summer.
> 
> Oh and decided to treat her to a wash and wax
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

yeah i agree. should maybe do it in august. maybe go to ace cafe before or after


----------



## Pugwash69

I broke the current trend and ADDED a badge to my rear today.


----------



## carpet3

My alarm siren arrived from JS53MES today so I've just fitted it. Works great


----------



## simno44

Balls! Beat me to it lol.


----------



## nott

Painted my calipers

I'm not happy


----------



## Pugwash69

nott said:


> Painted my calipers
> 
> I'm not happy


Did you paint them pink?


----------



## nott

Pugwash69 said:


> nott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my calipers
> 
> I'm not happy
> 
> 
> 
> Did you paint them pink?
Click to expand...

Close the red I used is a bit light in colour


----------



## carpet3

What paint did you use?


----------



## nott

carpet3 said:


> What paint did you use?


Hammerite red smooth


----------



## conlechi

nott said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What paint did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Hammerite red smooth
Click to expand...

Red jeplack is closest to Porsche red caliper colour .
You might be able to key the surface and get a coat of jeplac over them


----------



## nott

conlechi said:


> nott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What paint did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Hammerite red smooth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red jeplack is closest to Porsche red caliper colour .
> You might be able to key the surface and get a coat of jeplac over them
Click to expand...

Cheers will give them another coat and try jeplac after that if theres no joy

My porsche has silver calipers , might end up down that road :?


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my 2nd hand Forge strut brace - and had a few hiccups. The bar doesn't seem to sit very well on the 3 lugs; one on the right I can only just get a socket onto to tighten, it's so tight against the bar, and one other just won't line up at all and is too tight to get a socket on at all, so it's on but I can't tighten it. :?

And, biggest surprise, the fookin' NS doesn't clear the coolant cover! There's a little stepped cut-out in the bar to supposedly clear it, but it doesn't. Bit of research on my part required to see if this is common and I need to mod the coolant cover, or I'm doing summit stupid. Wouldn't be the first time. 

Still, looks nice in there - except for the missing coolant cover.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...fitted my 2nd hand Forge strut brace - and had a few hiccups. The bar doesn't seem to sit very well on the 3 lugs; one on the right I can only just get a socket onto to tighten, it's so tight against the bar, and one other just won't line up at all and is too tight to get a socket on at all, so it's on but I can't tighten it. :?
> 
> And, biggest surprise, the fookin' NS doesn't clear the coolant cover! There's a little stepped cut-out in the bar to supposedly clear it, but it doesn't. Bit of research on my part required to see if this is common and I need to mod the coolant cover, or I'm doing summit stupid. Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Still, looks nice in there - except for the missing coolant cover.


Pics...


----------



## Mondo

Fook; knew someone would ask. Out with the camera... now.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Fook; knew someone would ask. Out with the camera... now.


Of course... :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy

Just picked my baby up 

Apex springs, poly bushes, defcons, spax adjustable dampers, top mounts, 4 motion rear arb, dogbone, adjustable tie bars, drop links and rear discs and pads 

Before










Now










Doesn't look too different and I haven't had the chance to try out the handling, but I'll let the springs settle and take some more pics. Dropped down 7mm at the back and 14mm at the front at the moment

John


----------



## nott

Mondo said:


> Fook; knew someone would ask. Out with the camera... now.


----------



## biggusguttus

after getting new rubber for my wheels had the wheels repainted just rude not to.
then finally today had nitrogen put in them.


----------



## philgibQS

conlechi said:


> nott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What paint did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Hammerite red smooth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red jeplack is closest to Porsche red caliper colour .
> You might be able to key the surface and get a coat of jeplac over them
Click to expand...

Yeah Japlac High Gloss Enamel works fantastic - You can get it from Homebase or B&Q..about 8 quid or there abouts


----------



## Mondo

Good work, John. Bet you'll notice the difference big time! You've now leap-frog'd me suspension-wise; coilies is all I'm missing - but am working on it. :wink:

And as you asked:
















Not the best shots but you get the idea.

Did some research and saw someone (Conlechi?) mention an alternative is to remove the NS front slam panel to aid in fitting the coolant cover. Was a bit of a bugger and she's under a little tension there, but the coolant cover is - evidently - on.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Good work, John. Bet you'll notice the difference big time! You've now leap-frog'd me suspension-wise; coilies is all I'm missing - but am working on it. :wink:
> 
> And as you asked:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Not the best shots but you get the idea.
> 
> Did some research and saw someone (Conlechi?) mention an alternative is to remove the NS front slam panel to aid in fitting the coolant cover. Was a bit of a bugger and she's under a little tension there, but the coolant cover is - evidently - on.


Wouldn't quite say I've leapfrogged you Raymondo, as coillies are still the long term target. I've fitted spax adjustable dampers and apex springs, as it needed new dampers and for £85 extra, the springs were a no brainer! Getting some vibration through the dogbone, but it'll calm down just as my last one did :wink:

Got the inlaws round tonight, so no time to take it for a handling review 

Your bay is looking even better, have you got shares in dome headed nuts :lol:

I think I'll keep my bonnet down at the RR day 

John


----------



## Marty

... won the Car Of The Night title at the TT On The Quay event! 

First time I've ever taken her out for a show too ... I am so proud! I still can't believe it


----------



## carpet3

Congrats! I bet that's an awesome feeling


----------



## mullum

Duggy/John - congrats ! Can't wait to hear how the handling feels ! You had the caster correction rear bush fitted as well didn't you ?


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Duggy/John - congrats ! Can't wait to hear how the handling feels ! You had the caster correction rear bush fitted as well didn't you ?


Hi Stephen, just been for a spirited drive, OMG it is transformed! 

I've had fitted, Spax adjustable dampers, Apex -40 springs, Defcons, the bushes and arb I bought of you, OEM top mounts, OEM drop links, Pagid rear discs/pads and KW adjustable tie bars 

Can't pick out any individual component that has made the most difference due to having it all fitted together, but as a complete package, it's awesome! The turn in is so precise  ( steering feels a tad lighter?)

I also had a poly bushed dogbone put on, this really has made the gear change so much nicer (good combo of Forge short shift, Forge big knob and uprated dogbone) thoroughly recommended 8)

I've only had a garage 4 wheel alignment at the moment, still running a bit too much camber on the back. I want to do a bit of research on setups (whilst letting the springs settle) before I book in at Powerstation (where the RR day is) to get it set up properly

So, all in all, it's smiles all the way  

Just need to get the brakes sorted and take a drive to see Wak, as not much more I want to do to it at the moment :roll:

John


----------



## Marty

... swore my head off at the stupid cow who reversed into the front of my car while I was stationary and honking my horn!

She cracked my bumper


----------



## Charlesuk

Marty said:


> ... swore my head off at the stupid cow who reversed into the front of my car while I was stationary and honking my horn!
> 
> She cracked my bumper


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy/John - congrats ! Can't wait to hear how the handling feels ! You had the caster correction rear bush fitted as well didn't you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stephen, just been for a spirited drive, OMG it is transformed!
> 
> I've had fitted, Spax adjustable dampers, Apex -40 springs, Defcons, the bushes and arb I bought of you, OEM top mounts, OEM drop links, Pagid rear discs/pads and KW adjustable tie bars
> 
> Can't pick out any individual component that has made the most difference due to having it all fitted together, but as a complete package, it's awesome! The turn in is so precise  ( steering feels a tad lighter?)
> 
> I also had a poly bushed dogbone put on, this really has made the gear change so much nicer (good combo of Forge short shift, Forge big knob and uprated dogbone) thoroughly recommended 8)
> 
> I've only had a garage 4 wheel alignment at the moment, still running a bit too much camber on the back. I want to do a bit of research on setups (whilst letting the springs settle) before I book in at Powerstation (where the RR day is) to get it set up properly
> 
> So, all in all, it's smiles all the way
> 
> Just need to get the brakes sorted and take a drive to see Wak, as not much more I want to do to it at the moment :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Awesome awesome  I'm sooo jel !


----------



## Mondo

...gave the Comps a thorough clean. Front was fine, back was 90% but while they were off - why not? Virosol and de-tarring today, Autoglym alloy wheel protector tomorrow. Then will think about the caps and if I want to get them proper polished or just go with how they are now.

Am really liking the Comps. A danger they'll become my full-time wheels; sod this 'winter wheels' nonsense!

...noticed a nick in a rear alloy - can only think a stone chip from the road at some stage. 

...inside got a vac' and wipe-down after a week away in Ilfracombe. Outside tomorrow. 

...and superglue'd the snapped tab from the parcel shelf on. We'll see if it lasts; probably not, in which case it's either leave it off or buy a replacement. :?


----------



## Pugwash69

Marty said:


> ... swore my head off at the stupid cow who reversed into the front of my car while I was stationary and honking my horn!
> 
> She cracked my bumper


Damn! I nearly had someone reverse into my bike once in a camper van, until someone opened their back curtains and saw me.
Is it a repair job or new bumper?


----------



## Pugwash69

I just painted my charge pipe with some of the red engine paint I had left from doing my calipers. One more coat to go when it's hardened. The dimpled aluminium is trickier to coat.
I was amazed how dirty the plastics under the bonnet were as I cleaned them a couple of months ago.


----------



## Marty

Pugwash69 said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... swore my head off at the stupid cow who reversed into the front of my car while I was stationary and honking my horn!
> 
> She cracked my bumper
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I nearly had someone reverse into my bike once in a camper van, until someone opened their back curtains and saw me.
> Is it a repair job or new bumper?
Click to expand...

My local repair centre reckoned it could be repaired but would need to come off and be resprayed : £400

I just hope her insurance will pay up, or else I might have to foot the bill myself. If I claim on mine its excess of £300, and also they will probably replace the bumper then hike my premium to pay for it.

All a bit of a downer after last nights high at TT on the Quay... oh well


----------



## Pugwash69

I would expect the other driver to have to claim for it?

I have a front-facing camera in my car just in case I need evidence but luckily not needed it yet. I'm very tempted to fit one rear-facing on when funds permit.


----------



## sussexbythesea

met up with Gone Ape and Bassett at the Goodwood SuperCar Breakfast Club...

Did anybody else go :?: 
Some serious cars to be seen :!:



and so many people :roll:


----------



## A8VCG

Completed the fitting of my new Pole Position. The seat didn't come with the Recaro side brackets and runners so I had to re-fabricate the new side plates so they could be matched with my old runners. The bad news is the install has taken me longer than expected however the good news is that the Recaro slides using the original adjuster mechanism.






















Cheers Craig

ps - brakes are still good!


----------



## 4ndrew

Watching my car getting tested at the NCT centre (irish MOT) nerve wracking stuff!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonksy26

Replaced a pipe (courtesy of JS53MES) that was cut during the hauling out of the engine and also got the grinder out to modify for a cold air feed behind the headlight :twisted:


----------



## Mondo

...watched my car being cleaned by the local 'American-style' cleaning emporium in Redhill. God, she comes up nice. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

And gave the comps their final prep' before fitting. Just need to decide what I'm doing with the centre caps then they go on. And because we all like pics:








































Shame I found a nail in one of them.  Been there awhile too, I'd say. Hopefully it'll hold pressure before the tread wears out. :?


----------



## tonksy26

These are few pictures from the cold air feed mod today ...

Modified bracket










Big hole !!!


----------



## D4n91

Gave the TT a clean and debadged the rear bar the rings


----------



## 4ndrew

4ndrew said:


> Watching my car getting tested at the NCT centre (irish MOT) nerve wracking stuff!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Failed due to wishbone bushes... Ordered and on their way, a set of 4, 2 front, 2 rear OEM for £50, not too bad if you ask me 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Wouda been the perfect excuse to go down the Superflex/Powerflow route. 

(and yes, I know what I did there :wink: )


----------



## Tomm

damaged a load of paint on my N/S wing and lost out on a much wanted item on ebay.


----------



## roddy

yes ,, my thoughts,,


----------



## Mondo

Tomm said:


> ... lost out on a much wanted item on ebay.


Do tell; what was? 'Cause I just won something on eBay. :wink:


----------



## Tomm

Must have been you then!

Went well above what I was wanting to spend, not to say it still wasn't a very fair price.

Unfortunately I had to factor in courier costs and the sellers £30 packaging fee.

£395, Miltek?


----------



## Rich196

Tomm said:


> Must have been you then!
> 
> Went well above what I was wanting to spend, not to say it still wasn't a very fair price.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to factor in courier costs and the sellers £30 packaging fee.
> 
> £395, Miltek?


Doubt it he has custom turbo back 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eric V.

Mondo.
Love the comps .
http://www.photobucket.com/ericv
Thats why.
Eric V.


----------



## 4ndrew

Mondo said:


> Wouda been the perfect excuse to go down the Superflex/Powerflow route.
> 
> (and yes, I know what I did there :wink: )


You sure do! :-( it was gonna be the defcon route... :'(

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Tomm said:


> Must have been you then!...





Rich196 said:


> Doubt it he has custom turbo back ...


Nope, not me. BMW boy is right; got a customer turbo-back zorst from TSR. No, I did a bit of last-minute eBay.de sniping and picked up some centre caps originally for the 'Bolero' style Audi alloy wheels, as a backup for the comps. 



Eric V. said:


> Mondo.
> Love the comps .
> http://www.photobucket.com/ericv
> Thats why.
> Eric V.


Cheers Eric. Although I don't see any Comps in your album. :?



4ndrew said:


> ...it was gonna be the defcon route... :'(...


Defcons and Superpro bushes would have been sweet! Still, £50 or so for new OEM bushes is pretty good.


----------



## Eric V.

Here you are
http://s1051.photobucket.com/user/Ttroa ... ort=3&o=23
Eric V.


----------



## Mondo

Ah, that's better. Yes, they are lovely, aren't they? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Ah, that's better. Yes, they are lovely, aren't they? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Lets have them on Mondo...PICS PICS..you are the king of tease...BBK's then Comps...lol. Hope you don't tease the lovely Mrs Mondo like this.. :lol:

Have you thought about what spacer setup you will be using?

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Same as current, Damien; 10mm up front and 20mm at the back. They're ET33 so sit exactly where the 18" RSTTs sit, which is nice. At least, the front did when I did a trial fit a few weeks ago.

Keep wondering about the rear. Sometimes 20mm looks perfect, other times I think maybe another 5mm would be even better. Dunno. And the front might seem small, but remember the bells I have are 4mm thicker than OEM, so it works out at basically the same. 

See you Saturday! 

loser :twisted:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Same as current, Damien; 10mm up front and 20mm at the back. They're ET33 so sit exactly where the 18" RSTTs sit, which is nice. At least, the front did when I did a trial fit a few weeks ago.
> 
> Keep wondering about the rear. Sometimes 20mm looks perfect, other times I think maybe another 5mm would be even better. Dunno. And the front might seem small, but remember the bells I have are 4mm thicker than OEM, so it works out at basically the same.
> 
> See you Saturday!
> 
> loser :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: Fair enough looking forward to seeing your (cambelt snap) car and its new boots. 

I am praying my sfs hoses and TIP arrive in time so i can kick your butt.... :-*

Damien.


----------



## carpet3

This weekend I painted my front grills and calipers


----------



## nott

carpet3 said:


> This weekend I painted my front grills and calipers


pics


----------



## carpet3

nott said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend I painted my front grills and calipers
> 
> 
> 
> pics
Click to expand...

They are here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=330013&start=15


----------



## TTSPORT666

Arrived in south africa... 8) see if i can spot any TT's out here tomorrow.

Damien


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Not so much today, but over the weekend I: clayed the car all day Saturday (9-6pm) and machine polished it Sunday (12-7.30pm) - though with the fading light I'm not too sure how well the final couple of panels came out?) Feels smoooth as a baby's whatsit.
And hopefully this evening a coat of wax! (If I have any energy left by this evening...)


----------



## oz_p

Technically yesterday but I fitted Les' door handle covers, cleaned my throttle body...also last week I fitted a V6 rear valance 

Oh and removed some annoying dealer stickers from my rear window including the gunk left behind!


----------



## holla_j

Today I'm on my way to collect my turbo back exhaust and then fit it. Can't wait


----------



## Pugwash69

I just fitted a honeycomb front grille. I had the slam panels off, the lower centre grille out, no way it would unclip. In the end I used brute force. I broke some of the old tabs (brittle year 2000 plastic). It's a 5-bar so not likely to sell!
The new one shipped from Germany last week and arrived intact WITH separate ring holder, which I was unsure about. I like my rings but might swap for matt black ones next week. No way to attach the quattro badge on this yet but I'll live.
Whilst I was down there I spotted the most awful road rash under the bumper! I know this was done before I've owned it.


----------



## Mondo

Nice - I quite like those honeycomb grilles. Maybe run without the 4 rings; would look even meaner. :twisted:

And nice rash.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... I had a nasty rash like that ...
... I think I got it from the Scout-leader ...


----------



## TTSPORT666

I got an email informing me my bespoke Boost hose and oversize TIP is ready and will be shipped....yes shipped, WTF to me tomorrow. Thoughts of a fook off fat arsed ship doing 1mph spring to mind...So there is a fighting chance i will get them delivered, and make the rollers on saturday...Watch out Mondo.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> I just fitted a honeycomb front grille. I had the slam panels off, the lower centre grille out, no way it would unclip. In the end I used brute force. I broke some of the old tabs (brittle year 2000 plastic). It's a 5-bar so not likely to sell!
> The new one shipped from Germany last week and arrived intact WITH separate ring holder, which I was unsure about. I like my rings but might swap for matt black ones next week. No way to attach the quattro badge on this yet but I'll live.
> Whilst I was down there I spotted the most awful road rash under the bumper! I know this was done before I've owned it.[/quote
> 
> Looks good 8)
> Does the new grill just push in and clips into place?
> 
> Paul


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Watch out Mondo.. :wink: ...


  
 
[smiley=furious3.gif]

[smiley=zzz.gif] 
:wink:

Should be fun! Found a rendezvous point yet?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

> Looks good 8)
> Does the new grill just push in and clips into place?
> 
> Paul


... I can confirm that they do indeed snap into place easily Paul as I fitted mine a couple of weeks ago- as Pugwash says- the hard part is getting the old one out! ...

Steve


----------



## Pugwash69

Yup it sat a bit loose at first so I gave it a thump into place.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Pugwash69 said:


> I just fitted a honeycomb front grille. I broke some of the old tabs (brittle year 2000 plastic). It's a 5-bar so not likely to sell!
> Whilst I was down there I spotted the most awful road rash under the bumper! I know this was done before I've owned it.


New honeycombe grill looks great 8) 
Silver or black rings look good rather than the blank version.

5-bar grills are becoming a rarity :roll:

Mine got a rash too :!: Would be concerned about fitting a splitter although they do look the part.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watch out Mondo.. :wink: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> [smiley=zzz.gif]
> :wink:
> 
> Should be fun! Found a rendezvous point yet?
Click to expand...

lol...Mondo let me know your route..At what point of the M4 will you and Ian be turning off towards Gloucester? 

Damien.


----------



## holla_j

Tomm said:


> Must have been you then!
> 
> Went well above what I was wanting to spend, not to say it still wasn't a very fair price.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to factor in courier costs and the sellers £30 packaging fee.
> 
> £395, Miltek?


Ahh that would be me that won that. Sorry lol.


----------



## Mondo

Dunno, bud. Looking at Google Maps it looks like J15 of the M4, just before Swindon. If you know somewhere around there that we can meet up - great!


----------



## Paulj100

The Blue Bandit said:


> Looks good 8)
> Does the new grill just push in and clips into place?
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ... I can confirm that they do indeed snap into place easily Paul as I fitted mine a couple of weeks ago- as Pugwash says- the hard part is getting the old one out! ...
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thank you Steve and Pugwash. I love the grill but I've gone for the QS gloss black grill gota keep it om :wink: but as I have the 5 bar grill at mo just going to gently cut some of the bars then I can my hand in and release the clips then just pop the new one in.

Paul


----------



## whoopass

just split the old tie rod, fitted some new tie rod ends as they were borderline for the MOT. she'e in for tracking tomos at 11am
Off side was easy peasy, near side required 'some' heating lol


----------



## Pugwash69

alij100 said:


> ...my hand in and release the clips then just pop the new one in.
> 
> Paul


Yeah that was the theory. I see yours is as old as mine. My clips were corroded and in the end I inserted a flat screwdriver between the grille and the bumper and twisted as I pulled the grille.


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my hand in and release the clips then just pop the new one in.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was the theory. I see yours is as old as mine. My clips were corroded and in the end I inserted a flat screwdriver between the grille and the bumper and twisted as I pulled the grille.
Click to expand...

Yes I have heard they can be a real pain in the arse to remove will just have to take my time as not to damage anything. 
Thank you again for the advice 

Paul


----------



## Duggy

Just been told there is a new improved TT parked next to mine...



I'm still looking :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Paulj100

:lol: :lol: 
I can't see it either :wink:

Paul


----------



## Dogghammer

Today I sat and ate a half pounder with cheese in a lay by with the roof down, beautiful!


----------



## nott

Left the van and took the roadster to work

Hood down on the journey home is a lot more enjoyable


----------



## roddy

Duggy said:


> Just been told there is a new improved TT parked next to mine...
> 
> I'm still looking :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John


its an EVO 4 and belongs to ZOE


----------



## Duggy

roddy said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been told there is a new improved TT parked next to mine...
> 
> I'm still looking :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> its an EVO 4 and belongs to ZOE
Click to expand...

Wasted on a TT, but her surname is Evans, so it works :roll:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Applied one coat of Meguiars DA Microfiber wax to the car tonight - another tomorrow, and maybe something extra Thursday


----------



## maryanne1986

wrestles with the under try on the car to release bolts that had been dropped down the enging bay while doing various things last week!!

pain in the ass of a job !!


----------



## carpet3

Ordered some Gtechniq C5 to treat my new alloys


----------



## mstew

Will be finished with uni and in the pub by 13:30!!! 

....until October and then I start my final year


----------



## jakekk

New pads and done an oil service with this oil... can't complain for the price and super quick delivery...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251227855575? ... 1497.l2649

Also gave the car a wash and more wax after last weeks 4 hour detailing session!

Jake


----------



## oldhipp

Dropped the car off for full wheel refurb.


----------



## maryanne1986

mstew said:


> Will be finished with uni and in the pub by 13:30!!!
> 
> ....until October and then I start my final year


ohhh well done .. the third year will fly (i just finished and grad soon) 

enjoy your summer x


----------



## Paulj100

Just ordered a QS 3 bar front grill to replace my old 5 bar one  hopefully easy to fit! :?

Paul


----------



## Kyle18uk

Dropped my QS rear spats to the body shop and have just ordered a new MAF, 2.0TFSI red coilpacks and adapters and the tfsi wiring conduit! Will get them fitted Friday with my new cam cover and get some pics up


----------



## mstew

maryanne1986 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be finished with uni and in the pub by 13:30!!!
> 
> ....until October and then I start my final year
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh well done .. the third year will fly (i just finished and grad soon)
> 
> enjoy your summer x
Click to expand...

Ha cheers maryanne! But it's the fourth I've jut finished (Did placement) i'll be in in my fifth! What have I done? Haha

At least I'm at the union now


----------



## Pugwash69

Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.


----------



## roddy

Pugwash69 said:


> Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.


from what ????????


----------



## Pugwash69

roddy said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> from what ????????
Click to expand...

I got a BSc. in Computer Science with Information Engineering.


----------



## roddy

Pugwash69 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> from what ????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a BSc. in Computer Science with Information Engineering.
Click to expand...

well well so has my brother,, from kings ( if i am correct )


----------



## Duggy

Started preparing for the RR day




























John


----------



## Pugwash69

I completed repainting my wife's wheels today. Although this isn't a TT, it does mean she no longer needs to drive mine. We are both happy about this. 8)

Also, remarkably, my wife has admitted to liking all of the little modifications I've done to my TT. Result!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Pugwash69 said:


> Also, remarkably, my wife has admitted to liking all of the little modifications I've done to my TT. Result!


... get that down in writing! ...


----------



## Jay-225

Received some presents from JS53MES for my TT 

Relentless 3" downpipe and decat along with a set of polybushed upper tie bars to go with the Forge items i already have 

Just finished fitting the upper tie bars , took longer than expected as i forgot i had to remove the subframe bolt to get one of the others out :roll: all done now though...

Downpipe i may fit this weekend if im not enjoying all this sun we are having 8)


----------



## maryanne1986

Pugwash69 said:


> Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.


did they have degrees back then hahahaa :lol: :lol: jokes  :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2

maryanne1986 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> did they have degrees back then hahahaa :lol: :lol: jokes  :roll:
Click to expand...

On real "sheepskin".


----------



## roddy

When a degree actually meant something !!!! When you had to go to a university to get one , not just spend some time in a renamed bus shelter !!! :lol: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986

TTQ2K2 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, it's 20 years since I graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> did they have degrees back then hahahaa :lol: :lol: jokes  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On real "sheepskin".
Click to expand...

with a quill and some ink isit  :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I know it's been done before, but fitted a Voltage Meter & push button to battery cover to show volts when button pressed.
click to enlarge..









Button pressed









Hoggy.


----------



## maryanne1986

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I know it's been done before, but fitted a Voltage Meter & push button to battery cover to show volts when button pressed.
> click to enlarge..
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Button pressed
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


is there a thread on how to do this ? xx


----------



## Charlesuk

That's a cool mod, is it one unit or a self build thing?

Sent from the mobile device


----------



## BaueruTc

Today I finally got my car into the garage for a new nearside rear wheel bearing. I am amazed at how quiet the car is now. Well quiet until I put the foot down and here the induction/Pipe Werx exhaust kicking into life. :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

maryanne1986 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did they have degrees back then hahahaa :lol: :lol: jokes  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> On real "sheepskin".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with a quill and some ink isit  :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey we had internet back in 1991. He who laughs last is on 2400 baud.


----------



## Hoggy

Charlesuk said:


> That's a cool mod, is it one unit or a self build thing?
> Sent from the mobile device


Hi, Purchase parts from Ebay. Cut a 45mm X 25mm hole for meter & 12mm hole for push button.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261148918393; ... 26_rdc%3D1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230872778948? ... 26_rdc%3D1

Hoggy.


----------



## Jay-225

BaueruTc said:


> Today I finally got my car into the garage for a new nearside rear wheel bearing. I am amazed at how quiet the car is now. Well quiet until I put the foot down and here the induction/Pipe Werx exhaust kicking into life. :lol:


how much did they charge in the end mate ?


----------



## maryanne1986

Pugwash69 said:


> Hey we had internet back in 1991. He who laughs last is on 2400 baud.


wow..... i didnt get internet till i was 11 then it was shity dail up and had to cut it off before an hour as it would start charging lol then reconnect


----------



## LOWTT225

Cleaned inside my exhaust tips with acid then polished them, cleaned my seats with liquid leather but still need to condition


----------



## Pugwash69

maryanne1986 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we had internet back in 1991. He who laughs last is on 2400 baud.
> 
> 
> 
> wow..... i didnt get internet till i was 11 then it was shity dail up and had to cut it off before an hour as it would start charging lol then reconnect
Click to expand...

I was 18. There was no web pages or domain names. I had a notebook of IP addresses for my favourite telnet and ftp servers. There were no search engines, just Gophers. Good times on Star Wars MUD [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986

the internet was pointless at 11 for me apart from to use msn lol


----------



## Pugwash69

I just stuck some grey 60mm Audi caps on my TD wheels. The TD stickers peeled right off leaving a flat disc. I cut the tabs off the Audi caps, filed the backs so the rim was flat and glued with evostick.
Total cost, £8.98 and an hour.


----------



## Duggy

Pugwash69 said:


> I just stuck some grey 60mm Audi caps on my TD wheels. The TD stickers peeled right off leaving a flat disc. I cut the tabs off the Audi caps, filed the backs so the rim was flat and glued with evostick.
> Total cost, £8.98 and an hour.


I'm liking those wheels a lot 8)

Think they would look just about right on mine 

It's amazing how a bit of intuition can save you a fortune 

John


----------



## D4n91

Cleaned the car......amigo'd and a layer of colli 476


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Today i just picked up my new TT. Gone for a V6 with DSG 8) Still have the 225 so will do some back to backs in time along with the obligatory photos to follow. For now i will enjoy the ride home. Take care all


----------



## maryanne1986

bought clear lenses for the Headlights on the car.... the orange was peeing me off :evil: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...dropped something off to be coated in Zircotec's finest. 

And hit 160K 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## carpet3

My bluetooth ODBII connector has arrived so I've just bought Torque. Going for a spin in a minute


----------



## Co1k

I went at work under shining, opened windows, with the V6 sound


----------



## Pugwash69

Duggy said:


> I'm liking those wheels a lot 8)
> 
> Think they would look just about right on mine
> 
> It's amazing how a bit of intuition can save you a fortune
> 
> John


Team Dynamics "Imola" in Graphite. I like them and have cameras watching my car


----------



## Duggy

Pugwash69 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking those wheels a lot 8)
> 
> Think they would look just about right on mine
> 
> It's amazing how a bit of intuition can save you a fortune
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Team Dynamics "Imola" in Graphite. I like them and have cameras watching my car
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Thanks mate, that's now 3 different types of wheel on my list :?

They do look good, and I know how to do the centre caps as well now :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

Spent 3 hours cleaning ready for the RR day tomorrow










I've done my best especially for Mondo, but inlet manifold is a waste of time, powder coating time



















John


----------



## Callum-TT

Today I collected my TT that I bought off eBay. I then drove the 137 miles home then proceeded to clean all 3 of my & the wife's cars


----------



## Duggy

Callum-TT said:


> Today I collected my TT that I bought off eBay. I then drove the 137 miles home then proceeded to clean all 3 of my & the wife's cars
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


Looks good mate 

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...dropped something off to be coated in Zircotec's finest.
> 
> And hit 160K
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Pray tell...

John


----------



## nott

Fitted my seat belt holder from captpicard

A must for any roadster owner

Thanks mark


----------



## Kyle18uk

Fitted my new cam cover, TFSI coil packs and adapters -

Next up, respray my throttle body and replace the coilpack wiring heat shield for a red TFSI item -

Few pics after a clean aswell -









let me know what you think!


----------



## DnoTT

Kyle18uk said:


> Fitted my new cam cover, TFSI coil packs and adapters -
> 
> Next up, respray my throttle body and replace the coilpack wiring heat shield for a red TFSI item -
> 
> Few pics after a clean aswell -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think!


That's a lovely looking bay :-D ! Give's me something to work towards on my stock bay!


----------



## sussexbythesea

went and had a look at the Players event at Goodwood....some nice cars 8)

Have come back and found myself looking up 3SDM and Rotiform wheels :roll:


----------



## Audiphil

Cleaned my sons car engine with Gunk great product but smells awful when on me.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Picked up this lot from ttshop......

Fitting tommorow If all goes well.


----------



## jamman

Kyle18uk said:


> let me know what you think!


Wow good work 8)


----------



## oldguy

Well Yesterday......Finally took for MOT and passed (no MOT since July 2012!!!)


----------



## Sarah_casper

(Yesterday) I went to a RR day in Gloustershire. Shame they couldn't run the V6 DSG properly but still a good day!


----------



## Paulj100

Some stunning looking TT's there 8) 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## Mondo

Again yesterday, trimmed a wee edge off the coolant cover so it can be (re)fitted without taking the slam panels off, now the Forge strut brace is on.

Oh, and may have gone somewhere with 25-odd (very odd, in some cases :wink: ) other TT nut-jobs.


----------



## Pugwash69

I covered my wife's tail lights with lamin-x gunsmoke, same as mine. I got her to buy plain sheets direct from lamin-x which cost about £3 more than my pre-cut ones from Awesome, but it was much easier! I had a whole load of sheet to hold and pull, and wasn't concerned about getting it lined up perfectly. Once applied, I used a sharp knife to cut around the edges and warmed them up with a heat gun to shrink wrap the corners. There was enough excess to do her centre brake light, and the boy had the remains for his ped. :roll:

I think my advice, if you plan to wrap your lights, is to buy plain sheets.


----------



## Arbees

Will be scouring the net for a TT 
And might go the Bromley Pagaent of motoring...


----------



## Mondo

...fitted a dipstick tube and dipstick from WhanAB aka Brett:









Was a bit of a ball ache to fit. Thought I'd do it today as tomorrow the girl's being serviced, and I'm getting them to drop the sump. So I figured if I dropped anything from the old dipstick tube into the hole it would be fished out tomorrow.

Needn't have worried; the old tube came off with nary a complaint. But I couldn't jam the new one on. It's solid metal, so not very flexible. In the end I had to bash it on with a rubber mallet. And the two hex grommits holding the two bits together were a fecker too, but she's on now.


----------



## conlechi

Fitted my xcarlink link  and gave the engine bay a once over


----------



## Shootist

Finally got my wheel nuts loosened (took a 750mm long breaker bar with a 17mm socket). Once wheels were off I painted my calipers and put the wheels back on and tightened the nuts with a much shorter wheel brace


----------



## Mondo

...had the car serviced by 4Rings - excellent service as usual. Couple of minor items flagged, which will be sorted later this month.


----------



## carpet3

Treated two of my new alloys with Gtechniq C5

Will do the other 2 tomorrow


----------



## jakekk

Arbees said:


> Will be scouring the net for a TT
> And might go the Bromley Pagaent of motoring...


Do you live near bromley? Thats where I am!

Also are you looking for a Cargo Net for the boot? If so, I have one forsale 

Jake


----------



## mstew

Took her to the garage as I have a weird scratchy whirring noise that only happens when coasting 

They said it could be the wheel bearings and that all four discs have got the pad eating away at the lip as there is a shiney chamfer on the edge of the lips which could be making the noise! WTF, does that even sound likely?

Anyway, they quoted £150 each bearing
£220 for front discs and £80 for front pads
£180 for rear discs and £70 for pads!

Seriously? I would much more happily change discs and pads all round than a wheel bearing, those prices are crazy!

Suffice to say I will get a second opinion [smiley=book2.gif]

Oh yeah, and she scraped getting onto the lift lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

that is rediculous,, take it away immediatly,,, ( btw,,thats my wheels  dont see many of them ) 
ps,,, did you tell them that you are a hairdresser,,


----------



## *adam

Completed the personalised registration transfer and put the plates on the TT. Good moment.


----------



## mstew

roddy said:


> that is rediculous,, take it away immediatly,,, ( btw,,thats my wheels  dont see many of them )
> ps,,, did you tell them that you are a hairdresser,,


Oh don't worry, we both knew I was there for advice really  nice people though. I've always done my own servicing/ mods as much as possible but I would get someone else to do the bearings! But that just means I'd do rod ends and ball joints as well this time.

I didn't say I was a hairdresser no  I said I'm a mechanical engineer 8) NERD ALERT! [smiley=book2.gif]

I just don't believe that their story about the noise coming from the pads eating the lip off the discs?..... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

I fitted my spacers today, 20 and 15, courtesy of JS53mes. I doubt my wife will notice, as I fitted them in less time that it's taking her to get her nails done, and probably as less cost!
I'm not sure of the performance benefit of adding several Kg of weight, but it'll make me 40mm harder to pass. 8)


----------



## Mondo

...picked up my spare charge pipe from Zircotec, coated in Performance Metallic Black. Think I meant to get Performance Matt Black but the metallic looks good and TBH I can't be bothered with the hassle and double-drive back out to Abingdon. :wink:

May fit tomorrow.


----------



## roddy

Pugwash69 said:


> I fitted my spacers today, 20 and 15, courtesy of JS53mes. I doubt my wife will notice, as I fitted them in less time that it's taking her to get her nails done, and probably as less cost!
> I'm not sure of the performance benefit of adding several Kg of weight, but it'll make me 40mm harder to pass. 8)


if they are alloy i doubt that they will be anything near several Ks  ,, i know mine aint


----------



## aidb

mstew said:


> Took her to the garage as I have a weird scratchy whirring noise that only happens when coasting


Could it be the brake disk guard catching?


----------



## mstew

aidb said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took her to the garage as I have a weird scratchy whirring noise that only happens when coasting
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the brake disk guard catching?
Click to expand...

Nope, I raised her and found that my clearance wasn't enough and the tyre was rubbing the paint off the coilover spring  also fitted my audi 80 top mounts then wound the coilies up. All fixed and no more noise what so ever


----------



## DnoTT

Have taken the air box off to do the wakbox mod & fitted aero wipers too. Slow and steady mods for me!


----------



## Mondo

...found some mice have been at my airbox. :?










:wink:


----------



## conlechi

Mondo said:


> ...found some mice have been at my airbox. :?
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


Wow , that's more air than box now


----------



## Brendanb86

Took a trip to Kaz's so he could replace my halo light that had gone pop, all better now  Took a quick snap of his Z4, which is looking sweet...



Then I decided to do the unthinkable... Decided to try and fit a mod myself (for those who know me, you'll know this is a big deal!) I tried to fit my adjustable tie-bars. After 2 hours, I managed one side :lol:  Had to stop for a suit fitting for my mates wedding so the other side will be done tomorrow :roll:


----------



## aidb

mstew said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took her to the garage as I have a weird scratchy whirring noise that only happens when coasting
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the brake disk guard catching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I raised her and found that my clearance wasn't enough and the tyre was rubbing the paint off the coilover spring  also fitted my audi 80 top mounts then wound the coilies up. All fixed and no more noise what so ever
Click to expand...

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Mondo

...discovered the set of 'Bolero' centre caps I took a punt on are too big for the Comps, and too small for the RSTTs.

Bugger.


----------



## Brendanb86

Managed to get out and fit the other adjustable tie bar. Still plenty of room to bring the rears in and reduce the camber but waiting for the suspension to settle back down to get a good feel for it.

Then gave it a wash, it's still sitting a bit high on the rear after having her on axle stands all day (excuse the awful iPod pics)...


----------



## Dogghammer

Today I had a remap by wak, totally transformed the car. That 4th gear run in the wet also changed the colour of my pants. :?


----------



## Paulj100

Dogghammer said:


> Today I had a remap by wak, totally transformed the car. That 4th gear run in the wet also changed the colour of my pants. :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Tomm

Dogghammer said:


> Today I had a remap by wak, totally transformed the car. That 4th gear run in the wet also changed the colour of my pants. :?


Mine needs to be Wak'd [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dogghammer

Tomm said:


> Dogghammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a remap by wak, totally transformed the car. That 4th gear run in the wet also changed the colour of my pants. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine needs to be Wak'd [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

Really can't believe how much quicker it is!! Just wants to go before it was nothing like it, rips through the revs. Get it done when you can !


----------



## nilrem

Dogghammer said:


> Today I had a remap by wak, totally transformed the car. That 4th gear run in the wet also changed the colour of my pants. :?


That run is scary in the dry let alone when its wet 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dogghammer

nilrem said:


> Dogghammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a remap by wak, totally transformed the car. That 4th gear run in the wet also changed the colour of my pants. :?
> 
> 
> 
> That run is scary in the dry let alone when its wet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Wak has balls of steel being passenger on that run with a driver he doesn't really know!!
I was scared and I was driving :lol:


----------



## *adam

Bought a Forge 007p DV, fitted the black bolts from Brendanb86 (Also in the process of buying a V6 rep spoiler from Brendanb86), Fitted my car phone holder and wired in a charger nice and discreetly.

Also cleaned up the interior. The grot between the metal triangles was disgusting as was the "stuff" in the gear grater. Previous owner obviously didn't master eating *Sick face*

Really taking to TT ownership.


----------



## Jay-225

Got a phone call from a friend who said he wants to buy a TT :lol: few hours later and we were off to Margate to collect a Moro Blue Ph2 in very good condition... gave it a good going over and a scan with vagcom which revealed no nasty surprises so paid his money and took the keys 

Stopping for petrol on the way home


----------



## Audiphil

Jay,

Now that sounds like a great day out, hope your friend is pleased

Phil


----------



## JS53MES

Jay-225 said:


> Got a phone call from a friend who said he wants to buy a TT :lol: few hours later and we were off to Margate to collect a Moro Blue Ph2 in very good condition... gave it a good going over and a scan with vagcom which revealed no nasty surprises so paid his money and took the keys
> 
> Stopping for petrol on the way home


Nice one Jay  have you got the relentless fitted yet


----------



## zslover

I fitted a new dipstick plastic bit lol!!


----------



## Jay-225

Audiphil said:


> Jay,
> 
> Now that sounds like a great day out, hope your friend is pleased
> 
> Phil


Yep was a great day with some very nice roads once off the motorway  The rain on the other hand at the start of the journey was the worst i have seen this year [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Yep he is happy with the new car , he is not really into modding his daily car so will likely stay standard 


JS53MES said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call from a friend who said he wants to buy a TT :lol: few hours later and we were off to Margate to collect a Moro Blue Ph2 in very good condition... gave it a good going over and a scan with vagcom which revealed no nasty surprises so paid his money and took the keys
> 
> Stopping for petrol on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Jay  have you got the relentless fitted yet
Click to expand...

Not yet mate, i got a bit sidetracked with the cookbot-con mod and have been doing that but the downpipe and decat are next on the list  any luck with that driveshaft yet? :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

I went for an interesting drive today. The plan was to visit a tea shop just near the junction of M1 to M6. This took in the B664, between Uppingham and Market Harborough. Possibly one of the most exciting routes I've done so far!


----------



## maryanne1986

evening guys

can anyone enlighten me as to why this random cover is on my rear O/S light please ????



looks like its just a cover but i dont want to start picking at it incase it isnt .... any ideas???


----------



## Mondo

It's just a cover. Some cheapo [email protected] has stuck a red sticker over your reversing light, so you've a clean 'all red' rear.


----------



## maryanne1986

Mondo said:


> It's just a cover. Some cheapo [email protected] has stuck a red sticker over your reversing light, so you've a clean 'all red' rear.


Hey Mondo thanks for the reply .. thing is right on the drivers side now i have a euro light which means my reverse light is pink .... when i reverse however only that one comes on so deletes the prospect of having double reverse light mod done ... when i put the fog on however the light above with the cover on comes on.... the cover wont come off at all ..... why cant people do things properly lol

its defo just a cover though yeah ?


----------



## Mondo

Yep, pretty sure. Think there was even a group-buy on these things a while ago!


----------



## maryanne1986

what color is it normally then? because i can see the lense underneath it and it kind of and looks like its red anyway ? or are the covers just put on to match the reverse light ???? and because i have euro'd the light the cover has now been made redundant and can now be taken off?

what is the best way to take it off? any ideas? IF i can

Cheers Mondo


----------



## Mondo

Sorry, you've 'euro'd' the light? I suspect I'm being thick here - wouldn't be the 1st time - but I'm not getting you.

UK-spec Mk1s have a white reverse light on the NSR and a red fog light on the OSR. People either cover the UK white lens with a red sticker to get an all-red rear, or go the twin-reverse-mod route (like I have) and get an all-white rear. I got a European OSR light cluster that had a white reverse light, so I've got twin reverse lights.

Some folks get a European NSR light cluster with a red light, so they've got a pukka all-red rear. Or the tight folks out there just bung a sticker over the white light. :wink:

Hmmm... not sure if I've answered your question. :?


----------



## ©hatterBox

maryanne1986 said:


> what color is it normally then? because i can see the lense underneath it and it kind of and looks like its red anyway ? or are the covers just put on to match the reverse light ???? and because i have euro'd the light the cover has now been made redundant and can now be taken off?
> 
> what is the best way to take it off? any ideas? IF i can
> 
> Cheers Mondo


I have the same dis-colouring on my rear light. However the red sticker that was sold on the group buy would have gone on the opposite side? ie: to cover the original white reverse light :? Im just as lost as you!!


----------



## maryanne1986

©hatterBox said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what color is it normally then? because i can see the lense underneath it and it kind of and looks like its red anyway ? or are the covers just put on to match the reverse light ???? and because i have euro'd the light the cover has now been made redundant and can now be taken off?
> 
> what is the best way to take it off? any ideas? IF i can
> 
> Cheers Mondo
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same dis-colouring on my rear light. However the red sticker that was sold on the group buy would have gone on the opposite side? ie: to cover the original white reverse light :? Im just as lost as you!!
Click to expand...

tbh hun as long as it passes the MOT im ok with it staying on there ... my reverse light is pink which dosnt bother me but the other side has been done to match the OEM reverse light ( i eurod the light though so the cover on the fog light has become redundant) if i could take it off i would ... just curious if you can ???????????

Anyone???


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Today I was painting my calipers on the V6 and ran out of paint with one caliper carrier to go  nuts. Also I found out how much front V6 brake discs cost! Seriously how much! Lol.


----------



## maryanne1986

that sucks 

Anyone know if you can get LED reverse light bulbs to make it shine brighter when i reverse ( i have eurod rear lights) thanks


----------



## ©hatterBox

maryanne1986 said:


> that sucks
> 
> Anyone know if you can get LED reverse light bulbs to make it shine brighter when i reverse ( i have eurod rear lights) thanks


Seems like the common replacement for the bulbs are 'cree' versions although the reverse light isnt tested on the MOT


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

maryanne1986 said:


> that sucks
> 
> Anyone know if you can get LED reverse light bulbs to make it shine brighter when i reverse ( i have eurod rear lights) thanks


I think the Cree led lights are the go to reverse lights Maryanne. Without doing a search I know they have been discussed at length on here. They are super bright so should help with with reverse light problem. I am looking to replace mine with Cree LED set myself


----------



## brooksesi

Today I rogered my clutch pedal, and now I'm without a working car


----------



## Jay-225

Received a pair of Cookbot-cons  tried to press them in with a vice and failed [smiley=bigcry.gif] so went to a garage and got them to press them in with the hydraulic press which done the trick  also got them to fit the powerflex bushes... after all that messing about , got home and fitted them straight on the car


----------



## butlerlm

maryanne1986 said:


> looks like its just a cover but i dont want to start picking at it incase it isnt .... any ideas???


Just pick it off and tell us what you find.... ive got the same sticker


----------



## mstew

butlerlm said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like its just a cover but i dont want to start picking at it incase it isnt .... any ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick it off and tell us what you find.... ive got the same sticker
Click to expand...

Hmm me and Jakekk kind of agree'd the other day it would be to disperse the light better as we all have them over our fog lights. Upto you if you remove it or not though....


----------



## ©hatterBox

Surely someone must have removed it before?


----------



## oldguy

Wiped down the bike & took these piccies in preparation to sell it :?


----------



## Stueyturn

Jay-225 said:


> Received a pair of Cookbot-cons  tried to press them in with a vice and failed [smiley=bigcry.gif] so went to a garage and got them to press them in with the hydraulic press which done the trick  also got them to fit the powerflex bushes... after all that messing about , got home and fitted them straight on the car


Pretty!

How does she feel now?


----------



## Stueyturn

.... Fitted my LCR splitter from Gogs. Funny how it fitted so well 


















Also fitted :
New Nightbreaker headlight bulbs,
Piper cross panel filter,
LED number plate lights.

Oh and she's getting 4 new tyres fitted tomorrow, Lucky Girl


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

butlerlm said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like its just a cover but i dont want to start picking at it incase it isnt .... any ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick it off and tell us what you find.... ive got the same sticker
Click to expand...

I would imagine that although you have a Euro right-hand-side lamp unit with a clear lens it hasn't been wired up to the reverse light circuit wiring and is still a working fog lamp - hence the red sticker (instead of having a clear lens and a red bulb)

You might find if you take the red sticker off without doing anything else, the next time you turn the fog light on just a white light will shine out the back. Confusing and dangerous to any vehicles behind. So you need to wire it into the reverse circuit and take the sticker off but leave the white bulb, or take he sticker off and get a red bulb (Cree or otherwise) for the fog lamp.

Not done it myself but the sticker should some off without too much bother, with any residue glue cleaned off with some sort of solvent.


----------



## Jay-225

Stueyturn said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received a pair of Cookbot-cons  tried to press them in with a vice and failed [smiley=bigcry.gif] so went to a garage and got them to press them in with the hydraulic press which done the trick  also got them to fit the powerflex bushes... after all that messing about , got home and fitted them straight on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> How does she feel now?
Click to expand...

From the short drive i have had with them fitted the things i noticed were, the whole front end feels nice and tight in a good way, it is quite a bit firm now but not in a bone shaking way... no nasty noises or vibrations and my god the turn in is superb now   Need to get the tracking adjusted as it has now gone out and the steering wheel is on the piss, will get that done tomorrow and take it for a good drive


----------



## Stueyturn

Great to hear! 

Amazing how you can get such a big improvement from such small changes. Will have to put this on the list now aswell i think lol.


----------



## maryanne1986

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> butlerlm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like its just a cover but i dont want to start picking at it incase it isnt .... any ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick it off and tell us what you find.... ive got the same sticker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that although you have a Euro right-hand-side lamp unit with a clear lens it hasn't been wired up to the reverse light circuit wiring and is still a working fog lamp - hence the red sticker (instead of having a clear lens and a red bulb)
> 
> You might find if you take the red sticker off without doing anything else, the next time you turn the fog light on just a white light will shine out the back. Confusing and dangerous to any vehicles behind. So you need to wire it into the reverse circuit and take the sticker off but leave the white bulb, or take he sticker off and get a red bulb (Cree or otherwise) for the fog lamp.
> 
> Not done it myself but the sticker should some off without too much bother, with any residue glue cleaned off with some sort of solvent.
Click to expand...

spot on i think hun ..... im hoing to leave it as it is safest option


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Went on clever bot and this is what happened:

me: I have an audi.
Cleverbot: Oh. Are you a girl?

It was the only good comment cleverbot made. I then went on to say "but it's a great car" to which he replied some nonsense about ai. But the computer asking me if I was a girl had me in tears hahaha


----------



## Pugwash69

I sprayed my rings yesterday, so fitted them this morning. I should have done this first, instead of messing with new rings that don't fit. :? It's Ford Mercury Grey, shiny but not chrome.


----------



## maryanne1986

had my new tool set   



today is a good day


----------



## mstew

Sold my old 16's for exactly the same as I bought my 18's for, that's a win in my book! 8)

He said the 16's are going to get refurbed back to their former glory too


----------



## Stealth69

I received my bigger spacers and popped them on the car, looks so much better but don't got pics.... D'oh!


----------



## Audiphil

My new Megs polisher arrived looking forward to weekend to try it out.


----------



## Jay-225

Audiphil said:


> My new Megs polisher arrived looking forward to weekend to try it out.


Brilliant bit of kit...enjoy  post up the pics when finished


----------



## carpet3

Finally got round to finishing applying Gtechniq C5 to my other 2 alloys and fitted new strut covers (thanks to spearhunter#2 for the part number)

Just about to order 4 new tyres from camskill (Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 - 225/40 R18 92Y)


----------



## Stueyturn

carpet3 said:


> Finally got round to finishing applying Gtechniq C5 to my other 2 alloys and fitted new strut covers (thanks to spearhunter#2 for the part number)
> 
> Just about to order 4 new tyres from camskill (Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 - 225/40 R18 92Y)


Literally just fitted these today from camskill. Great tyre and a great price!


----------



## carpet3

Great to hear  How long did they take to arrive?


----------



## Stueyturn

Ordered Friday morning, arrived Monday morning so 1 working day. I always use Camskill, their prices speak for themselves.
You'll get £40 back in fuel vouchers aswell if you buy the F1 AS2's


----------



## carpet3

Ordered


----------



## Stueyturn

Good choice


----------



## Jay-225

agree, brilliant tyre... had mine fitted about 2k now and have nothing to report apart from good news


----------



## carpet3

Can't wait. I can finally get my new alloys on 

Just in time for EventTT 13


----------



## TTQ2K2

...added a little more QS DNA to my 225. :wink:










...to go with my QS steering wheel, shift knob, and brake handle cover.










Now the interior mods better match the performance mods. 

cheers.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Finally got round to getting some extra paint for my calipers. I de-seamed the calipers too and decided to mix is up a bit and made some Quattro templates which I sprayed in silver then finished with a healthy coat of lacquer. Can't wait to get them back in the car now.


----------



## TTQ2K2

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Finally got round to getting some extra paint for my calipers. I de-seamed the calipers too and decided to mix is up a bit and made some Quattro templates which I sprayed in silver then finished with a healthy coat of lacquer. Can't wait to get them back in the car now.


Brilliant!


----------



## carpet3

They look great


----------



## zslover

TTQ2K2 said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to getting some extra paint for my calipers. I de-seamed the calipers too and decided to mix is up a bit and made some Quattro templates which I sprayed in silver then finished with a healthy coat of lacquer. Can't wait to get them back in the car now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...

They look fantastic.I want!


----------



## zslover

TTQ2K2 said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to getting some extra paint for my calipers. I de-seamed the calipers too and decided to mix is up a bit and made some Quattro templates which I sprayed in silver then finished with a healthy coat of lacquer. Can't wait to get them back in the car now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...

They look fantastic.I want!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Thanks  it's very much appreciated. I think they turned out pretty cool. Easier to keep clean too haha.


----------



## mullum

TTQ2K2 said:


> ...added a little more QS DNA to my 225. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to go with my QS steering wheel, shift knob, and brake handle cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the interior mods better match the performance mods.
> 
> cheers.


Is that green leather interior ?


----------



## Pugwash69

I just painted the thingy. That aluminium lump at the front of the engine bay that gets grotty and furry.
Maybe someone can tell me what it is?
Anyway, not knowing what it would be full of or what it connects to, I surrounded it with newspaper and masking tape and sprayed in-situ. It looks better than it did.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Pugwash69 said:


> I just painted the thingy. That aluminium lump at the front of the engine bay that gets grotty and furry.
> Maybe someone can tell me what it is?
> Anyway, not knowing what it would be full of or what it connects to, I surrounded it with newspaper and masking tape and sprayed in-situ. It looks better than it did.


That's your intake manifold  Looks like a top job fella specially for a in-situ job. Good work


----------



## philgibQS

zslover said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to getting some extra paint for my calipers. I de-seamed the calipers too and decided to mix is up a bit and made some Quattro templates which I sprayed in silver then finished with a healthy coat of lacquer. Can't wait to get them back in the car now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look fantastic.I want!
Click to expand...

I want too! They look great


----------



## TTQ2K2

mullum said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...added a little more QS DNA to my 225. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to go with my QS steering wheel, shift knob, and brake handle cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the interior mods better match the performance mods.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that green leather interior ?
Click to expand...

No, just bad lighting. It aviator grey. I have see green leather on green roadsters with green tops: triple green is hard on the eyes.

cheers


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Today I had to drop my TT off at a local garage because as I was driving there was a sound as if I was mixing sand and cement in my front drivers side tyre. They say it looks like the wheel bearing is gone which is a £50 job. However I know I need to get that alloy refurbished too as it has a slow leak due to a scratch on the inside of the alloy. Tossing up the idea of getting some 18" alloys as the ones I have are 19" R8 alloys I think which seem a bit big.


----------



## jgp-tt

SpunkehMunkey said:


> Today I had to drop my TT off at a local garage because as I was driving there was a sound as if I was mixing sand and cement in my front drivers side tyre. They say it looks like the wheel bearing is gone which is a £50 job. However I know I need to get that alloy refurbished too as it has a slow leak due to a scratch on the inside of the alloy. Tossing up the idea of getting some 18" alloys as the ones I have are 19" R8 alloys I think which seem a bit big.


Hope it's not a wheel bearing...
They cost more than £50 just to buy & then needs fitting, which includes getting the old one off & pressing the new one on.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

It's even worse, had to have front discs and pads replaced which cost £500. I wouldn't be too arsed but I planned to upgrade the front and rear brakes when my insurance refund and sale of old car came through!


----------



## Pugwash69

SpunkehMunkey said:


> It's even worse, had to have front discs and pads replaced which cost £500. I wouldn't be too arsed but I planned to upgrade the front and rear brakes when my insurance refund and sale of old car came through!


eeks! I've just bought front and rear Pagid pads and discs for mine for under £150 delivered. Another £12 for the rear caliper rewind tool but otherwise a job I hope even I can manage.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Fitted my new forge non res shiny charge pipe with dv delete. Bloody hell never thought the red pipe would release from the end of the oem charge pipe. But with a bit of silicone spray i wiggled it off..ooo er misses.

Also treated and sprayed the charge pipe clamps matt black. They look the bollocks with the shiny pipe. It has really evened out the bling in my engine bay now, with the forge catch can and 40mm pipe redirect to my supersize forge dv. Really coming along now.
Got hold of some silicone boost hose to redirect the n249 valve and canister. Then will attack the cam cover with my polishing equipment.. 

Also silicone sprayed my bone dry poly bushes..they were squeaking again. 

Will take some pics tomorrow. 

Damien.


----------



## Predator

Nissan GTR scoop ...


----------



## Adam-tt

If that was the same colour as the car I think it would look pretty good

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69

I don't like it. There's plenty of holes in the front for air in my opinion.


----------



## mstew

Picked up a bargain BAM intake manifold for £30 literally minutes ago. Already polished too  intercooler plans are coming along nicely.


----------



## New2AudiTT

I dropped the car for an interim service at Audi North Dub. First time getting the car serviced there and was impressed with the welcoming and customer service and facility and they have loads of eye-popping cars on the forecourt.

Used to go to Audi South Dub but now they've gone very expensive and their cust service sucks. They give you the feeling that they are doing you a favour. They were quoting interim service + Pollen filter for €360  and had the cheeks to say because am a regular customer they gave me €30 discount :twisted:

Anyways, Audi North doing Interim Service for €159; Pollen filter €40; Haldex oil and filter €90; Brake fluid change €75; all checked and stamped + a 2013 courtesy car for the day. I reckon not bad for £300.


----------



## Duggy

mstew said:


> Picked up a bargain BAM intake manifold for £30 literally minutes ago. Already polished too  intercooler plans are coming along nicely.


Could I possibly ask where from?

I was about to put an ad in the wanted section, but saw yours and thought "bugger" wanted ads are like buses... :?

John


----------



## mstew

Found it on eBay, he was only 3mins down the a3 from me so asked if I could just pick it up, pay cash and we avoid fee's


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Got a parking ticket for parking outside my own house, no double yellow lines or anything like that. They hid a sign saying no parking behind a tree last night where no one can see it. Going to appeal it and if that fails I will mail them a poop.


----------



## maryanne1986

Bought the final bits and pieces for the Mexican Fiesta party im having next week  woohoo


----------



## Pugwash69

SpunkehMunkey said:


> Got a parking ticket for parking outside my own house, no double yellow lines or anything like that. They hid a sign saying no parking behind a tree last night where no one can see it. Going to appeal it and if that fails I will mail them a poop.


Take lots of photos. Of the sign, the car, the road. Not the poop.


----------



## Matt B

Duggy said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a bargain BAM intake manifold for £30 literally minutes ago. Already polished too  intercooler plans are coming along nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I possibly ask where from?
> 
> I was about to put an ad in the wanted section, but saw yours and thought "bugger" wanted ads are like buses... :?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I have one in the loft


----------



## mstew

maryanne1986 said:


> Bought the final bits and pieces for the Mexican Fiesta party im having next week  woohoo


Pssh, I'll just assume my invite got lost in the post then... :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986

mstew said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the final bits and pieces for the Mexican Fiesta party im having next week  woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> Pssh, I'll just assume my invite got lost in the post then... :roll:
Click to expand...

haha hey you still have a week for it to get you yet hahaha  its gonna be awsome having chilli and fajitas, natchos, tachos etc etc gonna be lush im too good to my mates


----------



## whitestar1610

Started my mods by fitting V6 valance....


----------



## crazy88

Today I joined the forum as i'm considering buying a TT


----------



## holliett

Went for first proper drive in my cheeky new daily! Haha say hello to luigi!


----------



## TTQ2K2

whitestar1610 said:


> Started my mods by fitting V6 valance....


Nice...what year 225?


----------



## mstew

maryanne1986 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the final bits and pieces for the Mexican Fiesta party im having next week  woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> Pssh, I'll just assume my invite got lost in the post then... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha hey you still have a week for it to get you yet hahaha  its gonna be awsome having chilli and fajitas, natchos, tachos etc etc gonna be lush im too good to my mates
Click to expand...

Brilliant, any excuse to crack out an oversized sombrero!


----------



## maryanne1986

mstew said:


> Brilliant, any excuse to crack out an oversized sombrero!


i have 2


----------



## Mondo

holliett said:


> ...say hello to luigi!...


I see.. I see a 2ltr conversion in your future.


----------



## Adam-tt

Passed my bike theory test :-D

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo

Passed my bike theory test... in 1982!


----------



## oldguy

Passed my bike test in 1999....there was no theory test !


----------



## holliett

Mondo said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...say hello to luigi!...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.. I see a 2ltr conversion in your future.
Click to expand...

You know me too well


----------



## whitestar1610

TTQ2K2 said:


> Nice...what year 225?


Its a 2000


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Passed my bike theory test... in 1882!


I think I've seen that documented somewhere... :wink:


----------



## Mondo

I think you should change your footer to, 'Too much time on my hands', Mr. 16". 

Mind you, it was quite entertaining riding a bike with a little man walking out front, waiving a red flag. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

holliett said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holliett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...say hello to luigi!...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.. I see a 2ltr conversion in your future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me too well
Click to expand...

I knew this was coming Hollie...  Good idea to get a second run about. Looking forward to the build. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

...had it confirmed my BB takes shite pictures:









Jobs done:
Catch can removed. :? 
Forge breather hose fitted (the one I helped them develop!)
Dodgy L-shaped bend in DV relocation hosed replaced with a straight joiner - much tidier.
Charge pipe coated in Zircotec metallic black fitted, and rear CP bracket removed
10mm hacked off the CP-to-Intercooler hose. Wak will be pleased. 

Not entirely convinced by the colour of the charge pipe, so may end up spraying it in VHT wrinkle black. Great stuff, that.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...had it confirmed my BB takes shite pictures:
> 
> 
> Jobs done:
> Catch can removed. :?
> Forge breather hose fitted (the one I helped them develop!)
> Dodgy L-shaped bend in DV relocation hosed replaced with a straight joiner - much tidier.
> Charge pipe coated in Zircotec metallic black fitted, and rear CP bracket removed
> 10mm hacked off the CP-to-Intercooler hose. Wak will be pleased.
> 
> Not entirely convinced by the colour of the charge pipe, so may end up spraying it in VHT wrinkle black. Great stuff, that.


Really nice Mondo  picture looks like its been taken through a pair of binoculars the wrong way round.. :lol:

Suppose now you cannot compete with me in the bhp stakes you have to turn to having the shiniest engine bay comp...lol.. :wink: 
Just teasing ya me old wombat. 

Right deep breath back to my wiring loom....ahhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## carpet3

Changed my temp sensor. Made no difference


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ... you cannot compete with me in the bhp stakes ...


You [email protected]! Not quite 3bhp more than my best and it's game over? You just wait, young Skywalker. :evil:

:wink:

Now pull finger, and pull that wiring out of the conduit. Gotta be done or it'll be Manky Bay Awards for Damien. :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986

Adam-tt said:


> Passed my bike theory test :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


well done


----------



## Pugwash69

I fitted a new brake disc and pads to one front wheel today. My first one ever, so I was pleased. Three more to go....
I like the Pagid discs. They appear to be painted silver so hopefully will delay the rusting around the rim.


----------



## Hipflyguy

Bought and fitted a hardtop and cup holder!

I've only been after these for 7 years. Everyone who's said that a Hardtop converts the car were right, they're such good quality, a few squeaks from the rubber seals when on crappy roads, but what a transformation otherwise. It's gonna be great when it's wet over winter (if it lasts another 9 months like last year).

Bought off Crispo, top bloke! Not sure if he has much left to sell from here (forgot to ask, too excited about my purchases):
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=331946&p=2590216&hilit=hardtop+cup+holder#p2590216

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## nott

Hipflyguy said:


> Bought and fitted a hardtop and cup holder!
> 
> I've only been after these for 7 years. Everyone who's said that a Hardtop converts the car were right, they're such good quality, a few squeaks from the rubber seals when on crappy roads, but what a transformation otherwise. It's gonna be great when it's wet over winter (if it lasts another 9 months like last year).
> 
> Bought off Crispo, top bloke! Not sure if he has much left to sell from here (forgot to ask, too excited about my purchases):
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=331946&p=2590216&hilit=hardtop+cup+holder#p2590216
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Think you beat me on an eBay auction for it .


----------



## Hipflyguy

nott said:


> Think you beat me on an eBay auction for it .


Sorry Chief, it was close, I didn't think it was going to happen as EBAY kicked me off just as it was finishing... It's off a car that had it fitted from new too, so no resprays. I couldn't be happier.

If you're still on the hunt, I'd give these guys an offer they can't refuse, car must still be worth 3.5-4k without the roof.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/used-cars/a ... 6207388591


----------



## Brendanb86

Drove an A1, A3, A5 cab, mk2 TT, RS5 cab and R8 V10  Not a bad day!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you cannot compete with me in the bhp stakes ...
> 
> 
> 
> You [email protected]! Not quite 3bhp more than my best and it's game over? You just wait, young Skywalker. :evil:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Now pull finger, and pull that wiring out of the conduit. Gotta be done or it'll be Manky Bay Awards for Damien. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Manky bay awards...Things are improving...Today i fitted my newly sprayed "by moi" throttle body. Same as the charge pipe brackets. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Looking nice, Damien. Rerouting the N249 gubbins has to be next.


----------



## carpet3

Just dropped the car off to get the new alloys and tyres fitted


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Looking nice, Damien. Rerouting the N249 gubbins has to be next.


Thanks Mondo..sure is...a little bit of the loom every day...lol :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

D, get rid of that plastic abomination between the oil cap and cam cover. Fecker just twists off and, as you're now running without the cover, you don't need it. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> D, get rid of that plastic abomination between the oil cap and cam cover. Fecker just twists off and, as you're now running without the cover, you don't need it. :wink:


Really? so basically beneath is another cap screw? 

Cheers Mondo

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Yep.


----------



## Otley

Carried out MOT prep' and oil service on my old mans Passat TDI. Just needs a n/s outer cv boot. Not bad for a 53 plate eh?


----------



## Pugwash69

I fitted the rest of my discs and pads today. I'm knackered! I just took them for a quick spin around the block so the painted film is removed and they felt loads better than what I took off already.
Two front discs £66, two rear discs £34.20. Total with pads was £143 delivered so worth the effort.
I guess one advantage of my old 180 is the rear discs were solid and cheaper.
I might have to paint my calipers again though.

I just checked the fixed-rate prices Audi list for these jobs:
Brake pads & discs (front) £269
Brake pads & discs (rear) £259


----------



## Matt B

A couple of little jobs today.

Been getting a engine light which turned out to be front right ABS sensor, so Lee got me some new Pagid sensors and I went to work fitting them today. Good advice from Lee I took calipers and discs off as I had to smash the litte buggers out  but they came out with the persuasion of a lump hammer and a screwdriver. Bit of a dremel on the holes and a quick wire brushing of the ABS rings and good to go again.

I also decided to refit my summer rims (on a day that is about as far away from summer as I would care to think for June [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) they have just been refurbed in a custom anthracite colour by Wheelrite in Chorley - who did a smashing job, then wrapped in Michelin Pilot Sport 3's to give the TT the grip it needs 

Anyway a quick (10 min wash) and some pics in the hurricane lol.


----------



## Pugwash69

Anthracite is my current favourite paint.  I re-painted my fuel flap and grille rings last week in it to match my wheels. I did the intake manifold just the other day.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Beautiful car MattB perfect colour combo and really like the yellow Brembos poking through the OZ's. Top job.


----------



## conlechi

Matt B said:


>


Great look Matt , the car looks very purposeful 8) 8)


----------



## Matt B

Cheers guys, Motorsport themed all the way for me.

Lightweight wheels rock [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mondo

They sure do - one reason I got my comps. 

Now you just need to sort that dog's breakfast of an engine bay.


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> They sure do - one reason I got my comps.
> 
> Now you just need to sort that dog's breakfast of an engine bay.


You cheeky sod. You n Damien now obsessed with bays cos u won't break 300 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Matt B said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do - one reason I got my comps.
> 
> Now you just need to sort that dog's breakfast of an engine bay.
> 
> 
> 
> You cheeky sod. You n Damien now obsessed with bays cos u won't break 300 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Not true..lol... Its on my 2013 to do list Matt...Me or the car will be on water/meth soon. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

You're right in my case, Matt. 300 is WMI (and a TSR mani I reckon) away and running Instant Shape-Thrower (freakin' out trying to pat out the invisible flames) isn't my idea of a good time. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Relocated my n249 valve and canister to my redundant battery location on my qs. Hope the valve will stay nice and dry in that little space. I can honestly say it was not a fun job, and going through the wiring loom was tedious. But the prize is an uncluttered cam cover to be proud of, and as the relocation is undetectable its all a success. 
Right can start polishing and cleaning the cam cover properly tomorrow.  I have decided to get a cam cover chromed..Might check out Dave at Pureklass, he does all the show V dubs.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> I have decided to get a cam cover chromed..Might check out Dave at Pureklass, he does all the show V dubs.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Damien my friend...walk away from the chrome-dipped cam cover.  

It is chav, not OEM+. :wink:

cheers,

bob


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I ordered a new set of ebc redstuff brake pads front + rear


----------



## TTSPORT666

TTQ2K2 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to get a cam cover chromed..Might check out Dave at Pureklass, he does all the show V dubs.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damien my friend...walk away from the chrome-dipped cam cover.
> 
> It is chav, not OEM+. :wink:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> bob
Click to expand...

LOL....Bob i am surprised you know the word "CHAV"... :lol: Well might go for a Burberry patterned cam cover instead... :wink:

I think my oem plus days are over..  With the engine cover off and my new engine bling...modified+ will be more appropriate for the future.. 

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to get a cam cover chromed..Might check out Dave at Pureklass, he does all the show V dubs.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damien my friend...walk away from the chrome-dipped cam cover.
> 
> It is chav, not OEM+. :wink:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....*Bob i am surprised you know the word "CHAV*"... :lol: Well might go for a Burberry patterned cam cover instead... :wink:
> 
> I think my oem plus days are over..  With the engine cover off and my new engine bling...modified+ will be more appropriate for the future..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Damo,

I've been on this forum for 3 years (today) so my "english" is much better, mate. Plus, now that John Oliver is sitting in for Jon Stewart of the Daily Show, I get a daily "english" lesson. It's like emersion language training.

So, you take modified+, I'll take OEM+, and Bob's your Uncle. :wink:

cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Damo,

I've been on this forum for 3 years (today) so my "english" is much better, mate. Plus, now that John Oliver is sitting in for Jon Stewart of the Daily Show, I get a daily "english" lesson. It's like emersion language training.

So, you take modified+, I'll take OEM+, and Bob's your Uncle. :wink:

cheers[/quote]

Ok Bob its a deal... :wink: Yes funny i know what you mean...i am becoming "american'ized".. I say "Tomado" instead of tomato to my passengers...and keep saying "go figure" and "you do the math" Mind you i do spend a lot of my life over in the USA 

Damien


----------



## Mondo

Damien, our American friend is right; chrome is for choppers, and even then it's DAF (dodgy as fook).

Here's an idea; what about powdercoated blue to match the bodywork? If Yellow can pull it off I'm sure you can. Would look well smart. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Damien, our American friend is right; chrome is for choppers, and even then it's DAF (dodgy as fook).
> 
> Here's an idea; what about powdercoated blue to match the bodywork? If Yellow can pull it off I'm sure you can. Would look well smart. 8)


Great minds think alike my friend. Already been in contact with my old pal Steve Shwing in the usa. He can powdercoat any engine parts for me.. :wink: Yes blue would be beautiful and break up the chrome a bit. 

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> Damien, our American friend is right; chrome is for choppers, and even then it's DAF (dodgy as fook).
> 
> Here's an idea; what about powdercoated blue to match the bodywork? If Yellow can pull it off I'm sure you can. Would look well smart. 8)


Damien,

our beer-loving mate from Surrey is right when he says I'm right.  Plus, his recommendation is spot-on: Powder coat it if you must do something.

cheers.


----------



## Duggy

holliett said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holliett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...say hello to luigi!...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.. I see a 2ltr conversion in your future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me too well
Click to expand...

I'm about as green with envy as your interior Hollie ;-). Been thinking of getting a luigi myself

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

Rejoined the TTOC, bought my tickets for evenTT13, bought a number plate surround and won an inlet manifold to get powder coated 

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomm

Fitted this after repairing the horrific "welding" that was plastered all over it. Being a stainless steel fabricator does have its plus sides every now and again. Now fits perfectly, sounds amazing and makes me smile!

Please ignore the tail pipe angle, they were just pushed on to check for length.


----------



## 4ndrew

Tomm said:


> Fitted this after repairing the horrific "welding" that was plastered all over it. Being a stainless steel fabricator does have its plus sides every now and again. Now fits perfectly, sounds amazing and makes me smile!
> 
> Please ignore the tail pipe angle, they were just pushed on to check for length.


No picture of it on? This exhaust really does sound amazing, really quiet since I took it off, not nearly as many heads turn any more... (is that a good or bad thing?) Apologies about the awful welds, I didn't fit it and didn't realise they were quite so bad until I tried taking it off... Can't see any of it once fitted though ;-)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maryanne1986

today i will be mostly fighting off hayfever  for some reason its worse this year than ever


----------



## malstt

maryanne1986 said:


> today i will be mostly fighting off hayfever  for some reason its worse this year than ever


I agree, mine has been really bad this year !

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peeunit

..well, yesterday I..
Fitted this:









Which looks and sounds lovely. I know, its not a "WAKBOX" but it was gifted to me by a mate, and I have a carbon fiber fetish, so couldnt turn it down. Now to fathom some kind of cold air feed :? :? :?


----------



## Scotty93

dropped a parcel off for work.

took my car instead of the company car got carried away and went the long way home.

just filling out my expenses form for 40p a mile 8)


----------



## mstew

...Last night....

On the way to prept, raced a Flying Spur off the lights to 70, only just tucked in behind him  not too bad for a 150. Then witnessed a mental 7 series driver on the m25 weaving in and out of traffic kicking the back end out like he was in a Fast and Furious movie. Bloody mental :evil:

Went for a ride on my uncles Honda 600, which was hilariously fun! I get it, but still weird leaning into corners at even 5mph, I know he knows how much grip the bike had but I didn't!

Then at prept saw THE most slammed polo ever! On *stock* suspension, no-one can tell me it was properly insured lol


----------



## phill65

I don't know why you say not bad for a 150 because there's no difference between them and the 180. I have driven both. I own a ttr 150, it flys 

Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69

Presumably around 30ps difference?


----------



## E576DAN

Had cruise control fitted by Cookbot, fantastic extra, fantastic price and fitted by a top bloke .


----------



## mstew

Pugwash69 said:


> Presumably around 30ps difference?


Well, it's a 220 now


----------



## Tomm

mstew said:


> Then at prept saw THE most slammed polo ever! On *stock* suspension, no-one can tell me it was properly insured lol


I'm assuming this is the mk1 polo on the beetle chassis?

I've been meaning to get to prepped all year, hasn't happened haha.


----------



## mstew

Tomm said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then at prept saw THE most slammed polo ever! On *stock* suspension, no-one can tell me it was properly insured lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is the mk1 polo on the beetle chassis?
> 
> I've been meaning to get to prepped all year, hasn't happened haha.
Click to expand...

It was stock font springs/shocks just mounted on a very crappy looking welded up L-bar chassis with the body chucked on. It did have the 1600 air cooled beetle engine though. The floor was just lots of 2x4 and you could touch the tarmac though the floor if you wanted! Like I said I'm not sure it was properly insured lol


----------



## paul4281

Ordered 2 Sport Contact 5 tyres for the front.


----------



## peter-ss

Had the day off work to get ready for EvenTT 13 and it's throwing it down with rain!


----------



## Cloud

peter-ss said:


> Had the day off work to get ready for EvenTT 13 and it's throwing it down with rain!


Oh no, what a waste of a day [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I've a list of things to do for tomorrow afternoon to prepare. See you there!


----------



## Pugwash69

peter-ss said:


> Had the day off work to get ready for EvenTT 13 and it's throwing it down with rain!


Aha, so it's your fault!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Glastonbury weekend - of course it's going to rain!


----------



## warrenstuart

Cloud said:


> I've a list of things to do for tomorrow afternoon to prepare. See you there!


+1

Liquid Leather cleaned and conditioned the seats and door card inserts yesterday though and it now smells amazing... who needs an air freshner 

Warren.


----------



## carpet3

peter-ss said:


> Had the day off work to get ready for EvenTT 13 and it's throwing it down with rain!


I'm going to be prepping mine tomorrow although I know it's going to be filthly by the time I get there


----------



## Mr. 1576

fitted my new stainless engine bay bolts and ordered a new coolant bottle


----------



## slider955i

Changed turbo exhaust gasket


----------



## simno44

slider955i said:


> Changed turbo exhaust gasket


May I ask why? I have a feeling I may have to do this due to the sound of excepting air when the throttle is pressed. Not yet diagnosed.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Got my tyre slashed whilst in a pretty nice area, probably a jealous bugger!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...was declined insurance with Admiral, but got cheaper insurance elsewhere.
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=336085


----------



## Mondo

...found my K&N air filter cleaning kit. Time to attack the BMC twin cone. Can't let that whipper-snapper Damien be 2(.9) bhp over me. :twisted:


----------



## peter-ss

Well, as soon as it stopped raining it became so windy that all of my bottles were getting blown over and I was in danger of losing a door!

I didn't manage to do the full works but it looks ok.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Finally made inroads into finishing off my 'Mondobox' 
Nice new BMC twin-cone filter and the dirty old K&N flat panel - shame I didn't have it for the Powerstation rolling road day (or a clean K&N!)
Bit more trimming if the lower half of the box and should be good to go


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...found my K&N air filter cleaning kit. Time to attack the BMC twin cone. Can't let that whipper-snapper Damien be 2(.9) bhp over me. :twisted:


Too right :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...found my K&N air filter cleaning kit. Time to attack the BMC twin cone. Can't let that whipper-snapper Damien be 2(.9) bhp over me. :twisted:


 :lol: Wont tell you my best BHP then..trust me you have more than 2.9bhp to worry about..lol. On the road you have a lot more weight and a beard to carry around compared to me, i have a better power to weight in my qs than the Mondomobile... :wink: And the comp cheek continues..lol :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

:lol: 
Yeah, I remember 292 or so - but that was with your dodgy MAF. :wink:

'King comps are becoming as long a story as the 'king brakes. :? Well, not quite; just waiting on the spare centre cap I got from Germany as one of them was quite mullered. Then debating whether to get them proper polished or just leave them as they are i.e. good enough.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## carpet3

Dropped my car off at Audi for a health and boost check, went to halfords to pick up some mcgard ultra high security locking nuts and a new side light bulb.

Went back to pick the car up to be told two coil springs have snapped


----------



## Kyle18uk

Came out of work to find a flat tyre, took it to be repaired and it can't!

So I've just bought a new set of wheels and tyres instead lol


----------



## roddy

Kyle18uk said:


> Came out of work to find a flat tyre, took it to be repaired and it can't!
> 
> So I've just bought a new set of wheels and tyres instead lol


and straight back in tomorrow @ double time to pay for them !! :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Fitted new ebc redstuff pads all around and new necto brake fluid


----------



## Otley

Otley TT QS said:


> Carried out MOT prep' and oil service on my old mans Passat TDI. Just needs a n/s outer cv boot. Not bad for a 53 plate eh?


Took old man's Passat for test. Sailed through. Carried out Inspection Service on Our Peg's beloved Zafira this aft'. 240 feeling unloved today... Will have to give her a scrub down the morrow.


----------



## Pugwash69

I sprayed and fitted my new rear rings today, graphite grey. The old ones came off ok, but the paintwork was terrible. I rubbed the boot lid down with wire wool and then sprayed new lacquer. I also adorned my fuel flap. 8)


----------



## Audiphil

Spent 8 hours detailing my car for the Event TT tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

...cleaned the MAF and the air filter. Will oil it tomorrow once it's properly dried out overnight. 

And took a wee bit more out of the top of the airbox, to give the filter a little more wiggle space.

Oh! Almost forgot. Sold those Bolero centre caps on eBay!


----------



## aaron_tt

Pulled apart my car yet again for the second time 





Steering rack ready to be spent off monday to be re-conditioned for the 2nd time! I [smiley=argue.gif]ing hope they do it right this time! :evil:


----------



## Cloud

Audiphil said:


> Spent 8 hours detailing my car for the Event TT tomorrow


Spent a few hours on mine too this afternoon and it's now raining ...... Noooooooooo !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Stealth69

Bought a Clio 172 to turn in to a track car..... straight through pipe, Matched inlets, adjustable suspension, air filter etc etc.... Got it home and then stripped her to bits, can't wat to get her on a track


----------



## Alex781

Removed my ash tray and repositioned the cigarette lighter, fitted a four way charger that runs of cigarette lighter and mounted my sat nav in space where ash tray was. Also getting alloy wheel fixed as a bloody pot hole caused a crack.


----------



## lukeromeril

... drove to work with the roof down and bloody loved it, especially the short tunnel, the 3.2 growls.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...dropped my car off at the TT Shop for some TTender loving care - well, a new clutch to be exact (after the tester at the Power Station said it's clutch was slipping), and a couple of other small jobs (headlight level adjustment and fuel gauge re-callibration.)


----------



## warrenstuart

Got the n/s front wheel repaired thanks to Steve at http://www.dreamwheels.biz who did a great job at a competitive price  
As well as a smart repair he can also do two part colours on-site or take the wheels away for a complete strip, repair and powder coat.

Before










After (there is no colour change just the sun came out for this shot :lol: )










Warren.


----------



## purpleprincess

had to get a a taxis to work - TT won't start [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

warrenstuart said:


> Got the n/s front wheel repaired thanks to Steve at http://www.dreamwheels.biz who did a great job at a competitive price
> As well as a smart repair he can also do two part colours on-site or take the wheels away for a complete strip, repair and powder coat.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (there is no colour change just the sun came out for this shot :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


thats a nice job,, ( i see he did your discs as well )


----------



## Pugwash69

I bought some flexible vinyl spray paint from Halfords today in black. I've got one of my door kick trims out and the "TT" plate off, so sprayed the plastic it a very nice black. Photos to follow when things are back together. It didn't need primer or keying, and claims to be good for all interior trim.


----------



## TT8

Fitted my modshack vtda bought from fellow member LORD G71.

TT8


----------



## M18NTT

Had some Bilstein PSS coilovers fitted at TTS this week along with HR ARB's, Superpro poly bushes all round, topmounts, dogbone mount and Forge tie-bars. Had the shocks set up to drop the car by about 30mm so it looks much better hunkered down a bit (now with about 20mm clearance) then 4 wheel aligned. Back next week for a Blueflame cat-back split silencer.

Also tried some Pro shine wax on the car yesterday (would Never use this as advertised on a dirty car- it's one of those products advertised as a waterless cleaner) but it is very good. Easy on and off, did the whole car in 10 minutes and very impressed. Unfortunately the wife read the bottle and it's perfect for upvc. Tried it on our conservatory then spent the next two hours cleaning that.


----------



## Mr. 1576

debadged my car. I got the fat ass now


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mr. 1576 said:


> debadged my car. I got the fat ass now


Sing with me.....I like big butts and I can not lie.... :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT

Today I attended GTI International, got my 225 remapped to 265bhp and had a forge 008 DV fitted.


----------



## smithtt

drove with the roof down


----------



## cabbie-uk

took my toys out !!


----------



## roddy

Callum-TT said:


> Today I attended GTI International, got my 225 remapped to 265bhp and had a forge 008 DV fitted.


ha ha ,, i bet you noticed a difference on the way home


----------



## Shinigami

warrenstuart said:


> Got the n/s front wheel repaired thanks to Steve at http://www.dreamwheels.biz who did a great job at a competitive price
> As well as a smart repair he can also do two part colours on-site or take the wheels away for a complete strip, repair and powder coat.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (there is no colour change just the sun came out for this shot :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


WOW that's mighty good [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Neil

warrenstuart said:


> Got the n/s front wheel repaired thanks to Steve at http://www.dreamwheels.biz who did a great job at a competitive price
> As well as a smart repair he can also do two part colours on-site or take the wheels away for a complete strip, repair and powder coat.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (there is no colour change just the sun came out for this shot :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


Looks good. Albeit you are not showing a true before and after, as it's a different part of the wheel :wink:

How much does he charge? I'm in the West Mids and also looking to get (all 4 :roll: ) wheels done. Cheers.


----------



## Pugwash69

I assumed he'd taken the tyres off to refurb the rims?

Today I drove out to Cromer. Damn it was a hot day! Roof down all the way out and back. I took my stepson with me so demolished fish-and-chips at the Wellington pub and had whippy ice-cream on the pier.


----------



## Neil

Pugwash69 said:


> I assumed he'd taken the tyres off to refurb the rims?


But you don't, you just push the edge of the tyre back (and he says this on his website as well).


----------



## TTSPORT666

Bought some of these suckers to prevent further high speed blowouts from me and my car.. 



And saw a few interesting motors this morning.. 







Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bought some of these suckers to prevent further high speed blowouts from me and my car..
> 
> 
> 
> And saw a few interesting motors this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien.


You going for the double clamp look like my first one matey









John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart

Neil said:


> Looks good. Albeit you are not showing a true before and after, as it's a different part of the wheel :wink:


Yes it is as the tyre markings give that away but the damage was 2/3 of the way around anyway. Fact is i can't see where the damage was 



Neil said:


> How much does he charge? I'm in the West Mids and also looking to get (all 4 :roll: ) wheels done. Cheers.


He charged £40 to come out and do that one, i'm sure he said a set of 4 was £120 but don't quote me as i may be wrong.

Warren


----------



## forest

Finally got a 3 bar grill on


----------



## Duggy

forest said:


> Finally got a 3 bar grill on


Nice mate, still undecided whether to go this way, still holding out for a projectz2 grille to appear :-/

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

forest said:


> Finally got a 3 bar grill on


Looking good Iain 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...had a reasonably good day at the Waxstock detailing show - met a mate who details for a living so got some advice from him, bought some products (not as much as I thought I would), saw some really nice cars (and a few not so well prepped ones (which made mine look good!)), and didn't embarrass myself by coming last in the speed-detailing comp.


----------



## warrenstuart

forest said:


> Finally got a 3 bar grill on


Looks good Iain, didn't realise it hadn't already got a 3 bar :?

Warren.


----------



## jamman

cabbie-uk said:


> took my toys out !!












Jealous.... :mrgreen: 8)

I've got a Raptor 90 (I think) that I'm still building two years on. (could be three)


----------



## sussexbythesea

forest said:


> Finally got a 3 bar grill on


Looks great, I keep trying to tell myself that I don't need to go 3-bar :roll:


----------



## forest

sussexbythesea said:


> Looks great, I keep trying to tell myself that I don't need to go 3-bar :roll:


That's what I kept telling myself as well :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

Here's my kick plates, one done. The Vinyl spray paint worked very well.









I changed the metal strip on this one, but when I did the second I pulled the metal strip off, rubbed the sticky pad with Isopropylnol and it stuck back on nicely. I'll see how that lasts. I was just going to mask them off to paint but I had better 2nd hand ones than my originals.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had to clean and polish up the charge pipe after blow off incident damage. The clip had flown up the pipe and chipped the paint on my newly painted charge pipe bracket, had to sand it down and repaint it again. All fine shiny and new again. 8)

Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Just waiting for ...my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.


There's a good idea, D. :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just waiting for ...my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good idea, D. :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks Mondo. You inspired me bud.. :wink: Tough tactics..but they worked..lol.

Damien.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Bored shitless so cleaned my car (outside only). It was a quick cleaan which still took about two hours but anything under a whole day seems to be a quick clean for TT owners. Nice before and after pic of one of my alloys too!


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Had to clean and polish up the charge pipe after blow off incident damage. The clip had flown up the pipe and chipped the paint on my newly painted charge pipe bracket, had to sand it down and repaint it again. All fine shiny and new again. 8)
> 
> Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.


I thought you were going double clamp rather than T bolt?

I could have given you one of those got 5 in the garage...

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to clean and polish up the charge pipe after blow off incident damage. The clip had flown up the pipe and chipped the paint on my newly painted charge pipe bracket, had to sand it down and repaint it again. All fine shiny and new again. 8)
> 
> Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going double clamp rather than T bolt?
> 
> I could have given you one of those got 5 in the garage...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Ahh Geez  lol

Thanks John, the clamps i bought in the usa were crap..so got advised by "the great one" to go for something more substantial :wink: ..Im putting out a fair amount of boost now..  And one shiny T bolt is better looking than two clips IMHO. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Callum-TT

Today I painted my inlet manifold, fitted volt meter & fixed boost gauge.

Also as my glove box didn't seem to sit right I also sorted that whilst sorting my boost gauge.

I also fitted a few blue hoses to make that bay a bit better looking.

Oh I also fitted my new dipstick bling bit


----------



## TTSPORT666

Callum-TT said:


> Today I painted my inlet manifold, fitted volt meter & fixed boost gauge.
> 
> Also as my glove box didn't seem to sit right I also sorted that whilst sorting my boost gauge.
> 
> I also fitted a few blue hoses to make that bay a bit better looking.
> 
> Oh I also fitted my new dipstick bling bit


Lets see the handywork Callum.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to clean and polish up the charge pipe after blow off incident damage. The clip had flown up the pipe and chipped the paint on my newly painted charge pipe bracket, had to sand it down and repaint it again. All fine shiny and new again. 8)
> 
> Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going double clamp rather than T bolt?
> 
> I could have given you one of those got 5 in the garage...
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh Geez  lol
> 
> Thanks John, the clamps i bought in the usa were crap..so got advised by "the great one" to go for something more substantial :wink: ..Im putting out a fair amount of boost now..  And one shiny T bolt is better looking than two clips IMHO. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Been saying it for years, I hope you've bought Mikalor...










Oh, and I couldn't wait for my new manifold to fit my OG bling 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket. 

Damien.[/quote]

I thought you were going double clamp rather than T bolt?

I could have given you one of those got 5 in the garage...

John[/quote]

Ahh Geez  lol

Thanks John, the clamps i bought in the usa were crap..so got advised by "the great one" to go for something more substantial :wink: ..Im putting out a fair amount of boost now..  And one shiny T bolt is better looking than two clips IMHO. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Been saying it for years, I hope you've bought Mikalor...










Oh, and I couldn't wait for my new manifold to fit my OG bling 

John[/quote]

:lol: I knew you couldn't resist fitting it.. Na went for a ASH clamp..in stainless. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.


I thought you were going double clamp rather than T bolt?

I could have given you one of those got 5 in the garage...

John[/quote]

Ahh Geez  lol

Thanks John, the clamps i bought in the usa were crap..so got advised by "the great one" to go for something more substantial :wink: ..Im putting out a fair amount of boost now..  And one shiny T bolt is better looking than two clips IMHO. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Been saying it for years, I hope you've bought Mikalor...










Oh, and I couldn't wait for my new manifold to fit my OG bling 

John[/quote]

:lol: I knew you couldn't resist fitting it.. Na went for a ASH clamp..in stainless. 

Damien.[/quote]

As long as it's stainless, can't believe I had one in my boot at the RR day :?

Glad to see the the good old US of A aren't the best at everything :lol:

John


----------



## Gazzer

AAARGGH.......?
Learn to quote ya bunch of cunts lol, I'm trying to read posts that make no sense (bit like me on a Friday night)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my new T bolt clamp and coloured nuts for my charge pipe brackets. Not to mention my wiring T brackets for my injector wiring. To get rid of the disgusting oem plastic wiring bracket.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going double clamp rather than T bolt?
> 
> I could have given you one of those got 5 in the garage...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Ahh Geez  lol

Thanks John, the clamps i bought in the usa were crap..so got advised by "the great one" to go for something more substantial :wink: ..Im putting out a fair amount of boost now..  And one shiny T bolt is better looking than two clips IMHO. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Been saying it for years, I hope you've bought Mikalor...










Oh, and I couldn't wait for my new manifold to fit my OG bling 

John[/quote]

:lol: I knew you couldn't resist fitting it.. Na went for a ASH clamp..in stainless. 

Damien.[/quote]

As long as it's stainless, can't believe I had one in my boot at the RR day :?

Glad to see the the good old US of A aren't the best at everything :lol:

John[/quote]

Na John the usa rules bro...Just i bought some clips in desperation in some downtown cotton pickin gum chewing ,hill billy hardware store...  Got some cool tools cheap though.
Damien.

This ones for Gazz... :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Gazzer said:


> AAARGGH.......?
> Learn to quote ya bunch of doodah lol, I'm trying to read posts that make no sense (bit like me on a Friday night)


Looks like the Double-D Brigade (that's Don Dammo and Don Duggy) have a touch of the Muxleys.


----------



## Pugwash69

Gazzer said:


> AAARGGH.......?
> Learn to quote ya bunch of doodah lol, I'm trying to read posts that make no sense (bit like me on a Friday night)


I think this too.

For reference other people: You have to include the "quote" tags IN PAIRS!


----------



## lukeromeril

Got stuck behind a large agricultural machine driving on the queens highway for around 10 miles with no good place to overtake. Then he turned right, and I planted it in 3rd... It felt good.


----------



## TTchan

Just got my diamond car insurance renewal quote...£1073 :evil: I only paid £755 last year, time for a change!!


----------



## Garth

... cancelled my order for a new 330d. Decided to keep the 530d and a lot more cash in the bank.


----------



## hang your idols

My first mods:exterior-interior led`s and aero twin blades


----------



## mstew

Well, the other day I....fitted these 25mm bad boys  courtesy of 4NDREW and fitted my 20mm ones to the front



Stock ride height 






Poke 


And a clean of the wheels as they get filthy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## williammc

mobil 1 oil and filter change and mot for another year no problems with car at 43,277 miles , was thinking of a change to a mk2 since i have owned the mk1 for over 6 years, maybe i might just keep it a little longer :lol:


----------



## mullum

Headed to Goodwood, boring ! Not my cup of tea, shoulda known really - it's just one big advertising event (with £8 beef burgers and £4 chips).


----------



## roddy

leevin Aberdeen now , heading for Goodwood,,,, yeeeh ha,,, gonna be a long drive,, been before ,,love it !!!!!!!!!!!! 8) 8) ( (we have our own barby chilli beer etc !!! )
lookin out for TTs


----------



## Shinigami

Finally received my adjustable tie bars [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mondo

mstew said:


>


Mate, are you somewhere between Reigate and Bromley? Was your car parked in the drive today? Think I drove past today on the way to visiting a customer in Bromley. 

Those shite wheels stuck in my mind. :-*


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, are you somewhere between Reigate and Bromley? Was your car parked in the drive today? Think I drove past today on the way to visiting a customer in Bromley.
> 
> *Those shite wheels stuck in my mind.* :-*
Click to expand...

Wait.....that "Mondo-plement" is not a complement, right.


----------



## Mondo

One from one, Bob. 

Mondoplement - like an implement, but for torture. :wink:

I'll take a pint of the amber ale, please.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT

I am currently sitting for my 3rd tattoo from my talented wife 

She is still training and I am her canvas.

I must be mad lol.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Mondo said:


> One from one, Bob.
> 
> Mondoplement - like an implement, but for torture. :wink:
> 
> I'll take a pint of the amber ale, please.
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Mondo,

I will be kegging an American Amber Ale later today/tonight. It will be ready in a fortnight.

b.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2

Callum-TT said:


> I am currently sitting for my 3rd tattoo from my talented wife
> 
> She is still training and I am her canvas.
> 
> I must be mad lol.


Are the three "dots" in a line or triangle?


----------



## Mondo

[email protected]! Damn! Fancy a brewski too.


----------



## mstew

TTQ2K2 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, are you somewhere between Reigate and Bromley? Was your car parked in the drive today? Think I drove past today on the way to visiting a customer in Bromley.
> 
> *Those shite wheels stuck in my mind.* :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait.....that "Mondo-plement" is not a complement, right.
Click to expand...

Haha Mondo-plement, I'll take it! Yeah I live in Bromley and it was on the drive all day so you did see my 'shite' wheels :lol: still good enough to stick in your mind though :wink:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Aye, they did at that. Was in my colleague's Jag so had time to look around. Saw the car and thought, hello, I know that car. Sad when you start to recognize other folks' cars.


----------



## roddy

Today did 600 miles in 8 hours ,,,,,,,,, ( have not checked the mpg yet , but it is not going to be good ! )


----------



## simno44

roddy said:


> Today did 600 miles in 8 hours ,,,,,,,,, ( have not checked the mpg yet , but it is not going to be good ! )


Covering an Average speed of 75mph. Tut tut.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Landed in Sao Paulo Brazil... [smiley=pimp2.gif] But got puked on by one of my passengers...  [smiley=toilet.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Landed in Sao Paulo Brazil... [smiley=pimp2.gif] But got puked on by one of my passengers...  [smiley=toilet.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Niiiiiiice...

The things we have to put with to keep our TT's looking good :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Landed in Sao Paulo Brazil... [smiley=pimp2.gif] But got puked on by one of my passengers...  [smiley=toilet.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiice...
> 
> The things we have to put with to keep our TT's looking good :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Never mind my QS John ...I didn't look or feel good afterwards... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2

TTSPORT666 said:


> Landed in Sao Paulo Brazil... [smiley=pimp2.gif] But got puked on by one of my passengers...  [smiley=toilet.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Should have told her to "swallow".


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> Should have told her to "swallow".


That's sick. :wink:


----------



## roddy

OK I landed in goodwood , which might not be as cool as san paulo ,,, but today I watched a guy in a TVR stand on the bonnet of his car while he wa doing donouts ,,,,,,,,,,, what would pc plod say if someone did that on the M6


----------



## Mondo

...drove up to Hampton Court Palace and back for a walk along the Thames. 'King hot! Got back, popped the bonnet (to try to cool her down in there a bit quicker) and thought, let's take a pic or two. So I did:

















After that good run, I could briefly touch the inlet manifold (phenolic spacer) and charge pipe (zircotec coating) and not lose my skin. Yes, they were very warm, but not untouchable. Gently tapped the cam cover the same way - OUCH! So those things do work.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> After that good run, I could briefly touch the inlet manifold (phenolic spacer) and charge pipe (zircotec coating) and not lose my skin. Yes, they were very warm, but not untouchable. Gently tapped the cam cover the same way - OUCH! So those things do work.


Looking good there Mondo 8) 
Where'd you get the spacer from? Mate of mine mentioned them to me, but I could never find where to source one from...

Oh, and today... I melted. Please step of the puddle of me if you're passing. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Cheers BSH. I got mine from Badger Bill I think. A few places in the US sell them too, but there was only a few quid in it and getting it locally saved a bit of hassle.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Excellent, cheers. A few searches brought up US sites, but I thought it risky if I ordered the wrong one. I shall give the Badger a call.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Picked up my Ingergrated Engineering order today  
sent me the wrong 2ltr fsi adapters Booooo


----------



## Otley

Parked the qS in my old man's driveway for a while, we needed to use his Passat. When we came back he totaly forgot about mine and reversed up the drive towards where he normally parks, and you guessed it....... BUMP. :evil: 
Touched the front number plate, right on the n/s edge. It's pressed the bumper in a tiny amount but it looks a right bugger. Now number plate is pulling away from holder. Gunna have to pull bumper off and see if I can press it back out from behind. What can you say? The old boy is mortified. All those years without, then he slaps mine.


----------



## M18NTT

Had the first chance to take mine for a spin since having a Blueflame fitted. OMG it sounds gorgeous. Was a bit concerned about other comments re `booming` but I'm well impressed and it seems easy to drive round the problem. Now I need to go find a tunnel. Well happy.


----------



## mstew

...wish I was at Goodwood. Stupid friends who can't be assed to go


----------



## M18NTT

mstew said:


> ...wish I was at Goodwood. Stupid friends who can't be assed to go


I went a couple of years ago and it was brilliant. Very, very busy but I couldn't believe how accessible everyone was. I spoke to more celebs (past and present) on that one day than I ever have at any other race meet. A genuine great day. Must book early for next year. As far as I know it's always all ticket - no purchasing at the gate - but in any event I think it's always a sell-out.


----------



## Tagbartok

Replaced the thermostat, flushed and refilled with the latest G13 coolant. Then I washed her off and took her for a spin. Temp now steady at 90 degrees which it rarely reached before. Strangely however the old stat wasn't open as I'd expected. Anyway bit of a pig to do but worth it. 
Steve


----------



## Davebw

Today I joined ttforum after reading it for months,
also washed my car and picked her up from having 40mm Apex fitted (not in that order obviously).


----------



## ABT16

With the weather like this ... Wash and wax


----------



## mstew

readerj001 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...wish I was at Goodwood. Stupid friends who can't be assed to go
> 
> 
> 
> I went a couple of years ago and it was brilliant. Very, very busy but I couldn't believe how accessible everyone was. I spoke to more celebs (past and present) on that one day than I ever have at any other race meet. A genuine great day. Must book early for next year. As far as I know it's always all ticket - no purchasing at the gate - but in any event I think it's always a sell-out.
Click to expand...

Nice read, this is why I want to go so bad! Also having seen all the pictures people are putting up on Instagram and Facebook. Certainly not helping me though as I am still not there today  definitely next year though!


----------



## Tagbartok

roddy said:


> OK I landed in goodwood , which might not be as cool as san paulo ,,, but today I watched a guy in a TVR stand on the bonnet of his car while he wa doing donouts ,,,,,,,,,,, what would pc plod say if someone did that on the M6


Maybe something like. "I'll get a local plod to visit his wife and kids to tell them he won't be coming home ok Sarge." Ha ha!


----------



## Stuahnor

Finally got round to replacing my only left over worn tyre (kindly left on by the tight previous owner) it was the only mismatched tyre as all the others had been replaced. I have been extremely lazy in replacing it as I knew it would involve me swearing at tyre levers and the tyre machine. But it's on and I did my tracking for good measure.

Finally my car handles like a proper TT instead of the insane go-kart I was trying to keep on the road before. I should have changed it ages ago its like a new car!!!


----------



## connor0431

I received my EBC Ultimax discs for my V6


----------



## lukeromeril

I emailed the Wheel company to ask when my wheels were arriving. Time waited so far, 3 weeks 4 days.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Installed new front EBC high carbon brake discs


----------



## Mondo

...got my Irimo low-profile trolley jack and some 3-tonne axle stands delivered, so this weekend servicing the Mrs' car and next weekend... the Comps are going on!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

lukeromeril said:


> I emailed the Wheel company to ask when my wheels were arriving. Time waited so far, 3 weeks 4 days.


You waiting for the same wheels i am? Does the brand start with an R? 

Damien.


----------



## lukeromeril

TTSPORT666 said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the Wheel company to ask when my wheels were arriving. Time waited so far, 3 weeks 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> You waiting for the same wheels i am? Does the brand start with an R?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

You got it good buddy. I got news that the container landed last night, they will be ready for tyres fitting Monday, so with me next week some time. I found another supplier that had some but they were a few hundred more for the same package.


----------



## Ian_W

TTSPORT666 said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the Wheel company to ask when my wheels were arriving. Time waited so far, 3 weeks 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> You waiting for the same wheels i am? Does the brand start with an R?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

When I ordered a set of wheels from a certain american company beginning with R I was told 2 months at least , bought reps in the end :roll:

Hope yours arrive promptly :wink:


----------



## lukeromeril

Ian_W said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the Wheel company to ask when my wheels were arriving. Time waited so far, 3 weeks 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> You waiting for the same wheels i am? Does the brand start with an R?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I ordered a set of wheels from a certain american company beginning with R I was told 2 months at least , bought reps in the end :roll:
> 
> Hope yours arrive promptly :wink:
Click to expand...

I am surprised at how patient I have been. was told 2 weeks, 3 weeks arrived, now it will be best part of 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## maryanne1986

Graduated from Swansea Metropolitan University with a 2.1 in Counselling and Education. BOOM!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Picked up my qS roof rails from the car clinic great judge they even redid one of them as they were not happy with it


----------



## warrenstuart

We went and got 2 new Falken 453s fitted to my daughters 225 to replace the 452s that had done over 20k miles, and that's on the front 

Warren.


----------



## lukeromeril

maryanne1986 said:


> Graduated from Swansea Metropolitan University with a 2.1 in Counselling and Education. BOOM!


And you own a TT... your doing well! Well done matey!


----------



## malstt

Had my car in for MOT, it passed  also fitted my LCR splitter. 8)


----------



## New2AudiTT

maryanne1986 said:


> Graduated from Swansea Metropolitan University with a 2.1 in Counselling and Education. BOOM!


congrats....see all the work on the TT paid off in the end


----------



## neilc

Saw a silver TTR MK1 in Kings Lynn with massive blue mudflaps :? Errrrr that's a mod I haven't seen before :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

You waiting for the same wheels i am? Does the brand start with an R? 

Damien.[/quote]

When I ordered a set of wheels from a certain american company beginning with R I was told 2 months at least , bought reps in the end :roll:

Hope yours arrive promptly :wink:[/quote]

I am surprised at how patient I have been. was told 2 weeks, 3 weeks arrived, now it will be best part of 4 1/2 weeks.[/quote]

Yes the 112x5 fitment arrived to our shores first.. Think you will have yours fitted before mine...Looking fwd to seeing them fitted. I am like a bloody kid at xmas.  You going with 245's on the 10j rear?

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Saw a silver TTR MK1 in Kings Lynn with massive blue mudflaps :? Errrrr that's a mod I haven't seen before :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Bloody hell Neil, you Norfolk farmer folk need education in styling performance machinery.. :wink: He probably has the same look on his combine harvester.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some standard replacement number plates, as the rear was looking a wee bit tardy and the front was falling apart after some wuckfit trucker lobbed a small drink bottle out his window on the M25 and I twatted it with the front number plate. :x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...had a little bit of fun in Photoshop


----------



## Mondo

Really? I had no idea... :wink:


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> ...ordered some standard replacement number plates, as the rear was looking a wee bit tardy and the front was falling apart after some wuckfit trucker lobbed a small drink bottle out his window on the M25 and I twatted it with the front number plate. :x


Not tempted to get pressed metal ones ?
Are you getting the "euro" ones with a blue square ones or plain yellow ?


----------



## Mondo

Just boggo standard ones sans Euro symbol. Might try to get clever with some magnets and lash up a kind of removable metal GB badge if I ever go Continental but for now it's just boring yellow & white for me.


----------



## mullum

For sure, that would be my preference too - plain white and plain yellow. No borders, no euro bits and of course no dealer names.

I am tempted to get metal ones though - if they're legal ..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Really? I had no idea... :wink:


It was only a small thing, very subtle and noticable only to those with the keenest of eyesight, but it kept me amused for a few minutes...

...and the photoshop job was nice too.


----------



## lukeromeril

Got an email confirming my wheels will be with me tuesday! with free locking wheel nuts from Rimstyle.com


----------



## roddy

yesterday,,, clay , polish and full vallet,,, 
oh, and more new side lights,, :x


----------



## Mondo

...noticed no one's noticed Bart's subtle Photoshop skills. Yet... :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...noticed no one's noticed Bart's subtle Photoshop skills. Yet... :wink:


Think I need to go to spec savers, what am I missing? :?

John


----------



## Mondo

You'll see it.


----------



## Pugwash69

I ordered some black M4 x 10mm bolts today, cap heads with hex socket. £1.75 delivered for 30, although I only need 8 of them. It was only about 50p less for just 10 which seemed a waste.


----------



## mstew

Checked my TB as the car is hunting a little at idle. Guess it's new MAF time as I think it looks pretty damn clean! Especially after 98K

Little annoyed as it will cost me £60 for the MAF instead of £6 for a can of TB cleaner :/


----------



## Davebw

Took my 20mm spacers off the back and put the 15s from the front on. No rubbing at all now. Don't know if I want to get another set of 15 for the front. I quite like the look of the front tucked in and the rears out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lukeromeril

> Little annoyed as it will cost me £60 for the MAF instead of £6 for a can of TB cleaner :/


What symptons are you getting? I still have a bit of intermittent jerkyness when taking of. It feel like a flat sport, restricted, but then breaks free and is away just fine. Is that similar? I heard that removing the MAF on the 3.2 is a bad idea as it requires a fault code reset, so would it be worth getting a new sensor, fitting it?


----------



## mstew

lukeromeril said:


> Little annoyed as it will cost me £60 for the MAF instead of £6 for a can of TB cleaner :/
> 
> 
> 
> What symptons are you getting? I still have a bit of intermittent jerkyness when taking of. It feel like a flat sport, restricted, but then breaks free and is away just fine. Is that similar? I heard that removing the MAF on the 3.2 is a bad idea as it requires a fault code reset, so would it be worth getting a new sensor, fitting it?
Click to expand...

Mine just hunts a little bit and that's it (only noticeable symptom) but it also throws up an over reading MAF code and lambda code every now and again. I kind of already knew but keep putting it off!

I used to have a flat spot too though, on boost it would pull then have a massive flat spot then kick in again. Turned out my spark plugs were well past their best. Changed them and now I get smooth power all the time. It's free to check them so you might aswell  Must say when I first noticed it I was overtaking a single lane carriage way (broken lines) and got the flat spot. To say I was scared would be an understatement!


----------



## lukeromeril

Thats sounds familiar... I was pulling out at perhaps a 'less than perfect' moment and FLAT SPOT. I have a service booked, so ill see how it performs after new plugs before getting a new sensor. It is code clear at the moment (well after audi inspected it a few weeks back). Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mondo

Davebw said:


> ...Don't know if I want to get another set of 15 for the front...


I do; you do: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=335426&p=2609943&hilit=spacers#p2609943

:roll:


----------



## maryanne1986

can i ask is there a step by step guide to cleaning out the throttle body? i read somewhere of there being a need to reset something? any help be grand, cheers


----------



## lukeromeril

maryanne1986 said:


> can i ask is there a step by step guide to cleaning out the throttle body? i read somewhere of there being a need to reset something? any help be grand, cheers


I used this one for the 3.2 - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218500 - but i guess you need a 225 guide. The theory is the same, and I used this guide - http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/127279.aspx -for my mk4 gti 1.8t (pretty much the same engine if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## lukeromeril

Got massively excited as my missus sent me this picture. My wheels have arrived!


----------



## Pugwash69

lukeromeril said:


> Got massively excited as my missus sent me this picture. My wheels have arrived!


She not fitted them yet?!


----------



## lukeromeril

The car is here, the wheels are there... and i still haven't resolved the welded on locking wheel bolts. Ill be popping out at lunch to get them air gunned loose. I will be clock watching. all day.


----------



## Peeunit

Got an absolutely fantastic 4 wheel drift on, coming out of a particularly greasy BP garage..... By mistake of course


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dropped the qS rear strut brace at the off to have the paint stripped at the local wheel refurb place he just drops it in to his stripping tank and 2 hours later


----------



## Adam-tt

Not on a TT but fitted my new number plate :lol:









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69

Hah. My old bike said "Touching cloth at 180". It touched a little sooner!


----------



## Mondo

Hmmm... think you need the plate maker and the little BS number on the plate to be legal. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Applied some adhesive heat lagging to the top of my forge charge pipe. As since i removed the charge pipe bracket ,more heat from the manifold is hitting the pipe. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Do what I did, Dammo; give it to Zircotec for some TLC. 

And you've still not noticed the little Photoshop magic I commissioned? Or are you pretending you've not noticed? :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Do what I did, Dammo; give it to Zircotec for some TLC.
> 
> And you've still not noticed the little Photoshop magic I commissioned? Or are you pretending you've not noticed? :wink:


Hi Mondo 
No didn't notice the photoshop commissioning?  Where would that be found then..? I think the lagging has done the trick. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...No didn't notice the photoshop commissioning?  Where would that be found then..? ...


On every post I make. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...No didn't notice the photoshop commissioning?  Where would that be found then..? ...
> 
> 
> 
> On every post I make. :wink:
Click to expand...

Did you beat Dammo at RR day 12?

John


----------



## Mondo

Might have... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Might have... :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Seen it..

Doh Homer simpson moment...

Good job i live in the present not the past.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Might have... :roll:


Hope your happy Mondo, I spent nearly 15 mins scouring over two pics of your bay looking for what had been photoshopped! [smiley=bomb.gif] then I noticed your subtle change was somewhere else :lol:

John


----------



## lukeromeril

Fitted my new wheels


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Hope your happy Mondo...


Pleased as Punch, John.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Applied some adhesive heat lagging to the top of my forge charge pipe. As since i removed the charge pipe bracket ,more heat from the manifold is hitting the pipe.
> 
> Damien.


Why have you removed the brkt? :?

I think you may be better off with the steel charge pipe deaf fled and back on :wink:

John


----------



## brian1978

Cleaned up the engine covers, cleaned the maf with some carb cleaner, made a difference. Cleaned the oil off the AIT sensor with some medical alcohol. Fitted a cone filter, OEM one for a Honda s2k fitted perfect. And applied some black wax to all the black bits to make them..... well black again.

Pleased as punch


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied some adhesive heat lagging to the top of my forge charge pipe. As since i removed the charge pipe bracket ,more heat from the manifold is hitting the pipe.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you removed the brkt? :?
> 
> I think you may be better off with the steel charge pipe deaf fled and back on :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

The bracket is unneeded John, the pipe is supported enough. No vibration etc. Also gives the area a lot more of a cleaner look.. Win win. 

What did your brummy description mean?? :lol: "pipe deaf fled and back on?"

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied some adhesive heat lagging to the top of my forge charge pipe. As since i removed the charge pipe bracket ,more heat from the manifold is hitting the pipe.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you removed the brkt? :?
> 
> I think you may be better off with the steel charge pipe deaf fled and back on :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bracket is unneeded John, the pipe is supported enough. No vibration etc. Also gives the area a lot more of a cleaner look.. Win win.
> 
> What did your brummy description mean?? :lol: "pipe deaf fled and back on?"
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Bloody iPad! It's got your predictive breast disorder!

It should have read, once translated from brummie/yokel, debaffled and back on :lol:

I question the logic if the charge pipe is getting hotter your going to end up with higher intake temps, looks like the brkt also acts as a heat shield?

Function over form I'm afraid

John


----------



## TTchan

Cars getting 2 new front tyres on as I type, back 2 being done in two weeks when it's payday :lol: 8)


----------



## warrenstuart

Always good to get new shoes on yer 'oss 

Warren.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned and waxed the TT, ready for my trip to Nurburgring


----------



## roddy

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Cleaned and waxed the TT, ready for my trip to Nurburgring


thats a long drive amigo,,, enjoy


----------



## Pugwash69

I fitted a forge DV 007 today, once I'd seen the old one and bought replacements for the crappy hose clips.

They didn't make those easy to remove! I ended up pulling the top pipe off (wasn't especially tight), then undoing the bottom normal one with a long screwdriver. The front one I held with a large set of pliers and pulled the damn DV out of the pipe with some effort!

Anyway, in future, you need a 10mm and 32mm diameter hose clip ready.

The original DV didn't look dirty at all but had been making fluttering noises since I fitted the cone filter. The forge DV just sounds like a single whoosh of air each time. I reckon that's a good thing?


----------



## mosmadsam

You'll notice your mpg go down now Pugwash69, every time you change gear you want to hear that woosh!


----------



## mstew

Fitted a new inner CV boot :evil: Never again! what a b*tch that was!


----------



## Tagbartok

Well it was actually yesterday now but I took the TT to Midland VW in Norton Canes, Staffs and had the cam belt, tensioner and water pump replaced. The tracking was adjusted too, all for the incredible price of £350.
This is the first time I've been to Midland VW and I have to say I'm well impressed with the very smart premises, their professionalism and eagerness to please. I had the belt etc. done despite assurances that it had been replaced by the previous owner. But the lack of a receipt and the fact that the garage that was supposed to have done it had no knowledge of the work always concerned me. Anyway it appears the belt had been replaced but nothing else. So I'm happy now that I can properly enjoy the TT now nagging doubt has gone. 
I got caught with my old Audi 90 20V which had unbeknown to me had the cam belt replaced early at 50K and not the recommended 80K which was what I believed and it went at 120K. That caused £1200 worth of damage!! Not an experience I want to repeat.
Steve


----------



## lukeromeril

(Yesterday) ...watched Top Gear being filmed. It goes out this Sunday, so while Jeremy is interviewing Steven Tyler from Aerosmith, look out for a young tall attractive chap wearing a suit to his right.

I'm the short funny looking bloke in a golf GTI t-shirt behind him.


----------



## Steve-c

fitted my 19" back on today .....and a few tweaks...




























£50 all 4 wheels adjusted . http://a1automac.com/?page_id=45 nice people , no messing about , thay know there stuff.

Be for -










After


----------



## BaueruTc

Paid for a set of Cookies cookbot cons with superpro bushes pre-installed.


----------



## mullum

Steve-c said:


> £50 all 4 wheels adjusted . http://a1automac.com/?page_id=45 nice people , no messing about , thay know there stuff.


Might have to give them a go at that price, even though they're an hour away.


----------



## mstew

Steve-c said:


> £50 all 4 wheels adjusted . http://a1automac.com/?page_id=45 nice people , no messing about , thay know there stuff.


Nice, I'll have to give them a visit when i move to port solent next week  bet she drives a bit better now


----------



## sussexbythesea

Steve-c said:


> fitted my 19" back on today .....and a few tweaks...
> 
> After


Must admit I think the RSTT's are a decent OEM TT wheel as 18's........ 
but as 19's even better 8) 
One for the wish list maybe :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Finally fitted my comps! Cleaned up the calipers front & rear and soaked every joint in silicone spray while I was at it. Proved the new Irimo trolley jack works a treat. Anyway, some before/after shots:
































Sitting a bit high having just been lifted, so this is is about 30 minutes later:








I must say, I quite like 'em! Centre caps aren't perfect, but they'll do.


----------



## BaueruTc

Mondo said:


> Finally fitted my comps!


Always liked those wheels.

Looks good!


----------



## Otley

Today I've done..... Nothing. Absolutely nothing. Packed kids off to caravan yesterday, got up late today, went to farm shop for lunch, sat having a few light ales now. Haven't had a day like this for over 20 years and I'm loving it, honestly you've got to try it. All the little jobs that need doing... leave 'em, ironing sat looking at me, look all you want pal! Might try and squeeze a morning out of it tomorrow as well.


----------



## Pugwash69

I've done less than nothing. At 1pm I cracked open my bourbon and sat in the garden reading magazines, [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Otley

Pugwash69 said:


> I've done less than nothing. At 1pm I cracked open my bourbon and sat in the garden reading magazines, [smiley=book2.gif]


Gooood lad! 
A nice single malt is calling my name as we speak.


----------



## Skeee

Pugwash69 said:


> I've done less than nothing. At 1pm I cracked open my bourbon and sat in the garden reading magazines, [smiley=book2.gif]


Magazines?

So old hat. :roll:


----------



## Otley

Skeee said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done less than nothing. At 1pm I cracked open my bourbon and sat in the garden reading magazines, [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines?
> 
> So old hat. :roll:
Click to expand...

Must admit, I'm a magazine type anorl. Opening the cellophane, the free supplement, the smell and thumbing the pages. Online reading is no substitute.


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> Finally fitted my comps!
> I must say, I quite like 'em! Centre caps aren't perfect, but they'll do.


They look great, much better than your other wheels IMO. Comps (and votex actually) are the only OEM wheels I like. The rest are just b o r i n g !


----------



## 4ndrew

Took a deposit on my TT, this has all become real now, she's actually leaving me


----------



## Pugwash69

Skeee said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done less than nothing. At 1pm I cracked open my bourbon and sat in the garden reading magazines, [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines?
> 
> So old hat. :roll:
Click to expand...

I get my New Scientist delivered every Friday.


----------



## Otley

I get my New Scientist delivered every Friday. [/quote]
I get Big 'Uns Monthly. I have to go to Blanshards Books for mine though.


----------



## roddy

i can get Motorsport News ( re Motoring News  ) in most supermarkets nowadays,,, used to have to order it !!!


----------



## Matt225FFA

Imagine it's Friday...
Today I finished at my current work and was given a Ferrari driving experience as a leaving gift. I can't wait.


----------



## Mondo

4ndrew said:


> Took a deposit on my TT, this has all become real now, she's actually leaving me


 :? 

You'll be back. :wink:

... cleaned up the RSTTs. Good soaking in Virosol and a scrub, blast with the hose, further clean of some tar spots with WD40 (surprisingly effective), spray of Autoglym wheel sealant, packed up in some Heyser bags and tucked up save 'n' sound in the back of the garage. Phew!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Pugwash69 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done less than nothing. At 1pm I cracked open my bourbon and sat in the garden reading magazines, [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines?
> 
> So old hat. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get my New Scientist delivered every Friday.
Click to expand...

I get Irons monthly...hot off the press, always a boner tingling riveting read. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Tomm

4ndrew said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this after repairing the horrific "welding" that was plastered all over it. Being a stainless steel fabricator does have its plus sides every now and again. Now fits perfectly, sounds amazing and makes me smile!
> 
> Please ignore the tail pipe angle, they were just pushed on to check for length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No picture of it on? This exhaust really does sound amazing, really quiet since I took it off, not nearly as many heads turn any more... (is that a good or bad thing?) Apologies about the awful welds, I didn't fit it and didn't realise they were quite so bad until I tried taking it off... Can't see any of it once fitted though ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

My only issue with the welds was it would not seal properly with what was on there. Working with Stainless steel every day does have its up sides every now and again.

Here are a few photos of it after I got my hands on it.


















I then had to flat this little lot down which left me with some score marks which would have leaked gas.










These were then welded










And taken back.



















The link pipe was the main problem.










The end was not very useful so that had to come off.










And at that point I stopped taking photos as I was running out of time. I ended up repairing the link pipe but it was apparent that this would not clamp securely to the centre pipe and probably why it was welded on in the first place.

All in all I understand why it was welded but who ever welded that up for you, please, don't go back to them again :lol: post it over to me and I'll happily do it for you [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## roddy

it is incredible what some people will class as a "weld ".. :roll:


----------



## FRAX

I would be embarrassed to call that a weld & I am not a welder.


----------



## roddy

FRAX said:


> I would be embarrassed to call that a weld & I am not a welder.


haha , you must be one of the few in Abz who is not !!!


----------



## FRAX

Turra


----------



## FRAX

A couple of days ago I did my tail lights - frog tape is great stuff.
The plastic sheet with masking tape attatched also saves a lot of time and comes on a roll.


----------



## David C

Today, after a month of ownership, I finally managed to get the seat height adjustment to work. 8)

With the help of illustration 881.00 from ETKA and a pair of waterpump pliers to turn the rear bar when the handle was lifted.
That was enough to get it moving again.
For anyone still struggling (which was me until an hour ago!), when sitting in the drivers seat lift the lever and push on the top of the steering wheel to get it to lower.
Passenger seat, as above but move the seat forward and push on the dashboard.

I imagine heavier drivers/passengers may find it easier to lower the seats than I did... :lol:


----------



## Matt225FFA

Nice, works well with a black car! Not sure it'd look good with my silver paint though. Good work.


----------



## brian1978

Good clean and a wax, shineing like a new shilling


----------



## Ian_W

Not today but while off work this week I have given the car a service, fitted a new pickup pipe and replaced the sump to enable me to remove the plug when I wish to do an oil change !




























All this means no more leaks


----------



## kitcar98

Ian_W said:


> Not today but while off work this week I have given the car a service, fitted a new pickup pipe and replaced the sump to enable me to remove the plug when I wish to do an oil change !
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this means no more leaks


All those parts look genuine. may I ask where you got them from as when I service mine I want to use genuine audi parts. Did you get them from tps but sometimes tps don't like selling stuff just trade parts and all that?

Kit


----------



## Ian_W

kitcar98 said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not today but while off work this week I have given the car a service, fitted a new pickup pipe and replaced the sump to enable me to remove the plug when I wish to do an oil change !
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this means no more leaks
> 
> 
> 
> All those parts look genuine. may I ask where you got them from as when I service mine I want to use genuine audi parts. Did you get them from tps but sometimes tps don't like selling stuff just trade parts and all that?
> 
> Kit
Click to expand...

Yes, all genuine and from TPS.

My mate gets them all for me through his work


----------



## kitcar98

Ian_W said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not today but while off work this week I have given the car a service, fitted a new pickup pipe and replaced the sump to enable me to remove the plug when I wish to do an oil change !
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this means no more leaks
> 
> 
> 
> All those parts look genuine. may I ask where you got them from as when I service mine I want to use genuine audi parts. Did you get them from tps but sometimes tps don't like selling stuff just trade parts and all that?
> 
> Kit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all genuine and from TPS.
> 
> My mate gets them all for me through his work
Click to expand...

Ahh ok I see because people said they are abit funny about selling parts to random customers. any other place I can get genuine parts from?

Kit


----------



## Ian_W

kitcar98 said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not today but while off work this week I have given the car a service, fitted a new pickup pipe and replaced the sump to enable me to remove the plug when I wish to do an oil change !
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this means no more leaks
> 
> 
> 
> All those parts look genuine. may I ask where you got them from as when I service mine I want to use genuine audi parts. Did you get them from tps but sometimes tps don't like selling stuff just trade parts and all that?
> 
> Kit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all genuine and from TPS.
> 
> My mate gets them all for me through his work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh ok I see because people said they are abit funny about selling parts to random customers. any other place I can get genuine parts from?
> 
> Kit
Click to expand...

I've used www.vwspares.co.uk in the past.


----------



## kitcar98

Yes, all genuine and from TPS.

My mate gets them all for me through his work [/quote]

Ahh ok I see because people said they are abit funny about selling parts to random customers. any other place I can get genuine parts from?

Kit[/quote]

I've used http://www.vwspares.co.uk in the past.[/quote]

Yes looks good mate cheers

Kit


----------



## Pugwash69

I just fitted black gear-surround bolts today. I bought a bag of 30 for £1.75 delivered on ebay, so have spares!
Here's a comparison of the torx ones coming out and hex ones going in.

(I also breathed a sigh when my wife's SLK passed its MOT this morning)


----------



## X5TUU

picked up a raft of history for my 225 ... and reading through it, there is every bill for everything that has been done to it since it was brand new in 2001, including the original bill of sale.

pretty much had everything replaced other than the core of the engine, and the body (and the radio unfort.)

quite pleased

oh...and picked up a fresh bottle of Zymol Leather Cleaner to sort out some grime marks on the baseball leather (plus a free sponge and triple wax car was for free from halfrauds via O2 Priority... which was immediately passed on to an elderly gent in the queue waiting to buy the same ... Ill stick to my Zymol AutoWash and a Wookie Mitt lol)


----------



## simno44

Came across this beauty


----------



## Pugwash69

I hope you mean the Bentley at the back?


----------



## X5TUU

simno44 said:


> Came across this beauty


ahhh the very rare and often hidden away MGF Hurl-equin edition


----------



## simno44

It has no back window ffs... Lol


----------



## New2AudiTT

simno44 said:


> It has no back window ffs... Lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Not today but the weekend at silver stone classic I saw this and had to laugh.


----------



## TTchan

Scanned my car earlier and got 1 fault code 17978 - engine start blocked by immobiliser :?


----------



## simno44

Discovered to my expense that Captor .. is Non effective on pissed off Rottweilers.

Fail!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Today I start my TT trip to Nurburgring


----------



## mk1f4n

simno44 said:


> Came across this beauty


Looks like Its so fast its blown its paint off :lol:


----------



## X5TUU

have fitted my baseball leather gear gaiter and what a mare it was to get lined up


Have installed a fresh set of SMD sidelights

Have installed my new tax disc holder

Have installed my new replacement stereo ... I went with a new Concert unit, but the panasonic one rather than blaupunkt as it cannot suffer from the same volume issue, and I much prefer an OEM stereo look

Have managed to break both my rear number plate light holders replacing the outted bulbs as the plastic was so brittle ... DOH!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

X5TUU said:


> have fitted my baseball leather gear gaiter and what a mare it was to get lined up
> 
> 
> Have installed a fresh set of SMD sidelights
> 
> Have installed my new tax disc holder
> 
> Have installed my new replacement stereo ... I went with a new Concert unit, but the panasonic one rather than blaupunkt as it cannot suffer from the same volume issue, and I much prefer an OEM stereo look
> 
> Have managed to break both my rear number plate light holders replacing the outted bulbs as the plastic was so brittle ... DOH!!


Nice gaiter really good colour match. 

Today when i got home from my work trip to the usa,i received some more pressies for my qs from GT tuning. Will be fitting them the next few days. Big thanks to Roland at GTT great quality products as always. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## lukeromeril

Fitted a tax disc holder after my dad said the original Audi one " was ruining the car". Fair point.


----------



## Tomm

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Today I start my TT trip to Nurburgring


Enjoy mate! I went out on 11th July and am planning another trip out there now, I loved it and I'm sure you will! I stood at the clocking on gate for about 3 hours when I went to buy my tickets.

Some lovely machines there. Vag galore!!


----------



## kitcar98

lukeromeril said:


> Fitted a tax disc holder after my dad said the original Audi one " was ruining the car". Fair point.


HI mate really like them and thinking of getting one but what are they like as I have heard bad things about them as they don't stick to the windscreen as its to heavy and the adhesive is rubbish. All that but whats it like an dis it easy to apply?

Kit


----------



## lukeromeril

kitcar98 said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a tax disc holder after my dad said the original Audi one " was ruining the car". Fair point.
> 
> 
> 
> HI mate really like them and thinking of getting one but what are they like as I have heard bad things about them as they don't stick to the windscreen as its to heavy and the adhesive is rubbish. All that but whats it like an dis it easy to apply?
> 
> Kit
Click to expand...

Well, I found cheap ones, and not so cheap ones. Start by getting a not cheap one, i got richbrook, around £17. It came with plenty of adhesive pads which were fiddly... you need a sharp knife to prise the edge up. i used 1 pad at each lower side over an allen bolt, and 2 stacked at the to top over an allen bolt to make sure it had enough to reach the window (as advised in the instructions). I then held in place for around 5 minutes to cure, and it seems to have worked a treat. I have been able to remove the back plate (twist off) without it falling off, or even feeling insecure, so i guess it worked.

The only thing that is a bit tricky is applying the pads. I recommend having someone hold the disc while you apply them.


----------



## kitcar98

lukeromeril said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a tax disc holder after my dad said the original Audi one " was ruining the car". Fair point.
> 
> 
> 
> HI mate really like them and thinking of getting one but what are they like as I have heard bad things about them as they don't stick to the windscreen as its to heavy and the adhesive is rubbish. All that but whats it like an dis it easy to apply?
> 
> Kit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I found cheap ones, and not so cheap ones. Start by getting a not cheap one, i got richbrook, around £17. It came with plenty of adhesive pads which were fiddly... you need a sharp knife to prise the edge up. i used 1 pad at each lower side over an allen bolt, and 2 stacked at the to top over an allen bolt to make sure it had enough to reach the window (as advised in the instructions). I then held in place for around 5 minutes to cure, and it seems to have worked a treat. I have been able to remove the back plate (twist off) without it falling off, or even feeling insecure, so i guess it worked.
> 
> The only thing that is a bit tricky is applying the pads. I recommend having someone hold the disc while you apply them.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks ill have a think about it as at the moment ive got a rubbish blue back one that I got when the dealer handed over the car.

Kit


----------



## kitcar98

Today I cleaned and fed and protected all of the seats.

Kit


----------



## Kyle18uk

Removed this -



So heavy!


----------



## X5TUU

Did all this ... viewtopic.php?f=31&t=357625

And fitted new centre caps to replace the peeling crappy ones


----------



## Mondo

Kyle18uk said:


> Removed this -
> 
> 
> 
> So heavy!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Paulj100

Mondo said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed this -
> 
> 
> 
> So heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

What are they? And please Mondo no wind up this time :roll:

Paul


----------



## Mondo

Fookin', fookin' FOOK! :evil:

Prepin' the car for hols next week. Coolant fine, oil needs a minor top-up, tyres I checked earlier in the week and are OK... hello, what's that down by the turbo?... [email protected]! I'd noticed on the last 2 days an unusual hesitance on start-up and for the following few minutes and though, must check that out. Related or not, tonight I look down at the turbo and where it joins onto the TIP... and see/feel a few mm of clearance. Wanking TIP has worked itself off the turbo and is only half on! AAARSE!

So spent an unscheduled hour or so fecking around with the TIP, cutting bits off to try and get it to fit evenly around the turbo flange. It's on now, and better than before, but I'll have to continue to keep an eye on it.

So for ANYONE considering a Creations Motorsport TIP, and if you haven't realised it before now; DON'T. THEY'RE SHITE. :evil:


----------



## Darren_d

Gave the car a good polish after washing last night. I also lubricated all of the joints in the roadster roof which helped it go up and down alot quicker after a few attempts.


----------



## Mondo

Paul, would I wind you up? :wink:

One on the right is the rear ballast. 15 kgs or so of useless metal, added 'cause some German numpty's discovered they couldn't do high-speed lane changes without spinning into the Armco. Was never meant to be there, so if you're looking for cheap mods to do - ditch it.

One on the left is some additional metal bracing on the other side of the rear crash bar, from memory it looks like additional spacing to balance the, er, ballast on t'other side. Equally useless.

And that's the God-honest truth.


----------



## Pugwash69

Kyle18uk said:


> Removed this -
> So heavy!


For a beginner, where can I find these and are they easy to remove?

The CD changer was quite a weight to remove if you're after a diet.


----------



## Mondo

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=243373&hilit=+ballast


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Paul, would I wind you up? :wink:
> 
> One on the right is the rear ballast. 15 kgs or so of useless metal, added 'cause some German numpty's discovered they couldn't do high-speed lane changes without spinning into the Armco. Was never meant to be there, so if you're looking for cheap mods to do - ditch it.
> 
> One on the left is some additional metal bracing on the other side of the rear crash bar, from memory it looks like additional spacing to balance the, er, ballast on t'other side. Equally useless.
> 
> And that's the God-honest truth.


Never be as light weight as my qs, with my skinny ass in the driving seat...And before you have a dig at my interior bling weight..All my bling weighs the same as your finely crafted facial hair... [smiley=iloveyou.gif] 

Damien.

Today I....

received my super lightweight carbon fibre armrest...cough cough...


----------



## SteveAngry

Kyle18uk said:


> Removed this -
> 
> 
> 
> So heavy!


I still need to do this!
Steve


----------



## Mondo

Word of warning for those thinking of removing the ballast. And that bracket. And, like I have, the rear towing eye.

You're removing weight. So the springs have less weight to try to keep off the ground. Sooo... she'll probably sit a little higher at the rear once the dead weight is out. I'm probably sitting 1-2cms higher at the back than before; not much, but I do notice it. Not a problem if you have, or are going to be running, coilovers, but something to think about for the shocks 'n' springs brigade.


----------



## X5TUU

Took delivery of this ...



Now I'm not a fan of AG but have read some good things about this 2stage kit and it was an absolute bargain, so thought I would hit the tt with it


----------



## New2AudiTT

X5TUU said:


> Took delivery of this ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not a fan of AG but have read some good things about this 2stage kit and it was an absolute bargain, so thought I would hit the tt with it


where did you get it from mate?

cheers


----------



## X5TUU

New2AudiTT said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of this ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not a fan of AG but have read some good things about this 2stage kit and it was an absolute bargain, so thought I would hit the tt with it
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get it from mate?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Amazon, only cost £6 after some discounts and a couple of vouchers, but even full price on amazon is about £45ish, rather than the £70srrp


----------



## roddy

today i bought a massive set of Brembos for my TT  ( in need of a little cosmetic work but that is all ),, well pleased 
8)


----------



## J•RED

Adjustable tie bars fitted, and front ARB bushes changed. What a bitch that near side ARB bracket is to get off!! Glad that job won't need doing again hopefully 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT SMITHY

Gave my Bay a little clean today very poor compared to
the standard most of you guys get it but i made the effort
:lol:


















Made a few visits to a range of garages to buy another car...


----------



## cam69

Fitted some 40mm amax springs just need some spacers now.


----------



## viakruzis

cam69 said:


> Fitted some 40mm amax springs just need some spacers now.


Did you get camber issues with the amax springs?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today i...well yesterday i experienced the comfort of my lovely new arm rest driving to work for my flight...  The comfort and the joy, its made my qs a mini GT. Pics to come when i get home. 

Damien.


----------



## cam69

viakruzis said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some 40mm amax springs just need some spacers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get camber issues with the amax springs?
Click to expand...

I've got a bit of camber but its not to bad but I will be getting adjustable tie bars


----------



## ladybayimp

(Yesterday) I changed discs & pads all round for the first time. So nice to save a few £££ 

Won't be paying anyone else to do that in future!

Top tip for anyone doing the rears - the "13mm" bolts that attach the calliper to the carrier are not 13mm in my opinion. A 1/2" AF spanner or socket will fit nice and snug, and is far less likely to knacker the bolt head when undoing.

Managed to find some hex headed m6 screws in my dads garage to replace the retaining screws on the discs - they should fair a bit better than the originals.


----------



## lukeromeril

Dropped the TT in at VAGtune for a major service and a few inspections. I then booked tickets to dispicable me 2 with my missus and my boy. Going to be a good day 

Until the bill comes in...


----------



## Pugwash69

ladybayimp said:


> (Yesterday) I changed discs & pads all round for the first time. So nice to save a few £££
> 
> Won't be paying anyone else to do that in future!
> 
> Top tip for anyone doing the rears - the "13mm" bolts that attach the calliper to the carrier are not 13mm in my opinion. A 1/2" AF spanner or socket will fit nice and snug, and is far less likely to knacker the bolt head when undoing.
> 
> Managed to find some hex headed m6 screws in my dads garage to replace the retaining screws on the discs - they should fair a bit better than the originals.


I had new screws ready, and had to drill one of the old ones out, so worth being ready to replace them.
I think it was the rear discs that I managed to wiggle out without removing the caliper from the carrier.


----------



## ladybayimp

Pugwash69 said:


> I think it was the rear discs that I managed to wiggle out without removing the caliper from the carrier.


Yeah - I'd have done the same, but the discs were still pretty thick - shame, but they were so corroded & scored, I had to change them early.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Decided i would debadge the rear of my qs. And apply oem silver rings. I had black...But to be honest although it went well with the black theme, i never truly liked them against the mauri blue paintwork. So back to silver they are. 
My god i am loving the new PHAT arse look. I know its been said before but it really improves the rear visually. Clean bum look love it. Got too dark for pics..  So will have to have a photography session tomorrow. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yellow passed his MOT just the qS to go now


----------



## roddy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Decided i would debadge the rear of my qs. And apply oem silver rings. I had black...But to be honest although it went well with the black theme, i never truly liked them against the mauri blue paintwork. So back to silver they are.
> My god i am loving the new PHAT arse look. I know its been said before but it really improves the rear visually. Clean bum look love it. Got too dark for pics..  So will have to have a photography session tomorrow. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


have you got the 10" wheels on yet,?


----------



## TTSPORT666

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yellow passed his MOT just the qS to go now


Andy if one of your lovely mk1's failed its mot...i would eat my hat... [smiley=toff.gif] :wink:

Damien.

Roddy...No been waiting for the Rotti's to hit our shores in 5x100 for what seems ages now...?


----------



## lukeromeril

Got the TT back from VAG tune, really top service from them. Nice guys who like talking cars! The major service has made things feel smooth again, the wheel alignment has straightened the steering wheel and fixed the pullin to the left, and had some new top mounts fitted. Happy man today, found my new garage, and literally 1 mile from my house! Already planning my next lot of work with them, new brakes and suspension.


----------



## roddy

methinks maybe it was the new T/Ms thats stoped the pullin :!:


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I plumbed and wired my boost gauge in, then panicked that my boost wasn't high enough.

I also fitted an alarm on my step-son's new bike that shouts "get back you b*stard or I'll break your legs" as seen on Phoenix Nights.


----------



## lukeromeril

roddy said:


> methinks maybe it was the new T/Ms thats stoped the pullin :!:


You think? good to know. Whatever it was, it really highlighted that I had got used to something being wrong, and now it is so much better!


----------



## lukeromeril

Pugwash69 said:


> Today I plumbed and wired my boost gauge in, then panicked that my boost wasn't high enough.
> 
> I also fitted an alarm on my step-son's new bike that shouts "get back you b*stard or I'll break your legs" as seen on Phoenix Nights.


Wish i had that for my bike


----------



## mstew

....The other day she passed the MOT with only one advisory! However being lowered isn't as issue and doesn't need to rectified 8) happy days!

Also for the week I am driving my dad's old XR3i SE500, what a piece of sh*t that is! [smiley=bomb.gif] Can't wait to get back in the TT on sunday


----------



## X5TUU

mstew said:


> Also for the week I am driving my dad's old XR3i SE500, what a piece of sh*t that is! [smiley=bomb.gif] Can't wait to get back in the TT on sunday


That sir is blasphemy of the highest order (for a Ford RS nut anyways lol)!

anyhoo ... today I debadged the rear, and lovin the look!!

The TT and Quattro badge came off clean with no blemishes to the paintwork, handbuffed, polished and waxed and there is no visible sign they were ever there. The 'rings however have left a small shelf in the clear, which I will sort with the rotary when I get my new extension lead so I can reach the car from the house lol ...


----------



## Pugwash69

When I took my rings off the back, I sanded lightly and sprayed a single layer of clear lacquer. It looked a lot better. I stuck new rings on though so it hid any remaining blemishes.


----------



## roddy

i think they look much better with the rings on


----------



## X5TUU

Yeah I thought about sorting it here and then, but it was too warm to spray anything in direct heat unfort



roddy said:


> i think they look much better with the rings on


I'm still out on this, tbh the rings came off perfectly so I could reapply a new adhesive and refit, but quite fancy the white rings so my end up with them


----------



## malstt

Cleaned the car ready for AITP . 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

malstt said:


> Cleaned the car ready for AITP . 8)


Nice Mal..
Gutted i can't be there.. work commitments. Take some nice pics for us. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## malstt

Will do ! Shame you can't make it, would have liked to have seen your car.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X5TUU

(yesterday actually, but lets not split hairs lol) ... I spent a pleasant few hours in the air travelling to and from a meeting in the US, and got this amazing pic (or I think its amazing ... simple things) of a bullseye rainbow reflection from the plane onto the cloud beneath 



the bullseye kept growing in size until it eventually disappeared with the altitude of the plane, distance from the cloud and sheer size ... i was well impressed/mesmerized!


----------



## Otley

Awesome pic'.
It's not just you my friend (small things.) While returning from Dominican Republic on a night flight I could see lightning beneath the clouds. I had never seen anything like it before, it really was inspiring.


----------



## KimTT

Am at the drifting championships


----------



## Converted2VW

Replaced spark plugs on the TT

Old ones had lost their original gap by lots in only 8k miles


----------



## X5TUU

got my new window decal fitted (i know most here wont like, but i do  ):



and polished out the remaining rings on the boot lid and finished with the new Meg Dark Wax ... awesome results :


----------



## Tagbartok

Well yesterday, I fell asleep in the dentist's chair while having a filling done! Yeah apparently I actually let out 
a little snore  
Then I went home and cleaned and polished the TT. Today I went out into the Peak District purely for the sheer pleasure of driving her. She is now performing perfectly after spending £1.25 on a 50mm jubilee clip to replace the knackered one on the charge pipe! No more hesitation, squealing and sooty tailpipe just lots and lots of luverly BOOOOOOOST! :lol:  :lol:
The only disappointment was meeting so many hare-brained drivers in people carriers and 4x4s who either don't know the width of their vehicles, which side of the road they should be on or who want to try and prove they can corner as easily as a well sorted and driven TT. :wink: 
Steve.


----------



## ryanmtt

Well Monday really, passed the mot with no advisories 8) then got a puncture on the way home :lol:


----------



## roddy

Yesterday ,,, met a very nice gentleman , keithtd , and got my very profesional looking adj tie bars .


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Gave the car a really quick wash then a going over with a detailing spray made by wonder wheels which you spray on rub into the panels and then buff off. Leaves a really good shine like a mirror. Only thing that has been irritating me is that moro blue as lovely as it is only shows its true colours when the sun is beaming on it. Any other time and you only see the blue / black tints.


----------



## viakruzis

Set of new poly bushes


----------



## mullum

roddy said:


> Yesterday ,,, met a very nice gentleman , keithtd , and got my very profesional looking adj tie bars .


Shame it wasnt Saturday. I was in London. Would have been interesting to have met.


----------



## numb3r9

.....replaced the temp sensor. An easy job until you drop the rubber seal and it goes into hiding somewhere on the engine. Found it tho in the end


----------



## mullum

numb3r9 said:


> .....replaced the temp sensor. An easy job until you drop the rubber seal and it goes into hiding somewhere on the engine. Found it tho in the end


where did you get the part ? (part no. ?) How much ? and did you follow a guide ? (URL ?)


----------



## mrzzr1200

Changed my front tyres


----------



## malstt

Had the rear strut brace in the qs wrapped in carbon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mondo

...ordered my... [smiley=idea2.gif] 5th new TIP, so when the SFS ones arrives it'll be the 6th TIP I've had on/been in possession of: OEM, Forge, HG-Motorsport, Creations [smiley=furious3.gif] Motorsport, Badger-5 and now SFS.

Hopefully the last fookin' one. :? (and still got to get that [smiley=furious3.gif] billet adapter off. [smiley=bigcry.gif])


----------



## X5TUU

Full detail and fitted the rear light reverse light mod from BaueruTC


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Went for a bit of a spirited drive down some country roads might have gone a touch too fast round a corner because I felt like the car would not grip the road although saying that it was a 50mph road and I was only going about 52/53. I would say perhaps the corner was too tight but I went around tighter corners at a similar speed and lost no traction at all. I stayed in lane perfectly even when I did lose grip so it was nothing major just an odd feeling as it is usually so sure footed. Saying that when I parked on a hill later on and put handbrake and park on I got out and it sounded so squeaky and unsure about its positioning but it wasn't even a steep hill. Perhaps it is just having a bad day!


----------



## Tt225qc

hey MONDO Why all the different TIP's?


----------



## Mondo

Well, it's simple; 'cause I'm a FOOKIN' EEJIT.


----------



## Pugwash69

Had quite a good drive in the dark with the roof down tonight. All the way from Peterborough to Kings Lynn, then KL to home. I kept getting water flicked at my neck and reckon it was pooled somewhere after washing it earlier. Nice clear skies and 17 degrees. 
If you live in the area you may have heard Van Halen passing through. 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

Cleaned the leather seats today/tonight. I had planned on taking them out of the car but decided against it in the end as my interior is not really dirty. Going to leave the car for 24 hours to let it absorb the balm that I applied after cleaning.


----------



## Marty

... am driving to Crawley to meet kazinak who will be fitting the awesome Was DRLs for me 

Pics to follow


----------



## J•RED

Had the TT all aligned after fitting rear adjustable tie bars, and lowering. 

















Rear camber set to 1.10 or as close as poss. Can't believe standard settings is 2.50! Well it seems to drive better and hopefully no more uneven tyre wear 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

J•RED said:


> Had the TT all aligned after fitting rear adjustable tie bars, and lowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear camber set to 1.10 or as close as poss. Can't believe standard settings is 2.50! Well it seems to drive better and hopefully no more uneven tyre wear
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Where and ££ ?


----------



## J•RED

mullum said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the TT all aligned after fitting rear adjustable tie bars, and lowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear camber set to 1.10 or as close as poss. Can't believe standard settings is 2.50! Well it seems to drive better and hopefully no more uneven tyre wear
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Where and ££ ?
Click to expand...

Meitryre in Abingdon, Oxfordshire. Nice chap called Sam did it and was £75. Told him what I wanted and no questions asked 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kazinak

fitted drl's


----------



## mullum

kazinak said:


> fitted drl's


Looking good, I wish I hadn't sold my ccfl angel eyes bits now. 
I'm still waiting on my suspension parts unfortunately ...


----------



## kazinak

I've got one set of ccfl's

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BaueruTc

kazinak said:


> fitted drl's


Those are completely and utterly sweet looking! Why does know one else make these? I am sure they would sell a lot round here.


----------



## Marty

kazinak said:


> fitted drl's


... just arrived home! They are *AWESOME* ... thank you!!! 

[smiley=cheers.gif]

-Marty


----------



## Mondo

They do look nice, and Avus :?: is the perfect colour for them. I'm waiting for Was to make some with the new-style Audi one-strip jobbies, if you know what I mean. Just a straight line of white, or orange; one tiny LED powering the whole refractive line. Now THAT I'd be seriously tempted by. 

C'mon Was; stop tinkering with F1 also-ran's and do something genius again for Mk1 TTs.


----------



## Marty

Mondo said:


> They do look nice, and Avus :?: is the perfect colour for them. I'm waiting for Was to make some with the new-style Audi one-strip jobbies, if you know what I mean. Just a straight line of white, or orange; one tiny LED powering the whole refractive line. Now THAT I'd be seriously tempted by.
> 
> C'mon Was; stop tinkering with F1 also-ran's and do something genius again for Mk1 TTs.


The colour was a special order from new : Altas Grey Metallic 8)


----------



## jgp-tt

Mondo said:


> They do look nice, and Avus :?: is the perfect colour for them. I'm waiting for Was to make some with the new-style Audi one-strip jobbies, if you know what I mean. Just a straight line of white, or orange; one tiny LED powering the whole refractive line. Now THAT I'd be seriously tempted by.
> 
> C'mon Was; stop tinkering with F1 also-ran's and do something genius again for Mk1 TTs.


+1 for wanting was drl's


----------



## Pugwash69

BaueruTc said:


> Those are completely and utterly sweet looking! Why does know one else make these? I am sure they would sell a lot round here.


Agreed 100%. Someone should do these on a part-ex basis.


----------



## uv101

kazinak said:


> fitted drl's


Nice!! Where can you get those???


----------



## Lowfoon

Today I...

Finished fitting my intercooler...









Test Run 1 - Boost pipe blew off just before TB
Test Run 2 - One whole boost pipe blew off completely, ran over it, and lost a grill
Test Run 3....









Do not use crappy eBay silicon hoses that come with the universal pipe kit


----------



## Mondo

Lowfoon said:


>


 

Man, there's no stitched reinforcement at all, let alone the 3-4 layers usually present. Wow. 

Not sure about those clips either, but if you don't fancy taking the bumper off again because they've blown off maybe score some stainless steel JCS clips too.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Eeek! Not good. Unless you can find an established good quality product at a bargain price its like they say - buy cheap, buy twice.

Today (well yesterday) I want upto APS Brackley to get my air-con re-gassed for free! 
I say free, it was a prize in the EvenTT13 raffle. Still, good to see their operation, drink a coffee, have a lengthy chat about mods, take a good look around another TT up on the ramps that was in for work for some ideas (wont be getting a GB sticker though!) and see what they were about.


----------



## sussexbythesea

nearly finished a DIY wheel refurb, so from this quite deep scuffing 
as it was when I bought it (no honest it was :!: )



to this



still needs some work, another rub down to smooth it off should do it. Reasonably pleased with the result  , so far I've managed to avoid additional kerbing on the other wheels and could not justify the cost of a full refurb at this stage with the costs of getting some other issues sorted :roll:

Looks ok from a distance :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

I managed to buy some Osir carbon strut caps on ebay today. I suspect it was just good timing as I was the only bidder at 11:30 on a Sunday. 8)


----------



## wilbo

...posted lots in the hope my post count reached the level to view the TT classifieds, not quite there yet


----------



## mullum

Pugwash69 said:


> I managed to buy some Osir carbon strut caps on ebay today. I suspect it was just good timing as I was the only bidder at 11:30 on a Sunday. 8)


I haven't seen those before - got a link ?

I have some OEM ones skinned in real carbon fibre that I'm selling. Sold a couple of pairs already but letting these go cheaper.


----------



## mullum

sussexbythesea said:


> nearly finished a DIY wheel refurb, so from this quite deep scuffing
> as it was when I bought it (no honest it was :!: )
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> still needs some work, another rub down to smooth it off should do it. Reasonably pleased with the result  , so far I've managed to avoid additional kerbing on the other wheels and could not justify the cost of a full refurb at this stage with the costs of getting some other issues sorted :roll:
> 
> Looks ok from a distance :lol:


Done a good job there, might you describe how you did it ? Wheel off ? Rotary polisher ? By hand ? Tyre masked ? Wet an dry ?


----------



## sussexbythesea

mullum said:


> Done a good job there, might you describe how you did it ? Wheel off ? Rotary polisher ? By hand ? Tyre masked ? Wet an dry ?


Cheers Mullum, I used a kit from ebay. The kit has grades of wet n dry paper, alloy filler, audi wheel silver and clear coat. Left the wheel on, flattened the alloy first with the coarse paper,filled, rubbed back, refilled etc to try and reduce those ruts :!: All by hand using just a thumb and sometimes using a block for a flatter finish across the area, working up to the finer paper for a smoother finish. Just needs time between stages to let everything dry off before the next stage :roll:


----------



## Mondo

mullum said:


> ...I haven't seen those before - got a link ?...


Seriously?


----------



## uv101

Today I fitted a K&N panel filter and did some cleaning!

The grill is really grey and faded so I used autoglym bumper care to sort it. Got to be honest, I think it needs to be black!
Also very tempted to sort the headlights. Want clear indicators and I think dark surrounds will look better than the titanium ones.


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I haven't seen those before - got a link ?...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I have seen those before after all 

But I got a chance to plug the ones I'm selling, so hey ho ! :lol:


----------



## Trouble4

was a few days ago............




























put black carbon on top and red carbon underneath

paint black and red trim......... red a bit loud...


----------



## mullum

whanab said:


> was a few days ago............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put black carbon on top and red carbon underneath
> 
> paint black and red trim......... red a bit loud...


Brett next time you get a chance, perhaps take a picture from the inside - from the front seats looking back. The shot from outside doesn't give a good view really - and I like my carbon fibre pron ;-)

Even so, I sooo want one.


----------



## Pugwash69

I just fitted those strut caps. They are seriously good looking pieces of bling. I can't think of any practical justification so I won't try.


----------



## lukeromeril

Dropped the TT in to get the Haldex oil changed. Then Friday a lick of paint to sort out a few blemishes.


----------



## Otley

Went to Elgin Kart Raceway for half hours worth of laps. Outdoor track, really pleasant chap running it, top half hour. Took eldest lad along, he's only 12 but he's none too shabby behind wheel! He ran an average of 0.8/lap behind me. Swapped places a few times, when he was up front it was damn near impossible to get past :evil:


----------



## Zaoped

Today I... am missing my TT because it is in at the shop getting the timing belt, tensioner, water pump, haldex oil, and haldex filter changed. At least I'll have quite a ways to go before any more services!


----------



## garryblueboy

put on new number plate holders today as old ones were a bit messy looks better now


----------



## peter139

My tails at one side didn't work anymore..
Checked the fuse and the bulbs, and those were OK

After a short search i found the problem...
Headlightswitch...










So i cleaned the contacts, and the problem was solved.
Did have the same problems with my brake switch 2 months ago. Damn VW parts haha.


----------



## viakruzis

Bought some love for the TTR


----------



## mstew

Working on the next batch of vent gauge adapters. They will be available for sale again soon kids!


----------



## KimTT

uv101 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted drl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Where can you get those???
Click to expand...

What he said!
Also 
Fitting??easy enough?


----------



## KimTT

Fitted facia adapters
A little job I have been meaning to do for 3 years!!!


----------



## Marty

k10mbd said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted drl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Where can you get those???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said!
> Also
> Fitting??easy enough?
Click to expand...

Forum member Was made them, see link below, but they are not being made anymore. I managed to find a set second hand.

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm

Fitting requires headlights to be split and modified, so bumper off, lights out, some heat gun and dremel work, some electrical joins then refit. It took kazinak about 4 hours, but he's very well practised at the art 

PS. Forgot to mention that clear corners are also required


----------



## mstew

Had a pretty good drive home even in the M25 traffic! Some girl in an Elise was darting around me like a house fly trying to get me to go, so when there was a decent gap I got a nice little second gear pull on her  she had a pretty cool plate too 'R111 GRL' and I did notice a massive lack of her skill to change up gears haha the zorst was LOUD!


----------



## Pugwash69

How are you supposed to follow them home from infront?


----------



## mstew

Not sure I quite get what you mean....? Sorry mate. On another note I just got my second batch of vent adaptors made up. If you want one just send me a PM again Mr Pugwash  just don't retract this one lol


----------



## Pugwash69

Heh sorted myself out in the end. I was after a vent adaptor but found some numberplate foam tape that worked for me.


----------



## mstew

Yeah I saw that post too so I knew what it was about. Kudos on the improv


----------



## Pugwash69

If it falls out in the next few days I'll be cursing now!


----------



## Ian_W

I pulled in to my road and my clutch pedal hit the floor.

FML


----------



## Otley

Just arrived home after 2 weeks visiting Our Peg's kin, North of the border. Epic roads through breathtaking scenery. Shame it was in the Old Girl's beloved Zafira! Gunna have a bru and then give 240 a whirl.


----------



## bigdodge

Passed my MOT today   . Was pleased when I got the piece of white paper. Well there was a slight blip as there is one advisory - brake ferrule shows sign of corrosion.


----------



## Mondo

...took the rear number plate off. Was a bit shabby, so got one when I replaced the front one after it got bashed by some [email protected] throwing a small bottle out the window on the M25. :evil:

Most of the gluey residue is off, so hopefully the rest will be gone by tomorrow and she'll have a nice clean bum again. 

But fook me - four horizontal plate-length strips of double-sided spongey stuff holding it on; barely a square mm not covered in the crap. 

And damn, she looks good with no number plate on the rear. Shame the new one has to go on. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Mondo..those grubby number plates have let the mondomobile down for a while now.. :wink: Was gona say something but didn't want to hurt your feelings... 

Got back from China this afternoon, and was driving my qs out of the company underground car park..and scraped my poor qs's undercarriage going up a level. [smiley=bigcry.gif] .All ok, sounded worse than it was. Think the underflaps got the brunt of it..."god that sounds wrong"..Think god is trying to tell me she is too low!! Back to get the rear cups put back on on tuesday, this time without the adjusters. Hope i can find my perfect stance nirvana with my pss9's..

Damien.


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> ...took the rear number plate off. Was a bit shabby, so got one when I replaced the front one after it got bashed by some [email protected] throwing a small bottle out the window on the M25. :evil:
> 
> Most of the gluey residue is off, so hopefully the rest will be gone by tomorrow and she'll have a nice clean bum again.
> 
> But fook me - four horizontal plate-length strips of double-sided spongey stuff holding it on; barely a square mm not covered in the crap.
> 
> And damn, she looks good with no number plate on the rear. Shame the new one has to go on. :?


Ahh so the rear plate is held on with tape ?
Is that the plate or the surround (or both) ?

Is the front surround held on with just the 2 screws ?

Been meaning to get new plates for a while now ..


----------



## Mondo

Mine were on with tape - no surround. Yours might be different. The big giveaway if your number plate is screwed on will be two (or more) screws in your number plate. :roll:


----------



## Bago47

...splitted the headlight, broken a clip and cracked the lense. And I also used too many coats of black on the orange corner indicator.


----------



## David C

mullum said:


> Ahh so the rear plate is held on with tape ?
> Is that the plate or the surround (or both) ?
> 
> Is the front surround held on with just the 2 screws ?
> 
> Been meaning to get new plates for a while now ..


When I got mine it still had the original dealer fit surrounds and plates.
The surround was taped to the car and the plate was taped to the surround and two screws went through both the plate and surround into the bumper... I think there may have been extra screws holding the surround to the car too...(not that it needed them...!).

Looks much neater with the surrounds off and a nice clean fresh plates on (basic plates, no border or Euro symbol etc, just my reg number).


----------



## mullum

David C said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh so the rear plate is held on with tape ?
> Is that the plate or the surround (or both) ?
> 
> Is the front surround held on with just the 2 screws ?
> 
> Been meaning to get new plates for a while now ..
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine it still had the original dealer fit surrounds and plates.
> The surround was taped to the car and the plate was taped to the surround and two screws went through both the plate and surround into the bumper... I think there may have been extra screws holding the surround to the car too...(not that it needed them...!).
> 
> Looks much neater with the surrounds off and a nice clean fresh plates on (basic plates, no border or Euro symbol etc, just my reg number).
Click to expand...

Thanks, just needed some confirmation before I yank off the rear, the front has screws so not concerned too much there.
Surrounds off and basic plates is my preference too, although I quote like the geo/honeycomb background design.


----------



## mullum

Bago47 said:


> ...splitted the headlight, broken a clip and cracked the lense. And I also used too many coats of black on the orange corner indicator.


You've put me right off ! Been wanting to smoke my corners for a long time. We're you going to do anything else ? Angel eyes ? DRLs ?


----------



## glslang

viakruzis said:


> Bought some love for the TTR


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Welcome to the world of O.Z.


----------



## Marty

mullum said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...splitted the headlight, broken a clip and cracked the lense. And I also used too many coats of black on the orange corner indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> You've put me right off ! Been wanting to smoke my corners for a long time. We're you going to do anything else ? Angel eyes ? DRLs ?
Click to expand...

If you're in driving distance of Crawley, contact kazinak and ask him to do it for you. His work is top class and extremely good value for money. He's a great guy too


----------



## Bago47

mullum said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...splitted the headlight, broken a clip and cracked the lense. And I also used too many coats of black on the orange corner indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> You've put me right off ! Been wanting to smoke my corners for a long time. We're you going to do anything else ? Angel eyes ? DRLs ?
Click to expand...

Well, there was a crack in the lense before (which I haven't noticed), and as I was splitting it from the headlight I used too much pressure on it...
And the trickiest part is separating headlight insert from corners; the last clip (there is 3 of them) is the hardest one to remove, and as forgot to heat it a bit it cracked when I used too much pressure on it...

I was only going to paint corners and clean the light as there was some kind of dirt inside it (it looked like sand?)...


----------



## TTQ2K2

Bago47 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...splitted the headlight, broken a clip and cracked the lense. And I also used too many coats of black on the orange corner indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> You've put me right off ! Been wanting to smoke my corners for a long time. We're you going to do anything else ? Angel eyes ? DRLs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there was a crack in the lense before (which I haven't noticed), and as I was splitting it from the headlight I used too much pressure on it...
> And the trickiest part is separating headlight insert from corners; the last clip (there is 3 of them) is the hardest one to remove, and as forgot to heat it a bit it cracked when I used too much pressure on it...
> 
> I was only going to paint corners and clean the light as there was some kind of dirt inside it (it looked like sand?)...
Click to expand...

Did you use a hairdryer or heat gun to soften the adhesive? I've never heard of anyone having those problems or difficulties when using the oven method as it softens the adhesive uniformly so the pieces all separate easily. Gutted for you though.

cheers.


----------



## sussexbythesea

got the hairdryer out and debadged the rear 

I know it's been done sooooo many times before but I did not appreciate the effect until doing it on my own pride and joy :roll:



No issues or paint probs, just a clean finish, and yes the rings are staying......for now anyway :wink:

Reverse light sticker on order


----------



## Coope

......got around to taking my car to what I think is a great backdrop to take a photo.


----------



## roddy

sussexbythesea said:


> got the hairdryer out and debadged the rear
> 
> I know it's been done sooooo many times before but I did not appreciate the effect until doing it on my own pride and joy :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> No issues or paint probs, just a clean finish, and yes the rings are staying......for now anyway :wink:
> 
> Reverse light sticker on order


Achilies ATR ?


----------



## Mondo

sussexbythesea said:


> got the hairdryer out and debadged the rear  ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks good.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Mondo said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Looks good.


Thanks Mondo......should have got around to it before now tbh 



roddy said:


> Achilies ATR ?


If you mean the rings roddy, agreed could be but I will work up to their removal :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

We went for a pub lunch and weren't disappointed. Drinks poured by joshytt too


----------



## roddy

sussexbythesea said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mondo......should have got around to it before now tbh
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Achilies ATR ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean the rings roddy, agreed could be but I will work up to their removal :roll:
Click to expand...

no mate,, tyres


----------



## sussexbythesea

roddy said:


> no mate,, tyres


Sorry roddy, yes the 'slight' lean on the rears  ....it's an S-line on std bits so does need some adjustable tie bars to take some of that out, they are high on the list :!:


----------



## roddy

nope..sorry mate...  achilie is a brand of tyre that some people on here have been talking up recently,,, your tyre tread is similar,,, that all..  
ps, your car looks fine to me.. 8)


----------



## sussexbythesea

roddy said:


> nope..sorry mate...  achilie is a brand of tyre that some people on here have been talking up recently,,, your tyre tread is similar,,, that all..
> ps, your car looks fine to me.. 8)


Ok you win   
Got there in the end...not seen those roddy (hence the response). They are just Nexen N6000's alround, budget to middling, reasonable grip wet and dry


----------



## hang your idols

I`ve seen to many people spending crazy money on mods,but when it`s about tyres,they buy chineze crap ones [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## boost22

Continental sports contact 3 not cheap budget crap I hope


----------



## Pugwash69

I googled a rumour that Continental tyres are made in China.


----------



## roddy

hang your idols said:


> I`ve seen to many people spending crazy money on mods,but when it`s about tyres,they buy chineze crap ones [smiley=bomb.gif]


i am interested to know what you do with your car that need 700 qd in tyres that i cant do with mine at 200


----------



## boost22

Pugwash69 said:


> I googled a rumour that Continental tyres are made in China.


from what I read these are made in Germany matey ;-)


----------



## hang your idols

roddy said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve seen to many people spending crazy money on mods,but when it`s about tyres,they buy chineze crap ones [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> i am interested to know what you do with your car that need 700 qd in tyres that i cant do with mine at 200
Click to expand...

Very mature question [smiley=bigcry.gif] ;i suppose you don`t hold your driving license for long time and don`t have large experience driving if you can ask such question [smiley=book2.gif]

Continental are good tyres :wink:


----------



## roddy

pall,, your reply is about as stupid as your first queastion,,, still dream on ...


----------



## boost22

hang your idols said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve seen to many people spending crazy money on mods,but when it`s about tyres,they buy chineze crap ones [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> i am interested to know what you do with your car that need 700 qd in tyres that i cant do with mine at 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very mature question [smiley=bigcry.gif] ;i suppose you don`t hold your driving license for long time and don`t have large experience driving if you can ask such question [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Continental are good tyres :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks hang your idols lol


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> pall,, your reply is about as stupid as your first queastion,,, still dream on ...


 now now calm done girls and girls lol no need for verbals


----------



## hang your idols

wisdom comes along with experience,but some people never find it...pall :lol: ;end of conversation :wink:


----------



## roddy

hang your idols said:


> Yes kid,i dream a perfect world without stupid comments,but hey,this how are teens this day :lol: ;wisdom comes along with experience,you will find out when you grow up;end of conversation :wink:


 hahah,, the wisdom of a 34 yo,,,you have no conversation pall,, you just talk sh*te !!,, good night


----------



## boost22

hang your idols said:


> wisdom comes along with experience,but some people never find it...pall :lol: ;end of conversation :wink:


Why oh why can't we all have peace and harmony like the other forums gosh!!! :-/


----------



## hang your idols

You should ask the old men with his wisdom why :lol: ;cheers guys,time is to short to waste it,not like this :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Just watched England win the Ashes and beat the Aussies  Get in there!!!! Hopefully we can do the same down under in November  Another great day for British sport. Credit to the Aussies they played well, but not well enough


----------



## roddy

boost22 said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> wisdom comes along with experience,but some people never find it...pall :lol: ;end of conversation :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why can't we all have peace and harmony like the other forums gosh!!! :-/
Click to expand...

i dont know " hang your idols" might know,, i dont use other forums,, maybe there are stupid people like him on there, he will be quite at home ,, i guess !!


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> wisdom comes along with experience,but some people never find it...pall :lol: ;end of conversation :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why can't we all have peace and harmony like the other forums gosh!!! :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Retracted hehe


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> wisdom comes along with experience,but some people never find it...pall :lol: ;end of conversation :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why can't we all have peace and harmony like the other forums gosh!!! :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know " hang your idols" might know,, i dont use other forums,, maybe there are stupid people like him on there, he will be quite at home ,, i guess !!
Click to expand...

Matey why are you so rude toward people you don't evn know?... Shame !!!


----------



## roddy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Just watched England win the Ashes and beat the Aussies  Get in there!!!! Hopefully we can do the same down under in November  Another great day for British sport. Credit to the Aussies they played well, but not well enough


only in cricket can you win by drawing !!
oooh er,, excuse me,, it was england who were playing,, not britain,, thank you... :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

So who's gonna be the bigger man and stop arguing over something as pointless as tyres  Come on guys I believe in you, make me proud......... plweeeeeze


----------



## roddy

apologies to " boost " that reply was not aimed at you,,, but if someone is rude to me then believe me then i can be rude back,, whither i know them or not, and that includes you,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched England win the Ashes and beat the Aussies  Get in there!!!! Hopefully we can do the same down under in November  Another great day for British sport. Credit to the Aussies they played well, but not well enough
> 
> 
> 
> only in cricket can you win by drawing !!
> oooh er,, excuse me,, it was england who were playing,, not britain,, thank you... :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha depends on your own outlook granted. I may be English but I am a proud Brit (no sh*t right just check my forum name!)  So last I checked England was part of Britain, least till that slimy excuse for a politician Salmond has his way and tries to break up Britain! Boo! So I put that in a win column for Britain and England  You know spread the love and all that  I'd be the same if the Scots or Welsh or Irish won, honest haha.


----------



## hang your idols

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> So who's gonna be the bigger man and stop arguing over something as pointless as tyres  Come on guys I believe in you, make me proud......... plweeeeeze


Back to the tyres;i will never recommend cheap tyres,at some point can make the difference between life and death,special in this small sport cars which needs good tyres to put all that power on the road and to stop safely :wink:

@roddy,PLEASE,live us!,and i wasn`t rude with you at the beginning,till you get funny,everything it`s only on your mind!


----------



## roddy

GTB,,, i have no problem with "spread the love",, but you are english,, the welsh are from wales and the scottish are from scotland,, thank you,, and hopefully that politician whom you mention will lead us into independence next year,,,  ,,,, ( i believe you deserved your victory,, even if you didnt actually win today :wink: funny old game )


----------



## roddy

hang'em,, i was rather hoping you were going to tell me you tracked your " all that power " beastie,, but perhaps you just relly on your superior ( more expensive :lol: ) rubber to swerve round busses and pedestrians and charge between traffic lights on Edgware road !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ( when you are not on some forum or other )


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

hang your idols said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's gonna be the bigger man and stop arguing over something as pointless as tyres  Come on guys I believe in you, make me proud......... plweeeeeze
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the tyres;i will never recommend cheap tyres,at some point can make the difference between life and death,special in this small sport cars which needs good tyres to put all that power on the road and to stop safely :wink:
Click to expand...

I remember watching a piece on fifth gear where they tasted that exact theory. They tested high end vs mid range and budget tyres in a number of conditions from swerving, corning to braking both in wet and dry. Now I will say I will always advocate buying the best tyres you can afford so I guess I am in a similar camp to yourself.

However this test on fifth gear showed that while ultimate G loading in sustained hard corning was lacking on the mid and budget tyre they proved to be better in wet weather braking. Weird huh. The high performance tyre was lacking in that regard. Probably more optimised towards dry weather granted but for average day to day driver I don't think a mid range tyre is life threatening and always better than a bald or low tread tyre.

Still doesn't change my view of always buy the best you can afford and don't mix and match. Of course your driving a high performance car so should really have tyres to match but if your not a high performance driver and merely like to boot it once in a while then a good mid range 'sports tyre' I imagine would be sufficient. I will say on a few occasions I have had to change all 4 tyres on a car I bought as I had no confidence in them. Saying that though I do like to lean on my tyre every now and then 

So agree to disagree and shake hands chaps, we can have differing opinions and still all be friends  Or don't listen to me and crack on haha.


----------



## hang your idols

Well,i don`t need to watch fifth gear ,i all ready tried it in the real life:aquaplaning,poor braking and cornering special in wet weather 

@roddy,you have the same age like my father,but i`m very happy coz is nothing like you;keep talking shit,i see you are very happy when you do it,the best way is to ignore people like you,this is what i will do :lol: ;good luck with the rest of your life


----------



## roddy

hang your idols said:


> Well,i don`t need to watch fifth gear ,i all ready tried it in the real life:aquaplaning,poor braking and cornering special in wet weather


hahahaah,, would you believe it,,, what all that on Edgware road,,,, shucks,, they must love you down there :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> GTB,,, i have no problem with "spread the love",, but you are english,, the welsh are from wales and the scottish are from scotland,, thank you,, and hopefully that politician whom you mention will lead us into independence next year,,,  ,,,, ( i believe you deserved your victory,, even if you didnt actually win today :wink: funny old game )


Where as I think we have a rich and vibrant history together with precious blood, sweat and treasure spilt in the name of this fair little isle for hundreds of years. I regard Scotland as a separate country in union. You know united we stand divided we fall and all that, look to the future not dwell in the past etc. Actually my real issue with it all is about the SNP policies, they make no sense to me at all. It seems to be based on 'SNP want independence we will promise the earth to get it, worry about the details later thanks'. What little policy they have talked about is quite erm, well it doesn't make sense let's just say that. So many U turns too.

The Scots friends I do know are dreading the vote they have no idea why it's even happening so maybe that helps sway my opinions too. Sure we will know in a year or so anyway. If it happens fair enough the people have spoken but until then brother you're Scotish/British so suck it up  just teasing!


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> apologies to " boost " that reply was not aimed at you,,, but if someone is rude to me then believe me then i can be rude back,, whither i know them or not, and that includes you,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


okay i will retract my last statement above


----------



## Dave v

roddy said:


> hang'em,, i was rather hoping you were going to tell me you tracked your " all that power " beastie,, but perhaps you just relly on your superior ( more expensive :lol: ) rubber to swerve round busses and pedestrians and charge between traffic lights on Edgware road !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ( when you are not on some forum or other )


Mate, I've not been on this forum long but the one thing I've noticed that's been consitsant is your bollox towards people- do you have nothing better to do with your time than try your best to antagonise people or make them look small?

You can actually ask a question or even have a difference of opinion without being such a tosser about it.


----------



## roddy

i dont want you thinking that there is anything personal here ( :twisted: ,, :wink: ) but i would never expect you to know why scottish people feel scottish, or want independence.. this post addressed to TGB !!!!!!!!!


----------



## roddy

Dave v said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hang'em,, i was rather hoping you were going to tell me you tracked your " all that power " beastie,, but perhaps you just relly on your superior ( more expensive :lol: ) rubber to swerve round busses and pedestrians and charge between traffic lights on Edgware road !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ( when you are not on some forum or other )
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I've not been on this forum long but the one thing I've noticed that's been consitsant is your bollox towards people- do you have nothing better to do with your time than try your best to antagonise people or make them look small?
> 
> You can actually ask a question or even have a difference of opinion without being such a tosser about it.
Click to expand...

are you maybe a bit paranoid matey [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> i dont want you thinking that there is anything personal here ( :twisted: ,, :wink: ) but i would never expect you to know why scottish people feel scottish, or want independence.. this post addressed to TGB !!!!!!!!!


I know that fella. I am extremely patriotic towards England but I am British and very proud of that fact too yet i don't want an independent England. The funny thing is if you let the rest of the UK vote on Scottish independence it would pretty much be a done deal for the SNP I imagine. However latest polls seem to show the majority of Scots don't want it. In fact you have the privilege of being the first Scot who is pro independence that I have spoken too, but surely not that last I imagine 

Scotland has a rich a vibrant history of which you should be rightly proud, same as the Welsh, Irish and English. I do think we have an equally rich, vibrant and wonderful history made together as a Union of our very awesome countries too, that should count for something and not tossed aside so willingly. Anyway we will see whatever happens it will be interesting. Will have to get that wall built again


----------



## boost22

I say whatever one can afford or even wants to have on their cars as its personal choice and I choose contis over the p6000 that were in there when purchased... 
he chooses Wanli tyres the other bloke chooses Nankang that have been recommended by can't remember what company but overall a good budget tyre for the price but once again each to their own and what you can afford 

thank


----------



## Dave v

roddy said:


> Dave v said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hang'em,, i was rather hoping you were going to tell me you tracked your " all that power " beastie,, but perhaps you just relly on your superior ( more expensive :lol: ) rubber to swerve round busses and pedestrians and charge between traffic lights on Edgware road !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ( when you are not on some forum or other )
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I've not been on this forum long but the one thing I've noticed that's been consitsant is your bollox towards people- do you have nothing better to do with your time than try your best to antagonise people or make them look small?
> 
> You can actually ask a question or even have a difference of opinion without being such a tosser about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you maybe a bit paranoid matey [smiley=baby.gif]
Click to expand...

Pal, I really have better things to do with my time than let idiots like you wind me up, your reply with the dummy sums up what your about.

Are you a short person by any chance?


----------



## roddy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want you thinking that there is anything personal here ( :twisted: ,, :wink: ) but i would never expect you to know why scottish people feel scottish, or want independence.. this post addressed to TGB !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know that fella. I am extremely patriotic towards England but I am British and very proud of that fact too yet i don't want an independent England. The funny thing is if you let the rest of the UK vote on Scottish independence it would pretty much be a done deal for the SNP I imagine. However latest polls seem to show the majority of Scots don't want it. In fact you have the privilege of being the first Scot who is pro independence that I have spoken too, but surely not that last I imagine
> 
> Scotland has a rich a vibrant history of which you should be rightly proud, same as the Welsh, Irish and English. I do think we have an equally rich, vibrant and wonderful history made together as a Union of our very awesome countries too, that should count for something and not tossed aside so willingly. Anyway we will see whatever happens it will be interesting. Will have to get that wall built again
Click to expand...

maybe you could arrange something with the referendum  ,,, anyway,,, i hope that we can continue to " share the love "


----------



## hang your idols

@Dave,seriously,ignore him,is not worth it! :wink: ,looks like a damn circus this thread now,hopefully somebody will erase irrelevant posts.


----------



## boost22

[smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Just found these lol


----------



## boost22

hand on heart says that mr has been rude to people undermining them and ridiculing all the time so please relax and lets make this a happy place so I can mod my TT and have good laughs at meets and exchange mod ideas not that I have any lol


----------



## roddy

hang your idols said:


> @Dave,seriously,ignore him,is not worth it! :wink:


ok,, i did expect you to bite,, but not to throw yourself on the deck and start wrigling about !!!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> maybe you could arrange something with the referendum  ,,, anyway,,, i hope that we can continue to " share the love "


Hah I don't want a wall nor do i want to get my passport out to pass into Scotland. Hell might even have to get funny money to spend there. You guys already have funny money anyway so not so bad 

I actually believe one day instead of countries wanting to form borders or subscribe to isolationism we will actually look to form bigger unions, pool resources, culture, knowledge and enrich each others countries through collaboration. Not easy granted but eventually we will end up that way with politics being dealt with on a global scale. I think it will need to be to solve some of the worlds issues honestly. 

Sounds a bit Star Trekie and idealistic but I can see no other way of it going if we are to progress as a country, continent or even as human beings.


----------



## Mondo

...accidentally stumbled across a nationalistic tirade and 'my rubber's better than your rubber' [email protected] Weird; was looking for The TT Forum.

:?


----------



## roddy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you could arrange something with the referendum  ,,, anyway,,, i hope that we can continue to " share the love "
> 
> 
> 
> Hah I don't want a wall nor do i want to get my passport out to pass into Scotland. Hell might even have to get funny money to spend there. You guys already have funny money anyway so not so bad
> 
> I actually believe one day instead of countries wanting to form borders or subscribe to isolationism we will actually look to form bigger unions, pool resources, culture, knowledge and enrich each others countries through collaboration. Not easy granted but eventually we will end up that way with politics being dealt with on a global scale. I think it will need to be to solve some of the worlds issues honestly.
> 
> Sounds a bit Star Trekie and idealistic but I can see no other way of it going if we are to progress as a country, continent or even as human beings.
Click to expand...

yes i agree with you,,maybe a bit idealist,, but if we dont have a dream then how can we have a dream come true .  alas i thing we need to develop/ evolve quite a lot as human beings before that happens and be looking to share rather than todays model of domination and exploitation...


----------



## roddy

TGB,i think that will do of that,,the kids want to argue about their rubber again,, over and out.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> TGB,i think that will do of that,,the kids want to argue about their rubber again,, over and out.


Indeed good shout dear boy  back on topic. Today I had an entertaining nationalistic talk to which I describe as good quality banter and it didn't end up in an argument, go figure  On yeah and England won the Ashes 3-0, get in!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Mondo said:


> ...accidentally stumbled across a nationalistic tirade....
> 
> :?


Tirade?..... Or banter, discussion, debate, differing of opinions that didn't debase itself into an argument or tirade. I call that a miracle when talking about nationalism and politics quite frankly


----------



## roddy

now you have confused them !!!


----------



## X5TUU

Got my log book with my private plate on ... The tt is truly mine now lol ...


----------



## mullum

X5TUU said:


> Got my log book with my private plate on ... The tt is truly mine now lol ...


 What does x5 tuu mean though ?


----------



## X5TUU

mullum said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my log book with my private plate on ... The tt is truly mine now lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does x5 tuu mean though ?
Click to expand...

Lol ... My name is Stu so it's just X Stuu but in dvla speak lol


----------



## mullum

Ahh ok, I see now


----------



## Evieolivia

Became a member and started the search for the next TT....


----------



## roddy

there are 35 on autotrader and over 100 on pistonheads


----------



## TTSPORT666

Spaced my speedy's out another 2mm each side on the rear...  Looks lovely.

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

TTSPORT666 said:


> Spaced my speedo's out another 2mm each side on the rear...  Looks lovely.
> 
> Damien.


[smiley=drummer.gif] -tish

Those tan-lines getting wider too :lol:


----------



## TT8

Ordered my cookbots with poly bushes


----------



## Ian_W

Removed this...


----------



## sussexbythesea

decided I'm going to change the front spacers from 15mm, to something smaller

They look great but I'm not exactly a porker but keep getting rubbing on the drivers side :roll:

Maybe something is getting a bit tired up front there so for the moment I'll just have to work with it :x


----------



## roddy

TT8 said:


> Ordered my cookbots with poly bushes


I think that's a good move ,


----------



## TTSPORT666

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaced my speedo's out another 2mm each side on the rear...  Looks lovely.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] -tish
> 
> Those tan-lines getting wider too :lol:
Click to expand...

Oem plus tan Baby... [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.

Today in NYC sent a colour sample of smoke chrome to a company in california who paint front mk1 rings any colour you desire. Looking forward to the resulting front grill rings...Subtle mods are the best.. :wink:


----------



## sallyday10

Finally got around to removing those horrible scabby roof-rails :twisted: and consigning them to the bin.

Then fitted my nice shiny new OEM ones that I'd sourced via Ebay many moons ago. Cheshire Autobody in Knutsford very kindly painted them for me in glorious Amulet, so at long last, I now look at my roof-rails and smile.

    

A happy day indeed.

Mike.


----------



## roddy

sallyday10 said:


> Finally got around to removing those horrible scabby roof-rails :twisted: and consigning them to the bin.
> 
> Then fitted my nice shiny new OEM ones that I'd sourced via Ebay many moons ago. Cheshire Autobody in Knutsford very kindly painted them for me in glorious Amulet, so at long last, I now look at my roof-rails and smile.
> 
> 
> 
> A happy day indeed.
> 
> Mike.


ahhh, les joies de la vie... 8)


----------



## mullum

Fitted new headlight washers, put the bumper back on, fitted half a bling kit :lol:
Went for an mot ... Passed :-D


----------



## Smeds

making a CD ready for picking up my A3 in the morning.


----------



## bigdodge

sallyday10 said:


> Finally got around to removing those horrible scabby roof-rails :twisted: and consigning them to the bin.
> 
> Then fitted my nice shiny new OEM ones that I'd sourced via Ebay many moons ago. Cheshire Autobody in Knutsford very kindly painted them for me in glorious Amulet, so at long last, I now look at my roof-rails and smile.
> 
> 
> 
> A happy day indeed.
> 
> Mike.


Good on you, how did you fit them? I mean what do you use to hold them in place.


----------



## Kellatron

New discs and pads on the rear ready for MOT, got my aliens working luckily it was just a fuse! 
Now I'm gonna clean it and put my all red rear sticker on


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Almost got into 3 crashes on a 5 mile trip simply because on a saturday every BMW owner thinks they have right of way no matter what situation they are in. I even saw an X5 reversing round a corner the wrong way down a one way street I was driving on because when obviously if your car is facing the right way it isn't illegal especially when it saves you going around the block and losing your parking space! Seriously felt like driving into the back of him, one of those days where you cant help but encounter the arseholes so the car is staying parked until tomorrow now.


----------



## aaron_tt

Did some more maintenance on the old girl  Fresh pair of front lower balljoints fitted and a new inner cv gaitor fitted 8)


----------



## roddy

SpunkehMunkey said:


> Almost got into 3 crashes on a 5 mile trip simply because on a saturday every BMW owner thinks they have right of way no matter what situation they are in. I even saw an X5 reversing round a corner the wrong way down a one way street I was driving on because when obviously if your car is facing the right way it isn't illegal especially when it saves you going around the block and losing your parking space! Seriously felt like driving into the back of him, one of those days where you cant help but encounter the arseholes so the car is staying parked until tomorrow now.


well well,, today a young girl on a bicycle drove straight off the pavment in front of me !!,,


----------



## Duggy

Performed another small, but crucial job I'd forgotten about on the TT :roll:










Cleaned out for another year...

Hope this passes a crucial job to some of the newer owners :wink:

John


----------



## roddy

you got bats living in the wheel arch ??? :?


----------



## Duggy

roddy said:


> you got bats living in the wheel arch ??? :?


It's one of the jobs I'd forgotten all about Roddy, I was preparing myself for some wildlife, but not bats :lol:

Bit of a design fault really, but most of the Mk IV chassis range are the same, my Bora was worse than this when I bought it! 

It's one of those jobs that should be on the service sheet :?

Hope it inspires a few more owners to have a check

John


----------



## Pugwash69

When I was fiddling with my splitter I also did the front of the wheel arches. One side was really bad and the other almost clean.


----------



## djb1203

.....looked at it forlornly because i cant start the bloody thing lol. my sympathetic missus also reminds me throughout the day just in case i forget. "cant believe you broke our car.."


----------



## roddy

i have plastic pannels in the inner arch,, hopefully that will keep the vernin out !! 
although it looks like my one year old bilsteins have got serious athletes foot !! gonna get a good spray of wd40 soon


----------



## Duggy

roddy said:


> i have plastic pannels in the inner arch,, hopefully that will keep the vernin out !!
> although it looks like my one year old bilsteins have got serious athletes foot !! gonna get a good spray of wd40 soon


Roddy, that was behind the plastic arch liner!

John


----------



## roddy

oooh fooook,, oh blooody helll,,, oohhh myyy goddd !!!! ( i was wondering why one side was a bit low,,, better get the bat net ready !! )


----------



## Duggy

roddy said:


> oooh fooook,, oh blooody helll,,, oohhh myyy goddd !!!! ( i was wondering why one side was a bit low,,, better get the bat net ready !! )


If you've never cleaned it out there won't be any room for bats ;-)

Think I might check the suspension height tomorrow, never thought of that :lol: :lol:

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marcus1875

Today i picked up my new Audi. A 2001 TT 1.8t 225 soft top, baseball interior. Says its an s-line but i understood they come out some time later.
Marcus


----------



## TTQ2K2

Washed the bugs and road grime from the TT's new little playmate.  Drove up to get her yesterday and got home last night about 11pm after an 800mile, incident free, round trip.




























95 M-edition with 89K on the clock. All service up to date.

Double-hairdresser means they cancel each other out, right? :wink:

cheers


----------



## X5TUU

Replaced the bolts around the gear gaitor with nice new shiny Allen head bolts (99p from eBay for 10  )

Before (scabby)









After (shiny)









And had a look as to why my heated rear window wasn't working and noticed both electrical connectors on either side have snapped clean off ... Bugger lol



















....

On the plus side though I landed a new job today with a nice 5figured payrise so that's more tt support funds lol


----------



## X5TUU

marcus1875 said:


> Today i picked up my new Audi. A 2001 TT 1.8t 225 soft top, baseball interior. Says its an s-line but i understood they come out some time later.
> Marcus


Awesome ... I love my baseball leather


----------



## cam69

Fitted my spacers today


----------



## X5TUU

cam69 said:


> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> Fitted my spacers today


Must get mine bought ... Feeling left out un-stanced


----------



## Pugwash69

I bought a cheap replacement TT badge off ebay. Sadly it's plastic and wasn't stuck together too well, but I separated the backing to spray it anyway. I'll be glueing it back together tomorrow and fitting it.

Graphite again:


----------



## Brendanb86

Paid my car some much needed attention [smiley=bigcry.gif] Be good to get back in the driving seat after a few weeks off the road


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> Paid my car some much needed attention [smiley=bigcry.gif] Be good to get back in the driving seat after a few weeks off the road


Long time no see on here Brendan! Its about time you organised an other group buy! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

:lol: Tell me about it! Work and life have been crazy busy and taken over all car related activities! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Things should calm down now so time to get back into the swing of it! Anything interesting going on round 'ere?!


----------



## mullum

Well, you've now got some competition on the bling kit front ..
viewtopic.php?t=390209


----------



## Brendanb86

Maybe he could call them the 'not so bling kit' :wink: They're £5 more expensive than mine, have black plastic washers (mine are stainless steel) and my kit comes with a free set of black gearknob surround bolts


----------



## mullum

Zackerly ;-)


----------



## Trouble4

did odds-n-ends......... replaced rear headlight leveler / checked all fluids / worked above lights need new one (interior)

GREASED REAR / found out air conditioner fault  / took care of pesky screw / finding and buying a few misc. parts

getting and doing a finishing cup holders mod 8) 8) /

getting car ready for a picture day


----------



## Mondo

whanab said:


> ...getting and doing a finishing cup holders mod 8) 8) / ...


PICS! NOW!


----------



## Trouble4

Mondo said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...getting and doing a finishing cup holders mod 8) 8) / ...
> 
> 
> 
> PICS! NOW!
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

who loves ya.???????????


----------



## Mondo

...took delivery of two fookin' [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Comp centre caps.

Cheers Keith. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mullum

Ahh good you got them


----------



## Pugwash69

I briefly admired the blank rear-end before I stuck my new badge on. It didn't look right naked.


----------



## X5TUU

Pugwash69 said:


> I briefly admired the blank rear-end before I stuck my new badge on. It didn't look right naked.


not a fan of badges on the rear myself, although it does depend on the car colour ... however, is the photo grainy or has the paint retracted and gone 'orange peel'?


----------



## X5TUU

fitted my new fuel cap bolts ... another bargain on ebay, £2.30 delivered for 5x 30mm and 5x 12mm so I have spares ... I have left the collars off for the meantime, as I didnt want to damage them removing them, so will get some boiling water on them and do it the more effective way ... anyway:

Before


After


----------



## Pugwash69

X5TUU said:


> not a fan of badges on the rear myself, although it does depend on the car colour ... however, is the photo grainy or has the paint retracted and gone 'orange peel'?


On this badge, the front "silver" T's were stuck onto a red plastic backing. It's not like the original badge at all. I took the front off so here's a photo of the plastic backing. I glued the fronts back on after painting them graphite.









The graphite has gone dimpled a bit. I was probably just too eager to spray the lacquer before the paint was hard.


----------



## X5TUU

Pugwash69 said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a fan of badges on the rear myself, although it does depend on the car colour ... however, is the photo grainy or has the paint retracted and gone 'orange peel'?
> 
> 
> 
> On this badge, the front "silver" T's were stuck onto a red plastic backing. It's not like the original badge at all. I took the front off so here's a photo of the plastic backing. I glued the fronts back on after painting them graphite.
> 
> 
> The graphite has gone dimpled a bit. I was probably just too eager to spray the lacquer before the paint was hard.
Click to expand...

Now I do like the backing red TT's by itself lol

I have done that many times myself in eagerness lol, still looks decent and once more than a couple of feet away you won't be able to tell anyways like


----------



## Pugwash69

X5TUU said:


> Now I do like the backing red TT's by itself lol


£7, item number 190861414221 
There's also item 390633069092 which is red on silver.


----------



## mullum

X5TUU said:


> fitted my new fuel cap bolts ... another bargain on ebay, £2.30 delivered for 5x 30mm and 5x 12mm so I have spares ...


I bought some from eBay last year but after a while they rusted. In the end I bought some posh ones from pro bolt - nice and shiny and have been rust free. They also look so much better.


----------



## Mondo

mullum said:


> Ahh good you got them


Yep. One or two of mine are a bit dodge so I'll swap 'em out and keep 'em as spares.


----------



## mullum

Pugwash69 said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do like the backing red TT's by itself lol
> 
> 
> 
> £7, item number 190861414221
> There's also item 390633069092 which is red on silver.
Click to expand...

I bought some of these ones last year but never fitted them as I prefer badgeless all round (I think they're actually for the mk2 ?)

http://bit.ly/14tMr0Z


----------



## QDog

Over the last few days I've been busy
Fit a Honda S2000 cone filter
Wak box mod the bottom of the air box
Replace clutch pedal switch
And polish under bonnet

Now I think I've got a slipping clutch so savings will take a hammering soon :-(


----------



## kevbeans

Fitted my euro rear light so now have twin reverse light units... tomorrow hopefully twin rear double brake lights, reverse and fog light mods.


----------



## kevbeans

kevbeans said:


> Fitted my euro rear light so now have twin reverse light units... tomorrow hopefully twin rear double brake lights, reverse and fog light mods.


Just did the twin rear brake lights in about 15 mins, easiest mod ever  . Oh and if anyone fancies doing it I have 4 spare pins which would be enough to do 2 cars, just drop me a pm and I'll post them out FOC.


----------



## mstew

Changed dwytho's top mounts, BYE BYE SQUEAKS!


----------



## uv101

Debadged the arse end (well 80%) and refitted my squeek modded parcel shelf. Even tho I left the shelf over night, the car stinks of silicone!!! 



kevbeans said:


> Fitted my euro rear light so now have twin reverse light units... tomorrow hopefully twin rear double brake lights, reverse and fog light mods.


 Where do people find the euro rear light cluster? Tried German eBay looking for tt Rücklicht but it didn't turn up much. There must be a few cheapies out there!


----------



## kevbeans

uv101 said:


> Where do people find the euro rear light cluster? Tried German eBay looking for tt Rücklicht but it didn't turn up much. There must be a few cheapies out there!


Got mine from German ebay for £40.

Used WAK's guide to full symmetry today and everything worked first time


----------



## X5TUU

kevbeans said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people find the euro rear light cluster? Tried German eBay looking for tt Rücklicht but it didn't turn up much. There must be a few cheapies out there!
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine from German ebay for £40.
> 
> Used WAK's guide to full symmetry today and everything worked first time
Click to expand...

i got mine from ebay.de using tt Rücklicht and got it for £13 delivered as no one bidded on it, and it was about £12delivery lol ... sold it on though on ebay as the Bauertec patch looked better imho


----------



## Stueyturn

Met up with Craig (Cuprabhoy) and collected some goodies 










Had a little mini Misano meet! (Ignore the polo).
Hope Craig doesn't mind me putting this up.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

uv101 said:


> Debadged the arse end (well 80%) and refitted my squeek modded parcel shelf. Even tho I left the shelf over night, the car stinks of silicone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my euro rear light so now have twin reverse light units... tomorrow hopefully twin rear double brake lights, reverse and fog light mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people find the euro rear light cluster? Tried German eBay looking for tt Rücklicht but it didn't turn up much. There must be a few cheapies out there!
Click to expand...

I have a nearly perfect pair, but will only trade for a uk pair or the all red uk one.
Im in sweden so there will be some postage for both of us...

Fredrik


----------



## uv101

Sciroccgtx16v said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debadged the arse end (well 80%) and refitted my squeek modded parcel shelf. Even tho I left the shelf over night, the car stinks of silicone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my euro rear light so now have twin reverse light units... tomorrow hopefully twin rear double brake lights, reverse and fog light mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people find the euro rear light cluster? Tried German eBay looking for tt Rücklicht but it didn't turn up much. There must be a few cheapies out there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a nearly perfect pair, but will only trade for a uk pair or the all red uk one.
> Im in sweden so there will be some postage for both of us...
> 
> Fredrik
Click to expand...

Hi Fredrik, That could work if you want all red as I want all white..... i'll PM you 

Did WAKs double brake light mod this evening. Decided it was easy enough to just solder jumpers onto the bulb :roll:


----------



## Rut7Turner

Very cosy inside now. feel very enclosed.


----------



## Trouble4

put new splitter although old style


----------



## Pugwash69

Looks good. 8)


----------



## roddy

off to fit my Brembo BBK   
( i hope there is not too much pedal travel )


----------



## common fault

Bought Red TT    
Can't wait to pick it up


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Went in for my MOT today on Friday the 13th and the old boy passed with flying colours thank god all that worrying over superstition getting me because I don't believe in it! There are a number of advisories (9) but they are all on areas that I plan on modifying over the coming months anyway so not really an issue. Only one I want to sort out is I need to top up my power steering fluid. Does anyone know where I can get this from?


----------



## Mondo

Stealers will have it in stock.


----------



## roddy

fitted Brembo ( tourag / cayanne ) BBK


----------



## pete_slim

Had the wheels on my QS refurbished and powdercoated graphite grey


----------



## kitcar98

pete_slim said:


> Had the wheels on my QS refurbished and powdercoated graphite grey


Looks nice mate goes well with the roof and spoiler


----------



## common fault

Picked up this


----------



## Avus_TT

common fault said:


> Picked up this


That is very nice. Not usually a fan of red but I can't remember seeing red on red before. Tidy up those alloys for an extra point!


----------



## jamman

Nice Red is where it's at with TTs...

Fitted my winter wheels OZ 18s/Goodyear F1s


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Nice Red is where it's at with TTs...
> 
> Fitted my winter wheels OZ 18s/Goodyear F1s


18's??  :wink: Lets have a pic James

Damien.


----------



## jamman

No :-*


----------



## jamman

18s are near the garage Dammo, decided my silver BBS CHs are going back on in the spring after a break.


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: I thought once you go black you never go back..?? 

Damien.


----------



## common fault

Avus_TT said:


> common fault said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very nice. Not usually a fan of red but I can't remember seeing red on red before. Tidy up those alloys for an extra point!
Click to expand...

Thank you , 
Just picked it up today , wheels to be honest I will keep them as they are over the winter no point of refurbing them as i plan to get different wheels anyway. Will clean them up ofcause , as soon as it will stop raining [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Red on red to be honest havent seen it myself,but I think it's lovely !


----------



## QDog

Today I....... Looked at mine sat on the drive while I accumulate the funds needed to replace the clutch, then I can drive it properly without slip


----------



## Trouble4

Purchased lots of gaskets :: oil pan, valve cover, trans axle also drain plug/crush washer & fluid, oil cooler housing, oil,
drop link bolts, air con hosing split..........

Detailing car today focus on outside touch up inside......

just a good overall check of things...........


----------



## Banker

Made my 3" down pipe for Revo stage2 







































Thank you TTOC


----------



## Banker

jamman said:


> 18s are near the garage Dammo, decided my silver BBS CHs are going back on in the spring after a break.


awesome headlight. very cool!!


----------



## Ian_W

Fitted my 19's and the under tray of death*

*every time I fit the under tray some thing leaks / breaks / gives up!


----------



## pete_slim

Installed my 42DD air intake, bling engine bay screws, new Quattro badge on the back and removed the Quattro badge from the front.


----------



## roddy

Banker said:


> Made my 3" down pipe for Revo stage2
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TTOC


Liking this , dint be shy mate , get some more pics up ,,


----------



## boost22

Banker said:


> Made my 3" down pipe for Revo stage2
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TTOC


Welcome to the forum 

I'd be careful what pictures you put up here matey as some like to rip into kitted up tts and not in a nice way :wink:

Ps a V6 boot spoiler would look ace


----------



## uv101

Won a European rear light........symmetry will be mine


----------



## Trouble4

cleaned it up a bit..... outside, inside, engine bay Head Lights came out better then expected ........

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## roddy

mmmm, nice and clean mate,,  ,,,, i do like that bonett 8)


----------



## sussexbythesea

whanab said:


>


Looks Superb :!: 
Love my Avus but just this sort of pic that makes me think maybe I should have gone for a darker colour :roll:

and of course great wheels too, a chrome finish is still on the list :lol:


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

jamman said:


> 18s are near the garage Dammo, decided my silver BBS CHs are going back on in the spring after a break.


I am getting my first case of TT envy here, it looks so clean and new!


----------



## TTSPORT666

SpunkehMunkey said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18s are near the garage Dammo, decided my silver BBS CHs are going back on in the spring after a break.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my first case of TT envy here, it looks so clean and new!
Click to expand...

Don't give our James tooo many compliments it will go to his head... :wink:

James where are those 18inch wheel shots??.. 

Damien.


----------



## boost22

whanab said:


> cleaned it up a bit..... outside, inside, engine bay Head Lights came out better then expected ........
> 
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Bonnet looks wicked although I bet if someone else had it on their TT it would be slatted and slagged off :-| ???
Haters keep on hating [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## boost22

TTSPORT666 said:


> SpunkehMunkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18s are near the garage Dammo, decided my silver BBS CHs are going back on in the spring after a break.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my first case of TT envy here, it looks so clean and new!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give our James tooo many compliments it will go to his head... :wink:
> 
> James where are those 18inch wheel shots??..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Looks gay


----------



## roddy

" wicked " :? ,, i think the bonnet looks pretty good 8)


----------



## boost22

Yes wicked cool slick beastly aggressive


----------



## roddy

boost22 said:


> Yes wicked cool slick beastly aggressive


wow !!


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes wicked cool slick beastly aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> wow !!
Click to expand...

hoe that is for my bonnet :lol:




























thanks again


----------



## boost22

whanab said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes wicked cool slick beastly aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hoe that is for my bonnet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again
Click to expand...

Whanab those wheels look huge on the back mate  What size are them lol
And again it's a very nice TT keep up the good work


----------



## Trouble4

whanab said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes wicked cool slick beastly aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hoe that is for my bonnet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again
Click to expand...

Whanab those wheels look huge on the back mate  What size are them lol
And again it's a very nice TT keep up the good work [/quote]

first it is not "hoe" :lol: :lol: :lol: it is suppose to be hope :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

the tyres are 235/40/18 but have 20 MM 42DD spacers all around

and the back looks fatter due to the Canadian bumper........

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2836/9767 ... 7484_h.jpg

took some more pic's........... 8)


----------



## boost22

Whanab it's not a hoe so I won't treat it like one :lol:


----------



## Banker

boost22 said:


> Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made my 3" down pipe for Revo stage2
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TTOC
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I'd be careful what pictures you put up here matey as some like to rip into kitted up tts and not in a nice way :wink:
> 
> Ps a V6 boot spoiler would look ace
Click to expand...


----------



## roddy

, now some of the rest of the car,, ( dont be afraid :wink: )


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> , now some of the rest of the car,, ( dont be afraid :wink: )


Roddy why do you want to see the rest matey :roll: :wink:


----------



## roddy

cant help myself,, i love modified cars..  ( anyway, i think youu are being unfair in this instance )


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> cant help myself,, i love modified cars..  ( anyway, i think youu are being unfair in this instance )


I like modified cars too but there's certainly a limit to what modifications ???

Audi TT look alikes no no massive body kits defo a no go IMHO


----------



## Pugwash69

Just put another coat of lacquer on one mirror, and first coat of primer on the other. I'll have to stop at some point before I make the whole car grey.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Got invoiced for my MOT. They charged £60 in labour to change two lightbulbs which is probably a 5 minute job! :lol:


----------



## roddy

SpunkehMunkey said:


> Got invoiced for my MOT. They charged £60 in labour to change two lightbulbs which is probably a 5 minute job! :lol:


it is a little more than 5 minutes,, but no more than 30 mins,,,


----------



## Pugwash69

My wife had a bulb changed for her mot and was charged a hefty additional £4.


----------



## roddy

a headlight bulb alone will cost more than 4 qd, then you have to strip off some of the plastic pannels before it can be fitted, and then back on again.


----------



## Pugwash69

Hers was just a sidelight but regardless, they charged her £4 labour and the price of a sidelight bulb.
I think £60 is taking the piss if that's just labour.


----------



## 50 pennies

just did the wak box awsome


----------



## mstew

Hit 1.8bar boost :/ pretty sure that's wrong/ bad/ actually means a boost leak somehow?


----------



## KimTT

Today I took all of the decals including checkered roof off of the TT spending the day cleaning it!


----------



## Lowfoon

mstew said:


> Hit 1.8bar boost :/ pretty sure that's wrong/ bad/ actually means a boost leak somehow?


Thats alot. Standard turbo?


----------



## boost22

signed in to find a lot of trolling on my posts  even my birthday post :-|


----------



## mstew

Lowfoon said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 1.8bar boost :/ pretty sure that's wrong/ bad/ actually means a boost leak somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats alot. Standard turbo?
Click to expand...

Yeah K03s.... :/ what does your hybrid make?


----------



## roddy

boost22 said:


> signed in to find a lot of trolling on my posts  even my birthday post :-|


huh !! why post if you dont want people to read them, it is an open forum !!! i dont get this " troll " thing :roll:


----------



## roddy

bled the brakes again after BBK fitting,, still too much travel :?


----------



## Sarah_casper

Blacked my headlights  (well the other half did it)



















Sexy!


----------



## roddy

mmm very !!


----------



## spearhunter#2

Sarah_casper said:


> Blacked my headlights  (well the other half did it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy!


Nice! If your other half can be arsed to take them out again, I'd recommend a couple of light coats over the Orange lens too. Subtle yet effective and still flashes as bright as they should...


----------



## Matt B

Sarah_casper said:


> Blacked my headlights  (well the other half did it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy!


Wont be the first time a girls fella decided her headlamps needed modification.


----------



## Sarah_casper

spearhunter#2 said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacked my headlights  (well the other half did it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! If your other half can be arsed to take them out again, I'd recommend a couple of light coats over the Orange lens too. Subtle yet effective and still flashes as bright as they should...
Click to expand...

They were out because he was fitting a voltage regulator for me. I doubt he will ever ever ever take them out again with how long it took!!

Didn't realise could spray the orange lens. Damn.

Thanks though maybe one day


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Spent £1900 in the ttshop, oops.

Big times ahead.


----------



## Pugwash69

Some of their prices are incredible.


----------



## hang your idols

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Spent £1900 in the ttshop, oops.
> 
> Big times ahead.


For what?


----------



## roddy

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Spent £1900 in the ttshop, oops.
> 
> Big times ahead.


this post is pointless ..................................................................................without some pictures !! :lol:


----------



## mstew

Took the front bumper off just to check the bloody MAP sensor dimensions to make my flange for my custom FMIC :/ oh the joy.


----------



## mario_blue_eyes

Headlights looking very nice..


----------



## friktat

today i , walk to home from work because i find difficult to change my starter bottom bolt is so deep i need Harry Potter and magic stick to take of....


----------



## Pugwash69

roddy said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent £1900 in the ttshop, oops.
> 
> Big times ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> this post is pointless ..................................................................................without some pictures !! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## roddy

i think even at current exchange rates that little wad is worth a bit more than 1900qd 8)


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> signed in to find a lot of trolling on my posts  even my birthday post :-|
> 
> 
> 
> huh !! why post if you dont want people to read them, it is an open forum !!! i dont get this " troll " thing :roll:
Click to expand...

Read away by all means but taking the pizz cam on guys and laddet :-|


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> i think even at current exchange rates that little wad is worth a bit more than 1900qd 8)


Could be Zimbabwean dollars, in that case its about tree fiddy


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> bled the brakes again after BBK fitting,, still too much travel :?


what is going on ith your brakes roddy?.

correction WITH 

yes sir three bags full sir


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> what is going on ith your brakes roddy?.


You need to start the sentence with a capital letter and I think you meant "with", not "ith".

HTH.


----------



## boost22

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is going on ith your brakes roddy?.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start the sentence with a capital letter and I think you meant "with", not "ith".
> 
> HTH.
Click to expand...

where does it say i have to use capitals and puntuation marks spandex please direct me there so i can correct my poor grammer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> where does it say i have to use capitals and puntuation marks spandex please direct me there so i can correct my poor grammer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Still no use of capital letters or even rudimentary punctuation. Also, it's "grammar" not "grammar", and it's "punctuation", not "puntuation".

HTH.


----------



## roddy

brian1978 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think even at current exchange rates that little wad is worth a bit more than 1900qd 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Could be Zimbabwean dollars, in that case its about tree fiddy
Click to expand...

ii dont think Zimb dollars have Washingtons face on them. :wink:


----------



## boost22

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where does it say i have to use capitals and puntuation marks spandex please direct me there so i can correct my poor grammer [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Still no use of capital letters or even rudimentary punctuation. Also, it's "grammar" not "grammar", and it's "punctuation", not "puntuation".
> 
> HTH.
Click to expand...

i cant spell and didnt go to school 

P


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where does it say i have to use capitals and puntuation marks spandex please direct me there so i can correct my poor grammer [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Still no use of capital letters or even rudimentary punctuation. Also, it's "grammar" not "grammar", and it's "punctuation", not "puntuation".
> 
> HTH.
Click to expand...

Spandy,, i know it is late, but that is pathetic mate..


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> i cant spell and didnt go to school
> 
> P


It shows. No capitals, no punctuation and missing apostrophes.

HTH.


----------



## boost22

Poor ole spandy getting upset as his B*T***S are not here to support him


----------



## boost22

Good night god bless


----------



## Trouble4

read a lot of junk on and about the TT was not impressed at all but learned at least one thing and a good one

that the author of the article is just that.......

finish buying for work that needs to be done on TT excited to get it all in and orchestrating to get multiple task done.


----------



## jamman

Muxley/Shahid can't help her/himself lol

How's the foot :wink:


----------



## Otley

Today I'm broken down in Sheffield. Air loss from trailer brake control valve. No end of 'booting' seems to be having no noticeable cure yet! If you are in need of a slurp in Steel City or The Peak District, you may have wait a while, sorry.


----------



## Pugwash69

The rain stopped today, so I fitted my newly painted door mirrors. I got a pair off ebay for £60 delivered, in some sort of ugly green, but intact with stems and internals. Cost of diy painting - under £20. They're now graphite to match other bits.

I'm glad I had new mirrors, as both 'king original ones cracked on removal. I suspect mine had never been taken out and were welded in place, much like the rusty bolts. I turfed a resident spider out on it's many heels too.


----------



## spearhunter#2

Pugwash69 said:


> The rain stopped today, so I fitted my newly painted door mirrors. I got a pair off ebay for £60 delivered, in some sort of ugly green, but intact with stems and internals. Cost of diy painting - under £20. They're now graphite to match other bits.
> 
> I'm glad I had new mirrors, as both 'king original ones cracked on removal. I suspect mine had never been taken out and were welded in place, much like the rusty bolts. I turfed a resident spider out on it's many heels too.


Nice one puggy, a lot of your mods really dont float my boat but credit where its due, that does look good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Otley

Pugwash69 said:


> The rain stopped today, so I fitted my newly painted door mirrors. I got a pair off ebay for £60 delivered, in some sort of ugly green, but intact with stems and internals. Cost of diy painting - under £20. They're now graphite to match other bits.
> 
> I'm glad I had new mirrors, as both 'king original ones cracked on removal. I suspect mine had never been taken out and were welded in place, much like the rusty bolts. I turfed a resident spider out on it's many heels too.


Did you not fancy slotting some indicators into them first?


----------



## S12BOS

spearhunter#2 said:


> Pugwash69 wrote:
> The rain stopped today, so I fitted my newly painted door mirrors. I got a pair off ebay for £60 delivered, in some sort of ugly green, but intact with stems and internals. Cost of diy painting - under £20. They're now graphite to match other bits.
> 
> I'm glad I had new mirrors, as both 'king original ones cracked on removal. I suspect mine had never been taken out and were welded in place, much like the rusty bolts. I turfed a resident spider out on it's many heels too.
> 
> IMG_20130918_123315w.jpg
> Did you not fancy slotting some indicators into them first?


Hi Can this be done as i like the indicators on the mirrors i drive an A4 for work and have got used to seeing them


----------



## Otley

Naresh did it and they looked sweeet. I've only seen the pics but it looks BOSS.


----------



## RudeBadger

She flew through her MOT with no advisory's and enjoyed a major service 8)


----------



## jamman

RudeBadger said:


> She flew through her MOT with no advisory's and enjoyed a major service 8)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

Otley TT QS said:


> Did you not fancy slotting some indicators into them first?


I considered it briefly but it's beyond me. I don't think I'd be able to cut the slots accurately enough with the tools I have.


----------



## mstew

Figured out how to use the laser machine at work again to add a personal touch to my next mod


----------



## boost22

Was sent this picture today but he's not telling me where it's from?. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Looks better than the cover thing on ebay.


----------



## Pugwash69

boost22 said:


> Was sent this picture today but he's not telling me where it's from?. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Looks better than the cover thing on ebay.


Looks like the first three results I saw on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Parts-Accessori ... rol+switch


----------



## boost22

Pugwash69 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was sent this picture today but he's not telling me where it's from?. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Looks better than the cover thing on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the first three results I saw on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Parts-Accessori ... rol+switch
Click to expand...

Thanks pugwash but they all
Fit:
Audi Q7 2007-2012
Audi R8 2008-2012
Audi A6 2006-2010
Audi S6 2007-2010
Audi TT 2008-2009
Audi S4 2001-2007
Audi A4 2001-2007


----------



## Pugwash69

Yeah but I bet they can be made to fit a mk1. I stuck a mk2 dsg gear knob in mine last week and nothing suggested it would fit.

In fact, at less than £9 delivered I'll try one myself. How's that?


----------



## boost22

Pugwash69 said:


> Yeah but I bet they can be made to fit a mk1. I stuck a mk2 dsg gear knob in mine last week and nothing suggested it would fit.


Cheers pugwash, for that price I'll get one and see what can be done  
Do you have a picky of the DGS knob fitted. :lol: and I do mean on the car 

Many thanks


----------



## kevbeans

Spent £1100 on a service, n75 valve and various other engine related bits  but at least I now know the engine is in tip top shape. So that's the interior and engine sorted, suspension next...


----------



## Pugwash69

boost22 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I bet they can be made to fit a mk1. I stuck a mk2 dsg gear knob in mine last week and nothing suggested it would fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers pugwash, for that price I'll get one and see what can be done
> Do you have a picky of the DGS knob fitted. :lol: and I do mean on the car
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...

Yep a thread titled "two into one does fit" if you can find it. I have a manual mk1 so it's not what you'd do for a mk1 dsg I imagine. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=398041&p=2944305


----------



## boost22

Pugwash69 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I bet they can be made to fit a mk1. I stuck a mk2 dsg gear knob in mine last week and nothing suggested it would fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers pugwash, for that price I'll get one and see what can be done
> Do you have a picky of the DGS knob fitted. :lol: and I do mean on the car
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep a thread titled "two into one does fit" if you can find it. I have a manual mk1 so it's not what you'd do for a mk1 dsg I imagine. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=398041&p=2944305
Click to expand...

It's actually nice I'll give you that pugwash, bored of the mk1 knob so I would try something new me self just like the mirror switch I am going to try do this myself as I've read that there is only one screw holding the whole door panel on which is hidden behind the chrome cover so worth a shot just to be different. 

Tah


----------



## Pugwash69

It might even just be a case of pulling the cap off and sticking it on the mk1 switch. I don't know how they fit.


----------



## boost22

Just had a look on ebay and the mk1 looks very similar but the connections are different so here's hoping  
Also ordered the ebay one


----------



## ladybayimp

Replaced my front left ABS sensor. Many thanks to Jim - freegeek for his write up: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148413&hilit=abs+sensors - mine too needed a bit of brute force and dismantling to get the old one out!


----------



## Otley

Recieved my countersunk washer and bolt engine bay kit from Brendan. Top quality fasteners and easy to follow instructions.  Friendly correspondence, speedy delivery, top buy.
Going to fit 'em this weekend after MOT.


----------



## mstew

Measured the turbo outlet size with a vernier, now I'm 1 pipe away from fitting my custom FMIC


----------



## redsilverblue

Had a flat tire this morning :? 









So bought and replaced both rear tires


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Had a flat tire this morning :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bought and replaced both rear tires


Jesus Christ minge bag - that was well past it's sell by date lol.

Another nice avatar hun


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a flat tire this morning :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bought and replaced both rear tires
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ minge bag - that was well past it's sell by date lol.
> 
> Another nice avatar hun
Click to expand...

Haha, I blame the camber - it's difficult to see the wear 

Minge bag :lol: Love it! :lol: :-*


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Another nice avatar hun


Glad it's not just me that noticed......... mingebag :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice avatar hun
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's not just me that noticed......... mingebag :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

.......I was just walking past the car, eating a cookie


----------



## Skeee

redsilverblue said:


> .......I was just walking past the car, eating a cookie


 Sure I've posted this link before? :? 




So here's another.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Received my s2000 k&n cone filter, I didn't expect it to be so HUGE!

Will be fitting and making my own heat shield and support bar for the cone.


----------



## Mondo

redsilverblue said:


> Had a flat tire this morning ...


Sorry, did you say something? Think my mind may have wandered... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Received my s2000 k&n cone filter, I didn't expect it to be so HUGE!
> 
> Will be fitting and making my own heat shield and support bar for the cone.


Enjoy the hideous chuffing and blowing and wheezing..I am changing my 42DD intake for my VTDA again, 2000 miles of high speed hour upon hour wheezing and ive had my open fill of open induction for life.. :wink:

Today i am enjoying the delights of Sanfran...Seen some nice cars this morning...Really nicely done R32 decked on bbs wheels and major nice exhaust system..my god they sound awesome..  And a nice shelby mustang. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...I am changing my 42DD intake for my VTDA again, 2000 miles of high speed hour upon hour wheezing and ive had my open fill of open induction for life.. :wink: ...


Except for your next visit to the Powerstation, eh? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## pete_slim

I am watching the mechanic wield, a big hammer, scaffold pipe and blow torch as part of his tool kit as he attempts to get my old knackered wheel bearing off the car..


----------



## TTSPORT666

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice avatar hun
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's not just me that noticed......... mingebag :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......I was just walking past the car, eating a cookie
Click to expand...

In the words of zoolander " its not easy being really, really, really, ridiculously good looking". :wink: Just another day looking cute eating another cookie..lol

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am changing my 42DD intake for my VTDA again, 2000 miles of high speed hour upon hour wheezing and ive had my open fill of open induction for life.. :wink: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for your next visit to the Powerstation, eh? [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

  Something tells me i am going to need more than a 42DD intake kit this year.. :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

You better pull finger and visit Snow Performance beforehand then, D.


----------



## Otley

Took qS for MOT.
Straight through, no advisories.  
Going to have a bite to eat and then fit my new engine washer and bolt kit.


----------



## Jay-225

redsilverblue said:


> Had a flat tire this morning :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bought and replaced both rear tires


Wow you are lucky there love 

What tyres were they as i have only really seen that on cheap budget tyres , the sidewalls split sue to being low profile and made out of poop...

Agree on the Avatar pic being Nice! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Otley

Engine bay fasteners fitted. Looks tidy and finished off under there now. 
Didn't think I'd like the free black screws for the gear lever surround, supplied with the kit but once fitted they look real nice!
Top marks Brendan, top quality kit. 
Think I might invest in an Orbit Ring while I'm still in the 'tinkering mood.'


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am changing my 42DD intake for my VTDA again, 2000 miles of high speed hour upon hour wheezing and ive had my open fill of open induction for life.. :wink: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for your next visit to the Powerstation, eh? [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think this is turning into a battle of wallets :roll:

Are you both going to be in stage 2? :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

Think I'll be the only one man enough to go on the rollers with a hybrid. :wink: So no, maybe not, Brian. 

Still, in a group of one, I'm guaranteed to win! 

And come last...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am changing my 42DD intake for my VTDA again, 2000 miles of high speed hour upon hour wheezing and ive had my open fill of open induction for life.. :wink: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for your next visit to the Powerstation, eh? [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think this is turning into a battle of wallets :roll:
> 
> Are you both going to be in stage 2? :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Na ,its not about chequebook tuning John...Just exploiting what we have, on a more basic stage 2 Damo/Mondo level. That's the fun.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Ian_W

Managed to get my seized coilover platform moving enough to get them both level, waxed my wheels ready for winter and washed the car


----------



## roddy

how did you manage that,, i used heat on my rear adj but obv cant do that on the coilies,, did you just use plenty of wd 40 and just keep working it.......


----------



## Ian_W

roddy said:


> how did you manage that,, i used heat on my rear adj but obv cant do that on the coilies,, did you just use plenty of wd 40 and just keep working it.......


I used something called 'Plusgas' - much better than WD40, you can get it from Motorworld.

Sadly mine is still not 'free', still requires a hammer hitting the C spanner to get it moving but I'm certain there is crap caught behind the adjuster so no amount of penetrating fluid will help 

The locking ring will spin freely by hand.

Threads are all ok to..










Want to take it off and strip it but maybe a job for next year now I think.


----------



## roddy

yes i know plusgas,, guess it is just try try and try again :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Looking forward to cleaning the qs today, haven't had a chance since coming back from france, and my work trip to the usa. Also cannot wait to regain a bit of piece and quiet with the refit of my lovely colour coded VTDA, the 42DD open induction intake is too childish and noisy for me full time. The only sound should be that of my deep burbling blueflame.  You live and learn. 
Also will trial fit one of my LM's with the help of Sukh's borrowed 15mm adapter, exiting stuff.

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Looking forward to cleaning the qs today, haven't had a chance since coming back from france, and my work trip to the usa. Also cannot wait to regain a bit of piece and quiet with the refit of my lovely colour coded VTDA, the 42DD open induction intake is too childish and noisy for me full time. The only sound should be that of my deep burbling blueflame.  You live and learn.
> Also will trial fit one of my LM's with the help of Sukh's borrowed 15mm adapter, exiting stuff.
> 
> Damien.


I didn't think the 42DD would last a lot longer... :lol:

Welcome back VTDA 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to cleaning the qs today, haven't had a chance since coming back from france, and my work trip to the usa. Also cannot wait to regain a bit of piece and quiet with the refit of my lovely colour coded VTDA, the 42DD open induction intake is too childish and noisy for me full time. The only sound should be that of my deep burbling blueflame.  You live and learn.
> Also will trial fit one of my LM's with the help of Sukh's borrowed 15mm adapter, exiting stuff.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the 42DD would last a lot longer... :lol:
> 
> Welcome back VTDA
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I think you saw that one coming John..  No more bloody loud asthmatic squirrel noises for me... 

Damien.


----------



## glmec

Cleaned the cars. Wak boxed the tt, now sounding much better. Just ordered a pipercross panel filter off ebay. TT off for its mot in morning so fingers crossed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

done the rear camber,,, -1.75 deg


----------



## kazinak

roddy said:


> done the rear camber,,, -1.75 deg


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Jay-225 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a flat tire this morning :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bought and replaced both rear tires
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are lucky there love
> 
> What tyres were they as i have only really seen that on cheap budget tyres , the sidewalls split sue to being low profile and made out of shit...
> 
> Agree on the Avatar pic being Nice! :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

They weren't any known brand so likely were economy ones. They were used for waaaay too long, I bought the car with those tires on and that was in Feb 2012  It completely ruined my morning that day so my man decided to treat me and arragend a cambelt/water pump/tensioner/termostat/engine oil and gear box oil change to be done tomorrow  Happy days, what else a girl could ask for :lol:


----------



## kevbeans

Took the tt to the lakes for a bit of a blast after its recent service and replacement engine bits. Car is running great now, really looking forward to getting it mapped once all the suspension bits are on. Best bit of the day must have been the blast home down the motorway following a stunning girl I saw coming out of a petrol station who got in an orange modded rs focus. My other half woke up to me doing XXXmph down the motorway then realised which car we were behind :evil:


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to cleaning the qs today, haven't had a chance since coming back from france, and my work trip to the usa. Also cannot wait to regain a bit of piece and quiet with the refit of my lovely colour coded VTDA, the 42DD open induction intake is too childish and noisy for me full time. The only sound should be that of my deep burbling blueflame.  You live and learn.
> Also will trial fit one of my LM's with the help of Sukh's borrowed 15mm adapter, exiting stuff.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the 42DD would last a lot longer... :lol:
> 
> Welcome back VTDA
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you saw that one coming John..  No more bloody loud asthmatic squirrel noises for me...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Think I saw that one coming the day you fitted it ;-)

It did look the part though, as well as being very well designed and made, I loved the quality, but knew it would be too loud for me and you eventually...

Best you get the WM sorted

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Think I'll be the only one man enough to go on the rollers with a hybrid. :wink: So no, maybe not, Brian.
> 
> Still, in a group of one, I'm guaranteed to win!
> 
> And come last...


Will be seriously watching you with this Mondo, it's the way I will go when the time is right 

Roll on RR day 2014...

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Converted2VW

Fixed a vacuum leak near the N149. A plastic T broke due to old age i guess.
So my check engine light is off now


----------



## Swiffty

Today I took mine for a burn, nothing better than a bright sunny day music and a drive in Anguz my TT :O)


----------



## boost22

redsilverblue said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a flat tire this morning :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bought and replaced both rear tires
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are lucky there love
> 
> What tyres were they as i have only really seen that on cheap budget tyres , the sidewalls split sue to being low profile and made out of shit...
> 
> Agree on the Avatar pic being Nice! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't any known brand so likely were economy ones. They were used for waaaay too long, I bought the car with those tires on and that was in Feb 2012  It completely ruined my morning that day so my man decided to treat me and arragend a cambelt/water pump/tensioner/termostat/engine oil and gear box oil change to be done tomorrow  Happy days, what else a girl could ask for :lol:
Click to expand...

What else Hmmm hmmmmmmm scratching his head :lol:

Talk about going down low hahaha

To be able to use the correct grammar like thermostat and not termostat lol hahaha, tyres not tires LOL arragend or arranged [smiley=book2.gif]  or was it a phone error [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## uv101

Today I cleaned some more........

I'm sure I'll get bored soon!!!  Never used a claybar and detailing spray before on top of a decent polish and canuba wax until this car and I'm well impressed with the results. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll be the only one man enough to go on the rollers with a hybrid. :wink: So no, maybe not, Brian.
> 
> Still, in a group of one, I'm guaranteed to win!
> 
> And come last...
> 
> 
> 
> Will be seriously watching you with this Mondo, it's the way I will go when the time is right
> 
> Roll on RR day 2014...
> 
> John
> 
> With you there John...think all three of us will have our own Hybrid stage 3 competition in a few years time. I would love to have a hybrid that gives me much more usable torque in the midrange. Masses of homework to do on that subject. Still for now would be false economy and rude to not use the k04 on my relatively low mileage car. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## uv101

Obtained symmetry.........almost!!!

Took about an hour of T-Cut and various compounds to get the offside looking anything like as polished as the nearside but it was worth it


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll be the only one man enough to go on the rollers with a hybrid. :wink: So no, maybe not, Brian.
> 
> Still, in a group of one, I'm guaranteed to win!
> 
> And come last...
> 
> 
> 
> Will be seriously watching you with this Mondo, it's the way I will go when the time is right
> 
> Roll on RR day 2014...
> 
> John
> 
> With you there John...think all three of us will have our own Hybrid stage 3 competition in a few years time. I would love to have a hybrid that gives me much more usable torque in the midrange. Masses of homework to do on that subject. Still for now would be false economy and rude to not use the k04 on my relatively low mileage car. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes Damien, think you are right on both counts, I won't be touching the turbo until I've had my money's worth out of this one :wink:

Down pipe and FMIC before that happens, should be back on car spending in the new year, the house is just a money pit at the moment... :?

John


----------



## Mondo

Well, TBH my hand has been forced slightly with that [smiley=furious3.gif] Creations Motorsport TIP. Can't get it off - at least, not while the turbo's still attached to the manifold - and the TIP has popped off the adapter twice now, so the only alternative is a replacement turbo. And if it's gonna come off and be replaced, why not throw a little more wedge at it for a hybrid?

If I'm feeling brave/stupid I might try this weekend with the strap wrench I bought to get that adapter off. But I suspect it'll only come off at leisure once the turbo itself has been removed from the car.

Still, I quite fancy 300bhp or so.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Well, TBH my hand has been forced slightly with that [smiley=furious3.gif] Creations Motorsport TIP. Can't get it off - at least, not while the turbo's still attached to the manifold - and the TIP has popped off the adapter twice now, so the only alternative is a replacement turbo. And if it's gonna come off and be replaced, why not throw a little more wedge at it for a hybrid?
> 
> If I'm feeling brave/stupid I might try this weekend with the strap wrench I bought to get that adapter off. But I suspect it'll only come off at leisure once the turbo itself has been removed from the car.
> 
> Still, I quite fancy 300bhp or so.


What have you gone for Mondo?

I can't believe how much grief that tip has caused you, so glad mine never went on  what tip you going for on the hybrid?

Be good to see 300+ after the sultan has worked his magic 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Well, TBH my hand has been forced slightly with that [smiley=furious3.gif] Creations Motorsport TIP. Can't get it off - at least, not while the turbo's still attached to the manifold - and the TIP has popped off the adapter twice now, so the only alternative is a replacement turbo. And if it's gonna come off and be replaced, why not throw a little more wedge at it for a hybrid?
> 
> If I'm feeling brave/stupid I might try this weekend with the strap wrench I bought to get that adapter off. But I suspect it'll only come off at leisure once the turbo itself has been removed from the car.
> 
> Still, I quite fancy 300bhp or so.


That adapter is a sign from god to go hybrid Mondo.. :wink: Be interesting to see what hybrid you will go for. Surely it will transform the car. Choose wisely though. I will be researching the subject soon. Personally i would like to achieve much more usable mid range torque and power. My gearing is different in the qs and i am sure it is not helping lack of lower down and mid range grunt. Its all happening so high up at the moment. I cannot fathom how people are satisfied with a big turbo setup without stroking their engines? For me its all about the usable midrange. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, TBH my hand has been forced slightly with that [smiley=furious3.gif] Creations Motorsport TIP. Can't get it off - at least, not while the turbo's still attached to the manifold - and the TIP has popped off the adapter twice now, so the only alternative is a replacement turbo. And if it's gonna come off and be replaced, why not throw a little more wedge at it for a hybrid?
> 
> If I'm feeling brave/stupid I might try this weekend with the strap wrench I bought to get that adapter off. But I suspect it'll only come off at leisure once the turbo itself has been removed from the car.
> 
> Still, I quite fancy 300bhp or so.
> 
> 
> 
> That adapter is a sign from god to go hybrid Mondo.. :wink: Be interesting to see what hybrid you will go for. Surely it will transform the car. Choose wisely though. I will be researching the subject soon. Personally i would like to achieve much more usable mid range torque and power. My gearing is different in the qs and i am sure it is not helping lack of lower down and mid range grunt. Its all happening so high up at the moment. I cannot fathom how people are satisfied with a big turbo setup without stroking their engines? For me its all about the usable midrange.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Ditto on that Damien, it's got to be useable in daily life

I will have to have a look at the QS gearing, I was not aware it was different, hope it's better than the QS clutch :roll:

John


----------



## Trouble4

just working on basic repairs and some tlc........... 8)


----------



## mike225

Well not exactly today but this comming saturday ive got this carbon kevlar clutch and flywheel being fitted, which is well needed i assure you


----------



## GoTeamGb2012




----------



## TomQS

Gave the interior a good clean..until the mrs got in with dirty shoes.. :twisted:










Gotta love the QS.


----------



## Peeunit

Managed to chase a Mclaren P1 Prototype down to a Shell Garage. AMAZING


----------



## TTSPORT666

Peeunit said:


> Managed to chase a Mclaren P1 Prototype down to a Shell Garage. AMAZING


Awesome.. 

Today i couldn't believe how much enjoyable my qs sounds without that god awful loud 42DD intake...no more pisshing sucking, whinning...well only from the girlfriend but not from the intake... :lol: VTDA all the way...  Class, again you live and learn.

Saw me old bud and 2012 RR competitor Chris, AKA Rudebadger at the local shell petrol station. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Peeunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to chase a Mclaren P1 Prototype down to a Shell Garage. AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome..
> 
> Today i couldn't believe how much enjoyable my qs sounds without that god awful loud 42DD intake...no more pisshing sucking, whinning...well only from the girlfriend but not from the intake... :lol: VTDA all the way...  Class, again you live and learn.
> 
> Saw me old bud and 2012 RR competitor Chris, AKA Rudebadger at the local shell petrol station.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Were you in the qS mate if so I bet you had to slow down for him to catch up


----------



## fishchicken

Today I got my driver's side window regulator replaced at my local garage.

Only realised when I got home that when I try to close it it goes half way, then down, then up, then down, then up before it closes 

I also removed my dodgy headlight switch to try to fix it, but ended up breaking it, so ordered a replacement from Ebay!

I gave it a nice wash and polish too.

So at least now I can drive my TT again after a few days with a locked open window, but unfortunately I cant drive it at night!!


----------



## brian1978

fishchicken said:


> Today I got my driver's side window regulator replaced at my local garage.
> 
> Only realised when I got home that when I try to close it it goes half way, then down, then up, then down, then up before it closes
> 
> I also removed my dodgy headlight switch to try to fix it, but ended up breaking it, so ordered a replacement from Ebay!
> 
> I gave it a nice wash and polish too.
> 
> So at least now I can drive my TT again after a few days with a locked open window, but unfortunately I cant drive it at night!!


You need to do a window reset m8, it's in your handbook, or just Google it :mrgreen:


----------



## fishchicken

I have read about on here before actually!

Thanks *again* Brian!

Afraid it doesn't seem to work though 

It goes down fine, then on it's way up it goes about 3/4 up, then down by a quarter, then if I click up again it does the same, then on the third time it stays in the 3/4 position, then goes up from there, weird.


----------



## Trouble4

fishchicken said:


> I have read about on here before actually!
> 
> Thanks *again* Brian!
> 
> Afraid it doesn't seem to work though
> 
> It goes down fine, then on it's way up it goes about 3/4 up, then down by a quarter, then if I click up again it does the same, then on the third time it stays in the 3/4 position, then goes up from there, weird.


welcome to a Audi......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

4 hours changed a clamp around .......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

better days ahead......


----------



## mrzzr1200

Found that I need a new rear abs sensor


----------



## TomQS

Fitted a Bailey DV30 after my standard one dying..

Sounds great


----------



## kazinak




----------



## redsilverblue

Got bummed this morning [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] My third non-fault insurance claim :? [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]



















Just when I thought my car was in a mint condition [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Not sure if I can blame karma as people causing the accidents are very nice and always admit their fault :roll:


----------



## Mondo

redsilverblue said:


> Got bummed this morning ...


 

Probably too busy looking at your avatar pic. :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got bummed this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too busy looking at your avatar pic. :wink:
Click to expand...

I asked him if he didn't see me, he said 'no'   :lol:


----------



## roddy

masoginist :? ( or more )


----------



## Mondo

redsilverblue said:


> I asked him if he didn't see me, he said 'no'   :lol:


Yeah, right. Did he have a pulse? He saw you. :wink:


----------



## mullum

roddy said:


> masoginist :? ( or more )


Learn to spell thicko


----------



## Banker

Change my seat to Sportor CS


----------



## mstew

Banker said:


> Change my seat to Sportor CS


Very nice  think they'd look better in my TT though..


----------



## Typhhon

Another new battery...was having a right moan till I realised the last was in 2007. 
The original Audi one only lasted 3 and a bit years.
Also did the 328......BMW branded battery 2002 lasted 11 years and to be honest still had more poke than the TT one power roof and all. Not bad for a daily driver.
Ready for winter now.... :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

redsilverblue said:


> Got bummed this morning [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] My third non-fault insurance claim :? [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought my car was in a mint condition [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Not sure if I can blame karma as people causing the accidents are very nice and always admit their fault :roll:


Ouch! Getting bumped would be bad enough - but to get "bummed" too - brings a tear to the eye just thinking about it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I can only imagine you were parked in front of a very large grassy bank for him not to have seen you, or wonder if green is just a really unlucky colour to have?


----------



## TomQS

Received this to fit...










From what ive read they are a waste of money. Oh well.. :lol:


----------



## viakruzis

Banker said:


> Change my seat to Sportor CS


Wow, they look incredible. I prefer those to the pole position ones sincerely.

Did they come with the proper rails to install?


----------



## Mondo

TomQS said:


> Received this to fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what ive read they are a waste of money. Oh well.. :lol:


Nice. Not sure where you'll put the keyboard - on the engine cover? - but the mouse can probably be rerouted behind the coolant overflow bottle.


----------



## fishchicken

Today I received a new headlight switch, installed it only to find the headlight still didn't work, so I took it to halfords to get a new bulb, and it worked fine...

...so my rating of VW Midlands garage has gone down somewhat considering when I took it in for a service last week and asked them to change the bulb, they told me "nothing wrong with the bulb, you might want to get a new switch"

Grrr, £30 wasted


----------



## TT Boycie

Managed to get a set of comps with Michelin tyres 6mm tread for £200


----------



## mullum

Sweet  Need a refurb ?
We're they from a guy in Brighton ?


----------



## boost22

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got bummed this morning [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] My third non-fault insurance claim :? [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought my car was in a mint condition [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Not sure if I can blame karma as people causing the accidents are very nice and always admit their fault :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Getting bumped would be bad enough - but to get "bummed" too - brings a tear to the eye just thinking about it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I can only imagine you were parked in front of a very large grassy bank for him not to have seen you, or wonder if green is just a really unlucky colour to have?
Click to expand...

The second picture looks like a reverse job up the wall or high curb to me :roll:


----------



## brian1978

TomQS said:


> Received this to fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what ive read they are a waste of money. Oh well.. :lol:


From what I read the whole car is a waste of money, but we love them anyway .

Screw what "they" say m8. :wink:


----------



## uv101

brian1978 said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this to fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what ive read they are a waste of money. Oh well.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read the whole car is a waste of money, but we love them anyway .
> 
> Screw what "they" say m8. :wink:
Click to expand...

I've had 1 on pretty much every car and bike I've had for the last 10 years.

Definitely change the induction noise although not as much on this car.
probably makes more of a difference with a better exhaust.

saves a few quid at service time and makes you smile knowing its there! Costs less than a curry for 2...stay in 1 night instead of going out means if was free     :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum

Are you supposed to wash them out from time to time, or apply oil or anything ?


----------



## uv101

redsilverblue said:


> Got bummed this morning [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


I heard it can make you deaf!! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## brian1978

mullum said:


> Are you supposed to wash them out from time to time, or apply oil or anything ?


You can, but I wouldn't. You get kits to clean k&n filters. I've seen mixed opinions of them. Unless they get really dirty I leave them alone.


----------



## mullum

Well mines actually a Pipercross (thanks again Duggy) but same same ..


----------



## uv101

mullum said:


> Are you supposed to wash them out from time to time, or apply oil or anything ?


Wash and oil every 150 years or 200,000,000 miles or something like that.......

the one on my bike had been neglected for years (was a BMC but same diff) I hoovered (or dysoned or vaxed) it (yes I did read that thread) then washed it in the sink and oiled it. Was back like new!

Before

















After


----------



## TTSPORT666

Went to drop some stuff off at the airline security company car park before my flight back to the usa tomorrow...OCD kicked in and had ended up polishing the whole car.. :lol:  Sorry for crap blackberry phone pic..

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

uv101 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to wash them out from time to time, or apply oil or anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wash and oil every 150 years or 200,000,000 miles or something like that.......
> 
> the one on my bike had been neglected for years (was a BMC but same diff) I hoovered (or dysoned or vaxed) it (yes I did read that thread) then washed it in the sink and oiled it. Was back like new!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
Click to expand...

Surprised how your poor V6 managed to breath...some serious honeycomb bee hive looking filter dirt going on there..  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## uv101

Believe it or not, that filter was on my GSXR1000. Had a full yoshi system on it too. Went like absolute shit off a stick even with the filthy filter.

Got a new K&N for the V6


----------



## M18NTT

MOT today. Passed OK but with a couple of advisories for slightly pitted discs front and rear. Hoping to change these out fairly soon anyway with a Brembo kit so no worries. I still find sitting waiting for the test to be done like sitting at the dentist.


----------



## Otley

Fitted my Orbit gear lever ring. Just waiting for a bit of darkness now to see how it looks. Doddle to fit but once it was all buttoned down, I found one of the rubber bungs that the astray locates into rolling around the passenger footwell... Ar$e. Oh well, gives me something to do one rainy day eh!


----------



## Skeee

uv101 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to wash them out from time to time, or apply oil or anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wash and oil every 150 years or 200,000,000 miles or something like that.......
> 
> the one on my bike had been neglected for years (was a BMC but same diff) I hoovered (*or Dysoned or Vaxed*) it (_*yes I did read that thread*_) then washed it in the sink and oiled it. Was back like new!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho' be very careful oiling filters before the MAF as if over oiled then oil on the MAF will damage it.

Oh, and today I.........
sheared a half inch drive extension bar undoing a wheel nut! Thanks very much Mr tyre/wheel mechanic!


----------



## mrzzr1200

Changed my rear abs sensor, tools and ramp courtesy of my local garage


----------



## droopsnoot

Finally changed my dipstick tube today. Broke it a little bit when changing the thermostat four or five years ago, then made it worse a few weeks ago when swapping a breather pipe, and it was chucking oil out. Bought one of eBay and spent a week thinking about how best to attack the job, how much of a fight the bottom bit would put up. Bit the bullet this morning, bottom bit lifted straight off with no bother, done in five minutes. Now on to the rear ARB drop link that has a little play.


----------



## Ian_W

Gliptone'd the leather


----------



## Pugwash69

Did three laps of Silverstone today, in a helicopter! Even had the controls for one lap.


----------



## roddy




----------



## mullum

Otley TT QS said:


> Fitted my Orbit gear lever ring. Just waiting for a bit of darkness now to see how it looks. Doddle to fit but once it was all buttoned down, I found one of the rubber bungs that the astray locates into rolling around the passenger footwell... Ar$e. Oh well, gives me something to do one rainy day eh!


If you fit angel eyes or drl's you can wire them instead of the sidelights and have your orbit always on ;-) 
Just a pita having to turn them on and off all the time.

Love my orbit ring, would like a little ring of red LEDs around the inside (underneath) the gear knob too (a la Osir orbit knob).


----------



## TT Boycie

Bought a mk2 V6 roadster


----------



## roddy

TT Boycie said:


> Bought a mk2 V6 roadster


enjoy 8)


----------



## peter-ss

...drove the TT for the first time after two weeks of travelling around Italy in this!










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mullum

Eeeew


----------



## Trouble4

sorted out a lot of products tomorrow sorting out a shed....LOL :lol:


----------



## Banker

viakruzis said:


> Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change my seat to Sportor CS
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, they look incredible. I prefer those to the pole position ones sincerely.
> 
> Did they come with the proper rails to install?
Click to expand...

I used the universal rail modify with small modify bro 8)


----------



## roddy

peter-ss said:


> ...drove the TT for the first time after two weeks of travelling around Italy in this!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


i would love to drive around Italy,,, even in that !!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Otley

mullum said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my Orbit gear lever ring. Just waiting for a bit of darkness now to see how it looks. Doddle to fit but once it was all buttoned down, I found one of the rubber bungs that the astray locates into rolling around the passenger footwell... Ar$e. Oh well, gives me something to do one rainy day eh!
Click to expand...

If you fit angel eyes or drl's you can wire them instead of the sidelights and have your orbit always on ;-) 
Just a pita having to turn them on and off all the time.

Love my orbit ring, would like a little ring of red LEDs around the inside (underneath) the gear knob too (a la Osir orbit knob).

Never been a big fan of DRL's my friend and I think the qS gear knob is awesome as it is. I think the next mod' will be a Pipercross filter, service in 400 miles just came up on dash so it's a perfect opportunity. 
Orbit ring looks real nice, compliments dials and dash'.


----------



## mullum

mullum said:


> If you fit angel eyes or drl's you can wire them instead of the sidelights and have your orbit always on ;-)
> Just a pita having to turn them on and off all the time.
> Love my orbit ring, would like a little ring of red LEDs around the inside (underneath) the gear knob too (a la Osir orbit knob).





Otley TT QS said:


> Never been a big fan of DRL's my friend and I think the qS gear knob is awesome as it is. I think the next mod' will be a Pipercross filter, service in 400 miles just came up on dash so it's a perfect opportunity.
> Orbit ring looks real nice, compliments dials and dash'.


I'm not a fan of drl's either, and I also like the QS knob.
But I like ccfl angel eyes and I think the Osir knob looks cool too. Not going to fit it though, just like the glowing ring around the knob. I was referring to the idea of modding my own knob (carbon fibre) to having a glow eminate from below. Not going to happen though.
It is possible, of course, to wire the orbit ring to an ignition live so it's always on. Not that you'd want that.


----------



## Otley

Modding the carbon knob sounds like a right task. You could have it just how you wanted it though!
I'm just thinking about clear corners now. Subtle yet effective.


----------



## mullum

Yeah that's an absolute must ! An alternative is to tint them, much cheaper, looks great and still nice and bright.


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> I would love to drive around Italy, even in that ! :lol:


 It's over rated. :roll:


----------



## roddy

maybe Wiggins and Froome would agree with you, and lookng at the conditions today i can understand.. :?


----------



## uv101

Today I fitted the LED fog lamp bulb behind the clear lens. Interesting although I have a load resistor ready to fit, it didn't throw up a warning on the dash so I didn't need fit it! I also made the alarm chirp when it's armed, the doors lock at 15mph and unlock on key removal and played with the Bose/non Bose EQ to see if I could get a bit more bass out of the system. I ended up leaving on the Bose setting as I couldn't really detect any more bass on non Bose!


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> Maybe Wiggins and Froome would agree with you, and looking at the conditions today I can understand. :?


 I've cycled there too and that _was _scary!


----------



## TTSPORT666

peter-ss said:


> ...drove the TT for the first time after two weeks of travelling around Italy in this!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 :lol: Holy mother of troll batman....that is fooking ugly.... 

Today i walked around here in New jersey usa, saw some nice audi's including sweet RS6 v8 and then a few american hotrods..  big blocks and V8's everywhere love it.

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Damien it's like you're being lured to 6 or 8 cylinders - don't fight it...it's the universe!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> Damien it's like you're being lured to 6 or 8 cylinders - don't fight it...it's the universe!!!


Ha ha...5 would very much do Craig, with a turbo bolted to it. :wink: Yes i am an absolute certified petrol head no getting away from it.

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damien it's like you're being lured to 6 or 8 cylinders - don't fight it...it's the universe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha...5 would very much do Craig, with a turbo bolted to it. :wink: Yes i am an absolute certified petrol head no getting away from it.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I had a Toledo V5 for 4 years and the noise of the V5 sounds very n i c e! Pop a turbo on that and holy guacamole and you're driving a mk1 RS with an OEM QS twist.

Will drop you a PM


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damien it's like you're being lured to 6 or 8 cylinders - don't fight it...it's the universe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha...5 would very much do Craig, with a turbo bolted to it. :wink: Yes i am an absolute certified petrol head no getting away from it.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a Toledo V5 for 4 years and the noise of the V5 sounds very n i c e! Pop a turbo on that and holy guacamole and you're driving a mk1 RS with an OEM QS twist.
> 
> Will drop you a PM
Click to expand...

Erm no offence Craig but erm.. i will give the Seat Toledo stealth idea a miss... :lol: Call me Mr fussy but i don't want to have to drive with a bag over my head. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Haha - was a good car but you're right they don't look great. Always had to wear a shirt , tie and an ear piece to pretend it was a company car!!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> Haha - was a good car but you're right they don't look great. Always had to wear a shirt , tie and an ear piece to pretend it was a company car!!!!


 :lol: :lol: Nice Craig..

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

Thought I'd try some red piping around the grille. The plastic ledge is the exact width of the piping around the lower and sides, but not the top. I'm not entirely convinced this will stick in place, despite cleaning it down and drying before hand. I might add some across the top edge if it sticks.


----------



## mstew

Pugwash69 said:


> Thought I'd try some red piping around the grille. The plastic ledge is the exact width of the piping around the lower and sides, but not the top. I'm not entirely convinced this will stick in place, despite cleaning it down and drying before hand. I might add some across the top edge if it sticks.


I THINK I like that..... got a better picture from a bit further away?


----------



## Skeee

mstew said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try some red piping around the grille. The plastic ledge is the exact width of the piping around the lower and sides, but not the top. I'm not entirely convinced this will stick in place, despite cleaning it down and drying before hand. I might add some across the top edge if it sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK I like that..... got a better picture from a bit further away?
Click to expand...

 A mile perhaps. :lol:

_Don't like it!_


----------



## Pugwash69

mstew said:


> I THINK I like that..... got a better picture from a bit further away?


About as far as I can get without moving it. A view from my office window.


----------



## mstew

Pugwash69 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK I like that..... got a better picture from a bit further away?
> 
> 
> 
> About as far as I can get without moving it. A view from my office window.
Click to expand...

Yes I like it  it's OEM like mk1 gti-esque. Would be much better if the audi badge didn't look up to the stars all the time, thats my only gripe [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

finally,, ( after over one year :roll: ) finished adjusting the rear spring hights,,, bilstein adj platforms,, well one is as low as it will go on the adjuster ring while the other has no adjuster ring,,, both sides are now sitting exactly the same hight,,, :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper

Watched her get taken away... Hopefully to be coming back in 2 weeks fixed!


----------



## capnjapseye

Got an email from someone who put an ad on Pistonheads a couple of nights ago. They had an advert on there for a TT Quattro Sport, 51,000 miles, excellent condition etc etc at the bargain price of £3,200 for a quick sale. 
Now, having spotted the ad and being on the verge of committing to buy the same model and even the same colour TT for about three times the price, I was interested to see what was going on. I replied to the email address given and receive the following reply;

First of all I want to thank you for your interest for my car. You're lucky ..I've almost reached an agreement with a local potential buyer. Unfortunately, it looks like there are some problems and he doesn't have all the money to pay, for the moment
The car is still available for sale, it is in extremely good condition,100% HPI Clear, full service history. Currently I am on a business trip to Italy and will have to stay here for about 6 months (this is why I am selling the car for a low price and I am looking for a fast sale to finance the Italian project )
I left the car in Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd ( http://www.mvt.co.uk ) custody and they will handle the sale for me. The V5 log book is already signed on my behalf, the car will come with 2 keys, all service records and previous MOT's. Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd will deliver the car directly to your home address and I will pay all delivery expenses
If you are interested in purchasing the car just contact Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd department that handles the sale directly at: [email protected] and they will assist you with any questions you might have regarding the transaction
PS When contacting the Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd please specify my name ( Eve Hicks ) and the car make and model

Many thanks
Eve

Seems highly suspicious to me. Do I have tw*t tattooed on my forehead?

Needless to say, I didn't follow this up, in fact I committed to buy the one at three times the price (not quite).

Did I miss a bargain? :roll:


----------



## pcrepairmandan

sarah whats wrong with the TT ?


----------



## uv101

capnjapseye said:


> Got an email from someone who put an ad on Pistonheads a couple of nights ago. They had an advert on there for a TT Quattro Sport, 51,000 miles, excellent condition etc etc at the bargain price of £3,200 for a quick sale.
> Now, having spotted the ad and being on the verge of committing to buy the same model and even the same colour TT for about three times the price, I was interested to see what was going on. I replied to the email address given and receive the following reply;
> 
> First of all I want to thank you for your interest for my car. You're lucky ..I've almost reached an agreement with a local potential buyer. Unfortunately, it looks like there are some problems and he doesn't have all the money to pay, for the moment
> The car is still available for sale, it is in extremely good condition,100% HPI Clear, full service history. Currently I am on a business trip to Italy and will have to stay here for about 6 months (this is why I am selling the car for a low price and I am looking for a fast sale to finance the Italian project )
> I left the car in Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd ( http://www.mvt.co.uk ) custody and they will handle the sale for me. The V5 log book is already signed on my behalf, the car will come with 2 keys, all service records and previous MOT's. Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd will deliver the car directly to your home address and I will pay all delivery expenses
> If you are interested in purchasing the car just contact Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd department that handles the sale directly at: [email protected] and they will assist you with any questions you might have regarding the transaction
> PS When contacting the Motor Vehicle Transportation Ltd please specify my name ( Eve Hicks ) and the car make and model
> 
> Many thanks
> Eve
> 
> Seems highly suspicious to me. Do I have tw*t tattooed on my forehead?
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't follow this up, in fact I committed to buy the one at three times the price (not quite).
> 
> Did I miss a bargain? :roll:


Nope! You saved yourself a hat load of trouble!!! :lol:


----------



## TTJOE01

No!! This scam has been around for a long time and is still going as there are a lot of gullible people who easily parted from there money. If it looks too good to be true then it probably is.


----------



## Otley

Saw a nice RS 200. It was heading up the on slip of the M62 Westbound at J27. About 10 mins later I saw it again at Birkenshaw roundabout heading back the other way. Reg' looked to end in 'ORS'. Very nice, bet I don't see another one any time soon!


----------



## mstew

Otley TT QS said:


> Saw a nice RS 200. It was heading up the on slip of the M62 Westbound at J27. About 10 mins later I saw it again at Birkenshaw roundabout heading back the other way. Reg' looked to end in 'ORS'. Very nice, bet I don't see another one any time soon!


Just a little bit rare those! Only ever heard and seen one at Top Gear live in 2011, was mentally loud and looked the dogs 8)


----------



## mstew

Removed the Snowflake wheels, raised it and put on the R32 wheels ready for my Dad to own it  good bye TT driving. Hello dissertation [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## sh4dytree45

Today i got a big knob.


----------



## Otley

mstew said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a nice RS 200. It was heading up the on slip of the M62 Westbound at J27. About 10 mins later I saw it again at Birkenshaw roundabout heading back the other way. Reg' looked to end in 'ORS'. Very nice, bet I don't see another one any time soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little bit rare those! Only ever heard and seen one at Top Gear live in 2011, was mentally loud and looked the dogs 8)
Click to expand...

Yup, I would have liked to have a good nosey round it.


----------



## Andy Cooke

Today I got my pipercross filter and my forge 008 dump valve 

Can't wait to get them fitted tomorrow

Andy.


----------



## roddy

Otley TT QS said:


> Saw a nice RS 200. It was heading up the on slip of the M62 Westbound at J27. About 10 mins later I saw it again at Birkenshaw roundabout heading back the other way. Reg' looked to end in 'ORS'. Very nice, bet I don't see another one any time soon!


a classic car,,, but very sparse inside :? ( i suppose it would be possible to get someone like Garth to trim it out 8) )


----------



## Chris.od

Have come to the conclusion that I need to change the thermostat  fitted led number plate bulbs and bought a neuspeed p flow


----------



## uv101

Woke up grinning about a flat bottom steering wheel and the airbag I won last night then wondered what I'll sell to pay for it lol!


----------



## Tonny_B

Otley TT QS said:


> Saw a nice RS 200. It was heading up the on slip of the M62 Westbound at J27. About 10 mins later I saw it again at Birkenshaw roundabout heading back the other way. Reg' looked to end in 'ORS'. Very nice, bet I don't see another one any time soon!


There are a few here in Norway to.
Did see a nice 200 on Rudskogen (The biggest car show here in Norway) What a noise and candy for the eyes... 
Did make a few laps on the track too..


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today i decided on a shiny black cam cover...I think it will look sweet with my forge polished coil pack cover. I thought about Mauri blue, but the black looks more oem stealth. 
Big thanks to Ed at APS for talking me into it...  Didn't take much to be honest.. So my engine bling perfection saga continues..I am in deep now. :wink: Should be fitted for ADI.

Damien.


----------



## roddy

do you not have the engine covers on then ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> do you not have the engine covers on then ?


Roddy mate you confusing me with "John don Duggymeister"...Or mr plastic fantastic.. 

No been plastic free for a while now.. :wink: Here is my bay..

Damien.


----------



## Sarah_casper

pcrepairmandan said:


> sarah whats wrong with the TT ?


It's got a fault with the DSG. Very common.

£2,100 bill


----------



## roddy

Sarah_casper said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sarah whats wrong with the TT ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a fault with the DSG. Very common.
> 
> £2,100 bill
Click to expand...

that is crazy price,, you got to look second hand.. :?


----------



## Pugwash69

I just stuck this in the car. Simple pull and push fit just about.










Now I realise I need to clean the innards of my car.


----------



## Coope

Had a brake light failure, bought a bulb for £1 and changed it !

Happy to have done this as in the year and a half of ownership this is the first thing that has gone wrong 

Gary


----------



## TTSPORT666

Pugwash69 said:


> I just stuck this in the car. Simple pull and push fit just about.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I realise I need to clean the innards of my car.


Hey now that's nice Mr Pugwash...where from?  Is it an oem part from another audi?

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

Sarah_casper said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sarah whats wrong with the TT ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a fault with the DSG. Very common.
> 
> £2,100 bill
Click to expand...

You'll be able to get it fixed cheaper than that if its the controller at fault.


----------



## Pugwash69

TTSPORT666 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just stuck this in the car. Simple pull and push fit just about.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I realise I need to clean the innards of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now that's nice Mr Pugwash...where from?  Is it an oem part from another audi?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I think it's what they fit in the R8 and and few other Audis. It came complete with switch, but a different electrical connector.
Ebay item 221245936633 - took just over 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Pugwash69 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just stuck this in the car. Simple pull and push fit just about.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I realise I need to clean the innards of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now that's nice Mr Pugwash...where from?  Is it an oem part from another audi?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's what they fit in the R8 and and few other Audis. It came complete with switch, but a different electrical connector.
> Ebay item 221245936633 - took just over 2 weeks to arrive.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

I just sprayed some of my engine bay plastics with vinyl paint. I'll pretend I picked up dark grey intentionally too!


----------



## mrzzr1200

Got my thermostat replaced


----------



## Rocketr

Lovingly looked at little red sat on the drive as I walked home from work. Really look forward to days when I get to drive now, so bring on ADI!


----------



## uv101

Today I received this.......

Can't wait for the airbag to arrive 

Much appreciated ttjay


----------



## Ian_W

After god knows how long of not having working number plate lights and six months of one if them being taped up in place I splashed out the £14 for two new ones!


----------



## Chris.od

Changed temp sender, def need to do thermostat tho!  and fitter neuspeed p flow


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Here is my bay..
> 
> Damien.


No it's not; what's that 42DD thing doing in there? It's not RR time already, is it? :lol:

Damien, it's looking good in there. If I were you I'd be trying to sort the IM before worrying about the cam cover - it's letting the side down. Other than that... 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Here is my bay..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not; what's that 42DD thing doing in there? It's not RR time already, is it? :lol:
> 
> Damien, it's looking good in there. If I were you I'd be trying to sort the IM before worrying about the cam cover - it's letting the side down. Other than that... 8)
Click to expand...

  Cheers Mondo
Yes IM is on my hit list, still cannot decide which one to go for...i am liking the new 034 offering, and would get it painted or polished. The cam cover is a sealed deal and is being done now, should be fitted next week. Cannot wait. 8) 
That's an old pic from this summer, no not RR yet thank god  Need to carry out a few Mondo beating mods before then. :-*

Damien.


----------



## milanonick

Nothing so grand for me today.

Got the headlights restored and cleaned the glass and treated with Gtechniq G1.


----------



## kevbeans

Fitted spacers, milltek cat back and porshe oil and water caps. Back in Thursday for suspension and remap


----------



## mullum

kevbeans said:


> Fitted spacers, milltek cat back and porshe oil and water caps. Back in Thursday for suspension and remap


So you went to awesome and splashed out on a Milltek ? You're keen !


----------



## friktat

today i decide to remove rear spoiler , also repaint some panels , previous owner dont care too much about bodywork 
car go on mondaY for all week to bodyworkmeister :mrgreen:
also fit this fancy aluminium tax holder looks nice


----------



## Tonny_B

Not to day, but yesterday - I bought my shelf a 2001 TT Q 225 in black :mrgreen:


----------



## roddy

Tonny_B said:


> Not to day, but yesterday - I bought my shelf a 2001 TT Q 225 in black :mrgreen:


yes mate , that is the way forward..but as the great man said, " every journey starts with the first step ",,enjoy


----------



## kevbeans

mullum said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted spacers, milltek cat back and porshe oil and water caps. Back in Thursday for suspension and remap
> 
> 
> 
> So you went to awesome and splashed out on a Milltek ? You're keen !
Click to expand...

Yep, trying to get all my mods done before xmas so I can get back working on the bike  .


----------



## Tonny_B

roddy said:


> Tonny_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to day, but yesterday - I bought my shelf a 2001 TT Q 225 in black :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> yes mate , that is the way forward..but as the great man said, " every journey starts with the first step ",,enjoy
Click to expand...

Thanks mate  It was too little juice in the 180 for me..


----------



## mrzzr1200

Repainted my front grills with black plastikote.


----------



## uv101

mrzzr1200 said:


> Repainted my front grills with black plastikote.


How are they looking? I've been thinking about doing this too 

Fitted shiny new stoppers and cleaned the alloys 8)


----------



## Pugwash69

I finished spraying some of my engine bay plastics. The black bits this time. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Pugwash69 said:


> I finished spraying some of my engine bay plastics. The black bits this time. :?


Pugster..why grey?? 

Today i went round loads of garages with a friend, who was new car shopping, and came away....very indifferent. :? Beemers look absolutely shite..whats the story with the new look front bumper?? looks like they have rammed the car in front.?? Saw the new 4 series coupe..Not as nice as the a5 by a long shot? Also nearly fell asleep in the audi showroom...my god, the mainstream models are so average looking, nothing really gets your attention. Saw a new RS6 and RS4...ok but yet again pretty bland? Then ended up in the Porsche showroom , and finally something to get exited about. The new Caymen s and boxsters look lush and the 911's just another level.  
Is it me? Most cars out there are pretty bland... even the GTI's etc...Not much floats my boat until you hit the serious money mark. Saw the new jag xf now that's a beast..I really expected to come home thinking my qs would feel prehistoric...or be pinning for a more modern piece of machinery, but guess what i really don't.

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

TTSPORT666 said:


> Pugster..why grey??


I picked up the wrong can off the shelf last time, but went with it and It grew on me. I wanted black for the slam panels though, so got some today.


----------



## kevbeans

TTSPORT666 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished spraying some of my engine bay plastics. The black bits this time. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Pugster..why grey??
> 
> Today i went round loads of garages with a friend, who was new car shopping, and came away....very indifferent. :? Beemers look absolutely shite..whats the story with the new look front bumper?? looks like they have rammed the car in front.?? Saw the new 4 series coupe..Not as nice as the a5 by a long shot? Also nearly fell asleep in the audi showroom...my god, the mainstream models are so average looking, nothing really gets your attention. Saw a new RS6 and RS4...ok but yet again pretty bland? Then ended up in the Porsche showroom , and finally something to get exited about. The new Caymen s and boxsters look lush and the 911's just another level.
> Is it me? Most cars out there are pretty bland... even the GTI's etc...Not much floats my boat until you hit the serious money mark. Saw the new jag xf now that's a beast..I really expected to come home thinking my qs would feel prehistoric...or be pinning for a more modern piece of machinery, but guess what i really don't.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I work in car showrooms all the time and very rarely see a car which I give a second look. I don't work in any high end showrooms, best it gets is Audi, merc and BMW. Out o everywherel I think the best it gets is the r8


----------



## TTSPORT666

kevbeans said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished spraying some of my engine bay plastics. The black bits this time. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Pugster..why grey??
> 
> Today i went round loads of garages with a friend, who was new car shopping, and came away....very indifferent. :? Beemers look absolutely shite..whats the story with the new look front bumper?? looks like they have rammed the car in front.?? Saw the new 4 series coupe..Not as nice as the a5 by a long shot? Also nearly fell asleep in the audi showroom...my god, the mainstream models are so average looking, nothing really gets your attention. Saw a new RS6 and RS4...ok but yet again pretty bland? Then ended up in the Porsche showroom , and finally something to get exited about. The new Caymen s and boxsters look lush and the 911's just another level.
> Is it me? Most cars out there are pretty bland... even the GTI's etc...Not much floats my boat until you hit the serious money mark. Saw the new jag xf now that's a beast..I really expected to come home thinking my qs would feel prehistoric...or be pinning for a more modern piece of machinery, but guess what i really don't.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work in car showrooms all the time and very rarely see a car which I give a second look. I don't work in any high end showrooms, best it gets is Audi, merc and BMW. Out o everywherel I think the best it gets is the r8
Click to expand...

I agree Kev...I consider myself an audi fanatic but at the moment the latest crop of audi design shapes are bland...  Not talking about engine technology as that has come on leaps and bounds..Think i can call myself a retro audi fanatic from now on.. :wink: Makes me proud to own my qs..at least she is brimming with character. I nearly fell asleep when i sat in a mk2 today.. :?

Damien.


----------



## mrzzr1200

uv101 said:


> mrzzr1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repainted my front grills with black plastikote.
Click to expand...

How are they looking? I've been thinking about doing this too 

They're looking much tidier now as they had white showing through.


----------



## Trouble4

JUST KEEPING HER CLEAN

AND USING HER AS A TEST ON CUP HOLDER DESIGN AND FITMENT


----------



## TTSPORT666

whanab said:


> JUST KEEPING HER CLEAN
> 
> AND USING HER AS A TEST ON CUP HOLDER DESIGN AND FITMENT


No way to treat the wife Brett... [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you not have the engine covers on then ?
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy mate you confusing me with "John don Duggymeister"...Or mr plastic fantastic..
> 
> No been plastic free for a while now.. :wink: Here is my bay..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Oi you leave my plastic alone... ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTSPORT666

John Don Duggy earlier today in the midlands....AKA "plastic man".. :lol: :wink:

Damien.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/quote]


----------



## biggusguttus

Put the hardtop on and gave her a wash today


----------



## Duggy

Pugwash69 said:


> I just stuck this in the car. Simple pull and push fit just about.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I realise I need to clean the innards of my car.


Really liking that mate, looks very classy 

I'll be getting on to evilbay for one of these

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> John Don Duggy earlier today in the midlands....AKA "plastic man".. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


[/quote]

That's Iron Man, not plastic man... With Morgan just round the corner, I might get a wooden cover made ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justinjgy

Today I spent all day detailing the new machine 9 hours in total and only did down both sides. Wet sanded all scratches machined then waxed, to dark to take pics will post some soon. Not happy about the rust I found only a bit here and there but still Its rust.

J.


----------



## Mondo

...was at Mitchel Diva (sp?) watching my mate's Jag get two new tyres. Saw a blue V6 there getting some new rear boots. Owner seemed to have a limp - if you're on here, hope the (financial) damage wasn't too bad.

...had an hour to get home tonight by 7:30 via A3 & M25 in time to see the boy before he went to bed, but reports of shocking traffic on both roads had me going cross-country (A272 mostly) instead, making the ETA 7:50. Shite. Still, managed to shave the extra 20 minutes out of it and got back in time after all. :roll:


----------



## GIB984

Got my replacement exit drainage pipes for the rear shelf, haldex filter and oil and new aero wipers......


----------



## roddy

tried to learn how to solder,, [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] ,, scratched the table, burned hole in the carpet !!! :evil: :evil: :evil: barsteward !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> tried to learn how to solder,, [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] ,, scratched the table, burned hole in the carpet !!! :evil: :evil: :evil: barsteward !!!


barsteward...you called... 

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180

Had a blast with an 06 plate 350z...it couldn't keep up!...not bad for a 180/260! [BLACK HEART SUIT]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> Tried to learn how to solder, [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] scratched the table, burned hole in the carpet! :evil: :evil: :evil: barsteward!


  _
Don't forget to clean the tip.  _

D'ya want to borrow me NVQ! :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

I thought I'd try some rim tape. Someone will like it.


----------



## roddy

i will be the first  ( prob not the last )


----------



## Paulj100

I think it's ok goes well if you have red calipers.

Paul


----------



## nicksttv6

got x4 rear powerflex bushes for £30 bargain   RRP £80 
nick.


----------



## mullum

nicksttv6 said:


> got x4 rear powerflex bushes for £30 bargain   RRP £80
> nick.


Which rear bushes ? Inner tie bar ?


----------



## nicksttv6

mullum said:


> nicksttv6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got x4 rear powerflex bushes for £30 bargain   RRP £80
> nick.
> 
> 
> 
> Which rear bushes ? Inner tie bar ?
Click to expand...

these ones 
http://www.powerflex.co.uk/road-series/ ... /1181.html
nick.


----------



## mullum

Inner tie bar, good deal


----------



## Otley

Purchased and fit an S2000 cone air filter. Removed air box completely, just left the old 'snorkel' in place. Not too sure about the sound... LOUD. No deep burble like my WAK'ed box had, just a VERY loud induction 'suck'. It looks the part don't get me wrong, just not too sure about the noise. Gunna give it the rest of week to grow on me! :?


----------



## roddy

maybe you should have done what some others do,, leave as much of the airbox in as poss and cut around enough space to fitthe 2000,, can look quite trick and may keep a little noise down


----------



## Otley

Gunna try a few different ideas until I find summat that suits me.
Trial and error, Roddy my friend. Eventually I'll find a set up that I like, I'm sure. :wink:


----------



## TTJOE01

Received my new FK rear shocks from Venom Motorsport.


----------



## sh4dytree45

i fitted a new dipstick and tube,new cover plate(from cookbot) and forge oil, and water bottle caps.


----------



## simno44

sh4dytree45 said:


> i fitted a new dipstick and tube,new cover plate(from cookbot) and forge oil, and water bottle caps.


Is the dipstick thing hard? Mine is falling apart.


----------



## sh4dytree45

Mine had snapped at the bottom,so just ordered an orange one from ebay for seven quid.


----------



## roddy

even my new one is breaking up !! PINA


----------



## simno44

Easy to fit?


----------



## mullum

TTJOE01 said:


> Received my new FK rear shocks from Venom Motorsport.


How much each ? Including delivery ?


----------



## Tonny_B

Washed , and polished my TT for about 10,5 hours , and still just half done


----------



## sh4dytree45

that was seven for the dipstick and three quid for the tube.


----------



## KimTT

Am going to attempt the N249 delete ...........


----------



## NoMark

Renewed the front discs and pads on the TT.

The ones which were on were fitted new when we bought the car from the dealer 2 and a half years ago! They'd done about 8000 miles, outside faces were perfect but the inside face of both discs were corroded, which manifested itself as brake judder.

Obviously must have been poor quality that the dealer (none Audi) had fitted.

I've fitted the Eicher brand from ECP, will have to see how they fare.


----------



## Kyle18uk

..


----------



## Pugwash69

ooooh.


----------



## mullum

Changed the temperature sensor. Didn't have any effect on the low temperature readings - so thermostat it is.
Had to remove a few air box bits to get access with my fairly large hands though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Put the hardtop on yellow ready for ADI


----------



## TTJOE01

mullum said:


> TTJOE01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my new FK rear shocks from Venom Motorsport.
> 
> 
> 
> How much each ? Including delivery ?
Click to expand...

They were £30.40 each £71.00 the pair including delivery. Just got to try and fit them now.
I couldn't pm you as I don't have access yet.


----------



## mullum

Thanks for replying


----------



## mrzzr1200

Fitted my heater switch cover


----------



## Pugwash69

Kyle18uk said:


> ..


Now my "oooh" looks stupid!


----------



## Kyle18uk

Pugwash69 said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Now my "oooh" looks stupid!
Click to expand...

 :lol: I know sorry! Seller pulled out at the last min! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

Damn, and they were shiny things too!


----------



## Mondo

...got told my rear number plate light rust wasn't covered as 'paint corrosion is only 3 years'. As opposed to the 12-year body warranty? We'll see about that. :evil:


----------



## mullum

My (new-to-me spoilerless) tailgate has that problem too.


----------



## roddy

i think many of us have, if we look.


----------



## mullum

Sadly my old tailgate didn't at all, it was actually in much better nick - and the colour was the same .. Now I've got rattling trim, rust and the wrong colour :-| but hey, I think the window heating element works on this one


----------



## viakruzis

New italian shoes just fitted










What do you think guys?


----------



## Pugwash69

They look good.


----------



## Paulj100

Won a nice brand new little badge


----------



## Ian_W

Drove my car at night for the first time in months last night and remembered that my headlight level sensor was not clipped in properly after fixing the clutch hence my headlights where shocking 

Fixed it after work, noticed my inner cv has gone again


----------



## Kyle18uk

Paulj100 said:


> Won a nice brand new little badge


So your the one who out bid me by £1 in the last 10 seconds. :x


----------



## Paulj100

Kyle18uk said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won a nice brand new little badge
> 
> 
> 
> So your the one who out bid me by £1 in the last 10 seconds. :x
Click to expand...

Sorry matey. Had put a top bid of £31 in so was surprised I won it for less was expecting it go mad at the end

Paul


----------



## mullum

Paulj100 said:


> Won a nice brand new little badge


Mate if you figure out how to fit that, and better still - how to remove the lock - PLEASE let me know !
I've got a powder coated piece and a new lock to fit there ..


----------



## Paulj100

mullum said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won a nice brand new little badge
> 
> 
> 
> Mate if you figure out how to fit that, and better still - how to remove the lock - PLEASE let me know !
> I've got a powder coated piece and a new lock to fit there ..
Click to expand...

Not looking to remove lock just wanted the Quattro sport plaque which is very easy to fit just two tiny screws from inside the lid.

Lock removal 
Removing and installing glove box opening mechanism with lock
Removing
- Remove trim panel for glove box lid.
- Remove bolt -1-.
- Use a screwdriver to press down catch -2- on side of glove box opening mechanism.
- Take out glove box opening mechanism -3- with lock -arrow-.

Note
The lock cylinder can only be removed with the key inserted.
- Use a drift punch to knock out pin -1-.
- Detach cap -2-.

- Use screwdriver to carefully prise retainers -1- and -3- in di‐ rection of -arrow- and at the same time pull lock cylinder -2- out of glove box opening mechanism.
Installing
Installation is carried out in the reverse order; note the following:
- With key inserted, press in lock cylinder until it engages audi‐ bly in all retainers.

Paul


----------



## roddy

today,,, dont ask !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum

Paulj100 said:


> - Use a drift punch to knock out pin -1-.
> - Detach cap -2-....


A drift punch eh, I knew I'd need some special tool, because of the way the lock is held with the plastic lugs ...

Anyway, much appreciated ! I'll save that in my notes ..


----------



## Pugwash69

I went for a short drive to Castle Risng today, a few miles north of Kings Lynn. No problem parking in this weather!


----------



## hang your idols

Done the MOT,passed without advisory 8)


----------



## roddy

Today I got these . ( Soon they will be red 8). )


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> Today I got these . ( Soon they will be red 8). )


Roddy mate bute..well gel...My next major purchase... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## roddy

mate,, " major " being the definitive term,,, cost new 2.2k,, i got as new for just over 1k,,, soooo lucky  ,, now to get powdercoated red and fitted !!


----------



## roddy

After 3 weeks of a long pedal today I am off to get my brakes bled properlly with VAG


----------



## The Blue Bandit

roddy said:


> Today I got these . ( Soon they will be red 8). )


... they are awesome! ... I'd love a set of stoppers like those- but I don't think I'd get them behind my wheels ...


----------



## fishchicken

Over a grand for 2nd hand brakes?!! 

Thats more than my first car cost! 

Look like absolute beauties though


----------



## Coope

....... I fitted my polished charge pipe, IM and throttle body !

Chuffed to bits

Gary


----------



## TTSPORT666

Coope said:


> ....... I fitted my polished charge pipe, IM and throttle body !
> 
> Chuffed to bits
> 
> Gary


That's nice Gary.. 8)

Today i received my billet audi R8 wing mirror adjuster.. 

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> Coope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... I fitted my polished charge pipe, IM and throttle body !
> 
> Chuffed to bits
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice Gary.. 8)
> 
> Today i received my billet audi R8 wing mirror adjuster..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Ooh  pics pleeeease Damien 

Paul


----------



## Trouble4

just going to do some minor fixes

and then figure out what products we want to do a build to allow a little more power

to match looks...........


----------



## daztheblue1976

Coope said:


> ....... I fitted my polished charge pipe, IM and throttle body !
> 
> Chuffed to bits
> 
> Gary


Looking good in there gary. That's another thing on my to
Do list I've got the charge pipe polished and in the shed! And with OG's manifold cover looks class


----------



## Kyle18uk

Today I removed this lot!










Still got a few more pipes to remove on the bulk head tho. Overall was pretty easy! And my car seems to run smoother without so I'm happy!


----------



## nicksttv6

hit 50,000 my god its getting on a bit!!! 








nick.


----------



## GIB984

Had some paintwork repaired after the lacquer had started to peel - only about 3 inches square but right by the drivers door so really stuck out!


----------



## reece1591

sold the neuspeed induction kit from my my2 leon fr so i bought myself a tonneau cover 

now need to sell my milltek 3" sports cat down pipe to pay for either a cat back/remap/brembos for the tt


----------



## TomQS

Fitted my replacement QS wheel as my original was a mess with holes in it..

Got this off a member -










Spent a couple of days cleaning with foam cleaner and a suede brush and fitted it earlier.










Its come up like new.


----------



## Paulj100

TomQS said:


> Fitted my replacement QS wheel as my original was a mess with holes in it..
> 
> Got this off a member -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of days cleaning with foam cleaner and a suede brush and fitted it earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its come up like new.


Very nice 8) How easy is it to change the steering wheel with an airbag in it?

Paul


----------



## TomQS

Very easy mate. Took me about 15 minutes. Basically disconnect the battery, two torques holding the air bag and one big one holding the wheel on.


----------



## mrzzr1200

Changed my gearstick gaiter to a leather one as the original rubber one had split.


----------



## TomQS

mrzzr1200 said:


> Changed my gearstick gaiter to a leather one as the original rubber one had split.


Any pics mate? I hate the rubber one..


----------



## JS53MES

Finally completed the strip down of my TT and the shell is ready for scrap. 

It use to look like this :










Now its like this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## reece1591

Ordered thermostat at Audi ready to replace it tomo.

Possibly order polished charger pipe and k&n filter later aswell


----------



## mrzzr1200

Here we go - only took 15 miutes


TomQS said:


> mrzzr1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my gearstick gaiter to a leather one as the original rubber one had split.
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics mate? I hate the rubber one..
Click to expand...


----------



## Paulj100

JS53MES said:


> Finally completed the strip down of my TT and the shell is ready for scrap.
> 
> It use to look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its like this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


L  shocking! Sad end to what was once a gorgeous TT. But needs must I guessed.

Paul


----------



## fishchicken

Today I...

...managed to change my original cloth seats for leather ones all by myself*!! I am now going to use the lovely weather to give it a good wash and clean inside.

(*considering I have absolutely no mechanical skills I am pretty chuffed with myself).

The seats I bought are pretty decent condition but have a very small cut on one, and some wear on the drivers by the elbow which I know is common, so next step is to buy some sort of product to sort that out.

Then all I need to do is pick up some door card from a member of this board and add the leather handles from another and my interior is more or less finished!


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

JS53MES said:


> Finally completed the strip down of my TT and the shell is ready for scrap.
> 
> It use to look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its like this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Do you have a good rear diff/haldex?

Fredrik


----------



## simno44

fishchicken said:


> Today I...
> 
> ...managed to change my original cloth seats for leather ones all by myself*!! I am now going to use the lovely weather to give it a good wash and clean inside.
> 
> (*considering I have absolutely no mechanical skills I am pretty chuffed with myself).
> 
> The seats I bought are pretty decent condition but have a very small cut on one, and some wear on the drivers by the elbow which I know is common, so next step is to buy some sort of product to sort that out.
> 
> Then all I need to do is pick up some door card from a member of this board and add the leather handles from another and my interior is more or less finished!


Do you by any chance have your old seats still? And are they heated?? I need a new lower base section for the drivers seat as my heating element has failed.


----------



## fishchicken

Im sorry they were original OEM cloth seats and weren't heated, but will be up on Ebay soon!


----------



## reece1591

day started off BAD went to do my thermostat and TOP bolt done up so so so tight couldnt undo the bottom one everyone struggles with found easy.

got better though as got some new bits 


nice tonneau cover and some GAZ rear lowering springs so the back of my car wont be in the sky anymore 
also fitted a brighter led reverse light so that its not so pink from the vinyl sticker to match the rears.


----------



## Nathanho123

today I ..... drove my tt to work


----------



## simno44

Nathanho123 said:


> today I ..... drove my tt to work


JESUS!!!!

are you ok? I'm Here if you need to talk.


----------



## TomQS

Got two Avon ZZ5's fitted to the rear after a puncture..

Tyres seem great.


----------



## viakruzis

JS53MES said:


> Finally completed the strip down of my TT and the shell is ready for scrap.
> 
> It use to look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its like this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


So sad, it was one of my favourite TTs of this forum, but, the RS seems soooooooooo brutal  Good change mate


----------



## JS53MES

viakruzis said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally completed the strip down of my TT and the shell is ready for scrap.
> 
> It use to look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its like this [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad, it was one of my favourite TTs of this forum, but, the RS seems soooooooooo brutal  Good change mate
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, i appreciate it. I am loving owning an RS and even more so now its running 400+bhp


----------



## Skeee

Met the owner of the 70mpg TT.


----------



## mullum

Had a Scorpion cat back with custom ceramic tips fitted, thermostat & coolant flush, r32 rear arb, rear shocks, camshaft position sensor and reinforced clutch pedal.


----------



## JS53MES

mullum said:


> Had a Scorpion cat back with custom ceramic tips fitted, thermostat & coolant flush, r32 rear arb, rear shocks, camshaft position sensor and reinforced clutch pedal.


Exhaust sounds cool 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Today i had a rethink, and ordered beautiful polished stainless bolts for my new black shiny cam cover. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

...and then returned them and got some nice shiny SS NUTS instead.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...and then returned them and got some nice shiny SS NUTS instead.


Sorry Raymondo...they are ss... :wink: Just yummy polished by Tasmanian pigmy shrews, in the deepest caves of Mongolia.. And yes they have a governmental work permit.. [smiley=deal2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

No, you noodle; it's not the material, it's the item. Where are you gonna put bolts on your IM? You need nuts, numb-nuts, not bolts.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> No, you noodle; it's not the material, it's the item. Where are you gonna put bolts on your IM? You need nuts, numb-nuts, not bolts.


 :lol: nuts, bolts all the same you numb nut..  :wink: Us blond people don't have the ability nor need to decipher a nut or a bolt..lol..You beardy weirdy people are so geeky.. :-*

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you noodle; it's not the material, it's the item. Where are you gonna put bolts on your IM? You need nuts, numb-nuts, not bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: nuts, bolts all the same you numb nut..  :wink: Us blond people don't have the ability nor need to decipher a nut or a bolt..lol..You beardy weirdy people are so geeky.. :-*
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

 It's not the same.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Skeee said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you noodle; it's not the material, it's the item. Where are you gonna put bolts on your IM? You need nuts, numb-nuts, not bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: nuts, bolts all the same you numb nut..  :wink: Us blond people don't have the ability nor need to decipher a nut or a bolt..lol..You beardy weirdy people are so geeky.. :-*
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the same.
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhh Skeee..don't i know but don't want Mondo to have the benefit of enjoying my minor, yet rare jet lagged mistake.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## glmec

Gave it a really good clean inside and out. Leather balmed the seats, hoovered then washed, clayed, polished and waxed. Already now for winter

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pugwash69

It's almost a waste of time cleaning my car at the moment. I washed it yesterday and now it's all muddy again. One of the drawbacks of living in tractor-land.


----------



## reece1591

Went to have a look at fitting my gaz rear springs.....then decided not to as raining and knew would get an issue no doubt lol.

So then decided to clean the car in the rain so it still got some loving


----------



## daztheblue1976

Car had its annual service and mot which passed with flying colours and added a scorpion non res exhaust

Happy days


----------



## roddy

Driving Abrdeen to London ,,,,,, if you see me give me a wave . Tomo Spain ,,,, not driving :? But got the Subaru waiting for me ,,,,,, been tooooo long


----------



## brian1978

Fixed my interior light, took it to bits to find 2 dry solder joints.

Sprayed the little bolts that hold the gear stick gator on black. Replaced the leather gator with an oem rubber one, and replaced my grubby scratched knob with a shiney good condition one


----------



## blz-8027

Removed the roof rails to paint them with Plastidip ,due to corrosion

Easy enough job to remove 
prised off the cover ,and removed (in my case) 14 years of crud


----------



## Otley

Saw what looked like a nice DeLorean DMC 12 on Halifax Rd in Bradford. I tried to catch up but the pedestrian crossing lights changed and it got away from me. Bummer. Not doing too bad on the 'nice motor' spotting lately. Only the other week saw the RS 200.


----------



## roddy

Too slow mate , it has gone. ,,,, back into the future :? I am having a cup coffe at scotch corner , I will keep an eye out for it !!!!


----------



## uv101

blz-8027 said:


> Removed the roof rails to paint them with Plastidip ,due to corrosion
> 
> Easy enough job to remove
> prised off the cover ,and removed (in my case) 14 years of crud


Nice! I keep looking at mine and wondering what to do about them! Make sure you get and after pic up


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> Too slow mate , it has gone. ,,,, back into the future :? I am having a cup coffe at scotch corner , I will keep an eye out for it !!!!


I heard on the wireless there was an accident on the A1 at Darrington just south of the M62 junction earlier. Sounds like you're going that way. Go steady my friend. If you're already passed, have a nice holiday. Bring me something nice eh? :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie

Fitted the comps on for winter. I wish my bbs lm 19's were as good as the 17" comps for comfort!


----------



## M18NTT

..... was really looking forward to my drive back from Portsmouth - after a short weekend sight-seeing - as it was the first time I'd driven the TT for a while, but it lashed it down all the way home. Still it makes you appreciate how sure footed the old girl is in the wet I suppose.

Not sure how the Saxo driver felt though after so nearly doing a 360 just outside Guildford after he touched some standing water. His car was OK as he managed to get it straightened up before hitting anything but I bet he's now got a cleaning bill for his trousers.


----------



## Pugwash69

readerj001 said:


> ...makes you appreciate how sure footed the old girl is in the wet I suppose.


You still need to be careful but mine saved itself yesterday. I hit some double bends I've taken many times before, but they were covered in mud. My TT wiggled it's bits but didn't put me in a corn field. 8)


----------



## M18NTT

Pugwash69 said:


> readerj001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...makes you appreciate how sure footed the old girl is in the wet I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> You still need to be careful but mine saved itself yesterday. I hit some double bends I've taken many times before, but they were covered in mud. My TT wiggled it's bits but didn't put me in a corn field. 8)
Click to expand...

My biggest scare to date was last winter when I stopped ok on ice - when there was a bit of an unexpected slow down up front - and all I could see was the twonk behind me getting bigger and bigger in my rear view mirror. Not sure how he managed to miss my rear end but he eventually stopped along side me then gave me a cheery wave. I'm more than comfortable with the TT's abilities - as I never push it anywhere near its limits - it's the twats following or pulling out that I worry about. I've wondered ever since about the merits of an in-car camera.


----------



## Pugwash69

I'd post my footage, but having reviewed it, the only obvious evidence of a slide was what I said in the car.  Besides, I was listening to Ultravox at the time.


----------



## M18NTT

Pugwash69 said:


> I'd post my footage, but having reviewed it, the only obvious evidence of a slide was what I said in the car.  Besides, I was listening to Ultravox at the time.


Yeah you certainly don't want in-car evidence that could then be used against you. Quick delete function is probably a must. Mind you if it was Ultravox you were listening to you could probably cite that as mitigating circumstances. :lol:


----------



## Tomreid

Took the opportunity of the dry day today for my pre winter clean

Poorboys ssr2, black hole followed by poorboys polish with carnauba wax!

Arms are aching!


----------



## friktat

Today I...
enjoy the drive 70 mph in nice conditions in Aberdeen :mrgreen:


----------



## bboy80

Fitted Focals to the front and rear today, ripped out the half powered Bose... Sounding much more crisp


----------



## mullum

bboy80 said:


> Fitted Focals to the front and rear today, ripped out the half powered Bose... Sounding much more crisp


Did you fit the same size (6.5") in the back as the front ? I just did the doors as I've got no seats in the back .. But I do have a sub back there ..


----------



## roddy

That must have been the worst ever drive down , 9.5 hours peterhead to london , non stop traffic and torrential rain , stopped for ten minutes and half cup of coffe at scotch corner ( no sign of accident at darlington ) hard bloody work , I am so glad I don't live down here!!!!!! Never mind , tomo it will be the subaru and spanish mountain roads 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a bit of a frustrating day as my qs kept spitting its dummy out.. [smiley=baby.gif]

The billet 034 pcv valve kept being spat out from the hose no matter how tight the clip was..god i hate the 1.8t below manifold breather system..  Anyhow took throttle body off for access and removed all hoses and clips and cleaned everything bone dry. Everything now fine and dandy, also the pcv pushed deeper into the hose when the hose clip was removed..happy days and full service resumed. 

Damien.


----------



## GIB984

Fitted the new valance to my 180 roadster ready for my new twin exhaust. Easier than I anticipated although the two end plugs (with the insert) threw me for a while as I thought there were all torx headed screws. The old one was on fairly tight and still took some shifting but I got there in the end! Here's a quick pic.....


----------



## hang your idols

Fitted facelift 3 bar grill,rear V6 valance and sport cats


----------



## Jenny H

This weekend I drove my TTS from Warwickshire to Builth Wells with an overnight stop with friends. Wow this car is so made for the Welsh roads, Got back half hour quicker than ever done it before  
The documents had arrived for my personalised plates while I was away, so fitted them on Sunday.


----------



## reece1591

hang your idols said:


> Fitted facelift 3 bar grill,rear V6 valance and sport cats


what sports cat you using??


----------



## hang your idols

This one,the seller have a few on action,i`ve won mine with 147,5£ including shipment :wink:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIRENZA-AUDI- ... 2a32c2484a


----------



## uv101

Passed my free MOT! 

Had my screen repaired by autoglass last month and got a free voucher for an MOT at Halfords.

Wouldn't normally let them anywhere near my car but hey it was free, as they don't take a spanner to the car for an MOT I thought what the heck.

3 advisories.....
both rear discs rusty but not weakened which I know and a clip on the tyre wall (in the raised bead designed to protect the allow so confirmed not structural) again I knew but didn't think it would be an advisory. Why would you advise something thats not actually causing a problem. lol!

Still actually a bit in shock.....a free glass repair that comes with a free MOT!!! Awesome!


----------



## mullum

Free as in because you're fully comp ? Didn't you have to pay any excess, or won't the claim affect your premium next year in any way ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Got news from Ed at APS, my lovely painted cam cover is ready for fitment.  Cannot wait.

Damien.


----------



## uv101

mullum said:


> Free as in because you're fully comp ? Didn't you have to pay any excess, or won't the claim affect your premium next year in any way ?


Windscreen repairs don't cost you anything as there is no excess. It also doesn't effect any renewal premiums.
So the free repair, resulted in me getting a voucher for a free MOT under their promotion.

et voila.........I have an MOT that now runs out Novemeber 14th 2014 and it didn't cost me a penny!

Not often that you actually really get something for free. I guess they just expect that a percentage of cars will fail and then they'll get some chargeable work out of it! Not on my watch Mr Halfords!!! 8)


----------



## Pugwash69

My local place only charges £20 for an MOT anyway, and they know how to use a spanner. 8)


----------



## uv101

Ohhhh, new sig pic!!!! 

I thought you only had 1 car...........and where did you get the half scale one!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Got news from Ed at APS, my lovely painted cam cover is ready for fitment.  Cannot wait.
> 
> Damien.


Excellent! Will look great BOLTED to your cylinder head. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got news from Ed at APS, my lovely painted cam cover is ready for fitment.  Cannot wait.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Will look great BOLTED to your cylinder head. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Cheers Mondo... My new polished stainless NUTS will look dapper with the deep black cover. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Pics when on, mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Pics when on, mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Will do Mondo..you are the "godfather" who inspired me (took the mick) to start me engine blinging in the first place. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Glad I was able to bully inspire you.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Glad I was able to bully inspire you.


Raymondo,

The the silicone pipe yo have running to the throttle body, did you have to replace the OEM with this when you fitted the phenolic spacer?

If so, can you remember the diameter 

John


----------



## tonksy26

Sold the twists


----------



## kevbeans

hang your idols said:


> Fitted facelift 3 bar grill,rear V6 valance and sport cats


Did the cat make your exhaust much louder?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Raymondo,
> 
> The the silicone pipe yo have running to the throttle body, did you have to replace the OEM with this when you fitted the phenolic spacer?
> 
> If so, can you remember the diameter
> 
> John


Don Duggy, do you mean that little elbow-shaped hose running from the top of the throttle body into that thin metal L-shaped thingey? No, it's unrelated to the spacer. I just wanted rid of the crappy semi-perished OEM original. It's a bit of leftover hose from Forge's N75 replacement hose: http://forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.as ... ct=FM225AH

A friend gave it to me.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raymondo,
> 
> The the silicone pipe yo have running to the throttle body, did you have to replace the OEM with this when you fitted the phenolic spacer?
> 
> If so, can you remember the diameter
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Don Duggy, do you mean that little elbow-shaped hose running from the top of the throttle body into that thin metal L-shaped thingey? No, it's unrelated to the spacer. I just wanted rid of the crappy semi-perished OEM original. It's a bit of leftover hose from Forge's N75 replacement hose: http://forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.as ... ct=FM225AH
> 
> A friend gave it to me.
Click to expand...

Cheers Mondo

I am fitting my powder coated IM next week and I just started worrying that I needed a longer pipe :?

I assume the "friend" drives a whiTTe car :wink:

I checked out your how to, but it only covered the phenolic spacer and stopped before you got round to refitting the TB :roll:

The bay tidy up is getting closer...

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raymondo,
> 
> The the silicone pipe yo have running to the throttle body, did you have to replace the OEM with this when you fitted the phenolic spacer?
> 
> If so, can you remember the diameter
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Don Duggy, do you mean that little elbow-shaped hose running from the top of the throttle body into that thin metal L-shaped thingey? No, it's unrelated to the spacer. I just wanted rid of the crappy semi-perished OEM original. It's a bit of leftover hose from Forge's N75 replacement hose: http://forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.as ... ct=FM225AH
> 
> A friend gave it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Mondo
> 
> I am fitting my powder coated IM next week and I just started worrying that I needed a longer pipe :?
> 
> I assume the "friend" drives a whiTTe car :wink:
> 
> I checked out your how to, but it only covered the phenolic spacer and stopped before you got round to refitting the TB :roll:
> 
> The bay tidy up is getting closer...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hello John you back...I bet with a tad more colour in your cheeks..  You have a nice time bud?. So when's the plastic fantastic being dis-guarded? 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

BOUT 'KING TIME!

He might drive a white TT. You might thing that; I couldn't possibly comment. :roll:

Refitting the TB is simples. You just need a new TB/mani gasket (coupla quid at most) and there's more than enough flexibility in the large intercooler-to-TB hose to cater for the IM moving up/out about a centimetre.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> BOUT 'KING TIME!
> 
> He might drive a white TT. You might thing that; I couldn't possibly comment. :roll:
> 
> Refitting the TB is simples. You just need a new TB/mani gasket (coupla quid at most) and there's more than enough flexibility in the large intercooler-to-TB hose to cater for the IM moving up/out about a centimetre.


Nothing's coming off until this arrives










Yeah, got the gasket on my stealers shopping list amongst other things

Damien, I'm at least two shades darker than my usual whiteness :lol:

Nice to have an unexpected break, followed by a week at work and next week off! Love all these days I build up on my travels 

John


----------



## daztheblue1976

received a nice bundle of hoses from forge, gradually going to change most of the hoses in my engine


----------



## fishchicken

Today I...

Fabsil-ed my hood (looks lovely, great thread on the show and shine section).. 8)

...and then I completely ruined the driver's side front wing panel by driving it into my wall when reversing out the garage [smiley=bigcry.gif]

On the hunt for a replacement panel as no doubt it'll be cheaper than fixing it.


----------



## milanonick

Today I enjoyed the fact that Audi replaced our coil packs earlier in the week under the recall and the misfire we had has gone.

Also enjoyed the brand new A5 we got got the day as a courtesy car!


----------



## mosmadsam

Today I fitted my heat shield from Stainless Engineering Ltd, looks the part in the engine bay being powder coated black.





















Also replaced my hazard light unit, had broken indicator relay, painted my front badge matt black and I also repaired a dodgy bit of window sill, not bad for a days work...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Put yellow and the qS to bed for the winter [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

blz-8027 said:


> Removed the roof rails to paint them with Plastidip ,due to corrosion
> 
> Easy enough job to remove
> prised off the cover ,and removed (in my case) 14 years of crud


Painted the rails today 
3 coats and i think that's good enough , re-fit them tomorrow hopefully see how they blend in










































still see the detail on the clips










got them fitted today , dont look too bad i dont think ,the black seems to blend in ok with the green


----------



## mullum

Is that black Plastidip ?
Did you sand them first (or treat the rust in any way) ?
Is your car green ?

Looking forward to seeing them fitted as I reckon I'll do the same


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a very scary moment on the way home from the airline training centre...5 series BMW lost it in front of me on the M4 in the rain..oversteer...  Lucky for me i had left a bit of distance...and got by on the inside lane to avoid the "fishtailing RWD bohemoth"..  Once again another reminder why i love audi quattro's for all year round weather ability.

Damien.


----------



## blz-8027

mullum said:


> Is that black Plastidip ? Yes
> Did you sand them first (or treat the rust in any way) ? Light sand to get rid of the bubbling ,Not treated
> Is your car green ? Yes
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them fitted as I reckon I'll do the same


----------



## mullum

Damien, when you gonna post a pic of your car cover on your car fella ?

And fancy bringing some of these back one day ? http://speed-source.net/?wpsc-product=v ... r-bushings


----------



## mullum

blz-8027 said:


> Is your car green ? Yes


Cheers for the answers
Mine too, hence looking forward to see how they look


----------



## Pugwash69

YELLOW_TT said:


> Put yellow and the qS to bed for the winter [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


A bit eager aren't you? I had my roof down yesterday night. It's not winter yet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

blz-8027 said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the roof rails to paint them with Plastidip ,due to corrosion
> 
> Easy enough job to remove
> prised off the cover ,and removed (in my case) 14 years of crud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted the rails today
> 3 coats and i think that's good enough , re-fit them tomorrow hopefully see how they blend in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still see the detail on the clips
Click to expand...

they are a bit job to refit I used WD40 and make sure you put the outside edge in first then drop the outer edge into place


----------



## fishchicken

Pugwash69 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put yellow and the qS to bed for the winter [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> A bit eager aren't you? I had my roof down yesterday night. It's not winter yet.
Click to expand...

I have had my roof down most of this week!!


----------



## blz-8027

YELLOW_TT said:


> they are a bit job to refit I used WD40 and make sure you put the outside edge in first then drop the outer edge into place


Thanks for the tip [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

mullum said:


> Damien, when you gonna post a pic of your car cover on your car fella ?
> 
> And fancy bringing some of these back one day ? http://speed-source.net/?wpsc-product=v ... r-bushings


Will take a pic for you, been at the Airline training centre this week..Leave again tomorrow. Pm me if you are interested in what you said. Maybe i can help you out. 

Damien.


----------



## blz-8027

blz-8027 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are a bit job to refit I used WD40 and make sure you put the outside edge in first then drop the outer edge into place
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

You were right ,FAILED, should the bars sit flush with the roof ? i cant remember


----------



## blz-8027

Well that didn't work

Pigs to get back in ,and the slightest knock peels off the coating ,i accidentally pushed down on the clips for the roof rails,and pulled off the coating ,also caught the rear on the tailgate 
i suppose the clips could be pushed in before the stuff drys ,and with a lot more care they might go on without damage

Going to try again because this stuff just peels off without any damage ,might refit the rails then spray them ?


----------



## kevbeans

Fitted new front pads and discs, forge gear knob and short shift and black rear audi badge. Almost decided not to do the short shift myself as instructions made it look harder than it was. Definitely a worthwhile mod


----------



## mullum

kevbeans said:


> Fitted new front pads and discs, forge gear knob and short shift and black rear audi badge. Almost decided not to do the short shift myself as instructions made it look harder than it was. Definitely a worthwhile mod


One of the first mods I did was fit a short shifter, not hard at all .. Next upgrade for the shift will be the linkage bushings, and maybe a linkage reset whilst I'm there ...
Other shift related improvements on the list : dogbone mount and gearbox oil ..


----------



## James1050S3

GIB984 said:


> Fitted the new valance to my 180 roadster ready for my new twin exhaust. Easier than I anticipated although the two end plugs (with the insert) threw me for a while as I thought there were all torx headed screws. The old one was on fairly tight and still took some shifting but I got there in the end! Here's a quick pic.....


That looks tidy,gives the back end a bit more definition. I have been thinking about changing the rear valance on mine, where did you get it from and how much if you don't mind me asking?

PS How do you get out of the car when its in the garage?


----------



## Pugwash69

I cleared the crud out of my guttering today. It explains why I kept seeing birds bathing out of my office window. The thistle is also now gone!


----------



## mrzzr1200

Changed my alarm siren batteries as per the guide and it must be the quietist alarm I have ever heard


----------



## friktat

i...
order fancy key fob cover will se how it will be work


----------



## uv101

Well, Yesterday









Then today I fitted an AUX in to my Concert radio in place of the tape input.
I mounted the isolation transformer (ground loop isolators) inside the unit and connected them into the preamp stage in place of the tape input. I fixed the tape so it always thinks a tape is loaded and now I can switch to my Iphone by selecting tape 


















& finished the complete central area colour change  









Dash out tomorrow with a stroke of luck!


----------



## peter-ss

Nice modification and the blue illumination looks very good too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## friktat

uv101 great job !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
i must say looks good to illuminate on aluminium parts of air-con 
i think yellow or green will be look nasty also [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 
when i finish with mechanics updates i change the colours also :mrgreen:


----------



## coaldust

destroyed a civic type r twice from the lights in the wet lol, Dont mess with quattro


----------



## bboy80

mullum said:


> bboy80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted Focals to the front and rear today, ripped out the half powered Bose... Sounding much more crisp
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fit the same size (6.5") in the back as the front ? I just did the doors as I've got no seats in the back .. But I do have a sub back there ..
Click to expand...

Yep fitted 6.5's to the back as well. Will be saving up for a bass box in the boot after getting a stage 2 remap for crimbo at badger5


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Took my dog out with me for a drive in the rain and ended up with my window being wetter on the inside than on the outside, she has to stand on the side staring at people falling over all the time like the simpleton she is!


----------



## merlin c

could not sleep after nights, so it seemed like a good idea to change the oil, filter, and spark plugs............... not such a good idea once I was cold and a little wet wishing I was still in my nice warm cosy bed ..... aaaaarrrrrrgh!!! Bloody English weather!!!


----------



## Hoggy

merlin c said:


> could not sleep after nights so it seemed like a good idea to change the oil, filter, and spark plugs............... not such a good idea once I was cold and a little wet ..... :?


Hi Steve, Sleep better during the day, if you don't sleep during the night.. :lol: :wink: Never happened at NPower or did it ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c

Hoggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> could not sleep after nights so it seemed like a good idea to change the oil, filter, and spark plugs............... not such a good idea once I was cold and a little wet ..... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Sleep better during the day, if you don't sleep during the night.. :lol: :wink: Never happened at NPower or did it ?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Aux boilers cabin with the big chair was made for sleeping, just like unit 1...!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had an awesome fast sunny drive back home in my qs from heathrow after my flight from South Africa... Great apres work therapy... 

Damien.


----------



## reece1591

ordered a badger 5 tip and also dug up a thread about drilling holes into the back box to make it sound sexier so will be doing that tomo along with ripping the heat sheild off the cat as driving me insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishchicken

Today I cleaned, condition, and scuffmaster-ed my seats using a range of Gliptone products. I really wish I had taken a before photo, so you'll have to take my word for the prior condition. I bought the seats for £100 and they were heavily worn on the driver's bolster (and practically light grey in colour), very glossy, and some major crevasses and a few scratches, and two small rips/tears.

The photos make them seem more glossy than they are.







Extremely happy with the results. Thank you Jac in a box for the excellent thread in the Show and Shine section.


----------



## tonksy26

reece1591 said:


> drilling holes into the back box to make it sound sexier


 Please tell me that's a joke ?


----------



## AjsTT

tonksy26 said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> drilling holes into the back box to make it sound sexier
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that's a joke ?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reece1591

tonksy26 said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> drilling holes into the back box to make it sound sexier
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that's a joke ?
Click to expand...

i brang a thread back up from 2011 that sounds very interesting and doesnt mean just drill loads of holes look it up and have a look


----------



## tonksy26

reece1591 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> drilling holes into the back box to make it sound sexier
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that's a joke ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i brang a thread back up from 2011 that sounds very interesting and doesnt mean just drill loads of holes look it up and have a look
Click to expand...

Link ?


----------



## reece1591

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=155605

few people have cut it open and done bits but couple have found it more simple to get a long drill bit and go down through the tips which is the way i would do it as wouldnt want to cut box open or drill through and have to cover up the outer holes again


----------



## mullum

You weren't tempted by the £225 scorpion back box from ECP option then ? Did you ask them about Daytona tips ?


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> You weren't tempted by the £225 scorpion back box from ECP option then ? Did you ask them about Daytona tips ?


said it was possible to get the tips changed over then i kept seeing people with bad fitment and decided i will get custom one made when i get round to it for better fitment and curious to what this drilling holes does as some of the cars sound reaally good


----------



## mullum

I can understand that, mine isn't sitting right either .. So unless you live near Scorpion - it's a gamble. But for anyone not too far away - I'm pretty sure they'd sort the fit out for them (if it was down to their design).


----------



## TTSPORT666




----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


>


 :? * ?*





 Damien's alter ego!


----------



## mullum

Had my battery replaced under warranty by halfrauds (previous owners purchase, still had receipt) and fitted some Cree led sidelights whilst I was there.
Also got rid of a tailgate trim rattle, tricky one - but sorted. Next up - back box heat shield fixings ...


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> Had my battery replaced under warranty by halfrauds (previous owners purchase, still had receipt) and fitted some Cree led sidelights whilst I was there.


just changed my sidelights aswell finally so now match the xenons 

also smashed the heat sheild off so no more rattle rattle rattle


----------



## mosmadsam

Went for a spin in my mates Golf mk6 GTI... and now I'm jealous of his DSG gearbox


----------



## Azra

Skeee said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :? * ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien's alter ego!
Click to expand...

I thought it was funny - must have similar sense of humour!!


----------



## reece1591

mosmadsam said:


> Went for a spin in my mates Golf mk6 GTI... and now I'm jealous of his DSG gearbox


dsg is so so so so so good

i miss it loads now have manual tt

i had a mk2 leon 2.0tfsi with the dsg and the noise it used to make with full milltek turbo back was insane


----------



## mosmadsam

I know, that sound and the instant power is crazy. My mates is standard atm till tonight, he's getting a cat back scorpion put on so I wanted a comparison for before and after.


----------



## reece1591

mosmadsam said:


> I know, that sound and the instant power is crazy. My mates is standard atm till tonight, he's getting a cat back scorpion put on so I wanted a comparison for before and after.


mine was ready for a stage 2 remap but i sold the car before i did it as wanted to free up some cash becomes insane once they are mapped stage 1 is 250 then stage 2 will give 280-300 depending on supporting mods and thats when the dsg really comes into play the super quick changes make the car take off like a rocket with no delay having to change gears


----------



## TTSPORT666

I am at APS, just had her mot ,passed no advisories. Now onto the exiting bit of fitting my lovely new shiny satin black cam cover... 8)

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

'Kinell, D; you not not fitted that damn thing yet? Does it actually exist?


----------



## mosmadsam

Finally ordered myself a scorpion cat back, can't wait to get it on!


----------



## friktat




----------



## M18NTT

My god the TT's fat. Or is it just me!!!

I decided to de-clutter the garage today as I've been thinking about making use of it over the winter for the TT. The last time I cleared the garage it was about five years ago for an MGF and although it used to be a bit of a struggle getting in and out it wasn't too bad.

After clearing the garage today I got the TT in (by the skin of my teeth) but then couldn't get out. After tooing and froing for about 10 minutes I managed to manoeuvre it over as far as I dare on the near side and just managed to get out but it certainly wasn't dignified. I checked the dimensions of the MGF against the TT and they're not too different but then my wife happened to mention that I'm not quite the same circumference as I was five years ago. She does have a point. Perhaps if I'd not buried the push bike and rowing machine so deep in the garage in the first place I wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Pugwash69

One of the many advantages of a roadster is being able to climb out of tight parking spaces.


----------



## M18NTT

Pugwash69 said:


> One of the many advantages of a roadster is being able to climb out of tight parking spaces.


I suppose so but if I had to get out of my car "Miami Vice" style I'd rather not bother - I can't imagine how that would look. I suppose another advantage of a rag top - where I live - is that it'd probably have been nicked by now so I wouldn't have any parking problems. At least the saving grace is that getting out of the car in the garage is out of general public view.

In fact I've had a rethink and re-arranged the garage tonight and I reckon I've now got it sussed. Re-try tomorrow. Just need to get rid of the bloody push bike and rowing machine.


----------



## Azra

friktat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AFawTBn7MY


Oh No Chris....I actually watched it all the way through... [smiley=oops.gif] ..yuk...horrible........but justice was dealt in the end (even if it was a little...errmmmm..... blood thirsty!)


----------



## ian_tt

Today I....... bought my first tt!........


----------



## daztheblue1976

ian_tt said:


> Today I....... bought my first tt!........


Any photos ian?

Just noticed this is your second post since 2010 have you been searching for the right one for 3years?


----------



## Azra

ian_tt said:


> Today I....... bought my first tt!........


I bought my first one back in July...you won't be able to stop staring at it you know!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mike225

Fitted a new cam cover gasket to hopefuly have sorted a small oil leak out,. While the cover was off i gave it a good clean and spray with high temp aluminium spray paint. Im quit happy with the end result.


----------



## Mondo

Nice cam cover. Well done.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Nice cam cover. Well done.


Was a time you read my posts Mondo :? ...and would have commented on my shiny new black cam cover.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Did somebody say something? :?



To be honest D I haven't seen your post on your new cam cover. Will go hunting now - but not easy on a 'smart' phone.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Scratched my rear passenger side wheel arch on a post last night reversing out of a parking bay at work because it was pitch black and the post was black and there was little to no lighting. Only scratched the paint so it is just cosmetic, hope they don't quote me a ludicrous amount to get it fixed!


----------



## Skeee

friktat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AFawTBn7MY


 That's brilliant. Great SOH Mondo!


----------



## Ian_W

Replaced my inner CV boot.

Hopefully last job this year :lol:


----------



## Converted2VW

Update from last 2 months: Installed 42DD intake and full Relentless turbo-back exhaust


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

£140 to repair a fairly sized scratch after my late night reversing antics and this includes touching up all the stone chips on the car too all done professionally over the course of 2 days not a quick dent repair job. Not bad, friend of my dads and I'm paying cash to lower the price.


----------



## friktat

I want wash my car

but im too lazy


----------



## friktat

love happy three friends hahaha


----------



## Lollypop86

Got my tan on by the pool and on my way to getting seriously drunk in Egypt 

J
Xx


----------



## mk1f4n

Took delivery of my Votex side skirts, just need to find a front skirt now, will be a very long wait I think [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## J•RED

Lollypop86 said:


> Got my tan on by the pool and on my way to getting seriously drunk in Egypt
> 
> J
> Xx


Quite jealous! Have a great time 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

J•RED said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tan on by the pool and on my way to getting seriously drunk in Egypt
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Quite jealous! Have a great time
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Get back Sunday pick up my tt on Monday then might take up the a34 to see how she handles  I'd be having an amazing time if I weren't being eaten alive by something so reception are moving us to another room talk about urgh all I want to do is tan!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tan on by the pool and on my way to getting seriously drunk in Egypt
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Quite jealous! Have a great time
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back Sunday pick up my tt on Monday then might take up the a34 to see how she handles  I'd be having an amazing time if I weren't being *eaten alive by something* so reception are moving us to another room talk about urgh all I want to do is tan!!!!!!
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugwash69

My tax disc renewal form came today. At least it's only £225.


----------



## roddy

Not that easy really , i came back from Beirut ( throo cairo airport incidentally ) couple f months ago with about a dozen mosky bites !!!! No moskys in andalucea today , just sun sun sun and miles of downhill 8)


----------



## Azra

Went out to collect post from box, caught sight of my TT and had to go give it a stroke!!  :lol: [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

I am looking at this

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

And looking like this 

J
Xx


----------



## fishchicken

Today I... glued on my leather door handle covers from Les.

Excellent product!


----------



## ades tt 180

Reached a milestone...not the best foto....









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

I chose to get the bus today to Liverpool as it was £5 for a day ticket or it would have cost me £20 to drive there (tunnel fees and parking). I am all for being frugal but I cannot get a bus ever again. People that sit next to you are always so overfamiliar it is unreal and there is always some idiot playing crap music on their phone or talking way louder than they need to. Might try the train next time see if that is any better!


----------



## fishchicken

Trains are only marginally better. Full of rude, noisy, smelly, and offensive people in my (limited) experience.

Unless you are on one of the larger virgin/cross country services, Id avoid all trains too.


----------



## mike225

My new forge oil breather pipe came ready to fit


----------



## GroverUK

....painted a set of wheels luminous glow in the dark pink. Carnt work out whether there awesome or horrendous :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

If you painted them in photoshop, behave! If you painted them in real life, step away from the paint!


----------



## warranty225cpe

SpunkehMunkey said:


> I chose to get the bus today to Liverpool as it was £5 for a day ticket or it would have cost me £20 to drive there (tunnel fees and parking). I am all for being frugal but I cannot get a bus ever again. People that sit next to you are always so overfamiliar it is unreal and there is always some idiot playing crap music on their phone or talking way louder than they need to. Might try the train next time see if that is any better!


I ride the train to and from work every day. It sucks, and I hate it. But for $75 a month, Ill take it. My car is only driven to and from the train station (less than a mile each way). The train is a disgusting, foul, dirty thing. And the people that ride it are the same.


----------



## Skeee

GroverUK said:


> ....painted a set of wheels luminous glow in the dark pink. Can't work out whether they're awesome or horrendous :lol:


Please tell me this is a PS windup!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## GroverUK

Pugwash69 said:


> If you painted them in photoshop, behave! If you painted them in real life, step away from the paint!


They are 100% genuinely painted, no editing on that pic at all. Was at a customers request, and as we all know the customers allways right! (might not have been in this case :lol: )


----------



## Paulj100

GroverUK said:


> ....painted a set of wheels luminous glow in the dark pink. Carnt work out whether there awesome or horrendous :lol:


 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## Skeee

GroverUK said:


> They are 100% genuinely painted, no editing on that pic at all. Was at a customers request, and as we all know the customers always right! (might not have been in this case :lol: )


 As a reputable professional in the auto industry you have a 'duty of care' to point out to customers when, and to explain why, they are being a totally numpty! :lol:


----------



## JoshyTT

picked up the car from having its wheels refurbed,calipers painted,spoiler painted,petrol cap and rear valance


----------



## Skeee

JoshyTT said:


> picked up the car from having its wheels refurbed,calipers painted,spoiler painted,petrol cap and rear valance






 Watch 'til the end!


----------



## JoshyTT

your hilarious.

let me know when your at the apollo next.


----------



## GroverUK

Skeee said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are 100% genuinely painted, no editing on that pic at all. Was at a customers request, and as we all know the customers always right! (might not have been in this case :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> As a reputable professional in the auto industry you have a 'duty of care' to point out to customers when, and to explain why, they are being a totally numpty! :lol:
Click to expand...

A, It wasn't a tt so I didn't really care! :roll: 
B, I was actually quite intrigued as to what it would look like. We all like a bit of a experiment when its not on our own cars :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

I'm told the Cambridgeshire police have a points system for spotting distinctive cars. Our old "MOO" 206 was on their list. I think the pink wheels would be worth negative points.

Today I'll be driving 30 miles to collect the boy. My first time out of the house since Sunday.


----------



## Lollypop86

Will not be going in the sun on doctors orders because of the injection I had stuck in my bum due to the amount of mozzie bites  no fair [smiley=bigcry.gif]

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Fixed my passenger seat.  
Just waiting for the rain to stop so I can put it back in. :roll:


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Will not be going in the sun on doctors orders because of the injection I had stuck in my bum due to the amount of mozzie bites  no fair [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> J
> Xx


----------



## Pugwash69

Skeee said:


> Fixed my passenger seat.
> Just waiting for the rain to stop so I can put it back in. :roll:


Leave it out and enjoy the car for a bit.


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will not be going in the sun on doctors orders because of the injection I had stuck in my bum due to the amount of mozzie bites  no fair [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

 I went really faint had to be held up by my Egyptian husband lol it was rubbish  and my bum stung like no mans business

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Only thing for mossy bites is not to scratch them , not easy but best treatment


----------



## Skeee

Stopped raining. Finally. A clear susnset.  
Seat fitted, (vacuumed first) airbag light reset. 
TT Zen restored.


----------



## L0z

AP coilies fitted!

No more knocking, and the ride seems so much nicer than before!

Hoping for a dry day tomorrow to clean the fleet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mullum

Skeee said:


> Stopped raining. Finally. A clear susnset.
> Seat fitted, (vacuumed first) airbag light reset.
> TT Zen restored.


I remember you posting about fixing your seat - glad you sorted it out. Now where's the "how to" with pictures ?


----------



## milanonick

Managed to pinch my brother in laws ramp today so I replaced discs and pads front and rear and changed brake and clutch fluid for ATE Super Blue.


----------



## Mondo

...landed back in Blightly after being in the Other Down Under for a fortnight. Drinks Friday night in Auckland harbour before heading out to the airport for a 1:30am flight, only to find when I got there it had been delayed 'til 3:40. Damn; wasted drinking time! Eventually got airborne at 4:30am, for a 10-hour flight to KL. 40 minutes just enough to change planes for the 13.5 hour leg from KL to Heathrow and a waiting Mrs and Jr. Mondo.

Nowt like finally getting home. 

PS: Normal Forum abusive service will resume as soon as I've had a good night's kip - which I'm about to head off to. 

Oh, and saw a total of about... 5 TTs in NZ while there - 1 in Taupo, 3 in Wellington and one in Auckland. Only one a 225; the rest ickle 180s. Awww...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...landed back in Blightly after being in the Other Down Under for a fortnight. Drinks Friday night in Auckland harbour before heading out to the airport for a 1:30am flight, only to find when I got there it had been delayed 'til 3:40. Damn; wasted drinking time! Eventually got airborne at 4:30am, for a 10-hour flight to KL. 40 minutes just enough to change planes for the 13.5 hour leg from KL to Heathrow and a waiting Mrs and Jr. Mondo.
> 
> Nowt like finally getting home.
> 
> PS: Normal Forum abusive service will resume as soon as I've had a good night's kip - which I'm about to head off to.
> 
> Oh, and saw a total of about... 5 TTs in NZ while there - 1 in Taupo, 3 in Wellington and one in Auckland. Only one a 225; the rest ickle 180s. Awww...


Nice to have you back safe Mondo...look forward to the issuing grief and your hi level of retaliation ability. :lol: Now get that engine bay of yours sorted its a mess...  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## reece1591

Fitted my badger 5 tip reading for rolling road day tomo.

In one hand can't wait to see what the car does standard plus the tip and drilled air box (standard filter though)

But on other hand scared as don't want car to go bang or to have no power lol

Only one way to find out though so will be fun


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm drunk.the ends hahahaha

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice to have you back safe Mondo...look forward to the issuing grief and your hi level of retaliation ability. :lol: Now get that engine bay of yours sorted its a mess...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.


 :lol:

Only one (still) outstanding enging bay issue, and I'll have a crack at that next Sunday, after going to the Rugby League semis on the Saturday. Should be a blast; not a huge League fan but I've never been to Wembley before - and damn well aren't gonna see a poxy football match there.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you back safe Mondo...look forward to the issuing grief and your hi level of retaliation ability. :lol: Now get that engine bay of yours sorted its a mess...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Only one (still) outstanding enging bay issue, and I'll have a crack at that next Sunday, after going to the Rugby League semis on the Saturday. Should be a blast; not a huge League fan but I've never been to Wembley before - and damn well aren't gonna see a poxy football match there.
Click to expand...

 :wink: Typical kiwi..  Bloody rugby...Odd shaped balls and use of hands...Real game of skill is footie.. Mondo..our John don Duggy is still wearing plastic... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you back safe Mondo...look forward to the issuing grief and your hi level of retaliation ability. :lol: Now get that engine bay of yours sorted its a mess...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Only one (still) outstanding enging bay issue, and I'll have a crack at that next Sunday, after going to the Rugby League semis on the Saturday. Should be a blast; not a huge League fan but I've never been to Wembley before - and damn well aren't gonna see a poxy football match there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink: Typical kiwi..  Bloody rugby...Odd shaped balls and use of hands...Real game of skill is footie.. Mondo..our John don Duggy is still wearing plastic... :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

 I know, I've just cleaned it whilst checking the oil...

I've got more important things to do, like planning when to fit my fmic and sorting my bloody xenons out, changed the bulb and it still seems to work when it wants to! :-/

DV relocation pipes should be leaving china this week, one for plastic on and one for plastic off... And I've just discovered my cam cover gasket is leaking :-(

Did aps do you an exchange cover Damien?

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTSPORT666

Only one (still) outstanding enging bay issue, and I'll have a crack at that next Sunday, after going to the Rugby League semis on the Saturday. Should be a blast; not a huge League fan but I've never been to Wembley before - and damn well aren't gonna see a poxy football match there. [/quote]

:wink: Typical kiwi..  Bloody rugby...Odd shaped balls and use of hands...Real game of skill is footie.. Mondo..our John don Duggy is still wearing plastic... :lol:

Damien.[/quote]
I know, I've just cleaned it whilst checking the oil...

I've got more important things to do, like planning when to fit my fmic and sorting my bloody xenons out, changed the bulb and it still seems to work when it wants to! :-/

DV relocation pipes should be leaving china this week, one for plastic on and one for plastic off... And I've just discovered my cam cover gasket is leaking :-(

Did aps do you an exchange cover Damien?

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/quote]

Ahh feel crap now for having a go at your plastic fetish John...Your poor TT seems to be having a midlife crisis? Yes APS does an exchange cam cover painting service.  Goes without saying but I had a new gasket fitted with the new cam cover..

I am going down to APS for a service soon, maybe we could meet up down there while our cars are being worked on.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Don Duggy's still on the plastic? Disgusting. Might have to blank the man - even if I risk waking up with a horse's head in my bed one morning. 

Gonna have one last crack at getting that hose off, then maybe put in a call to Dan, Dan the Hybrid Man. And maybe Relentless and see if that Spiderworx-inspired exhaust mani' is ready for prime time. Or maybe Badger Bill's. Or Mad Max Clesca, if his is any good. Still waiting for a link for that one, D. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Don Duggy's still on the plastic? Disgusting. Might have to blank the man - even if I risk waking up with a horse's head in my bed one morning.
> 
> Gonna have one last crack at getting that hose off, then maybe put in a call to Dan, Dan the Hybrid Man. And maybe Relentless and see if that Spiderworx-inspired exhaust mani' is ready for prime time. Or maybe Badger Bill's. Or Mad Max Clesca, if his is any good. Still waiting for a link for that one, D. :wink:


Mondo the Max clesca manifold is still in early stages...Joe one of the guys on the usa forum ,on stage 2 is going to be fitting one of the first ones soon, with a k04 hybrid and 034 intake manifold..So am looking forward to those results..Will keep you posted. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

Overtook a Ferrari!  
 On the way back from 'work'  
Roof down of course.


----------



## kevbeans

Fitted my sfs tip and fixed a rattle coming from the tailgate that's been bugging me since I bought the car


----------



## justinjgy

Fitted new clutch switch but had a bit of trouble with it. It makes some horrid sounds as it is fitted but I found it still not working. I took the old one apart to see how it worked then had another look at the new one. It needed turning clock wise again to get in correct position. I used a meter to double check it switched on and off.

While I had the lower panel off I looked at the relays and found at some point water had got in there and the fuel pump relay was not looking its best. Removed and cleaned all connections and refitted. There is a 30 amp fuse that looked even worse than this so did the same I think it's something to do with the windows ?? thermal fuse ??

Fitted new DV as thought it was week and after checking with the new one yes very easy to push in put hard as hell on the new one.


----------



## nicksttv6

snowfoamed the TT 








nick.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Only one (still) outstanding enging bay issue, and I'll have a crack at that next Sunday, after going to the Rugby League semis on the Saturday. Should be a blast; not a huge League fan but I've never been to Wembley before - and damn well aren't gonna see a poxy football match there.


 :wink: Typical kiwi..  Bloody rugby...Odd shaped balls and use of hands...Real game of skill is footie.. Mondo..our John don Duggy is still wearing plastic... :lol:

Damien.[/quote]
I know, I've just cleaned it whilst checking the oil...

I've got more important things to do, like planning when to fit my fmic and sorting my bloody xenons out, changed the bulb and it still seems to work when it wants to! :-/

DV relocation pipes should be leaving china this week, one for plastic on and one for plastic off... And I've just discovered my cam cover gasket is leaking :-(

Did aps do you an exchange cover Damien?

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/quote]

Ahh feel crap now for having a go at your plastic fetish John...Your poor TT seems to be having a midlife crisis? Yes APS does an exchange cam cover painting service.  Goes without saying but I had a new gasket fitted with the new cam cover..

I am going down to APS for a service soon, maybe we could meet up down there while our cars are being worked on.. 

Damien.[/quote]

Won't be until after Christmas mate, as I want to get my dp fitted at the same time and I haven't bought it yet 

John


----------



## roddy

4 hours downhill ( with upliift ) in algodanalise andalucia ,,,,. Its all about Scott , Comencal , Santa cruz. Specialized etc ,,, what is a TT ??? . GN all


----------



## philgibQS

Put a recaro sticker on the subframe.. Not the most innovative thing ever but still...

Not sure if its tacky or not really


----------



## Lollypop86

Got back from Egypt, sold my Ibiza, picked up my Audi, sorted tax and insurance and now I'm sat down lol

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> Got back from Egypt, sold my Ibiza, picked up my Audi, sorted tax and insurance and now I'm sat down lol
> 
> J
> Xx


And how is your bum then ???


----------



## Lollypop86

bums fine....all nice and tanned 

now im back in work urgh

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> bums fine....


----------



## Lollypop86

step away from my bum!!!!!

tbf i look pretty hot here with my new glasses lol










 lol

J
xx


----------



## mixmaster

Checked my Haldex works...


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> bums fine....all nice and tanned
> 
> now im back in work urgh
> 
> J
> xx


Pointless post without a photo !!!!!!!


----------



## roddy

mixmaster said:


> Checked my Haldex works...


Snow ,,,,,,,,,,,, wtf ,,,,,, 20 deg here ,,,, 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

lol i wonder how long i can get away with stickin a picture up of my backside before someone moans......lol

snow.......*******************************************************. the end lol

J
xx


----------



## ades tt 180

Got home from work and saw my neighbours car....
















At first i thought "he's running a lot of camber" but then realised that he broken a tie bar...
Odd thing is that this is the second one that has broke on his car and they both snapped when he was pulling off his drive...in fact i have known of 2 other cars suffering from snapped bars and both of those happened when pulling on/off drives...strange!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

ades tt 180 said:


> Got home from work and saw my neighbours car....
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> At first i thought "he's running a lot of camber" but then realised that he broken a tie bar...
> Odd thing is that this is the second one that has broke on his car and they both snapped when he was pulling off his drive...in fact i have known of 2 other cars suffering from snapped bars and both of those happened when pulling on/off drives...strange!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep , looks a bit like the green one . Only he got it both sides . :wink:


----------



## fishchicken

Today I booked a holiday over xmas for me and my mrs to get away from this hellish weather and commercial xmas rubbish everywhere 

And also got my car back after she had it for a week, it smells :roll:


----------



## fishchicken

ades tt 180 said:


> Got home from work and saw my neighbours car....
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> At first i thought "he's running a lot of camber" but then realised that he broken a tie bar...
> Odd thing is that this is the second one that has broke on his car and they both snapped when he was pulling off his drive...in fact i have known of 2 other cars suffering from snapped bars and both of those happened when pulling on/off drives...strange!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Judging by that photo you live in a town of identical houses and TTs


----------



## peter-ss

ades tt 180 said:


> Got home from work and saw my neighbours car....
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> At first i thought "he's running a lot of camber" but then realised that he broken a tie bar...
> Odd thing is that this is the second one that has broke on his car and they both snapped when he was pulling off his drive...in fact i have known of 2 other cars suffering from snapped bars and both of those happened when pulling on/off drives...strange!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It would be a good idea to check that it doesn't have seized rose joints :!:


----------



## mullum

peter-ss said:


> It would be a good idea to check that it doesn't have seized rose joints :!:


+1

And maybe fit some of the new poly bushes, instead of the rubber OEM ..
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=445346


----------



## warrenstuart

Took a chunk out of the n/s front wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Only moved it for someone to gain access and clipped the end of the dropped curb, haven't even unlocked the thing in over a week :x

Not gonna bother getting it fixed until the spring just incase someone slides into the curb or similar over the winter.


----------



## Duggy

warrenstuart said:


> Took a chunk out of the n/s front wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Only moved it for someone to gain access and clipped the end of the dropped curb, haven't even unlocked the thing in over a week :x
> 
> Not gonna bother getting it fixed until the spring just incase someone slides into the curb or similar over the winter.


Oh bugger, it always happens when helping someone else out 

john


----------



## warrenstuart

Duggy said:


> Oh bugger, it always happens when helping someone else out


I know! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## sussexbythesea

....received my 3-bar grill from a seller on here 

set to work lunchtime, found a decent how to post from Oldguy



Arms are a little scratched and the 5-bar is all intact if I ever want to change back although I'm reasonably
well convinced :lol:


----------



## Skeee

warrenstuart said:


> Took a chunk out of the n/s front wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Only moved it for someone to gain access and clipped the end of the dropped curb, haven't even unlocked the thing in over a week :x
> 
> Not gonna bother getting it fixed until the spring just incase someone slides into the curb or similar over the winter.


A dab of silver Hammerite Smooth is a perfect match for OEM Audi Avus Silver wheels.  
_Well, at ten paces it's a perfect match._ :roll: _Until it's refurb time._


----------



## warrenstuart

Skeee said:


> A dab of silver Hammerite Smooth is a perfect match for OEM Audi Avus Silver wheels.
> _Well, at ten paces it's a perfect match._ :roll: _Until it's refurb time._


Thanks Skeee, i'll need to do something to just disguise it a bit until the spring or whenever i find some new wheels whichever comes first as looking for wheels has taken a back seat at the moment unless the right thing comes up.
and i spunked a chunk of the wheel fund money on something else!

Warren.


----------



## bboy80

Had the timing fixed as it seems the previous garage hadn't done the job correctly, had a new Cambelt whilst it was all off thought I might as well. Also had a new temperature sensor.

Found out all my Drive shaft Boots (front and back) are split.. Wicked! So that's going to be done soon.

Well there goes my stage 2 remap self crimbo present [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BrooksMCR

Attempted to purchase an ISO cable, Aerial adaptor and fascia adaptor for fitting the Sony H/U I have lying around only to find out that Halfrauds does not have any of the fascia adaptors in stock nor that they can order in...

I may resort to an OSIR plate...decisions, decisions... (Read money, money...) :?


----------



## mosmadsam

Took delivery of my scorpion cat-back...hopefully it'll be fitted soon!


----------



## mullum

mosmadsam said:


> Took delivery of my scorpion cat-back...hopefully it'll be fitted soon!


Good luck - try to be there when they do it so if its not straight/level/equal or whatever you can tell them they need to rotate the centre pipe.
Also make sure the heat shield is securely fastened and not going to cause any rattles.
Once it's done please report back


----------



## droopsnoot

Took mine for its MOT. Passed with just an advisory, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Lollypop86

had a rubbish day at work so thought as the evening was quite nice I'd drive home with the roof down because I'm so cool like that lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> had a rubbish day at work so thought as the evening was quite nice I'd drive home with the roof down because I'm so cool like that lol
> J
> xx


 If it's not raining it has to be done!  

And yes I did get wet yesterday! But only a little.


----------



## Pugwash69

My wife had my roof down. If was clear blue skies but 'kin chilly!


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> If it's not raining it has to be done!
> 
> And yes I did get wet yesterday! But only a little.


Dance tunes pumping going through my village....dont think the people coming out the church were very happy oops!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Pugwash69 said:


> *My wife had my roof down.* If was clear blue skies but 'kin chilly!


You talking about the car or should this euphemism be off topic?


----------



## Pugwash69

No euphemism. True story.


----------



## Lollypop86

insert "bro" at the end of sentance lol

J
xx


----------



## hang your idols

clean up the interior


----------



## Lollypop86

Stuck car in garage, went shopping spending my mums money, had dinner, got home, dyed hair, sit in house naked......ahh busy day lol

J
Xx


----------



## uv101

Today I hoovered about 2 pints of F'in Costa from the passenger side...........Suitably unimpressed!










Then I fitted tweeter rings and a shiny mirror knob  Cold do with a new cap and handle too!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lollypop86 said:


> Stuck car in garage, went shopping spending my mums money, had dinner, got home, dyed hair, sit in house naked......ahh busy day lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Descriptions mean nothing without PICTURES to back them up Lollypop86...  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Kyle18uk

TTSPORT666 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck car in garage, went shopping spending my mums money, had dinner, got home, dyed hair, sit in house naked......ahh busy day lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptions mean nothing without PICTURES to back them up Lollypop86...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

No!!!!!!


----------



## Rocketr

Bought a set of ronal oem 6 spoke 17s with 2 tyres on for £50! Need a bit of a refurb, but could be a good find for a set of winter rims

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

Fitted a pair of Goodyear Eagle F1s to Our Pegs beloved Zafira. Rears were down to 2mm when she got a puncture on Wednesday. Put the new pair up front and the old 4mm fronts on the back. Old ones are Goodyear Economygrip and they've lasted well.


----------



## mstew

...am carless! 

I fixed the XR3i a while ago (all it needed was a new alternator, nice and cheap) but then some idiot jumped the lights and crushed my brother between another car and a lorry so his tranny was written off! At least he admitted liability and we got a quick pay out. Anyway, so my brother took the XR3i and I am now I'm left carless  this sucks although I am now awaiting the arrival of my Grandads old xsara :lol: I can't complain though as it's been faultless, it's free and has a turbo :twisted: remap? lol


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Kyle18uk said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck car in garage, went shopping spending my mums money, had dinner, got home, dyed hair, sit in house naked......ahh busy day lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptions mean nothing without PICTURES to back them up Lollypop86...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Haha, made my day. That actually lolly?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Fitted my LCR Splitter to the qs.


----------



## Pugwash69

I got up at 5:30 this morning, has the most disgusting cup of coffee in McD in Thetford at 7:30, had a grand day out at Snetterton and got home for 3:30. Now yawning.


----------



## ades tt 180

^ im with you on mcD's coffee...its disgusting...their buyer should be shot!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skid Mark

Fitted a new battery

Then found i don't have the radio code.... grrr :evil:


----------



## Aslan

Topped 140 on my way back to holland from cologne. Perfectly legal as I was still in Germany.

It was still pulling very strongly.

Happy days.


----------



## kazinak

Aslan said:


> Topped 140 on my way back to holland from cologne. Perfectly legal as I was still in Germany.
> 
> It was still pulling very strongly.
> 
> Happy days.


why people always mention that it was done outside uk :roll: seriously no one cares even if you did that on m25


----------



## BrooksMCR

Left the car on the driveway and let the mrs take the wheel in her Astra today!

Winner 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BrooksMCR

Forgot to mention I also ordered myself some detailing goodies from amazon!

List:
Meguiars grit guard and bucket
Meguiars drying towel
Meguiars lambswool wash mitt
Meguiars tyre dressing
Poor boys wheel sealant
A thick nap microfiber cloth

All ready for a nice winter wash!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## common fault

Got my car into "winter mode" with little hat on gear knob


----------



## Lollypop86

moved my living room round lol

J
xx


----------



## Aslan

kazinak said:


> Aslan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Topped 140 on my way back to holland from cologne. Perfectly legal as I was still in Germany.
> 
> It was still pulling very strongly.
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> 
> 
> why people always mention that it was done outside uk :roll: seriously no one cares even if you did that on m25
Click to expand...

The Police might care..............


----------



## uv101

Aslan said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aslan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Topped 140 on my way back to holland from cologne. Perfectly legal as I was still in Germany.
> 
> It was still pulling very strongly.
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> 
> 
> why people always mention that it was done outside uk :roll: seriously no one cares even if you did that on m25
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police might care..............
Click to expand...

Along with the Judge when the "confession" of driving at double the UK speed limit then showing off about is shown in court.


----------



## warrenstuart

Had to phone in sick [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

*passes warren a big jug of man up* 

but I also got my TT owners club member pack and got a tad excited about lol....has anyone actually put the stickers on their car??

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

Isn't this suppose to be a 'today I did some thing to my TT' like in the OP ?

Turning in Facebook with finding out things like when everyone is having a shit or they just farted :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

killjoy 

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> Isn't this suppose to be a 'today I did some thing to my TT' like in the OP ?
> 
> Turning in Facebook with finding out things like when everyone is having a shit or they just farted :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Thought christ if the gen 3 TT is going to look this good, bring on the future. 

Damien


----------



## kazinak

uv101 said:


> Along with the Judge when the "confession" of driving at double the UK speed limit then showing off about is shown in court.


and Santa Claus is real too :lol: :lol:


----------



## uv101

kazinak said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the Judge when the "confession" of driving at double the UK speed limit then showing off about is shown in court.
> 
> 
> 
> and Santa Claus is real too :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thats good to know. Thanks [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]

seriously, if you think that bragging about what you've done in you car on a forum wont potentially land you in the sh1te, carry on. I'm just sat in waiting for all my pressies 8)


----------



## hang your idols

I`ve bought aerotwin wipers and arms to replace the standard crap ones from here(not a bad price 100£)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171038583098? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## hang your idols

Wash and wax(turtle wax ice liquid)  ;next,i have to paint the lower grills in phantom black :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...and smoke those corners too.


----------



## hang your idols

Good point :roll:


----------



## friktat

lovely car 

here comes my one with new wheels :roll:


----------



## redsilverblue

Used my new dinky in-car camera for the first time


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Used my new dinky in-car camera for the first time


How I miss that little black dress x

Welcome back.


----------



## Skeee

.....gave it a coat of wax ready for the weekend.
The before pic.  _Ok so I had already cleaned my 'new' wheels but the body had only had a light sprinkle. _







_ The only time you'll see the roof up. When it's being washed! :lol: _


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my new dinky in-car camera for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> How I miss that little black dress x
> 
> Welcome back.
Click to expand...

 :-* There's post a picture of yourself thread, I'm going there now :lol: :lol:


----------



## friktat

if this green one is your colour must say looks unique i like it


----------



## BrooksMCR

Washed my wheels from all of the muck gathered from flying from Chesterfield to Manchester via Buxton for work!

Not only that but also received my very thick nap microfiber polishing cloth from
Euro car parts! Definitely recommended!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bboy80

redsilverblue said:


> Used my new dinky in-car camera for the first time


Loving the colour of your tt


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a bit of "in the batcave" time detailing my qs after a busy week back and forward across the atlantic.

ALSO managed to source a set of genuine black stitch recaro bolster protectors from the usa...  Well happy.

Damien.


----------



## carpet3

Realised why my rear window heater wasn't working.

I was pressing the wrong button.

I've had this car for 7 months :/


----------



## TTSPORT666

carpet3 said:


> Realised why my rear window heater wasn't working.
> 
> I was pressing the wrong button.
> 
> I've had this car for 7 months :/


Hope you have more luck with your girlfriend bud... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## hang your idols

+1 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uv101

Just from a curiosity point of view, which button were you pressing?????


----------



## Duggy

uv101 said:


> Just from a curiosity point of view, which button were you pressing?????


I would guess at the one on the climate control panel :?:

John


----------



## Gracie

Received my new alloys and mitchelin ps3 tyes :roll:


----------



## mosmadsam

(well technically yesterday) I got my scorpion cat-back fitted, and we didn't have any fitment problems  all I can say is WOW... what a difference, i've fallen for the car on a new level :lol: now I just need the all important re-map


----------



## mullum

mosmadsam said:


> (well technically yesterday) I got my scorpion cat-back fitted, and we didn't have any fitment problems  all I can say is WOW... what a difference, i've fallen for the car on a new level :lol: now I just need the all important re-map


We'll be the judge of the fitment ! Hehe

But seriously, pictures ????

I must admit when mine was fitted it really did give me a whole new buzz (together with the improved handling from a rear r32 web).


----------



## mosmadsam

Haha, I'm not lying honest :lol: I'm going to give her a wash at the weekend and go out with the DSLR to get some progress shots (weather depending)


----------



## mullum

Try to shoot the exhaust tips from dead on centre low down and close to show the equal height, and from dead on above to show equal depth. If you don't mind :-D


----------



## reece1591

Nearly swapped tt for a tweeked cooper s as been finding tt bit boring as no real speed to it.

But hit myself on head with hammer and looked out the window at the tt and couldn't do it so to cheer myself up sorting out a remap for it as a present to say sorry for doubting it's potential lol

Badger 5 here I come


----------



## reece1591

carpet3 said:



> Realised why my rear window heater wasn't working.
> 
> I was pressing the wrong button.
> 
> I've had this car for 7 months :/


Don't worry I was doing the same for couple weeks then other day when it was bit icy decided to have some fun and turned esp off and went ooo there's the button lol so now I can see out rear window


----------



## carpet3

Duggy said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just from a curiosity point of view, which button were you pressing?????
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess at the one on the climate control panel :?:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yep. Thought it was odd the fans kicking in to clear the rear window...


----------



## kevbeans

Picked up a few bits from the body shop so spent a day fitting gloss black petrol cap, mirrors and headlight interiors followed by v6 front bumper with gloss black grills.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## sexytt

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] curbed her and the remote stopped working [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## glmec

Fixed the aliens. I feared the worst but it was only a blown fuse. My kids think they're great. Happy days


----------



## mullum

glmec said:


> Fixed the aliens. I feared the worst but it was only a blown fuse. My kids think they're great. Happy days


Fixing the aliens is one thing, replacing a fuse is another ! You got off very lightly indeed :lol:


----------



## uv101

Just ask Sigourney Weaver :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carpet3

Changed my battery and did a throttle reset.

Seems to be running a bit better now and the rev meter reads straight away when starting it (it was delayed by a few seconds before)


----------



## Mondo

uv101 said:


> Just ask Sigourney Weaver :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooh, horn! I've always loved a shaved bird.

Damn, wrong Forum again.


----------



## mosmadsam

mullum said:


> Try to shoot the exhaust tips from dead on centre low down and close to show the equal height, and from dead on above to show equal depth. If you don't mind :-D


No worries mate, will do!


----------



## mosmadsam

glmec said:


> Fixed the aliens. I feared the worst but it was only a blown fuse. My kids think they're great. Happy days


How do you operate them? I never seen mine working


----------



## TTSPORT666

Experienced really scary bad road rage from this absolute idiot in a merc c class on the m4, who honestly thought he ruled the road.  He was absolutely glued to my ass??..so when a straight safe piece of empty road appeared, i accelerated and left him for dead. I could see him trying to keep up but didn't have a chance..And he totally lost the plot??  Never seen anyone so freaking scary? When he finally caught up with me, and when i had pulled over to chill in the inner lane, i thought he was going to ram my door??  [smiley=bomb.gif] Glad to get home. :? Just beware guys. Some scary scary peeps out there.

Damien.


----------



## reece1591

carpet3 said:


> Changed my battery and did a throttle reset.
> 
> Seems to be running a bit better now and the rev meter reads straight away when starting it (it was delayed by a few seconds before)


Throttle reset? How's that done mine has a slight delay when I start the car


----------



## carpet3

http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomthro ... yadapt.htm


----------



## redsilverblue

friktat said:


> if this green one is your colour must say looks unique i like it


This is my car indeed, thanks 



bboy80 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my new dinky in-car camera for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the colour of your tt
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Kyle18uk

My QS battery cable arrived! need to decide on a new battery now, im thinking of going for a small racing battery to save some space and weight


----------



## uv101

mosmadsam said:


> glmec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the aliens. I feared the worst but it was only a blown fuse. My kids think they're great. Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> How do you operate them? I never seen mine working
Click to expand...

Headlights on, use the screen wash. Hold for about half a second


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> Experienced really scary bad road rage from this absolute idiot in a merc c class on the m4, who honestly thought he ruled the road.  He was absolutely glued to my ass??..so when a straight safe piece of empty road appeared, i accelerated and left him for dead. I could see him trying to keep up but didn't have a chance..And he totally lost the plot??  Never seen anyone so freaking scary? When he finally caught up with me, and when i had pulled over to chill in the inner lane, i thought he was going to ram my door??  [smiley=bomb.gif] Glad to get home. :? Just beware guys. Some scary scary peeps out there.
> 
> Damien.


Think just how impressed he would of been if u had hybrid and wmi :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Kyle18uk said:


> My QS battery cable arrived! need to decide on a new battery now, im thinking of going for a small racing battery to save some space and weight


Nice - where did u get that from?


----------



## Matt B

TTSPORT666 said:


> Experienced really scary bad road rage from this absolute idiot in a merc c class on the m4, who honestly thought he ruled the road.  He was absolutely glued to my ass??..so when a straight safe piece of empty road appeared, i accelerated and left him for dead. I could see him trying to keep up but didn't have a chance..And he totally lost the plot??  Never seen anyone so freaking scary? When he finally caught up with me, and when i had pulled over to chill in the inner lane, i thought he was going to ram my door??  [smiley=bomb.gif] Glad to get home. :? Just beware guys. Some scary scary peeps out there.
> 
> Damien.


Let me get this right. All you did was accelerate away and he did what exactly?


----------



## Lollypop86

fired someone and thought he might trash my car the head case lol

J
xx


----------



## bboy80

TTSPORT666 said:


> Experienced really scary bad road rage from this absolute idiot in a merc c class on the m4, who honestly thought he ruled the road.  He was absolutely glued to my ass??..so when a straight safe piece of empty road appeared, i accelerated and left him for dead. I could see him trying to keep up but didn't have a chance..And he totally lost the plot??  Never seen anyone so freaking scary? When he finally caught up with me, and when i had pulled over to chill in the inner lane, i thought he was going to ram my door??  [smiley=bomb.gif] Glad to get home. :? Just beware guys. Some scary scary peeps out there.
> 
> Damien.


Hilarious, I had someone do the same to me on the Motorway. Everytime they tried to undertake me I just put my foot down, I was pissing myself laughing. It was a girl with her boyfriend In a Bmw 120 I think, I could see them screaming in my rear view mirror lol.. :lol:


----------



## bboy80

Few parcels arrived today..

Cv boots all round, inner and outer. Haldex kit, Thermostat, g12+ coolant.

Also bought a few goodies 

Cruise control kit, de-daffled polished charge pipe, intake heat shield.

And finally got around to emailing Bill at badger for a remap next month


----------



## hang your idols

From where did you bought the Cruise control kit?


----------



## bboy80

hang your idols said:


> From where did you bought the Cruise control kit?


Bought it in parts on Ebay, got the stick and wiring loom for £32.00


----------



## hang your idols

New,second,any link?


----------



## bboy80

hang your idols said:


> New,second,any link?


Both new, I bartered on the stick got it for less 

Stick: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180719047506? ... 1439.l2649
Looms: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370782615559? ... 1439.l2649


----------



## hang your idols

Thanks


----------



## mstew

bboy80 said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> New,second,any link?
> 
> 
> 
> Both new, I bartered on the stick got it for less
> 
> Stick: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180719047506? ... 1439.l2649
> Looms: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370782615559? ... 1439.l2649
Click to expand...

Not sure how true this is but I thought we needed two looms to make it work?
i.e this one aswell.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Golf-Bora- ... 53ea4dd7cb

I maybe wrong, best to ask someone like cookbot I think


----------



## hang your idols

Yep,looks like :roll:

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... heavy.html

http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/ccs.pdf


----------



## bboy80

hang your idols said:


> Yep,looks like :roll:
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... heavy.html
> 
> http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/ccs.pdf


Bloody hell, thought I was getting a right bargain. Well another £44 its then..


----------



## mstew

Sorry for putting a downer on your bargain lol, but at least now you won't be upset after all that work and effort when it doesn't work! [smiley=bomb.gif]

I would have done it to mine if it was that cheap too :roll: Good luck with the install anyhow


----------



## bboy80

mstew said:


> Sorry for putting a downer on your bargain lol, but at least now you won't be upset after all that work and effort when it doesn't work! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I would have done it to mine if it was that cheap too :roll: Good luck with the install anyhow


Well its still cheaper than going to awesome or the ttshop anyway..


----------



## Kyle18uk

Matt B said:


> Nice - where did u get that from?


Just from ebay! popped up pretty cheap on a buy it now so snapped it up


----------



## ttibbo

Just put a new Kenwood BT unit in, lovely!


----------



## ades tt 180

Just renewed my ttoc membership...:-D

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sean-f

Well it was yesterday actually but I drove from Riyadh to Bahrain not the first time but this time through quite a spectacular sand storm, photo really dose not show quite how bad it was but the road is jet black so you can see there was a lot of sand about it was like having car sand blasted, you can see from the number plate it has taken a good blasting only 3 months old, first photo crossing causeway to my destination Bahrain (or as I know it land of Guinness)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTJOE01

Finally got round to fitting my new FK rear shocks.


----------



## M18NTT

Rear camber sorted at TTS. Very surprised the settings were so far out (front and rear) after only (4 months / 1800 miles) since having new coilovers, ARB's and every bush known to man changed but since I was also getting the ride height raised I suppose the geometry would have altered anyway. Another £150 into the bottomless pit otherwise known as TT ownership. Hopefully this sort of drift (in settings) is not the norm.

Also ordered centre armrest (early xmas present).


----------



## mullum

£150 for what exactly ? A four wheel alignment ?


----------



## sexytt

Fitted new dipstick tube, Simples !!! Also gave her a nice hot soapy bath :wink: Lois


----------



## M18NTT

mullum said:


> £150 for what exactly ? A four wheel alignment ?


No £70 to raise it and £80 to re-align it. Bearing in mind how far out the rear camber was anyway - and the fact that the front also needed quite a bit of adjustment - I wasn't best impressed but since I wanted the ride height raised I couldn't really argue too much.


----------



## Lollypop86

Wrapped up, roof down....because that's how I roll










J
Xx


----------



## Otley

Today I'm suffering. My co-drivers wedding yesterday. First time I've had a decent wet in a few months. Think I'll have a spot of lunch then wash the qS for a bit of fresh air.


----------



## Lollypop86

Otley TT QS said:


> Today I'm suffering. My co-drivers wedding yesterday. First time I've had a decent wet in a few months. Think I'll have a spot of lunch then wash the qS for a bit of fresh air.


Self inflicted......no sympathy! 

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

Today I decide weather I have to sell the TT  Hard times at the mo and with Xmas just round the corner. Pressure from the miss and the fact it has been sorn for the last 3 years. ( future retirement present to myself or pass it on to my son when he is 18yrs )

Paul


----------



## mike225

Paulj100 said:


> Today I decide weather I have to sell the TT  Hard times at the mo and with Xmas just round the corner. Pressure from the miss and the fact it has been sorn for the last 3 years. ( future retirement present to myself or pass it on to my son when he is 18yrs )
> 
> Paul


Paul why has it been sorn for so long? Cant get let go ah :wink: save it for your son, if the insurance isn't to bad of course.


----------



## roddy

Sod yer son , dont spoil him , teach him to work and strive for himself ,, you know it is good on the long term !! And keep the TT for your self ,,,,,,,,,, yell get fk all ffor it anyway , just enought to see you throo Xmas then come jan / feb you have no car ,,,, cmon , u is old enough to kno btttr !!!!


----------



## Nadim_m

cleaned and conditioned the leather was looking a bit tired and neglected by previous owners


----------



## Paulj100

mike225 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I decide weather I have to sell the TT  Hard times at the mo and with Xmas just round the corner. Pressure from the miss and the fact it has been sorn for the last 3 years. ( future retirement present to myself or pass it on to my son when he is 18yrs )
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Paul why has it been sorn for so long? Cant get let go ah :wink: save it for your son, if the insurance isn't to bad of course.
Click to expand...

Was always my intention to keep the TT sorn so that way I can afford to restore it which I've done then add some tasteful mods. It was either going to be my retirement present to myself then maybe after that hand it over to my son. I'm currently 48yrs old lol so a long way off. The mk 1 TT gas always been my dream car and would be vertually impossible to get hold of a good one in 17yrs time. 
But with work cutting my hours right down and some costly house repairs I'm getting a lot of pressure from the miss, she does not see what all the fuss is about as she says it's only a car!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] were discussing it today. Maybe I can get away with just selling my pole position seats 

Paul


----------



## mullum

Fitted some CREE LED rear fog/reverse lights. Fitted CREE LED side indicators earlier in the week (bought a year ago :lol: 
Re-sticky-taped my front numberplate. Put a new tax disc on the Kwacka.


----------



## Ian_W

Fitted my 007p, great post mod test drive. Think my recirc must of failed a few months ago.


----------



## Lollypop86

Did nothing to do with my tt apart from drive it lol but I have just seen the hunger games (II) and it was amazing

J
Xx


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> Did nothing to do with my tt apart from drive it lol but I have just seen the hunger games (II) and it was amazing
> 
> J
> Xx


Good to hear I'm seeing it tomorrow. Better then the first one?

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

I washed my car. It was brown again, so it's back to silver.


----------



## Lollypop86

Hell t'the yea!!!!! I loved the first one and this one just wow if you don't like it then there is something seriously wrong with you lol

J
Xx


----------



## peter139

Not today, but last week i did a window tint.


----------



## Paulj100

peter139 said:


> Not today, but last week i did a window tint.


Awesome looking TT 8) 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## sexytt

Totally agree, gobsmackingly gorgeous TT. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

ooooo very nice

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Paulj100 said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I decide weather I have to sell the TT  Hard times at the mo and with Xmas just round the corner. Pressure from the miss and the fact it has been sorn for the last 3 years. ( future retirement present to myself or pass it on to my son when he is 18yrs )
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Paul why has it been sorn for so long? Cant get let go ah :wink: save it for your son, if the insurance isn't to bad of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was always my intention to keep the TT sorn so that way I can afford to restore it which I've done then add some tasteful mods. It was either going to be my retirement present to myself then maybe after that hand it over to my son. I'm currently 48yrs old lol so a long way off. The mk 1 TT gas always been my dream car and would be vertually impossible to get hold of a good one in 17yrs time.
> But with work cutting my hours right down and some costly house repairs I'm getting a lot of pressure from the miss, she does not see what all the fuss is about as she says it's only a car!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] were discussing it today. Maybe I can get away with just selling my pole position seats
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Sad to hear mate because you sound like you have genuine passion for the car.

I would sit down have a chat with your lovely lady and be realistic over what you would expect to get for a car that's been off the road so long.

I would also offer to sell the Pole Positions for £900 that might get a stay of execution.


----------



## Paulj100

Thank you Jamman for your kind words. I will have to make my mind up soon trouble is the miss has no idea just how much I paid for the pole position as they were a timed purchase when she was away on a girly holiday :roll: :wink:

Paul


----------



## Jackieb

Hi Paul i really hope u don't have to sell it there must be another way


----------



## reece1591

Paulj100 said:


> Thank you Jamman for your kind words. I will have to make my mind up soon trouble is the miss has no idea just how much I paid for the pole position as they were a timed purchase when she was away on a girly holiday :roll: :wink:
> 
> Paul


Say they have become rare as not being made anymore so people want to pay good money so makes it look like making good money off them ;-) works every time....


----------



## Kyle18uk

Say you got them for a bargain off ebay because they were listed wrong.

60% of the time it works every time


----------



## Paulj100

Kyle18uk said:


> Say you got them for a bargain off ebay because they were listed wrong.
> 
> 60% of the time it works every time


 :lol: :lol: some good ideas there. Tuesday the weather looks good so will get the TT out of hibernation as it's been 3 months since I started it and moved it. Will check it it all over and decide what to do then. :?

Paul


----------



## Cloud

Paulj100 said:


> I'm getting a lot of pressure from the miss, she does not see what all the fuss is about as she says it's only a car!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Paul


Only a car?? Is she nuts?!!    You can't sell it, just shop at the pound shop for all your Christmas presents!
From an understanding female


----------



## Lollypop86

Have had the airbag connection fixed as it was dodgy and the after cat O2 sensor replaced.....no more fairy lights on the dash for meeeeeee

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69

But it's the season to be jolly, almost!


----------



## carpet3

Acquired a 3 inch crack on my windscreen.

Having a nightmare this last week or so


----------



## Lollypop86

Pugwash69 said:


> But it's the season to be jolly, almost!


The jollyness can stay off my dash lol

J
xx


----------



## bboy80

Got my TT back today with a bill I wasn't really expecting to be so much  £330

Had the following done:

Haldex service & new filter
New cv boots all round
New De-baffled charge pipe fitted
Full coolant flush
New thermostat fitted

Had a new cambelt last week with a new coolant sensor that was £287

Im bloody skint [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh and I sprayed my lower grills black, came up a treat..


----------



## Paulj100

bboy80 said:


> Got my TT back today with a bill I wants really expecting to be so much  £330
> 
> Had the following done:
> 
> Haldex service & new filter
> New cv boots all round
> New De-baffled charge pipe fitted
> Full coolant flush
> New thermostat fitted
> 
> Had a new cambelt last week with a new coolant sensor that was £287
> 
> Im bloody skint [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Oh and I sprayed my lower grills black, came up a treat..


Ouch! Was the work done at Audi or an indie?

Psul


----------



## bboy80

Paulj100 said:


> Ouch! Was the work done at Audi or an indie?
> 
> Psul


Independent garage, Ross Motorsport.

To be fair the cambelt bill was pretty good, had the car re-timed as the previous garage fooked it up, so fault codes were showing.

But todays bill killed me, 6.5hrs they worked on it so I can see why it was expensive.


----------



## M18NTT

Got my new armrest in the post. Not cheap but definitely looks the business and a perfect match for the rest of the interior.


----------



## reece1591

Fitted a new temp sensor topped up coolant and oil so car all good 

Also ordered some 42 draft design shifter bushings to stop or reduce the play in mine


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> Also ordered some 42 draft design shifter bushings to stop or reduce the play in mine


I'm after some of those too .. Did you order from the usa and did you get any discount at all ?
I just tried and the code expired 26th :-(


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered some 42 draft design shifter bushings to stop or reduce the play in mine
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after some of those too .. Did you order from the usa and did you get any discount at all ?
Click to expand...

Works out $60 from them direct so about £37 but may get hit with import tax not sure.
Went into awesome gti and they sell them £32 for the set then £4.50 postage , they have a sale on friday phone only but said highly unlikely they will be in the sale as cheap and they already don't make any money on them.

So I got impatient and just ordered them now as would only save like £3-5 really depending on sale %'s


----------



## mullum

So you reckon just buy from Awesome gti, ok cool cheers. I didn't actually know they had them so that's good.
Be very keen to hear how they turn out. The one thing I hate about my car is the shifts, it was bad before I fitted a short shifter but its actually worse now.


----------



## reece1591

I didn't till read a review on mk4 r32oc (googled review on them) and person said made a massive difference no more sloppy gear changes and no crunches

Then posted link for awesome gti so was well happy as any issues they UK based


----------



## Mondo

mullum said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered some 42 draft design shifter bushings to stop or reduce the play in mine
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after some of those too .. Did you order from the usa and did you get any discount at all ?
> I just tried and the code expired 26th :-(
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I've got a set lying about somewhere that were never fitted.


----------



## hang your idols

Switched to OEM aero :roll:

before



after


----------



## Lollypop86

the after 1 isnt working......just saying 

j
xx


----------



## reece1591

them wipers look million times better


----------



## carpet3

Fitted a new rear right number plate light


----------



## Kyle18uk

Changed my cam cover gasket and all four abs sensors! Long day


----------



## merlin c

.... fondly remember my baby bear, and the time we polished the car and admired ourselves in the reflection 8)  ..........Good days, good memories, sadly missed.


----------



## Lollypop86

sad times

I noticed two small chips in the windscreen this morning with cracks coming off them.....(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

merlin c said:


> .... fondly remember my baby bear, and the time we polished the car and admired ourselves in the reflection 8)  ..........Good days, good memories, sadly missed.


So Sorry to hear this. Was a Gorgeous looking dog.

Paul


----------



## TT8

Ordered a race diagnostics liquid gauge  early xmas toy to me.


----------



## kevbeans

hang your idols said:


> Switched to OEM aero :roll:
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after


I've got the blades like in your original pic but the oem ones look so much better. Do you have to change the arms and blades and if so do you have any links to the bits I need.


----------



## Mondo

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/search.asp?p ... &site=main for one.


----------



## hang your idols

Don`t buy from TTSHOP,i have issue with them,i`ve been ordering shock absorbers from them and after 10days no shocks,no replay to my email :x ;suppose to be called TTSHIT 

Anyway,from here i`ve bought my aero,much cheaper(101£ including delivery),received in 5days!,looks like there is big difference between english and german sellers :x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171038583098? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## Otley

Carried out Inspection Service on qS. Nice and mild here this aft', quite a pleasant couple of hours on driveway.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Gave Blue thunder a good wash after a fair few motorway miles covered this week, going to and from the flight training centre...fully trained on the Airbus a380 big bird.. :wink: New pressie for my qs is waiting for me to collect in Dallas tomorrow. 

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

TTSPORT666 said:


> Gave Blue thunder a good wash after a fair few motorway miles covered this week, going to and from the flight training centre...fully trained on the Airbus a380 big bird.. :wink: New pressie for my qs is waiting for me to collect in Dallas tomorrow.
> 
> Damien.


 Please tell me it ain't a POS as I 'work' with one of the design engineers from that project.


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Please tell me it ain't a POS as I 'work' with one of the design engineers from that project.


is there anyone you dont know? geez you get around a bit dont ya 

J
xx


----------



## kevbeans

hang your idols said:


> Don`t buy from TTSHOP,i have issue with them,i`ve been ordering shock absorbers from them and after 10days no shocks,no replay to my email :x ;suppose to be called TTSHIT
> 
> Anyway,from here i`ve bought my aero,much cheaper(101£ including delivery),received in 5days!,looks like there is big difference between english and german sellers :x
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171038583098? ... 1497.l2649


£100 for some wipers is still a fair bit considering I've just fitted brand new bosch aero ones but the oem ones do look soooo much better. Every time I get in the car they will annoy me now knowing there is a better looking option  how long till I give in to temptation....

.... lasted about half an hour, new wipers on their way. Now would people please stop posting pics of things I don't really need


----------



## hang your idols

It`s up to you;old style are rubbish anyway :lol:


----------



## merlin c

Paulj100 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... fondly remember my baby bear, and the time we polished the car and admired ourselves in the reflection 8)  ..........Good days, good memories, sadly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Sorry to hear this. Was a Gorgeous looking dog.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, yea he was rather handsome, and the dog too :wink: one year ago on December the 21st he was put to sleep, only 9 and a half  going to be a little sad again this Xmas, but nowhere near as heartbreaking as last year................ may get another baby bear next year, TT looks empty without a dirty great big German Shepard in the back!!!! loved the looks I used to get when he was in the back as people looked on and thought...WTF!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

Yesterday now... I picked up a hard top from Anglesey from another member on here. It was a very nice back back through the Snowdonian national park to my parents' house in Redditch for a rest.

I got tugged by the police on the way. :roll: It seems Admiral insurance are slow updating the MID, so I was hunting on my phone through hundreds of emails for the ones about my insurance policy. It was so cliche, saying that my new policy started at midnight that very morning!

I need to clean this when I get home!


----------



## Mondo

Pugwash69 said:


> ...I got tugged by the police on the way. :roll: ...


You wish:


----------



## xiphon

... ordered an OEM dual cup holder for the car.

... ordered a full set of winter tyres (including a 5th as a spare) to fit on the spare alloys.

... ordered a honeycomb valance for the single exhaust. (I think it looks very smart)

... booked the car in the its MOT next week.

... received in the post a full set of group-buy discs + pads (Thanks John-H!)

... received in the post a full set of 40mm APEX springs.

... think that's about it!


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> Yesterday now... I picked up a hard top from Anglesey from another member on here. It was a very nice back back through the Snowdonian national park to my parents' house in Redditch for a rest.
> 
> I got tugged by the police on the way. :roll: It seems Admiral insurance are slow updating the MID, so I was hunting on my phone through hundreds of emails for the ones about my insurance policy. It was so cliche, saying that my new policy started at midnight that very morning!
> 
> I need to clean this when I get home!


Nice! Love the hard top on a roadster 8) looks good the black on silver.

Paul


----------



## mullum

xiphon said:


> ... ordered a honeycomb valance for the single exhaust. (I think it looks very smart)


Didn't know you could get one. Good find.


----------



## Pugwash69

mullum said:


> xiphon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ordered a honeycomb valance for the single exhaust. (I think it looks very smart)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you could get one. Good find.
Click to expand...

There's one on mine, bought from the TTshop.


----------



## Lollypop86

Pugwash69 said:


> I need to clean this when I get home!


My what a filthy car you have!!!! I'm finding myself having palpitations just hours after cleaning - living in the countryside sucks sometimes!

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69

I've just done about 600 miles to fetch this roof.


----------



## Lollypop86

blimey that is a long trip lol still no excuse lol

J
xx


----------



## M18NTT

Dragged the old girl out of the garage and fitted my new armrest and black bullet car camera ready for a blast down to Beaulieu this weekend. Haven't been there for about 30 years so really looking forward to it.

Also got an e-mail last week to say that over this weekend Honor Blackman and Richard Kiel will be there to mark the - soon to end - Bond Cars in Motion exhibition. I was an avid Bond fan back in the 60's so it will be fun to see some of the old wheels from yesteryear.

Still got my gold DB5 in the original Corgi display box - cost me 1d less than 10 bob (or 9/11d) old money - Anyone over 55 will know what I mean. Hard to imagine that's only 49.5p. I saved my pocket money for weeks to buy that.


----------



## Pugwash69

Are you fitting a bullet cam external or something?


----------



## M18NTT

Pugwash69 said:


> Are you fitting a bullet cam external or something?


No internal, just like the typical in car cams. It has quite good reviews, good write speeds, nice and unobtrusive and built in Sat-Nav. I was initially put off by the kph speed default however they are now UK modified to mph. £114 with 32Gb internal memory but without GPS, £134 with.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-0801-for ... 4897.l4276

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-0801-GPS ... 4897.l4276


----------



## Pugwash69

Aha! I had to order two of these from New Zealand when I got them! I saw the excellent techmoan review on youtube.


----------



## M18NTT

Pugwash69 said:


> Aha! I had to order two of these from New Zealand when I got them! I saw the excellent techmoan review on youtube.


Yeah, that was the report I saw. Very impressive. I contacted the e-bay seller - Mark - to see if they would sell the power/GPS plug-in unit as an extra because I could do with swapping the camera between the TT and my company car. At the moment he's only getting complete units but at that price I may well buy a second one anyway. Two of these is still cheaper than other single units like the Blackvue and Roadhawk and this unit doesn't seem to suffer form the others gremlins. Time will tell.


----------



## Duggy

Had a nice new shinty windscreen fitted 

Fitter damaged the plastic scuttle panel in the middle 

They have ordered and will fit me a new one 

The clear plastic window was already on the scuttle was all frosted, so good result 

John


----------



## theblob

merlin c said:


> .... fondly remember my baby bear, and the time we polished the car and admired ourselves in the reflection 8)  ..........Good days, good memories, sadly missed.


Sad times indeed merlin stunning dog, I will pop a pic up of our loopy bugger grew up with them my whole life. Would never have another breed regards

Rob


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> Had a nice new shinty windscreen fitted
> 
> Fitter damaged the plastic scuttle panel in the middle
> 
> They have ordered and will fit me a new one
> 
> The clear plastic window was already on the scuttle was all frosted, so good result
> 
> John


Yeah someone who worked on my car damaged my scuttle panel too, they broke the clear plastic window which had survived intact for 13 years until they came along. It's as if every time I let someone touch my car they break something.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Arrived in Dallas and my recaro seat bolsters were waiting for me in our hotel reception..Happy days and another lovely oem plus addition for my qs.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm drunk and just looked at the tt and thought "you'll be unused for a fair few hours" vodka is my friend

However......I've booked her in for a special treatment with my friend machine polish

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Arrived in Dallas and my recaro seat bolsters were waiting for me in our hotel reception..Happy days and another lovely oem plus addition for my qs.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


I hope there were a few other things waiting for you...  :wink:

They look very tasteful mate, no doubt we will be seeing lots of pics in the near future 

John


----------



## merlin c

theblob said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... fondly remember my baby bear, and the time we polished the car and admired ourselves in the reflection 8)  ..........Good days, good memories, sadly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad times indeed merlin stunning dog, I will pop a pic up of our loopy bugger grew up with them my whole life. Would never have another breed regards
> 
> Rob
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob, so true about the breed. I look forward to you posting some pictures


----------



## ades tt 180

changed my haldex oil and filter...decided to make the spanner though as i didn't want to pay £30 for a tool that i'm only going to use once!...oil/filter change only took about 15 mins to do...


----------



## Skeee

ades tt 180 said:


> changed my haldex oil and filter...decided to make the spanner though as i didn't want to pay £30 for a tool that i'm only going to use once!...oil/filter change only took about 15 mins to do...


Pics & "How To" for the spanner Mod?


----------



## Duggy

Gave the TT it's winter wash and wax and gave her a quick check over, now ready for the mot on Monday 

John


----------



## Paulj100

Gave it a wash and wax. Just need to find out if it's possible to drop the car another 10mm without going down the coilover route and maybe weather to spray my alloys gloss black :?


----------



## spearhunter#2

Paulj100 said:


> Gave it a wash and wax. Just need to find out if it's possible to drop the car another 10mm without going down the coilover route and maybe weather to spray my alloys gloss black :?


Stop thinking so much Paul! Just do your wheels black already :lol: You know you loved mine in the flesh :roll:


----------



## Paulj100

spearhunter#2 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a wash and wax. Just need to find out if it's possible to drop the car another 10mm without going down the coilover route and maybe weather to spray my alloys gloss black :?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop thinking so much Paul! Just do your wheels black already :lol: You know you loved mine in the flesh :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: that's me always thinking what the next mod will be :roll: 
This is a pic of Kaz's old TT I think, love the stance on this 8)

Yes yours was a stunner matey.......

....... So when are you getting another? :lol:

Paul


----------



## BrooksMCR

Apologies for being a day late - yesterday I took advantage of Awesome GTI's in store Black Friday discount and got myself a Neuspeed P flow kit fitted to my 225!

They were absolutely fantastic and sorted out my sump which was leaking due to powder coating - they skimmed the top and sealed it all up.

I left the garage a happy man to be on my way to chesterfield and I went to limp mode! Not good! I have Jim a quick ring and he said just pop it back in and we'll take a look. Turned out one of my coil packs was bust which they sorted out free of charge!

Can't thank them enough, highly recommended!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hibbsy

I applied conditioner to the leather and then went out for a blast in the Peak District. I always thinks it looks amazing up there, and the scenery isn't that bad either!


----------



## reece1591

Paulj100 said:


> Gave it a wash and wax. Just need to find out if it's possible to drop the car another 10mm without going down the coilover route and maybe weather to spray my alloys gloss black :?


Don't do it!!!!!!

The silver really shines on your car and makes it pop black wheels make the car look very dark in total and imo not as nice.


----------



## Skeee

reece1591 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a wash and wax. Just need to find out if it's possible to drop the car another 10mm without going down the coilover route and maybe weather to spray my alloys gloss black :?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it!!!!!!
> 
> The silver really shines on your car and makes it pop black wheels make the car look very dark in total and imo not as nice.
Click to expand...

I'm not (normally) a fan of the extended spoiler but it does look good with the wheels in black. Although to be honest black and silver both go very well with that blue. :?


----------



## Rocketr

Washed little red after fitting some secondhand Ronal 17s in black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblob

merlin c said:


> theblob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... fondly remember my baby bear, and the time we polished the car and admired ourselves in the reflection 8)  ..........Good days, good memories, sadly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad times indeed merlin stunning dog, I will pop a pic up of our loopy bugger grew up with them my whole life. Would never have another breed regards
> 
> Rob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Rob, so true about the breed. I look forward to you posting some pictures
Click to expand...

Here you go Merlin this is holly at 12 weeks 


And this is her now bloody mental :lol: 
[/ur

I really hope you get yourself another baby bear tc bud

Rob


----------



## mullum

What's this thread supposed to be about again ?


----------



## hang your idols

was a busy day,i`ve changed a few bits:

front and rear shock absorbers replaced with OEM ones





bluefame custom exhausts with sport cats fitted previous







dog bone



N249 delete



OEM rear bushes



Basically now i have new suspension and steering,front one has been changed like one months ago.

All i can say,my car it`s much responsive,like a small remap and the handling it`s so much better;happy bunny here


----------



## mullum

Did you score those bushes off eBay for £20 last week ? Was gonna bid on them ;-)

What springs are they ? ProSport ?


----------



## k19rks

... Bought my Mk 1 TT225 :mrgreen:


----------



## theblob

k19rks said:


> ... Bought my Mk 1 TT225 :mrgreen:


Congrats happy days

Rob


----------



## hang your idols

mullum said:


> Did you score those bushes off eBay for £20 last week ? Was gonna bid on them ;-)
> 
> What springs are they ? ProSport ?


Yep,is that bushes,i was the only bidder;the springs are H&R -25mm.


----------



## mullum

You did well mate, you posted a link on here before hand too ! Normally that's the kiss of death. £20 for £100 bushes. Again, congrats


----------



## peter-ss

hang your idols said:


> OEM rear bushes


Make sure that that those bushes / rose joints aren't the ones thst sre prone to seizing and causing tie bar failure.

When I went to Audi for a set for my 225 I found that they'd been superseded and came back with some alternative ones.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hang your idols

peter-ss said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> OEM rear bushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure that that those bushes / rose joints aren't the ones thst sre prone to seizing and causing tie bar failure.
> 
> When I went to Audi for a set for my 225 I found that they'd been superseded and came back with some alternative ones.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App
Click to expand...

Thank you for your advise,but to late,they are fitted now and i`ve read your old thread,very useful;they are exactly the same bushes which i`ve found in my car.The old bushes was in perfect condition for a 74k mlies car,so if the new ones will last another 70k miles,it`s fine to me.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Bought a Liquid TT gauge for £110, is that a fair price?


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> Bought a Liquid TT gauge for £110, is that a fair price?


Is it mounted in a vent Kyle?

Paid £130 for mine 18 months ago

John


----------



## merlin c

[/quote]

Sad times indeed merlin stunning dog, I will pop a pic up of our loopy bugger grew up with them my whole life. Would never have another breed regards

Rob[/quote]

Thanks Rob, so true about the breed. I look forward to you posting some pictures  [/quote]

Here you go Merlin this is holly at 12 weeks 


And this is her now bloody mental :lol: 
[/ur

I really hope you get yourself another baby bear tc bud

Rob[/quote]

She is a beauty Rob, so alert and photogenic!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## theblob

merlin c said:


>


Sad times indeed merlin stunning dog, I will pop a pic up of our loopy bugger grew up with them my whole life. Would never have another breed regards

Rob[/quote]

Thanks Rob, so true about the breed. I look forward to you posting some pictures  [/quote]

Here you go Merlin this is holly at 12 weeks 


And this is her now bloody mental :lol: 
[/ur

I really hope you get yourself another baby bear tc bud

Rob[/quote]

She is a beauty Rob, so alert and photogenic!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif][/quote]

Thanks mate she is bloody hard work she is like a kangaroo, always had boys first girl :lol:


----------



## chigmuss

Got a new spare coded and cut by Craig (aka actionman37) many thanks fella, recommend his service to anyone on here.


----------



## theblob

chigmuss said:


> Got a new spare coded and cut by Craig (aka actionman37) many thanks fella, recommend his service to anyone on here.


+1 for actionman37 great work nice bloke

Rob


----------



## Kyle18uk

Duggy said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Liquid TT gauge for £110, is that a fair price?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it mounted in a vent Kyle?
> 
> Paid £130 for mine 18 months ago
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yeah all mounted and ready to fit.

Been after one for a while now!


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Liquid TT gauge for £110, is that a fair price?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it mounted in a vent Kyle?
> 
> Paid £130 for mine 18 months ago
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all mounted and ready to fit.
> 
> Been after one for a while now!
Click to expand...

Not a bad price then, the mounted ones usually go for more than that 

One of the best mods for the interior, and very useful as well 

You'll love it

John


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm currently sat in Audi whilst she's in for a winter health check  good service at Newbury Audi lol

J
xx


----------



## uv101

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm currently sat in Audi whilst she's in for a winter health check  good service at Newbury Audi lol
> 
> J
> xx


What's the damage????? I'm sure something will have needed doing


----------



## hang your idols

Pics with the exhaust and lower grilles painted in phantom black


----------



## mullum

Looks great 
what back box do you have there ? Are they black tips ?


----------



## Lollypop86

uv101 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in Audi whilst she's in for a winter health check  good service at Newbury Audi lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> What's the damage????? I'm sure something will have needed doing
Click to expand...

Only 1 thing in the "red" which was a slight oil leak everything else just run of the mill stuff which they said was to do with age but no rush or panic they only did the health check and the technician said he was surprised how good the condition was with its age so I left very happy 

J
Xx


----------



## hang your idols

mullum said:


> Looks great
> what back box do you have there ? Are they black tips ?


Thanks mate;it`s custom bluefame exhaust,see my previous post with pics;the interior of the tips are black.


----------



## mullum

hang your idols said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great
> what back box do you have there ? Are they black tips ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate;it`s custom bluefame exhaust,see my previous post with pics;the interior of the tips are black.
Click to expand...

I'll have a look again. I have custom tips on my scorpion - black ceramic "Daytona" tips. But are your tips supposed to be black inside, or are they just FILTHY :lol:

You should put all your pics in a build thread, even if its just for me and you to chat about


----------



## friktat

wash all , and wax


----------



## friktat

also i have new friend


----------



## hang your idols

*mullum* i`m to lazy to do a build thread and anyway,i don`t want to do anything fancy,just a normal and a bit better TT 

*friktat* what a ugly mate :lol:


----------



## bboy80

Cleaned my tail pipes don't think the previous owners had ever done it..


----------



## friktat

i clean my pipes today is well with some polish stuff looks lot better 

its a voo doo jack sparrow


----------



## milanonick

Today I carried on enjoying the map we had put on at the weekend. It's made a huge difference to the car.


----------



## reece1591

Looked at my tt all day outside my work window it's all dirty makes me want to cry :-(

Will give it a clean tomo hopefully after I've fitted my 42 draft shifter bushings


----------



## carpet3

Dropped her off at Cheshire Oaks Audi this morning to get the two rear drain pipes replaced.

I was told it was a 1.5 hours job but got a call this afternoon to say it's taking longer than they expected and needed to keep it until tomorrow, can't be good :/


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> Looked at my tt all day outside my work window it's all dirty makes me want to cry :-(
> 
> Will give it a clean tomo hopefully after I've fitted my 42 draft shifter bushings


I found out that those bushings don't fit early model TTs like mine :-(
Looking into the diesel geek short shifter instead .


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at my tt all day outside my work window it's all dirty makes me want to cry :-(
> 
> Will give it a clean tomo hopefully after I've fitted my 42 draft shifter bushings
> 
> 
> 
> I found out that those bushings don't fit early model TTs like mine :-(
> Looking into the diesel geek short shifter instead .
Click to expand...

Why won't they fit???


----------



## uv101

.......went from this









to this









[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Doh! I think I might cry if I reach that one

J
xx


----------



## roddy

Fired up the car after sitting for 6 weeks , a little slow on the battery but fired almost immediatly ,,,


----------



## Kyle18uk

Finished my seat delete!




























Then I installed my liquid tt gauge -










And a pic of the car -


----------



## reece1591

Went to fit my 42 draft shifter bushings and turns out won't work as have wrong type of cable ends so going to try and swap from ball and socket to pin and shaft so they work.

So to cheer me up gave the car a quick clean


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> Went to fit my 42 draft shifter bushings and turns out won't work as have wrong type of cable ends so going to try and swap from ball and socket to pin and shaft so they work.
> 
> So to cheer me up gave the car a quick clean


To answer your earlier question, THAT'S why they don't fit !

I tell you what though, I also happen to own one of these - a mk2 short shifter, which happens to fit the mk1 (and lots of other vag cars). 
I wonder if the plastic piece on top could be transplanted into my early mk1 ??


----------



## spearhunter#2

Kyle18uk said:


> Finished my seat delete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I installed my liquid tt gauge -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of the car -


Sweet interior! 8)


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> To answer your earlier question, THAT'S why they don't fit !
> 
> I tell you what though, I also happen to own one of these - a mk2 short shifter, which happens to fit the mk1 (and lots of other vag cars).
> I wonder if the plastic piece on top could be transplanted into my early mk1 ??


If you fitted that and the other side part of the selector set up then yes they will fit as the I.e you have works on the pin and shaft set up unlike the ball and socket we have. I'm looking into getting a startard pair or a short shit and a standard side bit and fit them that way can use the other cable ends and fit my bushings.

Seems like loads of pissing about but from how much these tighten up the gear changes I want them fitted lol


----------



## sussexbythesea

got another years MOT, no work and no advisories.... 

It's taken time and money to get everything sorted and you never know what's around the corner but for now I'm well 
happy with the outcome


----------



## sexytt

Took washer to car to remove mud caked on wheelarches, only to have it splattered back all over me, Doh!!! :roll: Lois


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> If you fitted that and the other side part of the selector set up then yes they will fit as the I.e you have works on the pin and shaft set up unlike the ball and socket we have. I'm looking into getting a startard pair or a short shit and a standard side bit and fit them that way can use the other cable ends and fit my bushings.


Not sure I understood all of that as there are a few typing mistakes in the crucial parts :-s



reece1591 said:


> Seems like loads of pissing about but from how much these tighten up the gear changes I want them fitted lol


I agree, changing gears is so integral to the driving experience, so it's worth it.


----------



## sg_stew

Got an insurance quote for a 3.2 and 225 not much difference in price. I can't wait to get another tt I miss my old one  wish I had just spent the money getting my old one fixed and getting advise from here


----------



## carpet3

Picked her up from Audi Cheshire Oaks this afternoon. Drain tubes are working great and was charged less that I was quoted.

Also got a brake fluid change whilst it was there as I'm not sure when the last time that was done

Winner


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you fitted that and the other side part of the selector set up then yes they will fit as the I.e you have works on the pin and shaft set up unlike the ball and socket we have. I'm looking into getting a startard pair or a short shit and a standard side bit and fit them that way can use the other cable ends and fit my bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understood all of that as there are a few typing mistakes in the crucial parts :-s
> 
> 
> 
> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like loads of pissing about but from how much these tighten up the gear changes I want them fitted lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, changing gears is so integral to the driving experience, so it's worth it.
Click to expand...

sorry was on my phone and it screws all my words up

basically the selector sections on top of the gearbox are in 2 parts the normal part which is like the short shift you have and another part which is the side to side section.

to convert to the type that the 42 draft design bushings are made for are the pin and shaft type like the short shift you have.

if you fitted that and a new side to side selector part that uses the pin and shaft type cable end you can fit the bushings.

this is because we use a ball and socket type so if we take the center of our cable ends out will have nothing to keep the ends on they will fall off.

hope this makes more sence lol


----------



## Duggy

Passed the mot, no advisories 

John


----------



## Duggy

sexytt said:


> Took washer to car to remove mud caked on wheelarches, only to have it splattered back all over me, Doh!!! :roll: Lois


Bet you don't do that again Lois :roll:

John


----------



## Grahamstt

carpet3 said:


> Picked her up from Audi Cheshire Oaks this afternoon. Drain tubes are working great and was charged less that I was quoted.
> 
> Also got a break fluid change whilst it was there as I'm not sure when the last time that was done
> 
> Winner


First time I've heard good news from Cheshire Oaks Audi regarding price so well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Had no idea anyone from the wirral was on this forum as most of the TT's I see are non-modified 150/180's with mummys at the wheel!


----------



## Pugwash69

It was warm and dry enough to get some more stripe done. I had the grille out for it. I also took delivery of osir vented fenders. I took some photos and they look very good quality and fitment. It will have to get a lot warmer before I can paint those up though!


----------



## Lollypop86

omg.....its not straight!

joke 

J
xx


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Does the go fast stripe make the 0-60 faster? :wink:


----------



## Paulj100

Pugster [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Look forward to seeing the Osir fenders fitted love those 8)

Paul


----------



## HarveyTT

Today i fitted my new stubby aerial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-f

Seen a great road sign

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpet3

Got my new windscreen replaced today.

Finally get to drive her properly again tomorrow.

Also been looking at 3.2's on autotrader...oh dear


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you fitted that and the other side part of the selector set up then yes they will fit as the I.e you have works on the pin and shaft set up unlike the ball and socket we have. I'm looking into getting a startard pair or a short shit and a standard side bit and fit them that way can use the other cable ends and fit my bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understood all of that as there are a few typing mistakes in the crucial parts :-s
> 
> 
> 
> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like loads of pissing about but from how much these tighten up the gear changes I want them fitted lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, changing gears is so integral to the driving experience, so it's worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry was on my phone and it screws all my words up
> 
> basically the selector sections on top of the gearbox are in 2 parts the normal part which is like the short shift you have and another part which is the side to side section.
> 
> to convert to the type that the 42 draft design bushings are made for are the pin and shaft type like the short shift you have.
> 
> if you fitted that and a new side to side selector part that uses the pin and shaft type cable end you can fit the bushings.
> 
> this is because we use a ball and socket type so if we take the center of our cable ends out will have nothing to keep the ends on they will fall off.
> 
> hope this makes more sence lol
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation Reece and sorry I only just saw your reply


----------



## roddy

Pugwash69 said:


> It was warm and dry enough to get some more stripe done. I had the grille out for it. I also took delivery of osir vented fenders. I took some photos and they look very good quality and fitment. It will have to get a lot warmer before I can paint those up though!


  :? :roll: whats the point of taking pics of the vented " fenders " if you dont post them,, get em matey .  :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

Not much to show yet  Them come black primed and foam wrapped.


----------



## roddy

so far so good,, what did they cost, i believe around 400 a pair sent from usa,, quite fancy a pair my self,, did you ever find out exactly what they are intended to vent ?


----------



## Pugwash69

My wallet mainly. I'm guessing this side will be right next to my cone filter though.
The TTshop had it shipped from Hong Kong and it got to me with duty and vat paid already. It turned up the day after I prompted the ttshop for it's whereabouts though, as it was a couple of days after the delivery estimate they gave.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Am at APS having another fluid service, nanotech millers, new plugs and fuel filter. Sitting outside is a customers white V10 supercharged R8...  Bloody awesome. 

Damien.


----------



## roddy

sitting outside is a TT with something broken on the front suspension,, no way am i going to check it in this gale !! :?
anyway i have got my 18 ZL calipers to build up, in the warm !!


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> sitting outside is a TT with something broken on the front suspension,, no way am i going to check it in this gale !! :?
> anyway i have got my 18 ZL calipers to build up, in the warm !!


Pretty calm on the west coast now. Was brutal about 4 hours ago. I nearly had the towns x-mas tree through my shop window :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum

Did the double brake light mod, finally !

Thanks to the person who kindly sent me the little clips, embarrassingly I've forgotten who - as it was quite a while ago


----------



## roddy

brian1978 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> sitting outside is a TT with something broken on the front suspension,, no way am i going to check it in this gale !! :?
> anyway i have got my 18 ZL calipers to build up, in the warm !!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty calm on the west coast now. Was brutal about 4 hours ago. I nearly had the towns x-mas tree through my shop window :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

minus .5 deg here now ,, brrrrr


----------



## friktat

in Aberdeen will be freeze at night i suppose :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

My stepson asked me if I had some rope so he could tie his motorbike down tonight. I'm not sure if he's expecting a tornado?


----------



## kojak

roddy said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> sitting outside is a TT with something broken on the front suspension,, no way am i going to check it in this gale !! :?
> anyway i have got my 18 ZL calipers to build up, in the warm !!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty calm on the west coast now. Was brutal about 4 hours ago. I nearly had the towns x-mas tree through my shop window :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> minus .5 deg here now ,, brrrrr
Click to expand...

you should see Riverside drive... Flooded...

Wonder how Mintlaw is... Suppose I will find out after work.


----------



## bboy80

Got a bargin  Forge FMIC £140 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261345084553? ... 1439.l2649


----------



## kevbeans

mullum said:


> Did the double brake light mod, finally !
> 
> Thanks to the person who kindly sent me the little clips, embarrassingly I've forgotten who - as it was quite a while ago


Ha that'll be me, must be the easiest mod to do on the tt.


----------



## Lollypop86

Drove a crappy 2.0 ctdi Astra to leamington for work and thought I could walk faster than the acceleration from 1st to 2nd gear (Facepalm)

J
Xx


----------



## kevbeans

Drove from Berlin to Hanover then onto Munich to catch a flight home. Its bloody freezing over there


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Got another TT to the collection.....










Fredrik


----------



## mullum

kevbeans said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the double brake light mod, finally !
> 
> Thanks to the person who kindly sent me the little clips, embarrassingly I've forgotten who - as it was quite a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> Ha that'll be me, must be the easiest mod to do on the tt.
Click to expand...

Ahhh ! Cheers Kev, thanks again !


----------



## Kyle18uk

bboy80 said:


> Got a bargin  Forge FMIC £140
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261345084553? ... 1439.l2649


Nice!

how did you get it for 140?! that's a low offer from 350!


----------



## TT8

Bought a lrc splitter,scuttle,and a pollen filter, bosch wiper arms and wipers next.


----------



## bboy80

Kyle18uk said:


> bboy80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bargin  Forge FMIC £140
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261345084553? ... 1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> how did you get it for 140?! that's a low offer from 350!
Click to expand...

I offered £100 just as a gauge on how much they wanted, came back with £175 and I counter offered at £140 and they accepted.

Couldn't believe it to be honest.


----------



## mullum

It sounds a bit knackered from the description though. I read a few lines and just went nah, sounds dodgy.


----------



## NickG

bboy80 said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bboy80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bargin  Forge FMIC £140
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261345084553? ... 1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> how did you get it for 140?! that's a low offer from 350!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offered £100 just as a gauge on how much they wanted, came back with £175 and I counter offered at £140 and they accepted.
> 
> Couldn't believe it to be honest.
Click to expand...

Been watching a few things on Ebay from that Seller... and my offers will certainly be on the lower side now! Good shout! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Had a row with kwik fit and now I'm at Audi getting my wheel nuts changed URGH

J
xx


----------



## bboy80

mullum said:


> It sounds a bit knackered from the description though. I read a few lines and just went nah, sounds dodgy.


Its been full tested according to the seller, and pressure tested and is in full working order. A New one costs what £700

I'll take it to Badger5 anyway and let them have a good look at it.


----------



## friktat

reset all faults and reset airbag light with this great simple code reader : 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GOQDMA4/r ... _M3T1_dp_1
very simple , it comes with all codes library on cd , im very happy , i think engine working litle better now , maybe it just me but seems to fire on 4 times turn engine , now it fire up 2 times so im very happy


----------



## Pugwash69

Lollypop86 said:


> Had a row with kwik fit and now I'm at Audi getting my wheel nuts changed URGH
> 
> J
> xx


Let me guess. kwikfit thought the nuts got tighter turning anti-clockwise?


----------



## Lollypop86

Nope but it's ok I've got two new tyres and I'm on route to traeth ffordd, Llanelli  got two good year tyres in the end so it's all good 

J
Xx


----------



## hang your idols

I`ve delete the PCV 

old crap pipes



catch can



engine bay



1 way valve which for servo brakes pipes booster



a small filter which runs under the car for gases


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I've been slightly relieved that our house isn't under a few feet of water. It's not that we're slap-bang in the middle of the flood warning area, it's because I told the kids they were being ridiculous. If we had been flooded I'd have felt pretty stupid.

I went outside at high-tide time last night, around 10:40pm, and it was dead quiet outside. No wind, no rain and a great sky full of stars (and Jupiter).


----------



## Emoe

Refurbished my wheels, painted the calipers denim blue to match body,

Made a bunch of TT washer bottle caps from billet alloy,

Fitted my new led side lights


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a nice Saturday afternoon with my qs. Its rare i get a weekend free with my line of work, so made the most of it and the clear weather. Did a bit of detail cleaning under the bonnet, and the bonnet area. Leather creamed my new recaro seat bolster protectors. And lubed my front poly bushes.  is week at APS.
Few pics from today, and this week at APS.

Damien.




And a supercharged v10 R8 at APS..


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> And a supercharged v10 R8 at APS..


Yours is faster than that piece of flem damien :lol:


----------



## jamman

bboy80 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds a bit knackered from the description though. I read a few lines and just went nah, sounds dodgy.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been full tested according to the seller, and pressure tested and is in full working order. A New one costs what £700
> 
> I'll take it to Badger5 anyway and let them have a good look at it.
Click to expand...

Some people just can't say anything nice mate :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a supercharged v10 R8 at APS..
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is faster than that piece of flem damien :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I wish Craig...Even if i won the lottery and fitted my dream fully tuned TTRS 5cld in blue thunder i might still struggle against this beast... :wink:

Just amazes me..How the owner thought "Erm yup..lacking power here, need a supercharger".. 

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a supercharged v10 R8 at APS..
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is faster than that piece of flem damien :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I wish Craig...Even if i won the lottery and fitted my dream fully tuned TTRS 5cld in blue thunder i might still struggle against this beast... :wink:
> 
> Just amazes me..How the owner thought "Erm yup..lacking power here, need a supercharger"..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

What about just replacing the back box ?


----------



## mullum

jamman said:


> Some people just can't say anything nice mate :roll:


Did you read the ebay listing ? No. Thought not :roll: 
Fail. :lol:


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't say anything nice mate :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the ebay listing ? No. Thought not :roll:
> Fail. :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes I did which is why I found your comment odd but then again it is.... :lol:


----------



## mullum

Please stop flooding my inbox with your aggressive bigoted rants. 
The mods have already deleted your numerous comments last night and today - so the stalking is becoming disruptive to the forum.


----------



## jamman

I'm sure ikon66 has kept a record of all the posts Mullum :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> Please stop flooding my inbox with your aggressive bigoted rants.
> The mods have already deleted your numerous comments last night and today - so the stalking is becoming disruptive to the forum.


Careful or it's the naughty step (for those not in the wrong) for you 

But keeping to topic I had new windscreen wipers fitted, so that's two things done on my list of things "to do"

J
Xx


----------



## bboy80

jamman said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't say anything nice mate :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the ebay listing ? No. Thought not :roll:
> Fail. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did which is why I found your comment odd but then again it is.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Well i'll have to wait and see, can't really go wrong for £140 quid though even if it does need a touch up.


----------



## jamman

Exactly mate and "if" Bill does find a fault you get a refund if you want it anyway through ebay/paypal.

Cheap as chips, a good buy


----------



## bboy80

jamman said:


> Exactly mate and "if" Bill does find a fault you get a refund if you want it anyway through ebay/paypal.
> 
> Cheap as chips, a good buy


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Duggy

bboy80 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly mate and "if" Bill does find a fault you get a refund if you want it anyway through ebay/paypal.
> 
> Cheap as chips, a good buy
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what I was thinking
Click to expand...

If there is a fault might be worth contacting forge and seeing what price they'd fix it for, certainly not going to cost as much as a new one surely :wink:

You got it for a steal, if it does work ok, it's got to be bargain of the year 

John


----------



## jamman

You know what John that's not a bad idea especially considering Forge's superb customer service.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> You know what John that's not a bad idea especially considering Forge's superb customer service.


I do have them occasionally James :lol:

John


----------



## Emoe

Got busy with paint!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Purchased a nice shiny snap on tool box 53" one. Can't wait.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Noticed as its been sitting on the drive for a while my TT was empty - so today filled it with electricity (good old Krypton charger).

Ctek charger arriving tomorrow (wish I'd bought one on Black Friday now :? )


----------



## Nadim_m

Had to get a new tyre as found fat nail in
Back left wheel. Then off to audi to get my
Coilpacks changed for free


----------



## Paulj100

Well yesterday I spent many hours driving to collect my new QS rear seat delete kit!

While it's waiting to be fitted if anyone wants measurements for any parts so they could make a rep pm me.

If anyone has any tips how to fit this or links I would be very grateful.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paulj100 said:


> Well yesterday I spent many hours driving to collect my new QS rear seat delete kit!
> 
> While it's waiting to be fitted if anyone wants measurements for any parts so they could make a rep pm me.
> 
> If anyone has any tips how to fit this or links I would be very grateful.


Nice Paul..

Our cars will look like twins soon.. [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yesterday I spent many hours driving to collect my new QS rear seat delete kit!
> 
> While it's waiting to be fitted if anyone wants measurements for any parts so they could make a rep pm me.
> 
> If anyone has any tips how to fit this or links I would be very grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Paul..
> 
> Our cars will look like twins soon.. [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: even more so if you go down the lm alloys route been in love with these alloys for a while now and even had them photoshopped onto my TT a while back. suspension and spacers need sorting next year for me though to get the stance right and pull it off.


----------



## roddy

4 Toyo Proxys, part worn,, ( like new ) £30 each !!!!!!! hey , well happy,,


----------



## bigdodge

Fook me that's what you call a bargain!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paulj100 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yesterday I spent many hours driving to collect my new QS rear seat delete kit!
> 
> While it's waiting to be fitted if anyone wants measurements for any parts so they could make a rep pm me.
> 
> If anyone has any tips how to fit this or links I would be very grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Paul..
> 
> Our cars will look like twins soon.. [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: even more so if you go down the lm alloys route been in love with these alloys for a while now and even had them photoshopped onto my TT a while back. suspension and spacers need sorting next year for me though to get the stance right and pull it off.
Click to expand...

Agree Paul Lm's look class.. 8) I have a cunning plan for mine..And will fit them in the spring. 

Damien.


----------



## wizzer14

fitted two new top mounts


----------



## bboy80

Cracked my bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bottom passenger side, fully split. On the petrol station curb, didn't realize I was so close..


----------



## roddy

bboy80 said:


> Cracked my bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Bottom passenger side, fully split. On the petrol station curb, didn't realize I was so close..


SHIT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## martian71

Ordered oil, oil filter, air filter, pollen filter, haldex oil, haldex filter and filter tool....busy weekend planned


----------



## kevbeans

Got to the car park my van was booked in at to find it closed, got stopped by the polizia, missed my flight coz it was booked for the previous day, sat in Berlin airport for 8 hours, now sat in traffic in Liverpool. Such a fun day !

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

That sounds like a mad day!

I drove my stepdaughter to a job interview. A 40 minute drive in fog and rush-hour traffic but I set off early and traffic was all going the opposite way. I sat outside waiting for 40 minutes with a good ebook and Metallica. 40 minutes drive home mostly clear until 5 miles from home, where we hit dense fog again.


----------



## merlin c

bboy80 said:


> Cracked my bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Bottom passenger side, fully split. On the petrol station curb, didn't realize I was so close..


Get under the car and remove undertray and wheel arch plastic liner on damaged side, if you can get to the area effected then fibrglass the inside, when hardened use filler on the other side and rub down till crack seam is not visible then spray paint it. If you cannot get to it then remove the bumper and you can do an even better job. Taking the bumper off is not that difficult, just takes time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here is the bumper removal guide I used......... http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/ec ... ttings.htm


----------



## Duggy

Had a new scuttle panel fitted foc by autoglass, after they broke my existing one last Friday when fitting my new windscreen 

Very happy as the clear chassis window on the old one was cracked :roll:

John


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Paulj100 said:


> Well yesterday I spent many hours driving to collect my new QS rear seat delete kit!
> 
> While it's waiting to be fitted if anyone wants measurements for any parts so they could make a rep pm me.
> 
> If anyone has any tips how to fit this or links I would be very grateful.


If you want the rear bar painted I know a guy :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> If you want the rear bar painted I know a guy :wink:


Just call Saul?


----------



## roddy

These arrived


----------



## mwright92

Today i...


looks so much better after a clean and a bit of paint!


----------



## Paulj100

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yesterday I spent many hours driving to collect my new QS rear seat delete kit!
> 
> While it's waiting to be fitted if anyone wants measurements for any parts so they could make a rep pm me.
> 
> If anyone has any tips how to fit this or links I would be very grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the rear bar painted I know a guy :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers Craig. Not sure what route to take with the TT yet as I maybe looking to go down the Motorsport look :? Already got prices for a rear roll cage so I will decide at some point weather to colour code it or keep it Phantom black. Quite fancy a road/ track day TT.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Wiped the head lights so I could see in the dark lol

J
Xx


----------



## David C

Replaced DSG oil & filter and engine oil & filter.

Went with Motul Multi DCTF and Motul Specific 504 00 507 00 5W30.
Together with genuine filters.

Also passed its MOT


----------



## mullum

bboy80 said:


> Got a bargin  Forge FMIC £140
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261345084553? ... 1439.l2649





mullum said:


> It sounds a bit knackered from the description though. I read a few lines and just went nah, sounds dodgy.





jamman said:


> Some people just can't say anything nice mate :roll:





mullum said:


> Did you read the ebay listing ? No. Thought not :roll:
> Fail. :lol:





jamman said:


> Yes I did which is why I found your comment odd but then again it is.... :lol:





bboy80 said:


> ... the Forge Intercooler I picked up had a leak, its going back, and they are giving me a full refund. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh Jamman. From FAIL to EPIC FAIL :lol:
Dear oh dear :lol: Priceless.

bboy80. Hope you get your money back soon mate.


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I got one of my Halfords Pro tools replaced. I like their lifelong replacement policy 
I fitted a new Thermostat, which I bought months ago and feared fitting. It wasn't a terrible job, took under an hour and fixed the problem perfectly.
I also washed my car again! Stupid muddy roads.


----------



## Otley

Been watching old Dr Who's. One of my boys has borrowed John Pertwee years from my brother, he's got every single one apparently. Tom Baker was the chap I remember most, Saturday evening after pools results at my Gran and Grandads, then up to t'club. Good times indeed.


----------



## Pugwash69

Nice. I have LOTS of old Dr Who. Cheesy but fun. I need to get hold of some of those Patrick Troughton episodes they recovered recently.


----------



## sexytt

Took the Norfolk camouflage off revealing sparkling silver paintwork. Got a feeling the camo will be back!!! :roll: Lois


----------



## Pugwash69

Tractor splatter? I have that same issue.


----------



## Duggy

sexytt said:


> Took the Norfolk camouflage off revealing sparkling silver paintwork. Got a feeling the camo will be back!!! :roll: Lois


You are not alone Lois, I start the week with an Avus car and end the week with a black one 

John


----------



## mullum

Today I finally caved in and had a go at putting silicone into my creaking parcel shelf ... going to leave it under some weights to dry for a few days before testing ...


----------



## sexytt

mullum said:


> Today I finally caved in and had a go at putting silicone into my creaking parcel shelf ... going to leave it under some weights to dry for a few days before testing ...


Let me know if it works, could do with some in my joints :lol: Lois


----------



## BrooksMCR

Today I developed code P0301.

I'm guessing this is my coilpack as I had another one go a week or so ago! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

Today I did nothing remotely close to do anything with my car but stood outside the launderette looking at the lambo and Bentley garages in pangbourne mmmmmm

J
Xx


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

This afternoon i started work on renewal of my V6 timing chain and checking for a faulty dual mass flywheel. Been okay so far the top end work is a little more involved than when i dropped the box out my 225 but hopefully the gearbox extraction itself will be a little easier. Currently got to the point of dropping the radiator for intake manifold bolt access and thought i would call it a day. More to follow though


----------



## sexytt

Absconded my hubbies car to feed the horses so mine didn't get filthy after spending hours yesterday cleaning it. Hubby not happy bunny as his is splattered good and proper. :lol: :lol: :lol: Lois


----------



## Lollypop86

sexytt said:


> Absconded my hubbies car to feed the horses so mine didn't get filthy after spending hours yesterday cleaning it. Hubby not happy bunny as his is splattered good and proper. :lol: :lol: :lol: Lois


lol good work lol

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

Put a deposit on this for Mrs. Mondo:









A Fiat Panda 100HP. Quite a hoot to drive. 

Wonder if she'll notice a few subtle power-improving mods... :twisted:


----------



## redsilverblue

We shall name it 'Kamilla'


----------



## mullum

redsilverblue said:


> We shall name it 'Kamilla'


Lmfao :lol:


----------



## mstew

Isn't that 4x4 too, honestly looks like a good buy.

Performance mods? Just put the 1.4 180hp Arbath essesse engine in it!


----------



## Mondo

There is a Panda 4x4, but that's not it. It's just the warm 100bhp jobbie.

And 'Kamilla'? Why; does it look like it's been in the tanning clinic for too long? :wink:

Actually in the flesh it's a deeper, darker red. Quite nice. After a quick read, looks like high-flow BMC filters and a DIY cold air feed are _de rigueur_. :wink:


----------



## actionman37

once again spent a couple of hours looking for potential toys on autotrader!


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> And 'Kamilla'? Why does it look like it's been in the tanning clinic for too long? :wink:


Search the forum for that word :-D


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Put a deposit on this for Mrs. Mondo:


I hope you cleaned it off..?


Mondo said:


> Wonder if she'll notice a few subtle power-improving mods&#8230; :twisted:


Needs lowering&#8230;


----------



## redsilverblue

mullum said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 'Kamilla'? Why does it look like it's been in the tanning clinic for too long? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Search the forum for that word :-D
Click to expand...

Mondo does know that she is somebody's 'kochanie' :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a deposit on this for Mrs. Mondo:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you cleaned it off..?
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if she'll notice a few subtle power-improving mods&#8230; :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Needs lowering&#8230;
Click to expand...

I thought of the 'left a deposit' context at the time. Don't worry; it's hot, but it's not RSB hot...  

Lowering. And spacers. Cold air feed. Air filter. Remap. Free-flow exhaust. Well, having done just about all I can/want to to my beast I need another project car... on the quiet... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Put a deposit on this for Mrs. Mondo:
> 
> 
> A Fiat Panda 100HP. Quite a hoot to drive.
> 
> Wonder if she'll notice a few subtle power-improving mods... :twisted:


Great little car Mondo..a real entertaining car to drive and own. Mrs Mondo..cough cough.."YOU" will enjoy owning and tuning it. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a deposit on this for Mrs. Mondo:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you cleaned it off..?
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if she'll notice a few subtle power-improving mods&#8230; :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Needs lowering&#8230;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought of the 'left a deposit' context at the time. Don't worry; it's hot, but it's not RSB hot...
> 
> Lowering. And spacers. Cold air feed. Air filter. Remap. Free-flow exhaust. Well, having done just about all I can/want to to my beast I need another project car... on the quiet... :wink:
Click to expand...

Are you bringing it to RR day? ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pugwash69

I have memories of being 17 and a friend driving me somewhere in an old Fiat Panda. It was the scariest car to take a corner in perhaps only slightly better than a Reliant Robin.


----------



## Pugwash69

I just did my thermostat again. :? After doing it on Saturday, it lost coolant at the Lincolnshire meet yesterday. When I got home and opened the expansion bottle cap it gushed out in the dark somewhere below.

I thought I had done it right the first time. The o-ring was in the right place still when I opened it today, and I did it all back up again tight. I'm hoping it was just a slight play in the bottom bolt before, else I've caused another leak somewhere?

Luckily I now know I can drive 30 miles after a coolant warning. Just don't open the filler cap else the remaining liquid goes immediately.


----------



## Paulj100

Was hoping to fit my rear seat delete kit today but for the 5th day running the weather is crap [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] just want I day of no rain or fog or heavy mist [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Jobs on my list to do-

Fit rear seat delete kit
Fit new electric mirror switch
Fit new Quattro Sport glove box plaque
New black boot Mat

Come on Weather! Just need ONE DAY!!!!

Paul


----------



## NickG

You need a man cave/tent!! :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

NickG said:


> You need a man cave/tent!! :lol:


 :lol: yes I have a garage but is way or narrow and dark to work in properly. Il just have to wait 

Paul


----------



## TT8

Ordered oem carpet mats for my 3.2, £57.00


----------



## Pugwash69

Money to burn? I'll be sticking my rubber ones back in soon until spring.


----------



## mullum

.... received this little lot ..


----------



## mk1f4n

mullum said:


> .... received this little lot ..


Nice what compounds you going to use, I recentely got a load of pads myself and was meant to be doing my final wax before the icy and salty roads this weekend but had to finish off my Xmas Shopping :evil:


----------



## mullum

mk1f4n said:


> Nice what compounds you going to use, I recentely got a load of pads myself and was meant to be doing my final wax before the icy and salty roads this weekend but had to finish off my Xmas Shopping :evil:


Honestly, I'm dreading trying to get my head around the options out there !
I have a litre of Polarshine T10 already which I bought as a single stage compound for polishing resin.

I'll probably wait until spring before I start on the car though.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Paulj100 said:


> Was hoping to fit my rear seat delete kit today but for the 5th day running the weather is crap [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] just want I day of no rain or fog or heavy mist [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jobs on my list to do-
> 
> Fit rear seat delete kit
> Fit new electric mirror switch
> Fit new Quattro Sport glove box plaque
> New black boot Mat
> 
> Come on Weather! Just need ONE DAY!!!!
> 
> Paul


Fit a Quattro sport glove box trim when yours isn't a QS. :?


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Are you bringing it to RR day? ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


May as well, John; it's all I'll need to whup fly-boy's arse. :twisted:


----------



## blz-8027

Removed both wheel arch liners ,(cleaned out the crud ) to source a water leak

Removed the washer bottle to check for the leak

Removed the front bumper to investigate the non working aliens (Both blocked)

Got wet running the hose through the aliens ,(1 working now)

Started stripping parts off to change the thermostat

Started to remove the headlights ,thought it would be easier to change the Zenon bulbs (how do they come out ??)


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bringing it to RR day? ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> May as well, John; it's all I'll need to whup fly-boy's arse. :twisted:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I see a special Grudge match certificate needed... :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bringing it to RR day? ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> May as well, John; it's all I'll need to whup fly-boy's arse. :twisted:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Actually, I'm already wondering what modding can be done to that little pocket rocket. Might have to slip in under the radar, so to speak. :wink:


----------



## mk1f4n

mullum said:


> mk1f4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what compounds you going to use, I recentely got a load of pads myself and was meant to be doing my final wax before the icy and salty roads this weekend but had to finish off my Xmas Shopping :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm dreading trying to get my head around the options out there !
> I have a litre of Polarshine T10 already which I bought as a single stage compound for polishing resin.
> 
> I'll probably wait until spring before I start on the car though.
Click to expand...

If your quite new to machine polishing try some megs 105 followed by some megs 205, you can get some really good results with it and it' will get rid of ant swirls to start you off. Then add some real shine with a nice coloured polish for a deep shine and top off with a good quality wax, again I use megs ultimate liquid wax which is so easy to use and will not leave any white marks at all.


----------



## mullum

Thanks for the tips, much appreciated


----------



## TTSPORT666

Am hopefully picking up my refurbished (to my oem plus spec)  qs multispokes booted with goodyear asymmetric 2's...Feel like a bloody kid on christmas day.. 

Damien.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

TTSPORT666 said:


> Am hopefully picking up my refurbished (to my oem plus spec)  qs multispokes booted with goodyear asymmetric 2's...Feel like a bloody kid on christmas day..
> 
> Damien.


... these going straight on Damien, or after the Winter? ...


----------



## kevbeans

Drove from Berlin to Southport, 1050 miles in 20 hours. Not the most exciting day ever


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Blue Bandit said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am hopefully picking up my refurbished (to my oem plus spec)  qs multispokes booted with goodyear asymmetric 2's...Feel like a bloody kid on christmas day..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> ... these going straight on Damien, or after the Winter? ...
Click to expand...

Straight on Steve...  Sad but i cannot wait..Picked 2 up my god they look so awesome. Off to collect the other two now.. Was a bit concerned how things would look on the wheel...but thankfully my paint choice is a winner with the diamond cut outer lips.. 8) Well chuffed. Hopefully get them on and nicely spaced tonight and take some pics tomorrow... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am hopefully picking up my refurbished (to my oem plus spec)  qs multispokes booted with goodyear asymmetric 2's...Feel like a bloody kid on christmas day..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> ... these going straight on Damien, or after the Winter? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight on Steve...  Sad but i cannot wait..Picked 2 up my god they look so awesome. Off to collect the other two now.. Was a bit concerned how things would look on the wheel...but thankfully my paint choice is a winner with the diamond cut outer lips.. 8) Well chuffed. Hopefully get them on and nicely spaced tonight and take some pics tomorrow... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

We want pics now... :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Am hopefully picking up my refurbished (to my oem plus spec)  qs multispokes booted with goodyear asymmetric 2's...Feel like a bloody kid on christmas day..
> 
> Damien.


You mean you curbed the feckers through what we call 'user error' and got them back to how God intended? Good of you to admit as much..
:wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am hopefully picking up my refurbished (to my oem plus spec)  qs multispokes booted with goodyear asymmetric 2's...Feel like a bloody kid on christmas day..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you curbed the feckers through what we call 'user error' and got them back to how God intended? Good of you to admit as much..
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Never curbed them Mondo...just they needed a clean up tiny bits of corrosion had appeared on the inner spokes. Plus when i bought the car the outer lips were not diamond cut due to them being previously painted. 

And No not as god intended or audi..  My own personal choice of silver centres, with diamond cut lips. Spent a good while in the cold and rain fitting them tonight. My god the goodyear asymmetrics have a humongous outer protection flange..  Bloody hell.. Which actually makes the qs's quite a challenge to space as i had them before. No way was i going to manage my 12mm rear spacers with those tyres.. :? So bunged on a 3mm each rear corner and see how she will settle. Not sure if i don't prefer the look of my old conti's? The asymmetrics look pretty cumbersome.. :? Time will tell. Have to get used to 18's again..19's look bloody awesome on a lowered car. 18's just look quite normal..

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim

Took delivery of my new H&R ARBs

Was slightly worried about the picture of a BMW on the package and very happy to see that I actually bought the correct ones!


----------



## Lollypop86

realised that now it was drier than the last few days how dirty she actually is......whoops!!!!










J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

pete_slim said:


> Took delivery of my new H&R ARBs
> 
> Was slightly worried about the picture of a BMW on the package and very happy to see that I actually bought the correct ones!


Good choice Pete.. :wink: Christ that's a bit racist that nasty other car brand picture on the box.. 

Damien.


----------



## shakey66

Going to put new interior light, as im sick of pushing interior light in hard with my thumb :lol:


----------



## kevbeans

Fixed the drivers side mirror which vibrated like crazy at anything over 90mph. Officially nothing on the car which now needs attention   (kiss of death by posting that!)


----------



## Pugwash69

What fixed it? Mine vibrates since I swapped them, and I've glued the glass to the backing piece but it still wobbles.


----------



## kevbeans

Pugwash69 said:


> What fixed it? Mine vibrates since I swapped them, and I've glued the glass to the backing piece but it still wobbles.


Mine was a simple fix, turned out I hadn't pushed the glass in hard enough at the top when I refitted the glass after having the mirrors painted meaning the top 2 clips weren't locked in place. Could it be that the bit you've glued to or one of the other fixing screws aren't quite tightened up enough?

Just out of interest where about in Lincolnshire are you, I've got the annual trip to Boston to see parents next week, crap place to get to.


----------



## Pugwash69

If you draw a straight line between Boston and Kings Lynn, I'd be dead centre.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Today I made this -


----------



## reece1591

today went and got the tt remapped and omg actually feels like the car wants to get down the road now not just plod about people were not lying when said getting them mapped makes a difference its a huge difference


----------



## spikyflyguy

not quite today - but over the last few weeks i've done the following - changed the thermostat(thanks Hoggy etc..) fitted an Alpine bluetooth head unit. Replaced the rear window trim and tinted rear screen. Replaced N75 (waste gate regulator). Refitted a loose headlight. Next on the list will be general servicing and haldex oil change, tyres, detail&#8230; Any other general maintenance type stuff advice is much appreciated.


----------



## A8VCG

Continuing the detective work for a heavy rattle, coming from the rear. I could swear it was the tailgate so have stripped out the following:

Removed all tailgate trim including the tailgate Lock
Spare wheel sundries and polystyrene
Battery tray for anything loose
Checked spoiler
Checked glass & tightened the tailgate up at hinges & lubricated all moving parts
Checked the exhaust multiple occasions over the last few months!

My Conclusion - it's not any of the above.

Rattle is doing my head it - will check the drop links at the weekend. the only other thing I can think is that it may be the Rear Arm bushes as these are still standard items and one side was worn when my Adjustable Tie bars went on.

Anyone offer some advice on the noise generated from these large rear arm bushes when they go faulty?

thanks


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> Today I made this -


Looks good Kyle

Did you use seatbelt material?

John


----------



## T1 4LEX

Following the instruction of viewtopic.php?t=453929 I changed my side lights










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## .rich.

Took the car out of the garage for the first time in weeks. I have amassed quite a few bits and pieces but just can't bring myself to do any work. The nights are dark so early and the westher is crap - that's my excuse!


----------



## TT8

Ordered 15/20mm spacer kit from TT SHOP


----------



## Nadim_m

Finally got around to fitting brembo discs and pads all round

changed bulbs to 6000k xenons and fitted LED sidelights


----------



## blz-8027

Fitted some cheap HID bulbs from e-bay ,and they flicker like mad whilst warming up 
Must be the bulbs because the old ones didn't, ill see how long they last

eBay item number:141091809380


----------



## mullum

blz-8027 said:


> Fitted some cheap bulbs from e-bay ,and they flicker like mad whilst warming up
> Must be the bulbs because the old ones didn't, ill see how long they last
> 
> eBay item number:141091809380


those look half decent actually, as far as cheap ones go.


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some cheap bulbs from e-bay ,and they flicker like mad whilst warming up
> Must be the bulbs because the old ones didn't, ill see how long they last
> 
> eBay item number:141091809380
> 
> 
> 
> those look half decent actually, as far as cheap ones go.
Click to expand...

apart from the flicking.....better put a health warning on for those with epilepsy

J
xx


----------



## blz-8027

mullum said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some cheap bulbs from e-bay ,and they flicker like mad whilst warming up
> Must be the bulbs because the old ones didn't, ill see how long they last
> 
> eBay item number:141091809380
> 
> 
> 
> those look half decent actually, as far as cheap ones go.
Click to expand...

Time will tell


----------



## blz-8027

Lollypop86 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some cheap bulbs from e-bay ,and they flicker like mad whilst warming up
> Must be the bulbs because the old ones didn't, ill see how long they last
> 
> eBay item number:141091809380
> 
> 
> 
> those look half decent actually, as far as cheap ones go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apart from the flicking.....better put a health warning on for those with epilepsy
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Just need close your eyes for a few seconds(as long as you are not driving)


----------



## Pugwash69

I tried to do some shopping today and had a sneaky visit to KFC. My wife spotted the cup in my holder on the camera though. Doh! :?


----------



## mullum

Haha busted by your own security camera :lol:
But - mmmmm fried chickennnnn


----------



## pete_slim

Drove just over 700 miles back to England from Germany for Xmas.
One boulder hit the windscreen. At the top and has cracked the screen and chipped the roof. Fuming!!!
Car started to rattle in 4th 5th and 6th from low revs. Almost like misfire /coil pack / mixture problem. Engine coolant temp gauge reduces from showing 90 on the dash to around 80.. 49c shows temp normally between 82 and 85 but when it all dips then it goes lower to 78 or 79 degrees
temperature light also came on first thing this morning (very briefly) 
Need to get this all sorted in the two weeks I am back


----------



## mullum

Damn Pete, sorry to hear that.
Will the windscreen be an insurance job ?
And if its the thermostat, could be DIY if you're up for it ..


----------



## TTSPORT666

pete_slim said:


> Drove just over 700 miles back to England from Germany for Xmas.
> One boulder hit the windscreen. At the top and has cracked the screen and chipped the roof. Fuming!!!
> Car started to rattle in 4th 5th and 6th from low revs. Almost like misfire /coil pack / mixture problem. Engine coolant temp gauge reduces from showing 90 on the dash to around 80.. 49c shows temp normally between 82 and 85 but when it all dips then it goes lower to 78 or 79 degrees
> temperature light also came on first thing this morning (very briefly)
> Need to get this all sorted in the two weeks I am back


Sorry to hear that Pete..  Winter driving can be a nightmare, there is such a high % to get a cracked windscreen.. [smiley=bomb.gif] Remember we have an 80 deg thermostat...Mine shows around the 80 mark on the liquid in this cold weather.. Get her to a specialist over here soon APS or TTS, and have her checked over.

Damien.

Today i arrived in Hong kong.. [smiley=zzz.gif] cream crackered,.


----------



## Duggy

Well Thursday actually

Ben dropped of my TT's Christmas prezzie... 










Just the 3" dp to be delivered now, then it's all systems go 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Well Thursday actually
> 
> Ben dropped of my TT's Christmas prezzie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the 3" dp to be delivered now, then it's all systems go
> 
> John


Wow nice John..  project whoop Damo's arse at RR 2014 is in full flow... :wink: Not sharing any mod ideas with you anymore..we are officially enemies until the day is done..  Your injectors are hostage...just jesting will post very soon

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Thursday actually
> 
> Ben dropped of my TT's Christmas prezzie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the 3" dp to be delivered now, then it's all systems go
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice John..  project whoop Damo's arse at RR 2014 is in full flow... :wink: Not sharing any mod ideas with you anymore..we are officially enemies until the day is done..  Your injectors are hostage...just jesting will post very soon
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I better not tell you about the BCS 3" DP that's arriving at then end of January then :lol:

It's going to be an interesting and expensive couple of months methinks...

Just remember as you hold my injectors hostage, Hereford's finest are just down the road from me :wink: I might have to get them to storm your lounge :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

Oh shit! I've completely forgotten about the candidate RR venues!  Best I go have a look and register my 'vote' with the Oompa Loompa. 

PS: Nice IC, Don Duggy. Looks like that'll be _two _cars flyboy loses out to next year. :wink:

Damien, that's 'loses', not 'looses'. You loser. :-*


----------



## jamman

Notes down Mondo in his little book... Oompah Looompa :twisted:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Please don't kill me. Not until I've had a chance to re-wipe that smug grin off trolley-dolley's face. Round 1 to me, round 2 to flyboy, round three... well, to Don Duggy probably. 

Oh, and BTW, re: the RR day - I'M IN! And staying over the night before, for a change. Feel like getting shit-faced the night before with you bunch of losers. :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Oh shit! I've completely forgotten about the candidate RR venues!  Best I go have a look and register my 'vote' with the Oompa Loompa.
> 
> PS: Nice IC, Don Duggy. Looks like that'll be _two _cars flyboy loses out to next year. :wink:
> 
> Damien, that's 'loses', not 'looses'. You loser. :-*


 :lol: :lol: Blame predictive breast for the loser mistype Mondo.. Anyhow i could have been "looser"...my car has covered more mileage this year..  How dare you call my bud James an Oompa Loompa. [smiley=argue.gif]

Right time for me to up the anti...lol... Mondo i don't care who else beats me...as long as i beat you..that's all that matters....I'm coming for ya..  Might even grow a better more luscious beard than you for RR.. :lol:

What hotel we getting shit faced in the night before?? Can i join de club. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Hope so, D. Suspect it'd be a riot! And if the Bedford Autodrome day was anything to go by, I suspect I'll get from the hotel to the RR venue 10 minutes before James. A BT is all very well, but if you can't put the power down... :wink:

Mind you, I think Mr Cardigan 2013 has more than enough firepower to put me in my place. Damn RS... 

And... Oi! Don't care about the bhp, but if you have nicer chop-warmers than me this year I don't think I'd be able to stand it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Hope so, D. Suspect it'd be a riot! And if the Bedford Autodrome day was anything to go by, I suspect I'll get from the hotel to the RR venue 10 minutes before James. A BT is all very well, but if you can't put the power down... :wink:
> 
> Mind you, I think Mr Cardigan 2013 has more than enough firepower to put me in my place. Damn RS...
> 
> And... Oi! Don't care about the bhp, but if you have nicer chop-warmers than me this year I don't think I'd be able to stand it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hey my tight chop warmers are legendary... :lol: Will have to convince Wak to stay in the hotel the night before too. Be a massive collection of TT nuts in one place..:wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Might even grow a better more luscious beard than you for RR.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.


I think Bart will have everyone beaten on the facial hair contest :roll:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might even grow a better more luscious beard than you for RR.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bart will have everyone beaten on the facial hair contest :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

So stage 2 and beard contest..is go go go...Hey you have not seen my big bad ass blond beard yet John.. :lol: I've sure got to win something this year...  "far too many dicks on the dancefloor this year for my liking"...

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might even grow a better more luscious beard than you for RR.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bart will have everyone beaten on the facial hair contest :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

That's a good point, Don D. Young Applehead does sprout an impressive collection of facial accoutrements. I felt positively emasculated last year in the presence of one so hairily endowed.


----------



## Tsia

Today I joined the forum to start researching buying a TT 8)


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might even grow a better more luscious beard than you for RR.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bart will have everyone beaten on the facial hair contest :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good point, Don D. Young Applehead does sprout an impressive collection of facial accoutrements. I felt positively emasculated last year in the presence of one so hairily endowed.
Click to expand...

I can't compete with that much facial fuzz either, think I better go the opposite way and be clean shaven :? It'll match the rest of my head :lol: :lol:

John

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might even grow a better more luscious beard than you for RR.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bart will have everyone beaten on the facial hair contest :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good point, Don D. Young Applehead does sprout an impressive collection of facial accoutrements. I felt positively emasculated last year in the presence of one so hairily endowed.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: "classic Mondo at his best"..

Ahh dear...John me old bud, what you don't have in hair and beard you will make up in BHP ...Poor Mondo and i will be too engrossed in our facial accoutrements.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## blz-8027

blz-8027 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted some cheap bulbs from e-bay ,and they flicker like mad whilst warming up
> Must be the bulbs because the old ones didn't, ill see how long they last
> 
> eBay item number:141091809380
> 
> 
> 
> those look half decent actually, as far as cheap ones go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell
Click to expand...

One bulb went out this morning ,lasted about 8 miles , worked again on the way home ,again for about 8 miles 
seems to get to a certain temp then goes off

6000k are a lot brighter though ,one bulb lights up the road as good as the old 2 ,just need some decent quality bulbs next time


----------



## mullum

blz-8027 said:


> One bulb went out this morning ,lasted about 8 miles , worked again on the way home, again for about 8 miles
> seems to get to a certain temp then goes off
> 
> 6000k are a lot brighter though, one bulb lights up the road as good as the old 2, just need some decent quality bulbs next time


Similar to the ones I bought, except mine would only stay lit for about 30 seconds ..


----------



## chamberlaintt

got these leds for mine have lasted a good 4 months now no problems, touch wood...got them from http://www.phoenixautobulbs.co.uk


----------



## mullum

chamberlaintt said:


> got these leds for mine have lasted a good 4 months now no problems,


The bulbs we're talking about are D2S xenons, not H1 halogens. But thanks for mentioning the source as someone asked about LED options for those bulbs earlier. Now I can share the tip


----------



## sexytt

Actually drove my TT, heaven. Have been chauffered about by my newly qualified daughter all weekend, bless her. Lots of botty clenching  :roll: :wink: Lois


----------



## Pugwash69

I got my car even dirtier this morning going to Kings Lynn and back. It was almost a fun drive, as I took the old road through Terrington rather than the A17 car park.
If you do plan to buy a Philips air fryer, the box is too tall for the Roadster quattro boot. :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Booked my car in to Audi for 8am tomorrow to get the radio code.....for FREE. The service chap said "this is a free service" so anyone that needs a code and Audi try to charge you for it tell them to sling their hook as they should not be charging for this

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lollypop86 said:


> Booked my car in to Audi for 8am tomorrow to get the radio code.....for FREE. The service chap said "this is a free service" so anyone that needs a code and Audi try to charge you for it tell them to sling their hook as they should not be charging for this
> 
> J
> xx


Well done babes..  Glad to hear they are not skimming you of precious wedge.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

Earliest they could get me in was tomorrow morning so I'll just have to do with my itunes for now lol

it is very precious....I wasnt planning on touching my car and leaving it as is......but I'm building up a list lol

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT

Just booked mine into audi for full service, haldex service & mot.

Dropped it off and collect tomorrow

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blz-8027

mullum said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One bulb went out this morning ,lasted about 8 miles , worked again on the way home, again for about 8 miles
> seems to get to a certain temp then goes off
> 
> 6000k are a lot brighter though, one bulb lights up the road as good as the old 2, just need some decent quality bulbs next time
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to the ones I bought, except mine would only stay lit for about 30 seconds ..
Click to expand...

strangely they both behaved today ,stayed lit all the way to work ,and stayed lit all the way home ,

as i said earlier, time will tell if they are any good


----------



## roddy

:-* :-* LOLLYPOP :-* :-* ,,, thank you very much .... :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

your welcome  happy birfffffffday for whats left of it!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Got a new radio code from Audi.....Audi newbury customer service is amazing, pull up and someone is always at the door waiting "welcome miss slattery" love it lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy

HUH !!!,, yes, that's called female inequality :evil:


----------



## tonksy26

Replaced my forge 007 dv with the oem one [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Paulj100

Been told to clear out my car parts junk from the conservatory today or it goes in the bin!  They just don't understand :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Am driving home from work for christmas... 

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> Am driving home from work for christmas...
> 
> Damien.


"driving home for christmas" *does a little dance

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

roddy said:


> HUH !!!,, yes, that's called female inequality :evil:


I'm guessing you dont get the same treatement then 

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Am driving home from work for christmas...
> 
> Damien.


Hope you're not flying home for Christmas, D; Gatwick looks like a swamp. 

Mind you, a Big Boy like yourself probably doesn't get out of bed for less than Heathrow. :-*


----------



## Pugwash69

Stansted is a pretty good airport. There's a hotel on site which is handy.

Today I've done very little. My wife borrowed the TT to do some emergency shopping. I have JD Honey open and going down very nicely.


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Mind you, a Big Boy like yourself probably doesn't get out of bed for less than Heathrow. :-*


even my mum laughed at that lol



Pugwash69 said:


> I have JD Honey open and going down very nicely.


I've heard very good reviews of this

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am driving home from work for christmas...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're not flying home for Christmas, D; Gatwick looks like a swamp.
> 
> Mind you, a Big Boy like yourself probably doesn't get out of bed for less than Heathrow. :-*
Click to expand...

 :lol: I only operate out of heathrow Mondo...I told you that a million times..You never listen to me.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Got back from Hong kong yesterday. Thanks for caring buddy.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

I know, D; only joshin'. Hell, I need to keep you on my good side now I no longer work for a US-based company. No more TT contraband coming back in my hand luggage. 

I hear ECS' rear brake upgrade kit packs down quite small & light... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> I know, D; only joshin'. Hell, I need to keep you on my good side now I no longer work for a US-based company. No more TT contraband coming back in my hand luggage.
> 
> I hear ECS' rear brake upgrade kit packs down quite small & light... :wink:


 :lol: Cannot believe you mentioned the ECS rear brake kit....Was thinking that myself as i will need new rears in the not to distant future.. :wink: TT contraband... :lol: love it..

Damien.


----------



## roddy

today I drive from Peterhead to London ( to catch flight tomo morn ),, I hope traffic is not too bad,, if anybody sees me then please say hello...


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, D; only joshin'. Hell, I need to keep you on my good side now I no longer work for a US-based company. No more TT contraband coming back in my hand luggage.
> 
> I hear ECS' rear brake upgrade kit packs down quite small & light... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Cannot believe you mentioned the ECS rear brake kit....Was thinking that myself as i will need new rears in the not to distant future.. :wink: TT contraband... :lol: love it..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Ah, D, you can't get the ECS rear kit. That would make your rears bigger than your fronts - and you apparently don't need a BBK up front as the OEM single-piston stoppers are fine... :roll:


----------



## roddy

OK,, that's me,, showered , shaved and shampooed,, packed and ready for the off,,,, I hope that my day is free from , Road Rage,, Swearing,, and I will do my best ( as suites me  ) to abide by the Highway Code...... tra ra R


----------



## A8VCG

&#8230;attacked the underside with KURUST and did the unfinished bits / raw on the n/s discs as they were starting to annoy me.








Fitted my new Audi centres to my original BBS Speedlines








and drilled out an area of the front n/s wheel arch to assist airflow - also fixed in place a crud-catcher to prevent the headlight getting caked in road-kill.


----------



## droopsnoot

Picked a couple of eggs off the windscreen of my car where some kind soul had deposited them on Tuesday evening. No idea why. Need to get some better screenwash as there are still "bits" on the screen. Still, on the bright side, didn't chuck the on the roof. Ah well, an excuse to wash the car on Sunday.


----------



## Pugwash69

Lollypop86 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have JD Honey open and going down very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard very good reviews of this
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Not from anyone sober I'll bet!


----------



## nilrem

Today I... Ate too much.... Again!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

Great , got to london in 8.5 hours , DIs shows 32 mpg ( sure ! ) 560 miles of stress free driving ,with one stop at carlisle for gas ,, only one little " contretempt " ( spandy please forgive spelling if not rite ) with a huge Bmw who didnt realise that i own the outside lane , not him !! Fook me could that thing accelerate !!!! Nite nite


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> Great , got to london in 8.5 hours , DIs shows 32 mpg ( sure ! ) 560 miles of stress free driving ,with one stop at carlisle for gas ,, only one little " contretempt " ( spandy please forgive spelling if not rite ) with a huge Bmw who didnt realise that i own the outside lane , not him !! Fook me could that thing accelerate !!!! Nite nite


Have a great holiday :mrgreen:


----------



## spike

Today, I test drive a TT


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great , got to london in 8.5 hours , DIs shows 32 mpg ( sure ! ) 560 miles of stress free driving ,with one stop at carlisle for gas ,, only one little " contretempt " ( spandy please forgive spelling if not rite ) with a huge Bmw who didnt realise that i own the outside lane , not him !! Fook me could that thing accelerate !!!! Nite nite
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great holiday :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Thanks Jam ,,, bloody big fookin bomb there this morning , watching it on french TV , aweful !!!!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Today i finally got time to button up my V6 timing chain and DMF replacement and am very happy. Went from a -9 to -1 and -2. Very happy no more strange noises now.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Finally got a rear stance i am happy with on the qs...with her oem wheels and goodyear booted alloys.  And decided what shade and colour to have my lovely speedlines refurbished in. :wink: They are gona look awesome.. 

Damien.


----------



## mstew

TTSPORT666 said:


> Finally got a rear stance i am happy with on the qs...with her oem wheels and goodyear booted alloys.  And decided what shade and colour to have my lovely speedlines refurbished in. :wink: They are gona look awesome..
> 
> Damien.


Did you get round to posting up decent pics of the refurbed QS'? I want to see


----------



## TTSPORT666

mstew said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a rear stance i am happy with on the qs...with her oem wheels and goodyear booted alloys.  And decided what shade and colour to have my lovely speedlines refurbished in. :wink: They are gona look awesome..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get round to posting up decent pics of the refurbed QS'? I want to see
Click to expand...

Did you see this pic of my wheel on the "qs community" thread?..


----------



## mstew

TTSPORT666 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a rear stance i am happy with on the qs...with her oem wheels and goodyear booted alloys.  And decided what shade and colour to have my lovely speedlines refurbished in. :wink: They are gona look awesome..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get round to posting up decent pics of the refurbed QS'? I want to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see this pic of my wheel on the "qs community" thread?..
Click to expand...

Nope, for I am not worthy of that 'sacred' section of the forum :lol:

Lovely finish 8) they do look awesome. Is that 'shadow chrome'? Much better than the black most people go for IMO


----------



## TTSPORT666

Did you get round to posting up decent pics of the refurbed QS'? I want to see [/quote]

Did you see this pic of my wheel on the "qs community" thread?..  [/quote]

Nope, for I am not worthy of that 'sacred' section of the forum :lol:

Lovely finish 8) they do look awesome. Is that 'shadow chrome'? Much better than the black most people go for IMO[/quote]

Thanks mate,
Yes it is indeed..  Just a little lighter than smoke chrome, with a diamond cut outer lip. I wanted an oem look with a hint of something different, and i am chuffed with the result. The way the light catches the design and spokes of the wheel is personified with the colour i chose. And the quality of the refurb is really good. 

Damien.


----------



## joeplease

fitted my new custom gear knob made by superjacko


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Put on some spacers, too wide?










Also checked the camchain stretch,
-4 and-5 so now I can sleep at night..
Fredrik


----------



## mike225

Today i did an oil change which was well over due and changed the crank sensor. Lets hope that stops the limp mode coming on.


----------



## chamberlaintt

sorry but one thing came to mind dildo lol
bit to big


----------



## chamberlaintt

loving the tt that wide mate think it looks ace what mm on the front


----------



## mike225

chamberlaintt said:


> sorry but one thing came to mind dildo lol
> bit to big


Hahaha i wouldn't be seen dead with that on in mine lol


----------



## chamberlaintt

:wink: :wink: :wink: suppose it would have its uses


----------



## mike225

chamberlaintt said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink: suppose it would have its uses


Aaaaaaahahahaha made me proper laugh


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

chamberlaintt said:


> loving the tt that wide mate think it looks ace what mm on the front


15mm in the front and 20 in the rear.

Fredrik


----------



## Lollypop86

chamberlaintt said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink: suppose it would have its uses


unless your a short arse or have stumps for legs with no arse and your the size of a stick insect not possible in a TT lol and no I havent tried lol

J
xx


----------



## friktat

now you become a genealogist with your new stick haha


----------



## yusuke280

went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!


----------



## Mondo

Sciroccgtx16v said:


> 15mm in the front and 20 in the rear.
> 
> Fredrik


Sorry, are we still talking about gearknob as, er, intimate aid? 

:lol:


----------



## aaron_tt

yusuke280 said:


> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!


One word.....perfection! That is how its done for the perfect looks on a TT for me, and just the colour combo id love 8)


----------



## chamberlaintt

Lollypop86 said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: :wink: :wink: suppose it would have its uses
> 
> 
> 
> unless your a short arse or have stumps for legs with no arse and your the size of a stick insect not possible in a TT lol and no I havent tried lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

sounds like you have lollypop don't worry I wont say anything just pm me the pics lol :wink:


----------



## chamberlaintt

aaron_tt said:


> yusuke280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word.....perfection! That is how its done for the perfect looks on a TT for me, and just the colour combo id love 8)
Click to expand...

This is the best looking TT ive seen Love it perfect colour combo........whats the engine bay look like many mods??
and is that V6 bumper an add on just fits over the standard been looking at these looks like a snug fit can hardly tell?


----------



## yusuke280

chamberlaintt said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yusuke280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!
> 
> One word.....perfection! That is how its done for the perfect looks on a TT for me, and just the colour combo id love 8)
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best looking TT ive seen Love it perfect colour combo........whats the engine bay look like many mods??
> and is that V6 bumper an add on just fits over the standard been looking at these looks like a snug fit can hardly tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks for the warm comments  the only thing noticeable in the engine is the GruppeM carbon intake :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart

Replaced the rear ARB & bushes on daughters TT, usual problem with cracked/fallen off collars but all good now 

Warren.


----------



## TTSPORT666

yusuke280 said:


> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!


Really nice..How did you get the pss9's to sit so low on the rear?  Did you remove both adjusters?

Damien.


----------



## Kyle18uk

yusuke280 said:


> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!


Looks sweet! black headlight inserts would finish it off


----------



## mullum

Kyle18uk said:


> eoge.jpg
> 
> Looks sweet! black headlight inserts would finish it off


+1


----------



## kevbeans

Kyle18uk said:


> Looks sweet! black headlight inserts would finish it off


+2


----------



## Hibbsy

Bought and fitted a trickle charger to make sure the car starts first time. £15, but next job is to set it up so the boot floor fits properly and all I have to do is plug it in.


----------



## yusuke280

TTSPORT666 said:


> yusuke280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice..How did you get the pss9's to sit so low on the rear?  Did you remove both adjusters?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Hey Damien,
Well I havnt removed anything in the rear, so its still the PSS9 in stock form. Theres also actually around 5mm to mess with but fyi, the only areas I modified was the front which was removing the helper springs...


----------



## yusuke280

Kyle18uk said:


> yusuke280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sweet! black headlight inserts would finish it off
Click to expand...

Cheers, got a sample pic of that?!


----------



## chamberlaintt

I there anyone in the forum that does or knows somebody that does the headlight mod? Sprays them black and the clear lens not brave enough to give it a go very heavy handed I know I would crack it


----------



## nilrem

chamberlaintt said:


> I there anyone in the forum that does or knows somebody that does the headlight mod? Sprays them black and the clear lens not brave enough to give it a go very heavy handed I know I would crack it


Kaz was doing them, not sure if he still is though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warrenstuart

chamberlaintt said:


> I there anyone in the forum that does or knows somebody that does the headlight mod? Sprays them black and the clear lens not brave enough to give it a go very heavy handed I know I would crack it


They're quite tough, i think you'd have to be very heavy handed to crack them plus when they're warmed up they're more flexible than brittle.

Warren.


----------



## kevbeans

warrenstuart said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I there anyone in the forum that does or knows somebody that does the headlight mod? Sprays them black and the clear lens not brave enough to give it a go very heavy handed I know I would crack it
> 
> 
> 
> They're quite tough, i think you'd have to be very heavy handed to crack them plus when they're warmed up they're more flexible than brittle.
> 
> Warren.
Click to expand...

Really, really easy to do. Just heat a bit with a hairdryer and pull apart, you won't break them. Hardest bit is taking them off the car as the bumper has to come off.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcrepairmandan

Paulj100 said:


> Been told to clear out my car parts junk from the conservatory today or it goes in the bin!  They just don't understand :roll:


are you just collecting cup holders?


----------



## Duggy

pcrepairmandan said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been told to clear out my car parts junk from the conservatory today or it goes in the bin!  They just don't understand :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> are you just collecting cup holders?
Click to expand...

At least you have one less now Paul, eh 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

yusuke280 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yusuke280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a morning drive in the cold and took 3 shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice..How did you get the pss9's to sit so low on the rear?  Did you remove both adjusters?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Damien,
> Well I havnt removed anything in the rear, so its still the PSS9 in stock form. Theres also actually around 5mm to mess with but fyi, the only areas I modified was the front which was removing the helper springs...
Click to expand...

Cheers for the reply buddy. yes i too have removed my front helpers from my pss9's along time ago..But your rears seem to be a tad lower than mine..And i have one adjuster removed.  What tyres is she wearing on the rear?

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

Duggy said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been told to clear out my car parts junk from the conservatory today or it goes in the bin!  They just don't understand :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> are you just collecting cup holders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you have one less now Paul, eh
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Lol no not collecting them I sell them only 2 left now.

Hi John, glad your happy with my service there a lovely OM accessory enjoy.

Paul


----------



## Ruscle

Fitted my brembo discs and pads all around that i got from the group buy 
Fitted a side skirt my old one had a dent in it .

then a good day turned into a bad day , going down a country lane got about 1/2 mile from the end of it and hit a naughty pot hole , got a puncture had to put on the spare :x . Only replaced it a week ago a brand new goodyear assy 2 

Cannot wait for this stupid weather to go away


----------



## pete_slim

Took my car to my mates garage to be diagnosed following an intermittent stutter around 2k rpm.
Having cookbots, polybushes, H&R arbs, and an APR inlet manifold fitted too..
Collecting the car later in the week. Hopefully not gonna cost me too many beer tokens but gonna be ready for the journey back to Germany.


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I was cursing the ECP sale. I want to get some new spark plugs but the 30% discount doesn't work during the sale.

I drove my stepson out to Boston in the early hours for a 7:45am theory test. He passed and I had a Muck'D breakfast whilst I waited.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Iv still got a hell of a lot to go at the rear of mine still aswell, I say 15-10mm odd

I run oem spec tyres aswell.


----------



## tonksy26

Realised I wanted to get rid of the TT shed and buy an M3 !


----------



## mullum

Hmmm, now who else do we know who has just bought an M3 ? :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

I was amazed at the grip in the wet of my new goodyear asymmetric's..Crap weather drive from work at 7am in gales and rain...But hell she felt rock solid in the wet stuff.  Plus been researching Porsche calipers and getting together a kit and where to source stuff in the usa to save some wonga. [smiley=book2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## mullum

Fitted a new piece of carbon .. gear surround.
Think I might go back to the OEM gaitor now.










My powder coated black surround will be up for sale ..


----------



## Cloud

I've just fit my new smoked side repeaters, think they look much better on Dolomite Grey. A very quick and easy mod for only £12.99!

Before:









After:









(Please ignore height of car, it's on an uneven part of my drive!)


----------



## mullum

That's a pretty "light" smoke.
I did mine with some tinting spray (£5.99) and added some LEDs (£1.19)


----------



## Cloud

mullum said:


> That's a pretty "light" smoke.
> I did mine with some tinting spray (£5.99) and added some LEDs (£1.19)


That's a bit too dark for me and believe me, I would have made a complete mess with tinting spray! :lol:

Mine do look darker than the photo in real life, I just wanted a subtle difference.


----------



## qs950

> (Please ignore height of car, it's on an uneven part of my drive!)


I believe we've heard that one before :wink:


----------



## Otley

Trapped my hand between a 22 gallon keg of ale and a door. Bugger. Unbelievably nothing broken! The edge of the keg slotted in between my middle and ring fingers. Looked like I'd had a golf ball inserted under the skin between my knuckles at first. Can hardly move my fingers now. Never mind, might try a couple of single malts to console my self. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Cloud said:


> I've just fit my new smoked side repeaters, think they look much better on Dolomite Grey...


Very nice. Just the right amount of tint for that colour.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Picked up a new diverter valve from audi. Ready to fit in the rain lol.


----------



## J•RED

With all the worrying oil pump/pick up pipe threads recently I thought it about time to take my sump off and have a look. I'm glad I did, it's put my mind at ease now. I took some pics of the process.

Sump off and pick up pipe removed.









The pick up pipe gauze, you can see how gunked up this gets. I pulled a load of silicon gasket out of it and soaked it in petrol the blew through with the airline.









Cleaned up. 









And back on.









All in all not a bad job and now peace of mind it's not going to get blocked up. 

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## yusuke280

> Cheers for the reply buddy. yes i too have removed my front helpers from my pss9's along time ago..But your rears seem to be a tad lower than mine..And i have one adjuster removed.  What tyres is she wearing on the rear?
> 
> Damien.


hey damien no worries! i'm on 235/35/ all round and on toyo proxies in the back but in the next few weeks i'll probably buy another set


----------



## Grahamstt

Otley TT QS said:


> Trapped my hand between a 22 gallon keg of ale and a door. Bugger. Unbelievably nothing broken! The edge of the keg slotted in between my middle and ring fingers. Looked like I'd had a golf ball inserted under the skin between my knuckles at first. Can hardly move my fingers now. Never mind, might try a couple of single malts to console my self. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just read this

Did you try and pinch it from the pub and misjudged the gap as you ran out of the cellar :wink:


----------



## peter139

@J.RED nice, i did mine last year. Also very dirty.
Pic 
http://oi43.tinypic.com/2wq9ws9.jpg


----------



## Nadim_m

Did wak box mod, fitted forge 007p and
Pioercross filter sounds so much better and
Feels more responsive


----------



## thebluemax

fitted a new lock to the drivers door....at last the window drops, interior lights come on and it comes up on the dash, no more auto door locking with the keys inside..


----------



## thebluemax

J•RED said:


> With all the worrying oil pump/pick up pipe threads recently I thought it about time to take my sump off and have a look. I'm glad I did, it's put my mind at ease now. I took some pics of the process.
> 
> Sump off and pick up pipe removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pick up pipe gauze, you can see how gunked up this gets. I pulled a load of silicon gasket out of it and soaked it in petrol the blew through with the airline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all not a bad job and now peace of mind it's not going to get blocked up.
> 
> Jason.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


yes, I replaced mine for piece of mind....another job less on the TT, plenty more though. 

Allen.


----------



## Emoe

Fitted my boost guage, in the drivers vent, along with a custom fitting kit I made, means the vent still,works. even turns on and off!! Well nearly off, I could move the guage out a bit more, another 5 mm and the flat would shut, but I think that would look a bit,odd.

Also rewired my headlight switch so that thy can be left in the ON position, and when ign is switched off, they all go,out. lazy beer steward ain't i?

Just a test to see if it was ok, as I have a light sensor kit I'm going to wire In, to have auto lights.


----------



## Otley

Grahamstt said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped my hand between a 22 gallon keg of ale and a door. Bugger. Unbelievably nothing broken! The edge of the keg slotted in between my middle and ring fingers. Looked like I'd had a golf ball inserted under the skin between my knuckles at first. Can hardly move my fingers now. Never mind, might try a couple of single malts to console my self. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Just read this
> 
> Did you try and pinch it from the pub and misjudged the gap as you ran out of the cellar :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply, no nothing that exciting my friend. Delivering to the bar and the keg slipped on the matting in the doorway. 122kg trying to bash the door off the hinges and my hand couldn't get out of the way in time. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

Och well , at least it was for a good cause , HNY mate


----------



## Stevey83

Today im changing my thermosat and coolant. Looks like there might be a few rusty screws in the way though!


----------



## Stevey83

thebluemax said:


> fitted a new lock to the drivers door....at last the window drops, interior lights come on and it comes up on the dash, no more auto door locking with the keys inside..


Where did you buy it from?


----------



## vala

Stevey83 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted a new lock to the drivers door....at last the window drops, interior lights come on and it comes up on the dash, no more auto door locking with the keys inside..
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you buy it from?
Click to expand...

I purchased a new drivers door lock mech from TPS just before Christmas. £100 for genuine VAG item.


----------



## ades tt 180

Finally got my flat bottom delivered. .. promptly fitted. .wired the airbag up myself...beats paying £120 for the loom!...There's an easy how to if you do a search...sorry I don't know how to link a thread...no airbag warning light and the horn works.....







View attachment 1


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy

Crossed one item off my fitting list :lol:

Cup holder - Fitted
Xcarlink - Still in its box  
FMIC - Still in the garage 

I wish this weather would bog off, so I can fit some important stuff :x

John


----------



## Duggy

ades tt 180 said:


> Finally got my flat bottom delivered. .. promptly fitted. .wired the airbag up myself...beats paying £120 for the loom!...There's an easy how to if you do a search...sorry I don't know how to link a thread...no airbag warning light and the horn works.....
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Loving that Ade, good job 8)

John


----------



## NWDSdaz

Love the flat bottom wheel.what model is it out of?


----------



## ades tt 180

Duggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my flat bottom delivered. .. promptly fitted. .wired the airbag up myself...beats paying £120 for the loom!...There's an easy how to if you do a search...sorry I don't know how to link a thread...no airbag warning light and the horn works.....
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that Ade, good job 8)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Cheers John. ..should have got one before I tried making my own...



NWDSdaz said:


> Love the flat bottom wheel.what model is it out of?


Not sure as it was advertised on its own...The part number starts 08j so I assume it's out of a mk2.


----------



## Mondo

...removed the TIP. Just the silicone bit. Going to dig out the wee grommet holding the billet adapter on tomorrow. Got myself a strap wrench and am going to try to get that 'king adapter off my turbo once & for all - but that's a job for next weekend, when it's a) drier out there, and b) a bit lighter. Can't see a fookin' thing in the garage. 

If the [email protected] won't come off, it'll be a call to Dan coming up for a baby hybrid, and a shout out to Badger Bill (or maybe Relentless) for a zorst mani. In for a penny, in for a grand. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...removed the TIP. Just the silicone bit. Going to dig out the wee grommet holding the billet adapter on tomorrow. Got myself a strap wrench and am going to try to get that 'king adapter off my turbo once & for all - but that's a job for next weekend, when it's a) drier out there, and b) a bit lighter. Can't see a fookin' thing in the garage.
> 
> If the [email protected] won't come off, it'll be a call to Dan coming up for a baby hybrid, and a shout out to Badger Bill (or maybe Relentless) for a zorst mani. In for a penny, in for a grand. :?


Think the Mondomobile is trying to tell you something..."HYBRID PLEASE"...and when you purchase the fecker, the adapter will drop off overnight... sods law :lol:

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180

Mondo. ...have you considered a gt30 turbo and manifold? I've looked on ebay and they don't seem too expensive...I've seen new turbo's for >300 and 80-100 for the mani.


----------



## friktat

clean trottle body + take off and clean all coil packs + take off spark plugs inspect clean and fit back together , car working a lot better now


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...removed the TIP. Just the silicone bit. Going to dig out the wee grommet holding the billet adapter on tomorrow. Got myself a strap wrench and am going to try to get that 'king adapter off my turbo once & for all - but that's a job for next weekend, when it's a) drier out there, and b) a bit lighter. Can't see a fookin' thing in the garage.
> 
> If the [email protected] won't come off, it'll be a call to Dan coming up for a baby hybrid, and a shout out to Badger Bill (or maybe Relentless) for a zorst mani. In for a penny, in for a grand. :?


This has turned into a longer saga than your BBK :lol:

What did you stick it on with or was it that tight in the first place?

Think I'd have attacked it with the Dremel by now :twisted:

Also been watching the Badger sorts mani, he got some good figures on the Lupo today 

John


----------



## Mondo

It was stupid tight to get on in the 1st place, John. In hindsight I shouldn't have persevered and should have sent it back at the time. Hey ho.

Suspect a hybrid is in my future, as the ATP Turbo Eliminator is too rich for my blood. Hope B5 gets a good zorst mani he's happy to sell, then it'll be mani/hybrid at the same time. 

Doubt I'll go a GT30 or anything else that won't just slot in 'cause that means changes to TIP and downpipe - and it's expensive enough as it is.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> It was stupid tight to get on in the 1st place, John. In hindsight I shouldn't have persevered and should have sent it back at the time. Hey ho.
> 
> Suspect a hybrid is in my future, as the ATP Turbo Eliminator is too rich for my blood. Hope B5 gets a good zorst mani he's happy to sell, then it'll be mani/hybrid at the same time.
> 
> Doubt I'll go a GT30 or anything else that won't just slot in 'cause that means changes to TIP and downpipe - and it's expensive enough as it is.


Also means massive lag...  wait wait wait ...bang ...no thanks unless you are stroked. :wink:

I am personally not over confident in the hybrid turbo scene at the moment..  Waiting for something to impress me to be honest. Manifold is the way forward Mondo ,no doubt about that. Might contact Joe about his max manifold. He should have fitted it by now? 

Damien.


----------



## blz-8027

No need for headlights

cree sidelight bulbs


----------



## friktat

Hi blz , propably i need more powerful headlights OEM ones are not to strong must say , are yours legal ?


----------



## blz-8027

friktat said:


> Hi blz , propably i need more powerful headlights OEM ones are not to strong must say , are yours legal ?


Legal as far as i know ,lots of people have fitted them


----------



## dextter

.......drove my first 225 in a LONG time, and it properly put the cat among the pigeons, as I really thought that I would be buying a 3.2 V6.

Now I`m not so sure, as the 225 was every bit as good ! :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ordered a few lovely hand crafted items from GTT.  And went for a chat with my wheel paint shop about what i want to do with my speedlines, colour, diamond cut etc. 

Off to visit paintshop tomorrow to discuss some mods.. All oem plus.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## reece1591

My new pair of roadster roll bars finally arrived after 3 weeks of waiting can now modify and get them powdercoated


----------



## BaueruTc

I purchased a Bosch S5 027 battery from Euro Car parts through eBay cheapest place i could find it by far £70 as mine has had it. Heard i may need to mod the battery a wee bit to get it too fit but at least it will last a while once its in.

Spotted an other item that has caught my eye which will cost me more money for the car and will do nothing to aid performance, Now that i have seen it i want it :x . In talks with the person at the moment so fingers crossed that i get it and also for a decent price.


----------



## reece1591

Went and spent 200 on a new set of wheels as they were serious bargain but now on hunt to spend more money on tyres and adaptors lol maybe not such a smart move ....... Can always double my money on the wheels anyways so not to bad really lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

Spent some time removing my qs rear brace bar...Ready for painting. Blimey the cups were pigs to get off to get to the bolts at either side.. 

Also received my new GTT billet petrol cap. Beautiful machined piece of loveliness. And fitted my new size rear aston martin vantage style number plate.. 

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> Spent some time removing my qs rear brace bar...Ready for painting. Blimey the cups were pigs to get off to get to the bolts at either side..
> 
> Also received my new GTT billet petrol cap. Beautiful machined piece of loveliness. And fitted my new size rear aston martin vantage style number plate..
> 
> Damien.


Pics? 

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paulj100 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent some time removing my qs rear brace bar...Ready for painting. Blimey the cups were pigs to get off to get to the bolts at either side..
> 
> Also received my new GTT billet petrol cap. Beautiful machined piece of loveliness. And fitted my new size rear aston martin vantage style number plate..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Ok Paul will get some later for you.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

...am wondering what Paul wrote that he then decided to delete... :?:

And intimated my intention to buy a certain performance-improving item from a certain person in Gloucestershire.


----------



## Paulj100

Mondo said:


> ...am wondering what Paul wrote that he then decided to delete... :?:
> 
> And intimated my intention to buy a certain performance-improving item from a certain person in Gloucestershire.


Nothing interested Mondo was just replying to Damian saying look forward to the pics but felt it really wasn't needed lol

Paul


----------



## bboy80

Past my mot, no advisory's 

Having a leekdown/compression test done on sat & the pick up pump replaced as well £135 for the lot.. seems pretty reasonable to me


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...am wondering what Paul wrote that he then decided to delete... :?:
> 
> And intimated my intention to buy a certain performance-improving item from a certain person in Gloucestershire.


The manifold from BB..  Go on Mondo..do it..Its a sure win..Was it the fear of being beaten by Neils V6... :lol: I would honestly have to head for the hills and never return if i got beaten by Neil's v6..No joke..  [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif]

Mondo i think we need to up our game plan.. 

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc

Purchased a crackle blank rocker cover from the same chap that i bought my crackle black inlet manifold from. Should be with me by the end of next week and i expect it to be a top job as the manifold still looks amazing now!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Dropped off my qs brace bar to be painted in Mauritius blue.. cannot wait to get it back. 8)

Also picked up my new carpet set from audi..keeping it oem baby.. :wink: lol..And saw the new q3 RS?? with 5cld turbo..whapaa..  Still looked like a pig. But happy about it having the 5cld engine...more chance of bagging my favorite engine one day, if these pigs happen to get written off.. :wink:

Als went to Dialynx Motorsport to talk about the work needed to get my urs6 back on the road..Saw Keith Murray..And in the style of Waynes world..had a "WERE NOT WORTHY" moment.  Guy is a ledge with the 20v 5cld.

Sad news being with all the work to my urs6 ,i might not have the means or time to complete Blue thunder before RR.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Looks like Neil was right; the excuses are already coming thick & fast, from all corners. 

And yes, D; been trading e-mails with Mr. Badger himself. He's been getting some excellent results with his ported/honed (if those are the right words...  ) exhaust manifold. Standard and 'big bore' options, the latter optionally with a BBT hybrid bored out on the hot side to match. How does >370bhp sound? 

Will be buying a standard bore off him shortly, along with getting it coated by Zircotec. In for a penny, etc. This weekend I'll try one last time to get that bloody adapter off. If it won't come it'll be a call to Dan for a 'baby hybrid' methinks.

Fook; pushing a grand just in parts. :? Still, anything not to be beaten by 6-fingered Neil. :wink:

And, of course, YOU! :twisted:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Looks like Neil was right; the excuses are already coming thick & fast, from all corners.
> 
> And yes, D; been trading e-mails with Mr. Badger himself. He's been getting some excellent results with his ported/honed (if those are the right words...  ) exhaust manifold. Standard and 'big bore' options, the latter optionally with a BBT hybrid bored out on the hot side to match. How does >370bhp sound?
> 
> Will be buying a standard bore off him shortly, along with getting it coated by Zircotec. In for a penny, etc. This weekend I'll try one last time to get that bloody adapter off. If it won't come it'll be a call to Dan for a 'baby hybrid' methinks.
> 
> Fook; pushing a grand just in parts. :? Still, anything not to be beaten by 6-fingered Neil. :wink:
> 
> And, of course, YOU! :twisted:


I've been watching the Badgers updates on fb, it's looking very impressive and a reasonable price as well 

Will certainly be a mid year purchase for me 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Looks like Neil was right; the excuses are already coming thick & fast, from all corners.
> 
> And yes, D; been trading e-mails with Mr. Badger himself. He's been getting some excellent results with his ported/honed (if those are the right words...  ) exhaust manifold. Standard and 'big bore' options, the latter optionally with a BBT hybrid bored out on the hot side to match. How does >370bhp sound?
> 
> Will be buying a standard bore off him shortly, along with getting it coated by Zircotec. In for a penny, etc. This weekend I'll try one last time to get that bloody adapter off. If it won't come it'll be a call to Dan for a 'baby hybrid' methinks.
> 
> Fook; pushing a grand just in parts. :? Still, anything not to be beaten by 6-fingered Neil. :wink:
> 
> And, of course, YOU! :twisted:


Ahh really happy for you Mondo...go for it bud..Keep face for us 1.8t's. :wink: I sadly have to bow out the comp this year. Will be there for the experience though. Will be ready come next year though.. 

Damien.


----------



## roddy

Long drive ahead today ,, London to Peterhead ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, booooring !!!!!!!


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> Long drive ahead today ,, London to Peterhead ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, booooring !!!!!!!


I'm not a million miles away from J42 on M1 if you want a break in journey, a bru and a squint at my qS. :idea:


----------



## roddy

Thank you mate. ,,,, willl bear that in mind


----------



## droopsnoot

.. found out what the vibration was that started on the way home yesterday. Not rough, but just like there was no rubber damping on the engine mounts. Turned out that the two engine mount bolts that screw vertically down into the piece that bolts to the engine block and take all the weight of the engine, had snapped. The vibration was because the engine was basically resting on the subframe and plastic undertray.

Local dealer didn't have the bolts in stock but I've ordered them for next week, my mate runs a workshop so he managed to find a couple of suitably-sized metric bolts to hold it in place, so at least it's running for now. When the new bolts arrive I'll take it to bits again and fit them.


----------



## NWDSdaz

BaueruTc said:


> Purchased a crackle blank rocker cover from the same chap that i bought my crackle black inlet manifold from. Should be with me by the end of next week and i expect it to be a top job as the manifold still looks amazing now!


Does he sell a few of these because I'm after a inlet manifold myself at the moment


----------



## J•RED

droopsnoot said:


> .. found out what the vibration was that started on the way home yesterday. Not rough, but just like there was no rubber damping on the engine mounts. Turned out that the two engine mount bolts that screw vertically down into the piece that bolts to the engine block and take all the weight of the engine, had snapped. The vibration was because the engine was basically resting on the subframe and plastic undertray.
> 
> Local dealer didn't have the bolts in stock but I've ordered them for next week, my mate runs a workshop so he managed to find a couple of suitably-sized metric bolts to hold it in place, so at least it's running for now. When the new bolts arrive I'll take it to bits again and fit them.


A lot of garages don't realise these are stretch bolts so subsequently re-use them and this scenario happens.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bboy80

Bought coil pack set & new spark plugs, should arrive weds.

Its miss firing like a bitch, hope this sorts it.. Not had much luck lately [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT8

Fitted spacers, 15mm front. 20mm rear. Nice little mod, just for aesthetics


----------



## droopsnoot

J•RED said:


> A lot of garages don't realise these are stretch bolts so subsequently re-use them and this scenario happens.


Can't imagine why they would need to be stretch bolts, though. I guess I am responsible - I had the cam belt replaced in July and supplied all the parts, but didn't supply replacement bolts. I didn't really think about it to be honest, I figured that as it was done at a garage (albeit as a cash job) they would have mentioned if it the bolts should have been replaced, and I've have got some and done the job.


----------



## cavaye

Fitted a replacement glove box and changed the lock cylinders over...


----------



## mullum

cavaye said:


> Fitted a replacement glove box and changed the lock cylinders over...


Nice, been meaning to do that for ages - have you fitted an led bulb to the glovebox yet ?
viewtopic.php?t=520226


----------



## cavaye

mullum said:


> cavaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a replacement glove box and changed the lock cylinders over...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, been meaning to do that for ages - have you fitted an led bulb to the glovebox yet ?
> viewtopic.php?t=520226
Click to expand...

Not yet! Do you have a pic of how it looks with the light on?


----------



## John-H

droopsnoot said:


> .. found out what the vibration was that started on the way home yesterday. Not rough, but just like there was no rubber damping on the engine mounts. Turned out that the two engine mount bolts that screw vertically down into the piece that bolts to the engine block and take all the weight of the engine, had snapped. The vibration was because the engine was basically resting on the subframe and plastic undertray.
> 
> Local dealer didn't have the bolts in stock but I've ordered them for next week, my mate runs a workshop so he managed to find a couple of suitably-sized metric bolts to hold it in place, so at least it's running for now. When the new bolts arrive I'll take it to bits again and fit them.


Is that the M12 bolts that bolt the engine mount (engine console) to the alloy support bracket bolted onto the block - or the M8 bolts that bolt the engine mount (console) to the chassis trail?

Usually if the M12 fasteners fail it's the female thread in the casting that fails. They are supposed to be stretch bolts but the weakest link is the casting. I've never seen these bolts stretch but I have had the casting fail. The M8 bolts do visibly neck down per use.


----------



## mullum

No but it's a nice white modern look light, bright too  Of course once you change one bulb you fancy changing the lot ! It's a cheap mod though and I've done a post with all the fitments.
viewtopic.php?t=453929


----------



## TT8

mullum said:


> No but it's a nice white modern look light, bright too  Of course once you change one bulb you fancy changing the lot ! It's a cheap mod though and I've done a post with all the fitments. I can vouch for that, I have fitted interior map/courtesy LEDs and they really do make a difference. Glovebox/boot LEDs next
> viewtopic.php?t=453929


----------



## cavaye

TT8 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but it's a nice white modern look light, bright too  Of course once you change one bulb you fancy changing the lot ! It's a cheap mod though and I've done a post with all the fitments. I can vouch for that, I have fitted interior map/courtesy LEDs and they really do make a difference. Glovebox/boot LEDs next
> viewtopic.php?t=453929
Click to expand...

Ok sweet, can you drop me a pm with some details!

Cheers


----------



## droopsnoot

John-H said:


> Is that the M12 bolts that bolt the engine mount (engine console) to the alloy support bracket bolted onto the block - or the M8 bolts that bolt the engine mount (console) to the chassis trail?
> 
> Usually if the M12 fasteners fail it's the female thread in the casting that fails. They are supposed to be stretch bolts but the weakest link is the casting. I've never seen these bolts stretch but I have had the casting fail. The M8 bolts do visibly neck down per use.


These are the M12 bolts I believe, item "15" on the parts diagram for engine mounts. I was a bit worried about the thread with it being alloy, but I managed to screw the old bits of bolt out without any trouble, and the home-adjusted steel bolts went back in, also without trouble. The rear bolt that mounts on to the inner wing / chassis rail was harder to undo than the front one, and harder to put back in, in a way that suggested a thread was going. As I need to take it to bits again to put the 'proper' bolts in, I have left the rear M8 bolt and not tightened in down properly. If I can't see what's causing it to be tight to turn, I suspect a spacer will be utilised as I daren't risk stripping the thread in the chassis / wing captive nut.

That said, it's tempting to leave the steel bolts in place, though electrolytic corrosion might cause some trouble if I do.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Got home from my work trip from Canada to hours of traffic on the m4  , and got a phone call from the body shop, to say my qs rear brace bar is ready for collection..  Plus all things being well the BBK goes on Wednesday.. 

Damien.


----------



## roddy

yoo whot maitey :? ,,,,,,,,,, BBK kit ???  what you gone for then ?? ( photos ? )


----------



## BaueruTc

NWDSdaz said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased a crackle blank rocker cover from the same chap that i bought my crackle black inlet manifold from. Should be with me by the end of next week and i expect it to be a top job as the manifold still looks amazing now!
> 
> 
> 
> Does he sell a few of these because I'm after a inlet manifold myself at the moment
Click to expand...

Yes he does! I bought the manifold off his about 6 months ago and it is still like new now.

Here is the link to his eBay user id. http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI ... back&rt=nc

Great chap, Give him at least 24 hours to get back to you though.


----------



## Converted2VW

Replaced my fuel filter....it had not been changed since 2001!!!


----------



## Otley

Received this in the post. Popped it in straight away. Sounds a lot nicer than the S2000 one that's gone back in the box.


----------



## Paulj100

Brendan's engine bay countersunk kit arrived today  Very impressed with the quality and full fitting instructions. Hopefully get to fit it tomorrow if the weathers good along with colour coding my boost pipe.


----------



## Mondo

...got a new 0% interest credit card. Badger Bill, here I come!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...got a new 0% interest credit card. Badger Bill, here I come!


OMG, Mondo on the loose with plastic... 

Talking of plastic, did you manage to get the tip off :roll:

How much gain do you reckon the B5 manifold will give an OEM K04?

John


----------



## Mondo

Dunno, bud. Guess I'll find out once it's fitted.

No joy so far on getting my tip off. So to speak. :roll: Haven't given up yet, so watch this space.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Dunno, bud. Guess I'll find out once it's fitted.
> 
> No joy so far on getting my tip off. So to speak. :roll: Haven't given up yet, so watch this space.


Well done Mondie...Look forward to the results of the manifold? you going oversized with the EM? 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Nope. Standard. Oversized means a custom turbo and I'm not convinced on that front yet.


----------



## JoshyTT

sold my tt  

got offered money i couldnt refuse alot alot more than what i paid.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Dunno, bud. Guess I'll find out once it's fitted.
> 
> No joy so far on getting my tip off. So to speak. :roll: Haven't given up yet, so watch this space.


If your fitting the B5 manifold, with the turbo off the car and on a bench, it should be a lot easier to get that bugger off 

Looking forward to your report on this new bit of kit.

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Collected my freshly painted qs rear brace bar from the paint shop...Lovely Mauritius blue, looks... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Took a bit of patience to refit, had to grease the seals in the cups for them to slide on the bar into position...Job done all polished and very happy indeed. My god love little oem plus mods like this..  Matches the rear seat backs, and brings a bit of colour to the rear interior of the car.

Pictures tomorrow... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

TTSPORT666 said:


> Collected my freshly painted qs rear brace bar from the paint shop...Lovely Mauritius blue, looks... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Took a bit of patience to refit, had to grease the seals in the cups for them to slide on the bar into position...Job done all polished and very happy indeed. My god love little oem plus mods like this..  Matches the rear seat backs, and brings a bit of colour to the rear interior of the car.
> 
> Pictures tomorrow... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Are you the same Damien that says he can't afford an RS lol

How much have you spent every month for the last 12 months lmao


----------



## J•RED

JoshyTT said:


> sold my tt
> 
> got offered money i couldnt refuse alot alot more than what i paid.


It's nice that you got an offer like that. Are you thinking of a 225 now? 

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JoshyTT

dont think i could own another mine was just perfect given i spent a bit on her but 2k more than i paid i couldnt say no. im getting a cheaper car and putting some money away.

i did have a sneaky look at some of the 225 and v6's though


----------



## J•RED

JoshyTT said:


> dont think i could own another mine was just perfect given i spent a bit on her but 2k more than i paid i couldnt say no. im getting a cheaper car and putting some money away.
> 
> i did have a sneaky look at some of the 225 and v6's though


Fair play mate!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mondo

...ordered summat from Badger Bill. 

Thank fook for 0% credit cards.


----------



## chamberlaintt

JOSHYTT what model did you have? 180...?


----------



## Otley

Spent some more Christmas money.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...ordered summat from Badger Bill.
> 
> Thank fook for 0% credit cards.


Well done Mondo, did you go for the puny standard size then?? 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Yep, puny had me written all over it. :wink: Semi-seriously, it will allow me to fit my existing turbo - if I can get that blah-blah-blah.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Yep, puny had me written all over it. :wink: Semi-seriously, it will allow me to fit my existing turbo - if I can get that blah-blah-blah.


Mondo you can fit the k24 to the oversized manifold...and then be future proof and set up for a hybrid, when you are ready to use the 0% credit card again.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Nah, if this works, that's me done on the power war. Standard bore for the standard turbo then, if I get the urge, I can always get a standard bore hybrid later - or maybe the Garrett Eliminator. :twisted:

But hopefully not, and the B5-in-Zircotec-performance-white mani is all I need.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Nah, if this works, that's me done on the power war. Standard bore for the standard turbo then, if I get the urge, I can always get a standard bore hybrid later - or maybe the Garrett Eliminator. :twisted:
> 
> But hopefully not, and the B5-in-Zircotec-performance-white mani is all I need.


Once you've carried out some R&D for me, I'll get one ordered... :wink: :lol:

John


----------



## redtomcat

finally picked up my first TT - the wife's weekend car/birthday gift; took her for a bit of a frape over the moors up the A675 north of Bolton and did some roundabout thingies and then blasted down the M6 - all at sensible pace. 
I'll need to do some work on is the brakes :roll: but I'm on a course this weekend and there are a few scratches which should disappear easily enough and there's a badly painted zit in the middle of the passenger door which I am pretty sure wasn't there last weekend! I think I'm going to enjoy this.....


----------



## Otley

Today I've been a busy boy. 
Fitted new wiper blades, LED sidelight bulbs, LED number plate bulbs, number plates, number plate surrounds, tax disc holder and a pollen filter.  
Vacuumed interior & a good dust round. All ready for a thorough wash tomorrow.
On the down side I snapped the little plastic clip on n/s number plate lamp as I was removing it. AR$E.


----------



## peter-ss

Those number plate light clips are pretty much guaranteed to break!

If I remember correctly, new ones are about £7 each from the dealers, including bulbs.


----------



## mullum

Same price from ECP (cheaper using a code), or you can get aftermarket ones with LEDs on eBay.

today i .... posted a bunch of modern looking, crisp and bright led interior bulbs to a number of forum members 
should be delivered tomorrow folks.


----------



## Otley

mullum said:


> Same price from ECP (cheaper using a code), or you can get aftermarket ones with LEDs on eBay.
> 
> today i .... posted a bunch of modern looking, crisp and bright led interior bulbs to a number of forum members
> should be delivered tomorrow folks.


Yup, some of those have got my name on.  
Another couple of hours tinkering tomorrow and I should have a nice looking qS, inside & out. :wink:


----------



## mullum

If only there was a green QS - or even a green v6 ! I'd be very tempted ..

Took some pictures of the LED Interior bulbs fitted ..

Centre & map lights with the vanity lights either side :










Rear numberplate lights and the tailgate light :










LED bulbs - fitments and sources thread :
viewtopic.php?t=453929


----------



## mullum

For anyone after some 6000k xenons, this UK seller of quality bulbs accepts £9 delivered :
http://bit.ly/1494nuY


----------



## [email protected]

Finished off porting a 20v head for someone


























Machined someone crack to be double doweled like my own and ARP'd it also










Made up a load of custom uprated head studs


















Fitted the new exhaust housing to my new OD HTA GT3582r turbo


----------



## L33JSA

Head looks amazing.

I've never heard of the flywheel shearing off the 6 bolts on the crank though so needing to dowel it - other pulley on the other end of the crank however though is common.


----------



## [email protected]

L33JSA said:


> Head looks amazing.
> 
> I've never heard of the flywheel shearing off the 6 bolts on the crank though so needing to dowel it - other pulley on the other end of the crank however though is common.


I've spent many hours on heads, even my own borrowing a flow bench to improve my work. I have done about 8 of the most powerful S3 heads on the Audi sport.

When you start getting into power figures of 600+ bhp like me the flywheel can twist on the crank causing the bolts to come loose and making a right racket but it can also damage the crank end. Also thats why IE had these made up.

http://www.performancebyie.com/integrat ... ction-disk

Good read here also

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... orque-spec

What i've done its old school machine work but IE cam up with the disc so the DIYer could do it at home.


----------



## [email protected]

Something else thats worth doing


----------



## L33JSA

Very impressive work with the heads as I said.

Yeh....I was aware of the oil pump & crank pickup wheel....both very good ideas.

I was going to say surely it's more about torque then power that causes the flywheel bolts to work loose. Those bolts look very interesting too - never seen those before. Definitely something worth thinking about especially considering the low cost [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## [email protected]

L33JSA said:


> Very impressive work with the heads as I said.
> 
> Yeh....I was aware of the oil pump & crank pickup wheel....both very good ideas.
> 
> I was going to say surely it's more about torque then power that causes the flywheel bolts to work loose. Those bolts look very interesting too - never seen those before. Definitely something worth thinking about especially considering the low cost [smiley=book2.gif]


Yes torque is what loosens them but when your making around 600 bhp the torque is around 500lbs/ft anyway


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Finished off porting a 20v head for someone


Why did you go and have to post those? I really should of had this done to mine before it went on.
Really nice work


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> Why did you go and have to post those? I really should of had this done to mine before it went on.
> Really nice work


 :lol: If or when you come to take the head off hen let me know if you want it done


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you go and have to post those? I really should of had this done to mine before it went on.
> Really nice work
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: If or when you come to take the head off hen let me know if you want it done
Click to expand...

I might just do that Andrew


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> I might just do that Andrew


I can post more picture to convince you?


----------



## Otley

Gave the qS a damn good clean. Posted some pics but didn't put in 'today I' :roll: so now it's been moved to show n shine, if anyone would like a peek.


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just do that Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> I can post more picture to convince you?
Click to expand...

I don't need convincing 
In all seriousness I have already got uprated valves and springs so I don't want to be going oversized - will I see much benefit in flow on the stock large port from the port and polish?


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just do that Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> I can post more picture to convince you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need convincing
> In all seriousness I have already got uprated valves and springs so I don't want to be going oversized - will I see much benefit in flow on the stock large port from the port and polish?
Click to expand...

Your still on the small port?

Go large port and still get it ported to help spool and the difference is massive but low end grunt does suffer


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Your still on the small port?
> 
> Go large port and still get it ported to help spool and the difference is massive but low end grunt does suffer


No i am large port AGU


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your still on the small port?
> 
> Go large port and still get it ported to help spool and the difference is massive but low end grunt does suffer
> 
> 
> 
> No i am large port AGU
Click to expand...

Still worth it as you could make the same power with less boost or run the same boost and get more power


----------



## roddy

some barsteward smashed the passenger window to steal my phone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you go and have to post those? I really should of had this done to mine before it went on.
> Really nice work
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: If or when you come to take the head off hen let me know if you want it done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might just do that Andrew
Click to expand...

Stop trying to jinx it......it doesn't NEED to come off haha

You need a gt30 and decent exhaust manifold anyway....nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Paulj100

roddy said:


> some barsteward smashed the passenger window to steal my phone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear this Roddy  thieving scumbags! Words fail me. :evil:

Best wishes. Paul


----------



## [email protected]

L33JSA said:


> Stop trying to jinx it......it doesn't NEED to come off haha
> 
> You need a gt30 and decent exhaust manifold anyway....nudge nudge wink wink


I have also done many TFSI heads


----------



## roddy

thanks paul,,, repair is not as expensive as I had feared, and one of the phones is insured, still, makes me wonder what kind of people would cause this type of damage for the price of a knocked of blackberry !!


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> some barsteward smashed the passenger window to steal my phone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That sucks bigtime..  had it done to me twice when i lived in yorkshire...Hope you get it sorted quickly Roddy.

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

[email protected] said:


> I have also done many TFSI heads


Shhhh!!

PM me a price [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## [email protected]

L33JSA said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also done many TFSI heads
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh!!
> 
> PM me a price [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

PM'd


----------



## [email protected]

Been busy today starting porting a Ford ST170 head

Standard inlet port

















Modified ported


----------



## Grahamstt

Andrew..
Is it true that the exhaust ports are the same size for the large and small port head

Graham


----------



## boo:)

finally fitted my rear ARB, simple to fit, and o my, what a difference <3 best mod so far


----------



## [email protected]

Grahamstt said:


> Andrew..
> Is it true that the exhaust ports are the same size for the large and small port head
> 
> Graham


Yes they are but not with my heads when I've done work on them


----------



## Otley

Spent all day clearing out my garage. Noticed yesterday how untidy it was looking. We've been in this house 14 years this year & it's amazing how much sh1te you accumulate. Things that I've put to one side because I 'might' make use of it later..... Never did use it & now it's propping up half a dozen other pieces of [email protected] Got lions share of a Zafira full to go to tip in morning, same again to go on car boot, then same again of old car & bike bits that I might claw some pennies back from.


----------



## ades tt 180

Managed to get the time to change the passenger side cv boot...noticed the joint was a bit loose so I changed that too...£23 for a cv joint kit (includes the boot) from euro so can't complain. A couple of days ago I noticed that the passenger side brake caliper was sticking on...hence all the brake dust on the one wheel....so while I was there I fixed that too...better than paying £65 for a new one. Don't know how long it will last though...


----------



## sexytt

My baby dropped one big time!!! Well the exhaust fell off to be precise. New centre section with hangers intact fitted. Sorted. Little less tractor accoustics now :lol: Lois


----------



## [email protected]

Finished off fitting the hard lines and exhaust housing to the new turbo


----------



## ades tt 180

Just washed my baby...









































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Otley

Looking NICE.
Loving the rear 'screen visor. Was it easy enough to fit?


----------



## ades tt 180

Otley TT QS said:


> Looking NICE.
> Loving the rear 'screen visor. Was it easy enough to fit?


  very easy...It just 'glues' on...The adhesive comes with the spoiler.


----------



## joeplease

cleaned it and finally plastidipped my wheels


----------



## sexytt

joeplease said:


> cleaned it and finally plastidipped my wheels


Good grief that looks close  Lois


----------



## TTSPORT666

sexytt said:


> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned it and finally plastidipped my wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief that looks close  Lois
Click to expand...

Hmm that's a sweet e39 just behind.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180

joeplease said:


> cleaned it and finally plastidipped my wheels


looks like you've left the handbrake off and rolled into the garage!..? :lol:


----------



## Ayaz

... finally dropped it off to have the following fitted:
FK coilovers, XS-Power V2 downpipe and decat, SFS 3" TIP, various other SFS hoses, Mtec 15mm front spacers, Mtec 20mm rear spacers, Forge Split-R dump valve (already got a Forge 008 fitted but fancy a bit of a change), Forge boost pipe, H&R ARB's, Powerflex front & rear poly bush kit, LCR front lip, 3 bar front grill, V6 rear valance, 6K HID's and a new thermostat.










I'm looking to get it taxed and back on the road at the end of the month


----------



## TTQ2K2

...bath day for the kids. ;-)










cheers


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Changed the oil in the DSG. 
Did it by measuring the volume I drained, and filled up with the same amount. And yes the old and new fluid had the same temperature.
My box has a separat drain plug (found that out in the Bentley manual) and I managed to drain 5.3 liters. I did drain through the regular plug first and got around 4,75 liters out. Then an additional 0,55 liters though the other plug.

Fredrik


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Been busy today starting porting a Ford ST170 head
> 
> Standard inlet port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified ported


Today i finished of the above head, here is all of it.


----------



## reece1591

Sold my land rover mondial wheels and got some different wheels to take the tt down a different route being delivered Wednesday morning


----------



## cavaye

Fitted the last of Stephens LEDs - thanks again!


----------



## joeplease

TTSPORT666 said:


> sexytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned it and finally plastidipped my wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief that looks close  Lois
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm that's a sweet e39 just behind.. 8)
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

its a non runner with no insurance but its not sorn ( neighbours an absolute pita ! ) 
Me and my brother always end up seeing can get closest to the door haha


----------



## cam69

Fitted my engine cover bolt kit and gave the bay a good clean up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reece1591

Happened yesterday but after selling my mondials my new wheels arrived  excuse the very dirty car 
(Colour may be changing to more blue than purple not sure yet as quite like the purple now they on lol)






New compomotive center caps are on the way as are few bits to drop the front lower


----------



## debbie-white

Booked car in for wheel refurb and to be sprayed black 

Also some minor repairs to paintwork (stone chipings etc)

Very excited.

Next step... Engine mods... any good idea's - mine is still standard at the mo.

Was thinking of remapping - but dont want to stress the engine too much.. has anyone got any ideas


----------



## reece1591

debbie-white said:


> Booked car in for wheel refurb and to be sprayed black
> 
> Also some minor repairs to paintwork (stone chipings etc)
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> Next step... Engine mods... any good idea's - mine is still standard at the mo.
> 
> Was thinking of remapping - but dont want to stress the engine too much.. has anyone got any ideas


The most common is bigger 3" tip (badger 5) and the wak box with panel filter

Then stage 1 remap will be a good call


----------



## TomQS

debbie-white said:


> Booked car in for wheel refurb and to be sprayed black
> 
> Also some minor repairs to paintwork (stone chipings etc)
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> Next step... Engine mods... any good idea's - mine is still standard at the mo.
> 
> Was thinking of remapping - but dont want to stress the engine too much.. has anyone got any ideas


Who's refurbing them Debbie? Need to get mine done..


----------



## cavaye

debbie-white said:


> Booked car in for wheel refurb and to be sprayed black


What kind of price have you been quoted for refurb and spray?


----------



## Steve-c

MOT _ my 3rd year with car - PASS straight through for the 2nd year running . So pleased

Exhaust upgrade me thinks.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Landed in hong kong and saw some awesome audi's.. 

Damien.


----------



## mullum

Fitted some £9 ebay.uk 6000k xenons


----------



## Stampers

mullum said:


> Fitted some £9 ebay.uk 6000k xenons


They any good? I'm guessing they're the ones you've mentioned before that match the CREE LED sidelight bulbs.
I gather they give a 6000K effect to the light output?


----------



## mullum

Yes mate, perfect colour match and they seem much better quality than the £5 ones I bought from Asia first time ( which didn't work properly).


----------



## c4z

Done an oil and filter service on my mates 2008 Audi A6 TDi.


----------



## Paulj100

Got my hands on a Votex rear spoiler 

Paul


----------



## d5aul

Discovered I have finally fixed the annoying rattle / squeak that appeared in the centre console after I fitted my new head unit the other week.
Over the last few weeks I had 3 attempts of removing the head unit & trying to re locate the wiring & ground loop isolator with no real success, then removed the complete ashtray assembly but still had the noise, then the other day I removed the aluminium knee guards, added a bit of self adhesive foam to the back where they touch the plastic & re fitted them.
I didn't get a chance to try back then, just popped out & found the noise was no more! Seems the flex between the aluminium & the plastic centre console housing was causing the noise!
Quite why this started after fitting the new head unit I don't know!


----------



## mullum

Never declare a squeak as having "gone" - that's a sure recipe for it to come back !


----------



## BaueruTc

Ordered a set of rocker cover gaskets for the arrival of my crinkle black rocker cover.

Gasket set from Audi £30.01


----------



## oldhipp

Booked in for four wheel alignment.hopefully no tie bars required.


----------



## Mondo

BaueruTc said:


> Ordered a set of rocker cover gaskets for the arrival of my crinkle black rocker cover.
> 
> Gasket set from Audi £30.01


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## [email protected]

Finished off porting a Clio 172 head today


----------



## Mr Test

Tested my email


----------



## mullum

Holy account revival, last and only post 2 1/2 years ago ?!?!?!?


----------



## mstew

[email protected] said:


> Finished off porting a Clio 172 head today


Haha, reminded of the Minions! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martian71

....learned never leave an elm wifi adaptor connected to your car for 2 days without using it......flat battery


----------



## debbie-white

TomQS said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked car in for wheel refurb and to be sprayed black
> 
> Also some minor repairs to paintwork (stone chipings etc)
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> Next step... Engine mods... any good idea's - mine is still standard at the mo.
> 
> Was thinking of remapping - but dont want to stress the engine too much.. has anyone got any ideas
> 
> 
> 
> Who's refurbing them Debbie? Need to get mine done..
Click to expand...

A freind called Jason.. Hes the best at what he does. If you need any work for cosmetic repairs then he is your guy. Can be a little pricey but you get what you pay for. i wouldnt go anywhere else  
I can give you details if interested.

Costing £65 per wheel for refurb and then spray.


----------



## debbie-white

cavaye said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked car in for wheel refurb and to be sprayed black
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of price have you been quoted for refurb and spray?
Click to expand...

£65 per wheel..

He's the best in the business.. So im happy knowing it will be a good job.

My father in law goes to him for all his work.. hes got a rolls royce phantom, so just shows the quality of his work 

Would recommend if you wanted any cosmetic work done


----------



## TTSPORT666

I went shopping in kong hong...And bought one of these... 

Well it was only a matter of time...Me being a clean freak and all that..Its the OCD model too. 
Right need to learn the fine art of dual action polishing [smiley=book2.gif] .. :lol: And its got cruise control ,even my qs has not got that.. :wink:

Damien


----------



## BaueruTc

TTSPORT666 said:


> I went shopping in kong hong...And bought one of these...
> 
> Well it was only a matter of time...Me being a clean freak and all that..Its the OCD model too.
> Right need to learn the fine art of dual action polishing [smiley=book2.gif] .. :lol: And its got cruise control ,even my qs has not got that.. :wink:
> 
> Damien


Best thing that you will ever buy for your car. I just wish i had purchased one years ago. Swirl marks will be a thing of the past once a proper machine polish has taken place.

Next step will be to fork out an other £100-£150 on Polish, Pads, Microfibers, Sealant, Wax, Tape, Detailing brush ..... the list goes one!


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went shopping in kong hong...And bought one of these...
> 
> Well it was only a matter of time...Me being a clean freak and all that..Its the OCD model too.
> Right need to learn the fine art of dual action polishing [smiley=book2.gif] .. :lol: And its got cruise control ,even my qs has not got that.. :wink:
> 
> Damien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing that you will ever buy for your car. I just wish i had purchased one years ago. Swirl marks will be a thing of the past once a proper machine polish has taken place.
> 
> Next step will be to fork out an other £100-£150 on Polish, Pads, Microfibers, Sealant, Wax, Tape, Detailing brush ..... the list goes one!
Click to expand...

No worries Paul got a load of megs pads gere in HKG..cheaper over here and have my polishes and compounds. Let the polishing begin next week.. 

Damien.


----------



## cam69

Gave the Dyno run on the liquid a go here are the results 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk

How did you do a full run? from a standing start or rolling?


----------



## ades tt 180

Passed my mot...yeay!... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] no advisories either...........It's a good job I know the mot man because my sport cat is not mot friendly. ..A fresh £20 passing from one greasy palm to another sorted that out. Dont ya just love having 12 and a half months mot....


----------



## BaueruTc

Kyle18uk said:


> How did you do a full run? from a standing start or rolling?


You do it from 2k upto redline in 3rd or 4th gear.


----------



## Lollypop86

Thought I broke her when a warning light started appearing on the dash after a jolly down the m4 this afternoon.........only to do with the break pads so she's in next weekend for a treatment of new discs and pads 

J
Xx


----------



## J•RED

Had MOT! All clear no advisories thank god.


----------



## Lollypop86

What's happened to your picture it's been buggin me lol

J
Xx


----------



## mullum

cavaye said:


> Fitted the last of Stephens LEDs - thanks again!


Only just saw this mate, they look good - I've never actually seen mine at night ! Numberplate ones look nice and bright too


----------



## BaueruTc

Lollypop86 said:


> a warning light started appearing on the dash after a jolly down the m4 this afternoon.........only to do with the break pads
> J
> Xx


Nothing major then! 

:wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

BaueruTc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a warning light started appearing on the dash after a jolly down the m4 this afternoon.........only to do with the break pads
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing major then!
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

well the car still stopped lol 

J
xx


----------



## roddy

and will continue to do so ( well as good as an OEM TT will do :? ) for some considerable time to come,,,, do not panic there are many miles left on yet.


----------



## Lollypop86

Granted but the annoying dash notification will continue to show till new breaks are put on

J
Xx


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Had a look at some Abarth 500c today online. Going to go and test drive one next month. I am seriously considering getting one as a new job means more driving which I don't like the prospect of with my shocking mpg figures and I hate having the potential DSG failure looming over my head! I do love my TT though so it all depends on the offers and what they would give me for part exchange as I know I won't like the abarth as much as the audi!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Just learning to use a bit of video editing in
Preparation for my build.... For a bit of fun


----------



## oldhipp

oldhipp said:


> Booked in for four wheel alignment.hopefully no tie bars required.


Rear camber at minus 3.04,so adjustable tie bars required.Anybody got links to any decent ones?.


----------



## Lollypop86

TT SMITHY said:


> Just learning to use a bit of video editing in
> Preparation for my build.... For a bit of fun


Nice start

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

yea ok,, but fire the musical director !! :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY

roddy said:


> yea ok,, but fire the musical director !! :wink:


Ha ha ! :wink:


----------



## roddy

cheers mate,, we await the sequal...


----------



## TT SMITHY

Lollypop86 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just learning to use a bit of video editing in
> Preparation for my build.... For a bit of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice start
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

Only messing with it on my iPhone I should of
Started filming side ways for better views
Rookie mistake doh. ! lol


----------



## [email protected]

Today i paid for one of these

http://www.crc-performance.com/index.ph ... Itemid=252


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> yea ok,, but fire the musical director !! :wink:


I like where you're going with this... Sounds like the geese from our park. :roll:


----------



## mullum

TT SMITHY said:


> Only messing with it on my iPhone I should of
> Started filming side ways for better views
> Rookie mistake doh. ! lol


Indeed. Shoot in landscape, and try to avoid showing your reflection if possible.


----------



## hey3688

Today i was going to give it a good hoover out,and fit my new mats
Fit Lees leather handle covers and touch up my very slightly worn seat bolster
But as there are strong winds and sleet and snow where i live i am stuck indoors


----------



## Skid Mark

Removed dash pod ready to send off for repair.....










Before pic, dis is almost unreadable.....


----------



## mstew

[email protected] said:


> Today i paid for one of these
> 
> http://www.crc-performance.com/index.ph ... Itemid=252


Looks interesting, will have to see how you get on with this 8)


----------



## ades tt 180

oldhipp said:


> oldhipp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked in for four wheel alignment.hopefully no tie bars required.
> 
> 
> 
> Rear camber at minus 3.04,so adjustable tie bars required.Anybody got links to any decent ones?.
Click to expand...

think there's some in the for sale section.


----------



## debbie-white

Skid Mark said:


> Removed dash pod ready to send off for repair.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic, dis is almost unreadable.....


Was it hard to remove?

My dash has completely stopped working... No life in the dials so can't read my speed, fuel, revs etc... Nothing works 

Anyone else had this problem. Can it be fixed or is it a replacement needed?


----------



## Skid Mark

Debbie

There's a group buy thread running for dash pod repair

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=532929&start=30

I used this guide to remove, it was dead easy to remove, took about ten mins

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install


----------



## debbie-white

Cheers mate...

To go with this post.. Today I have ordered kenwood kvt 526 DVD player to go in my TT.

Yeah buddy!!


----------



## Blake.

Fitted my new gear knob, purchased from Tom on eBay. Looks & feels great, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Nadim_m

Installed my black forge big knob with black
Bolts for the surround


----------



## rmart030

Today I installed Mullum's number plate LEDs. Love them! Makes you realise how shocking the standard ones are.


----------



## Nick-ST

Ordered pipercross panel filter, LED numberplate bulbs and booked in for service and remap at AMD Essex next month  exciting month ahead.


----------



## TT8

I had new spark plugs fitted @ a cost of £177.00 by audi. I know its a lot for not a great deal of work but didn't feel confident doing it myself


----------



## Mondo

TT8 said:


> I had new spark plugs fitted @ a cost of £177.00 by audi. I know its a lot for not a great deal of work but didn't feel confident doing it myself


Mate, it really is a piece of pi$$. Wak did a good writ-up, admittedly for a 225 but the principle is the same. I was nervous about doing it too myself the first time, but just get the few tools you need, take your time and it's fine. And remarkable satisfying to do something like that yourself.

6 plugs for about £30 I'd guess. That's £140+ in your pocket - to spend on mods. :twisted:

(look 'ere for inspiration: http://wak-tt.com/225sparkplugs/225sparkplugs.htm)


----------



## Lollypop86

Dropped my car off at the garage to have new brakes fitted......and saw a scuff on the rear drivers side *angry face*

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Yay got my car back with new discs and pads on the front.....£175 bargain 

J
Xx


----------



## [email protected]

Been messing with a standalone haldex controller on the bench to see what its like

Not connected so no boost or Oil temp readings so thats why there is a error

Filmed on a gopro hero 2 @ 720hd so as you can tell they don't like doing macro stuff when you see it.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/andylin ... 7.mp4.html

Cant wait to get it on the car


----------



## glmec

Been a busy boy. Snow foamed, washed, polished and hoovered both the cars today. Also fitted some of those Bosch retro wiperblades to the TT which I really like the look of. Knackered now but my Guiness has been in the fridge all day chilling down so im off to get rid of a few of them.


----------



## Paulj100

Have decided to take my TT back to standard

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Paulj100 said:


> Have decided to take my TT back to standard
> 
> Paul


This feels like a (facepalm) moment

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Paulj100 said:


> Have decided to take my TT back to standard
> 
> Paul


Can I have your stuff


----------



## ades tt 180

Paulj100 said:


> Have decided to take my TT back to standard
> 
> Paul


are you thinking of selling up?...not tempted to the dark side are you?


----------



## Paulj100

ades tt 180 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have decided to take my TT back to standard
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> are you thinking of selling up?...not tempted to the dark side are you?
Click to expand...

Lol no I do not look good in a cardigan trust me :roll: 
I've had to take step back from my TT theses last couple of weeks and have a good think where I'm going with it regarding the mods and I personally think I have lost focus and miss that original look I first fell in love with so I want to go back to a completely standard looking TT which will be a keeper always.

I have two options a- either restore my TT back to standard ( and sorry not selling any of my mods at the moment ) 
B- leave my TT as is with mods and swap it for a completely standard silver TT which to me has always been THE colour for the MK 1 TT

I'm guessing not many on here have demodded there TT with the intention of keeping it! :roll:

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

I like it as it is!!! leave it alone! step away from the TT!!!!

J
xx


----------



## roddy

don't worry mate,, you may feel better tomo...


----------



## Nick-ST

Just dont make any rash decisions thats always my biggest error.


----------



## Hibbsy

Discovered how good clay bars are. I now wonder why I have never used one before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhhon

Changed the pollen filters on the TT and the A6

Neither was very nice....

TT


A6


Both a bit soggy too (wonder why?).


----------



## Mondo

Ordered two 235/40/18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asym' 2s as one of the summer fronts was worn down to the minimum on the inside edge (most likely knocked out of alignment courtesy of Surrey roads...) and will get the fitted, along with a refurb' of one, this Saturday by Wheelworx in Crawley.


----------



## Ayaz

Just bought the TT 12 months road tax as well as treating it to a new private plate


----------



## roddy

Ayaz said:


> Just bought the TT 12 months road tax as well as treating it to a new private plate


Ha,, 6 months for me ytday,, £154 , that was q enough !!


----------



## peter-ss

Mondo said:


> Ordered two 235/40/18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asym' 2s as one of the summer fronts was worn down to the minimum on the inside edge (most likely knocked out of alignment courtesy of Surrey roads...) and will get the fitted, along with a refurb' of one, this Saturday by Wheelworx in Crawley.


Is there any reason in particular that made you choose those tyres?

The reason that I ask is because I've spent a while contemplating whether to buy Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 or Continental Sport Contact 3 tyres for my TT?

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=525097&view=viewpoll


----------



## M18NTT

Dragged mine out of the garage and gave it a wash and brush up. Spruced up the engine bay plastics and front grille then decided to take her for a quick blat, "Only be gone 1/2 hour" I said before disappearing. Weather was perfect, the car was perfect (until the last 200 yards) and 2 hours later I slinked back indoors to an ear bashing. To pour more oil on troubled waters I was just turning in to my road and the god-damn ESP light warning came up on the dash. :roll: No time to Vagcom so another job for next weekend now.

The perfect end (almost) to a perfect day.

Still it was a gorgeous day and the drive reminded me (in case I'd forgotten) why I changed from a 225 to the V6. Bloody Brilliant.


----------



## dextter

Was out washing the new boy on the drive, when my female neighbour told me how good it sounds !

Don`t get me wrong, I`ve been told before that my car _looks_ nice, but NEVER have I been told before, by a woman, that my car SOUNDS nice !!


----------



## Mondo

peter-ss said:


> Is there any reason in particular that made you choose those tyres?


Well, Falken don't make FK452s any more, these are highly rated, and have a moderately low dB rating (70) so I thought I'd give them a go. Confusingly there are two types; one at about £115/corner and the quieter ones at about £135/corner.

Will see how they go come summer.


----------



## k9l3

Monday I got a oil change today I washed and polished the car amd a inside valet


----------



## peter-ss

Mondo said:



> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any reason in particular that made you choose those tyres?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Falken don't make FK452s any more, these are highly rated, and have a moderately low dB rating (70) so I thought I'd give them a go. Confusingly there are two types; one at about £115/corner and the quieter ones at about £135/corner.
> 
> Will see how they go come summer.
Click to expand...

I had the FK452's on my Mk1 and they were great. I fear getting tyres that I don't like as I wouldn't replace them until they wore out and the way that I drive that could me some time.


----------



## Duggy

Fitted the next piece of my RR day package... 














































Not too bad a job, although took a lot longer to remove the OEM ones than I thought it would

Fit was very good, the welding is fantastic, a very very high quality piece of kit from AH fabrications

Hadn't long finished when Ben dropped off my BCS 3" dp 

John


----------



## JoTT

Well it's not a I but I was there lol.... Ade took her to the car wash, came back hoovered polished etc she looked mint then we decided to visit my mom who lives near iron bridge drove down lots of nasty flooded muddy roads and in 3 hrs she is filthy again lol


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Fitted the next piece of my RR day package...


Looking good there, Don Duggy.

Still gonna lose... :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the next piece of my RR day package...
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good there, Don Duggy.
> 
> Still gonna lose... :wink:
Click to expand...

I haven't got any battles with anyone this year mate, it'll be my first year in a new category, so just a learning year :wink:

Have you got the B5 manifold yet?

John


----------



## d5aul

Fixed the wind noise on my drivers window, the top rear glass securing screw was very loose, the one below was finger tight, so tightened them all up.
Did the WAK box mod & also discovered I need to get a new engine breather hose as the old one has badly perished.


----------



## GroverUK

Spent over an hour rubbing my shaft up and down. Trust me, it was not as fun as it sounds. Paired with my new knob I think it looks well all polished up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Have you got the B5 manifold yet?.


Nope. Not asked Bill what the story is for awhile; might do tomorrow. It's being coated in Zircotec's finest Performance White magic pixie dust so that'll take awhile. Then I need to chat with Dean @ 4Rings to get it fitted. Should be in place for the RR day.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Have you got the B5 manifold yet?.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not asked Bill what the story is for awhile; might do tomorrow. It's being coated in Zircotec's finest Performance White magic pixie dust so that'll take awhile. Then I need to chat with Dean @ 4Rings to get it fitted. Should be in place for the RR day.
Click to expand...

Mmmmm, I'm looking forward to seeing how this performs, think it might be the next purchase if it's as good as it's being touted it is 

Are they going to get that pesky tip of at the same time...

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mondo

I 'king hope so... :?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

[email protected] said:


> Been messing with a standalone haldex controller on the bench to see what its like
> 
> Not connected so no boost or Oil temp readings so thats why there is a error
> 
> Filmed on a gopro hero 2 @ 720hd so as you can tell they don't like doing macro stuff when you see it.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/andylin ... 7.mp4.html
> 
> Cant wait to get it on the car


looks good mate!


----------



## [email protected]

fixitagaintomoz said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been messing with a standalone haldex controller on the bench to see what its like
> 
> Not connected so no boost or Oil temp readings so thats why there is a error
> 
> Filmed on a gopro hero 2 @ 720hd so as you can tell they don't like doing macro stuff when you see it.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/andylin ... 7.mp4.html
> 
> Cant wait to get it on the car
> 
> 
> 
> looks good mate!
Click to expand...

Should be fun when i get the S3 mapped again on my OD HTA GT3582r


----------



## reece1591

Took my compomotives off the car and put old wheels back on as car goes into garage to get repaired from when a ideot in a mondeo drove into me couple weeks back.

Now got to decide if I do satin blue or satin black on the comps hmmmmm 
(Silver roadster with navy roof)


----------



## Lollypop86

GroverUK said:


> Spent over an hour rubbing my shaft up and down. Trust me, it was not as fun as it sounds. Paired with my new knob I think it looks well all polished up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


*remains quiet*........... :x

J
xx


----------



## Kyle18uk

you know your in Audi too much when the parts guy knows your name and you get discount! :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> you know your in Audi too much when the parts guy knows your name and you get discount! :lol:


What are you up to now Kyle? 

Is that an IM gasket?

John


----------



## Kyle18uk

Well tomorrow im fitting some adjustable tie arms so ordered new outer bushes to replace the rose joints at the same time, and got all new nuts and bolts!

Also got a new throttle body gasket and new injector O rings for when my ultrasonic cleaner arrives!


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> Well tomorrow im fitting some adjustable tie arms so ordered new outer bushes to replace the rose joints at the same time, and got all new nuts and bolts!
> 
> Also got a new throttle body gasket and new injector O rings for when my ultrasonic cleaner arrives!


Ultrasonic cleaner, that sounds interesting, have you got a link? 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had to take my front wheels in a bit..so lost another mm in spacer width..  The wheels just keep catching the in sides of the inner arches..its doing my head in. I hope this cures it. I think if i had the continentals on i would not be experiencing arch rub..Never having goodyear asymmetric's again, the large sticky out'y rim protector is a tricky aspect when spacing your wheels properly. Rant over. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

D are they catching on shock compression? In other words, when going over bumps? Maybe try taking out the little hex screws at the top of the wheel arch liner. Mine were polished smooth from the rubbing during compression. Took 'em out, rubbing gone!


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Had to take my front wheels in a bit..so lost another mm in spacer width..  The wheels just keep catching the in sides of the inner arches..its doing my head in. I hope this cures it. I think if i had the continentals on i would not be experiencing arch rub..Never having goodyear asymmetric's again, the large sticky out'y rim protector is a tricky aspect when spacing your wheels properly. Rant over. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Get the Dremel on them... :wink: :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> D are they catching on shock compression? In other words, when going over bumps? Maybe try taking out the little hex screws at the top of the wheel arch liner. Mine were polished smooth from the rubbing during compression. Took 'em out, rubbing gone!


Thanks Mondo...yes indeed the screw heads look like our John.. :wink: :-* But their rim protectors are also catching the plastic arch liner badly. I am sure they should be ok now. Will see. 

Hey we need to talk.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Thanks Mondo...yes indeed the screw heads look like our John.. :wink: :-* ...


Surely not that bald. :?

:lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Decided to gets small hot hatch and sell the qs.....

House hunting soon to begin.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> D are they catching on shock compression? In other words, when going over bumps? Maybe try taking out the little hex screws at the top of the wheel arch liner. Mine were polished smooth from the rubbing during compression. Took 'em out, rubbing gone!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mondo...yes indeed the screw heads look like our John.. :wink: :-* But their rim protectors are also catching the plastic arch liner badly. I am sure they should be ok now. Will see.
> 
> Hey we need to talk..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate... :lol:

Where are they catching on the arch liner?

When I fitted the FMIC yesterday, I came across a few shiny screw heads, one at the top and one at the front on each side :?

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Thanks Mondo...yes indeed the screw heads look like our John.. :wink: :-* ...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not that bald. :?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Oi, don't you start as well :twisted:

John


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow im fitting some adjustable tie arms so ordered new outer bushes to replace the rose joints at the same time, and got all new nuts and bolts!
> 
> Also got a new throttle body gasket and new injector O rings for when my ultrasonic cleaner arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> Ultrasonic cleaner, that sounds interesting, have you got a link?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Can get them cheap from maplins mate

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/jpl-ultra-700 ... used-b28nr


----------



## Duggy

Part 2 of the RR day kit... 





































John


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow im fitting some adjustable tie arms so ordered new outer bushes to replace the rose joints at the same time, and got all new nuts and bolts!
> 
> Also got a new throttle body gasket and new injector O rings for when my ultrasonic cleaner arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> Ultrasonic cleaner, that sounds interesting, have you got a link?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can get them cheap from maplins mate
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/jpl-ultra-700 ... used-b28nr
Click to expand...

Cheers mate

John


----------



## [email protected]

Made a case for the LED screen for the controller to sit in front of the gear leaver


----------



## debbie-white

Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...









Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicksttv6

debbie-white said:


> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow they look very BLING!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
nick.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Part 2 of the RR day kit...  ...


Nice! Lookin' like a serious pretender to the throne.

[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Paulj100

nicksttv6 said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> wow they look very BLING!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> nick.
Click to expand...

Very nice! What colour are you having them sprayed?

Paul


----------



## debbie-white

Paulj100 said:


> nicksttv6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> wow they look very BLING!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> nick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! What colour are you having them sprayed?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.

They were originally silver. They are being sprayed gloss black.

They were extremely damaged and really Badly curbed from previous owner. He has done a fantastic job.

This is how they look part finished so I know I'm going to be very happy with the end result 

Deb


----------



## Paulj100

Certainly looks a great job. Look forward to seeing them fitted 8)

Paul


----------



## oldguy

debbie-white said:


> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am i having a senior moment?
Aren't they some sort of chrome effect in the picture?
Whats the gloss black&#8230;? The next coat for a two tone effect or something?
Strange chrome undercoat&#8230;.!?!
I LIKE bling...


----------



## Trouble4

painting back to original color










new pistons rods studs blah blah .. removing old turbo

will be done by hell or and high water by 13th of Feb. period........... tired of the waiting


----------



## Trouble4

oldguy said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Am i having a senior moment?
> Aren't they some sort of chrome effect in the picture?
> Whats the gloss black&#8230;? The next coat for a two tone effect or something?
> Strange chrome undercoat&#8230;.!?!
> I LIKE bling...
Click to expand...

that is 2 AMEN'S to Senior Moments   8)

and awesome to BLING.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2 of the RR day kit...  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Lookin' like a serious pretender to the throne.
> 
> [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
Click to expand...

Just a learning curve this year :wink:

I'm sure your manifold will give you more than last year... :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> painting back to original color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pistons rods studs blah blah .. removing old turbo
> 
> will be done by hell or and high water by 13th of Feb. period........... tired of the waiting


Go for it Brett, what turbo are you fitting?

Joh.n


----------



## debbie-white

oldguy said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Am i having a senior moment?
> Aren't they some sort of chrome effect in the picture?
> Whats the gloss black&#8230;? The next coat for a two tone effect or something?
> Strange chrome undercoat&#8230;.!?!
> I LIKE bling...
Click to expand...

I think this is just the picture fellas. 
Makes it look sort of chrome.

I got one further away where u may see a more gloss black.

Deb


----------



## Duggy

debbie-white said:


> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning 8)

John


----------



## debbie-white

Duggy said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning 8)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks John. 

I'm real chuffed with them.


----------



## nicksttv6

nicksttv6 said:


> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> wow they look very BLING!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> nick.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
watch out for those curbs [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
nick.


----------



## TTSPORT666

debbie-white said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning 8)
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John.
> 
> I'm real chuffed with them.
Click to expand...

Look lovely Debbie...Since i have had mine done, i have to take them off the car to hand polish and clean them..I even hand polish the inside of the wheel..I know i need help....  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## k19rks

Had my coil pack replaced FOC and received a free health check that informed me i need about £2k worth of work doing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

Duggy said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painting back to original color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pistons rods studs blah blah .. removing old turbo
> 
> will be done by hell or and high water by 13th of Feb. period........... tired of the waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it Brett, what turbo are you fitting?
> 
> Joh.n
Click to expand...

5858 dual ball bearing anti-surge:::: do not like mentioning name of company as they did not help out at all..... but CTS Turbo and NOLIMITMOTORSPORTS did.....     along with ATP, Integrated Engineering, forge motor sports some excellent advice from TechTonics out of OR, Klutch Wheels, Shine Seal Products, WebbStarrsMotoring and one of the best builders in Steve-O'Built's Over-Clocked Garage......... and of course Diane and my money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Trouble4 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painting back to original color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pistons rods studs blah blah .. removing old turbo
> 
> will be done by hell or and high water by 13th of Feb. period........... tired of the waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it Brett, what turbo are you fitting?
> 
> Joh.n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5858 dual ball bearing anti-surge:::: do not like mentioning name of company as they did not help out at all..... but CTS Turbo and NOLIMITMOTORSPORTS did.....     along with ATP, Integrated Engineering, forge motor sports some excellent advice from TechTonics out of OR, Klutch Wheels, Shine Seal Products, WebbStarrsMotoring and one of the best builders in Steve-O'Built's Over-Clocked Garage......... and of course Diane and my money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sweet Brett, in the thick of things i see.  What power output are you looking at? You going 034 motorsport BT? 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

Thats gonna be a tight fit behind the block with that mani


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Fitted the next piece of my RR day package...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad a job, although took a lot longer to remove the OEM ones than I thought it would
> 
> Fit was very good, the welding is fantastic, a very very high quality piece of kit from AH fabrications
> 
> Hadn't long finished when Ben dropped off my BCS 3" dp
> 
> John


Well done John..that is a magnificent intercooler my friend..  I think you are the dark horse this year..Mondo watch out.. 

Damien.


----------



## craigstt

...received my replacement steering wheel from eBay. Original feels like soft felt, no sheen left in the leather. New one seems unused and came from a smashed TT. The shop is putting it put on in the morning.

...scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.


----------



## Paulj100

craigstt said:


> ...received my replacement steering wheel from eBay. Original feels like soft felt, no sheen left in the leather. New one seems unused and came from a smashed TT. The shop is putting it put on in the morning.
> 
> ...scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.


The one on the left looks like a QS Alcantara covered steering wheel :?

Paul


----------



## redhoTT225

debbie-white said:


> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing this pic where they "look" polished chrome has convinced me that is how I am going to have mine.
I know it,s a trick of the light due to the camera angle but I think the chrome effect looks stunning on those
9-spoke wheels.

Bling it on 

Mike


----------



## TTSPORT666

craigstt said:


> ...received my replacement steering wheel from eBay. Original feels like soft felt, no sheen left in the leather. New one seems unused and came from a smashed TT. The shop is putting it put on in the morning.
> 
> ...scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.


Dude its hairy because as Paul says its an alcantara qs wheel.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## warrenstuart

craigstt said:


> scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.


Here you go http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400436062266? ... 962wt_1190 unless you're looking for used ones but TBH they all seem to need a refurb.

Warren.


----------



## craigstt

TTSPORT666 said:


> craigstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...received my replacement steering wheel from eBay. Original feels like soft felt, no sheen left in the leather. New one seems unused and came from a smashed TT. The shop is putting it put on in the morning.
> 
> ...scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude its hairy because as Paul says its an alcantara qs wheel.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Talk about a Newbee alert. I've not heard about a alcantara qs till now (did a little searching today on it). Kinda feel bad swapping it out now. I thought it was just left in the sun too long until you guys mentioned it here. Is it a notable feature sought after? Maybe it's worth more on eBay? Either way, the style and feel don't suit me.

Thanks for straightening me out mates.


----------



## oldguy

debbie-white said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbie-white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a first glimpse of my refurbed/sprayed wheels... Absolutely stunning job on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car should be ready to pick up 2mrw. Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Am i having a senior moment?
> Aren't they some sort of chrome effect in the picture?
> Whats the gloss black&#8230;? The next coat for a two tone effect or something?
> Strange chrome undercoat&#8230;.!?!
> I LIKE bling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is just the picture fellas.
> Makes it look sort of chrome.
> 
> I got one further away where u may see a more gloss black.
> 
> Deb
Click to expand...

Should have gone to specsavers&#8230;..


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Mondo watch out..
> 
> Damien.


Nah. I've got the nonce covered. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mondo watch out..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I've got the nonce covered. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Mondo you read my PM yet...or you just wondering how to answer?? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, I read it. Pissing about on an S4; waiting for PC time before replying. But I will.


----------



## craigstt

TTSPORT666 said:


> craigstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...received my replacement steering wheel from eBay. Original feels like soft felt, no sheen left in the leather. New one seems unused and came from a smashed TT. The shop is putting it put on in the morning.
> 
> ...scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude its hairy because as Paul says its an alcantara qs wheel.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

The garage swapped my alcantara QS steering wheel with my eBay leather model only to find the leather model bent. Upon further investigation there was a hairline crack in the eBay steering wheel. [smiley=bigcry.gif] No surprise when you see the pic of the damaged TT that it came from.

Back on with the alcantara QS wheel which I'm going to keep for now. At least I know the wheel is supposed to look faded and hairy and not just worn out from the previous owner. Luckily the shop only charged me 1/2 their rate.The eBay dealer already credited my PayPal account.

Damien, sorry I could not PM you back, my stance with the forums is limited as a newbee. I'm going to keep the wheel for now, plus I'm over the pond in the US.

Question, does this mean my 225 Quarttro is a Sport (QS)? Or was the wheel an option during it's day of purchase?


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mondo watch out..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I've got the nonce covered. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Mondo you read my PM yet...or you just wondering how to answer?? :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Only time will tell... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Trouble4

size does matter in Turbo's ...  :lol: 8)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

fitted my new N75 valve and got rid of my 28PSI spikes! miss the torque those spikes gave, but glad the engine should now be a lot safer from bent rods


----------



## TTSPORT666

Trouble4 said:


> size does matter in Turbo's ...  :lol: 8)


Brett what is that big snail?? Where are you expecting peak power to be? 

Damien.


----------



## debbie-white

Got the TT back with the new refurbished wheels.. Now need some good weather to wash and polish this baby. Really pleased with the job. Looks sweet

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reece1591

picked up my ap coilovers last night need a new rear shock then can fit them

also started sanding my compomotives down for a respray just got to pick a colour now lol


----------



## blz-8027

Joined the Krypton factor to work out how to remove the front wing . in readiness for a replacement










Removed the door card ,to try and fix the micro switch that makes the window go up/down on opening/closing 
just need to find it now










Fixed the Aliens with some PTFE tape and silicone sealant (good enough for the MOT anyway) 
turns out they were leaking ,so not getting enough pressure build up to spray ,


----------



## craigstt

reece1591 said:


> picked up my ap coilovers last night need a new rear shock then can fit them
> 
> also started sanding my compomotives down for a respray just got to pick a colour now lol


What coilovers did you get?


----------



## Trouble4

TTSPORT666 said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> size does matter in Turbo's ...  :lol: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett what is that big snail?? Where are you expecting peak power to be?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

was told in another thread that I will not be able to use or make all the power do to REV Limitations but we were able to move the REV's from 7500 to 8500 so that will help for REV range as far as peak power honestly do not know as I started out just wanting a little had about 315 HP and wanted about 400 HP but now :? :? :?really do not want over 500 but it may happen :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Nice turbo, Brett. Oh, and... er... does this mean you've given up on the cup holder.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rmart030

Put my splitter on.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Paulj100

rmart030 said:


> Put my splitter on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's a great mod. Looks good 8)

Have you fitted chrome piping on your front grill edges or is it just the light? :?

Paul


----------



## Trouble4

Mondo said:


> Nice turbo, Brett. Oh, and... er... does this mean you've given up on the cup holder.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No pretty much finished but want to upgrade it as caron fibre is involved and working with OSIR in Hong Kong and Chinese New Year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

having connect piece being made as well

with car down has not been fun as it is my daily driver

thanks for asking ... not happy as should have been in hand like last August... [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]

always learning


----------



## reece1591

craigstt said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my ap coilovers last night need a new rear shock then can fit them
> 
> also started sanding my compomotives down for a respray just got to pick a colour now lol
> 
> 
> 
> What coilovers did you get?
Click to expand...

They are ap ones


----------



## craigstt

warrenstuart said:


> craigstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> scoured the web looking for RS6 reps. No luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400436062266? ... 962wt_1190 unless you're looking for used ones but TBH they all seem to need a refurb.
> 
> Warren.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm going to keep this in mind even though I'm in the US. Little extra for post but at least I know where to find them.


----------



## Lollypop86

....turned my tt into a boat!

Apologies for the crappy video if anyone can see it and yes haters will hate that I was holding my phone!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v ... =2&theater

J
xx


----------



## chamberlaintt

nice bid of wading lolly


----------



## Lollypop86

someone said to me "thats the underneath of your car f****d then, it will rust and break".........fool lol

Luckily the rain has stopped and I'm hoping it wont start again by the time I go home! But if it does that I expect that road will be impassible and the only other route down the the main road is closed!

J
xx


----------



## debbie-white

Finally got some dry weather to clean my pride and joy..










Looking sweet with the refurbed gloss black wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666

Dropped my fuel cap and another mystery item off to be painted...  Looking forward to the results.. 8) Then popped into audi swindon for a few things. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Dropped off two alloys at Wheelworx Crawley; one to be refurb'd after I misjudged the curb moving over to make space for someone on a narrow road, both to have Eagle F1 Asym' 2s fitted.


----------



## rmart030

Mondo said:


> Dropped off two alloys at Wheelworx Crawley; one to be refurb'd after I misjudged the curb moving over to make space for someone on a narrow road, both to have Eagle F1 Asym' 2s fitted.


I take mine to Camspec next to Wheelworx for all of my work. They're awesome. You should see some of their cars! I was going to ask Wheelworx if they could paint calipers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mondo

Hmmm... Will check them out when I pick up the wheels next weekend.


----------



## cavaye

...discovered that my standard 225 is in fact not totally standard... Already fitted with a Pipercross panel filter and a Forge Dump Valve... You learn something new every day!! I also fitted an s2000 air filter, it is a lot louder than a WAKBOX...


----------



## Shinigami

Took my TT to Midland VW to have the ABS sensor replaced and a new (2nd hand) turbocharger unit fitted. In 2-3 days I'll be happier :roll:


----------



## redtomcat

though Mitty is supposed to be a weekend car - I took her on a 250 mile round trip and called in to visit friends working in a different hospital. She didn't miss a beat even if I went a bit silly on the M55. I think she enjoyed that bit.
Now the engine warning light is on: but there is nothing wrong with any of the fluids etc so I've booked her in for an assessment and get a few jobs done that irritate me: they are going to check that out:

She pulls slightly to the left and slow speed steering is crap
Temp isn't at 90 however long you run 
Handbrake needs to be tightened 
Wheels need to be refurbed

So let's make it run well before we go Stage2........


----------



## Mondo

redtomcat said:


> though Mitty is supposed to be a weekend car ...


Mitty? :roll:





redtomcat said:


> ...Temp isn't at 90 however long you run...


Head off to Wak's website (something like wak-tt.com) and check out the entry on climate control codes aka using the aircon to display engine readings. 49C is 'engine temp' - or rather, coolant temp. If that more-or-less matches the temp needle, and it's actually around 70 or so, it may be the thermostat staying open and allowing coolant around the engine, cooling it when it doesn't need to be. Probably worth changing it.



redtomcat said:


> ...Handbrake needs to be tightened...


If you're feeling brave you can adjust it yourself by removing the plastic cover at the back of the transmission tunnel, exposing the handbrake cables, and have a fiddle.


----------



## rmart030

Today I cleaned her and touched up the paint on the now curbed wheels. Never letting my fiancée drive again!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## redtomcat

Mondo said:


> redtomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> though Mitty is supposed to be a weekend car ...
Click to expand...

Mitty? :roll:

My TT Why? Slightly sad I know.

Needs a name so the hacked Tomtom going in the ashtray (probably) can synch with network at home and swap podcasts/music ..... as well as automate my mileage claims.



Thanks for the pointers but I'm working every day until 15th March ....weekends included


----------



## bodmintt

Today i just washed my TT in a Hail storm.The cornish weather is not what it used to be.


----------



## Lollypop86

Bought a new cover as the violent winds snapped a strap on the car cap I had.......










J
Xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lollypop86 said:


> Bought a new cover as the violent winds snapped a strap on the car cap I had.......
> 
> 
> 
> J
> Xx


Looks like a big old pair of your see through kinky knickers Jess.. :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

Big? BIG? what are you trying to say?!

I only wear lace......lol

J
xx


----------



## Keithy13

Got a new spare Bentley style key from Actionman37. (yesterday actually)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lollypop86 said:


> Big? BIG? what are you trying to say?!
> 
> I only wear lace......lol
> 
> J
> xx


 :wink: I know i know...For your night job on babestation.. :-*

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big? BIG? what are you trying to say?!
> 
> I only wear lace......lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: I know i know...For your night job on babestation.. :-*
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

That be the one  thanks for keeping me company the other night!

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lollypop86 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big? BIG? what are you trying to say?!
> 
> I only wear lace......lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: I know i know...For your night job on babestation.. :-*
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That be the one  thanks for keeping me company the other night!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

That's ok Jess...Just staggering you do all of that filming from the comfort of your living room.. 

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> That's ok Jess...Just staggering you do all of that filming from the comfort of your living room..
> 
> Damien.


I know right! People seem to enjoy the personal touch more than a room filled with tat :lol:

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lollypop86 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok Jess...Just staggering you do all of that filming from the comfort of your living room..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! People seem to enjoy the personal touch more than a room filled with tat :lol:
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]

J
xx


----------



## genie_v1

Lollypop86 said:


> Bought a new cover as the violent winds snapped a *strap on* the car cap I had.......
> 
> J
> Xx


Oh dear, what will you do without that?


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm not into that kink.......

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm not into that kink.......
> 
> J
> xx


with a name like Lollypop suuurrreee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you play fav'es ....


----------



## Lollypop86

Trouble4 said:


> you play fav'es ....


But my names Jess.... and I play what? lol

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4

Lollypop86 said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you play fav'es ....
> 
> 
> 
> But my names Jess.... and I play what? lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

it seems anything you want... but you really want to be dominated ...........  

and you know it ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So send lots of money WAK's way............ :lol: ..


----------



## Lollypop86

erm......*sits quietly speechless*

J
xx


----------



## roddy

jeeeezzz,, the sh*t continues,,, why don't you guys go on a proper porn site,,there are plenty around !!


----------



## Trouble4

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pure Porn














































TT Style.......... 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Guys/Gals, Can we please get back on topic.
Hoggy.


----------



## TomQS

Received this in the post


----------



## Eadon

.. Will be on the hunt for a TT. Again!


----------



## chamberlaintt

Got a quotation for a full respray as most of my panels have bubbled  and need new skirts....quote £1740 for full car... how ever they did say they would paint my grills and valance gloss black for free!!!


----------



## chamberlaintt

And had my oil and torque wrench delivered


----------



## Paulj100

This arrived today


----------



## bboy80

My Das6 Pro kit turned up today 

Been Machining the bonnet and its looking much better, going to crack out the wet sanding in the next few days.

Uprated 12psi Actuator from Beach Buggy Turbos comes tomorrow as well 

Also fitted my Road Angel - had two speeding tickets last year lol.. managed to get off them both though :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT

My 3" down pipe & sports cat arrived yesterday.

Today my APEX springs arrived.

Hopefully tomorrow my upper boost hoses, H&R arbs & tie arms arrive then I'm all set for fitting 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTSPORT666

Felt proper sad, as i think i have sold my urs6..Had her for 13 years, took me all over europe, with me when i lived in holland, then france...Was a brilliant car hardly anything ever went wrong with it. Bloody awesome reliable machine. No fuss just got on with it. Makes my TT look like a bloody Diva. Simply awesome engine.. I am gona miss the old girl.. Feel a bit "automotively" lost today..

Damien.


----------



## Keithy13

Fixed intermittent fault on interior light


----------



## mullum

Keithy13 said:


> Fixed intermittent fault on interior light


How ?


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a V2 + iMagnet from Steve Schwing, he of Modshack fame. Can't wait.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> ...ordered a V2 + iMagnet from Steve Schwing, he of Modshack fame. Can't wait.


Awesome bit of kit..

Damien


----------



## J•RED

Paulj100 said:


> This arrived today


Is this the spoiler add on?


----------



## Paulj100

J•RED said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the spoiler add on?
Click to expand...

Yes it's the V6 rear lip spoiler off eBay. Guy on there selling them for £70 posted uk based as well.

Paul


----------



## J•RED

Cheers dude.


----------



## Paulj100

J•RED said:


> Cheers dude.


Be advised if you get one it needs a bit of work 

Paul


----------



## craigstt

...ordered my hub centric wheel spacers. 1st mod to my 2 month old 2002 225 Quarttro Coupe. 20mm front 25mm rear. Taking baby steps since I have one baby in college and two more off soon.

Coilovers will be next to get that desired low (but not too low) look. That can wait a bit. Friday I'll be installing my rear spacers if they come in early enough.


----------



## Duggy

Finally got some decent pics of my BCS 3" DP 

The quality is superb, looking forward to what gains it will give, before and after mapping...





































Can't wait together it fitted at APS on the 27th... 

John


----------



## oldhipp

passed mot.no advisories. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Kyle18uk

Bought some of this -










Made this -




























Has actually made a big difference, as standard the charge pipe was way to hot to get your hand near, then I wrapped it in reflect a gold and you could just about put your hand on but now you can quite comfortably hold your hand on it!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Kyle18uk said:


> Bought some of this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has actually made a big difference, as standard the charge pipe was way to hot to get your hand near, then I wrapped it in reflect a gold and you could just about put your hand on but now you can quite comfortably hold your hand on it!


whats that made from, and where did you buy it?

or would you sell and post me enough to copy you? looks really good!


----------



## redtomcat

unpacked my leather cleaning kit - too dark and miserable now to have a go at the seats in the car so I'll sit stroking the leather settee. Ordered my spacers.....


----------



## Paulj100

redtomcat said:


> unpacked my leather cleaning kit - too dark and miserable now to have a go at the seats in the car so I'll sit stroking the leather settee. Ordered my spacers.....


One tip for better results is warm the seats up first either car heater or even use a hair dryer this time of year. :wink:

Paul


----------



## redtomcat

Paulj100 said:


> redtomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> unpacked my leather cleaning kit - too dark and miserable now to have a go at the seats in the car so I'll sit stroking the leather settee. Ordered my spacers.....
> 
> 
> 
> One tip for better results is warm the seats up first either car heater or even use a hair dryer this time of year. :wink:
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

thanks Paul - I'm not a real hairdresser :lol: she has heated seats so that might work! I'd only do it after a run anyhow.....


----------



## Otley

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought some of this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has actually made a big difference, as standard the charge pipe was way to hot to get your hand near, then I wrapped it in reflect a gold and you could just about put your hand on but now you can quite comfortably hold your hand on it!
> 
> 
> 
> whats that made from, and where did you buy it?
> 
> or would you sell and post me enough to copy you? looks really good!
Click to expand...

+1. Looks real tidy.


----------



## Otley

Tried a cheeky Shiraz. Had a little time out due to other health issues. Nice.


----------



## redtomcat

Otley TT QS said:


> Tried a cheeky Shiraz. Had a little time out due to other health issues. Nice.


+2: Hard week. Harder weekend. Though I have been round the house testing out the leather softener on anything worth doing. Phoebe the cat wasn't impressed but m'Lady's riding boots were.


----------



## mullum

... Joined the Liquid TT club.
Failed to completely reassemble a radio cover spring mechanism :-(


----------



## phil5556

I replaced the thermostat & filled up with fuel [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

Really not as difficult a job as some of the how-to guides make out and now running at proper temps. 

When I was picking up the bits from Audi I asked what the book time was - 2 1/2 hours. Oof!


----------



## Duggy

Got the Dremel on the back of my grille as it was catching the FMIC at the ends and not letting the bumper sit properly 




























It's a tight fit in there, but it all fits nicely now 

John


----------



## Lollypop86

beautifully sunny day following the lack of power during fridays storm and the ever increasing water level in the village so I polished out some of the minor scratches and scuffs on the body work, found a new one which looks like someone has scuffed the bumper with another bumper.....this one I can still see any ideas on what to use?

J
xx


----------



## JoTT

Had a fuel leak and had to get mr aa to sort it out  20quid worth of fuel down the drain but yh I'm made of money I own a tt


----------



## peter-ss

Lollypop86 said:


> beautifully sunny day following the lack of power during fridays storm and the ever increasing water level in the village so I polished out some of the minor scratches and scuffs on the body work, found a new one which looks like someone has scuffed the bumper with another bumper.....this one I can still see any ideas on what to use?
> 
> J
> xx


I removed a very bad scuff, from my rear bumper, with a machine polisher.

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=315626&hilit=bumper


----------



## Lollypop86

oh ok cool, I'll get it done properly for when the good weather comes 

J
xx


----------



## Skid Mark

Washed and hoovered mine out, straightened the rear number plate, it's been wonky since I bought the car seven months ago finally got round to it :lol:


----------



## butlerlm

I started the project...

Lots of work still to do but so far:-
Coilovers
Adjustable tie bars
Polybushed wishbones
New track rod ends, ball joints
PolePositions
Rear seat delete

Still waiting to go on:-
Wheels
3"
New colour
Plus few other bits


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

grew a pair and wet sanded the rear quarter ( and machine polished the whole car)

before


during


after


----------



## Lollypop86

Bought everything I need to give me roof the once over for the year  looking forward to it arriving and being able to do it!

J
xx


----------



## TT8

Well yesterday, fitted new scuttle wiper arms and bosch aero wipers, and ds2 6000 to go with cree sidelights 8)


----------



## Peeunit

Fitted my new parcel shelf/screen in leatherette rather than the horrid nasty fabric thing.
Gives a much more solid feel and matched the seats nicely. Easy to clean too.

I'm hoping to make these available to buy if enough people are interested


----------



## reece1591

wasnt today but sunday just not had time to post

but due to nice weather i managed to repaint my compomotives

was going to do them dark navy blue to match the blue roof but changed my mind last minute and this is what happened



will get pic with them fitted but got couple more things to do before show the car off


----------



## Keithy13

Rubbed down & resprayed 1 wheel centre cap, only 3 more to do.


----------



## Andypr6

Picked up my BBS alloys which Sleeping Fox got refurbished for me. Thanks a lot mate, very much appreciated.


----------



## manikm

...noticed slight marks on the edge of the door where someone has hit it on something, but its not that bad - grrrrr!

hey, i also fitted a vanilla magic tree!


----------



## [email protected]

Another ST170+20vT head done and working on a Rover V8 head

























And as you can see the standard port









20v T head


















V8


----------



## philgibQS

Fitted s2000 filter and heat shield... In preparation for badger-5 3"TIP and remap at some point









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayaz

philgibQS said:


>


Where did you purchase the red S2000 filter from mate?

I've got the same heat shield but ordered a K&N filter for the S2000 which doesn't fit :?


----------



## philgibQS

Ayaz said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase the red S2000 filter from mate?
> 
> I've got the same heat shield but ordered a K&N filter for the S2000 which doesn't fit :?
Click to expand...

eBay. They should all be the same size. The heat shield does require some bending for it to fit perfectly, it doesn't fit as it is.

I drilled holes and screwed the MAF sensor onto it, made it easier to align everything up

Phil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arichmond64

philgibQS said:


> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase the red S2000 filter from mate?
> 
> I've got the same heat shield but ordered a K&N filter for the S2000 which doesn't fit :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eBay. They should all be the same size. The heat shield does require some bending for it to fit perfectly, it doesn't fit as it is.
> 
> I drilled holes and screwed the MAF sensor onto it, made it easier to align everything up
> 
> Phil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can you post the link?

Can you simple take away your old airbox, and slot this one on?


----------



## chamberlaintt

Today I nocked up some ramps as the stands I got and the jack trolley are not very good at all and is a ordeal to get them high enough under the car....ramp a lot easier....all out of scrap wood so didn't cost a penny. Whilst under her today i checked out the sump bolts for the dropping of the sump next week


----------



## roddy

not to suggest that you dont know what you are doing,but is that proper timber or MDF,, if the later i wouldnt trust it


----------



## philgibQS

arichmond64 said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase the red S2000 filter from mate?
> 
> I've got the same heat shield but ordered a K&N filter for the S2000 which doesn't fit :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eBay. They should all be the same size. The heat shield does require some bending for it to fit perfectly, it doesn't fit as it is.
> 
> I drilled holes and screwed the MAF sensor onto it, made it easier to align everything up
> 
> Phil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post the link?
> 
> Can you simple take away your old airbox, and slot this one on?
Click to expand...

Filter
http://bit.ly/1kGudgM

Heat shield
http://bit.ly/1eVAlhB

In theory it's easy, if you know your way around a basic tool box you'll be okay.

As I said, it's not a perfect fit, so takes a little bit of manipulating to get it right. But it's solid now, doesn't move at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamberlaintt

yep hollow 9mm MDF why?


----------



## nott

chamberlaintt said:


> Today I nocked up some ramps as the stands I got and the jack trolley are not very good at all and is a ordeal to get them high enough under the car....ramp a lot easier....all out of scrap wood so didn't cost a penny. Whilst under her today i checked out the sump bolts for the dropping of the sump next week


They look scary


----------



## chamberlaintt

lol why? these little puppies are hard core solid timber centers and slope then 18mm MDF over the top.....they would easily take 5 ton!  and all for sweat not a penny

i would trust these every day of the week over stands


----------



## nott

They have a cardboard box look to them 

I'm paranoid since my range rover sport broke my wrist


----------



## chamberlaintt

lol very true...but its is solid inside over a foot of timber.

what happened to the range? what did you have it on


----------



## Paulj100

Collected this today 









Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paulj100 said:


> Collected this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Great stuff Paul. This will transform the front of your car.. 

Damien.


----------



## nott

chamberlaintt said:


> lol very true...but its is solid inside over a foot of timber.
> 
> what happened to the range? what did you have it on


Changing a wheel at night with the range rover jack and I could not get the wheel
Off so I put my hands round the wheel to pull it off and pulled the jack over,trapping
My wrist between the top of the wheel and the wing.

Fortunately it was in a petrol station and I was only stuck for a couple of minutes 
( but it felt longer)and it took four of us to get the jeep up to get my arm free


----------



## FRAX

F*ck that sound sore


----------



## Otley

Was having starting problems on a Series 3 Landy in my yoof. Had the bright idea to short out the starter....... Left the bugger in gear, it lurched forward and trapped me under the front wheel.  Now THAT was sore.


----------



## chamberlaintt

Paulj100 said:


> Collected this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


nice one paul bet you can wait to get that sprayed up!! when you getting the grilles ?


----------



## roddy

chamberlaintt said:


> lol why? these little puppies are hard core solid timber centers and slope then 18mm MDF over the top.....they would easily take 5 ton!  and all for sweat not a penny
> 
> i would trust these every day of the week over stands


well thats not just normal MDF .


----------



## chamberlaintt

roddy said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol why? these little puppies are hard core solid timber centers and slope then 18mm MDF over the top.....they would easily take 5 ton!  and all for sweat not a penny
> 
> i would trust these every day of the week over stands
> 
> 
> 
> well thats not just normal MDF .
Click to expand...

lol just pulling your leg roddy


----------



## hey3688

Otley TT QS said:


> Was having starting problems on a Series 3 Landy in my yoof. Had the bright idea to short out the starter....... Left the bugger in gear, it lurched forward and trapped me under the front wheel.  Now THAT was sore.


Yo dont know what sore is.
Got home from work in my LWB Hi Top Iveco van and bin men had left wheely bin where i park my van,i live on a hill.
put handbrake on left engine running,jumped out to move bin,heard a clunk,turned round to see van right on top of me,handbrake cable had snapped
The bin tripped me up and i went under the van and it dragged me whilst churning me over for 30 yards until it hit next doors car.
I was trapped under it with the propshaft wedging me against the curb restricting my breathing until my nieghbor came out and i got him to jack the van up,when the fire bragade came to get me out they tried to lift the van with hydraulic rams but the van fell off them back onto me with the back wheel landing about 6 inches from my head i then had to wait until they arranged to get some large airbags to lift it off of me, about one and half hours in total
I had 4 days in intensive care and a couple more weeks in hospital with
A broken right shoulder which required metal work
A mangled and dislocated left shoulder, my cuff was damaged and i have 2 tendons disconnected which has left me with limited movement in my arm
5 fractured ribs
Fractured sturnham
dislocated left wrist with tendon damage
dislocated right ankle,was virtually pointing in wrong direction
lots of deep cuts to hands and head
and a bit of nerve damage to my left leg
was off work for 7 months recouperating


----------



## Otley

Yup, mine was only a bloody nose compared to THAT.


----------



## TomBorehamUK

hey3688 said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was having starting problems on a Series 3 Landy in my yoof. Had the bright idea to short out the starter....... Left the bugger in gear, it lurched forward and trapped me under the front wheel.  Now THAT was sore.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dont know what sore is.
> Got home from work in my LWB Hi Top Iveco van and bin men had left wheely bin where i park my van,i live on a hill.
> put handbrake on left engine running,jumped out to move bin,heard a clunk,turned round to see van right on top of me,handbrake cable had snapped
> The bin tripped me up and i went under the van and it dragged me whilst churning me over for 30 yards until it hit next doors car.
> I was trapped under it with the propshaft wedging me against the curb restricting my breathing until my nieghbor came out and i got him to jack the van up,when the fire bragade came to get me out they tried to lift the van with hydraulic rams but the van fell off them back onto me with the back wheel landing about 6 inches from my head i then had to wait until they arranged to get some large airbags to lift it off of me, about one and half hours in total
> I had 4 days in intensive care and a couple more weeks in hospital with
> A broken right shoulder which required metal work
> A mangled and dislocated left shoulder, my cuff was damaged and i have 2 tendons disconnected which has left me with limited movement in my arm
> 5 fractured ribs
> Fractured sturnham
> dislocated left wrist with tendon damage
> dislocated right ankle,was virtually pointing in wrong direction
> lots of deep cuts to hands and head
> and a bit of nerve damage to my left leg
> was off work for 7 months recouperating
Click to expand...

Ouch.

You win.


----------



## roddy

huh !!! i remember when i was changing the rotar arm in my ford anglia the cap sliped and broke one of my nails,,,, not very funny !!


----------



## Otley

Don't tell me you had just paid for a manicure as well Roddy.


----------



## [email protected]

Just finished off this minute a Clio 182 head


----------



## sh4dytree45

Had my coil packs replaced foc by audi bexley,also free health check.
well worth a call.


----------



## reece1591

Had productive last couple days,

Got my compomotives on 
Painted my front Audi rings and removed the Quattro badge 
Fitted some Cree side lights 
And fitted my replacement gear selector to convert it from ball type to pin type, this way I have been able to fit half of my 42draft design shifter bushings just need the side to side part now so can convert that and fit the other 2 bushings


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> ....
> And fitted my replacement gear selector to convert it from ball type to pin type, this way I have been able to fit half of my 42draft design shifter bushings just need the side to side part now so can convert that and fit the other 2 bushings


So you fitted 42 draft bushings to a new linkage end (gear selector) ? I would have thought that wasn't really necessary - only to a really old and perished linkage end.
I have seen the linkage ends on eBay (both ball and pin types) - I presumed the ends were the same for fore/aft and side to side - no ?
If you find a part number I'd like to know too !

I'm looking at getting a Diesel Geek Sigma shifter rather than replace both ends - because my Neuspeed short shifter uses the ball type - meaning no way to fit the 42 draft bushings.


----------



## Lollypop86

recieved......

........a paint brush......

......to fabsil my roof 

I'm so rock and roll!

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

Finished off polishing these so hopefully get round to fitting them tomorrow 









Paul


----------



## mullum

... Busted out my new DA polisher, but only did 1 panel to try and remove a scratch after snow foaming and washing. Then waxed it (it is not a he or a she) before putting on my indoor car cover in the garage - which has a terrible condensation problem ! (The garage not the cover) Roof is corrugated asbestos :-(


----------



## TTSPORT666

Sat in the sunshine on Powell Street San francisco, listening to v8's and flat 6's thunder up the hill.. 8) Good day..

Damien.


----------



## mullum

TTSPORT666 said:


> Sat in the sunshine on Powell Street San francisco, listening to v8's and flat 6's thunder up the hill.. 8) Good day..
> 
> Damien.


You on a USA shift Damien ??? I thought you were going to let me know next time you were on one ?
I've only been waiting about 4 months ! Or is it 5 ?


----------



## Trouble4

under paper is all aluminium with welded coroners ........ just will not look polished .... but believe this

looks better papered then the aluminium


----------



## Sit

Today I will mostly be spending hours looking at ads for TT's which would be perfect for me.........if I had sold my own car already!!

Si


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> And fitted my replacement gear selector to convert it from ball type to pin type, this way I have been able to fit half of my 42draft design shifter bushings just need the side to side part now so can convert that and fit the other 2 bushings
> 
> 
> 
> So you fitted 42 draft bushings to a new linkage end (gear selector) ? I would have thought that wasn't really necessary - only to a really old and perished linkage end.
> I have seen the linkage ends on eBay (both ball and pin types) - I presumed the ends were the same for fore/aft and side to side - no ?
> If you find a part number I'd like to know too !
> 
> I'm looking at getting a Diesel Geek Sigma shifter rather than replace both ends - because my Neuspeed short shifter uses the ball type - meaning no way to fit the 42 draft bushings.
Click to expand...

I fitted the bushings into the old cable end as you cut all the rubber out and insert the metal metal bushings.
I did have a new cable end which I was going to use but didn't want to have to set the linkages again.

Made a huge difference to how it was before though lot less notchy and much smoother.

Hunting for a replacement side to side part now to fit the other bushings as my side to side on perished pretty bad so needs changing.


----------



## L33JSA

chamberlaintt said:


> Today I nocked up some ramps as the stands I got and the jack trolley are not very good at all and is a ordeal to get them high enough under the car....ramp a lot easier....all out of scrap wood so didn't cost a penny. Whilst under her today i checked out the sump bolts for the dropping of the sump next week


Think I'd be putting the axle stands under the car aswell just incase as a backup.

There's a reason manufacturers don't use wood for ramps like these.


----------



## chamberlaintt

L33JSA said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I nocked up some ramps as the stands I got and the jack trolley are not very good at all and is a ordeal to get them high enough under the car....ramp a lot easier....all out of scrap wood so didn't cost a penny. Whilst under her today i checked out the sump bolts for the dropping of the sump next week
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'd be putting the axle stands under the car aswell just incase as a backup.
> 
> There's a reason manufacturers don't use wood for ramps like these.
Click to expand...

the core is solid timber there is no possible way they can collapse unless the front of my car weights over 20 ton....have a job to move them they weigh a ton each lol .. when making them I went OTT for piece of mind. if anything the stands would give way well before the ramps. 
I understand that manufactures don't make wooden ramps well not any more anyway... but I still would trust these solid ramps over cheap £30 ramps off ebay

Just to you peps understand and don't get worried that im gonna be found crushed under my TT in next weeks paper, the timber I used is 120mm in thickness x 400mm x 1000mm I have 4 of these layered with adhesive and then doweled..then 18mm MDF over the top just to protect the Timber further... These are solid they could be used for house foundations lol


----------



## JoTT

Took my tt for mot and she passed , hated sitting there waiting as was getting more nervous by the min lol.
Came back with 2 advisories so I'm a very happy girlie right now


----------



## Paulj100

Went to fit my V6 lip on today, no chance! fit is not to my standard :x guna through it the bin I think [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## FRAX

Surly no, It cant be that bad is it


----------



## Pugwash69

Just keep sanding the inside edge if it's not sitting flush. Mine was the same but never got to original V6 standard.

Today I drove from the sticks of Lincolnshire to Scarborough and back. I had my remap done at chip boost. The drive back was more fun!


----------



## Paulj100

FRAX said:


> Surly no, It cant be that bad is it


It was a cheapo of eBay £70 delivered uk seller so thought worth a shot but it's just not perfect for me I could work at it and make it fit better but I'm no good at that sort if thing so I will save up for the real thing. That'll teach me to buy cheap.

If anyone wants it they can have it £35 delivered that's includes Parcelforce 48 £12 . I've sprayed it gloss black and just needs a wet dry rub down and polish 









Paul


----------



## FRAX

I got one from Poland when I had the 225 and it did take a bit of sanding to get it to fit right, It might been a bit more forgiving as the car was black and so was the lip also used black Tiger seal to fit it with which did help.
But if yer not happy dont fit it as it will just bug you


----------



## reece1591

Paulj100 said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surly no, It cant be that bad is it
> 
> 
> 
> It was a cheapo of eBay £70 delivered uk seller so thought worth a shot but it's just not perfect for me I could work at it and make it fit better but I'm no good at that sort if thing so I will save up for the real thing. That'll teach me to buy cheap.
> 
> If anyone wants it they can have it £35 delivered that's includes Parcelforce 48 £12 . I've sprayed it gloss black and just needs a wet dry rub down and polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Price collected? As I'm only in basildon


----------



## Lollypop86

Paulj100 said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surly no, It cant be that bad is it
> 
> 
> 
> It was a cheapo of eBay £70 delivered uk seller so thought worth a shot but it's just not perfect for me I could work at it and make it fit better but I'm no good at that sort if thing so I will save up for the real thing. That'll teach me to buy cheap.
> 
> If anyone wants it they can have it £35 delivered that's includes Parcelforce 48 £12 . I've sprayed it gloss black and just needs a wet dry rub down and polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no pic of the attempted fit?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## Paulj100

No Jess I was swearing to much and was close to throwing it! [smiley=bomb.gif]

£25 cash on collection or £35 delivered Parcelforce 48. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD.

Don't want to turn this into a sale section so if anyone interested please pm me. Thank you.

Paul


----------



## Matt B

As stated it's just a sanding job to get the proper clearance on the inside edge. 
Exactly the same with my carbon effect lip


----------



## Paulj100

Matt B said:


> As stated it's just a sanding job to get the proper clearance on the inside edge.
> Exactly the same with my carbon effect lip


I know what your saying Matt but I would only make it worse and to be honest I'm going to get the OM one which I should have done in the first place. Teach me to cut corners.

Paul


----------



## mullum

Pugwash69 said:


> Today I drove from the sticks of Lincolnshire to Scarborough and back. I had my remap done at chip boost. The drive back was more fun!


Would like to know about your experience pug, are you going to do a review or anything ?


----------



## bboy80

Wet sanded the whole car.. Looking good so far.. More to do..


----------



## Mondo

Paulj100 said:


> Finished off polishing these so hopefully get round to fitting them tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Sorry, but what are the 4 silver oval things? :?


----------



## Andypr6

bboy80 said:


> Wet sanded the whole car.. Looking good so far.. More to do..


That's a tremendous job. 
It's going to look fantastic when you complete the whole car. 
Wish I had the gonads.


----------



## reece1591

Sun being out can only mean one thing



Roof down motoring


----------



## roddy

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i can not get up to Inverness to watch the Snowman rally [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Mondo said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off polishing these so hopefully get round to fitting them tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what are the 4 silver oval things? :?
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Paulj100

reece1591 said:


> Sun being out can only mean one thing
> 
> 
> 
> Roof down motoring


Good to meet you matey. Nice car btw 8)

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

brian1978 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off polishing these so hopefully get round to fitting them tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what are the 4 silver oval things? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

  Thought it may stump a few of you. There the plastic seat belt rings that fit to back of the pole seats :idea:

Paul


----------



## reece1591

Paulj100 said:


> Good to meet you matey. Nice car btw 8)
> 
> Paul


Cheers nothing on how yours looks let me know if you sell them seats I may have a spare fiver lol

Quick mock up while at work ;-)





Will sand it and tweek it over next couple days before paint it satin black to match rest of the bits on the car


----------



## manikm

got the thermostat changed and took it for a car wash.

i also calmed down about re the tiny dent someone put in it yesterday


----------



## Pugwash69

I bagged my hard top up and put it away in the garage. Roof down to Halfords to pick up some high temp paint, and did my engine plastics again. 
If you ever intend to paint engine plastics, vinyl paint doesn't work. Mine was on for about 6 months and bubbled and flaked away.


----------



## ades tt 180

...reached 1500 posts...  :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Note to self...go out more!


----------



## Mondo

Paulj100 said:


> ...Thought it may stump a few of you *without Pole Positions*. There the plastic seat belt rings that fit to back of the pole seats :idea:
> 
> Paul


Ah. Gotcha. Cheers.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Put the qs on autotrader 

A sad day but needs must. It's the most expensive one on there, not by far but considering the upgrades it's a steal.

We shal see what comes of it.


----------



## Skid Mark

V6 valance fitted


----------



## roddy

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Put the qs on autotrader
> 
> A sad day but needs must. It's the most expensive one on there, not by far but considering the upgrades it's a steal.
> 
> We shal see what comes of it [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


sad day indeed mate


----------



## Callum-TT

Ordered Dremel to make stuff shiny

Ordered 20mm rear spacers, heat shield for air filter.


----------



## Eadon

..Returned to Audi ownership with a 2006 QS


----------



## JoTT

Hoovered and polished bluebell, then took to the car wash and sat back while she was washed for me :lol:


----------



## bigdodge

Fitted my ipod between the middle vents


----------



## wozzajones

Restored my leather with the furniture clinic kit and painted the 3 lower grills as they were seriously chipped with white patches everywhere. The leather dye balm has transformed my seats and they are back to black


----------



## Mondo

bigdodge said:


> Fitted my ipod between the middle vents


Pitchers, dude.


----------



## giorgio6524

Had it cleaned, for the third time since I bought it a week ago. Should have bought a silver one!!


----------



## Pugwash69

Silver ones get dirty too. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## giorgio6524

Yeah but as long as you don't touch the dirt, they just look like a darker silver!

I had a silver saab, didn't wash it for a year and it looked pretty good regardless.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Got my new tt so set about swapping some stuff over from my old one.Cleaned my bay,then added a badger5 3" TIP,ram air filter,heat shield and one of my sfs upper boost hoses,then treated her to a wash ready for an early morning trip to pick up some 19s


----------



## hang your idols

wozzajones said:


> Restored my leather with the furniture clinic kit and painted the 3 lower grills as they were seriously chipped with white patches everywhere. The leather dye balm has transformed my seats and they are back to black


Pics before and after?I`m planning to do the same in the summer.


----------



## Grahamstt

Heres my dirty siver








That needed washing
only posted to get on page 1000


----------



## Grahamstt

Ok so I missed it
:lol: :lol:


----------



## BJ the Bear

left my lights on for six hours and flattened the battery


----------



## mullum

Careful when you jump start it !
Make sure the dashpod is not energised when attaching the jump leads. Drivers door closed and wait for the dash to un-illuminate.


----------



## BJ the Bear

i jumped it no probs, but why drivers door shut?


----------



## BJ the Bear

Today i also made the first post on page 1000 of this thread 8)


----------



## ChallonaTTer

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


BJ the Bear said:


> Today i also made the first post on page 1000 of this thread 8)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## nicksttv6

BJ the Bear said:


> Today i also made the first post on page 1000 of this thread 8)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## smithtt

Treated the seats with liquid leather


----------



## LewisJS

BJ the Bear said:


> Today i also made the first post on page 1000 of this thread 8)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Skeee

..........I learnt a new word! 



mullum said:


> Careful when you jump start it !
> Make sure the dashpod is not energised when attaching the jump leads. Drivers door closed and wait for the dash to un-illuminate.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
_
When I'm at 'work' next I must remember to check the Fire Un-illuminators!_


----------



## FRAX

God what an interesting thread this has become


----------



## mullum

Skeee said:


> ..........I learnt a new word!
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> un-illuminate.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> _
> When I'm at 'work' next I must remember to check the Fire Un-illuminators!_
Click to expand...

Well I knew it wasn't a word but I thought it got the point across.
Now make "yerself" useful and tell him why to keep the drivers door shut :-/


----------



## M18NTT

Washed and polished (yesterday). Was intending to wax it today and do a bit of work on the leather bolsters on the front seats but it's raining again. 

Also taxed it on line this morning. So glad I didn't go for the May '06 3.2 when I was looking at this one, it would have been £475 instead of £280 for the year


----------



## FRAX

It is unbelievable that being on the right side of a month can save you almost £200


----------



## redhoTT225

...Tried Unsuccessfully to remove OEM rear valance to fit a V6 one.

How do you release those bloody tabs from the top edge it's driving me mad [smiley=bomb.gif]

Mike


----------



## blz-8027

redhoTT225 said:


> ...Tried Unsuccessfully to remove OEM rear valance to fit a V6 one.
> 
> How do you release those bloody tabs from the top edge it's driving me mad [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Mike


Have you Read this ?

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/v6valance/v6valance.htm


----------



## redhoTT225

blz-8027 said:


> redhoTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Tried Unsuccessfully to remove OEM rear valance to fit a V6 one.
> 
> How do you release those bloody tabs from the top edge it's driving me mad [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Have you Read this ?
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/v6valance/v6valance.htm
Click to expand...

Yes I have :x :x


----------



## redhoTT225

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Yippee !!! V6 valance now in place.

Thanks one and all

Mike


----------



## chamberlaintt

lol glad you got it sorted nothing more frustrating than not being able to do a job


----------



## manikm

pumped up tyres to 31psi (one of them was on 24!!!)

cleaned and restored the leather (using gliptone kit from e8ay)

glued my clutch pedal plate back on

fitted new boot mat, and floor mats all round which include the fasteners
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... 2eb5cccf35
bargain!!

let fuel go to zero, and then filled with V Power + or whatever its called


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........I learnt a new word!
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> un-illuminate.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: _
> When I'm at 'work' next I must remember to check the Fire Un-illuminators!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I knew it wasn't a word but I thought it got the point across.
> Now make "yerself" useful and tell him why to keep the drivers door shut :-/
Click to expand...

 Despite Mullum's amusing wording he does make an important point.

An open door switches the dashpod on so if it is left open when the car has no power, then you apply power from a charger or reconnect the battery then it can damage the dashpod.

Think of the dashpod as just another electrical device, like a headlight, fuelpump, a computer or electric kettle. 
You wouldn't pull, or fit the plug when any of these are running, or switched on, for the risk of causing a spark.
So don't disconnect nor connect the battery (nor a charger) whilst the dashpod is 'switched' on.

The dashpod contains sensitive electronics so It's just like pulling the battery out on a laptop halfway through running an important program! Also a spark nearby or on the the same circuit can damage electronic circuits.


----------



## mullum

Thankye kindly


----------



## c4z

Sold my 225.


----------



## roddy

c4z said:


> Sold my 225.


you didnt hang around for long,, didnt like it ??? :?


----------



## c4z

Just bought another mx5 turbo as a '14 track car, but a friend has a nice tt for sale with red leather..


----------



## nott

manikm said:


> pumped up tyres to 31psi (one of them was on 24!!!)
> 
> cleaned and restored the leather (using gliptone kit from e8ay)
> 
> glued my clutch pedal plate back on
> 
> fitted new boot mat, and floor mats all round which include the fasteners
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... 2eb5cccf35
> bargain!!
> 
> let fuel go to zero, and then filled with V Power + or whatever its called


Any before and after pics of the leather refurbish ?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Drove to Bradford to collect these 


















Gotta wait a month till I can afford tyres now tho


----------



## Otley

Where abouts in Bradford? Mine is always open for a brew and a chat to anyone over this way.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Idle I think it was called!


----------



## Otley

10 mins from me. Honestly, did you come in via M606? Couple of mins from me.


----------



## rcarlile23

NWDSdaz said:


> Drove to Bradford to collect these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta wait a month till I can afford tyres now tho


Got a set of 19" Nankang's you can have for £100 if you interested mate

Was looking at them for mine btw


----------



## rcarlile23

Took the car to Audi yesterday to get the coilpacks changed on warrenty.

Customer service in Audi Cheshire Oaks was outstanding. Ending up having a mk2 diesel TT for a couple of hours. Really impressed with it, didnt even sound like a diesel apart from pulling off in first.

Received some aero wiper blades that I need to put on at some point this week too.


----------



## NWDSdaz

rcarlile23 said:


> NWDSdaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove to Bradford to collect these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta wait a month till I can afford tyres now tho
> 
> 
> 
> Got a set of 19" Nankang's you can have for £100 if you interested mate
> 
> Was looking at them for mine btw
Click to expand...

Pm,d


----------



## NWDSdaz

Otley TT QS said:


> 10 mins from me. Honestly, did you come in via M606? Couple of mins from me.


Yea that's the way I think,off the m62 at junction 26 I think


----------



## roddy

had a set of them , or v similar , on an RX7 some years ago,, nice but real bu**er to keep clean, :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Gave Bluey a bath...Ready for some more polishing this week. Also reassembled my freshly painted phantom black petrol cap and surround. Cannot wait to see it fitted.  Just love this little car.. :-D Also have small and new performance mod from the USA to fit. Report when its done.

Damien.


----------



## Eadon

.. Spent 6 hours on my TT


----------



## MO-TT

Today I said bye to my Baby for 6 weeks cause I go away to Kenya with work! And I just picked her up on Friday


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Gave Bluey a bath...Ready for some more polishing this week. Also reassembled my freshly painted phantom black petrol cap and surround. Cannot wait to see it fitted.  Just love this little car.. :-D Also have small and new performance mod from the USA to fit. Report when its done.
> 
> Damien.


You tease... :roll:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave Bluey a bath...Ready for some more polishing this week. Also reassembled my freshly painted phantom black petrol cap and surround. Cannot wait to see it fitted.   Just love this little car.. :-D Also have small and new performance mod from the USA to fit. Report when its done.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You tease... :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

You might like this one John.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Changed my fuel lines to braided, the old hoses were looking pretty tired and starting to crack, Id say to everyone to check there fuel lines!


----------



## Callum-TT

Kyle18uk said:


> Changed my fuel lines to braided, the old hoses were looking pretty tired and starting to crack, Id say to everyone to check there fuel lines!


Where did you get them from and how much mate?


----------



## Kyle18uk

I got it all off ebay from the same company, came to £26.78 all together

2 metres of this -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370845398368? ... 1497.l2649

2 of these -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370992945697? ... 1497.l2649

2 of these -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271204974234? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## craigstt

...I put on my spacers to my otherwise stock 225 Quarttro.

20mm front 25mm rear. Love the flushed look. Next mod will be coilsprings.


----------



## chamberlaintt

Kyle18uk said:


> Changed my fuel lines to braided, the old hoses were looking pretty tired and starting to crack, Id say to everyone to check there fuel lines!


love these new lines mate well smart!! great price too... whats the quality like


----------



## redhoTT225

Well yesterday...V6 valance and TTOC plate surround










Mike


----------



## Kyle18uk

Really good, I should of taken a photo of the old lines to show you all, were pretty cracked so im glad there changed now, was an easy job aswell which makes a change!


----------



## philgibQS

Today I.... Fitted my big big brake kit

only joking haha.... Look at the size of that !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon

very big!

Good work on the fuel lines further up, will look into that myself! Did it take long?


----------



## Lollypop86

Today I had a lovely delivery of fabsil for the roof and my number plate surrounds 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Today I had a lovely delivery of fabsil for the roof and my number plate surrounds
> 
> J
> xx


Why Fabisil the number plate surrounds? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cavaye

...received my M8 Spline screwdriver bit - I can finally start work on fixing the door micro-switch... Fingers crossed its just the worn rubber and a bit of glue and plastic to fix it :/


----------



## reece1591

Got round to changing the plugs and what a laugh that was so doing a n249 delete to just get rid of all the crap on top of the engine.

Had to remove the charge pipe as well due to not being able to get the connectors off the coil packs and to get better access due to only having a small 5mm Allen key as my Allen sockets are all at my mum and dad's 30 miles away lol

But after nearly 2 hours it was done old ones were black and worn very badly lets hope new plugs make car run better


----------



## reece1591

Lollypop86 said:


> Today I had a lovely delivery of fabsil for the roof and my number plate surrounds
> 
> J
> xx


I did 2 thick coats of fabsil around October time when I got the tt over 2 days and the smell lasted a couple of weeks inside the car so make sure it's warm so you can have window open at least lol


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a lovely delivery of fabsil for the roof and my number plate surrounds
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Why Fabisil the number plate surrounds? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

you've clearly developed an inability to read.....

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

reece1591 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a lovely delivery of fabsil for the roof and my number plate surrounds
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 thick coats of fabsil around October time when I got the tt over 2 days and the smell lasted a couple of weeks inside the car so make sure it's warm so you can have window open at least lol
Click to expand...

yea I've heard its a bit stinky

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a lovely delivery of fabsil for the roof and my number plate surrounds
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 thick coats of fabsil around October time when I got the tt over 2 days and the smell lasted a couple of weeks inside the car so make sure it's warm so you can have window open at least lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea I've heard its a bit stinky
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 It's also flammable!

Just saying.


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm a bit stinky
> 
> J
> xx


Jess I don't know what to say your personnel hygiene issues are something you really should be looking after yourself but I suppose I could be persuaded to lend a hand.

Anything to help a fellow forum member. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Let's face it you just want to get me naked lol now back on topic lol

So really excited to get my number plate surrounds......however

1. I ordered 2 and got 3? Do you want one back? 
2. Friggin original number plate screws are too short!!!! Do I look like the sort of person who has different length screws???? (Serious answers only I can see the cogs turning skeee)

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69

You give them too much ammo!


----------



## J•RED

Strong double sided foam tape. No screws to worry about 

Or are you talking about attaching your plate surrounds to the car?


----------



## Lollypop86

I don't have any of that either lol but even then I'd have screw holes

J
Xx


----------



## Gone

... accidentally found out just how quick my car is away from the lights. Almost shat myself. In 5 years I have never hooked it up like that. 

When's SP again?


----------



## ades tt 180

Lollypop86 said:


> screw holes
> 
> J
> Xx


Fnarr fnarr


----------



## Lollypop86

(Facepalm)

J
Xx


----------



## chamberlaintt

Fitted my pick up pipe, dip stick and tube also a nice new oil pump BOOOOOM [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## roddy

Today fitted my Porsche / Brembo 6 pot Z18 and semi floating 358mm ESC discs
And trial fitting / offering up LCR splitter ,, V happy with botth


----------



## Kyle18uk

Brakes look sweet!

How's the wheel clearance compared to the standard brakes?


----------



## bboy80

finished porting and polishing the inlet & inside the throttle body.


----------



## roddy

Kyle18uk said:


> Brakes look sweet!
> 
> How's the wheel clearance compared to the standard brakes?


RS4 will not clear ,even with 15 mm spacers, i have R32 wheel which are JJ fitting and just clear,, with 15 mm spacer


----------



## Duggy

Today I visited APS,

3" DP fitted
Sump dropped
Oil pump replaced
Oil pick up replaced
Oil changed

A big thanks to Ed and the team for carrying out the work and providing several coffees 

And a good long chat with Mark (conlechi) about hybrids and various other TT related upgrades :roll:

No real fitting issues with the BCS dp, so a good day 




























And a couple of bad ones of Mark's and mine on the lifts



















And to top the day off, got home and this had arrived 










John


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Yesterday I did my n249 delete and sai delete.

Could I get the sai pump out? Could I hell! Ahh well looks better from up top anyway 

Today I installed my FMIC. Only an eBay jobby with universal pipe kit, but looks good and I even managed to keep the aliens 

Wish my dv relocation kit and charge pipe to intercooler silicone had arrived... it would have been a lot easier to do it all at the same time!


----------



## Mondo

...got my V2 GadgeTT with iMagnet mounting! Will fit on the weekend.


----------



## Callum-TT

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Yesterday I did my n249 delete and sai delete.
> 
> Could I get the sai pump out? Could I hell! Ahh well looks better from up top anyway
> 
> Today I installed my FMIC. Only an eBay jobby with universal pipe kit, but looks good and I even managed to keep the aliens
> 
> Wish my dv relocation kit and charge pipe to intercooler silicone had arrived... it would have been a lot easier to do it all at the same time!


Ouch so after taking off bumper to fit FMIC you now have to do it all again when the boost hose arrives.

Not fancy waiting and doing it all together?


----------



## Duggy

Callum-TT said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did my n249 delete and sai delete.
> 
> Could I get the sai pump out? Could I hell! Ahh well looks better from up top anyway
> 
> Today I installed my FMIC. Only an eBay jobby with universal pipe kit, but looks good and I even managed to keep the aliens
> 
> Wish my dv relocation kit and charge pipe to intercooler silicone had arrived... it would have been a lot easier to do it all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch so after taking off bumper to fit FMIC you now have to do it all again when the boost hose arrives.
> 
> Not fancy waiting and doing it all together?
Click to expand...

You can usually get away with just undoing the drivers side of the bumper, enough to get the headlight out. The passenger side just needs the battery and tray out :wink:

John


----------



## Callum-TT

Duggy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did my n249 delete and sai delete.
> 
> Could I get the sai pump out? Could I hell! Ahh well looks better from up top anyway
> 
> Today I installed my FMIC. Only an eBay jobby with universal pipe kit, but looks good and I even managed to keep the aliens
> 
> Wish my dv relocation kit and charge pipe to intercooler silicone had arrived... it would have been a lot easier to do it all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch so after taking off bumper to fit FMIC you now have to do it all again when the boost hose arrives.
> 
> Not fancy waiting and doing it all together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can usually get away with just undoing the drivers side of the bumper, enough to get the headlight out. The passenger side just needs the battery and tray out :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I ended up doing. Mine has to come off fully though when I get my FMIC


----------



## conlechi

Went to APS today , had a service few others bits , all went to plan  good to chat John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Today I visited APS,
> 
> 3" DP fitted
> Sump dropped
> Oil pump replaced
> Oil pick up replaced
> Oil changed
> 
> A big thanks to Ed and the team for carrying out the work and providing several coffees
> 
> And a good long chat with Mark (conlechi) about hybrids and various other TT related upgrades :roll:
> 
> No real fitting issues with the BCS dp, so a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of bad ones of Mark's and mine on the lifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top the day off, got home and this had arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Great stuff John...Is her exhaust note deeper.. 8) Ahh shame i couldn't have met you 2 up there. You two both stealing mod idea's off me then..BB turbo's topic of convo was it.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff John...Is her exhaust note deeper.. 8) Ahh shame i couldn't have met you 2 up there. You two both stealing mod idea's off me then..BB turbo's topic of convo was it.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Ha ha :wink:

Just finished off my day by booking an appointment in Staines 

I wouldn't say the exhaust note was a lot deeper, but it certainly sounds good as it moves above 5k 

Was a shame you weren't there, but we can have a chat at UD's on the Sunday :wink:

Roll on RR day...

John


----------



## redhoTT225

Where did you find the rear light John ?

Mike


----------



## Duggy

redhoTT225 said:


> Where did you find the rear light John ?
> 
> Mike


Surprisingly enough Mike, I found it in the "For Sale" section 

It had been put in with a lot other items on January the 2nd and obviously missed by most including me 

Was having a look through older items and pm'd the poster and he hadn't sold it 

I think German ebay is the place to look, but you need a seller who will ship to the UK

John


----------



## [email protected]

Today i finished making a few of these


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Duggy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did my n249 delete and sai delete.
> 
> Could I get the sai pump out? Could I hell! Ahh well looks better from up top anyway
> 
> Today I installed my FMIC. Only an eBay jobby with universal pipe kit, but looks good and I even managed to keep the aliens
> 
> Wish my dv relocation kit and charge pipe to intercooler silicone had arrived... it would have been a lot easier to do it all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch so after taking off bumper to fit FMIC you now have to do it all again when the boost hose arrives.
> 
> Not fancy waiting and doing it all together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can usually get away with just undoing the drivers side of the bumper, enough to get the headlight out. The passenger side just needs the battery and tray out :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I was thinking along the lines of dropping the one side and seeing if that'll do. I've been having to give the girlfriend lifts to and from work due to her selling her car- giving me between 8:30 and 3:30 to do any work I needed to do. I thought the pipe would arrive yesterday mid job, but no such luck 

Least it gives me plenty of time if it does arrive today. Now wishing I'd bought the forge sensor pipe that is on the inlet side- *face palm* it's gonna need a 3rd visit!


----------



## chamberlaintt

[email protected] said:


> Today i finished making a few of these


in good what is it some sort of sensor


----------



## Eadon

chamberlaintt said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i finished making a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in good what is it some sort of sensor
Click to expand...

Looks like the Haldex controller mod


----------



## [email protected]

Eadon said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i finished making a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in good what is it some sort of sensor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the Haldex controller mod
Click to expand...

Yes it is, I did try and buy one from the guy in Canada but he refused to sell me one for a friend of mine so i made a load

If he did sell me one then i would of bought a load more but never mind i'm making them now


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Forgive my ignorance- what's it for?


----------



## [email protected]

Gives your Haldex a 50/50 split


----------



## Duggy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> I was thinking along the lines of dropping the one side and seeing if that'll do. I've been having to give the girlfriend lifts to and from work due to her selling her car- giving me between 8:30 and 3:30 to do any work I needed to do. I thought the pipe would arrive yesterday mid job, but no such luck
> 
> Least it gives me plenty of time if it does arrive today. Now wishing I'd bought the forge sensor pipe that is on the inlet side- *face palm* it's gonna need a 3rd visit!


I reckon you'll get to do the sensor pipe by just removing the battery and tray.

Be interested how you get on with this, as I think its something I will add into my system at some point as the OEM pipe is dreadfully restrictive :?

John


----------



## reece1591

[email protected] said:


> Gives your Haldex a 50/50 split


How good do they work and how much?? ;-)


----------



## roddy

today fitted an LCR splitter,, looks good


----------



## blz-8027

roddy said:


> today fitted an LCR splitter,, looks good


----------



## [email protected]

reece1591 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives your Haldex a 50/50 split
> 
> 
> 
> How good do they work and how much?? ;-)
Click to expand...

They seam to work well. Down side to it is that you get wheel hope at low speed

£60 inc p&p


----------



## philgibQS

Removed the s2000 filter after a week because I got a simota at a great price  so fitted that this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

I Unplugged the MAF yesterday and took the car for a spin, and it was like day after night. 
Today I've been the ECP and swapped it for a reconditioned Bosch part. 
Basically I paid about £90 and got a £24 refund when I walked back in with my old one 5 minutes later.


----------



## .rich.

Drained the Haldex oil as I wasn't sure when it was last done, only to find that the previous mechanic had overtightened and removed absolutely all the thread. Looks like I've got to try and helicoil something back in there now...

Funny how the easiest of jobs always seem to turn into an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Harryboi

Joined TTOC


----------



## Pugwash69

...I also ordered a pair of Goodyear Eagle F1 tyres for my front wheels. My current budget tyres are looking a little sad.


----------



## blz-8027

Pugwash69 said:


> I Unplugged the MAF yesterday and took the car for a spin, and it was like day after night.
> Today I've been the ECP and swapped it for a reconditioned Bosch part.
> Basically I paid about £90 and got a £24 refund when I walked back in with my old one 5 minutes later.


Ive read a lot about running without the maf as a test ,and people always say it runs better without one,can it be deleted ? disconnected


----------



## TTSPORT666

philgibQS said:


> Removed the s2000 filter after a week because I got a simota at a great price  so fitted that this morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice Phil... :wink:

Today i was APS getting my thermostat replaced. Stuck with the qs cooler stat rather than 225 hotter stat. Made sense having a modified car, which creates a bit more heat. My needle is at a constant 90degs all the time now..Happy days. Also today was the most impressed with the performance of my car i have ever been. The Steve shwing BM has transformed the responsiveness of my car. I cannot stop grinning. Be interesting to see the torque and power curve at RR. I won't make any more power than last year, just it will be the manner it is delivered to compare. 

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69

blz-8027 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Unplugged the MAF yesterday and took the car for a spin, and it was like day after night.
> Today I've been the ECP and swapped it for a reconditioned Bosch part.
> Basically I paid about £90 and got a £24 refund when I walked back in with my old one 5 minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read a lot about running without the maf as a test ,and people always say it runs better without one,can it be deleted ? disconnected
Click to expand...

It runs too rich I think and damages your CAT long term. I only ran it disconnected to see if it was faulty.


----------



## reece1591

philgibQS said:


> Removed the s2000 filter after a week because I got a simota at a great price  so fitted that this morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arsehole ;-) lol


----------



## reece1591

[email protected] said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives your Haldex a 50/50 split
> 
> 
> 
> How good do they work and how much?? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They seam to work well. Down side to it is that you get wheel hope at low speed
> 
> £60 inc p&p
Click to expand...

How do you fit them can you pm me more info plus would they work on a a3 2007 Quattro as my friend will also be very very interested as we were both saving for blue Haldex but I knew you was working on something


----------



## Harryboi

lol 5 miles


----------



## Paulj100

Dropped of my V6 front bumper at the body shop and ordered the lower grills plus bought some axle stands from Halfrauds

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

The Halfords axle stands are a bargain! I got some last year.


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> The Halfords axle stands are a bargain! I got some last year.


2 tonne metal tripod stands £19 reduced from £26. I'm guessing the 2tonne ones will plenty strong enough for a TT :?

Paul


----------



## philgibQS

reece1591 said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the s2000 filter after a week because I got a simota at a great price  so fitted that this morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Arsehole ;-) lol
Click to expand...

Haha sorry pal! Too quick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

Paulj100 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Halfords axle stands are a bargain! I got some last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tonne metal tripod stands £19 reduced from £26. I'm guessing the 2tonne ones will plenty strong enough for a TT :?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

The mk1 is under 1.5 tonnes I think.


----------



## Paulj100

That's good to Puggy but then I've always got my wooden logs as added source of safety

Paul


----------



## roddy

with you on that one mate, cant beat the reassuring feel of two big stout logs beside your head,, alas i have no where to keep such items nowadays :?


----------



## roddy

blz-8027 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> today fitted an LCR splitter,, looks good
Click to expand...

sorry mate,, i tried but it had too many megabites or something and would not down load frm my phone,, will try again, thnks


----------



## HelveticTT

Found out my battery died


----------



## mrzzr1200

Washed my TT and dropped it off to my local specialist 'quattro-tech' for the rear ARB to be upgraded to a 4 motion bar as it needed changing.


----------



## rcarlile23

Well yesterday I.....

Finally getting the ball rolling. Put a year's tax on it today and picked it up from D31 Detailing so the paint it's looking awesome now. Paul Debadged it for me whilst he had the car too.

Going into the body shop to get the plate recess painted on Monday. Looking for a v6 spoiler as well.

Going to get the coils on within a month, wheels and then save for a Momo Team or Jet when I make my mind up what I want.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looking good!


----------



## Duggy

Went from this...










To this... 










Loving my symmetrical look 8)

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Loving my symmetrical look 8) ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Am contemplating having my spoiler removed. Dunno... :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Loving my symmetrical look 8) ...
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Am contemplating having my spoiler removed. Dunno... :?
Click to expand...

Going retro Mondo.. :wink: You are going to need rear down force with the new found power with mani fitted..  When is it going on? Looking forward to your findings. Mine is still in my office...

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Went from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my symmetrical look 8)
> 
> John


Nice John... 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Loving my symmetrical look 8) ...
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Am contemplating having my spoiler removed. Dunno... :?
Click to expand...

Must admit I'm personally not keen on the spoilerless look, but each to there own :wink:

John


----------



## redhoTT225

Duggy said:


> Went from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my symmetrical look 8)
> 
> John


Very nice John.

That's the look I am after. Searching high and low for one. You certainly had a bit of luck finding 
that where you did.

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Lights look good John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my symmetrical look 8)
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nice John...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, been looking for a light unit for some time to no avail, then I found one everyone must have missed in the "For sale" section that had been there since January :lol:

Going to investigate the the double brake and reversing light now...

John


----------



## Duggy

conlechi said:


> Lights look good John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Mark, I'm glad it's arrived and fitted after being envious of yours on Thursday :wink:

John


----------



## conlechi

Duggy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lights look good John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark, I'm glad it's arrived and fitted after being envious of yours on Thursday :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yep , it's a good little mod 8) did you get a red LED for it after ?


----------



## Duggy

conlechi said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lights look good John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark, I'm glad it's arrived and fitted after being envious of yours on Thursday :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep , it's a good little mod 8) did you get a red LED for it after ?
Click to expand...

I've ordered one, best it's not foggy for the next few days... :roll:

John


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the V2, tucked away the injector wiring a bit more to my liking and did a pointless little bay mod.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Ordered £103 worth of pipes and pcv bits. So that's actually just the pcv, the housing, the pipe to the block with the seal, and the pipe that goes to the hockey puck thing.

The parts guy was right. The cars may have got cheaper with age but the parts haven't!

Nice 10% discount because he agreed they were overpriced!


----------



## germanautos

went and paid $53 for a 5 liter jug of 5w40 Castrol Syntec Synthetic for euro spec at canadian tire. only oil that met VW502.00 spec that they carry. only $8 for filter though thank goodness lol


----------



## debbie-white

Washed, t-cut and polished my car  
Looking good























Supposed to rain but had to get a wash in whilst I could with the weather at the moment!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishchicken

germanautos said:


> went and paid $53 for a 5 liter jug of 5w40 Castrol Syntec Synthetic for euro spec at canadian tire. only oil that met VW502.00 spec that they carry. only $8 for filter though thank goodness lol


Hi German Autos, not really sure what your avatar picture is trying to say, but from here it looks like a couple of Nazi SS officers?! Im not really one to take offence with things, but might be more sensitive German pictures to use.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Finally got around to replacing the plastic fastenings on the engine cover with those provided in my bling kit.

Simply removed the OEM fastenings from the bracket using a screw driver and then used cage nuts for the 
bling screws to screw into  (got the idea from another kit on here :roll: )

Why did it take me so long :?: :lol:


----------



## manikm

fishchicken said:


> germanautos said:
> 
> 
> 
> went and paid $53 for a 5 liter jug of 5w40 Castrol Syntec Synthetic for euro spec at canadian tire. only oil that met VW502.00 spec that they carry. only $8 for filter though thank goodness lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi German Autos, not really sure what your avatar picture is trying to say, but from here it looks like a couple of Nazi SS officers?! Im not really one to take offence with things, but might be more sensitive German pictures to use.
Click to expand...

yes 5 nazi knob jockeys!
sort it out


----------



## manikm

debbie-white said:


> Washed, t-cut and polished my car
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to rain but had to get a wash in whilst I could with the weather at the moment!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i didnt think t-cut was ok for these cars...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

fishchicken said:


> germanautos said:
> 
> 
> 
> went and paid $53 for a 5 liter jug of 5w40 Castrol Syntec Synthetic for euro spec at canadian tire. only oil that met VW502.00 spec that they carry. only $8 for filter though thank goodness lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi German Autos, not really sure what your avatar picture is trying to say, but from here it looks like a couple of Nazi SS officers?! Im not really one to take offence with things, but might be more sensitive German pictures to use.
Click to expand...

It's from the movie 'Dead Snow' - Zombie Nazis return and try to kill a cabin full of teen kids. Quite funny actually (if you like teen-slasher movies)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1278340/


----------



## fishchicken

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> fishchicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germanautos said:
> 
> 
> 
> went and paid $53 for a 5 liter jug of 5w40 Castrol Syntec Synthetic for euro spec at canadian tire. only oil that met VW502.00 spec that they carry. only $8 for filter though thank goodness lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi German Autos, not really sure what your avatar picture is trying to say, but from here it looks like a couple of Nazi SS officers?! Im not really one to take offence with things, but might be more sensitive German pictures to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's from the movie 'Dead Snow' - Zombie Nazis return and try to kill a cabin full of teen kids. Quite funny actually (if you like teen-slasher movies)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1278340/
Click to expand...

Nah not my bag, but thanks for explaining


----------



## NWDSdaz

Updated my build thread  lol


----------



## Pugwash69

I resprayed some of my rear wing today. The wind had picked up a little bit since yesterday, but I had all my paints and grit ready. I couldn't find newspaper anywhere, so I used the remains of Christmas wrapping paper for masking. 

It wasn't really obvious in photos, but close-up the quick spray of paint I did last year over a scratch was dead obvious.

This was the original scratch.









This was the slightly worse condition after I tried to fix it last year. I think the term is "blooming" or such?









This is tonight. Luckily it dried before the rain!









Just need to finish it off tomorrow to make it all shiny.


----------



## Oli.

debbie-white said:


> Washed, t-cut and polished my car
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to rain but had to get a wash in whilst I could with the weather at the moment!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks awesome! pics like this really make me look forward to taking a full sunday morning and just cleaning like crazy!!


----------



## fishchicken

What spray did you use pugwash, looks like you have same colour as me, and I have done a decent job!

I need to sort out various scratches on my bumper and front wings.


----------



## Pugwash69

I got some custom filled cans based on my paint code (LY7W) on ebay. Not cheap, but a very nice match.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280867330913

I also found that Halford's "Audi Silver" is pretty damn close, but I wanted perfect for this.


----------



## fishchicken

Pugwash69 said:


> I got some custom filled cans based on my paint code (LY7W) on ebay. Not cheap, but a very nice match.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280867330913
> 
> I also found that Halford's "Audi Silver" is pretty damn close, but I wanted perfect for this.


Thanks, I think if the audi silver is close it should work for me for those bits lower down!


----------



## Pugwash69

Halfords say it's for LYZW but there's no such thing. I think they made a typo and the Z is a 7.


----------



## fishchicken

Pugwash69 said:


> Halfords say it's for LYZW but there's no such thing. I think they made a typo and the Z is a 7.


Cheers


----------



## brian1978

Pugwash69 said:


> Halfords say it's for LYZW but there's no such thing. I think they made a typo and the Z is a 7.


They have an error for Moro blue too. Wouldn't find it under the normal paint code of L ZJ5. Found it under the code of P7 which I found after a Google in the store.


----------



## reece1591

Fitted the front ap coilovers to my car this morning (have gaz set up on rear) and fitted new top mounts only annoying thing is how high the strut top cap now sits, this can be reduced by fitting polo 6n caps can't it as looks crap now imo


----------



## cavaye

This weekend I attempted to replace my broken alien and fix one of my SAI tubes...

Unfortuntaley I couldn't get the bloody bumper off... The screws on the underneath of the bumper were rusted together and after all the time I had tried to get it undone - using WD40, I was running out of light... So a waste of a day for me... Dammit!!!

All I managed to actually do was change the number plates.... :x :x :x


----------



## Andypr6

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halfords say it's for LYZW but there's no such thing. I think they made a typo and the Z is a 7.
> 
> 
> 
> They have an error for Moro blue too. Wouldn't find it under the normal paint code of L ZJ5. Found it under the code of P7 which I found after a Google in the store.
Click to expand...

Brian
What's the match like with the Halfords Moro blue?
Would you recommend it?
Andy


----------



## [email protected]

Porting another Clio 172 head


----------



## Otley

Replaced both stop/tail light bulbs. The o/s brake light stopped working this morning but I replaced both anyway.
I then gave her a good vacuum out and a thorough wash. To say it was overdue is an understatement........ Looked like she'd been dragged through a drained lake.  
Finished off by polishing out a hand print that appeared on the rear wing near the petrol flap! Not mine 'cause I never lean on it. :evil: Glad to say it polished straight out.


----------



## Paulj100

Picked up my lower grills and brackets for my V6 bumper 









Plus got a call from the body shop to say parts were ready for collection but NOT the bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

Picked up my lower grills and brackets for my V6 bumper 









Plus got a call from the body shop to say parts were ready for collection but NOT the bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## J•RED

Fitted my 6k xenon bulbs. Matches the Cree sidelights perfectly and now looks awesome


----------



## [email protected]

Finished off another head


----------



## Kyle18uk

Passed my MOT! no problems at all 

Also, my 6 pot porsche brakes arrived! trial fitted with the wheels to check for clearance and there perfect! need to get the colour changed and get them on! cant wait, there HUGE!

Need to decide what to do with the rear brakes now, im thinking 6 pots on the front and some 4 pots on the rear!


----------



## roddy

Kyle18uk said:


> Passed my MOT! no problems at all
> 
> Also, my 6 pot porsche brakes arrived! trial fitted with the wheels to check for clearance and there perfect! need to get the colour changed and get them on! cant wait, there HUGE!
> 
> Need to decide what to do with the rear brakes now, im thinking 6 pots on the front and some 4 pots on the rear!


what front wheels / spacers are you using and what disc,,what are you considering for the rear


----------



## Pugwash69

My new front tyres arrived today. They're going with me to the Merc garage for fitting later. 8) Just as well I wasn't doing all four else I'd have to put the roof down!


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Pugwash69 said:


> My new front tyres arrived today. They're going with me to the Merc garage for fitting later. 8) Just as well I wasn't doing all four else I'd have to put the roof down!


Or yano'.....use the boot :roll:


----------



## chigmuss

Or yano'.....use the boot

Err, no. They won't fit in unless you remove the floor and the spare.


----------



## X5TUU

chigmuss said:


> Or yano'.....use the boot
> 
> Err, no. They won't fit in unless you remove the floor and the spare.


even removing the floor and the spare you wont get a 225/45/17 in without bending it, and I would guess these are 18's

the couple of times I have blown tyres on the M18 recently I always end with the knackered wheel on the passenger seat as it wont fit anywhere else, and im running stock 17's


----------



## reece1591

yeah audi made a massive design error with the roadsters not being able to fit a factory standard wheel into the boot.

on another not this happened monday, finally fitted my front coilovers makes car look much better now going to fit the ap rear springs aswell as got a feeling they will go lower than the gaz ones i currently have and once the front has settled will maybe drop it abit more see how i go


only downside is this.......

exhaust sits really close to floor and used to hit it on stuff before i lowered it more so no doubt going to be getting some funny looks everytime people hear something scraping

also just got home from work and while sitting at work staring at my car all day the aerial annoyed me so much (did anyways just couldnt take it any longer today) 
so this happened once i got in





chopped the top skinny bit off and put a little satin black paint on the top to cover up the white mark from where long bit was attatched. can see 2 small holes in second pic which i am going to get a little filler maybe and smooth the top over and repaint it so wont even notice.

and best bet works just as it did before not a single bit different so happy days


----------



## Callum-TT

Dropped my girl off for a full correction detail with Delux Detailing in Newton Aycliffe so she will look superb for Dubs this weekend


----------



## arichmond64

Reece,

Is there no loss of signal at all? 
I hate the aerial, and was thinking about getting one of those bee sting ones off the internet.


----------



## reece1591

arichmond64 said:


> Reece,
> 
> Is there no loss of signal at all?
> I hate the aerial, and was thinking about getting one of those bee sting ones off the internet.


Nope aerial is exactly the same. 
The top part is just a fiberglass type material no wire inside believe it's just the base that must have the receiver in.

I looked at loads of smaller ones but due to the size of the base none of them seem to fit correctly so decided to just chop the standard and see what happens tbh and works just as good as it did before and is a good length so looks good will do the job till get it smoothed off but not at top of my list now I've managed to chop the standard one


----------



## Paulj100

Bought another V6 rear spoiler lip :roll:

Paul


----------



## TomBorehamUK

chigmuss said:


> Or yano'.....use the boot
> 
> Err, no. They won't fit in unless you remove the floor and the spare.


My bad, didn't notice it was a roadster


----------



## Pugwash69

Paulj100 said:


> Bought another V6 rear spoiler lip :roll:
> 
> Paul


You can't just keep adding more, you have to buy a bigger one.


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another V6 rear spoiler lip :roll:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> You can't just keep adding more, you have to buy a bigger one.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: it's OM+ for me 

Paul


----------



## barb

Got the car ready for paint in the morning

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## reece1591

barb said:


> Got the car ready for paint in the morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


If it goes tits up I'll have the front mount ;-) lol


----------



## [email protected]

Finished off a Clio 172 head


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Finished off a Clio 172 head


Makes me try and think of reasons for my head to come off lol


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off a Clio 172 head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me try and think of reasons for my head to come off lol
Click to expand...

you know you want to


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Callum-TT said:


> Dropped my girl off for a full correction detail with Delux Detailing in Newton Aycliffe so she will look superb for Dubs this weekend


I know Paul of DD through a mutual friend from snowboarding (Paul used to own 'The Chaos' in Darlington before doing detailing full-time), and saw him at Waxstock last year - awesome detailer!
You car is going to look amazing at the show. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## peter139

Today i...

Changed my exhaust tip to a 100mm one


----------



## TTSPORT666

Callum-TT said:


> Dropped my girl off for a full correction detail with Delux Detailing in Newton Aycliffe so she will look superb for Dubs this weekend


You Cheat Callum.. :wink:

Today i fitted some new goodies to Bluey.. And started detailing her for UD's.

Also after a long drive yesterday to the south coast and back i am really happy with her present state. Just bloody awesome. The latest mod the steve shwing Bm has transformed the power delivery into something that has outdone my expectations. So really for now sod spending 1000's on hybrid turbo's, and such like. I am going to enjoy what i have, and stop chasing numbers. 

Damien.


----------



## mullum

I washed, polished and waxed my MOTORBIKE !
It's been a bit neglected over winter so gave it some love. Hell of a lot more work cleaning a bike than a car though ! Even pulled out the DA to get the tank scratch-and-swirl-free - bit of practice before tackling the TT.


----------



## mstew

TTSPORT666 said:


> the steve shwing Bm has transformed the power delivery


Excuse the ignorance but what is the 'Bm'? Sounds interesting


----------



## Eadon

Boost management/boost module.. Something along those lines, it controls boost some way or another


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...I am going to enjoy what i have, and stop chasing numbers...


Liar. :wink:


----------



## reece1591

After spending couple hundred on brakes yesterday plus about 100 on other little bits and bobs the tt decided it didn't like it's coilpacks this morning on way to work so just cost me another 140 in 4 new coilpacks so glad I love the way this car drives when it works and fact can take the roof off otherwise I would have burnt it this morning lol


----------



## M10KTS

Changed the thermostat....... Much better mpg now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Sold my Xcessive inlet manifold to Mr Turbo god Beachbuggy aka TT/S3










But received this today and also a IE pulley as i have a Catcams pulley which are very poor with a spring pin for its keyway


----------



## Matt B

What TB are you gonna run Andrew?


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> What TB are you gonna run Andrew?


Golf R32


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> What TB are you gonna run Andrew?
> 
> 
> 
> Golf R32
Click to expand...

Is that 80mm like the hemi?


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> What TB are you gonna run Andrew?
> 
> 
> 
> Golf R32
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that 80mm like the hemi?
Click to expand...

No I think it's 75mm but I was told the hemi one can be a pain to scale in when mapping.


----------



## mrzzr1200

Got a pair of Goodyear asymmetrics fitted.


----------



## Pugwash69

mrzzr1200 said:


> Got a pair of Goodyear asymmetrics fitted.


I had my Eagle F1s fitted this week for free, because my stepson said "I can do those". 8)


----------



## Bullys_special

M10KTS said:


> Changed the thermostat....... Much better mpg now
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is tomorrow's job, had no idea it effected mpg.


----------



## Bullys_special

Bought a new ecu to later be mapped because abt have non-sensed up my original one.


----------



## mrzzr1200

Pugwash69 said:


> mrzzr1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pair of Goodyear asymmetrics fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my Eagle F1s fitted this week for free, because my stepson said "I can do those". 8)
Click to expand...

Mine were £107 each fitted.


----------



## X5TUU

got 400miles from a tank of sainsburys 97RON


----------



## Pugwash69

mrzzr1200 said:


> Mine were £107 each fitted.


Good price. My two were £223 delivered from blackcircles.


----------



## David C

Today I......... broke the numberplate lights. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Brand new last summer & snapped already... :x


----------



## Paulj100

Collected my new freshly sprayed V6 bumper up from the body shop. It looks awesome!

Paul


----------



## Stochman

Today I.........got extremely pissed off and frustrated as I lost boost after my recent remap and having put on a new Bosch MAF, I've ordered a new N75 hoping that solves the problem......fault code thrown was P1555 Charge Pressure Maximum Limit Exceeded [smiley=bigcry.gif] I don't wanna drive it until it's sorted as it feels like a mk1 Fiesta!


----------



## redtomcat

Finally got around to cleaning the car and started to fix those annoying little stone chips and cleaned and fed the leather with the Gliptone products. 
I haven't decided whether to send her away for a machine polish or buy a polisher and DIY: Need to get the alloys refurbed - can anyone recommend an alloys person in South Manchester who will actually ring me back ?


----------



## redhoTT225

Had mine done at The Wheel Specialist in Manchester in December.

Great job am well pleased with them.
Donna and Andy run the business and are excellent. Can't fault the service and quality.

Mike

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/loc ... anchester/


----------



## stillforreal

today I.....joined the TTOC and bought a tonneau roof cover for a total cost of £75!
Feels like a bargain!


----------



## Pugwash69

Just sometimes the weather is nice enough to keep this on for a whole journey. 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

Stopped off at skeee's house and he fitted me with an LED reversing light makes a whole lots difference!










J
Xx


----------



## Stochman

An LED reversing light Jess? Can we all assume that's code for something else? :lol:


----------



## Sammyjc

Had an annoying fist sized dent in the n/s front wing repaired. Someone had previously attempted a DIY and used filler which had gone horribly wrong. Looks like new now 

Also fitted the liquid gauge to the driver door side vent. I knew that glue gun would come in handy again 1 day. It's an easy DIY activity which satisfyingly saves a fair bit of cost. Found my boost is spot on too with the gauge so even happier still


----------



## sussexbythesea

fitted my LED side lights....(well they are nice and bright 8) )

and fitted my Wak box and pipecross filter bought from a member off here 

Bad news is that I did a scan and have the brake switch and and ABS sensor error code showing....
:roll:


----------



## TT8

Fitted the les grab handle leathers,they really finish of the otherwise immaculate interior


----------



## Pugwash69

I sprayed my towel rail and the bee-sting aerial with several coats of primer. They are all now rubbed down very smooth ready for colour.
In other news my stepson test drove his potential first car, a Suzuki Alto with 40 miles on the clock. I wish I had started at 17!


----------



## [email protected]

Started my flowbench build


----------



## L33JSA

[email protected] said:


> Started my flowbench build


Oh good.....just in time to test it on a couple of heads then


----------



## bboy80

Found a can of Jizz in halfords lol..


----------



## Pugwash69

Did you buy any?


----------



## bboy80

Pugwash69 said:


> Did you buy any?


Ha no, im full..

I had some LZ5W paint mixed up.. Going to attempt to fix my bumper..

Been refurbing my alloys as well..


----------



## carpet3

Gave her the first wash of the year


----------



## [email protected]

L33JSA said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started my flowbench build
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good.....just in time to test it on a couple of heads then
Click to expand...

It might not be done by the time I start your head as I've yet to order some parts from the US for it, but I do have access to one anyway.


----------



## aidb

redhoTT225 said:


> Had mine done at The Wheel Specialist in Manchester in December.
> 
> Great job am well pleased with them.
> Donna and Andy run the business and are excellent. Can't fault the service and quality.
> 
> Mike
> 
> http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/loc ... anchester/


Hi Mike.

I'll probably need all four wheels refurbing. Did you leave your TT with them?


----------



## reece1591

Dug out the roof cover, put roof down, admired for 10 minutes, then went for a drive ;-)


----------



## reece1591

This is how you fit a spoiler lip to a roadster lol


----------



## Otley

Was rear downforce noticeable? :lol:


----------



## reece1591

Otley TT QS said:


> Was rear downforce noticeable? :lol:


Gave up and took it off after 5 hours it wasn't even holding the tiger seal had not dried enough so took it off and will try another day as had to go out was hoping it had dried enough to be able to tape it up and put boot down but oh well


----------



## Pugwash69

I taped mine on with the boot closed. The tiger seal won't always stick to paint on the extension, so if you sprayed it, you might need to rub the surface where it meets the original one.


----------



## Mondo

Well, yesterday but...

...got some Nordlock washers delivered, in preparation for fitting the Zircotec 'performance white' B5 exhaust mani' that should be with me this Friday. 

Except the pillocks sent me only 11 washers - so I'm two short. 

Guess who'll be getting a call on Monday. :evil:


----------



## RudeBadger

Mondo said:


> Well, yesterday but...
> 
> ...got some Nordlock washers delivered, in preparation for fitting the Zircotec 'performance white' B5 exhaust mani' that should be with me this Friday.
> 
> Except the pillocks sent me only 11 washers - so I'm two short.
> 
> Guess who'll be getting a call on Monday. :evil:


I bet Dammo had a hand in that..... can see him now toying with your 2 washers and stroking a white cat........


----------



## TTSPORT666

RudeBadger said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yesterday but...
> 
> ...got some Nordlock washers delivered, in preparation for fitting the Zircotec 'performance white' B5 exhaust mani' that should be with me this Friday.
> 
> Except the pillocks sent me only 11 washers - so I'm two short.
> 
> Guess who'll be getting a call on Monday. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Dammo had a hand in that..... can see him now toying with your 2 washers and stroking a white cat........
Click to expand...

You leave my white pussy stroking out of this Chris.. 

Damien.


----------



## reece1591

Pugwash69 said:


> I taped mine on with the boot closed. The tiger seal won't always stick to paint on the extension, so if you sprayed it, you might need to rub the surface where it meets the original one.


Was sticking to both parts just not setting and boot up held it in better when it was shut it kept slipping off as tape was pretty **** tbh


----------



## Mondo

Chris, Damien, you two are some sick puppies. :?

PS: Dammo, can I have my two washers back please? :evil:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Well, yesterday but...
> 
> ...got some Nordlock washers delivered, in preparation for fitting the Zircotec 'performance white' B5 exhaust mani' that should be with me this Friday.
> 
> Except the pillocks sent me only 11 washers - so I'm two short.
> 
> Guess who'll be getting a call on Monday. :evil:


More excuses... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

Gettin' 'em in now, John. :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Mondo - stock manifold nuts will be fine as long as you get new ones - they don't back out in my experience .

I have locking nuts on turbo to mani but mani bolts were just new oem and no issues


----------



## Mondo

Cheers Matt. Will be ordering some copper mani' nuts from my nearest Stealer tomorrow.

Badger Bill's mani' kit comes with Nordlocks for the turbo-to-mani' but thought I'd get some for the mani' itself too. Belt 'n' braces.


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> Mondo - stock manifold nuts will be fine as long as you get new ones - they don't back out in my experience .


I told him this but he obviously didn't listen so now he's paying the price :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

You did, and new nuts were always on my list - thanks again for the part numbers BTW. But someone suggested locking washers/nuts/something would be a good idea so figured I'd get some.

Well, not enough some, as it turned out, but still.


----------



## L33JSA

.....had a full house....and a very productive day..



Fitted new adjustable camber top mounts and new front wishbones to my BMW, fitted 2 new thermostats to Matt's BMW, washed my car and did a spot of logging in Matts TT


----------



## roddy

Mondo said:


> You did, and new nuts were always on my list - thanks again for the part numbers BTW. But someone suggested locking washers/nuts/something would be a good idea so figured I'd get some.
> 
> Well, not enough some, as it turned out, but still.


I guess I must have missed this along the line somewhere but what ex mani are you fitting


----------



## L33JSA

Mondo said:


> ....locking washers/nuts/something would be a good idea.....


Did I also not tell you that the standard nuts are locknuts..... :roll:


----------



## carpet3

Cleaned all the inside, windows, applied more Gtechniq G1.

Dropping it off tomorrow for its service


----------



## Rarebit7

woke up to my hazards flashing, ran downstairs to turn them off (battery went flat last time) opened the door and pushed the switch in to the dash!! fuming!! :x before 7:30 am!! (missing a retaining clip?)
So, i printed out a template at work, cut some radio keys out of an old AA card and they worked a treat! hazard switch back in place!


----------



## carpet3

Picked her up from the garage after having the service and spark plugs done. He ran out of time to do the thermostat so it's going back in next week for that.


----------



## philgibQS

Today I received this from china









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomQS

How much and where from Phil?


----------



## philgibQS

eBay and about £27 delivered.

http://bit.ly/1dLTxRc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomQS

Cheers matey. You lied, its from Thailand..lol


----------



## philgibQS

Haha sorry, yeah Thailand. Going to fit it now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon

Been waiting for you to receive this Phil!

Picture when fitted please


----------



## [email protected]

Got round to fitting my OD HTA3582r turbo and SEM inlet


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

removed my rear bumper to ditch the rear ballast, only to find it had already been removed!!! also discovered that a previous owner installed adjustable lower tie arms. why they didn't get the camber set up correctly is beyond me though!!!

tinted my rear lights, just need to give the clear coat a bit more time to cure before i polish them up!


----------



## FRAX

philgibQS said:


> Haha sorry, yeah Thailand. Going to fit it now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they and what like is the quality ?


----------



## reece1591

fixitagaintomoz said:


> removed my rear bumper to ditch the rear ballast, only to find it had already been removed!!! also discovered that a previous owner installed adjustable lower tie arms. why they didn't get the camber set up correctly is beyond me though!!!
> 
> tinted my rear lights, just need to give the clear coat a bit more time to cure before i polish them up!


Rear ballast is on my lift of things to do just don't want rear of the car to raise up one side


----------



## Kyle18uk

reece1591 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> removed my rear bumper to ditch the rear ballast, only to find it had already been removed!!! also discovered that a previous owner installed adjustable lower tie arms. why they didn't get the camber set up correctly is beyond me though!!!
> 
> tinted my rear lights, just need to give the clear coat a bit more time to cure before i polish them up!
> 
> 
> 
> Rear ballast is on my lift of things to do just don't want rear of the car to raise up one side
Click to expand...

It wont be just one side, the whole rear will come up, maybe about 6mm?


----------



## reece1591

Would have thought the passenger side would raise more due to it being on that side.

May add another ballast other side instead thinking about it extra lows ;-) lol


----------



## philgibQS

FRAX said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sorry, yeah Thailand. Going to fit it now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How are they and what like is the quality ?
Click to expand...

I'm happy with it for the money! Feels well made and stitching is all good. It's definitely going to protect the bolsters form getting worn! I might need to readjust it to get it lined up perfectly

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon

They look good 

*looks for link* :twisted:


----------



## roddy

looks good,,,,,, almost makes me want to get a set of poles !!


----------



## FRAX

philgibQS said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sorry, yeah Thailand. Going to fit it now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How are they and what like is the quality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy with it for the money! Feels well made and stitching is all good. It's definitely going to protect the bolsters form getting worn! I might need to readjust it to get it lined up perfectly
> 
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Like these and need a pair, they look the dogs dangles


----------



## FRAX

My one got a quick wash..................


----------



## roddy

such a beautiful day here it would have been negligent not to have :lol:


----------



## phil5556

On the first sunny day this year in Scotland we would have been able to drive around with the roof down, instead we sent the car off to the garage for the day :roll:

New cam belt fitted today. £360 from Audi Technik in Bishopbriggs.

Included the damper & aux belt, a wash & a hoover and collection/drop off from home.


----------



## roddy

don't tell us that they didn't do the water pump !!


----------



## phil5556

roddy said:


> don't tell us that they didn't do the water pump !!


Oh .... That should have included the water pump. I asked for it to and discussed whether they used a metal or OEM pump, they said OEM, which is what I wanted..... but the invoice doesn't show it.

Just says "Timing Belt Kit" @ £110.56 ex VAT - does that sound the right price for water pump as well?


----------



## roddy

I don't mate,, I expect if they know their job then they will / should have fitted it,, I guess a phone call is in order in the morning


----------



## phil5556

roddy said:


> I don't mate,, I expect if they know their job then they will / should have fitted it,, I guess a phone call is in order in the morning


Yep will definitely give them a call in the morning!


----------



## nicksttv6

gave the V a nice big treat full service the works  
oil change + filter
air filter
fuel filter
pollen filter
dsg fluid + filter
haldex filter + oil
rear diff oil
antifreeze renew
spark plugs renew
cleaned throttle body + egr valve

2morr another treat wash + polish [smiley=sunny.gif]










nick.


----------



## Pugwash69

I sprayed a few layers of lacquer onto my towel rail today.


----------



## J•RED

Got a flat bottom wheel for a steal. Looks like the airbag might be harder to source at a good price though. Just bought the cover for the time being


----------



## roddy

lost all my brake fluid in center of Aberdeen and had to drive 30 miles home with no brakes,, not even handbrake !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## manikm

Lol !!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim

I'm driving back from Germany to County Durham. A Last minute change of plans to work from home for a couple of days and hopefully also get a few things fixed while I'm back in England.
Its going to be a long day!


----------



## FRAX

roddy said:


> lost all my brake fluid in center of Aberdeen and had to drive 30 miles home with no brakes,, not even handbrake !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


What happen there then ???
Must have been some drive home, its bad enough trying to get through Aberdeen with brakes :?


----------



## roddy

to be sure mate,, it was not a lot of fun and am seldom so glad to see the shore line of Peterhead ,, lots of fluid all over a rear caliper which has a seized piston so guess the seal has gone,and the handbrake is not working since I fitted new pads last week,, so I done sumfing wong ,,,, off now to fix it,, got 2 new ones ordered to arrive this afty !! beautiful morning here , as you can see 8)


----------



## roddy

pete_slim said:


> I'm driving back from Germany to County Durham. A Last minute change of plans to work from home for a couple of days and hopefully also get a few things fixed while I'm back in England.
> Its going to be a long day!


in the TT ?? that's a nice way to spend the day


----------



## common fault

Took all badges off


----------



## mullum

Cleeeean  very nice
A black fuel cap would look nice if you've got dark wheels, and smoked side repeaters too (following the black v6 valance).
If you've got silver wheels, I think a standard colour coded valance would look better (no need for the black touches).


----------



## Pugwash69

My wife made a B&Q man climb a ladder to get me a M6 40mm bolt. I now have my OSIR screen wash bottle fitted, wheel arch trim and wheel back on. All done and working.  I also filed down the shiny bottle cap Brian sent me as the OSIR neck is a little narrower on the inside and metal.


----------



## Eadon

New sig pic Pug?

Looks MEAN! Really like your roadster.. :wink:


----------



## mullum

Osir screen wash bottle ? Is it made of Unicorn horn or something ? :lol:
I've not heard of those before, why did you get one ? Is it engine bay bling or is it because of your vented wings ?


----------



## Pugwash69

It came with the wings and is black. It's scooped out towards the panel to let air flow past it. It's all GRP with metal collar.


----------



## Pugwash69

Eadon said:


> New sig pic Pug?
> 
> Looks MEAN! Really like your roadster.. :wink:


Thanks Eadon. It's marmite when I do stuff to it and post on here. 

Wait until I get time to fit this:


----------



## Paulj100

Puggy love the vented fender [smiley=dude.gif] your roadster is really coming together now. Great job 8)

Paul


----------



## Otley

Pugwash69 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> New sig pic Pug?
> 
> Looks MEAN! Really like your roadster.. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eadon. It's marmite when I do stuff to it and post on here.
> 
> Wait until I get time to fit this:
Click to expand...

Really liking the front wing anorl. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It's your hard earned Pug, do what you want to your motor, don't worry what others think my friend.


----------



## mrzzr1200

Dropped my tt off for its cambelt, damper, water pump and auxiliary belt.


----------



## Hibbsy

Finally ordered an xcarlink.


----------



## Paulj100

Fitted LCR splitter plus gave the car a Hoover and wash 

















Paul


----------



## sussexbythesea

Looking good Paul, great example 8)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

...discovered that the Air intake temp pipe is the shape it is for a reason. had major issues swapping over to the forge replacement, but I got there in the end, after modifying the battery tray!!



oh dear.....might have to relocate the battery to the boot......


----------



## Duggy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> ...discovered that the Air intake temp pipe is the shape it is for a reason. had major issues swapping over to the forge replacement, but I got there in the end, after modifying the battery tray!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear.....might have to relocate the battery to the boot......


Looking at doing this, have you got any more pics?

Which option pipe did you use 63mm diameter x 240 length?

John


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

yes, that was the size I went for.

the awkward part is securing the battery, because you have to remove the bottom plate that the bolt usually goes into.

u used the metal clip to the right as you look at it from the front. I had to trim the panel and move it back slightly for it to sit in the right place to secure the battery, I used a m6 bolt and penny washer with the original little bracket. I didn't get pics of that bit but you'll see what I mean.

it couldn't go any further forward due to the fan housing. I also had to move the big loom and remove the peg that the wiring clip sits onto.



I don't know how much better this makes the system flow, but im not sure id do it again on a whym!


----------



## Duggy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> yes, that was the size I went for.
> 
> the awkward part is securing the battery, because you have to remove the bottom plate that the bolt usually goes into.
> 
> u used the metal clip to the right as you look at it from the front. I had to trim the panel and move it back slightly for it to sit in the right place to secure the battery, I used a m6 bolt and penny washer with the original little bracket. I didn't get pics of that bit but you'll see what I mean.
> 
> it couldn't go any further forward due to the fan housing. I also had to move the big loom and remove the peg that the wiring clip sits onto.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much better this makes the system flow, but im not sure id do it again on a whym!


Thanks a lot for that 

It will be interesting to see how much difference it makes as the OEM pipe is very restrictive and the rest of my pipe work for the FMIC is all 63mm dia

John


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

my baby is running far from right at the minute, but it doesn't feel like its made a difference on my FMIC setup really. I suppose on mapping I may see an extra horse?

cheap part, just a faff to fit!

keep us updated if you do fit it and if you notice a difference


----------



## hang your idols

FMIC doesn`t bring more horses,but it`s keeping the horses :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

hang your idols said:


> FMIC doesn`t bring more horses,but it`s keeping the horses :lol:


hmmm......the horses are made in the engine, the FMIC is before the engine to allow the greatest volume of air into the engine, (cold air is denser), once the air is in the engine it can make into horses.......the horses aren't created at the turbo then leave on the way to the inlet manifold.......

PLUS the point I was actually making is that the pipe I added yesterday should improve flow, ergo getting slightly more air into the engine, and creating maybe 1 more horse....

:roll: :roll:


----------



## hang your idols

fixitagaintomoz said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> FMIC doesn`t bring more horses,but it`s keeping the horses :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm......the horses are made in the engine, the FMIC is before the engine to allow the greatest volume of air into the engine, (cold air is denser), once the air is in the engine it can make into horses.......the horses aren't created at the turbo then leave on the way to the inlet manifold.......
> 
> PLUS the point I was actually making is that the pipe I added yesterday should improve flow, ergo getting slightly more air into the engine, and creating maybe 1 more horse....
> 
> :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Horses are made by the fuel mixed with air;adding a FMIC you don`t have more fuel or air.
What you said cold air is denser it`s true,so it keeps the horses in the hotter days,other way there is no gain without remap. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

hang your idols said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> FMIC doesn`t bring more horses,but it`s keeping the horses :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm......the horses are made in the engine, the FMIC is before the engine to allow the greatest volume of air into the engine, (cold air is denser), once the air is in the engine it can make into horses.......the horses aren't created at the turbo then leave on the way to the inlet manifold.......
> 
> PLUS the point I was actually making is that the pipe I added yesterday should improve flow, ergo getting slightly more air into the engine, and creating maybe 1 more horse....
> 
> :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horses are made by the fuel mixed with air;adding a FMIC you don`t have more fuel or air.
> What you said cold air is denser it`s true,so it keeps the horses in the hotter days,other way there is no gain without remap. [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

how can you agree the air is denser but say you are not adding more air by using a FMIC. FMIC = colder air =denser air = more....

adding a fmic makes the air colder all the time, not just hotter days...... and so yes makes the air denser, so yes you have more air, allowing more fuel, enabling more horses.

and if you put a fmic on a standard car it will run with more power...... plenty of people on here who have done mods to increase airflow- decat, cat back, air intake, fmic etc and got more bhp than stock, BREFORE the remap. the stock map can adapt to better air intake to a point before requiring a map.

this is really a pointless discussion. especially on a TODAY I... thread

back on topic now?


----------



## TomQS

Just had a rather large boost leak sorted. Cars never run so well. 228.5 gs / 0.8 = 285bhp ish if you are to use the air flow calculation.


----------



## Eadon

116mph.. Naught boy :wink:

What was that done with?

And the inevitable.. What spec?


----------



## TomQS

Eadon said:


> 116mph.. Naught boy :wink:
> 
> What was that done with?
> 
> And the inevitable.. What spec?


Working on a large industrial estate with Private land comes in handy sometimes..

That's done with Dashcommand and a ELM OBD2 Bluetooth dongle.

Spec is just a map, S2000 filter, Badger 5 tip and a standard modified exhaust.

But its also had a new standard dv, new PCV system/boost hoses, New N75 etc so at the top of its game. Its getting seriously quick now.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

looking spot on! bet you're a happy camper!!!


----------



## Pugwash69

I was given a free pineapple air freshener at the Tesco fuel station this morning so I hung it from the cup holder. I don't like things dangling in my line of sight.


----------



## hang your idols

[/quote]

hmmm......the horses are made in the engine, the FMIC is before the engine to allow the greatest volume of air into the engine, (cold air is denser), once the air is in the engine it can make into horses.......the horses aren't created at the turbo then leave on the way to the inlet manifold.......

PLUS the point I was actually making is that the pipe I added yesterday should improve flow, ergo getting slightly more air into the engine, and creating maybe 1 more horse....

:roll: :roll:[/quote]
Horses are made by the fuel mixed with air;adding a FMIC you don`t have more fuel or air.
What you said cold air is denser it`s true,so it keeps the horses in the hotter days,other way there is no gain without remap. [smiley=book2.gif][/quote]

how can you agree the air is denser but say you are not adding more air by using a FMIC. FMIC = colder air =denser air = more....

adding a fmic makes the air colder all the time, not just hotter days...... and so yes makes the air denser, so yes you have more air, allowing more fuel, enabling more horses.

and if you put a fmic on a standard car it will run with more power...... plenty of people on here who have done mods to increase airflow- decat, cat back, air intake, fmic etc and got more bhp than stock, BREFORE the remap. the stock map can adapt to better air intake to a point before requiring a map.

this is really a pointless discussion. especially on a TODAY I... thread

back on topic now?[/quote]
Turbo is pushing the air,not the FMIC;FMIC it`s cooling the air.Without to increase the pressure,will be the same amount of air,so like i said,it`s helping to keep the horses in the hooter days.
I see you don`t believe me,ask a tuner  
I agree it`s pointless discussion,so back on topic :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Other users of this forum have also noted an increase in psi due to the system flowing better..... anyway.


----------



## Pugwash69

[/quote]

Quotes don't work without the opening


----------



## reece1591

Pugwash69 said:


> I was given a free pineapple air freshener at the Tesco fuel station this morning so I hung it from the cup holder. I don't like things dangling in my line of sight.


I found best place in lobbed behind the seats in the section roof folds into


----------



## mrzzr1200

Collected my tt after cambelt, tensioner, damper, water pump and auxiliary belt change.


----------



## phil5556

phil5556 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell us that they didn't do the water pump !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh .... That should have included the water pump. I asked for it to and discussed whether they used a metal or OEM pump, they said OEM, which is what I wanted..... but the invoice doesn't show it.
> 
> Just says "Timing Belt Kit" @ £110.56 ex VAT - does that sound the right price for water pump as well?
Click to expand...

Going back for water pump Monday :roll:


----------



## roddy

phil5556 said:


> phil5556 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell us that they didn't do the water pump !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh .... That should have included the water pump. I asked for it to and discussed whether they used a metal or OEM pump, they said OEM, which is what I wanted..... but the invoice doesn't show it.
> 
> Just says "Timing Belt Kit" @ £110.56 ex VAT - does that sound the right price for water pump as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back for water pump Monday :roll:
Click to expand...

that is ludicrous,, it is ten minute job when the cambelt is being done,,,i expect it will free of charge,,, I would not be taking my car back there


----------



## FRAX

Crazy [smiley=argue.gif] Dont pay for their mistakes


----------



## Lollypop86

Gave her a wash today in ready for prep for tomorrow

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69

You know people are waiting for topless photos?


----------



## Lollypop86

Wait for the pics from tomorrow 

J
Xx


----------



## bboy80

Been a very busy boy today.. Bumper was proper fooked, got a another day or two's work to go on it yet.


----------



## Lollypop86

How the hell did you do that to it?

J
Xx


----------



## bboy80

Lollypop86 said:


> How the hell did you do that to it?
> 
> J
> Xx


Person before me obv didnt like speed bumps lol..


----------



## Pugwash69

The underside of my lip is scratched like someone just didn't care. Luckily mine isn't visible unless I run you over.


----------



## Lollypop86

bboy80 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did you do that to it?
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Person before me obv didnt like speed bumps lol..
Click to expand...

Damnnnnnn

J
Xx


----------



## bboy80

Pugwash69 said:


> The underside of my lip is scratched like someone just didn't care. Luckily mine isn't visible unless I run you over.


Yeah 90% of the damage is unseen. The crack on the front of the bumper and the stone chips is the main thing I am focusing on.


----------



## bboy80

Been porting and polishing the inlet for someone as well.. Runners still need a bit of work, but they have been gasket matched as well..


----------



## Kyle18uk

Got my tracking done, full hunter alignment


----------



## [email protected]

More porting work from me


----------



## Eadon

Kyle18uk said:


> Got my tracking done, full hunter alignment


Are they Aeros your running? What size are they?

Love the Turbo/Aero wheels! 8)


----------



## bigdodge

Kyle18uk said:


> Got my tracking done, full hunter alignment


Should feel real good now. How much did that set you back may I ask?


----------



## Kyle18uk

Eadon said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tracking done, full hunter alignment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they Aeros your running? What size are they?
> 
> Love the Turbo/Aero wheels! 8)
Click to expand...

Yeah 18x8 Ronal Aeros, I love them!


----------



## Kyle18uk

bigdodge said:


> Should feel real good now. How much did that set you back may I ask?


£20 lol a mate of a mate did it on the side :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

bboy80 said:


> Been a very busy boy today.. Bumper was proper fooked, got a another day or two's work to go on it yet.


If you find a decent colour match please let me know!


----------



## Pugwash69

It was a good day. I got bored of following a car at 40mph in a 60 limit, so stopped to take some photos.


----------



## fishchicken

Pugwash69 said:


> It was a good day. I got bored of following a car at 40mph in a 60 limit, so stopped to take some photos.


When are you going to put that spoiler on?


----------



## Pugwash69

I should get the second boot lid arrive Monday or Tuesday so I'll be working on it some time this week hopefully.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Pugwash69 said:


> I should get the second boot lid arrive Monday or Tuesday so I'll be working on it some time this week hopefully.


If you ever decide to sell the vented wings let me know!

Really like them


----------



## roddy

sell them !! hes just fitted the bloody things mate,,, they only cost about 400 qd,, I want a pair


----------



## roddy

400 qd for 2 holes,, now that aint cheap !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

They were about £50 cheaper than thettshop currently have them and I spent about £40 on paint.


----------



## roddy

did you fit them yourself


----------



## Pugwash69

Yes. Bumper off job but not awful to do.


----------



## Jaylad

Lowered,spaced,new front wishbones & ball joints,new strut tops with bearings,drop links front & rear,adjustable rear tie arms.
And now a BIG SMILE 
Time for a bath :wink:


----------



## mullum

Did you take any measurements before and after lowering ? Amax ?


----------



## Jaylad

mullum said:


> Did you take any measurements before and after lowering ? Amax ?


No point as the car had the wrong springs on to start with,the back was very low and the front very very high,it now sits level,and not to low,and the ride has hardly changed,bonus


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Spent 7 hours cleaning the qs today ready for a viewing tomorrow. Also cleaned and polished the polished lips on my alloys, came out a treat.



Not polished in this picture.

But before they was all corroded and pitted.


----------



## Lollypop86

Ready for a viewing..........

J
Xx


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Lollypop86 said:


> Ready for a viewing..........
> 
> J
> Xx


Yeah she's up for sale and I've got some1 coming to view it as they want to buy it. So fingers crossed and all that.


----------



## phil5556

Jaylad said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take any measurements before and after lowering ? Amax ?
> 
> 
> 
> No point as the car had the wrong springs on to start with,the back was very low and the front very very high,it now sits level,and not to low,and the ride has hardly changed,bonus
Click to expand...

What springs were on the back?
Not post facelift -20mm ones by any chance?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Jaylad said:


> Lowered,spaced,new front wishbones & ball joints,new strut tops with bearings,drop links front & rear,adjustable rear tie arms.
> And now a BIG SMILE
> Time for a bath :wink:


good effort! Done in time to get it 4 wheel aligned?


----------



## Jaylad

phil5556 said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take any measurements before and after lowering ? Amax ?
> 
> 
> 
> No point as the car had the wrong springs on to start with,the back was very low and the front very very high,it now sits level,and not to low,and the ride has hardly changed,bonus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What springs were on the back?
> Not post facelift -20mm ones by any chance?
Click to expand...

I think so,but had gone lower,poor steel I expect.


----------



## Jaylad

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered,spaced,new front wishbones & ball joints,new strut tops with bearings,drop links front & rear,adjustable rear tie arms.
> And now a BIG SMILE
> Time for a bath :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good effort! Done in time to get it 4 wheel aligned?
Click to expand...

No,first thing Monday morning,it's already better as it had massive neg camber on the back before,now it looks better.


----------



## carpet3

Picked her up yesterday after getting the airbag light fixed. So far so good  Should be ready for the MOT next month


----------



## phil5556

Jaylad said:


> I think so,but had gone lower,poor steel I expect.


Ah I was going to ask if you still had them. I think ours might be on early springs at the rear as it sits a bit high. But I don't want to buy new later springs to find that I'm wrong, and it sits just as high with them.


----------



## sussexbythesea

had a decent runout....getting used to the WAKbox/Pipecross warble 8)

Met up with Mullum and he sorted me out (and fitted :!: ) a full set of LED's for the interior 

So much better than the yellow OEM bulbs



PS. no flash was used in the taking if this photgraph


----------



## [email protected]

Fitted this lot this morning


































SEM Inlet manifold and the new OD GT HTA3582r


----------



## bboy80

[email protected] said:


> Fitted this lot this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEM Inlet manifold and the new OD GT HTA3582r


Jealous as fook!


----------



## [email protected]

Hoping to break 650+bhp


----------



## bboy80

Finished sanding and priming and started painting & clear.. Needs more clear tomorrow then sanding off and a good blast with 105 + 205 on the DA.


















This is my first time ever at doing this. Think it looks alright


----------



## roddy

8)


----------



## Paulj100

bboy80 said:


> Finished sanding and priming and started painting & clear.. Needs more clear tomorrow then sanding off and a good blast with 105 + 205 on the DA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time ever at doing this. Think it looks alright


Matey I think you've done a great job. Good colour match as well 8) look forward to the final pics.

Where did you get the spray from?

Paul


----------



## bboy80

Paulj100 said:


> bboy80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished sanding and priming and started painting & clear.. Needs more clear tomorrow then sanding off and a good blast with 105 + 205 on the DA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time ever at doing this. Think it looks alright
> 
> 
> 
> Matey I think you've done a great job. Good colour match as well 8) look forward to the final pics.
> 
> Where did you get the spray from?
> 
> Had the paint mixed up at Halfords was about £25.00 for two cans.
> 
> I refurbed all my wheels as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## TomQS

Had a fun drive in to work with a mapped ED30 Golf..


----------



## Jaylad

Alinement


----------



## reece1591

took the tape off that was holding my spoiler lip on and good news it didnt fall off 





went for satin black to match wheels and other parts on the car as not a fan of gloss black for some reason 

need to do my petrol cap now i think to match the lip valance etc now


----------



## Callum-TT

Replaced my spark plugs
Replaced my rocker cover and gasket
Relocated my N249
Replaced my DV cold side kit


----------



## bboy80

Bumper on 8)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

bboy80 said:


> Bumper on 8)


that looks like a good colour match!!!!

might have to go to halfrauds myself!


----------



## horseoutside

Changed the engine and cabin air filters:


















Until I saw them next to each other, I didn't realise how grotty the old ones were.


----------



## [email protected]

Needed to make a bead on some alloy tube so i made cheap bead roller/maker costing £3


----------



## Paulj100

bboy80 said:


> Bumper on 8)


Great job. [smiley=dude.gif]

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

reece1591 said:


> took the tape off that was holding my spoiler lip on and good news it didnt fall off


Having just removed my spoiler today, I can tell you that the tiger seal is damn strong on my V6 extension. No chance of it falling off once set.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Saw one of my all time favorite cars here on the streets of Singapore... 8) The alfa 8c.. Pure art.


----------



## roddy

no mods reqd. 8)


----------



## peter139

This weekend i

made this


----------



## YT-TT

..found out that owls poop a lot in 3 days, forgot to put the car cover back on at the weekend - doh!


----------



## Pugwash69

Looks like pigeon to me. I speak from experience. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

[email protected] said:


> Needed to make a bead on some alloy tube so i made cheap bead roller/maker costing £3


love it- GENIUS infact!


----------



## YT-TT

Excellent work!



fixitagaintomoz said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needed to make a bead on some alloy tube so i made cheap bead roller/maker costing £3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it- GENIUS infact!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lollypop86

YT-TT said:


> ..found out that owls poop a lot in 3 days, forgot to put the car cover back on at the weekend - doh!


are you sure it wasnt an eagle?

J
xx


----------



## [email protected]

YT-TT said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needed to make a bead on some alloy tube so i made cheap bead roller/maker costing £3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it- GENIUS infact!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Very easy to make if you have vide, taps and washers


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

ive got everything needed I just didn't put them all together! think my bumper is coming off again and all the pipes getting this treatment!


----------



## Callum-TT

Today I dropped my 3 bar grill off at RS Alloys to have it plastidipped

I also dropped off a rocker cover for Pete_slim as he's collecting from me on Friday 

Oh and I ordered some brake calliper paint


----------



## mstew

@[email protected], that is pretty genius 8)

Callum - I do hope it's orange or yellow for the callipers :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT

mstew said:


> @[email protected], that is pretty genius 8)
> 
> Callum - I do hope it's orange or yellow for the callipers :roll:


Yellow


----------



## mstew




----------



## phil5556

Fitted the new alarm siren (££££ from TPS), previous owner had removed it so assume the old one was playing up.

Reprogrammed the central locking to "Peep" on alarm arm and auto-lock the doors when you drive off 

Repaired the aerial amplifier so the radio now works properly and tunes into stations


----------



## [email protected]

mstew said:


> @[email protected], that is pretty genius 8)


Pretty easy really


----------



## carpet3

Got my thermostat replaced so now the car is running at the right temp


----------



## Nadim_m

Dropped off my car at psituning for upgrades

Forgiven a golf mk4 gti as a courtesy car feels 
horrible compared to the tt


----------



## cavaye

...received some LED sidelights from Steve (mullum) and also a new set of map lights.... Cheers Steve!


----------



## mullum

You're welcome, hope you're happy once they're fitted.
Careful with your main beams if you pull out the whole holder to fit the sidelights (I find that easier). Just don't touch the main beam bulb of course. And try to position the sidelights so the LEDs themselves don't touch any part of the little reflector shield (as per photo I sent yesterday).
With the map lights - push and twist ;-) as always with the light unit turned off.


----------



## [email protected]

still building the flow bench


----------



## mullum

Took delivery of a used R32 Front ARB - the rear R32 was fitted last year.


----------



## cavaye

...fit my LED sidelights from Steve (mullum)... Really easy to fit....

Before









After









old vs new









Also fitted some new 6000k xenons... They are actually really easy to fit, but I figured that out after half an hour of trying!!!!! and loads of cuts on my hands.... But then again, you can't sign off on a job until you have at least one cut on your hand!!


----------



## Otley

Thought I'd lost my car key. Only came with the one. Spent a good half hour close to blowing a gasket, before I found it. [smiley=furious3.gif] Just pm'd Craig to price up a spare for me.


----------



## joeplease

got a stage 1 remap at rtech  found out i was originally only making 213bhp with forge tip, decat and catback  on the plus side did leave with 255bhp and loads more torque !
just need to find a 3" tip now


----------



## J•RED

This beauty arrived!


----------



## reece1591

joeplease said:


> got a stage 1 remap at rtech  found out i was originally only making 213bhp with forge tip, decat and catback  on the plus side did leave with 255bhp and loads more torque !
> just need to find a 3" tip now


When was the car last serviced and had plugs changed? Mine was running 212 then gave it full service and gapped new plugs to correct gap and then it was running 221 which was happy with for a 12 year old car


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

joeplease said:


> got a stage 1 remap at rtech  found out i was originally only making 213bhp with forge tip, decat and catback  on the plus side did leave with 255bhp and loads more torque !
> just need to find a 3" tip now


not knocking it but i thought R-tech would have got better results than that....only 30bhp above stock and with mods..... i had been considering them as i live 1 mile away, but definately glad im booked in with WAK now!


----------



## reece1591

fixitagaintomoz said:


> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a stage 1 remap at rtech  found out i was originally only making 213bhp with forge tip, decat and catback  on the plus side did leave with 255bhp and loads more torque !
> just need to find a 3" tip now
> 
> 
> 
> not knocking it but i thought R-tech would have got better results than that....only 30bhp above stock and with mods..... i had been considering them as i live 1 mile away, but definately glad im booked in with WAK now!
Click to expand...

He got a 40bhp increase which is the normal increase as the engine itself wasn't pulling standard 225 so may be bit worn so still a good increase

Same thing could happen to your car as they old cars now so not always going to get full factory figures


----------



## Lowfoon

Played with my new amazing GoPro!










... and made a short test time lapse video


----------



## Eadon

What model is that? Seems to be much better quality than a friends.


----------



## cavaye

Lowfoon said:


> Played with my new amazing GoPro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and made a short test time lapse video


I love the GoPro.... I still haven't done any filming with the car yet... Need to get myself a suction cup...

Will be keeping an eye out for some of your filming!!


----------



## Lowfoon

Eadon said:


> What model is that? Seems to be much better quality than a friends.


Hero 3+ Black Edition. I only have a standard memory card, so not sure when I receive my 'better' memory card, the quality may improve. Quality is amazing as it is, especially 1080p on a TV.


----------



## Otley

Nice vid'. Just dug mine out now, not used it for years. Can I see a new thread starting?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

reece1591 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a stage 1 remap at rtech  found out i was originally only making 213bhp with forge tip, decat and catback  on the plus side did leave with 255bhp and loads more torque !
> just need to find a 3" tip now
> 
> 
> 
> not knocking it but i thought R-tech would have got better results than that....only 30bhp above stock and with mods..... i had been considering them as i live 1 mile away, but definately glad im booked in with WAK now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got a 40bhp increase which is the normal increase as the engine itself wasn't pulling standard 225 so may be bit worn so still a good increase
> 
> Same thing could happen to your car as they old cars now so not always going to get full factory figures
Click to expand...

the current map on mine is a bit crap, and im still getting 262 bhp...


----------



## Eadon

Otley TT QS said:


> Nice vid'. Just dug mine out now, not used it for years. Can I see a new thread starting?


----------



## cavaye

Just ordered a suction cup.... £3 from HK... (It may take 6 weeks to get here)



Otley TT QS said:


> Nice vid'. Just dug mine out now, not used it for years. Can I see a new thread starting?


I think that is a very high possibility.......


----------



## joeplease

reece1591 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a stage 1 remap at rtech  found out i was originally only making 213bhp with forge tip, decat and catback  on the plus side did leave with 255bhp and loads more torque !
> just need to find a 3" tip now
> 
> 
> 
> not knocking it but i thought R-tech would have got better results than that....only 30bhp above stock and with mods..... i had been considering them as i live 1 mile away, but definately glad im booked in with WAK now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got a 40bhp increase which is the normal increase as the engine itself wasn't pulling standard 225 so may be bit worn so still a good increase
> 
> Same thing could happen to your car as they old cars now so not always going to get full factory figures
Click to expand...

nail on the head man, nicki said the acuator was pretty week so was struggling to hold boost ( cars on 142,000 miles as well ) he did mention it would definitly benefit from a larger tip and a heat shield so those are both next on the list 
should see another 10-15 bhp once thats sorted
would definitly recommend them though, full health check/boost leak check before, rolling road before/after and a really sound guy


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Ok so that makes more sense- if its the actuator preventing higher boost. Be interesting to see how it performs when the car is healthy.

As above im not dissing r-tech, they are highly recommended on every forum ive visited- just on paper it doesnt look as good as it should/could


----------



## joeplease

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Ok so that makes more sense- if its the actuator preventing higher boost. Be interesting to see how it performs when the car is healthy.
> 
> As above im not dissing r-tech, they are highly recommended on every forum ive visited- just on paper it doesnt look as good as it should/could


yeah im sure if that was in perfect condition it would get a lot more  think its just the fact its the original turbo/actuator thats holding it back


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lowfoon said:


> Played with my new amazing GoPro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and made a short test time lapse video


Good little movie, but think you should have had the top down or moved the camera down to get a better angle out of the front window.

I've a suction cup but only ever tried using it on the front of my snowboard - should really use it on the car sometime&#8230;


----------



## rcarlile23

Picked my car up from the shop
So just a quick picture before I can clean it.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> still building the flow bench


Built more bits and tools for the above, shouldn't be too long before I can use it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## FRAX

My QS just got a bit more bling thanks to oldguy.

Great quality item and it was delivered fast.


----------



## roddy

FRAX said:


> My QS just got a bit more bling thanks to oldguy.
> 
> Great quality item and it was delivered fast.


is your orig oem one in good condition,, I need a good one


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Passed my MOT


----------



## manikm

....fitted my bt hands free kit . The lower dash removal is a nightmare

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

manikm said:


> ....fitted my bt hands free kit . The lower dash removal is a nightmare
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


if you mean the drivers side below the steering column then I don't know why you say that,, I find it easy,, 5 mins,, ( well unless you are 6'5'' and weigh 16 stone )


----------



## Otley

Got round to fitting my spark plugs. 
It's a rats nest of irresponsibly under that top cover with all those pipes.


----------



## manikm

Im 6ft6 and 16.5stone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

manikm said:


> Im 6ft6 and 16.5stone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Take the drivers seat out, gives you better access


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Otley TT QS said:


> Got round to fitting my spark plugs.
> It's a rats nest of irresponsibly under that top cover with all those pipes.


Well they definately needed replacing!


----------



## Otley

Didn't they just. Still drove fine... No issues.


----------



## common fault

Fitted qs rear spoiler  
Excuse for an iPhone pic :? 









Thanks

D


----------



## J•RED

Fitted this


----------



## Mondo

...got all the bits I need before visiting Dean @ 4Rings to get it all fitted. 8)


----------



## phil5556

Today I fitted a cupholder 

And changed the temperature sensor to see if it would fix the over reading temperature gauge, it didn't. Dash off to BBA at some point.

Yesterday I fitted the Bluetooth kit to the standard head unit.


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> ...got all the bits I need before visiting Dean @ 4Rings to get it all fitted. 8)


Are you sure all the bits fit together


----------



## Pugwash69

Otley TT QS said:


> Got round to fitting my spark plugs.
> It's a rats nest of irresponsibly under that top cover with all those pipes.


I don't remember toilet rolls when I did mine?


----------



## Catman

Picked up my newly painted front grills, they are all now a lovely gloss black.
Tomorrow I fit them 8)


----------



## Otley

They're to put over my finger ends, then I don't break a nail... :lol:


----------



## Otley

Pugwash69 said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got round to fitting my spark plugs.
> It's a rats nest of irresponsibly under that top cover with all those pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember toilet rolls when I did mine?
Click to expand...

They're to put over my finger ends, then I don't break a nail... :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Matt B said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got all the bits I need before visiting Dean @ 4Rings to get it all fitted. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all the bits fit together
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Farmaggedon

Thought would add to this as quite productive  fitted a new MAF and finally got the car running how I expected it to all along and picked up a new set of wheels to replace my slightly tired old ones (will attempt to put before and after up tomorrow).


----------



## fishchicken

...finally got a tonneau cover online delivered for less than £60 

Only took 6 months


----------



## Skeee

fishchicken said:


> ...finally got a tonneau cover online delivered for less than £60
> 
> Only took 6 months


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Peeps asking over a ton on fleabay are taking the p!


----------



## ades tt 180

...I fitted my big brakes...









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fishchicken

Skeee said:


> fishchicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...finally got a tonneau cover online delivered for less than £60
> 
> Only took 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Peeps asking over a ton on fleabay are taking the p!
Click to expand...

Yeah it's ridiculous, some even £250*! I was pretty tempted to pay over the odds at one point, but I stuck by my principles and just waited and waited and got one for the price they should cost, Id have had one much sooner at a reasonable cost however most are cash on collection and hundreds of miles away.

My advice to anyone is just to wait until one comes up in your area!

(* that one had a "best offer" option, so I offered him £30 for the cheek) :lol:


----------



## Skeee

fishchicken said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishchicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...finally got a tonneau cover online delivered for less than £60
> 
> Only took 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Peeps asking over a ton on fleabay are taking the p!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's ridiculous, some even £250*! I was pretty tempted to pay over the odds at one point, but I stuck by my principles and just waited and waited and got one for the price they should cost, Id have had one much sooner at a reasonable cost however most are cash on collection and hundreds of miles away.
> 
> My advice to anyone is just to wait until one comes up in your area!
> 
> (* that one had a "best offer" option, so I offered him £30 for the cheek) :lol:
Click to expand...

 Not at all! The cheek is selling a car without it. :roll: 
_Even the dealer tried it on with me until I asked! Robbin Bar stewards! _


----------



## roddy

ades tt 180 said:


> ...I fitted my big brakes...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


4 pot brembo,, from boxster, seat ? what size discs,, size pad , overall weight , etc ??


----------



## Lollypop86

Fitted new LED number plate lights (see thank you thread) very happy indeed

J
Xx


----------



## FRAX

A while back I bought a polished charge pipe which I fitted.
Spent about an hour today removing the baffle from my old one which I will strip and make shiney and refit.
Bugger of a job, drilled all around the baffle and then burst out.
For anyone thinking of doing this you need to drill down quite a long way, full length of baffle the just burst it out.
Its cast so will burst easy.


----------



## roddy

excuse my ig (  ) but is that a before or after photo ?? :lol:


----------



## FRAX

After Roddy, the baffle restricts that space by about 1/2" all the way round and about 3" - 4" down.


----------



## ades tt 180

roddy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I fitted my big brakes...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pot brembo,, from boxster, seat ? what size discs,, size pad , overall weight , etc ??
Click to expand...

They're off a cupra r...312 discs off cupra also. Although they're the same size as a tt they are a little more offset outwards. Standard pagid pads and the wear sender just plugged straight in....not sure of the weight but they are a bit lighter than the ones I took off.


----------



## roddy

the pads will be standard for the caliper and I presume bigger than tt oem, and the brembos will be lighter than the cast oem ones,, so bigger and lighter,,,


----------



## roddy

off to do the rear BBK conversion,,,, wish me luck,, I am expecting some problem !


----------



## Paulj100

Just tiger sealed the V6 rear spoiler lip on. Not sure how long the sealant takes to completely set :?

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

A few hours to hold. Rock hard after a few days.


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> A few hours to hold. Rock hard after a few days.


Thanks Puggy. You'd think they would put it on the tube :?

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

I think I drove mine the day after. I even used tiger seal to bond some wood to brick last year and it's set solid.
You could always buy a bolt-on spoiler if in doubt


----------



## reece1591

Paulj100 said:


> Just tiger sealed the V6 rear spoiler lip on. Not sure how long the sealant takes to completely set :?
> 
> Paul


After about 3-4 hours it will be held on depending on outside temp but to go rock hard leave 24 hours


----------



## Paulj100

Pugwash69 said:


> I think I drove mine the day after. I even used tiger seal to bond some wood to brick last year and it's set solid.
> You could always buy a bolt-on spoiler if in doubt


Lol your ok Puggy I will stick with my V6 lip spoiler :wink:

Reece yes I will leave it overnight just to make sure as it's been a pretty cold day here. Left a bit of tiger seal on a bit of old cardboard so can check when that sets I will know my spoiler is done. Car is sorn anyway so no big deal but will be working on the car tomorrow. Looks great so far should have fitted one of these ages ago. Pics tomorrow on my progress thread if all goes well.

Paul

Paul


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Today I contemplated saving for a mortgage, then I came back on the TT forum .....


----------



## reece1591

It sets quicker when it's sticking something together rather then drying on its own I found but as ing as tape holding it on doesn't move when it's set it will not come off lol if anything the original will fall off before that does


----------



## Paulj100

reece1591 said:


> It sets quicker when it's sticking something together rather then drying on its own I found but as ing as tape holding it on doesn't move when it's set it will not come off lol if anything the original will fall off before that does


First time I've used Tiger seal a lot of guys on here have said how good it is so I thought worth a try, Currently the spoiler is being held on with bungee cords and tape! I will remove them in the morning and hope the lip dies not drop off! Lol.

Paul


----------



## reece1591

Few years back I had a saxo and fitted the full vtr kit to it and the front rear arches side skirts and door panel sections were all stuck on with tiger seal and non of the fell off stuck on for life lol


----------



## blz-8027

Washed it ,
going to clay it and polish it tomorrow










polished now , doesnt look much different ,but i know it has been done


----------



## roddy

has anyone ever mentioned " lowering and spacing ", :wink:


----------



## blz-8027

roddy said:


> has anyone ever mentioned " lowering and spacing ", :wink:


Is that aimed at me ?


----------



## roddy

just a whisper mate,,


----------



## blz-8027

On the jobs to do list


----------



## pete_slim

Left my car at the garage to be repaired. Having a complete overhaul by a German mechanic, to find the coolant leak..
New water pump, thermostat, head gasket and lower gasket changed.. Having new cambelt done too while he's in there although it doesn't need replacing yet, but has to be done when the engine is apart.

Oh this is gonna cost me a fortune!! 
What an expensive hobby.


----------



## Otley

blz-8027 said:


> On the jobs to do list


So is my pile of ironing.


----------



## blz-8027

Otley TT QS said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the jobs to do list
> 
> 
> 
> So is my pile of ironing.
Click to expand...

Well i,f it takes you as long to do the ironing,as its going to take me to get mine lowered , 
good luck


----------



## reece1591

Decided to sell my compomotives and go back to the original wheels as they look so good being spaced out and with the slight stretch tyre fitted was not expecting it lol

On the sad side will miss my compomotives wanted them for ages and only lasted 2-3 months lol but on the plus side means £400 to put back into the car in other ways


----------



## Otley

blz-8027 said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the jobs to do list
> 
> 
> 
> So is my pile of ironing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i,f it takes you as long to do the ironing,as its going to take me to get mine lowered ,
> good luck
Click to expand...

3 kids and a high maintenance 'current' wife = lots of ironing.


----------



## Paulj100

Finally Finished fitting my V6 lip spoiler. Man it was a pain to get it right but got there in the end :roll: 
Will post pics on my thread soon.

Paul


----------



## Rodf66

Took my lights apart to fit clear lenses


----------



## mullum

Rodf66 said:


> Took my lights apart to fit clear lenses


Did you take the bumper right off or just undo it a bit ?


----------



## Duggy

Ordered several silicone breather / vacuum pipes and some cooler running spark plugs 

John


----------



## Otley

Duggy said:


> Ordered several silicone breather / vacuum pipes and some cooler running spark plugs
> 
> John


That's just reminded me..... Cool Runnings.
Sanka......... You dead?
I think Friday will be movie night here.


----------



## alexi7

Today's work, stainless fixings, sat nav mount between vents , very happy.





Just like my A3 quattro only better.
Alex


----------



## Paulj100

Bought a polishing kit so I can do a better job polishing up my charge pipe.

Paul


----------



## FRAX

This turned up in the post today and will be fitted very soon. Forge 008......
Green spring fitted - hope this is correct for 240bhp QS


----------



## mstew

Over the last two days fitted a 4mo ARB and ATB's to samtl's car and also completely re-did his audio system so now it's properly nice and loud 8) defcons next time I get my hands on it and it's coming together nicely! WAK map is good too :roll:


----------



## Slackadder

...... I cleaned my flap.... :roll:

After ages the sight of the dirt was annoying - I couldn't read the pressures correctly.

I also cleaned the car (Meguirs 3 step) on the weekend - looks great but you can see all the chips and tiny little rust spots now (I mean tiny) - I am very fussy with sharp eyesight. It pays to keep the car dirty I reckon!

Anthony


----------



## Rodf66

mullum said:


> Rodf66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my lights apart to fit clear lenses
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the bumper right off or just undo it a bit ?
Click to expand...

No took it off didn't take long about 20 mins


----------



## roddy

fitted 1 (  ) rear BBK conversion.


----------



## Callum-TT

Today I received my show foam lance, snow foam and ordered my machine polisher 

getting real lol


----------



## Eadon

Callum-TT said:


> Today I received my show foam lance, snow foam and ordered my machine polisher
> 
> getting real lol


gets really real with a machine polisher  what did you go for in the end?


----------



## Duggy

Otley TT QS said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered several silicone breather / vacuum pipes and some cooler running spark plugs
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> That's just reminded me..... Cool Runnings.
> Sanka......... You dead?
> I think Friday will be movie night here.
Click to expand...

Yeah mon!


----------



## carpet3

Picked my car up (well, yesterday) and the auto electrician reckons he's nailed my airbag light issue. here's hoping he's right!


----------



## cavaye

removed all the rear trim to find the CCU intact... which is good and bad news... good because its intact, bad because I'm still trying to resolve my remote central locking issue.... arrghhhhh








During this I also found a cable taped down :/ Does anyone know what this is?









...reveived my replacement alarm... Hopefully this will sort out my central locking issue... I doubt it but it's my last thing to check before changing the batteries on the fobs...


----------



## TomQS

roddy said:


> fitted 1 (  ) rear BBK conversion.


Nice. What did that cost you and where from?


----------



## Pugwash69

I disconnected my failed aerial base out today and stuck a 20mm grommet in the hole until I sort out the radio issue.


----------



## Paulj100

Finished polishing my charge pipe. Turned out really well 8) 








Gota love Autosol metal polish great stuff.

Paul


----------



## Kyle18uk

roddy said:


> fitted 1 (  ) rear BBK conversion.


Nice! you going to be making any adapters to sell?

What size disks did you go for? did the handbrake cable stretch ok?


----------



## Kyle18uk

Made a start on re-painting my brakes!

Built a mini spray booth!



Primered!



And the paint for the top coat! had it mixed to Porsche red caliper specs and put in an aerosol! expensive but hopefully worth it!


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered several silicone breather / vacuum pipes and some cooler running spark plugs
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> That's just reminded me..... Cool Runnings.
> Sanka......... You dead?
> I think Friday will be movie night here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah mon!
Click to expand...

Few grams of ganja for a dome nut?

8)


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> That's just reminded me..... Cool Runnings.
> Sanka......... You dead?
> I think Friday will be movie night here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah mon!
Click to expand...

Few grams of ganja for a dome nut?

8)[/quote]

I'll swap it for my lucky egg... :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Hit a rabbit earlier, now I seem to have no washer fluid left :?

Looks like bumper off time :x

John


----------



## Mondo

Bummer, John. Hope the furry fecker didn't do too much damage. :?


----------



## mullum

If you remove the undertray you might just see and have access enough to reconnect the alien hose (if that's the issue). A lot easier than bumper off ;-)


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> If you remove the undertray you might just see and have access enough to reconnect the alien hose (if that's the issue). A lot easier than bumper off ;-)


It very much depends where it's popped or split mate.

It's very tight at the front since I fitted the FMIC, but if it's at the main connection point your suggestion will be the best 

Thanks

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bummer, John. Hope the furry fecker didn't do too much damage. :?


A few more scratches and a bit of blood on the lower section, but doesn't look cracked from the outside and FMIC is still keeping the temps down 

John


----------



## Jaylad

Changed oil and filter good old ECP :wink:


----------



## mstew

Spent £80 at TPS on odds and sods [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thirtytwopence

Tried to brim the tank for the first time, but ran out of money by they time I'd put 60 litres in...
How big are the tanks btw?


----------



## manikm

Got a full service. Haldex changed. Taxed and motd

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## philgibQS

Removed the wheels, cleaned them and applied a few coats of Finish Kare hi-temp wax to the alloys and front callipers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

thirtytwopence said:


> Tried to brim the tank for the first time, but ran out of money by they time I'd put 60 litres in...
> How big are the tanks btw?


About 62 or 63. Stories of how much people get in there vary.

You must have been on fumes?


----------



## JoTT

thirtytwopence said:


> Tried to brim the tank for the first time, but ran out of money by they time I'd put 60 litres in...
> How big are the tanks btw?


When fill mine up it costs about 58 quid not sure what that is in litres but as my fuel gauge doesn't work properly not sure what I have in when fuel light comes on as soon as light comes on my gauge decides to read completely empty :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

I opened the bonnet of the car we sorn'd about 6 years ago and stuck in the garage. I guess I'll be breaking this for parts then!


----------



## nicksttv6

got 4 new Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta fitted for M.O.T tuesday now skint  
nick.


----------



## Brendanb86

philgibQS said:


> Removed the wheels, cleaned them and applied a few coats of Finish Kare hi-temp wax to the alloys and front callipers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Red QS, best combo IMO, calipers look awesome.



Pugwash69 said:


> I opened the bonnet of the car we sorn'd about 6 years ago and stuck in the garage. I guess I'll be breaking this for parts then!


 :lol: :lol: You could try selling it as the world largest mouse cage


----------



## Mondo

Pugwash69 said:


> I opened the bonnet of the car we sorn'd about 6 years ago and stuck in the garage. I guess I'll be breaking this for parts then!


Bit of WD40 and she'll come up nice. :roll:


----------



## ades tt 180

Fitted my V6 valance. ..
Before. ..








After...









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaylad

Fitted front discs and pads,also fitted engine bay stainless screw kit and changed gear ring bolts for black :wink:


----------



## reece1591

Sold my compomotives so ordered myself some new 30mm rear spacers so my 25s can go on the front and can sell the 20s 

Also requested quote for custom cat back 

Money well spent I think


----------



## youboughtwhatatt

Today I resumed fixing things on the new car I repaired the passengers seat the tilt mech had come adrift and didn't lock properly so had a really noisy wobble and tightened the arms on the centre arm rest then I cleaned the inside - and fitted the tonau cover for the first time - just need to clean the leather now and arrange to have the boot lid resprayed. Took it down
the road now so much quiter


----------



## FRAX

Removed my Forge splitter R and fitted a Forge DV008


----------



## P2DJX

Booked my car in with my mechanic next week to get both front wheel bearings replaced before the noises drive me to buy a can , some petrol and a match. If this doesn't fix the noise I will scream and scream and scream and scream.


----------



## Catman

Fitted my glossy new 3 bar grill and lower grills, have the scratches and blood stains to prove that you can do this without removing bumper  
[album][/album]
Tomorrow I fit my bling bling fixings to the engine bay 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

TT passed MoT with flying colours 

Changed garage, and it was nice to be able to watch them do it for a change (albeit from a short distance). Didn't see them check the aliens (they work, but one sprays a bit weak, so a concern), and as the weather was nice I had the windows down so no advisory on the dark tints this time. 8)


----------



## ades tt 180

...fitted my phenolic spacer. Not too bad a job...took about an hour..shouldn't lose any ponies when the weather gets hot!  
While I had the spanners out I managed to push my exhaust into the joining sleeve a little more so the tail pipes don't stick out so much. I also re-bled my brembo's. ..nearly went through the bloody windscreen when I tested them out! :lol: 
A very productive weekend.


----------



## Callum-TT

ades tt 180 said:


> ...fitted my phenolic spacer. Not too bad a job...took about an hour..shouldn't lose any ponies when the weather gets hot!
> While I had the spanners out I managed to push my exhaust into the joining sleeve a little more so the tail pipes don't stick out so much. I also re-bled my brembo's. ..nearly went through the bloody windscreen when I tested them out! :lol:
> A very productive weekend.


Did you do anything with the hoses under the manifold?

Also any issues with the injectors?

Doing mine this week


----------



## mstew

same if I get time, wire tuck and a quick polish for me too!


----------



## ades tt 180

Didn't touch the hoses under the mani...I only undid the bolts and lifted it just enough to get the spacer in. The injectors just pull out of their seats and just push back in.


----------



## barton TT

Today i gave mine a good clean and polish after winter.


----------



## John-H

So did I


----------



## tonksy26

Added this to to Audi fleet on the drive, stunning to drive and surprisingly nippy for a 1.4, a nice 122bhp I think.

Loving it so far whilst the TT is off the road.


----------



## FRAX

Fitted an ipod conection to my head unit which lets me still use the 6 CD changer or the ipod - bought from a nice forum member ( XCarLink )


----------



## ades tt 180

...had a tussle with an 04 plate r32 golf with a big bore on it...stayed with it on a straight bit of road...Exactly the same power wise...well chuffed!...anyone else had a play with one and how did you do?


----------



## Paulj100

barton TT said:


> Today i gave mine a good clean and polish after winter.


Like the way the chrome mirrors matches with the alloys and grill trim. nice touch 8)

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Drove mine alllllllll the way back from Cornwall with no hiccups

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Kyle18uk said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted 1 (  ) rear BBK conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! you going to be making any adapters to sell?
> 
> What size disks did you go for? did the handbrake cable stretch ok?
Click to expand...

sorry so long to reply.........I can make you adaptors or give you measurements you can make your own, or get them made,,really very easy,,,,306mm disc, tho could have been bigger tho would start to look odd and need bigger calipers,,, hand brake pulled throo no prob with 1.5" cut off outer section . ( for more see " Brake again " post )


----------



## forest

Unplugged her from the winter life support system and had a quick spin with the roof off, happy days


----------



## glmec

Had a go with Bilt Hamber clay and then some Meguiars quick spray wax. Also put some stickers on about 6 months ago and fully expected em to fall off in no time but they still stuck firm, pretty subtle and I think im going to leave em on.


----------



## Lollypop86

Have her a well deserved wash after being covered in crap/dust whilst in Cornwall!

https://m.facebook.com/Lollypop22/albums/10151960133565766/

J
Xx


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> Have her a well deserved wash after being covered in crap/dust whilst in Cornwall!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Lollypop22/albums/10151960133565766/
> 
> J
> Xx


Liking the new signature banner. Congratulations Jess 

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Aww thankies 

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

...got rid of the worst of the stains from the gimp suit. The rest just add character.










:roll:


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> ...got rid of the worst of the stains from the gimp suit. The rest just add character.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


You have mentioned a gimp suit on three different threads now Raymond , I'm worried for you..


----------



## Mondo

I'd be more worried for yourself, Neil. I think James might have his eye on you... 

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

neilc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got rid of the worst of the stains from the gimp suit. The rest just add character.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You have mentioned a gimp suit on three different threads now Raymond , I'm worried for you..
Click to expand...

+1 and amen to that lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have mentioned a gimp suit on three different threads now Raymond, I'm worried for you..
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and amen to that lol
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

 I'm concerned about both you two that you were knowledgeable enough about gimp suits to be worried. :roll:

_I had to google it! And before tea too_! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Tomm

FRAX said:


> Removed my Forge splitter R and fitted a Forge DV008


What made you change from the R to the 008?

I love my R


----------



## Mondo

Skeee said:


> ...I had to google it! ...


Really? Not seen, 'Pulp Fiction'? TBH it's the first time I heard the expression.

:roll:

And in keeping with the thread...

..got word the old girl passed her MOT with mostly flying colours - all bar the front tyres which just got an advisory. Which I kinda knew about. So I pick her up tomorrow!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Plus I now have Badger Bill's exhaust manifold on, a lovely big 3" SFS TIP on, a Sachs organic clutch (_avec _new OEM dual-mass flywheel) and the Powerflex rear ARB bushes that split  have been replaced with, er, replacement ones.

Happy days. 

But not cheap ones.


----------



## FRAX

Well its a long story but I had an ESP light comming on when I booted the car and the R was the only thing I had fitted.
Decided to buy a 008 and see if that made any ods but sadly no.
I do think I never had the R set up correctly though - did muck about with it but was putting more tension on the spring - should have been less.
Anyway I will just keep the 008 now.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got rid of the worst of the stains from the gimp suit. The rest just add character.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You have mentioned a gimp suit on three different threads now Raymond , I'm worried for you..
Click to expand...

I can confirm that Mondo does not enjoy a good Gimp suit induced whipping...He got one last year at RR. And he cried all the way home.. :wink:

Sorry couldn't resist ,and have a limited time this month until my cheek Mondo time runs out. Next year i will be back, gona be fun.

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

Mondo said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I had to google it! ...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Not seen, 'Pulp Fiction'? TBH it's the first time I heard the expression.
> :roll: .......................................
Click to expand...

 Yeah really! In fact, "Pulp Fiction" did appear in one of the returns on the list.
_I have seen it but that was two decades ago! I have more interesting memories from the mid nineties!_  



FRAX said:


> Well its a long story but I had an ESP light comming on when I booted the car and the R was the only thing I had fitted.
> Decided to buy a 008 and see if that made any ods but sadly no.
> I do think I never had the R set up correctly though - did muck about with it but was putting more tension on the spring - should have been less.
> Anyway I will just keep the 008 now.


 _I have replied to your thread. _


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> I can confirm that *I do* not enjoy a good Gimp suit induced whipping...*I* got one *the year before* at RR...


1:1 remember, D? Would have been much closer last year if whatever-went-wrong-on-the-rollers hadn't happened. I was down a good 20bhp. V. strange, that; was fearing the worst when Wak sidled over and said, 'You seem to be smoking a bit there'.  But, IIRC, it didn't stop the three of us having a good time driving back. 

I blame that hooligan in whiTTe.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that *I do* not enjoy a good Gimp suit induced whipping...*I* got one *the year before* at RR...
> 
> 
> 
> 1:1 remember, D? Would have been much closer last year if whatever-went-wrong-on-the-rollers hadn't happened. I was down a good 20bhp. V. strange, that; was fearing the worst when Wak sidled over and said, 'You seem to be smoking a bit there'.  But, IIRC, it didn't stop the three of us having a good time driving back.
> 
> I blame that hooligan in whiTTe.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Its the year of the Mondomobile.. :wink: Enjoy this year...Cause in terminator style, "i will be back"..lol.

"When Wak speaks the whole world goes silent" His greatness and "guru'ness" is something to behold. 

Damien.


----------



## corrado1.8t

treated the tt to a new set of bridgestone potenzas today and threw in a set of bilstein arb's. makes a huge difference to the car. nearside one was a bit tricky, new stanley long nose vice grips required !


----------



## Kyle18uk

Finally finished one caliper! started on the other today aswell, got it booked in next week to put them on! cant wait


----------



## reece1591

Custom spacers, New splitter (not cupra r), New headlight bulbs, New center caps, forge yellow dv spring, New boost pipe clamps and couple other small bits all ordered for the tt

Do I push boat and go Decat aswell hmmmm


----------



## Paulj100

reece1591 said:


> Custom spacers, New splitter (not cupra r), New headlight bulbs, New center caps, forge yellow dv spring, New boost pipe clamps and couple other small bits all ordered for the tt
> 
> Do I push boat and go Decat aswell hmmmm


Mate pics pics PICS! 

Paul


----------



## roddy

what splitter


----------



## reece1591

roddy said:


> what splitter


Will post pics and details once it is here and fitted should arrive Thursday and will go straight on


----------



## roddy

reece1591 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> what splitter
> 
> 
> 
> Will post pics and details once it is here and fitted should arrive Thursday and will go straight on
Click to expand...

  ,, 8)


----------



## roddy

Kyle18uk said:


> Finally finished one caliper! started on the other today aswell, got it booked in next week to put them on! cant wait


what size disc are you using,,,,,,,,,,,,, be prepared,, these will make a substancial difference to you r braking, and the brake balance,, you will not be content until you have done a RearBBK


----------



## Mondo

...got my girl back from 4Rings!


----------



## mullum

Mondo, would you get 4Rings to do things like fitting suspension, downpipe and sports cats ? Or more for service stuff ?


----------



## Mondo

Everything, Stephen. I trust them implicitly with my car. Heavy duty stuff like that you'd probably need to go to them (well, maybe not suspension) but exhaust work can be time-consuming so needs time and space to do.


----------



## nicksttv6

had TT m.o.t PASSED 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

nick.


----------



## Pugwash69

FItted a plug-in adapter kit for auto sidelight/headlights and welcome home lights. See this thread for details:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=585993

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Very pleased as the "welcome home" works off the light sensor much better than my homebrew attempt.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Everything, Stephen. I trust them implicitly with my car. Heavy duty stuff like that you'd probably need to go to them (well, maybe not suspension) but exhaust work can be time-consuming so needs time and space to do.


Oh wow..Must be like 12 christmas's into one Mondo... I want a full write up on the new developments please.. :wink: When is she going for a map tweak?  I am on a mission to go the same way very soon..Just need to choose my hybrid wisely.  I am "doing a John don Duggy" at the moment collecting joyful tuning bits when the pennies allow.

Damien.


----------



## oldguy

Taxed the car for 6 months.....

Out of Hibernation !!!!


----------



## Mondo

D, the map tweaks are in a week or two. Just going gently on her for the moment. Will be good to see how the mani changes things.

Let me know how you get on with a hybrid
I know you've got your eye on a BBT one. I'm just happy that damn adapter has gone!


----------



## X5TUU

Was told my TT is 99% certain of being a total loss on the insurance claim ...


----------



## Topcat010867

smiling to myself that the bloke from Halfords who changed my brake light bulb yesterday got soaking wet. Would have done it myself but as it was pissing down it was well worth £3.99 to see him get a soaking instead. :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

am I impressed ?? no :?


----------



## smithtt

Bought a brand new v6 bumper and qs 3 bar from Audi for £800


----------



## Matt B

Fitted a new voltage regulator - got 14.3v back at idle now


----------



## roddy

smithtt said:


> Bought a brand new v6 bumper and qs 3 bar from Audi for £800


 8)


----------



## Otley

Topcat010867 said:


> smiling to myself that the bloke from Halfords who changed my brake light bulb yesterday got soaking wet. Would have done it myself but as it was pissing down it was well worth £3.99 to see him get a soaking instead. :lol: :lol:


Lazy sod.


----------



## Mondo

...convinced myself the TIP is OK. Routed the DV hose back under the TIP as God (and Wak; is that the same person?  ) intended, gave her a bit of a wipe down and swapped the dirty BMC twin air filter for a nice clean one:









Got the plugs to change some time, so she's as good as she can be for a map fettle and the RR day.

Duggy, D; I'm comin' for ya. :twisted:


----------



## reece1591

Gave the car a quick clean as I got round to fitting my new splitter only to have fitted it wrong way round so got to order another one now :-(

Also noticed I scuffed my front bumper quite bad underneath on speed bump getting to paint shop when collecting paint to refurb the wheels Thursday but on plus side the splitter hides 90% of it 



Will upload better pic of how new splitter sits when new one arrives next week


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Yay


----------



## Pugwash69

reece1591 said:


> Also noticed I scuffed my front bumper quite bad underneath on speed bump getting to paint shop when collecting paint to refurb the wheels Thursday but on plus side the splitter hides 90% of it


Mine was also really badly scuffed, and mine is pre-facelift on long springs!


----------



## NWDSdaz

reece1591 said:


> Gave the car a quick clean as I got round to fitting my new splitter only to have fitted it wrong way round so got to order another one now :-(
> 
> Also noticed I scuffed my front bumper quite bad underneath on speed bump getting to paint shop when collecting paint to refurb the wheels Thursday but on plus side the splitter hides 90% of it
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload better pic of how new splitter sits when new one arrives next week


 Is tht a EZ lip splitter?been looking at these for a while!


----------



## Pugwash69

I washed my car again today. It was covered in dirt again. It was only two days ago since the previous wash. When I parked up at King's Lynn B&Q most other cars there were also dirty like mine had been.
I did see a demin blue TT there too.


----------



## common fault

Fitted coilovers!! Much better now 










Thanks

D


----------



## mullum

Which coilovers ?


----------



## Topcat010867

Otley TT QS said:


> Topcat010867 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smiling to myself that the bloke from Halfords who changed my brake light bulb yesterday got soaking wet. Would have done it myself but as it was pissing down it was well worth £3.99 to see him get a soaking instead. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy sod.
Click to expand...

Hey I`m helping to keep people in work, I did need to advise him on what he had to do though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## common fault

mullum said:


> Which coilovers ?


Ap's pal

Ta
D


----------



## roddy

Topcat010867 said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat010867 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smiling to myself that the bloke from Halfords who changed my brake light bulb yesterday got soaking wet. Would have done it myself but as it was pissing down it was well worth £3.99 to see him get a soaking instead. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy sod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I`m helping to keep people in work, I did need to advise him on what he had to do though. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I am surprised the poor lad didn't advise you on just what you could do,, in two simple words [smiley=bomb.gif] ,, I guess the poor lad had to contain him self for the sake of his job even in the face of such crassness :wink:


----------



## reece1591

NWDSdaz said:


> Is tht a EZ lip splitter?been looking at these for a while!


It's a rhino splitter similar to the ez but different material I believe


----------



## JoTT

Did nothing !!! 
Car has half the Sahara desert on it  
With moving house where r my priorities house or car ??
Car can wait till 2moz then I take her for a clean lol


----------



## Pot Of Jam

JoTT said:


> Did nothing !!!
> Car has half the Sahara desert on it
> With moving house where r my priorities house or car ??
> Car can wait till 2moz then I take her for a clean lol


So that's where the other half went then...


----------



## Kyle18uk

Made a few small changes-


----------



## Cliffwah

Changed front grille to a badge less honeycombe one, now my arm is killing me!


----------



## Otley

Did you trap it?


----------



## firediamonduk

Spent the morning giving the TT a proper clean. Just meeds a good polish now to bring the paintwork up. Looking a bit dull at the mo 










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Today I.... Just had a blast down the country lanes put a smile on my face after a s#!t day at work


----------



## reece1591

Picked myself up a Apr 3" cat back so the car will make some noise can't wait to fit it will order a reducer later and happy days


----------



## X5TUU

took a couple of cars for test drives ... one mk1 3.2 V6 TT, one RS4, one RS6 and one 997 C4S ... as you can tell I have no idea what i want lol


----------



## roddy

so you can have the 3 audi s for the price of one Porsche,,,mmm , tough decision !


----------



## X5TUU

roddy said:


> so you can have the 3 audi s for the price of one Porsche,,,mmm , tough decision !


I wish, the RS's were mid 20's each and the 997 was an 08 plate at a shade over 30k ... its the ongoing costs I need to fully assess and don't know about daily driver usage either, totally up in the air lol


----------



## droopsnoot

Yesterday, the dash stopped working - no speedo, tacho, fuel and temp gauges, but the DIS and date/time / mileage displays all worked. Very depressed, could do without a few hundred quid needing to be spent, and had to drive home from Llangollen with no idea of how fast I was going through the frequently-changing speed limits, new 40 and 30 areas.

This morning, having read on here about the fuses, removed fuse 11 - nothing wrong with it - put it back - still no dash. Removed fuse 15 - nothing wrong with it - put it back - hurrah! All working again, though it's forgotten the time.

So by way of a reward, I washed the car.


----------



## roddy

phewww !!!!!!!! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## sexytt

Took my new TTR to East Anglian meet. Enjoyed good company, great food and an hour long blast down the A47 racing a Porsche Boxster!!!! Little did they know my new TTR is a wolf in sheeps clothing having been stage 2 remapped and simoto induction kit s**t off a shovel  Lois


----------



## Paulj100

Found out today the misses will not fit in a pole position 

Paul


----------



## roddy

Paulj100 said:


> Found out today the misses will not fit in a pole position
> 
> Paul


does she have a sister..


----------



## Paulj100

Lol if she did I wouldn't need coilovers to get it lower! 

Paul


----------



## reece1591

Paulj100 said:


> Found out today the misses will not fit in a pole position
> 
> Paul


Divorce?


----------



## roddy

that's dreadful to suggest that mate,, do you not have any concern for his, or her feelings,, cant you realise that he may care about her, respect and heaven forbid may even love the girl,,,,,,,,,,, he can at least put her on a strict diet for a few weeks and give her a chance before getting shot of her !!


----------



## Paulj100

reece1591 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found out today the misses will not fit in a pole position
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Divorce?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: [smiley=book2.gif]

Paul


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a black push button and LCD voltmeter for the battery cover. Looks simple enough... :?


----------



## justinjgy

sexytt said:


> Took my new TTR to East Anglian meet. Enjoyed good company, great food and an hour long blast down the A47 racing a Porsche Boxster!!!! Little did they know my new TTR is a wolf in sheeps clothing having been stage 2 remapped and simoto induction kit s**t off a shovel  Lois


who owns the blue QS it looks amazing ?
I have the same car in that colour but yours looks so good lol.

Is it standard ??

Justin.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Went to the TT shop Saturday morning to enquire about a QS front bumper and was told they're basically £800 from Audi, unpainted, without grills and mounts, and rarely come up second-hand (the TT Shop _DO_ run a waiting list of people waiting for second-hand bumpers, but it's a loooong list and they break 3.2/QSs very rarely). It's not often I leave the TT Shop down hearted, but I did that day&#8230;

So, doing a little Ebay search this afternoon and thought I'd change a few of my saved search terms (as not much was turning up in alerts) and this appears under 'Audi Tt v6 Front Bumper'

Put up Saturday afternoon for 28 days, with only three pictures from the front and sides, but very reasonably priced, quite local to me, and only five watchers. WATCHERS?!? Bloody Hell - at the price the guy was asking for it I thought people would be biting his arm off to buy it.

So bought and paid for it straight away, few email exchanges, and went and picked it up a couple of hours later. Looked in perfect condition save for a few minor scratches - Aliens, the proper side mounts, metal bar for the top of the slam panel, the lot - all perfect. The chap was a little surprised when I told him what they normal go for  , but apparently he got back what he paid for it, so everyone happy.

Got it home in the family Focus, hosed down to get the crap off the back, and this is what I'm left with - feeling over the moon doesn't come close 

Only need to get it resprayed from Mauritius- to Moro-Blue and jobs a good 'un 8)


----------



## Kyle18uk

Still not that cheap tho at £675! I was one of the watchers lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

True, but given its in perfect condition with no cracks or repairs, and all the bits are included I thought it worth it.

The chap said he had more enquiries about his exhaust than he did for this.


----------



## Eadon

Never realised the mechanicals of the aliens were so large!!

And (over the weekend) I got..



Pressed plates 

Who's running them and how are you fixing them?

Jon


----------



## X5TUU

Eadon said:


> And (over the weekend) I got..
> 
> 
> 
> Pressed plates
> 
> Who's running them and how are you fixing them?
> 
> Jon


I used to run them, but as with all my private plate I use self adhesive hook and loop (Velcro) tape so I can take the plates off with ease to wash and wax the car, without the end to drill them ... I don't run pressed plates anymore as they started to bend and warp but this shouldn't happen if not removing them for car cleaning


----------



## reece1591

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Went to the TT shop Saturday morning to enquire about a QS front bumper and was told they're basically £800 from Audi, unpainted, without grills and mounts, and rarely come up second-hand (the TT Shop _DO_ run a waiting list of people waiting for second-hand bumpers, but it's a loooong list and they break 3.2/QSs very rarely). It's not often I leave the TT Shop down hearted, but I did that day&#8230;
> 
> So, doing a little Ebay search this afternoon and thought I'd change a few of my saved search terms (as not much was turning up in alerts) and this appears under 'Audi Tt v6 Front Bumper'
> 
> Put up Saturday afternoon for 28 days, with only three pictures from the front and sides, but very reasonably priced, quite local to me, and only five watchers. WATCHERS?!? Bloody Hell - at the price the guy was asking for it I thought people would be biting his arm off to buy it.
> 
> So bought and paid for it straight away, few email exchanges, and went and picked it up a couple of hours later. Looked in perfect condition save for a few minor scratches - Aliens, the proper side mounts, metal bar for the top of the slam panel, the lot - all perfect. The chap was a little surprised when I told him what they normal go for  , but apparently he got back what he paid for it, so everyone happy.
> 
> Got it home in the family Focus, hosed down to get the crap off the back, and this is what I'm left with - feeling over the moon doesn't come close
> 
> Only need to get it resprayed from Mauritius- to Moro-Blue and jobs a good 'un 8)


So you was the buyer lol I purchased the Apr exhaust off the same person collected it about 1pm yesterday and he said he just sold the bumper lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

reece1591 said:


> So you was the buyer lol I purchased the Apr exhaust off the same person collected it about 1pm yesterday and he said he just sold the bumper lol


Yes indeedy - well chuffed.

Enjoy the exhaust - Rob said it was VERY LOUD. [smiley=dude.gif] Should be quite impressive in a Roadster.


----------



## J•RED

Eadon said:


> Never realised the mechanicals of the aliens were so large!!
> 
> And (over the weekend) I got..
> 
> 
> 
> Pressed plates
> 
> Who's running them and how are you fixing them?
> 
> Jon


Fixed into plate surrounds with doublesided foam tape, plate surrounds are screwed onto bumper.


----------



## Lowfoon

Eadon said:


> Never realised the mechanicals of the aliens were so large!!
> 
> And (over the weekend) I got..
> 
> 
> 
> Pressed plates
> 
> Who's running them and how are you fixing them?
> 
> Jon


Where are these ones from?


----------



## Eadon

North wield market mate, there are 2 guys doing number plates there. I went to the one with the bigger set up (and cheaper prices!) got them for £30


----------



## reece1591

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you was the buyer lol I purchased the Apr exhaust off the same person collected it about 1pm yesterday and he said he just sold the bumper lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy - well chuffed.
> 
> Enjoy the exhaust - Rob said it was VERY LOUD. [smiley=dude.gif] Should be quite impressive in a Roadster.
Click to expand...

yeah did say it was loud but he was running it with the 3" decat downpipe so pretty sure that helped with the noise will be bolted to standard on my car

still be loud i bet but not worried to much as when i do 3" downpipe will just put a silencer in place of where the cat should have been which will quiet it down abit

cant wait for reducer to arrive so i can fit it and go hunt for tunnels lol

looks much better now cleaned up, needs another polish to get spotless will have another go tomo


----------



## spraggy117

Yesterday i... Spanked a 230bhp mk5 golf gti, mk6 golf gtd, mk5 golf gti revo tuned 270bhp

Aaaalllll in my 225 STOCK tt   they couldnt catch the AWD start!!


----------



## Mondo

...did a little bit of maths, and discovered my next mod (voltmeter & button on the battery cover) in relation to my last mod (B5 mani etc) is about 0.3% of the cost. Or, a fiver vs. £1,500. :?


----------



## MO-TT

Today I......

Got an OBD remap, so impressed with it...the difference is unreal!

I did the famous wak box mod (not many holes)

And a couple days ago I fitted a pipercross panel filter

My TT sounds and feels amazing I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU

Have had confirmation of my Total Loss on the TT by the insurer, and started wrangling over prices with them ... Oh the joys

On the positive side of things, I saw a 3.2 v6 convertible on an 06 in Dakar Bronze (which I believe is mega mega rare) at a local vehicle auction house, so may chance my arm with a bid or 3 for it


----------



## Eadon

Very rare!

Not even listed in the TT brochure as an option 

Post up how you get on with that!


----------



## alexi7

Changed my oil, just to be sure, lovely Quantum, cleaned my seats too.


----------



## X5TUU

Eadon said:


> Very rare!
> 
> Not even listed in the TT brochure as an option
> 
> Post up how you get on with that!


This is the colour

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## philgibQS

X5TUU said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very rare!
> 
> Not even listed in the TT brochure as an option
> 
> Post up how you get on with that!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the colour
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
Click to expand...

That's expensive !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> ...did a little bit of maths, and discovered my next mod (voltmeter & button on the battery cover) in relation to my last mod (B5 mani etc) is about 0.3% of the cost. Or, a fiver vs. £1,500. :?


Mmmmm 1500 is very expensive for a manifold..........unless...mmmmm :?

:roll: :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...did a little bit of maths, and discovered my next mod (voltmeter & button on the battery cover) in relation to my last mod (B5 mani etc) is about 0.3% of the cost. Or, a fiver vs. £1,500. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm 1500 is very expensive for a manifold..........unless...mmmmm :?
> 
> :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

£400 on manifold and £1100 on nordlocks to keep it on with!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Solid gold Nordlocks, with diamanté VAGjazzle adornment. :wink:

Mani was 300, coating another 300, TIP another hundred or so, fitting another 500-600... it soon adds up


----------



## Lollypop86

changed no. 4 fuse and away we go 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

changed no. 4 fuse and away we go 

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I owned ebay. 8) I had my eye on 6 or 7 auctions for the same headunit and got the third one in the last 3 seconds.


----------



## mullum

I drove to 4Rings and back - a 3 hour round trip !
New downpipe and sports cat, r32 front arb, powerflex yellow dogbone mount, Apex springs, new OEM DV, new gear linkage cable ends & reset - all fitted at last  
Was sold the wrong 3" TIP for my engine so unfortunately couldn't get that done today.


----------



## v8rumbler

X5TUU said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very rare!
> 
> Not even listed in the TT brochure as an option
> 
> Post up how you get on with that!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the colour
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
Click to expand...

good colour but too expensive


----------



## NickG

mullum said:


> I drove to 4Rings and back - a 3 hour round trip !
> New downpipe and sports cat, r32 front arb, powerflex yellow dogbone mount, Apex springs, new OEM DV, new gear linkage cable ends & reset - all fitted at last
> Was sold the wrong 3" TIP for my engine so unfortunately couldn't get that done today.


Good work!!  How are you liking the 40mm drop?


----------



## mullum

Well I've gone from what was essentially somewhere between a 15-25mm drop (from prefacelift). So more or less a facelift height. The difference is subtle at this point, hopefully they'll settle a bit.
I've done a seat delete in my car so that may well raise the height by a few mm over other coupes on Apex.
I always joke that having a debadged spoilerless tailgate must make a big difference too :lol:

The TIP is looking as though it's not going to happen as I'd need to find all of the hoses and clamps to modify my engine bay layout to accommodate the sfs 3". Badger 5 are out of stock of the kit in black and I don't want blue hoses in my engine bay.


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> I drove to 4Rings and back - a 3 hour round trip !
> New downpipe and sports cat, r32 front arb, powerflex yellow dogbone mount, Apex springs, new OEM DV, new gear linkage cable ends & reset - all fitted at last
> Was sold the wrong 3" TIP for my engine so unfortunately couldn't get that done today.


so with the downpipe done whens stage 2 happening ??

does the r32 arb and dogmount make much difference?


----------



## mullum

reece1591 said:


> so with the downpipe done whens stage 2 happening ??


Plan is for the 19th but there are a couple of obstacles - the TIP (early APX) and getting hold of some injectors by that date.
It's worth noting that my downpipe and sports cats are the cheap eBay ones - not the 3" relentless or one of the other well known brands. The best bit is they went on without issue ! It'll be interesting to see how they fair in a map, particularly torque wise in the rev range.



reece1591 said:


> does the r32 arb and dogmount make much difference?


Yes, where the gearbox/engine used to move a bit between shifts it's now much more solid. The arb (combined with the earlier fitted r32 rear) has also helped with the overall solidity but I've yet to fully exploit it. I was too tired on the way home to get stuck in.


----------



## reece1591

mullum said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so with the downpipe done whens stage 2 happening ??
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is for the 19th but there are a couple of obstacles - the TIP (early APX) and getting hold of some injectors by that date.
> It's worth noting that my downpipe and sports cats are the cheap eBay ones - not the 3" relentless or one of the other well known brands. The best bit is they went on without issue ! It'll be interesting to see how they fair in a map, particularly torque wise in the rev range.
> 
> 
> 
> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does the r32 arb and dogmount make much difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, where the gearbox/engine used to move a bit between shifts it's now much more solid. The arb (combined with the earlier fitted r32 rear) has also helped with the overall solidity but I've yet to fully exploit it. I was too tired on the way home to get stuck in.
Click to expand...

yeah will be interesting to see what the downpipe does i need a 3" to match my 3" apr cat back but cant be arsed with the fitment issues on the relentless ones so will be doing the work myself.

dogbone for me then been looking to get one just on the list of things atm list is currently bigger than wallet


----------



## mstew

Not car related but on monday I traded in my old iphone 4s for a nexus 3 and then again today for a nexus 5 8) couldn't be happier!

Now to get this Torque app :twisted:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Not TT related (directly), but got a letter in the post from my old pension company (Abbey Life) saying when I transferred my pension to another pension provider (from an Abbey Life 'zombie' fund to a more actively managed fund from the new company) they'd undervalued the transfer value and were going to send me a check in the post for the extra ££££s.

Which will go nicely towards getting my new V6 front bumper sprayed up and quite a few other bits touched up on the car 
With this string of luck I'm definitely buying a lottery ticket for Friday [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

drove to work....roof down....be that wya on the way home 

J
xx


----------



## TTQS240

Looked at the front grill removal to sort out the one not working horn and ordered my wheel paint and primer. :lol:


----------



## X5TUU

refused my first offer from the insurance of £3.5k ... ruled out 1 of my car options and poss a 2nd as well ...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

ordered this

http://www.awesomegti.com/ecs-tuning-1- ... ersion-kit

and this

http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/neuspee ... it-neu-318

and this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351039361672? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## VWBOY

today i had my first drive of a mark 2 it was only the tdi sline model and i can safely say i wont be swapping my 225 for one of them any time soon  it was quick but no where near the top end power i got ,plus the redline on it seems too low hit the limiter several times :lol:, gotta say tho it seems to ride smother and handle better too plus the exhaust sounds lovely when you push it ,sorta drowns out the diesel engine which is not the quietest diesel by a long way i also like the fact that i could rest my arm on the door nicely without having my head on the ceiling like mine :lol: oh and its got a better stereo sat nav thing but i still wouldnt swap it for mine

cheers james

p.s its also still got the weird 1st gear to 2nd feeling notchy etc


----------



## Mondo

fixitagaintomoz said:


> ordered this
> 
> http://www.awesomegti.com/ecs-tuning-1- ... ersion-kit
> 
> ...


 :evil:

Dead jealous. Expect pics once fitted. What combo you go for?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mondo said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ordered this
> 
> http://www.awesomegti.com/ecs-tuning-1- ... ersion-kit
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:
> 
> Dead jealous. Expect pics once fitted. What combo you go for?
Click to expand...

black spacer and red packs

the red wont really go with anything, but my plan will be for the whole bay to be black, but with these standing out 

just means changing the TIP and the turbo to charge pipe as they are blue and red!


----------



## Hibbsy

Finally fitted my xcarlink. It took far longer than the quoted 20 minutes, but I'm impressed. Finished off with a new Brodit mobile phone holder!


----------



## Cliffwah

Today I cut down my double cupholder into a single one, now sits nicely behind my new armrest.  
Used this guide, nice and easy.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int58.shtml


----------



## Ruscle

Fitted my numberplate lights from mullum 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeplease

carbon vinyl wrapped my wingmirrors, absolute pita to do  
just a temporary measure though until i get them carbon skinned later this month


----------



## Paulj100

Ruscle said:


> Fitted my numberplate lights from mullum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


  Jeez that's bright!

Paul


----------



## mullum

Didn't you buy some from me Paul ? Or was that sidelights ?
They're not too bright, just photos at night tend to overexpose slightly.


----------



## Paulj100

mullum said:


> Didn't you buy some from me Paul ? Or was that sidelights ?
> They're not too bright, just photos at night tend to overexpose slightly.


Yes I bought the reg plate bulbs from you Stephen and very happy with them as it gives it a nice modern look 8)

Not as bright as the pic above but as you say night pics do tend to overexpose. Only trouble is now my reg plate lights looks Soooo good they show the others lights up. 

Paul


----------



## mullum

Well you know where I am ;-)
I currently have stock of the coupe and roadster map lights. I also have a new bulb - the rear reverse/fog light in superbright LED. Available individually or as a pair. I'll be putting up a listing in the marketplace soon.


----------



## Ruscle

Paulj100 said:


> Ruscle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my numberplate lights from mullum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez that's bright!
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

I didn't think they would illuminate the whole street hehe ! I love them but like you say the other lights look dull now ha!

Cant wait to see what my sidelights will be like !


----------



## Paulj100

I already have the front led side lights and are very good compared to the original bulbs so highly recommend them.

I would like to know if there Is an upgrade on the rear night lights?

Paul


----------



## Eadon

Those number plate LEDs posted above look very very bright! Even my night pictures don't look that bright, you got rid of the lenses? :lol:

And Paul I believe there is, sure Jess fitted them.


----------



## Ruscle

Paulj100 said:


> I already have the front led side lights and are very good compared to the original bulbs so highly recommend them.
> 
> I would like to know if there Is an upgrade on the rear night lights?
> 
> Paul


wahoo cant wait to fit mine then 

Yeah i want to know if there is any rear light upgrades too !



Eadon said:


> Those number plate LEDs posted above look very very bright! Even my night pictures don't look that bright, you got rid of the lenses? :lol:
> 
> And Paul I believe there is, sure Jess fitted them.


I did give the lenses and good old clean


----------



## Paulj100

Eadon said:


> Those number plate LEDs posted above look very very bright! Even my night pictures don't look that bright, you got rid of the lenses? :lol:
> 
> And Paul I believe there is, sure Jess fitted them.


Lol after seeing that pic of the rear reg lights I went out and checked mine :roll: but as mentioned now feel the rear night lights could do with upgrade but I realise they can't be to bright due to laws.

One thing I did do while the bulb connector was out was put some wax around the cut outs as many had mentioned water can leak inside the boot through the rear spoiler and start rusting.

Paul

Paul


----------



## MO-TT

Another clean [MONKEY FACE]










And fitted 6000k zenons thanks mullum for the help










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum

I think you're all are talking about the "tail lights" ? As in the red lights that illuminate when the headlights or sidelights are activated. Normally those light use dual filament bulbs - and so the brake light bulb (just one each side on non modded uk cars) isn't really replaceable with an LED (although I believe some very expensive ones exist in the USA).

The bulb I've listed today as being for the reverse and rear fog lights is the same bulb type - so you could experimenting with it in the tail light location (not the brake light). Ive got the double brake light mod, so I can't.
You can identify the brake light location on the cluster as having two contacts.

viewtopic.php?t=619417


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> Jess fitted them.


I didnt get rid of the lenses but I did fit them 

J
xx


----------



## Peeunit

Got engaged!!


----------



## Paulj100

Peeunit said:


> Got engaged!!


Congratulations.

Paul


----------



## Eadon

Lollypop86 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jess fitted them.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get rid of the lenses but I did fit them
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I meant the tail lights :-*


----------



## Paulj100

Ok so the tail lights can't really be upgraded which is not a problem but felt the reg lights were a tad to bright so a simple solution is to turn the led bulb side ways so not facing the lens thus reducing the light by about 20% which for me is perfect now. Still a huge improvement over the original bulbs.

Stephen ( Mullun ) very happy matey surprised just how a tiny mod like this makes a big difference to the car 8)

In the mean time I have been stripping out the boot side liners ready for spraying and when I disconnected the boot light I found this-








Is the standard bulb supposed to be blue :? It is very dull and would like to replace this with a led bulb if possible mr Mullum 

Paul


----------



## mullum

Paulj100 said:


> Ok so the tail lights can't really be upgraded


They might be upgradable, but I can't test them. The tail light and brake light are separate - unless you've done the double brake light mod like I have.

These are the bulbs which fit in all of the rear cluster lights, but should only be used in the reverse and fog light positions. They might work as tail lights but definitely not brake lights. They also wouldn't work as indicator lights without resistors being fitted.
I think Tritium has fitted LEDs to the tail lights. 
viewtopic.php?t=618705#p4139185



Paulj100 said:


> felt the reg lights were a tad to bright so a simple solution is to turn the led bulb side ways so not facing the lens thus reducing the light by about 20% which for me is perfect now. Still a huge improvement over the original bulbs.


Yes you can angle them inwards or outwards so that they're less intense, if that floats yer boat.
I can get 3 led bulbs as well, less bright but they're the same price.



Paulj100 said:


> In the mean time I have been stripping out the boot side liners ready for spraying and when I disconnected the boot light I found this-
> Is the standard bulb supposed to be blue :? It is very dull and would like to replace this with a led bulb if possible mr Mullum


It's a standard halogen bulb but a tinted version which tries to make the light whiter. They don't make them whiter at all. Not by my eyes.

The bulbs you want are available individually or as a "Coupe glovebox, tailgate and boot" set. The Roadster uses just 2 of these.

viewtopic.php?t=597818


----------



## Paulj100

Pm sent matey.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Peeunit said:


> Got engaged!!


Congrats!

J
xx


----------



## alexi7

So glad I managed to get a Concert cd player, with push in controls, to work Plus the bonus of the track number in the central display as well Took awhile swapping bits on 2 cd players. :roll:


----------



## alexi7

Please help a new TT owner, what's the double brake light mod?


----------



## Pugwash69

You re-enable the inner rear lights to illuminate when you brake. The sockets and bulbs are there but Audi took the contacts out to be in line with UK rules about how far away the brake light must be from the fog light, or some rubbish like that.


----------



## Paulj100

alexi7 said:


> Please help a new TT owner, what's the double brake light mod?


Here you go. Well worth doing.

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doubleblight ... lights.htm

There us an easier way of just a bit of soldering to make the connection which I did following a very simple link but I can't find the link now. I'm sure someone will be along shortly with it.

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I received my new headunit and various bits of plastic to chop up and make it fit the TT. If it all goes horribly wrong I'll deny everything!


----------



## alexi7

Thanks for that,sounds a good safe mod to me.


----------



## Pugwash69

I'll assume you mean the brake lights, not my headunit.


----------



## reece1591

Well fitted my Apr cat back last night then re fitted it today so much better, for some reason the system is about a foot short checked with Apr and that's how it comes so bit confused there but managed to make a pipe out of bits of the old cat back.

Needs another day to take it all apart and twist the connecting pipe as it's hanging down slightly so exhaust closer to the floor (which don't need when wound all way down on coilovers) and with it twisted to correct position it will help align the rear better as sticks out a tiny bit more on the passenger side than the driver.

One big thing is the noise my god lol I have a friend who has a Apr race system on his 450bhp+ mk2 Leon and it's LOUD and this is just the same, very deep note and pops and rumbles as you lift of the throttle. Will have a play over the next couple days to see if I can get a bang ;-)

Would reccomend the system if it's a toy/weekend or track car as for a every day driver may find it to loud I will prob put a scilencer in when I go 3" down pipe Decat in next few months

Will uploads pics and hopefully a video in a day or so when get time


----------



## X5TUU

Accepted the insurance 2nd offer of £4750 for my 2001 Y plate 225 roadster after a little wrangling and a little bit of evidence collected from autotrader, pistonheads and eBay from a couple of overpriced examples


----------



## mullum

What did you say it as worth when getting an insurance quote initially ?


----------



## X5TUU

mullum said:


> What did you say it as worth when getting an insurance quote initially ?


Honestly can't remember, but poss around the £5k mark, sighting the Baseball Optic leather (and history folder for every penny ever spent on the car from new for everything other than fuel) as the reason due to relative rareness and it's the interior alone that has bolstered the value tbh as without that my insurer admitted that the £3.5k initial offer would have been totally non-negotiable as it was over book value (apparently), and would have required ombudsman intervention.

I gave them 3 almost like for like examples, 2 had sold from their respective dealers for £5k and £4.8k and the third was still for sale at £4750, hence why we settled on that sum, crazy really for a Y/51 plate roadster IMHO ...


----------



## mullum

I ask because I never know what to value my car at. If I put what it cost plus what I've spent on it - my quote will go up but they'd never pay me that much. So I don't get the point of me valuing it, seems irrelevant if they just decide that on their own.


----------



## X5TUU

mullum said:


> I ask because I never know what to value my car at. If I put what it cost plus what I've spent on it - my quote will go up but they'd never pay me that much. So I don't get the point of me valuing it, seems irrelevant if they just decide that on their own.


Totally agree, they valued based on book alone, not even paying much attention to 150/180/225 etc... So without fully declaring every single mod and having a policy premium to reflect it, it's generally worthless their approach to 'cost assessment'


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Dropped her off for a MOT, Always nervous...


----------



## MO-TT

Driving from aberdeen to Edinburgh today, staying in Edinburgh for 2 nights with the girlfriend!

Will take plenty photos on the way


----------



## Lowfoon

In preparation for Worthersee, new GB pressed plates...










.... and also installed my red reverse light patch's.


----------



## reece1591

Lowfoon said:


> In preparation for Worthersee, new GB pressed plates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and also installed my red reverse light patch's.


What aerial are you using??


----------



## Lowfoon

reece1591 said:


> Lowfoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In preparation for Worthersee, new GB pressed plates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and also installed my red reverse light patch's.
> 
> 
> 
> What aerial are you using??
Click to expand...

A cheap eBay one, which had worn down to bronze.. Which I like


----------



## common fault

FINALLY - cleaned inside the car !!!   










Thanks 
D


----------



## MO-TT

At the forth road bridge, Edinburgh


----------



## roddy

MO6542 said:


> Driving from aberdeen to Edinburgh today, staying in Edinburgh for 2 nights with the girlfriend!
> 
> Will take plenty photos on the way


having done that many times I hope your girlfriend is a bit more exciting than that most boring of drives !!


----------



## MO-TT

roddy said:


> MO6542 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having done that many times I hope your girlfriend is a bit more exciting than that most boring of drives !!
Click to expand...

Hahah yeah definately mate, a straight road pretty much with no roundabouts for 3 hours [PERSEVERING FACE]


----------



## Otley

MO6542 said:


> At the forth road bridge, Edinburgh


Come on now. That's not actually the Forth Road Bridge is it. A structure as beautiful as the Forth Bridge must be correctly identified eh? :wink:
Anyway..... Cracking photo.


----------



## Pugwash69

joeplease said:


> carbon vinyl wrapped my wingmirrors, absolute pita to do
> just a temporary measure though until i get them carbon skinned later this month


That's not a terrible job! I considered it, but sat with a sheet and a heat gun swearing for some time before I decided to spray them instead.


----------



## joeplease

Pugwash69 said:


> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> carbon vinyl wrapped my wingmirrors, absolute pita to do
> just a temporary measure though until i get them carbon skinned later this month
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a terrible job! I considered it, but sat with a sheet and a heat gun swearing for some time before I decided to spray them instead.
Click to expand...

the pictures do it justice haha, cant see where its all bunched up underneath  
going to early edition on sunday so might just whip it off tomorrow and plastidip it instead


----------



## Pugwash69

I considered getting a wrapping kit of the proper stuff from here, but didn't in the end.
http://www.carbonmods.co.uk/Default.aspx


----------



## Hibbsy

Ordered a snow foam lance! Already got the foam, and looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## mullum

I'll be listing some proper carbon skinned mirror casings soon, as well as a skinned fuel flap ;-) 
Carbon whores take note !


----------



## alexi7

Bought another cd player and swapped over all the worn out buttons. Nice to have the radio station in the central display.Glad I got rid of the dvd/ cd/ipod/massive touch screen thingy. It weighed a ton.


----------



## Lollypop86

just dropped her off at the garage for the "boink boink" to be looked at, oil leak on rocker cover and some other bits

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart

Used my ramps for the first time that daughter got me for Christmas, changed the oil & filter on our car... so much quicker and easier than jacking up and securing on stands 










Found leaking CV boot at the same time though 










Wishbone's could use a wire brush and couple of coats of Hammerite but that's on the To Do List when they come off to replace the bushes... the joys of running an old car!

Warren.


----------



## Jaylad

REMOVED MY DASH POD FOR REPAIR

Anyone sitting on the fence about getting dash fixed because not confident in removing the dash pod,DO IT. it is SO easy to get out,don't know why I was worried,I used this how to 
PEICE OF CAKE FOLKS 
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install


----------



## TT8

Fitted my interior led map lights which work independantly of courtesy light 

Thanks to mullum. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Eadon

mullum said:


> I'll be listing some proper carbon skinned mirror casings soon, as well as a skinned fuel flap ;-)
> Carbon whores take note !


 :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86

Got her back, nothing wrong with the suspension, nothing wrong with the anti-roll bar but it is rusted where it connects but nothing to worry about, he said the noise could be coming from where one of the heat shields is loose but the noise it makes I dont think would be the same noise, there is no oil leak on the rocker cover it just needs cleaning (audi you goons), rear breaks been cleaned up but will need replacing at next service  happy days now to clean her tomorrow and the roof 

J
xx


----------



## sussexbythesea

Practised the use of my new DA polisher on my sons and then my wife's car :roll: after all you cannot be too careful 

Very pleased with the results, not total correction but the differences is really noticeable :!:

Just about ready to have a go at the TT.......perhaps after one more practise on the company car


----------



## Mondo

...had a good day in Staines - if that's not an oxymoron.


----------



## Lollypop86

I like the Christmas Market they have in Staines (at Christmas obviously lol)

J
xx


----------



## Daniels

Fitted this shiny thing...



















19mm inlet/outlet catch can. After finding numerous splits in my pcv. Car picks up better and no longer has a rough idle. And before anyone says, yes the bay is filthy, work in progress.

Daniels


----------



## ades tt 180

Got 12 months insurance for 320 squids...


----------



## Mondo

ades tt 180 said:


> Got 12 months insurance for 320 squids...


The price of seafood has really fallen lately... :roll:



Lollypop86 said:


> I like the Christmas Market they have in Staines (at Christmas obviously lol)
> 
> J
> xx


Would it be be the knife, _faux _Burberry clothing and misc tat stands that appeals? 

Oh, and did you get your 'boink boink' sorted?


----------



## markymark1

Jaylad said:


> REMOVED MY DASH POD FOR REPAIR
> 
> Anyone sitting on the fence about getting dash fixed because not confident in removing the dash pod,DO IT. it is SO easy to get out,don't know why I was worried,I used this how to
> PEICE OF CAKE FOLKS
> http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install


Removed my dash pod for repair too and finally got it collected by UPS  I'm now looking forward to it's return as my TT's now sat in the garage, disabled


----------



## Callum-TT

Cleaned out my garage a bit. Still so much crap to get rid of but it's a good start


----------



## mullum

... fixed my car, after paying a lot of money to have it broken earlier in the week :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Would it be be the knife, _faux _Burberry clothing and misc tat stands that appeals?
> 
> Oh, and did you get your 'boink boink' sorted?


lol i dont buy burberry faux or real....and no its the candles and stuff that I like

And I duno they said there wasnt anything to fix not heard it since so I duno  lol

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

As its still off the car awaiting painting I tested the aliens on the new V6 font bumper - garden hose and a jubilee clip later and saw the near-side alien works well, but the offside one dribbled out 

Took the whole lot off the bumper (aliens, pipes, etc), removed the jet nozzles, soaked them in vinegar, syringed vinegar through them (a little bit of grit in the bottom of the vinager jar) then refitted jet nozzles to the aliens, back on the garden hose and *boom* - two working aliens!

Only other problem is the offside alien has two small splits in the jet nozzle head either side of the spray jets - water sprays out the sides and I guess lessons the pressure. Think some Araldite will fill the splits and fix the leeks. A job for Sunday.


----------



## markymark1

Started the rebuild on my alarm siren, cut it open only to find the batteries had corroded badly and affected the surrounding components and rendered it useless [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm now awaiting the delivery of a replacement so it's onto the next challenge....changing all the bolts for stainless on all the engine covers, I hope that's more successful


----------



## Lollypop86

gave the roof some tender loving care and now that the moss has all gone from using the milton sterilising tablets cleaned it with Johnson baby bath  probably clean her again when she dries and then on to fabsil!

J
xx


----------



## smithtt

Stood for 15 hours at the marathon in the sun giving directions and being a landmark for photos.


----------



## roddy

smithtt said:


> Stood for 15 hours at the marathon in the sun giving directions and being a landmark for photos.


lots of t t s,, i guess


----------



## manikm

Washed polished and waxed her...the car, the car

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stochman

Applied Gliptone conditioner to my seats (they didn't need cleaning) and they now look even newer than they did, which I honestly didn't think would have been possible, and I AG polished her exterior, I now keeping having to look out of the window to cast admiring glances at her


----------



## Lollypop86

Leaving the tt put for the day to soak up the sunshine and off to Reigate with my mum to see some old friends

J
Xx


----------



## MO-TT

Went out in my brothers Mk2 on a little afternoon drive since the weather was nice!

Going at 45 on the dual carriageway waiting for other cars to race (anyone else do this?)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

MO6542 said:


> Going at 45 on the dual carriageway waiting for other cars to race* (anyone else do this?)*


wouldn't dream of it :roll: :roll:


----------



## philgibQS

Fitted this today, courtesy of Cookbot. Great bit of kit for the engine bay! Although makes everything else look filthy now :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

philgibQS said:


> Fitted this today, courtesy of Cookbot. Great bit of kit for the engine bay! Although makes everything else look filthy now :/


Looks good mate as I did mine at the weekend too... just an observation but I think that you used the rounded bolts on the top rather than the flat ones as also included !?


----------



## philgibQS

The Gachet said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this today, courtesy of Cookbot. Great bit of kit for the engine bay! Although makes everything else look filthy now :/
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good mate as I did mine at the weekend too... just an observation but I think that you used the rounded bolts on the top rather than the flat ones as also included !?
Click to expand...

Haha oh yeah, I hadn't even notice they were different! I was too busy trying my hardest not to drop them into the engine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQS240

Took my QS in for its mot and fitting of boot fuel cap switches, dont you just love it when you give them a list of faults and they come back saying "cant find anything wrong sir" [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

philgibQS said:


> Fitted this today, courtesy of Cookbot. Great bit of kit for the engine bay! Although makes everything else look filthy now :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure i am keen on that to be honest Phil..Prefer the "old man" version...Looks a bit fussy and complicated, too much writing on it.. :?

Damien.


----------



## Rarebit7

Not quite today, but did a gear linkage re-set yesterday. Was pretty simple and now 1st to 2nd shift is loads smoother!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Had a great day on my first day off...Gave Bluey a machine polish. Went to discuss my wheel BBS speedline wheel refurbishment plan with platinum wheels. Very exited how they will look. 8)

Also dropped some more bits off to the spray shop..Colour coding my GT tuning tax disc holder in Mauri blue..And my GTT fuel cap in blue. 

Also decided to order my ECS rear big brake kit.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

You been busy Dammo IMPRESSED


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> You been busy Dammo IMPRESSED


Yes just enjoying my first day off from spending far to much time this month on airbus a380's.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Also decided to order my ECS rear big brake kit...


Where from, bud? Discount for 2+ orders? :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...put an M8 (I think) SS dome nut and matching SS washer in a baggie and popped it in the glove box, ready for the RR day and a date with me old mucker, Don Duggy.


----------



## ladybayimp

...ticked over to 200,000 miles.










Woohoo! 

Here's to another 100k...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

200K? Good effort!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## roddy

Also decided to order my ECS rear big brake kit

I think £575 and all you get is discs and carriers,, I made my own for nothing !!


----------



## roddy

easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )


----------



## roddy

roddy said:


> easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )


----------



## Cliffwah

Ordered a foam lance and some snow foam, time to give the old gal a clean.


----------



## Stace'sTT

Have my car at the TT Shop to have the dodgy indicator switch replaced and cruise control fitted. Will get to try it out to on my remaining part of the journey north via the boring m1 & m6 too 

Also, been admiring the gun metal QS wheels they have on display but not sure how they'd look with blue!


----------



## mk1f4n

roddy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )
Click to expand...

What discs are these then and how much are they cheers


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )


Roddy , there is wide area of unswept disc , do you have any rust issues there ?


----------



## Callum-TT

Today I got a new job

Start Tuesday 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## X5TUU

Callum-TT said:


> Today I got a new job
> 
> Start Tuesday
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


congrats fella.

Today I put the deposit on my new daily driver ... 2006 A6 3.2 FSI ... drives beautifully and a perfect mway cruiser (IMO), getting full paint correction today/tomorrow ready to collect on Friday ... happy days


----------



## Callum-TT

X5TUU said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a new job
> 
> Start Tuesday
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> congrats fella.
> 
> Today I put the deposit on my new daily driver ... 2006 A6 3.2 FSI ... drives beautifully and a perfect mway cruiser (IMO), getting full paint correction today/tomorrow ready to collect on Friday ... happy days
Click to expand...

Nice buddy.

As I got this new job I can now pouch on with my build plans


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

conlechi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy , there is wide area of unswept disc , do you have any rust issues there ?
Click to expand...

I plan to do the same conversion, and i will be extending the paint i think to avoid the rust


----------



## roddy

mk1f4n said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What discs are these then and how much are they cheers[/quote

OEM. (225) front disc , 312 mm , turned down to 306 ( but could do 309 ) skimed into 25mm , drilled ) I used my own ones which were still in good condition so no cost, and made up some carriers ,,, very eay job .


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy and cheap  ( bigger than ecs disc )
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy , there is wide area of unswept disc , do you have any rust issues there ?
Click to expand...

I was thinking that.

My brithday present to me is I've just kerbed my fecking NS BBS alloy putting the car in the garage [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## mullum

Filled up the TT with Tesco Momentum (first time ever with 99 RON) and used the LiquidTT to reset the throttle body. All in preparation for a wak-a-day ;-)


----------



## Beastie4126

Spent a day on the driveway enjoying the sun 

Also fitted refurbed set of LCR Brembo's and replaced an outer driveshaft gaiter. Now for a snooze [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mullum said:


> Filled up the TT with Tesco Momentum (first time ever with 99 RON) and used the LiquidTT to reset the throttle body. All in preparation for a wak-a-day ;-)


When you seeing wak?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Did some work on Bluey in the sunshine. Took her NS mirror off to replace deteriorated bottom plastic mating washer with a new one. Fiddly job but all done. 

Must reply to Mondo's pm or he will get upset with me.. :wink: James sorry to hear you kerbed your CH..."again".  Happy birthday buddy. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Must reply to Mondo's pm or he will get *more* upset with me.. :wink:


 :evil:


----------



## Mondo

Oh, and...

...ordered a new fuel pump to see if that helps with the performance post B5 manifold. Was a bit starved of go-juice at the top end. :?


----------



## Jaylad

Re fitted fixed dash pod


----------



## TTSPORT666

ades tt 180 said:


> Got 12 months insurance for 320 squids...


Who with pal? My quote this month was a joke... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## mullum

fixitagaintomoz said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up the TT with Tesco Momentum (first time ever with 99 RON) and used the LiquidTT to reset the throttle body. All in preparation for a wak-a-day ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> When you seeing wak?
Click to expand...

Saturday  you ?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mullum said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up the TT with Tesco Momentum (first time ever with 99 RON) and used the LiquidTT to reset the throttle body. All in preparation for a wak-a-day ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> When you seeing wak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saturday  you ?
Click to expand...

Friday afternoon- looks like he's a busy chappy!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mondo said:


> Oh, and...
> 
> ...ordered a new fuel pump to see if that helps with the performance post B5 manifold. Was a bit starved of go-juice at the top end. :?


is that an OEM pump or an aftermarket one?


----------



## ades tt 180

TTSPORT666 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 12 months insurance for 320 squids...
> 
> 
> 
> Who with pal? My quote this month was a joke... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

the company I used was admiral...did get some quotes off compare the market which were still around that figure...that's with all my mods listed too!


----------



## mullum

I've been on admiral for the last couple of years too. Did you call them or use the website ? I find you have to call to do mods.


----------



## roddy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Did some work on Bluey in the sunshine. Took her NS mirror off to replace deteriorated bottom plastic mating washer with a new one. Fiddly job but all done.
> 
> Must reply to Mondo's pm or he will get upset with me.. :wink: James sorry to hear you kerbed your CH..."again".  Happy birthday buddy. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


how easy is it to get the mirror pod off ???


----------



## Pugwash69

Easy-ish, as long as you don't break your glass.


----------



## Mondo

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> ...ordered a new fuel pump to see if that helps with the performance post B5 manifold. Was a bit starved of go-juice at the top end. :?
> 
> 
> 
> is that an OEM pump or an aftermarket one?
Click to expand...

OEM.


----------



## roddy

Pugwash69 said:


> Easy-ish, as long as you don't break your glass.


well then,, tell me how ,, I might be looking for your mirrors yet !! :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

roddy said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-ish, as long as you don't break your glass.
> 
> 
> 
> well then,, tell me how ,, I might be looking for your mirrors yet !! :?
Click to expand...

Not difficult Roddy...just have to be careful. When the time comes mate pm me and i will give you a little run down on the procedure. 

Damien.


----------



## conlechi

Gave the TT a check over , a wash and shine ready for its MOT tomorrow


----------



## roddy

thank you ,, it should / could be imminent as I have no drivers side one !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MO-TT

I got bored so tried a free seat delete kit lol


----------



## Malky007

Fitted all the bits I'd bought over the last couple of months.. Mainly carbon bit steering wheel centre, fuel cap. Reverse light cover. Still got black interior to fit but audi had sent back the storage bin I'd ordered to replace the multi hanger so no point doing a job twice!
When to audi about corrosion on number plate light.. They took loads of photos!
Priced tyres for my newly refurbished V6 Ronals... Thinkng goodyear F1 surprised they only £105 fitted!


----------



## L33JSA

Mondo said:


> Oh, and...
> 
> ...ordered a new fuel pump to see if that helps with the performance post B5 manifold. Was a bit starved of go-juice at the top end. :?


Uprate or inline ftw!!

I personally wouldn't be happy running an OE one at anything over 300bhp...but that's just me. You can never have too good a fuel system in my opinion.


----------



## Jimbo0023

Got some nice fitted floor mats off eBay









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

Malky007 said:


> Fitted all the bits I'd bought over the last couple of months.. Mainly carbon bit steering wheel centre, fuel cap. Reverse light cover.


Pictures ?


----------



## Stueyturn

Malky007 said:


> Fitted all the bits I'd bought over the last couple of months.. Mainly carbon bit steering wheel centre, fuel cap. Reverse light cover. Still got black interior to fit but audi had sent back the storage bin I'd ordered to replace the multi hanger so no point doing a job twice!
> When to audi about corrosion on number plate light.. They took loads of photos!
> Priced tyres for my newly refurbished V6 Ronals... Thinkng goodyear F1 surprised they only £105 fitted!


Good luck with the corrosion warranty!! Be interested to hear how you get on.
We will need to arrange to meet to get that resonated section to you at some point


----------



## Mondo

L33JSA said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> ...ordered a new fuel pump to see if that helps with the performance post B5 manifold. Was a bit starved of go-juice at the top end. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Uprate or inline ftw!!
> 
> I personally wouldn't be happy running an OE one at anything over 300bhp...but that's just me. You can never have too good a fuel system in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Over 300? I should be so lucky.

New OEM pump suggested by the Pork Dodger so good enough for a) my meagre output, and b) me.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> ...ordered a new fuel pump to see if that helps with the performance post B5 manifold. Was a bit starved of go-juice at the top end. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Uprate or inline ftw!!
> 
> I personally wouldn't be happy running an OE one at anything over 300bhp...but that's just me. You can never have too good a fuel system in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 300? I should be so lucky.
> 
> New OEM pump suggested by the Pork Dodger so good enough for a) my meagre output, and b) me.
Click to expand...

The Pork Dodger :lol: :lol: :lol: I like it..


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> The Pork Dodger :lol: :lol: :lol: I like it..


Yeah, the Mrs. knows quite a lot about cars.


----------



## Mondo

...realised Damien isn't talking to me. Several days and still no PM. Time to reply to various threads but no time for me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh well, he def' won't be taking to me after the RR day.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Fitted my cookbots! Man they make a difference!

Also constructed my heat shield and fitted my new filter


----------



## tuffy

Today I

Took the TT to the workshop to have..... Lowering Amex springs, new OEM top mounts a bearings, pair of cv boots, pair of front drop links, and off side front wheel bearing fitted.

Also got a ITG panel filter waiting to be fitted.


----------



## Duggy

Build me a new set of vac pipes










John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Fitted a lot of LED lights bought off Mullen - really nice white hue to the cockpit now (instead of dull yellow) - need to find out why the glovebox light isn't working though (fuse or micro switch?), and need a new numberplate bulb holder as the plastic spring tab broke off one fitting the numberplate bulbs (soo flimsy).
Also one side repeater refused to come out, but that can wait till daylight hours to prise that one out. [smiley=smash.gif]

Just need to solder some wires and a relay to my rear Euro light pod and should have twin reverse, fog and brake-lights sorted [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Fitted a lot of LED lights bought off Mullen - really nice white hue to the cockpit now (instead of dull yellow) - need to find out why the glovebox light isn't working though (fuse or micro switch?), and need a new numberplate bulb holder as the plastic spring tab broke off one fitting the numberplate bulbs (soo flimsy).
> Also one side repeater refused to come out, but that can wait till daylight hours to prise that one out. [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> Just need to solder some wires and a relay to my rear Euro light pod and should have twin reverse, fog and brake-lights sorted [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


Could do with you driving up and doing my rear lights Bart :roll:

Mechanical, no problem 

Electrical, no way 

John


----------



## mullum

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> need to find out why the glovebox light isn't working though (fuse or micro switch?)


Sorry if you have tried this already, but did you turn on your lights (sidelights, headlights etc) ? As that's how the glovebox light comes on.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nope, didn't think of that - though I've not noticed it wortking for months so no idea if its the lights being off or its broken. Something else to check in the morning.

It's a shame I'm not coming to the RR now John - I could have done them there quite easily given a power socket. Maybe some other time...


----------



## J•RED

Won a new short shift kit for £15!!


----------



## Callum-TT

Bought my turbo. Collect later today


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to find out why the glovebox light isn't working though (fuse or micro switch?)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you have tried this already, but did you turn on your lights (sidelights, headlights etc) ? As that's how the glovebox light comes on.
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right - headlights needed to be on. Guess I never noticed before because the old bulb must've been blown anyway. 
All (apart from a stubborn side repeater) looking good now - cheers for the LEDs fella - it's all looking good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mullum

Groovy :-D 
So is the original side repeater bulb stuck in the holder then ?
Or is it the lens you can't get off ? (Push towards front of the car)


----------



## philgibQS

Got the TT out in the lakes today, here it is parked in up Keswick! Lovely day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> Groovy :-D
> So is the original side repeater bulb stuck in the holder then ?
> Or is it the lens you can't get off ? (Push towards front of the car)


The nearside lens came off quite easily - the offside lens won't slide back at all either way. :x

Going to jack the car up tomorrow, remove the wheel arch liner and have a go at it from underneath. The little bugger will come out! I've got a new lens for that side anyway, so need it to come off (the old one is a little rough around the edges for some reason, and is always catching micro fibre cloths)


----------



## Mondo

...think I'm getting the hang of the Torque app on my phone. Managed to get a couple of gauges working - MAF and Vac/boost. Had a quick charge to the red line on an entry slip road to the M25 today and saw a MAF figure that roughly equates to a 3-figure BHP number starting with 2 and with a 9 in the middle.  Most pleased. 

Tried the EGT gauges but couldn't get either of the two available to show anything. :? If anyone is successfully displaying EGTs using Torque I'd love some info as to how.

Next Torque job; working out how to log MAF figures so I can reproduce my wee Excel spreadies of torque & BHP.

Oh, and Google Maps on the phone seems to work quite well. Will try out Waze too then probably never use the Tomtom again.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...think I'm getting the hang of the Torque app on my phone. Managed to get a couple of gauges working - MAF and Vac/boost. Had a quick charge to the red line on an entry slip road to the M25 today and saw a MAF figure that roughly equates to a 3-figure BHP number starting with 2 and with a 9 in the middle.  Most pleased.
> 
> Tried the EGT gauges but couldn't get either of the two available to show anything. :? If anyone is successfully displaying EGTs using Torque I'd love some info as to how.
> 
> Next Torque job; working out how to log MAF figures so I can reproduce my wee Excel spreadies of torque & BHP.
> 
> Oh, and Google Maps on the phone seems to work quite well. Will try out Waze too then probably never use the Tomtom again.


Do we have to wait until next Saturday to find out the last number... :roll:

It's sounding very promising my Kiwi friend 

John


----------



## Mondo

:-|

(closest I could find to a 'zipped mouth' Smiley)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> :-|
> 
> (closest I could find to a 'zipped mouth' Smiley)


 :lol: Wow nice Mondo man...So for about a grand you gained 5bhp... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

After that 2 and 9 is there a decimal point?


----------



## Mondo

Dammo, thought you'd added me to your 'Foe' list and couldn't see me any more. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It was closer to 2K, actually. And 5bhp _minimum_, my tight-trousered friend. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> After that 2 and 9 is there a decimal point?


Yeah; 29.3BHP. Most disappointed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## daztheblue1976

decided to polish my charge pipe  and while the nitromors was doing its thing had a bbq! food finished nitromors off polished and back on the car happy days


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> After that 2 and 9 is there a decimal point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; 29.3BHP. Most disappointed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

my maf figure gave me 293.75....... and I think ive spent a lot less on mine :roll:


----------



## Nickthelot

Painted my calipers blue


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Dammo, thought you'd added me to your 'Foe' list and couldn't see me any more. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> It was closer to 2K, actually. And 5bhp _minimum_, my tight-trousered friend. :wink:


However, 1K was to get the tip off, so that doesn't count! :lol: :lol:

I know they always say the last few bhp cost the most, but no doubt I'll be doing the same next year... 

John


----------



## tnewson

decided to make a start on my V6 spoiler from the group buy!

Mine was a good 1cm out on one side so quick alot of adjustment/filling needed, but i managed to get it nice and even  Definitely beats the £318 audi quoted me!!!

Just hope the glue i bought is strong enough, i dont wanna see it flying away in my rear view mirror!


----------



## Pugwash69

Mondo said:


> Next Torque job; working out how to log MAF figures so I can reproduce my wee Excel spreadies of torque & BHP.


It's a fairly clunky but effective to enable logging on every trip, and add the fields you want, then tell it to include them. I went through it all again yesterday on a new phone.


----------



## brian1978

tnewson said:


> decided to make a start on my V6 spoiler from the group buy!
> 
> Mine was a good 1cm out on one side so quick alot of adjustment/filling needed, but i managed to get it nice and even  Definitely beats the £318 audi quoted me!!!
> 
> Just hope the glue i bought is strong enough, i dont wanna see it flying away in my rear view mirror!


1cm? 

Mine was about 2mm


----------



## tnewson

Yeah just over 1cm... on the left side only, the right side fit perfectly. Just got unlucky i reckon. literally had to sand it down till it was hollow and filler it haha. Like i said though, waaaaaaay better than paying stealer prices 

I've used Evostick - Sticks Like clear.. says that it takes 24 hours to cure, really hope its strong enough...


----------



## Pugwash69

Tigerseal if you don't stick!


----------



## tnewson

Ill give that a shot if it's not cured by morning!

Ta!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Going to take the TT for a couple of laps of the evo triangle! 8)


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike

Drivers side alien not squirting water, passenger side working fine so pump OK. Whilst bumper off yesterday for headlight I checked pipework for leaks or blockage but all OK. So, top of alien must be blocked! Soaked over night in descaler but still not working. Took the top of alien apart and cleaned it all up separately. Fitted to car and now works! Car should now be ready for mot.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

NWDSdaz said:


> Going to take the TT for a couple of laps of the evo triangle! 8)


Have fun!!!


----------



## tnewson

Thought i'd finished the spoiler! Looked really good, till the glue gave way and it smashed across the road lol... Started from scratch again today... uuuuuuugh

Hate it when i only have myself to blame :roll:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

tnewson said:


> Thought i'd finished the spoiler! Looked really good, till the glue gave way and it smashed across the road lol... Started from scratch again today... uuuuuuugh
> 
> Hate it when i only have myself to blame :roll:


gutted for you mate, as previously mentioned though Tigerseal is the way to go!!!

i would also personally not paint the surface to be glued- as you are only then relying on the strength of the bond to the fresh paint


----------



## tnewson

I managed to get hold of some crazy looking s**t glue! Its got hazmat labels all over it and if you breath it in you'll explode. So ill give that a shot and hopefully will do the trick 

Just getting ready to spray the final coat and glue it on! Again...


----------



## Hibbsy

Spent all day cleaning the wife's car - snow foam, wash, clay, wash, polish and wax. Finally put the summer tyres on and cleaned the winters.

Although I think I've got my priorities wrong. The TT needs a clean and I've not touched it!!


----------



## ades tt 180

tnewson said:


> I managed to get hold of some crazy looking s**t glue! Its got hazmat labels all over it and if you breath it in you'll explode. So ill give that a shot and hopefully will do the trick
> 
> Just getting ready to spray the final coat and glue it on! Again...


warning!!!...I sprayed mine with a halfords rattle can and even tiger seal would not stick to it...remove all paint from the area to be glued!!


----------



## Paulj100

ades tt 180 said:


> tnewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get hold of some crazy looking s**t glue! Its got hazmat labels all over it and if you breath it in you'll explode. So ill give that a shot and hopefully will do the trick
> 
> Just getting ready to spray the final coat and glue it on! Again...
> 
> 
> 
> warning!!!...I sprayed mine with a halfords rattle can and even tiger seal would not stick to it...remove all paint from the area to be glued!!
Click to expand...

+1. Tape over the area where the glue will go









Paul


----------



## Mondo

...said hi to Wak and Mullum while having my fuel pump replaced. Mullum, don't forget that link.


----------



## TTSPORT666

While some of us played, some of us went to work.. :wink:

Bluey made a friend in the company car park..In the form of a quite striking BMW 1m..hmm nice.

Sorry for the Crap phone pic..

Damien.


----------



## Otley

Was introduced to Avicii, by my eldest son. Always been into 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s n 00s rock music but this just is bang on. 8)


----------



## Hibbsy

Otley TT QS said:


> Was introduced to Avicii, by my eldest son. Always been into 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s n 00s rock music but this just is bang on. 8)


Yeah. I play his stuff loads in the car.


----------



## doverttowner

Washed, polished and waxed for the first time...


----------



## Mondo

doverttowner said:


> Washed, polished and waxed for the first time...


Excellent. I hear the more times you do it, the more used to it your skin gets. :roll:


----------



## doverttowner

Mondo said:


> doverttowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed, polished and waxed for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. I hear the more times you do it, the more used to it your skin gets. :roll:
Click to expand...

Add the baby powder and I'm sorted to go.....


----------



## ades tt 180

Finally got round to fitting my birthday pressies on my car....apex springs and monroe reflex shocks front and rear...only been round the block so far but feels much tighter...will take some pics when the sun's out.


----------



## sexytt

Finally cleared garage to get my washed and waxed sexyTTR in


----------



## Pot Of Jam

washed and polished


----------



## mullum

.... reached a (100k) milestone ..








On the day WAK did his thing


----------



## TTQS240

Giving me tailpipes a bit of tlc

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

TTQS240 said:


> Giving me tailpipes a bit of tlc
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


As far as having your car wrapped fella that's a hideous finish and a horrible colour!


----------



## albogg




----------



## Lollypop86

Was today but Thursday I extended my warranty on my car to cover all major mechanical failures for another 12 months.....hoping to never have to need it but just incase

J
Xx


----------



## JoTT

Finally rang car insurace to tell them I had moved house only to be stung by another 200 quid a yr


----------



## Topcat010867

Bought an ipod so I can listen to my favourite tunes in my TT.


----------



## Topcat010867

JoTT said:


> Finally rang car insurace to tell them I had moved house only to be stung by another 200 quid a yr


Where have you moved to?......Beirut...... :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...completed the next wee mod:

















LCD screen. Soft blue background when lit. Button's a push on/push off thingey.

Will probably fit some spare heat shielding fabric over the exposed gubbins as Wak pointed out it'll be exposed to quite a bit of heat under there.

Quite pleased with myself.


----------



## conlechi

Mondo said:


> ...completed the next wee mod:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> LCD screen. Soft blue background when lit. Button's a push on/push off thingey.
> 
> Will probably fit some spare heat shielding fabric over the exposed gubbins as Wak pointed out it'll be exposed to quite a bit of heat under there.
> 
> Quite pleased with myself.


Nice work 8)


----------



## mullum

Yep you've done a tidier job than I did with mine  Nice touch with the LCD rather than led too ;-)
Although with mine I have some wires permanently attached to the battery - then the actual wires use spade connectors (or bullets of course) to connect and disconnect more easily - as and when the battery cover needs to come off.

Oh - please take a picture of the illuminated screen once installed ;-)


----------



## Mondo

Cheers Mark, Stephen. I tested out the wiring before doing the hard soldering/fitting so I know it works - does look nice when lit.

Zip-tied a little heat shielding around the meter. Bit rough & ready but should help a bit:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mondo said:


> Cheers Mark, Stephen. I tested out the wiring before doing the hard soldering/fitting so I know it works - does look nice when lit.
> 
> Zip-tied a little heat shielding around the meter. Bit rough & ready but should help a bit:


Thatll do the trick, looks good matr


----------



## Eadon

:twisted:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Finally finished wiring the Euro rear light in with twin break/reverse/fog light mods - 



 [smiley=smash.gif] 8)


----------



## roddy

Topcat010867 said:


> JoTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally rang car insurace to tell them I had moved house only to be stung by another 200 quid a yr
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you moved to?......Beirut...... :lol:
Click to expand...

HUH ! I like Beirut 8)


----------



## MO-TT

TTQS240 said:


> Giving me tailpipes a bit of tlc
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What you use on your tailpipes?

Richard


----------



## Ruscle

Fitted mullums led side lights yesterday also fitted numberplate lights 


















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Finally finished wiring the Euro rear light in with twin break/reverse/fog light mods -
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=smash.gif] 8)


Couple of things I'm confused about in the video :

Twin fog - using the tail lights ?

One standard bulb and one led in the twin reverse lights - just for comparison ?

I'm testing high power LEDs for the tail/brake lights and front and rear indicators soon ;-) Reverse and rear fogs already available ;-)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished wiring the Euro rear light in with twin break/reverse/fog light mods -
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=smash.gif] 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things I'm confused about in the video :
> 
> Twin fog - using the tail lights ?
Click to expand...

It's a Wak approved mod - http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm



mullum said:


> One standard bulb and one led in the twin reverse lights - just for comparison ?


Well, you said you only had one white LED left in stock so the OE bulb will be replaced when you send me the other one out. It's a little bit of a shame the collar of the reversing LED light is black - it does darken the appearance of the reversing lens somewhat from the back :?



mullum said:


> I'm testing high power LEDs for the tail/brake lights and front and rear indicators soon ;-) Reverse and rear fogs already available ;-)


Won't need a separate rear fog as the tail/brake light mod will take care of that (a red LED came with the Euro light anyway&#8230
Might have to keep an eye out for the tail/brake and indicator lights (as discussed), though still waiting for the sidelights to come (got them in stock yet?)


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished wiring the Euro rear light in with twin break/reverse/fog light mods -
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=smash.gif] 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things I'm confused about in the video :
> 
> Twin fog - using the tail lights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Wak approved mod - http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One standard bulb and one led in the twin reverse lights - just for comparison ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you only had one LED in stock so the OE bulb will be replaced when you send me another one out.
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing high power LEDs for the tail/brake lights and front and rear indicators soon ;-) Reverse and rear fogs already available ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't need a separate rear fog as the tail/brake light mod will take care of that&#8230;
> Might have to keep an eye out for the tail/brake and indicator lights (as discussed), though still waiting for the sidelights (got them in stock yet?)
Click to expand...

I really need a trip to your part of the woods once you're happy with this... :wink:

John


----------



## mullum

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished wiring the Euro rear light in with twin break/reverse/fog light mods -
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=smash.gif] 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things I'm confused about in the video :
> 
> Twin fog - using the tail lights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Wak approved mod - http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One standard bulb and one led in the twin reverse lights - just for comparison ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said you only had one white LED left in stock so the OE bulb will be replaced when you send me the other one out. It's a little bit of a shame the collar of the reversing LED light is black - it does darken the appearance of the reversing lens somewhat from the back :?
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing high power LEDs for the tail/brake lights and front and rear indicators soon ;-) Reverse and rear fogs already available ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't need a separate rear fog as the tail/brake light mod will take care of that (a red LED came with the Euro light anyway&#8230
> Might have to keep an eye out for the tail/brake and indicator lights (as discussed), though still waiting for the sidelights to come (got them in stock yet?)
Click to expand...

Sidelights are in stock again, but still waiting for the next batch of reverse/rear fogs.
What I do have now though, might interest you. I have a limited number of bulbs which have silver collars rather than black. They're not going to be listed though, so if you'd like to discuss this send me a pm ;-)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> Sidelights are in stock again, but still waiting for the next batch of reverse/rear fogs.
> What I do have now though, might interest you. I have a limited number of bulbs which have silver collars rather than black. They're not going to be listed though, so if you'd like to discuss this send me a pm ;-)


P/m'd [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> I really need a trip to your part of the woods once you're happy with this... :wink:
> 
> John


Yes John - it took me quite a while to do mine, but now I think I've deciphered WAK's directions another one should be quicker (they're not idiot friendly instructions! [smiley=freak.gif] )


----------



## mullum

Perhaps you could do an idiot proof "how to"  
Posted ;-)


----------



## Mondo

Hell, I can do that.

1) Pay Wak to do it for you.


----------



## Eadon

mullum said:


> Perhaps you could do an idiot proof "how to"
> Posted ;-)


X2


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Step One: Figure out where all the wires go to the relay switch in Wak's original instructions. After that it's not that hard&#8230;


----------



## Skeee

...saw over 34mpg on the DIS!

_Poxy space saver!_ :twisted:


----------



## Stace'sTT

Skeee said:


> ...saw over 34mpg on the DIS!
> 
> _Poxy space saver!_ :twisted:


I was impressed at my 33.5 mpg over the Easter Break but that was because I enjoyed a driving trip up North and around the Penninies, my original steaming ground before moving South. 

Heading backwards now though as I get back to normal daily driving.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the battery cover _avec _volt meter:

Wax off:








Wax on:








Moment of puzzlement when I fitted it. Pushed the button, it came on, but went off as soon as I released it. Odd; could have sworn it was a toggle button. Oh well. Fitting it and the display would come on/off. V. Odd. Had another look at the button and the bottom part had unscrewed! Must have happened while fitting it. Tightened it up and all is well in the world again. 

Apart from my sodding parcel shelf, a bracket of which has snapped. Again. :evil:


----------



## mullum

Yeah looks decent 
My switch (the angel eye type) functions differently depending on how you wire it.


----------



## alexi7

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Step One: Figure out where all the wires go to the relay switch in Wak's original instructions. After that it's not that hard&#8230;


I've just bought some Mk 2 Golf bulb holders so I can fit the contact in my lights to have double brake lights.
As per Wak.
Alex


----------



## alexi7

Finally got around to altering my vents for addition gauges, these Audi ones light up red when lights are on.
Alex


----------



## Otley

Took the bike for an MoT, ready for selling. Had a quick blast round.  
Will be VERY sad when she has to go.


----------



## roddy

mmmmmmmmmmm,, I would be to,,, feeling it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley

Owned her since 2004. Just over 9700 miles from new. Had some seriously fun times together but just not getting the time any more. I really hope the new owner has as much fun.


----------



## alexi7

Friend of mine had one of those, with a race can, you could hear him from miles away.


----------



## Otley

She's got a pair of Yoshi' straight through RS3 race cans from an SP2 sleeved down to fit Remus link pipes and BMC race filters, honestly, she sounds like the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse. 8) 
Came booming down a hillside in the dales one day and came upon a police 4x4 blocking the road. He flagged me down and told me to switch her off. He told me the road ahead was closed due to a motorcycle accident and I would have to follow a diversion. 'Take it easy, it's narrow and we've just heard how quick you've been coming down the hill, we don't want another incident.' As I was ready to set off he said it was the nicest sounding bike he had ever heard. 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Fitted Mullens LED front side lights and 'super silver' reversing lights - my car now lights-up like the mother ship in 'Close Encounters...' [smiley=smoking.gif] Bloody hell they're bright!

Really good upgrade if anyone's looking to improve their front visibility and actually be able to see when reversing [smiley=idea.gif]

New white LED bulb vs older yellower bulb.








Two new LED bulbs - looking like something out of Iron Man.








Twin reverse lights with 'super silver' LED bulbs - I should see where I'm reversing now (and then some!)








The area behind brightly illuminated - and anyone there completely blinded. 8) 











mullum said:


> m u l l u m ; - )
> 
> Nice, those ones are stonkingly bright eh  I've only got one more pair of those, but they are overkill for most peoples needs. Some people complain when the bulbs are too bright !
> 
> Today I tested some tail/brake lights. They worked ok but threw up a bulb error warning - so they'd need resistors wiring in.


Edit: Doh! Sorry Stephen - my bad [smiley=whip.gif] 
Anywhoo - pictures added.


----------



## mullum

m u l l u m ; - )

Nice, those ones are stonkingly bright eh  I've only got one more pair of those, but they are overkill for most peoples needs. Some people complain when the bulbs are too bright !

Today I tested some tail/brake lights. They worked ok but threw up a bulb error warning - so they'd need resistors wiring in.


----------



## MO-TT

booked my car in for Monday; getting new clutch fitted after it started slipping after remap!

£346+ vat just for labour as sourced my own sachs clutch kit from eurocarparts £150

Richard


----------



## Malky007

Used the leather repair kit bought from eBay

Pleased with result


----------



## aidb

Malky007 said:


> Used the leather repair kit bought from eBay
> 
> Pleased with result


What a transformation. Was if difficult to do, and maybe a link to the ebay site?


----------



## Malky007

mullum said:


> Malky007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted all the bits I'd bought over the last couple of months.. Mainly carbon bit steering wheel centre, fuel cap. Reverse light cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures ?
Click to expand...



Some of my carbon bits, door pull surrounds also carbon


----------



## Malky007

aidb said:


> Malky007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used the leather repair kit bought from eBay
> 
> Pleased with result
> 
> 
> 
> What a transformation. Was if difficult to do, and maybe a link to the ebay site?
Click to expand...

Not sure how to post link from app, but item number on eBay is 251372742896

Very easy to do, good tutorial on you tube, search repairing scratches and scuffs in leather


----------



## ryanmtt

Fitted my lhd rear light today (twin reverse) & also the brake light mod both huge improvements


----------



## Lollypop86

ryanmtt said:


> Fitted my lhd rear light today (twin reverse) & also the brake light mod both huge improvements


Pics please dont be shy

J
xx


----------



## ryanmtt

Lollypop86 said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my lhd rear light today (twin reverse) & also the brake light mod both huge improvements
> 
> 
> 
> Pics please dont be shy
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Will upload pics later


----------



## Eadon

I WANT TWIN REVERSE :x

:lol:


----------



## ackers

Today I... Connected up 2 USB ports with 2.1a charging for my iDevices when on the move, this was done as subtly as possible.

I will be adding a matching 3.5mm socket next door to it, then the cable hanging to the right hand side will be removed, plugged back in to my hi-fi and I will plug in the "aux cable" as and when I want it. Tidy freak!


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> I WANT TWIN REVERSE :x
> 
> :lol:


get them then!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Lollypop86 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TWIN REVERSE :x
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> get them then!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## ryanmtt

Eadon said:


> I WANT TWIN REVERSE :x
> 
> :lol:


I originally wanted all red but I've seen sense and went for both white


----------



## Volcom

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Fitted Mullens LED front side lights and 'super silver' reversing lights - my car now lights-up like the mother ship in 'Close Encounters...' [smiley=smoking.gif] Bloody hell they're bright!
> 
> Really good upgrade if anyone's looking to improve their front visibility and actually be able to see when reversing [smiley=idea.gif]
> 
> New white LED bulb vs older yellower bulb.
> 
> Two new LED bulbs - looking like something out of Iron Man.
> View attachment 1
> 
> Twin reverse lights with 'super silver' LED bulbs - I should see where I'm reversing now (and then some!)
> View attachment 2
> 
> The area behind brightly illuminated - and anyone there completely blinded. 8)
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> m u l l u m ; - )
> 
> Nice, those ones are stonkingly bright eh  I've only got one more pair of those, but they are overkill for most peoples needs. Some people complain when the bulbs are too bright !
> 
> Today I tested some tail/brake lights. They worked ok but threw up a bulb error warning - so they'd need resistors wiring in.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Doh! Sorry Stephen - my bad [smiley=whip.gif]
> Anywhoo - pictures added.
Click to expand...

Wow these are amazing. Can I ask the place you got them are they just the bulbs or a new unit. Very impressed.


----------



## roddy

twin reverse with super LEDs ,, I want,, I want [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Volcom

Makes two of us. Looks a easy ish mod to do are the rear tail lights hard to get or something?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I bought a Euro-spec rear light unit ages ago from a former member on here who was selling up and just got around to fitting it - spurred on by Mullum selling his LED light kits. Euro lights crop up in the 'For Sale' section from time to time, and on ebay of course if you can catch them.

So bought Mullum's interior lights kit (map x2, cabin x1, vanity mirror x2 and glovebox x1 bulbs); front sidelights x2; super bright reversing lights x2 (the more powerful all silver bodied ones rather than the 'standard' black/silver ones (which are still way better than the standard bulbs)); number plate bulbs x2, and finally side repeaters x2 (free when buying both the interior light and number plate bulbs)

Followed WAK's guides on wiring them up ('Symmetry'/'Rear Light' mods, then the full 'Sweet Symmetry' mod) and Robert's you father's brother.
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
(Might give this a little write-up myself when I find time as some bits of it I didn't think were too clear (for an ignoramus like I))


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I bought a Euro-spec rear light unit ages ago from a former member on here who was selling up and just got around to fitting it - spurred on by Mullum selling his LED light kits. Euro lights crop up in the 'For Sale' section from time to time, and on ebay of course if you can catch them.
> 
> So bought Mullum's interior lights kit (map x2, cabin x1, vanity mirror x2 and glovebox x1 bulbs); front sidelights x2; super bright reversing lights x2 (the more powerful all silver bodied ones rather than the 'standard' black/silver ones (which are still way better than the standard bulbs)); number plate bulbs x2, and finally side repeaters x2 (free when buying both the interior light and number plate bulbs)
> 
> Followed WAK's guides on wiring them up ('Symmetry'/'Rear Light' mods, then the full 'Sweet Symmetry' mod) and Robert's you father's brother.
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
> (Might give this a little write-up myself when I find time as some bits of it I didn't think were too clear (for an ignoramus like I))


I really need a dummies guide for this Bart :wink:

John


----------



## GIB984

Approved a water pump, cam belt and thermostat replacement. On the back of £460 spent a week ago, I hope I'm done now.

For a while anyway


----------



## TTSPORT666

Gave Bluey her 5k oil change with her favorite tipple Millers finest nanotech. Hopefully picking up some more bits from the spray shop i have had done tomorrow before work.

Also came up with another cunning oem plus plan [smiley=idea2.gif] . :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Euro-spec rear light unit ages ago from a former member on here who was selling up and just got around to fitting it - spurred on by Mullum selling his LED light kits. Euro lights crop up in the 'For Sale' section from time to time, and on ebay of course if you can catch them.
> 
> So bought Mullum's interior lights kit (map x2, cabin x1, vanity mirror x2 and glovebox x1 bulbs); front sidelights x2; super bright reversing lights x2 (the more powerful all silver bodied ones rather than the 'standard' black/silver ones (which are still way better than the standard bulbs)); number plate bulbs x2, and finally side repeaters x2 (free when buying both the interior light and number plate bulbs)
> 
> Followed WAK's guides on wiring them up ('Symmetry'/'Rear Light' mods, then the full 'Sweet Symmetry' mod) and Robert's you father's brother.
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
> (Might give this a little write-up myself when I find time as some bits of it I didn't think were too clear (for an ignoramus like I))
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a dummies guide for this Bart :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Give us a bit of time John - when I took the units out to fit the 'super silver' bulbs I took some photos of my bodgings - just need to put pinkie to key and write something up in the next week or two&#8230;


----------



## Trouble4

I picked up my car from a shop that could NOT finish it... I am so relived to have it back ...

So, tomorrow I take it to a tuning shop... that I have worked with for almost five years........ 


__
https://flic.kr/p/14001264684


----------



## Volcom

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I bought a Euro-spec rear light unit ages ago from a former member on here who was selling up and just got around to fitting it - spurred on by Mullum selling his LED light kits. Euro lights crop up in the 'For Sale' section from time to time, and on ebay of course if you can catch them.
> 
> So bought Mullum's interior lights kit (map x2, cabin x1, vanity mirror x2 and glovebox x1 bulbs); front sidelights x2; super bright reversing lights x2 (the more powerful all silver bodied ones rather than the 'standard' black/silver ones (which are still way better than the standard bulbs)); number plate bulbs x2, and finally side repeaters x2 (free when buying both the interior light and number plate bulbs)
> 
> Followed WAK's guides on wiring them up ('Symmetry'/'Rear Light' mods, then the full 'Sweet Symmetry' mod) and Robert's you father's brother.
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
> (Might give this a little write-up myself when I find time as some bits of it I didn't think were too clear (for an ignoramus like I))


Thanks so much for that I will be looking at this as its all a good idea. I've been running LED's on an old 60's Lambretta I have for some time and unlike the origin bulbs etc you can see with these and see me brake. Amazing could only see the benefit of doing these mods and over all not s bad price to I should think apart from the rear light it's all cheap.


----------



## Eadon

I look forward to seeing that Bart, Twin reverse is definitely on the To-Do list!


----------



## Typhhon

Finally accepted that my Trinet discs had to go.

MOT today was another advisory but the inboard surface is shot.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=103978

Over 6 years and 60K miles pretty happy so next set on order....work+bills never ends...


----------



## Fizzleh

Lowfoon said:


> In preparation for Worthersee, new GB pressed plates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and also installed my red reverse light patch's.


looking good, where did you get your pressed plates from?


----------



## DnoTT

Received my vmaxx coilovers today, going to fit them Monday... Just need to figure out how to set them up! Never had coilovers or even lowered springs before so this should be fun for me


----------



## alexi7

Fitted my arm rest bought of a fellow member on here. Looks the dogs.


----------



## Volcom

Bought and drove home my first TT. Now what's next!


----------



## seTT

....got my beautiful V6 back after paint detail and I'm like a dog with two d***s.


----------



## Otley

Gave the qS a damn good wash & clean out. She looks tip top again. Then had a drive by two houses, (one of which we can afford, one of which we can't,) as we're intending on moving. Sods law, the one we can't afford is in the better area. :?


----------



## Mondo

...spanked my mate down Banbury way...


----------



## doverttowner

Replaced my yellow sidelight bulbs with nice bright LED bulbs


----------



## Otley

Mondo said:


> ...spanked my mate down Banbury way...


As long as you both enjoyed it eh?


----------



## Mondo

Well, only one of us walked away with a trophy. :?

And it wasn't me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Well, only one of us walked away with a trophy. :?
> 
> And it wasn't me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


  Mondo you don't need Trophy bling to feel like a winner.. :wink:

Damien.

Another nice trophy for Bluey's achievement cabinet even if it was not for BHP..lol


----------



## Otley

Last time I tried spanking, neither of us could walk away.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...spanked my *monkey* down Banbury way...


Glad I didn't see that... :roll:

Thanks for the dome nut my friend 

No trophy for me this year, but to miss the Stage 1 trophy by 2ps without a remap, certainly put a smile on my face 

John


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, only one of us walked away with a trophy. :?
> 
> And it wasn't me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo you don't need Trophy bling to feel like a winner.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Another nice trophy for Bluey's achievement cabinet even if it was not for BHP..lol
Click to expand...

Totally deserved Damien 

Did they sort your abs light?

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, only one of us walked away with a trophy. :?
> 
> And it wasn't me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo you don't need Trophy bling to feel like a winner.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Another nice trophy for Bluey's achievement cabinet even if it was not for BHP..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally deserved Damien
> 
> Did they sort your abs light?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks John..Yes Matt kindly reset it from his laptop... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## JoTT

Topcat010867 said:


> JoTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally rang car insurace to tell them I had moved house only to be stung by another 200 quid a yr
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you moved to?......Beirut...... :lol:
Click to expand...

About 2 miles from my old house but seems to be pikey heaven round here lol been here 2 weeks and already have a nice scrape on my wheel arch :evil:


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...you don't need Trophy bling to feel like a winner.. :wink: ...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you don't need Trophy bling to feel like a winner.. :wink: ...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Good, innit? 

Not sure who's got the tighter trousers, though:


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> Good, innit?
> 
> Not sure who's got the tighter trousers, though:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't think I've ever seen as tight of pair of jeans as our damo today ! Hats off to him for managing to get them on, no wonder he was late.


----------



## Mondo

They'll have to be surgically removed. 

:lol:


----------



## daztheblue1976

finally got round to fitting my new forge tip and various other hoses. inlet manifold and rocker cover polishing next


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> They'll have to be surgically removed.
> 
> :lol:


 

Damien.


----------



## alexi7

Started to wire up my extra Audi gauges. they light up red. Apologies for the poor I phone pics.




As I said pics are sh** look great when illuminated.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted some chrome-coloured (but amber-illuminated) side repeaters. Drivers side came out/went in fine, but NS snapped the clip when pulling it out. [smiley=furious3.gif] Has evidently been changed before (and not by me, so at least 7 years' previous) as a) the bulb was much cleaner than the OS one, and b) the holding clip was a different design; no metal spring, just brittle plastic, which is why the fecker snapped.

[smiley=furious3.gif]

Why is it a £2 mod turns into a £10 mission. :?


----------



## MO-TT

Said goodbye to my TT for a week as put her into the garage and won't be back home till next weekend   

Richard


----------



## roddy

MO-TT said:


> Said goodbye to my TT for a week as put her into the garage and won't be back home till next weekend
> 
> Richard


where are you going ? :lol:


----------



## hey3688

Gave my engine bay a bit of a clean, must never have been done it was filthy
Fitted engine cap set which i bought of another member, oil, coolant, washer, dipstick and strut caps
also fitted stainless bolts to covers


----------



## mstew

Front plate was hanging off to just replaced the old foam tape as it was annoying. Glad to see the bumper isn't butchered by lots of holes


----------



## phil5556

This is 2 days worth and the photos are rubbish but....

Yesterday put the "new" wheels on. Got rid of the RS4 reps and put the 9 spokes on 

Before:










After. Much better 










And today got the tracking done so it doesn't scrub the new tyres like the old ones:










And fitted new plugs:


----------



## S23rta

I let my mrs drive my 225 to work... She has a corsa 1.3cdti


----------



## roddy

I bet she thot it felt like a tractor !!!


----------



## S23rta

I may have to hide the keys after the smile she had in her face walking back in the house


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

s23rta....

you're in cannock?

any meets/ events happen regular that way? i'm just in hinckley, but the local scene has died a death! nice roads over that way too....


----------



## S23rta

I wouldn't know anymore buddy, not been out in years. I was 17 in 2005 and it was the best year for it but after 05 the police started cracking down, the fuel prices went up and so did insurance so not much really happens any more.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

S23rta said:


> I wouldn't know anymore buddy, not been out in years. I was 17 in 2005 and it was the best year for it but after 05 the police started cracking down, the fuel prices went up and so did insurance so not much really happens any more.


yeah, gone are the days of Hams Hall drifting [smiley=bigcry.gif]

ahh well, good to see another TT owner in the area


----------



## ades tt 180

+1 for the cannock lads! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

in that case we should organise a mini meet.....

when i say we i mean someone else and i'll attend- im crap at organising!


----------



## dextter

Today I detailed the TT (LOL, I know some on here hate the word "detail"  )

Consisted of wash - clay - wash again - DA polish (Menz Power finish) - Wax (Megs Stage 3) - glass (A/glym glass cleaner)

Looking very, VERY schweeeeeeeeeeeet now !! [smiley=dude.gif]

Would love to know who owned this before me, BTW, as I could tell them what a great job they did on looking after it; the claybar hardly removed any crap at all !! 8)


----------



## S23rta

ades tt 180 said:


> +1 for the cannock lads! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]





fixitagaintomoz said:


> in that case we should organise a mini meet.....
> 
> when i say we i mean someone else and i'll attend- im crap at organising!


There's three of us ATM them lol but I think this is the wrong thread for that :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Radio out....switch back in......clips back in.....radio back in.....jobs a goodun  and no nails broken lol

J
Xx


----------



## S23rta

I tried to tax the car as it's up today but haven't got the new keeper slip so I now have to wait for the log book  on the plus side I'll be saving fuel money which is going towards new breather hoses lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Lollypop86 said:


> Radio out....switch back in......clips back in.....radio back in.....jobs a goodun  and no nails broken lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Ooooooo get you!


----------



## mullum

Lollypop86 said:


> Radio out....switch back in......clips back in.....radio back in.....jobs a goodun  and no nails broken lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Is this the hazard switch ? I thought it was replaced but it didn't fix your indicator issues ??


----------



## Mondo

...got a cheap (<£8) cargo net bag thing to stretch across the back of the passenger seats. Fits nicely into the rear seat locking bar things. Need to sort out a way to anchor the bottom two.

A pic in the weekend.


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> Radio out....switch back in......clips back in.....radio back in.....jobs a goodun  and no nails broken lol
> 
> J
> Xx


did that myself,,, mmmm i love easy jobs..


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radio out....switch back in......clips back in.....radio back in.....jobs a goodun  and no nails broken lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the hazard switch ? I thought it was replaced but it didn't fix your indicator issues ??
Click to expand...

That appears to have fixed itself I'm thinking it was just having a wobble as it hasn't done it since. However, I don't think the garage put something back right as when I went to turn my heated seat off push it back in and it went all the way in to the dash so I sorted that out this evening......with only 1 radio key  so very pleased as I didn't want a cold bottom on the way home this evening, it probably took me no longer than 10 minutes

J
Xx


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Received my Haribo in the post.










Also got a free grill with them. Bonus.


----------



## dbbloke

Passed my ITV (MOT) in Spain. So my car is now almost Spanish! Audi TT's RHD are allowed in Spain 

Also...
I changed my Forge piece of crap 007dv for the stock Audi one.
And...
NEW N75 - Wow, the climb through the revs from 2500-4500 is a LOT stronger than before 
Anyone with an old N75 go and buy a new one. I've hesitated for close to 2 yrs now, thinking... well it wont make much difference


----------



## mrzzr1200

Dropped off my 225 as it has a boost/power issue.


----------



## t0ne

Fitted the missing wheel nut covers I picked up yesterday and collected up my OEM mats and new TT badge for the rear end


----------



## Volcom

Had a full service plus cambelt and water pump change. Best to start the project with a good strong base.


----------



## jamiemcc

Had the v6 over to 4rings for a full service, dsg service and hadex oil / filter,, + a few other small things.. This was my first experience with these guys and had just decided to use them based on the reviews on here. Very impressed from the word go! Gave me a lift to the station as it was pissing down and offered to collect me on my return,, explained everything and gave me a full run down on the motor, sound guys ;-) will be using them from now on for anything i can't to do myself ;-) 8) was worth the drive over from Heathrow direction :mrgreen:

Also id seen some posts on here about people saying they didn't reply to emails etc,, I called them in the afternoon and had the car booked in at 8am the following morning,, best to call them id say!!


----------



## malstt

I'm off to order my new wheels  hope I don't have to wait to long for them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

Today I failed to fit the TIP I've waited 2 months for delivery. :x 
The one they specify for the AJQ engine I have is not correct:
http://ramair-filters.co.uk/audi-silico ... t-20v.html

According to the Bentley manual, mine is the same as the diagram for ATC and AWP engines.

UPDATE: Apparently I also need to remove the metal part of the pipe to fit the TIP to the turbo.

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Pugwash69

Metal part off and after a lot of grunting and swearing the new one is in place.


----------



## alexi7

I had cruise control retro fitted by a guy of Audi.net. NHN, Nigel.
Superb professional job, also had anti hi jacking - auto open/close windows on the key fob-alarm beep. for locking only.
Anything Audi/VW this man can work his magic, really nice bloke too.
Alex


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the cheapo luggage net properly. Not the best photo in the world but you get the idea:









It's actually a bag but you could use it as either a bag or just to hold stuff against the rear seats.


----------



## roddy

had full suspension check up in my mates garage,,, all bushes , bearings and ball joints in tip top condition,,,  8)


----------



## Cliffwah

Got my forge hoses fitted, my sfs tip and 15mm spacers on the front and 20mm on the back. Looking good on the stance now.


----------



## Volcom

Mounted my xcarlink and Bluetooth mic. So happy with myself haha sad I know.

Here are some photos.


----------



## sixohsixone

t0ne said:


> Fitted the missing wheel nut covers I picked up yesterday and collected up my OEM mats and new TT badge for the rear end


Just a thought keep your old matts as like you I bought OEM and the fixing was rubbish. Every time I went to get out of the car ( pole position) you tend to put pressure on the matt , which made the matt unfasten pop off. I just pushed out the fixings from the old matt and swapped over , problem solved .


----------



## Duggy

Volcom said:


> Mounted my xcarlink and Bluetooth mic. So happy with myself haha sad I know.
> 
> Here are some photos.


Where did you mount the Bluetooth button?

I've got my mic and button to fit and can't see a good discreet place for it to go :?

John


----------



## Volcom

Sorry can't help mine didn't come with a button.


----------



## Otley

Took the qS for a good old blast out this afternoon. Seems like she's just had to endure work and back for ages now, so I decided to treat her. My old girl has taken the kids to the caravan for a long weekend and left me to my own devices, so why not I thought? 
Just followed my nose for a while and ended up in Hebden Bridge. Jumped on the A6033 that goes up over the moor, all the way to Oxenhope. Not been on that road for ages. It's twisty and undulating, in some places billiard table smooth tarmac, in some it's rough and at times breaking up. There was nothing on the road (going in my direction anyway.) The only motor I could see was a black 4x4 about 3/4 of the way to the top of the moor in front. 
Oh, it was bliss. every part of the car got a proper work out. It just seemed SO effortless. I had the drivers window down half way and the sound from the Wak box mod' with a pipercross filter on song was so sweet. 
Just before I got to the very top of the moor, I caught the 4x4 up and had to slow down, this wasn't a bad thing as there were roadworks with temp' lights just over the summit.
Trundled down the other side, through Oxenhope and a woman in a really nice looking A4 pulled out behind me from a side road. I rather think she was interested in either what I had in the boot or how quick the qS was, as she was RIGHT up my pipes. In places I couldn't see the end of her bonnet or headlights in my rear view mirror. Anyway there's another little bit of moor road at the other side of the village before you come back into civilization, so as I had nothing in my boot that would be of any interest to the A4 driver, I gave her another little tickle. :roll: 
In conclusion, I'm going to tempt my old girl into spending more time at the caravan, so I can play out more often. :twisted:


----------



## Cloud

Clayed the car. Spent 3 hours since it was a nice day, just in case we don't get another dry weekend before Unphased The Show, on 25th May 8)

It's absolutely gleaming now but it's meant to rain tonight and tomorrow though so, by Monday, it'll need washing again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Absolutely embarrassed a focus ST driver


----------



## Mondo

Changed my sig. Again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JoTT

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Absolutely embarrassed a focus ST driver


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## roddy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Absolutely embarrassed a focus ST driver


do that regularly mate


----------



## Otley

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Absolutely embarrassed a focus ST driver


Did you draw attention to his combover? :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Changed my sig. Again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I need to change mine as well... :roll:

Later on I'm going to fit my new dome nut and attempt to fix my washer bottle leak...

John


----------



## Mondo

Pics when done, John. 

And I think you're not the only one that needs a new sig. Wouldn't want folks thinking I got beat at the RR day by a lowly QS... :roll:


----------



## redhoTT225

Changed the horrible yellow stained expansion bottle for a brand new one.
Replaced coolant and oil caps with Porsche 911 ones.
And OG manifold and dipstick bling to finish.

Looks much tidier now

Mike


----------



## Mondo

Very nice. Just need an Old Guy oil cap ring to finish it off.


----------



## droopsnoot

Cleaned all the "stuff" off my offside headlamp. 1500 grit, then 2000, then 2500, Solvol autosol, G3 compound, then super resin polish. Not perfect, but loads better than it was. Need to find some time to do the other one now, though at least it reminds me how much better this one is.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Was going to wash the car today, but the battery was flat (as it's not been used much (cycling to work)), so as I couldn't move it up the drive into space to wash it I finally got round to fitting my 'Mondo box' after prepping it many, many months ago. (Wak-boxing the air box and installing the BMC filter.) 
Didn't fit the cold air feed pipe as that'll probably happen when I fit the v6 front bumper, but it doesn't sound too bad - not as hissy as I thought it would be.


----------



## Black_TT

Fit my interior LED lights:

Before:


















After:


















The pictures don't do it much justice seeing as its daytime, but at night these are the dogs.
(Bought off mullum from here, great seller) :mrgreen:


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Fitted my new grill


----------



## Mondo

Nice work, Martin. Something about imitation and flatery? 

Two things. I guarantee you'll be removing more of that air box before long. And... where does the banana come into it? :?


----------



## alexi7

Very sexy, that come from Germany?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Nice work, Martin. Something about imitation and flatery?
> 
> Two things. I guarantee you'll be removing more of that air box before long. And... where does the banana come into it? :?


Absolutely, Mondo my dear fellow - though i doubt I'll be getting a stealth hybrid-turbo anytime soon.

I did look at the airbox and think 'idiot, you've only cut the bit out of the bottom where that plastic conduit goes!', so some more might come out.

Went out for a longish drive this morning when the roads were quiet - bit more of a 'whoosh' from the front which is nice, but also another sound which is only heard very briefly from low-revs and sounds like a Scooby going 'ba-da ba-da ba-da' - not sure what it could be (hopefully nothing bad to do with the turbo) but will try to record it and see what others think.



alexi7 said:


> Very sexy, that come from Germany?


I'm not sure - it had a 'Fyffes' sticker on it rather than a TUV one, so I'm guessing not!

Also, washed the car and cleaned up my back end


----------



## Pot Of Jam

alexi7 said:


> Very sexy, that come from Germany?


If you ment the grill then yes, eBay CarParts.


----------



## hey3688

Painted my brake calipers Red and gave it a quick wash
Yesterday i did the double brake light mod


----------



## rcarlile23

So bank holiday weekend, what to do? Get myself into gear and off to Awesome GTi and get these D2 Racing coilovers on.

The cars not stupidly lowered yet as I dont know if I am going on 18s or 19s yet. So just a small amount whilst it settles for now.

Car feels alot stiffer but the ride is not really any harsher. Told Awesome set it to soft and it feels OEM.


----------



## mullum

They look smart mate, and "OEM ride quality" sounds very promising ;-) Rear spacers on the cards too? 
How much were the D2 coilovers and where from ?
Someone recently stated that they are also branded as K-Sport, a coilover said to go as low as -70mm and with 32 levels of ride adjustment.


----------



## rcarlile23

Yeah spacers are a most mullum. Im going to wait two weeks to let them settle as I dont do much mileage.

I bought them from The SpeedFactory for £638 plus delivery

D2 have been around for years and made stuff like this


----------



## alexi7

[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Put the Golf up for sale because, " you can't have an A3 quattro, A TT quattro a GT tdi Golf and an Austin Healey,
so I've been told. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Was going to wash the car today, but the battery was flat (as it's not been used much (cycling to work)), so as I couldn't move it up the drive into space to wash it I finally got round to fitting my 'Mondo box' after prepping it many, many months ago. (Wak-boxing the air box and installing the BMC filter.)
> Didn't fit the cold air feed pipe as that'll probably happen when I fit the v6 front bumper, but it doesn't sound too bad - not as hissy as I thought it would be.


Tidy job there Martin, the gloves are off for the next RR day already... :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my shiny dome nut, that my friend Mondo donated to the cause...










Must of added a few bhp, as the car was awesome earlier :wink: :lol: :lol:

Thanks again my Kiwi friend

John


----------



## mullum

rcarlile23 said:


> Yeah spacers are a most mullum. Im going to wait two weeks to let them settle as I dont do much mileage.
> 
> I bought them from The SpeedFactory for £638 plus delivery
> 
> D2 have been around for years and made stuff like this


That's a good price eh - and if they ARE the same as the ksport coilovers (as has been stated) they should go as low as -70mm - although I know you're only going -50mm. That'll help with the ride comfort of course.

Didn't you buy them back in January ? I remember your thread back then when we were discussing options.


----------



## Skid Mark

Washed mine and now it's chucking it down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Volcom

Drive my clean car to the beach in athe sun with my girlfriend then went a and picked up some coilover shocks. Now the car need a wash again! After driving so far the weekend and the last bit all in the rain on back roads.


----------



## Donay

stripped the clear-coat off my wheels, (fat fives) wet sanded ,polished and waxed all 4.Aluminum was pitted due to the breakdown of the clear-coat. Took a good 20hrs to do but they came out great!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to wash the car today, but the battery was flat (as it's not been used much (cycling to work)), so as I couldn't move it up the drive into space to wash it I finally got round to fitting my 'Mondo box' after prepping it many, many months ago. (Wak-boxing the air box and installing the BMC filter.)
> Didn't fit the cold air feed pipe as that'll probably happen when I fit the v6 front bumper, but it doesn't sound too bad - not as hissy as I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy job there Martin, the gloves are off for the next RR day already... :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Cheers John. It might add a pony or two, but I doubt I'll feel a dramatic difference in performance (unlike you when you get your wee beastie WAK-attacked) - I'm kinda at the stage 2 ceiling where the next major set of mods will cost ££££s, and I can't justify the spend over return for them. Still, roll on next RR day


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Fitted my shiny dome nut, that my friend Mondo donated to the cause...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must of added a few bhp, as the car was awesome earlier :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks again my Kiwi friend
> 
> John


No probs, DD. Glad to HAVE ( :wink: ) helped.


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to wash the car today, but the battery was flat (as it's not been used much (cycling to work)), so as I couldn't move it up the drive into space to wash it I finally got round to fitting my 'Mondo box' after prepping it many, many months ago. (Wak-boxing the air box and installing the BMC filter.)
> Didn't fit the cold air feed pipe as that'll probably happen when I fit the v6 front bumper, but it doesn't sound too bad - not as hissy as I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy job there Martin, the gloves are off for the next RR day already... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers John. It might add a pony or two, but I doubt I'll feel a dramatic difference in performance (unlike you when you get your wee beastie WAK-attacked) - I'm kinda at the stage 2 ceiling where the next major set of mods will cost ££££s, and I can't justify the spend over return for them. Still, roll on next RR day
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, mine will be staying at the Stage 2 ceiling until by turbo gives up the ghost. With mine being a daily driver it also needs to be reliable, but there doesn't seem too many issues going down the hybrid route now 

John


----------



## Volcom

Fitted LED bulbs and the engine bolt kit. They both are small but make a nice little modern update to a MK1.


----------



## rcarlile23

mullum said:


> rcarlile23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah spacers are a most mullum. Im going to wait two weeks to let them settle as I dont do much mileage.
> 
> I bought them from The SpeedFactory for £638 plus delivery
> 
> D2 have been around for years and made stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good price eh - and if they ARE the same as the ksport coilovers (as has been stated) they should go as low as -70mm - although I know you're only going -50mm. That'll help with the ride comfort of course.
> 
> Didn't you buy them back in January ? I remember your thread back then when we were discussing options.
Click to expand...

]

Yeah Mullum, had them under my bed since then haha. not in a rush to modify the car to be honest. It's low mileage so just do stuff when I feel like. Keep looking at wheels and Corbeau Club Sports seats but not sure if I want to live with bucket seats


----------



## Paulj100

Received my new black side boot liners from Staners1 ( Marc ) to replace the grey ones. very happy and exstremely well wrapped! Cheers Marc.

If anyone needs any TT spares contact Marc ( staners1 ) via his ad in the sale section. Highly recommended. 8)

Paul


----------



## mullum

I wanted those too :-( but you beat me to em fair n square ;-)


----------



## Pugwash69

I just carbon-skinned my handbrake cover. It's still curing the second top coat so not complete yet.

Slippery slope...


----------



## markymark1

Got the car back from the garage with a new rear coil spring and MOT...finally back on the road


----------



## mullum

Pugwash69 said:


> I just carbon-skinned my handbrake cover. It's still curing the second top coat so not complete yet.
> 
> Slippery slope...


Nice one, I must get on the case too !
I'll probably be asking you lots of questions when you're done. Will you do a thread ?


----------



## Pugwash69

Mid week sarcasm Mullum? I thought you'd be fully skinned-up by now?


----------



## mullum

No not at all mate. I've had many parts skinned by others and I've bought all the gear and read up a bit about it but not got around to doing any myself yet. And once you've done it you'll probably learn a few things along the way - so I'm genuinely hoping to glean some tips from your practical experience 

I've got a few things in mind. At first maybe the sliding tray, the cover where the cupholder/armrest goes and maybe eventually a whole transmission tunnel.
I was quoted £600 to skin one of those !


----------



## Pugwash69

Oh right, I thought you were super experienced.  I bought another metre of the carbon fibre sheet and been using the carbonmods liquids from what Tonksy sold me. Only dropped the thing on my brand new jeans once but washed them straight away!


----------



## cam69

Fitted my qs reps from the tt shop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee

Attained 378 miles on the trip counter (since last refuel) with over ten miles to the next refill.
_Might have to pack the spare fuel can?_


----------



## seTT

Made a 120-mile motorway trip to see The Daughter at Hull Uni. First time with cruise control. Car is filthy, but all is bliss.


----------



## nilanth

woke up with a slight hang over..but was cured when i managed to get tickets for eminem concert


----------



## Mondo

...fitted the white LEDs from Mullum in the glovebox, tailgate & boot. And I suspect he was right; I should have got the whole set. :?

Look good though.


----------



## Pugwash69

I just did the "double brake light" mod. 5 minutes to do, 5 minutes to realise I could video it on my camera to see if it worked!


----------



## mullum

Jacked up the car for the first time, realised I should've undone the wheel nuts first. Car down, undid the wheel nuts, jacked up the car again. Are these the correct places ? Bit worried as whatever you call that ridge did seem to deform quite a bit :-/










Wheels off, did all the faff required to get the bumper off. Removed the grille and set about gluing in the new one. Panicked a bit when I realised it would need some clamping to position it properly - as I'd already put the glue on :-/ Hope the glue still works overnight or may have to do the whole thing again. At least I know how to do it now.

Took the headlights out and split them, tinted the orange lenses and sprayed the inner bits gloss black. Tried cleaning the inside of the lenses - hope I don't regret that tomorrow when I put the lights back together.

Painted the lower grilles gloss black to match the light cluster inner bits and the mesh on the new grille. Called it a day but had to put the wheels back on and move the car so I could close the garage door (schoolboy error).

Cream crackered ! Might leave the wheels on for reassembly tomorrow as that was a bit of a faff with the bolt through spacers.


----------



## alexi7

That's a super sexy piece of stainless steel in the picture..
Alex


----------



## sam lane

drove to work and my engine management light came on , ) still a sexy ass car to drive and look at other than my orange engine light


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Why dolid you take the wheels off?

Bumper removal is possible without taking the wheels off, just opposite lock 1 way, undo the archliner and bumler, then rrpeat for the other side. Obviously same for re-assembly. Should look good when its done


----------



## mullum

alexi7 said:


> That's a super sexy piece of stainless steel in the picture..
> Alex


Fitted just the other week, along with a downpipe.
I believe the bloke below has the very same sportscats but with a standard downpipe. But he got MUCH better BHP than I did after his wak remap :-/
I'd love to know which mod made all the difference ???



fixitagaintomoz said:


> Why dolid you take the wheels off?
> 
> Bumper removal is possible without taking the wheels off, just opposite lock 1 way, undo the archliner and bumler, then rrpeat for the other side. Obviously same for re-assembly. Should look good when its done


Yeah I've done it that way, and even without the car jacked up ! But I wanted to pop my jack-the-car-and-remove-theWheels cherry ;-)
Did I use the correct points for the jack and axle stand ?


----------



## Eadon

Yep all good Stephen


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mullum said:


> alexi7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a super sexy piece of stainless steel in the picture..
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted just the other week, along with a downpipe.
> I believe the bloke below has the very same sportscats but with a standard downpipe. But he got MUCH better BHP than I did after his wak remap :-/
> I'd love to know which mod made all the difference ???
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dolid you take the wheels off?
> 
> Bumper removal is possible without taking the wheels off, just opposite lock 1 way, undo the archliner and bumler, then rrpeat for the other side. Obviously same for re-assembly. Should look good when its done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've done it that way, and even without the car jacked up ! But I wanted to pop my jack-the-car-and-remove-theWheels cherry ;-)
> Did I use the correct points for the jack and axle stand ?
Click to expand...

if youre refering to my cat- mines a decat on standard DP. You probably get a better torque from your DP, all my power is top end. What other mods have you got?

The jacking points- i would have jacked there but used a board on the axle stand- looks like its digging in a bit.
Maybe put the axle stand under the wishbone where it bolts up, just next to where the jack is in that pic


----------



## mullum

Ahh that's right you went for the decat. I thought you and I were discussing them when you were buying. Must've been someone else ? 
Thanks for the jacking tips ;-)

My other mods : 3" TIP, wak box & pipercoss, scorpion non res catback.
APX engine.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Ordered a refill for my 7ltr Raceglaze water filter as couple of days ago (as it'd started leaving water spots on the paint after washing), got it today and replaced the resin filtration crystals.

Now it's just a case of giving the car a final rinse with this and leave to dry for a spotless finish. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## mullum

I so want one of those !


----------



## nott

Fitted my hardtop

I know it's nearly summer but wanted to test fit
It , looked great but felt different as the roof is
Much higher .

A bit of noise from the parcel shelf but I will look
At that tomorrow .


----------



## Volcom

mullum said:


> Jacked up the car for the first time, realised I should've undone the wheel nuts first. Car down, undid the wheel nuts, jacked up the car again. Are these the correct places ? Bit worried as whatever you call that ridge did seem to deform quite a bit :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels off, did all the faff required to get the bumper off. Removed the grille and set about gluing in the new one. Panicked a bit when I realised it would need some clamping to position it properly - as I'd already put the glue on :-/ Hope the glue still works overnight or may have to do the whole thing again. At least I know how to do it now.
> 
> Took the headlights out and split them, tinted the orange lenses and sprayed the inner bits gloss black. Tried cleaning the inside of the lenses - hope I don't regret that tomorrow when I put the lights back together.
> 
> Painted the lower grilles gloss black to match the light cluster inner bits and the mesh on the new grille. Called it a day but had to put the wheels back on and move the car so I could close the garage door (schoolboy error).
> 
> Cream crackered ! Might leave the wheels on for reassembly tomorrow as that was a bit of a faff with the bolt through spacers.


Sorry. But happy the grill is off!


----------



## Volcom

Today I fitted some LED's and took one out then fitted the new oil/water cap and the Osir orbit ring. Happy to be getting these little jobs ticked off.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Ordered a refill for my 7ltr Raceglaze water filter as couple of days ago (as it'd started leaving water spots on the paint after washing), got it today and replaced the resin filtration crystals.
> 
> Now it's just a case of giving the car a final rinse with this and leave to dry for a spotless finish. [smiley=sunny.gif]


i need one of those do bad! Water marks EVERYWHERE now that ive moved house! Stupid hard water!


----------



## hang your idols

Not today,but yesterday evening,i bought cupra r brembo calipers and custom double din,thanks to *BOSS* * [smiley=dude.gif] *


----------



## MO-TT

Got my private plate on finally and gave her a clean!










Then replaced the quattro badge for an s line badge 










P.s excuse the hole and sticky marks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sexytt

Today i fitted Brett engine bling  Supplied by Brendanb86 on the TTOC forum with excellent service and quality products i wasn't disappointed. I have fitted alluminium throttle body cover, strut caps, windscreen washer cap, oil cap and ring, power steering fluid cap, dipstick. Have found the washer bottle cap too tall so will try to ammend but looks good and all can be engraved or powdercoated to personalise 8) I am pleased with the overall look in my engine bay


----------



## hang your idols

Wow,looks awesome :roll: ;what CAI do yo have?


----------



## TT8

Fitted my rear break light all red symmetry


----------



## ryanmtt

TT8 said:


> Fitted my rear break light all red symmetry


----------



## Peeunit

Just bought a genuine Thule roof rack for the TT for 40 quid delivered!!!! Bargain .... I think?? Is that a good deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

Sounds good. I think I paid about £25 just for a foot pack for our A4.


----------



## Mondo

Do you mean the OEM ones made by Thule? In that case, fook yes!









If it's the square Thule bars that fit by jamming themselves under the window rubber, then... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Volcom

I fitted a fire extinguisher not a big job as I had loads on today.

Under passenger seat and onto the seat frame.


----------



## Guzi

Passed 100,000 miles ! First car I've owned to do that.


----------



## Pugwash69

I've just been cleaning the inside of my car. Shampoo and shined the plastics a bit. It was cunning choice as the sunshine turned to rain just as I finished!


----------



## mullum

Spent 8 hours scratching a headlight lens. Will probably spend a lot longer scratching my head wondering why ? Whyyyy !! ;,-(


----------



## Grahamstt

sexytt said:


> Today i fitted Brett engine bling  Supplied by Brendanb86 on the TTOC forum with excellent service and quality products i wasn't disappointed. I have fitted alluminium throttle body cover, strut caps, windscreen washer cap, oil cap and ring, power steering fluid cap, dipstick. Have found the washer bottle cap too tall so will try to ammend but looks good and all can be engraved or powdercoated to personalise 8) I am pleased with the overall look in my engine bay


All looks excellent and good quality, but you need to remove the spacer under your oil cap. It removes the same as the cap and then fit the cap directly to the camcover. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Unless you are going to fit your plastic engine cover but it doesn't look like you are about to do that :wink:

Or does pic 6 mean you are


----------



## alexi7

Looks a million dollars.
Alex


----------



## alexi7

Just did the double brake light mod, 10 mins, then 20 mins trying to find the one that pinged across the garage.
*I have 2 sets of contacts, send me a pm and for £2./set. I will post them.* I will look for the missing one as well.
Alex


----------



## Pattys225tt

replaced front and rear brakes...had 2 new 225/40/18s fitted to the bbs wheels on the fronts and had a new maf and second lambda sensor.. im broke now


----------



## mullum

The carbonification continues ...


----------



## sexytt

Grahamstt said:


> sexytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i fitted Brett engine bling  Supplied by Brendanb86 on the TTOC forum with excellent service and quality products i wasn't disappointed. I have fitted alluminium throttle body cover, strut caps, windscreen washer cap, oil cap and ring, power steering fluid cap, dipstick. Have found the washer bottle cap too tall so will try to ammend but looks good and all can be engraved or powdercoated to personalise 8) I am pleased with the overall look in my engine bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All looks excellent and good quality, but you need to remove the spacer under your oil cap. It removes the same as the cap and then fit the cap directly to the camcover. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Unless you are going to fit your plastic engine cover but it doesn't look like you are about to do that :wink:
> 
> Or does pic 6 mean you are
Click to expand...

Sorry Grahamstt but i've got it covered now. Got to protect the delicate bits :wink: Lois


----------



## Hibbsy

Did the double brake light modification. First side took an hour, second one 15 minutes! Please with the results and thanks to Alexi7 for the parts at a very fair price!


----------



## Pugwash69

Why did it take so long? I've had my light clusters out a few times so I knew where I was going and I didn't bother melting any plastic on mine. The tracks bend up enough to insert the new contacts and bent back down intact. I was 5 minutes on each one I reckon.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mullum said:


> The carbonification continues ...


The work looks to have been done to a high standard, just not sure im a fan, think the dash needs to be alcantara to work with the carbon... but as i said the carbon itself looks 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hibbsy said:


> Did the double brake light modification. First side took an hour, second one 15 minutes! Please with the results and thanks to Alexi7 for the parts at a very fair price!





Pugwash69 said:


> Why did it take so long? I've had my light clusters out a few times so I knew where I was going and I didn't bother melting any plastic on mine. The tracks bend up enough to insert the new contacts and bent back down intact. I was 5 minutes on each one I reckon.


Did mine a few weeks ago and recently did another couple of sets for members on here, trying to improve on mine so spent a couple of days on theirs. Very please - I think they came out rather well.
(mines the Mk1 - there's 2 and 3)


----------



## thebluemax

fixitagaintomoz said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The carbonification continues ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work looks to have been done to a high standard, just not sure im a fan, think the dash needs to be alcantara to work with the carbon... but as i said the carbon itself looks 8)
Click to expand...

 yes, not my cup of tea but hey looks like you put a lot of work into it mullum


----------



## tnewson

I fitted some hoses and plugged in my EGT valve 









tnewson


----------



## spaceplace

today I left my lights on and got a flat battery


----------



## Hibbsy

Pugwash69 said:


> Why did it take so long? I've had my light clusters out a few times so I knew where I was going and I didn't bother melting any plastic on mine. The tracks bend up enough to insert the new contacts and bent back down intact. I was 5 minutes on each one I reckon.


Because I'm usually ham fisted with these kind of things! I've never removed the clusters before so was finding my way a bit. Biggest sticking point was the need to file down the contacts a bit as they wouldn't quite fit. Working well now.


----------



## stillforreal

Carried out Wak airbox mod and fitted new pipercross panel filter....such an easy one to do and sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## Volcom

Today I got a nice box of kit to fit to the car. Love new car parts.


----------



## mullum

New grille ?


----------



## Malky007

Replaced the CD mulitchanger with a storage bin... Kids prefer it!


Other chocolate bars are available....!


----------



## ades tt 180

Went into Birmingham with my boss to pick up his car after he crashed it again...anyway this was at the repairers...absolutely mint!!...









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cliffwah

New Bentley key fob from Craig, nice and shiney. 8)


----------



## hang your idols

Changed the brakes with LCR`s;what a difference!,i`m shoched


----------



## Volcom

Washed and polished car, picked up my new wheels then th postman came with my new grill and my new exspantion tank.


----------



## mullum

Nice, love the wheels - great colour too


----------



## Volcom

Thanks. Just need the spacer and swap tires and we are go.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mullum said:


> Nice, love the wheels - great colour too


+1 the colour is perfect!


----------



## Volcom

Thanks supper happy with them just need to sell some bits get the funds and will fit them.


----------



## TT8

down to the stealers for oil change + haldex, oh well @ least the coffee is free!. then again prob factored in with oil change.


----------



## tonksy26

Woke up, had a game of pool then went and sat in the sun on the balcony    8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

tonksy26 said:


> Woke up, had a game of pool then went and sat in the sun on the balcony    8)


... I had to look at this on instagram while I was at work this morning ... don't make me look at it on here too ... :mrgreen:

... at least it's Friday I suppose! ...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

tonksy26 said:


> Woke up, had a game of pool then went and sat in the sun on the balcony    8)


Blimey! Rochdale's changed since I last drove through it.

But then, I didn't stop. Well, you wouldn't would you... it's Rochdale after all...


----------



## tonksy26

:lol:

I love how accurate everyone's actual thought on rochdale really is lol

That's why I needed to get away.... That and the stress the TT has put me through the last 12 months 8)


----------



## HarveyTT

Fitted my new double cup holder and deep cleaned my roadsters interior.... 4hrs later it's spotless

Auto Vision Detailing
Leeds/Bradford area
[email protected]


----------



## Mondo

...re-bought a set of el cheapo tube spanners  and sorted out the rear seat bolts (the ones that the seat backs 'click' into) properly, as opposed to doing a shite job with a small shifting spanner. Bought them initially for removing the IM injector seal thingeys but as I chickened out of doing that I sold them.

Also fitted the 5 internal LED bulbs from Mullum. He was right; once I got some I'd have to get the others.


----------



## Duggy

HarveyTT said:


> Fitted my new double cup holder and deep cleaned my roadsters interior.... 4hrs later it's spotless
> 
> Auto Vision Detailing
> Leeds/Bradford area
> [email protected]


Glad you like it mate 

John


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my double reversing light/double fog light units that Martin modified for me 

One of the most subtle of mods, but certainly put a smile on my face  

Also paid for my holiday, which has put a few mods on hold for a while... :? I'm sure it will be worth it :lol:

Off to fit my new pollen filter now and a quick wash, as it's already too hot for polishing and waxing 

John


----------



## mullum

What do the lights do when you reverse in the fog :lol: j/k


----------



## Malky007

Filled the car up, achieved 29.4mpg according to my fuel app.

Mainly been on motorway of late


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Fitted my double reversing light/double fog light units that Martin modified for me
> 
> One of the most subtle of mods, but certainly put a smile on my face
> 
> John


Glad you like them John - the double reverse light lens symmetry is a lovely look for the rear end 

Hope the connecting wires were long enough?


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> What do the lights do when you reverse in the fog :lol: j/k


Confuse them...

I will be ordering some led reversing lights next weekend mate, just need to get paid first as I've spent out on my holiday yesterday... :?

John


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my double reversing light/double fog light units that Martin modified for me
> 
> One of the most subtle of mods, but certainly put a smile on my face
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like them John - the double reverse light lens symmetry is a lovely look for the rear end
> 
> Hope the connecting wires were long enough?
Click to expand...

They are fantastic Martin, thanks for doing them, have you sank those beers yet? :wink:

Plenty of wire, fitted a treat 

I'll get some pics up when it's darker...

John


----------



## C17LJR

Sent my metatronic unit off for a rebuild, hoping to back on the road next weekend


----------



## Pugwash69

In between polishing my headlights I've been sat in the garden drinking and admiring my car from afar.


----------



## mullum

So you removed the headlights to polish them ?


----------



## bigcat

Today I changed my side flashers for smoked ones. New Replica Quattro Sport wheels do not arrive until Monday or Tuesday so had to do something. Washed the car as well. Lazy day really.


----------



## yusuke280

brought the car to detail! coated with 3m stuff


----------



## doverttowner

Done the WAK mod on my air box


----------



## bigcat

What does 'coated with 3m stuff' mean, not heard of that before but if the photo is anything to go by, I need some to make my Moro Blue look better than it does.


----------



## daztheblue1976

busy day today changed the colour of my calipers from black to blue, added custom strut brace, did the n249 delete, just waiting for my painted rocker cover to arrive, polishing my inlet manifold! then onto the suspension just in time for my adjustable tie bars to arrive


----------



## M18NTT

Car back from the garage today following dink and scratch repairs and detailing.



Now for a cruise to get it all crappy again.


----------



## sexytt

today inspected and spray waxed underneath. Cleaned Koni shocks and Votex alloys whilst she was up in the air  Lois


----------



## Pugwash69

mullum said:


> So you removed the headlights to polish them ?


No, just masked the surrounding panels and polished on the car.


----------



## Volcom

Rode my bike 45 miles in the sun, sat aroubd after and nothing on the car


----------



## ryanmtt

M18NTT said:


> Car back from the garage today following dink and scratch repairs and detailing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a cruise to get it all crappy again.


Looks stunning


----------



## Nickthelot

Washed and waxed


----------



## ryanmtt

Nickthelot said:


> Washed and waxed


Where do you get them colour coded number plates from? Or are they pressed plates sprayed

Cheers


----------



## Nickthelot

ryanmtt said:


> Nickthelot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed and waxed
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get them colour coded number plates from? Or are they pressed plates sprayed
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

There metal pressed plates sprayed.


----------



## seTT

M18NTT said:


> Car back from the garage today following dink and scratch repairs and detailing.
> 
> Now for a cruise to get it all crappy again.


That looks fab, mate. Can't beat a bit of paint enhancement on a blue V6.


----------



## yusuke280

bigcat said:


> What does 'coated with 3m stuff' mean, not heard of that before but if the photo is anything to go by, I need some to make my Moro Blue look better than it does.


well a bunch of 3m products (specifically.. i don't know) but its the wax and sealants
first time with these products so it'll be interesting how long it will last!


----------



## M18NTT

yusuke280 said:


> bigcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does 'coated with 3m stuff' mean, not heard of that before but if the photo is anything to go by, I need some to make my Moro Blue look better than it does.
> 
> 
> 
> well a bunch of 3m products (specifically.. i don't know) but its the wax and sealants
> first time with these products so it'll be interesting how long it will last!
Click to expand...

After the wash stages the garage that detailed mine used these:
1st stage levelling using 3m fast cut plus
2nd stage polishing using 3M ultra fine plus
3rd stage polishing using 3M ultrafina
Last stage protection using Collinite + 2 coats of Carnuba smart wax

I'd never used 3M products before - but then again I'd never had my car detailed before either - the transformation was amazing (see earlier post). I've posted in the Show and Shine section with a list of what they did to mine.


----------



## Ayaz

Not exactly today..

but on Saturday I paid a visit to the main man himself in Staines!
My TT feels like a completely different car now, Wak's remap puts my old APR Stage 2 map to shame


----------



## Duggy

Ayaz said:


> Not exactly today..
> 
> but on Saturday I paid a visit to the main man himself in Staines!
> My TT feels like a completely different car now, Wak's remap puts my old APR Stage 2 map to shame


Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:
> 
> John


Cant wait to see your results!


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see your results!
Click to expand...

Nor me mate, could do with the weather cooling down a bit mind... :wink:

I will have to start a list, as don't want to get there and find I've forgotten something :?

I will run it on the Powerstation rollers once it's done, I know it doesn't relate a lot to this years figs, but it's been on those for the 2 years previous, so will give me what gains I've achieved  + it's only down the road from me :lol:

John


----------



## bigcat

M18NTT, thank you for your answer. That is very interesting, I was going to have a go myself but when you think about it there is no way I could get a finish like the professionals did to your car. I thought mine was shiny until you put your photo up, wow.


----------



## Ayaz

Duggy said:


> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly today..
> 
> but on Saturday I paid a visit to the main man himself in Staines!
> My TT feels like a completely different car now, Wak's remap puts my old APR Stage 2 map to shame
> 
> 
> 
> Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I travelled from Sheffield all the way down to Staines and it was definitely worth it!
All I can say is, you won't be disappointed!

The warm weather didn't do my car any favours on the day but Wak said I should notice an extra 8/10bhp when the weathers cooler


----------



## sussexbythesea

Passed two years ownership of my TT......

Doesn't time fly when you are having fun, as they say :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly today..
> 
> but on Saturday I paid a visit to the main man himself in Staines!
> My TT feels like a completely different car now, Wak's remap puts my old APR Stage 2 map to shame
> 
> 
> 
> Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Ah. Just checked my Calendar and I'll be coming back from hols in Lyme Regis that day, so won't get to see the Duggymobile. :?

Regards to the wide-screen weirdo when you're there. :wink:


----------



## temporarychicken

... Finally ordered some Coilovers..!

And looks like I made 500 posts on the forum at the same time. Double strike for me today then.

Coilver action soon to be coming at:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=641961&start=30


----------



## Duggy

Ayaz said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly today..
> 
> but on Saturday I paid a visit to the main man himself in Staines!
> My TT feels like a completely different car now, Wak's remap puts my old APR Stage 2 map to shame
> 
> 
> 
> Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I travelled from Sheffield all the way down to Staines and it was definitely worth it!
> All I can say is, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> The warm weather didn't do my car any favours on the day but Wak said I should notice an extra 8/10bhp when the weathers cooler
Click to expand...

What mods are you running and what did you get?

Spent a while getting mine to where I want it, so I only have to be mapped once... Lol

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly today..
> 
> but on Saturday I paid a visit to the main man himself in Staines!
> My TT feels like a completely different car now, Wak's remap puts my old APR Stage 2 map to shame
> 
> 
> 
> Down there on the 31st, hoping for the same... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. Just checked my Calendar and I'll be coming back from hols in Lyme Regis that day, so won't get to see the Duggymobile. :?
> 
> Regards to the wide-screen weirdo when you're there. :wink:
Click to expand...

That's a shame matey, you'll no doubt read about it though... ;-)

John


----------



## spaceplace

Today I fitted the engine back in my bug and did a few other little jobs





































Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## M18NTT

bigcat said:


> M18NTT, thank you for your answer. That is very interesting, I was going to have a go myself but when you think about it there is no way I could get a finish like the professionals did to your car. I thought mine was shiny until you put your photo up, wow.


If I think back to how often I've polished and waxed my cars over the years it must run into thousands of hours but I'd never had any detailing done before on any any motor I've ever owned. My car did have some nasty blemishes - mainly the victim of supermarket trolleys and door dinks - but over all the bodywork didn't look too bad (for a 10 year old car) so I thought it was worth getting it looked at professionally. Very pleased with the results and as I said earlier it's the restoration of the colour that I'm most impressed with. Now armed with some additional advice on how to keep the shine topped up I'm hoping I can keep it like it - for a while at least.


----------



## bigcat

Hi M18NTT, I was like you and always did it myself with good quality polish but never really happy with the result. Had a look around in this area of Devon for a detailing shop, found one but the price 'starts' at £200. This seem expensive but probably worth it, although its money that could be spent else where on the car. I will have a go with the 3M stuff I have bought and go from there. Thanks for your help.

Sorry guys I went off post there a bit.

Spaceplace, great little car, always liked them when they were built with a hot engine, many out there with Porsche 911 engines, would be very interested to hear what engine you have used in detail.


----------



## doverttowner

Changed my Pollen filter. Small things one at a time for me, but gradually learning about my car.


----------



## Mondo

doverttowner said:


> Changed my Pollen filter. Small things one at a time for me, but gradually learning about my car.


That's the way to do it; piece at a time, learning as you go.


----------



## malstt

Well yesterday I had my haldex oil changed and my front end poly bushed . Today I get my new wheels !  can't wait.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea

stillforreal said:


> Carried out Wak airbox mod and fitted new pipercross panel filter....such an easy one to do and sounds wonderful!!!


Just makes you want to leave your foot in just a little longer than really needed


----------



## YT-TT

I fitted the polybush top mounts, which should drop the front by 10mm and then took the rear perches out, so that's another 10mm closer to the tarmac at the back too.





































Tried to do a Haldex oil swap but the car currently isn't sitting high enough off the ground so that will have to wait until it's back on a set of wheels and I can use the ramps instead of the 4 axle stands it's currently sat on.










And this picture that I've been staring at all day has just made my mind up what wheels I'm getting next, I'm picking a full set of 18x9.75 ET 20 up at the weekend


----------



## L33JSA

....found this flapping around in a forum members engine....











...swiftly followed by this.....



...followed not long after by this...




Engine failure successfully averted!!


----------



## Callum-TT

Looking nicely blocked there :?

Good catch.


----------



## John-H

Wow - that is slack


----------



## sexytt

Did the reverse light delete today...........Ta Dah!!


----------



## tnewson

Fitted my 80mm TIP  










tnewson


----------



## Volcom

I did the WakBox Mod mmmm love it 
Before









After









And then had to replace the MAF sensor.


----------



## roddy

YT-TT said:


> I fitted the polybush top mounts, which should drop the front by 10mm and then took the rear perches out, so that's another 10mm closer to the tarmac at the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to do a Haldex oil swap but the car currently isn't sitting high enough off the ground so that will have to wait until it's back on a set of wheels and I can use the ramps instead of the 4 axle stands it's currently sat on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this picture that I've been staring at all day has just made my mind up what wheels I'm getting next, I'm picking a full set of 18x9.75 ET 20 up at the weekend


so if you manage to get over 30 mph and you hear any funny clunking noises from the rear then you will know what is causing it !!


----------



## Lollypop86

Had my new alpine head unit fitted with mic.......and the flap shuts!!!!










Very pleased 

J
Xx


----------



## cavaye

Bought my girlfriend a nice new lady bike and managed to squeeze it in the boot along with an extra couple of wheels...


----------



## markymark1

Volcom said:


> I did the WakBox Mod mmmm love it
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then had to replace the MAF sensor.


What was the reason for replacing the MAF sensor Volcom?


----------



## ades tt 180

Fitted my polished inlet manifold. ..look at the shiney shiney....




























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YT-TT

Trial fitted my new rims..


----------



## MO-TT

Took the back rings off 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daztheblue1976

Just received my alarm from Germany £25 bargain plus some smoked side repeaters


----------



## YT-TT

Ordered my custom adapters from Greeny at G23 Engineering so this can happen..


----------



## Volcom

Picked up my parts for de-locking the car. I've having some parts sprayed next week so will get them on then. I will take some photos of putting them in when I do them and post in my build thread.


----------



## Avus_TT

Decided I don't think I'm ready to part with the TT. I also replaced a split breather pipe and replaced my coil packs.


----------



## Volcom

Went out in the car to pick these up after a late night find on eBay last night. At last it means I maybe able to get the wheels on by the weekend.


----------



## Converted2VW

Got to install a new MAF and do some pulls in 3rd and 4th gear. Finally got some decent liquidTT readouts


----------



## Volcom

And then had to replace the MAF sensor. 







[/quote]
What was the reason for replacing the MAF sensor Volcom?[/quote]

Missed this post. The reason for changing it was when the car was on idle the revs would be all over the place and sometimes nearly die. I cleaned the MAF sensor checked for air leaks but it was just the same. I un plugged the MAF sensor and the problem went, plug it back and there it was again.

Once I replaced the sensor for a new one it was fine and runs a treat.

I also hooked the car up to the laptop before all this and it came up with a MAF sensor code.

Hope that help? Do you have a problem with yours or something mate? If so this is an easy job to do.


----------



## Jagga

Lookin for the right car to buy....still


----------



## Lollypop86

Testing my friends Liquid gauge in my car before I make the decision to either buy his (from an S3 different surround unfortunately) or buy new.....as everyone knows I have the baby 150 and that peak was in 4th at 4 and a half k........not bad for a baby TT 










J
xx


----------



## mullum

I have a few spare vents -already dismantled so easy to fit a liquid without breaking any nails or the vent. I even have a spare liquid fascia for the TT vent (the black "face").
But I'm sure Paul will be along soon to offer you an entire dashboard :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

lol aint you cute  lol he originally wanted 150 I offered 80-100...he came back with 120, only thing that might bug me is the surround being different....are these easily replaced? looking on the google you can get the face palte but cant see anything about replacing the surround....could just stick it in the drivers vent so its out the way lol I'm sure he wont be lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum

120 is a bargain, they go for more on here.
Just take the liquid out of the surround and put it in a spare TT vent surround. But don't use your own, get a spare. I've got 4 or 5.


----------



## Lollypop86

ok cool thanks for the advice Mullum pretty excited to fit it 

J
xx


----------



## bigcat

Today I panicked about my rear camber.


----------



## Cliffwah

Recieved my refurbished steering wheel.


----------



## Rockafella1974

... Put Fog X on the inside of my windscreen. Suppose to eliminate windows misting up... completely does the opposite and makes them more misty!

The Rain X stuff seems to work ok though


----------



## asahartz

Both of 'em make a mess of the windows IMO, and leave a residue which will annoy you when they're dry.

The aircon should keep the windows clear?


----------



## Rockafella1974

asahartz-tt said:


> Both of 'em make a mess of the windows IMO, and leave a residue which will annoy you when they're dry.
> 
> The aircon should keep the windows clear?


Heard lots of good stuff about the Rain X product so thought id give it a whirl. My local Scamfords were doing a BOGOF deal so got the Fog X for free.

Think I need an aircon re-gass


----------



## nott

Lay at the pool


----------



## Ayaz

Ordered a new Alpine stereo (CDE-178BT) and Hertz front component speakers from Source Sounds and fitted the full interior lighting kit courtesy of Mullum


----------



## Avus_TT

Replaced my s2000 filter back to my wak box. 2000 filter lost all the grunt!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

_"Want a Free ticket to the Goodwood Festival of Speed"_ you say? 
_"Don't mind if I do!"_ I say - thank you very much The AA - you're not just the fourth emergency service after all.


----------



## tnewson

Today I pushed the boundaries of trusting my instruments....










tnewson


----------



## Converted2VW

Wow, every time I see European gas prices I cringe a little.


----------



## mstew

Pulled a nice 172g/s in second on a log earlier. Not bad for a whimpy 150


----------



## Lollypop86

mstew said:


> Pulled a nice 172g/s in second on a log earlier. Not bad for a whimpy 150


the 150 the under dog  I've been getting some pretty good readings since fitting liquid gauge 

J
xx


----------



## mstew

Yeah its OK. Mid range is pretty good but I love the fact it's 130kg less than a coupe quattro :roll: certainly adds up. Still want more power though. Stage 2 then I'll move on. Got a nice 3.2 in my sights


----------



## Lollypop86

I just look at my MPG compared to the rest   lol

J
xx


----------



## asahartz

I have a diesel Citroen for MPG - I have a TT for *fun*!


----------



## mstew

Some of us are still students :wink:

P.s. I'm not an mpg warrior, I go for smiles per gallon so when I get bored I'll let you know


----------



## Lollypop86

Some of us like to sit back while the others get done for speeding 

J
xx


----------



## TomQS

Cleaned my maf and gained 10 g/s. Its got to be less than 6 months old too!


----------



## asahartz

Lollypop86 said:


> Some of us like to sit back while the others get done for speeding
> 
> J
> xx


Ah now that's another matter altogether!

Earlier this year I did a speed awareness course, after being clocked at 37 in a 30 in the Citroen which I'd only had a week at the time.

I can honestly say now that I don't break speed limits - I used to, but not any more.

That doesn't mean I hang about getting there, I just stop accelerating when I hit the limit. Which of course happens so much quicker in the TT!


----------



## Lollypop86

my sister has been on the speed awareness and is there a drink awareness one too? she said she will never go over the limit again ever after some of the horrific views she saw

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> .......................... and is there a drink awareness one too? ....................


 :wink:

Does it advise re drunk "_driving_" on the internet with a camphone?


----------



## asahartz

Lollypop86 said:


> my sister has been on the speed awareness and is there a drink awareness one too? she said she will never go over the limit again ever after some of the horrific views she saw
> 
> J
> xx


I think everyone should do one. As they said to us, you pass your test, then unless you're a professional driver, there's no further driver education. I passed my test 30 years ago, and this was the first update I ever had.

I was sceptical before I went, but so many of the messages got through, and I'm glad I went.

Unfortunately the same hasn't sunk in with my son and elder daughter yet... it's true that youth is wasted on the young!


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......................... and is there a drink awareness one too? ....................
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Does it advise re drunk "_driving_" on the internet with a camphone?
Click to expand...

now I'm on insta OMG I'll need to turn me phone off or there will be bums galore!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

asahartz said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my sister has been on the speed awareness and is there a drink awareness one too? she said she will never go over the limit again ever after some of the horrific views she saw
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do one. As they said to us, you pass your test,
> * then unless you're a professional driver, there's no further driver education.*
> I passed my test 30 years ago, and this was the first update I ever had.
> I was sceptical before I went, but so many of the messages got through, and I'm glad I went.
> Unfortunately the same hasn't sunk in with my son and elder daughter yet... it's true that youth is wasted on the young!
Click to expand...

 Unless you work for a company that has it's own testing and regular education regime including skid-pan training.


----------



## Duggy

I fitted Stephen's ultra bright led reversing light bulbs 

I can confirm, they are a lot brighter than my previous led reversing lights 










John


----------



## Lollypop86

and started the theme for Friday  Dont forget that John it was down to your pic!

J
xx


----------



## asahartz

Today I just washed the car and took some pictures, now it's finally stopped raining.

I posted them in this thread : http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=667146&p=4397834#p4397834


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> and started the theme for Friday  Dont forget that John it was down to your pic!
> 
> J
> xx


The oldest trend setter in town... :wink:

And still the dirtiest as it's raining and I can't wash it 

John


----------



## Lollypop86

We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Duggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and started the theme for Friday  Dont forget that John it was down to your pic!
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest trend setter in town... :wink:
> And still the dirtiest as it's raining and I can't wash it
> John
Click to expand...

_Calling Jess old? You're brave!_ Raining? Not here.  . . _Yet!_


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway
> J
> xx


 Explains why your Roadster's always filthy too! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I live in the countryside it will always be dirty apart from the 5 minutes after she has been cleaned lol

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Met up with Craig (actionman37) to get my Bentley style remote. Hopefully I can give him some feedback on the issues he's been experiencing with these. 
I'm not usually a 'bling' sort of guy but these remotes are REALLY nice. Makes the OEM one look, well boring actually. You won't be disappointed if you decide to get one. 
Craig is a top bloke anorl, professional, polite and efficient spring to mind. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Volcom

Fitted my spacers and wheels.


----------



## Boruki

Today I sprayed up my grills with black and then lacquer.

But I had the bumper off because I was taking out all of the intercooler system to give it a clean as it had had a lot of oil in it.

And it had a lot of oil in it because the turbo is f**ked. So we took that out today as well. We're looking at trying to rebuild it, had hoped to do that today but ran out of time so that'll be on Sunday hopefully. May end up replacing it though, it seems like it might be pretty knackered.. leaking oil, shaft play (lolz) and a seized turbine.

Busy day. And sad I forgot to take photos.


----------



## Duggy

Volcom said:


> Fitted my spacers and wheels.


Looking good 8)

John


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol:

But not the car... :wink:

John


----------



## Volcom

Duggy said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my spacers and wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good 8)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks I wasn't sure to tell the truth.


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> But not the car... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Shiney car dirrrrrty owner

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Duggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> But not the car... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

in car yes,, out car no !! :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> But not the car... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shiney car dirrrrrty owner
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

Busted... :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

roddy said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like dirty though.....atleast I do anyway
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> But not the car... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in car yes,, out car no !! :wink:
Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly comment Roddy... :wink:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> I fitted Stephen's ultra bright led reversing light bulbs
> 
> I can confirm, they are a lot brighter than my previous led reversing lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Looking good there John - but wait till you see them light up your rear view in the dark! 8) 
As filthy as Lollipop claims (her car) to be, you should still see her coming in the dark.

Did you get the silver or black collared bulbs btw? I thought the silver much better (no black patches in the clear reflectors)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Friday night tinkering in the man-cave and I've removed the Wak box and drilled a few more holes in it; put my new 5-point security bit set to good use and removed the MAF from its housing giving it a good spray with isopropanol. And plugged the Ctek in as the battery was a bit down 
Took a little longer than planned as I was watching 'Superman: Man of Steel' on the iPad at the same time


----------



## mullum

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Did you get the silver or black collared bulbs btw? I thought the silver much better (no black patches in the clear reflectors)


He got the silver ;-) although for cars with red lens symmetry - the cheaper black collared bulbs are great as you don't see the collars ;-)

I'm curious though, with the double reverse mod you've got two white bulbs - so does that mean you don't have a rear fog light at all ? I'm presuming a rear fog light has to be red ... so when you've got clear lens symmetry (but no double reverse mod) one of the bulbs needs to be red (I stock those too ;-) )


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> I'm curious though, with the double reverse mod you've got two white bulbs - so does that mean you don't have a rear fog light at all ? I'm presuming a rear fog light has to be red ... so when you've got clear lens symmetry (but no double reverse mod) one of the bulbs needs to be red (I stock those too ;-) )


Because of the double brake/revers/fog light mod on Wak's site (converting the rear side-lights to use the brake light circuit that's already there ('though with two of the contacts missing) with the twin filament bulbs (that are already there) to use both filaments) its then possible to configure two of the four brake lights to act as twin fog light via a relay. And add a second reverse light bulb in the old fog-light position in a Euro-spec o/s lamp cluster (with clear 'fog-light' lens)

So normally where you'd have:
*Four sidelights* (four twin filament bulbs (high- and low-power) - of which the four low-power filaments work as sidelights)
*Two brake lights* (four twin filament bulbs (from above), but with only two of the four high-power filaments enabled to be used as brake lights)
*One white reverse light* (white bulb in n/s position behind clear lens)
*One red fog light* (white bulb in o/s position behind red lens)
*Indicators* (white bulbs behind amber lenses as normal)

It's modded (with a Euro-spec o/s light cluster) to be:
*Four sidelights* (four twin-filament bulbs - of which the four low-power filaments work as sidelights (as normal))
*Four brake lights* (four twin-filament bulbs from above, but with all four of the high-power filaments used for brakes)
*Two white reverse lights* (two white bulbs, the second bulb (old fog light position) connected via a wire from the n/s reverse light bulb to the o/s clear Euro-spec light cluster bulb)
*Two red fog lights* (two of the four high-power brake lights are used via a relay box as fog lights, with a connecting wire added between the o/s and n/s bulbs. With the rear fogs turned on the remaining two high-power brake light bulbs act as brake lights as per normal)
*Indicators* (as normal)
Kinda like is shown in my signature strip pic below!
And as you know your super bright white LED reverse bulbs set it off a treat.

I wired-up John's and Conlechi's Euro-spec lights for them as shown below - parts for converting the internal bulb holders for both sides to twin brake/fog/reverse lights from Halfords were about £16-17 (without LED bulbs, so with return postage came to about £20 in total - and they very generously donated some money for my time (I left the amount to their discretion, but both were very generous (thanks guys))

I guess if people wanted rear light symmetry without all the functionality of the wiring mods they could use a Euro-spec lamp cluster (with clear fog-light lens) and a red bulb to keep it as a working fog lamp.


----------



## mullum

Thanks for taking the time to explain that in so much detail, much appreciated. The first thing that comes to mind, however, is - wouldn't the brake lights acting as a fog lights not look confusing to other vehicles ? And is it the correct spec to use a brake lights for fogs ? Would they pass an mot ?

From a tech/mod point of view I'd be up for it (I've done the dbl brake light mod on both sets of clusters I own) but my day-to-day heavily smoked (black actually) clusters may not benefit from it ? 
My spare set (standard UK spec) I'd definitely do the mod, but of course I need to get or swap the (left ?) cluster for a euro one (anyone ?)

Thinking about it, what if you had dual red lens symmetry (dual UK spec) clusters (or just a red lens patch). Couldn't you have the same mod - but just having red reverse lights ? (There isn't an mot spec for reverse lights is there ?)


----------



## FRAX

Today I fitted the OSIR Orbit ring that I bought from a forum member.


----------



## mullum

Today I faffed and swore and struggled to fit some replacement boot trim pieces. Managed to ruin my original pieces in the process :-/
Free to anyone who wants them ...


----------



## FRAX

Plastic is just not what it used to be, brittle sh*t now.


----------



## Paulj100

Recently changed my rear panels and can confirm it is a right pain in the rear as I also managed to damage my old ones getting them out [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## Volcom

Went to the VW and Audi track day at Castle Combe and mmm it was a bit shit.


----------



## Duggy

Yesterday actually, visited Wak....

Very happy on the way back, the car is totally transformed 

John


----------



## conlechi

Duggy said:


> Very happy on the way back, the car is totally transformed


Thought it would be John 8)


----------



## Eadon

Duggy said:


> Yesterday actually, visited Wak....
> 
> Very happy on the way back, the car is totally transformed
> 
> John


Any MAF calculations


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually, visited Wak....
> 
> Very happy on the way back, the car is totally transformed
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Any MAF calculations
Click to expand...

I wondered who'd be first to ask... :wink:

It was quite hot when we were doing the runs yesterday, intake temp was up to 33 degrees. Best of yesterday was 275 bhp, but went out earlier this morning when it was a lot cooler and got a best run in 4th gear of 284, so very happy 

John


----------



## Eadon

Good stuff John, thought it would be around 285 marker.. Just got to try and get there myself now


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Good stuff John, thought it would be around 285 marker.. Just got to try and get there myself now


Got a few things to sort, under manifold vac pipes (although my hose clamp bodge worked :roll: ) and found out I've got 3 older coil packs and one new one, so I'll be buying another 3 new ones. My DV was also leaking so I've gone back to OEM, doesn't look as blingy, but is now doing the job and had a new N75 valve fitted (Dougy mentioned it at the RR day and he was right)

So get the rest of your bits and get down to Wak's, you won't be disappointed :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff John, thought it would be around 285 marker.. Just got to try and get there myself now
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few things to sort, under manifold vac pipes (although my hose clamp bodge worked :roll: ) and found out I've got 3 older coil packs and one new one, so I'll be buying another 3 new ones. My DV was also leaking so I've gone back to OEM, doesn't look as blingy, but is now doing the job and had a new N75 valve fitted (Dougy mentioned it at the RR day and he was right)
> 
> So get the rest of your bits and get down to Wak's, you won't be disappointed :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Excellent stuff John and very impressive results... I thought of you yesterday and was going to make an appearance but then thought better of it as I didn't want to intrude or get in the way !

I'm now ready to make that visit so will be speaking to Wak very shortly !!!


----------



## mullum

Nice result John 

Although I'd love to know why mine didn't get any better than you'd expect from an off the shelf bargain map :-( Before I went to wak I was tempted to go to the eBay "farmer mapper" who did Pugwash's car for £99.


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff John, thought it would be around 285 marker.. Just got to try and get there myself now
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few things to sort, under manifold vac pipes (although my hose clamp bodge worked :roll: ) and found out I've got 3 older coil packs and one new one, so I'll be buying another 3 new ones. My DV was also leaking so I've gone back to OEM, doesn't look as blingy, but is now doing the job and had a new N75 valve fitted (Dougy mentioned it at the RR day and he was right)
> 
> So get the rest of your bits and get down to Wak's, you won't be disappointed :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent stuff John and very impressive results... I thought of you yesterday and was going to make an appearance but then thought better of it as I didn't want to intrude or get in the way !
> 
> I'm now ready to make that visit so will be speaking to Wak very shortly !!!
Click to expand...

I think stage 2 at the next RR day is going to be tightly contested :roll:

In all honesty the numbers become irrelevant when your driving, it's just the way it does everything so much quicker. Even driving home on the motorway, you press the pedal and it just takes off! More smooth and not as violent as my AMD map was on the first TT, but I like smooth... 8)

It's been a long trek, almost 2 years, but I've only bought quality parts as I could afford them along the way.

Not bad for a 12 year old car :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Nice result John
> 
> Although I'd love to know why mine didn't get any better than you'd expect from an off the shelf bargain map :-( Before I went to wak I was tempted to go to the eBay "farmer mapper" who did Pugwash's car for £99.


Thanks Stephen,

I don't know what you got or what you have fitted?

I've had my last 5 cars remapped, but never by anyone as thorough as Wak, some have given higher than expected and some have given lower, it just seems to be the way it is. I had 2 maps done by the same place, both for 130 tdi engines and one gave 10 bhp and 16ft/lb's more than the other :?

At least with Wak, you know it's reliable and not going to blow up

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> The first thing that comes to mind, however, is - wouldn't the brake lights acting as a fog lights not look confusing to other vehicles ?


I'd think not - as a high-intensity rear red light which is constantly on is clearly a fog light (unless people are driving around with their foot constantly on the brake pedal!) it shouldn't be confused with a brake light. And of course people only turn their fog lights on when its foggy, right?!?
And there's no fixed position for fog lights to be on the rear of a car (within a minimum set of parameters relating to their distance to the ground and the edges of the vehicle) they can be anywhere.


mullum said:


> And is it the correct spec to use a brake lights for fogs ?


It's the same wattage bulb used as the regular fogs - only moved up slightly.


mullum said:


> Would they pass an mot ?


Strictly speaking, no. UK regulations ( http://tinyurl.com/ojnx8qe ) state there should be a distance of 10cm between the brake and fog lights, so I'm hoping my friendly inspector doesn't look too hard. (Given the few times I've driven in fog in the past few years doubt they'll get much use in future, unless the south of England starts getting regular smogs again!)



mullum said:


> Thinking about it, what if you had dual red lens symmetry (dual UK spec) clusters (or just a red lens patch). Couldn't you have the same mod - but just having red reverse lights ? (There isn't an mot spec for reverse lights is there ?)


There seems to be no spec for reversing light other than they must be white and under 24 Watts, so it could be argued that people with all red rears (red Euro-spec lamps or patches) are breaking the rules too. If in operation they appear white that might be a different matter.... http://tinyurl.com/oa6ptlv


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any MAF calculations
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered who'd be first to ask... :wink:
> 
> It was quite hot when we were doing the runs yesterday, intake temp was up to 33 degrees. Best of yesterday was 275 bhp, but went out earlier this morning when it was a lot cooler and got a best run in 4th gear of 284, so very happy
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Impressive figures there John - kinda puts my 'standard' Revo stage 2 figure of 274bhp (at PowerStation) in the shade. 
Might have to pay the Sultan of Stains a visit myself before the next RR day - just to keep the Stage 2 comp interesting


----------



## bigcat

Cleaned my new wheels and set up and measured my rear camber as I have been a bit worried about it since a 25mm drop and change to 18 inch wheels with 20mm spacers on the back. Will have a go at measuring the front camber next. Did not take all day so resting and reading the forum now.


----------



## Mondo

Stage 2 is sooo last year... :roll:

And John, someone else already asked about your figures. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Stage 2 is sooo last year... :roll:
> 
> And John, someone else already asked about your figures. :wink:


Now there's a surprise... :roll:

When you meeting me at Powerstation... 

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...When you beating me at Powerstation...
> 
> John


Whenever you're ready, dude. :twisted:



Glad you got some good numbers. It's the feel of it mostly, rather than out 'n' out power - but now you've got both it doesn't matter! 

Enjoy, bud.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually, visited Wak....
> 
> Very happy on the way back, the car is totally transformed
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Any MAF calculations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered who'd be first to ask... :wink:
> 
> It was quite hot when we were doing the runs yesterday, intake temp was up to 33 degrees. Best of yesterday was 275 bhp, but went out earlier this morning when it was a lot cooler and got a best run in 4th gear of 284, so very happy
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Wow that's sounds pretty impressive results! Gives me something to aim for now too ;-)

Somehow does she feel to drive now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you beating me at Powerstation...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you're ready, dude. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got some good numbers. It's the feel of it mostly, rather than out 'n' out power - but now you've got both it doesn't matter!
> 
> Enjoy, bud.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Indeed it is the feel, I'm loving it 

It was funny when Wak asked "how's that feel" I'd been concentrating so much on the logging run I hadn't really noticed lol

The numbers are for RR days and the pub

Bet yours is feeling mighty now!

John


----------



## Cliffwah

Spent the day polishing inlet manifold.


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually, visited Wak....
> 
> Any MAF calculations
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered who'd be first to ask... :wink:
> 
> It was quite hot when we were doing the runs yesterday, intake temp was up to 33 degrees. Best of yesterday was 275 bhp, but went out earlier this morning when it was a lot cooler and got a best run in 4th gear of 284, so very happy
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's sounds pretty impressive results! Gives me something to aim for now too ;-)
> 
> Somehow does she feel to drive now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, very happy 

She feels very much the same, buts does it quicker! The biggest difference is it feels more urgent especially between gears, there is a surge of acceleration and she just wants to go... I can only imagine how a hybrid or big turbo feels, they must be awsome 

John


----------



## shaunhutchinson

rik-e said:


> *post up stuff you do to your TT each day.*
> 
> ordered aero wipers and another personal reg for mine


Bought a TT 2003 1.8 (180)... Yaya [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any MAF calculations
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered who'd be first to ask... :wink:
> 
> It was quite hot when we were doing the runs yesterday, intake temp was up to 33 degrees. Best of yesterday was 275 bhp, but went out earlier this morning when it was a lot cooler and got a best run in 4th gear of 284, so very happy
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive figures there John - kinda puts my 'standard' Revo stage 2 figure of 274bhp (at PowerStation) in the shade.
> Might have to pay the Sultan of Stains a visit myself before the next RR day - just to keep the Stage 2 comp interesting
Click to expand...

Well happy Martin 

I'll be heading to Powerstation soon, so we can have a direct comparison :wink:

I just wish my bodywork was as impressive as yours 

John


----------



## Duggy

shaunhutchinson said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> 
> *post up stuff you do to your TT each day.*
> 
> ordered aero wipers and another personal reg for mine
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a TT 2003 1.8 (180)... Yaya [smiley=dude.gif]
Click to expand...

Welcome to the money pit

Any plans for it or are you keeping it stock?

Whichever, we need pics 

John


----------



## Paul tt unny

Today I went for my first real drive in my baby after having her chipped and fitting my new Forge DV..... 2 BAR. .. Get in.......


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Duggy said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> 
> *post up stuff you do to your TT each day.*
> 
> ordered aero wipers and another personal reg for mine
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a TT 2003 1.8 (180)... Yaya [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the money pit
> 
> Any plans for it or are you keeping it stock?
> 
> Whichever, we need pics
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Loads of plans Duggy. Initially after bringing it to a road worth state. (see the tired state of it at the moment under my list)

- Seat Leon splitter 
- apex 30mm spring drop
- Factory wheel refurb and plastidipped in black 
- New grooved and dimpled disc brakes
- race brakes callapers
- gonna fibre glass my own arch spats
- 15/20 spacers (after spat fabrication)
- twin exit v6 exhuast
- new twin exit rear valance
- stock interior part replacement (hand brake gator, knobs etc)

Have already bought plastidip, leon splitter, and gator today without half a thought. Indeed a money pit it will probably become *sob*


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive figures there John - kinda puts my 'standard' Revo stage 2 figure of 274bhp (at PowerStation) in the shade.
> Might have to pay the Sultan of Stains a visit myself before the next RR day - just to keep the Stage 2 comp interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Well happy Martin
> 
> I'll be heading to Powerstation soon, so we can have a direct comparison :wink:
> 
> I just wish my bodywork was as impressive as yours
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Same rollers sould give a closer comparison - be interesting to see the results 

My bodywork only like that because of endless hours of cleaning - I really should get a life!


----------



## Lollypop86

shaunhutchinson said:


> Loads of plans Duggy. Initially after bringing it to a road worth state. (see the tired state of it at the moment under my list)
> 
> - Seat Leon splitter
> - apex 30mm spring drop
> - Factory wheel refurb and plastidipped in black
> - New grooved and dimpled disc brakes
> - race brakes callapers
> - gonna fibre glass my own arch spats
> - 15/20 spacers (after spat fabrication)
> - twin exit v6 exhuast
> - new twin exit rear valance
> - stock interior part replacement (hand brake gator, knobs etc)
> 
> Have already bought plastidip, leon splitter, and gator today without half a thought. Indeed a money pit it will probably become *sob*


You need to add soap and water to your list to give her a clean  lol if you dont the clean OCD freaks will be allllllllllll over you like a rash  lol

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69

mullum said:


> Nice result John
> 
> Although I'd love to know why mine didn't get any better than you'd expect from an off the shelf bargain map :-( Before I went to wak I was tempted to go to the eBay "farmer mapper" who did Pugwash's car for £99.


You've seen my results I assume? It's nothing spectacular in numbers but torque is earlier. My wife took it out and said 1st gear surprised her and it's now giving way better MPG than her SLK automatic.


----------



## alexi7

Sold my lovely Mk iv Golf GT tdi tonight, watched her driven away [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
However that means hello Brembo brakes and hello led day light runners     
And then there were 3 ..............


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of plans Duggy. Initially after bringing it to a road worth state. (see the tired state of it at the moment under my list)
> 
> - Seat Leon splitter
> - apex 30mm spring drop
> - Factory wheel refurb and plastidipped in black
> - New grooved and dimpled disc brakes
> - race brakes callapers
> - gonna fibre glass my own arch spats
> - 15/20 spacers (after spat fabrication)
> - twin exit v6 exhuast
> - new twin exit rear valance
> - stock interior part replacement (hand brake gator, knobs etc)
> 
> Have already bought plastidip, leon splitter, and gator today without half a thought. Indeed a money pit it will probably become *sob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to add soap and water to your list to give her a clean  lol if you dont the clean OCD freaks will be allllllllllll over you like a rash  lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Yep...  LOL

It is in the garage at the mo... I was eager to take pictures to assess what needs to be completed at home. Will clean soon 

Got a new twin exit exhaust with very light use today though for a quick swap of my single exit pipe... great price too I think for a about ton. Couldn't believe it when the Audi dealership asked for over £700 for this set.


----------



## Slackadder

....will hit 100,000 miles in my V6 on the way to work.

Still running brilliantly (touch wood).

Anthony


----------



## Boruki

.. I am sending off my turbo to Dan at beachbuggyturbos..  cause it's dead but  that it'll hopefully be fixed soon!


----------



## mullum

Pugwash69 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice result John
> 
> Although I'd love to know why mine didn't get any better than you'd expect from an off the shelf bargain map :-( Before I went to wak I was tempted to go to the eBay "farmer mapper" who did Pugwash's car for £99.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen my results I assume? It's nothing spectacular in numbers but torque is earlier. My wife took it out and said 1st gear surprised her and it's now giving way better MPG than her SLK automatic.
Click to expand...

True, I need to remember it's not all about BHP, it's just that that's what everyone on here bangs on about all the time. The torque and mpg are much better actually, but it seems like that's not what you're expected to rave about after a map.


----------



## DazWaite

Paul tt unny said:


> Today I went for my first real drive in my baby after having her chipped and fitting my new Forge DV..... 2 BAR. .. Get in.......


2 bar?..........who mapped it? Was his name Rod 

Daz


----------



## L33JSA

Paul tt unny said:


> Today I went for my first real drive in my baby after having her chipped and fitting my new Forge DV..... 2 BAR. .. Get in.......


Prepare for a bent rod and or something melting especially if that's 2BAR held on a standard engine.


----------



## malstt

Put my car in the garage to get h & r anti roll bars fitted.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk

Something ive been working on this week -

Got a second dash to cut up to fit Audi A3 2014 S line vents! All done just need to send the dash to be flocked now


----------



## Converted2VW

^ looking good!

Patched up the secondary air injection hose with tape  new ones are on order.


----------



## Samoa

Removed 3 little letters above the rear Quattro badge


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

Pop'd on an S2000 filter, not too sure about the sound time will tell, now to make some kind of heat shield


----------



## mstew

Damn you kyle on those vents! Looking much better than I imagined. I wanted to do them but couldn't justify £100 on vents when I already have some :/


----------



## Kyle18uk

mstew said:


> Damn you kyle on those vents! Looking much better than I imagined. I wanted to do them but couldn't justify £100 on vents when I already have some :/


Thanks! yeah they are expensive vents! plus now ive got to take the middle two apart and make a new liquid gauge facia and boost gauge adapter as the openings are larger! :?


----------



## ryanmtt

Kyle18uk said:


> Something ive been working on this week -
> 
> Got a second dash to cut up to fit Audi A3 2014 S line vents! All done just need to send the dash to be flocked now


This looks awesome, reminds me of the mk3 tt vents


----------



## mstew

Yeah, seems a shame gutting two of those vents now :/ maybe time to start a revolution 

Depending on your stereo setup I'd be tempted to mount a boost gauge and liquid behind the TT stereo flap....be quite easy IMO if you ran an Audison bit one to run the audio....my mind goes off on tangents sometime :lol: but would be cool.

Either that or open out the hazard switch to take a boost gauge, widen other switches and relocate the hazard. Can you tell I'm supposed to be revising? :lol:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Got bored of waiting for parts and the photoshop fingers started to itch. Moving beyond the front splitter that will eventually arrive on my doorstep I'm now thinking of lower rocker panel trim that I can fabricate in glassfibre to match the splitter. will carbon fibre wrap the lot... Mad body stripe? who knows what the future holds for my wee beastie.










No Stripe version:









-----------------------------
p.s. Sorry if I have mutilated your car picture... found it on the internet but had no name on it.


----------



## Volcom

Dropped in the body shop to get a snap of my smooth car.










More photos at the end of the week.


----------



## Jamie.J

I looked at my TT and smiled  like I do every day.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Attacked the air box again - it was sounding a bit wheezy&#8230;


----------



## Mondo

Nice, BSH.

Still too much plastic though... :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Nice, BSH.
> 
> Still too much plastic though... :wink:


Yeh, I was looking at the pictures last night and thinking "that Mondobox needs more... Mondo-ing" 

Family think I'm just inventing more excuses to work on my car at weekends!


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, BSH.
> 
> Still too much plastic though... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, I was looking at the pictures last night and thinking "that Mondobox needs more... Mondo-ing"
> 
> Family think I'm just inventing more excuses to work on my car at weekends!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=argue.gif] lol

I think you just need to make up a bracket to hold the lid on... Although it would probably be heavier than what you have left Martin :wink:

Are you trying to release another 1 bhp or 2 :roll:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, BSH.
> 
> Still too much plastic though... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, I was looking at the pictures last night and thinking "that Mondobox needs more... Mondo-ing"
> 
> Family think I'm just inventing more excuses to work on my car at weekends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] lol
> 
> I think you just need to make up a bracket to hold the lid on... Although it would probably be heavier than what you have left Martin :wink:
> 
> Are you trying to release another 1 bhp or 2 :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Going with Team Sky/GB cycling boss Dave Brailsfords principle of 'marginal gains' I'm hoping for an extra 2½bhp.

But now you come to mention it - a hollow bracket filled with helium might be possible... 

Of course what I really need is extra round wheels


----------



## yusuke280

went to the paint shop and had the grill and side mirrors painted gloss black for a more updated look


----------



## mullum

^ above : very nice ;-)

Duggy and Bartsimpsonhead :
Sorry only just read your replies to my earlier posts !
Duggy : agreed, I'm more than happy with WAKs work, absolutely  just ever so slightly disappointed with my car not being one of the ones to get a good bhp figure.

Bart : thanks for explaining the double reverse light stuff - much appreciated !


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Measured my tyre to arch gap today. Seems I have 20mm as a dimension to work will. With this in mind any thing larger than a 15mm spacer would be unreasonable. once the cars starts moving I suspect that there will be some movement laterally in the tyre and wheel. so using the whole 20mm would be daft for me and would risk rubbing or even a puncture if the suspension bottomed out and the rear wheel caught the edge of the arch. The fronts would be a different story because they already pivot inwards on the McPherson strut and arm. I think a bit of cambre might help things on the rear for sure. With a very rough trigonometric mathematics calculation one can work out that 0.5 of a degree of cambre would give me around 5.5 mm of extra space of the wheel is about 650mm tall; moving the tyre away from the arch 10mm in total; and around 15mm in total if 1 degree of cambre is used.

Does this calculation sound about normal to anyone who has experience in setting up spacers and cambre?

BTW, sorry if I keep going on about suspension and cambre, It'd just be nice to get a second opinion on my own thoughts from folks that have personal expirience with the Mk 1 TT.


----------



## cavaye

Converted2VW said:


> ^ looking good!
> 
> Patched up the secondary air injection hose with tape  new ones are on order.


How did you gain access to the pipes?


----------



## Volcom

Picked my car up from the body shop after having it smothered out a bit. And now I need to go clean it.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Looks pretty clean to me Volcom. can even see you in the reflection


----------



## ttpos

Hi Shaun, be care full when messing with camber you can nock your tyre wear out of the window, I know this happens with my air suspension my tracking is spot on but the camber changes and I get heavy tyre wear


----------



## Mondo

...split the 2nd hand parcel shelf I bought recently. Bought because I managed to snap one of the metal clips off mine (again) and can't glue the fecker back on. Split because she creaks like my knees when I kneel down and I can't be having that.

Will get jiggy with some silicone sealant this weekend.


----------



## Pugwash69

I've never tried silicone on my knees. Is it good?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

ttpos said:


> Hi Shaun, be care full when messing with camber you can nock your tyre wear out of the window, I know this happens with my air suspension my tracking is spot on but the camber changes and I get heavy tyre wear


I should know things like this similarly to toe set-ups, some times the enthusiasm of tinkering with my car gets the best of me and all rational thought leaves my body - LOL. I have been cautious until now with the spacer. Near enough everything else has been ordered except the spacers because of my worries about the wheel set-up. I think I need to hold out and get a wee bit more advice from some pros. Before I decide what to do with these spacers. Cheers for the reminder!


----------



## Volcom

shaunhutchinson said:


> Looks pretty clean to me Volcom. can even see you in the reflection


Good point hahahha.


----------



## Mondo

Pugwash69 said:


> I've never tried silicone on my knees. Is it good?


Dunno; I usually stand when applying it...


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Today I received an exhaust in the post. Looks very cool in the lounge. 
... might just mount it on the wall and leave it there. LOL!


----------



## Volcom

That looks amazing love the white floor and walls. Epic photo.


----------



## Rockafella1974

..... think I got done by a camera van [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Avus_TT

Rockafella1974 said:


> ..... think I got done by a camera van [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Harsh.


----------



## Avus_TT

Replaced my Haldex oil and filter. Didn't take long, one of the easier service jobs to do I think. Lovely day for it too!


----------



## Volcom

Added a plate on the front of the car for now. My thinking was better than nothing.


----------



## tonksy26

Volcom said:


> Added a plate on the front of the car for now. My thinking was better than nothing.


Looks horrible there ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Boruki

Volcom said:


> Added a plate on the front of the car for now. My thinking was better than nothing.


Makes me think of someone with an overbite..


----------



## Volcom

Open to ideas of place to put it. But no i'm not bending over.


----------



## tonksy26

Dont run one. Or get a vinyl number plate off eBay and stick it on in the usual place and peel off for shows.

Or have a pop up number plate like I used to run (really must put that back on)


----------



## asahartz

Rockafella1974 said:


> ..... think I got done by a camera van [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Fingers crossed you weren't too far over and can get away with a speed awareness course.

I was p*ssed off when I got done (37 in a 30) but I did the course and I don't break speed limits any more. The course was worth doing.


----------



## Volcom

tonksy26 said:


> Dont run one. Or get a vinyl number plate off eBay and stick it on in the usual place and peel off for shows.
> 
> Or have a pop up number plate like I used to run (really must put that back on)


Yep was going to not run one and stick the old one in the boot and say it just came off if I get pulled.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Volcom said:


> That looks amazing love the white floor and walls. Epic photo.


Yeah... didn't intend to take a picture but i propped it against the wall while I was cleaning up all the packaging and looked up and thought, that is a nice exhaust. LOL

Someone on my FB page even called it art! #happyAccidents


----------



## Boruki

..couldn't unlock my car with my fob.

My fob range is pretty poor so I'd opened it up and taken the batteries out to see what type I needed the other day (I've opened it a few times before without any issues), however I didn't then go and check if it worked.

I guess later today or tomorrow may be spent re-programming the key.. and hopefully it'll pick itself back up. Hopefully. Otherwise it'll be Actionman and overdraft time..


----------



## peter-ss

If I remember correctly, you have to unlock the car with the key then press the unlock button on the remote to re synch (or something similar to that).



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Boruki

peter-ss said:


> If I remember correctly, you have to unlock the car with the key then press the unlock button on the remote to re synch (or something similar to that).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I was just reading about it now, and that's what I've found. Hopefully the batteries aren't dead (although they don't look too great).

Unfortunately I'm going out in about 30 minutes for most of the day so I can't risk setting off the alarm and not having time to deal with it. Luckily the car is laid up with engine bits out of it anyway so it's not ruined my day too much. Just another irritation. (I think my alarm siren might need new batteries too, so it won't be loud if I set off the alarm.)


----------



## [email protected]

More head porting pictures










Clio head

R5 GTT head development


----------



## YT-TT

So these arrived..

Custom made PCD adapters from G23 Engineering, amazing quality too



















to fit these,










Just need to decide on the finish of the rims now as they need a refurb..


----------



## Boruki

peter-ss said:


> If I remember correctly, you have to unlock the car with the key then press the unlock button on the remote to re synch (or something similar to that).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


This appears to have worked, but my led alarm indicator in the door is flashing a bit faster than I swear it did before.. Hopefully the car isn't going to explode!


----------



## peter-ss

The flash rate may change after a while.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FRAX

Fitted my LED front side lights which took all of 10min, thought this was going to be a pain of a job but no.
Thanks mullum


----------



## mullum

Cheers FRAX 
try changing the passenger side fog light ! The xenons can be a pain sometimes as well.


----------



## basky

mullum said:


> Cheers FRAX
> try changing the passenger side fog light ! The xenons can be a pain sometimes as well.


 It's not the changing of lamps although I think the hardest one I've changed is the battery side fog! The xenon's it's all about lining up the screw connector, It's getting the bloody cover back on :evil:


----------



## FRAX

Might not be so bad in my QS as battery is in the boot :wink:


----------



## mullum

Today I went to Players Classic car show at Goodwood.
I know my car needs lowering more (than Apex) but after all the air ride TTs I saw today - it's urgent !


----------



## barb

mullum said:


> Today I went to Players Classic car show at Goodwood.
> I know my car needs lowering more (than Apex) but after all the air ride TTs I saw today - it's urgent !


Good to put a face to a name today

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum

Likewise ;-) nice to meet you and check out your car. Mine was in the muddy field I'm afraid ! Where it looks as though someone tried pulling off my grille ??? Maybe not, maybe just the sun and the glue I used not doing a good job :-/
Gonna be a lot of work though - to re-clamp and glue the fecker back on !


----------



## Lollypop86

Fixed passenger speaker - no replacement required woohoo!

Returned bought speakers - and then bought a new detailing kit...oops lol

Fitted my liquid gauge....hell yea!

J
xx


----------



## decker

Fitted my V6 exhaust valance.


----------



## Volcom

Today I went to the Players show and now I know I need a bigger bank account.


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> Fixed passenger speaker - no replacement required woohoo!
> 
> Returned bought speakers - and then bought a new detailing kit...oops lol
> 
> Fitted my liquid gauge....hell yea!
> 
> J
> xx


well if you can do that then surely you can take a bl**dy photo girl !!
huh,, I bet you got a guy to fit it for you !


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Started cleaning a tidy set of second-hand wheels I recently bought ready for an upcoming show - wash, spray-on IronOut, de-tar, clay bar and wipe down with Isopropyl ready to seal with Gtechniq C5.

Although I try to wash my wheels meticulously you never realise how much ingrained iron/dirt/brake-pad stuff is stuck to them unless they're clayed - looked clean but really quite filthy. Came up a treat [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Mondo

...hit 170k on the way down to Brighton. 

30k minimum to go; then I'll be happy.

Oil change/service next weekend.


----------



## YT-TT

Thermostat change, removed inlet manifold & charge pipe ready for spraying.

Managed to break one of the small brass breather pipes inserted underneath the manifold so need to work out a way of sorting that. Gonna speak to a local engineering company this week..

Doh!


----------



## tonksy26

Thought about selling up again :?


----------



## Audi Blip

Changed all my boost hoses to Forge items


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Took my door handles off and removed the steering knuckle and strut for replacement. Also decided to get Eibach Pro kit springs while the wheels are off for refurbishment, callipers are painted yellow and My MTEC silver coated grooved/vented/drilled discs are installed. Hopefully on the road by next week.


----------



## Lollypop86

tonksy26 said:


> Thought about selling up again :?


Oh....

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Finally installed my phonelic spacer (from the group buy ages ago) to the inlet manifold following the instructions here: http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/

Not bad instructions, but the guy misses off describing disconecting a load of wires/sensors all attached to the inlet manifold from what is probably an American spec car.

Also cleaned a fair bit of the engine as it looked like some of the gaskets had been leaking fuel/oil and mixed it with grime (and it wasn't encouraging to find the main I.M. Bolts were only done-up finger tight - I know they should only be torqued to 10Nm, but I could undo them very easily just by hand!)

Also cleaned the throttle body as it was off.

Still to do - adjust the wiring loom for the injectors as the wire that goes down to the sensor (no idea which sensor?) on the front of the block below the I.M. is now very taught (probably cut another slot in the plastic wire holder to give it some slack.)

Looking at the pic again probably new injector seals too.
And find one of the injector retaining clips which fell down into the undertray.


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Martin. Seem to remember one of my cables was very tight after fitting the spacer but don't remember what I did about it. :?

Will take a look tonight. Suspect that's part of the reason I now run without the cover.


----------



## Duggy

Good job Martin,

I've still got mine to do and I bought mine before the group buy... 

Did you replace/upgrade all the air hoses under the manifold at the same time?

John


----------



## Rockafella1974

asahartz said:


> Rockafella1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... think I got done by a camera van [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed you weren't too far over and can get away with a speed awareness course.
> 
> I was p*ssed off when I got done (37 in a 30) but I did the course and I don't break speed limits any more. The course was worth doing.
Click to expand...

I have been driving very sensibly lately and sticking to the speed limits always on M WAYS and Dual Carriageways... saves so much in fuel!

Though, that day, I was having a bad day followed by a shit commute home with traffic.. last stretch of dual carriageway home, road was empty so I decided to open her up a little...there's the TT I know!... then in my eye I saw the bastard van.. too late I think to slow down, although I did.. think I was doing nearly 90mph. Never seen the van there and always do the speed limit. The day I speed, thats when the van was there.

Still, I know I was in the wrong and shouldn't have been speeding


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Cheers Mondo - it'd be handy to know what solution you came up with - save me destroying the loom guide needlessly!

John, all the air hoses (and pretty much all the other bigger cooling/TIP/intercooler hoses) were replaced when I had the cambelt done at the TT Shop soon after I got the car - which is kinda worrying if they'd removed the I.M. as part of that and only did the bolts up finger tight :?
Not started it up yet (want to find the injector clip first) so can't say how much cooler the I.M. is - previously it always felt hotter than the charge pipe, so hopefully it'll make a big difference.


----------



## mstew

Finished university for good! 5 long years and I finally have a masters degree in mechanical engineering


----------



## The Blue Bandit

mstew said:


> Finished university for good! 5 long years and I finally have a masters degree in mechanical engineering


... Congratulations Mark! ... [smiley=cheers.gif] ... what are you plans for the immediate future? ...


----------



## mstew

Cheers Steve, will just be relaxing, had a few pints and playing poker later. Soon I'll go home and do some mods to the TT I've had hanging around for a while, like a much needed FMIC and phenolic spacer for this heat! Then got a few holidays arranged and then start a new job 

Right now life is pretty damn good 8)


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Cheers Mondo - it'd be handy to know what solution you came up with - save me destroying the loom guide needlessly!... can't say how much cooler the I.M. is - previously it always felt hotter than the charge pipe, so hopefully it'll make a big difference.


Will check probably tomorrow, but I don't remember changing much TBH. Think actually that's what made me remove the plastic clip-on wiring guide - because the wiring was being pulled to tight with it on. In fact, 99% sure that's what I did. 

And you will def' notice a difference. Didn't get quite as hot as the CP but you certainly couldn't put your hand on it. Now? Not a problem. It's still warm, but nowhere near as much.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

mstew said:


> Finished university for good! 5 long years and I finally have a masters degree in mechanical engineering


 Congratulations mStew

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mondo - it'd be handy to know what solution you came up with - save me destroying the loom guide needlessly!... can't say how much cooler the I.M. is - previously it always felt hotter than the charge pipe, so hopefully it'll make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Will check probably tomorrow, but I don't remember changing much TBH. Think actually that's what made me remove the plastic clip-on wiring guide - because the wiring was being pulled to tight with it on. In fact, 99% sure that's what I did.
> 
> And you will def' notice a difference. Didn't get quite as hot as the CP but you certainly couldn't put your hand on it. Now? Not a problem. It's still warm, but nowhere near as much.
Click to expand...

Did you leave off the wire guide completely? I'd be interested to see what you came up with.

Yep, compared to the charge pipe the IM was extremely hot - I'd've thought it'd be the other way around given one feeds off the turbo?¿?

Chasing those marginal gains now for the next RR day - are you sure you're a Stage 2 runner? More like a 2.5 innit?!?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Today I picked up my MTEC silver coated brake disks. Feel sorry for the courier they were heavy! Really enjoying taking photos of car parts at the mo:


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Did you leave off the wire guide completely? I'd be interested to see what you came up with.


Yes, that's all. Unclipped and removed it, which provided a bit of slack.



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...are you sure you're a Stage 2 runner? More like a 2.5 innit?!?


Technically Stage 2+, but as I was the only S2+ runner according to the rules and still lost, I don't give a toss. As long as I am still only beaten by the stroked/bored/BT boys (and, of course, spank any noncy QS out there) I'm happy. 

Gonna have to find a new victim, now that Fly Boy's flown the coop. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'd pick on Don Duggy but I've helped his engine bay blingifcation, so can't really go there.

You, on the other hand... :twisted:



PS: This is how it is now. Tucked the injector wiring up under the fuel rail. A bit of fiddling gets it pretty well hidden:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave off the wire guide completely? I'd be interested to see what you came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's all. Unclipped and removed it, which provided a bit of slack.
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...are you sure you're a Stage 2 runner? More like a 2.5 innit?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically Stage 2+, but as I was the only S2+ runner according to the rules and still lost, I don't give a toss. As long as I am still only beaten by the stroked/bored/BT boys (and, of course, spank any noncy QS out there) I'm happy.
> 
> Gonna have to find a new victim, now that Fly Boy's flown the coop. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'd pick on Don Duggy but I've helped his engine bay blingifcation, so can't really go there.
> 
> You, on the other hand... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: This is how it is now. Tucked the injector wiring up under the fuel rail. A bit of fiddling gets it pretty well hidden:
Click to expand...

Looks really nice in there.


----------



## Ayaz

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I picked up my MTEC silver coated brake disks. Feel sorry for the courier they were heavy! Really enjoying taking photos of car parts at the mo:


Heavy isn't even the word, I had to go out and help the courier driver carry the box..
the poor old bloke was out of breath :lol:

I reckon the box weighed an easy 25/30kg


----------



## tnewson

Managed to change this before work!










But then stumbled across this .... Really not looking forward to taking the manifold off....










tnewson


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave off the wire guide completely? I'd be interested to see what you came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's all. Unclipped and removed it, which provided a bit of slack.
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...are you sure you're a Stage 2 runner? More like a 2.5 innit?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically Stage 2+, but as I was the only S2+ runner according to the rules and still lost, I don't give a toss. As long as I am still only beaten by the stroked/bored/BT boys (and, of course, spank any noncy QS out there) I'm happy.
> 
> Gonna have to find a new victim, now that Fly Boy's flown the coop. [smiley=bigcry.gif] * I'd pick on Don Duggy but I've helped his engine bay blingifcation, so can't really go there.*
> 
> You, on the other hand... :twisted:
Click to expand...

Like that will stop you... :roll: :lol:

I better get my phenolic spacer on in anticipation then, along with a few other bits that Wak highlighted as needing doing... :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

tnewson said:


> Managed to change this before work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then stumbled across this .... Really not looking forward to taking the manifold off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnewson


Same happened to mine  I managed to get a hose clamp on it that held for the RR day and my session with Wak, but you need a repair kit for it.

These are what Wak suggested:

From Forge:-
Forge - FMTTBH
Forge - Clip set for above
Forge FMTTUHOSE
JCS20 S/S Clip x2
JCS30 S/S Clip x1

From Audi:- 
PCV Valve - 035103245A ( Alternatively 034 Motorsports do a billet pcv http://store.034motorsport.com/check-va ... illet.html )
Suction Jet Pump (Revised) - 058133753D
PVC pipe repair kit - 6N0698998 ( x2)

John


----------



## Boruki

tnewson said:


> But then stumbled across this .... Really not looking forward to taking the manifold off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnewson


When I found this was split on mine I ended up removing all the breather hosing from the rocker cover through to the servo pipe you've just replaced - and the plastic L pipe that goes in to the bottom of the block, and the pipe in to the underside of the manifold. I was then able to remove this all in one piece, rather than faff about too much under the manifold.

To get to the few bits I had to remove I just took the guard off that's just south of the manifold (the one that the dipstick guide attaches to) and then had plenty of space to work.


----------



## sexytt

Subtle enhancement from clear to smoke 8)





Me likey  Lois


----------



## Boruki

sexytt said:


> Me likey  Lois


I really like your alloys.. are they a matt finish or is it just the photo?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave off the wire guide completely? I'd be interested to see what you came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's all. Unclipped and removed it, which provided a bit of slack.
> 
> PS: This is how it is now. Tucked the injector wiring up under the fuel rail. A bit of fiddling gets it pretty well hidden:
Click to expand...

Interesting. I might have a look at that, but as my engine bays not a show pony and the big plastic cover is definitely going back on I've no need to tidy the wires out of the way  Still, it's an idea worth looking into.



Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...are you sure you're a Stage 2 runner? More like a 2.5 innit?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically Stage 2+, but as I was the only S2+ runner according to the rules and still lost, I don't give a toss. As long as I am still only beaten by the stroked/bored/BT boys (and, of course, spank any noncy QS out there) I'm happy.
Click to expand...

In a class of one and still lost? How'd that happen? Was Neil totting up the scores again?



Mondo said:


> Gonna have to find a new victim, now that Fly Boy's flown the coop. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'd pick on Don Duggy but I've helped his engine bay blingifcation, so can't really go there.
> 
> You, on the other hand... :twisted:


I would normally say 'BRING IT!', but with no plans to add anything to the engine this year will have to concede to your stealth turbo workings (and wouldn't put it past you to add water/meth for next year either!!!!!)

And leave John alone ya bully - us S2 guys need to fight it out between ourselves (and it's getting a bit crowded in this here class already)


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

S2+ is looking chokka for next year too - lots more hybrids out there than just me, or will be soon.

Knocked off at 2pm today. Working early shifts for a couple of week, so might be sad and take a photo of my engine bay in broad daylight and show you how those wires are routed.

Duggy, you're right; that won't stop me. Muah-ha-ha!



Right, off to see if I can't wrap a wee bit of Zircotec stage 1 heat shielding around the top of my turbo. Got 0.45mm to play with (use for spark plug feeler gauges #2) and the sheeting is 0.3 I think. Just need the SS straps to arrive from too-stupid-to-secure-their-customer-database-should-have-put-it-on-zEnterprise eBay and I can fit it.

Plus a new turbo-to-charge pipe hose heat shield from Crawley Audi - if they've worked out which is the right one. :?


----------



## Volcom

Pre work today I de locked the door handles. And yes I do have a way of opening the doors if the key stops working. Thanks for worrying about me.


----------



## Mondo

Just for you, Martin, cause I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] you so much. But in the Philia sense, rather than the Eros one, before you get your hopes up. :wink:

























It's kinda tucked under the round, return part of the fuel rail, between it and the injectors. Think I had to pull apart the rubber covering and the connectors themselves to pass it under the bar, but it was easy enough. Just took a bit of thought as to how they unclipped/clipped together again.


----------



## tnewson

Thanks for the help Duggy and boruki! I'll give that a bash next week! Hopefully will pick my idle up from 450 rpm :0

tnewson


----------



## sexytt

Boruki said:


> sexytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey  Lois
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your alloys.. are they a matt finish or is it just the photo?
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes it's matt finnish they are 18" Votex alloys  Lois


----------



## Boruki

sexytt said:


> Thanks. Yes it's matt finnish they are 18" Votex alloys  Lois


Ah, interesting!

Today I ... Used my axel stands as push up handles as I have nothing to do on my car, still waiting for on my turbo to fit.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, New MOT today @Audi. No probs & 13 months to the next one. 8)  What a wonderful car the Mk1 TT is.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YT-TT

Prepped the inlet manifold and charge pipe for crackle black and sprayed the charge pipe, looks like it's crackling up nicely now it's drying










Gonna spray the TB satin black.

Anyone know of a supplier of black hose clips?


----------



## Volcom

Looking forward to seeing the paint on this. I have it in my mind to paint mine too.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Just for you, Martin, cause I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] you so much. But in the Philia sense, rather than the Eros one, before you get your hoes up. :wink:


Thank you my friend - but fear not, your bottom virginity is safe from me (as are all mens, sheep and other beasts) There's just too much fun to be had with the ladies [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]. But thanks anyway - I rather enjoy getting my hoes up!



Mondo said:


> It's kinda tucked under the round, return part of the fuel rail, between it and the injectors. Think I had to pull apart the rubber covering and the connectors themselves to pass it under the bar, but it was easy enough. Just took a bit of thought as to how they unclipped/clipped together again.


Now that does all look rather lovely and is a real credit to your efforts. I've just got to figure out what to do with mine? Cable guide off? Cable guide on? 
Hummm&#8230; I feel another excuse for a weekends tinkering in the garage coming on


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Ayaz said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I picked up my MTEC silver coated brake disks. Feel sorry for the courier they were heavy! Really enjoying taking photos of car parts at the mo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy isn't even the word, I had to go out and help the courier driver carry the box..
> the poor old bloke was out of breath :lol:
> 
> I reckon the box weighed an easy 25/30kg
Click to expand...

LOL - Shouldn't laugh but it is almost comical when the poor old courier has to carry a really heavy package to your door step. I normal try to help them too TBH. Unlucky mine had to bring them to my house then back to the depo because i was at work. I suppose he got his own back on me when I had to fetch them from the depo... Must be 30kg easily. Kinda glad MTEC paid the shipping costs


----------



## asahartz

shaunhutchinson said:


> LOL - Shouldn't laugh but it is almost comical when the poor old courier has to carry a really heavy package to your door step. I normal try to help them too TBH. Unlucky mine had to bring them to my house then back to the depo because i was at work. I suppose he got his own back on me when I had to fetch them from the depo... Must be 30kg easily. Kinda glad MTEC paid the shipping costs


Reminds me of when I had a rear axle delivered for a Peugeot 206 - complete with stub axles. Takes two to bolt it under the car. The UPS courier was doing curls with it as he walked the 25 yards to my back yard! Big guy!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

asahartz said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Shouldn't laugh but it is almost comical when the poor old courier has to carry a really heavy package to your door step. I normal try to help them too TBH. Unlucky mine had to bring them to my house then back to the depo because i was at work. I suppose he got his own back on me when I had to fetch them from the depo... Must be 30kg easily. Kinda glad MTEC paid the shipping costs
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of when I had a rear axle delivered for a Peugeot 206 - complete with stub axles. Takes two to bolt it under the car. The UPS courier was doing curls with it as he walked the 25 yards to my back yard! Big guy!
Click to expand...

Lucky. fate always picks the skinny guys to deliver mine. When they see that I'm a big guy for some reason I ALWAYS get the heavy end when it comes to carrying big deliveries... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Today, I received no deliveries but had to watch my wee beatsie undergo body surgery. I was like a dad waiting for his first born. However, serious work is nearly done now the body is getting there and the knuckle and strut have been replaced. Looks like a weekend of full on modding with MTEC discs, LCR splitter, Eibach 25mm springs (ordered today). Can't wait for the weekend to begin


----------



## Lollypop86

Hoggy said:


> Hi, New MOT today @Audi. No probs & 13 months to the next one. 8)  What a wonderful car the Mk1 TT is.
> Hoggy.


Dont you do like 0.2 miles a year in it to the Audi garage and back? lol



J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Got home from work to find that that I vastly underestimated the shipping from LK Performance. The Eibach springs are here NOW! Does this signify the start of the weekend already? I think it very well might do entirely that. My only problem is that I need to write a paper by Tuesday on in-car interior controls for a journal&#8230; decisions decisions. Think better just wait. Maybe the weekend can start on Friday evening instead.

Initially I had a query about them, asking if they were actually progressive springs as advertised. Sometimes vendors just copy and paste info from the website and information can be generic or out of date so easily. So, naturally i was doubtful after past experience reminded me that progressive springs often have a variable pitch. However, after talking to an engineer who used to design springs (amazing who you can talk to in a university) I am satisfied that these are indeed progressive because they are tapered top and bottom on the rear set and at the top on the fronts. Also the thickness of the wire is variable on both, more so on the rear set. John our friendly engineer tells me that these attribute indicate a variable rate of compression (progressive) not linear. Overall, very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, New MOT today @Audi. No probs & 13 months to the next one. 8)  What a wonderful car the Mk1 TT is.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you do like 0.2 miles a year in it to the Audi garage and back? lol
> 
> J xx
Click to expand...

Hi Jess, Shhh, no one else knows. :lol:  :wink: 
No jobs worth MOT tester this time, so he didn't spray my TT with aliens or washers. 8) as it was spot less & still is.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jimbo0023

Ruscle said:


> Fitted mullums led side lights yesterday also fitted numberplate lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Where did you get the plate light? Looks ace

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mstew

Removed the seats to clean the interior, cleaned the exterior and changed the fuel filter.and had a few nice drives with the roof down 8) now I've got a mean forehead tan haha


----------



## shaunhutchinson

mstew said:


> Removed the seats to clean the interior, cleaned the exterior and changed the fuel filter.and had a few nice drives with the roof down 8) now I've got a mean forehead tan haha


Do they come out easily? Haven't tried yet.


----------



## tnewson

Today I realised my turbo is knackered 






I'll be eating baked beans for a couple months...

tnewson


----------



## Converted2VW

^ nooooo  sorry to hear that sir


----------



## Boruki

tnewson said:


> Today I realised my turbo is knackered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be eating baked beans for a couple months...
> 
> tnewson


If you're considering recon I used Dan at beach buggy turbos (and should hopefully get it today!) and he was very helpful in working out what caused it to die.

Today I.. am getting excited about refitting my turbo and maybe finally getting my car working after several months.


----------



## mstew

shaunhutchinson said:


> Do they come out easily? Haven't tried yet.


@shaunhutchinson, yes mate. You just need a small torque wrench and I think an 8mm Allen bit. 4 bolts per seat and unplug the seat airbag and heater cables. Disconnect the battery before you do this though.

And Today I just fitted my phenolic spacer, only basic tools needed but while I was at it I also did a loom tuck, turned out to be quite easy actually, just time consuming to do it all properly. Inlet Mani and rock or cover spruce up next


----------



## Boruki

... got my turbo from Dan at Beachbuggyturbos, which I hope to fit tomorrow once I've collected a few bolts/return gasket.

And I fixed the annoying squeak on my drivers side window! Booyah, productive day. (My post tomorrow will be I blew up my car)


----------



## thegasman

Plates fitted !


----------



## Boruki

thegasman said:


> Plates fitted !


I keep thinking "Piss Taker" when I see your reg... sorry.


----------



## mullum

Today I hit a speed bump too fast, caught my newly fitted sports cats and pulled the downpipe 
Seems to have stretched the flexi pipe and is now resting on the subframe - causing knocking :-(


----------



## thegasman

Boruki said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plates fitted !
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking "Piss Taker" when I see your reg... sorry.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha i like your thinking


----------



## Volcom

Fitted front coilovers in the front of the car. Think I'm going to take the helpers out and get lower mounts at the top to get more of a drop but let's see what's its like next week and when I have done the rear too. Ran out if time and the will to live.

Top photo is when I got the car in May.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Watched a pre-top gear Richard Hammond review of the 1999 TT. Absolutely vintage!






[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shaunhutchinson

mstew said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they come out easily? Haven't tried yet.
> 
> 
> 
> @shaunhutchinson, yes mate. You just need a small torque wrench and I think an 8mm Allen bit. 4 bolts per seat and unplug the seat airbag and heater cables. Disconnect the battery before you do this though.
> 
> And Today I just fitted my phenolic spacer, only basic tools needed but while I was at it I also did a loom tuck, turned out to be quite easy actually, just time consuming to do it all properly. Inlet Mani and rock or cover spruce up next
Click to expand...

Phenolic spacer, loo tuck, inlet Mani... sounds like there is always so much to do. I hope once i get into the servicing game I will be more competent like yourself

However mstew, the seat removal doesn't sound too hard. I have no heating, not sure i have seat airbags too so it might be totally easy. But my hopes of ease are normally dashed into the distance once i start so here hoping i can hold myself together to keep it simple.


----------



## Volcom

mullum said:


> Today I hit a speed bump too fast, caught my newly fitted sports cats and pulled the downpipe
> Seems to have stretched the flexi pipe and is now resting on the subframe - causing knocking :-(


Learner driver!


----------



## mstew

@shaun. None of its hard. Just time consuming to do properly and to make sure it can all be tucked where you want it. I only used 3 tools to do the whole job 

You WILL have airbags and I would always disconnect the battery as well just to be safe. Good luck mate 

Mark


----------



## horseoutside

Pulled a small garden out from behind the wheel arch. Same on both sides. Don't think it had ever been cleaned before. Previous owner kept it under a tree shedding needles, they all went down the drains and built up in there. I got most of it out, but wondering if I should take the sill off to fully clean it.










5bhp increase.


----------



## Mondo

...changed my oil, so that's the intermediate service taken care of; oil, oil filter, spark plugs, air filter (a clean in my case), pollen filter. Will get Dean to do an inspection service soon.

And did a minor mod. Pics tomorrow when I fit the other one - and have space to take a pic. :wink:


----------



## Boruki

... fitted my refurb turbo, along with a new 3" TIP, Wak-box'd airbox and a lot of stupid problems that wasted a lot of time.

Car started instantly on the turn over - which has been an issue with camshaft sensors and the like - sounded pretty awesome (Wakbox FTW) at idle. However after about a minute there was a bit of smoke and oil started coming out of the bottom.. GAH! Rubbish.. It seems like one of the feeds might not be tight enough, luckily it's a dual feed. It's a bit rubbish as it was the feeds we had difficulty catching the threads to fit. The smoke stopped within seconds of the ignition going off.

So tomorrow will be a remove-all-the-crap-we-just-put-in day.. probably to just find something wasn't as tight as it looked.


----------



## Pugwash69

horseoutside said:


> Pulled a small garden out from behind the wheel arch. Same on both sides. Don't think it had ever been cleaned before. Previous owner kept it under a tree shedding needles, they all went down the drains and built up in there. I got most of it out, but wondering if I should take the sill off to fully clean it.


I don't think you'll find more if you take the sill off. It's all where you found it, same as when I did mine. I have replaced my sills and found no more.

Today I drove from Brighton to the sticks of Lincolnshire and expect at least one "spotted" post about this please?


----------



## Volcom

Took out the inner arch, cleaned sprayed black put back in with painted and clean bots too. And then painted the front brake calipers too with some Hayley Davidson texture black engine paint.

Didn't get time to do the rear but will soon as I can't stand seeing the rear brake caliper look so bad.


----------



## cookbot

Fitted my black super T's and finished the dash tablet install!


----------



## Otley

Volcom said:


> Took out the inner arch, cleaned sprayed black put back in with painted and clean bots too. And then painted the front brake calipers too with some Hayley Davidson texture black engine paint.
> 
> Didn't get time to do the rear but will soon as I can't stand seeing the rear brake caliper look so bad.


Can you get the 'Hardly moving son' paint in red? It looks like a decent Finnish.


----------



## conlechi

cookbot said:


> Fitted my black super T's and finished the dash tablet install!


Very nice indeed , welcome to the OZ club 8)


----------



## cookbot

conlechi said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my black super T's and finished the dash tablet install!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed , welcome to the OZ club 8)
Click to expand...

Needs some apex -20mm springs I reckon. Looks a little monster truck like!


----------



## Otley

cookbot said:


> Fitted my black super T's and finished the dash tablet install!


How nice does that look?


----------



## Volcom

Otley said:


>


Can you get the 'Hardly moving son' paint in red? It looks like a decent Finnish.[/quote]

Not 100% sure but I think it's just this black. It's a lovely finish. It's the stuff they use on the engines so if you see one parked any time take a look. I was amazed how the rattle can spray did look like the paint in the bikes too.

Close up to show the finish.


----------



## Otley

Really does look a nice finish. My chum has a Confederate with the same finish on the lump. Thinking of doing my callipers but want to get it right first time.


----------



## Volcom

Otley said:


> Really does look a nice finish. My chum has a Confederate with the same finish on the lump. Thinking of doing my callipers but want to get it right first time.


I've never used the paint before and I've never painted breaks. I got took my time started with soap and water and gave everything a good clean, then some alloy cleaner, washed again, then a wire brush on a drill, then washed it all again, dry, mask, spray a light coat or ten. Job done.

I must add that I didn't take them off the car. Later in the build i may go back and paint a lot of stuff under the arch with the paint. And if this happens I will take all the parts off clean or plate the bolts and spray the parts. But not know I'm happy with it.










Just do it you will be fine.


----------



## Pugwash69

Harley paint will make you slow down better. 8)


----------



## Volcom

Hahah hope so.


----------



## Lollypop86

Drove into someone  not a happy bunny and haven't stopped crying since fml!

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jess, Sorry to hear this, hope you are fine & not too much damage to TT. Slow impact I hope.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

Yea I'm fine and mostly paint damage but the light have been pushed back so I'm hoping not much else, can't understand why he stopped after he went to pull away  my poor car

J
Xx


----------



## Cameron2002

Sorry to hear that...hope alls ok....


----------



## Lollypop86

Cameron2002 said:


> Sorry to hear that...hope alls ok....


yea just a lot of different emotions right now 

J
xx


----------



## Cameron2002

Cheer up...everything will be ok.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Sorry to hear about your accident Lollypop86. Hope all comes good soon.

As for me. My Uncle metaphorically locked me in the garage today to sort out the base for the wheels mods. Can't put nice new parts on nasty looking wells so I thoroughly cleaned and treated them today. Some damn fine work with a rotational wire brush, some water, and hammerite rust treatment spray brought the mechanical part up to a nice clean looking standard. Managed to complete three wells completely before the cans of miracle spray finished. Just the last well and the callipers in yellow then the beast is ready to mod.

Have also nabbed some TPI 12/15 spacers so it's gonna look wide & low very soon with my 25mm Eibach springs.


----------



## Trouble4

Engine bay starting to shape up..

Question Blue Hoses should they be the Blue they are or should I go Black now ??????????


__
https://flic.kr/p/14409101766


__
https://flic.kr/p/14452407933


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Yesterday afternoon;
Plugs changed, rocker cover gasket changed, Vvt gasket done and N249 gone.

Happy bumblebee now sat on the drive 

If I can persuade the bf tonight will be fit neuspeed thermostat and housing, change coolant tank for new one and retube with yellow hose


----------



## Otley

Lollypop86 said:


> Yea I'm fine and mostly paint damage but the light have been pushed back so I'm hoping not much else, can't understand why he stopped after he went to pull away  my poor car
> 
> J
> Xx


Sorry to hear about your bump Jess, glad to hear you're ok though. No consolation I know but you're more important than the car chick. :-*


----------



## Mondo

Pugwash69 said:


> Harley paint will make you slow down better. 8)


Yeah - and make you fail to take any corners. :wink:



Trouble4 said:


> Engine bay starting to shape up..
> 
> Question Blue Hoses should they be the Blue they are or should I go Black now ??????????
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14409101766
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14452407933


Stop dicking about with hoses, Brett, and MAKE THAT CUP HOLDER!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Trouble4 said:


> Engine bay starting to shape up..
> 
> Question Blue Hoses should they be the Blue they are or should I go Black now ??????????
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14409101766
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14452407933


Black...

Is that a full diverter valve? Hows that doing?


----------



## Rarebit7

Today I took a little journey on the back of a recovery truck...

Basically, was driving to work and the emissions light came on and power felt a bit flat, so I rang the AA and it was throwing up code P1142 (MAF/Throttle body/intake leak) the guys advise was to get it recovered to a garage..sounded expensive! So I got the codes cleared and recovered back home. Had a bit of a read about dirty throttle bodys so decided to follow this guide:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218500

Seems to have stopped it for now, TT forums has sorted me out again! Thanks


----------



## basky

Had a trip to TPS and replaced my broken outside temperature sensor bracket £3.75  to make the journey worthwhile bought some new areo wiper blades £34 the difference is night and day no more shudders and missing area's on screen 8)


----------



## mullum

Would anyone be up for buying something from TPS and posting it to me ? Nothing expensive or heavy, just a couple of (green tinted) door mirrors.


----------



## SBL

Bought a couple of Bridgestone Potenza's (I think)
First of many purchases I reckon.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mullum said:


> Would anyone be up for buying something from TPS and posting it to me ? Nothing expensive or heavy, just a couple of (green tinted) door mirrors.


if you can sort it through the Coventry TPS i may be able to assist as i work round the corner from it


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

did my Carbon Canister delete, and my n249 re-install/relocate to the vacant space.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=536786&start=90


----------



## Volcom

Wednesday painted my lower grills.

Before









After


----------



## Lollypop86

Had my baby picked up to go to the bodyshop and they gave me a......Hyundai i20......only be driving to work and back then I think lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Yesterday I started to make a 3D model of an audi TT today in a training session to refresh my skills in Alias. A Mk2 TT was the training blueprint to model but the awesome trainer agreed that I could set up the training environment for a Mk1. So far I have got the basics mapped out and the front half is nearly blocked up. Just the rear to block up and then the details work start. Overall a positive day on the CAD machine. Learnt loads more so than self taught methods which I originally did when I first learnt Alias back at the Royal Collage of Art in the year 2000; boy, it all seems so long ago!

Anyway. Thought I'd post a pic because it might be something different. Ad a bit of variety. Might even mock up so new parts and colour combos/decals.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Today I managed to grab myself a pack of track widening stuffs from the postie. In general they just look awesome with the rather interesting ribs that slot into the socket head for rotational torque application. I had some deliberation about which one to choose; the 20/15mm or the 15/12mm as expressed in a previous post. However, I was given some good advice: "if you are unsure just get 5mm less, then you can always add a 5mm shim to beef they track up if you are not happy". So this is what I have done. From seeing some of the fine examples on the TT forum I think I will like the look of the 15/12mm's on the N8 TT. Only time will tell. Hopefully I will be able to pop them on over the weekend to check them out.


----------



## mstew

Drove my mate to Swindon to pick up his brand new golf r, what a machine! We saw a couple TT's on the way too so let us know if you saw us in convoy. He also had a good bout with a nice m3 amongst others  it has definitely got some legs on it. Now all I need is a TTRS....


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mstew said:


> Drove my mate to Swindon to pick up his brand new golf r, what a machine! We saw a couple TT's on the way too so let us know if you saw us in convoy. He also had a good bout with a nice m3 amongst others  it has definitely got some legs on it. Now all I need is a TTRS....


are they 2.0 tfsi 300bhp out the box?


----------



## Mondo

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I managed to grab myself a pack of track widening stuffs ...


Those are nice spacers, Fat Boy. 

Regards,

Fat Bird. :wink:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I managed to grab myself a pack of track widening stuffs ...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice spacers, Fat Boy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fat Bird. :wink:
Click to expand...

  Yay! Fatness rocks. Really looking forward to checking out what they look like on the car. Need to paint the calipers today, going for yellow toenails on my feet, hoping my shoes have been refurbished today in alloy silver!


----------



## cavaye

Finally! After 5 months of no remote central locking, it is fixed...

I've spent 5 months and taken many many panels/door cards/etc off the car to fix this and it turned out I be a dodgy CCU... Many thanks to Craig (actionman) for diagnosing the problem...

Fitted the unit this morning and my central locking wasn't working... Thought to myself I'd do a quick key resync to get it working and after a few attempts I have both keys fully working now along with the 'door open' display on the dash...

Now time to move onto other things, starting with fitting my TIP one the hose clamps arrive...


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I managed to grab myself a pack of track widening stuffs ...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice spacers, Fat Boy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fat Bird. :wink:
Click to expand...

Those look quite nice 8)

I'm in the process of re-evaluating my front spacers, as the 15mm ones are rubbing on slight bumps on the nearside :?

I wouldn't mind, but im only -20 from facelift...

John


----------



## DazWaite

Liquid gauge bhp reading:


----------



## Avus_TT

Resprayed my lower grills. Makes such a difference


----------



## Hibbsy

Passed the MOT this morning. Always a good feeling!


----------



## asahartz

Replaced my xenon headlamp bulbs. It's fiddly but there's nothing difficult about it.


----------



## basky

asahartz said:


> Replaced my xenon headlamp bulbs. It's fiddly but there's nothing difficult about it.


 Nice one 8) Can you imagine how much the dealers want for changing just one! think it was around £175! Lol.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Finally finished the rear seat delete, and gave her a hoover out.


----------



## mrzzr1200

Got my new front discs/pads and a full set of springs, next week they'll be fitted.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

> Those look quite nice 8)
> I'm in the process of re-evaluating my front spacers, as the 15mm ones are rubbing on slight bumps on the nearside :?
> I wouldn't mind, but im only -20 from facelift...
> John


Cheers. I had problems choosing the spacers. went for the 12/15 to stop the rubbing.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Went wild and modded my rear feet: Hammerited mech components, Eibach Pro Kit 25mm springs, MTEC painted/vented/drilled/grooved discs, Painted callipers YELLOW, and fitted Pagid Pads. really tired now but will go garigista tomorrow again to finish the front feet so I can tick those off my list.

YELLOW..!









Calliper cariage in YELLOW. Pagid pads & MTEC discs









Nice new rear Ebach Pro Kit 25mm springs (Will replace nasty old rusty exhaust in the background tomorrow hopefully)









Nasty old front strut assembly


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Refurbished the OEM 18" TT wheels too. Nice and shiney now.


----------



## roddy

shaunhutchinson said:


> Refurbished the OEM 18" TT wheels too. Nice and shiney now.


are they standard rear calipers,, not like mine !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

> are they standard rear calipers,, not like mine !!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, these are standard 2003 calipers I think. Are yours standard OEM calipers. What do yours look like?? I don't paticularly like the standard lucas caliper but I don't have much choice. Having to work to a budget after the initial purchace of the car and transport from the other side of the UK so paint is my best option for now


----------



## Mr Funk

Swapped the covers on the switches over whilst stuck in traffic. I'd always wondered why the off button didn't light up


----------



## cam69

Today I came back to car in a car park to be greeted with this on my 2 week old painted door.not happy:-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki

I cringed when I saw that photo.. then saw it was new paint. I feel your pain.. I had it on my old beamer a week after it was painted. People suck..


----------



## cam69

Boruki said:


> I cringed when I saw that photo.. then saw it was new paint. I feel your pain.. I had it on my old beamer a week after it was painted. People suck..


I no some people just have no respect for other peoples property. So it's back to the body shop next week to be painted again!!
This Is how it looked before that happened.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

shaunhutchinson said:


> are they standard rear calipers,, not like mine !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these are standard 2003 calipers I think. Are yours standard OEM calipers. What do yours look like?? I don't paticularly like the standard lucas caliper but I don't have much choice. Having to work to a budget after the initial purchace of the car and transport from the other side of the UK so paint is my best option for now
Click to expand...

mine are oem 03 also,, look similar but no cooling fins,, I like the look of yours,, nice job , all the fresh paint.. 8)


----------



## roddy

cam69 said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cringed when I saw that photo.. then saw it was new paint. I feel your pain.. I had it on my old beamer a week after it was painted. People suck..
> 
> 
> 
> I no some people just have no respect for other peoples property. So it's back to the body shop next week to be painted again!!
> This Is how it looked before that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

fkn numbskulls mate,, i hate people like that :twisted:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

cam69 said:


> Today I came back to car in a car park to be greeted with this on my 2 week old painted door.not happy:-(


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! [smiley=bigcry.gif] So sad to see a good soldier wounded. I feel your pain cam69.



roddy said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they standard rear calipers,, not like mine !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these are standard 2003 calipers I think. Are yours standard OEM calipers. What do yours look like?? I don't paticularly like the standard lucas caliper but I don't have much choice. Having to work to a budget after the initial purchace of the car and transport from the other side of the UK so paint is my best option for now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine are oem 03 also,, look similar but no cooling fins,, I like the look of yours,, nice job , all the fresh paint.. 8)
Click to expand...

Didn't know they came without fins, think your self lucky maybe. they are a bugger to paint.


----------



## frg

...Wak Boxed! I bought a second hand filter box from eBay and got the hole saws out. I've got a Green filter on the way to finish it off although I'm liking the induction noise with the standard filter.


----------



## common fault

Done service, MOT and good Sunday clean   

IMG_0521 by DinkaTT, on Flickr

IMG_0520 by DinkaTT, on Flickr

Thanks

D


----------



## Lollypop86

cam69 said:


> Today I came back to car in a car park to be greeted with this on my 2 week old painted door.not happy:-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arseholes 

J
Xx


----------



## Marty

Installed Wasim's awesome rear DRLs. Full write up to follow.


----------



## Tomm

common fault said:


> IMG_0521 by DinkaTT, on Flickr


Jeeezz!

Nicely done, very nicely done.


----------



## common fault

Tomm said:


> common fault said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0521 by DinkaTT, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeezz!
> 
> Nicely done, very nicely done.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Volcom

Lollypop86 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I came back to car in a car park to be greeted with this on my 2 week old painted door.not happy:-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Arseholes
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

My girlfriend always hates me doing it but I park across two car parking spaces, I even buy two tickets when needed to try and top this happening. Try it.


----------



## common fault

Volcom said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I came back to car in a car park to be greeted with this on my 2 week old painted door.not happy:-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Arseholes
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girlfriend always hates me doing it but I park across two car parking spaces, I even buy two tickets when needed to try and top this happening. Try it.
Click to expand...

Double parking..... Hmmmmmm


----------



## YT-TT

Managed a couple of hours on the car on Sunday despite having a monster hangover!

Got my adapters fitted up and trail fitted the wheels, pleased to say my calculations have got them sitting how I wanted them, rears will need some camber dialling out I think now its lower which should see them flush, I didn't want them poking. Brake discs need replacing after its sat for over 18 months, will probably get some Cupra R Brembo's for the front too.




























Wheels will be going off for a refurb this week, along with the inlet manifold to have one of the vac pipe ferrules repaired, then that's going crackle black like the charge pipe I've just done..



















Also got a custom rear seat delete bar to fit and I'll be making a false floor similar to the QS where the rear seats used to live. Deliberating what ICE to put in the car too, I may put a sub where the spare wheel is now and upgrade the speakers in the original positions..

Sloooooowly getting there..


----------



## mstew

Wrapped my handbrake in alcantara that was gashed by the ring of a previous owner or two.



Also yesterday on pur way to Cambridge, me and my mate saw this TT filling up, a girl was driving, was it you?


----------



## YT-TT

Nice job on the handbrake, I need to look at doing mine along with the internal door handles..

Where did you get your alcantara from?


----------



## mstew

Cheers, it was a first attempt but it came out pretty well if I say so myself. Its eBay item number 321225777654 and I got regular thickness black as I thought the heavier option wouldn't 'mould' as well. It is faux but I have more than enough for multiple more attempts at 1*1.4m  good luck!


----------



## YT-TT

Nice one, thanks!


----------



## Volcom

Lost my car key for the first time in my life! Need to sort a replacement any place good to get them?


----------



## mullum

The forum has a resident autolocksmith called actionman  he's often got a group buy or 2 on - have a look and pm him ;-)


----------



## Volcom

Thanks bob will do


----------



## cavaye

Received my hose clamps today off eBay and loosely attached them to my Forge TIP ready for fitting at some point...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

cavaye said:


> ...my Forge TIP...


You didn't fancy a 3" one from SFS or Badger5?


----------



## cavaye

Mondo said:


> cavaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my Forge TIP...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't fancy a 3" one from SFS or Badger5?
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh sh*t... I knew it couldn't be that easy... That's what I was after but my ignorence has landed me with not what I wanted... Is there much difference between the 2?!


----------



## peter139

big big upgrade :mrgreen:

ebay pakkage









Before 









with new 









I like them and the were cheap


----------



## Mondo

cavaye said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cavaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my Forge TIP...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't fancy a 3" one from SFS or Badger5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhhh sh*t... I knew it couldn't be that easy... That's what I was after but my ignorence has landed me with not what I wanted... Is there much difference between the 2?!
Click to expand...

It's not the end of the world. I ran one for ages - better than OEM for sure. If it was a good price enjoy it.

Google the two TIPs and see if you care.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

peter139 said:


> big big upgrade :mrgreen:
> 
> ebay pakkage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them and the were cheap


Oh boy, I fear to see what your insurance will be like after these mods.


----------



## cavaye

Mondo said:


> It's not the end of the world. I ran one for ages - better than OEM for sure. If it was a good price enjoy it.
> 
> Google the two TIPs and see if you care.


Cheers mate! Saved me a worry!! Yeah decent price... Had a look at the old one just now and just need to get stuck in to get it all out and back in... Looks straight forward but can imagine it's gunna be fiddly to do...

Cheers!


----------



## peter139

> Oh boy, I fear to see what your insurance will be like after these mods.


Lol

I live in holland and here you can upgrade the bph with 40% without any problems (even in case of a crash and police inspection)  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Funk

Switched the covers over on the heater switches whilst sat in traffic
That's why the off button wouldn't light up!
Only took two months to work out


----------



## shaunhutchinson

peter139 said:


> Oh boy, I fear to see what your insurance will be like after these mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> I live in holland and here you can upgrade the bph with 40% without any problems (even in case of a crash and police inspection)  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Really?

Not only does your team top your group in the world cup but the insurance is not bad...

That is it. I need to live in Holland!


----------



## Lollypop86

Found out today that my car will be off the road for another week!!!!!!

New front bumper, new light, wing might have taken some impact but they are gona take it off and look at it.......urgh FML right in the ass

J
xx


----------



## peter139

> Really?
> 
> Not only does your team top your group in the world cup but the insurance is not bad...
> 
> That is it. I need to live in Holland!


My insurance is 28 euro a month full (car theft, animals, storms, crash, audio etc)


----------



## shaunhutchinson

peter139 said:


> Really?
> 
> Not only does your team top your group in the world cup but the insurance is not bad...
> 
> That is it. I need to live in Holland!
> 
> 
> 
> My insurance is 28 euro a month full (car theft, animals, storms, crash, audio etc)
Click to expand...

LOOOOOLLLL! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...

Well. I'm sure you have heard this all before about the UK but mine is miuch more than that at over a £100 a month. UK insurance is one big rip off!

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

mine was just over £300 for the year.......

J
xx


----------



## Tomm

shaunhutchinson said:


> peter139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Not only does your team top your group in the world cup but the insurance is not bad...
> 
> That is it. I need to live in Holland!
> 
> 
> 
> My insurance is 28 euro a month full (car theft, animals, storms, crash, audio etc)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOOOOLLLL! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
> 
> Well. I'm sure you have heard this all before about the UK but mine is miuch more than that at over a £100 a month. UK insurance is one big rip off!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

My TT 225 was my first car, I paid around £2,300 a year for that. This year it dropped to just over £500, I can live with that!


----------



## Boruki

£100 a month?? Mine (a 225) is just over £300 a year.. I'm not even 30 yet.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

I think mine is so expensive because this is actually my first car. up until now I have rented and borrowed a lot of cars.

My insurance was with Adrian Flux. They had the best price at the time. RAC wanted £2300.

FGlad to hear that this crazy insurance cost will drop nicely with time on the TT!


----------



## tnewson

Replaced my cam cover gasket for the 3rd time...

That poxy little bung toward back right pisses me off!!

Hopefully this time it'll do the trick..

Also spray a shit load of penetrating oil at those turbo bolts for Saturday!!



















tnewson


----------



## Mr Funk

Insurance is pretty reasonable. I pay £350 a year.


----------



## mstew

Very jealous of that turbo tnewson 8)


----------



## tnewson

mstew said:


> Very jealous of that turbo tnewson 8)


I've got more pictures of the turbo on my phone than I have of my bird 

tnewson


----------



## mstew

Hahaha same but of my car. She isn't pleased :lol:


----------



## Rockafella1974

... just found out my TT is front wheel drive only. 

When I bought her, she was advertised as being a Quattro. Feel slightly pissed off about that... but at the same time found out I have the 190 rather than 180 I thought.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Rockafella1974 said:


> ... just found out my TT is front wheel drive only.
> 
> When I bought her, she was advertised as being a Quattro. Feel slightly pissed off about that... but at the same time found out I have the 190 rather than 180 I thought.


Had the opposite experience. Thought i was buying a 2WD and got a 180 Quattro. Didn't really know how to feel at the time but went with it because it was too late to moan.


----------



## Boruki

Rockafella1974 said:


> ... just found out my TT is front wheel drive only.
> 
> When I bought her, she was advertised as being a Quattro. Feel slightly pissed off about that... but at the same time found out I have the 190 rather than 180 I thought.


Another plus is that having your clutch (and other things) replaced will be cheaper.

Do you have a copy of an advert or anything for the car? I'm sure you can get some money back if you went and complained.. as lying about it having Quattro is a pretty big deal.

And today I ordered a bee sting aerial.. because I'm sad that I can't afford to do anything else on my car.


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Boruki said:


> Rockafella1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... just found out my TT is front wheel drive only.
> 
> When I bought her, she was advertised as being a Quattro. Feel slightly pissed off about that... but at the same time found out I have the 190 rather than 180 I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Another plus is that having your clutch (and other things) replaced will be cheaper.
> 
> Do you have a copy of an advert or anything for the car? I'm sure you can get some money back if you went and complained.. as lying about it having Quattro is a pretty big deal.
> 
> And today I ordered a bee sting aerial.. because I'm sad that I can't afford to do anything else on my car.
Click to expand...

I understand it's piss poor to lie about that but as far as going to get anything back in compensation is concerned, I'm sure the view would be taken that it was sold as seen and the buyer should have taken out all necessary checks on the car before buying.

I'm sure he'd plead ignorance anyway, what's Quattro? I thought they're all Quattro?


----------



## Boruki

True enough. That's roughly what I've said to people with my car - it's had endless faults since I got it, but that's my fault for not checking it appropriately.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it regardless, they're all pretty funky cars so long as they're working  (either when they aren't they make nice feature).


----------



## Rockafella1974

I think the advert has been taken down now.. such a shame. Back then when I bought my TT, I wish I knew more back then as I do now.

I thought it odd recently as I have noticed other Quattros have the badge on the back and on the glove box, and mine not. Was thinking about servicing on my (thought I had) Haldex which prompted me to look on line here https://www.motorspecs.co.uk/car-check/fy06knm/56d1/

Thats when I found out for sure its not a Quattro.

Still amazing car though, would love to know what it feels like to drive a Quattro though


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Today I finally finished all the feet of the car with:

- 15mm & 12mm TPI spacers
- MTEC drilled/grooves/vented & solid discs
- Painted calliper
- New pads
- Eibach Pro Kit 25mm drop springs
- Hammerited suspension arms, drive shaft, and steering knuckle for some rust protection.

Pretty happy with it overall. Once the wheels are finished they can be bolted on and it is ready to roll. Can't wait to get the discs working so the paint wears off and they look nice and shiny with the black grooves and holes. It's been and enjoyable month but it's time to call it a day on these areas to actually use the car.


----------



## doverttowner

Had the best drive to work ever !!

Yesterday I took the car to WAK and he worked his magic and taught me a lot at the same time. It's now running sweet and mapped, hence my huge smile today. 

And what a bloody nice guy !!!!!


----------



## SamVNH

...Picked up my first TT!

Then drove it half a mile and the ESP light came on so turned round, drove back to the garage, and left it there until it's sorted. [CRYING FACE]

Hopefully that's my bad luck done and she'll give me no problems once I get her back?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon

doverttowner said:


> Had the best drive to work ever !!
> 
> Yesterday I took the car to WAK and he worked his magic and taught me a lot at the same time. It's now running sweet and mapped, hence my huge smile today.
> 
> And what a bloody nice guy !!!!!


Sounds good, look forward to the experience!


----------



## cavaye

Received my V6 spoiler extension from Tom (tnewson) - cheers again - trial fitted it and just need to get myself some tiger seal and properly fit it...


----------



## asahartz

...discovered that my front tyres are crap in the wet.

Now to price up some new ones. Local independent gave me a good deal on some Avons for my Peugeot earlier this year, which were good tyres, so I'll see if they can offer me some more.


----------



## Skid Mark

Yesterday I trial fitted a wheel










Waiting for longer bolts to arrive to accommodate the spacers


----------



## tonksy26

Test fitted my new wheels aswell

Poke much ?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Finally ordered some 15mm and 20mm spacers


----------



## MO-TT

Spent a while giving her a good clean, also 1 layer of wax!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

...took 1cm off the top of the charge pipe to intercooler hose, to get it well clear of the air con pipe. Was getting a bit close and rubbing into the hose. Also relocated the N249 further to the right of the battery, and secured the gubbins a bit better with a couple of heavy-duty zip ties. Even more hidden and more secure.

Next week it's back on with the RSTT 18"s as the tyres on the 17" Comps are pretty fecked. Then I just have to decide what to do with them; run 'em for winter, run 'em permanently or...  flog 'em. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trueblue

Mainly ate sprouts


----------



## Lollypop86

Got her back from the car hospital WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Boruki

Lollypop86 said:


> Got her back from the car hospital WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx


Congratulations! I bet you're over the moon.

Today I cleaned the spores off the inside of my soft top, did some research in to the extortionate cost of a new siren and how to overcome my timing issues. And found that since checking my siren I've developed a brake light fault code. Yay.


----------



## tnewson

Well after a weekend without the car due to the new turbo being fitted i walked outside to find I had a puncture! So I whacked my spare on after pumping it up a little, to go and get mine repaired, and after literally 5 mins of driving at 30mph it went flat!

I think the rubber must have been so old and dried out that it just gave up the goose 

Had to use my tyre weld which meant they wouldn't repair my puncture.. It's been an expensive weekend for this car!










tnewson


----------



## mrzzr1200

Collected my car having had new front discs and pads, spax springs fitted and a replacement N75 valve.


----------



## blythe92

gave her a good clean inside and out


----------



## Rockafella1974

.... had an air con recharge!

Cabin pressure has returned!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

blythe92 said:


> gave her a good clean inside and out


looks clean, but too many badges on the rear O/S for me :?


----------



## Stace'sTT

Wrote my reply twice due to having to use McDs wifi :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

Boruki said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got her back from the car hospital WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I bet you're over the moon.
Click to expand...

Hell yes! God damit I've missed her!

J
Xx


----------



## mstew

Had a play with some more faux alcantara


----------



## Eadon

Is that hard stuff to play with? Expensive?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

finished result?

was thinking of getting mine flocked


----------



## mstew

Not overly hard, the fabric I bought was cheap and good for the money but doesn't stretch too much. It has a backing weave that stiffens it a little.

Also I'll try and finish it today, but flocking would be a hell of a lot easier :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mstew said:


> Not overly hard, the fabric I bought was cheap and good for the money but doesn't stretch too much. It has a backing weave that stiffens it a little.
> 
> Also I'll try and finish it today, but flocking would be a hell of a lot easier :lol:


be good to see it once its complete


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Picked up my liquid TT & badger 5 TIP, happy days.


----------



## Skid Mark

Changed the wheels.....


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Replaced my dipstick tube that had snapped clean in half at the metal bracket, was fun getting that off!!


----------



## oldguy

Checked my MOT - Ran pout on June 7th !!!!

Oops !


----------



## hang your idols

Fitted SFS TIP with S2000 air filter


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

hang your idols said:


> Fitted SFS TIP with S2000 air filter


Looks good, coolant level is a bit high though :/


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Changed my coolant tank, cleaned the area while it was out and changed a couple of hoses for silicone.


----------



## hang your idols

fixitagaintomoz said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted SFS TIP with S2000 air filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, coolant level is a bit high though :/
Click to expand...

Thanks;I've replaced the thermostat in the same time with one which it's opening at 82C and I was ventilating the coolant sistem when I took the picture.

When I have time I will chop the air box to fit the filter inside,it can be done easily.


----------



## Lollypop86

got some presents delivered including the battery cover for less than £20 from Audi  could only find them on ebay for £40 and upwards 

J
xx


----------



## bigdodge

Lollypop86 said:


> got some presents delivered including the battery cover for less than £20 from Audi  could only find them on ebay for £40 and upwards
> 
> J
> xx


Think someone there has a fancy for you


----------



## Lollypop86

wouldnt blame him to be fair  lol and I am always nice and show some skin ha ha

J
xx


----------



## tnewson

Can you order some parts for me? Lol

tnewson


----------



## Lollypop86

wonder what sort of tax I could add on that lol

J
xx


----------



## tnewson

Whatever you think is fair 

tnewson


----------



## hang your idols

Womans don`t know about fair things,they only take the advantage :lol: ;my wife knows better [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Volcom

Today some new cars parts turned up.










Sneak peak of what's parts is being changed.









And sold my Lambretta.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Volcom said:


> And sold my Lambretta.


Mixed feelings about selling a Lambretta for car parts... I.. I don't know how to feel about this.

........... My god your an animal selling you children for this love machine your creating - LOL


----------



## Mondo

...changed the Comps back to RSTTs, cleaned up the calipers and dosed all the silicone bits in silicone spray.


----------



## Volcom

shaunhutchinson said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sold my Lambretta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed feelings about selling a Lambretta for car parts... I.. I don't know how to feel about this.
> 
> ........... My god your an animal selling you children for this love machine your creating - LOL
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how I feel to be fair. It's not been used for over a year so had to go that's the rule. It hadn't been used so much or worked on for such a long time that my girlfriend didn't even know I had one.


----------



## Lollypop86

Fitted a present I got for her today......only cut myself once on the saw lol










J
Xx


----------



## David C

Today I....
repaired the front tab on the cover over the coolant tank.
Used a Q-Bond kit, brilliant stuff..... I'll be looking for things to stick back together now...!! :lol:

Used some Silicone grease on the tab when refitting the cover and I now see how it snapped in the first place.. bit tricky to get back in, but it is in now. 8)


----------



## ades tt 180

...got rid of my esp light. .It was the front drivers side abs sensor...bit of a pig to get out but a little persuasion with a hammer n chisel soon sorted it...only cost 18 squids too...


----------



## Lollypop86

washed and polished her and then put her away under her cover to avoid the rain  roll on 4am start! Pics on insta BOOBica86

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Had an enjoyable day at the Inters with my son 

Met up with Andy (Yellow), Steve (Caney) and Steve & Janice (V6 RUL)

Watched a good afternoons action on the strip, including a 9 sec pass by a Scirocco Quattro 8), MRC's R8 Turbo, MRC's RS6 Avant, a Lamborghini Aventador, Steves S5 Cabriolet and Steves TT V6 Turbo 8)

John


----------



## Boruki

.. pulled half the interior apart trying to get to the roof motor after taking the relays out to clean and not having small enough hands to get them back in! All is done now though and the roof seems to work without issue (fingers crossed..) and I took the opportunity to clean the inside of the rear panels.

I've also started to feel like maybe I should've got a V6 rather than a 225. I could do with some input to make me happy I got the right car . Although I bet after I can go see Wak for a re-map I'll be more than happy with my 225.


----------



## asahartz

... read my fault codes, printed them, then cleared them. As I have no idea how long they have been stored for, so I think the car needs a fresh start.

I know something's not quite right since I fixed the turbo to manifold leak; but let's see how the fault codes go before I try to diagnose it. And at some point when the light comes on again, I'll try to pinpoint my dodgy ABS sensor too!


----------



## cavaye

Went out on the bike with my gf for a cycle round London equipped with the GoPro and got a cracking shot of the TT with the V6 spoiler extension now fitting...


----------



## bigdodge

Nice shot but ask your gf to get rid of that basket


----------



## mstew

Yesterday I re drilled and modded my engine cover brackets so my engine covered can still fit as before  pics later.


----------



## mullum

bigdodge said:


> Nice shot but ask your gf to get rid of that basket


My wife wants a basket for her bike


----------



## cavaye

mullum said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot but ask your gf to get rid of that basket
> 
> 
> 
> My wife wants a basket for her bike
Click to expand...

I've been told a ladybike isn't a ladybike without a basket!


----------



## TomQS

Just picked the QS from a fresh cambelt, water pump and Aux belt. 8)

This is it's second belt. It was under the mileage but not been done for coming on 5 years. Lucky I did as the one on there was all cracked! Audi really should put an age on these belts in the service book.


----------



## Mondo

...got a present from my favourite beardy-weirdy. 

Man-love all round, BSH. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

PS: Don Duggy, Martin and I had a chat about who my next victim might have to be. Guess whose name popped up?

:twisted:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Saw another TTOC member at Morrisons in Coventry with some sweet BBS wheels...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> ...got a present from my favourite beardy-weirdy.
> 
> Man-love all round, BSH. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


No problemo my friend - your smiley kiwi looked waaay out of place in your signature strip - angry kiwi is here to challenge all comers.


Mondo said:


> PS: Don Duggy, Martin and I had a chat about who my next victim might have to be. Guess whose name popped up?
> 
> :twisted:


Sorry John, with no engine mods planned for my motor before the next RR day I must pass the baton on to you and the magic laptop of the Sultan of Staines to take the Kiwi sheep-worrier down a peg or two.


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sorry John, with no engine mods planned for my motor before the next RR day I must pass the baton on to you and the magic laptop of the Sultan of Staines to take the Kiwi sheep-worrier down a peg or two.


Yeah, right:






:twisted:



(PS: Take it as a compliment. Probably my all-time favourite movie)


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a present from my favourite beardy-weirdy.
> 
> Man-love all round, BSH. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo my friend - your smiley kiwi looked waaay out of place in your signature strip - angry kiwi is here to challenge all comers.
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Don Duggy, Martin and I had a chat about who my next victim might have to be. Guess whose name popped up?
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry John, with no engine mods planned for my motor before the next RR day I must pass the baton on to you and the magic laptop of the Sultan of Staines to take the Kiwi sheep-worrier down a peg or two.
Click to expand...

Nothing I didn't expect... :wink:

I need to get focused, but will have to wait until after my holiday... Sun, sea and engine research 8)

Think it's parts collecting time again, quite strange how quickly you get used to extra power :?

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John, with no engine mods planned for my motor before the next RR day I must pass the baton on to you and the magic laptop of the Sultan of Staines to take the Kiwi sheep-worrier down a peg or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> (PS: Take it as a compliment. Probably my all-time favourite movie)
Click to expand...

Gotta get me one of those :twisted:

Do you think it would fit up the exhaust :roll:

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...quite strange how quickly you get used to extra power...


Spookily prophetic, my learned Mafia colleague. I swore WMI wasn't on my agenda but now, with this new crop of 300bhp-ish hot hatches out or coming soon, I might have to reassess that position. Can't be being tonked by a freakin' Honda Civic. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

John, I think you'd look hot in a string vest and a dodgy 'tache. Oh, you mean the gun thing...


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> quite strange how quickly you get used to extra power :?
> 
> John


Couldn't agree more john. Mine feels so slow now. I have to keep checking the liquid as I keep thinking I have a boost leak.


----------



## Mondo

Methinks you need a BT... :roll:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...quite strange how quickly you get used to extra power...
> 
> 
> 
> Spookily prophetic, my learned Mafia colleague. I swore WMI wasn't on my agenda but now, with this new crop of 300bhp-ish hot hatches out or coming soon, I might have to reassess that position. Can't be being tonked by a freakin' Honda Civic. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> John, I think you'd look hot in a string vest and a dodgy 'tache. Oh, you mean the gun thing...
Click to expand...

Have you been looking through my fb pics Mondo... :wink:

How are you getting on with the manifold, has Bill sorted the problems out yet? If so, I really need to start looking at these again [smiley=book2.gif]

John


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite strange how quickly you get used to extra power :?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more john. Mine feels so slow now. I have to keep checking the liquid as I keep thinking I have a boost leak.
Click to expand...

Mmmmm, after watching some of the cars go up the strip at the Inters, I am in a quandary of which route to take :? I thought my remap would keep me satisfied for longer, perhaps some cooler weather will pacify for a bit longer...

My liquid seems to be defaulted to the power gauge, once the oils warmed up :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Methinks you need a BT... :roll:


Methinks you want to be in a class of one... :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Have you been looking through my fb pics Mondo... :wink:


 



Duggy said:


> How are you getting on with the manifold, has Bill sorted the problems out yet? If so, I really need to start looking at these again [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> John


Not been paying any attention, bud. Mine seems fine, temps are contained (last time they were measured) so, for me, all seems fine. Clearance between the mani' and the turbo take-off is tighter than a whore's miniskirt but nothing some thin Zircotec material can't handle. Choices on a zorst mani' are somewhat limited I'm afraid. :?



Duggy said:


> Methinks you want to be in a class of one... :lol:


Technically I was already, but what are rules if not to be broken. 

TBH I will probably come down to the next RR day but doubt I'll run, unless I do actually change something significant. I've got a nice round number I'm chuffed to bits with, she's running sweetly and... I'm happy. 

Until a new freakin' Civic whups my ass. [smiley=bigcry.gif] http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... -pictures/


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Have you been looking through my fb pics Mondo... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you getting on with the manifold, has Bill sorted the problems out yet? If so, I really need to start looking at these again [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not been paying any attention, bud. Mine seems fine, temps are contained (last time they were measured) so, for me, all seems fine. Clearance between the mani' and the turbo take-off is tighter than a whore's miniskirt but nothing some thin Zircotec material can't handle. Choices on a zorst mani' are somewhat limited I'm afraid. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you want to be in a class of one... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically I was already, but what are rules if not to be broken.
> 
> TBH I will probably come down to the next RR day but doubt I'll run, unless I do actually change something significant. I've got a nice round number I'm chuffed to bits with, she's running sweetly and... I'm happy.
> 
> Until a new freakin' Civic whups my ass. [smiley=bigcry.gif] http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... -pictures/
Click to expand...

Is that the same as saying technically due to not being remapped I was the standard winner again :wink:

Very limited choice, which makes me wonder BT :?

If you don't run, then I will beat you by default and I will remind you very often... :twisted:

Civic, don't swear on here!

John


----------



## Mondo

:lol:


----------



## YT-TT

Crackle black painted my inlet manifold to match my charge pipe and throttle body..



















Very pleased with the results from the VHT paint, just some good prep, direct sunlight and a heat gun..


----------



## mstew

Nice results with the VHT, what prep did you do? I was just going to chuck mine in the dishwasher :lol:


----------



## YT-TT

Cheers, was pretty happy too..

I used Gunk to get rid of all the grease & crapola, then rubbed down any of the flaking & corroded bits, some thinners and then hit it up with 3 coats of VHT..

Job done!



mstew said:


> Nice results with the VHT, what prep did you do? I was just going to chuck mine in the dishwasher :lol:


----------



## mstew

Cheers, I've got to do the T-stat tomorrow so might as well do it then along with new injector seats and o-rings 8) got all the parts just sat here waiting!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Titan II said:


> Today I finally got around to doing a few small cosmetic mods


WOW...! Those are some cosmetic mods... Almost looks like a MkII TT! Respect, you some sort of expert panel beater?


----------



## YT-TT

The 'bay refresh happened on mine coz I needed to the the 'stat. I weighed up the job with the inlet in place and very quickly thought feck that, whipped the thing off and made the job far easier..



mstew said:


> Cheers, I've got to do the T-stat tomorrow so might as well do it then along with new injector seats and o-rings 8) got all the parts just sat here waiting!


----------



## Lollypop86

handed my car back into the bodyshop today......and got another i20!!!!!!! given them strict orders on what needs to be done and given them pictures

J
xx


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Changed thermostat for a neuspeed 82deg and housing - first and last one I ever do on a 1.8t engine again!


----------



## Volcom

Today I.........signed for my new wheels and got one out of the packaging. Bit of buffing new centre caps and fitting soon.


----------



## Lollypop86

oooo look very swish, what wheels have you got on at the moment?

I took a call from the bodyshop to say that she is ready for collection, but could I go tomorrow so that the workshop manager can talk me through what they have done......hmm

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

pr1nc3ss said:


> Changed thermostat for a neuspeed 82deg and housing - first and last one I ever do on a 1.8t engine again!


be interesting to see what your MPG does now. i changed from a 82deg back to standard and it increased by around 2mpg, and i felt it ran a lot better aswell. what was your reasoning behind running a low temp stat?


----------



## doverttowner

Fitted my new "bright Orange" dipstick tube. Went by the " how to" guide on here, well written and made it an easy 10 minute job.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

did some painting


----------



## mstew

Finally got my bloody locking wheel nuts off  tried the bash on a socket method which didn't work. So managed to borrow some counter clockwise tapered threaded ones which worked a treat 8) made my trident and took them off in no time.

Finally I can get my bloody snowflakes on!


----------



## Volcom

Lollypop86 said:


> oooo look very swish, what wheels have you got on at the moment?
> 
> I took a call from the bodyshop to say that she is ready for collection, but could I go tomorrow so that the workshop manager can talk me through what they have done......hmm
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks changed the photo in the last post for a better one. I had OEM went to Porsche twist 17"x7" they felt to small so are gone. Back to OEM for a week now these 19"x9" Bentley. The OEM will go back on in the winter.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Waited 2 hours for a recovery truck only to find out that I didn't have half a tank of fuel as the gauge indicated but in fact I had none! Faulty fuel gauge, what an arse!


----------



## Mondo

I would laugh but a few of us have been there. Twice, in my case... 

Don't rely on the fuel gauge. Put a small jerry can in the boot (full, of course...), brim the tank, reset the trip meter then drive it how you normally would until she splutters to a halt. Now you know how far a full tank will get you on a normal drive. Drive until you're close to that mark then fill up again and reset the trip meter. Repeat. 

I've not run out of juice since. Mind you, my fuel gauge does seem to be OK now, and has been for years. :?

(still wouldn't trust it, though)


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> I would laugh but a few of us have been there. Twice, in my case...
> 
> Don't rely on the fuel gauge. Put a small jerry can in the boot (full, of course...), brim the tank, reset the trip meter then drive it how you normally would until she splutters to a halt. Now you know how far a full tank will get you on a normal drive. Drive until you're close to that mark then fill up again and reset the trip meter. Repeat.
> 
> I've not run out of juice since. Mind you, my fuel gauge does seem to be OK now, and has been for years. :?
> 
> (still wouldn't trust it, though)


Aye. Was planning to do just that after taking to a couple of folk on Facebook. I have been asking around for mile a per full tank from folk. Can i ask what your getting please? Admittedly it ain't accurate because people drive differently and you might have a different He engine to my 180 but it gives me a rough figure.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Picked my car up from the TT Shop this morning - apparently the '***-***-***' sound I thought had developed accelerating from low-revs is normal and probably just the air in the induction system resonating in a new and interesting way since I fitted the BMC filter/Mondobox a while ago.

They did fix the rattling heat shield at the rear though, which has made a big difference from 2500rpm-up!

Great service as always!

Also, last night I weighed a set of spare 19" rep wheels I recently bought as I thought they seemed quite a bit heavier than the standard 18" RS4s I have on the car - roughly 23.5kg per wheel and tyre. Is this excessive? Anyone weighted their wheels and tyres before care to share their weights?


----------



## mstew

Just went to the garage and weight one of my snowflakes with the tyre, 18x8.5 and a 215/40/18 (pretty much new still) and it weighed 17.9kg

Just so happen to have a spare 225/40/18 tyre to go on my r32's and it weighs 8.1kg (about 3-4mm left) so a bit more if it had some more meat on it still.

For comparison I'll weigh my r32 reps with tyres to see what that comes out as, I could have done it today but it's been raining


----------



## Lollypop86

Volcom said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo look very swish, what wheels have you got on at the moment?
> 
> I took a call from the bodyshop to say that she is ready for collection, but could I go tomorrow so that the workshop manager can talk me through what they have done......hmm
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks changed the photo in the last post for a better one. I had OEM went to Porsche twist 17"x7" they felt to small so are gone. Back to OEM for a week now these 19"x9" Bentley. The OEM will go back on in the winter.
Click to expand...

ohhhh ok 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Today I got her back from the bodyshop lookin all sexy again.....no gaps! woohoo!!!!

Bodyshop man "have you got 10 minutes"
Me "yes why?"
Bodyshop man "I'll get them to wax it too"
Me "can I have the keys?"
Bodyshop man "Yes why is everything ok?"
Me "Yes but they can use my wax instead "

lol very happy she looks sexy again

J
xx


----------



## David C

Lollypop86 said:


> Today I got her back from the bodyshop lookin all sexy again.....no gaps! woohoo!!!!
> 
> Bodyshop man "have you got 10 minutes"
> Me "yes why?"
> Bodyshop man "I'll get them to wax it too"
> Me "can I have the keys?"
> Bodyshop man "Yes why is everything ok?"
> Me "Yes but they can use my wax instead "
> 
> lol very happy she looks sexy again
> 
> J
> xx


Who will be first to comment on freshly waxed tight gaps...?
8)


----------



## jhoneyman

Fitted my new Votex Alloys


----------



## Mondo

David C said:


> Who will be first to comment on freshly waxed tight gaps...?
> 8)


Er... you. 



jhoneyman said:


> Fitted my new Votex Alloys


They look shit. Sell them. To me. 

...stopped the squeak in the cabin. Knew what it was; the base of the driver's seat belt clip was rubbing against the base of the seat. Had a spare seatbelt pad thing so just slipped it over the clip and... no more squeak. 

This kinda thing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-pair-Black- ... 35d48b7113


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Fitted my stainless dome nuts


----------



## shaunhutchinson

David C said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got her back from the bodyshop lookin all sexy again.....no gaps! woohoo!!!!
> 
> Bodyshop man "have you got 10 minutes"
> Me "yes why?"
> Bodyshop man "I'll get them to wax it too"
> Me "can I have the keys?"
> Bodyshop man "Yes why is everything ok?"
> Me "Yes but they can use my wax instead "
> 
> lol very happy she looks sexy again
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Who will be first to comment on freshly waxed tight gaps...?
> 8)
Click to expand...

It's the tight gaps after a good grinding [with 2000 compound] that I hate. I just can't get my fingers in there to scoop the white residue away.


----------



## FRAX

Went for a long drive, 6 hours all round the Cairngorms National Park.
We only stopped for about 1/2 hour the rest of the time I was driving.
The car struggled to get air when we were high up in the hills mind you so did I - a lot of ear poping.
It was 24 DegC and that is in Scotland.
Car avaraged 32 mpg or so it said - not fast roads but lots and lots of corners


----------



## Abster

shaunhutchinson said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would laugh but a few of us have been there. Twice, in my case...
> 
> Don't rely on the fuel gauge. Put a small jerry can in the boot (full, of course...), brim the tank, reset the trip meter then drive it how you normally would until she splutters to a halt. Now you know how far a full tank will get you on a normal drive. Drive until you're close to that mark then fill up again and reset the trip meter. Repeat.
> 
> I've not run out of juice since. Mind you, my fuel gauge does seem to be OK now, and has been for years. :?
> 
> (still wouldn't trust it, though)
> 
> 
> 
> Aye. Was planning to do just that after taking to a couple of folk on Facebook. I have been asking around for mile a per full tank from folk. Can i ask what your getting please? Admittedly it ain't accurate because people drive differently and you might have a different He engine to my 180 but it gives me a rough figure.
Click to expand...

I hit the miles trip thing button once the petrol light comes on, I don't have the trip meter.... I've got 35 miles so far.... needless to say I was starting to worry as I knew once the petrol light comes on you could get 30 miles....

Keep meaning to get it sent of to be fix esp as the temp guage no longer works... time and money though....


----------



## Abster

I started a new job on Monday and it's taken 5 days until someone spoke to me about the car!

Turns out this person spotted me arriving Monday morning and took this long to approach me and speak "car" needless to say he knew far more about my car than I did! Gave me the details of his mechanic who is currently restoring one of his 4 cars a toyata mr2 mk1 (only remembered what car as mate had one years ago)

I have to say the TT is the only car I've owned where people have the urge to talk "car"


----------



## Mondo

shaunhutchinson said:


> ...Can i ask what your getting please? Admittedly it ain't accurate because people drive differently and you might have a different He engine to my 180 but it gives me a rough figure.


Might have a different engine? You could say that... :roll:

Started out as a 225 but now, an army of mods and a heavily depleted wallet later, puts out a solid 300bhp. Well, just over, but 300 at 1.4bar with more to come if 'required'. :wink: And I get... about 34mpg.  Some get a bit more, others get way less. It's down to the individual car/driver/driving style combo I'm afraid.

Get that jerry can and find out what yours'll give.


----------



## rcarlile23

Wheel selfie


----------



## Kyle18uk

Just two?! :lol:


----------



## rcarlile23

Had to do two trips as I couldn't fit them in lol


----------



## Kyle18uk

rcarlile23 said:


> Had to do two trips as I couldn't fit them in lol


Yeah I saw your thread on edition38, that's really annoying! Lol


----------



## thegasman

"martian" headlamp washers fixed...... fuse 33 replace and job done


----------



## Volcom

Today I got passed off as I could get the front grill off!


----------



## tonksy26

rcarlile23 said:


> Wheel selfie


Alfa wheels ? Nice but only come in small size don't they ?


----------



## asahartz

... realised my alarm siren wasn't working. Took it out, cut it open, found it was beyond repair and binned it. I'm handy with a soldering iron but there are limits!


----------



## Volcom

tonksy26 said:


> rcarlile23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel selfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfa wheels ? Nice but only come in small size don't they ?
Click to expand...

I've seen them in 20" in the past not cheap but I have seen them.


----------



## Kyle18uk




----------



## shaunhutchinson

Kyle18uk said:


>


Absolute madness :lol: Not my taste, but mega cool picture. *thumbs up*


----------



## rcarlile23

Certainly are Alfa wheels. 18x8 et41

Seen another set of wheels I want so these might be back up for sale to get the others


----------



## David C

rcarlile23 said:


> Certainly are Alfa wheels. 18x8 et41


5x110mm PCD from a 159/Brera.


----------



## rcarlile23

Yeah mate from a Brera. Apparently they are rather rare wheels.

Debating on getting a set of splits or getting g23 to make adapters up for me


----------



## asahartz

... made a temporary fix for my broken seat height adjuster.










I found a scrap chrome bolt from a kids bike in my garage. With a 1mm cutting disc I cut four grooves into the last 25mm of the thread, leaving a cross shape. Then I put it into a hole in a steel frame to hold it while I applied some heat to help me bend the bolt with a hammer.
I unbolted the outer seat rail from the floor so I could life it up a bit, then used a 3mm drill to sideways-drill a cross into the broken plastic shaft. Then tapped in the cross of the new "handle" using a hammer, and, wonderfully, it works! I can now drop my seat down to a sensible position instead of the max height where it was when I bought the car.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Thats a good temporary fix. Mine has the same issue, i just reach under the front with mole grips and pull the cable.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted a boot protector liner thingey:

















Should make a good base to screw a powered sub into. 

Oh, and £30 collected from my local stealer. As opposed to £38 + £10 delivery from a TT specialist. Sometimes the 'stealers' aren't the ones doing the stealing...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looks good


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> ...fitted a boot protector liner thingey:
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> Should make a good base to screw a powered sub into.
> 
> Oh, and £30 collected from my local stealer. As opposed to £38 + £10 delivery from a TT specialist. Sometimes the 'stealers' aren't the ones doing the stealing...


Hey I got one of those Nov 2012 - £25 off eBay!
Does help keep the boot carpet clean. I didn't cut mine to expose the tie-down loops, instead got an 1x1m anti-slip mat and cut it to shape with cut outs for the loop things. Nothing rolls around in the boot now. 
Great minds


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> ...fitted a boot protector liner thingey:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Should make a good base to screw a powered sub into.
> 
> Oh, and £30 collected from my local stealer. As opposed to £38 + £10 delivery from a TT specialist. Sometimes the 'stealers' aren't the ones doing the stealing...


Looks awesome Mondo. I need one of those. Every time I put my foot down I hear an almighty clatter as all the cleaning products and a jerry can slide around.

BTW. Where did you get your net from? I think that could solve a lot of my 'almighty clattering' problems too.


----------



## Mondo

eBay is (sometimes) your friend; Universal Cargo Net: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290859030127? ... 26_rdc%3D1

Not perfect, but for less than a tenner it's pretty good. Had to get a bit ingenious with fitting the bottom hooks but it's pretty good.

The bungee is why I cut out the holes, and is for larger items - like Mondo Jr.'s scooter.

Good thinking on the anti-slip mat, BSH. Not sure if we're thinking alike or just seldom differ... 



Now all you need is for Matt to stop preening under his bonnet and get that Junior GT kit to ya.


----------



## mullum

Mondo, I have a spare subwoofer enclosure and indeed a sub - should you be interested. I'm upgrading my setup to 2 smaller subs.


----------



## warrenstuart

Re-sealed the drive on Saturday, if only Autoglym products were to bead this well 



















I park the TT on it so sort of related... maybe! :lol:

Warren.


----------



## qs950

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Good thinking on the anti-slip mat, BSH. Not sure if we're thinking alike or just seldom differ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need is for Matt to stop preening under his bonnet and get that Junior GT kit to ya.


Anti-slip matt - £9.99 from Argos. Bargain I thought. And wider than the versions Halfrauds sell so your can cover it in one piece.

I'm sure once Matt's mitts land on the refub'd APs all will happen quickly enough. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Then there'll be enough 'stop' for all the 'go'. [smiley=klingon.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

warrenstuart said:


> Re-sealed the drive on Saturday, if only Autoglym products were to bead this well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I park the TT on it so sort of related... maybe! :lol:
> 
> Warren.


Wouldn't this make the driveway ridiculously slippery? I have visions of your car pulling into the drive and sliding into the your property!


----------



## warrenstuart

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Wouldn't this make the driveway ridiculously slippery? I have visions of your car pulling into the drive and sliding into the your property!


 :lol: no it wouldn't as it's got anti-slip mixed in with it but just the plain gloss without the anti=slip would be lethal i reckon, especially in the winter!

Warren.


----------



## mstew

Hydrophobic sealant, makes no difference to rubber


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Think i'm hydrophobic. haven't managed to have a shower in days. Oh well no more partying, think it is time to force myself to have a long soak.


----------



## cavaye

Just picked up an absolute bargain... Genuine V6 alloy in decent condition and tyre (on its last legs) for £40... Just 3 more to go!!!


----------



## alexi7

These came the other day, been waiting ages for the delivery. Just a quick paint job and on they go, 4 pot Brembo's discs pads and shields. They are massive.
Discs are great too.
Alex


----------



## Boruki

.. Received a set of LED lights from mullum, everything I could get off him for my roadster at a price lower than a single bulb I got for my Beamer once. Fitted all the smaller ones (boot, glovebox, interior, license plates) and they're beautiful and really do update the look on the car. Would highly recommend them to anyone! Cheers mullum!


----------



## mullum

Glad you like them  thanks for the plug


----------



## cavaye

Attempted to fix my broken SAI pipe.... Failed... It's too damn fiddly!! I will find a way to do this, although I'll probably end up ripping it out....

Anyways, whilst under the car I found a plug that was unplugged 








I ten found where it goes.. But does anyone know what this is for... I'm curious as to what has been unplugged for at least 8 months...


----------



## roddy

alexi7 said:


> View attachment 2
> These came the other day, been waiting ages for the delivery. Just a quick paint job and on they go, 4 pot Brembo's discs pads and shields. They are massive.
> Discs are great too.
> Alex


looking good mate


----------



## Volcom

Today I went for a drive on three wheels.










This is what happens when a spacer breaks when driving.


----------



## peter-ss

Oh dear!

I never have liked the idea of spacers myself.


----------



## Volcom

I've used adaptors and spacers many times but this was a first for me.


----------



## Skeee

cavaye said:


> Attempted to fix my broken SAI pipe.... Failed... It's too damn fiddly!! I will find a way to do this, although I'll probably end up ripping it out....
> 
> Anyways, whilst under the car I found a plug that was unplugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ten found where it goes.. But does anyone know what this is for... I'm curious as to what has been unplugged for at least 8 months...


 My guess is it's the Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor (G235)
*EDIT:- I guessed wrong, the EGT Sensor has three pins? *
Has it not been scanned all that time?


----------



## cavaye

Skeee said:


> My guess is it's the Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor (G235)
> 
> Has it not been scanned all that time?


I've tried to scan it using VCDS Lite but some of the modules won't work... So no proper scan has been run on the car in my ownership... I'll have to see if I can run a proper scan on it to see if anything is going on I should know about...

If it is just the exhaust gas temp sensor I'm hoping that isn't too big an issue... I haven't had a proper drive in the car since I've refitted this so maybe over the weekend I might notice a difference... Who knows!!!

Cheers Skeee!


----------



## Volcom

Got this in the post today.


----------



## NickG

Skeee said:


> cavaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted to fix my broken SAI pipe.... Failed... It's too damn fiddly!! I will find a way to do this, although I'll probably end up ripping it out....
> 
> Anyways, whilst under the car I found a plug that was unplugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ten found where it goes.. But does anyone know what this is for... I'm curious as to what has been unplugged for at least 8 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is it's the Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor (G235)
> 
> Has it not been scanned all that time?
Click to expand...

I think its the power steering pump sensor? Would have thought it would bring up a fault if unplugged though!!


----------



## Grahamstt

NickG said:


> I think its the power steering pump sensor? Would have thought it would bring up a fault if unplugged though!!


Correct



Volcom said:


> Today I went for a drive on three wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a spacer breaks when driving.


Thats why they're banned in motorsport unless they are bolt through


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Volcom said:


> Today I went for a drive on three wheels. This is what happens when a spacer breaks when driving.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sh**... feel like I need to check mine now!


----------



## J3SHF

Only this morning I tee'd up our tooling engineer to make me a set of spacers, now I'm doubting if I should. Is machined billet aluminium safe to use for spacers or are they generally made from another material.


----------



## roddy

J3SHF said:


> Only this morning I tee'd up our tooling engineer to make me a set of spacers, now I'm doubting if I should. Is machined billet aluminium safe to use for spacers or are they generally made from another material.


mine are alloy, bolt on type, most exp I could find [smiley=bomb.gif] , been on for 2 years now,, no prob,,,,,,, except some fkn tyre monkey tightening too tight and striped the thread on one bolt hole,, but hold good


----------



## J3SHF

To be honest I would buy the extended bolts first and machine the spacers to fit.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Only this morning I tee'd up our tooling engineer to make me a set of spacers, now I'm doubting if I should. Is machined billet aluminium safe to use for spacers or are they generally made from another material.


Dunno Jez... I just bought these sweet TPI high heels for my shoes


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Okay, have read the blurb on the TPI site. Apparently mine are made of MAGNESIUM ALLOY... Thought they were light. Looks like I need to avoid crashes or I'll go up in a ball of flames. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Grahamstt

Buy the hubcentric bolt through type if you're concerned.

The ones that bolt to the hub and then the wheel bolts go into threaded holes as in adapters are relying on the strength and quality of the spacer to hold the weight of the car under load


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Grahamstt said:


> Buy the hubcentric bolt through type if you're concerned.
> 
> The ones that bolt to the hub and then the wheel bolts go into threaded holes as in adapters are relying on the strength and quality of the spacer to hold the weight of the car under load


Agreed Grahamstt!

The TPI's are bolt through Jez  The bolts look well sexy too.


----------



## J3SHF

Without appearing thick, what other type is there . I've looked at the TPI's and there nothing my tooling chap couldn't replicate on his machines lol


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Without appearing thick, what other type is there . I've looked at the TPI's and there nothing my tooling chap couldn't replicate on his machines lol


Good question! You know what J3SHF 3PO... I'm not sure I bought mine under high recommendation. I griped about the price initially but figured that if it was something to do with the hub I need to be careful and get a quality set to avoid accidents and breakages.

EDIT: Have just seen these in aluminium: http://www.gtt.uk.com/acatalog/BRAKES__ ... S.html#a78


----------



## Volcom

It was me that had the wheel fall off and yet I would still fit spacers again. I've had them on cars for years. I think it was just one of them things with these. They are made by a very good company here in the UK and cost over £250 a pair.

However the only thing Ive said to the company that made them is "why was the spacer so thin at the place the bolt went through? That's shocking"

These are spacer/adaptors and therefore not just bolt through. I would always say if in doubt go check and get a pro to check your work. Just to be safe.


----------



## cavaye

Grahamstt said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its the power steering pump sensor? Would have thought it would bring up a fault if unplugged though!!
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
Click to expand...

Cheers guys!!!

Yesterday I....... Received my legal pressed plates and prepped then ready to go on the car... Also coincidentally received my V5 and new tax disk back so can put them on today...










I know there is lots of talk about the legality of these but I took a picture of these in the pitch black with my flash on and you can see that it's very reflective... Hopefully this is good enough... I may get a cheap pair of acrylic plates just incase...


----------



## Hibbsy

Four new tyres fitted at my local dealer!


----------



## Grahamstt

Bit more info about spacers in this link.
http://www.venommotorsport.com/fk-wheel-spacers.php

I bought a set of FK bolt on spacers as I thought it would be better for removing and replacing wheels without the faffing of lining up spacers as well as the wheel, and as previously mentioned I never had any problems either, but as I intended to compete and do track days in the car I got some wheels with the correct et


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> eBay is (sometimes) your friend; Universal Cargo Net: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290859030127? ... 26_rdc%3D1
> 
> Not perfect, but for less than a tenner it's pretty good. Had to get a bit ingenious with fitting the bottom hooks but it's pretty good.
> 
> The bungee is why I cut out the holes, and is for larger items - like Mondo Jr.'s scooter.
> 
> Good thinking on the anti-slip mat, BSH. Not sure if we're thinking alike or just seldom differ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need is for Matt to stop preening under his bonnet and get that Junior GT kit to ya.


Not only are the liners cheaper at the stealers but the suspension end caps are too: £1.30 a cap vs £5.86 (+ £9.81 postage) on eBay


----------



## Mondo

OEM strut tops? 

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

You need these:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> OEM strut tops?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> You need these:


Very jealous of those my friend 8)

John


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> OEM strut tops?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> You need these:


They look very expensive, are they heavy?

I keep seeing loads of metal caps but presume that they are all quite heavy. I know the TT isn't the lightest car in the world but...


----------



## Volcom

....fitted the auto light conversion to my Mk1 today. Very happy as the normal switch had bust so I thought why not.


----------



## DazWaite

Fitted new front and rear wheel bearings, droplinks,discs and pads, front bottom ball joints, and changed oil and filter...oh and a new sump plug....

Tomorrow will be new xenon bulbs 6000k, new plugs..then wheel alignment.

Daz


----------



## Mondo

shaunhutchinson said:


> They look very expensive, are they heavy?...


Yes, and no, in that order. But the biggest problem is that I don't think they make them any more. :?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look very expensive, are they heavy?...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no, in that order. But the biggest problem is that I don't think they make them any more. :?
Click to expand...

Well, that made me feel better about my crappy OEM strut caps - LOL :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

shaunhutchinson said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look very expensive, are they heavy?...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no, in that order. But the biggest problem is that I don't think they make them any more. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that made me feel better about my crappy OEM strut caps - LOL :lol:
Click to expand...

Go for these mate, not very expensive and very light !



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-SEAT- ... 232aabf09c


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Go for these mate, not very expensive and very light !



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-SEAT- ... 232aabf09c[/quote]

... and not too pricey too. I'll put these in my watch list. looks like a likely purchase after my instrument panel refurbishment and forge adjustable tie rods


----------



## roddy

judging by the hight of your car ( in the photo ) i wouldnt think that you need adj tie bars


----------



## shaunhutchinson

roddy said:


> judging by the hight of your car ( in the photo ) i wouldn't think that you need adj tie bars


Not really impressed by the cambre. just want to straighten the wheels. It's not critical. I just want to get it done before I get the 4 wheel alignment done so I don't have to get it aligned twice.


----------



## markymark1

Finally got round to changing the thermostat, flushing the system out and changing the clips on the turbo pipes.
not the quickest of jobs to do and you have to have the hands of contortionist, but patience wins over.
At last it's reaching temperature and sounding sweet  
I removed the alarm siren a few weeks back and I'm pleased to say the battery is now holding charge and no starting problems even after sitting in the garage for a couple of weeks, before that it used to die within 3 days!!
The dashboard is now behaving itself after having a rebuild so things are finally on the up....next stop is the paint shop to get the roof sprayed,
Thanks for all the advice from everyone on the forum [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hibbsy

Car serviced at JBS. After tyres on Saturday I'm hoping that's all the maintenance for a few months!!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Caught an old school TT without a spoiler around the garage!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Damn thats sexy...but the spoiler is too important to delete


----------



## J3SHF

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Damn thats sexy...but the spoiler is too important to delete


I thought original 180's didn't come with a spoiler as standard.


----------



## spaceplace

No models had spoilers or esp to begin with, it's was a safety recall


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thats sexy...but the spoiler is too important to delete
> 
> 
> 
> I thought original 180's didn't come with a spoiler as standard.
Click to expand...

Yep... this is an original. Apparently the history of this car includes a bout with the motoring show top gear and presenters.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Today i purchased some more engine bay bling..... porsche caps


----------



## roddy

today finally got a liquid installed,,, courtesy V6RUL ( steve ) , thanks mate,, btw , u car is looking good with the 9" rear,,, fair turned a few heads in ABZ this eve.......


----------



## kur2y

Spent £43 on a crappy piece of plastic breather pipe from the stealer

I also posted on here for the first time!!!!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> eBay is (sometimes) your friend; Universal Cargo Net: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290859030127? ... 26_rdc=1. Not perfect, but for less than a tenner it's pretty good. Had to get a bit ingenious with fitting the bottom hooks but it's pretty good.


Hi Mondo

Can I please ask how you attached your utility net thingy to your boot. I was going to start blasting screws into everything but then I remembered that you seemed to make a nice job of it. Plus I remember that you had to be quite crafty with the bottom set of hooks. If you could divulge your secrets that would be awesome. Pic would be a massive bonus too. Thanks in advance, SHAUN

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Dear sir,

I am writing in response to your request for information regarding the fitment of a universal cargo net in the rear storage compartment of a Mk1 Audi TT.

Please find below detailed instructions re: the above.

Regards,

Angry Bird (née Fat Bird)

It was a bit of a bugger. Top loops were easy enough, going round the rear seat back latches. The bottom I pulled tight in around the boot mat and, while holding in place, screwed down the boot mat to keep it in place. Was made even harder thanks to the new boot liner as I had to pass it through the cut outs I'd made for the anchor points.

Will try for a few close ups this weekend as I'm off to the flicks tonight. POTA2, in 2D.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Had a little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Ive been reading up [smiley=book2.gif] and with how poorly my TT appears to be from talking with forum members and friends [smiley=gossip.gif] it looks like ill be spending serious time and probably money [smiley=smash.gif] to get her right again.

Any way the reason for the little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] is that the Mrs pointed out that i should sell her how she is, and just buy another car :!: and in a way it kinda makes sense......but i dont wanna sell her and give up on her [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] , i wanna nurse her back to stronger than she's ever been before! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Had a little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Ive been reading up [smiley=book2.gif] and with how poorly my TT appears to be from talking with forum members and friends [smiley=gossip.gif] it looks like ill be spending serious time and probably money [smiley=smash.gif] to get her right again.
> 
> Any way the reason for the little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] is that *the Mrs pointed out that i should sell her how she is, and just buy another car* :!: and in a way it kinda makes sense......but i dont wanna sell her and give up on her [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] , i wanna nurse her back to stronger than she's ever been before! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


You have a very understanding wife there dude - it'd be a shame to sell her to buy a second car, but if she insists the car comes first then she's gotta go.

Can I start the bidding at £50... [smiley=smash.gif]
(You might think this low, but this is on a 'sold as seen' basis, without any health checks or pre-delivery inspection. I hope she's not let herself go over the years?!? Anything else you can tell us about her? Blonde? Brunette? Tall/short?!?)

Oh, and I hope the TT's an easy fix too :wink:


----------



## J3SHF

Today after a week of waiting, I'm finally going to pick up my new to me Audi TT [smiley=dude.gif] Thread to follow though progress might be slow as I've been told to get the house finished first :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Ive been reading up [smiley=book2.gif] and with how poorly my TT appears to be from talking with forum members and friends [smiley=gossip.gif] it looks like ill be spending serious time and probably money [smiley=smash.gif] to get her right again.
> 
> Any way the reason for the little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] is that *the Mrs pointed out that i should sell her how she is, and just buy another car* :!: and in a way it kinda makes sense......but i dont wanna sell her and give up on her [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] , i wanna nurse her back to stronger than she's ever been before! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very understanding wife there dude - it'd be a shame to sell her to buy a second car, but if she insists the car comes first then she's gotta go.
> 
> Can I start the bidding at £50... [smiley=smash.gif]
> (You might think this low, but this is on a 'sold as seen' basis, without any health checks or pre-delivery inspection. I hope she's not let herself go over the years?!? Anything else you can tell us about her? Blonde? Brunette? Tall/short?!?)
> 
> Oh, and I hope the TT's an easy fix too :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll up that bid to £50.04 LOL

Sorry to hear about your problems fixitagaintomoz. I empathise. I keep having passenger side problems with my hub. The hub nut keep coming undone. [smiley=bigcry.gif] and on top of that I have masses of faults:

- bank 1 camshaft p0011
- air mass metre 9102
- engine speed sender p0321
- bank1 system to lean
- turbocharger fault p1297
- Osf Lower arm rear bush is demoding and splitting
- Osf cv boot split
- Front left and rear right tyres down to 3mm

Anyway. Enough of my problems. Why don't you sell it and get another TT in better condition?

SHAUN


----------



## J3SHF

You gotta get it in for a proper reading of the codes Shaun by someone that can translate them into probable causes. I wonder if the Turbo charger error could simply be a vacuum leak from a hose?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> You gotta get it in for a proper reading of the codes Shaun by someone that can translate them into probable causes. I wonder if the Turbo charger error could simply be a vacuum leak from a hose?


I did suggest that a hose refit could solve two of the problems on Fartbook last night, and I quote:

"Think I need a new air mass meter, engine speed sender, silicon hose replacement to possibly sort out any leaks that might be causing the turbo charger and bank1 system to lean faults to start with..." [smiley=book2.gif]

You probably missed that one because you were too busy chatting up Jono.  :roll:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

shaunhutchinson said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Ive been reading up [smiley=book2.gif] and with how poorly my TT appears to be from talking with forum members and friends [smiley=gossip.gif] it looks like ill be spending serious time and probably money [smiley=smash.gif] to get her right again.
> 
> Any way the reason for the little cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] is that *the Mrs pointed out that i should sell her how she is, and just buy another car* :!: and in a way it kinda makes sense......but i dont wanna sell her and give up on her [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] , i wanna nurse her back to stronger than she's ever been before! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very understanding wife there dude - it'd be a shame to sell her to buy a second car, but if she insists the car comes first then she's gotta go.
> 
> Can I start the bidding at £50... [smiley=smash.gif]
> (You might think this low, but this is on a 'sold as seen' basis, without any health checks or pre-delivery inspection. I hope she's not let herself go over the years?!? Anything else you can tell us about her? Blonde? Brunette? Tall/short?!?)
> 
> Oh, and I hope the TT's an easy fix too :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll up that bid to £50.04 LOL
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems fixitagaintomoz. I empathise. I keep having passenger side problems with my hub. The hub nut keep coming undone. [smiley=bigcry.gif] and on top of that I have masses of faults:
> 
> - bank 1 camshaft p0011
> - air mass metre 9102
> - engine speed sender p0321
> - bank1 system to lean
> - turbocharger fault p1297
> - Osf Lower arm rear bush is demoding and splitting
> - Osf cv boot split
> - Front left and rear right tyres down to 3mm
> 
> Anyway. Enough of my problems. Why don't you sell it and get another TT in better condition?
> 
> SHAUN
Click to expand...

The only thing stopping me.doing just that is ive done a lot of work on her, and spent a fair amount getting her how i want her. A lot of it could be moved between cars, so it is still an option im considering. Also the missus is 25, brunette, and hates cars lol


----------



## J3SHF

[/quote]

The only thing stopping me.doing just that is ive done a lot of work on her, and spent a fair amount getting her how i want her. A lot of it could be moved between cars, so it is still an option im considering. Also the missus is 25, brunette, and hates cars lol[/quote]

Can you not keep the TT and buy a cheap runaround ie £500 whilst you sort out the TT, would be a real shame to get rid with the work you've put into it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

fixitagaintomoz said:


> ... the missus is 25, brunette, and hates cars lol


Hummm... sorry dude - not the model I'm looking for. But good luck trading her in.

Maybe swopping the parts over is a good idea? Fairly sure I've seen projects were despite some work the big ends keep knocking, though others where the funbags have been successfully replaced. Keep us abreast of developments...


----------



## hey3688

Got my TT back from the body shop today after being repaired after the little bump on the Saturday drive on EventTT 14
where a fellow member reversed into me
After a new O/S wing, headlight and bumper respray it is looking good again
I must say they did a pretty good job
















At least i have not been slumming it for the last 10 days Merc E class courtesy car


----------



## J3SHF

Today I finally picked up my TT, pics and post to follow :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Today I finally picked up my TT, pics and post to follow :mrgreen:


WELCOME TO THE TT CLUB!

May all your TT hopes & dreams come true.


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally picked up my TT, pics and post to follow :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE TT CLUB!
> 
> May all your TT hopes & dreams come true.
Click to expand...

Cheers Shaun, they do drive well, loving the 4WD feel too, reminds me of my Old Integrale Evo only much better built :mrgreen:

Confirmed it needs a new temp sensor but other than that it drove really nice on the way home, and enough power from the 180 though I think the remap will come in the next few months.

Cotton buds, toothbrushes, cleaning cloths and white spirit at the ready, can't stand dirty door jams, engine bay, wheel refurb wa ha ha ha


----------



## blythe92

Got my alloys powder coated gloss black


----------



## shaunhutchinson

blythe92 said:


> Got my alloys powder coated gloss black


Nice wheels Blythe29. Always liked the OEM 18 inch wheels in new colours. Works well


----------



## joeplease

finally fitted this, absolute pita to get it fitted and sits a bit too high but at least its in


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Box of new toys, er, tools turned up today. 

Going to have fun trying to think of things to do with these... [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

We just picked up this line of product and I bought these two items

as finally someone has made this one item [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

http://www.mcarbonparts.com/produs/audi-tt-mk1-engine-dress-up

and I bought this one SWEET..........

http://www.mcarbonparts.com/produs/audi-tt-mk1-steps

I can not wait to get them..............

Let me know what you think...??????????????


----------



## mullum

Over $1000 dollars there, that's a carbon fetish ! You know I sold the double din :-/ I just know I'm going to regret that !


----------



## Lollypop86

Yesterday I......had her in the garage for both lambda sensors to be replaced.....

....got to the garage for 10am.....10.20am "Jess it looks like one of the guys sent them back so I'll get them redelivered ASAP"

waiting waiting waiting......and then I fired up their BBQ while on of the lads went to get the meat......so free replacement lambda sensors and a BBQ.....and a top up to my tan  lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> Yesterday I......had her in the garage for both lambda sensors to be replaced.....
> 
> ....got to the garage for 10am.....10.20am "Jess it looks like one of the guys sent them back so I'll get them redelivered ASAP"
> 
> waiting waiting waiting......and then I fired up their BBQ while on of the lads went to get the meat......so free replacement lambda sensors and a BBQ.....and a top up to my tan  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Cool... I just love the word Lambda... Sounds like a latin dance... or a far eastern dish.


----------



## warrenstuart

shaunhutchinson said:


> Cool... I just love the word Lambda... Sounds like a latin dance... or a far eastern dish.


The Lambada [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Warren.


----------



## warrenstuart

Just had a session with the Liquid Leather, car smells amazing now 



















Warren.


----------



## Trouble4

mullum said:


> Over $1000 dollars there, that's a carbon fetish ! You know I sold the double din :-/ I just know I'm going to regret that !


 Yes you are....... could not hold out for me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Really wanted that ...........

We will be selling that comes out of Romania ...... Selling each for $439.00 shipping is only $40.00 $479.00

So total for both pieces Right at $929.00 shipped...........   8)

The Power of WhanAB......... 8) NOW all in USD.


----------



## Grae

Today I -

Reinstalled Kenwood BT92SD - but this time the flap closes over it. Result.

Removed door cards and gave the window motor and cables some lube.

Reaffixed front number plate which had fallen off in the heat...

and had a quick look at how I'm going to fit my new boost gauge. But thats for tomorrow.

Not exactly the most difficult jobs, but all needed to be done.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

warrenstuart said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool... I just love the word Lambda... Sounds like a latin dance... or a far eastern dish.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lambada [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Warren.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomm

warrenstuart said:


> Just had a session with the Liquid Leather, car smells amazing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


Rate it then Warren?

I've been using this Gliptone stuff, and I am not hugely impressed to be honest.


----------



## mullum

Liquid Leather is made by Gliptone.


----------



## tommatt90

I use that stuff, I think it's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnewson

warrenstuart said:


> Just had a session with the Liquid Leather, car smells amazing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


Jesus, those seats look like they've never been sat in!

tnewson


----------



## Skid Mark

warrenstuart said:


> Just had a session with the Liquid Leather, car smells amazing now
> 
> Warren.


Had a go at mine yesterday, they haven't come up as clean as yours ideally I'd like to take the seats out to have another go at them, it's no fun clambering around inside a TT on a baking got day like yesterday 

They do smell nice though


----------



## Tomm

Oh right, well mine with the same stuff haven't come out anywhere near as nice!


----------



## Trouble4

tommatt90 said:


> I use that stuff, I think it's great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 just do not let it sit on the leather to long at all..........


----------



## Jenny H

Did mine today with Mer leather conditioner. Cleaned it first with stuff that came with my leather sofa. Looks really nice.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Jenny H said:


> Did mine today with Mer leather conditioner. Cleaned it first with stuff that came with my leather sofa. Looks really nice.


I think we must have the best leather conversations over in the Mk1 section to pull you in  Nice seats. Wonder if they will fit in a Mk1 

Today I bought a 17mm and 19mm socket along with a socket wrench to tighten my hub nut. Not as interesting but hey this is what i have done. However, to join in with the conversation I have used MEGUIAR'S leather cleaner in the past. It is good. My car went from neglected junk yard seats to half decent used seats with it. Pics of the before and after below. Just use upholstery cleaner for the suede. Used vanish moose on the carpets, the vanish moose is excellent with a soft scrubbing brush.









[Before]









[After]


----------



## Jenny H

shaunhutchinson said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did mine today with Mer leather conditioner. Cleaned it first with stuff that came with my leather sofa. Looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we must have the best leather conversations over in the Mk1 section to pull you in  Nice seats. Wonder if they will fit in a Mk1
Click to expand...

I used to have a MK1 and still love them


----------



## J3SHF

Well if we're talking about leather I'll join in.

Not had much time to do anything to my TT yet however I did have some Meguirs leather cleaner so thought I'd give the drivers seat a good pasting.

Here's half of the front two panels cleaned, once I done the whole lot I'll go over it all again with clean cloths because I have OCD :mrgreen:

Mucky sods that have probably never cleaned it, smells nice now too


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Jenny H said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did mine today with Mer leather conditioner. Cleaned it first with stuff that came with my leather sofa. Looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we must have the best leather conversations over in the Mk1 section to pull you in  Nice seats. Wonder if they will fit in a Mk1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have a MK1 and still love them
Click to expand...

Mk 2 is nice, the TTRS is very cool. But I prefer the classic TT, tis truer to the original iconic Bauhaus design philosophies of simplicity and individuality of the artist in the manufacturing environment.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Well if we're talking about leather I'll join in.
> 
> Not had much time to do anything to my TT yet however I did have some Meguirs leather cleaner so thought I'd give the drivers seat a good pasting.
> 
> Here's half of the front two panels cleaned, once I done the whole lot I'll go over it all again with clean cloths because I have OCD :mrgreen:
> 
> Mucky sods that have probably never cleaned it, smells nice now too


Works well on beige. Good example on the top two panels.


----------



## Pugwash69

I primed and sprayed a scale model of my bike in Ford Olympic Blue. If only the real one was so simple! I also rubber the full size front mudguard down ready to do the same.


----------



## roddy

thats made me decide to give it a go !!!!!


----------



## warrenstuart

Tomm said:


> Rate it then Warren?
> 
> I've been using this Gliptone stuff, and I am not hugely impressed to be honest.


Yes i do rate it but you have to take your time and follow the instructions to a tee then you'll get the results.
I think a lot of people have a quick go with just an hour to spare and then say the product is rubbish, especially if the seats have never been done before.

Their dye products are good too for bolster scuffs etc, colour match is great.

Warren.


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

fitted a V6 exhaust trim then drilled a hole in headlamp washer line fitting a Cupra R splitter, guess my Thursday will be bumper removal day.


----------



## philgibQS

Quick detail of the car with Madcow Ultra violet, gloss is incredible and only £6 for 500ml

Also reinstalled the wak box after removing a cone, car feels far more responsive lower down now!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

FraggleMeTimbers said:


> fitted a V6 exhaust trim then drilled a hole in headlamp washer line fitting a Cupra R splitter, guess my Thursday will be bumper removal day.


My line is coming off if you need it rather than patching yours up?


----------



## ttpos

Had a shoot out Vorsprung durch Technik


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

fixitagaintomoz said:


> FraggleMeTimbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted a V6 exhaust trim then drilled a hole in headlamp washer line fitting a Cupra R splitter, guess my Thursday will be bumper removal day.
> 
> 
> 
> My line is coming off if you need it rather than patching yours up?
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'll whip it off and take a looksee how bad it is and let you know
Thanks.


----------



## J3SHF

Today I cleaned both my door jams, cleaned out one side of inner front wing section and removed many leaves, bugs and an acorn.

Oh and I removed the drivers side rear under tray as it was liberating itself from the car hanging by the front two bolts :mrgreen: need to get some 10mm bolts to reattach it now.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Today I checked my tyre pressures, nothing else to do to her. :lol: :lol:  ... What a machine. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Skid Mark

Replaced my wiper blades... Hardly exciting stuff :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark

warrenstuart said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rate it then Warren?
> 
> I've been using this Gliptone stuff, and I am not hugely impressed to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i do rate it but you have to take your time and follow the instructions to a tee then you'll get the results.
> I think a lot of people have a quick go with just an hour to spare and then say the product is rubbish, especially if the seats have never been done before.
> 
> Their dye products are good too for bolster scuffs etc, colour match is great.
> 
> Warren.
Click to expand...

That about sums my effort up, should have left it for a slightly cooler day or moved the car into the shade


----------



## Volcom

Not today but I've not updated this for a bit. Fitted my new MK2 flat bottom wheel. Wow everyone that sees the wheel they all say how nice the inside of the car looks and howmuch it has changes since its gone in.


----------



## J3SHF

Volcom said:


> Not today but I've not updated this for a bit. Fitted my new MK2 flat bottom wheel. Wow everyone sees and they all say how nice the side of the car look and changes since its gone in.


Looks really smart, just the right mix of Oem+


----------



## Volcom

Thank you I love it as its not to over the top.


----------



## Trig

Put some LED interior lights in 
Did the two in the boot, the cabin ones, the glovebox one wasnt working with the bulb so thought the bulbs had blown, however LED doesnt work either so thinking fuse/wiring.
Just got the other two to do then thats done.

Oh, and I put some air in the tyres and water in the washer bottle..


----------



## mullum

The glovebox light only works when the lights (headlights/sidelights) are turned on.


----------



## mstew

Had a nice little play with an Audison bit ten  a little black magic box indeed!


----------



## mullum

Did you manage to improve the stereo field in the drivers position ? Or get an improved frequency response from your speakers ?
I don't suppose anyone happens to have a real time analyser I could borrow ?


----------



## Spandex

mullum said:


> I don't suppose anyone happens to have a real time analyser I could borrow ?


If only you knew a sound engineer...


----------



## GreekTT

Today I returned to the TT forum after 4 years!!!


----------



## Trig

mullum said:


> The glovebox light only works when the lights (headlights/sidelights) are turned on.


Ahh that kinda makes sense I guess....


----------



## mullum

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone happens to have a real time analyser I could borrow ?
> 
> 
> 
> If only you knew a sound engineer...
Click to expand...

:lol: I'm more on the side of music production, than audio engineering.

Just something I've not really had to get my head around too much in the past - the area of room acoustics is an entire field of expertise in itself.

I was thinking, just connect a microphone to a laptop via a sound card and get stuck in. Although it would just be "learning on the job" as I've no experience of trying to compensate for frequency response in any environment really - never mind a car.










The Bit Tune kit I posted a video of (used to get the most out of a sound processor ie the Bit Ten) costs around £1000 I believe and might be a dealer only product. So it's either pay a dealer to "tune" the system or "have a go" by improvising :lol:


----------



## debbie-white

Had a nightmare. Dashboard not working. Car overheated without knowledge and pissed out water everywhere :-( not good


----------



## thegasman

debbie-white said:


> Had a nightmare. Dashboard not working. Car overheated without knowledge and pissed out water everywhere :-( not good


Proper nightmare.......


----------



## spaceplace

Not today bit went to a air cooled show on Sunday












































Picked up one of these in new condition for £30


----------



## BaueruTc

Put the car in for he MOT, Passed with flying colours!

Two advisories rear brake pipes slightly corroded and a small chip on windscreen.


----------



## mullum

I got the brake pipes advisory last year, and next test is Monday  
Does an advisory HAVE to be addressed by the next mot ?


----------



## spaceplace

mullum said:


> I got the brake pipes advisory last year, and next test is Monday
> Does an advisory HAVE to be addressed by the next mot ?


No


----------



## merlin c

Booked my baby in on 27th Aug at Midland VW for:-

temp exhaust sensor fitting to turbo, 
boost smoke test and replace as necessary damaged hoses, 
powdercoated rocker cover fitted,
sump off and oil pick up etc inspected,
defcons fitted,
dog bone new rubbers fitted,
full test of O2/lambda/maf set up and replace as necessary,

Then she will be ready for stage 1 remap in a few months


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Waited in nearly all day for my Bilstein B4 front & rear shocks to arrive from Demon Tweeks but nothing. Phone them up and they tell me that there is a 8 day lead time. I'm just feeling a bit mad right now because I paid for express 24hr delivery.

They better give me a refund on the postage at least.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## J3SHF

Can you not get them from somewhere else quicker and cancel your order?


----------



## J3SHF

So today I had the coolant temperature sensor replaced and also had the dipstick tube replaced that I er broke whilst cleaning it :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Can you not get them from somewhere else quicker and cancel your order?


They were going cheap Jez... 285 for the full set so I'll just wait. The fronts alone normally cost £124 per strut. Demon tweeks was the cheapest on line for the B4 OE shocks:

Bilstein B4 Gas Shock Absorber Audi TT Coupe Mk1 2003 1.8 Turbo [180] Rear
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... ber-rear-2

Bilstein B4 Gas Shock Absorber Audi TT Coupe Mk1 2003 1.8 Turbo [180] Front
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... rber-front


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not get them from somewhere else quicker and cancel your order?
> 
> 
> 
> They were going cheap Jez... 285 for the full set so I'll just wait. The fronts alone normally cost £124 per strut. Demon tweeks was the cheapest on line for the B4 OE shocks:
> 
> Bilstein B4 Gas Shock Absorber Audi TT Coupe Mk1 2003 1.8 Turbo [180] Rear
> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... ber-rear-2
> 
> Bilstein B4 Gas Shock Absorber Audi TT Coupe Mk1 2003 1.8 Turbo [180] Front
> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... rber-front
Click to expand...

You'll have to check but a quick check on GSF shows Bilstein shock at £74 and they deliver next day too, you can ask I use a GSF code to get a further discount off the price when spending over a certain amount. Have a look

http://www.gsfcarparts.com/parts/steeri ... k-absorber


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> You'll have to check but a quick check on GSF shows Bilstein shock at £74 and they deliver next day too, you can ask I use a GSF code to get a further discount off the price when spending over a certain amount. Have a look
> 
> http://www.gsfcarparts.com/parts/steeri ... k-absorber


You know what J, I'm not sure. They have different part numbers, and the GSF is missing a set of top lugs but they both have gas assistance. The GSF drop-link lug looks weaker on the GSF with a gap on the inside.

-----









GSF Bilstein quality: 455VG0870

-----









Bilstein branded: 22-145550

-----

Maybe the GSF image is just for illustration purposes. Maybe the word Bilstein quality is significant. Does it mean comparative or actual brand. Maybe it is an old model of the same strut. Oh I don't know. I haven't got the best deal on the internet. Meh, with a bit more time and the link you gave me I could have done maybe. I just have so little time at the moment that I'm just happy to get the second cheapest then - LOL! 

Edit: on their eBay page they don't mention Bilstein. just call it an audi replacement: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Front-Shock-Stru ... 461e5a3078

I will keep this link though, maybe even talk to them after I have finished my paper for the sake of curiosity. Cheers for the heads up anyway


----------



## Duggy

Returned yesterday from a highly relaxing holiday 8)

Picked up the TT from Ace Auto Cosmetics (I'll do a review later) who had performed an excellent job on a couple of bits of bodywork that needed attention (one that was there when I bought the car, one of my own doing  )

Parked her up on the drive and came out this morning to find the drivers window had dropped and the interior was soaked 

Not a happy bunny at the moment, I've stuffed it full of waffle drying towels and sat here waiting for it to brighten up a tad :?

John


----------



## Mondo

Bummer, Duggy. Hope she dries out nicely for ya.

...pulled the car out of the garage this morning far enough to shut the door behind me and, before I jumped out, the DIS flashed up the Big Red Temperature warning. Fook!  Engine off, popped the bonnet - and no coolant.  Couldn't see a leak, so topped up. Checked the oil while I was there - and no oil.   Topped that up too, then started her up again... and all's well again.

Note to self; check both oil and coolant more regularly.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bummer, Duggy. Hope she dries out nicely for ya.
> 
> ...pulled the car out of the garage this morning far enough to shut the door behind me and, before I jumped out, the DIS flashed up the Big Red Temperature warning. Fook!  Engine off, popped the bonnet - and no coolant.  Couldn't see a leak, so topped up. Checked the oil while I was there - and no oil.   Topped that up too, then started her up again... and all's well again.
> 
> Note to self; check both oil and coolant more regularly.


No coolant and no oil 

Got to be some reason behind that my friend :?

Drying nicely now, thanks

So much to do before AITP :roll:

John


----------



## Mondo

Well, like her owner, she does like a drink. Basically I've been stupid not to check both fluid levels regularly. Partly as a result of her now being a weekend drive rather than a daily, and partly because I'm a chump. 

Just need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Well, like her owner, she does like a drink. Basically I've been stupid not to check both fluid levels regularly. Partly as a result of her now being a weekend drive rather than a daily, and partly because I'm a chump.
> 
> Just need to keep an eye on it.


Is this what I've got to look forward to with a hybrid :?

I've thought so much about getting a daily driver, but keep coming to the conclusion of if the TT is only for weekends, then I may as well buy something totally impractical like a Caterham 7 :?

Mines staying as a daily for the near future and I'll still do my weekly fluid checks :roll:

John


----------



## Mondo

Nowt to do with a hybrid, more to do with me being a pillock. 

She's only a weekend toy 'cause I changed jobs and now take the train to work rather than drive. But I am now having 2nd thoughts about turning the wick up a bit. She's getting on a bit and maybe should be enjoying her relative retirement instead of charging headlong into an early grave. But a week or so from now I'll have forgotten and will be smiling even more with the extra poke. :twisted:


----------



## Duggy

Wash your mouth out!

Don't give up on her now, you know even in semi retirement you both want and can take more :twisted:

Now, what's your next planned mod...

John


----------



## J3SHF

Replaced my delaminating number plate, cleaned it a bit more, bought paint for suspension arms.


----------



## blz-8027

Started to give the headlights a polish

after 1 going over with wet and dry, then G3 paste

Before


















After


----------



## J3SHF

Great job on the headlights, they've come up nice and clear.


----------



## Volcom

The heads lights look great. Can I ask what wet and dry grades you used? And also the G3 paste is that the Pro scratch paste? I ask as they look cracking. Was it a long job?


----------



## mullum

I spent 2 days on mine and they still need work, I suppose it depends on your expectations. Mine photograph quite well, but I see all the flaws (like ya do).


----------



## blz-8027

Volcom said:


> The heads lights look great. Can I ask what wet and dry grades you used? And also the G3 paste is that the Pro scratch paste? I ask as they look cracking. Was it a long job?


I only used 1500 wet and dry ,you can really hear the bad bits getting clean ,spent around an hour on these ,still more to do though ,but they are a lot better already 
then im going over them with some plastic polish to put the UV protective coating back on ,which i believe is the reason the lights go misty in the first place ,as it breaks down over time ?

G3 was this stuff

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Farecla-G3-Ru ... 19e27492ed

Plastic polish is this that i bought years ago from a boatyard

http://www.moteurboat.com/essais/equipe ... stimo.html

Drivers side came up a little better


----------



## Volcom

Thanks for the info and the links that's if great help.

Looking at the paste links and the brand name this is the same stuff right?

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleani ... aste-150ml


----------



## asahartz

Volcom said:


> Thanks for the info and the links that's if great help.
> 
> Looking at the paste links and the brand name this is the same stuff right?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleani ... aste-150ml


Not the same stuff, though it will probably do the job. "G3" is the name of one of Farecla's ranges, though it was originally the name of their basic rubbing compound which was what the OP linked to. Rubbing compound is what is used to shine up paintwork after spraying, or to remove road film etc. You'll need to go to a paint factor to get that.


----------



## J3SHF

Today I.........Wak'd my box :mrgreen: whoosh



All done whilst everyone else was in bed this morning :lol:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Today I.........Wak'd my box :mrgreen: whoosh
> 
> 
> 
> All done whilst everyone else was in bed this morning :lol:


What's the noise like?


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I.........Wak'd my box :mrgreen: whoosh
> 
> 
> 
> All done whilst everyone else was in bed this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the noise like?
Click to expand...

I've not driven it yet, just blipped it on the drive, I would describe it as er throaty :mrgreen:

Just need to add a decent panel filter now for more throatyness.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I.........Wak'd my box :mrgreen: whoosh
> 
> All done whilst everyone else was in bed this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the noise like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not driven it yet, just blipped it on the drive, I would describe it as er throaty :mrgreen:
> 
> Just need to add a decent panel filter now for more throatyness.
Click to expand...

Does it have a part number on, or have you drilled it off. I might get one from a breakers yard and have a go


----------



## J3SHF

Not sure of a part number, they'll all be the same, must be a few on flea bay.


----------



## Volcom

shaunhutchinson said:


> Does it have a part number on, or have you drilled it off. I might get one from a breakers yard and have a go


Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and you can't mess it up.


----------



## J3SHF

Volcom said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have a part number on, or have you drilled it off. I might get one from a breakers yard and have a go
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and you can't mess it up.
Click to expand...

He's right I managed it :lol:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Volcom said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have a part number on, or have you drilled it off. I might get one from a breakers yard and have a go
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and you can't mess it up.
Click to expand...

Ah-ha! Found one on eBay for £15. I'll get that and have a blast!


----------



## Volcom

£15 down the drain do it today! Do it do it


----------



## Mondo

Volcom said:


> Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and *you can't mess it up*.


Oh yes you can: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=332874&hilit=drilled+air+box+top

:lol:


----------



## Volcom

Mondo said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and *you can't mess it up*.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes you can: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=332874&hilit=drilled+air+box+top
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh my lord! I was reading it, but tell me that's got to be a joke?


----------



## J3SHF

Volcom said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and *you can't mess it up*.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes you can: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=332874&hilit=drilled+air+box+top
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my lord! I was reading it, but tell me that's got to be a joke?
Click to expand...

ApparentLy not :lol:

Driven it now Shaun and the answer it's perfect, a tiny bit noisier on light throttle and nice and throaty well you give it a few beans, suits me perfectly.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it to the on on your car trust me worth doing and you can't see it as a mod and *you can't mess it up*.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes you can: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=332874&hilit=drilled+air+box+top
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Haven't read that one for ages, it still made me lol :lol:

John


----------



## Jenny H

Cleaned my engine bay. First time I have ever done one


----------



## Duggy

Jenny H said:


> Cleaned my engine bay. First time I have ever done one


That's a nice clean mk2 bay Jenny, did you realise you're in the mk1 section... :wink:

Or do you prefer us :roll:

John


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Duggy said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my engine bay. First time I have ever done one
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice clean mk2 bay Jenny, did you realise you're in the mk1 section... :wink:
> 
> Or do you prefer us :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

We are irresistible


----------



## mullum

Not all air boxes are the same. There are two types.


----------



## Jenny H

shaunhutchinson said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my engine bay. First time I have ever done one
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice clean mk2 bay Jenny, did you realise you're in the mk1 section... :wink:
> 
> Or do you prefer us :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are irresistible
Click to expand...

Didn't look which forum it was to be honest but I do love Mk 1's :wink:

Jenny


----------



## Duggy

Jenny H said:


> Didn't look which forum it was to be honest but I do love Mk 1's :wink:
> 
> Jenny


Good answer 

From what I've been reading, you've had a bit of a power hike Jenny :roll:

Hope you're enjoying it 

John


----------



## Jenny H

Duggy said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't look which forum it was to be honest but I do love Mk 1's :wink:
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> Good answer
> 
> From what I've been reading, you've had a bit of a power hike Jenny :roll:
> 
> Hope you're enjoying it
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Its great John, I love it  
Stage 2+ tomorrow  
Jenny


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Received friendly banter about to get a lambda and maf sensor so I bought one of the albums.










:roll:


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> Received friendly banter about to get a lambda and maf sensor so I bought one of the albums.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


Didn't you know Shaun if you get it on a cd and put it into your cd changer it fixes all you engine problems.


----------



## J3SHF

Finally decided that the Audi jack is a pile of poo and I'll be calling the AA if I get a flat rather than risk it slipping yet again.

Manually rammed my arms into all the wheels arches to begin removing mud and dirt prior you using a trolley jack to remove the wheels at the weekend and do the job properly.


----------



## Lollypop86

Car presents!!!!!





































Thanks to Brendan  happy happy

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF

Lollypop86 said:


> Car presents!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Brendan  happy happy
> 
> J
> xx


Very nice shiny presents Lollypop :lol:

Just need to give that intake manifold some love now :wink:


----------



## zerocake

Today i fitted a new coolant reservoir as the old one was very dirty and stained.


----------



## Lollypop86

J3SHF said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car presents!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Brendan  happy happy
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice shiny presents Lollypop :lol:
> 
> Just need to give that intake manifold some love now :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes Yes I know! lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

zerocake said:


> Today i fitted a new coolant reservoir as the old one was very dirty and stained.


Eh... I thought that was the proper colour. Thanks god Audi are not that trampy in there colour choices. Might get a shiny new white one now!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

How ya gonna sort that inlet manifold out before saturday?!?!?! Some "engine gunk" and hard work should get it clean atleast, might not shine but will be an improvement


----------



## Lollypop86

fixitagaintomoz said:


> How ya gonna sort that inlet manifold out before saturday?!?!?! Some "engine gunk" and hard work should get it clean atleast, might not shine but will be an improvement


woah! who said anything about saturday! I'll be going for the "daily driver" look ha ha

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF

Lollypop86 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ya gonna sort that inlet manifold out before saturday?!?!?! Some "engine gunk" and hard work should get it clean atleast, might not shine but will be an improvement
> 
> 
> 
> woah! who said anything about saturday! I'll be going for the "daily driver" look ha ha
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Bit of masking and you could paint it by Saturday :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86

J3SHF said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How ya gonna sort that inlet manifold out before saturday?!?!?! Some "engine gunk" and hard work should get it clean atleast, might not shine but will be an improvement
> 
> 
> 
> woah! who said anything about saturday! I'll be going for the "daily driver" look ha ha
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of masking and you could paint it by Saturday :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Paint? Noooooooooooooo

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF

I quite like them painted, was going to do mine dark grey and crackle finish the end section :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86

I just want to make mine look clean

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF

Lollypop86 said:


> I just want to make mine look clean
> 
> J
> xx


Time to get the drill out then :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Lollypop86 said:


> I just want to make mine look clean
> 
> J
> xx


Think about it- if its sorted by saturday it'll go nice with your new nuts 

Although looking at the weather youll probably be keeping the bonnet closed anyway :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

oh dont say that! 

J
xx


----------



## zerocake

Fitted a new inlet manifold lower cover as mine was missing along with its bracket.


----------



## jordh1987

got crashed into by someone at work and having to have my rear arch sprayed [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## redhoTT225

Fitted my new 3 bar grille and I am very pleased with the result. 8)

Not sure whether to put a quattro badge back on though. Or should I opt for the clean look?
Can't decide yet. :?

Anyhow, will now be selling the 5 bar grille complete with rings and quattro badge. 

Opted for the upper approach for removal of the old one. Pretty straightforward and not
too many scratches to the arms 

Cheers

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## cavaye

Received some goodies from Josh (nitrojosh) in the biggest packages I've ever received.. Cheers again mate...










I also managed to fit both black wing mirrors just as the daylight went.. Will have some better pictures in the morning


----------



## redsilverblue

Today I received loads of 'car parts' and ordered some more 'car parts'. Unbelievable, but RSB is not being sensible anymore and is modding her TT   Pics coming soon ! :wink:


----------



## J3SHF

Today I debadged the rear, just the four rings left.


----------



## richthethom

redhoTT225 said:


> Not sure whether to put a quattro badge back on though. Or should I opt for the clean look?
> Can't decide yet. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on, she looks naked without it !
Click to expand...


----------



## roddy

redsilverblue said:


> Today I received loads of 'car parts' and ordered some more 'car parts'. Unbelievable, but RSB is not being sensible anymore and is modding her TT   Pics coming soon ! :wink:


 8)


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Today I debadged the rear, just the four rings left.


omg... I had no idea that you were a debadger. I'm shocked :-o


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I debadged the rear, just the four rings left.
> 
> 
> 
> omg... I had no idea that you were a debadger. I'm shocked :-o
Click to expand...

You want me to post them to you :mrgreen:

I could be a double exhauster though.


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Today I received loads of 'car parts' and ordered some more 'car parts'. Unbelievable, but RSB is not being sensible anymore and is modding her TT   Pics coming soon ! :wink:


Wayhey..........

The Hulk/Kermit is getting modded 8)

I always knew it would happen Vaiva, did you get what you showed me, amongst other things?

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received loads of 'car parts' and ordered some more 'car parts'. Unbelievable, but RSB is not being sensible anymore and is modding her TT   Pics coming soon ! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Wayhey..........
> 
> The Hulk/Kermit is getting modded 8)
> 
> I always knew it would happen Vaiva, did you get what you showed me, amongst other things?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Ann Summers catalogue? [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Mondo

You wish, beardy-weirdy. 

Don't we all... 



C'mon RSB, show us wot u got. :-*


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received loads of 'car parts' and ordered some more 'car parts'. Unbelievable, but RSB is not being sensible anymore and is modding her TT   Pics coming soon ! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Wayhey..........
> 
> The Hulk/Kermit is getting modded 8)
> 
> I always knew it would happen Vaiva, did you get what you showed me, amongst other things?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Not yet, definitely ordering them on Friday or early next week, but yeah I am going for that vintage look  Can't decide what size to go for 18s or 19s. I am very tempted to be just reckless and go for big shiny 19s 

Mondo, I have nothing to show yet  The car is currently being 'looked after', loads of stuff need changing first, before I start making changes to how it looks (there will be no changes to performance though, no silicone hoses, the ones you're obsessed with, nothing like it  ) August seems to be a major service month for my car, last year it was a cam belt this year is lots of little bits and bobs and Haldex, I need to sort out the Haldex module too :evil:

Beardy-Weirdy, Ann Summers is so last season ... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Figleaves? Victoria's Secret? Demon Tweeks?

And sadly after a tragic trimming accident the beard is no more [smiley=klingon.gif] = [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Still as weird as a trouser-full of ferrets though [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Took delivery of these bad boys


----------



## J3SHF

pr1nc3ss said:


> Took delivery of these bad boys


Can I ask how much, they look very mean and moody :mrgreen:


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Check out Mtec brakes buddy. Will wear with use and leave the drills and grooves black


----------



## J3SHF

pr1nc3ss said:


> Check out Mtec brakes buddy. Will wear with use and leave the drills and grooves black


Thanks, I think I read a post from you earlier then £185 for front and back including pads, that's a done deal for me they will look very smart on your car.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

pr1nc3ss said:


> Took delivery of these bad boys


These MTEC discs. looking good pr1nc3ss. I think black is a good colour. I bought silver because I wanted more light to be reflected in the alloys. I wanted black holes/dimples so I loosely painted them in black. Unfortunately the black coat came of really quick and now they are near enough silver. This would kinda be okay but the (now silver) holes and grooves fill with browny coloured rust residue now from rainy day drives. Yuk! Will be interesting to see if the black wears out on the grooves/dimples. I might try painting my grooves and holes again sometime after a really good clean.










Looked like this after a hundred miles or so.


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> pr1nc3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These MTEC discs. I think black is a good colour. I bought silver because I wanted more light to be reflected in the alloys. I wanted black holes/dimples so I loosely painted them in black. Unfortunately the black coat came of really quick and now they are near enough silver. This would kinda be okay but the (now silver) holes and grooves fill with browny coloured rust residue now from rainy day drives. Yuk! Will be interesting to see if the black wears out on the grooves/dimples. I might try painting my grooves and holes again sometime after a really good clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like this after a hundred miles or so.
Click to expand...

Can't remember if I asked Shaun but did you brush paint your calipers?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Can't remember if I asked Shaun but did you brush paint your calipers?


no, used a spray can.


----------



## Volcom

pr1nc3ss said:


> Check out Mtec brakes buddy. Will wear with use and leave the drills and grooves black


Saw these in IG look very nice.


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Figleaves? Victoria's Secret? Demon Tweeks?
> 
> And sadly after a tragic trimming accident the beard is no more [smiley=klingon.gif] = [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Still as weird as a trouser-full of ferrets though [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


OMG!

Your chin now matches my head... :lol: :roll:

Although, without out it your 0-60 times should be better :wink:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

Got some shiney stuff from fixitagaintomoz....pics later 

J
xx


----------



## mstew

Saw a 250gto mmm...


----------



## MO-TT

Gave her a wax


----------



## shaunhutchinson

mstew said:


> Saw a 250gto mmm...


Why does it feel like I looking at someone's 'up the skirt' photo here.

Whatever, I think I have an erection! 

Quattro and GTO, it's all just too much for me to handle. Utterly mindbowing!


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a 250gto mmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it feel like I looking at someone's 'up the skirt' photo here.
> 
> Whatever, I think I have an erection!
> 
> Quattro and GTO, it's all just too much for me to handle. Utterly mindbowing!
Click to expand...

I'll stand corrected but if it is real then the owner has decided to remove the bucket seat and install two high back seats :lol:

Also missing a vent above the badge :mrgreen:

Maybe not a real GTO :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle18uk

Changed a few engine clamps to Murry constant tension clamps, they look so good! ill be changing all of my intercooler clamps for these next -


----------



## J3SHF

Kyle18uk said:


> Changed a few engine clamps to Murry constant tension clamps, they look so good! ill be changing all of my intercooler clamps for these next -


Flipping Eck they look the dogs dangly doodahs.

Not expensive either


----------



## J3SHF

Today I cleaned up my two front wheel arches, don't like the caliper colour so will be changing it to red unless anyone has any suggestions for a colour that will go with a Moro and Aniceed car 

New set of discs wouldn't go a miss either.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Today I cleaned up my two front wheel arches, don't like the caliper colour so will be changing it to red unless anyone has any suggestions for a colour that will go with a Moro and Aniceed car
> 
> New set of discs wouldn't go a miss either.


Yellow!


----------



## philgibQS

Got the QS remapped today! What a difference! It feels like it goes for 30mph-60mph in less than a second! Rapid!


----------



## J3SHF

philgibQS said:


> Got the QS remapped today! What a difference! It feels like it goes for 30mph-60mph in less than a second! Rapid!


What do they remap to? More than a mapped 225?


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cleaned up my two front wheel arches, don't like the caliper colour so will be changing it to red unless anyone has any suggestions for a colour that will go with a Moro and Aniceed car
> 
> New set of discs wouldn't go a miss either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow!
Click to expand...

Think I'm still preferring the red Shauny boy, strut brace will also look good in red too for some engine bay contrast. Was also thinking of painting the Quattro logo in red onto my intake manifold, masking it off and spraying the rest black or dark grey leaving a red logo behind. You reckon you could photoshop one onto a black manifold for me so I can see what it might look like :mrgreen:


----------



## philgibQS

J3SHF said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the QS remapped today! What a difference! It feels like it goes for 30mph-60mph in less than a second! Rapid!
> 
> 
> 
> What do they remap to? More than a mapped 225?
Click to expand...

The same, it's the same engine! Just depends which Map and how it's set up


----------



## J3SHF

philgibQS said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the QS remapped today! What a difference! It feels like it goes for 30mph-60mph in less than a second! Rapid!
> 
> 
> 
> What do they remap to? More than a mapped 225?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same, it's the same engine! Just depends which Map and how it's set up
Click to expand...

I know it's the same engine just wondered as the QS starts with 240 :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cleaned up my two front wheel arches, don't like the caliper colour so will be changing it to red unless anyone has any suggestions for a colour that will go with a Moro and Aniceed car
> 
> New set of discs wouldn't go a miss either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I'm still preferring the red Shauny boy, strut brace will also look good in red too for some engine bay contrast. Was also thinking of painting the Quattro logo in red onto my intake manifold, masking it off and spraying the rest black or dark grey leaving a red logo behind. You reckon you could photoshop one onto a black manifold for me so I can see what it might look like :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Black, red, grey, what....?

That is all rather complicated.

I don't know why you asked for suggestions if you have already chosen red -- LOL!

I have the same problem with my wheels I just kept bashing at it until I liked what I saw!

You'll get there in the end mate.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cleaned up my two front wheel arches, don't like the caliper colour so will be changing it to red unless anyone has any suggestions for a colour that will go with a Moro and Aniceed car
> 
> New set of discs wouldn't go a miss either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I'm still preferring the red Shauny boy, strut brace will also look good in red too for some engine bay contrast. Was also thinking of painting the Quattro logo in red onto my intake manifold, masking it off and spraying the rest black or dark grey leaving a red logo behind. You reckon you could photoshop one onto a black manifold for me so I can see what it might look like :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Black, red, grey, what....?

That is all rather complicated.

I don't know why you asked for suggestions if you have already chosen red -- LOL!

I have the same problem with my wheels I just kept bashing at it until I liked what I saw!

You'll get there in the end mate.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Kyle18uk said:


> Changed a few engine clamps to Murry constant tension clamps, they look so good! ill be changing all of my intercooler clamps for these next -


----------



## jiver

... ordered one of these:










and one of these:


----------



## Mondo

Good idea: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=231543&hilit=+quickvalve

4 years later and she's still going well, and no more stripped sump threads.


----------



## doverttowner

Fitted new number plate lights from Eurocarparts and some bright new LED bulbs in them courtesy of Mullum.


----------



## zerocake

Took the front bumper off to find out why the headlight washer jets are not spraying. It appears that both left and right side nozzles are split as the plastic is old and brittle. Too much pressure is being lost i think as they rise but dont spray. I can blow pressurised air through the system and they rise and spray (badly). There is water in the pipes. So i'll be replacing both units with new ones.

Also found someones poor attempt at plastic welding on the back of the V6 bumper where its been in a smash.


----------



## SBL

H&R 25mm lowering springs and H&R 15mm/20mm spacers put on.
Really happy with the improvement in looks. Haven't had time to give it a blast yet but doesn't feel as though comfort has been affected with them so well pleased.


----------



## J3SHF

SBL said:


> H&R 25mm lowering springs and H&R 15mm/20mm spacers put on.
> Really happy with the improvement in looks. Haven't had time to give it a blast yet but doesn't feel as though comfort has been affected with them so well pleased.


Got any pictures :mrgreen:


----------



## SBL

J3SHF said:


> SBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> H&R 25mm lowering springs and H&R 15mm/20mm spacers put on.
> Really happy with the improvement in looks. Haven't had time to give it a blast yet but doesn't feel as though comfort has been affected with them so well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pictures :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I'll sort some tomorrow morning. Was p1$$ing down when I got home and getting dark.


----------



## malstt

Cleaned the car ready for AITP ! Hope the weather behaves.


----------



## Lollypop86

malstt said:


> Cleaned the car ready for AITP ! Hope the weather behaves.


Not likely! lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

zerocake said:


> Took the front bumper off to find out why the headlight washer jets are not spraying. It appears that both left and right side nozzles are split as the plastic is old and brittle. Too much pressure is being lost i think as they rise but dont spray. I can blow pressurised air through the system and they rise and spray (badly). There is water in the pipes. So i'll be replacing both units with new ones.
> 
> Also found someones poor attempt at plastic welding on the back of the V6 bumper where its been in a smash.


Im removing mine if youre interested.


----------



## Volcom

Well not "today i" but over the last two nights I......

Took the bumper off to fix the wing, take out the 5bar grill replace with 3 bar grill, take out headlights, open up, paint insert, take out the orange indicators and add clear corners! That's all 




































Plastic primer on









Painted and clear corner added. The finish does look better than in this photo for some reason it looks odd here.









You have to heat up and bend the old orange corners to make a little orange cover for the indicator to sit behind.









Once it was heated, bent and cut down I then stuck it to the reflector.









Heated up and back as one unit.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Amazing. It's like a mechano set... I had seen the wing bolts but thought that they resin glued or welded the wings on. This is what I saw on the A7 when I went to Ingostalt to see the audi assembly line anyway. Maybe it was just the rear three quarters they glue and weld together.

Great work, I might just take mine apart now


----------



## Lollypop86

Finally got round to fitting my new shiney bits from fixitagaintomoz and gave her a once over before heading off to northampton!

(yes I have cleaned her!!!!)

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

[
[/quote]

loving the wired fence. where do you live? Down Town Compton? haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBL

SBL said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> H&R 25mm lowering springs and H&R 15mm/20mm spacers put on.
> Really happy with the improvement in looks. Haven't had time to give it a blast yet but doesn't feel as though comfort has been affected with them so well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pictures :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sort some tomorrow morning. Was p1$$ing down when I got home and getting dark.
Click to expand...

Original springs, no spacers

New springs


Spacers


Really happy with how it turned out. Flatter in the corners and no noticeable change in comfort

Measured arch to ground font and rear, front has dropped 23mm and rear 26mm.


----------



## Lollypop86

eldiablott said:


> [


loving the wired fence. where do you live? Down Town Compton? haha :lol: :lol:[/quote]

no.....:/ my parents live in wexham....

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Lollypop86 said:


> Finally got round to fitting my new shiney bits from fixitagaintomoz and gave her a once over before heading off to northampton!
> 
> (yes I have cleaned her!!!!)
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


nice nuts!!!


----------



## zerocake

Finally fitted a new alarm siren unit which i got off ebay.de for £30, works great. The original one had acid damage beyond repair.










Also replaced the strut brace bolts with stainless dome ones. Its all in the details haha.










Only mechanical issues left are to fit the new front drive shafts and the brake pressure sensors. Then its off to Rtech


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> loving the wired fence. where do you live? Down Town Compton? haha :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> no.....:/ my parents live in wexham....
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

They keep Jess fenced off, in the garden. :lol:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

zerocake said:


> Finally fitted a new alarm siren unit which i got off ebay.de for £30, works great. The original one had acid damage beyond repair.


OMG... is that where it goes. in the boot. I had no idea. LOL


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally fitted a new alarm siren unit which i got off ebay.de for £30, works great. The original one had acid damage beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... is that where it goes. in the boot. I had no idea. LOL
Click to expand...

And there was me expecting pictures of newly fitted shocks when I saw your name, get back in the garage and start spannering.

:mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> And there was me expecting pictures of newly fitted shocks when I saw your name, get back in the garage and start spannering.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Waiting for the top strut mount, ball bearing, spring plate, bump stop & bellow dust cover to arrive. Only then, when I have the full assembly will I start dear Jeramena :-*


----------



## jiver

tracked the location of my dieselgeek skid pan to Chicago.
it's on route from San Antonio Texas to Perth Australia.


----------



## mrzzr1200

Ordered myself an alpine head unit and cables.


----------



## mstew

Good choice. My alpine has been faultless since 2007 8) only thing id consider now is a cde-187bt


----------



## jamman

Fitted low profile engine bay trim thing and decided that my power steering fluid is coming out nearly as quick as Im putting it in £$&*% &£$^" $£&^*" $£*^$££ "$£ "$$£ "$£**** MOFO


----------



## tt8nmanc

fixitagaintomoz said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the front bumper off to find out why the headlight washer jets are not spraying. It appears that both left and right side nozzles are split as the plastic is old and brittle. Too much pressure is being lost i think as they rise but dont spray. I can blow pressurised air through the system and they rise and spray (badly). There is water in the pipes. So i'll be replacing both units with new ones.
> 
> Also found someones poor attempt at plastic welding on the back of the V6 bumper where its been in a smash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im removing mine if youre interested.
Click to expand...

Hey, i'm after headlight washers if you or anyone has some? ?


----------



## mrzzr1200

mstew said:


> Good choice. My alpine has been faultless since 2007 8) only thing id consider now is a cde-187bt


I went with the Alpine IDA-x305s as it was the right price.


----------



## RSSTT

Today I am sat in the office waiting for the RAC to turn up. Finished work at 6pm and still waiting :x

Car is misfiring. Had a 10k service on Sat so hoping it's something they've done by accident, but I've checked everything and its all pointing to a coilpack issue.


----------



## ryanmtt

Got the tt through another mot


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Got some suspension strut mount, bumpstops and ball bearings for my suspension.

However I am now wondering what the best lube is to use on the suspension strut mount (big rubber bit)?

Anyone have any suggestions? :?:

EDIT: have read an diagram. It suggests: installation lubricant G 294 421 A1 (pictured)

Anyone know if this is silicone, copper, or just regular grease? :?: :?:


----------



## RSSTT

RSSTT said:


> Today I am sat in the office waiting for the RAC to turn up. Finished work at 6pm and still waiting :x
> 
> Car is misfiring. Had a 10k service on Sat so hoping it's something they've done by accident, but I've checked everything and its all pointing to a coilpack issue.


I'm still waiting for the RAC - that's 4.5 hrs now. Going to be looking for a full refund tomorrow :evil:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

RSSTT said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am sat in the office waiting for the RAC to turn up. Finished work at 6pm and still waiting :x
> 
> Car is misfiring. Had a 10k service on Sat so hoping it's something they've done by accident, but I've checked everything and its all pointing to a coilpack issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the RAC - that's 4.5 hrs now. Going to be looking for a full refund tomorrow :evil:
Click to expand...

Waited for 5hrs on a breakdown a month or so ago. Hope the RAC come soon chap! I feel your pain!


----------



## asahartz

shaunhutchinson said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am sat in the office waiting for the RAC to turn up. Finished work at 6pm and still waiting :x
> 
> Car is misfiring. Had a 10k service on Sat so hoping it's something they've done by accident, but I've checked everything and its all pointing to a coilpack issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the RAC - that's 4.5 hrs now. Going to be looking for a full refund tomorrow :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waited for 5hrs on a breakdown a month or so ago. Hope the RAC come soon chap! I feel your pain!
Click to expand...

Green Flag pay you if they don't arrive within an hour...

I recall having to call them out a few years back on my classic Riley Elf for a broken fanbelt. Took them 55 minutes to arrive. He didn't have the belt on his truck and couldn't fit the 10" wheels safely on his dolly, so he asked me to follow him back to his depot - which turned out to be 3 minutes away!
I had visions of them sitting with a cup of tea, watching the clock so that they could leave 50 minutes after my call...


----------



## asahartz

Today my wife was going to take the TT to pick up my eldest daughter and take her to work (she's broken her ankle). Only the second time she has driven the car...

So at 6.45 am she rushes back into the bedroom "I started reversing down the drive and a yellow light came on the dash... I'll take my car instead." I was supposed to be doing the pre-holiday checks on her car.

Anyway, an hour later I get up to check the TT, to find it was just the brake light bulb indicator in the dash. Ten-minute job to fix. And at least, while other daughter was sat in the car operating things for me, I got to confirm that my aliens are working!

Oh, and her car needed nothing more than some screenwash.


----------



## RSSTT

asahartz said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the RAC - that's 4.5 hrs now. Going to be looking for a full refund tomorrow :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Waited for 5hrs on a breakdown a month or so ago. Hope the RAC come soon chap! I feel your pain!
Click to expand...

They eventually turned up at 12.15 last night, I got home at 1.45. He loaded the TT onto a flatbed then we went to another call 5 mins away for some woman that had locked her keys in the car.

All in all from the moment I rang them to walking through the front door it took 7 hours 15 mins.

Been on the phone RAC today logging my complaint and demanding a full refund. Lets see what they say. Really could do with it.

Oh and it was a coilpack that went on cylinder two, its in now getting all 4 replaced (keeping the three good ones for a rainy day).


----------



## jiver

jiver said:


> ... ordered one of these:
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> and one of these:
> 
> View attachment 1


distributor got back to me and said I might like this instead...








wasn't on any of the on-line catalogues I had searched but is there when you know to look.

will post up if it fits ok.


----------



## Mondo

Will that clear the sump? Looks like it might...


----------



## nicademus2k1

Fitted proper springs on the rear - no more adverse camber - yay!! :lol: :lol:

But in the process discovered a cracked alloy, NO Haldex earth strap, bushes on suspension arms need replacing and the Xenon self leveller has snapped [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

1 job down, 4 added to the list.


----------



## MO-TT

Fit new thermostat


----------



## tt8nmanc

Cleaned exhaust tips, cleaned engine bay and plastics. Fitted LED side lights! So a productive evening


----------



## shaunhutchinson

tt8nmanc said:


> Cleaned exhaust tips, cleaned engine bay and plastics. Fitted LED side lights! So a productive evening


Those exhaust tips are clean. What did you use on them?


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> tt8nmanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned exhaust tips, cleaned engine bay and plastics. Fitted LED side lights! So a productive evening
> 
> 
> 
> Those exhaust tips are clean. What did you use on them?
Click to expand...

Auto sol for your tip Shaun :mrgreen: makes it very shiny.


----------



## roddy

nicademus2k1 said:


> Fitted proper springs on the rear - no more adverse camber - yay!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> But in the process discovered a cracked alloy, NO Haldex earth strap, bushes on suspension arms need replacing and the Xenon self leveller has snapped [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 1 job down, 4 added to the list.


mm interesting,,,,was your haldex still working without the earth strap ?


----------



## nicademus2k1

roddy said:


> nicademus2k1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted proper springs on the rear - no more adverse camber - yay!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> But in the process discovered a cracked alloy, NO Haldex earth strap, bushes on suspension arms need replacing and the Xenon self leveller has snapped [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 1 job down, 4 added to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> mm interesting,,,,was your haldex still working without the earth strap ?
Click to expand...

Mo, my Haldex isn't working. I was about to check the wiring connector and it started raining.


----------



## roddy

good luck,, it is usually the earth strap, the wire connector , or in my case the whole haldex loom was rotten,, a new one fitted by dealer would have been 175,, but they " hot wired " something ( their term ! ) and charged me 90


----------



## tt8nmanc

shaunhutchinson said:


> tt8nmanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned exhaust tips, cleaned engine bay and plastics. Fitted LED side lights! So a productive evening
> 
> 
> 
> Those exhaust tips are clean. What did you use on them?
Click to expand...

Wire wool, then autosol and some elbow grease. shiny shiny. i don't think they have ever been cleaned looking at the grime on them. i put up some more cleaning pics on the show and shine section.


----------



## Boruki

... Fitted a PowerFlex dogbone mount on my car, went for yellow in the end. Was a bit of a bugger to fit but hopefully will help my funny noises. Also found my girlfriends Focus reverse bulb had gone so changed that.. but that explains why people were put out when she reversed in to spaces..


----------



## roddy

Boruki said:


> ... Fitted a PowerFlex dogbone mount on my car, went for yellow in the end. Was a bit of a bugger to fit but hopefully will help my funny noises. Also found my girlfriends Focus reverse bulb had gone so changed that.. but that explains why people were put out when she reversed in to spaces..


girlfriend that can reverse,, hey now thats a thing ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benmuir

Spend a little time detailing today with really good results, the red is now really deep and so shiny, the products below did really make a difference.

Wash using two bucket method
Clayed using a mitt not bar (far easier and so much quicker)
Washed again
Dried with microfiber
Machine polished (dual action) using Poor Boys SSR1
Thought I may have to use my Poor Boys Black, however no need
Finished with PB Natty Paste (smells great  )
Really happy with the finish


----------



## J3SHF

Really nice job above, I'd like to have a go at machine polishing mine. Under light my is pretty bad with swirls and light scratches all over.

Spot on finish on yours btw :lol:


----------



## Boruki

roddy said:


> girlfriend that can reverse,, hey now thats a thing ! :lol: :lol:


She's actually better at parallel parking than I am.. Byebye man points.


----------



## roddy

mmm,, be nice to her,, worth hanging onto


----------



## redsilverblue

Received these...


----------



## J3SHF

redsilverblue said:


> Received these...


Very nice :lol:


----------



## Elmof1

After months of ignoring a dodgy gasket on the Cat converter, I finally got around to sorting it.

I thought I'd treat her to a shiny new exhaust.


----------



## Eadon

Like the look of that, scorpion right?

Is that valved?


----------



## DnoTT

Fitted a LCR splitter and black rings, much prefer the all black look on the front


----------



## Duggy

DnoTT said:


> Fitted a LCR splitter and black rings, much prefer the all black look on the front


This is one of the jobs I must get round to doing

Looks fantastic 

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Got a ma-hoossively heavy box delivered to work - the courier struggled to cary it. Can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Got a ma-hoossively heavy box delivered to work - the courier struggled to cary it. Can't wait to see what's in it!


From Matt... :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

Er... the body of the last person to call you a beardy-weirdy?


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Er... the body of the last person to call you a beardy-weirdy?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Apart from he isn't anymore... I didn't recognise him on Sunday 

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Er... the body of the last person to call you a beardy-weirdy?


Nope - you're still a-walkin' an a-talkin' ain'tcha?!? (For now anyway [smiley=rifle.gif] )



Duggy said:


> Apart from he isn't anymore... I didn't recognise him on Sunday
> 
> John


I was in disguise (if *not* having a beard can be 'in disguise'..?)

...and yes - stop - hammertime! [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Godspeed do a 330mm 2 piece disc for your calipers, you just need some caliper spacing brackets that Badger Bill did. I'm thinking this maybe my route ;-)


----------



## J3SHF

Bought home a proper little drill to begin smoothing the intake manifold, throttle body and remove the scuffs from all the wheel edges.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Godspeed do a 330mm 2 piece disc for your calipers, you just need some caliper spacing brackets that Badger Bill did. I'm thinking this maybe my route ;-)


Had a quick look tonight and after a cosmetic clean-up the disks should be good to use - plenty of meat on them still. Might look at these Godspeed ones when it comes time to change, or I've got some spare cash (still need my v6 front bumper sprayed up).
It's also been really good to delete all my eBay and Preloved Classifieds 'Brembo' item alerts - my email inbox has got really quiet!


----------



## merlin c

Today I............Resprayed my splitter which I damaged on a curb and then removed my injectors, cleaned manifold, then put new injector filters and O rings on them, getting the old filters out required a M6 reaming tap and a good pull, mmmmmmm love the smell of petrol...


----------



## Tagbartok

Replaced the stepper motor in my fuel gauge. Fairly straightforward job but see my other post regarding this.... :?


----------



## Converted2VW

That injector filter replacement looks like a lot of work!

I pulled my intake manifold to replace it with a high flow one from 034 only to find out it's not exactly a bolt-in

Lots of work just to install (fit) a manifold


----------



## Mondo

...took advantage of having the door card off (another story, which I'll come back to later) and put back all that sound deadening I lost when they replaced the door skin after my accident in the snow 2-3 years ago:


----------



## J3SHF

Began the prep work on my inlet manifold before painting starts next week, not finished yet but main aim was to smooth the top surface.


----------



## Trig

Fitted crome engine bolts


----------



## Boruki

J3SHF said:


> Began the prep work on my inlet manifold before painting starts next week, not finished yet but main aim was to smooth the top surface.


I was doing this yesterday as well.. How weird!


----------



## J3SHF

Boruki said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Began the prep work on my inlet manifold before painting starts next week, not finished yet but main aim was to smooth the top surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing this yesterday as well.. How weird!
Click to expand...

I know it's one thing that let's the bay down after you've given it a good clean, going to order all my paint and other stuff to finish mine off today :mrgreen:


----------



## Boruki

I'm not going to bother painting mine until I've tracked down my oil leak for sure (I had found my cam cover wasn't fully torqued to 10Nm, not sure if this was the leak). I also need to track down my weird and often changing blowing noise..


----------



## redhoTT225

Just received my armrest and it looks great.

Group buy organised by DavidUKTTS and thanks to him.
More pics to follow when it's in place.

Mike 8)


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Yesterday I cleaned up my engine bay, and just look at the transformation a bit of cosmetic work can do...  #MakeupTransformation


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> Yesterday I cleaned up my engine bay, and just look at the transformation a bit of cosmetic work can do...  #MakeupTransformation


Bloody hell, how did you polish it into a Lamborghini. That's one way to add some HP


----------



## Trig

Clearly just replaced the plastic cover for one with a big picture on the top


----------



## J3SHF

Trig said:


> Clearly just replaced the plastic cover for one with a big picture on the top


True a transversely mounted V10 might make the front track a tad wide, on the plus no need for spacers :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle18uk

Today I bought these ..... Audi R8 8pot calipers



Because porsche 6 pots just arnt big enough! :lol:


----------



## roddy

8) 8) 8) now for discs and carriers :? :? :?


----------



## Kyle18uk

roddy said:


> 8) 8) 8) now for discs and carriers :? :? :?


Tell me about it, a job for the future I think due to cost, will be all custom work :?

The plan is to move the 6 pots to the rear with seperate R8 handbrake calipers and 8 pots on the front.

I think the first step is to buy spare front and rear hubs to mock up adapters


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Gonna look good, but i reckon youll have issues with the fact that they are gonna use a hell of a lot of fluid to move!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Trig said:


> Clearly just replaced the plastic cover for one with a big picture on the top


Rumbled! :roll:


----------



## Ash87

Massive brakes!


----------



## J3SHF

Bought paint, a lot of paint, ordered high temp vinyl decals.

Cleared shed before I turn it into a paint booth :mrgreen:


----------



## connor0431

gave the TT a nice fresh coat of wax


----------



## redhoTT225

Fitted my new armrest with cupholder 8)

MIke [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Sammyjc

Had rear trailing arm bushes, drop links, suspension dampers, springs and headlight angle sensor replaced.

No more knocking on bumps and uneven surfaces. Tracking to be done next..


----------



## J3SHF

Had more paint arrive and sorted out a CAD file so I can make some hub centric spacers, how hard can it be :mrgreen:


----------



## mk1turbo

Fitted my repaired dash pod and a cruise control stalk.

Mot friday


----------



## Volcom

Had some more parts turn up K&N S2000 airfilter wow that's a big boy.










Fitted









And the new engine 20mm spacers.


----------



## firediamonduk

Fitted a Wakbox, courtesy of Volcom, so makes a much better noise now


----------



## Volcom

firediamonduk said:


> Fitted a Wakbox, courtesy of Volcom, so makes a much better noise now


Hahahah you want the K&N when I move to something next?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Volcom said:


> Had some more parts turn up K&N S2000 airfilter wow that's a big boy.


Hello Mr. Volcom

Is this a oiled filter?

I have heard many moan about the problems with oiled filters and that the cause MAF sensor problems.


----------



## Mondo

shaunhutchinson said:


> ...I have heard many moan about the problems with *over* oiled filters and that the cause MAF sensor problems.


Quite right.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Mondo said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have heard many moan about the problems with *over* oiled filters and that the cause MAF sensor problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right.
Click to expand...

Oh... 'OVER' oiling!

Yeah well that can be a problem with a few things.

A guy came into the garage I used to prep my TT a couple of months ago and he had put 10 litres of oil into his diesel engine... it was a nasty thing in general [smiley=bigcry.gif] . He had to replace the engine.


----------



## Trig

Yesterday, I had the ECU light come on.

Today I had a made with some electronickery thing plug the car into some bluetooth tablet dongle affair.

Seems the coolant temp sensor has properly shat itself now, granted when he plugged it in it said the temp was fine however the new sensor is £7 so thats going on tomorrow.

Might book it in for cambelt and service as well for this weekend,
Then just brakes and haldex, then we'll see about taking it somewhere for a specialist health check and "ECU Update"


----------



## Mondo

...put the roof bars and roof box on, ready for Combe Martin. 

And refitted the driver's side door card, now with my Focal speakers exposed to the elements. Pics later.


----------



## Tagbartok

Replaced the nearside front sidelight bulb.


----------



## bigdodge

Is this coincidence or not but I replaced both my sidelights today! Had it on the cards for a while to get done but managed it today- dead easy.


----------



## blz-8027

Carbon wrapped the rear valance


----------



## J3SHF

Refitted my Strut brace which I have painted a nice shade of bright red.

Taken a wheel off to start my refurbing session.

Looked at my throttle body trying to decide how risky it is removing it for painting or whether I just paint it in situ, still not decided yet.

Ordered a set of blingy bolts for my engine bay too.


----------



## mstew

@blz-8027 Nice carbon wrapping there, is that the 4d stuff?

@J3SHF just remove the Tb, it'll make it a lot easier. Also pics needed of the repainted strut brace


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

J3SHF said:


> Refitted my Strut brace which I have painted a nice shade of bright red.
> 
> Taken a wheel off to start my refurbing session.
> 
> Looked at my throttle body trying to decide how risky it is removing it for painting or whether I just paint it in situ, still not decided yet.
> 
> Ordered a set of blingy bolts for my engine bay too.


Remove it, it's 4 bolts, a jubilee and a plug - then youll be able to give it a proper clean before the paint


----------



## Volcom

J3SHF said:


> Refitted my Strut brace which I have painted a nice shade of bright red.
> 
> Taken a wheel off to start my refurbing session.
> 
> Looked at my throttle body trying to decide how risky it is removing it for painting or whether I just paint it in situ, still not decided yet.
> 
> Ordered a set of blingy bolts for my engine bay too.


100% take it off its so easy. When it's off clean out inside too. Made a nice little differce with mine.


----------



## blz-8027

mstew said:


> @blz-8027 Nice carbon wrapping there, is that the 4d stuff?


5D Its the best stuff ive seen ,and used ,
bit more expensive ,but a better finish in my opinion

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5D-Gloss-Ultr ... 2ed4144351

debating whether to do the petrol flap ???


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Started fitted the B4 shocks today. The driver side rubber mount was buggered, it had compressed by at least 5mm. It took about 5 hours to fit them but I eventually managed to get the fronts fitted. However the ride quality is instantly noticeable. Taking corners is very secure and stable now, giving me much more confidence while driving. On a 10m run up the A45 to Coventry it was great to take manholes at 60mph without feeling like I'm on a fairground ride with bouncing, slipping and sliding all over the place. It would appear the old shocks had a drastic effect on the handling. Rear on tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Refitted my Strut brace which I have painted a nice shade of bright red.
> 
> Taken a wheel off to start my refurbing session.
> 
> Looked at my throttle body trying to decide how risky it is removing it for painting or whether I just paint it in situ, still not decided yet.
> 
> Ordered a set of blingy bolts for my engine bay too.


So, does the brace strut look nice? No idea about the throttle body though. hope it all goes well.


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refitted my Strut brace which I have painted a nice shade of bright red.
> 
> Taken a wheel off to start my refurbing session.
> 
> Looked at my throttle body trying to decide how risky it is removing it for painting or whether I just paint it in situ, still not decided yet.
> 
> Ordered a set of blingy bolts for my engine bay too.
> 
> 
> 
> So, does the brace strut look nice? No idea about the throttle body though. hope it all goes well.
Click to expand...

Strut brace looks really good, I've had one wheel off and prepped it ready for primer, the lip had really been chewed up so I won't get it 100% but it'll look much better than it did :lol:


----------



## J3SHF

Volcom said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refitted my Strut brace which I have painted a nice shade of bright red.
> 
> Taken a wheel off to start my refurbing session.
> 
> Looked at my throttle body trying to decide how risky it is removing it for painting or whether I just paint it in situ, still not decided yet.
> 
> Ordered a set of blingy bolts for my engine bay too.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% take it off its so easy. When it's off clean out inside too. Made a nice little differce with mine.
Click to expand...

Is it an easy job to remove then, one of the bottom bolts looks a right pig to get off.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

You just need a set of hex bits (5mm for this job), a 1/4" hex bit holder, a screwdriver style 1/4" extension (halfrauds stlye) and a 1/4 rachet, job done.


----------



## mullum

blz-8027 said:


> debating whether to do the petrol flap ???


The thing is, it could look like this :



















A real carbon valance (before the addition of the black ceramic tips scorpion exhaust)


----------



## blz-8027

mullum said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real carbon valance (before the addition of the black ceramic tips scorpion exhaust)
Click to expand...

you cant beat the real thing ,but doesnt look bad for the cost,
and if i was a professional ,it could be better

ill do the whole flap and surround ,see what it comes out like


----------



## Donzo_86

Washed and polished the wee red machine.


----------



## blz-8027

blz-8027 said:


> Carbon wrapped the rear valance


----------



## Trig

I'm not normally a fan of carbon stuff but the filler and rear valance look good...


----------



## J3SHF

Today I have finished one of my wheel refurbs, removed all the centre caps which are now sanded and painted in primer.

Oh and spent £600 on the kids school uniforms :mrgreen: Could have got a nice set of wheels for that lol


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Today I have finished one of my wheel refurbs, removed all the centre caps which are now sanded and painted in primer.
> 
> Oh and spent £600 on the kids school uniforms :mrgreen: Could have got a nice set of wheels for that lol


Some nice OZ superturismos would have gone down well. Forget the kids You have a new child now in the TT. :lol:


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have finished one of my wheel refurbs, removed all the centre caps which are now sanded and painted in primer.
> 
> Oh and spent £600 on the kids school uniforms :mrgreen: Could have got a nice set of wheels for that lol
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice OZ superturismos would have gone down well. Forget the kids You have a new child now in the TT. :lol:
Click to expand...

They are are the list somewhere though private school fees have bumped it down somewhere very deep :mrgreen:


----------



## Jenny H

Had a blast around Rockingham in the pouring rain. Great fun  
Very short clip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI-2QkC ... QSGEShOthQ

Jenny


----------



## Hoggy

Jenny H said:


> Had a blast around Rockingham in the pouring rain. Great fun
> Very short clip
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI-2QkC ... QSGEShOthQ
> 
> Jenny


Hi, Impressed. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Jenny H said:


> Had a blast around Rockingham in the pouring rain. Great fun
> Very short clip
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI-2QkC ... QSGEShOthQ
> 
> Jenny


Looks like fun


----------



## J•RED

Stopped on this odo reading whilst pulling back on the drive from Manchester to home.


----------



## roddy

obv not reversing into the driveway


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> obv not reversing into the driveway


Hi, Not Another faulty dashpod. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> obv not reversing into the driveway
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Not Another faulty dashpod. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

ha ha,, no I think the prob is at the other side of the steering wheel !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> obv not reversing into the driveway
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Not Another faulty dashpod. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha,, no I think the prob is at the other side of the steering wheel !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Hi, Must have been a short piece of road. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

just leaving the driveway.. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> just leaving the driveway.. :lol:


 [smiley=dude.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## pete_slim

Today I... Finally got around to buying a replacement front grill for my QS.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-8N-o...005&prg=9172&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=171101088213&rt=nc

Next weekend I will see if I can get it back from Germany with my hand luggage.


----------



## John Stratton

Gave it my 12 monthly waxoyl application to the complete underside . Have been doing this for the past 7 years. Really has kept the car looking new underneath and rust free.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

pete_slim said:


> Today I... Finally got around to buying a replacement front grill for my QS.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-8N-o...005&prg=9172&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=171101088213&rt=nc
> 
> Next weekend I will see if I can get it back from Germany with my hand luggage.


good luck smuggling it back!


----------



## roddy

John Stratton said:


> Gave it my 12 monthly waxoyl application to the complete underside . Have been doing this for the past 7 years. Really has kept the car looking new underneath and rust free.


such dedication,, admirable :wink:


----------



## J3SHF

Wheel number two painted and back on the car, third one off and another late night of sanding and painting :mrgreen:


----------



## Boruki

... heard my alarm go off for the first time. Unfortunately for no reason at all that I could find and it wouldn't stop going off. So I drove home with it going off and half way it stopped. I wonder if maybe the alarm unit was getting a bit low on battery or something as I don't use the car a great deal at the moment?


----------



## roddy

found out that pattern RS4 s will not nessasarily go where OEM ones will !!!!!! ( eg. over my 6 pot brembos !!! :? )


----------



## Otley

Best donate them to me then... The Brembos, not the wheels :roll:


----------



## roddy

Otley said:


> Best donate them to me then... The Brembos, not the wheels :roll:


ha ha,,, you are welcome to the wheels ( with half worn proxies ) , I never want to see them again !!,


----------



## Otley

FOC? Free shipping? SOLD!


----------



## roddy

not so sure about the free shipping but next time you are up this way you can collect !


----------



## Otley

Don't think I'd make use of the wheels but I'll take you up on calling round for a wee dram.


----------



## roddy

just let me know,,I will heat the still up a little.


----------



## Trig

Today I drove the car first time properly since the CTS was fitted, completely changed the car...


----------



## MCIP

... found this post and wish i had found it yesterday as i polished the TT with MER, (Pics in garage) Have also checked the clutch pedal out for signs of breakage and all seams ok.


----------



## mstew

raised her and replaced the front abs sensor in prep for the MOT. Also mocking up plans for a stealth 10" in cabin subwoofer enclosure


----------



## Otley

Cleaned all the crud out from behind the wheel arch liners, good scrub down and a blast out over Saddleworth Moor.


----------



## Mondo

...got back from a week in Combe Martin. Roof box & bars surprisingly quite clear of the usual bug crap. 

Mind you, didn't stop a freakin' SS washer from the roof bars pinging off, sliding down the edge of the windscreen and disappear under the scuttle (?), followed by a few clunks and thunks as it disappeared somewhere into the bowels of the bodywork.

FFS. :evil:


----------



## Jenny H

Fitted one of these to TTS. First time i have ever done anything to a car myself


----------



## alexi7

Took the front bumper off, not as easy a a Golf, then replaced the power steering pump. What a difference.
Changed the grill to a honeycomb one, to match the lower grills. May sell the 3 bar grill.
Repaired the "aliens" by changing one of them.
Not sure about no front badge yet though. :!:


----------



## J3SHF

alexi7 said:


> Took the front bumper off, not as easy a a Golf, then replaced the power steering pump. What a difference.
> Changed the grill to a honeycomb one, to match the lower grills. May sell the 3 bar grill.
> Repaired the "aliens" by changing one of them.
> Not sure about no front badge yet though. :!:


Some black audi rings would be what I'd do.


----------



## roddy

2.5 hours cleaning the inside.. 8)


----------



## Otley

2 and a half hours? You been welding in there? :twisted:


----------



## roddy

hahahhah,,, very funny !! :lol:.
I think that is first time in a year !!!,, complete hoover , clean and polish from boot to windscreen,,, under bonnet is ok but may do full gunk , jet wash , wd 40 tomo,, if it is not raining !! :roll:


----------



## J3SHF

Easily done, my seats took a good 2 hours or more to clean. Today i have finished my DIY wheel refurbishing, started out silver but wasn't happy with the finish so changed them to anthracite, not sure if it suits the Moro :mrgreen: considering they were done in my shed with the tyres still on they've turned out alright.


roddy said:


> hahahhah,,, very funny !! :lol:.
> I think that is first time in a year !!!,, complete hoover , clean and polish from boot to windscreen,,, under bonnet is ok but may do full gunk , jet wash , wd 40 tomo,, if it is not raining !! :roll:


----------



## alexi7

J3SHF said:


> alexi7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the front bumper off, not as easy a a Golf, then replaced the power steering pump. What a difference.
> Changed the grill to a honeycomb one, to match the lower grills. May sell the 3 bar grill.
> Repaired the "aliens" by changing one of them.
> Not sure about no front badge yet though. :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Some black audi rings would be what I'd do.
Click to expand...

 Hi, yes thanks for the feedback, I probably will do just that, just working out a better/cleaner way of attaching the badge.


----------



## mk1turbo

Replaced track rod.


----------



## alan_innes

Changed my gearbox oil and old was clean :-/ spose least it shows car has been looked after


----------



## Mondo

...took the NS door card off and cut a big hole... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Mondo said:


> ...took the NS door card off and cut a big hole... [smiley=gossip.gif]


Spill the beans fella  what you up to ?


----------



## Mondo

Thought I'd try a side-exit exhaust. Something like this, but tidier and sitting further back:


----------



## conlechi

Mondo said:


> Thought I'd try a side-exit exhaust. Something like this, but tidier and sitting further back:


Now that's a tastefully mod ...... wish I'd thought of it !

look forward to pics when it's finished :wink:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Well, it _is _nearly finished. Just need a spare rear 'quattro' badge and I'm good to go, then will post up lots of pics.


----------



## roddy

Mondo said:


> Thought I'd try a side-exit exhaust. Something like this, but tidier and sitting further back:


further back ??? is it going to be coming out of the wheel ?? :lol:


----------



## merlin c

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, it _is _nearly finished. Just need a spare rear 'quattro' badge and I'm good to go, then will post up lots of pics.


About bloody time you tease!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## J3SHF

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, it _is _nearly finished. Just need a spare rear 'quattro' badge and I'm good to go, then will post up lots of pics.


Mondo pm me your address and I'll post out a rear Quattro badge to you :lol:


----------



## mstew

From today I will be expecting 9 new car parts to turn up this week :roll: all for different projects!


----------



## Mondo

J3SHF said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Well, it _is _nearly finished. Just need a spare rear 'quattro' badge and I'm good to go, then will post up lots of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo pm me your address and I'll post out a rear Quattro badge to you :lol:
Click to expand...

Cheers bud. You'll have a PM shortly.


----------



## bigdodge

just ordered a couple rear flexi brake pipes - needed for MOT as they are a bit corroded


----------



## Mondo

...got about 99% through my next wee mod.  Will take one or two more pics then post up.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mondo said:


> ...got about 99% through my next wee mod.  Will take one or two more pics then post up.


stop teasing and show us [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## J3SHF

Mondo said:


> ...got about 99% through my next wee mod.  Will take one or two more pics then post up.


Did the rear badge turn up ok


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, it did - but it's the wrong style.  Need a bevelled one, not a straight edged one. No worries; my fellow mafioso, Don Duggy, might come to da pardy. 

A clue:


----------



## J3SHF

You changing to a 180 

I didn't realise there were two types of badge :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Neither did I until I started looking for one. :?


----------



## roddy

today , finally after two years in the waiting I fitted a turbo boost guage.. 8)


----------



## cookbot

Fitted my £100 blue haldex and it's sweet


----------



## mullum

I thought those things were like £500 used ? Good score there mate ;-)


----------



## roddy

.. £100 ..


----------



## mstew

Guess the prices plummeted since that smart one from HPA is on its way...

Tonight I went to Kleers at brands hatch. :twisted: was pretty sweet, nice mix of everything but there's always some wallys in corsas. Oh well.

Also slammed it  


..... Only joking


----------



## peter139

today i tried to solve the next problem with my car.

Had some cooling temp issues, started wit the the thermostat. But the temp needle was still going to 110 degrees in traffic jam, so checked my fuse, and changed my thermoswitch in the radiator. But that didn't help either, it looks like my fan controlemodule is not working right. Ordered a new one, hope it will work.


----------



## TT_225

mstew said:


> Guess the prices plummeted since that smart one from HPA is on its way...
> 
> Tonight I went to Kleers at brands hatch. :twisted: was pretty sweet, nice mix of everything but there's always some wallys in corsas. Oh well.


I thought that was you parked next to me at Kleers


----------



## mstew

Ahh sweet, should have said hi. Just thought it'd be cool to park next to another 8)


----------



## TT_225

I literally just saw you leave as I was walking back to my car. I feel both cars were looking rather nice 8)


----------



## mstew

Oh yeah, in their prime haha. I think mine made yours look a lot darker than it really is though. Or was that just me? Lol.


----------



## Lollypop86

recieved my inlet cover from cookbot and fitted it! Pics on the book of face already but will put them on the group by with feedback tomorrow  very very very pleased with it 

J
xx


----------



## jiver

read too much online and got confused about which thermostat, B or C type, should go in my BAM engine.
might have to go to Audi with my VIN ...

figure will get a new dipstick tube just in case while I fiddle about in there.
any diff with oem dipstick tube and cheaper ones? the original don't exactly have a good rep:
$2.49 ... $11.49
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... ck_Funnel/


----------



## Lollypop86

Lollypop86 said:


> recieved my inlet cover from cookbot and fitted it! Pics on the book of face already but will put them on the group by with feedback tomorrow  very very very pleased with it
> 
> J
> xx


Pics on the group buy now, but here they are!



















Yes I know the IM needs doing now!!!!

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Jess if you dont clean that IM you will have to forfeit the new shiny shiny to me!


----------



## Mondo

...had my stomach turned when I saw Jess' dirty inlet. 

:wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm starting it at the weekend and if yours is a 225 it wont fit.....GUTTED ha ha

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF

Took the kids to school in mine this morning



Glad your getting that IM cleaned Jess :mrgreen:


----------



## Boruki

.. started fitting a head lining in to my roadsters roof. Primarily it's just black fabric that is held in some specific spots along the rails. Just need to decide how I'm doing the sides. Roof works fine with it all left in place as well. Was going to take some pictures, but I'll do that when I got to do the sides I think.

Also received a replaced DIS screen. Just waiting on my LEDs for my EML and I'll be attempting a DIY dashpod repair (once I've read through all the information that's located on the forum.. at least 10 times).


----------



## alexi7

Changed my power steering pump, for the second time, as the first one leaked. Now much better and was obviously going when I bought the car,  
Also fitted a blue silicon T I P much better.
Wak the air box next. plus maybe some D L R's.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned and waxed, ready for Autumn... or for the rest of summer.


----------



## Otley

J3SHF said:


> Took the kids to school in mine this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your getting that IM cleaned Jess :mrgreen:


I must say, your wee man looks suitably impressed with the space in the back. :lol:


----------



## J3SHF

Otley said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the kids to school in mine this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your getting that IM cleaned Jess :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, your wee man looks suitably impressed with the space in the back. :lol:
Click to expand...

Almost surprisingly so ha ha


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Had cambelt, water pump, hydraulic tensioner, spark plugs & offside front ABS sensor replaced. 
The most I've spent in 13 years of ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Had cambelt, water pump, hydraulic tensioner, spark plugs & offside front ABS sensor replaced.
> The most I've spent in 13 years of ownership.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, great service


----------



## NWDSdaz

Got my pipewerx decat fitted! Bwwwwaaaaarrrrp


----------



## roddy

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Had cambelt, water pump, hydraulic tensioner, spark plugs & offside front ABS sensor replaced.
> The most I've spent in 13 years of ownership.
> Hoggy. [/q
> 
> Did you not read the famous " Hoggy guide ",,, he recommends cam belt etc replacement every 5 yrs !!!


----------



## Ayaz

Droppd my car off with Kingsport in Sheffield to get rid of the awful Polybush top mount bushes and replace them for some LCR ones.


----------



## wilson

Finally fixed my air conditioning after nearly a year of ownership and never working except briefly once... Turned out to be the pressure switch.

Wishing it was warmer today after a freezing drive to work this morning, but I had to use it


----------



## blz-8027

Washed it 
then decided to get some more shiny bits off

Aftermarket clears










To aftermarket smoked



















This bit next



















Had a practice run





































It doesn't work doing it in one piece ,so im going to have to try and match the pattern when i do it for real


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Had cambelt, water pump, hydraulic tensioner, spark plugs & offside front ABS sensor replaced.
> The most I've spent in 13 years of ownership.
> Hoggy. [/q
> 
> Did you not read the famous " Hoggy guide ",,, he recommends cam belt etc replacement every 5 yrs !!!
Click to expand...

Hi, The most I spent on her in one go.
Hoggy.


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Am struggling fitting this p.o.s :evil:


----------



## nicksttv6

debadge the rear end, imho like it 










nick.


----------



## J3SHF

nicksttv6 said:


> debadge the rear end, imho like it
> 
> 
> 
> nick.


Looks good to me, it's how I've got mine with the rings on :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...caught up with some old friends and met a few new ones 'round at The Sultan's place. Hope that spacer gives it up for ya, Erol. 

Got two CV gaiters changed by Dean. And got a map tweak from The Great One. Just a wee bit, but 304bhp at 1.55bar in 21C is pretty good. 

Can't wait for winter. :twisted:


----------



## tt8nmanc

today I...

Painted my calipers red (original i know) and ordered some decals for them.  
De-badged the rear other than the rings.  
I wish DVLA would hurry up with my log book so i can fit my pressed private plate! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## J3SHF

tt8nmanc said:


> today I...
> 
> Painted my calipers red (original i know) and ordered some decals for them.
> De-badged the rear other than the rings.
> I wish DVLA would hurry up with my log book so i can fit my pressed private plate! [smiley=argue.gif]


Good job, what decals have you got coming


----------



## David C

tt8nmanc said:


> I wish DVLA would hurry up with my log book so i can fit my pressed private plate! [smiley=argue.gif]


Have you checked online? It may be active already.


----------



## tt8nmanc

David C said:


> tt8nmanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish DVLA would hurry up with my log book so i can fit my pressed private plate! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked online? It may be active already.
Click to expand...

Erm... No, didn't realise i could! Thats a job for today then. I thought i had to wait for the hard copy, its been 5 weeks now! 
Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt8nmanc

J3SHF said:


> tt8nmanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I...
> 
> Painted my calipers red (original i know) and ordered some decals for them.
> De-badged the rear other than the rings.
> I wish DVLA would hurry up with my log book so i can fit my pressed private plate! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, what decals have you got coming
Click to expand...

Thanks  ive ordered some audi rings of the bay. Got the link from on here from someone who said they have used the seller and they are good decals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blz-8027

Following on from yesterday

wrapped the fuel cap ready to fit when i get chance , see if i like it

Half done


















Other half done










Done apart from black bolts










Leftovers


----------



## MCIP

..Re gapped the brisk spark plus from 0.28 to 0.32 as thought it felt a little sluggish so just need to try it out now, Also noticed fuel rail filler pipe (i think thats what it is) has been rubbing on the plastic engine cover plate (see photos) done a temp fix for now so please check yours out and maybe avoid a fire!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

The line to the fpr is a vacuum line.


----------



## droopsnoot

Finally repaired the broken wire to the nearside of the heated rear screen (roadster). I'd done the offside one some time ago, discovered the nearside was also broken, but couldn't bend in the right direction to fix it. So yesterday I removed the passenger seat, found that since the wire broke the terminal-on-braided-lead has also broken off the screen contact, so I had to repair that as well. I'm always a bit nervous about having the soldering iron touching the screen for too long in case the heat causes a problem, but it seemed to go OK and is still connected after opening and closing the roof. So I just need it to steam up now, so I can see if it actually works.


----------



## mk1turbo

Fitted a hover kit










I mean I bled the brakes and master cylinder.


----------



## J3SHF

mk1turbo said:


> Fitted a hover kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I bled the brakes and master cylinder.


It's the right colour lol.


----------



## J3SHF

tt8nmanc said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt8nmanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I...
> 
> Painted my calipers red (original i know) and ordered some decals for them.
> De-badged the rear other than the rings.
> I wish DVLA would hurry up with my log book so i can fit my pressed private plate! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, what decals have you got coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks  ive ordered some audi rings of the bay. Got the link from on here from someone who said they have used the seller and they are good decals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm going to post a picture up after a few weeks of driving so it may help anyone looking to do something similar with vinyl in the engine bay. So far so good, no change at all in either the vinyl or the paint bearing in mind I have just used normal halfords primer, car paint but with a high temp lacquer as I had some from the strut brace.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Had a play with the headlights


----------



## jiver

got this via international mail.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Trouble4

Today I am actually going to work... it has been some time.. going to enjoy some time on the Audi TT..... finishing up the gauges...... getting engine bay cleaned with new pieces and getting rid of temp. pieces.........

interior lay out new leather for carpet headliner........ stereo system LCD blah blah.........

and waiting on the New Haldex controller :? lots of work ........... but ready to go


----------



## Trouble4

jiver said:


> got this via international mail.
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


email me please [email protected] was that from Gruvenparts ??????????? :?


----------



## jhoneyman

Spent 6 hours doing wax on / wax off.


----------



## Mondo

Trouble4 said:


> Today I am actually going to work...


...on that cup holder? Yay!


----------



## ades tt 180

...fitted my cookbot manifold cover...luv it...can't decide whether to get some kind of sticker for it, something like turbo or hybrid. ..what you think?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Got one of these, useful for many things, especially measuring coolant temps on sealed expansion header tank.
Might be useful for some, cheap enough & works well.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111396135694? ... EBIDX%3AIT
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

ades tt 180 said:


> ...fitted my cookbot manifold cover...luv it...can't decide whether to get some kind of sticker for it, something like turbo or hybrid. ..what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Nice engine bay Ade 8) 8)


----------



## ades tt 180

Cheers Mark... its coming along...


----------



## Hoggy

ades tt 180 said:


> ...fitted my cookbot manifold cover...luv it...can't decide whether to get some kind of sticker for it, something like turbo or hybrid. ..what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Hi, Looks good, 8) don't cheapen it with stickers. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ades tt 180

The master has spoken...I'll leave it plain and shiney then hoggy... 8)


----------



## mstew

Lovely looking bay there ades 8) PM'd

Edit: also what fmic are you running? Just noticed the boost pipe aside the battery


----------



## Hoggy

ades tt 180 said:


> The master has spoken...I'll leave it plain and shiney then hoggy... 8)


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ades tt 180

mstew said:


> Lovely looking bay there ades 8) PM'd
> 
> Edit: also what fmic are you running? Just noticed the boost pipe aside the battery


Cheers matey...The fmic is just an ebay special...that pipe you mention was a sod to connect up!..It all works ok but the pipes that come with it are not a perfect fit and take some fettling.


----------



## mstew

Was it a full kit designed to go under the TIP? I thought they're all supposed to go over it (which makes them look naff). Its a bitch as the TT headlights are much bigger than the golfs it was made for I bet. TT headlights push the battery in the way some more. Is it touching the rad pipe? As there's a fix for that!


----------



## ades tt 180

Sounds like you have experience of this kit!..The pipe comes off the i/c and goes under the horns, turns and goes under the inner wing and comes up to just behind the rad fan...With the joining hose and clip, it's just touching the fan bracket...doesn't interfere with the fan blades though...I never fitted one before and just kept trying the different pipes to get them to fit.


----------



## mstew

Funnily enough I have absolutely 0% experience with this kit! Just did a lot of research when looking at getting one for myself. Looking under countless bonnets at car shows and talking to the owners. Interesting stuff really.

Funnily enough I ended up accepting a 225 setup is the best way. Funny that! :lol:

Although there is some adjustment on the battery tray if you need it. The positive cable to the alternator can also be rotated about to in between the airbox and the tray. Also that big main rad hose can be swapped for a 225 one. They are similar orientation (can fit a 180) and just give a bit more space as they have a pipe that side as standard


----------



## J•RED

Unsure whether to put this v6 lip on or not. It's not bonded yet and still needs some work.






























Jason


----------



## roddy

why not ???????????


----------



## J•RED

roddy said:


> why not ???????????


To be honest im not overly happy with the fit. It needs a hell of alot of work to make it look right to me, and its already had a load of that done and im still not 100%. Im going to keep at it and see where I end up... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy

I have never fitted one myself but from reading many posts on here over the years it would appear that often, if not always, some work, more or less , is required


----------



## YSA107

I would fit it mate. Looks good against the red. Doesn't look too bad of a fit either in the pics.


----------



## mstew

You're not happy because black sucks. Colour code it


----------



## J•RED

mstew said:


> You're not happy because black sucks. Colour code it


Well It has crossed my mind


----------



## J•RED

YSA107 said:


> I would fit it mate. Looks good against the red. Doesn't look too bad of a fit either in the pics.


Honestly the pics don't show it up I had to turn the flash on to get this shot as it was going dark last night.









That white strip shouldn't be there between the lip and spoiler. Much more work needed!


----------



## J3SHF

J•RED said:


> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would fit it mate. Looks good against the red. Doesn't look too bad of a fit either in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the pics don't show it up I had to turn the flash on to get this shot as it was going dark last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white strip shouldn't be there between the lip and spoiler. Much more work needed!
Click to expand...

Keep at it, they look great done.


----------



## J3SHF

Today I........Had a very close call on the A27 after the Discovery pulling a trailer in front of me went over and revealed a 4ft Metal ramp sitting on the road in the outside lane, had to swerve rather well at "70" and missed it by not a lot at all. I was waiting for the bang.

Car behaved very well indeed :mrgreen:


----------



## richthethom

J3SHF said:


> Today I........Had a very close call on the A27 after the Discovery pulling a trailer in front of me went over and revealed a 4ft Metal ramp sitting on the road in the outside lane, had to swerve rather well at "70" and missed it by not a lot at all. I was waiting for the bang.
> 
> Car behaved very well indeed :mrgreen:


Scary stuff


----------



## merlin c

J•RED said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest im not overly happy with the fit. It needs a hell of alot of work to make it look right to me, and its already had a load of that done and im still not 100%. Im going to keep at it and see where I end up... [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

I had the same issue with mine, sorry I cannot remember the name of the adhesive, tiger black maybe, but I used that to glue the whole thing to the spoiler and then fill the even gap at the leading edge because after lots of sanding and presenting up I realised it would never be 100% flush. It looked good when it was black, but after a Porche body shop removed it and sprayed it Moro blue it looked fantastic............here is the finished item, if you look closely you can see the seam that has been sprayed over.


----------



## spaceplace

Are you thinking of "tiger seal"


----------



## J•RED

Looks great Merlin! I'm using sikaflex on mine as I can get my hands on it FOC and it's powerful stuff


----------



## merlin c

spaceplace said:


> Are you thinking of "tiger seal"


thats it!!!  thanks


----------



## richthethom

spaceplace said:


> Are you thinking of "tiger seal"


I was thinking of 'Tiger Feet'!

Thats right, thats right, thats right...


----------



## MCIP

ades tt 180 said:


> ...fitted my cookbot manifold cover...luv it...can't decide whether to get some kind of sticker for it, something like turbo or hybrid. ..what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


 I would put a very tiny sticker on it in the corner somewhere just to set it off (discreetly).


----------



## MCIP

fixitagaintomoz said:


> The line to the fpr is a vacuum line.


 Thanks fixitagaintomoz wasn't sure


----------



## richthethom

Today I had a new key cut and programmed by 
Actionman at Watford gap Services. 
Perfect job and a great bloke too.
Thanks Craig


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

This week I've been tidying up the brakes, part of which was removing the rust and spraying the disk centres silver - used some Halfords silver caliper paint I had left over thinking it might do. (I know, I know - it says on the tin not to use on disks!)

After leaving it to dry 24-hours I popped them in the oven to harden for abit. Paint was fine upto 200°C, but at about 220° the paint started to blister. :?

So off out for some VHT paint now


----------



## J3SHF

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> This week I've been tidying up the brakes, part of which was removing the rust and spraying the disk centres silver - used some Halfords silver caliper paint I had left over thinking it might do. (I know, I know - it says on the tin not to use on disks!)
> 
> After leaving it to dry 24-hours I popped them in the oven to harden for abit. Paint was fine upto 200°C, but at about 220° the paint started to blister. :?
> 
> So off out for some VHT paint now


Why do you need vht if it's only the dics centre, how hot are you getting them :mrgreen:

A bit of Hammerite would do the job fine, I'll be doing mine either black or silver, ran out of light when I did my Calipers.


----------



## Otley

Got round to freeing off my rear callipers. Noticed they were hanging on a bit lately.
Full strip down, clean, lube and rebuild. They must have been sticky for a while judging by the amount of dust.
Going to tear down the fronts tomorrow and give them the same treatment.


----------



## Mondo

...finished the speaker mod. Not the best pic I'm afraid...


----------



## Otley

Stripped down the front brakes and gave them a good clean & lube, as with the rears yesterday.
I'm SO going to have to paint those callipers!


----------



## Jonna85

Done few bits this week :mrgreen:

- new hazard warning switch
- fitted my comfort indicators
- new number plates and number plate surround
- new 3 bar grill
- Removed the wiring off the tacky aftermarket LED's that had been fitted by the previous owner.just waiting for my new bumper grills to turn up so I can be rid of them for good!


----------



## zerocake

Got a pair of polished strut top covers for free from a friend.


----------



## J3SHF

zerocake said:


> Got a pair of polished strut top covers for free from a friend.


Nice friend :mrgreen: Engine bay looking good.


----------



## zerocake

J3SHF said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pair of polished strut top covers for free from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice friend :mrgreen: Engine bay looking good.
Click to expand...

Thanks dude. Big changes will happen over winter ready for next show season. But for now, its the little things. Need to get the strut brace off and get it powdercoated as its starting to rust a little around the struts.


----------



## J3SHF

My strut brace wasn't rusty but I did fancy a contrasting colour so painted mine, in hindsight I would have powder coated it and will get this redone at some point as my finish is pretty good but not quite as consistent as a powder coated one. I certainly won't be showing mine as it's a daily driver and I just don't have the time to get it upto standard maybe in a few years time if I still have it as a spare car I might, got lots to do on the body next.


----------



## Otley

Got round to fitting the LED front sidelight bulbs Mullum sent me. Fitted the vanity bulbs last week. VERY pleased with them. 
Stephen's a top bloke, top quality goods delivered fast and efficiently. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Trig

Today I got hit by a flying wheel trim, number plate hanging off and scuffs on the bumper, grill and bonnet, see what it cleans up like at the weekend


----------



## spen

Trig said:


> Today I got hit by a flying wheel trim, number plate hanging off and scuffs on the bumper, grill and bonnet, see what it cleans up like at the weekend


Bad luck fella :? hope your paintwork is ok


----------



## spen

bought this fella to ride in the back and logo'd my OEM mats


----------



## blz-8027

Replaced my dented drivers sill

They get some crap behind them


































Came off easy enough following the how to on here


















Treated the rusty wing before refitting










Then fitted my spare petrol flap on


----------



## Skeee

_Well last night actually_

saw the most awesome firework display. 

Then had to stop to put the roof up! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ryanmtt

Skeee said:


> _Well last night actually_
> 
> saw the most awesome firework display.
> 
> Then had to stop to put the roof up! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Great pic


----------



## fatboy13

Got a new clutch & flywheel fitted, coolant leak sorted, full service & raised it up on the coilovers as it was a nightmare to drive the height it was!


----------



## Wiggles01

Fitted some more of my LED bulbs (only front fogs to do now)

Cookbots engine bling kit fitted but I need the extra bolt as mine is a 180 bhp so the cover is different.

Wig


----------



## bigdodge

spen said:


> bought this fella to ride in the back and logo'd my OEM mats


Looking good. How did you logoed the mats?


----------



## spen

Cheers. Just bought two tt badge :wink: s.


----------



## doverttowner

Fitted an aftermarket short shift. Took me about an hour, most of the time was getting the old shifter off the spline. All tested and changes are smooth and short.


----------



## Sandy

Had a mk2 tt try and race me up the M40 and finally managed to have a quick chat with him, around the same age driver young crazy and he tried so hard to keep up even under cutting cars but I kept on leaving him on the lights and miles behind so I waited for him :lol: good race


----------



## bigdodge

spen said:


> Cheers. Just bought two tt badge :wink: s.


Cheers mate I thought as much. I have been looking around but cant find any so wonder if you can let us know where you got them.
Cheers


----------



## mullum

... Spent the day in North Weald ...


----------



## Mondo

Yesterday:
Small bits of maintenance. Tightened the arm rest; was starting to creak a bit. Also removed the Big Knob and re-aligned the gear logo disc. Has been pointing at about 1 o'clock for about two years since a certain Sultan gave my knob a firm twist :roll: one day. Took all of 15 seconds to re-align. 

Today:
Trying to work out where an annoying creak-over-rough-ground is coming from. NSR-ish. Not the seats, not the bolts holding the rear seat backs on, not the seat belt, not the rear Eibach springs - and, miracle of miracles, I checked and it's not broken.  Who'd have thought. :roll: Don't think it's the parcel shelf but I took it off just in case, so let's see if the sound is still there without. Removed the rubber cover things over the nuts that hold the parcel shelf and tightened them a bit. Might be that.

Mildly annoying, as undiagnosed creaks are. 

Past few days:
Been thinking about an active sub. All seem quite high and a difficult boot fit. Am wondering now about a bass tube of some sort. Alpine do a passive tube one, and I think I can just about mount a 5-channel Rockford Fossgate amp vertically behind the driver's seat, having about 6cm spare between the back of the driver's seat and the face of the OSR passenger seat, in the footwell. Hmm... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mstew

Stephen, so you went in the end? How was players?

Mondo, you didn't ask but I'd recommend a 12" sub in a small sealed enclosure for a coupe. It'll give you sharp clear, deep bass without being too boomy A bass tube will give unwanted buffeting noise, be weak and not be able to handle much power at all!  also pioneer make strong sub's for not much money.


----------



## Mondo

Ta. Thinkin' about these two:
















Alpine 12" passive sub, Rockford Fossgate 5-channel amp. The amp is only 2" thick, so would fit behind me. Just need to cough up £500 and justify it. :?


----------



## Skeee

ryanmtt said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Well last night actually_
> saw the most awesome firework display.
> Then had to stop to put the roof up! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic
Click to expand...

 Not mine I'm afraid.

_No time to take pics; too busy getting the Tonneau to fit in the (full!) boot, raise the roof and dry the seats!  
_


----------



## J3SHF

Mondo said:


> Ta. Thinkin' about these two:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> Alpine 12" passive sub, Rockford Fossgate 5-channel amp. The amp is only 2" thick, so would fit behind me. Just need to cough up £500 and justify it. :?


I do like Rockford kit, why not go for a Punch sub to match the amp. The Punch kit I had years ago sounded great, another thing in my list to do.


----------



## J3SHF

Today I gave it a quick going over with some detailer spray and thought I'd take some pics now the calipers are finished.


----------



## mstew

Mondo said:


> Alpine 12" passive sub, Rockford Fossgate 5-channel amp. The amp is only 2" thick, so would fit behind me. Just need to cough up £500 and justify it. :?


Both alpine and RF do quality stuff but I wouldn't fancy paying that much on their entry level products! 5 channel amps aren't usually up to much power wise. Hence the 4x50w plus 200w. It will be OK at best


----------



## mullum

*Mondo*, how about ..

A dedicated sub amp like an audison SR1dk ;-) ;-) 600W (4 Ω) (in the marketplace)

The SPL Dynamics ICE 150.4 (4 channel : (4 Ω) 4x140W, or 2x360W) I was considering, I still reckon that'd be nice : http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/spl-dynamics-ice-150-4

Those two : nice combo

But, I've also got a 5 channel amp in the marketplace, a Hertz HCP5D : 5x 55 + 160W (4 Ω) It's a very compact amp too.

*Mstew*, yeah players was ok - venue was good but not as good as Goodwood. Only saw the 3 well known TTs though :-/


----------



## merlin c

J3SHF said:


> Today I gave it a quick going over with some detailer spray and thought I'd take some pics now the calipers are finished.


Beautiful!!!!! Moro blue is the best, for about 15 minutes then it gets dirty again....aaaaaaarrrrrrrgh!!! :?


----------



## spen

bigdodge said:


> spen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. Just bought two tt badge :wink: s.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate I thought as much. I have been looking around but cant find any so wonder if you can let us know where you got them.
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 hi. i got one from main dealers as i was goin to replace my rear badge but decided not to then got the other off ebay.Readily available on there. :wink:


----------



## pete_slim

... Took delivery of my new replacement qS front grille..
Now I have to work out how to get it back home to England.


----------



## J3SHF

merlin c said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I gave it a quick going over with some detailer spray and thought I'd take some pics now the calipers are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!!! Moro blue is the best, for about 15 minutes then it gets dirty again....aaaaaaarrrrrrrgh!!! :?
Click to expand...

Probably explains why my wife keeps asking why I have to clean the car AGAIN instead of regrouting the bathroom :mrgreen:


----------



## tt8nmanc

Today I.... fitted some faux leather handle covers after picking up some fabric on my travels today. 
They are not perfect but look better than the scratched plastic. 










[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## spen

Dark coloured cars are a bitch to keep clean. look ace when they are though.Thats why i opted for a silver one 

looks very nice btw tt8nmanc 8)


----------



## Mondo

...pretty much convinced myself this is the answer to my prayers:









Cheap, self-contained, easy to fit/remove... what's not to like?


----------



## J3SHF

Mondo said:


> ...pretty much convinced myself this is the answer to my prayers:
> 
> 
> Cheap, self-contained, easy to fit/remove... what's not to like?


Not usually a fan of combined amp and sub but as I have kids and life stuff to use my car for too like a lot of others I'd be interested in hearing your opinion if you get it.

The only other thing I was going to look at was inverting the space saver and making a bowl for a sub to sit in through the boot floor. A project that's a while down the line for me.


----------



## merlin c

Replaced my broken wiper linkage mechanism £44-00 delivered and in good condition, very smooth movement 

my temp repair with jubilee clip, worked well..



If you do not have a bearing puller use this method to pull the wiper arms off the spline....unscrew nut 2/3 of the way then use a pipe pliers to squeeze it off the spline like so.....





broken linkage


replacement


----------



## im_ant

Engine warning light came on at startup, car runs no differently, anyone with VAGCOM / VCDS in Central Scotland, near Falkirk? How much would a garage take to get the error code?

Also I need an oil top up, no idea which oil is already in the car, which is the correct oil for an '03 225 Roadster?

Cheers.


----------



## merlin c

im_ant said:


> Engine warning light came on at startup, car runs no differently, anyone with VAGCOM / VCDS in Central Scotland, near Falkirk? How much would a garage take to get the error code?
> 
> Also I need an oil top up, no idea which oil is already in the car, which is the correct oil for an '03 225 Roadster?
> 
> Cheers.


Stick this post in your own thread titled 'help! VCDS in central Scotland'......... you will get more coverage and replies.


----------



## im_ant

merlin c said:


> im_ant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engine warning light came on at startup, car runs no differently, anyone with VAGCOM / VCDS in Central Scotland, near Falkirk? How much would a garage take to get the error code?
> 
> Also I need an oil top up, no idea which oil is already in the car, which is the correct oil for an '03 225 Roadster?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick this post in your own thread titled 'help! VCDS in central Scotland'......... you will get more coverage and replies.
Click to expand...

Thanks will do.


----------



## Otley

Thought I'd make a start at removing the standard exhaust, ready for fitting the new stainless one on Sunday.
What a complete mare these nuts on the mid' clamp are to remove. Really badly corroded, soon as the socket got any weight on it, the buggers rounded. I had plan B ready to go though, out came my nut splitter...... Not a chance, the shape of the clamp doesn't allow the splitter to fully go over the nut. [email protected] 
Plan C, 4lb hammer and a chisel. STILL can't get the buggers off, up on ramps laid on my back I just can't get enough swing and purchase to crack them.  
Right, in the morning, down to my chums, with his oxy acetylene torch, let's see how stubborn they are then! :twisted:


----------



## mstew

Angle grinder?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

That was my exact thought...... although oxy acetylene is fun....


----------



## Otley

Don't have a grinder unfortunately!
The boy's an Ace with the bottles, so it should only take a couple of seconds, then I'll limp her home with the clamp still in place, then split it open when she's up on my ramps on the drive.


----------



## Mondo

...went for a quick redline charge. 3 up, lights/aircon/music on, rolling start. Did two, the 2nd a little better than the 1st. One nice number, both a little higher than I though they'd be:









That's 312bhp in old money; more than a Mk3 TTS  Chuffed to bits.  1.8bar a bit of a surprise, so I'll take both Torque-recorded figures with a pinch of salt.

Still... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## asahartz

Finally got round to replacing my thermostat. I now have warmth from the heater and the gauge actually makes 90!

Not too bad a job using the guide in the Knowledgebase; I opted not to drain the system but just to catch the coolant in a bowl as it seems I don't actually have an undertray  Just pulled the hose off the thermostat housing and let it empty from there. Hardly lost any. The bottom bolt was a pig to get to, even with the dipstick tube removed and the alternator connections tucked away - I finally managed it with a 5mm Allen key and a short extension to get enough purchase on it.


----------



## Boruki

.. fitted a new dash pod after mine died. Epic amounts of frustration getting it delivered.. as in, they didn't bother delivering it and I had to collect it from the depot. It arrived with a missing clip and cracked screw fittings. I now have a permanent air bag light (no codes ever showed for this though?) but no visible engine light which is strange as there should be a few fault codes on there for sure! Might have to get the supplier to ensure that there is a working light on it.

I also got around to checking the back of my cam cover nuts as I had previously found the front ones to be a bit loose (following my cambelt having been changed). The rears were as bad as the front, nowhere near the 10nm tightness!

I also removed my oil pressure sender as it was allowing oil out - I think (as recommended by Wak) an extension is the way to go! Back to the blank bolt for now.

I unfortunately found that my car is VERY loud at idle to start with (idling @ 1100) with a blowing exhaust type noise and a possible high pitch rattle. After a couple of minutes the idle drops to about 900 and the noises go with it. I'm wondering if replacing the dog bone has caused some issues with my down pipe (which looks original) or similar.. My dad was worried the rattle might be linked to the turbo bearings.. which I hope not as it was rebuilt not long ago.

A busy day.


----------



## peter139

painted the wheels again to high gloss and painted the calipers white.
Need to make some new audi logo's on the centercaps.


----------



## Otley

Fitted the cat back. Got my chum to blow the stubborn nuts off the mid' clamp yesterday, limped her back home ready to start this morning. Everything went smoothly. Old system off, (bloody heavy by the way) slotted each section on from front working back, got everything just where it needed to be then tightened all the clamps, again working from front to back. I've sat the tailpipes flush to the rear valance rather than sticking out. (I'll tell you why later, let's see how things pan out with the manufacturer over a slight issue.)
Sounds LOVELY. Not loud but a deep burble. Nice boom on over run. Really happy with overall build, fitment and sound.


----------



## Boruki

Today I investigated the rattling and exhaust noises that I had experienced yesterday.. found out that one manifold bolt wasn't torqued up fully. Then I found that one of the nuts from the turbo/downpipe joint had fallen off! Put a new one on and then boom.. no more rattle! Also I think my airbag light has turned itself off? Neither of us remember it showing when the dash was on.


----------



## Otley

Today I was asked by one of my sons, "Why is Gru from Despicable Me reflected in your new exhaust box?"
Cheeky little sod! :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Otley said:


> Today I was asked by one of my sons, "Why is Gru from Despicable Me reflected in your new exhaust box?"
> Cheeky little sod! :lol:


  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

finally sourced the correct fuel level sender and hit buy, at a good price  meaning once I build her back up, I should have a working fuel gauge 

Also starting to think about my interior, and how to get cup holders and an armrest.

Cue a quick look through ebay, and hitting Buy it now on this beauty...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281351513923? ... EBIDX%3AIT

wont stay looking like this though..... I will colour match it to the Porsche seats, and build cup holders in the compartment.


----------



## 3TT3

fixitagaintomoz said:


> finally sourced the correct fuel level sender and hit buy, at a good price  meaning once I build her back up, I should have a working fuel gauge
> 
> Also starting to think about my interior, and how to get cup holders and an armrest.
> 
> Cue a quick look through ebay, and hitting Buy it now on this beauty...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281351513923? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> wont stay looking like this though..... I will colour match it to the Porsche seats, and build cup holders in the compartment.


Looks ok for the price!.. hey got a link for the sender source or was it a one off buy?.
Im not 100% sure the sender is gone on mine but chances are it is.. I have to get the dis done first.(unreadable).


----------



## Predator

Today i finish custom front lip spoiler...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

3TT3 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally sourced the correct fuel level sender and hit buy, at a good price  meaning once I build her back up, I should have a working fuel gauge
> 
> Also starting to think about my interior, and how to get cup holders and an armrest.
> 
> Cue a quick look through ebay, and hitting Buy it now on this beauty...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281351513923? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> wont stay looking like this though..... I will colour match it to the Porsche seats, and build cup holders in the compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks ok for the price!.. hey got a link for the sender source or was it a one off buy?.
> Im not 100% sure the sender is gone on mine but chances are it is.. I have to get the dis done first.(unreadable).
Click to expand...

it was a one off mate, sorry. Is yours newer than 2002? If so my main sender level sender will be available- it works ok its just the wrong part... pm me for more info


----------



## 3TT3

Predator said:


> Today i finish custom front lip spoiler...


looks a good job, hard to see the effect without daylight pics tho.


----------



## merlin c

I fitted my new Bosch coolant after run pump, $80.00 all in from the states, or so I thought until Mr bloody tax man added 20% vat and the post office £8.00 handling charge,,,,,,,,,,,,  :x


----------



## basky

merlin c said:


> I fitted my new Bosch coolant after run pump, $80.00 all in from the states, or so I thought until Mr bloody tax man added 20% vat and the post office £8.00 handling charge,,,,,,,,,,,,  :x


 Lol think I payed about £75 a couple of years back from TPS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## christopherr

This morning I used Waks central locking coding guide, a £4.95 cable from eBay, and VCDS-Lite to enable the double press unlock


----------



## tommatt90

christopherr said:


> This morning I used Waks central locking coding guide, a £4.95 cable from eBay, and VCDS-Lite to enable the double press unlock


Nice! Will have a go at this for sure, cheers 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

I renewed my PAS cooling pipework and hopefully sorted out the leak before ADI.


----------



## zerocake

For the last 2 days i have failed to completely remove the magnetic circle stuck to my windscreen on my tax disc holder. Damn you DVLA!


----------



## Duggy

Fitted my bargain Aerotwins and removed my tax disc 










John


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, As I was filling her with Shell V Power, I was told what a beautiful car, is it new ?, obviously knew nothing about Mk1 TT's, but knew a beautiful car when they saw one. Well happy that someone thought a 13+ year old *Amulet Red *TT was new.  8) 
And no, they didn't have a white stick.  
Hoggy.


----------



## spen

HA nice one, i must say they do turn heads as old as they are. 8)


----------



## Db3123

Same as I've done for the past few weeks look at it in bits on the drive waiting for parts!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

^^^ me too!^^^

What you waiting for?


----------



## Db3123

clutch! Ordered a fx400 6 puck single mass kit, as soon as thats here its engine in time!


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Fitted my bargain Aerotwins and removed my tax disc


Nice, DD. Those aerotwins look much nicer than the raised early originals. 

...wrote up that yesterday I took the lower 3 grilles off and gave them two coats of Plastidip matte black. Will get another two coats today (if/when the fog lifts  ) and put them back on. Gave the FMIC a bit of a clean while the grilles were off too. What a faff; won't be doing that again. 

Got a 2nd hand later model 601 A siren. Fitted it. Locked the car with the windows down, reached in and popped the bonnet - no alarm. Normally waiving my arms around inside would have been enough, but the motion sensor's not worked in the 8 years I've owned her. Popping the bonnet does, so disappointing it didn't go off. Need to check that out somehow before returning the damn thing. 

Oh, and keep oscillating between:
1) a Fusion CS-AT1100 active sub
2) an Infinity Basslink active sub
3) a Kenwood XR400-4 4-channel amp
4) doing nothing.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my bargain Aerotwins and removed my tax disc
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, DD. Those aerotwins look much nicer than the raised early originals.
> 
> ...wrote up that yesterday I took the lower 3 grilles off and gave them two coats of Plastidip matte black. Will get another two coats today (if/when the fog lifts  ) and put them back on. Gave the FMIC a bit of a clean while the grilles were off too. What a faff; won't be doing that again.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

They certainly do  My washer jets spray the screen as well now :lol:

It's a bit of a shame really mate, was looking at a flat out weekend, so everything was looking good for ADI, then I found out I'll be on a plane to Shanghai instead of attending it... :? :?

Third year on the trot I've been 6000 miles away for the show I really want to attend  

John


----------



## J3SHF

Today I taxed my car and found a use for my Tax disc holder.


----------



## zerocake

Today i went to Burger King and could not resist...


----------



## spen

Today i fitted orbit ring and knob


----------



## Otley

How nice does the ring look? 
One of my better buys that.


----------



## spen

Otley said:


> How nice does the ring look?
> One of my better buys that.


Yes its spot on, knob looks cool in the dark too. Impressed 
Would like some of the carbon stuff too but sooo pricey.


----------



## ades tt 180

...fitted my new coil pack wiring cover. ...looks much tidier me thinks..


----------



## Mondo

...surprised a Renault Megane 265 (I think; dodgy square blocks all over the front and sides, 'shakin' that ass'-style) south of Crawley. Wasn't going to, but he came up quick after a roundabout and I just happened to be in the right gear, so I nailed it - and watched him slowly fade into the background.

Childish, but most satisfying.


----------



## merlin c

spen said:


> Today i fitted orbit ring and knob


mmmm you have a nice big ring and a impressive knob!!!! :lol: :lol: :-* Defo on my list now I have seen that... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## merlin c

zerocake said:


> Today i went to Burger King and could not resist...


Yea, the grey one makes yours look good!!!


----------



## spaceplace

Silver one is nice, that blue one looks a mess! Ha I joke- looks awesome! You don't have to lie about burger king though, just admit you were buying super soakers from toys r us!


----------



## spen

Saw this nice denim blue so thought id take a pic with mine in background


----------



## mstew

Picked up this little 49k mile beaut as a run about  only cost me £31.95, the cost of the new fuel pump it needed to get running! I did have to drop the tank to do it though. It still needs a little TLC but it'll be worth it as she drives spot on 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

started to clean my manifold......



















Still a loooooong way to go but a definite improvement

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Was too late to post yesterday, but "today i"

Conquered Snowdon.

Route was as follows, Pyg, Crib Gogh, got to the end of the ridge and couldnt see the way round due to thick cloud cover, and didnt fancy taking risks with rediculous wind speeds, so came down a waterfall to the Pyg track again in line with the gap between the middle and uppermost resevoirs, then up to the top again, and back down Miners.

We missed the last park and ride, and the taxi wouldnt come to us, so we then walked the 3.2 miles back to the park and ride.

After all that i climbed into my crappy clio and drove home, missing my TT every second of the way!


----------



## Rockafella1974

MOT passed, no advisories at all!!

1st car I have ever owned that has passed MOT without issues.. These TT's are strong mother f"@£kets!


----------



## philgibQS

In for the new Longlife custom exhaust! Fingers crossed it sounds good! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew

How's the exhaust then?


----------



## philgibQS

Good! Very good! Loud... Maybe slightly too loud... I may get used to it. Although they said they can easily add an extra box if needed at a later date! All in all I'm please and tired ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Video?


----------



## philgibQS

As I said... Maybe too loud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsiz202

Exhaust sounds sweet!

Today i took it for a 20mile round trip, weather was awful but with the heated seat on i couldnt of cared less!


----------



## im_ant

Today I fitted a new engine coolant temperature sensor, pretty straightforward job right? Not if you can't get the new one in properly, start the car, spilling coolant everywhere, only to realise it didn't go in properly because the rubber washer from the old one is still stuck in the plug, d'oh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley

Received this in the post. 8) 
Really impressed with the quality. Hoping to fit it this afternoon but it might have to wait until the weekend. :x 
Planning to eventually have it crackle black.


----------



## Rockafella1974

A year to this day I collected my TT

Been trouble free all this time.. apart from a slow puncture, and the occasional ESP light thing

Best car ever


----------



## alexi7

Fitted this yesterday, looks fantastic, great group buy.
Alex


----------



## marsiz202

Car flew through its mot, needed both number plate units which i got from tps with bulbs for less than a tenner each and 4 part worns for now until i sort which new wheels i want.


----------



## merlin c

alexi7 said:


> Fitted this yesterday, looks fantastic, great group buy.
> Alex


 You fitted a wall to your TT, not very aerodynamic  ..............hi hi  nice job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## alexi7

merlin c said:


> alexi7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this yesterday, looks fantastic, great group buy.
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> You fitted a wall to your TT, not very aerodynamic  ..............hi hi  nice job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

It is a bungalow wall tho, :lol: :lol:


----------



## jiver

... got this in the mail.
my it is big 
took 4 weeks from UK to Oz... snail mail


----------



## Otley

Got round to fitting my new boost pipe.
I've not polished the clamps, as I'm planning to paint it crackle black at some point.
The only 'bother' I had fitting it was, it didn't seem to sit into the hose at the turbo end properly. Eventually I just pushed it home as far as it would go, then once I sat the new pipe into the clamps I just wiggled the hose until it went over far enough. 
Gave her a right old spooling along the M62 to make sure it's all sat correctly. Nice. :twisted: 
Gave all the clamps on the new exhaust a quick nip while I was in my overalls too.


----------



## Mondo

...took my internal motion sensor out. It's never worked, and can't say I've missed it. Looking at it now, wondering if I can be @rsed picking up a replacement 8N8 951 177 6PS part from Fleabay or not.

Probably not... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## furrydice

Searched the internet till my eyes bled looking for a good mk1 to buy.


----------



## TheVarix

merlin c said:


> I fitted my new Bosch coolant after run pump, $80.00 all in from the states, or so I thought until Mr bloody tax man added 20% vat and the post office £8.00 handling charge,,,,,,,,,,,,  :x


Next time get it from Car parts 4 less. Original Bosch one for slightly less than £80.


----------



## asahartz

...Floored it from standing on a wet road and felt my quattro kick in. Nice to know my Haldex is doing it's job!


----------



## furrydice

Dreamt about owning one


----------



## merlin c

TheVarix said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted my new Bosch coolant after run pump, $80.00 all in from the states, or so I thought until Mr bloody tax man added 20% vat and the post office £8.00 handling charge,,,,,,,,,,,,  :x
> 
> 
> 
> Next time get it from Car parts 4 less. Original Bosch one for slightly less than £80.
Click to expand...

NEXT TIME!!!    aaarrrrgh!


----------



## Otley

Put her through the MoT. 
1 advisory, Nearside rear tyre nearing wear bar indicators.
Well chuffed, for an 8 year old 'everyday' motor, this year, yet again she cost me only the price of a test.


----------



## philgibQS

Had the QS wheel retrimmed in black alcantara with red stitching - done by royal steering wheels. Fantastic job!









The line is central, it's just the photograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoTTy John

Discovered my spoiler isn't properly sealed and water is getting into the tailgate, causing the LED number plate lamps to stop functioning.

Have taken a little Dremel type drill and put a few drainage holes into the clear plastic 'lip' around the bulb holder to enciurge the water to, b,b, go away again and put the festoons back in :-( What fun!

Oops! Nearly forgot! After checking the Fuse 4 was still operational, can't remember where the pesky fuse removal tool was located! Short term memory is with custard please.


----------



## mullum

Well done you for realising it was the leak and not faulty LEDs !


----------



## J3SHF

Today I (my) car crossed a milestone so decided to stop off and take a couple of pictures, sad bit over, i'll get my coat.


----------



## jiver

J3SHF said:


> Today I (my) car crossed a milestone so decided to stop off and take a couple of pictures, sad bit over, i'll get my coat.


looks like it crossed a time zone too and went back 12 years?


----------



## bigdodge

jiver said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I (my) car crossed a milestone so decided to stop off and take a couple of pictures, sad bit over, i'll get my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it crossed a time zone too and went back 12 years?
Click to expand...

Well spotted :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rockafella1974

bigdodge said:


> jiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I (my) car crossed a milestone so decided to stop off and take a couple of pictures, sad bit over, i'll get my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it crossed a time zone too and went back 12 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well spotted :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Back to the Future!

Flux Capacitors at Eurocarparts!


----------



## 3TT3

One day soon: Tomorrow if ups tracking is correct  my car will also have figures and thimbles on the central display!.

Wouldnt it be ironic,if when its working some faults start showing!

Today.Im wrapping the bonnet in chameleon carbon fibre vinyl.( I had some left from a previous project 

No I wouldnt have bothered except my small nick and deep scratch repairs have made the bonnet look spotty, like raf roundels with black showing thru the red.
Bonnet had been resprayed at some stage and the blackish filler primer leeches into the touch up paint .

Itll use up the vinyl.If it looks huey n ralph [smiley=clown.gif] and it probably will with just one panel done:
Ill either buy a 5mx1.52m roll n do the whole car,or perhaps roof n pillars in black(pretendy qs) or get my local resprayer to do the bonnet.


----------



## OeTT

Today I cleaned and treated my leather seats. Followed the great "how to" and used the liquid leather products as advised. I was stunned by how much grime came off, I was have a very grubby ass! I will post up an after shot tomorrow when its light. I found running the heated seats for a while really helped with absorbing the restorer. Will use the scuffmaster to touch up a few minor blemishes on the drivers side bolster but need to make sure of the grey I need first.


----------



## w32aphex

I fitted some spacers, and this thread has reminded me that I still need to set the clock/date correctly too. :lol:

In the last couple of weeks I also discovered how to close the vents on the dash, and I found the little flap thingy above the rear view mirror!


----------



## Mondo

...signed up for Movember: http://mobro.co/reigateraymond

No more beardy (but still weirdy, fortunately) for me, let alone the goatee I had for 10-15 years beforehand. Expect some truly shocking posts from me on the 'Pic of the day' thread.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this


----------



## J•RED

Looks like mine  awesome!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this


That looks mint- i would use that as my desktop pic if you allow it?


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...signed up for Movember: http://mobro.co/reigateraymond
> 
> No more beardy (but still weirdy, fortunately) for me, let alone the goatee I had for 10-15 years beforehand. Expect some truly shocking posts from me on the 'Pic of the day' thread.


Omg, am I really ready for this... 

John


----------



## w32aphex

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this


Very cool chap!


----------



## ElijahTT

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this


Stunning!


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Omg, am I really ready for this...
> 
> John


You better be, bitch; I'm comin' for ya:









:lol:


----------



## merlin c

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this


wow!!! very talented, I think you could make a few quid on here by offering bespoke drawings from photos of peoples TT... 8)


----------



## ScoTTy John

mullum said:


> Well done you for realising it was the leak and not faulty LEDs !


I remembered that your advice was to ensure that tailgate wasn't leaking before fitting LEDs Mullum. Had thought it had been a past historic problem but water sat in the lights was a bit of a give away!

Will they recover for re-use once the tailgate is sealed or will they need replacing? Please excuse my ignorance and possible stupid question.


----------



## J3SHF

ElijahTT said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
Click to expand...

Come on Shaun, the rear wheel is a bit too deep dished 

Spot on chap.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Come on Shaun, the rear wheel is a bit too deep dished  Spot on chap.


Have some mercy Jez. I had to draw this demonstration sketch in front of the crowded class of 102 students on screen via video link in a strict time window of 1:30 mins... If I had more time I would do EVERYTHING perfectly - LOL :lol:



merlin c said:


> wow!!! very talented, I think you could make a few quid on here by offering bespoke drawings from photos of peoples TT... 8)


I would like to be able to offer such a service but have such little time at the moment that the only time I get to pump these out is through my lecturing job on Coventry university's automotive design course on the 1st year undergraduate module I lead there. Shame really 



ElijahTT said:


> Stunning!


Cheers 



fixitagaintomoz said:


> That looks mint- i would use that as my desktop pic if you allow it?


I would be honoured to take a spot on your PC desktop with this wee TT sketch


----------



## merlin c

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Shaun, the rear wheel is a bit too deep dished  Spot on chap.
> 
> 
> 
> Have some mercy Jez. I had to draw this demonstration sketch in front of the crowded class of 102 students on screen via video link in a strict time window of 1:30 mins... If I had more time I would do EVERYTHING perfectly - LOL :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!! very talented, I think you could make a few quid on here by offering bespoke drawings from photos of peoples TT... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to be able to offer such a service but have such little time at the moment that the only time I get to pump these out is through my lecturing job on Coventry university's automotive design course on the 1st year undergraduate module I lead there. Shame really
> 
> 
> 
> ElijahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks mint- i would use that as my desktop pic if you allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be honoured to take a spot on your PC desktop with this wee TT sketch
Click to expand...

just desktopped your drawing too on my laptop, looks even more stunning because its much bigger,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 8)


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Omg, am I really ready for this...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> You better be, bitch; I'm comin' for ya:
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Now I'm really scared or is it scarred...    

John


----------



## shaunhutchinson

merlin c said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Shaun, the rear wheel is a bit too deep dished  Spot on chap.
> 
> 
> 
> Have some mercy Jez. I had to draw this demonstration sketch in front of the crowded class of 102 students on screen via video link in a strict time window of 1:30 mins... If I had more time I would do EVERYTHING perfectly - LOL :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!! very talented, I think you could make a few quid on here by offering bespoke drawings from photos of peoples TT... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to be able to offer such a service but have such little time at the moment that the only time I get to pump these out is through my lecturing job on Coventry university's automotive design course on the 1st year undergraduate module I lead there. Shame really
> 
> 
> 
> ElijahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks mint- i would use that as my desktop pic if you allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be honoured to take a spot on your PC desktop with this wee TT sketch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just desktopped your drawing too on my laptop, looks even more stunning because its much bigger,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 8)
Click to expand...

YAY... Everyone desktop the TT drawings - LOL! I'm just glad people like it


----------



## 3TT3

dashpod back from bba..fitted(well put back in with one screw..I have to put the lower dash back on) and working
Lots of symbols n stuff!.. I think prince changed his name to one of them .
Will finish the bonnet wrapping this evening..then see if the fuel gauge now works correctly !


----------



## asahartz

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Shaun, the rear wheel is a bit too deep dished  Spot on chap.
> 
> 
> 
> Have some mercy Jez. I had to draw this demonstration sketch in front of the crowded class of 102 students on screen via video link in a strict time window of 1:30 mins... If I had more time I would do EVERYTHING perfectly - LOL :lol:
Click to expand...

You did that in 1:30? I couldn't even do that in 1 & a half _years_!


----------



## TheVarix

ScoTTy John said:


> Discovered my spoiler isn't properly sealed and water is getting into the tailgate, causing the LED number plate lamps to stop functioning.
> 
> Have taken a little Dremel type drill and put a few drainage holes into the clear plastic 'lip' around the bulb holder to enciurge the water to, b,b, go away again and put the festoons back in :-( What fun!
> 
> Oops! Nearly forgot! After checking the Fuse 4 was still operational, can't remember where the pesky fuse removal tool was located! Short term memory is with custard please.


It seems your problem was like mine. What I did was sealing the gap between spoiler and bootlid with silicon. Nice and dry there now...


----------



## tommatt90

Found some mint rear seats at a nice price, so cars looking nice and complete again inside


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

tommatt90 said:


> Found some mint rear seats at a nice price, so cars looking nice and complete again inside


Sorry mate i forgot to tell you about my rear seat delete... u sticking with a full interior then?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

3TT3 said:


> dashpod back from bba..fitted(well put back in with one screw..I have to put the lower dash back on) and working
> Lots of symbols n stuff!.. I think prince changed his name to one of them .
> Will finish the bonnet wrapping this evening..then see if the fuel gauge now works correctly !


Can I please ask if you how much they charge and do you provide a life time guarantee? Also Do you have a link to BBA?

EDIT: Was it this group: http://www.bba-reman.com/content.aspx?c ... rd_failing


----------



## shaunhutchinson

asahartz said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Shaun, the rear wheel is a bit too deep dished  Spot on chap.
> 
> 
> 
> Have some mercy Jez. I had to draw this demonstration sketch in front of the crowded class of 102 students on screen via video link in a strict time window of 1:30 mins... If I had more time I would do EVERYTHING perfectly - LOL :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did that in 1:30? I couldn't even do that in 1 & a half _years_!
Click to expand...

Yep, when your designing a car there are modellers waiting for your drawings so you have to be fast. Also in professional studios such as audi design and Ford Motor company (my old haunt) the pace is fast so you have to be able to think of ideas through drawings quickly.


----------



## Otley

shaunhutchinson said:


> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this


WOW! That is just utterly amazing!
All the detail and shading... In one and a half minutes!
That is some serious skill you have there my friend.
As for time to do stuff like this, set aside half an hour every week, people would pay GOOD money for sketches HALF the quality of this!
Do you have any clips of your work to upload? I would love to see the technique you use.
SO impressed with that!


----------



## scott18T

Busy morning today, had the car on my mates lift,
carried a full haldex service, which was 45k miles overdue, oil was nearly black.
Also changed the fuel filter, which was the orignal going by the date stamped on it, was full of black 
crap when drained.
Also fixed a rattly heat shield.

Scott.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Otley said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That is just utterly amazing!
> All the detail and shading... In one and a half minutes!
> That is some serious skill you have there my friend.
> As for time to do stuff like this, set aside half an hour every week, people would pay GOOD money for sketches HALF the quality of this!
> Do you have any clips of your work to upload? I would love to see the technique you use.
> SO impressed with that!
Click to expand...

Good lord no 1:30:00 . One and a half hours... no wonder your all amazed... HA HA HAAA! Sorry, forgot to put the zeros on the end.


----------



## Otley

Ahhh, my mistake. Re-read it, does say 1 hour 30.  
Still a stunning sketch!


----------



## deiferdog

Today I mainly wasted the morning looking at what turned out to be well sub-standard V6 :evil:


----------



## Sandy

scott18T said:


> Busy morning today, had the car on my mates lift,
> carried a full haldex service, which was 45k miles overdue, oil was nearly black.
> Also changed the fuel filter, which was the orignal going by the date stamped on it, was full of black
> crap when drained.
> Also fixed a rattly heat shield.
> 
> Scott.


Was changing the haldex oil and filter easy? Was it done on the floor?.


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I drew a TT for my car design students who need to learn fast sketching techniques. Wish I had more time to do stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That is just utterly amazing!
> All the detail and shading... In one and a half minutes!
> That is some serious skill you have there my friend.
> As for time to do stuff like this, set aside half an hour every week, people would pay GOOD money for sketches HALF the quality of this!
> Do you have any clips of your work to upload? I would love to see the technique you use.
> SO impressed with that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord no 1:30:00 . One and a half hours... no wonder your all amazed... HA HA HAAA! Sorry, forgot to put the zeros on the end.
Click to expand...

If we're being picky the front calipers are on the wrong way too ha ha


----------



## scott18T

Sandy said:


> scott18T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy morning today, had the car on my mates lift,
> carried a full haldex service, which was 45k miles overdue, oil was nearly black.
> Also changed the fuel filter, which was the orignal going by the date stamped on it, was full of black
> crap when drained.
> Also fixed a rattly heat shield.
> 
> Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Was changing the haldex oil and filter easy? Was it done on the floor?.
Click to expand...

I used a mates vehicle lift. The filter was a bit fiddly to remove/fit as there is not much room.
Also all retaining clips on the undertray had rusted away, so had cable tie back in postion untill I get some replacements.


----------



## TheVarix

Well not today but yesterday my machine passed its MOT with no advisories whatsoever! I was so proud of her! Sniff, sniff...


----------



## Sandy

Fitted this LCR beauty today.


----------



## w32aphex

I changed some bulbs. LED sidelights and 6K xenons, very nice.

Cambelt tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy

scott18T said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scott18T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy morning today, had the car on my mates lift,
> carried a full haldex service, which was 45k miles overdue, oil was nearly black.
> Also changed the fuel filter, which was the orignal going by the date stamped on it, was full of black
> crap when drained.
> Also fixed a rattly heat shield.
> 
> Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Was changing the haldex oil and filter easy? Was it done on the floor?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used a mates vehicle lift. The filter was a bit fiddly to remove/fit as there is not much room.
> Also all retaining clips on the undertray had rusted away, so had cable tie back in postion untill I get some replacements.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## zerocake

Got the blowing exhaust fixed today. Turned out only 1 of the 3 nuts that hold the downpipe to the turbo were attached. Changed the gasket plus all new studs and nuts.


----------



## w32aphex

Cambelt, water pump, alt. belt and tensioner piston all done today. And got my new wheels.


----------



## Paulj100

w32aphex said:


> Cambelt, water pump, alt. belt and tensioner piston all done today. And got my new wheels.


New wheels! Pics????? 

Paul


----------



## w32aphex

Paulj100 said:


> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cambelt, water pump, alt. belt and tensioner piston all done today. And got my new wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels! Pics?????
> Paul
Click to expand...

Gotta wait until my brakes turn up, will fit them at the same time as adjustable rear tie bars, get the alignment done... then pics.


----------



## Paulj100

w32aphex said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cambelt, water pump, alt. belt and tensioner piston all done today. And got my new wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels! Pics?????
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta wait until my brakes turn up, will fit them at the same time as adjustable rear tie bars, get the alignment done... then pics.
Click to expand...

You tease! Lol. Look forward to the pics.

Paul


----------



## scott18T

This afternoon I changed the thermostate,bit of a fiddly job but managed it o.k
Engine temp much more stable now.


----------



## Otley

Took delivery of this little beauty!
Supplied, cut & coded by Craig. Lovely bit of kit, top quality look and feel. I had already been fitted out with the original Bentley style fob earlier this year (Craig again) but this one has far more 'bling' about it.
Really impressed I am, Craig is a top bloke, came out to my work to do the job.
Get yer pennies out boys and girls, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## tomsutton529

Today (after a long week on site and doing reports) i thought I would nip to shop for some evening liquid refreshments (15 carlsberg for £10 in Spar for those that will drink owt)... By "nip to the shop" I mean give it the beanz upto 30..or 40 depending what road I was on.. However it seemed that every non turbo driver was on the road and spoiled my plan. So I am drowning my sorrows and making a list of things to spend my wages on this month so I can contribute to this thread in the correct manner..


----------



## Otley

Sorry to hear you're in such a low place my friend.
I've got some old drained sump oil that will have much more flavour than the 15 green you're about to inflict on your body. :roll:


----------



## Samoa

Bought one of these...

ALLOY WHEEL FITTING LOCATOR ALIGNMENT TOOL. AUDI TT TTS RS (8JN/8J)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea

Decided it was time I cleaned my panel filter. While it was off I fitted an S2000 cone that I'd picked up a while back and give it a go :roll:

All the comments about Darth Vader are true, I thought he was sitting in the passenger seat :lol:

A very engaging driving experience listening to every spool and recirc actuation but Im not sure I could stick with it permanently.


----------



## Greeny2313

Today I changed the cambelt, tensioners, water pump, aux belt, serviced and made a start on body work


----------



## OeTT

Had the old girl detailed. No more swirls and all the scratches caused by next doors cat are gone.
Happy boy


----------



## christopherr

Today I... had it TerraClean'd










Not sure if it was worth it, after it was done the emissions readings barely changed, and I haven't felt any difference driving it. Even the guy that did it said in all actuality it probably didn't need it, but we weren't to know that before doing it. The car is 10 years old with 73k miles on the clock, and I've only had it a few weeks so it was more a _preventative might help as I don't know its history_ kind of thing.


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Swapped out my N75 valve, she's now boosting properly, well I suspect I have a little leak but no more naturally aspirated TT 

Had a bloke in a taxi roll back into me, DESPITE me honking on and off 10 times and then continuosly honking he still didn't notice, there was next to no damage and he was very apologetic...what an effing plonker though! :roll:

Cleaned my car for the first time in about 2 months, I remember why I hate washing her, scratches from someone opening the door onto her need sorting but she's now shiny again... instead of light brown


----------



## w32aphex

Fitted new wheels. Very happy! 8)


----------



## T4Toy

w32aphex said:


> Fitted new wheels. Very happy! 8)


I like them


----------



## bigdodge

T4Toy said:


> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new wheels. Very happy! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I like them
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## spen

Looks very nice fella. Nice and clean looking. 8)


----------



## spen

Double post fail


----------



## Lollypop86

She had her MOT today.........pass with 0 advisories! PARTY!!!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## TheVarix

Had my alloys refurbished!


----------



## clewb

Got my UK plates printed and fitted them to the car.


----------



## Spliffy

Fitted the first couple of silicone hoses to the breather system, one of the plastic pipes has a crack in it so will have to be replaced. Then went for a drive


----------



## rw5340

OeTT said:


> Had the old girl detailed. No more swirls and all the scratches caused by next doors cat are gone.
> Happy boy


Looks really amazing, any before pics ?
I need mine that good looking! :idea:


----------



## Fizzleh

changed both air and oil filters


----------



## David C

Fizzleh said:


> changed both air and oil filters


Not a fair comparison.
Comparing the colour of a new basic plain filter with the old charcoal combi filter.
If you'd got a new charcoal filter, it wouldn't have looked much different to the old one!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looked longingly at my TT sat on the drive looking all run down and unloved....... cant wait to get her back up and running!


----------



## Archidan

Wrapped my rear valance in matt black.


Before


Preparation


Vinyl on



Back on the car.


----------



## bigdodge

Archidan said:


> Wrapped my rear valance in matt black.
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> Preparation
> 
> 
> Vinyl on
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the car.


Looking good and I also like the wheels. Was it difficult to do?


----------



## Archidan

Thanks, not too difficult it was the first time I have used a vinyl wrap. It was tricky to get started and it was very handy my wife was around for an extra set of hands as it would have taken a lot longer on my own. Once it was warmed up with a hairdryer it became very easy to work and formed round all the curves and angle relatively easily. An extra set of hands is well worth it as trying to hold the valance, stretch the vinyl and hold a hairdryer on it is tricky with only two hands!

Thinking of doing the roof next!


----------



## Lollypop86

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Looked longingly at my TT sat on the drive looking all run down and unloved....... cant wait to get her back up and running!


whats happening with the seats!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looked longingly at my TT sat on the drive looking all run down and unloved....... cant wait to get her back up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> whats happening with the seats!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 Car's not even dead yet!







_ Thought you were happy not having your bum cosseted by leather?_


----------



## Malky007

Got my drivers door and window realigned, shuts better now

New rear tyres.. Hankook v12 evo2, now same front and back! (Bought it with different brands which I'm not a fan of having)

Service booked for Friday!


----------



## doverttowner

Fitted a cup holder bought from ebay. Made using a plastic printer, quality is very good and I think it 
looks like an OEM item. I'm verry pleased with it, here are are few pics.


----------



## Gordi

Today I purchased a Forge FMD008 Recirc Valve an Induction kit and booked in for a re-map


----------



## christopherr

Last night I fitted a Euro LHD tail light I'd purchased for that all-red symmetrical look. No photo because it was dark when I did it! Also ordered some super bright bulbs from mullum to go in both tail lights.


----------



## eldiablott

Gordi said:


> Today I purchased a Forge FMD008 Recirc Valve an Induction kit and booked in for a re-map


i love this car


----------



## RSSTT

Malky007 said:


> Got my drivers door and window realigned, shuts better now
> 
> New rear tyres.. Hankook v12 evo2, now same front and back! (Bought it with different brands which I'm not a fan of having)
> 
> Service booked for Friday!


Were you getting a lot of wind noise at higherspeed through the drivers door? Did you get a garage to do the work?


----------



## w32aphex

Replaced a few bits and gave her a wash with baby bath.


----------



## Stochman

Gave her roof the Fabsil treatment for the first time, I was amazed at how easy and quickly I was able to apply it, anyway she's now all set for the rigours of winter.

Any excuse for a photo...


----------



## zerocake

Drivers rear disc break is warped. Winner.


----------



## Mondo

...shaved some weight from the car. Kind of...


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...shaved some weight from the car. Kind of...


You're going to have to shave some more weight out of the car, to take into account the added weight of that mo you're growing... :wink:

John


----------



## scott18T

Changed the aux water pump and replaced broken dipstick guide tube this afternoon. 
Also cleaned the tailpipes.


----------



## droopsnoot

Replaced the nearside lower front wishbone, bushes, ball joint, track rod end and inner track rod - got an advisory on the MOT last year so figured it was worthwhile. Hopefully will do the offside on Monday, then get it aligned again. Also noted a slight drip of anti-freeze running down the block from somewhere on the nearside, which might explain the smell of coolant when stopped in traffic on the M6 last week. So that's another thing to look at.


----------



## Paulj100

After removing the rear badges a while back then putting them back :roll: Finally de badged it for good have to agree with others it does make the rear look wider  








Also followed people's tips on here how to remove Ghosting when the badges are removed. Used WD40 then a good wax worked perfect 8)

Paul


----------



## pdp1966

Changed the pollen filter wow the old one was flithy,
Changed the air filter original spec no fancy racing ones
On refiting parts discovered the throttle body conection hose was not sitting true on the underside all good now..


----------



## Mondo

...took off the L-shaped metal pipe that runs off the throttle body and is part of the carbon canister pipe work, to tidy it up a bit - some paint was flaking so it'll get several coats of PlastiDip. Then thought, WTF, let's get those Forge carbon canister hoses and the U-shaped servo hose while I'm at it. 

All in black, natch. :wink:


----------



## hey3688

pdp1966 said:


> Changed the pollen filter wow the old one was flithy,
> Changed the air filter original spec no fancy racing ones
> On refiting parts discovered the throttle body conection hose was not sitting true on the underside all good now..


Did exactly the same today even down to throttle body connection
but also changed spark plugs and fixed connection under drivers seat for air bags as i was getting ABS light on whenever the seat was adjusted


----------



## w32aphex

Tarox 6 pots now fitted up front, and cookbot tie bars at the rear.


----------



## mullum

Nice


----------



## zerocake

Can't stand the squealing warped disc on the tt anymore. Just new everything.

Even a new rear caliper too as it was binding a bit.


----------



## Mondo

w32aphex said:


> Tarox 6 pots now fitted up front, and cookbot tie bars at the rear.


No pics, didn't happen. :-*


----------



## w32aphex

Mondo said:


> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarox 6 pots now fitted up front, and cookbot tie bars at the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> No pics, didn't happen. :-*
Click to expand...

It's a job for tomorrow... 4 wheel alignment, wash, photos.


----------



## Malky007

RSSTT said:


> Malky007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my drivers door and window realigned, shuts better now
> 
> New rear tyres.. Hankook v12 evo2, now same front and back! (Bought it with different brands which I'm not a fan of having)
> 
> Service booked for Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Were you getting a lot of wind noise at higherspeed through the drivers door? Did you get a garage to do the work?
Click to expand...

Wasn't getting any noise, but door had a noticable drop when opened

Yeah got body shop to do it.


----------



## w32aphex

Mondo said:


> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarox 6 pots now fitted up front, and cookbot tie bars at the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> No pics, didn't happen. :-*
Click to expand...




















There you go!


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the lower front arm, new bushes, ball joint, rack end and track rod end. And while removing the arm, noticed a bit of a rusty scab on the subframe near the mounting, foolishly poked at it and converted it into a hole. Well, two holes.

Strange that it can be perfect in that place on the nearside, yet rusted through on the offside - must be trapped water or mud or something. So, I'll have to have a look around the rest of the car in case anything else like that is happening. I still think of it as a 'new' car despite it being 14 years old, so I wasn't expecting this - I have rusty nearside wheelarches, but I figured that was badly-repaired accident damage. Subframe on my 40-year-old Vauxhall hasn't rusted in this way.


----------



## Mondo

w32aphex said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarox 6 pots now fitted up front, and cookbot tie bars at the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> No pics, didn't happen. :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Today I... had a bit of a history lesson!

And very interesting it was too


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=book2.gif]

Nope - gonna need more to go on than that, OBW*.

* - OBW - Original Beardy Weirdy. :-*


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Nope - gonna need more to go on than that, OBW*.
> 
> * - OBW - Original Beardy Weirdy. :-*


Secret Squirrel stuff - well, not so secret, just old history I wasn't up on. [smiley=deal2.gif]

How's the lip slug coming along my shaven friend? Shouldn't you be posting pics and links and stuff?
(not that I want to see your mug particularly, but it is for chiradee mate) [smiley=klingon.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Going great guns. I'll be featuring on Crimewatch any day now. I think weekly Identikit photos are all I'd inflict on my adoring public, so look for an update Sat. morning.

Be afraid. Be very afraid...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mondo, I moustache you to be responsible with explicit images.....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Going great guns. I'll be featuring on Crimewatch any day now. I think weekly Identikit photos are all I'd inflict on my adoring public, so look for an update Sat. morning.


I knew Kirsty Young was you in a wig!! Or was it Anne Robinson? I get confused... 


Mondo said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid...


The horror! The horror!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Going great guns. I'll be featuring on Crimewatch any day now. I think weekly Identikit photos are all I'd inflict on my adoring public, so look for an update Sat. morning.
> 
> Be afraid. Be very afraid...


We can hash tag it at APS mk3 3 day... I might win a prize :roll: :lol:

#ttoc #mondoslipslug 

John


----------



## Malky007

Modified the £3.43 ebay cup holder that arrived the other day
Trimmed it down to fit the curve the bonded wooden disc inside and secured it to the cover.


----------



## bigdodge

Good stuff avoid any drilling. I might have to invest in one myself


----------



## sussexbythesea

Received my red armrest bought from a very helpful member on here 

Postie delivered at 1, fitted by half past :!:

Looks great


----------



## Veneeringman

Picked up the TT after having the front & rear bumpers re-sprayed.

Very impressed with this car I must say.


----------



## Trouble4

realized had been posting in picture of the day (something)

but anyway finished front grilles not perfect and some loose ends yet but I like them.

going to be selling them but additional hardware needs to be included as this should be about a 20 min job and it was NOT.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

WhanAB Griile Matt Black Aluminium by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Griile Matt Black Aluminium by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Griile Matt Black Aluminium by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

Get closer on engine bay as well


----------



## zerocake

Malky007 said:


> Modified the £3.43 ebay cup holder that arrived the other day
> Trimmed it down to fit the curve the bonded wooden disc inside and secured it to the cover.


Awesome. Great to see it worked for you also


----------



## scott18T

Checked the gearbox oil level.
150ml added to bring to right level.


----------



## Mondo

Don D, Bart and Fix, you can all [smiley=furious3.gif] off! How dare you insult my attempts at masculinity by ripping the pi$$at my poor attempts at lip insulation?

I'm hurt.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

We'll see who has the last laugh, when I'm beating off rent-boys with a stick come the full glory of my Sgt. Maj, Ned Flanders-eque lady-tickler. :twisted:

Er... [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## dannyboy89

Replaced the old tatty number plates with some fresh plain GB ones


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Don D, Bart and Fix, you can all [smiley=furious3.gif] off! How dare you insult my attempts at masculinity by ripping the pi$$at my poor attempts at lip insulation?
> 
> I'm hurt.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> We'll see who has the last laugh, when I'm beating off rent-boys with *my man truncheon * come the full glory of my Sgt. Maj, Ned Flanders-eque lady-tickler. :twisted:
> 
> Er... [smiley=help.gif]


I'm sure you'll get free entry to the Blue Oyster bar... :wink: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## droopsnoot

Took it in for an MOT test on the off-chance they could do it straight away. They did, and it passed, which is always nice for a car that I still think of as 'almost new' but in fact is almost 15 years old.


----------



## zerocake

As well as all new Pagid break discs and pads it turned out the passenger rear caliper was binding alot so i fitted a new one.










Annnd also removed the rear seats and fittings ready for the sound deadening, false floor and audio installation.


----------



## Haiych

Today the head unit was sorted so the flap closes again. Changed a split hose ... again. Took it for a drive by the seaside and fed it some go go juice.


----------



## redsilverblue

Today I debagged him.


----------



## Mondo

Debagged? Sounds painful... :wink:

Getting a bit carried away with the mods, aren't we, Vaiva?


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> Debagged? Sounds painful... :wink:
> 
> Getting a bit carried away with the mods, aren't we, Vaiva?


Ermmm a little bit, but nothing too major have been done 

What you don't know is that I bought a damaged big knob from Norfolk Stig for a bargain price and brought it back to life. It is very very shiny now. It's beautiful  

One more mod to go, which is to finally fit the splitter which been resting to my fridge for the last three months and that's really it, all the modding will end at that


----------



## Trouble4

redsilverblue said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debagged? Sounds painful... :wink:
> 
> Getting a bit carried away with the mods, aren't we, Vaiva?
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmm a little bit, but nothing too major have been done
> 
> What you don't know is that I bought a damaged big knob from Norfolk Stig for a bargain price and brought it back to life. It is very very shiny now. It's beautiful
> 
> One more mod to go, which is to finally fit the splitter which been resting to my fridge for the last three months and that's really it, all the modding will end at that
Click to expand...

will take a piece of that action........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zerocake

Applied a 4mm covering of Silent Coat sound deadening in the rear ready for audio build.


----------



## mullum

zerocake said:


> Applied a 4mm covering of Silent Coat sound deadening in the rear ready for audio build.


Why not do a specific thread mate ? I'd like to watch the progress and might miss it in this section ;-)


----------



## zerocake

mullum said:


> Why not do a specific thread mate ? I'd like to watch the progress and might miss it in this section ;-)


I was debating starting my own build thread. I think i may


----------



## Haiych

I enjoyed some quality bonding time with my TT as I have to give it up for the rest of the week to my husband. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'll have to go back to driving my Fiesta while he takes it away to have all it's urgent repairs done. I'll do it though for the greater good.


----------



## Haiych

Sacked off the damaged tyres and had two new F1's and wow what an improvement. Also picked up a temperature sensor which is on the coffee table ready to be swapped out. It's a long shot I know but better to try it before going for a stat change. So really pleased that another problem is resolved and my TT is another step closer to the condition I expect my cars to be. Yeah!!!


----------



## Mondo

zerocake said:


> Applied a 4mm covering of Silent Coat sound deadening in the rear ready for audio build...


Let's hope you never have to get at the fuel pump - or are handy with a Stanley knife. :wink:


----------



## basky

Dreaded Mot time [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

And she passed [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nicksttv6

painted front calipers green very happy with results  



















nick.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Fitted my my new kenwood sub 8)


----------



## Mondo

nicksttv6 said:


> painted front calipers *very green* happy with results...


Indeed! Works both ways.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

NWDSdaz said:


> Fitted my my new kenwood sub 8)


Looks good like that


----------



## Wiggles01

I spent two hours working out the wiring on my boxster seats which was a big hurdle for me to get over, worked out where to steal the supplies from and started putting the interior back together again.

Found a TT breaker not too far away from me so all the rest of the interior parts should be easy to source now

Two weeks and I should have it ready to drive again fingers crossed

W


----------



## Lollypop86

not today but monday........4 new tyres cheers then lol

J
xx


----------



## Haiych

Temperature sensor has been changed and it's not made the blindest bit of difference to the car  Looks like we'll be changing the thermostat tomorrow. Should keep me out of trouble. On an up note the Haldex has been serviced so I can feel a more confident about that now. Thanks to Ian at ICA for squeezing us in once he found out it's never been done before. He also to us it seems we've got a good TT as well. I have now stopped thinking I've bought a lemon and since it came back to me yesterday evening I've been having some fun driving it today.


----------



## ScoTTy John

Replaced Fuse 41. Ah! Such fond memories of the old one! Checked the tyre pressures then had a nice little run down to Salisbury. 

Having been exposed to a new emotion courtesy of Joanne Shaw Taylor and Bernie Marsden, I had an even nicer little run home.   And that's the low down dirty truth! And blues via the Bose sounds even better when its turned up way beyond 11! :roll:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Mounted my engine


----------



## Paulj100

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Mounted my engine


Great Work matey. You certainly deserve that meal & drink!

Paul


----------



## Matt B

Wiggles01 said:


> I spent two hours working out the wiring on my boxster seats which was a big hurdle for me to get over, worked out where to steal the supplies from and started putting the interior back together again.
> 
> Found a TT breaker not too far away from me so all the rest of the interior parts should be easy to source now
> 
> Two weeks and I should have it ready to drive again fingers crossed
> 
> W


Dude, if you had searched on the forum for porsche seats you would have found that its been done before, by me and others.
Would have been happy to help you with the wiring info.

Matt


----------



## Paulj100

Received my privacy shades today


----------



## conlechi

Paulj100 said:


> Received my privacy shades today


Look good Paul, post up some pics when fitted


----------



## Haiych

... held my husband at dipstick point and got him to change the thermostat on my TT. Turns out the hardest part was wrestling the new dipstick pipe into place! Thermostat change went smoothly with little hassle which was a surprise. Not done any mods to it yet but the list of repairs needed is mostly done. Headlight washers is set to be the next mission. Listening to the washers running it sounds like it's going to be new motor.


----------



## asahartz

ScoTTy John said:


> Replaced Fuse 41. Ah! Such fond memories of the old one! Checked the tyre pressures then had a nice little run down to Salisbury.
> 
> Having been exposed to a new emotion courtesy of Joanne Shaw Taylor and Bernie Marsden, I had an even nicer little run home.   And that's the low down dirty truth! And blues via the Bose sounds even better when its turned up way beyond 11! :roll:


JST - ah I could listen to her all day! I didn't get the bonus of Bernie when I saw her earlier this summer but great anyway. And The Dirty Truth is currently resident in my car CD player too!


----------



## warrenstuart

Did the 49 deg C test to confirm the thermostat is sticking open [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Another Sunday morning job... the joys of owning a car that's 12 years old :?

Warren.


----------



## scott18T

Changed both o/s stop and tail light bulbs as one failed and the other was black looking. 
Scott .


----------



## Mondo

...finished fitting 6 of 7 new Forge hoses - the servo hose and 5 of the 6 carbon canister ones. Not sure I can be arsed fitting the last one, right at the back; looks a pig to get to.

Hey ho; maybe once my back has forgiven me for fitting the other 6. :?


----------



## hey3688

Had a spare couple of hours today so changed the Haldex oil and filter and the fuel filter and bombed the air con as i was getting a funny smell after changing the pollen filter,air filter and spark plugs 2 weeks ago.
Also found the Haldex earth strap totally dissintergrated so got that to sort.
Just leaves engine oil and filter and dsg oil and filter to sort hopefully next weekend and that will be full service complete.
also get my winter wheels on once ive got them re balanced as some of the stick on weights came off last year when i was giving them a good pressure wash


----------



## doverttowner

Managed to re-synch BOTH my key fobs today, thanks to Actionman and his online advice. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Haiych

Spent the time cleaning the car. Also had to top up the coolant after yesterday's thermostat change. Now my TT's running nicely it's time to advertise my faithful Fiesta.


----------



## Hibbsy

Loaned my car to my local Audi dealer for he Mk3 launch weekend. Full valet and test drive in return!


----------



## coolie

.......passed 40,000mls 

Good job i had the thing serviced from front to back this week, and installed new discs and pads at the front. and finished off the b'day celebrations with a shampooing for the boot area, tank of v-nitro and new bosch wiper blades. looking forward to stretching the legs now its run in


----------



## hey3688

****** said:


> .......passed 40,000mls
> 
> Good job i had the thing serviced from front to back this week, and installed new discs and pads at the front. and finished off the b'day celebrations with a shampooing for the boot area, tank of v-nitro and new bosch wiper blades. looking forward to stretching the legs now its run in


I have just doubled that today 80001 on odo


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

turned the key for the first time in over 3 months 

http://youtu.be/qys71TpAu5A?list=UUdzjT ... 7z3oF-jN3g


----------



## T4Toy

removed the NSF drive shaft as inner boot split  
2 of the three bolts on the bottom balljoint seized and sheered off so now im replacing that too :roll:


----------



## mattyc53

Was actually a few days ago but I fitted courtesy lights to the door handles..
Video below


----------



## The Gachet

mattyc53 said:


> Was actually the a few days ago but I fitted courtesy lights to the door handles..
> Video below


I thought this was a really cool mod mate, well done... where did you exactly tap into the interior light feed then !? 8)


----------



## ScoTTy John

asahartz said:


> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced Fuse 41. Ah! Such fond memories of the old one! Checked the tyre pressures then had a nice little run down to Salisbury.
> 
> Having been exposed to a new emotion courtesy of Joanne Shaw Taylor and Bernie Marsden, I had an even nicer little run home.   And that's the low down dirty truth! And blues via the Bose sounds even better when its turned up way beyond 11! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> JST - ah I could listen to her all day! I didn't get the bonus of Bernie when I saw her earlier this summer but great anyway. And The Dirty Truth is currently resident in my car CD player too!
Click to expand...

Great to find another JST appreciator on here! Saw her play a half hour freebie in a coffee shop in Marlborough a month or so ago to promote the tour/release of The Dirty Truth. She signed CD covers, etc, after in the nearby record shop and was so polite and down to earth! Hadn't realised she'd lost her Mum last year to cancer which made me all the more determined to spread the word via Facebook, etc, about the tour, album and her amazing talent. Hardly a day goes by without a listen to The Dirty Truth - have only got White Sugar in addition and both are on iPod in car 8)


----------



## ScoTTy John

Yesterday was joined by Spike, Jess and Gary in assisting Swindon Audi launch Mk3. We were allowed to detail our own cars (our choice), drive them into the showroom as part of the build up to the unveiling of Mk3 and left them in the showroom all day. We all got test drives of the TT TDI (very impressive) and a chauffeur driven R8 V10 experience. The younger dealer staff were amazed to see tidy Mk1s (and Spike's Mk2) up close and in the showroom.


----------



## mattyc53

The Gachet said:


> mattyc53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was actually the a few days ago but I fitted courtesy lights to the door handles..
> Video below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a really cool mod mate, well done... where did you exactly tap into the interior light feed then !? 8)
Click to expand...

It was my mates BMW 335d that gave me the idea to do it. 
Quick search and someone on here had actually done it back in 2010 and there is a tutorial somewhere. 
The loom runs down the passenger side A pillar and can be accessed by removing the glovebox. Fairly easy to get to..


----------



## im_ant

New pads discs and callipers fitted, and a good clean


----------



## The Gachet

mattyc53 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattyc53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was actually the a few days ago but I fitted courtesy lights to the door handles..
> Video below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a really cool mod mate, well done... where did you exactly tap into the interior light feed then !? 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was my mates BMW 335d that gave me the idea to do it.
> Quick search and someone on here had actually done it back in 2010 and there is a tutorial somewhere.
> The loom runs down the passenger side A pillar and can be accessed by removing the glovebox. Fairly easy to get to..
Click to expand...

Okay, cheers mate as I may give this a try one day !


----------



## Spliffy

Picked the TT up from the local indie who has given the head a refresh. Cam belt due next year so decided to get it done slightly early and with 180k on the clock thought the valves would benefit from a refresh. Now to take it out for a good run


----------



## ryanmtt

Bought a load of genuine parts for a service when the weather is ok 8)


----------



## Mondo

...got a donation from a Mr. Stanmore. Peter, if you're listening, Cheers!

PS: I look more & more like an extra from a Sergio Leone movie. That's a Western, Vaiva, not the 'other' genre. :wink:


----------



## sussexbythesea

Pleasure Mondo,a worthy cause


----------



## crono35

Finally fixed the evap leak on my 01 allroad that has plagued me for the last year.

Drive my TT to the dealership to pick up an oil cap, so it's still TT related, I guess? Threw a CEL on the way back because I borrowed the cap to test and forgot to put it back.

News to me: 1.8T and 2.7T gas caps NOT interchangeable.


----------



## cavaye

... Had my 19" RS rotor arms fitted today, love them!


----------



## mullum

Oh Dan how could you ? 'Orrible wheel those ! The colour works well though


----------



## asahartz

Had my TT serviced at a local VAG indy - very reasonable prices; charged me less for oil and bulbs than I can buy them for in the shops!

Also left me with a list of things that need doing, some of which I knew about, some that were news to me (and not particularly welcome.

Now where do I get those number plate lights again?


----------



## scott18T

Had to replace the battery today, let me down at 5.30 this morning.
The one that came out was the original, going by the date stamp. Done well for 12 years.


----------



## Sandy

If anyone says it's easy they know where to go as it's a pity to do as the belt never seems to want to go back on as the tensioner lip gets in the way [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
parts were in good condition but water pump was leaking so changed the lot.


----------



## John-H

Metal impeller pumps seem to have a problem with leaks. I think changing away from the original Audi pump due to the cracking impeller failures only introduced other areas of unreliability. The new Audi pumps don't crack and have reliable seals.

Any problems with the casting threads for the M12 engine mount bolts?


----------



## Sandy

John-H said:


> Metal impeller pumps seem to have a problem with leaks. I think changing away from the original Audi pump due to the cracking impeller failures only introduced other areas of unreliability. The new Audi pumps don't crack and have reliable seals.
> 
> Any problems with the casting threads for the M12 engine mount bolts?


Hello John h 
I've used the same on audi a3 and it lasted 4 years before it started leaking.
I didn't have any issue with the bolts on the mount or engine side but had an issue trying to fit the belt back on as there is meant to be an m6 bolt and washer to tension the timing belt tensioner but had to resort to other measures in order to get the belt around the rim of the tensioner [smiley=bigcry.gif] one hour of struggling.


----------



## John-H

It's an M5 x 55 stud you want with nut and washer screwed into the tensioning damper but you don't need it if you put a new damper on as the pin holds it. It helps to take the tensioning roller off whilst threading the belt half on the sprockets to start with then fit the roller whilst sliding the belt the rest of the way on.

The workshop manual says 60Nm + 90 deg. for the M12 bolts but I've had two mounts strip with that spec. There's a second spec of 80 Nm which is more sensible. I've just repaired my S3 mount with a Helicoil which holds 80 Nm but strips out the coil with the other spec.

Fun isn't it? :wink:


----------



## Sandy

John-H said:


> It's an M5 x 55 stud you want with nut and washer screwed into the tensioning damper but you don't need it if you put a new damper on as the pin holds it. It helps to take the tensioning roller off whilst threading the belt half on the sprockets to start with then fit the roller whilst sliding the belt the rest of the way on.
> 
> The workshop manual says 60Nm + 90 deg. for the M12 bolts but I've had two mounts strip with that spec. There's a second spec of 80 Nm which is more sensible. I've just repaired my S3 mount with a Helicoil which holds 80 Nm but strips out the coil with the other spec.
> 
> Fun isn't it? :wink:


Yes that's the 1 m5 x 55 but I didn't have it and it is a new damper but for some reason the belt wasn't sliding over [smiley=bigcry.gif]








I didn't use a torque wrench although one was available and just torqued the bolts up to arm spec lol they're tight now. Stupid design

oh yes so much fun trying to figure out why why why lol 
Now need to replace the serpentine belt and tensioner as the roller seems to be touching the timing cover and the belt is hanging by 2 teeth :?


----------



## TheVarix

Fitted an oem double cupholder. I had to modify remove the base (black) and modify my base/cover (grey) with a dremel but it was really easy. Really happy with it as it's going to be really useful for my morning coffee on my way to work and for long journeys.


----------



## droopsnoot

Rodded out the drivers side drain tube on my Roadster. Had a go from the top but it's virtually impossible to see the drain tray so I thought I'd get the wheelarch liner out and go from there.

I used a length of plastic air pipe and gradually fed it up the pipe, which didn't seem all that flimsy. At one point I managed to extract about 9" of white coated coil spring, which had a bit of tape (by the look of it) tangled up in it, which would easily have blocked the pipe. After that I could get the air pipe to appear at the top so I pulled it up and down a few times, fed the spring back in and called it quits. Had to clean off the arch before I put the liner back in.

There are some disturbing spots of rust on the seam between the inner and outer wheel well, and some under the paint on the front part of the outer wheel well, so for now I've bunged a bit of waxoyl on to stop them getting worse and will have to revisit in the summer when I have another car to use.


----------



## hey3688

Today i put some new 5k DS2s to replace the 6k ones as i thought 6k was a bit too blue also put some whiter H3 foglight bulbs in
Put a new earth strap on the haldex and put some new circular spring clips on the rear undertrays as they had rusted away
I also got my winter wheels fitted but did not have time to get the engine and dsg oil changed as i had work to do on the house, Hopefully next weekend


----------



## TheVarix

cavaye said:


> ... Had my 19" RS rotor arms fitted today, love them!


I think they look really good


----------



## Converted2VW

TheVarix said:


> cavaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Had my 19" RS rotor arms fitted today, love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really good
Click to expand...

I like these!!


----------



## cherie

I've arranged to go and look at a TT this Saturday. If it's as good as the seller claims, then it will be an absolute bargain!


----------



## cavaye

mullum said:


> Oh Dan how could you ? 'Orrible wheel those ! The colour works well though


Haha sorry mate! Couldn't help myself!!



TheVarix said:


> I think they look really good


Cheers mate! Does need a bit of lowering though :/ Looks like I'm gunna go off-road!!



Converted2VW said:


> I like these!!


Yours was one of the only mk1's I've seen with these on (along with another from the states)


----------



## pete_slim

... spent an absolute fortune on some of the rebuild parts for my car.

TSR Exhaust manifold vband
TSR 3"downpipe vband
Tial Vband wastegate
Garrett GTX2867R turbo with upgraded heatshield and metal cages
all vband clamps and hoses oil lines etc.

Also ordered:

Southbend clutch kit 
Metal thermostat housing
034 motorsport 85mm MAF housing (bling)
IE timing belt drive gear
Siemens Deka Injectors
Ferrea Exhaust valves
Gruvenparts dipstick and tube
Gruvenparts coolant y pipe

Fluidampr
ECS dogbone
2.0l coilpack conversion
colipack harness cover

My wallet is now close to melting.  
I need a beer :roll:


----------



## shanco73

Today I am hoping to get a response from Wak regarding some rolling road datalogging and tunning I am treating my TT to for Christmas.
Has been serviced and had a new clutch and DMF, new front tyres and Drilled and Grooved discs all round. 
I cannot wait to get this tuinning work done


----------



## ryanmtt

Gave my TT a service oil + filter & spark plugs, got quoted £200 to do this work so I done it myself for less than £80 8)

I did want to keep the service history up but I know what I'm doing and oem parts used 8)


----------



## Mondo

pete_slim said:


> ... spent an absolute fortune on some of the rebuild parts for my car...I need a beer :roll:


Can you afford it after all that? 

Here, have one on me. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pete_slim

Mondo said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... spent an absolute fortune on some of the rebuild parts for my car...I need a beer :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford it after all that?
> 
> Here, have one on me. [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Just about!!!

Cheers


----------



## Mondo

Helles?  No way; gotta be weißbier. My favourite:









[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## pete_slim

Bitburger in a 0,5 glass... 
Can't drink 1/2 pints!!
Wheat beer is too heavy for me.. I'd never be able to fit in my pole positions if I drank that stuff..


----------



## Duggy

pete_slim said:


> ... spent an absolute fortune on some of the rebuild parts for my car.
> 
> TSR Exhaust manifold vband
> TSR 3"downpipe vband
> Tial Vband wastegate
> Garrett GTX2867R turbo with upgraded heatshield and metal cages
> all vband clamps and hoses oil lines etc.
> 
> Also ordered:
> 
> Southbend clutch kit
> Metal thermostat housing
> 034 motorsport 85mm MAF housing (bling)
> IE timing belt drive gear
> Siemens Deka Injectors
> Ferrea Exhaust valves
> Gruvenparts dipstick and tube
> Gruvenparts coolant y pipe
> 
> Fluidampr
> ECS dogbone
> 2.0l coilpack conversion
> colipack harness cover
> 
> My wallet is now close to melting.
> I need a beer :roll:


Poor kids won't be seeing Santa this year then Pete... :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## gazzeh225

Today I fitted an aftermarket stereo, and got it working.

Also found that my clutch might be slipping! ;( [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Only had the car a week!


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

(Sunday anyhow), I drove over to see Wak to get my drivers door microswitch repaired (during a mini monsoon). I'm delighted with the fix - window drops, door doesn't randomly lock itself when key isn't in ignition, DIS shows door open, headlight buzzer works. Top notch repair!


----------



## cherie

Today I got a very good quote on my insurance to change to a TT, whilst still having a month's worth of temp cover on the Fiesta until it it sells.

Saturday just can't come soon enough to go car hunting!


----------



## Lollypop86

cherie said:


> Today I got a very good quote on my insurance to change to a TT


What was the damage on the change?

J
xx


----------



## asahartz

pete_slim said:


> Bitburger in a 0,5 glass...
> Can't drink 1/2 pints!!
> Wheat beer is too heavy for me.. I'd never be able to fit in my pole positions if I drank that stuff..


Bitte ein Bit' !

I've drunk all those I brought back with me. Only Leffe & a couple of Pelforth brune remaining... Not that I drink very much now.


----------



## [email protected]

Getting my new wheels on later


----------



## Duggy

[email protected] said:


> Getting my new wheels on later


I'll have a look later when I pick mine up 

Think they would look better on mine... :wink: Especially with the new tyres you're fitting :lol:

John


----------



## mullum

Nice wheels, nice colour


----------



## spen

nice dude. XXRs?


----------



## spen

took delivery of these today.Very good quality for 24.99 delivered.Not the best pic though


----------



## spen

Also made some shims in stainless for my doors as i was getting wind noise and didnt line up right.Perfect now.


----------



## Mondo

...worked out why I'm doing a tractor impression. And cracked open a refreshment:









Any weissbier in a storm. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Took delivery of a new cover from Harvey, fits like an absolute dream

J
xx


----------



## cherie

Did my first commute in the TT today. Sooo much more comfortable and refined than I've been used to!


----------



## [email protected]

Got my wheels and coilovers on


----------



## eldiablott

[email protected] said:


> Got my wheels and coilovers on


looking good. i love the stance


----------



## asahartz

Set off to work in my 1971 Mini Clubman, while my TT is in the bodyshop, and the exhaust fell off after 4 miles 

One of those days. Had to turn round & go home to get the Citroen, leaving my wife the Corsa (spit) courtesy car. She came home saying that it was just as horrid as I said, and she'll be getting a lift tomorrow!

At least the TT is being returned on Friday... Yay!


----------



## Lollypop86

Had someone reverse into my car after I held back to let them out of a space ;( I'm so sad right now and my insurance company have said its not road worthy atm ;( my friend bought cake round but I'm still sad

J
Xx


----------



## Otley

Sorry to hear that Jess.  
Jeez, how fast were they reversing to make yours unroadworthy?


----------



## asahartz

Lollypop86 said:


> Had someone reverse into my car after I held back to let them out of a space ;( I'm so sad right now and my insurance company have said its not road worthy atm ;( my friend bought cake round but I'm still sad
> 
> J
> Xx


You're not having much luck this year are you? bad luck, that sucks.

My insurers have sent a Corsa as courtesy car. It's done 6 miles all week - it's so horrible neither I or my wife will drive it!


----------



## merlin c

eldiablott said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my wheels and coilovers on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good. i love the stance
Click to expand...

what are those alloys.....sweeeeeeeeet!!! No centre caps??


----------



## Lollypop86

Otley said:


> Sorry to hear that Jess.
> Jeez, how fast were they reversing to make yours unroadworthy?


She full on sped up, creased the wing, split the bumper and the bracket for the light has broken with the light embedded back into the engine and its because of that that they said it wasnt road worthy....



asahartz said:


> You're not having much luck this year are you? bad luck, that sucks.
> 
> My insurers have sent a Corsa as courtesy car. It's done 6 miles all week - it's so horrible neither I or my wife will drive it!


Nope I'm not  I'm gutted and she didnt even apologise?! who doesnt apologise when they hit someone! I had a Corsa SRI for a hire car once, was a great little car but would never buy one and I thrashed it lol

I've got an "automatic sports car" being delivered today need to show them all pieces of my licence, utility bill, bank statement, insruance cert and V5 for them to allow me to drive it lol I wonder what I'll get, Looks like I wont have my car over xmas tho 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

[email protected] said:


> Got my wheels and coilovers on


Looking good Tom 

I need to nip over Saturday for a chat

John


----------



## cherie

[email protected] said:


> Got my wheels and coilovers on


I don't normally like these alloys, but they do look good on the TT! It may be the style of the alloys, but it looks like you've got a bit of positive camber going on at the front there, don't forget to get your alignment checked pdq.


----------



## Mondo

...got my lambda socket and matching UJ socket, so I can finally screw the damn thing back into the downpipe.

(I would have said 'DP' but there's too many perverts on here wot would deliberately misunderstand me)


----------



## Jen-TT

just got my forge big knob, some engine bay bling, cargo net a liquid leather delivered! Guess i know what i'll be doing this weekend


----------



## bigdodge

Could ask Jess for guidance on using a big knob :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Took delivery of a Merc C220 as my replacement car while mine is being fixed, although mine isnt being picked up till Monday lol its brand new, all the added extras, and got AMG on the wheels.....auto which is weird driving and 118 miles on it lol



bigdodge said:


> Could ask Jess for guidance on using a big knob :lol:


Ahh big knobs my favourite subject lol

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Mondo said:


> ...got my lambda socket and matching UJ socket, so I can finally screw the damn thing back into the downpipe.
> 
> (I would have said 'DP' but there's too many perverts on here wot would deliberately misunderstand me)


Dorothy Perkins?


----------



## Lollypop86

Decided I definitely prefer driving my TT 

She got picked up today










Thanks

Jess


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Got a surprisingly big box delivered today - gotta love ebay.de!!!


----------



## eldiablott

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Got a surprisingly big box delivered today - gotta love ebay.de!!!


i bet its a guitar :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

eldiablott said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a surprisingly big box delivered today - gotta love ebay.de!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i bet its a guitar :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Skinny Guitar at that

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a surprisingly big box delivered today - gotta love ebay.de!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i bet its a guitar :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skinny Guitar at that
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

might be a zittar, the indian ones??

have you got your dodgem back yet jess?


----------



## Lollypop86

lol no no they only picked her up this morning, poor thing  she looked like she needed some love so started her up this morning and she sounded sad  The body shop have said there is a possibility they will have the car till the new year

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> lol no no they only picked her up this morning, poor thing  she looked like she needed some love so started her up this morning and she sounded sad  The body shop have said there is a possibility they will have the car till the new year
> 
> J
> xx


newyear? thats unbelievable. i thought 2-3 days turnaround max. is it that bad like??


----------



## Lollypop86

2-3 days turn around........what lol on what planet lol they dont even think the insurance assesor will be out till the end of the week lol

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> 2-3 days turn around........what lol on what planet lol they dont even think the insurance assesor will be out till the end of the week lol
> 
> J
> xx


eh? where do you live? on a lighthouse island?


----------



## Lollypop86

no inland thanks 

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> no inland thanks
> 
> J
> xx


its a shame its going to take so long mind. id be wounded


----------



## Lollypop86

I miss driving her, the mercs a tank, but she will come back looking all pretty again 

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> I miss driving her, the mercs a tank, but she will come back looking all pretty again
> 
> J
> xx


im pretty positive when i smashed my last car up i was told by the company that if i could have been fixed it has to be returned in near pristine condition.including all marks or scratches also sorted, even if not caused by the accident. im not sure how far this is true as she was written off in the end


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm pretty sure that its only the damage that has to be repaired........never heard the whole car lol well atleast there wont be any stone chips in the bumper anymore lol

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm pretty sure that its only the damage that has to be repaired........never heard the whole car lol well atleast there wont be any stone chips in the bumper anymore lol
> 
> J
> xx


yeah thats true. you should have booted your bonnet before it was taken away for assessment


----------



## Lollypop86

now why would I do a silly thing like that lol

J
xx


----------



## nelsgrp

zerocake said:


> Finally fitted a new alarm siren unit which i got off ebay.de for £30, works great. The original one had acid damage beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also replaced the strut brace bolts with stainless dome ones. Its all in the details haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only mechanical issues left are to fit the new front drive shafts and the brake pressure sensors. Then its off to Rtech


On the 2001 225hp coupe Is the alarm siren in the left or right side?


----------



## jgp-tt

Left/near side/passenger, behind the light cluster


----------



## DUBNBASS

Priced up the to do list 
Cambelt 
Water pump 
Oil filter 
Oil 
Pollen filter 
Piper cross panel filter 
Oil pick up and gasket 
188 quid all in is sounding good and 85 quid to fit it


----------



## nelsgrp

Mine is nowhere to be seen when i open the inspection panel. Must i remove the tail light or the trunk lining or both?


----------



## Mondo

Neither. Just pop that little hatch and it should be in there. If not, does your alarm work?

Drop the windows, lock the car and reach in and waive your arms about. Failing that, reach in and pop the bonnet. Either should set the alarm off. If neither does - and you can't see the alarm in the access hatch - I guess someone removed it.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Neither. Just pop that little hatch and it should be in there. If not, does your alarm work?
> 
> Drop the windows, lock the car and reach in and waive your arms about. Failing that, reach in and pop the bonnet. Either should set the alarm off. If neither does - and you can't see the alarm in the access hatch - I guess someone removed it.


Mine didn't work, as it wasn't there...

If you get a siren out of a later car, you need to increase the size of the hole as the bolt is bigger

John


----------



## ScoTTy John

Went to get a pair of tyres fitted, all booked in, etc.

Arrived and was told there was a problem and they'd written my number down incorrectly so couldn't contact me!

Came home, made a few calls and my prefered tyre option is indeed on back order!

Can't get them for love - but for extra money someone will let them go.

I'll just keep use to a minimum and wait a week or so.


----------



## asahartz

Lollypop86 said:


> 2-3 days turn around........what lol on what planet lol they dont even think the insurance assesor will be out till the end of the week lol
> 
> J
> xx


Going through my insurer's recommended repairer, 10 days from collection to redelivery. It would have been less than a week had they thought to order the bumper reinforcer first off.


----------



## DUBNBASS

Collected all my bits from tps and now ready to get for the major overhaul


----------



## Mondo

...got my new SS lambda sensor boss & bung, and the new lambda itself. All set for Powerflow on Thursday.


----------



## Tomm

Had a success with the MOT, straight pass with no advisories and a comment on "that sure sounds nice"


----------



## merlin c

Or rather yesterday now, Just had a stent fitted yesterday in one of my heart bypasses that was closing up, 100% successful and I feel EPIC!!!   My other 4 bypass grafts are in excellent condition the consultant informed me  god I love my life,my lady [smiley=gorgeous.gif] and my TT....... someone upstairs does not want to meet me yet, don't know why... :roll:


----------



## Otley

Nice one.  
Great to hear success like that. 
Great to hear a positive outlook.
Bet you can't wait to get back in the car!


----------



## Mondo

merlin c said:


> ... someone upstairs does not want to meet me yet, don't know why... :roll:


Er... because He's met you? 



Gotta luv a good stent. Personally I prefer my mini-umbrellas in cocktails, but if it works for you...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Dropped the car into the TT Shop for a brake fluid service and *fettle*  
Also as the pesky washer bottle motor seemed to have packed-up recently asked them to look into that (yes, it's full of water), and I enquired about a bit from their breaking QS - and no, not the rear-seat delete kit!


----------



## merlin c

Otley said:


> Nice one.
> Great to hear success like that.
> Great to hear a positive outlook.
> Bet you can't wait to get back in the car!


Tommorrow!!!


----------



## merlin c

Mondo said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... someone upstairs does not want to meet me yet, don't know why... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Er... because He's met you?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta luv a good stent. Personally I prefer my mini-umbrellas in cocktails, but if it works for you...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

 Thanks Mondo, mini umbrella in your cock....tail, old school clap remedy for you old uns


----------



## Duggy

merlin c said:


> Or rather yesterday now, Just had a stent fitted yesterday in one of my heart bypasses that was closing up, 100% successful and I feel EPIC!!!   My other 4 bypass grafts are in excellent condition the consultant informed me  god I love my life,my lady [smiley=gorgeous.gif] and my TT....... someone upstairs does not want to meet me yet, don't know why... :roll:


 Good to hear matey 

John


----------



## Mondo

merlin c said:


> ...Thanks Mondo, mini umbrella in your cock....tail, old school clap remedy for you old uns


 

:x

[smiley=furious3.gif]

:lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Samoa

Fitted an aftermarket DAB with the ariel on the back window.

Couldn't get the climate cluster out with any amount of force & clip release tool so couldn't wire in directly (

Otherwise big difference in reception quality...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asahartz

Samoa said:


> Fitted an aftermarket DAB with the ariel on the back window.
> 
> Couldn't get the climate cluster out with any amount of force & clip release tool so couldn't wire in directly (
> 
> Otherwise big difference in reception quality...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I found that a screen-mounted aerial was just not up to the job for DAB and got dropouts for about half of my daily commute. Switched to a mag-mount on the roof and now it's spot-on, never loses signal.


----------



## Samoa

asahartz said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted an aftermarket DAB with the ariel on the back window.
> 
> Couldn't get the climate cluster out with any amount of force & clip release tool so couldn't wire in directly (
> 
> Otherwise big difference in reception quality...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I found that a screen-mounted aerial was just not up to the job for DAB and got dropouts for about half of my daily commute. Switched to a mag-mount on the roof and now it's spot-on, never loses signal.
Click to expand...

I'm the wrong side of Wrotham Hill & the RNS-e is pants at reception at the best of times. It's going in for an extra boot amplifier under warranty as guy said was a known problem... we'll see.

However, can't fault DAB reception, not dropped out once on test last night in the former 'dark zone' on all the smaller stations.

Maybe ariel on rear window helps, cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cherie

Realised that I've already done a thousand miles in the TT in 2 weeks since I picked it up! The latest trip was down to the other side of Chelmsford to pick up a new daily driver (1.4TDi A2 in Akoya Silver) so hopefully my weekly mileage will go back to normal now.


----------



## Trig

Not a today I, more an at the weekend I...

MOT
Temp sensor
Thermostat

Drives so much better now and warms up properly...

Hopefully make a bit of a difference to the mpg as well as it was only 23.something, I blame my new trainers having a thicker sole...


----------



## John-H

Ok it was on Thursday last week but better late than never and I wasn't sure it would work but it does - confirmed after a few days testing... Fixed my aircon magnetic clutch and saved a fortune and lots of hassle. Details here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=846929&p=5216721#p5216721


----------



## 3TT3

"discovered" as most probably already know ,that the window surrounds are aluminium also same as the bonnet and roof runners.
There is a lil bit of bubbling at the rear end of the window surround.Its also like in contact almost with the steel bodywrk.Wrap will solve that hopefully.
Unfortunately 
The bonnet, wrapped in brushed steel(dark grey) contrasts wi the door and other bits .
The bonnet had to be wrapped with the grain/brushing direction going side to side as opposed to longtitudinaly.
The sides(one side so far) and roof are done with the brushing along the length of the car.
It doesnt look sheet but..not perfect either.
So, now what :
Ill have to work on the transition,bonnet in strips like lambo  ? and then there is the front and back end panels.Hope to get it done by cmas.


----------



## Paulj100

Received my new Bocsh air filter from eurocarparts £6.20!

Paul


----------



## doverttowner

Received and fitted my new Spacers from the Mtec group deal. Only ordered yesterday afternoon and had then by lunchtime. Great deal and they totally transform the look of the car, in my opinion.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Finished modding one of my fog grills after buying a sheet of plastic honeycomb


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

1wheelonly said:


> Finished modding one of my fog grills after buying a sheet of plastic honeycomb


Looks nice, but is that&#8230;&#8230; a mk.2..?!?


----------



## Neil

New clutch and flywheel today, recent new pads and discs all round, 4wheel alignment, wheels refurbed, new rear number plate, back quarter repainted (annoying scrape against a brick wall). Lots of £££ spent recently, but it really does feel and look like a new car. Not bad for 12+ years old


----------



## marsiz202

Today I. .... caught my sill on a wall!


----------



## merlin c

marsiz202 said:


> Today I. .... caught my sill on a wall!


NOOOOOOOO!!  :? at least the sills can be removed , prepared and resprayed relatively easily by any decent bodyshop, blending may be an issue, or not.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished modding one of my fog grills after buying a sheet of plastic honeycomb
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, but is that&#8230;&#8230; a mk.2..?!?
Click to expand...

Yes it is, sorry guys, I'm on tapatalk, didn't see it was mk1 only, apologise


----------



## Wak

Today I started to build my split charge system/ twin battery setup to isolate the start battery but also have an override switch function in case the aux battery doesn't have enough juice to kick in the starting relay.

I prepared the cover to display the volts from two batteries and have an ammeter to view alternator drain as well as the override switch.

Sent from my iPlod


----------



## RachDS

Did some knob polishing...










And had the filler cap repainted and fitted a set of black bolts instead

before (you can see the paint staring to lift in places)










And after...


----------



## mullum

Wak said:


> Today I started to build my split charge system/ twin battery setup to isolate the start battery but also have an override switch function in case the aux battery doesn't have enough juice to kick in the starting relay.
> 
> I prepared the cover to display the volts from two batteries and have an ammeter to view alternator drain as well as the override switch.


Nice bit of wiring on the back there, I like the connector plug - mine just has spade connectors as that's all I had at the time. See you went for the angel eye switch ;-)


----------



## Malky007

Passed it's MOT no advisories.... Which was nice.


----------



## Paulj100

Received my 3 bar grill badge holder from a very kind kind forum member @hatterbox. Very happy with it. Thank you for helping me out.

Paul


----------



## John-H

Wak said:


> Today I started to build my split charge system/ twin battery setup to isolate the start battery but also have an override switch function in case the aux battery doesn't have enough juice to kick in the starting relay.
> 
> I prepared the cover to display the volts from two batteries and have an ammeter to view alternator drain as well as the override switch.
> 
> Sent from my iPlod


Sounds complicated. What's the idea there Wak? Are you suffering from brownout on the system voltage when starting?


----------



## Wak

Have a long term battery drain from known devices and I may not have a garage or proximity to use a trickle charger soon so am preparing the car to have an isolated starter battery. And the ammeter was just because I fancied it!

Sent from my iPlod


----------



## Mondo

You're such a gadget head Wak.


----------



## DUBNBASS

Is not got the tt back been with my neighbour for 5 days having both lower wishbones and ball joints replaced
3 split gators changed, cambelt water pump, oil pick and oil and filter change, new pollen and piper cross panel filter put on and also a change of number plates to a nice new set

Fingers crossed it's back tomorrow for some weekend hooliganism


----------



## Spliffy

MOT day, flew through with no adviseries


----------



## bigdodge

Got a nice compliment about my car from a gentleman today. He also said if and when I am ready to sell it let him know.


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Sailed through my MOT today (1 week overdue :lol: )
Mechanic even says "it's one of the nicest underneath I've seen" despite having a whole room full of parts to replace all of the suspension


----------



## newrayTT

Fitted Audi Ring stickers to my recently fitted new disc and pads.


----------



## blz-8027

Made a start of sanding and polishing the comp centre caps

bit worse for wear


























better bit more sanding to get rid of the pitting


































look like they will go well enough


















Awkward getting in the rings










decided to give one a acid bath overnight ? Whats the worse that can happen = ive got three centres for sale


----------



## bigootang

Fixed my door micro switch


----------



## Mondo

Those Comp centre caps are coming up great! They're worst than mine were. I bought two new ones and did what I could with the others. Might try some more.


----------



## blz-8027

Mondo said:


> Those Comp centre caps are coming up great! They're worst than mine were. I bought two new ones and did what I could with the others. Might try some more.


Thanks
Scratched off what was loose with a craft knife ,
rough sandpaper to get rid of the lacquer and paint 
then 800,1200,1500 wet and dry 
still some more to do as theres signs of pitting still

insides i went round with a brass wire brush in a drill

Best i can get them . so 2 down 2 to go ,see how long they last


----------



## merlin c

changed oil, filter and spark plugs, got a little wet doing it, bloody rain!! 

Bought this little beaut a while back for a couple of quid, makes removing the old oil filter a doddle, just put your ratchet on it and off you go, there is just the right amount of room.  Sorry, forget where I bought it.. DOH!!!


----------



## ScoTTy John

Today I found out the worst. The kind soul who donated this ding in my driver's door will be allowing me to donate around £500 to a bodyshop to repair it. Any distortion of the crash bar and we are talking new door. The scum bag knew where I was (it was in a pub car park and I was doing the landlord a favour by washing his car) but still made no effort to own up. I hope who ever did it has the most unhappy Christmas and a New Year filled with expensive failures.


----------



## John-H

ScoTTy John said:


> Today I found out the worst. The kind soul who donated this ding in my driver's door will be allowing me to donate around £500 to a bodyshop to repair it. Any distortion of the crash bar and we are talking new door. The scum bag knew where I was (it was in a pub car park and I was doing the landlord a favour by washing his car) but still made no effort to own up. I hope who ever did it has the most unhappy Christmas and a New Year filled with expensive failures.


That's terrible John. Any CCTV? If it's where I think it it's then perhaps not and you'd expect better. As a practical suggestion, I think the crash bar can be replaced and if door skin is only distorted a small area a dent repair specialist or dare I say filler and respray will sort it.

That's not a nice thing to see after a good deed


----------



## ScoTTy John

John, it was were you think so no CCTV. Believe a chap who parks his camper up in the car park was responsible.

First I noticed was not beinbg able to see in the driver's door mirror for a reverse but it was only a little out of line so thought a pedestrian had brushed past it. Saw the dent the next day in daylight but it was a few days before bright sunlight showed how bad it was.

Believe his wing just touched the mirror but of course the bumper sticks out further. Only a light paint transfer on to my mirror housing so going to be difficult to prove. If camper is back in car park will look to see if bumper profile and height matches the dent. As it is an older Peugeot/Talbot/Citroen style cab at least there's not loads of them left about and harder for him to suggest it was someone else. Thing is I saw him reversing into a parking space as I walked back to the car having been inside the pub so he had the chance to speak to me.


----------



## John-H

If the bumper size and height matches but he doesn't own up, ask him for his details to report the incident. If he refuses it might then be worth getting the police involved on the basis of failure to stop and give details which is an offence. They did that for me once where someone walked off refusing to give details, so they went round to his house and interviewed him. It's amazing how people either change their tune or trap themselves under questioning.


----------



## bbbenzal

Done my microswitch I'm so happy lol


----------



## blz-8027

Started to clean the wheels ,ready to go on 
1 down 3 to go










All done, ready to go on when i get the bolts


----------



## Mondo

I recognized the pic as being the back of a Comp before I realised, of course they are; you're cleaning the Comp centre caps.

How sad am I?


----------



## CharlieHodgson

Fitted an s2000 cone filter. Love the sound!

Rear shocks
ARB bushes 
Oil change 
Oil pick up replaced
Injector flush and clean

All still to come!


----------



## blz-8027

Mondo said:


> I recognized the pic as being the back of a Comp before I realised, of course they are; you're cleaning the Comp centre caps.
> 
> How sad am I?


Sure are ,Im amazed how good they are cleaning up ,they were black inside 
hope they all clean up the same


----------



## Mondo

Hmmm... might try polishing up a couple while I figure out what I'm going to do about my lambda sensor. :?


----------



## blz-8027

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... might try polishing up a couple while I figure out what I'm going to do about my lambda sensor. :?


Get one of these ,i got the standard one a couple of years ago ,when i refurbed some alloys for the MR2

http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acata ... _Kits.html


----------



## ScoTTy John

John-H said:


> If the bumper size and height matches but he doesn't own up, ask him for his details to report the incident. If he refuses it might then be worth getting the police involved on the basis of failure to stop and give details which is an offence. They did that for me once where someone walked off refusing to give details, so they went round to his house and interviewed him. It's amazing how people either change their tune or trap themselves under questioning.


Thanks John, will give that a try. Got a quote from the Audi accredited bodyshop on Christmas Eve. They would remove the door and panel beat as much out as possible to minimise the filler. Front bumper would come off, o/s/f arch liner out, o/s headlight out. Labout rate seems reasonable at £35/hr but the total would be £900! They would blend new paint into front wing and take it to the panel edges, hence the amount of removal.


----------



## John-H

What's the bumper coming off for?


----------



## Skid Mark

Installed my big knob


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Had a play with a Renault sport Clio, ......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

Did some driving in the snow - brilliant fun but could have been a bit deeper


----------



## asahartz

John-H said:


> Did some driving in the snow - brilliant fun but could have been a bit deeper


Hah - deeper? We have 5" here! Took me over an hour to do a 15 minute journey from my sis-in-law's - not in the TT though, the EGS-equipped Picasso with 5 adults & 3 dogs on board. Would have been quicker if we didn't have to negotiate so many stuck cars with bad drivers (and rwd BMWs!). Passengers only had to get out & push once... a lot of hills en route, had to plan carefully for the route with the least steep ones. Abandoned cars everywhere.

While my TT sits on the drive with a 5" snow hat.


----------



## ScoTTy John

John-H said:


> What's the bumper coming off for?


By removing the bumper and headlight there is no need for masking and they can take the paint and clear coat to the panel extremities to make a tidier job - apparently.


----------



## John-H

ScoTTy John said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the bumper coming off for?
> 
> 
> 
> By removing the bumper and headlight there is no need for masking and they can take the paint and clear coat to the panel extremities to make a tidier job - apparently.
Click to expand...

Did more than the door get damaged? Or are they spreading the entire side to blend in?


----------



## Duggy

Dropped my latest addition over for prepping and spraying ;-)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Dropped my latest addition over for prepping and spraying ;-)
> 
> John


Oooooo, you tease ! :-*

So what might that be then John !?


----------



## Duggy

All will be revealed soon, something a little different to oem+ ;-)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Looking forward to seeing what it is John... will be like Xmas Day all over again !


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Today I was going to put my 16" Audi 5-spoke winter rims and Avon 'Ice Touring' snow tyres on my mk1 - just in case it snows anytime soon! (no snow where I live so far).

But it seems 16" rims are too small to fit over my new Brembo GT Junior callipers (I think the minimum they'd take is 17") so they never went on. 

So if anyone's interested in 4x 16" 5-spoke 7Jx16H2/ET31 alloy wheels, with the correct centre caps, that are pretty much unmarked, straight and true; shod with Avon 205/55/R16 'Ice Touring' tyres with about 5-6mm tread on 'em (I'll confirm this later), then they'll be in the 'For Sale' section come the weekend&#8230; (once I've cleaned them up a bit and taken some pics).

FYI, the wheels and tyres were bought off Mondo in Sept 2012 and have been on the car for about three months over one winter period (didn't put them on over one winter as it was pretty mild). 
I'm sad to see them go as I do actually really like the ride quality of them (with the taller side-walls), which is a lot more 'forgiving' than standard 18" RS4 wheels.


----------



## Mondo

That's bad news, Bart. I loved those wheels and was sad to see them go, even to a fellow beardy-weirdy. :wink:

There was no way they were going over my Big Reds, and you're saying they won't even go around the 'baby' Brembo kit? That's a shame. Good luck with the sale - should get lots of takers in this weather.


----------



## David C

Mondo said:


> There was no way they were going over my Big Reds, and you're saying they won't even go around the 'baby' Brembo kit? That's a shame. Good luck with the sale - should get lots of takers in this weather.


Not sure what size discs the Brembo GT kit uses on the TT, but I had the Brembo GT kit on my Alfa 156 with 305mm discs and 16" rims.... less than 1mm clearance between the caliper and the balance weights on the rims.
Ran fine for 10-years, but it was VERY close (ie you couldn't actually see a gap!!).


----------



## mrzzr1200

Dropped off my TT for a new pair of Goodyear asymmetric for the front and had the tracking done.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> That's bad news, Bart. I loved those wheels and was sad to see them go, even to a fellow beardy-weirdy. :wink:
> 
> There was no way they were going over my Big Reds, and you're saying they won't even go around the 'baby' Brembo kit? That's a shame. Good luck with the sale - should get lots of takers in this weather.


Yeh, the ride with a lot more comfortable than standard 18" 225/40 section tyres, and living on a hill the year it did snow heavily they certainly helped get me home.

Being in the bottom garden shed most of the year I kinda convinced myself they were 17" rather than 16" before having the 'little' reds fitted - major disappointment when they didn't go on 

Anywho, pics are up on Photobucket if anyone wants to have a gander:
http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/Barts ... nd%20tyres
I've only cleaned one wheel up so far, but the others should get done for the weekend.

DavidC - from memory the discs with the TT kit are about 323mm. Add the calliper depth and 16" just wasn't going to fit.


----------



## peter-ss

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> So if anyone's interested in 4x 16" 5-spoke 7Jx16H2/ET31 alloy wheels, with the correct centre caps, that are pretty much unmarked, straight and true; shod with Avon 205/55/R16 'Ice Touring' tyres with about 5-6mm tread on 'em (I'll confirm this later), then they'll be in the 'For Sale' section come the weekend&#8230; (once I've cleaned them up a bit and taken some pics).
> 
> FYI, the wheels and tyres were bought off Mondo in Sept 2012 and have been on the car for about three months over one winter period (didn't put them on over one winter as it was pretty mild).
> I'm sad to see them go as I do actually really like the ride quality of them (with the taller side-walls), which is a lot more 'forgiving' than standard 18" RS4 wheels.


Are these the wheels and tyres that used to be mine and enabled me to do this?

viewtopic.php?t=187520


----------



## Mondo

Yep, them's the ones! Was gonna say, but we don't talk about folks that go to the Dark Side... :wink:

Were in great nick when I picked them up (still remember the drive up, and down, somehow getting all 4 wheels in the back of the car), used them once then knew I was going Big Red so they had to go. :?  Still, went to a good home. 

Hmmm... maybe put them on a lathe and increase the inner circumference enough to go around the calipers. Yeah, that'll work. 

[smiley=book2.gif]

[smiley=argue.gif]

:roll:


----------



## ScoTTy John

John-H said:


> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the bumper coming off for?
> 
> 
> 
> By removing the bumper and headlight there is no need for masking and they can take the paint and clear coat to the panel extremities to make a tidier job - apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did more than the door get damaged? Or are they spreading the entire side to blend in?
Click to expand...

Just the door damaged but both body shops spoken to have said a need to blend into front wing. The 'door full of filler' shop would mask the bumper and headlight, the 'panel beat/minimal filler' shop would remove bumper and headlight so that the paint and clear coat go to the edges of the panel for, as they say, no masking lines and no issues with clear coat at a later stage.


----------



## Ronnie_ocd

Fixed the 4wd system then had fun on the grass testing it yayyy.


----------



## OeTT

Had my new wheels delivered. 
Now all I need are pcd adapters, tyres, bolts etc. Really hope to have them on for evenTT15.
First up tomorrow a good wash and polish!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

peter-ss said:


> Are these the wheels and tyres that used to be mine and enabled me to do this?
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=187520


Blimey! That's impressive - can't say I've driven in snow that deep, but they certainly have helped me get up hills that's left other cars stranded at the bottom.

That Kiwi sheep worrier didn't say he got them from you - still, I'm glad he did.



Mondo said:


> Were in great nick when I picked them up (still remember the drive up, and down, somehow getting all 4 wheels in the back of the car), used them once then knew I was going Big Red so they had to go. :?  Still, went to a good home.
> 
> Hmmm... maybe put them on a lathe and increase the inner circumference enough to go around the calipers. Yeah, that'll work.
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> :roll:


And they still are in great nick! Though if I did manage to shoe-horn them on over my 'little Reds' it'd probably achieve the same results as the lathe. Best not go there...


----------



## scott18T

The misses has been complaining how poor the headlights are.
Having checked for faults on the self levellers with Vcds and having the aim set using a beam setter, today
I replaced the xenon bulbs with some oem Philips ones.
What a difference, I was amazed how much the light output had degraded over time.

Scott.


----------



## Tomm

Got robbed £150 for tax :x


----------



## John-H

scott18T said:


> The misses has been complaining how poor the headlights are.
> Having checked for faults on the self levellers with Vcds and having the aim set using a beam setter, today
> I replaced the xenon bulbs with some oem Philips ones.
> What a difference, I was amazed how much the light output had degraded over time.
> 
> Scott.


It's amazing how dim they can get. I think they say to replace after three years.


----------



## Sandy

David C said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no way they were going over my Big Reds, and you're saying they won't even go around the 'baby' Brembo kit? That's a shame. Good luck with the sale - should get lots of takers in this weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what size discs the Brembo GT kit uses on the TT, but I had the Brembo GT kit on my Alfa 156 with 305mm discs and 16" rims.... less than 1mm clearance between the caliper and the balance weights on the rims.
> Ran fine for 10-years, but it was VERY close (ie you couldn't actually see a gap!!).
Click to expand...

LCR are 323 x 28 and Brembo GT Junior kit is 323 x 28 fyi so they do fit really close to most 18" wheels


----------



## David C

Sandy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no way they were going over my Big Reds, and you're saying they won't even go around the 'baby' Brembo kit? That's a shame. Good luck with the sale - should get lots of takers in this weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what size discs the Brembo GT kit uses on the TT, but I had the Brembo GT kit on my Alfa 156 with 305mm discs and 16" rims.... less than 1mm clearance between the caliper and the balance weights on the rims.
> Ran fine for 10-years, but it was VERY close (ie you couldn't actually see a gap!!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LCR are 323 x 28 and Brembo GT Junior kit is 323 x 28 fyi so they do fit really close to most 18" wheels
Click to expand...

You get 330mm Brembos under 17" rims, so 18" should have plenty of clearance with 323mm.


----------



## Sandy

Sorry guys I've got the clearance the wrong way lol 
This is what I meant but I guess that's due to the spacers.


----------



## Sandy




----------



## Sandy




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Sandy said:


> Sorry guys I've got the clearance the wrong way lol
> This is what I meant but I guess that's due to the spacers.


That looks uncomfortably close! I'd get bigger spacers.


----------



## WallaceTech

I fitted my Honda S2000 K&N filter today. Still waiting for the heat shield to arrive.

I see what people are saying about Darth Vader with a cold :lol: :lol: For the 1st minute i was not sure i liked it but then i really took to it. love the sound, the car defo feels better and is boosting quite nice.


----------



## Lollypop86

Yesterday I went to change the bulbs on the front.....didnt like them so put the old ones back 

J
xx


----------



## blz-8027

Fitted my New /Old wheels 
Amazing the difference to looks a set of wheels make


----------



## Sandy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I've got the clearance the wrong way lol
> This is what I meant but I guess that's due to the spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks uncomfortably close! I'd get bigger spacers.
Click to expand...

Hi bartsimpsonhead, I've had a closer look at it and it's around 4 - 5 mm gap so it's okay although I did get a fright when first seeing that. 

Thanks all the same bud


----------



## pete_slim

yesterday really...

I sprayed the R32 throttle body and IM bracket VHT Matt Black, Cleaned up the fuel rail and put it back onto the huge APR Large port Inlet with some nice shiny bolts.


----------



## kiz

Backed into a wall and split the rear bumper as it was on the edge at the end of the crash bar 

So ordered a rear bumper that came with a v6 valance


----------



## clewb

kiz said:


> Backed into a wall and split the rear bumper as it was on the edge at the end of the crash bar
> 
> So ordered a rear bumper that came with a v6 valance


Nice I had a near miss today. Coming out of the estate I had to go to the right side of the road due to a large tesco truck and THEN the other audi TT (roadster version in black) reverse out towards me as I was going through the gap. I put my foot down and went for it! thankfully no damage to either car.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Sandy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I've got the clearance the wrong way lol
> This is what I meant but I guess that's due to the spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks uncomfortably close! I'd get bigger spacers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bartsimpsonhead, I've had a closer look at it and it's around 4 - 5 mm gap so it's okay although I did get a fright when first seeing that.
> 
> Thanks all the same bud
Click to expand...

Phew, Sandy! Good to know that - it looks a lot closer than the picture suggests (deceptive angle perhaps? Or telephoto lens foreshortening effect in play?!?)

I've just fitted Brembos to mine and noticed the gap looked bigger than on yours, and that's with 15mm spacers on mine (although that's with standard 18" RS4 wheels on - your rims look different)

Sadly I'm having to sell my 16" 5-spoke Speedline winter wheels and tyres now because they won't fit over the bigger Brembos and disks  So if anyone wants some winter wheels and tyres they're in the For Sale section now&#8230;


----------



## Kyle18uk

pete_slim said:


> yesterday really...
> 
> I sprayed the R32 throttle body and IM bracket VHT Matt Black, Cleaned up the fuel rail and put it back onto the huge APR Large port Inlet with some nice shiny bolts.


Looking good!

Is the r32 throttle body a straight swap? Or does the wiring need changing etc?


----------



## PeterW

Thermostat repleace just to advise people who want to do it Get funnel for oil dip stick I broke my in four pieces


----------



## Sandy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I've got the clearance the wrong way lol
> This is what I meant but I guess that's due to the spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks uncomfortably close! I'd get bigger spacers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bartsimpsonhead, I've had a closer look at it and it's around 4 - 5 mm gap so it's okay although I did get a fright when first seeing that.
> 
> Thanks all the same bud
Click to expand...

Phew, Sandy! Good to know that - it looks a lot closer than the picture suggests (deceptive angle perhaps? Or telephoto lens foreshortening effect in play?!?)

I've just fitted Brembos to mine and noticed the gap looked bigger than on yours, and that's with 15mm spacers on mine (although that's with standard 18" RS4 wheels on - your rims look different)

Sadly I'm having to sell my 16" 5-spoke Speedline winter wheels and tyres now because they won't fit over the bigger Brembos and disks  So if anyone wants some winter wheels and tyres they're in the For Sale section now&#8230; [/quote] Hi bartsimpsonhead, seriously got me worried and I posted urgent help on here and after realised that there was sufficient enough gap to compensate the calipers.

How's your braking now and what brake lines do you have?. Mine are Goodridge braided lines although I thought they were Porsche ones lol

My wheel are deep dish so 20mm spacers are up the front and 15 at the rear with standard brakes.
I tried to fit the 15mm spacers up front but wheels wouldn't go on so swooped the spacers back to how I got the tt.
I also have a spare set or RS4 rims sitting at home in need of a refurbishment but will probably sell as they are. Tyres are scrap though.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Sandy said:


> Hi bartsimpsonhead, seriously got me worried and I posted urgent help on here and after realised that there was sufficient enough gap to compensate the calipers.
> 
> How's your braking now and what brake lines do you have?. Mine are Goodridge braided lines although I thought they were Porsche ones lol


Sorry, didn't mean to alarm you!
Braking is vastly improved over standard, though the DS2500* pads do seem to give off quite a bit more dust (an excuse to wash the wheels more I guess )

Lines are the standard grey Brembo ones that came with the kit _(on the left in the pic below)_. I bought the disks, pads and lines off MattB when he fitted AP callipers to his, and had them fitted by the TT Shop - just as well!

I went to the TT Shop as I noticed the British-made HEL lines _(below right)_ I bought direct from HEL were 4cm shorter than the Brembo ones, and had the wrong angle connector on the end (90º, as opposed to the Brembos 45º), even though HEL said these were the correct lines for a mk.1 TT Coupe (or more likely a mk.4 Golf which might have subtle suspension differences).

Anywhoo, the TT Shop looked at the HEL lines, tried fitting one, were concerned that if the suspension went to its full extension over a hump-back bridge or something it'd rip the lines/unions apart, and with its 90º union the HEL line pointed away from the connector to the brake system in the inner wing, effectively making the HEL lines even shorter, so they were never going to fit. So they fitted the standard Brembo lines with new fitting kit.

*The TT Shop has come up with an ingenious way to fit a wear sensor to DS2500 pads - which they fitted! So I've kept that and not had the wiring loom down by the sensor hacked about in case I return the brakes to standard. 
As always top service from Dave, Shaun and the guys up in Bedford.









(And that reminds me, I still need to get a returns number off of Ben at HEL - I last emailed him on 19/12/14 and not heard back from them yet!!)



Sandy said:


> My wheel are deep dish so 20mm spacers are up the front and 15 at the rear with standard brakes.
> I tried to fit the 15mm spacers up front but wheels wouldn't go on so swooped the spacers back to how I got the tt.
> I also have a spare set or RS4 rims sitting at home in need of a refurbishment but will probably sell as they are. Tyres are scrap though.


My RS4s fit fine with 15mm spacers front and rear - what wheels are you running?


----------



## Sandy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bartsimpsonhead, seriously got me worried and I posted urgent help on here and after realised that there was sufficient enough gap to compensate the calipers.
> 
> How's your braking now and what brake lines do you have?. Mine are Goodridge braided lines although I thought they were Porsche ones lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to alarm you!
> Braking is vastly improved over standard, though the DS2500* pads do seem to give off quite a bit more dust (an excuse to wash the wheels more I guess )
> 
> yes they do have off a lot more dust and my wheels are always filthy lol
> 
> Lines are the standard grey Brembo ones that came with the kit _(on the left in the pic below)_. I bought the disks, pads and lines off MattB when he fitted AP callipers to his, and had them fitted by the TT Shop - just as well!
> 
> actually I don't have goodridge lines duh me, I have hel ones but 21 inch so long enough so I had to cable tie them up as they would have touched the alloys otherwise.
> 
> I went to the TT Shop as I noticed the British-made HEL lines _(below right)_ I bought direct from HEL were 4cm shorter than the Brembo ones, and had the wrong angle connector on the end (90º, as opposed to the Brembos 45º), even though HEL said these were the correct lines for a mk.1 TT Coupe (or more likely a mk.4 Golf which might have subtle suspension differences).
> 
> I think they've sold you the shorter ones as I opted for longer lines.
> 
> Anywhoo, the TT Shop looked at the HEL lines, tried fitting one, were concerned that if the suspension went to its full extension over a hump-back bridge or something it'd rip the lines/unions apart, and with its 90º union the HEL line pointed away from the connector to the brake system in the inner wing, effectively making the HEL lines even shorter, so they were never going to fit. So they fitted the standard Brembo lines with new fitting kit.
> 
> *The TT Shop has come up with an ingenious way to fit a wear sensor to DS2500 pads - which they fitted! So I've kept that and not had the wiring loom down by the sensor hacked about in case I return the brakes to standard.
> As always top service from Dave, Shaun and the guys up in Bedford.
> 
> 
> (And that reminds me, I still need to get a returns number off of Ben at HEL - I last emailed him on 19/12/14 and not heard back from them yet!!)
> Email him again as he does tend to forget lol
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wheel are deep dish so 20mm spacers are up the front and 15 at the rear with standard brakes.
> I tried to fit the 15mm spacers up front but wheels wouldn't go on so swooped the spacers back to how I got the tt.
> I also have a spare set or RS4 rims sitting at home in need of a refurbishment but will probably sell as they are. Tyres are scrap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My RS4s fit fine with 15mm spacers front and rear - what wheels are you running?
Click to expand...

I'm running some alloys called ace multi spokes









I'll be stopping them down we along with many other mods to gain extra cash for my new project re map exhaust system de cat down pipe etc etc. What did you pay for your Brembo's? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Sandy said:


> I'll be stopping them down we along with many other mods to gain extra cash for my new project re map exhaust system de cat down pipe etc etc. What did you pay for your Brembo's? If you don't mind me asking.


Nice wheels - close to the style I'd fit myself if I could find some BBS CHs at a reasonable price.

Details of all my mods are in my garage - garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_vehicle&VID=1676


----------



## walton_TT

Got my car back from Leatherhead Audi Specialist. Great service. Recommend it to anyone living in Surrey.
I had the thermostat issue and had it replaced, along with water temperature sensor.

I had a new cambelt kit fitted along with waterpump.
I raised the issue of a small oil leak, to which the mechanic said the cam cover gasket was slightly loose and may have been removed before because there was sealant residue around it. So he got 1.5 turns on each screw which will hopefully fix the leak.

Finally, whilst doing the cambelt he noticed that the bolts through the bracket to the engine mount had some play in it. He did a fix on it but said I should keep my eye on it.

Engine is running lovely again after not getting up to 90 degs. MPG should return up to > 30 now too and I'm looking forward to warm air again


----------



## cavaye

walton_TT said:


> Got my car back from Leatherhead Audi Specialist. Great service. Recommend it to anyone living in Surrey.
> I had the thermostat issue and had it replaced, along with water temperature sensor.
> 
> I had a new cambelt kit fitted along with waterpump.
> I raised the issue of a small oil leak, to which the mechanic said the cam cover gasket was slightly loose and may have been removed before because there was sealant residue around it. So he got 1.5 turns on each screw which will hopefully fix the leak.
> 
> Finally, whilst doing the cambelt he noticed that the bolts through the bracket to the engine mount had some play in it. He did a fix on it but said I should keep my eye on it.
> 
> Engine is running lovely again after not getting up to 90 degs. MPG should return up to > 30 now too and I'm looking forward to warm air again


Hello mate,

How much did they charge for Service with Cambelt Change?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Tomm

Ive been walking past mine on the drive way for a few months now and have not been using it anywhere near as much as I should. I had been thinking about possibly putting it up for sale and buying something big and bold. Tonight I got home from work and had to pop to the shop, usually I would jump in my dirty old pick up for a jaunt to the shop but instead I decided to go to the shop about 20 miles away and give the car a bit of a run. I've only used it twice since November which just isnt good.

After parking on the far side of the car park to ensure no parking dings I decided I needed a photo, but lighting was poor so I swung into the jet wash for some photos (I didnt wash it in there dont worry! Those brushes are the devil!). unfortnatley the only thing i had to hand was my phone, so sorry for the poor quality.

With that V6 Grumble and the way the TT drives, pulls and just makes you feel i've concluded the TT is more than enough for me! i just need to drive it more and appreciate it a bit better.



I need to get my blue flame and coils fitted.

Quick question

19" BBS LM or stick with the QS and a refurb?


----------



## barb

Got my rs6 8pot calipers and r32 discs look a lot bigger in person 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomm

They look pretty freaking huge!

What wheel is that? I have a huge hankering for some ZR18

Would you mind sharing a price on the discs or where I could find them? Struggling to find a well priced replacment for my V6


----------



## Sandy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be striping them down we along with many other mods to gain extra cash for my new project re map exhaust system de cat down pipe etc etc. What did you pay for your Brembo's? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels - close to the style I'd fit myself if I could find some BBS CHs at a reasonable price.
> 
> Details of all my mods are in my garage - garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_vehicle&VID=1676
Click to expand...

 Thanks Bart 
If you want I'll swop with you as I'm getting rid of the car now I've purchased my new car. Lol


----------



## coolie

....looked at the TT parked on the drive, and thought that car needs damn good wash, polish and detail done - bring on Sunday (hope the weather holds).

and then in a few weeks time, wheels will be getting a refurb (i think there is a place in Staffordshire recommended on here?) and i'd like to strip the brake callipers down and get them powder coated (is this do-able on OE callipers)?

here comes the spring i say - thinking a trip to the Ring might be in order (is there a TTOC group going i wonder?)


----------



## Tomm

****** said:


> here comes the spring i say - thinking a trip to the Ring might be in order (is there a TTOC group going i wonder?)


I love that place.

I plan to take the Audi out there this year along with my "67 Cooper, I can't get enough of it out there.

Fancy some Alp trips this year as well.


----------



## walton_TT

cavaye said:


> walton_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my car back from Leatherhead Audi Specialist. Great service. Recommend it to anyone living in Surrey.
> I had the thermostat issue and had it replaced, along with water temperature sensor.
> 
> I had a new cambelt kit fitted along with waterpump.
> I raised the issue of a small oil leak, to which the mechanic said the cam cover gasket was slightly loose and may have been removed before because there was sealant residue around it. So he got 1.5 turns on each screw which will hopefully fix the leak.
> 
> Finally, whilst doing the cambelt he noticed that the bolts through the bracket to the engine mount had some play in it. He did a fix on it but said I should keep my eye on it.
> 
> Engine is running lovely again after not getting up to 90 degs. MPG should return up to > 30 now too and I'm looking forward to warm air again
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> 
> How much did they charge for Service with Cambelt Change?
> 
> Cheers
> Dan
Click to expand...

I didn't have a service. I had cambelt kit, waterpump, thermostat and water temp sensor changed which was 4.5 hours labour. 
so probably for cambelt it would be 3 hours.
Labour rate = £65 / hour
Cambelt kit = £111.67

This is them: www.audivwspecialistleatherhead.co.uk


----------



## asahartz

Took the car for its MOT. Failed - but not on anything I expected! Wouldn't pass emissions. New lambda sensor ordered.

Also advisories about front brake discs, which I knew about from the service, but that's a job for when the weather gets better as there's no room in my garage! Fortunately the ABS light behaved itself - I think I need to fix the accelerometer.


----------



## cherie

Booked my TT at the TT Shop in for some major TLC before the end of the month; service, Haldex service, cambelt, MOT... and whatever else she needs.


----------



## John-H

asahartz said:


> Took the car for its MOT. Failed - but not on anything I expected! Wouldn't pass emissions. New lambda sensor ordered.
> 
> Also advisories about front brake discs, which I knew about from the service, but that's a job for when the weather gets better as there's no room in my garage! Fortunately the ABS light behaved itself - I think I need to fix the accelerometer.


Did they get the cat hot before measuring?


----------



## asahartz

John-H said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the car for its MOT. Failed - but not on anything I expected! Wouldn't pass emissions. New lambda sensor ordered.
> 
> Also advisories about front brake discs, which I knew about from the service, but that's a job for when the weather gets better as there's no room in my garage! Fortunately the ABS light behaved itself - I think I need to fix the accelerometer.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they get the cat hot before measuring?
Click to expand...

I'd just driven the car to the test, so yes. Wouldn't have made any difference, it definitely needs a new lambda - there are two fault codes on it, and the CO was way out, 6.5 compared to the limit of 0.3.

My MOT station is very fair, and if there was any way they could have squeezed it under, they would. When I last took my classic Mini he actually leaned it off for the test then put it back afterwards - "I know they like to run rich", he said!


----------



## Veneeringman

£120 for pre-cat and £98 for post-cat lambdas from TPS and quite easy to fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Drove to Leicester Forest East services this morning to meet a chap (Lee) from Sheffield who bought my immaculate 16" Speedline wheels and winter tyres - seemed only fair meeting him roughly half way.

Only had his silver TT a short while, and not on the Forum, though I suggested he start posting. His BBS LMs were quite heavily curbed - I guess he'll get them refurbed while the winter wheels are on.

If you read this Lee it was a pleasure doing business with you - and please look after those wheels!


----------



## OeTT

Got my shiny new centre caps! 









They will go on these as soon as they are refurbished.


----------



## clewb

Changed my headlight bulbs. First thing I've done myself on the car so I'm really pleased with myself


----------



## alexi7

Fitted 2 of Stephen ( Mullum's) ultra bright reversing / fog light bulbs. They're not just bright, they're F**k me bright.    Well done these are great.


----------



## m0rph_TTR

Well I really was missing Bluetooth in the TT, so today after a LOT of research went and bought a MEX-N6000BN.

For the money £129.99 + 19.99 for the DAB aerial, I don't think you can get better bang for your buck!.

I fitted it in the dark so at the moment I just have Bluetooth!, not fitted the FM or DAB aerial.

So will refine the install at the weekend, when it hopefully is NOT raining! :lol:


----------



## D19 ASW

Today, I changed the oil - I got wet!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I used my spotless clean Burg VXR in the rain, so the TT could stay nice & shiny under the dust covers in my garage. :lol: :lol:  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## D19 ASW

oh for a bigger garage.........................


----------



## clewb

D19 ASW said:


> oh for a bigger garage.........................


oh for a garage at all! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I only have 2 garages, wish I had 3, I'd probably get an RS as well, to keep nice & shiney. 
Roll on the sunny days & dry roads. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## pete_slim

Today I took delivery of some rather expensive shiny bits..


----------



## Duggy

pete_slim said:


> Today I took delivery of some rather expensive shiny bits..


Oooooooo, I'm liking that collection of shiny parts Pete 8) 8) 

John


----------



## OeTT

Bought my ticket for evenTT!


----------



## Sandy

Gave her a bath


----------



## Paulj100

Sandy said:


> Gave her a bath


TT sits nicely 8) looking good.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

Tidied the garage ready for storing work equipment, not nearly enough room so reluctantly having to sell my original 225 front bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sandy

Paulj100 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave her a bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT sits nicely 8) looking good.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Hi Paul, thanks bud but shame she has to go


----------



## Paulj100

Shame matey as it's a stunner. What alloys are they?

Paul


----------



## Sandy

They are called ace. 
Had to go 20 mm spacers on the front just to clear the Brembo's.


----------



## Paulj100

Sandy said:


> They ate called ace.
> Had to go 20 mm spacers on the front just to clear the Brembo's.


Suit the TT really well 8) all the best with the sale. Someone's going to get a sweet looking TT.

Paul


----------



## Sandy

Paulj100 said:


> Tidied the garage ready for storing work equipment, not nearly enough room so reluctantly having to sell my original 225 front bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hey you have a spare bumper with fogs?.  tts mk 1 never came with fogs?.


----------



## Sandy

Paulj100 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ate called ace.
> Had to go 20 mm spacers on the front just to clear the Brembo's.
> 
> 
> 
> Suit the TT really well 8) all the best with the sale. Someone's going to get a sweet looking TT.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Yeah theyll be getting it for next to nothing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Sandy said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tidied the garage ready for storing work equipment, not nearly enough room so reluctantly having to sell my original 225 front bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you have a spare bumper with fogs?.  tts mk 1 never came with fogs?.
Click to expand...

Fogs are built into the headlamp cluster :wink:

John


----------



## Lego

MOT - Failed 

£4.90 and a new cv gator later and a pass!


----------



## Sandy

Duggy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tidied the garage ready for storing work equipment, not nearly enough room so reluctantly having to sell my original 225 front bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you have a spare bumper with fogs?.  tts mk 1 never came with fogs?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fogs are built into the headlamp cluster :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yes but they are useless and not like the ones Paul has


----------



## ryang360

had the engine management light come on code p1296


----------



## ReTTro fit

ryang360 said:


> had the engine management light come on code p1296


Fault p1296
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 296/004758

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## NickG

Yesterday i ordered a full set of Powerflex bushes.

Today i ordered my Cookbots and Adjustable Rear Tie bars.

Tomorrow i will order some new shocks.

Who knows what Monday holds in store!


----------



## NWDSdaz

MOT passed

1 advisory for a track rod end which will be sorted this week 8)


----------



## shanco73

Today i got up early, defrosted the TT and the wifes Elgrand, filled the TT up with momentum from tesco, then drove to Staines and met Wak.

Wak checked some diagnostics on my TT, cured a couple of common (one of which was frighteningly dangerous) faults.

Then for the main event, data logged and re-mapped my gorgeous TT      Yeehaaaaaaaa.

Oh my Wak does know his TT's very very well.

What can I say, a lovely guy to speak to and he really does know these cars. Most enjoyable drive home, my TT is much faster than before and it sounds awesome as well.

Happy Birthday to me, Happy Birthday to me and so on...........

V Happy TT owner.

Many Thanks To Wak.


----------



## mauvedipstick15

Bought another TT,my last one
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c191/ ... 000640.jpg

My new one.


----------



## tommygun93

Today a female driver failed to see the traffic infront had stopped! (Probably on her phone) and decided to use me as a brake. I was not amused to say the least. So now roll on the endless phone calls from the insurance companies and the awaiting months for the outcome! As 4 drivers were involved. She hit me at such a force I hit the car infront of me which hit the car infront of them!

Sad times


----------



## asahartz

tommygun93 said:


> Today a female driver failed to see the traffic infront had stopped! (Probably on her phone) and decided to use me as a brake. I was not amused to say the least. So now roll on the endless phone calls from the insurance companies and the awaiting months for the outcome! As 4 drivers were involved. She hit me at such a force I hit the car infront of me which hit the car infront of them!
> 
> Sad times


If your insurance company is half-decent it shouldn't be. I made one call to make the claim, I had two calls to arrange the repair & return, and that was it. Claim sorted.


----------



## Otley

tommygun93 said:


> Today a female driver failed to see the traffic infront had stopped! (Probably on her phone) and decided to use me as a brake. I was not amused to say the least. So now roll on the endless phone calls from the insurance companies and the awaiting months for the outcome! As 4 drivers were involved. She hit me at such a force I hit the car infront of me which hit the car infront of them!
> 
> Sad times


Hope you're ok though? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Long time ago a woman failed to give way at a signed and marked T junction to my left, shot straight out and whacked my XR2 square on the passenger side rear wheel, spat the back end out and pointed me at a line of parked cars at the far side of the junction. Same set up... I hit the last in the line, domino effect, 3 parked were damaged. 
My insurance appointed me a solicitor who rang me and said "We can quickly put this all to bed if you agree that her insurance is liable to pay for the damage to hers and yours but, you must pay for the damage to the 3 parked.... Because you hit them!!!"
I told him to go boil his head, got my family solicitor to sort it, hey presto... Her insurance paid for hers, mine, the 3 parked, I got 3k compensation and my passenger got 8k for a back injury. Result!
Don't let 'em fob you off. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## D19 ASW

I went out to give it a clean, I didn't get very far

Too cold


----------



## Boruki

Today I replaced my thermostat (thanks to John for his how-to) and inflated my tyres as they were a bit low. I was also meant to fix the drivers side door microswitch and find out why my washers don't work, however that'll have to wait until tomorrow (or later).


----------



## tommygun93

asahartz said:


> tommygun93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today a female driver failed to see the traffic infront had stopped! (Probably on her phone) and decided to use me as a brake. I was not amused to say the least. So now roll on the endless phone calls from the insurance companies and the awaiting months for the outcome! As 4 drivers were involved. She hit me at such a force I hit the car infront of me which hit the car infront of them!
> 
> Sad times
> 
> 
> 
> If your insurance company is half-decent it shouldn't be. I made one call to make the claim, I had two calls to arrange the repair & return, and that was it. Claim sorted.
Click to expand...

Wow that does sound quick! Hopefully is goes smoothly and quickly, fingers crossed


----------



## tommygun93

Otley said:


> tommygun93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today a female driver failed to see the traffic infront had stopped! (Probably on her phone) and decided to use me as a brake. I was not amused to say the least. So now roll on the endless phone calls from the insurance companies and the awaiting months for the outcome! As 4 drivers were involved. She hit me at such a force I hit the car infront of me which hit the car infront of them!
> 
> Sad times
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're ok though? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Long time ago a woman failed to give way at a signed and marked T junction to my left, shot straight out and whacked my XR2 square on the passenger side rear wheel, spat the back end out and pointed me at a line of parked cars at the far side of the junction. Same set up... I hit the last in the line, domino effect, 3 parked were damaged.
> My insurance appointed me a solicitor who rang me and said "We can quickly put this all to bed if you agree that her insurance is liable to pay for the damage to hers and yours but, you must pay for the damage to the 3 parked.... Because you hit them!!!"
> I told him to go boil his head, got my family solicitor to sort it, hey presto... Her insurance paid for hers, mine, the 3 parked, I got 3k compensation and my passenger got 8k for a back injury. Result!
> Don't let 'em fob you off. [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

I thought I would have to pay for the cars infront until I spoke to my insurance company thank goodness I dont! Would have been expensive! Wow that sounds like a big pay out for you and your passenger! Hopefully I will get something like that haha would be nice and solve a few money problems  I will persist and not give up then until I am satisfied! Only been a TT owner for a month!


----------



## Greeny2313

shanco73 said:


> Today i got up early, defrosted the TT and the wifes Elgrand, filled the TT up with momentum from tesco, then drove to Staines and met Wak.
> 
> Wak checked some diagnostics on my TT, cured a couple of common (one of which was frighteningly dangerous) faults.
> 
> Then for the main event, data logged and re-mapped my gorgeous TT      Yeehaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Oh my Wak does know his TT's very very well.
> 
> What can I say, a lovely guy to speak to and he really does know these cars. Most enjoyable drive home, my TT is much faster than before and it sounds awesome as well.
> 
> Happy Birthday to me, Happy Birthday to me and so on...........
> 
> V Happy TT owner.
> 
> Many Thanks To Wak.


What were the common faults he found?


----------



## shanco73

The faults were, the brake main servo pipe had bent during cam belt replacement and not bent back, so it was rubbing on another pipe, eventually this would probably have worn through and i would have had no brakes.

Other faults an air leak on the breather system, not a bad one but nevertheless does need to be fixed. Bottom injector seals a little bit weepy, again not to bad but want doing. Lazy thermostat. Oh and the circulation pump that runs after the engine is switched off has packed up.

None of which are terribly major but all needs to be addressed.


----------



## BaueruTc

Weeks holidays has begun! I have put it off for a year or so now but i have pretty much everything ordered now for my rear seat delete, Not the warmest of days to start it up here in the highlands -3 today if I'm lucky! I have the mdf, tubing and sub, carpet has been ordered, 20, meters of seabelt material also ordered and i have roped someone in to make me a replica net out of the material. I have the basics to get started tomorrow so hopefully i should have it all done by the end of the week!


----------



## Lollypop86

will be leaving my pride an joy at the office due to the rear brakes being f**ked, and will be a corsa w*nker till Thursday as I've hired one as I'm petrified of driving mine  She's in the garage Friday for discs and pads  I'm so sad right now

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

BaueruTc said:


> Weeks holidays has begun! I have put it off for a year or so now but i have pretty much everything ordered now for my rear seat delete, Not the warmest of days to start it up here in the highlands -3 today if I'm lucky! I have the mdf, tubing and sub, carpet has been ordered, 20, meters of seabelt material also ordered and i have roped someone in to make me a replica net out of the material. I have the basics to get started tomorrow so hopefully i should have it all done by the end of the week!


Hope all goes well with the build matey. I look forward to seeing the pics once done 8)

Paul


----------



## misano03

Gave the gixxer thou K6 a blast after doing the wheel bearings and been scouring the net for some bling for the wife's TT...


----------



## bigdodge

Lollypop86 said:


> will be leaving my pride an joy at the office due to the rear brakes being f**ked, and will be a corsa w*nker till Thursday as I've hired one as I'm petrified of driving mine  She's in the garage Friday for discs and pads  I'm so sad right now
> 
> J
> xx


Quite an aggressive description! Why?


----------



## Lollypop86

bigdodge said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will be leaving my pride an joy at the office due to the rear brakes being f**ked, and will be a corsa w*nker till Thursday as I've hired one as I'm petrified of driving mine  She's in the garage Friday for discs and pads  I'm so sad right now
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Quite an aggressive description! Why?
Click to expand...

Thats just who I am  hey, I blanked out some of it whats the problem lol kind of like asking a guy why he farts and enjoys culturing the smell lol

J
xx


----------



## asahartz

Lollypop86 said:


> will be leaving my pride an joy at the office due to the rear brakes being f**ked, and will be a corsa w*nker till Thursday as I've hired one as I'm petrified of driving mine  She's in the garage Friday for discs and pads  I'm so sad right now
> 
> J
> xx


I haven't had to go so far as to hire a car, but the TT's MOT has run out and I'm waiting for another lambda sensor to arrive to get the emissions fixed. Bit miffed about this with heavy snow forecast tomorrow... Meantime I'm in the Citroen while my wife is in daughter's i10 - as the brakes have also gone on the Mini and I'm waiting for parts for that too. At least I managed to fix one car yesterday - sis-in-law's Picasso had a loose connection on the starter (which can only be accessed from under the car!)


----------



## Lollypop86

I don't have a wife, or a husband lol so only option is to hire a car lol got the worlds best car ever! Lol a red corsa 1.2 Sxi woohoo here's to taking an extra 20 minutes to get anywhere, my poor cars back at the office looking sorry for herself 

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't have a wife, or a husband lol so only option is to hire a car lol got the worlds best car ever! Lol a red corsa 1.2 Sxi woohoo here's to taking an extra 20 minutes to get anywhere, my poor cars back at the office looking sorry for herself  J Xx


Hi Jess, A *Red *Corsa just the wrong spec, now a *Red* VXR & you'd have probably left the 150 TT at the garage. :lol: :lol:  Although you wouldn't have saved any time with the Reading traffic.
Hoggy.


----------



## Boruki

So today, having sorted my thermostat and gotten most of the air out the system, my car comes up with an oil warning light that I mistook for low oil. Unfortunately I realised too late that it was low oil pressure.

Luckily when I realised this I was parked right outside a garage that a friend had recommended and I have a new strainer and pump ready to get fitted. Unfortunately we were on the way to drop off our Focus to get its front fixed as some doozy cow drove in to it. Now we have zero cars and a forty minute drive to work - gah! And Ive just got fingers crossed that no damaged happened when the oil wasn't pumping properly.


----------



## Hoggy

Boruki said:


> So today, having sorted my thermostat and gotten most of the air out the system, my car comes up with an oil warning light that I mistook for low oil. Unfortunately I realised too late that it was low oil pressure.
> 
> Luckily when I realised this I was parked right outside a garage that a friend had recommended and I have a new strainer and pump ready to get fitted. Unfortunately we were on the way to drop off our Focus to get its front fixed as some doozy cow drove in to it. Now we have zero cars and a forty minute drive to work - gah! And Ive just got fingers crossed that no damaged happened when the oil wasn't pumping properly.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Boruki

Hoggy said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today, having sorted my thermostat and gotten most of the air out the system, my car comes up with an oil warning light that I mistook for low oil. Unfortunately I realised too late that it was low oil pressure.
> 
> Luckily when I realised this I was parked right outside a garage that a friend had recommended and I have a new strainer and pump ready to get fitted. Unfortunately we were on the way to drop off our Focus to get its front fixed as some doozy cow drove in to it. Now we have zero cars and a forty minute drive to work - gah! And Ive just got fingers crossed that no damaged happened when the oil wasn't pumping properly.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I know right. I have fingers crossed. I can't afford a rebuild or new engine... .


----------



## Large Package

...bought a pair of Aero wiper arms from an 05 plate V6 for £30 delivered


----------



## Mondo

...dropped her off at 4Rings for some lambda luvvin'.


----------



## Lollypop86

Large Package said:


> ...bought a pair of Aero wiper arms from an 05 plate V6 for £30 delivered


Not bad should pop across to a meet one month

J
xx


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Today I... Had some fun!!


----------



## Large Package

Lollypop86 said:


> Large Package said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...bought a pair of Aero wiper arms from an 05 plate V6 for £30 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad should pop across to a meet one month
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I shall do 

When's the next one? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mondo

...got her back from 4Rings, all sorted. Dean & Co know their onions. 

Now for a logging run while the air is cold. :twisted:


----------



## -Jason-

I just won these on eBay. Seemed cheap (£129?) and will be being sprayed silver anyway


----------



## scott18T

Got a fresh 12 months of MOT! , with only1 advisary of worn front tyres, going to treat her to new
treads allround, so they match!

Scott.


----------



## asahartz

And me... New MOT with just advisories for scored brake discs. Which will get done when the weather improves...


----------



## J•RED

MOT today all passed for another year! On the way back home saw 2 mk3 TT's one of which was on the side of the road having just been crashed into!! The owner did not look happy at all. 
This afternoon went to look at an A3 V6, absolute nail. More lights on the dash than my Christmas tree, shocking paintwork and all described as good condition.


----------



## Kiwi89

Decided to finally change the bolts holding the gear stick surround, as they have started to look a little rusty to say the least! £1.14 off eBay for some M4 x 10 bolts. Came the next day! Quick change over...looks a lot better....was really bugging me!

















Before and after in reverse order for some reason !


----------



## Mondo

...crawled around under the Mrs.' Fiat Panda 100hp to refit the under tray wot had come off. Working on small cars.... what a palaver.

And ordered some parts for a quick mod of her car. Induction. Supposed to make it even more growly. :twisted:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...got her back from 4Rings, all sorted. Dean & Co know their onions.
> 
> Now for a logging run while the air is cold. :twisted:


So, did they helicoil it or weld in a new one mate?

John


----------



## Mondo

Helicoil, bud. Will update the 'other' thread later, once I've managed a cold weather run. :twisted:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Helicoil, bud. Will update the 'other' thread later, once I've managed a cold weather run. :twisted:


Glad you got it sorted mate 

I'm missing out on cold weather runs due to my clutch 

Got so much expenditure on the house at the moment, I'm just having to drive it sensibly for a few months :?

On another subject, B5 has a version 2 manifold out, did they do any modifications to yours or is it still as was?

John


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Not a bad match if I do say so myself.


----------



## Duggy

EnthusiastOwned said:


> Not a bad match if I do say so myself.


Excellent match I'd say 

John


----------



## conlechi

EnthusiastOwned said:


> Not a bad match if I do say so myself.


Looks spot on , what paint did you use ?


----------



## Mondo

Very nice.  Looks a bit like VHT wrinkle black.

Duggy, the zorst mani' is B5 standard, apart from the Zircotec coating.


----------



## Kyle18uk

This popped up on ebay the other day so I snapped it up! pretty rare in the uk id say? Only seen on one car in the US.


----------



## blz-8027

Kyle18uk said:


> This popped up on ebay the other day so I snapped it up! pretty rare in the uk id say? Only seen on one car in the US.


Seen them advertised in the TT shop ,but not fitted ,post a pic when you fit it

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=701523


----------



## mattyc53

Set up the coilovers on the QS and got it sat spot on


----------



## mstew

Kyle18uk said:


> This popped up on ebay the other day so I snapped it up! pretty rare in the uk id say? Only seen on one car in the US.


Nice find, always quite liked this one too. Also loving the updates on your ED38 thread. Really kicks off on this page  keep it up!

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... 78&page=17


----------



## warrenstuart

Changed the oil and filter on daughters 225 today, it's been FASH all of it's life until today and Halesowen Audi did it last time, i don't know how they tightened up the old oil filter but i've almost destroyed the thing getting the old one off! :evil: 
Filter strap on standard 1/2" drive ratchet wouldn't budge it and the cannister had already started to collapse at this point.
In the end i managed to move it with the strap as close to the top of the filter (threaded end) as possible because the lower section was collapsing quite badly and my long handle torque wrench in place of the standard ratchet and it took some moving then.
I've never had this problem removing a screw on cannister type of oil filter in my life :?

Warren.


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

conlechi said:


> EnthusiastOwned said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad match if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks spot on , what paint did you use ?
Click to expand...

VHT Wrinkle Black. I'm getting good with it. 3-4 very thin layers (to the point it's only the 3rd or 4th layer which covers it all) then heat gun.

Finished article:


----------



## Mondo

EnthusiastOwned said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks spot on , what paint did you use ?
> 
> 
> 
> VHT Wrinkle Black...
Click to expand...




Mondo said:


> ...Looks a bit like VHT wrinkle black...


Feck I'm good. 

Mind you, now the dipstick and coolant cap stick out a bit. Next on the agenda?


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Mondo said:


> EnthusiastOwned said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks spot on , what paint did you use ?
> 
> 
> 
> VHT Wrinkle Black...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Looks a bit like VHT wrinkle black...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feck I'm good.
> 
> Mind you, now the dipstick and coolant cap stick out a bit. Next on the agenda?
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I really like the OE look, I don't want to go too far with the bling. Do VAG do darker ones?


----------



## Mondo

I believe there's a standard OEM black coolant cap you can get, kinda has two parallel lines running across the top. Looks a little pants IMO but it is black, and OEM.

Dipstick OEM is standard tango orange. Only options are to spray it if you don't like it, or make a highlight of it. Or you could go stoopid like I did and blow nearly a ton on a billet SS one.


----------



## Mondo

Or get one of Oldguy's dipstick tops.


----------



## Kyle18uk

mstew said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This popped up on ebay the other day so I snapped it up! pretty rare in the uk id say? Only seen on one car in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find, always quite liked this one too. Also loving the updates on your ED38 thread. Really kicks off on this page  keep it up!
> 
> http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... 78&page=17
Click to expand...

Thanks mate appreciate it, yeah that pages has alot of updates on it! :lol:


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Mondo said:


> I believe there's a standard OEM black coolant cap you can get, kinda has two parallel lines running across the top. Looks a little pants IMO but it is black, and OEM.
> 
> Dipstick OEM is standard tango orange. Only options are to spray it if you don't like it, or make a highlight of it. Or you could go stoopid like I did and blow nearly a ton on a billet SS one.


My dipsick and tube is brand new OE, they are now yellow! 

I've seen the black one and yeah, it looks pwarp, the Porsche/R8 is too bling for me too! :roll:


----------



## kettle

mattyc53 said:


> Set up the coilovers on the QS and got it sat spot on


Matty what tyres are you running on the QS? they look stretched, plus you running spacers? I have just installed coilovers on mine but can't get the tuck I want with the current tyre set up.


----------



## mattyc53

kettle said:


> mattyc53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set up the coilovers on the QS and got it sat spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matty what tyres are you running on the QS? they look stretched, plus you running spacers? I have just installed coilovers on mine but can't get the tuck I want with the current tyre set up.
Click to expand...

Just the standard 235/40/18. I've got tuck all round. The rear is slightly cambered as I haven't fitted the forge rear arms yet. No spacers as of yet either but they are on the list


----------



## tedwards92

Today I dropped my car off at the bodyshop, and it's looking pretty good!


----------



## cam69

Passed another mot and treated her to some powerflex rear anti roll bar bushes and new droplinks.


----------



## cherie

Booked my speed awareness course!


----------



## asahartz

cherie said:


> Booked my speed awareness course!


Use it wisely. I did one before I bought my TT fortunately (I'd probably have ended up with points if I'd bought the TT first!)

I don't break speed limits any more. I just get to them quickly!


----------



## octagonmike

Booked our new purchase (53k 2003 (53 plate) TT in for a Cambelt change, new water pump, diagnostic check and MOT for this Thursday.

Fingers crossed !


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

Finally got round to replacing the HIDs burners after a particularly grim journey on the A303 a few weeks back. Far better than the old, but hoping that getting the lenses wet and dry treated will improve things further soon. Also put some nightbreakers in the main beams - they look pretty yellow against 6000k HIDs however.


----------



## John-H

NJM_225_Avus said:


> Finally got round to replacing the HIDs burners after a particularly grim journey on the A303 a few weeks back. Far better than the old, but hoping that getting the lenses wet and dry treated will improve things further soon. Also put some nightbreakers in the main beams - they look pretty yellow against 6000k HIDs however.


The slightly yellower light travels further down the road and back especially when the air is moist. Your eyes see it better at night too :wink:


----------



## PeterW

This morning check haldex earth strap and find out is broke 
Old crap why not they just fit some proper one


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Drove 6 hours from Aberdeen to get home with my new TT!


----------



## chris booker

Had my v6 front bumper delivered. Happy dance !


----------



## Neil

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Drove 6 hours from Aberdeen to get home with my new TT!


The spoiler fell off on the way!!  :roll: :lol:

:wink:

(I like the no-spoiler look  )


----------



## misano03

Will fit my new silicone hoses if I get home in time and the Mrs is back with the car...


----------



## Otley

Received these in the post. Quality looks great, can't wait to fit them.


----------



## Malky007

Gave it a good clean inside and out.

Cleaned and treated the leather

After a search on here figered out why my seat belt was not retracting.... Twisted now fixed.

Fitted michelin stealth wipers last week.... Rubbish. It's the one on passengers


----------



## Otley

Fitted the Privacy Shades rear blinds, nice. 8)


----------



## scott18T

Had four Hankook Ventus EvoV12 fitted today to replace the cheap nasty Fulruns that came with the car.
All the old tyres had worn out of shape.

Scott.


----------



## ades tt 180

...passed my mot...After I replaced another split cv boot!...


----------



## sweatystt

Wish my bad back would fook off so I can pamper my tt!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Boruki

Fitted a new washer pump as mine was dead... And I'm pretty sure only one of my aliens is spraying? Confused how that's happening.


----------



## WALTTON

Fit my bolt kit and cleaned the bay up a bit


----------



## [email protected]

Just been doing a few bits for Tom today

Tom dropped off his block to be worked on, first the blocked was soda blasted, skimmed, bored and honed with a torque plate and hot tank cleaned.

The crank was also soda blasted, ultrasonic cleaned, polished and then fitted with new trigger wheel and bolts before they were welded in place for safe keeping, I had mine come loose on my 500+bhp S3 and would highly recommend anyone else to do so. Tom you want to get Lee to weld the oil pump bolt to the cog just to be safe

Anyway here are some pics.... Enjoy.










































































Also been doing some work for Lee

As Tom dropped off Lee's head and asked for me to port it

It's now been stripped and soda blasted










































Porting will start on Monday.


----------



## Large Package

...went to see Wak.

Last weekend he diagnosed I had a vacuum system leak. New silicone parts from forge, a pcv valve from 034 & an oem jet pump fitted today, however the car was still over boosting and in limp mode [smiley=bomb.gif]

Luckily (or more likely due to his forward thinking) Wak had a spare N75 valve which, once fitted, completely cured the overboost 8)

Previously, the turbo boosted fantastically well from 3-5k revs (it was pushing 1.5bar  ) & then I'd short shift since over 5k (when the car went into limp mode) was pretty useless. After the N75 was changed the car pulls well right up to the redline.

Many thanks to Wak 8)

A service is due in the next month or 2 and then I'll be visiting Wak again for a remap, I imagine


----------



## cherie

Braved the elements to clean the salt off mine and the other half's cars. It wasn't an in depth cleaning session, but it got the crap off both of them. Mine will probably be filthy again by this time tommorow after the 200 mile round trip she's doing. :roll:


----------



## coolie

back from a road trip - 1800mls over a few days in the Lakes and Scotland (car was a dream and a great journey partner)

and so the TT had a full clean inside and out (looks like a new pin all over again)


----------



## Boruki

Large Package said:


> ...went to see Wak.
> 
> Last weekend he diagnosed I had a vacuum system leak. New silicone parts from forge, a pcv valve from 034 & an oem jet pump fitted today, however the car was still over boosting and in limp mode [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Luckily (or more likely due to his forward thinking) Wak had a spare N75 valve which, once fitted, completely cured the overboost 8)
> 
> Previously, the turbo boosted fantastically well from 3-5k revs (it was pushing 1.5bar  ) & then I'd short shift since over 5k (when the car went into limp mode) was pretty useless. After the N75 was changed the car pulls well right up to the redline.
> 
> Many thanks to Wak 8)
> 
> A service is due in the next month or 2 and then I'll be visiting Wak again for a remap, I imagine


That's interesting, sometimes I find I'll lose power around 5k. But if I change gear I'll get the power back again. Although I did have the resistance checked on my N75 a while back.


----------



## cam69

Gave her a clean to get rid of that nasty road salt.


----------



## Mondo

...unwittingly pushed my luck. I usually get 400 miles minimum on a tank and noticed she was on 340 so thought, may as well fill up. Started filling, doing a rough bit of mental maths as I was. Roughly 7/8 of 400, so 7/8 of 62 is about 50. Should stop filling at about the 50-litre mark. Nope. 52... 54... 56... (WTF?)... 60! 62!!! 62.5!!! 

So, that's impressive for a few reasons. 1st up, I must have been about a hair's breadth away from coasting into that Shell. 2ndly, economy must have really taken a dive. Don't think I've filled up since 4Rings sorted my lambda, and she has been running rich, so maybe that's that. But... 62.5 litres in a 62-litre tank? :? Built-in additional capacity? Shell shafting me and cheating me out of fuel? :evil: Probably not the last one, but still, bit of a surprise.


----------



## Tonycross_

Picked up some new wheels. Just standard facelift wheels ready for a refurb


----------



## Sandy

Gave the tt a wax on wax off treatment


----------



## john__2

Welding on the wheel arches!!! making them wide 8)


----------



## fatboy13

Fitted new alternator regulator due to having dashboard bingo & the car cutting out on me completely on the commute to work!


----------



## SBL

DSG gearbox oil and filter done. (£169 on audi fixed price)
Haldex oil and filter done. (£92 on Audi price match guarantee)
New coilpacks courtesy of the recall.


----------



## merlin c

....I fitted my tailgate gas struts...... MASSIVE difference in movement 

Only one downside, when I removed the second strut my wooden support slipped and the tailgate came down like a ton of bricks...old strut got caught between side tail gate lip and car body [smiley=bigcry.gif] Slight dent and little paint chip, repaired and touched up............ :?


----------



## TheVarix

merlin c said:


> ....I fitted my tailgate gas struts...... MASSIVE difference in movement
> 
> Only one downside, when I removed the second strut my wooden support slipped and the tailgate came down like a ton of bricks...old strut got caught between side tail gate lip and car body [smiley=bigcry.gif] Slight dent and little paint chip, repaired and touched up............ :?


Same here, I replaced them 2 days ago. Now the tailgate flies to the top opened position without me having to open it completely. I feel empowered! Next time I recommend having the missus holding the tailgate, that's what I did and she did not complain (much)...


----------



## sweatystt

.....put even more fuel in because I just cant help putting my foot down :!:


----------



## SBL

New rear discs and pads for my V6
Unfortunately found one of the calipers a bit stuffed so another chunk of cash I hadn't planned for a new one.


----------



## M18NTT

New battery from ECP this morning, fitted it and a whole lot better on starting. Only use the car at weekends - and the car will often sit without running for a few weeks at a time - and it was getting to the point of wondering whether the old girl was going to have the legs to fire up. The battery's been on the way out for over a year and whilst it was fine in warmer weather, starting it these past couple of months in colder temps has been a bit of a lottery. Now starts like a racehorse on steroids.

Just need to reset the one touch on the windows which must have lost their memory setting after disconnection but I'll do that when it's a bit warmer and I've had another read of the recent post about what else you can customise through Vagcom, eg central locking.


----------



## coolie

..got hold of replacement handbook set for the TT (car only came with the service book when i got it). pack came with all the books as new inc a folder etc. happy days for not a lot of cash.


----------



## ades tt 180

john__2 said:


> Welding on the wheel arches!!! making them wide 8)


What's this???..love the wide arch look!...where's the build thread for this?


----------



## john__2

ades tt 180 said:


> john__2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welding on the wheel arches!!! making them wide 8)
> 
> 
> 
> What's this???..love the wide arch look!...where's the build thread for this?
Click to expand...

how do i get a build thread??? i want tho have 1!!!!! a did a lot on my tt ad i am still building!! :lol:


----------



## hey3688

Just start a new thread and put all your build info in there


----------



## Sandy

john__2 said:


> Welding on the wheel arches!!! making them wide 8)


Genuine bumper is no more as anyone doing this will need a fibre glass non gen bumper and a hell of a lot of prep work and that's not just on the arches either.


----------



## cherie

Finally got around to fitting my xcarlink that was one of the Christmas presents! :lol:


----------



## Thistlebeeace

cherie said:


> Finally got around to fitting my xcarlink that was one of the Christmas presents! :lol:


Snap - exactly the same here!


----------



## cherie

Thistlebeeace said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to fitting my xcarlink that was one of the Christmas presents! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Snap - exactly the same here!
Click to expand...

And just spent the last 2 hours organising the files on my usb drive to be in the order I want :roll:


----------



## Wiggles01

Booked in to see wak in a few weeks time
W


----------



## John-H

Changed a front wheel bearing - it put up a struggle!


----------



## Tangerine Knight

How did you manage it in the end,I know you mentioned it the other night


----------



## sleeping fox

Changed from my winter wheels to summer then drove to nowhere & back


----------



## John-H

blackpoolfc said:


> How did you manage it in the end, I know you mentioned it the other night


I tried a two legged puller pressing on the end of the shaft, hoping the hub was only in loose, which it wasn't, so it just pushed the shaft back and strained it. I had to use a slide hammer only it was an old four stud version so needed some adaptation including drilling out the slots to a larger size.

I spent ages banging away and thinking this just hasn't got enough momentum so ended up taking large swings with a lump hammer at the slide weight and after many bashes it finally came out. Seems the hub had been removed with a drift previously from the back which had burred over the end of the splined hub tube making it difficult to get past the inner bearing.

After that, pressing the bearing out and the new one in was a breeze with the kit I got


----------



## Manchesturk

Only gone and bought myself a real Beauty [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## sussexbythesea

Fitted my brand new rear nearside light which I got off e-bay, useful to find from on here that the screw fixings have an allen key fitting in the head to get them started and get the old one off. Old one had a small impact crack in it, not enough to fail an MOT but enough to be warrant the change as I was fed-up with seeing it 

While it was off I chose the opportunity to get to the fixing on the back of the alarm siren and take that out as it was not working. I split the casing expecting the worst but in fact whilst the battery has leaked it does not appear to have damaged the board or any components....so I'll have a look at the 'how to' guide and see if I can fix it.

Just need to find my other reverse light sticker now...or stay OEM :roll:


----------



## Duggy

Turned the TT from this...










To this...










I think she scrubs up well for a thirteen year old 

John


----------



## SBL

For the first time, got 4 people into the TT at the same time!  
Admittedly they were a 7 yr old, 11 and 12 yr old, still bloody hard work mind and would have been impossible to drive if it wasn;t the DSG.


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Mondo said:


> EnthusiastOwned said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks spot on , what paint did you use ?
> 
> 
> 
> VHT Wrinkle Black...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Looks a bit like VHT wrinkle black...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feck I'm good.
> 
> Mind you, now the dipstick and coolant cap stick out a bit. Next on the agenda?
Click to expand...

Better?


----------



## Mondo

Much.


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> I think she scrubs up well for a thirteen year old
> 
> John


Looking good John... great angle and love that colour / wheel combo ! 8)


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she scrubs up well for a thirteen year old
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good John... great angle and love that colour / wheel combo ! 8)
Click to expand...

I'm just missing the Airbus overhead Paul... :wink:

I have loved the colour combo since I first saw it 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she scrubs up well for a thirteen year old
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good John... great angle and love that colour / wheel combo ! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just missing the Airbus overhead Paul... :wink:
> 
> I have loved the colour combo since I first saw it
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Of course, I thought that there was something missing from _that_ photo !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Faffed around for a solid 20 minutes looking for the washer fluid tank after the light came on because I had read on an american website it was on the drivers side... oh the shame.


----------



## John-H

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Faffed around for a solid 20 minutes looking for the washer fluid tank after the light came on because I had read on an american website it was on the drivers side... oh the shame.


That'll teach you to look at the Knowledge Base - but hey! - broccoli is one of my favorite vegetables. Have you tried Romanesco cauliflower?


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

John-H said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faffed around for a solid 20 minutes looking for the washer fluid tank after the light came on because I had read on an american website it was on the drivers side... oh the shame.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll teach you to look at the Knowledge Base - but hey! - broccoli is one of my favorite vegetables. Have you tried Romanesco cauliflower?
> 
> *snip*
Click to expand...

Yup, my bad! No I haven't what is that monster?! I don't think I've seen one in my local supermarket before.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Also, less shamefully than my previous post, I took her out on her first road trip with the Mrs down to Whitby for a nice fish and chip lunch at the famous Magpie Cafe, handled very well and the mrs loved the car:


----------



## John-H

HeroicBroccoli said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faffed around for a solid 20 minutes looking for the washer fluid tank after the light came on because I had read on an american website it was on the drivers side... oh the shame.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll teach you to look at the Knowledge Base - but hey! - broccoli is one of my favorite vegetables. Have you tried Romanesco cauliflower?
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, my bad! No I haven't what is that monster?! I don't think I've seen one in my local supermarket before.
Click to expand...

They've had it in my Sainsbury's a couple of times - very nutty flavor and an excellent example of a fractal :wink:


----------



## audakias

Today....I will service my boy...if it stops snowing!!


----------



## scottrover

Replaced the brake switch as I had intermittent brake lights.

The TT also went in for an MOT at work today (unfortunately failed on a split inner CV boot) and the technician found the transportation blocks in the front suspension. They have been in there for 14 years! :?


----------



## WALTTON

Phoned Audi and booked in for my free coilpacks , love freebies


----------



## E576DAN

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Also, less shamefully than my previous post, I took her out on her first road trip with the Mrs down to Whitby for a nice fish and chip lunch at the famous Magpie Cafe, handled very well and the mrs loved the car:


I took my TT for a blast from Sheffield to Scarborough yesterday for a milkshake in the Harbour Bar with my 7 year old daughter.


----------



## Sandy

Did a temp fix on both door micro switches until I receive the new switches and also replaced right hand caliper and bled the brakes


----------



## m0rph_TTR

Replaced my rear disks and pads... tomorrow hopefully the fronts!


----------



## m0rph_TTR

Fronts done today, apart from the spacer bolts being a right pain in the ass!, all went well!


----------



## m0rph_TTR

OH! I forgot, another (MINOR) mod, but with complete thanks to this wonderful forum...

My headrests now don`t look like there are on stilts, and rattle all over the place!


----------



## Boruki

Was yesterday actually but I fitted new brake vacuum pipes under my inlet manifold (as per Wak's suggestion). I now have a spare brake servo pipe (the little u-shaped piece that goes in to the right hand side of the inlet manifold) if anyone wants it.

I also tried to fit my new intercooler hoses from CMS, but they appear to be completely the wrong shape!


----------



## jiver

fitted my comfort indicators ( 1 tap on the stalk for 3 flashes )
http://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/product_i ... tt-8n.html

doing more 'motorway' driving these days so excellent for lane changing/merging.

thought the hardest part would be getting the radio out but turned out it is was a right pain to unplug the harness from the hazard switch (took about 20 mins), and then getting the radio keys back out!


----------



## manikm

fitted my V6 valance!!!!
(after having it for about 4 months) 

before









after


----------



## thirtytwopence

Dropped the TT off at the garage for a new clutch and some cookbots this morning. Now driving a Panda... worst car I've driven, brakes are good though. Can't wait to get back in the TT and be able to use the power again


----------



## w32aphex

Spent two hours cleaning the car using a rinse-less wash system. Too much like hard work...


----------



## misano03

Fitted my bay kit, changed the 4 rings in chrome to black(f/r), changed a couple of hoses in the bay that were collapsing to silicon... 8)


----------



## manikm

misano03 said:


> Fitted my bay kit, changed the 4 rings in chrome to black(f/r), changed a couple of hoses in the bay that were collapsing to silicon... 8)


did u need a spanner?


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

Fitted an aftermarket head unit, Will need to pull it back out next week and hack the cage about a bit to allow it to sit a cm or so back, so the flap can close with the fascia on.


----------



## Groundhog

Put a silver lip on the wheels.
Fitted my Short shifter and engine bay stainless bolt kit.
Washed and waxed including inside of the wheels while i had them off.


----------



## zerocake

Cleaned the bay.


----------



## coolie

nearly.... tomorrow the car is heading to https://www.facebook.com/JPAlloys 8)


----------



## RobCo

Was yesterday but did a shifter cable reset, engine bay tidy and a good old interior clean...


----------



## misano03

Will hopefully be fitting spoiler extension to the TT at the weekend!


----------



## Boruki

I attempted to sort out my turbo studs that kept coming loose and replace the one that has disappeared. Appears I didn't quite get them all as tight as I couldve, bad times of rushing due to rubbish weather. But I got most of my earthing cables done (as per Wak's site) but couldn't find much on the passenger wing to attach to.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Tried to fix my alarm siren :roll:. I changed the rear light unit recently and took advantage of having the light out to get to the nut on the rear if the unit (still cannot see how peeps can get to it through the little acessway  ). Original batteries had leaked but it appeared that the components on the board or tracks were not damaged ........nope, no good, I'm getting volts to the board but no alarm, guess I shall try and find a replacement at some point


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Fitted the later type windscreen wiper arms I bought at the TT Shop 'car boot sale' a few weeks back. Very nice and low-profile  Bit of a shock the price of new wiper blades from my local Audi stealers though - £40! Still, they look very nice...


----------



## Samoa

Bluefinned the car


----------



## Wiggles01

Saturday had the tt Wak'ed and I just wish I had done it a long time ago.

Such a nice guy and his knowledge is amazing

W


----------



## alexi7

Wiggles01 said:


> Saturday had the tt Wak'ed and I just wish I had done it a long time ago.
> 
> Such a nice guy and his knowledge is amazing
> 
> W


 Hi can I ask what you had done and roughly how much, bit cheeky really  
Alex


----------



## cherie

Picked up my first spare set of alloys for the TT. They need refurbishing, so I just need to decide over the next couple of months before the weather gets better, what colour to spray them.


----------



## barks

picked up a new set of alloys yesterday and fitted them today, not happy as letting girlfriend use tt tomoz so i can mot her car. :evil: 
shame cherie as i just put my old ones on ebay. im northampton.
barks


----------



## cam69

Tried out my clay mitt and gave her a coat of chemical guys wax.


----------



## Wiggles01

alexi7 said:


> Wiggles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday had the tt Wak'ed and I just wish I had done it a long time ago.
> 
> Such a nice guy and his knowledge is amazing
> 
> W
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can I ask what you had done and roughly how much, bit cheeky really
> Alex
Click to expand...

I had my 180 bhp mapped and now I have 230bhp but do have other modifications to help reach that figure, new N75 as mine was in a shocking state.

Price wise contact Wak direct

W


----------



## Samoa

Got one of these oil suction pumps for 11.99. from LIDL... and my chic paid - don't know if crap but just to do an interim oil change has just got REALLY easy - happy days


----------



## mullum

Saw those, thought about getting one too


----------



## Manchesturk

Samoa said:


> Got one of these oil suction pumps for 11.99. from LIDL... and my chic paid - don't know if crap but just to do an interim oil change has just got REALLY easy - happy days


Hi mate, let us know how u get on with the oil change, it's really ideal for people who cant get under the car ( me ) :lol: so looking forward to see the out come!

cheers

Hak


----------



## cherie

barks said:


> shame cherie as i just put my old ones on ebay. im northampton.
> barks


I paid quite a bit less than that, and only got talked into buying them because they were cheap... they're only reps, but with good nearly new Bridgestone Potenzas on.


----------



## sweatystt

changed my wheels.....but probably will change again!!


----------



## ian222

Looks like the suspensions gone back down as well. Thought you wanted speedlines.


----------



## sweatystt

ian222 said:


> Looks like the suspensions gone back down as well. Thought you wanted speedlines.


I do really but cant afford em!! Been looking. I've not adjusted the suspension....that's partly why I went for slightly deeper tyres to fill the arches a bit but think the alloys would look better with lower profile tyres. I only put part worn Bridgestone's on so might just run these over summer then stick new lower profile boots on.....unless I get a better offer in the mean time.


----------



## Samoa

Manchesturk said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of these oil suction pumps for 11.99. from LIDL... and my chic paid - don't know if crap but just to do an interim oil change has just got REALLY easy - happy days
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, let us know how u get on with the oil change, it's really ideal for people who cant get under the car ( me ) :lol: so looking forward to see the out come!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak
Click to expand...

Did this today... sooooo easy & probably only took 10 min to extract just over 4 litres... just watch the dripping hoses, otherwise very clean.

You also need another car to clip the cables to the battery, as they wont reach to the boot


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

Fooked the wiring to the OS lights my no doubt TLR thread I'm about to post...


----------



## Ro5ltt

Bought today
1. New battery cover to replace the damaged one on the car, 
2. Engine Bay Kit

Only 3 days til pay day then Cockbots Mainfold cover and interior and exterior LEDs next, followed by R32 front and rear arbs as soon as money allows


----------



## infidel.uk

got these to play with.... 6000k


----------



## Kyle18uk

Well my car goes to the bodyshop this weekend so had it booked for an MOT today, got it there and the alternator packs up so was refused an MOT! went to euro and got a Bosch replacement for £111 and rebooked mot for friday! only thing now is it has to pass first time as ill have no time to fix anything for a retest!


----------



## 3TT3

Duggy said:


> Turned the TT from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she scrubs up well for a thirteen year old
> 
> John


Clean is good! but all grey even if some of it is dustmuck doesnt look bad compared to black/silver.


----------



## 3TT3

sweatystt said:


> Changed my wheels........but not sure!!! :? After. Not the best photo I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before...


Before is better,possibly wi the lower suspension of after,if it works.zzzzz

edit: I prefer the before wheels ,in general


----------



## sweatystt

clear as mud mate!! :?


----------



## nicksttv6

booked the TT into the stealers (2 weeks waiting list) to sort out few things that have been annoying me for a while .

nick.


----------



## Typhhon

Summoned up the courage to check my cam chains at 101,000 miles... 

-3 and -4 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andy225tt

Typhhon said:


> Summoned up the courage to check my cam chains at 101,000 miles...
> 
> -3 and -4 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


is that a good reading?


----------



## Typhhon

Yup

That's described as normal... -8 and your starting to think home brewed crystal meth ain't such a bad occupation to fund a TT


----------



## matzo

Had my headlight covers restored by the excellent James from clear beams Exeter, recommended.

[imgurl=https://flic.kr/p/rq2TzP]







[/url]Quattro by matzophotographic, on Flickr/img]


----------



## 1781cc

Made a list of all the items with supplier and price point references for the track day car build... total spend £14,000, £6,000 already spent on acquiring and fixing the car, so quite a way to go when funds come in!

* Must remember that wife must not find the list


----------



## barks

just came back from the casino and took another 600 off them lmao

sorry bit drunk.

barks


----------



## bigdodge

Lucky bas***d :wink:


----------



## mattyc53

Gave mine a clean...


----------



## robinnew

And me :lol:


----------



## Wiggles01

Have been back to Wak for a map tweak and some rear light symmetry.

Really happy now and on to the paintwork, along with some minor niggles so I can come and meet you all at some shows this year fingers crossed.

W


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Was going to wash the car today but my old Karcher K5 decided it wasn't going to start (again!) so I took that apart instead.
Couldn't see anything wrong anywhere, though I thought the giant capacitor might have been on the way out so ordered a new one off fleabay, then put it back together again - hey-presto, it's working! Shame it was too dark by then to SnowFoam.


----------



## mullum

My Karcher won't start sometimes, I think it's something to do with leaving it pressurised?


----------



## redsilverblue

Not really today, couple of days ago, I had a LCR splitter fitted [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## John-H

Replaced a missing return spring on my rear brake caliper with one made from a bent coat hanger. Looks much the same but I'll replace with a proper one when I find one. I wondered why my handbrake kept going sloppy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> My Karcher won't start sometimes, I think it's something to do with leaving it pressurised?


Could be - reading up on them, the capacitor is meant to give the motor an extra boost of power to overcome the pressure of the water against the pump mechanism to get it going, so leaving it pressurised might make that more difficult. 
I always press the gun trigger to release the pressure after the water/power's been turned off. It's also recommended in cold weather in case the water freezes internally.


----------



## mullum

Yeah thats it, I read up last time it didn't work but that was last summer.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Dropped the car at the bodyshop! Can't wait to see the new colour


----------



## tt180mk1quattro

not really today but 3-4 days ago a friend of mine and i , had done timing service , aux belt , change gear oil with castrol sintrax 75w90 , engine oil and filter , fixed some minor issue and installed a "sample" FMIC directly from a junkyard (laguna dci or so)

still need to choose & fix my MAF


----------



## matzo

Fitted interior LED kit courtesy of Mullum - really pleased with them, well worth the very reasonable spend ! 

Also realised that glovebox light not working and likely to need to repair the damper switch mech :x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

matzo said:


> Fitted interior LED kit courtesy of Mullum - really pleased with them, well worth the very reasonable spend !
> 
> Also realised that glovebox light not working and likely to need to repair the damper switch mech :x


I thought mine wasn't working but the glovebox light only operates when the side/main lights are turned on - did you have the lights on?
Mullum's lights are a great upgrade [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## matzo

Ooh no I didnt ! Thanks I shall try tnite !!


----------



## RobCo

Fit and coded a new dashpod. Found out it was pre facelift so went and got the fuel level senders and fit them too.

Sooooo cold


----------



## matzo

Thanks to bartsimpsonhead ! Lights on and hey presto glovebox light works and led installed. Also fitted Mullums number plate LEDs. Awesome stuff.


----------



## mullum

;-)


----------



## Mondo

...woke up 90% refreshed after 4 flights in 36 hours, jumping from Palmerston North to Auckland, Sydney, Dubai and finally LGW. Did the reverse just over a week ago. Thoroughly _don't_ recommend it. 

Do recommend Emirates; gotta love an A380.


----------



## scott18T

carried out an oil /filter change, plus also replaced the pollen and air filters.


----------



## [email protected]

How to modify a TFSI port rather than bodge it with JB Weld

After some heat cycles the JB Weld can work its way loose, more heat in a a big turbo build like this one with a GTX turbo..










Welded up slots


















After a little cutting but still a lot to do..


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...woke up 90% refreshed after 4 flights in 36 hours, jumping from Palmerston North to Auckland, Sydney, Dubai and finally LGW. Did the reverse just over a week ago. Thoroughly _don't_ recommend it.
> 
> Do recommend Emirates; gotta love an A380.


I don't thnk Damo would agree with your last two comments... :twisted:

Can't fault Emirates myself, but haven't sampled Damo's nightmare 380 yet :wink:

Welcome back matey :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy

Postman's been busy this week...

Superpro bushes from Paul aka Cookbot on Monday

Gloss black rocker cover today off Pete aka Pete_slim










New charge pipe today from Trackslag.com



















Busy times ahead :roll:

My old HG charge pipe will be in the for sale section Sunday :wink:

John


----------



## im_ant

Stuck on the reverse light patch, really splashing out on the mods these days 8)


----------



## Mondo

Nice collection of bits there, John. Charge pipe looks nice, as does the cam cover - except for that abomination of a badge you've put on it. WTF? 



You will indeed be busy. Will be looking out for the pics when done.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Nice collection of bits there, John. Charge pipe looks nice, as does the cam cover - except for that abomination of a badge you've put on it. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> You will indeed be busy. Will be looking out for the pics when done.


Badge was on there when it arrived mate, moment of madness by Pete (his words, not mine)

The good news is Hair dryer (not mine obviously), dental floss and a small amount of WD40 later it's now stuck to one of my tool boxes and not the rocker cover 

Just going off to look at relocating the air resdevoir etc...

The journey is about to begin... :wink:

John


----------



## ades tt 180

.....got the first coat of wax on this year...



















Not bad for a 13 year old car... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ades tt 180

...reached 2000 posts...I really must get some real friends. .. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley

Picked up some engine parts for tommatt90 from [email protected]
The bits look real nice, I'm sure Tom will be impressed. Andrew seems a decent chap, told me about his toy, wow it sounds a beast, can't wait to see it at a meet soon.


----------



## Manchesturk

Took advantage of the weather and gave her a nice wash and polish 8)


----------



## Boruki

I got to drive my car properly since fitting my earthing wires. Wow, responsive!

Also I stopped for petrol and then it wouldn't start for ages (camshaft sensor?) and then on my way back after it started I gave it a little, was havjng a few spots of low power and it then seemed to hit a good spot and suddenly... pooof! Smoke came out the back.. but then the car smoothed out and ran the best it has since I had it. The car hasn't had much of a blast in the time I've had it, maybe cleared something out?

Despite the issues, car was lovely to drive and I can easily see why so many people are passionate about TTs!


----------



## triplefan

redsilverblue said:


> Not really today, couple of days ago, I had a LCR splitter fitted [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


Every time I see this I think that is such a stunning colour [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## coolie

...... I got the my car back after 2weeks away

Wheels refurb'd - check
Brake Calipers serviced and painted - check
Rear springs replaced - check

.......and a cheeky visit to Wak this afternoon has seen an engine remap installed and few other options enabled too.

I was lovin this car, but these mods are the icing on the cake - brilliant


----------



## Greeny2313

Ticked another thing off the to do list and replaced my rear diff driveshaft seals and replaced the oil too.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Duggy said:


> Postman's been busy this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


The spur got moved then! looks alot better there, he wouldnt move it right round the back for me so I think ill be buying one and have it moved myself!

cant wait to see it fitted!


----------



## slingy

Passed MOT no advisories......when i picked it mechanic said ''its a very clean example.....'


----------



## Otley

Got to agree with the man......
Looks sweet. 8) 
Always a bonus, no advisories. :wink:


----------



## RobCo

Did the twin brake light mod. Sooooo simple and cost nothing.....

Also fit new track rod ends, top mounts, bearings and securely fit the under engine tray.


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Postman's been busy this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> The spur got moved then! looks alot better there, he wouldnt move it right round the back for me so I think ill be buying one and have it moved myself!
> 
> cant wait to see it fitted!
Click to expand...

Yes, the spur has moved slightly across. When I spoke to them about moving around the back, the concerns were the heat from the turbo especially on cars with tubular manifolds, so I can see their point :wink:

I was planning to get it fitted over the weekend, but you need to modify the securing bracket at the back as the radius of the curve is slightly different, due to being over at my parents house I hadn't got my grinder to modify it :roll: It also looks like I will have to run without my plastic cover, so need to get my N249 etc relocated and fit by painted rocker cover...Nothings simple :lol: :lol:

Hopefully I can get it on this weekend and get some good pics up

John


----------



## Otley

Got the Old Girl to pick these up from the local dealer for me.
Hoping to get them fitted this weekend, fingers crossed.


----------



## bbbenzal

Ordered new shoes for my roadster.........4 Pirelli p7s for £230 woohoo!

Matt


----------



## bbbenzal

bbbenzal said:


> Ordered new shoes for my roadster.........4 Pirelli p7s for £230 woohoo!
> 
> Matt


 Hmmm just looked on eBay.....bugger!


----------



## Otley

Got an early finish (reasonably for me anyway) and coming home I couldn't help notice that the inside of the 'screen was an absolute disgrace in the low bright sun. :? 
Right, glass cleaner out and sorted all the inside glass. I'll just vac' her out while I'm in the mood, two hours later I've just come inside after completely bottoming the interior. 8) 
She looks like new inside again.  
Hoping for another flyer again tomorrow so in can start the outside.


----------



## m0rph_TTR

Today I...... Ripped the damaged front end off of BOB the TT until I ran out of light!


----------



## coolie

the weather has been so nice these last two days - this morning was lost to a detail inside and out, with another coat of wax and leather re-treated. before going out and opening the taps full


----------



## RobCo

Just fit the coilpack conduit from a TFSI.

Easy job, but a dremel and I used a grinder will help....


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Took the TT in for a custom exhaust job. Getting the forge exhaust cut 2 inches back so it sits in oem place and getting the muffler removed. Should sound maaaad


----------



## 3TT3

Alignment and medium temperature is important,with brushed


----------



## barks

left for work at 8am just got back at 3am wow...


----------



## Large Package

...scored R32 front and rear ARB's for 70 notes on the bay  . Got to pick the buggers up from south wales though [smiley=bomb.gif]

.....on the plus side I get to catch up with an old mate in Chepstow


----------



## mullum

Large Package said:


> ...scored R32 front and rear ARB's for 70 notes on the bay  . Got to pick the buggers up from south wales though [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> .....on the plus side I get to catch up with an old mate in Chepstow


Good find 
Can't you get him to wrap them in bubble wrap or something? It'd only be a tenner to courier them.


----------



## Large Package

mullum said:


> Large Package said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...scored R32 front and rear ARB's for 70 notes on the bay  . Got to pick the buggers up from south wales though [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> .....on the plus side I get to catch up with an old mate in Chepstow
> 
> 
> 
> Good find
> Can't you get him to wrap them in bubble wrap or something? It'd only be a tenner to courier them.
Click to expand...

I could ask the seller (or get my friend to pick them up and send them to me), but I've not seen him for about 2 years so it's a great opportunity to get out of Reading for a day or 2 and a change of scenery


----------



## Greeny2313

Today I ate cake for breakfast cause it's my birthday and I can haha


----------



## Large Package

Greeny2313 said:


> Today I ate cake for breakfast cause it's my birthday and I can haha


Happy Birthday!

Cake for breakfast, hmm :lol:


----------



## Sandy

:wink: The wife pointed this out to me, can you spot it.
Been there for a week and not moved as I look at it ever day.


----------



## Spliffy

Had new DV fitted


----------



## asahartz

Cleaned the TT. Unexpectedly, this involved getting the tools out. I wasn't getting much out of my spray nozzle, so I repaired the split section of pipe, only to find no water at all from the nozzle. Taking the nozzle apart, I found a *worm *had crawled inside (even though it was stored in a dry shed) since I last cleaned the car, and this was blocking the spray nozzle completely!


----------



## infidel.uk

Did this...


----------



## Ro5ltt

I'm afraid this is a 'Yesterday I'.
Finally did the double brake light mod  








oh oh oh and I de-badged the rear hehe


----------



## eldiablott

asahartz said:


> Cleaned the TT. Unexpectedly, this involved getting the tools out. I wasn't getting much out of my spray nozzle, so I repaired the split section of pipe, only to find no water at all from the nozzle. Taking the nozzle apart, I found a *worm *had crawled inside (even though it was stored in a dry shed) since I last cleaned the car, and this was blocking the spray nozzle completely!


was the worm ok?


----------



## bbbenzal

eldiablott said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the TT. Unexpectedly, this involved getting the tools out. I wasn't getting much out of my spray nozzle, so I repaired the split section of pipe, only to find no water at all from the nozzle. Taking the nozzle apart, I found a *worm *had crawled inside (even though it was stored in a dry shed) since I last cleaned the car, and this was blocking the spray nozzle completely!
> 
> 
> 
> was the worm ok?
Click to expand...

Worm enema


----------



## bbbenzal

4 new Pirelli p7s on wheels now....be on for next weekend

Matt


----------



## Samoa

Swapped the 17" winters for my 19" black rotors... boy do you feel a lack of tyre give in the sidewalls


----------



## Boruki

Put a new OEM DV on in place of my Forge one, fitted a new OEM camshaft sensor (but didn't clear codes/try starting it due to fear and tiredness), fitted some bulbs from mullum but failed to get my old xenon bulbs out... and went out on my bike (road racer push bike) for the first time since I got it and looked a bit like a tit.

Also got prices for the 16mm ARB and Cupra splitter from TPS - less than £100 for the pair, but not in stock.


----------



## asahartz

Fixed my indicator flasher which stopped flashing yesterday, using the excellent John-H guide.


----------



## hey3688

Coded in beep on locking and auto lock after 15mph
Also checked for chain stretch.
-3 on inlet and -5 on exhaust 
Just going out to give it a wash
Happy days


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Almost killed two cyclists who decided to jump the red light and cut right in front of my path, neither of which were wearing a helmet, luckily I managed to slam the breaks and swerve out of the way just in time!


----------



## cherie

Sent email my 7th email in the saga of getting a working xcarlink unit.

:?


----------



## Samoa

Received my TTS rear defuser for my QUAD plans...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

cherie said:


> Sent email my 7th email in the saga of getting a working xcarlink unit.
> 
> :?


If you get any luck, please let me know - Mine was fine but the bluetooth has packed up after 6 months! Infuriating as I want to keep the OEM stereo but its such a ball ache!


----------



## cherie

NJM_225_Avus said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent email my 7th email in the saga of getting a working xcarlink unit.
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> If you get any luck, please let me know - Mine was fine but the bluetooth has packed up after 6 months! Infuriating as I want to keep the OEM stereo but its such a ball ache!
Click to expand...

Have you tried contacting xcarlink? They are being helpful (I sent back my unit, they acknowledged the fault and sent a replacement), they're just being slightly retarded at the moment (sent the wrong unit, so the wrong connectors).


----------



## Orange lumpit

Correctly fitted my coil pack leads that the stealers fitted badly.......intermittent misfire gone!


----------



## FozzySteve

Today I...

Drove 130miles from Lincoln to Enfield to visit cluster repair for a full rebuild on my dashpod. So happy to finally have use of the DIS, fuel gauge and engine temp.

Took them 2hr30min to remove, rebuild and refit the dashpod. Pretty impressed all round.

Also got a nice run on the A1M both there and back to open the taps up


----------



## coolie

FozzySteve said:


> Today I...
> 
> Drove 130miles from Lincoln to Enfield to visit cluster repair for a full rebuild on my dashpod. So happy to finally have use of the DIS, fuel gauge and engine temp.
> 
> Took them 2hr30min to remove, rebuild and refit the dashpod. Pretty impressed all round.
> 
> Also got a nice run on the A1M both there and back to open the taps up


Which company buddy? - i want a drive in service to sort my dodgy fuel gauge out tbh


----------



## FozzySteve

****** said:


> FozzySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I...
> 
> Drove 130miles from Lincoln to Enfield to visit cluster repair for a full rebuild on my dashpod. So happy to finally have use of the DIS, fuel gauge and engine temp.
> 
> Took them 2hr30min to remove, rebuild and refit the dashpod. Pretty impressed all round.
> 
> Also got a nice run on the A1M both there and back to open the taps up
> 
> 
> 
> Which company buddy? - i want a drive in service to sort my dodgy fuel gauge out tbh
Click to expand...

Cluster Repairs UK - http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk

Seemed to be the best on general recommendations round here. I tried to find something in the midlands so I didn't have to drive to London but nobody did walk in service, not even autotronix over in Derby which was disappointing.

Cost me £226 incl. VAT for a full rebuild bearing in mind I needed a new centre DIS and my fuel gauge and engine temp gauge were stuffed. So you'll probably get a cheaper price if its just your fuel gauge. They do charge an extra £40 for the walk in service though as they're taking it out and refitting it for you.

Worth the drive and little extra money cause I can't go without the car for 3-5 days to send it off and wait for it to come back.


----------



## coolie

FozzySteve said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FozzySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I...
> 
> Drove 130miles from Lincoln to Enfield to visit cluster repair for a full rebuild on my dashpod. So happy to finally have use of the DIS, fuel gauge and engine temp.
> 
> Took them 2hr30min to remove, rebuild and refit the dashpod. Pretty impressed all round.
> 
> Also got a nice run on the A1M both there and back to open the taps up
> 
> 
> 
> Which company buddy? - i want a drive in service to sort my dodgy fuel gauge out tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cluster Repairs UK - http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk
> 
> Seemed to be the best on general recommendations round here. I tried to find something in the midlands so I didn't have to drive to London but nobody did walk in service, not even autotronix over in Derby which was disappointing.
> 
> Cost me £226 incl. VAT for a full rebuild bearing in mind I needed a new centre DIS and my fuel gauge and engine temp gauge were stuffed. So you'll probably get a cheaper price if its just your fuel gauge. They do charge an extra £40 for the walk in service though as they're taking it out and refitting it for you.
> 
> Worth the drive and little extra money cause I can't go without the car for 3-5 days to send it off and wait for it to come back.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks 8)


----------



## Greeny2313

Today I fitted my fk springs, new top mount bushes and rear drop links, have to say that I'm really impressed with them for the money


----------



## Samoa

Ordered my 3" Y pipe for the Quad


----------



## bbbenzal

Thermostat fitted today £50 woohoo

Matt


----------



## Ro5ltt

Fixed my dropped drivers door!!! So simple cant believe it took me so long to get round to doing  
Plus, cleaned battery connections and secured battery properly, washed and waxed the beast, fitted engine bay bling, repaired sat nav control nob (glued back on hehe), replaced screws on the gear stick surround. Very productive day


----------



## Greeny2313

Ro5ltt said:


> Fixed my dropped drivers door!!! So simple cant believe it took me so long to get round to doing
> Plus, cleaned battery connections and secured battery properly, washed and waxed the beast, fitted engine bay bling, repaired sat nav control nob (glued back on hehe), replaced screws on the gear stick surround. Very productive day


Keep meaning to do my drivers door, just the same, other stuff gets put in front of it


----------



## Ro5ltt

Greeny2313 said:


> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed my dropped drivers door!!! So simple cant believe it took me so long to get round to doing
> Plus, cleaned battery connections and secured battery properly, washed and waxed the beast, fitted engine bay bling, repaired sat nav control nob (glued back on hehe), replaced screws on the gear stick surround. Very productive day
> 
> 
> 
> Keep meaning to do my drivers door, just the same, other stuff gets put in front of it
Click to expand...

I did the same but it took me no more than 20 mins to do, used a washer at each corner to space the bottom of the door, so doesnt look amazing but it does the job and at least i dont have to worry about damaging the car permanently. My door had dropped by over 4mm from were it should of been so was in desperate need of attention!


----------



## Groundhog

Fitted my comfort indicator relay.
Great for motorway driving.


----------



## eldiablott

Ro5ltt said:


> Greeny2313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed my dropped drivers door!!! So simple cant believe it took me so long to get round to doing
> Plus, cleaned battery connections and secured battery properly, washed and waxed the beast, fitted engine bay bling, repaired sat nav control nob (glued back on hehe), replaced screws on the gear stick surround. Very productive day
> 
> 
> 
> Keep meaning to do my drivers door, just the same, other stuff gets put in front of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same but it took me no more than 20 mins to do, used a washer at each corner to space the bottom of the door, so doesnt look amazing but it does the job and at least i dont have to worry about damaging the car permanently. My door had dropped by over 4mm from were it should of been so was in desperate need of attention!
Click to expand...

how did you guys do the door raise?


----------



## Ro5ltt

eldiablott said:


> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeny2313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed my dropped drivers door!!! So simple cant believe it took me so long to get round to doing
> Plus, cleaned battery connections and secured battery properly, washed and waxed the beast, fitted engine bay bling, repaired sat nav control nob (glued back on hehe), replaced screws on the gear stick surround. Very productive day
> 
> 
> 
> Keep meaning to do my drivers door, just the same, other stuff gets put in front of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same but it took me no more than 20 mins to do, used a washer at each corner to space the bottom of the door, so doesnt look amazing but it does the job and at least i dont have to worry about damaging the car permanently. My door had dropped by over 4mm from were it should of been so was in desperate need of attention!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did you guys do the door raise?
Click to expand...

Open the door as wide as you can put a jack under the very far end of the door the with some wood between the door and jack to protect it. Wind the jack up to take the weight of the door (be careful you don't want to bend anything!) there are 2 bolts at the bottom of the door on the inside loosen them as must as needed then wind the jack a little to create a gap between the hinge and the door about the same as the width of your door drop length, put something in that will fill the gap (most people use a metal sheet as it looks better) then tighten the bolts and lower the jack. 
There's a how to somewhere on here  please remember I'm only telling you how I did it I may of done it completely wrong and just got lucky that I didn't damaged the door or the hinge!


----------



## eldiablott

Open the door as wide as you can put a jack under the very far end of the door the with some wood between the door and jack to protect it. Wind the jack up to take the weight of the door (be careful you don't want to bend anything!) there are 2 bolts at the bottom of the door on the inside loosen them as must as needed then wind the jack a little to create a gap between the hinge and the door about the same as the width of your door drop length, put something in that will fill the gap (most people use a metal sheet as it looks better) then tighten the bolts and lower the jack. 
There's a how to somewhere on here  please remember I'm only telling you how I did it I may of done it completely wrong and just got lucky that I didn't damaged the door or the hinge![/quote]

many thanks for that. if anybody can find the how to id very much appreciate it. ive tried with no success haha


----------



## Samoa

Received the twin 3" pipes I need to make up the QUAD exhaust... & sourced the genuine exhaust tips at a steal of a price

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3

Fitted the last of my 8j (instead of 7.5j,same style) wheels.
:lol: More options for clearance etc.Now 335mm height all round approx.


----------



## Samoa

Carbon fibered my new TTS rear defuser










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy

Knobs a little cold in the morning so got one of these


----------



## Duggy

Couple of small updates in the engine bay 8)

First a finely crafted billet dip stick and tube courtesy of Brett  



















Secondly my Trackslag charge pipe (I'll do a bigger write up on this soon)



















And thirdly my gloss black rocker cover courtesy of Pete_slim 



















Porsche oil cap and ECS coil pack bolt downs ordered, just need to relocate the 249 and reservoir and get my polished manifold fitted now...

John


----------



## Mondo

Looking good, John. For a S1. :wink:


----------



## Jez xbx

nice dip stick (ooh err missus)
really nice detail
lol


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Looking good, John. For a S1. :wink:


Cheers 

I must be stage 1, because that's what I was last year... 

Haven't fitted anything performance oriented since last year, just put a few more miles on her driving down to Staines :roll: :roll:

Trying to get the manifold cover bracket was a pita to get back on :? But perseverance won the day 

John


----------



## Duggy

Jez xbx said:


> nice dip stick (ooh err missus)
> really nice detail
> lol


It's also not brittle and very much not ORANGE! 

It's all in the detail eh...

John


----------



## bbbenzal

Fitted spacers...20mm back and 15mm front and cleaned and polished car under cover at work, came out of workshop into...........non-forecast blooming rain [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

Yesterday 
I removed the ashtray to refit the red plastic cover on the cubby light,unbeknown to me the cover holds on the actual body of the light ,(which also feeds the cigarette lighter) so when the cover came off, the light was loose inside and rattling around inside

Ive not noticed the ashtray light before though,better have a closer look when its back together


























Whilst i was at it i decided to have a look at the stereo fitment
the car has the later 2 button model fitted ,and the flap wont close without switching the radio on

looks ok face on (apart from the wear)










But these tabs along the top are stopping the radio going back


















So i trimmed the tabs off ,to allow the radio to sit further back


















Hopefully this will be enough for the flap to close without switching it on, still sticks out a little at the bottom 
though,
seems the stereo surround was a different shape , worst case scenario is to swap the fascia over betwen old and new stereo


----------



## blz-8027

eldiablott said:


> There's a how to somewhere on here  please remember I'm only telling you how I did it I may of done it completely wrong and just got lucky that I didn't damaged the door or the hinge!


many thanks for that. if anybody can find the how to id very much appreciate it. ive tried with no success haha[/quote]

Have a read through this

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=51908&hilit=door+adjustment


----------



## Boruki

Today I checked the timing on my cambelt.. and I think it's wrong despite having had a fair few mechanics check it for me!

I'm still going to give it a clean in a bit though.. it's very dusty from sitting on my driveway not being used..


----------



## denzel2364

Bought some new headlights... angel eyes with black insert. Cannot wait to fit them although the wing needs replacing and spraying :x


----------



## Wiggles01

Gave the TT a good clean and de bagged the rear in readiness for my Easter wrap.

Also got round to fitting the v2 orbit ring and a polished metal R8 style gator

Slowly getting down the list of jobs to be done

W


----------



## droopsnoot

Noticed the instruments were looking a bit dusty, so I cleaned the clear cover with some Autoglym car glass polish. Can't believe how much better it looks now they're clean - must have got gradually grimy over the last few years.

Now I just have to stop myself from driving into something while looking at my nice shiny dials.


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Couple of small updates in the engine bay 8)
> 
> First a finely crafted billet dip stick and tube courtesy of Brett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly my Trackslag charge pipe (I'll do a bigger write up on this soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thirdly my gloss black rocker cover courtesy of Pete_slim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche oil cap and ECS coil pack bolt downs ordered, just need to relocate the 249 and reservoir and get my polished manifold fitted now...
> 
> John


Looking good John... nice touches as always mate ! 8)


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Looking good John... nice touches as always mate ! 8)


Thanks Paul, it's my first major engine bay clean up/dress up,, so learning as I go along :wink:

John


----------



## duttytd

Today I finally got my car running after trying to rebuild it since September only to find that I have an oil leak from around the oil cooler area! Then I decided it would be a good day to fit my FMIC only to stand back and realise I don't it upside down!

I feel like I've had hope then got laughed at!


----------



## blz-8027

Changed front discs and pads ,cant believe how easy these are ,i must have done something wrong ?


----------



## Hoggy

duttytd said:


> Today I finally got my car running after trying to rebuild it since September only to find that I have an oil leak from around the oil cooler area! Then I decided it would be a good day to fit my FMIC only to stand back and realise I don't it upside down!
> 
> I feel like I've had hope then got laughed at!


Hi, Haven't you sorted that oil leak yet.  fmic or oil leak, I know which would be my priority.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

blz-8027 said:


> Changed front discs and pads ,cant believe how easy these are ,i must have done something wrong ?


Hi, Looks as if you sprayed every thing Silver.
Hoggy.


----------



## infidel.uk

reinstalled my head unit :?


----------



## MrQaud

Fitted adjustable Tie Bars, Front Mounted Intercooler, 80 mm Turbo Intake pipe with associated blue Silicon breath hoses, oversized stainless steel MAF, polished and de-baffled charge pipe, cold side diverter valve relocation kit... and a set of grooved Tarox disks all round plus Porsche calipers on the front and fixed a leak from my windscreen washer bottle. Also had to swap all the original parts onto my another car that I got these parts from. Been a busy two days


----------



## duttytd

Hoggy said:


> duttytd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally got my car running after trying to rebuild it since September only to find that I have an oil leak from around the oil cooler area! Then I decided it would be a good day to fit my FMIC only to stand back and realise I don't it upside down!
> 
> I feel like I've had hope then got laughed at!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Haven't you sorted that oil leak yet.  fmic or oil leak, I know which would be my priority.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I have ordered a oil filter housing and bracket so hopefully will be here tomorrow and that will get replaced then it's cut the pipes for intercooler and put all my new panels on.

Today I started to refurb my wheels. They was looking tatty! I didn't realise just how much of a pain in the arse it was.

They're not finished yet. They will be all white with green triangle lips. I'm sure you can guess what colour my car is going ;-)


----------



## coolie

rather tomorrow.......

Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.

Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday


----------



## Jenny H

****** said:


> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday


So four of us now....will be a good laugh  
Jenny
x


----------



## Duggy

****** said:


> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday


Are you doing defcons whilst it's all apart?

John


----------



## coolie

Duggy said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing defcons whilst it's all apart?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Being a bit non technical, help me out buddy - Defcons? sorry for being dim :-/


----------



## coolie

Jenny H said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday
> 
> 
> 
> So four of us now....will be a good laugh
> Jenny
> x
Click to expand...

I think a few from the Northampton Group are giving it some thought too Jen. Can't go wrong for 30quid! Tank of V-Power will be req me thinks


----------



## Jenny H

****** said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday
> 
> 
> 
> So four of us now....will be a good laugh
> Jenny
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a few from the Northampton Group are giving it some thought too Jen. Can't go wrong for 30quid! Tank of V-Power will be req me thinks
Click to expand...

 8) 8)


----------



## cherie

****** said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday
> 
> 
> 
> So four of us now....will be a good laugh
> Jenny
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a few from the Northampton Group are giving it some thought too Jen. Can't go wrong for 30quid! Tank of V-Power will be req me thinks
Click to expand...

I'm not brave enough to go on track ... plus by traction control kicks in on roundabouts, so need to sort that out first.


----------



## blz-8027

Hoggy said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed front discs and pads ,cant believe how easy these are ,i must have done something wrong ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Looks as if you sprayed every thing Silver.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Just the light ,honest


----------



## -Jason-

Today I will be attempting to change the haldex module on my car so hopefully I will have AWD for the first time since buying it in Jan lol.

Armed with WAK's guide I predict there will be lots of blood and swearing at the inaccessibility of it.


----------



## RSSTT

Yesterday I spent the whole day in the car...but didn't drive anywhere. There was a bad crash on the M27 (east bound) and I ended up stuck on the mway for 6 hours as they carried out their investigation. Eventually cut the barriers between the carriageways to let motorists off at 3.20pm.

It was surprising how quickly the time actually went by, and how not bothered I was. Guess it was knowing that someone had lost thier life just a few hundred metres up the road


----------



## blz-8027

Refitted all the suspension bits on one side










And stripped the outer CV joint off the other










Cant see anything wrong with the old one,but it had started to make a clicking noise ,so decided whilst i had chance ,and for what it cost ,i might as well change it


----------



## infidel.uk

deleted.


----------



## coolie

****** said:


> rather tomorrow.......
> 
> Car booked in to have front suspension overhaul. wishbones, drop links, top mounts, and look to see if springs need doing at the same time. Alarm until will be replaced too.
> 
> Should be ready for Rockingham Taster session on BH Monday


Wow! got the car back today - what a difference, having had the wishbones done, drop links done, and 4wheel alignment, the car now drives and feels so much more alert, light and accuate. I wasnt expecting any difference bar the slight knocking noise to disappear and the creak as you take-up load and setoff. But actually the big difference is in the steering - all the wooden feel and weight has been lost from the system, and the car feels loads more accuate and nimble.

Transformed the way the car feels at the wheel. amazing.

and the alarm has been replaced, so it chirps when locked now

Need some weather, so i can do a bit of cleaning in the morning


----------



## Samoa

Recovered from driving 800 odd miles to the south of France ... Magic with a toll route tag & the fast lane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Got the car MoT'd - passed after the two blown numberplate bulbs were replaced (both Mullum's LED bulbs!) :? 
Bit miffed the Tester broke a bulb holder retaining lug replacing a bulb [smiley=bomb.gif] - it's in, but moves about abit. 
Gonna have to get brighter bulbs though - regular bulbs certainly look too dim. 
Noticed earlier the local auto styling shop now sells LED bulbs, so will have to check them out.

Good to see the recent recorded mileage though - think I don't use the car enough!


----------



## Mondo

What were you doing in 2013; pushing it everywhere? 

My centre console LED bulb hasn't blown, but it does flicker occasionally - usually when she's not be run for a while. Think they like a good, high current to stay 'whiter than white' (apologies/royalties to Unilever).


----------



## mullum

Hey guys 
Bart - I bet you a free pair of bulbs that it's down to water/moisture damage. It gets in via the spoiler. I've found a posh model LED bulb which looks like it's sealed and should survive like standard bulbs do. Unfortunately they're expensive but when your looking for LEDs for the numberplate - look for sealed ones if your normal LEDs fail.
Mondo - I'm using a new led type for the centre light now, I'll pop one in the post to you so you can try it out 
See if it's the bulb or the light unit, as they can start to play up.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

2013 I started my present job - only 2 miles from home. A 10 minute drive/20 minute cycle, or a 40 minute walk across fields. Great to keep the mileage down 

Cheers, Mullum - will do. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Cheers, Stephen. Good man. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mondo

Well, yesterday, I...

...finally bought a cup holder!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

One of those 3D printer jobs. Quite intrigued by the concept which, TBH, is as much why I got this particular one as anything.

Gave up waiting on others getting inventive and coming up with something.


----------



## andy225tt

Today i sat on ebay looking for the perfect QS in my price range  will be buying in a couple of months 8)


----------



## Boruki

Mondo said:


> Well, yesterday, I...
> 
> ...finally bought a cup holder!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> One of those 3D printer jobs. Quite intrigued by the concept which, TBH, is as much why I got this particular one as anything.
> 
> Gave up waiting on others getting inventive and coming up with something.


That a sounds interesting! Any more info?

Today I started to contemplate whether I should redo the timing on my car myself rather than waiting to take it in in 2 weeks to VT's Frank..


----------



## Mondo

Just go to Google and type 'Audi tt cup holder'. You'll find it.


----------



## infidel.uk

today i realised that the tt looks better than it actually is and am now considering selling mine because every time i look on this forum i am discouraged.


----------



## ades tt 180

...am dropping my car off at midland vw to sort out an odd issue... since I had new piston rings fitted there is a smell of petrol when on boost. I've checked everything myself and can't find any obvious leaks. There are no boost leaks either? ?, only happens on boost. ..hope they find where it's coming from...


----------



## nigeltt

infidel.uk said:


> today i realised that the tt looks better than it actually is and am now considering selling mine because every time i look on this forum i am discouraged.


I am having similar thoughts-looks great but.......


----------



## Mondo

Chill, gentlemen; nothing a couple of well chosen mods can't fix. 

Or not, if your name is Damien... :wink:


----------



## blz-8027

Split my headlight to fix an issue i have been having

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=953274

Tried to remove the motor from the rear ,but cannot get to the screws










Stripped it down this far to get to the motor










These 2 torx screws need to come out










Once out the motor will wiggle free and come out the rear










Looks a bit worse for wear inside ,due to water ingress at some point ?



















The motor was whizzing round but not connecting with the cogs ,so nothing to stop the motor

So ive ordered a new one from ebay , doubt it will be here before easter though ,so ill have to put the light back together for work

Still cheaper and more fun than buying a new light ,and gives me chance to clean out the lens ,and remove these lodgers










Edit

New motor arrived today ,unbelievable, ordered late yesterday arrived this morning 
How did we ever use to manage, without the web and E-bay ?


----------



## nigeltt

Great Effort!


----------



## Wak

Today I'm having a 2nd hand rear diff fitted :?

Mins lost a tooth and making unpleasant noises


----------



## Tigerblood

today i got my car back from the garage , new ball joints, new wishbone bushes and a new lateral accelerator sensor. i am back in love with driving it!


----------



## -Jason-

Today I shall be fitting my spacers that arrived this morning.


----------



## Ro5ltt

Picked up the TT after having a new front Arb fitted. Drives completely differently in a good way


----------



## Mondo

...got my 3D printed cup holder. Looks good:

















Bit rough in one or two minor places, but overall very impressed.


----------



## Large Package

...just received an email confirming my powerflex bush order from ebay hasn't been dispatched yet & won't be until Tuesday :x

Planned (obviously not quite early enough [smiley=bomb.gif] ) on getting my arb's fitted this weekend, too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

Fitted more shiney bits










These were past their best (other side was worse ) and the pads were almost non existent 
(Don't buy Spax lowering springs ,these are not 2 years old, and have no paint left on them)


















Replaced the broken Haldex earth strap whilst i was at it


----------



## Mondo

...passed my MOT. 

Not quite flying colours; two rears are 'out of shape', whatever that means, and she only just passed the emissions test. 'Took me 4 goes', said the tester. The lambda was right on the edge of OK.

Time to look into that... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

Fixed my headlight, rebuilt it ,and refitted back to the car, along with the bumper

Decided to replace the rear cover whilst the light was off to make it easier










And due to water getting in and ruining the motor ,i decided to remove the rubber seal and refit upside down.
Boy is it tight to get back on now ,woe and betide me having to change a bulb now


----------



## blz-8027

Gave the underbonnet plastics a clean up ,now ive managed to source a full set





































They look almost as if they have been sprayed crackle black ,so i might get some and paint the top of the intake?


----------



## The Gachet

blz-8027 said:


> Gave the underbonnet plastics a clean up ,now ive managed to source a full set
> 
> They look almost as if they have been sprayed crackle black ,so i might get some and paint the top of the intake?


Looks great... what did you use to clean them up !?


----------



## blz-8027

The Gachet said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the underbonnet plastics a clean up ,now ive managed to source a full set
> 
> They look almost as if they have been sprayed crackle black ,so i might get some and paint the top of the intake?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great... what did you use to clean them up !?
Click to expand...

Washed them in the bath ,(after me) 
Then wiped them over with an old bottle of this ,which came as part of a kit being sold at classic car shows 
(A good few years ago now )

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... eaning-gel

Not sure its still available though, i cant find it anywhere ? i know Mer have changed their packaging now


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

replaced the temp sender, only took 5 minute's, first thing i've done on the car since i bought it, more to do though, shock's, spring's, etc, etc,


----------



## The Gachet

blz-8027 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the underbonnet plastics a clean up ,now ive managed to source a full set
> 
> They look almost as if they have been sprayed crackle black ,so i might get some and paint the top of the intake?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great... what did you use to clean them up !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washed them in the bath ,(after me)
> Then wiped them over with an old bottle of this ,which came as part of a kit being sold at classic car shows
> (A good few years ago now )
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... eaning-gel
> 
> Not sure its still available though, i cant find it anywhere ? i know Mer have changed their packaging now
Click to expand...

Okay thanks and may do the same with mine but since that Mer stuff is now unavailable I will try this instead !


----------



## RSSTT

Finally got round to de-badging the rear (rings left on).

8)


----------



## sussexbythesea

Finshed off the car with Bouncers 22 wax, great finish....smells nice too 



first chance to use the Christmas pressie after I noticed the recommendation on here :!:


----------



## OeTT

Treated myself to 2 pairs of H&R 25mm 5x100 to 5x112 pcd adapters on eBay.de ready for my new wheels 
Big saving on buying in the UK and no issues with shipping.
Happy days are coming


----------



## nicademus2k1

Wrapped my rear valance in matt carbon 

Went for a spin on these "lovely" roads and split the bottom of my front bumper and found a temp sensor behind the lower grill that looked like it has been snapped off for months [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ya fix one thing and find 2 more broke things....


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the underbonnet plastics a clean up ,now ive managed to source a full set
> 
> They look almost as if they have been sprayed crackle black ,so i might get some and paint the top of the intake?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great... what did you use to clean them up !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washed them in the bath ,(after me)
> Then wiped them over with an old bottle of this ,which came as part of a kit being sold at classic car shows
> (A good few years ago now )
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... eaning-gel
> 
> Not sure its still available though, i cant find it anywhere ? i know Mer have changed their packaging now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thanks and may do the same with mine but since that Mer stuff is now unavailable I will try this instead !
Click to expand...

Have you tried AG bumper and trim gel Paul?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks and may do the same with mine but since that Mer stuff is now unavailable I will try this instead !
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried AG bumper and trim gel Paul?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

No I haven't John... is it highly recommended then !?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks and may do the same with mine but since that Mer stuff is now unavailable I will try this instead !
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried AG bumper and trim gel Paul?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't John... is it highly recommended then !?
Click to expand...

I use the Autoglum rubber and trim gear has a pale yellow lable


----------



## gazfunk

cleaned and put fabsil on the soft top


----------



## andy_k

Changed the passenger side ABS sensor, as expected it was a pain in the ass.

had to use hammer + screwdrivers to break the old one apart then get it out.
fitting the new one was equally awkward, - why are these things made to fit so damn tight? - I mean there is a bolt holding it in place already?

Still, 30 meters down the road and the light on the dash went away, Happy Andy.


----------



## Otley

Gave her a good old clean up for the Yorkshire Dales meet tonight. 
Can't be letting the side down with a dirty motor now can I? :roll:


----------



## tommatt90

Otley said:


> Gave her a good old clean up for the Yorkshire Dales meet tonight.
> Can't be letting the side down with a dirty motor now can I? :roll:


Good stuff Kev! Enjoy


----------



## Jaypacey

Used this to clean my headlights  
Taped up around the light and used the cleaner on a buffer pad 
Then wiped off the exess with a microfibres towel so here's a before and after I wouldn't say overly impressed but it has made a subtle improvement and not bad for 20 quid spent and half hours work


----------



## coolie

....popped my and the TT's track day session. Taster session at Rockingham for £30, but turned out to be much more, small number of cars, and so ++ laps allowed. well impressed - loved it!  and the V6 didn't embarrass itself for an old girl either!


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried AG bumper and trim gel Paul?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't John... is it highly recommended then !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use the Autoglum rubber and trim gear has a pale yellow lable
Click to expand...

Ended up going for Autoglym Bumper & Trim Gel which achieved excellent results ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Otley

Took the Milltek off to re-seal the chuffing centre link section. Noticed the mid' section rubber hanger has split. :x

*Edit. Took her for a road test, came back got underneath to check everything's ok, burned my elbow on the [email protected]@dy hot exhaust, OUCH.*


----------



## Duggy

Glad to hear it Paul 

On another note, after resisting the temptation of a 3 bar grille for 3 years (mainly due to wanting a Projectzwo version, which I now have, but without major surgery will not fit over my FMIC :?  ) I have taken the plunge...










John


----------



## mullum

Shoulda got the QS grille ;-)
What's this other grille then? Let's have a look


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

andy_k said:


> Changed the passenger side ABS sensor, as expected it was a pain in the ass.
> 
> had to use hammer + screwdrivers to break the old one apart then get it out.
> fitting the new one was equally awkward, - why are these things made to fit so damn tight? - I mean there is a bolt holding it in place already?
> 
> Still, 30 meters down the road and the light on the dash went away, Happy Andy.


Glad you got it sorted mate, Alls well that ends well!


----------



## Otley

tommatt90 said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave her a good old clean up for the Yorkshire Dales meet tonight.
> Can't be letting the side down with a dirty motor now can I? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff Kev! Enjoy
Click to expand...

Sorry Tom, missed this one.  
Nice evening, top people, lovely venue, able to make next cruise, result!


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> Shoulda got the QS grille ;-)
> What's this other grille then? Let's have a look


For £50 Stephen, this one will do for now :wink:

This is what the other one looks like, they're like budgie teeth... :?

It will be modified, and it will fit nicely! It needs cutting on a hollow section and boxing back up, so I need to find someone to do it properly

It will look like this one on Caney's old TT :wink:










John


----------



## mullum

Ok yeah nice, it's sort of a merc/audio mashup eh. I've got the ABT style one in carbon now.


----------



## Tomm

****** said:


> ....popped my and the TT's track day session. Taster session at Rockingham for £30, but turned out to be much more, small number of cars, and so ++ laps allowed. well impressed - loved it!  and the V6 didn't embarrass itself for an old girl either!


I'm booked in for one of these tonight (Wednesday). Little concerned about the persistent knocking I have under a heavy right turn.

Good to hear the V6 did its job.


----------



## Reasty

stage 1 remap for my tt roadster today,i had it done at the phirm and tim did a custom remap for me,cars now running 270bhp which he said was testemant to the car being very strong an well maintained,was well chuffed!,it feels so much better to drive and alot smootherand with some right foot goes like hell! .


----------



## asahartz

Fitted new front discs & pads. That was an easy job that ended up taking far longer than it should.

First (having started to dismantle) my 7mm hex bit was missing - no doubt disappeared into the black hole of my son's garage - so I had to borrow my daughter's car and go to Halfords for a new one.

Then the little countersunk screw in the disc sheared off, so drill and tap that. The other side, some previous person had sheared it off and not bothered to put another one in! So I drilled & tapped that one too.

So four hours for a half hour job. Lets hope the next one goes better.


----------



## coolie

Tomm said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....popped my and the TT's track day session. Taster session at Rockingham for £30, but turned out to be much more, small number of cars, and so ++ laps allowed. well impressed - loved it!  and the V6 didn't embarrass itself for an old girl either!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm booked in for one of these tonight (Wednesday). Little concerned about the persistent knocking I have under a heavy right turn.
> 
> Good to hear the V6 did its job.
Click to expand...

How did you go? Great weather for some light track session fun


----------



## infidel.uk

started looking at m3's.


----------



## Boruki

There's a black M3 convertible for sale at GPR cara that I drive past every day.. But it's 10k and a high mileage.. and my girlfriend didn't appreciate me considering having a closer look .


----------



## cherie

Boruki said:


> There's a black M3 convertible for sale at GPR cara that I drive past every day.. But it's 10k and a high mileage.. and my girlfriend didn't appreciate me considering having a closer look .


60k isn't high mileage for a 12 year old car?


----------



## infidel.uk

at that kinda mileage it wont even be run in fully. most are thrashed tho..... :wink:


----------



## Reasty

Today I fitted my quattro sport rear valance and decided as good as my ebony pearl black TT looks,black is a pain in the tits especially when you suffer from excessive car cleaning syndrome,aggggghhhhhh its dusty again! I only cleaned it 5 minutes ago! :lol:


----------



## Boruki

cherie said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a black M3 convertible for sale at GPR cara that I drive past every day.. But it's 10k and a high mileage.. and my girlfriend didn't appreciate me considering having a closer look .
> 
> 
> 
> 60k isn't high mileage for a 12 year old car?
Click to expand...

Maybe the high mileage was the other convertible BMW they had..


----------



## Mondo

...ordered a throttle body adapter plate from USRT.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...ordered a throttle body adapter plate from USRT.


What's that for mate... :wink: You really don't want to lose eh lol

This RR day is having an effect on a lot of people :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Took delivery of my Porsche Oil and Coolant caps, got to be worth 5bhp...

and my final Forge breather hose, another 5bhp there for sure... :lol:

And all within the scope of RR day stage 2 

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ordered a throttle body adapter plate from USRT.
> 
> 
> 
> What's that for mate... :wink: ...
Click to expand...

I'm going to screw it into the dash and use it as a FMIC (front-mounted iced tea cup holder).

John, I think I might be up for S2+ with or without WMI as Nick is only in with me on a technicality. :? Oh, wait; there's another runner, isn't there? Better get the rest of the kit, pronto. 

PS: Anything you have that's not documented in the lower stages is S3, so you're screwed... :-*


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...and my final Forge breather hose, another 5bhp there for sure... :lol:


That one may well be, and more, if you had a leak.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my final Forge breather hose, another 5bhp there for sure... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That one may well be, and more, if you had a leak.
Click to expand...

I've got the whole lot to change under and around the IM, so to be honest might be worth a bit more, as there is certainly a small leak somewhere :?

Are you keeping the OEM TB or going bigger?

John


----------



## Mondo

OEM TB & IM.


----------



## hang your idols

Washed the car in the car wash :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Nice dark Comps, nice double-DIN. Nice.

Smoked corners and ditch the rear Quattro badge and you're done.


----------



## hang your idols

Mondo said:


> Nice dark Comps, nice double-DIN. Nice.
> 
> Smoked corners and ditch the rear Quattro badge and you're done.


Thanks,the corners are smoked,but...not so smoked :lol: ;no,i like the quattro badge


----------



## Duggy

Top of engine bay cleared



















All ready for IM to come off and this selection of goodies to go on... 





































Already fitted my birthday present :lol:










Just got to find and read through my mate Mondo's thread a few times now... :wink:

John


----------



## Reasty

Duggy did you have your boost pipe clamps chrome plated or did you buy those somewhere? As this is something on my list of to do's


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Just got to find and read through my mate Mondo's thread a few times now...


Wot, this one? viewtopic.php?f=2&t=272063&hilit=+phenolic

Got some nice goodies there, Don D. RR day is only a couple of months' away now; best get busy in the garage.


----------



## Boruki

Today I've been feeling stressed about going to see VTs mechanic friend Frank as I'm worries he's going to find something more serious than my belt being badly fitted! And I've also been planning what else that needs sorting if Frank sorts that out before I can travel down to Staines to see Wak for my dashpod/remap ).


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just got to find and read through my mate Mondo's thread a few times now...
> 
> 
> 
> Wot, this one? viewtopic.php?f=2&t=272063&hilit=+phenolic
> 
> Got some nice goodies there, Don D. RR day is only a couple of months' away now; best get busy in the garage.
Click to expand...

Cheers

Did you have any hassle with the aluminium dipstick tube and the phenolic spacer moving the IM forward?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Exciting stuff John... can't wait to see it all on ! 8)


----------



## m0rph_TTR

Fitted my rear xenon leveller, that was completely missing!

now headlights have adjusted themselves nicely


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Exciting stuff John... can't wait to see it all on ! 8)


Nor me Paul, I'd built up quite a collection :lol:

Always try to plan to fit as much as possible in one go

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Did you have any hassle with the aluminium dipstick tube and the phenolic spacer moving the IM forward?
> 
> John


 [smiley=idea2.gif] 
I don't think so, but it was a while ago. Might have done the mani' first, then the dipstick. Actually yes, it was a bit of a hassle, but the dipstick tube has an adjustable bracket it's mounted to, that you can slide up & down the shaft (easy, tiger...) so it can find the little tooth on that metal bracket OK.

Seem to remember having to put the toothed bracket on first, then tightening the bracket on the dipstick tube once it was in position over the tooth. Fiddly, but doable.


----------



## nigeltt

Today I cured my overheating by fitting a new fan control module, a new radiator switch and a new 345mm fan.


----------



## blz-8027

Temporary bodge fitted a 2000 K&N filter ,using a hose from a MR2 Turbo ,(just in case i dont like it)










Hope the bonnet shuts ?










Ignore the cable tie ,im going to replace it with a black one soon


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you have any hassle with the aluminium dipstick tube and the phenolic spacer moving the IM forward?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=idea2.gif]
> I don't think so, but it was a while ago. Might have done the mani' first, then the dipstick. Actually yes, it was a bit of a hassle, but the dipstick tube has an adjustable bracket it's mounted to, that you can slide up & down the shaft (easy, tiger...) so it can find the little tooth on that metal bracket OK.
> 
> Seem to remember having to put the toothed bracket on first, then tightening the bracket on the dipstick tube once it was in position over the tooth. Fiddly, but doable.
Click to expand...

Well all done using your guide and a few others, pics taken of every plug to avoid confusion and still ended up leaving one loose and one not connected ;-)

Got the dipstick tube in easier than the first time, the bracket goes in a lot easier without the TB in place 

Had to lose the harness carrier to the injectors, as the plug that goes down through the IM just wasn't long enough :-/

I see that you have some nice cable conduit and tee pieces on yours, where are they from and what sizes are they?

Pics to come later, when I'm clean and all my tools are back in their homes...

And finally, DITTO! My back is killing me :-(

A good days work methinks

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Had to lose the harness carrier to the injectors, as the plug that goes down through the IM just wasn't long enough...


Yep. Just a _fraction_ too taught. Binned it; looks crap anyway. 



Duggy said:


> ...I see that you have some nice cable conduit and tee pieces on yours, where are they from and what sizes are they?...


This was one: http://shop.aes.gb.com/16-x-10-x-16mm-h ... -566-p.asp There was another, but I don't seem to have the link. :?

If you can wait 'til the RR day, I'm pretty sure I've got those left over now as I binned the lot and just have the injector wiring tucked in under the fuel rail. Looks much tidier IMO. Welcome to them if you like. Re: conduit, just use fleaBay and search for 'split conduit'. A bag of mixed diametres is about a tenner.  [/quote]



Duggy said:


> ...And finally, DITTO! My back is killing me :-( ...


+1.  Still, no pain, no gain.


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my 3D printed cup holder:









Quite impressed. May need tightening but we'll see how it goes. Bit of space around some of the edges where it touches the car in places, but a few small bits of the 'wolly' side of velcro will sort that, if necessary.


----------



## RobCo

Sorted the old girls asthma out - JR induction kit and Forge cat back exhaust are now on.

Payday will hopefully bring a decat and possible downpipe.

R32 front arb turned up too but no time to fit it yet


----------



## matzo

Polish, wax, door and window seals protected and pogi parts quattro high level brake light fitted


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> I'm pretty sure I've got those left over now as I binned the lot and just have the injector wiring tucked in under the fuel rail. Looks much tidier IMO.


Oooh, I looked at the tucking that people had done, but was under the impression that if you fitted the spacer the wires weren't long enough :?

Was it easy and did you use any protection (ooh ar missus) on the wires as it's obviously warmer under the manifold?

Have you put any pics up of it? 8)

John


----------



## Mondo

Under the manifold? Nope; just quite close at the top. There's a few pictures in my Garage that might give you some ideas.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Under the manifold? Nope; just quite close at the top. There's a few pictures in my Garage that might give you some ideas.


Just had a look, I'll be on this tomorrow morning 8)

John


----------



## Typhhon

Feeling guilty I let these go so long....

Not a lot of 'shock' left

Time for a clean as well...

Casualty...

Replaced the drop links with the HD version.

Both shot...


----------



## cherie

Drove mine for the first time in over a week! 

Had last week off work, and with the OH's 15yo daughter down visiting, we weren't all going to fit in the TT, so it stayed in the garage apart from coming out for a clean on Friday.


----------



## misano03

Now fully tracked after all the work that's been done and is a different car...


----------



## YT-TT

Fitted these ready for the Cupra R 4 pot Brembos I'm refurbishing can be fitted. No more Play-doh brakes for me!

Badger 5 330mm 2 piece discs and alloy bells.


----------



## im_ant

Driver's window has stopped working :x 
Opened it all up and gave it plenty WD40 and only gave it enough oomph for an inch to get right to the top and be weatherproof before it cut out, will need to see about replacing the motor.


----------



## John-H

im_ant said:


> Driver's window has stopped working :x
> Opened it all up and gave it plenty WD40 and only gave it enough oomph for an inch to get right to the top and be weatherproof before it cut out, will need to see about replacing the motor.


See my sig strip - could be the cable too.


----------



## im_ant

John-H said:


> im_ant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driver's window has stopped working :x
> Opened it all up and gave it plenty WD40 and only gave it enough oomph for an inch to get right to the top and be weatherproof before it cut out, will need to see about replacing the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> See my sig strip - could be the cable too.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll check that out


----------



## Duggy

YT-TT said:


> Fitted these ready for the Cupra R 4 pot Brembos I'm refurbishing can be fitted. No more Play-doh brakes for me!
> 
> Badger 5 330mm 2 piece discs and alloy bells.


Were these the one's on ebay recently?

If they were, I was quite tempted myself, but a bit worried about the discs and if they needed replacement and the cost of them :?

John


----------



## Mondo

...got a very nice price for a very nice box of goodies from a very nice man just outside Hamburg. 

Should go very nicely with wot my mate is bringing back from the States for me next week.

Just need to source a local supplier for the 'consumables'. And the best place for some Nomex undies.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...got a very nice price for a very nice box of goodies from a very nice man just outside Hamburg.
> 
> Should go very nicely with wot my mate is bringing back from the States for me next week.
> 
> Just need to source a local supplier for the 'consumables'. And the best place for some Nomex undies.


Ooh WM-stacy time... :roll:

Is it going to be live by the RR day matey... :wink:

I'm going to try the Mondo manifold tuck tomorrow, got to get it out of the way before my wheels arrive 8)

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a very nice price for a very nice box of goodies from a very nice man just outside Hamburg.
> 
> Should go very nicely with wot my mate is bringing back from the States for me next week.
> 
> Just need to source a local supplier for the 'consumables'. And the best place for some Nomex undies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh WM-stacy time... :roll:
> 
> Is it going to be live by the RR day matey&#8230; :wink:
Click to expand...

Hummm&#8230; let's see - _"box of goodies from&#8230; Hamburg"  , "&#8230;go very nicely with wot (Damo) is bringing back from the States&#8230;" [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ,_ and _"&#8230;source a local supplier for the 'consumables'"_  ..?

Putting all that together with _"WM-stacey"_ I can only imaging Mondo's getting a shipment of extra large butt-plugs, a life-like rubber doll form the US, and looking for five gallon drums of lube!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] 
[smiley=help.gif] This Rolling Road day *is* going to be different! [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## hang your idols

I`ve bought some parts to build my engine:volvo 2,3 t5 240hp turbocharger,IE rifled drilled rods,calico coated bearings,custom exhaust manifold,bosch 550cc injectors;more to come


----------



## Mondo

WM-Stacey? Nope; lost me there. Must be a local thing... :?

Dammo's not my bitch (this time... :-* ) but a former colleague from the US company I used to work for. And no, it's not a plastics/rubber manufacturer, you sicko. So sorry, it's not a supply of extra-large butt plugs... but an extra-large supply of butt plugs!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And I don't need rubber dollies with you two tarts about. I'm 'coming' for you two, (ex)beardy-weirdy and your Mafia Mate. :-*

And no John, probably not be ready by RR time. Snow.de reckons there's a shortage of controllers (not pumps; calm down... :roll: ) so won't be ready until early next month. Cutting it fine, but might be done in time.

We'll see.


----------



## asahartz

Had my windscreen replaced by Autoglass - been waiting two weeks. In that time the crack grew 5 inches!

But all fixed now.


----------



## 3TT3

Grats,
At least it wasnt this "we can stick resin in your crack" repair :lol:

Today I dropped frnt suspension another 5mm and replaced front arb droplinks.
V Satisfied.
I wont go into boring detail, but it rides hard n without funny loose clearances /worn bearing noises.


----------



## bbbenzal

Been busy bee today, adjusted my gear change linkage today with drill bit method......so simple and such a difference, put new oil and pick up in......changed plugs to NGK four electrode jobbies, installed new mechless Sony head unit...DSX-A60BT, great piece of kit....

















Lost the side adapters

Also put on tonneau cover...not bad for 20 notes


















Sorry about dust...building site next door

Matt


----------



## blz-8027

bbbenzal said:


> Been busy bee today, adjusted my gear change linkage today with drill bit method......so simple and such a difference, Matt


Which write up /how to did you use ?, keep meaning to have a go at mine


----------



## bbbenzal

blz-8027 said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy bee today, adjusted my gear change linkage today with drill bit method......so simple and such a difference, Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Which write up /how to did you use ?, keep meaning to have a go at mine
Click to expand...

 I'll look hang on


----------



## bbbenzal

blz-8027 said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy bee today, adjusted my gear change linkage today with drill bit method......so simple and such a difference, Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Which write up /how to did you use ?, keep meaning to have a go at mine
Click to expand...

Sent pm

Matt


----------



## blz-8027

bbbenzal said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy bee today, adjusted my gear change linkage today with drill bit method......so simple and such a difference, Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Which write up /how to did you use ?, keep meaning to have a go at mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent pm
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Mondo

...got up at sparrow fart to be at Dorking Kwit Fit to make the most of their 50%-off-everything sale between 7-8am. Two Eagle F1 Asym 2s for £150. Should have been a tenner less (they added the usual charges for disposal, balancing etc although all I did was order them to be taken away later, not to have them fitted) but it's still at least £20/tyre cheaper than anywhere else I could find.


----------



## jamiemcc

Finally got round to changing my rear bumper after it was smashed last year.. followed waks guide and all seems good. Gave the arch liners a good power wash before sticking them back on ;-)

Happy enough with the finish, the new bumper was an eBay job and has some scuffs but nothing like the dent / hole I had. Will be debadging later today!


----------



## paulw12

where you got those rear axel stands located taking the weight?
any photos please?


----------



## jamiemcc

Agh man don't start me haha I trawled thu posts and posts about that and still came to no 100% perfect location / conclusion haha.. hang on il see if I can dig another pic up...


----------



## jamiemcc

That probably dosnt help much mate.. iv no idea what the part is called that I set the car on.. One thing I did notice was the on the passangers side, the jack point seems to be leaking some kinda oil. I freaked out and used a point beside it .. iv no idea where or what is leaking.. never had so much paranoia jacking a car up lol..


----------



## paulw12

Looks like you've put the axle stand where I put it, under the trailing arm.
watch the video at psi tuning link in this thread:-
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=48879&p=5730409#p5730409

I love the fact that the trolley jack will move down hill with the car before the car can slip off ;O))
I can't believe that Audi would then put them into the front floor pan area that is not strong enough to lift the car in one corner only... :evil: :evil: :evil:

oh just noticed those 4circle Audi decals on your brake calipers, got a link to those?


----------



## jamiemcc

Haha yeah I got them of eBay last year mate. .il find the link and repost.. They have lasted better than I thought.. haha I put the wheel back on as I only had 1 jack when I done them.. tried to put the decal on a few days later with out removing the wheel.. not very straight haha


----------



## jamiemcc

Yeah trailing arm sounds about rite man..


----------



## hey3688

TT passed MOT today
Yesterday i put on new front and rear disks and pads.
I also changed the oil and filter, This was the first time i have had the under tray off
and what a ball ache,Whoever had it off last had snapped 2 of the 13mm bolt and totally rounded
2 others which i had to drill out and replace, The locking tabs for the quick release pins in the
wheel arch were missing so it took me 2 hours to do a half hour oil change, 
At least it should be easy next time with the new bolts and all the fixings greased up

Old disk outside








Old disk inside








Old disks were totally goosed even though they did not look too bad from the outside

New disks


----------



## OeTT

Installed a 4 wheel drive air freshener. Must be worth at least 5 more bhp


----------



## Mondo

Oh dear; straight to S3 for you. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Oh dear; straight to S3 for you. [smiley=book2.gif]


Am I allowed to paint my brake calipers... :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## OeTT

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear; straight to S3 for you. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to paint my brake calipers... :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I think different colours attract different tariffs. Black or white being the colours of Mondo's flag will probably count as standard.
Green, yellow or gold probably stage 4+


----------



## Typhhon

jamiemcc said:


> One thing I did notice was the on the passangers side, the jack point seems to be leaking some kinda oil. I freaked out and used a point beside it .. iv no idea where or what is leaking.. never had so much paranoia jacking a car up lol..


VAG (and most of the Automotive industry Ford, Bentley, Land Rover etc) use oils (mainly silicon) impregnated inside some of their rubber components the oil type/grade controls damping and flexibility. It means you can design a suspension, make all the jigs, moulds and tools then fix any 'issues' after vehicle launch with a bit more or less oil.
I had a WTF moment when my A6 suspension bush started crying a few years back....


----------



## Duggy

OeTT said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear; straight to S3 for you. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to paint my brake calipers... :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think different colours attract different tariffs. Black or white being the colours of Mondo's flag will probably count as standard.
> Green, yellow or gold probably stage 4+
Click to expand...

Oh bugger, they are red now, but going yellow...

Might have to get clarification :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

Oi! Shut it you slaaaaags! Any more bollocks like this and you'll be in S2+ where I'll woopsie all over you.

Although I've heard some of you sickos like that... :wink:


----------



## 3TT3

OeTT said:


> Installed a 4 wheel drive air freshener. Must be worth at least 5 more bhp


Somehow reminds me of alien/promethius movies


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Oi! Shut it you slaaaaags! Any more bollocks like this and you'll be in S2+ where I'll woopsie all over you.
> 
> Although I've heard some of you sickos like that... :wink:


Had a bad day buddy... :roll: :lol:

Golden medal, yes 

Golden shower, nooooooooo 

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Golden shower, nooooooooo
> 
> John


Thank God for that; had me worried there for a bit.

And Stewart... 'black & white on Mondo's flag...' Really? I'm Cornish?


----------



## cherie

Came to work in the A2 today so that the OH, with a day off work, can fiddle with the TT.


----------



## Typhhon

Sailed through another MoT

Just some front rubber needed soon.....nothing new there then!


----------



## Mondo

Typhhon said:


> ...Just some front rubber needed soon...


Something for the weekend, sir? :wink:


----------



## 3TT3

Paid one years road tax 636 euro,about 470 sterling.
Previously I only paid 6 months(352) in case it was a lemon.
Good job its only 1700-1800 cc :lol: 
Course if it was being done on g CO2 /km , system since 2008 it would be 1800 euro pa !

edit:Ive been checking UK tax rates ,and it looks like you guys for a 03 225 TT would pay around the same?
Yours based on emissions, here based on cc...weird but coincidental.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

3TT3 said:


> Paid one years road tax 636 euro,about 470 sterling.
> Previously I only paid 6 months(352) in case it was a lemon.
> Good job its only 1700-1800 cc :lol:
> Course if it was being done on g CO2 /km , system since 2008 it would be 1800 euro pa !
> 
> edit:Ive been checking UK tax rates ,and it looks like you guys for a 03 225 TT would pay around the same?
> Yours based on emissions, here based on cc...weird but coincidental.


£285 for 12 months on a 1.8 225. £470 does seem quite steep!!


----------



## 3TT3

Oh ,I see ,there was some kind of get out of jail free card for some cars in excess of 225g/km if registered before 2006 after that its 490 quid for 225g+..seems almost designed for the MK1 TT  in the UK.


----------



## M18NTT

....Got a summons for speeding. Bugger. First one since 2006 (and only my third in 40 years of driving / riding). Not bad going I suppose bearing in mind how sensitive some cameras are set (especially nowadays), and how many there seem to be about.

I also do about 30k miles a year (work and play) so I can't really complain. My only concern is that I suppose I'll now have to forfeit my old style licence when the points get added. Damn shame.


----------



## blz-8027

Found out that,
If your windows are open, and you lock the car with the remote,
Holding down the lock button ,closes the windows 
Magic


----------



## asahartz

M18NTT said:


> ....Got a summons for speeding. Bugger. First one since 2006 (and only my third in 40 years of driving / riding). Not bad going I suppose bearing in mind how sensitive some cameras are set (especially nowadays), and how many there seem to be about.
> 
> I also do about 30k miles a year (work and play) so I can't really complain. My only concern is that I suppose I'll now have to forfeit my old style licence when the points get added. Damn shame.


Too far over for speed awareness course? Avoids the points, and worth the time anyway. I don't speed at all since I did one.


----------



## asahartz

Replaced my front drop links; hopefully that will cure the knocking. I was going to do the ARB bushes too, but whoever thought bolting another bracket to the nearside clamp was a good idea? Couldn't get the damned thing off! In any case, it's clear that the ARB (and springs) have been replaced not too long ago anyway, so there's no movement in the bushes and they look in good nick, so I left them.

Also took the charge pipe off to see why I'm losing boost, and the turbo to manifold bolts had worked loose again - tightened them up again with some threadset this time. Seems I need a new turbo outlet pipe (the pink one) as the bottom lip has worn away and the clip slips off.


----------



## blz-8027

asahartz said:


> Replaced my front drop links; hopefully that will cure the knocking.


Coincidence ,im half way through doing mine at present 
After i worked out they are handed ,and don't put them on upside down


----------



## M18NTT

asahartz said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Got a summons for speeding. Bugger. First one since 2006 (and only my third in 40 years of driving / riding). Not bad going I suppose bearing in mind how sensitive some cameras are set (especially nowadays), and how many there seem to be about.
> 
> I also do about 30k miles a year (work and play) so I can't really complain. My only concern is that I suppose I'll now have to forfeit my old style licence when the points get added. Damn shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Too far over for speed awareness course? Avoids the points, and worth the time anyway. I don't speed at all since I did one.
Click to expand...

Not sure whether the awareness course will be offered to me. On the website it says only for first time offenders and as I said above I have been caught before - albeit some time ago. If it were to be offered I would do it. A few mates have gone on one of these courses and I understand it is a bit of an eye opener and it definitely had the desired affect. I suppose you tend to get a bit cocky over the years so a kick up the ar*e wouldn't do me any harm. As speeding goes it wasn't anything daft so I'm sure it'll be dealt with as a fixed penalty but you've only got to look at accident stats to see that even 1 or 2mph makes a huge difference. First points on four wheels as well.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I was on one recently & they stated, 6 years must elapse before another awareness course is offered, so you should be offered one as long as speed wasn't excessive. 
1st one in 55 years & has slowed me own in most areas.  [smiley=stop.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## M18NTT

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I was on one recently & they stated, 6 years must elapse before another awareness course is offered, so you should be offered one as long as speed wasn't excessive.
> 1st one in 55 years & has slowed me own in most areas.  [smiley=stop.gif]
> Hoggy.


Ahh maybe I'll get offered one then.


----------



## longodds

Fitted these to my air vents.







Opinions?


----------



## mullum

I like the photos, would like to see it in the flesh as it were 
I'd definitely like to know how it was done ;-)


----------



## Hollowman

longodds said:


> Fitted these to my air vents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?


They look pretty sweet. Easy enough to wire up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asahartz

blz-8027 said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my front drop links; hopefully that will cure the knocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence ,im half way through doing mine at present
> After i worked out they are handed ,and don't put them on upside down
Click to expand...

Yes, I noticed that too - when I realised someone before had fitted the offside one upside down! No thread sticking out of the top nut 

Anyone, it has cured the knocking - so much nicer to drive again now!


----------



## asahartz

M18NTT said:


> A few mates have gone on one of these courses and I understand it is a bit of an eye opener and it definitely had the desired affect. I suppose you tend to get a bit cocky over the years so a kick up the ar*e wouldn't do me any harm. As speeding goes it wasn't anything daft so I'm sure it'll be dealt with as a fixed penalty but you've only got to look at accident stats to see that even 1 or 2mph makes a huge difference. First points on four wheels as well.


As it was pointed out on my course, you pass your test, then, unless you're a professional driver, you get no further driver education unless you ask for it. The roads have changed a lot in the 35 years since I passed my test.

The really bizarre thing is that if you're only a few miles over the limit, you get offered a course, but it you're way over, surely the people who most need re-educating, they don't get the chance! They should _have _to do the course as well as the fine & points.


----------



## D19 ASW

Fitted Vogtland coilovers and adjustable rear arms - long day

Just needs to settle before final adjustment and 4 wheel align


----------



## longodds

Hollowman said:


> longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these to my air vents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty sweet. Easy enough to wire up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry for showing all the pics again folks. Yes, easy to wire up. Just connect them all in parallel and wire them to the back of your light switch or, as in my case, the cigar lighter light wires.


----------



## peter-ss

blz-8027 said:


> Found out that,
> If your windows are open, and you lock the car with the remote,
> Holding down the lock button ,closes the windows
> Magic


Holding the unlock button opens the windows too, which is great if the car's been in the sun for a while.


----------



## mullum

peter-ss said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found out that,
> If your windows are open, and you lock the car with the remote,
> Holding down the lock button ,closes the windows
> Magic
> 
> 
> 
> Holding the unlock button opens the windows too, which is great if the car's been in the sun for a while.
Click to expand...

IF pre-programmed via vcds ;-)


----------



## 1781cc

And how does one program this in VCDS?


----------



## ReTTro fit

As far as I remember you need to add 64 to the total figure of your code in central electronics

Not that clued up on mk1 
Someone will confirm

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Duggy

All the info you need is here http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomclcoding.htm

John


----------



## Duggy

Relocated my n249 valve 8)




























John


----------



## Duggy

Friday to be precise, I went to pick these up 










After a good few coatings of Poorboys sealant, they were fitted with my Goodyears



















Good weight saving of nearly 4.5kg per corner compared to the OEM 9 spokes 

John


----------



## marc996TT

very nice rims^^^


----------



## Lollypop86

Wasnt today but Friday.......alternator pulley sheered itself off and left me stranded in the middle on nowhere on route to my parents.......greenflag service was pretty good and they were with me within 40 mins

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jess, Unusual prob, are you back on the road ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

No dont need the car this week as I'm currently on route to Vegas 

J
xx


----------



## Wak

Lollypop86 said:


> No dont need the car this week as I'm currently on route to Vegas
> 
> J
> xx


I know and I'm having a great time here without you! :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


>


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Very, _very _nice, DD. They look a little staggered my friend. Personally I'd love 8" and 9" in the rear (ooh er, Mrs...) but would have to ditch the 18" RSTTs and 17" Comps to do so. :? Lots of ETs avaliable too, so if chosen right can do without spacers.

Are they 18"s? Presumably.

Can't wait to see 'em in the flesh, and hear your thoughts on them. 

PS: I think I know where you hid the N249... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Wak said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dont need the car this week as I'm currently on route to Vegas
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I know and I'm having a great time here without you! :roll:
Click to expand...

Lol did you have a nice time? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Very, _very _nice, DD. They look a little staggered my friend. Personally I'd love 8" and 9" in the rear (ooh er, Mrs...) but would have to ditch the 18" RSTTs and 17" Comps to do so. :? Lots of ETs avaliable too, so if chosen right can do without spacers.
> 
> Are they 18"s? Presumably.
> 
> Can't wait to see 'em in the flesh, and hear your thoughts on them.
> 
> PS: I think I know where you hid the N249... [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

No mate, no staggering going on here, unless you count walking back from the pub on Saturday night :lol:

I've been experiencing a small about of rubbage, but the offset on these is 5mm to the better, so problem solved 

Yes, you probably do, you can just about see the reservoir tank in one of the pics :roll:

The eagle eyed Kiwi strikes again... :lol:

John


----------



## 3TT3

Duggy said:


> Friday to be precise, I went to pick these up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a good few coatings of Poorboys sealant, they were fitted with my Goodyears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good weight saving of nearly 4.5kg per corner compared to the OEM 9 spokes
> 
> John


Tried that wi 20 in rims want happening had to do 2 trips  well actually had tyres etc as well ,so it needed 2 cars n yawn..ok nice lookin wheels


----------



## richthethom

Over the weekend i changed the rear diff oil and the haldex oil and filter - 
did the engine oil and filter and the gearbox oil last week. Just coolant and
brake fluid to go


----------



## misano03

Over the weekend we had the haldex oil and filter done as well as the engine oil, filter and sump strainer done along with any other filters as well a plugs, car is purring... 8)


----------



## Mondo

...got an e-mail from UPS to say Mrs. Mondo had signed for a package for me, all the way from Hamburg.  Yes, that bumper box of butt plugs has arrived!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Or it might be my WMI kit; either way, fun times ahead.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> ...got an e-mail from UPS to say Mrs. Mondo had signed for a package for me, all the way from Hamburg.  Yes, that bumper box of butt plugs has arrived!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Or it might be my WMI kit; either way, fun times ahead.


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] <---- I imagine this will be you when it comes to the trial fitting - either the butt plugs or the WMI.


----------



## Mondo

Let's hope fitting isn't a trial. Don't think you can return them once used if you don't like the experience. But then I've heard it's a scream, and James can't get enough of it...

Or I might be getting confused with WMI... :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Let's hope fitting isn't a trial. Don't think you can return them once used if you don't like the experience. But then I've heard it's a scream, and James can't get enough of it...
> 
> Or I might be getting confused with WMI... :wink:


Or possibly not... :lol:

Get it fitted, you have plenty of time before the RR day :roll:

John


----------



## Wiggles01

longodds said:


> Hollowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these to my air vents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty sweet. Easy enough to wire up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for showing all the pics again folks. Yes, easy to wire up. Just connect them all in parallel and wire them to the back of your light switch or, as in my case, the cigar lighter light wires.
Click to expand...

This looks very good and well done

Do you have a link to the halo rings you used or as best I can work out a 90mm is about the best I could find on the bay

W


----------



## longodds

They're ebay item 191566109904.


----------



## mullum

£164!


----------



## D19 ASW

Does include the vents though - no refund details given for the return of your old vent!


----------



## HipAl

Today I got in the post a few little things.


----------



## Bryndel

Today I... got a local independent to ....
Change the Fuel filter
Oil and filter change ( Castrol Edge 5/30)
Fit a new dipstick tube
Thermostat change

Now I'm happy with my new purchase... the temp gauge goes up to 90 and stays there ... 8)


----------



## hang your idols

Not today,but 2 weeks ago...so...banana rod :lol: ...good old torque


----------



## andyd1888

Today i ordered a set of cookbots


----------



## Guzi

signed into the tt forum! haven't been on for a while :-*


----------



## mattyc53

Was actually yesterday but I picked my QS up from the garage who replaced the clutch and flywheel and fitted my 3" downpipe/decat, cookbot rear arms and dogbone mount bush. Can't even boot it to see what the exhaust sounds like because the clutch needs bedding in for a few hundred miles first, it's torture :?


----------



## rcarlile23

So finally got a set of wheels. 19" x 9" Eta Beta Venti-R


----------



## 3TT3

Really nice n full face too.
Got coilovers? if not nm but I think the front could do wi a few mm drop or the rear raise a few mm.
I know the rear camber is more pronounced (mine is the same) .

edit:Today I got my ecu out of its "security cage" without too much swearing!


----------



## Skel

rcarlile23 said:


> So finally got a set of wheels. 19" x 9" Eta Beta Venti-R


Really nice set of wheels, were they expensive?, have you had it lowered too,just having my original 18's refurbed, getting back next week


----------



## blz-8027

Took the alarm siren to bits ,to see if it was fixable

The answer it seems is No


----------



## Mondo

...struggled to find anywhere not the boot for my WMI tank.


----------



## rcarlile23

Skel said:


> Really nice set of wheels, were they expensive?, have you had it lowered too,just having my original 18's refurbed, getting back next week


I paid £820 for 9" all round. Then had to pay an extra £50 for bits to get them on. plus going to have to get longer locking bolts and spacers so that'll be another £100 I'll have to shell out.


----------



## zerocake

Dropped my wheels of at Pugz Polishing to get the speedline lips polished.


----------



## Lollypop86

counting down the hours till I can get back in my car! Shes all fixed with a new alternator and a full service, I love Vegas but I think I love my car more!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

...found a couple of potential locations in the bay for the WMI pump, but the tank is looking more & more like it'll have to go in the boot. :?


----------



## tommatt90

Mondo said:


> ...found a couple of potential locations in the bay for the WMI pump, but the tank is looking more & more like it'll have to go in the boot. :?


I'm going to use the washer tank as my source, will flag up on the dash when low too.

But not sure if that's something you wanted to do?


----------



## Wiggles01

Mondo said:


> ...found a couple of potential locations in the bay for the WMI pump, but the tank is looking more & more like it'll have to go in the boot. :?


Any links to the kit you went for?
W


----------



## Greeny2313

Over took an oldie doing 25 in a 60 and blew my boost pipe off, found out the jubilee clip had snapped so spent my afternoon replacing jubilees and checking the others over


----------



## Mondo

Wiggy, I did the same as Jamman; the Snow Performance MAF-triggered K04 kit.


----------



## Groundhog

hang your idols said:


> Not today,but 2 weeks ago...so...banana rod :lol: ...good old torque


How much torque you pumping out?


----------



## jamman

tommatt90 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...found a couple of potential locations in the bay for the WMI pump, but the tank is looking more & more like it'll have to go in the boot. :?
Click to expand...

I'm going to use the washer tank as my source, will flag up on the dash when low too.

But not sure if that's something you wanted to do?[/quote

Don't take this the wrong way but I would give this some serious thought if I was you its such a bodge (imho) you are far better off having a dedicated tank.


----------



## TTornottobe

Did a bit of diy on my centre console


----------



## jamman

Wiggles01 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...found a couple of potential locations in the bay for the WMI pump, but the tank is looking more & more like it'll have to go in the boot. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Any links to the kit you went for?
> W
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=302570&hilit=Kamilla+water+meth


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Just finished up sorting my FMIC install from this weekend, at first I was sad to see the side grills go as the connectors weren't allowing them to clear, but I'm loving how it looks now. Thoughts?








Don't mind that mustang in the background, he's a slow old coot :roll:


----------



## hang your idols

Groundhog said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not today,but 2 weeks ago...so...banana rod :lol: ...good old torque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much torque you pumping out?
Click to expand...

Nearly 300...


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> ...found a couple of potential locations in the bay for the WMI pump, but the tank is looking more & more like it'll have to go in the boot. :?


Strange, that's exactly what Wak said to me at Stanford hall yesterday :roll: :lol:

I'll be very interested in the results you achieve when this is fitted 

Ps. If the offer of your old injector conduit is still valid, could you bring it to the RR day 8)

Cheers

John


----------



## Mondo

Oh, so NOW you want my split conduit? :roll:

Sure, NP. 

Had another look at that video of the guy in the States who had the tank up against the bulkhead. I was looking there yesterday but wasn't quite looking to fit it the way he had. May still work; hope so.

If not, the pump can go where the relay box was, or maybe in front of the battery (which means I have to re-relocate my N249 reservoir) or... potentially... inside the airbox! There's enough room if I hack off even more of the base, as the pump is 7.5" long and the inside of the base of the airbox is about 7" - but, crucially, with enough space either side for the pump to poke through. Then the difficulty becomes attaching the pump to the multi-faceted airbox insides. 

Watch this space...


----------



## Duggy

With my vtda fitted there was enough room around it for my relocate ;-)

I certainly wouldn't want the tank in the engine bay, what you really need is a mirror image of the washer bottle mounted in the drivers side 

That's quite a large pump...

John


----------



## Bryndel

Just finished treating the roof with Fabsil .... it soaked it up like it was parched


----------



## Wiggles01

Mondo said:


> Wiggy, I did the same as Jamman; the Snow Performance MAF-triggered K04 kit.


Thanks mondo, I will have to see if they have an option for the ko3 maf set up then

W


----------



## brushwood69

Well saturday and sunday I raced the TT and was 3rd overall in the Dry (missed 2nd by 1/100th :x ) but in the rain was quickest by over 3s. First time out on semi slicks (NS-2R 120) and the new HPA Touchmotion controller.






Click here to see the car launch off the line from outside!






BW


----------



## NickG

brushwood69 said:


> Well saturday and sunday I raced the TT and was 3rd overall in the Dry (missed 2nd by 1/100th :x ) but in the rain was quickest by over 3s. First time out on semi slicks (NS-2R 120) and the new HPA Touchmotion controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to see the car launch off the line from outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BW


Looking good! I'm surprised at how much the rears span there though!!


----------



## brushwood69

NickG said:


> brushwood69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well saturday and sunday I raced the TT and was 3rd overall in the Dry (missed 2nd by 1/100th :x ) but in the rain was quickest by over 3s. First time out on semi slicks (NS-2R 120) and the new HPA Touchmotion controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to see the car launch off the line from outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BW
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I'm surprised at how much the rears span there though!!
Click to expand...

Most of the weekend it was raining and the only dry(ish) launch was this one but the track was green and full of grass, crap from the paddock although it looked dry it was only an illusion!


----------



## NickG

Ahhh I see, makes sense! I was comparing it to my starts at Santapod... You know, on a dry day, on a sticky rubber surface, that could be the difference :lol:

How'd you find the NS2-r 120's?


----------



## hey3688

Found time yesterday and today to throw some paint on my BBS RS11s which have been in the garage since November.
I managed to strip what was left of the old paint off over the Christmas break (They were in a bonny state.) but have not had time to do anything until this bank holiday.
I could have done a lot more prep work in sanding and filling but i need them back on the car and i cant see me getting much time off work in the near future so i did the best i could with my time frame.
Before you say why didnt i get them done professionally, I inquired about it but the prices were over £100 per wheel because they were splits so i thought i would give it a go myself as i was expecting some more time off work,Which didnt happen.
Here are a few photos,crappy phone camera though








































Still a bit of work to do but getting there.
Total cost, less than one done professionally.


----------



## stickman007

Removed the rivets on the SAI pump and fitted bolts and nuts! Had to do it in situ because no matter how I rotated the SAI pump, I couldn't get it out.


----------



## YT-TT

Got my wheels and front & rear strut braces back from the powder coaters.

Ordered tyres, should be MOT next week, will be great to get the old girl back on the road after 2 years being mothballed and in pieces..


----------



## mullum

Changed the cracked climate control on/off switch cover (common fault). Bloke delivered it personally!


----------



## Amey443

Took my Audi TT 225 quattro to Wak and he fixed the pipes that fixed my boost leak :lol:


----------



## Mr_Smith

Today I... Passed my MOT and detailed the car (well, last week)

It was my first time detailing a car and I used the following steps:

- Wash
- Clay
- Compounds (remove scratches and swirls)
- Polish
- Sealant
- Wax


----------



## rcarlile23

Going to order my spacers today and then try and get in to Awesome GTI to lower the front more within the next few weeks.

Took this picture in work and kind of feelike like the cars my own now that I've put a set of wheels on.


----------



## mullum

IND-T - exactly the shoes I want ;-) nicer than the 3SDM 0.04 I reckon.
I'll need to sell a fair few LEDs first though!


----------



## rcarlile23

No Mullum they are ETA BETA Venti-R 9x19s all round


----------



## OeTT

Took a step closer to getting my new wheels fitted when these beauty's arrived from Germany.


----------



## eldiablott

2202 TTC in for pre-mot check. told if anything i may need a couple of bushes.
pleased with that.


----------



## eldiablott

OeTT said:


> Took a step closer to getting my new wheels fitted when these beauty's arrived from Germany.


very nice, what size and how much if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## OeTT

25mm 5x100 to 5x112 pcd adapters. Bought them from Cartuningpoint on eBay.de
Cost me just over £200 delivered. Saved £50-£75 against UK prices.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...I certainly wouldn't want the tank in the engine bay, what you really need is a mirror image of the washer bottle mounted in the drivers side ...


Soz, John, thought I'd replied already. I did look into that a while ago - a mirror of the washer bottle in the other fender - but the OEM one is sculpted to fit the NS fender and I lost the will to live trying to find alternatives. Plus I'm not sure I'd need the additional excitement of an invisible fire if I was ever hit hard OSF - as a few unfortunate souls here have been. :?

Nae problem; HRW and I are working on a plan so cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I certainly wouldn't want the tank in the engine bay, what you really need is a mirror image of the washer bottle mounted in the drivers side ...
> 
> 
> 
> Soz, John, thought I'd replied already. I did look into that a while ago - a mirror of the washer bottle in the other fender - but the OEM one is sculpted to fit the NS fender and I lost the will to live trying to find alternatives. Plus I'm not sure I'd need the additional excitement of an invisible fire if I was ever hit hard OSF - as a few unfortunate souls here have been. :?
> 
> Nae problem; HRW and I are working on a plan so cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel. :wink:
Click to expand...

That's why I said mirror image, not putting an OEM in there :roll: ( A company I use make the washer bottle for the McLaren P1, just thought I'd tell you that... :wink: ) tooling would obviously be more than your total project spend 

Just hope you're not rear ended... although you might enjoy that :lol: :lol:

If it's a joint HRW project, then it's sure to be cunning :wink: I had a look at his setup at Stanford, strange, but I'd never seen inside his boot in all the years I'd looked at the WhiTTe beast :wink:

Keep going as it might pave the way for me, as I'm starting to research the hybrid route 

John


----------



## blz-8027

Just took the car for an MOT

edit

Passed no advisories


----------



## Boruki

Took the car out for my first proper drive since the engine change and to get petrol.

Now sat waiting for recovery as I've had the red oil light come on.

Stellar.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Just hope you're not rear ended... although you might enjoy that :lol:...


Oi! I thought that was to be our little secret!

McLaren, eh? Yes, beyond the budget of even this scumbag contractor. I know what you meant re: mirrored bottle. Just can't see it happening - but I think you'll like what we're up to. :wink:

Think I have all the bits we need. Time will tell...


----------



## Lollypop86

fitted two new heated seat switches, nice warm bum now on mornings/evenings and rainy days  cut my hands to pieces getting the buggers out and broke several nails ;(

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Boruki said:


> Took the car out for my first proper drive since the engine change and to get petrol.
> 
> Now sat waiting for recovery as I've had the red oil light come on.
> 
> Stellar.


That's crap news

At least it's under warranty


----------



## Boruki

jamman said:


> That's crap news
> 
> At least it's under warranty


Yeah. It was a weird one - the oil pressure only came on when you eased off the power to almost no power. And then they found some oil from around the oil cooler area too.

On a positive it's a sh-ton faster with the new engine.. I'm excited to get it sorted now. Also looking forward to having the old engine to tinker with! Might invite NickG over for a tinkering party..


----------



## MrQaud

Fixed both door micro switches so the windows now go up and down on opening and closing the doors and fixed a water leak in my windscreen washer bottle.


----------



## Ro5ltt

Finally got new centre caps and stuck these on the head rests.
Just need to refurb the wheels, replace all the ditchfinder tires with tires that actually grip and fit new front discs and pads........


----------



## bigdodge

Ro5ltt said:


> Finally got new centre caps and stuck these on the head rests.
> Just need to refurb the wheels, replace all the ditchfinder tires with tires that actually grip and fit new front discs and pads........


Like the stickers on the seat, do you have a link for them?


----------



## carstome

i[/url
]Finished the wheel refurb and had 2 new front tyres fitted.


----------



## tim_zverev

Today I have fitted both rear shocks, RamAir induction kit and doing a major service tomorrow.


----------



## OeTT

Finally ordered my liquid leather scuffmaster kit. Trying to make her look her best for evenTT15


----------



## Ro5ltt

bigdodge said:


> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got new centre caps and stuck these on the head rests.
> Just need to refurb the wheels, replace all the ditchfinder tires with tires that actually grip and fit new front discs and pads........
> 
> 
> 
> Like the stickers on the seat, do you have a link for them?
Click to expand...

As requested  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-RINGS-CA ... 8812&rt=nc


----------



## mullum

Picked it up from the paintshop, Aston Green, v6 bumper.


----------



## gemmalouiseb

Got my break calipers painted.. car cleaned inside and out, then got the other half to wax it with dodo juice purple haze smells lush!!!


----------



## Duggy

carstome said:


> i[/url
> ]Finished the wheel refurb and had 2 new front tyres fitted.




Hi,

Were you on Berry Hill industrial estate on Thursday, because a car identical to yours drove past whilst I was outside?

Where abouts in Worcester are you?

John


----------



## Duggy

OeTT said:


> Finally ordered my liquid leather scuffmaster kit. Trying to make her look her best for evenTT15


I've got the same waiting in the bat cave waiting for a nice warm day :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just hope you're not rear ended... although you might enjoy that :lol:...
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! I thought that was to be our little secret!
> 
> McLaren, eh? Yes, beyond the budget of even this scumbag contractor. I know what you meant re: mirrored bottle. Just can't see it happening - but I think you'll like what we're up to. :wink:
> 
> Think I have all the bits we need. Time will tell...
Click to expand...

Hopefully, all will be revealed at Powerstation :roll:

John


----------



## carstome

Hello John, wasn't me in Droitwich, I'm in Claine's area of Worcester, where are you in Malvern? 
I used to work in the link area, and I'm now working in Hallow.
I'm not really using the TT very much at the moment, it's awaiting fitting of manifold,(existing one has a crack) and replacement caliper, discs and pads. Hoping it'll all be sorted in the next couple of weeks.
Dennis


----------



## Warranty_Void

mullum said:


> Picked it up from the paintshop, Aston Green, v6 bumper.


Looks great love the colour :mrgreen:


----------



## mullum

Cheers


----------



## blz-8027

Washed and polished


----------



## Duggy

carstome said:


> Hello John, wasn't me in Droitwich, I'm in Claine's area of Worcester, where are you in Malvern?
> I used to work in the link area, and I'm now working in Hallow.
> I'm not really using the TT very much at the moment, it's awaiting fitting of manifold,(existing one has a crack) and replacement caliper, discs and pads. Hoping it'll all be sorted in the next couple of weeks.
> Dennis


Hi Dennis,

I'm just down from Dyson Perrins, but have a lovely commute to droitwich :?

Hope to see you about, any planned mods or is it staying OEM?

If you ever need it scanned drop me a message :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

Warranty_Void said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up from the paintshop, Aston Green, v6 bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great love the colour :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It does look good Stephen, a very subtle change, but worthwhile 

What's your plan for the grille?

John


----------



## mullum

Plan was to re-use my abt style in carbon, but I bonded it so well to the old bumper I'd probably break both if I pulled it off!
I'm either going to order another carbon abt, or go the QS 3 bar route.
My car is all about being custom, but, I hope, subtle  so I lean towards the rarer ABT grille. Plus the carbon ties in with the whole scheme


----------



## misano03

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Hopefully, all will be revealed at Powerstation...


Hopefully. Probably about 98% there; just some minor tweaks required (as the bishop said to the actress...)


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hopefully, all will be revealed at Powerstation...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully. Probably about 98% there; just some minor tweaks required (as the bishop said to the actress...)
Click to expand...

Excellent my Kiwi friend, look forward to seeing it very soon 

John


----------



## warrenstuart

Changed the oil & filter and i can't remember who posted the tip about using a cut off pop bottle to catch the oil when removing the filter but what a simple yet damn good idea as it saved so much mess and consequently time through not having to clean up afterwards as i've had to do in the past [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## mullum

Today I - discovered there's a mk1 180 Bhp "Tiptronic" model TT!
How is it possible that for 3 1/2 years I've been on this forum and Ive never heard of such a thing!
Anybody else only just hearing about this now?


----------



## carstome

Thanks for the offer John. 
At the moment I'm just trying to bring the car back to a reasonable standard, once I've done that , the plan is to lower and space etc. as time goes on. 
Thanks again, Dennis.


----------



## TTornottobe

Today I acquired some titanium bolts,can't use them as they were taken from my ankles and my knees :lol:


----------



## stickman007

Took our new (used) TT for a short roadtrip for the weekend. We did just under 2000km round trip from Edmonton Alberta to Williams Lake BC. What a blast! Average fuel eco was 7.6L/100km which is not bad at all.


----------



## SICK TT

Today i finally got my TT back on the road after months of being parked up.. Big turbo fitted and flat bottom steering wheel


----------



## Mondo

stickman007 said:


> Took our new (used) TT for a short roadtrip for the weekend. We did just under 2000km round trip from Edmonton Alberta to Williams Lake BC. What a blast! Average fuel eco was 7.6L/100km which is not bad at all.


Nice pic. So... whose using their hands as el cheapo binoculars? (s)he ain't gonna see much with those... :roll:


----------



## stickman007

Lol...wife making faces at me


----------



## infidel.uk

Collected my wheels and tyres , how terribly exciting. :roll:


----------



## Boruki

Had my boost gauge arrive.. but no car to fit it to! And potentially never will have the opportunity to fit it the way things are going lately .


----------



## Greeny2313

Just ordered myself some fk rear shocks as they are nice and cheap at the minute


----------



## hey3688

Got time today to get my tyres put on my newly painted wheels (by me) and get them fitted.
I could not put my spacers back on because i forgot that my RS4 rep winters i had on use taper bolts and my BBS RS11s are radius, so i will have to get another set of bolts.
Here are a few photos.
































I fully stripped and repainted them.
As i am not keen on black wheels. even though my winters are black, and silver is a bit boring i was going to paint the centres blue to match the car but i thought it was going to be a bit much so i painted the rim and centre nut blue to match.
Opinions welcome.


----------



## newrayTT

Interested to know if you split the wheels to re finish


----------



## D19 ASW

I removed my hoops to give them a polish, I love shiny things......

Polishing is harder than anticipated, but getting there, slowly, very slowly......


----------



## 3TT3

Fitted a new battery,and oh yes,"its miller time" 

I used to keep the engine bay spotless , chromed inlet manifold etc on the "allways wear clean underwear in case you have an accident" principle.
Ive gone for a new look,kind of underbonnet "street sleeper",that way no one will guess at the hidden power reserves ,or how highly tuned it is..Smart eh.
Fortunately the new battery will be covered by a very dusty looking busbar/fuse panel and grimy battery cover,or it might spoil the effect.
Took me ages to get the circlips rusty looking and dechrome the manifold etc :lol:


----------



## scott18T

Replaced the driverside double electric window switch, not to bad to do,
only took around 15 minutes.
Hardest part was getting the rubber trim at each end of the door card to refit correctly.


----------



## hey3688

newrayTT said:


> Interested to know if you split the wheels to re finish


Yes full strip down


----------



## clewb

I refitted the lower grills after respraying them.


----------



## BIGKIRBS

Found an interesting site with pictures of TT's wich may of had the odd model in them :wink:

http://auditttuning.org/2010/12/14/audi-tt-8n-babes/


----------



## 3TT3

BIGKIRBS said:


> Found an interesting site with pictures of TT's wich may of had the odd model in them :wink:
> 
> http://auditttuning.org/2010/12/14/audi-tt-8n-babes/


..many of them reposted here

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=711258


----------



## Jaylad

Picked up the certificate for my new reg


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Installed brighter Halogen bulbs in my new Headlights. Looks very good and I no longer have to deal with the crappy Xenon's. 








Also polished up the lower grills and the chipped spots. Looks good now


----------



## spen

Fixed my leaking windows at last but to my dismay the drivers window was all loose on the clamps. No more wind noise. Hooray.
Also lubed my wiper linkage which sounded like it had a duck stuck in it.
New clutch on Thursday coming.


----------



## paulw12

Replaced the perished 7yr old Goodrich tyres the car came with, with £400 worth of continental sport 5's all round.
Cleaned off the fitters grime with autoglym SRP and sealed with poor boys wheel sealant, strange pink blamonge stuff.. maybe rimwax would be better?


----------



## HipAl

Managed to wash the QS today between jobs.


----------



## richardc-s

Tried to change my clutch switch... Got the lower dash panel off just fine and then realised I had the wrong switch :?

Trying to put the lower dash panel back on however.... This was not fun!


----------



## carstome

Well not strictly today, but over weekend, replaced front discs pads and both calipers, along with inner and outer drive shaft boots on near side.
Now I have brakes both back and front!!!!
That's better!


----------



## 3TT3

'm doing experiments for leather substrate(backing, using old clothes pieces fibreglass mat etc.  ) bostik leather glue,evostik timebond.
Evostik "serious glue"(seems to seriously suck so far) and everbuild instant bond.
I have an old leather jacket to experiment on too.

Yes there are kits on ebay/furniture clinic etc but theyre gonna take 4-5 days to arrive,and I want to get some practice in.
I dont want any half assed attempts on the real thing, cos there will be a full ass stretching the repair :roll:

edit..oh yes and cyano ac...superglue.As you can imagine that sticks leather like a very sticky glue thing,leather being a "skin" after all.Ive used it before on belts n stuff,but it will pucker the leather up hard,all flexibility at the join would be gone..funtimes.


----------



## cherie

Got my Minichamps model TT through the post. I try and get a model for most cars that I have, if there was one made.

The OH wants one to match his M3 too, but they're rare and the cheapest we've found so far is £90!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Won some Eibach 2x20mm spacers on eBay this afternoon, collected them this evening as the seller was local.
I was the only bidder so got them at a bargain price, and they're in perfect condition too.


----------



## infidel.uk

Put this thing on, its been in the toolbox for 6 months, lol


----------



## BIGKIRBS

Got the metal polish out and cleaned my exhaust tips, oooh soooo shiny 8)


----------



## Amey443

Got the rocker cover gasket changed and am taking my manifold and throttle body to be sprayed and hopefully get a price on getting parts of the car sprayed


----------



## Bryndel

Got a pair of Seat Leon Cupra R top front suspension bushes delivered..... Then had a chat with the Autoglass man who arrived to put me a new windscreen on....

" Your wipers are on upside down " :lol:

My excuse is I've only had it a month or so


----------



## paulw12

So how go you know they are upside down anyway...never even thought that was possible... :?


----------



## spen

I am missing my tt as it's having new clutch and dmf fitted but needs new transfer box seals so it's having a sleepover


----------



## Boruki

So I got a loaner car as my TT is not in a good way at all - crank bearings. A little Cooper S.. Still got a turbocharged engine.


----------



## OeTT

Took delivery of this little beauy from GT Tuning


----------



## Mondo

Blinging up for the RR day, eh Stuart? 

...had a brief chat with a bloke in an A3 while stationary on the M25. Was interested in my Big Red calipers. Mate, if you're on here, def' get some; they're brilliant. 

Also, plumbed the WMI kit back in, using the internal roof box straps to secure the laptop bag until I buy some dedicated ones. Also, the 5-cable electrical connector will have to go, I think, as it's a tight fit and a fecker to (dis)connect - plus one of the pins is sinking into the plug, so I'm not sure it's a great connection on that wire - if at all. Will have to get another Vibe fastplug and use two of those instead.


----------



## Duggy

Finally took delivery of these




























John


----------



## D19 ASW

Fitted a Seat splitter


----------



## cherie

The height of excitement today; fitted my new LED side light bulbs. Whoo... lol


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Finally took delivery of these...


Hmmm... not convinced you need those, my friend. Still, your car, your mods. 

What you do need is one of these:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... on/ES7432/


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally took delivery of these...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... not convinced you need those, my friend. Still, your car, your mods.
> 
> What you do need is one of these:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... on/ES7432/
Click to expand...

Probably don't need them, but they look pretty... :wink:

Normally I'd agree about a new heat wrap for the coil pack wiring, but in a mad moment (seem to be having too many of these at the moment  ) I've bought one of these...



















It's winging its way from SA as I type, don't know if I'll like it, but I'm sure I can sell it if not...

Also working on a cunning plan for the rear charge pipe bracket, I want to keep one, but it needs to be a hell of a lot smaller and better than the huge lump that's there now... 

John


----------



## Duggy

Just thought I'd post a taster pic of my latest purchase... 










I felt like a thief at the price I paid for them...

John


----------



## Mondo

Those red things you definitely need.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Don't mention the price again... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Those red things you definitely need.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Don't mention the price again... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't you mean those red soon to be yellow things...

I think I've found the pads you were on about 

No price mentioned, as I've already upset you once and I need some plastic bits off you :wink: :lol:

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi john 
A lot of nice bits mate.

All looking good

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi john
> A lot of nice bits mate.
> 
> All looking good
> 
> Phil


It's getting there Phil, the oem brakes are not the best :wink:

Hopefully, have them on for the RR day, but it's too close to call at the moment :?

You all ready for It?

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi john,

Yes think so, have another track day this coming Friday so really looking forward to that.
Then next is the rr day so will look forward to seeing all the new mods every body doing at the mo 

Phil


----------



## [email protected]

Fabricated a inlet manifold.

AGU large port runners to S3/TT plenum


















Also modifying my gearbox to handle power of the engine.


----------



## hhh

Q







Refitted my painted bonnet


----------



## davidball

Today I fitted a new red scuff strip to one on my black alloy wheels (the strip disappeared on a recent trip to the UK) and made a template for leather strips to cover the door grab handles. Pictures to follow when the job is done.


----------



## OeTT

Fitted the threaded section of the OEM fuel cap into my lovely new gtt one.
It really does take 30 seconds as per the instructions.
Going on the car next week.


----------



## Duggy

OeTT said:


> Fitted the threaded section of the OEM fuel cap into my lovely new gtt one.
> It really does take 30 seconds as per the instructions.
> Going on the car next week.


Love this cap Stewart,

I'd have one, but I know without the tether I'd end up leaving it at a fuel station :?

John


----------



## spen

Stopped my clutch pedal squeaking. Was doing my head in.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Rebuilt the stupid glove box plastic gear. It's literally held in place by the tiniest cylinder of plastic that the gear rotates on, no wonder the glove box failure is so common. Great engineering as always audi :roll:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Failed to fit my stereo, 2nd time and given up now.


----------



## mullum

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Rebuilt the stupid glove box plastic gear. It's literally held in place by the tiniest cylinder of plastic that the gear rotates on, no wonder the glove box failure is so common. Great engineering as always audi :roll:


How did you "rebuild" it?


----------



## paulw12

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Failed to fit my stereo, 2nd time and given up now.


What was your problem?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Hi mate,

I get no power to the head unit at all, I have Bose and the correct PC9-410 harness.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

mullum said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt the stupid glove box plastic gear. It's literally held in place by the tiniest cylinder of plastic that the gear rotates on, no wonder the glove box failure is so common. Great engineering as always audi :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you "rebuild" it?
Click to expand...

well the plastic cylinder breaks off since it's very tiny, and so the gear was not rotating and therefor not allowing the passenger side lock to close in to allow the glove box to drop. I essentially just found a longer plastic cylinder, shaved it down to the circumference of the hole in the gear so it would rotate ofc, and then used adhesive to put it back into place, also touched up the springs that control the lock arms since one had unhinged (probably due to the cylinder break), so I got creative and made a new hole in the same plastic pannel that the spring attaches to and then placed some adhesive as well for a long hold. Works as it should now


----------



## mullum

Oh I see. And thanks for explaining.
I had a similar issue with the glovebox lever/lock which is why I asked. I'm wondering if the "tiny plastic cylinder" is the same thing I'm thinking of - the little plastic nipple that acts as the lock. But I never could figure out how to fix it. A "how to" would've been great, but I imagine you wouldn't have taken any pics.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

mullum said:


> Oh I see. And thanks for explaining.
> I had a similar issue with the glovebox lever/lock which is why I asked. I'm wondering if the "tiny plastic cylinder" is the same thing I'm thinking of - the little plastic nipple that acts as the lock. But I never could figure out how to fix it. A "how to" would've been great, but I imagine you wouldn't have taken any pics.


Nipple, Cylinder, same thing :wink: :lol: 
Well the work around that I read about was just removing everything past the nipple, as the 1 lock is sufficient enough to hold the glovebox up. This also works but I didn't want to test it myself personally. 
Yeah I didn't take pictures, I assumed a DIY was already out there


----------



## mullum

I found that once the lever/lock has been removed once (to change the lock barrel), that nipple (if we're taking about the same nipple) will be on its way out (it's so fragile) and just pulling the lever will result in the whole thing coming off (iirc).


----------



## BIGKIRBS

Worked out my 225 averaged 33.2 mpg over the last week  not bad better than i expected it to be


----------



## mullum

... went to have a look at a £10k Maserati...


----------



## Mondo

Is that the annual service charge, Stephen?


----------



## mstew

Ooooh, was it the 3200 twin turbo or the 4.2? You just got the tt sprayed!


----------



## mullum

It was a bit tatty really, and I actually appreciated all the work I've put into the TT since looking.
Just a little fantasy. Could even be an investment if I didn't drive it. I'm still keeping a curious eye out...


----------



## mstew

Fair enough, as to be expected of any old car then.

Bet you're pleased the boot lid and niggles are now sorted! v6 bumper was 100% worth it btw. Looks damn good 8)


----------



## mullum

Cheers man 
Still haven't got the bleedin' grille on yet!


----------



## mrzzr1200

Ordered a badger 5 tip to replace the original that is falling apart.


----------



## Jaylad

New plates
Birthday present to myself


----------



## clewb

Installed my new gear knob from cookbot. Pretty cool


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Met some dodgy geeza in a McDonalds car park just off the A1 and exchanged some 'goods' **nudge-nudge-wink-wink** :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Met some dodgy geeza in a McDonalds car park just off the A1 and exchanged some 'goods' **nudge-nudge-wink-wink** :wink:


What you got Martin?

I hate suspense... :wink:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Met some dodgy geeza in a McDonalds car park just off the A1 and exchanged some 'goods' **nudge-nudge-wink-wink** :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What you got Martin?
> 
> I hate suspense... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I'm just gonna have to keep you in suspenders a while longer John. Anyway, I was delivering, not receiving...


----------



## Mondo

Always better to give than to receive. Apparently...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Always better to give than to receive. Apparently...


Its that sort of notion the Catholic Church* was built on.

*Other religions are available. WARNING: May contain nuts. [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Met some dodgy geeza in a McDonalds car park just off the A1 and exchanged some 'goods' **nudge-nudge-wink-wink** :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What you got Martin?
> 
> I hate suspense... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just gonna have to keep you in suspenders a while longer John. Anyway, I was delivering, not receiving...
Click to expand...

How did you know what I get up to at weekends... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, I've just had a call from my parents, the MOV'ITs have arrived, think there may be a quick detour on the way home :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2555838489

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SICK TT

Fitted the cookbots with super bro bushes









Fitted a 2 in 1 boost and oil pressure gauge


----------



## David C

New wheels today.  
Pics to follow.


----------



## David C

David C said:


> New wheels today.
> Pics to follow.


----------



## Duggy

Continued with my engine bay tidy up



















John


----------



## Mondo

Nice, John, but gonna make changing spark plugs a bit of a PITA. :?


----------



## Wiggles01

The heat shield looks really good, where did you get that from?

Wig


----------



## Mondo

If I had to guess, I'd say someone called FSU... :roll:

Google 'FSU coil pack cover' or something like that and you'll find a crowd in SA wot flog 'em.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Nice, John, but gonna make changing spark plugs a bit of a PITA. :?


No pain, no gain...

Only 12 stainless screws to change the plugs, although I will admit I changed all four before fitting this morning :wink:

The TT is nearly ready for the RR day 

John


----------



## Duggy

Wiggles01 said:


> The heat shield looks really good, where did you get that from?
> 
> Wig


There you go 

https://www.facebook.com/FSUdevelopments

John


----------



## Wiggles01

Today I started to clean up the engine bay and fitted the new earths, now I have a nice steady tick over and very happy with the result.

Well worth a go if you have the same issue

W


----------



## mullum

I'd quite like to do that but I'm a bit uncertain about how and and where. I've certainly got all the bits required


----------



## Wiggles01

mullum said:


> I'd quite like to do that but I'm a bit uncertain about how and and where. I've certainly got all the bits required


I need to start a build thread so will get some photos up shortly

W


----------



## Roller Skate

.... serviced my TT. Oil, plugs, filters. Topped up my coolant and windscreen wash. £62. Would I use Audi for servicing on a 16 year old car?


----------



## infidel.uk

spunked too much money on some shiny bits.


----------



## Amey443

Picked up my newly blacked manifold and had new hoses and diverter relocation kit arrive it's like xmas :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Got bored so had a drive to the beach


----------



## longodds

NWDSdaz said:


> Got bored so had a drive to the beach


Now that's how to relieve boredom  . My nearest beach is 100 miles away, so not a spur of the moment thing- pity.


----------



## richthethom

NWDSdaz said:


> Got bored so had a drive to the beach


Beautiful


----------



## paulw12

Didn't know Coventry had a beach....


----------



## BIGKIRBS

Spent 2 hours stuck in a traffic jam on the way to picking up a spare headlamp, 2 spare rear lights and 4 coil packs might be going back for the rear bumper and tailgate complete with spoiler (70 quid for both seems like a good deal)


----------



## brian1978

changed a cv boot./.....

horrible horrible dirty job


----------



## eldiablott

MOT failures.

brake pipes corroded and needed replaced. 
rear suspension coil snapped.
right side rear caliper seized.

all in with Mot she set me back £345


----------



## rcarlile23

So my mate took my car whilst I was in work and lowered the fronts down. I think they are going to down more once I put my spacers on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kettle

rcarlile23 said:


> So my mate took my car whilst I was in work and lowered the fronts down. I think they are going to down more once I put my spacers on tonight or tomorrow.


are they the new Rotiform wheels? look pretty cool


----------



## rcarlile23

No mate they are eta beta venti r wheels


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Tightened up my FMIC clips in preparation for my boost increase, noticeable increase in boost hold throughout the band so far. Didn't realize how important it is to have them on as tight as humanly possible. Good tip for others


----------



## Boruki

Visited my car at Frank's Autos to get the Airbag ECU out.. it looks a tad sad there with no engine in it and half the underdash removed!

They've sent off my crankshaft to get it machined. Some parts from my original engine, some from the new engine.. neither of which were in great shape it seems or had decent cranks in them.


----------



## triplefan

Collect my Sportecs from the paint shop


----------



## Mondo

Well, yesterday and today I...

... finished off the Bag of Power. Trimmed off some annoying blue tags off the cam straps, and cut them short so there's not acres of spare webbing rolling around the boot. Also put a wee bit of split conduit around the cabling, so it's as tidy as it's gonna get.

Cleaned up the bay a bit - nothing serious, just WD40 on the covers/hoses and Autosol on the strut brace/manifold - and on the zorst tips. Cleaned the windows for the 1st time in ages  and attacked a patch of tar spots by the driver's door - and went a bit crazy after it came off so well and attacked most of the rest of the car too. Didn't know there were so many tar spots over her. :?

All pretty now, ready for the body shop on Monday to tidy up a few scuffs & scrapes. Gotta look nice for the RR day.


----------



## cherie

I've ordered some replacement bolts for my gear stick surround as they're looking a little tired. A whopping 99p spent...

I also worked out that I've gone from owning the youngest car I've had: my Fiesta ST was 4 when I bought it, to my oldest car: the TT was 12 years and 9 months at purchase, beating my old XR3i by 6 months! :lol:


----------



## KillyBamp

Turned these -



Into these -



Put them on- 


Then went for a blast along the coast


----------



## PJ#74

Replaced passenger side window motor, took forever when all the cable spat itself out if wheel housing!!!

Thank Christ for You Tube vids, plus rigging up a small jubilee clip and zip tie to hold the tension.

After alot of swearing, sorted and works a treat


----------



## paulw12

KillyBamp said:


> Turned these -
> 
> 
> 
> Into these -
> 
> 
> 
> Put them on-
> 
> 
> Then went for a blast along the coast


How did you do such an excellent job of masking the 4 rings? on the wheel caps...


----------



## blz-8027

paulw12 said:


> KillyBamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turned these -
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do such an excellent job of masking the 4 rings? on the wheel caps...
Click to expand...

I bet he took them off


----------



## Mondo

...dropped the car off to have some minor bodywork repairs - a few scrapes/stone chips, some rust around the number plate lights, etc. Pick her up Friday - in time to drive to Gloucestershire and put a few more stone chips on. :?


----------



## paulw12

Got the "forum standard" spacers, 15mm front, 20mm rear, on order from Mtec.
Not sure if i'll have time to put them on before TT's first roadtrip to the lakes on Friday.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Got Gonzo from GTS to flash on some Antilag/2step to my tune as well as bring my boost up to 23psi. The car practically turned into a flame thrower and it's insanely loud (a little too loud :? ), all my neighbors came outside hahaha. He's the man for sure, would there be any interest in me filming it?


----------



## S3ttx

Today I looked at another bad example of a tt 3 weeks of looking and 3 weeks of horrible examples are my expectations to high I don't think so am in no way expect ion a new one but boils my pee when they say excellent condition get their and boom rust argh


----------



## blythe92

New alloys fitted


----------



## OeTT

Refitted my original fuel flap with shiny new GTT cap. All ready for wheels on Thursday...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

...received another email saying I'd won tickets to the Goodwood Festival of Speed for next Thursday. That's four tickets from the AA and Mini UK. Fingers still crossed for weekend tickets though... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Anyone else going next Thursday?


----------



## paulw12

i'll go if you have 2 spare tickets  
went last year, great day out, but took us 4hrs to get in, they were parking 1 car at a time....idiots.... :evil:


----------



## mullum

Thursday, is that the moving motor show day? Was boring when I went 2 years ago but that's just me, I get bored easily. I'd go again if I could  I live within 20 mins drive


----------



## paulw12

Yeah went on the Thursday to moving motor show with free AA tickets. First time I've ever been so it was all new to me, spent loads of time on the trade stands and watching the rally cars.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I've swopped one (maybe two) tickets for a ticket to Inters, and going to see if any of my other mates want one. 
It might be at short notice but I'll post here if I have any spare...

Went Thursday last year too - left home at 07.30am, parked up 12.10pm. M25 around Heathrow was at a standstill. Deffo leaving earlier this year.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Took her for a Free MOT at Audi today & had a failure, NO not the TT but the battery failed, how embarrassing [smiley=oops.gif] & it's only 14 years old . Jumped started & passed with flying colours.
I have a new battery ready to be fitted as I knew it had to fail very soon, but that was really sudden. 
Lets see how long this Bosch with the help of a Ctek charger lasts. another 14 years hopefully.
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71

put a deposit down on a 2003 225 coupe - should be driving around in 10 days or so


----------



## The Blue Bandit

S3ttx said:


> Today I looked at another bad example of a tt 3 weeks of looking and 3 weeks of horrible examples are my expectations to high I don't think so am in no way expect ion a new one but boils my pee when they say excellent condition get their and boom rust argh


... Keep your standards high- there are good one's out there ... I still remember driving halfway across the country to look at one- got out of my car, took one look at it and got back in my car and drove off- I must have spent less than two minutes looking at it, and the look on the private sellers face was a picture!
... it was nothing like the desciption, and it never cceases to amaze me what some poeple think is 'excellent, or showroom condion' ... don't compromise your expectations now, you'll only end up regretting it later ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 




LordG71 said:


> put a deposit down on a 2003 225 coupe - should be driving around in 10 days or so


... good to see you back Neil- keep us updated with pics etc. Will she be getting a light beating with the 'mod stick' or is it the plan to remain standard? ...

Steve


----------



## 3TT3

Got around to putting the "rings" back on
40.5cm from each side and 3 cm from the bottom lip is good.
Took awhile to cut the 3m mounting tape but seems solid.









While I had the autosol out, I decided to give the exhaust outlets a rub.guess which one is before n which is after


----------



## warrenstuart

Wash + clay bar + re-wash + leather dry + super resin polish + extra gloss protection = pic below 










Warren.


----------



## KillyBamp

blz-8027 said:


> paulw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KillyBamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turned these -
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do such an excellent job of masking the 4 rings? on the wheel caps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he took them off
Click to expand...

 I did indeed, was concerned about breaking them but pleasantly surprised that they are metal, and came off quite easily. Gave them a scrub and the look sweet


----------



## Mondo

...had a great time at the RR day this year. In case you've been living in a cave/under a rock for the past few months, the link is here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=944769


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Started misfiring in Cylinder 3. Took the opportunity to do the R8 coilpack conversion. Now I'm running NGK Laser Platinum PFR7B's gapped to around 0.32 . Never seen the car idle so smoothly before! Also took the time to move the SAI off the coils, it's held in place by the hose clamps that hold onto the solid line that runs across the motor, and the vacuum reservoir was mounted to the battery casing and sits firmly under the cover too.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Finished off putting my engine back together,

Started off like this-



I've now relocated the vacuum ports on the under side of the inlet so the charge pipe sits lower down, TB and fuel reg painted black, new black coils and harness cover, new rear heat shield, smoothed cam cover mirror polished, trackslag charge pipe mirror polished, inlet and fuel rail mirror polished and a few more Murray clamps to finish it off!

Looks like this now -


----------



## Duggy

Kyle18uk said:


> Finished off putting my engine back together,
> 
> Started off like this-
> 
> 
> 
> I've now relocated the vacuum ports on the under side of the inlet so the charge pipe sits lower down, TB and fuel reg painted black, new black coils and harness cover, new rear heat shield, smoothed cam cover mirror polished, trackslag charge pipe mirror polished, inlet and fuel rail mirror polished and a few more Murray clamps to finish it off!
> 
> Looks like this now -


Stunning Kyle 

What do you think of the Trackslag charge pipe?

You going to the Inters, really want to see it in the flesh?

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Bit short notice I know but because of mates dropping out at the last minute (work commitments and looking after a sick child) I now have three spare tickets to the Goodwood Festival of Speed's 'Moving Motorshow' day tomorrow (Thursday) - tickets are *free* to anyone that can definitely go (it'd be a shame to waste them!)









Please p/m me if interested and to arrange collection (probably meet in the car park of the Goodwood Road Racing Club building at the entrance to the motor racing circuit in Claypit Lane) - can't guarantee what time I'll be there as I'm at the mercy of the M25 and general Goodwood traffic, but leaving home at _stupid o'clock_ to beat the traffic.


----------



## merlin c

put a new cam chain tensioner on, marked everything up then compressed old tensioner and removed inlet camshaft. Pretty easy and straightforward, all bolts at 10NM as per Bentley manual, just waiting for my gasket sealant now so I can put drops of it in the corners as shown again in Bentley manual. Took less than 2 hours to get this far..........



and here is the old one.....


----------



## Dazzleruss

I fitted a ramair intake and it sounds gooooood


----------



## Mondo

Dazzleruss said:


> I fitted a ramair intake and it sounds gooooood


Pictures, knucklehead. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

merlin c said:


> put a new cam chain tensioner on, marked everything up then compressed old tensioner and removed inlet camshaft. Pretty easy and straightforward, all bolts at 10NM as per Bentley manual, just waiting for my gasket sealant now so I can put drops of it in the corners as shown again in Bentley manual. Took less than 2 hours to get this far..........


Hi Steve, Excellent, hope all goes well once all bolted up. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dazzleruss

Mondo said:


> Dazzleruss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted a ramair intake and it sounds gooooood
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, knucklehead. :roll:
Click to expand...

I tried but it says the file is too big, I took it on my phone too?? Help?


----------



## Mondo

Well, either upload to some file sharing site like Photo...box? Drop? Can you tell I don't use one myself?  Or use something to compress the images - like Microsoft Picture Editor, Photo Editor or something. Usually shrinks 'em down by 60-70%.


----------



## Hoggy

Dazzleruss said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazzleruss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted a ramair intake and it sounds gooooood
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, knucklehead. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried but it says the file is too big, I took it on my phone too?? Help?
Click to expand...

Hi, Try this......http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## Tom1103

Not today but a little wile ago i.....

added this...



to these....





which in the end the after a bit of a clean polish and wax gave me ....


----------



## 3TT3

1. Changed plugs to NGKBKR7E
2.Changed air filter to a hi height one man,(mann, plz yersels),old one didnt look too bad, but not great either
3. Changed fog and dipped beams to nightbreaker unlimited (hi beam already has some old nightbreaker 2's in)
4. changed dipstick (old one lost about 1/4 of the lower part on one side.)
5.put a little loctite on some of the low torque bolts involved in the above(they had traces of it on them).

:lol: cured the slight rumbling noise I heard at idle, while listening under the hood, after changing the plugs
soln :turned the radio off!.
Running clean and smooth.. starts on first turn.Well I suppose it would do with new plugs/filter n recent battery 










edit: oh hey gratuitous today car pics too 









Nice wheels Tom 11, I have a bias to 20 spokers as well


----------



## Dazzleruss

Hi, Try this......http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy. [/quote]

Thanks hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

Dazzleruss said:


> Hi, Try this......http://www.picresize.com/
> Hoggy.


Thanks hoggy [/quote]

Hi Dazzleruss, Looks tidy, any extra noise ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Dazzleruss

Hi Dazzleruss, Looks tidy, any extra noise ?
Hoggy. [/quote]

Only when you give it some, which is what I wanted, well until I get my exhaust system bought! It does give off some great turbo dumping though


----------



## Mondo

Aw, a pretty-much unmolested engine bay. I remember those days... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Looks nice. Was contemplating getting one of those and using the Ramair bracket to fix my WMI pump to. Looks good. 

PS: Any reason your oil cap is on a) upside down, and b) not tight enough? :?


----------



## Dazzleruss

Mondo said:


> Aw, a pretty-much unmolested engine bay. I remember those days... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Looks nice. Was contemplating getting one of those and using the Ramair bracket to fix my WMI pump to. Looks good.
> 
> PS: Any reason your oil cap is on a) upside down, and b) not tight enough? :?


I'm pretty happy with how it looks and sounds.

And the oil cap was lose, had just topped her up, nice spot, you got some bad OCD ha.


----------



## Dazzleruss

Oh and you have a very nice looking TT mondo


----------



## OeTT

Finally fitted my Oettingers RXXs 
























EDIT. Oops posted same PIC twice! Sorted now


----------



## Mondo

Dazzleruss said:


> ...you got some bad OCD ha.


Don't I know it. 





Dazzleruss said:


> Oh and you have a very nice looking TT mondo


Cheers. 



OeTT said:


> Finally fitted my Oettingers RXXs ]


'Bout freakin' time! Very nice, S. Now for the front brakes... 

(It never ends. We think it does, but it doesn't...)


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> Finally fitted my Oettingers RXXs


Ordered my new tyres and a courier to pick up Stewarts QS reps to go on my car 

J
xx


----------



## OeTT

Thanks Mondo. I can live with the front brakes, they are big enough but the rears are only just visible. They look really puny.
Now the wheels fill the arches better I've noticed that the standard exhaust tips look small in the valance. It really never ends once you start!!!


----------



## merlin c

finished putting the rocker cover back on after cam chain tensioner replacement, car started straight away and no oil leaks.
3.5 hours work in total and £78:00, saved me nearly £350, garage wanted £425. Happy days


----------



## Hoggy

merlin c said:


> finished putting the rocker cover back on after cam chain tensioner replacement, car started straight away and no oil leaks.
> 3.5 hours work in total and £78:00, saved me nearly £350, garage wanted £425. Happy days


Hi Steve, I just knew you could do it.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Boruki

Not today but yesterday.. Picked up my car having had the crank machined and the whole thing put back together. Finally got a drive with what I believe to be full power since owning the car!

Today I took out the two middle vents and began mounting an oil pressure gauge and a boost gauge so I can keep an eye on how things are running. Hopefully I'll get them wired in soon.. still need an extension for the oil pressure sender though..


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Tom1103 said:


>


Absolutely perfect height. Looks great man


----------



## TTNZ

blz-8027 said:


> Carbon wrapped the rear valance


Very nice indeed !!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## richardc-s

Gave the engine bay a good clean today and fitted a new coolant bottle and the metal bolt kit. Next up will be silicone hoses and painting the inlet and charge pipe


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Well, yesterday I went to Goodwood, took a few (hundred) pictures, and got massively sun burnt! Still a great day out 

Sadly, no-one wanted the 3 free tickets I had going spare - some people missed out...


----------



## maltloaf

Today I went to look at a Mk1 225 but it had been sold before I got there


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Ran some logs on my car, torque is around 310lb/ft according to vagcom  and the hp is around 270 @ 3rd gear (can't test the higher gears were all my boost lies until I get it dynoed), my tune calls for 285+ in 5th and 6th gear and my tuner told me with my setup I should be around 300hp so I will have to get it dynoed to see.


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Well, yesterday I went to Goodwood, took a few (hundred) pictures, and got massively sun burnt! Still a great day out
> 
> Sadly, no-one wanted the 3 free tickets I had going spare - some people missed out...


Looks like you had a good day Martin

I would have loved to come, but trying to get time off at the moment is impossible for me 

Its one event I've always wanted to go to, but never managed to get there, maybe next year...

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Today I Instagramed Mondo


----------



## Otley

Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yesterday I went to Goodwood, took a few (hundred) pictures, and got massively sun burnt! Still a great day out
> 
> Sadly, no-one wanted the 3 free tickets I had going spare - some people missed out...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you had a good day Martin
> 
> I would have loved to come, but trying to get time off at the moment is impossible for me
> 
> Its one event I've always wanted to go to, but never managed to get there, maybe next year...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I was excellent John - only my first time last year, but I'll definitely try every year from now on.

Thursday's the quietest day crowd wise, so cars/stands are easier to see, but you don't get the F1/guest drivers or so much of the exotic/historic cars going up the hill. Free tickets are usually easy enough to pick-up too. Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Mondo

Otley said:


> Is that a euphemism?


Only in my dreams...


----------



## roddy

Boruki said:


> Not today but yesterday.. Picked up my car having had the crank machined and the whole thing put back together. Finally got a drive with what I believe to be full power since owning the car!
> 
> Today I took out the two middle vents and began mounting an oil pressure gauge and a boost gauge so I can keep an eye on how things are running. Hopefully I'll get them wired in soon.. still need an extension for the oil pressure sender though..


where is the the oil pressure sender on the engine


----------



## Delta4

Took my new toy out for early morning drive, having only done 50 miles in it since picking up and sorting a few issues plus a major cleaning session, it was well worth getting up at 6am to burn off some vpower, however the suspension up is in need of a refresh and the wheels are in a state so it's either refurb or replace, it's a keeper so will improve in time 8)


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> where is the the oil pressure sender on the engine


Hi, Above the oil filter on the oil filter bracket & above that there is a blanking plug, suitable for an oil pressure sensor. Flexible extension usually required.
Hoggy.


----------



## nigeltt

I fixed my creaking front ARB mounts.
The plastic inserts were shot so I replaced them with some aluminium tubing and copper slip.
Peace and quiet now!


----------



## Lollypop86

Had a little bit of wee come out when OETT said my wheels had been picked up from his 

J
Xx


----------



## rusty dan

...found a car park ding and a new scratch on the arch and A pillar! More work to do.. :evil:


----------



## misano03

got the TT reinsured for business fully comp @286 all in...  8)


----------



## kettle

got new tyres for the rear


----------



## D19 ASW

Fitted QS wheels


----------



## PJ#74

Replaced all the badges, looks shiny new.

Resprayed the used V6 diffuser in satin black, now on to the front grills.


----------



## nigeltt

broke the clutch pedal and found out the maf was beyond repair as well


----------



## hey3688

Did a DSG oil and filter change, The oil that came out was filthy even though according to the paperwork it was changed 18 months before i got it 18 months ago so just over 3 years and approx 14k miles,I will put money on that it was not changed.
I also did a DSG adaption, The first time i did it i must have done it wrong because i got the dreaded PRNDS flashing and thought (O SH#T),So i checked the fault codes and it came back as basic setting incomplete/not done correctly, So i ran them again and this time all OK thank god.
I also gave the throttle body a good clean, It looked spotless on the outside but a very dirty inside but all nice and clean and shiny now


----------



## Fisher4772

richardc-s said:


> Gave the engine bay a good clean today and fitted a new coolant bottle and the metal bolt kit. Next up will be silicone hoses and painting the inlet and charge pipe


Great job ,where you get that bolt kit from?


----------



## Lollypop86

Getting a tad bit excited that my wheels are being delivered today 

J
xx


----------



## paulw12

Fisher4772 said:


> richardc-s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the engine bay a good clean today and fitted a new coolant bottle and the metal bolt kit. Next up will be silicone hoses and painting the inlet and charge pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job ,where you get that bolt kit from?
Click to expand...

cookbot is your man
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/c00kbot/m.htm ... 1543.l2654


----------



## richardc-s

Yea I just got the bolt kit on eBay, didn't cost a lot and made the bay look a lot nicer!


----------



## Roller Skate

Had a nice, scratch free, stone chip free windscreen fitted. 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

got these.


----------



## Delta4

Super pro bushes and other modding goodie's have been ordered 8)


----------



## jamman

D19 ASW said:


> Fitted QS wheels


Lovin' it 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

Also paid for new mintex pads and braided brake lines 

inst that terribly exciting everybody. :roll:


----------



## srad34

Replaced the coolant temp sensor on my 3.2, proper fiddly bastard too, cured the lumpy idle when cold, plus changed the oil for quantum and a genuine oil filter, I feel better now!


----------



## Ro5ltt

Had Pagid front discs and pads fitted by Mr Clutch today for only £155! Bloody bargain


----------



## Mondo

...realised it's time I threw out these nasty photos, as the rust has been removed as part of the bodywork work I got done (just) before the RR day. Not as bad in the flesh as I was remembering, but not there at all now. 

















Took the opportunity to replace the bulbs with CREE ones - much nicer! So I got one for the centre interior light too. Hopefully it'll stop the flickering of the one I had in there. Too early to tell, but it seems a fraction brighter and a good deal whiter now. Went from the one on the left to the one on the right:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Took the opportunity to replace the bulbs with CREE ones - much nicer! So I got one for the centre interior light too. Hopefully it'll stop the flickering of the one I had in there. Too early to tell, but it seems a fraction brighter and a good deal whiter now. Went from the one on the left to the one on the right:


I had similar for my number plate lights and was really happy with them - 'till my MoT, when the tester failed the car on having both bulbs blown  Either a leaky rear spoiler seal or over zealous pressure-washing got them wet and they blew.
Bought (IIRC) Prism LED bulbs from Halfrauds in the end as they were sealed in glass like the OE ones. Something to keep an eye on in future.

_In separate news..._
Today I insured the car for the next year - went through Kris at A-plan Bletchley (see the Insurance Section) and he arranged fully-comp cover with no limit on bhp or number of mods for £140 less than last years broker was going to charge. So well happy 

Also picked-up my Inters ticket 









Are they trying to tell me something?


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Guess the FPR vacuum line that runs to the intake manifold pops off at 24 psi :lol: Anyone have a good method of keeping it on there for you guys running high boost too? I'm gonna try a zip tie unless someone has a better idea


----------



## infidel.uk

got more stuff.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I waxoyled my tie bars,springs etc. 8) 









Hoggy.


----------



## rusty dan

.. lent the TT to the bro in law for a weekend away for their anniversary - beats their Pukeshow 308 lol
Will hopefully come back without a problem 8)


----------



## DC240S

MOT passed with no advisories!

Interim service with Audi and other than discs in the near future nothing else mentioned!

For now happy days.

DC


----------



## mullum

Had an oil and filter change from National tyres for £37 (using FuchsTitan GTI Pro-C3 5w30 XTL), and tracking for £15 (both with vouchers). Aircon was re-gassed for £45 at ATS Euromaster (missed the £30 groupon).


----------



## Sandy

infidel.uk said:


> got more stuff.


Nice brake lines :wink:


----------



## Sandy

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I waxoyled my tie bars,springs etc. 8)
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


The cleanest rear arms I've ever seen


----------



## 3TT3

Edit :Oh yeh ..Today I did the sides of the bonnet with wrap grain running lengthwise.

Spy shot!

at least as regards quality 









Tomorrow..which is now today Ill probably do the front strut mountings.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for coilovers!
Then again I may leave it till Sunday which would really be tomorrow :twisted:


----------



## cherie

Yesterday, I spent the afternoon plastered in suncream, and cleaning my car ready to be on show at Northampton Audi. She was in a simple display of the progression of the TT's design:





It was definitely nice having complete strangers compliment me on her condition. 8)


----------



## Mondo

...took this off the car:









[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Delta4

Front suspension arms removed that that i an replace the knackered items with upgraded items, a pretty easy job barring the ball joints not playing the game so i introduced them to my hacksaw :lol: whopped off the bottom of the BJ which made room for the bj splitter so that i could press out the remaining thread 8)


----------



## Delta4

Mondo said:


> ...took this off the car:
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


What is it ?


----------



## infidel.uk

a cd changer bracket. :lol:


----------



## Delta4

infidel.uk said:


> a cd changer bracket. :lol:


Thanks :lol:


----------



## asahartz

...fixed my aircon and radiator fans, all in one go, zero cost other than the lost 10mm socket!


----------



## Mondo

Delta4 said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> a cd changer bracket. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :lol:
Click to expand...

It is indeed. Or, as it will be shortly known, an amp bracket. :wink:


----------



## TTornottobe

Test fitted new wheels 
Still need to refurb the rears


----------



## Otley

Had a busy day really, up with the larks and down to my chums tyre shop, fitted 4 new Maxxis MA-Z3s.
Back home and fitted my new TPI 15/20mm wheel spacers, then over to Bram Racing at Featherstone to have the old girls four wheel alignment checked and adjusted on their Hunter Hawkeye Elite set up.
Really decent people at Bram, it's the first time I've used their services but, I'd highly recommend them, professional, efficient, explained all the ins and outs of what they were doing and why. Free initial alignment check and then you only pay for any adjustments needed, you get a print out of first check so you can see exactly what needs doing, then another at the end to show it's all lined up, damn decent price for the adjustments I needed too.  
Now......... as you are all aware, there's usually a 'but' with any work on a mk1 TT!
After putting the spacers on and then refitting the wheels, I noticed the N/S/F wheel looked to be sitting further out of the arch than the O/S. :? Knocked both front wheels off again to make sure the spacers were seated correctly... nothing... all looked fine, wheels back on, still sat proud! [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Now considering I've owned this motor 2 and a half years, I'm rather embarrassed to say..... after further investigation I've been running around on 3 rear wheels and 1 front!!!  :!: :?: 
Going to knock all the wheels off again in the morning to make sure they're all genuine ones. On the plus side, once I've sourced a new front, I've either got a spare that I know will front OR rear, or there'll be a rear rear in the 'for sale' section. :wink: 
If you've not had your alignment checked and adjusted, I'd REALLY recommend it, car feels so much sharper and precise, very happy chappy.


----------



## NickG

A little bit of a play today, decided to make the most of the weather and spray the front grills to bring them back to a proper black, not faded grey colour!! Also sprayed the Audi rings satin black as a bit of a change. I like them, I'm sure they're not everyone's taste however!!


----------



## Von Twinzig

....drunk a double followed by a triple limoncello. [smiley=cheers.gif] (On hols in Sorrento. Still finding time to catch up on the forum though. No TT''s spotted so far  )

VT


----------



## D19 ASW

Double DIN fitted


----------



## Fisher4772

Fitted a new Dipstick tube, new rear TT badge and took a million hours to clean the front light covers with Sand paper and T cut !


----------



## Delta4

This i replaced the hks filter with the oem air box set up just need a decent panel filter so that i can tick another job off the list, osf driveshaft will be coming off this morning, needs a new gator, and that enough for a sunday morning


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

Delta4 said:


> This i replaced the hks filter with the oem air box set up just need a decent panel filter so that i can tick another job off the list, osf driveshaft will be coming off this morning, needs a new gator, and that enough for a sunday morning


std panel filter flow's just as good as aftermarket one's,


----------



## Delta4

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This i replaced the hks filter with the oem air box set up just need a decent panel filter so that i can tick another job off the list, osf driveshaft will be coming off this morning, needs a new gator, and that enough for a sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> std panel filter flow's just as good as aftermarket one's,
Click to expand...

That [smiley=argue.gif] has been going on for decades, i'll be fitting a k&n or similar as i can clean it when needed instead of buying a paper replacement


----------



## Lollypop86

Not today but Friday this happened......










Totally transforms the look of the car 

J
xx


----------



## mullum

^ hope I can make a few suggestions without causing offence 

I find that when you darken the wheels, the other accents need toning down too ...

side repeaters - continue the "dark" theme and smoke them bad boys

headlight corners - if you ever split them, smoke them indicator bad boys

roll hoops - would look nice colour matched to the wheels

petrol flap - would look nice colour matched to the wheels

Looks great already of course, just recommending consistency ;-)


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> ^ hope I can make a few suggestions without causing offence
> 
> I find that when you darken the wheels, the other accents need toning down too ...
> 
> side repeaters - continue the "dark" theme and smoke them bad boys
> 
> headlight corners - if you ever split them, smoke them indicator bad boys
> 
> roll hoops - would look nice colour matched to the wheels
> 
> petrol flap - would look nice colour matched to the wheels
> 
> Looks great already of course, just recommending consistency ;-)


Cam recommended the side repeaters at the weekend so its on the list

Petrol flap - I have to match the wheels just need to swap it

Not thought about the roll hoops tbh

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

I think the rollbar hoops would look good Jess as we discussed at Northampton

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## rusty dan

..the engine light came on again for SAI so I will be looking at the botched kombi valve fix done by someone else! Cable ties a plenty round it holding her together!


----------



## Lollypop86

ReTTro fit said:


> I think the rollbar hoops would look good Jess as we discussed at Northampton
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


You going to do them for me then? lol you;ve changed your name on here that confused me a bit lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

I can do them for you Jess 
Can you get the powder off the guy who did the fuel cap etc 
That way the colour match would be perfect

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86

ReTTro fit said:


> I can do them for you Jess
> Can you get the powder off the guy who did the fuel cap etc
> That way the colour match would be perfect
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I'm not sure where Stewart got it done TBH but I can ask?

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

Lollypop86 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do them for you Jess
> Can you get the powder off the guy who did the fuel cap etc
> That way the colour match would be perfect
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where Stewart got it done TBH but I can ask?
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

If he can find out the colour name and brand of powder used then I could match it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum

Colour matching wheels and petrol flap is an absolute winner ;-)
Roll hoops would be a bonus, but might as well do the lot together 
I'd like to get my wheels done the same colour Jess so if you do find out the code etc .. ;-)


----------



## Delta4

Spent a bit of time putting the suspension arms back on, poly bushes pressed in and new ball joints bolted on, checked other bits whilst there fiddling  , the front end should feel as tight as a ducks wotsit, another job ticked off the list 8)


----------



## Amey443

Had to be rescued by the RAC the money pit demanded a new alternator [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

Took it for an Aircon regas ,nice and cold now ,










Formula One Autocentres
£36 drive in ,took around 30mins, £39 if booked on line


----------



## infidel.uk

replaced all 4 discs and front and rear pads, along with a brake fluid flush and change, and fitted braided brake lines.

Is there any difference....not really. :lol:

decat and haldex next


----------



## Ro5ltt

Finally replaced the ditch finders that came with the car with Goodyear Efficient Grips. So far so good! Oh and gave him a wash!


----------



## mullum

Good choice, how much a corner?


----------



## Ro5ltt

£91 a corner, was pretty pleased with the price  spent ages researching what was best for me for what I use the car for, how far I drive and how often etc


----------



## mullum

Well they're well rated and well priced, it's a wonder they're not more popular. I'll be fitting them once these Falkens are done, although I might import from Poland for £70 a corner (plus fitting and balancing). Probably work out similar to what you paid


----------



## Ro5ltt

I have found one problem with them so far.....its too easy to drive a little more "spirited" now, my fuel gauge seems to be dropping a little faster!


----------



## blz-8027

Ro5ltt said:


> I have found one problem with them so far.....its too easy to drive a little more "spirited" now, my fuel gauge seems to be dropping a little faster!


What size are they ? i saw these in the autocentre yesterday whilst waiting for the re-gas, seemed cheap for my car size


----------



## Boruki

Wired in my oil pressure and boost gauges, started cleaning up one of my headlights and helped my dad service his 5 series.

I've also done a few hundred miles since it being in for engine replacement and so far so good!


----------



## Ro5ltt

blz-8027 said:


> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found one problem with them so far.....its too easy to drive a little more "spirited" now, my fuel gauge seems to be dropping a little faster!
> 
> 
> 
> What size are they ? i saw these in the autocentre yesterday whilst waiting for the re-gas, seemed cheap for my car size
Click to expand...

225/40/18 mate


----------



## David C

Ro5ltt said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found one problem with them so far.....its too easy to drive a little more "spirited" now, my fuel gauge seems to be dropping a little faster!
> 
> 
> 
> What size are they ? i saw these in the autocentre yesterday whilst waiting for the re-gas, seemed cheap for my car size
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 225/40/18 mate
Click to expand...

As far as I can see, the Goodyear Efficient Grips are only a "W".
Should really have a "Y"
From Goodyear there is only the Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 in 225/40R18 92Y


----------



## Ro5ltt

W is up to speeds of 168mph which my car and any standard TT can't even reach. I'm sure top speed for a 225 TT is 151mph in which case why bother getting a Y rated tyre which is up to 186mph? Just doesn't make sense to me, happy to be proved wrong of course, every day is a school day


----------



## David C

Ro5ltt said:


> W is up to speeds of 168mph which my car and any standard TT can't even reach. I'm sure top speed for a 225 TT is 151mph in which case why bother getting a Y rated tyre which is up to 186mph? Just doesn't make sense to me, happy to be proved wrong of course, every day is a school day


Many people follow the same line of thought as you, however strictly speaking, as the car was spec'd by Audi with "Y", it should have "Y" fitted (with the exception of winter tyres).


----------



## Ro5ltt

David C said:


> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> W is up to speeds of 168mph which my car and any standard TT can't even reach. I'm sure top speed for a 225 TT is 151mph in which case why bother getting a Y rated tyre which is up to 186mph? Just doesn't make sense to me, happy to be proved wrong of course, every day is a school day
> 
> 
> 
> Many people follow the same line of thought as you, however strictly speaking, as the car was spec'd by Audi with "Y", it should have "Y" fitted (with the exception of winter tyres).
Click to expand...

If we go by that rule no one should technically modify their TTs as the TTs were not spec'd with those mods  everyone's does what they think is best I guess


----------



## merlin c

Took my sump off to check oil pick up, nice and clean. Some of you may remember several years ago I attempted to remove the sump and did not see the 4 bolts nearest the gearbox, got the sump off but with half the crank end oil seal still attached to it, oops :? No such mistake this time  Nice new fresh oil and filter done too. Now its time to sit in the garden and have a nice cold bottle of Chardonnay, mmmmmmmmm [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Fisher4772

Today I sprayed the front lower grills as seen on here , I had a 2 nd attempt to clean the headlights until I could no longer move my arms,also as seen on here.... And went round the car with wd40 on everything that moves !


----------



## Otley

Partially de-badged the rear, left the hoops on the tailgate. Surprised how wide she looks!  
Got round to fitting the engine cover oil ring I got from Mullum, really pleased with how that looks anorl.
Ready for a big wash the morrow.


----------



## Roller Skate

Otley said:


> Partially de-badged the rear, left the hoops on the tailgate. Surprised how wide she looks!
> Got round to fitting the engine cover oil ring I got from Mullum, really pleased with how that looks anorl.
> Ready for a big wash the morrow.


I was in Otley this morning. Of course, he'll try to deny it, but I was. :lol:


----------



## DanielBeaulieu

Managed to clean the engine bay and refurbish the covers to a (dust free) black finish. 1.5 days of ownership to this TT and I've already given it more attention than the last owner :lol:


----------



## Delta4

Took the chariot for its first drive since replacing the knackered suspension bushes and dumping the cone filter for the oem air box, well pleased with that, rear shock absorbers and haldex oil and filter next on the list 8)


----------



## carstome

Collected a replacement bonnet from a guy near Bedford(Cranfield) who is breaking a light silver 225. He still has quite a lot of the car left if any one out there needs anything . Pm on here and I'll provide his phone number.
Seems like a genuine fella, sensible prices.
Oh and the bonnet looks great!!!,


----------



## Otley

Had a busy day doing a big clean inside.
Seats out, polished backs, air blower down all runners and bits you can't quite get to otherwise.
Looks tip top inside now. 8)


----------



## Otley

Roller Skate said:


> I was in Otley this morning. Of course, he'll try to deny it, but I was. :lol:


Denying nothing, it could look like an admission of guilt!
Not feeling guilty..! :roll:


----------



## mullum

Had spark plugs changed (not platinum nor iridium, just standard nkg) by new local vag mobile mechanic. His apprentice did a brake fluid change for me too. Hour and a half £55. (I supplied the x4 plugs, £8 the lot Ecp). 
Happy chappie.


----------



## Amey443

(Yesterday) my car got wak'ed new hoses ,diverter relocation, newly sprayed manifold and thermostat driving like a dream


----------



## 3TT3

Ordered this
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/191604904185?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

and this
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/M14-x-1-5-17mm-H ... 2a5015c6ff


----------



## spen

Received my GTT strut top caps and very nice they are too. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## hang your idols

3TT3 said:


> Ordered this
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/191604904185?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT


That under cover it`s rubbish,i have one,poor quality and don`t fit like the OEM,but it`s better than nothing.


----------



## Predator




----------



## infidel.uk

booked my car in for dent removal and paint in several areas, as i pulled out of the garage this morning a 10kg dumbbell rolled off the shelf and bounced off my rear wing. :lol:


----------



## Sandy

Won these


----------



## Ro5ltt

Fitted my new phone holder, thanks to Jazzle for that! Plus MOT today passed with no advisories! Wheel refurb next on the list


----------



## 3TT3

Sandy said:


> Won these


heh nice!..I have a ciggy burn hole in mine 

MM wait a sec.. isnt this the Sandy with a TT for sale?


----------



## Sandy

3TT3 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh nice!..I have a ciggy burn hole in mine
> 
> MM wait a sec.. isnt this the Sandy with a TT for sale?
Click to expand...

Yes this is the same Sandy with the tt for sale  
I will be using the base only but would have happily given it away foc but sorry its going to be used but selling the back left and right.
Can I see a pic of your burn lol

I hate *** burns [smiley=bomb.gif] your flicking out the window and a month later when going to give the seats a wipe down and treat them to some Gliptone you notice a nice round whole in one corner 

Sandy


----------



## Roller Skate

Fixed broken number plate light connection, (Mullum LED's replacing old bulbs) and fitted new Monroe Reflex rear shocks, so while it was up in the air, painted the rear calipers.


----------



## mullum

If anyone has a leaky tailgate (via spoiler) I now only supply waterproof led numberplate lamps ;-)


----------



## sussexbythesea

Spent a bit more..........had my cam belt etc done, new washer bottle fitted, had my replacement RSTT fitted (obtained from a very helpful member on here, thanks Craig  ) Got my front end knocking seen too :roll: ......new front arb bushes and alignment :!:

Feels great again


----------



## sweatystt

Gave the inside the works with my autoglym valeting kit. Looks and smells sweeeeet  Also painted all four calipers orange and fitted new brembo stckers......and yes they are brembo calipers! Look wicked with the black. Ouside to get the works tomorrow


----------



## Mondo

...spent more time than anticipated (by either of us) doing a few things.

Got my live battery cable 'refreshed' and voltage is now a healthy 14.1 or so, up from 12.4 ish.

Upped the fuse ampage (?) for my sub from 50 to 110. Should cover both the amp I have and the sub I'm thinking of.

Got most of the wiring for the amp done. Just need to run it all along the OS sill and mount the sub and I'm done.

Big thanks to His Royal Wakness, the Sultan of Staines. No way a knucklehead like me could have done what we did on my own. 

Owe ya big time, mate.


----------



## Skid Mark

Bought a v6 8)


----------



## Cloud

Skid Mark said:


> Bought a v6 8)


What?  Need more details!


----------



## Skid Mark

Cloud said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a v6 8)
> 
> 
> 
> What?  Need more details!
Click to expand...

It's a blue one, picking it up on Monday


----------



## Wiggles01

Realised that I have owned my tt for a year now, gave it a wash and for the first time in a whole year the liquid is showing no faults 
Happy bunny for now
W


----------



## mullum

^


----------



## Amey443

We are off to beaulieu for the TT event let's hope the weather stays sunny


----------



## sweatystt

Wrapped my tatty interior door handles in carbon. What a difference! chuffed


----------



## BIGKIRBS

Washed it, checked the fluids, fitted a pair of new number plates to replace the tatty old ones


----------



## misano03

Cleaned the K&N, serviced the DV and checked all jubilees, a little clean under the hood and cleaned the rest of the vehicle... 8)


----------



## Wiggles01

misano03 said:


> Cleaned the K&N, serviced the DV and checked all jubilees, a little clean under the hood and cleaned the rest of the vehicle... 8)


Well done, nice to have some time off!!

W


----------



## Sandy

Ready to do my haldex oil and filter. Parts £43.72


----------



## 3TT3

Replaced oil dipstick tube ,bit of a pia.
At least all the vacuum stuff under the manifold appears serviceable.
Tube was so fatigued and brittle it was like breakfast cereal,it was snapped clean thru just above the thick end and it had been "repaired" at some stage!
Luckily I managed to catch most of the pieces, but a few crumbs may have made it into the sump 

I was going to change the oil n filter right after as the engine was warm, but the sump plug.. 30 nm my rosy red rear.. it wasnt budging at maybe 70 on my arm guess a torque.

Im gonna leave it in to the local indie sometime tomorrow(they did the last oil n filter change about 9 months ago)..n tell em to go easy on the new sump plug tightening.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Got these in the mail. Bolts for the shift gate, fuel cap, and Reverse Polarity LEDs for the map lights.








The bolts installed: 















That pink dot are missing pixels from my shitty phone :x


----------



## Mondo

Ooh, I like your knob, Gonz'.

Hmmm... never thought I'd say that to a man... 

:wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Mondo said:


> Ooh, I like your knob, Gonz'.
> 
> Hmmm... never thought I'd say that to a man...
> 
> :wink:


haha thanks mondo :lol: 
We're all brothers here!


----------



## Amey443

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Got these in the mail. Bolts for the shift gate, fuel cap, and Reverse Polarity LEDs for the map lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolts installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pink dot are missing pixels from my shitty phone :x


Where is your gear knob from?


----------



## eldiablott

Amey443 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these in the mail. Bolts for the shift gate, fuel cap, and Reverse Polarity LEDs for the map lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolts installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pink dot are missing pixels from my shitty phone :x
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your gear knob from?
Click to expand...

looks like a cookbot


----------



## sweatystt

went out to do the wak box mod to find its already been done......is there anything you didn't do ian222?? :lol:


----------



## Kyle18uk

Got my cage back in ready for FittedUK show on Sunday, had an X brace welded in the front and an extra bar in the rear to make an X brace, wanted it to look the same as the new mk3 TT clubsport turbo concept cage


----------



## Amey443

Went to pick up some paint for the calipers then in true English tradition it started raining :?


----------



## ian222

sweatystt said:


> went out to do the wak box mod to find its already been done......is there anything you didn't do ian222?? :lol:


Doubt it fella. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy

ian222 said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> 
> went out to do the wak box mod to find its already been done......is there anything you didn't do ian222?? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it fella. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ian222 let's see the new whip in all its glory


----------



## sweatystt

washed, polished, tyre shine & engine bay 8)


----------



## Delta4

Got rid of the low budget tyres that the car came with and had a set of toyo T1r's fitted 8)


----------



## D19 ASW

changed wheels again


----------



## Sandy

sweatystt said:


> washed, polished, tyre shine & engine bay 8)


Full votex kit :wink:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Bought some cheap 2nd hand leather door grabs from eBay. because they were going cheap. They were a bit scruffy and in the wrong colour so I got some black dye (to match the gearstick and emergency brake). Bit of a problem finding a good black dye but found that professionals use Fiebings oil dye so I grabbed some of that from eBay and had a bash. Happy with the result, quite a transformation, they look like brand new, just need some matt conditioner to pull off the sheen then I think these are good.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Nicely done! ^


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Nicely done! ^


Cheers.

I've been looking for leather grabs since i bought my TT a year ago, but they have been quite hard to find so I just bought these with the faith that leather can be renovated on a wish and a prayer, Just thankful it didn't turn out to be one big mess. Phew! Half way through it was a close call though, they actually refused to dye black and kept turning dark blue. About 6-8 coats of dye to turn them completely black - LOL All good now though. Yay!


----------



## Sandy

Went for a pre glaze and polish that usually costs £200


----------



## Sandy

Funny thing when driving home I met with a cheeky 335 bmw coupe 64 reg who tried it on with me so I showed him where to shovel his 335 :lol: 
Come to a set of lights and he pulls on the right hand side and asks is my car a 2.0litre, I replied no and shot off again with him left for dust :lol: and then the guy wouldn't even look at me and shot passed in the end 

Sandy


----------



## robinnew

Cleaned the car! First time since new springs and spacers and long overdue wheel refurb ...


----------



## Mondo

...saw The Master of All Things Mechanical (and electrical, as it turns out) to get to the bottom of why my stereo wasn't getting any power after I'd wired up the amp. Turned out a connector I didn't even know existed (which carried, among other things, power) was, er, disconnected. Plugged in, HU works - and so does the Kenwood amp!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Just need to get the NSR 3/4 panel back on and I'm done. 

PS: Wak, I did check the fuse... 2 minutes after you asked me.


----------



## mullum

Can't wait to hear your system when it's finished mondo 
That was one of the things (audio) I wanted to chat to WAK about at eventt15, but didn't get the chance :-/


----------



## Mondo

Just for you, Stephen:


----------



## old225chap

Today I mostly swore.............
Late last night I got a bolt in the centre of my tread on rear tyre. Left till this morning - still up. But unscrewed it with pliers and it leaked. JUST had rear springs replaced and rear camber had been very bad, cos BOTH springs were broken. I knew the inner edge of the tyres looked iffy but HELL FIRE - the inner tyre walls had cracks in. Frightening really. Had the car a few months and started chucking it into the corners a bit more now I`m more confident with it, but after seeing those cracks I`m glad I got the puncture. Even though I`m now down £200. The Dunlops look a bit safer! So worth a look if you've been running extra camber for any while. Those tyres weren't very old (according to the receipts I had with the car)


----------



## David C

old225chap said:


> Those tyres weren't very old (according to the receipts I had with the car)


Did you check the date codes on the tyres?


----------



## Converted2VW

Took it to the track last week










Then replaced brake pads, Haldex oil and belly pan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

First cross county run for the TT clocking up 600 miles over the weekend going to coventry and back for the waxstock detailing event 8)


----------



## Mondo

Converted2VW said:


> Took it to the track last week


It's alive!

Looks like it was a popular day, given the sell-out crowd... :roll:


----------



## mstew

Bought this little beauty for some added thump 

Will be wired in at 2ohms for 800wrms 8)


----------



## Converted2VW

Mondo said:


> Converted2VW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took it to the track last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alive!
> 
> Looks like it was a popular day, given the sell-out crowd... :roll:
Click to expand...

Hahaha. The grandstands are condemned because they are not safe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23

Dropped it off at the bodyshop for some fresh paint.


----------



## mullum

mstew said:


> Bought this little beauty for some added thump
> 
> Will be wired in at 2ohms for 800wrms 8)


Interested! Speakers? And what are you driving now?


----------



## mullum

Mondo said:


> Just for you, Stephen:


Kenwood looks nice, will you be writing up your Audi0 "build"?


----------



## Mondo

Yep, will sort some pics and do it probably next week. Still need to get the NSR panel back on.


----------



## MrQaud

rcarlile23 said:


> Dropped it off at the bodyshop for some fresh paint.


Superb looking wheels. 8)


----------



## Tom1103

Who is it that sells the metal engine bay clips? It was a set for like 16 quid or something?


----------



## paulw12

cookbot is your guy, here's his ebay page, look in his shop for other items:-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Marin ... 2ee331c4fd


----------



## Tom1103

Thanks for the reply Paul but I'm sure there was another person on here selling sets aswell and I seem to remeber them looking a bit better....not too sure now though.

How do these work? The the replace the threads and screw?


----------



## Tyrer

booked mine in for a long over due Haldex service


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Tyrer said:


> booked mine in for a long over due Haldex service


tisk tisk tisk  
Why not do it yourself and save some money? It's incredibly easy.


----------



## FiveDirty

The car has been hunting ever so slightly in rpm at slow speeds. So, thought I'd do a throttle reset and see if that helped. Ignition on and leave it for 3 minutes or so.

Phone went, some urgent stuff to sort, completely forgot about the car.

2 hours later remembered. Went outside to find its flat as a very flat thing. Nearly killed 2 young lads pushing the car to bump start it, but the booger wouldn't start.

Sat down to think about it, suddenly realised the heated seats were still on........so that's what flattened the battery and probably stopped it starting. Switched them off, quick push and it started first push.

One good thing is the throttle feels right again 
But need to dig radio code out


----------



## rcarlile23

MrQaud said:


> rcarlile23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped it off at the bodyshop for some fresh paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb looking wheels. 8)
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Took me long enough to find a design I like in single piece.

I'm happy with them just need to get my spacers in the back now


----------



## Gonzalo1495

rcarlile23 said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcarlile23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped it off at the bodyshop for some fresh paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb looking wheels. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Took me long enough to find a design I like in single piece.
> 
> I'm happy with them just need to get my spacers in the back now
Click to expand...

Paint them black :wink:


----------



## rcarlile23

Fancy doing a photo shop of them black for me.


----------



## mstew

mullum said:


> Interested! Speakers? And what are you driving now?


Aha thought you'd bite  just a 325 e46. No speakers as its got the HK which isn't great.... But not worth upgrading. Got a nice blueflame on it though which was a steal! Just keeping it simple as I'm doing about 400miles a week now  got some nice wheels to go on though. Just polishing them is a b*tch


----------



## mullum

Sounds good


----------



## Skid Mark

Fitted spacers 15/20mm front/rear


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

&#8230;got my Audis in the Park wristband in the post 









Now to start the 'Sun dance' to coax good weather from the Sun Gods for next weekend [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Thought about going myself then remembered I'm on call all next week.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Thought about going myself then remembered I'm on call all next week.


Booo!

Then again, you do have a massive meth habit (with a little H2O added for good measure) my sheep worrying friend - and amps ain't cheap!

You and your motor will be missed&#8230;


----------



## 3TT3

Replaced the ps door exterior door handle and side mirror after like 4 months :lol: (the holes had been covered with the door wrap).

















edit..oh I also did the wakbox thing..unusual sound


----------



## Sandy

3TT3 said:


> Replaced the ps door exterior door handle and side mirror after like 4 months :lol: (the holes had been covered with the door wrap).
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> edit..oh I also did the wakbox thing..unusual sound


Wak box bloody took you long enough :lol:

Nice car and wish I had those alloys 

Sandy


----------



## Sandy

Given my tt in for its haldex and oil filter replacement


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> Replaced the ps door exterior door handle and side mirror after like 4 months :lol: (the holes had been covered with the door wrap).
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> edit..oh I also did the wakbox thing..unusual sound


I fell like those wheels should be powder coated. Would look sweet


----------



## briancope

This is my first time on this post but I have to report that I have had a good day.

Greased the bonnet catches and risers, both doors and the boot catch and risers.

The bonnet snaps shut from a drop of 4" - sweet!

And the doors all shut with a smooth glide after a gentle push.

Well worth the 30 minutes that it took...


----------



## Amey443

Today I waxed on and waxed off after the money pit had a full on polish in the body shop and she's gleaming


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Finished my AWD Switch mounting and splicing into the wires. Once I get everything soldered and back in place expect a write up :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...finished my amp install! Cover's back on, as is the rear bench. You'd never know what lies beneath - until I turn up the volume.

I love stealth. 

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sandy

Mondo said:


> ...finished my amp install! Cover's back on, as is the rear bench. You'd never know what lies beneath - until I turn up the volume.
> 
> I love stealth.
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Bass junky [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Started prepping the car for Audis in the Park - engine bay plastics first, wiping down with solvents to get the old coating off before applying new dressing to blacken them up.

That's probably why I'm a little wired right now and can't sleep - when it says "use in a well ventilated area" do exactly that!


----------



## D19 ASW

Getting ready for AITP


----------



## dcrutt

today i had a play with my new ramps


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

dcrutt said:


> today i had a play with my new ramps


They look awesome - where are they from?


----------



## dcrutt

ebay £399.99 plus p&p £35 or offer so i offered £400 and got them for that just search hydraulic car ramps sellers name is cmfabs2000


----------



## Sandy

dcrutt said:


> today i had a play with my new ramps


Please please please use AXLE stands as a safety precaution as hydraulic ramps can fail and I wouldn't wish to hear of anyone being squashed and die because if this :!:

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## dcrutt

these ramps have safety locks and are not held up by the hydraulics when up


----------



## 3TT3

Since my engine isnt dead,it was only mildly constipated  :
I fitted these today
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/390827792921?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

245/30/20 tyres for the rear arrived today also (not fitted).


----------



## Delta4

G200 sensor replaced ( traction control ), another box ticked 8)


----------



## Sandy

dcrutt said:


> these ramps have safety locks and are not held up by the hydraulics when up


phew


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

dcrutt said:


> ebay £399.99 plus p&p £35 or offer so i offered £400 and got them for that just search hydraulic car ramps sellers name is cmfabs2000


Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## carstome

Today,or rather yesterday, did a little cleaning and polishing , then it rained!!!.


----------



## briancope

Got a new MOT ticket today with no advisories.

The MOT guy let me peer and poke around underneath for ages while it was up on the ramp.

He commented favourably on the Mintex rear brakes that I have just had fitted.

Everything looking really good and clean so me and TT are really happy.

Just need to clean off the $hit that was deployed by a low flying pigeon this afternoon (or maybe looking at the size of the mess, it could have been a local Ostrich).

Brian


----------



## merlin c

Polished my car with Meguiar's Deep crystal polish then waxed with their deep crystal carnauba wax.......... i think she looks great for a 13 year old lady 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

merlin c said:


>


Those R8 wheels fit your car so well!! I'm jealous I wish I had a dark colored TT just so I could rock these wheels


----------



## 3TT3

carstome said:


> Today,or rather yesterday, did a little cleaning and polishing , then it rained!!!.


Lookin good!


----------



## 3TT3

briancope said:


> Got a new MOT ticket today with no advisories.
> 
> The MOT guy let me peer and poke around underneath for ages while it was up on the ramp.
> 
> He commented favourably on the Mintex rear brakes that I have just had fitted.
> 
> Everything looking really good and clean so me and TT are really happy.
> 
> Just need to clean off the $hit that was deployed by a low flying pigeon this afternoon (or maybe looking at the size of the mess, it could have been a local Ostrich).
> 
> Brian


 :lol: its funny everytime you polish a car its like Brian Blessed and his hawkmen (from Flash Gordon) are on patrol and its "dive , dive" !


----------



## 3TT3

merlin c said:


> Polished my car with Meguiar's Deep crystal polish then waxed with their deep crystal carnauba wax.......... i think she looks great for a 13 year old lady 8)


I never realised they were R8wheels, I thought they were aftermarket 

Nice n shiny tho!

I do have a tub of autoglym hi gloss, which is very effective(on the renault).
Fortunately now I do have vinyl wrap, which admittedly sometimes can look like just satin finish matte black , but then again others ,like stainless steel Delorean (yeh I have seen one rl) best thing about the car :lol: 
Wash with soap n water n a good lime free rinse..all done 

Here it is "dirty" note the smudging on the sill where the dust/dirt has been wiped off and the tastefully applied brake dust on the front wheels,turns them more gunmetal grey :lol:

Course you do have to wash it sometimes !


----------



## merlin c

Thanks for the nice comments on my Moro Blue lady guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c

3TT3 said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new MOT ticket today with no advisories.
> 
> The MOT guy let me peer and poke around underneath for ages while it was up on the ramp.
> 
> He commented favourably on the Mintex rear brakes that I have just had fitted.
> 
> Everything looking really good and clean so me and TT are really happy.
> 
> Just need to clean off the $hit that was deployed by a low flying pigeon this afternoon (or maybe looking at the size of the mess, it could have been a local Ostrich).
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: its funny everytime you polish a car its like Brian Blessed and his hawkmen (from Flash Gordon) are on patrol and its "dive , dive" !
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jez xbx

> :lol: its funny everytime you polish a car its like Brian Blessed and his hawkmen (from Flash Gordon) are on patrol and its "dive , dive" !


that made me laugh 
so true!


----------



## Delta4

Gave the TT a tickle with the machine polisher, no time to get out N drive at the mo 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Got my hands on this today! So exicted :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


I also got my Fujita 4" Filter, god this thing is massive, but it sounds so good


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Got my hands on this today! So exicted :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> I also got my Fujita 4" Filter, god this thing is massive, but it sounds so good


Gonzalo, you seriously need one of those enormous stainless steel filters :wink:

Sandy


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo, you seriously need one of those enormous stainless steel filters :wink:
> 
> Sandy


As long as it's red stainless steel :wink:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo, you seriously need one of those enormous stainless steel filters :wink:
> 
> Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it's red stainless steel :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

I'm still trying to find one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 3TT3

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Got my hands on this today! So exicted :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> I also got my Fujita 4" Filter, god this thing is massive, but it sounds so good


Looks really good
(a)do the narrowed exhausts do anything?
(b)spoiler looks like it could do with a few screws/bolts 
Engine bay too a little..especially round the battery cover :0.

I like the pipework(still having difficulty picturing allowing the engine to run with no filter at all prior ,still CA is smog free :lol: )
The oil filler ,if your gonna run without the cover on, I think you can do away with the oil filler extension piece, if you want .Afaik it doesnt do anything except make it easier to put oil in with the cover on..
Mine had a orrible coating of chocolate spread inside it when I got the car .

Got a link for the filter?


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hands on this today! So exicted :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> I also got my Fujita 4" Filter, god this thing is massive, but it sounds so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good
> (a)do the narrowed exhausts do anything?
> (b)spoiler looks like it could do with a few screws/bolts
> Engine bay too a little..especially round the battery cover :0.
> 
> I like the pipework(still having difficulty picturing allowing the engine to run with no filter at all prior ,still CA is smog free :lol: )
> The oil filler ,if your gonna run without the cover on, I think you can do away with the oil filler extension piece, if you want .Afaik it doesnt do anything except make it easier to put oil in with the cover on..
> Mine had a orrible coating of chocolate spread inside it when I got the car .
> 
> Got a link for the filter?
Click to expand...

What do you mean narrowed exhausts?
Yep I'm hunting them down as we speak :wink: M6 x 12MM apparently. 
I'll worry about engine bling when I'm done with the car lol.

Thanks! And I figured I'd leave the oil extension on just for looks (so I don't loose it really :lol: )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130813898875?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT
Picked up the filter for a steal, retails for $75 on Amazon


----------



## 3TT3

Gonzalo1495 said:


> What do you mean narrowed exhausts?


The outlet tips narrow down from full diameter..better sound/better perf/ tests yes or not 
Ta for the link btw.. good if I ever go full 'no box"


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean narrowed exhausts?
> 
> 
> 
> The outlet tips narrow down from full diameter..better sound/better perf/ tests yes or not
> Ta for the link btw.. good if I ever go full 'no box"
Click to expand...

Oh, the tips came with the car, I assume they make the car sound differently. 
No box is the best box :wink:


----------



## Boruki

.. received my phenolic spacer. So I have some black VHT paint and will be taking my manifold off to fit an oil pressure sender, painting the manifold and potentially the throttle body (which I will also clean) and then fit the spacer when it's going back together. But not until next week.


----------



## David C

... polished the M7 split-rim bolts (all 60 of them) for my BBS RS2 wheels (wheels are away being powder-coated).


----------



## infidel.uk

Picked up my car from the spray shop after denting it, looks lovely now, plus had mirrors painted and a few other areas, also collected my cookbots and bushes [cheers paul], and re painted my adjustable tie bars, lots more to do yet. :lol:


----------



## sweatystt

fitted my tt forum window stickers


----------



## 3TT3

Replaced the "soft as a muffin"(as another poster put it) breather air intake hose with this today,black of course  .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151016903669? ... rmvSB=true

No need for pics as it does wot it says on the tin.
Much thicker than the original, so dont try and size your new jubilee clips off the old hose.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Just want to update, this 4" filter is registering roughly 4.6G/s at idle, where as my BMC CDA was registering about 3.5-3.7 G/s. Very pleased with the results! Haven't had a chance to do a full run yet to see top end power but I can imagine I'll see improvements up top as well


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Just want to update, this 4" filter is registering roughly 4.6G/s at idle, where as my BMC CDA was registering about 3.5-3.7 G/s. Very pleased with the results! Haven't had a chance to do a full run yet to see top end power but I can imagine I'll see improvements up top as well


So the BMC was shite then :wink:


----------



## Converted2VW

Completed and installed the baseball seats. Now just the steering wheel and done









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki

Converted2VW said:


> Completed and installed the baseball seats. Now just the steering wheel and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baseball seats are beautiful aren't they? I think they're the only reason I kept working through the problems on my car.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to update, this 4" filter is registering roughly 4.6G/s at idle, where as my BMC CDA was registering about 3.5-3.7 G/s. Very pleased with the results! Haven't had a chance to do a full run yet to see top end power but I can imagine I'll see improvements up top as well
> 
> 
> 
> So the BMC was shite then :wink:
Click to expand...

The bmc was on par with most filters out there after reading some thread. The OEM box pulls 4.0G/s so it was not far from that, however you have to remember the BMC pulls harder down low than the OEM .


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to update, this 4" filter is registering roughly 4.6G/s at idle, where as my BMC CDA was registering about 3.5-3.7 G/s. Very pleased with the results! Haven't had a chance to do a full run yet to see top end power but I can imagine I'll see improvements up top as well
> 
> 
> 
> So the BMC was shite then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bmc was on par with most filters out there after reading some thread. The OEM box pulls 4.0G/s so it was not far from that, however you have to remember the BMC pulls harder down low than the OEM .
Click to expand...

But not as good as an open cone filter as ive always known but people seem to delude themselves by thinking a £200 filter is better than a £20-80 one as you've also now found out and proved to others out there going for looks :wink: 
I know you mentioned your tt came with the filter but now you can sell it off to someone who doesn't have a clue 

thanks

Sandy


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the BMC was shite then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The bmc was on par with most filters out there after reading some thread. The OEM box pulls 4.0G/s so it was not far from that, however you have to remember the BMC pulls harder down low than the OEM .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not as good as an open cone filter as ive always known but people seem to delude themselves by thinking a £200 filter is better than a £20-80 one as you've also now found out and proved to others out there going for looks :wink:
> I know you mentioned your tt came with the filter but now you can sell it off to someone who doesn't have a clue
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

That's the plan haha! It's already on eBay. And actually I went against the forum and went with a 4" filter instead of 3", as you can see the bigger the filter the better. I'm actually considering running a velocity stack now considering those things pull a lot of air and evenly compared to the standar round entry.


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the BMC was shite then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The bmc was on par with most filters out there after reading some thread. The OEM box pulls 4.0G/s so it was not far from that, however you have to remember the BMC pulls harder down low than the OEM .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not as good as an open cone filter as ive always known but people seem to delude themselves by thinking a £200 filter is better than a £20-80 one as you've also now found out and proved to others out there going for looks :wink:
> I know you mentioned your tt came with the filter but now you can sell it off to someone who doesn't have a clue
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

That's the plan haha! It's already on eBay. And actually I went against the forum and went with a 4" filter instead of 3", as you can see the bigger the filter the better. I'm actually considering running a velocity stack now considering those things pull a lot of air and evenly compared to the standar round entry.[/quote] I used to have a giganotosaurus steel cone filter years back but can't find them anymore and that could suck up an elephant :lol: 
So don't worry about what others says about the size of the filter as the bigger the better :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Watched it drive away for the last time....



















...actually happened/sold on 7.18.15.

cheers,

b.


----------



## Sandy

^^^ there goes a lovely looking TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sandy


----------



## TTQ2K2

Sandy said:


> ^^^ there goes a lovely looking TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Sandy


Cheers !

Before I put her back to mostly stock for the sale:









b.


----------



## Sandy

TTQ2K2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ there goes a lovely looking TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Before I put her back to mostly stock for the sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.
Click to expand...

I like the silver wheels better lol


----------



## Boruki

Today I fitted a second engine in my car...

...The head and crank were in boot and the rest was in the front footwell!

I also painted my charge pipe and spare cam cover black.


----------



## 3TT3

I too did some massive mod work today! 
Parts prices were ..a permanent marker :lol:

Now for a beer.. ,after my hard work :roll:


----------



## sweatystt

Ditch the orange corners and the red paint below the number plate where it looks like you trimmed the vinyl with a spoon :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

sweatystt said:


> Ditch the orange corners and the red paint below the number plate where it looks like you trimmed the vinyl with a spoon :wink: :lol:


+1 Only I can rock red :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Speaking of red :lol: Replaced the brake servo hose, sadly it does not come with forge/Creation Motorsports logos but it did save me $40 without them :roll: :wink: 








Also fixed the dent in my side skirt today, all that's left is a small line to indicate the idiot before me had no idea what he was doing. Might end up getting it touched up when I get the rear end and spoiler painted

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 3TT3

sweatystt said:


> Ditch the orange corners and the red paint below the number plate where it looks like you trimmed the vinyl with a spoon :wink: :lol:


Hah
The red grille is where it was painted to match the original colour.. but Ill be doing the same effect now in met grey :lol: .









 he tasks me


----------



## sweatystt

Think your grille be ok black.......just not red!! :wink:


----------



## Spliffy

Fitted a new scuttle trim panel to replace the old cracked one. Gave the wiper mech a good greasing while I was at it.


----------



## cherie

Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Also removed the rear counter weight today, and gotta say it was sort of a PITA considering all the bolts that have to be removed at awkward angles :evil: 
Very productive day today though, I think I've earned myself a few cold ones for sure!


----------



## Amey443

I finally got around to refurbing my headlights they definitely looks better but I think I will be saving for something else she also got a wash and wax and is now ready to get her new Miltek exhaust fitted at the TT shop next week along with a few little other expensive bits and pieces


----------



## sweatystt

ordered stainless steel strut brace domed nuts to start for a bit of engine bay bling! 8)


----------



## LordG71

cherie said:


> Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.


Pics - always good to see a well spec'd out garage.


----------



## LordG71

cherie said:


> Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.


Pics - always good to see a well spec'd out garage.


----------



## infidel.uk

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Also removed the rear counter weight today, and gotta say it was sort of a PITA considering all the bolts that have to be removed at awkward angles :evil:
> Very productive day today though, I think I've earned myself a few cold ones for sure!


I want to do this too, how are you finding the cars handling since you took it off ?

I want to remove mine as i have add some amps in the back and they weigh a fair bit [ the whole system weighs in at around 25kg, so any loss of weight would be very handy for me


----------



## Gonzalo1495

infidel.uk said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also removed the rear counter weight today, and gotta say it was sort of a PITA considering all the bolts that have to be removed at awkward angles :evil:
> Very productive day today though, I think I've earned myself a few cold ones for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do this too, how are you finding the cars handling since you took it off ?
> 
> I want to remove mine as i have add some amps in the back and they weigh a fair bit [ the whole system weighs in at around 25kg, so any loss of weight would be very handy for me
Click to expand...

Well I haven't gotten to drive it much since taking it off, but I noticed no real difference on the road honestly. Keep in mind I've done a considerable amount of weight reduction to the car -200lbs so far, and that's from both the front and the rear, so it kind of balances out. I also have an amp mounted in the back as well which theoretically would help with the weight distribution as well. 
I recommend it honestly, the less weight you can toss off these cars the better


----------



## infidel.uk

well, it starts off with the rear weight 

cheers pal


----------



## Delta4

Engine oil and filter change done 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Delta4 said:


> Engine oil and filter change done 8)


The voice of doom

Ive had my TT about a year,joined the forum at the same time.

Ive changed my oil and filter twice in 4k since i got the car..well actually 3 times now 

Theres a lot of posts,advice .. from older,(more experienced) forum members about oil pickup/sludge/carbon deposits.
The essence of which is.."Ive had 3 tt's. if buying used, get oil pickup filter cleaned/replaced and clean off sump deposits"

I , personally , disregarded this advice.
In the sense that ,2 oil and filter changes within a year and 4k miles .." Ive got to be extending the lifespan.. making things better than before".

It didnt work out that way in practice as Ive posted about.
If id done a sump clean/pickup clean/replace in the first place, after purchase ,combined with an oil and filter change I would probably have saved some cash and not starved engine components of oil,even for a short while

This post probably sounds a bit BAC (born again christian) "Ive seen the light" etc..but yes Im now a Belieber.


----------



## Delta4

3TT3 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engine oil and filter change done 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of doom
> 
> Ive had my TT about a year,joined the forum at the same time.
> 
> Ive changed my oil and filter twice in 4k since i got the car..well actually 3 times now
> 
> Theres a lot of posts,advice .. from older,(more experienced) forum members about oil pickup/sludge/carbon deposits.
> The essence of which is.."Ive had 3 tt's. if buying used, get oil pickup filter cleaned/replaced and clean off sump deposits"
> 
> I , personally , disregarded this advice.
> In the sense that ,2 oil and filter changes within a year and 4k miles .." Ive got to be extending the lifespan.. making things better than before".
> 
> It didnt work out that way in practice as Ive posted about.
> If id done a sump clean/pickup clean/replace in the first place, after purchase ,combined with an oil and filter change I would probably have saved some cash and not starved engine components of oil,even for a short while
> 
> This post probably sounds a bit BAC (born again christian) "Ive seen the light" etc..but yes Im now a Belieber.
Click to expand...

 :lol: i know what you mean, i going to drop the sump when the is up on stands, the whilst the wheels are being refurbed i've a list of things to do, rear suspension refresh, front bumper off to fix a leaking alien, diff oil, waxoil type product for the underside 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Coded the ESP off my car, no longer have to worry about it :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy1a2b

Picked up a shiny set of BBS RS2's which will soon me be Phantom black and light silver as an alternative set for my QS 8)


----------



## Harps316

Hi Andy 
Them wheels have always had a special place in my heart. I can't seem to find them anywhere. Where did you get yours from and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Andy1a2b

Harps316 said:


> Hi Andy
> Them wheels have always had a special place in my heart. I can't seem to find them anywhere. Where did you get yours from and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi

I love them too ever since I saw a set done with silver rims and black centres. I'm going to run them on my light silver and black QS so hope to have the split rim OEM look 

They were advertised on here in the for sale section. If you check out eBay there are some second hand ones on there but make sure they have the centre cap assemblies, they can cost nearly as much as a wheel. A dealer is selling new ones at around £560 complete  I To say how much I paid would be telling, but they weren't cheap but seller and buyer were both happy 8)


----------



## Otley

LordG71 said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics - always good to see a well spec'd out garage.
Click to expand...

In the process of sorting out my new hiding place. Slowly getting there, needs better lighting and a lick o paint.
I've got a kitchen sink to fit in the Corona dump fridge, to make a decent size parts wash and the fold down work bench is made from a solid old bank door.


----------



## DazWaite

Fitted new tyres and boost controller


----------



## Andy1a2b

Otley said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics - always good to see a well spec'd out garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the process of sorting out my new hiding place. Slowly getting there, needs better lighting and a lick o paint.
> I've got a kitchen sink to fit in the Corona dump fridge, to make a decent size parts wash and the fold down work bench is made from a solid old bank door.
Click to expand...

It took me 5 weeks to sort out the garage and make it suitable for a QS and several bikes 

I've still not found anything better than 4 cheap rubber door mats to stop the paint getting ripped off the concrete floor by the tyres, tried epoxy two pack but still stuck to tyres [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Otley

Only been in the house about 4 months, so still doing loads in there, the garage is only getting a little bit now and again when I can sneak out! :roll: 
Cracking looking qS by the way, same colour as mine, not too many around by all accounts. 8)


----------



## cherie

LordG71 said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics - always good to see a well spec'd out garage.
Click to expand...

I've only got a couple of snaps at the moment.


























The whole of wall on the A2 side is now white, shelves are back up. The side of my TT has 2 sections done, the shelves with all our tubs of detailing stuff are back up too. I'm trying to talk Darren into getting a proper tool chest for everything so we _both_ know where everything is, rather than the usual 'have you seen the bags of screws?'... 'cos I usually remember pretty much where most things are around the place! Maybe I'll just get him one for Christmas, not sure how I'd fit it under the tree though...


----------



## cherie

Andy1a2b said:


> It took me 5 weeks to sort out the garage and make it suitable for a QS and several bikes
> 
> I've still not found anything better than 4 cheap rubber door mats to stop the paint getting ripped off the concrete floor by the tyres, tried epoxy two pack but still stuck to tyres [smiley=book2.gif]


That's what we're aiming for, looks awesome!


----------



## Wiggles01

The garage upgrades look really cool but if you can tile the floors as i did my mates and it looks like a showroom with his Jag sitting in it now and you don't have the same issues with floor paints.

Light grey tiles with black grout looks spot on.

w


----------



## asahartz

Andy1a2b said:


> I've still not found anything better than 4 cheap rubber door mats to stop the paint getting ripped off the concrete floor by the tyres, tried epoxy two pack but still stuck to tyres [smiley=book2.gif]


Garage floor paint does take quite a while to cure, but once it does it doesn't come off.

I was trying to find pics of my garage from when I first built it - no good trying to take them now, it's full of cars!


----------



## Andy1a2b

Otley said:


> Only been in the house about 4 months, so still doing loads in there, the garage is only getting a little bit now and again when I can sneak out! :roll:
> Cracking looking qS by the way, same colour as mine, not too many around by all accounts. 8)


The garage was the first place I tackled in the new house  one of the reasons for buying this house was the double garage but when I moved in it was horrendous :x 5 weeks of hard graft and 6 high quality LED batons (my partner works for a lighting company  ) and the garage is a pleasure to be in.

By the numbers on the QS Register Light Silver is the rarest colour for a (right hand drive) QS 8) 8) 8)

I'm trying to organise a meet up in East Yorkshire , if you fancy a blast across the M62 all welcome

PS I used to live near Holmfirth :wink:


----------



## Andy1a2b

asahartz said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've still not found anything better than 4 cheap rubber door mats to stop the paint getting ripped off the concrete floor by the tyres, tried epoxy two pack but still stuck to tyres [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Garage floor paint does take quite a while to cure, but once it does it doesn't come off.
> 
> I was trying to find pics of my garage from when I first built it - no good trying to take them now, it's full of cars!
Click to expand...

I've tried them all including two pack epoxy. That still came off after fully prepping the floor. Sent bits to the supplier and they said the concrete was giving way not the paint  I'm happy with my rubber mats knowing the paint is ok underneath when I want to polish the floor :lol:


----------



## Andy1a2b

cherie said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 5 weeks to sort out the garage and make it suitable for a QS and several bikes
> 
> I've still not found anything better than 4 cheap rubber door mats to stop the paint getting ripped off the concrete floor by the tyres, tried epoxy two pack but still stuck to tyres [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we're aiming for, looks awesome!
Click to expand...

I thank you sir


----------



## Andy1a2b

Wiggles01 said:


> The garage upgrades look really cool but if you can tile the floors as i did my mates and it looks like a showroom with his Jag sitting in it now and you don't have the same issues with floor paints.
> 
> Light grey tiles with black grout looks spot on.
> 
> w


I looked at tiling but the cost was prohibitive and by the time I'd boarded the roof space , painted it and totally rewired the place I was into well over £600  Visitors usually say "wow" to the garage and the QS


----------



## Andy1a2b

cherie said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved both cars out of the garage, and moved both back 8 hours later having driven exactly nowhere! The garage is slowly getting a makeover: from bare bricks and breezeblocks, and only one half of the floor painted (the previous owners had too much crap stored in the garage to use it AS a garage!) to white walls etc and so much less dust. So far the left wall is painted, the right is 2/3 done and the back is yet to be started. We also need to decide on floor paint, get some plasterboard for the ceiling and some brighter lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Pics - always good to see a well spec'd out garage.[/









That's my sort of organisation


----------



## cherie

Took some better snaps this morning (and come to the conclusion that the camera on my phone is shit).


































There's still some organising to do: some of the stack of tyres needs to go on the rack, unless we decide to take it down...


Andy1a2b said:


> That's my sort of organisation


There's more unused cloths, drying towels and noodle wash mits in the drawers in the middle too.

I'm starting to think we need a dedicated thread for our garages! :lol:


----------



## asahartz

cherie said:


> I'm starting to think we need a dedicated thread for our garages! :lol:


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=662042


----------



## asahartz

Andy1a2b said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've still not found anything better than 4 cheap rubber door mats to stop the paint getting ripped off the concrete floor by the tyres, tried epoxy two pack but still stuck to tyres [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Garage floor paint does take quite a while to cure, but once it does it doesn't come off.
> 
> I was trying to find pics of my garage from when I first built it - no good trying to take them now, it's full of cars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried them all including two pack epoxy. That still came off after fully prepping the floor. Sent bits to the supplier and they said the concrete was giving way not the paint  I'm happy with my rubber mats knowing the paint is ok underneath when I want to polish the floor :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah, yes, I finished my floor off with self-levelling compound before painting it. That was four years ago and it's still intact, despite using it for welding, grinding, all sorts of jacking & axle stands etc.

And I finally found the pictures. (The two cars shown have since had all the bodywork completed & resprayed in said garage!)


----------



## paulw12

wow, you got a right man cave there :lol: , can't even fit a car in my garage.
what's with all the old number plates on the wall?


----------



## asahartz

paulw12 said:


> wow, you got a right man cave there :lol: , can't even fit a car in my garage.
> what's with all the old number plates on the wall?


 The old plates are cars we've had or still have - for example one set is from the family bus which has a personalised plate on it, but when we sell it will get its old plate back, so rather than pay out for a new set... Of those visible, one is for the estate in the first pic, one is for my limited edition Mini, others are for cars long scrapped.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Fixed a pesky boost leak (N75 to top intercooler pipe), ordered a new hose (8mm for those of you who don't want to pay $40 for CM/Forge hoses :roll: Big one is 25mm according to Max), ordered 550cc Injectors :twisted:, the Powertrack Insert finally!, and some other random crap for the TT. 
Very close to being done with this build. I think all I have left is WMI, a Manual Boost Controller, Coilovers and adj. control arms, painting the new spoilers and rear bumper, and wrapping it up with a custom tune!


----------



## Ady.

Got my stereo working, fitted an armrest with built in cup holder and bespoke black leather with orange stitching cover, fitted some new knee pads and my TTOC plate holders and started the hunt for a iPhone connection devise... All in all a good day 8)


----------



## Boruki

Started building a table with the block off my old BAM engine as a centre piece. While removing the pistons I found quite a lot of damage to their tops and some damage down the side of around around the rings. Also most of the rings fell apart as they came out of the engine!

I've also started getting a Cupra lip ready to fit and painted up my engine bay.. Pics on my Flickr but I can't seem to grab links off there on my mobile.


----------



## Amey443

I managed to clear the roof drains on my roadster after finding a very wet puddle in the back luckily it was just a small blockage


----------



## M18NTT

Ordered a new scuttle panel from the stealers today as the crack on one side became a small hole after I punched through it whilst cleaning the plastic yesterday (can't believe how brittle my panel is). Also ordered a Sealey wiper arm puller after trying unsuccessfully to get the arms off this afternoon. There was no way they were coming off without something built for the purpose.


----------



## Joshster321

spilled a large amount of diesel in the boot of my beloved tt after only cleaning the interior yesterday!


----------



## Skid Mark

Not today but finally got round to a clay and polish



Even gave the exhaust a polish :lol:


----------



## Wiggles01

Finally found the boost leak and fixed it while I am now waiting for some new silicone replacement hoses, also fitted a mark one flat bottom steering wheel and seat resistors to put the air bag light back into the correct operation ( eBay Chinese cheap re setting box worked a treat)

Getting the hang of fixing the TT issues now so really enjoying owning mine even after a year of problems.

W


----------



## sweatystt

Purchased a polished aluminium richbrook tax disc holder to put round my oil filler cap. A bit of engine bling for £3!! :wink:


----------



## Spliffy

sweatystt said:


> Purchased a polished aluminium richbrook tax disc holder to put round my oil filler cap. A bit of engine bling for £3!! :wink:


Excellent ! fitted mine with some bolts identical to the ones on the holder but 16mm long. Replaced 3, screwed them straight through the holder and engine cover, nylocks on the back. cost me 59p from local fastenings supplier


----------



## sweatystt

Yeh it was a great idea. Think ill screw mine on rather than rely on sticky tabs! Only gone and found the one I couldn't find [smiley=bomb.gif] in my glove box!?! :roll: Any body want buy one and do this bit of engine bling £3?? Pm me


----------



## andy_k

Did an Oil + Filter change and Put in some new spark plugs!

Damn those coil packs are a pain in the arse to get out... Didn't help that the previous owner/garage that did the plugs has broken two of the clips that disconnect the cables, still it's all done and runs smooth as butter now!

On to the WAK-REMAP!!!!


----------



## thebluemax

well not today, but this week.....fixed long standing water leak letting water into the drivers foot well, turns out that a previous owner had replaced the bonnet release cable and didn't replace the rubber grommet between the cabin and the engine bay ! also replaced 2 brake pressure sensors under the brake master cylinder causing a traction control light on the dash at £89.13 each + vat....crappo! oh plus new brake light switch. oh dear!!
still all good now...so far.
nearly forgot, had the front end all sprayed up getting rid of the shot blasted look.lovely job,if you need paint doing around Dudley area ask me who did it .


----------



## briancope

Washed TT with a two bucket wash and gave her a full Maguire wax. Pearl green metallic looking really good.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Familiarized myself with Lemmiwinks, and added a few tweaks to my existing tune! Charting into dangerous waters but I'm excited for how far I can push this build :twisted:


----------



## Boruki

So not just today, but over the last week or so I've been doing bits and pieces but I can't figure how to link to photos on Flickr using my phone so it'll all go in this one post..

Firstly I collected my old engine from Frank's garage.









Then I took of my inlet manifold and painted it up with VHT paint. I also painted up my spare cam cover at the same time. Here they are all fitted back in. (Need to do something with the N249..). While I was doing this I fitted a phenolic spacer as well.









Then I got myself a LCR splitter for my birthday, fitted it with a mixture of bolts and self tap screws - I do worry about it coming off!









And finally.. I started making a table for outside with my old BAM as a centre piece (under the glass). Still a bit of work to go, but getting there!









Still got a fair bit to do I guess, but it's getting there and eventually I'll be Wak ready too!


----------



## infidel.uk

Removed at least 25kg from the car, handles lots better for it.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Boruki said:


> So not just today, but over the last week or so I've been doing bits and pieces but I can't figure how to link to photos on Flickr using my phone so it'll all go in this one post..
> 
> Firstly I collected my old engine from Frank's garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I took of my inlet manifold and painted it up with VHT paint. I also painted up my spare cam cover at the same time. Here they are all fitted back in. (Need to do something with the N249..). While I was doing this I fitted a phenolic spacer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got myself a LCR splitter for my birthday, fitted it with a mixture of bolts and self tap screws - I do worry about it coming off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally.. I started making a table for outside with my old BAM as a centre piece (under the glass). Still a bit of work to go, but getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a fair bit to do I guess, but it's getting there and eventually I'll be Wak ready too!


2 things:
What happened to your old engine?
and secondly, You can do what I did and simply loosen the N249 connector from the rest of the coil pack harness (slide it as far to the right of the engine as possible), this will allow you to slide the entire ugly wires to the right of the engine and mount it on the inlet manifold hard pipe that goes up towards the firewall. Makes for a clean install. I have pictures of mine if you want a reference


----------



## Spliffy

Managed a wash and coat of polish between the showers.


----------



## Boruki

Gonzalo- the engine had low compression across all cylinders. A swap was cheaper than rebuild. Turns out the head was in a pretty bad way, the pistons have a load of scoring and stuff too.

I'd really appreciate some pictures of the N249, that sounds like a solid solution.


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not just today, but over the last week or so I've been doing bits and pieces but I can't figure how to link to photos on Flickr using my phone so it'll all go in this one post..
> 
> Firstly I collected my old engine from Frank's garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I took of my inlet manifold and painted it up with VHT paint. I also painted up my spare cam cover at the same time. Here they are all fitted back in. (Need to do something with the N249..). While I was doing this I fitted a phenolic spacer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got myself a LCR splitter for my birthday, fitted it with a mixture of bolts and self tap screws - I do worry about it coming off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally.. I started making a table for outside with my old BAM as a centre piece (under the glass). Still a bit of work to go, but getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a fair bit to do I guess, but it's getting there and eventually I'll be Wak ready too!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 things:
> What happened to your old engine?
> and secondly, You can do what I did and simply loosen the N249 connector from the rest of the coil pack harness (slide it as far to the right of the engine as possible), this will allow you to slide the entire ugly wires to the right of the engine and mount it on the inlet manifold hard pipe that goes up towards the firewall. Makes for a clean install. I have pictures of mine if you want a reference
Click to expand...

You've certainly had some misfortune with your tt mate. Glad it's all coming together now as I'd probably have set the thing alight.


----------



## Boruki

I've been tempted Sandy! But it's nice to be making some progress for sure.

I really want to go visit Wak - but want to make sure the car is fully ready for it. Can't decide what work to do and what not to do. 3" system, injectors.. etc.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Boruki said:


> I've been tempted Sandy! But it's nice to be making some progress for sure.
> 
> I really want to go visit Wak - but want to make sure the car is fully ready for it. Can't decide what work to do and what not to do. 3" system, injectors.. etc.


Injectors, In line fuel pump (not needed but eh), 3" tip, full turbo back exhaust, open filter intake (3" or bigger), FMIC if you want, depends how much boost you'll be running so discuss with Wak ofc. That should be a safe 275.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Boruki said:


> Gonzalo- the engine had low compression across all cylinders. A swap was cheaper than rebuild. Turns out the head was in a pretty bad way, the pistons have a load of scoring and stuff too.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some pictures of the N249, that sounds like a solid solution.


Oh I see, sorry to hear about that! Did you upgrade the rods while you had the chance??

Also here ya go, it's mounted on that line I mentioned by 3 of those hose clips that are already part of the whole system. I tucked the Vacuum Reservoir underneath the battery cover and drilled a hole to mount it in place. Works beautifully and looks clean.


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tempted Sandy! But it's nice to be making some progress for sure.
> 
> I really want to go visit Wak - but want to make sure the car is fully ready for it. Can't decide what work to do and what not to do. 3" system, injectors.. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Injectors, In line fuel pump (not needed but eh), 3" tip, full turbo back exhaust, open filter intake (3" or bigger), FMIC if you want, depends how much boost you'll be running so discuss with Wak ofc. That should be a safe 275.
Click to expand...

since we're on the topic :mrgreen:

Exhaust is a must for any build so breathing is easier and injectors as I think I'm maxing out on the oe ones :? should have kept mine silly me and the 3" relentless dp would have gone great with the milltek cat back and de cat for what it's worth.BTW you need a good sized open cone filter and 3" tip you match the rest :wink:

Good luck to you Boruki hope it all works out in the end


----------



## Boruki

I've got a Wak box with piper cross panel at the moment and a 3" TIP.

Most the 3" systems are catless or real expensive..


----------



## Sandy

They are very pricey.
I've seen very cheap dps on ebay for £180  but the cat backs are ridiculously expensive 550 for te milltek and more for the scorpion.

I'll be selling my Milltek cat back and de cat soon but collection only as it's too heavy to post. 
all other mod parts available lol


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tempted Sandy! But it's nice to be making some progress for sure.
> 
> I really want to go visit Wak - but want to make sure the car is fully ready for it. Can't decide what work to do and what not to do. 3" system, injectors.. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Injectors, In line fuel pump (not needed but eh), 3" tip, full turbo back exhaust, open filter intake (3" or bigger), FMIC if you want, depends how much boost you'll be running so discuss with Wak ofc. That should be a safe 275.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since we're on the topic :mrgreen:
> 
> Exhaust is a must for any build so breathing is easier and injectors as I think I'm maxing out on the oe ones :? should have kept mine silly me and the 3" relentless dp would have gone great with the milltek cat back and de cat for what it's worth.BTW you need a good sized open cone filter and 3" tip you match the rest :wink:
> 
> Good luck to you Boruki hope it all works out in the end
Click to expand...

At 265bhp I HIGHLY doubt you are maxing out the injectors. If anything it's your fuel pump going on its way out. I wouldn't have even touched my old injectors if I wasn't planning on going crazy with this build.


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tempted Sandy! But it's nice to be making some progress for sure.
> 
> I really want to go visit Wak - but want to make sure the car is fully ready for it. Can't decide what work to do and what not to do. 3" system, injectors.. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Injectors, In line fuel pump (not needed but eh), 3" tip, full turbo back exhaust, open filter intake (3" or bigger), FMIC if you want, depends how much boost you'll be running so discuss with Wak ofc. That should be a safe 275.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since we're on the topic :mrgreen:
> 
> Exhaust is a must for any build so breathing is easier and injectors as I think I'm maxing out on the oe ones :? should have kept mine silly me and the 3" relentless dp would have gone great with the milltek cat back and de cat for what it's worth.BTW you need a good sized open cone filter and 3" tip you match the rest :wink:
> 
> Good luck to you Boruki hope it all works out in the end
Click to expand...

At 265bhp I HIGHLY doubt you are maxing out the injectors. If anything it's your fuel pump going on its way out. I wouldn't have even touched my old injectors if I wasn't planning on going crazy with this build.[/quote]

Really  That's OK then, I'll sell the car as is with all mods removed and ready for collection to anyone who wants them.

Thanks Gonzalo


----------



## Gonzalo1495

We all know you are never selling that car Sandy :roll: :wink:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> We all know you are never selling that car Sandy :roll: :wink:


I'm still trying Gonzalo honest 

Next week you'll see the for sale section light up with de mods off my car I can assure you


----------



## jamman

Price it right and it will go good luck Sandy.


----------



## Sandy

Thanks jamman, I'm just worried about what price the brembo junior gt front set up should go for as they comprise of calipers discs pads and braided hoses and brand new brakes costing me £100. :? they weren't cheap as I fitted these on myself.

People are selling them on ebay, calipers are just 450 + 50 carriage or another set £560 with discs free carriage :?

One set is on bid so waiting to see how much that set sells for.

All in very very used scratched condition where as my set were freshly painted so still look good and wont need dipping in paint with new hel hoses unlike the other sellers.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Boruki

Today I went to have a look for a split hose due to a reduction in boost pressure.. and the car won't unlock! No response to the fob at all. Grr. Hoping it's just dead fob batteries, but my door microswitch needs sorting so maybe my main battery is draining too.


----------



## radm4

Went for a wee run and had her washed


----------



## rcarlile23

Well I picked my car up from the bodyshop after freshening the bumpers up with a respray.










Also had my headlights buffed up and freshened up too










Took my 19s off and put the standards on whilst I decided whether to keep or sell them


----------



## Kyle18uk

Pm me a price if you decide to sell!

Car looks great, fresh paint is always good


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Get rid of the 19s! I can't imagine how expensive competition tires in that size must be  That's why I'm downsizing to 17s as soon as my current wheels sell.

Washed the car today, that's about it lol.


----------



## rcarlile23

Even if I sell them I am sticking with 19s. I get more clearance underneath so feel safer going over speedbumps and not catching anything.


----------



## hey3688

If you have got more clearance underneath with 19 inch wheels you are running the wrong size tyres.


----------



## ryanmtt

My second TT the roadster passed its mot today with flying colours 8)


----------



## Delta4

Wheels are off for a refurb at last they are in right state.


----------



## Otley

Noticed my o/s outer cv boot has split. :x 
It must have only just gone, as there's only a tiny amount of grease thrown out.
Guess what I'm doing this weekend? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Mondo

TTQ2K2 said:


> Watched it drive away for the last time....


Noooo! WTF? I step away for a few weeks and people go maaaad! 

You better now have an RS4 on the driveway...


----------



## Boruki

I had actionman come and save my TT. He recorded my key and put a second one on for me too - a Bentley style one! Amazing price and he travelled a crazy distance for me.


----------



## Delta4

Got my wheels back today after a refurb, ceramic coating applied and heat cured before bolting them back on 8)


----------



## chaznik

All niggles fixed and put her up for sale


----------



## Delta4

chaznik said:


> All niggles fixed and put her up for sale


Tidy, GLWS.


----------



## chaznik

Delta4 said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> 
> All niggles fixed and put her up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy, GLWS.
Click to expand...

Cheers, the back and interior is just as tidy


----------



## Delta4

chaznik said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> 
> All niggles fixed and put her up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy, GLWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers, the back and interior is just as tidy
Click to expand...

Use these pics in your advert, quality pics and a honest description pointing out the positives will speed up the sale.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Went around Tommatt90's place and he supplied and fitted cruise control to my TT - top bloke, top tea, and top fitting and attention to detail.
Scanned and cleared all my error codes with VCDS, went for a test drive, scanned again - no major problems (other than door microswitch, but I knew about that) and the cruise control worked a treat and really easily. Made the drive home a pleasure.
If you're thinking of getting it done then Tom's your man! (though do it soon before his Uni course takes up all his time.)


----------



## rcarlile23

Gave these a quick clean before they get a respray/colour change/sold

Decisions decisions










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

rcarlile23 said:


> Gave these a quick clean before they get a respray/colour change/sold
> 
> Decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Keep em, they are a nice set of wheels, maybe have them coloured with a metalic silver that really sparkles.


----------



## Delta4

Leaking headlight washer/alien leak sorted and two coats of wax added to the paintwork, not that it needed it :lol: , just prepping the car for the sunday service ph meet at brand next week 8)


----------



## LiquidMetalTT

sent my spoiler to be carbon dipped and lacquered.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Delta4 said:


> Leaking headlight washer/alien leak sorted and two coats of wax added to the paintwork, not that it needed it :lol: , just prepping the car for the sunday service ph meet at brand next week 8)


Should have just removed them. Weight reduction bro :wink:


----------



## sweatystt

T-Cut my headlights.......they've come up a treat


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

A late post, but I just.. bought my second 3.2 TT


----------



## sweatystt

Nice mate. Was your last one written off or was that someone else!??


----------



## Gonzalo1495

wow that TT looks almost pristine! Too bad it's the v6 :wink:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

sweatystt said:


> Nice mate. Was your last one written off or was that someone else!??


Yup!


----------



## sweatystt

Thought so. Shame. Nevermind onward and upward with your new baby eh


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

sweatystt said:


> Thought so. Shame. Nevermind onward and upward with your new baby eh


Yup! This one is getting a bloody dash cam ASAP.


----------



## hey3688

Looks really clean and hope you have better luck with this one.


----------



## Sandy

HeroicBroccoli said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mate. Was your last one written off or was that someone else!??
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
Click to expand...


----------



## Delta4

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaking headlight washer/alien leak sorted and two coats of wax added to the paintwork, not that it needed it :lol: , just prepping the car for the sunday service ph meet at brand next week 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just removed them. Weight reduction bro :wink:
Click to expand...

I sorted the leak without removing the bumper, i plan to stay oem with this one, well sort of, theres a devil on my shoulder the nagging me to upgrade and modify i'm resisting so far apart the boost gauge fitted today :lol:


----------



## Delta4

HeroicBroccoli said:


> A late post, but I just.. bought my second 3.2 TT


Outstanding 8)


----------



## thebluemax

got a new mot but had to replace all 4 discs and pads, was planning to change them next year but heh ho !
btw do you have to let them bed in before adjusting the handbrake ? it seems a little higher to me than before.


----------



## DazWaite

Turned my decat pipe into a sports cat pipe lol


----------



## Delta4

Hoonigan air filter fitted for tomorrows run to the PH sunday service, the last run before the rear suspension is stripped down for a upgrade 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Delta4 said:


> Hoonigan air filter fitted for tomorrows run to the PH sunday service, the last run before the rear suspension is stripped down for a upgrade 8)


Hoonigan as in the drift team? lol


----------



## Delta4

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoonigan air filter fitted for tomorrows run to the PH sunday service, the last run before the rear suspension is stripped down for a upgrade 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hoonigan as in the drift team? lol
Click to expand...

No mate, i'm refering to a loud hooligan type air filter ( hks mushroom ), but i do know what you mean, i prefer stealth mode most of the time ( Drilled standard air box ) 8)


----------



## Spliffy

Fitted a volt meter to the battery cover and gave Oakley a quick wash.


----------



## MCIP

Tried out my headlight washers for the first time since owning the Beast had it now for over 12 months LOL, Stank like rotten eggs when the water eventually came out so they couldn't have checked them for MOT!!


----------



## Sandy

I removed the Badger 5 V3 tip


----------



## Sandy

Replaced Haldex controller and oil and now my TC is working once again no thanks to the garage who changed the oil not long back :x 
Do it yourself and the job gets done properly  
Let someone else do it and he's feckles up the haldex controller.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Selling the v3 tip? I'm after a black one


----------



## titch3030

Well, yesterday actually, had my Milltek fitted by my local garage. £32 for fitting, which I thought was pretty good!  
Sounds great, and sets off my new V6 valance nicely, which I fitted earlier this week.

Also bought a new rubber gearstick boot to replace the old split one. Not such a good price at £41 from Audi! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Delta4

Made a start on fitting super pro bushes to the rear lateral arms, one of the four done so far and i did'nt even swear at it


----------



## cherie

Picked up a new scuttle panel and 3rd brake light to replace the slightly tired/broken originals. Will have a go at fitting them tomorrow after getting everything back in the garage.


----------



## infidel.uk

Started more work on the tweeter builds  very unfinished atm...










lots to do yet


----------



## TTornottobe

Not today but yesterday

Went to see the man wak and got my car fettled by him

What a great bloke and couldn't recommended him enough,totally different car with more still to come,so a massive thumbs up and a thx to wak


----------



## mcljot

... picked up my first TT!

Few niggles to sort out. Gonna spend the afternoon figuring stuff out and then order some parts.

• interior dome light not working (but map lights are fine), will try a new bulb and if that fails, a new complete light unit?
• need a new passenger side door microswitch (have a tutorial from the incredible Knowledge Base, just getting my head around it now)
• need new driver door speaker and tweeter (will probably try to find Bose Audi TT speakers from a breaker?)
• driver side wing mirror glass needs glueing back on properly (will the heated mirror system affect the adhesive I use?)

At the moment there is an aftermarket (quite old by the looks of it) Sony stereo, and a corresponding Sony 10 disc changer in the CD changer compartment passenger side rear. I'm not sure what to do about this, the stereo looks old and crappy. Will probably leave it for now, would like the OEM look but do a lot of people have problems with the Audi Concert radio? Would I be foolish to buy something like this off eBay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111778803991

Anybody got a supplier for passenger door microswitch handy?


----------



## KTB

mcljot said:


> Anybody got a supplier for passenger door microswitch handy?


Try this mate

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2PCS...ORA-GOLF-4-MK4-door-light-top/1616337701.html


----------



## KTB

Changed the alarm siren in nearside wing with one from an A6 I got from a breaker for £30 - previous one had corroded batteries inside and was convinced causing battery drain. Now working a treat

Forum helped with location, and accessing failed unit - top job


----------



## infidel.uk

Took the tape off that i used to hold my spoiler into place, doesn't she look lush 



















Also, cleaned up the front speakers :-*










still more to do with these.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Just shooting an idea at you infidel, those tweeters look cool, the placement is fine, however the housing itself doesn't suit the interior in my eyes.

You should consider buying some used OEM vents and using those instead, would look flush with the rest of the car (and stealth). Just my thoughts, still impressive none the less


----------



## infidel.uk

im going to trim them in alcantara, they are no where near finished.

ill update when they are


----------



## Sandy

subwoofer in foot well lol


----------



## infidel.uk

Sandy said:


> subwoofer in foot well lol


its being built into the glove box over the winter  i dont want any extra rear end weight.


----------



## Sandy

infidel.uk said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> subwoofer in foot well lol
> 
> 
> 
> its being built into the glove box over the winter  i dont want any extra rear end weight.
Click to expand...

  all those things to rattle under the dash dude don't do it :!: 
your better off with a little weight in the boot for rear end traction :wink:


----------



## infidel.uk

it wont rattle, ill be using all the right stuff, it'll be perfect


----------



## infidel.uk

Sandy said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> subwoofer in foot well lol
> 
> 
> 
> its being built into the glove box over the winter  i dont want any extra rear end weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all those things to rattle under the dash dude don't do it :!:
> your better off with a little weight in the boot for rear end traction :wink:
Click to expand...

already taken care of.....










sub inst there now, obviously.


----------



## Sandy

infidel.uk said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> subwoofer in foot well lol
> 
> 
> 
> already taken care of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub inst there now, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You should have left in there as it suits a boot better  but obviously up to you what you decide lol


----------



## infidel.uk

it looks identical still, just no speaker under the grille 8)


----------



## Sandy

infidel.uk said:


> it wont rattle, ill be using all the right stuff, it'll be perfect


hmm :roll:


----------



## scott18T

Had to change the O/S/R caliper, wheel has been binding, unable to wind
piston back,even with correct tool.
Hand brake lever points a lttle high, where is the adjuster located?


----------



## infidel.uk

Posted a photo of my car for the 1st time since i joined, ive since cleaned it  and lowered the back lol


----------



## Sandy

scott18T said:


> Had to change the O/S/R caliper, wheel has been binding, unable to wind
> piston back,even with correct tool.
> Hand brake lever points a lttle high, where is the adjuster located?


Under the handbrake lever so you'll require a deep 10 mm socket and a long extention bar for reach.


----------



## newrayTT

Indicators started playing up earlier this week so ordered a replacement emergency flasher/indicator switch/relay. Followed John's guide in knowledge base and only took about 10 minutes to fit once I got the radio out. Working perfectly again so well chuffed. Will dismantle the old switch when I have the time to check what the problem was but probably the relay as explained by in detail by John.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

lowered her today, can't stop taking pictures


----------



## 3TT3

Um ,yeh good shot of the gap/height etc


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> lowered her today, can't stop taking pictures


Dosed up :lol:


----------



## Boruki

Fitted my spacers, 15 fronts and 20 rears.

Tried to change my transmission mount over (as suggested by my mechanic) but I can only get one of the four main bolts to shift!! Anyone got any suggestions on that? I tried gentle variations on how the jack was supporting the engine in case I was causing stress.

Gonna give it a good clean later.. and some t-cut where my retard cat slid off the bonnet and scratched it.


----------



## sussexbythesea

infidel.uk said:


> Posted a photo of my car for the 1st time since i joined, ive since cleaned it  and lowered the back lol


Looking great 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> Um ,yeh good shot of the gap/height etc


  It was a good shot, and you can guess how low to the ground it is by looking at it hahaha


----------



## John-H

Gonzalo1495 said:


> lowered her today, can't stop taking pictures


Low to the ground?

You couldn't get a cigarette paper under there could you?

Then maybe light the cigarette paper so we could see :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, That's abit better. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:










Hoggy.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Better? :lol:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Better? :lol:


Lets see the engine bay then


----------



## scott18T

Sandy said:


> scott18T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to change the O/S/R caliper, wheel has been binding, unable to wind
> piston back,even with correct tool.
> Hand brake lever points a lttle high, where is the adjuster located?
> 
> 
> 
> Under the handbrake lever so you'll require a deep 10 mm socket and a long extention bar for reach.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sandy,
All adjusted now.


----------



## Sandy

scott18T said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scott18T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to change the O/S/R caliper, wheel has been binding, unable to wind
> piston back,even with correct tool.
> Hand brake lever points a lttle high, where is the adjuster located?
> 
> 
> 
> Under the handbrake lever so you'll require a deep 10 mm socket and a long extention bar for reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sandy,
> All adjusted now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Lets see the engine bay then


I now understand those girls who always get p***** when guys ask to see more and more each time :lol:

New picture yayyy


----------



## infidel.uk

sussexbythesea said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a photo of my car for the 1st time since i joined, ive since cleaned it  and lowered the back lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great 8)
Click to expand...

  ta !


----------



## blues1143

Finished my custom daytime running light controller with sidelight/indicator dimming, option to come on with ignition or car unlock, full rgb support, option to dim on indicator or use as indicator.

Now to find that door unlock 12V...


----------



## biggusguttus

Today I finally got my car back after having 
New piston rings and bearings
Forged & rifled conrods 
Relentless v4 manifold with downpipe and sports cat
Scorpion cat back exhaust
Ko4 stage3 hybrid turbo 
Badger5 v3 tip
Aluminium dump valve 
All fitted

Now the hard bit running in trying not to give in to temptation


----------



## eldiablott

biggusguttus said:


> Today I finally got my car back after having
> New piston rings and bearings
> Forged & rifled conrods
> Relentless v4 manifold with downpipe and sports cat
> Scorpion cat back exhaust
> Ko4 stage3 hybrid turbo
> Badger5 v3 tip
> Aluminium dump valve
> All fitted
> 
> Now the hard bit running in trying not to give in to temptation


I THINK I SEEN THIS ON fb YESTERDAY EVENING. LOOKING GOOD. TRY NOT TO BLOW IT UP HAHA


----------



## DazWaite

biggusguttus said:


> Today I finally got my car back after having
> New piston rings and bearings
> Forged & rifled conrods
> Relentless v4 manifold with downpipe and sports cat
> Scorpion cat back exhaust
> Ko4 stage3 hybrid turbo
> Badger5 v3 tip
> Aluminium dump valve
> All fitted
> 
> Now the hard bit running in trying not to give in to temptation


Hope you have disconnected n75?

What oil/filter change regime you doing?

Did you fit new thrust washers?

Did you have the crank work done with engine in situ?

Any scoring to the journals?

Did you have the clearances checked?

The last thing you want is a spun bearing dude....

Daz


----------



## Delta4

Waiting for parts to arrive, so finished detailing the interior and stuck a PH ( pistonheads smiley ) to a rear quarter window :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Not today but this month.....this happened










So happy with it  got it for a great price from the DLVA, sadly if I wanted J355 TTR then it would have been £1k.....and I'm not made of money lol

J
xx


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Lollypop86 said:


> Not today but this month.....this happened
> 
> 
> 
> So happy with it  got it for a great price from the DLVA, sadly if I wanted J355 TTR then it would have been £1k.....and I'm not made of money lol
> 
> J
> xx


I find it so perplexing you guys pay so much money for custom plates. lol


----------



## infidel.uk

adjusted my front anti roll bar, now is lots better. 

Also got side windows tinted.

Also grabbed this....


----------



## Lollypop86

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not today but this month.....this happened
> 
> 
> 
> So happy with it  got it for a great price from the DLVA, sadly if I wanted J355 TTR then it would have been £1k.....and I'm not made of money lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I find it so perplexing you guys pay so much money for custom plates. lol
Click to expand...

£250 is cheap including VAT lol

J
Xx


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Long post warning :wink:

Finally got this silicone hose in, I've been buying random ones for a couple months now, every single one up til this one has had a very weak construction or not enough outer diameter to keep it's structure while under vacuum. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271851724272?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT
Also comes in a very long length, so I have a ton left over for any uses I may ever need.
Much better than paying $35 for a forge or CM one :roll: 


Also, I got my car back from the shop today. They had the misfortune of having to remove the wheel stud conversion done by the previous owner! To say they were pissed is an understatement lol. 
Anyways, ended up going with 15mm front and 20mm rear. Because I had the stud conversion, I was using red lug nuts which I liked, however I've noticed now I only see two wheel bolt colors silver and black... If anyone knows of any place to get red ones I'd appreciate it!


----------



## KTB

Finally got the cup holder had ordered from breaker in US.

Wrong trim colour but have the original blank to make it right.

Hated not having place for coffee in morning run to work 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Got up at stupid O'Clock this morning to travel over to Quattro-tech, the TTOC club sponsor to have my new Eibach lowering springs fitted! I'm chuffed as hell and also ordered my new splitter 

J
xx


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I fitted this today too. Way better than the black electrical tape I was using lol


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I fitted this today too. Way better than the black electrical tape I was using lol


very nice Gonzy but take those horrendous switch covers off :lol:


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> Got up at stupid O'Clock this morning to travel over to Quattro-tech, the TTOC club sponsor to have my new Eibach lowering springs fitted! I'm chuffed as hell and also ordered my new splitter
> 
> J
> xx


get some pics on jess.

p.s. did you get the splitter from where i advised you too?


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted this today too. Way better than the black electrical tape I was using lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice Gonzy but take those horrendous switch covers off :lol:
Click to expand...

Switch covers?


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted this today too. Way better than the black electrical tape I was using lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice Gonzy but take those horrendous switch covers off :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Switch covers?
Click to expand...

Those horrendous alloy ones on the hazard switch seat heater switch etc [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Those horrendous alloy ones on the hazard switch seat heater switch etc [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Those come stock like that.... :?:
OH WOW! I never noticed the actual covers weren't stock!  The PO must have put them on lmao.


----------



## Boruki

Those are definitely not stock Gonz...


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those horrendous alloy ones on the hazard switch seat heater switch etc [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Those come stock like that.... :?:
Click to expand...

USA stock? not here in the UK as they are ugly additions that can be purchased on ebay [smiley=bomb.gif] honestly look vulgar Gonz no offence buddy but they really do.


----------



## Lollypop86

eldiablott said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got up at stupid O'Clock this morning to travel over to Quattro-tech, the TTOC club sponsor to have my new Eibach lowering springs fitted! I'm chuffed as hell and also ordered my new splitter
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> get some pics on jess.
> 
> p.s. did you get the splitter from where i advised you too?
Click to expand...

No they ordered it 

J
Xx


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those horrendous alloy ones on the hazard switch seat heater switch etc [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Those come stock like that.... :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> USA stock? not here in the UK as they are ugly additions that can be purchased on ebay [smiley=bomb.gif] honestly look vulgar Gonz no offence buddy but they really do.
Click to expand...

Naw, they were on the car when I bought it, I always figured it was stock. I guess I'll look up how to remove them lol!


----------



## hang your idols

Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA stock? not here in the UK as they are ugly additions that can be purchased on ebay [smiley=bomb.gif] honestly look vulgar Gonz no offence buddy but they really do.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, they were on the car when I bought it, I always figured it was stock. I guess I'll look up how to remove them lol!
Click to expand...

[/quote]
Possibly bonded on


----------



## Sandy

hang your idols said:


> Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495

hang your idols said:


> Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:


Lol really?? Do you have links


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Spent 6 hours on the paintwork and grill of my TT giving it its first detail since I bought it.


----------



## blz-8027

Gonzalo1495 said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol really?? Do you have links
Click to expand...

Looks like the TT shop used to sell them

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9230&start=60


----------



## Gonzalo1495

blz-8027 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol really?? Do you have links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the TT shop used to sell them
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9230&start=60
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link. I'll keep them on since they're discontinued now.


----------



## hang your idols

Sandy said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Don`t be said :lol: ;seriously,i like them(i bought the car with them),i think that simple black it`s boring,with that covers looks better.
I know it`s not every body cup of tea,but if we have the same taste,it`s toooooo boring life :lol: 
Shit,it`s the first time when i`m in the Gonzo side :lol:

PS-a picture with my interior


----------



## Sandy

hang your idols said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t remove them,i have them to :lol: and they are quite expansive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don`t be said :lol: ;seriously,i like them(i bought the car with them),i think that simple black it`s boring,with that covers looks better.
> I know it`s not every body cup of tea,but if we have the same taste,it`s toooooo boring life :lol:
> Shit,it`s the first time when i`m in the Gonzo side :lol:
> 
> PS-a picture with my interior
Click to expand...

Lol you also have the outer rings :lol: 
I like your 4 rings and only two covers which isn't over done with all the alloy covers :mrgreen:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I think they do look best on the seat heaters, since the red light shines through the holes on the covers and it looks really cool.


----------



## hang your idols

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I think they do look best on the seat heaters, since the red light shines through the holes on the covers and it looks really cool.


I couldn`t agree more :lol:


----------



## Sandy

hang your idols said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do look best on the seat heaters, since the red light shines through the holes on the covers and it looks really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn`t agree more :lol:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Boruki

Today I went and met NickG who helped (by helped I mean did all the work) swap over my gearbox mount. All horrible noises now gone.. The mount was.. shagged. It made funny squeaky noises and had an awful amount of movement too.


----------



## Sandy

Nice one NickG [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Glad your woes are now sorted Boruki


----------



## NickG

Hey no problems, that's what the forum should be all about! It wasn't too difficult, took under an hour!

Now, must cut the grass before the misses turns up :lol:


----------



## Sandy

NickG said:


> Hey no problems, that's what the forum should be all about! It wasn't too difficult, took under an hour!
> 
> Now, must cut the grass before the misses turns up :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Boruki

NickG said:


> Hey no problems, that's what the forum should be all about! It wasn't too difficult, took under an hour!
> 
> Now, must cut the grass before the misses turns up :lol:


Having the right tools makes life simpler . He got it done so fast I felt a little silly haha

But one more thing off my list to get done.


----------



## infidel.uk

discovered that one of the bolts holding my air-bag on was shagged so i drilled it out and had to wrench the air-bag clean off with my bare hands to swap the wheel over to my new mk 2 one 

All good now


----------



## paulw12

But you seem to have put it on upside down :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

its just how it goes, there is only one place it'll fit, i didnt park straight , lol


----------



## sweatystt

Washed the tt......again and fitted my 5th set of alloys. These ones are to stay!!  Shit camera doin my head in [smiley=bomb.gif] There polished face with graphite inserts (may do black)


----------



## Sandy

sweatystt said:


> Washed the tt......again and fitted my 5th set of alloys. These ones are to stay!!  Shit camera doin my head in [smiley=bomb.gif] There polished face with graphite inserts (may do black)


Have you disgraced the lower votex by painting it mat


----------



## sweatystt

No mate just wrapped it carbon for now till I can get it in the body shop get re-sprayed. It covered in stone chips bugging me. Will prob run it over the winter and sort next spring. It looks shinier in real life.....as does the whole car/wheels. Bloody expensive phone shit camera! :lol:


----------



## Sandy

sweatystt said:


> No mate just wrapped it carbon for now till I can get it in the body shop get re-sprayed. It covered in stone chips bugging me. Will prob run it over the winter and sort next spring. It looks shinier in real life.....as does the whole car/wheels. Bloody expensive phone shit camera! :lol:


I had the hundreds of stone chips on my Votex so know how you feel mate.


----------



## Sandy

Received my 1.5 watts 12 volt solar powered trickle charger.

Oh and had my carpal tunnel stitches removed


----------



## intott

Gave the injectors a clean.



20 mins later and squeaky clean


----------



## Grahamstt

Let the fun begin........

















Bead blaster does a brilliant job removing burnt on oil


----------



## OeTT

Treated the old girl to a new MOT, 60k service with Haldex oil& filter change, brake fluid change and power steering fluid change.
Sailed through MOT


----------



## Dufussman

Pray for blue sky so I can take the motorcycle to work and continue to gaze at this TT like its a rare museum exhibit


----------



## tt180mk1quattro

received some new toys


----------



## Hughesy83

Haldex oil and filter. Filter was metal so guessing that's an original :evil: 
Engine oil and filter.
Replaced the bowsen cable end I snapped on my gear linkage last night [smiley=bomb.gif] working great now  
Replaced the dipstick and dipstick tube as there were bits missing, presumably swimming in my sump.

Bought a few beers for the rugby 8)


----------



## blz-8027

Winter wheels/tyres on

Before 17" comps










After 16" standards


----------



## biggusguttus

Today I got to a third way through my running in period


----------



## mcljot

Did the twin brake light mod. So easy and such a difference (done on the left, standard on the right for comparison)


----------



## 3TT3

Ive only done one side as well, but its tinting


----------



## Hughesy83

Fixed my after-run pump. I tested the pump first with direct power and it worked ok, so the prob was the pump not getting power. 
Chased the cables back and found a break in the wire (where the cables for the pump separate from the loom into the headlight). Re-joined, plugged in,still didn't work which was frustrating as i had continuity between the repaired joint and the connector terminal :x but then luckily noticed that one of the pins on the motor was more recessed than the other! So it wasnt making contact with the connector. Pulled it out with a pliers, reattached, and shes humming away 

Also replaced headlight switch, as my old switch would show the fog light icon lit constantly, regardless of switch position - and also turned on the fog lights whenever sidelights or headlights were on even when the switch was fully depressed. The switch was duff.

Noticed my drivers door microswitch has gone. Job added to the list....


----------



## sweatystt

Hughesy83 said:


> Fixed my after-run pump. I tested the pump first with direct power and it worked ok, so the prob was the pump not getting power.
> Chased the cables back and found a break in the wire (where the cables for the pump separate from the loom into the headlight). Re-joined, plugged in,still didn't work which was frustrating as i had continuity between the repaired joint and the connector terminal :x but then luckily noticed that one of the pins on the motor was more recessed than the other! So it wasnt making contact with the connector. Pulled it out with a pliers, reattached, and shes humming away
> 
> Also replaced headlight switch, as my old switch would show the fog light icon lit constantly, regardless of switch position - and also turned on the fog lights whenever sidelights or headlights were on even when the switch was fully depressed. The switch was duff.
> 
> Noticed my drivers door microswitch has gone. Job added to the list....


Has your microswitch gone? Have you tried a window reset?


----------



## 3TT3

Grahamstt said:


> Let the fun begin........
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Bead blaster does a brilliant job removing burnt on oil


Nice lookin build up from base job! x honing bores etc an cleaner than an infant after johnson baby wipes


----------



## Hughesy83

sweatystt said:


> Hughesy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed my after-run pump. I tested the pump first with direct power and it worked ok, so the prob was the pump not getting power.
> Chased the cables back and found a break in the wire (where the cables for the pump separate from the loom into the headlight). Re-joined, plugged in,still didn't work which was frustrating as i had continuity between the repaired joint and the connector terminal :x but then luckily noticed that one of the pins on the motor was more recessed than the other! So it wasnt making contact with the connector. Pulled it out with a pliers, reattached, and shes humming away
> 
> Also replaced headlight switch, as my old switch would show the fog light icon lit constantly, regardless of switch position - and also turned on the fog lights whenever sidelights or headlights were on even when the switch was fully depressed. The switch was duff.
> 
> Noticed my drivers door microswitch has gone. Job added to the list....
> 
> 
> 
> Has your microswitch gone? Have you tried a window reset?
Click to expand...

I think it's gone yeh. I performed the reset after I noticed the one-touch window feature didn't work. I'd disconnected the batt when changing the light switch. Anyway, the reset fixed the one touch but then I noticed the drivers window no longer dropped on opening the door. Seems a bit of a coincidence but I've tried the reset a couple of times.

Also noticed the door open and interior light no longer worked with the door open. If I fiddle with the latch mech I can trigger the micro switch and the window drops half inch/interior light comes on etc so I'm fairly sure it must be the switch. Crazy coincidence tho. Guess the TT wasn't happy with me fixing two things and I had to give something back....


----------



## paulw12

These mirco switches were posted by another member, can't remember who
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2PCS-Lef ... 1&cv=15095


----------



## Hughesy83

paulw12 said:


> These mirco switches were posted by another member, can't remember who
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2PCS-Lef ... 1&cv=15095


They look like the ones! Cheers


----------



## Ayaz

... just had my TT MOT'd. Surprisingly all it needed was a couple of RARB bushes!
Happy days


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Ayaz said:


> ... just had my TT MOT'd. Surprisingly all it needed was a couple of RARB bushes!
> Happy days


Sadly these are no longer available, but to give you an idea, there are TONS of these on Amazon, I payed $10 for these SHIPPED and put them in when I did my R32 RARB, you don't need $40 powerflex ones, have a look around amazon and ebay for this style.
Edit: I'm stupid and never gave you the link lmao
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VHV ... ge_o00_s00


----------



## paulw12

Hey Gonzo, been looking on mini2.com, did you ever take that mini head off & get that spark plug out?


----------



## Gonzalo1495

paulw12 said:


> Hey Gonzo, been looking on mini2.com, did you ever take that mini head off & get that spark plug out?


LOL! I can't believe you're on that. Do you own a mini too?

Actually, we fought it harder with the drill, those damn mini plugs are a pita, and the screw extractor went in and did it's job!

It was easy once I removed the valve cover for shorter distance to the plug for better access.

I hate those cars with a passion now lol.


----------



## coggers225

Today I.... Fitted TFSI coilpacks and tried to figure out where to re-locate the N249 and vacuum reservoir to.

Coilpacks made no difference whatsoever but they look nice and they're cheap!


----------



## paulw12

Gonzalo1495 said:


> paulw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gonzo, been looking on mini2.com, did you ever take that mini head off & get that spark plug out?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I can't believe you're on that. Do you own a mini too?
> 
> Actually, we fought it harder with the drill, those damn mini plugs are a pita, and the screw extractor went in and did it's job!
> 
> It was easy once I removed the valve cover for shorter distance to the plug for better access.
> 
> I hate those cars with a passion now lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah me daughters just got a MCS 55plate with harmon kardon, was looking to fit new headunit, but seems there is only one place that has made the HK enabler to talk to the HK amp...
They are strange cars to work on, i'll take extra care when changing her plugs


----------



## Franuko

Yy

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

Took the car in for it's MOT now that i've finished replacing bits, and passed with no issues 8), just gotta bed the brakes now :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Busy day yesterday




After installing the phenolic spacer and new breather hose, I gotta say I don't seem to really feel much of a difference on the manifold post install. If anything it's a subtle decrease in temperature after a hard run, I can maybe keep my hand on it for 3 seconds longer than normal that's about it.
Edit: Just took it out for a few hard pulls, came back and the manifold was significantly cooler than the head, so in reality there's only so much heat the phenolic spacer can combat. I'm sure IAT's across the board will still be less throughout though, so that's a plus.

Lastly, I noticed a loss in vacuum post install, according to my boost gauge. Is it possible that the phenolic spacer would cause this effect? Or did I probably just cause a boost leak. I have no real way to do a boost leak test since I don't have a capable compressor.


----------



## Delta4

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Busy day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing the phenolic spacer and new breather hose, I gotta say I don't seem to really feel much of a difference on the manifold post install. If anything it's a subtle decrease in temperature after a hard run, I can maybe keep my hand on it for 3 seconds longer than normal that's about it.
> Edit: Just took it out for a few hard pulls, came back and the manifold was significantly cooler than the head, so in reality there's only so much heat the phenolic spacer can combat. I'm sure IAT's across the board will still be less throughout though, so that's a plus.
> 
> Lastly, I noticed a loss in vacuum post install, according to my boost gauge. Is it possible that the phenolic spacer would cause this effect? Or did I probably just cause a boost leak. I have no real way to do a boost leak test since I don't have a capable compressor.


You may have disturbed the pipes for the boost gauge + a hose clamp at the fpr instead of a cable tie would be better ( just saying )


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Busy day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing the phenolic spacer and new breather hose, I gotta say I don't seem to really feel much of a difference on the manifold post install. If anything it's a subtle decrease in temperature after a hard run, I can maybe keep my hand on it for 3 seconds longer than normal that's about it.
> Edit: Just took it out for a few hard pulls, came back and the manifold was significantly cooler than the head, so in reality there's only so much heat the phenolic spacer can combat. I'm sure IAT's across the board will still be less throughout though, so that's a plus.
> 
> Lastly, I noticed a loss in vacuum post install, according to my boost gauge. Is it possible that the phenolic spacer would cause this effect? Or did I probably just cause a boost leak. I have no real way to do a boost leak test since I don't have a capable compressor.


Can't understand why you didn't replace those ancient hoses under the IM as you removed it :? with some new silicon ones Gonzy.
You do also know there are two one way valves under there that could probably do with replacing as they've been there sinse birth of the car lol

I did all mine whilst doing the cam kit, water pump, alternator regulater and what's ever loss in boost I had disappeared 

btw that pipe in front of the dipstick looks dodgy just saying :wink:


----------



## Delta4

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing the phenolic spacer and new breather hose, I gotta say I don't seem to really feel much of a difference on the manifold post install. If anything it's a subtle decrease in temperature after a hard run, I can maybe keep my hand on it for 3 seconds longer than normal that's about it.
> Edit: Just took it out for a few hard pulls, came back and the manifold was significantly cooler than the head, so in reality there's only so much heat the phenolic spacer can combat. I'm sure IAT's across the board will still be less throughout though, so that's a plus.
> 
> Lastly, I noticed a loss in vacuum post install, according to my boost gauge. Is it possible that the phenolic spacer would cause this effect? Or did I probably just cause a boost leak. I have no real way to do a boost leak test since I don't have a capable compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't understand why you didn't replace those ancient hoses under the IM as you removed it :? with some new silicon ones Gonzy.
> You do also know there are two one way valves under there that could probably do with replacing as they've been there sinse birth of the car lol
> 
> I did all mine whilst doing the cam kit, water pump, alternator regulater and what's ever loss in boost I had disappeared
> 
> btw that pipe in front of the dipstick looks dodgy just saying :wink:
Click to expand...

That pipe looks a dodgy as the tt you sold ( jo king )


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing the phenolic spacer and new breather hose, I gotta say I don't seem to really feel much of a difference on the manifold post install. If anything it's a subtle decrease in temperature after a hard run, I can maybe keep my hand on it for 3 seconds longer than normal that's about it.
> Edit: Just took it out for a few hard pulls, came back and the manifold was significantly cooler than the head, so in reality there's only so much heat the phenolic spacer can combat. I'm sure IAT's across the board will still be less throughout though, so that's a plus.
> 
> Lastly, I noticed a loss in vacuum post install, according to my boost gauge. Is it possible that the phenolic spacer would cause this effect? Or did I probably just cause a boost leak. I have no real way to do a boost leak test since I don't have a capable compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't understand why you didn't replace those ancient hoses under the IM as you removed it :? with some new silicon ones Gonzy.
> You do also know there are two one way valves under there that could probably do with replacing as they've been there sinse birth of the car lol
> 
> I did all mine whilst doing the cam kit, water pump, alternator regulater and what's ever loss in boost I had disappeared
> 
> btw that pipe in front of the dipstick looks dodgy just saying :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice guys,
that dodgy pipe in front of the dipstick actually connects under the IM, and it was still fine as far as I could tell.

I'm not really sure what sizes they all were pre-install so I never ordered them. You're probably right though. If it persists I may get some new ones and use hose clamps. :-|


----------



## Sandy

I bought these when I decided they all needed replacing as they are as good as 

Silicone hoses

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=16

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=27

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=54

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=570


----------



## coggers225

Made my engine bay look a little nicer by fitting a stainless bolt kit.


----------



## Jez xbx

Bought some radio keys from halfords to remove the radio.
Followed lots of good advice here and on Waks site
Stopped the ESP button vanishing into the dash every time it's pressed!


----------



## Sandy

Jez xbx said:


> Bought some radio keys from halfords to remove the radio.
> Followed lots of good advice here and on Waks site
> Stopped the ESP button vanishing into the dash every time it's pressed!


Stupidly audi designed a dodgy clip mechanism that you have to clip in blind folded :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> I bought these when I decided they all needed replacing as they are as good as
> 
> Silicone hoses
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=16
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=27
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=54
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=570


I think i'm going to have to pick some up, my car went from -9psi idle to -6.... :?


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these when I decided they all needed replacing as they are as good as
> 
> Silicone hoses
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=16
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=27
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=54
> 
> http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=570
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to have to pick some up, my car went from -9psi idle to -6.... :?
Click to expand...

That's a bumper dude


----------



## Sandy

I'd also replace that valve and the other plastic one which is two pipe into one.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I've got all of those on order right now! Thanks Sandy :wink:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I've got all of those on order right now! Thanks Sandy :wink:


Not a problem glad to help.

Shame my blasted golf has a shitty engine bay and can't do f all to make it look presentable [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## volks_womble

Today I managed to replace the thermostat and temp sender thanks to the how-to on here, but failed in changing a sidelight bulb...


----------



## Sandy

volks_womble said:


> Today I managed to replace the thermostat and temp sender thanks to the how-to on here, but failed in changing a sidelight bulb...


Well done 

The side light bulb and high beam are retained with a stupid metal clip that pops out the actual holes if your not careful and your buggered if that happens as it's not hard to pop out either although if your careful it's quite easy to do.


----------



## volks_womble

Yep, the metal clip has vanished... Courtesy of a PO...

To add insult to injury last night, the indicators stopped flashing on the way back from my workshop. Today therefore I had the radio out and had a good look inside the hazard switch. Sadly I seem to have the closed frame relay, as mentioned in the how-to, but after a light tap it is now working well enough for me to get to work tomorrow...

Spent the afternoon failing to fix the wife's Land Rover... I suppose I an consistent at least! :?

Mark


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Had some free time today! I took a look under the IM and in fact it seems I've had the dread suction pump failure.

Borrowing this picture from a very helpful thread, this is what happened, basically it split open









I kinda just have it pushed in tight for now, hopefully my new pump arrives on time this upcoming week and I can replace all that crap under there and be done with it. :evil:


----------



## 3TT3

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Had some free time today! I took a look under the IM and in fact it seems I've had the dread suction pump failure.
> 
> Borrowing this picture from a very helpful thread, this is what happened, basically it split open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda just have it pushed in tight for now, hopefully my new pump arrives on time this upcoming week and I can replace all that crap under there and be done with it. :evil:


Bah..you guys! now Ill be wondering about nasty lil gremlins pulling at my under manifold hoses and finding weak spots.

That clear plastic hose Gonz,is that for a gauge? I dont see it lasting too long with the temps.

The manifold gasket,some kind of temp insulation(I gathered that :lol: ) How was the condition of the old one just for interest


----------



## Sandy

volks_womble said:


> Yep, the metal clip has vanished... Courtesy of a PO...
> 
> To add insult to injury last night, the indicators stopped flashing on the way back from my workshop. Today therefore I had the radio out and had a good look inside the hazard switch. Sadly I seem to have the closed frame relay, as mentioned in the how-to, but after a light tap it is now working well enough for me to get to work tomorrow...
> 
> Spent the afternoon failing to fix the wife's Land Rover... I suppose I an consistent at least! :?
> 
> Mark


Damn clip :lol: it's one of those pain in the rear clips that don't wanna sit in place once it's clipped off.
I have one of those spare hazard switches some where.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had some free time today! I took a look under the IM and in fact it seems I've had the dread suction pump failure.
> 
> Borrowing this picture from a very helpful thread, this is what happened, basically it split open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda just have it pushed in tight for now, hopefully my new pump arrives on time this upcoming week and I can replace all that crap under there and be done with it. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah..you guys! now Ill be wondering about nasty lil gremlins pulling at my under manifold hoses and finding weak spots.
> 
> That clear plastic hose Gonz,is that for a gauge? I dont see it lasting too long with the temps.
> 
> The manifold gasket,some kind of temp insulation(I gathered that :lol: ) How was the condition of the old one just for interest
Click to expand...

lmao. It's a boost gauge hose! It's actually one of the most resistant hoses in my engine bay right now, it's VERY tough plastic and I've had it on for probably almost a year now and it's still good 

The condition of the old one? The old gasket just looked well, like an old gasket. It wasn't extremely worn or anything. I still used new ones just cause it's good practice.


----------



## rcarlile23

Well finally got my fifth wheel delivered so need to see if it'll fit and make drawings for a boot build.

Meant to be getting my tyre put on tomorrow before work.


----------



## Delta4

rcarlile23 said:


> Well finally got my fifth wheel delivered so need to see if it'll fit and make drawings for a boot build.
> 
> Meant to be getting my tyre put on tomorrow before work.


plac
The wheels are nice very nice indeed, but i am wondering why you have your number in a position that blocks airflow :?:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Delta4 said:


> The wheels are nice very nice indeed, but i am wondering why you have your number in a position that blocks airflow :?:


Downforce ofc :lol:


----------



## biggusguttus

Today I hit 700 miles of my running in period. Not long now more people will be seeing this view


----------



## Gonzalo1495

New fuel filter in today, just for a healthy update as I tackle all maintenance this upcoming month before big plans for the car come into fruition. 

It appears this was replaced by the P.O. as well considering it's a Mann filter and not OEM. Car has 115k miles though so not sure why it was done before this, these are supposed to last the life of the car supposedly.

New OEM one in.

I reworked the whole PCV system. At first it was a split vacuum pump that caused me to go in there, and this led to a split T joint which was corroded. 





I was finally able to put in my project intake! Here's a side by side of the old giant 4" filter I was running and now this hybrid mushroom - V-stack system



As you guys can see, I only used the first two layers of foam instead of all three. Better flow and more room to comfortably and securely fit the V-stack.

Pieced together nicely imo and completely stealth :thumbup:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Oh, I also fitted a new pre cat 02 sensor recently. Used the universal Bosch 15733 versus a $150 oem one for the AMU engine. Works great :roll:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> New fuel filter in today, just for a healthy update as I tackle all maintenance this upcoming month before big plans for the car come into fruition.
> 
> It appears this was replaced by the P.O. as well considering it's a Mann filter and not OEM. Car has 115k miles though so not sure why it was done before this, these are supposed to last the life of the car supposedly.
> 
> New OEM one in.
> 
> I reworked the whole PCV system. At first it was a split vacuum pump that caused me to go in there, and this led to a split T joint which was corroded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was finally able to put in my project intake! Here's a side by side of the old giant 4" filter I was running and now this hybrid mushroom - V-stack system
> 
> 
> 
> As you guys can see, I only used the first two layers of foam instead of all three. Better flow and more room to comfortably and securely fit the V-stack.
> 
> Pieced together nicely imo and completely stealth :thumbup:


 Glad you replaced all those pipes ans valves as they won't need replacing ever again


----------



## Sandy

My Neuspeed P-flow air filter pipe that I got for a bargain in pristine condition :mrgreen:


----------



## Boruki

My mushroom filter keeps knocking against stuff in my engine bay (including the bonnet) because of its size! Please let me know if you have similar issues and solutions.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Thanks Sandy! 



Boruki said:


> My mushroom filter keeps knocking against stuff in my engine bay (including the bonnet) because of its size! Please let me know if you have similar issues and solutions.


Interesting. Did you discover this from visual damage on the filter or could you hear it? 
Mine slightly bends down because of the weight, I'm going to further trim my TIP and see if this alleviates any movement, but as far as I can tell it's not moving much.


----------



## Sandy

Gonz, I did forget to mention that you should do something about that horrid looking charge pipe and inlet manifold [smiley=bigcry.gif] just saying :mrgreen:


----------



## 3TT3

How often will the sponge have to be replaced/cleaned? just to maintain suck thruflow of a cotton/paper one?


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> Gonz, I did forget to mention that you should do something about that horrid looking charge pipe and inlet manifold [smiley=bigcry.gif] just saying :mrgreen:


It's not a show car Sandy. I don't even have all the screws to hold in the covers and such lmao :roll: 


3TT3 said:


> How often will the sponge have to be replaced/cleaned? just to maintain suck thruflow of a cotton/paper one?


The general consensus is to replace these over cleaning. However these new "reloaded" filters seem to respond better to cleaning, some people on sites for evos and subaru's claiming they get around 30 washes before the foam starts to "break" apart.
Time will tell though.


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz, I did forget to mention that you should do something about that horrid looking charge pipe and inlet manifold [smiley=bigcry.gif] just saying :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It's not a show car Sandy. I don't even have all the screws to hold in the covers and such lmao :roll:

Never mind lol just thought it would look a little nicer as you've got a nice filter and silicon 

:roll:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I didn't mean :roll: in a bad way, just that it's not something I care about, which you can tell by my lacking amounts of screws and such lol.

Maybe when I'm finally done with the car, I'll consider sprucing it up and such. Right now I've got bigger fish to fry though. :wink:


----------



## Delta4

Thermostat changed, temp now reading as it should 8)


----------



## Boruki

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Thanks Sandy!
> 
> 
> 
> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mushroom filter keeps knocking against stuff in my engine bay (including the bonnet) because of its size! Please let me know if you have similar issues and solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Did you discover this from visual damage on the filter or could you hear it?
> Mine slightly bends down because of the weight, I'm going to further trim my TIP and see if this alleviates any movement, but as far as I can tell it's not moving much.
Click to expand...

I could hear it knocking against my bonnet / trunking in the bay. When I looked I could see marks on both areas. Maybe I should have invested in a Forge TIP rather than CMS. I don't have much clearance around it to be honest, I've used cable ties to try and find where it can be held and not knock.


----------



## ryanmtt

Not today but a few days ago I bought some new additions

Private number plate 
Led footwell lights 
Windbreaker 4 rings sticker

Oh and a blackvue dash cam last month 8)


----------



## DC240S

Carried out the twin brake light mod:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Boruki said:


> I could hear it knocking against my bonnet / trunking in the bay. When I looked I could see marks on both areas. Maybe I should have invested in a Forge TIP rather than CMS. I don't have much clearance around it to be honest, I've used cable ties to try and find where it can be held and not knock.


You should consider trimming your TIP back several inches or so. That extra length coupled with the weight of the filter and MAF housing cause it to droop around and flail everywhere. I drove the car briefly with the new hybrid filter I made and I could hear no knocking.


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I didn't mean :roll: in a bad way, just that it's not something I care about, which you can tell by my lacking amounts of screws and such lol.
> 
> Maybe when I'm finally done with the car, I'll consider sprucing it up and such. Right now I've got bigger fish to fry though. :wink:


No worries mate, I know power is more your game :mrgreen: 
Most cars I've seen in the UK look like crap but do have some crazy power. :wink:

That spacer caters for a meth set up doesn't it?.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Sandy said:


> That spacer caters for a meth set up doesn't it?.


 :twisted:


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That spacer caters for a meth set up doesn't it?.
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:
Click to expand...

owww 

Aren't those spacers meant to keep IM temps down a little?.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the left front ABS sensor. I've had a light on for a week or two, code scan said it was this sensor. Took a bit of effort to get it out, but then it has been there for more than 15 years. Caliper off, disc off, chisel and hammer, soon exposed what appears to be several miles of copper wire and bits of plastic. New one was £4.35 off eBay, fitted with a bit of copper grease around it in case it has to come out again soon.


----------



## Cloud

Fit my new pressed plates - I love them! 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Fixed a leak, this Y pipe was split open.


Fixed it with a y connector.

Also, instead of paying $40 for a hose, I bought some 1" heater hose off ebay for $6, super thick and it's working great


The two extra hose clamps will be on there until the hose has become accustomed to that position.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Collected the TT with a new MOT, no advisories (always welcome :!: )

and no codes lurking in the background


----------



## peter139

Yesterday i added Rain-x on my windscreen. Nice product, and i recommended this to everyone.
So much more sight on rainy days and above 40 mph you don't need to use the wipers anymore.


----------



## phoenixboy

Had some paintwork done by up 2 scratch in Exeter.
Have to say they did a nice job at a reasonable price.
Will cast a more critical eye over it when I clean her at the weekend.


----------



## Boruki

Today I spent an age removing my bumper so I could play around with my headlights.

I fitted a full set (three) of angel eyes on each side and some clear lenses. The angel eyes aren't wired in to the power yet as I'm waiting on some pieces (have been tested for a while prior to fitting). The clear lenses are less orange than I was expecting (using Wak/Was' folded orange piece) but still orange enough.

I have one spare pair of clear lenses marked one (and one set marked out for NickG). To answer the question in another thread lately - the lens length is just shy of the A3 sheet. And you can fit three pairs on one sheet, enough room for a single lens if you make a mistake. Pictures to follow.. although my headlights need a major polish up still!


----------



## hang your idols

I`ve bought this big toy good for 400hp


----------



## Sandy

Received my £1 led's x 4 from Romania with free delivery and packed in a 10x4inch card board box which I thought was crazy as the whole lot cost a quid


----------



## cherie

Minor service at APS today. Couldn't get to the bottom of her suspension noises though unfortunately.


----------



## hang your idols

Custom 6 puk clutch with reinforced pressure plate good to hold 500nm torque


----------



## newrayTT

Today I fitted a V6 valance to compliment the Spoiler Extension I fitted last week and wrapped her up in the winter blanket for the first time this year.


----------



## KTB

Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx

came up with a cheap fix for my broken number plate light

Number plate lights have gone brown and sausage fingers breaks one of the tabs off getting the unit out.
So I thought bollox, held the clip in place and and filled the gap behind with silicon.

Not a great pic but hopefully you can see what I mean

ps they are not a before and after just to avoid confusion!


----------



## KTB

Returned to car after work to find some twat had snapped aerial off. Can't unscrew what's left of it either. Popped down to auto audio place and got new aerial fitted between housing above passenger side roof and soft top which works fine. Now to try and remove or replace old aerial stubb  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fatal8446

Posted a Photo


----------



## mikeylove222

Changed the petrol cap bolts. Looking for gold engine bay bolts now... Help!!!


----------



## Gonzalo1495

mikeylove222 said:


> Changed the petrol cap bolts. Looking for gold engine bay bolts now... Help!!!


Cool


----------



## eldiablott

mikeylove222 said:



> Changed the petrol cap bolts. Looking for gold engine bay bolts now... Help!!!


give paul a shout at cookbotautomotive


----------



## Jez xbx

bought one of the Halfords tool kits on offer,
As posted by Grae yesterday, (ta very muchly!)
impressed by the weight of it!
Just got to figure out what it all does


----------



## Winter20vt

mikeylove222 said:


> Changed the petrol cap bolts. Looking for gold engine bay bolts now... Help!!!


I have been looking to do this, looks awesome bud!


----------



## biggusguttus

Today had a dw65 fuel pump fitted


----------



## watersbluebird

Finished the other door, after starting off yesterday. I have wired an LED strip into the bottom of the door cards (puddle lights) that comes on when the car is unlocked or the door is opened/key removed. Also wired in individual LEDs on the door puller, handle recess and 4 along the bottom of the door card (facing in); these come on with the side/head lights, together with the footwells that I wired in last week. Nightmare job to get all the drilling and soldering done. However, I feel Christmassy inside the car, now. :?

Tip: pull a telephone cable through the door rubber thingy (by the hinges) and into the car and then you have all the cables you can need for any future wiring jobs. :roll: Kills the hands/fingers, this job. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## watersbluebird




----------



## mikeylove222

eldiablott said:


> mikeylove222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the petrol cap bolts. Looking for gold engine bay bolts now... Help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> give paul a shout at cookbotautomotive
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thanks for that!


----------



## StratMan

...picked up my new TT.
Ok, it's not new but it's all mine.


----------



## Garth

That looks lovely. One of the best colours and nice original wheels too

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## [email protected]

Did a 6 hour round trip to pick up my new (er.. 10 year old new) very special V6.
It is in immaculate condition, the choice of upgrades and how it drove like a new car were too much to resist after a test drive.
Only problem is what to do next.. I feel some double din android action coming up..

The signature and avatar might give a hint to some as to what car it is and who put it together....


----------



## KTB

Very nice indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTB

Changed thermostat and sitting nice on 90 on dash and on code 49. Warmth in car is great and might dry out the soaking floor with any luck!

Took opportunity to change pulley on alternator as had to remove it for ease of access to thermostat. Was only spinning one way and should be free and thought might snap the belt at some point in future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk

Picked up some spare parts to get powder coated so I can swap them over one day


----------



## Jez xbx

Fitted my new symmetry rear light, blew two rear lights :-( oops
Then followed the excellent how to on here for cleaning a soft top.
Finally cleaned the inside of the fuel filler flap which was green 
And unblocked the drain tube from the filler flap!


----------



## Mondo

...logged in again for the 1st time in months. A break is good for the soul.


----------



## Nilesong

Mondo said:


> ...logged in again for the 1st time in months. A break is good for the soul.


Oh bum.

:-*


----------



## Mondo

Missed you too, sweetheart. :-*


----------



## Nilesong

Mondo said:


> Missed you too, sweetheart. :-*


Always nice to hear from you big guy! 
I pop in now and again just because.
Keep well old chum.

Sorry.. back on topic.... Ahem

Today I have done bugger all to the car.

:wink:


----------



## Spliffy

well yesterday,new MOT with no advisories


----------



## cherie

Spliffy said:


> well yesterday,new MOT with no advisories


That's always a good feeling.


----------



## Spliffy

cherie said:


> Spliffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well yesterday,new MOT with no advisories
> 
> 
> 
> That's always a good feeling.
Click to expand...


----------



## warrenstuart

Today i went and picked up these... genuine Audi


----------



## watersbluebird

Been spraying the valance for a few days. Fitted it in the dark before work this morning. Will tie me over until I buy the QS one.


----------



## watersbluebird

Put the spare LED in the exterior mirror. Will need to buy some more now, obviously.


----------



## paul_cymru

Replaced the G28 Speed/RPM sensor. I can't say I enjoyed the experience, but I saved a load of money (bought a Bosch G28 from ECP for around £50). Invaluable information on this forum allowed me to diagnose why the car stopped in rush hour traffic, refused to restart and then did restart 30 minutes later (once the original G28 cooled down). Intermittent fault logged and display via VCDS lite, but no dash warning lights!

Thanks for your posts


----------



## ryanmtt

My front suspension has started to knock on my coupe ggggrrrrrr, not quite sure what it is as its dark now I'm hoping it's something simple like a drop link, arb bush or dog bone mount...... It only knocks when the steering goes from left to right


----------



## mikeylove222

Changed the engine bolts. Thanks to brendan!


----------



## kclee1st

ryanmtt said:


> My front suspension has started to knock on my coupe ggggrrrrrr, not quite sure what it is as its dark now I'm hoping it's something simple like a drop link, arb bush or dog bone mount...... It only knocks when the steering goes from left to right


Could be a broken spring.


----------



## Jez xbx

technically yesterday but who cares!
having been shamed by the other three TT's that turned up at the inaugural Bristol meet
spent 3 hours cleaning up my car and engine bay!
plenty more to do lol but it's a start


----------



## newrayTT

Well done Jez a little bit at a time and you'll get there, look forward to seeing it next time


----------



## Samoa

Had a Quad fitted - new Scorpion design & first on the planet - looks awesome with the TTS valance in gloss black... pictures to follow

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3

Spliffy said:


> well yesterday,new MOT with no advisories


Same . actually the nct here and they do measure wheel alignment /slip

front outside of limits +14/-14 (m/km) fail
rear outside of limits +18/-18 (m/km) fail

2 Mar 2014(before I got it)
front +13.1 m/km
rear -18.0 m/km

6 Jan 2015 (my first nct with it)
front -1.0 m/km
rear -18.0 m/km

14 Dec 2015
front -1.0 m/km
rear - 8.0 m/km

So I must be doing something right :lol:



warrenstuart said:


> Today i went and picked up these... genuine Audi


Hey grats!


----------



## richardkhill

Finally got round to dealing with the blocked N/S drainage pipe today. Got the rear arch liner off and pumped lots of water up the pipe using a large syringe & silicon hose. Then repeated the process from the top. It was very satisfying to see lots of muck getting flushed out. Hopefully i can say goodbye to steamy windows now! 8)


----------



## fatal8446

Ordered a scorpion cat back exhaust....... should be here tuesday. yay


----------



## L0wer

So far I've snapped 2 bolts on the dogbone whacked me pinky too. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But mount is off and ECS bush fitting


----------



## scott18T

This morning I have replaced the pre cat lambda sensor (bank 1).
Not a bad job to do, done within an hour.
Getting a 22mm lambda removal socket was money well spent,
as there is not alot of room.


----------



## Sandy

Decided to add this to my collection of tools


----------



## fatal8446

Jez xbx said:


> technically yesterday but who cares!
> having been shamed by the other three TT's that turned up at the inaugural Bristol meet
> spent 3 hours cleaning up my car and engine bay!
> plenty more to do lol but it's a start


sorry I missed this mate, didn't see the PM until after the fact. Week nights would be better for me as i work near filton but live down near taunton, so its a 100 mile round trip of a weekend........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## firediamonduk

Had a play with the SuperPhoto app...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggusguttus

Sandy said:


> Decided to add this to my collection of tools


Had one of them for, must over ten years must of used it once


----------



## warrenstuart

Replaced the alarm siren with the newer style 8L0951605A that i got off ebay for £22... all working again now 

Warren.


----------



## Back 2 TT

Installed the Xcarlink into my roadster. Fiddly bloody job that's for sure. Sound quality through the Bose system is fantastic. Also wiped the coke (or fanta) spilled all over the stereo and inside the hole the stereo sits in. It was sticky everywhere! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## miTTzee

Today I made a right plonker of myself. :? Went to the garage to
put air in the tyre, on the way back had a yellow warning light
come up on the dash screen. Being a new owner did not have 
clue what it was. Panic!Panic! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Turns out that it was a sign to
tell me I was running out of fuel.  [smiley=dunce2.gif] My thanks to those of you 
that enlightened me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Trust I will not be doing that again. :mrgreen:

:lol: miTTzee


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Happy Holidays, fresh clean:


I also did a few things this week that I thought I'd share:
First, I discovered the stock handbrake is adjustable?

I cranked this tighter by a small amount and it's a noticeable increase.

Also installed this LED ring



Gotta say, it looks MAAAAD. It's incredibly bright during the day time too which here in Florida is impressive.

I got rid of my AWD toggle swith


I found myself just leaving it on at all times anyways. The predicted aggressiveness of the powertrak insert just proved to not be as bad as I imagined or I got used to it fast (subconsciously)? Either way the AWD on my car has been phenomenal since installing the insert some months ago. Fantastic mod

I've also finalized my wheel choice for this car, they are going to be Rota Grid's in 17x9 all around. I've only found this TT ever posted with the hyper black color and I think it's by far the best color for silver TT's. Very excited to pick these up this upcoming year


----------



## infidel.uk

that red ring on the gear stick housing looks like its outside diameter is too small ?


----------



## sweatystt

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Happy Holidays, fresh clean:
> 
> 
> I also did a few things this week that I thought I'd share:
> First, I discovered the stock handbrake is adjustable?
> 
> I cranked this tighter by a small amount and it's a noticeable increase.
> 
> Also installed this LED ring
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, it looks MAAAAD. It's incredibly bright during the day time too which here in Florida is impressive.
> 
> I got rid of my AWD toggle swith
> 
> 
> I found myself just leaving it on at all times anyways. The predicted aggressiveness of the powertrak insert just proved to not be as bad as I imagined or I got used to it fast (subconsciously)? Either way the AWD on my car has been phenomenal since installing the insert some months ago. Fantastic mod
> 
> I've also finalized my wheel choice for this car, they are going to be Rota Grid's in 17x9 all around. I've only found this TT ever posted with the hyper black color and I think it's by far the best color for silver TT's. Very excited to pick these up this upcoming year


Don't bother Gonz....prefer the wheels you've got now :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

infidel.uk said:


> that red ring on the gear stick housing looks like its outside diameter is too small ?


It's the exact size of the plastic gear surround hub, sadly not the aluminum plate that sits above it. Not that huge of a deal tho honestly.

@Sweaty
I'm actually looking to upgrade because 1 these wheels aren't my cup of tea (chrome and all) since they came with the car, 2 I like to personalize my car and again I had no say in the wheels since they came with the car, and 3 because they're 18 and I want to downsize to 17's because high performance/dot R compounds are much much cheaper in 17 than 18!


----------



## sweatystt

Gonzalo1495 said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> that red ring on the gear stick housing looks like its outside diameter is too small ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the exact size of the plastic gear surround hub, sadly not the aluminum plate that sits above it. Not that huge of a deal tho honestly.
> 
> @Sweaty
> I'm actually looking to upgrade because 1 these wheels aren't my cup of tea (chrome and all) since they came with the car, 2 I like to personalize my car and again I had no say in the wheels since they came with the car, and 3 because they're 18 and I want to downsize to 17's because high performance/dot R compounds are much much cheaper in 17 than 18!
Click to expand...

I get ya mate. A bit ott i suppose chrome and not tt at all. Cars looking good buddy  :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

sweatystt said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> that red ring on the gear stick housing looks like its outside diameter is too small ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the exact size of the plastic gear surround hub, sadly not the aluminum plate that sits above it. Not that huge of a deal tho honestly.
> 
> @Sweaty
> I'm actually looking to upgrade because 1 these wheels aren't my cup of tea (chrome and all) since they came with the car, 2 I like to personalize my car and again I had no say in the wheels since they came with the car, and 3 because they're 18 and I want to downsize to 17's because high performance/dot R compounds are much much cheaper in 17 than 18!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get ya mate. A bit ott i suppose chrome and not tt at all. Cars looking good buddy  :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks man, means a lot coming from you, your TT is by far my favorite on here. I've got my unpainted Rieger roof spoiler and votex spoiler sitting in my room still  haha. Soon.


----------



## Boruki

I got two deliveries today..

A lock mech with a dodge microswitch to replace my dodge mech with working microswitch..

And also a set of adjustable cookbot tie bars, pair of cookbots with poly bushes and some caster correcting bushes for rear of the front too. Getting pretty excited to fit all this stuff up with my coilovers and Cupra top mounts .


----------



## miTTzee

Managed to get out and clean the windows on the TT.
Applied some #Raine ? to the glass too ward off the rain.
Think that's what it's supposed to do. :?

Also ordered some #AeroTwin wipers, so hope to see
them in a couple of days.

miTTzee


----------



## Gonzalo1495

miTTzee said:


> Managed to get out and clean the windows on the TT.
> Applied some #Raine ? to the glass too ward off the rain.
> Think that's what it's supposed to do. :?
> 
> Also ordered some #AeroTwin wipers, so hope to see
> them in a couple of days.
> 
> miTTzee


#WhyTheHashtags??? :-|


----------



## miTTzee

Hi - my PC operating system is Linux. 8) If you are familiar
with the command line in Linux, then you will know why.
If you don't use Linux, then just put it down to one of
my quirks. Hope that helps.

miTTzee :wink:


----------



## watersbluebird

Sprayed the wheels with plastidip. I also fitted an LED insert under the gear ring.


----------



## Skel

watersbluebird said:


> Sprayed the wheels with plastidip. I also fitted an LED insert under the gear ring.


Hi I also have the led under gear lever ring, one question, did you disconnect the battery when connecting?
Cheers Paul.


----------



## Samoa

First drive in 11 days, boy was it a welcome home


----------



## Boruki

Samoa said:


> First drive in 11 days, boy was it a welcome home


I feel ya, I drove a Suzuki Ignis yesterday and then drove my TT today. God damn did it put a smile on my face .



watersbluebird said:


> Sprayed the wheels with plastidip. I also fitted an LED insert under the gear ring.


They look good! Did it take a long time? Which plastidip did you use? I wonder if I could get away with that for a while instead of a proper refurb...


----------



## watersbluebird

Skel said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the wheels with plastidip. I also fitted an LED insert under the gear ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I also have the led under gear lever ring, one question, did you disconnect the battery when connecting?
> Cheers Paul.
Click to expand...

No, just made sure the lights were off.


----------



## watersbluebird

Boruki said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First drive in 11 days, boy was it a welcome home
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya, I drove a Suzuki Ignis yesterday and then drove my TT today. God damn did it put a smile on my face .
> 
> 
> 
> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the wheels with plastidip. I also fitted an LED insert under the gear ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look good! Did it take a long time? Which plastidip did you use? I wonder if I could get away with that for a while instead of a proper refurb...
Click to expand...

Thanks. The wheels were a bit of a mess before spraying and while it was drying, I thought it was going to look bad. Turned out okay in the end. Took 6 coats and needed about 15 minutes of drying time in between coats. . I used the normal black,.


----------



## Skel

watersbluebird said:


> Skel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the wheels with plastidip. I also fitted an LED insert under the gear ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I also have the led under gear lever ring, one question, did you disconnect the battery when connecting?
> Cheers Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just made sure the lights were off.
Click to expand...

Cheers [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Elsomrstt

Today I opened up the TT on the motor way forgot how quick she is.
A Fait 500 Abarth went past me & he wasn't doing the speed limt, Took a couple miles had to show him what real speed was in the TT went past him, he thought he was standing still HA HA.


----------



## infidel.uk

you must have been travelling fast, those little abarths will do 130 , my sisters got one and its not bad top end all things considered !


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Another Long Post warning 

Yesterday evening was very nice. The mail came and I had a package from none other than Mr. Max himself.

Found myself some nice adjustable control arms that look stunning. It's a shame they'll only be seen when the car is on a lift.





Thanks to these, I was able to take the adjustment plate off the springs, and pull the camber back into a respectable area :lol: Now to get an alignment next year.




Very happy with the ride height in the rear now. Almost virtually no wheel gap. Looks stunning.


----------



## Samoa

Drilled through an electric wire in the house ;@( - I was gonna wash the TT instead of put up a clock

What a muppet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Another Long Post warning
> 
> Yesterday evening was very nice. The mail came and I had a package from none other than Mr. Max himself.
> 
> Found myself some nice adjustable control arms that look stunning. It's a shame they'll only be seen when the car is on a lift.
> 
> Thanks to these, I was able to take the adjustment plate off the springs, and pull the camber back into a respectable area :lol: Now to get an alignment next year.
> 
> Very happy with the ride height in the rear now. Almost virtually no wheel gap. Looks stunning.


V nice,whole underside looks twice as clean as mine(green hammerite allover) , n no rust on yours!
just a couple of q's
1. Which outer joint do you have rose or solid and if solid did you get the weight on the wheels before tightening
2. What sort of rear camber do you have now? you can self measure it roughly( and whats suspension height)
3. Do you plan to get new stretch bolts when realigning,equalising the camber or did you tighten these up on a loose torque?
4. any noises or rubbing?

Im not being a killjoy, just wondering in relation to mine.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> V nice,whole underside looks twice as clean as mine(green hammerite allover) , n no rust on yours!
> just a couple of q's
> 1. Which outer joint do you have rose or solid and if solid did you get the weight on the wheels before tightening
> 2. What sort of rear camber do you have now? you can self measure it roughly( and whats suspension height)
> 3. Do you plan to get new stretch bolts when realigning,equalising the camber or did you tighten these up on a loose torque?
> 4. any noises or rubbing?
> 
> Im not being a killjoy, just wondering in relation to mine.


The funny thing is, all that dirt and mud is from an offroading situation that occurred a few months back, my underside used to look SO much better. And yeah I have absolutely zero rust on this car  She's a good-un.

1. I have the rose joints. I haven't weighed the wheels tho anyways just because I don't plan on keeping them. 
2. I have no idea how to measure it, haven't gotten to check the suspension height either since it's new years. Hopefully this weekend I'll give the ole' tape measure a dusting and bust it out. I need to lower the front as well anyways to match the non existent wheel gap of the rear :wink: 
3. The stretch bolts while ideally should be used once, you can get away with re-using them if they're in good shape. These appeared fairly new (P.O.), and still held tight so I kept them on for the time being. Not a rush since this isn't my daily either!
4. No noises or rubbing whatsoever! Absolutely thrilled. Further seat time will tell though but for the short amount I've driven so far she's handling flawlessly. There's been a lot of understeer reduction since I've started doing suspension and the car is edging towards neutral more and more each mod. Last pieces of the puzzle should be delrin control arm bushings.


----------



## watersbluebird

After doing the rear valance and wheels, I have now decided to change the mirror colour. Roof will be next.


----------



## #MythicBooster

Loving the mirror colour looks sweet and with the black roof think will look even better again.

Today I fitted my new ignitor to my headlight and now it works fine which is fracking sweet.

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I checked my ride height today. This is from the top of the weel (18") to the bottom of the fender.

Front: Exactly 3 1/4" on passenger side. And about 1/8 higher on the driver side to compensate for my fat ass in the car (155lbs lol) . :wink: 
Rear: Both are exactly at 2 7/8".

I lowered the front even more, to were it's listed at above, and it's sitting beautifully, matches the same wheel gap as the rear which almost nothing. Looks and drives amazing still.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Finally got a decent picture of the new ride height. Excited to slap some 275 tires on this baby in a couple of months.


----------



## Mondo

...tip-toed over 179K miles.  Still pulling like a schoolboy - and the car's not bad either. :wink:


----------



## 3TT3

Mondo said:


> ...tip-toed over 179K miles.  Still pulling like a schoolboy - and the car's not bad either. :wink:


My school memories regarding pulling, I suspect the other guys may have exaggerated a little  .
My own exploits were of course all true! :twisted:

This
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311432559120? ... EBIDX%3AIT

this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300948035487? ... EBIDX%3AIT

and this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311122258863? ... EBIDX%3AIT

arrived today
4300K , lets see how it goes .

also ordered 2 of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261364053652? ... EBIDX%3AIT

to clean up my original case,have a spare non electric key to cut and get the other blade cut as well.


----------



## infidel.uk

bought new wheels.


----------



## miTTzee

Today I - ( feeling extremely chuffed with myself ) for those
of you that don't know, my mechanical and DIY 
experience is pretty limited.  But today I managed to
change the windscreen wipers, AND - wait for it - 
opened the boot and but in two of the new LED bulbs
in the tail lights. 
My Thanks to the forum for the write ups on that. [smiley=book2.gif]

Probably not much to write home about for most of
you, but my first step in home DIY on the TT. :mrgreen:

For those interested - the wiper blades cost £6.99 and
the LED's came in around the same price. Both work
great, so if you would like a link, then please ask.

P.S. Nice wheels #infidel.uk 8)

Cheers - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## buffalo4

MiTTzee
well done, feels good when you complete a job doesn't it
Ian


----------



## StratMan

infidel.uk said:


> bought new wheels.


I thought I saw a porker up on bricks down Staple Tye :wink:


----------



## infidel.uk

StratMan said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought new wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a porker up on bricks down Staple Tye :wink:
Click to expand...

that sounds right. :lol:


----------



## samwhunt

...bought this TT Auto 2.0  Can't believe the acceleration difference from my 160bhp Scirocco.


----------



## cherie

Got a quote to repair my front bumper (includes some plastic welding) after an encounter with a tow bar. £350 for a moment of inattention at a junction. :?


----------



## 3TT3

samwhunt said:


> ...bought this TT Auto 2.0  Can't believe the acceleration difference from my 160bhp Scirocco.


Us mk1 ers ..well hey were probly just jealous of mk2 owners . We say its chunky barge :lol: n grats



cherie said:


> Got a quote to repair my front bumper (includes some plastic welding) after an encounter with a tow bar. £350 for a moment of inattention at a junction. :?


I suppose that includes taking off and refitting..otherwise not too cheep


----------



## radm4

Replaced the cracked rear light that was on the car when I got it:



















Easy replacement and as good as new 










Also put in a K&N air filter


----------



## cherie

3TT3 said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a quote to repair my front bumper (includes some plastic welding) after an encounter with a tow bar. £350 for a moment of inattention at a junction. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that includes taking off and refitting..otherwise not too cheep
Click to expand...

That's for a proper repair job: bumper off, plastic welding, prep, spray and refit. I know it's not cheap, but I'd rather a good repair than just whacking a load of filler on it.


----------



## Jez xbx

finally replaced the awful aftermarket BOV with an OEM diverter supplied from a very nice man on here!



follow some excellent advice on here about cleaning / removing algae from a roadster hood



took a photo to show how ridiculous the previous owners suspension setup was (with 40mm lower at rear!)


----------



## sussexbythesea

Fitted my polished charge pipe........

and I can see the attraction of getting rid of those covers, tidying it up and going further :roll:



Happy with the pipe for now


----------



## Boruki

Today I finally got around to sorting a few pictures off my phone and looking at my DRL stuff.

Firstly got all this the other week from Cookbot (bushes/tie rods) and Rhod_TT (lock mech).. and still have not fitted any of it to the car.. :x. Hopefully I'll get a weekend when I'm free and I can convince someone to give me a hand haha. Very excited to get this and my coilovers on!









Also I made/fitted this the other day for my HKS mushroom filter as it was moving around too much. Not amazingly pretty but has reduced fluttering. I had purchased a velocity stack to put inside the filter - turns out it has one in there already. It has a large gap around it at the sides though, so may still fit it at some point.. but it's a much smoother intake since fitting this support.









And finally.. I got my DRLs sorted. I know it won't be everyones cup of tea - in fact I'm not 100% sold myself. It was largely a bit of 'fun' and to see feasibility. I wired so I can easily disconnect any of the pairs. It's not a great photo - I'm pretty rubbish at taking pictures - but it shows the rough idea. Kind of wish I'd taken the photo with the bonnet down though.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Boruki said:


> Also I made/fitted this the other day for my HKS mushroom filter as it was moving around too much. Not amazingly pretty but has reduced fluttering. I had purchased a velocity stack to put inside the filter - turns out it has one in there already. It has a large gap around it at the sides though, so may still fit it at some point.. but it's a much smoother intake since fitting this support.


The HKS has a makeshift v-stack. There's no comparison between that and a custom setup with no vanes or structural bars interfering with airflow. I would advise you still come up with a way to fit the v-stack you purchased it will make a big difference.

Also, if you are getting movement, it's because your TIP is too long and the HKS is dangling and at the same time causing structural collapse of the inner bend on the TIP. Trim the TIP length a good fair amount and it will be 100% sturdy like mine.


----------



## Jez xbx

Quietly minding my own business and got out numbered!


----------



## Boruki

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I made/fitted this the other day for my HKS mushroom filter as it was moving around too much. Not amazingly pretty but has reduced fluttering. I had purchased a velocity stack to put inside the filter - turns out it has one in there already. It has a large gap around it at the sides though, so may still fit it at some point.. but it's a much smoother intake since fitting this support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HKS has a makeshift v-stack. There's no comparison between that and a custom setup with no vanes or structural bars interfering with airflow. I would advise you still come up with a way to fit the v-stack you purchased it will make a big difference.
> 
> Also, if you are getting movement, it's because your TIP is too long and the HKS is dangling and at the same time causing structural collapse of the inner bend on the TIP. Trim the TIP length a good fair amount and it will be 100% sturdy like mine.
Click to expand...

I know what you're saying about the TIP, but I'm not comfortable cutting it any further back.

However my plan is to still fit the velocity stack at some point, it just needs a bit more work than I was willing to do today.


----------



## 3TT3

Jez xbx said:


> Quietly minding my own business and got out numbered!


Thats the prob with the MK1,everybody wants to get a pic of their car near a classic and or hope yours would attract any car thieves first.. :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

Fitted these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311432559120? ... EBIDX%3AIT

and these 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300948035487? ... EBIDX%3AIT
(last of the big spenders  )
today AM .4300k , no flicker or interference, good oem type white light



















Others from the same crowd(bulbs too) have lasted 3 years+, no reason these wont.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> Fitted these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311432559120? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> and these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300948035487? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> (last of the big spenders  )
> today AM .4300k , no flicker or interference, good oem type white light
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others from the same crowd(bulbs too) have lasted 3 years+, no reason these wont.


Clean your engine bay holy shit


----------



## Sandy

Gonzalo1495 said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311432559120? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> and these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300948035487? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> (last of the big spenders  )
> today AM .4300k , no flicker or interference, good oem type white light
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others from the same crowd(bulbs too) have lasted 3 years+, no reason these wont.
> 
> 
> 
> Clean your engine bay holy shit
Click to expand...

A leaf blower should do it :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

Gonzalo1495 said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311432559120? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> and these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300948035487? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> (last of the big spenders  )
> today AM .4300k , no flicker or interference, good oem type white light
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others from the same crowd(bulbs too) have lasted 3 years+, no reason these wont.
> 
> 
> 
> Clean your engine bay holy shit
Click to expand...

GG man that special application of dustogrime anti rust coating cost me a fortune . Note the golden glow to the front of the steering fluid resevoir.Thats not dust crud or hi power 500w floodlight shining from the right.. its real gold dust.
I thought that was understood sheesh :lol: :twisted:

nb I also found a 1 in square approx piece of hard sponge at the bottom of the well under the steering fluid resevoir.
Must have fallen from something. I decided to live on the wild side and tossed it in the bin


----------



## Mondo

3TT3 said:


> ... found a 1 in square approx piece of hard sponge at the bottom of the well ...


Think that comes from under the black plastic coolant overflow bottle cover. Or possibly over it somewhere. Mine fell off once and I can't remember where it sticks back on.

I'm living with the weight loss. :wink:


----------



## #MythicBooster

Starting my first day at collage as an apprentice mechanic. Which is propped random going back to collage when you are 32. Excited and start work next week in my job, bring on the cars over the classroom any day of the week 

Wish me luck

#MythicBooster on my iPhone using the Tappy Crap. 
AC's Performance Parts
http://www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Jordan4489

Cleaned the car for the first time in 2 months, I wanted to wax and polish but it was too late.


----------



## warrenstuart

Not exactly "today i" but more like a few days TT has had some TLC...

This little lot has been fitted, wishbones i refurbished have had new front & rear bushes and been fitted with new bottom ball joints. New track rod ends, new outer CV boots, discs & pads all round and an oil change.
How nice it feels to drive now!










Then the QS wheels came back from a refurb and new tyres










And today i finally got some time to fit them. Suspension needs to settle now.


















Warren.


----------



## infidel.uk

decided to buy these, while waiting for some pp to come along 



















should keep me happy until i find some pole positions. :lol:


----------



## doverttowner

Had to get a new battery. The cold last night killed mine. :x Got myself a Bosch S4 with 4 year warranty for £65, so kinda happy with that.


----------



## StratMan

Fitted crankcase breather pipe on Saturday. Well chuffed, I deal with 1s and 0s for a living so oily bits of rubber is well out of my comfort zone ;-)


----------



## warrenstuart

Today i took the car for a Hunter wheel alignment following the work that was done in earlier post ^^^^ and as expected it needed a bit of a tweak...


----------



## Mondo

...wired up power and ground cables for my stealth sub install. Just need to plug it in now - and work out where to put it. :?


----------



## banditz

Missed my kerb ramps and pulled the little black plastic deflector from under the front bumper... Doh.


----------



## Audiphil

Gave my car a good clean, like to did it weekly and was too cold last weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## intott

Made a decat pipe for my milltek. Poped and banged before but louder now


----------



## Gonzalo1495

intott said:


> Made a decat pipe for my milltek. Poped and banged before but louder now


great job!


----------



## infidel.uk

Showed you guys my new wheels.

Very happy with them.  took me over a year to finally find the right wheels.


----------



## CoppullTT

Replaced several old hoses with Forge silicon and fitted Forge DV and IPCV. Car now more responsive on\off boost. Without any other mods can now hear a crisp whoosh of the excess pressure and turbo seems to be spooling quicker too - all related! I am a happy man.


----------



## #MythicBooster

Today I installed my white dials and put my painted mat black engine panels back in the car.



















#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## mrvandango

Replaced the front arb drop links and replaced the bushings. Piece of cake once I'd worked out the passenger side is also a bracket for the power steering or possibly aircon pipes...

No more ridiculous knocking from the front any more! However, I can now here a knock from the rear :roll:


----------



## Boruki

#MythicBooster said:


> Today I installed my white dials and put my painted mat black engine panels back in the car.


The custom dials look really good. Did you make it yourself or order it?


----------



## #MythicBooster

Boruki said:


> #MythicBooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I installed my white dials and put my painted mat black engine panels back in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom dials look really good. Did you make it yourself or order it?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, no eBay special if you search TT 8N dials they come up they also do a carbon fibre backed one as well. Also not expensive about £40 if I remember. But very pleased with them. Here's an install pic as I'm sat in the car writing this post at the mo.










#MythicBooster on my iPhone using the Tappy Crap. 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Boruki

Ah, that's cool - looks very nice fitted! Might consider something like that if I open my dashpod.


----------



## BaueruTc

Purchased a new set of alloys! I am trying to justify buying them to myself as the tyres could do with being replaced on my current alloys soon.

What have I just done??? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Snow? In January?!? Or just the first wash in about two months - much snowy goodness


----------



## sweatystt

Fitted a nice new very white clean expansion bottle. No more unsightly discolouredness under my hood.  Now need some forge or Porsche water and filler caps and strut covers.
Oh and a polished manifold cover and dipstick!


----------



## Sweetz

Woke up, got out of bed and drove to work.


----------



## banditz

Put nice new shiney spark plugs in.
Made hell of a difference too....


----------



## sweatystt

infidel.uk said:


> Showed you guys my new wheels.
> 
> Very happy with them.  took me over a year to finally find the right wheels.


Nice. Like em. I know what you mean took me 5 sets before as was finally happy.


----------



## Audiphil

Renewed my TTOC membership

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biggusguttus

Today finally getting this fitted
So much closer to custom remap now


----------



## Boruki

Fitted LED gear knob surround, new console buttons for petrol/boot and had my first roof down drive of the year!


----------



## miTTzee

Hi and greetings - Had 2 new rear springs and 4 tyres fitted today, 
so well pleased. 8) 
The stance looks slightly high at the rear, but gather
from the fitter that they will settle soon. The measurement from arch to
centre of wheel is 380mm. I believe the correct measurement is 370mm
for the MK I 2001 Quattro. 
Anyone confirm this is correct and if so, how long would it normally 
take for the springs to settle.
Thanks for looking and any help would be appreciated.
miTTzee - :wink:


----------



## Boruki

You might have some settling left to do before measurements are accurate.


----------



## EddieMunster321

Today, I had my 225 remapped to 260bhp and 270lb/ft............ and also learned that my clutch is well and truly f*!ked!?


----------



## Hoggy

miTTzee said:


> Hi and greetings - Had 2 new rear springs and 4 tyres fitted today,
> so well pleased. 8)
> The stance looks slightly high at the rear, but gather
> from the fitter that they will settle soon. The measurement from arch to
> centre of wheel is 380mm. I believe the correct measurement is 370mm
> for the MK I 2001 Quattro.
> Anyone confirm this is correct and if so, how long would it normally
> take for the springs to settle.
> Thanks for looking and any help would be appreciated.
> miTTzee - :wink:


Hi MiTTzee, Prefacelift 370mm... Face lift 350mm. Front & rear, half tank of fuel.
Hoggy.


----------



## miTTzee

Thanks Hoggy - did read somewhere before one of your post saying
that the preface models were 370mm arch to centre of wheel. But
just double checking again. :lol: I suppose it would be a few weeks
before the springs would settle down to the correct height. ( mines
380mm at present).
Anyway, my thanks as always for your help. Much appreciated.
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...finished my stealth sub install.


----------



## Garth

Mondo said:


> ...finished my stealth sub install.


So stealth that you can't take a photo?


----------



## Mondo

I took about 6. Just posted a thread on it. :-*


----------



## 3TT3

I took some crappy pics  of gauges

nb for appearance, to me

Boost/vac gauge is great fun.
I never knew how much driving time I spent in vacuum/off boost.. Wuss rules!

Peak boost: spikes at an indicated 26 psi, peak vac -14 psi :lol: (edit)

oil p..yeh its in bar.. should have had psi to match ,but its no biggie.
The red matches enough to look oem,its a pity I cant adjust the intensity(dimmer /rheostat has no effect aside from .It flickers at about 7v, is off below that and constant brightness above that)
Fitting the "switch to blue lighting is pointless "

There is some air output around the edges , but not a lot.

There is no peak hold function but these are 15 quid gauges .. so.

However, for now at least  Im satisfied.

The egt.. I dont think Im gonna be pushing the envelope enough to justify the fitting.
37 mm gauges will fit in the heated seat dial areas n so on, but right now it looks at least "semi pro"


----------



## TT Tom TT

EddieMunster321 said:


> Today, I had my 225 remapped to 260bhp and 270lb/ft............ and also learned that my clutch is well and truly f*!ked!?


Give me lessons, I'm @ stage1 for now and prolly don't make near 260.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

3TT3 said:


> I took some crappy pics  of gauges
> 
> nb for appearance, to me
> 
> Boost/vac gauge is great fun.
> I never knew how much driving time I spent in vacuum/off boost.. Wuss rules!
> 
> Peak boost: spikes at an indicated 26 psi, peak vac -30 psi :lol:
> 
> oil p..yeh its in bar.. should have had psi to match ,but its no biggie.
> The red matches enough to look oem,its a pity I cant adjust the intensity(dimmer /rheostat has no effect aside from .It flickers at about 7v, is off below that and constant brightness above that)
> Fitting the "switch to blue lighting is pointless "
> 
> There is some air output around the edges , but not a lot.
> 
> There is no peak hold function but these are 15 quid gauges .. so.
> 
> However, for now at least  Im satisfied.
> 
> The egt.. I dont think Im gonna be pushing the envelope enough to justify the fitting.
> 37 mm gauges will fit in the heated seat dial areas n so on, but right now it looks at least "semi pro"
> 
> View attachment 1


How in the hell are you pulling -30psi? Are you sure you don't mean inHG? Even then that is incredibly high. It was my understanding the standard vacuum for our motors was between 18-21 inHG or - 9-11psi at idle. Even under heavy load and no gas I only see -12psi peak.


----------



## Elsomrstt

So I finished the Symertry of the rear lights to day and looks sweet       

But I shut boot then I saw that when the twin fogs were on the centre brake light is also on [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
So nearly there.


----------



## Samoa

Hardwired in an Amberella dash cam in other car

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3

Gonzalo1495 said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took some crappy pics  of gauges
> 
> nb for appearance, to me
> 
> Boost/vac gauge is great fun.
> I never knew how much driving time I spent in vacuum/off boost.. Wuss rules!
> 
> Peak boost: spikes at an indicated 26 psi, peak vac -30 in HG :lol: edit
> 
> oil p..yeh its in bar.. should have had psi to match ,but its no biggie.
> The red matches enough to look oem,its a pity I cant adjust the intensity(dimmer /rheostat has no effect aside from .It flickers at about 7v, is off below that and constant brightness above that)
> Fitting the "switch to blue lighting is pointless "
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell are you pulling -30psi? Are you sure you don't mean inHG? Even then that is incredibly high. It was my understanding the standard vacuum for our motors was between 18-21 inHG or - 9-11psi at idle. Even under heavy load and no gas I only see -12psi peak.
Click to expand...

Youre abs right Gonz.. I was just looking at the digits spinning forgot about the scaling gradient above and below 0
- figures are in Hg + figures in psi.
So whats that work out as then 
say -9 to -10 psi idle and -14 psi max approx.(I didnt see the digit -30 just -29 , I assumed that was the gauges limit.

Also on first fitting the gauge didnt stay at 0 engine off,it hung around -2Hg ,still varies a little.

Thx man


----------



## infidel.uk

Went to 4 rings dartford and had a new haldex blue fitted, along with new haldex oil and filter, got a price for more work as well so ill be back there real soon....

clean bill of health and happy days


----------



## Elsomrstt

Fitted a new exhaust to day sounds great        

Audi TT 8N Quattro Supersport

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301820627485? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## #MythicBooster

Fitted a big bore inlet manifold and high flow fuel rain, 4 bar reg and upgraded some plumbing ;-)












Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## StratMan

Replaced MAF. 
It ran like a bag of sh!te until I had reset the fault code -thought I'd got a duff part for a moment. 
All running sweet now.


----------



## Lollypop86

Purchased a smoothed front bumper 

J
xx


----------



## miTTzee

Completed and fixed my Wak Box - then took it for a spin. 8) 
Whooooow! Deeeeelightful, Not sure it goes any quicker,
but certainly feels more lively. Niceeeeeeeeee. 

P.S. That's a major victory for me, especially with my
DIY skills - didn't even break any nipples. :lol:

miTTzee - :wink:


----------



## thebluemax

#MythicBooster said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #MythicBooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I installed my white dials and put my painted mat black engine panels back in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom dials look really good. Did you make it yourself or order it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, no eBay special if you search TT 8N dials they come up they also do a carbon fibre backed one as well. Also not expensive about £40 if I remember. But very pleased with them. Here's an install pic as I'm sat in the car writing this post at the mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #MythicBooster on my iPhone using the Tappy Crap.
> AC's Performance Parts
> http://www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts
Click to expand...

what do they look like at night ? lit up of course..


----------



## #MythicBooster

Will get a pic tonight for u

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/
acsperformanceparts


----------



## #MythicBooster

As promised some night time illuminated shots of my dials. Hope this is all cool guys, I love em 





















Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Morbs320i

That looks superb at night, yet another mod going on the list!


----------



## lenny penne

Bought a replacement set of 18" alloys with newish tyres only to find they're all fitted in the same rotation, scary to think the previous owner had been driving through all this rain like that 

Also had the cambelt and water pump etc replaced, have to watch out for the Postman to intercept the visa statement now :roll:


----------



## #MythicBooster

Added one of BrendanB86's dipstick tops to my engine bay, and it looks sweet.



















BARGAIN



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## thebluemax

EddieMunster321 said:


> Today, I had my 225 remapped to 260bhp and 270lb/ft............ and also learned that my clutch is well and truly f*!ked!?


is that because of the re-map Eddie ? always worried me about re-mapping, what did the clutch feel like before then ?


----------



## warrenstuart

Today i replaced the hazard switch / indicator relay unit in my daughters 225... £66 WTF ?? 

I'm certain the last one i got around 5 years ago was only thirty quid :evil:

Warren.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

ITV (MOT) passed without any problem, and major annual service done at my Audi Official Dealer, with Haldex oil and filter changed and Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 on the engine. Ready to go!

Regards


----------



## cherie

Cracked number plate, and broken third brake light replaced. I was going to change the scuttle panel, remove the seats and vacuum, but I could feel my fingers any more... :?


----------



## 3TT3

cherie said:


> Cracked number plate, and broken third brake light replaced. I was going to change the scuttle panel, remove the seats and vacuum, but I could feel my fingers any more... :?


As long as nothing drops off,and its warmer than the local witch's pointy thing... yeh hat ,youve done a good job.


----------



## miTTzee

Happy as Larry today as after almost a week of trying, finally
managed to get my radio out to get the serial number.  Bruised and
battered fingers now, but don't care as I (hopefully) will not have
to give the stealers £25 for the radio code. 
Fingers crossed - ouch!!!  
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Morbs320i

Took the wife out in the car for the first time since I bought it back in Oct, went for a lovely meal in the Mulberry on the A281 near Chiddingfold, it's pub Chris Evans owns. Car drove well and she liked it! but I did notice my temperature garage was dropping to 70 when driving and going back up to 90 when stationary so a trip to Audi tomorrow for a new thermostat, need to get that done as I've a track day booked at Bedford this Saturday!


----------



## Jez xbx

Emptied out the container I put under the leaking roof :-(


----------



## Garth

Jez xbx said:


> Emptied out the container I put under the leaking roof :-(


Not the car roof I hope!
;-)


----------



## kclee1st

Backed her out of the garage and let idle for a half hour and put her back in the garage safe from the salty roads.


----------



## Hoggy

kclee1st said:


> Backed her out of the garage and let idle for a half hour and put her back in the garage safe from the salty roads.


Hi, It's not good to let a cold engine idle for long periods, always keep revs at 1800 ish until coolant temp gets to 60 at least.
Oil pressure is higher but flow is lower & cam shaft is at highest stress at idle, when oil flow to the top of engine is lowest.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jez xbx

Garth said:


> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emptied out the container I put under the leaking roof :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the car roof I hope!
> ;-)
Click to expand...

yep :-(
getting in round the rear window 
have got some gorilla glue to fix it
need to figure out a way to put pressure on it (don't want to hold it for 2 hours or so lol)


----------



## Samoa

Fitted an 0826 dash cam

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz

Spent a fortune on Auto Finesse car cleaning goodies.

The wait for warmish dry weather begins so that i can do a full detail.


----------



## Tina Hay

Spent a few bob and felt the full power of the car again wowwww. New plugs new coils new maf!works an absolute treat. Buzzing! Madly in love with the mk1 tt. What a car!


----------



## OuTTlaw

Took the TT out for the first time since september last year!
Car felt great but the weather was rubbish



















Got home, washed it and put it away again


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Took TT out for a blast again (2 days running  ) filled her to the brim with £40 of VPower & £20 worth VPower for the XR3. 8) Sunny & dry roads, so didn't get her dirty. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## peter139

replacing this one


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kclee1st said:


> Backed her out of the garage and let idle for a half hour and put her back in the garage safe from the salty roads.


Best to sit with the revs at about 2000/2500 rpm until the engine is warmed up this is what I do with mine warms the engine up quicker and will cause less wear


----------



## Morbs320i

Had my thermostat changed, no sits at 90, had an oil and filter change used Castrol Edge and ripped out the kenwood stereo and out back in the original audi chorus tape head unit! It maybe old but the difference in sound quality is amazing, really pleased..


----------



## warrenstuart

Today the 2 most expensive pieces of plastic in the world arrived :?


----------



## infidel.uk

190 quid ?


----------



## warrenstuart

infidel.uk said:


> 190 quid ?


Not far off


----------



## dekos

i took out my air box and found a random unplugged connector.


----------



## cherie

Today I took the A2 to work, so that my other half who works a half day on Fridays could give the TT a clean before the Ace Cafe meet tomorrow.

He got ribeye steak and chips, plus beer as a thank you.


----------



## infidel.uk

Just got home from 4 rings with my new pipeworx installed, what a nice subtle difference, car pulls hard now and i suspect i no longer have 260 bhp 

either way, im very happy.


----------



## DC240S

Fitted a Forge FMDV0008


----------



## Boruki

I fitted a rear view camera (all didn't get it all wired up) and managed to snap my aerial off, car side of the mounting point - ahhh!! I now have a rusty, low profile aerial.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Bought some QS rear spats and QS rear net!


----------



## Morbs320i

Had a great day at Bedford Autodrome, car performed faultlessly and by the afternoon I found Corning was much better which the traction control switched off!!

38.5mpg on the way home as well can't be bad!


----------



## poghead

Fitted SFS TIP. Took about 2 hours taking my time and a slight trim at the top due to the Pipercross Induction.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee1st

YELLOW_TT said:


> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backed her out of the garage and let idle for a half hour and put her back in the garage safe from the salty roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Best to sit with the revs at about 2000/2500 rpm until the engine is warmed up this is what I do with mine warms the engine up quicker and will cause less wear
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## kclee1st

Hoggy said:


> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backed her out of the garage and let idle for a half hour and put her back in the garage safe from the salty roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It's not good to let a cold engine idle for long periods, always keep revs at 1800 ish until coolant temp gets to 60 at least.
> Oil pressure is higher but flow is lower & cam shaft is at highest stress at idle, when oil flow to the top of engine is lowest.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I did not know that.


----------



## Ludford

Just dropped my TT off at Motorserv for a Cambelt + Water pump.

First job I'm getting done, only had the car a week but it's got 86,000 miles and I can find no evidence of a change in the history. :?


----------



## gazrawly

Replaced the cambelt and water pump on the TT - after grinding off the seized tensioner bolt [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## maut12

Fitted Forge 007p diverter valve with green spring. No real difference noted in sound or performance, spools a bit better but planning a remap so should make a difference then.


----------



## kclee1st

warrenstuart said:


> Today the 2 most expensive pieces of plastic in the world arrived :?


What are they?


----------



## Hoggy

kclee1st said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the 2 most expensive pieces of plastic in the world arrived :?
> 
> 
> 
> What are they?
Click to expand...

Hi, Spats for the QS rear arches.
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Ordered a new set of Dunlop Sportmaxx RT 2


----------



## #MythicBooster

Went to my local pipe guys and got my fittings all sorted for my catch can. Earlier in the week I ordered all my pipes and tee's excited for the install next week 



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Replaced a faulty brake light switch - after a week of having my brake lights constantly on (even parked with everything turned off!), and having a double brake light mod (so doubly dazzling to cars behind!!) a trip to EuroCarParts and £7.80 later and it's fixed.
Top-tip: save the battery by pulling fuse 13 to disable switch and turn the lights off when parked-up.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

4 new Dunlop sportmaxx RT2 225/40/18 92Y mounted and a first test drive done. Looks and feel great at the moment


----------



## #MythicBooster

Today I received some proper tiny resistors that will be heat resistant and make my 249 delete work properly and be proper near good times.










Audi4U http://www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
http://www.facebook.com/
acsperformanceparts


----------



## 3TT3

I hope so,
my experience of separate resistors(mainly for led lighting ) hasnt been too successful .
The distance to load area in the wiring and so on has'nt been great for me.
Gl on yours


----------



## #MythicBooster

Thanks dude, will post with an update when I have some results.



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## infidel.uk

Spent more money on the car...


----------



## Boruki

I polished my exhaust tips... and then went to Robot Wars to be part of the pilot .


----------



## Mondo

...squeezed 61.3 ltrs of Shell's finest into her. Bit scary, considering the tank capacity. :?

Fecking fuel gauge. :evil: Still, at least I didn't actually run out. As I have before. Twice. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart

Today I got a black washer bottle cap from Audi at only £3.58... must be the cheapest part I've ever purchased from a main dealer :roll:










Warren


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Lol must be a misprint


----------



## warrenstuart

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Lol must be a misprint


I keep wondering if the decimal point is one place too far to the left :lol:

Warren


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Just saw that Warren and ordered myself one - £3.54

Ready on Sat


----------



## DC240S

warrenstuart said:


> Today I got a black washer bottle cap from Audi at only £3.58... must be the cheapest part I've ever purchased from a main dealer :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


I bought one on eBay and payed more! - I should have checked the dealers.


----------



## warrenstuart

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Just saw that Warren and ordered myself one - £3.54
> 
> Ready on Sat


Brill, better than the horrible blue thing.
Saw you parked at the barbers the other day by the way...



DC240S said:


> I bought one on eBay and payed more! - I should have checked the dealers.


Is this a first ever that the dealers are cheaper? I'm sure Awsome want £8 for one :?

Warren.


----------



## Jez xbx

Took delivery of this
No prizes for guessing what I'm doing this weekend lol


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Today got 2 new front tyres for my tt Toyo tr1 sport a happy days!


----------



## #MythicBooster

Well last night I did some more engine bay tidying and re routing but TODAY, I WILL do my catch can install. Like I promise really really 

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## DC240S

Jez xbx said:


> Took delivery of this
> No prizes for guessing what I'm doing this weekend lol


Would like to do this soon - not sure I can get the car high enough though!


----------



## David C

DC240S said:


> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of this
> No prizes for guessing what I'm doing this weekend lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to do this soon - not sure I can get the car high enough though!
Click to expand...

Doesn't need to be too high, normal axle stands on the back is enough.
No need for the car to be level, so the front can stay on the ground.
No need to use a mastic gun on the oil, just push the plunger up with a socket extension (the oil is VERY thin).
On a V6 or QS you'll also need to remove a diagonal brace (which is never mentioned on any of the guides).


----------



## DC240S

Thanks for the advice! I'll get onto it then.


----------



## Boruki

Jez xbx said:


> Took delivery of this
> No prizes for guessing what I'm doing this weekend lol


I'm also going to do this today as well. Once I've fitted the rear part of my coilovers set and my rather spectacular looking cookbot tie bars (which I'm half way through already). I won't finish the coilovers until Sunday though, after I've been to see NickG for some bush help to get some cookbots and caster correction polys in my garish red wishbones. Quite excited to see how it handles after all of these changes!


----------



## Jez xbx

David C said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of this
> No prizes for guessing what I'm doing this weekend lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to do this soon - not sure I can get the car high enough though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't need to be too high, normal axle stands on the back is enough.
> No need for the car to be level, so the front can stay on the ground.
> No need to use a mastic gun on the oil, just push the plunger up with a socket extension (the oil is VERY thin).
> On a V6 or QS you'll also need to remove a diagonal brace (which is never mentioned on any of the guides).
Click to expand...

I'm doing it the very lazy way and renting garage bay with a two post lift in it 
Gonna replace my rear suspension springs whilst I'm in there! cure the reverse dragster look!
Also do the diff oil if I remember to collect it!
sweet!


----------



## #MythicBooster

Today I put some massive springs on this beauty one of the last ones off the production line. Sad times.










Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## fastblatt

...found a tiny dent right in the middle of my drivers door....Grrrrr


----------



## rcarlile23

I got bored on ebay and ended up buying this.



I dont even know if I like it. But it is really good quality.

Might just use it and get my metal one ceramic polished or brushed.


----------



## 3TT3

Got my TT back after new clutch fitting.
The previous clutch seems to have been the original and also the same brand as the replacement I bought(luk)
The car is driving fine and clutch operation feels much smoother etc, but atm and for next 500 miles or so Im gonna be vacuum man with mebbe occasional bursts of 3-4 psi


----------



## Boruki

Yesterday I fitted the rears from my coilovers and cookbot adjustable tie bars - but decided against doing the Haldex as I wasn't sure I'd have enough space to put it back together once I'd taken it apart!


----------



## rcarlile23

Took my plate off and test fitted this.

It looked straight when I had it off the car but it's wonky now haha


----------



## blz-8027

Being as the radio doesn't work ,in the car im about to sell, i decided to get it out and see if it had power

Here's why it didnt work ,not connected ,and a bunch of spare extra wiring sat there .,,

looks like all the original wiring is still present and not butchered though ,so should just be a matter of getting the code for the radio 
(lets see if the last digits of the serial number are actually the code ,?)


----------



## Gonzalo1495

rcarlile23 said:


> Took my plate off and test fitted this.
> 
> It looked straight when I had it off the car but it's wonky now haha


1 quattro badge wasn't enough for you?


----------



## Otley

Went to start the car after she's been stood in the garage for 17 days.....
Started first try!!! Love this motor. 8) 
Got the Cupra R splitter and some interior LED goodies through, so hoping to fit those next week.


----------



## BigfishBC

made another attempt at removing turbo, got 2 out of 3 bolts removed from the exhaust flange, the third start socket run on me even though i heated & cooled several tims before attempting to remove gggrrrrrrrr. Now i need a welder!!!


----------



## biggusguttus

Today I managed to fit all this


----------



## Wiggles01

I took my TT back to the garage I had the four wheel alignment done last Saturday and after some discussion I have left it for a few day for them to try again as the rear passenger wheel is out of line with the body by 6mm at least.

I have good eyes and this was confirmed on a ramp before hand and is due to me fitting a new swing arm, uppers nod lower adjustable cookbots arms so it must have confused the alignment guys.

On the positive side we had a good chat and I have left the car with them until they manage to sort it out!!

Let's hope they can as I am getting really tired of paying people to do things , finding the problem and them then having another go, if I ran my company this was I would not have it anymore.

Rant over and hope all the forum had a better day than me...lol

Wig


----------



## #MythicBooster

Today I'm going to be doing a little more of this.










Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Ludford

I bought a Nexus 7 with a view to mount it on top of my dash like in a lot of modern cars.

Test fitted it and it just reflected in the windscreen horribly. No idea how modern car makers get around this.


----------



## sussexbythesea

......had a look under the front bumper whilst sorting out the LCR splitter mounting, jeepers what a mess it is under there, looks like a different car, scuffs, scrapes and it looks like it might have caught something whilst reversing judging by the deformation in the middle...

not that I had noticed anything whilst behind the wheel of course 

and good job the splitter is not too deep, might be worth using quick release fixings


----------



## warrenstuart

Today i fitted these plus my black washer bottle cap...

Before










After










The rest of the engine bay just needs rescuing from the winter now as soon as i can find the time.

Warren.


----------



## Jez xbx

Replaced the daft rear lowering springs with oem originals!
Car now sits level lol
Also checked my haldex was working, and it is! Woooo


----------



## kclee1st

Today I Started my TT and backed her out of the garage. I held the rpms at around 2000 until she was near normal operating temp. and then I let her idle for awhile. After that I pulled her back into the garage safe from the Hudson Valley's salty roads. Can't wait to get her out again. Soon I hope.
I also received my CTEK battery charger this week.


----------



## Boruki

Today I went outside to see if I'm going to be able to sort my stuck front strut out before I need to go to work tomorrow... still not sure! Oh dear .


----------



## NickG

Boruki said:


> Today I went outside to see if I'm going to be able to sort my stuck front strut out before I need to go to work tomorrow... still not sure! Oh dear .


Still no luck with the ball joint out?


----------



## Boruki

NickG said:


> Boruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went outside to see if I'm going to be able to sort my stuck front strut out before I need to go to work tomorrow... still not sure! Oh dear .
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck with the ball joint out?
Click to expand...

All done - but a bit too low still (needs adjusting) and, as warned by folk on here, clunking a bit! Maybe I'll treat myself to a better set sometime...


----------



## Mondo

Well, yesterday...

...missed my flight back from Geneva by 2 minutes. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fecking BA wanted £520 for a single to Gatwick, and a whopping £750 to Heathrow. 

Went with Sleazyjet. £150. Mind you, we did feck about on landing waiting for some jobsworth to turn the lights on at the gate so Il Capitan could see where he was going, more fecking about as we waited for another jobsworth to rock up with a gantry, then more dicking about as we'd parked up at a domestic gate and needed to be bussed to international arrivals - and there weren't any busses.

FFS. [smiley=furious3.gif]

Still, I used the time productively looking at porn; Chiron, Regera, 911R, RX-Vision, Focus RS, R8 V10 Plus... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Boruki

Not just today, but over a few days I've changed my suspension over to some coilovers. I also put some adjustable tie bars on the back, but ran out of nerve to change the wishbones over to a new pair with cookbots and caster correction bushes as I couldn't get purchase on the bolts! However I think the height is much better...










It helps me think about wheels...


----------



## Mondo

1) More down at the front.
2) Shoot the cat.


----------



## CollecTTor

Mondo said:


> 1) More down at the front.
> 2) Shoot the cat.


Agreed. X2. :lol:


----------



## Boruki

The front wasn't quite settled, had only just dropped it down.

And yeah, the cat makes me super angry in regard to my car, there's claw scratches on the bodywork as well as fur stuck to the roof! He's a massive prick.


----------



## Otley

Fitted some footwell LED strips.
Really easy to fit, the spread of light is very even, quality of product looks spot on. 
Overall, I'm a very happy camper! 8)


----------



## blz-8027

Mondo said:


> 1) More down at the front.
> 2) Shoot the cat.


Shooting the cat is just cruel , get one of these instead


----------



## BenBaker

As i didn't have any details of the last one when i brought the car, today i had a haldex service where they discovered that the oil in there was a lovely silver colour, which apparently is a bad thing. So i guess i know what is on my shopping list next time round.

Also had the Thermostat and Temp Sensor changed and i now have a rough idea of how hot the engine is running.

Excellent service at Midlands VW though, really good people. Talked through everything and showed me what was what and even suggested cheaper options when it comes to haldex woes..


----------



## Boruki

blz-8027 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) More down at the front.
> 2) Shoot the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the cat is just cruel , get one of these instead
Click to expand...

I loved those adverts haha.


----------



## blz-8027

Boruki said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) More down at the front.
> 2) Shoot the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the cat is just cruel , get one of these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved those adverts haha.
Click to expand...

The CATapult ones are funny as well


----------



## Lollypop86

Went and visited Wak so he could fit my new ramair intake

VERY VERY HAPPY!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## #MythicBooster

Am off to work and then do the last bit of catch can install after full shake down test last night on a trip to Bristol.



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Oranoco

Fresh gearbox and diff oil and also changed the Haldex oil and filter. Got my new springs on as well after them neing sat under the stairs for weeks.

Mid work shot


And at work this morning


----------



## Shady Pioneer

Today I....

Took my car to the garage for the third time to get the oil filter in the sump looked at. If the loud tapping from the top ends up not being cured by this then cam chain tensioner is being replaced.

I swear my car has been in a bloody garage more than I've driven it since I got it 3 weeks ago!

Rant over. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Boruki

Had my second drive with my cheap coilovers. The knocking seems to be reducing a bit, but I'm thinking there may be knocking from the arb or something. Will see if the mechanics say anything when it goes in for a few things next week.


----------



## Boruki

Boruki said:


> Had my second drive with my cheap coilovers. The knocking seems to be reducing a bit, but I'm thinking there may be knocking from the arb or something. Will see if the mechanics say anything when it goes in for a few things next week.


Out of curiosity I had a look to see if anyone had fixed coilover knocking and came across this, which I thought may benefit others-
http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/55809-public- ... -terminal/


----------



## biggusguttus

Today I finally had thi wired in.so everything is complete and ready for Wak to work his magic on the custom remap.
Just need to save some money for him now


----------



## Oranoco

Well that was completely manic. Got in from work and put the battery on charge for my A4 and fitted a K&N panel filter.

Not what you could describe as huge jobs


----------



## Morbs320i

Ordered some spacers 15&20mm, will be fitting them tomorrow


----------



## asahartz

Replaced my worn turbo to charge pipe hose with a new silicon replacement & stainless JCS clips. I don't usually mod but the silicon hose is cheaper and better than oem, so a sensible replacement I think.


----------



## David C

Yesterday I went to 4Rings in Dartford for them to fit my pre-prepared powder-coated front wishbones (with Cookbots & Superpro bushes) and replace front right outer driveshaft boot.  
Wishbone change on a V6 means dropping the subframe, so quite a big job.

Today I got a fresh new MOT 

This afternoon I got the suspension aligned at Elite in Rainham. 8)


----------



## BigfishBC

Took the oil sump off and cleaned as had car drained already, glad I did as filter was clogged. Drained oil as finally got turbo out yesterday but didn't get time to post anything.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Today is the fourth anniversary of mine and my TT's happy union [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] 
(well, it's the day I bought it!)

And I celebrated it with the first of three (hopefully four) little parcels arriving from Germany.
(gotta love new parts.)

Tomorrow'll I've promised it a pamper day, and maybe a little trip out to Bedford.


----------



## sussexbythesea

completed the fitting of my LCR splitter...may need to bit more fettling but will go with it for now 



finished in silver of course


----------



## Morbs320i

That looks superb, your gonna have to talk me through how to fit one of those as it's next on my list!
After seeing yours at Goodwood last time I've now bought my spacers, wheels have been cleaned inside and out ready for fitment tomorrow.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Received my new locking dust caps and 4rings decals pics soon!


----------



## sussexbythesea

Morbs320i said:


> That looks superb, your gonna have to talk me through how to fit one of those as it's next on my list!
> After seeing yours at Goodwood last time I've now bought my spacers, wheels have been cleaned inside and out ready for fitment tomorrow.


Thanks for that, yes its been on my list for a while too, just went and took the plunge.

Looking forward to seeing you all 'spaced-out' on Sunday


----------



## hang your idols

Today arrived more parts for my build


----------



## #MythicBooster

Today I'm off for a family weekend of cool stuff as its my fiancées birthday tomorrow. However a exhaust manifold heat shield from cookbot should turn up today as well. I deserve presents as well ;-)

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Gonzalo1495

hang your idols said:


> Today arrived more parts for my build


Good stuff. May the manifold gods protect that exhaust manifold from cracking lol.


----------



## hang your idols

Gonzalo1495 said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today arrived more parts for my build
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. May the manifold gods protect that exhaust manifold from cracking lol.
Click to expand...

There is insurance for life :lol: ;seriously,i didn`t see any bad reports with this manifold and some people put some millage on them;will see....


----------



## Kyle18uk

Was meant to be cleaning my other TT inside at ultimate dubs this afternoon but it's not ready so it's not going! I cleaned my daily in the sun instead


----------



## biggusguttus

Well today it happened I dicided to take the hardtop off


----------



## Andyf62

Have mostly been eating roasted chestnuts and dripping sandwiches..
No seriously I got my 18" wheels powder coated, black chrome. Makes them look smaller. Pleased with the results though. Need to paint calipers now and replace centre caps.


----------



## TT-Dru

Fitted some new front discs and pads
Can actually brake with confidence now!
Those Brembo 4pots sitting in the garage may not be needed after all


----------



## rocker tt.

TODAY I WASHED & POLISHED THE TT CLEANED THE INTERIOR. AND THEN AS IT WAS SUNSHINEY DAY I WASHED THE OTHER CAR ( DAILY DRIVER ) A RENAULTTHAT CAME UP VERY GOOD, THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM NAD NEVER CLEANED IT FOR 5YRS .


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Received my new tt badge and quatrro badge. 
Also ordered some stainless steel pedal pads


----------



## Lollypop86

Am taking my damaged TT to goodwood 

Some scumbag decided to key a number of the cars down my parents road night before last, heartbroken doesn't even come close, luckily it's getting sorted next Sunday but that's not really the point  I hate people

J
Xx


----------



## Beunhaas

Today i'm going to try to fill this little hole in the enginebay with a gearbox


----------



## warrenstuart

Lollypop86 said:


> Some scumbag decided to key a number of the cars down my parents road night before last, heartbroken doesn't even come close, luckily it's getting sorted next Sunday but that's not really the point  I hate people


My lad suffered this curse on his A1 a couple of weeks ago all down the one side :evil:

No matter how p155ed off with the world i was feeling it wouldn't even enter my head to damage someone elses property... dunno what's up with folks!

Warren.


----------



## Oranoco

I had my old XR2i keyed the night before a big show at Silverstone. Spent the whole day getting it ready then nipped to Tesco to grab some drinks and snacks for the next day and found the front wing and door keyed down to the bare metal. Fuming didn't come close, lucky I didn't catch them as I honestly fear what I would have done. Such a stupid, mindless act performed by people that lack the intelligence to work for anything and their gyros won't stretch to anything half nice


----------



## mrvandango

Changed my rocker cover gasket - the one that came off was shot to bits.. Leaking all the way around and actually snapped when I bent it to chuck it in the bin! 3 of the plugs were soaked in oil, which may explain very slightly lumpy running. 
I also got around to fitting a 3'' tip I bought in November last year. 
Oil change and new filter + new fuel filter on tomorrows to do list.


----------



## Jez xbx

warrenstuart said:


> No matter how p155ed off with the world i was feeling it wouldn't even enter my head to damage someone elses property... dunno what's up with folks!
> 
> Warren.


Couldn't agree more! 
Sorry about yours Lollypop, especially as you'd just posted about all the lovely things you'd done!! :-(

on another note, after Garths recommendation just ordered some pressed metal number plates
They are to replace the dreadful delaminating plastic crap mercedes benz of chelmsford (allegedly!) put on there


----------



## Boruki

Today I took my car to Frank's Autos in to swap my wishbones over to new ones with cookbots and caster correction bushes, Haldex service and alignment...

God damn, what a difference it all makes! They also sorted out my rattle after fitting my cheap coilovers - it was bolts that I'd not fully torqued (awkward..). As always can't recommend Frank's enough, great guys and amazing prices. Also have to say thanks to Paul (cookbot) for his products and advice - anything suspension related I'll be going back to him for sure!


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I got myself a new daily, a B6 Passat


----------



## CollecTTor

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I got myself a new daily, a B6 Passat[/url]


Don't care, fix the TT. :lol:


----------



## blz-8027

Spent 3 hours with a clay bar and clay mitt to get rid of over-spray of creosote
it was everywhere every panel had some on, rear was worse but it was on the Roof,Glass,Mirrors,even the Headlights had some on

All gone apart from on the black section of the spoiler, and the honeycomb grill, it just wont come off ,need to find another product to try


----------



## Gonzalo1495

CollecTTor said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a new daily, a B6 Passat[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care, fix the TT. :lol:
Click to expand...

  lmao I'm working on that bro. Patience


----------



## BigfishBC

Fitted the new turbo to mk1 225 and it knocked me for six lol. Took for a quick run (1 mile) and apart from some smoke for residue oil in the system she's running fine. Will take out later for a good spin to clear out properly.

BigfishBC


----------



## richardc-s

Got the TT back from the garage after some (a lot) of work....

Cambelt and water pump
New MAF
New crank sensor
New diverted valve
New N249
Full service
Fixed an exhaust rattle
MOT

The car was running like crap and had 2 dash lights on as well as loads of error codes! In the end I just bit the bullet and got it sorted. My wallet is now considerably lighter!

When I got it home this afternoon I also fixed/bodged the micro switch in the driver's door... It's so nice to have the widow dropping again 

Next up is to fix the headlight washer leak... There's always something to do!


----------



## #MythicBooster

Today I finished off the catch can with my custom baffling and filter medium. No more oil going through this vacuum system. Cool stuff.










Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## BigfishBC

Found an oil leak under the car this morning, clearly I should have replace the washers around oil lines!!!! Ah well back up on the ramp.


----------



## Jez xbx

richardc-s said:


> Next up is to fix the headlight washer leak... There's always something to do!


At you got that right!
I've had to resort to a spreadsheet to keep track of the myriad jobs required lol


----------



## 1781cc

blz-8027 said:


> Spent 3 hours with a clay bar and clay mitt to get rid of over-spray of creosote
> it was everywhere every panel had some on, rear was worse but it was on the Roof,Glass,Mirrors,even the Headlights had some on
> 
> All gone apart from on the black section of the spoiler, and the honeycomb grill, it just wont come off ,need to find another product to try


I 've used Autoglym tar remover with good results before


----------



## BigfishBC

worked on these bad boys, if Audi did Zamboni??


----------



## blz-8027

blz-8027 said:


>


All gone now used Good old G3 ,Now for a polish


----------



## lord_of_the_rings

Got my new tyres fitted, Continental Sport Contact 5. 
What a difference compared to the budget tyres which were on the car when I bought it.
Still to try them in the wet but can be sure that they will be better than the "Gerutti" budgets.


----------



## Morbs320i

Took off my 20mm spacers on the rear and replaced them with the ones from the front (15mm) as I didn't like how the tyres where proud of the wheel arch.
No running with nothing on the front but am liking the stance and look much better.

While messing about underneath I also found an oil leak from around the Haldex unit, have dried it off and tightened some bolts a little now hoping there's no more weeping around what looks to be like a gasket area, only had the oil changed on it 600 miles ago, fingers crossed its just venting any excess oil


----------



## Ro5ltt

Not really today but meh! Fitted V6 spoiler extension, swapped plates for pressed metal ones and given him a wash and wax


----------



## #MythicBooster

Otley said:


> Fitted some footwell LED strips.
> Really easy to fit, the spread of light is very even, quality of product looks spot on.
> Overall, I'm a very happy camper! 8)


Where abouts did you connect your LEDs to do you have them turning on with the interior lights and if so how have you done this. The mod looks great as well. Have had mine ready to go for a while but have not decided on the best way to fit them yet. Thanks

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## BigfishBC

checked for oil leaks this morning after re-fitting new turbo - Top Tip don't be an A hole, replace all copper washers!!! :? Hopefully today when the wife takes it out all will be fine


----------



## Otley

Finished fitting the LCR splitter.
Really happy with the result. 8)


----------



## richardkhill

Passed her MOT last night with no advisories  8)


----------



## #MythicBooster

Replaced the coolant pipe from the top hose to firewall hard pipe for a nice shinny red silicone one.

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Ludford

In my quest to find a way of mounting a Nexus 7 without any ugly suction cups on the window making me look like a taxi driver and without damaging the dash I came up with this.


----------



## damien.wrl

What a special day.... sun shining ,Mrs H off with the daughter,stuck on some tunes , had an afternoon playing with the new toy, did the double brake upgrade which for me was a big job and it worked so feel like a proper mechanic, spent a whistfull few hours with the DAS going over the rear end and drivers side,not the best thing to do on a sunny day but I limited it to the shady parts...quite chuffed with the results... Front end and passenger side tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Had a little trial light-up of the 55w Xenon HID main beam bulbs before fitting them today. 

Drivers side went in easy (there's plenty of room to mount the ballast below and behind the headlight unit), but I'm struggling to find somewhere to put the ballast on the n/s light (it's pretty tight in there with the battery and everything else). I'll find somewhere though. :roll:

Turned the main beams on with one old and one new bulb in - the difference is like night and day!!! They're bloody bright 8)

In the pic the less bright bulb is one of Mullum's LED side-light bulbs - if you've seen one of these in real life (and know how bright these really are!) you can imagine just how intense these HID bulbs are. Fantastic.


----------



## animal47

I recently fitted a set of 55w hid's to my golf and was pleased for about a week until one of the ballasts tried to catch fire, now swapped to Phillips xtreme halogens which are even brighter than the hid's were so will be sticking with them.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Which kit and who'd you buy it off? Sounds like a lucky escape!


----------



## animal47

My own fault entirely for buying cheap crap from eBay although I did spend ages checking feedback from people who had bought the same kit, never again though.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

animal47 said:


> My own fault entirely for buying cheap crap from eBay although I did spend ages checking feedback from people who had bought the same kit, never again though.


At least you admit to buying the cheap ebay ones.

I've always said these cars can benefit tremendously from a good HID upgrade over worn out and outdated xenons that come stock. However you have to look for brands that are reputable, offer full lifetime warranties etc. I've never had a problem with either of my kits, I've gotten replacement ballasts twice (1 per kit), and almost a year later they are still working perfectly.


----------



## infidel.uk

Had new backbox fitted [ powerflow ]


----------



## [email protected]

Need to fit this when i get time


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Well shit ^^^^


----------



## NickG

[email protected] said:


> Need to fit this when i get time





Gonzalo1495 said:


> Well shit ^^^^


What he said!!!!!


----------



## kclee1st

Pulled the dashpod out today to send off to ModuleMaster next week. Hours of research and 45 minutes of work. haha


----------



## TT-Dru

Adjusted the clock to BST


----------



## infidel.uk

Removed my amp rack and the back seat, ready for the new position of said amp rack, seat delete on its way too 

should look sweet once its done with the new seats as well


----------



## [email protected]

NickG said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to fit this when i get time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hope to fit it tomorrow.


----------



## NickG

[email protected] said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to fit this when i get time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope to fit it tomorrow.
Click to expand...

What's the details then Andrew?


----------



## [email protected]

It's a SQS shifter.

Cost £1200


----------



## MCIP

Got round to posting this as i fitted a Monroe front strut n spring on friday 25th which took me approx,. 5 hours n didnt have time to do the other one so will try and do it next weekend, Thanks to Chipp_iTT"S post  
I had to remove the old gator boot clip from the old strut buy splitting it down one side to get it off an then just taped it up onto the new one (will try and add pics) All good now as the old strut had lost it pressure.


----------



## MCIP

A couple of pics.


----------



## Boruki

Today I went over a speed bump too fast and banged the exhaust somewhere near the front... and now I have a blowing noise. I'm hoping I've just knocked some bolts a bit loose in the downpipe. But it might be the excuse I need to get a 3" downpipe / sports cat.


----------



## 3TT3

Ordered stuff  for the unsightly leaks
8 injector seals and 4 injector filters.. 8 quid.. check ebay.
cam cover gasket n sealant.
Inlet manifold gasket,2 of .
Small stone drill attachments for im exact porting.
Removed cam cover: ,its now degreasing,in a basin,handy to have a second form of transport 
The red turbo hose was reluctant to come off!


----------



## Otley

Changed the Haldex oil and filter.
Not too bad a job. Old oil looked a little dark but not metallic by any means.


----------



## XXX889

Signed up to THE TT FORUM !

WOOOOOO !!!

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
[smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495

XXX889 said:


> Signed up to THE TT FORUM !
> 
> WOOOOOO !!!
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Welcome M8!


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=stupid.gif] 
Welcome. Even if you're from the West Island. :wink:

My brother-in-law (ex-pat Brit) lives in Freo'


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Whilst cleaning the rear seats found the 6 cd multi changer in the compartment behind the passenger seat ( result ) didn't know that was there  :lol: 
She's full of surprises


----------



## Boruki

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Whilst cleaning the rear seats found the 6 cd multi changer in the compartment behind the passenger seat ( result ) didn't know that was there  :lol:
> She's full of surprises


I had the same thing, mine was just advertised as having a tape deck. Definitely a cheery moment isn't it?


----------



## Mondo

...bought a set of 4 NGK BKR7E (6097) plugs for £11.20 delivered. 

If the weather gets nicer I'll do the service myself, otherwise leave it to [email protected]


----------



## XXX889

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Welcome M8!


Cheers !



Mondo said:


> [smiley=stupid.gif]
> Welcome. Even if you're from the West Island. :wink:
> 
> My brother-in-law (ex-pat Brit) lives in Freo'


Ohh nice ! Yeah I live on the other side of town, but Freo is a nice town to live in.
Don't suppose he owns a TT by any chance ? Haha. Need more TT owners in the forum out of Aus !


----------



## XXX889

Mondo said:


> ...bought a set of 4 NGK BKR7E (6097) plugs for £11.20 delivered.
> 
> If the weather gets nicer I'll do the service myself, otherwise leave it to [email protected]


Are you able to provide a link for such a great deal !


----------



## David C

XXX889 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...bought a set of 4 NGK BKR7E (6097) plugs for £11.20 delivered.
> 
> If the weather gets nicer I'll do the service myself, otherwise leave it to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to provide a link for such a great deal !
Click to expand...

Delivery would be more to Aus.
But a very quick Google of the p/n found Opie doing a set for £10.75 delivered.


----------



## skippiestt

Finally took my car off the stands today.
Lowered by 25mm 
New struts 
New led rear lights
Lcr splitter fitted
Door and boot microswitches fixed


----------



## Mondo

£10.75? Bugger. :?

Something like sparkplugs.co.uk. Just Google'd BKR7E and it priced up at just over £12. Not bad. 

And no; I think he's taken to the whole Oz lifestyle thing; probably drives a ute.


----------



## kclee1st

Today I cleaned the contacts on my headlight igniter with rubbing alcohol and a cotton swab. Trying to get my right low (dipped) beam to work. Dried it with a hair dryer before I reconnected it. No luck. So then I tried to figure out how to disconnect the igniter so I could replace it and wound up putting the cover back on and walking away feeling incompetent. grrrrr


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Boruki said:


> Ozzytheblackcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst cleaning the rear seats found the 6 cd multi changer in the compartment behind the passenger seat ( result ) didn't know that was there  :lol:
> She's full of surprises
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thing, mine was just advertised as having a tape deck. Definitely a cheery moment isn't it?
Click to expand...

You'd be surprised how many people don't realise they have multi player fitted


----------



## lord_of_the_rings

Treated the car to a wash polish and wax

Ally


----------



## delandrzej

(Selective) TT Roadster Overhaul !

*4 brand new 25mm H&R Springs
*New ball joints
*New Anti Roll Bar Bushes
*New Front Top Mounts
*Replaced Dip Stick Plastic Channel
*New Rocker Cover Gasket
*Cambelt Change
*Haldex Oil Change
*Aircon Regas
*Fixed passenger footwell shelf

Zero creaks & noises, the TT feels good again !

Splendid


----------



## hang your idols

Finally arrived the last parts for my build


----------



## blz-8027

Two tone interior


----------



## blz-8027

Ripped this lot out from behind the dash and glove box ,also stripped out a Parrot hands free

1 reason was the parrot was interfering with the radio (after having a new screen fitted)

2nd reason was i had something rattling around behind the dash

looks like a hands free Phone kit of some sorts ,not fully complete though


----------



## newrayTT

Well after 17 years in the house today I finally finished clearing out my garage, tidying the place up and painting walls. Well pleased with the result and car seems very happy with the decorations. Better half says that all I need now is a bed on the mezzanine and I can move in permanently


----------



## Gonzalo1495

newrayTT said:


> Well after 17 years in the house today I finally finished clearing out my garage, tidying the place up and painting walls. Well pleased with the result and car seems very happy with the decorations. Better half says that all I need now is a bed on the mezzanine and I can move in permanently


No garage is complete without a small couch to crash on for the long night jobs!


----------



## Otley

Wired in my cheap Tesco in car camera so the wire is hidden away.
Very impressed with the result. 8)


----------



## mrzzr1200

Fitted led front sidelights.


----------



## gtime

Had an expensive day!!
Cambelt, haldex oil, engine oil and pick up pipe, Aircon service £716!!!!!
And also been told I need another £500 to be spent on the car plus 4 new tyres!! Maybe the pixelated dash can wait!
On a brighter note my cookbots engine bolt kit arrived!
The simple things!


----------



## Morbs320i

Had my off side front spring changed today after picking one up from Audi, noting the old and new ones together there was clearly a difference as they must have used a pre-facelifted one before by mistake.

Now measuring 35.5cm so just needs to settle a bit....

Also checked my haldex unit which following an oil change a few weeks back had no signs of any leaks, well happy!


----------



## John-H

newrayTT said:


> Well after 17 years in the house today I finally finished clearing out my garage, tidying the place up and painting walls. Well pleased with the result and car seems very happy with the decorations. Better half says that all I need now is a bed on the mezzanine and I can move in permanently


Very clean and tidy


----------



## infidel.uk

ill just leave this here...



















more in a few weeks..... :wink:


----------



## jamman

John-H said:


> newrayTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after 17 years in the house today I finally finished clearing out my garage, tidying the place up and painting walls. Well pleased with the result and car seems very happy with the decorations. Better half says that all I need now is a bed on the mezzanine and I can move in permanently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean and tidy
Click to expand...

Yep impressed


----------



## Wiggles01

My new rubber turned up today, Goodyear F1 AS3 , R18 225 so just waiting on the BBS speedline split rims to get back from refurb and I will post up some photos

W


----------



## 1781cc

Took some photos that may or may not end up in a magazine feature somewhere...


----------



## jwhat

My Crusie control got delivered yesterday, and some new Amax springs got delivered today, so I'm going to have a busy weekend


----------



## Westy-TT180

Confirmed my appointment for a rolling road session tomorrow morning...


----------



## gtime

Fitted my boost gauge! Now just need to take it for a drive in the morning, fingers crossed it works as it should.


----------



## L0wer

Fitted dts coilovers only the rears as the front drop links are shagged :roll: 
Ordered rear links to as i need to bin the adjusters as there quoted 85mm drop turned out to be only 15MM 
I must say the improvement in ride is outstanding lets hope the fronts are as on point feel wise. And that the removal of the adjustors drops them down a bit :roll: 
Anyone else got these coilovers


----------



## banditz

Changed the wheels on v6.tried to load picture but it has to many google bits...or something.


----------



## banditz

I put hr coilovers and new tyres on mine .like a new car.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Found out our family friend who owns a well established and highly skilled body shop will be returning to the country by the end of this month, so hopefully I'll finally have the TT in the shop to get that QP fixed. Fingers crossed :roll:


----------



## DC240S

Changed plates to new personal reg and did some localised swirl removal with the PC DAP. 8)


----------



## Westy-TT180

Had a massive smile on my face after my Dyno run.... 

Cars running perfectly, plenty of reliable, useable power...all on a standard SMIC too! It's time for that Wagner FMIC... :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...changed spark plugs & pollen filter. Will do oil (and filter) next weekend, then book with 4Rings to do the major service she's due.


----------



## warrenstuart

Fitted shiney new steering column cowlings and my double cup holder 



















Warren.


----------



## kclee1st

warrenstuart said:


> Fitted shiney new steering column cowlings and my double cup holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


Where did you find the steering column cowlings? How much? Take long to replace?


----------



## John-H

warrenstuart said:


> Fitted shiney new steering column cowlings and my double cup holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren.


Genuine cup holders I presume? Beats risking getting your seat and trousers wet :wink:


----------



## gtime

Picked up some new tyres ready to collect some freshly refurbed alloys.


----------



## warrenstuart

kclee1st said:


> Where did you find the steering column cowlings? How much? Take long to replace?


Dealers i'm afraid cost just over £40 for the pair :evil: 
Upper cowl: 8N0953515A
Lower cowl: 8N0953512B
When i first ordered them they charged me just under £16 for the pair then when i called in to collect them they'd ordered steering rack boots... FFS :roll:

Quite easy to replace, disconnect battery -ve lead, T30 torx screws to remove air bag, M12 spline to remove steering wheel (after carefully marking it's position), 5 x phillips screws to remove cowlings. Re-fit in reverse order and put some thread lock on steering wheel bolt and tighten to 50nm.



John-H said:


> Genuine cup holders I presume? Beats risking getting your seat and trousers wet :wink:


Yep genuine double cup holder, been looking out for one in good condition for a while as no drink holder is a PITA.

Warren.


----------



## kclee1st

warrenstuart said:


> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the steering column cowlings? How much? Take long to replace?
> 
> 
> 
> Dealers i'm afraid cost just over £40 for the pair :evil:
> Upper cowl: 8N0953515A
> Lower cowl: 8N0953512B
> When i first ordered them they charged me just under £16 for the pair then when i called in to collect them they'd ordered steering rack boots... FFS :roll:
> 
> Quite easy to replace, disconnect battery -ve lead, T30 torx screws to remove air bag, M12 spline to remove steering wheel (after carefully marking it's position), 5 x phillips screws to remove cowlings. Re-fit in reverse order and put some thread lock on steering wheel bolt and tighten to 50nm.
Click to expand...

Thanks Pal.


----------



## sweatystt

had 2 brand new fulda 225 35 19 sport contact tyres fitted. £130!! Bargain.


----------



## siovey

Drove my v6 for the last time. I pick up my supercharged Monaro tomorrow..... 

It was a nice car, but I was fed up of the auto box and the impracticality of the roadster. Lost lots of money on it in 6 months! :lol:

Great forum, with some superb knowledge on here. 8)


----------



## artuncs

Newly refurbished 19" Porsche Alloys, 235/35r19 tyres. 30mm apex lowering springs (very comfortable)


----------



## phoenixboy

artuncs said:


> Newly refurbished 19" Porsche Alloys, 235/35r19 tyres. 30mm apex lowering springs (very comfortable)


Nice wheels, are you going to put Audi caps on them?


----------



## Ro5ltt

Fitted LED footwell lights today! No photos yet as car needs a good vacuum and I know what picky buggers you lot are


----------



## gtime

Ro5ltt said:


> Fitted LED footwell lights today! No photos yet as car needs a good vacuum and I know what picky buggers you lot are


Would like to know how you did this? 
Where and what's involved.
Thanks


----------



## Ro5ltt

gtime said:


> Ro5ltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted LED footwell lights today! No photos yet as car needs a good vacuum and I know what picky buggers you lot are
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to know how you did this?
> Where and what's involved.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 viewtopic.php?f=2&t=307403&start=30 this is what I followed, walk through starts on page 3


----------



## gtime

Thanks for that. The link to the CCM module isn't working at minute so will try with the pc tomorrow. I don't want them super bright but don't want to have to dim my dash lights wonder how I can dim them


----------



## phoze

Today I did the old wakbox mod...



Sounds good. Not very loud but does feel a bit more free. Also popped in a pipercross filter too.

I also picked up a LCR splitter from Braintree SEAT but ran out of time and weather to fit it - so that's a job for another time!


----------



## Mondo

phoze said:


> Today I did the old wakbox mod...


An oldie but a goodie. 

A mixed day myself. Changed the oil & filter and, in removing the undertray, found a small rubber grommet thing that I'm 95% certain is from a bit of the NS slam panel, to keep the black plastic from rubbing against the bodywork. Wondered where that went. Must have been sitting on the undertray for months. Bonus. 

However as the good Lord giveth, etc., I also found one of my dog bone bolts sticking out by about an inch.  Screwed it back in (once I found the thread and my 16mm socket) but it won't even hold 5 lb/ft so looks like a job for 4Rings this Saturday.









And no, Wak, ya cheeky sod, it wasn't a Creations Motorsport dog bone mount. :evil:


----------



## KTB

Got car MOT'd in UK as going to import it and needed new MOT even though has NCT in Ireland. Had to change NS rear coil spring before hand and got full service. No advisories thankfully. Phoned DVLA and found out car was previously registered in UK so no duty to pay. Bonus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart

Today i fitted my Garth leather trimmed door pull handles...

Before










During



















After










Warren.


----------



## Morbs320i

They look Really smart.


----------



## Spliffy

Those look amazing


----------



## VOOA

I debadged my TT ... And ordered an S2000 filter


----------



## Hughesy83

Fixed my headlamp washers - no more annoying dash warning 

Passenger side lift cylinder was snapped - where the water hose attaches. £77 for new part but all working now. Had to use some creative garden hose plumbing to free up the driver side cylinder as shes been dry for some time.... Also had a cheeseburger from McDonalds. Lovely.


----------



## phoze

warrenstuart said:


> Today i fitted my Garth leather trimmed door pull handles...


That looks fantastic, really smart


----------



## MaTThew225QuaTTro

..... Fitted my personalised pressed number plate.


----------



## gtime

After cleaning the leather yesterday I treated it today and fitted my new number plates and clear indi's. Also ordered my powerflex bushes.


----------



## phoze

Today I got round to fitting my LCR splitter that I picked up last week...

Measuring up the centre...









Fitted...









I'm very pleased with it - not bad for £43!


----------



## sussexbythesea

got closer to fixing my spoiler extension 

Nearly at the point of no return, just some final finishing required


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Removed and replaced the O/S turn signal cover/lens - harder than it should've been as a previous owner had broken the spring clip holding it on and just glued it to the wing! 
Luckily some thread dipped in acetone was enough to melt/saw trough the glue and get the broken lens off&#8230;


----------



## Jay-225

Ripped the Engine out of my Silver TT , then proceeded to strip it of its Gearbox, clutch , Dmf, Turbo and lines, manifolds and ancillaries before wrapping it in some tarpaulin for collection tomorrow as it is going off to save another TT... pretty successful day with some stunning weather


----------



## kclee1st

I reinstalled my gauge pod that I had rebuilt at ModuleMaster in Mocow Idaho. Looks and works like new. Now I know how much gas is in the car. haha and I can read all the L E D stuff. Pretty neat. It was 64 degrees F today.


----------



## david924s

Had a spare key cut and programmed by Actionman37 (Craig) on Saturday, excellent service great price and so happy now I have a spare key.


----------



## phoze

Today I spent an hour this evening washing the back of my 225. I had parked under a tree at the train station and got back to find my car covered in a layer of sap and sticky stuff from the damn tree and where it had rained!

I won't be parking there again


----------



## Mondo

...got the car back from 4Rings. Haldex oil/filter (due), gearbox oil (helps a little) and a new rear 16mm 4Motion ARB - no more creaking from the rear. 

Just need to work on my own creaking joints now. :?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

New brake switch fitted, part ref 1C0 945 511 A RDW 

Cheers


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Getting oil and filter change and new plugs. 45£


----------



## sussexbythesea

completed 4 years of TT ownership 

Of course its been challenging along the way (mainly on the wallet with many of the usual things :!: ) but its been a pleasure to own such an iconic car and be part of a great scene 8)

Mods are still planned and I've not completed 10,000 miles yet, so a few years of more fun to be had yet


----------



## itsmeagain

Took the TT for a relaxing drive then got out the hoover and gave it a clean. Gonna treat the seats to some liquid leather i think its called, as they need a little tlc


----------



## hang your idols

Big port head AEB swap started today;also i`ve bought EBC USR brake discs,EBC Yellow stuff brake pads and Motul RBF 660 brake fluid.


----------



## rlszer

Persevered in polishing my tail pipes. Mirror finish.


----------



## hang your idols

More head work


----------



## itsmeagain

Today i treated my TT to a cambelt, water pump, tensioner etc and had my faulty N75 valve replaced. 
Now its a happy TT


----------



## infidel.uk

got email to tell me my seat runners are coming next week, after waiting over *7 weeks* for them to be made by cobra, so i can soon fit my cobra misano seats 8)


----------



## bdc6570

Feeling very good removed the sump without any major problems... Cleaned and very shiny sump with a genuine oil filter and fresh oil..I swear the car drives faster... Lol


----------



## Mondo

...snow foamed the car for the 1st time ever, with me new baby karcher and spray gun thing. Fairly successful. Much easier (and faster) cleaning the car with a pressure washer. 

2 wheels got a 'wheel off' clean (they were off anyway, one being refurbed - peeling, not curbing - and both getting new boots) and all 4 got a good clean. Come up nice.

Tried a clay mitt, with mixed results. Does seem nice & smooth but I might have wiped her arse a bit hard 'cause some clay came off at one point. :? Maybe be a bit gentler next time.


----------



## blz-8027

Mondo said:


> ...
> Tried a clay mitt, with mixed results. Does seem nice & smooth but I might have wiped her arse a bit hard 'cause some clay came off at one point. :? Maybe be a bit gentler next time.


That happens when not wet enough,got to keep it lubricated :roll:


----------



## Westy-TT180

Actually did this last Saturday...

Removed wheels, treated them to a serious clean, Polish and three coats of poorboys wheel sealant!

Then cleaned calipers, removed discs, gave the discs a coat of zinc primer, then painted the calipers in graphite grey enamel, several coats later they look superb! Images in my garage!


----------



## noidea

Today I had two of the wheels off, wheel arch liners out and a good clean. I did the other side a couple of weeks ago. 
There wasn't alot of crap behind the arch liners but it was good to check.
Pleased with the results, shame on me though I didn't take any pictures!


----------



## Mondo

blz-8027 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Tried a clay mitt, with mixed results. Does seem nice & smooth but I might have wiped her arse a bit hard 'cause some clay came off at one point. :? Maybe be a bit gentler next time.
> 
> 
> 
> That happens when not wet enough,got to keep it lubricated :roll:
Click to expand...

Too much lube is seldom a bad thing. :wink:

Will bear it in mind for next time.


----------



## infidel.uk

Removed passenger seat and wired in a 4.7ohm resistor for the air bag , then placed a new seat in position, in preparation for the runners being fitted this week.



















Didn't disconnect the battery, just left the ignition OFF the whole time. 8) :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

infidel.uk said:


> Removed passenger seat and wired in a 4.7ohm resistor for the air bag , then placed a new seat in position, in preparation for the runners being fitted this week.
> 
> Didn't disconnect the battery, just left the ignition OFF the whole time. 8) :lol:


Looks really nifty inside and the rear area too!
Hey whatever happened to your giant balloon ass avatar?


----------



## Spliffy

gave the wiper linkage a good greasing, to cure a very slight but annoying sqeak


----------



## RobCo

Managed to get my Miltek fitted to the V6. Lovely throaty sound combined with the Modshak VDTA.

Also whipped out all 4 arch liners, gave everything a clean, emptied out the crud from the cill ends and did some stone chipping.

Hopefully the paint shop will have my front bumper finished tomorrow and it can go back together with the plasti dipped front grilles.


----------



## 3TT3

Repaired this :
It had broken before around the mounting bolt,it didnt stay superglued :roll:
















edit: Oh yeh , its the oat sensor mounting bracket which sticks out in front of the radiator lower edge.
The "nut" in the pic is just something I used to hold the repair together for now. Im still waiting for car return from sprayer


----------



## blackshaddow

Yesterday i painted my calipers ... Toxic green







And saturday before ..... Changed steering wheel


----------



## itsmeagain

My new spacers arrived and new number plate to replace the old cracked one. Cant wait to fit them later on.


----------



## hang your idols

Big port head AEB swap finished today


----------



## Beunhaas

hang your idols said:


> Big port head AEB swap finished today


Is there a proper turbo connected on that pro4 or still the stock k04?


----------



## marco-tt

I Love the steering wheel...
From wich car is it ?

Marco


----------



## hang your idols

Beunhaas said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big port head AEB swap finished today
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a proper turbo connected on that pro4 or still the stock k04?
Click to expand...

 GTX2867R it`s a proper turbo for you? :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

Fitted new seats.














































Love how low they sit, and they dont have climbing frames on the side of them


----------



## mrzzr1200

Car dropped off for service and mot tomorrow.


----------



## itsmeagain

Had a haldex filter change and also oil and filter. 
All basic maintenance completed due to the TT not being on the road for nearly 2 years. 
Now its time to focus on getting the few bodywork marks done, then time to refurb the alloys that my mate trashed [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] .


----------



## Beunhaas

hang your idols said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big port head AEB swap finished today
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a proper turbo connected on that pro4 or still the stock k04?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTX2867R it`s a proper turbo for you? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yup, that should make some good power! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## hang your idols

Beunhaas said:


> Yup, that should make some good power! [smiley=cheers.gif]


I expect 400hp and 500nm torque :roll:


----------



## warrenstuart

Following 2 x used alarm sirens that have managed just over 2 years between them i today bit the bullet and fitted a new one from Audi... £lots [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Morbs320i

She sun was out so I spent the evening cleaning the interior with GT11 and 12 liquid leather cleaner I bought a while back, quite pleased with the results and apparently it gets a better Matt finish after a few more hours.
Spent a good few hours then polishing the outside, nothing more satisfying than buffing off Autoglym polish! (Pics with it still on!)
Just the front lower grills now to spray Matt black with some plasticoat tomorrow.


----------



## kclee1st

Took my wife out to dinner to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary. After dinner I dropped the top. It was a beautiful evening. On the way back home I really opened it up. Had the cam belt service done during the week and this is the first time I've known how old the belt is. Great feeling. So we were driving a scenic mountain road and I asked my wife if she'd like to drive. To my surprise she said yes. (usually she is afraid) So we came upon this wide open stretch with great visibility and I told her it was time to open it up. She said she doesn't want to go too fast and I said to her that everyone should go too fast at least once in their life. So she floored it and snapped my head back. Wow what a great day.


----------



## Mondo

kclee1st said:


> Took my wife out to dinner to celebrate our 33rd wedding anniversary...


Good effort, that man. Rest of the day sounds like a winner too. 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And in other news...

...yesterday, actually, I got my 4 reburb'd TTRS hubcaps back. Not perfect, but 300% better than they were before. And fresh from last weekend's snowfoam, wash & polish, I'm feelin' the TT love again. 

Damn, she's a looker. Not bad at all for a 180K mile, 14-year-old girl. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Actually, that last bit sounds a bit wrong... :?


----------



## kclee1st

Finally got the right side igniter unplugged. Now I can try a new igniter. Used something that looks like an angled dental scraper. Found a new igniter on ebay here in the states. $105. Seems steep but it's supposed to be NOS.


----------



## Jez xbx

Watched a fat kid slam their car door into my car and deny it despite the dent
Then spent 4 hours cleaning and polishing my baby to try to make amends!
This is a first attempt so quite pleased!
Rinsed, washed, clay bar, washed, rinsed, dried, polished, buffed, protected, buffed
Takes bloomin ages lol


----------



## rusTTy_racer

cleaned my wheel arch


----------



## BenBaker

started the long process of replacing hoses.


----------



## kclee1st

Spent about an hour vacuuming the top interior and trunk.


----------



## Mondo

rusTTy_racer said:


> cleaned my wheel arch


Jeez, you certainly did!


----------



## eldiablott

BenBaker said:


> started the long process of replacing hoses.


are you going to replace the lot?
if so where are you buying the replacements from and are you buying them piece at a time or have you bought a full set??


----------



## Boruki

So today my car passed its MOT first time, one advisory only - a bit of play in a ball joint.

First time I've ever had a car pass without any work.. was pretty chuffed!!


----------



## alexi7

So today I picked up a V6 rear spoiler, like a pratt I didn't realise that it is complete and bolts in place of the other one with a thin piece to cover the top. Glad tho as I got it complete and just need to remove/refit the V6 one after a bit of repainting.


----------



## kclee1st

Finally got a new igniter installed in the right headlight. And it works! Now I have to figure out how to get the new igniter stuffed into the assembly. :roll: Sometimes I wish I had smaller hands. (Not very often but this is that kind of time.)


----------



## Morbs320i

Painted my lower grills pleased how they turned out


----------



## briancope

Morbs320i said:


> Painted my lower grills pleased how they turned out


Had mine done a few weeks ago and makes a great improvement.

Well done, great job.


----------



## Morbs320i

Took my mate and his 9 year old car mad son out for a drive in the TT, there normal mode of transport is a VW Sharon or A4 estate, squeezing the boy in the back I asked if he was ok, he had a massive smile and it reminded me of when I used to sit In the back of my uncles 911's, he had an old J plate 911e then moved onto an early 80's 3.0 targa with the big whale tale, I would have sat in that all day long!

I started out driving normally then got to a T junction which joins an unrestricted bit of road, from standstill held the revs at 3,ooo then totally floored it up to 80, have to say it goes well!!

He loved it and he's set his mind now on working with cars when he leaves school! 
You just don't get the same feeling driving the everyday Ford!!


----------



## briancope

Morbs320i said:


> Took my mate and his 9 year old car mad son out for a drive in the TT, there normal mode of transport is a VW Sharon or A4 estate, squeezing the boy in the back I asked if he was ok, he had a massive smile and it reminded me of when I used to sit In the back of my uncles 911's, he had an old J plate 911e then moved onto an early 80's 3.0 targa with the big whale tale, I would have sat in that all day long!
> 
> I started out driving normally then got to a T junction which joins an unrestricted bit of road, from standstill held the revs at 3,ooo then totally floored it up to 80, have to say it goes well!!
> 
> He loved it and he's set his mind now on working with cars when he leaves school!
> You just don't get the same feeling driving the everyday Ford!!


That sounds like happy days for you all so well done!

Let's keep the young'uns engaged in the real motoring world while we can, before we all go electric and have driverless cars.


----------



## Jamie948

Dropped my 225 roadster off at midlands vw for its engine strip and rebuild with forged rods, new piston rings etc and hybrid turbo replacement


----------



## Jez xbx

Fitted (allegedly mot compliant!) smoked indicator repeaters 
Which was surprisingly easy in comparison to most of my to do list!


----------



## John-H

Had a recent H (APX) coil pack go down on me. Limped into work (actually it was yesterday) and changed it for a spare BAM type I carry since a long time. Covered under warranty but Audi need to inspect it for fitting and non-functionality on the car. So to take that up I need to swap tbe BAM coil from No.3 to a more accessible 1 or 2, drive in, swap in tbe failed pack, wait two hours, have them confirm it's faulty then swap the BAM coil back in to drive home. Then drive back in and repeat the proceds to have them do the work to swap it for a new H pack. For £35 it hardly seems worth it :roll:


----------



## briancope

Jez xbx said:


> Fitted (allegedly mot compliant!) smoked indicator repeaters
> Which was surprisingly easy in comparison to most of my to do list!


Where did you get the smokey indicator lenses from? They look good.


----------



## BadNun

Today i just looked at him.


----------



## Jez xbx

briancope said:


> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted (allegedly mot compliant!) smoked indicator repeaters
> Which was surprisingly easy in comparison to most of my to do list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the smokey indicator lenses from? They look good.
Click to expand...

Ebays finest!
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A6-A8-TT-A ... 9156545015 
Pm me if that doesn't work and I'll try and get the info to you!


----------



## briancope

Jez xbx said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted (allegedly mot compliant!) smoked indicator repeaters
> Which was surprisingly easy in comparison to most of my to do list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the smokey indicator lenses from? They look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebays finest!
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A6-A8-TT-A ... 9156545015
> Pm me if that doesn't work and I'll try and get the info to you!
Click to expand...

Link is great, works a treat.

Many thanks...


----------



## mrdanward

Bought my V6 TT a little over a week ago and today was my first day of fettling. I did the WAK airbox mod and the flapper exhaust mod and the car has come alive! It should have been set up like that out of the factory. The noises its making are just awesome and I know the MPG figure is about to be hit hard!


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Got my tt remapped painted my calipers and also my centre caps happy days 
Some pics painted calipers and centre caps also give her a wash n wax ( well it was sunny 8)


----------



## Kjames

I discovered my TT has eaten a tyre this week. It only passed an MOT last week


----------



## Jez xbx

Discovered the joy of autosol!
Dam that's good stuff!


Also took delivery of new fan / radiator combo from eBay so I can replace my fans


----------



## phoze

Today I wanted to wash the car but it's just too hot and bright and I have no where in the shade to put it.

Typically British moaning... Moans when the weather is rainy and moans when it's too hot


----------



## infidel.uk

Decided to use this cheap plastic quatrro badge, not sure if its a keeper tho....


----------



## Gonzalo1495

infidel.uk said:


> Decided to use this cheap plastic quatrro badge, not sure if its a keeper tho....


Looks good imo


----------



## infidel.uk

Thanks buddy, it does look good in the photo, its just plastic, everything else is metal


----------



## BadNun

I removed my K&N and replaced it with a improved Wak box mod (my last one was terrible) and a BMC Racing filter. I prefer the stock look on the airbox.


----------



## phoze

BadNun said:


> I removed my K&N and replaced it with a improved Wak box mod (my last one was terrible)


How do you mean?


----------



## kclee1st

Finished up my headlight. Wangled the cover for about 20 minutes before I managed to get it sealed with the new igniter inside.


----------



## hurricanehunter

Got stuck on the garage forecourt having just put 25 litres of super unleaded in. Key went in the ignition but wouldn't turn. Also, key wouldn't lock/unlock doors or boot. Just about to call breakdown service when thought to myself it had to be immobiliser related. Fortunately just a few miles from home so my wife kindly brought my spare key and "hey presto", doors locked/unlocked, the key turned in the ignition, engine fired up and all was well! I can only think that the battery in my original key fob decided to call it a day at that precise moment. Thank goodness I wasn't miles from home!
Have now read several previous posts on the forum re removal of battery. New battery already installed but key fob still won't lock/unlock doors or boot, so I'm guessing it needs to be re-synched.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Can't see how a flat fob battery would prevent key turning in Ign. Turning steering wheel slightly would have cured that prob.
Resynch by pressing lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door.Repeat more than once.
If that doesn't work press lock or unlock on fob twice, before using key in door.
Hoggy.


----------



## hurricanehunter

Hi Hoggy, Thanks for the reply. Being a newish TT owner, my lack of knowledeg is starting to show through! I've read several articles about recoding/resynching keys ( one on WAK's website) and they mention that the "OK" key should be in the ignition (position 1) before going through the re-synch procedure with the 2nd key. Am I misunderstanding something here?
Possibly more importantly going forward, I need to understand exactly why my key wouldn't turn in the ignition and -in laymans terms- how the is immobiliser activated? I had assumed that the process of locking/unlocking the car with the key fob is the process which sets and unsets both immobiliser and alarm. Looks like I need to do some serious reading here!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Usually if key won't turn in Ign, it's because the steering wheel is in slightly the wrong position. steering is locked but moving it slightly one way or the other allows key to turn.
The resynch I suggested just resynchs the C/L, sometimes required if Fob battery goes flat & fob won't unlock car.
If the immobiliser is activated the engine will start, but stop after a few seconds & Key Icon shown on Dis.
Immobiliser capsule in Fob communicates with receiver in Ign switch barrel, Fob battery not required for immobiliser 
de-activation.
Hoggy.


----------



## hurricanehunter

Thanks Hoggy. I did in fact spend the first ten minutes trying to wiggle/adjust the steering column in conjunction with trying to turn the key in the ignition, thinking that the steering was locked in the way you describe. Familiar with this on other cars. Only when I simply couldn't "unlock" the steering did I start to think about the immobiliser. What I now realise, though, is that no matter what the immobiliser siituation, this couldn't be responsible for the key not moving in the ignition. In your experience, is it possible for the ignition cylinder to fail in the same way as , say, a door lock might? Thanks


----------



## Mondo

...took a pic of the latest addition to the TT family:









Running costs should be lower, although she's already cost me a new wheel-style transmitter, a 3500mAh battery and a bag of R-clips.


----------



## Westy-TT180

Collected probably one of the last remaining Wagner Tuning FMIC for the 150/180! I spent 6 months searching for this and finally found one an hour down the road from me! Never fitted, so covered in dust, even came with the black hoses I wanted! Now it's time to polish the pipes, wipe down the intercooler and fit it before my freshly painted bumper comes back from the painters on Friday...  I'm sure it's gonna be a huge improvement over the standard SMIC!

I'll book myself a morning on the dyno to see what the charge temperatures are in a couple of weeks! :mrgreen:


----------



## infidel.uk

Got some new shiny bits....








8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

infidel.uk said:


> Got some new shiny bits....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


"...the grabbing hands grab all they can..." 
Nice little haul you got there 8)


----------



## Gladys

....polished the TT. No sun...no rain...no excuse not to. Earlier this week bought some new (to me) car wax, which I find comes out best by "Auto Express". It is called Soft99 Fusso Coat (made in Japan, which explains the rather weird name). Googling the cheapest seller came up (inevitably), with a number of ebay sellers, however most of them seemed to be in Azrebaijan. 
Call me paranoid, but somehow I just didn't feel comfortable doing an online purchase there, even through Paypal.
Instead I bought from http://www.nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/879/, which cost about £5 more, roughly £25 including postage. Apparently comes in two varieties, for dark and light paintwork, although how a polish knows (or cares ) what colour the car is defeats me.

Anyway,it's a solid wax...fairly easy to apply. The recommendation is to leave it 10 to 15 minutes before polishing. Unfortunately, I got distracted (by food), so didn't begin polishing for about an hour, by which time the applied polish had "hardened". and proved extremely difficult to polish. So be warned...follow the instructions!

And the results?...well the car looks brilliant, but then it always does after being polished, and presumably the proof of the pudding is if it still looks as good some months in the future. 
Was somewhat dispirited that the "mobile car washers" in the supermarket today still asked..."want car washed?"


----------



## kclee1st

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new shiny bits....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> "...the grabbing hands grab all they can..."
> Nice little haul you got there 8)
Click to expand...

What is that chrome ring on the left?


----------



## Mondo

kclee1st said:


> What is that chrome ring on the left?


It's a tiny c0€k ring. :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that chrome ring on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tiny c0€k ring. :wink:
Click to expand...

If that's what you class as tiny then you should probably be working in porn films!

Kclee1st, it's a gear lever surround, holds the rubber gator down.


----------



## Delta4

Oil and filter change the second in 15 hundred miles, i prefer this method over an engine flush


----------



## Jez xbx

Had a blast up the m4 with the roof down to London and back to watch a lovely days cricket at Lords

How I imagine myself in the car..........


How everyone else sees me in the car........


;-)


----------



## John-H

Changed a failing rear ABS wheel sensor. The old one measured an excessive 3 k ohms. The new replacement was 1,100 ohms.

Removal of the old one was thankfully straight forward - it didn't require the disc to be removed to bash it through as it could be wiggled out from the back. The hole was cleaned up and the new one fitted without problem. If only all jobs were this easy!


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that chrome ring on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tiny c0€k ring. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what you class as tiny then you should probably be working in porn films!...
Click to expand...

Beardy, how do you think I've funded all the mods over the years? 

(you're right; by selling body parts. Amazing what you get for a kidney on the open market)


----------



## rusTTy_racer

John-H said:


> Changed a failing rear ABS wheel sensor. The old one measured an excessive 3 k ohms. The new replacement was 1,100 ohms.
> 
> Removal of the old one was thankfully straight forward - it didn't require the disc to be removed to bash it through as it could be wiggled out from the back. The hole was cleaned up and the new one fitted without problem. If only all jobs were this easy!


I think these sensors are another part :roll: that needs keeping a careful eye on as after I had my rears done the car was so much smoother to drive so assume a bad reading was effecting the ESP/ABS. I guess as the hubs rust with age they crush the sensor internals (hence why they never come out) giving issues :?


----------



## John-H

rusTTy_racer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed a failing rear ABS wheel sensor. The old one measured an excessive 3 k ohms. The new replacement was 1,100 ohms.
> 
> Removal of the old one was thankfully straight forward - it didn't require the disc to be removed to bash it through as it could be wiggled out from the back. The hole was cleaned up and the new one fitted without problem. If only all jobs were this easy!
> 
> 
> 
> I think these sensors are another part :roll: that needs keeping a careful eye on as after I had my rears done the car was so much smoother to drive so assume a bad reading was effecting the ESP/ABS. I guess as the hubs rust with age they crush the sensor internals (hence why they never come out) giving issues :?
Click to expand...

Yes, they get crushed with rust. My front one l remember needed hammering out and exploded into a tangle of fine wire. The hole needed a lot of cleaning up too.

I have been noticing a few hiccups in drive take up and some more obvious ABS moments at low speed. It will be interesting to see if things have improved.


----------



## kclee1st

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that chrome ring on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tiny c0€k ring. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what you class as tiny then you should probably be working in porn films!
> 
> Kclee1st, it's a gear lever surround, holds the rubber gator down.
Click to expand...

Oh OK I shoulda known.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Had a "Free" MOT from Audi & of course she passed with no advisories. [smiley=thumbsup.gif].
What a machine. :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Had a "Free" MOT from Audi & of course she passed with no advisories. [smiley=thumbsup.gif].
> What a machine. :lol:


What else from you! Are you going to the EvenTT?


----------



## Hoggy

rusTTy_racer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Had a "Free" MOT from Audi & of course she passed with no advisories. [smiley=thumbsup.gif].
> What a machine. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What else from you! Are you going to the EvenTT?
Click to expand...

Hi, With a 600+ mile trip very unlikely.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jez xbx

Fixed my low speed by transplanting a set of fans!
Took ages but feels great to have done it!
Donor fans waiting!


----------



## infidel.uk

jez i have to do the same thing soon, can i ask how you went about it pls ? 

bumper off i assume ?


----------



## Jez xbx

infidel.uk said:


> jez i have to do the same thing soon, can i ask how you went about it pls ?
> 
> bumper off i assume ?


Managed to keep bumper on.
I'll do a big write up tomorrow or Monday
I'll detail all the steps I took 
Bit of a pain some of it but quite enjoyed it!


----------



## infidel.uk

nice one cheers jez, ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## briancope

Visited my Dad in TT and gave him a handmade Fathers Day card in my bestest handwriting.

I'm 53 and still a great big baby [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495

briancope said:


> Visited my Dad in TT and gave him a handmade Fathers Day card in my bestest handwriting.
> 
> I'm 53 and still a great big baby [smiley=baby.gif]


As men, I feel like we never really grow up, our toys just get a lot bigger and faster. :lol:


----------



## briancope

Gonzalo1495 said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visited my Dad in TT and gave him a handmade Fathers Day card in my bestest handwriting.
> 
> I'm 53 and still a great big baby [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> As men, I feel like we never really grow up, our toys just get a lot bigger and faster. :lol:
Click to expand...

     8)


----------



## im_ant

Sold the TT! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Sad to see it go, but wanted something more spacious and with more performance. Took delivery of my new Golf R last week, loving it so far. Thanks to everyone on here for all their help over the past 2 years! Hope to be back one day.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Picked up my genuine audi A8 luggage net. Got it for 6 quid off the bay and it fits the TT like a dream!

Not quite as big news as selling a TT


----------



## alexi7

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Gonzalo1495 said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visited my Dad in TT and gave him a handmade Fathers Day card in my bestest handwriting.
> 
> I'm 53 and still a great big baby [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> As men, I feel like we never really grow up, our toys just get a lot bigger and faster. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## BadNun

Silver trim on the ignition and black washers in the engine bay, a mod is mod big or small.


----------



## Wiggles01

Picked up my head lights from Wasim late last week and just need the time to get them swapped over, I will post a photo or two when I have them on showing the full glory of the DRL's

Wig


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

BadNun said:


> Silver trim on the ignition and black washers in the engine bay, a mod is mod big or small.


Where'd you get that bling from lady??


----------



## BadNun

Harry ScroTTer said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver trim on the ignition and black washers in the engine bay, a mod is mod big or small.
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that bling from lady??
Click to expand...

ebay


----------



## 3TT3

Missed out on a v6 bumper perfect condition, all grilles and fittings including aliens.
It was in Scotland border area..somebody bought it for 200 quid and picked it up .

It was on gumtree and lasted about 9 hrs.
Why didnt I tell every one here.. Im not crazy :lol: .My situation, delivery to Ireland would be a minimum of 150-160 and Id have had to pay the guy to bubble wrap it.
When I was in contact with him I also neglected to mention hed probably make close to the 200 quid on the grilles alone .

Still someone has a near pristine sunset red complete v6 bumper today. I wouldnt be surprised if it was someone on here.
Meh the v6 side grilles look short from the front anyway compared to the headlamps, make the car look narrower.. yeh sure :lol: .


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

It was described to me as looking like Lego blocks


----------



## Jez xbx

Modified and fitted my eBay cheapy cup holder
Accidentally fitted it at 90deg to most people lol, bugger!
But keeps my roof switch free so not all bad!
Can't be arsed to turn it round now but might do in the future!


----------



## 3TT3

looks pdg.
How does the baseball stiching wear on the drivers door side?


----------



## Jez xbx

Pretty dam good tbh assuming it's original?
Car is 2000 roadster with 130k on it
Any excuse to show off a bit of baseball ;-)


----------



## blz-8027

Jez xbx said:


> Modified and fitted my eBay cheapy cup holder
> Accidentally fitted it at 90deg to most people lol, bugger!
> But keeps my roof switch free so not all bad!
> Can't be arsed to turn it round now but might do in the future!


I think everyone else has theirs the wrong way round not you 
Looks more usable


----------



## DazWaite

Getting it ready for new turbo....new pump and pick up....inside of the engine still looks sweet....rods and Pistons look like new still...

Daz


----------



## Jez xbx

blz-8027 said:


> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modified and fitted my eBay cheapy cup holder
> Accidentally fitted it at 90deg to most people lol, bugger!
> But keeps my roof switch free so not all bad!
> Can't be arsed to turn it round now but might do in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone else has theirs the wrong way round not you
> Looks more usable
Click to expand...

Awwww bless you!
I did the cup holder in the house and then took it to the car
My heart fell when I realised what i'd done!
But this way can keep it lower without fouling the hood switch 
See good in bad!


----------



## Skel

Wiggles01 said:


> Picked up my head lights from Wasim late last week and just need the time to get them swapped over, I will post a photo or two when I have them on showing the full glory of the DRL's
> 
> Wig


Hi mate I've contacted Wasim , getting mine done shortly, I've asked him to fit them too, would like to see pics when you have,
Thanks Paul.


----------



## Wiggles01

Skel said:


> Wiggles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my head lights from Wasim late last week and just need the time to get them swapped over, I will post a photo or two when I have them on showing the full glory of the DRL's
> 
> Wig
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate I've contacted Wasim , getting mine done shortly, I've asked him to fit them too, would like to see pics when you have,
> Thanks Paul.
Click to expand...

Hi Skel, as soon as I can find some time and it is not raining I will get them fitted and some photos up

Really can't wait myself to be honest.

Wig


----------



## Pengz

Intake manifold off and replace all the rotten vac pipework underneath. Still got a boost leak somewhere though :evil: Needed replacing regardless as it was obviously leaking.


----------



## kclee1st

Installed the new hazard switch/turn signal relay/hazard relay unit today. Should have turn signals again for another 13 years or more.


----------



## hey3688

Came out from shopping at Costco today only to find my Mk1 V6 had a new friend .


----------



## Westy-TT180

It wasn't technically today but at the weekend....

I re-fitted my freshly painted front bumper, headlights and No plate recess cover!  (I know on the bottom left corner on the cover is a little tiny bit out to the bumper line, due to transport from TPS, some heat and more velcro behind it will sort!) I only noticed once it had been painted!! 

Bumper and lights still need a machine polish too, the shine was straight out the gun!


----------



## Morbs320i

MOT today and it passed, just an advisory on slight creaking on one tyre, now time to get a private plate


----------



## gogs

Collected this 3.2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea

Looking good.
Nice to see you back in a Mk1


----------



## Mondo

sussexbythesea said:


> Looking good.
> Nice to see you back in a Mk1


 [smiley=stupid.gif] 
Plus, mate, get some clear corners. NOW!


----------



## gogs

Ha ha, clear corners, are those still available ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

gogs said:


> Collected this 3.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one Gordon 8) good to see you back in a MK1


----------



## gogs

Thanks mate, it's nice to be back in one 
now if any of you guys have some mk1 bits lying around that you wish to sell &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

got a new fan control module, a new after run pump, and a pair of second hand fans, also booked in for new coil overs to be fitted.


----------



## Mondo

gogs said:


> Ha ha, clear corners, are those still available ?











Geddit? :wink:


----------



## infidel.uk

Brought this home to play with, is a radio fascia surround that needs painting, a direct copy of the osir one 8)


----------



## lenny penne

Had my wallet raped by £900 to get through the MOT :twisted:


----------



## David C

lenny penne said:


> Had my wallet raped by £900 to get through the MOT :twisted:


Did you have to buy another car...??


----------



## lenny penne

David C said:


> lenny penne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my wallet raped by £900 to get through the MOT :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to buy another car...??
Click to expand...

Might have been cheaper!!

Full exhaust exc cat, genuine Audi parts and a rear ARB replacement.


----------



## gogs

Fitted a comfort blinker, an oem double cup holder and sorted out the parrot system that was fitted but not working correctly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S

MOT success and no advisories!


----------



## rocker tt.

What the hell is a "Parrot system",?? :roll:  :? :?


----------



## kclee1st

rocker tt. said:


> What the hell is a "Parrot system",?? :roll:  :? :?


Bluetooth


----------



## gogs

Let's you take/make calls, play music through your phone/iPod/USB etc etc all through the speaker set up, has a small screen you can see your music etc on, never need to use the old cassette deck stereo again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart

Today i fitted my new flat bottom steering wheel...

Before










Comparison










After


----------



## kclee1st

Cleaned the top with something called "303 Convertible Top Cleaner" Worked very well. Happy to report I found no leaks afterwards.  Hope to use the "303 Waterproofer" Monday.


----------



## phoze

Finally got round to washing the car, nice and shiny again. The weather was baking but I managed to get it in the shade for the last part of the day.


----------



## 3TT3

warrenstuart said:


> Today i fitted my new flat bottom steering wheel...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


looks really good ,nice proportions and chunky too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cost?


----------



## gogs

warrenstuart said:


> Today i fitted my new flat bottom steering wheel...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Where did you get the wheel from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart

3TT3 said:


> looks really good ,nice proportions and chunky too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cost?





gogs said:


> Where did you get the wheel from ?


£190 delivered from a guy named Michal and you can contact him at [email protected] he will also custom make to your requirements i.e. all smooth leather, colour of stitching etc.

I'm really pleased with it quality of the leather trimming is spot on and it feels great. Andy yellow TT has used him too and pleased with his 

Warren.


----------



## infidel.uk

Got these today.


----------



## infidel.uk

infidel.uk said:


> Brought this home to play with, is a radio fascia surround that needs painting, a direct copy of the osir one 8)


here it is, in position, unpainted..


----------



## titch3030

infidel.uk said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this home to play with, is a radio fascia surround that needs painting, a direct copy of the osir one 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is, in position, unpainted..
Click to expand...

I like the look of this!

Did you just get someone to machine it up for you, and what's the thickness of the sheet?

Nice stereo too 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

A local water jet company did it for me, see if you can employ one local to you, ill look for the drawing later if you want for sizes


----------



## titch3030

Thanks, would appreciate that! We have a small machine shop at work, so may be able to get them to mill it out for me


----------



## kclee1st

Applied the "303 Waterproofer" to the roof today. Started with a 2" sash brush. Did the seams and edges with this and then sprayed the bulk of the roof. Pleased with the results.


----------



## mrcharliechan

Fitted a drain tube to the passenger side on my Roadster after noticing there was none there at all!

Real pain of a job and needed my 9 year old son and his bendy arms for the tricky bits but got it done. Very satisfying - especially vacuuming under the passenger seat...

The guides on here really helped especially in taking everything apart...


----------



## sweatystt

Treated the old girl to a fresh new set of tailored mats and a stainless mirror switch knob and surround!


----------



## Delta4

Not long back from a road trip to see wak for little tune up after a health check


----------



## BadNun

Just been to see another TT that was newer with some nice toys and had a hard roof with it. My plan was to take all the mods off mine that i could, i was shocked at how super slow it was because i'm used to mine, the arches had started going and it was rusting in the boot and underneath. I took pictures and showed them my mechanic friend.....he said "bolt on toys, spend the money on yours"

Was not a wasted journey as now i know mine is a keeper, rust free and fast as a cat. Newer is not always better.


----------



## Nmc880

got the car fully serviced and detailed


----------



## infidel.uk

wired up some led lighting under the dash, works on the dimmer slider next to the lights so im pleased.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

I've got some very exciting content coming your way guys. Just waiting to amass everything first :twisted:


----------



## gogs

infidel.uk said:


> wired up some led lighting under the dash, works on the dimmer slider next to the lights so im pleased.


Do share

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee1st

Finally had some time to do a proper wash and wax. The misano looks fantastic. Water beaded off the roof nice. Did notice some rust beginning at the front edge of the rockers though. Probably a winter project.


----------



## Silver923

Finished up first week of ownership with a complete compound, Polish and wax...looking good!


----------



## 89forever

Today i found a Armatures Rewind company said they'd replace the copper braid on my starter motor.
Will collect it tomorrow...

Oh and i also broke my rant switch due to finding a bodge..... Fecking f**kwits!!!


----------



## alexi7

Fitted replacement battery cover, replaced some more dodgy pipe work


----------



## infidel.uk

Collected a new forge chrome gearshift. to replace my old forge brushed ally one. :lol:

















8)


----------



## Elsomrstt

Its not a today thing, but over two days I changed my front struts and springs, with super sport lowered by 35 mm, front looking good.
Set came with rear shocks and spring as well, they will be changed next once I have bought the new set of tie bars for rear so change the rear in one go.


----------



## 89forever

today I got annoyed at the awful thing that is bleeding the dam brakes on a TT, even with the help of my beautiful assistant it is a loathsome job.
Did it the factory workshop manual way, pressure bleed the whole car, including the m/c then did the VCDS brake pump purge.
Did it at least 6 times in total and the pedal still feels crap!!!

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Jez xbx

Fitted led interior bulbs
Broke plastic retaining thing on the courtesy light unit thing
Cleaned lenses on same thing and much better!
Removed 14 years of other people's finger grime from switch (ewwww!)
Glove box & boot working fine too!


----------



## hey3688

Changed the engine oil and filter,Air filter and cabin filter today.
One of the welded nuts for the 13mm bolts that hold the under tray on decided to come adrift so the bolt would just turn so i had to drill it out.
I also changed the gearbox oil on my Iveco work van for the second time this week thanks to Iveco dealers giving me the wrong spec oil and making my gearshift stiff.


----------



## infidel.uk

Had another delivery


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Got my mirrors back after being wrapped


----------



## David C

89forever said:


> today I got annoyed at the awful thing that is bleeding the dam brakes on a TT, even with the help of my beautiful assistant it is a loathsome job.
> Did it the factory workshop manual way, pressure bleed the whole car, including the m/c then did the VCDS brake pump purge.
> Did it at least 6 times in total and the pedal still feels crap!!!
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif]


On Tuesday I took the easy route and paid Audi to do it.
With their fixed price scheme it is only £49 to change the brake fluid while I relaxed on their comfy sofa.

For £49 I didn't think it was worth the effort of DIY.


----------



## infidel.uk

Been out in this beast all day, a 26 year old bmw E30 m3.


----------



## Delta4

Rocker cover gasket and a few more bits replaced, easy and relaxed job whilst sampling a pint of guinness


----------



## noidea

infidel.uk said:


> Been out in this beast all day, a 26 year old bmw E30 m3.


Is that a conversion, as I thought e30 M3s' were LHD 2 door only?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

noidea said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been out in this beast all day, a 26 year old bmw E30 m3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a conversion, as I thought e30 M3s' were LHD 2 door only?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

it is a lhd 2 door, lol


----------



## BadNun

Sold Arby


----------



## Jez xbx

BadNun said:


> Sold Arby


Oh no! Why?


----------



## BadNun

Jez xbx said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold Arby
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Why?
Click to expand...

I have a plan.....i know what i'm doing......i think.


----------



## sussexbythesea

rusTTy_racer said:


> Got my mirrors back after being wrapped


They look good 8) 
Look forward to seeing the full car view


----------



## Jez xbx

Couldn't catch one of my f***ing cats to go to the vets
Used my bonus spare time to have a play with the new parts washer I found ;-)







And yes, she was out!


----------



## Tommyg

I had a trickle charger, usb and 12v socket fitted along with reversing camera


----------



## noidea

infidel.uk said:


> noidea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been out in this beast all day, a 26 year old bmw E30 m3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a conversion, as I thought e30 M3s' were LHD 2 door only?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a lhd 2 door, lol
Click to expand...

2 door fixed head not convertible

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliff J

Fitted my new 3 bar grill...










Fitted front and rear number plate holders....










Bought these wheels....


----------



## david924s

Saw those wheels in the for sale section and on VAGcars.co.uk was so tempted, just didn't want to go up to 19" plus they look too similar to mine to warrant the changeover. Look lovely though and a good price!


----------



## paulw12

Fantastic wheels, but cleaning all that detail, I would be all weekend


----------



## kane

I want those wheels!
But I'm afraid I have spent all my money on car stereo :roll: 
So today I pulled a 2ga cable from the battery to an auto fuse behind the stock fuse panel.


















Cleaned the filterbox and did a Wak box mod while I had it out.








Didn't go full swiss cheese like I did on my Caddy Mk1 

And all back together 









I'm buildings a stealth sound system 8) http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1343786


----------



## Trouble4

picked my car up after some more head machining upgrading the valves and more

so far very happy........ 

WhanAB Plate for that broken plastic by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## infidel.uk

Is that a conversion, as I thought e30 M3s' were LHD 2 door only?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk[/quote]

it is a lhd 2 door, lol[/quote]
2 door fixed head not convertible

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk[/quote]

its a genuine imported german model, its an e30 m3, whether you realise it or not.

:lol:


----------



## noidea

It was only a question as I wasn't sure, touchy!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexi7

kane said:


> I want those wheels!
> But I'm afraid I have spent all my money on car stereo :roll:
> So today I pulled a 2ga cable from the battery to an auto fuse behind the stock fuse panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the filterbox and did a Wak box mod while I had it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't go full swiss cheese like I did on my Caddy Mk1
> 
> And all back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buildings a stealth sound system 8) http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1343786


Love the Wak box, here is my one.


----------



## david924s

Learned that buying a cheap supposedly genuine Audi VW coolant sensor from Poland (£16) was not the right thing to do.

Had issues from getting the car with coolant temperature indication would never go over 70c and normally ran around 50-60c had the thermostat changed under warranty.

Bought a supposed genuine Audi (was stamped etal) G62 sensor from memory £16 from a place in Poland, fitted a few months ago and same issue as before. Finally bought a genuine (from Audi) one £40 posted and fitted today instantly my temp gauge and climate 49c read ambient give or take then within a few minute of running was up to 50C after only 5 minutes of running had well over 70C then another 5 minutes got it up to 90C.

Hopefully this will cure the ECU 16500 code I keep getting and maybe improve my performance and MPG.

Lesson learned buy cheap (ish) buy twice!!!!


----------



## kane

Today... No, yesterday I blew my turbo [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

david924s said:


> Learned that buying a cheap supposedly genuine Audi VW coolant sensor from Poland (£16) was not the right thing to do.
> 
> Had issues from getting the car with coolant temperature indication would never go over 70c and normally ran around 50-60c had the thermostat changed under warranty.
> 
> Bought a supposed genuine Audi (was stamped etal) G62 sensor from memory £16 from a place in Poland, fitted a few months ago and same issue as before. Finally bought a genuine (from Audi) one £40 posted and fitted today instantly my temp gauge and climate 49c read ambient give or take then within a few minute of running was up to 50C after only 5 minutes of running had well over 70C then another 5 minutes got it up to 90C.
> 
> Hopefully this will cure the ECU 16500 code I keep getting and maybe improve my performance and MPG.
> 
> Lesson learned buy cheap (ish) buy twice!!!!


Hi, Nothing new there, lost count of the number of times we have posted use OEM for sensor or stat.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Boruki

kane said:


> Today... No, yesterday I blew my turbo [smiley=bomb.gif]


It wasn't as difficult to swap out as I'd expected when mine died, just to give you a little bit of hope!


----------



## infidel.uk

Bought this...

http://r-techperformance.co.uk/vag/...-seat-skoda/1-8t-k04-k03-hybrid-turbo-tuning/

Done the wak box mod and changed my d2s bulbs for some 5k ones.


----------



## asahartz

Hopefully cured my oil leak by replacing the cam cover gaskets. Took some time to steam clean the cam cover while I was at it, and also replaced the diverter valve, which I'm hoping will fix my boost surges.
Noticed also that the hose from the bottom of the pancake valve to the tip is pretty soft & squidgy and almost blocked with crud, so that's on the replacement list too now.


----------



## kane

3 years ago I decided to paint my scratched up wheels so I did this









3 years ago no one had bright/wrong color rims around here so it was so different that it was kind of cool.
Next year every other ground scraping Volvo and ricer had Kawa green, fluorecent pink or orange wheels. :roll: 
Since I broke my engine my car was off the road for a year and a half and now I get all kinds of looks driving thru town. Last week a guy I don't know asked if I had run over and killed a family of smurfs. I decided at that moment that this had to stop. 

Today it did.









Getting my new turbo in tomorrow and since the car was just hanging there today I painted my calipers and a couple of badges.



























Tomorrow I'll take the left side calipers and finish up the wheels. Hopefully I'll have my car back on the road in a couple of days and hopefully people will not stare at me anymore :mrgreen:


----------



## Jez xbx

_"Last week a guy I don't know asked if I had run over and killed a family of smurfs "_

Thats comedy genius lol


----------



## kane

Finally found this at a reasonable price so now it's on it's way to me


----------



## Jez xbx

Walked down my street in the moonlight (after being in the pub!)
And saw my car parked in a long line of others
And I thought dang that's a sweet looking car
And it's my sweet looking car!
Silver in the moonlight looks sweeeet!
I feel like I won the lottery!


----------



## infidel.uk

Removed the sump and did the oil strainer, those 2 bolts next to the gbox are bastids, lol

anyway, all filled up with fresh oil and even runs nicer.


----------



## sweatystt

Had the oil and filter changed.....and yeh I agree I think it does run nicer!


----------



## alexi7

Changed my headlight bulbs, painted my front bumper and polished my strut caps.


----------



## alexi7

infidel.uk said:


> Removed the sump and did the oil strainer, those 2 bolts next to the gbox are bastids, lol
> 
> anyway, all filled up with fresh oil and even runs nicer.


Yes they are aren't they. :x


----------



## drone

Stripped down my spare cylinder head and ground in the exhaust valves. For 100K + miles they required minimal grinding to get a full seat.
Tomorrow the inlet valves and valve stem oil seals.


----------



## chris booker

Joined the miltek non resonated crew !


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

replaced my dogbone bush, with a red one, hardest part is removing all the bloody under-tray screw's,



while i was under the car put an 1" x 1" magnet on the oil-filter, supposed to collect the tiny bit's of metal that get through the filter,


----------



## sussexbythesea

Picked up my set of Votex alloys bought off a member on here 

Decision to be made on tyres next and probably buy a set of wheel locking nuts :!:


----------



## Trouble4

took a pic of interior

WhanAB 02 TT 08/16/2016 by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

How many mods are in this picture ?????? if two of the exact same item count one only ......... 

or

1. under 5

2. under 10

3. under 15

4. under 20

5. under 25

6. 25 or more


----------



## infidel.uk

under 25.


----------



## Trouble4

infidel.uk said:


> under 25.


need a couple more sign ins before letting everyone know... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## briancope

Playing in the spirit of the game I would say that there is possibly under 15. As in under 15 but greater than 9. I think there are 14 mods.

But then, under 25 would give me better chance odds as the only opposing bet is 25 or greater?

Anyway, what's the prize?


----------



## 3TT3

Do we include lhd  , assymetric seats n panels,strategically placed sunglasses n cd's , n handy place for cd case holder? :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

sussexbythesea said:


> Picked up my set of Votex alloys bought off a member on here
> 
> Decision to be made on tyres next and probably buy a set of wheel locking nuts :!:


Im a bigger profile fitment advocate 
ie 235/45/17 is good on standard 17's(7.5j)
225/35/20 is a max fitment on the front(with a little wheelarch liner cutting).
245/30/20 is good on 8j 25 mm offset


----------



## Trouble4

> But then, under 25 would give me better chance odds as the only opposing bet is 25 or greater?


this was in as to accommodate those that are to tired or not in the mood but a readily high 50 50 chance of being right...


----------



## loremipsum

Polish the 12 year old muffler with some bar keeper. 10 mins job and shes like new again. I was shocked how well the muffler body help up.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

loremipsum said:


> Polish the 12 year old muffler with some bar keeper. 10 mins job and shes like new again. I was shocked how well the muffler body help up.


that's a first, how long have you been having therapy,


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Stopped for fuel but couldn't see any V-Power :wink:


----------



## hansdevogel89

connected up my rns-e pu with fully functional a3 8v flat bottom mfsw with the a5 8k controls and 8p steering wheel control module
fis instructions also fully working


----------



## MadAnt

rusTTy_racer said:


> Stopped for fuel but couldn't see any V-Power :wink:


Goodwood???


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Not quite, East Preston but good guess!


----------



## MadAnt

Lol

I need to get out more often instead of spending time on my back under my 180 project right now.........


----------



## Mondo

sussexbythesea said:


> Picked up my set of Votex alloys...


Nice. Always liked those. 

...saw V-power for $3.90 a gallon. San Diego's a bit pricy for go-juice; poverty-spec 87 RON has been as cheap as $2.09/gallon. 

Makes me want a V8 Mustang...


----------



## Morbs320i

rusTTy_racer said:


> Stopped for fuel but couldn't see any V-Power :wink:


My uncle lives down that road, I remember that place before it was the new flats it was an old garage, down the side he had an old stream tractor engine and inside where loads of old cars covered in blankets, remember going in there must be well over 25 years ago!

Good morning yesterday at Goodwood, nice to follow someone giving it the 'beans' on the way home, be nice to know if you were flooring it as I was actually keeping up really well (maybe mines been mapped in a previous life!)


----------



## 3TT3

Passed a porsche cayman in my (respray colour) , going the other way, in town traffic .
Er woo, so what :lol: 
First where I am ,local,you might pass a porsche of any type like once a week 
Second ,the porsche driver was kinda bug eyed looking over at the TT.I waved
Got a kind of humpff look in reply 
In the kind of dull daylight that was present,it was np to see the 2 colours were exactly the same,and since mine was recently done,looked as shiny as the cayman(porsche colour option like 2012-2015).
Im sure he was thinking.. wtfizzle, or similar "is nothing sacred!"

Now I need to do some sanding with a bit of 1500 and 2000 on the "dust imperfections"


----------



## MadAnt

Fitted OSF driveshaft with replacement inner boot & all freshly re packed with grease.

Spend the evening sanding down the front brace bar, and managed to get a coat of primer on it before the domestic management noticed I'd gone AWOL...


----------



## Jez xbx

Attempted to fix my stereo
Someone modified it with a screwdriver in a previous life
This meant the front kept going dark and occasionally fell off!
Took it to pieces and unbent the cage, tried to fix the cracked front but need glue
Also fixed the release tabs which had a mind of their own!
Reassembled and still working! Wow


----------



## BrianB

Dropped my TT off here


----------



## infidel.uk

got a new toy...










beach buggy hybrid ko4  as suggested by this forum, being fitted one week saturday.


----------



## TT Tom TT

infidel.uk said:


> got a new toy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach buggy hybrid ko4  as suggested by this forum, being fitted one week saturday.


Please could you take a picture of the compressor and turbine wheels and the turbo to manifold inlet? Just for my own curiosity.


----------



## infidel.uk

its back in its box now at my mothers house, next time im there ill try and grab some photos.


----------



## BrianB

Picked up my car from Jeff at Pipewerx, very very happy


----------



## Morbs320i

Hi BrianB

That looks really good, almost OEM style at the rear, how's the sound?
Did you go for a full system?
I'm thinking about changing mine seeing as it quite rusty and I've now removed both top and bottom heat shields on the cat as they were rattling, I haven't yet got any quotes, not really interested in loud exhausts like the original look.

Got anymore pics?

Nice colour car by the way


----------



## BrianB

Hi Morbs320i,
Yes it's full system 3" DP , hi flow 200 cell sports cat. I wanted to try and keep it OEM looking at the back and the sound is quite subtle when idling. Jeff advised to give it 3 heat cycles before opening it up so don't really know what it sounds like yet but hopefully just a bit louder than OEM.
Jeff knows his stuff and he'll work to what you want.

Cheers Brian.


----------



## BrianB

If you go onto the TTOC site, members journals BB'sTT there are a couple more pics.


----------



## infidel.uk

tidied up the wires on my sub...


----------



## MadAnt

Painted my strut brace glass black after having to strip it down to bear metal (numerous paint reactions between previous owners ham fisted attempts and the 2k I was applyin :twisted: :twisted: ).

Just getting all the bits together to do the cam belt swap next. Will also sort out a photo jacket account so that I can add pictures to some of these posts...

Antony


----------



## Jez xbx

Swapped my wheels with a new set I bought from eBay last weekend
Same 18 RS wheel but in much better condition
Thinking of having original wheels refurbished in grey / anthracite / gun metal 
But not urgent as got about 5mm on the michelins that came with new shiny wheels!


----------



## MadAnt

Completed cam belt, tensioner & water pump change on my 180bhp ARY engine.

7 hours taking it easy and using the excellent guide on here (via the knowledge base), and a copy of a guide produced by an American supplier (ECS Tuning) that I found via one of the Golf Mk4 forums.


----------



## kane

Got my coilovers on the car, and some spacers to get the wheels right. 
Dropped the front from 33 to 32cm with another cm or so left to bottom. Raised the rear about 4.5cm with nothing left to adjust so the adjusters are coming out as soon as I have made some new top sleeves. I like what the yanks call "euro look" but 4,5cm difference front to back is more old Mopar drag look than euro :lol:


----------



## newrayTT

Not today but last week car failed MOT on front arb bushes. Decided not a job for me as really requires sub frame drop so had the garage do it.
OEM bushes £5.85 each plus 1 1/2 hours labour £75 all plus VAT which I didn't think was too bad.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Was bored wen I got home so washed her again only 3rd time this week lol


----------



## Westy-TT180

Finally fitted my short shift, only took me two months to get it out the jiffy bag and put it on! Nice, precise short shifting now, feels so much better! [smiley=book2.gif]

Also spoke to BBT about a _K300_...whhhooooosssh!


----------



## watersbluebird

Removed my rear seats and spare wheel. Stopped my seatbelt squeaking against the seat leather. Bliss. Peace and quiet in the cabin.


----------



## infidel.uk

Got a new intercooler and badger 5 tip.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Morbs320i said:


> ................ I remember that place before it was the new flats it was an old garage, down the side he had an old stream tractor engine and inside where loads of old cars covered in blankets, remember going in there must be well over 25 years ago!
> 
> Good morning yesterday at Goodwood, nice to follow someone giving it the 'beans' on the way home, be nice to know if you were flooring it as I was actually keeping up really well (maybe mines been mapped in a previous life!)


Hi Andy, I missed your post.....recognise this view :lol: 


Yep I did give it a bit of a blast 

Being reasonably local that's how I also remember that old garage, would have been so easy to just flatten it and start again, glad they did not use the easy option


----------



## Morbs320i

Looking good!!

Seeing as Rusty Racer carried on down the A27 thought I'd go the long way as there's some nice bends coming off the roundabouts, nice to see how other cars handle and watch other road users just 'move' out the way!!

These TT's considering there mainly over 10years old look stunning driving along on a nice sunny day


----------



## rusTTy_racer

I got a bit blocked by a dear old lady coming off the roundabout so had to back off but agree we are fairly even Andy  When I came back from a breakfast club the rozzers were there in the van so I don't to too mad. Great cars, all of them, and a great bunch of enthusiasts too. Have we set a date for the next one?


----------



## Morbs320i

No date set as yet, I'll get onto Cameron to pull his finger out!!

My brother and a few friends have asked myself and Cameron if we want to tag along to a track day at Bedford on the 24th Sep, £200 for an open pit lane day + you can passenger with whoever you want on the day! we are both trying to get the day off to attend. So far going in convoy from Worthing would be a Boxster S, New 987, 911 turbo and a new sports Megane.

If we can both get the day off to attend if anyone else wants to join let me know, the track is excellent being just like a snooker table with loads of safe run off if things did go wrong, nice on track not to be watching out for blue lights!


----------



## infidel.uk

Collected a few parts from my mothers place ready for installation.

Beach buggy hybrid power should be fun


----------



## Gonzalo1495

infidel.uk said:


> Collected a few parts from my mothers place ready for installation.
> 
> Beach buggy hybrid power should be fun


Lovely! Congrats.
What TIP is that?


----------



## infidel.uk

Its a badger 5 , grabbed it from their www.

thanks btw, ended up with bosch 550's too , hope to see a comfy 290 bhp, for now, then save for a clutch and a chargecooler/wmi/undecided.


----------



## infidel.uk

Dropped the car in at 4 rings for the new hybrid turbo and badger 5 to be fitted, also asked for a health check on the pcv system . 

Saw a nice qs there , red 05 plate...


----------



## Mondo

...pulled a 3-inch nail from the NSR. Fark! Took it in to hopefully be repaired, only to be told it's too close to the sidewall to be repaired. Tyre's only a month old. :evil: Hey ho, £105 delivered for a new F1 Asym 2 from Camskill.

This after coming back to her after 5 weeks' sitting in the garage to find the battery unsurprisingly flat. Jumped her :roll: using the Mrs' Fiat Panda 100HP (which started first time without a grumble, despite sitting outside unloved for same) then had to jump her again :wink: when I foolishly turned her off before the battery had had a chance to juice up enough to crank her over. D'oh. Should have pulled the leads before leaving.

Oh, for a solar-powered Ctek battery conditioner...  :?


----------



## Delta4

Had a day out at the brighton speed trials watching a variety of cars and bikes being driven as fast as they could manage 8)


----------



## drone

Fitted a new cam belt and polyvee belt, changed the engine oil and filters, lub oil and air and dropped a plastic handled screwdriver down between the firewall and exhaust and promptly forgot it (it's an age thing).
When I got to the recycling centre to dump the used oil it was smoking like a good un  .
I do like the bam engine and system, makes it so easy to change the oil filter.


----------



## DC240S

first DIY oil change on a TT

5 L Mobil 1 and K&N performance oil filter.


----------



## damien.wrl

Fitted a pair of OE coat hangers to the headrests ... Mmmmmmmm not sure... Very busy in there now.... One looks odd then if you have only one which side???


----------



## infidel.uk

Arranged a collection date for my car, new turbo is ON ! she runs and im going to collect monday, woohoo 8)


----------



## damien.wrl

Got my dremell out and polished the inside of my tailpipes ...... Sad but looking so good
Might spray them gloss black............ Nah


----------



## Morbs320i

Just fitted my 'ebay' rear near side non bose speaker which still has some sort of amp on it, it Works!!!! Well pleased especially as it's a bi..h of a job getting the panel back on.

Although it's just a basic Chorus unit sounds pretty good now.

Now onto the next job...


----------



## infidel.uk

Used a whole can of primer on the 2 inter-cooler feed pipes, going stealth ftw


----------



## corrado1.8t

Took a few pics before I put her up for sale.


----------



## kclee1st

Did the seats today. Used Chemical Guys brand leather cleaner and same brand leather conditioner. They cleaned up some but leather doesn't seem as supple as I'd like. Not sure if I did it correctly. Spent about 90 minutes scrubbing the seats and another hour rubbing in the conditioner. Did this all in very hot weather today. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Westy-TT180

After collecting my ABD RACING inlet manifold and a spare rocker cover on Friday night, I've been trying to get this manifold off my mate for ages [smiley=argue.gif]

I rubbed both of them down, masked up, then in the glorious sunshine, gave them both a nice good coat of VHT Graphite grey!

Just need to get the dremel out and polish the inlet again and get them on...ABD say 12/14bhp increase, along with torque to match! We'll see what the rollers say in a couple weeks! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kane

...bought my selv some trouble. I stead of paying close to £500 for a set of Porsche Brembos I snatched a set of Mitsubishi Evo Brembos of ebay for £199 delivered. These are mounted the same way as the 6 pot Cayenne so the adapters will be easier to design, I hope :wink:


----------



## Rich2508

kclee1st said:


> Did the seats today. Used Chemical Guys brand leather cleaner and same brand leather conditioner. They cleaned up some but leather doesn't seem as supple as I'd like. Not sure if I did it correctly. Spent about 90 minutes scrubbing the seats and another hour rubbing in the conditioner. Did this all in very hot weather today. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Have a look at my post in here about tips on cleaning the leather,

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1372281


----------



## kclee1st

Rich2508 said:


> kclee1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the seats today. Used Chemical Guys brand leather cleaner and same brand leather conditioner. They cleaned up some but leather doesn't seem as supple as I'd like. Not sure if I did it correctly. Spent about 90 minutes scrubbing the seats and another hour rubbing in the conditioner. Did this all in very hot weather today. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at my post in here about tips on cleaning the leather,
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1372281
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Rich. I will try this next time for sure.


----------



## Mondo

...got my non-OEM AC compressor. Dean will fit it on Thursday. Hopefully... :?


----------



## kane

Got home at 10 and noticed that the line in front of the car wash on the gas station across the street still counted 5 cars, same as when I left 5 hours earlier.
It turned out that Shell is celabrating 30 years in Norway and that a £19.90 car wash was now £3, or 30nok.
My biggest doubt was how my newly plastidipped wheels would stand up to the "wheel cleaning" program. I went in with dusty gunmetal wheels and came out with clean gunmetal wheels. Puh... what a relief


----------



## sussexbythesea

had new tyres fitted to my new Votex alloys  


I've always liked a good set of clean RS TT's but have been looking on and off for a while for a set of these


----------



## 777HAM

Visited the TT Shop this morning and treated the car to a set of 12/15mm wheel spacers. Kit came with everything required including longer bolts and was fitted in no time when I got home. Very pleased with the look of the car now.

Loads of great looking mk1 TT's there to look at too in the car park!


----------



## newrayTT

Looking good Peter, I love those Votex alloys


----------



## rusTTy_racer

sussexbythesea said:


> had new tyres fitted to my new Votex alloys
> 
> 
> I've always liked a good set of clean RS TT's but have been looking on and off for a while for a set of these


Oh yes, looking rather fabulous if I may say so Peter.   

Stay away from those kerbs!


----------



## jamman

sussexbythesea said:


> had new tyres fitted to my new Votex alloys
> 
> 
> I've always liked a good set of clean RS TT's but have been looking on and off for a while for a set of these


looking great.... Graham's wheels he had stashed away in his garage ?

My day was so exciting I had my CTEC delivered and hooked it up.


----------



## Hoggy

jamman said:


> My day was so exciting I had my CTEC delivered and hooked it up.


Hi, Should have bought a Ctek it would have kept your battery charged. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## sussexbythesea

newrayTT said:


> Looking good Peter, I love those Votex alloys


Thank you Ray....just the look I wanted


----------



## sussexbythesea

rusTTy_racer said:


> Oh yes, looking rather fabulous if I may say so Peter.
> 
> Stay away from those kerbs!


Cheers Julian, the wait was worth it, even more kerb conscious now :!:  :lol:


----------



## sussexbythesea

jamman said:


> looking great.... Graham's wheels he had stashed away in his garage ?


Thanks Jamman, yes the very ones....as new :wink: 
I was online just at the right time 

Graham was a nice guy to deal with too 8)


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day was so exciting I had my CTEC delivered and hooked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Should have bought a Ctek it would have kept your battery charged. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Very true :lol:


----------



## jamman

sussexbythesea said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking great.... Graham's wheels he had stashed away in his garage ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jamman, yes the very ones....as new :wink:
> I was online just at the right time
> 
> Graham was a nice guy to deal with too 8)
Click to expand...

Graham is a top man an original 60s mod in the day


----------



## david924s

Saturday car went for MOT, passed first time no advisories so well chuffed.


----------



## DC240S

sussexbythesea said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking great.... Graham's wheels he had stashed away in his garage ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jamman, yes the very ones....as new :wink:
> I was online just at the right time
> 
> Graham was a nice guy to deal with too 8)
Click to expand...

They look great in your sig! Are you running spacers or lowered suspension?


----------



## alexi7

So today I thought lets change the P/S door lock motor, having done several on MK iv Golfs, double handed I might add, I was amazed just how much easier it was to do and no messy butyl sealant on the mechanism. 
I now have the correct widow drop and no self locking with the keys in the ignition...    
Thanks to the excellent guides on here plus of course WAK as well.


----------



## sussexbythesea

DC240S said:


> They look great in your sig! Are you running spacers or lowered suspension?


Thank you.No lowering as yet, just the usual 15 and 20mm spacers but the Votex do look like they are a bigger and appear to be brighter which maybe adds to the look :roll:


----------



## warrenstuart

Picked up some TT parts from the powder coaters...










...more parts away being vapour blasted and polished 

Warren


----------



## BrianB

Spent 2 hours at Unicorn in Stockport while Rick remapped my car, good to have a chat with him and know the direction I need to go if looking for further gains


----------



## Jez xbx

BrianB said:


> Spent 2 hours at Unicorn in Stockport while Rick remapped my car, good to have a chat with him and know the direction I need to go if looking for further gains


Back to the future vanishing car?????


----------



## DC240S

Needs a flux capacitor mod for ultimate gains! :roll:


----------



## BrianB

TT syndrome...........vanishing money!!!! But hey you only live once.......


----------



## Jez xbx

Took my car for its MOT.
Failed, but nothing serious, so big phew moment!
Another TT lives to fight another day!

Bit nervous as the previous owner had an MOT pass with no advisories 
Some how the ABS light was on ;-)
Oh and the CV gaiters were missing too ;-)
And the bushes were also completely worn?

So I was a bit worried what might turn up :-(


----------



## titch3030

Dropped my car off ready for it's front end respray (stone chips & lacquer peel), and to get some rust on rear o/s arch sorted.

Missing it already!!


----------



## watersbluebird

Fixed the groans from the bushings on the arb and drop links using WD40. 
Bought dogbone poly flex kit from eBay.


----------



## Mondo

watersbluebird said:


> Fixed the groans from the bushings on the arb and drop links using WD40...


They'll be back, I'm afraid. But it's a good short-term, cheap and easy temp. fix.


----------



## watersbluebird

Mondo said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the groans from the bushings on the arb and drop links using WD40...
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be back, I'm afraid. But it's a good short-term, cheap and easy temp. fix.
Click to expand...

Yes, I was thinking that. Maybe I will just upgrade the anti roll bars when the noise returns.


----------



## alexi7

BrianB said:


> TT syndrome...........vanishing money!!!! But hey you only live once.......


----------



## Mondo

watersbluebird said:


> ...Maybe I will just upgrade the anti roll bars when the noise returns.


That's what I had to do. The collars on the ARBs crack/perish so changing the bar itself is often the answer.


----------



## watersbluebird

Mondo said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Maybe I will just upgrade the anti roll bars when the noise returns.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I had to do. The collars on the ARBs crack/perish so changing the bar itself is often the answer.
Click to expand...

That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## watersbluebird

Took off the front grilles and painted them.


----------



## Jez xbx

Saw a cheap alarm on eBay during the week
Fitted it and tested it by opening door
It goes off but wow is it NOT noisy!
only did it to satisfy my insurance company
Think it's a complete waste of time lol
My microwave makes more noise when it pings lol


----------



## uncle nick

Last week I got a fresh MOT cert with just a CV boot replacing.

Today I fixed(*) the driver's door lock so it's possible to open the door.

(*) By fixed I mean removed the door card and kept spraying WD40 at the lock mechanism, flushing out loads of black grease and dirt, until it gave in and works once more.

As Jez says, fixed one thing, broke another - the window drop is now only intermittent but nothing's perfect and Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## cherie

Took the TT down to APS for her 2nd major service, plus Haldex service in my ownership. Ed and the guys also replaced the leaking cam chain tensioner gasket. It was flagged up a while back by another garage, so it was due to be done.


----------



## Mondo

...failed to remove the old haldex earth strap. Could I shift those nuts? Could I bollocks. :?

(PS: Pun intended)


----------



## watersbluebird

Red polyflex dogbone bushes came in the post today. Straight from work to get the old dog off and the new rubber on. What a PITA to get the long bolt off the fitting! I thought it was supposed to be a pair of 16mm bolts. It wasn't. The long one was something like 18mm. I only had a 19mm socket and this wasn't biting into it. I was about to give up but then tried a dodgy 17mm socket that had a split in it. I had to get my leg in there in order to get enough power and slowly it came loose.

I used my workbench to clamp the thing together when removed the bolt through the bushings / components.

Knuckles not looking great now, but another job done.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my undertray that I've had for the last few months!!!!


----------



## Mondo

...dropped her off @ 4rings to resolve a coolant leak. If yours has 'turbo' on the tailgate it looks... pretty good, actually. Quite surprised about that; thought it would look shite - but it doesn't.


----------



## watersbluebird

Changed the coolant sensor, hoping it would solve my problem of not getting to the 90 mark on the dash. It must be the thermostat, sadly. I ain't doing that job myself cos it's too fiddly.

Also I ran a cable from the battery fuse box through the bulkhead and behind the glovebox, in readiness for my amp/sub install.


----------



## infidel.uk

Mondo said:


> ...dropped her off @ 4rings to resolve a coolant leak. If yours has 'turbo' on the tailgate it looks... pretty good, actually. Quite surprised about that; thought it would look shite - but it doesn't.


 :lol:










thats my girl, hoping to collect sometime soon , and thanks, also im sure dean and the boys will have yours sorted in no time , great lads down at 4 rings 8)


----------



## Mondo

Aha! Spotted! Your 'zorst tips look huge! Personally not a fan of those alloys, but then, it's not my car. :wink:

Hope your own work goes quickly and financially painlessly. ☺


----------



## infidel.uk

Mondo said:


> Aha! Spotted! Your 'zorst tips look huge! Personally not a fan of those alloys, but then, it's not my car. :wink:
> 
> Hope your own work goes quickly and financially painlessly. ☺


they are 4 inch i think, i was looking for wheels for so long, after a while i just settled on those because i got fed up looking 

still like the idea of some 7 spokes.  or change the rears for 9 inch lol


----------



## Mondo

I like to daydream about a set of staggered 18" Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2s and play working out the ETs required to ditch the spacers. Then the £1400 for wheels and tyres slaps me out of my reverie.


----------



## infidel.uk

Mondo said:


> I like to daydream about a set of staggered 18" Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2s and play working out the ETs required to ditch the spacers. Then the £1400 for wheels and tyres slaps me out of my reverie.


one of the reasons i went for mine also was that the rear discs are pathetic and i dont like to advertise them but those pro race are nice wheels, i just dont know how id feel about showing my discs [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## rusTTy_racer

infidel.uk said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to daydream about a set of staggered 18" Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2s and play working out the ETs required to ditch the spacers. Then the £1400 for wheels and tyres slaps me out of my reverie.
> 
> 
> 
> one of the reasons i went for mine also was that the rear discs are pathetic and i dont like to advertise them but those pro race are nice wheels, i just dont know how id feel about showing my discs [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

But you don't mind showing your arse lol :lol:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

:lol: i will be hopefully doing lots of that on the road when its mapped again. :?


----------



## watersbluebird

Continued the wiring job for the sub and amp. Power/audio cables tracked along the inner sill covers and into the back of the car. Ground loop isolator installed behind glovebox. Also drilled in a few leds to light up the speaker cone (on dimmer interior lights circuit). 
Waiting for some ISO pins and rca connectors to wire into the back of the Chorus unit.


----------



## Westy-TT180

Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!


----------



## Mondo

Ooh, very nice. Look like Big Reds to me - or rather, Big Greys now, I suppose. 

Lovely jubbly. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:


> Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!


I like those! - that colour will look great! better than red TBH - don't know why reds so popular?.

A bit like the Aston Martin brembo calliper. Is that BCS who did them? do you mind if I ask how much?


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Westy-TT180 said:


> Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!


Question #2  I see you have removed the pistons and seals before they were re-painted - any reason?


----------



## DC240S

rusTTy_racer said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Question #2  I see you have removed the pistons and seals before they were re-painted - any reason?
Click to expand...

If I can chip in from a DIY perspective - When baking the VHT paint in the oven fluid can boil out and ruin the finish (as I found out) - plus I don't think it does the rubbers/seals much good.

Removing the pistons/seals and all fluid obviously sorts this.


----------



## Westy-TT180

Thanks people! 

They are LCR brembos, found them silly cheap with adaptors and discs...just needed refurbish to my standard!

I had them done by pro-calipers in London, Thomas, he also runs addiction motorsport. Honest, straight up guy too! 8)

They were stripped prior to shot blasting and powder coating, having new genuine seals and titanium bleed nipped 8)

It's always better to remove everything prior to shot blasting etc, I wanted a proper job done! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Westy-TT180

Mondo said:


> Ooh, very nice. Look like Big Reds to me - or rather, Big Greys now, I suppose.
> 
> Lovely jubbly. [smiley=dude.gif]


Big greys...I like that! :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180

I'm collecting the freshly powder coated brackets tomorrow as well, along with the coilover springs from my new ap adjustable kit, I couldn't stand the blue springs, so had them shot blasted and done in black too  I'll post a picture tomorrow 8)


----------



## Westy-TT180

rusTTy_racer said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Question #2  I see you have removed the pistons and seals before they were re-painted - any reason?
Click to expand...

DC240S got it spot on! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Westy-TT180

DC240S said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like those! - that colour will look great! better than red TBH - don't know why reds so popular?.
> 
> A bit like the Aston Martin AP racing calliper. Is that BCS who did them? do you mind if I ask how much?
Click to expand...

Thank you!

I've never liked the red, it's too much for my taste, I'm very much a OEM++ look, clean, fresh, understated  I got them done at a good price, but it's not always about price, it's the ppl doing things for me, I like to trust them, their judgment and advice before getting anything done. I'll turn my hands to everything, but these were a job for the professional!


----------



## cherie

Picked up my freshly powder coated alloys, and two new tyres (and only £299 all in  ). A few months earlier than I planned to get them done, but a lorry decided it wanted my side of the road, and it was a choice between alloys meeting a kerb, and losing the side of my car.


----------



## Otley

Took her for the MoT.
Passed, no work, no advisories, test fee only!
Picked up my OE thermostat and dipstick tube, hoping to fit them the morrow.


----------



## alexi7

Westy-TT180 said:


> Got very excited about my Brembo's returning from the re-furbishers...  roll on Sunday morning to collect them!!


They look great. Wish I hadn't sold mine to my son who put them on his Golf.


----------



## Westy-TT180

Went to collect the "BIG Greys" 

Built them up with new pads, new plates, new torx bolts and freshly powder coated brackets! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:



> Went to collect the "BIG Greys"
> 
> Built them up with new pads, new plates, new torx bolts and freshly powder coated brackets! [smiley=book2.gif]


Look great! Can I ask where you got the calliper hardware from?

DC


----------



## Westy-TT180

DC240S said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to collect the "BIG Greys"
> 
> Built them up with new pads, new plates, new torx bolts and freshly powder coated brackets! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Look great! Can I ask where you got the calliper hardware from?
> 
> DC
Click to expand...

Bit of a mix of suppliers really, so...

Pads Brembo - ECP
Plates - TPS
A2 stainless Torx bolts for plates (M6x16) - carbolts eBay
A2 stainless Hose bracket bolts (M6x10) - carbolts eBay 
Caliper to bracket bolts - Original as they aren't stretch bolts, just dremel cleaned the heads/threads and used high strength thread lock on them [smiley=book2.gif]

Thanks, I think they look amazing!  8)


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to collect the "BIG Greys"
> 
> Built them up with new pads, new plates, new torx bolts and freshly powder coated brackets! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Look great! Can I ask where you got the calliper hardware from?
> 
> DC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of a mix of suppliers really, so...
> 
> Pads Brembo - ECP
> Plates - TPS
> A2 stainless Torx bolts for plates (M6x16) - carbolts eBay
> A2 stainless Hose bracket bolts (M6x10) - carbolts eBay
> Caliper to bracket bolts - Original as they aren't stretch bolts, just dremel cleaned the heads/threads and used high strength thread lock on them [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Thanks, I think they look amazing!  8)
Click to expand...

Thanks - that's helpful.


----------



## cherie

I worked out how much my TT has cost me per mile since I've had it. Turns out that it's a lot more than my previous cars.  [smiley=bigcry.gif] It's seriously making me think about selling up, as I'll be made redundant some time in the new year (we don't have a definite date yet, but it WILL happen).


----------



## Westy-TT180

Took delivery of my cookbots rear tie arms and front wishbone inserts, along with Mtec 15mm/20mm spacers, bolts and locking nuts...now just need to collect new bolts etc from TPS and get on the ramp on the 22nd and fit - suspension, brakes, tie arms, powerless bushes all round...phew!


----------



## Large Package

..will be picking up the final piece of the puzzle (BKR7E's) from ECP prior to going to see Wak for mapping this Sunday.

3" BCS turbo-back already fitted.Above spark plugs, ignition coils, Bosch EV14 550cc injectors, Badger5 TIP & 42DD induction kit will be fitted prior to mapping.

Can't wait to see how much of a power gain I'll get


----------



## Mondo

Large Package said:


> ... going to see Wak for mapping this Sunday...


Nice! Don't forget to bring some of these: he loves 'em:









:roll:


----------



## Large Package

Mondo said:


> Large Package said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... going to see Wak for mapping this Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Don't forget to bring some of these: he loves 'em:
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## TT AJ

After two weeks of neglect she finally got a good clean and detail. Got round to fitting the Forge 008 DV & RamAir induction kit.



















Also had the clutch, flywheel and both inner and outer Cv's done so it's been an expensive few days.


----------



## infidel.uk

Collected my car from 4 rings dartford after leaving it there 4 weeks ago.

A happy day today


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:


> Went to collect the "BIG Greys"
> 
> Built them up with new pads, new plates, new torx bolts and freshly powder coated brackets! [smiley=book2.gif]


Helped by these pics took delivery of some of these myself! (Red though!)


----------



## Mondo

infidel.uk said:


> Collected my car from 4 rings dartford after leaving it there 4 weeks ago...


Guess I've got some time yet. The head's off and away being checked for cracks. Hopefully the news, when it comes early next week, will be good. :?


----------



## infidel.uk

saw a black one with the head removed. ...

hopefully you will get yours back soon too.


----------



## Otley

Renewed the thermostat.
She's been running cool for a couple of weeks, about 70 on the gauge.
Bought OE 'stat, 'o' ring and dipstick tube (just in case) job lot came to £38 from my local main dealer!
Dead simple job really, the only bit that's a touch awkward is getting a good grip on the bottom housing screw!
Fortunately many years ago I found a stubby 10mm ratchet spanner in the middle of the road, today it came into its own!
Normal service resumed, running at 90 again, happy days!
Didn't even use the new dipstick tube, old one came straight off no issues!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Shampooed, washed, dried & Meguaired the tyres on my beautiful* Amulet red* TT, now sleeping under her cotton sheets.  [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Westy-TT180

DC240S said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to collect the "BIG Greys"
> 
> Built them up with new pads, new plates, new torx bolts and freshly powder coated brackets! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Helped by these pics took delivery of some of these myself! (Red though!)
Click to expand...

  seriously? Glad to have helped with the motivation to make a purchase! I'll upload fitted pics on the 22nd!


----------



## alexi7

So today, I finally sorted the heated rear window switch being illuminated all the time. 
I was checking the heated seats worked, and found they were connected the wrong way around...when I removed most of the dash to replace the radio flap, and fit my S 2000 starter button. Having had trouble with the switches being glued in.. my photo of the connections was upside down... Thanks Audi for making the plugs fit other switches.. All fixed and Bose' working too, very happy.


----------



## kclee1st

It was a beautiful day today in the Hudson Valley of New York. About 70 degrees f and sunny blue and white skies. Took the 2003 TTR Missano for it's longest drive ever during my ownership. The Mrs and I enjoyed a couple hours of mountain driving. I had the climate control on 49c. Actually got the coolant temp up to 97c. First time ever. I was driving up a very twisty mountain as hard as I could. Came upon a hairpin turn and there was a Ferrarri in front of me holding things up. I think he was afraid. haha Beautiful scenery. Picture driving top down up the side of a cliff and looking down into a valley of colorful trees in every color of autumn. What a blast. This is the kind of drive I dreamed of when I was searching for this car. Very happy. 8)


----------



## david924s

I had the usual clicking from the flasher/hazard button in the dash after using the indicators and this would usually stop if you tapped the dash near the button, however it got more constant and annoying so bought a new Audi hazard/flasher unit and replaced it the other day. Easy job once the head unit and cage was removed, about 15 minutes and guess what? still making the clicking sound so likely not the flasher unit at all but the indicator switch so next job is to clean the contacts on the indicator switch bugger! I did wonder if it was that however it was easier to change the relay unit first even if a little expensive.


----------



## Stonebridge

Today I...
...ain't goin' nowhere until these guys finish resurfacing the road.


----------



## Mondo

...got some bad news. 

Head's cracked. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off to a) have a cry, and b) go BAM head hunting.

[smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## cherie

Technically yesterday, but I finally got the awful battered replicas off, and my freshly refurbished alloys back on.

From this:









To this:

















At least the reps were bought for peanuts. Certainly less than the value of the nearly new Bridgestones that are on them.


----------



## infidel.uk

changed my wakbox for something else.


----------



## zxrjohn14

Took the whole front end off the car...


----------



## watersbluebird

Took the front grille off (access through 6 star bolts unscrewed under the plastic bonnet trim) and gave it (and Audi badge) a lick of black paint.


----------



## watersbluebird

zxrjohn14 said:


> Took the whole front end off the car...


Has it improved the styling?


----------



## 1781cc

Fitted a rear wing to the Track Car:


----------



## Mondo

...unpacked this, wot arrived yesterday:








Zircotec performance black. 

Unfortunately arranged prior to my recent pending expenses. :? Still, looks great.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

If in doubt... spend money :lol: ) (or for the TT, more and more and more and more :roll: :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## Daz7595

With the help from a forum search, took my nearside door panel off to see why my window switch and speakers were not working and discovered x3 connectors unplugged!! Plugged them in and hey presto!! All working again 

Nice easy job for a change


----------



## Westy-TT180

Got everything ready for tomorrow to fit...

1. Brembos
2. Coilovers 
3. Poly bushes (frt/rr)
4. Cookbots
5. Cookbots tie bars
6. Spacers

It's gonna be a busy day in a customers fully equipped workshop


----------



## RobCo

Installed coilovers on my V6. 4 new Bridgestone Potenza tyres, installed a front nearside outer cv boot, had 4 wheel laser alignment done and camber and caster adjusted, had the rear brake hard lines replaced, Goodridge braided brake lines installed and a brake fluid flush with Brembo Dot 5.1 fluid.

It's been a busy day.....


----------



## infidel.uk

Fitted a new front mount IC, and still have washers working on the lights , happy days. 









i think ive blown an indicator bulb because only the side repeater works now on the drivers side and it flashes a million times a second, lol oops.


----------



## 777HAM

Finally took all wheels off and cleaned the arches out. Brought the car in the Summer and as it was lowered, couldn't get a pressure washer nozzle in there to wash out years of mud and dirt.
Can now see the paint colour in the front arch!


----------



## Westy-TT180

Westy-TT180 said:


> Got everything ready for tomorrow to fit...
> 
> 1. Brembos
> 2. Coilovers
> 3. Poly bushes (frt/rr)
> 4. Cookbots
> 5. Cookbots tie bars
> 6. Spacers
> 
> It's gonna be a busy day in a customers fully equipped workshop


I'm sure after I did all this today, my car now feels like a brand new TT, but better! So tired but so happy...


----------



## alexi7

Not actually today as Virgin have been messing with my internet, however.
My rear seat delete trial fitted, just needs a bit of fettling.


----------



## Mondo

Looks nice, Alex - and nicer than your A3.


----------



## alexi7

Thanks Ray - mondo, they are both quattro tho, and nearly as nice as my Anni Golf.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Very nice rear seat delete


----------



## Otley

....Noticed the dreaded boost leak (tfffft tffft tfft tft) as I was hooning up the slip road onto the motorway, then all the way home as she came off boost! 
Bugger! :? 
Came home and whipped the engine cover off and was very pleasantly surprised to find it was only a split pipe!
Temp' repair carried out and she's back on top form!
Good blast out and all is good, pick up a new pipe in my own time now.  
Happy chappy again.


----------



## Mondo

Eeeurch! Relocate that shit, now!


----------



## Otley

Is the relocate purely cosmetic, or (other than losing all the pipework that could deteriorate) are there any real benefits?
Considering I'll be keeping the engine cover on, if it's for looks only, it'll be staying put!


----------



## Mondo

Mostly, but not entirely, cosmetic. Makes getting at the coil packs/spark plugs much easier/quicker.

Plus it does look nice:


----------



## alexi7

Mondo said:


> Mostly, but not entirely, cosmetic. Makes getting at the coil packs/spark plugs much easier/quicker.
> 
> Plus it does look nice:
> View attachment 1


Nice one Ray, looks really neat. Makes my effort, work in progress mind, look rubbish.
Still not bad for a £ 700 TT, that's had loads done to it now.


----------



## rlszer

Today I.. removed the lower wishbones, to rebush; found I don't have a 60mm socket though. Now to find something, quickly.


----------



## Mondo

Yours ain't bad, Alex. 

Oh, and ditch the 'Ray' bit, or we'll fall out. :wink: I'd rather be called an Aussie - so that tells you something.


----------



## Otley

Admittedly, yours does look very nice Aussie! :lol: 
Still, access issues won't be making me tinker just now.
Never say never though! :wink:


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## alexi7

Otley said:


> Admittedly, yours does look very nice Aussie! :lol:
> Still, access issues won't be making me tinker just now.
> Never say never though! :wink:


OOOH , Raymondo is a Kiwi


----------



## alexi7

Mondo said:


> Yours ain't bad, Alex.
> 
> Oh, and ditch the 'Ray' bit, or we'll fall out. :wink: I'd rather be called an Aussie - so that tells you something.


Sorry Mondo. had a mate who we called Raymondo. No offence mate.


----------



## Mondo

Ain't no problem, Alex, but I can't have a go at you if I haven't told you. I've always hated 'Ray', so James saves it up for when I've really pissed him off. Like reminding him he's still not sorted out his scraped sill after... 3 years at least. Slacker...


----------



## BrianB

Received this from the nice people at Forge    ............well yesterday actually, but I didn't get back until early this morning.


----------



## Mondo

...got the car back!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Missed her tewwibwy tewwibwy. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Otley

Mondo said:


> [smiley=furious3.gif]


 :lol: Sorry, I just couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Git. Keep it up and I'll start referring to you as a soft southern shandy-sipping shite. :evil:

Like me. :wink:


----------



## DC240S

Created a job where there wasn't one then through the use of a sh*te tool I new was suspect created a MUCH bigger and complicated job!


----------



## Otley

Mondo said:


> Git. Keep it up and I'll start referring to you as a soft southern shandy-sipping shite. :evil:
> 
> Like me. :wink:


Ah now, that's just not fair that!
I think we may have got off on the wrong foot here, we've both learned a valuable lesson, let's not blow this thing out of all proportion!


----------



## Mondo

I clocked you're from Yorkshire so I figured you'd like that. 

You're right, of course; we don't want to the into the 'Adam & James Show', now do we?


----------



## Otley

Very true sir.
All mine are just banter, I don't mean any malice to anyone, life's too short for that malarkey!
Nice to know you feel the same.


----------



## alexi7

So today I thought I would do the sat nav mod I had on my other TT.
EBay mount and the plastic one I got from Anthony on here. Very pleased as its also my hands free phone for the moment via the Garmin.


----------



## Westy-TT180

Actually did this yesterday...

Still need to modify the air channel behind the head unit, so it slides all the way in and then get the alignment right on the double din console...

Liquid works well, just a shame it doesn't have an 'off' switch? Unplugging it everytime could be annoying as it's coded [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Bought a TTC number plate and bought some metal legal plates


----------



## DC240S

Completed a good cleaning session including underneath - all is well in the world again!

No pics as it got dark.


----------



## ryanmtt

Westy-TT180 said:


> Actually did this yesterday...
> 
> Still need to modify the air channel behind the head unit, so it slides all the way in and then get the alignment right on the double din console...
> 
> Liquid works well, just a shame it doesn't have an 'off' switch? Unplugging it everytime could be annoying as it's coded [smiley=book2.gif]


With the liquid gauge if you press and hold the toggle button up for approx 2 seconds it will power off

Then just press the button to turn it back on


----------



## Westy-TT180

ryanmtt said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually did this yesterday...
> 
> Still need to modify the air channel behind the head unit, so it slides all the way in and then get the alignment right on the double din console...
> 
> Liquid works well, just a shame it doesn't have an 'off' switch? Unplugging it everytime could be annoying as it's coded [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> With the liquid gauge if you press and hold the toggle button up for approx 2 seconds it will power off
> 
> Then just press the button to turn it back on
Click to expand...

Thank you! I didn't get any instructions with it and didn't think it has to be unplugged every time!


----------



## watersbluebird

First ever claybar today.


----------



## Hoggy

Westy-TT180 said:


> Liquid works well, just a shame it doesn't have an 'off' switch? Unplugging it everytime could be annoying as it's coded [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi, My liquid powers off a few seconds after Ign key withdrawn. No need to switch mine off.
Hoggy.


----------



## infidel.uk

sorted my front IC out, can you see it ?


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Nope, what FMIC :lol: Nice and stealth :wink:


----------



## infidel.uk

rusTTy_racer said:


> Nope, what FMIC :lol: Nice and stealth :wink:


ty rusty, i did paint the other side but the logo was on the silver side and i had used all the paint so i had to paint post fitting, lol


----------



## Delta4

I have come to conclusion that i need to do some trackdays, it's the only way i can/will give my car a proper spanking and find it's limits.


----------



## 3TT3

Changed my oil p switch.
Fair amount of work for a 5 quid item!
Took me about 3 hrs :lol:


----------



## happy_micky

washed the interior....can anyone tell the different?


----------



## gogs

Hit all the 4's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

happy_micky said:


> washed the interior....can anyone tell the different?


Slightly overdue for a clean then :lol:


----------



## nate42

said good bye to my rolled over chassis. I go this car 2005 with 18tkm on the clock. Died with 110tkm. This was my first car and I really liked it. I'll get another one and move some bits from this to that so that it feels more the same 










Ps. Striping the car apart was fun. These are very well made I have to say. No wires loose, everything is attached properly. I can now say I know a TT inside out.


----------



## happy_micky

Delta4 said:


> happy_micky said:
> 
> 
> 
> washed the interior....can anyone tell the different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly overdue for a clean then :lol:
Click to expand...

Huh seriously doubt if "slightly" was the correct word to use there.....the water for the mop after one seat was like my rim sponge bucket lol


----------



## TT AJ

Well my Prosport 60mm WRC series boost gauge arrived today from the Czech Republic. So of course I set about pulling the vent of choice out and making it fit.
I never realised how deep the gauge was so an extensive bit of work with the dremel was required. The dremel work is a little crude but none of it will be seen once the ring is back in place. Very happy with how snug it fits and no brackets required to keep it in place either which is a bonus.
Haven't the time to wire it up just yet so that's next weekends job 

https://www.prosportperformance.eu/en/w ... eries.html


----------



## Takahashi

I joined the TT owners club, and then saw my bank balance and how much this car has cost me already.....


----------



## infidel.uk

boost gauge looks the nuts 

today i got the last thing i needed pre mapping, so now i have everything i need to go get my car mapped, apart from the money, lol

Im working on that too !


----------



## alexi7

After a sh*t day I collected this from the powder coater's...


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Had these fitted today, and a new brake pedal switch


----------



## Stonebridge

Today I had the thermostat replaced as the engine was running cold. Now it's fine. Rock solid on 90.


----------



## Mondo

alexi7 said:


> After a sh*t day I collected this from the powder coater's...


Nice, Alex. I've got my ceramic coated one waiting to go on - but I'll be fecked if I'm doing that in the garage over winter.


----------



## miTTzee

HideHi - been pretty busy this afternoon dodging the showers. :roll:

Have had the 17608 fault for a few months now and could not
find out where it was coming from. So changed the DV for a 
nice shiny one, also the n249. Still had the fault but after lots
of help from members who suggested the n75 was the culprit.



Changed the n75 but not tested yet due to the weather, so will
scan it tomorrow and post the results. Fingers crossed it will be
finally be resolved.

Regards - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## 1781cc

...wish I had never started!


----------



## Moonwatcher

I got my TT through it's MOT inc new battery £460, hope that's the last £££ for a few months


----------



## Takahashi

picked up my dipstick tube from audi after i snapped it off the other day, aaaand then had to order an expansion tank cap after i accidentally through the other one out with the old tank....


----------



## Fastasaudi

Got ripped off at Halfrauds for £40 for a front set of Bosch Areotwin wipers.. :lol:

Needed them badly.. had some bad rain this afternoon and couldn't see a thing.. old wipers bumping all over the place..

CJ


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> I clocked you're from Yorkshire so I figured you'd like that.
> 
> You're right, of course; we don't want to the into the 'Adam & James Show', now do we?


 :wink:


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid works well, just a shame it doesn't have an 'off' switch? Unplugging it everytime could be annoying as it's coded [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, My liquid powers off a few seconds after Ign key withdrawn. No need to switch mine off.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

You can tune liquid off just hold little joystick in up position for a second or two.


----------



## watersbluebird

Brought home a 48" TV with the amp and sub still in there. It's like a van without the rear seats. :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

miTTzee said:


> HideHi - been pretty busy this afternoon dodging the showers. :roll:
> 
> Have had the 17608 fault for a few months now and could not
> find out where it was coming from. So changed the DV for a
> nice shiny one, also the n249. Still had the fault but after lots
> of help from members who suggested the n75 was the culprit.
> 
> Regards - miTTzee :wink:


 in my case.. a possible culprit.



TT AJ said:


> Well my Prosport 60mm WRC series boost gauge arrived today from the Czech Republic. So of course I set about pulling the vent of choice out and making it fit.
> I never realised how deep the gauge was so an extensive bit of work with the dremel was required. The dremel work is a little crude but none of it will be seen once the ring is back in place. Very happy with how snug it fits and no brackets required to keep it in place either which is a bonus.
> Haven't the time to wire it up just yet so that's next weekends job


mm you can take the innards out of the vent with a bit of effort,to replace as it originally was later if you want . with 60mm gauges you dont get much vent airflow anyway.Holding the gauge in you just need some double sided tape..just saying.


----------



## david924s

Fastasaudi said:


> Got ripped off at Halfrauds for £40 for a front set of Bosch Areotwin wipers.. :lol:
> 
> Needed them badly.. had some bad rain this afternoon and couldn't see a thing.. old wipers bumping all over the place..
> 
> CJ


Shame you needed them so quickly mine arrived next day delivery from Wiperblades.co.uk 21" Valeo Silencio aero with a lovely small mounting bracket and so quiet compared to my old ones £25ish I believe.

Ordered last Friday noon arrived Saturday morning and took all of 30 seconds to fit!


----------



## Westy-TT180

Fitted powerflex front & rear anti-roll bar bushes...

Rears were done with the heat shield in place, only removed retaining nuts then pulled down to gain access 

Fronts were done in situ also, the n/s clamp with the sneaky power steering pipe almost stumped me, but access is good between the subframe and bulk head, deep 13mm and a small flexi-ratchet soon had it off! :idea:

To fair I did have use of a 2-post lift... :roll:

Suspension overhaul complete!

Next job... :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180

david924s said:


> Fastasaudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ripped off at Halfrauds for £40 for a front set of Bosch Areotwin wipers.. :lol:
> 
> Needed them badly.. had some bad rain this afternoon and couldn't see a thing.. old wipers bumping all over the place..
> 
> CJ
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you needed them so quickly mine arrived next day delivery from Wiperblades.co.uk 21" Valeo Silencio aero with a lovely small mounting bracket and so quiet compared to my old ones £25ish I believe.
> 
> Ordered last Friday noon arrived Saturday morning and took all of 30 seconds to fit!
Click to expand...

Next time you need some, PM me, I work for Bosch, could've sorted you out a pair through one of our distribution channels for a far more wallet friendly price than that!


----------



## DC240S

Hmmm! - I would like to declare an interest in some wallet friendly wiper blades please.



Westy-TT180 said:


> david924s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fastasaudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ripped off at Halfrauds for £40 for a front set of Bosch Areotwin wipers.. :lol:
> 
> Needed them badly.. had some bad rain this afternoon and couldn't see a thing.. old wipers bumping all over the place..
> 
> CJ
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you needed them so quickly mine arrived next day delivery from Wiperblades.co.uk 21" Valeo Silencio aero with a lovely small mounting bracket and so quiet compared to my old ones £25ish I believe.
> 
> Ordered last Friday noon arrived Saturday morning and took all of 30 seconds to fit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time you need some, PM me, I work for Bosch, could've sorted you out a pair through one of our distribution channels for a far more wallet friendly price than that!
Click to expand...


----------



## Westy-TT180

I knew posting that reply would start something... :roll:


----------



## Fastasaudi

Westy-TT180 said:


> david924s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fastasaudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ripped off at Halfrauds for £40 for a front set of Bosch Areotwin wipers.. :lol:
> 
> Needed them badly.. had some bad rain this afternoon and couldn't see a thing.. old wipers bumping all over the place..
> 
> CJ
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you needed them so quickly mine arrived next day delivery from Wiperblades.co.uk 21" Valeo Silencio aero with a lovely small mounting bracket and so quiet compared to my old ones £25ish I believe.
> 
> Ordered last Friday noon arrived Saturday morning and took all of 30 seconds to fit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time you need some, PM me, I work for Bosch, could've sorted you out a pair through one of our distribution channels for a far more wallet friendly price than that!
Click to expand...

Cheers matey.. will keep this for next year.. Lol..


----------



## Delta4

Spent the day at the nec classic car show


----------



## TT AJ

TT AJ said:


> Well my Prosport 60mm WRC series boost gauge arrived today from the Czech Republic. So of course I set about pulling the vent of choice out and making it fit.
> I never realised how deep the gauge was so an extensive bit of work with the dremel was required. The dremel work is a little crude but none of it will be seen once the ring is back in place. Very happy with how snug it fits and no brackets required to keep it in place either which is a bonus.
> Haven't the time to wire it up just yet so that's next weekends job





3TT3 said:


> mm you can take the innards out of the vent with a bit of effort,to replace as it originally was later if you want . with 60mm gauges you dont get much vent airflow anyway.Holding the gauge in you just need some double sided tape..just saying.


I'm 100% certain I shouldn't need anything to keep the gauge in place, it's ridiculously tight and takes some effort to get it out.. plus the ring will be glued back in to place essentially keeping it in situ. I've already removed the internals of the vent and once it's up a running I'll cut some plastic and plastic weld it around 2cm deep into the vent(with holes for the wiring etc) and affix some dense foam to that to bring it flush with the backside of the vent to be double sure that the air flow is directed else where.
A little overkill admittedly but no harm in going the extra step especially as it's minimal work.


----------



## dimpelman

Today i.. took a drive and enjoyed my TT every inch of way, felt better than all the other people in there suzukis, renaults and other cars :lol: . I was immediately punished by a screaming black ferrari 458 who drove bye  ah well, still loving it :mrgreen:


----------



## Delta4

dimpelman said:


> Today i.. took a drive and enjoyed my TT every inch of way, felt better than all the other people in there suzukis, renaults and other cars :lol: . I was immediately punished by a screaming black ferrari 458 who drove bye  ah well, still loving it :mrgreen:


That's what happens to audi drivers that feel that they are more superior than other road users :lol:


----------



## dimpelman

Delta4 said:


> dimpelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i.. took a drive and enjoyed my TT every inch of way, felt better than all the other people in there suzukis, renaults and other cars :lol: . I was immediately punished by a screaming black ferrari 458 who drove bye  ah well, still loving it :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens to audi drivers that feel that they are more superior than other road users :lol:
Click to expand...

 Hahaha :mrgreen: just ordered myself a ferrari 458 , chances to be punished by a bugatti Veyron are slim! (Note to self, ordered it in 1:43 scale)


----------



## OeTT

Put her up for sale


----------



## watersbluebird

Changed my engine speed sensor (seeing as I have done the cambelt position sensor already) and did an oil/filter change. Bitch of a job getting the sump plug off. Bitch of a job getting the filter off. What is it with this car????
Took the steering wheel off and opened up the steering angle sensor. Seems to have worked. The yellow circle wasn't visible when straight ahead. No code error for the steering sensor now, but my cambelt sensor is still annoyed at me.


----------



## Takahashi

got the new coolant, new dipstick tube in, and found out id left my extension bar at home so couldnt do the oil.

cars running sweet, but Climate control coolant temp varies between 82 and 110 (dashpod is broken), ive just put a genuine thermostat in, so im guessing my water temp sensor may be fudged? (scanguage calls a water temp 8-9 degrees lower than the climate control panel)...


----------



## Oranoco

Today I (well yesterday but hey) took my TT through Cheddar Gorge.










Also ordered a load of parts for my A4


----------



## Fastasaudi

Found the limits of the Audi Quattro system... 

To be fair I think its was more the limits of the cheap Chinese summer tyres on a wet diesel strewn roundabout.. LOL..

Lots of fun 4 wheel drifting..!! 8)

CJ


----------



## watersbluebird

Installed my microphone into the strip of plastic by the cabin lights console. Very stealth. Took the pillar trim off and wired behind the glovebox. Tidied up the mile of wiring for led lights (gears ring, puddle - one had stopped working so I sorted this), footwell, doorcards, vents) by removing trim around the steering wheel and under the cigarette lighter. 
I also changed my footwell lights from the silly blue to the more suitable red.

Changed the oil and filter on my son's Hyundai Coupe too; piece of cake compared to the TT yesterday. :?


----------



## Mondo

OeTT said:


> Put her up for sale


 

Aw, shite.


----------



## TucTech

Installed 2.0 coils, forge turbo inlet tube and made the WAK air box mod. These changes really improved the boost response of my 2002 roadster.


----------



## OeTT

Mondo said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put her up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, shite.
Click to expand...

Defecting to an S4 avant . We need a rolling road day, whereas James when you need him?


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my broken headlight washer assy and made a start on installing my Forge fmic


----------



## Jez xbx

Fastasaudi said:


> Found the limits of the Audi Quattro system...
> 
> To be fair I think its was more the limits of the cheap Chinese summer tyres on a wet diesel strewn roundabout.. LOL..
> 
> Lots of fun 4 wheel drifting..!! 8)
> 
> CJ


Snap and snap (at the weekend!) but it was fun ;-) just love 4 wheel drive ;-)


----------



## Mondo

OeTT said:


> ...Defecting to an S4 avant ...


Ah, OK, so not all bad, then. Personally I'm hanging out for 200K and the forthcoming RS3 saloon to drop below £50K. :?



OeTT said:


> ...We need a rolling road day, where is James when you need him?


Sucking on a deep-fried sausage roll, if I know The Texas Chainsnore Massacrer.


----------



## corrado1.8t

threw those seat fr alloys on over the weekend wrapped in new kuhmos with 20mm adapters. Too modern maybe ?


----------



## 3TT3

corrado1.8t said:


> threw those seat fr alloys on over the weekend wrapped in new kuhmos with 20mm adapters. Too modern maybe ?


Yes 

Hey tho ,depends on the weight 
Today I lost 50lbs of unsprung weight. ok 48-50
Changed to winter wheels ,original audi alloys with 235/45/17 on (44lbs each)
20 in wheels with 245/30/20 on (56 lbs each) have gone into hibernation.


----------



## titch3030

Put the TT in for it's MOT, straight through, no advisories!

Not bad for a 13 year old car


----------



## Hoggy

titch3030 said:


> Put the TT in for it's MOT, straight through, no advisories!
> 
> Not bad for a 13 year old car


Hi, Excellent. [smiley=dude.gif] always a worry.
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Spent a couple of hours filing the brackets supplied by Forge to fit my FMIC..........took me back to my apprentice days........a good few years ago    but all good now and FMIC in place    , just a few bits to finish off tomorrow, time permitting !!!!!


----------



## BrianB

Spent another 3 hours repositioning boost pipes and re-profiling the bumper in order to get the bumper cover to go on with the aliens somewhere close to the flat spot on the boost pipes [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so fingers crossed a few hours tomorrow should see bumper cover, wheel arch liners and wheels back on ready for a test drive


----------



## BrianB

Finally got my FMIC fitted and everything back together and headlight washers are now working    , weather not great so test drive tomorrow


----------



## JWP

Today I brought a Ramair induction kit :lol:


----------



## briancope

JWP said:


> Today I brought a Ramair induction kit :lol:


Lets have some pic's of your engine bay when you are ready then 8)


----------



## JWP

briancope said:


> JWP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I brought a Ramair induction kit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets have some pic's of your engine bay when you are ready then 8)
Click to expand...

Here you go, Briancope, Ramair induction kit fitted today and for good measure I cleaned the maf sensor.


----------



## briancope

JWP said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I brought a Ramair induction kit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets have some pic's of your engine bay when you are ready then 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, Briancope, Ramair induction kit fitted today and for good measure I cleaned the maf sensor.
Click to expand...

Excellent, hope it sounds as good as it looks 8)


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my new Zircotec performance metallic black-coated cam cover. What a ball/back ache.


----------



## infidel.uk

Found some photos of one of my old RS turbos...



















8)


----------



## JWP

infidel.uk said:


> Found some photos of one of my old RS turbos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi infedel.UK, car looks amazing mate nice example of a 90 spec, I was in the RS owners club and owned 2 series 2 rs turbos and 1 cosworth ...cracking
> classic motors.
> 
> 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

ty, ive had several, & miss the simplicity of those engines 

t3 hybrid on the 90 spec.


----------



## JWP

infidel.uk said:


> ty, ive had several, & miss the simplicity of those engines
> 
> t3 hybrid on the 90 spec.


Fully agree, those cvh engines was so easy to work on, now you need a computer for this and that, very frustrating.


----------



## Oranoco

Still have my RS Turbo, great fun but it's eaten money in my 21 year ownership


----------



## Chins48

did a DIY job and stripped down and replaced my dashboard LCD screen, now I've a full set of pixels. I've never seen my readout working so didn't know what i was missing   Another £100 plus I've kept in my wallet :lol:


----------



## watersbluebird

Vinyl wrapped my fuel cap and changed the bolts. Remember to order the correct amount in future.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Oranoco said:


> Still have my RS Turbo, great fun but it's eaten money in my 21 year ownership


What and the TT has been better? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

that old 90 spec of mine , had a blueprinted engine, not a new turbo, and cost 1600 quid back then, set up and fitted.

thats so cheap !

Back on topic, today i stripped my amp rack out so wak can show me how to swap the fuel pump this weekend when its remapped, hoping to get around 300 from the new hybrid


----------



## 3TT3

infidel.uk said:


> that old 90 spec of mine , had a blueprinted engine, not a new turbo, and cost 1600 quid back then, set up and fitted.
> 
> thats so cheap !
> 
> Back on topic, today i stripped my amp rack out so wak can show me how to swap the fuel pump this weekend when its remapped, hoping to get around 300 from the new hybrid


 looks like a dialysis or heartlung machine ..good its out for now,fuel pump replacement would be a right pia with that in situ  .


----------



## 3TT3

watersbluebird said:


> Vinyl wrapped my fuel cap and changed the bolts. Remember to order the correct amount in future.


Thas real nice(for a 'youve been tangoed") I mean the bolts seem to match really well to the body [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## watersbluebird

3TT3 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vinyl wrapped my fuel cap and changed the bolts. Remember to order the correct amount in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thas real nice(for a 'youve been tangoed") I mean the bolts seem to match really well to the body [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Hehe the car is redder than in the pic. My son works with vinyl as a graphic designer but he ended up doing the easy middle section, whereas I did the trickier outer.


----------



## Oranoco

3TT3 said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> that old 90 spec of mine , had a blueprinted engine, not a new turbo, and cost 1600 quid back then, set up and fitted.
> 
> thats so cheap !
> .
Click to expand...

Mine runs 256bhp, shot peened and stress relieved rods, low comp pistons, lightened and balanced, a shed load of headwork (stage 3+), Kent Cvh 35k cam and vernier, hybrid turbo, water injection, 5th injector.

Old girl was quick enough to go from a standing start to 150 and back to 0 then back to 150 before braking for the top corner of Bruntingthorpe for the magazine feature.

Once the A4 is sorted I'll pull it back out the garage.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

watersbluebird said:


> Vinyl wrapped my fuel cap and changed the bolts. Remember to order the correct amount in future.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The bolts are nice man, looks good.


----------



## watersbluebird

Gonzalo1495 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vinyl wrapped my fuel cap and changed the bolts. Remember to order the correct amount in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The bolts are nice man, looks good.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Gonzalo.


----------



## rlszer

Tightened the steering wheel ..! Not sure whether anyone else has had to do this, my 225 has 123k on the clock. The car passed its MOT at Audi Camberley, Wednesday 16/11, and wasn't picked up during the Health Check or MOT. 

Today I found the Boss screw to have loosened. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## sussexbythesea

picked up the TT after its MOT and service...the good and the bad

MOT fine with no advisories and a comment from the tester about how well presented the car is 8)

On the downside I picked up some additional costs for a new rear calliper, discs and pads as a result of a binding one (my bad I think it had been going on longer than I noticed) and a scan has shown an intermittent fault with a 'camshaft set point not reached', a symptom of something potentially more serious, one to keep an eye on and will need to be resolved sooner rather than later so more costs 

So not all good, a reminder of the age of the car and as often happens has made me question is it worth it :?: 
.......I just hope she makes me smile again the next time I get behind the wheel........I really do hope so :!: :roll:


----------



## cam69

sussexbythesea said:


> picked up the TT after its MOT and service...the good and the bad
> 
> MOT fine with no advisories and a comment from the tester about how well presented the car is 8)
> 
> On the downside I picked up some additional costs for a new rear calliper, discs and pads as a result of a binding one (my bad I think it had been going on longer than I noticed) and a scan has shown an intermittent fault with a 'camshaft set point not reached', a symptom of something potentially more serious, one to keep an eye on and will need to be resolved sooner rather than later so more costs
> 
> So not all good, a reminder of the age of the car and as often happens has made me question is it worth it :?:
> .......I just hope she makes me smile again the next time I get behind the wheel........I really do hope so :!: :roll:


Deffinetly worth it your tt is great example.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer

sussexbythesea said:


> I just hope she makes me smile again the next time I get behind the wheel...


I think a drive and bacon sandwich are in order


----------



## Morbs320i

I've bought VagCom but haven't scanned mine yet for that very reason! Sometimes best just to drive it and enjoy it!!


----------



## sussexbythesea

rusTTy_racer said:


> I think a drive and bacon sandwich are in order


Now there's a thought I'll check the Goodwood diary and get back to you


----------



## sussexbythesea

cam69 said:


> Deffinetly worth it your tt is great example.


Cheers Cameron, not looking for comments just saying it the way it is but your comment is still appreciated :!:


----------



## watersbluebird

Wired in the USB charger socket to the ciggie lighter. One more modification ticked off.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Replaced my Pollen Filter:










Replaced my 15 year old Diverter Valve with a updated OEM and sorted my whistling on decelerating! 8)


----------



## Hoggy

SC0TTRS said:


> Replaced my Pollen Filter:
> Replaced my 15 year old Diverter Valve with a updated OEM and sorted my whistling on decelerating! 8)


Hi, It's now time to clean up that engine bay.  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Hoggy said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my Pollen Filter:
> Replaced my 15 year old Diverter Valve with a updated OEM and sorted my whistling on decelerating! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It's now time to clean up that engine bay.  :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Haha! thanks Hoggy!

Dirty engine bay is a happy engine bay! :wink:


----------



## DC240S

Replaced airbag activation switch with a new one including new barrel, replaced the drivers door lock barrel, removed/refitted a door card for the first time, applied Bilt Hamber cavity wax inside drivers door and replaced the two drivers window switches with new.


----------



## gogs

Forked out for road tax ☹️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

went to see wak and came home with 309 horses  8)


----------



## Hoggy

DC240S said:


> applied Bilt Hamber cavity wax inside drivers door.


Hi, Hope you ensured door drain holes are not blocked with the wax.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mondo

infidel.uk said:


> went to see wak and came home with 309 horses  8)


Nice.


----------



## Billybunter

I went to the garage where the car is stored and looked at it with a cheesey grin on me face


----------



## gogs

Fitted an alpine mechless HU and dropped the coilovers a tad further 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianB

Removed my bumper cover again to remove the LH headlight washer that's started to leak, having replaced the RH only 10 days ago!!!!!


----------



## Gonzalo1495

BrianB said:


> Removed my bumper cover again to remove the LH headlight washer that's started to leak, having replaced the RH only 10 days ago!!!!!


Step 1) Remove Headlight Washers
Step 2) Plug Headlight washer bottle nipple that connects to headlight washer hose. 
Step 3) Enjoy having 10lbs off the front nose of the car, and less headaches to worry about. :mrgreen:

On a serious note, good job replacing them.


----------



## Delta4

Went for a blast in the chariot this morning


----------



## BrianB

Gonzalo1495 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed my bumper cover again to remove the LH headlight washer that's started to leak, having replaced the RH only 10 days ago!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1) Remove Headlight Washers
> Step 2) Plug Headlight washer bottle nipple that connects to headlight washer hose.
> Step 3) Enjoy having 10lbs off the front nose of the car, and less headaches to worry about. :mrgreen:
> 
> On a serious note, good job replacing them.
Click to expand...

Hopefully no more headaches after replacing the LH side headlight washer, on the plus side getting really good at removing the bumper cover


----------



## rcarlile23

So I finally got around to buying a set of wheels. Bit of an impulse buy

18" x 8.5" fronts 
18" x 10.5" rears

Need to figure out tyre sizes and get them on now


----------



## Mondo

Look nice. 

But 10.5" in the rear? Might be difficult to achieve comfortably. Or at all. :?

And yes, puns fully intended. :wink:


----------



## YT-TT

Don't suppose you have the part number for the new diverter do you?

Ta!



SC0TTRS said:


> Replaced my Pollen Filter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my 15 year old Diverter Valve with a updated OEM and sorted my whistling on decelerating! 8)


----------



## spudmurphy

Changed a rear indicator bulb, easy job and no more than 5 minutes spent doing it. Also cleared a P0492 code that had flagged the management light on, that was also an easy 5 minute job, heres hoping it stays that way :lol:

Al


----------



## Gonzalo1495

10.5" in the rear is going to have a HELL of a lot of poke, since you will 100% need spacers to clear the calipers.


----------



## rcarlile23

The 10.5s at et40 5x100. I'll get them to work.

There's guys in the states with 11s and 12s.

I've had 19x9s all round. My friends had 19x 9 and 10s on his tt with the vce's


----------



## sweatystt

Gonzalo1495 said:


> 10.5" in the rear is going to have a HELL of a lot of poke, since you will 100% need spacers to clear the calipers.


What dya you know Gonz???!! :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

sweatystt said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10.5" in the rear is going to have a HELL of a lot of poke, since you will 100% need spacers to clear the calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> What dya you know Gonz???!! :wink:
Click to expand...

Not much, just that 9" wheels with 20mm spacers looks like this:


And that is probably the most if not 5mm above the closest you can get to a flush setup. There's like a finger width of poke on my car. :wink:

Glad to see you still lurking the forums. I always admired your car (still have pics of it on my phone). I like to think of mine as the silver version since yours had near identical exterior mods just it was a black TT.


----------



## sweatystt

Gonzalo1495 said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10.5" in the rear is going to have a HELL of a lot of poke, since you will 100% need spacers to clear the calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> What dya you know Gonz???!! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much, just that 9" wheels with 20mm spacers looks like this:
> 
> 
> And that is probably the most if not 5mm above the closest you can get to a flush setup. There's like a finger width of poke on my car. :wink:
> 
> Glad to see you still lurking the forums. I always admired your car (still have pics of it on my phone). I like to think of mine as the silver version since yours had near identical exterior mods just it was a black TT.
Click to expand...

Yeh still lurking mate. On the mk2 now though. Saw my old mk1 today. Still looks great and is well looked after.


----------



## BrianB

YT-TT said:


> Don't suppose you have the part number for the new diverter do you?
> 
> Ta!
> 
> 
> 
> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my Pollen Filter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my 15 year old Diverter Valve with a updated OEM and sorted my whistling on decelerating! 8)
Click to expand...

This is the PN that I brought from Audi earlier this year, don't think it has been superseded 06A 145 710P.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Got my re-furbed calipers fitted. Pearl white  should mean lot's of cleaning :lol:


----------



## gogs

Very nice rusTTy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Joined the TT Forum  
Have just purchased a Avus Silver V6 8) and I'm in Love ! After 14month of searching for her, its bee a very frustrating 14months!! To the point i was going to give up after last weekend i drove from Derby to London to look t apparently a "immaculate" V6. It was in a right state, the heated seat buttons was completely pushed into the dash, the windows looked like they had never been cleaned, and every panel needed to be resprayed. So i had enough and was going to purchase a Golf, but then stumbled across this beauty!


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Interior - i will be making a lot of changes to this not to keen on the cream... and hate the steering wheel so if any one likes and wants to exchange, same goes for the gear stick


----------



## gogs

Pity your so far away, I'd swap you for a black interior, love the lighter coloured interior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

LOWBOYTT said:


> Interior - i will be making a lot of changes to this not to keen on the cream... and hate the steering wheel so if any one likes and wants to exchange, same goes for the gear stick


Nice purchase, the interior will be high maintenance to keep clean but i would keep it as is, you don't look at the mantle piece when your poking the fire do ya.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

I'm after the more aggressive look and the darker interior floats my boat. The car is the best of seen interior wise its been so well looked after! the dash looks untouched not a scratch in sight, and its got the cheeky cruise control and sat nav which in over 15 TTs I've viewed not one had these little perks.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

gogs said:


> Pity your so far away, I'd swap you for a black interior, love the lighter coloured interior
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't mind traveling mate if your interested, what part of the county are you in?


----------



## alexi7

So today was the " change the clutch master cylinder day " having previously removed the battery, seat, hard pipe, dead pedal and everything I could think of, I changed the master cylinder, or watched my son Dave Mastin do it. What a pain to do. Turns out the old one had a bent arm. Much bleeding and a quick drive, loads better. Thanks Dave Mastin again. Not cold at all really

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DC240S

rusTTy_racer said:


> Got my re-furbed calipers fitted. Pearl white  should mean lot's of cleaning :lol:


Very nice! Love clean brakes me!


----------



## Gonzalo1495

New Light Weight racing battery is installed. Fabbed a quick bracket for the time being to hold it in place.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

And a pic of the rear


----------



## Bowlsey

My work colleaue spent sometime making me a gauge holder out of an ally block and here is some pictures of it, i think he has done a great job thanks Jez.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Bowlsey said:


> My work colleaue spent sometime making me a gauge holder out of an ally block and here is some pictures of it, i think he has done a great job thanks Jez.


Tell him he needs to make about 40 more because I have a feeling you could make some serious $ selling a short run supply of those.

Count me in if you can fabricate more.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Just had new brembo discs and pads fitted to front of car today


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Purchased The CDA


----------



## black9146

Got my 2003 Roadster through its MOT. That's it for another year, Woo Hoo


----------



## BrianB

rusTTy_racer said:


> And a pic of the rear


Looking really good............Who did the refurb?


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Cheers BrianB - it was Brake Caliper Specialists (BCS).


----------



## BrianB

Hmmmmmm.........got me thinking now, new year project


----------



## LOWBOYTT

wanted to put my girlfriends 206cc windows though!! smoking again, using to much oil... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
its just not a TT!!!


----------



## BrianB

Picked up an Alarm Siren and a few other bits from Audi.


----------



## Jay-225

rusTTy_racer said:


> Cheers BrianB - it was Brake Caliper Specialists (BCS).


Same place that done my Brembos 8)

They came out stunning BUT the timescales were terrible with me having to wait about 4-6 weeks to get them back :roll: ....
Did you have a quick turnaround on yours ?


----------



## ArcofZen

Turned to the dark side and bought this....


----------



## gogs

You'll be back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chins48

BrianB said:


> Picked up an Alarm Siren and a few other bits from Audi.


That'll cost you


----------



## damien.wrl

Driving around , nice sunny day, car sounding awesome with window down, entered metropolis got caught in usual heavy traffic, turning off to B and Q ... bloody lh indicators flashing fast, bugger thinks I , bulb gone, quick check in car park all indicators flashing albeit fast....bugger. Three hour hospital appointment and drive home mind churning through earth problems , indicator stalks auto electricians etc... get home ,hazards on and yes all corners flashing... bugger ....then it hit me two bulbs rear indicator and one had gone. Ten minute fix and far more contentment than normal for a fix


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Jay-225 said:


> rusTTy_racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers BrianB - it was Brake Caliper Specialists (BCS).
> 
> 
> 
> Same place that done my Brembos 8)
> 
> They came out stunning BUT the timescales were terrible with me having to wait about 4-6 weeks to get them back :roll: ....
> Did you have a quick turnaround on yours ?
Click to expand...

Well you have to laugh :lol: but... no! Let's just say the customer service is not as good as their paint work :roll: I was prepared for delays from what you said Jay so I wasn't expecting anything amazing and I think all in it took 5 weeks from despatch to delivery. I decided to carry out the re-furb myself and just get them to paint as I could get genuine Audi piston seal kits (Ate) for less than they were going to charge me. Clearly this option might not be for everyone  Still thinking about the ring next year


----------



## Westy-TT180

Fitted four new rose joint bushes with the later rubber versions, fitted 034 motorsport catch can drain kit to my catch can, oil change, lowered the rear coil over adjusters to get the back end down, then tracked the car! [smiley=book2.gif]

Now drives perfectly, no more clunky rear end! 

Tomorrow I'll mostly be washing it! :roll:


----------



## BrianB

Chins48 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up an Alarm Siren and a few other bits from Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll cost you
Click to expand...

If it lasts another 10+ years then hopefully a worthwhile investment


----------



## ArcofZen

gogs said:


> You'll be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tbf I haven't sold the MK1 yet.....


----------



## gogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my alarm


----------



## peter139

Bought this one today for cheap.
2014 a3 sline steering wheel
Test fitted today, and will fit, single stage airbag. Pretty easy to install, just re-solder 4 wires for horn and airbag.


----------



## Oranoco

Washed it


----------



## infidel.uk

BrianB said:


> Replaced my alarm


Am i correct in saying you have replaced your old one with a later mk1 unit ? If so, was it a direct fit/replacement pls ? :?

the newer replacement looks different....


----------



## BrianB

infidel.uk said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my alarm
> 
> 
> 
> Am i correct in saying you have replaced your old one with a later mk1 unit ? If so, was it a direct fit/replacement pls ? :?
> 
> the newer replacement looks different....
Click to expand...

That's correct the original one with the connector on the side PN 8L0951605 was not available and was superceeded by the 8L0951605A with the connector on the front. The original mounting bracket had two holes in it and the larger hole accepts the larger thread size of the stud on the new unit and is secured by a 13mm nut and not the original 10mm nut.
I had read that there was a change and when I ordered it from Audi asked if there was a larger nut required and the guy there said if there was a new size nut required it would be flagged up when the new Alarm Siren was ordered, sure enough I got a new larger nut.


----------



## watersbluebird

Confirmed today that my timing was a tooth out. Timing belt changed (and water pump). So glad I didn't do this job myself. Really fiddly with the engine mounts. Will clear my engine timing fault and see if all is well. The car feels a little livelier.


----------



## watersbluebird

Today, I woke up with a scary thought that I haven't twisted my brake switch sensor into place (when cleaning and refitting yesterday). Surely it would have popped out of place by now after taking the car for a drive last night?


----------



## hang your idols

Polished the car,looks nice :roll:


----------



## LOWBOYTT

dropped her off at garage for arbs and lowering 

before shot


----------



## gogs

Yeah the V6 sits pretty high for sure as stock!

What exhaust do you have fitted LOWBOYTT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westy-TT180

Fitted my arm rest I bought off kyle on here, perfect condition and it makes the interior look "finished"  why these weren't standard is beyond me...!


----------



## infidel.uk

Almost finished reinstalling my amp rack...

more to do but heres a photo for the hifi nuts out there.


----------



## sonchey

Took her to the garage,she's having her Timing belt done


----------



## hurricanehunter

Bought my first ever DAS polisher. Looking forward to giving it a spin on the TT (or should I try it out on the wife's Skoda first??)


----------



## Westy-TT180

My christmas present to myself that i actually fitted last week, but forgot to take a picture...

My original steering wheel, re-profiled, 2mm thicker with tapered sides, flat bottom, covered in smooth black nappa leather with silver stitching 

Jack @ Royal Steering Wheels is the De vinci of steering wheels! :lol:


----------



## BrianB

I like that.........I like that a lot!!!!


----------



## Oranoco

Today I used my TT as a mule to shift some more parts for my A4 build. Will give it some love over the Christmas break.

New motor almost ready to go back in


----------



## Westy-TT180

BrianB said:


> I like that.........I like that a lot!!!!


That's exactly what I think everytime I get in the car now!  it changes the feel of the car completely and it looks amazing IMO!

Thank you Brian!


----------



## SC0TTRS

Changed my sparks plugs and from their condition, well over due!



Replaced snapped Haldex earth strap with new. Bolt from the body just snapped off, so had to be replaced.

Bolt located on the top rear transmission would not budge, and I didn't want to risk snapping so relocated the earth strap.


----------



## Jez xbx

Replaced my pollen and air filters!


----------



## LOWBOYTT

today i bit my tongue and purchased some carbon Arcs [smiley=bigcry.gif] have wanted some for AGES, stupid price but done now
can wait to get them


----------



## watersbluebird

Finally finished off the bolts.


----------



## droopsnoot

... found out why the front right tyre keeps going flat. The wheel is cracked and letting air out. Marvellous. So now I've got a temporary wheel and tyre on, which is so poor that between 25mph and 35mph it sounds like I'm running on the rim. Off to the 'for sale' section to look for a single 18" RS wheel. Yeah, that's going to be easy to find.


----------



## Oranoco

Can you not have the existing wheel welded and trued?


----------



## droopsnoot

Oranoco said:


> Can you not have the existing wheel welded and trued?


I am looking around for that, I was given a name for someone local that can do it so I'll give them a call after the holidays. I am a bit 50/50 on whether that's an acceptable thing to do, though it is better than the chap in the local dismantlers where I visited today to see if they had an odd one, who said (hopefully tongue in cheek) to get a bit of Chemical Metal in it. Fortunately tomorrow someone is going to swap my decent tyre onto another spare non-genuine wheel, so at least I can cut the noise down, assuming I haven't damaged the tyre before I noticed it was going flat.


----------



## 3TT3

There is a diy on alloy repairing..at your own risk:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to- ... ding-Prep/
I noticed a crack on my original tt alloys,no air leaking or ding but Ill get a quote from a repairer after cmas and see the cost vs a cheap welding kit


----------



## LOWBOYTT

watersbluebird said:


> Finally finished off the bolts.
> [/quote
> 
> awesome job mate love this ! :mrgreen:


----------



## droopsnoot

3TT3 said:


> There is a diy on alloy repairing..at your own risk:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to- ... ding-Prep/
> I noticed a crack on my original tt alloys,no air leaking or ding but Ill get a quote from a repairer after cmas and see the cost vs a cheap welding kit


Thanks, that's quite interesting - I'd do it, but I only have MIG, no TIG, and even a cheap TIG set is way more costly than buying another set of alloys.


----------



## watersbluebird

LOWBOYTT said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished off the bolts.
> [/quote
> 
> awesome job mate love this ! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Thanks, Lowboy.


----------



## watersbluebird

Replaced the dodgy strut and spring on the front. It was a pain to get it back into the housing this time. Jacking the arm up wouldn't force the strut back in. Ended up inserting a socket adapter into the split in the housing and this made all the difference. Clunk free steering and no longer scared to go over the bumps. 
Had to source a new top bolt because I knackered the original from hammering it on.

Also tried to install my clips for the double brake mod. Wished I never bothered. Broke both bulbs and couldn't get the clips to fit. Should have just left it soldered because it worked fine before. :x
Edit: spare bulbs in the garage and a re-solder and all my lights are back as before.


----------



## rcarlile23

Had a little bit of free time after work and my mate was showing me his BBS RS043's that he's selling and he offered to test fit my wheels.


----------



## gogs

watersbluebird said:


> Replaced the dodgy strut and spring on the front. It was a pain to get it back into the housing this time. Jacking the arm up wouldn't force the strut back in. Ended up inserting a socket adapter into the split in the housing and this made all the difference. Clunk free steering and no longer scared to go over the bumps.
> Had to source a new top bolt because I knackered the original from hammering it on.
> 
> Also tried to install my clips for the double brake mod. Wished I never bothered. Broke both bulbs and couldn't get the clips to fit. Should have just left it soldered because it worked fine before. :x
> Edit: spare bulbs in the garage and a re-solder and all my lights are back as before.


Strange, it's normally a very easy mod to do, I did the whole symmetry mod, double brake lights, double fogs and double reverse all functional










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watersbluebird

gogs said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the dodgy strut and spring on the front. It was a pain to get it back into the housing this time. Jacking the arm up wouldn't force the strut back in. Ended up inserting a socket adapter into the split in the housing and this made all the difference. Clunk free steering and no longer scared to go over the bumps.
> Had to source a new top bolt because I knackered the original from hammering it on.
> 
> Also tried to install my clips for the double brake mod. Wished I never bothered. Broke both bulbs and couldn't get the clips to fit. Should have just left it soldered because it worked fine before. :x
> Edit: spare bulbs in the garage and a re-solder and all my lights are back as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, it's normally a very easy mod to do, I did the whole symmetry mod, double brake lights, double fogs and double reverse all functional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for rubbing it in, Gogs. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Electrics are what I'm more confident with lol. Maybe it's all the hard stuff I've been doing lately that made me lack skills- it's only a metal clip. But I couldn't work out how to get it to fit without shorting. It just means I have to solder one of the contacts on the bulb whenever it blows. 
Car looks great like that, by the way. I'm guessing you have to buy a European light to get it like that.


----------



## gogs

It's all in Wak's guide in this link
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm

Yes it was a Euro drivers light I fitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radfax

rcarlile23 said:


> The 10.5s at et40 5x100. I'll get them to work.
> 
> There's guys in the states with 11s and 12s.
> 
> I've had 19x9s all round. My friends had 19x 9 and 10s on his tt with the vce's


I'm sure you can manage them. Where there is a will there is a way.

I used to run 9.5J with high ET, 50/45 from memory, with 25mm in the rear very comfortably.


----------



## 3TT3

Have some christmas fittings ,other bits I dont 
nm ,more time for cleaning and polishing :lol:

arrived
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/331320582086?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/181979175502?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/311635578226?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

not here yet
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/232136281097?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/391555715420?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/391555715420?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/252680779847?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rusTTy_racer

3TT3 said:


> Have some christmas fittings ,other bits I dont
> nm ,more time for cleaning and polishing :lol:


Are the bulbs for the fog lamps?


----------



## David C

rusTTy_racer said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some christmas fittings ,other bits I dont
> nm ,more time for cleaning and polishing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the bulbs for the fog lamps?
Click to expand...

Hopefully not.
The fogs take H3. H1 will be non-HID Dip Beam.


----------



## 3TT3

Bulbs for dipped as above tho you can get them in fog/driving fitting at a lower wattage.
anti aftermarket HID regs came in here (Ireland) last year ,so HID's taken out, huge difference in light when driving  
So its led time..hope I wont have to modify the back cover.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

David C said:


> rusTTy_racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some christmas fittings ,other bits I dont
> nm ,more time for cleaning and polishing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the bulbs for the fog lamps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not.
> The fogs take H3. H1 will be non-HID Dip Beam.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, thanks for pointing out my stupidity lol.

Anybody got a top tip for led fog lamp bulbs?


----------



## black9146

Tried to take my wiper arms off to remove scuttle cover. Had purchased a puller off ebay but managed to break it and arms are still in place, Grrrrrrr [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## watersbluebird

New splitter (Christmas gift from my young lad) installed.


----------



## watersbluebird

Tried to get my rear wheels off. No chance. Rounded a wheel bolt. Took to a local tyre garage. No joy. Going to someone who can sort it out. Ordered some wheel bolts on eBay.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

popped new plates on and gave my leather a once over!!! need to cut the trim for the arm rest today not looking forward to doing it :?


----------



## watersbluebird

Took out the front seats and cleaned them with Meguiars leather cleaner and then conditioned them. I thought it would be better (warmer) to leave them in the house for the conditioner to work. Gave the carpets a blast with the Henry while the seats were out.


----------



## hurricanehunter

Thanks to the help given by fellow forum members, I was able to clear an airbag warning light on the dash. Quite pleased, really, as this is the first time I have cleared any fault codes on the TT. If I didn't know it already - today has proved just how useful a USB cable and a copy of VCDS lite can be (even to someone like me who is pretty much a complete novice on all matters TT!)


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Anxiously waited for the post!! But still no Arcs from the TTshop


----------



## Mondo

...had a very pleasant 2-hour drive out to Dents in Warminster to replace some gloves, one of which I lost.  Ended up spending more than anticipated, but they're lovely. 

Got home and parked up to wipe off a bit of muck on the cup holder. Couldn't quite reach it from the driver's side, so went 'round t'other side and popped the passenger door to have a go from that side... and the lost glove presented itself, jammed down the side of the passenger seat.


----------



## watersbluebird

New wheel bolts, breaker bar and 17mm wheel bolt socket came today. So, I went out in the cold and changed one bolt at a time (saved jacking it up) only on the fronts.
My OS indicators were also flashing like mad the last two days. I couldn't understand what this would be when all bulbs were illuminated, until it dawned on me that there are two bulbs in the rear clusters. A quick tap on the lens and it sorted itself.


----------



## Paulj100

Mondo said:


> ...had a very pleasant 2-hour drive out to Dents in Warminster to replace some gloves, one of which I lost.  Ended up spending more than anticipated, but they're lovely.
> 
> Got home and parked up to wipe off a bit of muck on the cup holder. Couldn't quite reach it from the driver's side, so went 'round t'other side and popped the passenger door to have a go from that side... and the lost glove presented itself, jammed down the side of the passenger seat.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: at least you had a pleasant drive. 

Paul


----------



## Mondo

And some nice gloves too. 8)


----------



## rcarlile23

So finally got round to getting my tyres fitted but need to buy a new pair of spacers and small bolts for the back


----------



## Mondo

Me likey.


----------



## Jez xbx

Took delivery of some light bedtime reading ;-)


----------



## watersbluebird

Came back to my car to see that another TT was cuddled up to mine.


----------



## benjfrst

Well, yesterday, I fitted my new seats.

Old ones are free for collection in the classifieds


----------



## Gonzalo1495

benjfrst said:


> Well, yesterday, I fitted my new seats.
> 
> Old ones are free for collection in the classifieds


What seats are those, they are top notch


----------



## Hoskyn

benjfrst said:


> Well, yesterday, I fitted my new seats.
> 
> Old ones are free for collection in the classifieds


Lovely seats!


----------



## Hoskyn

watersbluebird said:


> Finally finished off the bolts.


Really sets it off!!


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Hoskyn said:


> benjfrst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yesterday, I fitted my new seats.
> 
> Old ones are free for collection in the classifieds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely seats!
Click to expand...

N9ce seats love them ! look quality in your TT with all that grey


----------



## watersbluebird

Hoskyn said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished off the bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sets it off!!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## watersbluebird

Went from black plastidip to peeled-off original. Desperately need new wheels.


----------



## rawlins

Finished removng all the superfluous aftermarket wiring from the car

LED Footwells.... Gone.
Aftermarket Stereo.... Gone
Insurance Black box.... Gone

Now plan to make a fortune selling the miles of copper wire extracted.


----------



## infidel.uk

Put number plates on.


----------



## watersbluebird

Been so naffed off with creaks from the rear window lately that I ripped off the trim. It took a lot of
Force and was one piece all the way around the window. Hopefully quieter now; certainly it's a bit lighter.


----------



## Jez xbx

Serviced car a bit,

Fresh oil, filter & sump plug / washer, and cleaned oil cap and surround a bit

New haldex filter, oil and drain plug / washer and didn't spill much at all. (Pure blind luck tbh)
Couldn't get haldex inspection bolt undone but hey ho
Haldex oil seemed pretty clean too which was nice!

Checked 4wd on ramp and all running nicely.

Couldn't get diff drain / fill plugs out though as didn't have right tool!
Also looked rusted to buggery in there :-( another days strife I suspect!

Also broke off one of the rear undertray studs at leading edge :-(
Any suggestions on how to fix?
Haven't got a pic of it unfortunately


----------



## rusTTy_racer

You can buy them as a rivet on replacement but iirc almost 10quid each lol


----------



## Olls

Did the V6 exhaust flap mod. Read the post on it and did mine with an M6 grub screw. This has to be the best way for a simple reversible solution.

Definitely sounds a bit better but not sure if it has knocked a bit off performance. If it has it will be back to flapping next weekend. Might it just take a while for the ecu to adapt to the change?

Next job brake switch.


----------



## Jez xbx

rusTTy_racer said:


> You can buy them as a rivet on replacement but iirc almost 10quid each lol


Thanks for that I shall investigate!


----------



## David C

Jez xbx said:


> Also broke off one of the rear undertray studs at leading edge :-(
> Any suggestions on how to fix?


I epoxy glued a stud plate on.


----------



## David C

Today I replaced the power steering pump.
Original one seized solid on Christmas Eve..... stopping the engine.... felt like someone had dropped anchor... 

Would be a very easy job on a garage ramp, not too bad, just awkward on the ground.
Took the opportunity to remove both arch liners and clean out 14-years worth of dirt.


----------



## BrianB

Fitted a satin black V6 rear valance which I picked up from my local Audi dealer, l know it's not to everyone's taste but personally I think it complements the grills on the front.


----------



## 3TT3

after replacing the n/s headlamp lvling motor:
I tried out 2 led50w h1 bulbs .
Theyre not even as good as regular H1 bulbs  and I know my HID are better than halogen H1 .
They give a good white light for the first 30 ft or so but there is no beam penetration ,it just kinda fades in the distance.

Thx to t'mills testing on another car where he also found them to suck..I tested without modding the headlamp covers 
So its back to the HID.


----------



## newrayTT

Re-fitted my dash pod after repair by ECU Testing. At last I have full LCD screen and correct fuel level gauge. Excellent service by ECU delivered to them on Monday and received back on Tuesday.


----------



## 777HAM

Had delivered my B12 Bilstein kit, being fitted next Tuesday.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

777HAM said:


> Had delivered my B12 Bilstein kit, being fitted next Tuesday.


Awesome mate, what springs are they? 25mm ?


----------



## 777HAM

Thanks! Mine is a 2003 225 so guess that drop is about right, I will do some before and after height measurements.

Had the car 6 months but have found the ride too hard and 'crashy' on the coilovers that were already fitted to the car. I cannot see any ID on them and they look cheap so thought I would try these so that I can enjoy the car and have more confidence driving it.


----------



## SC0TTRS

777HAM said:


> Had delivered my B12 Bilstein kit, being fitted next Tuesday.


Hey 777HAM, would you mind if I ask where you purchased the kit from and for how much please.

Looking to change mine and lower it slightly to fill the arch gaps. 8)

Thanks


----------



## 777HAM

I purchased it from bilsteinsuspensionstore.co.uk for £570.24 including delivery. It took under a week to get them as there was a delay due to the springs but I was in no rush and they arrived on the day they promised. Their communication was good as they made me aware of the delay and checked that I was happy to wait. Very pleased with the service.


----------



## SC0TTRS

777HAM said:


> I purchased it from bilsteinsuspensionstore.co.uk for £570.24 including delivery. It took under a week to get them as there was a delay due to the springs but I was in no rush and they arrived on the day they promised. Their communication was good as they made me aware of the delay and checked that I was happy to wait. Very pleased with the service.


Your a gent!, thankyou Sir 8)


----------



## rcarlile23

Picked my car up after having it serviced this afternoon.

Got these delivered to work too 

Hopefully get the wheels fitted onto the car now.


----------



## 777HAM

Your a gent!, thankyou Sir 8)[/quote]

Your welcome!


----------



## corrado1.8t

newrayTT said:


> Re-fitted my dash pod after repair by ECU Testing. At last I have full LCD screen and correct fuel level gauge. Excellent service by ECU delivered to them on Monday and received back on Tuesday.


how much did that set you back please?


----------



## infidel.uk

Realised that spending all that money to get over 300 bhp was well worth it, car is just flying right now, awesome.


----------



## newrayTT

Corrado £160 off e bay, listed at £165 but they would only drop £5. Pretty expensive but they seem to have done a really good job and were very efficient to deal with


----------



## watersbluebird

Changed the intermittently faulty brake switch. Also changed the rear wheel bolts, so now have a full set I can remove easily compared to the original Audi ones.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Prier to my ownership, someone stole the Quattro badge from the front grill so got one of Ebay along with the clips and refitted today 

Clamp part No: *8L0-807-180*



Also, repaired my coolant plastic trim cover instead of replacing 8)

Productive day :mrgreen:


----------



## rawlins

Attacked every hinge with a toothbrush and plenty of degreaser to clean off all the crud and shit which had built up, before cleany regressing the whole lot.


----------



## rcarlile23

Took some pictures this morning.

Not 100% on the colour of the wheels even though I like them. Thinking of doing them all Silver.

Fronts 18" x 8.5" 
Rear 18" x 10.5"

Got plans to drop the front and space them a little bit more too.


----------



## Delta4

rcarlile23 said:


> Took some pictures this morning.
> 
> Not 100% on the colour of the wheels even though I like them. Thinking of doing them all Silver.
> 
> Fronts 18" x 8.5"
> Rear 18" x 10.5"
> 
> Got plans to drop the front and space them a little bit more too.


The wheels are nice as they are, i would leave them alone.


----------



## 3TT3

Added some bling cover fittings 
As much to get rid of those annoying push lock fasteners as anything else.Ive removed the front a lot 
I didnt want to go overboard with shiny aluminium stainless steel stuff.
















Notice how I went to vast expense to paint the engine bay red..yeh right .

The wheels look cool..something liked the colour coded ones on an aviator grey that was on here?
The rear poke still looks a bit iffy for MOT, to me,but I dont know maybe theyre kinda lenient on that?


----------



## KentKimmie

Cleaned the TT and the RS6s whilst having a hard cut rev limit and launch control added... happy days!























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radfax

We need better pictures of that absolute monster. Very well done sir.


----------



## Trouble4

almost done as other bits having done as well 

WhanAB Carbon Fiber TT 15937050_10104629661667860_1149072864222206686_o by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Wiggles01

Trouble4 said:


> almost done as other bits having done as well
> 
> WhanAB Carbon Fiber TT 15937050_10104629661667860_1149072864222206686_o by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


Very nice Brett, I do love some carbon fibre parts.

Are you doing them yourself?

W


----------



## Trouble4

Wiggles01 said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost done as other bits having done as well
> 
> WhanAB Carbon Fiber TT 15937050_10104629661667860_1149072864222206686_o by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Brett, I do love some carbon fibre parts.
> 
> Are you doing them yourself?
> 
> W
Click to expand...

I am not an expert as my attempts have not made it to my car :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sent them out to a person in Austin TX ...know he is good just checking to see if he is very goooodddd..... and if so do recommendations  ... I have purchased the GTT front aluminium Grille as I finally could afford it and He is carbon fibre the front 4 metal strips as well ...... and looking at either a New same carbon fibre VISracing hood or taking off the claw sticker and fixing what I tweeked in the hoods carbon fiber ..as it looks so much better with out that claw sticker.....

lower lip carbon fibre grille strips carbon fibre hood / rear top window spoiler c/f and added V
spoiler c/f nice flow maybe osir wheel arches not sure yet......

WhanAB TT Grill High Polish or Carbon Fiber ? by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Delta4

Replaced the spark plugs then went for a joyride


----------



## KentKimmie

Left the TT at home nice and clean ready for a play at the weekend

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcharliechan

Got my cluster back from Clusterrepair UK... Mike Brewer can't be wrong!

Will fit and test tomorrow...


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Had work in London, so great excuse to drive down the TT  , found this amazing they added a mirror to the traffic lights so you can check out you TT. So thoughtful !!
Cant believe the state of the road tho :evil: hit one pot hole I'm sure it ws 6ft deep!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Wiggles01 said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost done as other bits having done as well
> 
> WhanAB Carbon Fiber TT 15937050_10104629661667860_1149072864222206686_o by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Brett, I do love some carbon fibre parts.
> 
> Are you doing them yourself?
> 
> W
Click to expand...

Look so sweet!! are these dipped ?hydro


----------



## Trouble4

LOWBOYTT said:


> Wiggles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost done as other bits having done as well
> 
> WhanAB Carbon Fiber TT 15937050_10104629661667860_1149072864222206686_o by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Brett, I do love some carbon fibre parts.
> 
> Are you doing them yourself?
> 
> W
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look so sweet!! are these dipped ?hydro
Click to expand...

No these are over-layed in real carbon fibre


----------



## Radfax

Carbon skinned?

There are some incredible things out there that have been carbon skinned. I tried it a few years back and ballsed it up big time!


----------



## HemiCUDA1313

I drove it and put gas in for the first time in about a month. Nice to drive again and decently fast compared to my jeep.


----------



## Trouble4

Radfax said:


> Carbon skinned?
> 
> There are some incredible things out there that have been carbon skinned. I tried it a few years back and ballsed it up big time!


same that is why I sent it out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thomp1983

Gave her a full service including a set of 4 new coils


----------



## KentKimmie

Took her to work..... fun drive!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

Eventually got round to fixing the door micro switch issue!
Had a couple of unsuccessful attempts before, but decided it was time to get to grips with it.
Carried out the 'Flora Butter Tub' fix, that I'd once seen on here (couldn't find it this time, but I could remember the basics of it.) Still didn't work!
Decided to strip the loom out of the door and see if I could find a culprit, hey presto, after a bit of searching, broken wire!
Fixed up the wire.....
Good as new! 
A very productive afternoon. Time for a wee dram, me thinks!


----------



## 3TT3

Nice bit of luck!

Today I put some helicopter tape on the d/s sill for foot scrape protection.
Also took the car for a 50 mile run,seemed good..  
What am I gonna fix now..nm Im sure something will turn up


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Hadn't used the TT or XR3 for 3 weeks so took them both for a blast (separately) in the Pembrokeshire sunshine.
Both wonderful cars. Speed camera van could have spoiled the day, but of course I wasn't speeding... 
Snooper saw to that [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Replaced my knackered rear ARB



Managed to source a brand new OEM 14mm ARB for £49 (RRP £70)

Replaced old bushes with Powerflex (£35.90)



Didn't touch the exhaust heat shield (apart from ARB bracket nuts through the heat shield), but removed exhaust off 2 rubber mounts for slightly better access when removing and refitting.


----------



## briancope

Had to wash the car, even if it was 8.30pm on a Saturday night.

Job interview on Monday so all things may count...

My daughter tells me I'm a nutter - as she waddled off to the night club in shoes that she couldn't possibly dance in :?


----------



## LOWBOYTT

got my fronts and rears done


----------



## briancope

Jez xbx said:


> Took delivery of some light bedtime reading ;-)


Just been browsing the Forum Jez and I noticed your post.

I reckon you'll be up all night if you start reading that.

It's a great book, I will check if my local library has one so that I can keep it forever and just pay the fine!


----------



## Jez xbx

briancope said:


> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of some light bedtime reading ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been browsing the Forum Jez and I noticed your post.
> 
> I reckon you'll be up all night if you start reading that.
> 
> It's a great book, I will check if my local library has one so that I can keep it forever and just pay the fine!
Click to expand...

Didn't think of that lol
But you're right about long reading times!
Glad I got it though as (echoing others) it is invaluable for the diy er!


----------



## briancope

Jez xbx said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of some light bedtime reading ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been browsing the Forum Jez and I noticed your post.
> 
> I reckon you'll be up all night if you start reading that.
> 
> It's a great book, I will check if my local library has one so that I can keep it forever and just pay the fine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think of that lol
> But you're right about long reading times!
> Glad I got it though as (echoing others) it is invaluable for the diy er!
Click to expand...


----------



## rusTTy_racer

briancope said:


> Jez xbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of some light bedtime reading ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been browsing the Forum Jez and I noticed your post.
> 
> I reckon you'll be up all night if you start reading that.
> 
> It's a great book, I will check if my local library has one so that I can keep it forever and just pay the fine!
Click to expand...

What's that small book about - ANGER MANAGEMENT?  :lol:


----------



## Jez xbx

rusTTy_racer said:


> What's that small book about - ANGER MANAGEMENT?  :lol:


Hulk says don't make me angry lol


----------



## BrianB

Replaced some of my carbon canister hoses this morning that I brought back in November, not sure about the one onto the coolant bottle and the others that connect to the pipe going to the throttle body I will do another day!!


----------



## droopsnoot

... wondered what the regular tapping noise was when driving along. Turns out it's a screw, complete with washer, stuck in my front right tyre, a tyre that's only done about 6k and was otherwise just fine. Worn enough that I don't want a new one alongside the other one, not worn enough that I want to buy two new ones. Not losing air for now, wonder if I grind the head off it will stay sealed, or whether the washer is sealing it. Marvellous, now I can put my temporary really noisy tyre on while I faff about trying to sort it out.


----------



## watersbluebird

droopsnoot said:


> ... wondered what the regular tapping noise was when driving along. Turns out it's a screw, complete with washer, stuck in my front right tyre, a tyre that's only done about 6k and was otherwise just fine. Worn enough that I don't want a new one alongside the other one, not worn enough that I want to buy two new ones. Not losing air for now, wonder if I grind the head off it will stay sealed, or whether the washer is sealing it. Marvellous, now I can put my temporary really noisy tyre on while I faff about trying to sort it out.


I wouldn't feel very safe doing 60mph plus with that in my tyre.


----------



## TT-Al

droopsnoot said:


> ... wondered what the regular tapping noise was when driving along. Turns out it's a screw, complete with washer, stuck in my front right tyre, a tyre that's only done about 6k and was otherwise just fine. Worn enough that I don't want a new one alongside the other one, not worn enough that I want to buy two new ones. Not losing air for now, wonder if I grind the head off it will stay sealed, or whether the washer is sealing it. Marvellous, now I can put my temporary really noisy tyre on while I faff about trying to sort it out.


You should be able to get that repaired - they'll stick a patch on the inside, as long as it's not too near the sidewall.


----------



## dave250TT

Hi Droopsnoot, Has said as long as its not in the sidewall of the tyre then these work brilliantly! used them myself a good few times and never a problem, no need to take tyre off rim just let pressure out, then follow instructions works every time, here on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-VAN-TRUCK ... Swo4pYf5VQ cheers Dave


----------



## droopsnoot

Cheers all.

I have taken it today to try to get it repaired, unfortunately the chap was unwilling to repair it. Not because of the location of the screw, that all seemed fine, but because I'd previously had a problem with a cracked rim letting air out, and it seems that the low pressure running has caused more damage than the other tyre fitter thought it had - the first one thought I'd got away with it, the second one disagreed. I could probably look around and find someone who'd fix it and refit it to the rim, but from a safety point of view I think it's probably false economy. A pity, because there's a lot of life left in it, but there you go. And I'll end up with one new and three older tyres, so probably best to stick the new one on the back.

Saying that, the puncture repair outfit does look quite tempting.


----------



## Fastasaudi

I have used that kit too.. on my range rover.. on the wife's car.. also ran my brand new.. less than 200 mile rear tyre.. on my ZX12r for a while.. no issues with it .. plugs it nice an tight.. would do it in the warm inside not freezing weather we have now.. sticky bitumen stuff..

CJ


----------



## rawlins

Gave my leather seats a damn good cleaning, looks like they hadn't been done in a while, the water was filthy afterwards.

Also greased the runners so they now slip-n-slide much more easily.

Another couple of items now ticked off the snagging list.


----------



## watersbluebird

Took off the 4mm hose off the n249 and connected into the larger DV hose. So I now have a n249 delete and will take off the vacuum reservoir tomorrow.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Sorted my dribbling passenger side washer jet.

Down to a loose pipe connected under the scuttle panel.



Favourite red cable-tie later, all sorted 8)


----------



## DC240S

Thos e little fixes are often the most satisfying.


----------



## watersbluebird

Removed the vacuum reservoir and the hoses associated with it and the n249. 

Took the charge pipe off and changed it to red. 

So now I have a bay that looks like this. I know, it's pretty pathetic at the moment.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Did full oil service inc filter and new plugs all from opie oils  also found to pipes one split and one badly corroded so changed them too all in all good day


----------



## dafeller

Replaced my three-button panel in the centre cubbyhole, where the Interior Sensor disable button was fubar. Also replaced all of the fasteners under the hood with stainless.


----------



## M44DUB

Fixed a coolant leak. O ring was goosed and losing coolant like u wouldn't believe. Would have been better doing this week's ago instead of buying more coolant.


----------



## corrado1.8t

Sold my 07 mk1 this week . so now i'm down to one. Looking out for another one !!

Should I try a mk2?


----------



## Trouble4

M44DUB said:


> Fixed a coolant leak. O ring was goosed and losing coolant like u wouldn't believe. Would have been better doing this week's ago instead of buying more coolant.


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1409777

how much did you pay for the oem one??? as we can sell be themselves.........

[email protected]


----------



## droopsnoot

M44DUB said:


> Fixed a coolant leak. O ring was goosed and losing coolant like u wouldn't believe. Would have been better doing this week's ago instead of buying more coolant.


I did that one on mine a couple of years ago. When I got the old one out, I was surprised it had ever sealed properly.


----------



## mhuk01

checking to see if the charge cooler fits the space. Looks to be good.


----------



## watersbluebird

Couldn't fathom why I had an intake temperature code and EML on the dash since cleaning the MAF sensor, IAT sensor and vacuum reservoir removal on Saturday. Just realised I didn't plug the IAT sensor back in after tightening the Allen bolt. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## silkman

... took my TT to be taken apart!

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1470329


----------



## watersbluebird

Cleaned the throttle body.


----------



## Mondo

watersbluebird said:


> Cleaned the throttle body...


Didn't you just?  Much better.


----------



## watersbluebird

Mondo said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the throttle body...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just?  Much better.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Mondo. My fingers were frozen with the carb cleaner (left in the garage) and I now need to do the VCDS throttle reset.


----------



## Mondo

That carb cleaner is evil shit. But it certainly works. 

Think I did a TB reset the 1st time, but not the 2nd for some reason... :?


----------



## watersbluebird

Mondo said:


> That carb cleaner is evil shit. But it certainly works.
> 
> Think I did a TB reset the 1st time, but not the 2nd for some reason... :?


  
Maybe it doesn't make any difference anyway. :?:


----------



## watersbluebird

After cleaning the throttle body this morning, I decided to take it back off and do the whole manifold. I also removed my 4mm hose connector (dv to manifold) and now have a single hose with no join. The car seems a lot better regards throttle/boost.


----------



## 3TT3

watersbluebird said:


> After cleaning the throttle body this morning, I decided to take it back off and do the whole manifold. I also removed my 4mm hose connector (dv to manifold) and now have a single hose with no join. The car seems a lot better regards throttle/boost.


Nice cleanings! and it looks like the inj seals didnt need replacing too.


----------



## watersbluebird

3TT3 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning the throttle body this morning, I decided to take it back off and do the whole manifold. I also removed my 4mm hose connector (dv to manifold) and now have a single hose with no join. The car seems a lot better regards throttle/boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cleanings! and it looks like the inj seals didnt need replacing too.
Click to expand...

Thanks, 3TT3. That didn't even cross my mind. There was a lot of crud around the ends of the injectors, though. I'll be buying an ultrasonic cleaner soon and whacking them in a solution to see if that helps


----------



## rik-e

Stopped by this site after about 4 years away... I'm on my second R8 now guys but looking for a Mk2 TT to use as a work car! 
If I pick one up I'll be back on here posting all my mods and how-to's... I was 30 in December and still got the modding bug.... LEDs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## watersbluebird

Had fun with the masking tape.


----------



## watersbluebird

A bit more colour coordinated.


----------



## thomp1983

fitted this ebay engine bay bolt kit as most of my bolts were missing and it was about the same price as getting the missing 6 from a dealer.



chris


----------



## dimpelman

Vacumed the carpet, used the meguiars gold class leater conditioner for the half leather imterior and cleaned the dashboard. Next job: clean the arcantera part of the interior, any tips to do that?


----------



## Timdog

Replaced the stock air filter with a Pipercross direct replacement.

Didnt think i would notice much difference but the throttle response feels alot better and it generally feels like its breathing alot easier. Happy with the purchase


----------



## don1020

locked my keys in the boot of the car and could not find spare one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my battery with a Bosch S5 005, did the throttle body adaptation with vagcom but doesn't get past step point 1 and says error in last column!!!
Idles fine and drives as before, any ideas why vagcom can't complete the adaptation?


----------



## watersbluebird

BrianB said:


> Replaced my battery with a Bosch S5 005, did the throttle body adaptation with vagcom but doesn't get past step point 1 and says error in last column!!!
> Idles fine and drives as before, any ideas why vagcom can't complete the adaptation?


Mine did the same after taking off the battery. I tried later in the day and it was fine, then. I wonder if the car does its own reset when you turn the ignition on and this prevents the VAGCOM reset or something. Maybe it's worth trying to get the tb reset started as soon as you turn the ignition.


----------



## BrianB

watersbluebird said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my battery with a Bosch S5 005, did the throttle body adaptation with vagcom but doesn't get past step point 1 and says error in last column!!!
> Idles fine and drives as before, any ideas why vagcom can't complete the adaptation?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did the same after taking off the battery. I tried later in the day and it was fine, then. I wonder if the car does its own reset when you turn the ignition on and this prevents the VAGCOM reset or something. Maybe it's worth trying to get the tb reset started as soon as you turn the ignition.
Click to expand...

Last time I just turned the ignition on and waited 30 seconds but thought this time I would try the vagcom method because I've only recently got it and was following the steps in waks description.
Might try again in a few days.


----------



## watersbluebird

BrianB said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my battery with a Bosch S5 005, did the throttle body adaptation with vagcom but doesn't get past step point 1 and says error in last column!!!
> Idles fine and drives as before, any ideas why vagcom can't complete the adaptation?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did the same after taking off the battery. I tried later in the day and it was fine, then. I wonder if the car does its own reset when you turn the ignition on and this prevents the VAGCOM reset or something. Maybe it's worth trying to get the tb reset started as soon as you turn the ignition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I just turned the ignition on and waited 30 seconds but thought this time I would try the vagcom method because I've only recently got it and was following the steps in waks description.
> Might try again in a few days.
Click to expand...

I expect it work for you then.


----------



## Garys-TT

Stuck my TTForum sticker on


----------



## watersbluebird

Garys-TT said:


> Stuck my TTForum sticker on


How people get time to do midweek jobs like this is beyond me. :wink: 
Looks good.


----------



## Billybunter

Today the wife decided to curb 3 new alloys


----------



## pebisit

Billybunter said:


> Today the wife decided to curb 3 new alloys


 Ouch, my Mrs has been with me near on 30 years so takes more care than me as she knows what I'm like about curbing wheels


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Billybunter said:


> Today the wife decided to curb 3 new alloys


Is that parking by ear?


----------



## Garys-TT

....found out how much I DON'T know about cleaning a car.
Who knew car detailing was such an art and so very expensive...I was only trying to find out recommendations on polish as I didn't think my 15year old Turtle Wax in the shed was worthy of my TT. 
So who knows how hard/soft the paint is on their TT and therefore which pad and level of abrasiveness of cutting agent they need? I don't have a disk polisher machine thingy....but I want one now


----------



## Delta4

Garys-TT said:


> ....found out how much I DON'T know about cleaning a car.
> Who knew car detailing was such an art and so very expensive...I was only trying to find out recommendations on polish as I didn't think my 15year old Turtle Wax in the shed was worthy of my TT.
> So who knows how hard/soft the paint is on their TT and therefore which pad and level of abrasiveness of cutting agent they need? I don't have a disk polisher machine thingy....but I want one now


Have a look on detailing world you'll learn more than you'll ever need to know, having your vehicles paintwork correctly machine polished is cheap when you consider that the only other way to achieve that fresh look is via a respray which costs ££££ even then the paintwork needs to be machine polished at the end, audi paintwork is generally hard btw


----------



## Billybunter

rusTTy_racer said:


> Billybunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the wife decided to curb 3 new alloys
> 
> 
> 
> Is that parking by ear?
Click to expand...

Yes by the sounds of it and 1 new tyre .but I'm letting her pay for the lot so maybe she'll be more careful


----------



## M44DUB

Trouble4 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1409777
> 
> how much did you pay for the oem one??? as we can sell be themselves.........
> 
> [email protected]


I think it was about £6.50 from eBay. Just needed a cheaper fix than buying coolant on a weekly basis. I'll keep your in mine in case I have to replace again.


----------



## rcarlile23

Still can deceide what colour to change the wheels to. But my mate put wider spacers on the front, might try 20mm hub centrics on the front see what it looks like.

Going to lower it more at some point soon as well.


----------



## Nelka

Contracted minor frostbite underneath my car......


----------



## watersbluebird

Saved just over 7kg of weight with a new Xtreme battery. Worried about the lack of ah but it got me through a day of heated seats, lights and blowers. I didn't have the right size bolt to hold the sae posts in place, but my son picked a bolt set up from Poundland for me!  
Now I need a way of holding it in place in the engine bay.


----------



## 3TT3

rcarlile23 said:


> Still can deceide what colour to change the wheels to. But my mate put wider spacers on the front, might try 20mm hub centrics on the front see what it looks like.
> 
> Going to lower it more at some point soon as well.


lookin good



watersbluebird said:


> Saved just over 7kg of weight with a new Xtreme battery. Worried about the lack of ah but it got me through a day of heated seats, lights and blowers. I didn't have the right size bolt to hold the sae posts in place, but my son picked a bolt set up from Poundland for me!
> Now I need a way of holding it in place in the engine bay.


Pack your new wmi kit in there with it 

or you could allways put the battery in the back and lose the "harmonic balance weight" :0

Ok so whats the wire covered in transparent red plastic ?


----------



## watersbluebird

3TT3 said:


> rcarlile23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can deceide what colour to change the wheels to. But my mate put wider spacers on the front, might try 20mm hub centrics on the front see what it looks like.
> 
> Going to lower it more at some point soon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good
> 
> 
> 
> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saved just over 7kg of weight with a new Xtreme battery. Worried about the lack of ah but it got me through a day of heated seats, lights and blowers. I didn't have the right size bolt to hold the sae posts in place, but my son picked a bolt set up from Poundland for me!
> Now I need a way of holding it in place in the engine bay.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pack your new wmi kit in there with it
> 
> or you could allways put the battery in the back and lose the "harmonic balance weight" :0
> 
> Ok so whats the wire covered in transparent red plastic ?
Click to expand...

I might use the space for my new catch can. Wmi is probably a summer project. I don't know it if it's worth moving 6kg to the back of the car. :? 
The wire is for my Sony amp that is in the back of the car. I hardly ever put my sub in though; too concerned with the added weight. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## intott

rcarlile23 said:


> Still can deceide what colour to change the wheels to. But my mate put wider spacers on the front, might try 20mm hub centrics on the front see what it looks like.
> 
> Going to lower it more at some point soon as well.


 [smiley=cheers.gif] looking great


----------



## watersbluebird

intott said:


> rcarlile23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can deceide what colour to change the wheels to. But my mate put wider spacers on the front, might try 20mm hub centrics on the front see what it looks like.
> 
> Going to lower it more at some point soon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif] looking great
Click to expand...

Isn't it just?


----------



## watersbluebird

Bought a manifold cover on eBay this week and fitted it. It's been left off since I snapped the original when trying to get access for the thermostat over a year ago. :?


----------



## Jools TT

Fitted my new Forge DV 008 , pipercross panel filter ( Drilled airbox ) and 3" TIP


----------



## watersbluebird

autovogue335d said:


> Fitted my new Forge DV 008 , pipercross panel filter ( Drilled airbox ) and 3" TIP


Any difference to the car?


----------



## Delta4

autovogue335d said:


> Fitted my new Forge DV 008 , pipercross panel filter ( Drilled airbox ) and 3" TIP


Primed for a remap ?

I have'nt done anything to my chariot barring look at it :lol:


----------



## corrado1.8t

what do you think ? treated it to a set of second hand ch's.


----------



## watersbluebird

corrado1.8t said:


> what do you think ?


 Very nice indeed.


----------



## watersbluebird

Gave my new catch can a good stuffing. All ready for the pcv delete some time this week.


----------



## infidel.uk

got to drive a 1 year old porsche 718, omg, makes the tt look/feel/drive like scrap. literally.


----------



## 3TT3

infidel.uk said:


> got to drive a 1 year old porsche 718, omg, makes the tt look/feel/drive like scrap. literally.


Well it is a little newer and probably costs a few £ more 

... fitted my TB adapter for the wmi kit as the prodigal snowperformance kit has finally shown up after calling a lot of places.Its been in the country since Thursday!
nb Ill be able to fit the wmi kit to my 718 np (phew  )
"The label must have fallen off"....(the dog ate my homework).
Delivery tomorrow


----------



## watersbluebird

Exciting stuff, 3TT3.


----------



## 3TT3

watersbluebird said:


> Exciting stuff, 3TT3.


May you live in interesting times etc :lol: 
Hey I hope theres no chance of steel wool shavings/bits being sucked out of that catch can? .
I bought the same type but ordered "baffled " from china as the european ones seemed to be unbaffled.
Its not a full mesh , just a cylinder inside with holes in it.
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/232136281097?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Yes ,no mesh should be required just a restriction plate with holes to drop the pressure/reduce the flow to allow any oil/sludge to drop out of circulation.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jools TT

watersbluebird said:


> autovogue335d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new Forge DV 008 , pipercross panel filter ( Drilled airbox ) and 3" TIP
> 
> 
> 
> Any difference to the car?
Click to expand...

Seems a bit more responsive and you can hear the turbo and wastegate through the airbox now


----------



## Jools TT

Delta4 said:


> autovogue335d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new Forge DV 008 , pipercross panel filter ( Drilled airbox ) and 3" TIP
Click to expand...

Primed for a remap ?

Holding off the temptation of a remap just yet , ordering a full 3" milltek turbo back soon with decat and non res middle pipe , was ordering it this month but a rear lower trailing arm snapped a couple of weeks back so i have ordered some cookbot adjustable arms, cookbot bushes front and rear ( defcons) and KW variant 1 coilovers which have just arrived today .

just need some nice weather now so I can fit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## watersbluebird

watersbluebird said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff, 3TT3.
> 
> 
> 
> May you live in interesting times etc :lol:
> Hey I hope theres no chance of steel wool shavings/bits being sucked out of that catch can? .
> I bought the same type but ordered "baffled " from china as the european ones seemed to be unbaffled.
> Its not a full mesh , just a cylinder inside with holes in it.
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/232136281097?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It was really difficult to get in, so I doubt it will get out. :?
I'm going to vent to the back of the car.


----------



## watersbluebird

Secured the new (tiny) battery and the catch can is ready for connection. All hidden under the battery cover. New spark plugs today, too.


----------



## 3TT3

Ahh a direct to outside air pcv vent system ? with the catch can for some "green cred" to catch some of the goo before it hits the ground? Nice spot for it.


----------



## watersbluebird

3TT3 said:


> Ahh a direct to outside air pcv vent system ? with the catch can for some "green cred" to catch some of the goo before it hits the ground? Nice spot for it.


Yes but I was hoping it would only be oil fumes eeking out of the hose.


----------



## watersbluebird

Jacked the car up after work to see what lurked inside the bottom intercooler hoses. 

The driver side was a right pain to get off because of the additional metal-work on the cross pipe. No room to push it off the intercooler and pipe. And the hose clip was rusted beyond help.


----------



## 3TT3

So what tyres are you getting? [smiley=devil.gif] :twisted:

I only took the hoses off once,when I was fitting"uprated", at least new, smic's .Not easy for sure and probably not as bad for me cos I had the intercoolers loosened as well.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

I was thinking the same! Tyres with tread are always a good plan lol


----------



## watersbluebird

3TT3 said:


> So what tyres are you getting? [smiley=devil.gif] :twisted:
> 
> I only took the hoses off once,when I was fitting"uprated", at least new, smic's .Not easy for sure and probably not as bad for me cos I had the intercoolers loosened as well.


I'm probably going for GY Eagle assymetrics tomorrow lol.


----------



## thomp1983

Had it washed for first time this year


----------



## Gonzalo1495

watersbluebird said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what tyres are you getting? [smiley=devil.gif] :twisted:
> 
> I only took the hoses off once,when I was fitting"uprated", at least new, smic's .Not easy for sure and probably not as bad for me cos I had the intercoolers loosened as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going for GY Eagle assymetrics tomorrow lol.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't make the same mistake I did and postpone getting new tires. That cost me 10x the cost of new tires because I ended up hydroplaning in the rain due to the rear tires being bald.


----------



## Mondo

watersbluebird said:


> I'm probably going for GY Eagle assymetrics tomorrow lol.


Good choice. Very happy with mine, and they have a lovely rim-protector lip so look a bit wider - and of course help protect the rims from ACI problems. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BrianB

Fitted a couple more of the Forge carbon canister hoses and finally did a successful throttle adaptation using vcds


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

It was actually yesterday but got front splitter fitted and wheel spacers (15front 20rear) also put smoked black crystal side indicators on  pics to follow when I've washed and polished her on sunday


----------



## Garys-TT

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> It was actually yesterday but got front splitter fitted and wheel spacers (15front 20rear) also put smoked black crystal side indicators on  pics to follow when I've washed and polished her on sunday


I'd like to see some pictures...I'm gonna get the spacers but am still deciding about a front splitter.which one did you go for?...was also thinking about smoked side indicators. where did you get yours from?


----------



## watersbluebird

BrianB said:


> Fitted a couple more of the Forge carbon canister hoses and finally did a successful throttle adaptation using vcds


Good work, Sir.


----------



## watersbluebird

First job of the day: tyres. I couldn't get GY so I went for some Pirelli P Zeros. Fronts done:


Then after a spot of refereeing, I managed to get around to the new coilovers. 
Off with the old:

Then on with the coils. Basically same height. I'll lower a little tomorrow. 

Hard work, especially getting the wheel bearing bolt through the new coilovers. A little persuasion with a hammer finally did it. Just off for a spin to check it out.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Garys-TT said:


> Ozzytheblackcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually yesterday but got front splitter fitted and wheel spacers (15front 20rear) also put smoked black crystal side indicators on  pics to follow when I've washed and polished her on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some pictures...I'm gonna get the spacers but am still deciding about a front splitter.which one did you go for?...was also thinking about smoked side indicators. where did you get yours from?
Click to expand...

Went for the seat one LCR £41.00 from dealer and indicators were from flea bay mate loads out there but look really nice on  will put pics up tomorrow


----------



## Trouble4

getting some work done things closer added some carbon fibre ... 

WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

gave it a wash....... ^^^^^^

2 new Wheels coming for front as torn up fender wells.... LOL Powerflex bushings need replaced very happy what I was able to get out of them... 8)


----------



## watersbluebird

Trouble4 said:


> getting some work done things closer added some carbon fibre ...
> 
> WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> gave it a wash....... ^^^^^^
> 
> 2 new Wheels coming for front as torn up fender wells.... LOL Powerflex bushings need replaced very happy what I was able to get out of them... 8)


Looks amazing.


----------



## Trouble4

watersbluebird said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting some work done things closer added some carbon fibre ...
> 
> WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> WhanAB TT by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> gave it a wash....... ^^^^^^
> 
> 2 new Wheels coming for front as torn up fender wells.... LOL Powerflex bushings need replaced very happy what I was able to get out of them... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing.
Click to expand...

Thanks getting closer :?   

WhanAB TT C/F Dash Pods by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB TT C/F Trunk Shelf by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB 02 TT 08/16/2016 by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

thanks again... person that did carbon fibre was not great with it so cleaning it up.......


----------



## NWDSdaz

Went to shoot some pictures with the new wheels on.


----------



## watersbluebird

NWDSdaz said:


> Went to shoot some pictures with the new wheels on.


Brilliant!


----------



## watersbluebird

£10 cone filter from eBay fitted. It's sitting in the original bottom half of the air box with the outer top cover hiding it. 
Sounds ridiculous but seems to go a little faster. 8)


----------



## Delta4

Went out for a early morning blast, it's a nice day for it


----------



## BrianB

NWDSdaz said:


> Went to shoot some pictures with the new wheels on.


Looks amazing.........but to be honest still undecided on the wheels, still stunning though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## watersbluebird

Delta4 said:


> Went out for a early morning blast, it's a nice day for it


It is indeed. I had the car jacked up at 715 this morning, but I also managed a quick blast in it.


----------



## Delta4

watersbluebird said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out for a early morning blast, it's a nice day for it
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed. I had the car jacked up at 715 this morning, but I also managed a quick blast in it.
Click to expand...

It's been a while due to the weather but this morning was perfect for it, it helps to shake off the cabin fever :lol:


----------



## watersbluebird

Been having fun with the angle grinder. Nothing like a bit of weight reduction. This thing weighs a tonne!


----------



## Mondo

watersbluebird said:


> Been having fun with the angle grinder...


Should be ever so slightly louder than stock now... :wink:

...discovered we all have some Lamborghini parts in our cars: http://www.eurospares.co.uk/search?part ... 8N0943022A

Unfortunately it also means I discovered I need to replace the offside number plate bulb holder, as the [smiley=furious3.gif] plastic clip holding it in has snapped off.

Why they can't make them in less brittle metal I'll never know. Oh, wait, yes I do; it's because it's a 1/1000th of a penny cheaper to make the clips out of plastic.


----------



## watersbluebird

Mondo said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been having fun with the angle grinder...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be ever so slightly louder than stock now... :wink:
> 
> ...discovered we all have some Lamborghini parts in our cars: http://www.eurospares.co.uk/search?part ... 8N0943022A
> 
> Unfortunately it also means I discovered I need to replace the offside number plate bulb holder, as the [smiley=furious3.gif] plastic clip holding it in has snapped off.
> 
> Why they can't make them in less brittle metal I'll never know. Oh, wait, yes I do; it's because it's a 1/1000th of a penny cheaper to make the clips out of plastic.
Click to expand...

True. Quite a lot louder. With the panel filter changed for a cone today too, it's become altogether noisier. 
Wow. Lambo bulb holders. I wondered why my car felt so special.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Garys-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzytheblackcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually yesterday but got front splitter fitted and wheel spacers (15front 20rear) also put smoked black crystal side indicators on  pics to follow when I've washed and polished her on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some pictures...I'm gonna get the spacers but am still deciding about a front splitter.which one did you go for?...was also thinking about smoked side indicators. where did you get yours from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went for the seat one LCR £41.00 from dealer and indicators were from flea bay mate loads out there but look really nice on  will put pics up tomorrow
Click to expand...

Well here's my new splitter and smoked indicators and wheel spacers 8)  she's getting there.


----------



## Garys-TT

I like that, especially with black paint as it looks very subtle. I'm just not sure on my sprint blue if it will stand out too much


----------



## watersbluebird

A spot of colour coordination.


----------



## peter-ss

watersbluebird said:


> Been having fun with the angle grinder. Nothing like a bit of weight reduction. This thing weighs a tonne!


This brings back memories.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=180085&hilit=+exhaust


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Garys-TT said:


> I like that, especially with black paint as it looks very subtle. I'm just not sure on my sprint blue if it will stand out too much


 it should look fine mate my car's goodwood green but does look black at certain times and the white ones I had on just didn't look right :?


----------



## john.dixon63

.... spent the morning on the TTF. Every day is a school day!


----------



## watersbluebird

peter-ss said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been having fun with the angle grinder. Nothing like a bit of weight reduction. This thing weighs a tonne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back memories.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=180085&hilit=+exhaust
Click to expand...

I've seen this a while ago, Peter. Great job.


----------



## BrianB

Went to Oldham to have a look at some wheels........


----------



## sussexbythesea

received this as a result of a weekend purchase...



Needs a little cleaning but very pleased


----------



## john.dixon63

.... listed her for sale! I can no longer walk past the garage knowing my beloved is 'in prison!'
'If you love someone set them free.'
Hope she finds a good home...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 3TT3

Got some booze delivered :


----------



## Delta4

3TT3 said:


> Got some booze delivered :


Hmm whats going on here then :?:


----------



## miTTzee

Hi de Hi -BrianB where about in Oldham are you looking for wheels :?:

If they are any good, might pop in myself and have a look when 
I am next up there.

Thanks - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## 3TT3

Delta4 said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some booze delivered :
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm whats going on here then :?:
Click to expand...

water injection (the car, not me  ) in conjunction with isopropanol instead of methanol.


----------



## watersbluebird

3TT3 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some booze delivered :
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm whats going on here then :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> water injection (the car, not me  ) in conjunction with isopropanol instead of methanol.
Click to expand...

Come on, 3TT3! The suspense is killing me. Get it on the car!


----------



## Delta4

water injection (the car, not me  ) in conjunction with isopropanol instead of methanol.[/quote]

Safer alternative ? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BrianB

miTTzee said:


> Hi de Hi -BrianB where about in Oldham are you looking for wheels :?:
> 
> If they are any good, might pop in myself and have a look when
> I am next up there.
> 
> Thanks - miTTzee :wink:


It was wheelbase alloys, Oldham just outside of Manchester off the M60


----------



## watersbluebird

Delta4 said:


> water injection (the car, not me  ) in conjunction with isopropanol instead of methanol.


Safer alternative ? [smiley=book2.gif][/quote]
Certainly is. I wonder if it's cheaper too. They sell cheap screenwash in Home Bargains and that sort of shop. It said contains methanol and isopropanol. Would this be an alternative?


----------



## Delta4

watersbluebird said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> water injection (the car, not me  ) in conjunction with isopropanol instead of methanol.
> 
> 
> 
> Safer alternative ? [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Certainly is. I wonder if it's cheaper too. They sell cheap screenwash in Home Bargains and that sort of shop. It said contains methanol and isopropanol. Would this be an alternative?[/quote]

I've just read up on it, it is cheap to buy i know that much, according to the article i was reading it performs better than methanol in all aspects.


----------



## watersbluebird

Delta4 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> water injection (the car, not me  ) in conjunction with isopropanol instead of methanol.
> 
> 
> 
> Safer alternative ? [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly is. I wonder if it's cheaper too. They sell cheap screenwash in Home Bargains and that sort of shop. It said contains methanol and isopropanol. Would this be an alternative?
Click to expand...

I've just read up on it, it is cheap to buy i know that much, according to the article i was reading it performs better than methanol in all aspects.[/quote]
I've read the same as you, delta. Summer project, this one. Due to money lol. That's when you see the most improvement though, I guess.


----------



## 777HAM

collected the car from body shop after having sill rust and rear bumper fixed,also had it polished.


----------



## watersbluebird

Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.


----------



## Delta4

watersbluebird said:


> Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.


Looking good, happy with the way it sounds ?


----------



## miTTzee

Hi de O - Thanks BrianB for the info about Oldham wheels. 8)

Have a sister-in-law that live near there, so next time we are up 
that way will have a look in. Need to have a looksee at their webpage now.

Best regards - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## watersbluebird

Delta4 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, happy with the way it sounds ?
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks. It's fairly standard inside the car again. My son went outside with the keys and came back impressed after giving it a few revs. I could join a straight (fairly) pipe to bypass the middle silencer to give it a little more throat. £70 for the same guys to do it, but I reckon it's a straightforward diy Job.


----------



## Delta4

watersbluebird said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, happy with the way it sounds ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, thanks. It's fairly standard inside the car again. My son went outside with the keys and came back impressed after giving it a few revs. I could join a straight (fairly) pipe to bypass the middle silencer to give it a little more throat. £70 for the same guys to do it, but I reckon it's a straightforward diy Job.
Click to expand...

Money well spent these cars are to quiet as standard, i dunno if i'd be to keen on handing my car keys to my boy if he's anything like i used to be the car would have gone for a test drive :lol: 
Been having a little tinker the afternoon, wiring loom to ecu strip back and checked and re covered plus lubricated the linkages to the wiper arms.


----------



## watersbluebird

Lol. He's a good driver at least. Too sensible to take it for a spin (I hope).
Why the strip back of the loom?


----------



## Hoggy

watersbluebird said:


> Lol. He's a good driver at least. Too sensible to take it for a spin (I hope).
> Why the strip back of the loom?


Hi, You are not reading enough posts. 
A few topics & numerous posts recently about non starting TTs & corrosion of wires at ECU.
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

miTTzee said:


> Hi de O - Thanks BrianB for the info about Oldham wheels. 8)
> 
> Have a sister-in-law that live near there, so next time we are up
> that way will have a look in. Need to have a looksee at their webpage now.
> 
> Best regards - miTTzee :wink:


Too much choice, enjoy!!!!!


----------



## BrianB

watersbluebird said:


> Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.


Looks a lot like the Pipewerx setup


----------



## watersbluebird

Hoggy said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. He's a good driver at least. Too sensible to take it for a spin (I hope).
> Why the strip back of the loom?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You are not reading enough posts.
> A few topics & numerous posts recently about non starting TTs & corrosion of wires at ECU.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Oh right. Thanks. I'll try to read more, Hoggy. :wink:


----------



## watersbluebird

BrianB said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like the Pipewerx setup
Click to expand...

It does, Brian! I bet it was a bit cheaper, though.


----------



## BrianB

watersbluebird said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust back box and 4"twin pipes sorted today. Pro speed exhausts. Totally disorganised there, but very knowledgable and skilled guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like the Pipewerx setup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does, Brian! I bet it was a bit cheaper, though.
Click to expand...

I think you're probably right [smiley=bigcry.gif] , but I'm more than happy with what I have


----------



## watersbluebird

I imagine you are, Brian. I'm getting obsessed now with losing the middle silencer. :?


----------



## Trouble4

WhanAB TT 2017 by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

cleaning up this weekend picture to come ..........

this photo as picked up for stereo adjustment and air fuel gauge adjustment ..... 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Trouble4 said:


> this photo as picked up for stereo adjustment and air fuel gauge adjustment ..... 8)


I dont like the look,never have,with the mr frosty hand combined with the 5 bar grille.
That and front lips and the colour mismatch look orrible to me.
No doubt its the late nite booze effect..


----------



## Delta4

Why the strip back of the loom?[/quote]

Just making sure the trouble is'nt lurking behind the tape.


----------



## black9146

Fitted my new number plate holders.


----------



## watersbluebird

A bit of painting today:

And the catch can has replaced the PCV system. Need to get the can vented to the back of the car tomorrow.


----------



## watersbluebird

...lay in a stream in the road whilst I ran a 19mm hose from catch can to rear of the car. :x


----------



## Baalthazaar

In between thunderstorms......

Time to repaint front bumper and spoiler.....


----------



## black9146

Fitted an engine bling kit to go with my new scuttle tray


----------



## 3TT3

Baalthazaar said:


> In between thunderstorms......
> 
> Time to repaint front bumper and spoiler.....


Almost makes me want to go votex...almost


----------



## Baalthazaar

3TT3 said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In between thunderstorms......
> 
> Time to repaint front bumper and spoiler.....
> 
> 
> 
> Almost makes me want to go votex...almost
Click to expand...

I think I got the last one in Ireland along with the mud flaps I'm yet to fit cos I'm not sure if I like them, but cleaning cowshite off the sills is getting old...... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## SC0TTRS

Took the old girl for an MOT and she passed! Yay! 8)

Following Advisories: 
Headlights oxidised (sort that out in the summer)
NSF inner tyre wear (needs 4 wheel alignment after suspension drop)

Not bad for a 16 year old with 133k on the clock! :lol:

Off the road for a bit now whilst I sort out vacuum leaks, 5 in total! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Fastasaudi

Well done SCOTTRS... me too... MOT today.. did a little better... NO advisories.. couldn't believe it.. my first MoT with this car and it walked it.. 8)


----------



## dimpelman

Passed the MOT :mrgreen: :mrgreen: new brake discs on the back, new brake calibers and a few suspension related parts, about €450 and back in bussines


----------



## damien.wrl

Gave it a good dhobi dried it quick polish and left it open to air... they are so good to look at when clean...


----------



## peter139

Today i received my new coil over kit.
Old one is a fk highsport which i installed new 5 years ago.
This set was in a very poor condition and had to be replaced (leaky dampers and allot of rust).
I drove over 180.000km with this set.

So heres my new one: H&R twin tube stainless steel, cant wait to install this


----------



## john.dixon63

Drove her very very fast!


----------



## Hoggy

john.dixon63 said:


> Drove her very very fast!


And ??
Hoggy


----------



## john.dixon63

Hoggy said:


> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove her very very fast!
> 
> 
> 
> And ??
> Hoggy
Click to expand...

And she didn't need anything repaired.


----------



## john.dixon63

Hoggy said:


> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove her very very fast!
> 
> 
> 
> And ??
> Hoggy
Click to expand...

And she didn't need anything repaired.


----------



## watersbluebird

john.dixon63 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove her very very fast!
> 
> 
> 
> And ??
> Hoggy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she didn't need anything repaired.
Click to expand...

You mean you didn't crash. :?


----------



## john.dixon63

For a change!


----------



## Hoggy

john.dixon63 said:


> Drove her very very fast!


Hi, I probably drove faster in my XR3 today, always faster after a positive MOT.  
Private road of course.  
Hoggy.


----------



## john.dixon63

Of course.

Congratulations on the Mot result!
I'm soooo jealous, had a XR3 back in the day and wish I kept her. :mrgreen:


----------



## corrado1.8t

Baalthazaar said:


> In between thunderstorms......
> 
> Time to repaint front bumper and spoiler.....


that Is a smart tt. Aqua blue pearl, old corrado /mk2 golf colour ?


----------



## Baalthazaar

corrado1.8t said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In between thunderstorms......
> 
> Time to repaint front bumper and spoiler.....
> 
> 
> 
> that Is a smart tt. Aqua blue pearl, old corrado /mk2 golf colour ?
Click to expand...

I think so, it was an expensive option at new anyway, and I have only seen one other TT like her and that was in a scrap yard....lol I'm told it's also an S8 colour.


----------



## 3TT3

Replaced the vin viewing window..it was totally opaque and cracked.(cut plastic lid).
Covered the red nylon wpi lines in black fuel line ,the visible bits at least.


----------



## vx220tony

Hoggy said:


> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove her very very fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I probably drove faster in my XR3 today, always faster after a positive MOT.
> Private road of course.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Congratulations
Tony


----------



## sussexbythesea

Noticed that one row of pixels in the DIS are taking a little longer to 'wake-up' than the others....

Hmmmm think I know what that is :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I guess I'll be playing the waiting game now :!:


----------



## watersbluebird

Spring mod completed on the turbo actuator. The car feels like it's better than ever.


----------



## 3TT3

At the risk of being sarcastic :
Seems a little overengineered to me


----------



## Hoggy

3TT3 said:


> At the risk of being sarcastic :
> Seems a little overengineered to me


 :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YT-TT

Did a test fit. I was going to sell these but I'm in two minds now..


----------



## Trouble4

working on car just putting back so parts that had been taken off

forget how long it takes me to do even the easiest of jobs.....
Honestly do not miss it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barton TT

Today I drove my TT for the first time since Christmas felt good why don't I drive it more


----------



## Takahashi

bought a bentley manual in preperation for removing my exhaust, rear subframe and axle, prop and fuel tank in order to change the rear brake pipes due to them splitting.....

should i buy all new bushes and bolts whilst everythings off? in all honesty, im tempted to buy coilovers, adjustable tie rods and droplinks whilst its all off anyway!


----------



## watersbluebird

Changed the brace bar to red, as well as a few rocker cover and charge pipe clamp bolts. 
Next job is a DV relocate.


----------



## Delta4

watersbluebird said:


> Changed the brace bar to red, as well as a few rocker cover and charge pipe clamp bolts.
> Next job is a DV relocate.


Tidy


----------



## Morbs320i

Collected my wheels after having them refurbished so I decided to take out the wheel arch liners and fully clean them as I've never got round to this and I knew they had a lot of 'tar' on from from a pervious owners careless driving! 3 hours later and 2 are now done but I spotted the CV boot on the front is knackered....that's a job for someone else! Gonna be a week or so before this cars ready for the spring weather


----------



## Delta4

Went for a early morning drive and stopped by the local stealership to take a few pics


----------



## E

Technically not today but yesterday took the QS for its MOT, passed ok with only a 100 odd miles in the year

Came home and started to clean out the front I ne'er arches, the amount of crap behind the liners  

E


----------



## watersbluebird

Delta4 said:


> Went for a early morning drive and stopped by the local stealership to take a few pics


Liking the capless hubs.


----------



## Delta4

watersbluebird said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went for a early morning drive and stopped by the local stealership to take a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the capless hubs.
Click to expand...

One fell off some where so i removed the rest ( bloody potholes :lol: )


----------



## watersbluebird

Delta4 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went for a early morning drive and stopped by the local stealership to take a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the capless hubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One fell off some where so i removed the rest ( bloody potholes :lol: )
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Baalthazaar

Drove 375 miles never missed a beat. 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Well Id hope so! unless you had to go on some not paid for by the EU (only our road tax :lol: ) roads.


----------



## Baalthazaar

3TT3 said:


> Well Id hope so! unless you had to go on some not paid for by the EU (only our road tax :lol: ) roads.


Nope, toll roads all the way....Oh wait that's just another form of tax soooo yes , but they have the advantage of being empty cos no one wants to stump up....lol :wink: And on one tank of go go juice without falling below 120 kph.....


----------



## corrado1.8t

Baalthazaar said:


> Drove 375 miles never missed a beat. 8)


Would you mind throwing up a few more pics of your tt please.


----------



## DC240S

Taxed the QS for its first drive in 3.5 months - might only be short lived though!


----------



## watersbluebird

With the help of a mate's 12 tonne press and mig welder, I drilled a new hole in my shifter plate and now have a very satisfying slightly shorter throw on the gear change.


----------



## HemiCUDA1313

I switched to summer wheels and tires! Happy to have lightweight BBS wheels back.


----------



## 777HAM

returned from garage with a new MOT, no advisories!


----------



## Jez xbx

Got me one of these......



Absolutely brilliant, as those in the know know! Lol
For anyone considering, just buy it!


----------



## Trouble4

changed out my powerflex purple bushing for the black version and the front wheels from 9.5 42ET to a 8.5 35ET the sharper curves now are so much easier crisp so happy 

Have to say the 9.5 looks better as it is a bigger lip on it but performance in curves is fantastic now

WhanAB 8.5 front wheels by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB 8.5 front wheels by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Morbs320i

New Inner CV boot fitted today along with new rear discs and finally got my wheels back after a referb, happy with these ones!!
Have put 15mm spacers on the rear now just centre caps left to go on and a final wax


----------



## BrianB

Removed my throttle body and gave it a clean


----------



## sussexbythesea

fitted my chrome strut brace...



and polished the caps


----------



## watersbluebird

Headrest mod carried out.


----------



## black9146

Fitted a V6 rear valance ( its only a 150 but every little helps  )


----------



## rusTTy_racer

sussexbythesea said:


> fitted my chrome strut brace...
> 
> 
> 
> and polished the caps


Wow what bling!


----------



## rusTTy_racer

black9146 said:


> Fitted a V6 rear valance ( its only a 150 but every little helps  )


V6 has dual tailpipe so good buy to get a honeycomb with 1 outlet!


----------



## black9146

There's always one


----------



## delandrzej

rusTTy_racer said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a V6 rear valance ( its only a 150 but every little helps  )
> 
> 
> 
> V6 has dual tailpipe so good buy to get a honeycomb with 1 outlet!
Click to expand...

where did you buy this? it looks great....


----------



## black9146

delandrzej said:


> rusTTy_racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a V6 rear valance ( its only a 150 but every little helps  )
> 
> 
> 
> V6 has dual tailpipe so good buy to get a honeycomb with 1 outlet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did you buy this? it looks great....
Click to expand...

TT Shop sell them or they appear occasionally for sale on ebay. Think they are around £75 from the TT Shop.


----------



## john.dixon63

Realised it may need lowering!


----------



## BrianB

Ordered some new wheels and summer tyres


----------



## david924s

Booked my car in for Oil/Filter and haldex oil at Elite Vehicles (Phil) Thornaby. Heard some good reports and so far price seems Ok (at least compared to my local Audi garage) so we will see next week.


----------



## delandrzej

TT Shop sell them or they appear occasionally for sale on ebay. Think they are around £75 from the TT Shop.[/quote]

cheers ill have a look !


----------



## Kyle18uk

Picked up my new car today so my V6 TT will be up for sale this weekend! Will get a full ad up

Only done 79k and loads of history! New chains/pump/gaskets by Audi (£2500) new mech unit by Audi! (£2000)

Great condition, comes with FK coilovers and 1552 Tarmacs with new toyo tyres!


----------



## Kyle18uk

Saw this today when I was out and about -


----------



## David C

Kyle18uk said:


> Saw this today when I was out and about -


Hmmmmm. 
MOT expired in 2008
Not taxed or SORN and in clear view of the road...


----------



## Moonwatcher

The mind boggles as to what people do :!: I assume the owner has a better version in the garage :?:


----------



## David C

Moonwatcher said:


> The mind boggles as to what people do :!: I assume the owner has a better version in the garage :?:


My point was, the tax was due in 2012 (can't remember when it became compulsory to SORN, may have been 2012).
So the registered owner will have been sent fines for it being untaxed/unsorn.
If it is really a recent pic, then my guess is it hasn't moved since 2008 and the owner isn't in a position to do so... (I'll leave it at that!).


----------



## Mondo

Moonwatcher said:


> The mind boggles as to what people do :!: I assume the owner has a better version in the garage :?:


Feck it; it's only a 180...

3...2...1... [smiley=argue.gif]





john.dixon63 said:


> Realised it may need lowering!


Just do what us Surrey types do; drive around with a few cases of Bolly in the boot.

[smiley=toff.gif]

:wink:


----------



## Delta4

Kyle18uk said:


> Saw this today when I was out and about -


The interior must be growing mushrooms if the exterior is anything to go by


----------



## gogs

Kyle18uk said:


> Saw this today when I was out and about -


Holy moly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

gogs said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this today when I was out and about -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just a bit of motorway dirt :lol:


----------



## gogs

Fitted a new set of pressed plates and found out my car is not Avus Silver as I though but Quartz Grey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy

Replaced passenger door micro switch so all back working as it should  
Used a switch with a metal contact plate above the plunger. Will be interesting to see how it lasts, hopefully in will reduce wear.


----------



## Mondo

...changed my NS upper C pillar trim for an undamaged one.  What a [email protected]


----------



## Mondo

And put the OEM rubber seal around the base of the windscreen back on.


----------



## infidel.uk

Managed to change the settings on both anti roll bars, back is set to firm, front , soft, also cleaned all the arches and wheels both sides with poorboys wheel sealer cleaner.

Car handles a LOT nicer now and much more forgiving at the front.


----------



## Cloud

Spent the morning enjoying the fantastic sunshine with a few fellow TT obsessed friends, mooching round a Cars & Coffee morning in Barnoldswick 8)


----------



## j8keith

Cloud said:


> Spent the morning enjoying the fantastic sunshine with a few fellow TT obsessed friends, mooching round a Cars & Coffee morning in Barnoldswick 8)


Some really great looking Mk.1s in the line up.


----------



## Cloud

j8keith said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the morning enjoying the fantastic sunshine with a few fellow TT obsessed friends, mooching round a Cars & Coffee morning in Barnoldswick 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Some really great looking Mk.1s in the line up.
Click to expand...

Especially the Dolomite Grey one, second from the left! 
:wink:


----------



## watersbluebird

One less air vent.


----------



## Delta4

A fresh dollop of v power followed a early morning blast down my favourite roads kicked off my sunday


----------



## Morbs320i

Ordered my 'Gecko'


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Changed my side light bulbs easier than i thought  battery side bit of a [email protected]#t but job done nice set of LEDs in now 8)


----------



## philclemo

Cloud said:


> Spent the morning enjoying the fantastic sunshine with a few fellow TT obsessed friends, mooching round a Cars & Coffee morning in Barnoldswick 8)


Where there some MGFs and TFs there too I wonder?


----------



## SC0TTRS

Kyle18uk said:


> Saw this today when I was out and about -


Where they find that? at the bottom of the sea? [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## david924s

Well yesterday took my car to Phil at Elite Vehicle Services in Thornaby, had seen a few good recommendations on here for the work he does and I can confirm he does do a good job, even if I only wanted an oil service and haldex oil change job done on time and at a good price (lower than quoted). Plus I even got a verbal report on a few things that I sort of suspected but now are confirmed as well as extra none service fixes he did in passing.

So well pleased and a lovely guy well worth a try if you're not bothered about an Audi stamp in the service book which I wasn't as it was already serviced outside of Audi before I got it.

Great service, really knows his stuff when it comes to Audis and especially TTs and great prices.


----------



## Cloud

philclemo said:


> Where there some MGFs and TFs there too I wonder?


Might have seen a couple! :wink:


----------



## SC0TTRS

Replaced my tired worn out crankcase breather hose.

Must say top quality from Creations Motorsport 8)


----------



## sussexbythesea

Replaced my blue washer bottle cap for the black one :roll:

Nice to have a bit of Lamborghini in my life


----------



## infidel.uk

got striped by the tt shop :lol:

but it was my choice, carbon spats are ordered, 3 week lead time.


----------



## BrianB

Had a delivery of new tyres wrapped around some new wheels


----------



## black9146

Took my tatty TT comps in to have them refurbed/powder coated. Will post up the results when I get them back next week


----------



## Jez xbx

Watched the yellow car convoy through bibury, near Cirencester, on BBC news
In support of the pensioner with the 'ugly little yellow car' (not my words!)
Featuring a lovely yellow tt drop top prominently in the video
Are you on here in which case good work fella for supporting him!

Edit
I also cleaned my car, which isn't nearly as interesting lol


----------



## Bowlsey

I removed the passenger side seem strip on the roof and re-sprayed it. well pleased now


----------



## Delta4

Had a good run out today via brands hatch for the btcc


----------



## Benwaa

Changed the brakes this afternoon, was going to change oil, haldex oil and gerabox oil too but it was a rare nice as hell sunny day in north wales so decided to go for a drive about and bed the brakes in instead. oil change next weekend instead


----------



## BrianB

Put my new wheels and tyres on


----------



## Mondo

...passed my MOT. No advisories. Not bad for a... 15 year old car. 

Trouble is, I'm only doing 3-4K miles a year these days. I need a new job; one I can drive to. :twisted:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

BrianB said:


> Put my new wheels and tyres on


Nice wheels, color, and ride height. Good job m8


----------



## 3TT3

SC0TTRS said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this today when I was out and about -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they find that? at the bottom of the sea? [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
Click to expand...

"Soylent Green is people!"


----------



## BrianB

Gonzalo1495 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put my new wheels and tyres on
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels, color, and ride height. Good job m8
Click to expand...

Thankyou, always nice to get some positive comments from other forum members, cheers


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Today I replaced all the hoses on the carbon canister with forge ones, gave the DV a good clean out also took my induction kit off and replaced it with a wakked box and piper cross panel filteand finally took dash pod out and will send it to cartronix to get pixels and lines sorted [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] need a pint now lol!


----------



## gogs

Picked up my car from gally after he'd worked his magic on the paint










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

gogs said:


> Picked up my car from gally after he'd worked his magic on the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing, I have soft spot for the Mk.1


----------



## gogs

I have to agree and I also have a soft spot for the mk1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPD

Posted a pic of the TT. 
Sweet 16. 
Still immaculate cosmetically and mechanically. 
Now done 135 k. 
Just had a new clutch and flywheel with new cam belt etc due next month. 
Only comes out in the dry these days 
Still OEM apart from Miltek resonated cat back system and all the better for it.


----------



## Benwaa

went to do the drivers door microswitch glue a bit of plastic fix only to discover the microswitch is working fine and hasn't been worn down at all, yet the window still doesn't do it's little drop on opening the door. 
However, this also led me to being able to adjust the length of the outer handle opening wire and now it's smoother and firmer and nicer than it has been since buying the car


----------



## Danman87

Benwaa said:


> went to do the drivers door microswitch glue a bit of plastic fix only to discover the microswitch is working fine and hasn't been worn down at all, yet the window still doesn't do it's little drop on opening the door.
> However, this also led me to being able to adjust the length of the outer handle opening wire and now it's smoother and firmer and nicer than it has been since buying the car


We sometimes have the issue with the window, usually when closing the door, we jus start the car and turn it off and start again then it works dunno why, give it a try


----------



## 3TT3

Benwaa said:


> went to do the drivers door microswitch glue a bit of plastic fix only to discover the microswitch is working fine and hasn't been worn down at all, yet the window still doesn't do it's little drop on opening the door.
> However, this also led me to being able to adjust the length of the outer handle opening wire and now it's smoother and firmer and nicer than it has been since buying the car


You have set the windows properly right?
If the dis shows a door open when you open the drivers door.fine
Leave the door open
Then do the window down to the bottom button press then window to the top and release.
Then hold the window up button for 4-5 seconds and it will drop down 2 cm or so with the door open.
Then your set, on the d/s anyway. repeat for p/s .


----------



## Benwaa

3TT3 said:


> Benwaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> went to do the drivers door microswitch glue a bit of plastic fix only to discover the microswitch is working fine and hasn't been worn down at all, yet the window still doesn't do it's little drop on opening the door.
> However, this also led me to being able to adjust the length of the outer handle opening wire and now it's smoother and firmer and nicer than it has been since buying the car
> 
> 
> 
> You have set the windows properly right?
> If the dis shows a door open when you open the drivers door.fine
> Leave the door open
> Then do the window down to the bottom button press then window to the top and release.
> Then hold the window up button for 4-5 seconds and it will drop down 2 cm or so with the door open.
> Then your set, on the d/s anyway. repeat for p/s .
Click to expand...

Thanks  yeah sadly i tried all this, the interior light comes on n stuff showing the drivers door to be open. I don't get the warning noise for the headlights on though, and it got dark though by the time i'd got around to putting stuff back together, so i do intend to wait for another day when i have some daytime hours free to have another fiddle and look-see what's what


----------



## infidel.uk

Unlocked the car for the 1st time since January :lol:


----------



## black9146

Tried to clean the green mould spots off the hood on my Roadster. Tried the Johnsons shampoo followed by the Milton tablets suggestion on here. Didn't shift them. Tried again with stronger doses of Milton - didn't budge. Tried some detergent in water gradually trying stronger concentrations and didn't shift them. Finally tried Autoglym hood cleaner - this partially removed them. After hours I gave up so just sealed hood with Fabsil. Still can see the spots but have to look carefully. I think that over time all the cleaning and waterproofing of the hood forms a "skin " over the mould that the cleaners can't penetrate in order to clean. Don't know if there's anything on the market that would strip all previous coatings back to the original cloth which would allow the mould to be cleaned off ? Anyway hood looks much better and after today's rain it was beading on the hood and not soaking in


----------



## Adm...

Bought some wheels to replace the 17" Comps










Just need to get tyres and a refurb


----------



## 3TT3

Nice style, full face too , should look good refurbed.


----------



## Adm...

3TT3 said:


> Nice style, full face too , should look good refurbed.


I cancelled them. Something else came up so check eBay will be on there


----------



## 3TT3

Adm... said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice style, full face too , should look good refurbed.
> 
> 
> 
> I cancelled them. Something else came up so check eBay will be on there
Click to expand...

Ah ok, in that case, there was probably a big crack that the seller didnt mention :lol:


----------



## Adm...

3TT3 said:


> Adm... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice style, full face too , should look good refurbed.
> 
> 
> 
> I cancelled them. Something else came up so check eBay will be on there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok, in that case, there was probably a big crack that the seller didnt mention :lol:
Click to expand...

Sometimes you buy something then something else shows up that you really wanted 









19 x 8 Oz Superleggra's purchased instead Lost some money on the other wheels [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Benwaa

gave her a wash and dried her off, full waxing due on next wash


----------



## Lollypop86

really stepped up my game and put my mk1 up for sale  not sure if I'll regret it or not

J
xx


----------



## Benwaa

Noticed some oil on the top of the gearbox that wasn't there the other day... Found a hole in my TiP where the intake breather attaches, luckily ordered one today. Then on to replacing the crank case breather pipe too as that's squishy as hell and dunno how long that'll last.
This has also prompted me to scout out some vacuum hose to replace bits too whilst I'm at it all on Friday


----------



## TT-Dru

Had the mot on the roadster. :? 
Passed with flying colours and no advisories


----------



## thomp1983

Finally bought a facelift grill at a reasonable price of 52 beer tokens, waited months for one at less than £100


----------



## Benwaa

found this lovely hole day before yesterday...










so fixed it first thing this morning! 










also passed the MOT this morning too with not a sinle failure or advisory in sight


----------



## 3TT3

Benwaa said:


> found this lovely hole day before yesterday...
> 
> also passed the MOT this morning too with not a sinle failure or advisory in sight


Wow that was nasty grats on MOT.

Screen fixed by autoglass,its a yuaza or wozaa or something.Tech guy said he thought theyd bought pilkingtons..  oh well its done now and a much better job than the last time,no sealant visible on the inside!.
Last wash before fitting Summer wheels,good day for polishing too(too lazy 8) )


----------



## noidea

Had the qS serviced and an MOT today. Straight through with no adviseries.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rawlins

In with John Mitchell Racing yesterday - this months work included new oil and filters on the Haldex and rear diff, also a new earth strap, so I'm back running on 4-wheels.

Also had the pleasure to bump into @sussexbythesea while I was there - although he wasn't in his TT unfortunately.

Next months appointment is booked in, most likely new thermostat, and the fuel filter needs doing too..... where's the money emoji?


----------



## Jez xbx

rawlins said:


> In with John Mitchell Racing yesterday - this months work included new oil and filters on the Haldex and rear diff, also a new earth strap, so I'm back running on 4-wheels.
> 
> Also had the pleasure to bump into @sussexbythesea while I was there - although he wasn't in his TT unfortunately.
> 
> Next months appointment is booked in, most likely new thermostat, and the fuel filter needs doing too..... where's the money emoji?


Parked outside ;-)


----------



## 3TT3

Put on the summer wheels .


----------



## Baalthazaar

3TT3 said:


> Put on the summer wheels .


Optimism i love it :lol:


----------



## thomp1983

Fitted my facelift grill, Mrs was sick of it being in the lounge


----------



## BrianB

Found the hole in the boot where my sheared off haldex ground point used to be and put the black Audi rings on the boot.


----------



## Timdog

Had a smoke pressure test and found a crackled breather pipe [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 3TT3

BrianB said:


> Found the hole in the boot where my sheared off haldex ground point used to be and put the black Audi rings on the boot.


Im not sure on the rings .. (who cares  ) , maybe out in the light pics?

T I ..
Replaced the cms supplied gaskets on my TB spacer with audi ones.
As Wak says "better out than in".. or was that somebody else 

Condition might not have been quite 



but doesnt look so good after like 600 miles.








n who knows what would happen under pressure/vacuum.

I also used the opportunity to retap the 1/8 npt hole a lttle deeper still.


----------



## DDcrash

Got the MOT done on the TT. Passed no advisories  not bad for a 15 year old 161,000 mile car.


----------



## Adm...

Today I took a picture of the parts I have been collecting the past 3 months 









Really need to find the time to fit them all


----------



## 777HAM

fitted a rear seat delete set up. I wish I could take the credit for making it but that has to go to another forum member, Saint TT who I brought it off last week. He did a fantastic job with both the quality and detail in it!


----------



## Nelka

Went for a blast round the Southern Highlands. Brilliant.


----------



## BrianB

Treated the interior to a bit of a clean, been a long time coming but glad I finally just got on with it


----------



## mitch65

.....let my wife drive the car for the first time. Now, ,my wife knows only has one speed.....fast. Went out with the dog who just about fits on the rear bench and said why don't you drive it home, me and the dog are just about over the experience


----------



## j8keith

mitch65 said:


> .....let my wife drive the car for the first time. Now, ,my wife knows only has one speed.....fast. Went out with the dog who just about fits on the rear bench and said why don't you drive it home, me and the dog are just about over the experience


That brings back memories when my wife first drove my Mk1  , she was a little more gentle when first drove the RS though.


----------



## ryanmtt

Fitted the comfort indicator to my coupe, a great addition and believe this should have been standard on the mk1 8)

Only downside now is I need to fit one to my roadster


----------



## RKJA

Great spell of weather in my neck of the woods so decided to bring my TT out of hibernation for it's first drive since last December! Took this picture at a small village called Amulree on the A822 between Dunkeld and Crieff in rural Perthshire. Good drivers road with many twists and turns.


----------



## DC240S

Finally fitted the SEAT Leon Cupra R Brembo's I have had for months. I will keep the original set up to satisfy the purist in me!

All layed out ready.


----------



## A_Banging_Donk

Had Haldex and Timing belt & waterpump services done by the TT shop.

Having got there at 9am in a recovery truck, couldn't be happier driving her home 

Waterpump impeller had sheared off and Haldex never been serviced! I can see why the PO got rid :x :x

Cambelt done 20,000 miles ago they said... FSH they said..


----------



## mitch65

A_Banging_Donk said:


> Had Haldex and Timing belt & waterpump services done by the TT shop.
> 
> Having got there at 9am in a recovery truck, couldn't be happier driving her home
> 
> Waterpump impeller had sheared off and Haldex never been serviced! I can see why the PO got rid :x :x
> 
> Cambelt done 20,000 miles ago they said... FSH they said..


I hear you, fecking liars! I bet you felt a weight off once that belt had been done! Got those two jobs on my list to do VERY soon but at least the tt shop are well priced just pity they are too far from me


----------



## Garys-TT

Today I received all this...should keep me busy for a while...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

Finally put my 15 inch cub in the car.









Also, today i had to blow out on a manifold, one of the same ones badger bill sells in the turbo kit, just couldn't afford the fitment / mapping/ rods and so on, gutted about that actually !


----------



## BrianB

Fitted the haldex ground lead, after I had sheared off the ground stud when removing the remains of the old ground lead last week. Funny thing it always came up no faults when carrying out a scan of the AWD controller with the ground lead missing!!!!


----------



## Westy-TT180

Fitted these...  :and spent time restoring the centre caps back to OE, as they'd be painted! :roll:

So happy I found these even came with new Dunlop sport max tyres! After my recent house purchase and not working on the car for 5months, I deserved a treat!


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:


> Fitted these...  :and spent time restoring the centre caps back to OE, as they'd be painted! :roll:
> 
> So happy I found these even came with new Dunlop sport max tyres! After my recent house purchase and not working on the car for 5months, I deserved a treat!


Very nice!


----------



## Westy-TT180

DC240S said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these...  :and spent time restoring the centre caps back to OE, as they'd be painted! :roll:
> 
> So happy I found these even came with new Dunlop sport max tyres! After my recent house purchase and not working on the car for 5months, I deserved a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate!  it's good to be back working on the car... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## MollyPippit

Re-set my electric windows with WAK's procedure on my Mk1 3.2


----------



## McEnroe

Fitted new Pressed plates and surrounds to the v6


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Westy-TT180 said:


> Fitted these...  :and spent time restoring the centre caps back to OE, as they'd be painted! :roll:
> 
> So happy I found these even came with new Dunlop sport max tyres! After my recent house purchase and not working on the car for 5months, I deserved a treat!


good color choice :wink:


----------



## Westy-TT180

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted these...  :and spent time restoring the centre caps back to OE, as they'd be painted! :roll:
> 
> So happy I found these even came with new Dunlop sport max tyres! After my recent house purchase and not working on the car for 5months, I deserved a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> good color choice :wink:
Click to expand...

Thank you Gonz...I feel it "works" 8) as my callipers are also a very similar shade, it blends everything in, doesn't scream "Look at me..." :lol:


----------



## Oranoco

Fitted my comfort indicator kit. Took more time getting the radio out than fitting the kit.


----------



## gogs

Oranoco said:


> Fitted my comfort indicator kit. Took more time getting the radio out than fitting the kit.


I'll 2nd that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

Managed to get almost my best shot of the interior


----------



## bathchoppers

Oranoco said:


> Fitted my comfort indicator kit. Took more time getting the radio out than fitting the kit.


My kit arrived in the post today. Sounds like a job for the weekend then!


----------



## Oranoco

It'll take an hour mate including a coffee


----------



## JimSavo

Today I had a visit from fellow member philclemo who I met on here. He scanned my V6 for me and I'm happy that my chain looks to be in good health.

Very much appreciated Phil and thank you... top bloke [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## philclemo

It was a pleasure Jim, anytime. Nice motor, we will have to meet up proper when the beasts are on the road!


----------



## bathchoppers

Today I fitted my comfort indicator kit. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291880731553?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Gonzalo1495

bathchoppers said:


> Today I fitted my comfort indicator kit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291880731553?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I love mine. After buying my b6 passat, I couldn't go back to the old traditional blinker in the TT.


----------



## mitch65

Are they difficult to fit?


----------



## gogs

Plug and play, radio out, remove cover upper plate fit comfort blinker into the back of the hazard switch then connect the OEM hazard plug to the comfort cable and your done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bathchoppers

As Gog's described, dead easy. Took me 20 minutes and that included removing the radio for a second time as I forgot to replace the cover indside the radio cage!


----------



## mitch65

Thought it would be a good idea to start replacing some of the corroded bolts. First one was the battery clamp and bolt which had seen better days......only problem was that I sheared the head off the bolt! :x 
Spent the next two hours drilling the bolt out thus knackering the thread which popped out anyway and is hiding somewhere in the engine bay. A bit of lateral thinking was needed so after a little rummaging in the garage I found a nut that fit straight onto the bolt.......for anyone thinking of trying this, you need a very small hand to get underneath the battery tray to do the bolt up. 
Note to self......if it looks rusted it probably is and give plenty of wd40. I couldn't put any heat on it because the battery tray is made from some composite material so no rust there then :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180

Cleaned, after the sportec's went on earlier this week  even the cat wanted to be in a picture :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Westy-TT180 said:


> Cleaned, after the sportec's went on earlier this week  even the cat wanted to be in a picture :lol:


nice steering wheel sir :wink:


----------



## Westy-TT180

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned, after the sportec's went on earlier this week  even the cat wanted to be in a picture :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> nice steering wheel sir :wink:
Click to expand...

Why thank you Sir, it's one of favourite mods, after all its what connects you to the car :wink:


----------



## Mondo

...changed the serpentine aka v belt as it was squeaking quite a bit on startup and at other random times. Fixed the squeak... but now it's rattling away under there. @rse. Need to find out what I've done/not done. [smiley=book2.gif]

Seemed simple enough; loosen the tensioner arm and pin in place (with a suitably sized Allen key in my case), take the old belt off, fit the new one, release the tensioner and... sample a squeak free start up, with accompanying metallic rattle.

Double @rse.


----------



## Mondo

Well that's a) odd and b) annoying. Just squirted a few drops of wd40 onto the belt and... the 'rattle' disappeared. So maybe I can't tell the difference between a squeak and a rattle.  And the existing belt was probably fine. Something I can probably live with until she's due a service when I'll get a professional to diagnose/fix the issue.

Maybe I need a new tensioner after all.


----------



## Adm...

This weekend i had the suspension fitted.

Today I lowered it a little more


----------



## BrianB

Removed a whole bunch of wires and connectors and removed the Alpine HU that was in the car when I got it and put back in an OEM Concert radio/cd player, now I will be the first to admit that I'm not an audiophile but it is just so much better now and I have a fully functioning cd changer!!!!


----------



## black9146

Out the garage and washed ready for summer


----------



## philclemo

BrianB said:


> Removed a whole bunch of wires and connectors and removed the Alpine HU that was in the car when I got it and put back in an OEM Concert radio/cd player, now I will be the first to admit that I'm not an audiophile but it is just so much better now and I have a fully functioning cd changer!!!!


Nice one Brian

I'm in the process of removing an iPod connector which deleted the CD changer! Just having to re-insert the correct terminals into the connector :\


----------



## BrianB

philclemo said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed a whole bunch of wires and connectors and removed the Alpine HU that was in the car when I got it and put back in an OEM Concert radio/cd player, now I will be the first to admit that I'm not an audiophile but it is just so much better now and I have a fully functioning cd changer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Brian
> 
> I'm in the process of removing an iPod connector which deleted the CD changer! Just having to re-insert the correct terminals into the connector :\
Click to expand...

Thanks, good luck with re-terminating the connector. Have to say when I saw all the wires, terminal blocks and connectors I was in two minds as to carry on but after a bit of reading realised that eventually I would come across the OEM connectors and just kept my fingers crossed that they hadn't been modified in any way.


----------



## gogs

Fitted my WAS DRL headlights










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

Took a photo after treating the hood with Autoglym


----------



## HairyHamster

Not today but on Sunday, the day after I got the car it was treated to the following :

Full TFR soak and rinse.
Full coat of HDD Ferris ferric fall out remover.
Went round the car and wheels with TARDIS.
2 bucket was and rinse with waxaddict pure.
Fully clayed using the AS towel.
Washed and rinsed again.
Then given a quick hand polish with Koch Chemie speed shine.
Topped of with Autobrite seal and protect.
I then gave the inside a quick hoover and wipe down with G101 and PB natural look.

I am going to attack her with the Rupes in a few weeks.

Today I had two wheels sorted with a smart repair and gave her a quick wash just before leaving work.

Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind using Tapatalk [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## MollyPippit

Cleaned my throttle body (which was pretty clean anyway) and had the windows tinted


----------



## rusTTy_racer

MollyPippit said:


> Cleaned my throttle body (which was pretty clean anyway) and had the windows tinted


Don't forget to do a throttle body adaption (TBA) too


----------



## Adm...

Got stuck on the old grill removal, So as it wasn't needed broke it off 









Trial fitted the wheels again, Due to a unknown offset it's been a lot of trial fitments but finally decided its a 30mm and 25mm spacer set up


----------



## McEnroe

Had the air con gassed - ice cold again now


----------



## Garys-TT

Went to a local garage to get the TT 4 wheel laser aligned and came home with these parts...fair play to the lads in the garage they aligned the wheels, sorted me out with the parts and didn't charge me just told me to pop back once I'd done it to check the tracking again and sort out payment then...good to have a friendly honest garage and somewhere that doesn't just charge you the earth straight away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audisline

Replaced the faulty thermostat on my 225. What a pig of a job getting the bolts loose on the thermostat housing. I also broke the dip stick tube while removing the cover above but this wonderful forum pre warned me of that so I have another on order which should be here isa couple of days. It's times like these that this forum is a blessing!!
But on a positive note my temp gauge is now reading correctly!


----------



## mitch65

Finally bit the bullet and got a second key made up along with a new case for the old one.......one less worry


----------



## HairyHamster

Started on the stereo install....so far I have the headunit in ( well the one im using till my birthday ). and managed to cable upto the boot with the RCA leads.










I will just put the amps in for now and during the week make the false floor later this week.


----------



## Timdog

Fitted the new LED sidelights.

No errors and both working........*SO FAR*


----------



## Delta4

Topped up on v power before we set off for the tenterden food festival :lol:


----------



## Timdog

Delta4 said:


> Topped up on v power before we set off for the tenterden food festival :lol:


Where abouts in Kent are you Delta ?


----------



## Delta4

Timdog said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Topped up on v power before we set off for the tenterden food festival :lol:
Click to expand...

Where abouts in Kent are you Delta ?[/quo

By the seaside not far from canterbury


----------



## mitch65

Booked into the local body shop for next week to get the front bumper resprayed and probably refurb the alloys whilst she's in there


----------



## SC0TTRS

Replaced my tired looking miss matched number plates with clean, fresh metal pressed ones, much better! not bad a under £19 a pair good quality too.

Also ordered H&R -25mm spring set from PSI tuning.


----------



## MollyPippit

rusTTy_racer said:


> MollyPippit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my throttle body (which was pretty clean anyway) and had the windows tinted
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to do a throttle body adaption (TBA) too
Click to expand...

Please tell me more on the TBA??


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

SC0TTRS said:


> Replaced my tired looking miss matched number plates with clean, fresh metal pressed ones, much better! not bad a under £19 a pair good quality too.
> 
> .


do you have a pic of the plate's, where did you buy them, if you dont mind , cheer's,


----------



## Delta4

Man in a shed air filter heat shield under construction and creations motorsport turbo outlet pipe to be fitted


----------



## RNS-E

Put the car on jack stands and started the process of changing front wishbone bushes, ball joints and tie rods in both sides, and new discs and pads on all four corners.


----------



## Oranoco

Finally replaced my missing knee pads. Only taken me 18 months.


----------



## NuttsMutts

Delta4 said:


> Timdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Topped up on v power before we set off for the tenterden food festival :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts in Kent are you Delta ?[/quo
> 
> By the seaside not far from canterbury
Click to expand...

Hey Delta, me too!

Jon.


----------



## dirty

Put lens repair tape over reverse light to match the otherside. Also debadged!


----------



## Westy-TT180

dirty said:


> Put lens repair tape over reverse light to match the otherside. Also debadged!


Wonder who gave you that idea... :roll:


----------



## Mondo

...wasted an hour changing my v-belt tensioner in a failed attempt to cure the godawful squeal on startup. New v-belt made it worse, new tensioner made no difference.

@rse. It's off to a professional to sort out now.


----------



## Delta4

Rear seat delete deleted :lol:


----------



## Adm...

Today I fitted my wheels 









Straight off the jack Adjuster's still in Etc Etc


----------



## HairyHamster

Today I made a start on getting the paint work sorted.....first it was the bonnet.


----------



## Garys-TT

Drove 300 miles from Chester to Plymouth with 2 kids and a dog plus luggage and still averaged 37.8mpg...which I thought was pretty good considering my average speed for the full journey was 64mph.

Cruise control would have been useful at certain points and the usual half term/bank holiday traffic from Bristol to Taunton stop start didn't help...thought to be fair my average mpg was above 38 until I hit Holden hill and the rise and fall of the A38


----------



## tt92103

Today I... bought a 2nd car. My 2001 TT has been my daily driver for 7 years but it has 140,000 miles and I want to start driving it less. There's a lot of work I want to do to the TT, but I couldn't since I need to drive it every day. I bought a very boring economical car for my new daily driver.


----------



## Delta4

Finally tracked down that annoying high pitched whistle that occured whilst boosting


----------



## HairyHamster

Delta4 said:


> Finally tracked down that annoying high pitched whistle that occured whilst boosting


What was it?


----------



## Delta4

HairyHamster said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally tracked down that annoying high pitched whistle that occured whilst boosting
> 
> 
> 
> What was it?
Click to expand...

I've replaced the turbo outlet pipe, the oe pipe was coming apart at the turbo end.


----------



## HairyHamster

Delta4 said:


> HairyHamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally tracked down that annoying high pitched whistle that occured whilst boosting
> 
> 
> 
> What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've replaced the turbo outlet pipe, the oe pipe was coming apart at the turbo end.
Click to expand...

Hmm interesting....I have noticed a kind of whistling along with the woosh noise on my TT. Being convinced I have a boost leak and not having the equipment to check ( ie compressor etc ) I thank you for your post kind sir . Could you drop me a PM please of more details...ie how I can find this hose so I can check mine.


----------



## Delta4

Evap one way check valves checked for leakage, one found to be leaking not bad considering the age of them.


----------



## mitch65

Dropped off to the body shop today to have the front bumper resprayed, back on Friday minus unsightly stone chips....


----------



## BrianB

Painted the Audi rings that I primed yesterday, matt black, to fit tomorrow.


----------



## whoopsie

Sanded back 15 years of crud on headlights and then they get 2k clear finish along with resprayed front bumper.


----------



## gogs

Had a blueflame res catback fitted to the V6, boy is that system and the V6 engine a marriage made in heaven 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

Renewed both rear road springs, o/s had snapped in usual place.
Going to take her for 4 wheel alignment tomorrow.


----------



## Garys-TT

Spent 4 hours washing, claying, polishing, sealing then waxing the car...getting ready for Thornton Cleavelys in just over a weeks time. First time I've ever used a clay bar and a DA polisher...pleased with the progress but still got to do the wheels and windows...if only I didn't have a 280 mile trip home to do which will cover the car in flies no doubt...interior next week...the seats are coming out on Saturday...


















Oh and the front of the car is looking better after the grills were all painted last week 
Amazing how many stone chips and mini dents you notice when you spend that much time on the car :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyHamster

Garys-TT said:


> Spent 4 hours washing, claying, polishing, sealing then waxing the car...getting ready for Thornton Cleavelys in just over a weeks time. First time I've ever used a clay bar and a DA polisher...pleased with the progress but still got to do the wheels and windows..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice results....which pad / compound combo did you use?

I started on mine the other day 3M Fast cut on a green rupes pad, followed by CarPro Reflect on a LAke Country HD Orbital....Cant wait to get the rest of the car done soon......


----------



## 3TT3

I use autoglym HD wax , unfortunately the flies seem to love it,when the car is stationary.
On a dark colour you cant really see it but on lighter colours "fly poo" is noticeable.
Its like a tiny black dot surrounded by a variable diameter ring of black about 2mm across.


Today I replaced rear diff oil,using a draper oil squirt can.. only took 8 can fills ,its a 125ml can! :lol: 
Handy for the final top up tho. also did the pcv valve .
Engine oil and gear oil, Im gonna let local mech do those cos I have the oils, filter and sump plug.
but 
1. I dont have the m16 tamper proof spline and I have enough specialised tool bits that Ill never use again.
2.The p/s front wheel cv boot is leaking at the hub end and they had the shaft of 6months ago..so I want an excuse for them to check it out.


----------



## dirty

Garys-TT said:


> Spent 4 hours washing, claying, polishing, sealing then waxing the car...getting ready for Thornton Cleavelys in just over a weeks time. First time I've ever used a clay bar and a DA polisher...pleased with the progress but still got to do the wheels and windows...if only I didn't have a 280 mile trip home to do which will cover the car in flies no doubt...interior next week...the seats are coming out on Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the front of the car is looking better after the grills were all painted last week
> Amazing how many stone chips and mini dents you notice when you spend that much time on the car :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely looking motor.


----------



## Delta4

Took the catch can off as i was'nt convince that it was doing anything, however it did have some stuff swilling about in it so i put it back on.


----------



## mitch65

Picked up from the body shop and now stone chip free


----------



## black9146

Finally heard the ping of the low fuel warning after my dash pod was repaired. Also got my temp gauge working :lol:


----------



## thebluemax

black9146 said:


> Finally heard the ping of the low fuel warning after my dash pod was repaired. Also got my temp gauge working :lol:


 never heard that unless my memory is going..lol


----------



## philclemo

Brought my TT back yesterday from being stored on my dads drive whilst I repaired and sold my MG TF on. Lots to do now!


----------



## rawlins

Posted without comment. :lol:


----------



## mitch65

rawlins said:


> Posted without comment. :lol:


Did mine about three weeks ago, the old one had 2012 on it :lol:


----------



## rawlins

mitch65 said:


> rawlins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted without comment. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did mine about three weeks ago, the old one had 2012 on it :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha yeah I must check the paperwork on when mine was done, but doesn't look to have been done too recently.

Fuel filter next weekend.


----------



## MCIP

Bought the red MK1 3.2 and drove it back from Citroen doncaster to wednesbury none stop approx 100 mile and all is well  Pictures to follow once ive spuced it up a bit.


----------



## Spliffy

Fitted 15 mm spacers at the rear, looking much better


----------



## mitch65

Got the cambelt and water pump done today and probably just as well I did as the pump fell apart when removed  looked in a sorry state. I had a niggling feeling that I needed to do it sooner rather than later, always follow your gut as they say


----------



## Allspeed

Was it a metal or plastic impeller pump? Plastic I guess?


----------



## mitch65

Allspeed said:


> Was it a metal or plastic impeller pump? Plastic I guess?


Yes, it was......what was left of it. :lol: 
Used this garage before and they seem to know what they are doing, even did a couple little jobs for free and spotted a couple of little items to be done a service time so that's a weight off my mind. 
Gave me a quote of £120 for the haldex oil and filter, does that sound fair? I've seen cheaper but this only seems to be for the oil change, the filter seems quite expensive


----------



## Delta4

Haldex oil and filter change done, popping the haldex oil tube in the freezer for a bit is a good idea, fluid loss is minimal, you still need to be swift though :lol:


----------



## HairyHamster

Delta4 said:


> Haldex oil and filter change done, popping the haldex oil tube in the freezer for a bit is a good idea, fluid loss is minimal, you still need to be swift though :lol:


Ill be doing mine this coming Sunday...Im off to TPS on my way into work tomorrow to pick up the oil and filter


----------



## Delta4

HairyHamster said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haldex oil and filter change done, popping the haldex oil tube in the freezer for a bit is a good idea, fluid loss is minimal, you still need to be swift though :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be doing mine this coming Sunday...Im off to TPS on my way into work tomorrow to pick up the oil and filter
Click to expand...

The tool to remove the filter i got from a e bay seller for £11 including postage, you'll need to remove the undertray that hides the fuel tank after that it's easy if the car is on a tall pair of ramps or axle stands.


----------



## HairyHamster

Delta4 said:


> HairyHamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haldex oil and filter change done, popping the haldex oil tube in the freezer for a bit is a good idea, fluid loss is minimal, you still need to be swift though :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be doing mine this coming Sunday...Im off to TPS on my way into work tomorrow to pick up the oil and filter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tool to remove the filter i got from a e bay seller for £11 including postage, you'll need to remove the undertray that hides the fuel tank after that it's easy if the car is on a tall pair of ramps or axle stands.
Click to expand...

I ordered mine on Monday hopefully it will land in the morning. Ive got a pair of old ramps in the back garden....the only thing that worries me is I live next door to a bus stop....so Sunday morning could be squeaky bum time considering some of the driving round here lol.


----------



## 3TT3

Well ok Wed and today:
Since its an in thing : replaced rear diff and gearbox oil
Fuel filter ,engine oil and filter and did a lil repair work on a loose wing mirror with tigerseal,and gorilla glue


----------



## Delta4

3TT3 said:


> Well ok Wed and today:
> Since its an in thing : replaced rear diff and gearbox oil
> Fuel filter ,engine oil and filter and did a lil repair work on a loose wing mirror with tigerseal,and gorilla glue


It's a good idea to get these things done while the weather is onside and your willing


----------



## SC0TTRS

Today finally finished fitting the following:

H&R -25mm spring set
2x front top strut mounts/bearings
2x Monroe E1261 rear shocks
O/S/R bottom rubber spring bump stop & spacer
15mm spacers front
20mm spacers rear

Pleased with the end result and the car looks great!, goodbye 4x4 look! :lol:

Need to leave it settle before getting it on the Hunter. [smiley=book2.gif]

Before


After


Before


After


Before


After


----------



## HairyHamster

Today I finally managed to put my forum stickers in the car...









Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

SC0TTRS said:


>


Very nice. Now you can go out and practice parallel parking. :wink:

And in other news...

...think I've sorted the squealing v-belt problem. Fecking ECP and their dodgy belts. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## mitch65

Actually it's more like 'yesterday I'...... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Took the rear wheels off to investigate why the brakes were sqeeling, turned out it wasn't anything as simple as no grease or grit, oh no it was a seized caliper :x 
Quick visit to ECP with my 60% off, in stock and back together by Saturday lunchtime. Thankfully no other dramas.
Also decided to 'refurbish' the alloys as they were looking sad. Not too displeased with the results as this was just a project until I can afford some 18" inch ones.
Whilst the wheels were off I thought I might as well spruce up the wheel arches


----------



## HairyHamster

Not to everyone's tastes but I wanted to do a few subtle colour mods to the interior of my TT. Today it was time to polish my knob.....it started off looking a little grimey and worse for wear. However after several hours rubbing it started to look nice and shiny.

After giving my wrists a rest it was time to break out some colour, and after some gentle stroking my knob is looking great.























Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind using Tapatalk


----------



## philclemo

Nice job!

Today I removed the drivers side front wheel. Removed the liner and gave the wheel arch area a good clean. Discovered that the front spring is a 4 red, 2 white spotter and my wishbone bush is fubar'd  what's the best remedy here replace the bush or new assembly?


----------



## philclemo

I also removed my dash pod to send off for repair this afternoon. Whilst doing so managed scratch the top of the steering column cowl (the rubberised coating) because I didn't extend the steering wheel fully and struggled to free it from the dash anybody got a cowl handy?


----------



## newrayTT

Friday in fact, did yearly oil change and noticed that the outer nearside CV boot is leaking grease. Identified the correct replacement from Euro Car Parts but they do not have the Inner one which I thought of replacing whilst I have the drive shaft off. Anyone done theirs recently who can point me in the right direction otherwise I guess it will have to be the dealers. 
Seems like a minefield trying to identify the correct boot as there appear to be many options and none of the independent suppliers quote oem part nos.


----------



## 3TT3

Where I bought mine
https://www.micksgarage.com/search/cv%2 ... ~~~shaftec


----------



## SC0TTRS

Mondo said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Now you can go out and practice parallel parking. :wink:
Click to expand...

Oi! thanks for pointing that out you! LOL [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Yes yes I know there's a few kerbing marks...it's how I got them last year to replace the 6 spoke's on the car, genuine set with new tyres and wheel bolts for £200, thought was a steal but needed a tidy up. 

Waaay down on the list is a refurb :wink:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Just winding you up. I'm just jealous cause mine's a little high at the rear. Someone's supposed to be looking into rear adjustable springs for me but I think they've forgotten. :?


----------



## 3TT3

Fitted the rear cam for the dashcam setup(4 months after the front part :lol: )
Handy little join in the roofling from front to back that the cable slots into .
















Yes I know I could possibly have used the normal wiring tube in the pic ,but Id have had to remove the rear window trim and the tube is very narrow .
It works a treat and I suppose you could say its a "great backup" :roll:


----------



## Wiggles01

Ordered a genuine vag com lead to have a good play around as I need to purge my abs pump to get the air lock out after fitting my new front calipers

Wig


----------



## MCIP

Done some sprucing up on the new beast took pics of before and after engine clean up
Sprayed all electrical connections with WD40 (swear by this stuff) and used it to clean the black plastic too  
Alloys ment to have been at refurbers last sat,. but they didnt have wheels big enough to clear the front calipers :x waiting for them to get back to me with a set :roll:


----------



## MCIP

Gleaming engine bay


----------



## Otley

Renewed my front drop links. To say both bottom joints had only the slightest play in them, the noise that was transmitted up into the car, you'd have thought there was a marching band under the bonnet! [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Jools TT

Ordered New bosche MAf (BAM) , N75 valve and miklor boost clamps , 25mm filters X2 as pcv no longer exists, hopefully get to the bottom of my lack of boost issues .


----------



## HairyHamster

Fitted my new side lights thanks to bathchoppers for the heads up on them.

Before










After










Now to sort the foggies out.


----------



## mitch65

Replaced sidelight bulbs with LED ones, a lot brighter


----------



## philclemo

Last night I removed front passenger wheel to see what was loose under there, as there was a definite rattle going over bumps. The arch liner was missing a couple of fixings at the bottom (as the drivers side), sorted them but, I found the headlamp level sensor assembly was loose where it attaches to the body. I tightened the nuts up and all very solid. Can't test it until I get my dashpod back from the rebuilders!


----------



## john.dixon63

Visited the performance centre in Sunderland. Got dyno'd at 256 bhp and 390Nm torque. The guys were great and come highly recommended.
They did say my map was a little aggressive and needed toning down!


----------



## infidel.uk

Cracked my windscreen  :lol:

Mind you i needed a new one, this ones got millions of tiny chips. 8)

does anyone happen to know how much the lower plastic sill part is from Audi pretty please ?


----------



## gogs

If it's part 12 scuttle panel in the attached pic I was advised £53.10 last month










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

thank you very much gogs, it is that part, 50 quid isnt too terrible, ill grab one when im paid, as mine has never clipped in properly. 8)


----------



## gogs

No problem, my one does not sit flush at the drivers side so I will replace at some point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty

Fitted miltek 2.75" catback (non res).
Changed spark plugs.
Changed oil and filter.
Removed rear spring cups and went through the whole rear tightening everything up!


----------



## 3TT3

My windscreen had to be replaced because of a crack.On the old screen, the scuttle never clipped in properly.I had to use some tigerseal on both sides with the edges taped and held down till it dried.
The good news for me/possibly bad for others  is that the old panel clips in well on the new screen and Ive even had it off a few times(ooer missus) when swapping the ecu around.
In other words it was the groove bonded into the windscreen that was worn,for me.


----------



## infidel.uk

had a new screen fitted today, very happy, its as clear as glass :lol:


----------



## macadamy

Fitted front anti roll bar bushes, went for 18 mm bushes and removed what was left of the plastic collar.


----------



## gogs

Passed MOT with no advisories 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audisline

Changed the Haldex oil and filter. Very tricky getting the plug back in without losing some oil!


----------



## HairyHamster

audisline said:


> Changed the Haldex oil and filter. Very tricky getting the plug back in without losing some oil!


Im halfway through mine....getting the filter out was a right PITA. Even though I had the correct tool getting a good grip on it was a nightmare!!!

Its a good job i did though, looking at the oil and filter they were both well past a change


----------



## newrayTT

Finished cleaning all my tools etc after fitting new nearside CV boots - everything covered in grease which I'm sure anyone who has done this job knows all about. In case anyone is planning to do this and for general info I bought the outer CV boot from CarParts4Less part number 656444190 (GKN Lobro) and the inner from Micks Garage part number FCB 2718 and both boots fitted perfectly.
Used the guides in the Knowledge Base particularly Dan's plus quick read of the Bentley and Haynes manuals. Good tip in Dan's from John regarding using an allen key in the vented disc to prevent axle from spinning when undoing the inner bolts which saves needing an extra person to apply the brakes.
Hope this helps anyone planning to do this in the future and make sure you have plenty rags available!!


----------



## 1781cc

Fitted a Badger 5 TIP, dropped the car off for the 3" Pipewerx downpipes to be fitted, looked at the instructions for the forge short shift/side shift kit and ordered some more hoses


----------



## 3TT3

Some poster dropped a tip about using wd40 on grille plastic etc.
I had been using some simoniz back to black water based , but this fades quickly.
The wd 40 has been on a week or so, looks fine ,plastic does come from petrochemicals after all 
I didnt want to spray gloss cos you lose the plastic texture.









Good on the scuttlepanel too.


----------



## intott

3TT3 said:


> Some poster dropped a tip about using wd40 on grille plastic etc.
> I had been using some simoniz back to black water based , but this fades quickly.
> The wd 40 has been on a week or so, looks fine ,plastic does come from petrochemicals after all
> I didnt want to spray gloss cos you lose the plastic texture.
> 
> 
> Good on the scuttlepanel too.


How does it smell? Is there a lingering hint of wd?


----------



## Otley

newrayTT said:


> Finished cleaning all my tools etc after fitting new nearside CV boots - everything covered in grease which I'm sure anyone who has done this job knows all about. In case anyone is planning to do this and for general info I bought the outer CV boot from CarParts4Less part number 656444190 (GKN Lobro) and the inner from Micks Garage part number FCB 2718 and both boots fitted perfectly.
> Used the guides in the Knowledge Base particularly Dan's plus quick read of the Bentley and Haynes manuals. Good tip in Dan's from John regarding using an allen key in the vented disc to prevent axle from spinning when undoing the inner bolts which saves needing an extra person to apply the brakes.
> Hope this helps anyone planning to do this in the future and make sure you have plenty rags available!!


I feel your pain where the grease is concerned! I usually end up with a blob on the sole of my boot, or a stray blob on the elbow that ends up on the arm of the settee! Either way I get my collar felt! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gogs

3TT3 said:


> Some poster dropped a tip about using wd40 on grille plastic etc.
> I had been using some simoniz back to black water based , but this fades quickly.
> The wd 40 has been on a week or so, looks fine ,plastic does come from petrochemicals after all
> I didnt want to spray gloss cos you lose the plastic texture.
> 
> 
> Good on the scuttlepanel too.


I've used wd40 on plastics a few times but for the front grilles prefer autoglym bumper trim gel and it last a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3

intott said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some poster dropped a tip about using wd40 on grille plastic etc.
> I had been using some simoniz back to black water based , but this fades quickly.
> The wd 40 has been on a week or so, looks fine ,plastic does come from petrochemicals after all
> I didnt want to spray gloss cos you lose the plastic texture.
> 
> 
> Good on the scuttlepanel too.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it smell? Is there a lingering hint of wd?
Click to expand...

I love the smell of wd40 in the morning .. smells like  no noresidual smell afaik just wondering will it last long time .


----------



## 1781cc

saw 265bhp on the liquid driving home from having the downpipes fitted. So thats a Forge FMIC, a Badger 5 TIP and a 3" Pipewerx decat downpipe and no map yet - all bodes well for a trip to Wak next month with the Siemens injectors I have for him as well.

Things are looking up!


----------



## Delta4

1781cc said:


> saw 265bhp on the liquid driving home from having the downpipes fitted. So thats a Forge FMIC, a Badger 5 TIP and a 3" Pipewerx decat downpipe and no map yet - all bodes well for a trip to Wak next month with the Siemens injectors I have for him as well.
> 
> Things are looking up!


Blimey, straight in for a stage 1 plus then


----------



## infidel.uk

bagged myself a pair of aero wiper arms and blades for 20 quid !

double result.


----------



## 1781cc

Delta4 said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> 
> saw 265bhp on the liquid driving home from having the downpipes fitted. So thats a Forge FMIC, a Badger 5 TIP and a 3" Pipewerx decat downpipe and no map yet - all bodes well for a trip to Wak next month with the Siemens injectors I have for him as well.
> 
> Things are looking up!
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, straight in for a stage 1 plus then
Click to expand...

She's already on Stage 1 before all that bolt-on stuff, Stage 2 here I come


----------



## infidel.uk

ordered a new scuttle tray, and did some more wiring 










pls note, this is ongoing. 8)


----------



## Bowlsey

I used one of the comma air con cleaners for cleaning the air con interior of the car today.

http://www.commaoil.com/passenger-vehic ... s/view/280

I can say it worked well and left a fruity smell to the interior.


----------



## mitch65

infidel.uk said:


> bagged myself a pair of aero wiper arms and blades for 20 quid !
> 
> double result.


Oooh , lucky git, I'm after some of those


----------



## BrianB

Picked up a near side sill cover and nearside and offside scuff plates, just need to find a good body shop to paint the sill cover!!


----------



## HairyHamster

I had my coil packs replaced FOC by Huddersfield Audi.

Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

HairyHamster said:


> I had my coil packs replaced FOC by Huddersfield Audi.
> 
> Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind using Tapatalk


Result


----------



## infidel.uk

Got one of these for 25 quid, was it worth that much ? :?


----------



## 1781cc

infidel.uk said:


> Got one of these for 25 quid, was it worth that much ? :?


I've just taken mine off the car, not sure it helps much


----------



## infidel.uk

i didnt buy it to help with anything ? how could it, lol

i just thought it would give me something to do :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

Cant beat the old peltier cooler
http://www.instructables.com/id/Making- ... er-Cooler/
For cooling yer beer that is,underbonnet on the TT..forget it


----------



## Mondo

...fitted my fire extinguisher. [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## Delta4

Rear track control arms rubbed down and painted as there where a tad crusty


----------



## MCIP

Took my alloys in for refurb will take about a week or so


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my engine oil and filter


----------



## infidel.uk

finally managed to put my new scuttle on, pleased with that. 8)


----------



## HairyHamster

Finally manged to fit my new coilies and get the first coat on my calipers. Also got the shortened drop links on the front.



















Ill lightly sand and recoat the calipers tomorrow depending on the weather.


----------



## infidel.uk

How does it feel with shorted than oem size drop links ?

Always been curious. :?


----------



## HairyHamster

infidel.uk said:


> How does it feel with shorted than oem size drop links ?
> 
> Always been curious. :?


I got the three piece adjustable drop link kit and for now I am running on the longer bar, which is still considerably shorter than the OEM set up.

There is a marked difference in handling however I have been driving around with one drop link missing entirely since buying the car a few weeks ago.


----------



## BrianB

HairyHamster said:


> Finally manged to fit my new coilies and get the first coat on my calipers. Also got the shortened drop links on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill lightly sand and recoat the calipers tomorrow depending on the weather.


Looking good, which make of calipers paint did you use?


----------



## BrianB

Went to see Shak at Lowndes Street Garage and had MOT and N/S front outer cv joint and boot replaced, excellent service once again. Many thanks to Shak and his team


----------



## sussexbythesea

Started to look at removing my old style wipers arms ready for a set of aero arms.....

hmmmm now I remember why I've not done it before now :roll:

They are not going to come off easily [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Delta4

sussexbythesea said:


> Started to look at removing my old style wipers arms ready for a set of aero arms.....
> 
> hmmmm now I remember why I've not done it before now :roll:
> 
> They are not going to come off easily [smiley=book2.gif]


After taking the nuts off, at the point where the wiper arm pivots (when lifting the blade off the screen), push an pull on that point it will loosen the arm from the spline, wiper blade should be off the screen whilst doing so.
hth


----------



## sussexbythesea

Thanks Delta4...I'll give it a go...


----------



## rcarlile23

Got sent pictures of the wheels after the colour change.


----------



## keithriley

MCIP said:


> Took my alloys in for refurb will take about a week or so


Who's doing your refurbs ?? Mine are looking a little tired :x

Keith


----------



## rlszer

Changed my spark plugs finally. I think these plugs were past it and the gaps were too big.


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

Replaced my windscreen wipers & gave the windows a covering of Rain-X.

Treated the leather seats with some leather conditioner.

Also (not today!) I had to replace my rear passenger tyre just 3 days after buying the car!
Some foreign object managed to make a gash right in the centre of the tyre, no idea what it was nor when it happened The annoying part of this is the fact that the tyre had LOADS of tread left! Of course it couldn't be repaired :x

Keith.


----------



## macadamy

Changed my thermostat.
The gauge was showing about 70 degrees, now it's bang on 90.


----------



## whoopsie

Changed gearbox and transfer box oil with redline MT90. Couldn't believe how clean the old- original? -oil looked! Magnet trick worked a treat to clean out the bit of metallic fuzz in the transfer box plug.


----------



## SC0TTRS

whoopsie said:


> Changed gearbox and transfer box oil with redline MT90. Couldn't believe how clean the old- original? -oil looked! Magnet trick worked a treat to clean out the bit of metallic fuzz in the transfer box plug.


Any difference with the Redline?


----------



## whoopsie

I must say not really. It was good to begin with but had never been changed in 16 years. Now it can be left alone until 2033!!!


----------



## mitch65

Back home after a Haldex Sevice, brake fluid change and sort out an oil leak


----------



## Timdog

mitch65 said:


> Back home after a Haldex Sevice, brake fluid change and sort out an oil leak


Does the car feel any different with the Haldex done ?


----------



## infidel.uk

Timdog said:


> mitch65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back home after a Haldex Sevice, brake fluid change and sort out an oil leak
> 
> 
> 
> Does the car feel any different with the Haldex done ?
Click to expand...

Mine didn't, and it hadn't been done for at least 4 years ....


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, New MOT today at Audi, FOC.
Engine oil & filter replaced, £86 including £10 yes £10 labour charge. They even let me watch them do it. 
Oil used was Quantum long life 111, 5w-30 QFX 
Hoggy.


----------



## HairyHamster

On my way over to AP ASH Hoses to get my silicone parts, came round a corner to find a raised manhole / bump in the middle of the road and bang straight in the exhaust....now she sounds like an asmatic chav on a Saturday night burn out!!

NOT HAPPY.

Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch65

Timdog said:


> mitch65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back home after a Haldex Sevice, brake fluid change and sort out an oil leak
> 
> 
> 
> Does the car feel any different with the Haldex done ?
Click to expand...

To be honest, I've only driven it the half a mile from garage to home so will reserve judgement. If I'm allowed, I will take it out later 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

Found another set of aero wiper arms this time for 40 quid, lol 8)


----------



## audisline

Took my 225 out for a blast and it seems to get better with every drive!


----------



## audisline

Fixed the wobbly mirror glass on the drivers side and re-attcahed the clutch pedal cover. The clutch pedal cover metal part had detached from the rubber backing and I noticed that someone has had a go with adhesive before so as temporary measure I glued them back together and will order and replacement cover as the old rubber is getting well worn.
Gave the car a wash and dry them took it out for a run but it rained while I was out so back to square one and will need a wash again. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hooligan

Changed the brake switch today and oh what a faff....easy enough to work your way through the removal process but what an absolute pain to get the lower tray back in place. I just need to see if it has made any difference to the pickup without the hesitation when moving off [smiley=gossip.gif]

Just take your time it does go back in but you do end up with an aching back [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## JimSavo

Today I fitted the Comfort Indicator mod. One touch of the stick flashes the indicator 3 times. It now behaves like my 2015 A5.

Very easy to fit. 20mins tops.

Video: https://instagram.com/p/BWAs20Qhzj751Sm ... h8m3Git40/


----------



## MCIP

..fitted some new number plate surrounds off ebay and replaced the old plastic engine cover retainer pins with the metal screw in ones..


----------



## MCIP

keithriley said:


> MCIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my alloys in for refurb will take about a week or so
> 
> 
> 
> Who's doing your refurbs ?? Mine are looking a little tired :x
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply Wheelmanics Dudley port tipton about £230.


----------



## BrianB

Ordered some Bosch 550cc Injectors and adapters from fuel performance


----------



## 1781cc

went to Wak, found my car was leaking air from the boost hoses under the inlet manifold, got it fixed, got it mapped and drove home with 1bhp more than I had when I drove down there so my stage 2 map with 660cc Deka injectors was 266bhp.

Didn't realise that BP Optimax is 97 RON... doh!

#gutted


----------



## Delta4

Took the chariot for a run after doing some behind the scenes fettling, happy with my work but it did highlight the fact that a couple of injector seals are past there best, nothing that a midweek tinker can't sort 8)


----------



## Andyj1967

Today went out dropped the roof down and took the wife out for lunch!, on the way the TT broke down......the bloody aux drive belt broke...  saved fuel on the back of a RAC truck.....embarrassed or what ...two bloody broken tt's
Guess what I'm doing tomorrow, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## philclemo

As per MCIP, I fitted my under bonnet fixings. I also finished (mostly) the water leak from the rear spoiler I hope. Spoiler back on now so she is looking normal again.


----------



## 3TT3

MCIP said:


> ..fitted some new number plate surrounds off ebay and replaced the old plastic engine cover retainer pins with the metal screw in ones..


Lose the surrounds (unsolicited opinion)


----------



## Wiggles01

Andyj1967 said:


> Today went out dropped the roof down and took the wife out for lunch!, on the way the TT broke down......the bloody aux drive belt broke...  saved fuel on the back of a RAC truck.....embarrassed or what ...two bloody broken tt's
> Guess what I'm doing tomorrow, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No way, gutted for you Andy, I can only fix one at a time...lol

Wig


----------



## Jez xbx

Got my favourite parking spot outside the house so vacuumed the interior, boot and roof!


----------



## watersbluebird

Tightened up the ball joint top nut that I replaced the other week. The car is now handling perfectly lol.

Also, I vented the catch can back to the tip rather than to air.


----------



## Delta4

1781cc said:


> went to Wak, found my car was leaking air from the boost hoses under the inlet manifold, got it fixed, got it mapped and drove home with 1bhp more than I had when I drove down there so my stage 2 map with 660cc Deka injectors was 266bhp.
> 
> Didn't realise that BP Optimax is 97 RON... doh!
> 
> #gutted


Get some vpower nitro in there


----------



## 1781cc

Delta4 said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> 
> went to Wak, found my car was leaking air from the boost hoses under the inlet manifold, got it fixed, got it mapped and drove home with 1bhp more than I had when I drove down there so my stage 2 map with 660cc Deka injectors was 266bhp.
> 
> Didn't realise that BP Optimax is 97 RON... doh!
> 
> #gutted
> 
> 
> 
> Get some vpower nitro in there
Click to expand...

Yeah, going to do this - bit underwhelming I have to say. Car feels like it pulls stronger in the midrange, which should help corner exit on track, but way off what I was hoping for.


----------



## MCIP

3TT3 said:


> MCIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..fitted some new number plate surrounds off ebay and replaced the old plastic engine cover retainer pins with the metal screw in ones..
> 
> 
> 
> Lose the surrounds (unsolicited opinion)
Click to expand...

 Cant do that as it means more cleaning under them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

Put this sticker on the delete bar, lol

Might remove it later, not sure.. :? :lol:


----------



## Delta4

infidel.uk said:


> Put this sticker on the delete bar, lol
> 
> Might remove it later, not sure.. :? :lol:


I would delete the sticker, i deleted my rear seat delete kit as i'm not willing to put up with the extra road noise :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

infidel.uk said:


> Put this sticker on the delete bar, lol
> 
> Might remove it later, not sure.. :? :lol:


 ahh the urge to badge is strong in this one ,..but is it visible thru the rear window? :lol:

Somedays I look at my debadged rear except for the rings(the car) and wonder does it need something..then next day.. naaah 
Hey tho a thought..arent there quite a few peugeot 309's around /or in breakers .. 309 bhp etc


----------



## infidel.uk

no its not visible, rear glass is tinted, there is less road noise in mine that when the seats was fitted, ive used a 3 part soundproofing pack. 8)

[email protected] 309 idea, sounds good, also the car has no badges at all outside apart from one










i only ever use a sticker/s if the car actually has that part/ brand fitted, but i actually prefer subtle.


----------



## HairyHamster

Today I fitted my new to me Zorst after a fight with a speed bump killed my standard one.


----------



## Delta4

infidel.uk said:


> no its not visible, rear glass is tinted, there is less road noise in mine that when the seats was fitted, ive used a 3 part soundproofing pack. 8)
> 
> Have you a link for the sound proofing gear that you used ?
> TIA


----------



## 1781cc

Got the car cleaned and ready for Monday's track day, all is looking sharp


----------



## infidel.uk

Delta4 said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no its not visible, rear glass is tinted, there is less road noise in mine that when the seats was fitted, ive used a 3 part soundproofing pack. 8)
> 
> Have you a link for the sound proofing gear that you used ?
> TIA
Click to expand...

this goes on 1st, as much as possible and in as many places as you can get to...

https://www.silentcoat.co.uk/collections/silent-coat-extra

silent coat extra 4mm

then, this stuff...

http://www.carinsulation.co.uk/product/8-sheets-car-sound-deadening-foam-10mm-closed-cell-foam

and on top of that...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Pro-...ehicle-Sound-Deadening-Proofing-/161551977907


----------



## Delta4

this goes on 1st, as much as possible and in as many places as you can get to...

https://www.silentcoat.co.uk/collections/silent-coat-extra

silent coat extra 4mm

then, this stuff...

http://www.carinsulation.co.uk/product/8-sheets-car-sound-deadening-foam-10mm-closed-cell-foam

and on top of that...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Pro-...ehicle-Sound-Deadening-Proofing-/161551977907[/quote]
Thank you


----------



## MCIP

Stickered the newly refurbed alloys


----------



## infidel.uk

Delta4 said:


> this goes on 1st, as much as possible and in as many places as you can get to...
> 
> https://www.silentcoat.co.uk/collections/silent-coat-extra
> 
> silent coat extra 4mm
> 
> then, this stuff...
> 
> http://www.carinsulation.co.uk/product/8-sheets-car-sound-deadening-foam-10mm-closed-cell-foam
> 
> and on top of that...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Pro-...ehicle-Sound-Deadening-Proofing-/161551977907


Thank you [/quote]

no problem, ignore the 2nd link if you buy the mlv with ccf, they do it without also....


----------



## infidel.uk

Delta4 said:


> this goes on 1st, as much as possible and in as many places as you can get to...
> 
> https://www.silentcoat.co.uk/collections/silent-coat-extra
> 
> silent coat extra 4mm
> 
> then, this stuff...
> 
> http://www.carinsulation.co.uk/product/8-sheets-car-sound-deadening-foam-10mm-closed-cell-foam
> 
> and on top of that...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Pro-...ehicle-Sound-Deadening-Proofing-/161551977907


Thank you [/quote]

no problem, ignore the 2nd link if you buy the mlv with ccf, they do it without also....


----------



## Delta4

no problem, ignore the 2nd link if you buy the mlv with ccf, they do it without also....[/quote]

Yep sorted


----------



## BrianB

Opened the packages that had arrived while I was away and found these  , booked in with Rick at Unicorn on the 25th for installation and mapping


----------



## TT Tom TT

BrianB said:


> Opened the packages that had arrived while I was away and found these  , booked in with Rick at Unicorn on the 25th for installation and mapping


Are these 630's or 550's? Let me know if they tick loudly please :lol:...


----------



## BrianB

TT Tom TT said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opened the packages that had arrived while I was away and found these  , booked in with Rick at Unicorn on the 25th for installation and mapping
> 
> 
> 
> Are these 630's or 550's? Let me know if they tick loudly please :lol:...
Click to expand...

These are 550cc, once there installed I'll let you know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## infidel.uk

they dont make a sound. ive got the same ones.


----------



## droopsnoot

.. noticed this:


----------



## Jools TT

new genuine bbs ch 19" wheels arrived today


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

JimSavo said:


> Today I fitted the Comfort Indicator mod. One touch of the stick flashes the indicator 3 times. It now behaves like my 2015 A5.
> 
> Very easy to fit. 20mins tops.
> 
> Video: https://instagram.com/p/BWAs20Qhzj751Sm ... h8m3Git40/


Hi JimSavo,

Could you provide some more info on where you got the Comfort Indicator mod from?
I'm coming from a 2004 Volvo S40 2.4i & _really miss_ this simple little feature!

Keith.

P.S. The video isn't working!


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

I decided to purchase that Liquid Leather stuff I've seen being used by a few of you guys, got it yesterday & did both front seats this morning.

Wow, comes up a beaut! Still letting the conditioner soak in for a wee bit more & may add a little bit more 'ditioner! Will do the back seats asap but it's getting too hot here to do them now!

I've used a few leather conditioners in the past but Liquid Leather beats them all!

Will try to post some pictures soon but my phone is acting up! :x

Keith.


----------



## 1781cc

Wired in a permanent track day twin camera install using Gopro Hero Blacks 3+ hooked up to a wireless remote and 12V feeds and external microphone - will test it out on Monday.


----------



## HairyHamster

Started on my Badger5 and catch can install along with my DV relocate, wheel spacers and if I get time headlight refurb.


----------



## BrianB

Fitted a new n/s indicator repeater as the old one was loose which was kind of annoying every time I washed the car.


----------



## Gtturbo

Fitted new rear bars bolts/nuts to my QS today to remove it's stupid rear camber it had gained over the years


----------



## philclemo

Gtturbo said:


> Fitted new rear bars bolts/nuts to my QS today to remove it's stupid rear camber it had gained over the years


If you don't mind me asking but how much was this little lot Gt?


----------



## Mondo

...ordered some spare bulbs for a trip to the continent. 20 quids' worth of stuff I'll never use. Super. :?


----------



## John-H

Spent all morning trying to sort out broken Photobucket links [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HairyHamster

John-H said:


> Spent all morning trying to sort out broken Photobucket links [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I wish others would as well John. One of the guides I was going to use for a catch can install is now broken thanks to photobucket.


----------



## Delta4

John-H said:


> Spent all morning trying to sort out broken Photobucket links [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Bloody nightmare


----------



## HairyHamster

Well I got my Badger5 fitted along with DV ( Standard for now ) relocate done. It was a bit of a PITA as the hockey puck line into the TIP is 16mm yet the pipe work is 19mm. Luckily I had a 16mm to 19mm reducer and joiner laying about so I managed to get it done.


----------



## ady117

ok after the huge coolant leak from the water flange on my 225 apx yesterday , had to take that off.. a bit fiddly but 20 mins its off, so thought i would do a few more jobs whilst the tools are out and i'm in the mood....

so to fill you in

last month i fitted a new oil pick up pipe in the sump as every now and again at idle when hot I get the oil light on (low pressure) .......its still on after the new pick up pipe at tick over, I put this down to a few things 1, Oil pump ?? , 2, 173,000 miles so its gona be a bit worn, 3, I've had an oil leak for 3 years and i just could never bring myself to sort ( about 10 drips over night) (loosing a bit of oil pressure ?), 4 I put some thin fully synthetic oil in on the last service (from Awsome GTi) its the correct spec but i reckon some thicker oil needed due to age etc.. as i used a thicker oil last time (advise needed please) i dont drive the car any easier than I would a new one (due to mileage).. also this thinner oil has worsend the healthy oil leak no end !

so today I found the oil leak.. its the main breather pipe from the crank case OMG it was nearly in two !.. was a pita to get at and broke apart at the flange at the cranck case... I stuffed a rag in the hole though stop the bits falling in the sump, and I took the oil pressure switch off in readyness for the new parts im going to buy tomorrow. so tomorrows jobs are 1, Water Flange 2, oil pressure switch 3, new breather pipe .. also found a vac hose with a split in it... been getting a boost leak but only on full foot down acceleration... if you feed the power in nice and slow its ok... so i think i've solved about 5 issues today.. although saying that still have to fit the new bits and rememeber where all the plugs and pipes fit... when i've done it im going to degrease the engine and powerwash it... but thats for tomorrow just to see if there are any more leaks


----------



## Westy-TT180

Finally got round to fitting TFSI coil packs, OEM adaptors and gapped plugs to suit, noticeable improved idle...

Then fitted this Gritti wheel for my dad to his V6, he's had the wheel since the 1989! 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Westy-TT180 said:


> Finally got round to fitting TFSI coil packs, OEM adaptors and gapped plugs to suit, noticeable improved idle...
> 
> Then fitted this Gritti wheel for my dad to his V6, he's had the wheel since the 1989! 8)


Looks more ferrari than audi .
I hope he does'nt have a "glass jaw" !


----------



## 3TT3

Did a bit more 2000 grade sanding , followed by farecla 3.
d/s and the roof + front and rear are now done.
Of course everything but the d/s door and d/s rear have now got a film of dust n dirt on .Just the n/s door and rear quarter to do.
Next week Ill be doing something "exhausting" .


----------



## BrianB

Westy-TT180 said:


> Finally got round to fitting TFSI coil packs, OEM adaptors and gapped plugs to suit, noticeable improved idle...
> 
> Then fitted this Gritti wheel for my dad to his V6, he's had the wheel since the 1989! 8)


Like the cam cover, what colour is that and is it powder coated?


----------



## Westy-TT180

BrianB said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to fitting TFSI coil packs, OEM adaptors and gapped plugs to suit, noticeable improved idle...
> 
> Then fitted this Gritti wheel for my dad to his V6, he's had the wheel since the 1989! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Like the cam cover, what colour is that and is it powder coated?
Click to expand...

Thanks Brian, the ABD inlet is done the same grey on the lower half

It's not a powder coat, I did it myself using this VHT paint. Its amazing stuff, goes on like a high build primer, dry time is fast and finish is perfect! I have also done the EM, not that you see it, but I know it's there!! :roll:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GRAPHITE-E-Te ... 3a9d21d2e4


----------



## Westy-TT180

3TT3 said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to fitting TFSI coil packs, OEM adaptors and gapped plugs to suit, noticeable improved idle...
> 
> Then fitted this Gritti wheel for my dad to his V6, he's had the wheel since the 1989! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more ferrari than audi .
> I hope he does'nt have a "glass jaw" !
Click to expand...

It was on his 230CE Merc Coupe, then it's been on other rides he's had...it's not my personal choice but he likes it and it works in my opinion!


----------



## wallstreet

Gtturbo said:


> Fitted new rear bars bolts/nuts to my QS today to remove it's stupid rear camber it had gained over the years


If that's Forge. The rubber perished in mine within 2 years. I replaced the whole unit with another brand since.


----------



## wallstreet

Delta4 said:


> this goes on 1st, as much as possible and in as many places as you can get to...
> 
> https://www.silentcoat.co.uk/collections/silent-coat-extra
> 
> silent coat extra 4mm
> 
> then, this stuff...
> 
> http://www.carinsulation.co.uk/product/8-sheets-car-sound-deadening-foam-10mm-closed-cell-foam
> 
> and on top of that...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Pro-...ehicle-Sound-Deadening-Proofing-/161551977907


Thank you [/quote]

What areas did you fit it on & how much did you buy?


----------



## SamDorey

Today I changed out my fault crankshaft sensor and dropped the car off to the garage to have it's stage 2 remap


----------



## BrianB

Westy-TT180 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to fitting TFSI coil packs, OEM adaptors and gapped plugs to suit, noticeable improved idle...
> 
> Then fitted this Gritti wheel for my dad to his V6, he's had the wheel since the 1989! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Like the cam cover, what colour is that and is it powder coated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brian, the ABD inlet is done the same grey on the lower half
> 
> It's not a powder coat, I did it myself using this VHT paint. Its amazing stuff, goes on like a high build primer, dry time is fast and finish is perfect! I have also done the EM, not that you see it, but I know it's there!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GRAPHITE-E-Te ... 3a9d21d2e4
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link I might just try that, has it been done for long?


----------



## Westy-TT180

Just over a year, I prepped it well but didn't use primer, no need 

Its perfect! 8)


----------



## BrianB

Fitted a new PRV, last piece in the PCV system, so hopefully all good for another 15 years!!!


----------



## 3TT3

Was there something wrong with the old one, or just taking no chances?


----------



## BrianB

Just taking no chances really, I had replaced all the pipework under the inlet manifold just over a year ago and this was the only original part left.


----------



## HairyHamster

Got to work this morning and decided to give my car a quick hoover and maintenance wash as its not been washed for a week,

Not bad for a 15 year old car....just need to get the time to give it a full machine polish and ceramic coat


----------



## BrianB

Gave my wheel arches a bit of a clean and discovered some Glacier Blue under the grime along with some stubborn tar spots but still a lot lot better


----------



## Westy-TT180

HairyHamster said:


> Got to work this morning and decided to give my car a quick hoover and maintenance wash as its not been washed for a week,
> 
> Not bad for a 15 year old car....just need to get the time to give it a full machine polish and ceramic coat


Got some OE centres for sale for those wheels if your interested...In for sale section


----------



## HairyHamster

Westy-TT180 said:


> HairyHamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to work this morning and decided to give my car a quick hoover and maintenance wash as its not been washed for a week,
> 
> Not bad for a 15 year old car....just need to get the time to give it a full machine polish and ceramic coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some OE centres for sale for those wheels if your interested...In for sale section
Click to expand...

Mine are in the boot bud, the wheels have been on and off more times than Jordans wedding. So I left them in the boot till im sorted .


----------



## Morbs320i

Went to see 'Wak' today who did a boost leak check on my car and found a couple of large splits in the pipes under the inlet manifold, amazing to hear how much air was escaping at just 0.5bar.

Wak changed all these pipes over and I have to say how carefully he did the job, really nice to meet another enthusiast who takes care of things, all changed over and pressure treated to something like 1.75bar with no leaks!

Well happy and on a few test runs told I'm running approx 240bhp, even my brake peddle feels slightly stronger.

100 mile round trip the longest the TT has been on in months drove really well.

Looking forward to using it abit more in the evenings now


----------



## bathchoppers

Fitted my polished oil ring for that bit of 'bling'....


----------



## HairyHamster

Today I fitted my wheel spacers ( 20mm rear and 15mm front ), fixed the clips on the headlight, re adjusted the gap on the front bonnet, fixed my brake wear indicator light and trimmed one of the door handles in Alcantara. Just to do the passenger side and then polish the rear light that has gone nasty.


----------



## TTrok

Today I parked my TT and walked across the road with a HUGE grin on my face 
Cause I love driving my car


----------



## 3TT3

..went crazy and repainted some of my TT in apache gold(vauxhall colour).









um.. where?

This bit :lol:


----------



## Delta4

Burnt a few quids worth of v power on a trip to snetterton via suffolk this weekend to watch some racing


----------



## ArcofZen

Had a friend round who detailed the car, and did a bloody nice job of it too:


----------



## MCIP

Plasti Dipped the wing mirrors


----------



## Guzi

bought an m135i  which means my beloved TT will be going up for sale real soon.


----------



## Andyj1967

Karma....
I went out in our TT driving to Mcd's for a flurry....its my son he insists! Well on the way home some arse starts giving me grief ...I'm thinking race on may be... Well he tries to over take pretty much rubbing the paint of my bumper on a round a bout, I don't think so matey ! He didnt make it so I got the w⚓ Sign and abuse....where's the police when you need them!!
next round a bout there they are hanging around in a strange place next thing I know they pull him over ....only a unmarked car a few behind!! So glad didn't take the bait!!

I've not stopped laughing yet!!


----------



## SamDorey

Andyj1967 said:


> Karma....
> I went out in our TT driving to Mcd's for a flurry....its my son he insists! Well on the way home some arse starts giving me grief ...I'm thinking race on may be... Well he tries to over take pretty much rubbing the paint of my bumper on a round a bout, I don't think so matey ! He didnt make it so I got the w⚓ Sign and abuse....where's the police when you need them!!
> next round a bout there they are hanging around in a strange place next thing I know they pull him over ....only a unmarked car a few behind!! So glad didn't take the bait!!
> 
> I've not stopped laughing yet!!


Haha classic! :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Andyj1967 said:


> Karma....
> I went out in our TT driving to Mcd's for a flurry....its my son he insists! Well on the way home some arse starts giving me grief ...I'm thinking race on may be... Well he tries to over take pretty much rubbing the paint of my bumper on a round a bout, I don't think so matey ! He didnt make it so I got the w⚓ Sign and abuse....where's the police when you need them!!
> next round a bout there they are hanging around in a strange place next thing I know they pull him over ....only a unmarked car a few behind!! So glad didn't take the bait!!
> 
> I've not stopped laughing yet!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant.


----------



## BrianB

Picked up one of these from my local Audi dealer..........cheaper than the one I had seen on eBay!!!!!


----------



## gogs

Oh a hot water bottle screw in stopper 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## don1020

picked up my car after a full detail and ceramic coat .well happy


----------



## black9146

Done the double brake light mod - easier than I thought


----------



## HairyHamster

don1020 said:


> picked up my car after a full detail and ceramic coat .well happy


Which coating did you use? Also what polish pad combo to prep the paint.


----------



## SC0TTRS

don1020 said:


> picked up my car after a full detail and ceramic coat .well happy


Think they missed that plant growing out of the drivers front wheel dude! :lol:


----------



## don1020

HairyHamster said:


> don1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my car after a full detail and ceramic coat .well happy
> 
> 
> 
> Which coating did you use? Also what polish pad combo to prep the paint.
Click to expand...

the ceramic coat was gtechniq exo v3 theres lots of info about prep for it on youtube.can last upto two years if you use the gtechniq c1 coat as well can last for 5 to 7 years.


----------



## HairyHamster

don1020 said:


> HairyHamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my car after a full detail and ceramic coat .well happy
> 
> 
> 
> Which coating did you use? Also what polish pad combo to prep the paint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the ceramic coat was gtechniq exo v3 theres lots of info about prep for it on youtube.can last upto two years if you use the gtechniq c1 coat as well can last for 5 to 7 years.
Click to expand...

I normally use SiRamik but I have been looking at alternatives. Unfortunately mine is in need of some wet sanding on a few panels as well....its just finding time to do it with working all the time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bought a V6 bumper with all the grills and fittings


----------



## SamDorey

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bought a V6 bumper with all the grills and fittings


I'm jealous!


----------



## Mondo

Don't be too jealous; it probably cost him is 1st born. 

...took my Pioneer spare wheel well sub out. Fecking thing's been nothing but trouble. Suspect it didn't like being so close to such a lout zorst. :?


----------



## John-H

Repaired my window motor.

My driver's side window suddenly stopped dropping on door open I noticed and just sat there clicking. The cabin light didn't dim with each click so no current was being drawn. Either it was the motor brushes or a failed relay I thought.

I've been here before. I repaired Stuart's motor for a failed relay a few years ago. Luckily when I sourced the relay I bought two thinking it would be wise to keep a spare. That was exactly what it was and it had even failed in exactly the same way and blown a track on the circuit board. So it needed exactly the same repair as shown here in my How To I did at the time:

download/file.php?id=147858

All working again now and I didn't even need to reset the windows!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bought a V6 bumper with all the grills and fittings


Humm... that reminds me - I really should get mine sprayed the right colour blue and fitted - I've only had it since April 2014!
Another thing on the list still to do... (as well as the V6 rear wing) - now where did I put those extended front wing bracket thingies?!?


----------



## Westy-TT180

Whilst browsing eBay, I saw this... WHY?! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311904712452


----------



## HairyHamster

The other day I noticed that my drivers door has had some paint at some stage in its life....and it had not been done very well either. So this afternoon I thought I would tackle a little bit to see how it came out.

Here is part of the offending paint work before.










and the results after a few hours with sandpaper and the Rupes.










Not perfect yet but certainly and improvement for now.


----------



## Westy-TT180

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bought a V6 bumper with all the grills and fittings


So have I...  (arrived on Tuesday, now with the bodyshop)


----------



## philclemo

Today I.. Gave the hood a deep clean and proofed it


----------



## mitch65

HairyHamster said:


> The other day I noticed that my drivers door has had some paint at some stage in its life....and it had not been done very well either. So this afternoon I thought I would tackle a little bit to see how it came out.
> 
> Here is part of the offending paint work before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the results after a few hours with sandpaper and the Rupes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect yet but certainly and improvement for now.


That's really brave, I've got a couple of panels that need addressing but I just don't have the nerve to do it myself so have to rely on my local friendly detailer


----------



## HairyHamster

Its what I do for a living. This is a Porsche 911 Targa 4 I did last week. It wasn't a full stage 3 correction more a lift and improve.

The state of the paint before hand :










Why do people insist on the £15 full valet?? [smiley=argue.gif]










After a few hours work I get to this stage :



















How to give the boss a heart attack 101....this was me sorting his own personal car  



















A cheeky reflection shot of my daughter who came in to "help" for the day.


----------



## SamDorey

Love the colour on the Porsche.


----------



## mitch65

HairyHamster said:


> Its what I do for a living. This is a Porsche 911 Targa 4 I did last week. It wasn't a full stage 3 correction more a lift and improve.
> 
> The state of the paint before hand :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people insist on the £15 full valet?? [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours work I get to this stage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to give the boss a heart attack 101....this was me sorting his own personal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cheeky reflection shot of my daughter who came in to "help" for the day.


That's the panel I need doing, I think it's worse than that though, just looks really cloudy and dull. When I took it to the 'guy' he thought it had been repainted at some point which really did not surprise me but has high hopes that a wet sand, etc. will bring it back to life otherwise it will demand a repaint


----------



## Takahashi

I spent yesterday fighting with rusty clips as I'm replacing pretty much all the hoses in the entire bay with silicon forge motorsport ones. Two plasters on my fingers this morning,.... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## infidel.uk

With a lot of help from my good buddy, came home tonight with a better sound system 

best 110 miles i ever drove, ever ! 8)



















10 inch front sub, 15 inch in the rear, this car is an animal !


----------



## Timdog

Loving that front mounted sub infidel, where have you put the amps to drive both subs or have you used the existing Audi Bose one somehow.

Not too sure on deep base pressure hitting me right in the nads being a passenger though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## infidel.uk

Timdog said:


> Loving that front mounted sub infidel, where have you put the amps to drive both subs or have you used the existing Audi Bose one somehow.
> 
> Not too sure on deep base pressure hitting me right in the nads being a passenger though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


passenger ! in a TT , noooo lol

the amps x4 are behind the seats, this is the only photo i have but there is a trim panel that covers most this too ! 8)

ill dig one out later


----------



## Spliffy

Went from this

to this, symmetrical rear lights


----------



## JimSavo

Today I had 2 keys cut & programmed courtesy of fellow member *actionman37* http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68680

Job done in around 15-20mins. I've used Craig on my previous TT and fully recommend.


----------



## MikeysTT

Gave her a coat of cherry glaze.


----------



## infidel.uk

Pumped up my tyres [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


----------



## BrianB

Well.........yesterday actually, had Bosch 550cc injectors fitted and remapped by Rick at Unicorn


----------



## BrianB

JimSavo said:


> Today I had 2 keys cut & programmed courtesy of fellow member *actionman37* http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68680
> 
> Job done in around 15-20mins. I've used Craig on my previous TT and fully recommend.


Does he come out to you and what does he charge? I only have one key and could do with another.


----------



## SamDorey

Changed all four coilpacks. Back to a running engine, for now :lol:


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Got 2 new rear boots and got wheel alignment done


----------



## JimSavo

BrianB said:


> JimSavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had 2 keys cut & programmed courtesy of fellow member *actionman37* http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68680
> 
> Job done in around 15-20mins. I've used Craig on my previous TT and fully recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> Does he come out to you and what does he charge? I only have one key and could do with another.
Click to expand...

Yes, he came to me.
Give him a PM.

His website: http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/


----------



## macadamy

Removed scuttle panel to give it a good clean. Bought a tool to remove wipers as they were stuck fast. Also going to get a new pollen filter to fit while it's off.


----------



## JimSavo

macadamy said:


> Removed scuttle panel to give it a good clean. Bought a tool to remove wipers as they were stuck fast. Also going to get a new pollen filter to fit while it's off.


This is a job I want to do, replace the scuttle cause my VIN window is completely perished.
Was it easy enough to remove?


----------



## macadamy

JimSavo said:


> macadamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed scuttle panel to give it a good clean. Bought a tool to remove wipers as they were stuck fast. Also going to get a new pollen filter to fit while it's off.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a job I want to do, replace the scuttle cause my VIN window is completely perished.
> Was it easy enough to remove?
Click to expand...

Yes dead easy, only hard bit was getting off the wipers. I bought a puller. I couldn't have done it without it.


----------



## ArcofZen

JimSavo said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimSavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had 2 keys cut & programmed courtesy of fellow member *actionman37* http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68680
> 
> Job done in around 15-20mins. I've used Craig on my previous TT and fully recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> Does he come out to you and what does he charge? I only have one key and could do with another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he came to me.
> Give him a PM.
> 
> His website: http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/
Click to expand...

Same. Only have the one key!

I can't seem to PM him? The link button isn't there/available?

[/thread hijack]


----------



## ady117

Fit coilovers on my own on the drive on my 225 (JOM blue line £260 all the kit front and back) ... OMG PITA job, not as bad as my T5 though.. TT has done 173,300 miles in 18 years and still looks like the original suspension and was just worn out saggy and bushes were soft.. so a huge improvment and was not worth spending on quality stuff as any thing new would be an improvment, also fitted all new drop links, top mounts and bearings, new bolts from TPS knowing that they would be rusty was a good call indeed... copper slipped everything... wheels are comming tomorrow Fat Fives and 15mm 20mm spacers on Monday... had the car 5 years having a slow revamp been working on it 2 years on and off.


----------



## Van Well

I just ordered this quality part to replace the rubbish OE plastic shite.....

http://www.gruvenparts.com/billet-1-8t- ... ube-combo/

When you consider how much damage the broken plastic pieces could do falling down into the 'works', well worth it 8)


----------



## MCIP

Van Well said:


> I just ordered this quality part to replace the rubbish OE plastic shite.....
> 
> http://www.gruvenparts.com/billet-1-8t- ... ube-combo/
> 
> When you consider how much damage the broken plastic pieces could do falling down into the 'works', well worth it 8)


 Wow nice one.


----------



## Mondo

Van Well said:


> I just ordered this quality part to replace the rubbish OE plastic shite.....
> 
> http://www.gruvenparts.com/billet-1-8t- ... ube-combo/
> 
> When you consider how much damage the broken plastic pieces could do falling down into the 'works', well worth it 8)


Plus it looks good. 8) Every little bling helps.


----------



## 3TT3

Van Well said:


> I just ordered this quality part to replace the rubbish OE plastic shite.....
> 
> http://www.gruvenparts.com/billet-1-8t- ... ube-combo/
> 
> When you consider how much damage the broken plastic pieces could do falling down into the 'works', well worth it 8)


Looks good..gg tho 2lb weight, the track guys will be in shock!


----------



## Van Well

3TT3 said:


> Van Well said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered this quality part to replace the rubbish OE plastic shite.....
> 
> http://www.gruvenparts.com/billet-1-8t- ... ube-combo/
> 
> When you consider how much damage the broken plastic pieces could do falling down into the 'works', well worth it 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good..gg tho 2lb weight, the track guys will be in shock!
Click to expand...

If they make sure they evacuate their bowels before hitting the track then it should all even out..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mitch65

Today I........
Worked out that the knocking noise coming from underneath the car was not the sheared exhaust bracket diagnosed by my local garage (but thanks for the free bracket though) but 5 fairly loose wheels nuts on the offside rear wheel .....what a f&@king numpty! :roll: :roll: 
At least it was a cheap fix :lol: :lol:


----------



## mitch65

Did an amateur refurb on my alloys, definitely look better than they did


----------



## 1781cc

Started to clean the engine bay, deleted the N249 and removed the evap setup (well started to and got stuck... see other post!)


----------



## Delta4

Painted my rear seat delete bar the colours of the german flag to inject a bit of life into a black interior 
A bit of colour added for the up coming deutsche fest at brands hatch, just got to finish the rest of the detailing now.


----------



## Jools TT

Had fitted 4 x goodyear eagle F1 asymmetric 3


----------



## ady117

Fitted my new wheels and spacers after fitting the coilovers at the weekend..


----------



## black9146

My favourite TT wheel


----------



## Mondo

Feck, will you tossers stop posting pictures of good-looking Comps? I'm trying to sell mine, but every time I see stuff like this I keep thinking, sod it - keep 'em! :evil:


----------



## ady117

Best wheel ever.... they look awsome Plastic coated metal flake steel blue on outside, gloss black inside.. and spacers fitted today oh and my steering wheel cover... cleaned the dash too... low milage too


----------



## RNS-E

who wants a leather steering wheel, when you can have a steering wheel with a bathing cap on ;-)

like the wheels though


----------



## Delta4

ady117 said:


> Best wheel ever.... they look awsome Plastic coated metal flake steel blue on outside, gloss black inside.. and spacers fitted today oh and my steering wheel cover... cleaned the dash too... low milage too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Like the wheels and the colour


----------



## keithriley

JimSavo said:


> Today I had 2 keys cut & programmed courtesy of fellow member *actionman37* http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68680
> 
> Job done in around 15-20mins. I've used Craig on my previous TT and fully recommend.


Craig can have some business off me when I finally get my TT on the road, shabby looking but original key needs miraculously changing into a nice shiny new one.

Keith


----------



## wallstreet

Yesterday I dropped off my TT, at the TTShop.

I drove my 2003 V6 1,100 kms from Switzerland. It has 260,000kms approx now!!! I have driven all over Europe: Germany, Belgium, Holland, Italy, France, Luxembourg & Liechtenstein on numerous holidays.

It's like coming home, when I visit the TTShop, I will be getting a few necessary things:

Full service
New radiator (1st ever) it had a dripping split at the bottom
New fans 1st time the large died
New Bilstein suspension (my last ones lasted 7 years!)

On the whole, I found the TT reliable & costing less than Porsche I have run. The mechatronic was killed 2 years ago, due to an overheating problem that was overlooked in Switzerland (related to the fans & mis-diagnosed by Audi Swiss) so you can appreciate why I have always preferred to drive back when I can.

Here is my TT with winter alloys & the Thule coffin, adds 450liters)










I will post pics of the bike rack that the TTShop will fit. I saw some of the brackets & security figments, they look amazing!


----------



## BrianB

Received an OEM short shift from stoke audi, little job for the weekend time permitting, interested to see how much difference there is


----------



## 1781cc

Took the headlights out to refurb and finished cleaning the engine bay, fitted new boost hoses and a pile of other stuff!


----------



## thomp1983

started my mot repairs, 2 snapped springs at the front and wishbone bushes to replace, so far had to remove the whole o/s hub with the shock as it was seized into the hub, in removing them i've sheared the track rod end (it's being replaced anyway), had to cut the track rod locking nut with a grinder as it was seized on and my replacement springs haven't arrived yet :roll:


----------



## gogs

Removed headlights










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## rawlins

Leant my bottle of Tyre Dressing to my other half to use on her camper van... came outside to find she had dressed the treads of her tyres as well as the sidewalls.


----------



## ady117

Fitted new Drilled and Groved Mintex discs and pads, give the calipers a quick coat of paint, also fitted my new pressed number plates and ABT holders... looking cool with 173,500 miles under her belt.


----------



## BrianB

Fitted my new short shifter.


----------



## ady117

BrianB said:


> Fitted my new short shifter.


any good?


----------



## Mondo

...lifted a shelf at the back of the garage above the height of the car, so I can back all the way into the garage now - once those Comps go. But I now have enough space to have the bonnet open while I open/close the garage door.


----------



## Lukeyluke

I fitted the TT liquid gauge.... looks like it should have been in their since birth!!!


----------



## macadamy

Gave my roadster 2 coates of renovo. Roof looks almost new.


----------



## BrianB

ady117 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new short shifter.
> 
> 
> 
> any good?
Click to expand...

Not driven the car yet but when I do I'll let you know


----------



## 1781cc

Fixed all my broken photo bucket links across my build thread and updated my sig with a link to it - was actually quite fun seeing all the progress I have made in two years, most notably going from this:




























To this:


----------



## ady117

BrianB said:


> ady117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new short shifter.
> 
> 
> 
> any good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not driven the car yet but when I do I'll let you know
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## ady117

Cleaned my MAF (Bosch) I bought and fitted it last year, and yes it needed doing lots of creamy power now and 31mpg today, Also my display was missing pixels all over the place... soldered in a new screen and perfect dash again, also set up my yaw/Lat/Steering angle sensors via VCDS as was getting ESP light on and staying on now and agian if driven very hard (tested and all seems fine)... and released the BOSE BASS big time by setting radio to standard setting not BOSE factory setting via VCDS. if you bose you need to do this.  
and she's looking fine


----------



## 3TT3

Today I "kicked the bucket" or at least removed any photobucket pics on my mod/build thread 
Couldnt do anything about pics posted by others .


----------



## BrianB

Not driven the car yet but when I do I'll let you know [/quote]
ok [/quote]

So had a drive today and there is a difference in gear lever movement all be it a subtle difference most noticeable in 1st, 3rd and 5th.


----------



## BrianB

Sent a head rest to Gliptone for a colour match, took my new sill covers to the body shop to be painted and washed the car, phew!!!!


----------



## philclemo

BrianB said:


> Sent a head rest to Gliptone for a colour match, took my new sill covers to the body shop to be painted and washed the car, phew!!!!


Hi Brian

What colour is your leather? It's not red by any chance?


----------



## BrianB

philclemo said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent a head rest to Gliptone for a colour match, took my new sill covers to the body shop to be painted and washed the car, phew!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brian
> 
> What colour is your leather? It's not red by any chance?
Click to expand...

Hi Phil,

No it's code is 'JQ' which on the data sheet Audi gave me for my VIN is 'Feather Grey'. Not an uncommon interior colour but Gliptone said they didn't have a swatch for this colour and needed a sample. Have to say I was surprised when they said that, however hopefully the dye should be a very good match.


----------



## philclemo

Hi Brian

I'm having the same issue with my red. They say they don't have those records any more.

I'm not sure I can take the headrest off the roadster!


----------



## Timdog

Bought a nearly new Forge Recirculating valve for £65. Il find out tomorrow if it makes any sort of difference


----------



## 3TT3

Went from








to


----------



## Delta4

3TT3 said:


> Went from
> View attachment 1
> 
> to


Good job, them covers are nothing more than heat traps anyway


----------



## black9146

philclemo said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> I'm having the same issue with my red. They say they don't have those records any more.
> 
> I'm not sure I can take the headrest off the roadster!


There's a plastic clip on each leg of the headrest. Lever them out ( or push them in, can't remember ) and the headrest will pop off.


----------



## BrianB

black9146 said:


> philclemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brian
> 
> I'm having the same issue with my red. They say they don't have those records any more.
> 
> I'm not sure I can take the headrest off the roadster!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a plastic clip on each leg of the headrest. Lever them out ( or push them in, can't remember ) and the headrest will pop off.
Click to expand...

Mine were a "push in", but that's on a coupe don't know if it's the same for the roadster.


----------



## black9146

Think it's the same on the Roadster but couldn't remember :?


----------



## Cee Apple

Exciting one here:

I changed the air freshener to wild berries from tropical orange :lol:


----------



## Timdog

Cee Apple said:


> Exciting one here:
> 
> I changed the air freshener to wild berries from tropical orange :lol:


Oh god you've ruined your TT............why didn't you go for morning dew ? Would have given you another 20bhp :lol:


----------



## Delta4

Timdog said:


> Cee Apple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting one here:
> 
> I changed the air freshener to wild berries from tropical orange :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god you've ruined your TT............why didn't you go for morning dew ? Would have given you another 20bhp :lol:
Click to expand...

Meh i dangled one of those ol skool traffic light air fresheners from my rear view mirror and gained 25bhp with the windows shut :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Filled the TT & XR3 up with VPower.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Timdog

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Filled the TT & XR3 up with VPower.
> Hoggy.


But whats the good of V Power without a Magic tree air freshener and fluffy dice ? (Especially for the Dagenham Dustbin)


----------



## Hoggy

Timdog said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Filled the TT & XR3 up with VPower.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> But whats the good of V Power without a Magic tree air freshener and fluffy dice ? (Especially for the Dagenham Dustbin)
Click to expand...

Hi, :lol: :lol: XR3s were made in Germany. 
35 years ago German made cars were designed to last & be problem free so well worth the VPower.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Timdog

Hoggy said:


> Timdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Filled the TT & XR3 up with VPower.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> But whats the good of V Power without a Magic tree air freshener and fluffy dice ? (Especially for the Dagenham Dustbin)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, :lol: :lol: XR3s were made in Germany.
> 35 years ago German made cars were designed to last & be problem free so well worth the VPower.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Seeing and reading this post has took me back to my childhood when i lived just across the road from the Aveley Ford plant (which was actually in South Ockendon). Then in later years used to drive past Dagenham fords every friday night whilst out clubbing.

What id give to going back to them years but knowing what i know now........ :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tim, Sunny & dry roads so took the XR3 out for a blast yesterday & today, still a wonderful car. 8)  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Changed my thermostat. I last did it 11 years ago and it only seems like yesterday :lol:

viewtopic.php?t=56316

I think 11 years for a thermostat isn't bad. If noticed it wasn't blasting out heat like it used to and the temperature was going below 90°C occasionally.

I'd changed the O rings on the heater matrix bulkhead couplers yesterday too. They had become flattened and were not sealing properly. I was getting occasional wiffs of vapour coming through the air vents and a film residue on the Windows that was difficult to clean off. This is antifreeze residue and probably not good to breathe in either.

I'd seen this with my S3 but the O rings were also obviously worn and disintegrating. The TT's 28 mm OD O rings were showing absolutely no signs of wear and looked perfect apart from their shape which had a flat on the inner and outer edge measuring 3.2 mm across flats but 3.7 mm front to back.

This makes me wonder what will happen to all the push fit plumbing solutions being installed into houses. Good stored up work for plumbers and decorators after several years I think :wink:


----------



## Timdog

Hoggy said:


> Hi Tim, Sunny & dry roads so took the XR3 out for a blast yesterday & today, still a wonderful car. 8)
> Hoggy.


Hoggy, i remember going over the fence on my way to school one day and seeing a car with a cover over it, guess what.....my mate and me went over the fence to take a peek and found an RS500 prototype underneath it.

Holy s*** did we run when security saw us and shouted "Oi stop you little b*****ds" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thomp1983

Took it back for its mot retest. All passed and all advisories fixed, only took

New wishbone bushes and balljoints upfront
2 new track rod ends
2 new droplinks
1 inner CV boot
Front top mount bearings
Front discs and pads
Apex 40mm lowering springs all round

So now it's tip top ready for a new owner


----------



## gogs

Bought these to replace the rusted ones on the front plastic arches










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## infidel.uk

Got this, to replace the brand new plastic one in my new scuttle. 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## keithriley

infidel.uk said:


> Got this, to replace the brand new plastic one in my new scuttle. 8) :lol: :lol:


What exactly should you be able to see through that crazed little piece of plastic ?? And can it be replaced ?

Keith


----------



## SC0TTRS

Fitted my replacement Dog bone complete with new Powerflex Red bush.

Sprayed up with Matt Black makes it look like new 8)

Went a bit mad with the copper grease! :lol:

Noticeable difference and worth replacing.


----------



## gogs

Waxed the wheels, gave the tyres a coat of meguires endurance tyre gel and gave all the exterior black plastics a coat of autoglym bumper care gel

Removed the performance panel filter and replaced with OEM which has quietened down the drone from the blueflame exhaust at around 50mph


----------



## keithriley

Tarted up my boot spoiler, after trying all sorts to clean it I decided it was just the lacquer breaking up on the surface. So after so gentle rubbing down and applying fresh lacquer it was pretty much back to original. I'm quite pleased with the results, considering


----------



## gogs

Looks like you've done a good job keithriley 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## infidel.uk

Had a bit of a spruce up, looks ok for 17 dont she


----------



## Delta4

Oil and filter changed


----------



## black9146

Gave the engine bay covers a little clean


----------



## Delta4

New coil packs today, ye olde one kept as spares as they are still working  and fire extinguisher installed in the passenger side footwell.


----------



## Morbs320i

MOT passed today with no advisories


----------



## Hoggy

Morbs320i said:


> MOT passed today with no advisories


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Opened the packages that arrived while I was away, headrest back from Gliptone and hopefully good match on the dye, Haynes manual and rocker cover to have a play with, clean, polish, paint or powder coat


----------



## keithriley

BrianB said:


> Opened the packages that arrived while I was away, headrest back from Gliptone and hopefully good match on the dye, Haynes manual and rocker cover to have a play with, clean, polish, paint or powder coat


How are you going to clean the rocker cover ?? Mine looks the same, will probably end up bringing it in to work and running it through a hot wash machine.

Keith


----------



## BrianB

keithriley said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opened the packages that arrived while I was away, headrest back from Gliptone and hopefully good match on the dye, Haynes manual and rocker cover to have a play with, clean, polish, paint or powder coat
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to clean the rocker cover ?? Mine looks the same, will probably end up bringing it in to work and running it through a hot wash machine.
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Was going to try Gunk, brake cleaner and green scotch brite pads to begin with.


----------



## rawlins

@BrianB - good job on the die, plan on the scuffmaster set myself. How are you planning to apply it? I've been considering the air compressor / spray nozzle.


----------



## BrianB

rawlins said:


> @BrianB - good job on the die, plan on the scuffmaster set myself. How are you planning to apply it? I've been considering the air compressor / spray nozzle.


Not sure yet, considering the "dab it on method with sponge or lint free cloth" or perhaps spray on with an air brush kit. It does say if spraying the dye will have to be diluted, not sure if this will alter the quality of the colour match.
When I've done it, I'll post the results.


----------



## rawlins

Great to know Brian. The guides I have read from various places suggest the dab / smear technique to get a couple of base layers on, and then finish with the aifbrush to get an even finish.

I'm going to do my steering wheel at the same time, after thoroughly cleaning it a few weeks back it's now matt, but had lost some colour.


----------



## MCIP

Fitted new spark plugs got them off ebay £52.50 set of 6, Got the coil pack puller from Hong Kong Got the cans of compressed air from Poundland 
Note the old one as this is why you need to blow the pot out before removing the old spark plug.


----------



## Morbs320i

Sort of TT related, finally got round to clearing out the garage.
Spent 3 days in all sorting bits, painting walls and the floor in between doing everything else.
Feels a much nicer place to be in now when I'm out cleaning the car.


----------



## DC240S

Removed this for a 2kg weight saving!

IMG_2455 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


----------



## 1781cc

Took another 6.4kg out of the unladen weight of the car, bringing her down to 1174.6kg on the reserve, I also replaced the fuel filter, the wipers, soldered in two 330ohm 10w resistors and earmarked another potential 35kg of immediate weight-saving still to do.

I'll get this car to my target of 1100kg at some point or another!!


----------



## MikeysTT

Really good day to give the old girl a clean. Washed, clay bared, polished and then finished it off with a coat of cherry glaze.


----------



## TTrok

Cried !!! Well not quiet more like in a state of shock at the list of things my poor boy who had given me no problems could now be costing me an absolute fortune .
with just 1 fault having an estimated inclusive cost of £962.40 !!
And another the part alone quoted at £3077.43 
This was after a £1244.94 bill for a cambelt and a yaw sensor
But I will get him sorted one way or another they did me a list in order of importance which need to be done !
Can't ask any more of him he starts every time( so far ) gives me huge pleasure driving him places and is easier to park than my estate car :lol:


----------



## 1781cc

TTrok said:


> Cried !!! Well not quiet more like in a state of shock at the list of things my poor boy who had given me no problems could now be costing me an absolute fortune .
> with just 1 fault having an estimated inclusive cost of £962.40 !!
> And another the part alone quoted at £3077.43
> This was after a £1244.94 bill for a cambelt and a yaw sensor
> But I will get him sorted one way or another they did me a list in order of importance which need to be done !
> Can't ask any more of him he starts every time( so far ) gives me huge pleasure driving him places and is easier to park than my estate car :lol:


Wow, those are huge bills! I'd post the quotes (maybe hide the garage name if you so feel) so others may be able to comment if you're being taken for a ride or the price is justified

At those sort of prices I'd expect either a clutch, gearbox or engine, not much else expected at that price.

The cambelt and yaw for that price sounds extortionate


----------



## TTrok

1781cc said:


> TTrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cried !!! Well not quiet more like in a state of shock at the list of things my poor boy who had given me no problems could now be costing me an absolute fortune .
> with just 1 fault having an estimated inclusive cost of £962.40 !!
> And another the part alone quoted at £3077.43
> This was after a £1244.94 bill for a cambelt and a yaw sensor
> But I will get him sorted one way or another they did me a list in order of importance which need to be done !
> Can't ask any more of him he starts every time( so far ) gives me huge pleasure driving him places and is easier to park than my estate car :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are huge bills! I'd post the quotes (maybe hide the garage name if you so feel) so others may be able to comment if you're being taken for a ride or the price is justified
> 
> At those sort of prices I'd expect either a clutch, gearbox or engine, not much else expected at that price.
> 
> The cambelt and yaw for that price sounds extortionate
Click to expand...

Thank you sounds like a plan .
What do you suggest I do ? Start a new topic maybe ££££££££ quotes help ? 
I'd like to defiantly get some help and advice .
I may have only had the car a short while but it's got a place in my heart already and a name :lol: Thanks for your advice .


----------



## 1781cc

TTrok said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cried !!! Well not quiet more like in a state of shock at the list of things my poor boy who had given me no problems could now be costing me an absolute fortune .
> with just 1 fault having an estimated inclusive cost of £962.40 !!
> And another the part alone quoted at £3077.43
> This was after a £1244.94 bill for a cambelt and a yaw sensor
> But I will get him sorted one way or another they did me a list in order of importance which need to be done !
> Can't ask any more of him he starts every time( so far ) gives me huge pleasure driving him places and is easier to park than my estate car :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are huge bills! I'd post the quotes (maybe hide the garage name if you so feel) so others may be able to comment if you're being taken for a ride or the price is justified
> 
> At those sort of prices I'd expect either a clutch, gearbox or engine, not much else expected at that price.
> 
> The cambelt and yaw for that price sounds extortionate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sounds like a plan .
> What do you suggest I do ? Start a new topic maybe ££££££££ quotes help ?
> I'd like to defiantly get some help and advice .
> I may have only had the car a short while but it's got a place in my heart already and a name :lol: Thanks for your advice .
Click to expand...

Yeah, start a new thread mate


----------



## Jools TT

Fitted my carbon fiber spoiler extension


----------



## Hoggy

autovogue335d said:


> Fitted my carbon fiber spoiler extension


Hi, Very Nice, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## black9146

Sorry to hijack your post but is that a bog standard spoiler you have fitted ? I can't get a definitive answer if the lip extension is the same for a coupe and a roadster ? Thanks.


----------



## Jools TT

black9146 said:


> Sorry to hijack your post but is that a bog standard spoiler you have fitted ? I can't get a definitive answer if the lip extension is the same for a coupe and a roadster ? Thanks.


OEM Roadster spoiler fitted with carbon fiber spoiler for TT 8n


----------



## Jools TT

Hoggy said:


> autovogue335d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my carbon fiber spoiler extension
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Very Nice, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

cheers , does look better with


----------



## black9146

autovogue335d said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack your post but is that a bog standard spoiler you have fitted ? I can't get a definitive answer if the lip extension is the same for a coupe and a roadster ? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> OEM Roadster spoiler fitted with carbon fiber spoiler for TT 8n
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Now I definitely know it fits  Love the colour of yours - best colour :lol:


----------



## titch3030

New wheels and tyres 8)


----------



## Delta4

Got a nickg gauge adaptor thingy to put my boost gauge into and err put together a new shed to store more bits in :lol:


----------



## BrianB

Got a little bit closer to sorting out my badly worn drivers seat bolster, after a disaster with some Dynamix "Feather Grey" dye.


----------



## BrianB

Started collecting some parts for a future project towards the end of the year or start of next, finances permitting!!


----------



## Hooligan

Picked up one of these today....been looking for a while 

Audi TT Automatic Sports Watch


----------



## Redbryn

Fitted a new oem coolant sensor (no change so thermostat next) and carried out WAKs air box mod psssssshhhhhhht!!!


----------



## 3TT3

Redbryn said:


> Fitted a new oem coolant sensor (no change so thermostat next) and carried out WAKs air box mod psssssshhhhhhht!!!


I think theres a german orange drink called that,I now realise it was supposed to indicate the noise when popping the cap,when I first saw it ..it just didnt seem very appetizing.
Its not too noisy tho,the WAK mod,and seems to allow a bit more air at hi flow.
Today the av mpg indicator showed 36 mpg after a 175 mile trip..averaging 69 and 79 on the old cc when conditions and limits allowed and a few wellie bursts for overtaking.
Seemed good,but..just a few miles of normal town driving and the average is dipping fast to its usual 24-25 mpg..oh well.


----------



## MCIP

Hooligan said:


> Picked up one of these today....been looking for a while
> 
> Audi TT Automatic Sports Watch


 Nice watch.


----------



## MCIP

Went to the stealers to get a new alarm box 8l0 951 605a thinking i would be paying around £70/80 for one as thought its going to last a while but they said £140  and would have to order one, NO THANK YOU i said :lol: will have to try n fit new batteries [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## black9146

Collected my new hard top. Needs adjusted as very noisy on the way home. Was going to have it wrapped in gloss black but kinda like the silver/red - anyone agree ?


----------



## 3TT3

black9146 said:


> Collected my new hard top. Needs adjusted as very noisy on the way home. Was going to have it wrapped in gloss black but kinda like the silver/red - anyone agree ?


Looks real good, or done body colour not black (mho) .
With a hard top on the roadster is sort of as close to the original concept car as a coupe is (no rear side windows).


----------



## black9146

Need to try and photoshop it. Thought about carbon fibre as well ?


----------



## SamDorey

3TT3 said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collected my new hard top. Needs adjusted as very noisy on the way home. Was going to have it wrapped in gloss black but kinda like the silver/red - anyone agree ?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real good, or done body colour not black (mho) .
> With a hard top on the roadster is sort of as close to the original concept car as a coupe is (no rear side windows).
Click to expand...

+1 for body colour


----------



## black9146

Would be hard to match Misano pearl with a wrap would it not ?


----------



## Redbryn

Burnt another 30 quids worth of super unleaded...


----------



## SamDorey

black9146 said:


> Would be hard to match Misano pearl with a wrap would it not ?


I'm sure there must be a colour match wrap. Seeing the amount of designs there are. Best to phone where ever you're having it done.


----------



## black9146

SamDorey said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be hard to match Misano pearl with a wrap would it not ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there must be a colour match wrap. Seeing the amount of designs there are. Best to phone where ever you're having it done.
Click to expand...

Enquired today. Seemingly vinyl is only available up to 1500mm wide ? Front to rear is 1550mm and side to side is 1700mm so would need a join but there's no where to put a join as the roof is smooth all over ?


----------



## 3TT3

A wrap on that would be comparatively easy for me (toots his own horn) .Good edge wrapping areas, no reverse curves etc, so should be pretty easy for a pro wrapper or diy if you had a little experience.
edit..scratch the above, after seeing your measurements  .
I was ok on mine cos its a coupe,but even on that if using directional wrap with a pattern the bonnet is a pia.

In your case 
You would need a join at some point, the lower edge of the rear window,right around to the sides or a single line across the roof about 6 in from the windscreen edge of the hardtop.
You can do butt joints,but itll be very hard to stop the joint spreading over time with heat/cold/stretch .

You wont get the exact misano red in a wrap, you could get chrome red .. which would be kinda meh, or a brilliant red gloss which wouldnt match either  .
By body colour, I meant get it sprayed ,easy job, unless you got some total incompetent at spraying to do it (someone like me :lol: ) .

As far as a colour changing ..the silver now ,I think, would be better than any black wrap especially considering a join, but for body colour Id reckon anything other than an exact colour red(spraying) would look worse than the silver.


----------



## Nickttv6

Today I took this bad boy out, saved me self some pennies!!








Nick.


----------



## Redbryn

Restored my headlights with a £10 eBay kit


----------



## sussexbythesea

Jumped in the TT hoping to get it out of the garage (first time in a few weeks) only to find the battery has died 

It has been kept on trickle charge when in the garage but has been getting a bit sluggish of late :roll:


----------



## sussexbythesea

checked the battery following my post as above.......................

hmmmmm so not just a battery problem then. I went to check the battery condition. As expected volts well down so definitely needs replacing however also noticed that the first of the green fuses (the left one) was burnt at one end :? .

Checked on here and apparently a common problem (although not one I had noticed recently) One end of the fuse is 'fused' inside the terminals so a replacement of that complete panel will be required.

Last time out she was running just fine and keeping me cool 

Will keep an eye on these fuses in future :idea:


----------



## Jools TT

This arrived


----------



## gogs

Well yesterday, picked these up after being refurbed










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Redbryn

Fitted a new thermostat, changed coolant and installed a pipercross panel filter.


----------



## CoppullTT

While refurbishing the wheel arch liners, I noticed just how small (and restrictive) the standard airbox feed pipe that enters the wheel arch really is. In addition it only just reaches the wheel arch therefore is well capable of ingesting hot air while stationary.










So equipped with just an old left hand boost pipe, I set about plumbing in a less restrictive and deeper reaching air feed pipe. The pipe is the perfect size to feed easily into the space above the wheel arch liner, with its open end in the cool air space inside behind the front bumper.










The natural bend in the pipe presents itself perfectly to the entry to the airbox.










The finished product looks like it was designed that way, with just a little gorilla tape on the inside of the airbox to help the rubber seal out together with a small self tapper to hold the pipe in place.










And for those of you shouting "ditch the crappy factory airbox", I am not keen on the boy racer sounds from a cone or the increased noise from a Wak Box, just looking to feed my Stage 1 motor with unimpeded cool air.

Enjoy.


----------



## black9146

Took delivery of my new hard top cover from Germany.


----------



## Mondo

sussexbythesea said:


> ... One end of the fuse is 'fused' inside the terminals so a replacement of that complete panel will be required...


Happened to me 6-12 months ago. Same scam. Fuse melted the panel so had to pick up a 2nd hand one from eBay I think it was. Not too bad to change over, just a bit of a fiddle with all the fuses and washers all over the place.


----------



## Nickttv6

Gave the tt a quick wash , well overdue!!

Nick.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Not on the TT but hardwired Nextbase 312 to replace my cheapy dashcam & a Drivesmart pro to replace my Snooper speed cam detector on the Nurburg VXR.
Hoggy.


----------



## lenny penne

Found a puddle of power steering fluid underneath, more expense :roll:


----------



## Spliffy

Yesterday actually but 120 or so mile round trip contending with pouring rain and tail backs on the M5 , and the TT never missed a beat. I know reliable TT posts are boring 

Nick


----------



## BrianB

Picked up the rocker cover I got off Amazon a few weeks ago after powder coating.


----------



## 3TT3

oooh shiny or satin shiny


----------



## Andyj1967

Ok not a tt related subject but all the same it could happen to you!
My 4x4 Hyundai went in for a mot it failed on a few things but one major point was not enough light emitted from off side head light....
Garage said I needed a new head light at the cost of just over £425 ....I asked if it could just be the bulb and the technician said in his view it required a new head light as the fault is with the reflector !

I get the car home had a look at and yes low light, changed the bulb and wow how bright is my headlight now!

Returned to the garage and a very red faced tech had to admit it will pass now but gave all the excuses that he was right..
how much crap can one guy come out with!


----------



## BrianB

3TT3 said:


> oooh shiny or satin shiny


Chrome powder coat but has more of a polished aluminium look about it.


----------



## Westy-TT180

BrianB said:


> Picked up the rocker cover I got off Amazon a few weeks ago after powder coating.


Nice Brian


----------



## gogs

Received this little chap










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Nelka

Got back from a 350 mile thrash round the Highlands, camping & fell running.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Mondo said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... One end of the fuse is 'fused' inside the terminals so a replacement of that complete panel will be required...
> 
> 
> 
> Happened to me 6-12 months ago. Same scam. Fuse melted the panel so had to pick up a 2nd hand one from eBay I think it was. Not too bad to change over, just a bit of a fiddle with all the fuses and washers all over the place.
Click to expand...

.....received the replacement today from e-bay. Fitted already on top of a new battery and went for a spin.

Surprised an enthusiastic Alfa driver who thought he was going to leave me standing 

Love the TT


----------



## RockIT

wiped water off the drivers seat and mopped up some more water that appeared on the carpet in the drivers footwell. Wonder, what is in store for me tomorrow?
Whatever happens, life in Ireland is never boring. Although sometimes it can be wet and windy. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3TT3

RockIT said:


> wiped water off the drivers seat and mopped up some more water that appeared on the carpet in the drivers footwell. Wonder, what is in store for me tomorrow?
> Whatever happens, life in Ireland is never boring. Although sometimes it can be wet and windy. :mrgreen:


Thats a roadster right?

Today I ordered 2 of 1J0512149G
The dense foam rear upper spring seat.The old ones were so bad I could only read a bit of the part number on one of them.


----------



## 3TT3

gogs said:


> Received this little chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Going to call him Gordon? (Gekko, Wall Street)


----------



## gogs

Ha ha I may just do that

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

Had a new remote/key made for me by Craig (actionman37) lunchtime while he was down my way, great guy!

Now can rest in peace not having to worry about losing my only remote/key!

Keith.


----------



## MikeysTT

Booked her in for front bumper repairing and a new coat of paint. Thinking of having grilles centre and bottom painted satin graphite metallic. Car is metallic black. Any Thoughts? Or anyone done this.


----------



## Cee Apple

Took the cluster unit out and waiting for UK cluster repairs to fix it  correct fuel gauge's are probably useful!!

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## Adm...

Fitted new wheels to find they are catching on the coilovers.. So waiting on spacers


----------



## Delta4

Adm... said:


> Fitted new wheels to find they are catching on the coilovers.. So waiting on spacers


Looking good


----------



## infidel.uk

what size are they ?


----------



## Adm...

infidel.uk said:


> what size are they ?


18 x 8.5 ET35 Running 225/40 Tyres with FK Coilovers, Ordered 17mm spacers to hopefully get it sitting better plus they were the only ones in stock :lol:

And listed my old wheels on eBay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162673687706? ... 1555.l2649

Shameless plug.... :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

i had no idea they was 18 ! thats why i asked, they look smaller than that, im sure you will sort it 

they look good !


----------



## Van Well

Got my Audi 6 spokes refurbed and painted gloss black...... black on black 8)


----------



## BrianB

Opened my delivery from the nice people at Amazon


----------



## MikeysTT

MOT day. 13yrs old and a pass with no advisories.   Happy bunny.


----------



## 3TT3

More stuff from amazon (de)  and larkspeed .


----------



## rusTTy_racer

BrianB said:


> Opened my delivery from the nice people at Amazon


Good idea, as much as I like OEM I have been saving a few quid this year and getting Bosch stuff too :roll:


----------



## infidel.uk

almost gutted the interior today, the rest will be done over the coming days, but here is a start, from grey to black in 20 seconds, i got some super fabric dye for this and it works perfectly !


----------



## BrianB

Picked these up from the body shop, the valance was used as a sample due to the colour code alone being too dark


----------



## 3TT3

BrianB said:


> Picked these up from the body shop, the valance was used as a sample due to the colour code alone being too dark


Nice colour ..dont forget the helicopter tape or the sill guards that yellow TT has.


----------



## Van Well

Nice package in the mail.....


----------



## BrianB

3TT3 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up from the body shop, the valance was used as a sample due to the colour code alone being too dark
> 
> 
> 
> Nice colour ..dont forget the helicopter tape or the sill guards that yellow TT has.
Click to expand...

Indeed, contacted Andy a few weeks ago so ready and waiting to go on..........just need to arrange a few days to remove old sills, give everything a good clean and reprotection and fit new.


----------



## DC240S

...did a little engine detailing.

IMG_2675 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
IMG_2680 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


----------



## Van Well

DC240S said:


> ...did a little engine detailing.
> 
> IMG_2675 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
> IMG_2680 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


Wow, that looks great! Almost like new 8)


----------



## gogs

Refitted the DRL headlights from WAS 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Exuptoy

Swapped over to my other battery (both are tired but I keep one constantly charged) and had a discount code for Euro Car Parts (mid36) which meant a £104 Lion 100 70aH 620CCA battery reduced to £80 then down to £51 with the code with free delivery and 3.6% cash back on Topcashback site.


----------



## Exuptoy

Van Well said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...did a little engine detailing
> IMG_2680 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
Click to expand...

I'm missing that lower trim piece in front of the engine. Anyone have one kicking about they want to shift?


----------



## MCIP

Thanks to Marty for the write up i have today cleaned my throttle body and taken it for a test drive and notice what a big difference in throttle response is  Will have to wait til tomorrow to see if it has stopped the jerkiness whilst traveling home from work in the traffic.
Used a normal 5mm allen key with a tube to remove the 4 bolts holding the body on, also put a rag underneath the body just incase i dropped one of bolts (see pics)
The hardest part was refitting the original spring clips especially the small water coolant ones :x
The body looked clean when i removed the intake hose but so dirty the other side as you can see with the state of the buds.


----------



## DC240S

Exuptoy said:


> Van Well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...did a little engine detailing
> IMG_2680 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm missing that lower trim piece in front of the engine. Anyone have one kicking about they want to shift?
Click to expand...

Have you tried TPS or Audi for a price - might not be that bad.


----------



## Exuptoy

DC240S said:


> Have you tried TPS or Audi for a price - might not be that bad.


Can get one on fleebay for £20, but thought someone here may have one they wanted to shift. Rather put money in members pockets than some fly ebay seller.


----------



## Exuptoy

@scottnybottny123, I am unable to respond to PM's at present. If it's ok I'll have it from you next week. Send me a pic to [email protected]


----------



## Spliffy

Pretty sure I paid about £12 from local audi dealer for ours last year. Ebay isn't always the cheapest option.

Nick


----------



## Hoggy

Exuptoy said:


> @scottnybottny123, I am unable to respond to PM's at present. If it's ok I'll have it from you next week. Send me a pic to [email protected]


Hi, You do have full access, try again.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Exuptoy

It would appear you are correct my friend. 

Thanks
Lyn


----------



## Exuptoy

Got as much of the loom away from the body after removing the battery tray, cable duct and windscreen / bulkhead trim and re-taped most of the loom to remove evidence of the vermin that had once lived in my bay. Replaced all fittings once I had finished, drilled 8mm clearance hole for the 6mm rivnuts/clinchnuts and fitted stainless flange head fixings.
Also fixed my lack of boost by replacing fuse 34 which had popped (engine timing fuse!!!)

Also got a price from TPS for the inlet cover £12.90!!!! Half the price of eBay for a brand new part!!!


----------



## BrianB

Well yesterday evening removed the rear bumper cover to get better access to the remaining bolts holding my badly corroded towing bracket in place, that I finally removed tonight...........don't think it's recoverable, but will give it a go and see.


----------



## DC240S

BrianB said:


> Well yesterday evening removed the rear bumper cover to get better access to the remaining bolts holding my badly corroded towing bracket in place, that I finally removed tonight...........don't think it's recoverable, but will give it a go and see.


Wow! That looks like an North Sea oil rig leg! I'd get a replacement.


----------



## BrianB

DC240S said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yesterday evening removed the rear bumper cover to get better access to the remaining bolts holding my badly corroded towing bracket in place, that I finally removed tonight...........don't think it's recoverable, but will give it a go and see.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That looks like an North Sea oil rig leg! I'd get a replacement.
Click to expand...

That was my thoughts............but interested to see what it might clean up like, just out of curiosity.


----------



## infidel.uk

Took this and thought i would share with you guys 

im slowly replacing all my trim for black, carpets done already and some parts.


----------



## longodds

Today I:

Fitted a cold air intake pipe 
De-Wak'd my Wak box
Replaced both aliens
Fitted an A3 performance SMIC (that was fun- not)
Bodged two busted headlamp tabs
Relocated the DV to the cold side for £41.00
Managed to bugger up my thumb, back and both knees
Decided to refit the front bumper tomorrow 
Concluded that I need a lot more work than my car does


----------



## Exuptoy

infidel.uk said:


> Took this and thought i would share with you guys
> 
> im slowly replacing all my trim for black, carpets done already and some parts.


Amazing....not practical but amazing. :lol: 8)


----------



## Timdog

infidel.uk said:


> Took this and thought i would share with you guys
> 
> im slowly replacing all my trim for black, carpets done already and some parts.


Your starting to look like the cockpit of a stealth bomber, just an altimeter and an air speed indicator and you should be there :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

lol @ practical, like the tt ever was ! the glovebox would fit right back in 10 mins if i wanted, but nahhh too small !

yes it looks mental inside but its actually only got one extra gauge inside the car. 8)


----------



## Delta4

Popped some yellow stuff pads in ☺


----------



## Andyj1967

Today took the plunge.....engine light been coming on all the faults leading to the vacuum hose's and engine breather system.

So major rebuild on the system both vacuum and breather and just for good measure I replaced the engine loom to the coil packs as the cables are all crispy... can't believe how bad they all where! Kept breaking away in my hands....

So after all the grief took it out for a spin.......and am I happy with the results ! It's like driving a new car! She pulls with out hesitation now no odd noises and when you lift the bonnet the hissing snakes have all gone ..

So if in doubt about any of those hoses ...do it just replace as much as you can it will be well worth it 

Now I'm thinking of that remap!


----------



## gogs

Well done Andyj1967, always a great feeling of accomplishment when you finally solve an issue and can fall in love with the car once again 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## 3TT3

New ride height..345mm instead of 340 
















Oh and yeh a 245/30/20.. tyre will fit ok on the front with 25 mm offset with normal struts.
I was a little worried that changing from coilovers could be prob.No worries, 7 mm at least


----------



## glmec

Put the TT in for her first mot in my ownership today, passed without advisories- result. Quick reflection shot from a couple of weeks back after "blackholing" the Touareg. Doing the TT tomorrow as I've been reading it's good on red also.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Exuptoy

Just bought some Poorboys Black hole and Nattys carnauba wax after seeing the finish on here. Looking forward to trying it on her majestys Juke NIsmo. That looks very nice when its clean so looking forward to some great results.


----------



## Nelka

Passed the 90k mark 8)


----------



## Otley

Took her for the MoT...
Passed- No advisories!
Happy days. 8)


----------



## Horlixx

Got my coilovers and bushes fitted. Wheel spacers nxt week. Very happy


----------



## glmec

Finally got round to applying poor boys black hole and waxed with collinite 476 so ready for the crappy weather which took all of about 6 hours to arrive!!!!





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabcam

After near miss while reversing in local hospital car park decide it was time to fit rear parking sensors.
Got CISBO four sensor with buzzer kit on ebay - £19.00.
After spray painting to match car - Avus Silver - I completed the installation today. 
They perform really well. In the wet too, which I was a bit apprehensive about.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my auxiliary water pump (after run pump)........don't think the old one has ever worked in the two years I've had my TT!!!


----------



## macadamy

BrianB said:


> Replaced my auxiliary water pump (after run pump)........don't think the old one has ever worked in the two years I've had my TT!!!


Excuse me for asking, but does it work now?


----------



## BrianB

macadamy said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my auxiliary water pump (after run pump)........don't think the old one has ever worked in the two years I've had my TT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for asking, but does it work now?
Click to expand...

Yes, works fine now, I couldn't here anything after turning the ignition off previously but now I can definitively here it running for around 5 mins.


----------



## infidel.uk

Managed to replace more grey trim for black, roof next ! then door panels. then i can get rid of those ghastly speaker trim panels and do it properly ! :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

^ ! How many separate speaker units do you have ?


----------



## infidel.uk

8 active channels 

3 pairs up front, plus a sub, plus a 15 inch monster in the back for animal mode  , im pretty sure by now no other tt like it in the uk, as far as im aware.

Its going to look very different again in a couple months too 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

Fitted a reversing camera with a screen in the rear view mirror, and upgraded the dash cam to one which records front and back.

Only problem with the reversing cam is I had to mount the camera upside-down (sticking horizontally out of the bumper above the numberplate instead of hanging down from the tailgate) so I had an upside-down image.

"No problem", I thought - I just mounted the mirror upside-down, but now I have parking guide lines which go off up into the sky and I can't turn them off [smiley=bigcry.gif] so I might need to swap to a different camera...

Also, Infidel's dash pic reminded me of Optimus Prime or maybe Number Johnny Five...?


----------



## Westy-TT180

Actually did this at the weekend

Fitted Spoonfed gauges to the cluster...waited two months from the US for them to arrive but well worth the wait!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Just picked up my re-trimmed steering wheel from Royal Steering Wheels - not too bad I reckon? Alcantara grabby bits, leather top-and-bottom bits, and red stitching.

Matching Cobra Misanos in leather/alcantara with red stitching on the way soon...


----------



## BrianB

Westy-TT180 said:


> Actually did this at the weekend
> 
> Fitted Spoonfed gauges to the cluster...waited two months from the US for them to arrive but well worth the wait!


Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .......also liked the headlight lenses, you have been busy


----------



## Westy-TT180

BrianB said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually did this at the weekend
> 
> Fitted Spoonfed gauges to the cluster...waited two months from the US for them to arrive but well worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .......also liked the headlight lenses, you have been busy
Click to expand...

Thanks Brian!

I have been very busy, also just finished off rear seat delete last week...


----------



## alexgreyhead

Westy-TT180 said:


> I have been very busy, also just finished off rear seat delete last week...


That _does_ look rather tidy. Lots of room, too...

Is the exhaust noise noticeably (annoyingly) louder at all?


----------



## Westy-TT180

alexgreyhead said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy, also just finished off rear seat delete last week...
> 
> 
> 
> That _does_ look rather tidy. Lots of room, too...
> 
> Is the exhaust noise noticeably (annoyingly) louder at all?
Click to expand...

  Thanks for the comment Alex...I spent a lot of time getting it right, meaning the curves of the delete, so it matched the curves of the centre tunnel, I've seen many "Box" versions and wasn't keen, but it is each to their own with this modifying lark!

As for exhaust noise, I'm running a 3inch downpipe, no cat into a 2.75inch system with a resonator box as well, but it's not a loud system, so I don't hear much different, although there is a bit of extra noise from it.

I've also used 10mm sound proofing under the seat delete, into the boot and the spare wheel well, along with acoustic studio foam squares, 40mm under the delete so all road noise etc is dampened! It's actually quieter than when the rear seats were in place! :lol:

The seat delete is all bolted down using the rear seat mountings and is also bolted down at the front where the foam base used to clip in, so there is no rattles or noise at all!

Got some more things going on interior wise over the next couple of months as well!!


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the rocker cover gasket today, and the spark plugs while I was at it. There was quite a bit of oil around number four plug, which I hope won't happen again now the new gaskets are on. Had to guess at the torque setting as I don't have a torque wrench that goes as low as 10Nm.


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy, also just finished off rear seat delete last week...
> 
> 
> 
> That _does_ look rather tidy. Lots of room, too...
> 
> Is the exhaust noise noticeably (annoyingly) louder at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the comment Alex...I spent a lot of time getting it right, meaning the curves of the delete, so it matched the curves of the centre tunnel, I've seen many "Box" versions and wasn't keen, but it is each to their own with this modifying lark!
> 
> As for exhaust noise, I'm running a 3inch downpipe, no cat into a 2.75inch system with a resonator box as well, but it's not a loud system, so I don't hear much different, although there is a bit of extra noise from it.
> 
> I've also used 10mm sound proofing under the seat delete, into the boot and the spare wheel well, along with acoustic studio foam squares, 40mm under the delete so all road noise etc is dampened! It's actually quieter than when the rear seats were in place! :lol:
> 
> The seat delete is all bolted down using the rear seat mountings and is also bolted down at the front where the foam base used to clip in, so there is no rattles or noise at all!
> 
> Got some more things going on interior wise over the next couple of months as well!!
Click to expand...

Quality - really like it!


----------



## 3TT3

Slow saturday,found a spot for my snow performance sticker at last! :lol: 
It sort of disguises the hole cut for an open cone filter..maybe.
Covers and red n black clips back on ..for variety.


----------



## Ian_W

Upgraded my extremely worn out original dogbone with a powerflow bush. So much better now.
















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckRog64

Took a clay bar to the paintwork. Never used one before and chuffed with the results. Didn't take long either with these being small cars.

Once polished stood back and reflected on just how good these cars look. A future classic for sure.

I went for the budget option of Bilt Hamber regular clay bar (rated best by Auto Express for x years running) and bottled water in the wife's plant mist sprayer.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gave Shed a quick wash and treatment with Gyeon Wetcoat - got a bit too much on and ended up with water marks again, though [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Was Saturday actually :? Had four wheel alignment done again foc had it done before I had both front bushes and both CV boots changed :roll: so popped it back to local Kwik fit and hoped for the best great set of lads re aliangned wheels on there fancy machine saved myself 50£ reult 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ozzy - your TT looks very nice with dark wheels on black. I'm tempted to look for some Oz Super-Ts in black now...


----------



## infidel.uk

Booked up with dean to have new oil pressure sensor, oil level sensor, new pick up pipe , oil, and filter, went for oem filter sensors and pipe, also have to have him fit the pressure sender for my oil gauge because mines different to the guide on waks page 

All this because of that guy who had a warning light , prevention is always better than cure, right ! 8)

also, just for a photo, i got these too..


----------



## 3TT3

Fitted front 15mm spacers (big swingin mickey,you might say :lol: ),
It has cured the annoying scritch noise that I had on 340 mm front ride height with oem 32 offset oem wheels 235/45/17 fitted with 20mm pcd adapter spacers(dual purpose).
effective offset now gone from 12 to 17
As a matter of interest the wheel bolts have now gone from 6.5 turns.. a little low, to over 9 ..thas good 1 cm grip to 1.5 cm.Clearance is at least 2cm to abs /speed sensor innards.


----------



## gogs

Gave the old girl a wash for the first time in a month 

Also refreshed the black Quattro lettering on the badges front and rear using a paint pen

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## ady117

Tested my new trolly jack and 1/2 24v Impact driver (ebay this week) and fitted new polybush top mounts and new genuine Audi top strut bearings.. took 2 hrs start to finish... put JOM coilovers on about 1500miles ago and new strut top mounts and bearing (cheap pattern parts) ... never again so had to do the job twice as they just wasn't up to the job, started knocking and clonking .. made car feel like an old banger... sorted (i did but some henuine audi top mounts too just incase the polybush mounts where crap... but they seem good quality.


----------



## Adm...

Spent 2 hours a mile away from home.... Waiting for a tow truck 









Tie bar snapped at 30 mph... £145 recovery 









Buy Cheap Buy twice.... Lesson learnt


----------



## j8keith

Adm... said:


> Spent 2 hours a mile away from home.... Waiting for a tow truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie bar snapped at 30 mph... £145 recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Cheap Buy twice.... Lesson learnt


Sorry to read about your unfortunate occurrence, however look on the positive side if it had occurred whilst you were doing the legal limit the end result could have been very serious indeed. Hope that you are able to get it sorted quickly.


----------



## Adm...

Thanks. I had already raised concerns about the arms and they was going back. Ordered Cookbot Arms due in a few weeks.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Adm... said:


> Thanks. I had already raised concerns about the arms and they was going back. Ordered Cookbot Arms due in a few weeks.


Christ, that could have been much worse...

I have two pairs of Cookbot arms on Shed and have no complaints at all - definitely worth the money.

Just my 2p-worth, but I'd cover them in ACF-50 when you fit them and then fit something like a neoprene mountain bike chainstay guard over the threads to keep them clean of road salt and grit so they're adjustable in 5 years' time, too - only a few quid off fleabay.

/Alex


----------



## droopsnoot

... discovered, in the course of looking for something else, that the thermostat in my TT (APX engine, 2000 year) is the same one fitted to my other car, a 1976 Vauxhall Firenza. That's handy - the TT thermostat needs swapping, and I've got a few on the shelf for the Firenza. Also the same as various MGs, Alfas and Aston Martin DB5 and DB6. Well, according to the catalogue anyway. Now, am I brave enough to fiddle with those thermostat cover bolts for hours only to find that it's a misprint in the QH book?

On the neoprene thing to cover threads to protect from road grime, on my old Vauxhalls I've done a similar thing to protect the threads on the end of the steering rack as the rack is mounted on the front of the subframe on those, but I used a bit of old bicycle inner tube cut to length. Make sure you don't use the bit with the valve in it, though perhaps if you wanted to pack it with grease...


----------



## infidel.uk

went to 4 rings for new oil level sensor and pressure sensor, new oil and filter and finished my oil pressure gauge too, plus they flushed the whole engine, running a bit nicer too now, tick-over is solid  oh, and i grabbed a magnetic sump plug too  so thats on as well now, and despite cleaning the old pick up pipe last year, there was as much crud there this time as there was before i cleaned it ! , could be because the head had been removed / worked on, i suspect.

very happy 8)


----------



## Exuptoy

Changed my oil pick up pipe today for a little cheap insurance. Went well and pretty much took an hour or two tops.


----------



## Tahiti

Went to change my air filter, but realise the one I was sent was the wrong size (thank goodness it was a simple job/easily reversible).


----------



## Hooligan

Finally fitted the new Bosch battery - she breaths again


----------



## philclemo

Fitted drivers side lower rear wishbone bush. As per David C's suggestion I had to lower the subframe. Sadly I found that the near side cv boot is worn (not broken) on the inboard cv joint. Thinking that a replacement driveshaft may be the easier option.


----------



## infidel.uk

put oil pressure gauge into the vent 

60mm perfect fit, thanks ebay !


----------



## BrianB

Finished removing my drivers side sill cover and removed the pax side sill cover, unfortunately one of the captive nuts pulled thru on each side in the rear wheel arch!!


----------



## Nickttv6

Wash the TT


----------



## TT-Dru

Took the 180 in for its first mot in my ownership. Was expecting it to fail miserably on emissions post hybrid fit, with 2nd hand 3" dp and sports cat, larger maf housing and injectors and pre mapping. :? :?

Really pleased to say the old girl from the last Century sailed through with no advisories


----------



## gogs

Nickttv6 said:


> Wash the TT


Looks very nice Nickttv6 



TT-Dru said:


> Took the 180 in for its first mot in my ownership. Was expecting it to fail miserably on emissions post hybrid fit, with 2nd hand 3" dp and sports cat, larger maf housing and injectors and pre mapping. :? :?
> 
> Really pleased to say the old girl from the last Century sailed through with no advisories


Congrats 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## philclemo

Yesterday evening really, swapped out passenger (LHS) front drive shaft for a new replacement. Very easy to do after undoing the hub bolt. 17mm allen/socket head (very crusty looking too), wheel on floor, gear selector in neutral, borrowed a little compressor from my work with a nut gun which didn't appear to do much, but I expect it cracked the thread. Long breaker bar sorted it in the end.


----------



## Timdog

Finally got the new suspension fitted all round. Was quite suprised to find 4 Eibach springs come off of it.

Anyway its been set up at 350mm to allow for bedding in drop and will probably get it set to about 340 when settled.

Is there much call for a set of used Eibach springs for a mk1 ?


----------



## DC240S

Bought a steering wheel for £17 to re-trim in OE Alcantara material for the QS.

fullsizeoutput_b60 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


----------



## black9146

Got this to keep my hand warm ( and in my teams colours as well ! )


----------



## keithriley

black9146 said:


> Got this to keep my hand warm ( and in my teams colours as well ! )


Nice, courtesy of a Naked smoothie drink by any chance ?? I have one in work and have been wondering what I could use it for, and I've noticed it's a very cold knob to hold when the the weather gets a little chilly


----------



## black9146

keithriley said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this to keep my hand warm ( and in my teams colours as well ! )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, courtesy of a Naked smoothie drink by any chance ?? I have one in work and have been wondering what I could use it for, and I've noticed it's a very cold knob to hold when the the weather gets a little chilly
Click to expand...

Yes, saw it today and liked the colour :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180

Fitted one of my new seats... I did buy a pair but one has a manufacturing mark on it, so I'm waiting on a replacement :?


----------



## philclemo

Yesterday, I gave my TT the once over to be sure of the forthcoming MOT. I swapped out the faulty hazard switch for a new genuine item off the bay of fleas and decided to have a little blast in her. Because I was working on it, it was parked nose in on the drive, so to aid my hearing other cars whilst reversing out of our concealed drive, I lowered the windows. Horrible snap noise from the passenger side window! Arrrgh! Cable ordered...Printing off John-H's guide.....etc

One thing though, when I took the door card off I found this device wired in to the door harness. 









It looks like a tracker, it has a thin antenna wire duct taped around the door. I was loose on it's fittings which explains the rattle in the door since I've had it! How do I check if it is still operational, is there subscription fee for these things? Should I remove it, as it would be a power drain whilst the car is idle I'm sure?


----------



## DC240S

Westy-TT180 said:


> Fitted one of my new seats... I did buy a pair but one has a manufacturing mark on it, so I'm waiting on a replacement :?


Very nice! Look like the poles.


----------



## bathchoppers

Yesterday, I gave my fuel cap some bling!


----------



## infidel.uk

those looks mental, how did you do it ?

Ive just put some more shiny in the car, getting closer now to finishing the boot . but here is where it is right now...


----------



## bathchoppers

infidel.uk said:


> those looks mental, how did you do it ?


They are metal polished bolt caps, just pressed into the head of the allen bolts.

Got them from WhanAB


----------



## rszemeti

Had the tyres taken off the S-Line rims, spent about an hour with a power polisher and a set of files removing the serious scraping where the previous owner had driven into every single kerb they met.

Polished them up, re-applied paint and lacquer, look almost as good as new and very presentable for their age. New tyres tomorrow 

All I have to do now is figure out how to remove 4 bright silver over-spray circles from the wooden floor in the living room before the missus notices ...


----------



## Hooligan

Bathchoppers - I really like the fuel cap Allen bolt covers do you have a link or the part number for them, I did have a look on the site but couldn't see them - :? Cheers


----------



## BrianB

Picked up one of these to replace the seriously corroded one I removed several weeks ago, unfortunately it's a bumper off job as I still have to remove the remains of two sheared bolts.


----------



## bathchoppers

Hooligan said:


> Bathchoppers - I really like the fuel cap Allen bolt covers do you have a link or the part number for them, I did I have a look on the site but couldn't see them - :? Cheers


Best to email Brett. [email protected] he is in the US but I think he may have a UK stockist now.


----------



## Hooligan

Bathchoppers - thanks for the reply and email sent 

Email sent but just got an automated reply so not a lot of help :?


----------



## imartyn

There's loads in various sizes on Ebay & Amazon, search "chrome allen bolt caps"


----------



## jhoneyman

BrianB said:


> Picked up one of these to replace the seriously corroded one I removed several weeks ago, unfortunately it's a bumper off job as I still have to remove the remains of two sheared bolts.


Whats the cost for this part? Are you sure it is bumper off? I simply removed my one as it hangs down and looks bad due to the corrosion.


----------



## DC240S

jhoneyman said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up one of these to replace the seriously corroded one I removed several weeks ago, unfortunately it's a bumper off job as I still have to remove the remains of two sheared bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the cost for this part? Are you sure it is bumper off? I simply removed my one as it hangs down and looks bad due to the corrosion.
Click to expand...

I'd also like to know the cost of this - as a restored mine but probably should have bought new!

IMG_2609 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


----------



## droopsnoot

... swapped my front outer CV boot. Not a job I've done before, but not terribly difficult after consulting the various threads in the knowledge base. It took longer than I hoped, but that was just down to not being familiar with some stuff. Tomorrow's job is the ARB post, as I ran out of time today.


----------



## BrianB

DC240S said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up one of these to replace the seriously corroded one I removed several weeks ago, unfortunately it's a bumper off job as I still have to remove the remains of two sheared bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the cost for this part? Are you sure it is bumper off? I simply removed my one as it hangs down and looks bad due to the corrosion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd also like to know the cost of this - as a restored mine but probably should have bought new!
> 
> IMG_2609 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Got it from my local TPS and cost £44.83p including vat, just need to order the plastic cover which didn't come with the new one.
Definitely bumper off, as I had to partially cut through and then sheared two of the bolts on the outboard side when removing, so will have to drill out what's left in the anchor nuts, hopefully they will collapse a little and I can use an ez out and maybe re tap the anchor nut.
Have to say DC240S, from the pictures your restored one looks as good as new and the Eastwoods satin black looks a lot like the OEM finish.


----------



## BrianB

Finished replacing both sill covers and tread plates, had some minor corrosion on the front and back of both sills and pulled two inserts out at the rear attachment point when removing the original sill covers, one each side, fortunately I was able to replace these with the Audi hex inserts.


----------



## ady117

Perfect, great job Brian


----------



## BrianB

ady117 said:


> Perfect, great job Brian


Thanks


----------



## rszemeti

Fitted a rear spring to the 3.2

Discovered that the rear calipers would not wind back in, even with the proper tool.

Stripped down, scraped all the crap out of the grooves, cleaned up the pistons, put back together. Sorted.

Will try and find another spare set for the car and send them off to Bigg Red in Worcester for a full service then swap them out.


----------



## imartyn

Hi rszemeti, do the calipers have a steel liner or are the bores plain aluminium ?


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Nothing fancy  Ally calipers and chromed pistons. I had the same - you can get a build up of corrosion around the seal in the caliper that restricts the piston's movement. Best to get a spare set to re-furb unless you can manage without the TT. Genuine Ate seal kits available from TPS if you like that kind of thing


----------



## macadamy

Replaced brake light switch.
Easy and cheap.


----------



## TT Tom TT

BrianB said:


> Finished replacing both sill covers and tread plates, had some minor corrosion on the front and back of both sills and pulled two inserts out at the rear attachment point when removing the original sill covers, one each side, fortunately I was able to replace these with the Audi hex inserts.


Spotless, great colour scheme too...

I'll give you a wave if I pass you as I'm only in Chorley myself.


----------



## infidel.uk

imartyn said:


> There's loads in various sizes on Ebay & Amazon, search "chrome allen bolt caps"


do you or anyone else happen to know the correct size ? :?


----------



## TT Tom TT

infidel.uk said:


>


Your TT is a very fancy place to be ...


----------



## infidel.uk

thanks tom, its better than it was


----------



## imartyn

infidel.uk said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's loads in various sizes on Ebay & Amazon, search "chrome allen bolt caps"
> 
> 
> 
> do you or anyone else happen to know the correct size ? :?
Click to expand...

M6 Cap head (5mm allen key) according to this....http://www.realoem.me/Audi/RDW/ATT/2005 ... 809/809090


----------



## infidel.uk

ty ! 8)


----------



## bathchoppers

imartyn said:


> There's loads in various sizes on Ebay & Amazon, search "chrome allen bolt caps"


Watch out as there appears to be lots of plastic ones on eBay. The covers on mine are proper polished metal chrome.


----------



## imartyn

I had assumed that they were all chrome plated plastic but there are some plated steel ones, mostly from the states. Given the choice I would choose the "no rust" chrome on plastic option, how many rusty TT badges do you see.


----------



## philclemo

Yesterday I managed to identify which sensor is Bank 2 Sensor 2 on the v6. It's the brown plugged one. Also managed to repair the broken wire on the black plug (loom side). Today I'm hoping to replace the passenger window cable, wish me luck!


----------



## BrianB

TT Tom TT said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished replacing both sill covers and tread plates, had some minor corrosion on the front and back of both sills and pulled two inserts out at the rear attachment point when removing the original sill covers, one each side, fortunately I was able to replace these with the Audi hex inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> Spotless, great colour scheme too...
> 
> I'll give you a wave if I pass you as I'm only in Chorley myself.
Click to expand...

Thanks Tom, hope you get yours all sorted soon, if not already!!!
I'm only in Longton so may pass you sometime.
Cheers Brian.


----------



## Nickttv6

Gave the TT a good wash

Nick.


----------



## rszemeti

Made a more serious attempt to get at the alternator.

Bumper/grille plastics off.

Released the actual metal bumper, a couple of screws on the sides, two big star fasteners on top ... aaaaaannnd ...

The entire bumper, radiator, headlight assembly pivots far enough forward to get at the alternator. Preferable to the factory method of removing crossmember and power steering/aircon ...

I would have finished it, but the sky cleared up and I decided to go flying


----------



## philclemo

Fitted the passenger door window cable set. Followed John-H's guide although my kit was the cable only. John assisted with little more info (thanks John). All done but winding the drive spindle with cable was fraught to say the least!


----------



## sussexbythesea

Got another clean 12 months MOT with no surprises 

Less than 2000 miles in it last year, must try harder


----------



## gogs

sussexbythesea said:


> Got another clean 12 months MOT with no surprises
> 
> Less than 2000 miles in it last year, must try harder


Congrats, looking lovely sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer

sussexbythesea said:


> Got another clean 12 months MOT with no surprises
> 
> Less than 2000 miles in it last year, must try harder


Well done Peter  we must have done almost 1,000 of the miles going 'up north' :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

sussexbythesea said:


> Got another clean 12 months MOT with no surprises
> 
> Less than 2000 miles in it last year, must try harder


You have Votex alloys too


----------



## sussexbythesea

gogs said:


> Congrats, looking lovely sir


Thanks Gordon, appreciate that 



rusTTy_racer said:


> Well done Peter  we must have done almost 1,000 of the miles going 'up north' :lol:


I think that's true Julian and look forward to doing many more in that direction next year :lol:



jhoneyman said:


> You have Votex alloys too


Yep, great aren't they  
Had them a year now. First got to notice them on Gordons V6


----------



## newrayTT

Looking good Peter, still got to get mine ready for the winter but it won't be used much.


----------



## sussexbythesea

newrayTT said:


> Looking good Peter, still got to get mine ready for the winter but it won't be used much.


Thanks Ray. Look forward to catching-up somewhere next year


----------



## philclemo

Put her in for MOT and she passed with no advisories!  Happy days...


----------



## black9146

Ha ha, as last post. Passed mot with no advisories. Always good to get another year for just the test fee


----------



## Exuptoy

Sold mine.  It and my R1 up for sale trying to free up some cash. Car was the first to go. May get another in a while as I thoroughly enjoyed owning it for a short time.


----------



## John-H

Changed my can belt. It was getting a bit creaky.


----------



## philclemo

John-H said:


> Changed my can belt. It was getting a bit creaky.


Have you done a "How To"


----------



## John-H

philclemo said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my can belt. It was getting a bit creaky.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done a "How To"
Click to expand...

There were already at least a couple of guides when I first did one so I didn't do my own, although I did add some comments when I edited this article by Blue TTop

download/file.php?id=147754

My comments having done it a few times now would be:

(1) don't remove the engine bracket as it can be too difficult. Instead leave it loose in place and work around it.

(2) When fitting the belt, don't bother marking the belt or counting teeth etc. Just ensure the cam sprocket and flywheel timing marks are aligned and fit the belt with the tensioner pulley loose. Keeping the belt tight along its long run, pull the tensioner pulley against the belt, pivoting into place , making sure you see the washer is still in place on the bolt as you insert the bolt in the hole, then tighten.

(3) Only tighten the two large bolts on the engine console to support bracket to 85Nm (instead of 60Nm +1/4 turn - the workshop manual figure is an error by Audi and can result in stripped threads in engine mount brackets).


----------



## RNS-E

my 18 yo needed washer fluid and accidentally poured it into the coolant


----------



## philclemo

John-H said:


> philclemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my can belt. It was getting a bit creaky.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done a "How To"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (3) Only tighten the two large bolts on the engine console to support bracket to 85Nm (instead of 60Nm +1/4 turn - the workshop manual figure is an error by Audi and can result in stripped threads in engine mount brackets).
Click to expand...

That's a very interesting point, I wonder how much that was costing Audi until they had a rethink?


----------



## John-H

philclemo said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> (3) Only tighten the two large bolts on the engine console to support bracket to 85Nm (instead of 60Nm +1/4 turn - the workshop manual figure is an error by Audi and can result in stripped threads in engine mount brackets).
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very interesting point, I wonder how much that was costing Audi until they had a rethink?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure they have. The 80Nm figure is specified for the same bolts on the gearbox end - I've no idea why they are different at the cam belt end. I can only presume it's an error. The torque calculated to something like 320Nm if you work it out from 60Nm+1/4 turn!

I had an interesting discussion with the TT shop some time ago where they speculated the reason why these mounts failed (they'd seen quite a few) was thermal expansion cycling but I went through a calculation of the material stress and concluded the casting would give way before the bolts would stretch - which explained why the bolts never stretched even though they are supposed to be stretch bolts which they recommend replacing like the two smaller bolts to the wing which do stretch.

I wrote a couple of articles about this and how to repair the casting which are in the KB. It's interesting that Audi dealers never seem to hold stock of these bolts. Unofficially they have told me they don't replace them. I suspect they just tighten them "tight" rather than "stupidly tight" and don't follow the workshop manual.


----------



## J4CKO

Gave the headlights some love, DA polish with a cutting compound, then a polish and a wax, may need sanding but look a lot better, nothing makes a TT look sadder than having "Cartaracts"

Condensation now a lot better but whipped the back off the lamp with the problem and used a hot melt glue gun to stick some of those Silica Gel bags to the inside of the cover so they dont end up deep in the unit.


----------



## infidel.uk

No need for words, pictures talk.


----------



## aleksboch

infidel.uk said:


> No need for words, pictures talk.


Where did you get that from?


----------



## Delta4

infidel.uk said:


> No need for words, pictures talk.


How much bhp does it add :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

why would a plastic ring add power ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] go back to school fella !


----------



## Delta4

infidel.uk said:


> why would a plastic ring add power ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] go back to school fella !


Wind your neck i was having a :lol: , have you had a sense of humour bypass  there is no need to be the end of a bell is there :roll:


----------



## infidel.uk

it wasnt me that stuck my neck out in the 1st place, but you are quite right, there is no need to be the end of a bell ? ! :lol:


----------



## Adm...

Today I finally got my alignment done and now the esp light is off again. It's been a while since i drove it


----------



## Da1sycat

Stood back and admired my new to me TT180. Stunning car for little money!


----------



## rszemeti

Stripped the dashpod out and pulled it apart to change the LCD screen ... quick lunchtime job.

Then I reallised I had bought the wrong version of the screen ... doh. Right one coming express delivery for tomorrow.

Of course, without the dash, the car will start, but not run ... so ended up putting the circuit board back in just to get me home, fuck those LED's are bright without the instruments in front of them


----------



## dirty

Fitted 20mm rear wheel spacers
Raised car about 1 1/2" all round (slammed doesn't work for these country roads)
Bulb refresh front to rear, Phillips 6000k D2S and Osram nightbreakers 130% for main beam, LED side and no. plate lights
Pressed plates, plastics were worn on the rear (legal)
Fitted honeycomb front grill
Replaced rear light level sensor
Replaced O/S door switch so now the window shuts properly!

and this weekend:

Fit new tailgate trim pieces, hopefully sort my endless rattle
Fix exhaust leak


----------



## Adm...

Fitted the S2000 filter


----------



## ReDGryffyN

Finally removed the annoying alarm siren (thanks for the tips on removing the rear light first) so now am sourcing a second hand replacement.

Next up winter wheel refurb..............

ReD


----------



## titch3030

Just got back from the MOT station, another pass with no advisories.

God, I love this car!!


----------



## philclemo

Yesterday evening, finally fitted a new battery. The existing one had just had it. When I turned the key the engine span over much more quickly and almost immediately fired up. Happy days...


----------



## Cee Apple

Last night (on a date as well [smiley=bomb.gif] ) heard a wind rushing sound ... then pulled up to the lights and my TT and turned into a RALLY CAR .... yes I sheared the exhaust!!! In for surgery tomorrow :lol:

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## Delta4

Not today but removed the boat anchor that hides behind the rear bumper, it's new life will be a gate stop/wedge :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the thermostat to (hopefully) cure the way the temperature drops during normal running. Second time I've been supplied with the wrong O-ring and had to re-fit the old one. Dropped an 8mm socket and a 5mm allen key down into the depths, so will have to drop the undertray soon and see if they're still there.


----------



## Adm...

Last week I decided I am not an Audi Driver So put it up for sale

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-225- ... 0290.m3507


----------



## 3TT3

Cee Apple said:


> Last night (on a date as well [smiley=bomb.gif] ) heard a wind rushing sound ... then pulled up to the lights and my TT and turned into a RALLY CAR .... yes I sheared the exhaust!!! In for surgery tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Apple


oh well. at least it was the car


----------



## mk2zetec

tried to change the b*S%^d EGT sensor. as you can probably tell, it went well!


----------



## droopsnoot

Lifted the car up on my mate's ramp and dropped the undertray. Managed to retrieve the 5mm allen key and 8mm socket that I dropped while doing the thermostat, and as a bonus I found one of the shield fixing screws from the plastic cover over the coolant reservoir, that I thought had gone forever. Still don't know where the three screws holding the battery cover in place have gone, though.


----------



## BrianB

Had my wheels delivered from Demon Tweeks to use for winter, just need to get my winter tyres fitted now.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Had front to rear both sides brake pipes done Inc Flexi pipes £280 local indie who I use been meaning to get them sorted after MOT advisories last two years  so finally done.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Changed the n/s rear brake light (easy job, why does the handbook say go to dealer?) & fitted the genuine boot liner.


----------



## droopsnoot

Fitted a new battery. It's been giving the "low battery" warning for a while, mainly in colder weather, was fine earlier in the week when it was mild, but yesterday and today it's been much worse, and in fact was noticeably struggling to start when I came away from Halfords with the new battery. All OK now. Strangely seems to have improved the MPG, as well.


----------



## Hoggy

droopsnoot said:


> All OK now. Strangely seems to have improved the MPG, as well.


Hi, Alternator would have been working flat out, which does put extra load on the engine.
Hoggy.


----------



## black9146

Fitted my "new" ( out of date ) first aid kit and my missing piece of tunnel trim ( sold my cup holder with trim attached as buyer was going to send me his trim - guess what he never did send it ) :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot

Bought a new pair of batteries for my remote fob. Yesterday it failed to unlock the car, so I had to drive half-way home with the hazards flashing. The spare fob wouldn't work either, because that's the one that ran out a year or two ago, so I swapped over with the intention of getting some batteries, and never quite getting around to it. So a trip down to ECP in Stoke this afternoon got me some new batteries. The re-sync process didn't look as if it was working, until I tried it in the passenger door. All is OK now. That's three batteries in five days.


----------



## Hoggy

droopsnoot said:


> Bought a new pair of batteries for my remote fob. Yesterday it failed to unlock the car, so I had to drive half-way home with the hazards flashing. The spare fob wouldn't work either, because that's the one that ran out a year or two ago, so I swapped over with the intention of getting some batteries, and never quite getting around to it. So a trip down to ECP in Stoke this afternoon got me some new batteries. The re-sync process didn't look as if it was working, until I tried it in the passenger door. All is OK now. That's three batteries in five days.


Hi, Strange that the hazards continued to flash once key in Ign.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

It did that last time, allows the engine to start and run, with flashers going quicker than usual. Because the alarm was set (from when I locked up, only two hours before, when it all worked) I guess the alarm was going, but as I it's a Mk1 the siren doesn't make any noise. So I just get people waving and flashing lights at me until it gives up, which I think is about three or four minutes after triggering. As ECP is near a busy dual carriageway I waited down a side road until they went off - it's one thing on minor roads, another on a busy road with other traffic to confuse.


----------



## kirade

noticed both my rear lamps have cracked at the bottom, I suspect frozen water is the culprit, managed to get 2 new replacements just need to wait for the postman


----------



## BrianB

Well yesterday actually....... got my winter tyres swapped over to my new winter wheels in the morning and then onto the car in the afternoon.


----------



## Arpy

....found out something else that doesn't like being used on my low mileage/low use Roadster. The Alternator!

It went on the A35 to the east of Dorchester this afternoon in the hissing rain. Battery sign and the obligatory Bongs (the audible, percussive type). I was about 10 miles from home, I thought ...brand new battery, switch everything off (except wipers and lights!!) and I could make it. I didn't (only managed 8.5 miles..OFFS...but spectacular random light show from the dash pod).

My new found friends at Autotechnics Blandford whipped another battery to me in no time at all and gave me a lift home in their lovely warm van while one of their guys drove the TT the 4 miles to their shop.

Oh the joys of TT ownership when you can no longer DIY [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## infidel.uk

Went to look at another TT, possibly collecting saturday [ its for a friend ] :lol:


----------



## Cee Apple

My Car hit mileage 123456  I got a picture but cant share right now!!!!

EXCITING!!!


----------



## J4CKO

Fitted a new thermostat, it now gets to 90, wooo !


----------



## droopsnoot

Removed the engine cover to see if there was a part number on the breather hose that I think is causing the oily smell in the cabin, only for the one remaining fastener to fall out and down into the engine bay. And I've only just retrieved it from last time it did that. Oh well, tray out again soon then. I think a small rubber O-ring around it as a retainer might stop it going anywhere.


----------



## droopsnoot

... replaced the inner clip on my outer CV boot with a worm-drive clip. I had the tray off last week (see previous post) to recover my engine cover fastener, and while under the car I noticed that the inner end of the boot I replaced for the MOT a couple of months back wasn't holding properly. I took the clip off but couldn't get it back together, so I replaced it with a narrow worm-drive clip. Seems a bit "bodgy", but not as bodgy as zip clips and at least I can tighten it properly.

And replaced the engine cover fastener, holding it in place in the cover with a small rubber washer and an O-ring.


----------



## keithriley

J4CKO said:


> Fitted a new thermostat, it now gets to 90, wooo !


Jacko,

Fancy coming to mine and showing me how you did it, seeing as you've only just done yours  

Keith


----------



## macadamy

Changed my top mounts. Pretty easy job, about an hour a side. Always in the back of your mind spring compressor is going to slip/break.


----------



## Timdog

Ordered a replacement engine due to the car grounding out, the road hitting the sump, then the sump hitting the internal oil pump and ejecting it through the side of the sump/engine........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Delta4

Timdog said:


> Ordered a replacement engine due to the car grounding out, the road hitting the sump, then the sump hitting the internal oil pump and ejecting it through the side of the sump/engine........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


The ride height a tad low then.


----------



## Timdog

Delta4 said:


> Timdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a replacement engine due to the car grounding out, the road hitting the sump, then the sump hitting the internal oil pump and ejecting it through the side of the sump/engine........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The ride height a tad low then.
Click to expand...

Not so much as low (340mm) but the totally shit cheap chinese suspension i put on it about a month ago. Felt like the front struts were gonna go through the bonnet after every pothole :!:


----------



## droopsnoot

Took my car to a local tyre place and waited with fingers crossed hoping they could repair the holes caused by two screws that had somehow found their way into it. They could, fortunately.


----------



## BrianB

Changed my number plate lights for the LED type.


----------



## j8keith

BrianB said:


> Changed my number plate lights for the LED type.


Certainly a huge difference, well done.


----------



## bathchoppers

BrianB said:


> Changed my number plate lights for the LED type.


Did you fit LED bulbs or replacement LED fittings?


----------



## Otley

Removed the cats' so I can drill out the broken heat shield bolts (top & bottom) as a couple of them have rusted away & the shields were rattling! The bottom three down pipe to cat nuts came off relatively easy, trust the top three to be a complete mare!!! Anyway, it's off now, ready to start again tomorrow.
Also, noticed I'd picked up a screw in drivers rear tyre, so had that repaired while I had her up on stands!
Productive day really.


----------



## BrianB

bathchoppers said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my number plate lights for the LED type.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fit LED bulbs or replacement LED fittings?
Click to expand...

I put these in


----------



## Otley

Not today, but Wednesday, finished putting the exhaust back together after securing the cat' shields. No more rattles!


----------



## infidel.uk

Managed to repair a snapped water supply nozzle on one of my aliens, without removing the front bumper, so very happy with that


----------



## Gixxer123

Got everything ready for a first clean and to changre the door actuator for the TT and it rained all day.

Had her a month now, not had one decent day yet to get out and have a good look at her [smiley=bigcry.gif] bloody scotland [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

Finished the bar part of my removable/replaceable rear seat delete; it's a stainless bar and net which is designed so you keep your rear seats but fold them down and slot this bar in place - it can be unslotted from the rear sear back pins quite easily so you can put the seats back up to transport legless midgets or children...

My hand-sewing is awful but hopefully the net will be strong enough to stop all the bottles of gin that Mrs Alexgreyhead drinks from bashing me on the back of the head on my way back from the supermarket ;o)


----------



## Delta4

alexgreyhead said:


> Finished the bar part of my un-doable rear seat delete; it's a stainless bar and net which is designed so you keep your rear seats but fold them down and slot this bar in place - it can be unslotted from the rear sear back pins quite easily so you can put the seats back up to transport legless midgets or children...
> 
> My hand-sewing is awful but hopefully the net will be strong enough to stop all the bottles of gin that Mrs Alexgreyhead drinks from bashing me on the back of the head on my way back from the supermarket ;o)
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


A one piece bar would have looked better


----------



## alexgreyhead

Delta4 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the bar part of my un-doable rear seat delete; it's a stainless bar and net which is designed so you keep your rear seats but fold them down and slot this bar in place - it can be unslotted from the rear sear back pins quite easily so you can put the seats back up to transport legless midgets or children...
> 
> My hand-sewing is awful but hopefully the net will be strong enough to stop all the bottles of gin that Mrs Alexgreyhead drinks from bashing me on the back of the head on my way back from the supermarket ;o)
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A one piece bar would have looked better
Click to expand...

Thanks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 100pcBitch

Well yesterday really, I finally collected my 3.2 Roadster.

Lovely 130 mile drive home, very nice.


----------



## Delta4

A one piece bar would have looked better [/quote]

Thanks [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

Sorry, it's easy to do in one piece that locks in place and easy to remove, i did mine a while ago, if you fancy doing it again gis a shout i'll forward some pictures


----------



## alexgreyhead

> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A one piece bar would have looked better
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it's easy to do in one piece that locks in place and easy to remove, i did mine a while ago, if you fancy doing it again gis a shout i'll forward some pictures
Click to expand...

Sure, photos are always welcome  If I do a Bar V2.0 it'll be good to have some ideas on how to do it differently.

Cheers!


----------



## Delta4

Sure, photos are always welcome  If I do a Bar V2.0 it'll be good to have some ideas on how to do it differently.

Cheers![/quote]

Here's what i have done, the bar is 50mm external diameter iirc, the two bits of rubber is a exhaust hanger that has been cut in half, one half pops into the end without a slot cut in, you can wedge a piece of rubber into the space that's left before fitting that end of the bar, the end with the slot in is used as a key way, pop the other half of rubber into the end of the bar so that the two slots line up, fit the bar then rotate so the slot is visible then use a screw driver to rotate the rubber so the the slot is covered, rotate again to hide the slot and that's it job done, the net i had made by a company that make safety nets for motorsport, i did'nt take a pic as you already have a net.  
hth


----------



## alexgreyhead

> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, photos are always welcome  If I do a Bar V2.0 it'll be good to have some ideas on how to do it differently.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what i have done, the bar is 50mm external diameter iirc, the two bits of rubber is a exhaust hanger that has been cut in half, one half pops into the end without a slot cut in, you can wedge a piece of rubber into the space that's left before fitting that end of the bar, the end with the slot in is used as a key way, pop the other half of rubber into the end of the bar so that the two slots line up, fit the bar then rotate so the slot is visible then use a screw driver to rotate the rubber so the the slot is covered, rotate again to hide the slot and that's it job done, the net i had made by a company that make safety nets for motorsport, i did'nt take a pic as you already have a net.
> hth
Click to expand...

Cheers! I like the thinking - that was the route I was going down at first, but I couldn't come up with a way to make it so the bar could be reliably removed and replaced by Mrs Alexgreyhead with a notch cut in the end.

It was looking like I would have to go down the route of having something machined or working out a funky interlocking setup, both of which are beyond my limited fabricating skills. 

The other thing I wanted to make sure of was that in a crash, there was a fair chance anything reasonably solid in the boot wouldn't be able to pop the bar off the seat retaining pins and twat me in the back of the head [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I've got some left-over bar so I might have a headscratch tonight to see if I can come up with something...


----------



## Delta4

Cheers! I like the thinking - that was the route I was going down at first, but I couldn't come up with a way to make it so the bar could be reliably removed and replaced by Mrs Alexgreyhead with a notch cut in the end.
You could do the same as i have done but add a sliding collar at the slotted end which can be pinned in place the as you have already done, i'm confident that my bar would not come off unless i removed it, i need to buy two alloy rings to finish the job, they are fitted as trim on the roadster hoops that are behind the head rest's.

It was looking like I would have to go down the route of having something machined or working out a funky interlocking setup, both of which are beyond my limited fabricating skills. 

The other thing I wanted to make sure of was that in a crash, there was a fair chance anything reasonably solid in the boot wouldn't be able to pop the bar off the seat retaining pins and twat me in the back of the head [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I've got some left-over bar so I might have a headscratch tonight to see if I can come up with something... [/quote]
I'm confident that the bar would'nt come off unless i removed it, i need two roadster hoop collars to finish the job off.


----------



## Gixxer123

Today I woke to find the first load of snow for the week had fallen. Booked in to the garage for new rear calipers, discs and pads so ill have to clear her off and test the quattro.


----------



## kazz_zigal

Today I will be mostly be replacing my two rear springs, Haldex filter and oil ...


----------



## philclemo

kazz_zigal said:


> Today I will be mostly be replacing my two rear springs, Haldex filter and oil ...


Good luck, I have these tasks to do too!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Delta4 said:


> I'm confident that the bar would'nt come off unless i removed it, i need two roadster hoop collars to finish the job off.


Ok, that's good to know then.

Do you know what the inner diameter of the hoop collars are? My pipe O/D is 53 mm I think so I don't know if I'd be able to use them...?


----------



## Delta4

alexgreyhead said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident that the bar would'nt come off unless i removed it, i need two roadster hoop collars to finish the job off.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's good to know then.
> 
> Do you know what the inner diameter of the hoop collars are? My pipe O/D is 53 mm I think so I don't know if I'd be able to use them...?
Click to expand...

Safety comes before style, i'm sure that they will fit with a 50mm but not 100% on that, if not they can be put on a lathe and skimmed


----------



## alexgreyhead

Delta4 said:


> Safety comes before style, i'm sure that they will fit with a 50mm but not 100% on that, if not they can be put on a lathe and skimmed


Oh right! For some reason I was thinking they were bigger than that. Might be worth a shot then...


----------



## Delta4

Fitted the magnetic phone/satnav mount that arrived today


----------



## Spliffy

Had a couple of brake lines that were showing some corrosion at the last MOT replaced. Got them to replace the flexi hoses too as I don't know how old they were. And had my new steel under tray fitted to protect the sump on our pot hole filled and rubble littered roads !

Nick


----------



## alexgreyhead

... received a front n/s driveshaft for Shed - the current one is seizing/dragging the wheel on full left/right lock when cold - eek [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Previous owner ignored a split driveshaft gaitor for many months so now I'm paying the price 

The nice folks at the TT Shop have quoted up to £108 labour to fit, which isn't too shabby:


----------



## philclemo

alexgreyhead said:


> ... received a front n/s driveshaft for Shed - the current one is seizing/dragging the wheel on full left/right lock when cold - eek [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Previous owner ignored a split driveshaft gaitor for many months so now I'm paying the price
> 
> The nice folks at the TT Shop have quoted up to £108 labour to fit, which isn't too shabby:


I did the same on mine a few months ago. Not too bad a job to do on the drive.


----------



## alexgreyhead

philclemo said:


> I did the same on mine a few months ago. Not too bad a job to do on the drive.


Cheers Phil. I'd be tempted but I don't have the bloody long bar or a 260Nm torque wrench available so I wouldn't be confident it wouldn't unlace itself after a few hundred miles... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## St4n99

My tt wgen in for coolent tem sencer and thermostat replacement, also suspect i have an oil leak as it was low a week ago so had that checked aswell , new sump was replaced 2 year ago so was hoping it wasnt the gasket seal as it was me that did the replacement, got the phone call that ma sump is spotless and nothing on under tray lol , have to admit a was kind of baffled,as there is also no smoke isues on idle or boost ,al keep an eye on it , oh and new dip stick as mine broke at the handle and luckily didnt fall down the deep dark hole


----------



## Spliffy

The 1.8 can use some oil, I forget what consumption the handbook quotes but it is quite high. Just check it weekly

Nick


----------



## St4n99

Thanks nick , am sure the thread said it can be somtimes as much as 1 ltr per 2000km depending on yer driving , am sure it was hoggy that wrote it but could be wrong ,just havent noticed it between ma services so al defo keep it toped up from now on


----------



## Eric V.

Fitted 2,5" downpipe 200 cell sport cat
New oil and filter, new coolant and sensor.
Now the exhaust system is stainless from beginning to end 2,5"
Next is stage 2 remap.

Eric V.


----------



## keithriley

alexgreyhead said:


> Finished the bar part of my removable/replaceable rear seat delete; it's a stainless bar and net which is designed so you keep your rear seats but fold them down and slot this bar in place - it can be unslotted from the rear sear back pins quite easily so you can put the seats back up to transport legless midgets or children...
> 
> My hand-sewing is awful but hopefully the net will be strong enough to stop all the bottles of gin that Mrs Alexgreyhead drinks from bashing me on the back of the head on my way back from the supermarket ;o)
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks good Alexgreyhead, but, and I'm sorry to nit pick, but this is the kind of thing I'd pick up on at work. The screws you've used to clamp the black webbing aren't quite long enough, if they're not thru the nyloc insert in the nut they'll loosen off, way too easily and too often. Just imagine the trouble you'd be in with a boot full of broken bottles of gin  Grounds for divorce mate


----------



## rcarlile23

Well it's been a while.

Yesterday my friend test fitted one set of wheels and swapped over my standard wheels to my new set.

I know the 19" wheels won't be to everyone's taste but it's good to be different.

Garson D.A.D Zuenglein DR301 Split Piece Chrome Alloy Wheels with Swarvoski Crystals. 19" x 8" & 10" split piece wheels.










My daily wheels I am happy with as well.

18" x 8.5" & 9.5" Ultralite UL10

I need to get better pictures on these ones but here we go.

20180120_135529 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr

20180120_135543 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr


----------



## j8keith

rcarlile23 said:


> Well it's been a while.
> 
> Yesterday my friend test fitted one set of wheels and swapped over my standard wheels to my new set.
> 
> I know the 19" wheels won't be to everyone's taste but it's good to be different.
> 
> Garson D.A.D Zuenglein DR301 Split Piece Chrome Alloy Wheels with Swarvoski Crystals. 19" x 8" & 10" split piece wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily wheels I am happy with as well.
> 
> 18" x 8.5" & 9.5" Ultralite UL10
> 
> I need to get better pictures on these ones but here we go.


Personally I think that the 20 spoke 18" wheels are more in keeping with the cars looks, but that is just my thoughts.


----------



## ProjectMick

Fitted this










After much faffing around with harnesses and blown fuses lol!


----------



## alexgreyhead

keithriley said:


> Looks good Alexgreyhead, but, and I'm sorry to nit pick, but this is the kind of thing I'd pick up on at work. The screws you've used to clamp the black webbing aren't quite long enough, if they're not thru the nyloc insert in the nut they'll loosen off, way too easily and too often. Just imagine the trouble you'd be in with a boot full of broken bottles of gin  Grounds for divorce mate


Good point - they're _juuust_ touching, but I agree I need a couple more mm on them.

Net 2.0 will be much improved. :mrgreen:


----------



## alexgreyhead

ProjectMick said:


> After much faffing around with harnesses and blown fuses lol!


Noice. Is that the €350 surround I've seen advertised online?


----------



## BrianB

Gave the TT it's first wash of 2018 just before the light faded


----------



## ProjectMick

alexgreyhead said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> 
> After much faffing around with harnesses and blown fuses lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Noice. Is that the €350 surround I've seen advertised online?
Click to expand...

It is indeed. However I did not pay anything like £350.00 for it! Lots of EBay and lots of patience required.


----------



## infidel.uk

ordered one of these ....










things are going to get very interesting in about 4 weeks. 8)


----------



## BrianB

infidel.uk said:


> ordered one of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things are going to get very interesting in about 4 weeks. 8)


Pardon my ignorance.......what is it?


----------



## rawlins

BrianB said:


> Pardon my ignorance.......what is it?


It's a thingamabob which connects to the whatsitsname.


----------



## alexgreyhead

BrianB said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ordered one of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things are going to get very interesting in about 4 weeks. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance.......what is it?
Click to expand...

I think it's used as a back massager...


----------



## BrianB

rawlins said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance.......what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a thingamabob which connects to the whatsitsname.
Click to expand...

Cool.......


----------



## infidel.uk

its a speaker.


----------



## newrayTT

Replaced the pcv hoses under the manifold with Forge silicone ones. Managed to complete this without removing the manifold. It's quite fiddly and fortunately I only have small hands so this helped although they are now badly scratched and bruised and the wife as had another go at me for messing with the car at my age (I'm 74 next month!). Hardest part was removing some of those famous crimped Audi pipe clips plus I could not get the check valve out of the "T" piece therefore had to remove more than planned as I wanted to fit the 034 Motorsport valve and fortunately had also bought one of their "T" pieces in case mine needed replacing. Didn't have any known problems with leaks etc but did it as the car is now 15years old
and thought it better to do before a problem occurred.


----------



## BrianB

newrayTT said:


> Replaced the pcv hoses under the manifold with Forge silicone ones. Managed to complete this without removing the manifold. It's quite fiddly and fortunately I only have small hands so this helped although they are now badly scratched and bruised and the wife as had another go at me for messing with the car at my age (I'm 74 next month!). Hardest part was removing some of those famous crimped Audi pipe clips plus I could not get the check valve out of the "T" piece therefore had to remove more than planned as I wanted to fit the 034 Motorsport valve and fortunately had also bought one of their "T" pieces in case mine needed replacing. Didn't have any known problems with leaks etc but did it as the car is now 15years old
> and thought it better to do before a problem occurred.
> View attachment 1


Well done sir, I replaced all mine with OEM a while back with the manifold in place, so can relate to your scratches and bruises. The sense of self satisfaction is worth it.


----------



## rawlins

newrayTT said:


> Replaced the pcv hoses under the manifold with Forge silicone ones. Managed to complete this without removing the manifold. It's quite fiddly and fortunately I only have small hands so this helped although they are now badly scratched and bruised and the wife as had another go at me for messing with the car at my age (I'm 74 next month!). Hardest part was removing some of those famous crimped Audi pipe clips plus I could not get the check valve out of the "T" piece therefore had to remove more than planned as I wanted to fit the 034 Motorsport valve and fortunately had also bought one of their "T" pieces in case mine needed replacing. Didn't have any known problems with leaks etc but did it as the car is now 15years old
> and thought it better to do before a problem occurred.
> View attachment 1


This is great, it's in my ever growing list. How much time was involved? Are the forge hoses much more expensive than OE?


----------



## kazz_zigal

...was told my TT failed it's MOT. Emissions are too high !!!

Hopefully nothing too serious to fix.


----------



## newrayTT

Rawlings- Forge hoses are quite bit more expensive than oem but well worth it as they should last for ever. If you are going to do the job one tip I used was to buy a complete gash pipe assembly from one of the TT salvage companies, did not cost much but was a big help in assuring me that I had all the parts necessary and plan out how to dissemble.


----------



## rawlins

newrayTT said:


> Rawlings- Forge hoses are quite bit more expensive than oem but well worth it as they should last for ever. If you are going to do the job one tip I used was to buy a complete gash pipe assembly from one of the TT salvage companies, did not cost much but was a big help in assuring me that I had all the parts necessary and plan out how to dissemble.


Thanks, buddy, that's super helpful.


----------



## MCIP

Got these today from MTEC brakes off ebay and hopefully fitting them tomoz, Gold edition with mintex pads £268.


----------



## MCIP

Done the front didnt get time to do the rears so next week if weather ok.


----------



## infidel.uk

Got the car prepped for a road trip, going to get the whole rear deck trimmed , using edge lit perspex, curves and some nice alcantara, including the roof !

This is a before piccy...










Back in 3/4 weeks to update 8)


----------



## droopsnoot

... realised that, at almost 18 years old, my TT is heading toward being my oldest daily driver. The previous Audi coupe was my daily until it was about 17, and the Vauxhalls were only about 12 when they were put away for special use.


----------



## Gixxer123

MCIP said:


> Done the front didnt get time to do the rears so next week if weather ok.


Nice work, that's a great price looked at EBC for a refresh but you may have swayed my choice. How are you find the setup?


----------



## keithriley

newrayTT said:


> Replaced the pcv hoses under the manifold with Forge silicone ones. Managed to complete this without removing the manifold. It's quite fiddly and fortunately I only have small hands so this helped although they are now badly scratched and bruised and the wife as had another go at me for messing with the car at my age *(I'm 74 next month!)*. Hardest part was removing some of those famous crimped Audi pipe clips plus I could not get the check valve out of the "T" piece therefore had to remove more than planned as I wanted to fit the 034 Motorsport valve and fortunately had also bought one of their "T" pieces in case mine needed replacing. Didn't have any known problems with leaks etc but did it as the car is now 15years old
> and thought it better to do before a problem occurred.
> 
> 74 !!! Keep on spannering newray, fair play to you mate


----------



## MCIP

Gixxer123 said:


> MCIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done the front didnt get time to do the rears so next week if weather ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, that's a great price looked at EBC for a refresh but you may have swayed my choice. How are you find the setup?
Click to expand...

 Sorry about the late reply as dont get on here much, But yeh they bedding in just fine at the mo and seam pretty good
Done the back ones today so still have to take it easy on the right foot :lol:


----------



## MCIP

infidel.uk said:


> Got the car prepped for a road trip, going to get the whole rear deck trimmed , using edge lit perspex, curves and some nice alcantara, including the roof !
> 
> This is a before piccy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 3/4 weeks to update 8)


 Nice one [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gixxer123

MCIP said:


> Gixxer123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done the front didnt get time to do the rears so next week if weather ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, that's a great price looked at EBC for a refresh but you may have swayed my choice. How are you find the setup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the late reply as dont get on here much, But yeh they bedding in just fine at the mo and seam pretty good
> Done the back ones today so still have to take it easy on the right foot :lol:
Click to expand...

Niceone, wonder how long they will take before they show any signs of rust. Defo an option to go consider


----------



## MCIP

No rust as yet and the gold has worn off where the pads have been working.


----------



## Gixxer123

All the stars aligned, it did t rain today in Scotland and wasn't to cold either. So after 2 months of ownership I have finally been able to give her a mini clean (only had 3 hours)


----------



## gogs

Looks v.nice Gixxer123, we even had sunshine here is Scotland this afternoon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

Snap, same here 8)


----------



## Essexblue

Same here, used maguiars waterless cleaning and wax on the bodywork.

Even had to autoglym the twin exhaust tail pipes! Lol


----------



## infidel.uk

Removed the old sub and placed it next to the new one 

its all go....


----------



## BrianB

Actually yesterday...carefully used my Dremel to grind away an ez out that had sheared off while trying to remove a sheared screw that locates the disc to the hub front drivers side. However while cleaning out the threads with a tap..........yep that broke :? :? . Luckily the remains of the tap came out, new tap now ordered.


----------



## dimpelman

Brought the car for MOT, passed it with flying colors, €20 
damn i love this car haha :lol:


----------



## St4n99

A did a bit of leather cleaning and moisturising the day. Then some dash and carpet cleaning. Nice and warm in the car lol


----------



## gogs

Gave the old girl a much needed clean and stuck the 9 spoke RS4 rims back on for a wee change in look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arpy

...fitted stainless steel fasteners to all the under bonnet trim panels and stainless steel domed nuts to the suspension tops (Oh and a spray of "Back to Black" of course) . It's a move away from my "keep it standard and original" philosophy but I've classified it as an improved engineering solution.


----------



## StuartDB

Stripped the 3 inch downpipe from my S3 to go with the sports cat, intercooler, TIP MAF HeatShield Filter.

And updated the TT's Kenwood's loading splash screen, background and operating system software, and cleaned it ready to treat the paint but it snowed just after finishing cleaning it..


----------



## dimpelman

Reached a milestone  Going for 333.333!


----------



## Jam13

Finally got a dry day to get my new TT out for a blast. still only 4 degrees up here in Scotland so took a while to get up to temp, bring on the summer!!! Not sure why the bumper looks a different shade of red as it looks spot on in real life.































2004 3.2 v6 roadster, 16k


----------



## gogs

Very nice, where are you in Scotland ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RQuattro88

infidel.uk said:


> Removed the old sub and placed it next to the new one
> 
> its all go....


Is that the stock 6.5" bose sub next to the new one? If so, What model is that new sub and did it fit OK into the stock location?


----------



## infidel.uk

No its not. its a 15 inch. And i dont think that would work too well in those locations :lol:


----------



## Jam13

Hi gogs,

I'm in Ardrossan, Ayrshire

Cheers


----------



## gogs

Ah a little away from me in West Lothian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13

Sure is, I looked at a v6 up your way when I was after one but it was a shed, ended up getting this one from bristol.

Well worth the journey I think.


----------



## gogs

My 1st V6 was a trip to Doncaster, was a cracker though, my current one turned up less than a mile from me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13

"What's meant to be" I guess!! Planning on keeping this one standard but might be looking for a rough set of rs2s to do a refurb project on if you know of anyone selling a cheap set?

Let me know. Cheers


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Drove to BCS Powervalve, and had a full 3 inch powervalve system custom made, and fitted to my QS and bought my standard powervalve system back


----------



## BrianB

Collected some Bilt Hamber products to go with the Eastwoods products delivered earlier in the week and some bits from TPS yesterday for some jobs in the spring/summer


----------



## Allspeed

Cleaned up and painted the rear brake calipers this morning. Been wanting to get this done for ages.
Another job crossed off the list


----------



## BrianB

Went to Irlam and paid a visit to AwesomeGTI and came away with these.......


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Changed my battery to the correct 096 AGM, I'm getting handier


----------



## DC240S

BrianB said:


> Collected some Bilt Hamber products to go with the Eastwoods products delivered earlier in the week and some bits from TPS yesterday for some jobs in the spring/summer


Great products - I've used them all.


----------



## gogs

Took delivery of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

gogs said:


> Took delivery of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Refurb back to original colour on the cards perhaps ?


----------



## gogs

Defo getting a refurb but undecided on the dark chrome I have on my V6 Ronals or silver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

gogs said:


> Defo getting a refurb but undecided on the dark chrome I have on my V6 Ronals or silver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite as rare a wheel but I went for this colour


----------



## gogs

That the OEM silver ?
Will have time to look around as I need to save some pennies for tyres and the refurb !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

Don't think so, picked it off a chart. Its got metallic/sparkly bits through it. Looks good when they are clean :lol:


----------



## gogs

Ah ok, nice touch, I'll do some searching on the web to see how colours look, with my car being Quartz Grey I'm thinking darker than OEM silver but we'll see 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

There's a lot of colours to chose from. Will look good once refurbed no matter what colour you go for. Would love some QS alloys


----------



## infidel.uk

Yesterday actually... collected my car from the installers shop with a whole new stereo system .


----------



## Jam13

gogs said:


> Took delivery of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw those qs wheels on fleabay and thought about them for my car, they should come up nice. Who's doing your refurb?


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

infidel.uk said:


> Yesterday actually... collected my car from the installers shop with a whole new stereo system .


Ahh I see, must say that's a very nice looking install. Can I give you a tenner for it? (you'll have to fit it too!)


----------



## gogs

Used a local place for the last two sets so probably same place again as they are pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13

Good stuff, look forward to seeing the QS rims on your car. Does this mean you have a spare set for sale?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Changed my battery to the correct 096 AGM, I'm getting handier


At the risk of pissing on your chips, I'm not convinced that's an AGM battery - the S5 A08 is the AGM model.

This is your one on Tayna - £89: https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/bosch/s5008/

This is the S5 A08 AGM battery - £139: https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/bosch/s5a08/


----------



## Jam13

Took this today, if you look closely you can see the Arran ferry in the background


----------



## gogs

Took the old girl for an oil and filter change at my mates garage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianB

Picked this up today and when the weather warms up will try out the Eastwoods products.


----------



## glmec

Gave the car a quick clean today. Got a Daspro polisher so it'll be getting a full machine polish when spring arrives.
Cheers, Gav.























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-Al

Fitted a replacement earth strap for the Haldex (at last). Difficult to see from underneath, so took the wheel off and was quite easy to replace then. Used a negative battery cable from 'Naffords' and was a perfect fit. Sprayed the terminals with WD40 - should be ok for now. All ready for the snow later this week!


----------



## macadamy

Removed one of my wishbones. Removed Bush
Just gotta get the new Bush in then I can refit.

Matt


----------



## Jam13

Dropped my car off at "Pristine Machine" in port Glasgow for a full detail and paint correction.

Collecting the car on Wednesday so will update with results!!!


----------



## keithriley

Repaired the rear suspension bolt / mounting location that I buggered up whilst fitting new rear springs for the MOT [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I fitted the N/S spring easily and without any hiccups, I then set about the O/S and the bolt mounting the shocker and anti roll bar drop link to the wishbone (?) pretty much mangled both male and female threads. Oh flip I said, might have also called it a four king mother flipper too, I was that upset. The bolt in question is a M14 (oddball size in its own right) but also a fine pitch at 1mm and 90mm long.
Luckily I have access to taps and dies so I chased the thread out and managed to source a replacement bolt on eBay M14 x 1 x 105mm long that is a BMW Mini part.

Happy days, the car is now MOT'd and on the road as of 1st March


----------



## conlechi

.
Gave the TT it's monthy start up whilst in hibernation for the winter ...... couldn't resist a cheeky night shot


----------



## alexgreyhead

Installed the first of Shed's pair of Cobra Misanos today, which involved making up spacers for the mounting rails to bring the bum-height back up to roughly the current seat height so t'other half can see over the dashboard as they're comparatively low seats and of course no height adjustment on Cobra's Meccano-like seat rails.

No problem, but I had to undergo a crash course in how to make sure the seat and seatbelt loads would be handled safely in an impact, hence the use of square steel spacer washer blocks. I may have some steel rails made up to replace them so the seat runners aren't bolted to the car through ~16cm squared of contact area - I'd be interested in anyone's experiences here please? 

The fiddly bit was extracting the temperature sensor from the OEM seat and positioning that in the new seat so the heated seats work using the OEM dash switch. In case anyone's wondering, it looks like Audi have used a 10K-at-20 degrees C negative-temperature coefficient thermistor for the sensor circuit.

I also made a plug-'n-pray airbag cancellor using the old airbag multiplug and a 4.7 ohm resistor. So far, no airbag warnings on the dash.

I've suspended putting the other seat in until tomorrow in case I have to go pull the other half's Micra out of the snow later... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

Got out in-between the snow flurries yesterday to finish fitting Shed's seats. Best bit right now is that the heated seats work, which is good since we hit -7C down in soft southern Hertfordshire 

Bit more chat about them here


----------



## rcarlile23

A friend had a go at polishing my car today. Quite happy with it tbh, bit of Ultimate Dubs prep.

20180303_190925 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr

20180303_190655 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr


----------



## infidel.uk

alexgreyhead said:


> Got out in-between the snow flurries yesterday to finish fitting Shed's seats. Best bit right now is that the heated seats work, which is good since we hit -7C down in soft southern Hertfordshire
> 
> Bit more chat about them here


Loving the seats, as much as mine, lol 

BUT you have to loose that climbing frame phone holder, looks quite an eyesore :?


----------



## Jam13

Today I picked my car up from Pristine machine in Port Glasgow, the car was treated to a full detail package including paint correction, hood re-proofed, interior and engine bay. 16k on the clock now and 14 years old and the car looks like it just came off the production line.

I can highly recommend Graham at Pristine Machine, very professional about his work.

Going to stick it away in the garage now until the beast passes


----------



## Tuscan12

Great looking car that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerontius

Put the Haldex to good use in the snow over the past few days.

It was better than I thought it would be with hard 18 inch sporty tyres. With a set of winter tyres, it'd be brilliant !


----------



## Jam13

Thanks Tuscan12, hopefully get some sunshine soon to get the roof down :lol:


----------



## gogs

She looks well Jam13, makes me think of my last missano V6 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13

Thanks gogs, the TT is brilliant red, my wife has a misano red a3 and side by side there's not much in it to be fair. sometimes you get a orange tinge in certain sun light from the misano where as the TT seems a bit more flat/solid red.

Cheers


----------



## Cee Apple

Candy The green TT had a big day, a few days ago she hit 125000!! today she went in to have some work done:
Rear Antiroll bars, bushs and clamps changed,
secondary air valve replaced
CV boot fitted
and the dreaded wheel speed sensors changes.
Now she has no lights on the dash which is great and I found out there was nothing wrong with the dash I didn't know you could change how bright it was with the knob next to the lights and my Dad turned it up because he couldn't see it very well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NtG

Today i... decided to fix the rattling rear shelf. Only to realise that the shelf wasn't rattling and what is rattling is the "base"..the plastic that is (not any more so) attached on the rear glass (both left and right side) (blue plastic inside the yellow drawing)
Any idea how can this be fixed? Glue or... ?
thanks


----------



## gogs

That section is clipped into place with metal clips that attach to the plastic surround and push into the metal tailgate, the clip has maybe come out of the plastic, the whole thing can be removed, just be careful not to break anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG

gogs said:


> That section is clipped into place with metal clips that attach to the plastic surround and push into the metal tailgate, the clip has maybe come out of the plastic, the whole thing can be removed, just be careful not to break anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you. not sure if any clip has come off or has broken down..since i own the car for about 5 months. But i will check.
i shouldn't try any glue if clip is broken, should i...?


----------



## gogs

The metal clips may be stuck in the boot metal and will need removed and reattached to the plastic trim then the whole thing pushed back into place, I doubt they would all be broken, have a look and see first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23

20180306_112739 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr

Got a bargain with this off eBay. £20 delivered. Need to stop going on it.


----------



## alexgreyhead

infidel.uk said:


> Loving the seats, as much as mine, lol
> 
> BUT you have to loose that climbing frame phone holder, looks quite an eyesore :?


Cheers bud. Agree about the phone holder but it's a life saver - I use the Waze app for sat nav (it's brilliant - has speed limits, speed cameras and often any police sightings/accidents too) so the phone has to be visible and in a holder that lets me jab the screen without it falling on the floor every two minutes like every other cocking phone holder I've ever had [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> Today I picked my car up from Pristine machine in Port Glasgow, the car was treated to a full detail package including paint correction, hood re-proofed, interior and engine bay. 16k on the clock now and 14 years old and the car looks like it just came off the production line.
> 
> I can highly recommend Graham at Pristine Machine, very professional about his work.
> 
> Going to stick it away in the garage now until the beast passes


That's come out really nicely - that looks at least as good as new, if not better  I'm not usually a rag-top fan, either, but that's nice.


----------



## Jam13

Some more pictures after the paint correction and detail process


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

I really hate potholes! Luckily the alloy was ok.

Still cost me £123 as I couldn't get the sodding wheel off due to the nuts being waaaay too tight, managed to mess my shoulder up in the process, had to very gingerly drive on the flat to the nearest tyre fitter that had the tyre I needed!


----------



## BrianB

Spent some time with some white spirit and removed the tar spots from the paintwork on the drivers side wheel arch, didn't think it was that bad for a 15 year old car, just got the other three wheel arches and all the wheel arch liners to do now :?


----------



## infidel.uk

Another years mot passed today with no advisories  600 miles driven in 12 months, lol


----------



## Jam13

Looks good Brian, I did this to my car when I got it and used Bilthamber dynax UC on the arches before I fitted the arch liners. It's a clear wax with the same properties as wax oil but less mess. Great product


----------



## gaz10

Jam13 said:


> Some more pictures after the paint correction and detail process
> 
> View attachment 2


Looks on point that mate. Gleaming 8)


----------



## Jam13

Thanks Gaz, the car has only done 16k so the paint was decent to start with. Graham @ pristine machine in Port Glasgow has a great reputation regarding his work and it shows.

Not cheap but well worth it I think


----------



## BrianB

Jam13 said:


> Looks good Brian, I did this to my car when I got it and used Bilthamber dynax UC on the arches before I fitted the arch liners. It's a clear wax with the same properties as wax oil but less mess. Great product
> 
> View attachment 1


Thanks Jam13, I picked up some of the Bilthamber dynax UC a couple of weeks ago and will use it once I've done all the arches and liners, for now I've just sprayed on some WD40 as a temporary protection.


----------



## DC240S

Fitted the latest New Old Stock part acquisition

DSC_0009 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
DSC_0003 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


----------



## peter-ss

napostolidis said:


> Today i... decided to fix the rattling rear shelf. Only to realise that the shelf wasn't rattling and what is rattling is the "base"..the plastic that is (not any more so) attached on the rear glass (both left and right side) (blue plastic inside the yellow drawing)
> Any idea how can this be fixed? Glue or... ?
> thanks


This brings back memories.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162983&hilit=+rattling+parcel+shelf


----------



## silkman

Today I replaced the passenger door lock on my TT. Now need to find an OEM lock for the drivers side.

Aftermarket locks are crap.


----------



## bathchoppers

Fitted my new steering wheel. Well a couple of weeks ago but just took the picture....


----------



## PlasticMac

A year into TT ownership, 6000 miles driven, and MoT passed, no advisories. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## St4n99

bathchoppers said:


> Fitted my new steering wheel. Well a couple of weeks ago but just took the picture....


I like that , is that the original wheel thats been modified ?


----------



## bathchoppers

St4n99 said:


> bathchoppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new steering wheel. Well a couple of weeks ago but just took the picture....
> 
> 
> 
> I like that , is that the original wheel thats been modified ?
Click to expand...

Yep. Bought a used original wheel off eBay and Royal Steering Wheels did the remodeling and retrim.

http://royalsteeringwheels.com/audi/


----------



## alexgreyhead

bathchoppers said:


> Royal Steering Wheels did the remodeling and retrim.
> 
> http://royalsteeringwheels.com/audi/


They also did Shed's alcantara/leather wheel with a flat bottom and posh stitching. Very pleased with it


----------



## QCOUPETT

Royal did mine as well for the coupe. Black leather with red stitching- really happy with it.


----------



## St4n99

Hey guys ,can they make them smaller or is it the same size but squared off at bottom ?
Thanks


----------



## alexgreyhead

QCOUPETT said:


> Royal did mine as well for the coupe. Black leather with red stitching- really happy with it.


I hate to break this to you, but you seem to have fitted your steering wheel on the wrong side of the car... :mrgreen:


----------



## alexgreyhead

St4n99 said:


> Hey guys ,can they make them smaller or is it the same size but squared off at bottom ?
> Thanks


Same size but with a squared-off bottom. I assume they just strip the old leather off and then bash it repeatedly with a hammer to flatten it... Looks good though :mrgreen:


----------



## St4n99

They look really Gd .great mod to keep it looking clean and fresh


----------



## gogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QCOUPETT

alexgreyhead said:


> QCOUPETT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Royal did mine as well for the coupe. Black leather with red stitching- really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but you seem to have fitted your steering wheel on the wrong side of the car... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I think all of you have posted your pictures backwards!


----------



## ZIPO

Those steering wheels look amazing! How did you decide what materials to use? Don't know how to chose when all the options seem great!
About how much does this cost?


----------



## alexgreyhead

ZIPO said:


> Those steering wheels look amazing! How did you decide what materials to use? Don't know how to chose when all the options seem great!
> About how much does this cost?


I chose Alcantara for the bits I'd be holding on to and leather for the top and bottom with red stitching to match the black leather interior and red lighting; mine cost me about £230 I think, including flattening the bottom of the wheel.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today I bought a double-DIN converter from DeutscheBay so I can install an Android/Apple Car Play headunit. New gadgets!


----------



## Essexblue

Got mine back today after new clutch, wheel bearing, cleaned and painted rusting power steering pipe at the front and finally a good old wash


----------



## ZIPO

alexgreyhead said:


> I chose Alcantara for the bits I'd be holding on to and leather for the top and bottom with red stitching to match the black leather interior and red lighting; mine cost me about £230 I think, including flattening the bottom of the wheel.


Nice choice. Looks so good. That's smooth leather? Now that it's in your hands do you think the lightly textured leather would be better/give more grip??
It's not a crazy price, but it's still more than I want to spend right now. But definitely on the wish list. I'd love to see some pictures when yours is mounted, seems like pictures with alcantra in a TT is hard to find.


----------



## alexgreyhead

ZIPO said:


> Nice choice. Looks so good. That's smooth leather? Now that it's in your hands do you think the lightly textured leather would be better/give more grip??


Cheers bud. I'm very happy - the smooth leather sections are absolutely fine for gripping, and the alcantara is much nicer on longer and hotter drives.

Couple of mounted pics below - the seats were trimmed to match the wheel


----------



## BrianB

Picked up some bits from TPS


----------



## St4n99

Plan today was to retro fit mud guards as ma new sills have already took a few nocks from stones that have been stuck in the tread of ma tyres but they looked terrible so have taken them off again lol .not genuine so proberly for the best . Next plan is to fit some clear paint protection film to the sills at splash guard . Did manage to polish headlights and front end


----------



## Delta4

St4n99 said:


> Plan today was to retro fit mud guards as ma new sills have already took a few nocks from stones that have been stuck in the tread of ma tyres but they looked terrible so have taken them off again lol .not genuine so proberly for the best . Next plan is to fit some clear paint protection film to the sills at splash guard . Did manage to polish headlights and front end


Like the colour, ABT conversion ?


----------



## black9146

Delta4 said:


> St4n99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plan today was to retro fit mud guards as ma new sills have already took a few nocks from stones that have been stuck in the tread of ma tyres but they looked terrible so have taken them off again lol .not genuine so proberly for the best . Next plan is to fit some clear paint protection film to the sills at splash guard . Did manage to polish headlights and front end
> 
> 
> 
> Like the colour, ABT conversion ?
Click to expand...

Java Green ?


----------



## Delta4

Like the colour, ABT conversion ?[/quote]
Java Green ?[/quote]

+1 regarding the colour, i think it's fair to demand more pics of said chariot :lol:


----------



## St4n99

VW Viper green guys .abt front splitter ,front grill ,rear splitter and rear backbox .Al tryn get a few more picks uploaded


----------



## St4n99

Here's a few pics . A try to keep the bodywork clean but it's not perfect. Usual spots like number plate light surround etc . Got sills done last year so should be good for a while fingers crossed .other than cosmetic changes the engine is standerd 225 .respray done 8 year ago and still looks good with a clean lol


----------



## LesRSV

Mmm, why did I buy a silver one ? :lol:


----------



## Delta4

St4n99 said:


> Here's a few pics . A try to keep the bodywork clean but it's not perfect. Usual spots like number plate light surround etc . Got sills done last year so should be good for a while fingers crossed .other than cosmetic changes the engine is standerd 225 .respray done 8 year ago and still looks good with a clean lol


 It does stand out, thanks for sharing


----------



## St4n99

Best part is ,I'm a rangers fan and can't drive near Ibrox lol


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my handbrake cover, been meaning to do it for a while but only picked up a new cover a few days ago


----------



## 777HAM

took the TT for MOT, passed all OK and no advisories.

Also, earlier in the week fitted the ABT rear boot spoiler.


----------



## St4n99

Loving the spoiler m8


----------



## 777HAM

St4n99 said:


> Loving the spoiler m8


Thank you!


----------



## Andyj1967

Thought MOT was coming up ........bloody hell ran out beginning January!! Rush job to book in .....Deep breath as she was taken of to the ramp of doom. [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...one number plate bulb later and she flew though..

Another year of worry free motoring.....yes I'm hugging a tree in hope on that one :lol:


----------



## sonchey

MOT Passed :lol:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

I had 4 wheel alignment done, all feels straight again.

Fully recommend ALine in Dudley if anyone in the area needs it doing - Hunter system and generally nice guys.


----------



## GarethY

After owning my TT since May last year and loving every moment (I paid £5500 for a really good one 8) ), I've had to seriously think about what I'm going to do with her when I move to Ireland, where road tax is €1800 per year 

So, today, after being told she was worth only £2000 as trade in...

I went to town detailing her one last time before the MOT on Monday [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gogs

Trade value is always very low, that colour combo is what I was after but couldn't find when I was hunting after getting shot of the mk3 TT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverArrow

W4Kbox with a twist. Finally!  Total drilled out area is about 1150mm2. That's quite less than the common box mod and even about 20% of the standard intake hole. Not a lot more air but I think it's going to provide some homogeneity of flow on the filter surface, judging by the dirt marks I just cleaned off of my K&N. Should also keep it somewhat protected from larger particles.

There's no point in drilling the center area as there's a plastic cable cover tunnel thingy directly beneath it.

https://app.box.com/s/ec4v3g7ody5wb7w9hxsgw12klgzhk0mb


----------



## alexgreyhead

Fitted a double-DIN headunit. Very happy with the quality of the fibreglass adaptor from Germany - very sturdy, no wobble or squeaks at all. A few more pics here.


----------



## Jam13

Today I received my membership to the ttoc, also got some ttoc plate surrounds and fitted my new pressed plates. At first I was on the fence about the pressed plates but now I think they look better than the standard printed plates


----------



## St4n99

They look brilliant,really lovely touch


----------



## Jam13

Thanks, I see your from Glasgow, not too far from me then, we should arrange a meet one day in the the summer maybe, I'm sure we could get a few local people interested


----------



## St4n99

Am up for that in the summer iv it ever arrives lol . A did notice a lot of the meets were down south when ye go to the section for meetups yer talkn proberly overnight drive for some of them , .not in the owners club so maybe there is more there for Scotland


----------



## StuartDB

yay to haldex filter and fluid change today - needed to make more alterations to the spanner it's so frustratingly tight, especially when the filter probably hadn't been changed for years.


----------



## sussexbythesea

777HAM said:


> took the TT for MOT, passed all OK and no advisories.
> 
> Also, earlier in the week fitted the ABT rear boot spoiler.





St4n99 said:


> Loving the spoiler m8


 8) 
and the Votex alloys too


----------



## LesRSV

Today I fitted my refurbished wheels back on complete with four new Goodyear eagle tyres and a set of chinese ? hub caps


----------



## Arpy

LesRSV said:


> Today I fitted my refurbished wheels back on complete with four new Goodyear eagle tyres and a set of chinese ? hub caps


Looking good LesRSV. 
Tricky little so and so's to fit those Chinese hub caps. I found that the retaining ring tension was too high, the retaining clip profile was too chunky and the retaining ring anti rotation lug was completely missing (probably ran out of patience with the skinny little spark erosion electrode when they were making the mould tool :-x ).


----------



## LesRSV

Hi arpy, its funny you should say that :lol: as after a little cursing I took the spring cip off and tried the ones from the old caps
but they still would not go on so took them off and they seem to be ok.
thanks for the comments,its not bad for a SILVER one !


----------



## Pukmeister

...spent the day using a d/a polisher for the first time ever. Paint is now looking a beautiful shiny blue pearl and deep key vandal scratches on panels are now near-invisible. I'm a detailing convert ! 

Bought chinese hubcaps for my 9 spokes, wheel refurb next on the long list of jobs.


----------



## bathchoppers

Today I cleaned in behind the wheel arch trims. Well overdue by the looks of them...


----------



## Arpy

...really regretted something I did yesterday! I decided to fit my tonneau cover for the first time, after all it will soon be summer, won't it?
It was a real struggle but eventually I succeeded. The fit of the cover was so tight that when I tried to raise the wind deflector it ground to a halt after a few inches after making some very strange loud "clicking" noises. I removed the tonneau cover and the deflector went back down. No worries, won't be fitting that again I decided.
This afternoon I dropped the roof and tried to raise the deflector, more loud clicking noises. I turned round to find the passenger side had not kept up with driver's side and the deflector is now stuck solid at an angle!! 
I did a search of the forum and found a few people who'd had the same problem but no definitive course of action. I took the panel out behind the deflector and the lead screw nut on the N/S is much lower than the O/S. The toothed drive belt driving the slave lead screw is very taut at the front and slack at the back! I couldn't see which side the motor with the driven lead screw is, I'm assuming it's on the O/S. So either teeth have stripped on the belt or the carrier has jammed somehow? The motor is probably Ok because the glass kicks slightly when powered up
*Opinions needed please*: - As I see it the only way out is to drill out the 4 pop rivets, remove the support bar, remove the belt and power the driven lead screw to the same position as the slave. The belt will probably need to be replaced but I saw a recommendation in one of the posts I researched.


----------



## Jam13

bathchoppers said:


> Today I cleaned in behind the wheel arch trims. Well overdue by the looks of them...


thats some build up of crud!!! was there any wild life living in there?


----------



## bathchoppers

Jam13 said:


> bathchoppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cleaned in behind the wheel arch trims. Well overdue by the looks of them...
> 
> 
> 
> thats some build up of crud!!! was there any wild life living in there?
Click to expand...

Just a couple of Razer clams!


----------



## St4n99

Arpy said:


> ...really regretted something I did yesterday! I decided to fit my tonneau cover for the first time, after all it will soon be summer, won't it?
> It was a real struggle but eventually I succeeded. The fit of the cover was so tight that when I tried to raise the wind deflector it ground to a halt after a few inches after making some very strange loud "clicking" noises. I removed the tonneau cover and the deflector went back down. No worries, won't be fitting that again I decided.
> This afternoon I dropped the roof and tried to raise the deflector, more loud clicking noises. I turned round to find the passenger side had not kept up with driver's side and the deflector is now stuck solid at an angle!!
> I did a search of the forum and found a few people who'd had the same problem but no definitive course of action. I took the panel out behind the deflector and the lead screw nut on the N/S is much lower than the O/S. The toothed drive belt driving the slave lead screw is very taut at the front and slack at the back! I couldn't see which side the motor with the driven lead screw is, I'm assuming it's on the O/S. So either teeth have stripped on the belt or the carrier has jammed somehow? The motor is probably Ok because the glass kicks slightly when powered up
> *Opinions needed please*: - As I see it the only way out is to drill out the 4 pop rivets, remove the support bar, remove the belt and power the driven lead screw to the same position as the slave. The belt will probably need to be replaced but I saw a recommendation in one of the posts I researched.


ARPY . your better making a new post on main mk1 8n section so more people see it ,don't have a soft top myself but am sure someone can help I've ye post it in main section buddy


----------



## Arpy

St4n99 said:


> Arpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...really regretted something I did yesterday! I decided to fit my tonneau cover for the first time, after all it will soon be summer, won't it?
> It was a real struggle but eventually I succeeded. The fit of the cover was so tight that when I tried to raise the wind deflector it ground to a halt after a few inches after making some very strange loud "clicking" noises. I removed the tonneau cover and the deflector went back down. No worries, won't be fitting that again I decided.
> This afternoon I dropped the roof and tried to raise the deflector, more loud clicking noises. I turned round to find the passenger side had not kept up with driver's side and the deflector is now stuck solid at an angle!!
> I did a search of the forum and found a few people who'd had the same problem but no definitive course of action. I took the panel out behind the deflector and the lead screw nut on the N/S is much lower than the O/S. The toothed drive belt driving the slave lead screw is very taut at the front and slack at the back! I couldn't see which side the motor with the driven lead screw is, I'm assuming it's on the O/S. So either teeth have stripped on the belt or the carrier has jammed somehow? The motor is probably Ok because the glass kicks slightly when powered up
> *Opinions needed please*: - As I see it the only way out is to drill out the 4 pop rivets, remove the support bar, remove the belt and power the driven lead screw to the same position as the slave. The belt will probably need to be replaced but I saw a recommendation in one of the posts I researched.
> 
> 
> 
> ARPY . your better making a new post on main mk1 8n section so more people see it ,don't have a soft top myself but am sure someone can help I've ye post it in main section buddy
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've reposted it. I was a bit "excited" at the time and didn't think it through :-x [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bigboymod

Spent a few pleasant hours replacing the near side front wheel abs sensor. In the drizzling rain. Was hoping the old one was going to come out easily but it didn't....what a surprise!
Once fitted though, I very successfully reset the error code on VCDS which, given my ineptitude with computers, was a result  

Now...what else can I do to my car with this computer?! Ha!


----------



## SilverArrow

bathchoppers said:


> Today I cleaned in behind the wheel arch trims. Well overdue by the looks of them...


I recommend spraying something like these( https://www.motip.com/products/motip/au ... -coatings/ ) for rust protection there. Mine seems to be steel.

That area could use an extra plastic panel to prevent all that huh.

Also, Today I... 
began on what seemed like a quick job but turned out to be a waiting/patience game to do properly.

Some dent fix w/hammer and putty, respray and rust prevention on side sills, inside and out. Sanded some tiny surface rust spots inside and front edge and applied several coats of stonechip spray. Lots of play with putty and sanding paper, then primer, base coat and first 2 layers of varnish. Left to dry overnight, tomorrow, will do the final varnish coat finally. Then I'll have to wait a few weeks for 1500-2000 grade sanding before buffing.

The waiting part is so boring!


----------



## macadamy

Haldex oil and filter 

I now know i need a new earth strap :x


----------



## Cee Apple

Washed, Polished and waxed her today! feels good!


----------



## 777HAM

finished a complete front/rear disc and pad change that i've worked on during my spare time this week. Also got carried away with a tin of Hammerite and painted the suspension at the same time!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today I got sworn at by a tosser in a Merc who decided not to use his right-turn indicator at the mini roundabout until he was on it and I was over the give-way line in front of him.

That's about as much excitement as I can take in one day... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

alexgreyhead said:


> Today I got sworn at by a tosser in a Merc who decided not to use his right-turn indicator at the mini roundabout until he was on it and I was over the give-way line in front of him.
> 
> That's about as much excitement as I can take in one day... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


I feel for you, the last month I've had other "drivers" not being able to see me then trying to move into the same space as my TT, the reaction to my beeping the horn is the usual gesturing of it's *my* fault for being in the very space where they want to be!

:x

Keith.


----------



## alexgreyhead

SpaceHippy1975 said:


> I feel for you, the last month I've had other "drivers" not being able to see me then trying to move into the same space as my TT, the reaction to my beeping the horn is the usual gesturing of it's *my* fault for being in the very space where they want to be!
> 
> :x
> 
> Keith.


That seems to happen to me with White Van Men joining the motorway and deciding they want to go straight into the outside lane via my car without looking in their mirrors... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HOGG

Went and picked up a rather large suitcase only to find it didn't fit in the boot lmao


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Went and picked up a rather large suitcase only to find it didn't fit in the boot lmao


That's annoying [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HOGG

The suitcase had wheels.....


----------



## Pukmeister

macadamy said:


> Haldex oil and filter
> 
> I now know i need a new earth strap :x


Today I replaced my earth strap. Also changed plugs, cleaned throttle body and did brake light mod.

Haldex oil and filter tomorrow if weather holds.


----------



## macadamy

Pukmeister said:


> macadamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haldex oil and filter
> 
> I now know i need a new earth strap :x
> 
> 
> 
> Today I replaced my earth strap. Also changed plugs, cleaned throttle body and did brake light mod.
> 
> Haldex oil and filter tomorrow if weather holds.
Click to expand...

Good luck. Pretty easy job, but mine had been cross threaded,so I had to undo it the whole way with that poxy spanner. Nice and easy to put back though.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Today I replaced my earth strap.


What earth strap should I grab to do this? Is there one on Halfraud's shelves I can get to do this? Thanks  /Al


----------



## Pukmeister

alexgreyhead said:


> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I replaced my earth strap.
> 
> 
> 
> What earth strap should I grab to do this? Is there one on Halfraud's shelves I can get to do this? Thanks  /Al
Click to expand...

I ordered one from an ebay seller that makes to order, based on a recent topic on here. Cost £4.99 delivered.

I ordered one 8" long with 6mm crimped eyes, trouble is I actually needed 8mm eyes so had to drill oversize with a battery drill. Do yourself a favour and get 8mm eyes at both ends. The diff bolt is a 13mm head and the body bolt is a 14mm head, you'll need a socket and extension to undo, not much room to get a spanner in.

The old strap is flat braided copper rope with crimped alloy eyes and had rotted away at the differential end, the body end was still attached but also quite rotten. A quick test drive after replacing and the car seemed to have a better feel to it.I also had a recent odd haldex comms message on VCDS, will rescan it tomorrow, I hope replacing the earth strap has resolved it.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> 8" long ... 8mm eyes


That's all the information I need to know - thanks Pukmeister  I can DIY something to that spec even with my cack-handed skills [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HOGG

What earth strap would we be talking about?


----------



## Pukmeister

HOGG said:


> What earth strap would we be talking about?


On quattro models, the rear differential casing is earthed to the body shell at the rear passenger side. There is a stud in the boot floorpan with a flat metal strap that goes over the inboard cv boot and down onto the diff output flange casing.

This flat earth strap can corrode/fracture and cause issues with the haldex clutch unit.


----------



## HOGG

One more thing to check


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

On Friday, had Revo stage 1 engine & stage 2 DSG software applied to our V6 on a rolling road :mrgreen:


----------



## gogs

Squadrone Rosso said:


> On Friday, had Revo stage 1 engine & stage 2 DSG software applied to our V6 on a rolling road :mrgreen:


How do you find this map?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

gogs said:


> Squadrone Rosso said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday, had Revo stage 1 engine & stage 2 DSG software applied to our V6 on a rolling road :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find this map?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The engine is certainly move lively. Very eager to rev & seems to get going from lower down too.

The DSG software is excellent. Much sharper & more responsive.

Our car is a 54 plate & hasn't really been drive hard (27k miles in 14 years, mostly local journals). It was down on power (226).

It had a few hard runs with decent fuel & cleaner & it crept up a little. With Revo, 247.

Chap said it will keep getting better with use. We'll be doing c2000 miles in it over the next 2 weeks.

From South Wales to Scotland, the North Coast 500, then back.

That should give it a good clean out 

£770 for the map & rolling road runs so not cheap. Then again, neither was the car!


----------



## Pukmeister

What 'Chap' was this ??


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Pukmeister said:


> What 'Chap' was this ??


Indigo GT in Ystrad Munych.

A well respected tuner in these parts with intimate knowledge of the 3.2 lump.


----------



## MCIP

got the polish out..


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my front brake pads after the warning light lit on Saturday afternoon. It'll probably need discs too, had a look on ECP to find it lists two different sizes for my registration. Even though I knew this, I forgot to measure them while the wheels were off. Now I have a very "hot" smell on the nearside when I got home, which I'm hoping will go away as they bed in.


----------



## HOGG

What's the reg? I'll tell you the size


----------



## David C

droopsnoot said:


> Swapped my front brake pads after the warning light lit on Saturday afternoon. It'll probably need discs too, had a look on ECP to find it lists two different sizes for my registration. Even though I knew this, I forgot to measure them while the wheels were off. Now I have a very "hot" smell on the nearside when I got home, which I'm hoping will go away as they bed in.


There is only one size of front discs for all 1.8T TT.
312mm x 25mm
They are all the same from 150-240hp

Only the rears are different with the 150 & 180 having solid rear discs
239mm x 9mm
and the 225 & 240 having vented rear discs.
256mm x 22mm

ECP often lists completely wrong bits, so you need to know exactly what you want and never rely on their website to know... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## droopsnoot

Cheers for that, both of you. I must say I was surprised - when I was looking for something else (CV Boot perhaps) it listed different options, but when I put the registration in, it narrowed it down to a single one. For some reason though - call me paranoid - I never like putting my reg in these sites, I'd rather just put model and year. I didn't do that this time, though, and with the reg it gives me an option of 312mm discs, or 236mm discs.

I messed around with some g-cramps and three strips of aluminium today, poking them through the front wheels in an approximation of a large set of calipers, to get a rough idea of the diameter, which I'd noted as around 310mm, hoping that the choice wouldn't be 308 or 312mm.

Looked up the history last night - last change of front pads and discs was in 2009, at around 109k, so 9 years and 56k miles probably isn't bad.


----------



## Baalthazaar

After some tlc in the engine room decided to treat her to a coat of Black Widow


----------



## Baalthazaar

Oops hanging by a spider thread


----------



## alexgreyhead

Put down a deposit on a brace of Wavetrac diffs - front and rear - for Shed so I can put as much power down as possible no matter the ground conditions, without the "help" of the ESP system using the brakes to restore traction.

I also spoke to Darryl at HPA - ordered their Touch Motion Haldex controller two weeks ago and hadn't heard anything since. He says they're having some technical issues with a new wifi chip they've tried to switch to after the old one became unavailable and there are some reliability problems; reading between the lines, it'll probably be at least another month before I receive the controller to have a play with in Shed 

/Al


----------



## macadamy

Fitted new haldex earth strap


----------



## Spliffy

After spending several hours yesterday on giving the bodywork a good clean, wash, clay, polish and wax, I finally got round to fitting the new 'rings' badge on the back of Oakley which has been missing since the repaint last year ! no TT or quarto badges though

Nick


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gave Shed a quick hoover and wash...



















Also spotted that the rear calipers on both sides might be binding - both disks look blue and the metal shim on one side seems to be un-gluing itself. Need to see if the handbrake's too tight I guess?


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my front brake discs today, having done the pads last week and noted that the old ones had quite a lip. It hasn't taken long for the new pads to wear to the shape of the lip, so I'm hoping it won't take long for them to even out again.

While in the air, I noticed the outer clip on my CV boot was leaking a little grease, so I tweaked it up. That didn't seem to make any difference, so I figured "while it's in the air, get rid of that clip and put a jubilee clip on it", so I did. Then I discovered there isn't enough clearance on the outer end to do that, so spent ages trying to get the original clip back on. That wouldn't go, so I had a try with some stainless steel wire to hold it "for now", and that didn't work so the next attempt was a couple of tie wraps just to get me home and back to try again. Not sure whether they've lasted for the trip home, but I'll try again on Wednesday.


----------



## Jam13

Got the roadster out for a good blast


----------



## Hoggy

Jam13 said:


> Got the roadster out for a good blast


Hi,* Nice* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Cleaned and waxed my Oz Ultraleggera wheels ready to go on tomorrow and received the Cookbots I ordered for the front control arms, so with the Badger 5 TIP that arrived yesterday the jobs are stacking up for the spring/summer!!


----------



## St4n99

Gave the car a wash then finally fitted phone holder. Can't take photo of phone on holder so rear can view will have to do .Looks pretty solid and stable . Hopefully it stays stable on a bumpy B road


----------



## infidel.uk

replaced my old worn rubber backing on the pedals for new, and also new chrome pedals, and booked up another visit to PS SOUND to get my audio install worked on even more 

Pics coming in a few weeks of kick builds, doors are going back to stock with chrome handles and fixtures.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

We completed a week long 1807 mile road trip on the NC500. It passed 30k in doing so. So leggy for a 14 year old Car...lol

Aside from car park a door ding on the rear arch, rubbish radio reception & intermittent DSG paddle operation (again), the car was fantastic despite some seriously poor road surfaces.

So, called in to our local Audi dealership to get a quote for a full major service, inc Haldex & DSG oil. They were really nice & fair in relation to checking the previous work done before booking.

Also ordered a genuine cup holder!

Really pleased we bought this car, despite the £10k purchase price


----------



## SC0TTRS

New Injector seals fitted:



Fuel Filter 'finally' changed!



Twin brake light (WAK) mod - done.

Boot lining trim re-fitted - done

Good start to the year


----------



## newrayTT

How big a job are the injector seals as mine need doing.
Thanks


----------



## droopsnoot

Fingers crossed seem to have sorted the CV boot clip issue. The zip clips I put on temporarily seemed to last for the short journey home and back, as I drove quite carefully and slowly. And as I thought might be the case, despite faffing around for ages trying to re-fit the proper clip on Monday without any success, when I went back to it, it popped on almost straight away. Compressing the loop was a bit more tricky, tried some pincers without noticeable success. Then I wedged a long cold chisel under one side against the floor, and tapped the other side with another blunt chisel, and that seems to have tightened things up quite nicely. I'll check for grease-tightness in a few days.


----------



## SC0TTRS

newrayTT said:


> How big a job are the injector seals as mine need doing.
> Thanks


I found it pretty straight forward and didn't take that long.

Here a guide (images are knackered) which should help.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169605&hilit=Leaking+injectors


----------



## Pukmeister

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Also ordered a genuine cup holder!


May I enquire as to the price of a cup holder from Audi ??


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Pukmeister said:


> Squadrone Rosso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a genuine cup holder!
> 
> 
> 
> May I enquire as to the price of a cup holder from Audi ??
Click to expand...

£161.84 inc vat. It's on a black base though so need to swap in on to our grey base which requires a hole drilled.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Got rid of 1807 miles / 7 days worth of post NC500 grime.

Discovered is corking stone chip on the front near side arch, peeling paint on the alloy & got a closer look at the door ding on the drivers side rear arch.

Chipex, dent man & wheel refurb needed.

Also turned the Car white in the process


----------



## Pukmeister

Snow was last month. 

Thats a lot of money for a mere cupholder, I think I will pass on one for now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Today I removed the front offside driveshaft and replaced a damaged outer driveshaft gaiter. MOT failure issue (due test in early July.) A quick hours work and £17 well spent.


----------



## Damob9k

Bought a Dremel ...

Started to make my custom air filter heat shield ...

Should of bought a spare battery :roll:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Today I fitted the aforementioned twin cup holder.

Pretty straightforward. Had to disassemble it to swap the black base for my grey one.

This involved careful measurement & even more careful drilling!

Once clipped into place, two more holes had to be drilled in the centre console for a belt & braces fit.

Pleased with the result. Yes it's expensive but the 1807 mile road trip highlighted the complete lack of drink storage so money well spent IMO.

This car has really grown on us both. As an Italian Car fan surrounded by blinkered people who pour scorn on German cars, we're both surprised how well we've bonded by it.

Project concours continues


----------



## olivarrr

Got my wheels back from the refurbers and gave Terry a good clean and polish  4 new wheel centres to finish it all off.


----------



## gogs

olivarrr said:


> Got my wheels back from the refurbers and gave Terry a good clean and polish  4 new wheel centres to finish it all off.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Terry looks very well Olivarrr 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

Removed the poorly fitting rear bumper, fixed the clips where it meets the wheel arch, added two missing bolts, remounted bumper flush with rear arches.

Plugged a nail in rear tyre,

Removed rear seat base and fixed rear seatbelt trim.

Shes coming along bit by bit.....

Plans next are camchain replacement, dsg oil change and wheel refurb.


----------



## macadamy

Drivers door micro switch.
Works perfect now


----------



## SC0TTRS

omg! how disgusting are my front wheel arches! :lol:


----------



## David C

SC0TTRS said:


> omg! how disgusting are my front wheel arches! :lol:


They do get rammed full.... think mine was up to that ledge above, so yours wasn't that bad!!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

David C said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg! how disgusting are my front wheel arches! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do get rammed full.... think mine was up to that ledge above, so yours wasn't that bad!!
Click to expand...

Hi David. How easy (or difficult) is it to remove the liners to check? Any special fixings?

Ta,

Simon


----------



## David C

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Hi David. How easy (or difficult) is it to remove the liners to check? Any special fixings?
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Simon


Just a lot of screws!
As arch liners go they are not bad to get back in either.


----------



## Pukmeister

SC0TTRS said:


> omg! how disgusting are my front wheel arches! :lol:


Looks like you have a couple of light rust blisters that need treating there too. A rub down, rust killer, prime and retouch needed to keep the devil at bay.

Just touched up the paint behind my n/s rear arch liner this weekend whilst I had the liner out to remove the rear bumper, a few spot weld heads were just starting to blister from thin paint.


----------



## droopsnoot

David C said:


> Squadrone Rosso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David. How easy (or difficult) is it to remove the liners to check? Any special fixings?
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> Just a lot of screws!
> As arch liners go they are not bad to get back in either.
Click to expand...

With Torx heads, not sure if that still counts as a special fixing any more.


----------



## andy_k

Finished rebuilding the Breather hose assembly with all new parts.

Finally a stable Idle again! - Next its the MOT and I can stop using a bloody transit van to go to work every day!


----------



## SC0TTRS

Pukmeister said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg! how disgusting are my front wheel arches! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a couple of light rust blisters that need treating there too. A rub down, rust killer, prime and retouch needed to keep the devil at bay.
> 
> Just touched up the paint behind my n/s rear arch liner this weekend whilst I had the liner out to remove the rear bumper, a few spot weld heads were just starting to blister from thin paint.
Click to expand...

Yea, surprisingly it's only surface and it's only in this location. NS and both rear are fine.

After digging out all the crap it's very clean behind with no signs of rot at all considering how much shit over the years gets behind there, I expected it to be a lot worse.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Shed's new wheels have arrived. Will be fitted with 245/35 Eagle F1 rubber and a tyre pressure monitoring gadget 8)



/Al


----------



## Pukmeister

alexgreyhead said:


> Shed's new wheels have arrived. Will be fitted with 245/35 Eagle F1 rubber and a tyre pressure monitoring gadget 8)
> 
> /Al


Nice looking rims. Are tyre pressure sensors part of the MOT now ??


----------



## Spliffy

Had the new adjustable tie bars and new bilstein rear shocks fitted,(had been going to do them myself but just couldn't get the bottom shock bolt to shift!) Car feels much better at the rear now and the camber is better, and that's on standard 'facelift' springs. so all good  also found out that clutch slave is leaking a bit .... POOP

Nick


----------



## Delta4

alexgreyhead said:


> Shed's new wheels have arrived. Will be fitted with 245/35 Eagle F1 rubber and a tyre pressure monitoring gadget 8)
> 
> 
> 
> /Al


Nice


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Nice looking rims.





Delta4 said:


> Nice


Thanks both! 



Pukmeister said:


> Are tyre pressure sensors part of the MOT now ??


TPMS isn't a requirement on cars when it wasn't OEM but I like gadgets and I often worry I've picked up a puncture when it turns out I'm just on a rutted road, or the road surface is particularly noisy.

The TPMS I'm fitting is an eBay special with the sensors in the base of the tyre valves for about £37 - there's a UK website selling what looks like the exact same system for £150, so they can't be entirely crap [smiley=bigcry.gif]

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TPMS-Tyre-Pr ... 3518306087


----------



## droopsnoot

alexgreyhead said:


> I often worry I've picked up a puncture when it turns out I'm just on a rutted road, or the road surface is particularly noisy.


I'm forever having the same worry, even worse in the cold weather presumably due to the sidewalls being harder than normal. Oh, and I once got halfway along the A500 at about 70mph before I realised it felt "a bit weird", and was annoyed that rendered the tyre unusable. Thanks for the link, will be interested to hear how well they work when you fit them.


----------



## alexgreyhead

droopsnoot said:


> I'm forever having the same worry, even worse in the cold weather presumably due to the sidewalls being harder than normal. Oh, and I once got halfway along the A500 at about 70mph before I realised it felt "a bit weird", and was annoyed that rendered the tyre unusable. Thanks for the link, will be interested to hear how well they work when you fit them.


I'll definitely post up how they work out. Mrs Greyhead's just bagged a promotion that involves driving all over the country so she's asked for her car to have the same kit fitted, too.

If the A500 is the road near Hanley/Stoke then I remember it well. Bit bumpy at times...


----------



## droopsnoot

It is indeed, also known as "The D Road", and that's another reason it's not always easy to detect whether it's a bad tyre. A road in Nantwich was re-surfaced last year and whatever I drive along it, it feels as if it's got a puncture.

That one is showing as out of stock, but I imagine there are other similar sellers. Will be interesting to see if the pressure alarm can cope with different front vs. rear pressures.


----------



## alexgreyhead

droopsnoot said:


> It is indeed, also known as "The D Road", and that's another reason it's not always easy to detect whether it's a bad tyre. A road in Nantwich was re-surfaced last year and whatever I drive along it, it feels as if it's got a puncture.
> 
> That one is showing as out of stock, but I imagine there are other similar sellers. Will be interesting to see if the pressure alarm can cope with different front vs. rear pressures.


I think there's a few sellers selling the same kit - ultimately it's a Chinesebay jobbie, sometimes re-branded but basically the same internals.

The destruction manual shows different front/rear pressures - it'd be silly if it couldn't handle differing front and rear pressures.

I'll post back on here once Mrs Greyhead's car has them fitted with how they behave 

/Al


----------



## alexgreyhead

Rubber and TPMS gadgets fitted to Shed's new spinny things...










Won't be fitting the wheels until the current rubber is down to 3mm (currently on 4mm) so maybe a month or two...

/Al


----------



## David C

droopsnoot said:


> It is indeed, also known as "The D Road", and that's another reason it's not always easy to detect whether it's a bad tyre. A road in Nantwich was re-surfaced last year and whatever I drive along it, it feels as if it's got a puncture.


Off-topic, but there is a section of the south-west anti-clockwise section of the M25 with strange diagonal hatching (think done for storm drainage) that makes every car unstable... honestly feels like the wheels are falling off...  not what you want to feel on a busy motorway...


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> Off-topic, but there is a section of the south-west anti-clockwise section of the M25 with strange diagonal hatching (think done for storm drainage) that makes every car unstable... honestly feels like the wheels are falling off...  not what you want to feel on a busy motorway...


Is that the concrete-topped section around junctions 9, 10, 11? Shed suffers a steering oscillation at 70-ish mph on that road so bad I can't drive at that speed for fear everything's going to shake loose.

Mrs Greyhead's Micra feels like a badly-loaded washing machine on spin cycle on the same stretch... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off-topic, but there is a section of the south-west anti-clockwise section of the M25 with strange diagonal hatching (think done for storm drainage) that makes every car unstable... honestly feels like the wheels are falling off...  not what you want to feel on a busy motorway...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the concrete-topped section around junctions 9, 10, 11? Shed suffers a steering oscillation at 70-ish mph on that road so bad I can't drive at that speed for fear everything's going to shake loose.
> 
> Mrs Greyhead's Micra feels like a badly-loaded washing machine on spin cycle on the same stretch... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Its that area yes, I'm hanging on too much to notice the junction numbers...


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> Its that area yes, I'm hanging on too much to notice the junction numbers...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## St4n99

Curbed ma near side front wheel the day . A stayed calm lol


----------



## j8keith

St4n99 said:


> Curbed ma near side front wheel the day . A stayed calm lol


Feel for you, it is a rather sick feeling when you hear that grinding sound.


----------



## droopsnoot

David C said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, also known as "The D Road", and that's another reason it's not always easy to detect whether it's a bad tyre. A road in Nantwich was re-surfaced last year and whatever I drive along it, it feels as if it's got a puncture.
> 
> 
> 
> Off-topic, but there is a section of the south-west anti-clockwise section of the M25 with strange diagonal hatching (think done for storm drainage) that makes every car unstable... honestly feels like the wheels are falling off...  not what you want to feel on a busy motorway...
Click to expand...

I mentioned the local road in an FB local area whingeing group, and someone posted that it's a special surface which will last longer. I suspect that's by making it so uncomfortable that most drivers take a different route just to avoid it.


----------



## BrianB

Opened the packages that arrived while I was away, blue DV extension hose from Badger 5 and some M7 bolts to use as guides when I drop the sump and a K418t from BBT


----------



## smit247

Fitted my new wheel from Royal Steering Wheels to the QS, looks and feels the business - highly recommended

Original QS wheel going into storage ... no idea why the preview is upside down, click on it and it'll show the right way up


----------



## alexgreyhead

smit247 said:


> Fitted my new wheel from Royal Steering Wheels to the QS, looks and feels the business - highly recommended


They really do a brilliant job, don't they? I'm really happy still with Shed's wheel they re-trimmed, too. :mrgreen:

I should probably get out more - I did some number crunching with Shed's petrol usage over the last year and worked out I'm getting 27mpg over 1935 litres of 95 RON and 11,300 miles driven. Better than a kick in the pants since the VR6 is such a fun engine, but that's still £2,200 petrol in the last year [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DC240S

smit247 said:


> Fitted my new wheel from Royal Steering Wheels to the QS, looks and feels the business - highly recommended
> 
> Original QS wheel going into storage ... no idea why the preview is upside down, click on it and it'll show the right way up


Interesting.

Any comparison images of the original v new alcantara ? I'm doing the same - have a spare wheel on standby but want a definite colour match to original


----------



## Pukmeister

Managed to fit the anycar bluetooth streaming/handsfree unit to the stock Audi head unit, and I am quite impressed with it. The sound quality is excellent and the handsfree, whilst not as crystal clear as the factory Audi phone unit, it more than good enough. I can switch between the concert single CD and the anycar CD changer emulator by multiple presses of the CD button. Nice to now be able to play my extensive music collection from my iPhone via bluetooth, a shame Audi didn't include A2DP as standard.

I had a bit of a drama getting the head unit out as the cables were too tight. I attempted to remove the ashtray, glovebox and lower drivers trim, then in a eureka moment I managed to just slip my hand behind the head unit and tease the cables out instead. Anycar unit was easy to install in the glovebox with just one hole drilled in the glovebox 'roof' (despite mediocre installation instructions provided).

Now somehow I can't find the original factory Audi handsfree via bluetooth anymore and the glovebox lamp wiring has no 12V on it, not sure if it worked previously.

Fitted my LED interior lamp kit, a nice cool blue glow now instead of the warmer filament lamps.

I need to resolve the glovebox lamp and Audi factory bluetooth wiring now, and fine a hidden home for the anycar microphone.....two steps forward, one step back.


----------



## miTTzee

Hideo - can't help with the bluetooth problem, but I am sure I read somewhere
on the forum that the lights had to be on for the glove box light to work.

Anyway someone will be along to give you the low down shortly.

Hope you get it fixed soon - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Pukmeister

Thanks miTTzee, I had tried with lights on but no joy. Checked fuses, fuse S3 was fine and interior lights work anyway. Pulled wires and checked for +12v on the grey feed wire to the glovebox switch and got nothing.

I'll check it again when I have more time and the weather improves, which will probably require the head unit and glove box to be removed again.


----------



## smit247

DC240S said:


> smit247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new wheel from Royal Steering Wheels to the QS, looks and feels the business - highly recommended
> 
> Original QS wheel going into storage ... no idea why the preview is upside down, click on it and it'll show the right way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Any comparison images of the original v new alcantara ? I'm doing the same - have a spare wheel on standby but want a definite colour match to original
Click to expand...

I'll try and get a side by side for you - it looks pretty close to me!


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Got my windows tinted and give her a wash with new shampoo it's called Blacklight great stuff !!


----------



## BrianB

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Got my windows tinted and give her a wash with new shampoo it's called Blacklight great stuff !!


Looking very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

BrianB said:


> Ozzytheblackcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my windows tinted and give her a wash with new shampoo it's called Blacklight great stuff !!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks first time it's been nice enough to wash and give it a bit of tlc tbh


----------



## black9146

Filled up the Roadster with Tesco Momentum after reading on here it would be beneficial. Have been using normal Unleaded but then again car is only a 150  Will see how it feels tomorrow on a run to the Lake District.


----------



## gogs

Fitted cruise control to the V6 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Went to Audi Teeside for a haldex service only to find out my n/s front spring was snapped (apex springs been on car since 2011)  oh joy ordered 4 new apex 40mm lowering springs from eurocarparts £108.00
Any one got a ballpark figure to fit by local garage not dealer's. Just approx will help cheers


----------



## droopsnoot

I've never done fronts, but the rears took me about an hour and a half to swap both, when I first did it. So I'd expect a maximum of a couple of hours labour for that, presuming everything (well, the one bolt one side, two on the other) comes undone nicely.


----------



## macadamy

Fitted new gasket between exhaust manifold and turbo.
Time will tell if it holds up.


----------



## SiW

Eventually got time to work on my TT to do list.

Parcel shelf mounting screws fixed and shelf refitted.

Replaced broken air vent.

Cup holder fitted (el cheapo eBay version)

Bluetooth stereo adaptor fitted!

Not bad for 1 day 

Simon


----------



## infidel.uk

Left the car at my audio installer friends for some more serious upgrades....



















when its done it will look 100% different and better, plus we are changing the roof to black, replacing old door cards with new black ones also. And flocking the pillar builds.


----------



## HOGG

Didn't drive the tt once.... was busy sunning myself at the caravan









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

Today well, it started off great out the door at 6 am to go and visit my favourite b roads so a fresh dollop of v power and off i go this road has the lot short and long straights off camber elevated benders you get the picture i was enjoying the empty roads barring the esp interfering yep i pushed the button and then the dash shows a red sign and starts bleeping so i hit the brakes thinking wtf a orange comes on and stays put, my smile has now gone, so pull over switch off reach for the code reader thats in the glove box to see whats what [smiley=book2.gif] possibly g202/g200 or abs ecu :x fast forward, i'm now home plug in the vcds to double check whilst i'm at it i code out the esp, clear the codea and go back out again, i get to the same mph and get the red warning again, now i'm not convinced by what vcds is telling me so i start looking for other possibles, i check the brake/clutch fluid level yep all good, clean the contacts for the level sensor ( switch cleaner ) and then i removed a one way check ( feeds the brake servo ) valve to find that i could blow air through the side that you should be able to, so changed that cleared codes and back out again ( many hours has passed ) testing  i had a play with a 135i and well i know the owner but he does'nt know that i have this car, he'll be getting some ribbing for a while :lol: anyway after that i calm down to take an easy back lane drive home, the abs issue is sorted so i'm happy BUT suddenly the engine dies  i'm confident that i know what's wrong, it's fuel related i'm hoping a phone call later and the mrs is on her way with a gallon (the needle had just got to the red zone) as she arrives a fella pulls up and offers to help and just by chance he breaks TT's, if you read this bud thanks for the offer i'll see you soon for a pump, so fuel in turn key and all is well, :lol: i've never run the tank that low before so was un aware, this may also help some one else with these crazy set of circumstances
Thanks for reading


----------



## Pukmeister

Today I attempted to airbrush out a deep key gouge in the passenger door skin. Results aren't the best as my airbrush was playing up so the clearcoat went on a bit heavy. I tried flatting and compounding it out but the fresh clear is way shinier than the old clear coat so the repair stands out. I will try flatting it again with P2500 when I get more time. At least it wont go rusty.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Fitted the Turbo Gauge over the weekend and I think it looks great! 8)


----------



## aphinch

SC0TTRS said:


> Fitted the Turbo Gauge over the weekend and I think it looks great! 8)


How hard was this to do SC0TTRS?


----------



## SC0TTRS

aphinch said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the Turbo Gauge over the weekend and I think it looks great! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> How hard was this to do SC0TTRS?
Click to expand...

One of the easier jobs to do on the TT and didn't run into any problems at all to be honest.

Vacuum pipe from the gauge runs behind the glove box (which had to be removed) and through a rubber grommet under the scuttle panel which you access behind the pollen filter and then on to the fuel pressure regulator (FPR).

Gauge was grounded behind the glove box and to eliminate it I tapped into the cigarette/ash tray light which comes on with the sidelights.


----------



## smallTTs

Replaced one CV boot and both rear control arm bushes.

Garage charged me £54 just to press in the 2 bushes... will take me a while to get over that one :x


----------



## philclemo

Changed the DSG fluid this evening as I had no record of it being done by The P.O.. must have been done though as it had the blue snorkel. The tricky part was getting the car off the ground and level. Filling from the sump is a bit of a thing to get used to. Glad it's done now.

Still need to get to the bottom of my bank 2 sensor 2 recurring fault - doing my head in!


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

Gave the TT a good wash n polish, then finally gave her a coat of Blacklight Glaze.

Thought it came up a treat myself! 

Keith.


----------



## DavyMc89

Looks like a well done job Keith. Lovely car!

Davy


----------



## Spliffy

Collected Oakley after having a new clutch, DMF etc fitted. Old slave had started to leak , though not sure how long ago , so got them to replace the lot while they were in there. Turned in to a 2 day marathon , as they had just put everything back together yesterday and were doing final checks when the brand new OEM slave failed and dumped fluid everywhere ! Obviously the warranty on the part covered that , but it did mean they had to take the box out twice ! Can't believe how light the clutch is now and I never thought it was heavy to start with.

Nick


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

DavyMc89 said:


> Looks like a well done job Keith. Lovely car!
> 
> Davy


Thank you Davy!

Now to do the inside! :?

Must admit, although I hate doing the clean, it is satisfying to see the end results!


----------



## Pukmeister

I spent the morning with ultra fine grades of wet and dry wrapped around a school eraser, slowly flatting down the carbuncle of a clearcoat patch on my passenger door scratch repair before compounding and polishing.

It is about as good as I can get it without a full panel respray so I'm happy with it, you need to look for it to see it unless you catch the panel at the right angle in the light.

Typically, as soon as the car was polished, it started to rain.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

I took the time to detail my engine bay as it was minging from years of neglect. 
The crap along the sides and under the bonnet was nasty. 
Think it looks better now lol.
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

WaynoTTV6 said:


> I took the time to detail my engine bay as it was minging from years of neglect.
> The crap along the sides and under the bonnet was nasty.
> Think it looks better now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That looks better, the front wheel arch liners will most probably have a build up of silt behind them by the sills it's worth a look at least.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Delta4 said:


> WaynoTTV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the time to detail my engine bay as it was minging from years of neglect.
> The crap along the sides and under the bonnet was nasty.
> Think it looks better now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That looks better, the front wheel arch liners will most probably have a build up of silt behind them by the sills it's worth a look at least.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I'll get to the underside in time. The engine bay was a primary thing. In a week or so when the weather actually wants to act normal, I'll tackle the underside.


----------



## Pukmeister

Delta4 said:


> That looks better, the front wheel arch liners will most probably have a build up of silt behind them by the sills it's worth a look at least.


Agreed, mine were full of silt, decaying leaf matter and even a small fresh green shoot sprouting behind the drivers side front sill. Some spot weld heads were just starting to lightly rust behind rear arch liners. All easily sorted.

Wayne, thats 100% better mate, looking good now. Always nice to see some TLC after neglect.

Sadly if its anything like mine, the underside suspension parts probably look more like the hull of the SS Titanic.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Oil + Filter change today.

Dropped the sump and renewed Oil pickup pipe also, glad I did, it was full of crud!.

Took me hours to clean the pan! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

After giving my TT a good wash n polish yesterday, the next job was to give her a hoover out.

That's where my problems started, got nearly half way through the job when it started to rain, was only a few spots so I thought I'd carry on with the job.

The next thing I know its started getting heavier, I then remembered I had a load of my stuff out on the drive that I didn't really want to get sopping wet, this included all the floor mats.

At that point I tried to extract myself out of the rear of the TT as gracefully as I could without embarrassing myself (on the off chance that any of my neighbours happened to be looking out of their window)

After successfully extracting myself (using my ninja-like-_*ish*_ skills!) I then proceeded to do a quick 180 & head towards the rear of the TT to rescue my stuff.

This is where I forgot that I had dumped the hose for the hoover on the driveway, I then stood on this hose, my ankle decided that it wasn't very impressed by this "Tinkerbell" move & thought it would give way. :?

After it gave way, I fell like a rotten tree, knutted my neighbours car, smacked my knee & aggravated my already bad shoulder by landing on that! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I may stay in bed tomorrow.


----------



## philclemo

Pukmeister said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks better, the front wheel arch liners will most probably have a build up of silt behind them by the sills it's worth a look at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, mine were full of silt, decaying leaf matter and even a small fresh green shoot sprouting behind the drivers side front sill. Some spot weld heads were just starting to lightly rust behind rear arch liners. All easily sorted.
> 
> Wayne, thats 100% better mate, looking good now. Always nice to see some TLC after neglect.
> 
> Sadly if its anything like mine, the underside suspension parts probably look more like the hull of the SS Titanic.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's amazing how 'orange' it is on those suspension parts. I'm planning to Waxoyl mine this summer


----------



## DavyMc89

SC0TTRS said:


> Oil + Filter change today.
> 
> Dropped the sump and renewed Oil pickup pipe also, glad I did, it was full of crud!.
> 
> Took me hours to clean the pan! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


How much was the pipe mate? 
Davy


----------



## SC0TTRS

DavyMc89 said:


> How much was the pipe mate?
> Davy


Stealers
Pipe, £15.00 (06A115251)
Rubber O Ring, £6.00 (N 0282222)


----------



## DavyMc89

Great! I'll get on it for my next change within the next few weeks. Cheers

Davy


----------



## aphinch

£412 for

oil & filter
air filter
fuel filter
pollen filter
new sparks
new NSR caliper
brakes bled and cleaned

£70 for the oem cupholder

£15 for pressed plates

all in all, i'm glad i've had two months off booze.....just blew my drinks money on that f*cker!


----------



## Pukmeister

Can I ask where you got the cupholder from ?


----------



## aphinch

Pukmeister said:


> Can I ask where you got the cupholder from ?


eBay  it was only a couple of miles away from me so I picked it up the same day


----------



## droopsnoot

SC0TTRS said:


> Stealers
> Pipe, £15.00 (06A115251)
> Rubber O Ring, £6.00 (N 0282222)


Amazing that the pipe, multiple metal components pressed into shape and assembled into one is only a (relatively) small amount more than the rubber O-ring, Or that anyone has the gall to charge £6 for a rubber O-ring in the first place. I guess that'll be a weird size that no-one else can supply, or given where it sits (in terms of importance, and time to get to it), no-one dares to use anything other than the OEM part.


----------



## aphinch

Bought a V6 honeycomb valance and arranged rear tints


----------



## HOGG

Logged in at work lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeAshford

Bought another tt


----------



## Hoggy

MikeAshford said:


> Bought another tt


Hi, Glutton for punishment. :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## MikeAshford

Hoggy said:


> MikeAshford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another tt
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Glutton for punishment. :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Lol need a 225 a 3.2 but no roadster


----------



## black9146

Fitted Porsche oil and coolant caps.


----------



## aphinch

Debadged

V6 Valance arrived this morning (fitting tonight)

Pressed plates *should* arrive today too


----------



## SC0TTRS

aphinch said:


> Debadged
> 
> V6 Valance arrived this morning (fitting tonight)
> 
> Pressed plates *should* arrive today too


Super clean dude!

Loved and hated my black cars cos they were always a bitch to keep clean, but looked awesome when they were! 8)


----------



## aphinch

SC0TTRS said:


> Super clean dude!
> 
> Loved and hated my black cars cos they were always a bitch to keep clean, but looked awesome when they were! 8)


Cheers dude, she looks to have had an easy life, having said that, I frequently keep on top of the cleaning duties 

Booked in in a weeks' time for a 6/7 hour stage 1 compound polish and ceramic coating, will post pictures once done but it should come out looking fantastic.


----------



## Hooligan

Fitted a cup holder of my own design as I now have a centre armrest so had to ditch the Audi cup holder :?


----------



## Jam13

Looks good, you could probably sell those


----------



## Hooligan

Jam13, thanks but can you guess what I made it from? It took a bit of DIY but had some fun making it.......selling my bespoke cup holder idea now that's a thought :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Gave the wheels a good clean


----------



## Jam13

Hooligan said:


> Fitted a cup holder of my own design as I now have a centre armrest so had to ditch the Audi cup holder :?


Looks like an air vent? Can fits perfect, what about bottles etc ?


----------



## infidel.uk

Went fully black by replacing door cards, now everything is black, instead of grey.

















8)


----------



## SiW

Hooligan said:


> Fitted a cup holder of my own design as I now have a centre armrest so had to ditch the Audi cup holder :?


How did you mount it to the brace?

Simon


----------



## Hooligan

SiW - probably easier to show you so will take some more pictures and post later 

But in the meantime, I canablised an old air vent and a piece of stainless steel exhaust pipe and a couple of adjustable bike mounts and hey presto !


----------



## aphinch

Fitted my V6 valance (credit to WAK, his guide made it a very simple swap)



Also bought this on eBay which should arrive later in the week



Ciao!


----------



## HOGG

Terrible for retaining heat


----------



## aphinch

What do you mean, overly bad thing?


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Hooligan said:


> Fitted a cup holder of my own design as I now have a centre armrest so had to ditch the Audi cup holder :?


Aww, I like that. So much easier to reach than breaking my arm to get my coffee flask every morning lol.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

....Fitted two brand new and crystal clear number plate down light fittings. Very good illumination of the plate and hopefully no more failing MOT on blown filaments with LED in there. £18 well spent for genuine VAG items.

(I put LED clusters in them last week and the plastic clips broke, plus they were very cloudy/dirty inside and the body sealing gaskets were old and crusty).


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gave Shed's Brembo's a re-paint with VHT gloss black as I'd chipped the first coat when clumsily throwing wheels onto the car a while back...




























Also, whipped the grilles off, sanded and plastic-primered them ready to finish in lacquered gloss black - it's only rattle cans, but if I have the patience to let the gloss black dry for a week before lacquering, I should get a good smooth finish that doesn't need too much wet sanding once lacquered. Here they are with plastic primer and a black guide coat for sanding:



















/Al


----------



## St4n99

Got car back from garage today ,year service and some goodridge lines fitted . Need to get some more stone gaurd under the arches as a hink they had to take some off to sort the bracket out for lines . Hate looking under car as it never looks gd lol. Aslo gave a wee wash


----------



## Hooligan

Mot'd the Hooligan today and passed with flying colours and no advisories...not bad for a 14 yr old TT with 93k on the clock


----------



## alexgreyhead

Finished Shed's grilles in gloss black and lacquer rattle cans. And yes, I know - I need to clean the oven. At least Mrs Greyhead didn't catch me using the oven to dry the paint... :mrgreen:

Now to wait a week and then 3000-grit wet-sand them - that'll be 6 hours of my life I'll never get back... [smiley=bigcry.gif]














































/Al


----------



## gogs

Those have come up rather well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

gogs said:


> Those have come up rather well


Thanks chap 

Before I re-fit the newly-painted grilles, I wanted to see if I could get rid of some of the stone chip awfulness on the front bumper, so I binged on Junkman2000's videos on Youtube over the last few days, and today I spent an hour having a go at those stone chips with my latest gadget, a Das 6 Pro, and some Meguiars M100 and then M205.

Managed to knacker an expensive orange pad, so that sucked, but otherwise I don't think it went too badly. A couple of patches need re-doing on the wheelarch leading edges, but probably best to leave that until I've practised on the rest of the car, now... 























































/Al


----------



## Tuscan12

Now that's a really good job!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

My front bumper needs a bit of that love but I'm sure I'd feck it up !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146

Went to Volksfling in Biggar, Scotland. Scorcher of a day and some really nice cars on display. Home now with a burnt forehead as we drove home with the hood down on the roadster :lol:


----------



## aphinch

And it goes a little something like this....

Tints on Saturday



Went to a lad I know for a stage 1 polish and ceramic coating, minor scratches still there but swirls and other imperfections have gone


----------



## alexgreyhead

Tuscan12 said:


> Now that's a really good job!!


Thanks bud 



gogs said:


> My front bumper needs a bit of that love but I'm sure I'd feck it up !


You know... It's actually very hard to cock it up - if you have a few minutes spare, this video explains why you'd have to work very hard to burn through your clear coat: 




Main thing is to make sure the paint is clean, clay-bar'd, dry, warm, not in sunlight, and to take your time.

(I say this now... I might be back in two weeks crying that I've done something stupid but I hope not... [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## alexgreyhead

aphinch said:


> stage 1 polish


That looks really lovely  Have you got a fancy washing technique now so you don't reintroduce those swirls?


----------



## aphinch

alexgreyhead said:


> That looks really lovely  Have you got a fancy washing technique now so you don't reintroduce those swirls?


Thankyou!

Not really no, I always practice good washing techniques and avoid hand car washes/chamoix leathers and parking near trees :lol: will probably just get a good machine polish every 4/5 months to keep on top of it


----------



## alexgreyhead

aphinch said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Not really no, I always practice good washing techniques and avoid hand car washes/chamoix leathers and parking near trees :lol: will probably just get a good machine polish every 4/5 months to keep on top of it


Fair enough!  (Just my 2p-worth - the two-bucket method with one of those microfibre noodle glove thingies from Halfraud's for a couple of quid seems to be quite straight forward and doesn't require any silly gadgets or expensive gear and it might save your paint for a bit longer...)


----------



## aphinch

alexgreyhead said:


> Fair enough!  (Just my 2p-worth - the two-bucket method with one of those microfibre noodle glove thingies from Halfraud's for a couple of quid seems to be quite straight forward and doesn't require any silly gadgets or expensive gear and it might save your paint for a bit longer...)


With you on that one, two buckets and a microfibre mitt  never paid much attention to behind the wheels but the guy I used today had various wheel brushes, the wheels look amazing all round! Investing in those brushes


----------



## alexgreyhead

aphinch said:


> With you on that one, two buckets and a microfibre mitt  never paid much attention to behind the wheels but the guy I used today had various wheel brushes, the wheels look amazing all round! Investing in those brushes


I did a bit of research a while back and was on the verge of getting a wheel brush, but I think I realised I'm too lazy to get down on my hands and knees to clean in there every week. I've bought black wheels now so no longer need to worry about brake dust... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## aphinch

alexgreyhead said:


> I did a bit of research a while back and was on the verge of getting a wheel brush, but I think I realised I'm too lazy to get down on my hands and knees to clean in there every week. I've bought black wheels now so no longer need to worry about brake dust... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's the spirit!! I'm pretty OTT when it comes to car cleaning so can sacrifice the knees, just need to source the right tool to compliment autosol on the inside of the exhaust, wire wool doesn't seem strong enough to cut through the crap


----------



## alexgreyhead

aphinch said:


> just need to source the right tool to compliment autosol on the inside of the exhaust, wire wool doesn't seem strong enough to cut through the crap


Drill/dremel with a wool polishing head maybe? Interested to know if you find something.


----------



## aphinch

alexgreyhead said:


> Drill/dremel with a wool polishing head maybe? Interested to know if you find something.


I've got a few things to try tomorrow, i'll do some testing and give you a heads up if I find anything


----------



## alexgreyhead

aphinch said:


> I've got a few things to try tomorrow, i'll do some testing and give you a heads up if I find anything


Cheers - good luck!


----------



## Ashs_Gte

Cut the grass ......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

Happy to report that the TT is behaving well very well indeed


----------



## WaynoTTV6

So today......

*Fitted my Osram Nightbreakers
*Cleaned my leather seats - Koch Chemie Leather cleaner & conditioner
*Sorted out my amplifier wiring and now have rear sound.... :mrgreen: 
*Gave the car a full decontamination wash and interior valet
*Touched up a couple of scratches on bumpers

Car is looking tip top now.


----------



## Delta4

WaynoTTV6 said:


> So today......
> 
> *Fitted my Osram Nightbreakers
> *Cleaned my leather seats - Koch Chemie Leather cleaner & conditioner
> *Sorted out my amplifier wiring and now have rear sound.... :mrgreen:
> *Gave the car a full decontamination wash and interior valet
> *Touched up a couple of scratches on bumpers
> 
> Car is looking tip top now.


Splendid, koch chemie products do as they say.
Congrats on becoming a father, enjoy and embrace the journey


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Delta4 said:


> WaynoTTV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today......
> 
> *Fitted my Osram Nightbreakers
> *Cleaned my leather seats - Koch Chemie Leather cleaner & conditioner
> *Sorted out my amplifier wiring and now have rear sound.... :mrgreen:
> *Gave the car a full decontamination wash and interior valet
> *Touched up a couple of scratches on bumpers
> 
> Car is looking tip top now.
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid, koch chemie products do as they say.
> Congrats on becoming a father, enjoy and embrace the journey
Click to expand...

Definitely they do. Koch' stuff is bang on for no money. Their FSE detailer is superb too.

Fatherhood is a whole new thing! It's great though and my boy is perfect. The through the night feeds are the toughest bit of it all at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx

Mostly did this. The console units from Manfred over in Germany really are the best I've seen


----------



## gogs

I keep considering a double din unit, do you have a list of bits & links required for this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Horlixx said:


> Mostly did this. The console units from Manfred over in Germany really are the best I've seen


Looks tidy that. Though I'm more interested in the cruise control I see fitted. 
I need that done to mine.

Am I right, only Awesome GTI fit it? 
I'm not doing it myself.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

I fitted cruise control myself, very easy to do tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTTMk1

Today i replaced my valve cover because u had a cylinder misfiring. and added some new spark plugs and coil packs to the engine while i was there. Tomorrow i will install my Front-Mount Intercooler!


----------



## WaynoTTV6

gogs said:


> I fitted cruise control myself, very easy to do tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gordon I'm sure it is, but electrics and me don't get on lol. 
I'd rather pay Awesome to do it properly. Bit of a trek north from Essex, but I don't mind it. 
Just me, the car & the tunes. 
Need to find a date to go, and book it in.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx

WaynoTTV6 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted cruise control myself, very easy to do tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon I'm sure it is, but electrics and me don't get on lol.
> I'd rather pay Awesome to do it properly. Bit of a trek north from Essex, but I don't mind it.
> Just me, the car & the tunes.
> Need to find a date to go, and book it in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Theres a lot of other ways to get it done without heading that far north bud


----------



## Horlixx

gogs said:


> I keep considering a double din unit, do you have a list of bits & links required for this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The consoles from Mani over in Germany really are fantastic (the best I've seen and a fair price also).

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3067719022

I made things more difficult by asking for an A4 headunit size... don't do that, just get the usual fascia he supplies - its gotta be easier!! Then its just all the usual wiring harness, DAB Ariel etc.

Extras could include a new cigarette lighter/USB port for charging(if you require), and i personally need to find a decent one of those dash mounted USB/Aux inputs for connecting (data) my phone and headunit together.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Horlixx said:


> The consoles from Mani over in Germany really are fantastic (the best I've seen and a fair price also).
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3067719022


I've got one of Mani's mounts in Shed. Brilliant bit of kit - very sturdy - and running an Apple Carplay/Android Auto Pioneer HU, it's not missed a beat.

-

Today, I spent my lunchtime giving Shed's left flank a bit of a machine polish - Meguiars M100 on a Hex-logic Orange pad, followed by Meguiars M205 on a green Hex-logic, and some Poorbuys wax to seal it all afterwards. I don't think it's come out too badly... 



















-

Oh, and I re-sprayed Shed's front grille rings ready to go on the newly-painted grille in a week or so when everything's hardened properly (oh how I wish I had the facilities and knowledge to spray two-pack paint...):










/Al


----------



## BrianB

Finished fitting my front bumper after replacing the headlight lenses on Monday and finally got round to putting my new rear tow bracket on, the TT feels complete again.


----------



## alexgreyhead

BrianB said:


> Finished fitting my front bumper after replacing the headlight lenses on Monday and finally got round to putting my new rear tow bracket on, the TT feels complete again.


That front-end looks lovely and clean. Have you sprayed the grille or is it just very clean?


----------



## BrianB

alexgreyhead said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished fitting my front bumper after replacing the headlight lenses on Monday and finally got round to putting my new rear tow bracket on, the TT feels complete again.
> 
> 
> 
> That front-end looks lovely and clean. Have you sprayed the grille or is it just very clean?
Click to expand...

The Audi rings I sprayed with Plastikote about a year ago, the grill itself is quite clean, I do need to remove and paint it as well as it's a little bit faded, would have done it when bumper off this time but need the TT tomorrow so will have to wait for another day.


----------



## alexgreyhead

That's lasted well, then. Looks nice.


----------



## Damob9k

Finally got my TT fully serviced !! been trying to get the time to do it for a few months now.

New engine oil : Millers Oils NANODRIVE EE LongLife 5w-30 Full Synthetic
Oil filter, fuel filter, pollen filter
Spark plugs : NGK BKR7E
Gearbox\front diff oil : RED LINE Synthetic MTL 75W-80
Rear diff oil : Fuchs Titan Race SYN 5 75W-90 Fully Synthetic
Haldex oil and filter (there was already a plastic filter on there so it has been done before at some point)

The lad doing the work was over the moon when I produced the Haldex filter removal tool that I had already purchased, said he'd done a few before but without the tool so was pretty chuffed !

Also discovered (unsurprisingly) that the earth strap was fubar, totally disintegrated on touch.
So we managed to make a new one from some heavy gauge multi strand wire I found in their store.

What I do find surprising is that the 4wd has been working fine, no error warnings at all, and I was whizzing up Haldon Hill (a pretty steep and long stretch of the A38 here in Devon) when it was covered in snow, and the 4wd was working a treat !

I asked them to give it a full check over as I had a vibration . . .
Turns out that both the nearside wheels are fairly badly buckled, not dangerously so, but not good !

Well that's accelerated my itch to get new wheels, but I can't put new wheels on her without lowering her a bit, so that's coil overs as well, which also means adjustable tie bars ! ouch, this is getting expensive ! 
Oh yeah, and custom spacers.

Already spoken to Demon twonks, what a waste of time that was ! - I was hoping for some expert knowledge to help me decide between KW v1's or the ST ST XA's - didn't get that !
But they are the only people that have the wheels that I want, plus they do credit at a better rate than my credit card so I'm nearly on the verge of going for it.

They do have an annoying policy of not delivering to a different address until I've purchased something that is then sent to my home address, so I've ordered a set of powerflex top mounts as I should probably replace them anyway.

So that was my day, feeling happier now that I know the TT has lots of fresh liquids in her, and that other than the wheels, she is all healthy.  
Cheers all
Damian.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Damob9k said:


> KW v1's


Can I put my vote in for KW V1s here, please? They're brilliant - not too stiff, and stainless-bodied. Whatever you buy, it's worth coating them liberally in ACF50, and getting some spring gaitors to protect the adjuster platform threads from corrosion.

Edit: Shed's on Eibach coilovers, which use KW V1 shocks, and I'm more than happy with them  I would just as easily have chosen the KW V1s but the lead time on the Eibachs was shorter.

/Al


----------



## Damob9k

Thanks Alex,

for me the struggle is :
KW v1 : SS bodies but no rebound adjust-ability (I really want this)
ST XA : Use KW tech, i'm just not sure how much different the build quality or performance is. Galvanised bodies, but DO have rebound adjust.

And they are both basically the same price.

KW v2 are the answer, I just can't really afford them at the mo .... and I want them NOW ! 

Cheers


----------



## alexgreyhead

Damob9k said:


> Thanks Alex,
> 
> ...
> 
> KW v2 are the answer, I just can't really afford them at the mo .... and I want them NOW !


That's the problem - there's always something _just a little bit_ better and a lot more expensive to want - I'm the same... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Fitted Bosch Aero Wipers and dropped car off for service & brake fluid change @ John Austin Audi, Marks Tey Colchester.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulw12

ooh must be your car I saw outside yesterday, with anthracite painted wheels.
Nice white RS5 there today.
Isn't it a small world


----------



## paulw12

WaynoTTV6 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted cruise control myself, very easy to do tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon I'm sure it is, but electrics and me don't get on lol.
> I'd rather pay Awesome to do it properly. Bit of a trek north from Essex, but I don't mind it.
> Just me, the car & the tunes.
> Need to find a date to go, and book it in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

John Austin at marks tey fitted mine.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

paulw12 said:


> WaynoTTV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted cruise control myself, very easy to do tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon I'm sure it is, but electrics and me don't get on lol.
> I'd rather pay Awesome to do it properly. Bit of a trek north from Essex, but I don't mind it.
> Just me, the car & the tunes.
> Need to find a date to go, and book it in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Austin at marks tey fitted mine.
Click to expand...

Paul, they told me they couldn't get a kit for it. 
So, I'm going up to Awesome's in the summer break to have them do it and meeting Jim (Tuscon) for coffee. 
I saw the white RS5. Absolute beast of a car.

They have found some issues with the car, that needs my attention after yesterday's service.

Both front bleed nipples are rounded off, so couldn't bleed front brakes for my brake fluid change, front discs are not in best condition on the insides, Haldex needs doing (have bought all the kit) & will do it myself. Told me my chains are on their last legs at -5 & -5.

Found that a bit surprising. But not panicking just yet.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today has been a veritable rollercoaster of emotions for me. First, I fitted Shed's rattle-canned gloss-black grilles. Hopefully it won't all flake off at the sign of the first stone chip...



















Then, utter disaster struck - my "(similar to) as seen on TV!", "excellent value very nice" £7 eBay hosepipe sprung a leak:










And finally, almost as disastrous as the £7 hosepipe going kaput, I thought "I've got a good idea - I'll try test-fitting one of Shed's new wheels". I knew they would poke out the arches by about 7mm, so the plan was to switch the 25mm hubcentric spacers for a 15mm set:










No such luck:










Even at 25mm spacing, the wheel fouls the Bloody Pain In The Arse Brembo Calipers of Annoyingness by about 2mm. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

You can just see in this pic where the wheels have marked the caliper paint:










Worse, it's the tough steel pin and not the soft ally body which is fouling the wheel, so I can't even file it down.

So, the plan at the moment is to try and space the caliper in using a custom 1mm stainless steel spacer which will move these guide pins as close to the disk as they can go:










... and to fit a 2 or 3mm spacer to the wheels to clear the caliper.

Then I'll just have to deal with the 9mm of poke I'll have ended up with - I might have to look into getting the arches rolled [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Think I'm going off for a little cry now... Grr.

/Al


----------



## Terry63

Repaired both micro switches in the doors then changed fuse box on top of battery then took both front seats out and gave them and the carpet underneath A damn good clean


----------



## philclemo

Changed the oil and filter, I hadn't done an oil change since I took ownership as the PO had said he had done it (vcds echoed his suggestion as it suggested it's service was now despite covering only 1500 miles) .

Anyway, all done and I'm happy that both the engine and DSG have had their oil services carried out. I fettled the undertray too. The ungainly thing needed a bit of tlc. Audi certainly made it an undesirable thing to remove, and why allow the DSG be easy to service and not the engine?


----------



## philclemo

Continuing with my servicing I changed both the air and pollen filter.

I also sanded and polished the headlights. Very much a daunting task, attacking plastic with abrasives but the outcome was very much an improvement. A very much brighter appearance at the front now.


----------



## silkman

Replaced both engine mounts yesterday (122eur for the parts) and also had the "half moon" gasket replaced on the valve cover. This requires removing both camshafts to replace a 4eur part and of course a new valve cover gasket. Labour for all was 120 eur.

The half moon gasket goes under here (yesterdays pic)









This is the part









Car runs like a dream with the new engine mounts, no more clunking. We'll see if my small oil leak is solved...


----------



## paulw12

quote]Paul, they told me they couldn't get a kit for it. 
So, I'm going up to Awesome's in the summer break to have them do it and meeting Jim (Tuscon) for coffee. 
[/quote]

Hmm, they charged me £115 and fitted a vw sharan cruise stick. I think it took them longer than they thought and supposedly I got "mates rates", so maybe they feel they can't do it for a reasonable price, mine is a 2002.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Today I had a few bits arrive for my fettle on Sunday or Monday.

That spanner is bloody massive!
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

All things that will make a difference 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6

gogs said:


> All things that will make a difference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's hoping.

Will the Haldex be obvious once I'm underneath it and filter clear to see?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12

WaynoTTV6 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> All things that will make a difference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping.
> 
> Will the Haldex be obvious once I'm underneath it and filter clear to see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have fun, If you can see it, you can always use that spanner to bludgeon your way in.


----------



## David C

WaynoTTV6 said:


> Will the Haldex be obvious once I'm underneath it and filter clear to see?


It isn't easy to see the filter even when you know exactly where it is..! :lol:


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Tuscan12 said:


> WaynoTTV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> All things that will make a difference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping.
> 
> Will the Haldex be obvious once I'm underneath it and filter clear to see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun, If you can see it, you can always use that spanner to bludgeon your way in.
Click to expand...

Lol. I'll do my best Jim.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

.....I learnt that my audi phone prep roof aerial needed a soft plastic cover (£9) to stop the rubber antenna perishing. Last owner must have had it pinched, I knew no better.

I now need to replace the rubber antenna at £60 ( trade price ! ), I could have saved myself that if I had just fitted the plastic cover instead of disturbing the perished rubber antenna.

You live and learn, some parts for these cars aren't cheap.


----------



## infidel.uk

replaced all the rubbers on the pedals


----------



## DC240S

Applied 1m of anti rattle felt tape in various places throughout the dash/inside.


----------



## aphinch

Gave her a little fettle, soooo easy to clean with that ceramic coating on


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

aphinch said:


> Gave her a little fettle, soooo easy to clean with that ceramic coating on


May I ask what brand of ceramic coating you recommend?

Keith.


----------



## aphinch

Hi Keith

I know a detailer who does it for me, however, it's this.....

http://gyeonquartz.com/product/one/

He uses a UV heat lamp on each panel, cures faster/better I believe.


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

aphinch said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> I know a detailer who does it for me, however, it's this.....
> 
> http://gyeonquartz.com/product/one/
> 
> He uses a UV heat lamp on each panel, cures faster/better I believe.


Thanks aphinch

I'll have a further look into that! 

Keith.


----------



## aphinch

SpaceHippy1975 said:


> Thanks aphinch
> 
> I'll have a further look into that!
> 
> Keith.


No worries  once treated it makes cleaning/maintaining the car much easier, lasts a good 12 - 18 months (apparently)

Cheers
Adam


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Completed a Haldex Oil & Filter change today. 
Not as hard as others may have suggested.

I had my car reversed up on ramps and I left the engine ticking over with VCDS plugged in, to get the oil to 30'C then tackled it.

The oil didn't need to be chilled or slightly frozen or tube bent. After draining and swapping the filter, I Offered it up as it is, and I used an Allen key to push the plunger and it all went in nicely. 
New plug & washer on an extension needs to be ready and then swap them. No spillage.

The filter tool is massively needed though.

Earth strap looks spot on too. No issues there.

Then whipped out old alien pump and fitted my new one.

Now have MOT friendly washers lol.

A good day.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

My last update was that Shed's new wheels are fouling the Brembo calipers by about 12mm. Having done some research, I've worked out that if I upgrade from 334x32mm front rotors with Brembo Porsche 4-pot calipers, to a Hi-Spec 380x34mm 6-pot kit, the calipers will clear and the kit will (just) fit in the new 19s, so that's been ordered:










Annoyingly, there's nothing wrong with the current brake setup - stopping from high speed with cold brakes is bloody impressive now that the brakes have been bedded in, and there's never a point where I feel like the brakes are starting to fade.

Also because I'm a tart and I like big brakes, I ordered a Compbrake 330x28mm rear disk kit - this keeps the OEM caliper, spacing it out from the hub on CNC'd brackets.

I've currently got a Cookbot 300mm conversion on Shed which works on the same idea as the Compbrake kit in that you space out the OEM caliper; I think it looks brilliant and isn't noticeably worse or better than the OEM 258mm rotors.

Pretty much anything at the back on the Mk1 TT is a cosmetic mod more than anything that will improve braking, as long as there's some effective braking at the back to avoid swapping ends as the front-end is upgraded...










All this just to get a set of wheels to fit... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :x

/Al


----------



## alexgreyhead

ps Some boxes have arrived from ChineseBay for Headlights 2.0 and possibly a parking sensor beepy thingbob, and I also Sikaflex'd a pair of notched hockey puck jacking points to the rear end of the sills to match the pair at the front...




























/Al


----------



## BrianB

Finished off replacing the oil pick up pipe and refitting the sump, unfortunately the oil I ordered on line didn't arrive when they said it would so had to go to Halfords.....still when it does arrive I'll have enough for next year!!!


----------



## droopsnoot

Put some epoxy primer on a front wing that I'm hoping to fit on the car soon, to get rid of one of the rusty wheelarches. I don't like this primer, it's some stuff I've had around for a while and it's a bit lumpy. Pity, I was hoping to use it on my wheels as well.


----------



## alexgreyhead

A box arrived from Compbrake today...




























Annoyingly, the ovalised locking nuts are 12mm, but the allen bolts are 3/8th imperial, just to be annoying, so I had to schlep down to Bunnings for a set of old-skool hex sockets (cheaper than Halford's  ):




























I nipped the bolts up in an opposing-sides pattern. In hindsight maybe I should have done quarters (12 o clock, 6 o clock, 9 o clock, 3 o clock, 1 o clock, 7 o clock etc) to make the alignment more-even. Oh well, hopefully it won't vibrate too much... :-|










Rotors are 330x28mm - banana for scale...










As neither the rotors nor the bolts seem to have any corrosion protection, I'm going to put a layer of zinc-based high temp paint on the non-friction surfaces. Masking...










Sprayed. Note the rubber-glove pattern on the bell where I cocked up and caught the paint with my hand. [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Fitting tomorrow if we don't all drown in the stormageddon coming tonight :mrgreen:

/Al


----------



## gogs

alexgreyhead said:


> Tuscan12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a really good job!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My front bumper needs a bit of that love but I'm sure I'd feck it up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know... It's actually very hard to cock it up - if you have a few minutes spare, this video explains why you'd have to work very hard to burn through your clear coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main thing is to make sure the paint is clean, clay-bar'd, dry, warm, not in sunlight, and to take your time.
> 
> (I say this now... I might be back in two weeks crying that I've done something stupid but I hope not... [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
Click to expand...

Good video that, I may need to invest in a polisher 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> ps Some boxes have arrived from ChineseBay for Headlights 2.0 and possibly a parking sensor beepy thingbob, and I also Sikaflex'd a pair of notched hockey puck jacking points to the rear end of the sills to match the pair at the front...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> /Al


Might of picked you up wrong but have you stuck the ice hockey pucks to your cars sills?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> Might of picked you up wrong but have you stuck the ice hockey pucks to your cars sills?


Yup, that's exactly what I've done - Sikaflex'd them in place so I can stick the jack straight onto them without faffing about in future :mrgreen:


----------



## infidel.uk

Enjoy those discs, i have the exact same ones 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

infidel.uk said:


> Enjoy those discs, i have the exact same ones 8)


Oh brilliant! How easy were they to fit? Straight on?


----------



## Chapeau! Velo

I ordered some new boots 4 x Goodyear Eagle F1s to go onto my refurbished Ronals 8) Just a shame the rest of the car seems to be falling apart, still the wheels will look good :lol:


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might of picked you up wrong but have you stuck the ice hockey pucks to your cars sills?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly what I've done - Sikaflex'd them in place so I can stick the jack straight onto them without faffing about in future :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I suppose with your car being black they will be hard to notice, nice brakes by the way, you guys dont mess about when it comes to modifiying your TTs


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> Fair enough, I suppose with your car being black they will be hard to notice, nice brakes by the way, you guys dont mess about when it comes to modifiying your TTs


Haha, yeah the pucks are black but everything on Shed's underside is usually mud-coloured - I only wash down to about half way down the skirts :mrgreen:

Re the brakes - I was quite happy with Shed's current setup but I've gone and bought some wheels which don't clear the calipers, and I'm too stubborn to do the sensible thing and sell the wheels, so the other option was to fit bigger brakes... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I suppose with your car being black they will be hard to notice, nice brakes by the way, you guys dont mess about when it comes to modifiying your TTs
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah the pucks are black but everything on Shed's underside is usually mud-coloured - I only wash down to about half way down the skirts :mrgreen:
> 
> Re the brakes - I was quite happy with Shed's current setup but I've gone and bought some wheels which don't clear the calipers, and I'm too stubborn to do the sensible thing and sell the wheels, so the other option was to fit bigger brakes... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

LoL, the things you do, eh. I'm still fighting the urge to go down the modifying route. I've just refurbed a set of bbs rs2s and I know the car will look better lowered but once you pop


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> ... but once you pop


... you end up broke... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

alexgreyhead said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy those discs, i have the exact same ones 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant! How easy were they to fit? Straight on?
Click to expand...

Answering my own question here I know, but it was a direct swap for the Cookbot 300mm kit as the brake lines were already "adjusted" (bent a bit [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) for the extra rotor diameter. Made sure to use threadlock and ACF-50 everywhere except the friction surfaces. Going to pop out and have a quick run to burn the anti-corrosion paint off the rotor faces now.

Old 300mm rotor on top of new for a rough size comparison:










Adaptor brackets - Cookbot's very solid (steel?) bracket on left, Compbrake's alu bracket on right:










The o/s brake disk was seized onto the hub - thankfully I managed to hammer a flat blade screwdriver through a stud hole and it eventually popped off - here's all the old kit off:










Lots of Mintex Ceratec grease to prevent any more seized on bells:



















Rotor being held on by the hubcentric spacer:










Caliper re-fitted. The black paint is a mist coat of anti-corrosion paint to try and avoid having a rusty rotor face. I wiped the swept area clean using brake cleaner after taking this pic:










All back together and torqued up:










Maybe I should move these posts into my own build thread at some point...

/Al


----------



## infidel.uk

lol, sorry i wasnt around, yea its an easy job as you found out !


----------



## droopsnoot

Got some paint and lacquer on the replacement wing. It's not an incredible finish, but it's better than the rusty one that's there at the moment, but will have to see how it looks in the daylight and alongside the car. Plan is to swap the wings, then kill the rust on the original one, paint it up and swap back. I don't think the edge on the wheelarch is as well-defined on this replacement wing.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Replaced the Haldex earth strap - it looked perfectly fine the other day during a visual inspection, but on closer inspection was only being held together by its plastic insulation - the copper braid inside had completely disintegrated 










The old strap lives on the rear diff casing above the rear n/s driveshaft, at the 10 o'clock position when looking from left to right. I bolted a new 8" long, M8 strap onto the next bolt clockwise around the diff at the 2 o'clock position. The other end of the strap was bolted to the headlight level sensor's M30 bolt.




























Also popped a bit of Hammerite on the bottom of the rear brake lines as they pass below the rear hubs as they're both suffering flaking of their plastic coverings, and there's a reasonable build-up of white corrosion underneath:










Lastly, wire-brushed the rear diff carrier and surrounding rusty bits and sprayed the best part of a can of Bilt Hamber Dynax anti-corrosion wax on anything that looked a) a bit rusty, and b) not like an exhaust pipe. I was mostly successful on both counts...


----------



## SC0TTRS

Fitted V6 Valance and I must stay it looks great!  one of my favourite cosmetic changes to the TT. 8)


----------



## rcarlile23

Today I put my car up for sale.

Three sets of wheels, QS Bar some other spare parts etc all included.


----------



## Terry63

WaynoTTV6 said:


> Completed a Haldex Oil & Filter change today.
> Not as hard as others may have suggested.
> 
> I had my car reversed up on ramps and I left the engine ticking over with VCDS plugged in, to get the oil to 30'C then tackled it.
> 
> The oil didn't need to be chilled or slightly frozen or tube bent. After draining and swapping the filter, I Offered it up as it is, and I used an Allen key to push the plunger and it all went in nicely.
> New plug & washer on an extension needs to be ready and then swap them. No spillage.
> 
> The filter tool is massively needed though.
> 
> Earth strap looks spot on too. No issues there.
> 
> Then whipped out old alien pump and fitted my new one.
> 
> Now have MOT friendly washers lol.
> 
> A good day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm sure I read somewhere that tha headlight washers on the mot is only for cars 2009 onwardd


----------



## alexgreyhead

Terry63 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that tha headlight washers on the mot is only for cars 2009 onwardd


If they're fitted (and the tester spots 'em -  ) - they must work.

(Same for self-levelling).


----------



## HOGG

Had an epic ocd moment









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles_8P

Today I... Finished fitting my MK2 flat bottom wheel to my MK1 TT, Complete with flappy paddle cruise control (Well I had to use them for something! :roll and Arduino based display controlled by the MK2 switch packs.

Heres some pictures for now and I hope to make and post my first thread regarding it shortly but for now, you're stuck with these...




You may have noticed that the "+" symbol on the shift up paddle (Now the speed up paddle  ) isn't illuminating, Me too! Unfortunately the shift up paddle is wired differently to the shift down the paddle and until I work out exactly how it's wired I'm stuck with no backlight


----------



## Daviedd85

Looks really good! Can't help but wonder what av is in the car to watch videos etc?


----------



## mumbles_8P

Daviedd85 said:


> Looks really good! Can't help but wonder what av is in the car to watch videos etc?


Thankyou! and the AV setup is a little complex but essentially it boils down to an Apple-TV and everything needed to run it in a car like an inverter, router etc. I'll make a thread on this as well when I get a chance


----------



## gogs

Took her for the MOT &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Passed with one advisory for a number plate bulb ! Flippin thing was working when I checked it last night 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

Fitted some mesh over my fuse panels, it will change again later, but for now its ok...


----------



## Jam13

Had the roadster out for a blast in the sunshine today, if this weather keeps up I might need to up my insurance policy as I'm only covered for 2000 miles per year :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nice* Colour* & Mk1 roadsters do look so much better with the roof down.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jam13

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Nice* Colour* & Mk1 roadsters do look so much better with the roof down.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, the only problem with these rag tops when living near the seaside is that your are a sitting duck for the seagulls, just got to keep on the move I guess :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> the only problem with these rag tops when living near the seaside is that your are a sitting duck for the seagulls


You need to practise your ninja skills like this lady... :mrgreen:










Note: no seagulls were harmed in that photo. Probably. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem with these rag tops when living near the seaside is that your are a sitting duck for the seagulls
> 
> 
> 
> You need to practise your ninja skills like this lady... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: no seagulls were harmed in that photo. Probably. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Neil

mumbles_8P said:


> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/mumbl3s1/media/IMG_1_zpsbrftwdu6.jpg.html



Is half your DIS blanked out? Never seen that on a TT (have on other VAGs). Didn't know that was ever the case on TTs.


----------



## StuartDB

The fact she is rubbing her tummy implies the glorified pigeon was supper.


----------



## gogs

If that were a live seagull it would have shit on her and in her bag by now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Note: no seagulls were harmed in that photo. Probably. [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

Mores the pity ! Flying rats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Been a bit of a grumpy day today; I ordered some brake pads from GSM Performance a couple of weeks ago. I had an automated text and an e-mail straight after paying saying they would send me "regular updates".

Fast-forward to yesterday and I'd heard nothing more, so I phone them. The person I spoke to promised to call me right back as they needed to speak to someone. My cynical guess is that they might have lost the order down the back of the sofa, perhaps...

However, shortly after, I get a text: "your order's been despatched". Yay!

So, today, the brake pads arrive! ... And they're the wrong ones. And it's my fault because I confused "Monster 6-pot" with "Mega-monster 6 pot".

(The contact area of the smaller monster 6-pot pads is significantly less than Shed's current Porsche Brembo 4 pots, which is a bit of a worry.)

So now I have to send the pads back. And there's a 20% restocking fee, so that's £21 down the drain. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And don't get me started on the fact that Hi-Spec seem to have taken my money online and then "lost" my order - phoned them about half 4 this arvo and the bloke said he needed to talk to someone to find out where my web order was, and he'd "phone me straight back".

Not heard from him since - that was 3 hours ago and I'm sitting by the phone desperate for a wee... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tomorrow will be better. Right? :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Waxoyled my front & rear suspension.








Hoggy.


----------



## Spliffy

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Waxoyled my front & rear suspension.
> 
> Hoggy.


That looks good Hoggy  
I've mostly been driving the Z3 cos it would be criminal not too in this weather !

Nick


----------



## Jam13

Out to the car this morning to find this, the flys must like the taste of fabsil, the Mrs wasn't very happy when I got the dyson out


----------



## gogs

Trial fitted the QS wheels, remove the front arch liners, cleansed off the dirt and treated a couple of small spots of rust and took out about an inch of dirt from the sill area 
Raised the front coilovers by around 8mm to match the rears then fitted coilover covers !

And bought a Duracell 097 battery for the V6 as its currently fitted with a non 097 delta battery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C

gogs said:


> And bought a Duracell 097 battery for the V6 as its currently fitted with a non 097 delta battery.


Hope that is a typo.
096 battery for the V6.


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> And bought a Duracell 097 battery for the V6 as its currently fitted with a non 097 delta battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that is a typo.
> 096 battery for the V6.
Click to expand...

It'll provide a nice weight saving if it isn't a typo... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/numax/097/


----------



## gogs

Typo  sorry meant 096 Duracell battery

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi ... 1bf&000020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianB

Passed the MOT [smiley=deal2.gif] .....good for another 12 months [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paradigital

Created these decals using my vinyl cutter (to match the ones I have on my S3).


----------



## alexgreyhead

It's too bloody hot. So, after not having aircon in Shed since buying her in 2015, I removed and replaced Shed's leaky aircon evaporator.

Unfortunately, the new one's pipes weren't quite in the right position, so I'm pretty sure now I've tightened them up and finagled the aluminium spacer-bracket thingbob (that the expansion valve connects to) into position, Shed now has a shiny new evaporator which probably also leaks after the stress I had to put the pipes under to get them to fit...

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

And I broke the hazard warning relay, so now the cocking indicators don't work, either... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tomorrow I'll finish putting it all back together and pop Shed down to an aircon place to have her evacuated and re-gassed. Any recommendations on where I could go in the St Albans area would be very very very VERY much appreciated... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










/Al


----------



## benckj

Tidied up the car for my wifves b'day present including roof wrap, black wheels, quattro sticker, new head unit with USB and paining calipers red. She is really pleased with the result.


----------



## alexgreyhead

benckj said:


> Tidied up the car for my wifves b'day present


Nice present! :mrgreen:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Finished putting Shed back together. Had a lot of trouble lining up the aircon evaporator's pipes to go into the expansion valve, and the allen bolts then rounded off at 7Nm (the bolts need to be at 8Nm) - I'm 90% sure that the unions will leak aircon refrigerant, which might mean replacing the evaporator all over again... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Oh well...




























/Al


----------



## SiW

alexgreyhead said:


> Finished putting Shed back together. Had a lot of trouble lining up the aircon evaporator's pipes to go into the expansion valve, and the allen bolts then rounded off at 7Nm (the bolts need to be at 8Nm) - I'm 90% sure that the unions will leak aircon refrigerant, which might mean replacing the evaporator all over again... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> /Al


Did you get the indicators working?

TMS / The Rover Centre off London Road are the guys I use - if they can't regas it themselves they will know somewhere good to use 

Thanks for your kind assistance again yesterday!

Simon


----------



## alexgreyhead

SiW said:


> Did you get the indicators working?
> 
> TMS / The Rover Centre off London Road are the guys I use - if they can't regas it themselves they will know somewhere good to use
> 
> Thanks for your kind assistance again yesterday!
> 
> Simon


Indicators no worky - the hazard switch must have exploded when I bodged it back together. New [expensive] one arriving tomorrow... [smiley=argue.gif]

I've got a chap popping over on Thursday to take a look but if he doesn't work out, I'll tap TMS up. I find with these garages that they often seem to subcontract a mobile aircon expert in and charge a percentage extra on top of the expert's fee, so I thought I'd see if I could go direct to someone who only does aircon recharges.

Not a problem re helping with the VCDS stuff yesterday. At the very least I hope it didn't make anything worse? Did anything improve at all?

/Al


----------



## SiW

alexgreyhead said:


> SiW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the indicators working?
> 
> TMS / The Rover Centre off London Road are the guys I use - if they can't regas it themselves they will know somewhere good to use
> 
> Thanks for your kind assistance again yesterday!
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> Indicators no worky - the hazard switch must have exploded when I bodged it back together. New [expensive] one arriving tomorrow... [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> I've got a chap popping over on Thursday to take a look but if he doesn't work out, I'll tap TMS up. I find with these garages that they often seem to subcontract a mobile aircon expert in and charge a percentage extra on top of the expert's fee, so I thought I'd see if I could go direct to someone who only does aircon recharges.
> 
> Not a problem re helping with the VCDS stuff yesterday. At the very least I hope it didn't make anything worse? Did anything improve at all?
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Best of luck!

Throttle seemed better but time will tell...

Simon


----------



## alexgreyhead

SiW said:


> Best of luck!


Thanks chap  Not counting any chickens...



SiW said:


> Throttle seemed better but time will tell...


Fingers crossed then.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Figured out why Shed's indicators had stopped working - they tend to do that if you forget to plug the hazard switch back in... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Also, a bloke in a van came round and recharged Shed's aircon and - so far, touch wood and fingers crossed - nothing seems to be leaking back out. If it's still working in 24 hours' time, then this will be the first time in at least 3 years that Shed's had working aircon 










Yay! /Al


----------



## Pukmeister

Alex,
If you use the aircon for a couple of minutes each week throughout the year, it should prevent leakage from the compressor shaft seal.

Refrigerant is an excellent degreaser just like a dry cleaning agent for clothing. Old time fridge engineers used R11 (now banned) to clean the office carpets.

Using the a/c regularly spins the compressor, which lubricates the shaft seal preventing it from drying out and leaking gas.


----------



## David C

Pukmeister said:


> Alex,
> If you use the aircon for a couple of minutes each week throughout the year, it should prevent leakage from the compressor shaft seal.
> 
> Refrigerant is an excellent degreaser just like a dry cleaning agent for clothing. Old time fridge engineers used R11 (now banned) to clean the office carpets.
> 
> Using the a/c regularly spins the compressor, which lubricates the shaft seal preventing it from drying out and leaking gas.


Just leave it on.
Really can't see the point of turning it off. It isn't like it suddenly halves your fuel consumption!!
It will make such a tiny difference that you are unlikely to notice.


----------



## paradigital

David C said:


> Just leave it on.
> Really can't see the point of turning it off. It isn't like it suddenly halves your fuel consumption!!
> It will make such a tiny difference that you are unlikely to notice.


Exactly. I don't even bother to turn if off with the roof down.


----------



## alexgreyhead

pukmeister said:


> If you use the aircon for a couple of minutes each week throughout the year, it should prevent leakage from the compressor shaft seal.





David C said:


> Just leave it on.





paradigital said:


> Exactly. I don't even bother to turn if off with the roof down.


Trust me folks, having never owned a car with working a/c, and having paid over the odds for Shed because I didn't realise its a/c was kaput, I don't plan to ever turn the aircon off :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## Tuscan12

Today I may of FUBAR, I have let the wife go out solo in MY TT.... If she loves it we may need to get His & Hers. This could be an expensive weekend ahead.


----------



## SiW

Tuscan12 said:


> Today I may of FUBAR, I have let the wife go out solo in MY TT.... If she loves it we may need to get His & Hers. This could be an expensive weekend ahead.


My wife did the same in the Zoe tonight - now she loves it! Guess I can trade the Grand Scenic in for something else and she can have the Zoe...


----------



## alexgreyhead

SiW said:


> My wife did the same in the Zoe tonight - now she loves it! Guess I can trade the Grand Scenic in for something else and she can have the Zoe...


Does this mean you might be keeping SiTT for a while...? :mrgreen:


----------



## BrianB

Decided against trying to remove my track control arms until I have some more suitable tools, on the plus side replaced all the corroded and sheared parts of the headlight levelling system and fitted the new side panel that I've had for over a year!!!!


----------



## Pukmeister

Brian, was it expensive to replace those self-levelling bits?

(Mine look like they should be on display in the Titanic museum in Belfast !)

Jim, I guess I'm lucky as Mrs P has only driven my TT once (supervised) and seems scared of driving it despite offering her the keys a few times. She is intimidated by throaty sounding and/or performance cars.


----------



## Tuscan12

Pukmeister said:


> Jim, I guess I'm lucky as Mrs P has only driven my TT once (supervised) and seems scared of driving it despite offering her the keys a few times. She is intimidated by throaty sounding and/or performance cars.


The wife loved it! Deeply disappointed. We are going to VW tomorrow to get the beatle MOT'd and serviced tomorrow. 
Audi is across the road. 8) Note to self. Leave wallet at home.


----------



## BrianB

Pukmeister said:


> Brian, was it expensive to replace those self-levelling bits?
> 
> (Mine look like they should be on display in the Titanic museum in Belfast !)
> 
> I got everything from TPS, the level sensor and the linkage cost the most, all in around £130. The level sensor bracket I already had as I intended to replace anyway.
> The linkage came with the anti rotation device as an assembly but I'd ordered one as well but didn't need it.
> The level sensors on eBay are a lot cheaper than the one from TPS but never quite sure of their quality.


----------



## alexgreyhead

BrianB said:


> The level sensors on eBay are a lot cheaper than the one from TPS but never quite sure of their quality.


Fwiw, I think the level sensor I bought from fleabay was a Febi-bilstein type in a sealed plastic bag, and came via ECP's eBay account. It wasn't more than £30 - that was about February this year.


----------



## Pukmeister

Thanks guys, I think Febi probably make the OE part anyway so I will probably go the eBay route and save a few quid.


----------



## paradigital

Got around to "fixing" the low speed radiator fans. Sure the "proper" fix is replacing the fan units, but that is a) expensive, b) long-winded and c) prone to failing again.

So I went with the same fix I performed on my 2003 Leon Cupra R back in 2007. 2x 100W 1Ohm aluminium clad resistors that bridge between the low speed signal (red/white) and the high-speed fan wire (red/black).

In the process I discovered that some utterly incompetant mechanic had butchered most of the fixings for the undertray, which was only being held in by "most" of the front bits that interleave the bumper (some bits were snapped), one of the mushroom shaped T55 Torx bolts, one 19MM hex that had replaced the 2nd one of the mushroom shaped bolts, one 13mm hex, and two of the T25 torx screws, that was it!

At least the fans are working at slow speed with the A/C on now.


----------



## infidel.uk

Drove several different cars from audi bmw and merc, and it made me realise how old and dated the mk1 tt actually is.

And it also made me realise that at the time they was new, they was awesome, and i suspect ill go and look at mine later. :lol:


----------



## gogs

Having owned mk2's and a mk3 I have to agree the mk1 feels really outdated in terms of tech, steering weight etc but it's interior and exterior are still stand out imho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy

gogs said:


> Having owned mk2's and a mk3 I have to agree the mk1 feels really outdated in terms of tech, steering weight etc but it's interior and exterior are still stand out imho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's interesting that these are two of the (many) things I love about the MK1. I truly cannot describe how much I despise 'tech' on cars . Its totally unnecessary, adds complexity and just becomes distracting , and I tend to find modern cars steering is so over servoed that it has no feel .

Nick


----------



## gogs

Spliffy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having owned mk2's and a mk3 I have to agree the mk1 feels really outdated in terms of tech, steering weight etc but it's interior and exterior are still stand out imho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that these are two of the (many) things I love about the MK1. I truly cannot describe how much I despise 'tech' on cars . Its totally unnecessary, adds complexity and just becomes distracting , and I tend to find modern cars steering is so over servoed that it has no feel .
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Strangely when I moved from the mk3 TTS to the mk1 V6 I thought the steering was buggered due to how heavy it felt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C

gogs said:


> Strangely when I moved from the mk3 TTS to the mk1 V6 I thought the steering was buggered due to how heavy it felt


If you ever have to drive it with no power steering at all, you'll realise how much assistance it is giving. :lol:


----------



## Jam13

Polished and waxed both of my cars today, feels like my right arm is about to fall off now


----------



## j8keith

Jam13 said:


> Polished and waxed both of my cars today, feels like my right arm is about to fall off now


Great looking roadster.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Spliffy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that these are two of the (many) things I love about the MK1. I truly cannot describe how much I despise 'tech' on cars . Its totally unnecessary, adds complexity and just becomes distracting , and I tend to find modern cars steering is so over servoed that it has no feel .
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Not that I totally disagree with to much tech on modern car but I can relate to what you're say! lol We have a new Civic Sport which when you jump onto it is like sitting on the bridge of the Starship Enterpise! :lol:

The car is packed to the gills with tech and can be very off putting sometimes, like when the car starts braking for you thinking your not going to stop in time, and a million sensors start going off when you get within a mile of an object! :roll:


----------



## Pukmeister

Spliffy said:


> I truly cannot describe how much I despise 'tech' on cars . Its totally unnecessary, adds complexity and just becomes distracting , and I tend to find modern cars steering is so over servoed that it has no feel .
> 
> Nick


Amen brother, I share your pain.

Techno jizz-fest does nothing for me, gimme old skool anyday. Just enough tech to make the car work, don't fill the car with answers to problems I don't have, need, or want.

Take my DSG for example. It works for me and adds something to my car IMO with lazy auto thats is overrideable with the paddles or stick. The kind of Tech I like, just quietly going about its business in the background un-noticed.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> ... Techno jizz-fest...


Quote of the week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## black9146

Had my Roadster parked up in supermarket car park today and returned to it find a woman and a young boy about eight years old standing beside it. The woman ( who I think was his gran ) said that the boy thought the car was cool and could he see the roof go down. I obliged and when I drove away he gave me a big thumbs up ! Made my day


----------



## HOGG

My daily doesn't have enough forward gears









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

HOGG said:


> My daily doesn't have enough forward gears


Mine has an infinite number......










Half-litre traffic beater 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

Put the TT in for its first MOT in my ownershio, having just done lower arm bushes, 4-wheel alignment and a full service.

Passed with flying colours, no advisories and very clean emissions. The tester says its a good 'un.

Now its worth investing in refurbing the alloys and paintwork, getting the camchains and dmf replaced and maybe a private plate in the future.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> dmf


Do you happen to have one of the rare manual 3.2s?


----------



## Pukmeister

alexgreyhead said:


> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> dmf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have one of the rare manual 3.2s?
Click to expand...

No, but I assume that the DSG uses a dual-mass flywheel to dampen crankshaft vibrations ??

I have a quote from a VW/Porshe Master Technician that apparently includes replacing the DMF when he does the chains.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> I assume that the DSG uses a dual-mass flywheel to dampen crankshaft vibrations ??


Oh! Umm... I'm not sure to be honest.

I took a look at OEMEPC and they do show an automatic and a manual flywheel for the BHE 3.2...

http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... ng/e#sec_6

Beyond that, I dunno? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Pukmeister

My thoughts:

A conventional auto gearbox has the fluid coupling to dampen crankshaft vibrations, the flywheel is typically lighter with the starter ring gear.

The DSG design however is more of an automated manual-shift transmission, so I would expect it needs a heavier flywheel to store and release energy from the crank like a manual does and dampen torsional vibrations as the crank accelerates and decellerates with each power pulse?

When I was looking for my V6 DSG, an owner offered me their car advertised as recently having both the timing chains and the DMF replaced ??


----------



## David C

Pukmeister said:


> When I was looking for my V6 DSG, an owner offered me their car advertised as recently having both the timing chains and the DMF replaced ??


Yes the DSG has a DMF.

When you do the cam chains you need the gearbox off, so it makes sense to replace the DMF at the same time because you're already doing all the work to get to it.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gathered together the various types of transmission oil, Haldex filter & pre-charge pump I'm taking down to Regal Autosport in Southampton tomorrow to have them fit front and rear Wavetrac limited slip diffs to Shed:










To say I'm worried I'm about to ruin a perfectly good 3.2 is an understatement... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## LesRSV

Today I replaced a split outer C/V boot (MOT next month) Had forgotten what a messy job that can be


----------



## Pukmeister

I'm sure that with a pair of LSD that are correctly fitted and set up, the car will be awesome to drive. If the slip is within the differential and not at the wheel, you should have increased grip and be able to apply some throttle mid-corner without things getting messy or the ESP needing to intervene.

Let us know how the car goes with the new LSD fitted.


----------



## rcarlile23

Today I dropped the price on my car as I've accepted a job in the Netherlands so it needs to go.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837801


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Let us know how the car goes with the new LSD fitted.


Will do. Had a Quaife jobbie fitted in Shed 3 (a Fiesta Si - at least 85bhp... [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) and that made cornering a helluva lot of fun


----------



## SC0TTRS

Original Bose tape desk had missing pixels and suffered with the infamous volume button issue so had to be replaced.

Finished fitting the replacement last night (Pioneer MVH-S300BT Head Unit) and I must say, it's such an improvement over the original (which you would expect after 17yrs lol) in every way.

Short chassis so had no issues routing cables behind.

Childs play using Autoleads PC9-410, had no problems with ignition/live feeds and the unit switches on with IGN, and switches off once the key is removed, Bose amp is powered with blue remote feed.

Complete match for the interior, even the flap closes 8)

Only negative I have is with the final finish using Autoleads FP-05-04 Car Audio Single DIN Facia Adaptor which could look better, but i'm being picky.

Very pleased


----------



## infidel.uk

drove a mk3 tt, awesome cars !

makes the mk 1 feel silly old, but i cant afford the mk3 so im stuck with mine


----------



## SC0TTRS

infidel.uk said:


> drove a mk3 tt, awesome cars !
> 
> makes the mk 1 feel silly old, but i cant afford the mk3 so im stuck with mine


Are there any other 20yr old cars that don't feel old? :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk

lol absolutely !


----------



## Pukmeister

infidel.uk said:


> drove a mk3 tt, awesome cars !
> 
> makes the mk 1 feel silly old, but i cant afford the mk3 so im stuck with mine


A real pity most people can't try using a litre sportsbike in anger at least once if they reckon a Mk3 TT is good. Keeping your license is the tricky bit.

I'd need a proper supercar to give me the same thrills, a new TTRS might be pretty good though.


----------



## alexgreyhead

A gadget has arrived!


----------



## nicksttv6tt

Serviced the tt,, job done!!!


----------



## Hoggy

nicksttv6tt said:


> Serviced the tt,, job done!!!


Hi, So would I if I had a lift like that. Excellent. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Pukmeister

Changed the DSG fluid and filter. Old stuff was black and filter looked dirty. Just taken a test drive and wow, what a difference. Silky smooth shifts up and down the box and no more lurching down into first gear. Well worth doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG

Today I got a long-awaited Audi TT sun-shield... sun in Greece is just boiling!


----------



## kclee1st

Believe it or not I started my TT for the first time since last October. Last time I ran her I got a check engine light that turned out to be an O2 sensor. Cleared it and didn't come back. Started up like it was running 10 minutes ago. (Thank you c tek battery charger.) No unusual noises. No trouble at all. Ran up to about 93c temp wise and stayed in that neighborhood. So now I just need to get her inspected. Haha. That and a service. After all it's been a 1,000 miles since last service. Then I'll be ready for late summer and fall top down fun.


----------



## damoeire33

Started to plumb up my intercooler 3" all the way to the turbo.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Nice


----------



## alexgreyhead

Another, more-interesting gadget has arrived! So the previous one (Haldex insert) might be going on eBay...



















/Al


----------



## Phillstine

Fitted some nice new pressed plates after my brother decided not to stop reversing!

New Badger 5 TIP arrived too :O


----------



## HOGG

Booked my car in the garage next Monday....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12

alexgreyhead said:


> Another, more-interesting gadget has arrived! So the previous one (Haldex insert) might be going on eBay...
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Al


Ooo I like,that! Shiny new things mmmmmm


----------



## keithriley

Well, last week if I'm totally honest ...........................
Started a bit of TLC to the old girl, beginning with wheel refurb courtesy of City Wheels in Brum, clean and paint brake calipers, place a cheeky little logo decal on said calipers (just in case I forget what she is), skim the brake discs up and fit new brake pads, replace tatty old wheel centres with ebay bought ones. Happy days


----------



## BrianB

Removed the Motorola tracker from my drivers door, hopefully I'll have no more knocking noises (rattle) from my door.


----------



## McPikie

Wired in my new midbass speakers, only for them to sound woefully worse than the standard audi stuff. Fucks sake.


----------



## philclemo

BrianB said:


> Removed the Motorola tracker from my drivers door, hopefully I'll have no more knocking noises (rattle) from my door.


I found one of those in mine, fitted exactly like that but in the passenger door. It knocked and rattle too!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Gone out with my TT for a short trip after two months of not usage, I just had forgotten how amazing is driving this car.
Also I changed the two cr1620 3v batteries from the remote key, to prevent 
Cheers


----------



## BrianB

Picked up my clips from TPS, 67p each, probably the cheapest part I'll buy!!
Thanks again to the forum members in their help with identifying the PN.


----------



## McPikie

Pulled my doorcards back off and re-wired the speakers to the correct polarity :roll: Sounds much better.

2018-07-26_09-58-05 by Phil Cookson, on Flickr
2018-07-26_09-58-21 by Phil Cookson, on Flickr

New headunit installed with added aux lead so I can use spotify on the move again.

2018-07-26_09-59-32 by Phil Cookson, on Flickr


----------



## davidball

Fitted heavy duty rim protectors.








Fitted 15/20 mm spacers to front and rear wheels.








Fitted front splitter.








Ran Torque scans.


----------



## Terry63

Had air con re gas no more melting in black interior


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Well Thursday I had my new QS steering wheel fitted, and Blox filter fitted


----------



## alexgreyhead

davidball said:


> Fitted heavy duty rim protectors.
> View attachment 4


Thanks for the tip - I've just ordered myself a set from https://www.alloygator.com/

I've seen a couple of Mercs and BMWs around here with fluorescent yellow rim protectors on but didn't realise that's what they were and just assumed someone had been sticking fluorescent bits on their cars - I didn't realise they were functional (but a bit of an unusually-bright colour nonetheless!).

/Al


----------



## Gixxer123

Today fitted a new maf, wow what a difference so much smoother and responsive.

Took the old one off and was thinking that looks clean, new one on and wow lile a different car


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gixxer123 said:


> Today fitted a new maf, wow what a difference so much smoother and responsive.
> 
> Took the old one off and was thinking that looks clean, new one on and wow lile a different car


What symptoms were you having with the old MAF? Shed's jerky when I'm trickling along in traffic going from zero- to part-throttle and I'm wondering if it's MAF or TB that's getting worn...

Cheers  /Al


----------



## Gixxer123

I was getting a mildly shaky cold starts almost like a misfire, pinking at low revs, poor throttle response and about 15mpg around town and 24 on a run.

I disconnected the battery when I changed the maf so have a relearn and done 10 miles since the swap, mpg around town is now 24 on the dis.

I wanted to do a throttle body clean and reset but its to.windy up.here today for that.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ok, good to know - cheers. Shed's not that bad. Makes sense that it's the MAF that's gone a bit funky...


----------



## Pukmeister

(pics taken by the wife before anyone starts on about phones and driving)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

ShedUpdate from Regal (the folks fitting the Wavetrac diffs): new DSG clutch pack and dual-mass flywheel needed.

Clutch pack height is too low which indicates significant wear. Not entirely surprising - the clutch has been slipping badly in 2nd gear pulling away on roundabouts to the point where the car is dangerously slow.

DMF play is 20mm which is quite a lot more than the 6mm maximum allowable play, so that's got to be replaced, too.

Better to change these things while the box is already off the car as the labour is minimal then.

Hopefully all back to together and tracked up on Wednesday morning... 

/Al


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> ShedUpdate from Regal (the folks fitting the Wavetrac diffs): new DSG clutch pack and dual-mass flywheel needed.
> 
> Clutch pack height is too low which indicates significant wear. Not entirely surprising - the clutch has been slipping badly in 2nd gear pulling away on roundabouts to the point where the car is dangerously slow.
> 
> DMF play is 20mm which is quite a lot more than the 6mm maximum allowable play, so that's got to be replaced, too.
> 
> Better to change these things while the box is already off the car as the labour is minimal then.
> 
> Hopefully all back to together and tracked up on Wednesday morning...
> 
> /Al


Out of interest, how much is the clutch pack going to be (roughly)?

When I eventually get the chains done, I plan to do the DMF at the same time and if it isn't a crazy amount extra maybe worth doing the clutches too.


----------



## Gixxer123

David C said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ShedUpdate from Regal (the folks fitting the Wavetrac diffs): new DSG clutch pack and dual-mass flywheel needed.
> 
> Clutch pack height is too low which indicates significant wear. Not entirely surprising - the clutch has been slipping badly in 2nd gear pulling away on roundabouts to the point where the car is dangerously slow.
> 
> DMF play is 20mm which is quite a lot more than the 6mm maximum allowable play, so that's got to be replaced, too.
> 
> Better to change these things while the box is already off the car as the labour is minimal then.
> 
> Hopefully all back to together and tracked up on Wednesday morning...
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, how much is the clutch pack going to be (roughly)?
> 
> When I eventually get the chains done, I plan to do the DMF at the same time and if it isn't a crazy amount extra maybe worth doing the clutches too.
Click to expand...

Would like to know this aswell, will.probably meed chains soon as at 73k miles. Might be worthwhile whilst the boxmos out


----------



## Pukmeister

Same here, after hitting 100k this weekend and seeing how black my old DSG fluid was, I reckon I might get the clutch packs done on mine when the chains and dmf are replaced.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hi All, I've been quoted £355+VAT for an OEM-spec clutch pack for the 3.2 DSG.

The DM flywheel was just over £600 plus VAT 

Hopefully minimal labour to fit since everything's already apart - I would probably consider stripping/selling Shed rather than pay for both to be done if the transmission wasn't already out of the car 

/Al


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> Hi All, I've been quoted £355+VAT for an OEM-spec clutch pack for the 3.2 DSG.


OK, so not too bad.
Well worth considering at chain time (or DMF time..... whichever cries loudest first!!).


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I've been quoted £355+VAT for an OEM-spec clutch pack for the 3.2 DSG.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so not too bad.
> Well worth considering at chain time (or DMF time..... whichever cries loudest first!!).
Click to expand...

Aye, I need to learn how to check the chain stretch in VCDS - that's the other elephant in the room that's going to need attention soon... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Love these money pits :mrgreen:


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> Aye, I need to learn how to check the chain stretch in VCDS - that's the other elephant in the room that's going to need attention soon... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


To be honest it wouldn't be too much extra to do them now..... you've already done all the work to get to them. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I need to learn how to check the chain stretch in VCDS - that's the other elephant in the room that's going to need attention soon... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest it wouldn't be too much extra to do them now..... you've already done all the work to get to them. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Bugger - my understanding is the car's already being put back together as I type this.


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I need to learn how to check the chain stretch in VCDS - that's the other elephant in the room that's going to need attention soon... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest it wouldn't be too much extra to do them now..... you've already done all the work to get to them. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bugger - my understanding is the car's already being put back together as I type this.
Click to expand...

It's always a dilemma how far you go with the "while you're there" jobs.
You need to stop at some point!


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> You need to stop *when the money runs out*.


Fixed that for you... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LesRSV

MOT passed today for another year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

LesRSV said:


> MOT passed today for another year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Always a worry.
Hoggy.


----------



## vxphan

Today I did the following proactive:

2002 TT 180HP Quattro 94K miles

- Complete PVC and hoses replacement. The old one deteriorated and splitted, caused missed fire and lost crankcase pressure.
- Replaced purge valve and hoses 06A-133-751-AE. The old one is still good, but since I bought a complete Genuine one only $15. So it good time to replace them, good for another 90K
- Replaced with four NGK coil packs and four NGK Iridium plugs. So smooth and quiet idle.
- Key remote and immobilizer adaptation. I only have one key, so it's good times to get another one. Bought a new Genuine exact matched from the bay $21, get it cut at ACE hardware $30, used vag commander to get SKC, remote and immobilizer match using my VAG-COM. So happy I got it work.
- Fitted a set of stainless steel pedal cover, worn out badly. 
- Next target is the Dogbone, just purchased a powerflex red, will install in the next could days.

The car is running so much smoother now.

Cheers,


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I managed to change it from the yellow to white. . Now to bring the headlights back to life














. Any suggestions??


----------



## alexgreyhead

[email protected]yahoo.com said:


> Today I did the following proactive:
> 
> 2002 TT 180HP Quattro 94K miles
> 
> - Complete PVC and hoses replacement. The old one deteriorated and splitted, caused missed fire and lost crankcase pressure.
> - Replaced purge valve and hoses 06A-133-751-AE. The old one is still good, but since I bought a complete Genuine one only $15. So it good time to replace them, good for another 90K
> - Replaced with four NGK coil packs and four NGK Iridium plugs. So smooth and quiet idle.
> - Key remote and immobilizer adaptation. I only have one key, so it's good times to get another one. Bought a new Genuine exact matched from the bay $21, get it cut at ACE hardware $30, used vag commander to get SKC, remote and immobilizer match using my VAG-COM. So happy I got it work.
> - Fitted a set of stainless steel pedal cover, worn out badly.
> - Next target is the Dogbone, just purchased a powerflex red, will install in the next could days.
> 
> The car is running so much smoother now.
> 
> Cheers,


That's a lot of jobs! 

Today I bashed some Alloygators onto Shed's new wheels:










... which made a bit of a mess of my beautiful ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) thumbs:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I also got some pictures of Shed back from Regal. Old and new rear diffs:










Clutch pack measuridge:










Shed's butt exposed:










Front diff final drive bolted on with ARP studs:










Front diff installed:










... and as I was writing this post out, I had a call from Chris at Regal who said they're getting Shed's bits and bobs all back together and everything should be done on Friday "if the DSG adaptation routines run ok" - eek.

So that'll be nice  

/Al


----------



## LesRSV

Apology's if this is inappropriate but my ancient 1.8t 20v Passat sprung a leak from the camshaft seal [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
better access than TT though


----------



## Delta4

LesRSV said:


> Apology's if this is inappropriate but my ancient 1.8t 20v Passat sprung a leak from the camshaft seal [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> better access than TT though


Better access ? the front end is missing


----------



## alexgreyhead

Delta4 said:


> LesRSV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apology's if this is inappropriate but my ancient 1.8t 20v Passat sprung a leak from the camshaft seal [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> better access than TT though
> 
> 
> 
> Better access ? the front end is missing
Click to expand...

Maybe that's how it's supposed to be...? 

I'm guessing LesRSV's engine isn't entirely different to the 1.8T in the TT...? If it's similar, I guess it's entitled to a mention here 

Shame it's not doing too well though...

Edit: hang on, wait a minute - some idiot's mounted the engine sideways! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

Picked Shed up with the Wavetrac diffs front and rear. So far, it looks like Regal Autosport in Southampton have done a brilliant job of fitting them, along with the new clutch and DMF, and tracking the car up.

I'm getting used to the handling but the only really noticeable aspects are that you have to steer _out_ of a turn with a bit more force, but it's nothing unpleasant. Turning into corners, and controlling the cornering rate with throttle (adding throttle tightens the turn in a manageable way) is much better.

I also popped down to Homebase to put in a lavender air freshener and some boot ballast... [smiley=bigcry.gif]



















/Al


----------



## Jam13

Today I detailed the engine bay and treated all the plastics on the car to some Gtecniq c4 permanent trim restorer, not the cheapest of stuff but well worth the money imo


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> I'm getting used to the handling but the only really noticeable aspects are that you have to steer _out_ of a turn with a bit more force, but it's nothing unpleasant.


I had a Quaife diff in my Alfasud back in the early '90s. No power steering in that... and yes the having to forcibly unwind the steering on corner exit was a big "feature". 
A quick rack and no power steering plus me not being the strongest guy in my mid 20's made it tricky :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting used to the handling but the only really noticeable aspects are that you have to steer _out_ of a turn with a bit more force, but it's nothing unpleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Quaife diff in my Alfasud back in the early '90s. No power steering in that... and yes the having to forcibly unwind the steering on corner exit was a big "feature".
> A quick rack and no power steering plus me not being the strongest guy in my mid 20's made it tricky :lol:
Click to expand...

Aye, I've also warned Mrs Greyhead it might be worth taking things easy the next time she drives Shed... :mrgreen:

Edit: wording of original post didn't read particularly, uhm, _well_...


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> Today I detailed the engine bay and treated all the plastics on the car to some Gtecniq c4 permanent trim restorer, not the cheapest of stuff but well worth the money imo


Crikey, that looks completely mint and undriven!


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I detailed the engine bay and treated all the plastics on the car to some Gtecniq c4 permanent trim restorer, not the cheapest of stuff but well worth the money imo
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, that looks completely mint and undriven!
Click to expand...

I bought the car at the turn of the year with 15700 miles on the clock and it's now approaching 17k so it is getting driven but as a second car. With the weather we have had this year the roof has been down more than not.

Cheers


----------



## Pukmeister

Today I.........properly gave the missus the keys to my car for the first time (no trip around the block this time).

What have I done........ [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j8keith

Pukmeister said:


> Today I.........properly gave the missus the keys to my car for the first time (no trip around the block this time).
> 
> What have I done........ [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pour yourself something strong.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Today I.........properly gave the missus the keys to my car for the first time (no trip around the block this time).
> 
> What have I done........ [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I did this the first time Mrs Greyhead took Shed out. Turns out, Mrs G is a better and safer driver than myself, so we've agreed that she will be doing the driving whenever we go anywhere together now... :mrgreen:

Also, I fitted a gadget and removed a spider:




























/Al


----------



## Pukmeister

Any plans on mounting that little screen for (presumably) the haldex controller somewhere more "factory" looking Alex, or does it just sit atop the dash like a satnav ?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Any plans on mounting that little screen for (presumably) the haldex controller somewhere more "factory" looking Alex, or does it just sit atop the dash like a satnav ?


Aye, it's HPA's Haldex gadget. Current position isn't ideal - it causes a reflection off the inside of the screen which is distracting and will be problematic at night, plus it'll attract unwanted attention.

I'd ideally like to mount it somewhere either low down in the middle or possibly even in the headliner in front of the courtesy light...

As long as it doesn't end up looking like this [smiley=bigcry.gif] :










/Al


----------



## Jam13

Today I fitted some new wiper blades, at first I bought some Bosch aero twins but decided they looked far to bulky and clumsy so ended up going with genuine oem parts. Looks much better imo


----------



## Tuscan12

Hello All,

After a few weeks off the TT forum as I have been decorating. Today I took my TT camping

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Tuscan12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After a few weeks off the TT forum as I have been decorating. Today I took my TT camping


That looks like fun! I wish Mrs Greyhead fancied the Boy Scout/Girl Guide type of holiday. 

Shed's been a sod the last couple of days; after fitting the HPA Touch Motion controller, she started throwing an error for a faulty ABS sensor on the front-right - the traction control and ABS warning lights were on.

I popped the front o/s wheel off to find nothing obviously wrong with the ABS sensor or its connections, but I did find that somehow, since returning from having the diffs fitted, the outer CV boot has developed a split and dumped a significant amount of the CV joint's grease onto the lower arm, track control arm, and inside of the wheel, so that needed a swamp-fix courtesy of some Gorilla tape and a handful of zip-ties (this will be fixed properly shortly...):



















Back onto the ABS sensor trail; I'd seen something similar in my HPA research where a rear-left ABS sensor code was being thrown due to the way the HPA controller sits in-between the Haldex and the CAN-BUS system and intercepts ABS signals to make the Haldex controller change its behaviour:



Code:


01 Engine
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS
            P1606 - 001 - Electrical Malfunction

02 Auto Trans
18255 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller
            P1847 - 000 -  - Intermittent

03 ABS Brakes
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

So, I started by removing the HPA controller from the car, but the error wouldn't clear - the second I cleared the ABS error code, it came back. Every time.

So I started researching what else could be causing the problem, and a lot of results started coming up for the Mk60 ABS unit that suggested the ABS controller was kaput. At this point, I was having thoughts along the lines that somehow, via CAN-BUS, the HPA controller might have done some damage; however - it turns out I was wrong.

I popped down to ECP today and picked up a replacement Pagid ABS sensor - £24 vs Audi's £80+ - and had a lot of fun bashing the old sensor out, and fitting the new one. Actually, it was a total pain in the arse and the car fought me at every step - the 5mm allen bolt holding the sensor in wouldn't come out, the sensor itself was corroded-welded into the hub, then when I broke it up it got jammed between the hub carrier and the ABS sensor ring, necessitating removal of the brake rotor and caliper, and then once out, the new one wouldn't go in without much filing, swearing and skinning of knuckles [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]



















Once fitted, I started Shed up - the traction control warning light had gone out, but the ABS light stayed lit. After a mile test drive, the ABS light went out by itself, and [touch wood] after a further 30 miles or so of driving - 15 of which with the HPA controller plugged back in - everything's been fine.

So, hooray! 

/Al


----------



## Tuscan12

Alex,

getting pissed in the Peak District is a lot easier! Now on my 7th beer chased down with a few sambuca's. It's now pissing down in a typically British fashion. I really like the look of the HPA unit. However it frankly looks like it's caused you a whole lot of arse ache! I hope it now works after that investment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Tuscan12 said:


> Alex,
> 
> getting pissed in the Peak District is a lot easier! Now on my 7th beer chased down with a few sambuca's. It's now pissing down in a typically British fashion. I really like the look of the HPA unit. However it frankly looks like it's caused you a whole lot of arse ache! I hope it now works after that investment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Yeah, I just looked at the rainfall radar and I hope you've camped on high ground - there's a massive band of weather moving slowly northwards up the UK:










The HPA has actually been absolutely fine - I don't think it was the cause of the faulty sensor; I think it was just bad luck (or possibly the fact I did some unusually-spirited driving whilst testing it  ) that the sensor packed up when it did. Or, equally, it might have been contaminated with CV joint grease...?

It seems like a brilliant bit of kit, but I've had to wait almost 5 months for HPA to do a production run. I was on the fence about getting this vs the Powertrak insert or the United Motorsports Haldex re-flash; all three seem to make the back-end more fun in their own special ways, but the HPA gadget is definitely a purchase I'm happy with 

/Al


----------



## benckj

Today I changed my Haldex & rear diff oil then pulled my coil packs and plugs to check and replace. They were far worse than I anticipated so improvised a seal solution using o ring & grease to keep water out.


----------



## paradigital

Not strictly "today", but I have in the last week picked up some 18" V6 Ronals (anyone know if they had a sales/style name?), got them refurbished in a light anthracite, and also picked up a spare steering wheel which I've shipped to Royal Steering Wheels to have retrimmed in Alcantara, red stitching and a red top-centre stripe (the wheel is also being padded out an extra 2mm to be more like the thickness of the modern/current S/RS wheels).



















Just deciding on tyres now, was about to push the button on Michelin PSS, but then I remembered how my MX5 drove on Yokohama Advan AD08R, so am possibly going to go for track/semi-slicks on these wheels. I can then get the BBS RS2's off the car and away for refurb, though I'm yet to find anyone willing to refurb split-rims that's even remotely close to local to me (north Staffordshire/Cheshire border).

Steering wheel should be back around the 21st, so will get some pics up when it's arrived and installed!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Those wheels look lovely, Paradigital 

I love the work Royal did on Shed's wheel - you won't be disappointed.

8) /Al


----------



## Pukmeister

Those refurbed Ronals look superb.

With a weekend of overtime work likely, I think financing my own wheel refurb is due on my 9-spokes very soon.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Took Shed out for a bit of a mini-road-trip today - up the M1 from London to Derby, up the A6 for some twisty action to Manc, sat in traffic and got lost in Manc for 90 minutes because I'm not as good at navigating as I think I am ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] ), then across the Peak District for some beautiful views before scooting down the A1 home again.

400-ish miles of driving on the Wavetrac diffs and they're simply astounding  Loads of grip in the corners without trying to kill me. Well worth the investment 

/Al


----------



## slater9000

I spent 25mins working the seized manual door barrel on my TT that has been sat for a while. After realising that the battery had died, remote locking obvs didn't work and the barrel had seized I thought I'd never never back in. However some Halfords release spray and what seemed like forever trying to get the key in, I finally got it back in the lock and opened it up! Next task is to get it to the garage for service.


----------



## CapeTownTT

Fitted my freshly rebuilt Garrett, along with a nice new oil return line. Happy days!









Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC0TTRS

Not today but a few days ago :-*

Got Bill to work his magic 8)

30bhp / 52ft-lb improvement - Stage 1

Feels a different car now, much better!


----------



## paradigital

alexgreyhead said:


> Those wheels look lovely, Paradigital
> 
> I love the work Royal did on Shed's wheel - you won't be disappointed.
> 
> 8) /Al





Pukmeister said:


> Those refurbed Ronals look superb.
> 
> With a weekend of overtime work likely, I think financing my own wheel refurb is due on my 9-spokes very soon.


Went with Michelin Pilot Super Sports in the end, couldn't pass up the tyre at just over £100 a corner.


----------



## Jam13

paradigital said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels look lovely, Paradigital
> 
> I love the work Royal did on Shed's wheel - you won't be disappointed.
> 
> 8) /Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those refurbed Ronals look superb.
> 
> With a weekend of overtime work likely, I think financing my own wheel refurb is due on my 9-spokes very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went with Michelin Pilot Super Sports in the end, couldn't pass up the tyre at just over £100 a corner.
Click to expand...

Looks Good  you cant go wrong with those v6 ronals


----------



## vxphan

Today I replaced the Dogbone, 8N0-199-851. It's for 180HP Quattro at 90K miles. The car is my DD, so I don't want any unwanted vibration. I go with the Genuine part which is softer rubber. The 180HP engine with 9.5:1 compression ratio surely generate more vibration compare to the 225.


----------



## Jam13

Had a blast with a mate in his Z3M on way in to work today 

Guess who arrived first


----------



## keithriley

All wheels now fully refurbed, rear calipers stripped and cleaned (due to ssticking) new rear pads, disks skimmed and treated to a valet, mainly due to the state of the inside.
Shiny shiny once again


----------



## paradigital

Today I...

Recieved my steering wheel back from Royal Steering Wheels...










I went for +2mm thickness, black alcantara, red stitching and red leather centre stripe.

Now to get it fitted!

EDIT: I'm also contemplating flocking the airbag, is this a daft idea?


----------



## BrianB

paradigital said:


> Today I...
> 
> Recieved my steering wheel back from Royal Steering Wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for +2mm thickness, black alcantara, red stitching and red leather centre stripe.
> 
> Now to get it fitted!
> 
> EDIT: I'm also contemplating flocking the airbag, is this a daft idea?


That looks really really nice.............perhaps on next years list of things to do!!!


----------



## TTaRSe

BrianB said:


> paradigital said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I...
> 
> Recieved my steering wheel back from Royal Steering Wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for +2mm thickness, black alcantara, red stitching and red leather centre stripe.
> 
> Now to get it fitted!
> 
> EDIT: I'm also contemplating flocking the airbag, is this a daft idea?
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really really nice.............perhaps on next years list of things to do!!!
Click to expand...

Very nice indeed - how much was that service?


----------



## paradigital

BrianB said:


> That looks really really nice.............perhaps on next years list of things to do!!!





TTaRSe said:


> Very nice indeed - how much was that service?


Cheers guys. Not a cheap service by any means at £159.99, but (and it's a big but) the service is excellent, the turnaround time superb for the work involved (less than two weeks for mine), I did provide a spare wheel to work on (bought from eBay for £29.99 - obviously wasn't bothered about condition) which you don't *need* to do if you leave a security deposit, but I wanted to retain my original wheel to return the car to stock if I wanted to. The most important factor however is that the craftsmanship is sublime, the stitching is gorgeous, the finish excellent, and I can't wait to get the thing installed!


----------



## TTaRSe

paradigital said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really really nice.............perhaps on next years list of things to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed - how much was that service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers guys. Not a cheap service by any means at £159.99, but (and it's a big but) the service is excellent, the turnaround time superb for the work involved (less than two weeks for mine), I did provide a spare wheel to work on (bought from eBay for £29.99 - obviously wasn't bothered about condition) which you don't *need* to do if you leave a security deposit, but I wanted to retain my original wheel to return the car to stock if I wanted to. The most important factor however is that the craftsmanship is sublime, the stitching is gorgeous, the finish excellent, and I can't wait to get the thing installed!
Click to expand...

Actually I think that is a really reasonable price.


----------



## Jam13

Got my TT armrest finished today, I eventually managed to get a black leather one at a decent price but whe it arrived the colour match wasn't great as I have alcantara/leather soul. I decided to get it re-trimmed in alcantara and picked up a rear coupe seat that was damaged for next to nothing. I'm going to try and manufacture a cup holder as I can't bring myself to butcher a mint double cup holder to make it into a single cup holder. To be honest i think the Audi cup holders are useless anyhow especially for bottles or mcds milkshakes


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my front wing for one that isn't as rusty. Wak's guide to bumper removal came in useful, but I had to drill out three fasteners, and one of the lower bolts on the front of the wing sheared, so at some point I'll have to sort that out. Other than that, it went quite smoothly. Lots of "stuff" behind the wheelarch liners that needed to be cleaned out. Pipe to the aliens has enough "give" that it didn't need to be disconnected, which was handy.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today I reminded myself why I'm an idiot... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Postie rings bell and drops off a box of shiny Milltek bling - a 3" cat-back system for a 225 TT - the plan being to ask Powerflow to make up a Y-joiner to fit the 225 system to my 3.2 cat outlet pipes, so I could upgrade from the current 2.75" system and quieten the exhaust slightly with the bigger boxes on the Milltek system:




























Took the exhaust up to Powerflow St Albania where their exhaust chap welded up this absolute piece of artwork - I'm no expert, but he built this adaptor pipe in a relatively short space of time and to me it looks brilliant:










The pipe is fitted by cutting about 8 inches off the downstream end of the cat's outlet pipes and Y-piece, and bolting this on. The Milltek 3" system then bolts straight up:










All was going fine until they tried to get the back box to fit, where we all discovered that the 3.2 and QS models have about 1 inch less headroom in the back box's void under the boot floor due to the different boot floorpan being fitted to accommodate the battery:










We talked through the various options - one was for Powerflow to custom build the entire exhaust system, but I wanted to keep the Milltek back box (it was the whole reason for buying the system) because of its large bore and high capacity, to help keep the exhaust a bit quieter. Powerflow can build custom boxes, but I didn't relish the thought of getting a quote to make up a box which is as complicated internally as this Milltek.

As an example, in this photo you can see the way the entry pipe diverges in a Y-shape inside the back-box; this then curves round to the exits, too, to guide the exhaust flow, and it's a design which Milltek have no doubt spent some time getting "right":










So option 2 was for Powerflow to modify the back box by repositioning it further towards the front of the car, and to modify the hangers and tailpipe outlets to sit correctly.

Time was running out, so I asked them to bolt up the exhaust as best they could and I will be going back next week to have the Milltek system adapted to fit Shed's bulky boot... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Here's how the pipes sit at the moment - the o/s outlet is almost in the right place, but the n/s is completely on the squizz (I'm running without the tailpipes fitted for now so it doesn't look too awful):










Oh well! It sounds better already, though, and this way I know I'll be getting an exhaust which has the flow I want and an excellent fit. Shame it wasn't a direct swap, but you live and learn... 

/Al


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> All was going fine until they tried to get the back box to fit, where we all discovered that the 3.2 and QS models have about 1 inch less headroom in the back box's void under the boot floor due to the different boot floorpan being fitted to accommodate the battery...


Yep, it's why there are so few exhaust options for the V6 & QS.
Miltek did make a V6 system, but stopped.
The Blueflame system was fab, but they stopped too.

Only off-the-shelf V6 system I know of now is Scorpion.


----------



## gogs

Gotta Love the shiny tail pipes though 

I had a milltek on my last V6, at around 50mph it droned, I have a bluflame on the current V6, guess what! It also drones around 50-60mph 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paradigital

Aaaaand, wheel fitted:


----------



## Pukmeister

Thanks for the V6 exhaust info, I might need one if mine gets any more rusty.

I was thinking of getting a quote for a bespoke job if all else fails, good to know that Scorpion make something.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Cheers pukmeister, david c and gogs.

Pukmeister - it so happens it was a Scorpion v6 exhaust I took off Shed. It sounds lovely and doesn't drone as it has a flapper on one of the pipes; if only it was 3" instead of 2.75".

That said, the left tailpipe seemed to always want to stick out 10mm more than the right and once I'd noticed it, it bugged me... 

/Al


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> Cheers pukmeister, david c and gogs.
> 
> Pukmeister - it so happens it was a Scorpion v6 exhaust I took off Shed. It sounds lovely and doesn't drone as it has a flapper on one of the pipes; if only it was 3" instead of 2.75".
> 
> That said, the left tailpipe seemed to always want to stick out 10mm more than the right and once I'd noticed it, it bugged me...


The uneven Scorpion tailpipe issue has been mentioned before.

Keep us up to date with how your Milltek 225 rearbox goes. It would be great if it can be made to fit.
The OEM V6/QS rear boxes have an inset section to get the extra clearance, I can't remember what Milltek did with their V6 box, but there were complaints of tailpipes being at different levels.... so maybe they just bent the mounting!!

And... :wink: will your old Scorpion system be available? What sort of condition is it in?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hi David, from the pictures I found Milltek used a smaller box for the QS and V6 systems which looked to be about the same size and design as the Scorpion system.

My Scorpion system's had about a year's use. There's what looks like a small rust spot on one of the tailpipe tips which may or may not polish off - I'll give it a damned good Cillit Banging and get some photos next week - pop me a pm in the week and I'll send them over.


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> The OEM V6/QS rear boxes have an inset section to get the extra clearance


Found a pic of Shed's original exhaust - I've added some annotations re the indented sections...


----------



## HOGG

Went to the caravan for a day or two









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Carried out some ghetto surgery on the Milltek 3-inch-which-is-actually-a-2.75-inch system to make it fit the lower 3.2/QS boot floor, by angle grinding a section off the top-left-hand-side of the back-box and riveting in some steel plate.

I added some extra wadding as I wasn't sure there was enough in there - now I'm wondering if maybe I've over-done it, which would mean a noisier idle noise level (as the extra wadding density will be less-able to absorb the exhaust pulses) but might end up with a less-noisy exhaust at motorway cruising speeds, which would be appreciated... 

I'll be taking the box down to Powerflow who will hopefully TIG it back together...




























/Al


----------



## sussexbythesea

successfully reset my airbag light using VCDS lite 

First time I've really had to use it, let's see how long it lasts.

Just hope I don't have to use it again too soon :roll:


----------



## Pukmeister

sussexbythesea said:


> successfully reset my airbag light using VCDS lite
> 
> First time I've really had to use it, let's see how long it lasts.
> 
> Just hope I don't have to use it again too soon :roll:


Did you look at the scan report to find the source of the fault ?

Last one I scanned/reset was a passenger seat side airbag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea

Pukmeister said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> successfully reset my airbag light using VCDS lite
> 
> First time I've really had to use it, let's see how long it lasts.
> 
> Just hope I don't have to use it again too soon :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the scan report to find the source of the fault ?
> 
> Last one I scanned/reset was a passenger seat side airbag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Adam, yes I did have a look, something about intermittent high resistance, drivers side, so I'm not expecting it to go away. I thought I'd reset it this time and see how soon it comes back and take it from there....


----------



## MK1_Shep

I managed to get a load of those littles jobs done that you think wont take long but ends up taking ages....

1) started working on the engine bay tidy up, some wet n dry sanding and sealed up the plastics with Auto Finesse Revive (did the grill with this as well today actually)
Before:


After

(there's still a trail from the Revive but you can see which bit I've sanded and polished

2) removed the knee bars (correct name??) and cleaned up behind, polished the metal up as well, this has bugged me since the day I've had the car, think someone spilt a can of coke and it went behind and into the grooves, had to be done.

A during picture [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 


3) general clean inside the car, need to hoover up after eating a Ginsters pasty on the road the other day :? :? hung a new air freshener as well, that's one of my favourite things to do after a good clean! Still need to put my TT Forum stickers in though!

4) Shopping!! Ordered some new springs and a new air filter - can't wait for them to come

5) had a couple of beers and fell asleep watching football - twice


----------



## j8keith

MK1_Shep said:


> I managed to get a load of those littles jobs done that you think wont take long but ends up taking ages....
> 
> 1) started working on the engine bay tidy up, some wet n dry sanding and sealed up the plastics with Auto Finesse Revive (did the grill with this as well today actually)
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> (there's still a trail from the Revive but you can see which bit I've sanded and polished
> 
> 2) removed the knee bars (correct name??) and cleaned up behind, polished the metal up as well, this has bugged me since the day I've had the car, think someone spilt a can of coke and it went behind and into the grooves, had to be done.
> 
> A during picture [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 3) general clean inside the car, need to hoover up after eating a Ginsters pasty on the road the other day :? :? hung a new air freshener as well, that's one of my favourite things to do after a good clean! Still need to put my TT Forum stickers in though!
> 
> 4) Shopping!! Ordered some new springs and a new air filter - can't wait for them to come
> 
> 5) had a couple of beers and fell asleep watching football - twice


Great looking Mk1, you even have a colour matching tool bag.


----------



## Spliffy

5) had a couple of beers and fell asleep watching football - twice[/quote said:


> Great looking Mk1, you even have a colour matching tool bag.


Watching football has the same affect on me :lol:

Nick


----------



## BrianB

Fitted new rear calipers, Tarox discs and pads, just waiting on some tubing to arrive to bleed and reconnect handbrake cables.


----------



## MK1_Shep

j8keith said:


> Great looking Mk1, you even have a colour matching tool bag.


I've actually got two the same colour, my polisher is the same colour as well. I'm slowly working my way round the car with that, couple of panels at a time!!

I've only ever owned 3 cars - they have all been red, strange when my favourite colour is probably blue :lol: :lol:



Spliffy said:


> Watching football has the same affect on me :lol:
> 
> Nick


And I think it was more the beer than the football that made me fall asleep.

Today I fitted my LED number plate lights, it's crazy how little things like that can really make a car look fresher and newer - or is that just me?


----------



## Jam13

Today I took the TT to Ayr Audi for a free health check, they confirmed the coil packs had been done and gave the car a full bill of health, while I was there they had the local dent master present so he took a couple of very minor dings out of the drivers side door while I waited. These guys are very good at what they do and only charged me £40. Result


----------



## Pukmeister

...fitted a replacement auxiliary drivebelt this afternoon as the idler telltale marker was past the max mark on the casting. A bugger to remove all the lower arch trim to do the job.

Also noticed serious wear to the offside outer front brake pad whilst the wheel was off, stripped the caliper to find seized up slider pins (both sides). A quick polish and some red rubber grease has it fixed but the pad material is starting to delaminate so new pads are needed asap. Measured disks with a micrometer and noted readings but got to check the minimum thickness spec tomorrow.

Also checked all fluids and tested the brake fluid, greater than 3% moisture content so now a brake fluid flush is added to the list of jobs.


----------



## Pukmeister

and today I read the Bentley manual and learnt that my disk are just under minimum thickness. Then I looked online for new V6 disks and nearly had a coronary.


----------



## David C

Pukmeister said:


> and today I read the Bentley manual and learnt that my disk are just under minimum thickness. Then I looked online for new V6 disks and nearly had a coronary.


Yes the correct 2-piece discs are expensive.
I got a pair of Zimmerman (which are OEM) from GSF for a good price after their discount.

Also worth considering the fixed price deal for Audi to supply and fit front discs and pads for £499.


----------



## Pukmeister

I just sent John-H a PM asking about discounts on Zimmermann disks from GSF, I am on my hols shortly so will have to remedy the disk problem on my return when I get time I haven't checked the rears but I dare say they need doing too. Not cheap, but I guess its way cheaper than not being able to stop.

This is doubtless one of the reasons why my car was moved on cheaply, I suspect the owner knew about brakes, camchain and dmf being expensive and moved the car on pronto. I can't grumble, it was cheap and I knew what I was buying.


----------



## David C

Pukmeister said:


> I just sent John-H a PM asking about discounts on Zimmermann disks from GSF, I am on my hols shortly so will have to remedy the disk problem on my return when I get time I haven't checked the rears but I dare say they need doing too. Not cheap, but I guess its way cheaper than not being able to stop.
> 
> This is doubtless one of the reasons why my car was moved on cheaply, I suspect the owner knew about brakes, camchain and dmf being expensive and moved the car on pronto. I can't grumble, it was cheap and I knew what I was buying.


When I got mine, the public 60% GSF discount worked out cheaper than the forum "special" price.


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent John-H a PM asking about discounts on Zimmermann disks from GSF, I am on my hols shortly so will have to remedy the disk problem on my return when I get time I haven't checked the rears but I dare say they need doing too. Not cheap, but I guess its way cheaper than not being able to stop.
> 
> This is doubtless one of the reasons why my car was moved on cheaply, I suspect the owner knew about brakes, camchain and dmf being expensive and moved the car on pronto. I can't grumble, it was cheap and I knew what I was buying.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, the public 60% GSF discount worked out cheaper than the forum "special" price.
Click to expand...

I think I may have stumbled into the public discount myself recently - phoned GSF and mentioned I was referred from the TT Forum but I don't know what the discount was; just that I think they set me back about £140 a pair and they're OEM spec jobbies.


----------



## Pukmeister

If I could get a pair of Zimmermanns for £140 I would bite their hands off.

Their website prices are crazy, no way can I justify paying the online price.


----------



## David C

Pukmeister said:


> If I could get a pair of Zimmermanns for £140 I would bite their hands off.
> 
> Their website prices are crazy, no way can I justify paying the online price.


Just get on their email list and they will send you emails with discount codes every week.
Currently a 58% discount, but its often 60%.

£140/pair would be fantastic, after the 60% discount I paid £140 each. :?


----------



## Horlixx

Productive day today... got my haldex and DSG oil/filters changed and finally managed to get my R32 rear ARB fitted - the collars were knackered on the old one and i suspect that was the cause of the occasionally knocking i was getting from the rear

Heres a pic of my car from today


----------



## HOGG

Bought another car to use for shop runs etc. As I'm not allowed to use the works van out of hours.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today, I changed the Eibach coilovers' springs on the front, replacing the 70 N/mm main coils and 10 N/mm helper springs with 100 N/mm mains and 50 N/mm helpers:










The thinking behind this is that the 10 N/mm helper springs did next to nothing, being completely compressed almost all the time when they were on the car. The 70 N/mm springs allowed the suspension to hit the bump-stops on big impacts, making the ride crashy and unpleasant.

I found that KW Suspension have a UK website where you can purchase individual springs. I chose to uprate the main springs one step, from 70 N/mm to 100 N/mm. Since the helper springs didn't seem to be helping much, I thought I would specify some springs which would only be part-compressed in normal road driving, so smaller bumps would be absorbed smoothly. I chose 50 N/mm springs, and the end result is a nice level of progressive compression in the springs, giving an OEM-like progressive feel to the suspension.

You can see in this picture that the uncompressed old and new springs have a similar length:










New springs fitted:










Coilover gaiter fitted. These are brilliant bits of kit - the Eibach shocks and springs have virtually no corrosion or marks on them after 18,000 miles of use:










I started to panic when installing the springs that I might not be able to get the ride height down to a sensible level if the new springs pushed the car up in the air, but thankfully with the coilovers wound down to their lowest setting, I got the hub centre-to-arch top down to 340mm; in practice I will be running a 355mm or 360mm height to keep the ride nice and OEM-spec. This is me matching the left and right ride heights:










For such a seemingly-straight-forward job, it certainly made a mess of the driveway with all the tools I ended up using:










Measuring arch-gap using the old "how many fingers?" technique:










The ride is noticeably improved (well, it was once I sorted out a slightly-loose anti roll bar link bolt). The front suspension now deals with speed bumps and potholes with the same muted "thud" that the rear always has, rather than the crashy almost metal-on-metal clang the old springs used to suffer from.

Cornering seems tight and the suspension hasn't so far felt over-sprung for the shocks. Once I have the Milltek back box back from Powerflow (if it ever returns [smiley=bigcry.gif] ), I will put some more-spirited miles on the new springs to properly test them, but for now I'm very pleased.

The springs were bought from KW's UK website, in case anybody else is interested in this modification.

/Al


----------



## Horlixx

Alex bud, have you got a link for the coilover gaitors you have fitted on there - i assume they have Velcro so can be fitted/removed easily


----------



## alexgreyhead

Horlixx said:


> Alex bud, have you got a link for the coilover gaitors you have fitted on there - i assume they have Velcro so can be fitted/removed easily


Hello pal, I can't find the exact guy but I suspect this is probably him...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3159207165

Yup, mine have velcro and apart from a 10mm-ish split caused by the last garage trapping one in a spring cup, they've been bullet-proof and very good at keeping everything but the occasional grain of sand out for the last 2 years.

/Al


----------



## Pukmeister

It might be an idea to spray the shocks/springs with some ACF50 or similar before fitting a shock gaiter. As well as keeping shite out they are probably good at trapping water in and preventing it drying.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> It might be an idea to spray the shocks/springs with some ACF50 or similar before fitting a shock gaiter. As well as keeping shite out they are probably good at trapping water in and preventing it drying.


Way ahead of you, chap  Everything has a liberal coating of ACF50, especially the threads at the base of the shocks and the grub screw in the platform.

That reminds me - I need to buy some more soon...


----------



## Horlixx

alexgreyhead said:


> Horlixx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex bud, have you got a link for the coilover gaitors you have fitted on there - i assume they have Velcro so can be fitted/removed easily
> 
> 
> 
> Hello pal, I can't find the exact guy but I suspect this is probably him...
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3159207165
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Awesome thx, the ones i found were £38 and imported from Latvia or somewhere random.

Wish I'd known this before fitting my coilovers last year


----------



## alexgreyhead

Horlixx said:


> Awesome thx, the ones i found were £38 and imported from Latvia or somewhere random


I've just checked my Paypal and this is the chap I used. Cost me £29ish for four gaitors. He asked me to measure my springs front and back and he made them up to fit perfectly.

The rear covers cover the rear spring and the height adjuster that sits on top of it, too, which was the main part I wanted to keep clean to preserve it. I adjusted the ride height last week and none of the adjusters' threads were showing any signs of corrosion. 8)

/Al


----------



## TRTT

Today I....picked up an Audi microfibre interior cloth:


----------



## MK1_Shep

started getting deliveries through the post for some bits I'm getting sorted next week once I've got my next piece of work finished

I'm excited and fighting back the urge to get more bits


----------



## V555

TRTT said:


> Today I....picked up an Audi microfibre interior cloth:


And what did Audi charge you for this £1 duster lol


----------



## silkman

Today I ordered the H&R lowering springs kit


----------



## MK1_Shep

fitted a pipercross induction kit and picked up my Ebiach lowering springs and a box full of superpro bushes for the lower control arm and the arb at the front,

They will get fitted some point next week


----------



## oVerboost

MK1_Shep said:


> fitted a pipercross induction kit and picked up my Ebiach lowering springs and a box full of superpro bushes for the lower control arm and the arb at the front,
> 
> They will get fitted some point next week


Make sure the Pipercross isn't too oily before fitting, or you'll be going through MAF sensors in no time...


----------



## MK1_Shep

oVerboost said:


> MK1_Shep said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitted a pipercross induction kit and picked up my Ebiach lowering springs and a box full of superpro bushes for the lower control arm and the arb at the front,
> 
> They will get fitted some point next week
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the Pipercross isn't too oily before fitting, or you'll be going through MAF sensors in no time...
Click to expand...

Cheers for this buddy - I'd picked up on this after reading a few threads on here, before I fitted it, so hopefully no issues for me


----------



## alexgreyhead

A few Shed updates over the last week - probably nothing too interesting, but I took some photos so I thought I'd share a few here...

First, I picked the modified Milltek back box up from the welders; they removed my alu rivets and welded everything up fairly nicely. There's a bit of sugaring but I'm told it's nothing to worry about:










When I fitted the exhaust I used new, thicker centre-section rubbers:










The finished* result:

* Not quite finished - see below.










I also got the front of the car up on the ramps and adjusted the steering rack free play; last week I tightened the adjuster nut by 45 degrees (clockwise) but this made the steering feel stiff just left and right of centre, so I backed the nut off by 20 degrees. Now the steering is perfect and there's no clunking from the rack, and no stiffness:










While I was down there, I replaced a couple of the rustiest or missing M8 Torx screws. I've ordered up some more, and also found some stainless bolts to replace the larger T45 Torx undertray bolts which should arrive soon:










Obligatory "on ramps, dismantled" shot:










I grabbed this shot while I was out and about, showing the ride height as it stands now. The wheel centre-to-arch is around 360mm, so in-between pre- and post-facelift heights. I like it - it's a much better ride, without being too wallowy or too hard:










After driving the car a few miles, I found that as the exhaust got up to operating temperature, it was vibrating on the rear cross-member and touching the boot floor. I dropped the centre-section off the exhaust and compressed the top of the pipe as it passes under the cross-member to add an extra 3mm clearance which was just enough to stop the exhaust hitting there. Shame I don't have access to proper pipe bending equipment or even a good vice as that would have been a huge help here.

Before:










After:










A selection of fasteners and bolts have arrived for the undertray and wheelarch liners which I'll fit when I'm next under the front-end:










You can see here where the exhaust back-box was hitting the boot floor - I didn't quite cut enough off the box here. An extra 5mm would have made all the difference:










I saw that the exhaust hanger had a drain hole which I could use to install a bolt which could act as a spacer to restrict the exhaust's movement:










I then gave the entire hanger a liberal coating of Bilt Hamber Dynax spray-wax. When I next remove the hanger, I will also drill a new drain hole adjacent to the bolt to prevent any moisture build-up:










I also experimented with using a sheet of 3mm rubber to create an anti-vibration damper. I cut the rubber into a strip with one end bolted to an exhaust hanger bolt, and the other end sandwiched between the back-box and the boot floor. I did a 100-mile journey in the car yesterday and there was no smell of burning rubber, and Shed didn't catch fire, so this might work as a solution - I will inspect the rubber after a few more miles and create a more-permanent solution if it seems to have survived the heat...



















Lastly, I installed speed bleeder nipples in the new Hi-Spec calipers - these have a one-way valve in to prevent air ingress when bleeding the brakes. The speed bleeder is the larger nipple in this photo. Also, nipples... [smiley=bigcry.gif] (sorry).










Giraffe provided for... scale? I dunno...










The Hi-Spec calipers can be mounted either ahead of, or behind the axle depending on the application, so they have bleed nipples on both ends. As you only need to use the nipples at the top-most side of the caliper when bleeding, I only need to fit two speed bleeders.

The calipers should only be mounted one way up; you can see here that the pistons are different sizes, going from smallest on one side to largest on the other. This is designed to ensure even braking force is applied across the whole pad, and the smallest piston should be on the leading edge of the pad.

So, on the TT with its front calipers mounted in a leading position, we need to apply the speed-bleeders closest to the smallest pistons:










Speed bleeders installed. I got mine from Demon Tweeks. A bit pricey but worth it if you're a bit cack-handed at bleeding brakes like I am... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










More giraffe action. This guy is called Jaypeep. Mrs Greyhead is to blame for this silliness... :mrgreen:










(more below - I've reached my attachment limit  ).


----------



## alexgreyhead

I've chosen Pagid's RST1 brake pads as they are marketed as being designed to have excellent cold-bite characteristics; these are quite a lot more expensive than the "default" Mintex pads which Hi-Spec recommended, but I've heard a lot of complaints that Mintex pads almost always squeal. I spent a lot of time and quite a lot of money preventing the current Brembos on Shed from squealing and don't want to go back to having a car that sounds like it's in pain whenever you slow down...










Lastly, I dusted off my Hel Performance braided hoses which will be fitted with the Hi-Specs. I bought these for the OEM calipers last year before I decided to upgrade to the Brembos; the Brembos needed a different brake hose connector, so these were sitting unused and I nearly sold them, but thankfully didn't.

The Hi-Spec calipers came with braided hoses, but they are the banjo bolt type and have more moving parts including a single-use (copper?) crush washer. I wanted to avoid having any additional complexity so I'm going to fit the Hel Performance lines and keep the Hi-Spec lines as spares.










Ok, that's it from me 

/Al


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hmm... I wrote a long update in this thread an hour ago and now it's vanished... [smiley=bomb.gif]

Bugger.


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> Hmm... I wrote a long update in this thread an hour ago and now it's vanished... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Looks like the forum is having its usual missing posts issue... I've had missing posts too... :x

Sometimes they come back.


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> Looks like the forum is having its usual missing posts issue... I've had missing posts too... :x
> 
> Sometimes they come back.


It has indeed come back, which makes I happy 'cos I spent a little while writing it


----------



## BrianB

Got a bit closer to replacing my cam chain tensioner, marked up the sixteen links after setting TDC using mark on flywheel.


----------



## Jam13

Finally got myself a set of oem qs rims for a decent price, got them from a fellow forum member 'gogs' very nice chap with a very nice V6 coupe. Just need to get them refurbed and treat them to some eagle F1s

Ps, check out the marketplace thread as Gordon's selling a stack of tt goodies at the moment

Cheers


----------



## Back 2 TT

Finally bought a hard top 

The Bose sounds awsome playing music now :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BrianB

Did a little bit more on my chain tensioner, taking my time to avoid putting the timing out.


----------



## Arpy

...had her alloys powder coated (special birthday treat, she was 16 yesterday!)


----------



## rawlins

Received my new 170 piece socket set in the post

Time to graze some knuckles. Thermostat, Coolant Flush, PCV hoses and Rocker Cover Gasket over the next few weekends.


----------



## BrianB

Started the engine after finishing the chain tensioner replacement yesterday, rattled like a good un for a second or two then went for a drive came back and scanned for faults. None found and no oil leaks.
Just need to leave it for a few days now and see if it's cured the slight rattle I was getting when starting after a few days not being used.


----------



## infidel.uk

got the car started for the 1st time in 9 weeks, lol

in preparation for my 1st car stereo competition at silverstone on 6th oct.

if i win a trophy ill drop a few piccies on.


----------



## BrianB

Cleaned 10 days worth of dust blowing into the garage off the car.


----------



## Jam13

BrianB said:


> Cleaned 10 days worth of dust blowing into the garage off the car.


Looks nice, just need some tyre gel to finish it off.


----------



## BrianB

Jam13 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned 10 days worth of dust blowing into the garage off the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, just need some tyre gel to finish it off.
Click to expand...

Thanks, your right, another job for another day


----------



## PeteG55

Just ordered a cam cover gasket and a set of the fasteners for the under bonnet plastics. Lots of small bits and pieces to do on this one.


----------



## PlasticMac

Today I had gearbox oil changed, sounds and feels smoother.

While parked up, listening to Steve Wright, waiting for my spanner man, this happened:


----------



## Jam13

Today I received an update from the powder coaters on my qs rims, as they won't be going on a qs I decided against an oe finish, after a lot of deliberation I settled on BMW shadow chrome. I will be keeping the V6 Ronals on the car for shows etc but always wanted a set of these as a second set.

The wheels were stripped, blasted and then painted black. Then the silver paint is applied depending on how light/dark you want to go and finally a clear coat to protect the finish.

Cheers


----------



## alexgreyhead

Those QS rims look nice, Jam13 8)

PlasticMac - what happened in the photo? It's a bit blurry but it looks like the arch has a scuff, maybe...? Or is that just the way the light's catching it?

Shed's in to get her certificate of airworthiness renewed for another year, pending the inevitable $$$ to get everything in order.  

/Al


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> Those QS rims look nice, Jam13 8)
> 
> PlasticMac - what happened in the photo? It's a bit blurry but it looks like the arch has a scuff, maybe...? Or is that just the way the light's catching it?
> 
> Shed's in to get her certificate of airworthiness renewed for another year, pending the inevitable $$$ to get everything in order.
> 
> /Al


Cheers mate, picking them up today.

Good luck with the test and I hope your car doesn't throw up and unwanted surprises!!!

Cheers


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> Good luck with the test and I hope your car doesn't throw up and unwanted surprises!!!


Cheers! O/s outer CV boot is going to need replacing I think. I've bought the boot but don't want to do the work myself so I might pay the garage to sort it for me. Other than that, as long as the bloody check engine light doesn't come back on before the end of the test, touch wood, it will hopefully be fine... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the test and I hope your car doesn't throw up and unwanted surprises!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! O/s outer CV boot is going to need replacing I think. I've bought the boot but don't want to do the work myself so I might pay the garage to sort it for me. Other than that, as long as the bloody check engine light doesn't come back on before the end of the test, touch wood, it will hopefully be fine... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, my bro owns a garage so mot time isn't as nerve racking as most


----------



## Pukmeister

Outer front CV boot is easy just needs axle stands and a couple of hours to remove the driveshaft, put in a vice and whack apart. Did both mine on my V6 just after purchase (an MOT failure issue). Spray paint lower ball joint nuts first to mark their position before splitting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Cheers Pukmeister. It looks do-able - just a faff which I'd rather avoid if possible


----------



## Spliffy

Had Oakley in for a cam belt change and fitting the bilstein B6 front shocks. They found a broken spring on the corner that took the pot hole hit early in the year so had a pair of new front springs too.
Bill was less than I expected !  Car feels very planted now the B6's are all round.

Nick


----------



## BrianB

Replaced the scuttle panel after changing the wiper motor linkage assy yesterday, then gave it a coat of Autoglym HD wax for the winter.


----------



## Jam13

Good work Brian and I c you got round to the tyres


----------



## TheBlueStingray

BrianB said:


> Started the engine after finishing the chain tensioner replacement yesterday, rattled like a good un for a second or two then went for a drive came back and scanned for faults. None found and no oil leaks.
> Just need to leave it for a few days now and see if it's cured the slight rattle I was getting when starting after a few days not being used.


@BrianB

Which tensioner did you go for and has it solved the problem? I'm having the same rattle and am considering replacing the tensioner as well, but since it's quite an important part, I'm not so keen on using non OEM parts, but I've heard an original tensioner is very, very expensive. 

Thanks!

/Dennis


----------



## sussexbythesea

BrianB said:


> Replaced the scuttle panel after changing the wiper motor linkage assy yesterday, then gave it a coat of Autoglym HD wax for the winter.


Nice job Brian, changing the wiper motor is on my to do list. Mines just a little slow :roll: so could do with some attention.

Then changing the scuttle panel while its off anyway makes sense 8)


----------



## Allspeed

Any idea how much a new scuttle trim is?


----------



## BrianB

TheBlueStingray said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the engine after finishing the chain tensioner replacement yesterday, rattled like a good un for a second or two then went for a drive came back and scanned for faults. None found and no oil leaks.
> Just need to leave it for a few days now and see if it's cured the slight rattle I was getting when starting after a few days not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> @BrianB
> 
> Which tensioner did you go for and has it solved the problem? I'm having the same rattle and am considering replacing the tensioner as well, but since it's quite an important part, I'm not so keen on using non OEM parts, but I've heard an original tensioner is very, very expensive.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> /Dennis
Click to expand...

Hi Dennis
I got a Febi kit, it included tensioner, chain, half moon seal and gasket that go under the tensioner and two gaskets for the camshaft cover, also two seals for the inlet and exhaust camshaft. Price was a little over £200 but about a third of what I had been quoted for tensioner and chain from TPS.
Started the car after leaving it for 4 days and all good, would normally get a slight rattle for a second or two but nothing this time.
It did rattle briefly the first time I started after changing the tensioner but this was just while oil was building up in the new tensioner.


----------



## BrianB

sussexbythesea said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the scuttle panel after changing the wiper motor linkage assy yesterday, then gave it a coat of Autoglym HD wax for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job Brian, changing the wiper motor is on my to do list. Mines just a little slow :roll: so could do with some attention.
> 
> Then changing the scuttle panel while its off anyway makes sense 8)
Click to expand...

Just put in a new linkage with the old motor as I had read that the linkages tended to seize up and it wasn't that expensive, have to say when I got the old linkage off it wasn't that bad so may have to look at a replacement motor.



Allspeed said:


> Any idea how much a new scuttle trim is?


Around £60 from TPS



Jam13 said:


> Good work Brian and I c you got round to the tyres


Just gave the tyres a wipe over with a wet cloth, must just be the angle the picture was taken


----------



## alexgreyhead

Shed sailed through the MOT with no advisories. I celebrated today by just putting some petrol in, taking Mrs Greyhead to Bluewater for a shopping trip, and not fiddling with the car at all 

/Al


----------



## PeteG55

BrianB said:


> Replaced the scuttle panel after changing the wiper motor linkage assy yesterday, then gave it a coat of Autoglym HD wax for the winter.


Interested to know how much difference this has made. I reckon my wipers are a bit slow, compared to my daily driver, so wondering if it's the motor getting tired or the linkage needs a refresh.


----------



## sussexbythesea

had another go at resetting my airbag light :roll:

The reset I did previously lasted until I next started the car, no real surprise there then 

As I wanted to separate the seat connectors I decided to take the seat out completely while I was at it and give the carpet a good clean up (there must be a way of getting the clips on the large green connector but I didn't find it :!: )

Anyway with the seat back in (and £2 up :wink: ), battery reconnected, I reset the the code again...all good so far fingers crossed. Let's see how long it lasts this time.


----------



## BrianB

PeteG55 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the scuttle panel after changing the wiper motor linkage assy yesterday, then gave it a coat of Autoglym HD wax for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to know how much difference this has made. I reckon my wipers are a bit slow, compared to my daily driver, so wondering if it's the motor getting tired or the linkage needs a refresh.
Click to expand...

To be honest I was disappointed when I separated the old linkage from the wiper motor, I was expecting it to be on the stiff side but it wasn't, so will probably end up replacing the motor when funds available.
When searching slow windscreen wipers the linkage does come up quite often as being the cause, it also seems that compared to more modern cars the TT's are on the slow side. I guess the only way I'll know for sure is by replacing the motor.


----------



## sussexbythesea

noticed that the washer battle top up that I gave it earlier in the day was now dripping on the floor.

Another job on the list [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BrianB

Had the drivers door card off once again to try and find the source of a knocking from inside the door [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulw12

BrianB said:


> PeteG55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the scuttle panel after changing the wiper motor linkage assy yesterday, then gave it a coat of Autoglym HD wax for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to know how much difference this has made. I reckon my wipers are a bit slow, compared to my daily driver, so wondering if it's the motor getting tired or the linkage needs a refresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I was disappointed when I separated the old linkage from the wiper motor, I was expecting it to be on the stiff side but it wasn't, so will probably end up replacing the motor when funds available.
> When searching slow windscreen wipers the linkage does come up quite often as being the cause, it also seems that compared to more modern cars the TT's are on the slow side. I guess the only way I'll know for sure is by replacing the motor.
Click to expand...

On my mk4 golf the wipers virtually seized up, and when I took the linkage out you couldn't move it at all. 
The TT wipers are definitely the slowest I have ever seen, but are always the same, and don't make any worrying noises etc...


----------



## SC0TTRS

Poor tiTTy has lived outside for a number of years so this weekend I decided to clear up the garage so this winter she has somewhere nice to stay  Should have done this ages ago! :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Wish I had a nice man cave like that...


----------



## black9146

Received this in the post


----------



## David C

black9146 said:


> Received this in the post


Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It is a whopper, but sooooooo much better than the Haynes [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## black9146

David C said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this in the post
> 
> 
> 
> Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> It is a whopper, but sooooooo much better than the Haynes [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Yes it makes the Haynes manual I have look tiny. Bentley manual weighs 2.5kg ! Bedtime reading !


----------



## Pukmeister

I hope it was a bargain, mine was £70 used from USA.

Worth it though, especially if you own a V6 which Haynes doesn't even cover.


----------



## silkman

Today I received the H&R kit for the TT


----------



## black9146

Pukmeister said:


> I hope it was a bargain, mine was £70 used from USA.
> 
> Worth it though, especially if you own a V6 which Haynes doesn't even cover.


Yes it was a bargain. About a third of the price you quoted although the postage was about the same as it weighs 2.5kg. I only have a lowly 150 but it contains great info on the hydraulic hood.


----------



## PlasticMac

Changed the oil in my 190 FWD gearbox (68000mls). Transmission is smoother, quieter, and the gear change is much slicker. Very happy. Used Millers TRX Synth 75w Fully Synthetic Transmission Oil. Probably won't wait 13 years before I do it again! Mac.


----------



## TT-Dru

Had this lot turn up.
"Something for the weekend Sir?"


----------



## HOGG

paradigital said:


> Today I...
> 
> Recieved my steering wheel back from Royal Steering Wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for +2mm thickness, black alcantara, red stitching and red leather centre stripe.
> 
> Now to get it fitted!
> 
> EDIT: I'm also contemplating flocking the airbag, is this a daft idea?


Much?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Sooooo I've finally got the twin opening honey comb and exhaust on my 180 quattro... and it cost £50 

Went from damaged back bumper









Too twin opening









Then some guy with a 225 stopped me one day and wanted to swap rear valances because he rathered silver and thought the black would go better with my wheels... so I gave it a coat of paint and









Then finally after winning the £36 exhaust on fleabay And £12 for an adapter









I got it on







.


----------



## silkman

Today I fitted H&R lowering kit on my B6 setup as well as drilled brembo X-series disks and yellowstuffs.
Discs were seriously "lipped". Since 2004 this is the second disc change on the TT









Sorry forgot to take front pic, so only rear









Last summer, on a certain B-road I managed to make the TT take-off for about 2-3 feet in the air :roll: The rubber mounts were a bit squished but the bearings had disintegrated. These too were replaced. Fortunately the Bilsteins survived (how they do it in WRC?)









Before and after shots


----------



## Spliffy

Just fitted a new battery. Had a couple of starting issues this week that suggest the cranking voltage was dropping off. Had Oakley 4 years so I know the old one was at least that old. Charging voltage was fine by the way.

Nick


----------



## droopsnoot

Finally got around to fitting new grommets on the wiring section that runs up into the boot lid. They disappeared some years ago. Not perfect, but a lot better than the hole and rubbing loom.


----------



## macadamy

Fitted new electric water pump.
All working properly now, about 10 minutes overrun after turnoff.


----------



## silkman

The H&R / Bilstein B6 combo is amazing. Steering is tight and feeling is stiff but not clunky. Haven't aligned it yet, gonna wait a few days for new mounts to sit properly.










And of course the drilled brembos and yellowstuffs squeak like crazy [smiley=bigcry.gif] :x 


> BREMBO BEDDING PROCEDURE
> 
> The purpose of this procedure is to gradually increase the temperature
> in the components without thermal shock and to mate the brake pad
> and disc friction surfaces, generating a uniform transfer layer.
> Perform at least 20 brake applications using medium deceleration
> (approximately 60% of maximum) starting from 60mph and slowing to
> 20mph. Do not come to a stop. Accelerate back to the starting speed
> allowing 20-30 seconds before beginning the next brake application.
> After completion, drive the vehicle for at least 5 minutes with little or no
> braking in order to adequately cool the components.
> When it can be done legally, or on a closed circuit, a secondary
> bedding operation is beneficial. Repeat the above procedure for 5 to
> 10 brake applications increasing the starting speed to 80mph and
> increasing the deceleration rate to 80% of maximum. After
> completion, drive the vehicle for at least 10 minutes with little or no
> braking in order to adequately cool the components.
> The system is now ready for normal use. This entire procedure must
> be complete before driving the vehicle as normal. It is especially
> important that this process is completed before any extended samespeed
> driving is done (i.e. Motorway travel). Failure to follow these
> instructions greatly increases the likelihood of judder development


----------



## benckj

Finally managed to tune the Pioneer HU installed in my wifves car. Couldn't remember how to get into the settings so after a bit of fiddling managed to set up speakers, balance and equilizer. Sounds amazing now but still need to remove again to re-wire as rear speakers need connection now that I understand the non-Bose system.

Nearly ready for road trip next week. To do list includes checking Haldex oil for leaks, DSG if I get a chance and then transfer radar detector over from my other car. First trip away since we bought the TT and looking forward to some mountain pass driving. Hope all my gear fits in back (along with dog)!


----------



## bathchoppers

Fitted some engine bling..


----------



## bathchoppers




----------



## philclemo

Replaced the right rear abs sensor yesterday. But of a chew as I had to remove the disc and caliper to 'encourage' the sensor from it's hole in the casting. The handbrake cable doesn't add to the ease of doing this job either


----------



## Pukmeister

Fitted the leather trim over my worn door pull handles then flatted down and compounded the uneven clearcoat repair on my passenger door where it was deeply keyed by scrotes. Its not perfect, but better than a deep score through the paint down to the primer.

Gave the car a wash, test drive to dry off, then polish. Car is going in for wheel refurb Tuesday night, back Wednesday with a dark Anthracite powder coat colour change instead of the standard silver finish, should look nice on a Moro Blue Pearl.


----------



## Jam13

Pukmeister said:


> Car is going in for wheel refurb Tuesday night, back Wednesday with a dark Anthracite powder coat colour change instead of the standard silver finish, should look nice on a Moro Blue Pearl.


Like you I recently had the dilemma over wheel colour/finish on a set of oe qs rims, I went for shadow chrome and they came out great. Not as dark as anthracite but darker than the standard silver.

Cheers


----------



## Pukmeister

Jam13 said:


> Like you I recently had the dilemma over wheel colour/finish on a set of oe qs rims, I went for shadow chrome and they came out great. Not as dark as anthracite but darker than the standard silver.
> 
> Cheers


Yours look superb, I hope mine look as good.

Mine have been kerbed really badly by former owners plus some corrosion under the paint so I hope a darker shade of powder coat will hide anything if they can't blend it out by sanding. Anything is better than my current rims, they let the car down badly.

Long-term I might source another set of rims for refurb and then fit winter tyres (or fit all-season Michelin Crossclimate+.)


----------



## olivarrr

Today I finally got round to sorting out my interior...

Got a new driver's seat from eBay in excellent condition, arrived yesterday, so thought I'd brave the weather and crack on!









Old seat in, not in great condition. Cracking leather, fading colour, very dry and a broken heating element.









4 bolts and 2 electrical connectors, and the seat comes straight out. 16 years of dirt underneath... I always thought I was pretty thorough with the vac! :lol:









Much better









Passenger seat had a few scratches on the bolster, and needed a bit of TLC









A bit of ScuffMaster later, a clean, condition and some elbow grease, it's looking 100x better!

















So happy with the outcome, and now my bum's warm too! New seat came with alcantara back and sides instead of leather like my old ones (didn't know that was even an option on the full leather interior!) but it looks lovely!

Goodbye shiny leather, hello matte. Even on the steering wheel.

Winter ready


----------



## DC240S

Fitted new centre console switches.


----------



## silkman

olivarrr said:


> Today I finally got round to sorting out my interior...
> 
> Got a new driver's seat from eBay in excellent condition, arrived yesterday, so thought I'd brave the weather and crack on!
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> Old seat in, not in great condition. Cracking leather, fading colour, very dry and a broken heating element.
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> 4 bolts and 2 electrical connectors, and the seat comes straight out. 16 years of dirt underneath... I always thought I was pretty thorough with the vac! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> Much better
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> Passenger seat had a few scratches on the bolster, and needed a bit of TLC
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> A bit of ScuffMaster later, a clean, condition and some elbow grease, it's looking 100x better!
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> So happy with the outcome, and now my bum's warm too! New seat came with alcantara back and sides instead of leather like my old ones (didn't know that was even an option on the full leather interior!) but it looks lovely!
> 
> Goodbye shiny leather, hello matte. Even on the steering wheel.
> 
> Winter ready


Your leather looks sweet. If only I had gone the seat replacement route instead of buying oem audi new heating elements at 350+ eur and managed to make a rip in the seat bolster afterwards


----------



## TTorBust

silkman said:


> olivarrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally got round to sorting out my interior...
> 
> Got a new driver's seat from eBay in excellent condition, arrived yesterday, so thought I'd brave the weather and crack on!
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> Old seat in, not in great condition. Cracking leather, fading colour, very dry and a broken heating element.
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> 4 bolts and 2 electrical connectors, and the seat comes straight out. 16 years of dirt underneath... I always thought I was pretty thorough with the vac! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> Much better
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> Passenger seat had a few scratches on the bolster, and needed a bit of TLC
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> A bit of ScuffMaster later, a clean, condition and some elbow grease, it's looking 100x better!
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> So happy with the outcome, and now my bum's warm too! New seat came with alcantara back and sides instead of leather like my old ones (didn't know that was even an option on the full leather interior!) but it looks lovely!
> 
> Goodbye shiny leather, hello matte. Even on the steering wheel.
> 
> Winter ready
> 
> 
> 
> Your leather looks sweet. If only I had gone the seat replacement route instead of buying oem audi new heating elements at 350+ eur and managed to make a rip in the seat bolster afterwards
Click to expand...

350 Euros, Ouch. My butt is desperate for my TT heated seats to actually do some heating but the element is broke. Tried phoning a few seat upholsters but they were clueless and I didn't want the add on type you see listed on Ebay.
Anyone know of an upholster that can repair, after all with the number of cars with heated seats these cars there must be a demand.


----------



## silkman

TTorBust said:


> 350 Euros, Ouch. My butt is desperate for my TT heated seats to actually do some heating but the element is broke. Tried phoning a few seat upholsters but they were clueless and I didn't want the add on type you see listed on Ebay.
> Anyone know of an upholster that can repair, after all with the number of cars with heated seats these cars there must be a demand.


The upholsterer can only take out the seat cover and put the new heating element in, it can't be repaired, you need the heating part. There are actually two heating parts, one for the bottom seat and one for the back. Are both broken in yours? The bottom heating element extends also to the side bolsters. I don't think there are aftermarket parts, only Audi.

Didn't you say you got a new seat? heating is broken on the old or the new seat?


----------



## TTorBust

I was up for getting a secondhand seat but unless you can feel it working 100% I might end up with 2 broken seats. (maybe more as you usually buy them in sets)

I was asking about repairs of element wire because you would have thought an upholster might wish to add the 'repairing of existing heater elements' to his skill set. Especially as new elements are expensive and sometimes non-existent.


----------



## Pukmeister

Just handed my car over to "The Wheel Specialist" in Segensworth and walked home. Hopefully they will remove and pickle my alloys tonight, then powder coat and gloss lacquer them tomorrow. I hope to have my car back tomorrow looking smart again with gloss finish anthracite rims.


----------



## PlasticMac

[/quote] 350 Euros, Ouch. My butt is desperate for my TT heated seats to actually do some heating but the element is broke. Tried phoning a few seat upholsters but they were clueless and I didn't want the add on type you see listed on Ebay.
Anyone know of an upholster that can repair, after all with the number of cars with heated seats these cars there must be a demand.[/quote]

Try this for seat heater :
https://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/Sitzheiz ... rzeug.html


----------



## Pukmeister

Surely a seat from a breakers or eBay would be lots less hassle ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTorBust

Cheers PlasticMac, 99Eur sounds good value to. PukeMaster I did say a set of heated seats from a breaker may still not work and be expensive. Also, my seat is in pretty good condition and I'd prefer to keep it and add/repair the element


----------



## PlasticMac

TTorBust said:


> Cheers PlasticMac, 99Eur sounds good value to. PukeMaster I did say a set of heated seats from a breaker may still not work and be expensive. Also, my seat is in pretty good condition and I'd prefer to keep it and add/repair the element


I bought my "comfort indicator" from them. You'll have to pay by PayPal (no credit cards). Get in quick before Brexit, or the Revenue Men will get you! Mac.


----------



## neil6534

cleaned and treated my windows with Angelwax - heres hoping its as good as people suggest


----------



## Pukmeister

Wheels refurbed and I am very very pleased with the result. Just the centres to prep and paint to match and the jobs a good 'un.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac

Pukmeister said:


> Wheels refurbed and I am very very pleased with the result. Just the centres to prep and paint to match and the jobs a good 'un.


They look good, how much for the four? Mac.


----------



## Pukmeister

£360 including VAT for the four, 24 hour turnaround at my local branch of "The Wheel Specialist" in a comprehensive range of colours and finishes. Wheels smaller than 18" are cheaper. 12 months guarantee on them. I almost went for factory silver, then went for anthracite which is a dark metallic and makes the car look way more aggressive (the silver looked a bit girly in comparison).

My rims were kerbed, gouged and corroded as it looked like the previous lady owner hed used the wheels to gauge where the kerbs were every time she parked.

Price includes removal, demount tyres, strip, prepare, powder coat, lacquer, remount tyres, balance, fit to car. I dropped the car off at 4:15pm yesterday afternoon and the car was ready by 4pm today. The wheels are absolutely flawless, I don't know how they do it.

Very happy to recommend them.


----------



## blackaerox14

Really good result for your wheels!
I was wondering if I go to antracite, but your colour seems perfect!
Could you please take pictures with better sunlight? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Pukmeister

I still have a 250ml tin of 1-pack VW satin anthracite somewhere in my garage , I will spray up the plastic centres (hoping for a reasonable match with a gloss lacquer on top) then take better pictures and post up. It was evening and overcast with light rain when I took the above pictures, sorry.


----------



## McPikie

I swapped my busted heated seat switch for one that worked. Nice toasty tushy on the way to work this morning


----------



## Pukmeister

Here's a couple in the sunlight this afternoon showing the sparkle.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonwatcher

Prior to my MOT 
New front brake lines
New subframe bushes
New drop links
Now passed MOT
5 hours labour
£425 all in
Car taxed
in round figures £700
next up is insurance £170


----------



## blackaerox14

Pukmeister said:


> Here's a couple in the sunlight this afternoon showing the sparkle.


Thanks! Nice car by the way [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Pukmeister

blackaerox14 said:


> Thanks! Nice car by the way [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Thank you very much.

If you had seen the car on the cold snowy day when I bought it, you'd have thought very differently but I appreciate the compliment.

Still got some jobs to do but for me the satisfaction is in making a tired car better within a sensible budget and applying some TLC rather than just buying and owning a minter for top dollar.


----------



## PlasticMac

Pukmeister said:


> blackaerox14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Nice car by the way [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Still got some jobs to do but for me the satisfaction is in making a tired car better within a sensible budget and applying some TLC rather than just buying and owning a minter for top dollar.
Click to expand...

Pukmeister, I, and, I suspect, many others, will agree with your sentiments. Mac.


----------



## blackaerox14

100% agree with you. Hope to see more pictures of your car soon [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Pukmeister

Here's a quick snap just before sunset with the resprayed aftermarket centre trims fitted (eBay cheapies), not the best colour match but clearcoated and OK for now until I can get the right colour paint. Car is filthy though !










Next plans are an LCR front splitter and cruise control, and repaint front calipers white.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13

Pukmeister said:


> Here's a quick snap just before sunset with the resprayed aftermarket centre trims fitted (eBay cheapies), not the best colour match but clearcoated and OK for now until I can get the right colour paint. Car is filthy though !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next plans are an LCR front splitter and cruise control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your wheels turned out nice, keep up the good work

Cheers


----------



## miTTzee

Hide Hi - 
for the first time in a couple of weeks managed to get the 
car out in the sun for a half hour run. The car could do with a good 
clean, but the sun was shinning so it was sheer delight to get on 
the road again. Hope the weather stays for the weekend.










Cheers, have a good weekend - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Damob9k

Well yesterday ...

Fitted a HG Motorsport aluminium TIP.
https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/p...-K04-210-225HP-Intake-Pipe-Set-Aluminium.html

Took a fair bit of tweaking to get it to fit with my home made heat shield and moohosive K&N air filter !
I had to cut out the OEM airbox bracket to get it in !









oops .. forgot to put the battery cover on before taking a picture !

















There was a split on the lower breather hose, not sure how much it was effecting things as it had a plastic tube going into it.
Did also find a tiny cut in one of the N249 pipes, but was able to cut that part out an re-attach.
The breather hose from the puck didn't quite reach, so had to bodge that a bit, but I'm thinking about getting an oil catch can so will need to get new hoses anyway !

Also as I was there, I cleaned the MAF sensor (took it out of the casing to do it) it was actually pretty much clean as a whistle anyway.

Went out for a half hour drive .. definitely feels a bit more zippy 

Sorry, no idea why the 2 bottom pics are reversing polarity !


----------



## keithriley

Fitted some new boot struts, an ebay purchase, a bit of a faff to fit, with a wooden prop needed to assist.
Now instead of the tailgate dropping and in danger of taking your fingers off, she springs up as soon as its lifted and if anything goes up a little too fast. Much better though.

Keith


----------



## olivarrr

silkman said:


> olivarrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally got round to sorting out my interior...
> 
> Got a new driver's seat from eBay in excellent condition, arrived yesterday, so thought I'd brave the weather and crack on!
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> Old seat in, not in great condition. Cracking leather, fading colour, very dry and a broken heating element.
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> 4 bolts and 2 electrical connectors, and the seat comes straight out. 16 years of dirt underneath... I always thought I was pretty thorough with the vac! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> Much better
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> Passenger seat had a few scratches on the bolster, and needed a bit of TLC
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> A bit of ScuffMaster later, a clean, condition and some elbow grease, it's looking 100x better!
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> So happy with the outcome, and now my bum's warm too! New seat came with alcantara back and sides instead of leather like my old ones (didn't know that was even an option on the full leather interior!) but it looks lovely!
> 
> Goodbye shiny leather, hello matte. Even on the steering wheel.
> 
> Winter ready
> 
> 
> 
> Your leather looks sweet. If only I had gone the seat replacement route instead of buying oem audi new heating elements at 350+ eur and managed to make a rip in the seat bolster afterwards
Click to expand...

Bloomin' Eck, you've got more willpower than me! :lol: and money!!


----------



## Coops5856

Watched my TT piggyback on a tow truck for the first time and I also watched my clutch pedal remain on the floor :evil:

On the bright side, it was only a 5 minute drive to the garage


----------



## Baalthazaar

Coops5856 said:


> Watched my TT piggyback on a tow truck for the first time and I also watched my clutch pedal remain on the floor :evil:
> 
> On the bright side, it was only a 5 minute drive to the garage


Welcome to the club.....lol


----------



## HOGG

Sorn for winter. Sad times

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

HOGG said:


> Sorn for winter. Sad times


Being a year-round motorcyclist, mine is on standby for snow duties.


----------



## HOGG

Pukmeister said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorn for winter. Sad times
> 
> 
> 
> Being a year-round motorcyclist, mine is on standby for snow duties.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I can press the button at any given moment In case I need to use the tt but no snow duties as my Quattro system NOT working

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Spurred into action by the impending Weather Of Doom (aka light, wintery showers for us soft Southerners... [smiley=bigcry.gif]) I decided today was the day to fit the Hi-Spec 380mm rotors and 6-pot calipers...

... so that I can fit the shiny new wheels (which foul my Brembos)...

... so I can send off Shed's current RS4-replica wheels to be refurbished...

... so I can have winter tyres fitted to the current RS4 replica wheels...

... so I can drive Shed without ending up in a ditch in the 2.5 days of snow we might get next March... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The simple task of swapping over two calipers and two brake rotors is probably the task which requires the most kit to be brought down from the flat (I have to work on a shared driveway) - here's the list of tasks I jotted down beforehand:










In this lovely sunny picture, The Idiot (that's me, folks) has brought down axle stands, socket set, box of random tools, tote with more random tools, jack, impact driver, etc etc yada monkey etc ... Out of shot are the bags and boxes containing new brake rotors and calipers, mounting hardware, brake hoses and spare brake hoses in case of compatibility issues, 15mm hubcentric spacers to replace the 25mm spacers currently fitted (which will push the new wheels too far out of the wheelarches), Sealey pressure brake bleeder, Pagid Dot 4 brake fluid, and a million other odds and sods:










That picture was taken at 11am. It was 2 degrees C but sunny. Yey. I also removed the strut brace to make it easier to get to the brake reservoir - that's an extra 20 minutes of faff trying to work out how to pull the bugger off when it hits the metal inlet plenum between engine bay and scuttle (tip - rotate the rear of the brace upwards and towards you when standing at the front of the car - don't just try to lift it off the strut towers):










By the time all the Brembo stopping hardware was removed, the weather had taken a turn for the glum and it was starting to get colder and windier. How lovely:










And then it all went arse-backwards; turns out Hi-Spec had sent M12x1.75x60 bolts to replace the OEM Audi brake caliper-to-hub carrier bolts. The OEM bolts are 1.5mm thread pitch, so that's a no-go for starters, but I also needed a bolt that's about 42-45mm in length (if you use washers to get a decent fit you have 2-3mm leeway).

So, I had to put the old Brembos back on, and as an added bonus, as the weather got colder and wetter, and I got grumpier, swearier and more-throwy, I had to bleed the bloody brakes, which I HATE doing on the TT because it's a pernickety sod and loves to trap air bubbles to make its brakes extra-spongy for no bloody good reason.

Here's me trying to bleed my brakes without spraying pressurised dot 4 all over Shed's paintwork...










So today was a huge waste of time and Hi-Spec are in the doghouse for me right now. I've ordered the right high-tensile spec M12x1.5x45 bolts from FleaBay along with 12.2 spec caliper-to-mounting bracket bolts to replace the M10x1.5x75 8.8 (standard spec) bolts Hi-Spec sent, just to try and make things as safe as possible.

I've just realised I need to check of a torque setting of 90 ft/lbs is going to be safe for the M10 caliper-to-bracket bolts. Anybody know?

/Al


----------



## QCOUPETT

Awesome day here in Texas. Been raining seems like forever. At least 250 mm last few weeks. Beers, a cigar, relax mode. TT's have been running great.


----------



## alexgreyhead

QCOUPETT said:


> Awesome day here in Texas. Been raining seems like forever. At least 250 mm last few weeks. Beers, a cigar, relax mode. TT's have been running great.


Crikey, that's in good shape!  Looks lovely.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Thanks! 161,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## Pukmeister

Fitted my LCR front splitter despite the cold weather, a nice add on for £47.

I touched up some corrosion whilst under the car with Frosts chassis black satin paint. Gave the car a good wash and went out for an enjoyable drive on my favourite B roads, the old motor can crack on at a fair lick when you ask it to. Brakes feel a bit wooden when used in anger but they are due replacing soon anyway.


----------



## Delta4

Pukmeister said:


> Fitted my LCR front splitter despite the cold weather, a nice add on for £47.
> 
> I touched up some corrosion whilst under the car with Frosts chassis black satin paint. Gave the car a good wash and went out for an enjoyable drive on my favourite B roads, the old motor can crack on at a fair lick when you ask it to. Brakes feel a bit wooden when used in anger but they are due replacing soon anyway.


I enjoy a B road blast on sunday morning, fitted a adjustable switch for the wmi so naturally had to go on a test run :lol: ,
If your contemplating upgrading the brake pads on your chariot ebc yellow stuff are worth considering they provide plenty of bite


----------



## j8keith

QCOUPETT said:


> Awesome day here in Texas. Been raining seems like forever. At least 250 mm last few weeks. Beers, a cigar, relax mode. TT's have been running great.


Your Mk1 is looking good, wish you many more happy miles.


----------



## Pukmeister

Delta4 said:


> If your contemplating upgrading the brake pads on your chariot ebc yellow stuff are worth considering they provide plenty of bite


Thanks for the advice, the current pad compound (Pagid I think) is crap. Never used an upgraded pad on a car but I've used them on bikes, my old R1 had Bendix MRR trackday compounds pads and were awesome hot or cold.


----------



## BrianB

Opened my package from Audi Traditions, Germany, website stated "mint condition " but from packaging looks like new, very happy as TPS told me it was no longer available in the UK.


----------



## DC240S

BrianB said:


> Opened my package from Audi Traditions, Germany, website stated "mint condition " but from packaging looks like new, very happy as TPS told me it was no longer available in the UK.


Excellent! How much was shipping? Seems even with small items the postage is around £24.

Is that black?


----------



## BrianB

DC240S said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opened my package from Audi Traditions, Germany, website stated "mint condition " but from packaging looks like new, very happy as TPS told me it was no longer available in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! How much was shipping? Seems even with small items the postage is around £24.
> 
> Is that black?
Click to expand...

Looking at the invoice looks like shipping was around 25 euros, colour is Feather Grey.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> the current pad compound (Pagid I think) is crap


Uh-oh - I've just bought Pagids for Shed. Would you happen to know what pad compound they are, please?


----------



## Pukmeister

Alex, I will have to whip one out and check/photograph, they are just plain black backplates but I seem to recall seeing Pagid on them......... unless I'm having a senior moment.

Mine are starting to delaminate from the backing plate so not good quality bonding between friction material and steel backing, although they may have overheated as the caliper sliding pins were jammed.

They are what came on the car when purchased last March.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ok, thanks Pukmeister. Not to worry - I guess I'll find out if the new pads are any good when I come to bed them in...


----------



## Langtounboy

Pukmeister said:


> Fitted my LCR front splitter despite the cold weather, a nice add on for £47.
> 
> I touched up some corrosion whilst under the car with Frosts chassis black satin paint. Gave the car a good wash and went out for an enjoyable drive on my favourite B roads, the old motor can crack on at a fair lick when you ask it to. Brakes feel a bit wooden when used in anger but they are due replacing soon anyway.


It didn't happen unless there's a picture


----------



## Pukmeister

Langtounboy said:


> It didn't happen unless there's a picture


Like this you mean ??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac

What's the yellow roof on the neighboring house all about? Mac.


----------



## Pukmeister

Low Autumn sun, pic taken at 4:30 pm today. My iphone was metering exposure for the dark car and foreground, so the bright background is over exposed.


----------



## macadamy

Changed my broken heated seat switch.
Easy if you have small hands.
which I don't.

Matt


----------



## droopsnoot

Changed my inner CV boot and anti-roll bar linkage. Ran out of time to do the ball joint, so that's a job for tomorrow. Always have a lot of trouble getting the drive shaft out of the hub, and today was no exception.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced the rear boot panel.


----------



## dimpelman

Finally switched from original speedline 16 inch to Borbet 18 inch :mrgreen: what a difference!


----------



## droopsnoot

Lost a wheel centre cap. One of the tabs broke off it the other day, but I thought I'd get away with it. Oh well.


----------



## Horlixx

Been messing with my dsg stick - i have a Carbon ring also, but i think i prefer it without


----------



## Pukmeister

Are those carbon fibre shift lever trims available for sale, or did you make it yourself?

It looks the dogs whatsits.


----------



## Horlixx

Pukmeister said:


> Are those carbon fibre shift lever trims available for sale, or did you make it yourself?
> 
> It looks the dogs whatsits.


Theres a guy on the facebook who skims loads of bits and pieces with real CF. Ive seen him selling door handles, fuel flaps and all sort of trim pieces. He also sells on ebay occasionally

His business name is JW carbon


----------



## j8keith

dimpelman said:


> Finally switched from original speedline 16 inch to Borbet 18 inch :mrgreen: what a difference!


The new rims look really good.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today (and yesterday a bit...) I have mainly been fitting the Hi-Spec 380mm front rotors and 6-pot calipers after the correct 12.2 high tensile bolts arrived this week:



















... which allowed me to fit the new wheels:










... which encouraged me to give Shed a quick wash:










... and being a bit of a tart, I took a moody night-time photo at the carpark, too. I think maybe I need to put some tyre-black on... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










So that was nice. 

/Al


----------



## Pukmeister

Shed looks a peach now with those huuuuuge disks fitted Alex. A statement of intent when cars have big brakes, nothing says 'powerful' instantly at first glance to me like the brake setup on a car.

You are right about that rubber needing a tart up though, its kinda dull in those pics (tomorrows job ??).


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Shed looks a peach now with those huuuuuge disks fitted Alex. A statement of intent when cars have big brakes, nothing says 'powerful' instantly at first glance to me like the brake setup on a car.
> 
> You are right about that rubber needing a tart up though, its kinda dull in those pics (tomorrows job ??).


Thank you, Pukmeister  I wouldn't have bothered with the front brake upgrade but it turns out the new wheels (which were as close as I could get to Conlechi's which I was lusting after :mrgreen: ) fouled the Brembo calipers a bit too much, and things kinda got out of hand from there ending up with a 380mm set of brakes... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will get busy with the tyre dressing tomorrow!

Thanks  /Al


----------



## Pukmeister

I love those tangential spoked wheels, I've never seen those before, just radial spokes like the QS rims.

More pics required after the dressing !!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> I love those tangential spoked wheels, I've never seen those before, just radial spokes like the QS rims.
> 
> More pics required after the dressing !!


Cheers bud, will do  Found them through a German Fleabay seller chap - I was looking for Mercedes multispoke rims but couldn't get a set without paying silly money... 










/Al


----------



## Horlixx

alexgreyhead said:


> which were as close as I could get to Conlechi's which I was lusting after :mrgreen: ) /Al


Meh i dont know who brought them...

Those brakes do look the nuts tho, fella


----------



## alexgreyhead

Horlixx said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> which were as close as I could get to Conlechi's which I was lusting after :mrgreen: ) /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Meh i dont know who brought them
> 
> Brakes look the nuts tho, fella
Click to expand...

Cheers Horlixx - thanks for the compliment about the brakes   They certainly have a helluvalot better bite than the Brembos for some reason - the Brembos had a lot of pedal travel (but they stopped like you wouldn't believe) while these just grab and grab and grab like they're conspiring with the new tyres to try and send my head through the windscreen - the Pagid RST-1 pads are so-far proving to be bloody excellent... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

/Al

Edit: ps just noticed you also have Eagle F1s in that photo too


----------



## Pukmeister

Glad your new Pagid pads are good, they are a very reputable brand.

Mine are Pagid FA something or other. Apt compound name, as they have FA bite unlike yours.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Glad your new Pagid pads are good, they are a very reputable brand.
> 
> Mine are Pagid FA something or other. Apt compound name, as they have FA bite unlike yours.


Bugger. Yes, I think a previous post of yours mentioned that and got me worried. My guess is these pads are either so severe they're going to eat through my rotors in the next few hundred miles, or they've improved their game since they made yours?

Also, bedding pads in seems like a bit of a lottery - I had an awful experience with Ferodo DS2500s on the old Brembos despite my best efforts to bed them in; I ended up with wooden pedal feel, squealing brakes and a total lack of braking power which nearly gave Mrs Greyhead kittens when she was trying to pull up suddenly on the M25...


----------



## neil6534

Fitted from & rear 1080 full colour in car cctv - decided to buy two cameras to get full colour front and rear - fiddly but both now connected to fuse box


----------



## PlasticMac

neil6534 said:


> Fitted from & rear 1080 full colour in car cctv - decided to buy two cameras to get full colour front and rear - fiddly but both now connected to fuse box


How are you monitoring them? Mac.


----------



## philclemo

..well not me, but my TT passed it's MOT once again today. No advisories and emissions all well within limits


----------



## neil6534

PlasticMac said:


> neil6534 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted from & rear 1080 full colour in car cctv - decided to buy two cameras to get full colour front and rear - fiddly but both now connected to fuse box
> 
> 
> 
> How are you monitoring them? Mac.
Click to expand...

not sure what you mean by monitoring them - they are connected directly to the fuse box by the steering wheel so only come on when ignition is on - I do want to re-wire them at some point so that they are permantly live as they have motion detectors built in


----------



## PlasticMac

neil6534 said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neil6534 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted from & rear 1080 full colour in car cctv - decided to buy two cameras to get full colour front and rear - fiddly but both now connected to fuse box
> 
> 
> 
> How are you monitoring them? Mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what you mean by monitoring them - they are connected directly to the fuse box by the steering wheel so only come on when ignition is on - I do want to re-wire them at some point so that they are permantly live as they have motion detectors built in
Click to expand...

I meant where do you view the camera output, aka the picture! Mac.


----------



## neil6534

Hi Mac, only installed for security/accident purposes, not for reversing or anyother reason - download to laptop any videos I want to keep - the cameras I use record for 5 mins at a time using a 32gb sd card so capture a lot


----------



## Pukmeister

Mac, have you seen the clip-on interior rear view mirrors you can buy now with a small TV screen inside that can link to a reversing camera ?

I'm not keen on the overly small standard TT rear view interior mirror, I hate the difficult rear view when reversing and I am thinking of fitting one to my car in place of the stock mirror, with a reversing camera in the rear number plate surround.

My car has reversing sensors fitted but they are pretty rubbish and the car has a creased rear bumper from a previous owner (either them reversing or someone else hitting them).


----------



## neil6534

Pukmeister said:


> Mac, have you seen the clip-on interior rear view mirrors you can buy now with a small TV screen inside that can link to a reversing camera ?
> 
> I'm not keen on the overly small standard TT rear view interior mirror, I hate the difficult rear view when reversing and I am thinking of fitting one to my car in place of the stock mirror, with a reversing camera in the rear number plate surround.
> 
> My car has reversing sensors fitted but they are pretty rubbish and the car has a creased rear bumper from a previous owner (either them reversing or someone else hitting them).


same here Pukmeister - was looking at the samething - my reversing sensor/s seem to have a mind of their own - sometimes working & sometimes not


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Mac, have you seen the clip-on interior rear view mirrors you can buy now with a small TV screen inside that can link to a reversing camera ?
> 
> I'm not keen on the overly small standard TT rear view interior mirror, I hate the difficult rear view when reversing and I am thinking of fitting one to my car in place of the stock mirror, with a reversing camera in the rear number plate surround.
> 
> My car has reversing sensors fitted but they are pretty rubbish and the car has a creased rear bumper from a previous owner (either them reversing or someone else hitting them).


Hi Mister Pukmeister, Shed has one of these. It's brilliant. I had to mount the camera sideways through the bumper plastic above the number plate instead of through the boot, so the camera is upside-down; I fitted the mirror upside-down to correct this, so the guidelines are now the wrong way up, but it's not a problem in practise and being able to see if anything/anyone is hiding behind Shed before I bump into them is great.

/Al


----------



## PlasticMac

Any links to example kit please Alex? Mac.

With or without giraffes.


----------



## alexgreyhead

PlasticMac said:


> Any links to example kit please Alex? Mac.
> 
> With or without giraffes.


Sure - I bought the mirror and a separate (better) camera:

Mirror and a fugly camera here on Amazon

Better camera here on eBay

This Amazon search has some more interesting-looking cameras with touch screens and the like, but to be honest I avoided anything that looked complicated - I wanted something with no buttons or controls to keep things simple.

/Al

Edit: sorry, no giraffes in this camera system...


----------



## keithriley

Sorted a horrendous oil leak that came on while I was out for a short spin on Sunday.
I returned to my car in the supermarket car park to find a trail of oil the length of the car park and going right to where I had parked, I thought to myself 'oh flip me, what the flip has happened now, mother flipper'
Luckily I had oil in the boot but it was pissing out with the engine running, so I filled up and set off, stopping along the way to check the level.
Anyway back home I've found it was the oil filter, the paint had bubbled on one side and it must have rusted through. Panic over, oil and filter change and all is well.

Keith


----------



## Pukmeister

Alex, thanks for those links and the heads up.

I will probably fir a number plate holder/surround with inbuilt camera, wire it to the reversing light for power when in reverse, and fit a TV display mirror. Like you, I just want a simple solution (which my other cars head units already provide).


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Alex, thanks for those links and the heads up.


No problem at all


----------



## V555

Bought myself all new Coil packs from GSF along with some new spark plugs, replaced them as my car had Faults P0302 & P0304 & now my car runs sweet again... very happy TT owner here again now


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned, waxed, Ctek MXS 5.0 plugged on and ready for winter time...

Cheers


----------



## BrianB

Checked the Quattro system was working when all the wheels were off the ground and put my winter wheels and tyres on.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gave Shed an oil and filter change today. Eurgh - what a pain in the arse job what with the undertray of doom.

Also, the oil that came out smelt more like petrol than oil, so that's not great... Knackered rings?



















... and got a quick pic:










I also picked up Shed's old wheels from being powdercoated gloss black and having the Continental winter tyres fitted, but no photos, so will post up if and when it gets cold enough to fit them 

/Al


----------



## Pukmeister

Fuel dilution in the oil could be one of the injectors dribbling when the engine is stopped? It could be just lots of enriched cold starts and short journeys ??

I doubt its worn rings, which would likely also give low compression, erratic idle and smoking with high crankcase blowby.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> Fuel dilution in the oil could be one of the injectors dribbling when the engine is stopped? It could be just lots of enriched cold starts and short journeys ??
> 
> I doubt its worn rings, which would likely also give low compression, erratic idle and smoking with high crankcase blowby.


Cheers Pukmeister. That description does fit - lots of journeys where the needle only gets to 90 for maybe ten minutes.

Fuel economy over the last year's about 26 mpg. No VCDS codes related to lambda probes. Compression wasn't down when I last checked and the car starts and idles fine with little crankcase blow-by with the oil cap off.

So, I'm prepared to believe you're right. It's just a bit of a shock when the oil that came out of the car smelt so much like unleaded  

/Al


----------



## philclemo

Wow, it's not very often the Today I... thread gets knocked down to the second page.

Anyhoo, had a great day today, replaced my dog bone mount (without snapping any bolts) and discovered and rectified a leak on the DSG.

First of all the dog bone was a breeze and cured the annoying click/clunk I was getting - result.

Secondly, I had been noticing a bit of oil collecting around both the engine sump and the DSG filler/drain plug. Assuming it was engine oil I had checked around for gasket or other seal leakage, but just wiped it away. But this weekend I was shining my torch down the bay to find a pool of DSG fluid local to the DSG filter housing. This was running down the back of the gearbox and collecting around the drain plug and tracking along the engine sump. The leak was coming from the filter housing, which needed nipping up a touch. All dry now. I checked the fluid level and topped up, happy days.


----------



## V555

Today I...

Managed to get around to give the little one a mini Valet, not perfect by any means and not fully detailed but it certainly looks a lot better now I have done it.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Was bored over the weekend so decided to restore my head lights..

Must say, wow what a difference! I stopped to compare and didn't realise how bad they were [smiley=bigcry.gif]










I used AutoGlym Restoration Kit.


----------



## DavyMc89

What a difference to the headlamp!! This is something I badly need to do on mines.....add to the long list for when I have time haha. Good work.

Davy


----------



## j8keith

SC0TTRS said:


> Was bored over the weekend so decided to restore my head lights..
> 
> Must say, wow what a difference! I stopped to compare and didn't realise how bad they were [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used AutoGlym Restoration Kit.


You have certainly done a good job.


----------



## V555

SC0TTRS said:


> Was bored over the weekend so decided to restore my head lights..
> 
> Must say, wow what a difference! I stopped to compare and didn't realise how bad they were [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used AutoGlym Restoration Kit.


Cracking job,,, I didn't want to attempt to do mine so I handed it over to a bodyshop on the industrial estate where I work, they were done within an hour and only cost me a box of San Miguel   I can now see where I am going in the dark.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Cheers guys 

Taken years off the front end I must say, well pleased.

Recommend doing the same if yours have gone cloudly like mine, it's not difficult just time consuming.

Spent about an hour on each side making sure I didn't go nuts using the drill :lol:


----------



## Back 2 TT

2003 Roadster 225 Quattro:

Passed the MoT but got advisories.


Both rear springs corroded
CV boot OSF needs replacing soon

Any recommendations for replacement springs please anyone?

cheers,

Hoppy


----------



## SC0TTRS

Back 2 TT said:


> 2003 Roadster 225 Quattro:
> 
> Passed the MoT but got advisories.
> 
> 
> Both rear springs corroded
> CV boot OSF needs replacing soon
> 
> Any recommendations for replacement springs please anyone?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Hoppy


Corroded means they just look weathered like 99% of mk1 TT's :lol: Would be looking at replacing that CV boot first.


----------



## Back 2 TT

SC0TTRS said:


> Back 2 TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Roadster 225 Quattro:
> 
> Passed the MoT but got advisories.
> 
> 
> Both rear springs corroded
> CV boot OSF needs replacing soon
> 
> Any recommendations for replacement springs please anyone?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Hoppy
> 
> 
> 
> Corroded means they just look weathered like 99% of mk1 TT's :lol: Would be looking at replacing that CV boot first.
Click to expand...

Thank you :mrgreen: That will be the order then :lol: Peeling paint off the lower coils. Can they be sand blasted and repainted or do they lose there springiness?


----------



## Baalthazaar

I really must get round to giving her a clean it's cow shite season....


----------



## BrianB

Received my Black Friday purchase from Forge, was surprised how quickly they managed to get it delivered!!


----------



## BrianB

Dropped my fuel flap off to be powder coated


----------



## alexgreyhead

Fitted new-style rounded Alloygators to Shed's winter wheels. I'll pop them on once the average temperature gets a bit closer to 7C...




























/Al


----------



## droopsnoot

Went to the H&H Auction in Buxton, and saw a Mk1 TT 225 quattro coupe go through at £850. Don't know the car, didn't have much of a look round it, but it seemed cheap. If it had been a bit older, and a Roadster, I'd have had it for a parts car.

https://online.handh.co.uk/m/lot-detail ... 2F91%2F%2F


----------



## alexgreyhead

droopsnoot said:


> Went to the H&H Auction in Buxton, and saw a Mk1 TT 225 quattro coupe go through at £850. Don't know the car, didn't have much of a look round it, but it seemed cheap. If it had been a bit older, and a Roadster, I'd have had it for a parts car.
> 
> https://online.handh.co.uk/m/lot-detail ... 2F91%2F%2F


Bloody hell, it's got to be worth that just for the straight panels? (I'm assuming it's not rotten as a peach underneath...)


----------



## SC0TTRS

droopsnoot said:


> Went to the H&H Auction in Buxton, and saw a Mk1 TT 225 quattro coupe go through at £850. Don't know the car, didn't have much of a look round it, but it seemed cheap. If it had been a bit older, and a Roadster, I'd have had it for a parts car.
> 
> https://online.handh.co.uk/m/lot-detail ... 2F91%2F%2F


Bargain! Worth it at that price. Description and photos looked promising.


----------



## Gixxer123

alexgreyhead said:


> Fitted new-style rounded Alloygators to Shed's winter wheels. I'll pop them on once the average temperature gets a bit closer to 7C...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Al


Your winter wheels are in better shape than my standard wheels, whats the finish on them called? My V6 ronals would look good in that colour


----------



## alexgreyhead

Gixxer123 said:


> Your winter wheels are in better shape than my standard wheels, whats the finish on them called? My V6 ronals would look good in that colour


Cheers Gixxer. I've just had them refurbed and powder-coated gloss black by a local company (I can get you the name if you want). £220 plus tyre fitting and balancing cost.


----------



## Horlixx

Finally got my airbox back from the powdercoaters yesterday, so managed to fit it this afternoon


----------



## FBJ

Today I retro fitted some original wiper arms as I didn't like the look of the redundant washer spray on the version fitted.

Before



After


----------



## sussexbythesea

passed another MOT with no advisories (or lurking codes having been checked during the service) 

It was worth the effort at the weekend to strip out the wheel arch liner to get to the washer bottle to fix the leaking pump grommet along with the airbag light fix earlier this year


----------



## silkman

Today i had the Ronals fitted. Brought over from England (not from a forum member though) and they didn't come cheap as the wheels needed minor straightening. Colour (why mozilla always tries to make me spell it as color :roll: ) looks more gunmetal in the pictures but in real life is more of a satin gray.

Before (std setup with regular suspension)









After (V6 wheels with bilstein B6 and H&R lowering kit)









This post cost me 900 euros even with the low sterling fx rate.


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> Today i had the Ronals fitted. Brought over from England (not from a forum member though) and they didn't come cheap as the wheels needed minor straightening. Colour (why mozilla always tries to make me spell it as color :roll: ) looks more gunmetal in the pictures but in real life is more of a satin gray.
> 
> Before (std setup with regular suspension)
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After (V6 wheels with bilstein B6 and H&R lowering kit)
> 
> 
> This post cost me 900 euros even with the low sterling fx rate.


Those were OEM on Shed. I have no idea why I sold mine - they're lovely wheels.

Enjoy, chap 8) 8)

/Al


----------



## silkman

@alex
you have pm


----------



## NtG

silkman said:


> Today i had the Ronals fitted. Brought over from England (not from a forum member though) and they didn't come cheap as the wheels needed minor straightening. Colour (why mozilla always tries to make me spell it as color :roll: ) looks more gunmetal in the pictures but in real life is more of a satin gray.
> 
> Before (std setup with regular suspension)
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After (V6 wheels with bilstein B6 and H&R lowering kit)
> 
> 
> This post cost me 900 euros even with the low sterling fx rate.


expensive post but looking good indeed!
nice you got them in the end 

next 1k post, would be a v6 front bumper??


----------



## McPikie

Gave the TT a winter service yesterday. Oil and filter, cabin filter and a coolant flush

2018-12-04_04-07-07 by Phil Cookson, on Flickr
2018-12-04_04-07-15 by Phil Cookson, on Flickr

She could do with a wheel refurb and a damn good detail now


----------



## mlema11

today I had to jump start her because I left my lights on all night... also notice the car doesnt make an audible sound if key is out and door is open with lights on. Also headlights dont stay on unless car is on? I have to do some reading on here.... 5th day with my new baby


----------



## David C

mlema11 said:


> today I had to jump start her because I left my lights on all night... also notice the car doesnt make an audible sound if key is out and door is open with lights on. Also headlights dont stay on unless car is on? I have to do some reading on here.... 5th day with my new baby


Probably the microswitch in the door lock failed.


----------



## mlema11

David C said:


> Probably the microswitch in the door lock failed.


I think I have to replace the whole lock then right?


----------



## PlasticMac

Try searching "lock micro switches" on here, or Google. Mac.


----------



## Hoggy

mlema11 said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the microswitch in the door lock failed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have to replace the whole lock then right?
Click to expand...

Hi, Replace it with one of these plenty of info, do a search.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Right-Front- ... 0011.m1850
Hoggy.


----------



## DC240S

Replaced the alarm siren with a new one for £13!


----------



## David C

DC240S said:


> Replaced the alarm siren with a new one for £13!


£13


----------



## BrianB

Took out my OEM charge pipe and installed the Forge charge pipe that I picked up in the Black Friday sales.


----------



## EddieMunster321

Refurbished the roof in preparation for winter.....

I should have taken a picture before, it was a proper mess, as to the untrained eye it would have looked as though it needed replacing! The picture was taken in direct daylight, when the sun disappeared behind the clouds it's matt black.


----------



## BrianB

Picked these up after powder coating


----------



## PlasticMac

BrianB said:


> Picked these up after powder coating


What screws are you going to use, black torx? Mac.


----------



## BrianB

I going to use some pro bolt anodised black hex socket head bolts


----------



## alexgreyhead

BrianB said:


> I going to use some pro bolt anodised black hex socket head bolts


Those look fancy! Pics once installed please! 

/Al


----------



## GolfGTD

Got 17mm wheel spacers for the rear and it works perfect!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTorBust

That looks fantastic Mr GolfGTD. I've still yet to see a white TT mk1 on the roads in the UK!


----------



## PlasticMac

TTorBust said:


> That looks fantastic Mr GolfGTD. I've still yet to see a white TT mk1 on the roads in the UK!


Very much agree. It looks fantastic, proof that the Mk1 is, indeed, ageless. Could easily have just emerged from the showroom! Mac.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced some of the interior lights with LED's, unfortunately the large centre interior light was a little shorter than the original by a couple of mm so wouldn't stay in the holder, contacted the ebay seller who suggested bending the contacts in.
Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Not unusual. Tin foil makes an effective spacer, too, despite the MacGuyver-esque feel...


----------



## BrianB

alexgreyhead said:


> Not unusual. Tin foil makes an effective spacer, too, despite the MacGuyver-esque feel...


Hmmm, well always open to suggestions, so maybe some bending and packing?


----------



## droopsnoot

.. went to remove the interior light in my Roadster, so I could fix the dry joints that stop the light coming on when the door is opened. It's a pain in the winter, not having any light on. As I started to lever the light unit out of the roof bar, the lights came on, and have worked since. So I'm leaving well alone, for now.


----------



## Arpy

...received and fitted my Classic Additions indoor stretch cover. Fed up with spider crap all over the car and the old fitted bed sheets I was using looked like she was wearing a tutu! Pricey but the biz.


----------



## alexgreyhead

droopsnoot said:


> .. went to remove the interior light in my Roadster, so I could fix the dry joints that stop the light coming on when the door is opened. It's a pain in the winter, not having any light on. As I started to lever the light unit out of the roof bar, the lights came on, and have worked since. So I'm leaving well alone, for now.


I'm sure there must be a term more-technical than "it started working again when I touched it" but I'm buggered if I know. I've benefited from this in the past, too, though...


----------



## droopsnoot

I'm sure it won't last, but I know what to do next time it goes...


----------



## Baalthazaar

droopsnoot said:


> I'm sure it won't last, but I know what to do next time it goes...


I've always meant to ask, is that your Firenza HPF in your avatar??? Lucky guy if it is.....


----------



## alexgreyhead

(Warning: loads of pics, because I got a bit carried away doing A Thing on Shed because I haven't done anything much in months and I've missed tinkering... )

Pumped Shed's winter wheels up* after fitting the Alloygators, then synchronised the wheels' sensors with the ghetto TPMS-from-ChineseBay:










* I've set the tyres to 3 psi over the target pressure because it's a lot warmer inside than out; the pressure at 5 degrees C should be about 3-4 psi lower and I'm aiming to run 36 at the front and 30 at the rear, vs 38 and 29 recommended in the handbook because V6 RUL made a good point that the Orange Haldex controller is happier when the front and back wheels are similar diameters. I can't drop the front pressure below 36 without handling getting a bit squishy, and the rears skip about too much above 30 psi, so there you go.

Removed the impossible-to-clean-because-the-spokes-are-too-close-together-for-my-hands Summer wheels:



















... and fitted the winter wheels with Continental winter knobblies:























































/Al


----------



## BrianB

Changed some more interior lights over to LED's


----------



## droopsnoot

Baalthazaar said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it won't last, but I know what to do next time it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> I've always meant to ask, is that your Firenza HPF in your avatar??? Lucky guy if it is.....
Click to expand...

Cheers, yes, that's mine. I must get around to updating that avatar one of these days though, it's been there for ages.


----------



## corrado1.8t

what bulb number is on those 2 different types of interior lights please.


----------



## droopsnoot

alexgreyhead said:


> Pumped Shed's winter wheels up* after fitting the Alloygators, then synchronised the wheels' sensors with the ghetto TPMS-from-ChineseBay:
> 
> View attachment 8


Cheers for the update on that, I was wondering whether it'd be any good, and I'm thinking about buying one for when I change the tyres soon, I wonder how much the tyre fitters will moan about it. Hadn't realised it's in colour.


----------



## blackaerox14

Today I fitted the bluetooth receiver on the Concert radio, works well! Better quality audio than the Jack version I had previously.


----------



## BrianB

corrado1.8t said:


> what bulb number is on those 2 different types of interior lights please.


Not sure of individual numbers as I got all the interior and boot led lamps as a set from eBay. If you search Audi TT 8N interior led lights you'll probably get a few results.


----------



## NtG

blackaerox14 said:


> Today I fitted the bluetooth receiver on the Concert radio, works well! Better quality audio than the Jack version I had previously.


do you have the Concert 1 or 2 ?

On my concert 1, i had tried that bluetooth receiver in the past but connection not that stable and could only listen via bluetooth when car was in idle, when i was driving connection was lost ..


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Used my brand new Sealey VS brake bleeder to sort my brakes. The amount of air that came out of both front calipers was insane. 
No wonder I've been struggling to stop. Then prepped and painted calipers blue. Look loads better now.

Then fitted my new alien pump as they wouldn't come out. Topped up with new fluid but only a minor splash on the light. Not sure why, might need to investigate it.

Car needs a clean. Its minging. That's another day.


----------



## Pukmeister

Wayno, do you have the headlights turned on and are you operating the screen washer continuously for a good few seconds?

I was surprised at how long I had to hold the windscreen wiper stalk in 'wash' before my aliens popped out.


----------



## David C

WaynoTTV6 said:


> Then fitted my new alien pump as they wouldn't come out. Topped up with new fluid but only a minor splash on the light. Not sure why, might need to investigate it.


It may just need A LOT more sprays to bleed it through.

When I got my TT the headlight wash fuse was blown, once I replaced it the pump ran OK, but it took many many goes before it sprayed out of both jets.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Pukmeister said:


> Wayno, do you have the headlights turned on and are you operating the screen washer continuously for a good few seconds?
> 
> I was surprised at how long I had to hold the windscreen wiper stalk in 'wash' before my aliens popped out.


Adam, yes mate. They pop out but only kinda dribble on the lens. But like David says, they may need many goes to bleed through. The old pump was covered in rust and corrosion. It was knackered. But was an ebay cheapie anyhow. This one is a tad more cash, so hopefully the words 'you get what you pay for' won't let me down this time lol.


----------



## keithriley

Gave the old girl a nice wet soapy hand job :lol: ....................
The weather was half decent, nowt else planned, a bit of quality time with a bucket and sponge. 
Also, fed up at the state of the lower grills in the bumper I removed the R/H side one and resprayed it black, time will tell how robust this will be, and if it is the other two pieces will get the same treatment.
Roll on Spring


----------



## ChrisH77

Got around to fitting the replacement driver's door latch, that I've had on the shelf for months.

Door card off was easy, but the rest took a while from finding the right 'How To' and being wary of doing the wrong thing. And after all that, the replacement part (cheap eBay pattern part) turned out to fit with everything except the exterior door handle - that is: it was the wrong part. Bother! At least only £30 wasted.

So set to repair the cam/microswitch mechanism. As per threads on here, the switch bears on the edge of the cam and both had worn a step so the button didn't operate. Solution was the clear plastic lid of a Waitrose Brandy Butter pot - trimmed to locate on the switch pins and fold across the top of the switch, where it was stiff enough to bridge the step and ensure the switch operated.

Plugged in the electrics and sure enough the window dropped a cm and the interior lights came on. Bingo!

Then only another half hour to put it back together again. Only five times taking stuff apart again because of not happy with the fit, or left something out.


----------



## blackaerox14

napostolidis said:


> do you have the Concert 1 or 2 ?
> 
> On my concert 1, i had tried that bluetooth receiver in the past but connection not that stable and could only listen via bluetooth when car was in idle, when i was driving connection was lost ..


Hi, it is a concert 2. It doesn't seems to go on a concert 1. :wink:


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Tackled the level senders in the fuel tank. Easy access, under the plates, and the plastic nut tool from china, worked brilliantly. 
The main pump popped up on a spring, and once I had lifted the cap out, I could then see the level sender, on tilting the pump to one side. 
The tracts looked quite clean, but, given the effort to get to them, I gave it a clean, with my toothbrush and contact cleaner. By tilting the pump, it gives you enough access go get to the area.

I had spare rubber gaskets on standby just in case they swelled up on being exposed to the air. But, wasn't needed.

Then put it all back and moved onto the 2nd pump. This was a hell of alot more easier. You can almost fully lift it all out, so cleaning this side was a breeze.

Simply sprayed the cleaner onto the brush and rub away across the tracts.

Once put back, it was now time to see if it had had any effect on the needle.

When I had last used the car, the fuel light had come on, and the needle was below 1/4, touching red.

On turning the ignition on, the needle shot straight up to above 1/4, and fuel light disappeared.

Unknown whether it'll go to full, on filling up. That's the task for the next drive, probably in 2019....Though it has never gone to full on brimming the tank.

Then, cleaned the alloys, to give the impression the car was clean lol, as the wife wanted her car washed.

So, out came the snowfoam and all the bits, along with my new pre-wash - Koch Chemie Greenstar diluted 15/1. Wow....It's brilliant stuff. Almost touchless cleaning.

2 hours later and her Qashqui looked nice again....


----------



## thomp1983

Fitted my S3 flat bottomed steering wheel


----------



## Hoggy

thomp1983 said:


> Fitted my S3 flat bottomed steering wheel


Hi, Much nicer. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## mps711

Swapped out the original Concert head unit for my Kenwood and fitted 15 & 20mm wheel spacers, better sounds and the car looks much better.























Alright I didn't do it all today, the head unit took most of yesterday, feeding through USB, mike and DAB aerial cables was a bit of a pain


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Finally got round to sorting the nasty headlights out. Didn't even have a beam patter before, just a mist of light. And installed h.i.ds. So I can finally see in the dark now



















































And then changed the licence plate lights after fixing the spoiler leak


----------



## David C

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> And then changed the licence plate lights after fixing the spoiler leak


Take the small oval blanking plugs out of each end of the bootlid.
With those removed, any water that does get into the bootlid can get out.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Will do.


----------



## keithriley

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Finally got round to sorting the nasty headlights out. Didn't even have a beam patter before, just a mist of light. And installed h.i.ds. So I can finally see in the dark now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then changed the licence plate lights after fixing the spoiler leak


Headlights look good, must be brave one day and try this myself.

Keith


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

It's really simple. As long as you don't sand for too long. Or when it comes to using the cutting compound and polish with a machine polisher, you don't melt the headlight . Mine were terrible. It was a pleasure driving to work this morning be able to see


----------



## keithriley

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> It's really simple. As long as you don't sand for too long. Or when it comes to using the cutting compound and polish with a machine polisher, you don't melt the headlight . Mine were terrible. It was a pleasure driving to work this morning be able to see


Had a quick look at mine again yesterday, the haziness actually looks on the inside of the headlamp, but that can't be true ? Can it ?


----------



## SC0TTRS

keithriley said:


> Headlights look good, must be brave one day and try this myself.
> 
> Keith


It's worth doing Keith, makes a big difference. Did mine a few weeks ago, didn't realise how bad they were until I stood back and compared.


----------



## EddieMunster321

... made a loom and fitted an LED rocker switch to allow me to turn my gear gaitor LED ring on and off, and also to fit a USB chassis connected to a permanent live to allow me to charge my phone whilst the engine and ignition are off.


----------



## EddieMunster321

.... gave the Roadster its first wash in 12 months (it was being repaired/sorted in that time) and I fully valeted the interior.


----------



## rlszer

WaynoTTV6 said:


> Tackled the level senders in the fuel tank. Easy access, under the plates, and the plastic nut tool from china, worked brilliantly.
> The main pump popped up on a spring, and once I had lifted the cap out, I could then see the level sender, on tilting the pump to one side.
> The tracts looked quite clean, but, given the effort to get to them, I gave it a clean, with my toothbrush and contact cleaner. By tilting the pump, it gives you enough access go get to the area.
> 
> I had spare rubber gaskets on standby just in case they swelled up on being exposed to the air. But, wasn't needed.
> 
> Then put it all back and moved onto the 2nd pump. This was a hell of alot more easier. You can almost fully lift it all out, so cleaning this side was a breeze.
> 
> Simply sprayed the cleaner onto the brush and rub away across the tracts.
> 
> Once put back, it was now time to see if it had had any effect on the needle.
> 
> When I had last used the car, the fuel light had come on, and the needle was below 1/4, touching red.
> 
> On turning the ignition on, the needle shot straight up to above 1/4, and fuel light disappeared.


I think I maybe getting this issue. When below 1/4 tank, its not long before the fuel light comes on, recently. I know I usually get 190-200 miles to 1/2 tank. So when the warning comes on at 120, I know there's a bit to go yet.

Is there a write up for this - I haven't looked yet. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## keithriley

SC0TTRS said:


> keithriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headlights look good, must be brave one day and try this myself.
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth doing Keith, makes a big difference. Did mine a few weeks ago, didn't realise how bad they were until I stood back and compared.
Click to expand...

Did you do the number plate too lol
What brand of rubbing compound did you use, looks like you did it by hand too ?

Keith


----------



## HOGG

Had a few parcels arrive for the tt. Yep. It's still there. First look at it in a month









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

thomp1983 said:


> Fitted my S3 flat bottomed steering wheel


Was it an easy swap.


----------



## thomp1983

The physical swaps as easy as it gets, it's a single stage airbag so only needed some minor rewiring. It took me awhile to remove the paddle shifts and buttons and cut, fill and smooth them before wrapping them in gloss black so I didn't have buttons/paddles that couldn't be used on display.

It's not a cheap job, the wheel cost me £100 and the airbag near £200 and that was cheaper than trying to buy them together.

Chris


----------



## McPikie

Today I ordered 4 x Michelin Pilot Sport 4 in 225/40/18 as the crap that is on there now is cracking between the treads and pretty shocking in the wet too.


----------



## PlasticMac

Today I took the first hands free phone call via my AnyCarLink. One small step etc. Mac.


----------



## NtG

PlasticMac said:


> Today I took the first hands free phone call via my AnyCarLink. One small step etc. Mac.


did you have to increase the volume from headunit when on call so at to hear clear? or call-levels were similar to music-levels?


----------



## BrianB

Replaced the marked door card window switch surround.


----------



## PlasticMac

napostolidis said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I took the first hands free phone call via my AnyCarLink. One small step etc. Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> did you have to increase the volume from headunit when on call so at to hear clear? or call-levels were similar to music-levels?
Click to expand...

I was listening to music stored on my phone, via Bluetooth to the Chorus, when the call came, I pressed SCAN on the Chorus, and the call was answered (legally didn't touch the phone) very clear volume same as music. Quite chuffed. The caller seemed able to hear me clearly (the mics behind the small grill, between the clocks). Mac.


----------



## EddieMunster321

PlasticMac said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I took the first hands free phone call via my AnyCarLink. One small step etc. Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> did you have to increase the volume from headunit when on call so at to hear clear? or call-levels were similar to music-levels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was listening to music stored on my phone, via Bluetooth to the Chorus, when the call came, I pressed SCAN on the Chorus, and the call was answered (legally didn't touch the phone) very clear volume same as music. Quite chuffed. The caller seemed able to hear me clearly (the mics behind the small grill, between the clocks). Mac.
Click to expand...

Does it have auto-answer or do you have to press Scan?


----------



## PlasticMac

"Does it have auto-answer or do you have to press Scan?"
No, you press SCAN. The audio source has to be the phone, stored mp3, online music like Spotify, or Internet radio. Doesn't work if the Chorus is on FM. I was expecting the call, and needed to take it. Nav apps work too, as long as the phone has BT on, and the Chorus is on CD. Mac.


----------



## NtG

PlasticMac said:


> ... Doesn't work if the Chorus is on FM. I was expecting the call, and needed to take it... Mac.


I have the Yatour Bluetooth. When I'm on FM and phone rings, I press "MODE" and i get the call via car speakers.

It's just when I do so, I have to increase a bit the volume from headunit as FM and call not at same levels..


----------



## PlasticMac

I'll check. If I select CD, when listening to FM, as long as BT is enabled on the phone, I can then answer the call with SCAN. I'll compare the volume, and let you know. Mac.


----------



## PlasticMac

PlasticMac said:


> I'll check. If I select CD, when listening to FM, as long as BT is enabled on the phone, I can then answer the call with SCAN. I'll compare the volume, and let you know. Mac.


The phone call volume is much the same as the FM volume in mine, no need to adjust. I think that if you increase the PHONE volume a smidge, on your handset, (best done during a call) you'll be OK. BT volume is set by the source device, not the head unit. Mac


----------



## BrianB

Re-installed my drivers door card after changing the grab handle and window switch surround trim


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Today I swapped the pollen/cabin filter. It hadn't been changed for a while I'm guessing 








A lot of it tipped out. 









Nice new clean Bosch one now


----------



## SC0TTRS

Replaced my knackered *8L0 951 605* alarm siren with the newer type: *8L0 951 605 A* with a simple swap.

Was expecting a 'chirp' when off/on but none the less, it works fine, and surprisingly loud (high pitched) in the cabin.


----------



## LesRSV

SC0TTRS said:


> Replaced my knackered 8L0 951 605 alarm siren


Did you replace with new or s/hand siren? (mine has died due to terminal corrosion)
The chirp can be coded on/off with VCDS


----------



## SC0TTRS

LesRSV said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my knackered 8L0 951 605 alarm siren
> 
> 
> 
> Did you replace with new or s/hand siren? (mine has died due to terminal corrosion)
> The chirp can be coded on/off with VCDS
Click to expand...

Picked one up for £20 of Ebay. Thought it could be coded, not a big deal tbh.


----------



## LesRSV

SC0TTRS said:


> Picked one up for £20 of Ebay.


Thanks for that,thought it might be a bit hit or miss buying s/h,but not sure about spending £150 on new if still available.


----------



## McLovin999

Had a 3" down pipe and sports car fitted today to my 225 at midlands vw. Quite impressed by the modification. It's already got a map and 3" tip. It feels a lot more eager and responsive. Prior to fitting I did wrap the downpipe in an exhaust wrap. From a bit of research it might help reduce engine heat in the engine bay. Happy days


----------



## Jam13

My TT passed it's MOT today, the first of many in my ownership hopefully.

Cheers


----------



## alexgreyhead

Jam13 said:


> My TT passed it's MOT today, the first of many in my ownership hopefully.
> 
> Cheers


I might've mentioned this before, but your TT does look brilliant with the shiny paintwork and headlights, and the QS wheels  :mrgreen:


----------



## Jam13

alexgreyhead said:


> I might've mentioned this before, but your TT does look brilliant with the shiny paintwork and headlights, and the QS wheels  :mrgreen:


Thanks Alex, the ceramic coat certainly helps to keep it's shine. I've also been using Sonax bsd QD spray on my cars reacently post wash and find it excellent.

Cheers


----------



## Ganja47

finally changed my thermostat. temp was as low as 60C on overrun and motorway cruising but came up to 80+ in stop and go traffic so figured I should have a go at it. followed this excellent writeup https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56316

that lower bolt on the thermostat housing is really a nightmare to get off. tried just about everything including this :lol:









finally gave up and soaked it once more with wd40 before heading to hardware store for ratchet adaptors and angle bits
came out fine with that. the metal bridge was mounted horizontally (don't know if that makes a difference). was a 87C one just like the new one going in. looked a bit aged









got the new one in no bother










the dipstick tube survived by the way but installed the new one I had ordered to be safe anyways. was less than £8 original Audi so might as well.

by the time all connectors and hoses were attached and good to go the light had faded so I'll leave coolant refill and test run for tomorrow morning.

I also noticed during all this the metal plate attached to the dipstick tube is cut in half with a bit missing in the middle and there's no hoses or solenoids attached to it at all :roll: I'll leave that for a dedicated thread


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ganja47, According to Bentley the metal bridge should be installed vertically, what difference it makes I don't know, but they must have a reason. You can let us know. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ganja47

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ganja47, According to Bentley the metal bridge should be installed vertically, what difference it makes I don't know, but they must have a reason. You can let us know.
> Hoggy.


Shall do Hoggy. was also thinking about testung old thermostat with water and thermometer to see if it was actually faulty or not. am I right in thinking it should be near enough full open in boiling water with thermostat and bowl preheated and then transition slowly to fully closed at 86?
looking forward to the test drive. don't get out and about enough lately


----------



## vanilla_ice

McLovin999 said:


> Had a 3" down pipe and sports car fitted today to my 225 at midlands vw. Quite impressed by the modification. It's already got a map and 3" tip. It feels a lot more eager and responsive. Prior to fitting I did wrap the downpipe in an exhaust wrap. From a bit of research it might help reduce engine heat in the engine bay. Happy days


Sorry for all the questions...

Any fitment issues?
What cat back do you run?
What difference, if any, has it made to noise?

Thanks


----------



## McLovin999

vanilla_ice said:


> McLovin999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a 3" down pipe and sports car fitted today to my 225 at midlands vw. Quite impressed by the modification. It's already got a map and 3" tip. It feels a lot more eager and responsive. Prior to fitting I did wrap the downpipe in an exhaust wrap. From a bit of research it might help reduce engine heat in the engine bay. Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...
> 
> Any fitment issues?
> What cat back do you run?
> What difference, if any, has it made to noise?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hiya Vanilla. At the minute there's no fitment issues. They did say at midland vw that over time it might start to knock against the subframe. This can be rectified with a bit of fettling.

I've got a standard system at the mo but looking for a cheap 3" cat back system.

It sounds a bit beefier and I think it's a lot more responsive and eager. It does feel a bit quicker.

Hope this can help. Cheers


----------



## Ganja47

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ganja47, According to Bentley the metal bridge should be installed vertically, what difference it makes I don't know, but they must have a reason. You can let us know.
> Hoggy.


filled coolant up today and took her for a spin. all good now. sitting nicely just over 90.

I had a think about the metal bridge orientation. there's a left bend in the thermostat housing just after the thermostat exit. if the bridge sits horizontal the water will slosh onto top and bottom of that sideways bend which surely isn't ideal for flow. with the bridge vertical it can slosh nicely into the bend.
just an idea though


----------



## mps711

Fitted a vent mounted boost gauge, also took the opportunity to change the pollen filter while I was in that area routing the vacuum tube, didn't look like it had been changed for some time.

Took it for a test run and it seems to be boosting up to about 14 psi, all good.


----------



## hoddtt

Removed radio to replace heated seat switch easy job and nice to have warm bum again.


----------



## PlasticMac

hoddtt said:


> ... nice to have warm bum again.


I'm sure it is, but, best keep it to yourself, or we'll all want one! Mac.


----------



## vanilla_ice

McLovin999 said:


> vanilla_ice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Vanilla. At the minute there's no fitment issues. They did say at midland vw that over time it might start to knock against the subframe. This can be rectified with a bit of fettling.
> 
> I've got a standard system at the mo but looking for a cheap 3" cat back system.
> 
> It sounds a bit beefier and I think it's a lot more responsive and eager. It does feel a bit quicker.
> 
> Hope this can help. Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Do you think the additional noise would be annoying on a daily driver?


----------



## richphela

I bought a reversing camera/ rear view mirror setup from amazon.
It plugs into the reversing light wires so its only active when you put your TT in reverse.its also wireless so no tearing apart interior, very handy!


----------



## richphela

I bought a reversing camera/ rear view mirror setup from amazon.
It plugs into the reversing light wires so its only active when you put your TT in reverse.its also wireless so no tearing apart interior, very handy!


----------



## McPikie

I put 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4's on this weekend. What a massive difference they make.


----------



## David C

McPikie said:


> I put 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4's on this weekend. What a massive difference they make.


What did you have previously?


----------



## McLovin999

vanilla_ice said:


> McLovin999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanilla_ice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Vanilla. At the minute there's no fitment issues. They did say at midland vw that over time it might start to knock against the subframe. This can be rectified with a bit of fettling.
> 
> I've got a standard system at the mo but looking for a cheap 3" cat back system.
> 
> It sounds a bit beefier and I think it's a lot more responsive and eager. It does feel a bit quicker.
> 
> Hope this can help. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Do you think the additional noise would be annoying on a daily driver?
Click to expand...

Not at all vanilla. It's not much louder than it was before I changed the DP.


----------



## Andywill

richphela said:


> I bought a reversing camera/ rear view mirror setup from amazon.
> It plugs into the reversing light wires so its only active when you put your TT in reverse.its also wireless so no tearing apart interior, very handy!


Maybe thinking of doing this. Which one did you buy & are you pleased with how it works?


----------



## McPikie

David C said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4's on this weekend. What a massive difference they make.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have previously?
Click to expand...

Some energy saving, water displacing pish that was on it when I bought it, but they had started to crack between the blocks, so I got shut.


----------



## David C

McPikie said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4's on this weekend. What a massive difference they make.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have previously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some energy saving, water displacing pish that was on it when I bought it, but they had started to crack between the blocks, so I got shut.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, you should feel a nice improvement there.

I'm lucky, mine came with a full set of Dunlops....... although in my excitement I didn't look close enough...
It had:
a Dunlop SP9000 on the left front and a Dunlop RT on the right front.
a Dunlop SportMaxx on the left rear and a Dunlop SportMaxx TT on the right rear
 :lol: 
I could feel the difference between the SP9000 on the left front and the RT on the right front, especially under braking.
The SP9000 was the oldest of the four and was showing signs of age so was quickly replaced with a new RT to match the right front (which was almost new), so a matching front pair at least. Felt much better.

All four were replaced by a set of RT2 a few years later. 8)

Always puzzles me when people spend thousands on suspension and wheels but then put absolute garbage tyres on them. :?


----------



## black9146

Finally managed to get my wings removed for spraying. Why can't Audi use nylon/plastic fittings instead of metal to metal speed clips and bolts/screws which rust and become virtually impossible to remove without damage.


----------



## NorthernMonkey

Cleaned my exhaust tips and also decided to clean the throttle body. Fiiddley as f**k to do but was surprised just how dirty it was in there!


----------



## hoddtt

Started to paint spare set of alloys ready to fit whilst others go for refurb.


----------



## Ganja47

had the post facelift lowering springs that were fitted to the back of my pre facelift TT replaced with OE. transformed the handling of the car completely.
the rear wheels were so extremely set up this way I had chewed through a set of Yokohama BlueEarth within 6 months :lol:

got rid of the Yokohama slicks now, moved the contisportcontact 5 to the back and got a set of new premiumcontact 6 for the front :mrgreen:


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

hoddtt said:


> View attachment 1
> Started to paint spare set of alloys ready to fit whilst others go for refurb.


instead of using masking tape just buy some playing card's from the "pound shop" you get 3-pack's, a lot quicker,


----------



## hoddtt

Yes have used this method before but couldn't find cards but could find a reel of masking tape. will do for last wheel this weekend.


----------



## mps711

Fitted a new set of OEM spark plugs, the ones that came out looked a bit past it and were two different types. Funny thing was cylinders 1 & 4 had one type and 2 & 3 had another make, so it wasn't even the two easy to get to plugs that had been changed.

Also had a new pair of Eagle F1's fitted on the rear earlier in the week, has made a massive improvement as the tyres that came off were both below the limit in the centers.


----------



## David C

mps711 said:


> ... has made a massive improvement as the tyres that came off were both below the limit in the centers.


Check the pressures.
Excessive wear in the centre is usually too high pressure.

Rears only run 2.0 Bar, check them ASAP as your new ones are probably over inflated too..!!


----------



## mps711

Thanks for the tip, I'll check them in the morning.


----------



## McPikie

Car washed and hoovered out, and MOT passed with no advisories. Lovely.

Then the ABS and Traction light came on. Right rear wheel sensor, so will get that replaced this week.


----------



## keithriley

......Hit 150,000 miles, still going strong, mot due soon though  :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot

black9146 said:


> Finally managed to get my wings removed for spraying. Why can't Audi use nylon/plastic fittings instead of metal to metal speed clips and bolts/screws which rust and become virtually impossible to remove without damage.


Yes, I had to drill out one of the fixings along the top of the front bumper, and two of the little torx headed ones that hold the lower corner in place. Then I had to spread the remaining fasteners around to cover up the gaps. Must get some more sometime.


----------



## black9146

I bought a kit off eBay which consisted of different sizes of clips and fasteners which I will use to replace all the old rusted/chewed and mangled old fixings. Also got a load of the torx headed black screws as well. Busy polishing up the headlights just now while waiting on the wings coming back from the painter. Just wondering if I should remove the sill covers as well now for painting ? Does it ever stop ?


----------



## Cannings

keithriley said:


> ......Hit 150,000 miles, still going strong, mot due soon though  :lol:


I'm on 136k with mot due 11/3, only had the car since november but a mate who is a mechanic said he doesn't see any issues. However not knowing when the cambelt / water pump was last done i'm edging towards getting that done and a full service.


----------



## PlasticMac

"i'm edging towards getting that done and a full service"

I think you should do more than "edge" towards cambelt change! As Arnie says: "do it now" Mac.


----------



## keithriley

Cannings said:


> keithriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Hit 150,000 miles, still going strong, mot due soon though  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on 136k with mot due 11/3, only had the car since november but a mate who is a mechanic said he doesn't see any issues. However not knowing when the cambelt / water pump was last done i'm edging towards getting that done and a full service.
Click to expand...

If in doubt change it, at least you'll have some peace of mind.


----------



## BrianB

Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.


----------



## Cannings

PlasticMac said:


> "i'm edging towards getting that done and a full service"
> 
> I think you should do more than "edge" towards cambelt change! As Arnie says: "do it now" Mac.


Fair point, I will make sure its my next thing i'm not sure i'm capable of doing it myself though so will have to ask a mate for some help


----------



## EddieMunster321

... mainly worked on my Honda, including a quick refurb of the rocker cover in preparation for putting it all back together on Friday. I could have linished the lettering, but, I didn't have time so I did a cheap and cheerful refurb.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Took a pic Saturday of the Coupe. 162 K miles and all smiles.


----------



## LesRSV

QCOUPETT said:


> Took a pic Saturday of the Coupe. 162 K miles and all smiles.


I do like a silver TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bathchoppers

BrianB said:


> Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.


Is it easy to change the orientation of the coo?any cap? I let mine as your pick.


----------



## Hoggy

bathchoppers said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it easy to change the orientation of the coo?any cap? I let mine as your pick.
Click to expand...

Hi, It doesn't need to be screwed down tight to seal, so undo it the half turn required & test next time engine is up to temperature.
Hoggy.


----------



## black9146

Hoggy said:


> bathchoppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it easy to change the orientation of the coo?any cap? I let mine as your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi, It doesn't need to be screwed down tight to seal, so undo it the half turn required & test next time engine is up to temperature.
Hoggy. 

That's what I do with no problems


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy said:


> bathchoppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it easy to change the orientation of the coo?any cap? I let mine as your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, It doesn't need to be screwed down tight to seal, so undo it the half turn required & test next time engine is up to temperature.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi, That's why my Forge coolant cap Icon is correctly positioned. Just too Simple 








Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Hoggy said:


> bathchoppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it easy to change the orientation of the coo?any cap? I let mine as your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, It doesn't need to be screwed down tight to seal, so undo it the half turn required & test next time engine is up to temperature.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Might give this a try as it only needs a quarter turn, but then my ocd might kick in knowing the cap is not against its stop :?



BrianB said:


> Yesterday actually.........swapped my original oil and coolant caps for the Porsche ones, just need to modify the coolant cap so it matches the orientation of the oil cap.


Is it easy to change the orientation of the coo?any cap? I let mine as your pick.[/quote]

I know other forum members have done this DC240 and the Gatchett I think.


----------



## BrianB

Oops that was meant to be Gachet, his build thread gives some details on how to reorientate the coolant cap.


----------



## NtG

after reading quickly only ... 46 out of 53 page thread, i found the answer

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=675



The Gachet said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate how did you mod the cap ? May do mine
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mal,
> 
> You just pop the silver surround off first and then you do the same to the black plastic cap cover unclipping it from the screw base which then exposes two large plastic nibs that need to be cut off.
> 
> Then a little bit of filing around the remaining smaller nibs and finally glue into place using a two-part glue !
> 
> Basically, once you get the black plastic cap off the screw base you can see exactly what needs to be done... :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## droopsnoot

... turned 170k


----------



## old225chap

Just wondering, how many of those miles have you done yourself? And over how many years?


----------



## droopsnoot

old225chap said:


> Just wondering, how many of those miles have you done yourself? And over how many years?


I bought it in 2003 with around 28500 on the clock.


----------



## McPikie

Picked up my bar for my seat delete


----------



## NtG

McPikie said:


> Picked up my bar for my seat delete


nice cover for the gear stick !


----------



## McPikie

napostolidis said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my bar for my seat delete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice cover for the gear stick !
Click to expand...

My mum made it for me ha ha

http://www.thebigknit.co.uk/knitting-patterns


----------



## rkilstro

Spun the timing belt when the water pump siezed. Turns out water pump and the belt were not changed at 75K like the previous owner insisted. Now to go figure out how much damage occured.










________________________________________________________________________
2001 TT MK1 Coupe 225 Quattro


----------



## Slackadder

...owned the ice and snow!


----------



## benckj

rkilstro said:


> Spun the timing belt when the water pump siezed. Turns out water pump and the belt were not changed at 75K like the previous owner insisted. Now to go figure out how much damage occured.
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 2001 TT MK1 Coupe 225 Quattro


Interesting colour combo. I looked at doing same when I wrapped the roof but wife disagreed.


----------



## HOGG

Nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## philclemo

Started the beast up for the first time in a week. Scraped the 2+" of snow off it and tested the Quattro system out on a snow covered carpark at my work. Pleased to confirm it is fully operational 

She started fine too.


----------



## rkilstro

> Interesting colour combo. I looked at doing same when I wrapped the roof but wife disagreed.


My wife's cousin painted it for my father-in-law. Don't love the rims they paired with it though. Would love to find a pair of black and red RS wheels to go with it. Like these...


----------



## BrianB

Swapped my aluminium fuel filler flap with one I had powder coated satin black.


----------



## HOGG

I personally think the chrome cap is what makes a tt a tt

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## old225chap

droopsnoot said:


> old225chap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, how many of those miles have you done yourself? And over how many years?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it in 2003 with around 28500 on the clock.
Click to expand...

Excellent. Same sort of mileage that I do. It seems that a lot of people on here on use their TTs as a second car. I`ve only ever owned one so have to use it. Best of luck for the 200k


----------



## McPikie

Today I took delivery of my new dogbone bush. Hopefully get that installed this weekend.


----------



## silkman

Today my battery died again. [smiley=argue.gif]

It had died on me 2-3 times last month with the snow, took it out and had it charged for 3 days at the shop i bought it from.
Now its confirmed dead [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Varta D15 63Ah bought & fitted April 2016 :evil:
600 cold cranking amps and after 2.5 years the tester read 370 CCA.

Now I'm gonna get the cheapest I can find, since all batteries are crap.


----------



## David C

silkman said:


> Today my battery died again. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> It had died on me 2-3 times last month with the snow, took it out and had it charged for 3 days at the shop i bought it from.
> Now its confirmed dead [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Varta D15 63Ah bought & fitted April 2016 :evil:
> 600 cold cranking amps and after 2.5 years the tester read 370 CCA.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get the cheapest I can find, since all batteries are crap.


That battery should still be under its 5-year warranty, so should be replaced free-of-charge.


----------



## silkman

David C said:


> That battery should still be under its 5-year warranty, so should be replaced free-of-charge.


Surprisingly, in Greece they give 2 years warranty. Damn Germans probably send the crap batteries to us. :roll: Actually Bosch and Varta are owned by the same american company, Johnson Controls. They are made in the same factory, only the stickers change.

The most expensive battery for the TT* barely lasted 2.5 years man. I'm furious.

*next up would be to put an AGM battery.


----------



## Pukmeister

AGM cells are way better than standard lead-acid cells and worth paying a little extra for.


----------



## keithriley

silkman said:


> Today my battery died again. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> It had died on me 2-3 times last month with the snow, took it out and had it charged for 3 days at the shop i bought it from.
> Now its confirmed dead [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Varta D15 63Ah bought & fitted April 2016 :evil:
> 600 cold cranking amps and after 2.5 years the tester read 370 CCA.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get the cheapest I can find, since all batteries are crap.


I bought a second hand battery for £30 off eBay 2 years ago when I bought my TT, forget what make it is but nothing special thats for sure, and its still going strong. I live in North Wales (=cold and wet) and its only a weekend car.
Are you sure there's not some other factors ruining the battery ?


----------



## keithriley

Took the old girl for an MOT ( a retest if you want to be picky), apart from a few front end suspension advisories all is good for another 12 months of fun. Not bad for 17yrs old and just turned over 150k miles
Initially failed on emissions, the EML was on and had a DTC showing pre cat Lambda sensor errors, so with a new one fitted (a Gendan, 5 wire wideband jobbie) the fault was gone, HOWEVER, it still failed emissions and I now had a DTC pointing at the Exhaust Gas Temperature sensor (expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif] ). So after a night of reading about the various issues with the EGT (thanks to all that post on here, it all helps some one somewhere) I went to look over the car only to find the sensor connector wasn't properly and fully clicked in place! Its located out of sight under the inlet manifold and last summer I did have to replace my dipstick tube, well I guess the dipstick holding the spanners forgot to put it back together properly.
All smiles again now

Keith


----------



## simon3868

Strictly speaking it was Monday.....she's now on coil-overs and spaced.

(No idea why she's facing up-hill, I can't rotate the picture on here?!?)


----------



## Hoggy

simon3868 said:


> Strictly speaking it was Monday.....she's now on coil-overs and spaced.
> 
> (No idea why she's facing up-hill, I can't rotate the picture on here?!?)


Hi,* Nice* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## simon3868

Hoggy said:


> simon3868 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking it was Monday.....she's now on coil-overs and spaced.
> 
> (No idea why she's facing up-hill, I can't rotate the picture on here?!?)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,* Nice* 8)
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

The right colour for you Hoggy lol


----------



## mps711

Picked up the car from the garage after having a new cambelt, water pump and service done. It also flew through the mot without even an advisory, very happy.


----------



## Jam13

simon3868 said:


> Strictly speaking it was Monday.....she's now on coil-overs and spaced.
> 
> (No idea why she's facing up-hill, I can't rotate the picture on here?!?)


Turn your phone on its side when taking pictures, they will then be the right way round when posting them,

Cheers


----------



## McLovin999

Replaced my dog bone mount bush. Fairly happy with the results. It feels as if the gear changes are more direct and instant.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today I had a chat with Powerflow about a new exhaust for Shed - I've stolen V6RUL's idea to have a single exit exhaust like the 150 TTs, but this one will be a 3" cat-back system with as many boxes as we can fit under the floorpan.

The aim is to have a nice, deep burbly exhaust that shouldn't be too loud - since it's keeping the OEM cats and will have lots of muffler volume to smooth out the spikey noises - while making the most of the lovely VR6 wookie-warble.

:mrgreen:

The old exhaust will be going on Fleabay as a cat-back 2.75" Milltek system with only a few thousand miles on it, so hopefully I'll make a bit of money back on it.

It'll also fit the QS since the back-box has been modified by Powerflow to fit the lower boot floor - an unusual selling point which will hopefully help make a sale 

/Al


----------



## richphela

Today I bought a 42draft oil relocation kit so I can monitor my oil pressure via an interior gauge for constant info.
If the car is still playing up, well I'll bite the bullet and take it to Xavier Audi garage in Stamford brook west London.


----------



## rkilstro

Finally got these 3 guys unstuck from the exhaust manifold without having to resort to drilling and grinding.


----------



## droopsnoot

... had a new set of tyres fitted. I've had Goodyear F1s for the last couple of changes, but I thought I'd try Avon ZZ5 this time. They're a bit cheaper (which goes towards the replacement OEM wheel I have just bought) and seem to get reasonable write-ups. I've only got three on for now as I'm refurbishing a wheel at a time, so I can't tell how it drives until all four are on.


----------



## thomp1983

finished refurbishing a set of wishbones for the v6, cookbots, superpro caster increase bushes and new ball joints. Hopefully get them fitted this weekend


----------



## alexgreyhead

Taking advantage of the lovely weather, Shed got herself a wash:










8) /Al


----------



## Tonimacaroni

I replaced my Timingbelt and tensioner,water pump,
Auxiliary belt and tensioner. 
Thermostat and temp sensor. 
Quite a job. But happy to have it done.

Big thumbs up for everyone sharing their knowledge in the "How to's"
They're off great help during the work. 
Since it was my first time.


----------



## Ganja47

Tonimacaroni said:


> I replaced my Timingbelt and tensioner,water pump,
> Auxiliary belt and tensioner.
> Thermostat and temp sensor.
> Quite a job. But happy to have it done.
> 
> Big thumbs up for everyone sharing their knowledge in the "How to's"
> They're off great help during the work.
> Since it was my first time.


I'm doing aux belt and tensioner next week and don't see a problem with it but still not sure if I should attempt timing belt/waterpump. I'm a bit scared of taking engine mount off and getting everything right. maybe I just need to grow a pair and go for it


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Post man delivered the cup holder today which I pinched for next to nothing, as some of them were going for £60 - £110. Came with a grey base... when I got 5 il swap it over 









Over the moon I got somewhere to put a drink


----------



## Tonimacaroni

Ganja47 said:


> Tonimacaroni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced my Timingbelt and tensioner,water pump,
> Auxiliary belt and tensioner.
> Thermostat and temp sensor.
> Quite a job. But happy to have it done.
> 
> Big thumbs up for everyone sharing their knowledge in the "How to's"
> They're off great help during the work.
> Since it was my first time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing aux belt and tensioner next week and don't see a problem with it but still not sure if I should attempt timing belt/waterpump. I'm a bit scared of taking engine mount off and getting everything right. maybe I just need to grow a pair and go for it
Click to expand...

That's the only way


----------



## thomp1983

Fitted the rear bits of my koni coilover kit and adjustable tie bars, turns out I had 2 different length springs fitted at the rear.


----------



## infidel.uk

filled the car up wit v max and took her for a nice long country drive, i forgot how much fun a car can be. 8)


----------



## NtG

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Post man delivered the cup holder today which I pinched for next to nothing, as some of them were going for £60 - £110. Came with a grey base... when I got 5 il swap it over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the moon I got somewhere to put a drink


Like the denim alcantara with leather.
Btw what's this black thing that you have on driver's seat?


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Not that I had a choice with the seats. But if I could have a choice it would be half leather and half alcantara.. the black thing on the seat is my arm in my jumper :L


----------



## McPikie

Cracked on with my seat delete


----------



## silkman

checked the battery drain amperage as my batteries keep dying. With the car locked (and after the afterun pump has stopped) I connected a multimeter to measure standby amps. They were from 0.08A to 0.13A. I also have a tracker fitted which constantly charges a 3.7V battery. Anyone know what "normal" drain values are?


















Removing fuse 15, drops amperage to 0.04A. Fuse 15 says "combigerat - automatikgetriebe", but this is probably where the tracker is connected.


----------



## PlasticMac

Since the tracker has its own battery, disconnect it, then you'll know what current it draws. One less unknown. I'm guessing the internal battery is to keep it working when the baddies disconnect the main battery, so it's on permanent float charge. Mac.


----------



## audiman786

Today I joined the best TT Forum in the world!!!!


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

audiman786 said:


> Today I joined the best TT Forum in the world!!!!


It surely is 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HOGG

audiman786 said:


> Today I joined the best TT Forum in the world!!!!


Where is it? Let me join

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

got another years mot with no advisory, 992 miles in one years driving


----------



## Hoggy

infidel.uk said:


> got another years mot with no advisory, 992 miles in one years driving


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Washed off the winter grime


----------



## keithriley

audiman786 said:


> Today I joined the best TT Forum in the world!!!!


So why come on this forum and brag about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Swapped over my gear knob and handbrake cover on my QS for new genuine ones, not as hard as I thought


----------



## HOGG

I can't get my knob off

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

bought these.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

HOGG said:


> I can't get my knob off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Have you tried to Pull the shaft down and twist the knob anti-clockwise?


----------



## HOGG

Pow3rL3ss said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get my knob off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to Pull the shaft down and twist the knob anti-clockwise?
Click to expand...

Mines a facelift


----------



## McLovin999

I had a scorpion cat back exhaust fitted today at John Ashley exhausts Walsall.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

McLovin999 said:


> I had a scorpion cat back exhaust fitted today at John Ashley exhausts Walsall.


You're not too from me - we might have a mini meet once the weather is better


----------



## McLovin999

Pow3rL3ss said:


> McLovin999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a scorpion cat back exhaust fitted today at John Ashley exhausts Walsall.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not too from me - we might have a mini meet once the weather is better
Click to expand...

Great idea. A midland mini meet. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## droopsnoot

Got some paint and lacquer on the first of my wheels. I'm painting them one at a time, and have a spare non-OEM wheel on one corner for now.










It's not perfect, but it's a lot better than it was, and than the other three that are on the car now.

I wonder how long they'll last before I scrape them again.


----------



## neil6534

gave my girl a good seeing too, wax, polish, window treatment - its gonna rain now I know it


----------



## Tonimacaroni

droopsnoot said:


> Got some paint and lacquer on the first of my wheels. I'm painting them one at a time, and have a spare non-OEM wheel on one corner for now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not perfect, but it's a lot better than it was, and than the other three that are on the car now.
> 
> I wonder how long they'll last before I scrape them again.


Looks real good. Should get at it myself. Cause mine are quite damaged. Doing one at a time might be the way to go.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Gave it a wash at work while it was quiet for 2 hours :L


----------



## HOGG

Got more parts









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## droopsnoot

Tonimacaroni said:


> Looks real good. Should get at it myself. Cause mine are quite damaged. Doing one at a time might be the way to go.


It's not bad, but it's taken me weeks to strip it back. It was an eBay purchase, this was it when it was for sale:










Once I'd got the paint off, the scuff marks around the edges were quite minor in terms of damage to the actual wheel - it was mostly in the many layers of paint. Fortunately the three other wheels don't need as much work, though I'm finding the next one has quite a lot of high-build primer on it, and it's taking some stripping. But it'll be days rather than the weeks the one above took.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 20k on my MK1 225 today,
Almost run-in :lol:








Hoggy.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 20k on my MK1 225 today,
> Almost run-in :lol:
> 
> Hoggy.


 20 K!!! Garage Queen!


----------



## alexgreyhead

droopsnoot said:


> I wonder how long they'll last before I scrape them again.


Heya bud, worth looking at Alloygators? You can get silver (I think) or black if you want to be inconspicuous. I swear by them 'cos I tend to park by feel... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Got more parts


Ooh, looks like a Haldex pre-charge pump. New/recon?


----------



## HOGG

alexgreyhead said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got more parts
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, looks like a Haldex pre-charge pump. New/recon?
Click to expand...

Second hand working. I think mine doesn't work

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Second hand working. I think mine doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bugger  Worth trying a different one then. Fwiw, they're common to some models of Volvo and are cheaper when bought with a Volvo logo rather than the VAG price premium, in case you need to pick up a new one.

Hope you fix your Quattro! 

/Al


----------



## HOGG

That's my plan. Try second hand 30 quid to fault find lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 20k on my MK1 225 today,
> Almost run-in :lol:
> 
> Hoggy.


Almost pressed the report button by accident by seeing this :-o


----------



## HOGG

Today I wish my car wasn't off the road for winter. The weather is EPIC

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Took delivery of a few bits of under-bonnet bling - Lucifer/R32 Deviant's stainless manifolds, downpipes and high-flow cats. Half the price of Milltek's gear but I can't find fault with them so far - you can buy the manifolds from here for £505, and the high-flow cat pipe from here for £410, or pop him an e-mail on *[email protected]*.

The only thing I'm not massively happy about is the pipe diameter immediately after the cats, which comes down to 45mm ID. This flows perfectly for 246 brake, taking into account back-pressure - based on mk5cortinaestate.co.uk's calculator - but everywhere else the system is a minimum 48mm ID when it's twin pipe - which flows for 300 bhp - or larger.

The solution is probably going to be to ask Powerflow to chop the pipes immediately after the cats and put in 50mm ID pipework with bosses for the post-cat O2 sensors...

Probably too many pickeroos...












































































































































































/Al


----------



## QCOUPETT

Spiffy after a bath.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Awesome day going for a drive


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I came across one of these in the company vehicle today.... so it is now mine, nice tight fit too and best of all FREE 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

got some more carbon


----------



## Dutch

alexgreyhead said:


> Took delivery of a few bits of under-bonnet bling - Lucifer/R32 Deviant's stainless manifolds, downpipes and high-flow cats. Half the price of Milltek's gear but I can't find fault with them so far - you can buy the manifolds from here for £505, and the high-flow cat pipe from here for £410, or pop him an e-mail on *[email protected]*.
> 
> The only thing I'm not massively happy about is the pipe diameter immediately after the cats, which comes down to 45mm ID. This flows perfectly for 246 brake, taking into account back-pressure - based on mk5cortinaestate.co.uk's calculator - but everywhere else the system is a minimum 48mm ID when it's twin pipe - which flows for 300 bhp - or larger.
> 
> The solution is probably going to be to ask Powerflow to chop the pipes immediately after the cats and put in 50mm ID pipework with bosses for the post-cat O2 sensors...
> 
> Probably too many pickeroos...
> 
> /Al


Please let uw know if you like them (and how it sounds :mrgreen: ).

I was thinking about the cats myself due some intermittend fault codes of mine, but I e-mailed him a while back and never got a response unfortunately.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Dutch said:


> I was thinking about the cats myself due some intermittend fault codes of mine, but I e-mailed him a while back and never got a response unfortunately.


Will do - I'll post in here when I get Shed back from Powerflow with the cats (but not the manifold) fitted.

Try emailing him again, maybe? He said he has the R32/V6 cat pipes in stock last week.

Al


----------



## alexgreyhead

So this turned up the other day:










It's the OEM single-exit sport valance thingbob, complete with dusty Audi parts label.

Tomorrow I'll hopefully be collecting Shed from Powerflow who've been fitting Lucifer's high-flow cats (with the 45mm pipes replaced with 50mm jobbies) and a single-exit 3 inch exhaust. Quite nervous in case it ends up being ASBO loud, farty, or Shed decides to simply stop working... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## HOGG

You have gone from twin exit to single exit?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie

alexgreyhead said:


> So this turned up the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the OEM single-exit sport valance thingbob, complete with dusty Audi parts label.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll hopefully be collecting Shed from Powerflow who've been fitting Lucifer's high-flow cats (with the 45mm pipes replaced with 50mm jobbies) and a single-exit 3 inch exhaust. Quite nervous in case it ends up being ASBO loud, farty, or Shed decides to simply stop working... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al


So it's going to look like a 180, but with the V6 lump. Sneaky


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> You have gone from twin exit to single exit?


I am


----------



## alexgreyhead

McPikie said:


> So it's going to look like a 180, but with the V6 lump. Sneaky


Kerzactly  although I thought it was the 150 that had a single exit?


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's going to look like a 180, but with the V6 lump. Sneaky
> 
> 
> 
> Kerzactly  although I thought it was the 150 that had a single exit?
Click to expand...

150/163 are Roadster only.
But 150/163/180/190 had the single exit.


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's going to look like a 180, but with the V6 lump. Sneaky
> 
> 
> 
> Kerzactly  although I thought it was the 150 that had a single exit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 150/163 are Roadster only.
> But 150/163/180/190 had the single exit.
Click to expand...

Ahh I didn't know that!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Picked Shed up with her new zorst from Powerflow/EMP Performance up here in St Albania.

They modified the Lucifer high-flow cats to replace the 45mm ID post-cat pipes with a pair of 63mm (2.5") pipes which merge into a 76mm (3") single-exit exhaust. The sound at anything but full-throttle is lovely - burbly, deep but not excessively bassy, and the cabin resonance compared to the previous well-baffled Milltek is noticeably lower.

While the exhaust is fresh and has no carbon it it, it's a little raspier than it'll be after a few miles; at full throttle, this translates into sounding something like the straight-six BMW M3 (the normally-aspirated ones) with a free-flowing exhaust, or one of the M1s or maybe a Golf R with a very free-flowing exhaust - it's loud, sounds amazing, and is just raspy enough that you can hear the car is working hard.

I thoroughly approve :mrgreen:

The welding work is beautiful; the gent who does the welding work for EMP is really passionate and has a really positive "I can do that" attitude to the job which is infectious, and backed up by his workmanship. I can't recommend their work enough. 

A couple of things I noticed about the old cats:

1. They're heavy. REALLY heavy - the OEM cats weigh something like 15Kg.

2. The OEM cat inlets look like 51mm ID, while the exits are 45(ish) mm ID - I've put the bloody vernier calipers down somewhere and have no idea where, so I had to measure using a ruler and my eyeballs...

I've also fitted the single-exit valance to Shed, and the single-exit exhaust looks just fine - apart from needing a wash - in my humble opinion. So, yay 

Some pics...

















































































































































Next job: Lucifer's stainless manifolds and downpipes...

/Al


----------



## NtG

So you did it...


----------



## alexgreyhead

napostolidis said:


> So you did it...


I did. Sorry bud 

For what it's worth, the exhaust should flow better without the centre pipe splitting into two for the twin exits, but the main thing for me is that - while it looks like a 180 - it sounds like someone tickling a wookie's delicate parts with a feather duster... :mrgreen:

/Al


----------



## torqueit

received my HPA TouchMotion Haldex Programmer. Now if frozen stuff would stop falling out of the sky...


----------



## HOGG

Very very nice. Twin exit diffuser for sale soon?


----------



## HOGG

Love triple posts


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> received my HPA TouchMotion Haldex Programmer. Now if frozen stuff would stop falling out of the sky...


I love mine - enjoy! Use plenty of silicon contact grease on the Haldex connector plug when installing


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Very very nice. Twin exit diffuser for sale soon?


Yup


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

alexgreyhead said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice. Twin exit diffuser for sale soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
Click to expand...

welcome to the single's club,


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> received my HPA TouchMotion Haldex Programmer. Now if frozen stuff would stop falling out of the sky...
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine - enjoy! Use plenty of silicon contact grease on the Haldex connector plug when installing
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it - everything I can read on these make them sound great. Thanks for the tip on the silicon grease! That hadn't been on my radar.


----------



## Madmanc007

Monday spent a few hours with Badger5 while they Changed my Fuel pump and Mapped the Car.

Tuesday was hooning to work all nice and happy

Wednesday hooned too much and blew one of the top Inter cooler pipes off twice 

Thursday gingerly drove too and from work with it only popping off once

Friday working from home, fed up with the Pop off and ordered a front mounted intercooler and hoses that will arrive tomorrow and hopefully Popped off Hoses will be a thing of the past. Extreme ways to resolve the issue but well it feels amazing after the remap and thought it can have a treat.


----------



## alexgreyhead

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice. Twin exit diffuser for sale soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welcome to the single's club
Click to expand...

Wot, no back box guv?


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

Wot, no back box guv? [/quote]

no, just the resonator + cat's, not too loud at all, just right for me ,


----------



## alexgreyhead

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wot, no back box guv?
> 
> 
> 
> no, just the resonator + cat's, not too loud at all, just right for me
Click to expand...

Fair enough! Mrs AlexGreyhead has taken Shed out this eve and says it's now quieter and less "evil" sounding than the Milltek, which is a bit of a surprise - seems the Milltek was bassier and a bit more growly than the new system, but then she hasn't floored it yet so we'll take Shed for a spin this weekend perhaps and try some full-throttle misbehaviour... :mrgreen:

/Al


----------



## infidel.uk

bought more carbon bits..


----------



## alexgreyhead

infidel.uk said:


> bought more carbon bits..


Those look 'spensive (also lovely. Also, I want...).


----------



## infidel.uk

alexgreyhead said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought more carbon bits..
> 
> 
> 
> Those look 'spensive (also lovely. Also, I want...).
Click to expand...

got them for a good price actually, i didnt really have the money but these things come up rarely and so i jumped at the chance, lol :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

infidel.uk said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought more carbon bits..
> 
> 
> 
> Those look 'spensive (also lovely. Also, I want...).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got them for a good price actually, i didnt really have the money but these things come up rarely and so i jumpoed at the chance, lol
Click to expand...

Fair play. Looks like a lovely finish and lots of lacquer should you ever need to polish out a scuff. Enjoy!!


----------



## torqueit

infidel.uk said:


> bought more carbon bits..


Very nice. I see I'm going to have quite a list of things to keep me busy for some time to come. 8)


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Couple hours out down Swansea way
Had the car mapped. Over the moon with how it goes now


----------



## torqueit

That's a nice looking improvement with the map. Congrats!

Today I managed to change the Haldex oil and filter and install the HPA TouchMotion Programmer. Good times!


----------



## HOGG

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Couple hours out down Swansea way
> Had the car mapped. Over the moon with how it goes now


Got warm in Swansea. 46 degrees


----------



## ilNannino

HOGG said:


> dannymcf33boiiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple hours out down Swansea way
> Had the car mapped. Over the moon with how it goes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got warm in Swansea. 46 degrees
Click to expand...

Why there is a big temperature difference between the two runs?


----------



## Tonimacaroni

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Couple hours out down Swansea way
> Had the car mapped. Over the moon with how it goes now


That looks real nice! I like to ask what else did you do to mod the engine. Or is this just by remapping alone?


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

HOGG said:


> dannymcf33boiiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple hours out down Swansea way
> Had the car mapped. Over the moon with how it goes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got warm in Swansea. 46 degrees
Click to expand...

The unit we was in turned into a hot box. Even with the two massive cooling fans in front of the dyno. It is a big temperature difference though


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Ilnannino
The one is the first run. Then he was tweaking it for about 3 hours on and off. Done 11 runs on the dyno over 3 hours.. tryna keep it cool was the hardest part

Tonimacaroni
No mods. Only the filter
Just fully serviced last week though. 
Tip didn't arrive in time to put that on...


----------



## ilNannino

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Ilnannino
> The one is the first run. Then he was tweaking it for about 3 hours on and off. Done 11 runs on the dyno over 3 hours.. tryna keep it cool was the hardest part
> 
> Tonimacaroni
> No mods. Only the filter
> Just fully serviced last week though.
> Tip didn't arrive in time to put that on...


The higher temp can affect the results of the run
do you know the value of the air intake temp during the last run?

I think that if the air temperature was the same of the 1st run you could reach more power from your engine


----------



## Spliffy

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Couple hours out down Swansea way
> Had the car mapped. Over the moon with how it goes now


That looks a great result, must feel like a different car !

Nick


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Noope.. didn't know the value of the air intake temp sorry

Yesssss it feels like a totally different car... misses doesn't like sitting in the passenger seat no more either


----------



## HOGG

It'll now feel like a 225

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

It feels really punchy. Not too aggressive though... smiles all round atm


----------



## ilNannino

it seem to have a nice punch al low rpm.
Great job!


----------



## alexgreyhead

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> It feels really punchy. Not too aggressive though... smiles all round atm


Always nice when you have a bit more "oomph" under your right foot 8)


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

It does now. Before having it done I had to gradually build it up. Now itl take off as soon as I put my foot down. I bloody love it.

I would advise anyone and everyone to have it done. A lot of you already know what it's like to have more power


----------



## HOGG

Drove the car since October









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch

Bought myself an HPA water bottle* :mrgreen:

*Touchmotion controller included


----------



## torqueit

Dutch said:


> Bought myself an HPA water bottle* :mrgreen:
> 
> *Touchmotion controller included


Can you drink faster while going around the turns now? 8)

Based on my limited driving with mine so far, think you're going to like it.


----------



## alexgreyhead

(Well, yesterday and the day before)

Replaced Shed's slow wiper motor with a £17 eBay motor for the Mk4 Golf/Audi A3 - needs a little trim of the wiper bracket, but saved me £85ish on the OEM Audi TT motor.

A bonus is that it seems the £17 motor has a larger motor which will hopefully mean it won't slow down like the OEM one does.

I'll be stripping the old motor to see if the slowness is a fixable problem.










Some more pics and information here: Wiper Motor for £16.90 brand new , slight mod reqd

-

Also, received a 305mm and a 355mm Spal fan. I'll be using these to replace the OEM fans, and building a wiring loom to fix the non-working low speed fans problem (using relays to run the fans in series for low speed, and in parallel for high speed).

The total current draw for both fans running at high speed will drop from approx 37 amps for the OEM fans, to ~24 amps, which will hopefully cure the fast idling problem I've been having with aircon on and fans on full in the heatwave last year - I gather the VAG engine management does this when the voltage drops below the normal level to help keep the battery charging.










/Al


----------



## 1781cc

Updated my build thread in the Track and Motorsport section after a year of not doing so!


----------



## HOGG

1781cc said:


> Updated my build thread in the Track and Motorsport section after a year of not doing so!


Link?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## torqueit

Click on the photo, and it takes you to the thread.


----------



## stevebratt

@alexgreyhead you should post a how to on that!

i swapped my thermostat and did an oil change, all went well except both the dip stick and the dip stick tube, snapped


----------



## alexgreyhead

stevebratt said:


> @alexgreyhead you should post a how to on that!


The fan fix? Will do


----------



## HOGG

Did a maf run. 207.4
Which is 259bhp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wulson

Changed both front drive shafts and had to change the ball joints as one of the lower nuts had stripped it`s post.... Why can it never be as easy as just replacing the parts you want to without any random breakages to mess up the plan


----------



## McPikie

Today I heard a worry noise on my drive to work. Seemed to be loudest on coasting and a "rotation" type noise, so I assume D/shaft has spat it's dummy.

Checked it at lunchtime on the advice of my mechanic........ 4 bolts loose on the N/S/F wheel, which leads me to suspect someone has tried to nab a rim off my car whilst it's been parked on the driveway.

Time to install some CCTV I think.


----------



## wally3sp

Rebuilt G251 sensor following the how to guide on here

Changed the G202 sensor with a 2nd hand one from eBay

Changed the pollen filter


----------



## alexgreyhead

McPikie said:


> Today I heard a worry noise on my drive to work. Seemed to be loudest on coasting and a "rotation" type noise, so I assume D/shaft has spat it's dummy.
> 
> Checked it at lunchtime on the advice of my mechanic........ 4 bolts loose on the N/S/F wheel, which leads me to suspect someone has tried to nab a rim off my car whilst it's been parked on the driveway.
> 
> Time to install some CCTV I think.


If it helps, I can recommend these - very easy to install (waterproof, batteries last a year on average, night vision, use your wifi, and ping an alert to your phone wherever in the world you are).

Lucky you didn't end up with damage. Might be worth re-checking the bolts' tightness a few times over the next few miles...


----------



## keithriley

alexgreyhead said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I heard a worry noise on my drive to work. Seemed to be loudest on coasting and a "rotation" type noise, so I assume D/shaft has spat it's dummy.
> 
> Checked it at lunchtime on the advice of my mechanic........ 4 bolts loose on the N/S/F wheel, which leads me to suspect someone has tried to nab a rim off my car whilst it's been parked on the driveway.
> 
> Time to install some CCTV I think.
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, I can recommend these - very easy to install (waterproof, batteries last a year on average, night vision, use your wifi, and ping an alert to your phone wherever in the world you are).
> 
> Lucky you didn't end up with damage. Might be worth re-checking the bolts' tightness a few times over the next few miles...
> 
> So your on holiday, your car is parked up at the airport and your phone goes PING ! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...


----------



## alexgreyhead

Only works when it's connected to wifi, so don't worry - your holiday won't be ruined...


----------



## alexgreyhead

Technically yesterday, I spent a bit of time tidying up the wiring loom on the back of Mrs Alexgreyhead's head unit before I bodge it into her Nissan "Nothing Works Like It Should And I Can't Find An Accessory Live For Love Nor Money" Pulsar.

Grr.

Spaghetti:










Slightly-less spaghetti:










Also:










/Al


----------



## jiver

alexgreyhead said:


> Technically yesterday, I spent a bit of time tidying up the wiring loom on the back of Mrs Alexgreyhead's head unit before I bodge it into her Nissan "Nothing Works Like It Should And I Can't Find An Accessory Live For Love Nor Money" Pulsar.
> 
> Slightly-less spaghetti:
> 
> View attachment 1


whenever I have done that the bloody things wont reach to where they have to go


----------



## alexgreyhead

jiver said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically yesterday, I spent a bit of time tidying up the wiring loom on the back of Mrs Alexgreyhead's head unit before I bodge it into her Nissan "Nothing Works Like It Should And I Can't Find An Accessory Live For Love Nor Money" Pulsar.
> 
> Slightly-less spaghetti:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever I have done that the bloody things wont reach to where they have to go
Click to expand...

Story of my life, too - either too much or too little spaghetti [smiley=bigcry.gif]

.

Also, had an update with some pics from the nice chap behind aRd Tecknik who's finished installing my ColorMFA after just two days. The startup and shutdown logos shown here can be turned off and changed using the control column buttons, and there's a USB port so I can add a USB connection in the fuse box and upload a new logo or software updates, should I want to. Yay for gadgets! :mrgreen:




























Short video, too - here.

/Al 8)


----------



## wulson

alexgreyhead said:


> jiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically yesterday, I spent a bit of time tidying up the wiring loom on the back of Mrs Alexgreyhead's head unit before I bodge it into her Nissan "Nothing Works Like It Should And I Can't Find An Accessory Live For Love Nor Money" Pulsar.
> 
> Slightly-less spaghetti:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever I have done that the bloody things wont reach to where they have to go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story of my life, too - either too much or too little spaghetti [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> .
> 
> Also, had an update with some pics from the nice chap behind aRd Tecknik who's finished installing my ColorMFA after just two days. The startup and shutdown logos shown here can be turned off and changed using the control column buttons, and there's a USB port so I can add a USB connection in the fuse box and upload a new logo or software updates, should I want to. Yay for gadgets! :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a short video, too, which I'll upload once it's available.
> 
> /Al 8)
Click to expand...

This may be the coolest thing ever made  how much does this cost?


----------



## torqueit

That looks like a neat display, and mine is due for a replacement. What else can it do? Wondering if it's something I can get here or not. I had been thinking of getting out the soldering iron and tackling mine.


----------



## HOGG

Is not cheap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Is not cheap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Is not cheap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Is not cheap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG

Is not cheap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hiya folks, the website is http://www.colormfa.ru (I think) - loads of screenshots and info on there. You'll need a web browser that translates Russian unless you can speak it 

The colorMFA tends to be available in the UK through group buys - I got mine from aRd Technik on Facebook via the VWVortex forums I think.

Cost was £190 for the display and £208 fitting - it's worth paying an expert to fit it for most people as I gather it's fiddly, and there's a fair bit of scope for things to go askew such as gauge needles going back on in the wrong position.

If interested search Facebook for aRd Technik as he has loads of photos on his page.

Al


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You ok bud? You posted that eleventy-billion times


----------



## HOGG

HOGG said:


> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





HOGG said:


> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





HOGG said:


> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





HOGG said:


> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





HOGG said:


> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


LOL

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ps...



torqueit said:


> What else can it do?


Short video here showing some of the menu options


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Completed my oil change, re-bled my brakes and car passed MOT with no advisories and emissions were spot on....

So, oil change done. Easy enough, once the metal cover was off. Took 5 litres of longlife 5w30. 
Then ODB eleven to reset the service indicator.

Then re-tackled the brake fluid, as I believed there was still air in the system. 
Went with

- N/S/F, O/S/F, N/S/R, O/S/R then MC
What a ball ache the MC was. Had to remove strut brace and bracket by reservoir to get to the 2 nipples. Tiny 7mm spanner and they turn the opposite of eachother! WTF!! 
The amount of air out of the system was mental. Never seen so many bubbles.

Every caliper had air coming out. But MC was the most.

Used a sealey pressure bleeder, and did a great job.

Has it improved it, cant really tell. But car stops, that's the main thing.

Toying with braided hoses though, for ultimate pedal feel.

Car passed it's annual test a few weeks ago too and emissions were spot on. I had feared a new cat, but the results suggested not.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## droopsnoot

Well, Monday, if not today










And finally finished painting my fourth wheel, so for now at least I have four nice shiny painted wheels and a set of four new-ish tyres.


----------



## keithriley

HOGG said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hogg, we get the point man, calm down lol


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today, I have mainly been replacing the dead FM aerial harness which was giving me no FM reception at all. Annoying it turned out to be a £3 eBay part when I had the whole boot in bits to remove and test the FM aerial booster... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I also fitted a reversing camera which can be mounted the correct way up - now my parking guidelines in the reverse camera gadget are also the right way up. Upgrades 8)

Lastly, I took delivery of and fitted Shed's dash clocks with the colorMFA gadget. Scroll down for a short video, but two issues came up which were easily sorted:

1. When I first installed the clocks, the car would only fire for a second and then stop; the colorMFA said the ECU immobiliser had kicked in.

Apart from the fact that immobilisers should really operate silently, I placed a quick call to Rehmann Ditta the colorMFA installer who said it was a peculiarity of the Audi TT clocks, and the colorMFA doesn't touch the immobiliser-related circuitry at all.

To fix it, I just needed to leave the clocks connected with the ignition off for five minutes and try again.

So I did, and it worked! I've started the car maybe ten times in the few hours since and the immobiliser hasn't kicked in again. I don't expect this problem to reoccur but will post here if it does. 

2. The rev counter needle wasn't pressed on hard enough when refitted, so it was too low. To fix the problem, I just had to remove the dash clocks' cover (8 or so T10 Torx bits and a plastic spudger to pop off the plastic securing tabs) and put the needle back pointing to 0 RPM.

Then connect the clocks up, start the engine, shut down and confirm the needle was still pointing to zero, or repeat the procedure again if adjustment was needed. All sorted now 

*I also did a videoing - click here.* Also, please excuse the narrator - he's an idiot.



/Al


----------



## silkman

...serves me right for leaving my burberry trenchcoat overnight in the back seat of the TT.


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> ...serves me right for leaving my burberry trenchcoat overnight in the back seat of the TT.


Little f***ers. Bugger


----------



## torqueit

Well that absolutely sucks in ways I can't write publicly :evil:


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

That would turn me nasty. Randomer or have u upset someone??


----------



## silkman

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> That would turn me nasty. Randomer or have u upset someone??


Random "refugees welcome" types hanging about, probably from Algeria. A bakery shop owner heard noises and chased them down the street he told me next day. Went to the cops and filed an unofficial report as there were at least 20 people waiting for broken car windows, wallets snapped etc which would mean 4+ hours waiting..
Of course the police won't do anything to them, one cop told me they had the same guy arrested 3 days in a row and the judge let him go.

My fault really because I always put suitcases in the boot and jacets/coats at the back seat when traveling with the TT, but forgot the coats...
Insurance will fix the glass but I would have to drive 500kms back to Athens with a broken glass.. All in all about 1500eur loss for three coats and jackets..


----------



## NtG

shit! in which area did this happened?
and i would bet that such things don't happen in a TT as rear glass too small


----------



## droopsnoot

Changed my Haldex oil and filter this afternoon. I bought the special spanner a few years ago when someone posted a link on here to them for about a tenner, and have been trying to get around to it since then. It's a bit of a fiddle with that spanner, but probably impossible without it.

I should really have drained the oil before I removed the filter, I thought the filter would have been higher up but it did leak a bit when the filter was off. And I should have spent a bit more time cleaning the threads on the two threaded studs that hold the fuel tank cover in place, as I managed to snap one off. But the others are OK, so it's probably not going anywhere.

Fortunately I had the use of my mates four-post lift to do the job, which definitely made it easier. I managed to lose a bit of oil when I didn't get the drain plug back in quite quickly enough, but not much and hopefully it won't make any difference.


----------



## Baalthazaar

alexgreyhead said:


> Today, I have mainly been replacing the dead FM aerial harness which was giving me no FM reception at all. Annoying it turned out to be a £3 eBay part when I had the whole boot in bits to remove and test the FM aerial booster... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I also fitted a reversing camera which can be mounted the correct way up - now my parking guidelines in the reverse camera gadget are also the right way up. Upgrades 8)
> 
> Lastly, I took delivery of and fitted Shed's dash clocks with the colorMFA gadget. Scroll down for a short video, but two issues came up which were easily sorted:
> 
> 1. When I first installed the clocks, the car would only fire for a second and then stop; the colorMFA said the ECU immobiliser had kicked in.
> 
> Apart from the fact that immobilisers should really operate silently, I placed a quick call to Rehmann Ditta the colorMFA installer who said it was a peculiarity of the Audi TT clocks, and the colorMFA doesn't touch the immobiliser-related circuitry at all.
> 
> To fix it, I just needed to leave the clocks connected with the ignition off for five minutes and try again.
> 
> So I did, and it worked! I've started the car maybe ten times in the few hours since and the immobiliser hasn't kicked in again. I don't expect this problem to reoccur but will post here if it does.
> 
> 2. The rev counter needle wasn't pressed on hard enough when refitted, so it was too low. To fix the problem, I just had to remove the dash clocks' cover (8 or so T10 Torx bits and a plastic spudger to pop off the plastic securing tabs) and put the needle back pointing to 0 RPM.
> 
> Then connect the clocks up, start the engine, shut down and confirm the needle was still pointing to zero, or repeat the procedure again if adjustment was needed. All sorted now
> 
> *I also did a videoing - click here.* Also, please excuse the narrator - he's an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> /Al


Alex that is seriously sexy I have to say, time to ditch the liquid folks.....and you get rid of the crap DIS in the process.....


----------



## alexgreyhead

Baalthazaar said:


> Alex that is seriously sexy I have to say, time to ditch the liquid folks.....and you get rid of the crap DIS in the process.....


Cheers bud - agreed; it _is_ a nice gadget :mrgreen:


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex that is seriously sexy I have to say, time to ditch the liquid folks.....and you get rid of the crap DIS in the process.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bud - agreed; it _is_ a nice gadget :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It's really caught my attention - as to be expected, my original display is pretty dicey.


----------



## PlasticMac

Drove about a mile, engine missing, turned around, amber engine warning on, parked on drive, got out, smell of burning rubber. Had to rush, so we'll see ... Mac


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> ...
> Lastly, I took delivery of and fitted Shed's dash clocks with the colorMFA gadget. Scroll down for a short video, but two issues came up which were easily sorted:


That is VERY nice...

Interesting to see you are getting the Cat error with the sport Cats.
I get it occasionally for Bank 1 and was thinking that if it was the Cats and not the Lambda sensor (still not fitted the new Lambda sensor...), that I'd get a set of Lucifer's Sports Cats to fix it... :?


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> Interesting to see you are getting the Cat error with the sport Cats.
> I get it occasionally for Bank 1 and was thinking that if it was the Cats and not the Lambda sensor (still not fitted the new Lambda sensor...), that I'd get a set of Lucifer's Sports Cats to fix it... :?


My understanding is the cats aren't getting up to temperature quickly enough; I'm going to see whether I can cut the heat shield off the OEM cats and have it attached over the sports cats instead. Hopefully that should sort the issue.

Fwiw, though, after clearing the codes, the efficiency error doesn't come back up for a few miles, so I'm hopeful it should make it through the MOT as long as the car's up to temp when the emissions are done?

ps I also have Lucifer's cats on Shed 

/Al


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> Fwiw, though, after clearing the codes, the efficiency error doesn't come back up for a few miles, so I'm hopeful it should make it through the MOT as long as the car's up to temp when the emissions are done?
> 
> ps I also have Lucifer's cats on Shed


Yes my error goes away for a while once cleared.

But interestingly, I've scanned it a few times when the EML has NOT been on and the error has already come back, but there must be a counter that it has to happen enough for long enough before the EML is turned on.

Mine seams to come on quicker if I drive gently...

But once cleared it passes the MOT fine, so isn't a big issue, just an annoying one. I'm almost tempted to get it remapped to remove Cat monitoring... or maybe try a Cat fooler on there if they are cheap.


----------



## PlasticMac

PlasticMac said:


> Drove about a mile, engine missing, turned around, amber engine warning on, parked on drive, got out, smell of burning rubber. Had to rush, so we'll see ... Mac


Update: It is coil pack #2. The stem has split about halfway down, so sparking, but not at the plug! Burning rubber seems to be the stem internal insulation. Just got to get the bottom half of the stem our now! NGK packs on order. Mac.


----------



## Damob9k

Fitted a V6 bumper to my 225 ... well actually started it yesterday .... what a faf .. not seen it mentioned that you have to cut out an awful lot of plastics if you have a Forge FMIC !

Was worth it in the end, it still needs a proper respray which will happen soon hopefully.
Any way PICS !!


----------



## alexgreyhead

@DamoB9K - that looks very nice, bud. Out of interest, do you have any pics of the FMIC or the surgery needed on the bumper to get it to fit?


----------



## silkman

Today I sniped a brand new TT roof rack with snowboard adapters on ebay.it but didnt win it. It went up at the last second, brand new. 240eur is a good price for a brand new item. A similar snowboard adapter alone is about 130eur from audi

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-tt-mk1- ... 7675.l2557


----------



## silkman

alexgreyhead said:


> Today, I have mainly been replacing the dead FM aerial harness which was giving me no FM reception at all. Annoying it turned out to be a £3 eBay part when I had the whole boot in bits to remove and test the FM aerial booster... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I also fitted a reversing camera which can be mounted the correct way up - now my parking guidelines in the reverse camera gadget are also the right way up. Upgrades 8)
> 
> Lastly, I took delivery of and fitted Shed's dash clocks with the colorMFA gadget. Scroll down for a short video, but two issues came up which were easily sorted:
> 
> 1. When I first installed the clocks, the car would only fire for a second and then stop; the colorMFA said the ECU immobiliser had kicked in.
> 
> Apart from the fact that immobilisers should really operate silently, I placed a quick call to Rehmann Ditta the colorMFA installer who said it was a peculiarity of the Audi TT clocks, and the colorMFA doesn't touch the immobiliser-related circuitry at all.
> 
> To fix it, I just needed to leave the clocks connected with the ignition off for five minutes and try again.
> 
> So I did, and it worked! I've started the car maybe ten times in the few hours since and the immobiliser hasn't kicked in again. I don't expect this problem to reoccur but will post here if it does.
> 
> 2. The rev counter needle wasn't pressed on hard enough when refitted, so it was too low. To fix the problem, I just had to remove the dash clocks' cover (8 or so T10 Torx bits and a plastic spudger to pop off the plastic securing tabs) and put the needle back pointing to 0 RPM.
> 
> Then connect the clocks up, start the engine, shut down and confirm the needle was still pointing to zero, or repeat the procedure again if adjustment was needed. All sorted now
> 
> *I also did a videoing - click here.* Also, please excuse the narrator - he's an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> /Al


@Alexgreyhead
The colourmfa looks great and the brightness in the video looks spot on. Did you also connect to it the boost gauge because as I recall its doable and you can have a boost gauge on it...


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hi Silkman, it does indeed have a boost gauge input but Shed's a VR6 so no turbo (yet... .)


----------



## silkman

alexgreyhead said:


> Hi Silkman, it does indeed have a boost gauge input but Shed's a VR6 so no turbo (yet... .)


Was tempted myself to get the parts and have a go at installing it with a friend who's more than capable at soldering (and has the equipment). Got a replacement DIS screen instead which should be coming my way...


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Silkman, it does indeed have a boost gauge input but Shed's a VR6 so no turbo (yet... .)
> 
> 
> 
> Was tempted myself to get the parts and have a go at installing it with a friend who's more than capable at soldering (and has the equipment). Got a replacement DIS screen instead which should be coming my way...
Click to expand...

You might have saved yourself a lot of frustration, I think - the installer chap aRd Technik said the TT clocks are by far the hardest to install the colorMFA in because there is virtually no room inside the clocks case to run the various wires. It's much more-difficult than any other model, even the Mk4 Golf R32.

Good luck with your new display 

/Al


----------



## Damob9k

alexgreyhead said:


> @DamoB9K - that looks very nice, bud. Out of interest, do you have any pics of the FMIC or the surgery needed on the bumper to get it to fit?


Sorry, no i didn't take any photos, mainly on account that i was doing this in the dark with only the light from my friends headlights ! .. not the best plan i've ever had :roll:

The headlight washers have to go, and the mount for them had to be cut off as these were fouling the boost hoses.
The centre vent internally is a lot deeper so a lot of that had to be cut back, I had to remove the top and bottom right and left mounting tabs as the back of the opening was right up against the intercooler and also cut off about 2cm from the back face of the grill at the L & R tops as this was also hitting the IC.
And a few other places needed a small amount removing !

All we had was a hacksaw blade at the time, so a lot of the cuts are not exactly clean, so I will take it off again at some point soon to clean up all the sharp edges .. but none are visible once it's on the car so all good !

I'm also tempted to bond some air ducts to the bumper to supply cold air to my air filter, and now that I've seen how the system works, I really want to do something about getting more air to the IC, this FMIC retro fit is really crappy ! most of the IC is getting no cold air to it at all !! such a waste.

Cheers
Damian


----------



## McPikie

alexgreyhead said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Silkman, it does indeed have a boost gauge input but Shed's a VR6 so no turbo (yet... .)
> 
> 
> 
> Was tempted myself to get the parts and have a go at installing it with a friend who's more than capable at soldering (and has the equipment). Got a replacement DIS screen instead which should be coming my way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might have saved yourself a lot of frustration, I think - the installer chap aRd Technik said the TT clocks are by far the hardest to install the colorMFA in because there is virtually no room inside the clocks case to run the various wires. It's much more-difficult than any other model, even the Mk4 Golf R32.
> 
> Good luck with your new display
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

I wonder whether anyone would do the swap on an exchange basis?


----------



## BrianB

Drove 3 and half hours down the M6 and M5 to leave my TT with Mr Brockbank at Badger5 !!!


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Soooo this turned up


----------



## alexgreyhead

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Soooo this turned up


Silicone bagpipes?


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

alexgreyhead said:


> dannymcf33boiiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo this turned up
> 
> 
> 
> Silicone bagpipes?
Click to expand...

A new periscope for my submarine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReDGryffyN

Took her in for the MOT!!! and waiting ..........................


----------



## Pukmeister

alexgreyhead said:


> dannymcf33boiiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo this turned up
> 
> 
> 
> Silicone bagpipes?
Click to expand...

Forge Motorsports Vuvuzela ??


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

yessssss 
Ohhh what a fine instrument it is too


----------



## HOGG

Deffo not a badger5 tip

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## torqueit

I think I saw one of those in biology.


----------



## silkman

alexgreyhead said:


> You might have saved yourself a lot of frustration, I think - the installer chap aRd Technik said the TT clocks are by far the hardest to install the colorMFA in because there is virtually no room inside the clocks case to run the various wires. It's much more-difficult than any other model, even the Mk4 Golf R32.
> 
> Good luck with your new display
> 
> /Al


Has to arrive first. Hopefully its better than the average 100% pure recycled Chinesium.

Ordered this one since someone asked: SA1018-3 since they have other compatible models
https://www.sacer-shop.com/sa1018-1.html


----------



## Arpy

&#8230;, well yesterday, I had a Powerflow exhaust fabricated and fitted at Topgear in Bridport. 
When I booked it in last week I told Sharn that I wanted a cat back, resonated system that sounded close to standard. I asked him whether it would perceptibly improve performance in this configuration. He told me not necessarily on its own but it would optimise my Stage 1 remap.
He was spot on. I've had a hesitancy on pick up after feathering the throttle but not anymore. It now revs sweetly and the power increases smoothly to the redline. 
My chosen configuration is not typical I know but I thoroughly recommend Powerflow at Topgear because they certainly know their stuff when it comes to exhausts.


----------



## HOGG

Pics

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wot he sed ^

Your post is worse than worthless without them


----------



## silkman

After my blasted weekend trip where the TT window was smashed, I could hear some turbo blowout. Opened up the engine cover to see this:









The pipe was ripped almost all the way around. Easiest repair ever: Remove pipe, cut the ripped part, refit and tighten the clamp. Do people replace these with something better? Audi part is 118 or 146eur because it has two part numbers. Audi part goes together with the smaller pipe next to it. The big pipe I repaired goes to the DV.

EDIT: 51eur forge part for both pipes so its not too bad.


----------



## alexgreyhead

I went on the internet, and I found this. I also found this... 8)



















I will use it to allow a security gadget to run off a permanent battery live without the risk that it could drain the battery if left unused for a while.

If it works reliably, I may also look into whether it would be feasible to use one of these with a chunky relay to disconnect all non-essential loads so the car can safely stand for very long periods without risking a flat battery.

/Al


----------



## torqueit

ordered a set of Cookbots


----------



## NtG

1) plastic boot liner (with cutout corners to fit the Audi net)

















2)refresh of the keypad .. before vs after


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Where did you get the buttons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTorBust

Ditto above, where did you get the fob cover from and was it difficult to swap over


----------



## alexgreyhead

TTorBust said:


> Ditto above, where did you get the fob cover from and was it difficult to swap over


Guessing it might be something like this? £3.99 on fleaBay.

/Al


----------



## torqueit

the prior owner gave me a new shell, and when I went to transfer the guts over, I discovered the screws holding the board inside my original were of the type where the heads shore off when tightened. [smiley=bomb.gif] Guess I can try to cut tiny slots with something like a wheel on a Dremel to get them out, but what a PITA. Still using the original one for the moment, but would like to swap it out.


----------



## black9146

Gave the TT a wash/polish and hoover out prior to going for MOT then it is going up for sale. Need a four seater [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## PlasticMac

PlasticMac said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove about a mile, engine missing, turned around, amber engine warning on, parked on drive, got out, smell of burning rubber. Had to rush, so we'll see ... Mac
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It is coil pack #2. The stem has split about halfway down, so sparking, but not at the plug! Burning rubber seems to be the stem internal insulation. Just got to get the bottom half of the stem our now! NGK packs on order. Mac.
Click to expand...

Fitted 4 X NGK Coil Packs, after extracting the broken stem with an alloy tube, cut at the end, to form 3 tabs. Made it a tight fit, rotated it a few times, then gently turned and pulled it out! Now it's good as new! Mac.


----------



## alexgreyhead

PlasticMac said:


> Fitted 4 X NGK Coil Packs, after extracting the broken stem with an alloy tube, cut at the end, to form 3 tabs. Made it a tight fit, rotated it a few times, then gently turned and pulled it out! Now it's good as new! Mac.


Given the horror stories I've heard caused by broken coilpacks, snapped spark plugs etc in the bores, I'd say you managed to dodge a bit of a bullet there - glad you're back up and running 

/Al


----------



## torqueit

What ranges were affected by the defective coil packs? Wondering what the impact is to a US spec 2005 V6.


----------



## PlasticMac

Mine's a 4 pot, but, in my instance, the coil pack failed in the stem, which is the HT side. VCDS showed missfire, multiple cylinders, although it was actually only one. Because the LT side of the coil pack was working, generating a good spark, VCDS couldn't identify coil pack failure. The spark, however was occurring in the gap, halfway down the stem. Thus spark caused the insulation to burn, giving the burnt rubber smell. Luckily, it failed soon after startup, so we could turn round and return home. First time in our 2 years of ownership that we've had a problem. Mac.


----------



## NtG

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Where did you get the buttons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TTorBust said:


> Ditto above, where did you get the fob cover from and was it difficult to swap over





alexgreyhead said:


> TTorBust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto above, where did you get the fob cover from and was it difficult to swap over
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing it might be something like this? £3.99 on fleaBay.
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Got it from Audi tradition. https://trshop.audi.de/konakart/SelectP ... model=0001
It's easy to swap, you open the key and the you take out the old pad and replace with new.
A guy in youtube does it with closed key..but i wouldn't recommend so you'll probably get a few scratches.


----------



## blackaerox14

Received my custom licence plate for meetings and photos


----------



## alexgreyhead

blackaerox14 said:


> Received my custom licence plate for meetings and photos


'ere, 'av you got a loicense for that loicense?

(Sorry  )


----------



## Diggerops

Colour coded my wheel centre caps.


----------



## HOGG

Nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG

High mileage car needs some good treatment... Thinking/decided to change engine oil every 5k km


----------



## alexgreyhead

napostolidis said:


> High mileage car needs some good treatment... Thinking/decided to change engine oil every 5k km


Every 5000 kilometres!

You must be made of money, bud [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Shed's going to see new long-life oil every 6000 miles - I think that works out to every 10k Km?


----------



## NtG

alexgreyhead said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> High mileage car needs some good treatment... Thinking/decided to change engine oil every 5k km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 5000 kilometres!
> 
> You must be made of money, bud [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Shed's going to see new long-life oil every 6000 miles - I think that works out to every 10k Km?
Click to expand...

haha.. well she has 180,000 km (112,000 miles) on the clock! needs some attention=money to last for long.
despite her mileage, the good news is that she does not burn oil.
3 x 5L = EUR 128 (110 GBP) delivered


----------



## TTorBust

Car usually used on long journeys only so every 18,000 miles with Castrol 5w-30 ll. There's plenty of other things to blown my money on


----------



## NtG

you think every 5k km is too frequent? even for a high mileage engine?


----------



## PlasticMac

napostolidis said:


> you think every 5k km is too frequent? even for a high mileage engine?


If you're not using oil, then the engine is in good condition. So, I'd go for once a year/10000mls/15000km, which ever comes first. Mac.


----------



## LesRSV

Different strokes for different folks, I change oil and filter every 5k miles and my 20 year old 1.8t passat (same engine) is still like new inside.If it were me I would stick with your 5k kms plan,It wont suddenly transform your engine but wont do any harm,oil is the lifeblood of the engine.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, If it's a keeper then carry on with the low miles frequent oil changes routine.
My 225 gets little use & replaced engine oil yesterday after 2k miles. A waste perhaps but that's just me.
Same routine with by 37 year old XR3 engine & still purrs as it left the factory.
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG

i only bought the car with 160,000 km on the clock, so don't really know what previous Owners had done for maintenance et all. But car feels pretty good.



Hoggy said:


> If it's a keeper ...


Yep, that's the plan


----------



## blackaerox14

Fitted the 6000k xenon bulbs:


----------



## Pukmeister

....replaced the N/S/F driveshaft gaiter which had started to split. I also checked the front pad wear sensor wires as the brake alarm indicator came on whilst the wife was driving midweek.....turned out to be a hydraulic leak from the N/S/R caliper bleed nipple, with low fluid in the reservoir!

I had to progressively tighten and loosen the bleed nipple in stages to free it up, it felt like it would shear off. Its now tight and leak- free and the reservoir replenished with fresh fluid and the mess inside the rear wheel and wheelarch washed down.


----------



## Diggerops

Thought f+ck the car.
It's too cold outside.
Get the log burner roasting.
Get Drunk.
And pound my 1250watt 7 speaker surround stereo with some Chicargo Soul.
Best descision I have made in a long time.
My neighbours may not agree.


----------



## Desmodave996

silkman said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I have mainly been replacing the dead FM aerial harness which was giving me no FM reception at all. Annoying it turned out to be a £3 eBay part when I had the whole boot in bits to remove and test the FM aerial booster... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I also fitted a reversing camera which can be mounted the correct way up - now my parking guidelines in the reverse camera gadget are also the right way up. Upgrades 8)
> 
> Lastly, I took delivery of and fitted Shed's dash clocks with the colorMFA gadget. Scroll down for a short video, but two issues came up which were easily sorted:
> 
> 1. When I first installed the clocks, the car would only fire for a second and then stop; the colorMFA said the ECU immobiliser had kicked in.
> 
> Apart from the fact that immobilisers should really operate silently, I placed a quick call to Rehmann Ditta the colorMFA installer who said it was a peculiarity of the Audi TT clocks, and the colorMFA doesn't touch the immobiliser-related circuitry at all.
> 
> To fix it, I just needed to leave the clocks connected with the ignition off for five minutes and try again.
> 
> So I did, and it worked! I've started the car maybe ten times in the few hours since and the immobiliser hasn't kicked in again. I don't expect this problem to reoccur but will post here if it does.
> 
> 2. The rev counter needle wasn't pressed on hard enough when refitted, so it was too low. To fix the problem, I just had to remove the dash clocks' cover (8 or so T10 Torx bits and a plastic spudger to pop off the plastic securing tabs) and put the needle back pointing to 0 RPM.
> 
> Then connect the clocks up, start the engine, shut down and confirm the needle was still pointing to zero, or repeat the procedure again if adjustment was needed. All sorted now
> 
> *I also did a videoing - click here.* Also, please excuse the narrator - he's an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> @Alexgreyhead
> The colourmfa looks great and the brightness in the video looks spot on. Did you also connect to it the boost gauge because as I recall its doable and you can have a boost gauge on it...
Click to expand...

I've hooked up the boost feed, it's straightforward enough, if anyone needs the wiring connector for the dash let me know as I've got a few spares.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithriley

napostolidis said:


> High mileage car needs some good treatment... Thinking/decided to change engine oil every 5k km


Wonder how many people actually get their oil analysed, to determine if a change is needed, deserved or (more often than not) a complete waste of money. I used to have to get oil analysis done in a previous job and you'd be surprised just how bad it can look and its actually still A1.
But as Hogg said, its people's own choice. New oil isn't going to change an engine.


----------



## HOGG

The size of the oilways never change. No matter the mileage

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## David C

keithriley said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> High mileage car needs some good treatment... Thinking/decided to change engine oil every 5k km
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many people actually get their oil analysed, to determine if a change is needed, deserved or (more often than not) a complete waste of money. I used to have to get oil analysis done in a previous job and you'd be surprised just how bad it can look and its actually still A1.
Click to expand...

You'd need some extreme driving habits or be using an absolute garbage oil to warrant changing it every 5000km.

Unless he is only doing 5000km a year, in which case fine, it is a once a year change, which is normal.


----------



## David C

HOGG said:


> The size of the oilways never change. No matter the mileage


They can get smaller (even blocked) if it has been neglected.
Poor quality oil, many skipped changes, etc..


----------



## HOGG

David C said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the oilways never change. No matter the mileage
> 
> 
> 
> They can get smaller (even blocked) if it has been neglected.
> Poor quality oil, many skipped changes, etc..
Click to expand...

My point exactly. Yet people insist on thicker oil for high mileage cars

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG

HOGG said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the oilways never change. No matter the mileage
> 
> 
> 
> They can get smaller (even blocked) if it has been neglected.
> Poor quality oil, many skipped changes, etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point exactly. Yet people insist on thicker oil for high mileage cars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not sure what type of oil previous Owners of the car were using but i heard from many that due to high mileage and hot weather in Greece i better go for 5w40. At the end I decided to go with 5w30 (motul) as per manufacture specifications.


----------



## LesRSV

Started a bit of spring cleaning over the week end-


----------



## RNS-E

Finally got around to change the thermostat - what a pain in the ...

Took one hour, didn't have any other parts than the thermostat, so didn't move the oil dipstick tube or anything. Only dropped one screw, which took about 7 min to find and recover.

Car's running spot on 90 now!

Next tasks are new LCD, change leaking hood hydraulic strut and refill hydraulic oil and then an oil change


----------



## torqueit

LesRSV said:


> Started a bit of spring cleaning over the week end-


Looks good. How much time/effort to pull the fender off, and how you are you cleaning once there?


----------



## Drl

Well weekend really...

Saturday: Clean. Wax.

Sunday: Inspect hoses whilst deciding on n249 future, and snap the plastic from the y hose. Bodged N249 delete by using T-piece to tie into existing DV pipe and blanked the u-pipe with a bolt/clamp. Easter Sunday is not a good day to break something as no delivery and no shops.

Monday: Still trying to pin down post delete noises. Notice the DV hose that runs alongside the N75 hose has a tiny split. Hopefully solves the boost leak, and forge replacements purchased.

Tuesday...if everything arrives replace DV hoses, brake servo hose, and see what goes next.

Waiting on cookbots, polybushes and wishbones to arrive.

Bloody rolling projects.


----------



## LesRSV

torqueit said:


> LesRSV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started a bit of spring cleaning over the week end-
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. How much time/effort to pull the fender off, and how you are you cleaning once there?
Click to expand...

It took me several hours to strip all the parts off.Front bumper,arch liners, wings and some other bits and pieces.Not rocket science just a lot of bolts and screws to remove.Brushed on bio-degradable degreaser and then power washed all the crud off.Came up quite well for a sixteen year old car.Will be spraying with a coat of Bilt Hamber Dynax clear as I prefer that to Wax-oyl, to keep any corrosion at bay.


----------



## BrianB

LesRSV said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesRSV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started a bit of spring cleaning over the week end-
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. How much time/effort to pull the fender off, and how you are you cleaning once there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took me several hours to strip all the parts off.Front bumper,arch liners, wings and some other bits and pieces.Not rocket science just a lot of bolts and screws to remove.Brushed on bio-degradable degreaser and then power washed all the crud off.Came up quite well for a sixteen year old car.Will be spraying with a coat of Bilt Hamber Dynax clear as I prefer that to Wax-oyl, to keep any corrosion at bay.
Click to expand...

Nice work.....must be rewarding as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## torqueit

LesRSV said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesRSV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started a bit of spring cleaning over the week end-
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. How much time/effort to pull the fender off, and how you are you cleaning once there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took me several hours to strip all the parts off.Front bumper,arch liners, wings and some other bits and pieces.Not rocket science just a lot of bolts and screws to remove.Brushed on bio-degradable degreaser and then power washed all the crud off.Came up quite well for a sixteen year old car.Will be spraying with a coat of Bilt Hamber Dynax clear as I prefer that to Wax-oyl, to keep any corrosion at bay.
Click to expand...

It's good to see - nice incentive. I've spent more of my automotive time chasing rust (currently welding up a '66 Alfa) than I care to remember, and this looks like a good thing to do at some point. Getting all that crud out that holds moisture in corners etc. has got to be a good thing. Of course, degreasing on a vintage Alfa seems to do just the opposite - sometimes think the only rust protection are the oil leaks, by design  ....


----------



## McPikie

Well, that's the lump out to sort the timing chain, clutch and DMF


----------



## Pukmeister

McPikie said:


> Well, that's the lump out...........


DIY job or using garage services ?? (nice garage setup if DIY, with your own 2-post lift ?).


----------



## McPikie

Pukmeister said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's the lump out...........
> 
> 
> 
> DIY job or using garage services ?? (nice garage setup if DIY, with your own 2-post lift ?).
Click to expand...

Garage, but he's a very good friend of mine, so won't be stinging me for labour.


----------



## David C

McPikie said:


> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's the lump out...........
> 
> 
> 
> DIY job or using garage services ?? (nice garage setup if DIY, with your own 2-post lift ?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garage, but he's a very good friend of mine, so won't be stinging me for labour.
Click to expand...

Perfect time to fit come nice fancy free-flowing manifolds & downpipes...


----------



## infidel.uk

Managed to replace my aux water pump, virtually silent now


----------



## alexgreyhead

This week's haul of bits and bobs for Shed's suspension tweaks - new black poly bushes for the front lower arms, rear trailing arm front bushes, and tie bar inner bushes; purple -10mm front top mounts so I can squeeze the 10 N/mm helper springs back into the coilovers (to combat the slight rattlyness from the current 100+50N/mm springs); Cookbots; and new Meyle lower arms and balljoints:










I'm amassing a huge pile of parts to fit to Shed - I still have the tubular fannymould and the Spal fans to install, too... I need to get myself a garage [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## LesRSV

Following on my wings off spring cleaning noticed the dreaded corrosion setting in from inside the wheel arch and was creeping outwards.Decided to try and nip it in the bud.Buffed down,treated and then painted the whole wing.This is the passenger wing fitted back on,quite pleased with the result.When I went to the paint shop to get the "rattle cans" the chap there told me that no after market wings are available for the TT as Audi have not released them,whatever that means. TPS quoted £450 for a pair.


----------



## HOGG

Pattern wings are available for the mk1 audi tt

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LesRSV

HOGG said:


> Pattern wings are available for the mk1 audi tt


Interesting,I was quoting what the paint guy told me buy I don't understand what he meant bye "not released" It would be handy to know where they can be sourced.


----------



## BrianB

Received these.....another project to start.


----------



## torqueit

Installed a set of H&R springs and Koni Sport shocks and struts. Also did top strut bearings, bushings, dust covers etc. while at it. And rear pads - they were a total mess - hope the rotor cleans up with a few stops.


----------



## tt92103

My Xenon bulbs are 17 years old and I often read posts about how they get dimmer over time.
So I ordered 2 bulbs, Philips "D2S C1" and installed one in the passenger side (didn't install the other side yet).
It is a little bit brighter but to be honest it seems to hardly make much difference and now I feel like I wasted $90...


----------



## McPikie

tt92103 said:


> My Xenon bulbs are 17 years old and I often read posts about how they get dimmer over time.
> So I ordered 2 bulbs, Philips "D2S C1" and installed one in the passenger side (didn't install the other side yet).
> It is a little bit brighter but to be honest it seems to hardly make much difference and now I feel like I wasted $90...


Probably the projector lens needs resilvering


----------



## alexgreyhead

McPikie said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Xenon bulbs are 17 years old and I often read posts about how they get dimmer over time.
> So I ordered 2 bulbs, Philips "D2S C1" and installed one in the passenger side (didn't install the other side yet).
> It is a little bit brighter but to be honest it seems to hardly make much difference and now I feel like I wasted $90...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the projector lens needs resilvering
Click to expand...

Another thing to check is that the bulbs are genuine - where did you buy yours, tt92103?


----------



## silkman

tt92103 said:


> My Xenon bulbs are 17 years old and I often read posts about how they get dimmer over time.
> So I ordered 2 bulbs, Philips "D2S C1" and installed one in the passenger side (didn't install the other side yet).
> It is a little bit brighter but to be honest it seems to hardly make much difference and now I feel like I wasted $90...


Read my thread here:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882267

With resilvered bowls and new clear lenses. Bulbs are old.


----------



## silkman

Today the replacement LCD for the DIS arrived. The place I got it from had completely misplaced the order and after filing a paypal claim, they accepted sending a second one FOC.

Apparently this should have a good brightness compared to the usual chinesium ones.
Check the mfg date









Will fit and post here if its any good.


----------



## Tonimacaroni

today I extended the ramps I bought. And did change motor oil +filter, air filter,pollen filter and spark plugs. 
So another job done.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Booked Shed in to have the lower arms replaced next Thursday, which meant I had to crack on with fitting the black poly bushes.

The Lemforder lower arms came with Meyle HD OEM+ bushes which are supposed to provide a bit of a handling upgrade over the factory-spec bushes.

I spent a little while deliberating whether these might be worth keeping, but on balance I think I'm happy to trade a bit more road noise and vibration for sharper steering response and better controllability from the black polybushes.

So, having decided, I pressed out the rubber bushes and then had the thoroughly annoying job of trying to press the rear polybushes in straight.

The first one wasn't entirely a complete success; part of the bush's smaller lip ending up tearing off as it went through the arm. Thankfully, it seated straight in the lower arm and the other rear bush went in a bit more-successfully with the application of a bit more teflon grease, so I think we're all good.

The Cookbots have gone in the freezer overnight. Tomorrow I'll put the arms in the oven at 70C for an hour, pop on some thick gloves, lube up my Cookbots and press them in. Yay for lube...

Here's twin jaffs Jayraff and Jaypeep guarding the lower arms. You can see the bit of polybush which tore off at the bottom of the pic...










ps:



silkman said:


> misplaced the order


A likely story :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif]

Glad it arrived in the end. Fingers crossed it works perfectly


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Booked Shed in to have the lower arms replaced next Thursday, which meant I had to crack on with fitting the black poly bushes.
> 
> The Lemforder lower arms came with Meyle HD OEM+ bushes which are supposed to provide a bit of a handling upgrade over the factory-spec bushes.


I was hoping I was going to have comfort in numbers on dropping my subframe, but I see you're taking the easy way out!  I'd be lying if I didn't admit to thinking of at least asking a shop around here what they would want to do them, since I would be having them do a full alignment afterwards anyways. I have my lower Lemforder control arms with cookbots sitting here begging to be installed, but the whole subframe alignment issue led me to doing everything but them over the past few days. Hope this takes care of your high speed wandering issues.


----------



## torqueit

Did a full flush and bleeding of the brakes with a Motive unit. Also changed rear differential oil and engine oil and went for a nice ride when all done. 8)


----------



## tt92103

silkman said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Xenon bulbs are 17 years old and I often read posts about how they get dimmer over time.
> So I ordered 2 bulbs, Philips "D2S C1" and installed one in the passenger side (didn't install the other side yet).
> It is a little bit brighter but to be honest it seems to hardly make much difference and now I feel like I wasted $90...
> 
> 
> 
> Read my thread here:
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882267
> 
> With resilvered bowls and new clear lenses. Bulbs are old.
Click to expand...

Oh yea I did see that thread a few days ago but I thought your were doing a mod upgrade which I don't want to do, so I didn't read it...
I guess I need to figure out how resliver the reflector. And it rained today and I just discovered moisture in the other headlight which I haven't touched yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## droopsnoot

tt92103 said:


> I guess I need to figure out how resliver the reflector.


I had some success with the headlamps in the Firenza (avatar pic) being resilvered at Dual Metallising, somewhere around the Bromsgrove area. Those are metal, but I believe they were also doing MGF headlamp reflectors which are plastic. The silvering has lasted well, the only issue I have is with a bit of corrosion from the metal underneath, which is a known issue on 70s Cibie lamps.

ETA, sorry, just seen your location. Not much help then.


----------



## Pukmeister

Cheers droopsnoot, just checked out Dual Metallising on Facebook, their headlamp reflector resilvering looks excellent.


----------



## NtG

silkman said:


> Today the replacement LCD for the DIS arrived. The place I got it from had completely misplaced the order and after filing a paypal claim, they accepted sending a second one FOC.
> 
> Apparently this should have a good brightness compared to the usual chinesium ones.
> Check the mfg date
> 
> 
> Will fit and post here if its any good.


happy days and good luck! 

i would bet that my LCD screen had written off 1-line... nothing could be displayed. a few days ago, LCD went back to normal displaying all dots ... not sure what happened but for now i'm not replacing it


----------



## neil6534

Fitted this lot plus 2 drop links....


----------



## scottnybottny123

Reached a mileage milestone


----------



## alexgreyhead

scottnybottny123 said:


> Reached a mileage milestone


Good mileage.

I like how your DIS is set to the same language as that alien bloke in Predator, too... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










/Al


----------



## NtG

scottnybottny123 said:


> Reached a mileage milestone


How did you manage to do it? I mean...drive at 55mph, reset the distance and shoot a photo as well?!


----------



## Mil-Keith

Started fixing my new spoiler extension and removed the badges from the rear. Sadly didn't get photos of when the spongey glue was left over, just the glue residue and after I had polished it out. Still got the Audi badge on though.


----------



## HOGG

What spoiler

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil-Keith

HOGG said:


> What spoiler
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


V6style one.


----------



## daz1669

Fit tailgate spoiler









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## daz1669

And gear surround









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## droopsnoot

Replaced my nearside front ARB bush. I've been putting this off for ages, but I wanted to see if this is the only thing that's making a clonking noise. Turned out to be glad I'd bought a bargain box of spanners on the car boot sale this morning for £1.50, as one of them was a short 13mm spanner and I needed that to undo the nut holding the power steering pipes to the bracket.


----------



## neil6534

A man can never have too many spanners - i'm short of a 16mm open ended if you have one spare


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today, I have mainly been coating the new lower arms (with their new bushes) with ACF50 and getting them ready for fitting on Thursday:




























/Al


----------



## droopsnoot

neil6534 said:


> A man can never have too many spanners - i'm short of a 16mm open ended if you have one spare


"Spare" is not a term we use with spanners 

A 16mm was on my list last time I was at the NEC, along with an 18mm combo. I did drop on a nice 24mm on the car boot a few weeks ago, so now I've got two, one to hold the track rod end body, the other to undo the lock nut.


----------



## droopsnoot

While it's still dry, I treated my door rubbers and hood seals to a go with the Gummi Pflege stuff I bought last week, so we'll see if that helps keep the floor dry. I also hoovered it out, cleaned the door cards, and stuck a bit of rubber on the piece that operates the microswitch in the top of the windscreen surround. When I got the car home yesterday, I couldn't get the roof warning to go out, so I figured it needed some help. It's not perfect, but it's better. Rubber won't last all that long, but all the bits of plastic I had were very thin.


----------



## Ganja47

changed front right inner and outer track rod. had to cut old one to get boot off


----------



## BrianB

Got some pictures from Badger5


----------



## HOGG

What doing

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianB

HOGG said:


> What doing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sachs clutch & slave cyl. DMF
DW65 fuel pump
FMIC
Forged rods
Oil pump
AET380 package
Head refurb
JR Filter
Remap


----------



## MK1_Shep

Removed my roof rails as one in blistered badly....

That led to a conversation about wrapping the roof before respraying the roof rails and re fitting them....


----------



## MK1_Shep

Removed my roof rails as one in blistered badly....

That led to a conversation about wrapping the roof before respraying the roof rails and re fitting them....


----------



## HOGG

BrianB said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What doing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sachs clutch & slave cyl. DMF
> DW65 fuel pump
> FMIC
> Forged rods
> Oil pump
> AET380 package
> Head refurb
> JR Filter
> Remap
Click to expand...

Much?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Diagnosed the rubbing on lock after the black polybushes were fitted on Thursday - was the back of the brake rotors contacting the balljoint body.

An easy fix - moved the camber out by 1mm, and unwound the track rods by a turn too to roughly balance the toe. Shed will be treated to a laser alignment within the next hundred or so miles...

Here's me using a high-accuracy feeler gauge made of a bit of paper folded four times to check clearance:










Replaced the rusty T25 #10 x 19mm Torx screws in the wheelarches and dotted around the undertray with the stainless Torx bolts and washers I talked about buying the other day:










Lastly, popped to Q&B and picked up some readymix concrete - the type you can pour straight onto the drive, your shoes, the neighbour's car, etc and then just spray with water until it's wet through. Sets hard enough to drive on in 24ish hours. Good stuff. One bag filled the big crack in the driveway seen here:










/Al


----------



## Pukmeister

Today I ........nearly committed murder !!

Wifes car had a random misfire and warning light on Friday. 
"I need your car for work tomorrow" she says. 
Okay I say, but watch the alloys on the kerb, want me to move it for you ?
"No, I'll be fine" she says. Trustingly, I let her take the car early doors Saturday for her shift at the hospital.

Fast forward to today, I walk to my TT parked opposite my house and notice the nearside front rim blade hanging off. Closer inspection shows a gouged alloy (which I paid £400 to refurb earlier this year). When confronted, she gave me a bare faced denial until I dragged her outside to view her handiwork, again with a denial. I said the pixies must have stolen my TT last night after she parked it and been out joyriding.

I've managed to clean the alloy with isopropyl alcohol and bond the rimblade back on with my hot glue gun, but I'm bloody seething.

She has gone out to meet a mate for coffee.

Grrrrrrrrr........ :evil:


----------



## HOGG

Pics or lies

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Pukmeister said:


> ... murder !!


Worth installing Alloygators instead? Much tougher - virtually impossible to bash off unless you hit a kerb at the kinds of speeds (30+ I guess?) where the wheel's going to be in trouble.


----------



## Pukmeister

The glue-on rimblades were meant to prevent accidental minor parking grazes against the kerb, but require a degree of driving finesse.

Shes not getting the keys off me again. She can use my sons VW Polo next time.


----------



## daz1669

Bought some 18" genuine split rims with centre caps, need a refurb but had them on balancer and all good

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coops5856

Fitted new rear number plate light units. Who knew a plastic spoon was the best tool for the job removing the old units without damaging the paintwork.


----------



## Ganja47

got my work cut out for the weekend :-(


----------



## HOGG

Might as well replace the driveshaft. Easier and cheaper than a boot.

https://www.jandrcvjoints.co.uk/









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ganja47

thanks, yeah the plan is to replace front strut with spring and mount (35 on the bay), inner and outer track rod new, 2 new driveshafts, new wheel speed sensor and still nee to figure out what to do about the exhaust


----------



## LesRSV

Wee bit of a list,are you going to diy or garage?


----------



## Ganja47

gonna be DIY. when I showed her price difference missus agreed instantly I should buy a impact wrench and a nice breaker bar. nice addition to my toolbox

ps: which bit will I need for the 6 drive shaft bolts again? it's a 51 plate BAM coupe manual with the sports suspension


----------



## LesRSV

Ganja47 said:


> ps: which bit will I need for the 6 drive shaft bolts again? it's a 51 plate BAM coupe manual with the sports suspension


There are two different inner drive shaft joints, but 99% sure they are both spline type.I have a set of thesehttps://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/7-piece-38-drive-extra-long-spline-bit-socke/ in hex,torx and spline,very useful.


----------



## Ganja47

thanks, just ordered this, shoild hopefully be fine


----------



## infidel.uk

Got my headlights polished up at work, and received 2 new stepper motors ready for dashpod repair at the weekend


----------



## Ganja47

bling bling. very nice. got a 3M kit here to do mine as well but never find the time


----------



## Ganja47

HOGG said:


> Might as well replace the driveshaft. Easier and cheaper than a boot.


thanks again for the link, they arrived today. I'm really impressed, they look good quality work and for just under 90 quid over night delivery for both you really can't go wrong


----------



## crikeymikey

Replaced xenon bulb and temp sensor. Sensor was £6. Bulb £40! Yikes!


----------



## infidel.uk

Picked up cruise control stalk, plus other side, for 14 quid, lol

loom is coming, total cost under 40 quid


----------



## BrianB

Collected my car from Bill at Badger5, just getting used to the cone filters whoooosh, tshooosh that's replaced the restrictive panel filter in the OEM air box.
Big plus is the 336bhp/314lbft


----------



## silkman

Pukmeister said:


> Today I ........nearly committed murder !!
> 
> Wifes car had a random misfire and warning light on Friday.
> "I need your car for work tomorrow" she says.
> Okay I say, but watch the alloys on the kerb, want me to move it for you ?
> "No, I'll be fine" she says. Trustingly, I let her take the car early doors Saturday for her shift at the hospital.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I walk to my TT parked opposite my house and notice the nearside front rim blade hanging off. Closer inspection shows a gouged alloy (which I paid £400 to refurb earlier this year). When confronted, she gave me a bare faced denial until I dragged her outside to view her handiwork, again with a denial. I said the pixies must have stolen my TT last night after she parked it and been out joyriding.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr........ :evil:


Thats why I aint getting married so I can feck up my new alloys myself. :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Couple of small-but-time-consuming jobbidges today:

- replaced steering rack o/s gaiter, which necessitated learning how to use metal clip pliers

- replaced both track rod ends, one of whose nuts decided it wasn't coming off without a fight

- and then I had a go at getting the front camber set up, which meant I had to disconnect the front ARB and get the car level using a very cool 0.05 degree accuracy angle gauge and various different heights of hi-tech vinyl floor tiles under the wheels

One thing I'd say about the last bit - try not to forget to re-attach the ARB link, otherwise you'll be having to put the whole front end back up in the air and whip a wheel off after putting everything back together like I did... [smiley=bomb.gif]

I finished with camber at 1 degree 30 minutes (1.5 degrees) both sides. The spec allows for up to 1.25 degrees on the V6 (pre-facelift) setup, but to get close to that I had to set the balljoints so far in-board that the brake rotor was going to strike the outer edges of the balljoint again, so I settled for an even 1.5 degrees.

The toe ended up being as close to parallel as dammit - I know the spec calls for a very slight toe out, so I'll tweak that tomorrow, but despite that the handling on the test-drive route was good - neutral, no pulling, steering wheel centred when going in a straight line. I'm very happy with how Shed is behaving now 




























/Al


----------



## DC240S

Did some subframe painting...


----------



## alexgreyhead

Nice work there, DC240S. What paint are you using and did you have to do much rust removal beforehand? Shed's subframe is starting to look a bit crusty round the edges


----------



## DC240S

alexgreyhead said:


> Nice work there, DC240S. What paint are you using and did you have to do much rust removal beforehand? Shed's subframe is starting to look a bit crusty round the edges


Cheers!

Some detail here:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=615

Eastwood Extreme Chassis Black


----------



## alexgreyhead

DC240S said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work there, DC240S. What paint are you using and did you have to do much rust removal beforehand? Shed's subframe is starting to look a bit crusty round the edges
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Some detail here:
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=615
> 
> Eastwood Extreme Chassis Black
Click to expand...

Cheers - reading now


----------



## torqueit

Checked my chains with VCDS-Lite, and looking good. 

For anyone using Lite, it didn't have the label file for the V6 and gave a redir error when loading the engine module. I downloaded the full version and installed it to a different directory and copied the file into the Lite installations labels directory (default install location is C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS-Lite\Labels). The file you need is 022-906-032-BDB-LE.


----------



## infidel.uk

Did this over the weekend....but mines narrowband, we need to plug from the ecu to get all the other 900 functions, lol

also bagged a carbon twin exit real valance 8) once we have tapped from the ECU ill update with all the extra bits, like boost pressure, oil temp water temp and so on


----------



## infidel.uk

Put this onto the car and removed my old gloss v6 one, as it was too hard to keep clean, lol

and for 80 quid, cant go wrong  Propper carbon, not dipped.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Painted all the grills ready for the cracked bumper swap Friday


----------



## Ganja47

replaced front right shock and top mount plus drive shaft. just as well I got a manly extension for the breaker bar. that clamping bolt for the shock was ridiculously tight. hub bolt came off easy


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ganja47 said:


> replaced front right shock and top mount plus drive shaft. just as well I got a manly extension for the breaker bar. that clamping bolt for the shock was ridiculously tight. hub bolt came off easy


There's some very furry-looking suspension parts there bud - glad you got it all sorted!

I gave Shed a quick wash and put up a blind in the bedroom/office as the afternoon sun has been trying to blind me while I've been working from home today... 8)




























/Al


----------



## Ganja47

shiny looking car there, admire that. good job on the blinds too. not had enough sun here unfortunately. 3 heavy showers didn't help the repair. my TT is still just a banger, only pleasing the MOT man. left front drive shaft, rear left wheel speed sensor and exhaust to be done tomorrow.at least my new plates were behind the door when I came home. getting there


----------



## silkman

Ganja47 said:


> replaced front right shock and top mount plus drive shaft. just as well I got a manly extension for the breaker bar. that clamping bolt for the shock was ridiculously tight. hub bolt came off easy


Do they spray some sort of acid on UK roads?? 

This is like a 60year old car in Greece.


----------



## McPikie

Off to pick up this cheeky little number tonight










Lucifer Mk4 R32 decat (albeit without the downpipes) so should give my 3.2 a little more noise.


----------



## David C

silkman said:


> Ganja47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> replaced front right shock and top mount plus drive shaft. just as well I got a manly extension for the breaker bar. that clamping bolt for the shock was ridiculously tight. hub bolt came off easy
> 
> 
> 
> Do they spray some sort of acid on UK roads??
> 
> This is like a 60year old car in Greece.
Click to expand...

Salt and grit on the roads in the winter combined with winters that in reality are not cold enough to really need it means the roads have a wet salty coating.
Bizarrely if it was properly cold during the winter, it would be less of an issue.


----------



## Ganja47

living, working and parking on street about a stone throw from the Sea doesn't help I guess


----------



## David C

Ganja47 said:


> living, working and parking on street about a stone throw from the Sea doesn't help I guess


No that wouldn't help, constant mist of salt in the air.


----------



## Ganja47

found a lodger 
took the whole system off and replaced with the Toyo. might keep the back box to supply a permanent home for her


----------



## torqueit

Ganja47 said:


> found a lodger
> took the whole system off and replaced with the Toyo. might keep the back box to supply a permanent home for her


I think this means you need to drive it more! :lol:


----------



## newrayTT

Finished fitting Milltek non-res cat back system. Bought this second hand at the right price but not a job I want to do again. Eventually got it lined up pretty good, not perfect but it's not coming off again! Stands out a little further than I would have liked but could not adjust any more.l


----------



## BrianB

Received this from Cardiff Audi.


----------



## neil6534

topped up my air con - only cost £60 so well happy - only had a tiny leak not bad considering I don't know when it was last looked at - had to be done as got to a meeting yesterday all sweaty


----------



## kclee1st

Went down to the basement and uncovered her. Disconnected the battery tender got in and turned the key. She started up like the engine was still warm from the last time I had her out. But that was last October. I then kissed the steering wheel. Backed her out into the shade and proceeded to wash and detail her inside and out. Ready for a 3 day weekend. I was surprised when I started wetting down the ragtop that it still beaded after 2 years but since I had a new kit from 303 I washed and treated it. Looks dark black again. Washed and waxed. Cleaned and treated the leather and vinyl. Can't wait for a planned trip Monday to go see an old friend. He lives in an area of the Hudson Valley known as Hawks Nest. Famous highway known for a Porsche commercial.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I finally managed to get a cheap bumper in the same colour and with the nicer grill.... sooo I painted all the grills and swapped it for the broken tacky one that came with her























Looks half decent nowwww


----------



## infidel.uk

Bagged a nice steering wheel, and carbon speedo thingy, and some mk 2 vents .


----------



## HOGG

Binnacle

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kryton

Got car back from 2 weeks of pampering. In no particular order

QS wheels arrived, powder coated gloss black & fitted
Windscreen taken out to paint windscreen frame then new one fitted with top tint (£140 all in as opposed to £125 insurance excess)
Mirror caps painted gloss black
New arch spats arrived from Audi tradition & painted gloss black
All Matt black bits (spoiler lip, rear diffuser, grill & bumper inserts) all painted, you guessed it, gloss black
LCR splitter modified, painted & fitted
Spacers arrived from tt shop & fitted
Windows tinted & they also kindly repaired the snapped demister connection
Outside detailed & roof resealed
Replaced ALL exterior badges. Was bugging me how faded the red was on the rear TT & got carried away

Tonight I've just finished dremelling the headlight switch to nearly fit the auto light switch. Cable ran neatly & oem style
Just finished wiring eletrochome rear view mirror with homelink (from USA RX8 with golf mk4 mount(
All interior lights just swapped to led, along with plate lights & side lights
Registration document arrived after sticking private plate on so put these on car in new plate frames
Turned off air bag warning (as came back from bodyshop struggling to start & with that on, guessing low battery tripped it)
Secured dash cluster (after having fis repaired couple weeks back & discovering my ratchet socket was knackered so couldn't do up tight)
Blocked exhaust valve tube properly & tied out the way
Fitted new cubby hole flap between seats as mine had a snapped clip
Full tank of fuel now in

Jobs for tomorrow:
Work out why drivers seat base doesn't go all the way back
Stop carpet mats from coming unclipped
Finish wiring cruise control
Put a hot 12v socket under the dash for dash cam & hard wired phone cradle (any suggestions on what fuse to tap would be appreciated)
Fit 'stubby' aerial as long as it turns up!

Will upload pictures when there's some natural light again!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Kryton said:


> Got car back from 2 weeks of pampering. In no particular order
> 
> <<snip>> so many things!!
> 
> Will upload pictures when there's some natural light again!


Christ Mister Kryton, that's a lot of jobs! Please do provide pics! (-:

For me, finally - after many years of searching - I tracked down a set of ET45 rotor replicas in 19x8.5, 5x112 PCD. Quite keen to see them on Shed now... 8)



















Also, some plant related to an onion has grown a metre tall flower in the garden, which is also pretty awesome:










/Al


----------



## silkman

You guys have been really busy


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> You guys have been really busy


Google tells me the weather in Athens is going to be between 27 and 32 degrees C over the next few days; if we had those kind of temperatures here, the only thing I would be doing is lying in a cold bath and sticking my head in the freezer to stay cool :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope you're well down in Athens, chap 

/Al


----------



## silkman

alexgreyhead said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have been really busy
> 
> 
> 
> Google tells me the weather in Athens is going to be between 27 and 32 degrees C over the next few days; if we had those kind of temperatures here, the only thing I would be doing is lying in a cold bath and sticking my head in the freezer to stay cool :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope you're well down in Athens, chap
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Yup. Plan is to go first day in the beach tomorrow. 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> Yup. Plan is to go first day in the beach tomorrow. 8)


Very jealous. Enjoy 8) 8)


----------



## Kryton

Pics...

































Now got the seats out to work out why one won't go all the way back


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hey Mr Kryton, please tell us more about that courtesy light, mirror and light switch you've got going on there please


----------



## Kryton

Hi, mirror is from an RX8. I specifically got one for American market though as I've converted my garage door to their frequency so my other car homelink opens it. Now this one will code straight up. If you just want auto dim / electrochromic then get any Gentex 313 as they are really common on eBay.com. This one owed me about £70 including shipping, taxes & wiring harness to save me making a plug. The mirror base is from a golf mk4 then I stripped the mirror down, dremelled the back of the mirror housing so just big enough for the inside of the golf mirror to fit through then screwed & glued it together. If you can't be bothered to modify it then you can get a Gentex Audi adapter so it will bolt straight up but it won't clear in the roadster as the mirror mount is higher on the windscreen I believe

This is the adapter if you want ease
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3430866811

This is the mirror. They do different colour illumination & with compass or temperature so shop around for what you want
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3390856406

You need a mirror like this for parts but ideally black or get some satin black paint (which is what I did)
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3133404245
You need the bit that goes to the windscreen as it's slightly longer so pushes the bigger mirror further away from the screen so you have space to adjust it. Pull the glass off & pull out the whole ball & mount. It's a square that screws on so obvious when you have it apart. The mount that goes on the screen just needs dremelling down a touch as very slightly different to the TT. If you have the 2 side-by-side it's obvious which bit to trim. You will have to remove the mini visor from centre to allow this to fit & have full adjustment! I'm 6ft5 & can adjust enough to get in right position. Sorry but I don't have any pictures of the process as was just winging it as I went lol

Led lights inside I just bought as a kit as couldn't be bothered to order them all individually
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2511055547

Auto lights were these
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2848503794
If you intend on using the factory switch, the positions don't line up which is why I made the opening bigger. Again, just dremel it out. I managed to do it neat enough to wedge in but used glue to ensure it stays in position. Some kits say they don't work with hid xenon but this does so don't get what the issue is. I like these as looks factory plus the light positions illuminate

Hope that answers everything, if not post up & I will do my best to answer

Next on the agenda, my auto wiper kit


----------



## corrado1.8t

Fox Racing. Picked these up cheap yesterday. Have been used to being "spaced out" with adapters so it's funny to go back narrow. I think the spokes are too sharp , rounded is better. opinions please.

Sorry about the photos again, I rotated them and they were fine, now they're not , help!!


----------



## DC240S

fitted this lot


----------



## torqueit

DC240S said:


> fitted this lot


Looks really nice. Good inspiration, as I need to drop my subframe to do the cookbots.


----------



## Ganja47

done the last bit of work for my retest tomorrow. rear left wheel speed sensor. the 5mm allen bolt with the round head was a nightmare. 5mm and 5.5mm just turned inside. tried to bash a 6mm into it without any luck, just wouldn't go in deep enough.
bashed a socket over the round head with a long 1/4 extension and used a 1/4 to 3/8 to crack it with the bigger ratchet. worked a treat actually.
ESP light went off on next ignition on , ABS light went off after few meters. think it needs to reach a certain speed before it goes off


----------



## alexgreyhead

Test fitted the a rotor alloy this morning and found I need slightly shorter bolts - the end of the thread is going through the 15mm hubcentric and hitting the brake rotor bell behind:










Currently fitted are bolts with a 28.4mm shaft (so probably listed as 30mm):










I fitted one of the hubcentric-to-hub bolts which has a 23.5mm shaft, which seemed to do the job quite happily, so I reckon a 25mm bolt will be fine:










So, these M14 x 1.5 x 25mm bolts with a 60 degree taper have been ordered, along with a set of 25mm-length McGard locking nuts.

Tyres being fitted on Wednesday, and I'll bash a set of these V2 Alloygators in anthracite into them before fitting so I can continue to park with my eyes closed, like all the cool kids do. 8) :mrgreen:

/Al


----------



## alexgreyhead

DC240S said:


> fitted this lot


Very nice!


----------



## Ganja47

alexgreyhead said:


> Test fitted the rotor alloy this morning


really nice wheels there


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ganja47 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the rotor alloy this morning
> 
> 
> 
> really nice wheels there
Click to expand...

Thanks bud. Wanted a set ever since I bought Shed but couldn't find the right a set with the right ET45 offset. You can get the OEM ET43 Ronal Rotor alloys but the only half-decent set for sale right now is almost £2k in Latvia, which is a bit of a silly price really [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt92103

Today I finally removed my bumper as part of my headlight restoration project. I had no idea that these headlight washer things were in the bumper. I don't know if they even work, but I am going to tear them out and throw them away.


----------



## simon3868

alexgreyhead said:


> Test fitted the a rotor alloy this morning and found I need slightly shorter bolts - the end of the thread is going through the 15mm hubcentric and hitting the brake rotor bell behind:
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> Currently fitted are bolts with a 28.4mm shaft (so probably listed as 30mm):
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> I fitted one of the hubcentric-to-hub bolts which has a 23.5mm shaft, which seemed to do the job quite happily, so I reckon a 25mm bolt will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these M14 x 1.5 x 25mm bolts with a 60 degree taper have been ordered, along with a set of 25mm-length McGard locking nuts.
> 
> Tyres being fitted on Wednesday, and I'll bash a set of these V2 Alloygators in anthracite into them before fitting so I can continue to park with my eyes closed, like all the cool kids do. 8) :mrgreen:
> 
> /Al


Very nice, I put the same set on my mk2. Try treating them with a decent rim wax to protect the laquer-I'm afraid they do rust under the lacquer in time though.


----------



## alexgreyhead

simon3868 said:


> Very nice, I put the same set on my mk2. Try treating them with a decent rim wax to protect the laquer-I'm afraid they do rust under the lacquer in time though.


Thanks bud - that's a really good idea. I'll get something on them before they go to the tyre fitters 8) 8) 8)

/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Test fitted the a rotor alloy this morning and found I need slightly shorter bolts - the end of the thread is going through the 15mm hubcentric and hitting the brake rotor bell behind:
> 
> /Al


Good call to do a test fit before mounting tires (ok, tyres... :wink: ).

And really nice looking wheels. Congrats on the find!


----------



## torqueit

Mounted up a gecko badge.

And yesterday used my VCDS-Lite and "Blue" KKL cable to do a DSG calibration.

8)


----------



## simon3868

Fitted some rubber mudflaps, Halfords specials for a fiver and trimmed the edges down to suit-quite Happy with them!


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

simon3868 said:


> Fitted some rubber mudflaps, Halfords specials for a fiver and trimmed the edges down to suit-quite Happy with them!


they look very nice and for a fiver you cant go wrong,


----------



## imartyn

they fit well...wouldn't know they weren't original fit [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## HOGG

imartyn said:


> they fit well...wouldn't know they weren't original fit [smiley=dude.gif]


Ditto









Turn my head


----------



## simon3868

HOGG said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> they fit well...wouldn't know they weren't original fit [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn my head
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Ganja47

passed my MOT 
considering the work list the guys gave me 2 weeks ago I'm well chuffed with myself. all DIY on a car park with 2 axle stands and a cheap halfords trolley jack


----------



## miTTzee

HideHi - nice one- saved for another year - well done on your work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ganja47

thanks, was painful and puzzling at times but got there in the end. on the plus side the exhaust is a Toyo 3" catback system now. was £100 cheaper than audi middle section only


----------



## StuartDB

good effort in getting all that sorted in the 10 days grace period.

10 days seems like an eternity when you are 12 and waiting for Christmas but goes past in 5 minutes under pressure.


----------



## Ganja47

StuartDB said:


> good effort in getting all that sorted in the 10 days grace period.
> 
> 10 days seems like an eternity when you are 12 and waiting for Christmas but goes past in 5 minutes under pressure.


so true
with sourcing parts and tools I was really only able to get started properly last wednesday. had 2 full days scheduled for it. end of day 2 the front end was finished and the toyo exhaust "only" needed the section cut and tips adjusted.
spent whole of day 3 adjusting and measuring and cutting and assembling it all.
day 4 was just wheel speed sensor and plates. sensor took a while but was ok until I realised the new catback was blowing out of all joints. I'll elaborate on your exhaust thread later.
ended up sticking new plates on 2 hours before MOT today which was technically day 5
if you were counting days, had to take friday off. back couldn't take another day of abuse without a rest


----------



## Trouble4

[urlWhanAB [[email protected]][email protected][/email] by LH Whan, on Flickr][/url]

WhanAB [[email protected]][email protected][/email] by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB [[email protected]][email protected][/email] by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB [[email protected]][email protected][/email] by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB [[email protected]][email protected][/email] by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB [[email protected]][email protected][/email] by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

Have lots of new items hoping to see some old customers ... still am having fun messing with this 02' TT


----------



## mps711

Managed to get a decent run since I did the Wakbox mod to my airbox at the weekend.

It sounds great when you put your foot down but hardly noticeable when cruising.

I did do a quick logging run using the Torque app yesterday and even with the standard air filter picked up 5 g/s over the standard airbox, so definitely a recommended mod, and best of all its free


----------



## McPikie

Had an hour to kill, so thought I'd cover my handbrake in alcantara.


















Gear gaitor is next on the list.


----------



## alexgreyhead

McPikie said:


> Had an hour to kill, so thought I'd cover my handbrake in alcantara.


That looks better than a kick in the nuts.

If it still looks nice in a month I may have to copy you - I should imagine it can't wear any worse than the alcantara on my steering wheel...?

/Al


----------



## McPikie

alexgreyhead said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an hour to kill, so thought I'd cover my handbrake in alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks better than a kick in the nuts.
> 
> If it still looks nice in a month I may have to copy you - I should imagine it can't wear any worse than the alcantara on my steering wheel...?
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

It was a little fiddley to do, but the material (fake suede whatever) was pretty pliable. Hardest part was getting it all curved in at the button end.


----------



## daz1669

Bit random this but today plugged in a USB adaptor into 12v lighter socket to charge my phone and car ran like a bag of shite, lost dab signal and no power under acceleration or when did pick up was like running out of fuel, unplugged and all fine it's either coincidence or something weird with electrics anyone had same?

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

daz1669 said:


> Bit random this but today plugged in a USB adaptor into 12v lighter socket to charge my phone and car ran like a bag of shite, lost dab signal and no power under acceleration or when did pick up was like running out of fuel, unplugged and all fine it's either coincidence or something weird with electrics anyone had same?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Probably got such crap EMI shielding on its capacitors that it managed to break CANBUS, maybe?


----------



## daz1669

Was weird, wasn't a pound land one either will plug it in to wife's car see if she as same issues 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## macadamy

First coat for garage floor


----------



## alexgreyhead

macadamy said:


> First coat for garage floor


Nice man-cave. Those walls look scratchy for door edges, though - I'm guessing you're not as cack-handed as I am...


----------



## macadamy

alexgreyhead said:


> macadamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First coat for garage floor
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man-cave. Those walls look scratchy for door edges, though - I'm guessing you're not as cack-handed as I am...
Click to expand...

I pull the car in close to the left. Carpet on the right hand wall to protect door. You can just see it

Matt


----------



## TTKen

Fitted 15mm spacers to the front and 20mm spacers to the rear.

Im not sure it looks any better as it just looks out of proportion now, i suppose im committed to a coilover kit to get the ride height ride?! Thoughts welcome.


----------



## alexgreyhead

TTKen said:


> Fitted 15mm spacers to the front and 20mm spacers to the rear.
> 
> Im not sure it looks any better as it just looks out of proportion now, i suppose im committed to a coilover kit to get the ride height ride?! Thoughts welcome.


Got any pics so the internet can judge you?  Out of interest, did you use hubcentric adaptors, or longer studs/bolts?

I re-fitted Shed's ghetto rear seat delete bar today:



























































































Also had the summer tyres transferred to the rotor alloy replicas. Should I be worried at the number of weights needed to balance them...? :?










... and got some pics of the old wheels ready for fleaBay:



















8) /Al


----------



## Ganja47

actually prefer your old wheels. how much are you planning to put them up for?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ganja47 said:


> actually prefer your old wheels. how much are you planning to put them up for?


Probably about a monkey.


----------



## Ganja47

just realised they're 19s. can't afford wheels and rubber :-(


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ganja47 said:


> just realised they're 19s. can't afford wheels and rubber :-(


And hubcentrics I'd guess - they're 5x112  No worries  /Al


----------



## Mil-Keith

Replaced my breather hose with a forge one.


----------



## Mil-Keith

alexgreyhead said:


> TTKen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted 15mm spacers to the front and 20mm spacers to the rear.
> 
> Im not sure it looks any better as it just looks out of proportion now, i suppose im committed to a coilover kit to get the ride height ride?! Thoughts welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics so the internet can judge you?  Out of interest, did you use hubcentric adaptors, or longer studs/bolts?
> 
> I re-fitted Shed's ghetto rear seat delete bar today:
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> 
> View attachment 7
> 
> 
> View attachment 8
> 
> 
> View attachment 9
> 
> 
> View attachment 10
> 
> 
> View attachment 11
> 
> 
> View attachment 12
Click to expand...

You make this rear seat delete yourself?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Mil-Keith said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTKen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted 15mm spacers to the front and 20mm spacers to the rear.
> 
> Im not sure it looks any better as it just looks out of proportion now, i suppose im committed to a coilover kit to get the ride height ride?! Thoughts welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics so the internet can judge you?  Out of interest, did you use hubcentric adaptors, or longer studs/bolts?
> 
> I re-fitted Shed's ghetto rear seat delete bar today...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make this rear seat delete yourself?
Click to expand...

Yeap... It's a bit ghetto I know. 8)


----------



## gninnam

Drove mine 8) 
Oh and enjoyed the none standard ICE


----------



## Mil-Keith

alexgreyhead said:


> Yeap... It's a bit ghetto I know. 8)


I think you've done a real good job man, nice one!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Mil-Keith said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap... It's a bit ghetto I know. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've done a real good job man, nice one!
Click to expand...

Cheers bud, appreciate that 

I need to install slightly longer bolts where the webbing is mounted to the floor, and make up some carpet to cover up the unsightly bits and protect the fuel pump wiring, then I should be reasonably happy with it, I hope...

/Al


----------



## Mil-Keith

alexgreyhead said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap... It's a bit ghetto I know. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've done a real good job man, nice one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers bud, appreciate that
> 
> I need to install slightly longer bolts where the webbing is mounted to the floor, and make up some carpet to cover up the unsightly bits and protect the fuel pump wiring, then I should be reasonably happy with it, I hope...
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

It's tidy man, really inspiring me to do the same! Whats the bar made from? What kind of metal? And what's the circumference?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Mil-Keith said:


> It's tidy man, really inspiring me to do the same! Whats the bar made from? What kind of metal? And what's the circumference?


Cheers bud - very kind of you to be so nice about my Bodgitt-and-Leggitt mods 

From memory, I used 304-grade 1.5mm thickness stainless steel exhaust pipe in 54mm and 50.8mm internal diameter (so they'd sleeve over each other).

The ends have some 50mm plastic bar glued in with holes drilled in either end for the seat back locking pins.

I drilled slightly larger holes than I needed in the plastic bar so I could put two layers of heat shrink tubing over the seat back locking pins to act as an anti-vibration damper.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I caught the lowest curb the world today


----------



## Mil-Keith

alexgreyhead said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tidy man, really inspiring me to do the same! Whats the bar made from? What kind of metal? And what's the circumference?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bud - very kind of you to be so nice about my Bodgitt-and-Leggitt mods
> 
> From memory, I used 304-grade 1.5mm thickness stainless steel exhaust pipe in 54mm and 50.8mm internal diameter (so they'd sleeve over each other).
> 
> The ends have some 50mm plastic bar glued in with holes drilled in either end for the seat back locking pins.
> 
> I drilled slightly larger holes than I needed in the plastic bar so I could put two layers of heat shrink tubing over the seat back locking pins to act as an anti-vibration damper.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, think I might have to give something similar to this a go in the near future!


----------



## alexgreyhead

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> I caught the lowest curb the world today


Bugger.

I have a set of black v1 Alloygators used and a bit scuffed but reusable if you're interested?

Just sitting on the shelf here at the mo...


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I think I'm gonna need a set after today.


----------



## infidel.uk

Met a lovdely fella called germane with a tasty 400 bhp MK1 TT , and managed to get my steering wheel fitted along with new boost gauge and quick release 

I still have one vent and gauge to change, and fit the carbon binnacle. 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

Popped the new round things on Shed and replaced the (incorrect) stainless lower arm balljoint nuts with zinc-plated steelies. Got a knackered nut on the left front arb drop link to angle-grind off next... :-(

Also dropped the rears by a turn to account for the weight saved removing the rear seats.

/Al


----------



## HOGG

I like those wheels

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB

it's crazy you call your car "shed" where those mental alloys are worth more than most TT's on ebay on their own. immaculate - what rear spoiler have you fitted?

I am waiting for TT Shop to have a desperate "FireSale" like Tempo did in the 90's and I got a Cooker, Hob, Extractor, 5.1 Amplifier and Analogue Video Camera for about 300 quid. (they were also selling the shelving) - I think I got a Philips electric razor too  - Then I might buy their ABT and rattle can the spoiler "about black" _<-- that's a shade btw_


----------



## alexgreyhead

Thank you Hogg and Stuart  Very much appreciated.

In fairness, the wheels are £500 reps from fleaBay but as long as they don't turn out to be made of chocolate at the sight of the first pothole I'm happy.

Stuart - Shed's got the OEM V6/QS spoiler fitted. She also has a back bumper desperately in need of a respray in case you or anyone else reading might happen to know of a decent bodyshop within a couple of hundred miles of north London... 

/Al


----------



## HOGG

Link

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> Link
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 4314809624

Make sure they send you ET45 and not ET35s though


----------



## HOGG

How's it ride on 19s

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> How's it ride on 19s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lovely on good rubber (Eagle F1 v3s) and with medium-hardness shocks - Shed's running KW V1s set to 360mm ride height.

It's a bit harsher on the softer Continental winter tyres, but not unbearable.

Just my 2p-worth as always 

/Al


----------



## HOGG

Sounds very good

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Last night I went to see Michael Booble at the O2. I quite like the guy and he's got a helluva voice:










Shed had the first of her 6-monthly oil changes today - Petronas Syntium 5w40. I managed to get most of the new oil inside the engine, with only a small amount on the drive, in my hair, spilt on the rocker cover, on the neighbour's cat...

While I was in the engine bay, I had a kneb around the airbox area as I'm toying with the idea of having a go at building a better-flowing airbox which takes a feed either from the front grille or with a better-flowing intake from the lower-left air duct.

While I was there, I noticed this - the starter motor earth strap had almost completely snapped due to work-hardening of the copper braid as a result of engine movements:










With the cable broken, the starter motor wouldn't even click, so I assume this is either the starter's only path to earth, or that earth strap is the entire engine block's main route to earth - both are slightly odd scenarios, so at some point I'm going to dig the wiring diagrams out of the Bentley to see how important this earth strap is...

Anyway, I schlepped down to Halfraud's and picked up some bits to MacGuyver a repair up:










Building up the patch strap:










Fitted and covered with anti-corrosion wax:










Next jobs on the list are:

- Replace the front-left ARB drop link whose threads I knackered - now it clunks on bumps as it's loose. Bugger.
- Use the new rivnut gun to install a 2Kg dry powder fire extinguisher somewhere - passenger footwell maybe?
- Also use the rivnut gun to reposition the bolts which hold the bottom of my ghetto rear seat delete webbing to the boot floor above the fuel tanks
- Install the stainless 6-2-1 fannymoulds
- Build up the Spal fan high- and low-speed wiring looms, and install (along with the more-efficient slimline Spal fans, of course)
- Maybe actually drive Shed a bit... Quite fancy a road trip to Spain or Germany, perhaps...

/Al


----------



## Mil-Keith

Sanded back and polished the main flap of my secondary fuel cap. Need to do the outer ring next, need more sand paper. I also conditioned my seats.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Shineh! Nice work, Mister Keith


----------



## BrianB

Gave the engine covers and slam panels a bit of a clean up, a good scrub with some hot soapy water and then a wipe over with some WD40 spayed onto a cloth.
Don't think they turned out to bad really.


----------



## alexgreyhead

BrianB said:


> Gave the engine covers and slam panels a bit of a clean up, a good scrub with some hot soapy water and then a wipe over with some WD40 spayed onto a cloth.
> Don't think they turned out to bad really.


Oooooooooshinyyyyyyyyyyyyy. That engine bay looks pretty-much new!


----------



## daz1669

Bought these, sent them away for powdercoating in a dark anthracite colour but unsure if I'm going to fit them, opinions anyone









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

daz1669 said:


> Bought these, sent them away for powdercoating in a dark anthracite colour but unsure if I'm going to fit them, opinions anyone


Anthracite wheels on a red car look lovely. I've never been a huge fan of that style of wheel, but that's just me.

You could always prop a couple of wheels against the car in front of the current wheels and get a few side-on pics to see how it'll look without fitting them?


----------



## BrianB

Almost captured all the 1's........pretty close


----------



## daz1669

alexgreyhead said:


> daz1669 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these, sent them away for powdercoating in a dark anthracite colour but unsure if I'm going to fit them, opinions anyone
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite wheels on a red car look lovely. I've never been a huge fan of that style of wheel, but that's just me.
> 
> You could always prop a couple of wheels against the car in front of the current wheels and get a few side-on pics to see how it'll look without fitting them?
Click to expand...

Already got anthracite wheels, just unsure now how good they will look will have to do as you suggest and see what I think









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman

BrianB said:


> Almost captured all the 1's........pretty close


Nice, myself missed a week ago capturing all 2's.


----------



## Baalthazaar

daz1669 said:


> Bought these, sent them away for powdercoating in a dark anthracite colour but unsure if I'm going to fit them, opinions anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Long time ago but a blast from the past....anthracite centres


----------



## silkman

daz1669 said:


> Bought these, sent them away for powdercoating in a dark anthracite colour but unsure if I'm going to fit them, opinions anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Make sure the powdercoater actually disassembles the BBSs to powder coat them, including disassembly of the centre caps...


----------



## daz1669

Look good, growing on me 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB

silkman said:


> daz1669 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these, sent them away for powdercoating in a dark anthracite colour but unsure if I'm going to fit them, opinions anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the powdercoater actually disassembles the BBSs to powder coat them, including disassembly of the centre caps...
Click to expand...

I always thought the assembly of the bbs wheels was just 'virtual assembly'. But after auspicious_char* description I looked at a colleague's z3 bbs setup and it's a frightening amount of m8 or m10 bolts holding your whole car onto the actual tarmac.


----------



## David C

StuartDB said:


> I always thought the assembly of the bbs wheels was just 'virtual assembly'. But after auspicious_char* description I looked at a colleague's z3 bbs setup and it's a frightening amount of m8 or m10 bolts holding your whole car onto the actual tarmac.


15 little M7 Titanium bolts per wheel on the TT BBS.


----------



## HOGG

Come all the way to Greece to see English cars


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I finally had a dab unit installed with Bluetooth hands free aux usb and all the bloody gizmos on it. What a bloody difference. In sound and reception 























The flap doesn't close. But I can live with that


----------



## alexgreyhead

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> I finally had a dab unit installed with Bluetooth hands free aux usb and all the bloody gizmos on it. What a bloody difference. In sound and reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flap doesn't close. But I can live with that


Christ man turn the bloody heat down! It's sweltering in here! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

(Glad you're happy with it - I don't know how I'd live without a DAB radio now - they're starting to turn off some of the FM transmitters so even the BBC signal drops out on analogue around here  )


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

I couldn't get any channels only radio 1 and 2. And depending on where I go it would just lose signal for agessss 

Just been out and tested all the functions. And it's awesome. From music to phone calls to the sat nav. Can do a lot of it off the head unit too (don't have to risk looking or driving on my phone again)

So it's a 9/10 for me And defo worth the buck


----------



## TTorBust

Hi, I recognize that unit as a Pioneer MVh-580 and yes I too couldn't live without my DAB and Bluetooth phone. I did have the problem where the flap wouldn't close and here's my solution, which was worthwhile.

Take the front face off, get a Demmel with a thin disc cutter on
Wrap insulation tape round knob
Cut around the on-off knob 6mm from the front of the knob all the way round
Do the same 2mm from the front
Bin that 4-5mm cylinder and glue the remaining back section and (now a) front disc together. Then glue onto metal prong.

From memory I also had to cut the surround and force the head unit back a bit further, but it was worth it.

Sound hard work and cant be rushed but it does work, I'll attach a photo tomorrow


----------



## alexgreyhead

TTorBust said:


> ... Wrap insulation tape round knob ... I'll attach a photo tomorrow


It's alright, no need to do that - we're a polite forum don'tchaknow... (sorry :mrgreen: ).

/Al, aged 37 and 3/4 years old...


----------



## Bowltech04

nice simple job done at the weekend as they were badly corroded and battered where people had used screwdrivers etc to remove them.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

alexgreyhead said:


> TTorBust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Wrap insulation tape round knob ... I'll attach a photo tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright, no need to do that - we're a polite forum don'tchaknow... (sorry :mrgreen: ).
> 
> /Al, aged 37 and 3/4 years old...
Click to expand...

Ya got me with that then.


----------



## edgejedi

alexgreyhead said:


> TTorBust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Wrap insulation tape round knob ... I'll attach a photo tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright, no need to do that - we're a polite forum don'tchaknow... (sorry :mrgreen: ).
> 
> /Al, aged 37 and 3/4 years old...
Click to expand...

Lol - us men and our knobs (and gears and things...)


----------



## silkman

HOGG said:


> Come all the way to Greece to see English cars


If they're LHD with UK plates its just some Greeks avoiding the Greek high car taxes :roll:

Enjoy your holiday mate 



dannymcf33boiiii said:


> I finally had a dab unit installed with Bluetooth hands free aux usb and all the bloody gizmos on it. What a bloody difference. In sound and reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flap doesn't close. But I can live with that


Welcome to 21st century, amazing feeling especially as I had the cassette deck before. But in mine the flap does close


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

The flap doesn't bother me at the moment. But I may have a look at getting it to close in the future

I think it's defo worth having done though. Music on the way to work this morning with a big beaming smile


----------



## Back 2 TT

Got told that it was my downpipe that has split [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

What sort of price is it in a garage to get the job done please? 

225 8N Roadster 2003


----------



## HOGG

125 for a 3" downpipe
125 to fit it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk

got my adapter ring for the boost gauge so finished off fitting it properly 

oil pressure gauge next


----------



## alexgreyhead

The paperwork for Shed's new numberplate arrived today - yay!










... So, I had a new metal plate printed up on the local Halfraud's fancy plate printing machine - much higher-tech than 20 years ago when I worked there and we made plates up using their press machine with a crank handle 

Before:



















Plates removed:



















And finally, after careful alignment; the finished result:



















I think it's a brilliant numberplate... 8) :mrgreen:

/Al (sorry)


----------



## simon3868

alexgreyhead said:


> The paperwork for Shed's new numberplate arrived today - yay!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> ... So, I had a new metal plate printed up on the local Halfraud's fancy plate printing machine - much higher-tech than 20 years ago when I worked there and we made plates up using their press machine with a crank handle
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> Plates removed:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, after careful alignment; the finished result:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> I think it's a brilliant numberplate... 8) :mrgreen:
> 
> /Al (sorry)


You need to take them back to Halfords mate, the numbers appear to have fallen off :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticMac

Ahhhh ... that's what's meant by "private plate" then. Mac.


----------



## BrianB

Spent the day at Cleveleys car show along with some other TT owners, given the recent weather did really well with a fine sunny day.


----------



## silkman

Today the clock autoupdate lit up. Havent seen the antenna sign in at least 3 years.


----------



## NtG

silkman said:


> Today the clock autoupdate lit up. Havent seen the antenna sign in at least 3 years.


Never searched what this sign means?! I see it very often on mine. What is it ?


----------



## David C

napostolidis said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the clock autoupdate lit up. Havent seen the antenna sign in at least 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Never searched what this sign means?! I see it very often on mine. What is it ?
Click to expand...

Automatically sets the time & date.

It was fitted in some markets, but not in others.


----------



## silkman

David C said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the clock autoupdate lit up. Havent seen the antenna sign in at least 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Never searched what this sign means?! I see it very often on mine. What is it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatically sets the time & date.
> 
> It was fitted in some markets, but not in others.
Click to expand...

Apparently it picks up time from a high frequency antenna in Germany, similar to a time server in computers. Greece where napostolides and myself are based is probably the most southern part that the signal works. For some reason I think it wasn't fitted on uk cars. Theres a tiny additional part in the dashpod (separate part) that adds this feature.

When the antenna indication is on, you can only change the clock hour (for correct timezone) in the clock by pulling the left lever outwards once and twisting left or right.


----------



## HOGG

It's on UK cars. I See this everytime I go Europe in the car

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Did I mention I drilled some holes in Shed on Saturday? No? Ok, here's what I did...

Had a play with my shiny new rivnut tool. These things are awesome - everybody should have rivnuts installed in them.

First up was my new 2Kg dry powder fire extinguisher - handy to have around in case I happen to drill through a fuel line whilst installing a fire extinguisher bracket... Oh, wait...










A liberal squirt of Dynax spray wax was applied. I'd much rather do this with the carpet out, but removing the carpet in Shed is many hours of work which I'd prefer to spend drinking tramp cider in the garden...










Finished:










Also, I put in some M8 rivnuts for the Ghetto Seat Delete Bar's webbing where it attaches to the floor above the fuel tanks, because the Isofix mount bolt holes were slightly too-close together, making the webbing go "wavy" left-to-right...










/Al


----------



## torqueit

Rivnut looks like a gem.


----------



## BrianB

Removed my track control arms for some TLC, got some Lemforders to install while I clean up my OEM arms.


----------



## droopsnoot

.. had a look under the drivers floor mat to see what the carpet is like. Pleased to report that after all the rain we've had, it's still dry under there. I've had a lot of trouble with the carpets getting wet over the last few years, even after fairly trivial rain. The much-praised Gummi Pflege came to the rescue - got some, rubbed it in all the way around the seals, and it seems to be holding.


----------



## torqueit

Replaced the primary fan for the second time. First one vibrated like an off balance washer. This one seems better, but talk about a droll way to clobber an afternoon. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GMTTmk1

Suffered the dreaded red oil can and 3-beep combo, (low oil pressure) when pulling into the workshop car park, good place for it to do that I suppose!
Removed the sump and found the oil pickup to be clogged completely with sludge and black plastic (from guff breather hoses I have now totally replaced)
New pickup pipe, oil and filter and replacement breather/vacuum lines, sump resealed, Edge 5w-30 4.3l)
Purrs like a kitten...it's early days so I'll keep an eye on it now but that's some jobs I was expecting done quicker than I bargained for!


----------



## Mil-Keith

Re-trimmed my boot lining, it was tatty and sagging so decided to give it a little make-over!


----------



## Delta4

Dropped the sump to clean it and the strainer, it was cleaner than i expected but still worth doing.


----------



## Ganja47

applied stickers


----------



## HOGG

Went for a nice drive, averaged 30mpg and found a Ford....

Many bugs out today
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman

...checked again where that hissing was from and surprisingly (not) the turbo pipe was busted. It had snapped again on the same spot 2 months ago and I cut a bit of the pipe and refitted it. Probably after 17 years the pipe is perished like a sieve :roll: 









Ended up ordering online the forge silicone pipe kit for around £50. No one locally had the part in black so had to order from the uk. OEM pipe is 150eur


----------



## macadamy

A few weeks back finished refurbing my first wheel. 
Not perfect, but I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## McPikie

Today I spent more money on the car. Bloody coolant temp sensor seal bust :?


----------



## NtG

engine oil change and oil filter change... and number plate lights change


----------



## TTorBust

napostolidis said:


> engine oil change and oil filter change... and number plate lights change
> 
> View attachment 2


Are you sucking the oil out? Is that as efficient as draining?


----------



## NtG

TTorBust said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> engine oil change and oil filter change... and number plate lights change
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sucking the oil out? Is that as efficient as draining?
Click to expand...

I'd say it's same.. it's just that some garage shop have oil extractors (as per Audi manuals) some others don't. Probably sucking oil out is quicker due to increased pressure


----------



## droopsnoot

... was worried that my accelerator pedal was going faulty - I have a spare, but didn't fancy crawling around under the dash to change it. It had gone all "notchy", and I wondered if it was because I'm feathering it all the time as I'm on local roads, mainly 30mph, so no point doing anything else.

Then I discovered that my new floor mats are a bit too big, and over a period of a couple of weeks the drivers one had developed a bit of a bulge, and the bulge was sitting just under the accelerator pedal. So I suspect I can fix this with a big pair of scissors.


----------



## PlasticMac

On mine, there's a rubber stop under the pedal, screws into the floor. Maybe, you need to remove the mat, then the stop, refit the mat, with a hole for the stop fixing stud I think, never had mine off though). Mac.


----------



## NtG

mine has this rubber as well, think is standard.. i think better to have it there for hard-throttle-times !


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Washed the lil bugger at work today 
Wish it was a merlin purple one though


----------



## droopsnoot

PlasticMac said:


> On mine, there's a rubber stop under the pedal, screws into the floor. Maybe, you need to remove the mat, then the stop, refit the mat, with a hole for the stop fixing stud I think, never had mine off though). Mac.


Yes, it has the rubber stop on mine too. I think I'll just cut around that and hope the mat stays down. If I bought the proper Audi ones I could fix them down to the holes in the floor, I think, but I didn't.


----------



## silkman

Today I discovered this: detail of the filthiest TT on the planet.

An oddly satisfying video to watch:


----------



## Hoggy

silkman said:


> Today I discovered this: detail of the filthiest TT on the planet.
> 
> An oddly satisfying video to watch:


Hi, And who not to use  
Hoggy.


----------



## torqueit

Hoggy said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I discovered this: detail of the filthiest TT on the planet.
> 
> An oddly satisfying video to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, And who not to use
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Steam cleaning electrical stuff?... :?

But wow, it needed something!


----------



## Mil-Keith

Wasn't today, was yesterday but yeah, gave him a clean. But this is me admiring him today.


----------



## HOGG

Bought the Audi tt replacement









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## corrado1.8t

sold my 2007 mk1 225 today, now i'm down to one, time to look out for another !!


----------



## Bowltech04

Got strereo fitted but had to make wiring up as I bought wrong one but luckily I had all the information from this site to help. Now have Bluetooth for music and calls plus the sound seems a lot clearer and crisper.
















And yes the flap does shut...


----------



## BrianB

Took the TT for its MOT......passed with no advisories [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, First time Immobiliser has cut-in & it died after a few seconds. 3rd attempt & all O.K.. :?  
That's all I need before an MOT.
18 years from new & another successful MOT. FOC from Audi. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## tt92103

Finally got my radiator fans out. What a hellish job that was. Neither work at low speed so I am assuming both internal resistors are burned up. I am researching the 1 ohm 100 watt external power resistor fix... i found a DIY guide for a MK4 Golf, but is it the same exact fix for a TT?


----------



## PlasticMac

tt92103 said:


> Finally got my radiator fans out. What a hellish job that was. Neither work at low speed so I am assuming both internal resistors are burned up. I am researching the 1 ohm 100 watt external power resistor fix... i found a DIY guide for a MK4 Golf, but is it the same exact fix for a TT?


Yes, exactly the same. Fixing position will be different, but, electrically identical. Saves a Bob or two! If you do go for it, please post pics. Mac.


----------



## V555

Got the car re-tested for the MOT after having the top mounts done. A clean ticket only advisory was slightly discolored side repeater lenses. 
Happy now it is back on the road after being off for a month just in time for the good weather.


----------



## silkman

V555 said:


> Got the car re-tested for the MOT after having the top mounts done. A clean ticket only advisory was slightly discolored side repeater lenses.
> Happy now it is back on the road after being off for a month just in time for the good weather.


Since you mentioned side repeaters, has anyone tried the osrams diadem chrome?


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> V555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the car re-tested for the MOT after having the top mounts done. A clean ticket only advisory was slightly discolored side repeater lenses.
> Happy now it is back on the road after being off for a month just in time for the good weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned side repeaters, has anyone tried the osrams diadem chrome?
Click to expand...

Last time I tried them a couple of years ago in Mrs Greyhead's side repeaters, they didn't put out as much light as the normal W5W bulbs so I binned them.

On Shed, I've ended up using single-sided amber LEDs from www.abd.co.uk turned upwards - they light the top-half of the side repeater and are very visible in daylight.

People still try to drive into the side of me, though - but that's a whinge for another day [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## mrblister68

past MOT only adviseries were corrosion on front caliper pipes and brake pipes going from front to back :lol:

Bought from second hand car place last year with a dodgy MOT and spent £1000 to fix all faults which it should have failed on, money well spent


----------



## silkman

alexgreyhead said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned side repeaters, has anyone tried the osrams diadem chrome?
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I tried them a couple of years ago in Mrs Greyhead's side repeaters, they didn't put out as much light as the normal W5W bulbs so I binned them.
> 
> People still try to drive into the side of me, though - but that's a whinge for another day [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

So another marketing gimmick.

Was thinking changing the H7 high beam bulbs since the ones on the car are probably from factory. After some research I'm tempted to get 80W Osram rally ones (OEM H7s are 55w) since high beams are seldom used. But then I don't want the extra wattage burn anything and redo the headlights again :roll:

BTW these are the baddest H7 bulbs around (which may or may not be exactly the same as 80w Osrams above):
Flosser 12070 H7 80w rally


----------



## Kryton

Today I bought some carbon recaro bucket seats on eBay that turned out to be fake Chinese tat. Time to try & get my money back

On a plus, fitted new mats then stripped door cards & removes handles then wrapped in leather. Look far better. Also fitted an a8 silver mirror adjuster whilst I was at it


----------



## silkman

Silicone pipe kit arrived and was replaced today. Easy enough job, however the stock 16-25mm clamps were too small for the turbo pipe, went out and got the next size up (25-40mm).


----------



## Nidana

Had coding work done for door warning lights along with puddle lights and interior door handles. 
Also downloaded footage from dash cam and reported to police as a preemptive measure some shady going on's from collecting the wife from work. 
My car is nothing special yet an old boy is driving behind me filming my car on his phone and pulls along rear passenger side and films again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Got the twin-exit exhaust bug again (you were right, Silkman [smiley=bigcry.gif]) - had this Flowmaster chambered reflection muffler fitted - 3" in, 2x 2.5" out.

Beautiful welding work by EMP Performance, as always 8) 8) 8)



















It's possibly a bit too loud so I've bought a stack (36 sq ft) of Noico butyl sound deadening for the boot, and I'm also looking in to whether I could fit a couple of very small resonators just after the cats...

/Al


----------



## PlasticMac

Today I bought an A2. I like the wheels, might fit the TT ... Mac.


----------



## infidel.uk

Finally got around to doing this, picture shows some strange lines, but there are none. 8)


----------



## MCIP

Went to the TTOC annual event TT 19 @ the British motor museum and had a great day


----------



## NtG

alexgreyhead said:


> Got the twin-exit exhaust bug again


It took a bit of trial and error but in the end you took the right decision...


----------



## alexgreyhead

napostolidis said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the twin-exit exhaust bug again
> 
> 
> 
> It took a bit of trial and error but in the end you took the right decision...
Click to expand...

Yup! ... But now it's a bit too resonant. Going to have a chat with EMP Performance tomorrow to enquire about an extra resonator... :mrgreen:

/Al - exhaust idiot [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## slater9000

Considered selling my QS as another whining noise started. However I fixed it (_much to girlfriends frustration_) by topping up hydraulic fluid. Put it back in the garage until next week, haha.


----------



## Tonimacaroni

I put a secondhand ccm in the car, and finally got my remote working. 
Happy now


----------



## Pukmeister

Put the TT through its second MOT in my ownership.

Sailed through, three minor advisories (two tyres slightly perished, inner cv boot degraded, brake pipes greased).

Only did 2100 miles last year as expected.

Result.


----------



## StuartDB

alexgreyhead said:


> Got the twin-exit exhaust bug again (you were right, Silkman [smiley=bigcry.gif]) - had this Flowmaster chambered reflection muffler fitted - 3" in, 2x 2.5" out.
> 
> Beautiful welding work by EMP Performance, as always 8) 8) 8)
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possibly a bit too loud so I've bought a stack (36 sq ft) of Noico butyl sound deadening for the boot, and I'm also looking in to whether I could fit a couple of very small resonators just after the cats...
> 
> /Al


let us know how the noise deadening goes  I filled the spare wheel hole up with expanding foam - can't confirm it's made much difference. the noise is quickly passed by when accelerating as there's no resonating past 4K

the exhaust looks great and I'm loving the V-Band was this custom made?


----------



## Nidana

Repaired passenger side parcel shelf bracket with repair kit. 5 minute job typically took a lot longer as panels did not want to separate so ordered a pizza.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

StuartDB said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the twin-exit exhaust bug again (you were right, Silkman [smiley=bigcry.gif]) - had this Flowmaster chambered reflection muffler fitted - 3" in, 2x 2.5" out.
> 
> Beautiful welding work by EMP Performance, as always 8) 8) 8)
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possibly a bit too loud so I've bought a stack (36 sq ft) of Noico butyl sound deadening for the boot, and I'm also looking in to whether I could fit a couple of very small resonators just after the cats...
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> let us know how the noise deadening goes  I filled the spare wheel hole up with expanding foam - can't confirm it's made much difference. the noise is quickly passed by when accelerating as there's no resonating past 4K
> 
> the exhaust looks great and I'm loving the V-Band was this custom made?
Click to expand...

Yeap, I had the V-band fitted so I could switch to the single exit when I fancy it.

I'll report back on the sound deadening experiment - resonant frequency is about 115Hz at 2250 rpm as it's a 6-cylinder...

/Al

Edit to add: I don't think expanding foam is going to help in the wheel well because the foam will only be dense enough to filter out higher frequencies - think along the lines of the foam noise insulation fitted in new build flats (and how it doesn't seem to do very much...).

You could pour in a couple of inches of a latex-rubber compound; that would act as a resonance damper and assuming roughly the same density as foam rubber, should kill a lot of the wheel well noise.

In fact, I'm going to go see if maybe B&Q do something appropriate... (-:


----------



## torqueit

Finished off repairing a cracked engine compartment cover. Roughed up the backside with 60 grit paper and used a JB Weld epoxy formulated for plastics and a bit of fiberglass cloth. So far, looks pretty good. Need to work quickly with this stuff, as it starts to get a little body to it quicker than something like a West System epoxy. Don't think using it with cloth was it's design, but it whetted out well enough to call it a success.


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> Finished off repairing a cracked engine compartment cover. Roughed up the backside with 60 grit paper and used a JB Weld epoxy formulated for plastics and a bit of fiberglass cloth. So far, looks pretty good. Need to work quickly with this stuff, as it starts to get a little body to it quicker than something like a West System epoxy. Don't think using it with cloth was it's design, but it whetted out well enough to call it a success.


Tidy-looking job! I fixed the expansion tank cover with a soldering iron a while back; there's still a visible scar in the plastic - not so neat - but it does the job.

I hadn't thought of using fabric as a backing/bonding medium...


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off repairing a cracked engine compartment cover. Roughed up the backside with 60 grit paper and used a JB Weld epoxy formulated for plastics and a bit of fiberglass cloth. So far, looks pretty good. Need to work quickly with this stuff, as it starts to get a little body to it quicker than something like a West System epoxy. Don't think using it with cloth was it's design, but it whetted out well enough to call it a success.
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy-looking job! I fixed the expansion tank cover with a soldering iron a while back; there's still a visible scar in the plastic - not so neat - but it does the job.
> 
> I hadn't thought of using fabric as a backing/bonding medium...
Click to expand...

Thanks! I've done a lot of epoxy and general fiberglass work over the years (sailing is another vice), and as I was looking at this, it just hit to use some standard fiberglass cloth, like any other repair.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Installed 36 ft^2 of butyl acoustic sound deadening mat in Shed's boot floor, rear panel, and rear seat panels above the fuel tanks.

Seems to have noticeably dropped the exhaust noise - the rough 'n ready sound meter app recorded peaks of 79dB vs 87dB peaks on full-throttle 6th gear pulls from 60 to 70, which is a pretty significant improvement in cabin drone.

Still wanting to fit a Helmholtz resonator to target the 2,250 rpm drone at some point, though 

/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Installed 36 ft^2 of butyl acoustic sound deadening mat in Shed's boot floor, rear panel, and rear seat panels above the fuel tanks.
> 
> /Al


Looks pretty good. Think you should bag refitting the foam insert with compressor and fill it with ice and your favorite brew.


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed 36 ft^2 of butyl acoustic sound deadening mat in Shed's boot floor, rear panel, and rear seat panels above the fuel tanks.
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good. Think you should bag refitting the foam insert with compressor and fill it with ice and your favorite brew.
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea at all


----------



## infidel.uk

Managed to fit oil pressure gauge to match boost gauge


----------



## infidel.uk

Alex ....You should also use some ccf on top of the dampening mat. [closed cell foam]

https://www.deadening.co.uk/products/do ... liner-12mm

Its a 3 stage system , ccf is stage 2, thick vinyl usually goes on top of that.

https://www.deadening.co.uk/products/do ... -2-5m-roll

The difference, if done properly is a lot more noticeable once completed.


----------



## BrianB

Asked my local garage to press out the forward superpro bushes that were fitted 3 years ago. Good clean up required and then Cookbots to be installed.


----------



## Baalthazaar

Just love what a little combination of black hole and black widow can do with my dark paint.....


----------



## Kryton

Collected car from having full respray as wasn't happy with the blend after wings had been repaired by previous owner
Whilst at it, fitted
Caractere lower door mouldings
Osir wings (but changed mesh to gloss black honeycomb as stuff that comes with it is rubbish)
Fitted mud flaps & had painted gloss black to match everything else
Lhd light cluster arrived but yet to fit
Armrest arrived & will fit later. Debating modifying cup holder or just going without as have to be double jointed to get to it anyway!
Hard top arrived & has been dropped off for tinting whilst I wait for fitting kit

Priority is plugging it in to see why the engine warning light is on as it wasn't when I dropped it off! Also need to move my alloys to the other garage so the hard top will fit in when it comes back. Busy busy


----------



## Spliffy

That looks very nice !

Nick


----------



## infidel.uk

Sunday i won 1st place in my category at trax car audio event organised by ''emma uk''


----------



## Kryton

Spliffy said:


> That looks very nice !
> 
> Nick


Cheers. Gonna try to get out with the camera at the weekend for some proper photos. Now happy with the outside but still think I need to do something about the arch gap though


----------



## Delta4

Removed the brake calipers for a clean up, the slider pins on the front where gummed up causing un even braking ( scary ) when jumping on the pedal, so carried out the same treatment on the rear calipers whilst i was at it


----------



## torqueit

infidel.uk said:


> Sunday i won 1st place in my category at trax car audio event organised by ''emma uk''


had to go do a little digging to see what this is all about. Looks like fun stuff - got a kick checking out videos from some of the events where folks do a little show by their cars. Congrats on the win!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sunnydene

Fitted Connects2 ipod player so now my media player is only 5 years out of date.

My cd multiplayer has never worked since buying the TT and I saw a new ipod Connects2 adaptor on ebay for £24. I have a couple of spare ipods and an iphone 4 doing nothing so I got one. 
So today, after an hours fiddly work, it is fitted and working fine on a Concert 2. The ipod is securely mounted in the glove box.


----------



## Kryton

A8 mirror knob
Leather wrapped door handles
New mats
Fitted symmetrical rear light properly
Fitted armrest & modified cup holder (yet to finish). I retained the second cup holder as that's where I normally chuck my work keys & also covers the factory hole in the tunnel
Fitted hard top
Fitted stubby

Going for the Quattro sport roadster look, no rear seat delete needed  Just need to tint rear window when I get 5


----------



## neil6534

decided to take the plunge and fit new rear axle beam bushes today...&#8230;&#8230;.what an absolutely pig of a job. Dismantling everything was easy enough...took my time to work things out. Only option really was to remove rear axle beam to hack out old bushes - the real tricky part was getting the bolts through the new bushed as the holes just wouldn't line up, too me blinking ages...my old bushes had a plastic shell, not the normal metal ones you see


----------



## torqueit

recoded my central locking with VCDS-Lite to open the windows when holding the unlock button on the remote - takes about 3-4 seconds of hold before they go, and they stop as soon as you release the button. And holding the lock button will close them back up. Neat stuff. 8)


----------



## David C

torqueit said:


> recoded my central locking with VCDS-Lite to open the windows when holding the unlock button on the remote - takes about 3-4 seconds of hold before they go, and they stop as soon as you release the button. And holding the lock button will close them back up. Neat stuff. 8)


It is a handy feature.
With the window open it is a lot easier to get in/out when you're in a tight space and the door won't open too far.


----------



## torqueit

David C said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> recoded my central locking with VCDS-Lite to open the windows when holding the unlock button on the remote - takes about 3-4 seconds of hold before they go, and they stop as soon as you release the button. And holding the lock button will close them back up. Neat stuff. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It is a handy feature.
> With the window open it is a lot easier to get in/out when you're in a tight space and the door won't open too far.
Click to expand...

Not to mention making getting into the car after sitting in a blistering parking lot bearable.

And thank you David C. for directing me to Wak's page with the info, and in turn thanks to Wak for all the info he's collected and to Kevin, the author of Basecode - the collective TT knowledge and help is pretty spectacular.


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> With the window open it is a lot easier to get in/out when you're in a tight space and the door won't open too far.


... Dukes of Hazzard-style...? :mrgreen:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Kryton said:


> View attachment 3












Do like - wings especially.


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the window open it is a lot easier to get in/out when you're in a tight space and the door won't open too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Dukes of Hazzard-style...? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I was desperately trying to word it in a way that didn't lead to the Duke Boys.... :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Grabbed a couple of snaps of Shed when I popped to Sainsbum's last night. She doesn't like going in straight lines which makes driving on the motorway a bit tiring, so hopefully these pics will remind me why I spend so much time and money faffing about with her... 8) :mrgreen: [smiley=bomb.gif]





































The ghetto cold-air intake - I need to stay away from deep puddles. Still not convinced this is a great idea given how low it is...










Wheelarch liner is distorted by the cold air feed pipe; I need to grab the hot air gun to re-shape it a bit, but it never catches the wheel so the only concern is water ingress when the weather worsens.




























/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> The ghetto cold-air intake - I need to stay away from deep puddles. Still not convinced this is a great idea given how low it is...
> 
> /Al


Any sense of power improvement? I'm thinking you must have VCDS? Wondering if you have ever tapped into it to see what the car thinks it is developing in terms of torque. How did the routing go in the engine compartment? Photos?

Do like those wheels too. Are they a 5x100, or are you using an adapter?


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ghetto cold-air intake - I need to stay away from deep puddles. Still not convinced this is a great idea given how low it is...
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Any sense of power improvement? I'm thinking you must have VCDS? Wondering if you have ever tapped into it to see what the car thinks it is developing in terms of torque. How did the routing go in the engine compartment? Photos?
> 
> Do like those wheels too. Are they a 5x100, or are you using an adapter?
Click to expand...

Thanks, torqueit 

I've got a torque readout on the ColorMFA but hadn't thought to try it - if I take Shed out this eve I'll try it out and let you know what it reckons.

I've definitely noticed the engine feels less "sluggish" when putting power on after sitting in traffic - e.g. motorway traffic. Throttle response is a bit better but then I've tweaked some other things, too - e.g. removing the laminar flow grid in the MAF. Part throttle can be a bit jerky which I've put down to removing the grid - I may pop it back in.

In terms of pipework, I've kept the OEM airbox with a Pipercross filter and have enlarged the inlet hole in the bottom to take a 90mm ID silicone hose. This is connected to a 100mm ID flexible (steel wire-wound) hose which runs round the wheelarch liner to the bit you see sticking out of a hole I cut in the bottom of the bumper, which is a 90mm-120mm 90 degree silicone elbow I've butchered to turn into a scoop.

Inlet temps (measured at the air filter) run around 2.5C hotter than outside air temp (measured by the air temp sensor in the bumper); before I had the air feed, inlet temps would run up to 45C - 25C warmer than ambient - with the engine up to temperature on a warm day, even when moving at 60mph on the motorway.

The wheels are 5x112 ET45 66.6 CB replicas with 15mm hubcentric adaptors on the front and 25mm on the rears. Ronal did an Audi OEM wheel with a very similar spec but ET46 but they're rare as hens' teeth and more than 4x the cost of my cheeky replicas. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## torqueit

Thanks for the detail on the pipework and air temps etc. - good stuff here. That drop in air temp. is pretty large and would think it would improve power in addition to the increased flow. I've been stuck on TDC on what to do on my intake. Waffling between grabbing a skunk2 velocity stack for a home brew setup, the 42 DD setup, or Waking my box 

Do you have a link on the rims? Any worries about running the adapters on the track? You may have seen my post last weekend mulling over 17 versus 18 inch rims. Had kinda gotten to the point of thinking a really nice set of something light and strong would make the biggest improvement, and perhaps just keep running my all season PS 3+ instead of doing two sets of rims. The OZ Ultraleggera have caught my eye:

https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/WheelCl ... Clar=Coupe


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> Thanks for the detail on the pipework and air temps etc. - good stuff here. That drop in air temp. is pretty large and would think it would improve power in addition to the increased flow. I've been stuck on TDC on what to do on my intake. Waffling between grabbing a skunk2 velocity stack for a home brew setup, the 42 DD setup, or Waking my box
> 
> Do you have a link on the rims? Any worries about running the adapters on the track? You may have seen my post last weekend mulling over 17 versus 18 inch rims. Had kinda gotten to the point of thinking a really nice set of something light and strong would make the biggest improvement, and perhaps just keep running my all season PS 3+ instead of doing two sets of rims. The OZ Ultraleggera have caught my eye:
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/WheelCl ... Clar=Coupe


OZ wheels are good and strong. The front adaptors are galv steel and the rears are TuV approved, so no concerns for road use but I wouldn't know about track to be fair...

Edit to add: those OZ wheels are popular with the Golf R folks over your side of the pond, I think? They're good-looking wheels for sure.

This is the auction I bought the wheels from: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264400223158 ... 4400223158

Just my 2p-worth; I'm really not keen on any airbox modification that draws in (hot) engine bay air; especially on the n/a engines, all it will do is introduce extra heat into the cylinder head, and the engine will be drawing in less-dense air, which isn't going to do power any good...

/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> OZ wheels are good and strong. The front adaptors are galv steel and the rears are TuV approved, so no concerns for road use but I wouldn't know about track to be fair...
> 
> Edit to add: those OZ wheels are popular with the Golf R folks over your side of the pond, I think? They're good-looking wheels for sure.
> 
> This is the auction I bought the wheels from: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264400223158 ... 4400223158
> 
> Just my 2p-worth; I'm really not keen on any airbox modification that draws in (hot) engine bay air; especially on the n/a engines, all it will do is introduce extra heat into the cylinder head, and the engine will be drawing in less-dense air, which isn't going to do power any good...
> 
> /Al


Thanks for the sanity check on all this. I think I'm right with you on cold air and induction systems. Pretty cool to see I'm not too far off on wheel selection etc. as well. Now I just need to plant a dollar tree to fund all the toys. 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OZ wheels are good and strong. The front adaptors are galv steel and the rears are TuV approved, so no concerns for road use but I wouldn't know about track to be fair...
> 
> Edit to add: those OZ wheels are popular with the Golf R folks over your side of the pond, I think? They're good-looking wheels for sure.
> 
> This is the auction I bought the wheels from: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264400223158 ... 4400223158
> 
> Just my 2p-worth; I'm really not keen on any airbox modification that draws in (hot) engine bay air; especially on the n/a engines, all it will do is introduce extra heat into the cylinder head, and the engine will be drawing in less-dense air, which isn't going to do power any good...
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sanity check on all this. I think I'm right with you on cold air and induction systems. Pretty cool to see I'm not too far off on wheel selection etc. as well. Now I just need to plant a dollar tree to fund all the toys. 8)
Click to expand...

Plant a couple for me, too, please...


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Plant a couple for me, too, please...


LOL - gotcha you covered!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BrianB

Made some more progress in cleaning up my track control arms currently wrapped in cling film over Bilt Hamber deox gel.


----------



## Nipsu

Fitted the mk3 steering wheel. The original multifunction buttons of the steering wheel were emptied out of eletronics and converted into blanks. My local upholsterer finished the job covering them with leather.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Nipsu said:


> Fitted the mk3 steering wheel. The original multifunction buttons of the steering wheel were emptied out of eletronics and converted into blanks. My local upholsterer finished the job covering them with leather.


Lovely! Did you keep the airbag?


----------



## neil6534

Nipsu said:


> Fitted the mk3 steering wheel. The original multifunction buttons of the steering wheel were emptied out of eletronics and converted into blanks. My local upholsterer finished the job covering them with leather.


that looks so nice...what was the overall cost for doing this


----------



## Nipsu

alexgreyhead said:


> Nipsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the mk3 steering wheel. The original multifunction buttons of the steering wheel were emptied out of eletronics and converted into blanks. My local upholsterer finished the job covering them with leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! Did you keep the airbag?
Click to expand...

Yes I did. Audi went back to 1-stage airbag in the mk3, but the airbag connector had to be swapped.



neil6534 said:


> Nipsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the mk3 steering wheel. The original multifunction buttons of the steering wheel were emptied out of eletronics and converted into blanks. My local upholsterer finished the job covering them with leather.
> 
> 
> 
> that looks so nice...what was the overall cost for doing this
Click to expand...

The steering wheel and the airbag were in the series ebay scores. The wheel and the airbag were 420 euros in total plus shipping fees. It took me a half a year to find both parts in a decent price. I can't tell how much the making of the blanks cost as I had other work done at the same time.


----------



## 4nick8

Today I had the cam belt changed as the last time it was done was over 10 years! Yes, I know I was playing Russian roulette but in those years I only did under 6,000 miles.


----------



## Baalthazaar

Time for a wash and brush up....


----------



## alexgreyhead

Baalthazaar said:


> Time for a wash and brush up....


Overall very nice but your front o/s wheel appears to have dissolved...


----------



## BrianB

Baalthazaar said:


> Time for a wash and brush up....


Very, very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Baalthazaar

alexgreyhead said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wash and brush up....
> 
> 
> 
> Overall very nice but your front o/s wheel appears to have dissolved...
Click to expand...

What can I say these APC's are getting stronger and stronger..... :x..... :roll:


----------



## Mil-Keith

*yesterday I...

Removed my wiper arms and repainted them as they were incredibly tatty.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Mil-Keith said:


> *yesterday I...
> 
> Removed my wiper arms and repainted them as they were incredibly tatty.


I like this. What did you use to paint them. Apart from a brush


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today, I was blocked onto the drive by someone blocking me in who doesn't live here... Grr... :x










/Al


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Got the callipers off and cleaned up as best as I could.









Then managed to get 2 coats on


----------



## Mil-Keith

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yesterday I...
> 
> Removed my wiper arms and repainted them as they were incredibly tatty.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this. What did you use to paint them. Apart from a brush
Click to expand...

Ahha thank man, all I did was sand them with a high grit paper and spray them with satin black halfords aerosol! One of the best investments of paint I've made, it lasts and is super good with coverage and quality! Only like £8 a can too!


----------



## SilverArrow

Finished final touches of vinyl wrapping with matte silver. 

Now I know why they charge what they charge for the job.

Wrapping a new car should be a lot easier though because you don't have to deal with sanding bad liqueur, fixing dents while you can and even having to fix a door lock on the way. lol oh boy

Most don't even use edge sealer to protect edges from dirt and chemicals. Wheel arches are especially essential. I took my time!

Excuse the messy garage.

That's how it turned out. Some are taken while it was incomplete, those can give a good idea how it looks compared to regular gloss. The color is almost the same VW/Audi silver but in matte finish. I didn't wrap the spoiler and door handles but applied a matte-ish sheen to side mirrors and roof rails.


----------



## HOGG

Looks well nicer that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB

That looks amazing.

Any ideas on cost? Is it more expensive than a respray?

If it takes 25 hours that's potentially ~2k labour.

I've now got cracked rust bubbles on the rear window.


----------



## Mil-Keith

That's hella tidy, how much did the vinyl cost you dude?


----------



## Kryton

Nice, looks like you've done a decent job there. Wraps is part of what I do for a living (got guys about half way through 32 van wraps at the minute) so nice to see you've used edging pens and done stuff properly!

We are finding fewer and fewer people wrapping cars unless they are high end an almost new. Driving schools and vans still have plenty of wraps (normally just surface rather than door shuts & edges though) as its different when printed or advertising your business to just changing colour for the sake of it.

People don't realise the amount of prep thats needed to make them look good. The wrap vinyls are only thin so stone chips and scuffs will still show. Granted it will all be the same colour but the indentations will still show. Matt/satin finish is a lot more forgiving for it though. Also people don't realise than previous spray jobs, unless done properly, will lift when you go to remove the vinyl. You would be amazed at the amount we have had to remove and the customer didn't realise the dealership had done smart-repairs so the paint comes off with the glue

For a TT, places round here would charge around £1500 to £2500 depending on colour as the vinyls differ so much in price. The 3m pearls average around £35 per metre in the UK so it soon adds up. We are finding more and more that people that want a colour change on a car thats sub £15k tend to opt for plasti dip. The RS/AMG/supercar lot still do wraps but not the more main stream cars. Rather than taking 2 people 2 days to do a car, its 1 person 1 day so costs drop to around £500 for a TT. The finish isn't as smooth as goes quite orange peel but for the saving, from 10ft away, that looks a far better option for most. It also comes off easier!

That said, I now avoid doing cars as we now only deal b2b and I have only ever plasti dipped one of my own cars as a guinea pig plus a couple of roofs for mates so don't ask me for quotes as I even booked my own TT in at the body shop as couldn't be bothered wrap it! I will try to answer questions for anyone that wants to attempt it though. Basically, if you have a warm, clean space, a heat gun and some time, then its far from rocket science!


----------



## SilverArrow

Hi guys,

That was a planned attack as much as possible. I researched vinyl brands, techniques, cost and tools. The brand I chose was Avery Dennison because basically they are more forgiving, had the colour/sheen I wanted and we have several distributors here so sourcing the same vinyl in the future wouldn't be an issue. Because you know, it's inevitable some areas will have to be rewrapped, just like repaint.

Avery is super thin, around 110 - 120 micrometers but it stretches quite a lot with minimal color shift and doesn't behave like a plastic bag unlike 3M.

I got a 20meter roll just in case of rookie mistakes. Wasted about 2 meters of it at the beginning of the learning curve. Kryton is right about temperature. They don't like being worked with when it's cold. Snapped a perfectly wrapped hood vinyl around the last corner while stretching, because it was 5 degrees C. :evil:
I still have about 4-5 meters left. I was very calculating about where to cut to get most out of it on the second half of the car. 

The cost is all labour. The vinyl roll was about £400-450, 3M edge sealer is a must have, a more than enough can is about £15 I think. Then, if you're planning about doing more artistic stuff like QS style dual color, you'll need knifeless tape for a proper job which isn't cheap for what it is.

Anyway, there's a learning curve, you learn to feel how the vinyl will react to curves and stretches and it gets better after some "WTF have I got myself into" moments.  CKwraps on Youtube was a good teacher. I wouldn't have attempted it without watching that guy's videos!

I'm done with paint for the body. This stuff is amazing. Work your PU paste and sanding if needed, then wrap it up. I love it.

Edit: Forgot to talk about time. Guys, I took it very slowly since there was no deadline. I did this on and off in three weeks! I had to deal with lots of previous "smart-repairs" like Kryton mentioned. Especially on edges, the bad varnish lifts up while repositioning the vinyl so the glue is covered with it and no longer sticks. You have to sand them all down to the original top layer or until it's smooth enough. There's a shortcut to that using vinyl glues but they show up under, not pretty. I didn't use any. I also had to fix other stuff while some body parts were removed.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tonimacaroni

Job well done. Looks really nice!


----------



## macadamy

cool looking job


----------



## Mil-Keith

Removed the old halogen number plate bulbs and replaced them with some LEDs.

Turns out I have never noticed the screw, clearly one of the previous owners was a bit backward and felt the need to fix the light to the car using a screw. They did the same on the front headlights. :x

Anyway, I gave the lights a bit of a clean on inside, but could be better. Either way, looks tidier and is more visible now.


----------



## alexgreyhead

(Friday, yesterday and today...) Shed took Mrs Alexgreyhead and me to Newmarket and back for a Friday evening at the races with some Pete Tong action, and then down to Devon and back yesterday and today - 600 miles and change in three days, without missing a beat or using a drop of oil.

Parked under an Exmouth streetlight, the seagulls managed to score several direct hits, though... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Without wanting to jinx things, Shed's behaving really well and is a lot of torquey, burbly, wookie-noise fun.

On the list of things to fix: new front outer CV gaitors are needed in the next 1000 miles; the Spal fans need their loom building so I can fit them to stop the low voltage problems when aircon is on and engine revs average < 1100 rpm, and I really really want to get the stainless 6-2-1 fannymould fitted for extra burbliness... :mrgreen: 8)

/Al


----------



## BrianB

Had my local garage press in my Cookbots that I've had for the last 16 months, need to get the arms painted and hopefully fitted in the next few weeks!!


----------



## j8keith

alexgreyhead said:


> (Friday, yesterday and today...) Shed took Mrs Alexgreyhead and me to Newmarket and back for a Friday evening at the races with some Pete Tong action, and then down to Devon and back yesterday and today - 600 miles and change in three days, without missing a beat or using a drop of oil.
> 
> Parked under an Exmouth streetlight, the seagulls managed to score several direct hits, though... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Without wanting to jinx things, Shed's behaving really well and is a lot of torquey, burbly, wookie-noise fun.
> 
> On the list of things to fix: new front outer CV gaitors are needed in the next 1000 miles; the Spal fans need their loom building so I can fit them to stop the low voltage problems when aircon is on and engine revs average < 1100 rpm, and I really really want to get the stainless 6-2-1 fannymould fitted for extra burbliness... :mrgreen: 8)
> 
> /Al


The seagulls do that to everyone, not just visitors in Exmouth, so don't feel too special


----------



## silkman

Today I discovered that unicorns exist...








Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## StuartDB

is your TT brown?

today my youngest child turned 20. it's crazy I nearly have middle-aged children.


----------



## MaiWifesTT

Fixed many faults on my wife's mk1 tt


----------



## droopsnoot




----------



## ttwa666

Baalthazaar said:


> Time for a wash and brush up....


Thought they were quick by me for getting wheels off but they seem to have done yours while you were only washing the car... Christ.
Very nice looking ride btw


----------



## BrianB

Was fortunate to be able to use my neighbours four point lift so changed haldex oil, filter and rear diff oil.


----------



## silkman

StuartDB said:


> is your TT brown?
> 
> today my youngest child turned 20. it's crazy I nearly have middle-aged children.


Nope its that olive green colour.

Managed to do a 2100km trip this time. Also found out that the trip odo resets at 2000km :roll:

Filled with oil before the trip and it too didn't use a drop.


----------



## 4nick8

Drove my TT convertible from Bilbao (Brittany Ferry from Portsmouth) to its "forever hom" in the sun in southern Spain.

9 Hours to do 578 miles, stopped for 30 mins south of Madrid for a call of nature and coffee.

No traffic jams or roadworks encountered!

Invested in cruise control prior to leaving which was on for most of the way. Thanks to JKM Portsmouth for fitting it.

Roof down and Phatbox working well.

Did not see one MK1 TT on the whole journey.

Pic of TT now in its new stable.


----------



## silkman

Today I took out all the engine trim since I have to take out the alternator for repair. Gave them a good wash and polish and they now bake under the sun. Surprised on how good they are after 225k kms. Even the fan sticker is solid.


----------



## daz1669

Finally fit the split rims









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Had my MOT passed no issues or advisory's - even the 100 cell cat did it's job properly. Less than 500 miles between MOTs - shame really.


----------



## davebowk

Renewed all the crankcase vent system under the inlet manifold. Brakes feel better now. The job was not as bad as i thought it was going to be but did lose some blood.









Got a pic of all my toys together.


----------



## infidel.uk

at the weekend, this happened...

Basically, the kick panel speakers were upgraded massively to a 7 inch mid bass, ceramic cones, super rare and ultra cool
these things barely move with over 100wpc into them, suffice to say, im very happy.


----------



## Delta4

infidel.uk said:


> at the weekend, this happened...
> 
> Basically, the kick panel speakers were upgraded massively to a 7 inch mid bass, ceramic cones, super rare and ultra cool
> these things barely move with over 100wpc into them, suffice to say, im very happy.


I can't imagine what your system sounds like, whilst on a loft clearing mission a dug out a pioneer ts-wx100 bandpass sub and kenwood amp from back in the day :lol: tame by today's standards.


----------



## audiman786

I fitted a Nextbase DAB350BT DAB radio in my 3.2
It also has Bluetooth handsfree calling


----------



## alexgreyhead

Most of the bits for Shed's suspension refresh arrived today - switching to Bilstein B8s and H&R -25mm springs with purple (80 durometer) top mounts.

I've decided to change to this setup from the KW V1 coilovers as the front-end is "Tiggering" a bit at motorway speeds; I think this might be due to the comparatively-soft KW dampers not being quite up to the job of damping the higher-poundage coilover springs when the rotational mass of the wheels is at its highest.




























It'll also be nice not to have to worry about setting the corner heights perfectly, since I seem to spend far too much time worrying I've got it wrong... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new front outer drivers side CV boot.
Bitch of a job as the joint picked up on the C clip on the shaft and didn't want to come off. I had to use the hub bolt to force it over the clip, luckily i had a new one as the splines cut into it.
Also noticed inner boot leaking grease but this just needed the clip tightening up on the boot.
These things are high maintenance.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Dave - I don't know why but Shed eats CV boots, I think. Weird. I wonder if it's because the wheels can turn at quite a large angle lock-to-lock...?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Installed the Bilstein B8s and H&R -25mm springs today.

The ride is still nearly as firm as the old Eibachs with their high-poundage springs, but the damping is more controlled, especially at the front whereas the KWs had a bit of a problem with being slightly under-damped at motorway speeds.

I'm also quite chuffed that bumps aren't harsh despite the crashy awfulness that is St Albania's roads.

I've fitted a set of coilover covers over the springs just to keep them clean and a bit more rust-free as I'm so impressed at how well the KWs were protected by their set.

Now I just need to get the old kit cleaned up and decide if I'm keeping it, having KW refurb the shocks, or just selling it...




























/Al


----------



## davebowk

alexgreyhead said:


> Dave - I don't know why but Shed eats CV boots, I think. Weird. I wonder if it's because the wheels can turn at quite a large angle lock-to-lock...?


Only had it 18 month but i replaced the nearside drive shaft when i got it cos the inner boot had gone and couldn't find the inner boots.
But to be fair they looked like the original shafts and no paperwork saying they had been changed before.
103K now so not done bad.
I've used a Febi so a decent brand, will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Delta4

Fixed the headlight switch so that i can turn off the front fog lights


----------



## alexgreyhead

Turns out the holes in my strut top caps have become smaller as they've been compressed by the top nuts, and they didn't tighten down onto the spring top plate nut properly, so 60 miles after fitting the new shocks one of the nuts backed off a few turns and caused a huge crashy racket every time I went over a bump.

Popped the top caps off, tightened the nuts back down with a gob of thread lock for good measure, reamed out the top caps' holes, and made sure the top nuts were properly seated this time. All sorted 8)

Shame I couldn't get it right the first time - I'm an idiot [smiley=bigcry.gif]










/Al


----------



## silkman

@alexgreyhead
I have almost the same setup (foolishly bought B6s instead of B8s -same price) and H&Rs but when driving over speedbumps or potholes it drives me crazy. Also when turning the wheels full RIGHT I hear a big clunking noise from the LEFT side which my mechanic has been unable to pinpoint as everything on the suspension has been renewed...


----------



## NtG

silkman said:


> @alexgreyhead
> I have almost the same setup (foolishly bought B6s instead of B8s -same price) and H&Rs but when driving over speedbumps or potholes it drives me crazy. Also when turning the wheels full RIGHT I hear a big clunking noise from the LEFT side which my mechanic has been unable to pinpoint as everything on the suspension has been renewed...


Similar problem here (on b14)... i hear a clunking noise when breaking at low speed, over bumps, MOT told me to check ball joints, my mechanic said ball joint is fine :? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9232525

Also had checked with a Bilstein service a few months ago and he said front suspension system was fine.


----------



## silkman

Following my woes from this thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918467, I refitted the 7 engine plastic trim parts, after having an engine and underbody wash.

Cleaned the plastics with dish soap and water first (do the really grimy parts with a toothbrush first to avoid crud all over the place) , washed and let them dry on the hot Greek sun - about 30 seconds :lol:, picture in the previous page

Then applied a liberal coat of AutoGlyms trim polish with a microfiber cloth. The hot plastics absorbed it quickly and I added more in some areas, used a lot of the stuff.

































My TT paintjob is crap but I have a sparkling engine bay :roll:


----------



## paradigital

Installed a Raspberry Pi 3 running OpenAuto Pro. Was tempted to go down the double-din route, but not found a console that matches the really dark blue of my dashboard, so kinda stuck without the ability to go double-din.

Quick Youtube Vid










Startup is still to be optimized, should be able to get it down to under 20s without too much messing about.

Audio playback is through the CD changer interface to the standard HU, so I can still switch back to normal FM Radio (or CD player) if I want to. Also need to finish configuring the SDR DAB+ radio in Welle.io but that's on the "to do" list, as is install a better microphone.

At least I can now use A2DP, stream media from a tethered phone, and use Android Auto. :lol:


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Installed the Bilstein B8s and H&R -25mm springs today.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> /Al


Catching up a bit here. Does this mean you've come full circle/didn't you start with the H&R kit? I've settled in pretty well with mine, but toying with tightening up the Koni Sports a hair more - think I've got them about 1/4-1/3 up from full soft. Still might snag a set of Neuspeed springs to play with - just isn't that hard to swap this stuff out. 8)


----------



## lippyrich

....Trawled the internet looking for my ideal car, within price range and sensible travelling distance.


----------



## PlasticMac

lippyrich said:


> ....Trawled the internet looking for my ideal car, within price range and sensible travelling distance.


... and what might be, per chance?

Mac.


----------



## droopsnoot

Had a bit of a noise from the rear right, changing with road speed, and getting quite loud. Had a look under the car with a torch but couldn't find anything. Then later, found the remains of the rear brake disc shield on the drive in front of the car. Either it's been coming off (there are marks on the inside of my newly-painted wheel :evil: ) and switching to reverse to back into the drive dislodged it completely, or it's dropped off further up the road and one of my neighbours has presumed that bits that have fallen off a car into the road must be mine, and returned it.


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the Bilstein B8s and H&R -25mm springs today.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Catching up a bit here. Does this mean you've come full circle/didn't you start with the H&R kit? I've settled in pretty well with mine, but toying with tightening up the Koni Sports a hair more - think I've got them about 1/4-1/3 up from full soft. Still might snag a set of Neuspeed springs to play with - just isn't that hard to swap this stuff out. 8)
Click to expand...

Pretty much; I had the same H&R springs on B4 shocks - not recommended really, as the B4s were too soft.

Popped new front suspension top caps on last night and everything is right with the world right now.

I will report back in 5k miles 

/Al


----------



## lippyrich

PlasticMac said:


> lippyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Trawled the internet looking for my ideal car, within price range and sensible travelling distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and what might be, per chance?
> 
> Mac.
Click to expand...

One that is Nogaro/Imola/Lairy green, goes braaap tshhhh.
And makes me feel 20 years younger.....And I might have found it.


----------



## alexgreyhead

lippyrich said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lippyrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Trawled the internet looking for my ideal car, within price range and sensible travelling distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and what might be, per chance?
> 
> Mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One that is Nogaro/Imola/Lairy green, goes braaap tshhhh.
> And makes me feel 20 years younger.....And I might have found it.
Click to expand...

Sounds exciting. Share the details please


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the Bilstein B8s and H&R -25mm springs today.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Catching up a bit here. Does this mean you've come full circle/didn't you start with the H&R kit? I've settled in pretty well with mine, but toying with tightening up the Koni Sports a hair more - think I've got them about 1/4-1/3 up from full soft. Still might snag a set of Neuspeed springs to play with - just isn't that hard to swap this stuff out. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much; I had the same H&R springs on B4 shocks - not recommended really, as the B4s were too soft.
> 
> Popped new front suspension top caps on last night and everything is right with the world right now.
> 
> I will report back in 5k miles
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Thanks, and this help confirms I'm going the right way firming up the Konis a bit more.


----------



## torqueit

Installed a new set of plugs. No idea on age of what was there. Think last of the new owner maintenance items.


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> Thanks, and this help confirms I'm going the right way firming up the Konis a bit more.


No worries; good to hear 

Are you going for/do you have the same combination?


----------



## lippyrich

alexgreyhead said:


> Sounds exciting. Share the details please


Hopefully later today..


----------



## tt92103

I ordered a stainless steel brake line kit for my 2001 225Q and tried putting them on today. The front ones were 3 inches shorter that the OEM ones but I put them on anyway, I guess they are ok.
The rear ones do not fit at all. Are there any Audi TT's that use this brake line (see picture)? In fact I don't see how to replace the rear brake lines at all...


----------



## tt92103

Today I installed a K&N E-2435 air filter. Right now I just have it sitting there with nothing supporting it. Wow, that thing makes a loud "whoooshing" noise. I kinda like it, kinda don't. 
Also added a little SAI air filter... not sure what to do about it, it is also just sitting there loose. I got engine trouble code P0411 - "Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected". I erased it today and I'll see if it comes back. 
Oh, and this is illegal in California, I'll have to change it back when I get SMOG tested next in 2021.


----------



## alexgreyhead

tt92103 said:


> I ordered a stainless steel brake line kit for my 2001 225Q and tried putting them on today. The front ones were 3 inches shorter that the OEM ones but I put them on anyway, I guess they are ok.
> The rear ones do not fit at all. Are there any Audi TT's that use this brake line (see picture)? In fact I don't see how to replace the rear brake lines at all...


Make very sure the fronts aren't being stressed at the ends on full lock or the braids will fail and that will be pretty bad.

Shed's braided fronts were exactly the same length as the oem ones.

Those rear braided links replace the flex hose which runs under the front end of your trailing arm - about 6 inches forward of your rear wheel.

Good luck


----------



## Delta4

Out on the B roads at sunrsise putting some miles in to bed in the new clutch and to see how different the car feels with the poly dogbone bushing, splendid is the answer to that :lol:


----------



## paradigital

paradigital said:


> Installed a Raspberry Pi 3 running OpenAuto Pro. Was tempted to go down the double-din route, but not found a console that matches the really dark blue of my dashboard, so kinda stuck without the ability to go double-din.
> 
> Quick Youtube Vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Startup is still to be optimized, should be able to get it down to under 20s without too much messing about.
> 
> Audio playback is through the CD changer interface to the standard HU, so I can still switch back to normal FM Radio (or CD player) if I want to. Also need to finish configuring the SDR DAB+ radio in Welle.io but that's on the "to do" list, as is install a better microphone.
> 
> At least I can now use A2DP, stream media from a tethered phone, and use Android Auto. :lol:


Finished the DAB+ install and config today, and wired in the correct microphone to the top of the A pillar, giving me "OK Google" control of the Android Auto environment (navigation, music, phone calls, messages). Also got to boot time to noticeably below 20s by overclocking the SD card interface from 50 to 100MHz (UHS Class 1 speed), and by forcing "turbo" clock speeds on the Raspberry Pi itself. Still a bit of tweaking to be done, should see it boot comfortably below 15s, possibly closer to 10s.

Might add the reversing camera next.


----------



## BrianB

Took my front bumper cover to a local body shop along with the usual gravel rash some serious scrapes on the bottom.


----------



## BrianB

Finally managed to back off the locknuts on my track rod ends after soaking in mouse milk since Friday evening, drivers side track rod end wound off by hand once locknut backed off, passenger side is putting up a fight and is once again having the penetrating oil treatment. Hopefully if I can get it moving it will come off ok.


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and this help confirms I'm going the right way firming up the Konis a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries; good to hear
> 
> Are you going for/do you have the same combination?
Click to expand...

So I've got a set of the H&R Sport springs and Koni Sport struts and shocks. I started off with the Konis full soft, and it was a really odd harsh bouncy ride. Firmed them up about a 1/4-1/3 of the way through the adjustment range, and much better. I think I'll give them a little more dampening - shoot for about the half way point. I've done a bit over 1300 miles on them, and I'm liking it. I've mentioned the Neuspeeds in other threads, and the interest there is they have V6 specific sets, and as you know the H&R is a one size fit all, so there's that open question of how much weight difference is there really and what does it mean. It really isn't hard to swap this stuff out, so keeping my eyes out for a sale on the Neuspeeds. Having a hard time resisting checking them out.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Shed passed her MOT with flying colours today so she has a ticket for another year.



torqueit said:


> ... It really isn't hard to swap this stuff out, so keeping my eyes out for a sale on the Neuspeeds. Having a hard time resisting checking them out.


Do it! Do it! DO IT! :mrgreen:


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Shed passed her MOT with flying colours today so she has a ticket for another year.
> 
> 
> 
> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It really isn't hard to swap this stuff out, so keeping my eyes out for a sale on the Neuspeeds. Having a hard time resisting checking them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it! Do it! DO IT! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Congrats on getting that out of the way - sounds like a PITA for you guys. We have different flavors of hell depending on which state you're in - all different.

Well, also laughing hard. Was thinking you were going to give me sanity on the springs, tell me I'm just wasting my bucks, and get a grip on what's important in life. I WILL be watching for a sale on these! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> Congrats on getting that out of the way - sounds like a PITA for you guys. We have different flavors of hell depending on which state you're in - all different.
> 
> Well, also laughing hard. Was thinking you were going to give me sanity on the springs, tell me I'm just wasting my bucks, and get a grip on what's important in life. I WILL be watching for a sale on these! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cheers on the congrats, bud.

Do bear in mind that I'm just trying to encourage everyone else to spend as much on their TTs as I have on Shed so we're all bankrupt together... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al :mrgreen:


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting that out of the way - sounds like a PITA for you guys. We have different flavors of hell depending on which state you're in - all different.
> 
> Well, also laughing hard. Was thinking you were going to give me sanity on the springs, tell me I'm just wasting my bucks, and get a grip on what's important in life. I WILL be watching for a sale on these! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers on the congrats, bud.
> 
> Do bear in mind that I'm just trying to encourage everyone else to spend as much on their TTs as I have on Shed so we're all bankrupt together... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 As long as we've got enough to fill the tank, you know you'll find a smile in the twisties!


----------



## BrianB

Bit the bullet and took the dremmel to the nearside track rod end, 90 minutes later success   All so I can finally get a proper alignment done after refitting my track control arms with the Cookbots fitted!!


----------



## GarryCurley

Dropped my BBS RC wheels off to be reconditioned.

Going for a light anthracite for my Avus Silver V6. Should look nice I hope


----------



## lippyrich

Went Braaap Tsshhhhh for the first time in about 20 years, never realised I had missed it that much.


----------



## PlasticMac

Had another classic park alongside my TT, looking to bask in reflected glory, I suspect ... Mac.


----------



## Kryton

Booked it in for another replacement screen. This time at the valeters expense! Screen has been in the car for around 50 miles then he's put a scratch about 3 inches long up it with what looks like either a stone or a ring. Needless to say, I was not happy!!


----------



## paradigital

Gave the whole fleet a wash and a pre-winter wax, the TT still scrubs up well for a 15 year old, certainly better than the 16 year old MX5 does!


----------



## sussexbythesea

Started sorting out my newly acquired Votex rear spolier. Have been keeping my eyes open for a while, then this one came up on fleabay. Needs a bit of work on one side, nothing major. Added bonus is that it was not until I picked it up that I found out it was painted avus silver. Even better, well worth the punt and journey to get it


----------



## HOGG

R EPIC

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonimacaroni

Went for MOT today, it passed. no advisory's. I'm happy


----------



## Wak

I recently got my ideal tyre combo on and I'm very happy with no rubbing .... 275s on the rear.


----------



## BrianB

Looks really good.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Wak, The* R*eally* S*pecial badge on the rear says it all [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Collected my front bumper cover from the body shop, it looks really good but difficult to say how good a match it is until installed back on the car. I did give them my old rear valance to match it to but Glacier Blue (LZ7K)is a really tricky colour to match. It seems to go from light to dark depending which angle you look at it!!!


----------



## Delta4

BrianB said:


> Collected my front bumper cover from the body shop, it looks really good but difficult to say how good a match it is until installed back on the car. I did give them my old rear valance to match it to but Glacier Blue (LZ7K)is a really tricky colour to match. It seems to go from light to dark depending which angle you look at it!!!


Fresh paint on plastic will not be an invisible match with uv faded old paint unless the painter as matched it to the current colour


----------



## DC240S

I'm planning on having both bumpers painted too. From the factory they aren't a perfect match but the painter assures me it can be improved.

Hoping its perfect for you.


----------



## BrianB

Delta4 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collected my front bumper cover from the body shop, it looks really good but difficult to say how good a match it is until installed back on the car. I did give them my old rear valance to match it to but Glacier Blue (LZ7K)is a really tricky colour to match. It seems to go from light to dark depending which angle you look at it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh paint on plastic will not be an invisible match with uv faded old paint unless the painter as matched it to the current colour
Click to expand...

The rear valance I gave them matches the existing paint on the rest of the car and is plastic, I know previously that just going off the Audi colour code it comes out too blue instead of the silvery blue, if that makes sense and they did show me several samples that were rejected, so I'm sure it was a custom mix to match the valance.



DC240S said:


> I'm planning on having both bumpers painted too. From the factory they aren't a perfect match but the painter assures me it can be improved.
> 
> Hoping its perfect for you.


Keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully find out by the end of the week once I've reinstalled the headlight washer system and grills etc.


----------



## infidel.uk

recently changed the lower speakers for something a bit more beefy


----------



## BrianB

Cleaned the headlight washer system and installed back on the bumper cover and refitted the grills which I had gone over with some satin black Plastikote.


----------



## miTTzee

HideHi - nice job Brian - especially like the 
inside of the bumper. Like how the aliens have cleaned up.
Good job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

miTTzee :wink:


----------



## BrianB

miTTzee said:


> HideHi - nice job Brian - especially like the
> inside of the bumper. Like how the aliens have cleaned up.
> Good job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> miTTzee :wink:


Thank you miTTzee, just a wipe over with some warm washing up liquid, quite satisfying really.


----------



## silkman

Very nice. Looking forward to see everything on the car.

Why didn't you give the grills to the paintshop for a nice Z9Y (the QS grill phantom black pearl)?


----------



## BrianB

silkman said:


> Very nice. Looking forward to see everything on the car.
> 
> Why didn't you give the grills to the paintshop for a nice Z9Y (the QS grill phantom black pearl)?


Thank you, I stayed with the satin black theme which matches the V6 rear valance, wheels and petrol flap all satin black.


----------



## BrianB

Took advantage of the lovely weather and gave the TT a well deserved wash.


----------



## dimpelman

Today i noticed there is a bit of movement in my steering wheel. Not when i turn the wheel left and right, but when i pull the left side to me and the right side to me. Never was there, can i just try to tighten the two torx 30 bolts at the back of the steering wheel with the ignition off? Or will that result in a exploding airbag in my face  :mrgreen:


----------



## NtG

dimpelman said:


> Today i noticed there is a bit of movement in my steering wheel. Not when i turn the wheel left and right, but when i pull the left side to me and the right side to me. Never was there, can i just try to tighten the two torx 30 bolts at the back of the steering wheel with the ignition off? Or will that result in a exploding airbag in my face  :mrgreen:


I had a similar issue.. there are two bolts on the steering wheel but you have to take out the airbag to see them. If you want to go that way, disconnect battery, leave it for a few minutes and then you can try.

If you refer to the bolts that hold the airbag, then you safe to tighten them without having to disconnect the battery.


----------



## David C

dimpelman said:


> Today i noticed there is a bit of movement in my steering wheel. Not when i turn the wheel left and right, but when i pull the left side to me and the right side to me. Never was there, can i just try to tighten the two torx 30 bolts at the back of the steering wheel with the ignition off? Or will that result in a exploding airbag in my face  :mrgreen:


Those T30 screws just hold the airbag on, they have nothing to do with securing the steering wheel itself.

The steering wheel is held on with a single BIG bolt in the centre. Obviously you need the airbag off to get to it.

Are you sure it is the wheel moving and not the column assembly?


----------



## dimpelman

David C said:


> dimpelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i noticed there is a bit of movement in my steering wheel. Not when i turn the wheel left and right, but when i pull the left side to me and the right side to me. Never was there, can i just try to tighten the two torx 30 bolts at the back of the steering wheel with the ignition off? Or will that result in a exploding airbag in my face  :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Those T30 screws just hold the airbag on, they have nothing to do with securing the steering wheel itself.
> 
> The steering wheel is held on with a single BIG bolt in the centre. Obviously you need the airbag off to get to it.
> 
> Are you sure it is the wheel moving and not the column assembly?
Click to expand...

Checked it again and yes, the steering wheel moves, not the column assembly.


----------



## davebowk

Did a DIY 4 wheel alignment the old fashioned way with string lines. Also knocked up a laser to attach to the wheel to make things easier in the future. laser and string settings checked out with each other.

Before it was a bit unstable at xxxmph on long sweepers (motorway near me)and i knew it had some thrust angle on the rear as when i had the tracking done the steering wheel was way of central.
Took my time and with careful measuring and adjustment set the rears to toe in slightly (measured and calculated to around 0.12 degree.)
Fronts set to toe out around 0.05 degree.
Was unsure how accurate i was going to get this but straight out of box it drives straight and a massive improvement on high speed stability and when heavy on the brakes.
Well worth doing if the car feels a bit off.
2 hours and saved myself some money for my hols.


----------



## droopsnoot

^ not just me, then. Though I use a Gunsons "Trakrite" rather than string.

I had my slow puncture repaired yesterday afternoon, after it sped up and was dropping around 10psi in a couple of days rather than a couple of weeks. Noticed this morning that they've damaged the paint on the wheel, but I can't do anything about it now. :evil: Oh well. Had to happen sooner or later, and an least it wasn't me.


----------



## LesRSV

Today, I continued replacing rear tie bars on my once neglected TT. For some reason,the drivers side was far worse, the inner bolt nuts had rusted so badly there was nothing to get a spanner or socket on to  Had to resort to a grinder to get what was left of the nuts off. Not the nicest job to do but hopefully last big job (for a while at least) :roll: 
Gave the wheels a clean and wax while off.


----------



## droopsnoot

^ Please say there's an axle stand under there as well as that jack.


----------



## LesRSV

Hi, yes, there is an axle stand under the subframe as well as the jack,honestly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lippyrich

... made my first positive (and helpful in my eyes) post on the forum:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9242183

...I hope.


----------



## Twincam

Replaced front abs sensor. Typically the bolt on the abs snapped and the actual old sensor was seized in there too. 
But I had read the guide on here so was kinda prepared. Removed caliper and disk, managed to get some grips on the bolt and found a replacement. Copper greased everything. 
Thank you to the op of the abs guide

Use of copper grease cured a slight brake sequel too. So bonus.


----------



## NtG

I just made it to the nearest petrol station!


----------



## David C

napostolidis said:


> I just made it to the nearest petrol station!


Brim the tank and find out how close you really were to empty.


----------



## droopsnoot

David C said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made it to the nearest petrol station!
> 
> 
> 
> Brim the tank and find out how close you really were to empty.
Click to expand...

Yes, I've always wondered but never been brave enough to try - as soon as it beeps, I'm looking for fuel.

I recall the Top Gear test of the A8, London to Edinburgh and back on a single tank, didn't that do about 50 miles from the point where it started reading zero range? Presuming no / little trickery for that bit, of course.


----------



## HOGG

napostolidis said:


> I just made it to the nearest petrol station!


I've seen my needle lower than that. Plenty left in that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## torqueit

I'd like to think they give you the proverbial baker's dozen on reading dead empty and hold back one more glug to get ya home.


----------



## Chris100

Started work on my new rolling project, well was rolling

Removed turbo, half removed downpipe, found that turning rear wheel doesn't move prop so now having an early beer and resume tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Hoggy

Chris100 said:


> Started work on my new rolling project, well was rolling
> 
> Removed turbo, half removed downpipe, found that turning rear wheel doesn't move prop so now having an early beer and resume tomorrow weather permitting


Hi, Prop shaft doesn't connect to diff until haldex is in operation, so no faults there.
Hoggy.


----------



## Chris100

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Prop shaft doesn't connect to diff until haldex is in operation, so no faults there.
> Hoggy.


That's good to know, list is long enough already lol

Does the prop centre joint give much problem ? seems to be a lot of grease been thrown from it but can't really see where it's leaked out


----------



## BrianB

Had my inner driveshaft boot replaced by Lowndes Street Garage, that I'd noticed was split when changing my track control arms, excellent service from them again. Then this afternoon replaced both rear hatch struts.


----------



## silkman

Did you get the struts from Audi. Fitted Magnetti Mareli ones in the trunk myself, but need to do the ones in the engine boot. If I'm working on the engine and its slightly windy it will fall on my head.

Always confuse trunk and boot meanings in English :roll:


----------



## infidel.uk

managed to wire in some foot-well lights with the interior light :lol:

oh the little things.


----------



## BrianB

silkman said:


> Did you get the struts from Audi. Fitted Magnetti Mareli ones in the trunk myself, but need to do the ones in the engine boot. If I'm working on the engine and its slightly windy it will fall on my head.
> 
> Always confuse trunk and boot meanings in English :roll:


No, they are Stabilus and I got them online after following an earlier thread on here.


----------



## BrianB

Yesterday actually, picked up the PAS cooler pipe that runs along the front of the engine along with new mounting bolts, grommets and bushes that came on the new pipe but may come in useful in the future. Preventative maintenance really, mine is badly corroded at the cooler mounting brackets so just a matter of time.


----------



## infidel.uk

Now added a voltage meter for quick checking while engine is off.


----------



## 4nick8

Got my 225 roadster through the Spanish ITV (MOT).

Had to change the rear lights but my main worry was the Xenons, phew they passed after flicking the levers in the internals.

Cost 1100 euros to get it onto Spanish plates as Spain is now its forever home as a roadster in the U.K is as much use as a speedboat!


----------



## V77ARR

Replaced my side reps


----------



## David C

4nick8 said:


> Got my 225 roadster through the Spanish ITV (MOT).
> 
> Had to change the rear lights but my main worry was the Xenons, phew they passed after flicking the levers in the internals.
> 
> Cost 1100 euros to get it onto Spanish plates as Spain is now its forever home as a roadster in the U.K is as much use as a speedboat!


So the Spanish MOT was fine with the flat headlight beam?

Useful info there as some countries insist on the correct ___/ beam shape. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## corrado1.8t

4nick8 said:


> Got my 225 roadster through the Spanish ITV (MOT).
> 
> Had to change the rear lights but my main worry was the Xenons, phew they passed after flicking the levers in the internals.
> 
> Cost 1100 euros to get it onto Spanish plates as Spain is now its forever home as a roadster in the U.K is as much use as a speedboat!


what do the levers do please?


----------



## David C

corrado1.8t said:


> 4nick8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 225 roadster through the Spanish ITV (MOT).
> 
> Had to change the rear lights but my main worry was the Xenons, phew they passed after flicking the levers in the internals.
> 
> Cost 1100 euros to get it onto Spanish plates as Spain is now its forever home as a roadster in the U.K is as much use as a speedboat!
> 
> 
> 
> what do the levers do please?
Click to expand...

The levers flatten the dipped beam from \___ to ____


----------



## Delta4

Got stuck into replacing the rear trailing arm bush's but the job has grown due to a snapped coil spring, it's a good reason to upgrade i reckon


----------



## silkman

4nick8 said:


> Got my 225 roadster through the Spanish ITV (MOT).
> 
> Had to change the rear lights but my main worry was the Xenons, phew they passed after flicking the levers in the internals.
> 
> Cost 1100 euros to get it onto Spanish plates as Spain is now its forever home as a roadster in the U.K is as much use as a speedboat!


Last week I also passed Greek MOT (KTEO) with flying colours. I had disabled the DRLs just in case.

Not that they check that much, lol. The tech only checked LH headlight, not the RH one.

Seeing the check requirements on a UK MOT is insane compared to here.


----------



## David C

silkman said:


> Seeing the check requirements on a UK MOT is insane compared to here.


The England/Scotland/Wales MOT really isn't that strict. Plenty of other countries have stricter requirements.
The problem is that some people use the MOT as their only check on the car's condition and maintenance requirements... :roll:

The only thing that is hard to check at home is the exhaust emissions, but most of the time a failure there is indicative of another maintenance issue.


----------



## 4nick8

David C said:


> 4nick8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 225 roadster through the Spanish ITV (MOT).
> 
> Had to change the rear lights but my main worry was the Xenons, phew they passed after flicking the levers in the internals.
> 
> Cost 1100 euros to get it onto Spanish plates as Spain is now its forever home as a roadster in the U.K is as much use as a speedboat!
> 
> 
> 
> So the Spanish MOT was fine with the flat headlight beam?
> 
> Useful info there as some countries insist on the correct ___/ beam shape. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Yes, no problem at all. Phew, I was sweating for a moment as secondhand LHD headlights are rare and all of them on eBay.es are in the UK thus RHD. The rear light clusters were borrowed form a mechanic with a TT in the village as he has black ones on his car. Every year he takes the black ones out and puts back the stock one in again to get the ITV. No mods allowed in Spain. I had to remove the blind spot mirror!


----------



## droopsnoot

Tried to swap my rear ABS sensor as it's throwing an occasional light and my MOT is coming up, but it's proving quite difficult to remove the old one. I got the bolt out without any drama, but I couldn't shift the sensor. When I did the front, I didn't need to remove the disc as there was a convenient hole to belt it through, but that doesn't seem to be possible on the back ones.

I had a quick go at removing the caliper so I could get the disc off, but I though I'd better come away and read up on what the proper bolt size is - whether it's an M8 allen key or Torx or something else. I'm not even sure that removing the disc will help, because I don't think the ABS ring comes off with it, and that's in the way. Reading the knowledgebase article just now, it seems that it's the same on the front with the ABS ring in the way, so that might be why I had to use a thin punch rather and break it up rather than a bigger one.

It's all really rusty under there, so when I decided to give up I put a bit of Waxoyl on some stuff, just in case that might help. Should probably have done that 15 years ago.


----------



## Arpy

....scraped and wire brushed all the partly loose powder coat paint from my nearside rear driveshaft.
Under hard acceleration yesterday afternoon on several occasions I heard distinct "click" noises from the rear nearside. We have a gravel car park and I thought trapped stones may have come out of the tyre.
When I got home and had a look with a torch I could see fairly large flakes of paint peeling off the heavily corroded surface of the driveshaft and big gaps where it was already missing. The offside driveshaft only had about 50% of the paint missing, from the Haldex end, but the outboard end was completely intact and still had the ident label in place.
Well, that's a new one on me but then again I've never owned a 17yo car before!


----------



## V77ARR

New wheels


----------



## V77ARR

droopsnoot said:


> Tried to swap my rear ABS sensor as it's throwing an occasional light and my MOT is coming up, but it's proving quite difficult to remove the old one. I got the bolt out without any drama, but I couldn't shift the sensor. When I did the front, I didn't need to remove the disc as there was a convenient hole to belt it through, but that doesn't seem to be possible on the back ones.
> 
> I had a quick go at removing the caliper so I could get the disc off, but I though I'd better come away and read up on what the proper bolt size is - whether it's an M8 allen key or Torx or something else. I'm not even sure that removing the disc will help, because I don't think the ABS ring comes off with it, and that's in the way. Reading the knowledgebase article just now, it seems that it's the same on the front with the ABS ring in the way, so that might be why I had to use a thin punch rather and break it up rather than a bigger one.
> 
> It's all really rusty under there, so when I decided to give up I put a bit of Waxoyl on some stuff, just in case that might help. Should probably have done that 15 years ago.


Mine took hours! Hammer and screwdriver!


----------



## droopsnoot

I figured I'd divide the ABS sensor job into parts. So today's job was to just get the caliper bolts undone. The top one came out easier than the bottom one, but I've removed both of them, one at a time, cleaned the heads and threads, and re-fitted them with a bit of Loctite to hold them in place. Finally a blob of waxoyl on the heads to help them stay clean.

Now I know I can remove all three fasteners involved, I'll have another go at the ABS sensor next time.

While I was under there, I scraped a bit of rust off the end of the ARB and the drive shaft and put some waxoyl on there. I hope to be able to keep the momentum going and do a bit of this regularly, until I know it's all protected. I really should try to get the fasteners undone on the other side - the ABS sensor is fine over there, for now, but it's probably only a matter of time before that needs swapping.


----------



## droopsnoot

Well, that was a bit of an anti-climax. Lifted the car again today, undid the ABS sensor retaining bolt, found a thin punch that would fit through the hole in the ABS ring, punched the sensor a couple of times, and it was out. A quick run over with a file to clean the hole, new one in, fault code cleared, and that's another job done.

I was expecting to have to break it up and force the remains out bit by bit, so it surprised me when it moved as it's been there a while.


----------



## silkman

droopsnoot said:


> Well, that was a bit of an anti-climax. Lifted the car again today, undid the ABS sensor retaining bolt, found a thin punch that would fit through the hole in the ABS ring, punched the sensor a couple of times, and it was out. A quick run over with a file to clean the hole, new one in, fault code cleared, and that's another job done.
> 
> I was expecting to have to break it up and force the remains out bit by bit, so it surprised me when it moved as it's been there a while.


I had replaced both. First one took 1.5 hour, as it disintegrated. Second one, came out whole in 1.5 minute.


----------



## silkman

Following DC240S's thread here, I wanted to check the plastic slop bush under the gear knob that gets eaten up and results in vague gear selector. This involves removing the gear knob and undoing the 8 hex screws in the gear aluminum surround.










Given that there was absolutely no play, I decided to leave well alone :lol: Polished a bit the 6 screws and treated the rubber gaitor with rubber compound.

If it ain't broken... :roll:


----------



## miTTzee

HideHi - been a beautiful day here so decided to wipe some of the last
couple of days rain off the car and install a new battery volt meter.
**The white blob at the rear of the photo is a s2000 air filter, sorry, a bit 
distracting, but I am no David Baily :lol:



















Pretty simple really, but got the idea and info from Hoggy and other members. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
A neat little mod for just a few pounds.Thanks to everyone for sharing their
knowledge and howto's.

Regards - miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## corrado1.8t

classy mod, share the details please !!


----------



## miTTzee

Hideo - thanks for your input corrado1.8t [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Am afraid this is not my actual mod, but I gleaned this from the forum.
Have a look through the following and you will get all the details.
Hope that helps and good luck with the mod if you decide to do it.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=336575

regards - miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## Delta4

MOT day today all was going well until the gas test  it failed, it took a oil change for it to pass  however the oil that was dumped has done less than two thousand miles surely that's telling me something about the health of the engine that is not good.


----------



## rawlins

Flushed my coolant, replaced my thermostat.... Invented some new swear-words. :twisted:


----------



## silkman

Delta4 said:


> MOT day today all was going well until the gas test  it failed, it took a oil change for it to pass  however the oil that was dumped has done less than two thousand miles surely that's telling me something about the health of the engine that is not good.


I see on the internets that in the USA theres an oil analysis service where you get mailed a small bottle and you mail it back with a sample from your engine oil and they come back with analysis. Surely there must be an equivalent in the UK..


----------



## Delta4

I see on the internets that in the USA theres an oil analysis service where you get mailed a small bottle and you mail it back with a sample from your engine oil and they come back with analysis. Surely there must be an equivalent in the UK..[/quote]
Yes there is, i suspect it's a combination of blowby and the oil breather system not liking the engine being left to idle whilst it warms up for the test, either way i need to look into it.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Finally managed to get a cheap gator... mine had split baddddd

Looked everywhere for a blue one but settled for black in the end


----------



## SilverArrow

Danny, you can visually fix the old one and make a new one by silicone molding. It sure is tricky but something to consider when you got time for fun.

Make sure to apply good silicone spray on stuff like that guys. 10 minutes in and around the car with the can and a towel once a year, helps a lot! Not the cheap oily sponges but a proper one, made to feed and refurbish rubber.


----------



## HOGG

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Finally managed to get a cheap gator... mine had split baddddd
> 
> Looked everywhere for a blue one but settled for black in the end


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F333379131934

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2403713145

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 0774077851

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3045387770

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac

silkman said:


> Always confuse trunk and boot meanings in English :roll:


Trunk = Boot (Where you put your luggage).
Hood = Bonnet (Lift to admire your engine).
Mac.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Hogg u must have a different Ebay to mine  the rubber ones end up going for 25 plus, I've been trying for a year.... and I'm quite gutted I've seen that all blue one now  that's why I gave up and ordered black


----------



## HOGG

Get it bought

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## davebowk

Day off, couple of jobs done.
Fitted a volt and capacity meter
Wrapped the rear diffuser with cheap carbon vinyl (not too sure about this yet)


----------



## miTTzee

HideHi - nice job Dave - [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just done the same little mod a few days ago, mind you
the meter I installed was not as nice as the one you have.

Wonder where you got it from? would you have a link please.

Anyway good job. Regards miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## davebowk

miTTzee said:


> HideHi - nice job Dave - [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Just done the same little mod a few days ago, mind you
> the meter I installed was not as nice as the one you have.
> 
> Wonder where you got it from? would you have a link please.
> 
> Anyway good job. Regards miTTzee :wink:
> 
> ...


This is not the one i got, mine had no back on it so had to make a back cover. This one is better and as usual popped up after i had paid for the other. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-24-48...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## miTTzee

Hideo - thanks Dave for the link [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It still looks better than mine, but it's good to have a link
for the next project - cheers

regards - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## SilverArrow

Why do you guys keep placing voltmeters in the engine bay? Inside the car makes more sense doesn't it? So you can easily check before starting the engine. A turbo gauge with built-in voltmeter is the best. 8)


----------



## Hoggy

SilverArrow said:


> Why do you guys keep placing voltmeters in the engine bay? Inside the car makes more sense doesn't it? So you can easily check before starting the engine. A turbo gauge with built-in voltmeter is the best. 8)
> View attachment 2


Hi, As my TT is not my daily & normally the battery is on charge, it's a useful novelty. 

















Hoggy


----------



## Delta4

SilverArrow said:


> Why do you guys keep placing voltmeters in the engine bay? Inside the car makes more sense doesn't it? So you can easily check before starting the engine. A turbo gauge with built-in voltmeter is the best. 8)


The climate control hidden menu will show that info, no need to fit anything unless you want to


----------



## infidel.uk

i use mine for good reason, i have a rather power hungry stereo [4 amps , head unit, 2 processors , led lights ] and soon adding a 2nd lithium battery, when i compete, there are times when i play the system for hours on end with the engine off, its nice to be able to instantly check voltage by pressing a button, it takes 1 second, and is convenient, the display can be hidden too, it actually serves a purpose to me, for others i cant explain why they do it.


----------



## Andyj1967

So wanted to update the stereo in the TT to a double din, see these things are hard to come by these days.....when they do come up £££££s wanted!
So thought I have ago myself.....so far think it's going ok?

Fitting to the car tomorrow then the speaker upgrade a nice set 6x9s and a cheeky amp to power them....in a roadster probably be enough for my old ears!  :lol:


----------



## torqueit

Complete wash and wax. Have washed her many times since purchase end of last January, but this was the first proper washing. Got it finished up as I lost the last bit of light.


----------



## droopsnoot

Took mine in for the mini-service and check over that it has just before it goes in for MOT. The QH ball joint I fitted for last years MOT is now worse than the one I took off, so I've been on to the supplier as it's only been on for 6000 miles, 12 months and 2 weeks. The nearside ARB post is also no good - that was supplied two years ago, and replaced under warranty last year because of play. Offside versions of both of these are fine. ARB bush has gone as well, that's been on since March.


----------



## philclemo

(Yesterday) Took mine in for its MOT. Passed once again with no advisories and I truly didn't need to do anything prior to taking it in. Poor thing though has only done 1600 miles since its last test. The demand on drive space at home has forced me to store my TT away from home so the opportunities to drive it are limited to say the least.

There are a few small areas of paintwork I would like to sort out, so that will be next year now.


----------



## BrianB

Got to see the two fuel tank straps that arrived while I've been away. Some minor paint damage probably from being moved around while in storage for fourteen years given the labels on them.


----------



## BrianB

Removed this........which took nearly 2 hours!!










And installed the Cookbots gear slop bush that I've had for nearly a year!!


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my nearside front ball joint before I take it in for MOT. I did the droplink last week, but they sent me the wrong ball joint so I had to wait for a replacement. Also checked my rear brake pipes to see if the ones I picked up last night are the same, despite being for a later car. They look it, so that's good.


----------



## infidel.uk

Added 2nd battery, solved all my power issues and weighs 7kg 

Its tucked in where the cd changer used to be.


----------



## droopsnoot

Took mine in for an MOT, which it passed, which isn't bad for almost 175k miles. A few advisories, but nothing terrible.


----------



## namke

&#8230; found I had a flat tyre  I then found that the tyre-wrench in the car toolkit was too big for the wheels (would not fully seat on the wheel bolts). Fortunately I have another which does fit.

I then discovered that a full size road wheel doesn't fit in a roadster&#8230;! Lucky I was at home 

Tomorrow's job will be to either get the tyre repaired or buy a new pair. Hey ho!


----------



## namke

Replaced the boost hoses&#8230; didn't really think about the failing light! (Idiot!!)

Replaced








With


















Ticked that one off ✅


----------



## droopsnoot

namke said:


> I then discovered that a full size road wheel doesn't fit in a roadster&#8230;! Lucky I was at home


Mine (18" RS wheels) fit on the passenger seat. I've carried one (or two, at a stretch) there to get a tyre changed or fitted before now.

I seem to recall reading a tale where someone had phoned Audi to say they'd had a puncture, swapped the wheel but wondered how to take the punctured wheel home. Audi CS suggested putting it on the back seat, until the driver reminded them it's a roadster. Caller was put on hold, and gave up after a while.

This may not be true, but it's interesting to ponder exactly what you would do with the real wheel if you had a passenger as well as a puncture.


----------



## Smokehead

Agreed with the seller about the price for my first TT


----------



## torqueit

Smokehead said:


> Agreed with the seller about the price for my first TT


Congrats! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Any pictures?


----------



## torqueit

Just received a custom fit Covercraft Noah cover. Surrounded by trees, sap, and bird bombs makes one imperative around here.


----------



## Mil-Keith

I spiced up these nasty bits of plastic in the boot!

Excuse the filthy interior!


----------



## Mil-Keith

Also this


----------



## grb2010

Got round to sorting out the Rosstec Lite on my laptop and cleared some fault codes regarding my headlights...they were both working just not levelling before clearing the codes....now my Near Side headlight has stopped working [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BrianB

Yesterday actually.......refitted the knee pads after using some leather dye to change the colour from black to Feather Grey to match the seats and other interior items.


----------



## Bo!

N249 delete, easy job once you start, and some silicone hose installed to start tidying things up a little. Pleased with the result, may tinker with hose runs, but it's good for now!


----------



## blackaerox14

Today I changed my rear light to have the double white one. Just put a red LED bulb for the fog light.
Nice and easy mode to do.


----------



## Kryton

Fitted an RNS-E. Well the surround & wiring is in but head unit is hitting the heater hvac pipe ducting. Will need to modify to get the head unit to click into position in daylight


----------



## alexgreyhead

Kryton said:


> Fitted an RNS-E. Well the surround & wiring is in but head unit is hitting the heater hvac pipe ducting. Will need to modify to get the head unit to click into position in daylight


I had this issue. I cut a section out of the pipe and then used parcel tape and then gaffer tape to seal it. You may wish to choose a less-bodgy solution, but parcel tape sticks to _everything_, and it's been fine the last two years... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## Kryton

Parcel tape it is then lol. Just started it to pull back into the garage & it's thrown code p0018 & it's a v6 so thinking the cheapest solution to the ducting the better


----------



## Kryton

Modified heater hvac pipe work enough to get rnse flush. Used a heat gun on highest setting & the flat edge of a piece of wood. Managed to reshape it flat enough to create enough space without making any cuts. Result. Also booked car in to get timing chain checked as my vcds (full copy) doesn't seem to be giving plausible readings

Wakbox with k&n just done, all black plastic removed from engine bay & cleaned up, engine & strut dress kit done. Modified a vent for a gauge

Anyone with an RNS-E get 9 beeps when turning engine on & again when off? (3x sets of 3 beeps)? Only been happening since changed radio so imagine that's the culprit

Edit: just noticed service warning on dash. Had a long life one done at Audi 12 months ago so assume it's this. Car has only done 800 miles since so just reset it for now. No more beeps


----------



## namke

&#8230; finally got around to replacing the CD changer in my '03 roadster. Had to run a new cable from the head unit to the changer unit, managed to run the new cable down the centre console, since the plug on the old one was shot. Lack of light prevented me from refitting the trim, but tomorrow is another day


----------



## Mil-Keith

Woke up to find this beautiful surprise on my arch! definitely don't want to ram the culprits head in to the side of it, but seeing as no one has owned up, that's not even an option!


----------



## Kryton

Its bloody annoying when people just drive off. Some t055er went into the back of mine the other day. Only done 400 miles since a full respray so feel your pain

Today I booked mine in for flywheel which is now noisy in park / neutral so also booked to do chain at the same time whilst they are in there. Hope my family ain't expecting much for Christmas this year


----------



## Mil-Keith

Bloody hell mate, I'd be furious! Aha, I guess there's nothing you can do! I have a feeling I know who did it but no evidence so it's useless! Luckily my brother paints vintage cars for a living so I know someone with the skills to sort it but still!


----------



## Kryton

Yep, it sure does. I have a dash cam that activates when it detects a knock but don't have one on the rear. Might be a purchase that I will go for once i've paid off some other mods :lol:

Thats not so bad then, its handy knowing people in the trade. I can get mine done at mates rates but like you say, still annoying. Just ordered some cobra / vodafone flush mount parking sensors on the premise that if hes got to remove the bumper, he may as well fit some at the same time. They are the ones that match the later genuine Audi ones. Will be less concerned about letting the missus drive it then as she moans she can't see behind when the rag top is up


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Swapped out the hideous (albeit very nice sounding,feature rich and somewhat expensive) aftermarket head unit and replaced with something a little more reserved and in keeping with the style








Blaupunkt Woodstock DAB52 with a bluetooth AUX mod


----------



## silkman

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Swapped out the hideous (albeit very nice sounding,feature rich and somewhat expensive) aftermarket head unit and replaced with something a little more reserved and in keeping with the style
> 
> Blaupunkt Woodstock DAB52 with a bluetooth AUX mod


Is this the old or the new one?

BTW Germans "let" Blaupunkt go bankrupt (after divesting some profitable parts of the company :roll: ) and the brand has been sold to the Chinese. They now make $10 stereos and $20 amps sold in amazon. Their first $10 mechless stereo got surprisingly good reviews.

Blaupunkt has followed a heap of defunct european brands like Nordmende, Grundig, Saba, Telefunken (if youre an old git like me to remember those).


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Old one not the cheap Chinese newer ones
For an older stereo it sounds the business

Lots of high end brands have gone the same way.... Nakamichi is now owned by the Chinese as well.... I remember drooling over the Nakmichi stuff in car audio magazines back in the early 90s


----------



## silkman

Old git! :lol:

Yeah I was drooling over Nakamichi hi-fi separate tape decks in the day. Got a double Teac unit instead, loaned it to a friend, never got it back.


----------



## rawlins

New fuel injector seals. Had them sat in a packet for a few weeks waiting to go on after all the breather hoses were replaced... It was a great Saturday afternoon task.


----------



## Chris100

Thought I'd check the clutch pedal

Removed clutch switch and plastic clip then as I pushed the pedal down by hand to look at the weld it broke, couldn't believe it, managed to stop before the white clip broke so a bit of weld sorted it.


----------



## BrianB

Changed my split OEM gaiter for an after market leather one, not 100% sure but will give it some time and see.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

I was looking at the leather gaiters the other day, and like you I'm not 100% sold


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

silkman said:


> Old git! :lol:
> 
> Yeah I was drooling over Nakamichi hi-fi separate tape decks in the day. Got a double Teac unit instead, loaned it to a friend, never got it back.


Nakamichi Dragon perchance?









Still considered to be one of the best cassette decks of all time


----------



## torqueit

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> I was looking at the leather gaiters the other day, and like you I'm not 100% sold


Think the pic above is looking good.


----------



## BrianB

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> I was looking at the leather gaiters the other day, and like you I'm not 100% sold


Still not sure but for the price its worth trying it out. In addition to this I've ordered a gear knob from cb auto which may look better with the leather gaiter.


----------



## silkman

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Nakamichi Dragon perchance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still considered to be one of the best cassette decks of all time


Yup, was drooling over that back in the day :mrgreen:


----------



## NtG

Lucky... 8!


----------



## keithriley

I only wanted to go for a drive in the TT as I've neglected her recently. I found the battery was not the best so took it off and put it on charge overnight. This morning, keen to get out, I put the battery back on, fully charged and healthy ............ zilch, dead, nothing. 'Oh flip' I said and ended up spending the rest of the day investigating the problem. Not got the starter motor out yet but with a battery directly connected and a feed to the solenoid all I'm getting is a few sparks when I attach and remove but nothing at all from the starter. Currently trawling the forum for possible causes and solutions, but I'm thinking new starter motor is on the cards. I need to bench test the starter first though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mil-Keith

Started oil change etc, the oil filter is stuck on and there's no way I can get it off, it's now pierced and stuck on, lucky me..


----------



## Kryton

Spent £170 on fuel today using my jeep to do a trip rather than £60 using the TT as the place that was doing my timing chain last Monday & Tuesday STILL hasn't finished it  had to cancel getting the hard top resprayed as a result too. Needless to say I'm not happy and nor is the body shop I've now messed about as a result. Apparently it SHOULD be done this Tuesday instead


----------



## HOGG

Don't pay

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kryton

They've fitted my cruise control for free to make up for it and the apology seemed sincere so I will take that. Been uber sick so only managed to get someone to collect it today but now back and tucked up for Christmas. Apparently the chain guards were worn so glad I got that done at same time

Total bill inc parts and 2 year guarantee (for chain & dmf) plus service was just under £2250 for anyone interested or concerned about v6 maintenance


----------



## Bo!

"fixed" the clicking noise from behind the glove box.... 
Also did PCV delete and installed a catch can.


----------



## Delta4

Bo! said:


> "fixed" the clicking noise from behind the glove box....
> Also did PCV delete and installed a catch can.


I would interested to know if you have oil fumes entering the cabin given the location of the catch can and filter.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I assume you haven't got catch can venting the fumes into the TIP. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bo!

Delta4 said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> "fixed" the clicking noise from behind the glove box....
> Also did PCV delete and installed a catch can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would interested to know if you have oil fumes entering the cabin given the location of the catch can and filter.
Click to expand...

Haven't as yet, but most likely going to change pipework anyway, not 100% happy with the route. So will sort that out if/when it happens....


----------



## Bo!

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I assume you haven't got catch can venting the fumes into the TIP. :?
> Hoggy.


Venting to atmosphere, with TIP blocked off... May well end up tinkering again, read, I will end up tinkering again....
Having fun with the haldex now. Don't think filter/oil has ever been changed. So have a knackered drain plug..


----------



## BrianB

What is that piece you're holding in your hand in the first picture and where are the broken pieces from?


----------



## Bo!

BrianB said:


> What is that piece you're holding in your hand in the first picture and where are the broken pieces from?


Some sort of vent from behind the heater blower. Not sure what the broken bits are tbh, they fell out when I did some jabbing with a screwdriver! Stopped the clicking for now though...
I think the noise comes from some sort of motor that moves the vent? Though happy to be told otherwise..


----------



## Bo!

How do you remove a 5mm hex bolt? With a hammer and chisel naturally.
What an absolute pain in the arse the haldex filter change is... Having a cuppa before I try to reseat the new filter again..


----------



## David C

Bo! said:


> How do you remove a 5mm hex bolt? With a hammer and chisel naturally.
> What an absolute pain in the arse the haldex filter change is... Having a cuppa before I try to reseat the new filter again..


Its with good reason that a new drain plug & seal is spec'd with each oil change for the Haldex.

It is very soft Aluminium and won't take many repeated oil changes.


----------



## Bo!

David C said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you remove a 5mm hex bolt? With a hammer and chisel naturally.
> What an absolute pain in the arse the haldex filter change is... Having a cuppa before I try to reseat the new filter again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its with good reason that a new drain plug & seal is spec'd with each oil change for the Haldex.
> 
> It is very soft Aluminium and won't take many repeated oil changes.
Click to expand...

Yeah I did order a new plug and washer, so wasn't worried.
All done now, thank god. I am not looking forward to that job again....
Probably on to another horrific, hasn't been done in years job next.... The joys of owning an old car eh?


----------



## David C

Bo! said:


> Yeah I did order a new plug and washer, so wasn't worried.
> All done now, thank god. I am not looking forward to that job again....


The oil change isn't bad when you've done it a few times, the filter though couldn't be in a less accessible location...! :lol:

Even when you know exactly where it is, it is still difficult to see, let alone actually get the new one in without getting dirt in it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jakethepeg007

Since I've been too unwell over the holiday period to get out and get spannering to complete my engine install I decided to start with some easy paint correction, managed to kill my polisher but it's starting to look half decent now


----------



## culver10

I had to use hammer and chisel for upper fill plug on Haldex unit. My oil/filter kit came with lower drain plug, but not upper fill plug. Does anyone know part number of plug so I can get a replacement?

Thanks,

Phil Kite


----------



## StuartDB

errrrrmmm - what?

there is a differential lower plug and fill plug and a haldex drain plug and haldex filter - no such thing as an upper fill plug for a haldex


----------



## culver10

Just checked the Bentley manual page 03-61. Part A, the oil level inspection plug.


----------



## David C

culver10 said:


> I had to use hammer and chisel for upper fill plug on Haldex unit. My oil/filter kit came with lower drain plug, but not upper fill plug. Does anyone know part number of plug so I can get a replacement?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil Kite


You fill through the drain hole NOT the level hole.

The upper is purely for level checking prior to changing, not for filling.
So most will never have had the level plug removed, which is probably why it was stuck.

I had a feeling it was the same p/n as the drain plug though, but will check in the morning.


----------



## infidel.uk

got something in the post


----------



## Spliffy

infidel.uk said:


> got something in the post


Ooh nice !

Nick


----------



## BrianB

Started cleaning up a second hand strut brace that I got at the end of last year before having it powder coated.


----------



## infidel.uk

Spliffy said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> got something in the post
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh nice !
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Better now


----------



## Spliffy

infidel.uk said:


> Spliffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> got something in the post
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh nice !
> 
> Nick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better now
Click to expand...

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nick


----------



## Mil-Keith

infidel.uk said:


> Spliffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> got something in the post
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh nice !
> 
> Nick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better now
Click to expand...

How much did these set you back! Look good!


----------



## infidel.uk

:lol:


----------



## namke

Started on replacing rear discs and pads&#8230; due to one thing and another only managed to do one side  still, I can do the other tomorrow.

One mystery is what these clips are for - Brembo pads have four of them in the box, wondering if they even apply to my 225??


----------



## LesRSV

They are anti rattle shims, one on the top and one on the bottom of each pair of pads.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Gauge pods fitted, pics were taken before the sensors had been wired in the engine bay.
Vent doors still work and there are lots around the gauge so there is still some airflow though the vents


----------



## Eric V.

Check youtube mate
You are working on brakes they stop your car.
Know what you are doing.

Eric V.


----------



## David C

LesRSV said:


> They are anti rattle shims, one on the top and one on the bottom of each pair of pads.


Covered on Facebook, but they don't go anywhere on the vented rears.
They are only used on the small solid rears on the 150/180.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my spark plugs today, as they've done about 13000 miles so were probably about due. And while the cover was off, I did a bit of a repair on the breather pipe that fits on the end of the rocker cover. Mine seems to be different to the aftermarket ones, best part of £40 for a main dealer part, and it had a bit of a hole in it, so I stuck a rubber patch over it to see if it helps cut out the oil vapour smell that I get in the cabin sometimes.


----------



## alexgreyhead

(Last week) I got tired of phone mounts that wobbled when I pressed them, so I decided to MacGuyver something more solid from some spare bits I found at the back of the cupboard under the stairs...





































The end result is this - a rectangular two-layer aluminium thinger with two half-moons cut out of it which slots behind the centre air vents. I've put on a pair of self-adhesive magnetic phone mounts and attached one of the large magnetic plates to the phone to hold it in place:



















Lovely and solid now, so I can jab away at Waze as I drive 8)

/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> (Last week) I got tired of phone mounts that wobbled when I pressed them, so I decided to MacGuyver something more solid from some spare bits I found at the back of the cupboard under the stairs...
> 
> The end result is this - a rectangular two-layer aluminium thinger with two half-moons cut out of it which slots behind the centre air vents. I've put on a pair of self-adhesive magnetic phone mounts and attached one of the large magnetic plates to the phone to hold it in place:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and solid now, so I can jab away at Waze as I drive 8)
> 
> /Al


You know, this is really nice, and I'd say ditch mounting the phone there, and mount the HPA instead!


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Last week) I got tired of phone mounts that wobbled when I pressed them, so I decided to MacGuyver something more solid from some spare bits I found at the back of the cupboard under the stairs...
> 
> The end result is this - a rectangular two-layer aluminium thinger with two half-moons cut out of it which slots behind the centre air vents. I've put on a pair of self-adhesive magnetic phone mounts and attached one of the large magnetic plates to the phone to hold it in place:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and solid now, so I can jab away at Waze as I drive 8)
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is really nice, and I'd say ditch mounting the phone there, and mount the HPA instead!
Click to expand...

Ha! Maybe... I'm quite happy going everywhere in "Competition" mode with the Haldex now... 8) 8) 8)

Thank you for the kind comments, though 

How's America today/this evening? I've not driven Shed all week so I'm getting withdrawals, but the petrol savings are always appreciated [smiley=bigcry.gif]

/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Last week) I got tired of phone mounts that wobbled when I pressed them, so I decided to MacGuyver something more solid from some spare bits I found at the back of the cupboard under the stairs...
> 
> The end result is this - a rectangular two-layer aluminium thinger with two half-moons cut out of it which slots behind the centre air vents. I've put on a pair of self-adhesive magnetic phone mounts and attached one of the large magnetic plates to the phone to hold it in place:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and solid now, so I can jab away at Waze as I drive 8)
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is really nice, and I'd say ditch mounting the phone there, and mount the HPA instead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Maybe... I'm quite happy going everywhere in "Competition" mode with the Haldex now... 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Thank you for the kind comments, though
> 
> How's America today/this evening? I've not driven Shed all week so I'm getting withdrawals, but the petrol savings are always appreciated [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Yeah, I usually leave mine home and the car in Competition mode too, but now you've got a neat option! :wink:

All's well - thanks! Bat shit crazy weather though. Snowed several days ago, and now around 65F. I'm in the process of making a heatshield/mount for a Skunk2 induction system I picked up during the Black Friday sales. I'll post pictures when done. Hopefully soon.  Hope all is well on your side of the pond too.


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> Bat shit crazy weather though. Snowed several days ago, and now around 65F.


65F? That's like... <does some mental maths...> 300 degrees C?!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Weather's the same here, weirdly; high winds and warm-wet weather for a couple of days, then freezing cold for a couple more. We're due 50kt winds tomorrow night - that's about 485km/h I think?  



torqueit said:


> I'm in the process of making a heatshield/mount for a Skunk2 induction system I picked up during the Black Friday sales. I'll post pictures when done. Hopefully soon.


What's a Skunk2 Induction System look like? If you've fitted it, how's the sound and throttle response feel now?


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bat shit crazy weather though. Snowed several days ago, and now around 65F.
> 
> 
> 
> 65F? That's like... <does some mental maths...> 300 degrees C?!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Weather's the same here, weirdly; high winds and warm-wet weather for a couple of days, then freezing cold for a couple more. We're due 50kt winds tomorrow night - that's about 485km/h I think?
> 
> 
> 
> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of making a heatshield/mount for a Skunk2 induction system I picked up during the Black Friday sales. I'll post pictures when done. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a Skunk2 Induction System look like? If you've fitted it, how's the sound and throttle response feel now?
Click to expand...

I think 65F is about 18C.... 8)

I speak knots - sailing is one of my other vices. 

So, Wak deserves credit for orienting me on the Skunk2 systems some time back when I was looking at different options and seriously considering a 42 Draft Designs setup, but I just couldn't get off the money, and I've always loved making/customizing stuff, and I snagged this for a whopping $47 including shipping - even at normal prices, it's quite the deal:

https://skunk2.com/induction/intake-sys ... -1570.html

I've got it fitted right now and just resting in place. I do think the car feels more responsive. I need to hook up my laptop with VCDS and go do some butt dyno logging with the stock box on and then this, but I'd say it feels more responsive. At low RPM, like you're just tooling along and nail it, there's a wonderful growl out of it. It's never loud and obnoxious, and in fact, when just driving along, you'd never know it wasn't a stock system. Really pleased. Last thing I wanted was to sound like a pimply faced teenager with a fart can on a Honda [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## silkman

Yesterday got abs and esp lights on, car became 2wd after doing a "quick" esp off start at a traffic lights. :roll:

With engine on, checked VCDS codes, nothing on engine and got this on ABS module









Reset error and suddenly the dashboard started flashing






Called up my mech who said to remove and put back the plug at the fusebox above the battery (and also check fuses there which were fine). I had recently cleaned the plug and put dielectric grease into it.









Fingers crossed, the error disappeared so far and car works as normal, abs, esp and 4wd ok


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Take my TT to the Audi dealer for annual inspection, engine oil plus filter, haldex oil plus filter also.
Done only 1.200 kilometres in two years. Next 02/02/20 will be 20 years with me. Love that car!


----------



## BrianB

Collected this from the post office


----------



## torqueit

silkman said:


> Yesterday got abs and esp lights on, car became 2wd after doing a "quick" esp off start at a traffic lights. :roll:
> 
> With engine on, checked VCDS codes, nothing on engine and got this on ABS module
> 
> Reset error and suddenly the dashboard started flashing
> 
> Called up my mech who said to remove and put back the plug at the fusebox above the battery (and also check fuses there which were fine). I had recently cleaned the plug and put dielectric grease into it.
> 
> Fingers crossed, the error disappeared so far and car works as normal, abs, esp and 4wd ok


This is an interesting sequence, and interesting trick on disconnecting that plug. If I remember right, you had been chasing low voltage output a few months back, and cleaning up connections had been part of the remedy?


----------



## torqueit

received the Aston Martin calipers for my V6 brake upgrade. Now I just need a weather break to do the install. Might be a bit, but nice to have them in hand at last. 

.


----------



## BrianB

Installed the cookbot gear knob.......think it will take some getting used to and still not 100% on the leather gaiter!


----------



## davebowk

BrianB said:


> Installed the cookbot gear knob.......think it will take some getting used to and still not 100% on the leather gaiter!


Thats going to be cold in this weather, i had to put a rubber cover over mine.


----------



## silkman

torqueit said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday got abs and esp lights on, car became 2wd after doing a "quick" esp off start at a traffic lights. :roll:
> 
> With engine on, checked VCDS codes, nothing on engine and got this on ABS module
> 
> Reset error and suddenly the dashboard started flashing
> 
> Called up my mech who said to remove and put back the plug at the fusebox above the battery (and also check fuses there which were fine). I had recently cleaned the plug and put dielectric grease into it.
> 
> Fingers crossed, the error disappeared so far and car works as normal, abs, esp and 4wd ok
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting sequence, and interesting trick on disconnecting that plug. If I remember right, you had been chasing low voltage output a few months back, and cleaning up connections had been part of the remedy?
Click to expand...

Correct. Battery voltage stays at about 14.2-14.3 with engine on.

Despite connections being cleaned, there could have been low conductivity in the plug, given the low temps we now have in Greece.

The other day I saw in a youtube video about a TSB for a GM truck that to solve an airbag light issue, the solution was to plug and unplug a socket three times. And it did fix it :roll:


----------



## torqueit

silkman said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting sequence, and interesting trick on disconnecting that plug. If I remember right, you had been chasing low voltage output a few months back, and cleaning up connections had been part of the remedy?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Battery voltage stays at about 14.2-14.3 with engine on.
> 
> Despite connections being cleaned, there could have been low conductivity in the plug, given the low temps we now have in Greece.
> 
> The other day I saw in a youtube video about a TSB for a GM truck that to solve an airbag light issue, the solution was to plug and unplug a socket three times. And it did fix it :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the sanity check. I've yet to go after my low voltage, but bet it's going to be like yours and all about connections. We're getting hit with winter crud too, and it definitely has an impact on things that roll. And can't believe that TSB! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## BrianB

davebowk said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the cookbot gear knob.......think it will take some getting used to and still not 100% on the leather gaiter!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats going to be cold in this weather, i had to put a rubber cover over mine.
Click to expand...

Yes.....but probably not much colder than the original


----------



## droopsnoot

176k today.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my Forge cam cover breather pipe, it had only been on around 4 years but had gone very dark and seemed almost porous as it had a slight oily feel on the outside where it had gone the darkest. Hopefully the new one will last a lot longer!!


----------



## NtG

Today i ordered a replacement sticker for fuel cap from Audi according to my VIN. I would expect same colour but it seems that... (light) blue is the colour!


----------



## namke

Not today, but on Sunday I replaced the front discs and pads&#8230; relatively straightforward except for the dash out to get myself an 18mm socket to get the caliper carriers off!

Would dearly like to find some lower axle stands though - I get really nervous jacking up the car so that my stands will go under (260mm at their lowest setting). For work like this the car doesn't need to go so high!

I also replaced the sidelights for LEDs since one of the bulbs was out - nice and bright!


----------



## droopsnoot

I like to keep mine at a reasonable height, but 260mm (10") doesn't seem all that high to me, just looking at a ruler on the desk in front of me. If they're decent axle stands they should be happy at that, and for doing discs and pads you've always got the option of just removing one wheel at a time.

Just don't use bricks, whatever you do, they have a nasty habit of breaking up when you least expect it.


----------



## BrianB

Took my strut brace to be powder coated satin black


----------



## jimwise68

...looked at my car lovingly, while I left her at the station carpark.


----------



## Mil-Keith

added a few more carbon touches and polished my inlet manifold a little. Needs more sanding etc but will suffice for now.

Also I'm aware I need to clean the footwell and get new mats.


----------



## Spliffy

Had the power steering pipes replaced as one was starting to weep an got silicone TIP fitted at the same time.

Nick


----------



## Bo!

Realised that to get the heated seats to work you have to turn the dial, rather just press it... FFS, only had the car since August.
Still saved myself a few quid on new switches...


----------



## dimpelman

Today i hit the 240.000 km in my TT and i absolutely adore it, lets go for another 240.000!!


----------



## silkman

Today I parted ways with my old 17" wheels and tyres. 400eur was tempting enough. :lol:

Surprised that any set of 17s sells for up to £100 in the UK


----------



## Mil-Keith

dimpelman said:


> Today i hit the 240.000 km in my TT and i absolutely adore it, lets go for another 240.000!!


You have plenty of km to go, mines around 183,000miles which is over 294000km ahah!


----------



## dimpelman

Nice  first MOT in february, than onwards with that mileage haha
Not bad for a daily driver and the looks of the car never become boring


----------



## silkman

Today I fabricated a turbo heat shield here


----------



## Bo!

Picked up some bits from stealers...
Was like pulling teeth.


----------



## silkman

Being fed up with the engine hoses jubilee clips getting undone, got me a batch of new ones. As I couldn't find jcs locally settled for second best.

ABA Sweden :roll: Apart from disco connotations honestly they're good; the blue part is metal and one piece.


----------



## Bo!

Fitted new N75, and pissed about with some vacuum hoses...


----------



## BrianB

Picked up my powder coated strut brace.....job for the weekend


----------



## TTorBust

More a case of Tomorrow I will ... MOT the car. Planning on passing with no advisors!!! Although would you believe it the TCS light flicked on 3 nights ago, reset itself after restarting but it better behave tomorrow!!!

Otherwise I'll reset it and Retest (free within so many days) until the garage passes it!


----------



## Smokehead

.....changed the Haldex filter and oil.


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new tip, gone for the cheap Chinese one with the ally body. 76mm bore down to the bottom elbow then reduces onto the turbo. Fitted well. Looked at the Badger5 tip 80mm bore but the maff is only 71mm bore inside the mesh bit so would 4mm make a difference??
Also relocated my DV to the cold side and refitted my Proram filter.
Test drive after ive been fed.
Nice improvement, picks up stronger and revs quicker.
Using the maf gs to calculate bhp 3rd gear run up to 6500rpm
Standard tip and proram filter = 255bhp
New tip and proram filter = 261bhp
AFR good.
Maybe go for a 3" downpipe next


----------



## Kryton

Collected from body shop having had hard top resprayed & flush mount parking sensors fitted (so the missus can drive it; yes she is that bad at reversing)


----------



## silkman

Last Tuesday I could hear a clicking sound like a relay going on and off all the time.

Then on Thursday, fans wouldn't work and temp shot to 114C in traffic in the middle of winter :roll: Managed to get the car home as temp was normal when the car was moving. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Diagnosis: Dead fan control module
The dead FCM was bought used as they were too expensive at the time. I now replaced it with the one that it replaced previously thinking that was bad :lol: :roll:

The current K part is a lot Mickey Mouse inside compared to the P part which was originally installed in the car.

P original part (did reflow most of the top solder joints just in case). Made 2001

















K (newer part that failed) inside. Not a single branded component, and the two relays inside were 2/3 of the size of the old ones. Made 2012


----------



## Mil-Keith

Yesterday I...**
Finally got round to fitting a boost gauge, it's a lot of messing around for such a small thing. I'm really happy with it though.


----------



## namke

Fixed my very faulty display - used a £12 display for eBay, and spent my good time doing it&#8230;

Unfortunately after reassembling it all I now find that the temperature gauge is faulty (it was working previously). Not sure I can face taking it all apart again for now&#8230; it'll have to wait til next weekend


----------



## namke

As a follow-up: I figured that since motors are just wire and magnets, and it's unlikely that I demagnetised anything, I must have broken a wire&#8230; and so it turned out. A small piece of fiddly soldering later, and we're in business! Display is a bit bright perhaps, and I failed to zero the speedo properly, but apart from that (and the SERVICE! warning), I'm quite pleased with it


----------



## BrianB

Swapped the degraded chrome strut brace for a freshly powder coated satin black one.


----------



## DC240S

BrianB said:


> Swapped the degraded chrome strut brace for a freshly powder coated satin black one.


Much better!


----------



## BrianB

DC240S said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped the degraded chrome strut brace for a freshly powder coated satin black one.
> 
> 
> 
> Much better!
Click to expand...

Thanks DC, also wasn't really sure about the leather gear shift gaiter, so have gone back to the original rubber one which has a small split so will look to replace this as well. In addition, while no questioning the quality of the Cookbots gear knob still not 100% sure this will stay.


----------



## torqueit

BrianB said:


> wasn't really sure about the leather gear shift gaiter, so have gone back to the original rubber one which has a small split so will look to replace this as well. In addition, while no questioning the quality of the Cookbots gear knob still not 100% sure this will stay.


Leather looks good to me. The original one looks like the boot that's below the leather on my older (60's vintage) Alfa.


----------



## Damob9k

I actually really like the rubber gaiter, i think it's very unique.

I bought a BFI gear knob as I found the all ally oem one way too cold in the winter.


----------



## Bo!

Got my 16mm anti roll bar delivered. Just gotta clean it up and paint it now....
Along with current thermostat change, sai delete, evap delete and (hopefully) moving my catch can...
Also the small matter of replacing my abs sensors...
Oh and install new maf, only a few jobs on the go.


----------



## keithriley

....... Took the old girl for an MOT, which I'm pleased to say she got. 18 yrs old, 155k miles and still going strong.


----------



## PlasticMac

keithriley said:


> ....... Took the old girl for an MOT, which I'm pleased to say she got. 18 yrs old, 155k miles and still going strong.


Are those 9 spoke wheels 18" or 17" ?
Mac.


----------



## roddy

dropped the front bumper etc , out with the headlight , split lense etc, and rebuilt with replacment carrier , polish , lub the adjusters ,,, really pleasantly surprised by how easy it all was !!!!


----------



## Bo!

Running out between horrific wind (the weather's, not mine ) and rain.
Doing a few bits to the car. 
Found a beautiful historic repair to the SAI, that'll be being deleted then.. I particularly like the red gaffer tape engine bling...


----------



## keithriley

PlasticMac said:


> keithriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... Took the old girl for an MOT, which I'm pleased to say she got. 18 yrs old, 155k miles and still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those 9 spoke wheels 18" or 17" ?
> Mac.
Click to expand...

They are 18"


----------



## Bo!

Finally finished replacing thermostat and sensor, whilst messing about in there, removed SAI and carbon cannister. Fitted silicone tip and did WakBox mod.
Tidied up my catch can install and changed a few hoses.
Started fitting my new (to me) wheels. Got one more to do but lost the light...
Just got to refit cover etc and a give her a good clean. Then off to Manchester next week so can get to enjoy the fruits of my labour!


----------



## daz1669

Took for MOT, passed, now time to move on to a new owner sadly 









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

daz1669 said:


> Took for MOT, passed, now time to move on to a new owner sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Wowww... That's pretty!


----------



## daz1669

That's it now, only done just over 2000 mls since last MOT, thought I had done loads more 
















Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

daz1669 said:


> Took for MOT, passed, now time to move on to a new owner sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


how did you get throo the MOT without a number plate ,, must be a bit lacks down there.


----------



## daz1669

It didn't, its an old pic from when I was polishing it










Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil-Keith

daz1669 said:


> Took for MOT, passed, now time to move on to a new owner sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


No spoiler and smoothed over Audi badges looks amazing IMO


----------



## roddy

today ,, ( maybe not the first time tho memory is not what it used to be ,, i think ) i realised that brush painting hammerite is not a good idea , maybe alright for gates and railings but NOT for brakes !! it says on the tin " do not thin " but that might be an alternative / option , with a multi coat application . next time ( if ever there is one ) i will take the time and the effort to mask off and spray , bit more expensive and more effort / time consuming but def better result ..


----------



## BrianB

Received these new strut caps to compliment the recently powder coated strut brace.


----------



## Andre-77

Today i've received the welly cooler kit for my baby :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silkman

BrianB said:


> Received these new strut caps to compliment the recently powder coated strut brace.


Wrap them with electrical tape (10-20 rounds) because they will break again at the same spot. Ask me how I know :lol:


----------



## PlasticMac

Or a cable tie around the stub end where the damper stud goes. 
Worked for me, on mine, which had split. Would work on a new part, to save it splitting. 
Mac.


----------



## BrianB

silkman said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received these new strut caps to compliment the recently powder coated strut brace.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap them with electrical tape (10-20 rounds) because they will break again at the same spot. Ask me how I know :lol:
Click to expand...




PlasticMac said:


> Or a cable tie around the stub end where the damper stud goes.
> Worked for me, on mine, which had split. Would work on a new part, to save it splitting.
> Mac.


Thank you both for the tips will see what I have before fitting


----------



## davebowk

Removed the clutch damper. I was getting a tiny bit of slip on quick changes on the power. Only for a split second so will see if this sorts it. Clutch has only done 17k so should be good.
Edit. After a test run it worked, no more micro clutch slip on changes.


----------



## Bo!

Finally back on the road, good test drive proves that I've actually managed to fix the thermostat/temp issues without making anything worse!! Messed about with some deletes whilst it was on stands.
Also got round to fitting my new (to me) wheels. 18" Ascari Cuervos. Could do with a refurb, but want to enjoy them for now!


----------



## GMTTmk1

Learned how to vinyl wrap a really badly scratched steering cowl, (how do these even get so bad!?)
Another trace of careless previous bamsticks wiped out...
Not perfect but looks good enough to not irritate me anymore!


----------



## davebowk

Fitted new rear calipers. Caught it just in time. forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.


----------



## silkman

GMTTmk1 said:


> Learned how to vinyl wrap a really badly scratched steering cowl, (how do these even get so bad!?)
> Another trace of careless previous bamsticks wiped out...
> Not perfect but looks good enough to not irritate me anymore!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


I thought this was a good candidate for PlastiDip... Mine is also bad.


----------



## GMTTmk1

silkman said:


> GMTTmk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learned how to vinyl wrap a really badly scratched steering cowl, (how do these even get so bad!?)
> Another trace of careless previous bamsticks wiped out...
> Not perfect but looks good enough to not irritate me anymore!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a good candidate for PlastiDip... Mine is also bad.
Click to expand...

If I was to do it again I would reccomnend plastidip, vinyl wrapping exposed double corners first time using the stuff was excruciating :lol:
Worked out well enough for me in the end but it was pain in the ar5e!


----------



## Kryton

Plasti dip won't be as hard wearing but if you do opt for that, Matt-pack does rattle cans of their own brand at decent prices

For vinyl wrap, if you use a heat gun and proper cast vinyl, you shouldn't have any problems

That's said, for ease & hard wearing, go for the bed-liner spray that yanks use in their trucks. I've used it on loads of stuff & always goes on smooth and mega hard wearing


----------



## GMTTmk1

Kryton said:


> Plasti dip won't be as hard wearing but if you do opt for that, Matt-pack does rattle cans of their own brand at decent prices
> 
> For vinyl wrap, if you use a heat gun and proper cast vinyl, you shouldn't have any problems
> 
> That's said, for ease & hard wearing, go for the bed-liner spray that yanks use in their trucks. I've used it on loads of stuff & always goes on smooth and mega hard wearing


I'll look into this when I start the centre tunnel overhaul, I used 3M matt black vinyl wrap, didnt know there was a cast vinyl (I'm new to this) used a heat gun too, and let's just say thank fk I bought extra! :lol:
Time to hit ebay for the bed liner spray, it'll come in handy I'm sure! Thanks for the advice 8)


----------



## roddy

davebowk said:


> Fitted new rear calipers. Caught it just in time. forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.


you didnt paint them ,, they will be rusty shit looking in a few weeks ,,,,,,, cheaper and easier bleeding method is just to leave the bleeder nipple open for a while and let the fluid run throo ...


----------



## Mil-Keith

roddy said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new rear calipers. Caught it just in time. forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt paint them ,, they will be rusty shit looking in a few weeks ,,,,,,, cheaper and easier bleeding method is just to leave the bleeder nipple open for a while and let the fluid run throo ...
Click to expand...

He has painted them? They won't look rusty and "shit"... I painted mine and they've kept looking fresh for over a year..


----------



## Kryton

GMTTmk1 said:


> Kryton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plasti dip won't be as hard wearing but if you do opt for that, Matt-pack does rattle cans of their own brand at decent prices
> 
> For vinyl wrap, if you use a heat gun and proper cast vinyl, you shouldn't have any problems
> 
> That's said, for ease & hard wearing, go for the bed-liner spray that yanks use in their trucks. I've used it on loads of stuff & always goes on smooth and mega hard wearing
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into this when I start the centre tunnel overhaul, I used 3M matt black vinyl wrap, didnt know there was a cast vinyl (I'm new to this) used a heat gun too, and let's just say thank fk I bought extra! :lol:
> Time to hit ebay for the bed liner spray, it'll come in handy I'm sure! Thanks for the advice 8)
Click to expand...

Yeah theres loads of grades but if you bought 'wrap' stuff then it should be right. Problem is, vinyl will try to return to its original shape & size unless you get the right stuff & to the right temperature. Basic options are
Monomeric (only use on flat surfaces). If it doesn't state what type of vinyl it is, then it's probably this
Polymeric can conform to a curve in one direction so something like the shape of a biorb fish tank
Cast can be stretched in all directions with a bit of persuasion so suited to something like a car roof
Cast wrap is as above but can super heat into recesses like the side panels of vans etc. This normally has lots of little holes or channels on back to help get bubbles out & down smooth. There's also a glide version that's just been released so it doesn't go off until you apply pressure but that's not really needed unless you're applying printed graphics tbh

It's a bit more involved but that's the gist of it

Best place for retail customers i used to send people to was mdp supplies as have a decent range & normally fairly ok for price. Unless you feel confident though, plasti dip or equivalent is way to go as just clean, mask, spray.

Yeah that bed liner stuff is amazing. Used in on many components under my car. Seen a couple of vehicles where they've done the whole thing for that angry stealth look lol. Normally pickups, wranglers, defenders etc


----------



## roddy

Mil-Keith said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new rear calipers. Caught it just in time. forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt paint them ,, they will be rusty shit looking in a few weeks ,,,,,,, cheaper and easier bleeding method is just to leave the bleeder nipple open for a while and let the fluid run throo ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has painted them? They won't look rusty and "shit"... I painted mine and they've kept looking fresh for over a year..
Click to expand...

mmmm ??? no comprendez


----------



## davebowk

roddy said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new rear calipers. Caught it just in time. forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt paint them ,, they will be rusty shit looking in a few weeks ,,,,,,, cheaper and easier bleeding method is just to leave the bleeder nipple open for a while and let the fluid run throo ...
Click to expand...

Yes i painted them silver and yes the first caliper i let self bleed while i was working on the second, just used the syringe to speed things up as it was very cold and wet


----------



## roddy

davebowk said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new rear calipers. Caught it just in time. forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt paint them ,, they will be rusty shit looking in a few weeks ,,,,,,, cheaper and easier bleeding method is just to leave the bleeder nipple open for a while and let the fluid run throo ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i painted them silver and yes the first caliper i let self bleed while i was working on the second, just used the syringe to speed things up as it was very cold and wet
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GMTTmk1

Kryton said:


> GMTTmk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plasti dip won't be as hard wearing but if you do opt for that, Matt-pack does rattle cans of their own brand at decent prices
> 
> For vinyl wrap, if you use a heat gun and proper cast vinyl, you shouldn't have any problems
> 
> That's said, for ease & hard wearing, go for the bed-liner spray that yanks use in their trucks. I've used it on loads of stuff & always goes on smooth and mega hard wearing
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into this when I start the centre tunnel overhaul, I used 3M matt black vinyl wrap, didnt know there was a cast vinyl (I'm new to this) used a heat gun too, and let's just say thank fk I bought extra! :lol:
> Time to hit ebay for the bed liner spray, it'll come in handy I'm sure! Thanks for the advice 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah theres loads of grades but if you bought 'wrap' stuff then it should be right. Problem is, vinyl will try to return to its original shape & size unless you get the right stuff & to the right temperature. Basic options are
> Monomeric (only use on flat surfaces). If it doesn't state what type of vinyl it is, then it's probably this
> Polymeric can conform to a curve in one direction so something like the shape of a biorb fish tank
> Cast can be stretched in all directions with a bit of persuasion so suited to something like a car roof
> Cast wrap is as above but can super heat into recesses like the side panels of vans etc. This normally has lots of little holes or channels on back to help get bubbles out & down smooth. There's also a glide version that's just been released so it doesn't go off until you apply pressure but that's not really needed unless you're applying printed graphics tbh
> 
> It's a bit more involved but that's the gist of it
> 
> Best place for retail customers i used to send people to was mdp supplies as have a decent range & normally fairly ok for price. Unless you feel confident though, plasti dip or equivalent is way to go as just clean, mask, spray.
> 
> Yeah that bed liner stuff is amazing. Used in on many components under my car. Seen a couple of vehicles where they've done the whole thing for that angry stealth look lol. Normally pickups, wranglers, defenders etc
Click to expand...

Meant to thank you for the extra info on this, I'll keep it in mind for when I get into the rest of the damaged trim, trying to undo 17 years of neglect on my wee pal, one panel at a time!

Still figuring out how to wrap the silver ring in the middle of the wheel without damaging the airbag, we'll cross that bridge when we get there!

Had a contractor come to the house today and he complimented me on the condition of the TT already, he might not be as picky as me though lol

Can the bed liner be used under the car for control arms and power steering lines, if any surface rust has been removed/treated first of course? Planning on getting the underside fully treated with Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80 and overpaining with something, would this fit the bill to protect them?


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today, the nice and very knowledgeable Paul Ralhan of Glasstec replaced Shed's scratched and knackered screen with a shiny-new and rare OEM Mk1 TT screen:




























If you're in the market for a new screen, his site glasstecauto.co.uk might be worth a look 

/Al


----------



## roddy

what you can do with a rear BBK ..


----------



## roddy

give you this


----------



## davebowk

Re bled the rear brakes. I was surprised at how much air was still in them (thought i had got it all out). With them being new calipers fitted last week it must have been in all the nooks in the handbrake mechanism.
Also re drilled my rear anti roll bar 25mm back. Has made quite a good improvement for free.


----------



## Mil-Keith

Have almost finished swapping over my old halogen lights to xenons, here's an in between pic.


----------



## StuartDB

that's essentially the picture the Tesco Delivery Man see's 90% of the time on our Drive, I think when the TT is working he assumes I have moved out


----------



## Andre-77

Today finally i've mounted the Welly cooler and the R8 coil packs!


----------



## Mil-Keith

Finished off fitting the new headlights. Even in this pissing rain!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Andre-77 said:


> Today finally i've mounted the Welly cooler and the R8 coil packs!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Christ, Andre - that engine bay is so clean I could eat my dinner off it! 

You must have put some serious hours into that car. Very impressed, pal 

/Al


----------



## Andre-77

alexgreyhead said:


> Christ, Andre - that engine bay is so clean I could eat my dinner off it!
> 
> You must have put some serious hours into that car. Very impressed, pal
> 
> /Al


Thank you so much alexgreyhead  i've rebuild the engine this winter and i'm running for 400 cv! cross the finger 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

Passed another trouble free mot, with only doing 1300 miles since the last im not surprised.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

infidel.uk said:


> Passed another trouble free mot, with only doing 1300 miles since the last im not surprised.


same here, only 2k a year, would be less but M&S is a bit further away from me than Tesco's :lol:


----------



## lorysupercarphoto

Today I went to my mechanic to check what he did with my 225 roadster that I left there yesterday [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## droopsnoot

davebowk said:


> forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.


Is it just a case of using the syringe to pull the fluid through? I have to swap the pipes and calipers on mine at some point, and I got a big syringe at Race Retro last weekend with this in mind. As you've had to bleed them again in a later post, did you do that again with the syringe? I've got a one-man bleeder kit, and a mate with a pressure bleeder, but when I used the one-man kit on the clutch bleeder I got fluid all over the place, didn't seem to fit properly.


----------



## roddy

remember ,, when bleeding the TT if the master cylinder has been dry then there are two nipples on the master cylinder ,both need to be done.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Today I changed all interior led bulbs I fitted a few years ago by the original halogen bulbs again. Love the "old" warm light on this car.

Regards,


----------



## davebowk

droopsnoot said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> forget about expensive vacuum bleeders, a cheap big syringe does the job easy. And makes topping up the res a doddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just a case of using the syringe to pull the fluid through? I have to swap the pipes and calipers on mine at some point, and I got a big syringe at Race Retro last weekend with this in mind. As you've had to bleed them again in a later post, did you do that again with the syringe? I've got a one-man bleeder kit, and a mate with a pressure bleeder, but when I used the one-man kit on the clutch bleeder I got fluid all over the place, didn't seem to fit properly.
Click to expand...

Yeah i just draw it through with the syringe slowly. Keep an aye on the res level.
I think the reason i had to do the rears again is because of handbrake mechanism trapping air. I have rebuilt my old ones now to sell and after seeing inside it would be an idea to bleed them and then unbolt and tip them side to side to get it out then bleed again.


----------



## droopsnoot

davebowk said:


> Yeah i just draw it through with the syringe slowly. Keep an aye on the res level.
> I think the reason i had to do the rears again is because of handbrake mechanism trapping air. I have rebuilt my old ones now to sell and after seeing inside it would be an idea to bleed them and then unbolt and tip them side to side to get it out then bleed again.


Cheers. I've been putting it off, but I need to get on to it soon.



roddy said:


> remember ,, when bleeding the TT if the master cylinder has been dry then there are two nipples on the master cylinder ,both need to be done.


That's one of the reasons I've been putting it off. I'm intending to make sure it doesn't get below minimum, somehow.


----------



## BrianB

Picked this up from TPS









To go with this that came a few days ago


----------



## BrianB

Went back to a new OEM gear knob and gaiter.


----------



## silkman

BrianB said:


> Went back to a new OEM gear knob and gaiter.


I think oem is best. A few days ago I removed and cleaned the rubber and polished it with autoglym rubber liquid. Fortunately it was still good without cracks or rips


----------



## silkman

Today I hopefully fixed seats creaking. After reading in here that you should put thick rubber washers between car body and seat rails, I found these thick conical rubber washers from a plumber friend.

















And of course it was a perfect time to try out my new torque wrenches that arrived Friday. 









Seats are held with 4 Allen screws, the front screws have a cover which you need to wiggle out. Undo all 4 screws and slide the rubber washers under them, do the rear screws first, then the fronts. Tighten to 20 NM first, then 30Nm.

Seat screws in drivers seat were loose of course. Hopefully that fixed it.


----------



## BrianB

silkman said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to a new OEM gear knob and gaiter.
> 
> 
> 
> I think oem is best. A few days ago I removed and cleaned the rubber and polished it with autoglym rubber liquid. Fortunately it was still good without cracks or rips
Click to expand...

Would have liked a new all aluminium gear knob to replace the original but just couldn't justify the cost, will see if I can refurbish the original one. The Cookbot gear knob is really good quality but just didn't sit right with me so I believe this is the next best thing.


----------



## Bo!

Dropped car off with my mechanic for MOT... No news yet....


----------



## Kryton

Took mine for an mot a few weeks ago. Got an advisory for split cv gaiter so asked them to order the part. Finally took it back in today for the work only to get a call to say it doesn't need it. I said it was an advisory on the mot so they suggest I contact the place that did it as definitely not needed so mot was wrong. They were confused & tried to backtrack when I pointed out they were the ones that did it. Bloody idiots but at least it didn't cost me anything


----------



## roddy

Kryton said:


> Took mine for an mot a few weeks ago. Got an advisory for split cv gaiter so asked them to order the part. Finally took it back in today for the work only to get a call to say it doesn't need it. I said it was an advisory on the mot so they suggest I contact the place that did it as definitely not needed so mot was wrong. They were confused & tried to backtrack when I pointed out they were the ones that did it. Bloody idiots but at least it didn't cost me anything


you gotta laugh ( at them )


----------



## Kryton

Yep, muppets. Think I will get the mot elsewhere next time [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## philclemo

This Saturday, waved like a twit to Jim Savo in his shiny red 3.2. I was walking on the pavement in Ormskirk so he wouldn't have recognised me out of the car lol


----------



## Bo!

Car failed MOT. Mechanic is doing the bits to get it through, but...
Full suspension and brake refresh is on the card over the summer. Will keep me busy on those summer eves!


----------



## keithriley

Used the TT for work, which is not something I do too often, my daily commute is having a wheel refurb and tyres fitted


----------



## keithriley

Also, crapped myself after seeing these, possibly the most expensive brake discs for the Audi TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]  :lol:


----------



## Mil-Keith

Yesterday i*

Passed my MOT with over 180,000 miles with no advisories.


----------



## silkman

Mil-Keith said:


> Yesterday i*
> 
> Passed my MOT with over 180,000 miles with no advisories.


Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bo!

Mil-Keith said:


> Yesterday i*
> 
> Passed my MOT with over 180,000 miles with no advisories.


Insanely jealous...


----------



## davebowk

Fitted new front strut top mounts. I was surprised at the difference it made, much smoother front end now.


----------



## hubcap61

Just finished timing belt replacement. Full kit ,water pump, & tensioner. Just over 2 hrs. 
Was going to replace track rod end O/S. Part sent via Ebay, was N/S, 
Typical. Will re-order and do both sides next week.


----------



## darylw357

Replaced the aux belt tensioner as there was noise comming from that area and it was the original....









Worn pulley 




Does anyone know if the alternator pulley should have play in like this ? I'm unfamiliar with the clutch type.

Alternator clutch


----------



## roddy

davebowk said:


> Fitted new front strut top mounts. I was surprised at the difference it made, much smoother front end now.


LCR or standard ?


----------



## davebowk

roddy said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new front strut top mounts. I was surprised at the difference it made, much smoother front end now.
> 
> 
> 
> LCR or standard ?
Click to expand...

£15.99 for 2 with bearings from ebay.


----------



## roddy

davebowk said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted new front strut top mounts. I was surprised at the difference it made, much smoother front end now.
> 
> 
> 
> LCR or standard ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £15.99 for 2 with bearings from ebay.
Click to expand...

2 what ?


----------



## davebowk

[/quote]
LCR or standard ?[/quote]
£15.99 for 2 with bearings from ebay.[/quote]
2 what ?[/quote]
I presume standard pattern part as i don't know what LCR is


----------



## David C

davebowk said:


> I presume standard pattern part as i don't know what LCR is


LCR is SEAT Leon Cupra R
The LCR top mounts are firmer than the std TT ones.
So a good upgrade using OEM parts without going to poly.


----------



## Mil-Keith

Finished off completely debadging the rear, I'm happy with how it's turned out, makes it look much wider in my opinion. Also re attached my engraved petrol flap rather than the carbon wrapped one.


----------



## roddy

David C said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume standard pattern part as i don't know what LCR is
> 
> 
> 
> LCR is SEAT Leon Cupra R
> The LCR top mounts are firmer than the std TT ones.
> So a good upgrade using OEM parts without going to poly.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,, i am only asking because one of mine is rattling and i dont know how how much they cost or how to get more without a reg no , ( you know what it is like nowadays !! ) i suppose i could call the TTShop,, i think that was where i got my ones , long time ago ..


----------



## darylw357

Removed the broken xenon level sensor at the rear, looks like somebody has tried to repair it in the past. 








Also touched the Haldex earth cable which fell off but I can still communicate with the ECU so there must be an alternative route.


----------



## davebowk

roddy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume standard pattern part as i don't know what LCR is
> 
> 
> 
> LCR is SEAT Leon Cupra R
> The LCR top mounts are firmer than the std TT ones.
> So a good upgrade using OEM parts without going to poly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,, i am only asking because one of mine is rattling and i dont know how how much they cost or how to get more without a reg no , ( you know what it is like nowadays !! ) i suppose i could call the TTShop,, i think that was where i got my ones , long time ago ..
Click to expand...

these fit https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-FRONT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## David C

roddy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume standard pattern part as i don't know what LCR is
> 
> 
> 
> LCR is SEAT Leon Cupra R
> The LCR top mounts are firmer than the std TT ones.
> So a good upgrade using OEM parts without going to poly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,, i am only asking because one of mine is rattling and i dont know how how much they cost or how to get more without a reg no , ( you know what it is like nowadays !! ) i suppose i could call the TTShop,, i think that was where i got my ones , long time ago ..
Click to expand...

1ML412331 for the LCR top mounts.


----------



## roddy

good man David , is that a VW / Audi no or is it universal , eg. Europarts etc


----------



## David C

roddy said:


> good man David , is that a VW / Audi no or is it universal , eg. Europarts etc


VAG


----------



## Ganja47

Finally got the missus to join the 4 ringed club.
Her volvo v40 is dying so today we picked up a A4 B6 avant 2.5 tdi
Awesome car and was a bargain too


----------



## roddy

Ganja47 said:


> Finally got the missus to join the 4 ringed club.
> Her volvo v40 is dying so today we pucked up a A4 B6 avant 2.5 tdi
> Awesome car and was a bargain too


grounds for divorce


----------



## Ganja47

She needs to haul loads of juice cans and cheese and lord knows what stuff about for the business. Generator too so we're good


----------



## Mil-Keith

Painstakingly used a lot of different grade sandpapers and a hell of a lot more elbow grease to mirror polish my gear surround. There's plenty more interior pieces that I'd like to do this to but it's going to be over a long period of time.


----------



## miTTzee

HideHi Keith - nice job well worth the effort.
I have one here if you would like to practice on 

Nice one - regards - miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## Mil-Keith

miTTzee said:


> HideHi Keith - nice job well worth the effort.
> I have one here if you would like to practice on
> 
> Nice one - regards - miTTzee :wink:
> 
> ...


Hahah thanks a lot, sadly I have plenty of my own interior parts to practice on atm, nice try though :wink: :lol:


----------



## EddieMunster321

I picked the best day to refill the hydraulic fluid in the roof of my roadster; it's sunny and it's quiet! Something must be afoot, not sure what it could be though...........


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

Mil-Keith said:


> Painstakingly used a lot of different grade sandpapers and a hell of a lot more elbow grease to mirror polish my gear surround. There's plenty more interior pieces that I'd like to do this to but it's going to be over a long period of time.


if you intend polishing all your alloy bit's why dont you buy a cheap Dremel copy (i bought one for £14) would save a lot of time and you'd still have your fingerprint's, :lol:


----------



## Mil-Keith

I think I may have to, ahahah! :lol:


----------



## imartyn

Save the elbow grease for the polishing and use caustic soda or oven cleaner to get through the anodised layer, it'll only take a few in minutes, just don't leave it unattended or there'll be nothing left to polish 

Use gloves and goggles to be safe and be aware that the reaction releases Hydrogen & Oxygen so a well ventilated area is best.


----------



## BadgerTT

Started fitting some silicone hoses, carbon canister set, before tackling PCV breather hoses. My word does the TT have seemingly hundreds of hoses!

Also started tidying up the inlet manifold and cam cover from 17 years of use. Really satisfying in a sad sort of way.


----------



## namke

(Yesterday) I finally started on addressing the leaky bottom corners of my roadster roof. This morning it seems that it's stuck, so I'm just waiting to see what the rain brings!

And I need to do the other corner too of course!


----------



## TTorBust

Hi namke, I've exactly the same leaky roadster rear window problem as you, could you tell me what glue you're using and where you got the clamp from?
Thanks


----------



## namke

TTorBust said:


> Hi namke, I've exactly the same leaky roadster rear window problem as you, could you tell me what glue you're using and where you got the clamp from?
> Thanks


Hi, of course 


* the clamp was from Amazon (bits of wood were just lying around)

* The glue I used might not last tbh, it's a bit of a punt from Screwfix

* Alternative glue also from Amazon (other people have used this)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Blacklab!

Today I changed both rear shock absorbers, and cleaned out the muck from behind the liner. Of which there was not a lot. Nice to see she has been looked after. Then did a few stone chips while the sun was shining. So a productive day.


----------



## newrayTT

Finished cleaning/tidying up the garage and fitting rubberised flooring which I've had for 4 or 5 years. Very happy with the result.


----------



## roddy

newrayTT said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> Finished cleaning/tidying up the garage and fitting rubberised flooring which I've had for 4 or 5 years. Very happy with the result.


all you need now is a car .


----------



## tt92103

I removed my driver side front CV axle, I have had a torn boot for a while. I cleaned as much grease from inside the CV joint that I could, and the ball bearings all look shiny and brand new. This is the original axle 20 years old. I was somewhat expecting it to look bad in there and thought I might end up replacing it. But no, I'm just going to replace the boot and put it the axle back on.


----------



## roddy

amazing ,, ( as i recall ) a lot of straight roads in S Cal


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No jobs to do on the TT or XR3 so ran them at 1800 rpm until they reached 90+ degrees C  
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4

Took the rear wheels off to give them and the suspension components a clean, then mixed up some bilt hamber atom mac to spray a mist of it over everything to keep the cRust at bay, i'd also forgotten how heavy the oem wheels are 17's, i'll do the front end tomorrow


----------



## hubcap61

Dropped sump to replace the oil pick up pipe.








New pipe fitted, original partially blocked so well worth the effort.

Cleaned sump and refitted.









Took around 2 hours, Not too bad.
Bit of a pain with the 2 sump bolts behind the flywheel. ( If you have done this job you know which ones i mean)
1 bolt missing when refitting!
Sump off again and there it was resting on the rear of the flywheel! 
All good now.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Sooooooo I swapped the wheels over today.... still waiting for the garage to open back up to have the coilovers fitted...

A before and after pic

Can someone tell me where the sensor for the speedometer is please took the car for a drive and after about 30 minutes the speedo has stopped working
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## davebowk

Fitted my Hel front lines, the swivel circlip end fitting didn't fit in the bracket on the inner wing. Had to file it to fit the same as the original. Messaged the seller just to let them know its not correct.


----------



## Hoggy

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Can someone tell me where the sensor for the speedometer is please took the car for a drive and after about 30 minutes the speedo has stopped working https://uploads.tapatalk-[/quote]
> 
> Hi, G22 In transmission housing at passenger side (UK) output flange.
> Hoggy. :D


----------



## LVS

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Sooooooo I swapped the wheels over today.... still waiting for the garage to open back up to have the coilovers fitted...
> 
> A before and after pic
> 
> Can someone tell me where the sensor for the speedometer is please took the car for a drive and after about 30 minutes the speedo has stopped working
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Check the fuse first, mine blew recently


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

It's kicking in and out while I'm driving..... it works up until 20mph then just drops off... the needles all illuminate

Fuses are fine tooo


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Fuse No. 7.. 10 amps
Hoggy.


----------



## EG-nath

recently:
- fixed p0420 cat efficiency fault code
- replaced clock sensor, calibrated and cleared dash lights

yesterday:
- custom made a cup holder and fitted

today:
- remove oem TIP confirm that a k03s is fitted (you never know)

near future:
- sort front passenger knock
- order sfs oversized TIP
- custom make decat pipe
- 4 wheel alignment


----------



## neil6534

Prepped and primed front bumper ready for its top coat. Now working on the rear. Also installed new sump and oil pick up. Then onto new rad hoses.


----------



## tt92103

I got an APR Stage 1 tune today. The car is 19 years old and almost totally stock, this is the first thing I have ever done to increase performance. Why didn't I do this 10 years ago when I bought the car??  

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_tt.html


----------



## Jazzle

And it begins!










Been retrimming my interior linings!


----------



## Jamie948

It's officially spring in my world. Hard top is off 

Also a polish and wax


----------



## Blacklab!

Another couple of jobs done. Cleaned the MAF sensor, and cleaned out the Hockey Puck valve. Was some crud in there, also the pipes feeding them. Just something to do while on isolation. Noticed the pipe from bottom of hockey puc was very soft, and so easy to deform. Not sure if its perished or supposed to be like that. Doesn't seem to have any rigidity.


----------



## Kryton

Cleaned & diamond bright two of the cars myself for first time in years then cleaned & post-dipped another (car plastidipped so cant polish). One more to clean tomorrow then onto the bike. May as well make the most of the sunshine whilst stuck here :roll:


----------



## darylw357

Took the cam cover off to clean out and replace the gasket. Filthy :evil:


----------



## Smokehead

Replaced the cabin air filter and restored the headlights.

Before









After


----------



## Hoggy

Smokehead said:


> Replaced the cabin air filter and restored the headlights.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After


Hi, A vast improvement. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Smokehead

Hoggy said:


> Smokehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the cabin air filter and restored the headlights.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, A vast improvement. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Jazzle

Smokehead said:


> Replaced the cabin air filter and restored the headlights.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After


What did you use to restore these?


----------



## Smokehead

Jazzle said:


> Smokehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the cabin air filter and restored the headlights.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use to restore these?
Click to expand...

First I used wet sandpaper with grit 600, then 1200 and 2000. Then I polished with Menzerna 400 and finished with Menzerna 3800. And last step I used Soft99 Nano Hard Clear coating to protect.


----------



## Jazzle

Smokehead said:


> Jazzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the cabin air filter and restored the headlights.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use to restore these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First I used wet sandpaper with grit 600, then 1200 and 2000. Then I polished with Menzerna 400 and finished with Menzerna 3800. And last step I used Soft99 Nano Hard Clear coating to protect.
Click to expand...

Fantastic results!


----------



## GreggyC

Spent way too long getting the carpet out of the car. Waiting for the foam to dry out before I put it back in. Not the most fun job ever


----------



## darylw357

darylw357 said:


> Took the cam cover off to clean out and replace the gasket. Filthy :evil:


Cleaned the cam cover, you wouldn't belive the crap I flushed out of the PCV vent chamber.


----------



## namke

Following a battery charge (it went flat after more than three weeks with no driving!), I discovered - on refitting - that it didn't actually fit properly! (It's a roadster, apparently the shake-proof battery is a thing for those).

Anyway.

Today, I used a junior hacksaw to cut a notch out of the bottom of the battery 'lip' so that it fitted&#8230;! 

Hmm, I'm more pleased with that than it sounds!


----------



## Damob9k

.... I bought a 2.0L stroked and forged BAM engine 

Let the fun begin !! :roll:


----------



## namke

Blacklab! said:


> Another couple of jobs done. Cleaned the MAF sensor, and cleaned out the Hockey Puck valve. Was some crud in there, also the pipes feeding them. Just something to do while on isolation. Noticed the pipe from bottom of hockey puc was very soft, and so easy to deform. Not sure if its perished or supposed to be like that. Doesn't seem to have any rigidity.


Since I'm replacing a bunch of the PCV pipework (a continuing saga), I'm wondering about replacing the Hockey Puck valve&#8230; I'm pretty sure mine is the original one (a 2003 BAM) - what's the typical lifetime for the PRV/Hockey puck?


----------



## Baalthazaar

Not that long....... lol


----------



## namke

Baalthazaar said:


> Not that long....... lol


:lol: replacement ordered


----------



## Spliffy

Made a start on the wheel arches, I take the liners out twice a year to clean behind. Rears done, liners out and cleaned , arches checked and a couple of small patches of surface rust scraped back and given several coats of hamerite . Shocks checked and cleaned , callipers cleaned , wheels given a good clean inside and out and all refitted with the new 20mm spacers I've had sat there for ages . The 15mm ones that were on the back will go on to the front when I do that tomorrow , replacing the 10mm ones that are on there now. Wheels are going to need a referb at some point , there is some corrosion coming on the outer edges

Nick


----------



## EddieMunster321

Gave the TT a wash and quick run over with a clay bar!


----------



## GMTTmk1

Refurbed my key, instead of the dodgy process of replacing the chip and pcb, I put some Father Ted on in the background and 3M vinyl wrapped it.
I think it came out quite well!


----------



## Smokehead

Replaced rear shock absorbers and all 4 anti roll bar links.


----------



## hubcap61

Replaced blowing Cat.
I knew it was bad when i bought the car in February but.....








What a cock up! Blowing in 3 places.
New Cat, New Gaskets and clamps.
Running a lot better now.


----------



## silkman

GMTTmk1 said:


> Refurbed my key, instead of the dodgy process of replacing the chip and pcb, I put some Father Ted on in the background and 3M vinyl wrapped it.
> I think it came out quite well!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


Plenty of key covers on ebay, even locksmiths have them, without the inside, includes rubber buttons. Good as new.


----------



## Baalthazaar

Deep clean time....


----------



## GMTTmk1

silkman said:


> GMTTmk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refurbed my key, instead of the dodgy process of replacing the chip and pcb, I put some Father Ted on in the background and 3M vinyl wrapped it.
> I think it came out quite well!
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of key covers on ebay, even locksmiths have them, without the inside, includes rubber buttons. Good as new.
Click to expand...

I bought one of the key covers, but didn't fancy my chances picking out the glass chip or drilling/burning out the board rivets, I nicked the new buttons and badge from the new shell and just dolled up the old one. 
longer maybe, safer, definitely!


----------



## darylw357

GMTTmk1 said:


> I bought one of the key covers, but didn't fancy my chances picking out the glass chip or drilling/burning out the board rivets, I nicked the new buttons and badge from the new shell and just dolled up the old one.
> longer maybe, safer, definitely!


For future reference the easiest way to remove the glass transponder is to drip a small amount of acetone on it and then cover up for about 5-10 minutes. The acetone vapour breaks down the glue and then the transponder just falls out.


----------



## GMTTmk1

Nice one darylw357, I'll keep that in mind if the wrap doesn't hold up, looks mint for now, can't have a nice car and a sh1t key for it! :lol:


----------



## SamDorey

Baalthazaar said:


> Deep clean time....


Did you buy that two tone interior or did the car come with it?

Looks very appealing.


----------



## Mil-Keith

after sorting both rear arches which had both been dented, I have cleaned the TT up and added number plate blank. Rear arches still need painting but it's coming along.


----------



## Baalthazaar

SamDorey said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep clean time....
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy that two tone interior or did the car come with it?
> 
> Looks very appealing.
Click to expand...

All me own work guvner.......and about two weeks on top sourcing hi temp adhesive that was available everywhere except when posting to Ireland....


----------



## Baalthazaar

Mil-Keith said:


> after sorting both rear arches which had both been dented, I have cleaned the TT up and added number plate blank. Rear arches still need painting but it's coming along.


O h to have a painter in the family, they'd never be bored over here......


----------



## EddieMunster321

Baalthazaar said:


> Deep clean time....


What products are you using on the plastics to clean them?


----------



## tt92103

Fixed my glove box latch today, which broke off about 8 years ago! Two set screws: #8-32 3/8" and #8-32 1/2". JB Weld Plastic Bonder. Dremel.


----------



## davebowk

Fitted my new double din console I made, with my new android head unit. More than pleased with how it's turned out








Also smoke tested boost and vac pipes, no leaks so removed and cleaned the throttle body. Does seem smoother now.
going for a shopping trip (test thrash)


----------



## Baalthazaar

EddieMunster321 said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep clean time....
> 
> 
> 
> What products are you using on the plastics to clean them?
Click to expand...

Poor boys natural finish, it's the only thing that takes away the sticky feel....


----------



## namke

Another fun day. Got the last parts so that I could replace the rest of the PCV system, only to find out that the TIP is split on the joint to the hockey puck.

:roll:

Nice day for it though.


----------



## BrianB

Finished replacing the front shock absorber pinch bolts, either they rust really quickly or suspect they weren't replaced when I had some suspension work done 4 years ago.









Then found the chip in my windscreen had become a 4 inch crack after jacking the front up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new radiator fan (the larger one)
It just comes out of the top if you remove the throttle body with a lot of wriggling (which was a bitch cos i only had it off to clean last week)


----------



## BadgerTT

Replaced the fuel filter and injector seals, with a good clean up needed on the inlet manifold. Oil and filter change. New battery connected up and so my first throttle body reset. The first time the car had run since the full Breather system replacement, short test drive and all seems fine, but need to work out how to test for leaks as not convinced I don't have one somewhere. Checked over the second hand N249 system that arrived this week so that I can plan reinstating that.


----------



## Ganja47

Not a TT and was yesterday but thought I share.
Investigated a cold start problem on a friends old rusty Saab.
Noticed this on the once over. Gotta admire a bushfix


----------



## David C

Ganja47 said:


> Not a TT and was yesterday but thought I share.
> Investigated a cold start problem on a friends old rusty Saab.
> Noticed this on the once over. Gotta admire a bushfix


 :lol:

Looks like it has been there a while too, so lasted longer than many peoples proper fixes!!


----------



## Ganja47

Thought so too. Looks pretty solid and apparently passed several MOTs so I'm not touching it


----------



## darylw357

Gave my engine bay a much needed clean.


----------



## BrianB

Had some parts arrive


----------



## silkman

Got my brand new genuine gray mats from Audi at the princely sum of 48euros. And they didn't put the usual 20% discount 

Even crappy mats made for the TT cost 50 here.

And also took on cleaning injectors and replacing fuel hose here


----------



## torqueit

BrianB said:


> Finished replacing the front shock absorber pinch bolts, either they rust really quickly or suspect they weren't replaced when I had some suspension work done 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Then found the chip in my windscreen had become a 4 inch crack after jacking the front up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'd say those are very original. And what a pisser on the windscreen! Never would have thought that would happen/there could be that much flex in our bodies. [smiley=bomb.gif] Hate to ask, but between the bolt and the cracking, how are you for rust?


----------



## davebowk

Had a productive morning.
Fitted my 3.2 spoiler. Not as big a job as I was expecting. Cut the old one off using 0.8mm welding wire in literally 5 minutes with no paint damage. New one sealer added and bolted on.
Also fitted an arm rest from I think an A4. Needed mounting bracket and arm fixing point modifying with some cutting and welding but I'm pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Bo!

Stripped and painted some anti-roll bars. Have some poly bushes to fit to them. Just gotta finish off the rear one. Then find the time to replace the ones on the car with them... Along with everything else underneath the car!


----------



## MCIP

Fitted new Bilstein B3 front springs today to match the rears i put on last year as it was a tad lower on the rear when i fitted the B3`s so all good now  
Will have to source 4 off nuts to fit bottom of spring compressors to make it easier to remove them once the new springs are in place [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## VinceThePrince

Sourced some "mythical" pre recall mk1 control arms (with the small bushing) and had them refurbed as well.  *chuffed*


----------



## torqueit

VinceThePrince said:


> Sourced some "mythical" pre recall mk1 control arms (with the small bushing) and had them refurbed as well.  *chuffed*


Nice. I'm in the throws of a full front end rebuild that got started as part of doing new control arms to install cookbots.


----------



## stortford

Drove myself to near madness changing an LCD dash display in a mk1.


----------



## BrianB

torqueit said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished replacing the front shock absorber pinch bolts, either they rust really quickly or suspect they weren't replaced when I had some suspension work done 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Then found the chip in my windscreen had become a 4 inch crack after jacking the front up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say those are very original. And what a pisser on the windscreen! Never would have thought that would happen/there could be that much flex in our bodies. [smiley=bomb.gif] Hate to ask, but between the bolt and the cracking, how are you for rust?
Click to expand...

Most of the underside seems to be very rusty compared to others who have posted, even new parts fitted only a few years ago are starting to rust again a constant battle. 
I don't know if Audi used any corrosion inhibiting compounds during production on the underneath of the car, suspension parts etc, if they did mine must have got missed [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## David C

VinceThePrince said:


> Sourced some "mythical" pre recall mk1 control arms (with the small bushing) and had them refurbed as well.  *chuffed*


Cast wishbones with the small bush?

Yes those are rare. 8)


----------



## MCIP

stortford said:


> Drove myself to near madness changing an LCD dash display in a mk1.











Great well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebclarke

Bought something which some of you know what I'm gonna do with... no dildo jokes...


----------



## PlasticMac

You are (will be) a brighter shade of red!
Mac


----------



## davebowk

Sebclarke said:


> Bought something which some of you know what I'm gonna do with... no dildo jokes...


Nice little touch of a mod but something you will never see yourself. Did mine last year, no idea what it looks like


----------



## Sebclarke

Got someone to put their foot on the brake so I could have a look. Got bright red LED bulbs in them too so looks great.


----------



## David C

Sebclarke said:


> ...Got bright red LED bulbs in them too so looks great.


LEDs often don't have enough difference between the 5W part and the 21W part.
The 5W part being brighter than it should be and the 21W part not being bright enough...!!


----------



## Sebclarke

I had someone on and off the pedal. Was a considerable difference there. If anyone is interested in buying I'd recommend Natgic bulbs sold on Amazon. So far so good.


----------



## darylw357

Fitted a boost gauge in the air vent.


----------



## torqueit

BrianB said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished replacing the front shock absorber pinch bolts, either they rust really quickly or suspect they weren't replaced when I had some suspension work done 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Then found the chip in my windscreen had become a 4 inch crack after jacking the front up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say those are very original. And what a pisser on the windscreen! Never would have thought that would happen/there could be that much flex in our bodies. [smiley=bomb.gif] Hate to ask, but between the bolt and the cracking, how are you for rust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the underside seems to be very rusty compared to others who have posted, even new parts fitted only a few years ago are starting to rust again a constant battle.
> I don't know if Audi used any corrosion inhibiting compounds during production on the underneath of the car, suspension parts etc, if they did mine must have got missed [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

My chassis seems good, but I hade a solid coat of surface rust on the rear trailing arms, and the rear axles look like hell, and some odd spots on the rear subframe. I've hit all those with POR-15 while doing other work.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Done a test fit on the end caps from the 3d printer today

Still need little adjustments tho 
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil-Keith

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> Done a test fit on the end caps from the 3d printer today
> 
> Still need little adjustments tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Looking amazing man! Update me when these are complete! Would love to get some from you!


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Its hard to get the dome shape on them, but for a first effort they aint bad.

Bit of tweeking and some silver paint or silver filament and should come up okay

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new auxiliary water pump and new fuel pipes.
I checked over the faulty pump (stripped it) and the only problem was the carbon brushes had worn. The pump in general was in very good condition and the impeller is on a mag drive so no danger of a seal leaking.
Seems a shame to have to bin something because the carbon brushes are not replaceable (well not easily)


----------



## keithriley

Finally got round to fitting the rear bumper I bought in the winter. I purposely waited for a nice warm day so everything would be flexible. Glad to say all went well, with only one heart stopping moment when a captive nut broke free leaving a small bolt spinning round. Had to get my hand inside behind the rear lights to hold the nut manually. Pleased with the result, but currently SORN'd so its going nowhere.


----------



## Blacklab!

Looks good! I am looking for a front bumper but difficult finding one in great condition. Did you source your bumper from a breaker or the bay?


----------



## keithriley

Blacklab! said:


> Looks good! I am looking for a front bumper but difficult finding one in great condition. Did you source your bumper from a breaker or the bay?


Bought it on eBay, too cheap to say no, and strangely enough up there in the North East. I'm looking for a front too


----------



## Blacklab!

keithriley said:


> Blacklab! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! I am looking for a front bumper but difficult finding one in great condition. Did you source your bumper from a breaker or the bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am looking for both, as its cheaper than having them painted, and easier. Will keep looking but some bumpers are rough!
> 
> Bought it on eBay, too cheap to say no, and strangely enough up there in the North East. I'm looking for a front too
Click to expand...


----------



## andy_symo

I fixed my indicators which decided to suddenly pack up this morning on the way to get a quote for a new Secondary Air Pump pump that stays on for a minute or so when cold starting.

I followed the various guides on here and despite having the newer B version of the hazard / indicator switch I managed to carefully cut away the plastic covering of the smaller black plastic box, cleaned and then carefully bent the relay contacts back into place and to my amazement it worked 

Oh and also had to order a rear exhaust silencer / back box as my tail pipe almost fell off this morning after the dealers 'repair'!

I would prefer less busy days with my TT [smiley=bomb.gif]

Btw if you were going to get a replacement secondary air pump (part number 06A959253) would you just get one of the cheap £30 ones off eBay, a second hand decent one that's been tested from a breakers or spend £150 on a decent OEM one?

EDIT Have gone for a second hand one off an eBay seller for under £20 inc p+p as he says it works perfect and is not noisy etc so will see what that's like if / when I fit it.


----------



## rkilstro

learned the meaning of catastrophic failure. Just checked the hubs and bearings 2 weeks ago for play or noise and nothing. Then this happened. Front right came off just as we were turning onto the freeway on-ramp. Luckily we were only doing around 20 mph. And comically, the tire knocked over a construction barrel on the side of the road when it came off. Tore up the fender and road rashed the wheel though, which really sucks.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

rkilstro said:


> learned the meaning of catastrophic failure. Just checked the hubs and bearings 2 weeks ago for play or noise and nothing. Then this happened. Front right came off just as we were turning onto the freeway on-ramp. Luckily we were only doing around 20 mph. And comically, the tire knocked over a construction barrel on the side of the road when it came off. Tore up the fender and road rashed the wheel though, which really sucks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 3


I have a feeling the hub nut/axle nut was not torqued properly.


----------



## Delta4

View attachment 2
View attachment 1
View attachment 3
[/quote]

Luck was on your side that day.


----------



## Andre-77

O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre-77

Today i've mounted a renforced valve train!

THE EXAHUST SPRINGS:



















THE INTAKE ONES:










AND THE FINAL RESULT:


----------



## darylw357

Looking good and I like your wrapped exhaust manifold.


----------



## Andre-77

Thnak you so much!


----------



## Blacklab!

Today I cleaned the TT, and gave her a coat of White Diamond. Used Collinite on the wheels, that were re-furbed last week. Cleaned and conditioned the leather. Then set about the engine bay with Aerospace 303. In between cups of tea as its hot today. So not getting too involved. Check out the deck chair.lol


----------



## droopsnoot

I started doing my cam belt today, I reckon I've chanced it for long enough as it'll be seven years in July. Nothing like the mileage, but as I bought the parts I might as well get on with it.

Going reasonably well so far, but I've had to grind the head off one of the bolts that holds the aux belt pulley to the crank pulley. I don't know if I rounded it off, or if it was already started down that path by the previous person that did the belt. Fortunately it's only behind the side cover, so if I can't get the correct bolt before it goes back together, I can put something suitable in and then change it later without too much fuss.


----------



## droopsnoot

Second afternoon of the timing belt job (I only have about 2.5 - 3 hours per afternoon to work on it, and I'm not rushing) and it's going fairly well. Scraped my knuckles when the mounting bolt for the tension roller came undone in a rush, but otherwise OK. I've started putting it back together, and had some trouble getting the new tensioner to fit - had to drill out the upper mounting hole a bit to allow some "give". Hopefully have it back together tomorrow. Probably put my gloves on *before* I scrape my hands again, rather than afterwards like today.


----------



## droopsnoot

Afternoon three of the timing belt, and it's almost back together. Rather than rushing it, I thought I'd leave the final parts until tomorrow. It's not gone badly, my knuckles will heal in time, but I need to source some replacement bolts for the aux pulley. They're not going anywhere for now though. I've also managed to break a bit off my upper belt cover, but I'm confident it's not stuck anywhere important, and I'm not concerned about the bit of a gap that will be left. I might stick a bit of tape over it if I can get to it.


----------



## rkilstro

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I have a feeling the hub nut/axle nut was not torqued properly.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner. Pressed the old bearing out and it spins fine. I'm guessing the passenger cv axle was changed before I got the car and the nut eventually spun itself loose. It looked similar to the other side, but I can't say I did an in-depth comparison when we put the new wheels on it.


----------



## Baalthazaar

Scored some rocking horse droppings...€40 from the dealer...


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new cam cover gasket along with the chain tensioner gaskets. Also fitted a new turbo outlet flex as the old one was deteriorating from the inside.
Checked the nuts for removing the downpipe next week, all look good and no rust.


----------



## droopsnoot

Finished the cam belt / water pump job at last. Much of the delay today was because I was trying to clean up the bottom end of the engine to try to see where the oil is coming from. I've got to replace the aux pulley bolts when I can get some, so I'll have another look then and see if it's obvious.

It runs, anyway, and the cooling fans come on after a bit - I was concerned about that because I used it for a tip run the other day and it was getting very warm on the gauge.


----------



## tt92103

I dropped and cleaned the sump today. First time I have done this since I got the car 10 years ago. There were lots of bits of plastic floating around in there. The oil pick-up pipe was partially blocked with a big piece of plastic! I replaced the pick-up pipe with one that I bought 5 years ago... yes it has taken me 5 years to get to this job. I spent an hour cleaning it, with gasoline and a steel wire brush. Will re-assemble it back on the car tomorrow. Many thanks to old forum threads on here that taught me what to do.


----------



## BadgerTT

Headlight lens polishing today with 3M restoration kit. Look so much better, just need to see the difference it should have made to the light output at night now. Would have been better to wait for a slightly less breezy day, or at least covered the engine, as now need to reclean the engine bay to remove the splatter. Lesson learnt.


----------



## TTorBust

New cam cover gasket, spent a day doing a job that I'd put off for over year. Only mistake I made was telling myself it's not worth bothering painting the cleaned up cam cover only to reassembly everything.... and regret not painting the cam cover.


----------



## corrado1.8t

Nice find on the mats, where did you get them ?


----------



## Roastyduck

Today I..

Had a cheeky photo


----------



## darylw357

TTorBust said:


> New cam cover gasket, spent a day doing a job that I'd put off for over year. Only mistake I made was telling myself it's not worth bothering painting the cleaned up cam cover only to reassembly everything.... and regret not painting the cam cover.


Hah ! I gave mine a quick wire brush and tried to convince myself too it doesn't need painting...


----------



## newrayTT

Went for short run out this morning just to warm up the TT and to take some pics at Ashton Windmill which I've been wanting to do for some time.


----------



## silkman

Today I fabricated (but not yet fitted) engine heat protectors all around like so


----------



## Ganja47

Fired the 'spare' TT up first time after a year. It sat at a car park which is getting resurfaced so had to move it.

All in all it went a lot better than I thought apart from finding a rodent nest under the engine cover

Reconnected battery (freshly charged)
poured a half bottle fortè gas treatment into quarter tank of 1 year old fuel
Took fuel pump link off battery fuse box and cranked a bit to get oil further up into engine
Reconnected fuel pump, primed twice and she fired up right away

Very impressed, was worrying a bit but all went perfect


----------



## Hoggy

Ganja47 said:


> Fired the 'spare' TT up first time after a year. It sat at a car park which is getting resurfaced so had to move it.
> 
> All in all it went a lot better than I thought apart from finding a rodent nest under the engine cover
> 
> Reconnected battery (freshly charged)
> poured a half bottle fortè gas treatment into quarter tank of 1 year old fuel
> Took fuel pump link off battery fuse box and cranked a bit to get oil further up into engine
> Reconnected fuel pump, primed twice and she fired up right away
> 
> Very impressed, was worrying a bit but all went perfect


TT Cruelty :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ganja47

Guilty as charged. My daily TT is treated a lot nicer. Thinking about breaking the other one anyways


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Ganja47 said:


> Guilty as charged. My daily TT is treated a lot nicer. Thinking about breaking the other one anyways


Does it run and have many issues??

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ganja47

Running gear wise everything is fine. Threw just over £600 in parts at her to pass last MOT and she only done 2k miles since then.
She'd need a full service (filters, all fluids, timing belt and waterpump) and a full brake refurb after standing in the open for this time. Rust bubbles front of sills both sides and one of the wings was damaged by a parking car.
In this climate if I want to sell I'd be lucky get £350 ish.
Better to rip some parts I need for my daily off her and sell the rest in bits


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Id of bought it off you as a whole car... wa engine code is it and colour??


----------



## katak

I took a photo after a year...


----------



## BrianB

Have to say........that looks really nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## katak

Much obliged sir Brian!

Froggy


----------



## darylw357

Did a crude headlight alignment after repairing the self level sensors, think the MOT place adjusted them sky high to compensate.


----------



## droopsnoot

darylw357 said:


> think the MOT place adjusted them sky high to compensate.


If the level sensors had broken electronically, the lights seem to go into "safe mode" which directs the beam to about 1m in front of the car so as not to dazzle - or mine did, anyway. To get around that you could see that they'd need to be adjusted "up" a lot, then when you get the sensors working again, they'll be still higher.


----------



## davebowk

Dropped the first wheel off at the powder coaters, gone for a black chrome.
Going to be a pain doing one at a time but should be worth it.


----------



## TT Tom TT

davebowk said:


> Dropped the first wheel off at the powder coaters, gone for a black chrome.
> Going to be a pain doing one at a time but should be worth it.


Did you use Coyote Coatings in Hyde? I only ask as I travelled 40 miles to them from Chorley to Powder Coat my OZ Superleggeras, they still look new 4/5 years on and the price was fantastic.

£140 for all 4 (they were running a special at the time).


----------



## davebowk

TT Tom TT said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the first wheel off at the powder coaters, gone for a black chrome.
> Going to be a pain doing one at a time but should be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use Coyote Coatings in Hyde? I only ask as I travelled 40 miles to them from Chorley to Powder Coat my OZ Superleggeras, they still look new 4/5 years on and the price was fantastic.
> 
> £140 for all 4 (they were running a special at the time).
Click to expand...

No. I am using Ashton powder coaters now in Cheadle and called Cyclone.

I can't believe i have never heard of Coyote coatings, i would have used them instead.

Had loads of stuff done in the past and so has my brother and he lives near them in Newton (about a mile away)and never heard of them.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Run into these gems today delivering...

I wonder if they're on this forum or bother with each other 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## darylw357

droopsnoot said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think the MOT place adjusted them sky high to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> If the level sensors had broken electronically, the lights seem to go into "safe mode" which directs the beam to about 1m in front of the car so as not to dazzle - or mine did, anyway. To get around that you could see that they'd need to be adjusted "up" a lot, then when you get the sensors working again, they'll be still higher.
Click to expand...

That sounds very likely and sensible from a safety point of view.

Sadly they are still as bright as candles even pointing in the right place :roll:


----------



## HOGG

Ganja47 said:


> Running gear wise everything is fine. Threw just over £600 in parts at her to pass last MOT and she only done 2k miles since then.
> She'd need a full service (filters, all fluids, timing belt and waterpump) and a full brake refurb after standing in the open for this time. Rust bubbles front of sills both sides and one of the wings was damaged by a parking car.
> In this climate if I want to sell I'd be lucky get £350 ish.
> Better to rip some parts I need for my daily off her and sell the rest in bits


I have first refusals on it anyways 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Went to check on the progress of the car burning a hole in my pocket....

Dreading my next bill.. can you guess what im having done


----------



## BrianB

Opened the packages that arrived while I've been away


----------



## BrianB

Yesterday actually.....gave the new rear drop links and level sensor arm an additional coating of paint to help keep the corrosion at bay before putting it all back together.


----------



## Old Les

Today had both front driveshafts off to replace outer cv boots.
Not too difficult apart from the torx screws fastening to transmission, these were so tight, especially offside.
Torx 50 M10 screws, the Torx bit just starting to shear in head and can't tighten up now (70 Nm ?)
Need to get some replacement screws, any suggestions for supplier?
Once this done it's on to valve cover gasket.
Cheers 
Les


----------



## Old Les

Further to my previous post and the transmission screw splines shearing.
Have been looking into this and think that they are not Torx 50 but M10 spline!!
This might be the cause of problem, need to get a M10 spline bit and see if it's a better more snug fit.


----------



## David C

Old Les said:


> Further to my previous post and the transmission screw splines shearing.
> Have been looking into this and think that they are not Torx 50 but M10 spline!!
> This might be the cause of problem, need to get a M10 spline bit and see if it's a better more snug fit.


Spline bits are used in many places on the car, so buy a set.

Should have been easy enough to tell a Torx (6 points) and a Spline (12 points) apart though!!


----------



## Old Les

Will get a set.
Looking closely you are right. Screw is 12 points and Torx is 6. I just assumed, wrongly, that they were Torx.
New screws are on order so soon be sorted.
Would you put thread lock on the screws? Looks like might have been some on originals- green colour.


----------



## David C

Old Les said:


> Will get a set.
> Looking closely you are right. Screw is 12 points and Torx is 6. I just assumed, wrongly, that they were Torx.
> New screws are on order so soon be sorted.
> Would you put thread lock on the screws? Looks like might have been some on originals- green colour.


If you are getting new OEM screws I suspect they'll come with thread lock already applied.


----------



## Andre-77

Today i've finally turned on my new TT!!!


----------



## Old Les

Removed valve cover as replacing the gasket. Bit tricky removing the cover as it fouled a rigid pipe at the rear. Once off I noticed that the two outer rear studs were longer than the rest , no idea why they need to be. Have reduced length by10mm the be the same as the rest, this should help refitting.
Also plan to replace the chain tensioner gasket - there is no evidence, that I can see, that it is leaking but seems the thing to do when doing the cover gasket. Is this a good idea? Must admit bit nervous about this!
Also the PCV pipe at the valve cover end had a massive hole in it. Plenty of oil around this area. Also the pipe from here going down the front of the engine is so brittle it just crumbles away. Seems a right pain to replace this one, especially access to the lower clip.
Anyway, stops me getting bored!


----------



## davebowk

I did the same job a few weeks back. I was also a bit dubious about the tensioner gasket, but it was quite straight forward.

I take it you have the tensioner tool.
One thing to check is the thickness of the plastic tab of the tool that sits on the tensioner between the chain and a piece of thin ally.
Some one on here broke the ally piece off, i think because the plastic bit is too wide. I filed only about 1.5mm off it and it fitted without any force on the ally piece.
I think it's if the chain has worn a slight groove in the follower the chain won't slide over and it can snap the ally bit off
The bit i have circled maybe needs thinning if its a tight fit.


----------



## Old Les

Yes have got a tensioner tool.
Thanks for the tips re it's use, will check it sits properly.
Will give the gasket replacement a go. There was quite a bit of oil around this area but not sure if it was from the gasket or more likely from the broken PCV pipe. But while the cam cover is off I may well do it.


----------



## Old Les

Can anyone suggest a supplier for decent quality PCV pipes?
Not sure can justify spending loads on silicon though.
Thanks


----------



## jester225

Old Les said:


> Can anyone suggest a supplier for decent quality PCV pipes?
> Not sure can justify spending loads on silicon though.
> Thanks


You will find silicone pipes/hoses are loads cheap than oem,it also depends on what pipes/hoses you need.


----------



## Blacklab!

Old Les said:


> Can anyone suggest a supplier for decent quality PCV pipes?
> Not sure can justify spending loads on silicon though.
> Thanks


Try Creation Motorsport, or MTC Motorsport. I have used both they are cheaper than Forge. But there are others as well. My TIP was £89, as opposed to Genuine Audi part at £170.


----------



## Old Les

Funnily enough was just looking at Creation Motorsport parts.
There are also rubber ones made by Topran - any good? 
Can get these from JGP Automotive in Preston who are only about 4 miles from me, didn't know this company existed!!


----------



## Blacklab!

Old Les said:


> Funnily enough was just looking at Creation Motorsport parts.
> There are also rubber ones made by Topran - any good?
> Can get these from JGP Automotive in Preston who are only about 4 miles from me, didn't know this company existed!!


Personally I have changed all my PCV hoses for silicone. Last forever, I hope. Also Forge but they are expensive.


----------



## silkman

Old Les said:


> Funnily enough was just looking at Creation Motorsport parts.
> There are also rubber ones made by Topran - any good?
> Can get these from JGP Automotive in Preston who are only about 4 miles from me, didn't know this company existed!!


Forget rubber. Audi part lasted 6 months (bought it locally because I needed the car and couldnt wait for forge) so cant imagine how long aftermarket will last.









Get silicone.


----------



## Old Les

Well there is a common theme developing here so looks like silicon is the way forward.
Cam cover and tensioner gaskets done, very straightforward, thinking too easy!!


----------



## davebowk

Picked up the first wheel from the powder coaters.
purely by coincidence the colour I chose matches the Chinese center caps with the ally cover removed, just need to lacquer the centers.


----------



## Spliffy

Had a very large box delivered which contains a brand spanking new left hand headlight for Oakley. On special from ECP at something like £250. I plan to do some sort of an upgrade down the line , but the LH outer cover is particularly bad and has been coated with something in the past that really doesn't want to play ball so new seems a good bet. Will also be interesting to see how a new one compares output wise with the 18 year old original.

Nick


----------



## BrianB

Had my cracked windscreen replaced by autoglass and although I tried to recover the corroded exhaust hangar bracket decided just to get a new one.


----------



## torqueit

Been completely slammed with work (the paycheck type) for the past few weeks and catching up, so In full disclosure, wasn't really today, but I have just finished up a long back log of fun work - the car type! 

Fitted Neuspeed sport springs - these are the only ones I could find currently available for the V6:
https://neuspeed.com/collections/audi-t ... kit-550287

Gruvenparts adjustable rear control arms with poly ends:
https://www.gruvenparts.com/tt-r32-adju ... trol-arms/

Aston Martin DB9 front calipers:
https://www.vagbremtechnic.com/pair-of- ... -reversed/

Creation Motorsport adapters:
https://creationsmotorsport.com/brembo- ... pters.html

Rear Audi calipers from an A6 with the V8 (also Allroad Quattro and some others)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Disc-Brake-Cal ... 3624599964

15mm H&R spacers front and rear - needed to clear the DB9 calipers
http://trakplus.com/

Hel stainless brake lines front and rear (chassis to control arms in the rear):
https://www.cbauto.co.uk/hel-braided-ho ... rembo-4x-2

Lemforder front control arms modified with Cookbots
https://www.cbauto.co.uk/cookbots

balljoints

tie rod assemblies

sway bar links

sway bar bushings

Front subframe bushings

Polyflex purple steering rack bushing

Polyflex purple strut bushings - rest of strut assemblies were rebuilt last year when I did the Konis, but swapped out standard rubber bushes for the polyflex while doing the springs this time.

Hawk HPS 5.0 pads all around

034 Motorsport Street Density engine mounts and dogbone:
https://store.034motorsport.com/motor-m ... l-vr6.html

Bosch MAF

AGM battery

POR-15 on anything rusty I encountered - rear trailing arms and steering knuckles were rank!

About 20 pounds of nuts and bolts. Does Audi ever use something other than stretch bolts?.... :roll:

EDIT:
and how could I forget, new front axles from Raxles - great folks:
https://www.raxles.com/

Car felt good before, but feeling even better now. 8)


----------



## silkman

Thats a lot of work


----------



## torqueit

silkman said:


> Thats a lot of work


Thanks - Yeah, it took more than a weekend! :lol:

and just realized I forgot to list the new front axles


----------



## tt180_warly

Had the wheels refurbed by Autoshine Alloys & did the rear Brake discs & Pads ( myself)... not quite today but at the weekend!









rear view:-


----------



## silkman

Today I fitted a missing silicone pipe, the one from the pancake valve to the TIP. Old one felt like it was made of foam.









Quite easy fit with silicone spray, it only took 3 weeks to arrive from the UK to the usual 4-5 days...

MOT10 coupon for 10% off at http://www.motorbling.com


----------



## corrado1.8t

Cleaned my throttle body........


----------



## Kryton

Spare set of immaculate headlights arrived to start the next mini project


----------



## tt92103

corrado1.8t said:


> Cleaned my throttle body........


Did you remove it to clean it? Did you need to do a throttle body alignment or re-calibration after you cleaned it?


----------



## classexa

Today and the last couple days I've replaced: Thermostat, the small cooling fan, coolant temp sensor, serpentine belt and tensioner, the lateral acceleration sensor, oil dipstick holder and rear brakes. Have a couple of more things to do but saving that for another rainy day


----------



## corrado1.8t

tt92103 said:


> corrado1.8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned my throttle body........
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remove it to clean it? Did you need to do a throttle body alignment or re-calibration after you cleaned it?
Click to expand...

Disconnected and removed battery, removed and cleaned throttle body, replaced and connected the battery. switched on ignition and let it sit for a while, started and drove bang on. Third time i've done it like this , am i just lucky ? no problems so far,


----------



## Tommigord

Yes-today I...Had my first proper drive as a TT owner. Motorway there and A roads home. Round trip of 120 miles and a smile all the way.


----------



## BrianB

Cleaned off 10 weeks of accumulated dust and stuff while sat in the garage.


----------



## Kryton

Just dropped some of my old parts off to a local fabricator. This includes but not limited to, standard leather seats on runners, standard exige seats on runners, pole position runners from one of the old evos. Hopefully between these, he can fab up some runners for the TT to fit the Exige seats without too much of a problem 

Also dropped an exhaust off whilst i was over there

Watch this space


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Just had Longitudinal & ABS sensor replaced & then another successful Free MOT at Audi. 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Just had Longitudinal & ABS sensor replaced & then another successful Free MOT at Audi.
> Hoggy.


Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wak

I'm in the middle of an experiment......


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Stripped my breather system ready for the imminent arrival of my new hoses


----------



## Tommigord

....Installed my ttforum stickers.


----------



## davebowk

De badged the rear, ordered some matt black rings, TT and a quattro badge.
Going to paint the front rings with peelable paint. The wrap i did it with is not holding up well, its shrunk.


----------



## Chris100

Finally got chance to drop the gearbox and replace the mainshaft bearing, fitted a SMF kit being as it was apart.
Runs much quieter now and the clutch feels fine, no noise or judder.

Also wrapped the interior door handles with paracord.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Scratched the mirror awhile ago while in my garage. Had some pretty deep gouges in the plastic. A little bondo and rattle can fixed her up!


----------



## Kryton

Fitted leather handbrake, plus the heavier grained leather, thinner knee pads. Also had an aftermarket wind deflector rock up from Germany (as the factory one doesn't go high enough being 6ft5) and also bough a second hand wind deflector so I can swap a couple of trim bits. I'm sure the spare motor will come in handy too at some point


----------



## BrianB

Treated my replacement windscreen to some rain x.


----------



## PlasticMac

Kryton said:


> Fitted leather handbrake, plus the heavier grained leather, thinner knee pads. Also had an aftermarket wind deflector rock up from Germany (as the factory one doesn't go high enough being 6ft5) and also bough a second hand wind deflector so I can swap a couple of trim bits. I'm sure the spare motor will come in handy too at some point


Hi kryton, where did the knee pads come from please +
Mac.


----------



## BrianB

Put my summer wheels and tyres on in preparation for the first proper drive since mid March.


----------



## droopsnoot

QCOUPETT said:


> Scratched the mirror awhile ago while in my garage. Had some pretty deep gouges in the plastic. A little bondo and rattle can fixed her up!


Mine needs something similar, it's had a chip in the lacquer for years which has led to quite a bit big flaking off. Right on the top, as well.


----------



## MCIP

Not today but Saturday gone sadly part exed the beast in for a daily driver a mini coupe cooper SD Was sad to see her go as could not get on with the auto box, only had 72k on the clock and all Audi service history,
Hopefully though planning to get a manual mk1 again soon for my weekend car as that was my second mk1 and just love them  Will stay online and try and keep up with all the posts Mart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stortford

Painted my wheels


----------



## BrianB

MCIP said:


> Not today but Saturday gone sadly part exed the beast in for a daily driver a mini coupe cooper SD Was sad to see her go as could not get on with the auto box, only had 72k on the clock and all Audi service history,
> Hopefully though planning to get a manual mk1 again soon for my weekend car as that was my second mk1 and just love them  Will stay online and try and keep up with all the posts Mart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy the Mini Cooper and look forward to seeing you back in a manual mk1 soon.


----------



## MCIP

Thanks BrianB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davebowk

Picked up my last powdered coated wheel. Had 1 at a time done over 4 weeks. First time ever I have had mint wheels on a car, but for how long!!


----------



## torqueit

davebowk said:


> Picked up my last powdered coated wheel. Had 1 at a time done over 4 weeks. First time ever I have had mint wheels on a car, but for how long!!


Well, never, ever, parallel park it again would probably be a good start.


----------



## QCOUPETT

torqueit said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my last powdered coated wheel. Had 1 at a time done over 4 weeks. First time ever I have had mint wheels on a car, but for how long!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, never, ever, parallel park it again would probably be a good start.
Click to expand...

Or be sure you have a good feel for your car so you don't curb it when you PP. Accidents do happen- I am very cautious with mine but have a mental lapse every so often and guess what happens [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Smokehead

Finalized the refurbish of the rear calipers and brackets. New seals and new pistons and painted with Foliatec caliper paint.

Before









After


----------



## torqueit

replaced the steering rack boot that the alignment shop tore to pieces. When I talked to the service manager about it, turns out that mechanic no longer works there. Wonder why..... :roll:


----------



## tt92103

Tires came off today. Taking rims to the powdercoating shop tomorrow. Then new tires, Michelin Pilot Sport 4S.


----------



## tt92103

Removed my rear bumper and took off the 33lb iron weight. Also fixed a rattle behind the bumper which has been bothering me for years.


----------



## silkman

tt92103 said:


> Tires came off today. Taking rims to the powdercoating shop tomorrow. Then new tires, Michelin Pilot Sport 4S.


You can get the 4S for the TT in USA but not in Europe [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Only the standard Pilot Sport 4 for us


----------



## tt92103

Powder coated rims and new tires. Metallic Steel Grey with a bluish color that shows in sunlight. $10 stick-on center caps from Amazon.


----------



## neil6534

Fitted a new turbo, keeping it stock with a KO3. A pig of a job. Removed o/s front wheel, caliper & carrier, disc, then o/s drive shaft, then all the lower pipes & sundries, front exhaust section, then up top and removed airbox turbo inlet pipe, heat shield, then the 3 bolts holding the turbo to the exhaust manifold (a quick nip to tighten and they just came out smoothly), then the oil & coolant feeds(which are a buggar to get back on, then removed old and fitted new(not forgetting to top up the coolant and before putting drive shaft back on checked for leaks. Job done. Never ever again!!!!!!


----------



## Smokehead

Took the car to the annual car inspection. Clean papers and ready for another year on the roads


----------



## PlasticMac

... Finally got my new wheels fitted, they've been locked down since mid March!
Mac.


----------



## LesRSV

PlasticMac said:


> Finally got my new wheels fitted


Very nice, I think they are the nicest wheels. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PlasticMac

LesRSV said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my new wheels fitted
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, I think they are the nicest wheels. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Cheers, me too. Just right balance between spoke and space. 
Mac.


----------



## infidel.uk

Collected my tt from PSsound in newhaven with a new dash build, and pillars.

There is no other TT that i am aware of with such a crazy amount of dash work for speakers, but now i can finally say , i am truly happy with it.


----------



## matzo

Removed cleaned and resprayed the lower bumper grilles, sanded my headlight covers, cleaned the car and gave the boot surrounds and engine bay a tidy.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

STarted replaceing the breather system on the BAM roadster, it was a really greasy oily mess under the intake maifold.
Looked like Al jolson upto the elbows by the time I was done


----------



## Smokehead

Newly restored wheels


----------



## BrianB

Smokehead said:


> Newly restored wheels


Very nice


----------



## Arpy

Smokehead said:


> Newly restored wheels


Very smart. Original centre caps?


----------



## Smokehead

Arpy said:


> Smokehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newly restored wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very smart. Original centre caps?
Click to expand...

No, bought new on eBay, but very tight to fit. They look like original so they match really good


----------



## PlasticMac

Smokehead said:


> Arpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newly restored wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very smart. Original centre caps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, bought new on eBay, but very tight to fit. They look like original so they match really good
Click to expand...

My Chinese centre caps are good, but check the aluminium outer. Mine was not lacquered, so would have oxidised very quickly. I lacquered mine before fitting them.
Love the wheels BTW. 
Mac.


----------



## matzo

At weekend I was checking the MAF and realised having undone the TIP at the MAF end that the only thing holding it in place were the other connections, it was off at the turbo ! Disconnected everything and the original TIP had perished at the turbo end , clamp was still in place on the turbo outlet.

I could have gone for silicone replacement but they are noisy and In my previous previous experience don't fit well either, so I ordered an oem replacement. Got it fitted yesterday and it's pulling really nicely, I was clearly sucking unmetered air previously.


----------



## Blacklab!

Never heard about Silicone TIP being noisy? Anyway I replaced mine with silicone at £90, rather than pay £170 for Audi part.


----------



## matzo

I tried a 80mm one before and couldn't live with the induction noise. It wasn't a pleasant noise to my ears. I also noticed loss of midrange torque. The cars running an Amd remap and pulls nicely now that it doesn't have a leak in the main intake hose.


----------



## Delta4

Put the oem dv back on after checking hose clamps and vac lines and went out for a early morning drive, absolute bliss


----------



## darylw357

Had polybushes and balljoints fitted on to the front wishbones.
























The flat dounut one had detached in two places from the central metal tube. Front end much firmer now [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## steve_m7

BrianB said:


> Picked this up from TPS
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> To go with this that came a few days ago


Do you have the part numbers for those ? Just looked on their site and can't see anything listed.


----------



## BrianB

steve_m7 said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up from TPS
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> To go with this that came a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the part numbers for those ? Just looked on their site and can't see anything listed.
Click to expand...

I will find them over the next couple of days and let you know.


----------



## steve_m7

BrianB said:


> steve_m7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up from TPS
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> To go with this that came a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the part numbers for those ? Just looked on their site and can't see anything listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will find them over the next couple of days and let you know.
Click to expand...

That would be fantastic, thanks. Mine has the newer solid metal lever and it's not as nice as the original.


----------



## BrianB

Another year......... another MOT pass!! 5 years in my ownership, where does the time go.


----------



## BrianB

Do you have the part numbers for those ? Just looked on their site and can't see anything listed.[/quote]

I will find them over the next couple of days and let you know.[/quote]

That would be fantastic, thanks. Mine has the newer solid metal lever and it's not as nice as the original.[/quote]

Gear Knob 8N0 711 141D 25D
Gaiter 8N0 711 115A

The gear knob is a lot lighter than the all aluminium one, if they weren't so expensive I would have got another aluminium one, I'll try and clean it up at some stage but trying to reproduce the burnished finish is not going to be easy.


----------



## keithriley

[qu

Very smart. Original centre caps?[/quote]

No, bought new on eBay, but very tight to fit. They look like original so they match really good[/quote]
*My Chinese centre caps are good, but check the aluminium outer. Mine was not lacquered, so would have oxidised very quickly. I lacquered mine before fitting them.*
Love the wheels BTW. 
Mac.[/quote]

Yes same here


----------



## steve_m7

BrianB said:


> Do you have the part numbers for those ? Just looked on their site and can't see anything listed.


I will find them over the next couple of days and let you know.[/quote]

That would be fantastic, thanks. Mine has the newer solid metal lever and it's not as nice as the original.[/quote]

Gear Knob 8N0 711 141D 25D
Gaiter 8N0 711 115A

The gear knob is a lot lighter than the all aluminium one, if they weren't so expensive I would have got another aluminium one, I'll try and clean it up at some stage but trying to reproduce the burnished finish is not going to be easy.[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## BrianB

Installed the HPA Touchmotion, not taken it for a drive yet but says "controller active" on the display and you can hear something going on at the back when selecting different modes which is encouraging.


----------



## neil6534

Fitted new condenser and dryer unit. Tested OK at -0.98 bar, held the vacuum, filled with gas and I now have a nice cold car, hopefully no leaks left.


----------



## Fin2982

Today I removed the turbo

Tomorrow I try and find the bloody nut from the intake side :x


----------



## StuartDB

not my TT but my Mazda ran out of MOT today - so had the ticket extended for another 6 months   it's good to get something back from this pandemic  they are stopping the automatic extending next week - so got in just in time


----------



## Smokehead

Enjoying a swedish cold TT


----------



## davebowk

Repainted my rear wheel arch as the colour matched paint i had mixed was not a good match.
Bought some Holts off the shelf paint for my car (about £7) and it's looking very good. Just need to flat the lacquer overspray and buff it in.


----------



## davebowk

The before with bad match pic


----------



## Delta4

davebowk said:


> Repainted my rear wheel arch as the colour matched paint i had mixed was not a good match.
> Bought some Holts off the shelf paint for my car (about £7) and it's looking very good. Just need to flat the lacquer overspray and buff it in.


That's looks good considering that silver is difficult to get right


----------



## davebowk

Delta4 said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repainted my rear wheel arch as the colour matched paint i had mixed was not a good match.
> Bought some Holts off the shelf paint for my car (about £7) and it's looking very good. Just need to flat the lacquer overspray and buff it in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks good considering that silver is difficult to get right
Click to expand...

It's a very good match, just have to be not to heavy at the blend edge then i lacquered another 3 inch past the new paint onto keyd original lacquer 
LY7W=Holts HSILM14


----------



## Blacklab!

davebowk said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repainted my rear wheel arch as the colour matched paint i had mixed was not a good match.
> Bought some Holts off the shelf paint for my car (about £7) and it's looking very good. Just need to flat the lacquer overspray and buff it in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks good considering that silver is difficult to get right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very good match, just have to be not to heavy at the blend edge then i lacquered another 3 inch past the new paint onto keyd original lacquer
> LY7W=Holts HSILM14
Click to expand...

I have tried to do this with my TT. Same colour Silver, but paint is so difficult to get right, when I do it, it does not match. Wish I was able as I could save a fortune. Bodywork is a mystical skill to me.


----------



## davebowk

Blacklab! said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repainted my rear wheel arch as the colour matched paint i had mixed was not a good match.
> Bought some Holts off the shelf paint for my car (about £7) and it's looking very good. Just need to flat the lacquer overspray and buff it in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks good considering that silver is difficult to get right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very good match, just have to be not to heavy at the blend edge then i lacquered another 3 inch past the new paint onto keyd original lacquer
> LY7W=Holts HSILM14
Click to expand...

I have tried to do this with my TT. Same colour Silver, but paint is so difficult to get right, when I do it, it does not match. Wish I was able as I could save a fortune. Bodywork is a mystical skill to me. [/quote]

What paint did you use?
The trick is to lightly flat way onto the good area to key it
Then a nice even coat of paint in several light coats and let the edge feather over the good original paint area
Then after 10 mins lacquer over the lot in fine coats, i just put 6 fine coats on at 3 min intervals.
You can just see where i flatted to (keyed it) as i stopped the lacquer an inch short. This just needs a quick flat and buffing maybe next week when it's hardened properly.
Never flat metallic before clear coating, clear coat before the colour dries fully

It's never going to be perfect with tins and not doing a full panel but it can be reasonable with a bit of practice.


----------



## torqueit

BrianB said:


> Installed the HPA Touchmotion, not taken it for a drive yet but says "controller active" on the display and you can hear something going on at the back when selecting different modes which is encouraging.


Have you taken it for a spin yet? You should feel it in the back too :wink:


----------



## TTdigaz

Took the tt for a fresh mot to get my diesel certificate and a spin to bala lake over the berwyn past lake vyrnwy and home some of the best roads in wales... The audi s1 alloys look goood on the tt.


----------



## orangecurry

yesterday I ordered a new empty key fob from eBay, after carefully looking at what was on offer. One seller had the below, with the indentation for the Audi symbol, and so looks like an Audi original (or close enough to me), but without the actual four rings.

It arrived this morning. Amazing service, and amazing Royal Mail.

(Apologies - I took no photos of what I did to swop the internals over.)

My original fob had the motherboard attached to the old casing with metal pins. I cut the casing away from the board enough until I could snip through the pins. Be careful!!

Then, although not 'fixed' in the new fob, the motherboard slots onto plastic pins and so is held securely. YMMV.

For the moment, I have put the old blade (with Audi symbols) on the new half-fob.


----------



## LesRSV

orangecurry said:


> (Apologies - I took no photos of what I did to swop the internals over.)


I take it you swapped the transponder chip also, :lol: sometimes forgotten.


----------



## orangecurry

Whatever was in the old is now in the new - apart from the dust and gunk.

Also the new one unlocks and locks and opens the boot, after I 'relearned' it.


----------



## David C

orangecurry said:


> Whatever was in the old is now in the new - apart from the dust and gunk.
> 
> Also the new one unlocks and locks and opens the boot, after I 'relearned' it.


Have you started the engine with it yet?


----------



## torqueit

TTdigaz said:


> Took the tt for a fresh mot to get my diesel certificate and a spin to bala lake over the berwyn past lake vyrnwy and home some of the best roads in wales... The audi s1 alloys look goood on the tt.


Looks really nice. I have fond memories of touring in Wales. You do have some really nice roads. I was renting a Nissan Micra (this was in '94), and actually found it pretty fun to toss around.

Still having a hard time wrapping my head around it being an oil burner though. :wink:


----------



## orangecurry

David C said:


> orangecurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever was in the old is now in the new - apart from the dust and gunk.
> 
> Also the new one unlocks and locks and opens the boot, after I 'relearned' it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started the engine with it yet?
Click to expand...

No - you are confusing me  - where is the transponder?


----------



## LesRSV

orangecurry said:


> where is the transponder?


It's in the blade half of the fob, a small glass tube and glued in place so very delicate.Without it, the car will start but cut out.


----------



## orangecurry

orangecurry said:


> For the moment, I have put the old blade (with Audi symbols) on the new half-fob.


I should have been clearer - I have put the old blade *in the old half, with the Audi symbol on it,* onto the new motherboard+battery+buttons new half-hob.

Not clear at all :lol:


----------



## LesRSV

orangecurry said:


> I have put the old blade in the old half, with the Audi symbol on it, onto the new motherboard+battery+buttons new half-hob.


Woops, I see that now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] all good then. I should have gone to ..................actually I did go to specsavers!


----------



## po54

Ordered a coolant temp sensor and read the codes on the convertible. Finished polishing the QS and adjusted the handbrake.


----------



## orangecurry

LesRSV said:


> orangecurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have put the old blade in the old half, with the Audi symbol on it, onto the new motherboard+battery+buttons new half-hob.
> 
> 
> 
> Woops, I see that now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] all good then. I should have gone to ..................actually I did go to specsavers!
Click to expand...

no.... thanks for being helpful. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## David C

orangecurry said:


> LesRSV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orangecurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have put the old blade in the old half, with the Audi symbol on it, onto the new motherboard+battery+buttons new half-hob.
> 
> 
> 
> Woops, I see that now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] all good then. I should have gone to ..................actually I did go to specsavers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.... thanks for being helpful. [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

It was a point worth raising because some people have binned all the old bits well before thinking of checking that it still works........ then come on forums to ask why...... followed by frantic searching of bins (praying they haven't ended up in landfill already)...!!!


----------



## orangecurry

Today I... learned how to lower the seats. :roll:


----------



## davebowk

Done nothing on the car cos i had to remove my gas fire to get a young Magpie out that had fallen down the chimney.


----------



## PlasticMac

davebowk said:


> Done nothing on the car cos i had to remove my gas fire to get a young Magpie out that had fallen down the chimney.


Self powered tweeter then! 
Mac.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Gave it a decent detail having carried out a rattle can refurb of my lower grilles in phantom black to match the QS main grille, very pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## droopsnoot

I've just got a used replacement front bumper for mine with better paint, and I touched up a few stonechips and painted the lower grilles ready for when I have chance to fit it.


----------



## Spliffy

sussexbythesea said:


> Gave it a decent detail having carried out a rattle can refurb of my lower grilles in phantom black to match the QS main grille, very pleased with how they turned out.


Very nice !

Nick


----------



## sussexbythesea

Spliffy said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a decent detail having carried out a rattle can refurb of my lower grilles in phantom black to match the QS main grille, very pleased with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice !
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick, appreciate the comment.
I keep thinking that's it....until I think of something else to do on it  
Peter


----------



## Spliffy

sussexbythesea said:


> Spliffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a decent detail having carried out a rattle can refurb of my lower grilles in phantom black to match the QS main grille, very pleased with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice !
> 
> Nick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nick, appreciate the comment.
> I keep thinking that's it....until I think of something else to do on it
> Peter
Click to expand...

Oh I know exactly how that goes ! I find I sort something that's been bugging me and instantly can't see it anymore 'cos something else is staring me in the face :lol:

Nick


----------



## BrianB

Finished removing the OEM bushes from my new rear suspension tie bars prior to having them powder coated and installing SuperPro bushes.


----------



## BrianB

torqueit said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the HPA Touchmotion, not taken it for a drive yet but says "controller active" on the display and you can hear something going on at the back when selecting different modes which is encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you taken it for a spin yet? You should feel it in the back too :wink:
Click to expand...

Went out for a drive yesterday, foot down coming off roundabouts definitely get a sense of some push from the back and just feeling more planted generally. Really need to find some twisty B roads :wink:


----------



## Kryton

Dropped mine off to get seat rails fabricated for my old lotus exige seats i've still got in the garage. Might actually be able to drive it properly soon so less rush on the flat bottom wheel install lol


----------



## blind_peach

Replaced the old school blue coolant temp sensor next to the block for the new green one. Reset engine code because ya boi also forgot to plug one of the sensors in the secondary air system and the old coolant temp sensor was giving values that were too high (code 16502/P0118). Sensor needed to be replaced regardless but the water pump needs to be changed. Next tuesday hopefully it'll get done.


----------



## Mil-Keith

put my new 30mm spacers on the rears. Looks much better. The wheels sit nicer and it helps to highlight the camber too.

Also replaced the headlight bulbs with yellows. pretty happy with it. And they seem pretty bright too.

Pictures aren't great but yeah, also cleaned the car


----------



## davebowk

Mil-Keith said:


> put my new 30mm spacers on the rears. Looks much better. The wheels sit nicer and it helps to highlight the camber too.
> 
> Also replaced the headlight bulbs with yellows. pretty happy with it. And they seem pretty bright too.
> 
> Pictures aren't great but yeah, also cleaned the car


Why is your reg plate blocking the air for the intercooler or have you got a front mount


----------



## Mil-Keith

davebowk said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> put my new 30mm spacers on the rears. Looks much better. The wheels sit nicer and it helps to highlight the camber too.
> 
> Also replaced the headlight bulbs with yellows. pretty happy with it. And they seem pretty bright too.
> 
> Pictures aren't great but yeah, also cleaned the car
> 
> 
> 
> Why is your reg plate blocking the air for the intercooler or have you got a front mount
Click to expand...

Yolo


----------



## thehof2012

Did the Wakbox airbox method to get a little deeper growl out of the 225 TT stage 1.

It does seem a little quicker (maybe in my head), but I definitely noticed some great PSHHHH sounds that I was missing, or it was too quiet, before!

Neat little no-cost upgrade!


----------



## davebowk

Mil-Keith said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> put my new 30mm spacers on the rears. Looks much better. The wheels sit nicer and it helps to highlight the camber too.
> 
> Also replaced the headlight bulbs with yellows. pretty happy with it. And they seem pretty bright too.
> 
> Pictures aren't great but yeah, also cleaned the car
> 
> 
> 
> Why is your reg plate blocking the air for the intercooler or have you got a front mount
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yolo
Click to expand...

Uty


----------



## davebowk

After fitting a 3 inch downpipe and sport cat it got quite a bit noisier with my custom cat back and the occasional engine light for the post cat O2 sensor, so going to see what it's like with the original 2 cats fitted in 3 inch pipe. So knocked this up and I will modify the sports cat and maybe a decat section to go in using V clamps


----------



## Jam35

Finally sorted my headlights (after 4 days or ownership) :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Jam35 said:


> Finally sorted my headlights (after 4 days or ownership) :lol:


Hi, Looking good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Red14

Had a decent run top down from Glasgow to Gleneagles Hotel where the well-heeled come to play.
Had some lunch at the nearby Dormie golf clubhouse & restaurant, very filling and reasonably priced.

Lovely run on great roads, took the M way to Stirling, back road from Stirling to Callander, Strathyre, Lochearnhead, Crieff A95 heading to Perth, dropped down to Kinkell Bridge and down to Auchterarder. Spoiled only by camper vans and old gits in big cars doing 40 or less in a national limit area, or generally everywhere really.

Once I got some clear road the wee car was loving the corners and lochside roads. I recently replaced the relatively new rear top mounts, one had broken - at only 3 months old! - and shocks. All good, recommend Sachs for this car (150 poverty spec).


----------



## tt92103

I replaced another dashpod LCD today. After fixing my dashpod a couple months ago, I did another TT in my neighbourhood and then did my friend's 2001 Audi Allroad. The LCD was totally dead, replaced it with a cheap one from Ebay for less than $20. Working perfectly now! The trick to this job is you have to do the soldering under a microscope.


----------



## steve_m7

Refitted dash pod after TotalTronics had replaced the LCD and the temperature and fuel gauges, working perfectly now. Need to have another look as I have one torx screw left over . . .

Because of dubious service history I changed the air filter, cabin filter and plugs. It had not been serviced when the seller suggested it had despite an invoice but the plugs all looked very good, all identical and perfect light brown. It's going in on the 10th for engine oil, cambelt/pump, Haldex oil and filter etc.

Fitted a used Concert radio CD player in place of the Chorus tape player. It connected immediately with the CD multi player but it doesn't say Bose on start up, but sounds pretty good. I read I need to code this with VCDS.

Battery was too flat to start the car for some reason after standing for two weeks. I'll jump it tomorrow and take it for a run and see if it holds charge. Could the lack of dash pod have caused the ECU to search for it and not switch off ? It's only £55 to replace it with an Exide EA640 from Tayna so worst case I'll swap the battery.


----------



## LVS

TT MkI built 1999


----------



## StuartDB

steve_m7 said:


> .....
> 
> Fitted a used Concert radio CD player in place of the Chorus tape player. It connected immediately with the CD multi player but it doesn't say Bose on start up, but sounds pretty good. I read I need to code this with VCDS.
> 
> ......


You can code Bose on / off with the free download version of VCDS.... is your DIS showing the CANbus information from the new head unit?


----------



## steve_m7

StuartDB said:


> steve_m7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Fitted a used Concert radio CD player in place of the Chorus tape player. It connected immediately with the CD multi player but it doesn't say Bose on start up, but sounds pretty good. I read I need to code this with VCDS.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> You can code Bose on / off with the free download version of VCDS.... is your DIS showing the CANbus information from the new head unit?
Click to expand...

I didn't realise that, thanks, I am currently considering which version of VCDS I buy.

Not sure what you mean by the canbus info ? I've not really played with it because of the dead battery.


----------



## PlasticMac

You should get radio station, CD track etc info on the DIS. This is via Canbus.
Mac.


----------



## steve_m7

PlasticMac said:


> You should get radio station, CD teach etc info on the DIS. This is via Canbus.
> Mac.


No, I don't remember seeing that with either head unit. I'll double check tomorrow morning.


----------



## steve_m7

steve_m7 said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get radio station, CD teach etc info on the DIS. This is via Canbus.
> Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't remember seeing that with either head unit. I'll double check tomorrow morning.
Click to expand...

Yep, radio station and CD data is displayed in DIS and it also started fine after only a short 10 min run yesterday idling on the drive after a jump start so the battery looks to be OK. Might still be a long term drain as it was standing for two weeks after I bought it.


----------



## darylw357

Fitted some new engine bay fuel hose.


----------



## droopsnoot

Had a look around my used replacement front bumper prior to fitting it, and noticed that the input pipe on one of them had snapped off. No problem, remove the left-hand alien. All went well except for the final screw, which is in a place that means I couldn't get a screwdriver on it, so ended up with a screwdriver bit in a small mole grip. Took ages to undo because I couldn't get ninety degrees so had to keep repositioning the bit. Oh well, I'd rather know now than when the car is in bits.


----------



## TTKen

Started off just changing the front lower suspension arms and bushes/cookbots, that's now morphed into, new track rod ends new subframe(od one corroded!) new new bushes bolts snapped steering rack bolts refurbed headlights front bumper off new grill removed intercoolers cleaned out etc AH!!!


----------



## grb2010

Changed the Oil Sump, Pick up Pipe, Turbo oil return gasket, oil change filter change spark plug change, Diverter Valve Replacement....started 4 days ago but finally finished today hurrahhh!!!


----------



## steve_m7

Swapped the 6 year old Pirelli rear tyres and recent pair of Firemax tyres to Michelin Pilot Road 4 all round and what a difference, steering feel, noise, just the way the car feels is much improved.


----------



## droopsnoot

Removed my sump, fitted the new oil pick-up pipe and O-ring (took a photo to remind me I did it), fitted the new sump and torqued it up. Tomorrow should see it back together and maybe have the bumper and wing swapped. No trouble either removing or replacing the two difficult bolts, though I could only get them "tight", not to specified torque. Looking at the amount of sealant that was around it, I think it's been out before, but I can't think when.


----------



## stevebratt

last weekend, sized and rounded break bleed nipple, garage wanted £170 to replace the caliper. followed some youtube tutorials, drill hole and fill with drill bit to help reduce snapping










Apply heat for a good while, then cool down as quickly as possible to expand and contract the bolt










unscrew easily with grips and replace with new ebay nipple










next hour or two was bleed all 4 brakes and replace all fluid in system with higher temp fluid.

All prep for an upcoming track day










this weekend is an oil and filter change, then probably some upgraded brake pads after pay day


----------



## droopsnoot

Put the rest of the bits back on the sump (oil return pipe and new gasket, oil sensor and new seal), fill with oil, run the car and hurrah! No oil leaks (so far).

Then I thought I'd got time to swap my front bumper for a better one. I knew the left-hand alien needed to be swapped, so I did that, opened the pipe back up only to find the right-hand one had a leak as well, so I had to swap that too. This takes some time because of poor access to one of the five retaining screws. I haven't tested them, but as they don't leak, they're both the same ones that were working on my original bumper, so I presume they'll be OK.

I did discover that, although the donor car was similar in age to mine, the bumper is a little different. The gap at the top where the top cover mouldings fit is different, and there's also a difference around the two front mountings under the bumper which means that the cover doesn't fit as well as it should. So that's another thing to sort out at some point.

Ran out of time before I could swap the drivers side front wing, so I'll get around to that next week.


----------



## darylw357

stevebratt said:


> All prep for an upcoming track daythis weekend is an oil and filter change, then probably some upgraded brake pads after pay day


Is it your first time ? I'm doing a novice day at the end of the month so have been similarly fixing up the TT.


----------



## stevebratt

darylw357 said:


> stevebratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> All prep for an upcoming track daythis weekend is an oil and filter change, then probably some upgraded brake pads after pay day
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your first time ? I'm doing a novice day at the end of the month so have been similarly fixing up the TT.
Click to expand...

Yes first track day, 15th September oulton park. No idea why I haven't done one before. Really the car needs new pads and better tyres to enjoy the day to the fullest but it's a case of cost. Cars running pretty well though, has new coils and sparks, water pump, cambelt, two new calipers, new disks and pads on the rear. Two new rear springs as well, has had a few issues since I bought it last year, but really enjoy the car as a daily driver. However I've also got a couple of other cars to use so I'm not too worried if I break this on the track. How are your preparations going?


----------



## droopsnoot

droopsnoot said:


> I did discover that, although the donor car was similar in age to mine, the bumper is a little different. The gap at the top where the top cover mouldings fit is different


This is utter rubbish, posted by an idiot who doesn't know what they're talking about. Said idiot had fitted the metal spreader plate across the top of the bumper upside-down, which resulted in the off-centre recess being in the wrong place. Not surprisingly, now it's on the correct way up, the trim fits as well.


----------



## mk2zetec

Swapped out the spax suspension for standard and went from abc discs and pads back to standard. My son now owns my old Tt and it's an insurance requirement!


----------



## mk2zetec

stevebratt said:


> last weekend, sized and rounded break bleed nipple, garage wanted £170 to replace the caliper. followed some youtube tutorials, drill hole and fill with drill bit to help reduce snapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply heat for a good while, then cool down as quickly as possible to expand and contract the bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unscrew easily with grips and replace with new ebay nipple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next hour or two was bleed all 4 brakes and replace all fluid in system with higher temp fluid.
> Is that a 997 lurking in the foreground?
> 
> All prep for an upcoming track day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend is an oil and filter change, then probably some upgraded brake pads after pay day


----------



## darylw357

stevebratt said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevebratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> All prep for an upcoming track daythis weekend is an oil and filter change, then probably some upgraded brake pads after pay day
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your first time ? I'm doing a novice day at the end of the month so have been similarly fixing up the TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes first track day, 15th September oulton park. No idea why I haven't done one before. Really the car needs new pads and better tyres to enjoy the day to the fullest but it's a case of cost. Cars running pretty well though, has new coils and sparks, water pump, cambelt, two new calipers, new disks and pads on the rear. Two new rear springs as well, has had a few issues since I bought it last year, but really enjoy the car as a daily driver. However I've also got a couple of other cars to use so I'm not too worried if I break this on the track. How are your preparations going?
Click to expand...

I'm at Mallory Park 25th August. I've done similar preparations, new disks and pads all round, although standard so lets see how they cope with the heat, CV boots etc and strut top mounts this weekend. 8)


----------



## silkman

Today I tried my DIY smoke tester, a plumber friend helped me with an 80mm plastic lid and clear hose pipe, cost 0 but you need to vape or have a vaping friend :lol: 








For some reason, no Greek garages I know of have a proper smoke tester machine to identify leaks :roll:

It works well but I think you also need a hand pump with a pressure gauge to pressurize it to maybe 0.5 bar after blowing smoke in it, for really small leaks like mine. 80mm fits exactly to the OEM TIP.

TBC


----------



## darylw357

So what leaks did you find?


----------



## Shell1670

Battled with renewing steering rack 
After the whole of lockdown taking car off road, doing timing belt and poly bushing and other bits that needed doing. Finally got it all back together for the rack to fail. 
So with research and finding a seller, who shipped next day.

I today, in the blistering heat on my drive. Dropped subframe and replaced steering rack, along with track Tod ends and polybush.


----------



## silkman

darylw357 said:


> So what leaks did you find?


None really. It probably needs more pressure (with a hand pump) as I unclipped the clamps of the 3way engine breather hose and I couldnt see smoke... Of course the hose was new (forge silicone) so even without the clamps it was tight.

Definitely no big leaks, I am looking for a tiny leak (based on whooshing sound alone).

But one of the air filter box philips screws was loose and the plastic threads perished, repaired it with the matchstick trick. That would (maybe) explain the "sucking" noise when stepping on the gas :?


----------



## stevebratt

mk2zetec said:


> Is that a 997 lurking in the foreground?


Yes its a 997.1 C2S. I know what your going to say, as most people ive told about my track day do. No doubt a far better and more prepaired car for a track day (and a lot faster) than a TT in standard form, but i feel like it would be like learning to fly in an f18, think i should learn to walk before I run. Also to be honest I cant afford to track day it, just maintainance for the road keeps my wallet empty, so I cant imagine how much it would cost to regularly track it, especially if i break something. It was £650 to do Michelin Pilot sport 4S tyres all round on it a couple of weeks ago and im guessing a good trackday would put some serious wear on them. despite what people think when you have a 911, my budget is quite tight. Maybe one day.


----------



## stevebratt

Did my first oil and filter change on the TT this weekend (I had actually changed the oil last summer but didnt have a filter so wanted to do it properly) Who designed having what I assume is an Air con Pipe hanging right below the filter making it really akward to get to, what a pain that was. However all went well and I took the car for an hours drive around south manchester as the weather was so nice. Went through all the posh bits and the various country lanes connecting them. Nice littel drive out.


----------



## droopsnoot

stevebratt said:


> Who designed having what I assume is an Air con Pipe hanging right below the filter making it really akward to get to, what a pain that was.


That's why I get someone else to do mine - that, and having someone else have a look over it a month or so before MOT works out well. Wait until you do the crank sensor.


----------



## darylw357

stevebratt said:


> Did my first oil and filter change on the TT this weekend (I had actually changed the oil last summer but didnt have a filter so wanted to do it properly) Who designed having what I assume is an Air con Pipe hanging right below the filter making it really akward to get to, what a pain that was. However all went well and I took the car for an hours drive around south manchester as the weather was so nice. Went through all the posh bits and the various country lanes connecting them. Nice littel drive out.


It's even worse if you have an APX as the large corrugated air pump hoses get in the way too :x


----------



## RexNICO

silkman said:


> Today I tried my DIY smoke tester, a plumber friend helped me with an 80mm plastic lid and clear hose pipe, cost 0 but you need to vape or have a vaping friend :lol:
> 
> For some reason, no Greek garages I know of have a proper smoke tester machine to identify leaks :roll:
> 
> It works well but I think you also need a hand pump with a pressure gauge to pressurize it to maybe 0.5 bar after blowing smoke in it, for really small leaks like mine. 80mm fits exactly to the OEM TIP.
> 
> TBC


Given the DIY smoke apparatus in the pic, you might try attaching a filled balloon to the end of your clear hose to see if you can create a little more pressure ... maybe have your vaping friend fill the balloon as well (if their lungs are up for it).


----------



## RexNICO

Not exactly "today" but recently I fitted an OEM head unit.

Now I have tunes again.

Had to make due with a spare Sat antenna (from an MKV Jetta) as the PO "de-cluttered" most of the interior. I'll need to source the proper antenna as this one doesn't create a perfect seal to the roof when facing "forward", so it's mounted backwards.

Next on the list is to complete the rear view camera/mirror install.


----------



## silkman

RexNICO said:


> Given the DIY smoke apparatus in the pic, you might try attaching a filled balloon to the end of your clear hose to see if you can create a little more pressure ... maybe have your vaping friend fill the balloon as well (if their lungs are up for it).


Not a bad idea but a bicycle hand pump with a gauge is 5-10 euros.


----------



## droopsnoot

... went to check how much of last nights torrential downpour had made it in around the edge of my roadster's rear window. Hardly any, is the good news.


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii

Soooo this happened today.... EML and the mph needle has slipped and is about 30 mph out 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RexNICO

Finally finished my rear view mirror retrofit ... well almost. It's mounted, still need to work on the wiring bits for the auto-dimming and compass to work.

But so glad to have an updated mirror that the visors can clear.


----------



## GMTTmk1

Stripped the rear wheel bearings and all bushes from the rear trailing arms I've removed, just need to clean, rust treat and paint the arms and control arms before the poly/new rubber bushes.
R32 rear arb on the way while I'm at it! 8)


----------



## sussexbythesea

.......fitted my new rear arch spats. Some came up, not cheap (are they ever :? ) but tempting enough. Probably not the last temptation to reek havoc with my wallet. Well it is a TT


----------



## blind_peach

After two weeks of working at least two hours each day (it's been over a 100F so working during the day is almost impossible) I got the head off the TT to reveal everything that I have been told. Now to check the valves and then off to the machine shop.


----------



## stevebratt

RexNICO said:


> Not exactly "today" but recently I fitted an OEM head unit.
> 
> Now I have tunes again.
> 
> Had to make due with a spare Sat antenna (from an MKV Jetta) as the PO "de-cluttered" most of the interior. I'll need to source the proper antenna as this one doesn't create a perfect seal to the roof when facing "forward", so it's mounted backwards.
> 
> Next on the list is to complete the rear view camera/mirror install.


did you just fit this or were you having problems before? my TT came with the standard head unit, it comes on but doesnt make any noise, havent had time to look into it in 12 months so id been using headphones, but would be nice to try to get this working, is it a common issue in a roadster?


----------



## RexNICO

stevebratt said:


> RexNICO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly "today" but recently I fitted an OEM head unit.
> 
> Now I have tunes again.
> 
> Had to make due with a spare Sat antenna (from an MKV Jetta) as the PO "de-cluttered" most of the interior. I'll need to source the proper antenna as this one doesn't create a perfect seal to the roof when facing "forward", so it's mounted backwards.
> 
> Next on the list is to complete the rear view camera/mirror install.
> 
> 
> 
> did you just fit this or were you having problems before? my TT came with the standard head unit, it comes on but doesnt make any noise, havent had time to look into it in 12 months so id been using headphones, but would be nice to try to get this working, is it a common issue in a roadster?
Click to expand...

I just recently fit it after finding the OEM model I wanted and getting the SAFE security PIN to unlock it.

When I picked up the car last Summer, the PO had removed the HU (plus many other pieces from the interior) and was running a headless Bluetooth set-up.

Have you tried pulling the HU out to see what the wiring behind it looks like? My guess was the PO had an aftermarket HU fitted and swapped the OEM back in without worrying about if it worked.


----------



## stevebratt

yeah its out, i didnt look too hard, but coudlnt see anything untoward. ill have to take another look at it, and see if it was modified


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

To do list for the Green TT now its a bit cooler weather
Trace battery drain
Remove Bose amp and replace with new Amp and wiring
Fit Boost Gauge


----------



## droopsnoot

This afternoon I whipped the yaw sensor out so I could get the number off it to source a replacement. What a pain in the neck. Two captive screws that point upwards so you can't see where the nuts are, and two brackets that stick out to stab your hands every time you have another go.


----------



## blind_peach

Got the head back from the machine shop today. Kinda talked up a storm about life and engine work with the guy. Replaced the camshaft tensioner gasket for me too which was nice. Now to reassemble


----------



## keithriley

stevebratt said:


> last weekend, sized and rounded break bleed nipple, garage wanted £170 to replace the caliper. followed some youtube tutorials, drill hole and fill with drill bit to help reduce snapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply heat for a good while, then cool down as quickly as possible to expand and contract the bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unscrew easily with grips and replace with new ebay nipple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next hour or two was bleed all 4 brakes and replace all fluid in system with higher temp fluid.
> 
> Would all the heat applied not turn the seals to toast ???
> All prep for an upcoming track day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend is an oil and filter change, then probably some upgraded brake pads after pay day


----------



## BrianB

Collected some bits that had been powder coated, just need to fit bushes and then add to the to do list!!


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my yaw sensor for a used replacement one, in the hope that it stops the ESP problem I've been having which has caused me to switch it off for every journey. As I'm heading for MOT in November, it needed doing - it started just doing it if I was driving for an hour or more, but then got to a point where it would do it within minutes of starting off. Just need to clear the codes now. Glad I did the "dry run" to get the part number, as it made the job that bit easier.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Today I received the Bilstein B3 OEM-spec replacement springs for Shed.

Most of you probably know by now that the VR6-engined TTs had thicker springs up front to account for the extra weight, and the rears are pre-facelift ride height springs which also don't seem to be used on any of the four-pot models.

Over the last five years I've gone through a bit of a journey with Shed's suspension, trying to find a good balance between a firm ride and not having my teeth smashed out every time I hit a pothole.

I thought I had it sussed with the Bilstein B8s and H&R 25mm springs, but they're just not high enough poundage at the front, and several times I've hit bumps, potholes or drain covers that have caused coilbinding and transmitted the full force of the impact into the chassis. Which really spoils my enjoyment of driving a TT, mimosa in one hand and the TV remote in the other...

Bilstein list OEM-spec replacement springs for a lot less than the main stealer prices - £185ish on eBay for all four at the moment, vs something around the £400 mark last time I checked at Audi.

I'm a bit hesitant about whether they will actually sit at the correct ride height - I have a set of Kilen rear springs down the back of the bed which raised Shed almost two inches above OEM height. I have no idea what model they were for. Maybe a Golf 4Motion...

To try and confirm they will be correct, I've ordered an old set of OEM VR6 TT springs - 5 red dots and one grey on the fronts, two grey dots on the rears - and will measure the overall length and width of each, and the thickness of the springs at each coil winding, since front and rear are variable-thickness spring types.

The springs will be mated to a set of OEM-spec Monroe shocks - again, fingers crossed I've done my homework well enough and picked up the right shocks...























































/Al


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> To try and confirm they will be correct, I've ordered an old set of OEM VR6 TT springs - 5 red dots and one grey on the fronts, two grey dots on the rears - and will measure the overall length and width of each, and the thickness of the springs at each coil winding, since front and rear are variable-thickness spring types.


My PR codes:
L89 on the front, which is 5x Red & 2x Grey
UC0+0YR on the rear, which is 2x Silver and a 2.5mm shim under the lower seat.
The same springs are also used without the shim under PR codes UC0+0YQ, but I don't know if that is 4-cylinder or V6.

For the front I'm wondering if the 5x Red & 1x Grey (L88) is a manual box V6.
There is also 3x Red & 3x Grey (L90) for the V6 front too.... so.. :?


----------



## alexgreyhead

David C said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> To try and confirm they will be correct, I've ordered an old set of OEM VR6 TT springs - 5 red dots and one grey on the fronts, two grey dots on the rears - and will measure the overall length and width of each, and the thickness of the springs at each coil winding, since front and rear are variable-thickness spring types.
> 
> 
> 
> My PR codes:
> L89 on the front, which is 5x Red & 2x Grey
> UC0+0YR on the rear, which is 2x Silver and a 2.5mm shim under the lower seat.
> The same springs are also used without the shim under PR codes UC0+0YQ, but I don't know if that is 4-cylinder or V6.
> 
> For the front I'm wondering if the 5x Red & 1x Grey (L88) is a manual box V6.
> There is also 3x Red & 3x Grey (L90) for the V6 front too.... so.. :?
Click to expand...

Hello bud, on OEMEPC I can see:

1. Model PR-L88: (Shed): five red, one grey - part number 8N0411105AD <-- this is what I had on Shed
2. Model PR-L89: four red, two grey dots - part number 8N0411105AE
3. Model PR-L90: three red, three grey - part number 8N0411105AF

A spring with seven dots like yours is a first on me though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ But it sounds like it's the same model as mine.

Would you happen to know what the models e.g. PR-L88 mean?

Cheese 

/Al


----------



## silkman

I found these, no idea how these compare to actual kgs (per axle? per side?) The list goes quite high...
Eg. L88 = Suspension range 88 installation control only no requirement forecast

In my 225 std suspension I have 1JL+0YP, so weight range 14


> 0JA weight category front axle weight range 1
> 0JB weight category front axle weight range 2
> 0JC weight category front axle weight range 3
> 0JD weight category front axle weight range 4
> 0JE weight category front axle weight range 5
> 0JF weight category front axle weight range 6
> 0JG weight category front axle weight range 7
> 0JH weight category front axle weight range 8
> 0JJ weight category front axle weight range 9
> 0JK weight category front axle weight range 10
> 0JL weight category front axle weight range 11
> 0JM weight category front axle weight range 12
> 0JN weight category front axle weight range 13
> 0JP weight category front axle weight range 14
> 0JQ weight category front axle weight range 15
> 0JR weight category front axle weight range 16
> 0JS weight category front axle weight range 17
> 0JT weight category front axle weight range 18
> 0JU weight category front axle weight range 19


And you also have this to input codes (not that it makes much sense :lol: )
http://prsearch.planetvag.com/

EDIT: From the EPC available weights are 0yh l p q r s t v which correspond to weight ranges from 8 to 20. Maybe thats the answer you're looking for?


----------



## blind_peach

new timing belt, new tensioner, new tensioner pulley, new water pump (with metal impeller)
need more brake/carb cleaner. anyone have tips on how to line up the exhaust manifold to turbo gasket behind the head?


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> To try and confirm they will be correct, I've ordered an old set of OEM VR6 TT springs - 5 red dots and one grey on the fronts, two grey dots on the rears - and will measure the overall length and width of each, and the thickness of the springs at each coil winding, since front and rear are variable-thickness spring types.
> 
> 
> 
> My PR codes:
> L89 on the front, which is 5x Red & 2x Grey
> UC0+0YR on the rear, which is 2x Silver and a 2.5mm shim under the lower seat.
> The same springs are also used without the shim under PR codes UC0+0YQ, but I don't know if that is 4-cylinder or V6.
> 
> For the front I'm wondering if the 5x Red & 1x Grey (L88) is a manual box V6.
> There is also 3x Red & 3x Grey (L90) for the V6 front too.... so.. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello bud, on OEMEPC I can see:
> 
> 1. Model PR-L88: (Shed): five red, one grey - part number 8N0411105AD <-- this is what I had on Shed
> 2. Model PR-L89: four red, two grey dots - part number 8N0411105AE
> 3. Model PR-L90: three red, three grey - part number 8N0411105AF
> 
> A spring with seven dots like yours is a first on me though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ But it sounds like it's the same model as mine.
> 
> Would you happen to know what the models e.g. PR-L88 mean?
> 
> Cheese
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

I double checked my sticker and it is L89 on mine
Interesting that your V6 DSG has different PR code for the front springs than my V6 DSG.
Both are UK cars.
Mine is Sept 2003, 2004 Model Year.

Very ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ !!


----------



## alexgreyhead

Cheers for the help, David C and Silkman 

Shed was registered in Oct 2005 as far as I recall.

The OEM springs and shocks arrived today but the rear springs are unmarked and look suspiciously like an old set of Bilstein B3 rears - worryingly, the old Billie rear springs are very rusty at the bottom, so I'm going to make sure I coat mine liberally with Bilt Hamber or zinc primer etc...

/Al


----------



## davebowk

Wheel swap, fronts to rear.
The fronts were feeling a bit iffy in the heavy rain this week and the rears had much more tread on them.
Also refitted the cleaned up and painted brake line bracket on my new front struts.

Oh and while i was swapping wheels i noticed a dent and scratch in my front wing. Probably from the supermarket. Another job to do.


----------



## TheBlueStingray

The tyres with most tread should be used as rears, so you should be changing them back actually. 
It's easier to compensate for understeer than oversteer.


----------



## davebowk

TheBlueStingray said:


> The tyres with most tread should be used as rears, so you should be changing them back actually.
> It's easier to compensate for understeer than oversteer.


It was aquaplaning on the motorway in heavy rain the front end was going very lite, front's had about 5mm and rears about 8 mm so should be a bit better now. They will still work well in general thrashing around in the wet as they are A rated wet grip tyres.


----------



## BrianB

Collected some parts that I had powder coated.


----------



## norv675

Today I fitted my Silicone crankcase breather hose that has been in the garage for a while.

https://creationsmotorsport.com/car-par ... icone.html


----------



## stevebratt

keithriley said:


> Would all the heat applied not turn the seals to toast ???


The heat was applied to the nipple not the caliper, then cooled with a wet rag. The idea is to heat the nipple up quickly and then cool it quickly so it Expands and contracts, breaking it free, unlike normally when your would heat the nut up, or the thing surrounding the bolt in order to expand it, this woudlnt work well in the calipers case as its very big and woudlnt really get hot enough.

I woudl have though the seal should be fine as the caliper certainly didnt get any warmer than it woudl under heavy braking and so far the caliper has been working really well, being able to bleed the brakes properly has improoved them 10 fold.


----------



## TiTi_Boy

Cleaned the injectors and changed the seals. 128k miles these injectors were going on. Very dirty.

I wasn't expecting much in terms of performance improvements doing this but the engine is more responsive.


----------



## darylw357

Not quite today but this month at least 

Standard discs and pads all round with a splash of red, front strut top mounts, fuel hose and a oil change.


----------



## darylw357

TiTi_Boy said:


> Cleaned the injectors and changed the seals. 128k miles these injectors were going on. Very dirty.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much in terms of performance improvements doing this but the engine is more responsive.


Did you send them off to one of those cleaning services or ?


----------



## TiTi_Boy

darylw357 said:


> TiTi_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the injectors and changed the seals. 128k miles these injectors were going on. Very dirty.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much in terms of performance improvements doing this but the engine is more responsive.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send them off to one of those cleaning services or ?
Click to expand...

No, I was going to send them off and get them cleaned with Ultrasonic. But I bought some STP carb cleaner, It has a good spray on it, and was able to blast the crap out of the jet holes and at the other end and tap any bits out that might have been clogging. I think I managed to get most of the crud out with the can.


----------



## silkman

I see my injector cleaning thread has been popular with the forum, good job


----------



## silkman

stevebratt said:


> The heat was applied to the nipple not the caliper, then cooled with a wet rag. The idea is to heat the nipple up quickly and then cool it quickly so it Expands and contracts, breaking it free, unlike normally when your would heat the nut up, or the thing surrounding the bolt in order to expand it, this woudlnt work well in the calipers case as its very big and woudlnt really get hot enough.
> 
> I woudl have though the seal should be fine as the caliper certainly didnt get any warmer than it woudl under heavy braking and so far the caliper has been working really well, being able to bleed the brakes properly has improoved them 10 fold.


They have this freezing spray which may or may not work, just posting it for reference. Probably more brands exist; any fast evaporating spray would take down the temperature really...








Apparently localized temp goes down to -50C

https://eshop.wuerth.de/Product-categor ... %255B%255D


----------



## stevebratt

removed the gearbox. a few hurdles along the way but after the tips here and a couple of you tube videos it came out no problem, tomorrows job is to take the box apart to repair first and second, then put it all back together. Ill then change the clutch and at some point tomorrow or monday ill start to refit it all being well.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Nothing much to report - today, I checked that the maximum suspension droop on the Bilstein B8s was enough to give a good margin for extension above the OEM V6 ride height of 370ish mm hub centre to wheelarch - and it was, at 453mm front and 443mm rears.

That gives me 83mm of extension at the front and 73mm at the rear before the wheels leave the ground - plenty enough for most driving short of barrel rolls... 

I also sprayed up some wheel centres to match the newly-refurb'd replica wheels:










Annoyingly, there was a bit of a reaction - I don't know if the original paint reacted or if I got a fine spray of contaminant on the primer, but the colour coat reacted as you can see if you zoom in a bit on the pic 

Tomorrow, I'll be replacing the H&R -25mm springs (too soft, too low) with a set of OEM V6 springs, keeping the Bilstein B8s.

Fingers crossed rain doesn't stop play... 

Oh, and a few days ago I took a photo of Shed:










/Al


----------



## Jazzle

Today I couldn't resist adding another one to my fleet .....


----------



## alexgreyhead

(Yesterday, I...) Took the plunge and fitted OEM V6 springs to Shed's Bilstein B8 shocks, and replaced the purple poly front strut top mounts with OEM-spec squishy rubber ones.

I wish I'd done this sooner [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The shocks give a nice firm ride, the OEM top mounts have fixed the crashy ride on big bumps, the stiffer H&R anti-roll bars stop the front end being too wallowy, and the OEM springs are the only ones I've tried in five years which ride nicely even on the worst of St Albans roads.

I think the ride height has settled at 365mm wheel centre to arch - I'll take a proper measurement in a week or two...

I'm very happy with the ride, and Mrs Alex Greyhead is also happy that she won't lose any more teeth fillings... hopefully... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Rears dismantled - using a jack to push the trailing arm down enough to get the OEM springs in:










Old springs - pristine under the coilover gaitors:










Mangled top-caps - these were pinched into the wrong place when I built the struts last time and they've deformed, killing the top mount bearings. Lesson learnt - make sure the top cap isn't trapped between the top shoulder of the piston and the bearing:




























OEM V6 front springs (five red, one grey dot) treated with Bilt Hamber anti-rust and zinc paint to preserve them:










Front struts assembled and gaitors back on:










Front-end in bits:



















/Al


----------



## silkman

Good to hear you're happy with the suspension at last.


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> Good to hear you're happy with the suspension at last.


Cheers bud  For at least a week... 

But I might need your help - I have a leaking inner left and outer right front CV boot on Shed, and because she's a DSG apparently the manual boots might not fit.

Do you have any tips to find the right parts?

Thanks!

/Al


----------



## LesRSV

alexgreyhead said:


> Do you have any tips to find the right parts?


This any help? https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tts+coupe+roadster/att/2003-278/4/407-407035/


----------



## alexgreyhead

LesRSV said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any tips to find the right parts?
> 
> 
> 
> This any help? https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tts+coupe+roadster/att/2003-278/4/407-407035/
Click to expand...

Thanks bud.

That looks like you'd have to buy the whole CV joint as a kit?

If yes, would you know if Audi lists a part number for the boots on their own, or a kit with the stainless steel bands...? 

/Al


----------



## LesRSV

It looks like item 19 & 20 are the boot kits without joints?


----------



## David C

LesRSV said:


> It looks like item 19 & 20 are the boot kits without joints?


Yes 19 & 20 are boot kits.

17 & 18 are complete joints (including boots).


----------



## alexgreyhead

Ahh brilliant, thanks Les and David


----------



## macadamy

Well, over the last few days

Swapped over my dashpod with one I got from Lee at Audi TT Northwest parts.

Took a fair bit of faffing, but I got there in the end.

Matt


----------



## Neil

... got a new MoT. No advisories.

Strange how when your car gets older (18 years now) you're convinced there'll be something wrong and it'll fail, despite being on top of maintenance, and then when it's a totally clean pass I'm really happy


----------



## Ganja47

Received a stack of tyres


----------



## BadgerTT

Had a feeling that the oil dipstick might not all be there since I got my TT, so ordered up a new one. Had lost rather more plastic than I had thought. Looks like the sump has been off before, but they obviously gave up trying to get all the hard to reach bolts back in as looks like they might not even be there currently (though no obvious leak - well from there at least).

Dropping the sump has been on the 'to do' list so already have a new pick up/sealant/oil return gasket - now need some spare sump pan bolts and also possibly a replacement turbo oil return pipe as that is looking a little malformed on the lower curve where it may have been brute forced back into position (and possibly without a gasket given evidence of sealant). So sadly now looks like it might be a garage job to sort it out.


----------



## Andre-77

A foggy sunday road trip


----------



## droopsnoot

... started cleaning up the replacement rear arms, ready to go on my car to try to stop the suspension creaking. It's a bit of a "job creep", in that the original job was to replace the rear calipers because one might be binding a little. That led to the rear brake pipes, because they're not de-rusting themselves, and that led to "might as well fix the creak at the same time". I did start off with good intentions, scrape it all back, apply rust killer, then paint, but I'm running out of time before the MOT and now I'm just scraping, wire-brushing and painting. Not as if it will last all that long under the car anyway.

And on the way home, it started running on three cylinders, so it sounds as if a coil pack has gone.


----------



## droopsnoot

Ran VCDS to try to figure out which coil pack had gone, and it showed no fault codes. So I started swapping them one by one, to try to narrow it down. I did the first two and it made no difference, so I removed the gubbins that sits above three and four and immediately noticed that the coil pack on four was sitting a bit higher. Pushed it back into place, and the car runs on four again. It sort-of explain why there was no fault code for the coil pack as that was working fine, but I'm surprised there's no detection of the plug not firing, somehow.

My original coil packs were bolt-down ones, and when I first replaced them I bought used from someone on here, all of which were the (later?) push on type that aren't held in place. I did consider swapping them around so that three and four were bolt-down ones as they're harder to get to. Then I fell for "it's running, leave it" and put the covers back on.


----------



## davebowk

droopsnoot said:


> Ran VCDS to try to figure out which coil pack had gone, and it showed no fault codes. So I started swapping them one by one, to try to narrow it down. I did the first two and it made no difference, so I removed the gubbins that sits above three and four and immediately noticed that the coil pack on four was sitting a bit higher. Pushed it back into place, and the car runs on four again. It sort-of explain why there was no fault code for the coil pack as that was working fine, but I'm surprised there's no detection of the plug not firing, somehow.
> 
> My original coil packs were bolt-down ones, and when I first replaced them I bought used from someone on here, all of which were the (later?) push on type that aren't held in place. I did consider swapping them around so that three and four were bolt-down ones as they're harder to get to. Then I fell for "it's running, leave it" and put the covers back on.


Try these https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... XUQAvD_BwE


----------



## droopsnoot

Cheers, they're lovely. I'm not spending £80 on four bits of bent steel, but I might pinch the idea and make something suitable.

I did think about just putting some packing between the coil pack and the bottom of the bracket above it, but not sure about heat. It's taken at least two years for it to pop up, and I know next time to look for this before starting to swap coils out.


----------



## davebowk

droopsnoot said:


> Cheers, they're lovely. I'm not spending £80 on four bits of bent steel, but I might pinch the idea and make something suitable.
> 
> I did think about just putting some packing between the coil pack and the bottom of the bracket above it, but not sure about heat. It's taken at least two years for it to pop up, and I know next time to look for this before starting to swap coils out.


Yeah i would make some too at that price, but did you see this kit at £270  https://www.awesomegti.com/034motorspor ... -kit-1-8t/


----------



## Horlixx

Took the old girl out for a photo


----------



## miTTzee

Hi de Hi - nice looking motor Horlixx. Like the wheels as well.
very cool 8)

Regards - miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## droopsnoot

davebowk said:


> Yeah i would make some too at that price, but did you see this kit at £270  https://www.awesomegti.com/034motorspor ... -kit-1-8t/


Nice that they offer finance on it. I really haven't looked at all the blingy stuff that's available for these things, I hate to imagine how much it's possible to spend.


----------



## droopsnoot

Might have to eat my words now, as it's running on three again. I'll have a look why tomorrow.


----------



## darylw357

You can still buy the bolt down kind.


----------



## droopsnoot

Yes, that might be the next thing. Not sure it's the same fault at the moment, I haven't looked. Before I noticed number four had lifted, I swapped one and two for spares, and it might be that one of those had a fault.


----------



## blind_peach

After probably slightly over a month and a half of work, I have gotten the TT running and moving. Today I fitted 15mm spacers on the front wheels so my calipers would no longer be grinding the rims. I also took pictures after a nice dusting.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Your TT looks great, Blind Peach!

It looks like you live in a very nice part of the world, too - whereabouts was that photo taken, if I can be nosey? 

/Al


----------



## blind_peach

It was taken in/I live in the inland Empire, Southern California. Half the state is on fire currently but I happen to be fortunate enough to not be in danger from them. I hope the best for those who are. You can see grey stuff in the sky in the background. I've been trying to determine if it's ash or smog. Probably both


----------



## alexgreyhead

We're seeing some scary images of those fires on the news over here - it looks apocalyptic 

Stay safe


----------



## Andymoor94

...installed a toothbrush into my headlamp washer line and disconnected the pump because the previous owner suffered a front end collision and put the old, smashed jets in the new bumper 

MOT will be fun next month


----------



## Andymoor94

blind_peach said:


> After probably slightly over a month and a half of work, I have gotten the TT running and moving. Today I fitted 15mm spacers on the front wheels so my calipers would no longer be grinding the rims. I also took pictures after a nice dusting.


Gorgeous example. What bumper is that?


----------



## droopsnoot

Andymoor94 said:


> ...installed a toothbrush into my headlamp washer line and disconnected the pump because the previous owner suffered a front end collision and put the old, smashed jets in the new bumper
> 
> MOT will be fun next month


Maybe not. From the MOT testers manual ( https://www.gov.uk/guidance/mot-inspect ... tion-4-1-6 ) : "You must inspect vehicles first used on or after 1 September 2009 equipped with headlamp washers."


----------



## norv675

Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.


----------



## Neil

Horlixx said:


> Took the old girl out for a photo


Looks lovely, I like the Votex wheels, and not seen them in gold before, like it.

Is that an LCR splitter? Trying to decide what splitter to go for.


----------



## alexgreyhead

norv675 said:


> Finished of putting together my Arms,,


Fancy. What bushes are those?

Cheers 

/Al


----------



## norv675

alexgreyhead said:


> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished of putting together my Arms,,
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy. What bushes are those?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

Got them off eBay from Portugal 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bora-Golf-IV ... SwJ69beDKB


----------



## alexgreyhead

Good find. Something else for me to add to Shed's list...!


----------



## imartyn

norv675 said:


> Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.


Great work there, however, (sorry), in the 20+ years this platform has existed neither of the big players in this market have offered a replacement for this bush/bearing, strange when they offer every other suspension bush.
Perhaps when you consider how little rubber there is in Audis' replacement that's the reason why.

Food for thought :wink:


----------



## davebowk

imartyn said:


> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there, however, (sorry), in the 20+ years this platform has existed neither of the big players in this market have offered a replacement for this bush/bearing, strange when they offer every other suspension bush.
> Perhaps when you consider how little rubber there is in Audis' replacement that's the reason why.
> 
> Food for thought :wink:
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing, i saw the yellow ones in the link a few weeks back and was also reluctant to put the propper rubber replacements in, so.
I'm modifying some rose joints for a Vectra and Saab to fit. Test one arrived this week and has been done, ordered another 3 to do yesterday. All will be fitted next week.


----------



## alexgreyhead

imartyn said:


> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there, however, (sorry), in the 20+ years this platform has existed neither of the big players in this market have offered a replacement for this bush/bearing, strange when they offer every other suspension bush.
> Perhaps when you consider how little rubber there is in Audis' replacement that's the reason why.
> 
> Food for thought :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi imartyn, could you help me understand what's shown in your pic?

Are there two of the rubber bushes - left and centre - and one of the earlier rose-jointed bushes on the right?

Thanks


----------



## Ganja47

Had 4 Eagle F1 AS5 fitted. What a difference to the run down ThreeA boots that were on before


----------



## imartyn

alexgreyhead said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there, however, (sorry), in the 20+ years this platform has existed neither of the big players in this market have offered a replacement for this bush/bearing, strange when they offer every other suspension bush.
> Perhaps when you consider how little rubber there is in Audis' replacement that's the reason why.
> 
> Food for thought :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi imartyn, could you help me understand what's shown in your pic?
> 
> Are there two of the rubber bushes - left and centre - and one of the earlier rose-jointed bushes on the right?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Exactly that  I think the sectioned rubber bush is from two different manufacturers as there's a slight difference on one end of the inner tube.


----------



## imartyn

davebowk said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there, however, (sorry), in the 20+ years this platform has existed neither of the big players in this market have offered a replacement for this bush/bearing, strange when they offer every other suspension bush.
> Perhaps when you consider how little rubber there is in Audis' replacement that's the reason why.
> 
> Food for thought :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, i saw the yellow ones in the link a few weeks back and was also reluctant to put the propper rubber replacements in, so.
> I'm modifying some rose joints for a Vectra and Saab to fit. Test one arrived this week and has been done, ordered another 3 to do yesterday. All will be fitted next week.
Click to expand...

I looked briefly into alternatives last year when I found out just how many cars use these spherical joints.
Which dimensions needed modding, as you obviously couldn't find a straight replacement either.


----------



## davebowk

davebowk said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off putting together my Arms together after being power coated.
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there, however, (sorry), in the 20+ years this platform has existed neither of the big players in this market have offered a replacement for this bush/bearing, strange when they offer every other suspension bush.
> Perhaps when you consider how little rubber there is in Audis' replacement that's the reason why.
> 
> Food for thought :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, i saw the yellow ones in the link a few weeks back and was also reluctant to put the propper rubber replacements in, so.
> I'm modifying some rose joints for a Vectra and Saab to fit. Test one arrived this week and has been done, ordered another 3 to do yesterday. All will be fitted next week.
Click to expand...

I looked briefly into alternatives last year when I found out just how many cars use these spherical joints.
Which dimensions needed modding, as you obviously couldn't find a straight replacement either.[/quote]

The OD needs approx 1.5mm off, i will finalise the size when i fit them and the length needs 2mm off so 1mm off either end. This is using Vauxhall vectra or Saab 5-9 joints


----------



## imartyn

They're pretty much an interference fit, are you having them ground to size or turned & Loctite.


----------



## davebowk

imartyn said:


> They're pretty much an interference fit, are you having them ground to size or turned & Loctite.


I bought a normal rubber type and measured it.
The new spherical joint i have turned down to within +0.05 of what it should be for a press fit.
I will be fitting them next week in work so they will be finished to size then.

The standard replacement was difficult to measure accurately as it's slightly out of round.


----------



## silverbug

Having had my alloys powder coated and shod with new tyres I didn't really want to use repro centre caps so thought I'd have a go at cleaning up the originals.
To my amazement using nothing more than some Autosol and a scalpel nearly all the tarnish /corrosion on the Audi rings logo came off and they look almost as new .
2 done , 2 to go , can you tell which is which? :lol:


----------



## blind_peach

Andymoor94 said:


> blind_peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> After probably slightly over a month and a half of work, I have gotten the TT running and moving. Today I fitted 15mm spacers on the front wheels so my calipers would no longer be grinding the rims. I also took pictures after a nice dusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous example. What bumper is that?
Click to expand...

I'm not exactly sure what the bumper is. It is very similar to the mk1 TT QS front bumper but my front and left fenders are OSIR fiberglass and when I was looking more into those I saw a the bumper there too, so I think it might be the OSIR bumper too. Not too sure


----------



## droopsnoot

silverbug said:


> Having had my alloys powder coated and shod with new tyres I didn't really want to use repro centre caps so thought I'd have a go at cleaning up the originals.
> To my amazement using nothing more than some Autosol and a scalpel nearly all the tarnish /corrosion on the Audi rings logo came off and they look almost as new .
> 2 done , 2 to go , can you tell which is which? :lol:


That's interesting, I'll have to have a go at that. I painted my wheels and centre caps last year, and I haven't put the logos back on because they're so dirty. I was looking for a way to refinish them, but maybe the decent finish is still under there somewhere.


----------



## darylw357

Fitted an undertray.


----------



## BrianB

Yesterday actually removed my ac compressor


----------



## alexgreyhead

A couple of days ago, I got Shed through the MOT with no advisories (w00t), and had the OEM back box fitted to the 3" centre section and sports cats by EMP Performance in St Albans.

Geeky ramblings ahead:

The sound from the combination of OEM exhaust (with the flap working as standard) and free-flowed cats is probably the best sound from the VR6 engine I've ever had - it just sounds lovely without being loud or bassy - a bit like the slightly-growly n/a Porker sound.

I'm over the moon with it.

Shame it's taken me a total of six exhausts to get to this point [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Here's a small giraffe helping me to inspect the inside of my £15 eBay special exhaust box (with my £5 eBay special colonoscopy camera... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ) to make sure the baffles haven't collapsed inside, isn't full of soil or spiders, etc...










Some pics of the work. I need a new exhaust rubber and I know the welding has some splatter - that's apparently down to the slightly crusty original pipework they had to tack on to...














































(I mean, I say I'm happy, but I'm already toying with the idea of customising an OEM back box to change the 2.5" inlet pipe to a 3" inlet...)

/Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> Geeky ramblings ahead:
> 
> The sound from the combination of OEM exhaust (with the flap working as standard) and free-flowed cats is probably the best sound from the VR6 engine I've ever had - it just sounds lovely without being loud or bassy - a bit like the slightly-growly n/a Porker sound.
> 
> I'm over the moon with it.
> 
> Shame it's taken me a total of six exhausts to get to this point [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al


Interesting. I briefly bypassed the flapper and put it back after a few days of the drone at around 40. My whole exhaust is showing it's age a bit, so I snagged a resonated cat back SuperSprint on a big sale in July, but I have yet to fit it. Hoping it's not going to be a step back, since it doesn't have the flapper. I've actually been eyeballing it with the mind to transfer over the flapper gizmo if that mid range is as annoying as it was when I disabled the flapper on the stock system.


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geeky ramblings ahead:
> 
> The sound from the combination of OEM exhaust (with the flap working as standard) and free-flowed cats is probably the best sound from the VR6 engine I've ever had - it just sounds lovely without being loud or bassy - a bit like the slightly-growly n/a Porker sound.
> 
> I'm over the moon with it.
> 
> Shame it's taken me a total of six exhausts to get to this point [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I briefly bypassed the flapper and put it back after a few days of the drone at around 40. My whole exhaust is showing it's age a bit, so I snagged a resonated cat back SuperSprint on a big sale in July, but I have yet to fit it. Hoping it's not going to be a step back, since it doesn't have the flapper. I've actually been eyeballing it with the mind to transfer over the flapper gizmo if that mid range is as annoying as it was when I disabled the flapper on the stock system.
Click to expand...

You can buy those flapper valves on eBay (ours is the normally-open type) in standard 2", 2.25" etc sizes, made of stainless. I think they're a good idea for keeping the boominess out of the exhaust when moving slowly around town etc.

Al


----------



## torqueit

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geeky ramblings ahead:
> 
> The sound from the combination of OEM exhaust (with the flap working as standard) and free-flowed cats is probably the best sound from the VR6 engine I've ever had - it just sounds lovely without being loud or bassy - a bit like the slightly-growly n/a Porker sound.
> 
> I'm over the moon with it.
> 
> Shame it's taken me a total of six exhausts to get to this point [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> /Al
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I briefly bypassed the flapper and put it back after a few days of the drone at around 40. My whole exhaust is showing it's age a bit, so I snagged a resonated cat back SuperSprint on a big sale in July, but I have yet to fit it. Hoping it's not going to be a step back, since it doesn't have the flapper. I've actually been eyeballing it with the mind to transfer over the flapper gizmo if that mid range is as annoying as it was when I disabled the flapper on the stock system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy those flapper valves on eBay (ours is the normally-open type) in standard 2", 2.25" etc sizes, made of stainless. I think they're a good idea for keeping the boominess out of the exhaust when moving slowly around town etc.
> 
> Al
Click to expand...

Didn't even occur to me you could buy one of these, but of course! Thinking this is one of what you had in mind?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Stee ... ake%3AAudi

Looks like it will need to take a trip to someone who welds stainless. In theory my little MIG welder could be setup to do this, but never having welded stainless, I should probably leave it to someone else. I think I'll also give a go with it as is and see how it sounds first. :wink:


----------



## alexgreyhead

torqueit said:


> Didn't even occur to me you could buy one of these, but of course! Thinking this is one of what you had in mind?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Stee ... ake%3AAudi
> 
> Looks like it will need to take a trip to someone who welds stainless. In theory my little MIG welder could be setup to do this, but never having welded stainless, I should probably leave it to someone else. I think I'll also give a go with it as is and see how it sounds first. :wink:


That's the kiddo!

Seems sensible not to cut up your new exhaust until/unless you need to 

/Al


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Kandice the Black 180 Coupe passed the MOT with only a few advisories:
Front drop links worn
CV joints spliting (PO had used the glue together type)
Nail in rear tyre


----------



## torqueit

Did a test fit of my new OZ Alleggerita rims I had to buy after bending one of my OEM ones. I think I just got over hitting that pothole.


----------



## blind_peach

New window regulator came in today and got it in after 5 hours ugh. Works like a charm now. Slight problem arose where the window doesn't go down when opened. Tried resetting the windows, which I confirmed with the "one tap-all the way down" setting but still not going down. If it's a simple fix, I'll do it. But I'm already used to being gentle with the door and the window so not a big deal.


----------



## BrianB

Window not dropping when door opened could be microswitch in door lock mechanism.


----------



## silverbug

droopsnoot said:


> That's interesting, I'll have to have a go at that. I painted my wheels and centre caps last year, and I haven't put the logos back on because they're so dirty. I was looking for a way to refinish them, but maybe the decent finish is still under there somewhere.


The first 2 caps I used a succession of cotton buds with a dab of polish on the end , the process of removing the tarnish was S-L-O-W and laborious :lol: .
Decided to try the scalpel route and carefully applied the blade just sliced off most of the tarnish .
I still had to apply the metal polish but the process was considerably quicker.
I do have a set of Chinese repro caps but having read on here that the aluminium trim corrodes before your eyes and the securing ring is too big thought I'd try to overhaul the originals.
For an hour or two of time it was definitely worth it .
Am very pleased the way everything has turned out....


----------



## PlasticMac

silverbug said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a set of Chinese repro caps but having read on here that the aluminium trim corrodes before your eyes and the securing ring is too big thought I'd try to overhaul the originals.
> ...
Click to expand...

The Chinese reps I have came with the protective film still on the ally bit, as it was on the raw material, before pressing. I removed it, then finished the ally with wet n'dry and light oil, to give a matt finish. I then lacquered the whole thing. Fit was good in the wheel.
Mac.


----------



## silverbug

PlasticMac said:


> The Chinese reps I have came with the protective film still on the ally bit, as it was on the raw material, before pressing. I removed it, then finished the ally with wet n'dry and light oil, to give a matt finish. I then lacquered the whole thing. Fit was good in the wheel.
> Mac.


Same with mine , covered in film , they're actually quite nice .
The metal ring thing on the repros is far too thick though and was going to swap the Genuine ones over , until I decided to try and refurbish the original caps.
I'll use the old caps for as long as I can though .


----------



## davebowk

If you remove the ally from the Chinese caps and paint them they look really good, and nothing to corrode.
Needs cleaning.


----------



## silverbug

davebowk said:


> If you remove the ally from the Chinese caps and paint them they look really good, and nothing to corrode.
> Needs cleaning.


Worth knowing , thanks.


----------



## Kryton

Changed resistors for side airbags, cleared code, fitted liquid gauge & discovered the missus has curbed one of the wheels. Can't seem to get the rns-e to click back in either so will tackle that tomorrow


----------



## Kryton

Swapped out my old Lotus s2 seats (grey alcantara) that I had sitting about for a trial fitment with some retrimmed s1 probax (red / black leather). Had the old seat runners from the exige here plus some runners from my Evo Pole Positions so handy keeping bits from old cars  Now just need some red door cards & knee pads to tie it all in. Being 6ft 5, these make such a huge difference that I don't even need the steering wheel all the way up any more! Loads of space plus no seat belt fowling side of the seat like most buckets


----------



## ChriDel

Changed rims and seats  so much better


----------



## torqueit

Fitted my new Supersprint exhaust.


----------



## Hoggy

torqueit said:


> Fitted my new Supersprint exhaust.


Hi, Are you happy with the sound etc, it looks abit too long to me. Can it be adjusted?
Hoggy


----------



## torqueit

Hoggy said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new Supersprint exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Are you happy with the sound etc, it looks abit too long to me. Can it be adjusted?
> Hoggy
Click to expand...

I have not been able to take her for a proper spin yet (totally unrelated issue has her stuck until tomorrow), but the note idling and bliping the throttle etc. without load sounds good. Yes, I do agree on the tips being out a bit, and it doesn't seem to be adjustable. Not sure if you could cut out a little part of the front resonator pipe and slide it all forward or not, but as of now, the hangers are true, and I think it's as designed.


----------



## norv675

Swapped out my CCM module and swap out the Alarm Siren. With all the side panels off the siren was easy to change, it took a couple of minutes

Brought a second-hand siren of the bay but it still does not work.


----------



## David C

norv675 said:


> Brought a second-hand siren of the bay but it still does not work.


If it is the correct p/n, give it a while to charge it's batteries.

Is it the later version with p/n ending "A" ?


----------



## ChriDel

Front bumper changed


----------



## torqueit

torqueit said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my new Supersprint exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Are you happy with the sound etc, it looks abit too long to me. Can it be adjusted?
> Hoggy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been able to take her for a proper spin yet (totally unrelated issue has her stuck until tomorrow), but the note idling and bliping the throttle etc. without load sounds good. Yes, I do agree on the tips being out a bit, and it doesn't seem to be adjustable. Not sure if you could cut out a little part of the front resonator pipe and slide it all forward or not, but as of now, the hangers are true, and I think it's as designed.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy. Thought I'd give you (and others) a road test follow up. Quite happy with it. This is the resonated version, and while the note is different from stock and a little more vocal, it is quite civilized. It doesn't appear to suffer from the drone that others report with some other systems. Rolling down the highway windows up is nice, and cabin levels are pretty good/quiet. When you are in the twisties and nail it, it sounds great. What is interesting is the low RPM growl I got when I fitted my Skunk2 velocity stack is not as prevalent. Mind you, it still sounds great pulling from low RPM, but again, just a different note from before. And for reference, I had tried disabling the flapper valve on the stock system and found it really annoying in the 40mph range and put it back. This system doesn't seem to suffer from that with both pipes always open. Bottom line is I'd do it again and recommend this system to someone looking for an upgrade.


----------



## Ganja47

Finally don't have to drive onto a block of wood anymore to get the jack under the TT


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Did my microswitch on the drivers door, and after MANY failed attempts, reset the electric window. Turns out when it gets hot (from the many failed attempts) the window motor needs to cool - the window failed to operate for a while (you could hear the switches clicking though), wasn't until I felt the motor and nearly burned myself I realised what was going on!

Also turns out I must have had the door card on too tight the first time and was the factor in the rest not working.


----------



## kazz_zigal

Replaced a rear ABS sensor &#8230; A real mare of a job gets the nut out. It put up a real fight after 17 years of not moving. The ABS now work again .. just the ESP to sort out another day.


----------



## hutters

Fitted a new AMM and did the Wakbox mod. Nice an easy job and makes the car work properly again (well almost, just waiting for the replacement N75 to arrive!).


----------



## droopsnoot

Well, not quite today, but late last week.


----------



## Bo!

Jacked front of car up, this is as far as I got with servicing, fitting coil-overs and some other bits and pieces.
Start working on it soon, I hope...

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## norv675

David C said:


> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brought a second-hand siren of the bay but it still does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the correct p/n, give it a while to charge it's batteries.
> 
> Is it the later version with p/n ending "A" ?
Click to expand...

Yes the p/n does end with and A.


----------



## PlasticMac

If you have VCDS, an auto scan will check the siren. If faulty, you'll get something like "no comms to horn"
Mac.


----------



## davebowk

Got a positive result for covid.
None of the Covid symptoms it was more flu like symptoms on and off from last Tuesday then hit hard on Saturday/Sunday
Be on your guard, the symptoms may not be what you expect


----------



## silkman

davebowk said:


> Got a positive result for covid.
> None of the Covid symptoms it was more flu like symptoms on and off from last Tuesday then hit hard on Saturday/Sunday
> Be on your guard, the symptoms may not be what you expect


  
Hope you get off easily mate.

Stay home and keep buying more tools online.


----------



## tt92103

davebowk said:


> Got a positive result for covid.
> None of the Covid symptoms it was more flu like symptoms on and off from last Tuesday then hit hard on Saturday/Sunday
> Be on your guard, the symptoms may not be what you expect


I caught it early on in March, only a few days after California locked down. For me it was a fever for 2 days with body aches and mild chest tightness, then I lost my taste and smell for a week. Verified later with an antibody test. Wasn't bad at all. Then I took the next 2 weeks off to "recover" and worked on the TT for the entire 2 weeks. I got a lot done and spent several hours a day on the forum and learned a huge amount, it was the best thing that ever happened to my TT!
What's strange is since then I have never felt better. No after effects at all. It's been 6 months, now I'm wondering when my "immunity" will fade away...


----------



## norv675

Just fitted a short shifter.....OMG what a difference, so easy to fit. 
Tried fitting it a couple of weeks ago but had problems getting into reverse.

This time i did it a little different, i only took off the attachment to the shifter on the left closest the engine, I left the one on the right on and just removed the circlip. Put it all back and was shocked it shifted greatly straight away.

This is a really good upgrade and cheap and simple to do.


----------



## PlasticMac

norv675 said:


> Just fitted a short shifter.....OMG what a difference, so easy to fit.
> Tried fitting it a couple of weeks ago but had problems getting into reverse.
> 
> This time i did it a little different, i only took off the attachment to the shifter on the left closest the engine, I left the one on the right on and just removed the circlip. Put it all back and was shocked it shifted greatly straight away.
> 
> This is a really good upgrade and cheap and simple to do.


Which one did you use, Diesel Geek?
Mac.


----------



## blind_peach

tt92103 said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a positive result for covid.
> None of the Covid symptoms it was more flu like symptoms on and off from last Tuesday then hit hard on Saturday/Sunday
> Be on your guard, the symptoms may not be what you expect
> 
> 
> 
> I caught it early on in March, only a few days after California locked down. For me it was a fever for 2 days with body aches and mild chest tightness, then I lost my taste and smell for a week. Verified later with an antibody test. Wasn't bad at all. Then I took the next 2 weeks off to "recover" and worked on the TT for the entire 2 weeks. I got a lot done and spent several hours a day on the forum and learned a huge amount, it was the best thing that ever happened to my TT!
> What's strange is since then I have never felt better. No after effects at all. It's been 6 months, now I'm wondering when my "immunity" will fade away...
Click to expand...

your immunity will probably fade away if people keep letting the virus spread. I am in inland empire but thankfully haven't caught it. Lockdown let me work on my TT a lot. But in regards to the virus, the more it spreads, the higher the chance of it mutating. More mutations in it's genome can lead to a slew of problems and that is something scientists are very worried about. Don't get me started on the possibility of what can happen with catching COVID and the flu.


----------



## norv675

PlasticMac said:


> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fitted a short shifter.....OMG what a difference, so easy to fit.
> Tried fitting it a couple of weeks ago but had problems getting into reverse.
> 
> This time i did it a little different, i only took off the attachment to the shifter on the left closest the engine, I left the one on the right on and just removed the circlip. Put it all back and was shocked it shifted greatly straight away.
> 
> This is a really good upgrade and cheap and simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you use, Diesel Geek?
> Mac.
Click to expand...

#

Got this from eBay..


----------



## davebowk

norv675 said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norv675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fitted a short shifter.....OMG what a difference, so easy to fit.
> Tried fitting it a couple of weeks ago but had problems getting into reverse.
> 
> This time i did it a little different, i only took off the attachment to the shifter on the left closest the engine, I left the one on the right on and just removed the circlip. Put it all back and was shocked it shifted greatly straight away.
> 
> This is a really good upgrade and cheap and simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you use, Diesel Geek?
> Mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #
> 
> Got this from eBay..
Click to expand...

Same one i used, 10 min job and nice improvement on gear shifts.


----------



## tt92103

Today I got these black rings on Ebay but they are slightly bigger than my original rings.

Any tips on removing the original rings? I was going to use a heat gun and plastic screwdriver.

The adhesive backing on the new black rings is horrible and I can't see it lasting a month before the rings will fall off. What is a recommended adhesive to use to attach the black rings??


----------



## BrianB

I used dental floss when I removed mine in April 2017, using a sawing action wrapped around my fingers or fishing line. The adhesive on mine has been ok, didn't use anything else.


----------



## davebowk

tt92103 said:


> Today I got these black rings on Ebay but they are slightly bigger than my original rings.
> 
> Any tips on removing the original rings? I was going to use a heat gun and plastic screwdriver.
> 
> The adhesive backing on the new black rings is horrible and I can't see it lasting a month before the rings will fall off. What is a recommended adhesive to use to attach the black rings??


I fitted these about 3 month back and no sign of them coming unstuck with the applied adhesive https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-RINGS-B ... 2749.l2649


----------



## darylw357

Fitted some EBC Yellowstuff pads as I have another track day next weekend (corona permitting).


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Fitted an air filter - seems to be the standard first upgrade to make


----------



## Kryton

Sorry for the delay but totally missed this! I find ebay.de is better source of parts for our TT's so might be worth keeping an eye on there. To be honest, I didn't realise they were thinner at the time of buying but knew they were leather. It wasn't until I was sitting in the car, ready to install, that I noticed



PlasticMac said:


> Kryton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted leather handbrake, plus the heavier grained leather, thinner knee pads. Also had an aftermarket wind deflector rock up from Germany (as the factory one doesn't go high enough being 6ft5) and also bough a second hand wind deflector so I can swap a couple of trim bits. I'm sure the spare motor will come in handy too at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Hi kryton, where did the knee pads come from please +
> Mac.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kryton

So, one year on I had forgotten about this. Took back to same garage and got the same advisory so clearly the CV gaiter does need doing. What a bunch of idiots. On a plus, it was the only advisory so another years ticket



Kryton said:


> Took mine for an mot a few weeks ago. Got an advisory for split cv gaiter so asked them to order the part. Finally took it back in today for the work only to get a call to say it doesn't need it. I said it was an advisory on the mot so they suggest I contact the place that did it as definitely not needed so mot was wrong. They were confused & tried to backtrack when I pointed out they were the ones that did it. Bloody idiots but at least it didn't cost me anything


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Took the £250 project roadster for an MOT today
Pass with flying colours, no advisories


----------



## Purds1

Fitted some better wheels for my new car. Don't know what the previous guy was thinking


----------



## PlasticMac

Each to his own, but those 9 spokes look perfect. Not that I'm biased...


----------



## BrianB

Purds1 said:


> Fitted some better wheels for my new car. Don't know what the previous guy was thinking


Much much better


----------



## miTTzee

I' with you Bri /Mac [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Managed to squeeze a turbo pressure gauge into the air vent. I used a standard adapter from eBay and no glue! Took quite a bit of effort though but it's nice and tight now 8)


----------



## Purds1

Sorry if I wasn't clear. The white/red wheels were removed and the 9 spokes fitted. I love the look of them on a TT


----------



## torqueit

Purds1 said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. The white/red wheels were removed and the 9 spokes fitted. I love the look of them on a TT


I got it, and think you did the right thing. The only thing that was going to save the others would have been a full repaint, and that's assuming they were in good physical shape. Otherwise, looked like you got into a fight with line marking paint, and lost.


----------



## Tonimacaroni

Yeah, another flawless pass on the MOT. I'm happy


----------



## tt92103

Today Oct 15 is the 10 year anniversary of buying my 2001 TT. Had 60k miles then, has 148600 miles now.
Here it is getting a wheel alignment in Tijuana Mexico.


----------



## silkman

Happy anniversary then! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## torqueit

tt92103 said:


> Today Oct 15 is the 10 year anniversary of buying my 2001 TT. Had 60k miles then, has 148600 miles now.
> Here it is getting a wheel alignment in Tijuana Mexico.


I know things are rough in SoCal, but didn't realize they were that bad! :lol:


----------



## blind_peach

Alignments near my place of residence are at least $100, Tijuana is super close to SD but how much did that alignment run you?


----------



## tt92103

blind_peach said:


> Alignments near my place of residence are at least $100, Tijuana is super close to SD but how much did that alignment run you?


The alignment cost me 700 pesos which is $33. He had an electronic computerized thing he used on the wheel and also he used a tape measure. 
I'm only about 20 minutes drive to Mexico. I used to do a lot of car repairs in Mexico but now I do almost everything myself.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Fixed the belt on my wind deflector, replaced the drivers locking actuator, and removed a pen to solve a rattle. Long day!

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get to fit the boost gauge, and then on Monday it's a new steering rack. This unloved TT is getting its new lease at last.


----------



## BrianB

InkyUK said:


> Fixed the belt on my wind deflector, replaced the drivers locking actuator, and removed a pen to solve a rattle. Long day!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I'll get to fit the boost gauge, and then on Monday it's a new steering rack. This unloved TT is getting its new lease at last.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the drivers lock actuator from?


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

BrianB said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the drivers lock actuator from?


Sure - was this one from eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROAD ... 2749.l2649

Arrived in 2 days (Hermes), almost identical (although definitely lighter) and operates flawlessly so far.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

InkyUK said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the drivers lock actuator from?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - was this one from eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROAD ... 2749.l2649
> 
> Arrived in 2 days (Hermes), almost identical (although definitely lighter) and operates flawlessly so far.
Click to expand...

I've just bought 2 of these to do my roadster and my coupe


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Nice - just remember to adjust the bolts and move the unit a little if it feels mis-aligned when you close the door - I thought I had a problem as you had to really slam the door to close it at first, turns out I just had to loosen the bolts, adjust the unit, re-tighten and try again till it felt normal


----------



## BrianB

InkyUK said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the drivers lock actuator from?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - was this one from eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROAD ... 2749.l2649
> 
> Arrived in 2 days (Hermes), almost identical (although definitely lighter) and operates flawlessly so far.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## blind_peach

Went to the junkyard today because I think I need a new "G251" sensor for my intermittent ABS light (fault code 01279) to go away and reengage Haldex. Found the sensor off a 2001 AWM quattro but not just that. Found a Nuespeed short shifter. Picked both parts up for $8.50


----------



## silkman

blind_peach said:


> Went to the junkyard today because I think I need a new "G251" sensor for my intermittent ABS light (fault code 01279) to go away and reengage Haldex. Found the sensor off a 2001 AWM quattro but not just that. Found a Nuespeed short shifter. Picked both parts up for $8.50


Its amazing you have that junkyard thing in the US. Can't find that where I am.


----------



## Mil-Keith

silkman said:


> blind_peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the junkyard today because I think I need a new "G251" sensor for my intermittent ABS light (fault code 01279) to go away and reengage Haldex. Found the sensor off a 2001 AWM quattro but not just that. Found a Nuespeed short shifter. Picked both parts up for $8.50
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing you have that junkyard thing in the US. Can't find that where I am.
Click to expand...

If you're in the UK, scrap yards often have the occasional TT


----------



## silkman

Today I fixed my dead haldex for 8 eur !!

Really proud and happy


----------



## BrianB

Yesterday actually...removed upper and lower rear track control arms, to be replaced with new items once subframe attachment points have been cleaned up.


----------



## silkman

@BrianB
Nice job!


----------



## BrianB

silkman said:


> @BrianB
> Nice job!


Thank you, still have to remove the rear diff support, waiting on a m14 spline bit and then give the rear subframe a bit of TLC before installing new upper and lower control arms and refurbished diff support.


----------



## silkman

Yesterday I took the TT for an oil service and also attacked the big (to me at least) oil leak that was there for a couple of years. Garage tech took care of that, I just took pictures.
First point of a small leak was the front camshaft, the gasket on that was easy to replace as no need to take out timing belt, only a position sensor

Definitely an easy DIY, remove charge pipe and plastic timing belt cover, remove old gasket and clean thoroughly









Replacement, this part goes in lubricated with oil. Some gaskets/seals go in dry so make sure you know which needs what, usually it will say so in the package.









Next we discovered the plastic L shaped pipe that comes out of the engine, below the intake manifold, this was cracked and came out in pieces. Area around it was heavily caked with oil and dirt









New part, this has a clip that secures it in place, similar to the green coolant valve









Also saw some green coloured oil around the bottom of ac drier/filter. The mechanic washed everything well and we'll check it in a month or so to see if more leaks exist.









And I also discovered I have "eaten up" the yellowstuffs half way :roll:


----------



## BadgerTT

Took the opportunity to finally get my dash pod sorted, with the colder weather causing a rapid loss of pixels. Fantastic service from Paul at PBH-Services in Cirencester (pulled from Hoggy's recent list) at the start of the week, with DIS display replaced, speedo and rpm pointers replaced as starting to get loose, dry solders repaired and full health check. Refitted the pod today, works perfectly and looks fantastic with the display fully present.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the offside rear brake pipe and caliper. I got an advisory on these pipes on last years MOT test, got a great deal on a new pair from a forum member, and have only just got around to swapping them now that the MOT is looming again.


----------



## davebowk

Fitted my new used engine cover with all the rubber grommets in place as it was cheaper than buying 1 new square grommet that was missing.
Also took delivery of a HPA touch motion haldex controller. Saved some money as it was a "new bought by mistake" ebay listing.


----------



## keithriley

Set about a couple of jobs I've been putting off for ages. First of all clean the engine and surroundings off, they were covered in old dirty oil, I think the rocker cover gasket needs changing, but at least now its clean and I might get an indication where its coming from.
Secondly I fitted some soundproofing to the doors, they sounded so horribly tinny and empty beforehand. I bought this stuff online and it's just been sat around waiting to be fitted, if I'd have known how easy the door cards came off I would have done it much sooner, honestly.


----------



## Andre-77

Today i've finally received the new , whitout IMMO :lol: , ECU!










now i'm ready to load my map on!


----------



## BrianB

Finished installing the rear suspension upper and lower track control arms and diff support, hopefully alignment to be carried out next week.


----------



## Mil-Keith

About a week ago I replaced this entire breather circuit, set me back a few ££s but was worth it. Car has never felt so fast. It feels like a new car. Anyone who's worried and can't be bothered to take inlet manifold etc out, don't worry, it can be done without taking it out if you can get your hands around the parts.

Sadly don't have any photos of the old circuit but there were cracks in most places imaginable. The L piece which had been replaced by the metal joint was shattered. There were splits and cracks everywhere, no wonders the car was so sluggish before and eventually had no boost.


----------



## Mil-Keith

Also the other day I got round to eventually fitting a seat delete. Currently don't have the carpet and seat delete parts made/fitted but the support bar and net is in. Found the bar and net on gumtree for £30 from Ireland. Absolute bargain.


----------



## silkman

keithriley said:


> Set about a couple of jobs I've been putting off for ages. First of all clean the engine and surroundings off, they were covered in old dirty oil, I think the rocker cover gasket needs changing, but at least now its clean and I might get an indication where its coming from.
> Secondly I fitted some soundproofing to the doors, they sounded so horribly tinny and empty beforehand. I bought this stuff online and it's just been sat around waiting to be fitted, if I'd have known how easy the door cards came off I would have done it much sooner, honestly.


I still have the soundproofing mats from when I bought the headunit but never bothered fitting them myself. You say it fixes the tin door sound? Thats a job for the new lockdown me thinks.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my offside rear spring, which was revealed to be broken in the mini-service last week. Unfortunately the pair I bought seem to be lower than the pair that are on the car, which means I really should swap the other one to even things out. Whether I do that before or after the MOT is another matter.


----------



## tt92103

Today I replaced the center dome light and visor light bulbs with LEDs. They are insanely bright and white compared to the dim yellowish old regular bulbs. They are so bright I somewhat don't like them. Maybe I'll get used to it.

p.s. the center dome left and right bayonet bulbs are reverse polarity. If you are buying these, search Ebay for "LED BA9S Reverse Polarity bayonet bulbs"


----------



## silverbug

Mil-Keith said:


> About a week ago I replaced this entire breather circuit, set me back a few ££s but was worth it. Car has never felt so fast. It feels like a new car. Anyone who's worried and can't be bothered to take inlet manifold etc out, don't worry, it can be done without taking it out if you can get your hands around the parts.
> 
> Sadly don't have any photos of the old circuit but there were cracks in most places imaginable. The L piece which had been replaced by the metal joint was shattered. There were splits and cracks everywhere, no wonders the car was so sluggish before and eventually had no boost.


Nice 8) .
Do you have a listing of the parts replaced or any particular thread you followed?
I think I must get around to doing the exact same thing on my BAM.
Each time I've tried to work out what was needed I just get so confused and give up :lol: .


----------



## keithriley

silkman said:


> keithriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set about a couple of jobs I've been putting off for ages. First of all clean the engine and surroundings off, they were covered in old dirty oil, I think the rocker cover gasket needs changing, but at least now its clean and I might get an indication where its coming from.
> Secondly I fitted some soundproofing to the doors, they sounded so horribly tinny and empty beforehand. I bought this stuff online and it's just been sat around waiting to be fitted, if I'd have known how easy the door cards came off I would have done it much sooner, honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the soundproofing mats from when I bought the headunit but never bothered fitting them myself. You say it fixes the tin door sound? Thats a job for the new lockdown me thinks.
Click to expand...

Yea it's got rid of that horrible empty door sound when closing them, as for audio improvements, I can't really tell. Fiddliest bit is having to cut individual pieces to stick in, Each door probably only took 30 to 45 mins.


----------



## keithriley

Received and fitted a new post cat Lambda sensor (Gendan), had the EML on for a while, strangely enough straight after the mot, but just lived with it. I'd pre-freed off the old sensor so it was only a 30 min job.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Had 3 new gaskets (Turbo Manifold, Exhaust Manifold, and another that I forget). Car now feels much more consistent.

In first you get turbo lag, though when it kicks in it's like a bat out of hell, in all other gears it's a pretty smooth ride up the rev range (Which I assume is normal?) - through the air filter you can hear it breathing in nicely and lovely noises with the DV does it's thing. No more blowing and sounding like a tractor


----------



## JoeKan

silverbug said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a week ago I replaced this entire breather circuit, set me back a few ££s but was worth it. Car has never felt so fast. It feels like a new car. Anyone who's worried and can't be bothered to take inlet manifold etc out, don't worry, it can be done without taking it out if you can get your hands around the parts.
> 
> Sadly don't have any photos of the old circuit but there were cracks in most places imaginable. The L piece which had been replaced by the metal joint was shattered. There were splits and cracks everywhere, no wonders the car was so sluggish before and eventually had no boost.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 8) .
> Do you have a listing of the parts replaced or any particular thread you followed?
> I think I must get around to doing the exact same thing on my BAM.
> Each time I've tried to work out what was needed I just get so confused and give up :lol: .
Click to expand...

There is a photo showing all the parts with all the part numbers. HOGGY posts that pix often, saying it's the most popular photo on the site. Try looking through the forum. I'll save it for my own reference next time I see it, & I'll be able to re-post when necessary.


----------



## blind_peach

Got most of my Powerflex poly bushes in; rear control arms, front control arm, and dogbone mount. I still haven't gotten the one piece front control arm rear bushing. It's nearly impossible. If anyone has tips and tricks, let me know. It all just pops out when I'm using my press so I may go out and buy a vice and try using that. Literally the last two control arm bushings I need to insert.


----------



## StuartDB

I thought lots of these powerflex replacement bushes didn't need to be pressed in, as where stiff enough to be in 2 halves?


----------



## blind_peach

yeah every single bushing that was two halves i got in, but there is one bushing that isn't and ugh it's a pain. I wish it were a two piece since all the others were so easy to get in. 
https://www.powerflexusa.com/shop/produ ... shing-2780


----------



## hutters

silverbug said:


> Nice 8) .
> Do you have a listing of the parts replaced or any particular thread you followed?
> I think I must get around to doing the exact same thing on my BAM.
> Each time I've tried to work out what was needed I just get so confused and give up :lol: .


There's quite a bit of useful info in this thread: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1995297

I couldn't get hold of the repair kits so just bought a length of hose and cut a couple of sections off.


----------



## Mil-Keith

silverbug said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a week ago I replaced this entire breather circuit, set me back a few ££s but was worth it. Car has never felt so fast. It feels like a new car. Anyone who's worried and can't be bothered to take inlet manifold etc out, don't worry, it can be done without taking it out if you can get your hands around the parts.
> 
> Sadly don't have any photos of the old circuit but there were cracks in most places imaginable. The L piece which had been replaced by the metal joint was shattered. There were splits and cracks everywhere, no wonders the car was so sluggish before and eventually had no boost.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 8) .
> Do you have a listing of the parts replaced or any particular thread you followed?
> I think I must get around to doing the exact same thing on my BAM.
> Each time I've tried to work out what was needed I just get so confused and give up :lol: .
Click to expand...

Here you go dude, I believe a few people have beat me to it, but there's links in this thread now to the threads I've got a bit of info from. Also here's a couple of pictures that helped a hell of a lot!


----------



## PlasticMac

Is there a version (of the hose guide) for us FWD'ers please?
Mac.


----------



## Mil-Keith

PlasticMac said:


> Is there a version (of the hose guide) for us FWD'ers please?
> Mac.


Sorry mate, I did a lot of searching to find the material I found! That's all I found


----------



## PlasticMac

I suspect most of it is the same. I'll look at the parts lists later, and try to spot the changes..
Mac.


----------



## silverbug

Thanks everybody for the links about the hoses and pcv etc 8) .
It's all so much clearer now and I have my shopping list compiled .
Cheers


----------



## droopsnoot

Took mine for an MOT this morning, and failed on rear shock lower bushes (both sides) and insufficient reserve travel on the brake pedal. I had a bit of a look around for rear shocks this morning (£12 each for a no-name set from Autodoc) but as I still had the original ones in a cupboard somewhere, I thought I'd have a look at swapping the bushes. As they seem to be a tight fit, I'll just re-fit the original shocks when I get a minute. They were removed ~ 10 years ago because the dealer said they had a slight leak and would fail the next MOT, except I can't find any evidence of a leak.

I also need to swap the rear discs (got an advisory on those) because I didn't swap them when I did the pipes, calipers and pads last week, because I couldn't wind the pads back in and didn't have any Loctite. My caliper rewind tool and Loctite has now arrived, so tomorrow I'll swap the discs and re-bleed the brakes, and see if that helps.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the rear shock absorbers, rear discs and bled the rear calipers again today, and now I have a much better pedal - better than it's been for a long time. I did get a bit more air out of it, so perhaps that has settled over the last few days. I managed to cause myself a problem, but I think it's easily fixed and I don't want to put it here in case my MOT tester reads it. I'll take it in for a re-test tomorrow, see what they think. I've got an advisory on the rear bushes in the front arms, but I'll sort those before next November (so, probably next October).


----------



## droopsnoot

Took it for a re-test first thing this morning, passed. I still have an advisory on the front bushes as I didn't touch them, but I'll get around to that next year - I have spare front arms, so I can do those off the car and then just swap them.


----------



## kazz_zigal

More like This week I ... Refurbished my drivers seat. A great finish I think. Used Colourlock products.

Just the passenger seat and steering wheel to go.


----------



## BrianB

kazz_zigal said:


> More like This week I ... Refurbished my drivers seat. A great finish I think. Used Colourlock products.
> 
> Just the passenger seat and steering wheel to go.


That looks really good, well done.


----------



## Spliffy

kazz_zigal said:


> More like This week I ... Refurbished my drivers seat. A great finish I think. Used Colourlock products.
> 
> Just the passenger seat and steering wheel to go.


Looking great 

Nick


----------



## silkman

Since July I had a slight coolant leak (maybe had to add a liter of coolant a month), the big coolant light on DIS would flash up indicating low coolant.

Not today but a few days ago I had this T-pipe replaced as it looked caked with limescale and also had traces of something splashed around it. Didn't think that would fix it and kept the old part as at the time I thought the leak was from a hose clip. 









Looked it up today and it definitely has a hairline crack inside only visible with closer inspection.








This is cleaned as it was covered with scale in the car. Obviously there the crack outside too but not to my untrained eye :roll: 









This is a very cheap (2-5 aftermarket) part which together with this 4way pipe that also breaks, maybe is good insurance against suddenly cracking and emptying your coolant. This was also broken in mine, replaced a year ago.









Both for under a tenner. Replace when flushing coolant.  
T-piece part N90692901
4-way flange part 1J0121087A


----------



## Mil-Keith

Fitted my newly sprayed tornado red flake (by my brother) strut brace and gave my engine parts a bit of a polish


----------



## infidel.uk

Dropped the car back at pssound for a complete amp swap, more in a couple weeks 

top photo is what USED to be there

after this, engine rebuilt.


----------



## silkman

@infidel.uk

Got bass? 8)


----------



## infidel.uk

lol, there is also a 10 inch sub in the glovebox, bass is incredible , plays down to 12hz


----------



## silkman

Today I programmed myself a spare key I had bought off ebay ages ago.









And also discovered my brake lights no longer work. Probably the aftermarket brake pedal switch I put a month ago was crap.









Fix one thing and another breaks :lol:


----------



## BrianB

Got back from Manchester Airport where my TT had been in the multi storey car park to find that whatever had been dripping on the roof for the last two weeks cannot be removed.


----------



## BrianB

Removed the marks on my roof that I thought couldn't be removed with the help of the internet and some white wine vinegar I was able to carefully remove what I now believe were calcium deposits.










Also picked up a front subframe that I left with Ribble Technology for a three step process of Thermal Parolysis, Chemical De-rust & Korroprime, finished in semi gloss black. Very happy with the results.


----------



## infidel.uk

Got sent this, the plan for the layout of my new amps. 8)


----------



## darylw357

Removed the crank pulley bolt with this big boy. 3/4" drive


----------



## keithriley

darylw357 said:


> Removed the crank pulley bolt with this big boy. 3/4" drive


You forgot to add 'all my fillings are now loose too' :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, I've used a SnapOn equivalent in the past on wheel nuts on plant equipment, and never failed to shift em, regardless how tight / rusty they are.


----------



## sussexbythesea

had a decent run out having had a clear MOT this week (very pleased) and a 3" Milltek catback fitted.

Like the sound (only went resonated :lol: ) but general pick-up and performance felt really good. Trouble is it has now got me thinking about what additional gains would I get from replacing OEM cats with a sports version :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davebowk

I fitted a sports cat when i fitted my 3" downpipe and it made mine too loud, also got an occasional engine light but fitting a spacer on the lambda sensor sorted that and the neighbours complained. I refitted the original 2 cats and noticed no loss in performance from the sport cat. 1 x 200 cell sport cat probably flows nearly the same as 2 x 400 cell original cats.
Not easy to refit the originals but luckily i used to be a welder/pipefitter.


----------



## sussexbythesea

davebowk said:


> I fitted a sports cat when i fitted my 3" downpipe and it made mine too loud, also got an occasional engine light but fitting a spacer on the lambda sensor sorted that and the neighbours complained. I refitted the original 2 cats and noticed no loss in performance from the sport cat. 1 x 200 cell sport cat probably flows nearly the same as 2 x 400 cell original cats.
> Not easy to refit the originals but luckily i used to be a welder/pipefitter.


Your feedback and comment is just what I need Dave. I think that tells me all I need to know  I'll just look at options for the TIP end


----------



## blind_peach

More so yesterday but didn't get the photos until today. Took a pal to Joshua Tree for a small hike and then took some pictures of my TT. Here they are


----------



## blind_peach

Rear Diff: LiquiMoly 75W-90 GL4+/GL5
Manual Transmission Fluid: MT-90 GL4
Haldex Fluid and Filter Change: Febi Aftermarket and Valeo Filter
All in all took me about 3 hours but that's because I was going slow and taking my time. Hoping none of it leaks while I have the car sit and stuff.


----------



## keithriley

blind_peach said:


> More so yesterday but didn't get the photos until today. Took a pal to Joshua Tree for a small hike and then took some pictures of my TT. Here they are


Thats just what we want to see, here in a miserable, wet, dark UK, thanks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wsantos

Just got all stock wheels powder coated, calipers and hubs painted.

By the way, had a great experience with Zain and the Speedy Wheel team in Bradford. They did a sterling job on my 12 years old TT stock 17" 5-spoke wheels that were showing age and had a few scuffs done by the previous owner. Wheels came out amazing and in just 3 days. Brake calipers were painted, hubs, etc. Reasonably priced and highly recommended!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TR4man

Today I collected my 3.2 from a localish specialist having spent 25% of the car's value on a full service, a haldex service, a couple of front suspension bushes, and a couple of brake pipes and a calliper. Oh, and an alignment.


----------



## BadgerTT

Finally got around to using the service kit for the Forge 007 divertor valve that came with the car. A previous clean out and re-lube with silicone bike component grease (seemed better option than Vasline though that seems to work also) earlier in the year unexpectedly fixed a metallic buzz when under harder acceleration loads and the car definitely seemed happier. New piston, 3xseals and red grease fitted while swapping out the charge pipe to N75 and DV pipes for silicone ones. Interesting that the piston design seems to have changed - new on left. Might explain why a slightly sticking DV would cause the metal to metal buzz at the lower, outlet to TIP, piston to DV body interface.


----------



## 3.2vr6

Ordered a new scorpion exhaust back in November in the Black Friday sales a bit of a deal at £534 well all turned up Friday so unpacked it today and I must say looks very nice can't wait to fit it my only worry is should I of gone for none res time will tell


----------



## classexa

Today I replaced the rear springs(lemforder), shocks(sachs) and calipers(brembo). Of course the handbrake cables were wrong. It was for the facelift with the ball at the end. Mine is pre facelift. So new ones it is. Now I only have the front to do also


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> Today I replaced the rear springs(lemforder), shocks(sachs) and calipers(brembo). Of course the handbrake cables were wrong. It was for the facelift with the ball at the end. Mine is pre facelift. So new ones it is. Now I only have the front to do also


Is yours a very early FWD?

There is a note on the FWD rear calipers in ETKA that you'll need new cables to go with them if it is before a specific VIN number in 2000.


----------



## classexa

David C said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I replaced the rear springs(lemforder), shocks(sachs) and calipers(brembo). Of course the handbrake cables were wrong. It was for the facelift with the ball at the end. Mine is pre facelift. So new ones it is. Now I only have the front to do also
> 
> 
> 
> Is yours a very early FWD?
> 
> There is a note on the FWD rear calipers in ETKA that you'll need new cables to go with them if it is before a specific VIN number in 2000.
Click to expand...

Yes, mine is an early 1999. The thing is, on the rear left it was fitted a cable that was wrong(with a ball). So right now the spring arms resting position on the caliper is not even comparing both sides.


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I replaced the rear springs(lemforder), shocks(sachs) and calipers(brembo). Of course the handbrake cables were wrong. It was for the facelift with the ball at the end. Mine is pre facelift. So new ones it is. Now I only have the front to do also
> 
> 
> 
> Is yours a very early FWD?
> 
> There is a note on the FWD rear calipers in ETKA that you'll need new cables to go with them if it is before a specific VIN number in 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mine is an early 1999. The thing is, on the rear left it was fitted a cable that was wrong(with a ball). So right now the spring arms resting position on the caliper is not even comparing both sides.
Click to expand...

8N0609721F for the revised FWD handbrake cables.


----------



## David C

3.2vr6 said:


> Ordered a new scorpion exhaust back in November in the Black Friday sales a bit of a deal at £534 well all turned up Friday so unpacked it today and I must say looks very nice can't wait to fit it my only worry is should I of gone for none res time will tell


It is a lovely system.
I still haven't fitted mine that I got in the ECP bargain sale last year....!
I received it just before Christmas 2019 and my plan was to fit it, together with new Sports Cats, after its MOT in March..... passed MOT in mid March and then.......!! :roll: [smiley=end.gif]

I had hoped to get it into a friends workshop to fit before Christmas, but that is looking unlikely, so the box will continue its roll as an auxiliary storage shelf in my dining room for a few more months!


----------



## classexa

I should have 8N0 609 721 C.

8N0 609 721 C:
>>> 8N-Y-011 100

8N0 609 721 F:
8N-Y-011 101 >>>


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> I should have 8N0 609 721 C.
> 
> 8N0 609 721 C:
> >>> 8N-Y-011 100
> 
> 8N0 609 721 F:
> 8N-Y-011 101 >>>


Yes but the replacement calipers will require the later type.


----------



## classexa

David C said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have 8N0 609 721 C.
> 
> 8N0 609 721 C:
> >>> 8N-Y-011 100
> 
> 8N0 609 721 F:
> 8N-Y-011 101 >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the replacement calipers will require the later type.
Click to expand...

The later type doesn't fit in the groove on the arm. Shouldn't the ball sit against the arm? The little square piece before the ball doesn't fit in the arm groove so the ball sits way up high in the air. Or should it be like that? Cause the earlier type cable sits right in the new caliper


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have 8N0 609 721 C.
> 
> 8N0 609 721 C:
> >>> 8N-Y-011 100
> 
> 8N0 609 721 F:
> 8N-Y-011 101 >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the replacement calipers will require the later type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The later type doesn't fit in the groove on the arm. Shouldn't the ball sit against the arm? The little square piece before the ball doesn't fit in the arm groove so the ball sits way up high in the air. Or should it be like that? Cause the earlier type cable sits right in the new caliper
Click to expand...

Guess it depends if your new calipers replicate the early type or the later type.
Audi only supplied the later type with a note to use the later cable with them.


----------



## davebowk

Finished fitting my FMIC. Done it over 2 days and welded the ally pipe to cut down on potential problems of pipes blowing off.
Aliens had to come off but no cutting of the bumper.


----------



## classexa

Fitted the new handbrake cables today. That's more like it


----------



## TR4man

I try to think of a reason to use the car at least weekly and go on a little journey of around 50 miles or so just to keep things working. Today, it was off to the (closed) Oulton Park in Cheshire.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Today I won another TT on eBay


----------



## darylw357

Early Christmas present a badger5 tip and filter.


----------



## jester225

Nice little goodies there,thats what im on with now can i ask you is that v3 80mm oversized and how much is it if ya dont mind


----------



## darylw357

jester225 said:


> Nice little goodies there,thats what im on with now can i ask you is that v3 80mm oversized and how much is it if ya dont mind


Yes it's this version https://badger5.co.uk/induction/v3-tip-1-red-esp @ £115


----------



## jester225

Thanks mate


----------



## darylw357

Bought a trickle charger so I can flash my ECU and top up the battery up over winter.


----------



## silkman

TR4man said:


> I try to think of a reason to use the car at least weekly and go on a little journey of around 50 miles or so just to keep things working. Today, it was off to the (closed) Oulton Park in Cheshire.


Lovely colour!


----------



## darylw357

Sucessfully edited and flashed a new map on to remove the secondary air injection faults and restore the fuel trims functionality.


----------



## alexgreyhead

darylw357 said:


> Sucessfully edited and flashed a new map on to remove the secondary air injection faults and restore the fuel trims functionality.


Now this looks like a skill I'd love to learn. How did you pick up how to do this, if I can be nosey bud? 

/Al


----------



## darylw357

alexgreyhead said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucessfully edited and flashed a new map on to remove the secondary air injection faults and restore the fuel trims functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this looks like a skill I'd love to learn. How did you pick up how to do this, if I can be nosey bud?
> 
> /Al
Click to expand...

This post by StuartDB gives a brief overview https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... o#p9326451

Lots of reading to be done and if you have a familiarity with microcontroller firmware that will help.


----------



## alexgreyhead

darylw357 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucessfully edited and flashed a new map on to remove the secondary air injection faults and restore the fuel trims functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this looks like a skill I'd love to learn. How did you pick up how to do this, if I can be nosey bud?
> 
> /Al
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post by StuartDB gives a brief overview https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... o#p9326451
> 
> Lots of reading to be done and if you have a familiarity with microcontroller firmware that will help.
Click to expand...

Cheers, Daryl - much appreciated!


----------



## blind_peach

replaced the dinky k&n universal air filter for a 03 jeep wrangler performance filter. both are 70mm so easy swap


----------



## Bo!

Decided to tidy up the SAI delete I did. So instead of ticking off the list of various bits I've started over the last month or so, I started removing the SAI bracket. Bottom two bolts fine. Top bolt, ouch. Mullered my hand and the bolt. Still at least it's still in place... FFS... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## classexa

Replaced both front lower control arms today


----------



## darylw357

So in trying to eliminate knock and timing retard I made a catchcan system that vents to the atmosphere.
















The good news is the timing pull is gone but I had also added a bottle of octane booster at the same time so I can't decide if it was that or the lack of oily fumes going into the intake. Have a proper catch can in the post and will try venting it back into the TIP. May just have to run ocatane booster all the time and this is even with Shell V-Power.

I remebered I had borrowed a borescope so I took some shots of the piston via the sparkplug hole and the inlet valves through the manifold.


----------



## infidel.uk

Got some photos of the ongoing audio work in the car.


----------



## Bo!

Enjoyed getting this in the post! Having a read, with a beer!
Good times!
Didn't work on the old girl today. It was bloody freezing!
Finish off some jobs tomorrow and fire her up, for the 1st time in about two months! I really cannot wait for that.


----------



## John-H

Replaced a rear brake caliper and noticed a ball joint bush had gone!


----------



## roddy

John-H said:


> Replaced a rear brake caliper and noticed a ball joint bush had gone!


i thot that you would have had the big brake conversion .


----------



## John-H

roddy said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced a rear brake caliper and noticed a ball joint bush had gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thot that you would have had the big brake conversion .
Click to expand...

I never saw the point given I can lock up the wheels or have the ABS cut in on a dry road with standard discs and a pad upgrade - so extra torque won't make any difference. As for cooling I proved a long time ago that with new standard discs and even standard pads I had to do nine stops from 70 mph to 0 mph in 2.5 minutes before I got fade. Mintex M1144 pads seem good enough for road use and even on the track.


----------



## Bo!

Got BUX back on the road! Oil and filter change, new cam cover gasket, painted cam cover, new throttle body gasket, painted TB.
Ran new Blue catch can hoses and installed a new can, rerouted hoses slightly to tidy up.
New NGK spark plugs and new K&N induction air filter. Adapted my filter box to act as a makeshift heat shield.
Finished off with new engine cover bolts and some new undertray bolts.
Not bad considering it's taken me about 2mnths to get round to finishing it.
I'm just happy I can remember where all the bolts etc went!


----------



## Bo!

Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....


----------



## John-H

Bo! said:


> Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
> Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....


For your hose all you need to do is get a piece of wire (brazing spelter is good and stainless better) and make a spring that fits inside the hose and stops it collapsing


----------



## Bo!

John-H said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
> Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....
> 
> 
> 
> For your hose all you need to do is get a piece of wire (brazing spelter is good and stainless better) and make a spring that fits inside the hose and stops it collapsing
Click to expand...

Absolute star, thank you. I'm on that!


----------



## davebowk

Bo! said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
> Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....
> 
> 
> 
> For your hose all you need to do is get a piece of wire (brazing spelter is good and stainless better) and make a spring that fits inside the hose and stops it collapsing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute star, thank you. I'm on that!
Click to expand...

One of these would also sort it https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sifab-Alumin ... SwSRteE2Q3


----------



## Bo!

davebowk said:


> One of these would also sort it https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sifab-Alumin ... SwSRteE2Q3


Perfect, thank you. Don't know why I didn't think of that... Sometimes it takes another pair of eyes.


----------



## droopsnoot

Today I swapped my offside rear lower shock absorber bolt for a longer one with a nut on it. Back in November I had to swap the rear shocks for the MOT test because the lower bushes had gone, and when I tightened up the offside it pulled the thread out - it would tighten so far, then go loose, then tighten, so I crossed my fingers and it got through the test. Of course, I then left it alone, until Wednesday when I went over a rough level crossing that I've crossed loads of times before and since stripping the thread, but this time it was enough to move things so far that the bolt popped out.

As I wasn't completely sure whether it was the bolt or the arm that had lost the thread, I figured I get longer bolts and wind them all the way through as the hole is already there. So I ordered a pair of M14 x 1.5 x 120mm bolts, suitable nyloc nuts, and managed to borrow a tap and die from a mate - the former to clean the threads in the arm as the end part is not normally used, and the latter to extend the threaded section of the bolt by about 12mm so it would be tight.

As I came to fit the new bolt, it seems that the problem was actually the old bolt - the new one tightened up quite nicely in the arm - but I stuck the nut on anyway as it does no harm. Next job is to do the other side, it was getting a bit dark by the time I'd done the first one.


----------



## John-H

I think I would have Helicoiled the thread if it was damaged - but good that it wasn't. Usually fastenings are designed for the inexpensive part to fail first. Make sure your replacement bolt is of the correct tensile strength identified by the numbers on the head or lack of them.


----------



## corrado1.8t

Bo! said:


> Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
> Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....


What's a lateral sensor please? I have those unwanted dash lights you talk about !!!


----------



## Bo!

corrado1.8t said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
> Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....
> 
> 
> 
> What's a lateral sensor please? I have those unwanted dash lights you talk about !!!
Click to expand...

It's a sensor under the steering column. Part number 1J0907651A.
I am happy to be corrected on the exact name! Easy to replace, hardest part is taking the trim off, under the steering wheel!


----------



## PlasticMac

Bo! said:


> corrado1.8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an engine bay tidy up, slowly but surely improving.. can't stop that catch can hose from creasing though...
> Also fitted a new lateral sensor. Nice and easy job. Now for the 1st time since owning the car there are no unwanted lights on the dash! Very novel....
> 
> 
> 
> What's a lateral sensor please? I have those unwanted dash lights you talk about !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sensor under the steering column. Part number 1J0907651A.
> I am happy to be corrected on the exact name! Easy to replace, hardest part is taking the trim off, under the steering wheel!
Click to expand...

And putting it (under dash trim) back on afterwards! 
Mac.


----------



## Bo!

PlasticMac said:


> And putting it (under dash trim) back on afterwards!
> Mac.


Indeed, all part of the fun though! Hahaha!


----------



## John-H

There are details in the FAQ.


----------



## jester225

I took advatage of a break in weather and i`ve replaced these, plus sorted out a leak from the black 1 in replacing it


----------



## droopsnoot

John-H said:


> I think I would have Helicoiled the thread if it was damaged - but good that it wasn't. Usually fastenings are designed for the inexpensive part to fail first. Make sure your replacement bolt is of the correct tensile strength identified by the numbers on the head or lack of them.


I have another pair of rear arms that I'm intending to swap at some point (and I've cleaned the threads through on those too, while I have the tap), but it turns out that one has a noisy bearing so I need to swap that first, which means I really need to do both of them. I've never used helicoils, that could have been another option though I think I read on here that someone else had put longer bolts with nuts on the other side.

As it turns out, there's enough unused thread in the hole in the arm that I could probably have just bought bolts maybe 10mm longer and not fitted the nut, the unused thread once cleaned would have been sufficient. But they're not going anywhere now. I picked 10.9 bolts which I think are right, though I can't remember what it said on the head of the originals (if anything). The parts catalogue doesn't mention a rating.

I've done the other side today. Much harder to tap the thread out in the arm, to the extent that I thought I'd gone wrong at one point and cross-threaded it, but it's done now. Painted a bit of Waxoyl onto some of the suspension components, arguably ~17 years later than I should have done.


----------



## mps711

I had the dreaded micro switch problem on my drivers door, found a seller on Ebay doing new complete pattern lock assemblies for £25, a straight swap for the original and no mucking around modifying microswitches.

After I had put everything back together, had a slight problem with the outer door handle not opening the door, found the cable had popped off the handle end, ended up removing the lock barrel to reconnect it, all good now though.


----------



## silkman

mps711 said:


> I had the dreaded micro switch problem on my drivers door, found a seller on Ebay doing new complete pattern lock assemblies for £25, a straight swap for the original and no mucking around modifying microswitches.
> 
> After I had put everything back together, had a slight problem with the outer door handle not opening the door, found the cable had popped off the handle end, ended up removing the lock barrel to reconnect it, all good now though.


Can you post a link?


----------



## Bo!

Cookbot gearbox slop bush installed, ended up being pig of a job.
Found a stripped bolt, rather than leave it alone, I felt the need to remove it...
Now awaiting a replacement.
Still keeping me busy whilst I'm isolating.


----------



## PlasticMac

Bo! said:


> Cookbot gearbox slop bush installed, ended up being pig of a job.
> Found a stripped bolt, rather than leave it alone, I felt the need to remove it...
> Now awaiting a replacement.
> Still keeping me busy whilst I'm isolating.


I replaced all the gear gaiter ring bolts with stainless, torx, pan head bolts, to match other similar fixings. I used nylon washers under the heads, to get a good seating. The washers must be the same OD as the pan heads. 
Just looks right imo. 
Mac.


----------



## Bo!

PlasticMac said:


> I replaced all the gear gaiter ring bolts with stainless, torx, pan head bolts, to match other similar fixings. I used nylon washers under the heads, to get a good seating. The washers must be the same OD as the pan heads.
> Just looks right imo.
> Mac.


Will probably be something I do, but right now I'm trying to concentrate on getting it running right.
The bolt that was knackered was one that holds a bracket over the gear stick. You can see the hole in the pick of the bush fitted. Saw it was a little stripped so thought I'd remove it, should've just left it, it'd all be back together now...


----------



## mps711

silkman said:


> Can you post a link?


Ebay link below, this is for the drivers side in a RHD car, I think they have another listing for the other side.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROAD ... 2749.l2649


----------



## silkman

mps711 said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a link?
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay link below, this is for the drivers side in a RHD car, I think they have another listing for the other side.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROAD ... 2749.l2649
Click to expand...

Great, thanks.


----------



## Bo!

New screw installed and all put back together.
@PlasticMac - turns out at some point I'd bought new stainless bolt for the gaiter surround!!
Hopefully a dry day tomorrow, injector seals will then get replaced. The. Can get out for a good drive in it on Saturday, once my isolation ends...


----------



## Bo!

Last day of isolation.
Replaced my injector seals. Much simpler job than I envisioned. Took about 45mins at a nice easy pace. No rushing.
Was a bit of a mess around them, so they needed doing. Gave the area a wipe around, so should be able to see if any further issues.


----------



## darylw357

Bo! said:


> Last day of isolation.
> Replaced my injector seals. Much simpler job than I envisioned. Took about 45mins at a nice easy pace. No rushing.
> Was a bit of a mess around them, so they needed doing. Gave the area a wipe around, so should be able to see if any further issues.


Those new seals look much better, anoying how much of a dirt trap the injector area is.


----------



## Bo!

darylw357 said:


> Those new seals look much better, anoying how much of a dirt trap the injector area is.


It is, a very niggly little area.
I didn't make a perfect job of cleaning the area. Now considering taking the manifold off over the summer to sort it out properly.

Why does it always snowball....


----------



## classexa

Bo! said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those new seals look much better, anoying how much of a dirt trap the injector area is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is, a very niggly little area.
> I didn't make a perfect job of cleaning the area. Now considering taking the manifold off over the summer to sort it out properly.
> 
> Why does it always snowball....
Click to expand...

Did you lube the new seals when fitting the injectors back? This is next on my list since the area around the injectors are very messy. But looks more like oil to me. They are pretty expensive though lol


----------



## Bo!

classexa said:


> Did you lube the new seals when fitting the injectors back? This is next on my list since the area around the injectors are very messy. But looks more like oil to me. They are pretty expensive though lol


I didn't, wasn't mentioned on the YouTube vid I followed, got me worried I should've now! I'll keep an eye on them. Didn't cost much at all, eBay did me proud. Hopefully they last, seller had good reviews. We'll see I guess


----------



## classexa

Bo! said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lube the new seals when fitting the injectors back? This is next on my list since the area around the injectors are very messy. But looks more like oil to me. They are pretty expensive though lol
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, wasn't mentioned on the YouTube vid I followed, got me worried I should've now! I'll keep an eye on them. Didn't cost much at all, eBay did me proud. Hopefully they last, seller had good reviews. We'll see I guess
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know if you have to lube them. Just wonder if they were easy to push in again?


----------



## Bo!

classexa said:


> Oh I don't know if you have to lube them. Just wonder if they were easy to push in again?


They were fine. Really simple job. No hardship at all.
These are the seals I used

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seat-VW-Audi ... %7Ciid%3A1

Hope that works!
They come with a 2yr warranty too..


----------



## classexa

Ok thanks. I've removed them. Just gonna clean them with some carb cleaner spray


----------



## davebowk

classexa said:


> Ok thanks. I've removed them. Just gonna clean them with some carb cleaner spray


Rig up a 12 volt supply and clean them internally, see pic, works well.


----------



## classexa

davebowk said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. I've removed them. Just gonna clean them with some carb cleaner spray
> 
> 
> 
> Rig up a 12 volt supply and clean them internally, see pic, works well.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was planning to do that. Although I'm gonna use a little different setup










Gonna fill up the hose with the cleaner spray. Think it will work. Don't know how much pressure I need though

I've access to this spray. It should work no?

https://apextools.com/liqui-moly-vergas ... l-lm-3325/


----------



## davebowk

classexa said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. I've removed them. Just gonna clean them with some carb cleaner spray
> 
> 
> 
> Rig up a 12 volt supply and clean them internally, see pic, works well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was planning to do that. Although I'm gonna use a little different setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna fill up the hose with the cleaner spray. Think it will work. Don't know how much pressure I need though
> 
> I've access to this spray. It should work no?
> 
> https://apextools.com/liqui-moly-vergas ... l-lm-3325/
Click to expand...

Plenty of pressure in the tins and you won't have to fill the tube.
Don't know what that spray is, i get mine from the pound shop, £1 a tin


----------



## classexa

davebowk said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rig up a 12 volt supply and clean them internally, see pic, works well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was planning to do that. Although I'm gonna use a little different setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna fill up the hose with the cleaner spray. Think it will work. Don't know how much pressure I need though
> 
> I've access to this spray. It should work no?
> 
> https://apextools.com/liqui-moly-vergas ... l-lm-3325/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of pressure in the tins and you won't have to fill the tube.
> Don't know what that spray is, i get mine from the pound shop, £1 a tin
Click to expand...

If I do use my setup, is 1-1,5bar enough?


----------



## davebowk

classexa said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> #
> Don't know what that spray is, i get mine from the pound shop, £1 a tin
> 
> 
> 
> If I do use my setup, is 1-1,5bar enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Should be, they run around 2 bar. Give them a blast then leave for half hour while the cleaner works then do again.
I think your method will just blast the cleaner through and not leave any inside to work. Maybe put through at very low psi first, 4psi for example.


----------



## classexa

classexa said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> #
> 
> If I do use my setup, is 1-1,5bar enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be, they run around 2 bar. Give them a blast then leave for half hour while the cleaner works then do again.
> I think your method will just blast the cleaner through and not leave any inside to work. Maybe put through at very low psi first, 4psi for example.
Click to expand...

Ok. Maybe I do low psi the first time and higher the second time


----------



## Mil-Keith

Gave the TT a bloody well needed clean. Need to finish the vents for the FMIC pipes.


----------



## classexa

Attempted to clean the injectors today. Don't know how much good it did or if it had any effect. The spray pattern is a 2-way split stream on all of them which I guess is normal.

Next time I will use a different setup with constant flow. A bit of a hassle to keep filling up the tube


----------



## BrianB

Pressed the new bushes into the 2nd hand front subframe I had refurbished.....a spring/summer project to swap out with the one currently fitted. Just need to fit the clip nuts to hold the under tray screws.


----------



## vxphan

18 years ownership, I am still wishing this come.


----------



## TimGTi

Fitted my QS bumper and Leon splitter. I also had it sprayed to freshen it up at the bottom and had the grilles done in Audi phantom black. Really pleased and a nice upgrade over the standard bumper. Nearly got frostbite mind.....sooooo cold...


----------



## Hoggy

TimGTi said:


> Fitted my QS bumper and Leon splitter. I also had it sprayed to freshen it up at the bottom and had the grilles done in Audi phantom black. Really pleased and a nice upgrade over the standard bumper. Nearly got frostbite mind.....sooooo cold...


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TimGTi

Hoggy said:


> TimGTi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my QS bumper and Leon splitter. I also had it sprayed to freshen it up at the bottom and had the grilles done in Audi phantom black. Really pleased and a nice upgrade over the standard bumper. Nearly got frostbite mind.....sooooo cold...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi....and thanks


----------



## BrianB

Nicely done....especially outside this time of year.


----------



## BrianB

Sent some bits to be powder coated


----------



## droopsnoot

.. had the roof down for the first time in ages. Well, yesterday, I haven't been out in it yet today. Not looking good for repeating it.

It reminded me that I must get around to swapping the belt for the wind deflector.


----------



## sherpagoodness

those clips for the trim.....:smh: :twisted:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Another ITV (MOT) passed and 21 years of ownership from new.


----------



## Hoggy

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Another ITV (MOT) passed and 21 years of ownership from new.


Excellent. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bo!

Finished painting up some front wishbones ready for polybushes & new ball joints (ordered), and CookBot mod. Got a cheap pair of wishbones ,so dumped them in Deox-C then painted them up with some Hammerite, won't be perfect, but much better than what's on currently!
Another part added to the parts bin, ready to fit when I do the suspension. Suspension replacement has escalated, doesn't it always?!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Well Saturday I went Max Power with my lights - Demon eyes fitted, along with having the lenses sorted and updated projectors courtesy of E M Tuning, Trups really nice guy and attention to detail is second to none


----------



## AndyDK

Removed and resoldered the dry joints in the interior light, so now it lights when the doors open! 30 minutes from start to finish and saved around 60 quid.


----------



## silkman

Today I treated myself to some more tools :roll:

953HP Hazet 1/4" and 1/2" set with latest 1000Nm 1/2" ratchet at a bargain price of 171eur to replace my Stanley crap.










Big extendable 61cm ratchet is also on the way.


----------



## tt92103

AndyDK said:


> Removed and resoldered the dry joints in the interior light, so now it lights when the doors open! 30 minutes from start to finish and saved around 60 quid.


I did some soldering on my interior light recently. Added 100ohm 2W resistors in parallel with the LED's because they were not working correctly.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Well Saturday I went Max Power with my lights - Demon eyes fitted, along with having the lenses sorted and updated projectors courtesy of E M Tuning, Trups really nice guy and attention to detail is second to none


always thought forward facing light's had to be white by law,


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Saturday I went Max Power with my lights - Demon eyes fitted, along with having the lenses sorted and updated projectors courtesy of E M Tuning, Trups really nice guy and attention to detail is second to none
> 
> 
> 
> always thought forward facing light's had to be white by law,
Click to expand...

My lights are white, the demon eyes are activated separately and wouldn't be used while driving. You can drive with them off and all the lights remain legal and retain OEM function


----------



## droopsnoot

AndyDK said:


> Removed and resoldered the dry joints in the interior light, so now it lights when the doors open! 30 minutes from start to finish and saved around 60 quid.


I was going to do that on mine, but when I came to pull the light unit from the roof it started working again, so I left it. I got about six months from it, and then it was summer and I don't generally use it after dark so I didn't notice. I've done this a few times now, but I must get around to fixing it properly.


----------



## BrianB

Picked up the tank straps and front headlight level sensor bracket after being powder coated.


















Original straps to be replaced.


----------



## silkman

Its amazing the amount of rust you have in the UK; my Greek TT only has a few tiny rust spots underneath that I will be addressing shortly... When I was studying in Brighton, any car older than 5 years was a rustbucket..


----------



## BrianB

silkman said:


> Its amazing the amount of rust you have in the UK; my Greek TT only has a few tiny rust spots underneath that I will be addressing shortly... When I was studying in Brighton, any car older than 5 years was a rustbucket..


I don't know if mine is just a particularly bad example when it comes to rust on the underneath but it's just a continuous fight and makes replacing components that much more challenging.


----------



## David C

BrianB said:


> I don't know if mine is just a particularly bad example when it comes to rust on the underneath but it's just a continuous fight and makes replacing components that much more challenging.


Have you got the rear undertrays?


----------



## droopsnoot

BrianB said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing the amount of rust you have in the UK; my Greek TT only has a few tiny rust spots underneath that I will be addressing shortly... When I was studying in Brighton, any car older than 5 years was a rustbucket..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if mine is just a particularly bad example when it comes to rust on the underneath but it's just a continuous fight and makes replacing components that much more challenging.
Click to expand...

No, mine's probably the same if not worse, underneath.


----------



## BrianB

David C said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if mine is just a particularly bad example when it comes to rust on the underneath but it's just a continuous fight and makes replacing components that much more challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the rear undertrays?
Click to expand...

Yes I have, it was removing these that led to one of the threaded pins/ studs shearing on the RH side that I mentioned in another post. I had to grind the nuts off carefully on the LH side rear undertray to prevent these from shearing off.


----------



## torqueit

silkman said:


> Its amazing the amount of rust you have in the UK; my Greek TT only has a few tiny rust spots underneath that I will be addressing shortly... When I was studying in Brighton, any car older than 5 years was a rustbucket..


I've had the same reaction. I live in an area that throws its share of snow crap on the roads, but I think they use something extra corrosive in the UK. Probably part of a government plot to get old cars off the road. :twisted:


----------



## AndyDK

droopsnoot said:


> AndyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed and resoldered the dry joints in the interior light, so now it lights when the doors open! 30 minutes from start to finish and saved around 60 quid.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that on mine, but when I came to pull the light unit from the roof it started working again, so I left it. I got about six months from it, and then it was summer and I don't generally use it after dark so I didn't notice. I've done this a few times now, but I must get around to fixing it properly.
Click to expand...

Same happened to me first time around. I took them out to check and they started working. Only lasted a few weeks though.


----------



## BrianB

Removed the old tank straps and installed the new, although the straps were really corroded the threads of the attaching bolts were like new but new straps fitted with new bolts.


----------



## Bo!

Some poly bushes arrived for the front wishbones! Whoop whoop. Also have the other bushes as was cheaper to buy the kit, but will be getting some Cookbots instead.


----------



## EG-nath

i changed rear driveshaft diff seal, oil changed and fitted a new headunit....

oh and fitted a long awaited phone holder, the air vents mounting one


----------



## Mil-Keith

Yesterday I... gave a mk6 Golf R a run for its money, it couldn't close the gap until I let off, was brilliant


----------



## davebowk

Mil-Keith said:


> Yesterday I... gave a mk6 Golf R a run for its money, it couldn't close the gap until I let off, was brilliant


I got battered by a mk8 golf r (edit, must have been a 7) before Christmas, they can shift. Driver turned out to be a friend's lad (she has a mk3 TT). But she now knows how he drives it lol


----------



## Mil-Keith

davebowk said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I... gave a mk6 Golf R a run for its money, it couldn't close the gap until I let off, was brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> I got battered by a mk8 golf r (edit, must have been a 7) before Christmas, they can shift. Driver turned out to be a friend's lad (she has a mk3 TT). But she now knows how he drives it lol
Click to expand...

 yeah would've been a mk7, theyre crazy fast, I wouldn't even try against a mk7 :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Re-joined the TTF after a nearly 6 year hiatus (TTQ2K2). New user name because it was easier to re-register than to find the old non-working password.

The new TT is a 2004 3.2 Roadster at 48K miles. Yeah me!


----------



## torqueit

TTR2K4 said:


> Re-joined the TTF after a nearly 6 year hiatus (TTQ2K2). New user name because it was easier to re-register than to find the old non-working password.
> 
> The new TT is a 2004 3.2 Roadster at 48K miles. Yeah me!


Congrats on the 3.2! Was your earlier one also a V6?


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

New coolant expansion tank and an OEM temp sensor popped in - now the temps on the dash/49C ready great! Old expansion tank was manky as hell (Kept telling me coolant was low too when it was fine, so had to go).


----------



## TimGTi

InkyUK said:


> New coolant expansion tank and an OEM temp sensor popped in - now the temps on the dash/49C ready great! Old expansion tank was manky as hell (Kept telling me coolant was low too when it was fine, so had to go).


Looks a lot better. Mine has the same symptoms. What method did you go through to replace it? Specifically, how did you get the water out?


----------



## Mil-Keith

Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

TimGTi said:


> InkyUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> New coolant expansion tank and an OEM temp sensor popped in - now the temps on the dash/49C ready great! Old expansion tank was manky as hell (Kept telling me coolant was low too when it was fine, so had to go).
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better. Mine has the same symptoms. What method did you go through to replace it? Specifically, how did you get the water out?
Click to expand...

Good old turkey baster


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Mil-Keith said:


> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!


Those are gorgeous


----------



## Mil-Keith

InkyUK said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot mate!!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Mil-Keith said:


> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!


I really like those!


----------



## Mil-Keith

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those!
Click to expand...

Cheers dude!!


----------



## BrianB

Mil-Keith said:


> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!


Are they 19 inch rims?.......they do look good.


----------



## vxphan

I installed VW MK4 armrest. It's the best mod ever. I am happy with the result
Thanks Hoggy and the team here.


----------



## corrado1.8t

Mil-Keith said:


> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!


I was right !! I knew they would look class, still looking for a set.


----------



## jester225

[email protected] said:


> I installed VW MK4 armrest. It's the best mod ever. I am happy with the result
> Thanks Hoggy and the team here.


That looks very nice which mk4 vw is it from?? golf


----------



## vxphan

Yes it is a golf MK4. Actually it's not OEM. It is a cheap chinese knock off bought it Amazon for $30


----------



## davebowk

[email protected] said:


> Yes it is a golf MK4. Actually it's not OEM. It is a cheap chinese knock off bought it Amazon for $30


I have one, great addition.


----------



## PlasticMac

Does the handbrake lever foul it, when pulled on?
Mac.


----------



## davebowk

PlasticMac said:


> Does the handbrake lever foul it, when pulled on?
> Mac.


No, It's a bit fiddly getting the seat belt in but soon get used to that.
The one in Vxphan post has the handbrake on and looks higher than mine.
Mines from an A3 i think and i cut and welded the bracket to lower it a bit but still clears the handbrake.


----------



## PlasticMac

davebowk said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the handbrake lever foul it, when pulled on?
> Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> No, It's a bit fiddly getting the seat belt in but soon get used to that.
> The one in Vxphan post has the handbrake on and looks higher than mine.
> Mines from an A3 i think and i cut and welded the bracket to lower it a bit but still clears the handbrake.
Click to expand...

Cheers! 
Mac.


----------



## Mil-Keith

BrianB said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are they 19 inch rims?.......they do look good.
Click to expand...

They are 19s yeah! Went from 17s to 19s! Big change ahah!


----------



## Mil-Keith

corrado1.8t said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my OZ superturismos on! Happy with it, even if the car needs a bloody good wash from the salt!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was right !! I knew they would look class, still looking for a set.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate! Got mine for £100, and then paid £60 to get one welded!


----------



## silkman

Today the TT had some snow fun.


----------



## vxphan

Finally, after 18 years, I decided to install spacers 15mm front + 20mm rear with 45/50mm ball bolt respectively


----------



## torqueit

silkman said:


> Today the TT had some snow fun.


Looks like it had a blast! How deep was it?


----------



## silkman

In Athens snow happens once maybe every 10-15 years but it was a lot. Maybe 3 inches on the road?









Of course it was mayhem, trees fell everywhere and 1/2 of north Athens was out of power for a day and a half :roll:

The TT never disappoints in the snow, still on Uniroyal Rainsports; a nice trick for snow is lower the tyre pressure a lot, I had it at 20 psi but even 15 would work.


----------



## torqueit

I love the snow and just can't get enough. Athens is beautiful in the snow. Too bad you don't get to enjoy it more often.

I've had good luck with letting out tire pressure when stuck in the snow too. It's been key to getting home sometimes. I'm flashing back to being stuck in a now long gone BMW 323i with Dunlop D40M2s on it. :lol:


----------



## LesRSV

I think even a TT would struggle with this snowdrift. From here in Scotland last week, and yes ,it really is snow!


----------



## torqueit

Yep, I'd have to say that looks like one where you're staying home! 

But what's up with the color?


----------



## LesRSV

torqueit said:


> But what's up with the color?


The snow was picking up earth from the fields as it was drifting !


----------



## silkman

torqueit said:


> But what's up with the color?


I've heard about not eating the yellow snow but no idea about the brown one. :roll:


----------



## torqueit

LesRSV said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what's up with the color?
> 
> 
> 
> The snow was picking up earth from the fields as it was drifting !
Click to expand...

Was wondering if that was it. Pretty wild. And yeah, with silkman, not eating this stuff either! :lol:


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what's up with the color?
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about not eating the yellow snow but no idea about the brown one. :roll:
Click to expand...

Yup, don't eat the yellow snow!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## silkman

alexgreyhead said:


> Yup, don't eat the yellow snow!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


@alexgreyhead
Today I received the headlight motor package for the TT.

Many thanks and much appreciated mate!


----------



## alexgreyhead

silkman said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, don't eat the yellow snow!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> @alexgreyhead
> Today I received the headlight motor package for the TT.
> 
> Many thanks and much appreciated mate!
Click to expand...

Excellent! That was sitting on the bedroom table for AGES before I remembered to post it!

Hope it works!

All the best


----------



## vxphan

Today got some time to wrap my coil pack harness. Bought some heat-resistant tape from Amazon


----------



## damienkeegan

GOT MY DRIVER'S DOOR OPEN!!!!
Hallelujah!!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## jester225

Fitted all my new blue pipework today,new oversized badger 5 tip,cone filter,ripped all the crap out under the manifold 
and did the catch can mod and all new pipework,all sounds a little strange at the minute with the induction noises and the turbo dumping


----------



## Djfraud

Fitted engine temp sensor and brake light switch and trying to figure out my bosst issue, also washed and hooverd it


----------



## Sollas

I installed a Boost Guage today , only for it to identify I have a boost leak :x


----------



## 3.2vr6

Today I washed my car and used my new snow foam from wax plant called eight below very happy with it left on for 5 minutes pressure washed it off and it cleaned well very happy


----------



## PlasticMac

damienkeegan said:


> GOT MY DRIVER'S DOOR OPEN!!!!
> Hallelujah!!!
> :lol: :lol:


 Mac.


----------



## torqueit

3.2vr6 said:


> Today I wash my car and used my new snow foam from wax plant called eight below very happy with it left on for 5 minutes pressure washed it off and it clean well very happy


Wow, if that's what it looks like afterwards, would have hated to see how bad it must have been before!


----------



## 3.2vr6

No I've spent along time finding a good snow foam. The after result was this 8)


----------



## alexgreyhead

@3.2vr6 - that looks lovely, bud. Do you still need to chammy off the water marks or does that snow foam make them less of a problem?


----------



## 3.2vr6

alexgreyhead said:


> @3.2vr6 - that looks lovely, bud. Do you still need to chammy off the water marks or does that snow foam make them less of a problem?


I don't really get water marks it's all washed with soft water and dry with a drying towel and normally well polished with Meguiars Ultimate polisher but getting ready in the spring to ceramic coat it with Avalon King


----------



## alexgreyhead

3.2vr6 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> @3.2vr6 - that looks lovely, bud. Do you still need to chammy off the water marks or does that snow foam make them less of a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really get water marks it's all washed with soft water and dry with a drying towel and normally well polished with Meguiars Ultimate polisher but getting ready in the spring to ceramic coat it with Avalon King
Click to expand...

I've always wondered whether I should look into ceramic coating. Can numpties like me do it on the drive or is it better to pay a company?

Cheers


----------



## davebowk

Fitted new plugs, BKR7E gapped to 0.7mm.
Removed BKUR6ET i fitted 10k ago just to try them, original gap (well gaps as there are 3 grounds) and they look like new and never missed a beat in a mapped motor.


----------



## Bo!

Fitted new to me Forge DV, will be going 'cold side' eventually, but stays where it is for now.
Only couple of days MOT left, we'll see what she fails on I guess.... Hopefully nothing too major.


----------



## 3.2vr6

alexgreyhead said:


> 3.2vr6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> @3.2vr6 - that looks lovely, bud. Do you still need to chammy off the water marks or does that snow foam make them less of a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really get water marks it's all washed with soft water and dry with a drying towel and normally well polished with Meguiars Ultimate polisher but getting ready in the spring to ceramic coat it with Avalon King
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always wondered whether I should look into ceramic coating. Can numpties like me do it on the drive or is it better to pay a company?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

when I get around to it in the spring I'll do a post I hope it's easy this will be a first for me 
All I know is going by YouTube the Avalon king one was a very good easy to apply DIY coating


----------



## torqueit

3.2vr6 said:


> No I've spent along time finding a good snow foam. The after result was this 8)


Much better!











3.2vr6 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> @3.2vr6 - that looks lovely, bud. Do you still need to chammy off the water marks or does that snow foam make them less of a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really get water marks it's all washed with soft water and dry with a drying towel and normally well polished with Meguiars Ultimate polisher but getting ready in the spring to ceramic coat it with Avalon King
Click to expand...

One of my creatures has ceramic coating on it, and when learning about the care and feeding of it, I was advised to use a blower to dry it. Actually works quite well. No worries about scratching and streaks, and the water really does just roll right off.


----------



## alexgreyhead

3.2vr6 said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2vr6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered whether I should look into ceramic coating. Can numpties like me do it on the drive or is it better to pay a company?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> when I get around to it in the spring I'll do a post I hope it's easy this will be a first for me
> All I know is going by YouTube the Avalon king one was a very good easy to apply DIY coating
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cheers bud - that would be really helpful


----------



## mk1chopper

I refitted the air box after cleaning the gearbox speed sensor plug following the failed speedo symptom, speedo working again so hopefully that's fixed it. Should the C17 match the speed or is it kmph? Also WD40 the front grill which now looks black and not faded anymore.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Code 17 is speed in KM.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

Yesterday I treated my roof with Fabsil. It's the first time I've done it, I've been obsessing with trying to get the roof 100% clean and have never managed to do so. This time I just figured it's as clean as I recall it being in the last ten years, so I might as well proof it while the weather is nice. Would probably have been more effective to do it before winter rather than after, but I expect I'll give it a "top up" coat later in the summer.

This morning I went and had four Dunlop tyres fitted to replace the Avons. There was still a bit of tread left on the fronts but it would only have been a few months before that was gone too, and probably a different model available by then leaving me with odd tyres. Let's see what mileage I can get out of these.


----------



## AndyDK

Unpacked a shiny new (to me) rear boot lid with not a spot of rust on it! It needs spraying in Brilliant Black before I can start the installation process. I'm a bit worried about removing the trim on the old one, so expect lots of questions.


----------



## darylw357

Planned to fit new trailing arm bushes but ended up cracking both crusty brake pipes and the superpro kit is missing some parts :evil: Car will be on bricks for a week now while I want for new lines/tools/parts.


----------



## alexgreyhead

darylw357 said:


> Planned to fit new trailing arm bushes but ended up cracking both crusty brake pipes and the superpro kit is missing some parts :evil: Car will be on bricks for a week now while I want for new lines/tools/parts.
> View attachment 1


I *hate* that job. Best of luck with it bud


----------



## darylw357

This has been the worst job I've done on the TT yet and it's still not finished.








The bolt came undone from the capitve nut but was corrosion welded into the bush tube so had to cut it out with a grinder.








About to paint the other trailing arm bracket and noticed it looked a little off....guess that explains the massive toe out on one side of the car :roll:


----------



## Budgie-TT

Previously refurbished the alloys, really pleased with the finish.
Removed the arch liner to clean out the expected muck & detritus. Surprised, it's clean as a whistle.
Gave everything a clean anyway.


----------



## titch3030

Replaced my old worn out door lock mech with a new one to sort out the window drop issue. Nice satisfying 'clunk' as the window dropped when I replaced the connector 8)

Not genuine Audi, but seems good quality

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROAD ... ect=mobile

Paid £37 a week ago, but keep an eye on it as seen it as low as £25 and as high as £90!!


----------



## titch3030

Just seen it's currently £70!!


----------



## mps711

I think the price must go up and down depending on whether he has had a mention on the forum, I paid £25 a couple of months back and mentioned it on here


----------



## davebowk

I have that Senco one, paid £25 before christmas


----------



## droopsnoot

... managed to crumple the front end of my sill by knocking a wall down. It's only the end of the wall at the side of the drive, and I was just straightening the car as I'd parked on the lawn a bit, and the wall is only a couple of rows tall. No idea how I managed to push it with the front end of the sill, though. Just thankful I didn't catch it with the bumper as I've recently swapped that.

Oh well, they're both rusty anyway, but I was going to put up with it. Now I'll have to source some and swap them over.


----------



## JoeKan

davebowk said:


> I have that Senco one, paid £25 before christmas


I'd order a couple just to have as spares... but the add states... £800 shipping to Canada! (What???)


----------



## PlasticMac

Back from MoT and Service yesterday evening, all good, no advisories, good as new...
Mac.


----------



## philclemo

Whilst preparing my Roadster for MOT I discovered the passenger side rear tyre had a cracked sidewall (inner). A bit annoying as all the tyres have only done 2k since fitting. They are Kumho Ecstas btw. Anyway I replaced the rears with a pair of Uniroyal Rainsports, they look alright, will know soon enough if they perform.


----------



## David C

philclemo said:


> Whilst preparing my Roadster for MOT I discovered the passenger side rear tyre had a cracked sidewall (inner). A bit annoying as all the tyres have only done 2k since fitting.


How old were they?
(manufacturing date, not fitting date)


----------



## philclemo

David C said:


> philclemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst preparing my Roadster for MOT I discovered the passenger side rear tyre had a cracked sidewall (inner). A bit annoying as all the tyres have only done 2k since fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> How old were they?
> (manufacturing date, not fitting date)
Click to expand...

Leave it with me, I'll go and check.


----------



## Stustt

PlasticMac said:


> Back from MoT and Service yesterday evening, all good, no advisories, good as new...
> Mac.


Nice one, it's a great feeling when they hand you that piece of paper.
What mileage have you done ?
Got mine in two months, getting nervous already !


----------



## PlasticMac

Mine's only got 76,000 mls on it, about 12,000 mls in the 3 years it's been with me.
It's a FWD 190, so no AWD stuff to worry about.
Last years MoT had an advisory about rear outline lights affected by other rear lights. I couldn't see it myself, but removed the rear clusters, changed all the bulbs ( except the stop lights, all were original date stamp 2005), and cleaned the connectors and earth points. I did the twin stop light mod when I got the car. I've also modded the front fogs to DRLs. Makes the car that bit more visible.
Good luck with yours.
Mac.


----------



## Stustt

PlasticMac said:


> Mine's only got 76,000 mls on it, about 12,000 mls in the 3 years it's been with me.
> It's a FWD 190, so no AWD stuff to worry about.
> Last years MoT had an advisory about rear outline lights affected by other rear lights. I couldn't see it myself, but removed the rear clusters, changed all the bulbs ( except the stop lights, all were original date stamp 2005), and cleaned the connectors and earth points. I did the twin stop light mod when I got the car. I've also modded the front fogs to DRLs. Makes the car that bit more visible.
> Good luck with yours.
> Mac.


Two months away yet, hopefully will get a bit of use soon. Just approaching 97 k. Four wheel drive stuff no extra agro and not tested, few more bushes I guess.


----------



## darylw357

100 miles away from home and it starts misfiring :roll: Got back home and fitted one of ECPs finest coils problem solved. If only it was always this easy.


----------



## Stustt

darylw357 said:


> 100 miles away from home and it starts misfiring :roll: Got back home and fitted one of ECPs finest coils problem solved. If only it was always this easy.


Twenty one years old, 97 k still on original coils, if ones gone, replace all four with quality components.


----------



## Stustt

droopsnoot said:


> ... managed to crumple the front end of my sill by knocking a wall down. It's only the end of the wall at the side of the drive, and I was just straightening the car as I'd parked on the lawn a bit, and the wall is only a couple of rows tall. No idea how I managed to push it with the front end of the sill, though. Just thankful I didn't catch it with the bumper as I've recently swapped that.
> 
> Oh well, they're both rusty anyway, but I was going to put up with it. Now I'll have to source some and swap them over.


Easily done and happened to me, reversed into an unfamiliar drive, heard and felt a sickening crunch, when I looked I'd demolished dworf wall and had half a brick wedged in offside tailpipe !
How lucky was that ?


----------



## JonesyJones

Cleaned my throttle body out, wasn't as gunked up as some that I've seen but now it's sparkling.


----------



## silkman

darylw357 said:


> 100 miles away from home and it starts misfiring :roll: Got back home and fitted one of ECPs finest coils problem solved. If only it was always this easy.


Since having a spare coilpack in the back it hasn't missed a beat, that spare will probably be rusted now as its been wedged next to the spare wheel for almost 10 years :twisted:

touchwood.gif


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

Stustt said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 miles away from home and it starts misfiring :roll: Got back home and fitted one of ECPs finest coils problem solved. If only it was always this easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty one years old, 97 k still on original coils, if ones gone, replace all four with quality components.
Click to expand...

you can get new coil's replaced for FREE at your local Audi dealer's, the were part of a recall,


----------



## philclemo

philclemo said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philclemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst preparing my Roadster for MOT I discovered the passenger side rear tyre had a cracked sidewall (inner). A bit annoying as all the tyres have only done 2k since fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> How old were they?
> (manufacturing date, not fitting date)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave it with me, I'll go and check.
Click to expand...

Manufacturing code is 5117, so December 2017, they were fitted November 2018.


----------



## Stustt

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 miles away from home and it starts misfiring :roll: Got back home and fitted one of ECPs finest coils problem solved. If only it was always this easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty one years old, 97 k still on original coils, if ones gone, replace all four with quality components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can get new coil's replaced for FREE at your local Audi dealer's, the were part of a recall,
Click to expand...

I tried that with my old Honda crv ( ignition barrel ) it would just switch off when driving !
They politely told me where to take my 25 year old car, but did fix it cheaply lol.
I haven't the gonads to ask my Audi dealer for free coils after 21 years lol.


----------



## silkman

Moar TT tools arrived today. :roll:

Fluid bottle, pressure pump with gauge for leak testing with two coolant bottle adaptors, vice grips set (4), 13mm ratcheting wrench, 10mm xzn socket and 10mm long ribe socket (for engine bolts), 30 &34mm 12point deep sockets (for axle nut) 17 18 19 3/8 crowfoots, 2 spreader tools (for removing strut), 24mm spanner, caliper piston wind back tool, 1/4 secure torx set and last, cv boot tool for newest stainless steel clamps (uses 3/8 torque wrench).









About 175 euros vat free for all, most are BGS, which is a german company selling non german made tools.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Well yesterday actually. My "roof-open" dash pod light was on when I bought my TTR last week. Flash...flash...flash...for the 350 mile drive home with it. Resolved the problem with a bit of sticky foam applied to the lever:










Flash...flash...flash is now gone and windows works as required when the top goes up/down.



bob


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

Stustt said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty one years old, 97 k still on original coils, if ones gone, replace all four with quality components.
> 
> 
> 
> you can get new coil's replaced for FREE at your local Audi dealer's, the were part of a recall,
Click to expand...

I tried that with my old Honda crv ( ignition barrel ) it would just switch off when driving !
They politely told me where to take my 25 year old car, but did fix it cheaply lol.
I haven't the gonads to ask my Audi dealer for free coils after 21 years lol.[/quote]

they'll still give you them and do a free valet too, took my 2000 reg down for them to replace but they said it would take 2 hour's and i didn't have the time, so they're still there anytime i want to get them fitted,,


----------



## TTQ2K2

Fitted the top cover on my TTR for the first time.  . What a severe pain in the arse! With all the genius that exists at Audi, I am perplexed as to why they made it so difficult as well as costly. They had a decade to copy the simple cover that Mazda put on the MK1, but Nooooo, they had to make the world's worst cover.

I'm guessing this is the second time in 17 years that the cover has been fitted. Looks great, but Jeebus it's a pain. :wink:

b.


----------



## droopsnoot

TTR2K4 said:


> I'm guessing this is the second time in 17 years that the cover has been fitted. Looks great, but Jeebus it's a pain. :wink:
> 
> b.


Is that the thing for covering the top when it's down? I've never put mine on. I drove around with it filling the boot for a couple of months, then took it out and stuck it in the shed.


----------



## TTQ2K2

droopsnoot said:


> TTR2K4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this is the second time in 17 years that the cover has been fitted. Looks great, but Jeebus it's a pain. :wink:
> 
> b.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the thing for covering the top when it's down? I've never put mine on. I drove around with it filling the boot for a couple of months, then took it out and stuck it in the shed.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's it.

Stuffing it in the shed is probably why so many do not get passed on to the "next" owner. :wink:

b.


----------



## ZephyR2

Have you got a pic of it fitted?


----------



## Andywill

TTR2K4 said:


> Fitted the top cover on my TTR for the first time.  . What a severe pain in the arse! With all the genius that exists at Audi, I am perplexed as to why they made it so difficult as well as costly. They had a decade to copy the simple cover that Mazda put on the MK1, but Nooooo, they had to make the world's worst cover.
> 
> I'm guessing this is the second time in 17 years that the cover has been fitted. Looks great, but Jeebus it's a pain. :wink:
> 
> b.


It gets much easier with practise!


----------



## Fin2982

After 9 Months in my ownership, replaced turbo, suspension, brakes, deleted some stuff........ she finally went in for her MOT yesterday........ yeah she failed but fingers crossed for clean bill of health come 5pm tonight


----------



## TTQ2K2

ZephyR2 said:


> Have you got a pic of it fitted?


Here:










b.


----------



## Stustt

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty one years old, 97 k still on original coils, if ones gone, replace all four with quality components.
> 
> 
> 
> you can get new coil's replaced for FREE at your local Audi dealer's, the were part of a recall,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried that with my old Honda crv ( ignition barrel ) it would just switch off when driving !
> They politely told me where to take my 25 year old car, but did fix it cheaply lol.
> I haven't the gonads to ask my Audi dealer for free coils after 21 years lol.
Click to expand...

they'll still give you them and do a free valet too, took my 2000 reg down for them to replace but they said it would take 2 hour's and i didn't have the time, so they're still there anytime i want to get them fitted,,[/quote]

That's very interesting thank you for info. I think I read somewhere only Bam vehicles affected ?
Mine was registered early Jan 2000 so must have been made late 1999.
As said their working perfectly at the moment but if they fail I assure you I'll go to my local dealer who btw are a great bunch of guy's.


----------



## jester225

Today,finally got round to a few jobs ive been wanting to do on the tt, fitted my boost gauge,fitted my cupholders i made at work,then took my macan for some new rubber


----------



## Seacowdfw

Had the TT Roadster delivered today - first time owner in 18 years!!

Washed the hood with Johnson's baby and waiting for the fabsil to arrive tomorrow. Cleaned the messy bits and shuts but deep decontamination clean tomorrow and wax or ceramic coating - undecided - have some new autoglym ceramic spray might try that if weather holds.

Car is lovely and brings back memories - cam belt is only 10k old but 6 years so will get that done - otherwise its just clean and enjoy! Need to figure out how to post pics!


----------



## Stustt

Seacowdfw said:


> Had the TT Roadster delivered today - first time owner in 18 years!!
> 
> Washed the hood with Johnson's baby and waiting for the fabsil to arrive tomorrow. Cleaned the messy bits and shuts but deep decontamination clean tomorrow and wax or ceramic coating - undecided - have some new autoglym ceramic spray might try that if weather holds.
> 
> Car is lovely and brings back memories - cam belt is only 10k old but 6 years so will get that done - otherwise its just clean and enjoy! Need to figure out how to post pics!


Similar to mine, five years but only 6k so I'm going to risk it till next year.
Not sure if a newbie can post pics. I tried and keeps saying too many pixcels ???


----------



## Hoggy

Stustt said:


> Not sure if a newbie can post pics. I tried and keeps saying too many pixcels ???


Hi, there is nothing preventing you uploading an attachment/photo.
Hoggy.


----------



## JonesyJones

Added redline SI1 cleaner, then filled the tank up with V-Power.


----------



## silverbug

Finished replacing the rear discs and pads .
The old discs were almost down to the minimum thickness so thought I'd fit new TRW discs and low-dust ceramic pads and at the same time give the calipers and carriers a lick of paint.
The Jurid pads that came off were very dusty so I'll be interested to see how these TRW low dust pads compare .


----------



## sussexbythesea

got my car back from the bodyshop with the Votex bumper fitted.


----------



## Hoggy

sussexbythesea said:


> got my car back from the bodyshop with the Votex bumper fitted.


Hi, Was it to replace a damaged front?
Colour looks quite light compared to the wing.
Hoggy.


----------



## JonesyJones

Had my thermostat replaced and dsg box serviced today.


----------



## tt92103

Trying to get my turbo out. Already partially stripped two of those reverse torx head bolts on the manifold.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Hoggy said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my car back from the bodyshop with the Votex bumper fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Was it to replace a damaged front?
> Colour looks quite light compared to the wing.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Interesting observation Hoggy :roll: 
No damage just an ambition to get the Votex front on.
Not so obvious on the other side, I guess they may have faded it from side-to-side


----------



## hubcap61

Just finished replacing PCV system.
All looks like original from factory, not too dirty inside surprisingly!


----------



## Hoggy

sussexbythesea said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my car back from the bodyshop with the Votex bumper fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Was it to replace a damaged front?
> Colour looks quite light compared to the wing.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting observation Hoggy :roll:
> No damage just an ambition to get the Votex front on.
> Not so obvious on the other side, I guess they may have faded it from side-to-side
Click to expand...

Hi, Still a slight difference. [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink: In the photo anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Seacowdfw

Set of new wipers arrived from ECP half price on their current offer - and a cabin filter as it looks like it hasn't been done for years! Luckily the nights are lighter as will get on that later.

Thinking of getting a pipercross air filter too as my next job


----------



## droopsnoot

Picked up a bargain replacement set of seats for my TT, in the original grey leather / alcantara. I didn't really need the rear seat as I have a roadster, but I'll leave it on one side. As with my seat, the side bolster has collapsed a bit, so if I get someone to fix that he might want to cut it up for the leather. I mainly bought them because the heaters apparently work, and they were a real bargain.

Now, to clean them and fit them. Or maybe just my side.


----------



## silkman

tt92103 said:


> Trying to get my turbo out. Already partially stripped two of those reverse torx head bolts on the manifold.


Been there, broken that :roll:

Are you using the correct E16 socket? You need to douse them with WD40 or similar multiple times for 24 hours, then get engine hot, another shower of WD40 and then try to remove them. I've broken 2 out of 3 in mine --> machine shop --> €€€

New bolts and washers afterwards from Audi and coat them with decent copper paste (got Liqui Moly stuff) [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## droopsnoot

silkman said:


> You need to douse them with WD40 or similar multiple times for 24 hours, then get engine hot, another shower of WD40 and then try to remove them.


I've (thankfully, by the sound of it) not had to do this job, but I can't help thinking that a proper penetrating oil like Plus-Gas might do a better job than WD40.


----------



## silverbug

After doing the rear brakes recently , did the exact same thing to the front, namely new discs and pads and a quick coat or two of paint on the calipers & carriers.
Very happy with the way things turned out.
I have no idea why the preview pics attached are at right angles either :lol: .


----------



## silkman

silverbug said:


> I have no idea why the preview pics attached are at right angles either :lol: .


Stupid iphone does this; I rotate mine in an image viewer a couple times, save them and then post them here :roll:


----------



## silverbug

Thanks silkman I'll give that a try....


----------



## davebowk

Finally got some good weather and the time to fit these.


----------



## Stustt

Today I'm going to attempt to clean the green mould that's been happily growing on the exterior of my car !
Who's ever cleaned a car with weed killer ?


----------



## David C

Stustt said:


> Who's ever cleaned a car with weed killer ?


That is unlikely to be a good idea.....!!


----------



## droopsnoot

Most effective thing I've used on my hood for removing mould is "CIF mould stain remover" from the local pound shop. I've tried the Autoglym kit, Milton tablets etc. This is the first thing that's got it clean enough to be worth putting Fabsil on.


----------



## silverbug

droopsnoot said:


> Most effective thing I've used on my hood for removing mould is "CIF mould stain remover" from the local pound shop. I've tried the Autoglym kit, Milton tablets etc. This is the first thing that's got it clean enough to be worth putting Fabsil on.


That's worth knowing, thanks .
I recently did the (black) roof on my sisters 2010 A3 convertible and it was so green it was unreal.
Milton tablets were a complete waste of time .
I think I must have done the roof about 4 times before it was clean enough to apply Fabsil :lol: .
Boy did it look good though when finished  .


----------



## Stustt

David C said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ever cleaned a car with weed killer ?
> 
> 
> 
> That is unlikely to be a good idea.....!!
Click to expand...

Should have made it clear, on body work, mines a coupe.
Had grass growing out of the windscreen surround !
There's things growing out of every nook and cranny, not seen a wash in eight months !


----------



## David C

Stustt said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ever cleaned a car with weed killer ?
> 
> 
> 
> That is unlikely to be a good idea.....!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should have made it clear, on body work, mines a coupe.
> Had grass growing out of the windscreen surround !
> There's things growing out of every nook and cranny, not seen a wash in eight months !
Click to expand...

Still a bad idea.

Wash the car with car shampoo and it will wash out the tiny bits of soil that have gathered and bits are sprouting in.
If you've never looked in there, have a look behind the arch liners at the bottom of the "A" Pillar, you may find tomatoes sprouting...!!

Be worth taking the scuttle panel out for a clean under it too if you've never done that.


----------



## darylw357

Collected my wheels from the powder coaters.


----------



## Wilky1974

darylw357 said:


> Collected my wheels from the powder coaters.


.... stunning! Beautiful simplicity. 8)


----------



## Stustt




----------



## davebowk

Fitted new front wishbone rear poly bushes, used PSB will see how they last but couldn't find a bad report on them.
That was after the snow blizzard stopped.


----------



## Mel_dCP

Sprayed the Audi badges matt black, swapped the side indicators for black ones, installed a higher power plug socket thing under the dash so I can run all my crap, and polished it 

Oh, and I scraped 19 years of dead skin out of the top of the gear knob. I initially thought it was black enamel paint that hand worn away in the middle, but no. Dead skin :-| :-?


----------



## tt92103

I measured my front sway bar and it is 20mm so i ordered Powerflex 20mm bushings. But when I removed the subframe and sway bar, I discovered that where the bushing fits, the diameter is 22mm and it seems that my bushing doesn't fit. Powerflex only sells 17, 19, and 20mm front sway bar bushings. Do I need 22mm bushings, or am i supposed to just squeeze these in and force them to fit???


----------



## davebowk

You need 22mm, you won't force the bracket over them, or remove the plastic bushings, but then the sway bar could move sideways.
I fitted mine without the bushings as they were already broken and the bar has not moved.
I bought some split collars to stop any side movement (they bolt together) but not needed to fit them.


----------



## tt92103

davebowk said:


> You need 22mm, you won't force the bracket over them, or remove the plastic bushings, but then the sway bar could move sideways.
> I fitted mine without the bushings as they were already broken and the bar has not moved.
> I bought some split collars to stop any side movement (they bolt together) but not needed to fit them.


Thanks for the info, strange that I can't seem to find any 22mm MK1 sway bar bushings anywhere... do I have a non-standard sway bar???


----------



## davebowk

tt92103 said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need 22mm, you won't force the bracket over them, or remove the plastic bushings, but then the sway bar could move sideways.
> I fitted mine without the bushings as they were already broken and the bar has not moved.
> I bought some split collars to stop any side movement (they bolt together) but not needed to fit them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, strange that I can't seem to find any 22mm MK1 sway bar bushings anywhere... do I have a non-standard sway bar???
Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Mk1- ... SwhK1fJICC


----------



## tt92103

davebowk said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, strange that I can't seem to find any 22mm MK1 sway bar bushings anywhere... do I have a non-standard sway bar???
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Mk1- ... SwhK1fJICC
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That item in that link says it is equivalent to OE# 1J0411314R. When I search that OE p/n it comes up as either 19mm or 21mm.

For example:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... j0411314r/


----------



## davebowk

But that one is 22mm, SuperPro do all sizes. Standard 225 TT is 20mm bar


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

just use a wooden dowel or a piece of pipe with some emery-paper wrapped round it and sand the ID of the bushing to fit your sway-bar,


----------



## Stustt

Today blind panic as I realized my insurance had expired on Sunday !
No harm done, paid renewal online as only £214.


----------



## droopsnoot

davebowk said:


> Standard 225 TT is 20mm bar


Cheers for that. I need to order some, I've replaced one twice recently with rubber ones from ECP so I'm probably going poly this time even though I generally don't like poly bushes. I've been trying to measure the bar but it's really difficult to get a caliper on it anywhere near because of other stuff in the way. I'm getting readings either side of 20mm, so as I think it's all standard I'll get some 20mm ordered.


----------



## davebowk

droopsnoot said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard 225 TT is 20mm bar
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that. I need to order some, I've replaced one twice recently with rubber ones from ECP so I'm probably going poly this time even though I generally don't like poly bushes. I've been trying to measure the bar but it's really difficult to get a caliper on it anywhere near because of other stuff in the way. I'm getting readings either side of 20mm, so as I think it's all standard I'll get some 20mm ordered.
Click to expand...

Don't forget, if the plastic bushes are still intact you will need 22mm bushes.


----------



## tt92103

Here's another picture of mine. The ARB is 20mm, but where the bushing sits it is 22mm!


----------



## droopsnoot

davebowk said:


> Don't forget, if the plastic bushes are still intact you will need 22mm bushes.


Yes, I saw that thanks. There's no trace of the plastic bushes, I don't recall ever seeing them on it.


----------



## JonesyJones

Sanded my headlights, they were starting to go hazy, I think they'd been clear coated at some time as it took an age to get past this. 
I had to go at it a few times with the D/A to get rid of fine scratches caused by the sandpaper, as you can still see in the photo that I took after the first pass, I did a better job prepping the nearside lamp and didn't need nearly as much D/A work. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## darylw357

Your 'before' looks better than my 'after'


----------



## JonesyJones

darylw357 said:


> Your 'before' looks better than my 'after'


 :lol: 
Yeah the before photo doesn't quite show the hazy top coat off very well, looks better than the after photo until you zoom in. :roll: :lol:


----------



## rlszer

darylw357 said:


> Your 'before' looks better than my 'after'


I agree with you 100%, mine are worse than the starting point.


----------



## dimebars

Picked up a replacement spoiler for my Roadster today from a breakers. The "new" one is in far better condition than my existing one.

Any tips for removal and re-bonding?!


----------



## JonesyJones

Repaired/bodged my driver door window drop microswitch. Pleased I got it working although one of the door rubbers is giving me a headache.


----------



## valvedoctor46

Renewed both my crumbling number plate lense covers. Got a pair of brand new genuine ones off feabay. £2 more than the copy ones from ECP.


----------



## David C

valvedoctor46 said:


> Renewed both my crumbling number plate lense covers. Got a pair of brand new genuine ones off feabay. £2 more than the copy ones from ECP.


The ones I got from ECP were genuine OEM.


----------



## valvedoctor46

David C said:


> valvedoctor46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed both my crumbling number plate lense covers. Got a pair of brand new genuine ones off feabay. £2 more than the copy ones from ECP.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I got from ECP were genuine OEM.
Click to expand...

Winner, when I looked the other day they were a brand I hadn't heard of so went down the route I did. Anyways, nice easy job to do that doesn't cost much .


----------



## David C

valvedoctor46 said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valvedoctor46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed both my crumbling number plate lense covers. Got a pair of brand new genuine ones off feabay. £2 more than the copy ones from ECP.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I got from ECP were genuine OEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winner, when I looked the other day they were a brand I hadn't heard of ...
Click to expand...

Yes they were listed as a "VM", but they were OEM in VW/Audi boxes.


----------



## silverbug

David C said:


> Yes they were listed as a "VM", but they were OEM in VW/Audi boxes.


I don't know why ECP don't amend their website , I didn't buy from them as I have never heard of VM :?.
It all worked out OK though as eventually bought a pair from LLL Parts which were still cheaper than sourcing from ECP  .

Just fitted a comfort blinker kit to the car , literally a 10 minute job .
Most difficult part of the whole job was clicking that switch retainer back up into place; thought mine was broken until I applied a lot more force and suddenly it clicked home  .
Impressed with service from Cum-cartec in Germany ; bought and delivered within 7 days.


----------



## Mel_dCP

Made my aged and cloudy headlights clear again


----------



## kmcg

Back on the road again.
After 8 years parked up and a lot of work. Daily driver again. Thanks to the Forum and Wak in particular.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Actually, this past week and a half, I.....

1. Started the repair of the driver's seatback bolster leather. 


























I need to add another layer of "top coat" and I may touch up the opposite side too.

2. Had some dents and dings removed by a local chap that does paintless dent repair. Mostly small dents but one large dent on the left front fender (wing?).


















3. Re-glued the back glass into the canvas top. It had partially detached along the lower left and right. 













































Over all, I'm pretty happy.

bob


----------



## droopsnoot

TTR2K4 said:


> Actually, this past week and a half, I.....
> 
> 1. Started the repair of the driver's seatback bolster leather.
> 
> bob


What did you use for that, if you don't mind me asking? I just got a pair of replacement seats for mine (my heater element doesn't work, and these hopefully do) and there's a section that looks like your "before" photo on the drivers seat.

Today I swapped the breather pipe that fits on the end of the rocker cover. I've had this in mind for a while because it had torn and I patched it, but there was quite a smell of oil vapour when in queueing traffic and it turned out my patch had torn as well. All the pipes I'd seen for sale seem to twist in the wrong direction, but someone had a Forge Motorsport pipe on one of the Facebook groups so I grabbed. A bit of a fiddle but fitted in a few minutes. Let's see if the smell has gone away now. Only down-side is I've got a bright red pipe in the engine bay now, and I don't really like this blingy stuff.


----------



## silkman

TTR2K4 said:


> 3. Re-glued the back glass into the canvas top. It had partially detached along the lower left and right.


Most impressive.

Today I treated the TT to some fresh PS4s. Mfg week 11/21









I thought the sidewalls were a bit blingier but thats the PS4 S :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2

droopsnoot said:


> TTR2K4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this past week and a half, I.....
> 
> 1. Started the repair of the driver's seatback bolster leather.
> 
> bob
> 
> 
> 
> *What did you use for that, if you don't mind me asking? I just got a pair of replacement seats for mine (my heater element doesn't work, and these hopefully do) and there's a section that looks like your "before" photo on the drivers seat.*
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

The main products that I used were leather cleaner, leather dye colorant (Arrow/Aviator Grey is code AD67), leather filler, and topcoat (semi-gloss) from a business called Leather World Tech here in the USA. http://WWW.LEATHERWORLDTECH.COM. I purchased the 8oz bottle and used less than an ounce for this effort. The 8oz bottle should be enough for two full seats.

I've used their products previously on a boxster seat partial seat repair and then again on a full MX5 seat repair/redye. I documented the MX5 seat repair on Miata.net back in 2014. Below is the link to that repair effort. It also has multiple photos and discussion regarding the effort to include some of my trials and tribulations associated with that repair.

https://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=539837&highlight=95M+leather+seats+redye

cheers,
bob.


----------



## classexa

Spent a couple of hours replacing my exhaust


----------



## Hoggy

classexa said:


> Spent a couple of hours replacing my exhaust


Hi, Nice lifts :mrgreen: 
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

TTQ2K2 said:


> The main products that I used ...


Excellent, thanks for the information. I'll have a look around for something similar over here.

Today I wished mine "Happy Birthday". It was first registered on April 17th 2000.


----------



## classexa

Hoggy said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of hours replacing my exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nice lifts :mrgreen:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks  It's still pretty uncomfortable though :lol:


----------



## Seacowdfw

Went for a blast through Perthshire on part of the Heart 200!


----------



## TTQ2K2

Yesterday afternoon, mounted my BBS wheels that have been in storage since 2015. These are unique here and were not standard on the V6. In 20 yrs of TT involvement, I've never seen another TT wearing them.










I do love the look.

bob


----------



## BrianB

Had the Goodyears removed and some Michelins fitted.....just need to give them a clean up and get the winter wheels off.


----------



## Trig

Yesterday, I put some fuel in the car, however that's not really thread worthy, but while I was at the petrol station, I got the guys to give the car a quick sparkle as I parked under a tree at work and it got shat on by loads of bird, and I'm one of those people that doesn't like a clean shiny car as I can then see all the dinks and scratches that its picked up over the years (was the missus's car before mine lol)

So, here it is, a bit shiny, however by the time I had gotten in to work this morning the only space was under a tree, not the crow tree, but still a tree...


----------



## silverbug

Just recoated the roof of my car with Fabsil.
Water on it was still beading nicely despite last being done 12 months ago , but thought another application wouldn't go amiss.
Also wished the car Happy 18th Birthday :lol: , as first registered April 23 2003.


----------



## rlszer

Fixed a vacuum leak behind the heatshield - oneway valve to servo sweat-join. The pipe had split, to the extent, it had disconnected from the valve; just hanging there.

Brakes are great and tick-over is as it should be. Cost? Hose (4cm) 14p + 2 jubilee clips.

Next job, B6s, to be installed on the rear.


----------



## silkman

rlszer said:


> Fixed a vacuum leak behind the heatshield - oneway valve to servo sweat-join. The pipe had split, to the extent, it had disconnected from the valve; just hanging there.
> 
> Brakes are great and tick-over is as it should be. Cost? Hose (4cm) 14p + 2 jubilee clips.
> 
> Next job, B6s, to be installed on the rear.


Cheapest repairs are the best repairs :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot

Replaced my nearside front anti-roll bar bush. It didn't take me as long as last time, though I did struggle for a bit to get the new (poly) one in place until it dawned on me that disconnecting the drop-link would make it a lot easier. I used the long-bolt trick to pull the bracket back into place, but every time I undid it I found that the bracket popped out again. I was all set to just leave the long bolt in (because there seems no reason not to) but then I put the power steering pipe bracket back on, and that held everything in place.

I then lifted the other side of the car up, to find that has the plastic sleeve and there is no apparent wear on the bush on that side, despite being the original one. So I left it alone. Maybe I'll swap it at some point, I was 50/50 on it but a bit fed up with crawling around on the floor by then.


----------



## J.Naz

Finally got round to installing headlight range control module see pics old module water damaged well and proper.

But I have one question I can't get rear panel back on in roadster keeps poping out in bottom corner near door if any guide on reinstall be much appreciated


----------



## revmarkp

Got my self-reconditioned K04-022 turbo back on the car, by far the trickiest thing I've ever done on a car - I was warned! Top tip: no need to take it off and on three times trying to unkink the oil return hose, eventually I discovered one of the unions is a rotating one (at least I hope its supposed to rotate!)


----------



## silverbug

J.Naz said:


> But I have one question I can't get rear panel back on in roadster keeps poping out in bottom corner near door if any guide on reinstall be much appreciated


Those panels aren't the nicest of things to get back in , I had a terrible job replacing one the first time that I did it , in fact sounds similar to how yours has gone :? .
The second time I did it , found it much easier .
The trick is to insert the top edge of the trim panel up into the slot into which it mates and push it up firmly as far as it will go.
By doing this , hopefully the spring steel clips on the trim panel are now just aligned with the holes in the car structure and a firm slap all over the panel and around the edge will see the trim panel firmly seat home.
You may have to slightly adjust the door seal trim on the B pillar as well, but that should be about it .


----------



## J.Naz

Thanks silver bug I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## rlszer

silkman said:


> rlszer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed a vacuum leak behind the heatshield - oneway valve to servo sweat-join. The pipe had split, to the extent, it had disconnected from the valve; just hanging there.
> 
> Brakes are great and tick-over is as it should be. Cost? Hose (4cm) 14p + 2 jubilee clips.
> 
> Next job, B6s, to be installed on the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest repairs are the best repairs :lol:
Click to expand...

Definitely! Especially, when Audi stealers diagnosed a new Cat @£2k+! Yep, I'm still annoyed with them and have spoken with Lookers Head Office again, as I was not happy with the local sites "investigation"- especially when asked pertinent
questions for them to explain the facts... which they couldn't.

Currently, it's being escalated.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

New Romac Radiums on Ricky the V6

Started pulling bits off ready to fit a new coolant temp sensor
AP racing coilovers and adjustable arms/droplinks to go on once the MOT is done


----------



## darylw357

Hit a funny number on the mileometer.


----------



## Steely522

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> New Romac Radiums on Ricky the V6
> 
> Started pulling bits off ready to fit a new coolant temp sensor
> AP racing coilovers and adjustable arms/droplinks to go on once the MOT is done


What colour are the Romac wheels?


----------



## silkman

Tailgate never closed well on the TT, always hearing a loud thump when closing. I remember having messed many years ago with the side stop rubber buffers.. Yesterday I opened it to get some stuff out and the striker plate (the rectangular "hook" at the top) had come completely loose...

*So today, service manual time to do it properly, it says the following: *
-Remove striker plate plastic cover (mine wasnt broken but wouldn't stay in place)
-Hand-tighten bolts with washers ⇒ Item 5 (page 13) (it must still be possible to move striker plate).
- Carefully close rear lid until it is flush with rear side panels.
- Carefully open rear lid and tighten bolts with washers ⇒ Item 5 (page 13) . Tighten to 12Nm (this is quite tight, added some medium threadlocker too)
*
Adjusting stop buffers* (these have a Torx15 bolt inside, no need to remove the rubber but you may need a long torx bit or a torx screwdriver as a standard torx bit may not be long enough)
- Loosen clamping bolt -2- and pull stop buffer out slightly.
- Close rear lid -4- and align with body; at the same time, rear lid lock must engage in 2nd stop of striker plate.
• This will push stop buffers -3- into correct position. (With a loud cracking noise :lol: )
- Open rear lid and pull stop buffers out one stop.
- Tighten clamping bolt -2- to 2 Nm.
- Close rear lid.
- Check panel gaps ⇒ page 14 .









And of course this was a perfect opportunity to try out my new Hazet socket set


----------



## silkman

And yet today another repair :lol:

First really hot day and the TT didnt feel nippy, checked engine to listen to this, sounded like a balloon letting air out.





The culprit: N249 one way valve snapped, its a two way valve as theres also a 3way one for APX I think, OEM part 058905291K









5 euros later (Vemo chinesium part) it was resolved. Obviously you need a clamp tool and silicone spray to do this easily in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Stustt

Today I found a fantastic new place to look after my 225. Spent two hours on a complete health check then said - - - No charge, I don't charge for diagnostics ! ! !


----------



## silverbug

Started to fit a cruise control kit .
Had already decided to upgrade to a Golf Mk4 wiper motor whilst the motor was out for plenum chamber access and glad that decision was taken.
The linkage was virtually seized, with old motor taken off it was a real challenge to move the linkage at all :? .
All free now and re-greased/assembled with new motor  .


----------



## classexa

Doing this at the moment. Was only gonna repalce the pickup pipe but 40 bucks for a new sump? Let's go


----------



## classexa

silverbug said:


> Started to fit a cruise control kit .
> Had already decided to upgrade to a Golf Mk4 wiper motor whilst the motor was out for plenum chamber access and glad that decision was taken.
> The linkage was virtually seized, with old motor taken off it was a real challenge to move the linkage at all :? .
> All free now and re-greased/assembled with new motor  .


What's difference between the motors? Part number?


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started to fit a cruise control kit .
> Had already decided to upgrade to a Golf Mk4 wiper motor whilst the motor was out for plenum chamber access and glad that decision was taken.
> The linkage was virtually seized, with old motor taken off it was a real challenge to move the linkage at all :? .
> All free now and re-greased/assembled with new motor  .
> 
> 
> 
> What's difference between the motors? Part number?
Click to expand...

Longer (faster) motor.
Needs a small cut in the bracket to fit.
p/n 1C0955119

Makes the wipers run at proper speeds, not the normal TT slow-motion wipers...!!


----------



## classexa

David C said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started to fit a cruise control kit .
> Had already decided to upgrade to a Golf Mk4 wiper motor whilst the motor was out for plenum chamber access and glad that decision was taken.
> The linkage was virtually seized, with old motor taken off it was a real challenge to move the linkage at all :? .
> All free now and re-greased/assembled with new motor  .
> 
> 
> 
> What's difference between the motors? Part number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longer (faster) motor.
> Needs a small cut in the bracket to fit.
> p/n 1C0955119
> 
> Makes the wipers run at proper speeds, not the normal TT slow-motion wipers...!!
Click to expand...

Aha.. Guess that is one more thing on my to-do list [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's difference between the motors? Part number?
> 
> 
> 
> Longer (faster) motor.
> Needs a small cut in the bracket to fit.
> p/n 1C0955119
> 
> Makes the wipers run at proper speeds, not the normal TT slow-motion wipers...!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.. Guess that is one more thing on my to-do list [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

As yours is a very early TT, check the motor mounting is the same.
There was a change of linkage and motor in 2001.


----------



## classexa

I honestly can't see if it will fit or not. It's in Swedish but you can see the pictures

Before the split:

https://www.bildelsbasen.se/se-sv/Audi/ ... mile&asc=1

After the split:

https://www.bildelsbasen.se/?link=item& ... d=40012056


----------



## David C

classexa said:


> I honestly can't see if it will fit or not. It's in Swedish but you can see the pictures


The query is that when you look up the original wiper motor, it says it is dropped and replaced by 8N1955023A, which is a complete linkage with motor.
So something changed at that split, but I don't know what.


----------



## Mil-Keith

finally got my car sitting at a height I'm happy with!


----------



## silverbug

classexa said:


> What's difference between the motors? Part number?


It's the number as David C has quoted .
I used a Febi motor and cut off a bit too much bracket :lol: , also had to shave a whisker of aluminium off the reverse side to get the 3 mounting bolts to sit flush .
Overall, very happy with the results as you can see how much smaller the factory TT motor is :? .(pic taken before linkage was replaced) and it works very well now that the linkage is fully greased.
And the cruise control also works 8) .


----------



## Shadowmunter

Today I decided to undo the bodged repair(?) Performed by a previous owner.

Fuel pump was rewired using speaker wire directly to a fuse. Not even properly connected, the wire was wedged into the fuse holder. The other end was tied, yes in a knot, around the remains of the original wire from the fuel pump connector!

Fire hazard and a worry as the fuse that the wire was wrapped around sometimes popped out.

As suspected, its just a failed relay. A lot of effort went into this random bodge. Baffling.

I wonder what else I'll find?


----------



## Stustt

Mil-Keith said:


> finally got my car sitting at a height I'm happy with!


Very nice, I'm jealous, mine still looks like it's been lifted for off road lol !


----------



## David C

Shadowmunter said:


> Today I decided to undo the bodged repair(?) Performed by a previous owner.
> 
> Fuel pump was rewired using speaker wire directly to a fuse. Not even properly connected, the wire was wedged into the fuse holder. The other end was tied, yes in a knot, around the remains of the original wire from the fuel pump connector!
> 
> Fire hazard and a worry as the fuse that the wire was wrapped around sometimes popped out.
> 
> As suspected, its just a failed relay. A lot of effort went into this random bodge. Baffling.
> 
> I wonder what else I'll find?


It is a worry the effort some people will go to to bodge it when the proper fix is considerably less effort&#8230;!!


----------



## rlszer

silverbug said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's difference between the motors? Part number?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the number as David C has quoted .
> I used a Febi motor and cut off a bit too much bracket :lol: , also had to shave a whisker of aluminium off the reverse side to get the 3 mounting bolts to sit flush .
> Overall, very happy with the results as you can see how much smaller the factory TT motor is :? .(pic taken before linkage was replaced) and it works very well now that the linkage is fully greased.
> And the cruise control also works 8) .
Click to expand...

How long did it take to fit the cruise control? Was it easy as you thought to do? I have been thinking of adding it to mine but there are different opinions, as to the switch and cable required.


----------



## silverbug

rlszer said:


> How long did it take to fit the cruise control? Was it easy as you thought to do? I have been thinking of adding it to mine but there are different opinions, as to the switch and cable required.


It's a bit hard to estimate how long it took me as I did the job over 3 days (Fri-Sun) with other jobs on the car in between.
As well as the cruise , I was also fitting a larger Mk 4 Golf wiper motor and also needed to run a wire off pin 101 of the engine ECU into the cabin (in readiness for my ColorMFA install soon ).
Suffice to say ,the car seemed to fight me at every turn so it all seemed to take far longer than I thought :? .
I used a Genuine VW retrofit kit , and the quality of the switch and loom is superb , absolutely perfect in terms of fit and finish.
I was trying to achieve a factory-fitted look and so everything is bound in Tesa tape and I must admit I did take my time  .
Not sure if I'd do the job again , the easy part is getting the steering wheel and airbag off etc , the worst part by far are the 2 looms , the one from indicator switch to plenum chamber is particularly awkward.
In contrast, the loom from plenum chamber to engine ECU was relatively easy.
How anyone can fit a cruise control to one of these in 2-3 hours escapes me :lol: .
I must have spent over 20 hours doing all the jobs mentioned , it was quite a relief that the cruise worked on the test drive after it was all finished  .


----------



## classexa

New sump fitted. Doesn't seem to leak. Only issue was since I used a gasket instead of sealant, the sump positioned itself a couple of mm lower so 2 of the bolts to the gearbox didn't fit. I managed to get one in there. I'm gonna try and use a bolt with a smaller thread so it goes through and use a nut on the other side. Should work. The sump is not going anywhere. I hope :lol:


----------



## dazzab30

Is the Sump OEM or cheaper one? I need to replace mine as it leaks from plug and not decided on whether to get a cheap one or pay for genuine one. Knowing my luck cheap one will leak even worse than I have now.


----------



## Bo!

Finally got round to doing the door micro switches, not a bad job tbh. Took my time, probably a couple of hours? With a tea break!
Also put on new number plates and surrounds. Freshens the whole think up a little!


----------



## classexa

It's aftermarket. 40 bucks. Keeping my old one just in case :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot

A week after replacing the nsf ARB bush with a Superpro one to stop it clonking, I now have another clonk. Next time it's dry I'll have to jack it up and see what's wrong now.


----------



## tt92103

Trying to remove my turbo and manifold. Two turbo bolts out, no luck with the third. I've completely rounded the bolt head thanks to trying to use an impact wrench. I've heated it red hot with a MAP torch but it won't budge. I've put a grinder in there to try cutting the bolt head in half but I can't get the grinder to go deep enough. With the grinder slot that I cut I tried turning with a big screwdriver but the screwdriver tip broke.
I thought maybe I could remove the turbo and manifold together as one piece but I can't reach four of the manifold bolts, the turbo is in the way. [smiley=furious3.gif] 
There's also a heat shield thing above the manifold that is making things difficult but it appears it can't come out unless the manifold is out first.
I've started drilling out the bolt head with cobalt bits but it's taking forever. Might try a friends pneumatic chisel to break off the bolt head. I'm replacing both the turbo and manifold so I don't care if I damage them!!


----------



## darylw357

tt92103 said:


> Trying to remove my turbo and manifold. Two turbo bolts out, no luck with the third. I've completely rounded the bolt head thanks to trying to use an impact wrench. I've heated it red hot with a MAP torch but it won't budge. I've put a grinder in there to try cutting the bolt head in half but I can't get the grinder to go deep enough. With the grinder slot that I cut I tried turning with a big screwdriver but the screwdriver tip broke.
> I thought maybe I could remove the turbo and manifold together as one piece but I can't reach four of the manifold bolts, the turbo is in the way. [smiley=furious3.gif]
> There's also a heat shield thing above the manifold that is making things difficult but it appears it can't come out unless the manifold is out first.
> I've started drilling out the bolt head with cobalt bits but it's taking forever. Might try a friends pneumatic chisel to break off the bolt head. I'm replacing both the turbo and manifold so I don't care if I damage them!!


It took me 3 evenings, a set of cobolt bits and some chisels to remove mine. You want to use a drilling lubricant and slow speed othewise the surface work hardens.


----------



## tt92103

darylw357 said:


> It took me 3 evenings, a set of cobolt bits and some chisels to remove mine. You want to use a drilling lubricant and slow speed othewise the surface work hardens.


Did you have to break all three bolt heads off or were you able to unscrew them?
Yep, I watched a Youtube video recently on how to drill into metal... slow drill speed, lubricant, and push down. I had been doing it wrong most of my life :lol:
Next problem will be getting the turbo out of the car... from what I've read I will need to disconnect all of the engine mounts and push the engine forward. It's much harder on a LHD car.


----------



## Stustt

tt92103 said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 3 evenings, a set of cobolt bits and some chisels to remove mine. You want to use a drilling lubricant and slow speed othewise the surface work hardens.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to break all three bolt heads off or were you able to unscrew them?
> Yep, I watched a Youtube video recently on how to drill into metal... slow drill speed, lubricant, and push down. I had been doing it wrong most of my life :lol:
> Next problem will be getting the turbo out of the car... from what I've read I will need to disconnect all of the engine mounts and push the engine forward. It's much harder on a LHD car.
Click to expand...

Take it to Sarah n tuned she loves her TT potato.


----------



## tt92103

Stustt said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to Sarah n tuned she loves her TT potato.
Click to expand...

I've watched her turbo removal video twice. She's actually not that far from me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stustt

tt92103 said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to Sarah n tuned she loves her TT potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've watched her turbo removal video twice. She's actually not that far from me :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol that's what I thought. She's a girl and she's done hers twice I think, you should have no problem.


----------



## davebowk

tt92103 said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to Sarah n tuned she loves her TT potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've watched her turbo removal video twice. She's actually not that far from me :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol that's what I thought. She's a girl and she's done hers twice I think, you should have no problem.[/quote]

Are you sure she's a girl??


----------



## Motorhead_Monkey

Dropped of the QS at AMD Woking for a service + a full going over. Getting a few sensors checked and having an expert's eye give the whole car a check. Looking at a turbo upgrade so getting the house in order


----------



## droopsnoot

tt92103 said:


> It's much harder on a LHD car.


Ha! That's payback for how much easier you have it when changing the clutch master cylinder.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

[][/quote]

I've watched her turbo removal video twice. She's actually not that far from me :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Lol that's what I thought. She's a girl and she's done hers twice I think, you should have no problem.[/quote]

Are you sure she's a girl??[/quote]

it's a bloke,


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

dazzab30 said:


> Is the Sump OEM or cheaper one? I need to replace mine as it leaks from plug and not decided on whether to get a cheap one or pay for genuine one. Knowing my luck cheap one will leak even worse than I have now.


i bought a cheap one off ebay, no problem's with it at all, fit fine, no leak's,


----------



## rlszer

silverbug said:


> rlszer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take to fit the cruise control? Was it easy as you thought to do? I have been thinking of adding it to mine but there are different opinions, as to the switch and cable required.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit hard to estimate how long it took me as I did the job over 3 days (Fri-Sun) with other jobs on the car in between.
> As well as the cruise , I was also fitting a larger Mk 4 Golf wiper motor and also needed to run a wire off pin 101 of the engine ECU into the cabin (in readiness for my ColorMFA install soon ).
> Suffice to say ,the car seemed to fight me at every turn so it all seemed to take far longer than I thought :? .
> I used a Genuine VW retrofit kit , and the quality of the switch and loom is superb , absolutely perfect in terms of fit and finish.
> I was trying to achieve a factory-fitted look and so everything is bound in Tesa tape and I must admit I did take my time  .
> Not sure if I'd do the job again , the easy part is getting the steering wheel and airbag off etc , the worst part by far are the 2 looms , the one from indicator switch to plenum chamber is particularly awkward.
> In contrast, the loom from plenum chamber to engine ECU was relatively easy.
> How anyone can fit a cruise control to one of these in 2-3 hours escapes me :lol: .
> I must have spent over 20 hours doing all the jobs mentioned , it was quite a relief that the cruise worked on the test drive after it was all finished  .
Click to expand...

Makes me want to do it more. :lol:


----------



## Stustt

Today I became an established member !


----------



## classexa

silverbug said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's difference between the motors? Part number?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the number as David C has quoted .
> I used a Febi motor and cut off a bit too much bracket :lol: , also had to shave a whisker of aluminium off the reverse side to get the 3 mounting bolts to sit flush .
> Overall, very happy with the results as you can see how much smaller the factory TT motor is :? .(pic taken before linkage was replaced) and it works very well now that the linkage is fully greased.
> And the cruise control also works 8) .
Click to expand...

Do you think the linkage from a facelift will fit a pre-facelift? I think I need to fit one bacause it didn't work fitting the upgraded motor. I had to cut out a bit of the bracket but also use washers between the motor and bracket, otherwise the linkage was in the way for the motor. And when I put on the linkage to the motor and put the nut on, the linkage wouldn't move. I think the splines part is different.

The question is, are the 3 bolt holes gonna line up to the 3 holes in the chassi if I use a facelift linkage?


----------



## silverbug

rlszer said:


> Makes me want to do it more. :lol:


 :lol: 
If you do have a go , there's a PDF in the Knowledge Base from an article in the TTOC magazine.
It's superb and much better than the official VW instructions that came with my kit that are in rather odd English  .


----------



## silverbug

classexa said:


> Do you think the linkage from a facelift will fit a pre-facelift? I think I need to fit one bacause it didn't work fitting the upgraded motor. I had to cut out a bit of the bracket but also use washers between the motor and bracket, otherwise the linkage was in the way for the motor. And when I put on the linkage to the motor and put the nut on, the linkage wouldn't move. I think the splines part is different.
> 
> The question is, are the 3 bolt holes gonna line up to the 3 holes in the chassi if I use a facelift linkage?


Sorry I don't know  .
As my car is a 2003 it is a facelift (and also RHD of course ) and it all went so easily.
I did have to remove about 1mm of aluminium casting at one place to allow the 3 motor mounting bolts to sit flush but as different manufacturers have slightly different designs thought it was to be expected.....


----------



## classexa

silverbug said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the linkage from a facelift will fit a pre-facelift? I think I need to fit one bacause it didn't work fitting the upgraded motor. I had to cut out a bit of the bracket but also use washers between the motor and bracket, otherwise the linkage was in the way for the motor. And when I put on the linkage to the motor and put the nut on, the linkage wouldn't move. I think the splines part is different.
> 
> The question is, are the 3 bolt holes gonna line up to the 3 holes in the chassi if I use a facelift linkage?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know  .
> As my car is a 2003 it is a facelift (and also RHD of course ) and it all went so easily.
> I did have to remove about 1mm of aluminium casting at one place to allow the 3 motor mounting bolts to sit flush but as different manufacturers have slightly different designs thought it was to be expected.....
Click to expand...

Where did you shave it off? On the motor? What part?


----------



## silverbug

classexa said:


> Where did you shave it off? On the motor? What part?


On the motor there were a few radial strengthening ribs in the aluminium body , I had to grind an area about 2mm x 2mm to get the motor to sit flush .
Took me a few seconds with a bench-mounted grinding wheel  .


----------



## classexa

silverbug said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you shave it off? On the motor? What part?
> 
> 
> 
> On the motor there were a few radial strengthening ribs in the aluminium body , I had to grind an area about 2mm x 2mm to get the motor to sit flush .
> Took me a few seconds with a bench-mounted grinding wheel  .
Click to expand...

Took a gamble and ordered a facelift linkage. Only 20 bucks so no biggie if it doesn't fit.


----------



## silverbug

classexa said:


> Took a gamble and ordered a facelift linkage. Only 20 bucks so no biggie if it doesn't fit.


Let's hope it does  .


----------



## classexa

silverbug said:


> classexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a gamble and ordered a facelift linkage. Only 20 bucks so no biggie if it doesn't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope it does  .
Click to expand...

New motor fitted. Turns out i didnt need a new linkage. Just needed to shave off that part on the motor. Then I was good to go. Thanks


----------



## silkman

Today I read in one of the fb groups about another UK TT going up in flames.. :?

This was posted together with a video with the fire consuming the whole car.  Everyone on the TT is OK.









Need I stress enough that everyone should replace or have the fuel hoses replaced by a professional? *Mileage is irrelevant on a 20 year old fuel hose..*

If you're up for it, DIY fuel hoses replacement thread in my signature below but if you don't feel like it, ask a competent garage for the job.


----------



## Stustt

silkman said:


> Today I read in one of the fb groups about another UK TT going up in flames.. :?
> 
> This was posted together with a video with the fire consuming the whole car.  Everyone on the TT is OK.
> 
> 
> Need I stress enough that everyone should replace or have the fuel hoses replaced by a professional? *Mileage is irrelevant on a 20 year old fuel hose..*
> 
> If you're up for it, DIY fuel hoses replacement thread in my signature below but if you don't feel like it, ask a competent garage for the job.


What a shame, glad occupants ok. Perhaps it should be a legal requirement to carry a dcent fire extinguisher ?
Made me think about getting one.
Don't forget even if you help someone else the fire brigade are happy to refill it FOC.
Top tip NEVER fully open the bonnet unless you have an extinguisher, as obviously adds air etc.
Just pop it so fire brigade can open it.


----------



## silverbug

classexa said:


> New motor fitted. Turns out i didnt need a new linkage. Just needed to shave off that part on the motor. Then I was good to go. Thanks


Glad to hear it's all sorted  .

Very sad to see the demise of another TT , especially a Glacier Blue one.
An extinguisher should be an essential item in every car for sure , I've always had one mounted in the passenger compartment of my Beetle as engine fires have traditionally been a big killer of aircooled VWs and recently mounted one on the tunnel of my roadster.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

silkman said:


> Today I read in one of the fb groups about another UK TT going up in flames.. :?
> 
> This was posted together with a video with the fire consuming the whole car.  Everyone on the TT is OK.
> 
> 
> Need I stress enough that everyone should replace or have the fuel hoses replaced by a professional? *Mileage is irrelevant on a 20 year old fuel hose..*
> 
> If you're up for it, DIY fuel hoses replacement thread in my signature below but if you don't feel like it, ask a competent garage for the job.


i'm not really paranoid about my TT self combusting, but i've two extinguisher's in my car, :wink:


----------



## Stustt

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I read in one of the fb groups about another UK TT going up in flames.. :?
> 
> This was posted together with a video with the fire consuming the whole car.  Everyone on the TT is OK.
> 
> 
> Need I stress enough that everyone should replace or have the fuel hoses replaced by a professional? *Mileage is irrelevant on a 20 year old fuel hose..*
> 
> If you're up for it, DIY fuel hoses replacement thread in my signature below but if you don't feel like it, ask a competent garage for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really paranoid about my TT self combusting, but i've two extinguisher's in my car, :wink:
Click to expand...

We can thank ethanol for that. They promised a few years ago it wasn't going in super unleaded but they lied. 5% in V power with future plans to increase to 10%. Big drop in hp and eats our old hoses.


----------



## Shadowmunter

Today I replaced the mirror switch after I broke it off last week, thanks in part to my neighbour parking so close i had to pour myself into the driver's seat! £25 spent before 6am, ouch.

Have a spare now so am going to see if I can fix the little stick. Seen a guide that uses a different, cheaper, Audi mirror switch that has the same stick inside.


----------



## 1781cc

I took off my Porsche Brembos in order to sell them, going AP Racing 9660 and both scared (cost) and excited (Mega stopping power) for this


----------



## hubcap61

Just replaced O/S/ front ABS sensor. Fault code 00285. 
Ordered yesterday at 10.00am, arrived today at 12.15.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153589790566
Good quality Siemens part. Old one didnt want to come out, original i suspect. All done, fault cleared.


----------



## silverbug

Tried to fit a compete set of OEM mud flaps until I discovered I needed to drill some holes and buy some screws :? .


----------



## Motorhead_Monkey

Still in with AMD working. Gonna be a hefty bill as now having service+haldex, cam/aux belts done. New fuel line, brake pressure sensor and a few odd bits and pieces. Once all that's said and done she should be ready for some fun!


----------



## mk1chopper

Replaced my pcv pipe work with 034 motorsport kit

Old pipe work with big hole









New kit


----------



## keithriley

Finally got round to fitting, and making work properly, a replacement to the rather dire OEM Chorus stereo. After finding out about half amplified systems, adaptor cables to fit ISO connectors etc etc a Sony system now sits proud in the dash, even dragged into the 21st century by Bluetooth, USB and DAB capabilities. I'm spoilt for choice.
With more features and adjustments than I care to remember the sound in the TT now reflects the look and style of the TT.


----------



## Stustt

keithriley said:


> Finally got round to fitting, and making work properly, a replacement to the rather dire OEM Chorus stereo. After finding out about half amplified systems, adaptor cables to fit ISO connectors etc etc a Sony system now sits proud in the dash, even dragged into the 21st century by Bluetooth, USB and DAB capabilities. I'm spoilt for choice.
> With more features and adjustments than I care to remember the sound in the TT now reflects the look and style of the TT.


I love my standard wireless, I mean radio lol. It plays tapes AND cds !
Whatever will they think of next ?


----------



## keithriley

Stustt said:


> keithriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to fitting, and making work properly, a replacement to the rather dire OEM Chorus stereo. After finding out about half amplified systems, adaptor cables to fit ISO connectors etc etc a Sony system now sits proud in the dash, even dragged into the 21st century by Bluetooth, USB and DAB capabilities. I'm spoilt for choice.
> With more features and adjustments than I care to remember the sound in the TT now reflects the look and style of the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my standard wireless, I mean radio lol. It plays tapes AND cds !
> Whatever will they think of next ?
Click to expand...

CD's are still new tech to me, bluetooth is black magic


----------



## droopsnoot

Finally got around to swapping my drivers seat. The heater hasn't been working for ages, so I bought a set of seats of the same colour (grey with alcantara) from a coupe at a real bargain price, having been assured that everything works. Took me longer than I anticipated because the seller had kept the subframes, but it's quite straightforward.

The heater still doesn't work. But, it is much cleaner than my original seat, so that's a plus. Maybe I'll take the original one to bits when I have nothing else to do, see what's up with it.


----------



## silverbug

Went out to garage to start replacing the PCV pipes under the inlet manifold.
Got as far as putting car on axle stands as I wanted to remove the engine under-tray for better access and removed drivers side wheel.
Was greeted with the sight of splashes of black grease over the inside of the alloy rim , so the outer CV boot has split .
Don't think it's been split long so the joint should be OK.
So another job to do :lol: .


----------



## davebowk

silverbug said:


> Went out to garage to start replacing the PCV pipes under the inlet manifold.
> Got as far as putting car on axle stands as I wanted to remove the engine under-tray for better access and removed drivers side wheel.
> Was greeted with the sight of splashes of black grease over the inside of the alloy rim , so the outer CV boot has split .
> Don't think it's been split long so the joint should be OK.
> So another job to do :lol: .


Ripped my PCV kit out today and simplified it. Some of the cheap pipes i'd used around the jet pump were cracking already. (didn't know about the silicone replacements)
Brakes are better now with the servo pipe direct to the manifold.
Removing the undertray won't help access but you did find the split boot early.
Just remove the trim and bracket in front of the manifold and the dip stick.


----------



## infidel.uk

looked at my car for 5 mins then locked the garage again, its been like this for the last 4 months :lol:


----------



## mk1chopper

silverbug said:


> Went out to garage to start replacing the PCV pipes under the inlet manifold.
> Got as far as putting car on axle stands as I wanted to remove the engine under-tray for better access and removed drivers side wheel.
> Was greeted with the sight of splashes of black grease over the inside of the alloy rim , so the outer CV boot has split .
> Don't think it's been split long so the joint should be OK.
> So another job to do :lol: .


I replaced my pipe work whilst replacing the alternator which gave a bit more room and wasn't to hard to remove and refit


----------



## silverbug

mk1chopper said:


> I replaced my pipe work whilst replacing the alternator which gave a bit more room and wasn't to hard to remove and refit





davebowk said:


> Ripped my PCV kit out today and simplified it. Some of the cheap pipes i'd used around the jet pump were cracking already. (didn't know about the silicone replacements)
> Brakes are better now with the servo pipe direct to the manifold.
> Removing the undertray won't help access but you did find the split boot early.
> Just remove the trim and bracket in front of the manifold and the dip stick.


Thanks, I'll have to tackle the job with alternator in situ I think.
Shame about the tray, was convinced it'd give me a bit more access :lol: .
I hate doing cv boots , so much effort for so little apparent return!
Only good thing is that it was caught early.
Cheers


----------



## Stustt

Needed the car in an emergency and discovered that pulling the radio fuse AND pulling the plug
on my siren did not stop my battery from going flat ! !
Oh well, back to the drawing board i [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt92103

Last night finally got my new turbo installed (what a pain-in-the-ass) and started the engine. I have an oil leak from the turbo. I used new crush washers on the oil feed and a new gasket on the oil return and thought I tightened them good. I was so careful and methodical on everything. I don't understand why it is leaking. I will try to get a hand underneath the turbo and check the 2 allen bolts on the oil return which is more likely where the leak is, I'm guessing. I don't want to start all over and remove the turbo. [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Mil-Keith

Finally got my subframe back on after replacing my downpipe and fitting my decat! (After many profanities)

Just got to get the wheels back on tomorrow and it'll be moving again! Not long until I take it to the Plus Four Four show and have it on show!


----------



## Stustt

Just returned from my fantastic new mechanic I found. Arrived at ten as arranged, supplied and fitted new coolant sender, repaired botched repair on clutch pedal, checked gearbox oil, fitted new rear gas struts, cleared faults on scanner, evacuated and re gassed air con ( condenser found to be shot ) left there at one pm.
Charged me a total of £105.73 ! !
Absolutely amazing ! ! !


----------



## mk1chopper

Removed the tip to inspect the turbo and see how much play on the shaft there was as its done 160k, discovered this:









Looks like I'll be buying the Badger 5 tip sooner than I thought, also turbo has some play in it but doesn't seem excessive.


----------



## Gadzooks1980

...broke down driving my roadster for maybe only the third time since I bought her last weekend. She's in at the local banger dealer I got her from to have the intermittant boost issue I knew she was suffering and the new "oh the clutch has gone" problem I suffered today looked at under warranty.


----------



## Stustt

Gadzooks1980 said:


> ...broke down driving my roadster for maybe only the third time since I bought her last weekend. She's in at the local banger dealer I got her from to have the intermittant boost issue I knew she was suffering and the new "oh the clutch has gone" problem I suffered today looked at under warranty.


Sounds like a good car. NOT sorry to hear you had so much trouble.
Get your money back and run !


----------



## TiTi_Boy

fitted a new alternator yesterday, a reasonably easy job. Doesn't really require many tools to complete the job, too. Took me around 3 hours to get out-and-in.

I watched an American guy change his alternator on Youtube and he had to remove the throttle body, which I was a bit worried about, it was only when I looked at my car I realised the throttle body was at the opposite end of the fuel intake on my APX.

BTW, whilst buying my alternator from Euro Car Parts, I didn't know they had a Fit It For Me option. I scanned through the local garage options and one of them would have fitted the alternator for me for £92. That seems a good price.


----------



## silkman

mk1chopper said:


> Removed the tip to inspect the turbo and see how much play on the shaft there was as its done 160k, discovered this:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying the Badger 5 tip sooner than I thought, also turbo has some play in it but doesn't seem excessive.


Yup, thats pretty much where they all split..


----------



## silverbug

After battling with the car for several days finally managed to sort out the outer CV boot on my car which had split.
Ended up having to fit a new track rod end and suspension arm balljoint :? , but it's all finished now.
After battling on previous CV boot repair jobs with pincers/pliers , none of which are really able to cope with the ridiculously tough clips found in the OE boot kits I can happily confirm that this tool (Laser 7316) works a treat .
They require careful handing to get a neat crimp on the clip but they do work extremely well 8) .


----------



## silkman

silverbug said:


> After battling with the car for several days finally managed to sort out the outer CV boot on my car which had split.
> Ended up having to fit a new track rod end and suspension arm balljoint :? , but it's all finished now.
> After battling on previous CV boot repair jobs with pincers/pliers , none of which are really able to cope with the ridiculously tough clips found in the OE boot kits I can happily confirm that this tool (Laser 7316) works a treat .
> They require careful handing to get a neat crimp on the clip but they do work extremely well 8) .


For plastic cv boots (which are better than rubber) this tool is the only way 8)


----------



## silverbug

silkman said:


> For plastic cv boots (which are better than rubber) this tool is the only way 8)


I bought the tool after you'd shown it on here several months ago  , it was only £45 from Amazon at the time, they're a lot more now.
I knew it'd come in handy one day and it sure did, it wasn't as easy as I'd perhaps thought but it got the clips nice and tight.
There's no way those clips would have been tight with ordinary pincers.


----------



## silkman

@silverbug
You know you want more :lol: :roll: 









I have a rear inner boot to do in mine but haven't gotten around to it yet..


----------



## silverbug

silkman said:


> @silverbug
> You know you want more :lol: :roll:
> 
> I have a rear inner boot to do in mine but haven't gotten around to it yet..


I always want more :lol:


----------



## Telbert

Cleaned up my headlights. I should really get it running right first, but easy day!


----------



## Telbert

infidel.uk said:


> looked at my car for 5 mins then locked the garage again, its been like this for the last 4 months :lol:


I know that feeling so well, except mines not in the garage. Too much junk! Even when I do get to do some work it's seldom more than an hour!


----------



## Stustt

Telbert said:


> Cleaned up my headlights. I should really get it running right first, but easy day!


Nice job, what products did you use ?
Also have you really done 370 000 or is it km ?


----------



## Telbert

Stustt said:


> Telbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up my headlights. I should really get it running right first, but easy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job, what products did you use ?
> Also have you really done 370 000 or is it km ?
Click to expand...

Thanks. I used 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 3000 wet and dry then clear lacquer. It's done 370 000 Miles not km


----------



## YELLOW_TT

First run out since Oct 2019 cheers Covid


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> First run out since Oct 2019 cheers Covid


Hi, Looking nice 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stustt

Telbert said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up my headlights. I should really get it running right first, but easy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job, what products did you use ?
> Also have you really done 370 000 or is it km ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I used 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 3000 wet and dry then clear lacquer. It's done 370 000 Miles not km
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, that's incredible mileage, it's the highest I've ever seen.!


----------



## darylw357

YELLOW_TT said:


> First run out since Oct 2019 cheers Covid


What's it like in Australia ? :lol:


----------



## Telbert

Nice job, what products did you use ?
Also have you really done 370 000 or is it km ?[/quote]

Thanks. I used 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 3000 wet and dry then clear lacquer. It's done 370 000 Miles not km[/quote]

That's what I thought, that's incredible mileage, it's the highest I've ever seen.![/quote]

I'm trying to replace things that wear as I go, preferably before they go! The mileage makes me want to keep it all the more. Engine compression good and body solid. Anything else can be worked around. I'll have to get around to doing a list of what's been replaced in last 1500 miles. I only paid £400 for it 3 years ago as the seller thought engine on the way out. It was a blocked pick up strainer causing tapping from hydraulic lifter.


----------



## Blacklab!

YELLOW_TT said:


> First run out since Oct 2019 cheers Covid


 Looks fantastic!


----------



## silverbug

Spent a couple of hours modifying a pair of replacement rear bulb holders as per Waks symmetrical rear light conversion.

https://wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm

All fitted and working on car , although waiting on a new drivers side lamp with reverse lens, so have removed the O/S reverse bulb temporarily.
When I first came across this conversion the wiring modifications scared me stiff :lol: , now having done it , it's relatively easy  .


----------



## davebowk

silverbug said:


> Spent a couple of hours modifying a pair of replacement rear bulb holders as per Waks symmetrical rear light conversion.
> 
> https://wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm
> 
> All fitted and working on car , although waiting on a new drivers side lamp with reverse lens, so have removed the O/S reverse bulb temporarily.
> When I first came across this conversion the wiring modifications scared me stiff :lol: , now having done it , it's relatively easy  .


Have you done the double brake light while you was in there, just had a quick read, does one of the brake lights become the fogs?


----------



## silverbug

davebowk said:


> Have you done the double brake light while you was in there, just had a quick read, does one of the brake lights become the fogs?


I did the double brake light mod about a year ago, it's really easy & cheap and makes a big difference IMHO.
When doing the symmetrical rear lighting conversion, it's assumed that the bulb holders have already been converted to the double brake light mode.
When the symmetrical conversion is done , you end up with twin rear fogs (i.e the outer brake light on each side) , double brake lights (2 bulbs each side of course) and a reverse light each side.
Like I said , when I first read the how-to on Waks website thought it bewildering and way beyond my capabilities.
Having done it now ( and having also read some excellent posts by DC240S on here when he did his in January 2019) it isn't that bad at all.
Totally chuffed when I plugged everything in and it all worked perfectly without any tweaks  .


----------



## silverbug

Finally got around to fitting the Genuine mud flaps purchased a few weeks ago, so decided at same time to treat the car to some Dinitrol cavity wax, which I've liberally applied under the wheel arch liners.
Then fitted the flaps using stainless fasteners, so no rust issues , they aren't to everyone's taste I know but am pleased with the way it's turned out.....


----------



## razputin1

Finally got to the bottom of the ticking noise in the engine bay (not the injectors), it was a loose exhaust fixing rattling about causing it :roll:

After fixing a few oil leaks, replacing the PCV system with new silicone, haldex service and new haldex pump, I finally got the engine bay covers cleaned up and a bling kit added.

It needs new rear shocks, so finally getting the whole car dropped 40mm today as well. That will hopefully be the mechanical side sorted. Next is the body work.... :wink: Any recommendations on wheels to complete the restoration? :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot

Yesterday, while I had a bit of space, I fired up the compressor to spray some Waxoyl into the inside of the replacement front subframe I'm going to fit soon. All went well, a bit on the floor, but it's brought some of the paint off annoyingly.


----------



## silverbug

Another one of those jobs I've been meaning to do, replace the tired plenum chamber cover with a nice new one, old VIN number window was rather opaque and had seen better days.
Looks a lot better now.


----------



## Quattro Rob




----------



## Shadowmunter

Fitted a new cabin filter and air filter. Think the cabin filter might have been 21 years old! Suprised the fans worked with the amount of muck in it. Reusing the cabin filter to grow some tomatoes.

Also, drove for the first time on the motorway with the roof down, figured I was safe from sudden showers.


----------



## Bo!

Started sorting suspension, went to remove tie bars, and apparently you have to remove subframe bolts to get the bolts of the top tie bars out? Am I missing something, or is it just a cracking piece of design?!


----------



## Stustt

Drove to get my second jab and wow what a difference the recent work has made to my car.
It's much more responsive on the throttle, gear changes are crisp and precise.
I'm even sure the exhaust note is more throaty.
All I had done was a new temperature sender and the clutch pedal switch. Although watching a temp gauge was scary in this heat as it quickly climbs to between 90 and just the thickness of the needle before the red. Has never worked before so not sure if its right buy fans kept coming on and all seems ok.


----------



## David C

Stustt said:


> Drove to get my second jab and wow what a difference the recent work has made to my car.
> It's much more responsive on the throttle, gear changes are crisp and precise.
> I'm even sure the exhaust note is more throaty.
> All I had done was a new temperature sender and the clutch pedal switch. Although watching a temp gauge was scary in this heat as it quickly climbs to between 90 and just the thickness of the needle before the red. Has never worked before so not sure if its right buy fans kept coming on and all seems ok.


Check the temperature on 49c on the climate control.

Remember the fans are wired as a pair and can only run as a pair. So if only one runs, the other has failed.

Low speed should turn on at 95degC and turn off at 84degC
High speed should turn on at 102degC and turn off at 91degC

If your AC works, they should be CONSTANTLY running at low speed unless high speed is called for.
The constant running keeps the temperature very stable.
If AC isn't working there will be temperature movement, but it shouldn't get near the red zone.


----------



## Stustt

David C said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove to get my second jab and wow what a difference the recent work has made to my car.
> It's much more responsive on the throttle, gear changes are crisp and precise.
> I'm even sure the exhaust note is more throaty.
> All I had done was a new temperature sender and the clutch pedal switch. Although watching a temp gauge was scary in this heat as it quickly climbs to between 90 and just the thickness of the needle before the red. Has never worked before so not sure if its right buy fans kept coming on and all seems ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the temperature on 49c on the climate control.
> 
> Remember the fans are wired as a pair and can only run as a pair. So if only one runs, the other has failed.
> 
> Low speed should turn on at 95degC and turn off at 84degC
> High speed should turn on at 102degC and turn off at 91degC
> 
> If your AC works, they should be CONSTANTLY running at low speed unless high speed is called for.
> The constant running keeps the temperature very stable.
> If AC isn't working there will be temperature movement, but it shouldn't get near the red zone.
Click to expand...

Air con doesn't work but both fans still spin slow and fast. As said never had a working gauge before so would never have seen before how high it goes . Car has never overheated in my ownership. Perhaps the gauge isn't very accurate as it hasn't worked for many years.


----------



## Motorhead_Monkey

Thats the QS all done and ready for summer. 
Full service at AMD Technik (woking) - top work from these lads. Great service and very helpful. also included:
New Cambelt kit + water pump
Aux belt
haldex service+ filter
diff oil changed
crankshaft pulley bolts replaced.

All in she is running like a dream!


----------



## razputin1

I bought these newly refurbed wheels today 

Tyres to be decided on...


----------



## Stustt

Today I became a senior member !


----------



## Stustt

razputin1 said:


> I bought these newly refurbed wheels today
> 
> Tyres to be decided on...


Black round one's would be best.
Seriously yes a difficult decision, I bought Avons which are just brilliant in the wet and dry but are useless in the snow and ice etc.
Part of me wishes I had tried decent all weather tyres.
The Avons will rot away before I wear them out as average 1500 miles per year.


----------



## razputin1

Stustt said:


> razputin1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these newly refurbed wheels today
> 
> Tyres to be decided on...
> 
> 
> 
> Black round one's would be best.
> Seriously yes a difficult decision, I bought Avons which are just brilliant in the wet and dry but are useless in the snow and ice etc.
> Part of me wishes I had tried decent all weather tyres.
> The Avons will rot away before I wear them out as average 1500 miles per year.
Click to expand...

I'll probably only do the same mileage so an all weather I guess. Or whatever is on offer down the local garage


----------



## corrado1.8t

Replaced my injector seals today, nice job !


----------



## Bo!

Rear ARB installed, upgraded to 16mm with polybushes. Not too bad a job, though the rest of the suspension overhaul is fighting me. Bloody cars!


----------



## darylw357

Bo! said:


> Rear ARB installed, upgraded to 16mm with polybushes. Not too bad a job, though the rest of the suspension overhaul is fighting me. Bloody cars!


Headlight level sensor looking a little tired there. Are you fitting adjustable tie rods at the same time?


----------



## Bo!

darylw357 said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear ARB installed, upgraded to 16mm with polybushes. Not too bad a job, though the rest of the suspension overhaul is fighting me. Bloody cars!
> 
> 
> 
> Headlight level sensor looking a little tired there. Are you fitting adjustable tie rods at the same time?
Click to expand...

Yeah, top and bottom, have a new sensor, ready to go.


----------



## Bo!

Not sure I'd have got towed anywhere with that... Off for now, and area rust treated, will throw some Hammerite over the area, before I start putting everything back together!


----------



## darylw357

Here is what a good one should look like if anyone else is wondering


----------



## Bo!

darylw357 said:


> Here is what a good one should look like if anyone else is wondering


Hahaha! Indeed!


----------



## davebowk

darylw357 said:


> Here is what a good one should look like if anyone else is wondering


And how much are them? Mines gone, the tow piece won't screw in


----------



## darylw357

davebowk said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what a good one should look like if anyone else is wondering
> 
> 
> 
> And how much are them? Mines gone, the tow piece won't screw in
Click to expand...

No idea, I just found that on google image search :S Didn't know the cars had rear tow eyes.


----------



## silverbug

darylw357 said:


> No idea, I just found that on google image search :S Didn't know the cars had rear tow eyes.


There's a towing eye in the toolkit in the boot that screws into that bracket , and a plastic towing eye cover that clips onto the bracket is meant to stop muck entering the tube where the eye screws into &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## silverbug

Had a great day today  , not only did the cluster with the ColourMFA installed arrive , I was able to complete the rear symmetrical light conversion as well.
Totally chuffed with both 8) .


----------



## silkman

silverbug said:


> Had a great day today  , not only did the cluster with the ColourMFA installed arrive , I was able to complete the rear symmetrical light conversion as well.
> Totally chuffed with both 8) .


Ooooooh, nice.

Do you have boost gauge in colormfa?


----------



## silverbug

silkman said:


> Ooooooh, nice.
> 
> Do you have boost gauge in colormfa?


Yes 8) .
Haven't got to grips with it yet as there are so many functions , you can move the icons around and choose whatever you want to display on the default screen .
In the pic shown I've gone for coolant temp , oil temp, battery voltage and outside temp in the bottom bit , then above that is the boost pressure and then the big digital speedo above.
The unit also displays what gear you're in , so P is parked , it'll be scrolling through 1-6 to show whatever gear you're currently in  .
It also displays if the cruise control is engaged , so you get a little clock and the speed set (like on the Mk2) , ordinarily on a Mk1 with cruise you get no visual indicator.
You can't really see in the pic but because I've still got the factory head unit , it also shows what radio station or CD etc is playing, so like the DIS in that respect.
I can't recommend this enough , it's fantastic 8) .


----------



## Stustt

silverbug said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, nice.
> 
> Do you have boost gauge in colormfa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 8) .
> Haven't got to grips with it yet as there are so many functions , you can move the icons around and choose whatever you want to display on the default screen .
> In the pic shown I've gone for coolant temp , oil temp, battery voltage and outside temp in the bottom bit , then above that is the boost pressure and then the big digital speedo above.
> The unit also displays what gear you're in , so P is parked , it'll be scrolling through 1-6 to show whatever gear you're currently in  .
> It also displays if the cruise control is engaged , so you get a little clock and the speed set (like on the Mk2) , ordinarily on a Mk1 with cruise you get no visual indicator.
> You can't really see in the pic but because I've still got the factory head unit , it also shows what radio station or CD etc is playing, so like the DIS in that respect.
> I can't recommend this enough , it's fantastic 8) .
Click to expand...

Looks fantastic ! Bet that doesn't come cheap ?


----------



## silverbug

Stustt said:


> Looks fantastic ! Bet that doesn't come cheap ?


It is quite pricey, you're looking at approx £400 supplied and fitted, but a repair of a stock cluster can easily be £150-£200, so to me the ColourMFA was a bit of a no-brainer.
As there's only a certain number of the units made in batches by Autopilot in Russia I had a 6 month wait for this.
It also has a VCDS-style fault code reader built-in so any given component can have codes read and cleared and measuring blocks viewed.
It's an amazingly clever piece of kit 8) .


----------



## Stustt

silverbug said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic ! Bet that doesn't come cheap ?
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite pricey, you're looking at approx £400 supplied and fitted, but a repair of a stock cluster can easily be £150-£200, so to me the ColourMFA was a bit of a no-brainer.
> As there's only a certain number of the units made in batches by Autopilot in Russia I had a 6 month wait for this.
> It also has a VCDS-style fault code reader built-in so any given component can have codes read and cleared and measuring blocks viewed.
> It's an amazingly clever piece of kit 8) .
Click to expand...

Mmm the third of the price of my car !
Will give it some thought, if current unit packs up.


----------



## davebowk

I want one, but can't send the dash off for fitting as it's a daily driver. Thinking about fitting it myself [smiley=book2.gif] :?


----------



## silkman

davebowk said:


> I want one, but can't send the dash off for fitting as it's a daily driver. Thinking about fitting it myself [smiley=book2.gif] :?


I may be mistaken but I think the hardware from the russian guys (for you to install it yourself) was about $130-150... And theres already a cheaper copycat colormfa (maybe from Ukraine? :roll: )

Plus the wait time of course. I have TWO new DIS screens to install that I got some time ago and still waiting for a friend with air soldering station to fit, currently my DIS is in a standard state, ie crapped out :lol:

But im seriously considering getting the colormfa... Install isn't anything more advanced than swapping a DIS screen, more work yes but more difficult, no.


----------



## silverbug

I'm normally up for most things on my cars and loathe paying anyone to do anything I can do myself, but after seeing a YouTube video on fitting one, I knew it had to be a professional job.
I think the ColourMFD is the copy?
Haven't looked into it TBH as the MFA seemed to be the dogs&#8230;..
If you're at all in two minds as to whether to go ColourMFA or not, do it , you won't regret it  .


----------



## TTQ2K2

silverbug said:


> Had a great day today  , not only did the cluster with the ColourMFA installed arrive , I was able to complete the rear symmetrical light conversion as well.
> Totally chuffed with both 8) .


Wait...what...we can get more than just pixels fixed now??? When did this happen? I was only gone from the Mk1 world for a few years. (Wonders what else I've missed).

Who does this fix and what does it cost and how can I find them?

bob


----------



## davebowk

silkman said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one, but can't send the dash off for fitting as it's a daily driver. Thinking about fitting it myself [smiley=book2.gif] :?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken but I think the hardware from the russian guys (for you to install it yourself) was about $130-150... And theres already a cheaper copycat colormfa (maybe from Ukraine? :roll: )
> 
> Plus the wait time of course. I have TWO new DIS screens to install that I got some time ago and still waiting for a friend with air soldering station to fit, currently my DIS is in a standard state, ie crapped out :lol:
> 
> But im seriously considering getting the colormfa... Install isn't anything more advanced than swapping a DIS screen, more work yes but more difficult, no.
Click to expand...

I''ve watched the video and read the fitting instructions and it's doable but i wouldn't call it an easy job. Standard DIS i would tackle no problem, but mines perfect so will have to have a good think about the MFA


----------



## davebowk

TTQ2K2 said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day today  , not only did the cluster with the ColourMFA installed arrive , I was able to complete the rear symmetrical light conversion as well.
> Totally chuffed with both 8) .
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what...we can get more than just pixels fixed now??? When did this happen? I was only gone from the Mk1 world for a few years. (Wonders what else I've missed).
> 
> Who does this fix and what does it cost and how can I find them?
> 
> bob
Click to expand...

http://colormfa.ru/en/


----------



## TTQ2K2

davebowk said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day today  , not only did the cluster with the ColourMFA installed arrive , I was able to complete the rear symmetrical light conversion as well.
> Totally chuffed with both 8) .
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what...we can get more than just pixels fixed now??? When did this happen? I was only gone from the Mk1 world for a few years. (Wonders what else I've missed).
> 
> Who does this fix and what does it cost and how can I find them?
> 
> bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://colormfa.ru/en/
Click to expand...

 [smiley=cheers.gif]

b.


----------



## silverbug

Took the TT for its MOT test at 8.30 this morning.
Pleased to say it passed , with no advisories again 8) .


----------



## Stustt

Can also celebrate as just returned from my Mot also with no advisories.
One thing mentioned was offside xenon slow to fire up lol.
Sounds expensive as told best to replace both ?


----------



## silkman

silkman said:


> Went for a weekend trip myself and discovered it used up some coolant and red light came on the dash, thankfully had some coolant in the back, time to put that testing pump into use again :roll:


Quoting myself as usual from this thread, found and fixed another coolant leak :lol:

Yesterday I put the testing pump on the coolant bottle but couldn't locate the leak, took the TT to my trusted mechanic who found the leak right away and advised me to replace the quick disconnect adaptors (BOTH OF THEM) that go into the heater core.

Part 3B0122291B - got both from Audi today for 20eur, aftermarket parts exist for half that amount. There are alternative parts that include the rubber hoses together with the quick disconnects..








Not a bad DIY; definitely remove the strut brace for access and I also removed the charge pipe for some more workspace. 
You need to pull the safety clip downwards (see how the new part is) and *very gently* pull both of them out of the heater core. You don't want want to force them because if the heater core pipes break you're in for a world of pain and ££££ [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Mine came out relatively easily as I had replaced the heater core in the past. Coolant loss was very minor with a cold engine.

Pull the cloth cover and theres a spring clamp that holds the part, remove the old quick disconnect, fit the new one with silicone spray and you're done. As usual, make sure the part goes all the way inside the rubber hose.









Take care to push them all the way in and push the locking spring. Ta da  









Proof is in the pudding, the old part had tiny crack near the neck, 20 year old plastic [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









Cost of the repair was 20eur, my mechanic didn't charge for diagnosis. If it wasn't for DIY, I still think what the running costs for joe average would be to keep a working TT in semi decent condition.


----------



## classexa

Replaced the front fender today


----------



## rlszer

Finally, I got around to changing the rear shock absorbers (Bilstein, B6).


----------



## Bo!

Did a bit more on the rear end. Exhaust all back in place, for now...
Upper and lower arms back in place and subframe bolts all sorted.
Cleaned up the trailing arms and subframe, thrown some Hammerite over them to keep the rust away for a little longer...
Waiting on some correct parts to be sent over from LLLParts, then can get it back together turn it around and start on the front!


----------



## darylw357

What make adjustable bars are they?


----------



## Bo!

darylw357 said:


> What make adjustable bars are they?


Silver Project. Seem ok, we'll see I guess. I don't track it, and do about 2500miles a year. Old ones needed bushes, this looked like the easiest option tbh


----------



## darylw357

Bo! said:


> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What make adjustable bars are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Project. Seem ok, we'll see I guess. I don't track it, and do about 2500miles a year. Old ones needed bushes, this looked like the easiest option tbh
Click to expand...

https://silverproject.eu/rear-lower-con ... rrency=GBP

Crazy cheap and tempting. Did you have trouble getting them delivered? Comming from outside the Uk.


----------



## Bo!

darylw357 said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darylw357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What make adjustable bars are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Project. Seem ok, we'll see I guess. I don't track it, and do about 2500miles a year. Old ones needed bushes, this looked like the easiest option tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://silverproject.eu/rear-lower-con ... rrency=GBP
> 
> Crazy cheap and tempting. Did you have trouble getting them delivered? Comming from outside the Uk.
Click to expand...

Nope, arrived quicker than I was expecting tbh, though, obviously, you now have to pay import taxes on them.
They "feel" good. Stronger than the originals that came off anyway.
I've read a lot about trouble with some cheaper options, coming from not being torqued properly, with the weight on the wheels etc. How true that is, I guess I'll find out.
Have read good things about them, online reviews etc.


----------



## droopsnoot

... noticed that the VHB tape I put to hold the canvas "frame" around the inside of the rear window on my roadster has come away, after about a week. Not impressed at all, it was pretty expensive tape and I've heard good things about it from others on here. So now I have to try to find another way of holding the frame to help hold the window in place - if it's come away while there's no load on it, it's not going to be any better when there is.


----------



## Stustt

Today is a year since I re joined this forum !
Here's to another year of motoring enjoyment.


----------



## silkman

Stustt said:


> Today is a year since I re joined this forum !
> Here's to another year of motoring enjoyment.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Stustt

silkman said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a year since I re joined this forum !
> Here's to another year of motoring enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Sas efcharisto


----------



## Draper74

put my latest purchase into her temporary home..........


----------



## torqueit

Stustt said:


> Today is a year since I re joined this forum !
> Here's to another year of motoring enjoyment.


Great place with great people and tons of knowledge.


----------



## Stustt

Draper74 said:


> put my latest purchase into her temporary home..........


Tyres don't look very wide, is it a 180 ?


----------



## Shadowmunter

Fixed the leaky seal on my roadster rear window.

Used gorilla glue and lots of bungees. My neighbours must think I'm into S&M with my car!

All sealed now. Ready for the next issue.


----------



## droopsnoot

Shadowmunter said:


> Fixed the leaky seal on my roadster rear window.
> 
> Used gorilla glue and lots of bungees. My neighbours must think I'm into S&M with my car!
> 
> All sealed now. Ready for the next issue.


Which Gorilla Glue did you use? I went to Halfords to get some ages ago, there's a stand with at least half a dozen different types of Gorilla Glue, and when I asked the assistant which would be best for that job, they annoyingly said "any of them". I suspect they really meant "I don't know, go away." I tried the original one (the one that needs the other part to be damp) and it didn't last long at all.

Currently looking for a way to stick the canvas frame to the glass and the hood after my VHB tape lasted about a week.


----------



## Shadowmunter

droopsnoot said:


> Shadowmunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the leaky seal on my roadster rear window.
> 
> Used gorilla glue and lots of bungees. My neighbours must think I'm into S&M with my car!
> 
> All sealed now. Ready for the next issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gorilla Glue did you use? I went to Halfords to get some ages ago, there's a stand with at least half a dozen different types of Gorilla Glue, and when I asked the assistant which would be best for that job, they annoyingly said "any of them". I suspect they really meant "I don't know, go away." I tried the original one (the one that needs the other part to be damp) and it didn't last long at all.
> 
> Currently looking for a way to stick the canvas frame to the glass and the hood after my VHB tape lasted about a week.
Click to expand...

Oh. I used the original one, looks like I'll be doing it again soon. How long did it last? I was going to use black silicone sealant but wasn't sure it would bond well enough.


----------



## Stustt

Shadowmunter said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowmunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the leaky seal on my roadster rear window.
> 
> Used gorilla glue and lots of bungees. My neighbours must think I'm into S&M with my car!
> 
> All sealed now. Ready for the next issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gorilla Glue did you use? I went to Halfords to get some ages ago, there's a stand with at least half a dozen different types of Gorilla Glue, and when I asked the assistant which would be best for that job, they annoyingly said "any of them". I suspect they really meant "I don't know, go away." I tried the original one (the one that needs the other part to be damp) and it didn't last long at all.
> 
> Currently looking for a way to stick the canvas frame to the glass and the hood after my VHB tape lasted about a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I used the original one, looks like I'll be doing it again soon. How long did it last? I was going to use black silicone sealant but wasn't sure it would bond well enough.
Click to expand...

Try CT1 best stuff I've ever used, works underwater etc. Rep put a few dabs on a paving slab, pushed it on outside brick wall then challenged anyone to get it off.
It was still there years later.
Sticks anything to anything instantly. No need to clamp it etc as it's instant.


----------



## JoeKan

Draper74 said:


> put my latest purchase into her temporary home..........


Just out of curiosity, how are you going to get the hatch open to crawl inside once the battery dies? The container looks quite narrow to open the doors enough to get inside. Or is the pix deceiving and there is enough room to open the door? Ahh... you squeeze to the front to re-attach the battery terminals. DUH!!


----------



## TTfromBC

Went driving and am now sure I need a new boost gauge with a higher range.


----------



## droopsnoot

Shadowmunter said:


> Oh. I used the original one, looks like I'll be doing it again soon. How long did it last? I was going to use black silicone sealant but wasn't sure it would bond well enough.


Not necessarily, it may work better for you than for me, but pretty much everything I've glued with that stuff has come apart so it might just be me. I've used pound-shop "Araldite" two-pack glue to hold the window to the hood and that's lasted some time, then I put some black silicon along the edge to seal it as I can't get the glue right to the edge of where it comes away. But I think that will be very messy to hold the frame in place, so I was hoping the VHB would do the trick. A mate suggested carpet tape, which I might try. I find it really tricky to get this stuff into place, which can't help.



Stustt said:


> Try CT1 best stuff I've ever used, works underwater etc. Rep put a few dabs on a paving slab, pushed it on outside brick wall then challenged anyone to get it off.
> It was still there years later.
> Sticks anything to anything instantly. No need to clamp it etc as it's instant.


Sounds good, I'll have to look out for that stuff.


----------



## Stustt

droopsnoot said:


> Shadowmunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I used the original one, looks like I'll be doing it again soon. How long did it last? I was going to use black silicone sealant but wasn't sure it would bond well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, it may work better for you than for me, but pretty much everything I've glued with that stuff has come apart so it might just be me. I've used pound-shop "Araldite" two-pack glue to hold the window to the hood and that's lasted some time, then I put some black silicon along the edge to seal it as I can't get the glue right to the edge of where it comes away. But I think that will be very messy to hold the frame in place, so I was hoping the VHB would do the trick. A mate suggested carpet tape, which I might try. I find it really tricky to get this stuff into place, which can't help.
> 
> 
> 
> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try CT1 best stuff I've ever used, works underwater etc. Rep put a few dabs on a paving slab, pushed it on outside brick wall then challenged anyone to get it off.
> It was still there years later.
> Sticks anything to anything instantly. No need to clamp it etc as it's instant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good, I'll have to look out for that stuff.
Click to expand...

You will wince when you see the price lol but it's really good gear. Usually comes in a silicone type tube so you get a lot. Also loads of colours including clear which may be useful.


----------



## davebowk

+1 for CT1, i use it all the time at work, It's around £11 a tube


----------



## droopsnoot

Stustt said:


> You will wince when you see the price lol but it's really good gear. Usually comes in a silicone type tube so you get a lot. Also loads of colours including clear which may be useful.


I did have a look on eBay and it seemed to be about £15 a tube. My only dismay is that, if it's anything like every other one of those tubes I've ever had, I'll be able to use it once and then it will have gone solid by the next time. So I'll have to try to glue all the way around the frame in one go.

It's pricey, but not as pricey as a new hood.

A mate told me today about another product, "Joiner's mate", which he's used to good effect on repairing plastic mounts and the like. It's a tube of glue that you apply to the surface, and an aerosol of "activator" that you spray onto that. So you can spread the glue around as you need to, then just activate it with a quick spray. So that's another option.


----------



## Stustt

droopsnoot said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will wince when you see the price lol but it's really good gear. Usually comes in a silicone type tube so you get a lot. Also loads of colours including clear which may be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a look on eBay and it seemed to be about £15 a tube. My only dismay is that, if it's anything like every other one of those tubes I've ever had, I'll be able to use it once and then it will have gone solid by the next time. So I'll have to try to glue all the way around the frame in one go.
> 
> It's pricey, but not as pricey as a new hood.
> 
> A mate told me today about another product, "Joiner's mate", which he's used to good effect on repairing plastic mounts and the like. It's a tube of glue that you apply to the surface, and an aerosol of "activator" that you spray onto that. So you can spread the glue around as you need to, then just activate it with a quick spray. So that's another option.
Click to expand...

Yes round my way it's about £12-13 a tube, not as expensive as I thought.
I sold tons of the stuff. NO it doesn't go off. If you pump out a small bead it keeps the rest good for ages.


----------



## Bo!

Finally received these little buggers. Can now get the rear end together and get started on the front. Woohoo! Maybe some progress will show itself this week!


----------



## silkman

Bo! said:


> Finally received these little buggers. Can now get the rear end together and get started on the front. Woohoo! Maybe some progress will show itself this week!


What are these? Shims for rear springs?


----------



## David C

silkman said:


> What are these? Shims for rear springs?


They sit below the lower spring seat, in between the spring seat and the trailing arm.

Some run with no shims, some run with a 2.5mm shim (8N0511341) and some with a 5mm shim (1J0511341A).

Mine has the 2.5mm shim.


----------



## Bo!

silkman said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received these little buggers. Can now get the rear end together and get started on the front. Woohoo! Maybe some progress will show itself this week!
> 
> 
> 
> What are these? Shims for rear springs?
Click to expand...

As David C said. Probably could've put them back together without, but they came off so... When I'm not feeling rough, the rear is going to look like a car again... Then onto the front.. fingers crossed for the weekend!


----------



## silkman

@Bo!
Best of luck mate!


----------



## Bo!

silkman said:


> @Bo!
> Best of luck mate!


Cheers mate. Keep plodding away with it. Hopefully get to drive the thing again soon!


----------



## Bo!

Soo. Finally got the rear done! Plus the added bonus of fitting the Malian catback. Bought from fellow forum member Quattro Rob. Love it!
Quick start up, turn around and ready to take apart the front, once that's done, I'll sort the fine-tuning and get it all tracked etc. Two new front tyres incoming too!
Proper chuffed with myself ATM.


----------



## Stustt

Bo! said:


> Soo. Finally got the rear done! Plus the added bonus of fitting the Malian catback. Bought from fellow forum member Quattro Rob. Love it!
> Quick start up, turn around and ready to take apart the front, once that's done, I'll sort the fine-tuning and get it all tracked etc. Two new front tyres incoming too!
> Proper chuffed with myself ATM.


Looks like a lot of work. How bad is the subframe corrosion ?


----------



## Bo!

Stustt said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soo. Finally got the rear done! Plus the added bonus of fitting the Malian catback. Bought from fellow forum member Quattro Rob. Love it!
> Quick start up, turn around and ready to take apart the front, once that's done, I'll sort the fine-tuning and get it all tracked etc. Two new front tyres incoming too!
> Proper chuffed with myself ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a lot of work. How bad is the subframe corrosion ?
Click to expand...

Wasn't too bad tbh, looked worse than it was. All surface, so just cleaned up and coated it out in some Hammerite, to give it a little protection. Not a perfect restoration, but a clean up that should keep it going for a while longer!


----------



## Stustt

Bo! said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soo. Finally got the rear done! Plus the added bonus of fitting the Malian catback. Bought from fellow forum member Quattro Rob. Love it!
> Quick start up, turn around and ready to take apart the front, once that's done, I'll sort the fine-tuning and get it all tracked etc. Two new front tyres incoming too!
> Proper chuffed with myself ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a lot of work. How bad is the subframe corrosion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't too bad tbh, looked worse than it was. All surface, so just cleaned up and coated it out in some Hammerite, to give it a little protection. Not a perfect restoration, but a clean up that should keep it going for a while longer!
Click to expand...

I'm glad, that's what they said about mine, when I got to look was perfect, small amount of surface rust. If I leave it alone would last another 22 years. Speak some crap these testers.
Good luck with the rest of your work.


----------



## Bo!

Stustt said:


> I'm glad, that's what they said about mine, when I got to look was perfect, small amount of surface rust. If I leave it alone would last another 22 years. Speak some crap these testers.
> Good luck with the rest of your work.


Thanks, it's a good job I enjoy it!
The rust, it's been an advisory on Mots all the time I've had it. I'm not worried, it's solid.
Just want to get it back on the road and enjoy it now!


----------



## darylw357

Oil and filter change. New oil is purple/pink


----------



## Stustt

darylw357 said:


> Oil and filter change. New oil is purple/pink


I wouldn't use that oil. 50 is too thick.. recommended up to 30. May starve top of engine on start up using a 50.especially in colder weather.


----------



## jester225

NO NO dont use that oil its not an oil used for vag engines its far too heavy you need to 5w-30 fully synth and with these numbers 504 00/507 00 this is audi/vw spec


----------



## silverbug

jester225 said:


> NO NO dont use that oil its not an oil used for vag engines its far too heavy you need to 5w-30 fully synth and with these numbers 504 00/507 00 this is audi/vw spec


Totally agree , that Fuchs stuff is far too thick , stick to the required spec 504 00/507 00 and you won't go far wrong.
Good oil of the above specification needn't be expensive , 5L of Quantum Longlife III is about £25-30 on eBay .


----------



## darylw357

I thought this might be controversial, I'm trying that grade oil because my engine is rather worn out and I wanted something to withstand the heat on track. Last change I did use Comma 5w/30 of the correct spec but it was like water by mid day.

I agree if your engine is healthy and not being tracked you should stick with the Audi recommendation.


----------



## goatblower

i remember 20/50 or should i put it instant oil pressure


----------



## vladthetodge

FINALLY...got my powerflex top mounts delivered. And today booking the old girl in for a sus drop and stance widening, plus front end polybushing.. thread to follow. Happy days !


----------



## Andre-77

We are the Champions!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Stustt

Andre-77 said:


> We are the Champions!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


We know where you live !
Seriously well done.


----------



## Stustt

darylw357 said:


> I thought this might be controversial, I'm trying that grade oil because my engine is rather worn out and I wanted something to withstand the heat on track. Last change I did use Comma 5w/30 of the correct spec but it was like water by mid day.
> 
> I agree if your engine is healthy and not being tracked you should stick with the Audi recommendation.


Can't vouch for Comma oil now but I used to stock it back in the day and it used to be re claimed oil ?
A decent oil should be thin as it flows round the engine with ease and in your case will cool a lot quicker than filling the sump with treacle !


----------



## silverbug

Finally got around to waxing my TT, this followed a complete iron decontamination using Bilt Hamber Korrosol , clay bar treatment with BH regular clay bar and then treatment with Double Speed wax , again by BH.
Really impressed with the results , don't think the paintwork has ever really had an iron decontamination before as the number of tiny black iron specks in the paintwork was unreal.
Paintwork feels like glass now , really impressed with all 3 BH products 8) .


----------



## BrianB

Fitted the 3D printed rear wheel arch spats provided by lee225.


----------



## corrado1.8t

nice........my colour too, how much ?


----------



## BrianB

corrado1.8t said:


> nice........my colour too, how much ?


Probably best to PM lee225 directly to check on price and availability, then primer and top coat to add on.
Have to say very pleased with the colour match from the aerosol looks to be closer than the local body shop who did the bumper and roof rail previously.


----------



## vladthetodge

Fitted ramair filter. Threw up esp light. Tightened fittings, hope it goes away in a cycle or 2. Fitting polybushing and springs tomorrow. I'll post when she's done


----------



## Stustt

vladthetodge said:


> Fitted ramair filter. Threw up esp light. Tightened fittings, hope it goes away in a cycle or 2. Fitting polybushing and springs tomorrow. I'll post when she's done


So you want to lower your cars performance ?
Esp is stability control so shouldn't be related to changing air intake.


----------



## davebowk

I think the ESP light comes on with the maf unplugged. Check the wiring as you will have had this unplugged when fitting the filter.


----------



## haldex

drove to work, windows up, smugly cool with my air con on.


----------



## BrianB

Went to the garage for a MOT.............another year, another pass. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

BrianB said:


> Went to the garage for a MOT.............another year, another pass. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Always a worry.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianB

Hoggy said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the garage for a MOT.............another year, another pass. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Always a worry.
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Absolutely Hoggy, but all good for another 12 months.


----------



## Stustt

Everyday is a worry with a TT [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Delta4

Stustt said:


> Everyday is a worry with a TT [smiley=bomb.gif]


Speak for yourself mate :lol:


----------



## Delta4

Another homemade heat shield only this time longer and taller with a bit of trim on top as the bonnet sort of becomes a lid, it ain't pretty but it's functional


----------



## Stustt

Delta4 said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday is a worry with a TT [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself mate :lol:
Click to expand...

Hope your big end drops off lol. :!: 
Yes hoping it's something simple.


----------



## Delta4

Stustt said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday is a worry with a TT [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself mate :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your big end drops off lol. :!:
> Yes hoping it's something simple.
Click to expand...

A ex girlfriend said a similar thing years ago :lol: 
jesting aside get your car look at elsewhere asap i would not be waiting when it comes to safety critical parts.


----------



## Stustt

Your quite right mate, I won't use it until it goes in.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced the pollen filter, engine oil and filter and the fuel supply and return lines that run under the charge pipe, the fuel lines were original so replaced as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Draper74

Stustt said:


> Draper74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> put my latest purchase into her temporary home..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyres don't look very wide, is it a 180 ?
Click to expand...

No its a 225BAM and has 225wide tyres on, could be the angle of the photo


----------



## Bo!

Delta4 will be pleased, dog bone off ahead of 2wk schedule! Haha!
Power steering bush, replaced with poly. Will change over ARB (with new to me) whilst I'm there and poly bush too. Then onto the front suspension. Should only take me a few months!!


----------



## Delta4

Bo! said:


> Delta4 will be pleased, dog bone off ahead of 2wk schedule! Haha!
> Power steering bush, replaced with poly. Will change over ARB (with new to me) whilst I'm there and poly bush too. Then onto the front suspension. Should only take me a few months!!


Chop chop :lol:


----------



## Quattro Rob

Finally got around to doing a timing belt/water pump replacement on my 180T.
Having spent what seems like forever trawling numerous how to threads and vids, it wasn't as difficult as I was expecting, getting the belt on was very straight forward with less of a struggle than I was expecting, the engine mount was a tad awkward but nothing to get excited about...
All back together an running spot on, saved myself a few hundred pounds of labour cost too.

just need to do my A4 B7 now, that should be even more straight forward with the longitudinal layout.

happy days.


----------



## silkman

Well yesterday I fixed my rearview mirror two states of wobbliness.

The mirror would wobble both where the it meets the glass and the mirror itself at the ball joint.

To remove, you have to turn the base 90 degrees counterclockwise and its kinda hard because you can't grab it well with the mirror in place, so remove the mirror first, just hold the base, turn it CCW and it comes out.









Fix 1: The base would wobble because the torx screw inside was loose, that was tightened and loctite'd









The mirror itself has a round green shim in it, it may fall out when you remove it.









Fix 2: Added a piece of tesa tape inside the mirror ball joint to take out the slack, then the green shim, then some silicone grease and clipped back the mirror to the base, no play and nice adjustment. Don't use any super slippery grease as the mirror will move in every pothole. 









Fitting back the complete mirror was a pain because you can't grab it well and I didn't want to take it apart again. The two holes in the mirror base serve no purpose whatsoever.
(Unless you can put a screwdriver in here and help with fitment / removal.)


----------



## UKRPG

Cut and polished headlight lenses and fitted new shortened bolts in the BBS 19's


----------



## Bo!

Started putting front subframe back, nearly complete, then realised that I'd put the ARB in upside down, wondered why I couldn't push the subframe into place...
stupid is as stupid does...
All sorted in the end. Getting there now. Front wheels off having new rubber, and small dog bone mount bush being installed into dog bone.
Starting to look like a car again!


----------



## Bo!

Got the front all bolted up, rain started before I could get the spacers and wheels on, also noticed the joyous snapped bolt on the crank pulley.... So maybe a little while longer until it's back on it's wheels, I love this car!


----------



## silverbug

Fitted new boot lid struts to my roadster.
I'd always found that the boot lid felt really heavy when opening the boot , so recently began thinking that perhaps the boot lid gas struts were past their best.
The factory struts are Stabilus brand (you can just about see the name marked on the plastic ferrules at each end) but the Genuine units are pricey , almost £30 each from LLL Parts who are the cheapest source of Genuine parts that I know of.
According to the Stabilus website the model for the roadster with spoiler (more force is required when the spoiler is fitted) is 2266UN , so bought a pair via Autodoc for just under £24 + carriage .
From ordering to delivery took 7 days and really happy with them, the new struts are absolutely identical to the old (they just don't have the Audi part number printed on the casing) and once the boot lid is raised the assistance offered by the new struts is noticeable.
It's not exactly a night and day transformation but a definite improvement, the boot lid doesn't feel as heavy now .


----------



## Stustt

As these were sooo cheap I thought I'd give them a whirl. So far well impressed for the money.
They have also tightened the hatch when closed and stopped an annoying rattle.
The ten year warranty is interesting [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## droopsnoot

Stustt said:


> The ten year warranty is interesting


Yes, I've just ordered a new ball joint for mine which apparently has a five-year warranty. If it's anything like the quality of the last two that went on it, I'll be able to test whether that's worth anything. It's apparently "Borg and Beck", though I don't know if that's a proper company any more, or just a trade name like so many others.


----------



## Stustt

Good old company name, think they used to specialize in clutches when I was in the game ?
Probably owned by Mr woo these days.


----------



## silverbug

£15 is a great price for a pair of struts, however after a poor experience with aftermarket boot struts on a Mercedes a few years ago wanted to get OE ones.
The cheapest I could get the Stabilus ones off eBay in Germany was about £37 so happy Autodoc could supply for a fair bit less.
Also fairly impressed that the order arrived almost as quickly as if I'd ordered them from the UK, despite normal post being used .


----------



## Telbert

Dropped the rear axle and de-rusted it and shocks, then hammerited it all. Unfortunately now I know I need the rear bushings done! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
TT, the car that keeps on taking! To be fair, most probably the original ones and they'll have had plenty of use.


----------



## Bo!

Telbert said:


> Dropped the rear axle and de-rusted it and shocks, then hammerited it all. Unfortunately now I know I need the rear bushings done! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> TT, the car that keeps on taking! To be fair, most probably the original ones and they'll have had plenty of use.


As always one thing, leads to another!!


----------



## vladthetodge

Gave suzi a bit of a detail! Came up OK for 20 years old!


----------



## Stustt

Very nice, not cleaned mine for eight months but she still shines.


----------



## Gal

Bought some hacksaw blades to wak the airbox and had delivered a new breather pipe


----------



## thermonuclear

... finally got my radiator fans returned to the car and tested as working. Feeling pretty proud of myself as I'm an absolute novice as an amateur mechanic and, as most would know getting the fans out of any TT is a job, let alone the 3.2.

A big thanks to forum member sunnydene whose guide I used to undertake the task. Was relatively straight forward to do following his instructions, just time consuming. He suggested a 6-8 hour time-frame ... it's taken me the best part of a couple of days spread out over a month!


----------



## Bo!

Suspension refresh finally finished! Now just need to get it all aligned.
Hoping it's all driveable by the end of the week! Whoop whoop!


----------



## keithriley

Got back from a 5 day 1500 mile road trip around the coast of Scotland, the car did drink quite a bit of fuel bit the whole trip was incident free.


----------



## silkman

keithriley said:


> Got back from a 5 day 1500 mile road trip around the coast of Scotland, the car did drink quite a bit of fuel bit the whole trip was incident free.


You need some fascia adaptors for your radio's sides :roll:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoleads-FP-0 ... ts2&sr=8-8

The outer part you will fix with pritt tac in place.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Dropped the car off to Ian at VW Doctor in Watford for some work this morning - due its 5-year cambelt service, CB Auto adjustable rear control arms, rear brake pads and front suspension top-mounts. 
Be interesting to see what the Beetle courtesy car's like after I've put a few miles on it #brotherfromanothermother


----------



## Gal

Today I took the TT to a tyre place to have all four alloys swapped over. 
Why not do it myself??
One wheel took 2 hours as three bolts were seized solid. Heat, etc was used. Broke a few of their sockets. One bolt snapped and was welded to a socket. Absolute ballache. £60 for the swap. If I'd have had a blow out, I'd have been screwed.
Anyway.. 19" on there now. Just need a refurb/paint


----------



## Bo!

Suspension refresh all done. However, now she won't start. Suspect a new battery is needed, and starts on the button if jumped, but it won't hold charge. Which is a joy, with all the odd codes that a crap battery gives you...


----------



## droopsnoot

Discovered I have a puncture on front right when I went to collect it from the shed yesterday. Blew it up, but it's almost flat again. Great, I've enough to do this afternoon without messing around swapping wheels.


----------



## droopsnoot

I think it might be a dodgy valve - I can't see anything in the tyre that would cause the air loss, and when I put the pressure gauge on it, I was able to release it in certain positions and have air hissing out. I've put a new core in and will see what it's like tomorrow.

While it was off, I discovered that one of the front end clonks is the offside ARB bush, so I might swap that tomorrow.


----------



## Stustt

droopsnoot said:


> I think it might be a dodgy valve - I can't see anything in the tyre that would cause the air loss, and when I put the pressure gauge on it, I was able to release it in certain positions and have air hissing out. I've put a new core in and will see what it's like tomorrow.
> 
> While it was off, I discovered that one of the front end clonks is the offside ARB bush, so I might swap that tomorrow.


Audi, the car that never stops giving eh lol.


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new CHRA, hotside and actuator. Not a job i'd like to do again. Started at 8am and finished at 6.15pm.
I did the job at work and my apprentice helped, it would have been a real struggle without a helping hand.


----------



## oceans7

Today I... bought a MK1 V6 Manual


----------



## BrianB

Replaced the 15mm front wheel spacers with 10mm and removed the 25mm rear wheel spacers and fitted the 15mm from the front. Think the overall appearance is much better.
Also primed some second hand roof rails which I'd previously treated with Alodine to try to prevent future corrosion issues.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the offside ARB bush today, which took longer than it should given that there's no power steering pipe clamp to get in the way. I just couldn't get my longer bolt to start in the thread to pull the bracket down, to the extent that I wondered if the thread had gone in the captive nut. I ended up holding the bracket "closed" with some slip-jaw pliers and fortunately the standard bolt gripped and I was able to tighten it up. It did feel a bit "fragile", though, as if a little bit extra torque would strip it out. Added a jubilee clip to replace the plastic thing that I had to remove.

On the positive side, the car is much quieter now, I'd say that must have been the main cause of the clonk where I thought the nearside ball joint was gone. There's still play in that, so it'll be done soon anyway.


----------



## Gmac

Changed out the brake light switch and also de-wrapped the rear lights&#8230;
126541A9-A707-48EE-96D8-2391AADDCB22 by Guy McCallum, on Flickr


----------



## Gal

Fitted a new Maf and cleared the codes. I'll take it for a spin in a bit 
Guy from the office I've not seen before moved his MK2 next to mine.

Best fwendz, work fwendz hahaha


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Got the car back from Ian at VW Doctor in Watford after a new cambelt, water pump, rear pads, top mounts and having CB Auto adjustable rear bars fitted - all aligned and in spec. now. 
Top work and keen prices as always! [smiley=dude.gif]

Quick question - if you were fitting new coilover shocks to the front would you fit new original spec rubber top mounts or uprated PU top mounts? 
Seems when I had the Bilstein B14's fitted (not by Ian - it was at another well known TT specialists) they fitted rubber mounts rather than poly top mounts. Just wondered if it was usual to stick with rubber? (as I always assumed they'd upgraded the top mounts to PU when fitting the shocks).


----------



## Spork

Am putting together a parts list for my shredded ABS wire and braining my way through wire diagrams and terminal styles to make a clean repair.


----------



## damienkeegan

GOT KKU THROUGH IT'S MoT!!!!

Just a broken coil spring at the rear, a corroded headlamp self-levelling arm and £236 later....

Ah, well, ready for sale soon!!


----------



## droopsnoot

Noticed my air-con wasn't blowing very cold. This time, instead of paying £45 to have it re-gassed, I checked the fan fuse first to find that it had blown again. New fuse fixed it. I must try to clean the contacts a bit better, but to be fair it has lasted about twelve months, so not the end of the world.


----------



## keithriley

silkman said:


> keithriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from a 5 day 1500 mile road trip around the coast of Scotland, the car did drink quite a bit of fuel bit the whole trip was incident free.
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fascia adaptors for your radio's sides :roll:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoleads-FP-0 ... ts2&sr=8-8
> 
> The outer part you will fix with pritt tac in place.
Click to expand...

Correction, I have some facia adaptors to go in there, I'm just too bloody lazy to be arsed lol


----------



## Bo!

Fitted a new oil pick up pipe, and cleaned the sump up.
Wasn't too bad in there, and the pipe was clear, but all done now. Just gotta put it back together!
Will get that battery and the wheel alignment done at some point. Then may be able to actually drive it...


----------



## bmwe30init

Bought another tt after being without for 9 years and relocating to Australia , v6 dsg this time . Exciting times and a happy wife happy life


----------



## Gal

Took the front bumper off and fitted new upper grill. Ideally I need to drop it again and paint the bottom ones.

That'll be another day


----------



## Hoggy

Gal said:


> Took the front bumper off and fitted new upper grill. Ideally I need to drop it again and paint the bottom ones.
> 
> That'll be another day


Hi, No need to remove bumper to remove/replace any of the 4 grills.
Hoggy.


----------



## davebowk

Gal said:


> Took the front bumper off and fitted new upper grill. Ideally I need to drop it again and paint the bottom ones.
> 
> That'll be another day


Lower grills will come out without removing the bumper quite easily


----------



## Gal

davebowk said:


> Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the front bumper off and fitted new upper grill. Ideally I need to drop it again and paint the bottom ones.
> 
> That'll be another day
> 
> 
> 
> Lower grills will come out without removing the bumper quite easily
Click to expand...

Good!! Although I'd like a complete repeat. A darker metallic blue


----------



## Delta4

Binned the high grip ( rubbish ) hose clamps on the TIP for some T bar items, be gone boost leak be gone :lol:


----------



## Spork

Turned down the damping on my new K-Sports by 8 clicks and started removing the left front axle to replace the boot.


----------



## Stustt

Got my baby back at last ! Garage has had my car since the 17th of August ! She spent most of that time wired up to various machinery trying to find my parasitic battery drain.
While the mechanic could see it was periodically drawing current he couldn't see where the problem was coming from. In desperation the last thing to check was the central locking module. This turned out to be fine but bolted down next to it he found a tracker. He thinks it would periodically wake up searching for a satellite ? 
It's now been disconnected and touch wood that appears to be the culprit.
As you see I'm pleased the bill was sooo cheap even including a few extra jobs he did, came in at under £100.


----------



## Telbert

Stustt said:


> As you see I'm pleased the bill was sooo cheap even including a few extra jobs he did, came in at under £100.


That's good. Surprised he didn't charge you for storage! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stustt

Telbert said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you see I'm pleased the bill was sooo cheap even including a few extra jobs he did, came in at under £100.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. Surprised he didn't charge you for storage! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

To be honest I was sweating on that. Imagine if a main dealer had it that long.
I'd have to sell the wife lol.


----------



## jimi_trixx

received a NOS Forge "Big Knob"... these have been discontinued for some time but I found a vendor that still had the polished ones in stock. So i refinished it with a DIY "brushed finish", basically spun it around wrapped in a SOS pad and fitted the original TT knob shift pattern insert for a more OEM look. The brushed finish was a perfect match to the stock trim aluminum


----------



## corrado1.8t

nice


----------



## cb550

Thanks to forum member boyabouttown's gift of his set of 17'' Ronals, now powdercoated/laquered, the car now sits on a smart new shining set of wheels.

The car previously sat on 16's, and the improvement in looks and handling and steering response isn't dramatic but is noticeable. A good result!


----------



## droopsnoot

Yesterday I hoovered the roof on my roadster and applied another coat of Fabsil ready for winter.

Today, my latch on the centre cobby-hole thing snapped, so it won't stay closed. Great.


----------



## himselfunknown

Today I replaced the non-res section of my Scorpion exhaust with a resonated section, replaced a faulty rear ABS sensor, refitted the under-tank trays and cleared all the fault codes so now I've only got the airbag light on! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimi_trixx

... picked up a set of slant lipped BBS splits (16" centres, stepped up to 18x9.5 square)









I'm giddy


----------



## infidel.uk

those are seriously tasty, i love how not one single person has said so ! :?


----------



## QCOUPETT

droopsnoot said:


> Yesterday I hoovered the roof on my roadster and applied another coat of Fabsil ready for winter.
> 
> Today, my latch on the centre cobby-hole thing snapped, so it won't stay closed. Great.


 Magnet fix?


----------



## Stustt

infidel.uk said:


> those are seriously tasty, i love how not one single person has said so ! :?


I would like to see them fitted before I pass judgment. Certainly different.


----------



## droopsnoot

QCOUPETT said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I hoovered the roof on my roadster and applied another coat of Fabsil ready for winter.
> 
> Today, my latch on the centre cobby-hole thing snapped, so it won't stay closed. Great.
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet fix?
Click to expand...

Yes, a possibility, or a use for some of the different types of double-sided tape that I've unsuccessfully tried to stick the rear window fabric trim in with. Haven't got around to looking what's gone wrong yet - something snapped off, I think.


----------



## QCOUPETT

droopsnoot said:


> QCOUPETT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I hoovered the roof on my roadster and applied another coat of Fabsil ready for winter.
> 
> Today, my latch on the centre cobby-hole thing snapped, so it won't stay closed. Great.
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet fix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a possibility, or a use for some of the different types of double-sided tape that I've unsuccessfully tried to stick the rear window fabric trim in with. Haven't got around to looking what's gone wrong yet - something snapped off, I think.
Click to expand...

Or velcro


----------



## jimi_trixx

Stustt said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are seriously tasty, i love how not one single person has said so ! :?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see them fitted before I pass judgment. Certainly different.
Click to expand...

thank you infidel.uk!, but they won't be going on until the spring. unfortunately they won't clear my r32/3.2 brake upgrade so I'm switching back to stock brakes and putting my airside system on before that. build thread to come


----------



## droopsnoot

QCOUPETT said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QCOUPETT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet fix?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a possibility, or a use for some of the different types of double-sided tape that I've unsuccessfully tried to stick the rear window fabric trim in with. Haven't got around to looking what's gone wrong yet - something snapped off, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or velcro
Click to expand...

I've stuck a small piece of metal to the catch where it looks as if something has broken off, so I'll leave it overnight to properly go off before I try it. Not entirely confident this will stick for long, but the glue has been effective in other places.


----------



## Bo!

Finally got the sump back on, new Bosch oil filter fitted. Just waiting on a new oil feed pipe gasket and we're ago.
Bought a new Bosch S5 027 battery to go in it too.
Must be getting close to road worthy again. I've just heard thunder, down here on the coast! Still at least it hasn't been off the road all summer... Oh, wait....


----------



## Spork

droopsnoot said:


> Haven't got around to looking what's gone wrong yet - something snapped off, I think.


Yes, there's supposed to be a ridiculously undersized hook of sorts at the tip of that fin on the inside of the cubby door. Reminds me that I need to finish building mine up with JB Weld and find out of that's a suitable fix it not. A new door is $200 US!


----------



## Telbert

Replaced the LCD in the clocks. Now just got to recalibrate the needles. Only found out today that the steering wheel goes backwards and forwards as well as up and down!


----------



## Bo!

Telbert said:


> Replaced the LCD in the clocks. Now just got to recalibrate the needles. Only found out today that the steering wheel goes backwards and forwards as well as up and down!


I've only just found that out too.... Haha


----------



## Telbert

Bo! said:


> Telbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the LCD in the clocks. Now just got to recalibrate the needles. Only found out today that the steering wheel goes backwards and forwards as well as up and down!
> 
> 
> 
> I've only just found that out too.... Haha
Click to expand...

Audi TT, the car that keeps on giving surprises, and taking money! :lol:

All done. First time in the time I've had the car I'll be able to tell the temperature and how much petrol I've got from the dials! Back in tomorrow.


----------



## Bo!

Telbert said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the LCD in the clocks. Now just got to recalibrate the needles. Only found out today that the steering wheel goes backwards and forwards as well as up and down!
> 
> 
> 
> I've only just found that out too.... Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audi TT, the car that keeps on giving surprises, and taking money! :lol:
Click to expand...

That should be the tagline in the adverts!


----------



## droopsnoot

Spork said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got around to looking what's gone wrong yet - something snapped off, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there's supposed to be a ridiculously undersized hook of sorts at the tip of that fin on the inside of the cubby door. Reminds me that I need to finish building mine up with JB Weld and find out of that's a suitable fix it not. A new door is $200 US!
Click to expand...

The thing I've glued in place has held, but it won't catch so it must be the wrong shape. Velcro next, I think.


----------



## PlasticMac

Recently, the gear selection has been less than cooperative. About 2 weeks ago, when I depressed the clutch, it went down normally, then jumped the last bit, as if something had snapped. Thought it was the dreaded broken pedal thing, but no it came back up as normal. Any how, got fed up with messing up gear changes, so popped in to my local indie. He took it out for a test drive, came back with the opinion that the clutch was very heavy. I suppose it got that way gradually, as I hadn't noticed. Suggested new clutch, associated parts and a new DMF. Can't take it with you (car nor money), so I agreed. In Thursday morning, back Thursday late afternoon. He'd promised "light as a feather" and true to his word so it was (he checked out the pedal and master cylinder too). Magic. Out for a couple of hours, sheer joy, not one dodgy change in nearly 100 miles.
Mac.


----------



## Stustt

PlasticMac said:


> Recently, the gear selection has been less than cooperative. About 2 weeks ago, when I depressed the clutch, it went down normally, then jumped the last bit, as if something had snapped. Thought it was the dreaded broken pedal thing, but no it came back up as normal. Any how, got fed up with messing up gear changes, so popped in to my local indie. He took it out for a test drive, came back with the opinion that the clutch was very heavy. I suppose it got that way gradually, as I hadn't noticed. Suggested new clutch, associated parts and a new DMF. Can't take it with you (car nor money), so I agreed. In Thursday morning, back Thursday late afternoon. He'd promised "light as a feather" and true to his word so it was (he checked out the pedal and master cylinder too). Magic. Out for a couple of hours, sheer joy, not one dodgy change in nearly 100 miles.
> Mac.


Glad you got it sorted Mac. However it's an eye watering job on my Quattro.
My indie said it would be around £1500 which is what I paid for my car.
Hope as fwd yours was a lot less.


----------



## PlasticMac

Stustt said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the gear selection has been less than cooperative. About 2 weeks ago, when I depressed the clutch, it went down normally, then jumped the last bit, as if something had snapped. Thought it was the dreaded broken pedal thing, but no it came back up as normal. Any how, got fed up with messing up gear changes, so popped in to my local indie. He took it out for a test drive, came back with the opinion that the clutch was very heavy. I suppose it got that way gradually, as I hadn't noticed. Suggested new clutch, associated parts and a new DMF. Can't take it with you (car nor money), so I agreed. In Thursday morning, back Thursday late afternoon. He'd promised "light as a feather" and true to his word so it was (he checked out the pedal and master cylinder too). Magic. Out for a couple of hours, sheer joy, not one dodgy change in nearly 100 miles.
> Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted Mac. However it's an eye watering job on my Quattro.
> My indie said it would be around £1500 which is what I paid for my car.
> Hope as fwd yours was a lot less.
Click to expand...

£1267.17, so quite an expensive job. My local indie is a biggish outfit now, over the 5 years I've had the TT, he's grown from two single car units to a unit that'll take perhaps 10 cars, dedicated MoT bay etc. His prices are somewhere between a basic garage and a main dealer. I'm lucky, the owner lives 5 mins away, so we chat cars and stuff. Means if I have a problem, I can talk to him. I'm sure I could save by going elsewhere, but that's a risk I won't take. I've an A2 FSI too, another complex bit of kit, which also needs his knowledge.
Cam belt etc on the TT next year, hey ho ...
Top and bottom of it is that I get a lot of pleasure and satisfaction from driving my Audis, and I'm going to enjoy them while I can. 
Mac.


----------



## Stustt

PlasticMac said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the gear selection has been less than cooperative. About 2 weeks ago, when I depressed the clutch, it went down normally, then jumped the last bit, as if something had snapped. Thought it was the dreaded broken pedal thing, but no it came back up as normal. Any how, got fed up with messing up gear changes, so popped in to my local indie. He took it out for a test drive, came back with the opinion that the clutch was very heavy. I suppose it got that way gradually, as I hadn't noticed. Suggested new clutch, associated parts and a new DMF. Can't take it with you (car nor money), so I agreed. In Thursday morning, back Thursday late afternoon. He'd promised "light as a feather" and true to his word so it was (he checked out the pedal and master cylinder too). Magic. Out for a couple of hours, sheer joy, not one dodgy change in nearly 100 miles.
> Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted Mac. However it's an eye watering job on my Quattro.
> My indie said it would be around £1500 which is what I paid for my car.
> Hope as fwd yours was a lot less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £1267.17, so quite an expensive job. My local indie is a biggish outfit now, over the 5 years I've had the TT, he's grown from two single car units to a unit that'll take perhaps 10 cars, dedicated MoT bay etc. His prices are somewhere between a basic garage and a main dealer. I'm lucky, the owner lives 5 mins away, so we chat cars and stuff. Means if I have a problem, I can talk to him. I'm sure I could save by going elsewhere, but that's a risk I won't take. I've an A2 FSI too, another complex bit of kit, which also needs his knowledge.
> Cam belt etc on the TT next year, hey ho ...
> Top and bottom of it is that I get a lot of pleasure and satisfaction from driving my Audis, and I'm going to enjoy them while I can.
> Mac.
Click to expand...

I agree, you get what you pay for. Bet he used top dollar parts. That makes mine more like £1700 if a fwd was over £1200.


----------



## droopsnoot

... picked up the new fuel filter that I'm going to try to fit to my car sometime soon. I bought a new Audi fuel filter from the recent Tatton Park classic car show, as the guy had a box of various filters for £1 each - I took a punt. I looked up the part number and found that the one I bought was for an A4, so I got in touch with the main dealer last week and paid £16-odd for the correct item.

Spot the difference, apart from the part number:










The diameter is the same. The diameter of the input and output pipes is the same as far as my vernier caliper can measure. The length is different by about 5mm.

Oh well, at least I'll have the satisfaction of knowing I've fitted the "correct" one, presuming I can get the connectors on and off that is. But I don't know why there would need to be different fuel filters for different models, and I don't know why the manufacturers don't rationalise things, which would probably save them money.


----------



## David C

droopsnoot said:


> ...But I don't know why there would need to be different fuel filters for different models, and I don't know why the manufacturers don't rationalise things, which would probably save them money.


The 1J part is listed for most A4, but one A4 engine is listed with the 8E part.
The 1J is the usual shape for a fuel filter so there must be a reason for the unusual design of the 8E one. No idea what that reason is though..!


----------



## droopsnoot

David C said:


> The 1J part is listed for most A4, but one A4 engine is listed with the 8E part.
> The 1J is the usual shape for a fuel filter so there must be a reason for the unusual design of the 8E one. No idea what that reason is though..!


It's very strange, especially as there's almost no difference. I guess if you're just buying a new one from the dealer it probably makes little difference to the price, I'm just frustrated as I'd probably have got away with the £1 one.


----------



## silkman

Today I came back to read the (new) forum. Have I been away that long? 🙄


----------



## Delta4




----------



## davebowk

Took delivery of a Forge 008, after the issues with destroying my turbo with the last DV i'm not risking cheap stuff again.


----------



## Bo!

Wheels pointing in the right direction and it's driveable! Whoop whoop! Now for a clean!


----------



## Telbert

Dismantled the offside front suspension and took the hub to the garage to get bearing replaced and track rod end removed. Couldn't get the TRE to shift even with splitter and heat!


----------



## Stustt

Today I'm going to check the dreaded green fuse as fans only work on high and that's when engine is very hot !
Was oblivious to all this before as temp gauge has never worked.
Also now discovered the faster I go the cooler it gets so looks like if fuse ok I'm in for new fan switch and thermostat !
Car's becoming a money pit lol.


----------



## droopsnoot

I thought that if the green fan fuse had blown, the fans wouldn't work at all. When mine went last year, the car was getting very warm while queueing in the hot weather, which suggests neither speed works.


----------



## David C

droopsnoot said:


> I thought that if the green fan fuse had blown, the fans wouldn't work at all. When mine went last year, the car was getting very warm while queueing in the hot weather, which suggests neither speed works.


Yes the green 30A fuse is also used to trigger the high speed fans via the 2nd stage of the thermal switch.

So when the green fuse blows, no fans at all through normal control.
I have a feeling there is a last resort trigger for the high speed fans at 121degC that may not involve the green fuse.
I'm not going to wait until it hits 121degC to test that though..!!


----------



## Stustt

droopsnoot said:


> I thought that if the green fan fuse had blown, the fans wouldn't work at all. When mine went last year, the car was getting very warm while queueing in the hot weather, which suggests neither speed works.


Yes sure your right but I'm grasping at straws really, was hoping perhaps it was shorting out sometimes.
99% sure it's the radiator sender. 
Plus new thermostat, another £200 !


----------



## David C

Stustt said:


> Yes sure your right but I'm grasping at straws really, was hoping perhaps it was shorting out sometimes.
> 99% sure it's the radiator sender.
> Plus new thermostat, another £200 !


Most likely reason for the low speed fans not working is the resistors in the motors failed.


----------



## Stustt

David C said:


> Most likely reason for the low speed fans not working is the resistors in the motors failed.


Sorry should have explained better, never had a temp gauge so never knew how hot or cold engine was but could hear fans cutting in and out. Turns out they only come on high never at slow speed.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Today I removed the instrument cluster and adjusted the speedo to rest on zero so it should now read correctly. Re-seated the hazard switch so it finally clicked in. Changed out the steering wheel housing for a new set of plastics (so much better, no more key scratches!), and replaced the brake switch - however thats now throwing a fault so I either botched the plugging in or the switch is junk (just a part from ebay). Almost 4 for 4 if the brake switch went smoothly!


----------



## Bo!

Finally she's alive! Road trip to Exeter to pick up An E46 330ci for my step-son.
The TT didn't miss a beat, 300odd mile round trip.


----------



## Stustt

Bo! said:


> View attachment 476926
> View attachment 476927
> View attachment 476928
> View attachment 476929
> 
> Finally she's alive! Road trip to Exeter to pick up An E46 330ci for my step-son.
> The TT didn't miss a beat, 300odd mile round trip.


She's looking great, especially considering mileage.
Your Mot advisories look scary and similar to mine. I took it to a different testing station and she passed with no advisories. Think sometimes they just cover their arses lol.


----------



## Bo!

Stustt said:


> She's looking great, especially considering mileage.
> Your Mot advisories look scary and similar to mine. I took it to a different testing station and she passed with no advisories. Think sometimes they just cover their arses lol.


Thank you, I'm pleased with her at the moment.
Not worried about advisories.
All the suspension has been done over the summer, and replaced all tie bars, with adjustable.
Had a good look at the rear subframe etc and it was all surface, have it cleaned it up and gave it a coat of hammerite. So should be ok for a few years.
Number plates have been done. Which only really leaves the brake pipes. I'll deal with those as and when. No leaks so not going to worry too much... Yet!
I agree, covering their arses....


----------



## droopsnoot

Had a look under mine to see why it's dropping oil. I swapped the sump last year so I was a bit worried I hadn't sealed it properly, but that's just about bone dry. It seems to be coming out of a pipe that connects to the centre front of the engine block - there's wet oil sitting around the pipe, and it doesn't seem to be fixed into the block at all.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Droopsnoot, How big is this pipe diam. Can't think of anything else other than a PCV hose has come adrift.
More investigation req.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

Hi Hoggy,

It's really difficult to get a decent photo of it - this is looking down through the inlet manifold. I suspect it is a breather hose of some sort as I think it joins on to a T-piece that I had to replace years ago.










When I shove a screwdriver down and press against that pipe, it doesn't seem to be fixed in place around where it joins the block. APX engine, I should add.

I think it's 06A103213F, and there should be a retaining spring which suggests that I shouldn't be able to move it. I wonder if it's cracked around the bottom somehow - maybe I broke it when I did the T-piece. If I sit in the car with the engine running there's sometimes a smell of oil vapour, but until I swapped it recently I'd put it down to the badly damaged pipe that fits directly to the side of the rocker cover.

Not looking forward to doing this, if indeed that's what the problem is.


----------



## droopsnoot

I realised after shutting the PC down last night that where I said "connects to the front centre of the block", it actually connects in to the top of the oil filter housing, not directly to the block.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

It looks like the PCV elbow, I've replaced mine with a billeted version - it's normally a black plastic elbow with a C clip. (Mines an APX too)


----------



## droopsnoot

InkyUK said:


> It looks like the PCV elbow, I've replaced mine with a billeted version - it's normally a black plastic elbow with a C clip. (Mines an APX too)


It does seem to be that. The genuine part is £43, I need to check that it really is the problem, and that it really is broken as opposed to the clip somehow being missing / broken. Once I'm sure, though, I suspect I'll go down the aftermarket "under a tenner" replacement route. I'm already not looking forward to changing it.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

They are a candidate for cracking, if you remove it make sure you get all the bits out of it is properly cracked - BWSTT has a good video that shows the removal. It’s not too bad really, just tight access.


----------



## Bo!

New cam and crank sensors. Preventative job.






















Also managed to strip one of the oil/turbo return pipe bolts, so now have a very small leak.








Shame as there are no leaks from when I sealed the sump. Which I was pleased about! 
Will most likely keep an eye on it and change the sump at next oil change in the spring...
Why did I feel the need to touch the bolt? FFS.


----------



## jimi_trixx

time warped the TT's infotainment system ahead 2 decades...
(and i'm aware the interior needs a good cleaning 🙃)


----------



## damienkeegan

Today I...met one of the previous owners of KKU! Took the old girl to a body shop to get an estimate and while talking to the owner, guy walks across from the other side of the industrial estate and asks "who owns this then??" and "Is it for sale???". Could be....


----------



## jester225

Today i had new discs and pads fitted at the front,new calipers and pads on the rear


----------



## droopsnoot

FInally got around to swapping the stripped belt on my rear wind deflector. I followed a guide that's either on here, or referred to on here, and it went very easily. Need to get some silicon grease for the screw threads as it's a little reluctant to drop down fully. It hasn't been used for almost two years since the belt stripped.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

I finally got VPower after 3 days of trying, I was getting worried for a moment that I’d have to fill up with normal unleaded 😥


----------



## neil6534

Pow3rL3ss said:


> I finally got VPower after 3 days of trying, I was getting worried for a moment that I’d have to fill up with normal unleaded 😥


People like you should be banned from this site.....how dare you have a fully pixelated screen 🤬😡


----------



## neil6534

I filled up easily yesterday, lots of numpties queuing to fill up, but insisting to line up the pump on the same side as their filler. Not me 😁. Drove straight to an empty pump ⛽


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

neil6534 said:


> People like you should be banned from this site.....how dare you have a fully pixelated screen 🤬😡


😂 I’ve earned that screen 🤣


----------



## Stustt

That never fails to amaze me !
Recently three cars were queuing as their filler caps were on the offside, so is ours but I just drove straight into the other side, removed the gun and filled up. The look on their faces was priceless but they DON'T seem to get it.


----------



## droopsnoot

Stustt said:


> That never fails to amaze me !
> Recently three cars were queuing as their filler caps were on the offside, so is ours but I just drove straight into the other side, removed the gun and filled up. The look on their faces was priceless but they DON'T seem to get it.


There are big signs at most of the petrol stations I use saying that the pipes are long enough to reach either side, but it still doesn't seem to help. I guess there are a few vehicles where it won't help - isn't there a van with the filler mid-way along the wheelbase line? But the majority of cars would be fine.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Especially ours where the filler is on the top rather than the side.


----------



## Stustt

Sure my Ivecos filler was by the passenger door so obviously wouldn't reach to the other side but can't think of any car that would be effected.
Maybe a throwback to the old day's when you got attended service ?


----------



## droopsnoot

Greased the screws on my rear wind deflector today now my silicone grease has arrived, and it moves up and down better than it did before. No idea whether that's just through moving it a few times, because it's almost a couple of years since it was last used, or whether the grease helped. Anyway, it works now, ready for spring.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I wouldn't drag a dirty hose across my paintwork however long I had to wait.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I wouldn't drag a dirty hose across my paintwork however long I had to wait.
> Hoggy.


I cringe when I see people doing that, either with the fuel hose or the air line, back in the days before they started charging for the compressor use. The fuel hose doesn't come anywhere near the top of the bootlid on a roadster, though.


----------



## Stustt

Noticed the rubber rings on the fuel hose ? In any case most modern hoses are long enough to not go anywhere near your paintwork.


----------



## Hoggy

Stustt said:


> Noticed the rubber rings on the fuel hose ? In any case most modern hoses are long enough to not go anywhere near your paintwork.


Hi, There not at my Shell station.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Today I...
Am currently at BCS powervalve having my exhaust fitted...can't wait for the drive home !


----------



## jester225

dont forget pics


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

jester225 said:


> dont forget pics


+1

Reg how many hot water bottles did you get filled up on way back from Haydock - did you only get VPower this time?


----------



## jester225

Eh ???????????


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

jester225 said:


> Eh ???????????


this is what paid for the trip


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Pmsl


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Heres some pics ...


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

It sounds awesome...when off boost its nice and quiet with little more tone than standard, then when on boost it opens up and sounds like a race car 😝 ... Luv it


----------



## Converted2VW

Replaced the thermostat and housing on the V6 TT. Couple of hours taking things easy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draper74

Well late last week…….. after months of waiting finally on the road although I couldn’t get any V-Power locally so Friday I put half a tank of peasant fuel and a bottle of octane booster in and yesterday afternoon managed to fill up with V-Power.

Nearly 300miles and I’ve loved every single one of them


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Draper74, Nice* Colour,* but sticker spoils it
Hoggy.


----------



## Draper74

Hoggy said:


> Hi Draper74, Nice* Colour,* but sticker spoils it
> Hoggy.


I’m not a huge fan but the previous owner fitted them when someone keyed one side a few years ago, they aren’t massively offensive and for the amount work to remove them and make good they will stay for now. It’s got lacquer peel in a few areas and a few other blemishes so if I was to have those sorted I’d probably have the whole car wrapped instead of sprayed


----------



## Hoggy

Draper74 said:


> I’m not a huge fan but the previous owner fitted them when someone keyed one side a few years ago, they aren’t massively offensive and for the amount work to remove them and make good they will stay for now. It’s got lacquer peel in a few areas and a few other blemishes so if I was to have those sorted I’d probably have the whole car wrapped instead of sprayed


Hi, I assume it's *Amulet Red* a really classy colour, had mine for over 20 years. It's not my daily so paintwork is still perfect.
Hoggy.


----------



## Draper74

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I assume it's *Amulet Red* a really classy colour, had mine for over 20 years. It's not my daily so paintwork is still perfect.
> Hoggy.


Mines Misano red (L73M) it’s in really good condition to say it’s 20years old, 11 of those at the coast and the shell has done 212k……….


----------



## Hoggy

Draper74 said:


> Mines Misano red (L73M) it’s in really good condition to say it’s 20years old, 11 of those at the coast and the shell has done 212k……….


Hi, It's * Red* so still my favouritecolour. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Tonimacaroni

Another flawless MOT . Not bad for this 23jr old car. Me 😊


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Toni, Congratulations Always a worry.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stustt

Finally got round to fitting Audi symbol which fell off months ago.
As someone suggested I painted it matt black. Goes well with the colour I think, am keeping Quattro and TT badges the wrong way round just to be different.


----------



## damienkeegan

...ordered 2 new Bilstein OEM dampers for the back of my TT V6, to go with the new springs. Another job sorted...just the brake pipes next


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Finally put the mic on the bluetooth module. Fixed the noisy fan on the climate control (Ok, by fixed I mean removed). Discovered that the main plastic bracket that holds the radio/climate etc is snapped causing it to hang slightly on the left, so need a new one of those next!


----------



## davebowk

Yesterday had 4 new boots fitted. Debica 225/40/18 made by Goodyear, £298 fitted for 4.
A rated wet grip and in the dry this morning on a clear big roundabout at speed not a twitch.
Plus they have about 10mm of rim protection.


----------



## Stustt

davebowk said:


> Yesterday had 4 new boots fitted. Debica 225/40/18 made by Goodyear, £298 fitted for 4.
> A rated wet grip and in the dry this morning on a clear big roundabout at speed not a twitch.
> Plus they have about 10mm of rim protection.
> View attachment 477444


Great boots but will be crap in the cold weather.


----------



## silverbug

davebowk said:


> Yesterday had 4 new boots fitted. Debica 225/40/18 made by Goodyear, £298 fitted for 4.
> A rated wet grip and in the dry this morning on a clear big roundabout at speed not a twitch.
> Plus they have about 10mm of rim protection.


That‘s a good price fitted, however Camskill were recently running a Michelin promo , buy 4 tyres and get £60 off.
Bought 4 x 225/40 18 Michelin Cross Climate 2 for the BBS wheels I’m refurbing which came to £325 delivered.
The wheel place will fit the tyres once they’re powder-coated so in essence the fitting is free.
I‘m very impressed with the Cross Climate+ that are already on the car so hope the Cross Climate2 is an improvement, they were awesome in the snow last Spring.


----------



## davebowk

Stustt said:


> Great boots but will be crap in the cold weather.


Got good revues and tyre fitting shop owner said they were good tyres, and he didn't sell them to me. Got online. The 4 wheel drive controller should sort any grip problems


----------



## Stustt

I'm in the same position Dave, bought a set of A rated Avons. Their brilliant in the wet and dry but their summer tyres. In cold weather the rubber hardens so their not flexible so lessons overall grip. Plus the tread pattern is as good as having slicks in the snow/slush.
Fwd makes little difference I'm afraid. I wish I'd gone for all weather tyres as in theory we don't drive faster than 70 mph at any time lol.
Mine will rot with age rather than me ever wearing them out as only cover about 1500 miles a year.


----------



## davebowk

Stustt said:


> I'm in the same position Dave, bought a set of A rated Avons. Their brilliant in the wet and dry but their summer tyres. In cold weather the rubber hardens so their not flexible so lessons overall grip. Plus the tread pattern is as good as having slicks in the snow/slush.
> Fwd makes little difference I'm afraid. I wish I'd gone for all weather tyres as in theory we don't drive faster than 70 mph at any time lol.
> Mine will rot with age rather than me ever wearing them out as only cover about 1500 miles a year.


The set i have just replaced were roadstone nexus (they cost me £210 fitted), same A rated wet and summer tyres (not available in A wet grip now or i would have got another set)). Never had a problem over 3 year on the car and it's my daily driver (about 10k a year). Drove fine in snow, just stopping was a problem lol
Will see how these Debica perform.


----------



## darylw357

Needed to fit a new exhaust clamp so took the opportunity to fit a decat too. Would have been a much more pleasant job if I had a lift 




















On a positive note, the cat is original and in very good condition internally so shall keep hold of it for the MOT in a years time. Need to figure out how to remove the rusty studs at some point.


----------



## Stustt

darylw357 said:


> Needed to fit a new exhaust clamp so took the opportunity to fit a decat too. Would have been a much more pleasant job if I had a lift
> 
> View attachment 477520
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477521
> 
> 
> On a positive note, the cat is original and in very good condition internally so shall keep hold of it for the MOT in a years time. Need to figure out how to remove the rusty studs at some point.


And the covers are still on the originals! Mine rotted away years ago.


----------



## Hoggy

darylw357 said:


> Needed to fit a new exhaust clamp so took the opportunity to fit a decat too. Would have been a much more pleasant job if I had a lift
> 
> On a positive note, the cat is original and in very good condition internally so shall keep hold of it for the MOT in a years time. Need to figure out how to remove the rusty studs at some point.


Hi, Coat those threads in HMP grease or similar to prevent corrosion.
Hoggy.


----------



## darylw357

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Coat those threads in HMP grease or similar to prevent corrosion.
> Hoggy.


Good shout! I may replace or cut down those bolts yet, wasn't sure how long they needed to be when I grabbed some from work.


----------



## Stustt

Am celebrating five years ownership of my beloved TT. Also it's now coming up to her 22nd birthday.


----------



## tt92103

Stustt said:


> Am celebrating five years ownership of my beloved TT. Also it's now coming up to her 22nd birthday.


My 11 year ownership anniversary is tomorrow!


----------



## droopsnoot

Tried to fit the new breather pipe I've bought for my car. It's the hard plastic one that goes into the top of the oil filter housing on the front of the block, and the old one was broken. I was really pleased with myself when I thought of releasing the other two parts of the pipe and taking the whole thing out rather than trying to undo the clip on the T-piece with it all in place, then spent ages trying to get the broken-off part out of the engine. Finally it came out, but I was running so late I've just had to slap the bits back in and will have to go back in again and tighten up the worm clips that should hold it all together.

I also wasn't able to get the new pipe to sit properly where it should, so I can't put the clip back in. Oh well, a job for another day. I hope that the bits of broken plastic wire cover that dropped into the bellhousing aren't causing any trouble, nor the few little bits of the old breather pipe that dropped down into the engine. Presumably the former will either spin out of the way or get chewed up by the starter motor, and the latter will eventually drop down into the sump. Couldn't get them out anyway, so there wasn't anything else to do.

Oh, and it's come up with a couple of codes and runs badly sometimes - one is the Oxygen Lambda sensor 1 on bank 1, and the other is the MAF signal too low. Great. MOT next week, and it decides to start playing up. (ETA - this was before I did the breather pipe, it's not linked to that).


----------



## droopsnoot

Removed the MAF sensor and cleaned it out today, cleared the codes and it seems OK for now. There was a bit of oil on the sensor, so that can't have helped much. Had to borrow a five-point security bit to remove it, luckily someone on the farm does a lot of work on modern stuff and had some in his toolbox - on the list for the NEC classic car show. Audi don't sell the MAF sensor any more, GSF want £400+, ECP want a lot less and if I need to, I can get a no-brand one from eBay for a lot less.

It may be unrelated, but I've noticed over the last few years that when coming away from the shed when the engine is cold, there's a bit of hesitation as I drive along the driveway at around 15mph in second gear, and that seemed to have improved after cleaning.


----------



## David C

droopsnoot said:


> Removed the MAF sensor and cleaned it out today, cleared the codes and it seems OK for now. There was a bit of oil on the sensor, so that can't have helped much. Had to borrow a five-point security bit to remove it, luckily someone on the farm does a lot of work on modern stuff and had some in his toolbox - on the list for the NEC classic car show. Audi don't sell the MAF sensor any more, GSF want £400+, ECP want a lot less and if I need to, I can get a no-brand one from eBay for a lot less.
> 
> It may be unrelated, but I've noticed over the last few years that when coming away from the shed when the engine is cold, there's a bit of hesitation as I drive along the driveway at around 15mph in second gear, and that seemed to have improved after cleaning.


If you do buy a new one. Only get genuine Bosch in a hologram sealed box.
ECP are fine, but check that the box is sealed before accepting it.


----------



## droopsnoot

David C said:


> If you do buy a new one. Only get genuine Bosch in a hologram sealed box.
> ECP are fine, but check that the box is sealed before accepting it.


Thanks, I have read that in the various threads. At the age of my car, it's always tempting to go for the cheaper option. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, I think. No doubt I'll get it booked in for MOT and it will throw the light again on the way.


----------



## mk1chopper

Fitted my new induction heat shield from dc240 who's on here. Nice little addition to the engine bay, my cone filter is now nice and secure! Might adjust/trim the silicone coupler to angle the filter further away from battery but it's not touching as it is.


----------



## Delta4

Pre mot check done today it's a good time to clean suspension parts and related bit's n bobs.


----------



## droopsnoot

Had my annual service (which is also my pre-MOT check) the other day, and nothing serious to report. It's probably the first time it hasn't needed a CV boot or a ball joint or similar for a very long time. My fairly-recently-replaced sump seems to be nice and oil-tight, too.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Today I swapped out my fuel pump - don't fancy getting stuck in a multi story again like last weekend! During the process found a butt load of glass from where someone has clearly smashed the rear glass on the soft top at some point and not bothered to clean it all out (Which probably explains the very good condition the current window/seal is in!). It's not a bad job, but fiddly as hell.


----------



## Daz1972

I bought a TT 3.2 v6 Dsg


----------



## PlasticMac

Daz1972 said:


> I bought a TT 3.2 v6 Dsg


Glacier Blue (?) is a great colour for a Mk1. 
Mac.


----------



## Daz1972

PlasticMac said:


> Glacier Blue (?) is a great colour for a Mk1.
> Mac.


It is Glacier Blue, bodywork really nice can't wait until Friday


----------



## droopsnoot

Took mine for MOT this morning, pass with advisories on some suspension bushes, and on the driver door interior catch which sometimes doesn't like to let people out.


----------



## Delta4

Another clean mot today with no advisory's


----------



## droopsnoot

I'd love to have no advisories, maybe next year. Having seen under it last week when it was being serviced I took it as an achievement to get a pass.


----------



## Hoggy

Delta4 said:


> Another clean mot today with no advisory's


Hi, Congratulations
Hoggy.


----------



## Stustt

Today I just doubled the value of my car - - - - I filled up with Shell V power


----------



## Snowybear

Took her out for a run for the first time in a while, what a car, always makes me smile!


----------



## gedu

Managed to get left rear caliper and brake hose to keep fluid in. Had managed to use old banjo washers instead of new ones


----------



## Durata

Rotors turned front and back with new pads all around and clean fluid. Finally the choir is silent!


----------



## kerensa

Today I sanded and polished up the head lights as they were in a terrible condition and I didn't think they'd pass today's MOT. My V6 may be 17 years old but it went straight through without advisories!


----------



## BrianB

Removed my front subframe after spending 3 hours over the last 2 days trying to remove the nut that holds the p clip for one of the power steering pipes to the anti roll bar bracket. Ordered a new bracket and got the dremmel out and cut through the existing bracket!!


----------



## Octane225

Hardwired a mirror dashcam using a cigarette lighter socket wired to the busbar.

Previously had it wired using a proper hardwire kit but it kept having no power or saying it wasn't getting enough power. Rewired it twice but same problem. Never had any problems using its original cigarette socket plug so brought a cheap female cigarette lighter socket, added an inline fuse and wired that to the busbar and it's all working. Im now thinking the hard wire kit I brought was faulty.

Made the most of having the trim off and bus bar exposed and fitted a Quick Charge socket for charging the phone and an external USB + aux port for the stereo which annoyingly only had a port in the back.


----------



## Deformator

bought a single-mass flywheel.


----------



## Draper74

got stuck in a line of traffic doing just 25mph over the moors at 8:30am......... it was my own car causing the delay lmfao

had a oil pressure warning light and noises that sounded terminal a few weeks ago while couple hundred miles away from so had her recovered back home but not had chance to even look at her (and i might very well of been sulking a little bit) however a quick look last week and driven a few streets to stop the yokels moaning and it could be salvageable as i'm leaning towards it being the VVT cam tensioner which is something i can check now shes in my container. if it looking likely ill drop the sump and oil pump to clean/inspect before bolting her back up and crossing my fingers


----------



## David C

Draper74 said:


> got stuck in a line of traffic doing just 25mph over the moors at 8:30am......... it was my own car causing the delay lmfao
> 
> had a oil pressure warning light and noises that sounded terminal a few weeks ago while couple hundred miles away from so had her recovered back home but not had chance to even look at her (and i might very well of been sulking a little bit) however a quick look last week and driven a few streets to stop the yokels moaning and it could be salvageable as i'm leaning towards it being the VVT cam tensioner which is something i can check now shes in my container. if it looking likely ill drop the sump and oil pump to clean/inspect before bolting her back up and crossing my fingers
> View attachment 478529


A quattro should have been on a flatbed...


----------



## Stustt

Yes, hope no damage caused by RAC.
A Quattro should Never be towed like that.
At least you have photographic evidence for when you sue them 😁


----------



## gedu

With Ignition off haldex wont engage so should be ok


----------



## silkman

@InkyUK
Did too my fuel pump yesterday but on the coupe which should be a bit easier, still fiddly.









Got a replacement bucket from VDO/continental (110eur, autodoc, VDO part # ending in 117Z for quattro) and not the whole unit, which is absolutely OEM 4 bar unit but the brown old hoses which need to be removed from the old pump can only be removed with a heat gun, a rag to avoid burning and care!!! 

















After fiddling with it for a while I took the pump to my mechanic who removed the hoses after heating them. Take plenty of pictures to see where hoses and tiewraps go.
The outlet needs a suitable clamp while the return pipe doesnt need a clamp.
Finished item









Install was ok if you know a couple of things:
-Do this with 1/4 tank full or less. Mine had just the low fuel light in the dash but it felt like there was a ton of fuel inside.
-Put the rubber seal to the car body first as it has a lip which is very difficult to fit in place
-Put the bottom pump part in the tank first and then make the connections.
-Dont forget to clip the outlet pipe into the pump (it clips to the pump side), otherwise the pipe will sit too high in the tank and you can run out of petrol earlier than before (pic below).








Old pump was ok but at 250k kms I replaced it as preventative maintenance.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

I expected that clip to be a huge pain at the end but got lucky and it clipped on first time - I was dreading that


----------



## kerensa

Today I, cleaned my dashboard with Alloy Wheel Cleaner because it's in an identical bottle to my trim cleaner! Oops. On the upside, all the alloy bits are now sparkling with cleanliness.


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Today I... went to Badger 5 to pick up a A H fabrications fmic with my mate Shane (@Pow3rL3ss), can't wait till it's fitted 

And whilst there I couldn't help think it would be good to have a meet up / Dyno day... Any interest? I'm sure bill could be persuaded 😉


----------



## MCIP

Put a deposit on a MK1 2003 225 Blue with 89k on the clock
New clutch fitted the other day 
Test drove it and it’s great should be ready for weekend as needs MOT and a few bits doing








Wheels will need a Refurb and might change the colour 
My new weekend toy
Will post more pics when I’ve got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

TheGr8Unknown said:


> Today I... went to Badger 5 to pick up a A H fabrications fmic with my mate Shane (@Pow3rL3ss), can't wait till it's fitted
> 
> And whilst there I couldn't help think it would be good to have a meet up / Dyno day... Any interest? I'm sure bill could be persuaded 😉


was an eventful journey so many angry drivers out there!

Reg even saw the dude in the blue TT with the Reebok Cap - the guy even swore at Reg when he waved 🧢

@TheGr8Unknown I agree you need to volunteer to be Midlands Rep as you like talking and emailing - get it arranged, would be worth you posting in the events part of the forum 😉

Rep Reg it has a ring to it 🤣 









TT Events


Organisation of TTF/TTOC cruises, meets and events for all forum members




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## chrisj82

Today I fixed my loose undertrays,and my headlights self levelling sensor linkage,my window micro switch,and back seats and electric water pump vid going up this week 😁


----------



## BrianB

Finished off the front subframe replacement.


----------



## thedino

Fitted my new (2nd hand) Ronal's to replace the QS reps after one was twisted beyond repair...


----------



## chrisj82

BrianB said:


> Finished off the front subframe replacement.
> View attachment 478751


Did you fit a oem subframe ? Or after market


----------



## BrianB

chrisj82 said:


> Did you fit a oem subframe ? Or after market


It’s a used OEM subframe from a breakers near me that I took to a place in Preston that paint stripped it, did a chemical rust removal process and then powder coated.


----------



## Draper74

David C said:


> A quattro should have been on a flatbed...


the guys service bulletin says it’s towable for 30miles at no more than 30mph. The guy did take histime getting it the 19miles to my lock up plus with the ignition off the haldrex pump wouldn’t of primed or held pressure so effectively wouldn’t of been 4wd. The guy didn’t even question me when I said I wanted it recovered so it hadn’t beenfired up for a few hours, I was happy for him to take it over rather than having to sit waiting for a flatbed to come out.

fingers crossed it just the cam tensioner making the noise and will be a case of dropping the sump and replacing the oil pick up pipe, cleaning or replacing the pcv pipe work and saying a few prayers before I bolt it all back up 😂😂


----------



## droopsnoot

BrianB said:


> Finished off the front subframe replacement.


That's a job I should have done this last summer, but I put it off in the hope that the MOT man wouldn't get too upset about it. Fortunately he didn't, but I still have to do it sometime.


----------



## droopsnoot

I had my airbag recall thing done today, was expecting trouble from the main agent health check but they pointed out some trouble with the rear brake flexis and said everything else was fine. Had the car back just after lunch, too. There's one minor niggle that I need to talk to them about and I've got another unrelated fault that seems to be getting worse.


----------



## silkman

droopsnoot said:


> I had my airbag recall thing done today, was expecting trouble from the main agent health check but they pointed out some trouble with the rear brake flexis and said everything else was fine. Had the car back just after lunch, too. There's one minor niggle that I need to talk to them about and I've got another unrelated fault that seems to be getting worse.


Is there news on airbag recall that I've missed?


----------



## David C

silkman said:


> Is there news on airbag recall that I've missed?


The Takata airbag recall.
It only affects 1999-2001 cars.
Mostly 1999.

Replacements are now available.
The UK recall was triggered in September.

It is part of the HUGE global recall of faulty Tatata airbags in most makes of cars.


----------



## droopsnoot

silkman said:


> Is there news on airbag recall that I've missed?











UK Takata Airbag Recall


This recall has finally made it to the UK. VOSA recall applies to 1999-2001 cars. The recall for the 1999 cars has the biggest numbers involved: https://www.check-vehicle-recalls.service.gov.uk/recall-type/vehicle/make/AUDI/model/TT/year/1999/recalls Different recall number for the 2000 & 2001...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## silkman

Thanks lads re airbag recall. Looks my May 2001 TT isn't affected.


----------



## BadgerTT

First run out since new clutch fitted due to slave cylinder not holding pressure, not cheap but at least I know it has all been done now. With everything off, took the opportunity to have Cookbots and a red power flex dogbone bush fitted as been on the wish list for a while. Can see why people recommend them.


----------



## StuartDB

gedu said:


> With Ignition off haldex wont engage so should be ok


The TT owners guide sets max distances and max speeds if being towed. 

30 miles at 30mph









Safe to tow TT 225 Quattro?


Hi everyone, Had a good look about before posting this but couldn't find a definitive answer... Just bought a 2003 TT (225 BAM Quattro) for spares (engine is nackered and I just want bits and bobs off it). Its only 25 miles away and I was planning to tow it home using a straight bar with all...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## jjo5555

Upgraded the stereo and replaced the front speakers without ruining any of the styling.
Really pleased with the results.








Successful radio and front speaker replacement with...


Decent sound returns and and proper bluetooth hands free with a real microphone on a MK1 This post is relevant If you have/had the Chorus or Concerts Rear Amplified Radio My Y REG (2001) Black on Black 225 has gone through a number of radio changes since I got it last year. This includes...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Itsfraz

Treated my front grille with Carplan original black. Great result.
Car had obviously been treated with something similar, and was beginning to fade.


----------



## droopsnoot

Itsfraz said:


> Treated my front grille with Carplan original black. Great result.
> Car had obviously been treated with something similar, and was beginning to fade.


I've tried to resist using stuff like that as it seems the stuff causes more fade than the original plastic - maybe newer products are better. When I used to run my old Audi coupe (which had black plastic trims around 1/3 up the door skin) they faded a little, so I used some product (I forget exactly what, but a decent brand at the time) on them, but after a much shorter time they had gone much lighter. Almost as if the stuff was designed to make you keep applying it.


----------



## vladthetodge

Got new boots fitted along with a new cat back non res system to replace the old snapped one... sounds lovely too 😊


----------



## Draper74

tonight’s mincing about - a quick polish/buff of my headlights while I’ve got the front end stripped down kind of escalated


----------



## StangaCRO

Sanded and polished my headlights...


----------



## jester225

looks good dont forget to seal them


----------



## StangaCRO

jester225 said:


> looks good dont forget to seal them


Layed Xpel Ultimate PPF on top


----------



## RYoung125

First post here. Have had my 225 since August and have done about 15 jobs so far…

Today I replaced one top mount bush which took me most of the day. Hopefully the other side will be much quicker now I know what I’m doing. That’s now the last of the damage repaired, the previous owner managed to bend the subframe and most of the N/S suspension by hitting a curb or something.


----------



## vladthetodge

I found out my quattro works as intended.... fekin snow 🤣
Nice to be able to drive round the Chelsea tractors all cocking about spinning wheels and being generally useless. Helped out a bit and drove a few staff home to their families too. Surprised how well she handled the conditions. Very glad to know how good they are too!


----------



## silkman

The TT is terrific in the snow. Uniroyal rainsport 3s helped with tyre pressure lowered to something like 15psi.

We get snow in Athens once maybe every 10 years , pic from last February.


----------



## gedu

Picked up this fellow


----------



## droopsnoot

... started to come to the conclusion that my thermostat might be on the way out. It might just be because the coolant is starting off much colder and I'm only doing a short journey, but it seemed to stall around 76 degrees for a bit. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, droopsnoot, When stationary & engine "hot", with A/Con off hold revs at 2k, If temp rises >80 replace stat with am OEM 87 degree Part No. 050121113C
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

I'll give that a go - I'm only doing short trips at the moment, so with the coolant starting out much colder it may be that I'm worrying about nothing.


----------



## Hoggy

droopsnoot said:


> I'll give that a go - I'm only doing short trips at the moment, so with the coolant starting out much colder it may be that I'm worrying about nothing.


Hi Droopsnoot, I just edited my post it should have read if temp does rise above 80.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot

It's behaving itself again today, as the background temperature is that much higher. I'll keep an eye on it if/when it gets cold again, it's looking more like it was just a short journey (just over 2 miles) and not having chance to warm up properly.


----------



## StangaCRO

Started to make a raw design for my new wrap and rims 

Rims: 18" ISPIRI CSRD TF | Vintage Gold Polished Lip | AutoStyling.com
Wrap:


----------



## droopsnoot

Did a window reset on my drivers door, which seems to have worked.


----------



## chrisj82

I went to cloude 9 customs to get some bits for the mk1 a large proram induction kit and a catch can kit with a billet and brass connector so no plastic one breaking on me 😁😁


----------



## MCIP

Replaced the oil dipstick tube and a heated seat switch all THANKS to you guys on here  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spork

inflated my tires for winter and inspected my timing belt. It's loose and the tensioner is floppy, glad I checked! Sad I didn't order the IE timing kit last week.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped the lambda sensor.


----------



## classexa

Replaced the MAF


----------



## gedu

Took my 5yo daughter to movies for the 1st time in her life.


----------



## NorthernNick

Repaired exhaust manifold (4 bolts on pass side were loose causing it to sound like a diesel tractor!)
Fitted:

Non-baffled SS charge pipe
PiperX induction kit W/heat shield
-Replaced red silicone>charge pipe elbow as it was looking tatty and ripped

picked up a few other bits to fit v soon also 👌


----------



## mk1chopper

Fitted a new coolant flange pipe (the one the green temp sensor fits in) after the old one got a hairline crack and leaked/sprayed coolant over the gearbox and tip. God I hate those spring type clamps they use on the water pipes. All back together now and no leaks.


----------



## jester225

Replaced front discs and pads and new calipers.and a service so all good.i replaced the rear discs and pads and new calipers late last year,so all 4 corners are new,just rocker gasket to do now,then thats it


----------



## darylw357

mk1chopper said:


> Fitted a new coolant flange pipe (the one the green temp sensor fits in) after the old one got a hairline crack and leaked/sprayed coolant over the gearbox and tip. God I hate those spring type clamps they use on the water pipes. All back together now and no leaks.


45° Car Water Pipe Hose Clip Pliers Clamp Swivel Drive Jaw Locking Removal Tool | eBay For under a tenner they are fantastic. Learn to love the spring clips.


----------



## darylw357

Had my spare set of injectors cleaned and serviced with new o-rings & filters. Gained about 10cc on each injector. Not sure if I will notice this or not but will swap them over soon.


----------



## gedu

that is one nice set, my "1200cc" are matched the same way 

Today I changed my front brakes Z17 are in place, yes, pedal travel takes some time get used to, but already the bite is way better.


----------



## infid3l.uk

made temporay mount for new ipad, will be done properly soon with a new centre trim to work with , some fibreglass resin and some magnets, watch this space


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Fit set of powder coated roll hoops - much cleaner look now.


----------



## Kenny Ded

That looks super clean. Love the look of that roadster overall. Great colors both on the paint job and the interior.


----------



## razputin1

My wiper motor finally gave up. Luckily I bought a replacement Mk4 Golf motor 6 months ago, so after a quick alteration for the slightly different motor, we're back in business. Just remember to set the assembly correctly or your wipers may go down a bit before they go up, then you'll have to take it all apart again   lol.


----------



## razputin1

BenOfTheNorth said:


> Fit set of powder coated roll hoops - much cleaner look now.
> 
> View attachment 481272
> 
> 
> View attachment 481273
> 
> 
> View attachment 481274


I never really fancied a roadster until I seen this. Fantastic!!


----------



## darylw357

Modified my catch can setup by adding back in a feed to the inlet manifold. I wasn't happy with the positive crankcase pressure at idle but I also wanted to improve on the standard system by 'filtering' out the oil/condensation.

A quick test drive has proven it to work and with the one-way valve the boost remains where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Delta4

darylw357 said:


> Modified my catch can setup by adding back in a feed to the inlet manifold. I wasn't happy with the positive crankcase pressure at idle but I also wanted to improve on the standard system by 'filtering' out the oil/condensation.
> 
> A quick test drive has proven it to work and with the one-way valve the boost remains where it's supposed to be.
> View attachment 481497


You don't need to take on any thing but i would ditch the pipe that's T'd to the 8mm pipe ( cap it off ) and put the hockey puck
back on in place of that plastic elbow the puck may seem a useless piece of plastic but it serves a purpose


----------



## keithriley

Today I ............ Finally got round to getting rid of those horrible, non user friendly, anti tamper transmission fill and drain plugs, and replaced them with bog standard hydraulic M22 blanking caps. So much easier to get undone !


----------



## fire88

keithriley said:


> Today I ............ Finally got round to getting rid of those horrible, non user friendly, anti tamper transmission fill and drain plugs, and replaced them with bog standard hydraulic M22 blanking caps. So much easier to get undone !
> View attachment 482265


Why waste of money and time? How many times do you need to replace the transmission oil? 
Replacing it in sump which I understand. 

Sent from my IN2020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

Went out for a early morning drive to blow out the cob webs, only to be greeted with the tell tale sign of a boost leak the first time that i put my boot down, this particular leak point has been a pita since day, so after getting back home and letting the engine cool down i get to it, i'm contemplating going back to a standard red elbow as it never gave any gip until it knackered and needed replacement i'v also gone back a standard size hose clamp.


----------



## Delta4

Update, i found spare parts firm on e bay that had a turbo outlet pipe that is in good condition ( the part in the photo turned up ) so i wasted no time and swapped the pipes over, i never thought about at first but the standard elbow ( outlet pipe ) has a groove for the clamps to sit in unlike the after one which i believe is the reason behind the pipe or clamp slip and eventual boost leak that has annoyed me since fitting the silicone elbow that is now heading towards the bin.


----------



## darylw357

Ah that's good timing, mine is looking rather sad and I was considering an aftermarket pipe. Wonder what we will do when all the originals have fallen apart?


----------



## davebowk

I'm running an after market charge flex from Ikon with the standard clips, it's never come off.


----------



## MaxbakerTT225MK1-2003

smithtt said:


> Today I tinted my front windows. Very cosy inside now. feel very enclosed. I also ( with my girlfriend) trimmed my grab handles in faux leather. Really nice result. Better than paying £70 from the stealers. We got the finish perfect too. It all slots in the grooves of the trim neatly.


Got a photo?


----------



## Delta4

davebowk said:


> I'm running an after market charge flex from Ikon with the standard clips, it's never come off.


This was the first time that the pipe had pushed off but the clamps have always slackened off after a while, i detest boost leaks


----------



## Delta4

darylw357 said:


> Ah that's good timing, mine is looking rather sad and I was considering an aftermarket pipe. Wonder what we will do when all the originals have fallen apart?


Plenty of breakers out there at the moment plus the after market world is full of alternative parts.


----------



## StuartDB

MaxbakerTT225MK1-2003 said:


> Got a photo?


Are you allowed to tint the front windows in the UK? I thought only manufacturer tinting was allowed on driver, windscreen and front passenger glass


----------



## Delta4

StuartDB said:


> Are you allowed to tint the front windows in the UK? I thought only manufacturer tinting was allowed on driver, windscreen and front passenger glass


Have you not seen the latest fad that is road legal chameleon tints on the front screens.


----------



## StuartDB

Hmmm that's interesting, maybe the police use cameras that see through tints?


----------



## Delta4

StuartDB said:


> Hmmm that's interesting, maybe the police use cameras that see through tints?


I don't know, but i've seen a few cars locally with these tints on, reminds of the uv tints that some of the older popular french brand use to have, who and what are the police do they have beards that they stroke whilst indulging in snow flakery BS.


----------



## mk1chopper

Passed its Mot


----------



## classexa

Removed my bumper to get it repainted. Basically broke all the clips and tabs on the front grille while removing it from the bumper. I mean, 20 year old plastic. Piece of cake  Had to order a new one for 150 euros. Yay


----------



## Shadowmunter

Passed its MOT for the grand price of £30! Not bad for a 21 year old car. :-D


----------



## jester225

Had mine mot`d today and passed no advisories all good for a 21year old


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Unblocked one of my drain tubes. Carpet is still wet from the recent storm - doh! Thankfully the CCM seems to have survived for now.


----------



## Djog567

Sunny day - so got an oil and filter change done. Replaced the cabin filter too.

Always like the comments and reactions when you explain you are servicing your own car- you would think it was brain surgery or something!


----------



## fire88

Sanded the bumper and filled holes and scratches, sprayed primer then base coat x4 then top coat x4 light coat. 

My wife prefers this matt finish.























Sent from my IN2020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

That's not the final finish is it ?


----------



## fire88

Delta4 said:


> That's not the final finish is it ?


Yes or no 
My plan was to wet sand and polish it 
But my wife prefers this finish. 

Sent from my IN2020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

You've got plenty of work to do sorting that finish, it's shocking.


----------



## fire88

Delta4 said:


> You've got plenty of work to do sorting that finish, it's shocking.


I will do it slowly, wet sanding with 2000 then polish it. 

Sent from my IN2020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy

Fitted a replacement lock unit to the pasangers door. Old one was starting to not latch properly, fitted micro switch to the replacement while doing the swap. All sorted in half an hour 😃


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Removed my carpet to dry it out properly - so much water, it really is surprising how much that carpet can hold. Have put the seats back in for now so for a little white I have a light weight roadster 😁

Also took the opportunity to deep clean all the trim I had to remove - my word that was gross.


----------



## MachineGun

That trim will look great once it's refitted. Out of interest, what's the stereo you have fitted? I have an aftermarket one but I'd like one similar to that. Is there anything to look out for in the fitting, any additional parts/connectors needed etc? Also, I noticed that you've gone black on roll bars / hoops, how have you found that? I generally prefer stock but was thinking of going gun metal grey (or similar - dulling down the silver) on the wheels and roll bars.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

MachineGun said:


> That trim will look great once it's refitted. Out of interest, what's the stereo you have fitted? I have an aftermarket one but I'd like one similar to that. Is there anything to look out for in the fitting, any additional parts/connectors needed etc? Also, I noticed that you've gone black on roll bars / hoops, how have you found that? I generally prefer stock but was thinking of going gun metal grey (or similar - dulling down the silver) on the wheels and roll bars.


The headunit is a sony xav-ax8050d (The screen doesn't retract or anything, it's fixed) - no special fitting required, just the normal third party harness etc to fit any third party head unit. I really hate the OEM colour roll bars, so I got these ones powder coated. I spray painted my old silver 225's ones but that was a fragile finish that was prone to chipping).


----------



## David C

BenOfTheNorth said:


> The headunit is a sony xav-ax8050d (*The screen doesn't retract or anything, it's fixed*)


So the screen is blocking the row of switches behind it..?


----------



## Stefz

Still waiting for my new 1000cc injectors to arrive..


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Official 1 year service, airbag update and 22 years of ownership...


----------



## Hoggy

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Official 1 year service, airbag update and 22 years of ownership...


Hi, Excellent & congratulations. 
21 years of ownership for me in 4 months' time.
Hoggy.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

David C said:


> So the screen is blocking the row of switches behind it..?


Yep - You can still get to them, but it's not as easy of course. You can press them as quickly - the only ones that take a little more concentration at the heated seat ones really.


----------



## fire88

Just rang AUDI service center for booking air bag recall and they offer Uber to drop off, not bad service.


----------



## Durata

BenOfTheNorth said:


> Removed my carpet to dry it out properly - so much water, it really is surprising how much that carpet can hold. Have put the seats back in for now so for a little white I have a light weight roadster 😁
> 
> Also took the opportunity to deep clean all the trim I had to remove - my word that was gross.
> 
> View attachment 483697
> 
> 
> View attachment 483696
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483695


How is the carpet held down once the trim is all removed? I need to pull mine and clean/recondition or potentially replace it - not sure which yet.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Durata said:


> How is the carpet held down once the trim is all removed? I need to pull mine and clean/recondition or potentially replace it - not sure which yet.


There are two clips that hold it in at the rear, and then for the most part it just lifts out - mine was slightly stuck/glued against the left hand side of the gear selector area, but not sure if that's from factory or not.

I filmed what I did as I went, you can see it here:


----------



## Durata

BenOfTheNorth said:


> There are two clips that hold it in at the rear, and then for the most part it just lifts out - mine was slightly stuck/glued against the left hand side of the gear selector area, but not sure if that's from factory or not.
> 
> I filmed what I did as I went, you can see it here:


That's perfect, thanks for the video.


----------



## gedu

well, not today, but last week. I fell down while brushing snow off from my TT and broke a rib...


----------



## Bo!

Sump pan take 2.... No bolt threading this time.
Also changed the alternator voltage regulator. Been fairly productive this weekend!


----------



## jimi_trixx

over the last week, I replaced the battery, oil level sender and finally received my adapter hardware and flat caps for my BBS splits










I also had to figure out a second car so I can get the TT up on jack stands for a few weeks to reinstall the air suspension/down pipe and wrap the TT. Frankly I needed a more practical daily anyways, so here's the new "grocery getter" which got quite a few hand me downs from the TT including front coilovers, diverter valve, K&N replacement air filter intake and wheels 😁
before









after


----------



## Itsfraz

Gave her a good wash.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my grey leather / alcantara seats for a pair of blue leather ones. I did it because the heater hasn't worked in the drivers seat for years. I bought a used pair of grey ones last summer but they had the same problem, these popped up on FB recently and they do at least seem to heat up (well, the drivers seat does, I don't sit in the other one so I don't care about that). They're a bit rougher than I thought, but they're in now.


----------



## BrianB

Colour coded my camshaft cover


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Replaced the TT, 3.2 and Quattro badges on the rear (A combination of LLL Parts and eBay). The old ones were well overdue being replaced.


----------



## MachineGun

BenOfTheNorth said:


> Replaced the TT, 3.2 and Quattro badges on the rear (A combination of LLL Parts and eBay). The old ones were well overdue being replaced.
> 
> View attachment 484274
> 
> 
> View attachment 484272
> 
> 
> View attachment 484273


Nice one - I was looking at doing exactly the same as my 2005 badges have seen better days. I'll check out LLL Parts, never heard of them.


----------



## Durata

Pulled the carpet out and gave it a good wash. Apparently it didn't bother the previous owners. Before: 









After:









While I had the carpets out, I installed an aftermarket heated seat wiring harness (see thread here), rerouted my dash cam and phone mount wires, replaced the plastic cover thingy on the passenger side seat belt retainer by the roll hoops, plastic-welded the locking cubby door to fix the broken hinge, and gave the interior a full detail (at least the parts I took out). Will finish up the dash and give the exterior a wash. Interior feels like a new car


----------



## droopsnoot

Durata said:


> plastic-welded the locking cubby door to fix the broken hinge


If you get a minute, could you possibly post a photo of the inside of the cubby door showing the bit that latches into the rear please? Mine has broken off, and the velcro I've used to keep it closed doesn't last long, so I'd like to try to repair the latch. I haven't been able to find the piece that must have broken off it.


----------



## silverbug

MachineGun said:


> Nice one - I was looking at doing exactly the same as my 2005 badges have seen better days. I'll check out LLL Parts, never heard of them.


I renewed my rear badges the other day, both sourced from LLL Parts.
The cost for both TT and quattro badges delivered was £40.51 which was quite considerably cheaper than any supplier on eBay, they were nice fresh stock too .
Many of the overpriced items on eBay are years old, the adhesive strips do have a use-by date on them (marked on the packaging) so best to avoid.
These are my old badges btw .


----------



## MachineGun

silverbug said:


> I renewed my rear badges the other day, both sourced from LLL Parts.
> The cost for both TT and quattro badges delivered was £40.51 which was quite considerably cheaper than any supplier on eBay, they were nice fresh stock too .
> Many of the overpriced items on eBay are years old, the adhesive strips do have a use-by date on them (marked on the packaging) so best to avoid.
> These are my old badges btw .
> View attachment 484926


Was there any reason why you didn't get the 3.2 'badge' from there?


----------



## MachineGun

MachineGun said:


> Was there any reason why you didn't get the 3.2 'badge' from there?


Apologies, I thought it was Ben's post. Forget my last.......


----------



## PlasticMac

I was recently looking for the small plastic mouldings that fit on the front of each seat rail. Luckily, I have a "friend" in Germany, who bought them, new, from Audi Tradition (LLL Parts didn't have them). All four are different, and including postage, was less than someone was selling one, pre-owned, for on eBay!
Mac.


----------



## ott225

dropping the subframe today to get ready to remove the turbo got 2 of the 3 manifold to turbo bolts out yet one has an insert stuck on it 🙄. wish me luck


----------



## silverbug

PlasticMac said:


> I was recently looking for the small plastic mouldings that fit on the front of each seat rail. Luckily, I have a "friend" in Germany, who bought them, new, from Audi Tradition (LLL Parts didn't have them). All four are different, and including postage, was less than someone was selling one, pre-owned, for on eBay!
> Mac.


Whilst TT parts on eBay can be as cheap as chips some sellers do need a reality check .


----------



## silverbug

droopsnoot said:


> If you get a minute, could you possibly post a photo of the inside of the cubby door showing the bit that latches into the rear please? Mine has broken off, and the velcro I've used to keep it closed doesn't last long, so I'd like to try to repair the latch. I haven't been able to find the piece that must have broken off it.


I’m not Durata , but these pics any help?


----------



## Durata

droopsnoot said:


> If you get a minute, could you possibly post a photo of the inside of the cubby door showing the bit that latches into the rear please? Mine has broken off, and the velcro I've used to keep it closed doesn't last long, so I'd like to try to repair the latch. I haven't been able to find the piece that must have broken off it.


Couldn't find a picture of the tab specifically, but here's a basic description of what I did:


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

MachineGun said:


> Apologies, I thought it was Ben's post. Forget my last.......


The 3.2 one and the Quattro ones are the ones I got from LLL parts personally. The main TT one I got on eBay.


----------



## droopsnoot

silverbug said:


> I’m not Durata , but these pics any help?


Yes, thanks for those. I'll see if I can make something to suit.


----------



## droopsnoot

Durata said:


> Couldn't find a picture of the tab specifically, but here's a basic description of what I did:


Thanks for that - my issue is that the bit that goes into the latch has broken off, rather than the hinges themselves.


----------



## Durata

droopsnoot said:


> Thanks for that - my issue is that the bit that goes into the latch has broken off, rather than the hinges themselves.


Ah, my mistake - good luck with that.


----------



## BrianB

Replaced my fuel filter, date on old filter 2012 but I know was replaced in 2016 and the one I got from TPS last year and installed today dated 2020. I guess not a high turnover part.


----------



## MCIP

Washed yesterday Clay bared for 2 half n hours and polished with MER today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droopsnoot

A couple of days ago I gave my TT a decent wash, and also finally got around to cleaning the grey bits of the interior which had grown to look quite grubby over the last ten or so years - around the glove box catch, below the radio, areas that are regularly touched and the grime builds up. The reason? My car celebrated its 22nd birthday.


----------



## Stefz

I'm fixing the front splitter support bars, and changing the front runner brake hoses for PTFE stainless overbraid hoses. 🤞🤞 Must upload the new map for the new injectors 🙊🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Bo!

Spent Good Friday up at Caffeine and Machine. Stayed over too. What a fantastic place.
Car drove lovely all the way up and back. Utter joy!


----------



## Itsfraz

Got a couple of laps round knockhill in a tweaked M4, driven by 3 time touring car champ Gordon Shedden. Money well spent. 💪🏻


----------



## gedu

well not today (again)

but I broke left big toe, 2 left ribs and right wrist...


----------



## darylw357

Tried to repair my door lock microswitch but the cam was too worn out so took my chances with a new lock mechanism from ebay.

'Select Automotive' branded and looks very similar to the original so fingers crossed it lasts a few years.


----------



## solar

Had a service. 
-oil + filter
-air filter
-cabin filter
-brake fluid
-brake hoses replacement
-dsg service
-haldex service
-spark plugs. 

Im under impression that sums it up for this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

solar said:


> Had a service.
> -oil + filter
> -air filter
> -cabin filter
> -brake fluid
> -brake hoses replacement
> -dsg service
> -haldex service
> -spark plugs.
> 
> Im under impression that sums it up for this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, If only
Hoggy.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Test fit a (very) unfinished dyed brown seat - I still need to go around the edges properly and clean up bits that leaked through the masking tape. Then of course there's the drivers seat and the door cards.

I'm not 100% sure I'll do the rest yet - I might still go all black... Very undecided.


----------



## droopsnoot

^ I think that looks quite nice. I've recently put blue seats in my silver roadster (originally had grey leather / alcantara) as a pair with working drivers side heating turned up at the right price, and I think it looks quite good - some contrast can work. What colour was the passenger seat originally?


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

droopsnoot said:


> ^ I think that looks quite nice. I've recently put blue seats in my silver roadster (originally had grey leather / alcantara) as a pair with working drivers side heating turned up at the right price, and I think it looks quite good - some contrast can work. What colour was the passenger seat originally?


It was black - originally I had cream but the cream plastics would have looked daft with the brown. I'm still not 100% sold, I really can't decide 😆 The alternative is going all black I think.


----------



## jester225

Sorry dont like brown go back to black


----------



## droopsnoot

BenOfTheNorth said:


> It was black - originally I had cream but the cream plastics would have looked daft with the brown. I'm still not 100% sold, I really can't decide 😆 The alternative is going all black I think.


Oh, decent coverage from the dye, then. I quite like the look of my blue ones, but I have thought I'd dye them black if I get fed up with them. Looks as if it will work quite well, if your photo is anything to go by.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

droopsnoot said:


> Oh, decent coverage from the dye, then. I quite like the look of my blue ones, but I have thought I'd dye them black if I get fed up with them. Looks as if it will work quite well, if your photo is anything to go by.


I've yet to do the edges where it meets the black plastics - that's not a neat job yet. Need a much finer brush so I can get right up to the plastics easily.


----------



## Stefz

Started replacing the original steel boost pipe with 63mm aluminium mandrel bends.

Ran out of reflective tape ..ah well


----------



## MCIP

Put new offside door lock actuator on  all good now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCIP

Fitted new near side door actuator so now both working and both windows drop upon opening the doors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

MCIP said:


> Fitted new near side door actuator so now both working and both windows drop upon opening the doors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one did you use? I can only find drivers ones and need one for my passenger door.


----------



## MCIP

Got it off Amazon 

HouYeen Front Left Passenger NS... HouYeen Front Left Passenger NS Side Door Lock Catch Actuator 9 Pin for TT 8N 911 996 Boxster 986 Carrera Turbo 4S GT2 GT3 1998-2003 8N2837015B : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Fitted a new Varta battery, 2nd in 21 years. I was getting ABS, ESP & brake fault alarms but only after a cold start.
After a few checks even though engine started O.K it appears to be low volts after a cold start.No alarms after new battery fitted. Fingers crossed prob solved.
Hoggy.


----------



## pette

Changed my DSG oil and filter, and then did the double brake light mod.


----------



## Spliffy

Had smoke wafting out from under the bonnet on my way home ! I suspect A/C compressor or wiring at this point as after I'd let it sit and then completed the trip with the AC off no issues. Car continued to run fine , no dash warnings . Will investigate over the weekend. Revs did a big drop and bounce before I noticed the smoke, much like when the fans or A/C comes on but much more pronounced.

Nick


----------



## Stefz

Started work lightening my new SMF..onto the milling machine next ..








Got to fix a split coolant hose(thank god not a head gasket ..


----------



## David C

Spliffy said:


> Had smoke wafting out from under the bonnet on my way home ! I suspect A/C compressor or wiring at this point as after I'd let it sit and then completed the trip with the AC off no issues. Car continued to run fine , no dash warnings . Will investigate over the weekend. Revs did a big drop and bounce before I noticed the smoke, much like when the fans or A/C comes on but much more pronounced.


I had similar just before my power steering pump seized solid...


----------



## Spliffy

David C said:


> I had similar just before my power steering pump seized solid...


I'll take a gander at that too in that case , thanks . 
I took the engine covers off earlier, started it and ran it up to temp with the A/C on, compresser was spinning ok and no smoke. A/C wasn't cold though and only 1 (small) fan running. Turned A/C off and waited for cooling fans to kick in and still only the small fan so there may be an issue with the large fan. All good fun !

Nick


----------



## David C

Spliffy said:


> I'll take a gander at that too in that case , thanks .
> I took the engine covers off earlier, started it and ran it up to temp with the A/C on, compresser was spinning ok and no smoke. A/C wasn't cold though and only 1 (small) fan running. Turned A/C off and waited for cooling fans to kick in and still only the small fan so there may be an issue with the large fan. All good fun !
> 
> Nick


Yep, large fan failed.
The A/C needs the fans to get cold air.

Smoke could have been the resistor in the big fan burning out. (Or it’s motor going completely).


----------



## Spliffy

David C said:


> Yep, large fan failed.
> The A/C needs the fans to get cold air.
> 
> Smoke could have been the resistor in the big fan burning out. (Or it’s motor going completely).


I wondered about that so will do some testing. The smoke seemed to be coming from the drivers side of the engine bay though which is what made me think about the compressor . Thanks for your input , apreciated.

Nick


----------



## Spliffy

The garage has confirmed my diagnosis of the A/C compressor failing. Looks like the clutch went which is likely what caused the current draw spike and fried a bit of wiring. New compressor going in tomorrow.


----------



## David C

Spliffy said:


> The garage has confirmed my diagnosis of the A/C compressor failing. Looks like the clutch went which is likely what caused the current draw spike and fried a bit of wiring. New compressor going in tomorrow.


They sorting the failed rad fan too?


----------



## Spliffy

David C said:


> They sorting the failed rad fan too?


Yep 😃


----------



## jester225

Today i fitted a mk4 golf arm rest to my 225,and tbh it fits spot on,little bit of trimming on the center console.other than 
that its easy to do and its so comfy


----------



## solar

jester225 said:


> Today i fitted a mk4 golf arm rest to my 225,and tbh it fits spot on,little bit of trimming on the center console.other than
> that its easy to do and its so comfy


photos or didnt happen


----------



## jester225

I will post you some pics at the weekend when i get 5 mins


----------



## jester225

Here you go mate pics as you wanted


----------



## MCIP

Fitted a Boost Gauge just got to wire it up for the back light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy

Fitted a set of V6 alloys and new tyres to replace the BBS reps that have been on for 5 years. Gave them a repaint first.

Nick


----------



## MachineGun

Spliffy said:


> Fitted a set of V6 alloys and new tyres to replace the BBS reps that have been on for 5 years. Gave them a repaint first.
> 
> Nick
> 
> View attachment 487617
> View attachment 487617


Nice, any reason you went with Hankooks?


----------



## Peeks

Joined this forum and bought a Mk1 TT 225. 
Looking forward to a spending time on here and with my new car


----------



## MachineGun

Peeks said:


> Joined this forum and bought a Mk1 TT 225.
> Looking forward to a spending time on here and with my new car


Welcome and I hope you've had a chat with your bank manager beforehand.....


----------



## Spliffy

MachineGun said:


> Nice, any reason you went with Hankooks?


The car seems to like them. second set it's had (plus 2 new fronts after a pothole incident), They perform well in wet and dry weather, seem plenty grippy and quieter than I expected 18's to be. Local tyre place recomended them first time round .

Nick


----------



## Budgie-TT

Today I.......
Replaced the pesky thermostat, with the help of this forum. Never again (I hope). Will replace the coolant tomorrow and run it. Hopefully no leaks.
Tested the old one in boiling water and noted it was opening, not as much as I expected, but not closing fully when removed from water and allowed to cool enough to touch.
So that stacks up.
Quite chuffed at the moment.
On to the sump and oil pick up pipe tomorrow.
I'm expecting an easier time with that 😜


----------



## silverbug

Budgie-TT said:


> On to the sump and oil pick up pipe tomorrow.
> I'm expecting an easier time with that 😜


Don’t go mad with the sealant when putting the sump back on, a 2mm bead applied in centre of sump flange is ample to create a good seal.
Apply too much and it’ll squish out and possibly end up in sump pan .


----------



## Budgie-TT

The thermostat replacement went well, no leaks.
The temperature on the dash now reaches 90 within 10 mins, it wouldn't do that before.
Would sit at 75 for ages. The OBD temperature reaches 80 odd within 10 mins then 90 in 15 mins.








Today I dropped the sump and replaced the pick up pipe.
This also went well (2mm of sealant.
This is the old pick up pipe.









Signs of some red plastic pieces lodged in there plus some carbon build up.
Some bits of red plastic floating around in the sump too.
Worth doing I think.


----------



## MachineGun

Spliffy said:


> The car seems to like them. second set it's had (plus 2 new fronts after a pothole incident), They perform well in wet and dry weather, seem plenty grippy and quieter than I expected 18's to be. Local tyre place recomended them first time round .
> 
> Nick


They are a good tyre, my wife's Hyundai has them all round and they're excellent, particularly in the wet as you say. Just not seen many on the TT's, usual tyres are Michelin's, Goodyear etc. Can't fault them though.


----------



## MCIP

Fitted new front 19mm Duraflex Polyurethane ARB bushes Used my pipe wrench to work the brackets back on buy squeezing together a few times until I could get the bolts back in a couple of threads 
The bushes did not have a split in them like the original ones so had to force them over the end of the ARB  Took 4 hours to do both 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1chopper

Had my aircon fixed, new (refurbished) compressor and drier fitted, was a bit temperamental at first but all good now, nice cold air. Was tempted to try a second hand compressor but then found this company via ebay Automotive Compressor Repairs Ltd+44 (0)1932 571980


----------



## davebowk

Fitted 2 new ball joints. One knackered side and the other was like new, both fitted at the same time.


----------



## PlasticMac

davebowk said:


> Fitted 2 new ball joints. One knackered side and the other was like new, both fitted at the same time.


Was it the near side that was knackered?
It was on mine, guessing.lots of salty water on the run off to gutter.
Mac.


----------



## Peeks

PlasticMac said:


> Was it the near side that was knackered?
> It was on mine, guessing.lots of salty water on the run off to gutter.
> Mac.


My TT just failed its MOT for this exact reason
_
'Offside front track rod ball end joint has excessive play'_

Would you normally do both offside and nearside at the same time ?


----------



## BigStevieT

Paid the deposit on my new-to-me 2010 2.0 TFSI Coupe and signed up here


----------



## PlasticMac

Peeks said:


> My TT just failed its MOT for this exact reason
> _
> 'Offside front track rod ball end joint has excessive play'_
> 
> Would you normally do both offside and nearside at the same time ?


MoT advisory on near side. I did both, they're both getting on a bit. Replaced shocks, top mounts and track rod ends. The difference is significant, more so than I expected to be honest.
Mac.


----------



## davebowk

PlasticMac said:


> Was it the near side that was knackered?
> It was on mine, guessing.lots of salty water on the run off to gutter.
> Mac.


It was the nearside that had gone, I thought at first it was cheap joints or the road near work is badly breaking up kerbside half for a good half mile, nearside got a hammering every day.
Anyhow i opened them both up today. Offside was like new when removed so the failure was not from them being cheap no name parts.
Pic of them both








And the cause of the failure. A small nick in the rubber boot allowing water in, the ensuing rust did the rest. I must have done this when i removed the arm to fit the poly rear bushes.


----------



## MachineGun

Well.............the other day I got the dreaded Engine Management light come on so I thought I'd buy the OBD11 (was meaning to for a while, but this gave me the kick up the ass I needed) and see what was up..........got the following:

P0139 O2 Sensor
00810 Sensors 1/2 for brake pressure
01316 Brake Control Module
01304 Radio No communication (I would expect that as it has an aftermarket radio fitted)
01134 Alarm Horn No Communication - I'll look into this, but I'm not too bothered about the alarm it's locked away in the garage.
Oh and battery was at 11.7v. so I bought a trickle charger as well.
The car is a weekend toy and hasn't been used that much but always starts first time and I go out on average about 30 - 40 miles or so most weekends when I can. I'm out about an hour or so.
The battery never felt like it was low, everything worked perfectly but it was, really low...........it's now charging away nicely.
I cleared all the codes and went for a spin.
Came back and checked again - all those codes did not come back on...............seems like, and I've read it on here a few times, that a low battery may produce all kinds of weird and wonderful things.
I've learned that even if she starts, doesn't mean she's not low on juice............
This particular charger will also repair the battery...............it's not fully charged yet, but it's staying on from now on.
I'll check again after a decent run as there may be genuine issues here.............I'm not dismissing these out of hand just because they didn't come back on after 30 miles or so.
Here's hoping.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Had a Lucifer sports cat fit to he 3.2 - the old cats weren't looking too great (Primarily that one blown through side). Hope that, along with a new temp sensor, quell the odd bank one misfires I get.

On a side note, the garage had high praise for the Lucifer cat, said it was a perfect fit and super simple to install.


----------



## David C

BenOfTheNorth said:


> Had a Lucifer sports cat fit to he 3.2 - the old cats weren't looking too great (Primarily that one blown through side). Hope that, along with a new temp sensor, quell the odd bank one misfires I get.
> 
> On a side note, the garage had high praise for the Lucifer cat, said it was a perfect fit and super simple to install.
> 
> View attachment 488016


Very similar to mine that I removed last year.

Also replaced with a set of Lucifer's Cats.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

David C said:


> Very similar to mine that I removed last year.
> 
> Also replaced with a set of Lucifer's Cats.


Did you have any issue with the MOT? Mine's in a week


----------



## David C

BenOfTheNorth said:


> Did you have any issue with the MOT? Mine's in a week


It was fine.
Mind you it also passed emissions for a few years with a big hole through one Cat...!!
Hole only discovered when removed last year obviously.
I'd had occasional codes for Bank 1 Cat below efficiency for a few years, but fine other than that.


----------



## MCIP

Fitted new drop links both sides as noticed they where easy to move when I changed the ARB bushes last week



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1chopper

Fitted my convenience indicator kit so now have lane change/3 flash got the kit from this company Plug&Play Komfortblinker Nachrüstsatz passend für alle Audi TT 8N Bj 99-06 

Also started restoring my headlights using the autogylm kit. Got one side finished, big improvement, need more masking tape to finish the job off


----------



## jester225

Changed my fuel filter today what a bastard of a job, 1 pf the clips was dead easy to remove from filter but the other side was a proper git,glad i did it the crap that
came out was unreal,if i get time tomorrow im going to split the old 1


----------



## droopsnoot

jester225 said:


> Changed my fuel filter today what a bastard of a job, 1 pf the clips was dead easy to remove from filter but the other side was a proper git,glad i did it the crap that
> came out was unreal,if i get time tomorrow im going to split the old 1


I found the same - the rear one was really easy, but the front one took ages. Didn't help that I spent ages trying to "pull" the moving bit of the clip, trying to figure out all sorts of mini-tools to do it, when it fact I should have been pushing and a little flat screwdriver is all that is needed. I figure the front one is more exposed than the rear one. I haven't got around to cutting my old one up yet, must try that soon.


----------



## jester225

Mine was the other way front easy but the rear 1 was a real pig to do plus there is no room to do anything,going to do my 1st gear bush today lets
hope thats nice and easy


----------



## mk1chopper

Finished restoring the other headlamp, also used the c4 trim restorer to get the grill looking black again. I've also fitted a 2nd 12v socket under the ashtray as per the parrot bros video so I can have the Bluetooth transmitter hidden and on a switched live, managed to feed a USB cable up behind the centre console and out the side of the stereo flap so that's hidden away too.


----------



## classexa

Replaced fuel filter and O2 sensor. The sensor was in there so tight that all the threads on the exhaust come out with it  I had to make new ones. What a mare of a job it turned out to be. Barely any room either. Ah well, it's all done now and the fault code is gone now


----------



## solar

Changed all 4 calipers, brake pads, hoses and brake fluid. 
£560 with 18 months warranty. Not a bad deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCIP

Fixed the none working passenger side door mirror buy taking off the glass spraying the adjuster and connectors and moving it by hand to free it up, Tried it first before refitting the mirror and all good now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman

Caliper paint job. Yellow, the fastest colour.

3 coats were needed.


----------



## grahamtt225bam

Fitted new after run pump drive shaft boot and Fitted new scuttle panel correctly after new windscreen fitted.


----------



## Durata

Added a hoist to the ceiling for easier hardtop application/removal. Now a one-person job in just a couple minutes.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Spliffy said:


> I'll take a gander at that too in that case , thanks .
> I took the engine covers off earlier, started it and ran it up to temp with the A/C on, compresser was spinning ok and no smoke. A/C wasn't cold though and only 1 (small) fan running. Turned A/C off and waited for cooling fans to kick in and still only the small fan so there may be an issue with the large fan. All good fun !
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick, this sounds like when my aircon compressor seized; the clutch stopped engaging and when the garage had it on the beach the shaft was seized :-/


----------



## alexgreyhead

Fitted my DIY ghetto PWM low-speed fan controller box - it runs the fans at low speed by pulsing power on and off very quickly rather than using a resistor. Cost me less than £50 in parts and only needed to drop the undertray for wiring access:


----------



## alexgreyhead

Also removed the Hi-Spec 385mm six pot front brakes and replaced with a set of ghetto-quality V6 calipers which I refurbished and popped on my old rotors with a set of new OEM-spec lines and Febi pads. Had a bit of a scare with a seized bleed nipple but drilled it out and thankfully it tightens and seals correctly, so touch wood all good :-D


----------



## silverbug

Today made the biggest trip I’ve made during ownership of my TT, 170 miles in one journey.
A bit concerned that I’d arranged to go away on one of the hottest days of the year!
Needn’t have worried though as it coped with 34C temperatures with ease, oil temperature didn’t go above 103C and coolant temps never went over 100.
Needless to say, roof was down the entire journey .


----------



## BrianB

Changed the haldex oil and filter.


----------



## darylw357

Fitted a welded clutch pedal with new pin and bushes. The stroke is smoother and a little lighter now and certainly much less side to side play in the pivot.


----------



## Bo!

Parked it on the drive. Now it won't move... FFS. Think it's the ignition switch.


----------



## Purdey46

Sold my beautiful Mk1 after a lot of polishing and detailing.


----------



## Bo!

Fitted refurbished starter motor, now running again, I would say like a dream, but... 22years old an all!


----------



## jester225

Had a new bigger consumer board fitted and my ev charge point fitted today


----------



## darylw357

alexgreyhead said:


> Also removed the Hi-Spec 385mm six pot front brakes....


What was wrong with the Hi-Spec's?


----------



## Rustybolts

Today I installed and aux, USB audio adapter to my Bose Concer system Then connected a Bluetooth adapter. It acts like a modern system now with Aux, USB and Bluetooth. Had to disconnect the CD changer though. No big deal. The whole thing was plug and play and cheap from Aliexpress. I'm a happy guy!








21.61US $ 1% OFF|Car Audio Usb Aux Adapter 3.5mm Interface Aux Cd Changer For Audi 8pin A2 A4 A6 S4 A8 A8 Allroad Tt For Vw Golf Gti Jetta - Car Mp3 Player - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## vandal*qc*

Yesterday, I had a remap of my TT 225. was missfiring above 18 pounds of boost. And today, I put 4 new coils. Just came back from a test drive and no more problems. She takes 20lbs with ease...and fun 😁


----------



## Bo!

Heat shield fitted and catch can moved about again.. much happier now. Even with the bodged up bracket!😂


----------



## cb550

silverbug said:


> View attachment 488951
> 
> Today made the biggest trip I’ve made during ownership of my TT, 170 miles in one journey.
> A bit concerned that I’d arranged to go away on one of the hottest days of the year!
> Needn’t have worried though as it coped with 34C temperatures with ease, oil temperature didn’t go above 103C and coolant temps never went over 100.
> Needless to say, roof was down the entire journey .


Apologies for the off topic reply, namely Port Merion's one place i still need to visit, and now top of the list to stay at. (old enough to have watched 'The Prisoner' when it first appeared in the mid sixties, and still a fan!)


----------



## silverbug

cb550 said:


> Apologies for the off topic reply, namely Port Merion's one place i still need to visit, and now top of the list to stay at. (old enough to have watched 'The Prisoner' when it first appeared in the mid sixties, and still a fan!)


It’s a magical place to visit, even nicer in the early evenings when all the day trippers have gone home and only people staying in the various village rooms & hotel are left.
I’ve been several times over the last 20 years and this was my first visit post-pandemic (2019 was my last visit).
The views from the hotel are stunning (see sunrise pic) and the food/accommodation great (if a bit pricey!).
I’d definitely recommend it.


----------



## cb550

silverbug said:


> It’s a magical place to visit, even nicer in the early evenings when all the day trippers have gone home and only people staying in the various village rooms & hotel are left.
> I’ve been several times over the last 20 years and this was my first visit post-pandemic (2019 was my last visit).
> The views from the hotel are stunning (see sunrise pic) and the food/accommodation great (if a bit pricey!).
> I’d definitely recommend it.
> View attachment 489549
> View attachment 489550


Thanks for showing your photo's. Magic, Can't wait !


----------



## silverbug

cb550 said:


> Thanks for showing your photo's. Magic, Can't wait !


My pleasure.


----------



## Stefz

Finished rebuilding my wastegate, and took some more mass of my flywheel.


----------



## mk1chopper

Rewired my boost gauge into the dimming light circuit. Previously just followed the BWS TT video and wired it to the switched live terminal with an inline fuse. Spurred into the circuit via the feed to the airbag keyed switch in the glove box using a scotch lock. Cable is easy to access and work on with the glove box removed and only a short run to the boost gauge. If you had a depin tool you could make a more oe/tidy install.


----------



## mk1chopper

Went to the rolling road day at Badger 5 and was pleased to see its only lost 12bhp in 20 years and 166k miles. Needs a new MAF so might gain a few back with that sorted plus it's been 32 deg so that will have an effect to. Also great to meet up with other tt owners and see a variety of different models and mods. Good day and hope to do another in the future.


----------



## droopsnoot

Had a look under the car to see how bad the oil leak is. I put a bit of oil in it earlier in the week because the level warning came up, but it came up again this morning. There's oil around the bottom of the car, but it's difficult to see where it's coming from as usual. I've wiped stuff down and will have another look at the end of the week, presuming it doesn't escalate.

Also having a problem starting now - it cranks for a while and then gradually comes to life, where up to recently it's been fine when cold starting but reluctant to start when warm. After it starts, there's quite a smell of fuel. The other day I started the car, drove to the post box at the end of the road and switched it off, and it ran on for about ten seconds, something I've never had before. I wonder if that was down to excess fuel from the poor starting that hadn't yet burned off. No real idea where to look for this, as it's not throwing any codes (or wasn't last week when I replaced the lambda sensor). The poor starting was happening before I swapped the sensor, and I don't know if this is that same fault escalating. Unfortunately don't have the old dead lambda sensor any more to swap back and see if it improves. But the codes have gone for the lambda, so I presume it's working.


----------



## Rustybolts

Rustybolts said:


> Today I installed and aux, USB audio adapter to my Bose Concer system Then connected a Bluetooth adapter. It acts like a modern system now with Aux, USB and Bluetooth. Had to disconnect the CD changer though. No big deal. The whole thing was plug and play and cheap from Aliexpress. I'm a happy guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.61US $ 1% OFF|Car Audio Usb Aux Adapter 3.5mm Interface Aux Cd Changer For Audi 8pin A2 A4 A6 S4 A8 A8 Allroad Tt For Vw Golf Gti Jetta - Car Mp3 Player - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


Seems the system quit recognizing the module already. Not a happy guy any more.


----------



## rlszer

Found this, so I changed the fuel filter.


----------



## droopsnoot

rlszer said:


> Found this, so I changed the fuel filter.


Mine was the original one, too. Should have changed it before I did, but it looked complicated. Then it bunged up completely and I had to do it in the cold weather when the car wouldn't run.


----------



## Bo!

Drove to Bath in the old girl.
Smile on my face the whole way.


----------



## BrianB

Actually yesterday.........removed the front Bilstein B14’s, only been fitted 6 years but the winter driving seems to have taken its toll.


----------



## rlszer

droopsnoot said:


> Mine was the original one, too. Should have changed it before I did, but it looked complicated. Then it bunged up completely and I had to do it in the cold weather when the car wouldn't run.


I didn't fancy doing it in the bad weather, so I've been doing the routine stuff, in the sun this year. A welcome change, I must add.


----------



## droopsnoot

rlszer said:


> I didn't fancy doing it in the bad weather, so I've been doing the routine stuff, in the sun this year. A welcome change, I must add.


I should have been doing at least the MOT advisories from last year in plenty of time for my November test, but in the nice weather I've been doing nice weather things.


----------



## rlszer

droopsnoot said:


> I should have been doing at least the MOT advisories from last year in plenty of time for my November test, but in the nice weather I've been doing nice weather things.


Me too. Pool in the garden solves loads.


----------



## davebowk

Done the Haldex oil and filter on mine and a mates roadster, his still had the original steel filter and ally cap, oil was very dirty. Probably never been done before, it's on 98k
I had a new plug but couldn't find it so old one and a new copper washer went back on on both.


----------



## MCIP

Wrote this  Replaced the wiper blades last week with Michelin Stealth ones as the old aero ones kept juddering as like all my previous ones ( never really thought these were any good ) and they are Fantastic and so sturdy so bought a set for the A1 too from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garry_78

Tim G said:


> Was annoyed that despite being proud of myself for being pretty conservative with the right foot today, I still, for some reason, only managed 65 miles on £15 of Tesco 99 before the petrol light beeped on again. WTF. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fooking petrol prices are beginning to get rediculous again :roll:


£80 a week for me for 4 shifts 🤦‍♂️


----------



## mk1chopper

Fitted the wiring loom for cruise control, went with the loom from this place rather than the genuine one that's available on ebay. 









Connecting line GRA Cruise Control For Audi TT 8n + Roadster 99 - 06 Petrol | eBay


Es wird dazu nur diese Leitung und ein Blinkerschalter mit Tempomatenfunktion benötigt. - Einbauanleitung mit Anschlussplan und Freischaltcode. Falls Sie nicht wissen, ob Ihr Fahrzeug E-Gas hat. Wir teilen Ihnen dann gerne mit, ob Ihr Fahrzeug E-Gas hat.



www.ebay.co.uk





It's simpler to install as rather than having a join at the junction box like the oe loom (2 loom effectively) and require you to wire it into on of the fuses it a single loom straight to the ecu connector and has its own fuse that you bolt onto the ignition live under the relay rack. Annoyingly even though the fuse holder appears to be a genuine vw/audi item it doesn't clip onto the relay rack. Just waiting for my 2nd hand cruise control stalk (revised type) to arrive.


----------



## Daz1972

Installed new stereo, any ideas where I can get hold of trim to fill the gaps either side of new head unit? & added hidden usb ports


----------



## mk1chopper

Daz1972 said:


> Installed new stereo, any ideas where I can get hold of trim to fill the gaps either side of new head unit? & added hidden usb ports











Audi | TT (8N) | Fascia Panel | 11-004


Audi TT (8N) Single Din Fascia Panel Surround Trim Adaptor Description:These adaptors will convert the non din-sized aperture to a single din size ready for head unit installation. The high quality finish, colour and texture are designed specifically to maintain the original look of your...




xtrons.co.uk


----------



## fabcam

New timing belt, water pump, tensioner and idler fitted.
The old water pump, tensioner and idler were in excellent condition. No play whatsoever. Belt didn't seem to have any obvious signs of cracking despite 38,000 miles and 6 years. The Audi service book recommends changing at 115,000 miles but no time limit. At 38,000 way, too sooooon. I often think we're being hoodwinked by 5 years or 50,000 miles whatever is sooner - the 'old' parts bear this out. But the 'fear factor' of the catastrophic consequences of failure is just too overpowering. Interference engines are a pain in this regard.


----------



## droopsnoot

I share your thoughts on that, but am also unwilling to risk it. I "pushed" mine to seven years last time, but the parts show little sign of degradation. I'm fortunate to be doing it myself, so about £130 and a few leisurely afternoons for peace of mind once every six years isn't that bad.


----------



## fabcam

droopsnoot said:


> I share your thoughts on that, but am also unwilling to risk it. I "pushed" mine to seven years last time, but the parts show little sign of degradation. I'm fortunate to be doing it myself, so about £130 and a few leisurely afternoons for peace of mind once every six years isn't that bad.


Correct. Peace of mind and 6 years. Still annoying considering the condition of the 'old' parts, though. Ah well, that's the price you pay for the TT love affair. Wish I was 38 not 78. I'd definitely have done it myself.


----------



## PlasticMac

mk1chopper said:


> Audi | TT (8N) | Fascia Panel | 11-004
> 
> 
> Audi TT (8N) Single Din Fascia Panel Surround Trim Adaptor Description:These adaptors will convert the non din-sized aperture to a single din size ready for head unit installation. The high quality finish, colour and texture are designed specifically to maintain the original look of your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xtrons.co.uk


They did not fit when I tried. The screw supplied has nowhere to go, as there is a screw underneath, if that's used, it distorts the plastic I chopped them, and used double sided tape to retain. Looks fine.
Mac.


----------



## darylw357

Some engines are known for snapping belts. I had a 306 GTi6 and Pugeot kept reducing the belt change period and mine still snapped in under 40k. I wouldn't risk it on a modern 16/20v engine. Much easier to get away with an old 8v or non interference engine.


----------



## mk1chopper

PlasticMac said:


> They did not fit when I tried. The screw supplied has nowhere to go, as there is a screw underneath, if that's used, it distorts the plastic I chopped them, and used double sided tape to retain. Looks fine.
> Mac.


Sorry to hear it wasn't as simple as you would expect, I only tried to provide a solution as requested I'd not used the product myself but your feedback will hopefully help others.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Cleaned and waxed, interior, engine, tyres.... ready for Autumn


----------



## PlasticMac

mk1chopper said:


> Sorry to hear it wasn't as simple as you would expect, I only tried to provide a solution as requested I'd not used the product myself but your feedback will hopefully help others.


No criticism intended. Unless I missed something, the supplier should revisit the design.
Once "adjusted" hey look the bizz.
Mac.


----------



## tt_in_ie

The other day I went to the beach to watch the sun set at Rossbeigh Strand, Co. Kerry, Ireland.


----------



## JDZ477

Today I had her paint corrected and ceramic coated


----------



## davebowk

I washed it, it was dirty.


----------



## darylw357

Just missed the rollover to 160k !


----------



## grahamtt225bam

Re painted my 18z callipers using proper spray gun not a rattle can


----------



## JDZ477

Cleaned the soft top and coated it in Fabsil (water proofing chemical) oh and added the private plate


----------



## droopsnoot

^ I need to do mine before it starts getting wintery. Instead I noticed another bit of the rear screen surround coming away and shoved some silicon adhesive up it to hopefully stop it getting worse. I don't really know where to go with it - a secondhand hood will cost me £250 upwards and will eventually go the same way, a new hood will cost far more than that, probably approaching the value of the car especially if I pay someone to fit it.

I also removed the drivers side door card. A few times, it's been quite difficult to open the door from the inside, the release seems to be right on the end of the travel. The most annoying time was during the MOT test last year, so I thought I'd better look at it. Of course, there's no adjustment in there, but I bent the hook that goes into the handle a little bit, which in theory should shorten it slightly. Only time will tell if it's better, because it's usually OK.


----------



## grahamtt225bam

Fitted Sparco rev qrt bucket seats


----------



## gedu

grahamtt225bam said:


> Fitted Sparco rev qrt bucket seats


Finnish MOT guys would say, that you need to delete rear seat with those, to get a pass in MOT check.

Why? They don't appreciate seats that can't be gotten out off in case of accident.


----------



## grahamtt225bam

Rear seat delete should be here soon ordered it 2 weeks ago. I Couldn't believe the weight in those stock seats very heavy.


----------



## alexgreyhead

darylw357 said:


> What was wrong with the Hi-Spec's?


Too big for the OEM V6 Ronal 18s to fit over (I’ve removed the TT Mk 2 19s) :-(

Al


----------



## davebowk

Oil and filter change, it got a bit more involved as the turbo oil return gasket was weeping, so that got replaced as well.


----------



## MCIP

Fitted a new rear left brake calliper bleed that brake and will now get it booked in for fluid replacement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDZ477

Had the haldex serviced


----------



## trayner

I had Dale from London and Home Counties Upholstery Ltd come and clean, recolour and seal my seats, door cards and arm rests after seeing fantastic reviews I got in touch. I cannot recommend him highly enough. Fantastic guy, has done an amazing job. My 20 year old seats now look brand new!


----------



## Bo!

Went to church....


----------



## mk1chopper

Changed the gearbox oil, seemed like a good idea after 167k, shift seems smoother now.


----------



## JDZ477

Don’t feel like doing anything


----------



## davebowk

Changed the plugs, serviced the DV and repaired some rust on the underside of the driver's door.


----------



## droopsnoot

Swapped my roadster centre box lid for one that will latch closed. I spent a bit of time trying to figure out how to swap it, fearing that bits of plastic looked a bit brittle and would probably snap, then discovered I was looking at the wrong bit and it was actually really easy. Took me longer to clean the replacement one than to actually do the swap.

I wonder if swapping the hood will turn out to be as easy. I suspect not.


----------



## Jaydog

Swapped out my Kombi valve and SAI pump. Trying to cure the dreaded P0411 eml code.
Will see if it works.


----------



## MCIP

Took to Audi dealership ( yesterday) for a Engine oil and filter change, Brake fluid change and Haldex service but they couldn’t do the Haldex as didn’t have the right fluid so it’s booked back in in a few weeks time for that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1chopper

Fitted new tailgate struts after discovering the boot doesn't stay open if its got the weight of rain water on it. Got Stabilus struts from ECP, if anyone else is considering doing this there currently only £12.86 for the pair item no. 859441107


----------



## droopsnoot

Bogged some silicon adhesive into the bottom corner of my rear window this afternoon to try to reduce the incoming water now the rainy season is coming.


----------



## silverbug

mk1chopper said:


> Fitted new tailgate struts after discovering the boot doesn't stay open if its got the weight of rain water on it. Got Stabilus struts from ECP, if anyone else is considering doing this there currently only £12.86 for the pair item no. 859441107


That’s an absolute bargain given that Stabilus is the OE brand.
Shame ECP only sell the coupe struts and not roadster ones or I would have bought some spares!


----------



## droopsnoot

silverbug said:


> That’s an absolute bargain given that Stabilus is the OE brand.
> Shame ECP only sell the coupe struts and not roadster ones or I would have bought some spares!


I'm glad you said that. I ordered a pair after seeing that comment from @mk1chopper and knowing that mine are no good. I was about to contradict you, but then I've been into the ECP site and seen that, although I put my registration in to the site, it has my car as a "TT Coupe" when it is not. Selecting Roadster from the drop-down confirms what you said - no roadster boot struts.

Oh well, it looks as if their cancellation policy is easy for click-and-collect - just let the seven days expire without collecting the goods, and they'll refund my payment automatically. Hopefully that will work, though I'd prefer to actually contact them and cancel rather than letting it all time out.


----------



## silverbug

droopsnoot said:


> I'm glad you said that. I ordered a pair after seeing that comment from @mk1chopper and knowing that mine are no good. I was about to contradict you, but then I've been into the ECP site and seen that, although I put my registration in to the site, it has my car as a "TT Coupe" when it is not. Selecting Roadster from the drop-down confirms what you said - no roadster boot struts.
> 
> Oh well, it looks as if their cancellation policy is easy for click-and-collect - just let the seven days expire without collecting the goods, and they'll refund my payment automatically. Hopefully that will work, though I'd prefer to actually contact them and cancel rather than letting it all time out.


I’m glad that you’ve posted too as I had always wondered why my roadster came up as a coupe whenever I input its registration number into the ECP/CarParts4Less checker  .
There’s obviously an ECP system glitch with regards to roadsters as other parts suppliers correctly identify my TT as a roadster.
I wouldn’t worry too much about the refund, I think I’ve done the not pick up thing too and had the money back quite quickly.
I’ve replaced all my struts within the last year (front & rear) using Stabilus items and it’s surprising how much of a difference nice new gas struts make.
IIRC the cost of each pair was around £20-25 and I bought mine from Autodoc in Germany as I couldn’t find any UK stockists at the time for these.
The roadster boot struts are definitely different , I can’t remember the exact differences (it’s not just the physical length but also the strength in Nm of the opening force supplied by the gas spring as it opens) but the info is listed on the Stabilus website.

Price seems to have really gone up a lot in 1 year  , image from Autodoc website .


----------



## mk1chopper

silverbug said:


> I’m glad that you’ve posted too as I had always wondered why my roadster came up as a coupe whenever I input its registration number into the ECP/CarParts4Less checker  .
> There’s obviously an ECP system glitch with regards to roadsters as other parts suppliers correctly identify my TT as a roadster.
> I wouldn’t worry too much about the refund, I think I’ve done the not pick up thing too and had the money back quite quickly.
> I’ve replaced all my struts within the last year (front & rear) using Stabilus items and it’s surprising how much of a difference nice new gas struts make.
> IIRC the cost of each pair was around £20-25 and I bought mine from Autodoc in Germany as I couldn’t find any UK stockists at the time for these.
> The roadster boot struts are definitely different , I can’t remember the exact differences (it’s not just the physical length but also the strength in Nm of the opening force supplied by the gas spring as it opens) but the info is listed on the Stabilus website.
> 
> Price seems to have really gone up a lot in 1 year  , image from Autodoc website .
> View attachment 492069


Best day to buy from Autodoc is a monday on their app, its normally always 38% off


----------



## silverbug

mk1chopper said:


> Best day to buy from Autodoc is a monday on their app, its normally always 38% off


 Thats good to know, thanks! Haven’t bought anything from them for about a year now and often wondered what day was best for the biggest discount.


----------



## droopsnoot

Painted some Fabsil onto my roadster roof and went over the seals with Gummi Pflege, in the hope it'll help over winter. I probably left it a bit late with the Fabsil, but it's been quite sunny and a bit windy so it's probably dried.


----------



## grahamtt225bam

Tonight I changed oil and oil filter filled with fresh oil


----------



## MCIP

Changed these pipes and found a split in another one so got to order more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB

droopsnoot said:


> Had a look under the car to see how bad the oil leak is. I put a bit of oil in it earlier in the week because the level warning came up, but it came up again this morning. There's oil around the bottom of the car, but it's difficult to see where it's coming from as usual. I've wiped stuff down and will have another look at the end of the week, presuming it doesn't escalate.
> 
> Also having a problem starting now - it cranks for a while and then gradually comes to life, where up to recently it's been fine when cold starting but reluctant to start when warm. After it starts, there's quite a smell of fuel. The other day I started the car, drove to the post box at the end of the road and switched it off, and it ran on for about ten seconds, something I've never had before. I wonder if that was down to excess fuel from the poor starting that hadn't yet burned off. No real idea where to look for this, as it's not throwing any codes (or wasn't last week when I replaced the lambda sensor). The poor starting was happening before I swapped the sensor, and I don't know if this is that same fault escalating. Unfortunately don't have the old dead lambda sensor any more to swap back and see if it improves. But the codes have gone for the lambda, so I presume it's working.


You need to create a new thread for this, although - I see its a couple of months old now.


----------



## droopsnoot

StuartDB said:


> You need to create a new thread for this, although - I see its a couple of months old now.


I haven't had the running-on issue for a while, and haven't noticed the fuel smell for a bit either. I do feather the accelerator pedal now when I'm starting it warm, though I don't know if that actually achieves anything. I also haven't needed to stop the car a minute or so after starting it. Once I've had the service and MOT done, I'll look again at this. I bought another crank sensor in case the one I fitted a few years back is starting to become unreliable.


----------



## davebowk

Fitted a new 87 degree thermostat, the one fitted was an 80 degree.
I prepared well, 1/4 drive extension (cloth tape wrapped round it to grip it), knuckle joint.
Got to the bolts no problem then dropped the bottom one, never to be seen again. Had mirrors down there, been magnet fishing but it's hiding somewhere.
Had to borrow one from the sump as they are M7, needed cutting down, so now need to get a new sump bolt.


----------



## GregE102

Fitted an armrest! came with bolts from Ebay so far so good! wrong colour to match the Alcantara but I am not bothered! feels great having an arm rest or I am getting old and lazy! 🤣


----------



## GregE102

davebowk said:


> Fitted a new 87 degree thermostat, the one fitted was an 80 degree.
> I prepared well, 1/4 drive extension (cloth tape wrapped round it to grip it), knuckle joint.
> Got to the bolts no problem then dropped the bottom one, never to be seen again. Had mirrors down there, been magnet fishing but it's hiding somewhere.
> Had to borrow one from the sump as they are M7, needed cutting down, so now need to get a new sump bolt.


I am sure you will hear it drop out at some point, I always used to lose nuts and bolts in the engine bay on my last TT and then I would go bombing off down the road and I would hear dink on the underside 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

GregE102 said:


> Fitted an armrest! came with bolts from Ebay so far so good! wrong colour to match the Alcantara but I am not bothered! feels great having an arm rest or I am getting old and lazy! 🤣


Let's see pics


----------



## GregE102

Been a funny day! picked car up from ceramic coating yesterday, went shopping this morning when coming out to my car some guy said that woman has just scuffed your car on the passenger front arch, but he didn't get the number 🤦‍♂️ then took it round a mates who had a hold my beer moment as his missus has a roadster 180 bhp and rounded the thread in the rear right hub 🤦‍♂️ the scratch isn't to bad ad will clean up! He managed to wind the bolt through all the way and put a nut on it with that link disconnected just to get me home. Sometimes these thing are sent to try us! he is lending me his Abarth in the morning as I have to run around and do a few miles, first thing I will get a bolt washers and nut and whist I go get done what I have to do he will fix it as he works from home, pic below this morning of the car after it was coated and the pic of the arm rest which is the wrong colour but I will change it later on to match!


----------



## GregE102

Today My TT clicked over 77k! Little run to London Village and back to sleepy Norfolk, checked oil before I went and when I came back and it used none, but according to the average Mpg I only managed 30Mpg 🤔 these are great little cars!!😁


----------



## MCIP

Fitted these original pcv pipes from Audi today








Old and new








Had to remove dipstick tube to get them in this way








Pushed them through here 








So I could get this end through here








End result all connected up








Bit fiddly and had to be very careful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davebowk

MCIP said:


> Fitted these original pcv pipes from Audi today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to remove dipstick tube to get them in this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushed them through here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could get this end through here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result all connected up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit fiddly and had to be very careful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them parts are not cheap from Audi, most people throw all that away and simplify it.


----------



## Charmadize

Either you aren’t married or you have a very understanding other half, having those pipes on the carpet. 
I wouldn’t be able to type now, if I’d done that?😂


----------



## MCIP

Yeh ££ n


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt_in_ie

After 6 years in storage at my folks they're back on top of a TT. Had fun for 2hrs battling against one plastic grub screw which self destructed but got there in the end.

Expect to see kayaks, surfboards and bikes on top soon!


----------



## darylw357

Genuine roof bars ?


----------



## keithriley

Today I sorted my stiff knob, guffaw guffaw, found a fix on here so tried it out and hey presto my knob is springy again


----------



## tt_in_ie

darylw357 said:


> Genuine roof bars ?


Yup! They're in good mechanical condition but the paint needs a refresh. Refurbishing them is on my to-do list in 2023.


----------



## droopsnoot

On the way back from getting my covid seasonal booster, the car went past another thousand.










Couldn't stop where the trip meter was on a round number too, unfortunately.


----------



## Beryl

Went to a Skoda dealer hoping the price of the HPFP follower would be less and save me a thirty mile trip to Audi. saved the trip but the price was exactly the same (£49 ish). The O-ring ( for the HPFP) was just a quid more than the options on eBay so worth checking.


----------



## Beryl

tt_in_ie said:


> After 6 years in storage at my folks they're back on top of a TT. Had fun for 2hrs battling against one plastic grub screw which self destructed but got there in the end.
> 
> Expect to see kayaks, surfboards and bikes on top soon!
> View attachment 493362
> 
> glad to see it can be done. I’ve not quite given up on my kayaking but I reckon thats for just benign conditions. Not on the water too


----------



## MCIP

Got my 1st MOT pass being the new owner and no advisors looks like I bought a good un 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beryl

I bought one recently just on what I thought of the seller and immaculate paintwork. It was just four grand so not a huge amount to lose. If you can afford a pup it does give you some leeway to take a punt on your instincts. Or a £400 AA look-see that might not be to your liking…


----------



## Beryl

First dark run this evening to check out lights. Okay but nothing special. Dipped a bit limp and xeons(?) look like they are pointing too high. Apparently they have a bit of UV damage so I’m told. Tinted headlamps look seriously cool with my darkish blue car: but…


----------



## droopsnoot

Lifted the front of the car up and removed the wishbones in order to replace the bushes which have been advised on the last two MOTs, and my latest MOT is coming up. I've already had one set of replacements because the first ones had holes in the rubber. The new ones don't, but they're both 1mm too big to press into the wishbones. I know they're an interference fit, but that seems excessive to me - a chap near my workshop who has more knowledge of such things reckons that the measurement should be around 0.07mm, so these are out by a factor of ten.

So I put it all back together and will have to source some more. I might take it in for the test anyway, just in case they only advice on them again, buy myself some time over and above the two years I've already had.


----------



## MCIP

Had 4 new Michelin primacy’s fitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirpeepsalot

Picked my car up from the garage after having a new starter motor fitted for a very reasonable (I think) £225. Somehow they buggered the drivers door window so it wouldn't drop when opened, but followed Hoggys post about resetting from years ago and now all manner of things are well ! 👍🏾


----------



## Hoggy

sirpeepsalot said:


> Picked my car up from the garage after having a new starter motor fitted for a very reasonable (I think) £225. Somehow they buggered the drivers door window so it wouldn't drop when opened, but followed Hoggys post about resetting from years ago and now all manner of things are well ! 👍🏾


----------



## droopsnoot

Took mine for an MOT test, which it passed. I've got advisories on the front rear suspension bushes (which I tried to replace last week, but the First Line ones are 1mm too big to go in the hole) and the drivers door handle being "a bit iffy". On the latter, I had the door card off and bent the hook in a bit, as there's no other adjustment on it, but it still sometimes needs two pulls to unlatch the door. It's not because the door is locked. Not bad for 191000 miles.


----------



## cb550

Good news on the pass! The bush dimension of 0.07 mm interference fit (3 thou" in old money/imperial) seems a bit precise for a rubber component but maybe? 1mm too big !

When I replaced the rear beam bushes of my old Fiesta I used plastic non oem replacements being easier for a diy-er to fit than rubber.


----------



## droopsnoot

cb550 said:


> Good news on the pass! The bush dimension of 0.07 mm interference fit (3 thou" in old money/imperial) seems a bit precise for a rubber component but maybe? 1mm too big !


Keep in mind that the bush in question has a metal outer surround, and the surround was quite thick. I can't see that it would have compressed enough to lose 1mm off the diameter. Maybe, but I've got another year to sort it out now, so I can look at it in the decent weather. Or, more realistically, do it a week before it expires next November. No, no, no, I won't do that. Honest.


----------



## cb550

droopsnoot said:


> Keep in mind that the bush in question has a metal outer surround, and the surround was quite thick. I can't see that it would have compressed enough to lose 1mm off the diameter. Maybe, but I've got another year to sort it out now, so I can look at it in the decent weather. Or, more realistically, do it a week before it expires next November. No, no, no, I won't do that. Honest.


That all makes sense


----------



## silkman

Not today but a week ago I discovered the fuel hoses in the engine bay that I replaced two years ago burst and I had a fountain of petrol...









Read more here


----------



## McPikie

My old ones looked like that, but as far as I was aware replacements were unavailable.


----------



## MCIP

Replaced a stop n tail bulb as warning symbol came up 








Next job is to send that dashpod off for repair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay225

getting a quote for a rip in drivers seat,,,,
want to keep it og as possible and repair maybe dearer then buying a replacement drivers seat,,,
undecided to repair or put two replacement front seats in,,,,
cosmetics after a new exhaust and discs/pads,,
MK1 not missing a beat and couldn’t resist a few pics ,,,,,,,


----------



## PlasticMac

Jay225 said:


> getting a quote for a rip in drivers seat,,,,
> want to keep it og as possible and repair maybe dearer then buying a replacement drivers seat,,,
> undecided to repair or put two replacement front seats in,,,,
> cosmetics after a new exhaust and discs/pads,,
> MK1 not missing a beat and couldn’t resist a few pics ,,,,,,,
> View attachment 494094
> 
> View attachment 494096
> 
> View attachment 494097


Is that good looking car Glacier Blue? 
Mac.


----------



## Jay225

PlasticMac said:


> Is that good looking car Glacier Blue?
> Mac.


Oh yeah ! Mac,,,,,
In some light to the untrained eye then it’ seems similar to Avus Siver ,,,,
trick of the light I guess,,,,


----------



## sirpeepsalot

Gave the car a spruce up after a 140 mile drive back from Weymouth last night. Not the full fat wash and shine, just a quick detail as it wasn't filthy, and also it gets dark and cold so quick these days. Will be sure to give it the full monty before the West Bay Cruise om the 4th though ! Really good drive, I try to head down there early morning and come back late so I can actually enjoy the drive as opposed to being stuck behind a Nissan Juke doing 45 on a winding 60mph country road ! 🤬


----------



## MCIP

Took the dash pod out ready for sending off for repair tommorow.


----------



## Bo!

Power steering pump/pipes shat themselves today... Wasn't planning on a system refresh this year. FFS. Oh the joys of TT ownership! 🤣


----------



## Spliffy

250 or so mile round trip for a family funeral. Early start in the dark and some truly vile weather on the M5 coming home . TT didn't miss a beat , got us there and back in comfort and without drama . Needs a wash now though !

Nick


----------



## sirpeepsalot

Spliffy said:


> 250 or so mile round trip for a family funeral. Early start in the dark and some truly vile weather on the M5 coming home . TT didn't miss a beat , got us there and back in comfort and without drama . Needs a wash now though !
> 
> Nick


Seems to be what these cars do. Did a 400 mile trip on a 3 day weekend in the summer, taking in Brighton. Weymouth, Beaulieu, Brighton then back to Croydon, in 20+ degree temps and road conditions varying from stop/start traffic to motorway blasts. No hesitations, no overheating, just good solid German (or Hungarian) reliability.


----------



## gedu

Bo! said:


> Power steering pump/pipes shat themselves today... Wasn't planning on a system refresh this year. FFS. Oh the joys of TT ownership! 🤣


Swap to A1/Skoda Fabia electric PS pump while you are there. (If you can do install yourself)


----------



## Bo!

gedu said:


> Swap to A1/Skoda Fabia electric PS pump while you are there. (If you can do install yourself)


Oh really? Tell me more?


----------



## GregE102

Flew home from Cuba today and collected car after having, repainted bottom arms plus new ball joints & Superpro bushes (Did that bit myself before I went to Cuba thanks to guide from this site)! Then had them fitted plus a few bits fitted whilst away! This has fixed my heavy steering Issue's!👌 Baffled Sum fitted + pick up pipe and washer, 3" Milltek system +DP quite one, braided hoses, and new Brembo disks and pads all round + new fluid! just need to bed in! Badger turbo 5 TIP, K&N panel filter, forge recirculation valve, headlight level sensor, ordered the wrong one he but he made it work lol and ECS Dob bone bush! This has eliminated lots of what felt like a failing gearbox and heavy gear changes and trouble going in to reverse. All in all happy with what has been done to the car so far just as I said needs Alignment and brakes bedding in but even they feel 100% better already!
Few Pic's





























Cheers All More to follow! Still got ratel in the rear end 🤣 but have complete rear end to strip and get blasted & painted in the next few weeks! plus full hose kit.
Watch this space! 👍


----------



## mk1chopper

Looking good but the wide arch mk1 golf is what really peaked my interest!


----------



## Beryl

Had to pick up a storage heater. Sadly one of my favourite Cornish roads ( Helston to Cambourne) was done in the Volvo as the heater was a tad too big even with the seats down for the Audi. Went out for a not too necessary bag of bits to have a run in the Audi today. Just loving both cars: even though like chalk and cheese


----------



## marcusbaxy

Found this when stripping out the interior of MaTTilda to check the rear drain tubes. I guess it’s for a CD changer that’s not fitted?


----------



## PlasticMac

marcusbaxy said:


> Found this when stripping out the interior of MaTTilda to check the rear drain tubes. I guess it’s for a CD changer that’s not fitted?
> 
> View attachment 494328
> View attachment 494328


I don't thinks it for the CD changer.
Mac.


----------



## marcusbaxy

Sorry, I should qualify that by saying it’s in the storage cubby behind the passenger seat.


----------



## silverbug

marcusbaxy said:


> Sorry, I should qualify that by saying it’s in the storage cubby behind the passenger seat.


Yes, it’s the CD changer lead.
If you’re checking the drain tubes, have you tried inspecting them through the grommeted hole in each wheel arch?
With a strong torch you can get a good view.


----------



## Beryl

^^^^^ was the multichanger ever fitted to the top of the glove box? It’s where mine lives. Thanks


----------



## David C

Beryl said:


> ^^^^^ was the multichanger ever fitted to the top of the glove box? It’s where mine lives. Thanks


Not in the Mk1 TT.


----------



## silverbug

Beryl said:


> ^^^^^ was the multichanger ever fitted to the top of the glove box? It’s where mine lives. Thanks


The factory location for the roadster CD changer is mounted horizontally in the cubby hole for the 1st aid kit behind the left hand seat whilst in the coupe it’s mounted almost vertically in a side bin below the rear side window (also containing the 1st aid kit) , think also on left hand side /nearside of car (not certain as I’ve never had a coupe).


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, CD changer is in cubby hole on passenger side rear UK.... First Aid kit is in cubby hole on drivers side rear on the coupe.UK.
Hoggy.


----------



## gedu

Bo! said:


> Oh really? Tell me more?


Karls Track day TT, Officially a 10 second car 10.8 @127 mph 

Not My idea, but I'm going to replicate Karl, have the pump already (My PS lines and pump is leaking too)


----------



## Bo!

Will take a read, and see what's what!


----------



## Stefz

Finished my rear seat panel.




  








Screenshot_20221128-164445.png




__
Stefz


__
1 mo ago












  








Screenshot_20221128-164456.png




__
Stefz


__
1 mo ago


----------



## GregE102

mk1chopper said:


> Looking good but the wide arch mk1 golf is what really peaked my interest!


I asked today it has a BAM Engine with cage fuel cell and Garrett 3071 😳


----------



## GregE102

Got the Alignment done! Used a caster increase kit as well! so massive caster increase from just a bush, back was out as well, its now quite neutral in normal driving conditions but throwing it about is much sharper! 
Still have to do rear subframe to eliminate rattle! ,fit clutch and FMIC, then remap! Then drive and enjoy!
Results


----------



## MCIP

Refitted the repaired dash pod which had the display problem fixed and all good so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6

Today I left the indicator stalk engaged before leaving for a week 🤦 #flatbatteryforme


----------



## sirpeepsalot

IPG3.6 said:


> Today I left the indicator stalk engaged before leaving for a week 🤦 #flatbatteryforme
> View attachment 494462


Yeah, I found that out by accident, it was driving me mad that sometimes I would get out the car and it would start beeping and I knew I'd turned the lights off !🤬


----------



## gedu

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1176844019589860


----------



## jester225

Taken my summer alloys off now fitted with the original alloys and all season tyres


----------



## marcusbaxy

Did this.


----------



## silverbug

marcusbaxy said:


> View attachment 494604
> 
> Did this.


Think you caught those just in time, as they’d already begun to perforate.


----------



## Harm_1

What are the dimensions (inner, outer and length) of the drain tube? 
link?

Harm


----------



## droopsnoot

Harm_1 said:


> What are the dimensions (inner, outer and length) of the drain tube?
> link?
> 
> Harm


I asked the same question here: Roadster Drain Tubes / Pipes How To


----------



## Beryl

Took the glove box out to change pollen filter but getting occasional ‘penny in a bucket’ sounds when the blower is turned on. Inconsistent, so going to drive with the glove box out to be sure it’s the blower, not some sound reflecting from elsewhere.


----------



## droopsnoot

^ Strange - when I did my pollen filter I did it from inside the engine bay. 

Oh, Mk2. I understand now.


----------



## silverbug

Beryl said:


> Took the glove box out to change pollen filter


Unless I’m mistaken your Mk2 TT should have an identical set up as my 8P A3 which only requires sticking your head deep into the passenger footwell and reaching up to slide off a plastic cover from the pollen filter housing then extracting the filter downwards?
You do have to be a bit of a contortionist but definitely no glovebox removal needed.


----------



## Beryl

^^^^^^^^^ Yes put that badly. The filter was incidental; I was after examining the blower.


----------



## Byront8

Have been slowly preparing the car for its new engine - two biggest changes, surge tank and VW polo electric power steering.

It’s the only Nogaro blue TT MK1 in the country and so felt obliged to basically make it a perfect example of one. 6 speed, manual, Quattro, getting a G25-660 setup with all bells and whistles!


----------



## MCIP

Bought this as my daily driver 2.0TDI 28500 miles on the clock full service history  keeping the MK1 for weekends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6

Byront8 said:


> Have been slowly preparing the car for its new engine - two biggest changes, surge tank and VW polo electric power steering.
> 
> It’s the only Nogaro blue TT MK1 in the country and so felt obliged to basically make it a perfect example of one. 6 speed, manual, Quattro, getting a G25-660 setup with all bells and whistles!
> 
> View attachment 494802
> 
> View attachment 494803
> 
> View attachment 494804


looks like this will be an awesome build!


----------



## mk1chopper

Fitted cookbot inserts to the refurbished set of arms I have waiting to be fitted along with all the other new suspension parts I'll be fitting over Christmas.


----------



## droopsnoot

Wondered whether my thermostat is on the way out. I went out for a quick drive and it took ages to get up to 90, but once it got there, it stayed there. Maybe the stat is giving the first signs, or maybe it's just that the coolant started that much colder. I'll have to monitor it over the next few days.

Offside alien seemed to be playing up as well, it hadn't retracted into the bumper properly last time I used it. I had a quick play which ended up with all my washer fluid on the drive, but I've pushed it back into place now and it might be OK. I'll see how it goes next week, typical that it plays up just at a time where I need the windscreen washers even if I can live without the headlamp ones.


----------



## silverbug

droopsnoot said:


> Wondered whether my thermostat is on the way out. I went out for a quick drive and it took ages to get up to 90, but once it got there, it stayed there.


Mine (admittedly in summer temperatures) gets to 90 in about 2 miles, give it a bit more with ambient temps as low as they currently are , so I’d say that the ‘stat is on the way out i.e it’s sticking open.
Is the air coming out of the heater vents also cool for a long time?


----------



## Hoggy

droopsnoot said:


> Wondered whether my thermostat is on the way out. I went out for a quick drive and it took ages to get up to 90, but once it got there, it stayed there. Maybe the stat is giving the first signs, or maybe it's just that the coolant started that much colder. I'll have to monitor it over the next few days.
> 
> Offside alien seemed to be playing up as well, it hadn't retracted into the bumper properly last time I used it. I had a quick play which ended up with all my washer fluid on the drive, but I've pushed it back into place now and it might be OK. I'll see how it goes next week, typical that it plays up just at a time where I need the windscreen washers even if I can live without the headlamp ones.


Hi, Coolant will take a little longer to reach 82+ with these low ambient temps but if stays there while traveling at speed with heater ON stat is working.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beryl

My thermostat looks like it’s been changed before - non standard clamps on the hoses and paint pencil marks on electrical connectors. Had the novel experience of working under the car whilst quarter inch hail rained down on my trousers! In a move that turned out rather wise I was wearing waterproof over trousers. All this in Sunny Cornwall !


----------



## Byront8

IPG3.6 said:


> looks like this will be an awesome build!


Thanks man, been a long two years of self-building - so close to the finihs line. Once the gearbox is built back up, the engine will go into its final resting place.

Full build specs here:

Short block 

1.8T 06A AUM engine, acid washed, align honed, cylinder honed, decked, and painted black 
Crank polished and balanced 
IE Tuscan 144x20 rods 
JE 9.25:1 forged pistons 
JE tool steel wrist pins 
Calico main bearings 
Calico rod bearings 
CBAuto Baffled sump 
IE billet steel timing cog 
034Motorsport rear main seal 
All ARP hardware 
All new sensors, oil pump, chain, tensioner 
Cylinder head 

Cylinder head washed, decked, ported, 3 angle valve cut 
IE valve guides 
IE valve stems 
IE titanium springs and retainers 
IE street / race cams 
IE adjustable cam gear with ARP and diamond shim 
Supertech Inconel exhaust valves 
Supertech stainless intake valves 
ARP head studs 
Engine 

Link TTLink G4X ECU 
Link CAN lambda 
Link Ethanol Sensor 
Link MAC valve 
Grüven Parts oil dipstick 
Grüven Parts pulleys (alternator, tensioner) 
Fluidampr timing pulley 
2.0tfsi timing kit retrofit 
Xspurt 1000cc injectors 
Radium Engineering FST surge tank with AEM 50-1200 pump 
Aeroflow intank fuel pump 
PTFE fuel lines from surge to engine 
034Motorsport fuel rail / frpv 
034Motorsport phenolic spacer 
034Motorsport intake manifold 
034Motorsport coil pack hold down kit with R8 coils 
Grams performance 70mm TB 
Nortech Performance exhaust manifold 
Nortech Performance downpipe 
Garrett G25-660 .72 vband turbo 
Turbosmart Hypergate V 45mm wastegate 
Turbosmart Kompact 25mm plumb back EM 
GrayFab coolant tank reservoir 
Fenix front mount intercooler 
External oil cooler 
Electric assist power steering retrofit 
Gearbox / Rear diff 

02M 6 speed Quattro 
Sachs 4 puck 240mm clutch 
LUK DMF and pressure plate 
Billet input shaft support 
Input shaft brace 
Steel selector forks 
Bronze sliders 
Output shaft casing brace 
All new bearings 
Suspension / Drivetrain 

Bilstein B8 front and rear shocks 
H&R lowering springs 
4motion rear sway bar upgrade (16mm) 
Full drivetrain removal, sand blast, powdercoat in Black Ace 
Powerflex bushes all round 
Powerflex strut mounts 
034Motorsport Engine / Trans mounts 
034Motorsport dogbone mount 
034Motorsport subframe mounts 
JXB Performance driveshaft carrier 
New wheel bearings / hubs 
New ABS wheel sensors 
Brakes 

Seat Leon Cupra R 4 pot Brembos, 323mm front discs, Stoptech pads, stainless lines 
256mm rear calipers, Zimmerman rear discs, Stoptech pads, stainless lines 
Exhaust 

Full scorpion stainless 2.75” non resonated 
Exterior 

Factory spec LZ5M Nogaro Blue 
3.2 VR6 OEM rear spoiler repainted in Nogaro Blue and Gloss black 
Gloss black rear diffuser 
Gloss black front grille 
Gloss black lower grilles 
LED side markers 
Sequential front/rear indicators 
Daytime running lights 
Retrofitted bi-xenon headlights 
OEM 18” 9 spoke alloys 
Interior 

Battery relocation to boot with Fullriver HC28 AGM battery 
Quattro sport rear seat delete kit 
Audi S5 B8 front seat retrofit - with heating, power and airbags 
Audi A3 8V flat bottom steering wheel and airbag 
Audi A3 8V air vents 
Double din conversion with RCD330 and wireless CarPlay 
Front and rear speaker upgrade 
ColourMFA cluster upgrade 
GaugeART CAN multi gauge 
Retrimmed entire interior 
LED interior lights 
Blackvue DR900X 2ch dashcam 
Entire interior has been dynamatted


----------



## 237tonybates

Byront8 said:


> Thanks man, been a long two years of self-building - so close to the finihs line. Once the gearbox is built back up, the engine will go into its final resting place.
> 
> Full build specs here:
> 
> Short block
> 
> 1.8T 06A AUM engine, acid washed, align honed, cylinder honed, decked, and painted black
> Crank polished and balanced
> IE Tuscan 144x20 rods
> JE 9.25:1 forged pistons
> JE tool steel wrist pins
> Calico main bearings
> Calico rod bearings
> CBAuto Baffled sump
> IE billet steel timing cog
> 034Motorsport rear main seal
> All ARP hardware
> All new sensors, oil pump, chain, tensioner
> Cylinder head
> 
> Cylinder head washed, decked, ported, 3 angle valve cut
> IE valve guides
> IE valve stems
> IE titanium springs and retainers
> IE street / race cams
> IE adjustable cam gear with ARP and diamond shim
> Supertech Inconel exhaust valves
> Supertech stainless intake valves
> ARP head studs
> Engine
> 
> Link TTLink G4X ECU
> Link CAN lambda
> Link Ethanol Sensor
> Link MAC valve
> Grüven Parts oil dipstick
> Grüven Parts pulleys (alternator, tensioner)
> Fluidampr timing pulley
> 2.0tfsi timing kit retrofit
> Xspurt 1000cc injectors
> Radium Engineering FST surge tank with AEM 50-1200 pump
> Aeroflow intank fuel pump
> PTFE fuel lines from surge to engine
> 034Motorsport fuel rail / frpv
> 034Motorsport phenolic spacer
> 034Motorsport intake manifold
> 034Motorsport coil pack hold down kit with R8 coils
> Grams performance 70mm TB
> Nortech Performance exhaust manifold
> Nortech Performance downpipe
> Garrett G25-660 .72 vband turbo
> Turbosmart Hypergate V 45mm wastegate
> Turbosmart Kompact 25mm plumb back EM
> GrayFab coolant tank reservoir
> Fenix front mount intercooler
> External oil cooler
> Electric assist power steering retrofit
> Gearbox / Rear diff
> 
> 02M 6 speed Quattro
> Sachs 4 puck 240mm clutch
> LUK DMF and pressure plate
> Billet input shaft support
> Input shaft brace
> Steel selector forks
> Bronze sliders
> Output shaft casing brace
> All new bearings
> Suspension / Drivetrain
> 
> Bilstein B8 front and rear shocks
> H&R lowering springs
> 4motion rear sway bar upgrade (16mm)
> Full drivetrain removal, sand blast, powdercoat in Black Ace
> Powerflex bushes all round
> Powerflex strut mounts
> 034Motorsport Engine / Trans mounts
> 034Motorsport dogbone mount
> 034Motorsport subframe mounts
> JXB Performance driveshaft carrier
> New wheel bearings / hubs
> New ABS wheel sensors
> Brakes
> 
> Seat Leon Cupra R 4 pot Brembos, 323mm front discs, Stoptech pads, stainless lines
> 256mm rear calipers, Zimmerman rear discs, Stoptech pads, stainless lines
> Exhaust
> 
> Full scorpion stainless 2.75” non resonated
> Exterior
> 
> Factory spec LZ5M Nogaro Blue
> 3.2 VR6 OEM rear spoiler repainted in Nogaro Blue and Gloss black
> Gloss black rear diffuser
> Gloss black front grille
> Gloss black lower grilles
> LED side markers
> Sequential front/rear indicators
> Daytime running lights
> Retrofitted bi-xenon headlights
> OEM 18” 9 spoke alloys
> Interior
> 
> Battery relocation to boot with Fullriver HC28 AGM battery
> Quattro sport rear seat delete kit
> Audi S5 B8 front seat retrofit - with heating, power and airbags
> Audi A3 8V flat bottom steering wheel and airbag
> Audi A3 8V air vents
> Double din conversion with RCD330 and wireless CarPlay
> Front and rear speaker upgrade
> ColourMFA cluster upgrade
> GaugeART CAN multi gauge
> Retrimmed entire interior
> LED interior lights
> Blackvue DR900X 2ch dashcam
> Entire interior has been dynamatted


Can't wait to see photos of this , was the original colour nogaro?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## droopsnoot

silverbug said:


> Is the air coming out of the heater vents also cool for a long time?


No, I was getting warm / hot air out of the vents.



Hoggy said:


> Hi, Coolant will take a little longer to reach 82+ with these low ambient temps but if stays there while traveling at speed with heater ON stat is working.
> Hoggy.


It did stay at 90 once it got there, and as you'd expect the heater is very much "on" at the moment. I expect it's probably a sign of needing replacement, but I hope I can wait until it's a bit less freezing cold to do it.


----------



## IPG3.6

Byront8 said:


> Thanks man, been a long two years of self-building - so close to the finihs line. Once the gearbox is built back up, the engine will go into its final resting place.
> 
> Full build specs here:
> 
> Short block
> 
> 1.8T 06A AUM engine, acid washed, align honed, cylinder honed, decked, and painted black
> Crank polished and balanced
> IE Tuscan 144x20 rods
> JE 9.25:1 forged pistons
> JE tool steel wrist pins
> Calico main bearings
> Calico rod bearings
> CBAuto Baffled sump
> IE billet steel timing cog
> 034Motorsport rear main seal
> All ARP hardware
> All new sensors, oil pump, chain, tensioner
> Cylinder head
> 
> Cylinder head washed, decked, ported, 3 angle valve cut
> IE valve guides
> IE valve stems
> IE titanium springs and retainers
> IE street / race cams
> IE adjustable cam gear with ARP and diamond shim
> Supertech Inconel exhaust valves
> Supertech stainless intake valves
> ARP head studs
> Engine
> 
> Link TTLink G4X ECU
> Link CAN lambda
> Link Ethanol Sensor
> Link MAC valve
> Grüven Parts oil dipstick
> Grüven Parts pulleys (alternator, tensioner)
> Fluidampr timing pulley
> 2.0tfsi timing kit retrofit
> Xspurt 1000cc injectors
> Radium Engineering FST surge tank with AEM 50-1200 pump
> Aeroflow intank fuel pump
> PTFE fuel lines from surge to engine
> 034Motorsport fuel rail / frpv
> 034Motorsport phenolic spacer
> 034Motorsport intake manifold
> 034Motorsport coil pack hold down kit with R8 coils
> Grams performance 70mm TB
> Nortech Performance exhaust manifold
> Nortech Performance downpipe
> Garrett G25-660 .72 vband turbo
> Turbosmart Hypergate V 45mm wastegate
> Turbosmart Kompact 25mm plumb back EM
> GrayFab coolant tank reservoir
> Fenix front mount intercooler
> External oil cooler
> Electric assist power steering retrofit
> Gearbox / Rear diff
> 
> 02M 6 speed Quattro
> Sachs 4 puck 240mm clutch
> LUK DMF and pressure plate
> Billet input shaft support
> Input shaft brace
> Steel selector forks
> Bronze sliders
> Output shaft casing brace
> All new bearings
> Suspension / Drivetrain
> 
> Bilstein B8 front and rear shocks
> H&R lowering springs
> 4motion rear sway bar upgrade (16mm)
> Full drivetrain removal, sand blast, powdercoat in Black Ace
> Powerflex bushes all round
> Powerflex strut mounts
> 034Motorsport Engine / Trans mounts
> 034Motorsport dogbone mount
> 034Motorsport subframe mounts
> JXB Performance driveshaft carrier
> New wheel bearings / hubs
> New ABS wheel sensors
> Brakes
> 
> Seat Leon Cupra R 4 pot Brembos, 323mm front discs, Stoptech pads, stainless lines
> 256mm rear calipers, Zimmerman rear discs, Stoptech pads, stainless lines
> Exhaust
> 
> Full scorpion stainless 2.75” non resonated
> Exterior
> 
> Factory spec LZ5M Nogaro Blue
> 3.2 VR6 OEM rear spoiler repainted in Nogaro Blue and Gloss black
> Gloss black rear diffuser
> Gloss black front grille
> Gloss black lower grilles
> LED side markers
> Sequential front/rear indicators
> Daytime running lights
> Retrofitted bi-xenon headlights
> OEM 18” 9 spoke alloys
> Interior
> 
> Battery relocation to boot with Fullriver HC28 AGM battery
> Quattro sport rear seat delete kit
> Audi S5 B8 front seat retrofit - with heating, power and airbags
> Audi A3 8V flat bottom steering wheel and airbag
> Audi A3 8V air vents
> Double din conversion with RCD330 and wireless CarPlay
> Front and rear speaker upgrade
> ColourMFA cluster upgrade
> GaugeART CAN multi gauge
> Retrimmed entire interior
> LED interior lights
> Blackvue DR900X 2ch dashcam
> Entire interior has been dynamatted


oh wow that's quite a spec list! It's gunna be a handful !


----------



## Byront8

237tonybates said:


> Can't wait to see photos of this , was the original colour nogaro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yes it is - the guy who sold it to me thought it was Pelican Blue (not even sure a colour called that existed). Bought it for basically nothing as the clutch was trashed and it had a N249 failure causing massive overboost.

Build sticker lists the car as LZ5M - Nogaro Blue - UK import by the looks of things.

Would love to know how many Nogaro MK1’s were made and how many are left!


----------



## 237tonybates

Byront8 said:


> Yes it is - the guy who sold it to me thought it was Pelican Blue (not even sure a colour called that existed). Bought it for basically nothing as the clutch was trashed and it had a N249 failure causing massive overboost.
> 
> Build sticker lists the car as LZ5M - Nogaro Blue - UK import by the looks of things.
> 
> Would love to know how many Nogaro MK1’s were made and how many are left!


I have one also , I've read only a dozen or so 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beryl

Just two hours to work on the car today with weather&wind&whatever. Found I was locked out and had to sort that out by a rear entry missus. Being a nimble 73 if wasn’t an issue but it was unsettling.

Problems releasing large air hoses. Someone has replaced the original fastenings with jubilee clips then over-tightened them. Whatever, they ain’t gonna move easily. Slowly, slowly, don’t take a chisel to it…..


----------



## IPG3.6

Byront8 said:


> Yes it is - the guy who sold it to me thought it was Pelican Blue (not even sure a colour called that existed). Bought it for basically nothing as the clutch was trashed and it had a N249 failure causing massive overboost.
> 
> Build sticker lists the car as LZ5M - Nogaro Blue - UK import by the looks of things.
> 
> Would love to know how many Nogaro MK1’s were made and how many are left!


awesome pic up on the blown clutch thing! Love nogaro - had a Nogaro S3 which was in such great condition. Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## Beryl

Another day of slow success! 
Finally managed to remove the plastic thing that masks the thermostat. For this I decided I needed a ‘radiator hose pick’ They are simple things but amazed they are mostly made by Snap On at some expense/ mostly used by Americans and the Chinese don’t bother to copy them and sell a full set for any awkward position for a tenner!
Anyways, the obvious english solution of ramming a screwdriver in wasn’t practical for the top hose. So, with aid of a lump hammer, my trusty bench grinder and my last sharp file, I fashioned one out of an old paperhanging tool that is used to press down on adjoining sheets to give a good joint. 
worked a treat….









Flushed with success, I prised out the alternator. Unlike the videos this took everything from a large screwdriver, eight inch punch, large cold chisel and a breaker bar to finally flop out without damage to other bits.
Now hovering over over the eight mm nut that secures both the exciter snap-on connector and the main DC supply to the battery. After many attempts and skinning the back of one hand I’m going to cut my heavily cranked 8/9mm long spanner in half to get reasonable purchase In a tight place. It will be taped to a piece of string as I’m bound to drop it  I’ll disconnect the battery before tackling the DC supply of course.

Its easier the second time round?


----------



## droopsnoot

All my washer fluid has drained out again, so it must be the headlamp washer leaking as it was the other day - there's a few drips coming from under that corner. When the weather gets a bit better at the weekend (hopefully) I'll whip the wheelarch liner out and block the pipe off as a temporary fix just so I can put some fluid in without wasting a third load.

Thermostat seems to be holding up, it just takes longer to get to temp because it's starting out that much colder. Sometimes it looks like it's stalling around 66C, but once it passes there it'll get up to temp and stay around 88-90C.


----------



## silverbug

Beryl said:


> Another day of slow success!
> Finally managed to remove the plastic thing that masks the thermostat. For this I decided I needed a ‘radiator hose pick’ They are simple things but amazed they are mostly made by Snap On at some expense/ mostly used by Americans and the Chinese don’t bother to copy them and sell a full set for any awkward position for a tenner!


This is what you need……








4PC PICK AND HOOK SET O RING OIL SEAL GASKET REMOVER CRAFT HAND TOOL QUALITY NEW | eBay


Including straight pick, full hook, small angle hook, 90 degree hook, suitable for most of oil seal. High quality carbon steel material can be stable and durable.



www.ebay.co.uk




The price might be low but a fantastic set of tools , the fully curved hook (with some insulation tape wrapped around it ) is superb for pulling the lower dash trim away from those vicious spring steel clips that never want to let go!
I’m convinced that I would have broken my lower dash trims several times over if I hadn’t owned a set of these .


----------



## Beryl

silverbug said:


> This is what you need……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4PC PICK AND HOOK SET O RING OIL SEAL GASKET REMOVER CRAFT HAND TOOL QUALITY NEW | eBay
> 
> 
> Including straight pick, full hook, small angle hook, 90 degree hook, suitable for most of oil seal. High quality carbon steel material can be stable and durable.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price might be low but a fantastic set of tools , the fully curved hook (with some insulation tape wrapped around it ) is superb for pulling the lower dash trim away from those vicious spring steel clips that never want to let go!
> I’m convinced that I would have broken my lower dash trims several times over if hadn’t owned a set of these .


Thanks for that. I must have used a different search term as I just got mostly expensive stuff from America. Given how fiddly every job can be because of lack of space to manipulate tools this is a no brainier for the price. Great help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Beryl

Just to follow up. These may not be meaty enough for one tool use on big hoses but the main thing seems to be to make enough space to get some sort of lubricate in that can creep about without damaging the hoses. That said the hoses seem pretty resilient. It’s new stuff to me so timidity is your friend…


----------



## droopsnoot

Isolated my headlamp washers today, because one of them has sprung a leak and I don't feel like removing the bumper to have a look at it. There's a join in the pipe in the nearside wheelarch, so I split the pipe there and put a bolt in the end, with some Hylomar on the threads and a hose clip to hold it all together. Hopefully that'll last until the better weather when I am building up quite a long list of jobs to do on the car.


----------



## Beryl

^^^^^ Good move. You own the car, it shouldn’t be the other way around Rained off for two days now. Nothing between me and the thermostat now but still so buried I had to get the new one out of its box to orient myself. Joy of joys, the ‘ quick-release’ hose connector that I had to bypass on the bottom radiator to drain the coolant has popped up again as the bottom fixing on the thermostat. I haven't yet seen a video when this hasn’t been taken off with other than brute force. 
working on a modern car should be a ballet, not a [email protected]@king Snuff movie…


----------



## droopsnoot

My interior light hasn't been working for ages, so as it's winter and I'm actually using the car in the dark I thought I'd try to fix it - apparently they're prone to dry joints. Exactly as last time, the process of levering the light module out of the roof caused the lights to come back on. Last time they stayed working for more than twelve months, so I'll have to see how long I get this time. One time I may have to actually repair the problem.


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Have been to Badger 5 today to have oil and filter changed, front and rear dog bone mounts replaced, haldex earth strap replaced, changed 2x exhaust bushes...


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Oh and had my brembos and discs fitted


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

Wheels are yet to be refurbished... 🙈


----------



## tt_in_ie

… opened the TTOC welcome pack. At some point a TTOC hoodie will also arrive in the post too


----------



## Beryl

More wisdom from a first time thermostat changer 

With the battery in the boot I’d recommend isolating the lead at the alternator end unless you do it in one session. The number of times I’ve climbed into the back of the car to unlock the doors, or, climbed in the front to re-connect the battery…..

Once the thermostat was out I used it to plan its reintroduction rather than do this with the new item. You know sort of where it goes but one YouTube cocky Australian that did it in three hours reckoned it was the most difficult part of the job. I’d use a bit of wooden skewer to locate the hole then center it.

The metal pipe is restrained by other connections that can make it feel you have missed a fastening. It is restrained by three screws: there are no more. Give it a good tug with confidence

I’ve also noticed some worry about over tightening the 10mm securing bolts of the thermostat. Just nip them lightly. The metal feed with its three bolts is more than enough to keep the whole thing in place. It just needs to keep that big O-ring in place.

The o-ring on the metal pipe that goes into the stat costs £4. Outrageous but I’ve replaced it just in case.


----------



## Stefz

Modifying my flasher relay for LEDs (low load).
Finished cleaning my old.head, ready for porting for the next project..


----------



## droopsnoot

Beryl said:


> More wisdom from a first time thermostat changer


Wow, it sounds as if they've made it even harder on the later cars. I thought it was a pain in the backside on my Mk1.


----------



## silverbug

droopsnoot said:


> Wow, it sounds as if they've made it even harder on the later cars. I thought it was a pain in the backside on my Mk1.


Think it depends on what engine is fitted.
I replaced the thermostat on my 8P BKD 2.0 diesel and it was quite easy, access a bit tight (like the 8N) because of the alternator but IIRC nowhere near as much aggro as on the BAM, which was a pain……


----------



## IPG3.6

Today I saw a big difference in the 1.8t VS 3.2 front springs. 😲


----------



## Beryl

droopsnoot said:


> Wow, it sounds as if they've made it even harder on the later cars. I thought it was a pain in the backside on my Mk1.



This is my first serious job on a car. I had a lot of spannering on classic bikes over the years but there is so much that isn’t transferable. I know nothing about water cooling, disc brakes and all the hoses. Nothing about electrical connectors and the host of sensors they service, and that just for starters!
That said, I’ve probably taken six/eight hours to get the thermostat out. That’s mostly been learning about stuff without damaging it. If I get a window of good weather it could go back in two but that’s not a target. Got a lot of new knowledge in those excessive hours that given me satisfaction. If it’s all good I’ll run it for a couple of hundred then it’s the cam belt  

Ps: the Mk2 thermostat is a tiny masterpiece. Love to know how they produce it. Bit like the ship in a bottle thingy. Shame it fails so much? Or does it? Never saw it flagged when researching the mk2.


----------



## mk1chopper

Finished my suspension refurb, new front dampers, springs (h&r cup kit) wishbones with cookbots and polybushes, rear springs and dampers, 16mm rear arb, new rear discs and pads. Changing the bushes on the front arb was the worse part, passenger side bracket is a ballache due to the power steering line being attached to it. Just need to have 4 wheel alignment done will also get the new ball joints fitted at the same time along with trailing arm bushes. Quick test drive and the steering feels lighter.


----------



## Beryl

Just add coolant. Today alternator/bashplate/wheel/everything is back in place. The snakey hydra thingy known as the thermostat has hopefully been tamed. Bit troubled when reconnecting the battery after refitting the alternator got a bit sparky. But that’s probably the start of another thread… 
Coolant will be heated to fill the rad as well as the engine block by closing/opening the thermostat( it’s one or the other ) If it works should get all four litres plus in one go.


----------



## jester225

I have been busy today, replaced front nearside cv joint and rear arb bushes which were a nightmare to get to,ended up 
taking exhaust heat shield and rear back box off,anyway its done now,next job is to replace hand brake cables.


----------

